# Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???



## Rheinspezie (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

falls es Euch gefällt, können *hier Rezepte und Koch-Ergebnisse* gepostet werden, die Nix mit Fisch zu tun haben 

Lecker kochen ist keine Hexerei und wir könnten hier über die ein oder andere Frage diskutieren, ich lerne immer gerne dazu !

Welches Gekochte Ihr zeigen möchtet, soll schnuppe sein - vom Spiegelei bis zum Filetsteak oder  von Schnitzel bis  Lammkeule - *Alles ist erwünscht* !

Hauptsache selber gekocht



Ich fange dann mal an, weil ich eine Frage habe - eben hatte ich eine kleinere Hof - Ente ausgelöst ,

Ihr seht hier Brust und ( kleine ) Keulen.

Wie würdet Ihr das Fleisch zubereiten , damit es nicht zäh wird?

Rose´ braten scheidet denke ich aus, dafür ist das Fleisch nicht zart genug...ich würde die Ente gerne mürbe schmoren.

Geht das?

Momentan habe ich das Fleisch in Rosmarin , Knoblauch ,Pfeffermarinade mit Olivenöl und süßer Sojasoße mariniert.

Es soll Morgen zubereitet werden und möglichst gut "gekaut" werden können - also schön zart/mürbe werden :m


Tips?

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hier mal ein Bild, hat beim ersten mal nicht geklappt :


----------



## hanzz (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hey Spezi 

Coole Idee der Thread #6

Zu deiner Ente würde mir jetzt auch Schmoren bei niedriger Temperatur einfallen. Also so bei ca. 80° für ein paar Stunden in die Röhre.

Hab ich noch nie gemacht, aber vielleicht kann unser nordbeck was dazu sagen. Der hat doch sicherlich den einen oder anderen Tip.


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



hanzz schrieb:


> Hey Spezi
> 
> Coole Idee der Thread #6
> 
> ...





Grüß Dich !

Entenmäßig betrete ich quasi Neuland bei Hofenten.

Die gekauften Entenbrüste (|supergri) kann man ja schön rose´ braten.

An Schmoren dachte ich schon - habe wie gesagt wenig Ahnung wg. Temperatur und Dauer bzw. Gemüsebeigabe...

Tips vom Meister sind nat. heiß begehrt - aber von allen anderen auch !

R.S. 

P.S: Hoffe, wir können hier den ein oder anderen Sonntagsbraten bewundern - ansonsten halt Rührei :m


----------



## hanzz (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich werd heut was schnelles zum Finale machen. Es gibt Reis, Salat und Hähnchenbrustspiesse mit div Marinaden.
Bin grad am Kanal Barsche ärgern. Vielleicht gibt's also noch n bisserl Fisch dazu.
Surf&Chicken


----------



## Gohann (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Super!#6 Diesem Thema werde ich mich auch demnächst anschliessen! Es ist  immer wieder Verwunderlich wieviele Angler doch kochen bzw. ihr Essen selbst zubereiten. Bin auch übers Angeln zum Kochen gekommen, weil ich mir meinen gefangenen Fisch auch gerne selbst zubereiten wollte. 

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## orgel (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Gohann schrieb:


> Es ist  immer wieder Verwunderlich wieviele Angler doch kochen bzw. ihr Essen selbst zubereiten.



Was ist daran denn jetzt so verwunderlich? ;+ Ich bin übrigens zum kochen gekommen, damit ich was (vernünftiges) zu Essen habe :q


----------



## feederbrassen (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute bleibt die Küche kalt .Sind gerade vom Feedern an der Maas zurück.
Grill geht jetzt schneller :q
Es gibt Spareribs und Baguette mit Kräuterbutter und verschiedenen Soßen.

Morgen stelle ich mich wieder in die Küche,dann gibt es Spargel mit Sauce Hollondaise ,Kartoffeln und Kochschinken.


----------



## hanzz (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Gohann schrieb:


> Super!#6 Diesem Thema werde ich mich auch demnächst anschliessen! Es ist  immer wieder Verwunderlich wieviele Angler doch kochen bzw. ihr Essen selbst zubereiten. Bin auch übers Angeln zum Kochen gekommen, weil ich mir meinen gefangenen Fisch auch gerne selbst zubereiten wollte.
> 
> Gruß Gohann|wavey:



Ich bin zum Kochen gekommen, da ich, als ich noch bei Eltern wohnte, einfach am Wochenende nicht mehr mit zum Camping wollte. Und das aufgewärmte Mikrowellen Essen war nicht mein Ding.

Also hab ich angefangen selber zu kochen.


Die Spiesse gabs gestern übrigens doch nicht, da ich zu lang fischen war :q

Barsch gabs leider auch nicht, aber ein Zander, der aber aufgrund der Schonzeit wieder schwimmen gegangen ist.

Naja, hab dann schnell ne Pizza gemacht, da ich sonst beim Anpfiff in der Küche gestanden hätte.

Bilder gibts leider nicht, aber hier das Rezept für den Teig.

400g Mehl
1TL Zucker
2TL Salz
4EL Olivenöl
1 Würfel Hefe in 200ml lauwarmes Wasser aufgelöst

Als Sauce nehm ich passierte Tomaten, gewürzt mit Salz, Pfeffer und wer möchte Knoblauch. Sauce kann man sich natürlich auch aus frischen Tomaten selber zusammenhacken.


Alles zusammen und gut zu einem Teig verkneten. Abdecken und gehen lassen.

Belag nach Vorlieben. frischer Oregano und/oder Basilikum darf nicht fehlen

Der Teig reicht für 2 Bleche dünn ausgerolltem Teig.

(Man kann den Teig übrigens wunderbar auf Backpapier ausrollen, das dann zusammenrollen und gut in Folie einpacken und dann einfrieren.)

Natürlich kann man auch leckere (gefüllte) Pizzabrötchen davon backen oder den Teig vorm Backen einfach mit frischen Kräutern, z.B. Rosmarin vermengen. 


Viel Spass beim nachmachen.

@Rheinspezie: Liegt die Ente schon in der Röhre ?


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...kommt noch , die Ente.

Erstmal Fußballsendung - dann der Vogel :m

R.S.

P.S: Berichte/Bilder vom Grillen sind auch hochwillkommen ; ist schließlich Saison :k

PPS: Danke für das einfache Teigrezept !


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hier das Ergebnis,

das Fleisch war schön zart


----------



## zandertex (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

frische tortellini mit flusskrebsfleisch,riesengarnelen,peperoni,ingwer,knobi,zitronengras........


----------



## nordbeck (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hier das Ergebnis,
> 
> das Fleisch war schön zart



moin!
sieht gut aus, aber wär mir eindeutig zu durch. rosa ist schon das maximum, lieber weniger! macht für geschmack und sensorik im mund einiges aus!

 fürs nächste mal:

brust und keule getrennt verarbeiten brust würde ich langsam auf der hautseite im ofen braten und die keulen im ofen unter häufigem arosieren mit entsprechender fettmenge braten.

getrennt ist wichtig, da die brust nur mit wenig fett braten sollte um das auslassen des eigenen brustfetts zu erleichtern und sie nicht zu weit zu garen. auch ist die garzeit bedeutend kürzer bei diesem teil der ente. ich würde auch die fettschicht einritzen damit sich die brust nicht wellt und schöner brät.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gabs ganz ordinäres Schnitzel mit Kartoffelsalat (@ nordbeck: richtiger, ohne Mayo ;-)) und Kopfsalat mit Cherrytomaten.


----------



## nordbeck (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mach mal fotos und so, sonst glaub ich das nicht und es ist wieder mayo aus der tube


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

grins, das war ja bevor ich Dich kannte und Dich nur als Nordlicht und nicht als Koch gesehen habe........
Weiss ich nun ja besser..


----------



## nordbeck (18. Mai 2014)

Das kann ja jeder behaupten 
Aber ernsthaft solche threads leben von den Bildern. 

Zandertex, hört sich gut an.

Gebratene Hähnchen mit gebratene Gemüse mit scharf sechuan Hoi sin Sauce Glückseligkeit und Köstlichkeiten


----------



## hanzz (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Ente und die Tortellini sehen hervorragend aus.

Bei uns gabs dann heute dreierlei Hähnchenbrust-Spiesse mit Salat.

1. Gewürzt mit Salz Pfeffer dazu süsse Chilli Sauce (aus der Flasche)

2. Thymian Rosmarin Knoblauch Marinade

3. Sojasauce Chilli Marinade 








Und jetzt noch einen schönen Espresso.


----------



## nordbeck (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Low carb?


----------



## hanzz (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wtf is low carb ?


----------



## nordbeck (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kohlehydrat armes essen!


----------



## hanzz (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ah danke.

Ja so ziemlich.
Gibt sonst schon reichlich deftiges.


----------



## jobo61 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das gabs die Tage, selbst gemachte Wildweißwurst. Ist etwas dunkler als normaleWeißwurst  wegen dem Wildanteil ca 60%. 
Zum reinsetzen lecker. Sind auch etwas kräftiger im Geschmack


----------



## W-Lahn (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Das kann ja jeder behaupten
> Aber ernsthaft solche threads leben von den Bildern.
> 
> Zandertex, hört sich gut an.
> ...



Müssen wir uns Sorgen machen, arbeitest du jetzt etwa im Asia-Imbiss? |bigeyes


----------



## W-Lahn (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Wildweißwurst hört sich sehr interessant an #6


----------



## jobo61 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Noch ein bissel was zum schmatzen
Von oben Wildchoritzo  die Hellen hinten sind normale Wildbratwurst , die Grauen hinten unten sind Wildpfefferbeisser und dazwischen Wildschinken. 
Und einmal Wildschinken im reifen und gräucherten Zustand


----------



## Pippa (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jobo61 schrieb:


> Noch ein bissel was zum schmatzen
> Von oben Wildchoritzo  die Hellen hinten sind normale Wildbratwurst , die Grauen hinten unten sind Wildpfefferbeisser und dazwischen Wildschinken.
> Und einmal Wildschinken im reifen und gräucherten Zustand



Das ist jetzt wirklich gemein! 
Gibt's 'ne Möglichkeit, in den Genuss deiner Wild-Spezialitäten zu kommen?


----------



## nordbeck (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Müssen wir uns Sorgen machen, arbeitest du jetzt etwa im Asia-Imbiss? |bigeyes




genau das 

ich ess viel und  gerne asiatisch, geht sehr schnell, geschmackvoll, leichte und kalorienarme küche und wenn mans selbst macht auch noch gesund, da msg und chemie frei und alle zutaten in bester qualität.




hanzz schrieb:


> Ah danke.
> 
> Ja so ziemlich.
> Gibt sonst schon reichlich deftiges.



das ist schlau. aus dem grund ess ich auch regelmäßig meinen  asiatenkram zwischendurch, kaum kohlehydrate und wenig kalorien bei top  eiweiss und balaststoffwerten.


----------



## Franky (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Giouvetsi....

Was für den kleinen Hunger zwischendurch... (Hier Kritharaki und Lamm(keule)....)


----------



## nordbeck (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Würde ich genau jetzt auch essen 
Lecker Hang over food. 

Lamm in der Tomatensoße geschmort?


----------



## Franky (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jepp! :m
Interesse am Rezept???


----------



## nordbeck (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nee krieg ich schon hin  aber danke.  

Jetzt hab ich Hunger.


----------



## Katteker (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hier das Ergebnis,
> 
> das Fleisch war schön zart


 
Sieht gut aus!
Darf man fragen, wie lange du es geschmort hast?


----------



## nordbeck (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Miso Horny Suppe zum Mittag 






Sprich


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Katteker schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus!
> Darf man fragen, wie lange du es geschmort hast?



Ja,

so etwa 1 Std. 15 Minuten ; bei 80-100 Grad auf Gemüsebett mit Entenfond ( Alufolie als "Deckel" ), vorher scharf anbraten und die Haut der Brust gitterförmig einschneiden.

Waren aber ganz schöne "Lappen", die Bruststücke - in Zukunft nehme ich wieder die feineren Barbarie - Stücke.

Die sind vom Geschmack her milder und auch zarter - denke mal, die brauchen deutlich kürzer !

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Jepp! :m
> Interesse am Rezept???



Definitiv, her damit :m

R.S.


----------



## Franky (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Definitiv, her damit :m
> 
> R.S.



Bitteseehr:

Ca. 1 kg Lammkeule oder –schulter (oder Rind, Kalb) (darf ruhig mehr sein!!!!)
500 g Kritharaki (griech. Hartweizennudeln)
Ggf. 2 Knochen von Lammkeule (halbiert/gedrittelt)
3 – 4 Karotten
1 St. Sellerie
3 -4 Schalotten
3 – 4 Zehen Knoblauch
0,25 - 0,3 l Rotwein
1 Ds. Tomaten (Stücke)
1 rote Paprika
Wasser

Gewürzbeutel:
0,5 - 1 Stange Zimt
3 -4 Nelken
3 Lorbeerblätter

Olivenöl zum Braten (nicht das "gute kaltgepresste"!); altern. Rapsöl
Salz, Pfeffer, Paprika Edelsüß
Thymian
Rosmarin
Oregano
glatte Petersilie

Fleisch in große Stücke schneiden
Fleisch und Knochen separat in Öl anbraten (danach rausnehmen)
Schalotten, Sellerie, gehäutete Paprika und Möhren anschwitzen und mit Rotwein ablöschen.
Tomaten und Knoblauch dazu.
Gewürzbeutel, Fleisch und Knochen dazu.
Salzen/Pfeffern/Paprikapulver.
Rosmarin, Oregano und Thymian rein.

Ca. 2 h bei rd. 180° C im Backofen (unten) mit Deckel garen (Fleisch muss sich mit Gabel zerteilen lassen)

Kritharaki dazu und ggf. mit Wasser auffüllen (ca. 1 Fingerbreit Wasser über Nudeln)
Nochmal rd. 20 – 30 Min. im Ofen garen, davon rd die Hälfte zum Schluss mit offenem Deckel.

Vor dem Servieren mit gehackter Petersilie bestreuseln.

Anmerkung zum Zimt... Eine Stange ist für die Hardcore-Fans! Wer es nicht so intensiv mag, sollte max. eine halbe nehmen. Ganz ohne fehlt definitiv etwas!!!!

Geht übrigens am besten in einem gusseisernen Bräter wie im Bild... Ich empfehle definitiv Lamm!!!


----------



## W-Lahn (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Franky: Sehr geiles Rezept, das werde ich auf alle Fälle nachkochen#6 Ich bin sowieso ein Freund der griechischen Küche, bisher hab ich aus Lamm immer "Kleftiko" gemacht. Ich bin erstaunt über die kurze Garzeit, mein Kleftiko lass ich immer  6 Stunden bei 100°C drin. Wird das bei 180 auch zart?


----------



## Franky (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja - wird es. Sonst könnte man das Fleisch nicht mit der Gabel zerteilen. Ist nur zum Aufwärmen "blöd", weil die Nudeln hat noch "nachsaugen" und alles "zerklumpen".
Was aber hervorragend geht ist im Zweifel eine Vorbereitung. Sprich: Fleisch und Soße vorbereiten und dann nur in Auflaufform mit Nudeln im Backofen bei 180° C nachgaren bzw. die Nudeln garen.


----------



## nordbeck (19. Mai 2014)

Er braucht die hohe Temperatur damit die Nudeln garen im bräter vermute ich. 
Zart wird Schmorfleisch immer durch kochen. Die Kunst liegt eher darin es weich zu kochen aber nicht zerfallen zu lassen. Daher kann man in solchen Fällen auch ein bisschen mit der Temperatur spielen also erst hohe Temperatur damit die Nudeln in Gang kommt und dann reduzieren um das Fleisch ein bisschen zu schonen.  Gerade wenn man mit nem dicken bräter schmort hält der die Hitze schon ordentlich.


----------



## Franky (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Tim
Reis ist da nicht drin... Dat sind besagte Nudeln...


----------



## nordbeck (19. Mai 2014)

Ja mein ich doch 
Hab ich beim ersten mal auch geschrieben. 
Sieht halt aus wie reis. Wir haben das oft verwendet nur dann aus Italien. Nennt sich dann orso Pasta.


----------



## pasmanac (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Pelamide mit Mandelkruste an Wein-Sahne-Sauce & Reis...


----------



## nordbeck (19. Mai 2014)

Heute mal rotes Curry seroendang mit Crispy chicken vom kikok.

.


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pasmanac schrieb:


> Pelamide mit Mandelkruste an Wein-Sahne-Sauce & Reis...




Höh? |kopfkrat

Was ist denn Pelamide? Schreib´ mal bitte...sieht jedenfalls gut aus !



@Franky - danke für das geile Rezept - ich liebe Lamm :m

@ nordbeck - ebenfalls danke für die Spezialtips #6

R.S.


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hier mal eines meiner Lieblingsgerichte wenn man mal ein richtiges Kerlefutter braucht! Optisch bestimmt kein Highlight aber Geschmacklich einfach überragend! 

Rinderschmortopf mit Stampfkartoffeln, dazu Bier. :m


Das Fleisch wird bei meinem Schlachter lapidar als "Suppenfleisch" verkauft und ist eine Mischung aus allem was der 0815 Koch-TV Verbraucher nicht mehr nachfragt. Dabei sind es die geschmackvollsten Stücke und, wenn auch für mich als gerne Gutesser zweitrangig, sehr günstige Fleischteile.

Das Fleisch wird in einem normalen Bratenansatz geschmort bis man die Knochen ganz leicht heraus nehmen kann. Dann nimmt man das Fleisch aus dem Bräter und stellt die Soße fertig.
Sobald das Fleisch angefasst werden kann entfernt man alle zu großen Haut-, Fett-, Sehnenteile und eventuell kleinere Knochen. Die Stücke werden dabei ein bisschen aus einander brechen aber das ist überhaupt kein Problem. Das nun lauwarme Fleisch wird in der fertigen Soße wieder erhitzt und dann mit reichlich Sud auf zerstampfte Kartoffeln gegeben. Alles muss sich mit einer Hand zerteilen und essen lassen, da man in der anderen das Bier hat. #6

Nur ein Tipp, kauft pro Mann/Frau (unsere Ladies werden hier auch zum Kerl!) das Doppelte ein was Ihr an Menge geplant habt! 

Ach ja, auch perfekt für lange Angelnächte im Dutchoven machbar!


----------



## nordbeck (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dein Suppenfleisch wird hohe Rippe sein. Lässt sich bei entsprechender Temperatur auch super Braten. Ich ess das auch gerne als Steak weil der Geschmack einfach besser ist.  

Wenn du auf Schmorfleisch stehst kann Ich dir auch vor allem backen ans Herz legen. Geschmack ist einfach überragend hier


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja in dem Fall war es das wohl, manchmal sind auch Beinscheiben oder andere Schmotstücke dabei. Backe habe ich noch nicht gemacht, werde ich aber mal bestellen und die den Dutchoven schmeißen. #6


----------



## W-Lahn (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Dein Suppenfleisch wird hohe Rippe sein. Lässt sich bei entsprechender Temperatur auch super Braten. Ich ess das auch gerne als Steak weil der Geschmack einfach besser ist.
> 
> Wenn du auf Schmorfleisch stehst kann Ich dir auch vor allem backen ans Herz legen. Geschmack ist einfach überragend hier



Backe hab ich kürzlich in einem Restaurant das erste Mal probiert und  war begeistert (Geschmorte Ochsenbacke mit Spitzkohl, Trüffel-Tarte und  gebratener Gänsestopfleber :l)


----------



## nordbeck (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja das hört sich in der Tat sehr gut an


----------



## nordbeck (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Torsk_SH schrieb:


> Ja in dem Fall war es das wohl, manchmal sind auch Beinscheiben oder andere Schmotstücke dabei. Backe habe ich noch nicht gemacht, werde ich aber mal bestellen und die den Dutchoven schmeißen. #6




Beinscheiben find ich auch ok, aber eigentlich kann das lange nicht mit hoher Rippe mithalten. 
Das geilste an Beinscheiben ist das Knochenmark find ich. 
Ich grill mir das manchmal und  ess das Mark dann auf geröstetem Brot nur mit salz und Pfeffer. 
Man merkt sofort wie sich die Lebenszeit verkürzt und die Pumpe schlechter schlägt. Dafür bekommt man aber auch ne leichte Erektion und erlebt Gaumenfreuden erster Güte.


----------



## schwarzbarsch (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kennen wahrscheinlich die meisten schon, ist aber trotzdem immer wieder lustig:

Truthahn mit Whisky
Schon probiert? Truthahn mit Whisky:

Man kaufe einen Truthahn von fünf Kilo (für sechs
Personen) und eine Flasche Whisky. Dazu Salz,
Pfeffer, Olivenöl und Speckstreifen. Truthahn mit
Speckstreifen belegen, schnüren, salzen, pfeffern
und etwas Olivenöl dazugeben. Ofen auf 2oo Grad
einstellen. Dann ein Glas Whisky einschenken und
auf gutes Gelingen trinken.

Anschließend den Truthahn auf einem Backblech in
den Ofen schieben.

Nun schenke man sich zwei schnelle Gläser Whisky
ein und trinke wieder auf gutes Gelingen.

Den Thermostat nach 20 Minuten auf 250 Grad
stellen, damit es ordentlich brummt.

Danach schenkt man sich drei weitere Whisky ein.

Nach halm Schdunde öffnen, wenden und den Braten
überwachen.

Die Fisskieflasche ergreiff unn sich eins hinner
die Binde kipp.

Nach ner weitern albernen Schunnde langsam bis
zzum Ofen hinschlenderen uhd die Trute rumwenden.
Drauf achtn, sisch nitt die Hand zu Vabrennn an
die Schaisss-Ohfndür.

Sisch waidere ffuenff odda siehm Wixki innen Glas
sisch unn daa unn so.

Di Drute weehrent drrai Schunnnt (iss auch egal)
waiderbraan un all ssehn Minudn pinkeln.

Wenn ueerntwi moechlisch, ssum Trathuhn
hinkrieschn unn den Ohwn ausm Viech ziehn. Nommal
ein Schlugg geheemign un anschliesnt wida
fasuchen, das Biest rauszukriegn.

Den fadammtn Vogel vom Bodn aufflaesen unn uff ner
Bladdde hinrichten.

Uffbasse, dass nitt Ausrutschn auffm
schaissffettichn Kuechnbodn.

Wenn sischh drossdem nitt fameidn fasuhn wida
aufssuschichtnodersohahahaisallesjaeeeeh********gaaal!!!!!!!!

Ein wenig schlafen.

Am nächsten Tag den Truthahn mit Mayonnaise und
Aspirin kalt essen.

Gutes Nachkochen!


----------



## orgel (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Dafür bekommt man aber auch ne leichte Erektion



|bigeyes Und wie nennt man diese Neigung?  Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage, ob das auch bei Frauen eine ähnliche Wirkung hat und wie man die dazu bekommt, das auch zu essen... :k


----------



## nordbeck (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn ich für Frauen koche gibts gleich zu Begin ein Lätzchen. Untenrum!


----------



## orgel (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Wenn ich für Frauen koche gibts gleich zu Begin ein Lätzchen. Untenrum!



Ich stell mir das jetzt mal gerade mal die Gesichter in einem Restaurant vor, wenn der Kellner kommt, auf dem Tablett die Lätzchen liegen hat und erklärt, wofür die sind...


----------



## nordbeck (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ahhh kopfkino ist doch was großartiges. 
Ist ein bisschen wie bei der ortolan Tradition in Frankreich mit dem hut.


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was meint Ihr warum man in guten Restaurants die Serviette auf den Schoß legt...


----------



## nordbeck (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn du ein Freund von Schlüpfrigkeit bist, dann schau doch mal bei Urban Dictionary was dutch oven noch bedeutet. 

Für ortolan interessierte http://youtu.be/8y4MS7mSzX8


----------



## pasmanac (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Höh? |kopfkrat
> 
> Was ist denn Pelamide? Schreib´ mal bitte...sieht jedenfalls gut aus !



Pelamide= Atlantischer Bonito: |wavey:


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pasmanac schrieb:


> Pelamide= Atlantischer Bonito: |wavey:



Wunderbar - sieht verdammt gut aus das Filet !!!

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schwäbisch-Hallisches Curry - Kotelett

In Olivenöl gebraten mit Knoblauch und Rosmarin.

Dazu Kartoffelsalat,Schalotte und getrocknete Tomaten.

Musste schnell gehen 

R.S.


----------



## nordbeck (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Würd ich essen! Nur die Schalotten ungeschält?


----------



## hanzz (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich auch. Ich liebe Kotelett

Diese Woche Spätschicht.
Also kalte Küche. 
Ich hasse es, nix gekochtes zu essen.
Und um halb zwölf in der Nacht noch kochen, bzw Essen ist auch doof.


----------



## W-Lahn (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Beinscheiben find ich auch ok, aber eigentlich kann das lange nicht mit hoher Rippe mithalten.
> Das geilste an Beinscheiben ist das Knochenmark find ich.
> Ich grill mir das manchmal und  ess das Mark dann auf geröstetem Brot nur mit salz und Pfeffer.
> Man merkt sofort wie sich die Lebenszeit verkürzt und die Pumpe schlechter schlägt. Dafür bekommt man aber auch ne leichte Erektion und erlebt Gaumenfreuden erster Güte.



Barsch-Filet auf der Hautseite gebraten mit Mark-Kräuter-Kruste musst du mal testen :l


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Würd ich essen! Nur die Schalotten ungeschält?



Immer, wenn sie nicht geschnitten/gehackt werden.

Halbieren und auf der angschnittenen Seite braten , dann wenden. Rustikal aber lecker ( glaube das mal bei Jamie O. gesehen zu haben ).

R.S.


----------



## nordbeck (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hört sich gut an. 
Mark nehmen wir oft für Krusten nur dann vor allem bei Rindfleisch


----------



## patricka1982 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Frikadellen vom Nutria




und Bratwurst vom Nutria welche zum Teil in die Pfanne und die andere hälfte in den Räucherofen gegart wurde






Wer die Möglichkeit hat...das muss man Probieren...!


----------



## nordbeck (22. Mai 2014)

Sieht gut aus, aber bei sowas hab ich inneren widerstand.  Ist lächerlich, da ich sonst alles esse, aber Ratte, nutria oder Hund muss ich nicht haben. 

Wie kommt's, dass du sowas verwendest? Ist ja eher nichts für ottonormalverbraucher, auch handwerklich.

So Wochenende kann kommen


----------



## hanzz (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, aber bei sowas hab ich inneren widerstand.  Ist lächerlich, da ich sonst alles esse, aber Ratte, nutria oder Hund muss ich nicht haben.
> 
> Wie kommt's, dass du sowas verwendest? Ist ja eher nichts für ottonormalverbraucher, auch handwerklich.
> 
> So Wochenende kann kommen



Boar Tim, gleich flipp ich aus.

Zum Glück muss ich heut nur bis 20:30 arbeiten und kann gleich auch noch ne Kleinigkeit kochen.


----------



## Gohann (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich geb mich jetzt an was weniger exotisches. Bei uns gibts heute Abend Putenschnitzel mit grünem Spargel.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## nordbeck (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hört sich doch lecker an. 

Das Rind ist meine Verpflegung fürs Fischen am we. Schön auf den grill und folienkartoffel dazu






Gleich gibts noch Crispy chicken, eine ebensolche Kartoffel, tzatze, Kräuterbutter und sautiertes Gemüse


----------



## wusel345 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn es auch mal deftige Kost sein darf, hätte ich etwas:

*Grünkohl mit Kassler (1 Person)*

 Zutaten:

 250g Tiefkühl-Grünkohl
 6 dicke Kartoffeln
 fetten Speck (Menge nach Geschmack)
 Kassler von der Schulter als Steaks
 Salz
 Pfeffer
 Magarine 


 Kartoffeln salzen und weich kochen, nebenbei den Grünkohl mit  etwas Wasser im Topf bei geringer Hitze auf dem Herd auftauen. Währenddessen den  fetten Speck in kleine Würfel (ca. 1 - 1,5 cm Lantenlänge) schneiden und in einer Pfanne langsam knusprig  braten (Der Speck muss braun werden). Ebenso das Kassler mit etwas Magarine anbraten.  

 Sind die Kartoffeln fertig, die Dinger zu Kartoffelbrei  stampfen. Etwas von dem Fett des Specks aus der Pfanne hinzu geben, aber nicht  zuviel, sonst wird es zu flüssig. Dann den aufgetauten Grünkohl mit einem  Schaumlöffel (die Kelle mit Löcher) ohne Flüssigkeit aus dem Topf zu den  Kartoffeln geben und gut mit den Kartoffeln vermischen. Nun kommt noch etwas  Bratfett vom Kassler (abschmecken) und der ausgelassene Speck mit in den  Grünkohl. Gegebenenfalls mit Salz und Pfeffer nachwürzen. 

Das gebratene Kassler gibts als Fleischbeilage.

 Fettich. Guten Appetit.


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Wenn es auch mal deftige Kost sein darf, hätte ich etwas:
> 
> *Grünkohl mit Kassler (1 Person)*
> 
> ...


 



 Hört sich gut an, aber keine Pinkel dazu? |kopfkrat


----------



## nordbeck (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist doch meistens entweder Kassler oder Wurst? 
Ich steh auf Grünkohl. Aber bisschen zu hohe Temperaturen dafür zur Zeit 


Mein Abendfutter


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



			
				nordbeck;4133860[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Ist doch meistens entweder Kassler oder Wurst?
> *[/COLOR]Ich steh auf Grünkohl. Aber bisschen zu hohe Temperaturen dafür zur Zeit
> 
> 
> Mein Abendfutter


 
 Bei mir kommt beides rein. Aber auch erst im Herbst.


----------



## wusel345 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das ist ein Rezept aus der Kriegs- bzw. Nachkriegszeit von meiner Oma, als die Leute noch nicht soviel zu Essen hatten, aber sehr erfindungsreich waren. Salat gab es damals  ebenso wie fetten Speck. Kartoffeln, Speck und Salat wurden bei den Bauern „gehamstert“. Hamstern nannte man damals das heimliche besorgen von Lebensmitteln, eventuell im Tausch gegen andere Dinge. 

*Endivien- oder Eisbergsalat untereinander*

Man braucht für dieses schmackhafte und sättigende Gericht:

1 Kopf Endivien- oder Eisbergsalat
1 gutes Stück fetten Speck
Kartoffeln
Salz, Weinessig (_habs mit anderem Essig probiert und schmeckte bäääh_ #d) und Pfeffer.
Kasslerkottelets oder einige Stücke Kassler von der Schulter zum Braten. 
Alternativ: Frikadellen oder Mettenden dazu schmecken auch ganz köstlich.

Während die geschälten und gesalzenen Kartoffel kochen wird der Salat in sehr kleine Stücke geschnitten und gewaschen. Der Speck wird gewürfelt (wobei die Stücke nicht allzu klein werden sollten (ca. 1 x 1 cm)) und in einer Pfanne ausgelassen, bis er schön knusprig ist. Beim Auslassen des Specks sollte man die Temperatur nicht allzu hoch werden lassen, da sonst die ganze Bude vollgequalmt wird :q. Ist der Speck fertig ausgelassen sollten auch die Kartoffeln zur weiteren Verarbeitung fertig sein. 

Nun wird das Kartoffelwasser abgeschüttet und die Kartoffeln zu Matsch gestampft. Dazu kann man immer wieder etwas Fett von dem ausgelassenen Speck hinzu geben. Das gibt dem Gericht einen herzhaften Geschmack und der Kartoffelbrei wird sämiger. Hat man die richtige Konsistenz erreicht (ganz leicht plempig) kommt der kleingeschnittene Salat sowie der gebratene Speck dazu und wird untergemischt. Anschließend wird mit Salz und Pfeffer abgeschmeckt. Zum Schluss wird das Gericht durch Zugabe von wenig Weinessig leicht angesäuert. Dabei immer wieder abschmecken, bis der richtige Säuerungsgrad (nach Geschmack) erreicht ist. 

Zum Schluss wird das Kassler gebraten. Ich gebe gerne etwas mehr Öl in die Pfanne, da ich den anfallenden Bratenfond teilweise noch mit ins Essen gebe. Das ergibt zusätzlich einen deftigen Geschmack. Bei Frikadellen oder Mettenden lasse ich den Fond weg. 

Ein Tipp: Ist Kassler und etwas vom Gericht übrig geblieben legt ihr das Kassler in das Essen und wartet bis zum nächsten Tag. Dann schmeckt es noch mal so gut. Übrigens, zu jeder Jahreszeit.

Guten Apetitt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

War gestern 20 Stunden am Stück unterwegs - gabs nur gekauften Döner schnell nebenher...
Und sogar da ist man dann dankbar..


----------



## wusel345 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Thomas, so´n Döner schmeckt ab und an auch mal ganz gut. Darf nur nicht die Regel werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So ischs....


----------



## patricka1982 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, aber bei sowas hab ich inneren widerstand. Ist lächerlich, da ich sonst alles esse, aber Ratte, nutria oder Hund muss ich nicht haben.
> 
> Wie kommt's, dass du sowas verwendest? Ist ja eher nichts für ottonormalverbraucher, auch handwerklich.
> 
> So Wochenende kann kommen


 

das liegt daran das sich der blöde Kerl in meiner Wallerrute verfangen hat und nach nem 45min Drill hat er dann nachgelassen und keine Ahnung...en Angelkollege meinte die schmecken gut und da ich zwischendrin selbst schlachte und entsprechendes Equipment immer mal dabei haba (Bolzenschuss nehme ich auch beim Waller) nachdem ich letztes Jahr nen Kormoran an der Rute hatte auch hier jenen eingesetzt hab...

Geschlachtet, sensationelles Fleisch...schmeckt Wildartig mit viel Eisenanteil...und geräucherte Würste Hammer...Wir räuchern immer mit paar Leutz im Verein so schnell konnt ich net gucken da warn se weg...

Zudem habe ich mich natürlich schon mal erkundigt wie das iss mit Artenschutz und so aber da gibt es keine Bestimmungen die besagen das man Nutria nicht essen darf...

Hund Katze und Affe sind als einzigste Weltweit eigentlich verboten alles andere ist theoretisch Essbar! Von daher zieht mich meine Kochleidenschaft immer zu Neuem...


----------



## W-Lahn (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Abgefahrene Geschichte, Bolzenschussgerät etc. |bigeyes
Bist du Jäger oder ist das bei euch ein Jedermannsrecht? Ich hätte schonmal Bock auf Nutria, schmeckt bestimmt gut #6. Biber dürfen seit ein paar Jahren in Bayern wieder "geknüppelt" werden (braucht man aber eine der wenigen Lizensen), sollen jedenfalls sehr gut schmecken, besonders der Schwanz...


----------



## jobo61 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo, Glückwunsch zu euerem Fang 
Essen kann man alles was bei drei nicht auf dem Baum ist. Die
Frage ist darfst du es töten Einmal vom Jagdrecht her, und wenn du Schlachten ( Töten)willst brauchst du eine Sachkundeprüfung.


----------



## nordbeck (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fürs Schlachten braucht man die doch nur wenn das in den Vertrieb geht. Muslime etc dürfen doch auch ohne Unterweisung hausschlachten?


----------



## W-Lahn (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

_"Ein Wirbeltier töten darf nur, wer die dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat"_ 
(§ 4 Absatz 1 des Tierschutzgesetzes)


----------



## Justsu (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



patricka1982 schrieb:


> Hund Katze und Affe sind als einzigste Weltweit eigentlich verboten alles andere ist theoretisch Essbar! Von daher zieht mich meine Kochleidenschaft immer zu Neuem...


 
|bigeyes Tiger? Nashorn? Panda? Eisbär? Singvögel? Weltweit erlaubt zu schlachten/essen?? 

Ich glaube das man in China schon Hunde essen darf, im Gegensatz zum Panda z.B. ... oder habe ich Dich da jetzt falsch verstanden?

Nutria darf man aber meines Wissens nach töten, bei uns sieht man häufiger Fallen... und alles was man töten darf, darf man sicherlich auch essen, wenn man's will...

Die Frikadellen sehen aber sensationell aus, würde ich auch probieren wollen!


----------



## patricka1982 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nein kein Jäger aber was will man machen wenn das Vieh sich an den Haken verirrt...ob ich ihn erlege oder ihn auf gutdeutsch verrecken lass wenn ich die schnurr kappen würde......

Naja...mir ging es damals insbesondere um Meerschweinchen und in der Weltweiten Gesetzesgebung sind jene drei Arten lediglich aufgeführt alles andere unterliegt vermutlich irgendwelchen Tierschutzverordnungen...

Was das Jagdrecht angeht ja kann sein mit der Sachkunde diese ist aber meist nur im Falle des Verkaufs nötig bzw in Augen von Tierschützern...

Letztendlich kann und konnte das früher jeder ich bin mit dem Töten und Schlachten aufgewachsen und das bis vor zwei Jahren aktiv jedes Jahr mehrfach Familiär gemacht wurde...jetzt mache ich es in der Familie weiter..

Ich weiss es wird bei dem ein oder anderen auf Unmut stoßen aber ich steh dazu...nur weil sich die Gesetze diesbzgl auf irgendwelche Nachweise stürzen plötzlich muss man das nicht in den eigenen vier Wänden für den selbstverzehr nachweisen...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franky (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also, zu einem RICHTIGEN Grünkohlgericht (offizieller Start nach dem ersten Bodenfrost ) gehören:

- Grünkohl (mit Zwiebeln und Haferflocken)
- Kassler
- Kochwurst (Mettenden, Westfälener, Mettwurst, wie auch immer!)
- BREMER (!) Pinkel, kein Oldenburger  (Google ist toll )
- Salz- oder Bratkartoffeln (jedoch ohne Speck und Zwiebeln)
Wer mag:
- Schweinebacke und/oder
- Schweinebauch

Dazu jede Menge Lütt' un' Lütt' (am liebsten Jubi oder Linie :q)

Noch Fragen dazu?????? :vik:


----------



## nordbeck (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

In Grünkohl gehört brägenwurst. Aber das kennt ihr Österreicher ja nicht.


----------



## wusel345 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Justsu schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> Nutria darf man aber meines Wissens nach töten, bei uns sieht man häufiger Fallen... und alles was man töten darf, darf man sicherlich auch essen, wenn man's will...



Hab mich vor längerer Zeit mal mit einem Jagdberechtigten unterhalten, als ich so für mich hin beim Angeln an der Bever saß und er mich besuchte, da er auf Nutriajagd war, weil sie die Ufer der Bever unterhöhlen. Er hatte eine extra Lizenz zur Bejagung dieser Tiere sowie die Lizenz zum Aufstellen von Fallen. Auch sprach er von einer kleinkaliberigen Büchse, die wenig Krach macht. Sehr interessantes Gespräch. Das ganze fand in NRW statt. Ist wahrscheinlich von Bl zu Bl verschieden.


----------



## nordbeck (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Grad ein Grilled Cheese am Wasser. Großartig


----------



## nordbeck (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Moin 
was ist denn in der alufolie drin|kopfkrat kartoffeln?
und im gepäck noch sour cream 
dann schmeiß ich mich in die ecke

morgen koch ich mal ein schweinesteak-topf bericht folgt#h

mfg nobbi


----------



## nordbeck (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja sicher Kartoffeln 
Sour creme? Junge, tzatze und Kräuter Butter. Selbst gemacht!


----------



## nordbeck (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*






Rührei am Wasser. Warum nicht?


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin,

Sesam-Mais Hähnchen mit Knoblauch, Tomate und blauem Basilikum.

Musste wieder sehr schnell gehen.

R.S.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Moin
Schweinesteak-Topf
Dosentomaten
3 Zwiebeln
4 Knobizehen
Handvoll Basilikum
Oregano getr.2teelöffel(hab kein frischen)
ca.750g Kartoffeln
4-5 Schweineschnitzel (a ca.150g )
Pfeffer
Butterschmalz
1/4l Gemüsebrühe (instant)
Salz
ca.100ml Rotwein (bei mir wirds immer bischen meer)

SO WIRDS GEMACHT:
Dosentomaten abgiessen und zerkleinern.Zwiebeln und Knobi abziehen und würfeln.Kartoffeln schälen und in Stücke schneiden.
Schnitzel halbieren,salz pfeffer drauf kurz in Butterschmalz anbraten und herausnehmen.
Zwiebeln und Knobi im Bratfett glasig dünsten,in einen großen Topf geben.
Fleisch,Tomaten und Kräuter drauf verteilen.
Brühe angießen.
Mit Salz und Pfefferwürzen.
Kartoffel dazu und den Rotwein nicht vergessen
Alles zugedeckt köcheln lassen bis die Kartoffeln gar sind|wavey:
:mAm zweiten Tag aufgewärmt schmeckts noch besser

Bilder folgen nachher#6
mfg nobbi


----------



## hanzz (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@RS 
Schnell und sieht sehr gut aus

@nobbi
Danke 
Hast mich für kommende Woche sehr inspiriert.
Det koch ik nach, wa


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke,

mußt auch bald mal wieder den Kochlöffel schwingen !!!


@ nobbi - liest sich sehr gut, schön legger-deftig.

Anstatt der Schnitzel nehme ich mal zum Probieren durchwachsenes Nacken-Kotelett.

@nordbeck - stimmt Dein Cholesterinwert noch bei den Köstlichkeiten ? :m

R.S.


----------



## hanzz (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jep. Heut und morgen nochmal Spätschicht. Dann hab ich wieder Zeit zum kochen.

Ich hoffe wir können ab nächster Woche wieder mal nen Zander zubereiten.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Moin 
Die Bilder zum Schweinesteak-Topf:m
Ihr könnt auch ein Kilo Frische Tomaten nehmen, aber die müsst ihr erstmal aus dem Fell boxen, ich nehm lieber Dosentomaten ,die haben viel mehr Geschmack.


----------



## hanzz (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wusst ich doch.
Hört sich nicht nur gut an, sieht auch verdammt lecker aus !!!

Ich finde es auch nicht verwerflich, Dosentomaten zu nutzen.

Sind auch nur Tomaten :q


----------



## PhantomBiss (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Nobbi: Wow, macht einen sehr leckeren Eindruck. Schöne Farben. Dann mal guten Hunger!


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

*Sieht toll aus, Nobbi - lass´ es Dir schmecken* :m#6#6

R.S.

P.S:
@hanzz - gegen lecker Zander bald hätte ich auch nix einzuwenden 

Achso : Tomatenmark, passierte Tomaten , Dosentomaten haben mehr sekundäre Pflanzenstoffe die vor Krebs schützen sollen, als frische Tomaten...irgendswann kam da ein Bericht drüber im Fernsehen inkl. Laborergebnisse...

Von einem minderwertigen Produkt kann keine Rede sein !!!


----------



## W-Lahn (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Türkische Linsensuppe mit geschmortem Lammfleisch und Pfefferminze, dazu glatte Petersilie, "Spanish Pepper", Charlotten, Zitrone und Olivenbrot:


----------



## nordbeck (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Würd ich essen. Fehlt noch ein dürum und man hat n prima tantuni


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lecker! Hatte Samstag eine Lammhaxe auf dem Grill und leider die Fotos vergessen.... :c 
War aber grandios, erst geschmort und dann noch mal fix angegrillt. War Butterzart und kaum "Stallgeschmack" #6

Dazu Fladenbrot, Salat und Knobitunke.


----------



## nordbeck (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute mal wieder Schweinereien 

Kleines Projekt und ne Mahlzeit standen auf der Agenda heute. Die Ausgangslage 







Und






Kotelett und Bauch vom bentheimer. 

Schweinebauch hab ich in mirin und rotem Essig gewaschen und auf Meersalz gelegt. 
Das ganze liegt jetzt beschwert im Kühlschrank. 
In zwölf Stunden kommt er wieder raus. 












Heute Abend gabs dann das Kotelett mit shitake, thaispargel, roter Zwiebel, Baby Pak Choi und Hoi sin Sauce. 

Finde Hoi sin, shitake, rote Zwiebel und Schwein ist einfach ne göttliche Kombination.


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Würde ich essen.



Heute abend gab es italienische Baby-Fenchel-Bratwurst mit Couscous und Schmortomate.

...als ich Bilder machen wollte, war schon Alles weggefressen #q#q#q

Pardon - weggegessen 

R.S.


----------



## hanzz (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja sieht wie immer gut aus Tim.

Tja Spezi, ging mir fast ähnlich.
Fast schon angefangen zu essen, dann doch noch eben Foto gemacht.

Heut mal deftig.
Hüftsteak mit Kartoffelgratin.


----------



## nordbeck (27. Mai 2014)

Hehe das geht mir auch oft so.  Meistens mittags wenn der Hunger am schlimmsten ist 

Gratin ist auch immer geil, aber danach muss ich erstmal nen scotch trinken weil das so reinhaut.


----------



## madpraesi (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo @ nordbeck

ich muß das mal loswerden, deine Fotos und deine Sprüche sind ja so Hammergeil entweder habe ich sabber im Mund oder ich beiß fast in die Tastatur |jump:

Mach bitte weiter so einfach nur Qualitativ und ............keine Ahnung fällt mir grad kein Wort für ein 
Bitte weiter so #6

Gruß Christian


----------



## nordbeck (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo Christian!

Vielen Dank, das freut mich sehr.

Werde weiterhin berichten. Das nächste Update zum Schweinebauch folgt morgen gegen 9 uhr


----------



## nordbeck (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja weiter gehts.
Nach 13! Stunden im salz hat sich die Textur leicht verändert. Das Fleisch wird fester und zieht sich etwas zusammen. 






Salz mit nem Tuch gründlich abputzen.  






Jetzt der beschissene Teil. Es müssen Löcher in die Schwarte. Ich nehm dazu ne Pellkartoffel gabel. Die hat ganz schön gelitten. 






Stunden später






Hab dann die Schwarte 30 Sekunden in Salzwasser gebrüht und danach den Süd zum garen gemacht. Enthält Apfel, Zwiebel, Knoblauch, weisser Portwein, Lorbeer, Kümmel, Wacholder, frischen Majoran, Brühe und Senf 






Bauch habe ich in der zwischenzeit wieder beschwert und gepresst im Froster gekühlt.  
Dann das ganze aufs Gemüse. 






Und ab in den Ofen 59grad mal gucken wie lange


----------



## Coasthunter (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und wo bleibt die Einladung? :q Sieht ja echt lecker aus.


----------



## nordbeck (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich glaub fast, dass es heute nicht mehr fertig wird. denke es braucht 10-13 stunden bei 59 und dann nochmal ne stunde zum ruhen und dann 20 minuten unterm grill :X


----------



## nordbeck (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So kleines update. Geht schneller als erwartet heute. 











Jaja 





=






Zieh jetzt Sauce und mach den Rest fertig danach wird gespeist.


----------



## nordbeck (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Es ist vollbracht 

Schweinebauch, grüner Spargel, shitake, Spinat, Pak Choi, gegrillte Zwiebel, zwiebellauch, Essig Schalotten, miso aioli, süß Saure Sauce auf Apfel-Zwiebel-Essig-Brühe Basis 





=


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wie unterhaltsam! :l

Bei mir gabs eine charakterlose Thermomix-Grundrezept-Tomatensauce.


----------



## nordbeck (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich glaub ich hab noch nie in die unterlagen zum thermo geguckt. genau wie den schneebesen oder den dampfaufsatz, noch nicht mal ausgepackt


----------



## W-Lahn (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Nordbeck: Ein Traum!:l


----------



## nordbeck (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

danke danke!


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Herr nordbeck...

ich hasse Ihnen :m

R.S.

P.S: Trägt der Schweinebauch etwa Frisur ???? 
       Sieht auf dem einen Bild aus, wie Löckchen |supergri


----------



## nordbeck (28. Mai 2014)

Ich danke sie

Die löckchen kommen vom einstechen mit den Nadeln und anbrühen der Schwarte. 
Dann entweicht dampf aus der Haut und platzt auf


----------



## nordbeck (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Achso der Clou ist das zeug kostet im Kilo keine 13 Euro obwohl es bentheimer ist


----------



## Kotzi (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Als ich die Katze hier wieder entdeckt habe freue ich mich jedes mal wieder darauf sie hier unter deinen Gerichten zu sehen 

Sieht wieder nach feinem Schmackofatz aus.

Bei mir gabs heute Bratbarsch mit Gierschlund Bruschetta ( halbes in Ölivenöl geröstetes Chiabatta mit angemachten entkernten kleingeschnittenen Kirschtomaten mit n bissl Chalotten) dazu noch n bisschen frittierter Salbei und mir gings wieder gut


----------



## nordbeck (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hört sich gut an (Heavy breathing) 
Freut mich dass es gefällt. Denke anhand der Fotos ist es für jeden nachvollziehbar. 
Vielleicht hat ja einer Lust auf nachkochen


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gibts heute irgendwas mit frischem, selber gebackenem Brot


----------



## DJ-Sancho (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der thread is toll! Da läuft mir ja morgens schon das wasser im mund zusammen!! Jetz kommz mein beitrag: Rehgulasch frisch vom Jäger zum Vatertag:





 2 Tage lang eingelegt


----------



## nordbeck (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei mir gibts heute irgendwas mit frischem, selber gebackenem Brot




sieht gut aus. Gefüllt? Was für'n teig?


----------



## hanzz (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei mir gibts heute irgendwas mit frischem, selber gebackenem Brot



Sehr gut.
Das Rezept interessiert mich auch


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



DJ-Sancho schrieb:


> Der thread is toll! Da läuft mir ja morgens schon das wasser im mund zusammen!! Jetz kommz mein beitrag: Rehgulasch frisch vom Jäger zum Vatertag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Sieht verdammt gut aus ! #6

Ich habe noch ein Rehblatt im Froster - wie würdet Ihr es machen...evtl. auch zu Gulasch verarbeiten?!

R.S.

P.S:
Lecker Broot is immer joot :m


----------



## DJ-Sancho (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Sieht verdammt gut aus ! #6
> 
> Ich habe noch ein Rehblatt im Froster - wie würdet Ihr es machen...evtl. auch zu Gulasch verarbeiten?!
> 
> ...



Wenn du das gulaschrezept willst musst du nur bescheid sagen! War echt ein gedicht...


----------



## W-Lahn (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das Gulasch sieht echt top aus#6
Würde sicherlich das  Brot von Thomas gut dazu passen


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



hanzz schrieb:


> Sehr gut.
> Das Rezept interessiert mich auch


Brotrezept ist einfach , ist ein einfaches Baguette.

550er Mehl, Hefe, Salz, Butter, Wasser, 2 Tage führen mit Vorteig, backen,...


----------



## Gohann (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Für ein Rezept vom Rehgulasch wäre ich auch dankbar! Sieht wirklich sehr gut aus!

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## nordbeck (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja wenn ihr hier so die Rezeptegeier seid stellt ruhig Anfragen, dann schau ich in meinem Fundus


----------



## ollidaiwa (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo,

hier mal was untypisches:

Feta im Zucchinimantel gebraten mit getr. Tomaten- Walnusspesto und Petersillienkartoffeln.


----------



## ollidaiwa (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und hier:

ein Bauernfrühstück


----------



## ollidaiwa (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Brombeer - Rhabarber - Grütze mit Erdbeeren.


----------



## nordbeck (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht alles ansprechend aus, würde aber das meiste wegen fehlenden Specks nicht essen, aber zum Glück gibts ja das Bauernfrühstück für mich (wo mir allerdings die Bratkartoffeln fehlen ^^)


----------



## ollidaiwa (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dann hier etwas mit Speck:

Schweinefilletspiess für den Grill


----------



## Vanner (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> aber zum Glück gibts ja das Bauernfrühstück für mich (wo mir allerdings die Bratkartoffeln fehlen ^^)



Wieso fehlen die Bratkartoffeln, die sind doch im Ei eingeschlagen.

 Lecker übrigens, könnte ich jetzt auch verputzen.


----------



## Torkel (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da sind doch Bratkartoffeln unter Ei oder irre ich mich ? Das was da rechts raus shaut ?


----------



## ollidaiwa (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

na klar sind da Bratkartoffeln im Omelette!
Das macht man so wenn die Bratkartoffeln total angebrannt sind.
War für Gäste!
Nun gibt es Senfeier mit Blattspinat.


----------



## ollidaiwa (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und geschmorte Kalbsbeinscheibe mit verschiedenen Gemüsen und Gremolata.


----------



## nordbeck (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> na klar sind da Bratkartoffeln im Omelette!
> .




Ich nehm alles zurück, nicht gesehen. Dann wär ich glücklich


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gibts heute abend kurz gebratene, marinierte Schweinerückenwürfel (Essig, Honig, Chili, Ingwer), Zwiebeljus, Rosmarinkartoffeln und Salat..


----------



## nordbeck (1. Juni 2014)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei mir gibts heute abend kurz gebratene, marinierte Schweinerückenwürfel (Essig, Honig, Chili, Ingwer), Zwiebeljus, Rosmarinkartoffeln und Salat..



Hört sich gut an, aber denk dran

http://attach.nikonites.com/attachm...76867-issues-pics-bright-sunlight-yodapic.jpg


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

keine Fremdbilder einstellen, nur verlinken.
Danke.


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



DJ-Sancho schrieb:


> Wenn du das gulaschrezept willst musst du nur bescheid sagen! War echt ein gedicht...





Wenn es nicht zu viel Mühe macht - gerne !!! 

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ollidaiwa 

wunderbar, was Du so gezaubert hast - sieht ausnahmslos verdammt gut aus #6#6#6

R.S.

P.S: Küche bleibt gerade kalt - gibt nur Quiche L, reichlich Tipo-Parma und Trüffel-Wildschweinsalami ... Alles mit gesalzener Butter auf Röggelchen...


----------



## ollidaiwa (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und wenn die Bratkartoffeln nicht reichen sollten, gibt es hier noch welche "apart".


----------



## hanzz (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> und wenn die Bratkartoffeln nicht reichen sollten, gibt es hier noch welche "apart".



Sieht wieder alles top aus.

Die Bratkartoffeln mach ich mir als Hintergrundbild


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hauptgang:





Dessertbuffet:


----------



## DJ-Sancho (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Haha geiles buffet! Musst nur aufpassen dass nich demnächst ne 10000-mann Facebook-party bei dir statt findet :-D


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bin Schwabe - gibt nur was für wirkliche Freunde..


----------



## ollidaiwa (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

diese Art von Dessert gibt man eigentlich nur seinen Feinden!


----------



## orgel (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> diese Art von Dessert gibt man eigentlich nur seinen Feinden!



Zumal einige interessant wirkende Flaschen ja schon fast leer sind...:#2:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ein Ferrari fährt auch nicht mit Diesel...


----------



## ollidaiwa (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geflügelspiesse mit Bulgurgrillgemüse- und Gurkenrahmsalat.


----------



## ollidaiwa (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und zur Krönung: chinesisch vegan.
Es handelt sich um eine experimentelle Phase.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

also sorry - vergan................................................................................


----------



## ollidaiwa (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

diesmal nicht gekocht:
verschiedene Blattsalate mit Allerlei.

Dies dient reinen Provokationszwecken, als Anregung, der Gesundheit und wird zur Nachahmung empfohlen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du hast mich provoziert - ich mach mir heute irgendwas nur mit viel Fleisch und Wurscht..
:q:q:q

Männeressen, nicht grasen..
:vik:


----------



## ollidaiwa (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

elendes Querolantentum.

genau aus diesem Grunde hier noch etwas nicht gekochtes:


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Irgendwo ne´ Kochbombe explodiert oder hast Du einen Laden ( Restaurant ) eröffnet , olli ?

Hier kommt ja ordentlich was rum :m

#6#6#6

R.s.


----------



## nordbeck (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*






Kikok, Spargel, Saubohnen, honigtomaten, Speck Speck Speck (vom bentheimer)


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Speck! GUT!


----------



## nordbeck (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja respeckt


----------



## ollidaiwa (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Irgendwo ne´ Kochbombe explodiert oder hast Du einen Laden ( Restaurant ) eröffnet , olli ?
> 
> Hier kommt ja ordentlich was rum :m
> 
> ...




nein, ich verkaufe virtuelle Träume


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Nordbeck
Speck-takulär- wie immer wenn´s Bilder von Dir gibt#6

@olli
gab´s bei Dir Attila Hildmann zum Abendbrot?


----------



## ollidaiwa (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und heute empfiehlt die Küche:

Hühner - Gemüsesuppe an Brot


----------



## ollidaiwa (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hier ein provokanter Kartoon für alle Fleischliebhaber.
Ich bin übrigens selber einer.


----------



## nordbeck (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenns gut gemacht ist.


----------



## madpraesi (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo nordbeck |wavey:
mal eine Frage zwischendurch wenn auch off topic
kochst du auch Indisch ???
(gehört ja auch zu Asien :q )

Gruß Christian


----------



## nordbeck (3. Juni 2014)

Klar gerne. Vor allem beim angeln gerne Curry vorgekocht aller Art

Unten gart der Reis und im Topf darüber wärm ich mein eigenes Tk. Curry


----------



## ollidaiwa (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und hier ganz frisch gekocht:

Fillet an Risotto mit gebratenen Austernpilzen und Kräutersaitlingen.
Und die Küchenfee hat alles schon wieder sauber gemacht!


----------



## nordbeck (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Küchenfee? Ich muss immer selbst putzen. :/


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Küchenfee will ich auch...

Bei mir gibts heute Nudeln mit geschmortem Hack und Salat - mit Rettichen/Radieschen ausm Garten von einem Kumpel..


----------



## nordbeck (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Boah bolo könnte ich auch mal wieder essen. Aber aus Beinscheiben [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]

Aus aktuellem Anlass gabs heute wolfsbarsch und Dorsch (handgeangelte Wildfang ware aus Holland) mit Spargel, Salat und Bernaise noisette






. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





An dieser Stelle ein herzliches Dankeschön an alle polen und Osteuropäer die Jahr für Jahr unseren Spargel stechen [emoji41]


----------



## Gohann (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dann lass uns bitte nicht dumm sterben und Rück mal mit den Rezept raus!

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## nordbeck (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Gohann schrieb:


> Dann lass uns bitte nicht dumm sterben und Rück mal mit den Rezept raus!
> 
> Gruß Gohann|wavey:



fische schuppen, filetieren, gräten entfernen, hautseite 2-4 mal vorsichtig einschneiden (verhindert wellen beim braten), leicht salzen und die hautseite leicht mehlieren. gut abklopfen, es soll nur ne hauchdünne schicht auf der haut sein.
pfanne gut vorwärmen, geklärte butter erst reingeben wenn die pfanne heiss genug ist, sofort den fisch mit der hautseite nach unten einlegen und die ersten 10 sekunden leicht beschweren (palette oder ähnliches),  auf der hautseite braten bis sie kross ist und die gewünschte bräunung hat. pfanne von der hitze nehmen, knoblauchzehen, thymian, zitronenthymian und basilikum in die pfanne geben, ein stück butter hinzugeben, fisch wenden, mit der schäumenden butter übergiessen (arosieren) auf küchenpapier abtropfen, mit fleur de sel nachwürzen


spargel schälen und unteres ende abschneiden, auf eine länge bringen und auf gleichmäßige dicke achten.
alufolie nehmen und eine doppelt gefaltete bahn legen. dünn mit gesalzener butter ausstreichen, den spargel mittig darauf legen, mit salz und zucker bestreuen, folie der länge nach über den spargel falten, die beiden seiten doppelt umfalten damit man eine tasche erhält, noch ein stück gesalzene butter auf den spargel geben, oberseite doppelt umfalten damit man ein verschlossenes päckchen bekommt.

210grad umluft 20 minuten

vinaigrette

rote zwiebel, knoblauch und die knolle von frühlingsziebeln in salzwasser blanchieren, pürrieren, pommery senf, weisswein- und cidre essig, fleur de sel, cayenne pfeffer, pfeffer und zucker zugeben, durchmixen und mit oliven- und traubenkernöl vollenden

salat waschen, putzen mit salz, pfeffer und vinagrette abschmecken

pilze 
putzen, schneiden, anbraten, gesalzene butter zugeben, schalottenwürfel und knoblauch glasig schwitzen, mit sherry ablöschen, bisschen creme fraiche dazu und mit salz, pfeffer petersilie und schnittlauch abschmecken

bearni

schalottenwürfel, pfefferkörner, lorbeerblatt, wacholder, weisswein essig, cidre essig und etwas wasser zur glace reduzieren (sprich fast auf karamell runter), mit wasser deglassieren, absieben und in einen sauberen topf geben, zwei eigelb hinzugeben und bei mittlerer hitze zu stabilem schaum aufschlagen (sabayone), 

wichtig ist hier die richtige temperatur, zu hohe temperatur lässt das eigelb gerinnen und ausflocken wie rührei, zu geringe temperatur verhindert die bindung des eigelbs. ich orientier mich nach meinem gefühl, allerdings würde ich hier empfehlen die soße genau zu beobachten, es fängt nach einer weile an ein feiner dampf aufzusteigen, wenn das geschieht noch kurz weiterschlagen, den topf dann von der hitze nehmen und 20 sekunden weiterschlagen um die gespeicherte hitze im topfboden auszugleichen. dann vorsichtig, schrittweise die zuvor geschmolzene butter unterschlagen (ich verwende 1/3 nussbutter und 2/3 normale butter), mit salz, pfeffer, zitronensaft und fein geschnittenem schnittlauch, kerbel, koriander und estragon (klassisch viel, aber ich bin kein fan davon)abschmecken

die soße sollte sofort serviert und verzehrt werden, mit hilfsmitteln wie xanthan und ner warmhalte vorrichtung lässt sie sich auch bedingt stand by halten, aber eigentlich ist das nicht sinn der sache.

wenn die soße sich trennt kann man schnell einen spritzer eiskaltes wasser zugeben und kräftig schlagen. meist lässt sich so noch reparatur betreiben. ist zwar gewichst und bei uns in der küche nicht ok, aber für zuhause ein probates mittel!


jetzt erwarte ich aber ein nachkochen mit foto in diesem thema.


----------



## Kotzi (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Genau so mach ich Spargel auch immer, nur ohne gesalzene Butter und mit nem kleinen Schuss Weißwein.
100 mal besser als gekocht.
Danke für die Tipps beim Fisch braten, hört sich richtig gut an.
Ich werd an dich denken wenn ich meine nächsten Zander/Dorsche (selber geangelt ) in die Pfanne werfe.


----------



## nordbeck (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bitte gerne, freut mich wenns gefällt.

mach das und vergiss die fotos nicht 

ich mag keinen weisswein im spargel.
der geschmack von spargel ist so fein und subtil, dass ich finde, man sollte sich bemühen ihn herauszuarbeiten und hervorzuheben, anstatt ihn zu übertönen ^^


----------



## PhantomBiss (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> der geschmack von spargel ist so fein und subtil, dass ich finde, man sollte sich bemühen ihn herauszuarbeiten und hervorzuheben, anstatt ihn zu übertönen ^^


 
Ohja... fuck, ich liebe Spargel...


----------



## ollidaiwa (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo Herr nordbeck,

tut mir leid aber irgendwie kommt bei mir der Provokateur (Boarderliner) wieder durch:

tolle Bilder, Zutaten und wirklich aufwendige Zubereitungen.

aber:

ich vermute wenn  das Gericht beim Esstisch angelangt ist, ist der Salatturm eingestürzt,  die Sauce verlaufen und der Spargel vom Teller gerollt. 
Das Essen ist  wahrscheinlich schon beim Anrichten und Ablichten kalt geworden.
Und welcher Ottonormalbürger hat Cidreessig, Nussbutter, Fleur de Sel, Zitronenthymian und Traubenkernöl im Vorratschrank?

Wahrscheinlich züchten Sie Ihren Zitronenthymian in einem eigens dafür handgeschnitzten Zitronethymiangewächshaus und fischen mit selbst aufgebauten CMW Blanks mit goldenen Zierwicklungen Ihre Loup de mers.

Ach, hören Sie doch auf...

Ist doch wahr...
:m
---------------------

So, dass wird diesen Thread eventuell beleben und etwas Interesse wecken.


----------



## daci7 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> [...]
> Und welcher Ottonormalbürger hat Cidreessig, Nussbutter, Fleur de Sel, Zitronenthymian und Traubenkernöl im Vorratschrank?
> [...]


Ich funk als Ottonormalbürger mal dazwischen :m
Cidreessig - nee, noch nicht.
Nussbutter - Jepp, im Kühlschrank. (Also gebräunte Butter, nicht Haselnussbutter oder sowas - hab ne Allergikerin im Haus)
Fleur de sel - Jo, diverse.
Zitronenthymian - klaro, wofür hab ich denn den Balkon.
Traubenkernöl - Jepp.
Wenn man ab und zu mal gut kochen will - nur bei der Anrichtung bin ich "leicht" rustikaler und bei der Ausführung wesentlich amateurhafter :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Als junger Koch war ich wie nordbeck auch drauf.

Im Alter tendiere ich immer mehr zum Motto "reduce to the max...."...

Ein gutes Produkt braucht keine 20 Gewürze und 5 Beigaben...

Es muss für sich sprechen können - oder es ist nicht gut (genug)...

Und das ganze Tellerikebana braucht man in der hochwertigen Gastronomie - weil der Gast "sehen" (der Mensch ist Augentier) muss, für was er bezahlt.

(Kulinarisch) Besser wird aber kein Gericht durch lange Anrichtezeiten..

Aber das geht ins (Küchen)Filisofische - klasse finde ich, dass es heute all diese Möglichkeiten gibt und jeder kann und darf, wie er will!!!!!!

Freiheit für Köche!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PhantomBiss (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Um Gottes Willen Jungs, der Thread nennt sich: " *Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ??? "*

Is doch geil wenn jeder hier seine Note mit einbringt, egal welchen Standart sie entspringt. Ích freu mich jedesmal über Fotos und Rezepte egal, in welcher Form. Das ist doch kein scheiss Wettbewerb hier.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schreib ich doch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Freiheit für Köche!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PhantomBiss (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So siehts aus...


----------



## ollidaiwa (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

es hat funktioniert. 
Diverse neue Beiträge und Klicks.
Und das um 23.38 Uhr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Leute, ihr wisst doch, keine fremden Fotos/Grafiken einstellen!!


----------



## nordbeck (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



PhantomBiss schrieb:


> Ohja... fuck, ich liebe Spargel...



ja ich auch. als kind gehasst und plötzlich fast das lieblingsgemüse. während der saison gibts den bei mir auch viel und häufig.







ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Hallo Herr nordbeck,
> 
> tut mir leid aber irgendwie kommt bei mir der Provokateur (Boarderliner) *da sind wir ja schon zwei, schon mal über ne karriere als koch nachgedacht? erste voraussetzung ist erfüllt ^^*wieder durch:
> 
> ...



jetzt aber bitte weiter mit bildern. ich nehme mal an gefrühstückt wird hier auch?


----------



## donak (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein...

Ich gucke mir den Thread nicht mehr morgens an! Verdammt nochmal ich habe hunger. Jetzt hab ich auch Bock auf Spargel.

Genial was ihr da so zaubert.


----------



## ollidaiwa (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das habe ich mir gedacht:

hier kann man nicht einmal vernünftig diskutieren.
Ich könnte diesen Thread noch mit tausenden, weiteren scharf gekochten Rezepten und gestochen scharfen Fotos meiner Seits beleben.
Wenn ich bloß noch welche hätte!
Ich werd mich hier jetzt zurückziehen und nur noch Kuchen backen.
Aber das können Sie sicherlich auch.
Wahrscheinlich schlagen Sie das Eiweiß dafür mit der Hand und in Bruchteilen einer Sekunde zu Eischnee.
Machen Sie Ihren Scheiss doch gefälligst alleine!

Ach, ist doch wahr...

Hören Sie doch auf...

|krach:


----------



## nordbeck (6. Juni 2014)

Eiweiß und Sahne schlägt man immer langsam auf um mehr Volumen und Stabilität zu bekommen. Also ja Patisserie kann ich auch, eigentlich sogar am besten 






Für das folgende wurde ich sogar in nem Magazin erwähnt. 






Ich bin jetzt übrigens am Wasser und Sitze auf karpfen an, also mindestens drei Tage ruhe vor meinem Chi Chi


----------



## hanzz (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Tim
Das Bearnaise Rezept turnt mich echt an.
Bekomm öfter mal frischen richtig tollen Spargel vom Bauern.
Werd ich bald mal ausprobieren.
Aber was heisst deglassieren ?


----------



## nordbeck (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tu es auf jeden Fall, durch die nussbutter ist der Geschmack deutlich kräftiger und spannender als bei der Classico Variante. 

Deglassieren bedeutet den fast Ansatz am Boden loskochen. Dazu gibt man Flüssigkeit (in diesem Fall Wasser) auf die Reduktion um wieder Flüssigkeit für die sabayone zu haben. 

Dh. Du reduzierst die essiglösung so weit bis die Blasen wirft (das ist der Zucker im Essig, der anfängt zu karamellisieren) und löscht dann mit Wasser ab und kochst es einmal auf. Der ankaramelisierte Zucker und die Aromen lösen sich  dadurch im Wasser und man sie abpassieren.


----------



## hanzz (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ah ok. Danke. 
Dann besorg ich mir mal die Zutaten. 
Dann noch n Zanderfilet dazu.
Dann passt das.


----------



## nordbeck (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das passt hervorragend. Neue Kartoffeln wär noch ne Idee 

Für Vegetarier eignet sich ein pochiertes Ei auch hervorragend als Fisch ersatz


----------



## Gohann (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sorry nordbeck, ich meinet aber das Rezept mit der Bolo aus Beinscheiben. Hört sich richtig interessant an! Gerne auch per PN.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir wirds heute gekochte Rinderschulter geben, Bratkartoffeln, Salat und frischer Meerrettich ausm eigenen Garten.

Ganz ohne Gedöns, nur einfach einfach gut ;-)


----------



## nordbeck (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oh man  

Bolo Classico 

Beinscheiben salzen und scharf in nem Topf von allen. Seiten anbraten, Fleisch rausnehmen, mit Pfeffer nachwürzen, Zwiebelwürfel, Schalottenwürfel und Knoblauch im selben Topf in Olivenöl glasig schwitzen, grobe Würfel von Fenchel, knollensellerie und Möhre zugeben, kurz mitschwitzen, einmal mit Rotwein ablöschen, geschälte dosentomaten drauf, würzen mit salz, Pfeffer, Zucker, basilikum Zweig, Thymian und Petersilie, Beinscheiben in den Topf legen, auffüllen mit Geflügelbrühe, einmal aufkochen, dann zugedeckt Simmern lassen bis es gar ist +- 90 Minuten meiner Erfahrungen nach. 
Leicht mit Stärkelösung abbinden und mit zwei Gabeln die Beinscheiben zerpflücken (wie bei pulled pork) Knochen entfernen, aber Mark in der Sauce lassen, abschmecken mit salz, Pfeffer, Zucker, im letzten Moment feinste streifen (chiffonade) von basilikum, Petersilie, zwiebellauch unterziehen. 

Mit Nudeln, ordentlich gutem peccorino und gutem Olivenöl servieren.


----------



## hanzz (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Oh man
> 
> Bolo Classico
> 
> ...



Und den Wein nicht nur in den Topf kippen


----------



## nordbeck (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja das sowieso. Wer in Italien bleiben will Villa Pilo borghoforte Oder für weinpatrioten wie mich was aus Deutschland. Gefälligkeitslösung spätburgunder malterdinger oder wildestein von Bernhard Huber. Lösung für freunde kräftiger cuvees im Bordeaux Stil cuvee x von Knipser [emoji41]


----------



## Gohann (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Den Picorino werde ich mir sparen, weil ich keinen Käse esse! Lacht mich nicht aus, tue ich vom Klenkindalter her schon nicht! Trotzdem werde ich das mal testen. Für meine Begriffe wird hier bei und in der Gegend viel zu wenig mit Rindfleisch gekocht. In den Auslagen, egal ob Supermarkt oder Metzger findet man für meine Begriffe zu wenig Auswahl. Die Beinscheiben werden hier eher als Suppenfleisch genutzt! Schmeckt wohl auch gut!

Für mich gibt es heute Schnelle Küche in Form von Senfkottletts. Ich wohne ca. 30km von Monschau weg, wo der leckere Hausgemachte Senf herkommt. Mit dem werden die Nackenkoteletts vor dem Würzen bestrichen und vor dem Braten eine Stunde mariniert. Gibt nem simplen Kotelett ne super Note! Dazu banale Pommes. Reicht für heute. Habe aber für morgen ne Fleischrippe gerubbt, die auf dem Grill landen wird!

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

N´Guudn.

@ Herrn nordbeck - leider geil :m

Danke für Tips und Inspiration #6

Ich für meinen Teil würde gerne die Zusatzkategorie

*SNACKS* einführen :

Tomaten-Bauernbrot mit Chalotte

und Gesottenes Bratei auf Serrano 

R.S.

P.S: Allen Mini und Maxiköchen noch viel Spass beim Schnabulieren :vik:


----------



## nordbeck (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Gohann schrieb:


> Den Picorino werde ich mir sparen, weil ich keinen Käse esse! Lacht mich nicht aus, tue ich vom Klenkindalter her schon nicht! Trotzdem werde ich das mal testen. Für meine Begriffe wird hier bei und in der Gegend viel zu wenig mit Rindfleisch gekocht. In den Auslagen, egal ob Supermarkt oder Metzger findet man für meine Begriffe zu wenig Auswahl. Die Beinscheiben werden hier eher als Suppenfleisch genutzt! Schmeckt wohl auch gut!
> 
> Für mich gibt es heute Schnelle Küche in Form von Senfkottletts. Ich wohne ca. 30km von Monschau weg, wo der leckere Hausgemachte Senf herkommt. Mit dem werden die Nackenkoteletts vor dem Würzen bestrichen und vor dem Braten eine Stunde mariniert. Gibt nem simplen Kotelett ne super Note! Dazu banale Pommes. Reicht für heute. Habe aber für morgen ne Fleischrippe gerubbt, die auf dem Grill landen wird!
> 
> Gruß Gohann|wavey:




Monschauer Senf ist auch wirklich gut. Passend dazu gibts im der Gegend auch noch nen hervorragenden Metzger der so heißt 

Wenn wenig Rind angeboten wird liegt das wohl an der Nachfrage oder am falschen Geschäft! 

Beinscheiben Kosten halt nichts müssen aber geschmort oder gekocht werden bzw nieder Temperatur. Sonst wird das nichts. 


Rs, sieht gut aus, würd ich essen. 

Muss mal gucken was ich mir gleich zusammenschuster, hab Curry dabei oder aber was mit eiern oder aber was fleischiges. Schwierig schwierig.


----------



## nordbeck (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab noch pikantes Rind in der Kühlbox gefunden. Das gibts jetzt. 






Danach was schottisches zur Verdauungsanregung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Frühsommeressen - einfachst, genial..

Paprika-Zwiebelsalat mit Rindfleisch (Rest der gekochten Schulter), Bratkratoffelpommes..



Rhabarberkompott (Rotweinkaramell abgedickt, dann Rhabarber rein)


----------



## nordbeck (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Classico und lecker  gib mal rüber. Hab auch was im Tausch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kannsch mich net locken - ist mir 1.: zu "weiblich"..

Und 2.: 
mach ich mir heute den auf:



Männerwhiskey 
;-)))


----------



## nordbeck (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja der kann auch einiges. Ich liebe den Tang und Algen Geschmack bei laphroaig. 
Allerdings kann ich den nicht den ganzen Abend durchtrinken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Training hilft ;-))


----------



## nordbeck (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das letzte mal als ich das versucht hab war ich bei meinem alten Chef zum essen und hab die ganze Heimfahrt gekotzt. Da ging es mir so dreckig, dass meine Freundin mich bettfertig machen müsste. 

Also nein, lieber nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das lag aber eher an Freundin oder Essen. 
Alkohol - vor allem guter - ist an nix schuld..
;-)))


----------



## ollidaiwa (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich wolte mich ja zurück ziehen.
Aber wenn es um echte Männergetränke geht, kann ich mich einfach nicht raushalten.
Und gekocht habe ich sie auch:

Brombeersirup

Johannisbeersirup

Fliederblütensirup

Erdbeersirup


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ja der kann auch einiges. Ich liebe den Tang und Algen Geschmack bei laphroaig.
> Allerdings kann ich den nicht den ganzen Abend durchtrinken.



Tang-und Algengeschmack, soso, daß muß ein Gourmeteuphemismus sein-nennen wir das Kind beim Namen, daß Zeug schmeckt wie destillierte Mullbinde-quasi die Karbolmaus unter den schottischen Gespielinnen-ich würde trotzdem den ganzen Abend durchtrinken.:q

Cheers!


----------



## nordbeck (7. Juni 2014)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das lag aber eher an Freundin oder Essen.
> Alkohol - vor allem guter - ist an nix schuld..
> ;-)))




Die nach laphroaig riechenden Flecke und Stückchen auf meiner Kleidung sprachen eine andere Sprache. 

Sten, ja finde der hat beides. In der Nase auf jeden Fall Äther und Medizin, im Mund aber durchaus Meeresluft und Tang, vor allem wenn man nach dem Schlucken noch die Luft etwas kaut die nachzieht. Abgang dann wärme und medizinaler Geschmack. 

Als ich nach Quiberon gefahren bin hat das zum Teil sehr an laphroaig erinnert.

Daiwaolli, ja sehr lecker. Lockst du damit Kinder in deinen Keller?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> ich wolte mich ja zurück ziehen.
> Aber wenn es um echte Männergetränke geht, kann ich mich einfach nicht raushalten.
> Und gekocht habe ich sie auch:
> 
> ...



Du willsch echt provozieren, oder?
:q:q


----------



## nordbeck (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Naja besser als wenn hier einer wieder mit Jack Daniela Cola ankommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auch wieder wahr...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Die nach laphroaig riechenden Flecke und Stückchen auf meiner Kleidung sprachen eine andere Sprache.
> 
> Vielleicht fängst du erst mal mit Erdbeersirup an, frag mal den Bipolaren hier, aber Obacht, der hat 'nen Käfig im Keller!:q
> 
> ...




Cheerio


----------



## nordbeck (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Bretonen können vor allem Milchprodukte find ich.  Diese apfelderivate habe ich dort zwar zu genüge getrunken und auch genossen, aber die Butter und der käse sind in bleibenderer Erinnerung geblieben. 

Franzosen Whisky hab ich noch keinen getrunken bisher. Was macht der? Nach ein paar kriegswochen aufgeben?[emoji41]


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...fehlt noch, das hier einer Rezepte zum Schwarzbrennen postet :m

Mal wieder zum eigentlichen Kern :

Duftendes Curry-Schnitzel mit Bratpaprika und Lauchzwiebel an Knoblauch 

R.S.

P.S: @ollidaiwa - wage es nicht, den thread zu verlassen !!!


----------



## nordbeck (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Warum immer dieses an? Wenn nur an Salat oder an Sauce xy. Aber das ist so hässlich und coole Köche machen das nicht 

Ansonsten würd ich es essen.  

Daiwasoli hört dich nicht, der probiert im Keller seine neusten Errungenschaften aus.


----------



## ollidaiwa (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich weiß nicht: Witze mit Kindern im Keller sind geistig etwas arm.


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ach du hast nur Angst, dass dir jemand auf die Schliche kommt.


----------



## mathei (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> ich wolte mich ja zurück ziehen.
> Aber wenn es um echte Männergetränke geht, kann ich mich einfach nicht raushalten.
> Und gekocht habe ich sie auch:
> 
> ...


äh bäh. aber mit prima- sprit ( gibt es den eigentlich noch ), wird es lecker


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was ist prima Sprit?


----------



## Scholle 0 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist so ähnlich wie Polnischer Spirytus.
Bei purer Verwendung mit dem schlimmsten rechnen ( 95%)
Prost.


----------



## mathei (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Scholle 0 schrieb:


> Ist so ähnlich wie Polnischer Spirytus.
> Bei purer Verwendung mit dem schlimmsten rechnen ( 95%)
> Prost.


aber zur likör herstellung top


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin,

@Ollidaiwa - lass´ Dich nicht verschaukeln - cool bleiben und weiter schönes Essen posten ; die sind doch nur neidisch 

So,

Sesamhähnchen *an* Tomatensalat *an* Teller *an* mich :m

R.S.

P.S: bin kein cooler Koch, sondern Grundschüler


----------



## Scholle 0 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



mathei schrieb:


> aber zur likör herstellung top



Am besten ein schöner Kräuter


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> @Ollidaiwa - lass´ Dich nicht verschaukeln - cool bleiben und weiter schönes Essen posten ; die sind doch nur
> 
> P.S: bin kein cooler Koch, sondern Grundschüler




Hör mal lieber auf zu flirten, oder hat der Fruchtsirup dich feucht werden lassen? 

An Salat geht übrigens sogar. Ist halt nur hässlich. Nur bei den anderen Beilagen nimmt man "mit" oder "begleitet von".  

Am Ende kann man dann ein an verwenden um Wiederholungen zu vermeiden.

Ist aber Ultra Ultra Classico und ist eigentlich so prollig wie Autotuning. 

Je schlechter die Köche, desto länger die Namen der Gerichte.


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Hör mal lieber auf zu flirten, oder hat der Fruchtsirup dich feucht werden lassen?
> 
> *Benimm´ Dich, wenn Du mich anschreibst. *
> 
> ...




Und?


R.S.

P.S: Hoffe, es kommen wieder ein paar Gerichte rein ; schöne leichte, für den Sommer #6


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wie Und?  Es ist hässlich  wenn man das liest hat man schon keine Lust mehr darauf es zu essen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wichtig ist aufm Teller (in Abwandlung eines alten Fussballerspruches...)..


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja der ist auch etabliert der Spruch. Aber gibs zu, wenn der Name kacke ist muss sich das Gericht doppelt anstrengen um zu gefallen.  Wenn es dann noch suboptimal aussieht, ist hopfen und malz verloren.


----------



## wolfgang f. (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jetzt zickt doch nicht so rum, Jungs -> einigen wir uns doch darauf, dass gutes Essen einfach nur geil ist und Kochkunst und Hausmannsküche sich ergänzen- nicht ausschliessen sollten!
Schxxssegal wie man´s tituliert! Ich bin näher bei 60 als bei 50 und glaubt mir: Essen ist der Sex des Alters!(ob gut oder schlecht)
Deswegen von mir: Rechts Frühstück, links Mittagessen mal so richtig in den Topf gespickt... Ich nenn´s Cross-over Gulasch (will heissen: Ungarisch mit Karotten und Trockentomaten und und und...)
Ach und sorry wegen der bescheidenen Bildquali... Handy halt...
und noch was : das wird auch noch schön angerichtet -> bei mir isst das Auge selbstverständlich mit! Schön ist das Gegenteil von nuttig!!!


----------



## daci7 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Puhhh ... mir is der Name immer sowas von schnuppe - und die Deko ...
Wenn mir ein Gericht aussieht wie ein Blumenstrauß oder ein modernes Kustwerk muss es sich geschmacklich doppelt anstrengen. 
Ist genauso wie bei Frauen - je aufgedonnerter desto leichter zu haben und desto skeptischer bin ich 

Was nicht degegen spricht etwas ansprechend anzurichten.

Nachtrag: Ein dekoratives Pils *neben* dem Teller macht sich zum Beispiel meistens gut.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Die Bretonen können vor allem Milchprodukte find ich.  Diese apfelderivate habe ich dort zwar zu genüge getrunken und auch genossen, aber die Butter und der käse sind in bleibenderer Erinnerung geblieben.
> 
> Man bekommt dort wirklich gute Rohmilchbutter....
> 
> Franzosen Whisky hab ich noch keinen getrunken bisher. Was macht der? Nach ein paar kriegswochen aufgeben?[emoji41]



:q:q

Beim Trinken sollte zumindest kein Schuß fallen...



daci7 schrieb:


> Was nicht degegen spricht etwas ansprechend anzurichten.
> 
> Wie gefällt dir das Täubchen, welches ich letzte Woche vorgesetzt bekam, erinnert mich an iwas....
> 
> Nachtrag: Ein dekoratives Pils *neben* dem Teller macht sich zum Beispiel meistens gut.



'n Kaffee, 'n Saft und 'n Magermilchjoghurt tun es aber auch, siehe oben...


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin,

Taube ... hmmm 

In Köln fliegen die gemeinen Straßentauben zu Tausenden;

ich weiß, dass es Wildtauben sind, die geschossen werden und gegessen...hätte dennoch ein kleines mentales Problem damit.

Wie schmeckt denn Taube - nach "Fasan" oder Huhn? |kopfkrat

Jetzt sach´ nicht nach Taube :m

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



			
				wolfgang f.;4144917[B schrieb:
			
		

> ]einigen wir uns doch darauf, dass gutes Essen einfach nur geil ist und Kochkunst und Hausmannsküche sich ergänzen- nicht ausschliessen sollten![/B]...
> 
> *So isses* :m
> 
> ...



*

So isses * 

R.S.

Mal sehen, hatte gestern noch Schweinenacken schön mariniert mit Thaisoße,Olivenöl, Knobi, Pepperoni, Olivenkraut,
Thymian , Pfeffer und,und,und...

Vllt. grille ich das heute oder morgen :m


----------



## wolfgang f. (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> 'n Kaffee, 'n Saft und 'n Magermilchjoghurt tun es aber auch, siehe oben...


:vik:#6 So sieht´s aus !
Danke für Deinen Beitrag!und das bei Deinem Nickname|supergri
Ich lebe seit 27Jahren völlig abstinent (einschließlich Küche) und mir fehlt deswegen trotzdem nichts!


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juni 2014)

daci7 schrieb:


> Ist genauso wie bei Frauen - je aufgedonnerter desto leichter zu haben und desto skeptischer bin ich
> 
> 
> .




Ja das ist doch genau der Punkt. Son Möchtegern poetischer Titel für pommes Schranke ist aufdonnern ohne Fundament. 
Da lässt sich der Pöbel blenden und denkt oh das hört sich aber toll an und isst irgendwelchen Müll. Ich bezieh mich hier auf Berufsköche nicht auf Hausfrauen die sich das von den Blendern abgucken. 

Wolfgang, sieht sehr lecker aus besonders das frühstück 


Sten, die Taube sieht aus wie Arsch. Das ist nichtmal abwertend gemeint sondern auf die Position bezogen  

Wär mir aber zu hell und wieso liegt die Brust nach unten? 


Rs, nein das sind keine Wildtauben und die werden auch nicht geschossen ( die guten zumindest)
Das sind Zuchttiere die erstickt oder erwürgt werden ohne zu schlachten. Blut bleibt in der Taube und bringt Geschmack. (Darum bin ich mir immer noch nicht sicher ob kehlen wirklich die Qualität beim Fisch steigert)

Geschmack hat was von Wild und Geflügel. Bisschen wie Ente aber feiner und zugleich kräftiger. Außerdem ne gewisse Lebernote.


----------



## wolfgang f. (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Wolfgang, sieht sehr lecker aus besonders das frühstück



Deinem :q nach vermute ich mal, dass...
-> es war TROTZDEM lecker  !
Vorallem der Gorgonzola dolce passte ausgezeichnet zu dem crossen Speck und den scrambled eggs#6


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wie schmeckt denn Taube - nach "Fasan" oder Huhn? |kopfkrat
> 
> Jetzt sach´ nicht nach Taube :m
> 
> R.S.



Ich sach dir aber, nach Taube :m

Ist in der Tat so, Taube hat einen ziemlich eigenen, sehr delikaten Wildgeschmack, mit Huhn überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen. Dunkles Fleisch, wenn, dann eher wie Wachtel.

Cheers


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Deinem :q nach vermute ich mal, dass...
> -> es war TROTZDEM lecker  !
> Vorallem der Gorgonzola dolce passte ausgezeichnet zu dem crossen Speck und den scrambled eggs#6




War vollkommen ernstgemeint. Würd ich sofort essen


----------



## wolfgang f. (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> War vollkommen ernstgemeint. Würd ich sofort essen


  Na dann : Danke für das Lob aus begnadeter Feder!
Ich hatte es missverständlicherweise als Ironie aufgefasst...#t


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja bitte gerne. Wenn ich lobe meine ich es auch ernst.


----------



## ollidaiwa (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

auf Grund der vielen Zustimmungsschreiben aus der Bevölkerung und auch weil ich mein Anti - Agressions - Training bereits erfolgreich abgeschlossen habe, möchte ich hier völlig cool ein gar lustiges Anekdötchen zum Besten geben:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gt-XMcxKIbg



bei gemerkt: das Tourettesyndrom ist nicht heilbar, manche Betroffene können Ihre Ticks aber in einem gewissen Maße kontrollieren.
Ich hoffe, dass dies nicht missverstanden wird und sich niemand persönlich angesprochen fühlt!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kann es sein, daß du nich alle Tassen im Schrank hast?


----------



## hanzz (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Irgendwie hat der Thread spitzenmäßig, freundlich, interessant und lecker angefangen.
Die letzten Tage driftet das hier voll Kacke ab.
Steigt Euch die Hitze zu sehr in den Kopp, oder was ist los bei Euch ?

N bissken Ironie und Sarkasmus ist ja lustig, aber hier geht's doch ums Kochen und Essen.
Leben und leben lassen, kochen und kochen lassen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



hanzz schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat der Thread spitzenmäßig, freundlich, interessant und lecker angefangen.
> Die letzten Tage driftet das hier voll Kacke ab.
> Steigt Euch die Hitze zu sehr in den Kopp, oder was ist los bei Euch ?
> 
> ...



Ich dachte, die Ironie ergibt sich aus dem Beitrag davor schon-pass uff, ich mach noch die entsprechende Grinsekatze dahinter...

Isses bei dir eigentlich auch so heiß, ich sitz hier mit 'nem Mörderkater und verspeise grad das zweite eisgekühlte Konterbier....


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juni 2014)

Mir is kalt. Ich trink tee


----------



## hanzz (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich dachte, die Ironie ergibt sich aus dem Beitrag davor schon-pass uff, ich mach noch die entsprechende Grinsekatze dahinter...
> 
> Isses bei dir eigentlich auch so heiß, ich sitz hier mit 'nem Mörderkater und verspeise grad das zweite eisgekühlte Konterbier....



War am wenigsten auf deinen Beitrag bezogen, mehr auf das Miteinander der letzten Tage.

Was solls.
ich hau mir jetzt Quark mit Erdbeeren in Kopp.


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*






Kochen ist krieg. Jeder der mal in ner Küche gearbeitet hat weiß das


----------



## Gohann (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Kochen ist krieg. Jeder der mal in ner Küche gearbeitet hat weiß das



Da magst Du ja recht haben. Trotzdem finde ich den Umgang, der in den letzten Tagen hier herrscht etwas daneben. Für mich dient das Thema zu Info. Gebe auch gerne Infos aber dieses aufeinander rumhacken gefällt mir gar nicht. Lieber wieder zurück zum Kochen etc. 
Für mich ist das wirklich ein Hobby was Spass macht.
Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



hanzz schrieb:


> *Irgendwie hat der Thread spitzenmäßig, freundlich, interessant und lecker angefangen.*
> *Die letzten Tage driftet das hier voll Kacke ab.*
> Steigt Euch die Hitze zu sehr in den Kopp, oder was ist los bei Euch ?
> 
> ...





Du bringst es auf den Punkt.
Ein Spässchen in Ehren - die Grundstimmung sollte aber respektvoll sein.

In diesem Sinne .

R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ohne Foto (zu heiss, zu faul), ganz einfach, mit Händen essen, mega lecker...

Selbstgemachte, richtig dicke Pommes, Mayo (selbstgemacht), selber eingelegte Essigzwiebeln, selber gemachte Chili/Paprika/Dattelsalsa, 3 eiskalte Jever und als Dessert nen schwärzlich gebrannten Calvados.......

Happy days...........


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Pommes Pont neuf oder was? 

Ich will auch.  

Bei mir sind leider die Vorräte ausgegangen und ich musste grad leider lokal einkaufen. Das wird gleich noch relativ kacke


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

neeeeeeeeeeeee, nix neumodisch pommes neuf, kochen und ausbacken..
Klassische Pommes, englisch, in Rindertalg zweimal fritiert.
Garantiert "gesund" wie Sau ;-))))


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juni 2014)

Dachte Pont Neuf werden im Fett blanchiert und dann im Fett fritiert? Belgische Fritten sind jedenfalls Pont Neuf eigentlich.

Und in Talg frittieren ist bestimmt gesünder als das was die Ökomuttis machen "ja ich brat und back alles in Olivenöl wegen der gesunden Fettsäuren."


----------



## Kauli11 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Scholle 0 schrieb:


> Am besten ein schöner Kräuter



Vielleicht mal ein Rezept für einen schönen Kräuterlikör vorhanden?

Hab in Warnemünde mal einen Berliner kennengelernt.
Der hatte auf der Fensterbank in der prallen Sonne einen Kräuteransatz stehen.

Ich durfte mal dran riechen.|bigeyes

Hätte bald einen Salto rückwärts gemacht,denn der Ansatz war mit 95%igem aufgesetzt.

Leider haben wir uns aus den Augen verloren,
bevor er mir das Rezept aufschreiben konnte.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute mittag gabs bei mir Rumpsteak dry aged. Mit Kroketten und Kräuterbutter als Beilage. Hammer lecker leider hab ich das Bild vergessen zu machen. Heute abend habe ich mir dann überlegt was ich auf die schnelle für meinen Sohn und meine Frau machen kann. Rausgekommen ist dann grüner Spargel mit Blumenkohl und dazu Garnelen. Für den kleinen der gerne Blumenkohl und Spargel ißt habe ich dann noch ein paar Herzoginkartoffeln dazu gemacht. 

Morgen wird wieder gegrillt


----------



## wolfgang f. (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> der Ansatz war mit 95%igem aufgesetzt.
> Leider haben wir uns aus den Augen verloren,
> bevor er mir das Rezept aufschreiben konnte.



Heißt das: er hat Dich aus den Augen verloren, weil 95%er blind macht?|supergri

Wenn er fast reinen Alk. genommen hat, wollte er wohl eher ein Arznei-Mittel zur äußerlichen Anwendung machen- für Arznei-Auszüge ist das ok, vom innerlichen Gebrauch ist eher abzuraten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Allroundhunter:
Macht Hunger - muss mir auch mal wieder frische dicke Garnelen besorgen..

Danke dafür..


----------



## Kauli11 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Heißt das: er hat Dich aus den Augen verloren, weil 95%er blind macht?|supergri
> 
> Wenn er fast reinen Alk. genommen hat, wollte er wohl eher ein Arznei-Mittel zur äußerlichen Anwendung machen- für Arznei-Auszüge ist das ok, vom innerlichen Gebrauch ist eher abzuraten!



Wenn der Ansatz gereift ist,wird er auf 40% verdünnt.


----------



## kati48268 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Gohann schrieb:


> ...aber dieses aufeinander rumhacken gefällt mir gar nicht....


Was aber ganz neue Richtungen bezügl. Rezepten mit Gehacktem aufzeigen könnte...


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Heute mittag gabs bei mir Rumpsteak dry aged. Mit Kroketten und Kräuterbutter als Beilage. Hammer lecker leider hab ich das Bild vergessen zu machen. Heute abend habe ich mir dann überlegt was ich auf die schnelle für meinen Sohn und meine Frau machen kann. Rausgekommen ist dann grüner Spargel mit Blumenkohl und dazu Garnelen. Für den kleinen der gerne Blumenkohl und Spargel ißt habe ich dann noch ein paar Herzoginkartoffeln dazu gemacht.
> 
> Morgen wird wieder gegrillt






Großartig würd ich essen jetzt.


----------



## nordbeck (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich bestell mir mal ein matsusaka Rind. Bei dem Schnäppchenpreis kann man nur zuschlagen. 

http://www.falstaff.at/gourmetartikel/beef-extrem-matsusaka-kobe-wagyu-co-8123.html


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



> Mir is kalt. Ich trink tee


Ahhhhhhh, mein Lieblings-Schwarztee  

Bei der Hitze hau ich mir allerdings bevorzugt selbstgemachten Yasmin-(Grün)-Eistee rein (Gunpowder ist mir dafür zu "tabakig"). Mit einer Prise getrocknetem Roh-Zuckerrohrsaft und einem sorgsam abgestimmten Schüsslein Zitrone.

Schmeckt und brettert :q


----------



## nordbeck (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gunpowder sollte man auch nicht trinken. 

Eisten hört sich lecker an. Ich trink auch gerne Pfefferminz eistee mit limette. Lustigerweise löscht warmer Tee aber bei Hitze den Durst am besten( bei mir jedenfalls)


----------



## ollidaiwa (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Liebe Sportsfreunde,


 Wir sollten doch auch anders Denkende und gar Fehlgeleitete ein wenig versuchen zu verstehen und Ihnen entgegen kommen.
 Auch sie werden sicherlich etwas Gutes haben.
 Manche können möglicher Weise ein Tellergericht mit mehr als 15, wahrscheinlich ungenießbaren und völlig unbekannten Zutaten, in weniger als 20 Minuten zubereiten.
 Aber ist das wirklich wichtig und erstrebenswert?
 Andere drängeln sich an die wenigen, noch fischreichen Hot Spots der heimischen Gewässer und schmeißen Ihre Köder direkt auf unsere vor gefütterten Angelplätze.
 Wiederum Andere sammeln viele, viele bunte mit Zahlen bedruckte Scheine und wer nachher am meisten zusammen gesammelt hat, hat gewonnen.
 Die Nächsten predigen gegen den Teufelskreis von Alkoholkonsum und verbreiten diese Predigten dann in einschlägigen, aber dort dringend notwendig gebrauchten Internetforen.
 Werden Menschen glücklicher wenn sie äußerst fragwürdige Getränke zu sich nehmen?
 Was möchte Bruder Hagelvoll uns sagen wenn er von Bipolaren spricht?
 Was meint Sportsfreund Nordbeck wenn er fragt, ob man von dem Sirup feucht geworden sei?
 Und wie bitte haut man sich Erdbeerquark in den Kopp, wie es hanzz erst kürzlich verlauten lies?
 Auch wenn Ihr die Sprache des Gegenübers nicht genau versteht, zeigt Verständnis!
 Das Fußballspiel Eures geliebten Vereins, der Chef oder eine verschmähte Liebe wird nicht besser durch den Konsum von Hochprozentigem und anderen berauschenden Substanzen.  


 Kehrt endlich ein wenig in Euch und hört meine Worte.
 Lasst ab!
 Nur mit Disziplin und eisernem Willen könntet Ihr erfolgreiche Nationalviertkreisligisten im  Spitzensport werden und einen Milchreis kochen der seines Gleichen sucht.
 Aber ist das Wichtig?

 Macht doch einfach mal etwas völlig Verrücktes.
 Wascht Euch, putzt Euch die Zähne, geht freundlich und respektvoll miteinander um, spielt eine Partie Fußballbilderklatschen, fahrt mit dem Rad, pflanzt oder schenkt einander Blumen, geht Stand Up Paddleboarden, zieht Euch ein knalligfarbendes T-Shirt an, legt Euch auf eine Wiese und hört das Rauschen der Bäume im Wind, verschickt ein schönes selbst fotografiertes Bild, bratet Euren Kollegen mal einen Hering mit, frittiert Eure belgischen Kartoffelstäbchen in Rindernierentalg, füttert ein vorbei fliegendes Täubelein, besucht eine Kunstgalerie, nehmt Euch ein wenig mehr Zeit für Andere und schenkt Ihnen Gehör oder schreibt nur ein paar aufmunternde Zeilen an Eure Mitmenschen.
 Von mir aus schickt sogar stündlich einen Bericht über Euer Anssitzangeln.  


 Ihr selber seit die Veränderung!


 Ich weiß: es wird ein langer, steiniger Weg aber Ihr könnt es schaffen!


 Und so wünsche ich Euch allen da draußen ein geruhsames und entspanntes Restpfingsten und um  wieder dem Thema gerecht zu werden, lasst Uns gemeinsam im Geiste, ein Stück, des extra von mir mit Liebe gebackenen, saftigen und wunderbar lockeren Bioapfel- Mandelkuchen der Versöhnung verspeisen.


----------



## nordbeck (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Liebe Sportsfreunde,
> 
> 
> Wir sollten doch auch anders Denkende und gar Fehlgeleitete ein wenig versuchen zu verstehen und Ihnen entgegen kommen.
> ...




Ich weiß nicht was du nimmst, aber setz es ab.


----------



## PhantomBiss (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich geh von Gras aus... viel Gras...


----------



## nordbeck (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Weiß nicht, am Anfang dachte ich an schlechte Satire, aber mittlerweile glaub ich er hat einfach einen am Sender.


----------



## PhantomBiss (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Satire war anfangs sogar noch zutreffend. Man kann ja auch n Bild von nem Kuchen posten ohne die gesamte Menschheit in frage zu stellen. Ich gib dir n Tipp Ollideiwa, du kannst die Gesellschaft nicht verändern, also ändere dich selbst.


----------



## wolfgang f. (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ach Olli,
wärst Du mein Bruder, würde ich mir Sorgen um Dich machen...
Irgendwie gehen Deine (hoffentlich satirisch gemeinten) Beiträge leider über blanke und einfach gestrickte Provokation nicht hinaus- da hilft auch kein Sich-in-geschraubte-Pseudo-Poesie-Verlieren...
Laß ab von Deinen Bekehrungsversuchen -> bei Barbaren wie uns ist Deine ganze Liebe vergebens!


----------



## PhantomBiss (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das hast du schön geschrieben Wolfgang. Ich wünschte ich hätte dein Fingerspitzengefühl was das angeht.


----------



## wolfgang f. (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ich trink auch gerne Pfefferminz eistee mit limette. Lustigerweise löscht warmer Tee aber bei Hitze den Durst am besten( bei mir jedenfalls)


Schon mal Grüntee mit ganz viel Nana-Minze ("Berbertee"), wie ihn die Magreb trinken, probiert? Pappsüß aber sau-legga und optimal gegen den Sommerdurst! Bei den Temperaturen mein Favorit noch vor so nem exzellenten Darjeeling wie dem abgebildeten!

@Phantom-> DANKE!


----------



## nordbeck (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Schon mal Grüntee mit ganz viel Nana-Minze ("Berbertee"), wie ihn die Magreb trinken, probiert? Pappsüß aber sau-legga und optimal gegen den Sommerdurst! Bei den Temperaturen mein Favorit noch vor so nem exzellenten Darjeeling wie dem abgebildeten!
> 
> @Phantom-> DANKE!



ich habs leider nicht so mit zucker im tee, aber generell nana minze als getränkebereitung und dazu grüntee hört sicht großartig an! schwarzen tee mit nana minze hab ich in bad godesberg schätzen gelernt. dort hab ich über drei jahre gewohnt und das ist so etwa als wenn man in marokko wohnt |kopfkrat:m

werde ich definitiv mal probieren :k


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Olli - ich verstehe, was Du meinst ; Andere eben nicht so.

Ein Stück vom virtuellen Apfelkuchen ist aber für mich reserviert :m



Gekocht wurde heute auch was Superschnelles :

*Marinierter Schweinenacken mit Pasta und Kochplatten-Brat-Aubergine*

R.S.


----------



## nordbeck (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> @Olli - ich verstehe, was Du meinst
> R.S.



klär uns auf


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mein Gott, hier ist ne Stimmung. Der Thread kann ja locker mit den Kommentarspalten von "Ernährungsartikeln" in den Medien mithalten.

Und um das ganze hier nicht zum eskalieren zu bringen poste ich auch lieber keine Fotos von dem, was ich gestern Nacht gegessen hatte 
(Hüttenkäse+Salz+Pfeffer+Lauchzwiebeln+Paprika; 3 gekochte Eier; 400ml Kakao + 5g Kreatin; Tomate und etwas fettarmen Schafskäse).

Dann haut euch mal weiter die Köppe ein. Bei mir geht gleich die Pfanne an.


----------



## nordbeck (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

pumper oder wieso das kreatin?
kreatin ist nicht hitzestabil, also effekt verloren wenns in die pfanne geht


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Normales Kreatin Monohydrat mit kaltem Kakao (Transportmatrix) nach dem Sport. Das andere Zeug kurz danach.


----------



## nordbeck (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

großartig und warum so wenig und wieso nach dem sport und nicht vorweg? dachte das soll während des sports wasser einlagern und vor übersäuerung schützen?


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gab es nach einem tollen Sommertag hausgemachte Bifteki mit überbackendem Blumenkohl. Als Schmiermittel lecker Zaziki #6

Wie sich die Krakauer da auf den Grill verirrt hat weiß ich auch nicht, aber weg ging sie trotzdem


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir "nur" Resteverwertung, in Butter gebratene Hefeklöße mit Salat..


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gegrillt, zwei reststücke vom dry aged gestern und paar Grillfackeln und für meine geliebte Frau bisschen organisches Tofu (Hähnchenbrust). Dazu das übliche, Nudelsalat,Gurkensalat und Karottensalat. In der Hitze neben dem Grill war schon hart.


----------



## nordbeck (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Torsk_SH schrieb:


> Heute gab es nach einem tollen Sommertag hausgemachte Bifteki mit überbackendem Blumenkohl. Als Schmiermittel lecker Zaziki #6
> 
> Wie sich die Krakauer da auf den Grill verirrt hat weiß ich auch nicht, aber weg ging sie trotzdem




Sieht lecker aus. Junge junge was ich alles auf dem grill veranstalten würde.


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



> werde ich definitiv mal probieren



Die Sorte heißt beim großen Tee-G "Marokkanische Minze". 

Ein echter Kracher, sehr empfehlenswert (heiß wie kalt).


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Torsk_SH schrieb:


> Heute gab es nach einem tollen Sommertag hausgemachte Bifteki mit überbackendem Blumenkohl. Als Schmiermittel lecker Zaziki #6
> 
> Wie sich die Krakauer da auf den Grill verirrt hat weiß ich auch nicht, aber weg ging sie trotzdem




Moin,

ist das ein "Profi" - Grill ?

Selbstgemacht ? - Sieht sehr interessant aus !

R.S.


----------



## nordbeck (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht für mich nach Weber mit gusseinsatz aus


----------



## nordbeck (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Die Sorte heißt beim großen Tee-G "Marokkanische Minze".
> 
> Ein echter Kracher, sehr empfehlenswert (heiß wie kalt).




Sehr gut. Werd da morgen mal einfallen und die ein wenig plündern. Wobei ich münzendes Kräuter normalerweise selbst trockne. Da kann selbst der gute G nicht mithalten


----------



## wolfgang f. (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der von Tee-Gsch...ist ausgezeichnet, läßt sich aber durch Zugabe von frischen Nana-Stängeln/-Blättern noch aufwerten!
Zucker nehm ich normalerweise auch nicht (noch nicht mal in den Espresso) aber beim griechischen / türkischen Kaffee und bei Berber-Tee mach ich wg der geschmacksverstärkenden Wirkung ne Ausnahme.
Mein anderer Favorit wenn´s so heiss wie derzeit ist: Etwas Holunderblüten-Sirup, einige Spritzer Limettensaft ein Viertel der Gesamtmenge Apfelsaft von der eigenen Streuobstwiese (nicht so süss) mit kaltem Prickelwasser auffüllen#6


----------



## nordbeck (10. Juni 2014)

Beim Espresso mach ich gelegentlich Zucker rein. Das richtet sich aber danach in welchem Rahmen ich ihn trinke. Wenn es zB zum Abschluss eines Essens ist und ich zuvor ein Dessert hatte, ist der Espresso mit etwas Zucker ausgeglichener im Mund. Allerdings trink ich ihn tagsüber und zwischendurch schwarz wie meinen Kaffee.

Apfelschorle von eigenem Obst hört sich lecker an. Holunder verwende ich privat kaum bis gar nicht. Durch die Arbeit ist mir das einfach zu viel, der Geschmack ist "über".


----------



## buddah (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Holunderblütensirup ist genial...Hab am WE knappe 10l gemacht! 

Ich könnt mich da reinlegen


----------



## wolfgang f. (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@nordbeck,
ich mach meinen Holunder-Sirup selbst, dieses Jahr auch etwa 10l und setz ihn mit dem eher herben Apfelsaft an(auch selbst verarbeitet von der Blüte bis zu 600l in 5l-Einheiten bag-in-box) - das nimmt ihm die Spitze , die wie ich finde gern mal etwas nach Katzen-Pisse riecht. Durch die Zugabe von Zitrone und die Limette im Schorle-Rezept gibt es ne ganz ganz feine Note, löscht den Brand und gibt ausgeschwitzte Mineralien etc zurück!


----------



## nordbeck (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das hab ich mir gedacht  ich verarbeite selbstverständlich auch nur selbstgemachten, aber trotzdem ist mir das zu viel für zuhause.


----------



## nordbeck (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Studenten Fütterung


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lecker ! #6

Bei mir gabe es heute selbstgemachtes Thai-Süppchen mit Chili, Fischsoße, Sardinen und Reisnudeln.

Foto gibt es nicht - lohnte nicht.

Gruß, R.S.


----------



## Pippa (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

..........


----------



## wolfgang f. (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zum Thema Hausmannskost...
Das ist jetzt mal eines von den Gerichten , die entgegengesetzt zu ihrer Optik schmecken: Bayrischer Press-Sack, sauer angemacht (@nordbeck: u.a. mit Gurkensud) mit Butterbrot und Apfel-Holunderblütenschorle...
Bei den Aussentemperaturen #6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Pfannkuchen mit in Butter gebratenen Zwiebeln und Rindfleisch und Chili im Teig, mit Salat.


----------



## DJ-Sancho (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*






Die WM kann jetz los gehen! Die absolut besten spare ribs die ich in meinem leben je gegessen hab!!! [emoji4]


----------



## nordbeck (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Zum Thema Hausmannskost...
> Das ist jetzt mal eines von den Gerichten , die entgegengesetzt zu ihrer Optik schmecken: Bayrischer Press-Sack, sauer angemacht (@nordbeck: u.a. mit Gurkensud) mit Butterbrot und Apfel-Holunderblütenschorle...
> Bei den Aussentemperaturen #6#6#6




Ich find es sieht großartig aus. Also Geschmack war nicht so?


----------



## wolfgang f. (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@nordbeck,
oh doch- ich hab mich total überFRESSEN!|uhoh:


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@sancho: Die sehen echt gut aus. Schön dünn und gut eingepinselt. Mit was Marinierst Du die denn? 
Ich nehme einfach passierte Tomaten, Knobi, Chili und reichlich Honig. Kurz aufkochen und die Rippchen über Nacht rein. Mega lecker.


----------



## W-Lahn (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zwar nicht selbst gekocht, war  aber trotzdem extrem lecker:

Vorspeise: Melanzane Salata

Hauptgericht: Oktapodi (gegrillt mit Salat und Zitronen-Knoblauch-Senf-Dressing )










Tintenfisch ist auf alle Fälle mein favourit seafood !!


----------



## nordbeck (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht lecker aus. Pulpo ess ich auch sehr gerne. Von Favorit aber weit entfernt. Da sind langousine und Co doch noch weiter vorne.


----------



## W-Lahn (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Sieht lecker aus. Pulpo ess ich auch sehr gerne. Von Favorit aber weit entfernt. Da sind langousine und Co doch noch weiter vorne.



Da sieht man das Geschmäcker verschieden sind. Klar präferier ich generell auch Meeresfrüchte aus dem Antlantik, aber da find ich zum Beispiel die nach klassischer Art zubereiteten Bigorneaus, Tourteaus, Bulots sowie Crevette Rose um einiges spannender als Langoustines. Die besten Langoustines hab ich jedenfalls mal in Rennes gegessen, nur gekocht mit selbstgemachter Mayonnaise und Baguette:l
Trotzdem geht nichts über einen fangfrischen Tintenfisch simpel gegrillt #6


----------



## W-Lahn (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

btw, wenn wir gerade bei Meeresfrüchten sind, Moules-frites muss ich auch mal wieder essen, gehört ebenfalls zu meinen Leibspeisen. Simpel und günstig, idiotensicher in der Zubereitung#6


----------



## nordbeck (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Da sieht man das Geschmäcker verschieden sind. Klar präferier ich generell auch Meeresfrüchte aus dem Antlantik, aber da find ich zum Beispiel die nach klassischer Art zubereiteten Bigorneaus, Tourteaus, Bulots sowie Crevette Rose um einiges spannender als Langoustines. Die besten Langoustines hab ich jedenfalls mal in Rennes gegessen, nur gekocht mit selbstgemachter Mayonnaise und Baguette:l
> Trotzdem geht nichts über einen fangfrischen Tintenfisch simpel gegrillt #6




Ok das ist erstaunlich. Ich ess Languste und langustino am liebsten roh gegrillt und dann lecker arosiert. 
Tourteau find ich eher unspannend und ziehe da Pulpo vor. Was ist mit Jakobsmuscheln? 
Ich find da die Qualität extrem entscheidend.  Tk. Und lakenware geht gar nicht find ich, aber frische frische ware ist grandios.


----------



## W-Lahn (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ok das ist erstaunlich. Ich ess Languste und langustino am liebsten roh gegrillt und dann lecker arosiert.
> 
> Ich finde das bei gegrillten Langusten das Grill-Aroma dominiert und den  feinen, charakteristischen Geschmack der Krebse überdeckt.  Bei den Krebstieren finde ich einen bretonischen  Taschenkrebs (Tourteau) tatsächlich geschmacklich am Einzigartigsten  und auch am  Besten!
> 
> ...



In D kenn ich nur ein Restaurant in FfM was  authentisch bretonisch kocht und dazu  über frische Ware verfügt, zwar  teuer aber jeden Cent wert.


----------



## nordbeck (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Naja ging ja um Sea Food best of. Da ist weniger direkter Vergleich als Geilheit aufs Produkt entscheidend 

Grill mal die Tiere in der Schale sprich roh halbiert nur auf der Schalenseite, das gibt nen schönen ausgewogenen Geschmack. Beim arosieren mit noisette arbeitest du dann den nussigen Eigengeschmack heraus. 
Jakobsmuscheln finde ich sehr angenehm in jeglicher Variante. Überbewertet auf keinen Fall. 
In Frankfurt gibts ein paar Adressen bei denen du bedenkenlos Meeresfrüchte Essen kannst, allerdings dann zu entsprechenden Preisen wie du schon sagtest.


----------



## W-Lahn (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> In Frankfurt gibts ein paar Adressen bei denen du bedenkenlos Meeresfrüchte Essen kannst, allerdings dann zu entsprechenden Preisen wie du schon sagtest.



Wenn du da konkrete Empfehlungen hast, bitte PN an mich #6


----------



## nordbeck (13. Juni 2014)

Immer noch auswärts 

Bentheimer, Ofen Kartoffeln, Joghurtsauce und Salat


----------



## Gohann (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das Kotelett sieht genial aus. Das könnte ich schon zum Frühstück essen. Werde heute mal ein Stück Kotelettbraten grillen. Habe ihn gestern gerubbt er zieht schön durch bis heute Abend. Mal sehen wie er wird.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## nordbeck (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke. Ich könnte das auch immer zu essen


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Saugeil- wie so oft #6

Der Tintenfisch macht mich neugierig - hatte ich doch vor Kurzem die Gelegenheit, 1kg. TK Ware davon zu kaufen.

Kleine Kraken schockgefrostet.

Meine Frage an die Kenner : kann ich diese kleinen Kraken gut und zart zubereiten?

Man sagt doch immer, die gehören zuvor gekocht in Essigwasser - stimmt das, um sie zart zu kriegen?

Außerdem : wie macht Ihr den "Kopf" - einfach genauso wie die Tentakeln?

Ich würde den zuvor weichgekochten Tintenfisch gerne grillen.

Also für gute tintenfisch-Tricks bzgl. zubereitung wäre ich sehr dankbar !

Schönes Sommergericht...

R.s.


----------



## nordbeck (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Saugeil- wie so oft #6
> 
> Der Tintenfisch macht mich neugierig - hatte ich doch vor Kurzem die Gelegenheit, 1kg. TK Ware davon zu kaufen.
> 
> ...




Tk. Ware geht nicht so gut. Geschmack fehlt und zäh auch meistens. Ich find die großen um 1100 g am besten. Die garen schön und sind intensiv ohne zu hart zu werden. 

Wir garen den Fisch in nem sud mit fenchel, Möhre, Sellerie, roher Zwiebel, glasiger zwiebel, Lauch, Lorbeerblatt, Petersilie, Pfefferkörner, Brühe, Essig und Weißwein. 

Essig wird nur für den Geschmack verwendet als Hausmittel werden noch korken mitgekocht. Ich weiß nicht ob das Einfluss hat, aber hab's so gelernt und riskier es dann doch nicht 

Kopf ist leider Abfall. Also Kopf ab, putzen, waschen und kochen.

Wichtig ist es den Pulpo in ausreichend kochenden Sud zu geben, einmal aufkochen und danach nur noch  schwach simmernd ziehen lassen. 

Nach dem kochen kann man ihn prima grillen oder zum aufwärmen arosieren. 


Dreisterner Japaner lässt den Pulpo übrigens für 45 Minuten massieren um ihn zarter zu machen. Nur so als denk Anstoß


----------



## W-Lahn (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Tk. Ware geht nicht so gut.



Da scheiden sich die Geister, ich kenne Griechen die sogar frisch gefangenen Tintenfisch mit Absicht einen halben Tag gefrieren, da er dadurch zarter werden soll. Traditionell wird er nach dem Fang geklopft und dann einen halben Tag in der Sonne getrocknet, manche legen ihn auch in Sodawasser ein oder Kochen ihn mit einem Korken....


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich danke Euch 

Werde versuchen, mir im Großhandel einen Kilobrocken zu besorgen.

Mission Oktopuss wird ggf. bald starten :m

R.S.


----------



## nordbeck (14. Juni 2014)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> Da scheiden sich die Geister, ich kenne Griechen die sogar frisch gefangenen Tintenfisch mit Absicht einen halben Tag gefrieren, da er dadurch zarter werden soll. Traditionell wird er nach dem Fang geklopft und dann einen halben Tag in der Sonne getrocknet, manche legen ihn auch in Sodawasser ein oder Kochen ihn mit einem Korken....




In allen Küchen in denen ich war ist das ein totales no go. Entsprechend orientier ich mich daran.
Gehört hab ich davon aber auch schon!


----------



## W-Lahn (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und wo bekommt man in Holland frischen Tintenfisch, ich mein der hat dann doch schon ein paar Tage aufm Buckel? Sogar auf den Fischmärkten am Mittelmeer bekommt man meist nur aufgetaute Ware, ausser man kauft dirket beim Fischer. Ich hab  schon selbst geangelten Octopus gegessen, also "sehr frischen" und natürlich auch TK-Ware, finde dass es da wenn nur einen marginalen Unterschied gibt. Bei Fisch und Fleisch ist TK-Ware definitiv schlechter als frische Produkte, das Fleisch der Kraken ist da aber eher unsensibel.


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Meine Lieblings-Grillzubereitung für Tintenfische:
Ganze Tuben in Olivenöl-Zitronen-Knofi-Marinade mind. 2Std.  innen und aussen eingelegt, mit gehackten Kräutern wie Rosmarin, Thymian und vor allem Petersilie nur innen würzen (so verbrennen sie nicht, wenn´s heiß wird...) und ab damit auf den Rost. Dazu ess ich ein leichtes Tzatziki mit etwas  gehackter Minze drin und Fladenbrot und/oder ein Salätchen wie dieses:


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Meine Lieblings-Grillzubereitung für Tintenfische:
> Ganze Tuben in Olivenöl-Zitronen-Knofi-Marinade mind. 2Std.  innen und aussen eingelegt, mit gehackten Kräutern wie Rosmarin, Thymian und vor allem Petersilie nur innen würzen (so verbrennen sie nicht, wenn´s heiß wird...) und ab damit auf den Rost. Dazu ess ich ein leichtes Tzatziki mit etwas  gehackter Minze drin und Fladenbrot und/oder ein Salätchen wie dieses:




Moin, hört sich sehr gut an :l - mit Tintenfischen sind dann wohl Sepien gemeint...

R.S.


----------



## Steff-Peff (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Spareribs mit Knoblauchbaguette #6

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Moin
Morgen zum Brunch bau ich den Big Mac nach.
Heute schonmal die Sosse kann schön durchziehen#6
Majo 4xEsslöffel
Gurkenrelisch 4xEL
Senf 1xEL
Essig1 xTL
Pfeffer 1xTL
Salz 1xTL
Paprika 1xTL
Knobipulver 1xTL
Priese Zucker   
Das ist die Big Mac Sosse


Morgen geht es weiter |wavey:
mfg nobbi


----------



## nordbeck (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Und wo bekommt man in Holland frischen Tintenfisch, ich mein der hat dann doch schon ein paar Tage aufm Buckel? Sogar auf den Fischmärkten am Mittelmeer bekommt man meist nur aufgetaute Ware, ausser man kauft dirket beim Fischer. Ich hab  schon selbst geangelten Octopus gegessen, also "sehr frischen" und natürlich auch TK-Ware, finde dass es da wenn nur einen marginalen Unterschied gibt. Bei Fisch und Fleisch ist TK-Ware definitiv schlechter als frische Produkte, das Fleisch der Kraken ist da aber eher unsensibel.




Dafür hat man halt seine Lieferanten. Es gibt einige Spezialisten für die drei und zwei Sterne Häuser und die handeln nur top ware und besondere Fische. Das wird dann schon aufgekauft bevor es auf den Fischmarkt am Mittelmeer kommt. Darum sieht man da auch nie Steinbutts von 8kg plus etc. 

Unempfindlich weiß ich auch nicht unbedingt, einer meiner Chefs hat den nicht mal Vakuumiert weil er meinte das gibt zu krasse Verluste. Aber das ist wie bei vielen Sachen Glaubensfrage.


----------



## nordbeck (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Meine Lieblings-Grillzubereitung für Tintenfische:
> Ganze Tuben in Olivenöl-Zitronen-Knofi-Marinade mind. 2Std.  innen und aussen eingelegt, mit gehackten Kräutern wie Rosmarin, Thymian und vor allem Petersilie nur innen würzen (so verbrennen sie nicht, wenn´s heiß wird...) und ab damit auf den Rost. Dazu ess ich ein leichtes Tzatziki mit etwas  gehackter Minze drin und Fladenbrot und/oder ein Salätchen wie dieses:




Hört sich ebenfalls sehr lecker an. Als Tipp würd ich dir noch raten die Sepia längs mit nem sehr scharfen Messer eng einzuritzen ähnlich wie bei nem krustenbraten.
Das steigert die Zartheit doch um einiges, nur vorsichtig  arbeiten und nicht durchschneiden.


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Hört sich ebenfalls sehr lecker an. Als Tipp würd ich dir noch raten die Sepia längs mit nem sehr scharfen Messer eng einzuritzen ähnlich wie bei nem krustenbraten.
> Das steigert die Zartheit doch um einiges, nur vorsichtig  arbeiten und nicht durchschneiden.



Das ist mir vor längerer Zeit beim erstenmal einritzen wie den meisten(?)Anfängern passiert... 
Sieht aber -wenns richtig gemacht ist, z.B. in Rauten-Optik- obendrein appetitlich aus.#6

@Spezie,
guter Hinweis! ja klar- die haben im Vergleich zu den Kalmaren die  grösseren Körper.


----------



## nordbeck (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Herzensangelegenheit


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich habe noch einen Tipp für das Einschneiden, egal ob Fisch oder Fleisch.
Nehmt ein sog. Cuttermesser dafür wie es jeder Handwerker benutzt. Die Klingen sind sehr scharf und lassen sich, was das Herausragen der Spitze angeht, sehr gut einstellen. Damit kommt man nie zu tief ins Fleisch, weil der Griff so eine Art Anschlag darstellt. Das sieht dann sowas von schön gleichmäßig aus - eben was fürs Auge. Beim Krustenbraten verhindert man damit das Einschneiden bis ins rote Fleisch. Dieses Messer sollte natürlich nur in der Küche bleiben.
Schwefi


----------



## nordbeck (19. Juni 2014)

Rate ich von ab. Cutter haben in der Küche nichts verloren. Beschissene klingen und unhygienisch ohne gleichen.  
Womit die Teile legiert sind weiß auch nur der Chinese vor Ort. Gesund ist es sicherlich nicht. Zum Verständnis einfach mal dran riechen. Sowas sollte nicht mit Lebensmitteln in Berührung kommen. 
Wenn man schon perfektionieren will, dann bitte mit Skalpell oder ner Rasierklinge. Aber bitte nicht mit nem ranzigen Teppichmesser.


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Rate ich von ab. Cutter haben in der Küche nichts verloren. Beschissene klingen und unhygienisch ohne gleichen.
> Womit die Teile legiert sind weiß auch nur der Chinese vor Ort. Gesund ist es sicherlich nicht. Zum Verständnis einfach mal dran riechen. Sowas sollte nicht mit Lebensmitteln in Berührung kommen.
> Wenn man schon perfektionieren will, dann bitte mit Skalpell oder ner Rasierklinge. Aber bitte nicht mit nem ranzigen Teppichmesser.




*

Oller Meckerfritze* :m|supergri|supergri|supergri

R.S.


----------



## nordbeck (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja gut dann friss doch was du willst. An Legierung. 

Ich zieh mich zurück.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Herzensangelegenheit




Haste dir die Mandeln entfernen lassen?

Teppichmesser geht gar nicht, mal abgesehen von iwelchen Legierungen, haste doch da nach kurzer Zeit auch ständig iwelchen Gammel im Getriebe...


----------



## nordbeck (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja aber die hab ich nicht gegessen. Für das Bild hab ich ein paar tauben ausgeweidet  gibts morgen, die Innereien schon gestern zum fusball.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ja aber die hab ich nicht gegessen. Für das Bild hab ich ein paar tauben ausgeweidet  gibts morgen, die Innereien schon gestern zum fusball.



Bricht mir das Herz

Ernsthaft, bekommt bei uns der Hund, zumindest bei der Taube, schmeckt denn die Pumpe-und wo is(s)t der Rest?


----------



## nordbeck (19. Juni 2014)

Rest liegt im Kühlschrank und reift 
Innereien kann man bei der Taube gut essen wenn sie frisch sind. Herz und Leber schmecken mir am besten. 
Wenn die aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht mehr frisch sind Werf ich die mit in die Sauce, gibt nen geilen Geschmack. 
Als Hundefutter wär es mir zu schade. 
Die packen bei mieral meistens zwei oder drei Organe und den Hals mit rein. Gibt ja schön Gewicht


----------



## nordbeck (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

oh man, grad den trailer zu ner doku gesehen.

http://vimeo.com/96833950

angenehm angeschissen zu werden und das wird im kino und tv gezeigt ^^


----------



## Gohann (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also ich als Junge vom Dorf bin mit sowas groß geworden. Ich esse heute  noch gerne Innereien in Form von Leber. Mene Oma, die beide Weltkriege mit erleben musste und daher alles verwerten konnte machte ein geniales Gulasch aus Hühnerherzen und Hühnermägen. Es war eine ziemliche Arbeit die Mägen zu reinigen.

Mein Onkel züchtete Kaninchen zum Eigenverzehr. Am Schlachttag mussten dann schon mal zwischen 5 und 10 Stück dran glauben. Meine Aufgabe war dabei die nun frei gewordenen Ställe auszumisten. Abends gab es dann die frischen Herzen, Lebern und Nieren der abgehangenen Kaninchen mit viel Zwiebeln und nem guten Brot dazu.

Ich finde die Leber vom Kaninchen ist für mich die leckerste. Die Kaninchen wurden natürlich nur mit Gemüseabfällen, Brot etc. gefüttert. Dadurch konnte man die Innerein auch Bedenkenlos essen.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kartoffelschnitz und Spätzle, Gaisburger Marsch, Böckinger Feldgschrei..

Alles gültige Namen meines heutigen Abendessens.


----------



## W-Lahn (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ja aber die hab ich nicht gegessen. Für das Bild hab ich ein paar tauben ausgeweidet  gibts morgen, die Innereien schon gestern zum fusball.



Gegrillte Geflügel-Herzen sind in Brasilien sehr beliebt!


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin,

ist wohl Geschmackssache - mein Ding sind bspw. Hühnerherzen gar nicht.

Quasi "Blockade" im Kopf.

Zarte Hähnchenleber in Butter gebraten  mit Chalotten und Apfelmus - gerne !  :m

R.S.

P.S: meint Ihr, dass die Hähnchenleber sehr mit Mastrückständen belastet ist ?


----------



## W-Lahn (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kartoffelschnitz und Spätzle, Gaisburger Marsch, Böckinger Feldgschrei..
> 
> Alles gültige Namen meines heutigen Abendessens.



Ochse ist was Feines, vorallem die Backen :l !!
Und Spätzle (wenn selbstgemacht) sind eh ein ehrliches und saugeiles Essen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nur selbstgemacht.....


----------



## W-Lahn (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nur selbstgemacht.....



Bei meinen bisherigen Versuchen wurden aus den Spätzle eher Knöpfle...#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dazu muss man geborener Kulturmensch sein:
Schwabe 
;-)))))


----------



## W-Lahn (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das könnte eine Erklärung sein |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Das könnte eine Erklärung sein |kopfkrat


:q:q:q


----------



## nordbeck (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu muss man geborener Kulturmensch sein:
> Schwabe
> ;-)))))



ich kann das als nordkopp auch, mein lieber!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kartoffelschnitz und Spätzle, Gaisburger Marsch, Böckinger Feldgschrei..
> 
> Alles gültige Namen meines heutigen Abendessens.



jetzt noch fotos :l:l



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Gegrillte Geflügel-Herzen sind in Brasilien sehr beliebt!



hört sich auch lecker an. wenn ichs mal wieder richtig dekadent  will, dann mach ich mir ein sandwich aus gerötetem brioche, gegrillter  stopfleber, bretonischer butter und schwarzem trüffel. man bekommt nen  halben herzkasper durchs cholesterin, aber yolo!



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ist wohl Geschmackssache - mein Ding sind bspw. Hühnerherzen gar nicht.
> 
> ...



wenn du die leber von fiesen massentierhaltungshähnchen nimmst, ja  dann sind da medikamente und sonstiger kram drin. wenn du aber qualität  kaufst halte ich das für unbedenklich. generell isst man innereien ja  nun nicht so regelmäßig, dass man da in irgendwelche gefahrenbereiche  kommt.
denke rinder und schweineleber sind da "gefährlicher".

dass keiner was zu dem video sagt wundert mich. wie oft sieht man schon boardies in filmen die sich anmeckern lassen ^^


----------



## W-Lahn (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



			
				nordbeck;4153200
dass keiner was zu dem video sagt wundert mich. wie oft sieht man schon boardies in filmen die sich anmeckern lassen ^^[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Hab bei deiner schwammigen Formulierung nicht gerafft dass du ein Protagonist bist. Respekt, scheints ja echt in strengen Küchen-Regimenten gelernt zu haben !! #6
> Aber dein Blick bei der Ansage vom Chef ist schon krass, man könnte meinen du boxt ihm jeden Moment eine


----------



## nordbeck (19. Juni 2014)

Für die Kamera war alles noch harmlos. Normalerweise ging es da bis zu Tritten in den Arsch etc. Tag ein Tag aus. 
Den Typen töten wollte ich so oft. Denke das ist allen so  gegangen da, aber trotzdem haben alle ihn extrem respektiert und auch geliebt irgendwie. 
Ist ein bisschen wie ein Vater der seine Kinder schlägt.

Irgendwie ist das krass sich selbst in so einer Situation zu sehen. Hab gemischte Gefühle zu dem Film. Vor allem weil dann jeder mitbekommt was man über sich ergehen lässt.  Familie muss das nicht unbedingt sehen.


----------



## Kotzi (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Warst du der erste oder zweite anschiss?

Ich hab zum Glück nach meinem Abi aushilfsweise in einer sehr netten und entspannten Gastronomie gearbeitet, sowas wie in dem Video würde ich mir für nichts in der Welt antun. Kenne Beispiele wo ein Choleriker gerne mal Pfannen mit noch heißen Fett drinnen geworfen hat.
Dafür ist mein Leben zu kurz und zu schade.
Ich habe Respekt vor Leuten die in einem täglichen Hexenkessel arbeiten können, aber wie ich das bisher mitgekriegt habe rastet irgendwannmal einer komplett aus, oder klappt zusammen.

Wenn ich mal wieder in der alten Heimat bin  kannst du mich aber gerne mit der Cholesterinbombe füttern , hört sich extrem verboten an 

e / damit das auch was mit meinem Essen zu tun hat :
Ich fress momentan alle Reste die so da sind weil meine Freundin einen Diätanfall
bekommen hat.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> weil meine Freundin einen Diätanfall
> bekommen hat.....


Beileid.....


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Warst du der erste oder zweite anschiss?
> 
> Ich hab zum Glück nach meinem Abi aushilfsweise in einer sehr netten und entspannten Gastronomie gearbeitet, sowas wie in dem Video würde ich mir für nichts in der Welt antun. Kenne Beispiele wo ein Choleriker gerne mal Pfannen mit noch heißen Fett drinnen geworfen hat.
> Dafür ist mein Leben zu kurz und zu schade.
> ...




Zweiter anschiss. Pfannen die Fliegen gabs auch öfter bei uns. Das dumme ist man gewöhnt sich sowas an und übernimmt 

Ne Freundin mit Diät Anfall? Das wär mein absoluter Traum. Wirklich ausnahmslos alle Frauen mit denen ich länger was hatte, sind aufgegangen ohne Ende


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> *Pfannen die Fliegen gabs auch öfter bei uns.*
> 
> D



Scheint gar nicht so unüblich - Kumpel ist Koch und berichtete von ähnlichen Anfällen.

Auch so nette Ansagen wie "Nimm´ den Finger aus dem Ar..., hier wird geschafft" sind für einen Jungkoch sicher ganz toll motivierend.

Und über Begriffe wie "Überstunden" wurde nur gelacht...

Halte ich generell aber für den falschen Weg ; gibt wohl Gründe dafür, warum so mancher Gastronom mit 40 Invalide ist, bzw. sich was reinpfeift.

Müsste doch auch anders gehen - die Fernsehköche auf RTL 2 sehen doch auch immer so lieb und kultiviert aus :m

R.S.


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Scheint gar nicht so unüblich - Kumpel ist Koch und berichtete von ähnlichen Anfällen.
> 
> Auch so nette Ansagen wie "Nimm´ den Finger aus dem Ar..., hier wird geschafft" sind für einen Jungkoch sicher ganz toll motivierend.
> 
> ...




Generell ist es auch humaner in den Küchen als früher. Besonders Deutschland ist sehr darauf bedacht alles im Rahmen zu halten. 
Der Laden in Holland ist extrem. Da steht man aber auch mindestens 18 Stunden am Tag und die meisten sind auf Drogen wegen Stress und Müdigkeit. 
Andererseits hat der drei Sterne ist Weltklasse und respektiert, während die deutsche tv Garde zum Großteil doch eher belächelt wird. Ausnahme ist hier für mich der King aus Sylt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Warum die wohl im Fernsehen kochen müssen, kriegen die ihren Laden nicht mehr voll mit ihrer "Kochkunst"??????
;-))))

Ne, es hat sich heute schon einiges geändert gegenüber meiner Zeit.

Wobei mit Sicherheit die Küche auf der einen Seite immer noch einer der übelsten Lehrstellen ist - aber inzwischen werden zumindest teilweise ja körperliche Züchtigung oder Körperverletzung verfolgt und nicht mehr flächendeckend geduldet.

Und es schult fürs Leben, wenn mans durchhält.....

Ist aber wie beim Angeln:
Lasst das Kochen für euch als Hobby leben, deutlich stressfreier wie als Profi...

PS:
Moin Kollege, hat sich schön überschnitten ;-)))


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juni 2014)

Ja das genau ist es. Zum kochen reichts nicht. Darum sind das ja meist auch irgendwelche Popeleibsterner die niemand beeindruckt. Oder gar solche Fritten wie mälzer und henssler.  Die kann man (kulinarisch) echt nicht ernstnehmen  

Sergio ist auch ständig im belgischen tv. Aber der bleibt dabei authentisch. Bisschen wie Gordon ramsey.

Edit: ja das stimmt wohl  kollegialer Gruß ins Ländle.


----------



## Kotzi (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Naja das mit dem Diätanfall , mal schauen was es gibt^^ erstmal mächtig viel schlechte Laune.
Und das mit dem Aufgehen hab ich auch geschafft( bei ihr, selber halte ich nur mein Kampfgewicht^^), liegt einerseits an der Sicherheit langjährige Beziehung , andererseits an dem guten Kochen.
Und Steffen Henssler ist vorwiegend Entertainer und das auch mmn sehr gut.


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Henssler ist schon unterhaltsam, aber der nimmt sich auch als koch durchaus ernst. Und genau da liegt sein Fehler 

Ja lange Beziehung und gutes essen dann liegt das nahe. Meine Ex war nach sieben Jahren von dünne  zu fast pummelig gewachsen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Henssler ist schon unterhaltsam, aber der nimmt sich auch als koch durchaus ernst.



Wieso Koch, ich dachte, der ist nur Kaltfischaufschneider?

Von diesen ganzen Fernsehgestalten ist wohl der Schuhbeck einer der ganz Wenigen, von dem man vorrangig in Sachen gesunder Ernährung was lernen kann...


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wieso Koch, ich dachte, der ist nur Kaltfischaufschneider?
> 
> Von diesen ganzen Fernsehgestalten ist wohl der Schuhbeck einer der ganz Wenigen, von dem man vorrangig in Sachen gesunder Ernährung was lernen kann...




Von schuhbeck kann man vor allem lernen wie man sich selbst schlau vermarktet und reich wird. Kochen kann der sicherlich, aber das gelaber ist oft auch unfundierte kacke. Das essen in seinem Restaurant ist jenseits von gut und böse und die letzte Adresse in München die ich besuchen würde. Dann noch lieber ins hofbräuhaus obwohl ich da nie nen Fuß reinsetzen würde  

Henssler ist mein ich ausgebildeter koch und  danach fischtürke geworden. 
Glaub der Puff hat sogar nen Eintrag im gm.  Warum auch immer


----------



## Kotzi (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und spätestens nach seiner McDoof Werbung hat er seine komplette Reputation verloren, Werbehure und Dosengrinsbacke halt. e/ hat sich mit nordbeck überschnitten 
Und das beste Essen was ich bisher genossen habe war traditionelles Sushi, nicht die Geschmacksverbrechen die die Amis da verpfuschen.
Genossen morgens um halb 7 nach über einer Stunde anstehen auf dem Tokyoter Fischmarkt.


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das klingt großartig. Würde ich sofort machen. Ich muss dringend nach Tokio zum fressen. Am besten noch bevor Jiro stirbt :/


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Von schuhbeck kann man vor allem lernen wie man sich selbst schlau vermarktet und reich wird.
> 
> Huren sind die doch alle, der Schuhbeck ist halt nur der größte Hecht im Teich...
> 
> ...



Grundsätzlich bekommt der Konsument vom Schuhbeck jede Menge Informationen zu Nährwert und gesundheitsfördernder Wirkung von Gewürzen und Lebensmitteln, da vermittelt der Mann durchaus sehr viel wissenswertes, was man bei anderen Fernsehköchen vermisst und was professionelle Küche in der Öffentlichkeit heutzutage meiner Meinung nach mit ausmachen sollte.



Kotzi schrieb:


> Und spätestens nach seiner McDoof Werbung hat er seine komplette Reputation verloren, Werbehure und Dosengrinsbacke halt. e/ hat sich mit nordbeck überschnitten
> Und das beste Essen was ich bisher genossen habe war traditionelles Sushi, nicht die Geschmacksverbrechen die die Amis da verpfuschen.
> Genossen morgens um halb 7 nach über einer Stunde anstehen auf dem Tokyoter Fischmarkt.



Klingt verlockend, da muß ich auch nomal hin.
Gibt's da eine spezielle Adresse?

Eines der besten Essen, was ich bisher genossen habe, war traditionelles Sashimi vom Thun, morgens halb 10, ca. 20sm südwestlich von La Gomera, nach zwei Stunden anstehen hinter der Schlepprute


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



sten hagelvoll schrieb:


> eines der besten essen, was ich bisher genossen habe, war traditionelles sashimi vom thun, morgens halb 10, ca. 20sm südwestlich von la gomera, nach zwei stunden anstehen hinter der schlepprute


#6#6#6


----------



## Kotzi (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Adressen sind etwas was man in Tokyo nicht kennt. Üblich sind haarkleine Beschreibungen wie man von der nächsten U-Bahn Station zum Laden kommt.

Der Laden selber war recht bekannt und leider auch mit rel vielen Amerikanischen Touris, jedoch war das Essen sensationell.
Befindet sich bei den Marktständen auf dem Tokyoter Fischmarkt und Essen gibts so lange bis ausverkauft ( oft auch schon vor 12 der Fall).

Der Laden selber heißt Sushi Dai, hat nur ein paar sitzplätze und hat das Format eines Schuhkartons. Jedoch ist immer 1 Sushi Koch für maximal 3-4 Gäste verantwortlich und setzt dir die Nigiris Stückweise nacheinander vor.
Bestellen kann man genau 2 Sachen : Großes und Kleines Set ( 11 oder 9 Nigiris ( glaube ich) mit einmal Thunfischrolle und einer Misosuppe ( oft noch mit allerlei Fischgekröse drin, trotzdem sehr geil) sowie nacher Tamago.
Kosten tut der Spaß je nach Wechselkurs ca 30-40 Euro fürs große Set, und nach 15-20 Minuten ist man auch schon wieder glücklich draußen.

Hier n Link zum Laden:
http://www.tsukijigourmet.or.jp/22_sushidai/index.htm#02

http://www.tripadvisor.de/Restauran...shidai-Chuo_Tokyo_Tokyo_Prefecture_Kanto.html

http://tokyofood.blog128.fc2.com/blog-entry-49.html

Gibt sogar Videos auf Youtube drüber wo Leute ihr Essen gefilmt haben , gut um einen Eindruck zu bekommen , aber ich würde mir durch so einen Scheiß weder das Essen versauen noch meinen Koch beleidigen.

Es ist zu 100% nicht das beste Sushi in Tokyo, und bestimmt gibt es 100erte bessere Restaurants die nicht so überlaufen sind, aber es war ein das Feeling was es für mich ausgemacht hat.
Morgens um 5 die erste Bahn genommen, durchs Menschenleere Shibuya gelatscht, über eine Stunde angestanden und dann wirklich sehr gutes Sushi an meinem Geburtstag bekommen. Danach noch auf den Fischmarkt das Sammelsurium anschauen, Muscheln fürs Abendessen kaufen und einfach glücklich mit mir und der Welt sein, deswegen wird es mir wahrscheinlich immer als das beste Sushi in Erinnerung bleiben 

Achja und von dem Unagi-Laden den ich ca 3 Stunden und ca 5 km lang in irgendeinem Bankenviertel gesucht und zum Glück gefunden habe will ich gar nicht erst anfangen...

Und der Tag wo ich mir meinen Thunfisch fange wird auch noch kommen , jedoch geworfen und bitte ein bisschen gereift für Sashimi.


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sten, meine Eltern waren bei schuhbeck, ein Kumpel hat dort gelernt. Um es kurz zu machen, mein verdautes essen kann mehr als der Dreck für den er nen Haufen Geld verlangt. 
Würd ich auch keinem vorsetzen, aber jetzt kennst du die relationen. 
Als ich vor Jahren mal mit Ali. G ausm canard darüber geschnackt hab hat er auch nur davon abgeraten. Unter Kollegen ist das schon selten! 

Ansonsten hat kotzi recht. Reifen muss der Tuna wie gutes Rind 

Und guck dir mal die Jiro Dreams of Sushi Doku an. 

Danach ist klar, für Qualitätsfreaks wie uns gibt es in Tokio nur ein "muss" der Rest ist optional


----------



## Kotzi (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn man sich im Internet was umsieht werden aber einige Restaurants durchaus aber auch auf der Stufe von Jiro gehandelt, jedoch alles außerhalb meines Budgets gewesen.
Die Doku ist aber auch ausgereifter Food Porn, für mich schon eher süße Qual.
Schonmal Tampopo gekuckt ?


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Wenn man sich im Internet was umsieht werden aber einige Restaurants durchaus aber auch auf der Stufe von Jiro gehandelt, jedoch alles außerhalb meines Budgets gewesen.
> Die Doku ist aber auch ausgereifter Food Porn, für mich schon eher süße Qual.
> Schonmal Tampopo gekuckt ?




Foodporn auf jeden Fall. Aber ich bin ja auch ein foodpornodarsteller  musste den auch mehrfach gucken. Es fallen immer neue Sachen auf. Bei der Wortwahl nehm ich an du bist auch auf den Blogs unterwegs? Haste den Ausflug von Julien nach Tokio verfolgt? Sowas in kleineren Maßstab hab ich etwa vor.  

Ist das so? Ich hör immer nur Jiro hier Jiro da. Auch von den in der pn besagten Japanern. Denke mal die drei Sterne Häuser Kosten dort etwa alle das gleiche. Ist in Europa auch so in den jeweiligen Regionen. 
Mit Sicherheit wird es auch andere fantastische Sushiläden geben die alles was man so kennt in den Schatten stellt.  Drei Sterne werden ja nicht umsonst vergeben (außer in Frankreich [emoji517][emoji518])

Tampopo nein, nie gesehen! Hab davon gehört aber das it mir zu sehr Unterhaltung und zu wenig Information. Ist doch sowas wie glee, Highschool Musical etc oder?


----------



## Kotzi (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tampopo ist nur albern, verkalauert so ziemlich jedes Japanische Klischee.
Rest per Pn bevor das hier noch mehr zugespammt wird .


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Kotzi

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Info#6

Ja, ein Tokyo-Tripp will vorbereitet sein, wenn ich mir jetzt noch den Film vom Becks angucke, verlier ich die Lust auf meinen Wildschweingulasch hier, mir is eh grad nach Fisch...




nordbeck schrieb:


> Ansonsten hat kotzi recht. Reifen muss der Tuna wie gutes Rind



Euren drei Wochen alten Thun könnt ihr alleine fressen!:q

Glaub mal, Fisch muß nicht reifen, der kann zwar durchaus mal ein-zwei Tage entspannen, aber keine halbe Stunde alt schmeckt sensationell, hatten wir auch schon mal mit 'nem Ostseelachs:l


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja Lachs ist auch kein Thunfisch mein lieber. 
Die Reifen ihren Lachs auch nicht. Nur Thunfisch halt wie bei Rind auch 
Andere Fische klar auch so frisch möglich verzehren, aber was Thunfisch angeht vertrau ich den Japanern 

Wildschwein bei den Temperaturen? Könnt ich nicht  
Ich fress gleich asia Gemüse mit Hähnchen und gekochte leis.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ja Lachs ist auch kein Thunfisch mein lieber.
> Die Reifen ihren Lachs auch nicht. Nur Thunfisch halt wie bei Rind auch
> 
> Kann man sich natürlich fragen, inwieweit man da aus der Not eine Tugend gemacht hat-haut goût läßt grüßen.:q
> ...



Leichte Küche-leichte Weine-hier hat's 17° und ich brauchte Platz in der Truhe, und da das Schweinchen da schon paar Monde lagert, hab ich 'nen Kessel angesetzt.


----------



## Kotzi (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Sten 
wenn du Fragen zu Tokyo hast, schreib mich gerne an. Ich hab da Touristisch so ziemlich alles durch, 2 mal 3 Wochen wobei ich knapp 4 Wochen davon ziemlich direkt in Tokyo umhergetingelt bin.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> @ Sten
> wenn du Fragen zu Tokyo hast, schreib mich gerne an. Ich hab da Touristisch so ziemlich alles durch, 2 mal 3 Wochen wobei ich knapp 4 Wochen davon ziemlich direkt in Tokyo umhergetingelt bin.




#6

Ich merk mir das mal vor und wenn die Sache spruchreif wird, komme ich sehr gerne auf dein Angebot zurück!

Ceers


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Leichte Küche-leichte Weine-hier hat's 17° und ich brauchte Platz in der Truhe, und da das Schweinchen da schon paar Monde lagert, hab ich 'nen Kessel angesetzt.




Irgend nen Grund muss es haben, dass die den Tuna so frisch wie möglich und teuer kaufen und danach selbst einlagern und reifen, Meinste nicht? 
Hast du nen vakuumierer oder wie lagerst du dein Fleisch?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Irgend nen Grund muss es haben, dass die den Tuna so frisch wie möglich und teuer kaufen und danach selbst einlagern und reifen, Meinste nicht?
> Hast du nen vakuumierer oder wie lagerst du dein Fleisch?



Wie gesagt, ich hab sowohl schon vom Japaner als auch desöfteren direkt nach dem Fang gegessen-probier es mal aus...

Mein Jagdfreund hat in seiner Wildküche 'nen Vakuumierer, und da ich bei Wild ausschließlich eigenen "Anbau" verspeise, ist das auch immer vernünftig weggepackt.


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juni 2014)

Hört sich großartig an. 
Naja ich denke der durchschnittsjapaner ist kein würdiger Gegner für deinen frischen Tuna. Da musst du schon zu Jiro guck den Film einfach. Da siehste auch wie der morgens die Fische kontrolliert und dann entscheidet welcher verwendet wird. Je nach Härte und Reife.

Wild aus eigenem Anbau klingt großartig. Würd ich essen


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schwäbische Vorspeisen Variation mit Brottöpfle.

Bin grad bei de Schwobe zu Gast 
Grüsse


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Willkommen in der (Genuss)Kultur ;-)))


----------



## W-Lahn (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Stan und Nordbeck:
Euer Vergleich Thunfisch frisch oder gelagert hinkt etwas, immerhin gibt es acht verschiedene Thunfischarten.  Daher sollte erst geklärt werden ob dieser Japaner einen Neothunnus oder Thunnus verwendet, beziehungsweise ob diese mit der von Stan verspeisten Gattung übereinstimmt..|znaika:
Thunfisch ist jedenfalls nicht gleich Thunfisch...

Edit: ich habe beispielsweise einen selbstgeangelten Langflossenthun wenige Stunden später roh verzehrt und er war exzellent, auch ohne Reifung.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Hört sich großartig an.
> Naja ich denke der durchschnittsjapaner ist kein würdiger Gegner für deinen frischen Tuna. Da musst du schon zu Jiro guck den Film einfach.



Leck mich am Arsch,Tim, hab vorhin schon mal reingeschaut und guck grad weiter-ich bin kurz davor, hier fix zum REWE um die Ecke zu latschen und mir 'ne Pappe TK-Lachs zu holen, so tropft mir grad der Zahn.:q


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja so ging es mir auch  zuppel dir doch schnell ein paar Barsche oder Zander. Wird bestimmt super!


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mein Freund Nagaya macht übrigens auch nigiri mit wagyu. Kann auch einiges!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> @ Stan und Nordbeck:
> Euer Vergleich Thunfisch frisch oder gelagert hinkt etwas, immerhin gibt es acht verschiedene Thunfischarten.  Daher sollte erst geklärt werden ob dieser Japaner einen Neothunnus oder Thunnus verwendet, beziehungsweise ob diese mit der von Stan verspeisten Gattung übereinstimmt..|znaika:
> Thunfisch ist jedenfalls nicht gleich Thunfisch...
> 
> ...







nordbeck schrieb:


> Ja so ging es mir auch  zuppel dir doch schnell ein paar Barsche oder Zander. Wird bestimmt super!



Haste schon mal mit Barsch/Zander bzw generell Süßwasserfisch roh gearbeitet? Ich höre da immer wieder was von Parasiten und deshalb vorher bei min. -24° 'nen Tag durchfrieren?
Ich hab hier ab und an mal 'nen Saibling aus dem Forellenbach, da wollte ich schon länger mal Sashimi von schneiden..


----------



## Kotzi (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auch schon gegessen, war zuerst überrascht als ich im halbdunkeln den vermeintlichen Thun als Rind identifizierte aber wieso auch nicht, Tatar mag man ja auch.
Und klar ist auch frischer Thun bestimmt lecker, aber wenn man weiß was mit Reifung geht dann immer Reifung.
Hab auch mal logischerweise gehört je größer das Tier desto länger die Reifezeit.
Und ich bin kurz davor mir den Film endlich mal zu bestellen anstatt ihn mir illegal im Netz anzuschauen.

e/ was geht nach durchfrieren ist Cevice in Limettensaft und Chilli, was Meersalz und einen Hauch Koriander eingelegter Fisch.

Sushi oder Sashimi hab ich bisher nur aus selbstgefangener Mefo geschnitzt.


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juni 2014)

Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Haste schon mal mit Barsch/Zander bzw generell Süßwasserfisch roh gearbeitet? Ich höre da immer wieder was von Parasiten und deshalb vorher bei min. -24° 'nen Tag durchfrieren?
> Ich hab hier ab und an mal 'nen Saibling aus dem Forellenbach, da wollte ich schon länger mal Sashimi von schneiden..




Jiro verwendet blau und Gelbflosse soweit ich weiß. Von daher wäre der Vergleich auf jeden Fall angemessen. Also Sten auf in Osten? 

Hab schon einiges an Süßwasser Fisch roh verwendet. Vom Zander hab ich schon häufiger Vorspeisen gemacht mit rohem fisch. Tatar und carpaccio kennt ja jeder. Da gehts ohne Probleme. Sashimi sud den Backen vom Zander geht zB super.  Gesundheitlich Geht meiner Meinung nach ohne Probleme. Die Parasiten sind wenn Würmer die siehste wenn du die von unten anleuchtest sehr gut. Was das einfrieren betrifft. Das ist ein Ammenmärchen bei Mikroorganismen. Die meisten sind frostresistent. Zumindest bei den Minus zwanzig die man zuhause bieten kann.

Ceviche find ich auch super. Hab hier mal irgendwo ein Rezept dazu gepostet. Allerdings hat das dann nichts mehr mit roh zu tun.


----------



## W-Lahn (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich meine mal gehört zu haben das traditionell in Japan gereifter Thunfisch nur für sushi verwendet wird. Sashimi dagegen muss immer frisch sein und darf keinesfalls von gereiften/gelagerten Filets stammen!


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dazu kann ich nichts sagen, aber von der Logik her macht das für mich keinen Sinn. Wobei das natürlich nichts heißt [emoji51][emoji16]
On Topic


----------



## W-Lahn (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich nichts sagen, aber von der Logik her macht das für mich keinen Sinn. Wobei das natürlich nichts heißt [emoji51][emoji16]



Sushi wurde ursprünglich aus  fermentiertem Fisch hergestellt. Sashimi dagegen ist keine Variation von Sushi, sondern ein eigenständiges japanisches Gericht, welches aus FRISCHEM Fisch zubereitet wird...


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja das sashimi nur außerhalb von Japan in einen Topf geworfen wird ist klar. Aber fermentierter Fisch? Gereift ok eine Sache, fermentiert hör ich das erste mal. Von fermentiertem Reis hab ich mal gehört, aber Fisch noch nicht.


----------



## W-Lahn (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Früher wurde in Japan Fisch zusammen mit gekochtem Reis fermentiert um ihn haltbar zumachen. Aus dieser Tradition ist Sushi entstanden. Vielleicht kennst du Funazushi, da wird der Fisch auch fermentiert..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Von daher wäre der Vergleich auf jeden Fall angemessen. Also Sten auf in Osten?
> 
> So war der Plan, zwei Wochen durch Tokyo fressen, wischendurch mal an 'ner Mandeläugigen knabbern und dann noch 'ne Woche auf Suzuki fischen.
> 
> ...



Eben, genau deshalb habe ich von min -24° und dann min 24h gelesen, also im Hausgebrauch nicht zu machen.
Na, ich werd das mal mit Saibling oder Bafo antesten und die Streifen mit 'ner Taschenlampe röntgen!

Cheers


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Großartig vielen Dank das wusste ich nicht. Man lernt nie aus. 
Musste das grad googlen.  Sten guck mal. Der verwendete Fisch dafür ist Karausche  also keine Angst vor Zander.


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Eben, genau deshalb habe ich von min -24° und dann min 24h gelesen, also im Hausgebrauch nicht zu machen.
> Na, ich werd das mal mit Saibling oder Bafo antesten und die Streifen mit 'ner Taschenlampe röntgen!
> 
> Cheers




Ja ab -180 sind wir im sicheren Bereich [emoji106]

Warum die Angst? Deine Fische brätst du doch auch nicht durch sondern mit kerntemperaturen unter 55grad?


----------



## W-Lahn (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Großartig vielen Dank das wusste ich nicht. Man lernt nie aus.
> Musste das grad googlen.



So ging es mir mit den von dir erwähnten Ortolans, echt ne crazy Sache. |bigeyes

@ Stan: Nach Tokio würde ich auch gerne mal reisen, Tackle shoppen und ESSEN, zum feiern gibt es bestimmt bessere Orte. Eine Freundin von mir hat ein halbes Jahr in Tokio gearbeitet und sie meinte dass das Nachtleben eher mau sei (oder unbezahlbar)  und die Japaner recht spießig seien, abgesehen von Glücksspiel und Rotlicht.


----------



## W-Lahn (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jetzt mal wieder Ontopic:

Leider nicht selbst zubereitet, aber selbst verspeist :m

Gebratener Waller aus dem Main  auf Apfel-Gurken-Meerettichgemüse:


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja würd ich essen.  
Apropos ortolan. Dafür brauch ich mal ne Bezugsquelle. Sten wie sieht es aus damit? Kannst du da als Jäger was regeln?


----------



## Seewurm (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kannsch mich net locken - ist mir 1.: zu "weiblich"..
> 
> Und 2.:
> mach ich mir heute den auf:
> ...





Wenn man(n) Ihn mag, wird Lagavulin 16 Jahre lieben.#6


----------



## W-Lahn (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ja würd ich essen.
> Apropos ortolan. Dafür brauch ich mal ne Bezugsquelle. Sten wie sieht es aus damit? Kannst du da als Jäger was regeln?



Augen ausstechen oder mit einem Tuch verbinden??


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich brauch die lebend. Dann Mast in nem Karton und anschließend ersäufen in Schnaps


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Seewurm schrieb:


> Wenn man(n) Ihn mag, wird Lagavulin 16 Jahre lieben.#6


Klaro, aber der ist für Feiertage |supergri


----------



## W-Lahn (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ich brauch die lebend. Dann Mast in nem Karton und anschließend ersäufen in Schnaps



Schon klar dass die leben müssen während der Mast, aber Karton entspricht nicht dem ursprünglichen Rezept beziehungsweise Vorbereitung des Piepmatzes.... dachte du würdest die traditionelle, rustikale Methode bevorzugen für die Simulation der   "Dunkelheit". :g


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juni 2014)

Ich denk mal die fressen dann noch mehr. Also alles Eigennutz.

Für Zufälle hat man nicht umsonst das Sprichwort auch ein blindes Huhn findet mal ein Korn


----------



## W-Lahn (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ich denk mal die fressen dann noch mehr.



Klingt logisch! :q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Großartig vielen Dank das wusste ich nicht. Man lernt nie aus.
> Musste das grad googlen.  Sten guck mal. Der verwendete Fisch dafür ist Karausche  also keine Angst vor Zander.



Nun ja, wenn ich dich ein Jahr lang einsalze und dann noch zwei Jahre in 'nem Bottich mit Reis lagere, hast du auch keine Würmer mehr! 



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ja würd ich essen.
> Apropos ortolan. Dafür brauch ich mal ne Bezugsquelle. Sten wie sieht es aus damit? Kannst du da als Jäger was regeln?



Falls das so ein krakeelender Kackvogel ist, der dem gottesfürchtigen Trinker in den späten Morgenstunden den Schlaf raubt, dann schieß ich dir das Vieh nächsten Sonntag morgen streng nach Gehör!!

Ansonsten ist die Vorstellung, nichts mehr sehen zu müssen, dafür wochenlang den ganzen Tag fressen zu dürfen um final in Cognac ertränkt zu werden, durchaus verlockend...:m


----------



## Kauli11 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ nordbeck,

wir haben heute Dein Bolo Classico nachgekocht.
Alles war begeistert. Saulecker.#6

@ thomas,

so hilft das ANGLERBOARD nicht nur bei Angeltricks,
sondern auch in der Küche.#h


----------



## nordbeck (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Nun ja, wenn ich dich ein Jahr lang einsalze und dann noch zwei Jahre in 'nem Bottich mit Reis lagere, hast du auch keine Würmer mehr!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gartenammer zu deutsch. Fang mal ein Paar und schick mir die zu. Ich mäste die dann und bereite sie zu. Danach bist du herzlich zum essen eingeladen und darfst dir ne Serviette über den Kopf ziehen beim essen. 

http://youtu.be/8y4MS7mSzX8

Kauli, danke das freut mich


----------



## wolfgang f. (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@nordbeck etc,
und was hältst Du von Sohyi Kim?
Sie ist für mich eine der wenigen TV-Kochprofis, die ich ernst nehmen und deren Kunst ich schätzen kann: Ich nenn´s mal "sehr authentische eurasische Crossover-Küche" und hatte schon mehrfach in Wien das Vergnügen -> sau-lecker, originell und unverstellt mit "ohne-Starallüren" #6 ...
Abgesehen davon ist sie zu ihren Mitarbeitern offensichtlich fair und eher moderat oder weiß ein Insider da was anderes;+?

Und ja, bei King auf Sylt würde ich das Futter allerdings auch nicht zurückgehen lassen!


----------



## nordbeck (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Find ich ganz ansprechend was sie kocht. In Wien war ich zwar schon allerdings nicht bei ihr. Dafür aber beim  reitbauer und beim nickol.  War keine schlechte Entscheidung


----------



## wolfgang f. (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da wiederum war ich noch nicht, weil ich immer wenn ich dort bin noch ganz dekadent zu Figlmüller muß um sein Schweineschnitzel Wiener Art mit Vogerl-Erdäpfel-Salat zu verputzen...
Als Gegensatz, der trotzdem schmeckt sozusagen!
Ach ja und die Kim ist obendrein menschlich äusserst sympathisch


----------



## nordbeck (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

War ein dekadenter Tagesausflug. Mittags steirereck Und abends Palais Coburg 
Schnitzel kartoffelsalat könnt ich auch essen grad aber dann bitte kalb  und gurken im Salat!

Kim kommt mir auch sympathisch vor. Aber vor der Kamera ist eine Sache und in der Küche dann ne andere. Mein alter Chef meint im Interview ja auch, dass ihm ein freundlicher und höflicher Umgang mit seinem Personal sehr wichtig sei [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## chester (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wieso Koch, ich dachte, der ist nur Kaltfischaufschneider?
> 
> Von diesen ganzen Fernsehgestalten ist wohl der Schuhbeck einer der ganz Wenigen, von dem man vorrangig in Sachen gesunder Ernährung was lernen kann...




Naja, Schubeck plappert immer ein paar Phrasen über Inhaltsstoffe runter, die er mal aufgeschnappt hat. Und Inger an alles. Sein Restaurant ist übrigens ein Desaster. Alles andere als Sterne-Niveau.


----------



## chester (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Als ich vor Jahren mal mit Ali. G ausm canard darüber geschnackt hab hat er auch nur davon abgeraten. Unter Kollegen ist das schon selten!



Spannend, dass sich AG da so aus dem Fenster lehnt. Vom Fritierpapst gibt es auch eher wenig Hitverdächtiges zu berichten. Ins canard geht man in HH doch auch nur um gesehen zu werden.


----------



## nordbeck (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ja hat mich auch gewundert wie gesagt. naja, canard kann man schon gut hingehen um zu essen. klar geht da auch viel um die location bei den gästen, aber zumindest als ich da war, fand ich die küche grundsolide. nichts aufregendes, aber definitiv ein stern!


----------



## chester (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tatsächlich? Ich war zweimal da. Einmal aus Interesse: Desaster. Das zweite mal auf Einladung, um meine Meinung evtl zu ändern: Genau so schlimm. Und andauernd (auch aus Erfahrungen von Freunden) eine lustige fritierte Praline. Mal mit mehr, oft mit wenig Geschmack. Im schlimmsten Falle wie die croquetas beim Spanier an der Ecke. 
Da sind mir andere, teilweise auch eher solide, Einsterner deutlich lieber.


----------



## nordbeck (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ja gut, aber ein stern ist nie gleich ein stern. nimm den zweitladen von sergio, das pure c, die kochen locker zwei sterne, aber kriegen den noch nicht weil sie noch so frisch da sind. dagegen haben einige ältere klassiker seit jahren einen stern und das auch solide.
ich weiss nicht wann du da warst, meine erfahrung bezieht sich auf 2008 und 2010. ich hab dort mal probe gearbeitet und bin daher von der handwerklichen fertigkeit, produkten etc überzeugt. meine mutter (qualifizierter gourmet) war dort im gleichen zeitraum mehrfach zu gast und hat gleichfalls gut gegessen dort. 
wie gesagt es ist nichts aufregendes oder besonders innovatives, aber eigentlich ein solider laden.


----------



## chester (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Meine persönlichenErfahrungen sind von Dez 13 und ich meine Feb 12 (müsste ich nachgucken) und beide male waren da richtig Dicke Böcke drin. Von den Fritierorgien mal abgesehen fallen mir spontan Souffles ein, die außer Ei kein nennenswertes Aroma hatten, eine abgekackte Champagner-Sauce (!) und Gemüse, bei dem wir bisweilen nochmals in der Karte nachschauen mussten, was uns da serviert worden war. Und ich halte mich schon für einen versierten Esser. Was die Grundprodukte an sich angeht, hast du natürlich einen tieferen Einblick. Ich kann nur beurteilen was bei mir auf dem Teller ankommt.

Und um mal wieder nebenbei ganz kurz on-topic zu kommen:

Heute gabs hausgemachte Spaghetti und in einem Anfall von Geistesgegenwart vor einiger Zeit eingewecktes Wildschwein-Ragout.


----------



## nordbeck (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich zweifel keinesfalls deine kompetenz an, sage nur, dass ich dort andere erlebnisse hatte. danach ist dort aber einiges passiert im personellen bereich. inwiefern das auswirkungen hatte vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen. 
schade, dass du so negative erlebnisse dort hattest!

da du ein qualifizierter esser bist, welche besternten lokale besuchst du gerne?


----------



## chester (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab ich auch nicht als Kritik aufgefasst. 

Wenn wir schon in HH sind, fand das Haerlin zum Beispiel richtig gut. 
Oder das VAU mag ich sehr gerne, wobei das auch eher unter "solide" fällt. 
Und da ja auch das Thema Fernsehköche fiel: Ich hab bei Rosin sehr gut gegessen. 
Der absolute Oberhammer war für mich allerdings bei Nils Henkel. Da passieren Dinge wo ich mir denke: Ja gut, du hast eine Idee was wohl auf den Teller kommt und auch grob wie man es zubereitet. Und dann kommen da Gerichte an wo mir andauernd die Kinnlade runtergefallen wäre, hätte ich nicht was im Mund gehabt.


----------



## nordbeck (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Beim henkel war ich auch schon. Fand ich ebenfalls super! Wir haben mal bei der  Chefs Table Veranstaltung dort gekocht zum Thema Dieter Müller schüler mit Henkel, elverfeld, Kempf und co. War ne coole Veranstaltung. 
Zum vau hab ich noch nicht so viel gutes gehört und Rosin kenn ich nur von den Blogs. 
In Deutschland find ich Joachim Wissler am stärksten und zwar deutlich.


----------



## chester (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Naja das VAU ist halt so ne Sache, ich mag halt das dir da auch mal so eine Berliner Urtümlichkeit auf den Keller knallt, die schon mal arg rustikal ist, aber irgendwie doch Freude bereitet. 
Und bei den gan großen wie Wissler oder Wohlfahrt war ich noch nicht - da muss ich mich noch hin arbeiten. Wobei mich Thieltges extrem reizt, einfach weil der so sein Ding macht.

btw: Wer ist denn "Wir"? War das 2012? Dann steht da ja ne eindrucksvolle Runde zur Auswahl.


----------



## nordbeck (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich find berlin hat so viele klasse läden, da muss man sich kein "risiko" antun ^^ war in berlin mal beim margaux als es noch geöffnet war, hat auch spaß gemacht, wenn auch überteuert ohne gleichen. glaub damals schon 158 fürs menü und echt zu viel vegetarisch bzw. zu wenig kostenintensive produkte um das zu rechtfertigen. lecker war es dennoch...

thieltges und wohlfahrt hab ich noch nicht besucht, ist für mich perfektion aber zu klassisch, als das ich dafür so viel geld hinlege.
wann warst du denn beim henkel? ich war dort 2011 als er noch drei sterne hatte und wenige monate später beim wissler. war schon ne offenbarung, beide auf dem papier gleich bewertet, beide im schloss, beide bei althoff und dennoch so eine diskrepanz im menü^^

"wir" war damals das victorian team, ich war zu der zeit chef patissier dort und entsprechend waren wir da mit volker drkosch involviert. 2012 müsste passen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wohlfahrt ist nach wie vor der Größte (bin ich aber vielleicht familiär vorbelastet..)..

Mein Essen heute, einfachster Genuss:
Kartoffelsalat mit Schweinebauch


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht sehr leker aus Die Kruste kann ich mit meinen 3ten auch noch gut ab
lag die Schwarte im Wasser für die schöne Kruste?


mfg nobbi


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

8 Stunden im Ofen (ca. 70 Grad), dann im kleinen Topf (aber nur die Kruste, mit wenig Öl) "fritiert"...


----------



## nordbeck (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja würd ich essen, aber mein eigenen zieh ich vor


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo Thomas,

als leidenschaftlicher Kartoffelsalatesser würde mich brennend interessieren, wie Du den Kartoffelsalat machst.

Kannst Du hier kurz die Grundlagen verraten?

Ich würde mich riesig freuen.

1000 Dank sagt

Steinbuttschreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schwäbische Kulturvariante:

Festkochende Kartoffeln (diesmal die ersten vernünftigen aus Lauffen (nicht diese sogenannten "neuen" (Wasser)Kartoffeln ohne Geschmack).

Kochen, heiss pellen und in nicht zu dünne Scheiben schneiden.

Salz, Pfeffer, Essig drüber.

Mit heisser Fleischbrühe übergiessen, Schluck für Schluck, so viel wie die Kartoffeln aufnehmen, und ohne "Gewalt" unterheben und mischen..

Abkühlen lassen, abschmecken (erst abgekühlt abschmecken, je kälter, desto mehr Gewürz braucht man nämlich).

Dann Zwiebeln fein schneiden und untermischen und mit Öl (ein geschmacksneutrales - man will ja Kartoffel- und kein Ölsalat..) vollenden. Nach dem zugeben vom Öl ist nix mehr mit abschmecken, da klebt das Gewürz nur aussen am Öl und zieht nicht ein.

Einfach(st), gut, Genuss...

Das Wichtigste sind wirklich geschmacklich gute, richtig festkochende Kartoffeln..


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

.......vielen Dank.

Ich probiere demnächst Dein Rezept aus und freue mich tierisch drauf.

Viele Grüße

Steinbuttschreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Immer gerne - du musst das ein paar mal probieren, bis er dann die richtige Konsistenz hat - Versuch macht kluch...


----------



## nordbeck (22. Juni 2014)

Irgendwie fehlt mir der speck in dem rezept.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da musste nach Bayern für...

Schwaben sind dazu zu geizig, gehört nicht rein.


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Noch mal eine kurze Frage, Thomas!

Welchen Essig und welche Fleischbrühe nutzt Du?

Ich kopiere so gerne bei leckeren Gerichten......:k

Viele Grüße Steinbuttschreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Weil das schwäbisch ist ist, ohne "teure" Sonder/Modeprodukte:
Ganz normaler Weinessig (Hengstenberg), ganz normale Fleischbrühe.
Ich hab selber gekochte, es gibt viele (auch viele Kochkollegen), die schwören auf Knorr Klare Fleischsuppe (Knorr war mal ne schwäbische Firma, aus Heilbronn, deswegen) - weil dann schmeckts wie bei Mutti (NICHT!! Angela!!!)......


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...jetzt bin ich voll im Bilde, vielen Dank!

Schade, dass es schon so spät ist, sonst würde ich mich gleich in die Küche verdrücken....Kohldampf habe ich schon...

Vielen Dank für die Infos#h.

Steinbuttschreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lass Dirs schmecken ;.-))


----------



## mathei (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wohlfahrt ist nach wie vor der Größte (bin ich aber vielleicht familiär vorbelastet..)..
> 
> Mein Essen heute, einfachster Genuss:
> Kartoffelsalat mit Schweinebauch


da bekommst ja ne wampe von. auch wenn es lecker aussieht, da geh ich nicht bei


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



> da bekommst ja ne wampe vo


Und?
Mehr erotische Nutzfläche ;.))))))))))


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lecker Sachen - schöne umsetzbare Tips ; Danke #6

R.S.


----------



## nordbeck (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> Mehr erotische Nutzfläche ;.))))))))))




Echt mal. Immer diese Diätbewussten


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

eben - zum Skelett magere ich im Grab ab - vorher wird genossen..


----------



## Trollwut (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*




Studentenessen halt

200g Mozzarella, 
ca. 500-600g Schinken
500g nudeln 
halbes Päckchen Butter
und noch n paar Restchampignons, die ich hier hatte.
Gewürze nach "Was die Küche hergibt"

Schinken gabs gestern im Angebot, da heute MHD-Ablauf. Hat gekostet 2€   


Kalorien: 
http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb...-over-9000-its-over-9000-29849302-496-370.jpg


----------



## chester (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Watt isset?

Hier gabs heute gebratene Pesto-Kartoffeln und gefüllte Hühnerbrust mit Chorizo und Emmentaler.


----------



## Trollwut (26. Juni 2014)

chester schrieb:


> Watt isset?
> 
> 
> 
> Hier gabs heute gebratene Pesto-Kartoffeln und gefüllte Hühnerbrust mit Chorizo und Emmentaler.





Das hätt ich vllt. auch sagen sollen 

Schinkennudeln sollen es sein


----------



## Kotzi (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Portion für 1 oder 2 Wochen ausreichend?^^


----------



## Trollwut (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Portion für 1 oder 2 Wochen ausreichend?^^



Heute Abend für mich und Mitbewohner.
Gegebenfalls gibts morgen noch was zum Frühstück, allerdings eher unwahrscheinlich :vik:


----------



## ralle (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ein Fischessen in Auszügen


----------



## ralle (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und weiter zum Essen


----------



## Svenbo (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Yammi


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mööönsch Ralle, da haste aber vorgelegt - Reschpekt..


----------



## nordbeck (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mein highlight ist der ofen im hintergrund! mega geil  läuft der auf kohle/holz oder ist der im inneren modernisiert? wär mein absoluter traum 

bei mir gibts gleich wolfsbarsch


----------



## Kotzi (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So einen Kachelofen haben wir auch noch, nur nicht in so gutem Zustand.
Wird hauptsächlich zum Heizen benutzt, aber im Winter kocht mein Vater eigentlich nur darauf.

Sehr stimmungsvolle Bilder!


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei uns gibt es nur einfache Küche:

 Sauer eingelegte dänische Bratheringe mit Bratkartoffeln
 und Salat.:m


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute abend:

Seeteufel, vorher eingelegt in einer Ingwer, Knoblauchmarinade mit Petersilie und Trüffelöl als weitere bestandteile.Dazu Bohnen und Kanarische Kartoffeln.

Dazu noch ne leichte Soße:
Zwiebeln und Schnittlauch in Butter anschwitzen ein Löffel Mehl und gut durchrühren. Dann schnell 200ml self made Gemüsebrühe dazu und gut durchrühren. Mit Zitrone abschmecken.


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin,

heute gab es *rosa* *gegartes* *Schweine-Filet mit Avokado-Salat an Dinkelbrot und *( ohne Foto )*gebratener Aubergine *

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ralle schrieb:


> und weiter zum Essen




Einfach genial und wunderbare Bilder ! #r#6

R.S.

P.S: der Seeteufel ist auch ganz fein !!!


----------



## nordbeck (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Heute abend:
> 
> Seeteufel, vorher eingelegt in einer Ingwer, Knoblauchmarinade mit Petersilie und Trüffelöl als weitere bestandteile.Dazu Bohnen und Kanarische Kartoffeln.
> 
> ...




Wenns nicht Lotte wäre würd Ichs essen. Sieht gut aus! 
Deine Sauce ist ne klassische velouté auf roux Basis. Kleiner Tipp um sie noch etwas feiner zu machen. 

Zwiebel und Mehl anschwitzen wie gehabt, dann kurz abkühlen lassen und die roux mit Weißwein lösen, dann deine Brühe dazu, kurz reduzieren, etwas sahne dazu, abschmecken und den Schnittlauch erst im letzten Moment mit dem Zitronensaft. Dann behält er die Farbe und du bekommst ne optisch ansprechende Sauce.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (27. Juni 2014)

nordbeck schrieb:


> Wenns nicht Lotte wäre würd Ichs essen. Sieht gut aus!
> Deine Sauce ist ne klassische velouté auf roux Basis. Kleiner Tipp um sie noch etwas feiner zu machen.
> 
> Zwiebel und Mehl anschwitzen wie gehabt, dann kurz abkühlen lassen und die roux mit Weißwein lösen, dann deine Brühe dazu, kurz reduzieren, etwas sahne dazu, abschmecken und den Schnittlauch erst im letzten Moment mit dem Zitronensaft. Dann behält er die Farbe und du bekommst ne optisch ansprechende Sauce.




Danke für den Tip.

Sahne geht leider wegen Allergie nicht. Aber den Rest werde ich beim nächsten mal so anwenden.

Sry für die unwissenheit aber was meinst du mit Lotte ?


----------



## nordbeck (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kannst auch sojamilch oder wenn du magst Kokosmilch verwenden. Macht das ganze nur nen hauch cremiger und runder im Mund. 


Lotte ist ein anderer Name für Seeteufel! Ich weiß, dass viele darauf stehen, ich mag ihn leider gar nicht.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Kannst auch sojamilch oder wenn du magst Kokosmilch verwenden. Macht das ganze nur nen hauch cremiger und runder im Mund.
> 
> 
> Lotte ist ein anderer Name für Seeteufel! Ich weiß, dass viele darauf stehen, ich mag ihn leider gar nicht.




Hi da hast du recht geschmacklich finde ich ihn auch nicht der Burner. Kenne aber auch genug Leute die den am liebsten essen. Mach ihn Hauptsächlich wegen den Kids, die essen ihn verdammt gerne und er hat keine Gräten was bei Kindern sehr von vorteil ist. 
Mit Soja koche ich wegen den Allergien meiner Frau des öfteren nen Schuss zum abrunden schaffe ich ja noch aber mehr muss  net sein  
Kokos zum abrunden werde ich mal versuchen. 

Danke für die hilfreichen Tips.


----------



## nordbeck (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bitte gerne 

Geschmack hat Lotte leider kaum find ich. Tatsächlich gehts bei mir aber um was anderes. Ich hab so viele von den Viechern auseinander gebaut in den verschiedenen Küchen, aber leider hatten die immer Wurmbefall. Ist zwar nicht super schlimm, aber wenn man es weiß ekelt es einen, mich zumindest. 

Setz den Kindern doch Plattfische vor. Einfach zu filetieren und dann auch komplett Gräten frei, geschmacklich um Längen weiter vorne und wenn man nicht grad nen Butt nimmt auch um einiges preiswerter als die blöde Lotte.


----------



## hanzz (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Bitte gerne
> 
> Geschmack hat Lotte leider kaum find ich. Tatsächlich gehts bei mir aber um was anderes. Ich hab so viele von den Viechern auseinander gebaut in den verschiedenen Küchen, aber leider hatten die immer Wurmbefall. Ist zwar nicht super schlimm, aber wenn man es weiß ekelt es einen, mich zumindest.
> 
> Setz den Kindern doch Plattfische vor. Einfach zu filetieren und dann auch komplett Gräten frei, geschmacklich um Längen weiter vorne und wenn man nicht grad nen Butt nimmt auch um einiges preiswerter als die blöde Lotte.



Plattfisch hab ich als Kind auch geliebt. Und wenn ich jetzt so drüber nachdenke, hab ich seitdem auch nicht mehr gegessen. 
Muss ich schnellstens nachholen.


----------



## nordbeck (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gönns dir ^^


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...war ja klar, dass der Herr nordbeck gleich zum Steini greift |supergri

Man gönnt sich ja sonst Nix - wie wäre es denn mit bezahlbarer Flunder - schmeckt die auch besser, als Lotte ?

R.S.


----------



## nordbeck (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich find sogar zuccini schmeckt besser als Lotte.


----------



## nordbeck (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab grad Appetit auf ein Sandwich aber aus ernähtungsphysiologischen gründen kein Brot im Haus. Also muss selbst was gebacken werden. 

Rote Zwiebel, Sardellen und getrocknete Tomaten sowie Kümmel und Koriander geben etwas anderen Geschmack. Teig ist halb Weizen halb Roggenvollkorn. 











So stunde gehen lassen und dann wird gebacken.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bin mehr als gespannt #6

R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bin auch immer wieder am Backen - gerade hat der Bäcker bei uns wieder um mehr als 10% aufgeschlagen....

Aber nur "normales" Brot..


----------



## nordbeck (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja leider stimmt bei den Bäckern die Qualität einfach nicht mehr. Hier ist es echt ne Qual gutes Brot zu finden. 
Hatte sonst auch immer nen Sauerteigansatz im Kühlschrank, aber seit Anfang des Jahres verzichte ich ja weitestgehend auf Kohlehydrate  
"Normales" Brot ist selbstgemacht schon so viel geiler als das was man hier kaufen kann. Heute nur zur Feier des Tages ein bisschen auf die kacke gehauen. Und heute Abend den letzten wolfsbarsch 

wie ist das bei euch im Ländle? Wenn ich hier gescheites Brot haben will muss ich bis nach Hannover fahren oder halt selbst backen


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Man findet noch - aber muss auch suchen - selber backen meist einfacher.


----------



## nordbeck (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Spricht wieder für den Süden. Hier haben alle nur backmischungen. Brötchen vom Bäcker Hab ich bestimmt drei Jahre nicht gegessen. Einzige Ausnahme das widerliche Hollandzeug beim Fischen


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

der Belag war gut ;-))


----------



## nordbeck (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der improvisierte gärschrank funktioniert schonmal ganz gut. Zu gut fast 






Thymian und rosi zum parfümieren und aufi gehts. 






Essentiell beim backen ist das Schwaden. Macht kaum einer zuhause, aber ohne wird die Kruste nix.


----------



## nordbeck (28. Juni 2014)

Mission accomplished

Jetzt kurz auskühlen und dann endlich essen [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]











Perfekte Kombination mit frz. Salzbutter


----------



## nordbeck (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hat jemand Sandwich gesagt?


----------



## wolfgang f. (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das grenzt an Sadismus!
Sag mir einer im Norden /Westen gäb´s kein gutes Brot...
Wo kann man das rauslassen???

#6#6#6


----------



## nordbeck (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja als Asiate hab ich genetisch bedingt ne sadistische Ader.


----------



## Windelwilli (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht ja Hammerlecker aus.
Aber kannst Du das essen, ohne das die Hälfte dabei runter fällt?


----------



## nordbeck (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja kann ich.  hab vorsichtshalber besteck eingedeckt, aber war gar nicht nötig. Brot ist durch die geile Kruste relativ stabil. 

So weiter im wolfsbarsch Triathlon. Heute der finale Akt mit Paprika pü, Paprika Pilz Gemüse, gegrilltem Spargel und Fischjus






War sehr gut. 

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/06/29/6edepybe.jpg


----------



## ralle (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> mein highlight ist der ofen im hintergrund! mega geil  läuft der auf kohle/holz oder ist der im inneren modernisiert? wär mein absoluter traum
> 
> bei mir gibts gleich wolfsbarsch



der ist noch im Originalzustand (außer der Wasserkasten) - Schamott ist 1a und brennt ab Spätherbst eigentlich täglich.
Der E-Herd bleibt dann aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mach mir gleich Frühstück - in leicht gesalzener Butter gebratener Hefezopf mit Quittengelee von meiner Schwägerin..


----------



## ralle (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich habe auch noch diesen hier


das ist ein richtiger Backofen der beidseitig bestückt werden kann, und deshalb frei stehen muß. Vorne der Aschekastenfuß ist drehbar in alle Richtungen.  Habe ich vor Jahren einen Schwaben abgeschwatzt 

habe nur noch nicht den Platz dafür in der Küche - aber bei der nächsten Renovierung schau mer mal.
So lange steht er im Flur zur Deko


----------



## PhantomBiss (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Boah Ralle, da bin ich jetzt schon ein bissl neidisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



> Habe ich vor Jahren einen Schwaben abgeschwatz


Kann nur ein Zugereister gewesen sein - ein richtiger Schwabe gibt sowas nur für sehr viel Geld her ;-)))


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (29. Juni 2014)

Rumpsteak mit Ofenkartoffel dazu Bratpaprika und Zuckererbsen/Pilze mit Knoblauch angedünstet.

Das alles aufm Pizzateller


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Genial :l

@nordbeck |bigeyes|bigeyes#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6

R.S.


----------



## ralle (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kann nur ein Zugereister gewesen sein - ein richtiger Schwabe gibt sowas nur für sehr viel Geld her ;-)))




:c so in etwa war das ja auch - aber schön isser und im Wert fällt er auch nicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Siehste, das wusst ich doch mit högschder Präzision ;-))


----------



## nordbeck (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ralle schrieb:


> der ist noch im Originalzustand (außer der Wasserkasten) - Schamott ist 1a und brennt ab Spätherbst eigentlich täglich.
> Der E-Herd bleibt dann aus.



mega geil man. womit befeuerst du den?
fänd ich großartig um sowas zu haben ^^

der andere ist auch mega gut  da kommt neid auf!


----------



## mathei (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Rumpsteak mit Ofenkartoffel dazu Bratpaprika und Zuckererbsen/Pilze mit Knoblauch angedünstet.
> 
> Das alles aufm Pizzateller



geil. bratparika wie zubereitet ???


----------



## ralle (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> mega geil man. womit befeuerst du den?
> fänd ich großartig um sowas zu haben ^^
> 
> der andere ist auch mega gut  da kommt neid auf!



Holz und Kohle - wie früher


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (29. Juni 2014)

mathei schrieb:


> geil. bratparika wie zubereitet ???




Bratpaprika mit Knoblauch angedünstet und danach mit zerlassenem Rohrzucker glasiert.


----------



## nordbeck (29. Juni 2014)

Sieht lecker aus Allrounder!


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke!!! Gebe mein bestes als ungelernter


----------



## nordbeck (29. Juni 2014)

Spaghettini, Taschenkrebs, Speck, Chili, knoblauch, Schalotten, spitzpaprika, Tomate, Kapern und Parmesan.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Spaghettini, Taschenkrebs, Speck, Chili, knoblauch, Schalotten, spitzpaprika, Tomate, Kapern und Parmesan.


Rucola mit rein echt lecker !


----------



## nordbeck (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ja mag ich auch gerne. hatte aber keinen, war reste essen heute. musste ich schnell in der halbzeit zusammenrödeln 
kaiserschoten, petra, basilikum und lauchzwiebel war aber noch mit drin.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lecker ohne Kapern würde ich es auch sofort essen


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ok das nächste mal abba Richtig !
für die nachköcher;-))  bitte mit Pinienkerne ist ein Gedicht von Jamie Oliver


----------



## nordbeck (29. Juni 2014)

Oh man geh mir fort mit der alten Hausfrau 

Ruccola find ich zu Sardelle etc auch passender. Zum feinen Taschenkrebs ist das fast schon derb. Feine kaiserschoten zu Krustentier ist eine klassische Kombination der Old School haute cuisine. Frag Thomas, als Wohlfahrt fan wird er das bestätigen.


----------



## KölnerAngler (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gab es Kartoffel-Blumenkohl-Puree mit Roastbeef-Steak (400gr) mit Blumenkohl und Sauce Hollandaise!Mjammm


----------



## nordbeck (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ohne bilder keine kekse...


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> ohne bilder keine kekse...


 

 Bilder sind hübsch, aber keine Garantie für Geschmack.:m


----------



## Jose (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Spaghettini, Taschenkrebs, Speck, Chili, knoblauch, Schalotten, spitzpaprika, Tomate, Kapern und Parmesan.




kenn ich, nennt sich leckeres reste-essen


----------



## nordbeck (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ganz genau, jose!

ich find viele der besten essen sind reste essen man denke nur an die meisten nudelgerichte, curry, eintöpfe, bouilliabaise und und und...

arme leute und reste essen von früher ist das essen der könige von heute


----------



## Jose (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

reste essen hat heute vornehmlich was mit wertschätzung zu tun, gottseidank weniger mit "arme leute".

bin ja kein koch und eher ein verleckerter gourmand als gourmet - aber aus dem "nichts-im-kühlschrank" gelingt immer noch ein leckerli.


----------



## nordbeck (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Joa das schon, aber zB. Spagetti carbonara kostet ca.  Gar nichts und schmeckt trotzdem Weltklasse. Gilt find ich für viele Klassiker der Resteküche. Wenn man will kann man sich damit preiswert und auch noch Mega geil ernähren.


----------



## Jose (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hast recht - ich denk aber, das dein "nichts-im-kühlschrank" gegen mein "nichts-im-kühlschrank" immer noch leicht überfüllt aussieht - mit all den möglichkeiten zu gestalten


----------



## Jose (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> ... Frag Thomas, als Wohlfahrt fan wird er das bestätigen.




versteh da was nicht: thomas auf hartz4, vormals wohlfahrt?


(kicher)


----------



## nordbeck (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> hast recht - ich denk aber, das dein "nichts-im-kühlschrank" gegen mein "nichts-im-kühlschrank" immer noch leicht überfüllt aussieht - mit all den möglichkeiten zu gestalten




Wenn ich nichts im Kühlschrank Hab plünder ich halt die Speisekammer oder den Froster. Grade letzteres fördert gelegentlich vergessene Schätze ans Tageslicht. Hab da mal ein 800g Stück Prime us beef Filet gefunden von dem ich nicht mal mehr wusste dass ich es hab


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Wenn ich nichts im Kühlschrank Hab plünder ich halt die Speisekammer oder den Froster. Grade letzteres fördert gelegentlich vergessene Schätze ans Tageslicht. Hab da mal ein 800g Stück Prime us beef Filet gefunden von dem ich nicht mal mehr wusste dass ich es hab


 

 Entweder Dekadenz, oder Messie-Syndrom.;+


----------



## nordbeck (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Beides gepaart mit hamstermodus wenn sich ne Chance ergibt 

Hatte mal n ganzes Filet geschenkt bekommen als Preis bei nem Pokal. Hab das dann zerlegt und auf der Arbeit Vakuumiert und eingefrorenen. Dann irgendwo im Froster verstaut und die ersten drei packen gegessen im Laufe der Zeit. Ganz vergessen, dass ich noch eins hatte und das erst Monate später gefunden.


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Beides gepaart mit hamstermodus wenn sich ne Chance ergibt
> 
> Hatte mal n ganzes Filet geschenkt bekommen *als Preis bei nem Pokal.* Hab das dann zerlegt und auf der Arbeit Vakuumiert und eingefrorenen. Dann irgendwo im Froster verstaut und die ersten drei packen gegessen im Laufe der Zeit. *Ganz vergessen, dass ich noch eins hatte und das erst Monate später gefunden. *





Das Glück möchte ich auch mal haben. Auf den Staubfänger könnte ich leichter verzichten.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und dafür mehr Fleisch (kann auch richtig Gutes sein, muss nicht fades Filet sein)..
;-)))))


----------



## nordbeck (29. Juni 2014)

War ein commis oder Azubi Wettbewerb.  Da werden die Sieger oft in Naturalien beschenkt. Hatte auch schon mal ne ganze iberico Schulter und nen Metro Gutschein dabei. Letzteren hab ich einfach meinem Chef vertickt 

Thomas, fades Filet bei us Prime? Wie im wm Thread, hast du gesoffen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rindernieren, Kutteln, Wade, es gibt so viel (mir) besser Schmeckendes..

Hab noch nicht gesoffen, erst mittendrin ;-))


----------



## nordbeck (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja geiler geht immer, aber us und FAD ist ein Widerspruch in sich  
Hätte auch lieber die doppelte menge Roastbeef bekommen. Aber nem geschenkten.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



> Aber nem geschenkten....


Ich bin Schwabe, kann ich verstehen ;-))


----------



## nordbeck (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Siehste mal


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute was für Thomas.

Vegetarische Spieße


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kaum hab ich mit letztem Nerv das Spiel gestern überstanden, fallen sie mir heute vegetarisch in den Rücken - ihr wollt mich alle nur feddich machen...
:q:q:q


----------



## wolfgang f. (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Guck Thomas,
:m eggschdra fer Dieh:Schwoba-Veschber (floischig) -> denggsch Dr noh a bissle Sempf, a Girggle  ond an rächda Riebel Baurabrot drzua , wenn´s sei moss a Griagle Moschd ond noh wensch i Dir an Guada!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Siehsch - geht doch ;-)))))
Und guada Moooscht passt emmer...


----------



## Trollwut (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*




Mal gucken womit mein Mitbewohner morgen kontert


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (1. Juli 2014)

wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Guck Thomas,
> :m eggschdra fer Dieh:Schwoba-Veschber (floischig) -> denggsch Dr noh a bissle Sempf, a Girggle  ond an rächda Riebel Baurabrot drzua , wenn´s sei moss a Griagle Moschd ond noh wensch i Dir an Guada!




Jo do wäär de Pälzer a ned abgeneigd


----------



## DJ-Sancho (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Jo do wäär de Pälzer a ned abgeneigd


Awer hunnerdprozendisch! Vor allem de lyonet däd ma jetz gut in de kram basse... [emoji16]


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin,

bischen lecker  - aber schnell und einfach und füllt den Magen :

Maultaschen in Brühe


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (4. Juli 2014)

So heute abend nach dem Spiel gehts rüber nach Frankreich. Deshalb habe ich alles was noch Frisch ist und weg musste zu ner Gemüsebolognese zusammengewurstelt 

Pastinaken, Karotten, Tomaten und Kürbiss. 

Der rest muss jetzt im Garten hängen bleiben und warten bis in einer Woche


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Speck?
Schweinefleisch?
Rindfleisch?
Sonstiges Fleisch- oder Fischgetier?????

Gibts zu, du vegetarierst ;-)))


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Im leben nicht 

Heute morgen gab es zum Frühstück Wursalat und morgen wird erstmal gegrillt


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

na Gott sei Dank. Ich dachte schon ;-))


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht gut aus, aber könnte ich nicht essen, wär mir zu tierfreundlich . Für solche Fälle muss man immer ein paar Sardellen oder Speck zuhause haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6#6#6


----------



## Andal (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fleisch ist ein Stück Lebenskraft und der werde ich freiwillig nicht entsagen! #h


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (4. Juli 2014)

Lassen wir das Thema.
Wird morgen so oder so schwierig genug für mich.
Hab schon Angst das die mich dort lünschen oder was schlimmer wäre, auslachen


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hat was mit Fischrezepten zu tun?
Letzte Warnung, wenns weiter OT geht..
Danke..


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (4. Juli 2014)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hat was mit Fischrezepten zu tun?
> Letzte Warnung, wenns weiter OT geht..
> Danke..




Hast ja recht. 
Hier mein letztes abendmahl bevor ich mich eine Woch verabschiede.

Hausmacher von  mir 
und paar Brötchen vom Bäcker.







Dazu ein Weizen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Viel Brot für wenich Worscht...
;-))))


----------



## lsski (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



mathei schrieb:


> da bekommst ja ne wampe von. auch wenn es lecker aussieht, da geh ich nicht bei




Quatsch ! Las die Kohlenhydrate weg und du kannst das halbe Schwein essen und wirst nicht Dicker.

So nehme ich jeden Monat 1 kg ab und Futter ohne zu hungern !

Hier gibt es gerade Käsewürfel Eier Gemüse Frikadellen ohne Brot mit Senf


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Hast ja recht.
> Hier mein letztes abendmahl bevor ich mich eine Woch verabschiede.
> 
> Hausmacher von  mir
> ...




Geil genau die Leberworscht hab ich heute auch gegessen. 

Hab mich heute mal von der Vegetarierschlampe inspirieren lassen. 







Allerdings mit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Und 






Dazu 







=
http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/05/4etugaqy.jpg


----------



## wolfgang f. (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:mDu bist einfach ein ...
Aber Deine Sardellchen hätten´s bei mir möglicherweise nicht bis zum Hauptgang geschafft -> da hätte ich vorneweg mindestens die Hälfte mit nem Stück frischen Butter-Baguettes weggehauen:q
Ist das das Fleisch vom Nachbar-Trööt?


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

deswegen ja die große dose 

hab die hälfte in die nudeln gehauen und den rest so schnabuliert^^

ja genau ist speck und kotelette vom bunten bentheimer. slow food vom feinsten ^^


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hat was mit Fischrezepten zu tun?
> Letzte Warnung, wenns weiter OT geht..
> Danke..




Wir Sind im allgemeinen kochthread, jetzt nur noch Fisch hier?


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



lsski schrieb:


> Quatsch ! Las die Kohlenhydrate weg und du kannst das halbe Schwein essen und wirst nicht Dicker.
> 
> So nehme ich jeden Monat 1 kg ab und Futter ohne zu hungern !
> 
> Hier gibt es gerade Käsewürfel Eier Gemüse Frikadellen ohne Brot mit Senf




wenn du jetzt noch fett reduzierst gehts deutlich schneller. Hab seit Januar minus 19 und würd sagen ich ess relativ gut


----------



## Torkel (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab seit Januar +10  odwohl eher


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mehr erotische Nutzfläche - so what?
;-))))))))))))


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

Torkel schrieb:


> Ich hab seit Januar +10  odwohl eher




Herr wagenknecht würd sagen alles mehr liebesmasse.

Edit. Äh da war er schneller.


----------



## nordbeck (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Late lunch

Steinpilz Risotto mit Kräutern und Tomate. 
Ein Eigelb darf natürlich nicht fehlen. 






Dazu






Musste weg


----------



## nordbeck (5. Juli 2014)

Spaghettini, Speck, Sardellen, Paprika, Tomaten, Kräuter und ruccola.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Spaghettini, Speck, Sardellen, Paprika, Tomaten, Kräuter und ruccola.


Ich nenn das Gericht( Warmer rucolasalat) Mein sud am Anfang (olivenöl,2-3 getrocknete chilis knobi rote zwiebeln salz pfeffer und zucker)
:mSieht sehr lecker aus nordbeck#6
mfg nobbi


----------



## nordbeck (5. Juli 2014)

Chili, knobi, weiße und rote Zwiebel hab ich natürlich Auch drin 
Als Fett zum schwitzen nehm ich Schweinebauch und das Öl von den Sardellen.


----------



## nordbeck (6. Juli 2014)

Penne Speck Saubohnen Tomate spitzpaprika Zwiebel Knoblauch Chili Parmesan basilikum zwiebellauch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ehemaliger Chef von mir, heute Freund, im Fernsehen mit einem meiner Lieblingsessen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lET47u7mY8


----------



## angler1996 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das geht so in die Richtung sächsischer Flecke,
 allerdings hol ich mir die fertig vom Fleischer meiner Wahl


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ehemaliger Chef von mir, heute Freund, im Fernsehen mit einem meiner Lieblingsessen:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lET47u7mY8


 



 Hätte ich eine Gelegenheit bei uns im Rheinland, so wäre ich dabei.#6
 Habe es noch nie probieren können, aber als Fan von sauren Nieren sollte es auch mir schmecken.


----------



## nordbeck (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

haben wir nicht für sowas den kulinarischen laberthread? 

kutteln find ich sehr interessant und auch lecker, allerdings nicht in der sauren variante.

erinnerungen aus der lehre:

kutteln kommen "sauber" an, erst bürsten und waschen, dann in nem starken gemüse sud einmal aufkochen und ziehen lassen, über nacht auskühlen lassen, wieder bürsten, waschen und in frischem sud aufkochen ziehen und abkühlen lassen.
das ganze 5 mal und man bekommt n schneeweisses mit honigwabendurchzogenes ergebniss.
durch das mehrfache ansetzen ist der geruch komplett weg und essig oder säure zum übertönen nicht mehr nötig. die kutteln werden in noilly prat oder wermut gewaschen, geschnitten und mehliert um dann im heissen fett ausgebacken zu werden.

ist dann aussen kross und innen sehr sehr saftig. erinnert extrem an geiles herzbries! verdammt viel arbeit, lohnt sich aber auch. :k


----------



## madpraesi (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Nordbeck 
Du bekommst eine Anzeige von mir  wegen Nötigung :q
Sorry aber ich muß laut sagen Schei..e 
Deine Fotos,Beschreibung usw das ist Foooolter ich verzeihe dir erst wenn Du mir ein Rezept über einen guten Nudelsalat gibst :q

Danke und folter mich weiter #6

Gruß Christian 

gerne auch per PN

PS: eine gute Freundin ist Anwältin also zier dich nicht wegen dem Rezept #6 :vik:


----------



## nordbeck (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mein onkel ist richter, der freund meiner mutter auch, mein cousin staatsanwalt und ich hab auch mal mit jura angefangen, also immer gerne 

aus kulanz der untypische nudelsalat, der auch wunderbar mit neuen kartoffeln funktioniert

panchetta in ner pfanne anrösten, fein geschnittene, milde chili mitrösten, weisse zwiebel, rote zwiebel und schalottenwürfel glasig schwitzen, knoblauch ebenfalls mitschwitzen, streifen von spitzpaprika zugeben und etwas farbe nehmen lassen, tomatenwürfel dazu, einmal mit cidre essigablöschen, mit brühe auffüllen, mit salz, pfeffer, zucker, grobem senf, gutem balsamico, ruccola, zwiebellauch, basilikum und petersilie abschmecken

in der zwischenzeit die nudeln etwas härter als al dente gekocht haben, abgiessen, aber nicht abschrecken und die wärmen nudeln mit dem warmen dressing anmachen, immer nur etappenweise flüssigkeit zugeben, die nudeln nehmen immer etwas auf und man gießt so viel nach wie sie aufnehmen und dann noch ein bisschen zum feucht halten. wichtig ist die ganze einlage mit rein zu bekommen 
wer mag kann noch grobe parmesanspäne, parmaschinken, oliven oder sonstiges geilheiten mit reinwerfen.

für die variante mit mayo aus der tube mal bei thomas anfragen, der kennt sich aus. imzweifelsfall mit fleischwurst und dosenmandarine...


----------



## Trollwut (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ehemaliger Chef von mir, heute Freund, im Fernsehen mit einem meiner Lieblingsessen:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lET47u7mY8



http://wuerzburgwiki.de/wiki/Fränkische_Schnickerli


Gibts bei uns immer zur Kirchweih und am Rosenmontag. Sehr köstlich :l


----------



## wolfgang f. (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> wer mag kann noch grobe parmesanspäne, parmaschinken, oliven oder sonstiges geilheiten mit reinwerfen.



 Wie z.B. Borretane? Da könnt ich mich bei solchen Gerichten reinlegen!#6


----------



## nordbeck (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Meinst du nicht zufällig bottarga? 
Das wäre großartig. Borretane kenn ich nur als zwiebelart. Hab ja schon vier Sorten drin (ich liebe Zwiebeln)


----------



## wolfgang f. (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tatsächlich meinte ich Borretane, vergaß aber dazu zu schreiben, dass ich die süß-sauer in Balsamico meinte...
Bottarga wäre allerdings sicher auch eine ganz ausgezeichnete geschmackliche Bereicherung!


----------



## nordbeck (6. Juli 2014)

Ah das hört sich auch super an 
So sieht man mal wenn die Basis stimmt kann man in alle Richtungen [emoji41]

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/07/asusyhy4.jpg


----------



## Andal (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zwiebelfans sollten die hier unbedingt mal probieren. Die Höri-Bülle vom Bodensee!


----------



## nordbeck (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gleich mal gegooglet. Sieht lecker aus. Mal sehen wo ich die auftreiben kann. 
Roscoff schmecken mir ebenfalls sehr gut. Wär auch ein Tipp für Wolfgang, der ja fast in der nähe ist


----------



## Andal (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Diese rosa Zwiebel eignet sich sehr gut als Zwiebelsalat!


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Andal - bin auch ein Zwiebelfan ; herrlich die Dinger 

Bei mir gab´s eben Resteessen von Filet und Rumpsteak an Rosmarin Bratkartoffeln .

R.S.


----------



## wolfgang f. (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Roscoff schmecken mir ebenfalls sehr gut. Wär auch ein Tipp für Wolfgang, der ja fast in der nähe ist



:mVielen Dank! In die Finistère werde ich allerdings voraussichtlich erst nächstes Jahr kommen...
Von den Johnnies habe ich schon gelesen, muß auch ne ganz speziell bretonische Besonderheit sein!
Dass aber richtig gute Zwiebeln fast jedes Essen aufpeppen können, versteht sich bei mir von selbst und so werde ich auch in der Bretagne nach den richtigen Ausschau halten#6!


----------



## wolfgang f. (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Zwiebelfans sollten die hier unbedingt mal probieren. Die Höri-Bülle vom Bodensee!


 Da geb ich Dir zu 100% recht! Vor allem zu saurem Backsteinkäs ein Muß!!!
Saurer Backsteinkäs: In Scheiben geschnittener Romadur (zur Not Limburger) in einer Essig-Öl-(Rotisseur-)Senf-Gurkensud-Marinade mit grob gestossenem Pfeffer wenig kleingeschnittener Essiggurke und besagten Zwiebelchen ordentlich ziehen lassen und anschliessend mit frischem Bauernbrot wegputzen- das schmeckt und enthält soviel Musik dass ganz Hessen erblasst  ! 
Anmerkung: Vorsicht mit dem Salz -> aus dem Käs tritt soviel aus, dass es für gewöhnlich kein weiteres braucht!


----------



## Andal (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auf einem Carpaccio vom weißen und schwarzen Pressack machen sie sich aber auch gut... Zwiebeln kann ich auch so essen, wie andere Leute Äpfel.


----------



## wolfgang f. (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@andal
 #6 Bild dazu - >  #307 (Seite 31)...:vik:



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Zum Thema Hausmannskost...
> Das ist jetzt mal eines von den Gerichten , die entgegengesetzt zu ihrer Optik schmecken: Bayrischer Press-Sack, sauer angemacht (@nordbeck: u.a. mit Gurkensud) mit Butterbrot und Apfel-Holunderblütenschorle...
> Bei den Aussentemperaturen #6#6#6


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kocht hier Keiner mehr ? |supergri

Gerade in den Ofen geschoben : parfümiertes Kräuterhähnchen |rolleyes

R.S.


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> :mVielen Dank! In die Finistère werde ich allerdings voraussichtlich erst nächstes Jahr kommen...
> Von den Johnnies habe ich schon gelesen, muß auch ne ganz speziell bretonische Besonderheit sein!
> Dass aber richtig gute Zwiebeln fast jedes Essen aufpeppen können, versteht sich bei mir von selbst und so werde ich auch in der Bretagne nach den richtigen Ausschau halten#6!



in manchen läden haben wir die nur verwendet wenn es um zwiebelgeschmack geht. im gegensatz zu normalen zwiebeln gibts da sogar ne saison 
soubise oder marmelade aus den dingern ist ne wucht.



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Da geb ich Dir zu 100% recht! Vor allem zu saurem Backsteinkäs ein Muß!!!
> Saurer Backsteinkäs: In Scheiben geschnittener Romadur (zur Not  Limburger) in einer Essig-Öl-(Rotisseur-)Senf-Gurkensud-Marinade mit  grob gestossenem Pfeffer wenig kleingeschnittener Essiggurke und  besagten Zwiebelchen ordentlich ziehen lassen und anschliessend mit  frischem Bauernbrot wegputzen- das schmeckt und enthält soviel Musik  dass ganz Hessen erblasst  !
> Anmerkung: Vorsicht mit dem Salz -> aus dem Käs tritt soviel aus, dass es für gewöhnlich kein weiteres braucht!



schweizer wurstsalat könnte ich auch mal wieder essen fällt mir da so ein 
ich nehm gerne älteren gouda dafür, aber sowas bekommt man in deutschland nur im feinkostladen und zahlt dann zu viel #d


----------



## madpraesi (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@nordbeck 
Danke hört sich gut an #h
und der Freund der Richter ist der Mann meiner Freundin :q
Danke nochmal
Gruß Christian


----------



## Trollwut (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nicht das beste, aber dafür mit Kosten von ca 2,50€ für alles zusammen doch sehr vorteilhaft


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die leckere gut und günstig Mayo. Hmmmmmm


----------



## Trollwut (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Genau!
Mit wunderbaren 650 kalorien/ 100g 

Köstlich!


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Nicht das beste, aber dafür mit Kosten von ca 2,50€ für alles zusammen doch sehr vorteilhaft




Sieht doch gut aus !

In diesem Thread gibt´s kein gut oder schlecht - nur lecker 

R.S.


----------



## Kotzi (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mayo mach ich mir wenn ich sie mir selber mache immer die ganz faule Variante:

200 ml Öl, 1 tl Senf, 1 Ei , Salz , Pfeffer , Zitronensaft, je nach Wunsch Kräuter, Knobi etc. 

Das ganze wird einfach mit dem Purierstab gemixt = schnelle Mayo.


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Genau!
> Mit wunderbaren 650 kalorien/ 100g
> 
> Köstlich!




Ich würd noch Butter dran machen damit es besser rutscht :]

Es gibt hier definitiv schlechte Sachen. Vor allem wenn ein an drin vorkommt. 

Das Schnitzel und die Frittaten würd ich aber sofort essen


----------



## Andal (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wo siehst du da Frittaten? Das sind Bratkartoffeln und keine Pfannkuchen/Eierkuchen!


----------



## Trollwut (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> v schlechte Sachen. Vor allem wenn ein an drin vorkommt.
> 
> Das Schnitzel und die Frittaten würd ich aber sofort essen



Genau genommen soll es Steak mit kleingeschnittenen und frittierten Kartoffeln darstellen. :q


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Haha


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Genau genommen soll es Steak mit kleingeschnittenen und frittierten Kartoffeln darstellen. :q



Du meintest wohl *an* frittierten Kartoffeln :vik:

Kleiner Spass ; fett aber lecker #6

R.S.

P.S: Andal |sagnix


----------



## Trollwut (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das Schnitzel gibts heute 
Inklusive Reststeak von gestern


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So wie ich das seh machst du die Verpflegung beim nächsten mal


----------



## Trollwut (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> So wie ich das seh machst du die Verpflegung beim nächsten mal



Gerne.
Wie stehst du denn zu Dosenspaghetti? :m


----------



## Andal (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schnitzel mit Nutella. Wann ist es denn so weit? Ich meine entbindungsmäßig! |supergri


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Schnitzel mit Nutella. Wann ist es denn so weit? Ich meine entbindungsmäßig! |supergri




So wie ich das mitbekommen hab jeden morgen. :>


----------



## Kotzi (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bis zur braunen Entbindung dauert es doch so meistens 18 - 32 Stunden...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wer sich gegenseitig anpissen will, ist bei uns falsch........
Macht euren persönlichen Zwist unter euch aus.
Danke.


----------



## H.Senge (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hast du was rausgelöscht oder versteh ich grad nur Bahnhof?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Logo hab ich das gelöscht.......
Die zwei wissen Bescheid, sonst ist niemand was passiert..


----------



## wolfgang f. (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> marmelade aus den dingern ist ne wucht.


#6 Absolut! Vor allem zum Käse am Schluß passt Zwiebel-Marmelade genial! Nehm ich gerne als Ersatz/ Ergänzung für mein selbst fabriziertes Mango-Chutney zum läufigen Camembert oder anderen edlen Käse-Sorten!


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich nehms auch gerne als beilage zum rind oder anderem kräftigen fleisch


----------



## wolfgang f. (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Stimmt, zu Reh-Braten hatte ich sie auch schon als leckere Alternative zu der ewigen Preiselbeer-Marmelade, die halt so dazu genommen wurde, wenn´s an Kreativität fehlte (was nicht heißt, dass ich sie , wenn sie taugt wegschieben würde...)

Da müsste sich doch auch ausgezeichnet ne Ente mit lackieren lassen oder was meint ein Profi dazu?


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich bin nicht so für lackiertes Geflügel, aber gehen wird das zweifelsfrei. 
Ich koch meine nur runter und pürrier nicht. Entsprechend ist sie etwas stückig und geht Richtung Kompott. Wenn du damit aber lackieren willst ist etwas feiner sicher die richtige Wahl. Würde auch etwas Öl oder besser noch salzbutter einarbeiten um ne schönere lackage und Kruste zu bekommen. (roscoffe, isigny so schließt sich der Kreis


----------



## wolfgang f. (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja, was leckeres fettiges auf jeden Fall und zusätzlich Chillies, ein wenig fein geriebenen Ingwer und/oder Minze und evtl. noch etwas "asiatisch" würzen, aber so dass der Geschmack der Marmelade die Lackierung dominiert!?


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich halt meine eher naturell. Butter war nur tipp um die Mailard Reaktion zu verstärken und der Zucker in der Butter karamellisiert nochmal mit. 

In meiner Marmelade ist nur Zwiebel, salz, Pfeffer, Zucker, Essig, ein Schuss Portwein evtl. Ein Lorbeerblatt, alles andere ist mir zu viel.


----------



## wolfgang f. (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei eigentlicher Bestimmung (zu Käse etc eben..) #6
Statt dem Port wird´s bei mir  vermutlich ein Spritzer Balsamico sein, denn das werde ich auf jeden Fall auch mal angehen! 

Die Lackiererei war nur als Spielart gedacht...


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja jeder wie er mag. Ich bin eher Purist was das essen angeht. Ich mag klare Aromen und kombinier eher durch Komponenten im Gericht als durch Aromen in den Komponenten.


----------



## angler1996 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Stimmt, zu Reh-Braten hatte ich sie auch schon als leckere Alternative zu der ewigen Preiselbeer-Marmelade, die halt so dazu genommen wurde, wenn´s an Kreativität fehlte (was nicht heißt, dass ich sie , wenn sie taugt wegschieben würde...)
> 
> Da müsste sich doch auch ausgezeichnet ne Ente mit lackieren lassen oder was meint ein Profi dazu?



 ja , wenn du das ganze noch mit etwas Portwein verbesserst
 Gruß A.


----------



## wolfgang f. (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ja jeder wie er mag. Ich bin eher Purist was das essen angeht. Ich mag klare Aromen und kombinier eher durch Komponenten im Gericht als durch Aromen in den Komponenten.



Als Freund der französischen Küche widerspreche ich Dir keinesfalls! 
Nur ab und an muss ich rumprobieren...


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juli 2014)

absolut! ich find es auch grandios, dass es privatleute gibt die so experimentierfreudig sind. vollste zustimmung und vollster respekt!


----------



## Andal (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jetzt gibts erst mal völlig unexperimentell Bratkartoffeln mit Spiegelei und einen Tomatensalat mit Frühlingszwiebeln und etwas frischem Bohnenkraut!


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hört sich super an!  Würd ich an jedem Sommertag zum Mittag essen.


----------



## wolfgang f. (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@nordbeck,
Wow, ein solches Kompliment von einem aus Deiner Liga nehm ich als grosse Ehre! Danke!!

@andal,
ja, klasse Futter->wenn´s nur schnell wieder Sommer würde...


----------



## hanzz (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich mach gleich frische Bratwurst mit Rotkohl und Kartoffeln.
Schön rustikal.


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juli 2014)

wolfgang f. schrieb:


> @nordbeck,
> Wow, ein solches Kompliment von einem aus Deiner Liga nehm ich als grosse Ehre! Danke!!
> 
> @andal,
> ja, klasse Futter->wenn´s nur schnell wieder Sommer würde...




Sehr gerne. Ich lobe alles was gefällt und meine es auch mit vollstem ernst. 

Boah hanzz, Rotkohl jetzt? Ist bei euch anderes Wetter als hier?


----------



## mathei (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer sich gegenseitig anpissen will, ist bei uns falsch........
> Macht euren persönlichen Zwist unter euch aus.
> Danke.



worum es auch immer genau ging. in jedem fall danke.
die letzten seiten kam hier*( nur )* ein tolles schnitzel *mit, bei, an* bratkartoffeln. sah richtig gut aus.


----------



## hanzz (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Sehr gerne. Ich lobe alles was gefällt und meine es auch mit vollstem ernst.
> 
> Boah hanzz, Rotkohl jetzt? Ist bei euch anderes Wetter als hier?



14 grad, Regen.
Richtig uselig.


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Na gut  
Ich Werf mal Spitzkohl a la creme mit Zwiebeln und Speck als sommerliche Alternative in den Raum


----------



## Steff-Peff (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Keep it simple !
Mistkratzerhaxen vom Grill imit Ciabattabrot und einem leckeren greichischen Salat #6
Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## hanzz (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Na gut
> Ich Werf mal Spitzkohl a la creme mit Zwiebeln und Speck als sommerliche Alternative in den Raum



Ich liebe Spitzkohl mit Speck.
Nächstes mal


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Na gut
> Ich Werf mal Spitzkohl a la creme mit Zwiebeln und *Speck *als sommerliche Alternative in den Raum



Speck, Speck , Speck - wieso denn immer Speck ???

Man möge mich jetzt auslachen oder nicht - nach einer FLEISCHLOSEN Woche quasi Pescatorisch, konnte ich auf Fleisch jeglicher Art gut verzichten.

Speck als fettreicher, salziger Geschmacksträger - gut.

aber gesund ist auf Dauer anders !

R.S.


----------



## Andal (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ R.S.:

Das Leben geht doch eh tödlich aus, warum also kasteien!?


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> @ R.S.:
> 
> Das Leben geht doch eh tödlich aus, warum also kasteien!?



Also ich kann von mir behaupten, ein (übermäßiger) Fleischesser zu sein.

7 mal die Woche Fleisch ist (war???) für mich immer selbstverständlich.

Frühstücksbelag in Form von Wurst , Mittags warmes Fleisch-Gericht und abends teilweise noch nachgelegt.

Eine Woche lang habe ich dann Fleisch weggelassen - ganz besonders die fetten Sachen wie Speck, Schwein und fettreiche Wurst.

Seitdem habe ich mich (ungelogen) besser gefühlt.

Ich glaube einfach, dass sehr gutes Fleisch einige male pro Woche ausreicht, statt immer billiges Fleisch zu f..ss.n.

Der Geschmack ist unbestritten vollmundig - aber ich denke, gerade die moderne, bewußte küche geht mittlerweile einen anderen Weg.

Nunja, nur meine Meinung.

R.S.


----------



## hanzz (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Speck, Speck , Speck - wieso denn immer Speck ???
> 
> Man möge mich jetzt auslachen oder nicht - nach einer FLEISCHLOSEN Woche quasi Pescatorisch, konnte ich auf Fleisch jeglicher Art gut verzichten.
> 
> ...



Zum Ausgleich gibt's die Woche noch Zander mit Krabben an  Staudensellerie und Couscous


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Letzte Warnung an die 2 Stresser..............
Ab hier Punkte.............


----------



## Trollwut (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*


----------



## madpraesi (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Trollwut 
sieht ja ganz gut aus #6

aber was um himmelswillen macht das Nutella da ;+ #d

Gruß Christian


----------



## Trollwut (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vertraue nie einem Gastgeber, bei dem kein Nutella auf dem Tisch steht 
Obgleich das natürlich nicht aufs Schnitzel kommt


----------



## chester (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Mittag gabs Pifferlinge mit Speck und Petersilie nebst einem Nackenkottlett. Sämtliches Fleisch wurde dem Schwäbisch-Hallischen entnommen.


----------



## daci7 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Heute Mittag gabs Pifferlinge mit Speck und Petersilie nebst einem Nackenkottlett. Sämtliches Fleisch wurde dem Schwäbisch-Hallischen entnommen.


Hier sprießen auch schon die Pfifferlinge und die ersten Sommersteinpilze sind auch schon mit gekommen. Am Montag mal beim Angeln neben den Weg am Wasser geschaut und direkt mein Körbchen ausgepackt :m ... und dabei hab ich noch so viel getrocknete Pilze im Schrank.


----------



## nordbeck (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Heute Mittag gabs Pifferlinge mit Speck und Petersilie nebst einem Nackenkottlett. Sämtliches Fleisch wurde dem Schwäbisch-Hallischen entnommen.


sau geil. Leider krieg ich das Schwein bei uns so schwer. Mag daran liegen, dass ich in der Grafschaft Bentheim wohne [emoji15][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## fordfan1 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Mittag schönen Kochkäs gemacht,und eben mit Graubrot genossen :m


----------



## Seemöwe (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bagettbrötchen mit Bockwurst


----------



## fordfan1 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Seemöwe schrieb:


> Bagettbrötchen mit Bockwurst



Du Schlemmer :g


----------



## chester (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aber dafür sollte doch was leckeres vom Bentheimer Landschwein zu bekommen sein.


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Heute Mittag gabs Pifferlinge mit Speck und Petersilie nebst einem Nackenkottlett. Sämtliches Fleisch wurde dem* Schwäbisch-Hallischen* entnommen.



Legger - oder?

Schönes marmoriertes Bratgut, wie ich finde - und Pfifferlinge sind fein :l

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> sau geil. Leider krieg ich das Schwein bei uns so schwer. Mag daran liegen, dass ich in der Grafschaft Bentheim wohne [emoji15][emoji16][emoji16]



Dein Bratgut sieht dafür doch immer top aus - Bentheimer bekommen wir halt nicht :m

Schneidest Du das Fett immer ein ?

Wg. der Verformung in der Pfanne/Aussehen oder damit es besser austritt?

Gruß.

R.S.


----------



## wolfgang f. (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Für mich als Nass-Esser werden´s heute Spaghetti mit Panchetta-Zucchini-Parmigiano-Sauce (wobei die Zucchini als Füllmaterial herhalten müssen- bringen ja nicht wirklich viel mit...  )
Nicht nur zum Farberhalt des Gemüses kommt ein ordentlicher Schubs Limette mit rein, das schmeckt derart frisch und geil!!! #6


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Na dann nen´ Guten :m

R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Reis, Rinderragout, Salat............


----------



## wolfgang f. (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@R.S.,
Danke dir!


----------



## wolfgang f. (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Reis, Rinderragout, Salat



Satzstellung müssen wir noch üben Thomas -> das wichtigste immer zuerst|supergri -> Fleisch
:mAber auch ein ausgezeichnetes Nass-Essen für Schwaben
Das ist das schöne hier - man kann sich immer wieder Ideen holen, wenn man mal nicht weiss, was es morgen geben soll!#6


----------



## Trollwut (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Resteessen mir: Bratkartoffeln, Ei, Käse, Schinken und Majonese


----------



## wolfgang f. (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:mUnd wo ist das Nutella?:q:q:q


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Resteessen mir: Bratkartoffeln, Ei, Käse, Schinken und Majonese




Willst du abnehmen ?

Das ist doch viel zu gesund :m:vik:

R.S.


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hatte mal wieder nach langer Zeit voll bock auf ein Hawaii Toast.
Vor Wochen war ein Bericht im TV,der Koch hat das Ding mit masala curry gewürzt.
Astrein, hab schon den dritten wech,Bilder hab ich nicht gemacht jeder weiß ja wie son Toast aussieht.

ABBA Sonntag kommen Bilder zum WM Essen 5cm Koteletts|bigeyes kurz in der Bratpfanne 3min von jeder Seite und ab in Backofen in ALU 20min 180grad#6

Mfg nobbi


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Satzstellung müssen wir noch üben Thomas -> das wichtigste immer zuerst|supergri -> Fleisch


Stimmt (leider) schon - ist nur noch ein Rest Ragout - daher Reis  Hauptkomponente :-(((..


----------



## Trollwut (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Willst du abnehmen ?
> 
> Das ist doch viel zu gesund :m:vik:
> 
> R.S.



Ne, hab so eingekauft, dasses für die Woche grad so reicht und jetzt muss weg, was noch da is, weil ich ab Freitag länger bei meinen Eltern (und damit am angeln) bin :vik:


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...Resteessen ... SUUPER :m#6#6#6

Dann mal Petri zum Wochenend´

Fänge bitte brutzeln und in den Fischthread rein |rolleyes

R.S.


----------



## Franky (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Endlich ma wieder ne orrnliche Bohlonäse!  Insgesamt ca. 4 - 5 h geköchelt...


----------



## chester (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

4-5 h? Quick and dirty version?


----------



## Franky (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja - irgendwann hatte ich auch mal Hunger und konnte mich nicht mehr beherrschen!


----------



## chester (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja, das ist immer das nervige an so ner Bolo.  Deswegen fange ich immer freitags mit nem 15l Ansatz an. Was dann Sonntags eingekocht wird ist wirklich bedeutend weniger.


----------



## Trollwut (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ...Resteessen ... SUUPER :m#6#6#6
> 
> Dann mal Petri zum Wochenend´
> 
> ...



Danke dir#h
Wird Aaljagd, und dann muss ich damit sichs lohnt mindestens 10 fangen. Wird also wahrscheinlich mit dem bruzzeln noch dauern 
:m


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So, dann will ich auch mal 

Schweinefilet/Urwaldpfeffer/Risotto mit getrockneten Tomaten


----------



## wolfgang f. (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo Neuling,
geil, noch einer aus der Oberhaus-Küche! Sieht lecker aus!
Kennst Du nordbeck oder wat?


----------



## Jose (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt (leider) schon - ist nur noch ein Rest Ragout - daher Reis  Hauptkomponente :-(((..




*HELP THE POOR*

spendet für Thomas, geht ja gar nicht, Thomas auf ration...
nicht dass er von fleische fällt!!!


oops, könnt euch doch etwas zeit lassen, tät dem e-rauchenden koch besser...


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Hallo Neuling,
> geil, noch einer aus der Oberhaus-Küche! Sieht lecker aus!
> Kennst Du nordbeck oder wat?



Nordbeck kenn ich nicht! Bzw. nicht das ich wüsste |supergri

Ich such ja immernoch den Vorstellungthread ^^


----------



## wolfgang f. (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Willkommen an Bo(a)rd,
Du kannst uns ja hier Tag sagen, wir freuen uns über eine weitere Bereicherung!


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Willkommen an Bo(a)rd,
> Du kannst uns ja hier Tag sagen, wir freuen uns über eine weitere Bereicherung!



Gut, dann stell ich mich mal kurz vor:

Ich heisse Stefan, komm vom Kaiserstuhl (nähe Freiburg) und wohne zur Zeit in Berlin.
Zu meinen Hobbies gehören Angeln, Fotografie, Kochen und alle Arten von Reptilien, Amphibien und Spinnentieren 

Wer noch irgendwas wissen will, einfach fragen


----------



## wolfgang f. (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Noch einer aus m Ländle- klasse! Badener von der Grenze zum Elsass sind für ihre Küche bekannt!
 Dass Du gerne kochst UND fotografierst sieht man: Dein Filet ist ja auf den Punkt gegart und schön präsentiert #6


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Noch einer aus m Ländle- klasse! Badener von der Grenze zum Elsass sind für ihre Küche bekannt!
> Dass Du gerne kochst UND fotografierst sieht man: Dein Filet ist ja auf den Punkt gegart und schön präsentiert #6



Hab da ja auch von den Besten der Region gelernt |supergri


----------



## wolfgang f. (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kochen ist also nicht nur Dein Hobby?


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Kochen ist also nicht nur Dein Hobby?



Nein, ist momentan auch noch mein Beruf :m


----------



## wolfgang f. (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:mUnd wer sind die Besten Deiner Herkunfts-Region in Deinen Augen?


----------



## Jose (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mehlige salzkartoffeln, 
ein hartgekochtes ei, 
eine rohe zwiebel, 
grobes meersalz,  olivenöl


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> :mUnd wer sind die Besten Deiner Herkunfts-Region in Deinen Augen?



Da gibts sehr viele  und die Kochen alle recht unterschiedlich, sodass ich mich nicht wirklich auf einen festlegen könnte!
Aber zu meinen Lieblingsrestaurants zählen:

Schwarzer Adler - Oberbergen
alte Post - Müllheim
La Vigna - Sulzburg
Rebstock - Endingen
Schwarzmatt - Badenweiler
Zirbelstube - Freiburg
Wolfshöhle - Freiburg


----------



## wolfgang f. (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Na das sind doch schon mal amtliche Hausnummern - und alle gleich um die Ecke bei Dir...
Ihr Schwarzwälder seid ja so verwöhnt von nördlich vor Freudenstadt bis südlich nach Freiburg...


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja, is ne klasse gegend! Und der Badische Wein ist natürlich auch nicht zu verachten |supergri


----------



## wolfgang f. (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wohl wahr! Und das Elsass mit seinen ganzen Tempeln nebenan!..
 Aber bevor Thomas das schreibt: Darüber sollten wir uns im Nachbar-Trööt weiterunterhalten: Kulinarischer Laber...(sonst off-topic...)


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ok, um OT zu vermeiden |rolleyes





grüner Spargel/Tomatenvinaigrette/Frühlingslauch/Kirschtomaten/Szechuan


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Keep it simple !
> Mistkratzerhaxen vom Grill imit Ciabattabrot und einem leckeren greichischen Salat #6
> Gruß
> Steff-Peff






Hehehe - noch so ein Hähnchenfan #6

Bei mir gab es Koriander/Kräuter - Hähnchen an mit Olivenkraut gefüllter Spitzpaprika und Backofen-Töften.

Die gute französische Butter ( dieses mal ungesalzen ) darf für das Backen dann auch nicht fehlen :m

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sinners-Reptiles schrieb:


> Ok, um OT zu vermeiden |rolleyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Superlecker sieht das aus - und ein herzliches willkommen #6

R.S.


----------



## Andal (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hehehe - noch so ein Hähnchenfan #6



Chicken geht immer! :vik:

Gibts heute mal wieder auf die asiatische Art. Geschnetzelte Hühnerbrust, mit Hoisin- und süßer Sojasoße, Knoblauch und Chilli, Szechuanpfeffer und Ingwer mariniert und dann mit gemischtem Gemüse und chinesischen Eiernudeln gebraten.


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hört sich verdammt gut an...

R.S.


----------



## nordbeck (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sinners-Reptiles schrieb:


> Ok, um OT zu vermeiden |rolleyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Geil! Gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## Kotzi (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Habe auch gerade, inpiriert durch das Hühnerkeulen-Bild, mir ein paar Hühnerkeulen asiatisch eingelegt bzw probiere ich gerade aus ob es schmeckt.

Soyasauce, erdnussöl, chillimarmelade, limettensaft, ingwer, knoblauch, schalotten, ein bisschen mangosauce und einen schuss selbstgemachtes currypulver.

Mal schauen wie es morgen wird.


----------



## hanzz (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Habe auch gerade, inpiriert durch das Hühnerkeulen-Bild, mir ein paar Hühnerkeulen asiatisch eingelegt bzw probiere ich gerade aus ob es schmeckt.
> 
> Soyasauce, erdnussöl, chillimarmelade, limettensaft, ingwer, knoblauch, schalotten, ein bisschen mangosauce und einen schuss selbstgemachtes currypulver.
> 
> Mal schauen wie es morgen wird.



Hört sich auf jeden Fall gut an.


----------



## wolfgang f. (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sinners-Reptiles schrieb:


> grüner Spargel/Tomatenvinaigrette/Frühlingslauch/Kirschtomaten/Szechuan



Mmmmh, würd ich ohne zu zögern komplett aufessen!
Auch ganz grosses Kino!#6


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Salat mit Herz 

Salat/Hühnerherzen/Steinchampignons/Frühlingslauch/Tasmanischer Pfeffer




Salad with Heart


----------



## nordbeck (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

geil!


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin,

sieht schön aus - aber Herzen würde ich nicht nochmal essen.

Geschmacklich und "mental" nicht meine Welt - aber fachlich bestimmt top gemacht und das Bild sieht auch sehr gut aus #6

Keine Kritik also - nur persönliche Ansicht 

R.S.


----------



## Andal (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Herz muss man immer ganz gründlich von Blutresten befreien. Geflügelherzen eben dazu halbieren. Dann ist auch der "blecherne" Geschmack weg, wenn man den nicht so mag.

Könnte mal wieder Kalbsherz beim Metzger bestellen. Schön geschmort, mit Colecannon vom Spitzkraut und ganz mehligen Kartoffeln...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sauer das Herz, wie Schweinenierchen - klasse ;-)))


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sauer das Herz, wie Schweinenierchen - klasse ;-)))



Ich glaube Nieren sind das einzige vom Tier was ich nicht mag ^^ ausser Spanische Nierchen natürlich


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So wieder zurück aus Frankreich und gleich mal den vormittag in der Küche verbracht 


Garnelenspieße
Melonen im Speckmantel
Melonensalat mit roten zwiebeln und Speck
Ziegenkäsesalat mit Oliven
Scampis mit Tomaten
Bruscetta
Rest vom Schollenfilet auf Baquette
Soanische Bratkartoffeln

und der Kinderteller mit Toast und Schinken
Salzstangen und Quark
Toast und Bärchenwurst.


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



> Toast und Bärchenwurst.


 :vik:#6
Das wär meins


----------



## wolfgang f. (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> sieht schön aus - aber Herzen würde ich nicht nochmal essen R.S.


Nicht mal wenn´s so schön präsentiert wird? Also ich bin eigentlich auch nicht so der Freund von Innereien aller Art- aber das würde ich mit Sicherheit probieren! Zu einem Versucherle eines Salats wie diesem wäre ich immer bereit...#6

@Stefan,
hab grad mal Deine Flickr-Datei  etwas durchgeblättert -> mein allergrösster Respekt! Da sind ja richtige Profi-Pics dabei- machst Du das auch noch beruflich?


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ne mach das nur aus spass an der freude  
bei gelegenheit werd ich die cam auch mal mit ans wasser nehmen...


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Tim & Stefan,
Jungs, auch wenn Ihr Eure Hanwerkskunst mit Sicherheit beherrscht: Ihr solltet Euch beide ein Zusatz-Standbein als Food-Designer zulegen! Da hab ich schon WESENTLICH schlechtere Kochbücher angesehen (mit grossen Augenschmerzen)!


----------



## nordbeck (14. Juli 2014)

Das ist grundsätzlich ne gute Idee, aber die guten Foodstylisten sind ne andere Liga. Zumal es bei den meisten auch kein essbares essen ist welches fotografiert wird.


Dazu noch 
http://vimeo.com/94382379

Wenn man sowas macht, dann sollte da der Anspruch liegen.


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich mein ja auch nicht die von Pfanni-Bratkartoffeln, über die ich mal nen absoluten Ekel-Film gesehen hab...
Schon eher den Künstler von vimeo, den Du da zeigst! Mit dem würde ich jedenfalls weitaus lieber zusammenarbeiten wie mit Deinem Ex-Chef (?) - der wird mir immer unsympathischer, auch wenn er was kann...
Nee, ich dachte an die Präsentationen Eurer Küchen-Produkte -> die find ich wirklich abbildenswert! #6


----------



## hanzz (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Ich mein ja auch nicht die von Pfanni-Bratkartoffeln, über die ich mal nen absoluten Ekel-Film gesehen hab...
> Schon eher den Künstler von vimeo, den Du da zeigst! Mit dem würde ich jedenfalls weitaus lieber zusammenarbeiten wie mit Deinem Ex-Chef (?) - der wird mir immer unsympathischer, auch wenn er was kann...
> Nee, ich dachte an die Präsentationen Eurer Küchen-Produkte -> die find ich wirklich abbildenswert! #6



Unsympathisch hin oder her.
Willst du in der Küche gross werden, nur so. Sonst tanzen die Mäuse aufm Tisch.
Chef sein ist nicht einfach, weil du im Sinne deiner "Firma" meistens Arsch sein musst. Auch zu den Leuten, die du eigentlich magst.
Es gibt in vielen Firmen sogar extra Seminare für angehende Führungskräfte.

Nennt sich dann "Vom Arbeitskollegen zum Vorgesetzten"
Da lernst Du Distanz.


P.S.:
Heut gabs auf die Schnelle Spaghetti Carbonara.


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



hanzz schrieb:


> Unsympathisch hin oder her.
> Willst du in der Küche gross werden, nur so. Sonst tanzen die Mäuse aufm Tisch.
> Chef sein ist nicht einfach, weil du im Sinne deiner "Firma" meistens Arsch sein musst. Auch zu den Leuten, die du eigentlich magst.
> Es gibt in vielen Firmen sogar extra Seminare für angehende Führungskräfte.



Ähem- ich hab auch n paar Leute "unter" mir, komm mit ihnen aus (glaub ich zumindest) kenn die Führungskräfte-Seminare und glaub trotzdem noch an´s Team! Und ich hab auch schon ne Küche gesehen, in der kein Rumgeschreie vorherrscht und die trotzdem besternt ist
Man muß kein Arsch sein sondern ne Autorität !!!
Aber wir gehen schon wieder off topic #t

-> Gebratene Maultaschen mit Zwiebel und Ei dazu schwäbischen Kartoffel-Gurken-Salat


----------



## nordbeck (14. Juli 2014)

Küche ist auch traditionell das Sammelbecken für die gesellschaftlich gescheiterten und chancenlosen. Mit sowas hast du es in der Firma nicht zu tun nehm ich an. Entsprechend freundlich und emphatisch kann man als Chef sein, da diese wenigstens verstehen und einsehen wenn man was tadelt. Versuch das mal nem koch beizubringen, der mit dem bestehen der Ausbildung seinen Hauptschulabschluss erworben hat.


----------



## Andal (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> -> Gebratene Maultaschen mit Zwiebel und Ei dazu schwäbischen Kartoffel-Gurken-Salat



Auch wenn es den Schwaben als Gotteslästerung vorkommen mag, aber Maultaschen mag am liebsten als Einlage in einer guten Gulaschsuppe.


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Auch wenn es den Schwaben als Gotteslästerung vorkommen mag, aber *Maultaschen* mag am liebsten *als* *Einlage in einer guten Gulaschsuppe*.




Hatte ich noch nicht auf der Rechnung - wird ausprobiert ! #6

R.S.


----------



## wolfgang f. (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:qNichts was es nicht gibt:q
Maultaschen sind so gesehen eigentlich kein Essen sondern eine Philosophie -> einer will sie nur mit Fleisch-Fülle, der nächste mit Fleisch-Spinat, der dritte mit Lachs, der vierte mit Frischkäse und und und 
Dann noch mannigfaltige Arten der Zubereitung ganz, gerollt, geschnitten; von in der Brühe über mit Zwiebeln abgeschmelzt oder überbacken bis zu "mit Ei gebraten"...
Schließlich die Beilagen : Saucen oder besser Sossen (schwäb.) aller Couleur ->  tomatig, bratensossig, käsig und so weiter- eigentlich grundsätzlich a schlonzigs Kartoffel-Salätle aber dazu auch mal mit Gurken drin, Tomatensalat, Grüner aller Sorten, Gelbe Rüben-Salat (gekocht oder geraspelt)!Ach hehr mr doch uff- älles ischt meglich#6
Warum also solltest Du Deine nicht in d´Gulaschsupp werfa kenna 

Ach ja und bei mir gabs heute übrigens Tomaten-Gnocchi mit Speck-Zwiebeln und Buntem Salat


----------



## wolfgang f. (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Küche ist auch traditionell das Sammelbecken für die gesellschaftlich gescheiterten und chancenlosen. Mit sowas hast du es in der Firma nicht zu tun nehm ich an. Entsprechend freundlich und emphatisch kann man als Chef sein, da diese wenigstens verstehen und einsehen wenn man was tadelt. Versuch das mal nem koch beizubringen, der mit dem bestehen der Ausbildung seinen Hauptschulabschluss erworben hat.



Ich sach nur: Ich arbeite in einer psychiatrischen Einrichtung... 
:m wer weiß, vielleicht haben wir das selbe Personal / Klientel :q:q:q


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schweinebauch/CousCous/Bergpfirsich/Cranberries/Cola


----------



## wolfgang f. (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6dunkle Sauce super-wenn nur das Cola nicht wäre...#t
->künstlicher Ami-Bäpp, den ich nicht mal trinke #d 
Aber das Krüstchen, die Pfirsiche, die Cranberries und den Couscous würde ich nicht wegschieben! Sieht lecker aus!


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der Schweinebauch wurde ca. 8h in einer marinade aus Zwiebeln, Cola, Sojasoße und Ketjap Manis gegart. Aus dem Sud wurd die Soße hergestellt. Also von der Cola an sich is nur noch etwas süße und ein leichtes cola aroma übrig!


----------



## wolfgang f. (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sinners-Reptiles schrieb:


> Der Schweinebauch wurde ca. 8h in einer marinade aus Zwiebeln, Cola, Sojasoße und Ketjap Manis gegart. Aus dem Sud wurd die Soße hergestellt. Also von der Cola an sich is nur noch etwas süße und ein leichtes cola aroma übrig!


:m Na gut, ich probier´s! #6


----------



## wolfgang f. (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:mUnd weil hier schon so lange nix mehr abgebildet wurde -> Schwäbisch-mediterrane Crossover-Küche (Köfte-Küchle, Djuvec-Reis, Ratatouille und ein wenig Cacik)   #6


----------



## nordbeck (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Würd ich essen.  hab grad drei Tage Hähnchen Curry und einen Tag Risotto hinter mir.


----------



## wolfgang f. (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:m Danke! Du kannst es schon deutlich schöner- aber es hat geschmeckt und war ja auch Amateur-Status


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Is aufjedenfall ne männliche Portion


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aber so wenig Fleisch und so viel Mädchenzeugs wie Gemüse und Reis (anscheinend aber wenigstens kein Vollkorn) 
;-)))


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@sinners
Tja-"liaber an Ranza vum fressa wia´n an Buckel vum schaffa!"
@Thomas,
:q Du hast ja recht: Beim Fleisch hatte ich die andere Hälfte noch auf der Vorlegeplatte...
  Aber was ist "Vollkorn-Reis"?


----------



## Franky (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> .
> Aber was ist "Vollkorn-Reis"?



Ungewaschene Rasensaat! :q:q:q Fast so schlimm wie "Wildreis"  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

grins - ich meinte ja nur ;-)))

Wenns noch Fleischreserve gab, nehm ich auch das "Mädchenessen" wieder zurück ;-)


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Leber/Salbei/Schwarzwälder Schinken/Nektarine/Kartoffelpüree


----------



## Fuschus (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab noch nie Leber gegessen. Die würd ich aber probieren sehr schön angerichtet


----------



## nordbeck (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lecker!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Würd ich essen.



Ich nicht!:q

Ich nehm das, was die Eidechse hier gezaubert hat!


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schön, wer Kochen und Backen kann. Ich kann es nicht. Ich lasse sogar Wasser anbrennen und Neulich habe ich ein Ei 20 Minuten gekocht, das wollte einfach nicht weich werden.#q|supergri:q


----------



## Franky (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Leber, Röstzwiebeln und Kartoffelpü... Mjammi! Am liebsten von kleine Kuh :q


----------



## Fuschus (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schweinenacken. Ja der Teller ist voll :g


----------



## nordbeck (24. Juli 2014)

Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich nicht!:q
> 
> Ich nehm das, was die Eidechse hier gezaubert hat!



neuer tag neues essen. würd heute auch ins reptiliengasthaus einkehren, aber es wurd geschlachtet in bentheim :k










Franky schrieb:


> Leber, Röstzwiebeln und Kartoffelpü... Mjammi! Am liebsten von kleine Kuh :q




Apfel dazu und Zwiebelsauce, dann hat man den Klassiker Kalbsleber Berliner Art


----------



## nordbeck (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schweinerei mit asiatischem ratatouille und Sesam


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tim, das würde ich meinen eigenen "Künsten" unter Garantie vorziehen!#6

Geil, das!!!

Ihr zwei Profis habt´s einfach drauf das Auge anzuheizen! Auch Reptils Leber sieht mega-gut aus! auch wenn Leber per se meins nicht ist...schön isses halt doch sowas zu sehen!


----------



## chester (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wie machst du "asiatisches ratatouille"?


----------



## nordbeck (24. Juli 2014)

So wie man normales auch machen würde aber mit Chili, Sesam Öl, fischsauce, rotem Essig und mirin. 

Also Pilze, Paprika, Aubergine anrösten, Zwiebel, Knoblauch Chili schwitzen, Tomate drauf, mit Essig, fischsauce ablöschen, mit mirin und Brühe auffüllen, bisschen reduzieren. Würzen mit Koriandersaat, kreuzkümmel, frischem koriander, roter zwiebel, zwiebellauch und Ingwer.


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Tim,
Klasse! Ich hatte noch von meinem Rataouille übrig und habe es auf Dein Rezept hin mit in Chilli-Knofi-Öl eingelegtem KORIANDER gepimpt! Dass Koriander so fein dazupasst hätte ich nicht geahnt! Anstatt normaler Zwiebeln habe ich eine nicht zu kleine Menge Schalotten mitgebrutzelt und statt des Sesams hatte ich schon geröstetes Sesamöl verwendet! Das war eine perfekte Komposition!


----------



## nordbeck (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

top, freut mich zu hören


----------



## chester (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

chique... bis auf den frischen Koriander. Seife gehört in die Waschmaschine 

Bei mir gabs heute low carb fried rice - geblitzen Blumenkohl mit Pilzen, Frühlingslauch, Schweinehack und allerlei asiatischem Gedöns.


----------



## nordbeck (24. Juli 2014)

chester schrieb:


> chique... bis auf den frischen Koriander. Seife gehört in die Waschmaschine
> 
> Bei mir gabs heute low carb fried rice - geblitzen Blumenkohl mit Pilzen, Frühlingslauch, Schweinehack und allerlei asiatischem Gedöns.




Geblitzer Blumenkohl? Etwa den berühmten cous cous? 

Koriander find ich super. Seifig find ich nur die großen Blätter bzw. Übertriebene Dosierung. Am besten sind die Stiele. Intensiver Geschmack und nicht seifig.

Und wo ist das Foto von dem geblatene leis ?


----------



## chester (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Genau der. Adria @home 

Tatsächlich hab ich Koriander nur vorgesetzt bekommen und nie selbst verarbeitet - muss wohl einer an mir versaubeutelt haben. Die einzige leckere Variante gab es mal als Eis bei Björn Freitag. Aber selbst da war die Seife an der Grenze...

Foto gibts nich. Sah aus wie schonmal gegessen. Weiße Grundmasse und Austernsauce sind keine gute Kombi.


----------



## nordbeck (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn du den das nächste mal machst, gib mal ein paar gehackte salzige Erdnüsse hinzu. Geht ab


----------



## chester (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist notiert.


----------



## Sherminator (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eben gab es meinen ersten Afrowels.
Filetiert, mit groben Meersalz abgerieben, meliert und in Butter goldbraun ausgebraten.
Danach durften die Filets noch kurz im Backofen kurz entspannen und weil ich wissen wollte, ob der so hochgelobte Geschmack tatsächlich so gut ist wie oft beschrieben, gab es nur einen Klecks Creme fraiche dazu.
Und was soll ich sagen Leider Geil.
Ich muss noch ein paar mehr von den Biestern fangen :vik:.


----------



## ollidaiwa (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zum Anlass der guten Brombeerernte dieses Jahr:


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (26. Juli 2014)

Wieder was für Thomas 

Kohlrabischnitzel Salzkartoffeln und Blumenkohl.


----------



## chester (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Zum Anlass der guten Brombeerernte dieses Jahr:



Hammer!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Wieder was für Thomas
> 
> Kohlrabischnitzel Salzkartoffeln und Blumenkohl.



Passt - bei mir heute scharfer Rindfleischsalat mit selber gebackenen (ge- nicht aufgebacken!) Brötchen..


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Moin 

Heute mal bei Rewe eingekauft.

2,5kg Putenkeule 3€60


----------



## nordbeck (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lecker [emoji12]


----------



## Franky (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Heute mal bei Rewe eingekauft.
> 
> 2,5kg Putenkeule 3€60



Ja is denn scho Weihnachten? :q

Bei mir gabs nur adlige Bandnudeln mit Hähnchen-Champignon-Rahmplatsch...


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Passt - bei mir heute scharfer Rindfleischsalat mit selber gebackenen (ge- nicht aufgebacken!) Brötchen..




Boah,

da hätte ich jetzt auch Bock drauf. Wenn ich dem Wunsch der Familie nachgehe habe ich abends immer Hunger


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zu viele Mädels in der Familie???
;-)))))


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zu viele Mädels in der Familie???
> ;-)))))




Nee,
Gott sei dank nur eine. Aber die beiden Jungs sind noch im " ich ess was auf den Tisch kommt Alter". 
Ein bis zwei mal die Woche koche ich aber dann doch Veggie und erfülle ihr den Wunsch.
Ist ja aber nicht schlimm. Ich habe sie vor vier Jahren missioniert  sie hat fast 15 Jahre kein Fleisch gegessen. Dann ist sie Schwanger geworden und Zappzarap hatte sie so Lust auf Fleisch das sie sich nicht halten konnte. 

Das übel war halt dann, dass ich meine Portionen seitdem teilen muss.
Aber immer noch besser als doppelt zu kochen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Man(n) hats halt schwer ;-)))


----------



## orgel (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hehe, da lob ich mir meine Tochter. Direkt nach Rückkehr aus dem Urlaub zum Grillen bei Bekannten (im Urlaub musste sie mal ne ganze Woche aufs grillen verzichten), gab natürlich auch diverses Salatgedöns, Gemüse und anderes Frauenkrams... Als meine Tochter gefragt wurde, was sie denn noch so möchte, war ihre Antwort nur "egal, hauptsache Fleisch!"


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (27. Juli 2014)

Aber heute 

Alles Made by my Dorf


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geht doch!!!
Klasse - hätt ich jetzt auch Bock drauf ..


----------



## chester (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da am Wochenende der Aal so gut lief:

Aal|Fenchel|Zitrone|Dill


----------



## nordbeck (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lecker  
Hatte grad Schwein mit Hoi sin, mini Spargel ,shitake und anderem gerödel.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Da am Wochenende der Aal so gut lief:
> 
> Aal|Fenchel|Zitrone|Dill






Köstlich sieht das aus #6

wie hast du den Aal zubereitet - etwa im Sud ziehen lassen?

Wäre top, wenn du mal ein paar Sätze dazu schreibst ( zum Nachkochen seehr willkommen ) :m

Gruß, R.S.


----------



## chester (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jup, so wurds gemacht.

Schalotten und Staudensellerie anschwitzen lassen
mit Noilly Prat ablöschen und einkochen
mit  reichlich Riesling auffüllen, Lorbeer und Fenchelsamen dazu und wieder einkochen lassen (nicht ganz so  stark wie wie bei ner klassischen Sauce, der Wein darf gegen den Aal noch ein paar Spitzen verteilen). 
Fischfond dazu geben und noch ein bißchen einkochen
Sud passieren
Aal ausnehmen und häuten, salzen und dann kurz scharf in Butterschmalz anbraten
den Sud leicht salzen,  dann den Aal zugeben und gar ziehen lassen (ca 10-15 min)
Fenchel auf der Mandoline fein hobeln und dann köcheln, mit nem Schuss Weißwein ablöchen und würzen
den Aal aus dem Sud nehmen, nochmal richtig einkochen Creme Fraiche dazu und abschmecken. 
Gehackten Dill dazu 
Aal wieder in die Sauce geben
Fenchel auf Teller verteilen, Aal und Sauce drüber geben und dann mit Zitronenöl (Öl nach Wahl+Zesten+10 Tage ziehen)
vollenden. 

Dann die 2. Flasche Riesling aus dem Kühler holen (die 1. ist schon für den Sud und den Koch drauf gegangen), das Mädchen in ein Sommerkleid stecken und auf dem Balkon plazieren und das Gericht sowie den Wein am selben Ort servieren.

Lecker Aal genießen und sich für die Ernhährung der Sippe durch eigenändiges Erlegen von Beute feiern lassen.


----------



## Riesenangler (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ihr Sadisten.|supergri|supergri|supergri#6.
Da quält ihr einen der nicht kochen kann mit leckersten Bildern. Ich bekommen ja nur ein Schwein auf dem Grill hin (siehe Trööt Schweingrillen), aber bei so was muss ich kapitulieren.


----------



## Surf (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> und sich für die Ernhährung der Sippe durch eigenändiges Erlegen von Beute feiern lassen.



|supergri |supergri Ja!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir heute ganz frugal - und ausnahmsweise nur mit wenig Schwarzwälder Rauchfleisch vom Bauch:
Pellkartoffeln mit Schnittlauchquark...

Damit das (fast, waren nur ca. 100 Gramm) fleischlose nicht so ins Gewicht fällt, noch ein Tipp für Antiveganer:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/266165960114837/


----------



## strignatz (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Frisch gefanger Zander an Weißweinrisotto mit frischem Blattspinat.


----------



## wolfgang f. (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Lecker
> Hatte grad Schwein mit Hoi sin, mini Spargel ,shitake und anderem gerödel.


:vik:  Gelobt sei das Schwein, das Fett ansetzen durfte- gepriesen der Koch, der weiß wo der Geschmacksträger sitzt und es nicht wegschneidet!#6#6 Geiles Futter!

Mal ne andere Frage zu zwei der letzten Beiträge: Aal und Zander sind doch Raubfische...-> Nachbartrööt? Sonst geht der noch ein- das wäre doch schade, oder?!


----------



## wolfgang f. (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> das Mädchen in ein Sommerkleid stecken und auf dem Balkon plazieren


:qUnd wozu erst in´s Sommerkleid stecken? Da unterkühlt sich doch bloß derweil Dein armer Aal und wo bleibt dann der Genuss des Kochs?


----------



## Andal (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> :vik:  Gelobt sei das Schwein...



Vom Schwein ist alles fein! #6


----------



## nordbeck (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nur vom richtigen


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Jup, so wurds gemacht.
> 
> Schalotten und Staudensellerie anschwitzen lassen
> mit Noilly Prat ablöschen und einkochen
> ...






Chester, einfach geil !
Endlich mal ein Aalrezept, was über Räuchern, Braten und Aspik hinausgeht #6

Habe noch 2  Aale im Froster, die genau so gemacht werden !

Herzlichen Dank...

R.S.


----------



## wolfgang f. (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Chicken-Curry , ok ich geb´s ungern zu #t: mit Eismann-Gemüse- war trotzdem äusserst delikat #6!


----------



## nordbeck (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gute Sache Wolfgang! Ich persönlich mag gern Blumenkohl oder Brokkoli in meinem Curry.  

Hast du Paste oder Pulver verwendet?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Apropos Teig - bin grade wieder mal Spätzle untreu geworden und hab wieder Nudeln gemacht (nix (neu)modisches, ganz klassische Grieß/Eiernudeln).

In Butter und Semmelbrösel gebraten und dazu Schälrippla (für Nichtschwaben: mit Zwiebel und Rotwein geschmorte "Spareribs)..

Und nen Salat..

Einfach, passt..


----------



## wolfgang f. (1. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Gute Sache Wolfgang! Ich persönlich mag gern Blumenkohl oder Brokkoli in meinem Curry.  Hast du Paste oder Pulver verwendet?


Danke!
Ich nehm in der Regel Pasten (meistens grüne oder gelbe) heute aber ausnahmsweise richtig schönes Puder vom Gewürz-Dealer meines Vertrauens, einem rel. kleinen Berliner Laden, der direkt in Indien einkauft und entsprechend feine und frische Curries anbietet! Das wird dann mit Zwiebel in Ghee angeschwitzt bis die Küche duftet usw..brauch ich Dir ja nicht zu erzählen|supergri
 Ja, Blumenkohl finde ich auch ausgezeichnet- vorallem passt er wunderbar zu Kokosmilch und/oder geröstetem Sesamöl

@Thomas, nix gega a guate selbergmachte Broide!#6


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (1. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gabs Linsen mit Spätzle


----------



## wolfgang f. (1. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Reptil,
#6 mit Bauckspeck und Saiten-Würstle eines meiner allerliebsten WINTER-Essen  !


----------



## Andal (1. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sinners-Reptiles schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs Linsen mit Spätzle





wolfgang f. schrieb:


> @Reptil,
> #6 mit Bauckspeck und Saiten-Würstle eines meiner allerliebsten WINTER-Essen  !



Super Sache. Aber diese Würstl müssen es nicht sein. Ich hab da wirklich schon richtig viel probiert. Die sind ja sowas von arm an Geschmack. Da ist mir dann ein schönes Stück Stadtwurscht viel lieber.


----------



## wolfgang f. (1. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ha wah Andal,
Landwurst ist doch besser als Stadtwurst  |supergri ...
Das ist mal vom Durchmesser abgesehen doch nahezu das selbe. Wenn die Saitenwurst alias Wienerle leicht angeraucht ist (und das g´hört so!!!) ist das ne ganz feine Sache. Nur darfst Du sie nicht im Supermarkt kaufen -> Einzelfertigung vom Metzger ist Pflicht!:vik:


----------



## Andal (1. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Äh... Saitenwürschtle haben ein glattes Brät und sind, besser gesagt sollten angeraucht sein. Stadtwurscht hat ein deutlich gröberes Brät und enthält vor allem Majoran als Gewürz und sie muss richtig Rauch haben. Sie wird auch im Ring und nicht paarweise verkauft. Da ist doch ein himmelweiter Unterschied. Selbst zwischen echten Wienern und den Saitenwürschtle gibts noch einen.

Ich will ja auch keinem "seine Würschtl" ausreden, aber mir sind Würstchen, Würste und Wurstwaren dann am liebsten, wenn sie etwas herzhafter sind. Eben so Sachen wie Stadtwurscht, Regenburger, Pfälzer... so in die Richtung halt.


----------



## daci7 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mein Lieblingsgericht in 4 Akten:

- Arbeitsplatz mit Ausblick
- Zutaten (wirklich frische Muscheln, Langustinos & Calamari, Hähnchenteile und Gemüse vom Nachbarn, Kräuter aus dem Garten, Olivenöl ebenfalls vom Nachbarn - nur 1,2 Gewürze, Reis und TK-Erbsen mit anonymer Herkunft)
- Zubereitung (Nach und nach die Zutaten in der *großen* Pfanne anbrutzeln - bei der Pfannengröße kann man auch gut mit mehreren Flammen arbeiten und braten/warmhalten/schmoren gleichzeitig, mit ein wenig Weißwein und Hühnerbrühe ablöschen und den Reis zugeben)
- Feddich!

Dabei hab ich mir mit heißem Öl beim Brutzeln die Pocke verbrannt, da ich bei der Tageshitze noch "oben ohne" gekocht hab :m


----------



## daci7 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Letzter Akt:
-Aufpassen, dass die Nachbarskatze nicht in die Pfanne springt.


----------



## chester (1. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Boah... Hammer gut. Dazu nen fruchtigen Weißen aus Rioja und es lässt sich aushalten.


----------



## Pippa (2. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

..........


----------



## daci7 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hehe - zum Kochen gabs 1-2 (Liter-)Flaschen Alhambra und zum Nachtisch einen Daiquiri aus eigenen Zitronen :m


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (2. August 2014)

Rumpsteak mit Zwiebeln.
Hat ich heute mal richtig Lust drauf. Dazu Pommes und Tomatensalat


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Letzter Akt:
> -Aufpassen, dass die Nachbarskatze nicht in die Pfanne springt.


Das ist klasse  - die stehen auch bei mir immer in der Küche - obwohl ich denen prinzipiell NIE was gebe..


----------



## nordbeck (2. August 2014)

Nachdem Wolfgang vor kurzem das Curry Rad zum rollen gebracht hat wollte ich auch mal wieder. 
Hab aufgrund der Temperaturen für ne leichte Fisch Variante mit gelbem Curry und Rotbarbe gewählt.


----------



## daci7 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist klasse  - die stehen auch bei mir immer in der Küche - obwohl ich denen prinzipiell NIE was gebe..



Naja, die Küche liegt draußen und ist nur knapp 2 Monate im Jahr in Betrieb - ich hab also praktisch in deren Revier gekocht |supergri
Nachdem wir feddich waren gabs dann auch was für die 4-Beiner...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Viecher kriegen nix vom Tisch oder aus der Küche bei mir - grundsätzlich..
Die haben ihren Napf und ihr Fressen - feddich...

Bin ich vielleicht anders drauf, weil ich mit meinem Dad einige Jagdhunde ausgebildet hatte..


----------



## hanzz (2. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Unsere Hunde stehen beim kochen auch immer in der Küche. Liegt aber daran, dass wir für sie auch öfter mal was kochen.
Die kriegen dann, wie Papa, Fleisch mit Gemüse


----------



## daci7 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Viecher sind da um die Reste zu fressen - so hab ich das mitgekriegt. Bestes Recycling sozusagen


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

fressen wir lieber die restlichen Viecher ;-)))


----------



## daci7 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei Schweinen und Hühnern kenn ich das ja - Reste in die Viecher, Viecher in die Pfanne. Aber bei Hunden und Katzen? naja, du bist der Koch


----------



## kati48268 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Köder: Lebender Krebs auf Wels?*

OT:
Wie schmeckt denn so'n Krebs? #c
Ich hab ein mal Hummer probiert und fand's zum Kotzen.
Ist das ähnlich?


----------



## nordbeck (4. August 2014)

*AW: Köder: Lebender Krebs auf Wels?*

Ja wie europäischer Hummer. 
Wie und wo und was für'n Hummer hast du denn probiert. Ich  kenn niemanden der Hummer die ich mag und mache nicht mag. Aber homarus americanus ess ich zB. Selbst nicht weil es fieser Kot ist.


----------



## kati48268 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Köder: Lebender Krebs auf Wels?*

Lange her, weiß es gar nicht mehr genau, war auf irgend'ner Tagung.
1x stimmt auch gar nicht, es waren deren 3.
In Spanien gab's den auch mal.
Fand beide kulinarischen Erlebnisse echt schaizze; Geschmack, Konsitenz,... daran kann ich mich zumindest erinnern.
Und vor vielen vielen Jahren hab ich's auch selbst mal versucht; 'nen Gefrorenen gekauft, nach irgend'nem "Klassiker-Rezept" aus 'nem Buch zubereitet. 
Nicht mal die Katzen wollten den fressen.

Aber irgendwann müssen wir sowieso mal zusammen angeln gehen, Herr Grafschafter. 
Dann machst du Hummer & ich probier das, hab aber als Notlösung 'ne gr. Packung Snickers dabei.
Beim Whisky werden wir uns sicher schneller einig sein. :m


----------



## orgel (4. August 2014)

*AW: Köder: Lebender Krebs auf Wels?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dann machst du Hummer & ich probier das, hab aber als Notlösung 'ne gr. Packung Snickers dabei.
> Beim Whisky werden wir uns sicher schneller einig sein. :m



Snickers musst ich auch eben erstmal gegen den Hunger nach der Arbeit essen. 

Aber was den Hummer angeht, kann ich dir nur zustimmen... Meinen ersten habe ich im Maritim Timmendorfer Strand gegessen. Konsistenz war wie viel zu lange gegarter Fisch (einfach nur nen Eiweiß-Klumpen, der beim Kauen immer mehr im Mund wurde) und die Scheren waren doch recht bitter. Nur die selbst gemachte Mayo (oder was auch immer das war) brachte etwas erträglichen Geschmack dazu. Muss ich eigentlich auch nicht wieder haben. Aber so nen schöner Flusskrebssalat hier im Maritim bei uns war schon echt lecker...


----------



## Andal (5. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Von Hummer bin ich auch nicht so angetan. Die kleinere Verwandtschaft, sprich die Langusten mag ich dagegen sehr. Die besten hatte ich vor gut 30 Jahren am Roten Meer. Selber auf der Riffplatte gesammelt und im großen Topf auf dem Feuer gegart. Einfacher, frischer und leckerer gehts einfach nicht. Die Urlaubsstimmung dazu - perfekt!


----------



## Franky (5. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mir hat der amerikanische Hummer auch nicht geschmeckt! Knieper, Hummerkrabben, Garnelen sind für mich ein "Traum", aber der große da drüben... Nee!!!! Da war mir Goldmakrele als "Catch of the Day" 10000mal lieber! :q Languste hatte ich noch nicht - war zu tief und ohne Gerät und Flossen war für mich bei knapp 7 m schluss - es fehlten noch 5... Und dabei sahen die sooo nah aus!! 

@ Tim: 
Sind die franzöischen tatsächlich geschmacklich anders???


----------



## Justsu (5. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Andal meinst du Langusten oder langoustinen (kaisergranat)? Ich nehme an kaisergranat.


 
Er wird wohl Langusten meinen, Kaisergranat kommt meines Wissens nicht im Roten Meer vor, dazu lebt dieser auf Schlammgründen und nicht im Riff.

Mir schmeckt ehrlicher Weise jedes Krebstier gut (vielleicht mal abgesehen von den ober faden Eismeergarnelen), am Besten natürlich aus Lokalpatriotismus Granat, Knieper und Helgoländer Hummer (!), ansonsten hatte ich noch Flusskrebs, Seespinne aus Alaska, Norwegische Reker (mehr so als Köder), Langusten aus Florida und auch Maine-Hummer... Letzterer ist zwar schon recht lange her, hat mir aber auch vorzüglich geschmeckt...

Ich kenne ehrlich gesagt auch niemanden, wenn er sich nicht grundsätzlich vor Fisch/Meerestieren ekelt, der keinen Hummer mag... Denke es liegt tatsächlich in erster Linie an Zubereitung/Lagerung/Lebensraum!? Den Maine-Hummer hatte ich allerdings auch in den USA - vielleicht kommen hier in Europa nur die minderwertigen/zu lange gelagerten Exemplare an???

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Andal (5. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich meine schon die richtig großen Langusten. Wir haben aber beim Sammeln genau hingeschaut und keine eiertragenden Muttis entnommen. War ne ordentliche Portion von der 6 Mann und ein Hund pappsatt wurden. Einmal im Leben kann man sich so was schon rausnehmen.


----------



## chester (5. August 2014)

*AW: Köder: Lebender Krebs auf Wels?*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Klassiker Rezept ist eh zu 90% kacke. Ich sag nur Hummer thermidor (würg).



Um Himmels Willen, deswegen bist du also Pati...


----------



## Firehawk81 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Karpfenfilet mit Schnittlauch-Salz-Butterschnitte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich finds gut, dass Du die Butterstulle nicht fotografiert hast!
#6#6#6


----------



## Andal (5. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sehr schöner Gaumen-Tratzer! #6


----------



## daci7 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

DAS sieht mal hammergeil aus - da wär ich sofort dabei! Selber hab ich leider schon ewig keinen Zander mehr gefangen ... villeicht sollte ich mal mein Jagdrevier anpassen |kopfkrat


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (6. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Nachher (mit lauwarmem Salat aus Tomate, grünem Spargel, spitzpaprika, gegrillten Pilzen, roter zwiebel, Parmesan, avocado, zwiebellauch, Petersilie, basilikum)



Nette Combo! Dafür wär ich auch zu begeistern!


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auf Zander hätte ich auch mal wieder richtig Lust!

Erschreckenderweise habe ich gestern den ganzen Tag nichts gegessen, wofür irgendwas sein Leben geben musste. Dabei ernähr ich mich sonst strengstens Antivegan...


----------



## mathei (6. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kannst du beschreiben nordbdck, wie du das filet bratet. also einfach ohne kerntemperaturen und so.


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Auf Zander hätte ich auch mal wieder richtig Lust!
> 
> Erschreckenderweise habe ich gestern den ganzen Tag nichts gegessen, wofür irgendwas sein Leben geben musste. Dabei ernähr ich mich sonst strengstens Antivegan...



Moin,

ja- Zander ist sehr fein und lecker ...

Hier mal mit etwas rustikalerer Beilage :

Frischer gebratener Rheinzander ( aros. ) an Maultaschen-Zucchini-Zwiebel Gulasch ( :m)

Gruß, R.S.


----------



## ollidaiwa (6. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aus 80 Tagen jungen, abgepultem und gefärbtem Hühnerfleisch geformtes Karottengemüse.


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Karotten nehm´ ich Dir ab :q

Gruß ,

R.S.


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So, leider schon zurück aus der Bretagne...
@Tim, super- Du machst mir Hunger wie immer! Bei diesen #6asiatischen Fisch-Delikatessen würde ich (wie sonst auch#t) glatt auf den Mosel verzichten  !
Meinerseits ganz schlicht -> Frühstück:


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mittagessen:


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Abendessen-der wohl leckerste Grillfisch, den ich je hatte (die Sardinchen musste ich zukaufen, da ich mir nicht sicher gewesen war, ob´s reichen würde...):


----------



## kernell32 (17. August 2014)

Heissräuchern auf finnisch ;-) barsch

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/17/828bb9bae17e8a54910f2d992463e971.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/17/cb8aa8a79996d2cd04d0b7333a7998db.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/17/fe5529d1e0f8e12431f815c61d722031.jpg

Und heute

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/17/717299699cbd38e8b5968dfcd43ad61c.jpg

Ich denk ich bleib hier


----------



## wolfgang f. (20. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja, hatte ich auch täglich! Nur ist auf dem Foto die falsche Butter abbgebildet: Ich aß durchweg die beurre salé guérande und oft statt des Baguettes ein Croissant zur crème de caramel- der Kalorien wegen  !
Hier noch das Rezept: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yP7ND4ouWk 

bzw.:

http://www.littlejamie.com/caramel-au-beurre-sale/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yP7ND4ouWk


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (30. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So, mal wieder was von mir 

Schweinefilet / Pfifferlingsrisotto / Feigen / Frühlingslauch / Bacon


----------



## mathei (30. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dorsch von heute mit meerrettich/ dillsoße und kartoffeln


----------



## wolfgang f. (30. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sinners-Reptiles schrieb:


> So, mal wieder was von mir  Schweinefilet / Pfifferlingsrisotto / Feigen / Frühlingslauch / Bacon



Endlich!
Wurde auch mal wieder Zeit für SCHÖNE Bilder! 
#r-> würde ich sofort aufessen!!!#6#6#6
Mehr von sowas:vik:, bitte!!!


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (31. August 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Endlich!
> Wurde auch mal wieder Zeit für SCHÖNE Bilder!
> #r-> würde ich sofort aufessen!!!#6#6#6
> Mehr von sowas:vik:, bitte!!!




 ich geb mein bestes! wird bestimmt mehr bilder geben, da ich jetzt als schüler mehr zeit für sowas hab


----------



## telron (1. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gabs heute Zanderfilet in Kartoffelkruste mit Rotkohl.


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Moin
Heute gibt es mal wieder einen Dänischen Krustenbraten:m

Schweinebraten kaufen mit Schwarte ca.1,5kg
Die Schwarte mit einem scharfen Messer in parallele Streifen schneiden.  Nur soweit hineinschneiden, dass die Fettschicht berührt wird.

Den Bräter mit ca. 2 cm Wasser füllen, den Braten mit der Schwarte nach unten in  das Wasser legen und so 2 Stunden liegen lassen. Nur die Schwarte darf  im Wasser liegen.

Den Braten leicht salzen, aber kräftig Salz zwischen die  Schwartenstreifen reiben. 3 Lorbeerblätter zwischen die Schartenstreifen  stecken. Den Braten leicht pfeffern.

Ab in den Backofen bei 180 Grad ca.1,5std


----------



## wolfgang f. (7. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

|kopfkratÄhem  - das geht aber sicher noch mit Fotos und Text weiter, Nobbi , oder?


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Kruste#6ist schon alle


----------



## maflomi01 (7. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mjam,mjam
 gabs bei mir auch nur ein bisschen anders.
 Braten (sollte vom Bein/Oberschenkel sein) nicht Gepökelt in die Röhre mit etwas Bier Übergiessen nach ner Stunde Würzen Zuende Garen.
 der Rest ist wie beim jedem anderen Schweine Braten in punkto Zeit und Temparatur und restlichen Zutaten.
 Fleisch war zart Saftig hätte fast das Grünfutter liegengelassen und die 1,5kg Fleisch allein aufgefuttert.
 genaues Rezept kann bei mir als PN angefordert werden.
 mach ich auf jedenfall wieder.


----------



## maflomi01 (7. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sabber


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (7. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Die Kruste#6ist schon alle




Den würde ich jetzt mit einer Hand regelrecht fressen. Nach fünf tagen am Wasser währe das ein festschmaus.


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Heute gibt es mal wieder einen Dänischen Krustenbraten:m
> 
> Schweinebraten kaufen mit Schwarte ca.1,5kg
> ...




Nobbi,#h

sicherlich lecker. Aber was ist daran dänische Küche, so machen wir es schon seit Jahrzehnten.:m
Auch gehören m.M nach Wachholderbeeren und Nelken in die Schwarte.


----------



## derporto (8. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sehr schöner Thread hier!

Heute abend gibts Soleier.

Habe diese vor 10 Tagen gekocht und solange ziehen lassen.

Heute wird die Schatztruhe geöffnet#h

Mfg Dennis


----------



## Franky (8. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Arme Eier...  Aber wenn es Dir schmeckt: guten Appetit!


----------



## derporto (8. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Arme Eier...  Aber wenn es Dir schmeckt: guten Appetit!



Dir etwa nicht? 

Ich finde ja, Soleier sollten grundsätzlich jedem schmecken #6

Würzig, kraftspendend, keine Kohlenhydrate - Ein Hochgenuss. Ich esse Sie übrigens traditionell so: Eigelb im Ganzen entfernen, das Ei-Innere mit Salz, Pfeffer und Senf würzen, Essig und kaltgepresstes Öl in das nun vorhandene "Loch" einfüllen, 1-2 kleine Schinkenwürfel sowie das Eigelb oben drauf und dann im Ganzen runter damit.

Mfg Dennis


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hat was - gabs früher in fast jeder Kneipe zu Bier...

Weiss gar nicht mehr, wann ich das letzte Mal Soleier gegessen habe..

Jahrzehnte......................


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



derporto schrieb:


> Dir etwa nicht?
> 
> Ich finde ja, Soleier sollten grundsätzlich jedem schmecken #6
> 
> ...


 

 Abgesehen von den Schinkenwürfeln habe ich sie auch einmal vor Jahrzehnten probiert. Mir läuft heute noch bei der Erinnerung ein Schauer den Rücken runter.|abgelehn


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Weichei ;-)))


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weichei ;-)))


 

 Kann ich nicht abstreiten. :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aber da ich nicht nur meckern will, jetzt mal ein Rezept für eingelegte Bratheringe (aus Hvide Sande) von mir:

2 Ltr. Wasser
1,3 Ltr. Kräuteressig
2 Esslöffel Wachholderbeeren
10 Lorbeerblätter
2 Teelöffel Pfefferkörner
2 Esslöffel Senfkörner
8 Esslöffel Zucker
2 Teelöffel Salz

Heringe salzen, pfeffern, mehlieren und braten.
Die Marinade ca. 20 Min. aufkochen und abkühlen lassen.
Die Heringe mit ca. 600 Gr. Zwiebelringen in ein Gefäß schichten, und mit der Marinade übergießen. Die Heringe müssen völlig bedeckt sein.
Im Kühlschrank 3-5 Tage ziehen lassen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Aber da ich nicht nur meckern will, jetzt mal ein Rezept für eingelegte Bratheringe (aus Hvide Sande) von mir
> 
> Heringe salzen, pfeffern und braten.
> Die Marinade ca. 20 Min. aufkochen und abkühlen lassen.
> ...




Moin 
einmal habe ich auch noch 2-3 rote chilischoten mit reingetan,beim übergießen,war auch mal ein toller nebengeschmack#6


----------



## warenandi (9. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So, ich habe mal vor einigen Tagen ein wenig in meiner Gefriertruhe gewühlt und da sind mir doch die 4 in die Arme gesprungen...


 Nagut, dachte ich mir, dann kommt ihr mit. Aber, ihr geht erstmal in die „Badewanne“. Aber die gibt es nur mit Salzwasser...:q


 Die wollten gar nicht mehr raus sag ich euch!... Nagut, dann könnt ihr noch ein wenig drin bleiben.... Aber nach 14h hab ich dann gesagt: Jetzt ist Schluss mit Baden...|gr:


 Jetzt heißt es abtrocknen... Oh man, ich sag euch! Das hat den überhaupt nicht gefallen. Die haben sich so gewehrt...:r


 Okay! Dann eben anders. Dann hab ich sie eben an die Frische Luft gehängt...|rolleyes


 Anscheinend ein wenig zu lange. Denen war richtig kalt! Da haben die mir richtig leid getan.:c


 Ganz schnell hab ich denen dann die Heizung angemacht.


----------



## warenandi (9. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Shit!!! Vergessen!!! Naja, wenigstens ist ihnen nicht mehr kalt und sehen nicht mehr so krank und blass aus. Aber, was meint ihr wie sauer die waren...  :r


 Um die erhitzten Gemüter ein wenig zu beruhigen habe ich sie nochmal an die frische Luft gehängt. So konnten sich alle ein wenig runterkühlen.:g


 Nun war es doch schon ziemlich spät geworden. Ins Bett sollten sie langsam gehen. Aber, die hatten ja den ganzen Tag noch nichts gegessen.


 Okay, hier habt ihr ne Stulle. WAS??? STULLE??? Das essen wir nicht.


 Ich sagte das es nichts anderes mehr gibt außer das.


 Dann sind sie eben in den Hungerstreik gegangen...


 Danke fürs lesen...:vik:


----------



## Franky (9. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Abgesehen von den Schinkenwürfeln habe ich sie auch einmal vor Jahrzehnten probiert. Mir läuft heute noch bei der Erinnerung ein Schauer den Rücken runter.|abgelehn



Ich habe diese vor rund 4 Jahren mal probiert.................. Es schauert gerade.... Brrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!! Fast, aber nur fast so schlimm, wie diese Tausendjährigen angebrüteten Enteneier............. Würgs!

Dafür kriege ich gerade Speichelfluss bei den Forellen und angesprochenen Heringen


----------



## Andal (9. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So ein Solei braucht das richtige Ambiente. Vor dir steht ein frisch gezapftes Pilsken, in der linken Hand hast du eine leckere Frikadelle und in der rechten ein Solei mit etwas Senf und einem Spritzer Maggi. So muss das sein und der Abend kann kommen, wie er will! :m

...und gelegentlich ein schön kaltes Doppelkörnchen kann auch nicht schaden!


----------



## patricka1982 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab mir mal erlaubt meine Forellchen auch Roulladenart zu präsentieren...dazu Rosmarinkartoffelschiffchen und Fenchel-Orangensalat...

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/09/a76545e28fcb126cf9a26cf14bb20c0d.jpg


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> So ein Solei braucht das richtige Ambiente. Vor dir steht ein frisch gezapftes Pilsken, in der linken Hand hast du eine leckere Frikadelle und in der rechten ein Solei mit etwas Senf und einem Spritzer Maggi. So muss das sein und der Abend kann kommen, wie er will! :m
> 
> ...und gelegentlich ein schön kaltes Doppelkörnchen kann auch nicht schaden!





 Weshalb mit den Muffeiern den Rest versauen? #c


----------



## Andal (9. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das könnte man auch vom Rezept über deinem Beitrag sagen. Wozu alles mit Fenchel ruinieren? - Vielleicht weils manchen Leute verdammt lecker schmeckt!?


----------



## patricka1982 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Das könnte man auch vom Rezept über deinem Beitrag sagen. Wozu alles mit Fenchel ruinieren? - Vielleicht weils manchen Leute verdammt lecker schmeckt!?


 

musse borbieeeeere...

nee mal ganz im Ernst wäre ja schlimm wenn jeder de selbe Geschmack hätt...ich für mein Teil finde die Kombination sehr lecker und meine Beisitzer ebenfalls...

Was die Soleier angeht...die bekomm ich persönlich net runner ohne grün anzlaufen, von daher guten Hunger wems schmackerlt...


----------



## RayZero (9. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

2x Hecht in Weißwein-Sahnesoße und 3x Forelle Müllerin gefüllt mit Knoblauch und Petersilie :k


----------



## derporto (9. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Um noch einmal auf die Soleier zurückzukommen:

Die besagten "Muffeier" haben nichts mit dem zu tun, wie ich sie im Allgemeinen zubereite.

Diese "Muffeier" sind einfach nur in Salzlake eingelegte hartgekochte Eier.

Ich hingegen koche einen Sud aus Zwiebeln, Zwiebelschalen, Lorbeerblättern, Wacholderbeereren und Nelken, koche die Eier darin hart, schlage die Eier an und lege Sie dann in dem gefilterten Sud für mindestens 6 Tage ein.

So können sie all die schönen Aromen aufsaugen und haben mit "Muff" absolut nichts zu tun.

Ich denke deine Abneigung rührt also eher daher, dass du Sie bisher lediglich aus einer Salzlake gegessen hast...und da gebe ich dir Recht, die riechen schon etwas muffig. Wohingegen auch die mir schmecken.

Mfg Dennis


----------



## patricka1982 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Na die wären mal wieder Probierfähig...


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



derporto schrieb:


> Um noch einmal auf die Soleier zurückzukommen:
> 
> Die besagten "Muffeier" haben nichts mit dem zu tun, wie ich sie im Allgemeinen zubereite.
> 
> ...


 

 Hallo Dennis,#h

 ich kenne die beschriebenen Soleier seit etwa 45 Jahren, und habe sie auch schon wie von dir beschrieben gegessen.:m
 Möglicherweise war der Begriff "Muff" nicht ganz passend, aber der Gedanke lässt eine bestimmte Stelle in meinem Hals immer noch rebellieren.
 Aber möglicherweise gibt es ja auch ein paar von mir geliebte Lebensmittel die dich schaudern lassen.:m


----------



## Andal (9. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Aber möglicherweise gibt es ja auch ein paar von mir geliebte Lebensmittel die dich schaudern lassen.:m



Ja. Fenchel, Anis, Lakritze... alles in dieser Richtung geht gar nicht bei mir.


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Ja. Fenchel, Anis, Lakritze... alles in dieser Richtung geht gar nicht bei mir.


 

 Bei mir auch nicht.
 Aber es soll ja auch Leute geben, die bei einem anständigen Pferdesauerbraten die Krise bekommen.|kopfkrat


----------



## derporto (9. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Dennis,#h
> 
> ich kenne die beschriebenen Soleier seit etwa 45 Jahren, und habe sie auch schon wie von dir beschrieben gegessen.:m
> Möglicherweise war der Begriff "Muff" nicht ganz passend, aber der Gedanke lässt eine bestimmte Stelle in meinem Hals immer noch rebellieren.
> Aber möglicherweise gibt es ja auch ein paar von mir geliebte Lebensmittel die dich schaudern lassen.:m



Sofern du Innereien, Schnecken, Stockfisch und alkoholfreies Bier magst - ja.

Ansonsten - Nein. :m


----------



## Justsu (9. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So, jetzt muss ich aber auch mal was zu den Soleiern loswerden: 

Großartig!:vik: Dieses Rezept hier wurde von mir bereits erprobt und für außerordentlich gut befunden:

http://www.beef.de/sites/default/files/upload/pdf/2011-01-eier.pdf

Wer die als "Muffeier" bezeichnet, sollte mal das Rezept auf Seite 3 von dem oben verlinkenten pdf probieren!:q

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## wolfgang f. (9. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Wozu alles mit Fenchel ruinieren? - *Vielleicht weils manchen Leute verdammt lecker schmeckt!?*


#6Genau das ist der Punkt! Ohne unsere viellfältigen Geschmäcker könnten wir hier doch zu machen
An meinen Karotten ist fast grundsätzlich etwas Ingwer, ein paar Tropfen geröstetes Sesamöl und *oft ein wenig Fenchel-Saat*...
Der eine oder andere schüttelte sich vorm probieren- wer´s dann aber trotzdem wagte, holte sich nicht nur aus Höflichkeit Nachschlag.
Und Ihr alle kennt doch sicher Fisch-Verweigerer -> sicher hat der eine oder andere mit so nem richtig schön gelungenen Stück Frischfisch (grätenfrei versteht sich) auch mal einen rumgedreht? 
Z.B. so ne richtig schöne graved-Forelle läßt doch nur Dosen-Fresser kalt


----------



## Andal (9. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und damit sind wir die erklärten Feinde der Lebensmittelindustrie. Wir verweigern den "General-Geschmack" aus Tüten, Dosen und sonstwas! #h


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (9. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ungarisches Paprikagulasch mit Kolbász


----------



## mathei (9. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Und damit sind wir die erklärten Feinde der Lebensmittelindustrie. Wir verweigern den "General-Geschmack" aus Tüten, Dosen und sonstwas! #h



da bin ich bei dir. ein besseres ende hätte es für die diskussion nicht geben können #6#6

in dem sinne weiter im topf und pfanne |wavey:


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn meine Eltern nicht Zuhause sind , dann mache ich mir des öfteren ein omlett.oder wenn es die Eltern erlauben, kleine rindersteaks.(das ganze muss ich dann Auch selbst abspülen)


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (9. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Und damit sind wir die erklärten Feinde der Lebensmittelindustrie.



Also das würd ich so nicht sagen...


----------



## orgel (9. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Feederfreak 100 schrieb:


> Wenn meine Eltern nicht Zuhause sind , dann *mache ich mir des öfteren ein* *omlett*.*oder* wenn es die Eltern erlauben, *kleine rindersteaks*.(*das ganze muss ich dann Auch selbst abspülen*)



Und dann schmeckt das noch? :m

Ne, im ernst... Weiss ja nicht wie alt du bist, aber das ist ja ein guter Anfang, sich überhaupt selber was zuzubereiten, ohne Tüte...


----------



## mathei (10. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Wieso *ohne Tüte*? Ich bin dann deutlich kreativer.



fehlen da nich ein paar smilis bei dieser doppeldeutigkeit |bigeyes


----------



## warenandi (10. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



mathei schrieb:


> fehlen da nich ein paar smilis bei dieser doppeldeutigkeit |bigeyes



Wer weiß, wer weiß...:m


----------



## wolfgang f. (10. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:mAch daher die toll zu betrachtenden Speisen...#6
:q Laß aber bitte keine Asche in Deine leckeren Gerichte fallen, wenn grandma passes it over to you,Tim!


----------



## wolfgang f. (10. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:m So schließt sich der Kreis von Lukullus:
Just bogart that joint, my friend...#t:vik:


Was für eine geile website und alle bei mir ums Eck! Ich werd zu Pawlows Hund!
-> Da läuft der Sabber!


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



mathei schrieb:


> fehlen da nich ein paar smilis bei dieser doppeldeutigkeit |bigeyes





 Verstehe ich nicht.|kopfkrat
 Weshalb eine Tüte, wenn nichts mehr kommt?


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aus Tüten?????wo bekommt man Essen aus Tüten?


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Feederfreak 100 schrieb:


> Aus Tüten?????wo bekommt man Essen aus Tüten?







 In jeder Salattheke bei( "REWE & Co.) 
 Wenn man den Kram (Salat) als Essen bezeichnen möchte.


----------



## sven1987 (12. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das war mal ein geiler Hecht, wurde mit 5 mann komplett verputzt.


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@sven,
sollte der nicht zu den Raubfischen?

Und dass das hier nicht einschläft: Für Nass-Esser  vom feinsten: Suebian mouth-pockets
@Thomas -> ohne schischigaga
@Tim-> avec les dernières de Roscoff
              :c nicht wegen der Schärfe- weil es die letzte vom               Urlaub war...


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#h:mDa würd ich sogar tauschen, Tim!

#6*sau*geil - wie immer!


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (14. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> gegarter und gegrillter Schweinebauch mit Möhren,Saubohnen, Speck



Sehr schön! wobei ich mittlerweile kein püriertes gemüse mehr sehen kann


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (20. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mal was neues von mir!

Hähnchenleber und Herz/Avocado/Birne/Steinchampignons/Tomate/Paprika/Lauchzwiebel





dazu frischgebackenes Brot!!



Brot2 

mfg


----------



## mathei (20. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

barsch mit stapfkartoffeln und blattspinat


----------



## wolfgang f. (21. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sinners-Reptiles schrieb:


> Mal was neues von mir!
> Hähnchenleber und Herz/Avocado/Birne/Steinchampignons/Tomate/Paprika/Lauchzwiebel
> mfg



Auch für Leute, die Innereien nicht zu schätzen wissen (so wie ich) sehr schön angerichtetes Essen - gekonnt in Szene gesetzt. Dickes Lob meinerseits! #6#r#6


----------



## Pippa (22. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

..........


----------



## orgel (22. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Pippa schrieb:


> Momentan knabber ich Biltong, selbstgemacht.
> Die letzte 2-Kg-Sendung aus SA wurde vom Zoll abgefangen |motza ich mich eine ganze Zeit lang überwiegend davon ernährt habe, süchtig danach bin und es in D keinen gleichwertigen Ersatz gibt, muss ich die Herstellung / Beschaffung in Eigenregie angehen. Die ersten Ergebnisse waren besser, als erwartet. Yammy :vik:



Nimmst du dafür Rindfleisch, oder was anderes? Und wie machst du das mit dem trocknen (vor allem wo)? Kannst ja mal ein wenig mehr dazu schreiben, finde das sehr interessant, zumal man Beef Jerky geschmacklich ja nicht wirklich damit vergleichen kann...


----------



## Pippa (23. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

..........


----------



## Kotzi (23. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auch schon von hier probiert?

http://namibia-shop.eshop.t-online....721/Categories/"Luftgetrocknetes Wildfleisch"

Zumindest gibt es da auch Würzmischung dafür wenn du nicht unbedingt Oryx oder Kudu brauchst


----------



## Franky (23. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir war am WE schon Herbst...


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (23. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo Frank,
ich gehe davon aus, dass die Spur mit einem steirischen Kürbiskernöl gemacht ist. Es fehlen eigentlich nur die ölfrei in der Pfanne gerösteten Kürbiskerne auf der Suppe. Wer seine eigenen Zähne noch hat, braucht doch etwas Biss (nicht nur beim Angeln).
Schwefi


----------



## Franky (23. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die "Spur" ist in der Tat steirisches Öl... 
Statt der bissfesten Kürbiskerne ist geröstete Paprika als "Topping" integriert. Ich bin nicht so der Knabberfreak.


----------



## Franky (23. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nee - es GAB Pfifferlingsrisoddo mit kleines Stück von Kuh  Ist noch im Kühlschrank für heute Abend...


----------



## Pippa (23. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

..........


----------



## orgel (23. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Pippa schrieb:


> Hi orgel,
> 
> Beef Jerky ist vor allem ob der Konsistenz für mich keine Alternative! Geschmacklich muss ich selbst noch herumprobieren, aber die aktuellen Ergebnisse sind defintiv schon besser als das Ami-Zeugs.
> 
> ...



Erstmal vielen Dank für dein Rezept. Nen Dörrautomaten habe ich (noch) nicht, wäre das Trocknen im Backofen mit Umluft bei ca. 60 Grad ne Alternative, oder funktioniert das auf Backpapier eventuell nicht so richtig (ggf. mehrfach wenden?)? So trockne ich zumindest immer meine Steinpilze.

Wie ist denn der Unterschied von der Konsistenz her zum Beef Jerky?


----------



## orgel (23. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Backofen mit umluft funktioniert wunderbar.
> Das beschriebene Rezept ist für mich klassisches Dörrfleisch sprich jerky.



Hatte auch den Eindruck, dass das eher in Richtung Jerkey geht, deshalb würde ich ja gerne wissen, was gerade von der Konsistenz her der Unterschied ist...



nordbeck schrieb:


> Bei der afrikanischen Variante kommt doch auch noch Salpeter mit dazu oder?



Also im Prinzip pökeln? Einfacher wäre es dann wahrscheinlich Nirtipökelsalz zu nehmen, wenn man nicht abwarten will, bis das Nitrat (Salpeter) in Nitrit umgewandelt wird? Aber mit Salpeter ist es wohl die klassische Zubereitung


----------



## Pippa (23. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

..........


----------



## Andal (24. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das Fertigzeug aus dem Tütchen, vorzugsweise an der Tanke verscheuert, erinnert mich doch sehr stark an Bierdeckel in Sojasoße. 

Da lob ich mir doch einen schönen Tiroler Bauchspeck, kaltgeräuchert und gut luftgetrocknet. Wesentlich leichter zu erlangen! Wobei wirklich originales Biltong einen Versuch wert wäre. Wenn nur der Weg zum südafrikanischen Metzger nicht wäre.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mein Dad (Jäger) war oft in Südafrika (Jagdfarm, Bekannter von uns aus Nachbarort war ausgewandert) und da hatte ich auch das "Vergnügen", Biltong verschiedenster Arten von Antilopen, Büffeln etc. von verschiedensten Herstellern zu probieren.

Von richtig original von den Einheimischen bis hin zu so da auch schon industriell hergestelltem Zeuchs...

Wenn ich hier lese, dass da einige "süchtig" nach sind, muss ich doch mal meine Geschmacksnerven überprüfen lassen.

Ich mochte das Zeug nicht (nach meinem Empfinden irgendwo zwischen Aas und schlechtem Stockfisch...)...

Aber wie immer interessant, solche Diskussionen zu verfolgen..


----------



## Andal (24. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also besser doch nach Innsbruck und nicht nach Kapstadt fahren!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Würd ich so nie behaupten - MEINEN Geschmacksnerven wars halt nicht so prickelnd..

Die versammelte Jägergemeinde hat mit Begeisterung die getrockneten Fleischlappen klein geschnitten und verputzt - ob das nur Erinnerung an gemeinsame Jagdtage hervorgeholt hat (dank entsprechendem Konsum an Alkoholika) oder tatsächlich geschmeckt, kann ich nicht beurteilen...
;-)))

Aber Tiroler Speck würde ich persönlich jederzeit vorziehen, oder gutes Bündner etc....

PERSÖNLICHER Geschmack, ich will damit Biltong nicht abqualifizieren...


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Um einen weiteren dazu passenden Begriff in´s Spiel zu bringen: Pemmikan würde ich zwar auch EINMAL kosten, weiss aber aus berufenen Mündern, dass es reichlich "gewöhnungsbedürftig" riecht und schmeckt...
Also doch lieber Speck / Rauchfleisch und andere (luftgetrocknete) Verwandte wie z.B.  Bresaola (am liebsten in einer Balsamico-Parmesan- Marinade mit etwas Rucola)
Ach ja und das Beef jerky, das ich probierte, war vor allem süss und schenkte mir ein Mund-Gefühl wie eine mit Hoffmanns Ideal-gestärkte Herrensocke es vermutlich machen würde


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*






Geschmorte Schweineschulter, in Butterbrösel gebratene Spätzle, Steinpilze, Rotfüsse, Maronen frisch aus Franzls Wald (frisch gesammelt heute mittag), gebraten mit Speck und Zwiebeln, in Weisswein und Sahne aufgekocht..


----------



## Andal (24. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja... #6


----------



## daci7 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da wär ich jetz auch dabei! Bei mir sinds heut Abend zeitbedingt nur belegte Brote und zwei Halbe - dafür hab ich noch leckere italienische Trockenwurst von meiner Schwester importiert :m


----------



## donak (24. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Ja... #6



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Da hätte ich jetzt auch nen Jieper drauf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

zu spät  - wird schon verdaut, begleitet von einem Dornfelder von alten Stöcken und einem Odenwälder Zwetschgenschnappes...

;-))


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hatte vorhin einen strammen max
gerade kommt ein campingnachbar vorbei mit einer kumme linsensuppe selber gemacht jetzt brauch ich auch ein schnappes sonst wehen die ostseewinde unter der bettdecke:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dann sparste Heizung (ohne Schnappes).
;-))))


----------



## Andal (24. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Am besten einen Kümmel-Schnappes... dann kannst du Löcher in die Zudecke schießen!


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (25. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern gabs Muscheln in Gemüsefond. Die Qualität der Muscheln hat mich sehr überrascht: In zwei 1,5kg Packungen war kein einziges totes Exemplar dabei. Gekauft als "Lebendware" eingeschweisst in einer Plastikpackung mit Meerwasser für 4 Euro / Stück im REAL-Markt.


----------



## hanzz (25. September 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Schöner Teller [emoji51]


Aber sowas von. [emoji23] 
Trotzdem sehr schmackofatzig.


----------



## kernell32 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mutig und geil kann ich nen Tisch reservieren?


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sensationell-> lad mich ein!!!:q


----------



## Franky (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn die Saubohnen nicht wären.... |rolleyes

Aber ich hatte auch leggere Pasta....






et una Pepsi-Cola.... :q


----------



## Franky (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Tim:
Ich bin damit als Kind malträtiert worden. Ich hab ja so ziemlich alles gemampft, was Oma und Opa im Garten hatten - aber damit bin ich entweder verschreckt oder überfüttert worden.
Buschbohnen hingegen kann ich nicht genug bekommen. Mit Thymian und Bohnenkraut geköchelt, anschließend mit Speckwürfels in Butter geschwenkt (bis sie "braun" sind) - ********, ich krich Hunger!


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Astrein#6
Bild nr5 die Auberginenscheiben weißt du wie die gemacht wurden?

#h


----------



## chester (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zander und Schwein... Schicke Kombi. Ist an erwähntem Tisch noch nen Platz frei?


----------



## wolfgang f. (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6#6#6!
Klasse! Ausser Bulgogi und Kimchi kenn ich die koreanische Küche zwar noch nicht wirklich (mal von Sohyi Kim´s Kochkunst abgesehen), aber das gefällt mir doch sehr! Diese Vielfalt ist genau mein Ding. Auch wenn ich vor der berüchtigten Schärfe einen ordentlichen Respekt habe, würde ich ausser dem Wein alles mal probieren! Ein weiterer Augenschmaus-Beitrag!


Und das mit der Einladung war meinerseits zwar nicht so ganz ernst gemeint, aber jetzt hör ich mich dazu auch nicht nein sagen :k !


----------



## Franky (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ja das schmeckt mir auch sehr sehr gut
> 
> Saubohnen werden in Deutschland häufig nicht gepellt. Das ist meiner Meinung nach das größte Problem. Ich würd fast darauf wetten, dass dir "meine" Saubohnen schmecken würden



Pellen? Die sind mehr als einmal verpackt?


----------



## chester (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Arsch!


----------



## Angelmann67 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hi Spezi,
was bei Geflügel immer gut kommt, damit s nicht so trocken wird, in das Fleisch, Taschen rein schneiden.
Zwiebeln anbraten, Hackfleisch(Geflügel/Schwein/Rind nach Geschmack) dazu geben, auch Champions und äpfel sind sehr lecker und saftig.
Die Fleischtasche damit füllen und scharf anbraten und auf einem Gemüsebett, im Backofen garen.
Das Gemüse mit einem Fond(Brühe) angiesen.
Kartoffeln/Kroketten Oder Knödel dazu,
perfekt.
Die Füllung kann man auch beliebig abändern,
Käse/Schinken/Gewürzgurken.....
der Fantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt.
lecker lecker

fohes Schaffen und gelingen.


----------



## chester (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gegen trockenes Gflügel soll auch helfen, nach dem Anbraten die Temperatur drastisch zu erniedrigen und dann ganz langsam gar ziehen lassen 

Aber mif Fülle is bestimmt auch doll


----------



## dackelbändiger (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gab es heute legga Bratheringe.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



dackelbändiger schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es heute legga Bratheringe.


Lecker   mit bischen Butter gebraten


----------



## wolfgang f. (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Tim,
Dein Frühstück sieht deutlich leckerer aus als das Abendfutter!:q


----------



## chester (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Versuche mit Wels:

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/04/15ca92ad9341b6bdc2540252f1c243a5.jpg

Hier mit unschlagbarem Rahm-Sauerkraut.

Der Wels wurde bei 90° im Ofen gar gezogen. Pur mit Maldon Sea Salt sagt mir der Geschmack gar nicht zu. Sehr stumpf und flach. Mit ein bisschen Zitronenöl kommt der Fisch schon besser. Aber zu meinen lieblingen gehört das nicht.

Nächste Aufgaben: Braten und pochieren.

Stay tuned


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja Ja und noch bischen Blattgold drauf


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



> Pur mit Maldon Sea Salt sagt mir der Geschmack gar nicht zu. Sehr stumpf und flach



Wundert mich aber, die Waller, die ich bisher hatte, waren gut.

Wo haste den gefangen?

Ich hatte ja bisher nur Fliesswasserwaller..


----------



## chester (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das ist nen Walker aus nem See. Kann sein, dass es daran liegt, aber er geht jetzt nicht in Richtung moosig .


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Karpfen schmecken auch aus Still- und Fliesswasser wie 2 verschiedene Fischarten (auch ohne mooseln)..

Kann aber mangels Erfahrung mit Stillwasserwaller nicht mitreden, war halt nur ne Vermutung wegen meiner guten Erfahrung mit Fliesswallerwaller


----------



## chester (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hm. Was empfiehlst du  denn als Garmethode? Ich könnte mir pochieren gut vorstellen, weil der Fisch aus Ofen schon sehr kompakt ist, auch wenn er innen noch glasig ist


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Grundsätzlich:
Man kann alle Methoden verwenden.

Ich persönlich mag Waller zum einen gerne klassisch aus dem  Wurzelsud mit frisch geriebenem Meerrettich.

Zum anderen Stücke mit Backteig ausfritiert und irgendein süß/sauer/scharfes Chutney dazu (je nachdem, welches Obst man gerade hat)


----------



## chester (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ok. Backteig fällt leider wegen low carb Projekt aus, aber Wurzelsud steht morgen auf den Programm.


----------



## nordbeck (5. Oktober 2014)

Ps stör ist echt ein Arsch Fisch.  Bitte nicht Essen. Geht nicht klar.


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ps stör ist echt ein Arsch Fisch.  Bitte nicht Essen. Geht nicht klar.



geräuchert find ich stör klasse!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gut, dass Geschmäcker verschieden sind und sein dürfen..


----------



## nordbeck (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sinners-Reptiles schrieb:


> geräuchert find ich stör klasse!!!!




Ok, das hab ich noch nicht probiert. Wo du es sagst könnte ich mir das sogar vorstellen. Aber gebraten, pochiert oder gedämpft ist mir das zu modrig und Tranig. Hart auch :/


----------



## wolfgang f. (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das zum Thema Stör:
http://www.die-biokueche.de/aktuelles-heft/detail/article/kaviar-ohne-schlachtung.html
bzw. das:
http://hasselkus-pr.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Pressemappe-VIVACE-Correct-Caviar.pdf
Auf diese Art dürfte er sogar mit Deinen Austern kompatibel sein, Tim  :q !?
(wobei ich die Austern auch ohne Kaviar schlürfen würde)


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Von Harald Wohlfahrt angefangen gibts ja auch genügend gute (Sterne)Köche, die Stör gerne verarbeiten.

Und dabei nicht vergessen:
Gibt zig unterschiedliche Arten von Stören/Sterlets, im Geschmack wie im Preis...

Von daher:
Selber urteilen, ausprobieren..


----------



## nordbeck (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Das zum Thema Stör:
> http://www.die-biokueche.de/aktuelles-heft/detail/article/kaviar-ohne-schlachtung.html
> bzw. das:
> http://hasselkus-pr.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Pressemappe-VIVACE-Correct-Caviar.pdf
> ...




Sehr interessant! Ich steh allerdings auch auf den konventionellen Kaviar mit Blut und sonstigen Verunreinigungen, die das neue Verfahren verhindern soll.


----------



## warenandi (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ps stör ist echt ein Arsch Fisch.  Bitte nicht Essen. Geht nicht klar.



Wieso schiesst du dich jetzt so auf den Stör ein...
Lass doch alle so wie sie es gerne wollen...
Gibt genug Leute die finden den Fisch als klasse Speisefisch.
Andersrum würdest du doch auch nicht wollen das man zu deinen Speisen sagt das man die Bitte nicht essen soll...
Jedem das seine. Leben und Leben lassen.
Nicht falsch verstehen.

P.S.: Dein Gerichte sehen trotzdem immer super aus.

LG


----------



## nordbeck (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ach ich will das doch keinem verbieten. Eher vor Enttäuschungen bewahren. Aber ja muss jeder für sich rausfinden.


----------



## warenandi (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hast ja recht...
Ich werde mal demnächst meinen Stör versuchen.
Mal schauen wie er wird...#6


----------



## hanzz (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heut hab ich Ossobuco gemacht.
Hab keinen Vergleich, aber mir hats vorzüglich geschmeckt.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/05/42ee229721fb7ea253c24ff808c620fa.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/05/af410e064e6c13bf10fab24267d4cc83.jpg


----------



## nordbeck (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sehr geil. Könnte ich auch mal wieder essen


----------



## ollidaiwa (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tag,

ich habe mal Paprikaschoten mit Fisch statt Hackfleisch gemacht.
Bis auf, dass ne 4 kg Lachsforelle scheinbar nicht ganz so geeignet ist, war es ganz lecker.
Man sollte eher Dorsch oder Seelachs nehmen.

Für Interessierte, stell ich hier ein paar Bilder rein!

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab vorhin auch gekocht.

Mix roter Früchte aus der Truhe genommen, Zucker drüber und auftauen lassen. Magerqark und fettarmen Joghurt im Verhältnis 1:1 gemixt. Früchte drüber. Fertig.


----------



## ollidaiwa (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hi,

ich bin auch oft der Meinung, dass manch Aufwand in der Küche es nicht wert ist.
Für mich persönlich auch die erwähnten Paprikaschoten.
Aber hier geht es ja ums kochen.
Und ich habs ausprobiert.


----------



## nordbeck (10. Oktober 2014)

Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Hab vorhin auch gekocht.
> 
> Mix roter Früchte aus der Truhe genommen, Zucker drüber und auftauen lassen. Magerqark und fettarmen Joghurt im Verhältnis 1:1 gemixt. Früchte drüber. Fertig.




Top!!!




ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin auch oft der Meinung, dass manch Aufwand in der Küche es nicht wert ist.
> Für mich persönlich auch die erwähnten Paprikaschoten.
> ...




Ich find da ist konzeptionell ne Schwäche. Man nimmt ja hack, weil es fettig ist und dadurch saftig bleibt. Mit Fisch wird das entsprechend trocken und die Garzeit ist ebenfalls entsprechend kürzer, dh. Bis die Paprika gar ist, wird der Fisch zum Dörrfisch.


----------



## chester (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Hab vorhin auch gekocht.
> 
> Mix roter Früchte aus der Truhe genommen, Zucker drüber und auftauen lassen. Magerqark und fettarmen Joghurt im Verhältnis 1:1 gemixt. Früchte drüber. Fertig.



Is  das auch dein Ausdruck von "den Großen mal den Spiegel vorhalten" oder soll es Satire sein?


Heute gab es "Gulaschexperimente". Dazu auf Rat von Heston Blumenthal Sternanis im Zwiebelansatz mit geröstet. Schmeckt in der empfohlenen Menge eher nach Weihnachten als nach tieferem Fleischgeschmack. 
Im Vergleich dazu im zweiten Ansatz die Menge deutlich runter gefahren und tadaa: Lecker runder Geschmack. 

Gefällt. 

Bilder gibts auf Grund des unspektakulären Einheitsbreis nicht...


----------



## wolfgang f. (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wollte grad empfehlen, weniger Sternanis zu nehmen eh ich zuende gelesen hatte...
Probier doch mal Cumin, Lorbeer, ETWAS Nelke und evtl. noch eine Spur Zimt dazu -> alles andere als Weihnachten -> richtig geiles orientalisches Futter, wie ich´s liebe!

Dazu Couscous mit viel frischer grossblättriger Petersilie und fertig ist die Laube #6


Und wie nordbeck eins weiter sagt: KORIANDER-SAAT (hatte ich vergessen...)


----------



## nordbeck (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Koriandersaat vor allem!!!


----------



## nordbeck (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vorher

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/10/0dccbccdee003159f85be797b7102376.jpg

Nachher 
Hirschleber Berliner Art 
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/10/4fe949774064bcb5597a546fbe7b6686.jpg


----------



## wolfgang f. (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

|supergri|supergri|supergri alter junger Provokateur!
 Wär´s nicht Leber (davor hab ich n Aber #t ), sondern ein Rückenstück, wär das zweite Bild mal wieder an Ästhetik kaum zu toppen #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gibt es mal wieder Rinderleber 
die stippe ist Apfelmus
mit viele gebratene Zwiebeln und wie heißt das Ree mit Vornamen?

Kartoffelpü


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir heute klassisch schwäbisch Linse, Spätzle, Bauch und Saitenwürscht..


----------



## nordbeck (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> |supergri|supergri|supergri alter junger Provokateur!
> Wär´s nicht Leber (davor hab ich n Aber #t ), sondern ein Rückenstück, wär das zweite Bild mal wieder an Ästhetik kaum zu toppen #6




Ich bin bis auf Stopfi auch nicht so der Leberfan, aber von frischem Hirsch ist das schon ne geile Sache. Haben die Kuh gegen 1 Uhr erwischt und um 13 Uhr lag sie auf dem Teller. Frischer geht kaum. Entsprechend war der Geschmack. Dagegen ist Kalbsleber echt ne harte Nummer


----------



## chester (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> wollte grad empfehlen, weniger Sternanis zu nehmen eh ich zuende gelesen hatte...
> Probier doch mal Cumin, Lorbeer, ETWAS Nelke und evtl. noch eine Spur Zimt dazu -> alles andere als Weihnachten -> richtig geiles orientalisches Futter, wie ich´s liebe!
> 
> Dazu Couscous mit viel frischer grossblättriger Petersilie und fertig ist die Laube #6
> ...




 Das ist bestimmt auch gut. Mir ging es in dem Fall darum, diese Sternanis-Liebe von Blumenthal mal zu testen. Das feiert der in all seinen Fernsehauftritten und in all seinen Büchern. Es geht da um die Reaktion von Anethol und den Mercaptanen, die aus den Zwiebeln kommen, was für breiteres Umami-Aroma sorgen soll. Im englischen als "meatiness" beschrieben. Als Verhältnis empfiehlt er einen halben Sternanis pro große Zwiebel. Viel zu viel!
Zimt an Schmorgerichten find ich auch sehr geil. Und da es ja langsam Herbst wird, kommt ja die Zeit der Eintöpfe, Schmorgerichte und dergleichen. Das wird super!

@Nordbeck

Nice! Der Rest hängt?


----------



## nordbeck (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich find heston super, hab mal zwei Wochen Stage im fd gemacht, aber zum Teil ist das was er fürs breite Publikum macht zu starr. Leider sind die meisten Rezepte von topköchen nicht umsetzbar und bedürfen einiger Improvisation zur Adaption. 

Chester, jap hängt in der Decke in den Kühlräumen. Denke 10-12 Tage, dann kommt's raus.


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Meine Rinderleber aufen Teller:m


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Is  das auch dein Ausdruck von "den Großen mal den Spiegel vorhalten" oder soll es Satire sein?



Warum, dürfen hier nur spezielle Leute posten, oder nur Gerichte gepostet werden die Auflagen XYZ (X= Anzahl Kalorien, Y= Anzahl Arbeitsstunden, Z= Ausbildung in der Gastronomie) erfüllen?


----------



## ollidaiwa (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

also ich poste hier nur, weil ich sonst nix zu sagen habe.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Haben die Kuh gegen 1 Uhr erwischt



Erzähl das lieber nicht so laut rum

edit:

Hirschleber ist bei mir auch so ziemlich die einzige Leber, die auf den Teller kommt, Delikatesse!


----------



## chester (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ich find heston super, hab mal zwei Wochen Stage im fd gemacht, aber zum Teil ist das was er fürs breite Publikum macht zu starr. Leider sind die meisten Rezepte von topköchen nicht umsetzbar und bedürfen einiger Improvisation zur Adaption.
> 
> Chester, jap hängt in der Decke in den Kühlräumen. Denke 10-12 Tage, dann kommt's raus.



Naja in dem Fall war es ja auch nur eine Idee von ihm aufgefriffen - kein Rezept. 

Wobei die meisten Sachen aus dem 'Fat Duck Kochbuch' schon machbar sind: Wenn man ein bißchen Aufwand betreibt. Es sei denn man fängt an Erdbeeren auf Vakuum zu ziehen - da muss man sich als Normalo was einfallen lassen, oder eben eine Vakuumpumpe im Labor stehen haben  
Aber im Eneffekt ist das auch nur Spielerei - mir gehts eher darum ein paar Konzepte von ihm aufzugreifen, um einfach ein besserer Koch zu werden.


----------



## nordbeck (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Naja in dem Fall war es ja auch nur eine Idee von ihm aufgefriffen - kein Rezept.
> 
> Wobei die meisten Sachen aus dem 'Fat Duck Kochbuch' schon machbar sind: Wenn man ein bißchen Aufwand betreibt. Es sei denn man fängt an Erdbeeren auf Vakuum zu ziehen - da muss man sich als Normalo was einfallen lassen, oder eben eine Vakuumpumpe im Labor stehen haben
> Aber im Eneffekt ist das auch nur Spielerei - mir gehts eher darum ein paar Konzepte von ihm aufzugreifen, um einfach ein besserer Koch zu werden.




Find ich gut von dir, dass du dich da ranmachst. Vakuumierer ist übrigens ne super Anschaffung und der Preis hält sich mit +- 550 für nen sehr guten gebrauchten auch im Rahmen finde ich. Grade für kochen ohne Hitze ist das super! Irgendwann kommen die Freaks hier auch noch auf den Geschmack. 

Wo wir bei großen englischen Köchen sind. Hab mal ein Langzeitprojekt gestartet und heute beendet. Inspiration war Gordon r. 


http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/12/0ec0729d10098d0dd4891fa927eda81e.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/12/db43650e5743c6986159bd8d7255aff6.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/12/f963cc67b821cf0e567a49490d7829d0.jpg


----------



## daci7 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was sind denn das für Kollegen? 
Die sehen mir ja eher nach Bänderschnecke als nach Weinberg aus - wie war das Ergebnis?


----------



## nordbeck (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Weiß gar nicht genau. Sind gartenschnecken. Ergebnis war fantastisch. Geschmacklich super und zarter als Weinbergschnecken. Bisschen süß und einfach geil. Hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Kotzi (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Cepaea hortensis, nemoralis kann ich jetzt nicht erkennen, kann aber auch deswegen sein das sie wahrscheinlich noch juvenil sind und der schwarze Gehäusewulst noch nicht farblich ausgebildet ist, sollte Geschmacklich aber vollkommen egal sein.
Findet man in Massen in hohen Gräserfluren mit Brennessel und Dornenanteil.


----------



## nordbeck (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja eben. Kurz nach nem Regenschauer sammeln und man hat ne geile Mahlzeit. Für die menge Weinbergschnecken zahlt man ein Vermögen.


----------



## Kotzi (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wie lange hast du sie ohne Nahrung gehältert?


----------



## wolfgang f. (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#r#r#r

Super schönes Essen,
dass das vorzüglich schmeckt, kann ich mir richtig gut vorstellen!#6


----------



## nordbeck (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Erst fünf Tage, dann mit Möhre fünf Tage und dann nochmal ne Woche hungern lassen. Mortalität war etwa 10%.


----------



## Kaka (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wie werden die dann nach dem Hältern weiterverarbeitet? Interessiert mich weil ich Schnecken wirklich saulecker finde. 

Und wozu das lange Hältern? Sorry für vielleicht dumme Fragen, aber ich habe mit Kochen nicht viel am Hut


----------



## nordbeck (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Damit die sich auskacken und reinigen. Möhre ist auch nur zur Kontrolle damit man sieht wann die alles ausgeschieden haben was die in Freiheit zu sich genommen haben. 

Hab die in Fond blanchiert und dann mit panchetta, getrockneten und frischen Tomaten, Schalotten, Knoblauch, Petersilie und Limettenabrieb und Saft sautiert.


----------



## Kauli11 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lecker Schnecken! #6

Kannst mich beim nächsten mal gerne einladen. |wavey:


----------



## chester (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kannste mal mehr zum Schneckenprojekt erzählen? Das spricht mich schon sehr an


----------



## nordbeck (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ehm? Dachte das ist ganz gut erklärt. Was möchtest du wissen? Wichtig ist, dass die sauber sind und leben. Aber gib mir ein paar Stichpunkte, dann führ ich dazu aus.


----------



## chester (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Es geht mir vor allem um die Hälterung. Die Verarbeitung ist klar.


----------



## Gruschan (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich kann euren Enthusiasmus leider nicht ganz teilen. Als ich das gesehen habe kam mir mein Mittag fast wieder hoch |bigeyes
Zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden#h Vielleicht verpass ich ja was richtig leckeres, aber ich würde keinen Happen runter bekommen, auch wenn es wirklich gut aussieht. Lasst euch die Schnecken schmecken

LG Gruschan


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Gruschan schrieb:


> Ich kann euren Enthusiasmus leider nicht ganz teilen. Als ich das gesehen habe kam mir mein Mittag fast wieder hoch |bigeyes
> Zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden#h Vielleicht verpass ich ja was richtig leckeres, aber ich würde keinen Happen runter bekommen, auch wenn es wirklich gut aussieht. *Lasst euch die Schnecken schmecken
> *
> LG Gruschan






:q:q:q

Ja, gerne reichlich. Die Chinesen sagen doch, dass im Grunde genommen Alles essbar sei - warum also nicht !

Voriges Wochenende endlich die Zeit gehabt, den Frischlingsrücken und eine Keule von unserem Jäger geschossen, zu verkochen.

Erster Versuch : erstmal schön sauber pariert, dann die Filets ausgelöst.
Aus den Rippchen Karkassen schönen Fond gekocht mit Gartenpaprika, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch, Wein, Rosmarin...

Danach die Keule schön angebraten , mit speziellem Jägergewürz versehen, gesalzen und auf Gemüsebett und zuvor gekochtem Fond ca. 3-4h. geschmort.

Danach ausgelöst und ein schönes Wildgulasch kreiert.

Noch angebratene Kirschtomaten, Pilze, Tomatenmark und Passierte T. beigefügt, Sahne und Preiselbeeren untergemischt,

Fertich :vik:

...als Beilage Bandnudeln 

R.S.

P.S: die Filets wurden in Trüffelöl und frischem Rosmarin gebraten - gab Rotkohl und Töften dazu :k

Gruß, R.S.


----------



## hanzz (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> :q:q:q
> 
> Ja, gerne reichlich. Die Chinesen sagen doch, dass im Grunde genommen Alles essbar sei - warum also nicht !
> 
> ...


Hey Rheinspezie.
Hört sich vorzüglich an.
Schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören [emoji6]


----------



## nordbeck (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Es geht mir vor allem um die Hälterung. Die Verarbeitung ist klar.




Hab die in nem großen Topf gehalten mit nem beschwerten sieb oben drauf. Wichtig ist dass sie atmen können. 
Dann täglich zwei mal waschen. Aushungern bis man das Gefühl hat, dass die sie halbwegs entleert haben. Dann fütter ich die mit Karotten bis der Stuhl sich Orange färbt und danach wieder aushungern bis kein Stuhl mehr nachkommt. 

Zwischendurch alles immer gut waschen und die Toten aussortieren. 

Wenn alles fertig ist die Dinger für nen halben Tag in den Kühlschrank. Dann fallen die in den Winterschlaf und sind fertig zum verarbeiten.


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich bin mir nich ganz sicher, aber stehn nich die meisten Schnecken mit Häuschen unter Naturschutz?


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zumindest die Weinbergschnecke schon...

http://www.weinbergschnecke.info/weinbergschnecken/weinbergschnecke-naturschutz


----------



## nordbeck (16. Oktober 2014)

Sinners-Reptiles schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nich ganz sicher, aber stehn nich die meisten Schnecken mit Häuschen unter Naturschutz?




Weiß ich nicht, allerdings kommen die hier aus nem Garten und würden sonst mit salz und was weiß ich nicht für Unfug bekämpft werden. So sterben sie wenigstens nicht umsonst.

Des weiteren, wo kein Kläger...

Achja und bevor hier ein Öko auf dumme Gedanken kommt. Die Tiere hab ich in Holland gesammelt. Wenn ihr mich anzeigen wollt, dann beachtet das bitte und macht es dort


----------



## Kotzi (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Cepae hortensis sowie Cepaea nemoralis sind weder geschützt noch bedroht. Weinbergschnecken hingegen schon.


----------



## ollidaiwa (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

*Ökogangsterrap*


 Es hielt sich einst ein Recke   
 zu Hause eine Schnecke
 sie kam nicht schnell vom Fleck
 da nahm er das Besteck
 und knusperte, oh Schreck
 die Schnecke einfach weg


----------



## nordbeck (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wieder zu viel am Fruchtsirup geschnüffelt?


----------



## Franky (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Einmal wieder was für Männer...


----------



## nordbeck (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lecker. Einmal jetzt sofort bitte.


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So ne richtig schöne Rinds-Roulade wär jetzt auch mein Ding! Statt der Kartoffel (-Knödel) halt mit Semmel-Knödel aber das tut ja nix zur Sache 
Und wenn Sosse übrig bleibt -> das erkaltete Fett auf ein frisches Bauernbrot schmieren... #6
Besser geht Alltag kaum!


----------



## mathei (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir Vogel


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

 Der Grösse nach Kormoran? #6 |supergri|supergri


Die Haut sieht klasse knusper aus!


----------



## hanzz (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heut nochmal den Grill angeschmissen

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/19/89a2c9329cd44a223147d223649b8bf6.jpg


----------



## Franky (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Und wenn Sosse übrig bleibt..................
> Besser geht Alltag kaum!



Passiert nie!!!!!!!! :m

@ Hanz:
Dat könnte ich nachher auch.... Grill anschmeissen und so........


----------



## hanzz (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heut mal deftig.

Frikadellen
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/20/ef59ccfd9ca36134ea676bc22391b4d1.jpg

Rahmblumenkohl
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/20/83c1b127342ea97cdd898fb2e3db31ee.jpg

Kartoffeln
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/20/318481f735d4e9d2fc149a71ecd79c12.jpg


----------



## nordbeck (22. Oktober 2014)

Heute mal fusionküche anders. Indonesisch mit koreanisch. Pepesan mit klassischem Banchan.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/22/e894decf85d0c5570b86ed8b9758de4a.jpg


----------



## Svenbo (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist ja witzig. Genauso hat das meine Oma damals auch immer gemacht.


----------



## Trollwut (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Pepesan mit klassischem Banchan.




Klingt wie Boiliezutaten :vik:


----------



## wolfgang f. (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Heute mal fusionküche anders. Indonesisch mit koreanisch. Pepesan mit klassischem Banchan.


#hSieht wie immer lecker aus und klingt spannend! #6
Magst Du mehr dazu erzählen? Ich weiß, dass Pepes in Bananenblatt gegartes ist und Banchan Zutaten auf Reis-Basis sind , richtig? Aber en detail wäre es interessant genaueres zu lesen.
Danke schon mal vorab für Deine Ausführungen:q


----------



## nordbeck (22. Oktober 2014)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Klingt wie Boiliezutaten :vik:




Du riechst wie Boiliezutaten und zwar Fischmehl :F




Svenbo schrieb:


> Ist ja witzig. Genauso hat das meine Oma damals auch immer gemacht.




Woher kommt deine Oma denn? 




wolfgang f. schrieb:


> #hSieht wie immer lecker aus und klingt spannend! #6
> Magst Du mehr dazu erzählen? Ich weiß, dass Pepes in Bananenblatt gegartes ist und Banchan Zutaten auf Reis-Basis sind , richtig? Aber en detail wäre es interessant genaueres zu lesen.
> Danke schon mal vorab für Deine Ausführungen:q




Danke Wolfgang!

Pepesan ist eine würzmischung mit Chili, Tomate, koriander, Cumin, Ingwer, galgant usw.  Klassisch zu Fisch zB. Makrele, dann gegrillt oder gedämpft im Blatt. 
Kann aber auch ähnlich wie curry als Basis für Eintöpfe verwendet werden, was ich in diesem Fall gemacht hab. Ist ein schnelles Ragout mit Geflügel, Sprossen, wildem broccoli, thaispargel und shitake. 

Ansonsten gabs noch getrockneten Tintenfisch, kleine stinte, glasierte Garnelen und Mini Sardinen. Dazu kimchi mit Reis und furikake.


----------



## wolfgang f. (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

super, danke nochmal. Würd ich sofort probieren!#6
Nur was zum Henker ist gangbang?:q Galgant? oder das andere - aber das ist doch nur würzig...


----------



## nordbeck (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich weiß nicht wovon du sprichst.


----------



## wolfgang f. (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*


"Zum Glück" sieht man die Änderungszeit im Beitrag...
Kennst Du eigentlich http://www.gewuerze-der-welt.net/   und wenn ja- was hältst Du davon?


----------



## Kotzi (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab mir gerade auch wieder Kimchi angesetzt, ist nur immer so schwer nen ganzen Kopf alleine aufzufuttern, denn meine Freundin will davon nix wissen, zu mäh usw.


----------



## nordbeck (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das gute an kimchi ist doch, dass er ewig hält ^^
die mutter von nem koreanischen kumpel vergräbt den in fässern im garten und lässt den zum teil ein jahr drin...





wolfgang f. schrieb:


> "Zum Glück" sieht man die Änderungszeit im Beitrag...
> Kennst Du eigentlich www.gewuerze-der-welt.net   und wenn ja- was hältst Du davon?



sagt mir gar nichts, sorry ^^


----------



## Kotzi (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Im 6ten Stock ists schlecht zu buddeln und die haltbarkeit in Tupper dann doch begrenzt.


----------



## wolfgang f. (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> sagt mir gar nichts, sorry ^^




So, hier die korrigierte Verlinke...
http://www.gewuerze-der-welt.net/
lohnt sich nen Blick drüber zu lassen!


----------



## phirania (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Leckere Erbsensuppe mit Speck......Mhh.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kartoffelsuppe und Dampfnudeln.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/23/c6c2abc5ec220028405c86d1283cb63b.jpg


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



hanzz schrieb:


> Hey Rheinspezie.
> Hört sich vorzüglich an.
> Schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören [emoji6]




Danke gleichfalls ! 


Hardware nun schön aufgepimpt - Computer wieder voll belastbar :vik:

Schöne Rezepte und Gerichte habt Ihr da gezaubert - besonders die Einfachen und "ehrlichen" Gerichte haben einen direkten Eidruck hinterlassen ( Hunger :c|rolleyes ).

Weiter so...

R.S.


----------



## hanzz (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Konnt heut beim Metzger nicht widerstehen. Da musste die frische Bratwurst mit.
Ergänzt durch Spitzkohl-Kartoffelstampf. Salz, Pfeffer, Muskat dran. Feddich

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/23/65fa4f5753de0f31183067bfe8c7ad78.jpg


----------



## AAlfänger (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute eine Brokkoli Soße mit frischen Nudeln, einfach zu machen und sehr lecker!
Fürs Abendbrot einen Thunfischaufstrich, aus Thunfisch, Zwiebeln hart gekochten Eiern Kapern , Oliven und Majo! Etwas Salz und Pfeffer und eine Prise Curry sowie kleingehackte saure Gurke!#6#6|rolleyes
Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## hanzz (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ooo ja.
Thunfischaufstrich mit Oliven etc.
Legga


----------



## labralehn (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo Küchenzauberer,
eure Endergebnisse sehen zum reinbeissen aus.

Auch das ein oder andere Erstlingswerk ist wirklich gut gelungen.

Ich benötige mal Hilfe ... bei einer Idee die ich im Kopf habe. |bigeyes

Also zum "Spielen" hätte ich 2 grosse Zucchini, 250 gr. gemischtes Hackfleisch (Rind und Schwein) und die Essentials der Kochzutaten.

Das was ich mir so vorstelle würde dem Link hier schon sehr nahe kommen:

http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/441361136257892/Gefuellte-Hack-Zucchini-italienische-Art.html

(Knoblauch (TK), nee den gibts bei mir immer frisch ganz dünn gehobelt, fein gehackt, mit Salz auf einem Messerrücken zerrieben ... oder wie auch immer.)

Hauptbestandteile sollten Zucchini und Hackfleisch sein.

Zum Schluss würde ich noch evtl. etwas Semmelbrösel in brauner Butter anbraten. Und die dann über den geschmolzenen Käse geben.

(Mit brauner Butter meinte ich, zerlassene Butter in der Pfanne, die aufgeschäumt hatte.)


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hmm,

mit Hackfleisch gefüllte Zucchini-Schiffchen überbacken mit Käse.

Der Hackfleischmasse ( nat. vorher anbraten ) kannst Du noch gebratene Pilze, Knoblauch,Zwiebeln , Tomaten und reichlich Olivenöl beigeben. Schiffchen damit füllen und ab in den Backofen ; frisch gehackter Rosmarin ist auch selten schlecht...

Versuch macht klug !

R.S. #h


----------



## Kauli11 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ labralehn,

statt Gratinkäse kannst du mal Parmesan nehmen.

Vom Geschmack her etwas mehr Pep. #h


----------



## phirania (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ohh Leute ich bekomme Kohldampf......


----------



## labralehn (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Prima und danke für eure Ideen,
ich werde evtl. mal 2 Varianten ausprobieren.
Die eine auf der 1 Zucchini und die andere auf der 2. Zucchini.

Vielleicht mache ich noch eine Sauce Bernaise (ich mag Estragon) oder eine Bechamel Sauce dazu.

Die wird dann sparsam über das fertige Schiffchen gegeben.


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fein !

Bilder büdde nicht vergessen :m

R.S.


----------



## labralehn (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hier die Bilder:

Zubereitung des Hackfleisches:






Dann die Tomatensauce






noch ein wenig reduzieren und die Sauce hat die richtige Konzistenz






und so sieht es auf dem Teller aus:











Unter Dampf 






und hier die Hauptdarsteller gleich zu viert 






so sahen die vorher aus






4 Schiffchen gehen auf weite Fahrt






Und ab gehts in die Auflaufform






Tomatensauce auf dem Boden und weiter gehts












Kurzfassung mit Käse









Im Rohr






Fast fertig






Auf dem Teller






Aufgeschnitten






Selber gemachte Pommes aus der Pfanne dazu






Mir hats geschmeckt nur es war zu viel wie immer ...

Ich hoffe euch hats gefallen, und wenn ihr wollt gibts demnächst vielleicht wieder eine Fotosession.

Schönes WE und Kochen macht Spaß.


----------



## Kauli11 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gut gemacht.#6
Sieht sehr lecker aus.|wavey:


----------



## hanzz (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jau.sehr gut. Kann man fast riechen. 
2 mal bitte für auffe Faust


----------



## hanzz (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schon jemand bei der Essens Planung/Vorbereitung ?
Irgendwie fällt mir für heut nix ein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Würschtle und Kartoffelsalat - bin heute aufn Geburtstag eingeladen ;-))


----------



## labralehn (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rezept zu #1031 ist folgendes:

400gr. Hackfleisch
2 Zucchini
1 Dose Pizzatomaten
200 ml Gemüsebrühe
1 Gemüse-Zwiebel
2 Zehen Knoblauch
2 Kartoffeln
Pfeffer, Salz
Oregano, Basilikum
2 Tl Zucker
100 gr. Gratinkäse

Ich gehe dann wie folgt an die Sache ran.
Vorbereitung aller Zutaten.
Alle Töpfe und Teller bereitstellen.
Küchenkrepp abreissen und zurechtlegen.
Meine  Messer sind immer scharf, ansonsten zuerst alle Messer kontrollieren  und schärfen. Es ist nichts ärgerlicher, wenn man mitten in den  Vorbeitungen ist und dann ein Werkzeug nicht funktioniert. Oder man sich  an stumpfen Messern verletzt.
Klingt komisch ist aber so, ein  scharfes Messer erfordert ganz wenig Kraftaufwand. Somit kann man auch  nicht abrutschen oder was auch immer.

Alle Zutaten sollten die gleiche Temperatur haben.

Die Zwiebel und die beiden Knoblauchzehen in ganz feine Würfel schneiden.
Die Kartoffeln schälen und ein gleichmässige Streifen schneiden (ich verwende dazu eine mechanische Küchenmaschine)
Die Kartoffelstreifen dann in kaltem Wasser aufbewahren.
Soviel kaltes Wasser das die Kartoffeln bedecht sind.
Die entzieht den Kartoffeln einen Teil der Kartoffelstärke und lässt sie nicht braun verfärben.

Ist alles vorbereitet dann ...
Backofen auf 220°C vorheizen

Da die Tomatensauce am längsten benötigt, fange ich mit dieser an.

Die  Dose mit den Pizzatomaten (dies sind geschälte und gewürfelte Tomaten  im eigenen Saft) etwa 400gr. gebe ich in einen Topf, dazu noch 200ml  Gemüsebrühe, 2 Tl Zucker um die Säure der Tomaten zu neutralisieren.  Dann noch schwarzen Pfeffer aus der Mühle, etwas Salz
Oregano und Basilikum.

Das Ganze wird dann erhitzt und einreduziert gelassen.
Am Ende sollte das so sein, das man noch Tomatenstücke erkennt, aber die Sauce am Löffel leicht haftet.

Während die Tomatensauce vor sich hin reduziert, ist das Hackfleisch dran.

Ein  wenig Öl (ich mag lieber Sonnenblumenöl) in eine Pfanne geben (ich  verwende eine keramikbeschichtete Pfanne) und erhitzen dann die Zwiebeln  anschwitzen. Sind die Zwiebeln leicht glasig den Knoblauch dazu, dann  das Hackfleisch mit anbraten. Solange bis das Hackfleich leicht  krümmelig ist und eine leichte Kruste hat. Hier unbedingt immer wieder  alles durchmischen. Salz und Pfeffer dazugeben.

Die beiden Zucchini längs in 2 Hälften schneiden und das Kerngehäuse sauber mit einem Teelöffel entfernen (auskratzen).

Den Boden einer Auflaufform mit einem Teil der Tomatensauce bedecken.

2  Zucchini-Schiffchen mit dem Hackfleisch füllen, etwas von der  Tomatensauce darüber geben. Die Schiffchen in die Auflaufform geben und  mit Gratinkäse bedecken.
(Ich habe hier nur 2 der 4 Schiffchen  erwähnt, da ich die beiden anderen Schiffchen in den Kühlschrank  gestellt hatte, für später)

Die Auflaufform in den vorgeheizten Backofen für 30-40 Minuten geben.

Und die Pommes noch in der Pfanne zubereiten, hätte ich hier fast vergessen.
Dazu eine gute Pfanne an der nix anklebt verwenden.
den Boden mit Öl bedecken und die Pommes dann sobald das Öl heiss ist, reingeben.
Die Pommes immer mal wieder wenden.
Deckel auf die Pfanne, der Deckel nimmt die Feuchtigkeit auf.
Den Deckel immer wieder waagerecht abnehmen und auf einem Küchenkrepp abtroffen lassen. Das Wasser tropft dann ab. Da der Deckel dann wieder abgekühlt ist, nimmt er die Feuchtigkeit immer wieder gut auf. (Ist wenig Wasser im Öl, dann erreicht man hier eine höhere Temperatur - meine Meinung)
Sobald die Pommes fertig sind (schön gebräunt) diese auf einem weiteren Küchenkrepp abtropfen lassen.
Die Pommes sollten kross sein und innen weich.

In der Zwischenzeit hier im AB Forum lesen oder die Küche säubern. 

Viel Spaß beim Nachkochen.
Schwierigkeitsgrad ist meiner Meinung nach normal, also sollte jeder hinbekommen.


----------



## labralehn (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



hanzz schrieb:


> Schon jemand bei der Essens Planung/Vorbereitung ?
> Irgendwie fällt mir für heut nix ein.



Welche Zutaten hast du denn?


----------



## hanzz (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



labralehn schrieb:


> Welche Zutaten hast du denn?


Haha. Die liegen noch im Geschäft.

Hab die Tage ohne Ende Suppengemüse geschnibbelt. Läuft wahrscheinlich auf nen ordentlichen Eintopf hinaus.

Gleich mal einkaufen.


----------



## labralehn (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eintopf hört sich gut an.
Kommen da auch ein paar Würstchen oder ein Suppenfleisch mit rein, oder nur vegetarisch?

Dabei seit: 08.2010
 				Ort: Essen <<--- ist ja schonmal gut :q
 				Alter: 40
 				 					Beiträge: 1.896


----------



## hanzz (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



labralehn schrieb:


> Eintopf hört sich gut an.
> Kommen da auch ein paar Würstchen oder ein Suppenfleisch mit rein, oder nur vegetarisch?
> 
> Dabei seit: 08.2010
> ...


Nee, nix vegetarisch. [emoji6] 

Mettwürstchen immer.

Ergänzt durch eine ordentliche Beinscheibe oder vielleicht n paar Schälrippchen.


----------



## labralehn (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



> Ergänzt durch eine ordentliche Beinscheibe oder vielleicht n paar Schälrippchen.


Das hört sich nach einem richtigen Essen für echte Kerle an.

Anstelle der Mettwürstchen wären Debreziner oder Paprikawürstchen eine Alterntive, vielleicht ein paar Merguez.
Auf jeden Fall deftige Würstchen.

Ich mache ab und zu mal einen "Berliner Eintopf", mit Sauerkraut, Kartoffelpüree, Eisbein, Kasseler und Wamsfleisch, bzw. Bauchspeck. Gut mit Kümmel und Wachholderbeeren abgeschmeckt zum Sauerkaut dazu noch Zwiebel und Äpfel geviertelt.

Gemüsebrühe oder Fleischbrühe über das Sauerkraut und alles im Ovalen Topf geschmort.

Die Würstchen und das Fleisch werden zuerst scharf angebraten, dann mit der Brühe abgelöscht und dann kommt das Sauerkraut darüber, zum Schluss noch die Zwiebeln und der Apfel und etwas Kümmel und Wachholderbeeren dazu.

Etwa 1- 1,5h schmoren, dann ist das verzehrbereit.


----------



## hanzz (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auch gut. Schonmal auf die Liste: Need to cook geschrieben


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



hanzz schrieb:


> Schon jemand bei der Essens Planung/Vorbereitung ?
> I



Yepp..gerade vom Markt zurück

Zum Abendessen..Muscheln

Sud mit Weißwein, Tomaten 1x gehackt,1x passiert,Peperoni,Zwiebelringen,Möhrenstreifen.

Zum Sud stippen Ciabatta


----------



## hanzz (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geil.
Muscheln stehen für kommende Woche auf dem Programm.

Jetzt einkaufen, essen dann noch ne Runde zum Kanal.


----------



## Kotzi (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nicht böse nehmen, aber das sieht nach dem Discounter-Bindegewebe-Lockenhack aus...
Das Zeug finde ich so gruselig das es mich schüttelt wenn ich es nur sehe. 
Der Käse sieht auch wie fertig geriebener aus der Tüte aus ( Trennmittel, unnötige Zusätze etcpp).
Sonst sieht das ganze lecker aus, nur wenn man an so kleinigkeiten nicht spart und ein bisschen was besseres kauft bekommt ein ganz anderes Gericht.

Wenn das falsche Unterstellungen sind dann entschuldige ich mich, aber ich wollte es halt mal angemerkt haben.

Bei mir gabs gestern ohne Bilder : Lammhackbällchen mit einer Ziegenkäse-Dattel-Chilli Füllung mit gebratenen Auberginenscheiben und dazu ein Joghurt-Minz Dipp mit Djuvetsch-Reis.


----------



## labralehn (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja da gebe ich Dir 100% Recht, Stimmt alles was Du geschrieben hast.

Waren aber 60% Rindfleisch drin ... egal du hast auf jeden Fall den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Und gut das es mal einer schreibt, billig ist nicht immer gut.

Werde dss Gericht auf jeden Fall mal mit frischem Hackfleisch vom Metzger ausprobieren, hier auch mindestens 60 % Rind.

Käse aus der Tüte das stimmt auch, muss ich zugeben, den kaufe ich eigentlich immer. Da ich hier genau die Menge habe, die ich benötige. 

Ich werde demnächst mal den Käse selber reiben, habe damit aber bisher keinen Unterschied feststellen können.


----------



## wolfgang f. (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:mNimm doch mal 100%Rind oder Rind-Schaf-Mix aber mit hohem Fett-Anteil beim Rind (das dürfen ruhig an die 20% sein)!
Dazu nur Parmigiano oder Pecorino mit Mozzarella als Obendrüber-Käse und in die Sugo gegen Ende ein paar zerzupfte Blättchen Basilikum.
Du wirst Dich wundern WIE anders das schmeckt- da würde ich dann glatt mitessen 

Ach ja - statt der Pommes mal mit Reis  oder nur Ciabatta zum tunken? ...

@Kotzi,
geile Idee Deine Bifteki - hab ich gleich auf meine Liste für nächste Woche genommen!


----------



## wolfgang f. (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ohne viele weitere Worte...
Ausser -> Bei des Schwaben Lieblingsfutter kommt bei mir noch ne gute Lage Curry  etwas Harissa und Extra-Cumin ran.


----------



## Franky (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nach einem (planmäßigem) Scheisstag muss heute Abend was richtig (!) leggeres her... Putenoberkeule, Kartoffels, Suppengrün, Knofel und Möhrschn vom Markt wurde zu Putenfleisch mit krosser Haut mit Salzkartoffeln in Weißweinsoße (vonne Pute latürnich) und karamellisierte Möhrschn con Knobi........... Dazu Flens! Einfach kann geil sein!

(Leider ist Handy ausser Betrieb, sonst hätte ich Foto)


----------



## volkerm (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Franky, dicke Backen macht Dein Essen.
In Portugal kosten 4 Sardinen 1 Euro.
Die einen Tag eingesalzen im Kuehlschrank.
Ausnehmen, Rübe runter, Rogen raus.
Rogen vorab auf Alufolie- klar, Grill.
Darauf dann die Sardinen.
Der Feuerschein aufgrund des vielen Öls war vermutlich noch in New York sichtbar.
Besser gegessen habe ich selten.


----------



## Franky (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dazu frisches Brot und ein schönes Weinchen - kann ich mir auch vorstellen. Aber nicht jetzt...... Jetzt brauch ich Flüssigobst! :q Mal sehen, ob noch Mirabelle im Schrank steht.... Danach nochn Espresso (ausse Kapsel...) und dann......................


----------



## kernell32 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab ich den braten gerade schön von allen Seiten angebruzelt da ist die gasbuddel leer 
Naja ab in den Ofen damit... Geht auch!
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/25/f8f2b673f485970777c4af16e09bd108.jpg


----------



## volkerm (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Morgen Gambas, mit Schale, zum späten Frühstück.
 Schale ist wichtig, sonst wird das Zeug trocken.
Olivenöl in die Pfanne, moderate Hitze.
Dazu zwei Teeloeffel Sambal Olek. Je nach Groesse und Gestank 5 geschnittene Knoblauchzehen in Scheiben.
Das Zeug erwärmen, so lang der Knobi Blasen zeigt.
Gambas rein, bei moderater Wärme.
 Wenn das Wasser verkocht ist- viel Spass!


----------



## Besorger (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*


----------



## volkerm (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Als Wohnmobilist muss man planen.
350 gr. Miesmuschefleisch reichen für 2 Tage.
Dann Risotto.
Wieder Olivenöl, Zwiebel mit anschwitzen, Knobi dazu.
Dann vier frische, gehackte Tomaten, eine rote Paprika.
Genug gute Brühe fuer den Reis.
Wenn der so lala bissfest ist, das Muschelfleisch.
Ein guter Schluck Wein darf mit bei- für die Säure.
 Wer scharf mag- piri-piri Schoten dazu.


----------



## kernell32 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Besorger schrieb:


>


Geiel! Lass mich raten, Thunfisch, Krabben, Mayo!?!? Ich krieg Hunger bei solchen ferkeleien


----------



## Franky (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sambal Oelek.... |bigeyes :c:c:c
Neeeeeein... Davon bekommt man doch Haarausfall und Ohrläppchenziepen!!! Nimm lieber frische Chilis und auch Zwiebeln (so Bettdecke bis kurz unter Dach). Dazu einen kleinen Schuss Weisswein in den Olivenölchilizwiebelknobisud und Gambas rein - schööööön durchziehen lassen und hinterher mit Brot die Pfanne saubermachen............................. ********............ Ich krich Hunger! :q

Nu muss ich aber los..... :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Leber in Rotweinsauce der zweite Versuch#h
nobbi kocht zum erstenmal mit Brühe und dann kommt auch noch Salz mit rein ins Gericht das war für die Drangtonne:q

Abba jetzt! Zutaten

Kalbsleber beim ersten Versuch 21€ungerade das Kg heute nur15€ungerade

Zutaten für 2Personen ca.
300g Kalbslerber
1/4trockener Rotwein
Mehl
Olivenöl
4 kleine Zwiebeln od.Schalotten
1/8 gekörnte Brühe
Salz (das lass ich dieFrau machen)
Pfeffer
1Teel. getrockneter Oregano
1/2 Bund Peter
Ich habe heute ein Baguette dazu.

Die Leber in eine Schüssel legen, mit dem Rotwein begießen und mindestens 1 Stunde marinieren.Ich mach ja zwei draus.

Dann die Leber herausnehmen und abtropfen lassen. Die Rotweinmarinade beiseite stellen.

Die Leber in etwas 1,5 cm große Würfel schneiden und von allen Seiten  leicht mit Mehl bestäuben. In einer Pfanne Olivenöl Erhitzen und darin  die Leber von allen Seiten anbraten. Aus der Pfanne nehmen und auf einem  Teller beiseite stellen.

 Öl in die Pfanne geben und darin die Zwiebeln anbraten.  Die Rotweinmarinade und die Brühe dazugießen, mit Salz(da war ja beim letzten mal schluß mit lustig), Pfeffer und  Oregano würzen. Etwa 2 Minuten bei schwacher Hitze kochen lassen. Die  Leber dazugeben und unter Rühren 2-3 Minuten köcheln, bis die Sauce dick  wird. Die Petersilie fein hacken und über das fertige Gericht streuen. 

Sikotakia me saltsa

Heute Abba#h


----------



## volkerm (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Frank,
ich werde Deinen Vorschlag mal prüfen.
 Der Hinweis bzgl. Haarausfall kam zu spaet.
Satt geworden bin ich so auch.
War aber schwer. Am Sandstrand in der Sonne schwitzen, beim Pulen von den gehässigen Meeraeschen belächelt werden, dann musste ich noch die Modenschau der lokalen Strandschoenheiten ertragen.
Portugal ist lebensfeindlich.


----------



## hanzz (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heut mal ne Lasagne gemacht.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/26/eef92b4862101265c3f855b54b15d5d2.jpg


----------



## chester (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/26/312f44c42a23e7ff9ac503063f9080ad.jpg


----------



## chester (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute mal oldskool unterwegs: Westf. Krustenbraten mit Landbiersauce, Brotplätzchen und sautiertem Spitzkohl. Hinterher Quittensüppchen mit Apfelmus und Quarkbällchen. Dazu gute Freunde am Tisch und hinterher ein Obstdestillat nach Wahl. Sonntag kann so schön sein.


----------



## Jose (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sauer marinierte auberginen, gebraten.
jetzt bin ich lustig :m


----------



## wolfgang f. (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nochmal Schwaben-Kost: Saure /Braune Bohnen mit Bratspätzle und Debreziner / Wienerle -> von der Zubereitung her sehr nahe mit Linsen verwandt


----------



## Kauli11 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> sauer marinierte auberginen, gebraten.
> jetzt bin ich lustig :m



Hallo Jose,

kannst du mal das Rezept verraten?

Bedanke mich jetzt schon mal.#h


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

In 55 Tagen ist Weihnachten|bigeyes

Fürs Finale mal einen Nachtisch
Frisch gebackene Ä pfel in Teighülle mit Zimtzucker und Creme fraiche
50ml Milch
1Ei
5El Mehl
1Prise Salz
3 El Zucker
2 Äpfel
Butterschmalz
Zimt
Creme fraiche

Milch mit Ei verquirlen.Mehl,Salz und 1El Zucker mischen.
Milchmischung mit Schneebesen nach und nach unterrühren und alles zu einem glatten Teig verrühren.

Äpfel schälen,vierteln,kerne raus,halbieren,in feine Scheiben schneiden und unter den Teig mischen.

Butterschmalz in Pfanne und die Äpfel goldbraun backen.

Zucker mit Zimt mischen 2El Zucker mit 1/2 Tl Zimtpulver.


Gebackener Apfel auf Teller mit Zimtzucker bestreuen und Creme fraiche#6


----------



## Steff-Peff (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nicht von mir gekocht, aber von mir vernichtet :vik:
Letzte Woche haben wir (mehrere befreundete Fliegenfischer) uns in der Hütte eines der Flifis getroffen, wo ein anderer, der auch Jäger ist, uns ein Wildschweingulasch im Dutch Oven gezaubert hat. Neben WS-Gulasch hatte er auch noch ein paar Wildschweinhaxen mit rein. 
Was soll ich sagen ... genial. Super zart, maga-lecker und es hatte wirklich die Farben, wie auf dem Photo. 

Fazit: Ich schaffe mir auch mir so ein Teil an.

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## labralehn (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So ein Dutch Oven ist ein alter Hut, der wurde bereits vor Jahren bei Wobbler-TV vorgestellt, von deren Hauskoch "Francis Ray Hoff".

http://www.wobbler.tv/play/jagen/pa...sipercastnet=0068881c8d804b1ad0a65522d820b89a

http://wobbler.tv.cms.ipercast.net/...sipercastnet=2bd4c2080f58ba5cb37ecc32a6c9cfad


----------



## hanzz (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



labralehn schrieb:


> So ein Dutch Oven ist ein alter Hut, ...



Trotzdem geil.


----------



## labralehn (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wollte nicht negativ über den dutch oven schreiben, sorry wenns so rüberkam.

Ich finde alte Sachen interessant.


----------



## Ronny N. (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo Steff-Peff,

sieht ja lecker aus das Ganze.
Dieser Dutch Oven ist eine gute Idee und werde das im nächsten Jahr auf alle Fälle auch mal testen.

Gruß Ronny N.#h


----------



## hanzz (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



labralehn schrieb:


> Wollte nicht negativ über den dutch oven schreiben, sorry wenns so rüberkam.
> 
> Ich finde alte Sachen interessant.


Dann musste mal Beef Buddies schauen.
Die machen oft sowas.
[emoji4]


----------



## labralehn (1. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Habe heute mal was gemacht was für morgen ist :q

*Eingelegte Zucchini und Auberginen*






















_*
Vorab:*_

Zucchini und Aubergine *nicht* schälen.


_*Hinweis:*_

_"Auberginen gehören der Familie der Nachtschattengewächse an.
Das Salzen dient dazu, um die eventuellen Bitterstoffe aus der Aubergine herauszuziehen.

Bei vielen Zubereitungsarten wird die Aubergine zunächst in Scheiben geschnitten und gesalzen.

Dabei wirkt das Salz *osmotisch* und zieht Fruchtsaft 
und dabei Bitterstoffe aus der Schnittfläche, 
die Bitterstoffe können dann abgewaschen werden.

(nachdem die Auberginen Scheiben für min 30min in Salz waren, lege ich die Scheiben in eine Schüssel mit Wasser und schwenke alles gut durch, dann werden die __Auberginen-Scheiben auf saugfähigem Küchenkrepp abgetupft)

Anschließend werden die Scheiben in heißem Öl gebraten. 
Dabei nicht zu viel Öl in die Pfanne geben, 
da Auberginen viel Fett aufsaugen._

_Am besten wäre es die Auberginen auf einem Grill zu garen,
wenn man einen Grill hätte._

_Garzeit wäre auf dem Grill für 1-2 cm dicke Auberginenscheiben 10 - 20 Minuten. Interessant wäre dann auch das entstandene "Grillmuster"._"

_*Zusatz:*_

Ob eure Auberginen bitter sind, könnt ihr ganz leicht testen.
Die wie oben geschnittene Aubergine verkosten, schmeckt sie euch nicht bitter, dann müsst ihr sie nicht in Salz einlegen. 
Ist sie aber bitter, dann salzen und etwa 30min ruhen lassen.

_*

Und das Rezept dazu:*_

Zucchini und Auberginen waschen, gut trocknen und in ca. 1 bis 2 cm dicke 
Scheiben schneiden.

Auberginen-Scheiben in eine extra Schüssel geben und gut salzen und min. 30minuten ruhen lassen. Sobald sich Flüssigkeit bildet, eine der Scheiben nehmen, gut abwaschen und probieren ob die Aubergine-Scheibe jetzt noch bitter schmeckt. Sollte dies der Fall sein, dann weiter abwarten oder noch Salz dazu geben. Wichitg ist, das die Aubergine nicht mehr bitter schmeckt.

2 El Öl in eine Pfanne hineingeben und erhitzen.
Die Zucchini-Scheiben darin anbraten und nach dem Anbraten 
Thymian und Rosmarin hinzugeben dann noch Salz und Pfeffer dazu. 
Aus der Pfanne nehmen und in unser Gefäß legen, 
welches wir später in den Kühlschrank stellen werden. 
Genauso die Auberginen in der Pfanne anbraten 
(aber Vorsicht mit Öl, da die Aubergine dieses 
wie ein Schwamm aufsaugt und dann matschig wird)  
Kräuter (Thymian und Rosmarin) hinzugeben, 
Salz und Pfeffer dazu, dann aus der Pfanne nehmen 
und zu den Zucchini legen.

Den Knoblauch schälen, in dünne Scheiben schneiden (hobeln) und mit dem Messer hacken, mit die Scheiben mit Salz bestreuen und mit der Messerseite (Breitseite des Messers Schnittfläche) fein zerdrücken/zerreiben. Je gröber das Salz umso leichter gehts es.

In einer Schüssel weißen Balsamico oder hellem Essig mit Salz, Zucker
und dem zerdrückten Knoblauch verrühren, nach und nach das Öl 
hinzugeben und gut verrühren. 
Nun die leicht ausgekühlten Zucchini 
und die Auberginen mit der Marinade übergießen, abdecken, in den Kühlschrank 
stellen und mindestens 24 Stunden marinieren lassen.


_*Zutaten:*_

für 4 Personen

400g Zucchini
400g Aubergine
1 Zweig Rosmarin
1 Zweig Thymian
Salz und Pfeffer
Öl

_Für die Marinade:_

200ml klaren Essig oder weißen Balsamico
400ml Öl (Sonnenblumenöl)
1 Knoblauchzehe
40g Zucker (etwa 3 Esslöffel) ein EL = 15g Zucker
10g Salz (2 Teelöffel) ein TL = 5 g Salz

*

Hinweis:*

Ich verwende bei Sachen die in den Kühlschrank kommen, 
immer Sonnenblumenol und kein Olivenöl.

Warum? 

Weil Olivenöl bei niedrigen Temperaturen zähflüssig wird und das sieht auf den Speisen dann später nicht so toll aus. 
Sonnenblumenöl bleibt auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen neutral.

_*Apropos:*_

Zu den obigen Löffelmaßen siehe hier ...
http://www.chefkoch.de/magazin/artikel/500,2/Chefkoch/Loeffelmass-in-Gramm.html


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Ronny N. schrieb:


> Hallo Steff-Peff,
> 
> sieht ja lecker aus das Ganze.
> Dieser Dutch Oven ist eine gute Idee und werde das im nächsten Jahr auf alle Fälle auch mal testen.
> ...



Hallo Ronny,

vielleicht kennst Du ja jemanden, der einen DO hat und es Dir mal zeigt. 

Ich habe mich auf jeden Fall entschlossen einen zu kaufen, da wir auf dem Land wohnen und es einfach Klasse ist, mit Freunden im Freien Zeit zu verbringen. So kann man selbst bei Schnee draussen was Deftiges kochen und wenn es einem doch zu kalt wird im Partyraum zu "tagen".#g

So long
Steff-Peff


----------



## Franky (1. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich mag Auberginen und Zucchini lieber mariniert und gegrillt... Die Vorgegensweise bei der Aubergine ist ähnlich. Erst meersalzen, dann warten und abspülen. Danach wieder ein wenig Salz, frischer Knoblauch, frische Chili und Olivenöl drauf und ca 1 h vor sich hin stehen lassen. Dann ab auf Grill und als Beilage zum Steak mampfen... Kalt sind die dann aber noch 2 mal so gut!!


----------



## chester (1. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute mal Gordon Ramsay für alle: Sweet sour Peppers with pork chops.
Leckerchen!


----------



## Kotzi (1. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Um mal zu fragen, hat wer Erfahrung mit Hähnchenherzen? 
Was muss man beachten, Gerichte, usw.
Reizt mich schon seit längerem und ich habs bisher noch nie gegessen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

leicht mit Mehl bestäuben Salz Pfeffer ab ine Pfanne


----------



## Pippa (1. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

..........


----------



## Torkel (1. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Im Sommer gabs Herzchen-Grillspieße. Erst in Brühe 15min köcheln danach marinieren/glasieren und ab auf den Grill.Vorkochen ist kein muss gibt nur was mehr Geschmack


----------



## warenandi (2. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gab es mal Schleienfilet mit Salzkartoffeln und Sahne-Meerrettichsoße... :m


----------



## Julia (2. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das sieht absolut lecker aus! :g

Darf ich fragen, wie Schleie schmeckt? Welchem Friedfisch ähnelt sie vom Geschmack her?

Ich habe noch keine gegessen, was aber auch daran liegt, dass ich kein gutes Schleien-Gewässer in der Nähe habe und daher selten auf Schleie gehe.

Liebe Grüße
Julia


----------



## Ossipeter (2. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



warenandi schrieb:


> Heute gab es mal Schleienfilet mit Salzkartoffeln und Sahne-Meerrettichsoße... :m


Danke Megagericht und eine tolle Werbung für Tinca Tinca#6
Fleisch ist fester im Biss als vom Karpfen. Hat einen ganz eigenen Geschmack. Gräten wie beim Karpfen, aber aufgrund der Größe des Fisches kommt es einem vor, als ob es mehr wären.


----------



## nordbeck (9. November 2014)

Frühstück beim Angeln [emoji51]

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/09/dc50fcd62abc90497a2f3db91c26b613.jpg


----------



## wolfgang f. (9. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:mInteressant und schön geknipst wie immer#6!
|kopfkratWas ist in der Suppe ausser Muscheln und  Bauchspeck allles drin?


----------



## nordbeck (9. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Klassisches dashi aus bonito und kombu,mirin, Sugar Snaps, Shiitake, wilder Brokkoli, Algen mix, Eigelb


----------



## wolfgang f. (9. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lecker und sicherlich genau das richtige nach kalten Nächten! 
-> vor allem der Mirin |supergri


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (9. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei uns heute nix besonderes aber lecker.

Unten Reis oben drüber kurz gebratenes Gemüse, getopt mit Rosenkohl. Dazu Spieße.http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/09/7ff7fc1e17d24898adbe9bdee729a126.jpg


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht ganz köstlich aus -

besonders die Spieße #6

R.S.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (10. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ofenkartoffeln mini Steaks und gebratene Pilze. Lecker Mittagessen.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/10/0c201d526ada23bcf99d845f0e3b4ec2.jpg


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heutiges Küchenmotto..nicht schön aber lecker

Dazu Baguette und ein wohl temperiertes:beer:


----------



## Kauli11 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Heutiges Küchenmotto..nicht schön aber lecker
> 
> Dazu Baguette und ein wohl temperiertes:beer:



...und,schon am Blähen?:q:q:q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nahezu Bohnenresistent


----------



## daci7 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Ofenkartoffeln mini Steaks und gebratene Pilze. Lecker Mittagessen.




Besonders die Plaste-Kröte am Bildrand finde ich sehr ansprechend! Oder gabs Schildkrötensuppe zum Nachtisch? 
Sehr geile Bilder, muss dringend wieder Zeit zum Kochen finden!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Besonders die Plaste-Kröte am Bildrand finde ich sehr ansprechend!




Plastekröte oder was, du spinnst wohl!!

Das ist Raphael!!!



PS.:
Bei Einigen hier würde ich mich direkt mal zum Essen einladen...


----------



## Franky (11. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Plastekröte oder was, du spinnst wohl!!
> 
> Das ist Raphael!!!



Der mitte Schaschlikspieße....


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (11. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja der Raphael musste aufs Bild drauf. 
Schildkrötensuppe gibts bei uns nicht, da sorgt der Zwerg schon dafür


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin,

ich hatte mal als die noch angeboten wurde, Schildkrötensuppe probiert ;

auf die Gefahr hin, pol. unkorrekt zu sein - die Suppe hatte mir damals ziemlich gut geschmeckt :m

Davon ab gab es heute zum Frühstück ( |bigeyes ) ein schwäbisch Hallisches Kottelett mit Knoblauch, Rosmarin, chilli in Butter und Öl gebraten.

Köstlich.

Ich kann Jedem nur raten, mal die Geschmacksträger vom "Vortag" in der Pfanne zu lassen...

Mögen Manche die Nase rümpfen - aber bereits verwendetes Fett vom Vortag ( Fleisch gebraten ) hat so viel Aromen gesammelt - Wahnsinn ... darf nat. nicht ranzig sein - keine Frage !

Verdammt - Bilder vergessen |uhoh:

R.S.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hatte mal als die noch angeboten wurde, Schildkrötensuppe probiert ;
> 
> auf die Gefahr hin, pol. unkorrekt zu sein - die Suppe hatte mir damals ziemlich gut geschmeckt :m




http://www.historisch-kochen.de/schildkrotensuppe/

Einziges Problem bei diesem Rezept sind einige Zutaten, ich wüßte auf Anhieb nicht, wo ich hier frische Sardellen herbekomme.


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hähähä |supergri

...davon ab müsste man die kleineren Arten doch auch gut verköcheln können...hier gibts Seen und Teiche, da sonnen sich die Biester zahlreich und in guten Größen |rolleyes

und unser Köchle-Mozart wetzt schon die Schneckenmesser :

Schildkröten/Froschschenkel/Schneckenauflauf :m






*Spass* |rolleyes

R.S.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was macht man eigentlich, wenn der Kopp der Kröte nicht hervorkommt, Finger in' Arsch rammen?

Tim??


----------



## spodsbjerg (11. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*







 
  Einfaches Essen aber sau lecker.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Knieper - hätt ich auch Bock drauf..


----------



## spodsbjerg (11. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also doch.......Essen verbindet .....zumindest ein bischen #6.

Gruß   Rolf


----------



## nordbeck (11. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was macht man eigentlich, wenn der Kopp der Kröte nicht hervorkommt, Finger in' Arsch rammen?
> 
> Tim??




Wenn du schon die turtles benennen kannst sollte die Lösung doch naheliegen; mit pizza Wedeln.


----------



## Franky (11. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Touché!:q


----------



## Angler9999 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Frühstück beim Angeln [emoji51]
> 
> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/09/dc50fcd62abc90497a2f3db91c26b613.jpg



Das war doch sicher nach dem Früchstück?

Aber ich gebe den anderen Recht. Gut fotografiert.

Weiter so... gute Beispiele dabei....


----------



## nordbeck (11. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nee war schon Frühstück [emoji51]


----------



## Angler9999 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

War bestimmt alles drin. ... Was der Mensch so braucht...


----------



## nordbeck (11. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Keine Kohlenhydrate [emoji45]


----------



## wolfgang f. (11. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Möhren-Cremesuppe mit Scallops
 (mit Ingwer, Limetten-Abrieb, O-Saft und Kokosmilch)
 Der Rest war´s posten "nicht wert": Forelle mit Nussbutter, Kartöffelkes und Feldsalat (der war allerdings göttlich: Mit "Himbeer-Balsamessig, Roscoff-Zwiebeln und Parmigiano-Spänen)#6


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was macht man eigentlich, wenn der Kopp der Kröte nicht hervorkommt, Finger in' Arsch rammen?
> 
> Tim??



*Eeeekelhaft* :q:q:q#6#6#6

R.S.

P.S: Gab´ mal eine Doku im Fernsehen - China´s Fresstempel oder so ähnlich.

Da wurde eine Sumpfschildkröte enthauptet, zubereitet und als höchst willkommene Delikatesse der Gesellschaft vorgesetzt...fein fein :m


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Einfaches Essen aber sau lecker.
> 
> Gruß Rolf





Aah,

ich entwickle gerade durchaus Fress-Neid

Superlecker #h

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Möhren-Cremesuppe mit Scallops
> (mit Ingwer, Limetten-Abrieb, O-Saft und Kokosmilch)
> Der Rest war´s posten "nicht wert": Forelle mit Nussbutter, Kartöffelkes und Feldsalat (der war allerdings göttlich: Mit "Himbeer-Balsamessig, Roscoff-Zwiebeln und Parmigiano-Spänen)#6




Wolfgang - Dir auch ein #6#6#6

Man bekommt hier echt Appetit :c

R.S.

P.S: Nix gegen eine schön gebratene Trutte |rolleyes


----------



## wolfgang f. (11. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke!
Na klar ->#6 immer wieder lecker,  aber auch schon oft gepostet...

Gesendet von meinem Handy


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab mir gerade Walnusskrokant aus frischen Herbstnüssen gemacht, als Ergänzung zum heute abend zu geniessenden Bruichladdich/Port Charlotte ...


----------



## wolfgang f. (11. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:mund dazu *John Barleycorn *von *Jack London* lesen!?*:q
*


----------



## daci7 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Plastekröte oder was, du spinnst wohl!!
> 
> Das ist Raphael!!!



Gibts da geschmackliche Unterschiede?

Ich hab letztes Jahr ne dicke Kröte aus dem Teich gezogen - die hatte bestimmt ihre 3-4kg. Und wenn ich mir so Videos anschau von der Zubereitung von Schnappschildkröten in den USA zb ... da könnte doch was drauß werden :m


----------



## orgel (11. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> als Ergänzung zum heute abend zu geniessenden Bruichladdich



Musste erstmal nachschauen, was das sein könnte... Hab dabei an was zu essen gedacht *schäm*... Edel geht die Welt zu Grunde :vik:


----------



## Hann. Münden (13. November 2014)

*...ausnahmsweise mal wieder eine Fischsuppe*

Heute gibt es "Französische Fischsuppe". Geschmacklich mit Fenchel, Safran und Pernod verfeinert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Setze gerade das erste Rotkraut der Saison an, schön mit Schmalz, Zwiebeln, Äpfeln etc...

Hab ja jetzt ne Brille......

Kochen mit Brille ist SCHEIXXE!!!!!!!!

Beschlägt dauernd..

Zum KOXXEN!!!!


----------



## Franky (13. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Willkommen im Club der Vieraugen... 
Vergiss Rotwein, Nelken, Johannisbeergelee und Preisselbeeren nicht!

Wenn die Nachbarn denken, Du setzt Glühwein auf, hast Du alles richtig gemacht! :q:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wenn ich wieder was sehen kann........
Wacholder und Zimt hast Du neben Speck noch vergessen...


----------



## Franky (13. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nee, Zimt kommt bei mir nich rein - ist doch kein Apfelkuchen! Nachher nimmst Du auch noch Vanille????!!!!!??? :q
Speck brauch ich auch nicht wirklich im Rotkohl... Übertüncht mitunter dann meine Sauce (von Gans, Pute, Ente etc.). Dann lieber den Speck mit Zwiebeln und Pfifferlingen zum Wildschwein (oder Hirsch, Reh.......)
******** - merkt man, dass ich Hunger habe?????????


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nülle nich - aber Zimt muss, ist ne Frage der Dosierung..
Geht jetzt Brille putzen...


----------



## Andal (13. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ooch... das mit der Brille lernst du schnell, wann man den Kopf wegdreht, wenn der Dampf aufgeht. :m


----------



## nordbeck (13. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Möhren-Cremesuppe mit Scallops
> (mit Ingwer, Limetten-Abrieb, O-Saft und Kokosmilch)
> Der Rest war´s posten "nicht wert": Forelle mit Nussbutter, Kartöffelkes und Feldsalat (der war allerdings göttlich: Mit "Himbeer-Balsamessig, Roscoff-Zwiebeln und Parmigiano-Spänen)#6




Großartig Wolfgang. Würd ich glatt essen


----------



## labralehn (13. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kartoffelkes hört sich irgendwie nach "Palz (RLP)" an.

Aber was war das nochmal? |kopfkrat

(Irgendwie nicht bis ins Saarland vorgedrungen.
Seit dem ich hier in Bawü im Exil bin, bekomme ich nix mehr mit, was Saarlänner und Pälzer betrifft. :c
Kann nicht mal einer der Pälzer Bawü einsacke und später nehmen wir Saarlännder dann das Paket, achso geht ja nicht - wir sind ja pleite.)


----------



## Andal (13. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

In meiner alten Heimat ist der Katoffekas ein Brotzeitbestandteil.

Fein gehackte Zwiebeln mit Essig, Öl, Salz & Pfeffer angemacht und dann mit kalten, zerdrückten Kartoffeln vom Vortag vermischt. Eine Armeleuteessen, aber guut!


----------



## Hann. Münden (13. November 2014)

*...Thermomix*

Hat von den Boardern jemand ebenso einen Thermomix in Gebrauch? TM5?


----------



## Kotzi (13. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Programmierbarer Mixer mit funzeliger Wärmeplatte.

Das ultimative Hausfrauen- Nepp- Totdämpf-Gerät.

Ist für ein paar Sachen super : Hollondaise zb.

Jedoch fürs normale alltägliche Kochen der letzte überteuerte
Mutti-Hype-Dreck.
Gibt halt der modernen überforderten Hausmutti die die Kinder von Klavier zum Golftraining bringen und dazwischen noch ins Nagelstudio muss, ne gemütliche alternative zum selberkochen.

Ist was für Endfaule und komplett Lustlose wenn damit öfters komplette Mahlzeiten zubereitet werden sollen.

So... genug aufgeregt über den Mist.


----------



## chester (13. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Deswegen steht in diversen Sterneküchen auch gleich mal be ganze Batterie davon... 
Ahnung und Fresse und so...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dein erster Satz stimmt - Dein zweiter ist definitiv nicht mit unseren Regeln bez. Nettiquette vereinbar - also bitte Contenance, um Punkte zu vermeiden..


----------



## Kotzi (13. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eben für Saucen oder Schmorgerichte. S.o , vielleicht sagt Nordbeck noch was dazu. 
Ist mir durchaus auch bewusst, aber die meisten wollen ihn halt um sich komplett
damit zu bekochen, schon bei einigen Parade-Muttis im Bekanntenkreis so mitgekriegt.

Damit werden aber nicht diese verhunzelten "tollen" kompletten Gerichte zusammengewichst  in Sternerestaurants, das geht da garantiert nicht über den Tisch.

Ahnung und dito und so..


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (13. November 2014)

*AW: ...Thermomix*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Hat von den Boardern jemand ebenso einen Thermomix in Gebrauch? TM5?



Ich habe einen Thermomix und benutze ihn (neben anderen Küchengeräten) mehrmals in der Woche.

Bis aus die Tatsache, dass der Thermomix wirklich teuer ist, teile ich Kotzis Beitrag nicht. 

Ich schätze am tm vor allem seine Funktion als absolut hochwertiger Mixer, als komplett dichtes (staub-und spritzfreies) Rühr- und Knetgerät und wegen seiner integrierten Waage.

Alles nicht unverzichtbar, aber ungemein praktisch, da platzsparend und leicht zu reinigen.

Bei allen Gerichte, bei denen man Zutaten zermalen, pürieren, hacken, reiben, rühren, kneten oder mixen muss, ist der tm eine echte Arbeitserleichterung.

Die Dampfgarfunktion nutze ich hingegen nie.


----------



## Kotzi (13. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fairerweise muss ich etwas zurückrudern und sagen das ich mich allein auf komplette Thermomixgerichte beziehe und direkt annehme, wenn einer nach so einem Ding fragt, das er damit komplett kochen will.

Wer es wie du @ Ronny benutzt und das Geld dafür über hat, besitzt bestimmt ein nettes Küchenhelferlein, was ich persönlich jedoch zu teuer fände.


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Großartig Wolfgang. Würd ich glatt essen



Vielen Dank- das von einem Profi wie Dir adelt mich!


----------



## daci7 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



labralehn schrieb:


> Kartoffelkes hört sich irgendwie nach "Palz (RLP)" an.
> 
> [...]



Kart*ö*ffelkes hört sich für mich eher wie Niederrhein an =)


----------



## Hann. Münden (14. November 2014)

*AW: ...Thermomix*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Thermomix und benutze ihn (neben anderen Küchengeräten) mehrmals in der Woche.
> 
> Bis aus die Tatsache, dass der Thermomix wirklich teuer ist, teile ich Kotzis Beitrag nicht.
> 
> ...


Danke für deine sachliche(die einzige von allen hier) Praxis-Rückmeldung. Ja, so habe ich ihn mir interfamilär auch beschreiben lassen, bzw am Rande wahrnehmen können. Benutzen auch viele gute Köche, teilw. in Batterien, wie hier schon richtigerweise erwähnt wurde. Bin daran interessiert, da ich für den neuen TM5 ein hammermäßiges Sonderangebot erhalten habe, das ich einfach nicht ausschlagen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das ist eine Gemeinsamkeit beim Angeln und beim Kochen:
Fängt man erst mitm Gerät an, braucht man gleich viel Geld (nicht weil man alles braucht, sondern  weil man vieles will)....
;-))))

Die Teile sind schon gut und man kann schon einiges damit anstellen, man sollte sich aber auch mit den Möglichkeiten auseinandersetzen - für alles ists nicht gedacht...

Ist wie damals wie bei der Mikrowelle - da wurde alles reingehauen, weils modern war, nicht weils Sinn machte..

Und da können Thermomixe schon deutlich mehr bieten, wenn man sich damit  beschäftigt..


----------



## Franky (14. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ach du Schande... Das Ding taucht auch hier auf.... 
Meine Cousine, obwohl keine "Übermutti", hat das Ding insb. um Mampf für die Lütte herzustellen. "Gläschen" wurden nur in absoluten Ausnahmen gekauft  und sonst nur selbstgemacht. Für den "Pamps" wohl ideal!
Für mich ist das glaub ich nix... Dann lieber sowas:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEez9lNh8Uw
:q:q:q (Wenn, dann bitte ganz bis Ende schauen... :q:q)


----------



## labralehn (14. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Kart*ö*ffelkes hört sich für mich eher wie Niederrhein an =)



ich ging von aus, das ö war ein Tippfehler.

Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe ist Kartoffelkäse in Niederbayern und Teilen Österreichs bekannt.

Gibt sogar einen Artikel bei Wiki dazu

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kartoffelkäse


----------



## Hann. Münden (14. November 2014)

*......*

@Thomas9904
So ist es, deswegen wie schon erwähnt auch mein Interesse an dem Teil. Ich denke, dass viele Angler 30% des Neupreises, z.B. einer neuen Shimano-Stella (UVP ca 900 Euronen) löhnen würden, wenn es das Angebot gäbe. Nicht vom Laster gefallen, versteht sich sowieso. Werde nachher zuschlagen. Für Neider und unsachliche Nörgler kann ich nix :q .

Heute gibt es ganz einfach Schwarzwurzeln, Fleischbällchen, Kartoffeln, um beim Thread-Thema zu bleiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir heute das gestern (fast blind wg. Brille, könnt immer noch k...) gekochte Rotkraut mit Pökelschulter und Kartoffelbrei - auch klassisch ;-)


----------



## AAlfänger (14. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gibt es heute eine schöne, frische und große Scholle nach Finkenwerder Art mit Bratkartoffeln , Zwiebeln und Schinkenwürfeln!:vik: Da meine Frau und Tochter nur Filet von der Scholle essen, muß ich mich mit dem 600g Teil alleine quälen und da ich das selber kochen muß, bekommen die auch nichts ab!

Gruß AAlfänger:vik:


----------



## Andal (14. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sei dir meines tiefempfundenen Mitgefühls sicher. Ist schon eine harte Bürde, so einen Scholle alleine essen zu müssen!


----------



## nordbeck (14. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab selbst privat einen thermomix. Denke es ist ein tm32 oder wie der heißt. 
Benutze ihn für Püree, Cremes und Farce. 
Möchte das Gerät auch privat nicht mehr missen. In der Profi Küche sowieso unverzichtbar. Bei sergio hatten wir 6 [emoji28]


----------



## chester (14. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dein erster Satz stimmt - Dein zweiter ist definitiv nicht mit unseren Regeln bez. Nettiquette vereinbar - also bitte Contenance, um Punkte zu vermeiden..



Verzeihung. Etwas übers Ziel hinaus geschossen. 

Ich halte es aber grundsätzlich falsch ein Gerät danach zu beurteilen, wie es falsch oder unsinnig benutzt wird. Grundsätzlich kann man so ein Teil ganz hervorragend in der Privatküche einsetzen. Neben Saucen, Emulsionen und Farcen kann man, wenn man den mochte, darin auch sous vide garen oder sich neben ein Risotto rühren lassen, während man sich um ganz anderen Spaß kümmert.


----------



## chester (14. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/14/5466e9a511991c1f05c9616b244753c8.jpg

Sieht zwar doof aus, is aber lecker: Dakjim. Gabs gestern stilecht mit Cheongju


----------



## Franky (14. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gesundheit... :q


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@chester
Liest sich spannnend- doch was ist "Cheongju" genau?
Du scheinst ja auch mit der asiatischen Küche vertraut zu sein, also an Dich dieselbe Bitte wie an nordbeck: MEHR DAVON! Find ich ne echte Bereicherung meines kulinarischen Horizontes #6


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Betr: Kartöffelkes


labralehn schrieb:


> ich ging von aus, das ö war ein Tippfehler.Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe ist Kartoffelkäse in Niederbayern und Teilen Österreichs bekannt.



:q:q:q
Dann will ich das Rätsel doch mal lösen:
Nein es ist kein Tippfehler (die mach ich nur sehr selten...) - es ist auch kein Kartoffelkäse.
Die Schreibe meint nur schlicht- schwäbisch kleine Herdäpfel auch Aibiera oder Grombiera genannt in einer Sprache, wie einer meiner Bekannten aus´m Pott sie pflegt, in diesem Fall kurz in Butterschmalz leicht angebraten!

 :mGuckst Du ->      Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke. ->   #534 Aber mit besserem Salat


----------



## labralehn (14. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6
man lernt nie aus.
Wäre nie drauf gekommen, danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## chester (14. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> @chester
> Liest sich spannnend- doch was ist "Cheongju" genau?
> Du scheinst ja auch mit der asiatischen Küche vertraut zu sein, also an Dich dieselbe Bitte wie an nordbeck: MEHR DAVON! Find ich ne echte Bereicherung meines kulinarischen Horizontes #6



Das is nen koreanischer Reiswein, der dort in rauhen Mengen verzehrt wird und eher wie ein shot getrunken wird. 

Was koreanische Küche angeht, so profitiere ich ungemein von einer ausgehnten Korea-Reise meiner Freundin.

Ich werd demnächst mal versuchen öfter Bilder zu machen.


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das würde sicherlich nicht nur mich freuen! #6


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei mir heute das gestern (fast blind wg. Brille, könnt immer noch k...)



https://www.trendaffe.de/gesamtkata...ReferrerID=7&gclid=CKGAmbrA-sECFY_MtAodI1wAYw


----------



## mathei (14. November 2014)

*AW: ...Thermomix*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Bin daran interessiert, da ich für den neuen TM5 ein hammermäßiges Sonderangebot erhalten habe, das ich einfach nicht ausschlagen kann.



Naja regulär 1109 ,00 €. Was hast gelöhnt ? Bei uns steht eine ältere Generation in der Küche. Ich sehe Sie beim vorbei gehen. Glaube die blinzelt mich an.  Ich selbst nutze es nicht.


----------



## labralehn (14. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gibt es bei mir gefüllte Paprika - ein Klassiker -.
Hackfleisch mit Reis, Zwiebeln, Paniermehl usw. in die Paprika gefüllt. Hatte vergessen Speck zu kaufen. Der würde dann in die Tomatensauce kommen.

2 El. Zucker im Bräter leicht karamelisieren, dann mit stückeligen Tomaten und 250ml Gemüsebrühe ablöschen.
Fein gewürfelte Zwiebel dazu, 3 El Tomatenmark und kochen lassen noch ein paar halbierte Knoblauchzehen dazu.

Das Hackfleisch habe ich mit ungekochtem Reis (1/2 Tasse) , fein gewürfelter Zwiebel, Senf, Salz, Pfeffer aus der Pfeffermühle (weiss), Semmelbrössel (1/2 Tasse), Mayoran, 1 EL Senf (scharfer), ein Ei und Maggi vermischt und gut durchgeknetet.

3 Paprika (Jamaika Style) geköpft, den Stil im Deckel entfernt und das Kerngehäuse entfernt, dann mit der Hackfleischmasse gefüllt, so dass die Masse ein fingerbreit übersteht. Dann den Paprikadeckel oben drauf gedrückt (so dass alles fest ist)

Dann den Bräter mit dem Inhalt in den vorgeheitzten Backofen
geschoben (Topflappen oder Kochhandschuhe anziehen, der Bräter ist sehr heiss) 175° im Backofen und etwa 40min bis 1h Garzeit. Der Bräter sollte mit Deckel in den Backofen kommen, damit keine Flüssigkeit verdampft.

Die "Sauce" hatte ich schon vorher soweit reduziert, dass diese die Konzistenz von "Sugo" hat. Leicht am Löffel anhaftet, schwer zu erklären, muss man selber gekocht haben.

(Sugo ist sämiger als Tomatensauce, aber flüssiger als Pesto)


----------



## Hann. Münden (14. November 2014)

*AW: ...Thermomix*



mathei schrieb:


> Naja regulär 1109 ,00 €. Was hast gelöhnt ? Bei uns steht eine ältere Generation in der Küche. Ich sehe Sie beim vorbei gehen. Glaube die blinzelt mich an.  Ich selbst nutze es nicht.


400, da das Teil nicht benutzt wird.


----------



## Kauli11 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/14/5466e9a511991c1f05c9616b244753c8.jpg
> 
> Sieht zwar doof aus, is aber lecker: Dakjim. Gabs gestern stilecht mit Cheongju



Gerne auch Rezepte einstellen.
Interesse vorhanden. #6


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja, schliesse mich da an !!! 

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



labralehn schrieb:


> Heute gibt es bei mir gefüllte Paprika - ein Klassiker -.
> Hackfleisch mit Reis, Zwiebeln, Paniermehl usw. in die Paprika gefüllt. Hatte vergessen Speck zu kaufen. Der würde dann in die Tomatensauce kommen.
> 
> 2 El. Zucker im Bräter leicht karamelisieren, dann mit stückeligen Tomaten und 250ml Gemüsebrühe ablöschen.
> ...






Auch Danke dafür #6

R.S.


----------



## grubenreiner (14. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*







grade verspeist:
Frischlingseintopf vom Holzherd.
mit einem Verkehrsopferschwein, Kartoffeln Erbsen Zwiebeln Karotten und Kräutern aus eigenem Anbeu sowie Rotwein und Chilli.


----------



## labralehn (15. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hier noch die Bilder zu den gefüllten Paprika "Jamaika Style"


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...dann lasst es Euch schön schmecken #6

R.S.


----------



## chester (15. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> [Bild]
> 
> grade verspeist:
> Frischlingseintopf vom Holzherd.
> mit einem Verkehrsopferschwein, Kartoffeln Erbsen Zwiebeln Karotten und Kräutern aus eigenem Anbeu sowie Rotwein und Chilli.



Hammer! Vom Gerät bis zum Inhalt top!


----------



## warenandi (15. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Grade eben alles verputzt...
Dorsch mit Reis, Buttergemüse und einer Rosmarin-Knoblauch Soße...


----------



## wolfgang f. (15. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> grade verspeist:
> Frischlingseintopf vom Holzherd.
> mit einem Verkehrsopferschwein, Kartoffeln Erbsen Zwiebeln Karotten und Kräutern aus eigenem Anbeu sowie Rotwein und Chilli.



Klingt äußerst deliziös und sieht auch so aus (da bin ich selber schuld, wenn ich den Rotwein weglassen würde)! #6
An den gedeckten Tisch würde ich mich auch setzen...

@warenandi,
#h-> falscher Trööt  Dorsch ist doch n Räuber :q
->                                                                                                                                                                     

 Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wer sich mal ein paar Anregungen holen möchte:

Teil 1:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3IBKuE84V0

Teil 2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyYimwsLIGI



Das nenne ich Fusion Food-jung, kreativ, verspielt-allein schon das Püree aus Schillerlocke, Pfannkuchenteig und Harzer Rollern-großartig!


----------



## warenandi (15. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> @warenandi,
> #h-> falscher Trööt                                                                                                                                                    [/URL]



Kann man jetzt sehen wie man will.
Es ging ja jetzt darum was ich leckeres gekocht habe...:q


----------



## BigDaddy68 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich hab gerade legger Heilbutt geräuchert


----------



## warenandi (15. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



BigDaddy68 schrieb:


> ich hab gerade legger Heilbutt geräuchert



Den du mir bestimmt per Expressversand zuschicken möchtest....:q
Lass ihn dir schmecken...


----------



## labralehn (15. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wer sich mal ein paar Anregungen holen möchte:
> 
> Teil 1:
> 
> ...



naja, ich nenne es bezahltes Kochen oder auch Pay-Cooking, hat mit Kochen eigentlich nix mehr zu tun.

Ich koche schon seit ich 14 bin, ein bischen Kuchenbacken war auch mal dabei. Aber sobald es kommerziell wird, dann hat das, meiner Meinung nach, nichts mehr mit Kochen gemein.

Persönlich ergreife ich immer panikartig die Flucht, wenn ich einen der beiden Moderatoren (mehr sind sie nicht) nur sehe.

Interessant, das diese beiden Typen heil von einer zur anderen Strassenseite kommen. 

Mein Auto würde, beim Anblick einer der beiden, die Drosselklappen weit aufmachen.


----------



## ollidaiwa (15. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kartoffelpuffer.
Dazu eine Art Sourcreme.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



labralehn schrieb:


> naja, ich nenne es bezahltes Kochen oder auch Pay-Cooking, hat mit Kochen eigentlich nix mehr zu tun.
> 
> Ich koche schon seit ich 14 bin, ein bischen Kuchenbacken war auch mal dabei. Aber sobald es kommerziell wird, dann hat das, meiner Meinung nach, nichts mehr mit Kochen gemein.



|bigeyes


Ich bin mir grad unsicher, ob du dir diese Nummer überhaupt angeguckt hast:q


----------



## ollidaiwa (15. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Grünkernbratlinge.
Dazu eine Art Remoulade.


----------



## ollidaiwa (15. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sauerfleisch.
Ist noch nicht fertig.
Da muß noch der Sud rein.


----------



## Andal (15. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Sauerfleisch.
> Ist noch nicht fertig.
> Da muß noch der Sud rein.



Sag Bescheid wenn es fertig ist. #6


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



BigDaddy68 schrieb:


> ich hab gerade legger Heilbutt geräuchert




Oha - da zahlt man im Handel *RICHTIG* Kohle für |bigeyes

Äußerst delikater , zarter Räucherfisch ; aromatisch, goldgelb am Rand und Schneeweiß im Fleisch, was auf der Zunge zergeht....

Wahnsinn und absolut köstlich #6#6#6

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ollidaiwa : Scheeeen :m

R.S.


----------



## wolfgang f. (15. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wer sich mal ein paar Anregungen holen möchte:Teil 1:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3IBKuE84V0Teil 2:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyYimwsLIGI
> Das nenne ich Fusion Food-jung, kreativ, verspielt-allein schon das Püree aus Schillerlocke, Pfannkuchenteig und Harzer Rollern-großartig!



:q:q:q Ich schmeiss mich wech! Das würde doch auch ungestreift im kulinarischen Laber eine Nische finden- vor allem Evil Jared ist ganz offensichtlich ein absoluter Gourmet! Ich dachte bisher immer die zwei wären nix für alte Menschen, habe  aber meine Meinung revidiert und werde mir den "Mist" künftig mit Genuss reinziehen!
#6:vik:


----------



## labralehn (16. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> 
> 
> Ich bin mir grad unsicher, ob du dir diese Nummer überhaupt angeguckt hast:q



Der Anfang in Video 1 hat meine Abneigung gegen die beiden schon wieder mal bestätigt. Ich mag die beiden nicht. Ich hoffe man merkt das. #h
Was mich richtig sauer macht, ist dass man denen einen Teil der GEZ Gebühren schenkt(e).

Wünsche den beiden Hals- und Beinbruch - fast hätte es sogar geklappt.#v


----------



## wolfgang f. (16. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Laberalehn, gestern 18.24h :"Interessant, das diese beiden Typen heil von einer zur anderen Strassenseite kommen. Mein Auto würde, beim Anblick einer der beiden, die Drosselklappen weit aufmachen." und heute 05:54h :   "Wünsche den beiden Hals- und Beinbruch- fast hätte es sogar geklappt.#v "
#hWas haben sie denn Dir in´s Bier geschüttet? 
Für Schwerversteher: Es handelt sich um *Satire*!!! und zwar vom feinsten:q
Guckst Du ->

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joko_und_Klaas

Die haben doch recht, wenn sie die immer seltsameren Kochformate auf die Schippe nehmen- diese fangen nämlich so langsam an weh zu tun!!!#q

Könnte für Interessierte auch noch lesenswert sein:
http://www.research-results.de/fachartikel/2006/ausgabe3/jedem-topf-seinen-deckel.html


----------



## BigDaddy68 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Rheinspezie , da hast Du wohl recht , selbst den Fischer zu kennen hilft da nicht viel  für 100 g zahlt man hier € 2,75 ... auf dem Blech liegen 3 mittelgroße Fische ...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Evil Jared ist ganz offensichtlich ein absoluter Gourmet!




"Bassist und Schöngeist"---ohne weitere Worte:q

Am Labarlehn geht die Sache iwie komplett unbeschmunzelt vorbei...|wavey:



labralehn schrieb:


> Der Anfang in Video 1 hat meine Abneigung gegen die beiden schon wieder mal bestätigt.




Wenn du weitergeguckt hättest, dann hättest du eventuell begriffen, worum es dabei geht!


----------



## wolfgang f. (16. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> "Bassist und Schöngeist"---ohne weitere Worte:q


  Ja, womit die Sache eigentlich schon richtig gut erklärt wäre|supergri|supergri|supergri , wenn man einmal von Jack Bruce (#6 - er gilt schließlich als der Intellektuelle unter den Bassern) absieht...


----------



## ollidaiwa (16. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Essen ist fertig.

Hamburger Regionalgericht:

Sauerfleisch "an" Bratkartoffel und hausgemachter Remoulade.

Die Gäste toben!


----------



## ollidaiwa (16. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Roastbeef mit verschiedenen Gemüsen und Bechamelkartoffeln.


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Roastbeef mit verschiedenen Gemüsen *an *Bechamelkartoffeln.




Sehr schön |rolleyes#6

Hattest nur nen´ kleinen Fehler im Text - ich war so frei , das zu korrigieren |supergri|supergri|supergri

R.S.
(hoff´, Du verstehst Spass)


----------



## ollidaiwa (16. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Es waren sogar zwei Fehler!
An Kartoffelgratin.


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

|supergri|supergri|supergri

R.S.


----------



## nordbeck (17. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zander, Gemüse, langojus

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/17/e761947471a06ca2a8e9e0a2b92b6b70.jpg


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6a class of its own
aber was ist Langojus?


----------



## nordbeck (17. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

danke wolfgang 
langojus ist eine jus auf langoustinen basis. 

dazu einfach karkassen und köpfe mit gemüse rösten,flambieren und auskochen. sauce dann mit ner reduktion cognac,sherry und weissem port in fahrt bringen ^^


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> #6a class of its own
> aber was ist Langojus?



...wir hatten mal Hummercreme im Töpfchen - sehr sähmige Konsistenz, wenn man es erwärmte.

Zum neutralen Zander passen hervorragende Soßen - hervorragend :m

Jedenfalls ist der Hunger auf eine Großzanderschnitte geweckt |rolleyes

R.S.


----------



## Daniel SN (18. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich bin zwar satt, aber wenn ich das hier so lese bekomme ich wirklich hunger auf ein schönes Filet.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (24. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern gab es Kartoffelauflauf und Schweinefilet in Zwiebelsoße.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/24/1972aa193353b8af497bf95e0e87c906.jpg


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich habe am Wochenende von Bekannten aus dem Urlaub in Südtirol Speck und Käse (vom Bauern da) gekriegt - also ist mein heutiges Essen schnell gekocht:
Aufschneiden, Brot und Rotwein dazu, feddich ;-)))

Und auf diesen einfachen, hochwertigen Genuss freue ich mich schon richtig!!°


----------



## Jose (24. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*






ihr seid zu spät :m


----------



## labralehn (29. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gibts Hirschbraten.

Zutaten:
500 gr. Hirschbraten aus der Keule (mit Knochen mehr)
10 Lorbeerblätter
5 Gewürznelken
10 Wachholderbeeren
100 gr. Speck am Stück
1 Tl Thymian
1 Tl Mayoran
10 ganze schwarze Pfefferkörner
1 Tl Piment gemahlen oder ganze Körner 1 El
1 Tl Koriander
1/2 l Rotwein
1 El Fleischbrühe (Rind) instant
4 Schalotten
2 Möhren
Preiselbeeren
Semmelknödel
Rotkraut
1/2 l Wasser
1 El Mehl oder Saucenbinder (dunkel)
1 Saucenkuchen 60gr.

Alle Zutaten sollten die gleiche Temperatur (Zimmertemperatur) haben.

Backofen auf 175°C einstellen und schonmal vorheizen.

Den Hirschbraten trocken tupfen (nicht waschen).
Silberne Häute entfernen und sehnige Teile entfernen.
Hier einfach die oberen Hautschichten abziehen.
So das nur das Fleisch zu sehen ist.

Die Möhren schälen vierteln und in fingerdicke Stücke schneiden.
Die Schalotten in feine Würfel schneiden.

Den Speck in 2 Teile aufteilen.
Den 1. Teil in Würfel schneiden.
Den 2. Teil in dünne Scheiben schneiden.

Einen Bräter verwenden und aufheizen.

Die Speckwürfel in den Bräter geben und erhitzen.
Ist das Fett ausgetreten dann das Fleisch dazugeben und von allen Seiten kräftig anbraten.

Möhren und Schalotten dazugeben und andünsten und sobald es angedünstet ist mit dem 1/2 Wasser ablöschen.

Wenn es kocht wie bei einem normalen Braten, das Mehl oder den Saucenbinder dazugeben um die Flüssigkeit etwas einzudicken. Die Sauce ist noch nicht gebunden nur etwas angedickt. (das ist wichtig, da wir später von der Sauce immer wieder etwas über das Fleisch tun)

Die restlichen Gewürze und den Rotwein dazutun.

Nun könnt ihr es 1,5 h köchen lassen oder aber, ihr nehmt das ganze und ab in den Backofen ohne Deckel.

Hier dann das ganze Ensembel bei 175°C jeweils 30 Minuten belassen.
Immer wieder (alle 10min.) den Bräter aus dem Backofen nehmen und mit Flüssigkeit aus dem Bräter übergiesen.
Hin und wieder neue Speckscheiben auflegen, die vorherigen Speckscheiben in die Flüssigkeit fallen lassen.

Nach 30 Min. das Stück Fleisch wenden. Neuen Speck auflegen und hin und wieder Speck neu auflegen.

Wasser für die Knödel aufsetzen und zum Kochen bringen.

Ist das Ganze fertig. Das Fleisch in Alufolie einwickeln und bei Seite stellen. (Das Fleisch kann sich entspannen - die Flüssigkeit im Fleisch wird gebunden)

Die Knödel ins siedende Wasser geben.

Noch etwas von dem Rotwein geniesen. 

Den vorbereiteten Rotkohl erwärmen.

Die Flüssigkeit im Bräter durch ein Sieb trennen und die Sauce evtl. noch eindicken. Dazu verwende ich Saucenkuchen.
(wird bei mir mit Rotwein verquirlt)

Bilder gibt es später.

Hier die ausgelöste Keule - pariert (alle silbernen Teile entfernt und ein Teil der Sehnen noch entfernt)






Von der Oberseite aus gesehen






Möhren und Schalotten






Speck am Stück






Speck gewürfelt und in dünne Scheiben geschnitten






Im Bräter






Oben Speck drauf - schmeckt dann später jamjamjam






Nahaufnahme von dem leckerem Teil











Der Saucenkuchen (Lebkuchen)











Das Stück auf dem Teller aber noch nicht essen, erst noch warten ^^






Alles durch Sieb, hier kann man naschen, die Möhren schmeckten super ...






Das Ergebnis, eine Wildsauce die man nicht kaufen kann.






Der erste Anschnitt, das Fleisch war genauso, wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte.
Wild muss bei mir mürbe sein, ohne Fasern. Mit der Gabel zu zerteilen und dann mit der Sauce ein Genuss.






Beginn des Anrichtens - nur für mich.
















eh voilà 
- so sieht könnte es aussehen. 
Man kann es noch anders anrichten, 
aber ich hatte Hunger und wollte unbedingt essen.







Die Sauce war ein Traum, ich habe später noch mehr Sauce auf den Teller getan.
Vom Hirschbraten ist noch die Hälfte an Fleisch über, das gibts dann morgen.


----------



## ollidaiwa (29. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Woran naschen alle angelboardies gerne?
An Frikadellen vom grünen Kerne!


http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/2032751329410295/Gruenkernfrikadellen.html


----------



## Franky (29. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Olli:
Richtig (selbst)gemacht sind die Dinger wirklich nicht schlecht. Hab mal rund 2 kg Rohmasse (Kartoffel, Möhre, Zucchini, Zwiebeln, Grünkern usw.) verbraten. Allerdings auch gute 2,5 kg Rinderhack (+ Zwiebel & Co.) zusätzlich noch zu Frikos verbraten.
Was ich bis dato noch nicht wusste war, wie viel Öl/Fett man für die Gemüsefettbomben braucht... Ein guter dreiviertel Liter Rapsöl hat nicht gelangt! Gut, dass man freundliche Nachbarn hat!
Für die "richtigen" Frikos hat dann allerdings 'ne knappe Tasse Öl gelangt (Mett war nicht zu fettig).

@ Labra:
Würde ich gerade den Gemüsebomben vorziehen... Sieht saugeil aus! :m


----------



## ollidaiwa (29. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

tut mir leid aber ich habe eine ganz normale Menge Öl zum braten benutzt und und die saugen nicht mal etwas davon auf.
Statt Möhren kann man auch einen kräftigen Käse mit reinreiben und gehackte Walnüsse hineingeben.
Wichtig dazu ist ein Dip.
Eventuell mit getrockneten Tomaten, Mayo, Joghurt, Quark, Knobi, geh. Sardellen, Kapern, Frischkäse, oder, oder, oder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Olli:
Was gabs zur Beilage dazu?

;-))))))))


----------



## labralehn (29. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Franky

das beste ist die Sauce. 
Die kann man nur selber machen, bzw die bekommt man ja eh gratis dazu.

Habe mir gerade eben nochmal ein Stück "gekauftes Carbata Brot" in diese Sauce reingetunkt #6


@ollidaiwa
Frikadellen sind super.
Kleiner Tipp - mach mal gefüllte Mini- Frikadellen.
Füllung: (Gewürze je nach Laune)
Frischkäse mit Lauch oder Staudenselerie z.B.
Chutney oder Relish
Cognac Knobi Füllung

Traditionell:
Ketchup
Senf
Mayonnaise
interessant aber langweilig.

usw.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Labralehn

Da hast du dir ja amtlich Mühe gegeben#6

Ist der Garpunkt von dem Braten so gewollt?


----------



## labralehn (29. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der Garpunkt wurde eingehalten - 
Kerntemperatur Hirschbraten
Rosa 60° C
Ich wollte aber einen durchgegarten Hirsch verkosten.
Kerntemperatur bei meinem Ding 75°C

Die Konsistenz kann man sich so vorstellen, 
wie wenn man in einen Nuss-Kuchen reinbeist.

Genauso wollte ich das haben.
Mit der Gabel das Fleisch zerteilen und dann zum Munde führen.


----------



## Pippa (29. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

..........


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ne, da spricht gor nix gegen - nur zu..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



labralehn schrieb:


> Der Garpunkt wurde eingehalten -
> Kerntemperatur Hirschbraten
> Rosa 60° C
> Ich wollte aber einen durchgegarten Hirsch verkosten.
> ...




Sieht ziemlich fest und trocken aus-wie gesagt, sieht so aus, muß nichts heißen, aber du bist da definitiv auf über 75 Grad gekommen, bei 75 wäre das Fleisch noch leicht rosa und saftiger. 60 Grad reine Kerntemperatur ist mir bei Hirschbraten etwas zu wenig, bei 60-65 aus der Röhre nehmen ist ok, je nach Dicke gart das nach und geht noch hoch auf um die 70, dann isser schön rosa.


@Pippa

Lecker Gebäck!
Kibbeling gab es bei mir die Tage auch, ich hatte noch ein Wallerkotelett auf Eis liegen und hab das gestückelt im Bierteig ausgebacken-war 'ne absolute Lecke, wobei mein geladener Kumpel und ich uns schlußendlich nicht ganz sicher waren, ob Waller nicht fast zu schade für das Ausbacken ist. Wir hatten direkt davor ein Filetstück nur mit Salz/Pfeffer kurz gebraten verkostet-der Bierteig erschlägt etwas den doch sehr feinen Wallergeschmack-aber nichtsdestotrotz steh ich manchmal auf diesen frittierten Fastfoodstyle-es muß fettig sein und es muß ordentlich Remoulade dazu, man muß den Magen nach so 'nem Essen förmlich nach 'nem Verdauer schreien hören!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> -es muß fettig sein und es muß ordentlich Remoulade dazu, man muß den Magen nach so 'nem Essen förmlich nach 'nem Verdauer schreien hören!


|supergri|supergri:q:q
kenn ich.......


----------



## Kotzi (29. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab letztens Zander in Teig frittiert.
Teig nach Gefühl aus Mehl, Bier und Tapioka Stärke/Mehl gerührt.

Und das schmeckt mir viel besser als normaler Bierteig da knuspriger.


----------



## Pippa (29. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

..........


----------



## chester (30. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Labralein

Wieso machst du dir so ne Mühe, haust dann aber 1 EL Instantbrühe an die Sauce?


----------



## wolfgang f. (30. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> @Labralein
> 
> Wieso machst du dir so ne Mühe, haust dann aber 1 EL Instantbrühe an die Sauce?


 Genau das u. a.  habe ich mir dabei auch gedacht...


----------



## labralehn (30. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Im Rezept hatte ich zwar Instantbrühe geschrieben, habe mich aber dagegen entschieden. Hatte genug Gewürze in dem Topf gehabt.

Ich mag Rotwein und Wildfleisch lieber etwas trocken,
aber das Fleisch so, dass es krümmelig von der Konzistenz her ist.

Wildfleisch (Hirsch) hat kaum Fett- und Wasseranteile, wenn es von guter Qualität ist.

Hatte heute Mittag noch den Rest verputzt, da war nach der ersten Scheibe die ich aufschnitt, das Fleisch sogar etwas Rosa.

War vermutlich nur aussen über den Garpunkt.

Werde es demnächst nochmal machen, aber dann nur bis 65°C Kerntemperatur garen und dann auf Seite stellen.
Die Instant-Dinge lasse ich dann auch wieder weg.

Viel Arbeit war es keine - die meiste Arbeit waren die Fotos :q
hier hochzuladen.

Vielen Dank für eure professionelle Kritik.

Noch etwas zum Schluss - den Saucenkuchen werde ich demnächst weglassen und weniger Nelken verwenden.
3 Nelken sollten ausreichend sein.

Anstelle des Lebkuchengewürzes, verwende ich zusätzlich zu den von mir verwendeten Zutaten (Nelken, Piment, Koriander)noch folgende:

Zimt
Muskat
Ingwer
Kardamon

alles gemahlen.

Das Gemüse werde ich demnächst mal in erhitztem Zucker anbraten (Karamellgeschmack).


----------



## chester (30. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich würde dir zu folgenden kleinen Verbesserungen raten:

Nachdem du  das Fleisch angebraten hast, dieses raus nehmen und das Gemüse anrösten.  Dann das Gemüse mit Puderzucker bestäuben und kräftig karamellisieren lassen (alles auf größter Flamme - wir wollen Röstaromen, nicht dünsten) Einen Löffel Tomatenmark dazu und weiter rösten. JETZT: Mit ordentlich Rotwein ablöschen und sehr weit einkochen lassen. So als Richtwert: 10% Restflüssigkeit. Das gibt der Sauce Tiefe, ohne diese fiese alkoholische Note. Ich gieße dann Gin dazu und schmeiß ein Streichholz hinterher. Das gibt eine fein würzige Wacholdernote. Gerne nehme ich dazu Monkey 47. 
Dann mit Wildfond auffüllen (Knochen von den Viechern kann dir jeder Jäger besorgen und die meisten sind froh, dass sie weg sind - es geht auch gekaufter ind guter Qualität)
Dann das Fleisch drauf und jetzt ganz wichtig: Geh mit der Temperatur runter.
Röstaromen hast du schon erzeugt, jetzt wollen wir nur noch garen. 90°C reicht locker, 80 gehen auch. 
Bratenthermometer einsetzen und bis 5° vor gewünschte Kerntemperatur garen. 

Du sagst zwar richtigerweise, dass du das Fleisch ruhen lässt, aber dieser Prozess funktioniert auch nicht unendlich. Sprich ein Stück Fleisch, dass bei 80° gegart wurde, hat beim Entspannen größeres Potential homogener zu werden, als ein Stück, dass bei 200° gegart wurde. 

Die Garzeit verlängert sich dabei natürlich exorbitant.


----------



## chester (30. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/30/8ae70c49cdc09fc700b1b7bbc58b73c4.jpg

Klassikerzeit: Blanquette vom Huhn. Mit Morcheln, Erbsen und Möhren. Dazu nen Riesling von von Othegraven. Lecker!!!


----------



## labralehn (30. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo Chester,
klasse Tips. Vielen Dank.

Anstelle von Gin (ok wegen Wachholderbeeren), habe aber nur Cognac als hochprozentiges - würde das auch funktionen? 
- oder anders gefragt geht es nur darum nochmal einen gewissen besonderen Geschmack reinzubringen?

Cognac verwende ich auch gerne bei Mies-Muscheln im Weißweinsud oder für eine Cognac-Knobie Dip-Sauce fürs Fleischfondue.

Mit dem Puderzucker das war der Tipp des Tages #6
Ist aber einleutend, es lässt sich damit besser karamellisieren als mit normalem Zucker. Da hier beim Puderzucker mehr Fläche zur Wärmezuführung besteht als mit normalem Zucker.

Puderzucker steht schon mal auf meiner "must have" Liste
Ahja und noch ein Mörser mit Stössel
und ein kleiner Gasbrenner zum Bräunen


----------



## labralehn (30. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/30/8ae70c49cdc09fc700b1b7bbc58b73c4.jpg
> 
> Klassikerzeit: Blanquette vom Huhn. Mit Morcheln, Erbsen und Möhren. Dazu nen Riesling von von Othegraven. Lecker!!!



Klasse, ich kann hier sogar ohne Brille die Morscheln erkennen.
Super gemacht und auch super Foto. :vik:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Ich würde dir zu folgenden kleinen Verbesserungen raten:
> 
> Nachdem du  das Fleisch angebraten hast, dieses raus nehmen und das Gemüse anrösten.  Dann das Gemüse mit Puderzucker bestäuben und kräftig karamellisieren lassen (alles auf größter Flamme - wir wollen Röstaromen, nicht dünsten) Einen Löffel Tomatenmark dazu und weiter rösten. JETZT: Mit ordentlich Rotwein ablöschen und sehr weit einkochen lassen. So als Richtwert: 10% Restflüssigkeit. Das gibt der Sauce Tiefe, ohne diese fiese alkoholische Note. Ich gieße dann Gin dazu und schmeiß ein Streichholz hinterher. Das gibt eine fein würzige Wacholdernote. Gerne nehme ich dazu Monkey 47.
> Dann mit Wildfond auffüllen (Knochen von den Viechern kann dir jeder Jäger besorgen und die meisten sind froh, dass sie weg sind - es geht auch gekaufter ind guter Qualität)
> ...


----------



## chester (30. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aha... DU machst das also so. Wie schön. Du beschreibst trockenes Niedertemperaturgaren. Kann man machen. Ist aber ne ganz andere Baustelle. Vielleicht liest du dir mal was Wissen dazu an. Erweitert den Horizont.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Aha... DU machst das also so. Wie schön. Du beschreibst trockenes Niedertemperaturgaren. Kann man machen. Ist aber ne ganz andere Baustelle. Vielleicht liest du dir mal was Wissen dazu an. Erweitert den Horizont.




Nicht gleich pampig werden, daß war ein konstruktiver Vorschlag, aber du darfst gerne meinen Horizont erweitern, wozu steht denn der Braten bei 80 Grad stundenlang in der Brühe?
Zumal du daraus ja dann immer noch eine Sauce zaubern mußt-oder entsteht die aus dem Wildfond da nebenbei?

edit:

Also ich habe zwecks Horizonterweiterung mal explizit nach trockenem Niedertemperaturgaren gegoogelt, weil mir bis jetzt nicht klar war, daß es da anscheinend eine weitere Variante in Flüssigkeit gibt-auch dazu habe ich nichts gefunden-Chester, du mußt hier mal für Aufklärung sorgen, ich bin als Hobbykoch für Anregungen immer offen!


----------



## chester (30. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das war genauso wenig pampig wie die Passage mit der lauen Brühe 

Die Sauce entsteht dabei auch durch die langsam verdunstende Flüssigkeit. Die thermische Belastung des Gargut ist einfach niedriger. Wie ich oben schon schrieb: Wenn du ein Fleisch bei 180° garst dann zieht es sich extrem zusammen und auch das Ruhen hinterher kann davon nur einen Teil lösen. Wenn du aber von anfang an niedriger bleibst, hast du eine größere Chance noch homogeneres Fleisch zu erhalten. 
Das ist auch aufs Schmoren übertragbar. Die Flüssigkeit verdampft langsam, aber da der Zeitraum länger ist, wird das schon.

Das Ergebnis is unterschiedlich. Man kann ja auch nen Rinderbraten einfach in den Ofen schieben oder doch mit flüssgkeit schmoren. Und beide Verfahren kann man auch auf NT übertragen.


----------



## Franky (30. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aey ihr Streithähne - atmet ma wieder locker durch die löchrige Hose...  :m Jetzt "pampe" ich mal mit und behaupte frech, Wild sollte nicht "NT-gegart" werden sonderm immer "durch" sein... Hat zumindest ein Jäger aus HB immer zu uns gesagt, wenn er was mitgebracht hatte... Ist das antiquiert und ad acta???


----------



## wilhelm (30. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da unsere Nachbarn in Österreich wohl Ahnung vom Wild haben schau mal hier: klick mich.

Nachtrag: vielleicht haben die Jungs eine Zicke gebraten?#6

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## chester (30. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Keine Sorge - ich bin nicht empfindlich. So oder so.

NT schließt "durch" ja nicht aus. Um wirklich auf der ganz sicheren Seite zu sein, dann sollte dein Fleisch 70° Kern für 10 Minuten haben. Dann wächst da nichts mehr. Das geht auch wenn der Ofen "nur" 80° hat.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Das war genauso wenig pampig wie die Passage mit der lauen Brühe
> 
> Jetzt hat sich mein edit mit deinem Post überschnitten, daß mit der lauen Brühe war doch nicht böse gemeint, daß bezog sich nur auf die lauen 80 Grad Ich gehe mit deinen Verbesserungen absolut konform, der Zucker, daß angeröstete Tomatenmark, die Rotweinreduktion, vor allem der Wildfond (wobei die Jäger((bin selber einer)) die Knochen nun nicht unbedingt mit Kußhand verschenken, aber für 'nen kleinen Obulus meist zu bekommen)
> 
> ...



Hier besteht definitiv klärungsbedarf. Ich habe bis jetzt, wie geschrieben, noch nie von NT in Flüssigkeit gehört oder gelesen, sondern immer das Gegenteil-aber warum das ein Dogma sein sollte-finden wir es heraus.

Chester: #g


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Aey ihr Streithähne - atmet ma wieder locker durch die löchrige Hose...  :m Jetzt "pampe" ich mal mit und behaupte frech, Wild sollte nicht "NT-gegart" werden sonderm immer "durch" sein... Hat zumindest ein Jäger aus HB immer zu uns gesagt, wenn er was mitgebracht hatte... Ist das antiquiert und ad acta???



Ist antiquiert-grad bei Wild-wenn du weißt, woher, besseres und gesünderes Fleisch kann man kaum bekommen. Zumal du bei Kerntemperatur von 60-70 Grad eventuelle Keime zerstört haben solltest.
Man könnte bei Wildschwein vorsichtig sein wegen der Trichinen, allerdings ist hier der Jäger verpflichtet, eine amtliche Beschau vornehmen zu lassen, wenn du dich also auf deine Quelle verlassen kannst, kein Problem-jedoch rohes Wildschwein niemals an Caniden oder Feliden verfüttern-Stichwort: Pseudowut-immer tödlich für den Vierbeiner, für Menschen allerdings ungefährlich.

Es spricht also überhaupt nichts gegen NT bei Wild, ganz im Gegenteil, man muß sich allerdings wegen Frische und Hygiene auf seinen Lieferanten verlassen können.

Ich verzehre Wild zum Teil komplett roh, es gibt nichts besseres als Mett vom Hirsch-da weiß ich allerdings genau, wo er herkommt und wie alt er im Leben und im Tod war bzw. ist ;-)


----------



## chester (30. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Keine Sorge, ich hab es dir auch nich sonderlich krumm genommen. #g

Das Problem mit Niedertemperaturgaren ist, dass da sehr viel dogmatische Hausfrauenposts im Internet kursieren.

Im Endeffekt wird bei dem was ich beschrieben habe ja pochiert, aber eben sind viel viel Röstaromen im Spiel. 
Du garst quasi trocken.

Das kann man ja beides auch bei hohen Temperaturen machen. Lammkeule zum Beispiel. Kann in viel Flüssigkeit geschmort werden oder eben im Ofen gebraten. Dein bzw mein Ansatz ist es, die Garverfahren "kühler" zu machen.


----------



## chester (30. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/30/dd5187e76bb0a6246eaca54eb6c4d430.jpg

Wo wir gerade dabei sind: hab heute das erste mal meinen Geflügelfond per Eisfiltration geklärt. Das Ergebnis ist der HAMMER! Das wird eine top consommé! Unglaublich dicht und schön klar.


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin,

gibt das Bratgut in der Flüssigkeit nicht eine Menge Geschmack an eben diese ab?

Hatte nach einem Rezept für Entenbrust mal die Ente von der Fleischseite her auf Gemüse aber auch sehr viel Brühe/Fond gesetzt ; Fleisch lag zur Hälfte "feucht".

Ergebnis war wie ausgelaugt - weniger Geschmack wie mir so vorkam...die Farbe der Fleischseite war auch eher gräulich - wie gekocht eben...

Ansonsten : gibt man beim Nachziehen im Ofen nicht gerne ein Stück Butter obenauf?

R.S.


----------



## grubenreiner (30. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ode an die Sau:

Dunkelbierbraten vom Weideschwein mit Kartofffelklöß.







no tricks, no gimmicks, no decorations - just Taste!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade dabei sind: hab heute das erste mal meinen Geflügelfond per Eisfiltration geklärt. Das Ergebnis ist der HAMMER! Das wird eine top consommé! Unglaublich dicht und schön klar.




Erklär mal bitte, was ist Eisfiltration?

Irgendwie bekomme ich Hunger auf Klöße und Schweinebraten-und was gibt es, 'ne Käsestulle.


----------



## chester (30. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn du einen Fond klären möchtest, entweder weil du faul bist und nicht  richtig abgeschöpft hast oder weil du eine Consommé machen möchtest,  dann musst du Schwebstoffe binden. Das kann man mit Eiweiß und  Klärfleisch machen. Ist aber aufwendig und ineffizient. Besser geht  folgendes: Den Fon so wie er ist einfrieren. Dann aus dem Eisfach nehmen  und in ein Sieb setzen, dass mit einem Passiertuch ausgelegt ist und  den austretenden Fond auffangen. Das ganze muss im Kühlschrank  passieren. Das Prinzip dahinter ist, dass Fonds auf Fleisch oder  Fischbasis gelöste Gelatine besitzen. Wenn du den Fond frierst, dann  bildet die Gelatine ein Netzwerk, dass wie ein molekulares Sieb wirkt.  Das geht auch mit Gemüsefond, da muss nur gelatine zugesetzt werden (Ca 1  Blatt pro 600 ml)
Dabei bleiben Unreinheiten Fett und Wasser im Sieb  zurück. Und das Zeug schmeckt nach gar nichts. Unten ist ein goldig  klarer Saft, der der absolute Hammer ist.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. November 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vielen Dank!

Was gelernt!#h

Wenn du noch was zum Geflügelfond an sich schreiben möchtest, hätte bestimmt auch keiner was dagegen...


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Fond klären möchtest, entweder weil du faul bist und nicht  richtig abgeschöpft hast oder weil du eine Consommé machen möchtest,  dann musst du Schwebstoffe binden. Das kann man mit Eiweiß und  Klärfleisch machen. Ist aber aufwendig und ineffizient. Besser geht  folgendes: Den Fon so wie er ist einfrieren. Dann aus dem Eisfach nehmen  und in ein Sieb setzen, dass mit einem Passiertuch ausgelegt ist und  den austretenden Fond auffangen. Das ganze muss im Kühlschrank  passieren. Das Prinzip dahinter ist, dass Fonds auf Fleisch oder  Fischbasis gelöste Gelatine besitzen. Wenn du den Fond frierst, dann  bildet die Gelatine ein Netzwerk, dass wie ein molekulares Sieb wirkt.  Das geht auch mit Gemüsefond, da muss nur gelatine zugesetzt werden (Ca 1  Blatt pro 600 ml)
> Dabei bleiben Unreinheiten Fett und Wasser im Sieb  zurück. Und das Zeug schmeckt nach gar nichts. Unten ist ein goldig  klarer Saft, der der absolute Hammer ist.




*Top der Tip *- Danke ! #6

R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Es geht auch viel einfacher:
Einfach Fond/Brühe über Nacht in den Kühlschrank stellen.

ALLE Trübstoffe setzen sich bis zum nächsten Morgen ab.

Die klare Brühe oben abschöpfen = Suppe...

Den trüben Rest durch ein Haarsieb und für Soßen verwenden..


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

*Top der Tip* - Doppeldanke ! :m

Achso : @grubenreiner 

Das sieht absolut köstlich aus #6#6#6

R.S.


----------



## chester (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht auch viel einfacher:
> Einfach Fond/Brühe über Nacht in den Kühlschrank stellen.
> 
> ALLE Trübstoffe setzen sich bis zum nächsten Morgen ab.
> ...



Geht, aber es bleibt eben sehr viel Geschmack im Bodensatz. Wenn das Ziel eine sehr sehr kraftvolle Concommé ist, dann liefert das Eisfiltrieren bessere Ergebnisse und ist auch um welten klarer.


----------



## chester (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> 
> Was gelernt!#h
> 
> Wenn du noch was zum Geflügelfond an sich schreiben möchtest, hätte bestimmt auch keiner was dagegen...



Also ich mache hellen und dunklen Hühnerfond. 

Für den dunklen 2.5 kg Hühnerflügel mit Öl einreiben und für 20 min bei 200°C in den Ofen geben bis sie goldbraun sind. Raus nehmen und den Bodensatz mit Weißwein lösen. Dann einkochen. 
Dann einen Schnellkochtopf aufsetzen, 200g zwiebl in Öl ca 45 min sachte anbraten bis die braun sind. 100 g Möhre dazu, 100 g Pilze dazu 2 Knoblauchzehen dazu. Dann den Ofenansatz dazu. 2 L Wasser drauf. Deckel druff und auf volle Pulle stellen. Dann Hitze reduzieren und für 2 Stunden köcheln lassen. Passieren, einkochen, klären. fertig

Das ergibt einen dunklen Hühnerfond, der wie flüssiges Brathähnchen schmeckt. Der absolute Wahnsinn.

Für hellen Hühnerfond Hühnerflügel kalt im Schnellkochtopf ansetzen und 1 Stunde kochen. Abkühlen, Pilze, Sellerie, Möhren, Lauch und Knoblauch  dazu geben. Wieder auf volle Pulle und dann bei kleiner Hitze 30 Minuten kochen. Wieder kühlen, dann Lorbeer, Petersilie, Thymian, Pfefferkörner dazu geben und nochmal 30 min kochen.
Das ganze geht auch mit nem Suppenhuhn. Vorteil: Man hat hinterher gekochtes Hühnerfleisch für ein Blanquette 

Ich mach den Fond gerne in Schritten, weil dann die Gemüse und Kräuteraromen klarer sind und nicht so "verkocht" schmecken, als wenn man die alle am Anfang rein haut.


----------



## nordbeck (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht auch viel einfacher:
> Einfach Fond/Brühe über Nacht in den Kühlschrank stellen.
> 
> ALLE Trübstoffe setzen sich bis zum nächsten Morgen ab.
> ...




Geht auch viel einfacher. Gescheites micromesh sieb kaufen und gut ist [emoji51]

Reicht für Brühe und Sauce auf dreisterne Niveau, also könnte es für euch auch genügen...

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/01/5555be3073a0528b3696dfefc6d893c2.jpg


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

weisst doch, Schwabe - kaufen müssen, wenns auch ohne geht?

oooooch nöööööööööööö.................
;-))))

Faktisch hast Du natürlich vollkommen recht!


----------



## Franky (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Geht auch viel einfacher. Gescheites micromesh sieb kaufen und gut ist [emoji51]
> 
> Reicht für Brühe und Sauce auf dreisterne Niveau, also könnte es für euch auch genügen...
> 
> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/01/5555be3073a0528b3696dfefc6d893c2.jpg



Ähm... Also... Ich weiss ja nich so recht.... Wie soll ich sagen.......
Ich hab mal eben nach "Micromesh Sieb" gesucht und bin ein wenig unsicher, ob dabei wohl das richtige bei rumgekommen ist...

Ich hoffe nicht, dass das 
- die moderne Kochbekleidung ist
- oder damit Fonds passiert werden......

http://de.aliexpress.com/cp/compare-micro-mesh.html


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das ist die Küchenhilfe...:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

grins - ich schmeiss mich weg - da weiss man wieder, wo sich Franky rumtreibt, wenn ihm Google sowas ausschmeisst ;-))))


----------



## Franky (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nee nee nee... #d Ich hab mich nur an Herrn Nordbecks Begriffe gehalten!!! |bigeyes
Aber besser, als wenn ich bei der Högsdstrafe für nicht gesperrte Kollegenrechner gelandet wäre... http://bit.ly/1cZbo3G :q:q:q

@ Sten:
Und das ist der Kellner... In Uniform!! :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

brrrrrrrrrrrrr................

wer soll nach solchen Bildern noch genussvoll essen.???


----------



## Knispel (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hatte heute das Norddeutsche Nationalgericht - die Oldenburger Palmen - Braunkohl mit Pinkel ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mein PulledPork-Chili mit Röschti von rohen Kartoffeln..


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Thomas : Rustika, rustikal :m

Aber würde ich nicht stehenlassen ... schmeckt sicher sehr gut.

Bei mir gabs heut schnelle Hausmannskost : *Grobe, frische Bratwurst* gebraten mit *frischem Rosmarin* und *angedrückten Knoblauchzehen*  mit *Rosenkohl*, *Buttertöften* und *Grilltomate*,

das Ganze *an* *Löwensenf* :vik:

R.S.

P.S: Kohl und Pinkel - sehr fein :l


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nordbeck schrieb:


> rösti aus rohen kartoffeln?



Da sind sich selbst die Schweizer nicht einig. Aus rohen Kartoffeln schmeckt er mir auch am besten. Knuspriger und saftiger...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> http://bit.ly/1cZbo3G :q:q:q
> 
> @ Sten:
> Und das ist der Kellner... In Uniform!! :q



|bigeyes

Ich hab mich da grad mal komplett durchgeklickt, dein Kollege ist ja richtig breit aufgestellt!#6:q






nordbeck schrieb:


> rösti aus rohen kartoffeln? du meinst reibekuchen?
> 
> Das heißt Bambes oder Gebackene Klöße und dazu gibt es Kassler und eine Meerrettichsoße, maximal noch Schwammebrie!|znaika:
> 
> ...




#6

Gut, Vakuum und wenig Flüssigkeit im Beutel würde ich jetzt nicht mit einem Braten in Brühe im offenen Bräter vergleichen wollen, was den Schweinebauch und die Hitzeverteilung betrifft, sollte der dann doch aber für ein gleichmäßiges Ergebniss auch komplett bedeckt sein, oder?

Ich werde das bei der nächsten Hirschkeule mal experimentell vergleichen.

#h


----------



## Franky (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> 
> Ich hab mich da grad mal komplett durchgeklickt, dein Kollege ist ja richtig breit aufgestellt!#6:q
> 
> #h



So bl... ääääh mutig war hier noch keiner....  Unser Admin kann Dir gerne mal die "Blacklist" zukommen lassen, wenn Du Spaß an sowas haben solltest... :q:q:q:q

Für den test an der Hirschkeule stelle ich mich allerdings mutig zur Verfügung!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> So bl... ääääh mutig war hier noch keiner....  Unser Admin kann Dir gerne mal die "Blacklist" zukommen lassen, wenn Du Spaß an sowas haben solltest... :q:q:q:q
> 
> Was? Wie jetzt? Wer, Thomas??? Du meinst, ihr tauscht intern noch mehr von diesen Sauereien aus??|bigeyes
> 
> ...



Sag ich bescheid, machst du dich auf in die Zone!:q


----------



## ollidaiwa (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

einfach nur ein Foto von verschiedenen, geschnittenen Gemüsen.


----------



## ollidaiwa (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das hat ja nix mit Übertreibung zu tun.
Optisch macht sich son buntes Gemüse allemal besser als tote Tiere.


----------



## Kotzi (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ansichtssache, son schönes Steak, ne Nigiri Platte oder oder find ich
persönlich auch hübsch.
Nur weil tot finde ich das ganze nicht unästhetisch.


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So, nach langer Zeit mal wieder was neues  
Filet und Kotelett von dem Ibericoschwein mit Tomatenrisotto


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



> Optisch macht sich son buntes Gemüse allemal besser als tote Tiere.



Das Gemüse lebt ja auch nicht mehr ;-)))


----------



## ollidaiwa (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich gebs zu, sieht gut aus.


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das Kotlette wurde vorm anrichten vom Knochen befreit und in Steifen geschnitten (wäre sonst zuviel gewesen, ausserdem war vom Kotlett nich soviel da und es kamen mal wieder mehr Leute als gedacht )!
Ich fands Geschmacklich in Ordnung (hatte aber auch schon besseres) hab es ca. 20 min bei 60°C sous vide gegart, war traumhaft Zart!


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6Schön auch von Dir mal wieder´n Lecker-Post zu sehen!#6


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> #6Schön auch von Dir mal wieder´n Lecker-Post zu sehen!#6



Ja, seid ich mein Job an den Nagel gehängt hab, um mehr Zeit für mich zu haben, hab ich ironischer weise weniger Zeit  
Aber der gröbste Stress ist jetzt vorbei!


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jetzt kein Rezept, sondern nur eine Frage:

 Habt ihr schon mal etwas mit einer Iberico-Gans gemacht?
 An einem Marktstand bei und wurde das Viehzeug angeboten.
 Der Kilopreis lag bei 19,90€. |bigeyes


----------



## Sinners-Reptiles (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Jetzt kein Rezept, sondern nur eine Frage:
> 
> Habt ihr schon mal etwas mit einer Iberico-Gans gemacht?
> An einem Marktstand bei und wurde das Viehzeug angeboten.
> Der Kilopreis lag bei 19,90€. |bigeyes



Gehört hab ich davon schon, aber probiert oder zubereitet noch nicht... Bei dem preis werd ichs wohl auch so schnell nicht machen  da die viecher mindestens 3kg haben


----------



## chester (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/03/ea49747e847fd23ebf6388e2a5141885.jpg

Cocido Portugues inner Mache! Die Wartezeit versüßt ein  Kopke White Port 10 years


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

*Geil...*|bigeyes

R.S.

P.S: Sushi in ... ist glaube ich nicht für zum Sushi -Lernen , gerade Deinen Fernsehtip gelesen ; aber als Komödie vllt. nett :m

Für mich kommt heute ein anderer Sushi -Film dran..."Cast away" - garantiert frische Naturprodukte :vik:


----------



## chester (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nee zum lernen is das nix. Aber es geht um essen


----------



## chester (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/03/262b4e331388757770d88d139e351efa.jpg

Zwischenstand: Es läuft.


----------



## chester (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> *Geil...*|bigeyes
> 
> R.S.
> 
> ...


Btw: DER Film zum Thema: "Jiro dreams of Sushi"


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Von Nachbarn Äpfel gekriegt (Sorte unbekannt, schön säuerlich).

Mit Rotweinrosinen und angerösteten Mandeln und etwas Calvados zusätzlich in der Füllung nen Apfelstrudel gemacht - gibbet heute abend, muss noch an die Vanillesoße ran...


----------



## donak (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rosinen sind nicht so meins, aber die würde ich auch essen, sieht echt lecker aus!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Rosinen waren vorher 5 Tage in Dornfelder eingelegt ;-))


----------



## Matthias_R (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute einfache Hausmannskost. Kartoffelspalten mit panierten Barschfilets.
Die Havel schenkt freigiebig...


----------



## Windelwilli (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Heute einfache Hausmannskost. Kartoffelspalten mit panierten Barschfilets.
> Die Havel schenkt freigiebig...


Bei mir nimmt sie nur....

Bei uns heute schöne Rinderroulladen mit Rotkohl und Klößen.


----------



## donak (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Rosinen waren vorher 5 Tage in Dornfelder eingelegt ;-))


Dann kann man natürlich über die Rosinen hinweg sehen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das ist ja das Schöne an Trockenobst, dass es sich so nett vollsaugt..
;-)))

Gute Beilage sowohl zu Wild wie auch zu "Winter"steaks:
Schnapspflaumen....

Trockenpflaumen in Zwetschgenwasser einlegen, bis sie nix mehr aufnehmen.

Mit ganz dünn geschnittenem, gerauchtem Bauchspeck umwickeln und im heissen Fett möglichst kurz und schnell von allen Seiten knusprig braten..


----------



## ketty (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sczegediner Gulasch. 
Die Kartoffeln habe ich direkt weg gelassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aaaaaah, das ist klasse, habe ich auch schon lange nicht mehr gekocht.
Gutes Winteressen - danke für die Anregung!


----------



## Franky (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gabs zum ersten Mal in der "Saison" Grünkohl mit Kassler, Kochwurst, Pinkel (Bremer Art) und Kartoffeln. Die Pinkel ist extra aus HB beim letzten Besuch importiert worden  Weihnachten wird die 2. Charge besorgt! :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ooch - hab gerade gegessen, kurz vorm Apfelstrudel - aber Grünkohl hat ja echt auch was..


----------



## u-see fischer (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Von Nachbarn Äpfel gekriegt (Sorte unbekannt, schön säuerlich).
> 
> Mit Rotweinrosinen und angerösteten Mandeln und etwas Calvados zusätzlich in der Füllung nen Apfelstrudel gemacht - gibbet heute abend, muss noch an die Vanillesoße ran...



Apfelstrudel wäre auch mal eine gute Idee die restlichen Boskop aus dem Garten zu verarbeiten.

Haben neulich "Finnischer Bratapfel" gemacht, ist super beim Besuch angekommen. Mußte jedem das Rezept kopieren.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Trockenpflaumen Zwetschgenwasser



Bei vertrockneten Pflaumen also mit Schnaps beigehen!?


----------



## mathei (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute gesprengter hahn


----------



## Steff-Peff (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ketty schrieb:


> Sczegediner Gulasch.




Das will ich demnächst mal im Dutch Oven machen. Soll sich super dafür eignen 

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Bei vertrockneten Pflaumen also mit Schnaps beigehen!?


Soll helfen, nicht nur beim Obst....
:q:q:q:q
Sack,...........


----------



## wolfgang f. (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Handmade Sonntags-Klassiker, bei den Semmelbröseln angefangen... 
 und  da das Schmalz schon mal heiss war (ohne Foto )zum Nachtisch: Apfelküchle, auch von den eigenen, mit Vanille-Sauce#6


----------



## mathei (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da der Hahn gut im Futter stand ( 3 kg ) gab es zum Abendbrot noch ein Süppchen


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist der gesprengte Hahn ein Traditionsrezept?
Kenn ich nicht - gefällt mir aber vom aussehen...

Und alles unter 3 kg ist Hühnchen ...

;-)))))


----------



## Windelwilli (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist der gesprengte Hahn ein Traditionsrezept?
> Kenn ich nicht - gefällt mir aber vom aussehen...
> 
> Und alles unter 3 kg ist Hühnchen ...
> ...



Hühnerfrikassee halt.

Jibbet das bei Euch da unten nicht? |kopfkrat


----------



## ketty (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Das will ich demnächst mal im Dutch Oven machen. Soll sich super dafür eignen
> 
> Gruß
> Steff-Peff



Alles, was Gulaschähnlich ist, eignet sich super für den Dutch oven. Ich habe im dutch oven auch schon Zürcher Geschnetzeltes, Möhren-Gemüseeintopf, Zwiebelfleisch und natürlich Sczegediner gulasch und Bohnensuppe gekocht. Alles auf der Lagerfeuerstelle. :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Hühnerfrikassee halt.
> 
> Jibbet das bei Euch da unten nicht? |kopfkrat


Doch, da heissts dann aber auch so ;-)))


----------



## Franky (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hühnerfrikasse auf Englisch: Bombed Chicken...  Wer kennt das berühmte "zerbombte Huhn" nicht... :q Is echt legger!


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das ist so ein typisches Gericht, dass ich nur vom Herd meiner Mutter esse. Diverse Betriebskantinen und Krankenhausküchen haben für mich diesen Schritt zwingend notwendig gemacht. Was einem da teilweise vorgesetzt wird, kann man nur noch als böswilliges ruinieren von Lebensmitteln bezeichnen!

Wobei mir so ein richtiger Bauerngockel klassisch ins Bratreindl käme; ganz so wie früher...!


----------



## Matthias_R (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Es gab zum Abendessen ein abgewandeltes Grillhechtrezept: Zwiebel und Knobi in Kräuterbutter andünsten, dann das Ganze mit den Filetstücken in Alufolie ca 10 min bei 180 Grad (zusammen mit einem Ciabattabrot) udn dann dazu antipasti wie Schinken, Oliven, Käse. Mit weißwein. Hach, ist das alles herrlich...


----------



## Windelwilli (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei uns gabs heute Soljanka aus den Resten der gestrigen Rinderroulladen. Schön noch gebratene Jagdwurst und Letscho dazu....leckerrrrrrrr


----------



## Trollwut (8. Dezember 2014)

"Gekocht"
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/08/4e7f5730120d83e0af599c78e5bd1c8c.jpg


----------



## grubenreiner (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Chapeau...das nenn ich Vollwertküche! Vegan?

Wobei du dir bei der Ausführung ein bißchen nachbessern kannst, recht schaumlos das ganze ....


----------



## mathei (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

eine pilzsuppe


----------



## Trollwut (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Chapeau...das nenn ich Vollwertküche! Vegan?
> 
> Wobei du dir bei der Ausführung ein bißchen nachbessern kannst, recht schaumlos das ganze ....




Enthält eventuell Teile von Insekten, ansonsten garantiert Tierfrei 

Mich hats einfach überkommen, ich musste schon vor dem Bild probieren, deswegen die unvorteilhafte Präsentation


----------



## labralehn (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hatte heute mal Lust auf Krautwickel.
Hackfleisch in Weißkohl eingewickelt.
Einfacher gehts nicht mehr.

Ich wickel es so ein, daß ich keine Hilfsmittel benötige.

Den Strunk aus dem Kohlkopf entfernen, soweit wie möglich.
Dann den Kohlkopf in einem entsprechend großen Topf simmern lassen. Die Blätter lösen sich dann nach und nach von selber.

Die Kohlblätter aus dem Topf nehmen und die gewürzte Hackfleischmasse entsprechend vom Strunk angefangen aufwickeln. Die beiden Enden einschlagen und das Paket auf einen extra Teller mit den eingeschlagenen Enden nach unten legen.

In die Hackfleischmasse (500gr. gemischtes Hack) kommt ein Vollei, 3 El. Paniermehl, 1 fein gewürfelte Zwiebel, 1 El. Senf, 1 Tl Mayoran, 1 Tl Paprika rosenscharf, 1 Tl. Salz, 1 Tl gemahlener weisser Pfeffer, Maggi zum Abschmecken.

Alles gut durchkneten und abschmecken.

Das in die Kohlblätter eingewickelte Hackfleisch im Bräter in Butterschmalz anbräunen und dann mit 1l Gemüsebrühe ablöschen. Das Ganze im Bräter mit Deckel zubereiten und dann zum Kochen bringen.

Backofen auf 180°C einstellen und den Bräter mit Deckel reinstellen. Dann den Backofen aufheizen.
Hat der Backofen die 180°C erreicht, dann das Ganze 30 Minuten drin lassen.

Danach den Backofen ausschalten und die Krautwickel geniesen.

Wer will kann noch Sahne dazu geben und die Flüssigkeit binden.

Ich verwende die Flüssigkeit nachdem die Krautwickel gegessen wurden, als Kohlsuppe.

Ich hatte noch vergessen zu erwähnen, daß ich den Rest des Kohls in breite Streifen schneide und 2 bis 3 Hände davon in den Bräter gebe, das wird dann die erwähnte Kohlsuppe.

Es ist einfach und schnell zubereitet.

Dazu kann man Brot reichen oder Kartoffeln, aber ich esse die Krautwickel am liebsten ohne Beilagen.

Vom Rest gibts dann Kohlsuppe.

Wie immer super, wenns draussen kälter wird.
Kohl unterstützt das Imunsystem.

(Wer beim Verzehr von Kohl Blähungen bekommt, der hat generell ein Problem oder das Kohlgericht war nicht richtig zubereitet. Daß man durch den Verzehr von Kohlgerichten generell Blähungen bekäme, ist ein Ammenmärchen)


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gabs Ente à l'orange.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/12/29c5324a64f8ef20b2830df4fea66831.jpg
dazu Rotkraut und Kroketten.

Als Vorspeise Pasteten mit Pfifferling Rahm Füllung.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/12/297a493ef8151c93a1c14e612a649a9a.jpg

Danach Mandarinencreme...
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/12/40c1592e99e725d17e4e68250aaf5675.jpg

und die gab es während dem Kochen...

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/12/53aa8c16fddce62731b4ab48501438d5.jpg

Jetzt könnte ich grad noch eine aufmachen oder ins Bett


----------



## labralehn (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Super, sieht richtig gut aus.

Mach noch eine auf und dann geh ins Bett.


----------



## chester (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



labralehn schrieb:


> Hatte heute mal Lust auf
> (Wer beim Verzehr von Kohl Blähungen bekommt, der hat generell ein Problem oder das Kohlgericht war nicht richtig zubereitet. Daß man durch den Verzehr von Kohlgerichten generell Blähungen bekäme, ist ein Ammenmärchen)



ALLE Menschen bauen Rhamnose zu wirklich fiesen Dingen ab. Der Unterschied beim Trötten ist größteteils durch die unterschiedliche Gasdiffusion bedingt. Ob das jetzt ein generelles Problem ist, sei mal dahin gestellt. Dem kann man auch nur bedingt durch Kochen oder Karminativa entgegen wirken.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



labralehn schrieb:


> Super, sieht richtig gut aus.
> 
> Mach noch eine auf und dann geh ins Bett.




Ja so ist es denke ich das beste


----------



## wolfgang f. (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



labralehn schrieb:


> (Wer beim Verzehr von Kohl Blähungen bekommt, der hat generell ein Problem oder das Kohlgericht war nicht richtig zubereitet. Daß man durch den Verzehr von Kohlgerichten generell Blähungen bekäme, ist ein Ammenmärchen)



#dSorry, aber da erzählst Du nachgewiesenermaßen ein Ammenmärchen!
|kopfkratWeshalb, denkst Du, geben die meisten Köche Kümmel satt bei, wenn sie Kohl-Rouladen zubereiten?
Da geht´s genau um das, was chester beschreibt und da kann ich mich gerne outen: Obwohl ich gesund bin und kochen kann, kann ich nach Krautwickeln, die ich übrigens oft und gerne -und von zwei, drei Zutaten wie Maggi und eben diesem Kümmel etc. abgesehen-ähnlich wie Du mache, furzen wie ein Pferd- mit ihm geht´s deutlich dezenter zu...


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich habe heute das erste Mal Fischfrikadellen bzw. Fischpflanzerl selber gemacht.

Dazu habe ich die 10 Jahre im Dornröschen-Schlaf verweilende Küchenmaschine hervorgekramt. 
500g Waller, 1kg Seelachsfilet, 3 Salzheringe, altes Brot, alte Semmeln und Zwiebeln alles einfach nacheinander durch den Wolf gejagt |bigeyes

.... und dann die Rührfunktion verwendet um da einen entsprechenden Teig zu kriegen. War irgendwie echt bequem :q 

Bin durchaus erstaunt über das Ergebnis, ist wirklich genießbar geworden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schaut gut aus!!!


----------



## labralehn (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zu den Krautwickeln noch die Bilder dazu:






















Hatte heute mittag den Rest der Krautwickel gegesssen.
Vorhin hatte ich aus dem Rest noch eine Kohlsuppe gemacht.
(viel musste ich ja nicht mehr machen)

Morgen gibts ein Ganzes Hähnchen im Bräter aus dem Backofen, das ist noch einfacher zu machen als Krautwickel. |supergri


----------



## Andal (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Genau so "lätschert" mag ich die Krautwickerl nicht so besonders. Viel g'schmackiger sind sie, wenn man sie mit Schweineschmalz im Ofen macht... oben und unten ein schönes Rammerl.


----------



## Kotzi (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich mags sowieso lieber mit Wirsing.

Heute gabs Rindsrouladen mit selber gemachten Spätzle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Greifswald?
Spätzle?
Ausgewandert?
Oder kulturell hochstehende Vorfahren aus dem Schwabenland?
:q:vik::q:vik::q


----------



## Windelwilli (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Och...wir machen auch öfters Käsespätzle.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dann die gleichen Fragen ;-))))


----------



## Windelwilli (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Weder noch...

Schmeckt halt lecker.:q


----------



## Kotzi (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Komme aus RlP aber alles was gut ist wird halt gemacht,
Sushi, Spätzle, Krustenbraten etcpp.

Zudem sind die Spätze aus der Tüte der letzte Dreck, und
mit sonem durchdrücksieb sind die selbst gemachten
sogar noch schneller gemacht.

Kulinarisch ist mir das hier oben irgendwie nämlich gar nicht so
recht was hier "verbrochen" wird. Auch so normale gute gut-bürgliche 
Restaurants im mittleren Preissegment findet man hier nur selten
und die besseren von denen ich weiß das sie gut sind, kann ich mir nicht 
leisten. Dazwischen gibts nix, kulinarisch attestiere ich dem Teil vom Osten 
in dem ich wohne rel. tote Hose. Paar gute Fischrestaurants gibts aber das kann ich selber.

Dafür ist es hier angeltechnisch ungefähr 10 mal so geil wie zu Hause und die Menschen sind entspannter.

e/
Was mich am meisten stört: Keinen guten Bäcker und unkooperative Fleischer!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sag ich doch:
Spätzle rules ;-)))
Weltweit !!


----------



## hanzz (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> ...
> Was mich am meisten stört: Keinen guten Bäcker und unkooperative Fleischer!



Und das grenzt nah an einer Katastrophe.

Also könnte ein guter Fleischer direkt mit einer coolen Bäckerei in einem Laden ne Fundgrube sein. [emoji6]


----------



## Kotzi (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Für mich ja, ich esse schon fast kein Brot mehr weil mich der immer 
ewig gleiche Einheitsbrei der nach einem Tag drüsch in
der Ecke liegt einfach nur noch anekelt. 
Genauso wie meine Freundin nach einem Jahr Japan kein Weißbrot mehr sehen konnte.

Wenn ich nach Hause komme gibts eigentlich immer als erstes
ein richtig leckeres Brot und Wurst vom Metzger.

Aber es ist jammern auf hohem Niveau, sonst gefällt es mir hier
oben eigentlich sogar besser.


----------



## Kotzi (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich habe die Sätze mal räumlich getrennt, sonst gibts noch 
schläge wenn sie mir mal über die Schulter schauen würde.


----------



## Jose (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> ... immer
> ewig gleiche Einheitsbrei der nach einem Tag drüsch in
> der Ecke liegt einfach nur noch anekelt.
> Genauso wie meine Freundin nach einem Jahr...






Kotzi schrieb:


> Ich habe die Sätze mal räumlich getrennt, sonst gibts noch
> schläge wenn sie mir mal über die Schulter schauen würde.




zum besseren lesen noch räumlicher trennen, sonst gibts evtl. doch räumliche trennung...


----------



## Andal (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Kotzi:

Ich lebe jetzt schon 7 Jahre im selbstgewählten "Exil", aber an die Absenz gewisser Lebensmittel werde ich mich auch nie gewöhnen können. Brot und Wurst steht auf dieser Liste ganz weit oben. Je weiter man sich vom Süden der Republik entfernt, desto grausliger und fader wird es.

Aber am schlimmsten war es in Frankreich. Ich hab mal einen kompletten Winter in den savoyer Alpen verbracht. Jeden Tag und zu jeder Mahlzeit immer nur Baguette. Da entwickelt sich eine Gier, regelrechte Entzugserscheiningen, nach einem frischen Pfister Öko Spezial, dass es unglaublich ist. Ich hab mich dann vom Busfahrer mit diesem Münchener Brot versorgen lassen, wenn er die Skigäste auswechseln kam. Die Franzosen mussten glauben, es seien wohl irgendwelche Drogen drin, weil ich mich so drauf gestürzt habe.

Essen und Getränke sind wohl oft die einzigen Dinge, die man vermisst, wenn man fern der Heimat ist, aber sie sind die garantiert die ersten, die man als nicht vorhanden wahrnimmt. Der Gaumen ist somit das heimatreueste Teil im Körper.


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Andal,
beim Pfister Vollkorn-Gewürzlaib muss ich Dir recht geben-der ist trotz Back-Fabrik- eine Klasse für sich! #6
Ansonsten läßt sich Frankreich aber doch ernährungstechnisch bestens überleben!  
Allein die Käse-und die dulden halt nur einigermaßen nichtssagende Brote neben sich...
Aber auch die Hartwürste lassen sich mit guten Zähnen genussvoll essen , und und und
Wenn ich alles aufzählen würde, was in F schmeckt.


----------



## Andal (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da hast du vollkommen wahr. In Frankreich kann man wunderbar überleben. Aber wenn du in einem guten Hotel untergebracht bist und es gibt ausschließlich die feine Küche, weils so üblich ist und die Betreuer der Skigäste mit dabei sind. Alles gut und schön, aber irgendwann gierst du einfach nach einem Kanten guten Brotes, einer ehrlichen Bauernleberwurst und Essiggurken. Feines Essen wird unglaublich schnell langweilig, wenn man es täglich bekommt. Dann freut man sich um so mehr auf die einfachen Dinge.

Anders herum gefragt, wie lange hält es der Schwabe ohne Spätzle, Linsen und Würschtl aus? I love it und ich bin kein Schwabe!


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

|supergri|supergri|supergri
Ok-Du hast gewonnen!
Ein Leben ohne Spätzle ist möglich aber sinnlos! (frei nach Loriot)
Denn: STARK UND GROSS DANK SPÄTZLE MIT SOSS!

Allerdings würde ich mich gerne mal ein Jahr als Esser der Haute Cuisine zur Verfügung stellen, weil ich mir bislang einfach nicht vorstellen kann, dass die mir langweilig wird
und das Haute Savoie würd ich grad auch noch über mich ergehen lassen


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gibts Wildgulasch mit Waldpilzen. Dazu Folienkartoffeln mit Kräuterbutter.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/15/76d4b269a9c867e4b3685d713b6e0d84.jpg

Wildschwein und Hirsch mit Bärlauch.


----------



## Franky (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gyros (ausse Pfanne....), Tsatsiki und Krautsalat - alles selbstgebaut... Hellas!  :q Fehlt nur noch der Ouzo!


----------



## Windelwilli (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Gyros (ausse Pfanne....), Tsatsiki und Krautsalat - alles selbstgebaut... Hellas!  :q Fehlt nur noch der Ouzo!



Das machen wir auch gerne.
Und dazu eine schöne Knoblauch-Metaxa-Sahne-Soße

sabber.....


----------



## Franky (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Das machen wir auch gerne.
> Und dazu eine schöne Knoblauch-Metaxa-Sahne-Soße
> 
> sabber.....



Klingt auch gut! 

So sah das dann aus...


----------



## kernell32 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/18/0d168ee9480f82b8975ec19a7b921f50.jpg

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## fish4fun (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wo kriegt man denn Hund zu kaufen?


----------



## kernell32 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Meinste das isn Hund? Ich glaub ich muss noch mal mit dem Jäger sprechen


----------



## fish4fun (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ne Kuh schjließe ich aus.


----------



## kernell32 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jo ich auch! Tiefseerüsselfisch vielleicht?


----------



## Windelwilli (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Würde auf Reh mit am Knie abgehackten Füssen tippen?


----------



## kernell32 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Guck nochmal genau hin


----------



## wilhelm (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eine wilde Wutz mit sauberem Blatt :m


 Gruß Wilhelm:vik:


----------



## kernell32 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bingo! Kommt am Samstag auf den Spiess.


----------



## wilhelm (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Na dann einen guten Appetit#6 ( vor Neid grün )


 Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Franky (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wildes Spanferkel.... Geil!!! :m


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (19. Dezember 2014)

Spanfrischling sozusagen 

Guten Hunger !!!


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...und besonders schön getroffen - das hat Nix gemerkt #6

Poste mal bitte die Kochergebnisse - BITTTTEEEE :l

R.S.

P.S: Bitte noch Schritte der Vorbereitung ( Würzen, Installieren,Garen etc. ) dokumentieren !!!


----------



## kernell32 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Wutz liegt jetzt in einer Mischung aus:
Thymian, Rosmarin, Koriander, Salz, Pfeffer, Wacholder, Honig, Öl, und einem bisschen Malzbier.

Ich habe die Muskeln mit einer milden Lake aus Salz, Zwiebel und Knoblauch gespritzt.

Jetzt darf es sich bis Samstag im Kühlschrank ausruhen, ich muss jetzt erstmal in den Schuppen und schauen dass ich mir nen ordentlichen Spiess organisierte.

Bilder kommen morgen.


----------



## kernell32 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/20/40e3498fda0d9fa5a5bcf421ade3e43e.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/20/634c0e9d348ce3ee15dfaa077c00037c.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/20/3238a770500f1450dfc243e83ea1cb7c.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/20/efaa5546a39bd0e8598fcac6732234b7.jpg


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

|smash:|director::e:r
leider schaffe ich es nicht vorbeizukommen#h


----------



## kernell32 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/20/bd7815c264c669bcaa805b8390b3a810.jpg


----------



## kernell32 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/20/eaff0eddaaaa06a4fb4b61c7bc897050.jpg


----------



## wolfgang f. (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

RT - FR 160km Schade, da käme ich eh zu spät...
Geil, das! Wünsch Dir:  AN GUADA!


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

"Do werd die Wutz geschlacht"

http://youtu.be/4lYCmbnt_dI



Viel spass noch und guten Hunger.


----------



## kernell32 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/20/649dd895e7b1c83f3c1d25f414d1556f.jpg


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geil - Fleisch und offenes Feuer - Männeressen!


----------



## kernell32 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/20/86b41dbd88066a9583444fda4287dc02.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/20/0b27fc8d499be666b852cfb140408776.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/20/26c2ff4d3b2606ef2b9dbc819e2b8e93.jpg


----------



## kernell32 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Noch min. ne Stunde *lechz*


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das näxte Mal mich einladen...
;-))


----------



## mathei (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Noch min. ne Stunde *lechz*



Ich bin jung und kann warten. Sieht das gut aus. Klasse #6


----------



## kernell32 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/20/4bc9356906f9f390c9a607f1d0a9f5e1.jpg


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich will Backen und Ohren!!!


----------



## kernell32 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/20/5680ced432cfdd4de0637861957d7b34.jpg

Wir haben eben schonmal probiert    lecker!


----------



## kernell32 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/20/6465f1e6f81c08eac589b001bd1a9f6f.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/20/80bfbaa5f8f5208f844d4addd3ecb201.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/20/9aeb1c1fa13585f0941186796acaca3e.jpg


----------



## kernell32 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mmmmmh!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Barbaren


----------



## kernell32 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/20/9fde5d93e06aafcb0c45555b87fded28.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/20/1f819483cd4eb6e609e1fcc59b70977c.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/20/31add07a1e9d8eb8c0351f2e8230e552.jpg


----------



## kernell32 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So war scön mädels aber ich bin jetzt weg 
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/20/7588be67cfd6dcf04d3cc936f7ca02a7.jpg

Prost!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke - war toll!
Das näxte Mal wich ich live dabei sein..


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich will Backen und Ohren!!!


Und Hirn :q:q:q







#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jepp - jederzeit ;-))))))
(Sack....)
;-))))


----------



## kernell32 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schllaalaalla! Hick* lalaa ... Prost Männer das nächste mal lad ich zum anglerboard wildsautreffen ein  näxtes jahr dann . jetzt echt feierabend!!! Prost!


----------



## Jose (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wat 'ne schweinerei. #6

(@thomas, fahren wir zusammen?)


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Nordmänner kommen auch  so 2-3 nur


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

*Sau*geil #6:m

R.S.


----------



## kernell32 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Guten Morgen #h

Wurde noch spät gestern #t aber hat alles gut geklappt Kopfschmerzen inklusive. #q

Was noch übrig ist gibts heute als Ragout :g


----------



## donak (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Was noch übrig ist gibts heute als Ragout :g



Wann??? |kopfkrat :q

Verdammt, jetzt habe ich schon wieder hunger...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn das was über war, hab ich doch gefehlt ;-)))


----------



## hanzz (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heut gab's Filet Wellington.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/25/856b127cba35cd6f95a960c288a64957.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/25/3e7970339e86a0ed211cc49aed377b01.jpg

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## wolfgang f. (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja, würd ich auch nicht wegschieben -> schönes mürbes Stückchen Fleisch, perfekt gegart! #6


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Grad ne Grillplatte gezaubert.
Mini Steaks, Schweinefiletspieße und Mini Putenschnitzel.
Dazu Zucchini in Oliveöl gebraten und Kartoffelecken aus der Friteuse.
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/08/93ea71e980c9ab8646f24f6b5c119a6c.jpg


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oooh, Lecker #6:k:k:k

R.S.


----------



## Andal (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute ist Resterlverwertung.

Krautnudeln (vom Spitzkraut) mit Speck, gewürfelter Mettwurst, Zwiebeln & Knoblauch. Gut gewürzt mit Majoran und viel Kümmel.


----------



## Kotzi (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gibts heute Barschfilet und Bratkartoffeln mit Endiviensalat.


----------



## wolfgang f. (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und das hatte ich:
Nudel-Auflauf türkische Art mit Joghurt, Paprika-Butter, Rinderhack und kräftigen Gewürzen wie Kreuzkümmel, Thymian, Knofi usw
@Allroundhunter,
Deins würd ich aber auch nicht verschmähen- sieht mega-geil aus!!!#6


----------



## Lil Torres (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Grad ne Grillplatte gezaubert.
> Mini Steaks, Schweinefiletspieße und Mini Putenschnitzel.
> Dazu Zucchini in Oliveöl gebraten und Kartoffelecken aus der Friteuse.
> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/08/93ea71e980c9ab8646f24f6b5c119a6c.jpg



RICHTIG GEIL!! :k:k


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kann nur mit der kurz vor endgültigen Version meiner Mascarponemouuse dienen:
500 Gramm Mascarpone
400 Gramm Schlagsahne
2 ganze Eier, 2 Eigelb
1 Vanilleschote 
Honig, Zucker, Zitronensaft nach Geschmack
10 Gramm Gelatine

Sahne steif schlagen und kalt stellen.

Mascarpone schaumig rühren und zimmerwarm stellen.

Vanilleschote auskratzen, mit Zucker, Honig und einem guten Schuss Rum zu den Eiern geben.

Gelatine in kaltem Wasser einweichen.

Eier in einer Schüssel auf kochendem Wasser (in einem Topf, Dampf) bis zur Bindung mit dem Schneebesen schaumig schlagen.

Gelatine ausdrücken und in die Masse geben und unterschlagen.

Etwas von der Eiermasse (ca. 1/3) in die Mascarpone geben und vorsichtig glattrühren mit dem Schneebesen.

Dann den Rest mit einem Gummischaber unterheben.

Danach die geschlagene Sahne ebenfalls mit Gummischaber unterheben und dann die Masse entweder in Gläser oder in eine Schüssel zum ausstechen abfüllen.

Ich esse dazu eine Grütze aus roten Johannisbeeren.

VOOOOOOOOOOOOORSICHT!
KALORIEN!

MASSENHAFT!!!

schmeckt aber geil........


----------



## Seifert (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Für alle,die sagen:"Ich könnt jetzt platzen!"
Sauerkraut -eine Dose oder'n Päckchen,klein schneiden,dazu gibt man /frau 1 Zwiebel,sehr fein geschnitten,1 säuerlichen Apfel,geschält und ebenfalls fein geschnitten (Würfelchen!!),eine große Hand voll gehackter Walnüsse (Erdnüsse geht auch!),4-5 EL Olivenoel,1 EL weissen Balsamico,2 EL Zucker oder (für Diabetiker)entsprechenden Süßstoff ,das Ganze gut miteinander vermengen,möglichst 4-6 Stunden durchziehen lassen und dann: bon appetit!
Eignet sich auch im Sommer zu gegrilltem Fisch oder Fleisch.Verträgt Pilsken oder einen Riesling bzw.Grauburgunder.
Müller-Thurgau geht auch.
Skal!!!!


----------



## Seifert (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> VOOOOOOOOOOOOORSICHT!
> KALORIEN!
> MASSENHAFT!!!
> schmeckt aber geil........



Ich saachma so: diese Dinger hab ich in meinem Essen noch *nieeee* gefunden!!!  |supergri


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> VOOOOOOOOOOOOORSICHT!
> KALORIEN!
> 
> MASSENHAFT!!!



Notwendiger Brennstoff für den Funken mehr an erotischer Nutzfläche


----------



## Franky (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich esse dazu eine Grütze aus roten Johannisbeeren.
> 
> VOOOOOOOOOOOOORSICHT!
> KALORIEN!
> ...



Wozu denn die Johannisbeergrütze? #c #c #c #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Weil das saure der Beerengrütze das mächtige/süsse der Mousse gut konterkariert und zusammen bestens schmeckt..


----------



## Andal (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Wozu denn die Johannisbeergrütze? #c #c #c #c



Stocksauer und lauter Kerndl drin... trink lieber einen guten Obstler, da sind gleich viele Früchte enthalten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Den Obstler brauchste hinterher eh ;-)))


----------



## Dorschknorpel (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...einfach und gut. Gestern mal wieder einen einfachen Klassiker genossen. Über viele Bundesländergrenzen geschmuggelte Göttinger Bregenwurst (geräuchert) mit Grünkohl und Salzkartoffeln, dazu Feldsalat. Absoluter Genuss|supergri.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aber auch da brauchste hinterher was Klares ;-))

Das hätt ich mir aber auch reingezogen..


----------



## Dorschknorpel (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

....gab es auch. Typisch Norddeutsch meine Frau einen Ouzo und mich ein kleiner Grappa.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Täuscht das eigentlich oder "stirbt" Bregenwurst (mit Ausnahme best.Regionen) so langsam aus?

Hier mittlerweile kaum mehr zu bekommen.Anscheinend reicht den meisten das Viererpack Industriemettwurst vom Discounter zu 1,49 € 

Kulinarischer Niedergang


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Genauso wie Milzwurst etc..


----------



## Franky (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jepp... Richtig gute Mettenden bzw. "Bregenwurst" sind echt selten geworden. Ich hab auch welche aus Bremen nach Hessen transportiert. Unser Schlachter des Vertrauens in Bremen (Family kauft da seit über 40 Jahren) macht sie noch selbst und das schmeckt man. 
Einzig von "Heiter-Emmerich" schmeckt die "Westfälische Mettwurst" noch einigermaßen gut. Alles andere - naja.....
Für Steckrüben-, Erbsen-, Kartoffel-, Linsen und sonstigen Eintopf wie auch halt zum klassischen Grünkohl & Pinkel gehört sie einfach dazu!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bregenwurst = Mettenden bei euch??

Bei uns war das Wurst mit Hirn drin (Bregen (oder Bräga) = Gehirn....)

Man lernt nie aus....


----------



## Dorschknorpel (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn ich schon mal dabei bin. Weihnachten ist ja noch nicht so lange her. Unser Heiligabend Menü war Rücken (mit Filet und ausgelöst) vom Rehkitz aus der Region. Dazu selbstgemachte Serviettenknödel und Rotkraut (natürlich auch Selbstfertigung). Dazu ein Salat vom Chinakohl mit Orangen und Walnüssen mit einer Senf/Yoghourtsoße. Als Wein ein weiß gekälterter Burgunder aus Württemberg. 
Für die Soße habe ich morgens schon mal die Küche belegt.
Puderzucker im Topf ankaramelisieren lassen, dann Zwiebeln kurz anschwitzen. Dann nach und nach Lauch, Möhren und Sellerie dazu und gut Farbe nehmen lassen. Wichtig alles ohne Fett. Das Tomatenmark hatte ich noch vergessen, auch mit anrösten lassen.  Dann mit Portwein abgelöscht und komplett einkochen lassen, nochmals mit Port wiederholt und dann noch mindestens 6 mal mit Rotwein die selbe Prozedur, das dauert, lohnt sich aber. Jetzt mit Wildfond aufgegossen kurz aufgekocht und dann auf kleine Flamme. Jetzt erst Wacholder, Piment, Pfeffer und Lorbeer leicht angemörsert dazugegeben. Mindestens 2 Std. vor sich hin simmern lassen. Zwischendurch ein paar Scheiben Knoblauch (frisch) und Ingwer (nicht zu viel) mit zugegeben. Soße dann durch ein Sieb passiert und zurück auf den Herd, Creme Fraiche dazu und abschmecken mit Salz und Pfeffer. Kann dann auf dem Herd bleiben und noch etwas einreduzieren (nicht kochen!!) Serviettenknödelmasse aus eigenen alten Semmeln vorbereitet und in Folie verpackt. Hierbei gründlich sein, damit kein Wasser eindringt. Rotkohl Hechseln und mit Äpflen im Schnellkochtopf garen. Dies haben wir auch einige Stunden vor dem Essen gemacht, finde es schmeckt besser, wenn er gut durchziehen kann, auf kleiner Flamme. Wird dann kurz vor dem Essen nur noch mal nach Abgeschmeckt. Den Rehrücken sauber von Silberhaut etc. befreien und das Filet abtrennen. Diese sind beim Kitz sehr klein und würden schnell trocken werden. Öl im Bräter sehr heiß werden lassen und frischen Rosmarin und Estragon zugeben und anbruzzeln. Die Rücken kurz von allen Seiten anbraten, dann bei 80°C ab in den Ofen. Die Filets auch anbraten aber erst viel später in den Ofen geben. Ich habe keine Gewürze dran außer die Gewürzzweige mit draufgelegt im Ofen. Bei 62°C aus dem Ofen und auf vorgewärmter Platte noch etwas ausruhen lassen. Gesalzen und Gepfeffert wird erst auf dem Teller mit Salzflocken und Pfeffer Dreierlei aus der Mühle. Ich finde so bleibt der feine Wildgeschmack einfach besser erhalten. In der Zwischenzeit Serviettenknödel zum Baden ins kochende Wasser, Rotkohl noch leicht andicken und dann servieren.:m |rolleyes
Meine Damen und ich haben dermaßen geschlemmt. War mit der Soße echt der Hammer. Das Fleisch butterzart und auf den Punkt. Den Tag habe ich mit meiner großen Tochter zusammen in der Küche verbracht, was auch richtig Spaß gemacht hat.


----------



## Dorschknorpel (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bregenwurst = Mettenden bei euch??
> 
> Bei uns war das Wurst mit Hirn drin (Bregen (oder Bräga) = Gehirn....)
> 
> Man lernt nie aus....



... jo so isses, im Original mit Hirn, irgendwie muss man ja zu welchem kommen:q.
Es stimmt diese regionalen Spezialitäten werden weniger und durch Discounterware ersetzt. sehr schade eigentlich#c


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hirn darf doch nicht mehr rein oder ?


----------



## Dorschknorpel (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Weiß ich gar nicht, ist dass so auch bei gebrühter oder heiß geräucherter Ware?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

In meiner Lehre gabs noch gebackenes Schweinehirn, Hirnrahmsuppe etc...

Dürfte seit Rinderwahn etc. alles vorbei sein..

Und schon damals (vor über 30 Jahren) waren wir eines der letzten Restaurants, die sowas angeboten hatten.


----------



## Franky (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jupp - nix mehr Hirn...


----------



## Pupser (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

War nicht früher auch in Gelbwurst Hirn mit drinn?


----------



## chester (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also Rinderhirn ist sein 2000 verboten, Schweinehirn is ok. Wobei ich letzteres mal paniert gegessen, bzw. gelöffelt hab. Nich wirklich ein Hochgenuss.


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Also Rinderhirn ist sein 2000 verboten, Schweinehirn is ok. *Wobei ich letzteres mal paniert gegessen,* bzw. gelöffelt hab. Nich wirklich ein Hochgenuss.


 

 Paniert und vernünftig gebraten schmeckt es vorzüglich. Kenne mich aber auch mir der Zubereitung nicht aus. Habe es mehrfach in Österreich und Ungarn gegessen.:m


----------



## Windelwilli (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Buah...ich krieg schon beim Geruch das Rennen...


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Buah*...ich krieg schon beim Geruch *das Rennen...





 Du kennst aber den Unterschied zwischen Hirn und Pansen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Windelwilli (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Du kennst aber den Unterschied zwischen Hirn und Pansen? |kopfkrat



Jap, Pansen is auch nicht besser.

Aber Hirn gab's damals ab und an bei meinem Vater.
Und dieser süssliche Geruch...buahh..schüttelt mich alleine bei der Erinnerung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Saure Kutteln, Nieren, Lunge, Milzwurscht, Leber, Hirn, immer nur her mit Innereien  - ich mag das alles..


----------



## Andal (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ausgebackene Milzwurscht gabs am Hl. Abend zu Mittag. Dazu einen schön schlonzigen, lauwarmen Kartoffelsalat. Ein Festessen!!!

Thomas, du hast das beste vergessen aufzuzählen. Das Kalbsbries... feiner gehts nicht. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

goil!!!


----------



## labralehn (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gibts am Wochenende was deftiges, genau richtig für die kalte Jahreszeit.

Alles im Bräter im Ofen mit Deckel geschmort.
Hauptzutaten: 
Wammerl (Schweinebauch heissgeräuchert),  Paprikawürstchen, Sauerkraut und 1 geviertelte Zwiebel. (Apfel wer es mag)

Der Schweinebauch und die Paprikawürstchen werden in Butterschmalz angebraten, dass Ganze dann mit einer Brühe (entweder Gemüse, Huhn oder Rind) abgelöscht.

Dann kommt Weinsauerkraut darüber.

Das Rezept entstand aus der Not, da ich eigentlich ein Eisbein (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eisbein) und ein Kassler wollte, aber hier in BaWü geht das nur mit 3 Wochen Vorbestellung, wenn überhaupt.

Dann habe ich mir eben die Zutaten, die es immer gibt, selber zusammengesucht und auch gefunden.

Ausrede warum kein Kassler da war, das gibt es nur in der kalten Jahreszeit.
Ausrede warum kein Eisbein da war, das wird hier nur sehr selten bestellt.

Im Saarland bekomme ich Eisbein und Kassler zu jeder Zeit innerhalb von 2 Tagen.

Das Ganze wird dann mit Wachholderbeeren, Lorbeerblättern und ganzem Kümmel garniert.
Ein paar Wachholderbeeren zerstosse ich und gebe die vorab in die Brühe.

Dazu mache ich 2 Knödel, eigentlich sollte dazu Kartoffelpüree gehören, aber ist mir zuviel Aufwand.

Ich mag gerne mal deftiges Essen, wo man auch mal das Fett sieht und auch drauf rumbeisst, ob es nun der geschmorte Bauchspeck ist oder ein geschmortes Eisbein. Mir schmeckt die Schwarte oder das Fett darunter noch besser, wie das Fleisch selber, wenn ich ehrlich bin.

_*Hier ein paar Bilder dazu:*_







Wachholderbeeren (ganz und zerdrückt) und Kümmel, wenn sich einer fragen sollte welche Gewürze es waren.






*Abgelöscht mit Gemüsebrühe*











*Und noch Sauerkraut drauf und ab in den Ofen:*


----------



## Freehunter (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und ich bekomm schon wieder Hunger !#h


----------



## mathei (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Buah...ich krieg schon beim Geruch das Rennen...



Da bin ich bei Dir. Musste es als Kind auch essen. Wiederlich


----------



## mathei (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke Labralehm für diesen tollen Themenwechsel


----------



## Steff-Peff (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute wurde geDOpft  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wiener Saftgulasch und dazu selbstgemachte, in Butter gebackene Spätzle und Rosenkohl.
Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wirsingauflauf mit Hack plus Feldsalat


----------



## mathei (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zum Abendbrot heute selbst gemachten Gyros


----------



## Jose (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In meiner Lehre gabs noch gebackenes Schweinehirn, Hirnrahmsuppe etc...
> 
> Dürfte seit Rinderwahn etc. alles vorbei sein..
> 
> Und schon damals (vor über 30 Jahren) waren wir eines der letzten Restaurants, die sowas angeboten hatten.



...und tragen noch heute daran :vik:


----------



## Steff-Peff (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hier noch ein Bild der Zutaten des Saftgulasch´s von gestern.
Es fehlt noch das helle Hefeweizen und ein Esslöffel Zuckerrübensirup.
Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## labralehn (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Steff-Peff

Bist Du vielleicht Ski-Alpin Fan?
Dann müsste es aber lauten "Heute wurde geDOpftert" :q
Das war so knapp gewesen beim Rennen.

Das Rezept für das Wiener Saftgulasch hätte ich gerne, wenn es Dir keine Umstände macht.
Entweder hier oder per PN.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Steff-Peff (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



labralehn schrieb:


> Das Rezept für das Wiener Saftgulasch hätte ich gerne



Hallo labralehn,

kein Problem: http://www.grillsportverein.de/grillrezepte/rezept/Saftgulasch-Wiener-Art

Allerdings ist es mir viel Parika. Ich habe es um ein Drittel reduziert. Ausserdem habe ich eine rote Chilischote, etwas Cayenne-Pfeffer, 400 ml Weizenbier und 200 ml trockenen Rotwein, 2 Stengel Rosmarin und einen Esslöffel Zuckerrübensirup "ergänzt". 
Dafür habe ich auf die 100 ml Wasser verzichtet :q Der Spritzer Essig zum Ablöschen kam in den Rotwein.

So long
Stefan


----------



## wolfgang f. (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Stefan, 
Dein Gulasch sieht richtig geil aus und dazu den Rosenkohl-> prima Idee, werd ich auch mal probieren. Dass Spätzle bei mir obligatorisch sind, brauch ich ja nicht zu erwähnen. KLASSE!  - nachträglich n Guten! #6

#tI know , it´s only Leberkäs, but I like it! :m


----------



## Andal (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> I know , it´s only Leberkäs, but I like it! :m



Beamtenschnitzel á la Holstein an Salade de Pommes de Terre... klingt doch gleich nach viel mehr und ich weiß, was ich mir morgen in die Pfanne lege! #6


----------



## chester (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab auch gerade drüber nach gedacht. Als derzeitiger low carbler halt ohne pommes Salat


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Knusprig gebratene, ausgebeinte Hühnerkeulen, dazu süß-saures Apfelkompott mit geräuchertem Bauchspeck und Chilinudeln..


----------



## Kotzi (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Salsiccia - Tomatensauce mit Spaghetti und guten Parmesan ( Reggiano)


----------



## Windelwilli (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wirsingkohlroulladen


----------



## Dieter1952 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

_Mal ne Frage an die "Spitzenköche".
Ich bekomme einige Leute zum Essen in mein Heim. Hauptgericht ist klar, es gibt Wiener Saftgulasch. Was mir fehlt ist ne Vorspeise. Scampispieße oder dergleichen paßt nicht. Vielleicht hat jemand einen guten Vorschlag. _


----------



## Andal (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bleib beim Thema "Wien"!

Voraus eine Frittatensuppe und danach vielleicht Marillenknödel, oder einen Schmarrn, oder Topfennockerln!?


----------



## Franky (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Welche Richtung denn? Bei einem deftigem und fleischlastigem Hauptgericht würde ein Salätchen vielleicht passen... 
Feldsalat, Ziegenfrischkäsezubereitung (spricht mit was an Zwiebel, Knobi, Kräuter drinreingerührt ), kandierte Walnuss"splitter", Tomätschn, schöne dunkle-süße Balsamicovinaigrette............


----------



## Andal (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wobei man aber der Richtigkeit halber bemerken sollte, dass der Saftgulasch (jawohl in Wien ist es der Gulasch!) kein Hauptgericht ist. Gulasch hat seine Wurzeln beim ungarischen Pörkölt, da die Ungarn mit Gulasch eine Gulaschsuppe meinen. Jedenfalls ist in der klassischen Wiener Küche der Gulasch ein sogenanntes Gabelfrühstück, also ein kleines, aber warmes zweites Frühstück am späteren Vormittag. Dazu reicht man als Beilage auch bloß ein frisches Kaisersemmerl und keine Knödel, Kartoffeln, oder sonstwas.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Welche Richtung denn? Bei einem deftigem und fleischlastigem Hauptgericht würde ein Salätchen vielleicht passen...
> .


Könnte mir da gut ne Baconbomb als Vorspeise denken ;-))


----------



## Franky (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du wirst lachen... Den Speck hab ich aus meiner Vorspeise weggelassen. Der passt da ganz hervorrangend mit zu!!!!!!! Schööööööön knusprig über das Ding als "Topping" bröseln...... :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mit genügend Topping (solcher Art), kann man auch ein paar Salatblättchen reinwürgen als Vorspeise - son Pfund pro Mann  (Topping, nicht Blätter..) ;-))


----------



## strignatz (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schellfisch auf Süßkartoffelpüree an einer leichten Zitronenvinaigrette


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Dieter,
auch wenn ich mich jetzt nicht für´n "Spitzenkoch" halte: Wie wär´s mit nem schönen Stück (Sockeye-)Lachs in ne Oliven-Knofiöl gebratene Längsscheibe Aubergine gewickelt  mit nem hausgemachten Kräuter-Dip aus Schmand/saurer Sahne/Frischkäse/Crème fraiche, Limette/Orangen-Abrieb...und Hauptsache Dill und nem bissle Grünem Salat (Eisberg oder Herzen oder...)?


----------



## Freehunter (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ne ich will nen schön geräucherten Aal haben, daß Salätchen dazu ist mir das einerlei.|znaika::s:s:s:s


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Freehunter schrieb:


> ne ich will nen schön geräucherten Aal haben, daß Salätchen dazu ist mir das einerlei.|znaika::s:s:s:s



Glitschi wäre gerade frei...:m


----------



## Dieter1952 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

_DANKE für die guten Tipps#6
Mußte erst mal Tante Google fragen was eigentlich eine Frittatensuppe oder Bacon Bomb (ich hätte beinah in den Monitor gebissen) ist.
Ich glaube ein vernüftiger Salat, eventuell Feldsalat mit einem schönen Dressing, ohne Honig!, wird es wohl werden. Ausgebratener Bacon drauf, das Fett kommt ins Dressing_, _fertig._


----------



## Freehunter (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ne Glitschi ist frei, der Auftrag ist draußen, am Wochenende gibts 4 geräucherte Aale vom Aal Maxe.:b:b|director:


----------



## labralehn (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Freehunter
ich kaufe Fische bei der "Körschtal Forellenzucht".
Die bieten einem auch an, seine selber gefangenen Fische z.b. aus dem Neckar zu räuchern.

Was klasse ist, ist die kaltgeräucherte Lachforelle von denen.

Wenn ich in meiner alten Heimat dem Saarland bin, gibt es selber geräucherte Saiblinge und Lachsforellen.
Hatten wir u.a. zu Silvester gehabt. mit Ofenkartoffeln und Kräuterquark. Habe im Saarland bei meinem Vater, einen Räucherschrank (120cm hoch) da gibt das Räuchern keine Probleme mit dem Nachbarn. Weitläufiges Grundstück und nur ein direkter Nachbar 50m entfernt.


----------



## Freehunter (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@labralehn

na is doch gut, na dann mach mal weiter im Saarland.


----------



## labralehn (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gabs was einfaches.
Mini-Hackbällchen in Champignon Sahne Sauce mit vorgewärmtem Cognac flambiert.
Dazu Knödel mit Preiselbeeren.

Für die Mini Hack Bällchen:
2 El Butterschmalz
500gr. gemischtes Rind/Schweine Hack
1 Bund glatte Petersilie
2 Volleier
3 EL Semmelbrösel
1 Zwiebel in feine Würfel geschnitten
1 TL gemahlener Koriander
1 Tl gemahlenes Piment (Nelken-Pfeffer)
1 Tl gemahlener weisser Pfeffer
1 Tl Thymian gerebelt
1 Tl Basilikum getrocknet
1 El Senf
Maggi zum abschmecken
Backpapier um die Bällchen abzulegen

Für die Sauce:
1 Dose Champinons geschnitten
200 ml Wasser
250 ml Sahne
Fix für schwedische Hackbällchen

Knödel und Preiselbeeren

Alle Zutaten sollten die gleiche Temperatur haben

Eine Pfanne mit hohem Rand verwenden und Butterschmalz darin zerlassen.

Das Hackfleisch mit den Zutaten gut durchmischen und kneten.
Dann Mini Bällchen formen, als Maß dazu verwende ich einen gehäuften Tl von der Hack-Masse.
Die Bällchen auf dem Backpapier ablegen.

Ist das Butterschmalz zerlaufen die Mini-Bällchen in die Pfanne geben. Von allen Seiten schön anbräunen.

Temperatur etwas herunterdrehen falls notwendig.
Es darf nix spritzen. Die Pfanne immer wieder schwenken und die Bällchen drehen.

Ein Bällchen oder mehr zum probieren verkosten. :q

Mehr wie 6 minuten brauchen die nicht.

Alle Bällchen aus der Pfanne nehmen und auf das Backpapier ablegen.

Champignons in die Pfanne geben und andünsten.
Temperatur der Pfanne wieder hoch drehen.
Nach etwa 5 Minuten mit dem Wasser ablöschen und die Sahne dazugeben. Aufkochen lassen und entweder "Fix für schwedische Hackbällchen" dazugeben oder mit eigenen Gewürzen verfeinern (dann das Ganze aber einreduzieren lassen.) Dadurch wird die Sauce gebunden und angedickt.

Ich hatte noch ein Schnapsglas angewärmten Cognac vorsichtig über die Sauce geben und dann draussen auf der Terrasse angezündet. (Kleines Inferno |uhoh

Klöse, Kartoffeln oder was auch immer nebenbei zubereiten.
Dann noch etwas Preiselbeeren auf den Teller und das Essen ist fertig.

Ich habe fürs Zubereiten ca. 30min benötigt.
Die Zutaten hatte ich 1 h vorher aus dem Kühlschrank genommen, damit diese die gleiche Temperatur haben.


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke für´s Rezepte Einstellen #6

Kost´ ja auch Arbeit !

Ich nehme nicht so gerne Maggi und auch gar keine Dosenpilze.

Das soll jetzt aber keine Kritik sein - nur meine Vorliebe |wavey:

R.S.


----------



## Kauli11 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hört sich gut an,aber warum mit Maggi abschmecken? #d

Du arbeitest doch schon mit vielen Gewürzen,nimm mal statt Maggi 1-2 Knofizehen,auf einer Küchenreibe schön pürieren ,dann kannst du dir das Maggi sparen und hast einen schönen Geschmack. 
Oder Knofiallergie? #h


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aaahhh Knoblauchzehen mit dem Messer angedrückt und schön bei mäßiger Hitze goldbraun ausbraten :l

R.S.


----------



## Andal (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an,aber warum mit Maggi abschmecken? #d



Warum denn nicht? Es soll Leute geben, die mögen den Geschmack und das von Kindheit an. Selber so einer bin!


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an,aber warum mit Maggi abschmecken? #d
> 
> 
> Solange ich das Zeugs nicht schlucken muss, weshalb nicht.
> :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Solange ich das Zeugs nicht schlucken muss, weshalb nicht.
 :m[/QUOTE]
Intravenös

ich komme da auf Rhodos an,all inclusive,und guck mal was es lecker zu essen gibt.
da standen 4Tische zusammen und ein paar Maggiflaschen aufen Tisch, zum glück nicht für uns, zu hause immer.

Am nächsten Tag hab ich ja mal nachgefragt so mit 3atü aufen Kessel (all inclusive) is ja klar.

Ja das sind Deutsche die kommen hier schon seit 10Jahren und unser Koch steht da drauf.


----------



## labralehn (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Maggi = saarländische Droge :q
Liebstöckel ist vom Geschmack her dem Maggi ähnlich.
Maggi ist aber nicht aus Liebstöckel hergestellt.

Ab und an verwende ich auch Liebstöckel anstelle von Maggi.

Was ich auch gerne esse ist ein (gepelltes) hartgekochtes Ei und etwa Maggi drauf.


----------



## Andal (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Solei mit Maggi. Das gibt Tinte auf den Füller und Aroma an den Köttel! #6


----------



## PhantomBiss (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich zieh mir das immer mitn paar Tropfen Tabasco rein. Lecker! Oder auch aufs weiche Frühstücksei.


----------



## labralehn (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hier noch die Bilder zu den Mini Fleischbällchen in Champignon Sauce:


----------



## Freehunter (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sind wir noch beim kochen?

Aber Senf und Maggi unters Eigelb, dann den Deckel wieder drauf und rein damit, wie wäre das? #g

(Pfanniknödel)na sag mal!


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



labralehn schrieb:


> 1 Tl gemahlenes Pigment
> Maggi zum abschmecken
> Fix für schwedische Hackbällchen



|bigeyesDass es mich bei solchen Zutaten schüttelt, ist ja hinlänglich bekannt- brauchen wir jetzt auch nicht weiter breit zu treten wie Hunde-Schxxxe...
Aber PIGMENT nehm ich zum Farbe anrühren |supergri|supergri|supergri
->In der Küche passt PIMENT deutlich besser
#hDa hilft auch abändern um 14.34h nix mehr#c


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> |bigeyesDass es mich bei solchen Zutaten schüttelt, ist ja hinlänglich bekannt- brauchen wir jetzt auch nicht weiter breit zu treten wie Hunde-Schxxxe...
> Aber PIGMENT nehm ich zum Farbe anrühren |supergri|supergri|supergri
> ->In der Küche passt PIMENT deutlich besser





 Wer Maggi braucht, der überlebt auch Pigment. Gibt möglicherweise auch noch mehr Tinte auf den Füller (Viagra für 52-jährige).|supergri


----------



## Andal (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Irgendwann bist du froh um alles! #h


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

|supergri wie recht Du doch haben könntest, Andal (ich bin noch "greiser" als Du)
"KEIN SCHWXXZ IST SO HART WIE DAS LEBEN"
Aber natürliche Aphrodisiaka, wie:
http://www.glamour.de/liebe/sex-tipps/aphrodisiaka-erotisches-essen
sind mir deutlich lieber!


----------



## labralehn (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke für den Hinweis mit dem "pigment"
habe es geändert in

1 Tl gemahlenes Piment (Nelken-Pfeffer)

Was ich noch vergessen hatte ist:
1 El Paprikapulver edelsüß
1 Tl Cayenne Pfeffer

Wer es mag kann die Hackbällchen-Masse damit noch würzen.

Zutaten können immer wieder ergänzt oder auch je nach Geschmack im Einzelfall weggelassen werden.

Es solte etwas sein, was schnell und einfach zuzubereiten ist.
Als Hauptessen |supergri

Knödel kann man auch selber herstellen nur ist das bei mir schwierig, ich habe normalerweise keine Brötchen zu Hause.
Deswegen nehme ich die fertigen Knödel im Kochbeutel.
Der Aufwand für einen komplett selber gemachten Knödel wäre ein mehrtages Aufwand. Die Brötchen müsste man auch erstmal selber backen, sonst wäre es nicht selber gemacht.
Von daher verwende ich eben fertige im Beutel.


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei uns Schwaben gibt es überall spezielles Knödel-Brot zu kaufen: das ist schon fertig zugeschnitten, man braucht es nur noch entsprechend mit den anderen Zutaten aufzubereiten (bei mir Speck, Eier, Zwiebel,Petersilie, Milch, Pfeffer und Muskat und WENIG Salz, denn das kommt auch vom Speck und ins Wasser) ...
Und mit dem Selbermachen wollen wir es doch auch nicht übertreiben,wir sind ja nicht mehr Papst, gelle?!


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*


----------



## Freehunter (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ach Manno und ich bekomm schon wieder hunger.|schild-g


----------



## labralehn (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ganz einfach, mach was und guten Appetit. |wavey:


----------



## Freehunter (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ne laß was machen !#h


----------



## Kauli11 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Solei mit Maggi. Das gibt Tinte auf den Füller und Aroma an den Köttel! #6



Was nützt dir die Tinte auf dem Füller wenn du nicht weißt,wem du schreiben sollst? |kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Och... es findet sich immer wer für eine Lesung. :vik:


----------



## Kauli11 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Och... es findet sich immer wer für eine Lesung. :vik:



Hey Andal,

hau nicht so auf die Klötze.:q
In deinem Alter findest du auch nicht an jeder Straßenecke ein Stossverhältnis.|kopfkrat #h


----------



## Jose (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...der bellt nur...


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an,aber warum mit Maggi abschmecken? #d
> 
> Ohne Maggi geht bei Saarländern gar nichts
> 
> ...


----------



## chester (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/26/e7db0c7def1e20c0366a52149acea8d7.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/26/55d3778ac178e3ab29838e743601d469.jpg

Dakjim Huhn. Lecker!


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/26/e7db0c7def1e20c0366a52149acea8d7.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/26/55d3778ac178e3ab29838e743601d469.jpg
> 
> Dakjim Huhn. Lecker!


 


 Kochst du es in einem fertigen Geflügelfond?


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht lecker aus.


----------



## chester (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nee, wieso kommst du darauf? Das Gericht steht und fällt mit der Quailität der hellen Sojasauce.


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Nee, wieso kommst du darauf? Das Gericht steht und fällt mit der Quailität der hellen Sojasauce.





 Wegen der Menge der Flüssigkeit.


----------



## wolfgang f. (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:l endlich mal wieder was schönes für meine alten Augen! 
Sowas regt mich zum selber nachkochen an!#6#6#6


----------



## chester (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> :l endlich mal wieder was schönes für meine alten Augen!
> Sowas regt mich zum selber nachkochen an!#6#6#6



watch?v=I16AwkdIZOw

Da wird ganz gut erklärt wie man sowas macht. Einzig mit der Süße und der Schärfe musst du etwas experimintieren, da ist der koreanische Geschmack mehr auf Vollgas getrimmt.


----------



## angler1996 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wenn das ein Link sein soll, geht der nixcht|wavey:


----------



## chester (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Man man man. Probiers mal beim großen Y...


----------



## Tobi92 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Noch schlauer wärs gewesen einfach den ganzen Link einzufügen.

Is aber wohl modern nur die Link-Endung einzufügen und von allen anderen zu erwarten, dass diese auf Anhieb wissen zu welcher Plattform dieser gehört.

Und die entsprechende Plattform kann man auf Nachfrage natürlich auch nicht mit korrektem Namen angeben, sondern kürzt sie mit Y ab. [emoji106] [emoji19]


----------



## Jose (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wat nickelig:

bidde sähr:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I16AwkdIZOw



allerdings frage ich mich, ob ein emsiger netter ABler nicht lieber selber ausführlich zu seinem "götterfraß" postet. 
wir sind doch keine legastheniker...


----------



## Andal (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Chicken No. #1 'chön 'chaaf... imma gut. #6


----------



## chester (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eieiei, ich dachte von Digital Natives, wenn man 92 und 96 mal als Geburtsjahr ran nimmt,  kann man so triviales Internetwissen erwarten. Naja wieder was gelernt. 

Das Video war eigentlich eher als goodie gedacht, weil das Rezept wirklich gut ist und man sieht wie das genau geht. Mehr als die Dame da mache ich auch nicht. Nur die Grundzutaten müssen excellent sein. Dann wird das schon.


----------



## Seifert (27. Januar 2015)

*Ohne tote Tiere*

500 gr.kleine Kartoffeln,in etwa gleiche Menge Spitzpaprika rot,
zwei große Zwiebeln,6 Knoblauchzehen,ca 6-8 EL Olivenoel,Salz (wenn möglich Meersalz)Pfeffer aus der Mühle,Kümmel gemahlen,Rosmarin,Thymian,Oregano,Paprikapulver rosenscharf , 200 gr.Feta

Kleine Kartöffelchen gründlich waschen,halbieren und in reichlich Olivenoel anschwitzen.rote Spitzpaprika geputzt und geviertelt hinzufügen.Nach ca 8-10 Minuten (mittlere Hitze) in eine feuerfeste Form umfüllen.Mit gebratenen Zwiebelringen und geviertelten Champignons bedecken.Knoblauchzehen im Ganzen unterheben. Mit Pfeffer, Salz, Kümmel, Thymian, Rosmarin,Oregano und Paprika rosenscharf würzen,gut durchrühren. Anschließend Feta in Bröckchen (oder Würfeln)darüber streuen, für ca 40 Minuten in den Backofen (200°) und dann: guten Appetit.
Getränk? Geht (fast)alles: Wasser, kühler Rose oder Weißwein,
kaltes Pilsken -je nach Geschmack.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> *Eieiei, ich dachte von Digital Natives, wenn man 92 und 96 mal als Geburtsjahr ran nimmt, kann man so triviales Internetwissen erwarten. Naja wieder was gelernt.
> *
> Das Video war eigentlich eher als goodie gedacht, weil das Rezept wirklich gut ist und man sieht wie das genau geht. Mehr als die Dame da mache ich auch nicht. Nur die Grundzutaten müssen excellent sein. Dann wird das schon.


 

 Es gibt auch noch Erwachsene im Board. Macht trotzdem auch "alten Säcken" Lust zu kochen.:m


----------



## Trollwut (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/27/7407e510e9481d42d666fdf24a88dc62.jpg

Soßen nach Wahl, Salat, Käse, Brot, alles wie gehabt.
Ca. 400g Hackfleisch für 4 Burger. Hackfleisch würzen, ein Ei reinschlagen und ca. 50-100g Mehl oder Paniermehl untermischen. Gut durchkneten.
4 wirklich richtig heftig flache große Scheiben formen und in die Pfanne hauen.
Feddisch


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/27/464cebea97ca13c66285ee50bdfff4c3.jpg

Bei mir heute Roastbeef, ofenkartoffeln und Zuckerschotengemüse mit TomatenPesto abgeschmeckt.


----------



## Kotzi (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Trollwut

Mach das Hack das nächste mal ohne Paniermehl und ohne Ei. 
Einfach nur würzen und so lange kneten bis die Handwärme eine Bindung hergestellt hat.


----------



## Trollwut (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich mag das aber mit Mehl und mit Ei


----------



## angler1996 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> wat nickelig:
> 
> bidde sähr:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I16AwkdIZOw
> ...


 
 Ah , Danke es gibt doch noch nette Menschen, gehässiger Weise könnte ich jetzt schreiben, die haben alle ein Geburtsjahr wie ich, vor 96 . ich schreib das aber nicht|supergri
 Gruß A.


----------



## PhantomBiss (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> @Trollwut
> 
> Mach das Hack das nächste mal ohne Paniermehl und ohne Ei.
> Einfach nur würzen und so lange kneten bis die Handwärme eine Bindung hergestellt hat.



Ohne Paniermehl und ohne Ei find ich auch besser, probiers mal aus. Über Geschmack lässt sich ja eh streiten. Aber trotzdem guten Hunger! #6


----------



## Freehunter (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

na des konne au.

nu das des bei mir dreie woren, biere mon i !

Und jetzt kämsch du ! (Nachtangler)


----------



## chester (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> @Trollwut
> 
> Mach das Hack das nächste mal ohne Paniermehl und ohne Ei.
> Einfach nur würzen und so lange kneten bis die Handwärme eine Bindung hergestellt hat.



Äh... Die Bindung entsteht aber eher durch Denaturierung von Eiweiß...


----------



## u-see fischer (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da meine Verwandschaft heute zum Brunch kommen wollte, mußte ich am Freitag noch schnelle "Gekochten Schinken" machen.

Ist beim Besuch gut angekommen, seht selber.


----------



## mathei (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## Kotzi (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jo, und diese denaturierung wird durch die Handwärme erreicht und das walken.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Jo, und diese denaturierung wird durch die Handwärme erreicht




Wie das?


----------



## Kotzi (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wodurch denn sonst? Man erreicht zwar nicht die 41-42  Grad die zur Eiweiß
Denaturierung sonst gebraucht werden, aber anders konnte ich mir die entstehende Bindung durch mechanische einwirkung nicht erklären als auch 
durch die entstehende "wärme" wozu die Handwärme auch beitragen sollte.


----------



## HRO1961 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin,

vorweg:

Ich war schon immer ein Freund von Fischbouletten.

Habe sie aber bis dato immer auf die "feine Art" zubereitet, sprich den Fisch 2 mal  durch den Fleischwolf gedreht und selbiges mit den Zutaten (Zwiebel, Brötchen, eine kleine Dose Sprotten, Petersilie und *fetten Speck*.

Nun muss ich leider - wenn's geht - auf Schweinefleisch und sichtbare Fette verzichten.

Daher heute mal ne Alternative ausprobiert.

Bouletten auf die "grobe Art" mit Fenchelgemüse.

Zutaten für die Bouletten:
1 kg Fischfilet (hatte noch Dorsch in der Truhe)
3 Schalotten
2 Knoblauchzehen
Eine Hand voll gehackter Petersilie
3 Eier
4 Schnitten frisches Toastbrot
Pfeffer, Salz

Für das Fenchelgemüse:
4 Fenchelknollen
Parmesankäse
Pfeffer, Salz

Das Fischfilet in knapp 1 cm große Würfel schneiden und in eine Schüssel geben, dazu kommt der Toast, den ich in einer Küchenmaschine zu Mehl verarbeitet habe einschl. der 3 Eier. Gut durchmengen und mit Salz und Pfeffer kräftig abschmecken.
Dann in etwas Öl die Petersilie, den kleingehackten Knoblauch und die in kleine Würfel gehackten Schalotten andünsten und in die Fischmasse geben, vermengen und ne halbe Std ziehen lassen. Dann Bouletten formen und in einer Pfanne kurz und kräftig anbraten. Anschließend zur Seite stellen.

Den Fenchel achteln, mit Öl, Salz und Pfeffer vermischen und auf einem Backblech bei 180° Umluft 15 min in Röhre. Anschließend mit geriebenem Parmesan bestreuen und weiteren 15 Min in den Ofen. Die Bouletten kommen für die letzten 15 Min dazu.

Dazu gab es Baguette und Weißwein.

*Überzeugt hat mich die zarte und saftige Konsistenz ohne Speck.
*
Wie gesagt, mal ne Alternative zur Fleischwolfvariante

Gruss vonne Oste


----------



## daci7 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Wodurch denn sonst? Man erreicht zwar nicht die 41-42  Grad die zur Eiweiß
> Denaturierung sonst gebraucht werden, aber anders konnte ich mir die entstehende Bindung durch mechanische einwirkung nicht erklären als auch
> durch die entstehende "wärme" wozu die Handwärme auch beitragen sollte.



Denaturieren nennt man ja den "Strukturverlust" von Proteinen - das Molekül bleibt das gleiche, die Struktur ändert sich. Nun hängt die Struktur eines Proteins halt von seiner molekularen und energetischen Umgebung ab - ändert sich eine von diesen ist es wahrscheinlich, dass auch das Protein denaturiert.
Man kann also Proteine nicht nur durch Hitze denaturieren, sondern zum Beispiel auch durch Osmolarität (einfach übersetzt Salzgehalt), pH-Werte, Strahlung, Ultraschall, Alkohol, Detergentien, Druck usw.
#h
Im Fall der Boulettenmischung wird es wahrscheinlich eine Mischung aus Salz, Wärme und Druck sein.


----------



## Kotzi (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oh, Salz hatte ich vergessen. Druck dachte ich wäre zu wenig um da was zu bewirken, hatte jedenfals aus den Vorlesungen noch so grob im Kopf das es da ziemlich hoher Drücke bedarf um den Enzymen was an zu haben. 
Hab in dem Bereich aber nie wirklich Interesse gezeigt außer bei einigen Ökologischen Fragestellungen.

Jedenfals danke für die Erklärung!


----------



## wolfgang f. (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aber genau auf die Art funktioniert doch auch das beizen, z. B. von graved fish!


----------



## Kotzi (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Beizen funktioniert hauptsächlich über die Osmoregulation, dh man entzieht dem Fisch Flüssigkeit und erhöht den Salzgehalt im Gewebe. Dadurch wird er länger haltbar.


----------



## daci7 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Oh, Salz hatte ich vergessen. Druck dachte ich wäre zu wenig um da was zu bewirken, hatte jedenfals aus den Vorlesungen noch so grob im Kopf das es da ziemlich hoher Drücke bedarf um den Enzymen was an zu haben.
> Hab in dem Bereich aber nie wirklich Interesse gezeigt außer bei einigen Ökologischen Fragestellungen.
> 
> Jedenfals danke für die Erklärung!



Stimmt schon - wahrscheinlich mehr Reibung/Scherkräfte #h
Und viel wird auch davon ausgehen, dass die Zellen zerstört wurden - so sind die Proteine halt recht "schutzlos".


----------



## HRO1961 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Beizen funktioniert hauptsächlich über die Osmoregulation, dh man entzieht dem Fisch Flüssigkeit und erhöht den Salzgehalt im Gewebe. Dadurch wird er länger haltbar.


 

Richtig, im Falle des Graved ein Zusammenwirken von osmotischem und physischem Druck.


----------



## Windelwilli (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heutiges Abendmahl...

1Milliontrillion Kalorien direkt auf die Hüfte....


----------



## mathei (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mensch Willi, denk an Dein Kampfgewicht


----------



## Windelwilli (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



mathei schrieb:


> Mensch Willi, denk an Dein Kampfgewicht



Schon lange zu spät, da gibt's nix mehr zu vesauen. :vik:


----------



## Kotzi (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist das ein ganzer gebackener Camenbert auf dem einen Burger?
Wenn ja, respekt, da würde mein Magen protestieren ^^


----------



## Windelwilli (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Ist das ein ganzer gebackener Camenbert auf dem einen Burger?
> Wenn ja, respekt, da würde mein Magen protestieren ^^



Ja, ist einer...aber nur ein kleiner :q:q:q

Wir sind absolute Käsefanatiker und ab und an muss sowas mal mit drauf.
Der zweite war ja ohne Camenbert...und das Bullrich für heute Nacht liegt schon bereit.


----------



## Andal (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da hast du mich auf eine Idee gebracht. So eine schöne dicke Scheibe Emmentaler, knusprig ausgebacken, Preiselbeer dazu, Toast und einen Vogerlsalat.

Danke für die Anregung! #6


----------



## Franky (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Willi... Das sind aber doch keine Scheibletten da unter den Paddies??????????


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> ....und einen Vogerlsalat.



Broilersalat?


----------



## Andal (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wäre auch lecker. Aber Vogerlsalat ist Feldsalat. Schön mit knusprigen Speckstückchen und einer Soße mit Balsamico und Kürbiskernöl.


----------



## wolfgang f. (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ándale pues!
Du hast mich auf die Idee des Tages gebracht!
Gibt´s bei mir in der selbst-panierten Camembert-Version zum Vesper heut abend #6#6#6
muchas gracias!


----------



## Franky (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und bei mir gibts heute abend Kartoffelsuppe...... Mit Kochwurst (Mettenden), Bockwurst und Speck..... 
Natürlich von gestern! :m


----------



## Freehunter (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich war ein bischen schneller....hhmmmm lecker|schlafen

lo que un tribunal!





Das Kürbisöl war das I-Tüpfelchen und genau am richtigen Platz.#6


----------



## wolfgang f. (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

|kopfkrat ich glaube fast, Du hast den Zug verpasst.
1.) das Kürbiskernöl gehört auf den Acker-Salat!
2.) Nimm nie den google-Übersetzer -> da kommt Schexxe bei raus!|supergri|supergri|supergri

Aber schön, dass es Dir geschmeckt hat!#6


----------



## Freehunter (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

D A N K E  !:vik:

aber der Feldsalat stand daneben und Stoile waren koine drinn.


----------



## Kotzi (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute habe ich mir mal Kohlrouladen gemacht, irgendwie muss man sich vom lernen ja ablenken..


----------



## wolfgang f. (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Freehunter & all, die´s wissen wollen: 

*:m Gewöhnlicher Feldsalat – Wikipedia 

*und zwar mit oder ohne Schdoile!:q


----------



## Corinna68 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gab es Kohlsuppe mit Spitzbein lecker lecker und fürs wochenende hat männe ein kaninchen geschlachtet das erholt sich gerade in Buttermilch:vik:


----------



## kernell32 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/09/945d4faa04ab5bceee3bf414f1e9d306.jpg

Flaeskesteg im Kartoffelpuff


----------



## mathei (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wat fürn Steak


----------



## kernell32 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flæskesteg
 http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/936988456766/Daenischer-Schweinebraten.html


----------



## mathei (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aha. Danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## kati48268 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

OT:
Ihr seid alle Barbaren!
Spiegel-TV: Wenn die Moral durch den Magen geht
:q

Ich glaub, angesichts des leeren Kühlschranks, muss ich doch noch mal los & mir was Totes vom Dorfgrill holen.
Somit zurück zum Thema.


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



kati48268 schrieb:


> OT:
> *Ihr seid alle Barbaren!
> *Spiegel-TV: Wenn die Moral durch den Magen geht
> :q
> ...


 

 Aber mit absoluter Überzeugung.#6
 Versuche aber auf hochwertige Produkte zuzugreifen, ohne auf Liebgewonnenes zu verzichten.


----------



## Jose (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schweinkram.
gepökeltes eisbein gekocht, kartoffelbrei und sauerkraut.
fotos sind meiner behinderung zum opfer gefallen, war behindert durch zorn über die behindertenpolitik unseres angelfischerzwangsverbandes. auch schweinkram, aber alles andere als 'smakelijk'.


----------



## Freehunter (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



kati48268 schrieb:


> OT:
> Ihr seid alle Barbaren!
> Spiegel-TV: Wenn die Moral durch den Magen geht
> :q
> ...



Sooo ne shite, man kann sich den Spaß am essen auch verderben,
eßt doch einfach auf das was ihr Bock habt und richtet euch nicht immer an Medien und Schreiberlinge!


----------



## Andal (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Genau. Und deswegen geb ich mir jetzt ein Blunzengröstl** in die Pfanne. Mit viel Majoran und Kümmel!


** Bratkartoffeln mit Blutwurscht, oder wie jeder es nennen mag.


----------



## Freehunter (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

[edit by Admin: Einstellen fremder Texte/Grafiken ist bei uns aus gutem Grunde nicht erlaubt.  Wenn, dann verlinken: http://www.steirische-spezialitaeten.at/rezepte/fleisch/blunzengroestl.html]


----------



## Andal (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

[edit by Admin: Einstellen fremder Texte/Grafiken ist bei uns aus gutem Grunde nicht erlaubt.  Wenn, dann verlinken: http://www.steirische-spezialitaeten.at/rezepte/fleisch/blunzengroestl.html]

|good:#6


----------



## Tim1983 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Typisch nordisch #g Labskaus


----------



## Jose (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Freehunter schrieb:


> [edit by Admin: Einstellen fremder Texte/Grafiken ist bei uns aus gutem Grunde nicht erlaubt.  Wenn, dann verlinken: http://www.steirische-spezialitaeten.at/rezepte/fleisch/blunzengroestl.html]





Andal schrieb:


> [edit by Admin: Einstellen fremder Texte/Grafiken ist bei uns aus gutem Grunde nicht erlaubt.  Wenn, dann verlinken: http://www.steirische-spezialitaeten.at/rezepte/fleisch/blunzengroestl.html]
> 
> |good:#6




alle links sind kaputt
dann versuch ich es eben auch mal zum guten:

http://www.steirische-spezialitaeten.at/rezepte/fleisch/blunzengroestl.html


----------



## Freehunter (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Thomas du bist halt ein unikat!:vik:


----------



## schuessel (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kochen lassen wohl eher  

Suppenhuhn hundsgewöhnlich mit Karotten, Sellerie, Lauch, Gewürz. Gerne lang und immer wieder kräftig aufkochen.
dazu Suppennudeln. Super bei Erkältung oder Grippe.


----------



## labralehn (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mir fehlt irgendwie die Inspiration. |bigeyes

Die 7 Tage Skifahren haben mich völlig gefordert.
Morgens um 8:30 auf dem Hang und dann bis Nachmittags eine Fahrt nach der anderen absolviert.
Alles zu Fuss vom Hotel aus.
Auto stand eine ganze Woche auf dem gleichen Platz rum.

Hat wer ein paar kreative Vorschläge, was man so leckeres kochen könnte?

vorhanden wären

Fleischiges:
Hähnchenleber
Hackfleisch
Hähnchenkeulen

Gemüseartiges:
Suppengemüse
Kopfsalat
Rucola
Tomaten
Mini Paprika
Schalotten
Gemüsezwiebeln

Weiteres:
Frische Eier
Sahne
die üblichen Gewürze
Sojasouce, Teriyaki Sauce
Dosen Champions
u.A.

Welche Gerichte könnte man daraus wohl zaubern?
Jemand eine Idee ...:k


----------



## kernell32 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute mal wieder mein Klassiker:

Steaks (Galloway)
Kartoffeln (in dünne Scheiben)
Zwiebelringe
Butter (und Butterschmalz)
Salz, Pfeffer
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/13/d4d580272d05c7eae901a5c8efa3e559.jpg
Fortsetung folgt...


----------



## kernell32 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Steaks von beiden Seiten in Butterschmalz scharf braten (bei dieser Dicke ca. 2 Minuten von jeder Seite)
Danach zum nachziehen bei 100 Grad in den Ofen.
Kartoffeln in Butter roh braten bis sie knusprig sind.
Zwiebeln in der Steakpfanne mit viel Butter/Schmalz knusprig braten.
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/13/a361683d38e30e7c755f7972c9d2085c.jpg
...


----------



## kernell32 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jeh nach Geschmack dem Steak Zeit im Ofen geben.
Dann schön die Zwiebeln mit der braunen Butter über das Steak und reinhauen!
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/13/ea8fac0d9585593f4d5966c55f528331.jpg
Ich mags english 
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/13/0af9206f9be04ca8b117f6f69ed4ab8d.jpg
Das Fleisch ist der Hammer, in der Pfanne und im Ofen hat es genau 0,0 ml. Flüssigkeit verloren!


----------



## mathei (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht sehr gut aus, auch wenn ich es nicht ganz so englisch mag.


----------



## labralehn (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Habe vorhin mal versucht etwas aus den Zutaten vom Post zuvor zu machen.
Mir fehlte irgendwie die Inspiration nach 7 Tagen Skifahren, habt ihr ja bestimmt schon gelesen.

Wie auch immer ...

Das Gericht nenne ich mal Hähnchenleber auf Salatbeet.

*Diese Rezept ist für 1 Person:*

Eine kleine Pfanne mit 1 EL. Butterschmalz erhitzen (Stufe 5 von 10 auf dem E-Herd)

Man zupfe inzwischen einige Kopfsalat Blätter (2 Handvoll)
etwas Rucola (eine Faust voll)
dazu ein Dressing auf Joghurt Basis.
Richte das Ganze dann auf einem grossen flachen Teller an.

Hähnchenleber unter kalten Wasser abwaschen und mit Küchenpapier vorsichtig trockentupfen, Sehnen und gelbe oder weisse Stränge mit einem scharfen Messer vorsichtig entfernen.

Mit grobem weissem Pfeffer und Salz würzen.
In Mehl wenden.

Dann in die oben schon erwähnte Pfanne geben.
Es sollte schon etwas brutzeln, geht bei meinem Kochfeld bei Stufe 5 recht gut.

Nach etwa geschätzten 5 Minuten die Hähnchenleber wenden, nachdem diese vorher immer mal wieder in der Pfanne geschwenkt wurde.
Nach weiteren 5 Minuten die Pfanne von der Kochstelle nehmen und den Herd auschalten (Anmerkung an mich, das hätte man auch schon vor 5 Minuten machen können)
Die Hähnchenleber (HL) aus der Pfanne nehmen und einige HL Teile längs durchschneiden und auf das Salatbeet trapieren.

Guten Apetit bei diesem einfachen und schnellen Gericht.
Wichtig ist es den Salat und auch den Rucola gründlich unter kaltem Wasser zu waschen - ich habe eine Salatschleuder - damit geht das ratzfatz.

Hier ein paar Bilder zu dem Gericht.
Hoffe es macht das mal jemand. :q


----------



## labralehn (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute habe ich mal die Hähnchenschlegel (Keulen) verarbeitet.

Das Suppengemüse (Karotten, Lauch, Sellerei, Petersilie) putzen und portionieren (aufteilen).
Wie geht das? Ganz einfach ...

Karotten schälen und in fingerdicke Scheiben schneiden.

Den Lauch putzen und in fingerdicke Scheiben schneiden und nochmal halbieren.

Den Sellerie säubern, dazu aussen die "Schale" dünn wegschneiden. Braune Stellen entfernen.

Die Petersilie grob schneiden. Alles verwenden von der Petersilie auch die Stengel.

Dazu noch 2 geviertelte Schalotten.

2 geviertelte Tomaten.

3 Zehen Knoblauch dazu (halbieren)

Dann noch 500 ml Wasser etwas Gemüsebrühe und Hühnerbrühe dazu.

Man nehme einen grossen ovalen Topf (Bräter) und heize die Herdplatte an. 3 El Zucker auf den Boden des Bräters gegeben und gewartet bis das flüssig wird.

Dann das Gemüse dazu geben und immer wieder durchmengen.

1EL Butterschmalz dazu gegeben.

Nach 10 Minuten das Gemüse aus dem Bräter nehmen und bei Seite stellen.

Sollten noch von dem Gemüse Bestandteile im Bräter sein, diese unbedingt herausnehmen, sonst wird das Ganze evtl. bitter.

Einen weiteren EL Butterschmalz dazugeben.

Die gewaschenen und mit Küchenpapier abgetrockneten Hähnchenkeulen mit der Hautseite nach unten in den Bräter geben. Die Hitze reduzieren auf Stufe 6 von 10 beim Elektrokochfeld.
Etwa 10 Minuten so belassen und dann wenden.
Hier auch nochmal 10 Minuten belassen.

Nun sollte sich eine schöne Bräunung eingestellt haben.

Das Ganze dann mit der Brühe ablöschen und das Gemüse dazugeben.

Nun würzen mit weissem Pfeffer aus der Mühle, etwas Salz, Thymiam, Basilikum und Beifuss.

Abschmecken und dann für 30 Minuten bei 170°C in den Backofen. Der Bräter sollte dann einen Deckel bekommen.

So werden die Keulen zart und geschmacklich top.

Ich habe noch etwas Hühnerleber dazu gegeben.
Das macht die Sauce noch etwas interessanter.

Dazu kann man Reis, Baguett, Pommes oder was auch immer reichen, ich mampfe es meist ohne Beilagen.

Heute bin ich mal nicht so und werde mir Pommes dazu machen, um die neue Friteuse zu testen.

Wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende und gutes Gelingen.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder dazu:


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fein fein #6

Und DANKE für´s Einstellen ( die Mühe ) 

R.S.

P.S:* ALAAF *:m


----------



## Freehunter (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mensch labra, S P I T Z E !

P.S was du alleine so alles weg putzt und vergiß nicht ohne Maggi geht bei Saarländer gar nicht, ala hop!:c

|wavey:


----------



## labralehn (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke.
nicht ala hopp, sondern alléz hopp #h
Viel Spaß in der 5. Jahreszeit. (mir genügt mein Fernseher^^)


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

|kopfkrat Wenn schon - denn schon, Labra: Der accent aigu hat in dem Fall aber auch so was von gar nix auf´m e verloren #d!!! 
 |supergri


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute hatte ich auch mal wieder Zeit zum Einkaufen (Bier war ja auch alle) also los:m

DEFTIG+DELIKAT  Weißkohlgulasch mit Kartoffeln oder Nudeln so wie ihr das mögt.

Zutaten:
+1kleiner Weißkohl ca.1000g    gab es heute für 29cent das kg
+5Zwiebeln
+Butterschmalz
+1000g Schweinegulasch      gabs heute fürn 5er das kg
+Salz,Pfeffer,
+scharfes Paprikapulver
+1TL Kümmel
+2Lorbeerblätter
+Becher Schmand
+300ml Brühe
+passierte Tomaten so ca. 300-500g
+ Kartoffeln oder Nudeln ich hab heute mal Kartoffeln

Die Zubereitung
Erstmal ein Bier aufmachen:q und in den Koch kippen!
Weißkohl in Streifen schneiden. Zwiebeln auch.
Butterschmalz in einem Topf erhitzen.
Gulasch zufügen,mit Salz und Paprika kräftig würzen und unter Rühren circa5min anbraten.
Weißkohl und Zwiebeln zufügen und kurz mit anbraten.
Mit passierte Tomaten und Brühe ablöschen,Kümmel und Lorbeerblätter untermischen und 50min garen.
Gulasch mit Schmand verfeinern,mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken.

Topf steht noch auf der Flamme und blubbert vor sich hin|wavey:

Hab noch Bilder gemacht meine zwei Mäuse sind aus Blätterteig gefüllt mit hack Augen und Nase schwarze Pfefferkörner|supergri


----------



## labralehn (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Liest sich sehr lecker, dann mal guten Appetit.
Kohl ist als vorbeugende Maßnahme gegen Erkältungen sehr zu empehlen.

Stimmt, es schreibt sich nur allez, ganz ohne ´ auf dem e.
Also "weg damit" 
(Notitz an mich, nicht mehr ´`^ verwenden, ausser ^^ ´°°`)


----------



## Steff-Peff (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hmmm, das Weißkohlgulasch wär auch was für den Dutch Oven.

So long und nen Guten
Steff-Peff


----------



## labralehn (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Habe noch eine Frage, wegen der 300ml Brühe, welche Brühe war das und hat das von der Menge her gereicht?

Es sind in dem Topf schon mal 1000gr. Kohl und 1000gr. Gulasch, dann noch die anderen Zutaten. (insgesamt so etwa knapp 3kg, die dann im Topf sind)

300ml (10%) als Flüssigkeit erscheint mir sehr spannend. |bigeyes

Wenn ich mir aber die Bilder so anschaue, sieht das Ganze recht saftig aus, geht das mit den angebenen 300ml Brühe?


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



labralehn schrieb:


> Habe noch eine Frage, wegen der 300ml Brühe, welche Brühe war das und hat das von der Menge her gereicht?
> 
> Es sind in dem Topf schon mal 1000gr. Kohl und 1000gr. Gulasch, dann noch die anderen Zutaten. (insgesamt so etwa knapp 3kg, die dann im Topf sind)
> 
> ...


  Ja 300ml klareRinderbrühe und waren ja auch noch 500g 

passierte Tomaten drin.  



|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Die Zubereitung
> Erstmal ein Bier aufmachen:q und in den Koch kippen!


Endlich jemand, ders begreift - auch ein Ferrari fährt nicht mit Diesel...


Davon ab:
Liest sich lecker..


----------



## Freehunter (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ja ja liest sich lecker, hat die Schwarzwurst mit Erdäpfel gschmeeeckt?|closed:


----------



## ollidaiwa (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

was ist gesund, wärmt auf und schmeckt allen gut?
genau: Ollis Apfel-Selleriesud!

Zutaten:
1 Zwiebel
700 Gramm Sellerieknolle
3 kl. Äpfel (Elstar)
1 Liter Brühe
200 Gramm Schmand
100 Gramm Speck

Zwiebeln, Äpfel, Sellerie würfeln.
Die Zwiebeln in etzwas Öl glasig dünsten.
Sellerie und Äpfel 5 min. mitdünsten.
Mit der Brühe ablöschen und 20 min. leise köcheln lassen.
Pürieren, den Schmand hinein und mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken.
Speck knusprig auslassen und auf die Suppe geben.
Man kann noch mit Croutons oder Nuss- Speckstreusel, Kräuter oder ähnlichem garnieren.


----------



## Jose (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

pastéis de bacalhau.
lecker!
jetzt ist mir flau im magen, wie immer.
nicht nur für schönheit muss mensch leiden :m


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Einen feinen Aufauf mit gestiftetem Wurzelgemüse (Karotten, Pastinaken, Rote Bete) und  Kartoffeln, dazu Hackfleisch. Die Sauce aus 400 ml Sahne zwei Eiern, 2 EL braunen Zucker, mit Brühe abgeschmeckt. Überbacken mit Gouda. War ein Test und sollte für zwei Tage reichen. Hielt nur einen - Test bestanden. Aufwand ca 30 Minuten, 1 Stunde auf 180 Grad mit Ober- und Unterhitze.


----------



## exil-dithschi (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wirsingeintopf -


----------



## Kotzi (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute abend werde ich mal 2erlei Fischfrikos zubereiten.
Dorsch,Zander,Hecht liegen schon zum auftauen bereit.
Einmal wirds klassisch, einmal Asiatisch.

Mal schauen wie die Asiatischen werden.


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> pastéis de bacalhau.
> lecker!
> jetzt ist mir flau im magen, wie immer.
> nicht nur für schönheit muss mensch leiden :m


 

 Feines Zeugs, habe es vor kurzem noch gegessen.#6


----------



## labralehn (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Inspiriert durch den Wirsingeintopf von "exil-Dithschi", habe ich mir vorhin auch mal so einen Eintopf gekocht.

Zutaten:
1 kleiner Wirsing ca. 500gr.
4 Stangen Lauchzwiebeln, alternativ 1 Stange Porree
4 Möhren
1 Staudenselerie (davon 3 Stangen), 
alternativ 1 Petersilienwurzel (info: Pastinake und Petersilienwurzel sehen zwar ähnlich aus, sind aber im Geschmack unterschiedlich)
1 L Rinderboulion
0,5 L Wasser
1 Lorbeerblätter (ich habe 4 verwendet)
1 ganze Nelke (ich habe 3 verwendet)
3 Wachholderbeeren (ich habe 7 verwendet)
1 Tl Salz
1 Tl frisch gemahlener weisser Pfeffer (grob)
4 geräucherte Mettenden (das sind geräucherte Mettwürstchen)
2 Paprikawürste (habe ich dazu gemacht, fand es aber gut)

Möhren schälen (ich verwende dazu einen Spargelschäler, breite Doppelklinge)
Möhren und Lauchzwiebeln in etwa 1cm dicke Scheiben schneiden
Staudenselerie in Würfel schneiden, also einmal längs und dann quer beide Hälften aufeinanderliegend schneiden (wer mag zieht die Fasern vom Staudenselerie vorher der Länge nach ab, mich stören die Fasern nicht)
Beim Wirsing habe ich Blatt für Blatt vom Strunk abgenommen und nur die Blätter genommen, die keine Erde hatten, bleibt eh genug übrig.

Die Wirsingblätter dann in Streifen schneiden und dann die Streifen längs zerkleinern - so das Rechtecke von etwa 4 cm Länge entstehen.

Die Mettenden und die Paprikawürste in 1cm dicke Scheiben schneiden.

Einen entsprechenden Kochtopf, ich verwende einen ovalen Bräter dazu, vorheitzen und die in Scheiben geschnittenen Mettenden und Paprikawürste darin auslassen.
In dem Fett der Würste dann das Gemüse kurz durchschwitzen und den Wirsing zum Schluss darüber geben.
Alles immer wieder gut durchmengen, so daß nichts anbrennt.

Dann die Gewürze dazugeben.

Mit der Brühe ablöschen und noch 0,5l Wasser dazugeben.
Mit geschlossenen Deckel etwa 20 Minuten kochen lassen.

Sind die Möhren weich, dann ist das Gericht fertig.

Wenn einer noch Schmand mag, kann er den noch gerne unterrühren.
Mir schmeckt der Eintopf ohne Schmand.

Es kommen normalerweise noch Kartoffeln in diesen Eintopf, wer das machen möchte, der nimmt noch 500gr. Kartoffeln und macht etwa 1-2cm kleine Würfel daraus.

Mit den Kartoffeln kann sich die Garzeit um etwa 5 Minuten verlängern. Also hier dann 25min anstelle der 20 Minuten einplanen. 

Man stellt bei dem Gericht am besten fest, wann es gar ist, indem man die Möhren und die Kartoffeln probiert, sind beide gar, dann ist der Eintopf fertig gegart.

Es kann angerichtet werden.
Einen Suppenteller mit allem was in dem Eintopf ist, anrichten.
Als Dekoration eignen sich die Blätter des Staudenseleries, die sind in der Mitte der Staude zu finden. |supergri

Mit der Brühe des Eintopfes nicht zu geizig sein. Einfach mal eine Kelle Brühe mehr auf den ein oder anderen Teller geben. #6

Bleibt noch was übrig?

Dann am nächsten Tag, den 1Topf (Eintopf) mit geschlossenem Deckel in den Backofen, bei etwa 150°C "aufwärmen", dann schmeckt das meist noch besser oder schon wieder.

Ich stelle den Topf in den Ofen und stelle dann den Ofen an.
Für etwa 45 Minuten, dann sollte es soweit sein.

Viel Erfolg beim erfolgreichen Ausprobieren dieses einfachen Rezeptes für 4 Personen.

Ich muss meistens an 2 Tagen immer für 2 Personen essen, aber wenns schmeckt dann ist das in Ordnung. 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder dazu:



























Auf jeden Fall geht nochmal ein besonderes Dankeschön an "exil-Dithschi", vielen Dank für Deine Inspiration zu diesem 1Topf.


----------



## labralehn (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gabs mal was ganz einfaches:

4 Hähnchenbrüste
1 Tl Salz
1 Tl weisser Pfeffer
1 Tl Paprika edelsüß
1 Tl Curry
1 Tl Piment
1 Tasse Mehl
3/4 Tasse Paniermehl

1l Buttermilch

2 Eier

Die Hähnchenbrüste abwaschen, mit Küchenpapier trockenreiben, in entsprechende Stücke schneiden, dann in einen Behälter geben und die 1l Buttermilch darüber geben. 
Es muss alles bedeckt sein.
Den Topf abdecken.
Über Nacht an einem kühlen Ort aufbewaren.
(Ich habe das ganze Ensemble gestern auf meine Terrasse gestellt)

Dann alles in ein Sieb kippen und die Buttermilch verwerfen.

In einer Schüssel 2 Eier aufschlagen und mit dem Schneebesen verquirlen.

Die Hähnchenstücke dann dort hineingeben.

Das Mehl sowie das Paniermehl und die Gewürze in einen Gefrierbeutel (3l Größe) geben und alles gut vermengen.

Dann die Hähnchenstücke dazugeben und den Beutel gut durchschütteln. (nicht deinen Beutel, sondern den Gefrierbeutel) 

Friteuse auf 180°C aufheizen und die Hähnchen Nuggets für etwa 5 Minuten fritieren.

Hier ein paar Bilder dazu:

Alles im Gefrierbeutel -- der Anfang






So sieht es dann aus aus dem Gefrierbeutel auf einem Teller






Ein bischen näher ging noch, aber die Panade ist überall 1a, und das nur aufgrund es im Beutel geschüttelt wurde






Nach dem Bad im Fett siehts dann so aus






Angerichtet wurde es so (nur für mich |supergri)





















Chilliflocken sind auf dem Teller.

Guten Apetit und evtl. viel Spaß beim nachmachen.

Chicken Nuggets muss man mal selber gemacht haben ... |bla:

Wenn sicher einer fragen sollte welche Dips das in den Tassen sind, es sind folgende im letzten Bilde:

Teriyaki (die schwarze) oben
Barbecue Sauce (die dunkelbraune) links
Sweet and Sour Sauce (die orangene) rechts


----------



## exil-dithschi (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



labralehn schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall geht nochmal ein besonderes Dankeschön an "exil-Dithschi", vielen Dank für Deine Inspiration zu diesem 1Topf.


gern geschehen! #6
und logo, am zwoten tag schmeckt dat noch besser!


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gibts etwas Griechisches bei uns...
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/21/e538888b0e44ec7aec2794006a78faad.jpg


----------



## Kotzi (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Seit gestern köchelt Chilli con Carne auf dem Herd.

Asiatische Fischfrikadellen kann ich übrigends sehr empfehlen!

Chilli, Ingwer, Knobi, Koriander, mit Zitronengras aromatisiertes Öl ( wenig!), Soyasauce, Austernsauce dazu Mango Chilli Sauce... werde ich noch mal machen.


----------



## Freehunter (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@allround.......

solln wir jetzt erraten wo das in Griechenland ist oder welche griechische Spezialität das ist:z

@labra

laß es dir schmecken, ich geb auch nix ab!#h


----------



## Jose (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

'n quickie, obwohl 2 std inne röhre


----------



## Windelwilli (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja, die Hasenpfanne essen wir ab und an auch sehr gerne.
Man hat Null Arbeit damit und ist eigentlich auch immer sehr lecker.


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gabs Fisch, hat auch Null Arbeit gemacht. #t

Sobald hier Y oder BFT rumschwimmen, mach ich sowas selber. |rolleyes


----------



## Jose (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht gut aus


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

War auch echt lecker. Schön mit Wasabi und dazu Fritz Kola. 

Hatte allerdings auch vor ein paar Tagen mal eine Charge, wo der Thun etwas länger unterwegs war, oder der Reis zu dicht an der Autobahn wuchs...;+


----------



## Jose (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...und wo kriegt man sowas?


----------



## Kotzi (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mit Verlaub, aber der Thunfisch sieht schlecht geschnitten aus.

Das beste bezahlbare traditionelle Sushi im Kölner umkreis kriegt man mmn bei
Hyuga in der Klosterstraße in Düsseldorf.
Dort gehen auch fast nur Japaner essen.

e/
Geh mal dahin Jose und trink ein schönes Kirin für mich mit, ich wohne leider
mittlerweile zu weit weg. Man bekommt dort echtes Japanfeeling.
Interieur gefühlt aus ner 70er Kneipe, am besten geht Englisch zur Kommunikation.
Wie ein kleiner Urlaub.


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Örtliche Sushi Bar? Entstehen ja immer mehr von den Dingern. Mit Pech muss man auch mal ein paar Kilometer fahren. 

Ich kauf nur wo das frisch zubereitet wird, ein gewisser Umsatz ist und das keine Döner- oder Imbissbuden (nichts gegen Döner- oder Imbissbuden an sich) sind, die nebenbei noch auf den Sushi Trend augesprungen sind. Oder irgendwelche Kaffebuden, die noch fertiges "Sushi to go" anbieten.


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, aber der Thunfisch sieht schlecht geschnitten aus.



Ist mir auch aufgefallen, das eine gewisse "Varianz" im Aussehen vorhanden ist. Geschmack war aber gut und es ist nichts auseinander gefallen. Und meine Stäbchen Esskunst ist noch nicht ganz ausgereift...von daher alles gut.


----------



## Kotzi (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nigeri Sushi wird meistens mit den Händen gegessen, ist ganz nett Häppchen für Häppchen vorgesetzt zu bekommen. Jedoch in Deutschen Restaurants wahrscheinlich eher verpönt. Es geht bei den Schnitten nicht um das Aussehen sondern vielmehr um die durch die Schnitte entstehende Textur. 
Ich glaube dir durchaus das es sehr lecker war, Sushi ist mein absolutes Leib und Magen Gericht, mit nichts kriegt man mich so glückselig zum Grinsen.
Jedoch fallen einen die Unterschiede erst auf wenn man einmal richtig gutes Sushi probiert hat, man meint gar nicht was es für unterschiede geben kann bei einem Reisbatzen mit einem Stück rohen Fischen oben drauf.

Genieße es solange du noch nicht versaut bist


----------



## Jose (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@kotzi, meine kostspieligen extravaganzen führten mich immer ins kikaku. war lange nicht mehr da, evtl. können die heute sogar schon deutsch. englisch war seinerzeit noch bruchstückig.

hach, ich muss mal wieder...


----------



## Kotzi (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nur vom lesen her soll das Kikaku was damals ja noch als absolutes Top-Sushi Restaurant galt abgebaut haben und teurer sein als das Hyuga. 
Die Portionen im Hyuga sind jedenfals gut und Preis-Leistung angemessen.
Wenn ichs mir leisten könnte würde ich mal das Nagaya besuchen, da sagt der Studentengeldbeutel aber nein... zudem mag ich am liebsten Traditionelles Sushi. 
Kenn in DD aber nur 2 Japaner ( Hyuga und irgendeins wo mir der Name nicht mehr einfällt) wovon das Hyuga mich wirklich an meinen Japanurlaub erinnerte.


Wenns preiswert und viel sein soll war ich letztens in einem All u can fress in Köln. Qualität Durchschnitt, aber man kriegt seine bestellte Gier serviert und muss sich nichts angetrocknetes vom Büffet oder Band kratzen.
Ich glaub aber nach meinem letzten abend dort hängt hinterm Tresen eine Shotgun mit meinem Bild drüber... das können die nicht gut gefunden haben was ich alles gegessen habe.


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Jedoch fallen einen die Unterschiede erst auf wenn man einmal richtig gutes Sushi probiert hat, man meint gar nicht was es für unterschiede geben kann bei einem Reisbatzen mit einem Stück rohen Fischen oben drauf.
> 
> Genieße es solange du noch nicht versaut bist



Weiss garnicht, ob es ein erstrebenswerter Zustand ist, wenn man nur noch BFT vom japanischen Meister verzehren kann. #c

Deutschland ist nicht Japan, ja noch nicht mal Kalifornien.

Von daher müssen wir hier eh mit der zweiten Klasse auskommen (YFT, Zuchtlachs, Zuchtgarnelen).

BFT würd ich schon gerne mal essen, aber da ist eben auch noch der fade Beigeschmack durch die Überfischungsproblematik. Und ich bin ansonsten eher nicht der Typ, bei dem sich ständig das Gewissen meldet. Mal davon abgesehen das es preislich auch unschön wird.


----------



## Andal (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Diese Diskussion könnte zeitgleich auch in einem japanischen Forum stattfinden. Thema Sauerbraten und Leberkäs.


----------



## Jose (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> ...


hast sicher recht weil aktueller. also: wenn ddf, dann wandel ich auf deinen spuren.

wenn die kohle soweit nicht reicht, dann eben köln und zum all u can.  PNst du mir mal wegweiser zum trog?


----------



## Kotzi (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Es geht primär nicht um Thunfisch, es gibt so einige Leckerbissen
die aufs Nigeri gelegt werden von denen Ottonormal verbraucher 
noch nicht mal was gehört haben.
Richtig zubereiteter Tintenfisch, Oktopus, Jakobsmuschel, Anago, Seeigelrogen, Jakobsmuschel, Babytintenfische, Makrele, Gelbflossenmakrele (Hamachi), Aji ( keine Ahnung was genau das für ein Fisch ist), Ebi usw usw.

In Japan wird auch meistens Zuchtlachs gegessen. Es geht nicht Primär um die edelsten Stücke vom aussterbenden Thun, sondern um die zubereitung, die Feinabstimmung und die absolute Spitzenqualität der Zutaten.
Da können Geschmacksdimensionen erreicht werden von denen man nicht dachte das sie mit sowas profanem wie rohem Fisch und Reis zu erreichen wären.

Ich esse auch noch "normales" Sushi, und es schmeckt mir auch, jedoch ist es absolut nicht mit dem Vergleichbar was ein wirklich versierter Sushikoch auf den Teller oder am besten auf den Tresen Stück für Stück für dich zubereitet.

Und wenn ich dann 2 mal im Jahr die Chanche dazu habe dann verspeise ich auch ohne Scham mehrere Stücke Chu-Toro 

@ Andal

Leberkäse gabs vor 2 Wochen 2 mal hintereinander, einmal im Brötchen.
Tags darauf knusprig gebraten mit Bratkartoffeln.

Gutes Essen gibt es überall auf der Welt, sich nur auf eine Region zu beschränken fänd ich ziemlich frustrierend.

@Jose 
Pn wird gleich verschickt


----------



## Andal (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Adresse darf er aber auch gerne öffentlich machen... Ned dass uns der Jose alles wegfrisst!


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Richtig zubereiteter Tintenfisch, Oktopus, Jakobsmuschel, Anago, Seeigelrogen, Jakobsmuschel, Babytintenfische, Makrele, Gelbflossenmakrele (Hamachi), Aji ( keine Ahnung was genau das für ein Fisch ist), Ebi usw usw.



Da ist jetzt nichts dabei, was mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen laufen lässt. Soviel fremde Küche muss dann doch nicht sein. Thun, Lachs, Krebs und Garnele lass ich mir gefallen...Oktopusse und Seeigelrogen muss dann für mich nicht mehr sein.


----------



## Kotzi (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

http://www.sushi-haus-deutz.de/index.php/de/menu

Durchschnittliche Qualität, all u can fress für 22 Euro, mit eigentlich keinen Ausnahmen was das Sushi angeht, eine kleine Vorspeise war inbegriffen, vll auch Nachtisch aber das wollte nicht mehr, war froh das ich es zum Auto geschafft habe. 
Sushi wird auch beim all u can eat erst auf Bestellung zubereitet. 

Wer richtig gutes Sushi will geht ins Hyuga, wer viel Sushi essen will und keine ausgefallenen Wünsche hat wird im oben genannten Restaurant auch sehr glücklich. 
Reservierung empfiehlt sich, war auch unter der Woche früh abends gut besucht.


----------



## Jose (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

danke kotzi. da schlag ich mal auf und zu :m

bisher bin ich allerdings  nur im kikaku an  meine grenzen gestoßen mit, ich glaub man nennt das englisch "blubber".

nie nie wieder


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hast du das probiert?

Wenn ja, dann bist du beim Kulinarischen deutlich mutiger als ich.


----------



## Jose (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Hast du das probiert?
> 
> Wenn ja, dann bist du beim Kulinarischen deutlich mutiger als ich.



hab ich probiert in grenzenlosem vertrauen.
lag eben auf'm brett.
dann gerade noch geschafft in die serviette.
wenn schon "mutig", dann nur unter der rubrik "Jose forscht".

nie nie wieder!


----------



## Kotzi (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich brauch alles Schneckiges nicht. Die kochen da zb irgendwelche riesigen Schnecken ewig lange in eigener Schale und Sud, wird einfach auf Holzkohle mit Öffnung nach oben gelegt. Den Geschmack kann ich schlecht beschreiben, jedoch absolut nicht lecker. Glassardinen fand ich ziemlich langweilig.

Ich hatte einmal was Muscheliges was sich auf meinem Nigeri noch bewegte.
Anfangs ungewohnt wars mit das leckerste was ich in meinem Omakase Menü gekriegt habe. 

Was würde ich für eine kleine Asienrundreise ( Fressreise) geben... von Vietnam, nach Thailand nach Japan und 15 kg schwerer und glücklich wieder nach Hause.

Und beim Essen wird eigentlich alles mal probiert, dazu bin ich zu neugierig.
Jedoch bei Blubber wäre auch Schluss gewesen.

Bis auf ein paar Sachen ( Haifischflossen, die allerletzten Gedärme) bin ich eigentlich zu ängstlich das mir irgendwas leckeres entgehen könnte


----------



## Jose (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mach! fisch trägt doch nicht auf :m


----------



## Kotzi (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

In Vietnam würden mich die ganzen Straßenstände feddich machen, an jeder Ecke irgendwas zu probieren. Da würde ich gar nicht mehr aufhören.


----------



## Jose (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mich tät der hier feddich machen. könnte ich auch nicht aufhören bis ich aufhöre. hach, dieser erdige (vor)geschmack...


----------



## W-Lahn (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs Fisch, hat auch Null Arbeit gemacht. #t
> 
> Sobald hier Y oder BFT rumschwimmen, mach ich sowas selber. |rolleyes



Das Sushi sieht nach  Pfuschi aus....


----------



## Freehunter (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Pfuschi -Shusi, nein Danke!

Man sollte mache/n echt mal aufklären was in rohem Fisch alles drin sein kann, aber was einen nicht umbringt -das härtet ein ab.
#c|kopfkrat


----------



## nordbeck (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Das Sushi sieht nach  Pfuschi aus....




#6#6#6


----------



## Jose (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dann mal was bodenständiges, obwohl, mit ohne beinscheibe stehen...?


----------



## Freehunter (4. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auf welchem Boden ist denn das gewachsen, kannst du ein bischen mehr darüber schreiben, wenns schon so lecker aussieht (oder ist das gewollt?)|sagnix


----------



## labralehn (7. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da hier ja einige Experten unterwegs sind, hoffe ich mir kann geholfen werden.

Wie verwerte ich dieses "Geschenk"?

Also ich habe von einer Nachbarin "Milbona Sahne Joghurt türkischer Art" geschenkt bekommen. (hat sie vermutlich im Lidl erstanden)

Der Nachbarin ist bekannt, daß ich gerne mal etwas neues ausprobiere.

Nun zu meiner Frage, eignet sich dieses Produkt auch zum Überbacken?

Oder zu was eignet es sich überhaupt?

Ich habe den Deckel noch nicht geöffnet, obwohl ich eigentlich eher der neugierige Typ bin.
Wollte nur mal nachfragen.


----------



## Andal (7. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du kannst Ayran draus machen. Ein Getränk, wo der Joghurt mit Wasser und Salz verrührt wird. Oder einen Dip mit Knoblauch und Gurke, oder Salatsoßen, oder als Nachspeise mit Honig und Sesam... in der türkischen Küche ist er eigentlich allgegenwärtig.


----------



## labralehn (7. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vielen Dank Andal.
Ich dachte nur wegen dem Zusatz "auf türkische Art", vielleicht hat mir meine Nachbarin einfach nur einen Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl geben wollen. Ich frage die mal nachher, was sie sich dabei gedacht hatte.

Werde heute mal ein paar Miesmuscheln zubereiten.

entweder das Rezept hier
http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/127931054821959/Miesmuscheln-in-Curry-Weissweinsahne.html
oder das hier
http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/139251060154044/Miesmuscheln-in-Tomatensosse.html

noch mehr Auswahl
bitte
http://www.chefkoch.de/rs/s0/miesmuscheln/Rezepte.html

Ich zerlasse immer noch etwas Butter (1 EL) in einer kleinen Pfanne,
dann kommen Semmelbrösel rein und  das ganze einmal aufkochen lassen.

Das kommt dann als "Semmel Toping" über die Muscheln.
Es gibt einen optischen und sensorischen Effekt, die Miesmuscheln sehen aus, wie von der Sandbank - sensorisch gibt es etwas "crunchiges".


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



labralehn schrieb:


> Da hier ja einige Experten unterwegs sind, hoffe ich mir kann geholfen werden.
> 
> Wie verwerte ich dieses "Geschenk"?
> 
> ...


Moin Moin

Damit Joghurt bei heißen Soßen nicht gerinnt , vorher mit etwas Speisestärke anrühren#h

http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/1178021223968697/Tuerkische-Hackbaellchen-mit-Joghurtsauce.html



mfg nobbi


----------



## wolfgang f. (7. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich koche immer mal wieder gerne im türkisch-arabischen Stil und verwende dabei Joghurt auf alle erdenkliche Art. Dabei ist mir noch nie etwas geronnen!
Am einfachsten Du machst daraus ein Cacik-> ich variiere dabei mit den Gewürzen von Thymian (der ist ein Muss!!!) über Cumin und Chilli-Flocken bis Nana-Minze...
Gurke lass ich in den meisten Fällen weg-Knofi ist -zumindest in Spuren- selbstverständlich Pflicht!
Den gleichen Joghurt kannst Du auch zum Überbacken z.B. von Nudel-Hackfleisch-Aufläufen (Rind/Lamm!) nehmen. Ein paar Tomaten-Scheiben ein paar Oliven  und ausgelassene Paprika-Butter obendrauf und fertig ist die Laube.Wie das Hackfleisch gewürzt wird, obliegt Deiner Kreativität! Ach ja wichtig ist dabei noch für ein authentischen Ergebnis die großblättrige Petersilie!

Ach, was ich vergass: Die türkische und die "arabische" Küche sind natürlich trotz meines cross-over völlig eigenständig- letztere gibt´s so ja eigentlich auch nicht-> jedes Land hat seine Besonderheiten...


----------



## Andal (7. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



labralehn schrieb:


> Also ich habe von einer Nachbarin "Milbona Sahne Joghurt türkischer Art" geschenkt bekommen. (hat sie vermutlich im Lidl erstanden).





labralehn schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Andal.
> Ich dachte nur wegen dem Zusatz "auf türkische Art"



Es heißt deswegen auf türkische Art, weil der Hersteller in Schwaben zu Hause ist und er ja nur nach eben der türkischen Art herstellen kann und darf. Die ersten Kulturen werden vielleicht irgendwann mal wirklich türkisch gewesen sein, aber das wars dann auch. Wenn du wirklich echten türkischen Joghurt haben willst, geh in einen türkischen Laden. Der geschmackliche Unterschied ist relativ deutlich, das Original einfch besser!


----------



## labralehn (7. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

vielen Dank.
Habe erstmal die Miesmuscheln am Start.

Grosser Topf - 10 l
1kg Miesmuscheln
2-3 Schalotten in kleine Würfel schneiden
3-4 Knoblauchzehen in kleine Würfel schneiden
1 Knoblauchzehe pressen
1 Fl. Weiswein
1 El Butterschmalz
1 Dose geschälte Tomaten
Salz, Pfeffer
Petersilie

1 El Butter
3 Esslöffel Paniermehl

Benötigtes Zubehör:
Schneidebrett
1 scharfes Messer
1 kleine Pfanne
1 grosser Topf


Die Schalotten und den Knoblauch in kleine Würfel schneiden.
1 Knoblauchzehe durchpressen.
Die Miesmuscheln waschen.
Ich verwende die Geschirrspüle dazu.
Einen grossen Topf 10-20l Inhalt
auf den Herd stellen und 1 El Butterschmalz erhitzen.
Ist das Butterschmalz geschmolzen die Temperatur zurück drehen. (auf stufe 6 von 10 )
So das nix anbrennt.
Die Schalotten und den Knoblauch dazu geben und andünsten.
Zum Ablöschen dann den Weiswein dazu geben.
Nach etwa 1 Min. die Miesmuscheln dazugeben, aber nicht umrühren.
Nach 5 Minuten die Dose geschälter Tomaten dazugeben und alles ordentlich durchrühren.
Die Temperatur sollte nun nur noch auf Stufe 2 bzw. 3 sein, so daß es nicht mehr kocht.
Sonst sind die Muscheln vergart.
Man kann auch die Muscheln nach den ersten 5 Minuten herausnehmen und dann die letzten 5 Minuten wieder dazugeben.

Zum Schluss noch die Petersilie dazu geben.

Guten Apetit.


Bilder kommen gleich.

Hier noch die Bilder dazu:

Hier stelle ich die Paniermehl-Butter Krümmel her
Eine kleine Pfanne reicht und 1 EL Butter





Dazu dann 3 EL Paniermehl geben






Das Ganze dann noch mal aufkochen lassen





Es sollte dann wie "Krokant" aussehen, und recht locker





Das fertige Gericht sieht dann wie folgt aus















Werde gleich die 3. Portion essen.

Habe leider die Petersilie vergessen, war und ist aber auch kein Problem, schmeckt auch so.

Morgen gibts Kaninchenschlegel im Backofen ...


----------



## Freehunter (7. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

guten Appetit nachträglich und immer noch besser als Froschschenkel............bäh!

Ich hab mir filetierten Fisch gekauft, schön eingelegt und geräuchert.Ach Sch...., daß gehört ja in den anderen Thread.

Und dazu nen gut abgestimmten Salat und als Getränk nen kalten
Ayran. (also mir schmeckts und ich brauch auch nicht viel schreiben):vik:


----------



## labralehn (7. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wünsche Dir auch guten Appetit.
Hoffe der Fisch war nicht zu salzig gewesen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (7. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute wurden mal wieder Schweinebäckchen geDOpft |rolleyes
Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Steff-Peff (7. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und der Rest der Bilder |supergri


----------



## heinzi (8. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Und der Rest der Bilder |supergri



Mann, sieht das gut aus.


----------



## Steff-Peff (8. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke ! Und geschmeckt hat´s noch besser |rolleyes

Gestern war aber auch das Wetter fürs Outdoor-Kochen perfekt :g

So long
Steff-Peff


----------



## exil-dithschi (10. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gekocht wäre zu viel gesagt - passend zum wetter -


----------



## Freehunter (14. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute nicht exil-ditschi

heute gibts was aus Omas Küchenfundus:

Gaisburger Marsch!

400 gHohe Rippe
Salz
150 gMöhren
230 gKnollensellerie
250 gKartoffeln
0,3 Bundglatte Petersilie
70 gZwiebeln
30 gButter
250 gSpätzle

und alles schön in der Fleischbrühe geköchelt!






     |laola:


----------



## strignatz (16. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/15/23af19f309e36267dcfc589554ba43c7.jpg
Rumpsteak vom Schottischen Angus Rind mit Kartoffelspalten und karamellisierten Karotten


----------



## Franky (16. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Samstag gab's "Pseudo-Kohlrouladen" - oder auch Kohlrouladen für faule Köche....  :q
Man nehme alles, was man für Kohlrouladen braucht... Man fängt auch quasi genau so an, als wenn man sie kochen wolle... Aber anstatt mühselig Blättsche für Blättsche zu blanchieren und mit Mett zu füllen, schnibbelt man sie in mundgerechte Stücke und formt aus dem Mett schöne Klöße!! Die brät man dann portionsweise kurz an und macht das ganze ebenfalls mit dem Kohl... Hat die letzte Partie dann schön Farbe angenommen, kommt alles zusammen und wird mit der Brühe abgelöscht und darf schön sutje vor sich hin schmoren! 
Das Ergebnis war leckererer als die Kohlrouladen selbst (und wenn das von nicht-ganz-so-Kohlfreunden kommt....)


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Experiment...

Ein Kumpel von mir bat mich, ihm mal so ein Biest zur kulinarischen Weiterverwertung zu besorgen.

Ein junger Grimbart soll ja ein durchaus schmackhaftes Fleisch abgeben. Wie sich nach einem Blick in die abpräparierte Kauleiste heraustellte, hätte bei dem Kollegen zwar spätestens im nächsten Jahr die Patientenverfügung gegriffen, aber was soll's, einmal abgeschwartet wird der auch verwertet.

Einen Tag in einem Essigsud und danach nochmal drei Tage in einer Buttermilch-Kräutermarinade eingelegt, ergab das ein paar Pfund Ausgangsprodukt für ein Wildragout.

Wichtig bei der Vorbereitung, die Fettdrüse über dem Waidloch entfernen und das Tier sorgfältigst Parieren.

Das Gulasch hat durchaus überrascht. Sehr zartes Fleisch, kein Wunder bei der Vorbereitung/Kochzeit. Geschmacklich in Richtung Wildschwein mit einer dezenten Hammelnote, die wir dem Alter zugeschrieben haben.|rolleyes

Vorbereitung war etwas suboptimal im Studentenbudenstadtwohnungskeller, aber der nächste, dann vorzugsweise jüngere Hegeabschuß, wird definitiv wieder verwertet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Will ne Portion!!!!
Obwohl mein Dad auch Jäger war, gabs Dachs bei uns nie..

Biberlieferant hab ich schon, Dachs dann von Dir ;-)))


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (24. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Finde ich gut. Wo bekomme ich sowas? PLZ 45...?


----------



## Nüsser (24. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da kann man auch feine Räucherschinken von machen. Ganz was Leckeres!

 @Meeresfrüchtchen: Das dürfte wohl nur über persönliche Kontakte zur Waidmannszunft laufen, ich bezweifle, dass die im Handel landen. Müssen btw. auch zur Trichinenschau.


----------



## Franky (24. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Experiment...
> 
> Ein Kumpel von mir bat mich, ihm mal so ein Biest zur kulinarischen Weiterverwertung zu besorgen.
> 
> ...



Bei dem Bild stell ik stell ma grad vor, dat die Olsch vom Hausmeister die Treppe runterwatschelt................................... :q:q:q:q:q
Juten, wa... :m


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (24. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja, das dachte ich mir, daher die Frage hier und nicht der Gang zum REWE. Da würde man mir nen Vogel zeigen. Hier finden sich ja nicht nur Angler. Fleisch ist schon was Tolles.


----------



## Andal (24. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



> Wichtig bei der Vorbereitung, die Fettdrüse über dem Waidloch entfernen und das Tier sorgfältigst Parieren.



Dachsschmalz hat zwar eine sehr eigenen "Duft" hilft aber gut gegen Kreuzweh und Gelenkschmerzen. Besonders wenn man es mit Arnika ansetzt. Ist aber alles in allem eine Medizin für Eremiten.


----------



## Nüsser (24. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Meeresfrüchtchen schrieb:


> Ja, das dachte ich mir, daher die Frage hier und nicht der Gang zum REWE. Da würde man mir nen Vogel zeigen. Hier finden sich ja nicht nur Angler. Fleisch ist schon was Tolles.


 
 Nicht nur beim Rewe nicht, auch nicht im Wildhandel. Wenn sich hier niemand meldet, der dir einen Dachs besorgen kann, halt mal in einschlägigen Foren fragen. Weiß nicht, ob man das hier verlinken darf, jedenfalls gerne per PN.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Will ne Portion!!!!
> Obwohl mein Dad auch Jäger war, gabs Dachs bei uns nie..
> 
> Biberlieferant hab ich schon, Dachs dann von Dir ;-)))



Bekommst du!

Wir tauschen, du frierst mir 'ne Portion Biber weg und ich leg dir 'ne Tüte Dachs auf Eis!#6



Meeresfrüchtchen schrieb:


> Finde ich gut. Wo bekomme ich sowas? PLZ 45...?



An einen Jäger wenden. Die Biester landen in aller Regel eh auf dem Luderplatz(ich meine nicht den Straßenstrich)
Von daher solltest du mit der Gebühr für die Fleischbeschau(iwat um die 10 Euro)und 'ner Pulle Roten im Boot sein.



Nüsser schrieb:


> Da kann man auch feine Räucherschinken von machen. Ganz was Leckeres!
> 
> In der Tat, soll kaltgeräuchert ein Gaumenschmaus sein, hab ich leider hier keine Möglichkeit zu.
> 
> @Meeresfrüchtchen: Das dürfte wohl nur über persönliche Kontakte zur Waidmannszunft laufen, ich bezweifle, dass die im Handel landen. Müssen btw. auch zur Trichinenschau.



Yo, Zwerchfell/Vorderlaufprobe muß wegen Trichinen beim zuständigen Veterinär eingereicht werden.



Franky schrieb:


> Bei dem Bild stell ik stell ma grad vor, dat die Olsch vom Hausmeister die Treppe runterwatschelt................................... :q:q:q:q:q
> Juten, wa... :m



Genau das, war hier auch der Fall-so 'ne besorgte Mutti kam nachgucken, was wir da spät abends im Keller zu werkeln haben.




Andal schrieb:


> Dachsschmalz hat zwar eine sehr eigenen "Duft" hilft aber gut gegen Kreuzweh und Gelenkschmerzen. Besonders wenn man es mit Arnika ansetzt. Ist aber alles in allem eine Medizin für Eremiten.



Du gehst einsam zu Bett...:m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wer sich damit auskennt, einfach mal 'nen Blick auf die Molaren werfen, der Rüde war ein alter Haudegen....|supergri


----------



## strignatz (24. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Ironie des Bildes gefällt mir besonders gut! 
Ich werde meine Tante mal beauftragen mir nen jungen Dachs mitzubringen. Du klingst zumindest begeistert. Da werde ich das auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Jose (24. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

offensichtlich ist die unterlage wichtig für 'nen leckeren dachs :m


----------



## angler1996 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wer sich damit auskennt, einfach mal 'nen Blick auf die Molaren werfen, der Rüde war ein alter Haudegen....|supergri



 musst Du mir meine Molaren so vor Augen führen mit den Konsequenzen|supergri


----------



## Jose (24. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

blöde molaren usw.

wer kann und mag mich denn mal mit wildtauben beglücken?

(immer dieses selberfressenmachtfett)


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> blöde molaren usw.
> 
> wer kann und mag mich denn mal mit wildtauben beglücken?
> 
> (immer dieses selberfressenmachtfett)




Wir schießen hier keine Tauben, aber ich hole mir so zwei-drei Mal im Jahr Täubchen vom Fleischer meines Vertrauens-der zieht die wohl selber hinterm Haus, also keine Wildtauben, nichtsdestotrotz ganz köstliches Federvieh, dunkles Fleisch, intensives Aroma und kosten 'nen Appel und 'n Ei, also wenn es dich mal in die Ecke verschlägt, schick mir 'ne Woche vorher 'ne PN!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> musst Du mir meine Molaren so vor Augen führen mit den Konsequenzen|supergri




Is klar, daß ihr Steinbeißer da in euren Bergen euch die Kauwerkzeuge im Laufe der Jahrzehnte komplett runterwirtschaftet...:q|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Samstag gab's "Pseudo-Kohlrouladen" - oder auch Kohlrouladen für faule Köche....  :q
> Man nehme alles, was man für Kohlrouladen braucht... Man fängt auch quasi genau so an, als wenn man sie kochen wolle... Aber anstatt mühselig Blättsche für Blättsche zu blanchieren und mit Mett zu füllen, schnibbelt man sie in mundgerechte Stücke und formt aus dem Mett schöne Klöße!! Die brät man dann portionsweise kurz an und macht das ganze ebenfalls mit dem Kohl... Hat die letzte Partie dann schön Farbe angenommen, kommt alles zusammen und wird mit der Brühe abgelöscht und darf schön sutje vor sich hin schmoren!
> Das Ergebnis war leckererer als die Kohlrouladen selbst (und wenn das von nicht-ganz-so-Kohlfreunden kommt....)


 

 Hat bei uns zu Hause den Namen "Schmorkohl". Verdammt leckeres Zeugs. #6#6#6


----------



## labralehn (25. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hatte es mal alternativ mit Wirsing gemacht.
Aber ich fülle das Mett dort rein und falte die Enden zusammen.
Ohne Garn oder Spiese.

Hat mir persönlich besser geschmeckt als mit Kohlblätter.

Den Wirsing kann ich ohne den zuerst zu kochen gleich verarbeiten. Die Blätter lassen sich problemlos vom Strunk lösen.

In Butterschmalz angebraten und dann Brühe drüber und im Bräter köcheln gelassen.

Das was an Wirsing übrig bleibt, wird klein geschnitten und mitgebraten und geschmort.


----------



## Jose (26. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wir schießen hier keine Tauben, aber ich hole mir so zwei-drei Mal im Jahr Täubchen vom Fleischer meines Vertrauens-der zieht die wohl selber hinterm Haus, also keine Wildtauben, nichtsdestotrotz ganz köstliches Federvieh, dunkles Fleisch, intensives Aroma und kosten 'nen Appel und 'n Ei, also wenn es dich mal in die Ecke verschlägt, schick mir 'ne Woche vorher 'ne PN!



hast recht, haustauben sind ziemlich wildfleischig.
hatte selber tauben, dann 'nen großherzigen bauern, jetzt hock ich in der stadt mit metzgern, die weder tauben noch ziege anbieten. das leben wird immer armseliger...


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

In der Stadt gibts doch genug Tauben. Einfach 2 Maiskörner am Haar und 10er Haken mit langem Vorfach anbieten und du bekommst deine Taube. Hier an der Küste mit Glück sogar eine Möwe.

Fett sind sie auch, da sie von "wohlmeinenden" "Tiefreunden" ständig gefüttert werden. Ok, vielleicht füttern die Leute auch nur die Ratten und die Tauben holen sich den Rest, oder umgekehrt.


----------



## Brummel (26. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

SCHMORKOHL !! :m

Kohlrouladen oder eben faule Variationen davon sind doch der Grund wofür überhaupt der Herd erfunden wurde. :q
Aber eins weiß ich, nie wieder werde ich das mit Wirsing versuchen, ist meiner Meinung nach total platt im Geschmack und nicht das Gleiche wie Weisskohl. 
Aber GsD hat ja jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack. :m


Gruß Torsten


----------



## Franky (26. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wirsing esse ich auch sehr gerne - aber nicht a la Schmorkohl, sondern als "Rahmwirsing". 
Auch nicht verkehrt als Schmorvariante ist der "neue alte" Jaroma-Kohl.


----------



## labralehn (26. März 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei uns hier wird viel Spitzkohl angebaut.
Den bevorzuge ich gegenüber dem runden Kohlkopf.
Allein durch die länglicheren Blätter, funktioniert das Einwickeln problemloser.
Das dies ein Produkt ist, was hier häufig angebaut wird, sind die Preise auch gering.

Ich bevorzuge die 1,5 kg Köpfe.
Bekomme ich für 55cent, direkt vom Hofladen.


----------



## Jose (3. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gestern 'n kaninchen nach muttern verostert, heute, selbstkasteiung pur, mit popcorn abgerundet. ach, war sogar bio-pop.

freu mich schon mainstreamig auf's osterlämmchen.
genagelt wird andere(s)


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (3. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Karpfen.


----------



## wolfgang f. (5. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So nach diesem Frühstück *kann Hasi kommen*!
Very british... Mit Toast-Brot, Pilzen, bacon, ham, Zwiebeln, Cheddar, baked beans, O-Saft, Ei und jahreszeitlich bedingt ausnahmsweise Tomate- allerdings mit Kaffee statt Tee:q

*ICH WÜNSCHE EUCH ALLEN FROHE OSTERN!*


----------



## labralehn (5. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schwimmt da auf den Bohnen ein porchiertes Ei?
Auf Salami, Schinken oder doch Tomate?

Sieht aber eindeutig nach einer kompletten Mahlzeit aus. #6
Nix für Mädels. 

Toller Tisch.


----------



## wolfgang f. (5. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nee, das ist die ausgehöhlte Tomate (hab ich mal irgendwo in nem Buch gesehen) -> da kommt zuerst ne Gremolata (Kräuter, Limette, Olivenöl und Parmiggiano, Pfeffer, Salz) rein danach ganz vorsichtig das zuvor in ne Tasse gekloppte leicht gesalzene Ei- dann für gut 10min. in den Backofen. Das Innenleben der Tomate kommt fein geschnitten mit etwas Zwiebel zu den Pilzen...

Tut mir leid, dass man die Einzelheiten nicht besser erkennen kann- Handy halt...


----------



## Freehunter (6. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

*FROHE OSTERN !*

...man und ich muß wieder Fisch essen !:vik:


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Moin 
meine erste Lammkeule

zu Bild drei:m so soll sie mal werden#h
wird mit in Butter gedünsten grünen Bohnen serviert ca. um 19uhr
oder Lieferservice


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#h

Kein Lieferservice |stolz:Lammkeule kurz nach rosa Abba noch zart:q

ich hatte ja alles mit salz und pfeffer bestreut und mit Zitronensaft und Olivenöl, die Kartoffeln waren ja der Hammer.

Kurz vor Schluss noch die Kräuter (Minze , Thymian)
Rosmarina lag ja schon vorab darunter|wavey:


----------



## wolfgang f. (7. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6da würd ich glatt mitessen!


----------



## Freehunter (7. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Na ja nach 40 Tagen Fastenzeit, da kann man schon was deftikes gebrauchen.

SIEHT ECHT LECkER AUS!!

Bin auch dabei!:m


----------



## Franky (7. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Freehunter schrieb:


> Na ja nach 40 Tagen Fastenzeit, da kann man schon was deftikes gebrauchen.



Klara Fall von selbstdranschuld


----------



## Windelwilli (8. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das kommt gleich auf den Grill. Ochsen- und Kalbskotelett, dazu 'ne schöne Knoblauch-Sahne-Soße und Kartoffelspalten.


----------



## mathei (8. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Das kommt gleich auf den Grill. Ochsen- und Kalbskotelett, dazu 'ne schöne Knoblauch-Sahne-Soße und Kartoffelspalten.



Hau mal das Ergebnis hier rein und die Herstellung der Soße bitte


----------



## Windelwilli (8. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



mathei schrieb:


> Hau mal das Ergebnis hier rein und die Herstellung der Soße bitte



Das Ergebnis kann ich leider nicht mehr posten...is schon alles wech! :q

Ich kann aber die Zubereitung posten.
Vorab, das war das beste Stück tote Kuh, das ich seit langem gegessen habe.

Also zuerst hab ich den Gasgrill ordentlich aufgeheizt, geht ja schnell.
Eine halbe Stunde vorher habe ich das Fleisch aus dem Kühlschrank geholt und mit grobem Meersalz ordentlich eingerieben.
Zurück zum Grill: Das Fleisch mit voll Power von beiden Seiten angrillen (wegen der Röstaromen), dann oben auf den Warmhalterost gelegt. Die beiden mittleren Brenner habe ich ausgeschalten und die beiden äußeren auf niedrigste Stufe gestellt. Das Fleisch dann noch ca. 30min bei 120 Grad fertig ziehen lassen.
Auf dem Teller dann nur noch frisch gemahlenen Pfeffer drauf und fertig.
Es war medium, butterzart und saftig ohne Ende. Und das für 11,99 € das Kilo Ochsenkotelett.

Nun zur Soße:

2 Zwiebeln
8 Knoblauchzehen
500ml Sahne
Tomatenmark
Salz
Pfeffer

Die Zwiebeln und den Knoblauch grob hacken und in ein wenig Fett ohne Farbe weich dünsten.
Anschließend ein wenig Tomatenmark (halber Teelöffel) dazu und kurz mitdünsten lassen.
Dann die Sahne dazu, mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken und nochmal 10 min leicht köcheln lassen.
Jetzt das ganze noch mit dem Pürierstab durchmixen, das alle Stücke weg sind. Gleichzeitig ergibt das eine gute Bindung für die Soße.
Schmeckt genauso, wie beim Griechen!

Gruß, Andreas |wavey:


----------



## stefan_wiech (10. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*






Das einzige was ich wirklich jut kann: Grillen


----------



## Jose (10. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

salada mista,
coelho frito,
batatas no forno

bzw. "kartoffelspalten".
irgendwie eklig, dieses deutsche wort kartoffel_'spalten'_.
als gletscher- und sonstiger wanderer sind spalten immer etwas "naja" :m

ofenkartoffeln klingt doch viel besser...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> irgendwie eklig, dieses deutsche wort kartoffel_spalten_.
> 
> Kommt auf die Assoziationskette an...
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht so recht...


----------



## zandertex (10. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

500 gr. Schwertfisch.Mehr braucht Mann nicht.


----------



## labralehn (11. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gabs Scholle,

Das Rezept nenne ich mal "Scholle küsst Tomate(n)"

Zutaten:

500 g Tomate(n)
eine Handvoll Oliven, grüne
2 El Butterschmalz
10 eingelegte Pfefferkörner (grün)
2 El Krabencreme
2 Knoblauchzehen
2 Schalotten
1 Scholle filletiiert
1 halbe Tasse Mehl Type 405
Salz
weisser gemahlener Pfeffer

Zubereitung:
Tomaten waschen und würfeln. Oliven vierteln. Zwiebel und Knoblauch  pellen und in feine Würfel schneiden. Einen EL Butterschmalz in einer Pfanne erhitzen und die Zutaten glasig schwitzen. Tomaten, Oliven  dazugeben und mitdünsten. Mit Salz, Pfeffer evtl.  Petersilie abschmecken. 2 EL. der Krabbencreme dazugeben und alles gut vermischen.
Alles auf kleiner Flamme warmhalten.

Schollen kalt abbrausen und trocken tupfen. Salzen, pfeffern und im Mehl  wenden. Bei mittlerer Hitze im heißen Butterschmalz auf der Hautseite ca. 4 - 5 Min.  braten. Wenden und weitere 4 - 5 Min. braten. 

Schollen mit dem Tomatenmix und evtl. Zitronenspalten anrichten und servieren.

Wer will macht noch Reis dazu und macht den Rest vom Tomatenmix auf den Reis.

Ich habe es spartanisch gelassen ohne Schnickschnack.


Hier ein paar Fotos dazu:

Zutaten:










Die Schalotten und den Knoblauch fein geschnitten, nicht gehackt










Sieht dann so aus






Mehl brauch man auch noch






Nur die Hälfte davon wurde verwendet, sparsamkeit (#d)

Weitere Zutaten





















Dann die Scholle (Yin und Yang)








Zwiebeln und Pfeffer in Butterschmalz





Davor waren nur Zwiebeln






Tomaten und Oliven dazu






Fast fertig 

noch etwas Krabencreme dazu






Dann die Scholle salzen, pfeffern und in Mehl wenden






und in dei Pfanne damit 











Ergebnis






Es ist angerichtet

Bild folgt in dem nächsten Beitrag


----------



## labralehn (11. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hier das Bild vom Ergebnis


----------



## Steff-Peff (11. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Im Moment schmurgelt das Abendessen im DO (Schichtfleisch).
Wenn es so gut schmeckt, wie es nach der ersten Stunde riecht ... #6


----------



## Surf (14. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wo sind die Profis ? 

Ich möchte gerne gefilten Fisch machen,  allerdings will ich die Farce im Fisch selbst poschieren, ich muss also dem Karpfen oder Hecht "leer" machen ohne die Haut groß zu verletzen. 
Das es Gefummels wird und ich nicht in 5min fertig bin ist klar,  aber gibt's irgendwelche Tipps (Vorbehandlungen etc.)  mit denen sich die Haut besser vom Fleisch lösen lässt?


----------



## Steff-Peff (15. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das Schichtfleisch war Klasse #6 Sehr bald wieder.

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Novacae (15. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Steff-Peff:

Das sieht ganz nach meinem Geschmack aus!

Darf ich fragen, wie Du das gemacht hast?
Und welche Vorrichtung Du für den DO verwendest?

Bin am überlegen, mir auch so ein Teil zuzulegen...

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Steff-Peff (15. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo Novacae,

wenn Du dich für das DOpfen interessierst, kannst Du im Netz jede Menge Infos finden (Rezepte, Anwendung ...)
Z.B. http://www.fire-eaters-bbq.net/schichtfleisch/

Ich habe einen neuen, kleinen DO ausprobiert und halte mich nicht mehr 1:1 an die Rezepte |supergri 

Das Rezept war denkbar einfach. Schweinekammbraten  in ca. 2 cm breite Scheiben geschnitten und ordentlich mit Salz,  Rosenpaprika, Peffer und etwas Cayenne-Pfeffer und Curry gewürzt. Dann  über Nacht zum Durchziehen in den Kühlschrank.
Vor dem Schichten in den DO etwa die gleiche Menge Gemüsezwiebeln in 6-8 mm dicke Scheiben schneiden und ebenfalls so würzen.
Nun  den Boden des DO mit Bacon auslegen (mache ich das nächste mal mit  Zwiebeln, statt Bacon) und dann hochkant das Fleisch und die Zwiebeln  abwechselnd in den DO schichten.
Zuletzt noch einen ordentlichen Schuß BBQ-Sauce nach Geschmack über das Ganze und einheizen.
Ist recht einfach gehalten, weil ich keine Lust hatte,  noch spezielle Gewürze, oder fertigen Rub zu besorgen.
Da der Deckel  bei meinem kleinen DO nicht richtig schließt, habe ich noch ca. 150 ml  dunkles Bier nachgegossen, um den Verlust der Flüssigkeit auszugleichen.  Aus den Zwiebeln kommt ebenfalls eine Menge Saft ! Das Ganze hat ungefähr 3h  geschmort. Unsere Gäste gestern waren absolut begeistert.

Was meinst Du mit Vorrichtung ? Du brauchst nichts, ausser vielleicht einem Windschutz. Alles weitere ist im DO integriert.

Wenn Du noch Fragen hast, einfach melden.

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Windelwilli (15. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei uns heute.... Beer Can Chicken. :q

Dazu ganz banal....Pommes. #h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die drei sehen aus als ob beim saufen der Blitz eingeschlagen hätte

Köstliches Bild:thumbup:


----------



## Kauli11 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schmeckt aber superlegger!#6

Und sowas von saftig...mmmmmmm.:l


----------



## mathei (16. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Die drei sehen aus als ob beim saufen der Blitz eingeschlagen hätte
> 
> Köstliches Bild:thumbup:



Eh. Nicht die Gäste vergraulen :q


----------



## feederbrassen (19. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Den ersten hiesigen Spargel mit Salzkartoffeln,selbst gemachter Sauce Hollondaise und Kochschinken.:k


----------



## Steff-Peff (25. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gab´s geDOpfte Hammelkeule :l

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Steff-Peff (25. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und noch ein paar


----------



## Knurrhahn 1971 (25. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das nenne ich mal eine Lamkeule echt Top !!!#6
Ich habe noch von Ostern eine im Gefrier-fach .... kann man das Rezept bekommen ???

Gruß Artur


----------



## DrDosenbier (25. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schaut ja lecker aus! Vor allem genug Soße! Daheim gibt es immer riesen Ärger von meinen drei Damen, wenn nicht wenigsten drei Liter Soße am Tisch sind!

Hast du ein Teil des Gemüses in der Soße mitverarbeitet oder alles rauspassiert???

Gruß 

Doc

PS: Ich liebe Lamm, aber ist dass einzige Fleisch, was ich im kalten Zustand nicht runterbekomm...


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hi Ihr beiden,
ich schreibe es zusammen und stelle es dann hier rein.
Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das Rezept für die Hammelkeule.
Zutaten leicht akohollastig , aber der Alk verflüchtigt sich.
@ Doc, ein Teil des Gemüses wurde durchgedrückt, aber nur wenig.


Hammelkeule aus dem DO

 [FONT=&quot]1 Hammelkeule[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Röstgemüse (viele Zwiebeln (geben  Saft), 3 Karotten, 1 Handvoll Sellerie, 1 große Knoblauchzehe, bei mir waren auch ein paar Cocktailtomaten dabei …)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 rote Chilischote (wer es etwas schärfer mag. Ganz lassen !)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]4 Zweige frischen Rosmarin[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Olivenöl[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 Glas Rinderfond[/FONT] (hatte keinen anderen)
  [FONT=&quot]0,5 L schwarzes Bier[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]0,3 L trockener Rotwein[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]0,1 L Portwein[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Tomatenmark[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Salz & Pfeffer[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Vorbereitung: [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Hammelkeule 24h mit Olivenöl,  Salz, Pfeffer und Gewürzen nach Geschmack (Knoblauch, Rosmarin etc.) marinieren.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Zubereitung:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Hammelkeule in reichlich Olivenöl von allen Seiten anbraten. Danach aus dem DO nehmen und bei Seite stellen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]In dem Öl nun das Röstgemüse (in kleine Würfel geschnitten) anrösten. Wenn das fast fertig ist, noch einen guten EL Tomatenmark kurz mit rösten und dann mit dem Fond, Rotwein, Portwein und Bier ablöschen und Chilischote und Rosmarin beifügen.  Fleisch wieder in den DO geben und mit der entsprechenden Anzahl Briketts (oben und unten) für 2,5 – 3 h schmoren lassen. Gelegentlich kontrollieren, ob noch genug Flüssigkeit vorhanden ist (ggf. nachfüllen)  und das Fleisch ab und zu drehen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Nach der Schmorphase das Fleisch warmstellen und die Sauce passieren, eindicken und abschmecken. Fleisch dann noch ein paar Minuten in die Sauce geben.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Nun mit den entsprechenden Beilagen schmecken lassen.

[FONT=&quot]Viele Spaß beim Nachkochen.

[FONT=&quot]Gruß
[FONT=&quot]Steff-Peff[/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir schmort gerade ein Böfflamott..

Gibts dann heute abend mit Nudeln und Salat...


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Moin 
Thomas9904
hast abba nicht den AC/DC Whitewine genommen zum Marinieren:q:q:qoder doch?

@Steff-Peff
hast du toll gemacht#6


mfg nobbi#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ROTwein - der AC/DC kriegt ner nen Ehrenplatz ;-))


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hier wird heute aus einem ausgemusterten Gummiadler ein Zitronen-Butter-Kräuter Hühnchen, mit Reis - Zitronen-Sahne-Soße und Spitzkohl fabriziert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schneid Dich nicht ;-))))


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Musste erst mal googlen, was Böfflamott überhaupt ist ;+

@Nobbi, Danke ! Aber ich bin nur fürs Vorbereiten und DOpfen zuständig. Feintuning übernimmt dann mein Frauchen  

Gruß Steff-Peff


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schneid Dich nicht ;-))))



 Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert; kocht und filetiert man ungeniert  |supergri


----------



## Andal (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Musste erst mal googlen, was Böfflamott überhaupt ist ;+



Sau lecker... vor allem mit Böhmischen Knödel als Beilage, die saugen die Soße auf, wie ein griechischer Badeschwamm!


----------



## Kotzi (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab 2 Enten im Ofen und dazu gibts Klöße.
Besuch kommt auch, wenn nicht dann ists auch nicht schlimm, dann gibts halt 3 Tage Enten...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei mir schmort gerade ein Böfflamott..
> 
> Feinstens...
> 
> Gibts dann heute abend mit Nudeln



Graust es ja den Hund mitsamt Hütte-soll ich dem in's Ländle zu entsendenden Carepaket zusätzlich zum Dachs noch paar Kartoffeln zur adäquaten Weiterverarbeitung beifügen?|supergri


----------



## heinzi (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Heute gab´s geDOpfte Hammelkeule :l
> 
> Gruß
> Steff-Peff



Hi Steff-Peff,
ist es wirklich eine Hammelkeule oder eher eine Lammkeule?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Graust es ja den Hund mitsamt Hütte-soll ich dem in's Ländle zu entsendenden Carepaket zusätzlich zum Dachs noch paar Kartoffeln zur adäquaten Weiterverarbeitung beifügen?|supergri


Schwabe = Teigwaren und Soß...........
Kartoffeln bevorzugt als Salat ;-))
Auch gerne zu Teigwaren und Soß..
;-))


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schwabe = Teigwaren und Soß...........
> Kartoffeln bevorzugt als Salat ;-))
> Auch gerne zu Teigwaren und Soß..
> ;-))



Pack dir Essen ein, wir fahren zu den Schwaben....


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



heinzi schrieb:


> Hi Steff-Peff,
> ist es wirklich eine Hammelkeule oder eher eine Lammkeule?




Hallo heinzi,
Laut Lieferant meines Vertrauens ... Hammel. 

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Kotzi (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich war am Wochenende wieder mal mit der Uni in Brandenburg und
dort gabs wieder die obligatorische Kohlsuppe die es immer, 
auch bei 40 Grad gibt... dort ist die Hartwurst immer im Gepäck.
Von daher verbitte ich mir den Missbrauch dieses (zutreffenden) Sprichwortes.

Und Böfflamott hört sich ja mal richtig lecker an, wird irgendwann
mal ausprobiert.


----------



## exil-dithschi (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

moin Steff-Peff - hast du kartoffeln dabei gemacht, oder ist das püree?


----------



## Andal (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Und Böfflamott hört sich ja mal richtig lecker an, wird irgendwann
> mal ausprobiert.



Das Boeuf a la Mode ist übrigens ein Überbleisel aus den napoleonischen Kriegen. Bei den Schwaben das Böfflamott und in Bayern das Bifflamott. Den Sachsen hinterließ der Napoleon dafür ein Völkergeschlechtsdenkmal und süß-sauere Kutteln. Ich finde, der Herr Bonaparte hatte doch einen gewissen Feinsinn. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ähba - Kuddln ghern richdig saur........


----------



## Andal (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eben... sauer müssen die sein, oder tomatig fruchtig, wie in Venezien und nicht wie eine Nachspeise am Gaumen kleben, pappsüß und penetrant.


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> moin Steff-Peff - hast du kartoffeln dabei gemacht, oder ist das püree?



Selbstgemachter Kartoffelkloß, halbiert.

Gruß
S-P


----------



## exil-dithschi (26. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Selbstgemachter Kartoffelkloß, halbiert.
> 
> Gruß
> S-P


sehr geil, danke!


----------



## Knurrhahn 1971 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das Rezept für die Hammelkeule.
Zutaten leicht akohollastig , aber der Alk verflüchtigt sich.
@ Doc, ein Teil des Gemüses wurde durchgedrückt, aber nur wenig.



Danke für das Rezept !! Werde es am Wochenende ausprobieren und dann berichten


----------



## heinzi (27. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hallo heinzi,
> Laut Lieferant meines Vertrauens ... Hammel.
> 
> Gruß
> Steff-Peff



Respekt, Hammel habe ich als sehr streng im Geschmack im Gedächtnis.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Den Sachsen hinterließ der Napoleon dafür ein Völkergeschlechtsdenkmal
> 
> Richtig ist, daß die Froschfresser hier derbe was auf die Fresse bekommen haben
> 
> und süß-sauere Kutteln. Ich finde, der Herr Bonaparte hatte doch einen gewissen Feinsinn. :m



Woher du allerdings diese Weisheit hast...

Keine Sau frisst hier Kutteln...ich selbst bin mit dieser kulinarischen Zumutung zwar schon des Öfteren traktiert worden, aber das war, als ich mal paar Monate in Ellwangen stationiert war.

Was es hier regional selten mal gibt, nennt sich Geschling, ist genau so eine Zumutung, hat aber auch nichts mit den Franzosen zu tun.

Cheers


----------



## Andal (27. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dann hat mir mein ehemaliger Schwiegervater aus Leipzig halt Schaizze erzählt, was mich bei dem Blödmann auch nicht weiter wundert. Außer Bockwurst und Solianka hab ich in der Region auch nix gefunden, was zu einer regelmäßigen Ernährung taugen könnte.


----------



## Ossipeter (27. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Woher du allerdings diese Weisheit hast...
> 
> Keine Sau frisst hier Kutteln...ich selbst bin mit dieser kulinarischen Zumutung zwar schon des Öfteren traktiert worden, aber das war, als ich mal paar Monate in Ellwangen stationiert war.
> 
> ...



Meinst du so leckeres wie sauere Lunge, Herz, Niere, Leber, Milz?


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Meinst du so leckeres wie sauere Lunge, Herz, Niere, Leber, Milz?



Nie den Organspendeausweis vergessen..... |bigeyes


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist zwar eher ein Winteressen, - vorgestern war aber noch Bodenfrost, von daher wohl OK - gab es heute Steckrübeneintopf.
Morgen nach dem Anangeln dann traditionell Spargel + Schinken, mit neuen Kartoffeln + Sauce Hollandaise.
Sozusagen Spargel-Schonzeit-Ende am 01. Mai.


----------



## Andal (30. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



> Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???



Gar nix. Dafür feiert heute noch die kulinarische Perversion lustige Urstände. Es wird ein KFC-Laden heimgesucht. Das muss einfach mal wieder sein! :vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Es wird ein KFC-Laden heimgesucht. :vik:



Da es noch vor 23.00 Uhr MESZ ist, schreibe ich aufgrund des JschG. |znaika: #4 mal lieber nicht, wie alle Amis ( ausser denen in Kentucky ) das KFC 'ausschreiben' |rotwerden


----------



## Andal (30. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Egal. Ab und zu muss das sein und heute ist es so weit. :q


----------



## ralle (30. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich habe nix gekocht - aber die Zutaten für etwas.


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gibt's Mutzbraten mit Kartoffelstampf und  Saurkraut.#6


----------



## Andal (30. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab ich auch schon mal gehört und wieder vergessen, was das ist. Hört sich aber schon mal ganz essbar an.


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon mal gehört und wieder vergessen, was das ist. Hört sich aber schon mal ganz essbar an.


 

 Das ist ein in jeder Menge Majoran marinierter Schweinenacken (Kamm). Wird über Holz auf einem speziellen Grill zubereitet.:m


----------



## Andal (30. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schwein mit etwas Fett, viel Majoran und ein Feuer. Das kann gar nicht schlecht schmecken! #6


----------



## chester (30. April 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gibts lecker Linseneintopf, wobei der eigentlich für den Ansitz morgen sein soll. Und zur Not ist auch noch ein Schweinebauch bei 70° im Ofen, der vorher 48h in Sojasauce und einigen anderen Leckereien gebadet hat.


----------



## Jose (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

noch nicht, aber gleich, wenn ich 'fettig mi abbeit', dann gibts
*Rievkooche*, für "ausländer": Reibekuchen, Kartoffelpuffer...

(...und drei tage küche lüften...)


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gab es geDOpfte Rinderbäckchen. 
Ich liebe diesen gusseisernen Topf 

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht klasse aus - auch vernünftige Beilage ;-))


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das musste ja kommen :m


----------



## Jose (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

watn für ne beilage?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Das musste ja kommen :m


----------



## Andal (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Spatzl, Fleisch mit Soß und Knödel... das ist die Dreifaltigkeit der süddeutschen Glückseeligkeit. Alleine schon die diesbezüglich gleichen Ansichten darüber bei Schwaben und Bayern sind ein untrügliches Zeichen für die Wahrhaftigkeit der Aussage!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So isch..


----------



## Jose (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sorry. wg kehrwoch und hochgeklappten bürgersteigen übersehen. :m


----------



## Darket (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



> Spatzl, Fleisch mit Soß und Knödel... das ist die Dreifaltigkeit der süddeutschen Glückseeligkeit. Alleine schon die diesbezüglich gleichen Ansichten darüber bei Schwaben und Bayern sind ein untrügliches Zeichen für die Wahrhaftigkeit der Aussage!


Ich mache ja oft und gern Witze auf Kosten von Euch Südländern, aber was die Küche angeht, macht Euch halt keiner was vor. So schwer es mir auch fällt das zuzugeben...


----------



## hanzz (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Dinger schmoren grad im Ofen und kommen gleich aufn Grill. 
Schaizz auf Regen. Hab ja n Dach überm Grill [emoji6]


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

fränkischen Spargel mit Beiwerk #6

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> fränkischen Spargel mit Beiwerk #6
> 
> Gruß
> Steff-Peff


 
 Sieht gut aus !

 Ist Dein Beiwerk Huhn ?  Pute ?


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus !
> 
> Ist Dein Beiwerk Huhn ?  Pute ?



Danke. Ja, Hähnchenschnitzel. Essen wir lieber wie Schwein.


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Danke. Ja, Hähnchenschnitzel. Essen wir lieber wie Schwein.


 
 Schwein zum Spargel nur in Form von Holsteiner Katenschinken !
 Knapp fingerdick ist OK.

 Hähnchenschnitzel ist aber auch sehr lecker dazu !

Noch eine neugierige Frage.....
 Hast Du da Dill in der Sauce Hollandaise ?


----------



## Andal (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hauchdünnen Prager Schinken, die Scheiben nur im heißen Spargelsud erwärmt würdest du auch nicht stehen lassen. Wichtig ist nur, dass es immer genug Schinken hat.


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Wichtig ist nur, dass es immer genug Schinken hat.



Korrekt - auf's Mischungsverhältnis kommt es an :q

( Wie beim steifen Grog - Rum muß, Zucker kann, Wasser brauch nich  )



So, habe gerade endlich das Überspiel-Kabel Handy-Schlepptop gefunden.
Werd gleich noch mal mein etwas verunglücktes Töpfchen |rotwerden von heute hier nachlegen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gekocht heute nichts. Dafür 8 KG besten Spargel geschält, vakuumiert und eingefroren. 
 Ab jetzt wird bis Ende der Saison frisch gegessen.


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Habe heute mal was von Jamie O. in abgewandelter Form versucht.
Weiße Bohnen / Chillibohnen / Paprika / Tomaten / Chorizos / Zwiebeln mit 'nem Stückchen toten Schwein in den Pott geschmissen.
Mit Zitronensaft leicht angesäuert.

Hätte wohl den Deckel etwas länger drauf lassen sollen, wie man am Rand des Topfes auf dem Foto erkennt.

War nicht schlecht und hatte einen etwas ( ungewollt ) rauchigen-Cowboy-Prairie-Geschmack...


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Labskaus 

Quasi als Henkersmahlzeit für den letzten BuLi-Spieltag :q

Bin so nervös, daß ich nicht mal Spiegeleier mehr ordentlich hinbekomme #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gibts heute Sauerbraten mit Spätzle und Salat - als Trost oder zur Freude, je nach Ausgang VfB-Paderborn.-..


----------



## Ruti Island (23. Mai 2015)

Bierhähnchen aus dem selbstgebauten Smoker vom Vadder. 

Danach geht es auch vor den Fernseher zum letzten Spieltag.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die sehen aber auch lecker aus, da würd ich auch nen Happen nehmen...


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Noch eine neugierige Frage.....
> Hast Du da Dill in der Sauce Hollandaise ?



Ja, meine Chefin liebt solches Grünzeugs. Ich könnte drauf verzichten und in der Hollandaise hab ich ihn zum Glück nicht rausgeschmeckt


----------



## ollidaiwa (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gab es Rinderhüftsteak mit Ruccolatomatenmaisolivensalat an Backkartoffel, hausmacher Sour Creme und gebratenen Champingnons.
Lecker!


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Heute gab es Rinderhüftsteak mit Ruccolatomatenmaisolivensalat an Backkartoffel, hausmacher Sour Creme und gebratenen Champingnons.
> Lecker!



Sieht sehr lecker aus !#6


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Ja, meine Chefin liebt solches Grünzeugs. Ich könnte drauf verzichten und in der Hollandaise hab ich ihn zum Glück nicht rausgeschmeckt



Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. |uhoh:
Wir haben Pfefferminze, Rucola, Salbei, Rosmarin, Estragon, Zitronenmelisse und noch 2-3 andere, die ich nicht mal kenne, im Garten.
Irgendwas wird von Chefin fast immer mit reingetan......
Ausser, wenn ich koch :q


----------



## Hann. Münden (30. Mai 2015)

*........*

Heute muss mal wieder der Thermomix herhalten!
Stecke gerade in den Vorbereitungen...
Gedünstete Bachforellen, Gemüseallerlei, Kartoffeln, Blattsalat, noch ne braune Buttersauce, dazu nen Weizenbier











Hat herrlich geschmeckt.


----------



## Relgna (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich habe heute meinen gestern gefangenen Döbel 38 cm und Regenbogenforelle 43 cm gebraten, auch hier gab es Kartoffeln und Salat dazu, gut der Döbel aus der Donau hatte seine Gräten, war aber gegenüber das was man so über den Kerl liest erstaunt wie er schmeckte und denke wenn man sich mit den Gräten arangieren kann ist das immer noch besser wie etwas was nicht so gut ist.
Das besondere an den beiden Fischen war aber bestimmt das, das es meine ersten selbsgefangenen Fische waren .
Mahlzeit


----------



## labralehn (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: ........*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Heute muss mal wieder der Thermomix herhalten!
> Stecke gerade in den Vorbereitungen...
> Gedünstete Bachforellen, Gemüseallerlei, Kartoffeln, Blattsalat, noch ne braune Buttersauce, dazu nen* Weizenbier*
> 
> Hat herrlich geschmeckt.



Und war bestimmt auch sehr erfrischend. :q


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#h
Thermomix und Bachforellen|sagnix


ABBA zu Relgna Toll gemacht#6




mfg nobbi


----------



## Hann. Münden (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: ........*



labralehn schrieb:


> Und war bestimmt auch sehr erfrischend. :q


Moin! Jau - das perlte :q .


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Frugal, aber köstlich..
Kartoffelsalat, gebackene Zwiebeln und Schweinerücken..


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Frugal:mHeimarbeit in Töpfen und Bratpfanne nicht Vorwerk(Thermomix) nicht gegart in der Spülmaschine und nicht im Alupäckchen im Motorraum aufen Krümmer und eine Runde um Block fahren




#h


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern gabs das zweite mal Schichtfleisch aus dem 3L DO. 

Vorteil: ich konnte Rasen mähen, während das Essen vor sich hin schmurgelte :g
Habe dieses mal etwas weniger Hitze genommen und das Ergebnis war so viel saftiger wie das letzte mal ... mit viel Tunke fürs Ciabatta 
So long
Steff-Peff


----------



## Jose (3. Juni 2015)

*ich glaub es hackt...*

mal wieder, ich anner fleischtheke, rinderbraten, rindergulasch, rinderhack: alles ein preis.

ich mach mir immer burger in den frigo, fastfood eigener art, daher " bitte ein kg hack". oh mann. oft, zu oft krieg ich dann 'ne 'fette' packung, der wolf macht alles gleich.
und weil der preis auch -  hab ich jetzt mal meinen alten (hand)fleischwolf ausgepackt und rinderbraten gewolft.
S U P E R!

zwar nicht so "zermahlen" wie die fett/sehnen/hack-mischung, aber lecker bissig und nur fleisch. 

da dreh ich ja gerne durch - und die können ihre abfallwirtschaft anderen unterjubeln.
Ich Dreh Durch!
...und der preis ist gleich!

hab gerade zig hackgefüllte paprikas  im ofen und 'ne flasche martini aufm tisch.

selber durchgedreht sehe ich der fressorgie entgegen  :m

ps: traue nur dem, was du selber gehackt hast. leckerst!


pps: allet läggwer, paplikaq subä, ische drunk as a skunk.

ab jetzt bin ich !hacker!


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zumindest bei mir: Ende der Saison! -> Spargel mit allem! Geil war´s! #6
Der Markt-Händler meines Vertrauens und ich waren uns einig: Was jetzt noch kommt, taugt nichts! Die Felder seien abgeerntet und es seien auch keine weiteren Erträge zu erwarten- auch nicht wenn die Saison offiziell bis Johanni (24.6.) geht...


----------



## Jose (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

*Frango assado na maneira do Pingo Doce*








...Pingo Doce ... und das hähnchen für den "snack zwischendurch".
so darf hähnchen auch zu mir nachhause...


----------



## Kotzi (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab grad gegoogelt weil das so richtig bock macht auf son huhn..
Gibts für das Supermarkthuhn auch ein ungefähres Rezept?


----------



## Jose (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Hab grad gegoogelt weil das so richtig bock macht auf son huhn..
> Gibts für das Supermarkthuhn auch ein ungefähres Rezept?



ja (ähem)...
hähnchen und 'Molho picante', eigentlich ganz einfach, tatsächlich doch etwas problematisch. die Molho picante ist eben eine typische gewürzmischung in portugal, kann man rezept..., kann man beim portugiesen kaufen oder wie ich, selber salopp pampen: knofi, paprika, chili, tomatenmark, olivenöl, essig, grobes meersalz. mach dir da keinen kopf - ist keine haute cuisine, geht um den 'sabor', also den geschmack, den man dort fast überall hat (wie bei uns currywursch...), einpinseln und feddich.

das problem ist eher die garung: im pingo doce haben die senkrechte zweiseitige grills, das arme tier kriegts eben von links&rechts - das fett tropft ab und STINKT also nicht im backofen. ich hab immer ein blech mit wasser drunter, krieg den ofen aber so nicht über ~160°. also geduld, erst garen, dann wasser raus und gas geben, so 200+°.  

ach ja, der kleinste trick könnte sein, dass ich mir aus zwei rosten ein klappbares "zwangsgitter" gebaut hab, dass der gockel auf seiner vorletzten reise sich schön flach hält.

noch fragen? gerne...


nachtrag: ganz wichtig ist eben, dass der vogel platt gemacht wird.


----------



## Kotzi (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke! Genaue rezepte mit Grammangaben mag ich eh nicht, ist ja kochen
kein Backen.

Wird die nächsten Wochen irgendwannmal ausprobiert!


----------



## Jose (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute mal was sportliches: "Auf & Lauf!"

kartoffeln und alle käseschinkenwurst-reste & 2 eier.

(ach ja, ess ich 4 tage dran...)







*und demnächst, Vorankündigung:*
*tarte aux abricots*


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (21. Juni 2015)

Mal etwas Türkisch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Succuk gebraten mit zweierlei Paprika, Tomaten, Chili und Zwiebeln auf Yufka Blättern.

Schmeckte echt lecker.


----------



## Jose (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Taboulé und Merguez, weils arg warm&schwül ist. dazu Tempranillo & Gin sine al fine


----------



## Zerdan (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gab es heute ein selbst ausgedachtes Rezept^^ nicht sehr spektakulär... Lachs mit Möhrengemüse... soo mal sehen ob ich finde, wie man hier ein Bild einfügt...


----------



## Silvio.i (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eins meiner Lieblingsgerichte: Lachs in Folie
Macht sich am besten mit einem Schwanzstück.






Würzen nach eignem Geschmack.






Und dann in den Ofen oder auf den Grill!


----------



## Jose (18. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mag ich auch. ist "down to earth", fisch pur. lecker und problemlos.
und die damen mögen das auch, nix mit 'haken&ösen" sprich gräten - naja, eben ein schwanzstück 

ps: die angekündigte "tarte aux abricots" ging leider total daneben, nächstes jahr neuer versuch...


pps: und nordbeck felht hier irgendwie...


----------



## wolfgang f. (18. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> pps: und nordbeck feht hier irgendwie...



Oh ja,  wie recht Du hast! 
Das war für Auge und Phantasie fast immer ein Genuss und beflügelte die eigene Kreativität!


----------



## W-Lahn (18. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Oh ja,  wie recht Du hast!
> Das war für Auge und Phantasie fast immer ein Genuss und beflügelte die eigene Kreativität!



Hab vor zwei Wochen erst sein Bolognese-Rezept nachgekocht, war der Hammer!


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dank der gefallenen Temperaturen gab es gestern endlich mal wieder geDOpfte Schweinbäckchen :k
Photo erspare ich Euch, habe ich vor einiger Zeit schon eingestellt.

Heute Abend gibts homemade Burritos mit Wedges-Kartoffeln #6 und Salat.

So long
Steff-Peff


----------



## Franky (22. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Pulled Pork aus dem Gussbräter mit verunglücktem Nudelsalat... Man konnt's ohne Haue essen! :q


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (22. August 2015)

Franky schrieb:


> Pulled Pork aus dem Gussbräter mit verunglücktem Nudelsalat... Man konnt's ohne Haue essen! :q




Man das will ich solange auch mal wieder machen muss mal dran gehen.

Das man es essen kann glaube ich dir. 
Sehr lecker


----------



## Steff-Peff (22. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hi Franky,

sieht absolut top aus #6 
Wird sicher in der kalten Jahreszeit im DO getestet werden.

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## KölnerAngler (27. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Letztes Wochenende gab es Putenkeule (2,5 Kg) und Putenbraten (je 1Kg/Stück) vom Grill! Lecker!!


----------



## KölnerAngler (27. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sonntag gab es dann auch Pizza aus dem Kugelgrill


----------



## Jose (27. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich mach jetzt mal verbotenes "fangbildflaming":
die bilder sind hier schwer zu ertragen, vor allem wenn man noch nicht gegessen hat.

schämen wir uns :m


----------



## Promachos (27. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> pps: und nordbeck felht hier irgendwie...




Hallo!

Wo is er denn hin, de Jong?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Kaka (27. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wo is er denn hin, de Jong?
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Lustig. Grad auch zufällig geschaut weil man schon ewig nix mehr von ihm gelesen hat. Leider auch schon länger nicht mehr online gewesen.


----------



## chester (28. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der is bestimmt Commis, bei einem, der ihn mal richtig ran nimmt. Nich so nen Weichlappen wie der Sergio


----------



## wolfgang f. (30. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ne ne, der hat auch so ohne Langeweile genug zu tun und steht jetzt eher am anderen Ende der Peitsche!
Wär trotzdem schön, mal wieder einen seiner kreativen Beiträge zu lesen, gell Tim?!


----------



## wolfgang f. (30. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geht schnell und ist sooo lecker bei der Hitze -> Krabben-Curry , Spaghetti...


----------



## Mozartkugel (30. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Langos mit Knoblauchwasser, Sauerrahm und Trappista Käse (alternativ kann man aber auch Gouda nehmen |supergri). Mittlerweile hab ich das Rezept vom Teig perfektioniert. Mnnn, sehr lecker #6


----------



## mathei (30. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Geht schnell und ist sooo lecker bei der Hitze -> Krabben-Curry , Spaghetti...



Das ja mal ne Kombi #6


----------



## wolfgang f. (30. August 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:m@mathei,
ich nehm das mal als Lob und bedanke mich dafür!
Das passt hervorragend!
Bedenke, dass die Chinesen vor den Italienern Nudeln kannten-Marco Polo hat sie als "Produkt-Pirat" von dort  nach Europa gebracht!:q
Selbstverständlich hat Curry in diesem Fall aber auch garnix mit Ostmann oder Fuchs zu tun.
Ich verwende ausschliesslich richtig gutes indisches Masala und gelbe Curry-Paste für meine Zubereitungen. Das wird zunächst  geröstet und dann mit Zwiebeln, Ingwer,Chillies, Tomatenmark und ein paar frischen Tomaten und Kokosmilch gegart und mit Geflügelfond (hatte keinen Krustentier-Fond im Haus) reduziert ehe zum Schluss die Krabben kurz mit gedünstet werden.


----------



## KölnerAngler (5. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute mal was gebackenes statt gegrillt oder gebraten:

Pflaumenkuchen!! Riecht gut und schmeckt hoffentlich auch so!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Würd ich auch ein Stück nehmen!!


----------



## Jose (5. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Heute mal was gebackenes statt gegrillt oder gebraten:
> 
> Pflaumenkuchen!! Riecht gut und schmeckt hoffentlich auch so!!!




das ist der echte und einzige sado-maso-trööt im AB.
und wie :m


----------



## KölnerAngler (5. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So und nach dem Kuchen gab es eben Abendessen:
Lecker selbstgemachte Frikadellen mit Senf, Grünkohl mit Speck und Salzkartoffeln. Dazu ein lecker Guinness!

@Jose:

:q     :m    :vik:      |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Grünkohl?
Bisschen früh oder?
Auch wenns lecker aussieht..


----------



## KölnerAngler (5. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich weiß, hab aber das Grünkohlglas geshen und schon war es passiert. Werde ab Oktober/ November dann auch frischen Grünkohl selber machen


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Typisch norddeutsch!
Birnen,Bohnen und Speck

Zutaten:
400g durchwachsener Speck
1/2 Zwiebel
1/2 Liter Wasser
300g Bohnen
400g Birnen
Pfeffer und Salz,Bohnenkraut,Petersilie
400g Kartoffeln-------das sind alles nur ca.Angaben je nach Geschmack darf mehr oder weniger rein.

Proßt#g
Speck und die gewürfelte Zwiebel im Wasser kurz zum Kochen bringen und auf niedriger Temperatur ca.20min garen.
Der Speck kommt raus und wird warmgehalten.
Die geputzten Bohnen kommen jetzt in den Sud.
Mit Pfeffer,Salz und Bohnenkraut würzen und alles ca.15min Kochen.
Birnen mit Schale und Stiel,aber ohne Blütenansatz auf die Bohnen legen und nochmal ca.15min Kochen.
Zwischendurch auch mal den Speck auf die Birnen legen.
Kartoffeln noch Kochen.
Wenn alles fertig rauf aufen Teller,Petersilie drüber und

Guten Appetit#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das mag ich auch!!!! (nur den Peterling bräucht ich nicht und ich mags auch, wenn der Speck knusprig angebraten wird)


----------



## Steff-Peff (6. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gab es Saftgulasch aus dem DO.
Immer wieder ein Gedicht :l

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ nobbi1962 :

 passender zur Jahreszeit, als z.B. Grünkohl....   Lecker !!!!!
 Wobei ich das Rezept immer noch mit Kochwurst 'aufpeppe'...

 @SteffPeff :

 Sorry, aber was ist denn 'aus dem *DO ' *?!?  #c


----------



## BallerNacken (6. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> @SteffPeff :
> 
> Sorry, aber was ist denn 'aus dem *DO ' *?!?  #c



Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist das ein Dutch oven. Sowas hier: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dutch_oven


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



BallerNacken schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist das ein Dutch oven. Sowas hier: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dutch_oven



Danke, BallerNacken !!
Und dann auch noch in Australien eine Grundausstattung und ich kannte es nicht.
Ich gehe mich für meine Frage jetzt erstmal eine Runde schämen...... |rotwerden


----------



## Steff-Peff (6. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo HeinBlöd,

BallerNacken hat es schon tichtig beantwortet: DO = Dutch Oven

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## andi2406 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute meine persönliche Kürbissaison eingeleitet mit einer Kokos-Ingwer-Kürbissuppe und Sherry-Garnelen


----------



## Rotauge (6. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aus'm DOpf gab es vorgestern überbackene Fussili mit Hackfleisch, Zwiebeln, Paprika und Käse. 

Hab im Dopf auch schon Brot gebacken.


----------



## Steff-Peff (6. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Rotauge schrieb:


> Aus'm DOpf gab es vorgestern überbackene Fussili mit Hackfleisch, Zwiebeln, Paprika und Käse.
> 
> Hab im Dopf auch schon Brot gebacken.



Endlich ! Noch ein DOpfer !

Wenn Du Bilder hast, her mit. Ich bin immer auf der Suche nach neuen Rezepten und Ideen.

So long
Steff-Peff


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hallo HeinBlöd,
> 
> BallerNacken hat es schon tichtig beantwortet: DO = Dutch Oven
> 
> ...


 
 Moin Steff-Peff,

 danke für die Bestätigung. #6
 Ich hatte auch Gulasch + Nudeln heute gekocht ( leider kein Foto gemacht ), aber halt nur auf die altmodische Weise |bigeyes.


----------



## Steff-Peff (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo HeinBlöd,

"altmodisch" gekocht, schmeckt mir genauso gut :q

Kochen im DO ist halt anders, da Outdoor-Kochen.
Sorgt im Moment noch für den Aha-Effekt, wenn Besuch kommt. Viele kennen das noch nicht.

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## marcelseiler63 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auch wenn dort steht Was gekocht wurde, heute werde ich kochen: http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/1256641231152713/Fisch-in-Knoblauchoel.html

Ich habe dieses Rezept schon einige male gemacht und es schmeckt einfach super und geht Ruckzuck.


----------



## wolfgang f. (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@andi,
#6klasse, so kommt Appetit bei mir auf! Hast Du da Kurkuma, Safran oder gelbe Rüben zugegeben oder hat der Kürbis trotz der Kokosmilch so kräftige Farbe behalten? Werde ich demnächst auch wieder zubereiten evtl. mit Scallops statt Shrimps, das habe ich vom letzten Jahr als sehr lecker abgespeichert!

@marcel,
:mwilkommen an Bord, 
Schmeckt man denn da von dem Fisch noch was?
Ich macht das mit einem Knofi-Zinken ja auch aber drei???


----------



## jaunty_irl (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lambribs geschmort in tomatensauce. Göttlich.

Natürlich am wasser!


----------



## Franky (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ähm - das gilt nicht!!! Einfach hier so ein Bild reinhauen und nix weiter dazu schreiben?!? Geht ja mal echt nicht!!! |abgelehn |motz: 
Her mit dem Rezept!!! :q:q Und herzlich willkommen :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zuerst:
Herzlich willkommen..

Und dann:
Franky hat recht!

Her mit Rezept und Beschreibunk!


----------



## andi2406 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> @andi,
> #6klasse, so kommt Appetit bei mir auf! Hast Du da Kurkuma, Safran oder gelbe Rüben zugegeben oder hat der Kürbis trotz der Kokosmilch so kräftige Farbe behalten? Werde ich demnächst auch wieder zubereiten evtl. mit Scallops statt Shrimps, das habe ich vom letzten Jahr als sehr lecker abgespeichert!
> 
> @marcel,
> ...


Ja, ich habe zu dem mittelgroßen Kürbis ein knappes Pfund Karotten und etwas Ingwer zugegeben..nach dem Kochen und Pürieren dann etwa 300 ml Kokosmilch..Safran, Kurkuma, Curry und dergleichen kamen nicht mit rein. [emoji106]


----------



## jaunty_irl (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke sehr, da war ich wohl ein wenig ungezogen, nä? ;')
Also für die zubereitung der lammrippchen hab' ich benutzt: Lammrippchen(natürlich bio, vom bauern in der nähe), tomaten passata(geht auch jeglicher sugo), ne grosse zwiebel, 4-6 knoblauchzehen, eine zitrone(ganzer saft, halbe schale abgerieben), olivenöl ne chilli und gewürze wie: 2EL Salz, gut pfeffer,1EL zucker und die abgeriebenen zitronenzesten.

Zwiebeln sehr gut anbraten im (schon sehr heissen) O-öl, knoblis dazu, kurz mitdünsten, fleisch dazu und mitbraten,gewürze dazu und dann nach 5-10 min (jeh nachdem wie gross euer topf ist und wie gut somit das fleisch angebraten ist)
Mit der tomaten passata ablöschen, zitronensaft dazu und deckel druff. Stehn lassen 1-2 std - aufmachen - geniessen


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Na also, geht doch ;-))

Dann großes DANKE und gleich noch mal ein willkommen!


----------



## Franky (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Jaunty:
Joar... Könnt man mal machen.... :q Danke! :m
Hast Du nur Unterhitze gegeben oder auch Kohle oben druff jepackt?


----------



## jaunty_irl (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aber gerne doch! 
Und nochmals danke!
Ich hab auch noch gaaanz viele andere leckereien im petto, einige werden wahrscheinlich noch folgen, so gewünscht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Immer her damit - in meinem Profilbild siehste zwar nicht meine Wampe, aber Essen war ich noch nie abgeneigt..


----------



## jaunty_irl (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nur unterhitze da ein gusseisen topf benutzt wurde der extra dafür designed ist.


----------



## kernell32 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das sieht echt verdammt lecker aus, werd ich mal nachkochen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wobei ich bei Lammkotellets eher kurzbraten würde und für das beschriebene Rezepte eher gewickelten Bauch nehmen, die Schulter oder auch Keule (je nach Personenzahl halt)..


----------



## kernell32 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wir hatten am wochenende ne ganze seite lammrippen, richtg schön fett.
Im kugelgrill beidseitig scharf angegrillt dann ne senf/honig/kräutertunke drauf und indirekt in Folie ne halbe stunde geschmort. Fettbrand inklusive ;-) Lecker! Leider keine Bilder.


----------



## jaunty_irl (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Waren keine koteletts, sondern rippchen wie man sie als spareribs vom schwein kennt


----------



## jaunty_irl (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das ist bestimmt genau so gut, wenn nicht noch besser, kernell 
Lamm ist sowieso fast unschlagbar!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aah, sorry, meimn Fehler.
Dann beschtens!!


----------



## jaunty_irl (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Irren ist menschlich


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So ischs...


----------



## jaunty_irl (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Werde dann die tage "meinen" legendären schweinebauch präsentieren.(achtung, nicht falsch verstehen)
Aber jetzt gehts ab zum barsche zuppeln 
So long - jaunty


----------



## Franky (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jaunty_irl schrieb:


> Nur unterhitze da ein gusseisen topf benutzt wurde der extra dafür designed ist.



Naja - der Pott, den Du da präsentierst, ist dank des hochen Deckelrands sehr gut für Oberhitze mit Briketts konzipiert  Einen solchen Dutch-Oven ("DO") hab ich leider noch nicht, aber ein Camp Chef DeLuxe steht schon in den Startlöchern 

Denn ma Petri Dings!


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immer her damit - in meinem Profilbild siehste zwar nicht meine Wampe, aber Essen war ich noch nie abgeneigt..



Als Bulimie-gefährdet hätte ich Dich auch nicht eingeschätzt..... :m


----------



## BallerNacken (7. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Als Bulimie-gefährdet hätte ich Dich auch nicht eingeschätzt..... :m



Höchstens Alzheimer-Bulimie, ala Cindy :q


----------



## Steff-Peff (8. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jaunty_irl schrieb:


> Aber gerne doch!
> Und nochmals danke!
> Ich hab auch noch gaaanz viele andere leckereien im petto, einige werden wahrscheinlich noch folgen, so gewünscht.




Aber unbedingt #6

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## kernell32 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rinderrouladen a la ich


----------



## Kotzi (8. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rinderroulade gabs vorgestern auch. Heute hat mir ein
befreundeter Koch ein Stück übrig gebliebene Ochsenbacke
gegeben, inkl Sauce....
Supergeil sage ich da nur.


----------



## kernell32 (8. September 2015)

Ochsenbacke wie OchsenArsxh oder vom Kopp? Egal hört sich gut an! Da kommt mir die Idee für das nächste Festmahl, hab schon lange keine Ochsenschwanzsuppe mehr gemacht...


----------



## Jose (8. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sssuu fättige fingers für fottto.
doppelschlag: frango asado und spareribs.

irgendswo muss ja gespared werden :m


(gott, wird mir schlecht werden... #6)


----------



## Kotzi (8. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vom Kopp - also korrekt Wange.


----------



## Jose (8. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Vom Kopp - also korrekt Wange.



backe. wange...
kotzi, warst schon immer ein AB- highlight für mich #6

wange ist vulgo backe und backe ist vulgo arxxx

leicht zu merken, gelle...


----------



## kernell32 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dacht ich mir  vom kopp is immer gut!

@Jose da kein Wein zum Kochen gebraucht wird geh ich davon aus dass du den direkt in den Hals gekippt hast  (deine Orthographie lässt mich das vermuten)


----------



## Kotzi (8. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Jose
Wenn du mal in den Nordosten kommen solltest 
oder ich nochmal während einem Nixfang treffen 
im Rheinland weilen sollte bring ich dir mal
selbstgemachten Matjes mit.

Heute gibts Kartoffelsalat (Öl,Essig,Gurken,Speck,Zwiebeln,Schnittlauch)
mit grober Bratwurst.


----------



## Jose (8. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> @Jose
> Wenn du mal in den Nordosten kommen solltest
> oder ich nochmal während einem Nixfang treffen
> im Rheinland weilen sollte bring ich dir mal
> ...




mitte alte heimat wird nix mit mir: lieber in EUs süden als innen "osten": privates problem...

mir reicht schon rechtSCHREIbbeckmesserei im westen.


fast vergessen: dich mal wieder an den gestaden des rheins, wär toll.


----------



## grubenreiner (8. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tolle Sachen hier dabei! Danke für die Inspirationen.

Und da wir grade bei Dutch Oven waren und aus aktuellem Anlass:

Günstiges Suppenfleisch vom lokalen Limousinrind 10h mit Kräutern,Lorbeer,  Wacholder,Zwiebeln, getrockneten Steinpilzen und viiiiel Rotwein im  Dutch Oven geschmort.
(....bis auf Wein und Rind alles aus eigenem Anbau/Ernte. n bißchen angeben wird man ja wohl dürfen )
Sauce dann passiert und abgeschmeckt.  
Meine Empfehlung dazu sind eindeutig selbstgeschabte Spätzle und Preiselbeeren.

Vorher:






Nachher:


----------



## Steff-Peff (8. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo grubenreiner,

sieht #6 aus !

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## jaunty_irl (9. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich bin begeistert grubenreiner! Werd ich gezwungenermassen mal nachkochen müssen


----------



## Freehunter (9. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo grubenreiner,

kann mich dem nur anschließen.#6


----------



## warenandi (10. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin.
Ich hab mal wieder meinen Ofen angeschmissen und vorher in meiner Gefriertruhe ein wenig gemöhlt. Da haben sich dann noch ein paar Barsche gefunden und ein paar Heringe wollte ich auch mit räuchern.
Legga war´s #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht lecker aus!!


----------



## warenandi (10. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sieht lecker aus!!



Sieht nicht nur Lecker aus..... :vik:


----------



## Jose (12. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*







sauerkraut. (lorbeer, wacholder, apfel...)
PÜ (muskat, butter, mjölk)
2,5 kg schweinebraten, kruste (pfeffer, salz kümmel, paprika) keinerlei anspielung auf derzeitige politik /er /erinnen oder sonstige magenverstimmer)

2 flaschen nero  d'avolo, oral,.
fotto 'emacht, schaun ma morje,


und schon wieder totalen driss:

gibts noch jemand, dem sauerkraut den darm total säubert?

geht nun gar nicht...


----------



## heinzi (13. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> sauerkraut. (lorbeer, wacholder, apfel...)
> PÜ (muskat, butter, mjölk)
> 2,5 kg schweinebraten, kruste (pfeffer, salz kümmel, paprika) keinerlei anspielung auf derzeitige politik /er /erinnen oder sonstige magenverstimmer)
> 
> ...



Geht mir auch so. Trotzdem muß ich Sauerkraut ab und zu mal haben. Schei... auf den Driss|supergri
Besser geht es wenn Du das Sauerkraut mit heissem Wasser vorher abspülst. Aber dann ist es kein richtiges Sauerkraut mehr.#c


----------



## exil-dithschi (13. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

powerkraut gab´s bei uns gestern auch.

beängstigender anstieg vom klopapierverbrauch war allerdings nich´ zu verzeichnen, einzig etwas vorsicht bei der benutzung von offenem feuer war an manchen stellen anzuraten.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (13. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schweinefilet mit Knödel.
Knoblauch, Petersilie, halbe Rote und halbe weiße Zwiebel, Olivenöl und grünen Pfeffer zu nem Pesto verarbeitet. Das Filet mit Pesto eingerieben und doppelt mit Bacon umwickelt mit zwei grob geschnittenen Zwiebeln kurz angebraten und mit Brühe abgelöscht. Fleisch in eine Auflaufform und zum Rest nen Becher Sahne dazu und kurz aufgekocht. Dann alles über das Fleisch und ne stunde in den Ofen. Dazu Semmelknödel.

Fertig und Lecker.


----------



## kreuzass (13. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Habe leider kein Bild, jedoch gibt es auch nicht viel abzulichten.
Esse gerade "popeligen" Landkornreis mit Brassenfleisch. Mehr nicht.
Reis gesalzen und das war es dann auch schon an Gewürzen.
Schmeckt gut. Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Quasi Paella ultralight.

Und eine andere Variante von vor ein paar Tagen:
Landkornreis mit Brassenfleisch und Erbensen mit Möhren.
Ein bisschen Chili, etwas Oregano & Zimt (letzteres nur in Nuancen).


----------



## Jose (13. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



kreuzass schrieb:


> Habe leider kein Bild...



völlig wuppe. ABER: brassenfleisch..., erzähl mal was dazu.

büdde...


----------



## chester (13. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Brasse is sehr aromatisch. Nur grätenverseucht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Brasse is sehr aromatisch. Nur grätenverseucht.



Filetieren und einschneiden wie beim Karpfen und die Gräten sind nach dem Braten nicht mehr spürbar. Geht vor allem bei kleinen Brassen super. Ich habe dieses Jahr schon mehr als 50 Brassen zwischen 25 und 35cm filetiert. Sehr lecker!

 Großbrassen werden entweder auf die gleiche Weise zubereitet oder die Filets kommen als Fischklops auf die Teller.


----------



## ollidaiwa (14. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin,

Brasse an Reis gehört meiner Meinung nach doch mehr in den trashcooking thread.

Bei mir gabs Kartoffel - Spinat - Walnuß - Gratin.


----------



## Franky (14. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Brasse an Reis gehört meiner Meinung nach doch mehr in den trashcooking thread.



Nana... Wenn man ein schickes Zwiebel-Sahne-Sößchen dazu kredenzt, ist das alles andere als Trash. Anders würde ich das auch bei "... mit Texicana Salsa" sehen, aber da ist es egal, was man damit verhunzt! :q
Aus den Brassenkarkassen und Gemüse zieht man dann den Fond für die Sauce............


----------



## ollidaiwa (14. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ok, ok. Aber ich verbinde Brassen immer mit dieser Jauchegrube!
Mahlzeit!!


----------



## Franky (14. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ui... Egal was da raus kommt (oder drin ist) wird hoffentlich nicht auf meinem Teller landen...


----------



## Andal (14. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Halb so wild. Die besten und fettesten Säue stehen in der tiefsten Suhle.


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Im Vergleich zu manchem Pangasius 'Mastbetrieb' in S.O.Asien, sieht das noch Gold aus......


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Schweinefilet mit Knödel.
> Knoblauch, Petersilie, halbe Rote und halbe weiße Zwiebel, Olivenöl und grünen Pfeffer zu nem Pesto verarbeitet. Das Filet mit Pesto eingerieben und doppelt mit Bacon umwickelt mit zwei grob geschnittenen Zwiebeln kurz angebraten und mit Brühe abgelöscht. Fleisch in eine Auflaufform und zum Rest nen Becher Sahne dazu und kurz aufgekocht. Dann alles über das Fleisch und ne stunde in den Ofen. Dazu Semmelknödel.
> 
> Fertig und Lecker.




Moin,

das magere Filet mit dem Speck zu ummanteln ist keine schlechte Idee...auch , wenn es droht, zu trocken zu werden.

Der Speck schützt und verleiht Geschmack.

Lecker #h

R.S.


----------



## Franky (14. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Halb so wild. Die besten und fettesten Säue stehen in der tiefsten Suhle.



Na, der Vergleich hinkt doch ein wenig...  Aber zur Pangasius-Güllegrube geht das tatsächlich noch..... :q

@ RS:
Fast egal was auch immer mit Speck bardiert geht immer! :m Schöööööönes Saltimbocca............... 

Leider kein Bild, aber ich hab mir Freitag einen "uneatable" BBQ-Bacon&Cheese-Burger gebastelt...... Cheddar leicht "angesetzt", Speck kross ausgebraten.............................. 250 g Paddy................... Mir tropft schon wieder der Zahn


----------



## kreuzass (14. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ollidaiwa
Oach. Joa, wie auch immer (Trashcooking oder nicht).
Jedoch. So eine schöne Brasse aus der Ems ist schon eine feine Sache.



Jose schrieb:


> völlig wuppe. ABER: brassenfleisch..., erzähl mal was dazu.
> 
> büdde...



Nun, was soll ich dazu groß sagen!?
Brassenfleisch so vorbereitet wie für Fischfrikadellen. Gut, das Fleisch habe ich auch etwas gewürzt. Also stimmt die Wortwahl "das war es dann an Gewürzen" doch nicht ganz. Zum schnabbulieren habe ich das Ganze dann untergemengt. Ebenso das Gemüse.

Noch fragen?


----------



## chester (14. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Filetieren und einschneiden wie beim Karpfen und die Gräten sind nach dem Braten nicht mehr spürbar. Geht vor allem bei kleinen Brassen super. Ich habe dieses Jahr schon mehr als 50 Brassen zwischen 25 und 35cm filetiert. Sehr lecker!
> 
> Großbrassen werden entweder auf die gleiche Weise zubereitet oder die Filets kommen als Fischklops auf die Teller.




Leider geht dabei die Textur völlig den Bach runter. Und für Frikadellen sind rotaugen schmackhafter.

@franky

Fond aus Brassenkarkassen? Ich hab da bis jetz nur mittelmäßige Ergebnisse erzielt.


----------



## grubenreiner (15. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Speegblodz frisch ausm Ofen. 
(für Nicht-Franken: Speckkuchen)

dünner Hefeteig mit Speck (in diesem Fall vom Mangalitzawollschwein),  Kümel und der Geheimzutat meiner Oma, dünn mit Schweineschmalz bepinselt  vorm backen. Der fertige Blotz sollte nicht zu saftig sein, schließlich  wird er am besten mit nem trockenen Sylvaner, Müller Thurgau oder Bachus aus  Unterfranken genoßen.


----------



## wolfgang f. (15. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist da Schmand, Sauerrahm oder Creme fraiche mit drauf wie beim Elsässer Flammekueche?
Jedenfalls geil! Vor allem die Fleischwahl!


----------



## grubenreiner (15. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nö, nichts dergleichen. Wirklich nur Hefeteig mit Speck, Kümel, Schmalz und grobem Salz, mehr nicht. Klassiche "Ende-des-Winters-Vorräte"-Sache. Gabs auch traditionell immer zu Sylvester.


----------



## kreuzass (16. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schaut sehr lecker aus!


----------



## chester (16. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kennich. Magich. Willich.


----------



## Freehunter (18. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der Rürtli - Schwur, mir wurde gesagt ich kann mich nur anschließen!#h


----------



## wolfgang f. (18. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Nö, nichts dergleichen. Wirklich nur Hefeteig mit Speck, Kümel, Schmalz und grobem Salz, mehr nicht. Klassiche "Ende-des-Winters-Vorräte"-Sache. Gabs auch traditionell immer zu Sylvester.



#6 dann entspricht Dein Speegblodz vermutlich unserem Dinnele (hohenzollerische Version- nicht die badische mit Rahm-Teig drauf) und ich kann nur bestätigen, dass das richtig gutes "Reste-Essen" ist! Bei uns wurden Dinnele früher (mit zusätzlichem Schnittlauch)gemacht um die Restwärme des Holzbackofens zu nutzen und wir waren als Kinder so scharf drauf, dass zwischen Backhaus und heimischem Esstisch schon die ersten weggeputzt wurden und zuhause Stress angesagt war wegen unseres Mundraubs!:q


----------



## Freehunter (18. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Na ist doch klar, ihr auf der schwäbischen Alp waren die ärmsten Säcke(sinds vieleicht heute noch)! (Hohenzollern|krach


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

|kopfkratBildungsfern oder C2H6O , das ist hier die Frage!?|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir heute abend wieder mal ganz klassisch:
Schweine(nacken)braten mit Spätzle und Salat

Geile Soß, frische Spätzle und frischer Salat - Schwabenherz, was willsch denn mehr?...


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:mWo nohmohl wohnsch Du?
Und wenn isch´r uff m Disch?|supergri
:vik:#6


----------



## Jose (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Scheine(nacken)braten mit Spätzle und Salat...




haste soviel erfolg, dass du jetzt schon Scheine verbraten kannst???? :m :m :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> haste soviel erfolg, dass du jetzt schon Scheine verbraten kannst???? :m :m :m


danke - verbessert


----------



## Andal (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Samstag = Spätzletag!? #6

Bei mir gibts heut ein Kalbsgulasch mit Spätzle!


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nicht jeder Tag ist Sonntag, aber jeder Tag ist Spätzlestag! 

Bei mir wirds wohl Gaisburger Marsch ...


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Bei mir wirds wohl Gaisburger Marsch ...



Was ist das denn ?!?

Bei uns heute Putenschnitzel à la Maulaf, mit Wurzel / Zucchini Tagliatelle und profanen Erdäpfeln.
Morgen dann Dorschfilet in Dijon-Senf / Dill Sauce.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Nicht jeder Tag ist Sonntag, aber jeder Tag ist Spätzlestag!


Ein Leben ohne Spätzle ist möglich - aber sinnlos....


----------



## Andal (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Bei mir wirds wohl Gaisburger Marsch ...





HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Was ist das denn ?!?



Sauguad!!! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Böckinger Feldgschrei, Kartoffelschnitz und Spätzle, Gaisburger Marsch - alles das gleiche.

Geht auch mit Fisch statt Rindfleisch...

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-des-monats:-gaisburger-marsch-mit-fisch.html


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Andal, Thomas,
:vik: so sieht´s aus bei der Spatzen-Connection! 
Alles was südlich des Weisswurst-Äquators geboren wurde, hat gegenseitig blindes Verständnis!


----------



## Andal (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ein Essen mit Spätzle und Soß', Knödel und Soß', Nudeln und Soß'... einem schlonzigen Kartoffelsalat und voraus ein schönes Supperl. Was soll da schiefgehen, einem das Leben verdriesen?

Wenn es dazu kein Fleisch gibt, eine gute Wollwurscht, oder eine gebackene Milzwurscht tut es genau so. Und genau das ist unterm Strich das ganze Geheimnis des süddeutschen Erfolges.

*Stark und groß mit Spätzle/Knödel und Soß'!* #h


----------



## Freehunter (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dazu muß ich natürlich unbedingt noch loswerden, daß die grüne Soße mit ihren angenehmen Prozentzahlen in gewissen Stunden mir schon so meinem schwäbischen Gaumen mundet und mich über die Muldenränder meines Bezirks auf erhabene Weiße eine gewisse Größe verleibt.:z:z:z


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das liest sich, als hättest Du Facharzt-Bedarf!!!


----------



## chester (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Herbstliches Öfengemüse mit Rote Beete, Pastinaken, Petersilienwurzel, Möhren Kürbis und Zwiebel. Da drauf ein Hühnerbein. Dazu ein Pils.


----------



## Jose (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

lecker. und endlich mal wieder kein schwäbisches resteessen


----------



## KölnerAngler (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Herbstliches Öfengemüse mit Rote Beete, Pastinaken, Petersilienwurzel, Möhren Kürbis und Zwiebel. Da drauf ein Hühnerbein. Dazu ein Pils.


  Sieht lecker aus, ich zähl aber mehr als nur ein Pils!:q:q:m


----------



## chester (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die anderen gabs aber erst danach! O


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sehr schön, chester!
Ginge auch mit gebratenen Spätzle!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Ginge auch mit gebratenen Spätzle!


Falsch..

Richtig:
Ginge BESSER mit gebratenen Spätzle!
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## chester (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nee Nee... Zu spätzle muss ohne jeden Zweifel eine sauce. Mindestens viel Käse. Gab es beides heute nicht. 

Und jetzt gibt es noch ne upman und nen zacapa. WE kann si schön sein...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

  lieber chester,
Du weisst, ich schätze Deine Küchen-Kompetenz und freue mich Über Deine Beiträge.
Aber da brauchts dringend ein update/upgrade!
Bei cross gebratenen Spätzle, schlonzigem Kartoffel-Salat und z. B. Braten mit Sauce müssen die Flüssig-Bestandteile nicht zwingend über des Schwaben größtes Glück ergossen werden- da gießt man die Sauce über den Kartoffelsalat,hat viel Freude dran und bleibt in gewohnter Manier Naßesser! :thumbup:


----------



## chester (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das funktioniert selbstredend nur,  wenn der Kartoffelsalat der schwäbischen Tradition folgend seiner besten Zutat beraubt wird. Der Mayonnaise. Wobei ich auch schon Zeuge werden durfte wie Kopfsalat und spätzle auf einem Teller vermengt wurden und das als gefällig galt. Ich fürchte ich bin mit solchen Sitten nicht kompatibel. Jegliche kohlenhydrathaltige Sättigungsbeilage bedarf einer Sauce!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Jegliche kohlenhydrathaltige Sättigungsbeilage bedarf einer Sauce!



#6 ...und zwar nicht zu knapp! :q


----------



## Franky (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Alles mal wieder sauleckere Bilder!
Naja, und nachdem es heute Mittag Rinderbraten mit GEBRATENEN Spätzle, Rotkohl und Sauce gab, habe ich zum Abendbrot mein "Kochergebnis" der letzten 2 Tage angeschnitten... Mit einer "gepfuschten Honig-Senf-Dill-Sauce", Baguette und Butter ein echtes Träumschn! Dazu ein kühles helles Darmstädter Braustübl.....................


----------



## Andal (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> mit GEBRATENEN Spätzle



Das inspiert mich grad eben. Werde nächste Woche mal was á la *Bami Schwa Ben*, Spätzle goes Asia, probieren. 

Der Fisch sieht auch nicht schlecht aus! #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Dazu ein kühles helles Darmstädter Braustübl.....................


 
 Bis zu diesem Punkt klang alles sehr lecker.....


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Der Fisch sieht auch nicht schlecht aus! #6



Da geh ich "ausnahmsweise" ( net gmeckert isch globt gnug)  sogar einen Schritt weiter:
Das Fischle sieht sowas von saulegga aus-der schreit geradezu" nimm mich"!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Jegliche kohlenhydrathaltige Sättigungsbeilage bedarf einer Sauce!


Quätsch....

Schinkenspätzle (alternativ, eines meiner Lieblingsessen: Statt Schinken knusprig gebratene gerauchte Schinkenwurst) mit Ei überbacken und Kartoffelsalat. 

Wurstspatzen (gerauchte Schinkenwurst in Würfeln im Teig mit drin), mit Zwiebelschmälze und Salat.

Spätzlesomelette...

Kässpätzle

Kesselbrühspätzle mit Blut-, Leberwurscht und Schweinebacken

Gebratene Spätzle mit Nordseekrabben

Gemüsespätzle (mit Gemüsejulienne nach Saison braten)

Spätzlesalat (analaog Nudelsalaten)

Endlos fortzuführen...

Wie geschrieben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wolfgang f. schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nicht jeder Tag ist Sonntag, aber jeder Tag ist Spätzlestag!
> ...


----------



## Franky (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Olaf:
Dat schmeckt! Auch wenns von da kommt :q

@ Wolfgang:
Ich sach dir das...... :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Franky:
Spätzlespuffer mit Räucherlachs...

;-)


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Thomas,
100% Zustimmung!
Des dät i au alles essa!
Ond zwar leidaschaftlich gern! :thumbup:


----------



## Andal (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aber erklär das mal Menschen, die nur Salzkartoffeln und bestenfalls etwas Reis als Beilage kennen! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sind das wirklich richtige Menschen, wenn sie keine Spätzle kennen??????

#t#t#t#t#t


----------



## Andal (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sind das wirklich richtige Menschen, wenn sie keine Spätzle kennen??????
> 
> #t#t#t#t#t



Hmmmm.... die schwätzen auch so komisch... und Knedl kennans a koane! :vik:


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sind das wirklich richtige Menschen, wenn sie keine Spätzle kennen??????
> 
> #t#t#t#t#t


Arme Schweine sind das!
Noch immer auf dem Weg zu den höheren Weihen und einer vollendeten Zivilisation!


----------



## Zerdan (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich habe letztens mal welche selber gemacht... haben aber irgendwie nur nach Wasser geschmeckt  vielleicht kann mir jemand mal sein Rezept verraten? :S oder ein Rezetpt verraten? 
Vieles Liebes Danköööööö


----------



## Josera (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wer Spätzle ißt, frißt auch kleine Kinder :vik:


----------



## chester (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eieiei, eine vollendete Zivilisation, deren kulinarischer Kernpunkt ein paar sonderlich hergestellte Nudeln?

Zurecht ist der Widerstand gegen solche in Berlin groß.


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Josera schrieb:


> Wer Spätzle ißt, frißt auch kleine Kinder :vik:


Wenn sie gut durch und anständig gewürzt sind...
@zerdan,
guck mal bei chefkoch, Stichwort "Spätzle" den Beitrag von Nike 2046 an -> das kommt dem ganzen schon ziemlich nahe


----------



## Andal (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das fängt schon mal mit dem richtigen Mehl an. Das normale Weizenmehl geht zwar auch zur Not, aber mit echtem Spätzlemehl, oder dem sog. Wiener Griessler, sprich doppelgriffigem Mehl wirds erst was richtiges.

Rezept gibts wahrscheinlich dafür so viele, wie für Kartoffelsalat. :m

Wenn ich sie mache, dann sind das genau genommen oberbayrische "Spotz'n", das was die Schwaben dann am ehesten Knöpfle nennen.

Ich nehm so um die 4-6 Eier, eine halbe Milch, eine gute Prise Salz und wirklich nur einen Hauch Muskat. Das wird sauber verschlagen und dann per Hand (!) das Mehl eingerührt. So viel bis ein zähflüßiger Teig entsteht. Das zähflüßig kann man schlecht beschreiben, das muss man fühlen. Jedenfalls muss es richtig zäh sein. Dann den Teig ruhen lassen, nochmal durchschlagen und mit dem Mittel der Wahl Spätzle ins siedende Salzwasser arbeiten.

Hier gehen dann die regionalen Unterschiede extrem auseinander. Ein Schwab wird immer sein Spätzlebretterl bevorzugen, ich schwör auf den Hobel von meiner Oma geerbt. Andere wieder nehmen ein Lochsieb... egal, Hauptsache direkt rein ins heiße Wasser!

Da bleiben sie drinnen, bis sie aufschwimmen und leicht aufschwellen. Dann entweder gleich heiß auf den Teller, oder kalt abschrecken, abtropfen lassen und später in heißer Butter aufwärmen. Dabei dürfen sie dann auch gerne ein kleines Rammerl (Kruste) bekommen.

Aber es wird sicher noch ein Schwab sein Rezept beisteuern. |wavey:


----------



## Andal (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Zurecht ist der Widerstand gegen solche in Berlin groß.



Berlin. Die hätten ja ohne nationale und internationale Zuwanderer gleich gar keine nennenswerte eigene Küche. Eisbein und Currywurst und dazu Kartoffeln. Die sollen auf Knien danken, dass sie bereichert werden!


----------



## kernell32 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

 und selbst die currywurst hamse aus bochum geklaut!


----------



## Mehrhooger (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ihr seid schon seltsame Vögel da unten mit eurem Spätzlekram... örks :q


----------



## chester (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das stimmt natürlich. Wobei noch nicht mal die Currywurst dort wirklich erfunden wurde. Vielleicht ein Abklatsch dessen.


----------



## kernell32 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sach ich doch, im Pott geklaut


----------



## Jose (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Mehrhooger schrieb:


> Ihr seid schon seltsame Vögel da unten mit eurem Spätzlekram... örks :q




hehehe #6 :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sind das wirklich richtige Menschen, wenn sie keine Spätzle kennen??????
> 
> #t#t#t#t#t


 
 Wahrscheinlich kulinarische Verbanditen.....


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Das inspiert mich grad eben. Werde nächste Woche mal was á la *Bami Schwa Ben*, Spätzle goes Asia, probieren.



Andal,

wie darf ich, als norddeutscher Muschelputzer, mir das vorstellen ? |kopfkrat
Du trägst die wieder aufgewärmten Spätzle an einer Dose KokosCreme und einem Glas Sojasprossenkeimlinge vorbei und ertränkst sie danach in Schweinshaxn-Soß ?!? |thinkerg::vik:


----------



## Andal (19. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nicht ganz so avantgarde. Statt der Bratnudeln halt Bratspätzle, Wokgemüse, Hühnerfleisch, ein paar Krabben, Hoisin-Soße, Thai-Chillie, Ketjab Manis, den obligatorischen Schuß Fischsoße und alles ordentlich gewokt. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2015)

Andal schrieb:


> Aber es wird sicher noch ein Schwab sein Rezept beisteuern. |wavey:


Aber göörne doch...

Wobei es zig Varianten gibt, und es vor allem darauf ankommt, ob man die Spätzle schaben will (bedingt weicheren Teig) oder durchdrücken (etwas festerer) oder Knöpfle machen (dazwischen)..

Als Mehl nehme ich inzwischen weder Dunst noch Spätzlesmehl (meist Mischung aus 405er, Dunst und Gries), sondern eine Mischung aus normalem 405er mit ca 15% Hartweizengries.

Damit bekommt man "kernige" und auch einfrierfähige Spätzle.

Eier werden aufgeschlagen, pro Ei (je nach Größe) ca. 1 knapper EL Wasser dazu, was den Teig geschmeidiger zu verarbeiten macht.

Mehr Wasser schadet dem Geschmack, weniger wird schwieriger zum drücken/schaben.

Man braucht seeeeeeehr viel Salz im Teig (mach ich immer über Daumen, daher keine genaue Angabe, Eier MÜSSEN richtig versalzen schmecken!).

Muskatnuss nach Geschmack und wers mag.

Dann kommt zuerst die abgeschätzte Menge Gries dazu und ein Teil des Mehles (lässt sich schlecht Mengenangabe machen, Eier verschieden groß, Wassermenge unterschiedlich, Mehl arbeitet unterschiedlich, 1 Kilo Mehl/Gries auf ca. 7 - 10 Eier) und man arbeitet einen glatten Teig (am einfachsten mit einer robusten Küchenmaschine mitm Knethaken).

Dann gibt man Stück für Stück das Mehl dazu, bis die gewünschte Teigkonsistenz erreicht ist.

Je fester, desto kerniger/bißfester die Spätzle, je weicher, desto lockerer, fluffiger - (Geschmackssache, ausprobieren)...

Dann lässt man den Teig mindestens 5 Minuten auf höchster Stufe durchschlagen in der Maschine.

Erst dann stellt man einen Topf auf mit sehr stark gesalzenem Wasser - auch dass muss schon fast versalzen schmecken.

Man bereitet vor:
Eine hohe Schüssel mit eiskaltem Wasser zum rausnehmen der Spätzle.

Ein Sieb zum abtropfen.

Eine Schüssel für die fertige Spätzle..

Die Spätzle in das KOCHENDE Wasser schaben (wenn man das erst nach dem Teig schlagen aufstellt, reicht die Ruhezeit des Teiges, bis das Wasser kocht)  oder drücken (bin faul,drücke), sobald sie nach oben kommen, mit einem Spatel am Grund des Topfes einmal schaben, manchmal setzen sich welche am Topfboden fest.

Sobald aufgeschwommen und Topfboden geschabt ist, die Spätzle mit einem Schaumlöffel rausnehmen, GUT abtropfen lassen und direkt ins kalte Wasser geben.

Bis das Wasser wieder richtig kocht, Spätzle aus dem kalten Wasser abschütten in ein Sieb und GUT mit kaltem Wasser abspülen.

Dann die nächsten Spätzle schaben oder drücken, Vorgang wiederholen, nur dass man vor dem erneuten abspülen im Sieb natürlich die zuvor im Sieb befindlichen Spätzle  zuerst mal in die bereit gestellte Vorratsschüssel gibt.

Sind so alle Spätzle verarbeitet gibt man ca. 1 EL NORMALES, vor allem geschmacksneutrales Speiseöl (Raps, Mais) über die gesamten Spätzle und mischt diese gut, bei Spätzle von 7 - 10 Eiern (sonst entsprechend mehr/weniger Öl verwenden).

10 Minuten stehen lassen und nochmals durchmischen, so "kleben" sie bei der Aufbewahrung (Kühlschrank) oder nach dem frosten (kann man gut einfrieren), ich wiege immer 500 Gramm fertige Spätzle ab (2 gute Beilagenportionen) und gebe die einfach in Gefrierbeutel zum einfrieren.

Zum servieren die Spätzle als Beilage (über Nacht aufgetaut ausm Froster oder aus dem Kühlschrank) entweder in einem Sieb kurz (5 - 10 Sekunden) portionsweise in kochendem Salzwasser aufwärmen (wie "frisch gekocht") oder in etwas Butter anschwenken..

Oder Spätzle zu allem verarbeiten, wozu man Lust hat - man kann Spätzle zu allem verwenden, wofür man auch Knödel, Kartoffeln, Reis, Nudeln etc. verwendet:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schinkenspätzle (alternativ, eines meiner Lieblingsessen: Statt Schinken knusprig gebratene gerauchte Schinkenwurst) mit Ei überbacken und Kartoffelsalat.
> 
> Wurstspatzen (gerauchte Schinkenwurst in Würfeln im Teig mit drin), mit Zwiebelschmälze und Salat.
> 
> ...



Achja, damits nicht vergessen wird.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wolfgang f. schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nicht jeder Tag ist Sonntag, aber jeder Tag ist Spätzlestag!
> ...



;-)))


----------



## Korallenplaty (20. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern musste ich aus dem Kanal einen 50er Döbel entnehmen und wollte ihn verwerten. 

Also habe ich ihn filetiert und in unseren Thermomix getan. Wasser, Salz, Pfeffer, Zwiebeln, ein Ei und etwas Brötchen dazugetan und schon hatte ich einen gut kentbaren Teig. 

Dann allesin der Pfanne gut angebraten.

Ich bin vom Döbelgeschmack jetzt nicht besonders bgeistert, wollte aber einfach mal ne Möglichkeit zeigen, wie man Weißfisch vielleicht verwerten kann. 

Gräten hat man absolut NICHT gespürt.


----------



## Jose (20. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich glaube, hier sollte mal einer anständig Currywurst mit Fritten rotweiß posten, damits wieder lecker wird :m


----------



## wolfgang f. (20. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:mFür CuWuSchranke gibts doch selbst in Bonn Büdchen...
Edelfutter wie Spätzle sind nun mal viel erwähnenswerter-da mußt Du durch!|supergri
@Thomas,
i muass Di explizit loba! Dei Rezept isch sogar für Fischkepf noh an echda Zugang zom Hemmel!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> @Thomas,
> i muass Di explizit loba! Dei Rezept isch sogar für Fischkepf noh an echda Zugang zom Hemmel!#6



mr muas jo irgendwie kuldur an die nobringa.....


----------



## kreuzass (20. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ihr mit eurer Gossensprache.
Versteht doch keine Sau :q

Danke für's Rezept, Thomas. Notiert. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gerne - davon ab:
kuldursbrooch.........


----------



## kreuzass (20. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aha, |licht


----------



## Jose (20. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> gerne - davon ab:
> kuldursbrooch.........



suppkuldursbrooch #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Jose:
harde konsonande gibds ed bei ons.....

;-))))))))))))


@ kreuzass:
Übersetzung:
Kultursprache..........
;-)))))))))))))


----------



## Jose (20. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ja Thomas, hilf mich mal...

wie krieg ich denn 'kuldursbrooch'-korrekt den gag mit 'suppe' und 'sub' hin?

aaach, mit sprache besetzt man hirne.

wühl misch besedst... :m





Jose schrieb:


> suppkuldursbrooch #6





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Jose:
> harde konsonande gibds ed bei ons.....
> 
> ;-))))))))))))
> ...



ps: bei mir gabs heute auch was fremdländisches: huhn&schwein auf chinesisch, an bambusch (...das gefällt euch schwaben: "bambusch", sorry , "bammbuschh",und 'sammbalöhlegg'...)
legger #6


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (21. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich muss mich mal an dieser Stelle outen. Ja, ich bin überzeugter Ruhrpottler, Westfale und lebe gerne jenseits von komischen Sprachen und Weißwürsten und so ein Kram 

Aber: Durch meine schwäbische Schwägerin habe ich Spätzle schätzen gelernt. Ich mache sie mittlerweile auch selbst. |bigeyes
Dazu eine leckere Pilzpfanne und ein schickes Zanderfilet... 

Ihr habt nicht nur schlechte Seiten... :l


----------



## kreuzass (21. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Jose:
> harde konsonande gibds ed bei ons.....
> 
> ;-))))))))))))
> ...



Ich schmeiss' mich weg! |muahah:


----------



## wolfgang f. (22. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Ich muss mich mal an dieser Stelle outen. Ja, ich bin überzeugter Ruhrpottler, Westfale und lebe gerne jenseits von *komischen Sprache*n und Weißwürsten und *so ein Kram*
> *Weder noch! Ich sach nua Adolf Techtmaia alias Jürgen von Manger! Kennse den? Dat is aina von Oich un wie tut dea redan? **kuck ma **in Yutjube!**
> Un wat Du Kram nenns, is bestas Futta -da kommen die Kumpels extra zu uns füa!!! *
> Aber: Durch meine schwäbische Schwägerin habe ich Spätzle schätzen gelernt. Ich mache sie mittlerweile auch selbst. |bigeyes
> ...



Aber wir kriegen deswegen mit keinem Streit, frotzelt Ihr nur wegen unserer Kuldurschbrooch- so können wir wenigstens unsere Geheimnisse ohne weitere Verschlüsselung austauschen, gell Thomas, diu brauched doch gar et älles wissa:q
Im Übrigen gibts an der Stelle aber auch ein Kompliment zurück: Eure an und für sich derbe westfälische Hausmannskost ist zum Teil auch mal ne leckere Abwechslung!  
An Pfefferpotthast, Himmel und Erde und vor allem Euer Pumpernickel (mit richtigem Camembert!) oder amWestfälischen Schinken habe ich nichts auszusetzen- und das kommt einem Lob bei uns gleich! (Net g´meckert isch g´lobt g´nug!)


----------



## Jose (22. September 2015)

*give non-spätzles a chance*

besondere situationen erfordern besondere maßnahmen.

hier mal was Quick&Dirty, absolut spätzle-free.


----------



## KölnerAngler (22. September 2015)

*AW: give non-spätzles a chance*



Jose schrieb:


> besondere situationen erfordern besondere maßnahmen.
> 
> hier mal was Quick&Dirty, absolut spätzle-free.



Hey Jose, 
genau das gleiche gab es auch bei uns, nur das Markrele hier Forellen und ein Aal waren!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ein Gedicht mit nem Spätzlespufffer ;-)


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein Gedicht mit nem Spätzlespufffer ;-)


 
 Oder 'nem Ka-Sa mit *ordentlich Majo* drinne.....


----------



## wolfgang f. (22. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gehört zwar in den Raubfisch-Trööt, würde mir aber auch hier schmecken- vor allem mit etwas frischen Meerrettich und viel schlonzigem schwäbischen Kartoffelsalat!|supergri|supergri|supergri

@Hein,
ok -Du warst schneller...
aber bei mir dafür ohne Majo


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> @Hein,
> ok -Du warst schneller...
> aber bei mir dafür ohne Majo



Ob nun mit oder ohne Majo.....
Mich würde interessieren, was Jose da im Glas hat :#2:


----------



## Jose (22. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schhinnn :#2:,

weil aquavit nixe


----------



## siloaffe (22. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gabs Hornfisch (vom Kubitzerbodden) ohne Spätzle, Brot oder sonstigen Blödsinn nur n paar Zwiebeln und n 43 auf Eis dabei!


----------



## Jose (22. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ohne spätzle? kriegt der thomas 'n horn bei den hornfischen...


----------



## siloaffe (22. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ohne spätzle? kriegt der thomas 'n horn bei den hornfischen...





:q:q:q:q

Naja, mal ehrlich!

Wat is besser Hornfisch ohne Spätzle oder Spätzle oder Hornfisch??? 

Bin ja keine Frau also kein multitasking!!!


----------



## Jose (22. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

spätzle...


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein Gedicht mit nem Spätzlespufffer ;-)



ich glaub, jetzt hab ichs begriffen.
spätzle rules...

damals in wg begegnung der 3. art: schwäbisch, weiblich, spätzle-trächtig. und als "OH, GUD" 'nen löffel linsen drauf.

ich verstehs jetzt: lieber sechs spätzle aufm dach als ne konkrete currywurst usw. usw.

der "schwob" gedeiht in verschwenderischer spätzle-sparsamkeit.

kommt das hin, Thomas (und was ist mit den linsen???)


----------



## wolfgang f. (23. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Herbst-Anfang:
:mBasic: Ghee (Butterschmalz), Zwiebeln, Currypaste gelb, Chili, Ingwer, Karotten, Kartoffeln, Hokaido, Butternut, Kokosmilch,  Hühner-Brühe, O-Saft, Zucker, Salz, geschroteter Pfeffer
Topping: Bauchspeck, Kräuter-Croutons, Limetten-Öl, Kürbiskern-Öl, ... 
->fertig ist eine meiner liebsten Suppen und so kann ich der Sache was abgewinnen!#6


----------



## Darket (23. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute ganz klassisch: die gestern gekochten Königsberger Klopse. Und jetzt kann ich nicht mehr gehen, sondern nur noch rollen.


----------



## Darket (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich finde "Es gibt kein Vakuum" da durchaus treffend |supergri


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist bei Euch Hauptstädtern ganz klassisch auch mit Kapernsauce,  Rote Bete-Salat und Reis?
Da kann ich auch futtern als gäbs kein morgen! #6


----------



## Andal (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Königsberger Klopse, die schlimmste Verschwendung von Hackfleisch, die es gibt.

Schon als Kind mochte ich keine Kapern, hatte aber eine Oma, die der felsenfesten Überzeugung war, dass es allen schmeckt, so lange es ihr schmeckt und zu essen sei, was auf den Tisch kommt. Es war und es ist fürchterlich!


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kapern mag´ ich schon gern, allerdings gehören die wirklich nich´ zum hack, sondern zum hühnerfrikassee.


----------



## Andal (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kapern gehören auf den Komposthaufen. Fenchel und Anis gleich hinterhergeschmissen!


----------



## Darket (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kapernsauce natürlich. Rote Beete auch, allerdings Kartoffeln, kein Reis. Geht aber auch gut. 
@Andal
Ich schätze Kapern sonst auch nicht so sehr, kommen bei mir sehr selten irgendwo ran. Aber bei Königsberger Klopsen geht kein Weg dran vorbei, finde sie da auch sehr passend. Fenchelsamen gehen auch nicht immer (anja, im Rotaugenfutter schon), passen aber sehr schön zu gegrilltem Schweinefleisch. Bei Amis bin ich bei Dir, allerdings mit Ausnahme eines guten Raki (das sind meine türkischen Wurzeln) oder bei einem wirklich guten(!!!) Ouzo. Also nicht dem Mist, den der Stammgrieche gratis ausschenkt, wenn man länger auf den Tisch warten muss, sondern ab Plomari aufwärts.


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

"Alles Geschmackssache" sagte der, der in die Hose geschxxxen hatte...
Anis in Weihnachtsbrötle, Fenchel-Knollen zu arabischer Mezze, Kapern auf der passenden Pizza-
mal wieder auf schwäbisch: "a guate Sau frisst alles! "


----------



## Andal (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nein, nein, nein... dieses Zeug das ess ich nicht! #q

gez. Andal aka Rumpelstiltzchen #h


----------



## Darket (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kapern übrigens auch schön in einer pikanten Tomatensalsa zu selbst gemachten Kartoffelwedges und Grillspießen aus Schweinefilet (gewürzt mit zerstoßenen Fenchelsamen :m).


----------



## Andal (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn es dir taugt, hau rein. |wavey:


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Nein, nein, nein... dieses Zeug das ess ich nicht! #qgez. Andal aka Rumpelstiltzchen #h



Dein Zitat ("nein, meine Suppe ess ich nicht...") gehört aber passend zum thread zum Suppenkaspar! :q 

Btw: eines der ,wie ich finde, besten Spaghetti-Gerichte, die Pasta alla puttanesca wäre ohne Caperi undenkbar..., Vitello tonnato dito...
.. aber wie schon geschrieben->:m jedem das seine .


----------



## Schtuka (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dazu fällt mir was ein... In unserer Betriebskantine gabs mal Königsberger Klopse ohne Kapern. Die Kapern durfte man sich dann extra nehmen aus Rücksicht auf diejenigen, die keine Kapern mögen. Für mich ein SKANDAL! Weil ein paar Kapern ins Fleisch gehören und deren Aroma sich erst nach einer Weile in der Soße entwickelt. Ich hab mich beschwert und dann musste ich mir anhören wie untelerant ich sei! Schließlich mögen manche Leute keine Kapern. Bei uns gibts immer drei Gerichte zur Auswahl - Ja dann sollen die Kapernfeinde doch was anderes essen!

Ist Euch auch aufgefallen, dass die Toleranz immer nur in eine Richtung geht? Das nervt mich langsam, und nicht nur beim Essen!


----------



## Revilo62 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Meine Kids mögen auch keine Kapern, aber nicht des Geschmacks wegen, sondern wegen der Kapernknospe selbst. 
Jetzt werden ein paar Klößchen ohne Kapern gemacht, dafür kommen kleine Paprika-Würfel mit rein, damit sie besser gefunden werden, die Kapern für die Sauce kommen in ein kleines Gewürzbeutelchen und werden mitgekocht Geschmack da - Kapern bei mir auf dem Teller.
Königsberger Klopse sind ja wie Döner ohne Fleisch - hab ich jetzt mehrfach schon beim Türken gehört #d

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich finde es wirklich schön, dass so viele Leute diese Klopse so schätzen. Bitte nehmt meine Ration doch auch gleich...! 

Ich mach mir jetzt lieber ein schönes "Röschti Calzone" machen. Röschti gefüllt mit Zwiebeln, Speck, Pilzen und Käse. #6


----------



## Schtuka (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich mach mir jetzt lieber ein schönes "Röschti Calzone" machen. Röschti gefüllt mit Zwiebeln, Speck, Pilzen und Käse. #6



ohhh, das hört sich lecker an! Danke für den Tipp!

Zur Belohnung gibts einen alten SWR3 Gag mit Fred-Bezug: Wie sage ich auf italienisch richtig "Karl kommt aus dem Osten?"





Antwort: Calzone


----------



## Revilo62 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bis auf den Käse klingt das gut .... schmeckt bestimmt auch 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Meine Kids mögen auch keine Kapern, aber nicht des Geschmacks wegen, sondern wegen der Kapernknospe selbst.



Als Kind mochte ich auch keine Kapern; jetzt schon.
Wenn ich aber heute unserer Tochter ( 8 ) ein Glas Kapernäpfel oder 'ne Tafel Schokolade wahlweise vorsetzen würde, nimmt sie die Kapernäpfel.

Keine Ahnung, was meine Frau und ich in der kulinarischen Erziehung richtig ( oder falsch |kopfkrat ) gemacht haben #c


----------



## Darket (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich finde es wirklich schön, dass so viele Leute diese Klopse so schätzen. Bitte nehmt meine Ration doch auch gleich...!
> 
> Ich mach mir jetzt lieber ein schönes "Röschti Calzone" machen. Röschti gefüllt mit Zwiebeln, Speck, Pilzen und Käse. #6



Würde ich auch nicht von der Tischkante schubsen... Mjam


----------



## Andal (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich mach mir jetzt lieber ein schönes "Röschti Calzone" machen. Röschti gefüllt mit Zwiebeln, Speck, Pilzen und Käse. #6



Leider haben die Kartoffeln nicht wirklich für ein Röschti getaugt. Jetzt sinds halt etwas größere Kartoffelpuffer mit dieser Füllung geworden.


----------



## Torkel (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht geil aus ! Hauptsache der ist nicht ganz so fettig/ölig


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das ist mal ne anständige Einmann-Portion!
Würd ich mir auch gefallen lassen!
 #6#6#6


----------



## Andal (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Torkel schrieb:


> Sieht geil aus ! Hauptsache der ist nicht ganz so fettig/ölig



Das hat man selber in der Hand. Statt dem Bauchspeck nimmt man Würfel vom Katenschinken, oder vom Schwarzwälderschinken. Auch beim Käse kann man sparen. Statt eher schwerem Emmentaler, oder Bergkäse, geht das auch mit einem Bierkäse. Der hat dann nur 7% und nicht weit über 40% i.Tr.

Die Röschti/Puffer legst du nach der Pfanne kurz auf Küchenkrepp, dann ist auch schon viel Öl wieder weg.

Außerdem zieht man sich so etwas auch nicht jeden Tag als solche Portion rein. Aber heute hatte ich einfach Bock auf eine schöne Völlerei. Und ein eiskaltes Bierchen (orig. Schönramer Hell) gabs auch dazu. #h


----------



## Jose (24. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kein foto, "goa luschd ned" (harte konsonaten darfs ja nicht).
also: 
magere pilzausbeute (3 steinis, 8 maronen) aufgepeppt mit sahne und grünen klößen.
(xtrem lecker, die klöße, aber heidenai, was für ne arbeit)


haach, doch 'n 'foddo'

sieht schlonzig aus und schmeckt auch so: opa ohne zähne geeignet. legger"






und es grünt so grün: Grüne Klöße:





das anstrengende rezept für die klöße:

mehlige kartoffeln. schälen
1/3 kochen.
2/3 roh fein reiben
die geriebenen maximal  über schüssel auspressen (ist so'n leinensäckchen super für)
nach ca. 20 min kartoffelwasser abgiessen, die stärke hat sich dann abgesetzt.
gekochte kartoffeln fein stampfen bzw. durch ne muspresse und möglichst heiß mit den ausgepressten geriebenen kartoffeln und der abgesetzten stärke mischen. klöße formen und in kochendes salzwasser geben, zügig vom feuer nehmen und so 20 min ziehen lassen.
sind die leckersten und klitschigsten klöße, die ich kenne.
(kannste jeden bayrischen in die ecke semmeln :m)
reste in scheiben angebraten. auch lecker


----------



## ollidaiwa (25. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin,

Milchreis mit Brombeererdbeerhimbeerkirschgrütze.

Milchreis: 

3 Liter Milch mit dem ausgekratztem Mark einer Vanilleschote, der Schale einer abgewaschenen Biozitrone und Zucker nach Geschmack zum aufkochen bringen. Den Herd runterschalten auf halbe Kraft, den Milchreis zugeben und 25 - 35 min. (verschiedene Sorten) ziehen lassen.
Aber immer umrühren!


----------



## Andal (25. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da kannst du mich auch haben, da tropft der Zahn! #6


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ganz köstlich Ollidaiwa #6

R.S.


----------



## wolfgang f. (26. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



			
				ollidaiwa4409413 schrieb:
			
		

> Brombeer*erbeer*himbeerkirschgrütze.


...frische Erdbeeren Ende September- kann man , muß man aber nicht ...#t


----------



## ollidaiwa (26. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das Foto ist während des Entsaftens der Erdbeeren im Juli gemacht worden. Die rote Grütze wird dann nach Bedarf mit Brombeersaft, Himbeeren, Kirschen usw. gekocht.


----------



## Steff-Peff (27. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern gab es Frischlingkeule aus dem Dutch Oven
Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## ollidaiwa (28. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vanillequarkpudding mit Früchten.


----------



## Jose (28. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Vanillequarkpudding mit Früchten.



legger#6


----------



## Jose (30. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

shortnotice 

1,25 kg steinpilze
knofi, zwiebel, sahne
an PÜ (püree)

bilder nicht nötig oder sogar vor die perlen
*
LÄGGA!*, auch für oma&opa und alle mit kieferbruch 


ps: boletus aus nicht-nrgs, in nrw schon fast unmöglich.
(machen frau dr. und ihre gang jetzt auch in pilze?)


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hatte heute 'Malheur' beim Rübenmalheur.
Büschen viel Wasser mit aufgesetzt.
Nun gut, eher Steckrübensuppe. Der Hunger trieb es rein |uhoh:


----------



## Jose (30. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Steckrüben?
können wir dir helfen, ist es wirklich so bös?

steckrübenwinter...


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> Steckrüben?
> können wir dir helfen, ist es wirklich so bös?



Eher noch schlimmer #t
Danke für Dein Angebot; komme ich gerne drauf zurück.
Zumindest, bevor ich auch noch Spätzle mit da rein schnippeln muß. |rolleyes


----------



## Torkel (30. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute garnicht gekocht. Oma kam mit Kohlrouladen und Mutter mit Schweinsbraten vorbei unangemeldeter Besuch kann so schön sein:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mid Schbäzle wird elles besser.........


----------



## Jose (30. September 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> ...Zumindest, bevor ich auch noch Spätzle mit da rein schnippeln muß. |rolleyes



jau mann, that's talkin' !!!!


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Frei nach 'Torfrock'

Sonntags in uns're Gemeinde,
tut man nach uraltem Brauch,
sich Kaffee und Kuchen in Bauch
und mittags Gemüse mit Schweine.


----------



## wolfgang f. (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Thomas und alle Insider südlich des Knödel-Spätzle-Äquators:

:mWer von Euch kennt dieses vieeel besser schmeckend als aussehendes Gericht?|kopfkrat:vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> @Thomas und alle Insider südlich des Knödel-Spätzle-Äquators:
> 
> :mWer von Euch kennt dieses vieeel besser schmeckend als aussehendes Gericht?|kopfkrat:vik:


 
 Manta-Platte ?


----------



## wolfgang f. (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:qDu bisch doch gwies an "Fischkopf" ond darfsch drwäga gar net mitmacha- abr liegsch eh vellig drneba!
Odr siehsch Du oiba frittierte Herdepfel ond Körrie-Wuscht?


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei uns gab es Samstag Perlhuhn mit Äpfeln, Zwiebel und Möhrchen  im Bratschlauch mit Cidre gegart.
 Beilage waren Kartoffelspalten aus der Bratpfanne.:l
 Als Getränk musste ein Pinot Noir von der Ahr herhalten.


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> :qDu bisch doch gwies an "Fischkopf" ond darfsch drwäga gar net mitmacha- abr liegsch eh vellig drneba!
> Odr siehsch Du oiba frittierte Herdepfel ond Körrie-Wuscht?


 
 Mist, ertappt.  Schnell weg 

 War nur'n Test, ob Ihr Manta's kennt 

 Ich such mal ein Muschelputzer-Foto raus,
was Ihr dann erraten müsst |supergri


----------



## Andal (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> @Thomas und alle Insider südlich des Knödel-Spätzle-Äquators:
> 
> :mWer von Euch kennt dieses vieeel besser schmeckend als aussehendes Gericht?|kopfkrat:vik:



Der Kartoffelsalat und das Zwiebelschmälzle (übrigens sehr knickerig portioniert!  ) ist klar. Das "Weiße" beinhaltet auf jeden Fall kleine Schinkenwürferl und ist offensichtlich mit einer, scheints käsigen, Soße überzogen. Wahrscheinlich ist es so eine Art Schinkenknöpfle!? #c

Ich würde es aber auf jeden Fall sofort und ohne Proteste essen! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wurschtknöpf?

Bei mir gabs Kartoffelsalat, mit gerauchter Schinkenwurscht und in Ei gebackene Spätzle und Kopfsalat


----------



## Jose (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Bei mir gabs... Spätzle...



JUNKIE :m


----------



## Jose (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bei mir gabs "leckerer abend" (zwiebelkuchen ohne boden) 
und es wird ein stickiges erwachen geben. kennen wir ('*you better run')


----------



## wolfgang f. (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wurschtknöpf?
> 
> Bei mir gabs Kartoffelsalat, mit gerauchter Schinkenwurscht und in Ei gebackene Spätzle und Kopfsalat



Ziemlich korrekt-hoissed bei uns Wurschdschbatza...
Für Hochdeutsche "Wurstspatzen"!
Very Fine Stuff!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...Bei mir gabs... Spätzle...
> ...


Morgen gibts reschtliche Kartoffelsalat, Spätzle und grobe Bratwurscht mit Soß......


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> hoissed bei uns Wurschdschbatza...
> Für Hochdeutsche "Wurstspatzen"!



Häääähhhhh...... ?????? |kopfkrat...|bigeyes.....#d


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Morgen gibts reschtliche Kartoffelsalat, Spätzle und grobe Bratwurscht mit Soß......



 Wie kann man denn Kartoffelsalat UND Spätzle gleichzeitig essen ?!? ;+


----------



## wolfgang f. (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn Kartoffelsalat UND Spätzle gleichzeitig essen ?!? ;+



Vor allem mit gutem Appetit und Freude an leckerem Essen! #6


----------



## Andal (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn Kartoffelsalat UND Spätzle gleichzeitig essen ?!? ;+



Am besten mit einem großen Löffel! :m

Morgen gibts Krautspätzle... kleingeschnittenes Weißkraut mit Zwiebeln und Grammeln (Grieben) schon langsam braun braten, mit Salz, Pfeffer und Kümmel würzen und dann die Spätzle untermischen. Beilage: Schönramer Hell.


----------



## wolfgang f. (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Morgen gibts Krautspätzle... kleingeschnittenes Weißkraut mit Zwiebeln und Grammeln (Grieben) schon langsam braun braten, mit Salz, Pfeffer und Kümmel würzen und dann die Spätzle untermischen.


Auch sehr lecker!
Gibts bei mir öfter mal in der Sauerkraut-Version - vor allem in der kalten Jahreszeit!


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Am besten mit einem großen Löffel! :m


 
 Damit die Majo vom Ka-Sa nicht auch noch an den Spätzle vorbei tropft ???   :m


----------



## Andal (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du wirst es auch noch lernen. Majo kann man in den K-Salat geben, aber halt nicht immer, weils nicht überall passt. 

Zum Backfisch gar keine Frage, da ist der Majo-K-Salat Pflicht, aber zum einem schön reschen Krustenbratl mit Semmelknödel und Soß passt er halt überhaupt nicht dazu, da muss er lauwarm und schlonzig sein. - Variatio delectat!


----------



## Jose (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hilf mir mal einer: was ist ein Thermomix und was soll daran so toll sein?


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> hilf mir mal einer: was ist ein Thermomix und was soll daran so toll sein?



Ist so'n High-Tech Gerät, für Leute, die nicht kochen können ( oder wollen).

Gibt aber wohl diese Woche bei einem namhaften Discounter ein Gerät im Angebot, welches eine gewisse, visuelle Ähnlichkeit besitzt, aber zu einem 5.tel des Vorwerk Preises.


----------



## wolfgang f. (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

*jose:*"lieber die taube im frigo als spätzle auf dem teller..."
Find ich gut! Da Du ja nicht so weit zum Pott hast und dort die Tauben eh alle umweltverseucht sein müßten, iss Du die mal ruhig... So bleiben die Spätzle eine gesunde Geniesser-Angelegenheit!|supergri#6

Und den Thermomix betreffend->:m frag doch mal direkt Mozartkugel- der ist schwärmender Experte!|supergri wobei Heins erster Satz die Sache schon ganz gut auf den Punkt bringt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Thermomisthread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=300287


----------



## Jose (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thermomisthread:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=300287


auf dich ist einfach verlass, danke.



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> ...Da Du ja nicht so weit zum Pott hast und dort die Tauben eh alle umweltverseucht sein müßten, iss Du die mal ruhig...



ein spätzle-hassprediger :m


----------



## wolfgang f. (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ein spätzle-hassprediger :m



:mEtz hausch aber Nägel nei!|supergri
#dDie Hassprediger sind doch eher bei Euch z.B. in Köln zu finden, gell ?!#t 
Und Deine Rede läßt ja auch keinen Zweifel an Deiner Spätzleesser-Aversion/ Diskriminierungsbereitschaft|supergri|supergri


----------



## Jose (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> ...
> Und Deine Rede läßt ja auch keinen Zweifel an Deiner Spätzleesser-Aversion/ Diskriminierungsbereitschaft|supergri|supergri



spätzleverblendete lesart...

spätzle-esser sind mir fritte. sollen die doch. mir egal.

nur spätzle aufm teller, nein, die ess ich nicht (auch nicht vom schwäbischblankgescheuertenboden)


zeigst du evtl. eine spätzle-nebenwirkung?


----------



## Rotauge (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern gab es bei uns ein Lachsfilet auf der Erlenholzplanke indirekt gegrillt im Kugelgrill, dazu geröstete Schalotten und Paprika und Baguette. Der Lachs wurde mit einer selbstgemachten Vinaigrette eingepinselt.


----------



## wolfgang f. (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> zeigst du evtl. eine spätzle-nebenwirkung?



. Kann schon sein- Entzugs-Syndrom,  hatte 3Tage keine geschabten....


----------



## wolfgang f. (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Rotauge schrieb:


> Gestern gab es bei uns ein Lachsfilet auf der Erlenholzplanke indirekt gegrillt im Kugelgrill, dazu geröstete Schalotten und Paprika und Baguette. Der Lachs wurde mit einer selbstgemachten Vinaigrette eingepinselt.


Lecker!  Hab ich auch schon paar mal gemacht!
Du schreibst Vinaigrette? Das würde mich interessieren! Verrätst Du uns, was da reinkommt?
Ich mach eine Marinade v. a.  aus Honig, braunem Zucker, Soja-Sauce und Zitrone + paar Gewürze....


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin,

Lachsfilet gegrillt - sehr fein sage ich da nur |rolleyes

Bei uns gab es die Tage Keulchen von der Wildsau geschmort an Butter Töften , Apfel-Rotkohl und frischen Pfifferlingen in Sahnesosse, Speck, Zwiebeln und Kräutern.

Dazu reichlich braune Sosse, gezogen aus dem wildschwein-Gemüsefond.

Geschmort, ausgelöst, angerichtet


----------



## Andal (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ned schlecht, aber... 



> Dazu reichlich braune Sosse, gezogen aus dem wildschwein-Gemüsefond.



Da gehört ein flaumiger Böhmischer Knödel dazu, oder ein feiner Serviettenknödel und nicht so eine Werktagsbeilage wie Kartoffeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oder Spätzle.............
:q:q:q


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aaah, ich muss noch Viel dazu lernen - hier pfeift ein eisiger Wind :m

Davon ab - ich kenne Eure Mehlspeisen - aus der Packung vom A.di |supergri

R.S.


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rheinspezie; für mich sieht es klasse aus #6


 Ich mache heute gefüllte Paprika.  ( mit Reis als Beilage... )


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ich mache heute gefüllte Paprika.  ( mit Reis als Beilage... )


Hehehe, cool, ich auch, plus Salat .....

Ich will mal testen, wie ich mit einen Tag Spätzlesentzug fertig werde...
|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Andal (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da brauchts keinen Aldi dazu. Aber auch wenn Mehl eine Hauptzutat ist, so ist der Böhmische Knödel eine Beilage. Mehlspeisen sind wieder was anderes. Das nimmt die KuK Küche sehr genau!


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich will mal testen, wie ich mit einen Tag Spätzlesentzug fertig werde...
> |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


 
 Wenn Du Dich ab morgen mit Verbanditen fraternisierst, wissen wir zumindest, woran es liegen könnte. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Deswegen trink ich Alkohol zum Essen, um solche Wirkungen zu verhindern...
;-)))))


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Du wirst es auch noch lernen......
> 
> .....Zum Backfisch gar keine Frage, da ist der Majo-K-Salat Pflicht



Versuche es ja zu lernen #t

Für mich als Muschelputzer ist z.B. ein Backfisch eine junge Deern....... 

Der andere Backfisch; sprich Fisch mit so 'ner Panade verhunzt, ist wiederum für mich ein Frevel. |uhoh:


----------



## Franky (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Olaf: solange es sich um eine solche Panierung handelt...http://bc01.rp-online.de/polopoly_f...4.png_gen/derivatives/d540x303/2215343494.png
:q
Panade is watt anners! Dat is in watt drin... Z. b. Brotfüllung bei Gans/Pute...

Spätzle (selbstgemacht) hatte ich drei Tage lang - mit "Jägertopf"! Schweinefilet mit Champignon-Pfifferling-Rahmsauce... 
Ich glaub, heute ist mal wieder "Fischerfrühstück" dran: Bratkartoffeln, Rührei, Krabben


----------



## Andal (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ah geh, so ein fangfrisches Köhlerfilet, schön mit einer Bierteigkruste ausgebacken... das ißt du sicher auch!


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> @ Olaf: solange es sich um eine solche Panierung handelt...http://bc01.rp-online.de/polopoly_f...4.png_gen/derivatives/d540x303/2215343494.png
> :q
> Panade is watt anners! Dat is in watt drin... Z. b. Brotfüllung bei Gans/Pute...
> 
> ...


 
 Beim ersten musst Du ja auch die Panierung abmachen.... sonst knirscht es zwischen den Zähnen und Sand kommt ins Getriebe.....  

 Spätzle knusper ich ja auch liebend gerne; auch mit Soß.....
 Dein Jägertopf klingt auch klasse.

 Und so'n Fischerfrühstück #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Ah geh, so ein fangfrisches Köhlerfilet, schön mit einer Bierteigkruste ausgebacken... das ißt du sicher auch!



Offen gesagt; ich würde das Bier trinken und die Teigkruste abmachen 
Ansonsten : NA KLAR !

Hab einfach eine gewisse Aversion entwickelt, nachdem ich vor Jahren in Florida mal eine supi-legga klingende Seafoodplate hatte, wo dann ALLES ( inkl. Austern ) fett paniert war und aus der Friteuse kam.
Und da es ein Kundendinner war; konnte ich den Koch auch nicht kielholen.....


----------



## Franky (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mein "Jägerpott" sieht ungefähr so aus:

1.200 g Schweinefilet in Medaillons geschnitten
600 g Champignons
eine Handvoll getrocknete Pfifferlinge
125 ml Weisswein
1 l Fond (Wild/Kalb/Huhn)
2 Zwiebeln
1 - 2 Zehen Knoblauch
250 g Creme fraiche
Rosmarin
Thymian
Pfeffer
Café de Paris
Salz

- Pfifferlinge in ein wenig Wasser einweichen (ca. 30 Minuten), Wasser nicht wegkippen
- Champignons in Scheiben schnibbeln
- Zwiebeln und Knofi stückeln
- Die Medaillons kurz und scharf anbraten, bei 100° C zur Seite stellen
- Champignons und Pfifferlinge (ohne Wasser ) anbraten
- wenn sie Farbe nehmen - Hitze runter, Kräuter, Knoblauch und Zwiebeln rein
- mit Weisswein ablöschen, leicht einreduzieren lassen
- "Pfifferlingswasser" und Fond reinkippen
- Salzen, Pfeffern und leicht mit Cafe de Paris abschmecken.
- ca 20 Minuten köcheln lassen...
- Creme Fraiche reinkipnne, Fleisch rein, final abschmecken...

Spätze:
1/3 Hartweizengrieß, 2/3 405er Weizenmehl, je 100 g 1 Ei, Salz, Wasser
---> für 3 Hungrige 
300 g Weizenmehl
150 g Hartweizengrieß
4 Eier
Prise Salz
so viel Wasser, bis leicht zäher teig entsteht
-> ca 30 Minuten in Kühlschrank. Achtung: Teig zieht noch an und wird zähflüssiger. daher für Spätzlereibe etwas flüssiger zu anfang aufmixen

Über Spätzlereibe in sprudelndes Salzwasser reiben, abschöpfen und in Schüssel/Abseiher geben.
Wenn Teig aufgebraucht: Stück Butter in die Pfanne, Spätzle "portionsweise" leicht Farbe nehmen lassen

--> auf Teller, orrnlichen Schlach Schweinefilet mit Sauce dran und mampf!


----------



## Andal (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Hein:

Das ist dann gut verständlich. Wenn man sich mal irgendwo den Graus angefressen hat, dann wird man den nicht so schnell wieder los. Gibt ja noch genügend Alternativen. So ein gedämpfter Schellfisch mit Dillsoße ist auch nichts, was mich vom Tisch verjagen kann!


----------



## Josera (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

















Mal ohne viel Worte ein Schnelles Gericht Blech einfach für 45-55 Min. in den Ofen und gut ist das lecker schmackt dazu eine Joghurt Soße und Salat fertig.


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> @ Hein:
> 
> Das ist dann gut verständlich. Wenn man sich mal irgendwo den Graus angefressen hat, dann wird man den nicht so schnell wieder los.


 
 Jau, speziell als der Kellner ( nachdem er mein Gesicht sah ), dienstbeflissen sofort den Ketchup dazu brachte.....  #q#q

 Aber damit Du mich nicht falsch verstehst.....

 Meine Tochter hat mit 2-3 Jahren schon Matjes / Bückling / Karpfen Blau / Hecht mit Speckmantel usw. verknuspert und sich beschwert |krach:, wenn es im Kindergarten mal Fischstäbchen gab. 

 Alles richtig gemacht :vik:


----------



## Andal (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So sind sie halt die Amerikanesen. Entweder Fast Food, oder wenn es wirklich gut sein sol, ist man danach fast pleite.

Wobei ja zwischen einer Panade und irgendetwas Paniertem schon Welten liegen können. Man darf so eine Frittenbudenpanade aus einem ordentlich gebrauchten Ölbad nicht mit einer feinen Panade aus eigens geriebenen Bröseln von bestem Weißgebäck vergleichen!

Ein feines Fischfilet, umhüllt von Bröseln aus Brioche und vorsichtig in geklärter Butter gebraten ist eine Welt für sich ganz alleine. Da brauchts dann auch garantiert kein Ketchup, keine aromafreie Nurfettmayo, oder 0815 Remoulade aus der praktischen 1 Liter Spritzflasche. |wavey:


----------



## Kotzi (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich mach gerne Zander im Bier-Mehl-Ei-Stärke Teig und ess dazu
ein leckeres Chutney , zb Mango.
Knusprig, fruchtig , leicht scharf, sehr lecker!


----------



## Andal (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eben. Gerade der Kontrast aus einer knusprigen Umhüllung und dem darin versteckten und dadurch auch sehr saftig-zarten Fisch machts ja grad aus.

Da ist es dann auch ziemlich egal, ob es fernöstliches Tempura, oder ein guter holländischer Kibbeling ist. Wenns g'scheit gemacht ist, dann passt das auch.


----------



## Kotzi (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich machs auch nur mit viel Stärke weil mir der Bierteig
immer sofort lätschig wurde. Mit Stärke bleibts super knusprig.

Barsch esse ich super gerne als Filet in Semmelbröseln.
Hecht in Panko hat auch was.

Das sind so die Paniervarianten die ich manchmal benutze.

Wenn ich mal panierte Austern gesehen habe dann "Rocky Mountain Oysters"... bisher kannte ich als Amerikanische verhunzung Austern nur in Chillisauce. 
Wobei ich gestehen muss das Austern so oder so nicht so meins sind.
So mit als einziges Molluskiges, sonst liebe ich alles was nicht Schnecke heißt und eine Schale hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Ich mach gerne Zander im Bier-Mehl-Ei-Stärke Teig und ess dazu
> ein leckeres Chutney , zb Mango.
> Knusprig, fruchtig , leicht scharf, sehr lecker!



[youtube1]5nencwI62X4[/youtube1]


[youtube1]B8T7byuwiR8[/youtube1]



:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Andal (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal panierte Austern gesehen habe dann "Rocky Mountain Oysters"...



Du weißt aber schon was das ist? Mit Austern haben die Stierhäberl recht wenig zu tun! :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schmecken aber - und nix gegen fritieren..

Schweinebauch niedertemperaturgaren, in ca. 3 mal 3 cm große Würfel schneiden, den Würfel mit 2 Streifen Bacon komplett einwickeln, dann den Würfel panieren und fritieren - saulecker ;-)))))


----------



## Andal (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Mit Austern haben die Stierhäberl recht wenig zu tun! :q





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> schmecken aber



Ja sowieso... saure Häberl und einen Semmlknödel dazu... wos glabst denn du!? #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Josera schrieb:


> Mal ohne viel Worte ein Schnelles Gericht Blech einfach für 45-55 Min. in den Ofen und gut ist das lecker schmackt dazu eine Joghurt Soße und Salat fertig.


Gefällt mir!
Einfach ist meist lecker(s)t....


----------



## Jose (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir!
> Einfach ist meist lecker(s)t....




ist dir aber aufgefallen? koa spätzle net :m

bei mir heute auch nicht:
kohlrouladen, sauerkraut, pü.

ganz schlicht


----------



## Kotzi (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Andal

Die vielen Punkte sollten implizieren das ich mir durchaus bewusst bin 
das es sich um "lecker" Hoden handelt


----------



## Andal (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja dann...! #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ist dir aber aufgefallen? koa spätzle net :m


 
 Jose,

 ....er ist doch heute auf Spätzleentwöhnung......... #t

 Merkst nicht, wie wir alle versuchen, ihn abzulenken   :m


----------



## pike-81 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moinsen!
Einfach, einfach lecker:
Gerade Zanderfilet in die Pfanne gehauen. 
Danach Zitrone, Salz und Pfeffer. 
Dazu Pellkartoffeln mit Frühlingsquark. 
Einfach, einfach lecker!
Petri


----------



## Jose (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich möchte den "spätzlchen" ja auch nur mut machen, es gibt ein leben ohne spätzle, sogar überleben - und zwar auch ein leckeres |bla:


----------



## Andal (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

In der Theorie ja, aber in der Praxis fehlt trotzdem was!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich möchte den "spätzlchen" ja auch nur mut machen, es gibt ein leben ohne spätzle, sogar überleben - und zwar auch ein leckeres |bla:


Vergiss es...

Ein Läba ohne Schbädsla isch möglich, abr sinnlos...........


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Mein "Jägerpott" sieht ungefähr so aus:
> 
> 1.200 g Schweinefilet in Medaillons geschnitten
> 600 g Champignons
> ...






Moin, liest sich prima und wird nachgekocht !

allerdings mit frischen Pfifferlingen und Quetschkartoffeln ,

nehmen so schön die Sosse auf #h


----------



## Franky (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nimm ruhig auch die Handvoll getrocknete mit - die stützen das Pilzaroma extrem geil. Ist absolut kein "Frevel"


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und Spätzle statt Kartoffel
;-)))))))))))))


----------



## Franky (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Tom:
Gibt's eigentlich 'n Trick, damit das mit dem Spätzledings nicht saut wie blöd?
Sowas in baugleich hab ich
http://www.edelstahlbecher.de/media...eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/i/m/image_969.jpg


----------



## exil-dithschi (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich hab´ so eins, da saut nix.
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81n11JU9w5L._SL1500_.jpg


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

google mal Spätzlesschwob und nimm das - kannste auch wesentlich festeren Teig verwenden als mit Deiner Knöpflesreibe..


----------



## Franky (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geil! Warum gibt's das nicht ma inne Metro?!? Geschweige denn Knalleria Laufweg? Mann mann mann...
Daaaaaanke!


----------



## Franky (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> google mal Spätzlesschwob und nimm das - kannste auch wesentlich festeren Teig verwenden als mit Deiner Knöpflesreibe..



Alter Schwabe - der preis ist aber alles andere als "schwäbisch"...
http://www.amazon.de/Original-Kull-Sp%C3%A4tzle-Schwob-HOCHGLANZ-Sp%C3%A4tzlepresse/dp/B000WVAXC2


----------



## exil-dithschi (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Alter Schwabe - der preis ist aber alles andere als "schwäbisch"...
> http://www.amazon.de/Original-Kull-Sp%C3%A4tzle-Schwob-HOCHGLANZ-Sp%C3%A4tzlepresse/dp/B000WVAXC2



scroll mal runter, da kommste auch zur schwäbischen variante...:q


----------



## Franky (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... und dann noch aus Alu?!?!? Nee...... Vernünftige Edelstahlvariante ist mir da lieber!! Und bevor ich Alu nehme, da reib ich lieber "Knepfle"


----------



## Andal (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> ich hab´ so eins, da saut nix.
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81n11JU9w5L._SL1500_.jpg



So einen "Schbatzlseiher" hab ich auch. Ideal und egal, ob man viel, oder wenig Schbatzl macht.

Die Spätzlepresse mag ich gar nicht. Das werden damit eher Würmle, ich mag aber lieber Knöpfle.


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich werde mich dann mal an einen spätzlefreien Pichelsteiner Eintopf machen


----------



## exil-dithschi (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hier auch spätzlefrei - bremsklötz, ähze, murre un äädäppel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ich werde mich dann mal an einen spätzlefreien Pichelsteiner Eintopf machen


Nimm Spätzle dazu und Du hast nen Gaisburger Marsch ;-)


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> *Wenn Du Dich ab morgen mit Verbanditen fraternisierst, wissen wir zumindest, woran es liegen könnte. :m*



Thomas,

das wollte ich eigentlich unter Deinen 'Lob für den DAFV' Beitrag im 'Dorschangler' Trööt tackern........

Hatte die Befürchtung, daß der Spätzleentzug Nebenwirkungen erzeugen wird |uhoh:


----------



## Andal (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Den Nepalesen sagt man nach, dass sie sterben, wenn sie keinen Tee mit Yakbutter bekommen. Schwaben ohne Spätzle werden zu Berserkern!


----------



## Jose (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

vielleicht sollten wir das genöle um die "schbädsle" lassen.
für mich ein sprachlich/haptisches problemchen:
ich mag fritten (FRITTEN, ach wie knackig das klingt, was zum beißen und kauen).
andere mit weicherer wenn nicht weichster 'schbroch' mögens halt essensmäßig auch so: weisch, rund, abgeschliwwe und sabbelisch, nur schluggen statt kauen, für die schbädzle halt schbädsle.

im richtigen leben ziehe ich kauen und schlucken vor :m


oops, fast vergessen: heute gibts rievkooche, reibekuchen, kartoffelpuffer, sorry, 'gardowwelbuvva(?)'


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und Spätzle statt Kartoffel
> ;-)))))))))))))



Aaahhh #q

Spätzle-Thread oder wie ? :m

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Nimm ruhig auch die Handvoll getrocknete mit - die stützen das Pilzaroma extrem geil. Ist absolut kein "Frevel"



Ok ! 

R.S.


----------



## Andal (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute mal was eher einfaches...

Schweinebauch mit dicken Bohnen. Will be reported...


----------



## Kotzi (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zufall... gibts heute auch ein Stück gepökelten Schweinebauch mit
Kartoffelpü


----------



## Jose (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich roll gerade rouladen


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fleischküchle, Röstzwiebeln, Bratkartoffeln, Soß und Salat...


----------



## Andal (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fertig. Und weil es der Suppenkaspar nicht so mit der schweren Einbrenn hat, ahb ich es mir lieber etwas suppiger gemacht. :m


----------



## Jose (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fleischküchle, Röstzwiebeln, Bratkartoffeln, Soß und Salat...



jetzt verwirrst du mich. faschdesddewooch?


----------



## Jose (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich roll gerade rouladen



done.
angebraten und nun schmoren sie friedlich.

ich NICHT!
trööt heißt zwar "...gekocht", ich koch aber gerade und stelle für mich fest: es gibt kein grausameres essen als rindsrouladen.

wenn der gurkenangesäuerte duft sich in der küche verbreitet mit all den schmor-nuancen-düften --- aaaah, qual!!!

und bis fettig dauerts noch soooo laaaaange.:c


als zwischensnack könnt ich mir jetzt auch egal ein paar spätzle tuten - hauptsache den schmacht irgendwie betäubt...

noch eine (1) lange stunde. 
eine ewigkeit...:m


----------



## wolfgang f. (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auch ganz gewöhnlich...


....aber sooo legga:
Bauernbratwürstle, Kolrabi und Stampfkartoffeln


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Fertig. Und weil es der Suppenkaspar nicht so mit der schweren Einbrenn hat, ahb ich es mir lieber etwas suppiger gemacht. :m



Sieht deftig-schmackhaft aus - genau das Richtige im kalten Herbst :m

R.S.

P.S: Ich hätt´ mal wieder Bock auf Haxe schön kross mit Pürree und Kraut und schönem Senf - ich liebe Senf...


----------



## wolfgang f. (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Jose,
Du mußt mal die Rouladen-Sauce über die (am besten handgeschabten) Spätzle giessen...
Geiler gehts nimmer!!!


----------



## Jose (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> @Jose,
> Du mußt mal die Rouladen-Sauce über die (am besten handgeschabten) Spätzle giessen...
> Geiler gehts nimmer!!!


"glaub ich dich"

ich bevorzuge aber ein suchtfreies leben _:vik:


----------



## Andal (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Sieht deftig-schmackhaft aus - *genau das Richtige im kalten Herbst* :m
> 
> R.S.
> 
> P.S: Ich hätt´ mal wieder Bock auf Haxe schön kross mit Pürree und Kraut und schönem Senf - *ich liebe Senf*...



Jo... da geht nichts über Gerichte, in denen der Löffel stehen bleibt.

Stimmt, Senf ist ein geiles Zeug! #6


----------



## wolfgang f. (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:q:q:q

Ach Männers,
Essen ist der Sex der Alten!
Mir läuft vielleicht der Sabber....


----------



## Jose (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> :q:q:q
> 
> Ach Männers,
> Essen ist der Sex der Alten!
> Mir läuft vielleicht der Sabber....



ist jezze aber auch ein bisschen unappetitlich...

ich lebe lieber surrogatfrei


----------



## Andal (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> :q:q:q
> 
> Ach Männers,
> Essen ist der Sex der Alten!



Und das schönste daran ist, dass man schamlos öffentlich sagen kann, dass man es sich selber macht, das Essen! :vik:


----------



## Jose (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



andal schrieb:


> und das schönste daran ist, dass man schamlos öffentlich sagen kann, dass man es sich selber macht, das essen! :vik:


#6 #6 #6


----------



## Jose (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so, hab gegen die rouladen verloren.
hälfte vorab mit höchstem reinheitsgebot: ohne alles. ...schmacht...

wünsche der anderen hälfte eine lange zukunft (...die seh ich aber nicht :q)

leggerst


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sodele..


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Jose|wavey:
wieviel rotwein ist da drin?

und
ich oute mich mal:m hab noch nie Spätzle gegessen.


----------



## Jose (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ist das jetzt ein spätzle-suchbild?
sieht doch lecker und total _n o r m a l _ aus:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Samstag:
Hackbraten mit in Butterbröseln gebratenem Blumenkohl, Soß und Schbädsle..

;-))))))))


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hast keine Zwiebeln + Speck an den Bratzis |kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sodele..



Not bad! #6


----------



## Jose (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@nobbi, heute wg. Dr. Zahn ohne Adjuvantien.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Hast keine Zwiebeln + Speck an den Bratzis |kopfkrat


in den Fleischküchle schon drin, Kartoffeln natur, komplett kross dafür (Pommesersatz ;-)))


----------



## Andal (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich weiß nicht, welcher Teufel mich heute geritten hat, aber ich hab beim Einkaufen glatt einen Bund Bananen mitgenommen. 

Jetzt ist mir die Idee gekommen, dass man die Dinger doch auch panieren und ausbacken könnte. Als Beilage zu einem Putenschnitzel mit einer süß-scharfen Chilliesoße und einem Endiviensalat müsste das doch gut passen!?

Oder hat wer eine Idee, wie man die krummen Dinger mal anders als üblich verwerten kann?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schweinefutter - dann Schnitzel draus schneiden ;.))))


----------



## wolfgang f. (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Als Beilage zu einem Putenschnitzel mit einer süß-scharfen Chilliesoße und einem Endiviensalat müsste das doch gut passen!?Oder hat wer eine Idee, wie man die krummen Dinger mal anders als üblich verwerten kann?


Andale Andal,
da kann ich Dir vielleicht weiterhelfen: Wie wär´s mit chicken-tits in geröstetem Sesamöl mit Knofi angebraten mit Bananen-Curry-Pampe, Reis und Salat?
Für die Pampe ausreichend Zwiebel in Butterschmalz anbraten bis sie Farbe nehmen,Curry etwas frische Chili und  wenn Du´s (so wie ich) magst Ingwer zugeben, je nach gusto auch kleingeschnittenen Paprika oder anderes Gemüse nach Wahl mitrösten,einen anständigen Löffel Stärke einrühren,mit Brühe ablöschen um ein Drittel reduzieren.Und jetzt zum eigentlichen: Einen grösseren Teil -so etwa 3/4- der Bananen gut mit der Gabel zerdrücken, Zitronensaft (oder etwas feiner Limettensaft) wegen Säure und Farbe einmatschen und der Sauce zugeben. Mit Orangensaft verfeinern und so wie es Dir gefällt schärfen/würzen/salzen (ich nehm u.a. ne etwas bessere Soja-Sauce zum salzen) kurz vorm anrichten den Rest der Bananen kleinschneiden und vorsichtig unterheben kurz miterwärmen...
Obendrauf kommt bei mir ordentlich Koriander- aber den mögen ja dann doch bei weitem nicht alle...


----------



## kreuzass (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Banane mit irgendeinem leckeren, aber sehr stinkigem Käse (evtl. Limburger) überbacken. Soll sehr lecker sein.
(bezweifle ich jedoch sehr stark)


----------



## chester (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Banane:
Pürieren, mit Amylase bei 60°C sous vide kochen. Entstandenen Saft mit etwas Zitrone, Kakaopulver und Zacapa Rum mischen. Trinken. Freuen.

Oder den Saft auf 80° erhitzen, dann kühlen, mit Gelatine binden, einfrieren. Dann mit Schokolade überziehen. In Teig wälzen und fritieren. 

Oder: 
Bananenkompott nach Harald Wohlfahrt. Mit Jiavara schokolade und noch so ein paar Dingen. Rezept hab ich da leider nicht im Kopf. Is aber auch vom Amateur zubereitet unfassbar lecker.


----------



## Andal (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bis ich da alle Zutaten zusammen habe, sind die Bananen schwarz. 

Ich werd mal die Thai meines Vertrauens interviewen, ich brauch eh wieder Chilli- und Hoisinsoße.


----------



## exil-dithschi (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

banane zum nachtisch frittieren, genial!


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gekocht habe ich es noch nicht, aber bei uns steht in Kürze Labskaus auf dem Speiseplan.
 Möchte es gerne traditionell mit gepökelter Rinderbrust machen. Habe aber vom pökeln zu wenig Ahnung. 
 Kann jemand helfen? :m


----------



## Justsu (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Gekocht habe ich es noch nicht, aber bei uns steht in Kürze Labskaus auf dem Speiseplan.
> Möchte es gerne traditionell mit gepökelter Rinderbrust machen. Habe aber vom pökeln zu wenig Ahnung.
> Kann jemand helfen? :m


 
Willst Du jetzt eine Anleitung zum pökeln, oder eine Bezugsquelle für gepökelte Rinderbrust? 

Mit der Anleitung kann ich leider nicht dienen, aber die gepökelte Brust solltest Du beim Metzger Deines Vertrauens vorbestellen können!

Und noch als Tipp: Der Fisch gehört drauf und NICHT rein!

Beste Grüße aus Wilhelmshaven, wo jährlich das weltgrößte Labskausessen stattfindet und "Spätzle" ein Fremdwort ist!|wavey:

Justsu


----------



## exil-dithschi (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Justsu schrieb:


> aber die gepökelte Brust solltest Du beim Metzger Deines Vertrauens vorbestellen können!


da würde ich auch zu raten.

und...was ist schon das weltgrößte gegen das weltbeste labskausessen...:vik:


----------



## Franky (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Justsu schrieb:


> Willst Du jetzt eine Anleitung zum pökeln, oder eine Bezugsquelle für gepökelte Rinderbrust?
> 
> Mit der Anleitung kann ich leider nicht dienen, aber die gepökelte Brust solltest Du beim Metzger Deines Vertrauens vorbestellen können!
> 
> ...



Jepp - selber pökeln würde ich das auch nicht. Beim Fleischermeister des Vertrauens bestellen ist da die bessere Variante. 
Und Fisch gehört auch (in vergleichsweise kleiner Menge) als Würze mit rein...


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eigentlich ging es mir um die Anleitung zum pökeln. Mit der doch recht geringen Menge benötigten Fleisches wird sich wohl kein mir bekannter Metzger abgeben.:m


----------



## Justsu (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nach der ganzen Spätzlearie, nimmt der Thread hier doch endlich mal ne anständige Wendung gen Norden!  



Franky schrieb:


> Und Fisch gehört auch (in vergleichsweise kleiner Menge) als Würze mit rein...


 
NEIN, NEIN, NEIN, IGITTIGITT!!!|supergri (Eine der großen Glaubensfragen im Hohen Norden:m)



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Eigentlich ging es mir um die Anleitung zum pökeln. Mit der doch recht geringen Menge benötigten Fleisches wird sich wohl kein mir bekannter Metzger abgeben.:m


 
;+ Normalerweise dürfte das kein Problem sein Mengen für den Hausgebrauch zu bekommen, dafür ist der Metzger schließlich Metzger und kein Großhändler.|kopfkrat

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Franky (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ justu:
Ich würde wetten, dass du die m. M. nach ausreichende Menge nicht als "Fisch" wahrnehmen würdest! :mm
Sind ca.125 g auf ca. 5,1 kg "Restmasse" plus Brühe...


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, welcher Teufel mich heute geritten hat, aber ich hab beim Einkaufen glatt einen Bund Bananen mitgenommen.
> 
> Jetzt ist mir die Idee gekommen, dass man die Dinger doch auch panieren und ausbacken könnte. Als Beilage zu einem Putenschnitzel mit einer süß-scharfen Chilliesoße und einem Endiviensalat müsste das doch gut passen!?
> 
> Oder hat wer eine Idee, wie man die krummen Dinger mal anders als üblich verwerten kann?



Moin Andal,

Bananen schälen, halbieren ( vertikal ), dann vierteln ( horizontal, also spalten ).

In Butter nicht zu heiß braten, bis sie weich sind, dabei einmal wenden.

Beschichtete Pfannen sind im Vorteil ; sind Mädchen im Haus, die gebratenen Spalten mit Honig würzen oder Vanilleeis - oder Beides :m

R.S.


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Eigentlich ging es mir um die Anleitung zum pökeln. Mit der doch recht geringen Menge benötigten Fleisches wird sich wohl kein mir bekannter Metzger abgeben.:m



Vaddern in law pökelt Rinderzunge.
Muß ihn mal nach den % Salzlake fragen.
Aber ich meine ( kann mich irren ), daß er die 2-3 Tage 'pökelt'.
Beim Metzger kriegste auch kleinere Mengen, die sind dann aber eher 'gespritzt', denn 'richtig' gepökelt.

Mir persönlich wäre pökeln ein zu großer Aufwand beim Labskaus. Faul wie ich bin; nehme ich aus'm Supermarkt diese 340 gr. Corned Beef Dosen ( nicht mit Frühstücksfleisch vertüddeln ) und lasse das kurz in der Pfanne aus.
Mir langt das qualitativ.

@ Franky 
Fisch da drinne; ist 'ne Glaubensfrage. Rollmops daneben langt mir völlig.


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Muß ihn mal nach den % Salzlake fragen.
> Aber ich meine ( kann mich irren ), daß er die 2-3 Tage 'pökelt'.
> Beim Metzger kriegste auch kleinere Mengen, die sind dann aber eher 'gespritzt', denn 'richtig' gepökelt.
> 
> ...


----------



## exil-dithschi (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Mir persönlich wäre pökeln ein zu großer Aufwand beim Labskaus. Faul wie ich bin; nehme ich aus'm Supermarkt diese 340 gr. Corned Beef Dosen ( nicht mit Frühstücksfleisch vertüddeln ) und lasse das kurz in der Pfanne aus.
> Mir langt das qualitativ.
> 
> @ Franky
> Fisch da drinne; ist 'ne Glaubensfrage. Rollmops daneben langt mir völlig.


sehr sympatisch der mann! #6

corned beef nehm´ ich eigentlich auch fast immer.
wollte einmal auch richtig auf die kagge hau´n, hab´ mir gepökeltes fleisch vom metzger besorgt und war am ende sogar noch ein bissken enttäuscht, bzw. hatte einfach DAS gaumenerlebnis erwartet.
und fisch gehört definitiv nur drauf/daneben. :m


----------



## Andal (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also das Bananenexperiment ist jetzt erst mal ad acta gelegt. Die ganzen Spielereien von wegen gebacken und süß kenne ich ja. Ganze Banane gegrillt und mit Honig, Chilli und Curry gewürzt auch. Aber mit gebacken, würzig bis scharf, da muss mir noch was einfallen.

Einzig Bananenstücke in Bacon gewickelt und frittiert ist fürs erste mal ganz gut gelungen, aber irgendwie muss da noch Würze zwischen Frucht und den Speck. Ich bleib dran.


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> sehr sympatisch der mann! #6
> 
> corned beef nehm´ ich eigentlich auch fast immer.
> wollte einmal auch richtig auf die kagge hau´n, hab´ mir gepökeltes fleisch vom metzger besorgt und war am ende sogar noch ein bissken enttäuscht, bzw. hatte einfach DAS gaumenerlebnis erwartet.
> *und fisch gehört definitiv nur drauf/daneben. :m*


 

 Traditionell betrachtet hat der Fisch auch erst wesentlich später Einzug in das Gericht gehalten.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Also das Bananenexperiment ist jetzt erst mal ad acta gelegt. Die ganzen Spielereien von wegen gebacken und süß kenne ich ja. Ganze Banane gegrillt und mit Honig, Chilli und Curry gewürzt auch. Aber mit gebacken, würzig bis scharf, da muss mir noch was einfallen.
> 
> Einzig Bananenstücke in Bacon gewickelt und frittiert ist fürs erste mal ganz gut gelungen, aber irgendwie muss da noch Würze zwischen Frucht und den Speck. Ich bleib dran.




Oha - ich eruiere gerade gedanklich die Verschmelzung von süsser Banane mit würzigem Speck ... :c

Och nöööö...|bigeyes

R.S.


----------



## exil-dithschi (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Einzig Bananenstücke in Bacon gewickelt und frittiert ist fürs erste mal ganz gut gelungen, aber irgendwie muss da noch Würze zwischen Frucht und den Speck. Ich bleib dran.


ja logo, sehr geil ist zum einen, die bananen mit currypaste und erdnussbutter einzupinseln, dann den bacon drum, oder noch würziger, currypaste, paprikapaste, bacon.


----------



## exil-dithschi (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Oha - ich eruiere gerade gedanklich die Verschmelzung von süsser Banane mit würzigem Speck ... :c
> 
> Och nöööö...|bigeyes
> 
> R.S.


geht mir genau so....|bigeyes
morgen geh´ ich bananen kaufen!


----------



## Andal (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Genau der Kontrast reizt mich, weil ich ihn mag. So wie bei Datteln, oder Dörrpflaumen und Speck, oder Erdbeeren mit schwarzem Pfeffer. Das mag auch nicht jeder, muss er auch nicht.


----------



## Engeløya (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

In den Labskaus gehört normal kein Fisch, wie z.B. durchgedrehter Hering. Ich verwende aber zur Würzung in Salz eingelegte Anchovis.
In jede vernünftige Tomatensoße und auch in die Bolognese gehören zum würzen in Salz eingelegte Anchovis.
Menge immer je nach Geschmack.


----------



## Andal (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Preiswerter und nicht weniger gut geht das auch mit asiatischer Fischsauce, die im Prinzip nichts anderes ist, wie die Lieblingswürzsoße der alten Römer, das Garum.


----------



## Engeløya (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hatte jetzt mal meine Rezeptdatenbank durchstöbert und bin fündig geworden.



*[FONT=&quot]Rinderbrust pökeln[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Für 1kg Rinderbrust benötigt man ca. 1l Pökellake.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Zutaten:[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]1l Wasser[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]120 – 150g Pökelsalz[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 Zwiebel[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3 – 4 Schalotten[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 -2 Knoblauchzehen[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 kleine Karotte[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 Teelöffel Pfefferkörner[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 Teelöffel Pimentkörner[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 Teelöffel Wacholderbeeren[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 kleiner Zweig Thymian[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2 – 3 Lorbeerblätter[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]_Die Zutatenmengen, außer de[FONT=&quot]r[/FONT] Pökelsalzmenge, kann man nach eigenem Gusto variieren._
[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Zubereitung:[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Fleisch gründlichst waschen und trockentupfen. Wenn nötig das Fleisch noch parieren. Fleisch mit ein wenig Pökelsalz einreiben. Das Salz dabei in das Fleischeinmassieren.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Zwiebeln, Schalotten und Knoblauchzehen schälen, Zwiebeln vierteln. Fleisch, Zwiebeln, Schalotten und Knoblauch in einen Steinguttopf oder anderes Gefäß legen, dieser/dieses muss extrem sauber sein. 1 Liter Wasser mit 120 - 150 g Pökelsalz aufkochen. Die Gewürze und die grob zerkleinerte Karotte mit aufkochen. Dann die Lake abkühlen lassen. Die Lake über das Fleisch gießen. Ein Holzbrett auf die oberste Schicht auflegen, mit einem Gegenstand beschweren, den Topf/das Gefäß kühlstellen und ca. 1[FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]2 Wochen pökeln[FONT=&quot].[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]N[/FONT]ach Gusto, Druckprobe [FONT=&quot]ist da [FONT=&quot]a[/FONT]ngebracht[/FONT]. Je fester das Fleisch ist[FONT=&quot], desto durchgezoge[FONT=&quot]n[/FONT]e[FONT=&quot]r ist es.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot] Die Finger müssen dabei aber ganz sauber sein. [/FONT]  

  [FONT=&quot]Nach der Methode kann man auch Kassler herstellen. Dann sollten aber auf jeden Fall mindestens 150g Pökelsalz verwendet werden.


[FONT=&quot]Das ganze ist also kein Hexenwerk[/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## Engeløya (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn ich eine Rinderbrust für Labskaus gepökelt hatte (ich habe es schon länger nicht mehr gemacht), dann habe ich nur max. 120g/l Pökelsalz genommen. Ich würze ja das Labskaus noch mit in Salz eingelegten Anchovis.


----------



## Andal (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab mir mal so die diversen Rezepte angeschaut. Man darf sich bloß nicht von der Optik schrecken lassen. Da ist nix drin, was schlecht wäre, oder schlecht schmeckt. #6

Bei mir gibts heute was ähnlich "Schönes". - Haschee mit Schbäddsle!


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Engeløya schrieb:


> Ich hatte jetzt mal meine Rezeptdatenbank durchstöbert und bin fündig geworden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Danke,
 das hilft schon mal weiter.#6


----------



## chester (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Im Ofen temperieren bis zur Voilendung:

Niedertemperatur Rinderbrust a la Steak'n'Ale

Rote Beete zum Einkochen

Muskat-Kürbis vom Blech mit allem was der Gewürzschrank so her gibt


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Engeløya schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine Rinderbrust für Labskaus gepökelt hatte (ich habe es schon länger nicht mehr gemacht), dann habe ich nur max. 120g/l Pökelsalz genommen. Ich würze ja das Labskaus noch mit in Salz eingelegten Anchovis.


 
 Nochmal eine Frage bzgl. des Pökelns :

 1 kg mit 1 Ltr.
 Bei Deiner Beschreibung war mir nicht ganz klar, ob die Rinderbrust kpl. mit Flüssigkeit bedeckt ist ?
 Oder wendest Du sie z.B. täglich ?


----------



## Engeløya (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Es sollte soviel Lake vorhanden sein, dass das Fleisch unter der Lakenoberfläche ist. Ich dachte das ergäbe sich durch die Tatsache, dass das Fleisch durch das Brett mit der Beschwerung in die Lake gedrückt wird.
Ich wende das Fleich nicht.


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Engeløya schrieb:


> Es sollte soviel Lake vorhanden sein, dass das Fleisch unter der Lakenoberfläche ist. Ich dachte das ergäbe sich durch die Tatsache, dass das Fleisch durch das Brett mit der Beschwerung in die Lake gedrückt wird.
> Ich wende das Fleich nicht.


 

 Gerade dadurch, dass er mit dem Brett beschwert wird, würde ich ihn spätestens nach Hälfte der Pökelzeit umdrehen. An die gepresste Unterseite kommt doch kaum die Lake heran.|kopfkrat


----------



## Engeløya (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das träfe dann ja auch auf die unter dem beschwerten Brett befindlichen Fläche zu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Stimmt - Pökeln brauchte ich noch nicht (guter Metzger), aber beim Sauerbraten einlegen siehste das gut an der (fehlenden) Verfärbung, weswegen ich den beim einlegen auch immer drehe..


----------



## Andal (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schinken und Speck nach (Süd-) Tiroler Art wird zwar trocken, also ohne Lake, nur mit Salz und Gewürzen, eingesurt und auch mehrmals gewendet.


----------



## Engeløya (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sauerbraten wende ich auch mehrmals, damit das Fleisch gleichmäßig gefärbt ist.
Oh, lecker Sauerbraten. Am liebsten aus Pferdefleisch. hmmmm


----------



## Justsu (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Also das Bananenexperiment ist jetzt erst mal ad acta gelegt. Die ganzen Spielereien von wegen gebacken und süß kenne ich ja. Ganze Banane gegrillt und mit Honig, Chilli und Curry gewürzt auch. Aber mit gebacken, würzig bis scharf, da muss mir noch was einfallen.
> 
> Einzig Bananenstücke in Bacon gewickelt und frittiert ist fürs erste mal ganz gut gelungen, aber irgendwie muss da noch Würze zwischen Frucht und den Speck. Ich bleib dran.


 
Versuch's mal mit BBQ-Sauce (am besten natürlich selbstgemacht) und Mozarella  - ich habe mal vor einiger Zeit bei einem bekannten so zubereitete Ananas vom Grill bekommen - köstlich! 

Also: Ananasscheiben mit etwas BBQ-Sauce bestreichen, mit Mozarellastücken belegen und fest mit Speckstreifen umwickeln - fertig ist der BBQ-Doughnut! Wenn ich Banane nicht per se ganz fürchterlich finden würde, könnte ich mir diese Zubereitung damit auch ganz gut vorstellen...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Jose (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute bleibt die küche kalt. 
es gibt bückling und makrele, 
dazu baguette, schwarzbrot, knofi, tomate, zwiebel, kümmel und genever.


----------



## warenandi (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kalte Küche???..#d
Ne ne ne, lieber nicht.
Heute gibt es Brattüften und gebratenen Hering. Legga.


----------



## Jose (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

in welcher region gibts "Brattüften". versteh das doch richtig: bratkartoffeln?


----------



## Franky (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tüften = Kartoffeln...  Siehe auch: Herr der Ringe - Sam zu Gollum...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWuhoBwwG-s
:q
Also - entweder Mittelerde oder Meckelborger Seenpladde


----------



## Jose (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ah, danke für die erleuchtung.
im übrigen gebe ich warenandi recht: kalte küche ist irgendwie nix.
bleibt ein loch im bauch und auch etwas kalte füße.
ich mach jetzt noch 'nen käsekuchen, dann isses auch wieder warm in der küche.


----------



## Andal (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auf Phönix lauft grad eine Reportage über die Mongolei... dort schwärmt man von rohen Schafsfettscheibchen im Tee!

Danke, dass ich kein Mongole sein muss!!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ah, danke für die erleuchtung.
> im übrigen gebe ich warenandi recht: kalte küche ist irgendwie nix.
> bleibt ein loch im bauch und auch etwas kalte füße.
> ich mach jetzt noch 'nen käsekuchen, dann isses auch wieder warm in der küche.


 

 Hat der Genever nicht gewärmt? ;+


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Tüften = Kartoffeln...  *Siehe auch: Herr der Ringe - Sam zu Gollum...*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWuhoBwwG-s
> :q
> Also - entweder Mittelerde oder Meckelborger Seenpladde




Da kennt sich Einer aus - sehr sympathisch #h

Ich sag´ da immer *TÖFTEN* zu...

*KAR-TOFF-ELN  :m

*R.S.
P.S: Es lebe Mittelerde* :vik:
*


----------



## Andal (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Erdäpfe(l) hoid. #6#h


----------



## wolfgang f. (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Herdäpfel,  
Grombiera (=Krummbirnen), 
Eibiera (=Erdbirnen)
Auch da hat die Spätzles-Fraktion einen unerschöpflichen Wort-Fundus! #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> heute bleibt die küche kalt.


 
 Heut gehen wir in den 'Wienerwald'......


 Kenne ich noch als Werbeslogan |uhoh:


----------



## Jose (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dieser preis war heiß


----------



## Andal (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heile, heile segen... aber der Kaskucha schaut gut aus! #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Heut gehen wir in den 'Wienerwald'......
> 
> 
> Kenne ich noch als Werbeslogan |uhoh:


_Das war echt lecker_ son halber Hahn:l
Heute mal Aldi ------------- Kartoffeln und den Friesentopf
              Sahne-Heringsfilets
man kann es essen -Zart im Abgang -bischen Salz und Pfeffer drauf jut is


#h


----------



## Jose (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Andal, das händchen seh ich auch irgenwie als "die kleinen sünden..." :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Herdäpfel,
> Grombiera (=Krummbirnen),
> Eibiera (=Erdbirnen)
> Auch da hat die Spätzles-Fraktion einen unerschöpflichen Wort-Fundus! :thumbup:


Kartoffelschnitz UND SCHDBÄDSLA!!!!

So wirds wieder rund mit de Grumbiere....
:q:q:q


----------



## Jose (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wenn ich jetzt sag, in Alfter (bei BN) und nur dort, heißen die "Räppere", dann glaubt mir das wieder kein schwein.
und dort gibts auch eine spätzle-bannmeile |bla: (scherz)


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich habe am Wochenende auch ein TV-Bericht geguckt
über ein Baguetteartiges Brot aus Schwaben---das Seele war gut.





#h


----------



## wolfgang f. (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sag niemals Baguette zur Seele!
Sie ist wesentlich kompakter und für Menschen mit Zähnen! Da gehören Kümmel und Kristall-Salz drauf und Speck, Zwiebeln u. u. Tomatenscheiben und Backsteinkäs rein und dann am besten in den Ofen!#6#6


----------



## Rotauge (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Lecker!  Hab ich auch schon paar mal gemacht!
> Du schreibst Vinaigrette? Das würde mich interessieren! Verrätst Du uns, was da reinkommt?
> Ich mach eine Marinade v. a.  aus Honig, braunem Zucker, Soja-Rauce und Zitrone + paar Gewürze....



*Vinaigrette für 1 Lachsfilet*

2 EL Limettensaft oder Zitronensaft, wenn die Limetten Bio-Qualität haben, also ungewachst sind, kannst Du noch ein wenig Schale reinraspeln.

2 EL weißer Balsamico

2 EL Agavendicksaft oder Honig

2 EL Senf, ich nehme am liebsten groben französischen Senf

Salz ca. 1 TL

einen halben TL granulierten Knoblauch

einen halben TL schwarzer Pfeffer, am besten frisch gemahlen

einen viertel TL Cayennepfeffer, vorsichtig : scharf

60 ml Olivenöl

Nach einem Rezept aus dem Buch: Grillen wie die Weltmeister


----------



## Andal (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Sag niemals Baguette zur Seele!
> Sie ist wesentlich kompakter und für Menschen mit Zähnen! Da gehören Kümmel und Kristall-Salz drauf und Speck, Zwiebeln u. u. Tomatenscheiben und Backsteinkäs rein und dann am besten in den Ofen! :thumbup::thumbup:



Seele mit Prager Schinken und einem reifen Andechser ( auch so ein Backstoakas), das ist eine Götterspeise! #6

Aber wegen den Kartoffeln... hab grad welche aufgesetzt. Die brauch ich morgen kalt für einen Erdäpfelsterz, auch Kartoffelschmarrn genannt. Dazu gibts dann Sauerkraut und darin ein Stück Selchfleisch gekocht.


----------



## chester (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Malocht ihr alle aufm Pütt? Junge, Junge da werden aber so einige Joule vernascht...

Ich hab heute mal wieder toskanisches Platthuhn gemacht. Mit nichts als sich selbst!


----------



## wolfgang f. (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Rotauge,
super, vielen Dank - liest sich lecker, ist abgespeichert und wird gelegentlich probiert!


----------



## Andal (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Malocht ihr alle aufm Pütt? Junge, Junge da werden aber so einige Joule vernascht...



wolfgang f. hat es neulich so schön formuliert, "Essen ist der Sex der Alten". - Mann feiert ja auch nicht täglich Orgien.


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> "Essen ist der Sex der Alten".



Und ich dachte, das wäre der Stuhlgang..........
Und das Essen eher das Vorspiel........

|clown:


 Sorry; nun aber schnell Back to Topic.

 |peinlich


----------



## angler1996 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> wolfgang f. hat es neulich so schön formuliert, "Essen ist der Sex der Alten". - Mann feiert ja auch nicht täglich Orgien.



 na dann wird mal älter#h


----------



## kreuzass (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Pellkartoffeln mit Buttererbsen und ein halbes Hähnchen (aus dem Ofen) dazu. Keine Soße, da überbewertet. Jetzt habe ich leichte Bauchschmerzen, weil absolut überfressen.


----------



## wolfgang f. (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, das wäre der Stuhlgang..........Und das Essen eher das Vorspiel.......



Was Du meinst findet erst zwischen scheintot und halbverwest statt!
Uns gute und genussvolle Esser braucht noch keiner zum Fisch tragen! |supergri


----------



## warenandi (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Also - entweder Mittelerde oder Meckelborger Seenpladde



Eher die Seenpladde. Aber, Mittelerde ist auch ganz okay.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kartoffel?
Salat!
schlonzich............


----------



## Andal (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nur Salat von der schönen Kartoffel, da tust du der Knolle aber schon was weg. Es gibt so viele gute Kartoffelgerichte.

Alleine wenn ich an Pommes denke, nicht das Zeug aus der Plastiktüte, sonder echte Pommes aus frischen Kartoffeln, frisch geschnitten, blanchiert und dann schön knusprig ausgebacken. Das ist zwar nicht süddeutsch, aber trotzdem richtig gut.


----------



## ollidaiwa (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin,

da Spätzle hier ständig gehypt werden, hier ein Fischrezept für 4 Personen mit Spätzle:



400 ml Fischfond kurz aufkochen, 50 g Sahne, 1 EL geh. Dill und Kerbel einrühren und etwas einkochen.
Mit süßem Senf, Salz, Pfeffer würzen und warmhalten.

1 Wirsing vierteln, vom Strunk befreien und in Streifen schneiden und ca. 8 min dünsten.

2 Tl braunen Zucker in einer Pfanne schmelzen und 30 Gramm Walnüsse darin karamelisieren. Mit den gekochten Spätzle (500 Gramm Rohgewicht) und dem Wirsing mischen, abschmecken und warm stellen. 
Beliebige Fischfilets braten und auf den Wirsing- Spätzle mit der Soße anrichten.


Ich habs selber noch nicht gekocht, kann es mir aber gut vorstellen.


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute mal ein ungeplantes Spontanitätsessen.

Sollte Schmortopf geben; aber da der BioBeefDealer des Vertrauens Ruhetag hatte und man nur als Stammgast hinten rum etwas bekam, gab es die gewünschte Hohe Rippe nicht in der exakten Menge, sondern nur als 'Friß oder stirb' Paket. 
Habe von der Überschußmenge dann RibEye-Steak abgeschnitten. Dazu heute Rosmarin-Potato-Edges; Mais und Tomatensalat.

Schmortopf wurde dann auf morgen vertagt....


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich habe mich gestern an alt bewährtes gemacht


----------



## chester (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*






24h Rinderbrust mit gebackenem Muskatkürbis. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@chester,
#6damit könnt ich leben, würd ich sogar ohne S -Du weißt schon- gerne essen!


----------



## chester (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn du die beistellst würde ich das auch mit Schbädsle essen. Dabei ein leckerer Roter aus dem Pauillac und gut is. Nur nich unter der Woche. Da is lowcarb.


----------



## Andal (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich würde da eher zu einem Böhmischen Knödel tendieren. Die schöne Soße schreit ja förmilch nach ihm. Vom Kürbis dann natürlich entsprechend weniger.


----------



## Jose (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

---schweigen---

war beim italiener |rotwerden


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> war beim italiener |rotwerden


 
 Da wurdste hoffentlich nich mit Spätzle / Knödel und so 'nem Gedöns malträriert......|uhoh:


----------



## Franky (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Einmal norddeutsches Surf 'n Turf wie sich das gehört - mit Fisch drin! :q


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Einmal norddeutsches Surf 'n Turf wie sich das gehört - mit Fisch drin! :q


 
 Sagt einer, der im verdunkelten Hintergrund ein 'Radler' stehen hat........ 

 Mohltit !

 Schaut aus, wie's sein muß #6


----------



## Franky (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Sagt einer, der im verdunkelten Hintergrund ein 'Radler' stehen hat........
> 
> Mohltit !
> 
> Schaut aus, wie's sein muß #6



:q War klar, das sowas kommt 
Das Licher war noch nicht kalt genug und Wasser hatte ich schon zu viel heute! :m
War auch echt lecker und mit Corned Beef-Labskaus nicht vergleichbar. Da ist Rinderbrust gekocht in Gemüsefond mit jenigem Gemüse (siehe Schüssel oben ) drin.
Und ohne Witz: die Anchovis (als Matjes-Ersatz drin) bringen nochmal einen geschmacklichen I-Punkt. Ich hatte zwischendurch mal eine Miniportion ohne genascht und dann hinterher verglichen...


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab mein Einkaufzettel geändert|bigeyes kommt drauf-----------
Rumsteak,Gambas und mehr. 
MeinMagen knurrt:q











#h


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> :q War klar, das sowas kommt
> Das Licher war noch nicht kalt genug und Wasser hatte ich schon zu viel heute! :m
> War auch echt lecker und mit Corned Beef-Labskaus nicht vergleichbar. Da ist Rinderbrust gekocht in Gemüsefond mit jenigem Gemüse (siehe Schüssel oben ) drin.
> Und ohne Witz: die Anchovis (als Matjes-Ersatz drin) bringen nochmal einen geschmacklichen I-Punkt. Ich hatte zwischendurch mal eine Miniportion ohne genascht und dann hinterher verglichen...


 
 Franky,

 hättest Du mal das Mengenverhältnis der einzelnen Komponenten für mich ?
 ( Ich meine jetzt nicht Wasser / Radler / Bier ....... )

 Hatte vor Jahren mal eine Sardellenpizza versucht und sie etwas großzügig belegt......
 Hätte auch ein Pfund reines NaCl schnabulieren können |uhoh:

 Deswegen bin ich mit diesen kleinen, salzigen Fischis etwas vorsichtiger geworden.

 Danke vorab.

 Olaf


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ein guter Koch probiert vorher#h





Ps. wann seit ihr bei Moritz?


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> hättest Du mal das Mengenverhältnis der einzelnen Komponenten für mich ?
> Hatte vor Jahren mal eine Sardellenpizza versucht und sie etwas großzügig belegt......
> Hätte auch ein Pfund reines NaCl schnabulieren können |uhoh:
> Deswegen bin ich mit diesen kleinen, salzigen Fischis etwas vorsichtiger geworden.



:m für Sardellenpizza nimmst Du besser die in Öl- in Salz konservierte mußt Du halt lange genug wässern! Besser noch zu den Sardellen ein paar andere Zutaten wie Salsiccia, Kapern etc gesellen und umbenennenPro 30cm-Rundblech reichen ca sechs bis acht Filets völlig aus!
Die in Salzlake nehme ich ausschließlich für Tapas oder zum würzen (z.B. Vitello tonnato, Spaghetti puttanesca...)


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> :m für Sardellenpizza nimmst Du besser die in Öl- in Salz konservierte mußt Du halt lange genug wässern! Besser noch zu den Sardellen ein paar andere Zutaten wie Salsiccia, Kapern etc gesellen und umbenennenPro 30cm-Rundblech reichen ca sechs bis acht Filets völlig aus!
> Die in Salzlake nehme ich ausschließlich für Tapas oder zum würzen (z.B. Vitello tonnato, Spaghetti puttanesca...)


 
 Danke Wolfgang #6
 Da war seinerzeit der Fehler mit dem ÖL + Salz ( nicht gewässert #q )
 Na gut; aus Fehlern lernt man.


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ... wann seit ihr bei Moritz?


 
 Die norddeutsche Vorhut nächsten Freitag um 14.00 Uhr.
 Die etwas südlicheren Kollegen dann 'ab' 14.00 Uhr..... |uhoh:


----------



## chester (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute mit Hunger auf dem Markt gewesen... 

Es wird die nächsten Tage

Foie Gras mit Brioche
confierten Lachs mit Fenchel 
arabisch inspirierte Lammschulter
geschmortes Auberginengemüse

geben. 

Und der nette Weinhändler wusste auch zu all dem die passende Kreszenzen zu empfehlen.

Man hätte vorher wissen können wie das enden wird.


----------



## ollidaiwa (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo wolfgang,

ich bin Vitello Tonnato Fan, hab es früher auch öfter selber gemacht.
Allerdings ohne die Salzlake von Sardellen.
Werde ich ausprobieren!
Mir ist Kalbfleisch aber zu teuer und nun wollte ich mal fragen, ob es Alternativen gibt?
Putenbrust?

Gruß


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Hallo wolfgang,
> ich bin Vitello Tonnato Fan, hab es früher auch öfter selber gemacht.Allerdings ohne die Salzlake von Sardellen.
> Werde ich ausprobieren!
> Gruß


|bigeyes Bitte nicht die Lake nehmen - nur die Filets!!!! 
:mDas ist ein alter Verfeinerungstrick für Saucen oder auch Hackfleischgerichte etc. anstatt Salz und gibt besonders im Zusammenspiel mit schwarzen Oliven oder Kapern oder... einen schönen mediterranen Geschmack.


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@chester,
|supergri|supergri|supergri nächstes mal satt auf den Markt gehen?


----------



## chester (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ach das is doch auch langweilig.


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schon klar und ich würde mich auch gerne an den von Dir gedeckten Tisch setzen -> sehr leckere Ideen!


----------



## Andal (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Foie Gras mit Brioche
> confierten Lachs mit Fenchel





wolfgang f. schrieb:


> schon klar und ich würde mich auch gerne an den von Dir gedeckten Tisch setzen -> sehr leckere Ideen!



Foie Gras ist immer ein Grund zu Tisch zu eilen. Der Fenchel für mich nicht.


----------



## ollidaiwa (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und die Fleischalternative?


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... würde auf keinen Fall Vitello (=Kalbfleisch; tonno =Thunfisch) heißen. Da kann ich Dir leider keinen Tipp geben


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Foie Gras mit Brioche
> Und der nette Weinhändler wusste auch zu all dem die passende Kreszenzen zu empfehlen.


 

 Hat er Dir einen Monbazillac zum Foie Gras empfohlen ?


----------



## chester (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

War auch um Gespräch. Es is ein Sauternes geworden


----------



## Andal (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die bessere Wahl! #6


----------



## chester (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Beide Gebiete haben tolle Weine. Da mag ich nicht wirklich unterscheiden.


----------



## Andal (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Klar haben beide was zu bieten, aber manche Tropfen sind halt "Ja leck mich...!" 

So wie der Federweisse von unserem Stadtweingut. Normalerweise bin ich da nicht so der große Freund, aber was da aktuell in der Steillage an spätgelesenem Riesling heranreift, das ist wirklich was Feines.


----------



## ollidaiwa (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dann mach ich eben Putello Tonnato.


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die kommende Nacht wird festlich: 
Schwäbischer Zwiebelkuchen nach Art meiner Frau mit frischem Apfelsaft vom eigenen Obst!#6:vik:

Auch wenn man´s nicht sieht-> mit reichlich Speck und etwas Kümmel


----------



## Andal (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tausche ein Seidel Federweissen gegen ein Stück Ziwebelkuchen.


----------



## Jose (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kleine anmerkung nach gereicht zum sardellen-spin-off:
Andal (früher positiv, jetzt negativ ) hat da ja schon mal *garum *eingeflochten.
hat mich interessiert, sowohl der sardellenanchovis-diskurs als eben auch dieses garum. reimt sich: warum? 

weil ich gar nicht glauben mochte, dass nur noch aus asien..., ja, und ist auch so: hat überlebt.

und man kanns sogar kaufen, irgendwo im wehwehweh


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das letzte Ratatouille des Jahres (mit Material ausm Garten/Gewächshaus von den Nachbarn), dazu kulturgemischt Kartoffelpüree mit schön Muskat, aber nur mit Milch, ohne Sahne und Butter (geht nur mit guten Kartoffeln) und pulled Pork aus der Schulter mit Bratensoße ausm Ofen..

Und jetzt brauch ich nen Schnappes...................


----------



## Andal (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da bleib ich lieber bei meinem Asialaden. Da kostet mich der halbe Liter Fishsauce nur 1,80 € und keine 12,60 € für 100 ml aus Italien.


----------



## Jose (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Tausche ein Seidel Federweissen gegen ein Stück Ziwebelkuchen.



komm rüber |rolleyes:
bei mir gibts feldsalat-salat mit gebratener hähnchenleber, leinöl, schalotten.
[edit: vergessen: walnussgebrösel und champignons]
dann Corazones de Pollo al Ajillo, vulgo gebratene hähnchenherzen.

ach ja, und noch was leckeres aus püree-resten.
(magst dir gerne schbädsle mitbringen :m)


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Tausche ein Seidel Federweissen gegen ein Stück Ziwebelkuchen.


|kopfkrat Hättest Du nicht so weit vom Rhein übern Schwarzwald, würdest Du gerne ein Stück abkriegen! Auf den Suser würde ich alledings dankend verzichten -> mein selbstgemachter A´Saft von der eigenen Streuobstwiese ist mindestens ebenbürtig und ich bin Abstinenzler...


----------



## ollidaiwa (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Putello ist bereits zu Testzwecken eingelegt und muss 24 Stunden in Wein, Gemüse, Gewürzen ziehen.
Die Thunfischsoße ist auch fast fertig.
Ich habe ein Eigelb mit etwas Senf und Öl zu einer Mayonaise verrührt und mit, durch den Mixer pürierten 1 EL Kapern, 150 Gramm Thunfisch und 2 Sardellenfilets gemischt.
Mit Pfeffer und Zitronensaft abgeschmeckt.
Morgen wird die Putenbrust 1 Std. bei leichter Hitze geköchelt und die Thunfischsoße noch mit 5 EL von dem Kochsud verlängert.
Ich habe nur Befürchtungen, dass das Putenfleisch sich nicht dünn aufschneiden lässt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das mit dem aufschneiden sollte gehen - Fleisch muss nur richtig kalt sein und Du musst wirklich genau gegen die Faser schneiden.

Wenn du ne Aufschnittmaschine hast, leicht anfrosten (nicht gefrieren, genau davor!) und dann kannste prima schneiden.


----------



## Andal (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das mit den Hühnerinnereien hört sich aber auch sehr lecker an! #6

Aber ich bin jetzt leider schon pappsatt. Meine gute Mutter hat mal wieder per Care Paket Süd dafür gesorgt, dass der Bub nicht verkommt. Schwarzgeräuchertes Wammerl vom Hausmetzger und Pfisterbrot und selbsteingemachte Pepperoni. Dazu ziemlich stilbrüchig Hövels Rotgold - aber sehr trinkbar!


----------



## Andal (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> |Auf den Suser würde ich alledings dankend verzichten -> mein selbstgemachter A´Saft von der eigenen Streuobstwiese ist mindestens ebenbürtig und ich bin Abstinenzler...



Das ist nicht das schlechteste. Ich bin auch nur ein gelegentlich-mal-was-zum-Essen-Trinker.


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So ungefähr sieht das bei mir aus, Olli:
*Vitello tonnato - Schritt für Schritt erklärt - LECKER.de*


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn du ne Aufschnittmaschine hast, leicht anfrosten (nicht gefrieren, genau davor!) und dann kannste prima schneiden.


Im übrigen auch ne ausgezeichnete Methode wenn Du Carpaccio hauchdünn schneiden willst!#6 (Geht auch mit nem g´scheidten Messer)


----------



## ollidaiwa (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich bin nicht im Besitz einer Aufschnittmaschine aber der Tip mit dem anfrieren ist gut.
Hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können, da ich das früher immer mit fettem Speck gemacht habe.


----------



## Jose (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#*2168*
nachtrag: hähnchenleber ist lecker.
aber gegen kaninchenleber mehr als eine zumutung.

es lebe das ängstliche aber leckere tier.


----------



## ollidaiwa (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der Thunfisch aus der Dose???
Nicht selbst gefangen?
Das ist wohl die Schnellvariante?
#c


----------



## Andal (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> #*2168*
> nachtrag: hähnchenleber ist lecker.
> aber gegen kaninchenleber mehr als eine zumutung.
> 
> es lebe das ängstliche aber leckere tier.



Truthahnleber ist eine gute Alternative zur Hühnerleber, aber an Stallhasen kommt sie auch nicht ran.


----------



## Jose (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Andal, es ist eben wie im richtigen leben: 
lieber ein häschen als ein huhn


----------



## Andal (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Uneingeschränkter Zuspruch! #6


----------



## exil-dithschi (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Meine gute Mutter hat mal wieder per Care Paket Süd dafür gesorgt, dass der Bub nicht verkommt.



kommt mir bekannt vor...|kopfkrat....jaja, mamas und ihre söhne, sind doch alle gleich.


----------



## ollidaiwa (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin,

Herbst = Apfelzeit!
Da es bei mir mit dem Fischen nicht so klappt, der Kanal verdreckt und das Wetter mies ist, habe ich verschiedenes aus Hamburger und Schleswig - Holsteiner Äpfeln zubereitet.  


 Apfel + Apfelholundergelee
 Apfel- Schmand- Kuchen
 Apfelsirup
 Apfelsaft


----------



## ollidaiwa (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

noch mehr Bilder


----------



## chester (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*




Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steff-Peff (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mal zwei Sachen, die es in den letzten Tagen im Spessart gab.

Einmal ne Mischung aus Pizza, Zwiebelkuchen und Flammkuchen aus dem Gaskugelgrill #6

Und dann noch geDOpfte, gefüllte Tauben ... der Hammer. Leider habe ich kein wirklich schönes Bild davon 

So long
Steff-Peff


----------



## Franky (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hat was! :m Kommt an mein "Rote Beete Fleisch" nicht ran


----------



## Steff-Peff (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

"Rote Beete Fleisch" ... hab ich da was verpasst |bigeyes ?

Gruß
Steff


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> "Rote Beete Fleisch" ... hab ich da was verpasst |bigeyes ?
> 
> Gruß
> Steff


 
 Ich habe so eine dunkle Vorahnung; was er meinen könnte :m


----------



## Franky (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ich habe so eine dunkle Vorahnung; was er meinen könnte :m



So sieht dat ut! :m:q

@ Stefan:
Dat hier 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4419653&postcount=2139


----------



## daci7 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Grad die letzten Leute vor die Tür setzen müssen ...
Hab' mit italienischen Kollegen gekocht - "originale" Bolognese für 6 Stunden auf kleiner Flamme gekocht (und einige Flaschen Wein dabei genossen). Dazu haben wir insgesamt 3kg Mehl zu Pasta verarbeitet und Tagliatelle und Tortellini mit zweierlei Füllung gemacht (einmal Kürbis/Pinienkerne/Parmesan nach italinischem Geheimrezept, einmal mit Maronen/Steinpilzen/Petersilie improvisiert - sau geil!) dann erstmal ne Runde Grappa, dann Carrotcake und Mandelecken mit nem gutem Rum zum endgültigen Versacken.
Ich kann nicht mehr ... |bigeyes


----------



## chester (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Endlich mal normale Leute! Hört sich gut an.


----------



## Andal (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich werde jetzt Hühnerklein und Suppengemüse ansetzen. Das trübe Wetter schreit ja förmlich nach einer schönen Griesnockerlsuppe!


----------



## GoldiHRO (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der Fischfond mit Resten von 5 Dorschen und 2 Wittlingen steht aufn Herd


----------



## ollidaiwa (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Putello Tonnato.

Das Fleisch liess sich auch wunderbar ohne es anzufrieren aufschneiden.
Etwas trocken aber mit der Thunfisch Mayonaise lecker.

Rezept:

1 kg Putenbrust
1 Bund Suppengemüse
1 Zwiebel
1 Lorbeerblatt, Nelke
1 Flasche Billigwein (trocken)
Salz

Den Wein aufkochen und die Pute mit dem Gemüse, der Zwiebel und den Gewürzen ca. 20 Minuten leise köcheln lassen.
Im Sud auskühlen lassen und um dünne Scheiben schneiden zu können ev. etwas anfrieren.


Thunfischsoße

2 Eigelb
2 TL Senf
150 ml Öl
2 EL Kapern
3 - 4 Sardellenfilets
Dose Thunfisch

Das Eigelb mit dem Senf verrühren und das Öl tröpfchenweise unterrühren.
Kapern, Thunfisch und die Sardellenfilets im Mixer fein pürieren und unter die Mayonaise rühren.
Abschmecken und mit 4 EL vom Putenfond verdünnen.

Teller mit einer Knoblauchzehe abreiben, die dünnen Fleischscheiben mit der Soße bedecken und sich den Italiener um die Ecke sparen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5cyFKGmwD0

Den Restfond einfrieren und für alle möglichen Soßen verwerten.


----------



## Andal (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sehr gut! #6

Ich würde allerdings die Kapern weglassen, weil ich sie nicht mag und dafür etwas geriebene Zitronenschale einsetzen - wie immer alles Geschmackssache.


----------



## Jose (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich kasper heute mal wieder mit salat und lecker käsetoast rum.
und ich hätte eine durchaus hilfreiche info:

*500g feldsalat ist elend viel* :m


----------



## exil-dithschi (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

zufaulzumeinkaufengulasch.

eine zwiebel und vier knobizehen gehackt in olivenöl angeschwitzt.
mit gemüsebrühe abgelöscht.
ordentlich kartoffeln in stücke geschnitten, ab in den topf.
2 paprika in stücke geschnitten, ab in den topf.
mit tomatenmark, pfeffer, salz, paprikapulver, chilipulver abgeschmeckt.
deckel druff, bier auf, abwarten.
nach zwei bierchen noch mal abschmecken, etwas andicken. 
dazu ein brötchen von gestern und noch´n bierchen - mahlzeit.


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@jose,
:m ja, da hätten 100-150g als Beilage für 1-2 Personen gut gereicht!|supergri


----------



## Andal (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

A Pfund Vogerlsalat... und morgen gibst du einen Liter Milch! :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> zufaulzumeinkaufengulasch.
> 
> eine zwiebel und vier knobizehen gehackt in olivenöl angeschwitzt.
> mit gemüsebrühe abgelöscht.
> ...



Da hättste auch fast zum 7-Gänge Menü upgraden können.
( 6-Pack + Tiefkühlpizza )


----------



## exil-dithschi (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Da hättste auch fast zum 7-Gänge Menü upgraden können.
> ( 6-Pack + Tiefkühlpizza )


bin ja jetzt dithmarscher, wir sind nich´ so kultiviert...:m
apropos, schade, daß kein kohl im hause war.


----------



## Jose (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

haaach, noch ein tag mit feldsalat...
ich wünscht ich hätt pistazien und parmesan im haus, gäb 'n pesto.

so wird zur erträglichkeit des overkills rucola beigemischt.
ab morgen wieder frei, frei, frei...

ansonsten gibt ganz bieder kartoffeln, sauerkraut und kasseler.

die dekadenz für heute trägt rucola&feldsalat im namen


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> die dekadenz für heute trägt rucola&feldsalat im namen



Spätzle-frei verstehe ich ja...... aber heute willst es aber auch wissen |bigeyes

Oder bist Du zu Pet(r)a konvertiert ?????


----------



## Jose (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nee, ich hasse es, lebensmittel verkommen zu lassen.
deshalb noch mal der biss in den feldsalat.
das kassler tät mich eh petra-mäßig disqualifizieren.

...und spätzle-frei: na gott, ich will doch was leckeres :m (sorry, übler joke...)


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jose,

wenn die Boardie-Dorschel-Tour gut drauf ist und vor lauter Drillen auch noch zum Grillen kommt.... gibt es nächste Woche hier auch evtl. noch so ein - zwei Fotos, die alle Pet(r)as in Ohnmacht fallen lassen


----------



## Jose (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

macht hin, tight lines #6


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute war ein schöner tag, bis küche auf.
gab  *GFPFV*.


häh?

*g*epimpte*f*ertig*p*izza*f*ast*v*erbrannt :m


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ein armes Selbstversorger Essen 

 Ok, 
 Salz, Pfeffer, Muskat, Mehl und die Butter waren gekauft.|rotwerden


----------



## Jose (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das sieht aber sehr lecker und gesund aus #6


----------



## wolfgang f. (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Ein *armes *Selbstversorger Essen


|kopfkratÄhem-was ist daran arm?#t:q
 :mSieht doch richtig lecker aus!#6


----------



## warenandi (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn das "arm" ist, dann ist mein Essen manchmal ja quasi "obdachlos" :q


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

......und es war sooooo lecker, ich könnte .....


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Broodwuaschd, Grumbieresalad und Nudle mit Soß - alles selber gemacht.

ALLES, inkl. Wurscht.

Danke an Martin für ein tolles Schlachten!

Hat mir geschmeckt, als ich wieder zu Hause war ;-)


----------



## angler1996 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hä, Thomas woraus ist dieser Salahd, bitte um Übersetzung
 De Brodworschd schaud gud aus, abr der Rast|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
 Brodworschd mit Nudln; do gehärt e schorfer Sanf drzu un Sauerkraud un Kardofflklies


----------



## Franky (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tüften... :q


----------



## Jose (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

keine spätzle?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Tüften... :q


#6#6#6
erkannt....
[youtube1]6I7yD1Ce5Yw[/youtube1]


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> keine spätzle?




Der Text, den Sie eingegeben haben, ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitern Sie den Text auf die minimale Länge von 5 Zeichen.


----------



## Franky (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> #6#6#6
> erkannt....
> [youtube1]6I7yD1Ce5Yw[/youtube1]



Bin halt 'n plietschen Bengel...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > #6#6#6
> ...



Fürn Fischkopp ? - aber klar doch ;.))))


----------



## Jose (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

der text ist schon viel zu viel :m


----------



## Franky (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fürn Fischkopp ? - aber klar doch ;.))))



|clown:


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich schmeiss mich wech ;-))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Dok (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Broodwuaschd, Grumbieresalad und Nudle mit Soß - alles selber gemacht.
> 
> ALLES, inkl. Wurscht.
> 
> ...




Hi,

ja war, auch nach dem ganzen Krankenhausscheiss der letzten Monate, ein echt tolles Wochenende. Nochmal danke für deine Hilfe beim ausbeinen. Und selbstgebrauten Bier trinken......   

Ich hoffe mal auch es auch Franz geschmeckt hat. 

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke:


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hehehehe - abgenommen hab ich nicht ;-)))))))))


----------



## Andal (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da Leberkas schaugt guat aus! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

isser!!!!!


----------



## Andal (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wurscht und Wurstwaren, Leberkäs sowieso, sind der größte Makel an meinem rheinischen Exil. Hier schmeckt alles nach rein gar nichts. Zum großen Glück schweißen bayrische Metzger die Sachen ein und DHL liefert schnell.


----------



## ollidaiwa (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

zu Testzwecken und aus reiner Provokation:

Eingelegter Kürbis

700 Gramm grob gewürfeltes Kürbisfleisch
4 Knobizehen
1 Gemüsezwiebel
2 Sternanis
1 Chilischote
100 Gramm Zucker
200 ml Essig
400 ml Wasser
1 EL Salz


Alles zusammen 5 min. aufkochen und heiss in Einmachgläser füllen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

grins - der Gemüsefreund wieder ;-)


Aber so ein eingelegter Kürbis passt auch klasse zu frisch geschlachtetem..

Dann wurde der Kürbis wenigstens nicht umsonst gemeuchelt ;-)))


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> zu Testzwecken und aus reiner Provokation:
> 
> Eingelegter Kürbis
> 
> ...


 


 Ich bekomme eine Gänsehaut.|abgelehn


----------



## ollidaiwa (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so sieht man dann mal aus!


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> So sieht dat ut! :m:q
> 
> @ Stefan:
> Dat hier
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4419653&postcount=2139




Sorry Frank, 

aber in dem Fall ganz klar 1:0 für die Tauben :q
Morgen mache ich das erste mal gefüllte Paprika im DO #6

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## ollidaiwa (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hier werden gerade Quitten für Quittengelee entsaftet.


----------



## Andal (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> zu Testzwecken und aus reiner Provokation: Eingelegter Kürbis





j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich bekomme eine Gänsehaut.|abgelehn



Sind wir schon zwei. Aber zur Zeit ist es mit den Kürbisen ja eh recht inflationär. Lieber ein g'scheites Kraut, da weiß man was man hat.


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> aus reiner Provokation:Eingelegter Kürbis


Aus reiner Provokation: und dann entsorgen!:q
Taugt doch nur als Suppe, wenn man exotisch genug mit Ingwer,Chili, Curry und Kokosmilch hot gewürzt hat, damit´s wenigstens nach was schmeckt!:q:q:q


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Lieber ein g'scheites Kraut, da weiß man was man hat.


Ich hab heute so ein richtig schönes BayrischKraut mit Ripple und (nein ausnahmsweise keine Spätzle) in angeschwitzten Zwiebeln geschwenkte Karoffeln  fabriziert und geb Dir zu 100% recht!  :vik:
:qOb´s meine Frau morgen früh auch noch tut wird sich zeigen, da ich verhältnismäßig wenig Kümmel rein hab...


----------



## ollidaiwa (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich habe gerade den eingelegten Kürbis probiert und muss Euch leider Recht geben.
Geschmacklich ganz ok aber die Konsistenz ist schlecht.
Vieleicht sollte man nicht den Hokaidokürbis dafür nehmen.


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Probier die Einlegerei einfach mal mit kleinen Gurken o. ä.! Da kommt eher Freude auf!  ...
Ganz legga sind Borretane (kleine Zwiebeln)!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also, ich hab zwar selber schon erstklassigen süßsauren Kürbis gegessen.

ABER:
Letztlich ist Kürbis was für (körnerfressende) Frauen oder halt Schweinefutter ...
;-)))


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eben: lieber warten bis die Sau reif ist! :q


----------



## ollidaiwa (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gute Idee, das mit den kleinen Gurken wird gemacht.


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> gute Idee, das mit den kleinen Gurken wird gemacht.


Hab grad ergänzt! -> Borretane #6#6#6


----------



## kernell32 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also, ich hab zwar selber schon erstklassigen süßsauren Kürbis gegessen.
> 
> ABER:
> Letztlich ist Kürbis was für (körnerfressende) Frauen oder halt Schweinefutter ...
> ;-)))


Na komm ne schöne Kürbissuppe... lecker!


















.........mit ordentlich Schweinebauch und n paar Bockwürsten drinne!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Eben: lieber warten bis die Sau* reif *ist! :q


Dazu, leicht offtopic:
Männer reifen!
Frauen faulen ............

Offtopic aus


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schlacht*REIF*e Sau #6
*FAUL*e Sau#d
:q:q:q


----------



## kreuzass (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oha, schaut alles (größtenteils) sehr lecker aus.

Bei mir gab es heute Abend schlesische Bratwurst mit Kartoffeln und Rosenkohl zu Heringshappen in Dill-Sahne-Sauce. Letztere waren leider (wieder was dazugelernt) eingefrohren und nach dem Aufwärmen mehr Brei in Dill-Sahne-Sauce. Hat dem Geschmack jedoch keinen Abruch getan. Also die Wurst im Zusammenspiel mit dem breiigen Etwas hat gut gemundet. Kann man wohl irgendwie zu fast allem essen, denke ich.


----------



## Jose (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

_>> kürbis, spätzle, milchreis, grießbrei <<_
*
CRUCIO!





*


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ausser bei Spätzle geb ich Dir recht! 
Das eine oder andere hier gehört def. in den trash-trööt!


----------



## Jose (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

könnt mir mal aufhelfen:

lese immer wieder was von  "promille"
wenns sein muss, dann eben 'pro', aber wer issn jetzt "mille"?
gibt da noch mehr rätsel in meinem dazulernenden leben.

hab ich sie 'schbädlse" genannt, jau: das wars dann. kam aus schwaben, das schlanke spätzle.

"heiße fritte" hätts evtl. gerettet/geredded. ("heise fridde"? naja...)
ich checks eh nicht,  vom ansatz her wohl schon verkehrt.
hätte wohl nach "bro miele" fragen sollen.

wär aber OT, weil hier gehts um lecker und so und nicht um haushaltshilfen.

also auch nicht um "schbädsle". :vik:



jaja: heut gabs nur margarinebrote


----------



## daci7 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern: Reis, Wokgemüse und Lachsfilet.
Heute: Zwiebelkuchen und 'n leck'res Helles - aber erstmal mit dem Belly aufn See, damit ich auch gut Hunger hab!

PS: Für 'ne gute Kürbissuppe lass ich jedes Kraut stehen  Eingelegter Kürbis is' bei mir allerdings auch immer schief gegangen...


----------



## Franky (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab jetzt auch ein verfressendes WE hinter mir und noch eine Schandtat vor mir... :q
Gestern legger Raclette, heute legger (frische) Putenoberkeule (aus einem vernünftigen konventionellen Betrieb) mit Rotkohl und ihr-wisst-schon-was... :q Jetzt warte ich gerade auf den "Weckruf" aus dem Fresskoma, damit die leckeren Waffeln meiner Schwägerin noch reinpassen!
Ich glaub, Abendbrot fällt aus... :q:q:q


----------



## Andal (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute ist call-a-Fresschen, wobei ich noch zwischen Pizza Sucuk und Bami Goreng schwanke.


----------



## Franky (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nee, denn lieber zum Dönerturm nach "nebenan" (in die "Stadt")...


----------



## Steff-Peff (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Morgen mache ich das erste mal gefüllte Paprika im DO #6
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



Gefüllte Paprika sind ausgefallen. Das gestern frisch gekaufte Hackfleisch hat einfach nicht so gerochen, wie es sollte. Dann lieber ein ander mal. 
Morgen hole ich Rinderbeinscheiben für Ossobuco. Ist noch nicht sicher, wann ich das DOpfe, aber lange wird es nicht dauern.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## wolfgang f. (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Für irgend etwas muß das Ende der MESZ doch gut sein!
Rechts im Vorleg-Status, links im Futter-Modus!
Und nach dem 2.Teller-> Glückseeligkeit des Schwabenherzens!:vik:
(@jose -> Wenn ich mal Deinen Namen interpretieren darf?  ->entspricht in etwa der Paella -> National-Gericht!!!)


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*





Kartoffeln, 8 Tage in Gewürzöl eingelegt





Aufs Blech, gesalzen, bei 250 Grad im Ofen gebacken





Dazu die reschtliche Broodwuarschd, mangeln Masse mit viel Zwiebeln geschmort und mit meiner Salsa und Curry aufgepimpt..


----------



## Jose (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> ...(@jose -> Wenn ich mal Deinen Namen interpretieren darf?  ->entspricht in etwa der Paella -> National-Gericht!!!)


nee, ist mein 'kampf'name. 
'national'gericht wäre eher rievkooche und käsekuchen.
und kölsch. und pepse.
darum ists am rhein so schön


----------



## wolfgang f. (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> nee, ist mein 'kampf'name.
> 'national'gericht wäre eher rievkooche und käsekuchen.
> und kölsch. und pepse.
> darum ists am rhein so schön


:mEine jut jebratene Jans, mit einer joldenen Jabel jejessen is eine jute Jabe Jottes
Da bin ich ganz tolerant!
-> Euren Sauerbraten vom Pferd (Schöne Grüße, liebe Petra:q) hab ich auch noch nie zurückgehen lassen! Dat is ene jaile Stöffsche!#6
- Auch wenns nach Kölle n paar Kilometersche sinn...


----------



## Andal (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Den Weg nach in die Stadt mit der großen Kirche am Bahnhof kannst du dir sparen. Einen Rossmetzger hats auch in Neuwied.


----------



## wolfgang f. (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab halt Rheinischen Sauerbraten von Fury bislang nur in Köln jejessen....


----------



## Andal (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hauptsache Black Beauty aufm Teller! :m


----------



## wolfgang f. (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hauptsache gut und reichlich!


----------



## Jose (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

rmal ne frage an die cracks hier:
wie geht ihr mit miesmuscheln um, will sagen, wie checkt ihr vorm kochen ob hui oder pfui?

für die durchtriebenen nochmal deutlichst: geht um muscheln, nicht um musch*s :m


----------



## Andal (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was offen ist, das kommt erst gar nicht in den Topf. Was nach dem Kochen nicht aufgegangen ist, nicht auf den Teller.


----------



## wolfgang f. (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Faustregel: (lebend und) frisch-> geschlossen - gegart -> offen!  Alle anderen aussortieren!


----------



## Franky (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Was offen ist, das kommt erst gar nicht in den Topf. Was nach dem Kochen nicht aufgegangen ist, nicht auf den Teller.



Besser hätte ich das auch nicht sagen können


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Feine Streifen von Lauch, Zwiebeln, Karotten, Sellerie und etwas Fenchel in Butter mit Knoblauch und grobem Pfeffer ohne Farbe andünsten.

Pro Person mit einem 1/8 Weisswein ablöschen.

Pro Person zwischen 500 und 750 Gramm Muscheln.

Die nach dem Aufkochen des Weines in den Topf geben, Deckel drauf, je nach Größe zwischen 3 und 5 Minuten garen.

Muscheln dann mit einem Sieblöffel rausnehmen, im auf 60 Grad vorgeheizten Ofen warmstellen.

Pro 3 Personen einen Becher Creme Fraiche zur Soße geben, aufkochen und probieren - evtl. ist noch Salz nötig - muss nicht sein, da die Muscheln salzig sind.

Wers "dicker" mag, etwas abbinden mit Stärke.

Soße mit Gemüse im Suppenteller servieren, dazu die Muscheln in einem Extrateller, und nochn Teller dazu für die Schalen. 

Dazu Baguette..

Muscheln aus der Schale picken, Baguette in Soße tunken, gucken, dass man auch was Gemüse erwischt und zusammen ab damit in den Schlund.......


----------



## wolfgang f. (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> mal ne frage an die cracks hier:
> geht um muscheln, nicht um musch*s :m



|kopfkratEigentlich ne Steilvorlage::mBei denen isses genau andersrum!
Wenn lebend, dann offen, wenn zu dann tot und rausschmeissen!:q


----------



## Jose (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich habs befürchtet: nur pfeifen vorm AB-kochtopf, Thomas ausgenommen für das rezept für leckere "rheinische muscheln".
nee jungs, ihr enttäuscht mich, oder doch eher nicht. ihr verfügt wohl über dermaßen viel kohle, dass ihr euch die muscheln einfliegen lassen könnt.

ich nicht!

ich kauf die, wo die angeboten werden: N-see, L-idl, all-die und noch umme ecke mal re we oder eben ede ka.
egal: pack ich die aus, dan haben 3/4 den spalt offen ( ist jetze ein credit an meinen vorposter), wären also nach verbraucherempfehlung fürn müll.
wär auch fürn arxxx.

was mach ich (lästige arbeit) und was macht ihr (locker, war meine hoffnung).

also: ich pack die aus, werf die in leitungswasser und checke jede einzelne mit "spalt offen" (wie früher im richtigen leben) durch zusammendrücken. meist gehts sofort zu, wenn nicht, wieder ins wasser zur nachprüfung später.
ist echt arbeit.
seid ihr da flotter als ich? (frage geht nicht an die muschelneinfliegenlassenden)


ach ja: 2x muschelvergiftung kann ich aufweisen: kann wer mehr?


----------



## wolfgang f. (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ach ja: 2x muschelvergiftung kann ich aufweisen: kann wer mehr?


Dank meiner Art auszusortieren, kann ich da nicht mitreden-aber ne Fleischvergiftung dank Tatar war eine wichtige Erfahrung für mich....


----------



## Jose (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und wie sortierst du?


----------



## Franky (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hol die inne metro, aber die waren bislang immer knackezu.


----------



## wolfgang f. (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Guckst Du -> #2267 ....
Ich geb aber zu, dass ich Miesmuscheln eher selten esse und nur beim dealer meines Vertrauens kaufe. 
Und Tatar hab ich seither nicht mehr gefuttert....


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nicht jede geöffnete Muschel ist schlecht, aber jede offene ist verdächtig.

Leben sie noch (also klar unverdorben), zeigt eine Muschel aber ein klares Zeichen des Schliessens (unterschiedlich stark), wenn man sie leicht anklopft.

Zuckt sie nicht mehr - Mülleimer..

Zuckt  sie - Topf und Magen..

Geschlossene Muscheln NACH dem Garen:
WEG DAMIT!!!!

Keinerlei  Experimente.


----------



## wolfgang f. (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Leben sie noch (also klar unverdorben), zeigt eine Muschel aber ein klares Zeichen des Schliessens (unterschiedlich stark), wenn man sie leicht anklopft.
> Zuckt sie nicht mehr - Mülleimer..
> Zuckt  sie - Topf und Magen..
> Geschlossene Muscheln NACH dem Garen:WEG DAMIT!!!!Keinerlei  Experimente.


Ich mach das bei Austern auch so: Nach dem Öffnen kurz mit der Messerspitze anpieksen -> zuckt sie einen Tropfen Zitrone und ab in den Mund- sonst weg damit. Bisher haben sie noch alle gezuckt


----------



## Jose (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ist klar, Thomas.
machst also auch deckelprüfung  nach "ich klapp dich, du schließt dich, bist eingeladen um essen". oder haste da was schnelleres im koch-petto?
klopfse mit schlimmem finger oder metall?
bei 5kg+ ist meine mehthode ermüdend..

@franky, hab mett ro nicht erwähnt, weil nicht alle hier 'n schein haben, den schein eher*, außerdem sind mir bei muschelgier die mett ro kilo meter zu schwer.


* mein natürlich den fischereischein :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> oder haste da was schnelleres im koch-petto?


nö, nix is........


----------



## Jose (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

muscheln sind und bleiben also ein mühseliges aber leckeres vergnügen.

jetzt muss ich mal noch nach spanischen riesen-miesmuscheln die scene hier durchforsten.
nicht ganz so lecker wie die kleinen miesen ausser nordsee - aber viel erotischer :m
(...zensiert...)



btw. für heute gibts nix zu befürchten:
rohe klöße,
sauerkraut.
kassler.


----------



## Franky (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> @franky, hab mett ro nicht erwähnt, weil nicht alle hier 'n schein haben, den schein eher*, außerdem sind mir bei muschelgier die mett ro kilo meter zu schwer.



Ich bin bei (gekauftem) frischen Fisch & Co extrem pienzig. Mir langt eine Fischvergiftung... Und da ich die Anlieferungszeiten des Marktes in ca 15 Minuten Entfernung kenne, kaufe ich sowas ausschließlich da. Schäff sei Dank hab ich so'n Kärtchen seit Jahren!
Matjes, Bismarck-Herung und anderes zubereitetes Zeugs darf auch von woanders her kommen


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. Oktober 2015)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fürn Fischkopp ? - aber klar doch ;.))))



?????? |kopfkrat



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich schmeiss mich wech ;-))))))))))))))))))))




Kartoffelsalat, verschiedene Sorten Honig ......
.......ich stehe auf dem Schlauch #c |kopfkrat

.........würde ja gerne mit lachen 

Bitte um Aufklärung #4


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hat nix mit Dir/Deinem Nick zu tun, sondern mit der Bezeichnung Fischkopp als regionale Zuordnung.

Ein interner.....


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ah, danke Thomas, 

 hatte halt irgendwie gerade gepasst.

 Weiter machen  #6

 #h


----------



## Kauli11 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Andere Variante:

Muscheln nach Rezept von Thomas 9904 zubereiten.
Schalen öffnen und Muschelfleisch in einer Schale lassen.
Schale mit dem Muschelfleisch mit Kräuter-oder Knoblauchbutter bestreichen ( Menge nach Geschmack ) dann auf ein mit Backpapier belegtes Backblech setzen und im Backofen mit Oberhitze überbacken bis die Butter zerlaufen ist.
Dazu ein schönes Baguette, mit dem man die Butter aufnehmen kann und einen eisgekülten Weisswein. #6
Muß jetzt aufhöhren, da ich die Tastatur vollsabbere. #h


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und wenn man gar nicht weiß, was man kochen soll, dann gibts einen Eintopf. Rindfleisch, Weißkraut, Suppengemüse, Zwiebeln, Rote Beete und ein paar Teigwaren... obendrauf Schmand und etwas Schnittlauch.


----------



## Franky (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> [..] und ein paar Teigwaren...



:q:q:q Schbädsle ausse Tüte????


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja und mit Absicht. Weil die nicht so aufweichen, wenn man die Suppe wieder aufwärmt. Nudeln halt.


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein interner.....



Wobei die Honigmenge in Franky's Bild für manchen Fischkopp ja schon eine Überdosis darstellen würde......


----------



## Steff-Peff (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Noch nicht gekocht, aber gestern schon mal eingekauft:
3 Rinderbeinscheiben mit insg. 2,3 Kg und herrlich marmoriert.

Die werden demnächst im Dutch Oven in superzartes Ossobuco verwandelt #6

Kulinarische Grüße
Steff


----------



## Jose (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

den plastikbeutel aber entfernen...


----------



## chester (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und für Ossobuco dann doch bitte welche von Kalb nehmen. Vom ausgewachsenen Rind eignen die sich besser für eine Sauce Bolognese.


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Für Ossobuco aus dem Dutchoven ist Rindfleisch grad recht. Da darfs schon etwas herzhafter sein. Am besten wärs ja gleich von einem schönen Almweide Ochsen, aber die laufen leider nicht in größeren Herden beim Metzger rein.


----------



## Jose (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nachtrag zum rheinischen (pferdefleisch)sauerbraten bzw. deren liebhaber: meide Florida!


----------



## wolfgang f. (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das "meide Florida"gilt aber doch nur für Pferde....
Wär die Rede vom Rinder-Sauerbraten gewesen-kein Schwein hätts interessiert!
War ja eigentlich auch nur als kleiner Gruß an Petra gedacht.
Nachdem ich Frosch, Schnecke, Krokodil, Känguruh, Bär,Strauss und weiß der Geier was probiert hab, kann ich nur ganz unverklärt sagen, dass Hottihüh nicht das schlechteste war!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gibbets Kartoffel-Rahm-Chili mit karamelisiertem Schweinerücken und Salat ...


----------



## Steff-Peff (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> den plastikbeutel aber entfernen...



Echt ;+

Die Teilchen werden am kommenden Samstag veredelt. Freu ich mich schon drauf wie Atze.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Torkel (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

1,5kg Putenoberkeule liegt grad im Senf-Chili-Zwiebelsud im Bräter (sabber) gleich nur noch Oberhitze für die krosse Haut und die schlemmerei kann beginnen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Käsespätzchen :vik: und Feldsalat


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Und für Ossobuco ......


 
 Muß ich morgen auch machen.

 Die verfressene, bucklige Verwandschaft rückt an.

 Hast 1-2 Rezepttipps für mich ?

 Danke ! #6


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gibt es heute Thunfischsteak (258 Gramm), geschmortes Pfannengemüse, und eine Pulle Pinot Noir von
 der Ahr. Zum anschließenden desinfizieren stehen noch einige Vitaminreiche Getränke in kleineren Karaffen zur Verfügung.


----------



## chester (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Muß ich morgen auch machen.
> 
> Die verfressene, bucklige Verwandschaft rückt an.
> 
> ...



Also klassisch is ossobucco a la milanese vom Kalb. 

Daher ca 1-1.5 Kalsbeinscheiben pro person rechnen. 

Die ganz leicht mehlieren und anbraten, bis sie gold braun sind. (nacheinander)

auf einem Teller zwischenparken.

für 6 personen:

300g Röstgemüse (sellerie, lauch, zwiebel, knobi, nur wenig möhre) alzen und anrösten. 
2 TL Tomatenmark mit rösten. alles aber nicht zu dunkel, eher blond als braun. 
Mit 200 ml Weißwein ablöschen. Um in der Lombardei einen Pino bianco (weißburgunder) oder einen trebbiano nehmen.
auf 100 ml einkochen, dann ca 0,5 L Kalbsfond dazu geben. 
Wenn man möchte jetzt ein Kraut: Rosmarin geht, oder Thymian, oder Salbei, Orregano könnte man ausprobieren. 
Dann die Beinscheiben einlegen. Dann schmoren. Ich mache das so niedrig wie es geht, ca 80° und dann bis fertig ist. Das kann schonmal 12 Std dauern. Dann das übliche: Fleisch raus holen, Sauce passieren, reduzieren, abschmecken und bei gewünschtem Geschmackt mit Kalter Butter oder Stärke binden. Richtig gut wird die Sauce, wenn due noch eine Sardelle einmixt. Etwas Weißwein am Ende bringt die auch nochmal ein bißchen nach vorne.

Dazu natürlich Gremolata: 
1 Bund Petersilie fein hacken, Abrieb einer halben Zitrone dazu und maximal eine halbe kleine Knoblauchzehe dazu geben und vermischen. Ich mag gerne noch einen Schuss Olivenöl dabei. 

Risotto Milanese:

2 schalotten/1 Knobizehe fein würfeln in 50g rindermark und butter anziehen
250 g risottoreis dazu und kurz mitdünsten. ein bioßchen safran 10 minuten in warmen wasser einlegen (pinneken) und mit 100 ml Weißwein dazu und diesen wirklich gut runter kochen. Dann sukzessive mit 1 l Hühnerbrühe (heiß) auffüllen und dabei gelegentlich rühren. dann 2 EL butter dazu, parmesan und 2 EL geschlagene Sahne unterziehen. 
Erst jetzt abschmecken. 

Soweit der Klassiker. 

Wenn du das ganze mit Rinderbeinscheiben machen willst, wird das ein anderes Gericht: Mit Rotwein ablöschen, alles stärker anrösten, dann gerne auch ein paar Fenchelsamen in die Sauce. Oder Koriandersaat. Mit dunklem Rinderfond auffüllen. Gerne auch Tomaten zugeben und das ganze wie eine Bolo aufziehen. Wenn die entstehende Sauce noch gebunden werden soll geht auch eine dunkle Roux. Und abschmecken mit Sojasauce (nicht zu viel). Dann Zitronenschale in der Sauce ziehen lassen, das nimmt etwas die Schwere

Dazu würde ich dann aber Tagliatelle machen.


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

SUPER !

 Herzlichen Dank.


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heir auch ein Rezept. Daran werde ich mich orientieren:
http://www.bbq-county.de/shop/index.php?controller=information&information_id=127


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Selber gemachte Sauerteigbaguette zum aufbacken, ist von 1 kg Mehl 700 ml Wasser, 50 Gramm Butter, 1 Hefe, Zucker für Hefe ansetzen, 1 EL Salz, etwas Olivenöl zum bestreichen vorm Backen, Material für ca. 1,50€.)...

Ergibt 9 kleine Baguettes und 3 Brötchen zum Frühstück heute..

Werden noch warm gefrostet , dann 10 Minuten bei 230 Umluft aufgebacken, ist wie frisch gebacken.







Danke an Martin für den Tipp und dann das besorgen der Formen!!!!


----------



## angler1996 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

welches Mehl ( Typ)? , danke

 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

550er Backmehl mit Ascorbinsäure, von der Fa. "Küchenmeister"


----------



## angler1996 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nochmal Danke


----------



## Andal (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Semmelstangerl schreien nach saftigem Hinterschinken, etwas bretonischer Salzbutter und ein paar Scheiben von der Senfgurke! Alter, tropft mir jetzt der Zahn!!!


----------



## exil-dithschi (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sauerkraut schmurgelt schön auf dem herd vor sich hin.
wartet auf den kartoffelstampf, ein paar blut- und leberwürstchen mit denen es dann noch mal im ofen schön zusammen kuscheln darf.
dazu wäre ein domaines barons de rothschild chateau lafite rothschild keine schlechte idee, aber ein vorzügliches, wohltemperiertes dösken neptun-pils tut´s auch.


----------



## Jose (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

exquisit, exquisit...

ich komme heute der Ente nahe und gebe meinem leben wieder einen Gin.




ach ja, und Thomas, deine baguette, kannste da noch was zum kneten und ruhen lassen sagen und zum backen, temperatur und mit wasserdampf oder so...

und: sind sind die eklig feinporig oder lecker  luftig?


----------



## Andal (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gin kommt gut. Aber vor Sonnenuntergang nur mit Tonic!


----------



## Jose (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sonnenuntergang 17:11 Uhr

bist zu spät :m


----------



## Andal (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dann lassen wir das Tonic halt, schweren Herzens, im Refrigerator.


----------



## Kotzi (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gibts was Gyros-artiges (zerhacktes Schnitzel mit Gewürz) mit Djuvetsch Reis, Tzatziki und Gurkensalat.


----------



## Kauli11 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Feine Streifen von Lauch, Zwiebeln, Karotten, Sellerie und etwas Fenchel in Butter mit Knoblauch und grobem Pfeffer ohne Farbe andünsten.
> 
> Pro Person mit einem 1/8 Weisswein ablöschen.
> 
> ...



Nach deinem Tip habe ich heute zum erstenmal die Soße mit Creme Fraiche zubereitet.
Kam sehr gut an. #6
Alles förmlich ausgeleckt.:m
Danke für den Tip. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das freut mich wirklich!!!

Das ist Anglerboard:
Umsetzbare Tipps, die taugen ;-))))


----------



## chester (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Heir auch ein Rezept. Daran werde ich mich orientieren:
> http://www.bbq-county.de/shop/index.php?controller=information&information_id=127



Und wieso betreibst du so einen Aufwand, wenn du das Gericht dann mit in Weißwein aufgelösten Zauberpulver traktierst?


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Und wieso betreibst du so einen Aufwand, wenn du das Gericht dann mit in Weißwein aufgelösten Zauberpulver traktierst?



Ich hab geschrieben, ich ORIENTIERE mich daran. Heißt nicht, dass ich es genau so mache. Ich nehme weder das Zauberpulver, noch Weisswein.


----------



## Jose (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Das ist Anglerboard:
> Umsetzbare Tipps, die taugen ;-))))





Jose schrieb:


> ...
> ach ja, und Thomas, deine baguette, kannste da noch was zum kneten und ruhen lassen sagen und zum backen, temperatur und mit wasserdampf oder so...
> 
> und: sind sind die eklig feinporig oder lecker  luftig?



mach mal. bin ganz heiss drauf


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sauerteig ansetzen mit 300 Gramm vom Mehl (zum Starten nehm ich 50 Gramm Weizenvollkorn mit nem Schuss Wasser, dauert ca. 2 Tage, dann 300 Gramm Mehl und 300 ml Wasser dazu und dann nochmal nen Tag stehen lassen.

Restliches Mehl, Salz und restliches Wasser (bis auf das für die Hefe) und aufgelöste Butter dazu, Hefe mit etwas zurückbehaltenem Wasser und Zucker angären, und auch dazu geben.

In der Knetmaschine ne halbe Stunde kneten, dann in eine mit Olivenöl ausgefette Schüssel geben und ne halbe Stunde gehen lassen.

Formen und in die Baguetteformen legen, mit Olivenol einpinseln und einschneiden und gehen lassen (Schnellvariante, ca. 2 - 3 Stunden je nach Temperatur, langsame nur mit Hälfte der Hefe ansetzen, 2 Tage im Kühlschrank gehen lassen, dann die restliche Hefe drunter und weiter wie oben beschrieben).

Ofen auf 230 Grad Umluft, 10 Minuten backen.

Warm in Plastetüte direkt frosten.

Zum aufbacken wieder 230 Grad, Baguette mit nasser Hand anfeuchten (nicht nass machen, anfeuchten!!), 5 - 10 Minuten je nach "Knusperwunsch" aufbacken und geniessen....

Mit mehr Wasser im Teig wirds fluffiger, mit weniger habhafter, muss man je nach Mehl aber auch ausprobieren.


----------



## Jose (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ...ich komme heute der Ente nahe und gebe meinem leben wieder einen Gin...




mag ich nur abraten: ente beim chinesen ist lecker, ente zuhause ohne weihnachten und orange ist einfach nur fett und voll daneben.
wat'n glück für mich, dass ich gin hab

(ich hätt jetzt sogar milchreis vorgezogen...)

könnte zum veganer werden.
gönn mir jetzt noch ein bisschen fun: popcorn in pflanzenöl.

die ente war wirklich nahe: never ever


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wochenend isch Grumbiernsalaad - Zeit...

Heute abend klassisch mit paniertem Schnidsel ;-)))


----------



## Dieter1952 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

_Ich habe noch nie eine Maronensuppe gegessen. Würde die gerne als Vorspeise Silvester servieren (12 Pers.). Habe aber keine Ahnung, Rezepte gibt es ja genug, zum Beispiel im CK. Vielleicht habt ihr mal ne Tipp?  _


----------



## Steff-Peff (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aktion Ossobuco läuft #6. Erst wurden die Beinscheiben in 2 Etappen angebraten, dann das Gemüse und nun schmort alles vor sich hin.

Gegen 18 Uhr wird es fertig sein.


----------



## wolfgang f. (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wochenend isch Grumbiernsalaad - Zeit...Heute abend klassisch mit paniertem Schnidsel ;-)))


#6

:m So etwa, mit ohne Hasen-Futter/Vogerl-Salat?


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das Schnitzel Wiener Art ist miit das beste, was aus einem deutschen Schwein werden kann! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> #6
> 
> :m So etwa, mit ohne Hasen-Futter/Vogerl-Salat?


Tomatensalat von den letzten Gewächshaustomaten vom Nachbarn gabs noch - und im Verhältnis etwas mehr Schnidsl und etwas weniger Salatzeuchs....
:q:q


----------



## Steff-Peff (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So, es ist vollbracht. Ich weiß nicht, wie Ossobuco in Italien schmeckt, aber das was wir heute Abend hatten, war der Wahnsinn. Ganz zart und super aromatisch und lecker. Die nächsten Rinderbeinscheiben stehen schon auf dem Einkaufszettel ... der Winter ist lang |rolleyes

So long
S-P


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht klasse aus!!


----------



## Steff-Peff (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke ! War auch Klasse #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hättsch mich ja ruhig einladen können ;.))))))))

Ich hätts erscht gefilmt und dann weg gefressen ;-)))))))


----------



## Jose (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hättsch mich ja ruhig einladen können ;.))))))))
> 
> Ich hätts erscht gefilmt und dann weg gefressen ;-)))))))




gut zu wissen: bei mir kommste nicht mehr rein :m


----------



## Franky (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> So, es ist vollbracht. Ich weiß nicht, wie Ossobuco in Italien schmeckt, aber das was wir heute Abend hatten, war der Wahnsinn. Ganz zart und super aromatisch und lecker. Die nächsten Rinderbeinscheiben stehen schon auf dem Einkaufszettel ... der Winter ist lang |rolleyes
> 
> So long
> S-P



Jo - sieht wirklich gut aus. Morgen kommt von mir dann die "Ofenvariante"... Hab heute auch Beinscheibe und Co gekauft........... |rolleyes :q:q:q

Hast Du Rot pder Weisswein genommen? ICh hab beides da und würde ad hoc den roten reinkippen...


----------



## Jose (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

den roten erst in dich #6


----------



## Steff-Peff (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hu Franky,
habe Rotwein genommen.
Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das könnte ich mir aber auch gut mit Schwarzbier vorstellen. So wie beim Beef & Guinness.


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo Andal, 

tatsächlich bestehen meine Soßen immer aus Rotwein, schwarzem Bier, gehäckselten Tomaten mit Saft und Gemüseziebeln, als Grundbestandteile.
Zusätzlich kommt bei Bedarf Fond dazu. Gestern 0.3 L selbst gemachter Gemüsefond und es kann auch mal Portwein mit reinfallen.

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Andal (1. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6 Ein Hoch auf reichlich kräftige Soße! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Un Schbädsle dazu ;-)))))))))))))


----------



## Andal (1. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du musst auch mal Knödel drehen Thomas, sonst kriegst du vom ewigen Schbädsleschaben am Ende noch einen Schbädslearm und kannst damit schlechter auswerfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab immer Semmelnknödel (natürlich selber gedrehte, mit viel Zwiebel, etwas Speck und viel Peterling, Salz und Muskat) für Notfallzeiten (keine Spätzle da..) im Froster ;-)


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Morgen kommt von mir dann die "Ofenvariante"... Hab heute auch Beinscheibe und Co gekauft........... |rolleyes :q:q:q



Hi Franky, und ? Wie war es ? Sollte im Ofen genau so gelungen sein.
Bin gespannt !

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Franky (1. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tschja, ich weiss nicht so recht... Es sah ähnlich aus wie Deines, aber 
ich wüsste nicht, was ich falsch gemacht habe, und VIEL kann es auch nicht gewesen sein. Die Soße war (ist - hab noch was abgefüllt ) ein Hammer. Aber ich bin von der Konsistenz vom Fleisch sehr enttäuscht. 4 Beinscheiben aus 2 Quellen, sahen alle sehr gut aus, aber von beiden Quellen (hab die mit Garm markiert) waren nicht wirklich zart. Selbst innerhalb einer "Scheibe" waren unterschiedlichste Konsistenzen.
180° C und gut 2 h im Gussbräter hätten eigentlich genug sein sollen... Wenn ich ehrlich bin, mach ich lieber ein ordentliches Gulasch und röste schöne Knochen direkt noch mit...
Die abgefüllten "Reste" hab ich jetzt durchpassiert, noch mal mit ein wenig Port aufgekocht und frier das ganze ein. Das Fleisch hab ich vom Knochen gelöst und erst einmal in großen Stücken beiseite gestellt. Mal sehen, was mir da noch als Verwertung zu einfällt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das Fleisch muss vom Knochen fallen - liegt schlicht an zu wenig Garzeit..


----------



## Franky (1. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dann hat es richtig geköchelt, weil es so "runterfiel", als ich den Knochen rausgenommen habe. Hing nur noch leicht an der "Sehne" (oder was das war) fest.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hmm, komisch.
Dann musses eigentlich auch zart sein.

Ist natürlich jetzt aus der Entfernung schlecht zu beurteilen..

Wenn Amateure kochen ;-)))))


----------



## Franky (1. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rüchtüüüüch - eigentlich!  Ein "Profi" hätte das wahrscheinlich als gewollt und korrekt herausgegeben! ;-))))))) Bei mir war's ja gottseidank ein gastfreier Test.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wobei ich die 180 Grad auch als sehr hoch empfinde, 120 reichen dicke (ich hab meist nur knapp unter 100, dauert dann aber auch 6 - 8 Stunden), lieber länger schmoren.

Noch bessere Soße und gleichmäßigeres, evtl. auch zarteres Fleisch..


----------



## Franky (1. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Naja, ich bin mit der Temperaturwahl und Dauer noch nicht mal "on top". Teilweise liest man auch was von 200° C - 220° C bei 2 h...
Wobei 160° C und eine Stunde definitiv zu wenig sind!!!
Wenn ich Giuvetsi mit Lamm köchel sind 2 h bei 180° C ziemlich genau richtig. Menge und Konsistenz zu Beginn waren auch ungefähr gleich.
Darum - kein PLan, was da schief lief...


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hi Franky,

einfach noch mal probieren. Ich würde es mit längerem Schmoren probieren. 
Bin allerdings Spaßkoch und habe genau genommen keinen Plan davon. Hatte aber bisher Glück, dass alles geschmeckt hat 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Bin allerdings Spaßkoch und habe genau genommen keinen Plan davon. Hatte aber bisher Glück, *dass alles geschmeckt hat *
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan


Dann passt doch alles - bloss net von gelernten Köchen durcheinander bringen lassen - hab zu oft bei Kollegen zu schlecht gegessen ;-))))


----------



## Jose (1. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

spiegelei auf toast, möhresellerieapfelsalat

ist schnell, macht satt, ist lecker und man muss nicht koch gelernt haben, und besonders ohne temperaturprobleme, dazu noch schbädsle-fri :m


----------



## angler1996 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> spiegelei auf toast, möhresellerieapfelsalat
> 
> ist schnell, macht satt, ist lecker und man muss nicht koch gelernt haben, und besonders ohne temperaturprobleme, dazu noch schbädsle-fri :m


 
 zumindest Letzteres ist ein echtes Argument|wavey::m

Bin zwar auch nur Hobbykoch aber mit Rinderbeinscheiben erlebt man ab und an Überraschungen trotz gleicher Quelle.
 Ich hau die Teile ja nach Marinieren auch auf den Grill, aber da sind immer mal nicht so gelungene Ausreiser dabei


----------



## Jose (1. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

rinderbeinscheiben, 
hab da ganze herden verzehrt, alle denkbaren zubereitungen und finessen ohne ende.

und so oft enttäuscht ich war: geschmack ok aber die konsistenz (sagt opa).

halte beinscheiben für so heikel wie frauen: the one in a million...

(ps: range ist eigenes rind über bio-metzger bis hin zu laldilidläräwe...)

aber immer *eatable*, nicht so oft _*edible*_*.*.. :m

egal: scharfer meerrettich heilt alles...

(und man könnte mit schbädsle alles überdecken, sorry, -deggn)


----------



## angler1996 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*


 manchmal haben die eben Krampfadern, also die Rindviecher


----------



## Jose (1. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das mag der grund sein - oder ähnliches.
ich hab 15 jahre lang hühner gehalten und, na klar, gemordet zwecks verzehrs.
konstant gleiche bedingungen, meist sogar aus zeit- und gleichem schlupf mit gleichem schicksalstag.
manche zart und lecker auf bressot-niveau, andere eher mit wildqualität (auch nicht schlecht!!!) und noch andere hätten in ner suppe eher ihre vollendung gefunden.

habs auch so mit tauben erlebt, dass ich eigentlich nicht an umwelteinflüsse glauben mag.

tippe eher auf verstocke charaktere oder so :m

ps: komm mir jetzt keiner mit "hennen werden von allen bestiftet" oder so, also unterschiedlicher gen-pool.
hatte nur einen (1!) hahn und ich wars nun ganz und gar nicht. ährlisch...)


----------



## Steff-Peff (2. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ihr macht mir Mut #t Dann bin ich schon sehr auf die nächsten Rinderbeinscheiben gespannt. Und die werden kommen. Aber erst nach geschmorten Schweinebäckchen .

So long
Steff


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich verstehs echt nicht - will aber weder euer Kochen noch eure Lieferanten in Zweifel ziehen.

Mit langsamen, langem Schmoren hatte aber ich bei einigen hundert oder tausend geschmorten Beinscheiben in meiner Laufbahn noch NIE Schwierigkeiten, die Teile weich zu kriegen...

Irgendwas hab ich wohl falsch gemacht?

PS:
Tipp:
Ausstechen.
Bedeutet:
Immer wieder mit ner Fleischgabel die Stücke prüfen, was weich ist, kommt raus, der Rest wird weitergeschmort bis weich..

Wiederholen bis die letzte Scheibe weich und zart ist...

Und zu der schönen Soß dann feine Schbädsle ;-))


----------



## Franky (2. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und zu der schönen Soß dann feine Schbädsle ;-))



Ächz.... |uhoh:

Aber ich bin halbwegs "beruhigt", dass meine Erfahrung kein Einzelfall ist. Mal sehen, wann es die nächste Gelegenheit zur Wiederholungstat geben wird - ist an sich ja doch mehr ein Herrengericht als damenfreundliches Essen  :vik:
Dann aber mit weniger Dampf aufm Kessel (um 140° C) und dann ab Stunde 2,5 mit dem viertelstündlichen Fleischgabentest


----------



## ollidaiwa (2. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dorsch- und Barschfillet mit Nüssen und Brokolistampf

ich habe heute die letzten Fischbestände aus der Truhe geplündert und damit dieses Rezept ausprobiert.
Ich fand es echt gelungen.


Fischfillet und Petersillienkartoffeln zu zubereiten sind sicherlich klar aber der *Brokolistampf* muss beschrieben werden:

1 Brokoli
Knobizehe
Zitronenschale 
Olivenöl
etwas Brühe
Salz, Pfeffer
Petersillie

Brokoli in kleinere Röschen zerteilen, den Stiel schälen und in Scheiben schneiden.
Knobi in kleine Scheiben schneiden und in Olivenöl andünsten.
Den Brokoli dazu geben und mit Zitronenschale und Salz, Pfeffer würzen.
Mit wenig Gemüsebrühe ca. 14 min. dünsten und dann mit einem Kartoffelstampfer stampfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6#6#6


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> das mag der grund sein - oder ähnliches.
> ich hab 15 jahre lang hühner gehalten und, na klar, gemordet zwecks verzehrs.
> konstant gleiche bedingungen, meist sogar aus zeit- und gleichem schlupf mit gleichem schicksalstag.
> manche* zart und lecker auf bressot-niveau*, andere eher mit wildqualität (auch nicht schlecht!!!) und noch andere hätten in ner suppe eher ihre vollendung gefunden.
> ...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich vermute mal, der alte Hühnerdieb meint Federvieh aus der Bresse.#h


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

|kopfkrat:mVermutlich meinet Jose Bressehühner:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Soeben einen der ersten Rotkohle/Blaukraute der Saison geschreddert und eingelegt.

In 3 - 4 Tagen wirds dann fertig gekocht....


----------



## Jose (2. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

käseregal ist richtig, bresse ist richtiger, und zwar das huhn, nicht der bleu #6


----------



## Franky (2. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Soeben einen der ersten Rotkohle/Blaukraute der Saison geschreddert und eingelegt.
> 
> In 3 - 4 Tagen wirds dann fertig gekocht....



Sach dazu doch ma büdde mehr....


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> käseregal ist richtig, bresse ist richtiger, und zwar das huhn, nicht der bleu #6


Aber das Uhn mite die Füsse bleu?!|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kraut schreddern.
Rotwein aufkochen mit Lorbeer, Nelken, Wacholder, etwas Zimt.
Durchziehen lassen

Geschreddertes Kraut salzen und zuckern und Apfelessig drüber, dann den Rotwein durch ein Sieb auch drüber, gut mischen und Deckel drauf und kalt stellen.

3 - 5 Tage (je nach Schreddergrad) ziehen lassen im Kühlschrank..

Zwiebel und Äpfel schälen, und kleinschneiden, zusammen mit etwas Zucker im Topf karamellisieren lassen in Schweineschmalz.

Dann das eingelegte Kraut inkl. Flüssigkeit drauf und schmoren lassen bis weich.

Am Schluss noch was frisch geschredderten Pfeffer drüber

Abschmecken mit Zucker, Salz, Essig ..

Wers mag, etwas abbinden mit Stärke, kommt auch auf den Anteil Äpfel/Zwiebel an, obs passt oder zu flüssig ist - ausprobieren..


----------



## Franky (2. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ok... Bislang hab ich immer direkt nachm Schreddern gekocht (Rezept von meine Oma) und zwar ähnlich Deinem ohne Wartezeit. Dafür aber noch mit Johannisbeergelee und/oder Preisselbeeren.
Je feiner geschreddert desto kurz nehme ich mal an...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Preisselbeeren sind immer gut zum Kraut abschmecken (statt Zucker), wen man fruchtiger mag, dann kannste auch statt Apfelessig Himbeeressig nehmen.

Das ziehen lassen bringt insgesamt "runderen" Geschmack......

Wird auch schneller weich..


----------



## exil-dithschi (2. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Preisselbeeren sind immer gut zum Kraut abschmecken (statt Zucker), wen man fruchtiger mag, dann kannste auch statt Apfelessig Himbeeressig nehmen.


was auch gut ist, apfelmus.


----------



## Justsu (2. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schnell, gesund und lecker:

Spaghetti/Lachs/Queller/Chili/Knoblauch


----------



## Andal (2. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich mache es ähnlich wie Thomas. Allerdings mit frisch gepresstem Orangensaft, statt dem Rotwein und Piment, statt dem Wacholder.

Wichtig sind mir auch bei Kraut zwei Dinge. Erstens das gehobelte Kraut mit dem Salz und Zucker sehr kräftig durcharbeiten und zweitens den Grundsatz der Witwe Bolte...
"...wovon sie besonders schwärmt, wenn es wieder aufgewärmt!"

Wenn das Kraut Beilage zu traditonellen Gerichten, wie Fingernudeln (Bankerl), ist, dann darf auch zur Bindung eine kleine Mehlschwitze hinkommen.


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich mache es ähnlich wie Thomas. Allerdings mit frisch gepresstem Orangensaft...
> ...wenn es wieder aufgewärmt!"
> ...Wenn das Kraut Beilage zu traditonellen Gerichten, wie Fingernudeln (Bankerl), ist, dann darf auch zur Bindung eine kleine Mehlschwitze hinkommen.


#6bei mir ist es Apfelsaft mit einem Schuß "Apfel-Balsamico" von meinem Lieblings-Essighändler.

#6Nicht umsonst heißt es bei Sauerkraut, es sei am besten wenn es siebenmal aufgewärmt sei! Das gilt auch nach meinem Geschmack genauso bei jedem anderen Kraut!

#6Und die Mehlschwitze führt nicht nur bei dem, was bei uns  "Buaba-Spitzle" oder vornehm "Schupfnudeln" heißt, zu einer Verfeinerung beim Kraut!


Btw. für alle von der Schbädsle-Ablehn-Fraggdsioh, gell Jose
:mhttp://www.undinger.de/dictionairle/


----------



## chester (2. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich verstehs echt nicht - will aber weder euer Kochen noch eure Lieferanten in Zweifel ziehen.
> 
> Mit langsamen, langem Schmoren hatte aber ich bei einigen hundert oder tausend geschmorten Beinscheiben in meiner Laufbahn noch NIE Schwierigkeiten, die Teile weich zu kriegen...
> 
> ...



Tatsächlich ist mir das auch nur bei meinen aller ersten Schmorgerichten passiert. Nachdem ich die Vorzüge des Niedergarens entdeckt habe und nach der Zeitvorgabe "Wenn fertig, dann fertig" verfahre, werden alle Fleischstücke in allen Größen nahezu perfekt. So ein Schmorgeicht gewinnt auch ungemein, wenn das Fleisch in der Sauce erkalten darf und erst nach 1-2 Tagen nochmal aufgewärmt und verzehrt wird.


----------



## Kauli11 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Tatsächlich ist mir das auch nur bei meinen aller ersten Schmorgerichten passiert. Nachdem ich die Vorzüge des Niedergarens entdeckt habe und nach der Zeitvorgabe "Wenn fertig, dann fertig" verfahre, werden alle Fleischstücke in allen Größen nahezu perfekt. So ein Schmorgeicht gewinnt auch ungemein, wenn das Fleisch in der Sauce erkalten darf und erst nach 1-2 Tagen nochmal aufgewärmt und verzehrt wird.



So ist es. #6

Niedrigtemperaturgaren ist das Zauberwort. 

#h


----------



## Franky (2. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> So ein Schmorgeicht gewinnt auch ungemein, wenn das Fleisch in der Sauce erkalten darf und erst nach 1-2 Tagen nochmal aufgewärmt und verzehrt wird.



So größe Pötte hab ich gar nicht, dass ich diese Mengen kochen könnte, damit sie so lange halten... Bräter 7,2 l, "Fleischtopf" 11 l.... Dann ist Schluss...
Ich liebäugel aber schon mit dem hier:
http://www.gastro-star.at/suppentopf-gastrosus-chef-163060-28cm-liter-p-1298.html


----------



## Andal (2. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Einen Küchenherd mit Holzbefeuerung müsste man zusätzlich noch haben. Da steht dann so ein Schmortopf, oder der Tiegel mit dem Sauerkraut ein, zwei Tage am halbheißen Rand herum. Das gibt dann die Rouladen, die man mit dem Löffel essen kann und  mit der pastösen Soße, oder das butterzarte Selchfleisch, mit dem herzhaften Sauerkraut, wie es das nur bei der Oma gab. 

Meine Großmutter meinte, wenn man ein Essen verhunzen möchte, dann muss man nur dauernd nachschauen und drin herumrühren. Das riecht man dann schon, wenn es fertig ist.


----------



## chester (2. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> So größe Pötte hab ich gar nicht, dass ich diese Mengen kochen könnte, damit sie so lange halten... Bräter 7,2 l, "Fleischtopf" 11 l.... Dann ist Schluss...
> Ich liebäugel aber schon mit dem hier:
> http://www.gastro-star.at/suppentopf-gastrosus-chef-163060-28cm-liter-p-1298.html



Du meinst wegen mangelnder Disziplin beim dran vorbei gehen? 

Da hilft bisweilen ein Kurzbratstück. Meine Strategie: Das Zeug Freitag abend anstellen und dann schlafen gehen. Samstag ausmachen und bis Sonntag ans Wasser. Sonntag später Nachmittag: Feuer frei!


----------



## exil-dithschi (6. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

trotz des miesen wetters ist heute outdoorcooking angesagt.
die letzten vier schlei-heringe kommen aus der truhe in die pfanne, dazu keine schbädsle und auch keine knöpfle, sondern bratkartoffeln.


----------



## Franky (6. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich erhoffe mir für Sonntag auch Outdoorküche in Form von Grillen. Mal sehen, was der Rest dazu meint. Sonst grill ich nur für mich... Hab noch Oginol Thüringer Rostbratwürste und Rinderfilet im Gefrierschrank, was unbedingt wech muss... :q:q:q:q Ich glaub, ich mach heute schon mal vorsichtshalber Kadoffelsalad...


----------



## hanzz (6. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jop. Morgen schmeiss ich auch den Smoker an. Schöne Rippchen. 
Vorab gibts Kibbeling von Barsch und Hecht. 

Kartoffelsalat ist ne gute Idee.
Danke.


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gab es Muscheln "Rheinische Art". Generell keine große Kunst, habe aber zum ersten mal irgendwas versaut.
 Habe an die Brühe keinen Pfiff bekommen. Entweder hat das Wetter einen Streich gespielt (habe die Brühe vorgestern bereits gemacht, aber im sehr kalten Kühlschrank aufbewahrt), oder bin mit dem anderen Wein als üblich nicht klar gekommen.#c
 Was mich noch wunderte, die Brühe im Topf war fast komplett in das Suppengemüse eingezogen.
 War wohl nicht mein Tag.|evil:


----------



## Jose (6. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute gibts selbstgehäkelte (weiß)kohlrouladen mit 
mett und halbundhalb an mehligen salzkartoffeln, 
garantiert - na was wohl - *********-frei :m

ich geh jetzt mal blanchieren 

_(jetzt macht mir hier bloß nicht den kretschmann)_


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin 

break wind (pupsen)(weiß)kohlrouladen:m




#6


----------



## Jose (6. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> break wind (pupsen)(weiß)kohlrouladen:m
> 
> ...


neeneee, ich kümmel mir einen  |rolleyes


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das geht leider nur mit( hambuger feiner kümmel) 

Helbing

Lg in die alte Hauptstadt


#h


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich kümmel mir einen |rolleyes


 
 Die Erwachsenenversion von ' Nogger Dir einen' 

 Gab heute auf Wunsch einer einzelnen Dame ( Papa-Prinzessin ) eine etwas aufgepepptere Version des
 'I hate cooking' Sahne-Zwiebel-Gulasch.

 Und da die richtige Dame des Hauses aushäusig war, dazu Nudeln aus der Tüte und die original ital. Nudelmaschine inkl. Ravioliaufsatz etc. pp. blieb unbenutzt im Schrank :g


----------



## Andal (6. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gabs Resterlessen...

...Semmelknödelgröstl mit einer Rahmsoße voller Schwammerl und Speckwürferl.


----------



## Jose (6. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Das geht leider nur mit( hambuger feiner kümmel)
> 
> Helbing
> 
> ...



ja, hab vorm regal gestanden und überlegt...
aaaaber, neue autobatterie tat schon weh, der kümmel hätt noch mehr weh getan - außerdem will ich morgen fahren, da hätt mich der kümmel evtl. schräg erwischt.
gruß zurück aus der wieder jungen bundesstadt #h


----------



## Franky (6. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab eben ne blumenkohlsuppe ausn Ärmel geschüddelt. Mit orrnlich mettbällsche... Jo.... Die ganze buddel Weißwein ist quasi untergegangenen... :q


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Heute gabs Resterlessen...
> 
> ...Semmelknödelgröstl mit einer Rahmsoße voller Schwammerl und Speckwürferl.


 

 Welche Konfektionsgröße trägst du *noch?*


----------



## Andal (6. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

58er... seit Jahren gleich. Gut essen heißt ja nicht, sich pausenlos zu überfressen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> 58er... seit Jahren gleich. Gut essen heißt ja nicht, sich pausenlos zu überfressen.


 


 58 ist eine Männergröße.#6
 Habe mich vor etwa 15 Jahren auch mal daran getraut, aber bei nur 1,70 m. war es doch etwas viel.
 Heute lebe ich gut mit 72 KG. Fresse und saufe alles wie früher, aber jeden Posten etwas reduziert.


----------



## Jose (6. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

also auf diät


----------



## Andal (6. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So ist es. Tiere muss man ja nicht am Stück verzehren. So eine Sau gibts auch gestückelt. Und ein Bier heißt ja auch nicht gleich einen Kasten.


----------



## grubenreiner (6. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich weiß, ich weiß, mit dem Thema waren wir ja eigentlich erstmal durch...
*
Trotzdem möchte ich daran erinnern dass man nie genug Spätzle im Haus haben kann!* :q

grade 3 kg. Mehl und 30 Eier verarbeitet damit die Vorräte wieder aufgestockt sind.


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> also auf diät




Ne, Diät heist für mich auf leckere Sachen verzichten, dazu bin ich nicht bereit. Von allem etwas weniger, und das über einen längeren Zeitraum. Ansonsten kommt es zu Heisshungerattacken.
Habe meine 20 KG minus auf ca. 20-24 Monate verteilt. Irgendwann nimmt der Magen einfach nur noch kleinere Portionen auf.
So, jetzt werde ich mir auf die Bratkartoffeln, Bratheringe und Sardinen mal einen Vitaminreichen (Barack Palinka) Drink genehmigen. :m


----------



## Jose (6. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich weiß, mit dem Thema waren wir ja eigentlich erstmal durch...
> 
> Trotzdem möchte ich daran erinnern dass man nie genug Spätzle im haus haben kann! :q
> 
> grade 3 kg. Mehl und 30 Eier verarbeitet damit die Vorräte wieder aufgestockt sind.



appetizer gefällig? :m


----------



## grubenreiner (6. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> appetizer gefällig? :m



das wär eigentlich mal ne gute idee für was neues. spätzle und mehlwürmer zusammen gebraten, mit frischen gemüse, julienne geschnitten, und sojasauce anschwenken...hmmm Danke!#6


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich weiß, mit dem Thema waren wir ja eigentlich erstmal durch...
> *
> Trotzdem möchte ich daran erinnern dass man nie genug Spätzle im Haus haben kann!* :q
> 
> grade 3 kg. Mehl und 30 Eier verarbeitet damit die Vorräte wieder aufgestockt sind.


 

 Eines verstehe ich nicht. Was haben die Karpfenanglerwecker mit den Spätzle zu tun?|bigeyes
 Und diese Menge Spätzle einfrieren, oder sofort essen?
 Da kann ich sie doch auch bei Kaufland kaufen. |kopfkrat


----------



## grubenreiner (6. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Eines verstehe ich nicht. Was haben die Karpfenanglerwecker mit den Spätzle zu tun?|bigeyes
> Und diese Menge Spätzle einfrieren, oder sofort essen?
> Da kann ich sie doch auch bei Kaufland kaufen. |kopfkrat



1. Welche Bißanzeiger?

2.natürlich, portionsweise einfrieren.

3. Also bitte, das is aber n Unterschied wie Zanderfilet und Fischstäbchen#d|uhoh:


----------



## wolfgang f. (6. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Grubenreiner,
#6#6#6:vik:mit solchen Bildern hast Du mich sofort zum Freund!!! 
Wer´s kann, der mag´s eben auch! Bei solchen Schlüsselreizen startet bei mir sofort der Speichelfluß!
 Aber wer halt nur Kartoffeln dünsten kann, wird´s nie verstehn!:q

Nichtsdestotrotz gab es bei mir heute mal was mit Erdäpfeln: Geschwollen ausgedrückt müsste mann wohl "Trota alla puttanesca con patatas frittas e insalata mista" sagen ich nenn´s Puff-Forelle bordelaise (selbstgemacht) mit Bratkartoffeln und gemischtem Salat ausnahmsweise auch ohne Spätzle sehr lecker!


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> 30 Eier verarbeitet damit die Vorräte wieder aufgestockt sind.


 
 Als meine Frau das hier gerade las, meinte sie, ich sollte mal mehr Spätzle essen......

 Klingt ja schon fast nach Ferkel-Alarm.

 ( Vom Bild mal ganz zu schweigen  )


----------



## Franky (7. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Projekt "Aussenküche" Teil 1: Bratkartoffeln... :q:q:q:q


----------



## Jose (7. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich weiß, mit dem Thema waren wir ja eigentlich erstmal durch...
> *
> Trotzdem möchte ich daran erinnern dass man nie genug Spätzle im Haus haben kann!* :q
> 
> grade 3 kg. Mehl und 30 Eier verarbeitet damit die Vorräte wieder aufgestockt sind.



diesmal ne ernsthafte frage, nicht dass ich wollte - technisch interessiert eher:
auf vorrat - wie konservierste die: einfrieren?


----------



## Kauli11 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Projekt "Aussenküche" Teil 1: Bratkartoffeln... :q:q:q:q



Reichlich schwarz. |bigeyes Angekokelt?|kopfkrat


----------



## wolfgang f. (7. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> diesmal ne ernsthafte frage, nicht dass ich wollte - technisch interessiert eher:
> auf vorrat - wie konservierste die: einfrieren?


Guck mal #2404 Pkt. 2!


----------



## Andal (7. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Reichlich schwarz. |bigeyes Angekokelt?|kopfkrat



Die beiden "Gewürze der Liebe" - versalzen und angebrannt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jose wird alt............


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber göörne doch...
> 
> Wobei es zig Varianten gibt, und es vor allem darauf ankommt, ob man die Spätzle schaben will (bedingt weicheren Teig) oder durchdrücken (etwas festerer) oder Knöpfle machen (dazwischen)..
> 
> ...


----------



## Jose (7. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

danke  wolfgang, habsch überlesen. mein fehler. wenn ich "karpfenangler" lese guck ich immer weg.

war sowieso ne ziemlich dumme frage von mir. als kartoffel-rheinländer kenn ich schbädsle nur getrocknet in schicken tüten. war 'n geistiger kÜrzest-schluss: "verdammich, wie trocknet der...?"
beim schreiben dämmerte mir schon, dass auch schbädsle-freaks frigos haben. mea culpa, sogar die maxima :m


----------



## Franky (7. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Die beiden "Gewürze der Liebe" - versalzen und angebrannt.



Rüchtüüüch.... Und das auch noch mit voller Absicht!!!! :q
Eisenpfannen müssen "eingebrannt" werden, bevor sie genutzt werden. Sind daher auch nur die Schalen und keine wirklichen Kartoffeln. So zieht der produktionsbedingte "Dreck" nicht ins Essen, sondern wird von den Schalen aufgenommen.
Aldi-Süd hat die Dinger gerade für 15 € im Angebot. Kommt aus dem Hause Turk und ist echt ok. 
Die Farbe aber, die die Kartoffeln zwischenzeitlich mal hatten, lassen auf richtig leckere Bratkartoffeln hoffen!


----------



## Kauli11 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Rüchtüüüch.... Und das auch noch mit voller Absicht!!!! :q
> Eisenpfannen müssen "eingebrannt" werden, bevor sie genutzt werden. Sind daher auch nur die Schalen und keine wirklichen Kartoffeln. So zieht der produktionsbedingte "Dreck" nicht ins Essen, sondern wird von den Schalen aufgenommen.
> Aldi-Süd hat die Dinger gerade für 15 € im Angebot. Kommt aus dem Hause Turk und ist echt ok.
> Die Farbe aber, die die Kartoffeln zwischenzeitlich mal hatten, lassen auf richtig leckere Bratkartoffeln hoffen!



Dann mal Guten Appetit.#6


----------



## Andal (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Franky: 

Du solltest die nun eingebratene Pfanne zusammen mit der Fotographie einer Vierteilung lagern. Nur für den Fall, dass wer die Idee hegt, sie mit Spülmittel zu reinigen...! :m


----------



## Nelearts (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jo, die sogenannten Eisenpfannen von den Discountern kann man getrost in den Schrott hauen.
Einbrennen muss bei den Dingern schon sein, habe meine entsorgt nachdem ich mir letztes Jahr eine gusseiserne aus Schweden mitgebracht habe.
Ist zwar deutlich schwerer als die vom Discounter und auch deutlich teurer, aber ich bin begeistert.
Da brennt nun nichts mehr an (nach zeitaufwändiger Einbratphase), besser als die tiefgezogenen oder die Teflondinger.
Tipp: Ronneby Bruk
Bekommt man in DE zu absolut überzogenen Preisen, in SE aber basolut moderat, da sind die Standard in jedem Haushalt.
Genau wie hier Fiss..., Bernd..., WM.., etc.#h


----------



## Nelearts (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

absolut!!!, Sorry


----------



## Kotzi (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was Eisenpfannen angeht bin ich mit meiner de Buyer Pfanne hochzufrieden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heut gibts wieder nen Klassiker:
Haggbroda mit Rohmsoß, broide Nudla un Salaad...


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Heut gibts wieder nen Klassiker:
> Haggbroda mit Rohmsoß, broide Nudla un Salaad...


 
 Candlelight-Dinner mit Andrea Schwarz ?

 |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Franky (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Nele:
Da muss ich Dir zustimmen - gibt leider "zweierlei" Ausführungen, was schmiedeeisernen Pfannen angeht. Einige taugen nicht die Bohne, wie die, die es vor einiger Zeit bei Penny gab; selbst die, die es in der Metro "Fachabteilung" gibt, machen einen schlechteren Eindruck als die Dinger vom Aldi (ist ja auch eine aus dem Hause Turk). Generell ist das jedenfalls kein Schrott und durchaus vergleichbar mit den de Buyer. Unterschiedliche Verarbeitungsstufen gibts auch da.
Mit einer Gusseisenpfanne lassen die sich so nicht 1:1 vergleichen. Meine 3 von Lodge (20 cm) und Karl Krüger (28 cm Schmor- und Grillpfanne) sind, wie ziemlich alle Gussteile, bereits vorbehandelt und fertig. Man kann sie noch mal mit Öl "einbrennen", aber wie es bei geschmiedeten Pfannen absolut notwendig ist, muss man nicht.

Zurück zum Essen...  Gab heute Gegröhltes :q
Schweinefilet- und Hähnchenspieße (selbst eingelegt in Kräuter-Knobi- bzw. Zitrone-Curry-Marinade), Stielkotelett (natur) und Oginol Thüringer Rostbratwurst. Dazu Kopfsalaad mit Zitronen-Honig-Dressing...
Jetzt hab ich "nur" noch für einmal Rostbratwürste im Gefrierschrank! :q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Candlelight-Dinner mit Andrea Schwarz ?
> 
> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


Sagg un Seggl ;-))))


----------



## Andal (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fleischpflanzl, g'röste Kartoffeln und an Gurggnsalod. Guad wars!


----------



## Franky (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Candlelight-Dinner mit Andrea Schwarz ?
> 
> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:



#6:vik::q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## wolfgang f. (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nein heute schon wieder keine Spätzle...
Aber -dem Himmel fast noch näher :
:mMaultaschen mit schwäbischem Kartoffelsalat in der Brühe aus eigener Zucht und eigenem Anbau!:q
Und da ich Fleischteig übrig hatte, machte ich gleich noch die geilsten Fleischküchle ever!
Ihr im Norden -> da hat die Süd-Achse ohne Absprache mal wieder gezeigt, wie klasse Küche geht! Gruß an Andal und Thomas -> Aus Hackfleisch wird bei uns doch immer was Gutes! #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Aber -dem Himmel fast noch näher



Wie war das mit Essen und dem ... des Alters :q

Sorry, bin gleich wieder 'back to Topic'.
Habe gerade nur meine 'destruktiven' 5 min.....


----------



## wolfgang f. (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Wie war das mit Essen und dem ... des Alters :q


#6 eben -> gut aufgepasst und überhaupt nicht destruktiv!
Orgiastisch - orgasmisch!:q


Aber völlig "überfressen"


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nochmal zurück kommend auf das Beinscheiben-Geschmore....
Ich hatte vor einigen Wochen für uns auch Ossobucco gemacht.
( ohne alkoholische Gärung zum Einreduzieren, wegen Grundschultochter )
Fleisch war 'löffelfähig'.
3 Wochen später wieder. Gleicher (Bauern/Bio)Hoflieferant bei uns um die Ecke, ähnlich gekocht wie vorher, aber trotzdem war die Zähigkeit diesmal deutlich spürbar. #c

 Keine Ahnung, ob diesmal eine Marathon-Kuh jetzt mit Holzbein bei uns irgendwo rumstackst ?
 Zumindest war es der gleiche Lieferant und die gleiche Kochweise, aber das Endergebnis differierte doch ein wenig vom letzten Mal ;+


----------



## Jose (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

eyh, bevors richtig elend wird:
könnten wir uns wieder auf teutsch einigen?

was sind denn "fleischpflanzerl"?

sprisch teutsch mit misch!


----------



## Franky (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> eyh, bevors richtig elend wird:
> könnten wir uns wieder auf teutsch einigen?
> 
> was sind denn "fleischpflanzerl"?
> ...



Friggadelln... Oder buläddn


----------



## Andal (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ganz einfach Frikadellen. Wobei der Ausdruck "Frikadelle" genausso wenig aussagt, was es ist, wie der Name "Fleischpflanzerl", oder "Bulette". Da haben, was die klarheit des Ausdruck ausnahmsweise die Schwaben mit "Fleischküchle" und die Österreicher mit "Fleischlaiberl" die Nase vorne.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

morgen Breschlingsgsälz zum Frühstück .........


----------



## Jose (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

oooch neee, frängieh, push mich doch nicht zu so einem quark wie "ausländer raus aus meiner küche".

fleischpflanzerl halt ich vom wort erst mal für nen weichei-kompromiss zu petra :m


----------



## Jose (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> morgen Breschlingsgsälz zum Frühstück .........




auf gut deutsch "finger in den hals"?
klär mich auf #6


----------



## Andal (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> morgen Breschlingsgsälz zum Frühstück .........



Und weiter geht es in unserer belieten Reihe "Kalorienraten"! :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> auf gut deutsch "finger in den hals"?
> klär mich auf #6


 
 Lies mal lieber weiter oben, wenn er zum Candledinner oder besser 0ne-Night-Stand zu Besuch hat.
 Da kriegt das hier eine vollkommen subtilere Bedeutung


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und am 11.11. mach ich Nonnenfürzle...
(gibts zum Fasching - Karneval isch für Weicheier und Anfänger ;-))))


----------



## Jose (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> ...wenn er zum Candledinner oder besser 0ne-Night-Stand zu Besuch hat...


'nen schreifehler, intrigiert mich dcoch nicht* WEN *er zum candledinner...


hein, sei nicht plöd, datte isse priwat :g


----------



## Andal (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> fleischpflanzerl halt ich vom wort erst mal für nen weichei-kompromiss zu petra :m



Tröste dich. Als ich hier das erste mal was vom Döppekooche gehört hab, hab ich auch erst gefragt, was es mit diesem Deppen kochen auf sich hat. 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Döppekooche


----------



## wolfgang f. (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> morgen Breschlingsgsälz zum Frühstück .........


Dann gibts mittags kannsein Gardazäunla mit Broggala ond Buabaschbizzla?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

muss erst einkaufen, weiss ich noch nicht ;-))


----------



## Jose (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ooobsch, sasch isch nuhhh, dhomasch, dhomasch#d


----------



## wolfgang f. (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wie wärs mit Bachschdoi-Käs oder Schwardamaga zum sauer ahmacha?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> muss erst einkaufen, weiss ich noch nicht ;-))


Wird aber - egal was ich koch, besser schmecka wie a Gosch voll Glufa...


----------



## wolfgang f. (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Für da Einkaufszeddl:Wie gsagt: Herrgotts-B'scheizzerle goht immer und schmeggd ällaweil!


----------



## Jose (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gosch klingelt was, eins drauf verheißungsvoll.

machs maul auf, worum gehts?


----------



## wolfgang f. (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> gosch klingelt was, eins drauf verheißungsvoll.
> machs maul auf, worum gehts?


Gosch voll Glufa= Mund voller Reißzwecken. |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vielleicht kauf ich auch a Siadfleisch und mach mir dann a Katzagschrei...........


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und mach mir dann a Katzagschrei...........


 
 Wenn ich mir als Nordlicht vorstelle, was daß ( in unserem Verständnis ) in Bezug auf Deinen 'Gast' bedeuten könnte #d#d


----------



## Andal (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Morgen gibts einen Erdäpfelsterz und einen Kopfsalat dazu.


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Gosch voll Glufa= Mund voller Reißzwecken.



 Auf Sylt heisst es ( Gosch ) übersetzt eher : Mund voller Austern und Taschen leer.


----------



## Jose (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nenenene, das stell ich mir nicht vor: ganz und gar nicht


talk to us


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir als Nordlicht vorstelle, was daß ( in unserem Verständnis ) in Bezug auf Deinen 'Gast' bedeuten könnte #d#d


Ich bring das alles nur, dass alle wieder froh sind,wenn ich "nur" über das wirklich Seligmachende, die Schbädsle, schreibe ;-)


----------



## Andal (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

"Schbädsle unser, das du schwimmst in der Soß...!" :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> "Schbädsle unser, das du schwimmst in der Soß...!" :m


#6#6#6


----------



## chester (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Nochmal zurück kommend auf das Beinscheiben-Geschmore....
> Ich hatte vor einigen Wochen für uns auch Ossobucco gemacht.
> ( ohne alkoholische Gärung zum Einreduzieren, wegen Grundschultochter )
> Fleisch war 'löffelfähig'.
> ...



Da muss ich mal einhaken, weil diese Weisheit immer noch durch irgendwelche Mütterforen geistert:

In Saucenansätzen mit Wein ist kein nennenswerter Alkohol mehr. 
Nehmen wir ein typisches Rezept:

100 ml Rotwein zum ablöschen, werden dann auf ca 10 ml eingekocht. 
Schaut man sich das VLE Diagramm von Wasser/Ethanol an, sieht man, dass Wasser/Alkohl ein Minimumsazeotrop bilden, dazu siedet ein Wasser/Ethanol-Gemisch immer zu erst, bevor die Reinkomponente siedet. Geht man einfach mal von 14% Alk im Wein aus, sind bei einer Volumenreduktion um 90% nur noch analytische Spuren Alkohol im Wein. Selbst im schlimmsten Fall, wenn keine Abreicherung statt findet, wären es 1,4 ml. Da man üblicherweise 1 L Fond aufgießt, kannst du ja mal ausrechnen wie viel Alkohl auf dem Teller deiner Kleinen ankommt. 
Und dann vielleicht auch mal wieviel in natürtrüben Apfelsaft ist. 
Realistischerweise dürfte aber bei einer 90% Volumenverkleinerung nur ein Bruchteil der 1,4 ml vorhanden sein.


----------



## wolfgang f. (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:mUm klarzustellen, was Nonnenfürzle sind... Legger Fettgebäck
Katzagschroi: Reste-Essen aus Rindfleisch u.a.
Breschlings-Gsälz: Erdbeer-Marmelade
Gardazäunla, Broggala Buabaschbizzla: Sparribs,Erbsen, Schupfnudeln
Herrgotsbscheizzerle: Maultasche
Bachschdoikäs: Backsteinkäse, meist Romadur
Schwardamaga: Schwartenmagen, am ehesten mit bayrischem Press-Sack vergleichbar
To be continued->
denn alles richtig gutes Futter!!!


----------



## Andal (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wieso sollten Gerichte, die seit bald unzähligen Generationen die Leute glücklich und satt gemacht haben plötzlich nicht mehr gut sein? Bloß weil man sie noch in einer gewöhnlichen Küche zubereiten kann und sie nicht unter Laborbedingungen tagelang bei Kommasowieso Grad vor sich hinwabern lassen muss, mit Zutaten, für die man sich die Füße wund läuft?

Hausmannkost ist ein Stück Heimat, das man sich auf der ganzen Welt an jedem Fleck davon gönnen kann. Darum kann es gar nicht schlecht sein!


----------



## wolfgang f. (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Wieso sollten Gerichte, die seit bald unzähligen Generationen die Leute glücklich und satt gemacht haben plötzlich nicht mehr gut sein? Bloß weil man sie noch in einer gewöhnlichen Küche zubereiten kann und sie nicht unter Laborbedingungen tagelang bei Kommasowieso Grad vor sich hinwabern lassen muss, mit Zutaten, für die man sich die Füße wund läuft?
> Hausmannkost ist ein Stück Heimat, das man sich auf der ganzen Welt an jedem Fleck davon gönnen kann. Darum kann es gar nicht schlecht sein!


|good:|good:|good:
Die Mischung machts! Ich ess schon auch mal sehr gerne auf kulinarisch hohem Niveau- aber a)wer kann und mag sich das täglich/wöchentlich leisten und b) will ich auf keinen Fall, dass das zu Alltagsessen wird! Muss einfach klar sein, dass es bei besonderen Anlässen auch besonderes Essen gibt...
Und beim Alltagsessen brauch ich mich nicht zu verstecken, da halte ich mit dem was ich kann locker mit den meisten in der Republik mit!


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Da muss ich mal einhaken, weil diese Weisheit immer noch durch irgendwelche Mütterforen geistert:
> 
> In Saucenansätzen mit Wein ist kein nennenswerter Alkohol mehr.
> Nehmen wir ein typisches Rezept:
> ...



Chester,

danke für Deine Klarstellung und Erläuterung !
Das hätte ich mir ohne Deine chem/math. Erklärung sonst nicht vorstellen können.


----------



## Andal (8. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



> Gardazäunla gleich Sparribs



Heißen bei uns Fieslboana und meint Knochen (Boana) zum abnagen (fiesln).


----------



## Jose (9. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hab mir gerade nochmal unsere gerichte aus juli und august angeschaut:
lecker!

und fast alle ohne übersetzung zu verstehen, unverspätzelt sozusagen :m


----------



## Andal (9. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wem das Spätzle zu dominant ist, der muss halt mit seinen regionalen Spezialitäten gegenhalten. Feuer frei!


----------



## Justsu (9. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Wem das Spätzle zu dominant ist, der muss halt mit seinen regionalen Spezialitäten gegenhalten. Feuer frei!


 
HIER!

Komme zwar nicht aus dem "rheinischen", dafür wohnen die Muscheln gleich vor der Haustür! 

...und das Ganze grantiert Spätzlefrei!:vik:


----------



## exil-dithschi (9. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute empfiehlt der küchenchef - frikadellen, wirsing, salzkartoffeln.


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hätte ja mal wieder Lust auf ein ordentliches Grünkohlgericht...., aber bei zwei-stelligen Aussentemperaturen..... #d

 Geht ( noch ) gar nicht.


----------



## exil-dithschi (9. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja mal wieder Lust auf ein ordentliches Grünkohlgericht...., aber bei zwei-stelligen Aussentemperaturen..... #d
> 
> Geht ( noch ) gar nicht.


geht mir auch so, aber für grünkohl muß es in der tat frieren.


----------



## Franky (9. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja mal wieder Lust auf ein ordentliches Grünkohlgericht...., aber bei zwei-stelligen Aussentemperaturen..... #d
> 
> Geht ( noch ) gar nicht.



Richtig... Pinkel ist schon importiert, Grünkohl geordert. Kochwurst gibts hier zum Glück auch... Nur mir den Kassler müssen hier noch einige üben, bevor man ein schönes Stück vom "Lachs" bekommt. Darum schlummert noch eines von unserer Bremer Fleischerei des Vertrauens im Gefrierschrank...


----------



## Andal (9. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Stimmt, der schmeckt mir als Bayern auch, aber nur wenns schön fröstelt. Dazu noch etwas gut gehopfte Gerstenkaltschale und Trinkalkohol von Brotgetreide, dann stimmts.

Ich koch grad ein Apfelkompott. Gibts dann später zu den Fingernudeln.


----------



## Jose (9. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und ich dreh mal wieder durch, (guter!) rinderbraten im angebot.

gibt also hamburger in bonn 

|smlove2:


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Wem das Spätzle zu dominant ist, der muss halt mit seinen regionalen Spezialitäten gegenhalten. Feuer frei!


 

 So, heute dann mal Rübenmalheur 'reloaded' bei mir.

 Diesmal mehr Kasslernacken und weniger Wasser, als beim letzten Mal.


----------



## Franky (10. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ihr nehmt Kassler für Steckrübeneintopf? Wir nehmen "normalen" Schweinenacken und Kochwürste (Mettenden).
Boah - ich krich Hunger!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Ihr nehmt Kassler für Steckrübeneintopf? Wir nehmen "normalen" Schweinenacken und Kochwürste (Mettenden).
> Boah - ich krich Hunger!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
 Na logisch sind da auch Kochwürste mit bei


----------



## Franky (10. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:m:m:m
Nimm ma nächstes Mal Nacken naturell und schmor den orrnlich an... Geht mit Kassler nicht wirklich gut! So kommt der geschmackliche Kontrast zu den Würstchen richtig geil rüber...


----------



## Andal (10. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Na logisch sind da auch Kochwürste mit bei



Hab grad mal eben Google bemüht, weil ja unter der Beteichnung Kochwurst sehr vieles möglich ist. Was für eine Wurst meinst du da denn nun?


----------



## Franky (10. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mettenden heißt das noch... Ähnlich bregenwurst


----------



## Andal (10. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das ist präzise. Aber du weißt ja, schon ein "Wienerle" kann viele Namen tragen.


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Das ist präzise. Aber du weißt ja, schon ein "Wienerle" kann viele Namen tragen.



Mal zur Völkerverständigung eine Visualisierung.

Nicht das es hier noch mit Deinem Wienerle zu Verwechslungen kommt ...... |clown:


----------



## chester (10. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und ich sitz hier rotztriefend auf der Couch. 

Jetzt so nen Eintopf mit ordentlich Mettenden, das täte mich nach vorne bringen. 
Leider scheint der Rheinländer an sich und der Kölner im Besonderen lecker Mettenden nicht zu können. 

Also doch Hühnersuppe.


----------



## Andal (10. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vor der Hand sind solche "Verständigungsprobleme" ja ganz lustig. Aber wenn man mal so ein bisserl im Lande herumkommt, steht man öfter mal vor der dicken Groben und die versteht absolut nicht, was man haben möchte.

Um die Kochwurst zu bekommen, müsstest du an meinem Geburtsort schon Rohpolnische verlangen, damit du sie auch bekommst.


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> ...., steht man öfter mal vor der dicken Groben und die versteht absolut nicht, was man haben möchte.



Dann hast Du ja Glück, daß Du die antriffst.

Wenn ich hier bei uns auf'm Wochenmarkt 1oo gr. Leberwurst ordere; aber von der fetten, groben... sagt der Schlachter : 
Tut mir leid, die ist heute in der Berufsschule...... #t


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> :m:m:m
> Nimm ma nächstes Mal Nacken naturell und schmor den orrnlich an... Geht mit Kassler nicht wirklich gut! So kommt der geschmackliche Kontrast zu den Würstchen richtig geil rüber...



Franky,

danke für den Tipp - wird beherzigt #6

Eigentlich war das Kassler ja auch mehr für Grünkohl gedacht... aber bei den Temp. draussen... 
Aber da ich ( hoffentlich ) Platz im Froster brauche, weil's übermorgen zum Dorscheln geht :g, musste halt was raus #c


----------



## Andal (10. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich bemitleide dich ja so sehr Hein. Aufopferungsvoll ißt du geschmortes Kassler, einfach nur wegen mehr Platz im Froster. Du bist halt noch ein echter Held! :vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hart ist das Leben an'ne Köste, achtern Dieck.

Da muß man nehmen, was die Flut einem so anschwemmt #c


----------



## wolfgang f. (10. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:m Andal-> extra für Dich! Ich hab Dir die Speck-Knödeln halt gleich aufgeschnitten..
...und mich als Nass-Esser fast in den Arm gebissen, weil ich keine Bratensauce mehr in der G´friere hatte!#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Morgen gibts ne Pflaumen-Chutney-Käse-Pastete mit Endiviensalat mit Preisselbeerdressing, Kasslerbraten mit Rotkraut und Kartoffelknödel, gebackener Griesspudding mit Schokosoße.


----------



## Andal (10. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> :m Andal-> extra für Dich! Ich hab Dir die Speck-Knödeln halt gleich aufgeschnitten..
> ...und mich als Nass-Esser fast in den Arm gebissen, weil ich keine Bratensauce mehr in der G´friere hatte!#d



Wart ein bisserl, ich komm gleich...! #6



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Morgen gibts ne Pflaumen-Chutney-Käse-Pastete mit Endiviensalat mit Preisselbeerdressing, Kasslerbraten mit Rotkraut und Kartoffelknödel, gebackener Griesspudding mit Schokosoße.



Und das am einfachen Werktag... schlecht gehts dir aber auch nicht!


----------



## wolfgang f. (10. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Thomas,
Nachmacher:q
Kriegst Du Damen-Besuch:k, oder bist Du nur gut zu Dir selber?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> @Thomas,
> Nachmacher:q
> Kriegst Du Damen-Besuch:k, oder bist Du nur gut zu Dir selber?


Ich fütter mich und Franz ;-))

Bevor ich für Frauen koche, müssen die schon Leistung gebracht haben ...........


----------



## wolfgang f. (10. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bevor ich für Frauen koche, müssen die schon Leistung gebracht haben ...........



|sagnix Danach bist Du doch viel zu müde|schlafen und hast zu wacklige Knie für den Herd, gibs zu!!!|peinlich


----------



## Promachos (10. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bevor ich für Frauen koche, müssen die schon Leistung gebracht haben ...........


  Hallo Thomas,  umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus ... oder etwas anderes.  Gruß Promachos


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,  umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus ... oder etwas anderes.  Gruß Promachos


Keine Chance - bin ja bekennender Macho...........

Und kann viel zu gut kochen, als das man(n) das einfach so an Frauen ohne Gegenleistung verschwendet..


----------



## Jose (10. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...bevor ich für Frauen koche, müssen die schon Leistung gebracht haben ...........



wie herd putzen, weil die doch so kleine finger...?


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und kann viel zu gut kochen, als das man(n) das einfach so an Frauen ohne Gegenleistung verschwendet..






Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich fütter mich und Franz ;-))




Habe das hier mal zusammen geführt.

 Dann beschnackt auch mal Eure Termine für's nächste Jahr und versucht mal den Tanz in den Mai in den hohen Norden zu verlegen


----------



## Franky (12. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Angesichts meines Kohldampfs vom Bulettenthread hab ich eben aufm Rückweg vom Metzger 'ne frische grobe Bratwurst besorgt, fix Kartoffelpü zusammengestoppelt und Rotkohl aufgetaut... Jetzt darf ich mich auch als aufgetaut ansehen! :q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lecker Linseneintopf[emoji4]


----------



## Jose (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das helle da drin sind schbädsle, gibs zu |bla:


----------



## Franky (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Lecker Linseneintopf[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da ist nix drin was nicht rein gehört - und andersrum! :m sieht sehr Lecker aus!


----------



## chester (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Lecker Linseneintopf[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


geilo :l


----------



## Franky (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> das helle da drin sind schbädsle, gibs zu |bla:



Herbert hat spätzlewahn... :q Überall spätzle.... :q


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Da ist nix drin was nicht rein gehört - und andersrum! :m sieht sehr Lecker aus!


 
 Sogar Kochwurst :l

 Gab eben ein paar Platten mit Speckstippel und KaPü + Salat.
 Norddeutsch halt


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mit kochen ist heute nicht viel.
Selbst importierte holländische Matjes, gekaufte Sauerrahmsoße, und Pellkartoffeln. Schnell und lecker.
Im Anschluss dänischen Dillaquavit. 

 Sogar ganz viel Aquavit.
 Die Kombi Matjes, Sauerrahmsoße geht ja. Aber die Pellkartoffeln dazu sind unterirdisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sauerbrota, Blaukraut und Klöß...


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Blaukraut #d











#hnobbi


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Blaukraut #d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Erst das Kraut und dann die Getränke...
 So ist die richtige Reihenfolge. #6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Für Fischköppe:
Blaukraut = Rotkohl.............

;-))))))))))))


----------



## Jose (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sauerbrota, Blaukraut und Klöß...



*Thomas vegetariiert...*


(...schbädsle nehmen ein böses ende...)


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was isch an Sauerbrota vegetarisch?


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> *vegetarier!*
> 
> 
> (...schbädsle nehmen ein böses ende...)


 

 Dazu passt der Sauerbraten nicht, aber vielleicht hat Thomas einen Hund.|supergri


----------



## Jose (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

_haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaach_, ihr mit eurer kindrsbroooch:

saue*rbrot *statt sauer*braten*.
lasst uns wieder vernünftig miteinander reden :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Dazu passt der Sauerbraten nicht, aber vielleicht hat Thomas einen Hund.|supergri


Alter schwäbischer Hausfrauenspruch:
I koch, so gut e koo - 
frissts net d Hund, dann kriagts dr Moo...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> das helle da drin sind schbädsle, gibs zu |bla:



Bei allem Respekt vor den Errungenschaften schwäbischer
Küchenkultur..da drin im Leben nicht[emoji3]


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was isch an Sauerbrota vegetarisch?


 
 Mein Schwäbisch -> Japanisch -> Hochdeutsch Übersetzungsprogramm macht daraus Sauerteigbrot |kopfkrat

 :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ihr lernts noch mit dr kuldursbrooch..................


----------



## Jose (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

seh ich eher als schwabenstreiche an kultur.

wenn ich jetzt sage "danke, HeinBlöd" für das sauerbrot, dann hab ich doch irgendwie das gefühl, dass das negativ auf mich zurückfällt.

irgendwie ungünstiger benutzername


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> irgendwie ungünstiger benutzername


 

 Hhhhmmmmmm,

 norddeutsch, groß, büschen dusselig und blau.

 Finde der passt gut :m



 und bzgl. _*dr. kuldursbrooch*_

 Da spuckt Tante Google was von RTL2 - Arztserie aus |kopfkrat


----------



## Franky (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Sogar Kochwurst :l
> 
> Gab eben ein paar Platten mit Speckstippel und KaPü + Salat.
> Norddeutsch halt



Jo! :m

Und mich wundert, dass sich noch niemand an Speckstippe gestört hat.... :q:q:q:q

Schön mit Matschiss, Hausfraunsooße, Pellkatüffels und 'n Lütt un' Lütt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wieso auch? schmeckt, wenns ein Schwabe gekocht hat ;-)))


----------



## Jose (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gekochter schwabe ist wahrscheinlich auch lecker.
keine erfahrung.
mit abgekochten und abkochenden schwaben schon eher.

also, bei mir gibts heute low carb:
kassler in sauerkraut

(keine sch... und auch keine kar..., des genusses & lieben friedens willen)


ps: und wenn ich noch weißkohl hätte (reset von der kohlrouladenorgie), 
dann gäbs danach heiße krautwickel an krankes knie.
grummel grummel...


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Schön mit Matschiss, Hausfraunsooße, Pellkatüffels und 'n Lütt un' Lütt...


 
 Schall we ehm og wat vünne Mallbüddels vertellen don ?


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> dann gäbs danach heiße krautwickel an krankes knie.


 
 Ist das ähnlich wie Maus im Parka ?


----------



## Jose (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ist das ähnlich wie Maus im Parka ?




jetzt schwelgst du aber themenfern in jugendlichen erinnerungen.


----------



## Franky (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Schall we ehm og wat vünne Mallbüddels vertellen don ?



Blots nich... De glööv, wi hebb een splien... :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ned ersch seid grad.......


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> jetzt schwelgst du aber themenfern in jugendlichen erinnerungen.


 
 Ich rede nur von Hack+Schafskäse vermengt in ( gefüllter ) grüner Paprika, mit ordentlich Tomatensoß und Reis ( notfalls zu substituieren durch Spätzle in gewissen, ländlichen Gegenden )

 Wenn Du uns jetzt Deine Assoziation verraten würdest.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> zu substituieren durch Spätzle


Du lernsch 
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Franky (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ich rede nur von Hack+Schafskäse vermengt in ( gefüllter ) grüner Paprika, mit ordentlich Tomatensoß und Reis ( notfalls zu substituieren durch Spätzle in gewissen, ländlichen Gegenden )
> 
> Wenn Du uns jetzt Deine Assoziation verraten würdest.



Nein nein nein nein....  Blumenwiese.... Schmetterlinge..... Süße Häschen...


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du lernsch
> :vik::vik::vik:


 
 Permanentes Brainwashing..... und habe kürzlich einen Imker bei uns um'me Ecke entdeckt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Morgen gibts ne Pflaumen-Chutney-Käse-Pastete mit Endiviensalat mit Preisselbeerdressing, Kasslerbraten mit Rotkraut und Kartoffelknödel, gebackener Griesspudding mit Schokosoße.


Fehlte noch, frugales Mahl ohne chichigaga wars - lecker

















Franz hat jedenfalls nicht abgenommen..


----------



## Jose (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

was sollen die farbtestfelder aufm tellerrand?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Diehseihn.....

geschenkt gekriegt - nicht gekauft ;-))


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#gMoin Moin Franz


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> was sollen die farbtestfelder aufm tellerrand?



Davon ablenken, daß kein einziges Getränk auf den Bildern mit drauf ist.

Armer Franz....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Franz hat jedenfalls nicht abgenommen..



Aber verdurschtet ischer..... |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Cola light - wegen nicht zunehmen ;-))


----------



## Franky (14. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jo... Sieht auch legger aus! 
Heute gibts Steckrübeneintopf (mit Schweinenaggen und Kochwuäst), morgen Wildschweingulasch mit Klöße und (Rest)Rotkohl.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gulasch, Schbädlse ( ;-)))))) ), Salat...


----------



## Andal (14. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sauere Leber, Kartoffelbrei und viele, viele Röstzwieberl.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geil, saure Leber - muss mal wieder saure Nierle machen...


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auch wenn einem durch die Nachrichten jeglicher Appetit verdorben wird, ist aber nicht Thema hier.....

War eben im Hofladen des Vertrauens und habe für's WE konsumiert.

Heute Hüftsteak an Rosmarin-Kartoffelecken, mit Champignons und dazu Salat.

Für morgen versuche ich mich dann nochmal an Schmortopf.

Werde mal die Langzeitgar-Version mit den Beinscheiben ausprobieren.
Möchte dieses mal wieder die Löffelversion in punkto Zartheit hinbekommen. Dazu dann einfach mal die Küche ausgefegt und reingeschnippelt, was nicht bei 3 wieder im Vorratsschrank war. 
Dachte da an Wurzeln, Pastinaken, Okaido, Kartoffeln usw.
Mal schauen, was das wird. 
Werde dann morgen abend mal berichten.

So sehen die im Rohzustand aus :


----------



## grubenreiner (14. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ach, die sehen aber schon gut aus, bin gespanntb was draus wird.


----------



## Steff-Peff (14. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo Hein,

viel Spaß mit den Beinscheiben. Muss ich demnächst auch wieder mal machen.

Morgen kommt Besuch und da werden Schweinebäckchen geDOpft :l Dazu will meine bessere Hälfte, ich trau es mich in diesem Kreis fast nicht zu schreiben, Schbädsle. Selbst gemacht und in Butter angebraten/geschwenkt.

Bilder werde ich Euch ersparen, gab´s ja schon.

So long
Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Morgen kommt Besuch und da werden Schweinebäckchen geDOpft :l Dazu will meine bessere Hälfte, ich trau es mich in diesem Kreis fast nicht zu schreiben, Schbädsle. Selbst gemacht und in Butter angebraten/geschwenkt.


#6:vik:#6:vik:#6


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hallo Hein,
> 
> viel Spaß mit den Beinscheiben. Muss ich demnächst auch wieder mal machen.
> 
> ...



Verräterle|krach:


----------



## Steff-Peff (14. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Muss zu meiner Entschuldigung noch sagen, dass meine bessere Hälfte die Schbädsle ja auch macht. Da bin ich der Nutznieser


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Muss zu meiner Entschuldigung noch sagen


 
 Wie früher beim Bund.....

 Ein Spätzle-Esser entschuldigt sich nicht; er bittet um gerechte Bestrafung :m


----------



## grubenreiner (14. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> ... Dazu will meine bessere Hälfte, ich trau es mich in diesem Kreis fast nicht zu schreiben, Schbädsle. Selbst gemacht und in Butter angebraten/geschwenkt...



Erstmal: gute bessere Hälfte #6

Das in Butter anschwenken ist so ne Sache. Wirkt immer noch feiner und sicher, Butter macht alles leckerer. Wenn s aber eine richtig gute , reichliche und nicht zu dicke Sauce gibt verzichte ich darauf möglichst, is wie bei den Nudeln. Nach dem Kochen haben die Spätzle offene Poren entweder schließt man die mit Butter oder lässt sie sich mit Sauve füllen .


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So,

hier mal die heutigen 'Ingredients' im Rohzustand, bevor ich sie mit meinen Garkünsten gleich wieder verhunze...... #t


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Nach dem Kochen haben die Spätzle offene Poren entweder schließt man die mit Butter oder lässt sie sich mit Sauve füllen .


Nur wenn Du die direkt verwendest und nicht abschreckst..

Ich mach ja immer gleich ne Ladung und froste mir die ein, da isses dann wurscht, da kannste dann in Butter schwenken plus fette Rahmsoße ;-))))..


----------



## Jose (14. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schbädsle...
wär das nicht was für dropshot bzw. kickback?


----------



## grubenreiner (14. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur wenn Du die direkt verwendest und nicht abschreckst..
> 
> Ich mach ja immer gleich ne Ladung und froste mir die ein, da isses dann wurscht, da kannste dann in Butter schwenken plus fette Rahmsoße ;-))))..



Stimmt. Deshalb nehm ich die gefrorenen auch hauptsächlich für Kässpatzn oder zu Sachen wo es eher wenig Jus oder sehr dicke Soß gibt. Das höchste der Gefühle sind se aber ganz frisch für mich. Meine Oma meinte in der Gastronomie immer in Butter geschwenkte Spätzle zeigen nur dass der Koch faul und die Spätzle net frisch sind


----------



## Steff-Peff (15. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Uns schmecken die frischen, in Butter geschwenkten, Spatzen einfach besser. So leicht angebraten nehmen sie m.M.n. die Soße sogar besser auf. 
Aber zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden und man kann experimentieren, bis man sein eigenes Optimum hat.

So long
Steff


----------



## Andal (15. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So ähnlich wie bei den Steirischen Nocken. Im Prinzip der gleiche Teig, bloß etwas fester. Da werden mit zwei Löffeln die Nocken ins siedende Wasser gestochen. Anschließend werden sie, nach dem Abtropfen, noch heiß in (Butter-) Schmalz angebraten. Oben frisch gekocht und unten mit einem schönen Rammerl, einer goldbraunen Kruste.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

es gab elsässer Baeckeoffe
da sind Kartoffeln drinn, keine Schbädsle. Köstlich sag ich euch


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Dazu dann einfach mal die Küche ausgefegt und reingeschnippelt, was nicht bei 3 wieder im Vorratsschrank war.



Hier ein Bildchen über das, was das Ausfegen hergab.

Jetzt 6 Std. bei 140°C. im Ofen und Beinscheiben.....; 
kocht Euch alleine zart.


----------



## Kotzi (15. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gibts Ente. 2 Stück verweilen insgesamt ca 7.5 bis 8 stunden im backofen. Heute um knapp 9 gibts also essen...


----------



## kreuzass (15. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Habe gerade Kartoffeln mit Oregano und frischem Buttergemüse gegessen. Experimentell gab es dazu so vegane "Chicken-Nuggets" mit SEHR VIEL Gewürzketchup & Senf. Irgendwie muss ich ja auch wissen weshalb ich diesen Kram so abartig finde. Also wenn ich darüber mecker und diese Dinger liebendgerne ins Lächerliche ziehe, dann muss ich das ja auch mal gegessen haben.

Naja, dann doch lieber Formfleisch als Chicken-Nuggets.


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Moin
ich hatte heute noch ein paar schwarze Tiger inner Kühlung gefunden, die mussten herhalten zum Männerfrühstück.

und gestern ist mein erster DO angekommen, hab noch null Plan ma gucken wat da rutkümmt.





|wavey:nobbi


----------



## kridkram (15. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo,
Heute hab ich gekocht. Es gab ein Kartoffel - Gurkenragout mit gebratenen Filets vom Steinbeiser und Scholle.
Frau und Sohn haben sogar die Teller abgeleckt!


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



kridkram schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Heute hab ich gekocht. Es gab ein Kartoffel - Gurkenragout mit gebratenen Filets vom Steinbeiser und Scholle.
> Frau und Sohn haben sogar die Teller abgeleckt!



So muss das sein,   so ganz ohne Schbädsle#h


----------



## Steff-Peff (15. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> und gestern ist mein erster DO angekommen, hab noch null Plan ma gucken wat da rutkümmt.
> 
> |wavey:nobbi


Hi Nobbi,
endlich ein weiterer DOpfer #6 Was für einen DO hast Du ?
Marke und Größe ? Du wirst es nicht bereuen, im Gegenteil, die Dinger machen süchtig |uhoh:

Wenn Du Rezepte oder Ideen brauchst, melde Dich.

Mein großer DO brodelt gerade mit 19 Schweinbäckchen.
17:30 Uhr sind sie fertig :l und um 18 Uhr kommen die Gäste.

Gruß
Steff


----------



## kridkram (15. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bild dazu

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



kridkram schrieb:


> Bild dazu
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


 
 Sieht extremst lecker aus #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So, hier das Ergebnis.
War lecker.
Fleisch ( Beinscheiben ) diesmal wieder deutlich zarter.

Hatte auf Kartoffeln verzichtet; dafür gab es von meiner Frau Hefebrötchen aus'm Thermomix dazu.

Was tut man nicht alles, für ein Schbädschle-freies Essen :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Diät, kleines 400-Gramm Nackensteak mit Zwiebeln und Endiviensalat....


----------



## Franky (15. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oh... Low-Carb... :q
Ich liege noch immer im Fresskoma...


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Heute Diät, kleines 400-Gramm Nackensteak mit Zwiebeln und Endiviensalat....


Heute auch noch Diät:m ein kleines Hühnerbeinchen 2200Gr.

und ein bisschen Alibibeilage mit Muskatnuss und Butter:l




nobbi


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich liege noch immer im Fresskoma...


 
 Hattest heute Dein 'Obelix'-Gulasch ?


----------



## Franky (15. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Nobbi:
Ich glaub, dem "Hühnchen" möchte ich nicht begegnen... Selbst Hugo Habicht hätte da wohl "Respekt" (vor Angst die nicht vorhandene Hose gestrichen voll)! :m

Die Alibibeilage haste nachm Kochen nochmal durch die Pfanne geschwenkt? So'n büschen "angebräunt" ist das belgische Kohlköpfchen ein Gedicht!

@ Olaf:
Jo...  Und ich glaub, der Gute hätte seine Freude daran gehabt. Nix von wegen "in Pfefferminzsauce gekocht"... :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Oh... Low-Carb... :q


Morga wieder n Haafa Schbädsle - Entzug!!!


----------



## Franky (15. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kasspatzen mit Weisslacker, Romadur und Emmentaler? Mit Röstzwieblis...


----------



## Andal (15. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Kasspatzen mit Weisslacker, Romadur und Emmentaler? Mit Röstzwieblis...



Weißlacker für die Würze und dann einen allgäuer Bergkäs. Der ist viel cremiger und wir nicht so gummiartig, wie ein Emmentaler und ganz wichtig, ein guter Schuss Sahne dazu. von wegen G'schmackerl und saftiger.


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> @ Nobbi:
> Ich glaub, dem "Hühnchen" möchte ich nicht begegnen... Selbst Hugo Habicht hätte da wohl "Respekt" (vor Angst die nicht vorhandene Hose gestrichen voll)! :m
> 
> Die Alibibeilage haste nachm Kochen nochmal durch die Pfanne geschwenkt? So'n büschen "angebräunt" ist das belgische Kohlköpfchen ein Gedicht!
> ...



 Franky,

 wo wir gerade beim Thema sind....
 Wenn man Nobbi's 'Hühnerbein' betrachtet, hat man das Gefühl, daß er viele 'Guru-Gurus' brauchte, um den Piratenapfel vergessen zu können


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Während Asterix der Meinung ist, dass _Gurugurus_ sogar sehr gut schmecken, überlegt Obelix, ob das mit Wildschwein gefüllt nicht noch besser wäre.


-))))


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Die Alibibeilage haste nachm Kochen nochmal durch die Pfanne geschwenkt? So'n büschen "angebräunt" ist das belgische Kohlköpfchen ein Gedicht!


Mit genügend Speck und etwas Sahne schmeckt der dann auch klasse zu Schbädsle ;-))))))))


----------



## Justsu (17. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sehe gerade, dass hier vor einigen Seiten (missverständlicherweise) was von Sauerteigbrot stand... Da habe ich doch ein passendes Bild vom Wochenende...

100% Roggen mit 30% Vollkornanteil


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sauerfleisch mit Bratzkartüffels, dazu Salat.

 Nix mit Schbädsle und Soß und so 'nem ChiChi


----------



## Kotzi (17. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geiles Brot!
Etwas das ich überhaupt nicht kann... backen.
Ging bisher immer sensationell schlecht aus.


----------



## Andal (17. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da bist du nicht alleine. Backen verlangt ja nun mal beinahe sklavische Rezepttreue. Etwas, was ich ja auf den Tod nicht mag, wenn mir da was vorgeschrieben wird. Dementsprechend lass ich mir auch lieber was backen.


----------



## Justsu (17. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Geiles Brot!
> Etwas das ich überhaupt nicht kann... backen.
> Ging bisher immer sensationell schlecht aus.


 
Dankeschön!|rotwerden

Mir ging es übrigens ganz ähnlich bis ich vor einem guten Jahr "Das Brotbackbuch" von Lutz Geißler entdeckt habe... seit dem backe ich schon fast leidenschaftlich gerne Brot und kaufe nur noch im "Notfall" zu. 

Zudem weiß ich jetzt auch wie GUTES Brot schmeckt! 

Ich kann das Buch wirklich uneingeschränkt empfehlen, es ist auch für Anfänger mit wenig Ambitionen geeignet, bietet aber für ambitioniertere Hobbybäcker auch soviel Hintergrundwissen, dass man mit ein wenig Übung die Rezepte auch "eigenmächtig" erfolgreich abändern kann (@Andal )

Anbei mal ein paar "Ergebnisse" in Bildform.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Justsu (17. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

P.S.: Eigentlich heißt der Thread ja "... gekocht?" und nicht "...gebacken?", ich bitte also schonmal um Entschuldigung und halte mich dann auch mit weiteren Backwaren zurück, wenn das gewünscht ist.#h


----------



## chester (17. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich behaupte mal das ist nicht so trennscharf. Und die Brote sehen richtig gut aus. Geiles Zeug!

PS.: Ist da auch ein Rezept für ein wirklich gutes Baguette drin? Meine Versuche sind bis jetzt immer so semi gut geworden.


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@justsu,
mir gehts da wie chester. Tolle Teile, sehen geradezu professionell gemacht und dabei saulegga aus!-> die darfst Du uns nicht vorenthalten!#6
Und mir gehts da wie Andal-> da ich mir in der Küche nichts vorschreiben lassen mag, bäckt meine Frau und ich koche (und die Familie muß das essen )


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Nordlichter, Fischköppe und andere Spätzle-Verweigerer,
:meins muss man Euch als Trost ja lassen, wenn Ihr Euch schon um den Genuss von schwäbischem Küchengold bescheizzt: Eure Linda ist wirklich auch ein geiles Ding! Ich hab grad zwei Kilo von ihr zu Kartoffel-Küchle (Ihr würdet sicher Reibekuchen oder Puffer dazu sagen)verarbeitet dazu ein eher süß angemachter Salat und eigenes Apfelmus mit feinstem Zimt- für vegetarisch war das ausgesprochen lecker! Nächstes mal beize ich vorher ne Forelle, rühr ne Honig-Dill-Senf-Sauce an und lass das Apfelmus weg, das müßte doch trefflich zusammen passen!?


----------



## Andal (17. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Und mir gehts da wie Andal-> da ich mir in der Küche nichts vorschreiben lassen mag, bäckt meine Frau und ich koche (und die Familie muß das essen )



Das schöne ist, dass es bei uns immer ein bisserl anders schmecken kann und darf. Ein berufsmäßiger Koch, oder Bäcker kann sich das schon mal nicht so erlauben.

Wenn ich mich an meinen ersten Backversuch erinnere, oh Gott, oh Gott. Ein Gugelhupf hätte es werden sollen. Heraus kam so eine Art Gummibeissring, den auch ein Bullterrier nicht kleinbekommen hätte. Was ich grad noch so hinkriege, ist Hefeteig für die Hauspizza.


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zitat Andal:"Wenn ich mich an meinen ersten Backversuch erinnere, oh Gott, oh Gott.  Ein Gugelhupf hätte es werden sollen. Heraus kam so eine Art  Gummibeissring, den auch ein Bullterrier nicht kleinbekommen hätte. Was  ich grad noch so hinkriege, ist Hefeteig für die Hauspizza."

 |supergri|supergri|supergri Deine Anmerkungen sind nicht mit Geld aufzuwiegen!#6#6
Bei mir ist neben indischem Naan auch der Pizzateig das einzige Backwerk...


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> @Nordlichter, Fischköppe und andere Spätzle-Verweigerer,
> :meins muss man Euch als Trost ja lassen, wenn Ihr Euch schon um den Genuss von schwäbischem Küchengold bescheizzt: *Eure Linda ist wirklich auch ein geiles Ding!*
> 
> 
> Sei vorsichtig, und benutze ein Kondom. Du glaubst gar nicht, wie viele sich schon daran ergötzt haben.:m


----------



## Andal (17. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wobei ja Hefeteig auch nicht ganz und gar unkritische Momente erzeugen kann...

Bei allerersten mal stimmte irgendwie nicht so recht die Feuchtigkeit. Mal zu trocken, dann wieder eher morastig. Also ergänzte ich wechselweise immer wieder Mehl und Wasser und etwas mehr Hefe brauchts ja auch. Als es passte, hätte ich zwei Tage lang eine kleine Pizzeria beliefern können. Zum Glück verträgt roher Hefeteig ja den Froster.

Als mir dann etwas später die Mengen vertauter wurden, sah ich bei Mutter diese Hefeteigschüssel vom Tupperware, die bei ausreichender Gärung des Teiges den Deckel mit einem sanften Plopp von alleine öffnet. Die war mir aber zu teuer und so musste es halt mit einem ähnlichen Gefäß gehen. Ende vom Lied. Diese Schüssel trennte sich mit einem Böllerschuss vom Deckel. Ich wäre vor Schreck bald gestorben; wer rechnet schon mit sowas!


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Sei vorsichtig, und benutze ein Kondom. Du glaubst gar nicht, wie viele sich schon daran ergötzt haben.:m



|supergri|supergri|supergriWie krank! Wo bleibt der Ferkel-Alarm?

#tIch frag Dich jetzt nicht, warum unsere Export-Spätzle so schön schlonzig sein können- wenn wir sie selber essen ist jedenfalls als Gleitmittel (nur für´n Hals) beste Butter dran!
Oh jeh, da gehen wieder einige Kopfkinos an...


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> |supergri|supergri|supergriWie krank! Wo bleibt der Ferkel-Alarm?
> 
> #tIch frag Dich jetzt nicht, warum unsere Export-Spätzle so schön schlonzig sein können- wenn wir sie selber essen ist jedenfalls als Gleitmittel (nur für´n Hals) beste Butter dran!
> Oh jeh, da gehen wieder einige *Kopfkinos* an...


 

Knöpflekinos


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Eure Linda ist wirklich auch ein geiles Ding!


 
 Und Du auf der schwäbischen Alb hast nur die 'Exportvariante' bekommen .... die Guten bleiben sowieso hier mang die Fischköppe :q

 Deine Idee mit gebeizter Forelle und der Honig-Senf-Dill-Sauce dazu, lässt mich glauben, daß auch ein Spätzleesser doch einen gewissen Geschmack entwickeln kann 

 Spaß beiseite.

 Dat passt, und wie.
 ( Ich nehme dafür ausschließlich Dijon-Senf )


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Dat passt, und wie. ( Ich nehme dafür ausschließlich Dijon-Senf )



:mVielen Dank für Dein freundliches Zugeständnis!

Mit dem Senf halt ich's auch so! Und auch den Honig nehm ich nicht von Langenase-dafür hab ich einen Blatthonig mit fantastischem Karamellgeschmack!


----------



## Franky (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gebeiztes Zeugs und Honig-Senf-Dill ist bei mir nur als Einheit zu sehen... 
Maille-Senf (egal welcher, alle geil! ) ist auch in meinem Kühlschrank - neben Bautzner und Händlmeyer - erste Pflicht. Aber auch hier http://www.senfonie.eu/ kriegt man tolles Zeugs!!!


----------



## Justsu (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal das ist nicht so trennscharf. Und die Brote sehen richtig gut aus. Geiles Zeug!
> 
> PS.: Ist da auch ein Rezept für ein wirklich gutes Baguette drin? Meine Versuche sind bis jetzt immer so semi gut geworden.


 
Ja, wenn ich mich recht entsinne sind in dem Buch sogar zwei verschiedene Baguetterezepte drin... 

Ein wirklich gutes Baguette hinzubekommen ist aber nicht ganz einfach! Ich habe mich ein paar Mal (auch mit verschiedenen Rezepten) versucht, so ganz zufrieden war ich aber mit keinem Ergebnis (das lag aber nicht am Rezept!). 
Bei Geschmack und Teigbeschaffenheit war eigentlich wenig auszusetzen, nur bei der Formgebung und dem Ausbund war noch Luft nach oben.

Hier ist z.B. ein sehr brauchbares Rezept: https://www.ploetzblog.de/2013/02/16/leserwunsch-frankreichs-bestes-baguette-1995-und-2006/

Die Seite ist der Blog von besagtem Buchautor und auch voll mit tollen Rezepten!

Noch zum Senf: Ich schwöre auf den aus Monschau! https://www.senfmuehle.de/start/index.html

Beste Grüße
Justsu

P.S.: Das Bild ist aber (soweit ich mich erinnere) nicht das Ergebnis des verlinkten Rezeptes, sondern nach einem Rezept aus dem Buch.


----------



## Franky (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Justsu:
Darf ich einmal fragen, was Du für einen Backofen hast? Mit automatischer Dampfzuführung oder ohne?


----------



## Justsu (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> @ Justsu:
> Darf ich einmal fragen, was Du für einen Backofen hast? Mit automatischer Dampfzuführung oder ohne?


 
Natürlich darfst Du!  Ist ein "stinknormaler" Backofen von Constructa - nix mit automatischer Dampferzeugung, wohn' inner Mietwohnung! 

Der Ofen hat aber trotzdem ein paar Vorteile zum Backen, z.B. lässt er sich bis auf 280 Grad aufheizen, der Rost auf den meine als Backsetin umfunktionierte 40x40 Garnitgehwegplatte aus dem Baumarkt perfekt passt, lässt sich ausziehen und der Ofen ist auf Augenhöhe verbaut. Das erspart einem das Lästige rumkriechen auf dem mehlbestäubten Boden um den Ofentrieb zu kontrollieren:q

Zur Dampferzeugung lege ich auf den Boden einen weiteren Backstein (Pizzastein von Weber) auf den ich kurz nach dem Einschießen ordentlich heißes Wasser gieße... und dann kommt auch der große Nachteil von dem Gerät zum Tragen: Damit der Dampf nicht in nullkommanix wieder draußen ist, muss ich blitzschnell danach sämtliche Ritzen mit einem nassen Küchenhandtuch abdichten... aber mit etwas Übung funktioniert das ganz gut!:q

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



> Ein wirklich gutes Baguette hinzubekommen ist aber nicht ganz einfach! Ich habe mich ein paar Mal (auch mit verschiedenen Rezepten) versucht, so ganz zufrieden war ich aber mit keinem Ergebnis (das lag aber nicht am Rezept!).



Solche Resultate nennt man dann wohl die "Tribute ans Panem", oder!?


----------



## wolfgang f. (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Maille-Senf (egal welcher, alle geil! ) ist auch in meinem Kühlschrank



#6seh ich auch so -gibt ja kaum noch anderen...
Den Rôtisseur von Maille beispielsweise nehm ich fast grundsätzlich als Würze für meine Vinaigrette dazu, da er sich am besten mit verschiedenen Essigen kombinieren läßt .
Erwähnenswert ist vielleicht noch der von Amora (ist aber nach meinem Wissen der selbe Konzern), der nach meiner Einschätzung im Alltag und der Gastronomie von den Franzosen bevorzugt wird und den ich auch ständig im Kühler hab, auch um z.B.Mayo selbst zu machen!


----------



## Franky (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Justsu:
Die Idee mit dem 2. Stein ist so einfach wie genial... Ich hab schon meinen Backofenboden damit "versaut", als ich das Wasser stumpf da draufgehauen habe.... Ganz nach "Anleitung". Anschließend die Kalkschicht runterzukriegen war Hölle!
Ich glaube, ich werde am WE auch mal meinen Baumarkt nach einer Padangplatte durchforsten! 'N Schamott hab ich...

@ Wolfgang:
Man glaubt nicht, wie geil ein guter Senf schmeckt - und die Kollegen ziehen 'ne Grimasse, wenn ich den Senflöffel ablecke, bevor er in die Spülmaschine kommt. Meine Family ist das schon gewohnt... |rolleyes
Darum bin ich auch sehr gerne Kunde der Oldenburger Senfonie. Extrem legger und meine dortigen Favoriten:
Feigensenf, altdt. Senf und Kuttersenf. Auch Honigsenf und Freesenmustert ist nicht schlecht, aber nicht mein "Lieblingssenf".


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hat von euch schon mal wer Senf selbstgemacht? Ist gar nicht so schwer und da kommen echt tolle Geschmäcker zu Tage.


----------



## Franky (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja - muss aber eindeutig sagen: der gekaufte war um Längen besser!!!


----------



## wolfgang f. (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ja, hab ich. Da ich aber hinter den besseren Kaufprodukten zurückblieb, hab ich aus Zeitersparnisgründen die Bemühungen (ausnahmsweise) in diesem Fall nicht ausgebaut
Ich vermute, dass ich nicht nach die bestgeeigneten Senfkörnern gegriffen habe, ansonsten waren die Zutaten durchweg richtig gute.

#hFranky war schneller..


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also mein "bayrischer Hausmachersenf" ist mir für meinen Geschmack konkurenzlos gut gelungen. Einziger Haken an der Sache, damit es zu besten Resultaten kommt, muss man Mengen machen, die schon recht üppig sind. So viel Senf brauche ich dann auch wieder nicht. Also dann doch lieber glasweise einkaufen.


----------



## Kotzi (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mein Lieblingssenf kommt aus der Monschauer Senfmühle,
der ist wirklich einen Versuch wert.


----------



## hanzz (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Senflöffel ablecken muss einfach sein.
Schade um den guten Senf.

Mach ich genauso.


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



hanzz schrieb:


> Senflöffel ablecken muss einfach sein.



...und beschert teilweise unglaubliche Momente.

Wer kennt es nicht, das ewige Palaver, wer nun den schärfsten Senf hat und wer das auch packen kann? Da habe ich anlässlich einer Grillerei mal reagiert.

2 Tuben Düsseldorfer gemischt mit zwei frischen roten Chilischoten, einem guten Kaffeelöffel voll geriebenem frischen Ingwer und der gleichen Menge frisch gerissenem Meerrettich. Alles fein gerieben und vermischt, serviert. Da floss so manche Träne, aber sie haben ihn tapfer aufgegessen. Ist seitdem ein Muss in dieser Runde.


----------



## hanzz (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hehe. Nach so einem Löffel merkste, dass du noch lebst [emoji6] [emoji4]


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



hanzz schrieb:


> Hehe. Nach so einem Löffel merkste, dass du noch lebst [emoji6] [emoji4]



Und die Atemwege sind freiiiiiiiii!


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

An Senf haben wir uns noch nicht versucht. Nur an Ketchup. Mag unsere Lütte sogar lieber als diesen 'Kinderketchup' #6

So, heute Abend dann 'Maus im Parka'. Dazu ganz profan Chinaschbädsle ( Reis ) :g


Im Rohzustand :


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gebe ich auch mal wieder meinen Senf dazu:m

Da ihr heute soooviellllll...   über Senf geschrieben habt, krieg ich heute Senfeier -)))  von meiner Frau
ich lasse sie mal schreiben, wie sie die Soße macht-----------
das Bild hab aber ich gemacht.


1 kleine Zwiebel würfeln und in Butter anschwitzen
1 Becher Gemüsebrühe dazu
1 Becher Milch
ca 4Teelöffel Senf:q
2 Esslöffel Kapern
1 Prise Zucker
abschmecken aber vorsichtig mit Salz
zum Andicken 1Esslöffel Speisestärke mit Wasser verrühren
und dazugeben

Die Menge reicht für 6Eier und dazu Salzkartoffeln#h


----------



## Jose (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

klingt einfach nur schmerzhaft...


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> krieg ich heute Senfeier -))) von meiner Alten


 
 Moin Nobbi,

 dann mal guten Appetit...... oder was auch immer Du hiermit meintest |uhoh:  
 :vik:


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mann-o-Mann 

changed.


----------



## Jose (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@nobbi, schau auf meine signatur: bist gemeldet, gesenfeierter :m


----------



## wolfgang f. (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Mann-o-Mann
> changed.


|kopfkratHabt Ihr die Eier nicht hart gekriegt?:q
:mDafür brauchts halt Frauen statt ner Alten


----------



## Jose (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute gibts Quarkflinsen, als entree Ron54.
vorrausgesetzt, das entree war nicht zu üppig.

[üübbisch] für unser schbädsle ....


----------



## Jose (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> |kopfkratHabt Ihr die Eier nicht hart gekriegt?



epa, du hättest jetzt auch ne meldung gekriegt, wenn das AB so 'nen trööt hätte wie "Geheimnisse deines Körpers".
AB ist zwar aber doch nicht bravo.
ey männö, vom alter her solltest du verorten können:
hart ist woanders...


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> heute gibts Quarkflinsen, als entree Ron54.


 
 Bei dem Menü würde ich auf Diät gehen und es bei den hors d'oeuvres belassen


----------



## wolfgang f. (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Jose,
#tFortgesetzter Schbädsle-Abusus führt zu Gehirn-Erweichung, wußtest Du das nicht? Hart ist lange her...:q:q
Aber mit den Flinsen solltest Du auch vorsichtig sein- sowas *kann* nicht gesund sein!


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

_Et kütt wie et kütt









lg nobbi
_


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Bei dem Menü würde ich auf Diät gehen und es bei den hors d'oeuvres belassen



So schlecht ist eine Mehlspeise nun auch wieder nicht und manchmal darf es auch richtig süß sein. Topfennockerln, Palatschinken, oder auch gerne der Narretia del Imperatore, der Kaiserschmarrn. #6


----------



## Jose (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> @Jose,
> #tFortgesetzter Schbädsle-Abusus führt zu Gehirn-Erweichung, wußtest Du das nicht? Hart ist lange her...:q:q
> Aber mit den Flinsen solltest Du auch vorsichtig sein- sowas *kann* nicht gesund sein!



zu 1)
hatte da schon so 'ne ahnung...
zu 2) Flinsen: gesund ist nicht topic: Läckkker!


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> So schlecht ist eine Mehlspeise nun auch wieder nicht und manchmal darf es auch richtig süß sein. Topfennockerln, Palatschinken, oder auch gerne der Narretia del Imperatore, der Kaiserschmarrn. #6



Andal,

gebe Dir vollkommen recht, aber für mich persönlich ist der 'sweet tooth' vor einigen Jahren abhanden gekommen.
Ist ein persönliches Geschmacksempfinden.
Bei Desserts würde ich zwischen Creme Brulee und Käseplatte IMMER die Käseplatte wählen, oder in Bezug auf z.B. 'Süssigkeiten' eines Herrn Richter aus Bonn immer die Salzlakritz, statt Gummibärchen.
Ist wohl eine Alterserscheinung. Wenn es beim Einen nicht mehr hart wird, mag ein anderer dafür nichts Süßes mehr. #c


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



> Bei Desserts würde ich zwischen Creme Brulee und Käseplatte IMMER die Käseplatte wählen



Wenn man wählen kann, dann ist ja auch beides vorhanden... :q
Grad Süßes und Käse mag ich recht gern. Zu Käse passen Konfitüren recht gut.

Wenn man mit Süßspeisen aufgewachsen ist, besonders denen aus der österreichisch-böhmischen Küche, dann lässt man nie ganz davon ab.


----------



## Jose (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

"Herrn Richter aus Bonn"

kenn ich nicht, selbst als bonner.

meinste den riegel

ohjaaa ohjaaa ohjaaa ohjaaa ohjaaa  und danke...


geschenkt :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jose,

jetzt versuchte ich einmal durch eine (hein)blöde Namensvertüddelung kein Product-Placement zu machen und nu hauste mich so inne (Paella)Pfanne..... :c


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man mit Süßspeisen aufgewachsen ist, besonders denen aus der österreichisch-böhmischen Küche, dann lässt man nie ganz davon ab.


 
 Will jetzt nicht ins OT abgleiten, aber der Begriff 'Pflinsen' kommt für mich eher aus der 'kalten Heimat', oder ?


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

"Kalte Heimat"?


----------



## wolfgang f. (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gegoogelt: Polen, Ostpreussen, Masuren...
Wenn´s nicht grad um Sitcom geht, mag ich süsse Desserts schon auch.
Und grad wie Andal schrieb-> Käse und die passende Marmelade oder wie schon des öfteren erwähnt Chutneys aus süssen Früchten-> da sind wir schnell wieder bei läckkker!
Jose, meinst Du sowas?
http://de.allrecipes.com/rezept/4928/quarkflinsen.aspx
würd ich ,wenn Du die Rosinen wegläßt, als Nachtisch essen.
Was übrigens auch richtig läckkker schmeckt, ist Rehbraten mit Apfelmus und Spätzle!#6:q:vik:


----------



## grubenreiner (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> ..... Rehbraten mit Apfelmus und Spätzle!#6:q:vik:



da dann lieber Preiselbeeren für mich, bitte.


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wildfleisch und süß-herbe Früchte ist eh ein Hit. Hatte in Norwegen mal Rentier mit eingemachten Moltebeeren... da kommt kein rotes Licht.


----------



## angler1996 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> da dann lieber Preiselbeeren für mich, bitte.



 um noch ne Frucht ins Feld zu werfen, Birne 
 lohnt echt zu probieren


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> um noch ne Frucht ins Feld zu werfen, Birne
> lohnt echt zu probieren



Zusammen mit etwas Zimt in Rotwein pochiert! #6


----------



## angler1996 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Zusammen mit etwas Zimt in Rotwein pochiert! #6


 
 naja , das geht , man kann auch Blauschimmel nehmen, geht dann etwas in die andere Geschmacksrichtung

 aber probiere mal den Zimt in Kombi mit Ingwer


----------



## wolfgang f. (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da würde ich den Zimt mit etwas Zurückhaltung ans Reh geben, die Birne mit den Preiselbeeren füllen und abwechselnd davon naschen!
Ren mit Moltebeer-Konfitüre hatte ich auch schon und kann bestätigen: KLASSE!


----------



## Andal (18. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



> aber probiere mal den Zimt in Kombi mit Ingwer



Dieser Mix kommt bei mir u.a. Zutaten zwingend ins Chili con Carne.


----------



## Franky (19. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und - 8ung - könnte für einige "eklig" werden: Einen Riegel (oder Richter :q) 70% - 80%ige Schoki..... In dunklen Saucen ein Hammer!
Genauso wie Lebkuchen in der Sauce zum Wild und süßgemachte Sauerkirschen dazu.... :m


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wieso eklig?
Meins isses zwar nicht unbedingt, aber das ist doch ne absolut saubere Sache...
Da kann ich mit "scheinbar ekligeren" Speisen auftrumpfen: Letzte Woche war ich bei Klink in der Wielandshöhe und hab da Hase in Blutsauce gegessen, wenn ich davor Hase auch nicht mochte -> jetzt ist das das beste Fleischgericht, das ich je hatte! Die Sauce war zum reinlegen lecker!
@Franky,
Lebkuchen-Gewürz,also Zimt, Kardamom,Piment und Nelke nehm ich neben Lorbeer und Wacholder auch ganz gern um Wild zu verfeinern!


----------



## chester (19. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Klink macht aber auch immer einen geilen Scheiß. Alleine das zu lesen lohnt sich. Immer. Wird Zeit, dass ich da mal hin komme.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vincent ist Angler (Fliege), fährt Guzzi und kann kochen.
Manchmal isser mit zu "kochesoterisch" (mediterran/asiatisch), aber insgesamt noch einer der guten Bodenständigen.........

Bei mir gabs heute Gulsch mit Schbädsle ;-)


----------



## Brummel (19. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...was habt ihr heute leckeres gekocht...

naja, man bewege einen Liter Wasser zum Kochen, bringe unter dauernder kreisender  eines Rührgerätes den Tüteninhalt in einem (dafür geeigneten) Behälter zum Wallen.|kopfkrat
Das Ganze 5 min köcheln lassen und dann die Hälfte davon wegkippen weil mein "Fastfood-, Fertigfraß- und Glutamat-verwöhnter Magen" das nicht ab kann... :q

PS: heute war nicht mehr Zeit... :m


----------



## Franky (19. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Knöpfle gibts Sonntag zu Mittag - neben einer frischen Pute und ein wenig Rotkohl... Bin am Überlegen, noch Kadoffelklööße anzubieten... :q


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> neben einer frischen Pute


 
 Machste echt 'ne Ganze ?!? |bigeyes


----------



## Jose (19. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich leg mal wieder ehre ein fürs AB und das forum "FISCHrezepte":

barsche, ganz und filets, alle mir zugelaufenen größen, bemehlt und gebraten. sonst nix. kein gemüse und kein... ihr wisst schon.

barsche satt. lägger!


----------



## chester (19. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich leg mal wieder ehre ein fürs AB und das forum "FISCHrezepte":
> 
> barsche, ganz und filets, alle mir zugelaufenen größen, bemehlt und gebraten. sonst nix. kein gemüse und kein... ihr wisst schon.
> 
> barsche satt. lägger!



Was würde ich das auch gerne essen. Einzig die scheiß Biester wollen nicht vorbei kommen. 

Deswegen: Salat. Mit Fisch und anderen Dingen. Läuft!


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> barsche, ganz und filets, alle mir zugelaufenen größen, bemehlt und gebraten. sonst nix. kein gemüse und kein... ihr wisst schon.
> 
> barsche satt. lägger!


 
 Also sowas, was Thomas eben weiter oben als kochesoterisch bezeichnet hat ?!?


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Jose,
Dafür gabs bei mir Spätzle-Omelett mit gerädelter Roter Wurst in Zwiebel-Butterschmalz angebraten und Salat satt dazu!
Mindestens auch legga-wenn nicht sogar leggara!    :q


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vincent ist Angler (Fliege), fährt Guzzi und kann kochen.
> Manchmal isser mit zu "kochesoterisch" (mediterran/asiatisch), aber insgesamt noch einer der guten Bodenständigen....



Wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe, spinnt/blinkert er auch mal ganz gerne,das Moped hat er inzw. oft gegen sein E-Bike getauscht und er liebt wie ich gute Mugge und Paris! War sehr nett und überhaupt nicht eso! War auch nicht soooo mediterran eher fein-französisch-schwäbisch!
Für Interessierte und Kenner: das Langohr nannte sich "lièvre à la royale" -eine alt-französische Zubereitung!


----------



## Jose (19. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

völlig ok. gruß an alle omnivoren, mange-beaucoups und Pantagruels.

und wenn der finkenbeinige das als kochesoterisch bezeichnet, dann zeigt es eben nur, dass er noch Thomas der Graue ist. der ring sei ihm :m

Min Gôr bauglo hain phain, 
min Gôr chebo hain, 
Min Gôr togo hain phain, 
ned duir gwedho hain.


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Knöpfle gibts Sonntag zu Mittag - neben einer frischen Pute und ein wenig Rotkohl... Bin am Überlegen, noch Kadoffelklööße anzubieten... :q


 :m Franky, probier doch statt der Kartoffel-Klöße mal Rosenkohl mit ner Bechamel-Parmigiano-Sauce - das mit den Knöpfle -> ne Voll-Wucht sag ich Dir!#6


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Klink macht aber auch immer einen geilen Scheiß. Alleine das zu lesen lohnt sich. Immer. Wird Zeit, dass ich da mal hin komme.


Chester- wenn Du mal bei uns im Eck bist-> mach das - es lohnt auf jeden Fall!


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> völlig ok. gruß an alle omnivoren, mange-beaucoups und Pantagruels.
> und wenn der finkenbeinige das als kochesoterisch bezeichnet, dann zeigt es eben nur, dass er noch Thomas der Graue ist. der ring sei ihm :m
> Min Gôr bauglo hain phain,
> min Gôr chebo hain,
> ...



|rolleyes Ach Du immer mit Deinem Elbisch- |kopfkratdas versteht aber auch keine Sau! 
Und wenn Du uns schon Namen gibst, dann möchte ich als Gourmand gesehen werden, auch wenn ich für meine Freunde Viel- oder Allesfresser bin!:q:q:q
So, aus jetz vors vollends Sprachstuhl wird!


----------



## Jose (19. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ooch wolfgang, nu komm mir nicht so von der seite, elbisch ist leichter zu verstehen als schwäbsch.

gourmet <> gourmand, ist echt ne frage....
ich denk, du siehst dich eher als vielfressendes leckermaul...gourmand


----------



## Brummel (19. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Jose, 

man bist Du fies....:m, "keine Ahnung..." , aber nix gegen den "Chefkoch" hier !


----------



## Jose (19. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brummel schrieb:


> @Jose,
> 
> man bist Du fies....:m, "keine Ahnung..." , aber nix gegen den "Chefkoch" hier !




nicht gelesen: "der ring sei ihm"

mehr kotau geht nicht :m


----------



## Brummel (19. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



OK :m


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> gourmet <> gourmand, ist echt ne frage....ich denk, du siehst dich eher als vielfressendes leckermaul...gourmand


:mkorrekt! Ich wählte meine Worte mit Bedacht! Zu behaupten, ich sei ein *FEIN*-Schmecker wäre mir dann doch etwas zu vermessen#t  auch wenn ich lieber gut als langweilig esse!
Und ganz nebenbei: schwäbisch kah i, elbisch isch mir fremd!


----------



## Jose (19. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> ...Und ganz nebenbei: schwäbisch kah i, elbisch isch mir fremd!


ganz ehrlich, beides ist mir marsianisch :g


----------



## Brummel (19. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

"Marsianisch" hört sich schwerer an als es ist. 
Hab im Ruhrpott und im Bett schon Sprachen vernehmen dürfen (...und müssen...|kopfkrat) für die nichtmal in "Parallel-Universen" eine adäquate Bezeichung existiert.


----------



## chester (19. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe, spinnt/blinkert er auch mal ganz gerne,das Moped hat er inzw. oft gegen sein E-Bike getauscht und er liebt wie ich gute Mugge und Paris! War sehr nett und überhaupt nicht eso! War auch nicht soooo mediterran eher fein-französisch-schwäbisch!
> Für Interessierte und Kenner: das Langohr nannte sich "lièvre à la royale" -eine alt-französische Zubereitung!



Klink hat auch maximal mediterrane Einflüsse. Und asiatisch??? Also so oft ich seine Gerichte studiert habe konnte ich das nie fest stellen. 

Es wird echt Zeit für eine Fressreise in die Gegend.


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brummel schrieb:


> Hab .......... im Bett schon Sprachen vernehmen dürfen (...und müssen...|kopfkrat) für die nichtmal in "Parallel-Universen" eine adäquate Bezeichung existiert.



Alter Schwedtke,

das nenne ich mal 'ne Bewerbung für die Boardie-Hengst Kür :g


Und schnell wieder back to Topic.

Sünnach giv dat Ente.
Hatte mal den Froster durchforstet und der 'Donald' muß raus. Dazu dann Rotkohl ( norditalienisch Blaukraut, meine ich ) und dann noch eine spätzle-freie Sättigungs-Kohlehydrat-Beilage dazu. Mal schauen....


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Klink hat auch maximal mediterrane Einflüsse. Und asiatisch??? Also so oft ich seine Gerichte studiert habe konnte ich das nie fest stellen.
> Es wird echt Zeit für eine Fressreise in die Gegend.



Asiatisch konnte ich auch noch nie bei ihm entdecken. Und "maximal"mediterran? Nöh, eigentlich auch nicht!?
Wie ich schon schrieb-> eher  nimmt er der regional-orientierten schwäbischen Küche mit französischer Eleganz und Spuren von mediterraner Leichtigkeit ihre Hausbackenheit!
Auch meine Menu-Folge war  in der Art:
Krustenpastete vom Schwäbisch-Hällischen Landschwein,Waldorfsalat 
Apfel-Meerrettichsuppe mit Speckcrôutons, 
Lièvre à la royale,Rahmwirsing, Serviettenknödel
Birne Helene Vanilleglace
und was mich als Abstinenzler besonders freute -> er hat ein ausgezeichnetes Angebot an hervorragenden alkoholfreien Getränken!


----------



## Dok (19. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... ich warte noch....


----------



## Brummel (19. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Hein Blöd,

will mich hier garantiert für Nix bewerben#6, obwohl,... wer weiß ?:q
Stimmt schon, in "Fachkreisen" werd ich gern als Hengst bezeichnet!! 
Nee, Quatsch, bin ganz normaler Durchschnitts-Esser. #6

Hallo Dok, selten daß man Dich mal sieht.....;-))


----------



## Andal (19. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



> Asiatisch konnte ich auch noch nie bei ihm entdecken.



Keine Currywurst auf der Karte? Aber vielleicht hat er ja ein japanisches Kochmesser!? 

Aber bei dem würde ich es mir auch gerne mal gutgehen lassen! #6


----------



## Jose (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brummel schrieb:


> ...Stimmt schon, in "Fachkreisen" werd ich gern als Hengst bezeichnet!! ...



au, jetzt wirds professionell :vik:


----------



## Brummel (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nö, bin eigentlich ganz harmlos, jedenfalls Donnerstags nach 23.37. !


----------



## Franky (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



dok schrieb:


> ... Ich warte noch....



#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## wolfgang f. (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ihr im Westen (und im Norden?) sagt ,glaube ich, Mett-Enden dazu, bei uns heißt das Ursprungs-Produkt grobe Bratwurst...
Eines der schnellsten Essen meiner Küche: Den Würsten helfe ich nur kurz aus der Jacke, forme Bällchen, brate sie mit Zwiebeln und getrockneten Tomaten scharf an und gebe Dosen-Tomaten mit einem Löffelchen Zucker, Lorbeerblätter , ein paar Kapern und Pfeffer (Salz brauchts nicht- das bringen die Wurst-Klösschen mit) und ganz zum Schluß  Gewürze wie Rosmarin, Thymian und  Oregano dazu


----------



## Jose (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aberglaube.
mettenden ist nixxe bratwurst.
ist geräuchert und hervorragendst etwas luftgetrocknet.
bei so einer sprachverwirrung wie hier im ABabel helfen nur bilder weiter:
http://www.katenschinken-petersen.d...1FC/E5D8/C0A8/28BB/8496/Mettenden_800x600.jpg




btw. bin angepisst: hab reichlich hähnchenbrust aber keine pinienkerne u.ä., dafür aber massivst schmacht darauf. könnte mir ein schbädsle in den kopf jagen :c


----------



## Andal (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ wolfgang:

Mettenden entsprechen dem, was man in (Ober-) Bayern eine Rohpolnische nennt. Die kann man zwar auch braten, aber dann werden sie doch sehr salzscharf. Am besten im Sauerkraut erhitzt und mit frisch gerissenem Kren und reschen Mauerlaoben* genießen.

*= eine Art Roggenbrötchen mit Kümmel.


----------



## wolfgang f. (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> bin angepisst: könnte mir ein schbädsle in den kopf jagen :c


Das entspräche dann dem japanischen Harakiri (Seppuku): edel in den Tod gehen!#6:vik:

btw.: :mdanke für die Aufklärung! Die gibts bei uns vermutlich so ähnlich als Bauernbratwürste zu kaufen.
und @andal:die Klösschen würden schon auch sehr salzig werden, geben das aber an die Sauce ab und dadurch wirds wieder stimmig!


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

guck mal Jose , nobbi hat:m






#h


----------



## Dok (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir wurde heute die selbst gepökelte und geräucherte Lende angeschnitten.... 

Ist ( war #t ) der Hammer!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gabs Schbeggschbädslesomledd mit Endivesalaad - bin ich dadurch drauf gekommen (und danke an Dok für den selbst gerauchten Schweinebauch):


wolfgang f. schrieb:


> @Jose,
> Dafür gabs bei mir Spätzle-Omelett mit gerädelter Roter Wurst in Zwiebel-Butterschmalz angebraten und Salat satt dazu!
> Mindestens auch legga-wenn nicht sogar leggara!    :q


----------



## Jose (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

leb noch, weil gottseibeiuns, koa schbädsle net.

frugal heut:
frisches erlebnis mit ruccola ohne alles,
die titten mit knofi und honigkaramel.


----------



## chester (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Ihr im Westen (und im Norden?) sagt ,glaube ich, Mett-Enden dazu, bei uns heißt das Ursprungs-Produkt grobe Bratwurst...
> Eines der schnellsten Essen meiner Küche: Den Würsten helfe ich nur kurz aus der Jacke, forme Bällchen, brate sie mit Zwiebeln und getrockneten Tomaten scharf an und gebe Dosen-Tomaten mit einem Löffelchen Zucker, Lorbeerblätter , ein paar Kapern und Pfeffer (Salz brauchts nicht- das bringen die Wurst-Klösschen mit) und ganz zum Schluß  Gewürze wie Rosmarin, Thymian und  Oregano dazu



Mach das mal mit salsiccia und noch ein paar Fenchelsamen extra. Für die Süße anstatt Zucker, Honig. Und die Sauce eher dünnflüßig halten. |bigeyes


----------



## wolfgang f. (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> leb noch, weil gottseibeiuns, koa schbädsle net.frugal heut:
> frisches erlebnis mit ruccola ohne alles,
> die titten mit knofi und honigkaramel.


Wenn ich Dir einen kleinen Tip geben darf: Schaff Dir geröstetes Sesamöl an, z.B.  von Yeo- jibbet bei jedem Asia-Shop oder zum Schluss einige Tropfen Kürbiskern-Öl auf die Chicken-Tits- zwar keine Pinienkerne aber ein interessanter und nussiger Ersatz-Versuch.#6


----------



## wolfgang f. (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Mach das mal mit salsiccia und noch ein paar Fenchelsamen extra. Für die Süße anstatt Zucker, Honig. Und die Sauce eher dünnflüßig halten. |bigeyes



#h das ist auch mein eigentliches Rezept Fenchel und Salsiccia passt grossartig! Das mit dem Honig werde ich probieren, mag ich grundsätzlich auch sehr!- aber wenn wie heute kein Italienischer Laden in der Nähe ist...
:mDanke für den Tip!


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sitze gerade vor einem Teller Reisnudeln mit marinierten Crevetten.

Zutaten:

Glasnudeln
Crevetten 
Champignons
Frühlingszwiebeln
Shitake
Knobi
Ingwer
Chilli frisch
Chillisauce scharf

öl
Austernsauce
Teriyaki
Helle Sojasauce
Salz
Zucker
viel Bier


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Ihr im Westen (und im Norden?) sagt ,glaube ich, Mett-Enden dazu, bei uns heißt das Ursprungs-Produkt grobe Bratwurst...



Jau, so ähnlich.

Immer wenn ich KOCHWURST haben will, sage ich auch : Bratwurst, aber bitte von der groben.....

( und die ist, wie bereits an anderer Stelle hier erwähnt, meistens gerade in der Berufsschule |uhoh: )


----------



## Jose (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Sitze gerade vor einem Teller Reisnudeln mit marinierten Crevetten.
> 
> Zutaten:
> 
> ...





und jetzt weisste nicht weiter? :vik:


----------



## Zerdan (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallooo ... ich habe zwar nichts Mittag mäßiges gekocht... aber immerhin Beerenpudding ich hoffe, sowas geht auch in dem Thread?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist wie beim Angeln :
Im Anglerboard sind alle willkommen - auch Beerenpudding ;-)))))))))


----------



## Jose (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zerdan schrieb:


> Hallooo ... ich habe zwar nichts Mittag mäßiges gekocht... aber immerhin Beerenpudding ich hoffe, sowas geht auch in dem Thread?



lecker.
beeren einfach eingekocht oder, wollen wir wissen, gepimpt?

mir deucht es, na was wohl, sch...-free.

hätt ich jetzt gerne ne schüpp von nach meiner notverpflegung...


----------



## Jose (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist wie beim Angeln :
> Im Anglerboard sind alle willkommen - auch Beerenpudding ;-)))))))))



haste da mal wieder in den spiegel geguckt und dir ein mieses "sogar" verkniffen?

btw. mein erster thomascher-baguette-versuch war essbar.
aber alles andere als nette-baguette.

mein fehler wohl, oder ofen blöd.
für ne anständige ficelle muss ich wohl auswandern.
ps: haben mit schbädsle auch nix am chapeau


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> und jetzt weisste nicht weiter? :vik:


 
 Verstehe den Witz nicht.#c
 unter Post 2680 steht alles.


----------



## Nelearts (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mal den typischen Niederrheinslang raushängen lassen:"Hä?"
Wat is dat denn?#c


----------



## Jose (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Verstehe den Witz nicht.#c
> unter Post 2680 steht alles.


du sitzt vor einer zutatenliste, evtl. hungrig und ratlos:
was mach ich mit dem zeuch?

zubereitet wohl lecker, aber warum sitzt du davor statt zu schwelgen?

war flapsiger humor, evtl. volkerm-dunstig.

sorry.
hoffe hat geschmeckt und dass überhaupt alles tutti frutti ist...


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> du sitzt vor einer zutatenliste, evtl. hungrig und ratlos:
> was mach ich mit dem zeuch?
> 
> zubereitet wohl lecker, aber warum sitzt du davor statt zu schwelgen?
> ...


 

 Schon OK, :m
 verdammt lecker, habe aber geölt wie nach einem 5000 Meter Lauf.


----------



## wolfgang f. (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Jau, so ähnlich.Immer wenn ich KOCHWURST haben will, sage ich auch : Bratwurst, aber bitte von der groben.....( und die ist, wie bereits an anderer Stelle hier erwähnt, meistens gerade in der Berufsschule |uhoh: )



:mNachdem ich Deine Signatur gelesen habe, weiß ich , dass ich Dich verstanden habe!|supergri...
...Und das , obwohl ich , wie man sehen kann , kein Spezialist für Nord-Würste bin!


----------



## Jose (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

meinste mit nord-würste uns, du schbädsle?


----------



## Jose (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

warn scherz


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> warn scherz


 

 Haste heute Morgen einen Clown gefrühstückt? |kopfkrat


----------



## wolfgang f. (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> meinste mit nord-würste uns, du schbädsle?


Dein Schbädsle bin ich zwar nicht, aber gemeint hatte ich keine Westler,da liegt Bonn meines Wissens -sonst hätte ich ja nicht Hein auf seine Spitze geantwortet.|supergri   ...


----------



## Jose (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bitte um nachsicht; keine pistazien im haus ...


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> -sonst hätte ich ja nicht Hein auf seine Spitze geantwortet. .  ...



Auch wenn wir vielleicht kulinarische ( und manchmal auch sprachliche |uhoh: ) Differenzen haben, 
verstehen wir uns grundsätzlich doch #6:m


----------



## hanzz (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Haste heute Morgen einen Clown gefrühstückt? |kopfkrat


Irgendwie hab ich auch den Eindruck.
Finds aber lustig.


“Du spädsle“ topt sogar den schizo.

Ich kann nicht mehr.


----------



## Jose (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich sag ja, pistazien-entzug...


----------



## wolfgang f. (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:mWas sich lieb hat, neckt sich nu ma... |supergri
Kein Problem meinerseits!
Aber was für´n Schizo, Hanzz?

Ausserdem kann ich mich diesbezüglich ja mal outen: Ich liebe den Norden tatsächlich, zumindest, da wo ich ihn bereist habe und das ist v.a. von Hamburg über Kiel bis Stralsund:vik:


----------



## Jose (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hanzz bezieht sich auf #*10469*

und mit dem necken und so...
we are family


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich sag ja, pistazien-entzug...


 
 Als Thomas mal 2 Tage auf Spätzle-Entzug war, kam plötzlich auch ( wie prognostiziert + befürchtet ) Lob für Verbanditen raus.
 Gibt Sachen, die sind schon Bewußtseinsverändernt


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

eben - Schbädsle rulez!!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vor 2Std. waren es noch Pinienkerne --))


----------



## Jose (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...wie gehen eigentlich schbädsle und pistazien zusammen?
verführt mich doch mal...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Pistazienrahmsoße..............


----------



## Jose (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nobbi ist nickelich und unflexibel.
wenn keine pinien dann wenigstens pistazien. küche lebt eben oder stirbt ohne all die leckereien.

pinien lassen sich besser rösten, pistazien sind da heikel...


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> verführt mich doch mal...


 
 Jetzt quarkste nach dem Boardie-Hengst, oder wie ? :m


----------



## Jose (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Pistazienrahmsoße..............



ich hör die botschaft, versteh aber nixxe davon.
erleuchte mich, jefe


----------



## Andal (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gemahlene Pistazien in den Schbäddsleteig? Müsste man testen!


----------



## Jose (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Jetzt quarkste nach dem Boardie-Hengst, oder wie ? :m



dein benutzername täuscht.
ok., bin reingetapst :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du Pistazien-Lecker

Die Pistazie ist eine Steinfrucht, keine Nuss.







#h


----------



## Jose (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

misch egal. pinien pistazien >> alles läcker., in der reihenfolge

ps: wie ich deinem post "hab ich" entnommen hab, sind pistazien eher tütenfrüchte :m


----------



## Zerdan (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> lecker.
> beeren einfach eingekocht oder, wollen wir wissen, gepimpt?
> 
> mir deucht es, na was wohl, sch...-free.
> ...



Hier mal das Rezept... freut mich, dass es euch interessiert  habsch nämlich selber ausexperimentiert 

Zutaten

500 ml	Milch
250 g	Beeren z. B. Schwarze Johannisbeeren
1 Pck.	Vanillezucker
55 g	Speisestärke
2 	Ei(er)
1 Prise(n)	Salz
40 g	Zucker, wer es süßer mag, kann ruhig 50 nehmen


Zuerst 250 ml Milch zum Kochen bringen. Währenddessen die Beeren pürieren und 25 g Stärke und den Vanillezucker untermischen. Dann 2 Eiweiß mit einer Prise Salz steif schlagen und beiseite stellen. 

Die pürierten Beeren unter die kochende Milch mischen. Kurz aufkochen lassen und das Eiweiß unterheben. Mindestens eine halbe Stunde kalt stellen (Kühlschrank oder besser noch Keller).

Restliche Milch (250 ml) zum Kochen bringen. Währenddessen ein wenig der Milch, 2 Eigelb, 30 g Stärke und Zucker gut verrühren. Die Mischung unter die kochende Milch rühren, aufkochen lassen und unter die erste Mischung heben.

Das wird fast Mousseartig... wer lieber festeren Pudding mag, nimmt einfach ein Eiweiß weniger


----------



## Jose (20. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wenn ich morgen pinien und pistazien kaufe pack ich mir auch noch deine zutaten drauf.

muss den jieper ausm kopf kriegen


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> .....was man in (Ober-) Bayern eine Rohpolnische nennt. ............. Am besten im Sauerkraut erhitzt *und mit frisch gerissenem Kren und reschen Mauerlaoben* genießen.*
> 
> *= eine Art Roggenbrötchen mit Kümmel.



Klingt für mich wie die Vergewaltigung einer Rohpolnischen. |uhoh:

Nun gut, ich werde übernächstes Wochenende ( wenn die verfressene, bucklige Verwandtschaft wieder einfällt  ) ein Dutzend Kochwürste, nebst Kasslernacken, durchwachsenem Speck und Schweinebacke und ein 'wenig' Grünkohl, ihrer artgerechten Bestimmung zuführen.
 Mit reschen Salzkartoffeln und ( für einige ) gesüßten Bratkartoffeln.
 Mal sehen, was das wird.
 Hauptsache, der Pott ist groß genug.....|rolleyes


----------



## chester (21. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> [...]
> Hauptsache, der Pott ist groß genug.....|rolleyes



Sowohl der vorher, als auch der nachher solltegut bemessen sein.


Ich erhole mich gerade von zu viel gefüllten Paprika. So mit Fleisch, roten Linsen, Kreuzkümmel und all dem anderen Zeug, was den Mittelmeerbewohner an sich auch glücklich machen würde.


----------



## Andal (21. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Klingt für mich wie die Vergewaltigung einer Rohpolnischen.



Kennst du das nicht? Frischer Meerrettich direkt von der Wurzel und den nennt man in Bayern und Österreich Kren. Der wird auf einer sehr scharfen Reibe gerissen. Da tritt dann das scharfe Aroma so richtig in Aktion.


----------



## Zerdan (21. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> wenn ich morgen pinien und pistazien kaufe pack ich mir auch noch deine zutaten drauf.
> 
> muss den jieper ausm kopf kriegen



Das ist cool  wenn du magst, kannst du ja dann ein Bild posten!! würde mich freuen  danke!


----------



## Jose (21. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zerdan schrieb:


> Das ist cool  wenn du magst, kannst du ja dann ein Bild posten!! würde mich freuen  danke!



sorry, wird voerst nix draus. war nicht einkaufen und der heutige jieper lautet
kassler mit sauerkraut und rohen klößen.

(kein running gag heute...)


----------



## Franky (21. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Klingt für mich wie die Vergewaltigung einer Rohpolnischen. |uhoh:
> 
> Nun gut, ich werde übernächstes Wochenende ( wenn die verfressene, bucklige Verwandtschaft wieder einfällt  ) ein Dutzend Kochwürste, nebst Kasslernacken, durchwachsenem Speck und Schweinebacke und ein 'wenig' Grünkohl, ihrer artgerechten Bestimmung zuführen.
> Mit reschen Salzkartoffeln und ( für einige ) gesüßten Bratkartoffeln.
> ...



Und die Hauptnebenzutat kommt nicht rein??? #y:c:c:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sauerbrooda, Schbädsle, Saalad


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Und die Hauptnebenzutat kommt nicht rein??? #y:c:c:c


 
 Rhizinusöl, damit sie nicht so schnell wieder kommen #c


----------



## Jose (21. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nächste fixe idee:
rheinischer sauerbraten vom pferd.
1. problem: 
wo gibts noch rossmetzger in der nähe? neuwied les ich...
...
24. problem: fremdel ich?


mal schauen, keine priorität, evtl. zu weihnachten " es ist ein ross entsprungen..." :m

was ansteht ist der stollen meiner kindheit...


----------



## Franky (21. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Rhizinusöl, damit sie nicht so schnell wieder kommen #c



Ik bünn entsetzt!!!!!!!!!!!|motz:
Du kochst Kohl ohne Pinkel???????????????? Und ich mein nich den komischen Oldenburger....


----------



## Kotzi (21. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Jose
Hab mal ein bisschen für dich gegoogelt 

http://www.pferdemetzger-nussbaum.de/

Sonst Online: 
http://www.ross-schlachter.de/


----------



## Jose (21. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

danke, den baumer hatte ich schon und war von den kilopreisen frischfleisch überrascht: wie hähnchen...

der neukirchener klingt interessant, wie der neuwieder. letzerer liegt aber näher am rhein, ersterer wieder näher an der steinbach.

das leben wird immer komplizierter


----------



## Jose (21. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

frage an thomas: welches stück pferd?

(bitte nicht das schbädsle :vik


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ein (größenmäßig) passendes Stück aus der Schulter.


----------



## Jose (21. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

danke, hab jetzt wenigstens halbwegs ne idee, wenn ich den metzger frage. 
wird was dauern, machs dann aber in bildern usw.
schließlich ein abenteuer.

wenns was wird gehts weiter mit hunden und katzen :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wir in Solingen sitzen ja an der (Pferde) Quelle. Haben mehrere Pferdemetzgereien.
Habe für morgen Mittag heute Pferdeleberkäs gekauft. Gibt's morgen mit Röstzwiebeln, Spiegelei und Bratkartoffeln.:l
Den Leberkäs gibt's bei uns auch mit Bärlauch, mir dann aber zu intensiv.
Gulasch hatten sie heute für 6,90€/KG im Angebot.


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Ik bünn entsetzt!!!!!!!!!!!|motz:
> Du kochst Kohl ohne Pinkel????????????????



Also in den Kohl reinstrullen tue ich nicht. #d#d#d

Aber ( wie ich schrieb ) 12 Kochwürste tue ich mit rein. #6

( und das ist doppelt soviel, wie Werder heute Tore eingeschenkt bekam ...  )


----------



## wolfgang f. (22. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So, ich hab die Kartoffel-Puffer-Angelegenheit umgesetzt-Geile Vorspeise wars! Hauptgang: Schweinebraten mit ... (na was wohl? SCHWABENGOLD und Sosse satt) Dessert: Apple-Crumble mit selbstgemachter Vanille-Zimt-Tonkabohnensauce. Mich kann man rollen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestriges "Light" Menue[emoji4] 

Haxe,Kraut,Kartoffelpü


----------



## Franky (22. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Also in den Kohl reinstrullen tue ich nicht. #d#d#d
> 
> Aber ( wie ich schrieb ) 12 Kochwürste tue ich mit rein. #6
> 
> ( und das ist doppelt soviel, wie Werder heute Tore eingeschenkt bekam ...  )



Aaaaaaaaaaalso... Pinkel, am besten Bremer Pinkel, ist eine ungeräucherte Grützwurst aus Grieben, Speck, Getreide und ein paar Gewürze im Naturdarm. Die Oldenburger Variante ist geräuchert, schmeckt mir nicht so gut, da ja schon die Kochwurst geräuchert ist.
Das zeugs wird traditionell im Grünkohl mit gekocht, bzw. Zieht in heissem Wasser nebendran.
Mein lielingspinkel kommt von großfleischerei Röpke aus Bremen. Da kann man sich das sogar schicken lassen, wie ich sehe...


----------



## Nelearts (22. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Traut euch mal was, Grünkohl und P.... ist doch langweilig.
Andere Länder andere Sitten.
Kann auch abgewandelt werden nach Belieben.
Und dazu passen notfalls auch Schbäddsle....
http://www.meerschweinchenrezepte.de/
Aber Achtung, nicht die Kiddies schocken.

Gruß an alle experimentierfreudigen,

Nelearts


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Grins - find ich gut.

Frei nach Anthony Bourdains Motto:
Was so langsam oder so dumm ist, sich fangen zu lassen, gehört in den Topf ;-))))


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Mehrzahl von Schweine-))


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute bei nobbi in the house rednex style beefsteak and burger

look here:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hoffentlich hatteste keinen Besuch, das bisschen reicht ja nicht weit ;-))))

Sieht legger aus.................

Bei mir gabs ein recht frugales Mahl - bisschen Teig vom Baguettebacken über, davon Brötchen gebacken. Dazu (selbstgemachter, von Dok) Bacon mit Eiern und Zwiebelmettreschtle und ein bisschen Flomenschmalz mit Zwiebel und Äpfeln, Knoblauch und Majoran geschmort.

drodsdem babbsaddd..............

;-))))


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Aaaaaaaaaaalso... Pinkel, am besten Bremer Pinkel,


 
 Franky,

 ich wusste schon, was Du meintest....... 
 Aber wenn ich das Wort 'Grützwurst' höre, werde ich porös....

 Sorry, ist so'n Splin von mir.... #c


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg (22. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo,
es freut mich, dass ich die Ehre habe, eure Einträge zu verfolgen.
Ein für mich sehr wichtiges Thema: Essen und Zubereitung
Denn für mich ist *Essen gleich Kultur*. 
Nicht nur die Zubereitung, nein auch der Genuss muss  oder sollte zelebriert werden.
Ich habe gerade eine Minuten Pesto hergestellt. So dass wenn ich am Freitag oder Donnerstagabend nach Hause komme, immer etwas Greifbares zu essen habe. 
Rezept:
Reste an Parmesan
Zwei Knoblauchzehen
Basilikum Blätter
Olivenöl
Alles pürieren mit dem Zauberstab, umfüllen mit Olivenöl bedecken und abgedeckt ab in den Kühlschrank. 
Mit herzlichen grüßen
Dirk


----------



## Jose (22. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


>



und ich weiß auch, was du frühstücken wirst, du "müsli" |bla:


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> und ich weiß auch, was du frühstücken wirst, du "müsli" |bla:


 

 Werden wohl panierte Bremsklötze.:m


----------



## Jose (22. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

falsch. schau mal auf sein fensterregal :m

der mann hat "crunchy nuts" (hoffentlich nicht nur von kellogg's)


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> und ich weiß auch, was du frühstücken wirst, du "müsli" |bla:



Nun lass mal unser Nobbi-Original #6 zufrieden. 

 Sonst kannste 'ne Spätzle-Woche einlegen :g:g


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> falsch. schau mal auf sein fensterregal :m
> 
> der mann hat "crunchy nuts" (hoffentlich nicht nur von kellogg's)


 

 Die von Kellogg´s zum panieren.:m


----------



## Jose (22. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#y#yunter kochbrüdern etwas würze#y#y


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo #h das sind nicht meine:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Sonst kannste 'ne Spätzle-Woche einlegen :g:g


#6#6#6


----------



## Jose (22. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hallo #h das sind nicht meine:m


sagen 'se alle.... :m

alles gut, nobbi, friede, freude und meinswegen schbädsle


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jose! haste nicht bischen Zeit für eine *Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour?

*#hmeer ot geht nicht|gutenach​


----------



## ralle (22. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ohne Kommentar


----------



## Jose (22. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ralle schrieb:


> ohne Kommentar



brauch auch keinen #6

(dem thomas tät aber was fehlen tuten...)


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wenig Schbädsle, viel Saalad.........
;-))))))))))))


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Jose! haste nicht bischen Zeit für eine *Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour?
> *​


 Wir haben doch schon 2 Anstands-WauWaus dabei |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:​ Nur Spaß #h Wärst natürlich herzlich willkommen.
​


----------



## Jose (22. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich ein anstands-wauwau? das sehen viele im AB gaaaanz anders :m

ja, wär schön, zeit hätte ich, alles andere notleidend. vor allem die seefestigkeit: mir wird ja schon schlecht, wenn ich morgens vorm spiegel schwanke...


----------



## Justsu (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da ist ja wieder einiges über's Wochenende zusammengekommen, sieht alles sehr gut aus! *sabber*

Ich war auch nicht untätig und hab mal wieder den Backofen angeschmissen... 

Herausgekommen ist ein Brot aus einem leider etwas in Vergessenheit geratenen Getreide: Einkorn! Wer mal die Gelegenheit dazu hat: unbedingt probieren!

"Mein" Brot wurde aus 100% feinem Einkornvollkornschrot bereitet und schmeckt!

Zum Thema Meerschweinchen: Ich hatte mal vor einigen Jahren in Cuenca/Ecuador die Gelegnheit gegrilltes Meerschweinchen zu kosten und kann nur sagen: köstlich!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## grubenreiner (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das Brot sieht spitze aus. Und das Meerschwein würd ich jederzeit probieren. beim ersten hinsehen ohne Text dachte ich "leckere Ente"....




Ich hab gebraucht ne alte(!) Nurdelmaschine bekommen. Massive Bauart, kann man notfalls auch nen Ochsen mit erschlagen 

Samstag paar Leute eingeladen und das Ding ausprobiert. Einwandfrei, diese Italo-spätzle.


----------



## Franky (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Axel:
Selbstgebaute Nudeln sind immer schon geil... Ich hoffe, mein Bruder lässt sich noch mal zu selbstgemachten Tortellonis mit Spinat/Ricotta und Kürbisfüllung hinreissen...  Dazu 'ne leichte Käse-Sahne-Soße oder Salbeibutter.......................................


----------



## wolfgang f. (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Grubenreiner,
:mdas besten was Du mit ner Nudelmaschine machen kannst: #2426  egal mit welcher Füllung-da kann der eine oder andere über schwäbische Küche lästern wie er will...
Wobei Deine Bemühungen auch von Erfolg gekrönt scheinen!#6#6#6
@justsu,
Deine Brote sind optisch schon mal richtig super!!!:vik:
und Ralles Fleischle - mmmhhhh!!


----------



## Andal (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



> das besten was Du mit ner Nudelmaschine machen kannst: #2426 egal mit welcher Füllung-da kann der eine oder andere über schwäbische Küche lästern wie er will



Wer bei Maultaschen die Nase verzieht, der kriegt sie eben als Ravioli a la casa serviert. Die haben noch alle gern gefressen.


----------



## Surf (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

http://carpleads.de/mag/ridgemonkey-sandwich-toaster.html

Dieses geniale Teil habe ich mir kürzlich zugelegt und am we das erste Mal im Einsatz gehabt . Ich habe noch nie für so wenig Kosten, so lecker abwechslungsreich gegessen!  Das Gewicht ist auch großartig,  nur ne Flamme, das Ding und was ich drauf haben will. Keine Pfannen-  und Töpfeschlepperei mehr für nur eine Nacht am Wasser um was warmes in den Bauch  zu kriegen.


----------



## Andal (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das Ding hat einen gewissen haben-will-Faktor. Wenn man bedenkt, was eine simple Pfanne kostet, ist es auch nicht teuer. Das Teil könnte mich in der kommenden Saison womöglich auch begleiten. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Surf schrieb:


> http://carpleads.de/mag/ridgemonkey-sandwich-toaster.html
> 
> Dieses geniale Teil habe ich mir kürzlich zugelegt und am we das erste Mal im Einsatz gehabt . Ich habe noch nie für so wenig Kosten, so lecker abwechslungsreich gegessen!  Das Gewicht ist auch großartig,  nur ne Flamme, das Ding und was ich drauf haben will. Keine Pfannen-  und Töpfeschlepperei mehr für nur eine Nacht am Wasser um was warmes in den Bauch  zu kriegen.


Bin am überlegen, wie man da am beschde Schbädsle verwendet - Ofenfaktor - Kässchbädsle...............
:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## wolfgang f. (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Wer bei Maultaschen die Nase verzieht, der kriegt sie eben als Ravioli a la casa serviert. Die haben noch alle gern gefressen.



:q ja, beim Nobel-Italiener ums Eck als Designer-Ware...
Nicht zwingend besser, aber in sehr übersichtlichen Darreichungen


----------



## Andal (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> aber in sehr übersichtlichen Darreichungen



Ich verfolge da auch lieber den Grundsatz "Lieber öfter viel, als selten wenig". Und ich liebe Maultaschen als Leckerli in einer hausgemachten Gulaschsupppe.

Das ist so ein Überbleibsel aus meiner Fernfahrerzeit. Küche im LKW. Das muss kompakt, sättigend und schnell gehen. Daheim kann man ja das ganze dann feiner und ausgereifter genießen.


----------



## Jose (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen, wie man da am beschde Schbädsle verwendet - Ofenfaktor - Kässchbädsle...............
> :vik::vik::vik::vik:



statt gas, zum heizen


----------



## wolfgang f. (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich verfolge da auch lieber den Grundsatz "Lieber öfter viel, als selten wenig".


|supergri:m
Liaber an Ranza vom fressa als an Buggel vom schaffa!


----------



## Andal (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was sonst!? :vik:


----------



## wolfgang f. (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Mitbürger hinterm Weißwurst-Äquator:

:mLieber ein adipöses Abdomen als eine degenerative Skoliose!

( :q:q:qdie Erklärung von Abdomen hier ist ja wohl auch stark vereinfacht... )


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> @*Mitbürger hinterm Weißwurst-Äquator:
> *
> :mLieber ein adipöses Abdomen als eine degenerative Skoliose!
> 
> ( :q:q:qdie Erklärung von Abdomen hier ist ja wohl auch stark vereinfacht... )


 

 Von Norden, oder Süden aus betrachtet?


----------



## wolfgang f. (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Von Norden, oder Süden aus betrachtet?



:mVon da, wo diese angeblich unverständliche Sprache von #2769 gesprochen wird.


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> @Mitbürger hinterm Weißwurst-Äquator:



Aufgrund § 14 JuSchG. und der Tatsache, daß es noch vor 23.00 Uhr ist, antworte ich Dir lieber nicht mit einer verdrehten, aber adäquaten Version Deines Kommentars hier |rolleyes
Auch wenn's schwerfällt :m:m

So, habe gerade für morgen die Basics 'vorgekocht'.
Salzwiesenlamm-Wirsing-Eintopf soll das geben.

Mal sehen, was da final bei rumkommt morgen.


----------



## Andal (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dieser Weißwurschäquator ist genau genommen gar keine Linie, sondern ein Kreis. Ein nicht sonderlich großer Kreis um München herum. Denn diese Wurscht ist die 'Münchener Weißwurscht'!

Klar. In Garmisch, Traunstein, oder Ingolstadt gibts irgendwo sicher auch gute weiße Würste, aber halt maximal eine Weißwurst nach Münchener Art. Ermessen können das nur feine Gaumen und die hat man von Münchener Geburt, oder gar nicht. Jeder Franke, oder Thüringer kennt das von seiner regionalen Wurst auch und kann das sicher bestätigen. Eine Thüringer Rostbratwurscht aus Sachsen-Anhalt ist halt auch keine Thüringer, sondern höchstens eine essbare Bratwurscht.

Ein Hoch auf solche kulinarischen und lokalen Feinheiten! #h


----------



## wolfgang f. (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Andals Erklärung scheint mir etwas genauer... |licht
In unserem Sprachgebrauch ist das eher eine gedachte Linie entlang des Mains, so ungefähr die Abgrenzung Bayerns und Baden-Württembergs zu Preussen

@Hein,
Salzwiesenlamm ist auch eines der Essen, bei dem man hemmungslos nachschöpfen möchte #6#6


----------



## Andal (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der Main fließt viel zu nördlich. Die weißwurschtale Genießbarkeitsgrenze ist allerhöchstens an der Donau angesiedelt.


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Andals Erklärung scheint mir etwas genauer... |licht
> In unserem Sprachgebrauch ist das eher eine gedachte Linie entlang des Mains, so ungefähr die Abgrenzung Bayerns und Baden-Württembergs zu Preussen


 
 In unserem Sprachgebrauch beginnt südlich der Elbe Norditalien


----------



## Andal (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wobei das Wesen Gute Wurst in seinen nördlichen und westlichen Verbreitungsgebieten auffällig seltener Vorkommt, als im Süden und Südosten. Ganz im Westen, entlang des Rheines, etwa ab dem Rhein-Maingebiet kann man sie als vollkommen verschwunden betrachten.


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jetzt ein bißchen 'offtopic' Geschwafel, aber ich glaube, daß 'Geschmack' auch eine Frage der Herkunft und/oder der kulinarischen Erziehung ist.
Bevor ich hier etwas zu allgemeines / globales reintacker......, was den Rahmen hier vollkommen sprengen würde....


Aber nur mal als ein Beispiel : Die Firma eines Herrn Richter; RingelpitzmitAnfassen oder Riegel oder wie auch immer, aus Bonn, gibt ja z.B. auch nur sehr ungern Statistiken heraus, in welchen Regionen in D. sie wieviel ihrer verschiedenen 'Geschmacksrichtungen' verkaufen.
Aber selbst dort scheint es ein deutliches Gefälle von 'salzig' ( Nord ) auf 'süsser' je weiter südlich man kommt, zu geben. Dieses setzt sich dann im Erwachsenenalter wohl auch in 'allgemeinen' Speisen durch, welches sich dann auch hier im Trööt regional wiederfindet, bei verschiedensten Rezepten.

Und auch, wenn wir uns hier manchmal gegenseitig necken :q, ist es doch für alle auch zweifelsohne eine kulinarische Bereicherung #6


----------



## Andal (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich esse ja nichtmal mein selbst gekochtes so heiß, wie es vom Ofen kommt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Jetzt ein bißchen 'offtopic' Geschwafel, aber ich glaube, daß 'Geschmack' auch eine Frage der Herkunft und/oder der kulinarischen Erziehung ist.



Schwaben:
Schbädsle - Gipfel der Kulinarik!!!

Südwesten:
Kochkunst!

Restdeutschland:
Ernährung.......................

:q:q:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schwaben:
> Schbädsle - Gipfel der Kulinarik!!!
> 
> Südwesten:
> ...


 

 Gibt es eigentlich Statistiken bezüglich der Lebenserwartung?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mein Opa starb 10 Tage vorm Hundertsten .


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schwaben:
> Schbädsle - Gipfel der Kulinarik!!!
> 
> Südwesten:
> ...



Ich lasse statt Argumenten .... mal lieber Zitate sprechen 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein Problem dabei ist, dass viele engagierte jüngere Menschen sich schnell frustriert vom *Spätzleessen* abwenden, wenn sie merken, dass jede Neuerung, sei sie noch so klein, an der runzligen Wand alter Männer und Amtsinhaber zerschreddert wird.
> 
> Es gibt viel zu tun.................................
> 
> Thomas Finkbeiner



Ich bin ein Sack..., ich weiß :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Passt scho 
;-))


----------



## wolfgang f. (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> ich glaube, daß 'Geschmack' auch eine Frage der Herkunft und/oder der kulinarischen Erziehung ist...
> ...Und auch, wenn wir uns hier manchmal gegenseitig *necken* :q, ist es doch für alle auch zweifelsohne eine kulinarische Bereicherung #6


Eben deswegen ist es hier so g´spassig und dass nebenbei auch noch ein paar Infos rüberkommen, die brauchbar sind macht´s obendrein recht lohnend.
Die Neckerei beflügelt doch erst so richtig!

|sagnix  ,aber was könnt Ihr da unten in der Tiefebene für, dass die besten Köche bei uns ihrer Kunst nachgehen?!:q|supergri|supergri

ach und noch was Hein: Thomas war schließlich auch mal jung und er schrieb ja :"...es gibt viel zu tun..."! und ausserdem: was kümmert mi mei Gschwätz vo geschdern?


----------



## Jose (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schwaben:
> Schbädsle - Gipfel der Kulinarik!!!
> 
> Südwesten:
> ...



sodele thomas,
schaug isch doi bildle, 





do säh isch schbädlse lings, schbädsle räschts.

oobsch, 
doi bäggle... :vik:





zum Thema:

heute gabs ruccola "nature" und bestellt "'ne handvoll geräucherte  sprotten": muss morgen noch mal hin, wer so kleine händchen hat, könnt leckeres junges gemüse sein...

waren fünf (5!) sprotten. hol mir jetzt das hungertuch für zwischendurch...


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> |sagnix ,aber was könnt Ihr da unten in der Tiefebene für, dass die besten Köche bei uns ihrer Kunst nachgehen?!:q|supergri|supergri



Joh, das beschnacken wir hier unten inne Tiefebene bei Köhm, Matjes und Bier auch ab und an auch mal wieder.

Und wir sind zu dem Entschluß gekommen, daß die alle bei Euch rumlungern, weil es für Köche dort einfach einfacher ist, so'n Michelinchen-Stern oder 'nen Kochlöffel-Aufkleber zu bekommen, weil die Anforderungen dort einfach geringer sind


----------



## wolfgang f. (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> ....weil es für Köche dort einfach einfacher ist, so'n Michelinchen-Stern oder 'nen Kochlöffel-Aufkleber zu bekommen, weil die Anforderungen dort einfach geringer sind



  Stimmt-wir haben die feineren Zutaten und jahrzehntelange Erfahrung!


----------



## Andal (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wobei es mir dann aber auch da lieber ist, wenn sie ein Schaf von der Alb in die Pfanne kloppen, als einen Steinbutt von weiß Gott woher. Ich mag das Zeug am liebsten dort, wo es auch herkommt.


----------



## Jose (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Stimmt-wir haben die feineren Zutaten und jahrzehntelange Erfahrung!




geb ich dir recht.
nur das mit der italienischen staatsbürgeschaft...


ooh männo, dass es hier jetzt so angestrengt wird.
muss nicht sein.
le racisme existe encore

ihr kocht fein - wir kochen lecker :vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Stimmt-wir haben die feineren Zutaten und jahrzehntelange Erfahrung!



Okay, nu' hast mi ......
Muß ich offen zugeben.

Der 'geflügelte Begriff' des 'das hat'n Geschmäckle' hat sich ja inzwischen bundesweit von Euch aus verbreitet


----------



## Jose (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> ...Der 'geflügelte Begriff' des 'das hat'n Geschmäckle' hat sich ja inzwischen bundesweit von Euch aus verbreitet




super!
aber nun "Auszeit".


----------



## wolfgang f. (23. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich mag das Zeug am liebsten dort, wo es auch herkommt.



So do I!  :thumbup:


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> aber nun "Auszeit".



Tes désirs sont des ordres


----------



## Jose (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Tes désirs sont des ordres



nickkesse.

mir hängen einfach die schbädsle zum hals raus, sei es als "manna"  der einen oder das "gottseibeiuns" der anderen.

ich mach demnächst spätzle, bevor hier auch noch zäune gesetzt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Weil ich finde, dass ich so ein toller Typ bin, belohne ich mich heute abend mit (einem) meine(m)r Lieblingsessen:
Greschde Schbädsle (mid grauchder Schinngawurscht und Oi) mit Ebiirnsaalad..


----------



## wilhelm (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Boohhhh Thomas9904 das kann ja kein Schw..n übersetzen |wavey:

Könnten das schwäbische Schabenudeln mit merkwürdiger Wurst und Birnensalat sein:b#y


----------



## Franky (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Größte Spätzle mit rauchender Schinkenwurst, Ei und Glühbirnensalat???


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil ich finde, dass ich so ein toller Typ bin, belohne ich mich heute abend mit (einem) meine(m)r Lieblingsessen:
> *Greschde Schbädsle (mid grauchder Schinngawurscht und Oi) mit Ebiirnsaalad..*





*Unter dem Titel lässt sich jede Küchenkatastrophe verkaufen.:q



*


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

|bigeyeswas gibt es da nicht zu verstehen?

  :mGeröstete Teigwaren-Spezialität mit schinkenhaltiger Räucherwurst, Hühner-Ei und Salat von Kartoffeln...

:vik:So ebbes sauguads- Thomas i kumm!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zu spät - gerade gegessen (fotografiert, wie man am Dampf sieht, frisch aus der Pfanne):


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6#6#6Perfekt! Auch wenn sie aus dem Schbäddsle-Druggr kommen-genau so müssen sie sein->die Spätzle mit schöner Kruste und das Ei noch leicht glänzend  !!!:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bin ein fauler Hund (wegen Drücker..)..

Und mag zudem feste(re) Schbädsle, da ist dann nix mehr mit schaben..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Is das da Kartoffelsalat zu den Nudeln?|bigeyes


----------



## Kotzi (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wie beim Griechen, anstatt Reis mit Pommes, Kartoffelsalat
mit Spätzle.
Von irgendwoher muss die Kraft ja kommen, 
schließlich geht Thomas bestimmt jetzt nochmal 
in den Wald einen Meter Holz mit puren Händen reißen.


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Is das da Kartoffelsalat zu den Nudeln?|bigeyes


Nu - und das passt und wie erst!!!


----------



## Andal (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zum Erdäpfelsalat ist mir ein frisch gebackener Leberkäs aber deutlich lieber!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> schließlich geht Thomas bestimmt jetzt nochmal
> in den Wald einen Meter Holz mit puren Händen reißen.


Eher ein Schnappes zum verdauen........
:q:q:q:q
Achja, war ja nur ein Portiönchen, den deswegen dazu genossenen grünen Salat dazu hab ich nicht fotografiert..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Verstehe, Kohlenhydrate.

Kann ganz praktische "Nebenwirkungen" haben:

http://www.welt.de/gesundheit/article120433228/Mann-braut-Bier-im-eigenen-Bauch.html


Aber in Anbetracht der Plauze, die der Cheffe hier pflegt, sei mir doch ein dezenter Hinweis erlaubt:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/419sw6DVnBL._AC_UL320_SR188,320_.jpg


:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich muss mein Bier noch anders in Kessel bringen :-((((((((


----------



## Jose (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zu spät - gerade gegessen (fotografiert, wie man am Dampf sieht, frisch aus der Pfanne)...




oder ist es weißer rauch? habemus papam...



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Is das da Kartoffelsalat zu den Nudeln?|bigeyes



warum nicht? fehlen noch linsen ...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> E... grünen Salat dazu hab ich nicht fotografiert..


die vitamine knirschen eh in den zähnen...




counterstrike:

geräucherte makrele mit deko (tomate, zwiebel etc.) und pfiff: in mondlich handgeschabter kren.

ein essen für zwei: für ron und mich :m


----------



## relgna01 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lecker Ravioli aus der Dose.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da haste jetzt aber die kulinarische Limbolatte ganz schon tief gehängt ;-)))


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



relgna01 schrieb:


> Lecker Ravioli aus der Dose.


MAGGI Ravioli:m beim Ancampen.
Noch ne zweite Dose mit rein, Ravioli " Diavoli", mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken.






|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

et tu brute.............................


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> MAGGI Ravioli:m beim Ancampen.
> Noch ne zweite Dose mit rein, Ravioli " Diavoli", mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Dat Rezept müsste mindestens eine Verwarnung geben.#q


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> et tu brute.............................


aber doch nur einmal im Jahr


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dann gehts grade so durch.........
;-))))))


----------



## Andal (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tut doch nicht so. Dosen-Ravioli hat jeder schon mit Genuss verschlungen und wenn es in aller Herrgottsfrüh mit dichtgesoffenem Kopf war!


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Tut doch nicht so. Dosen-Ravioli hat jeder schon mit Genuss verschlungen und wenn es in aller Herrgottsfrüh mit dichtgesoffenem Kopf war!


 


 Sorry,
 aber so viel Geld würde ich für Sprit nicht investieren.:m


----------



## Franky (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Scharfes Honig-Hähnchen mit Tagliatelle und Blumenkohl... let it burn, baby.... :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Tut doch nicht so. Dosen-Ravioli hat jeder schon mit Genuss verschlungen und wenn es in aller Herrgottsfrüh mit dichtgesoffenem Kopf war!


 
 Bei mir war es früher eher die Blutwurst aus der BW EPA-Packung


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Tut doch nicht so. Dosen-Ravioli hat jeder schon mit Genuss verschlungen und wenn es in aller Herrgottsfrüh mit dichtgesoffenem Kopf war!



Ich hab in meinem ganzen Leben 2 oder 3 Dosen Ravioli gegessen. Keine davon auch nur annähernd mit Genuss...


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hatte noch von der gebeizten Forelle übrig. Deshalb: Fisch-Quiche und Lauch-Quiche mit gaaanz viel Salat! ...Ohne Ravioli...


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> So, habe gerade für morgen die Basics 'vorgekocht'.
> Salzwiesenlamm-Wirsing-Eintopf soll das geben.
> 
> Mal sehen, was da final bei rumkommt morgen.



Wurde dann doch eine Art 'Irish Stew' |uhoh:
Aber Frau und Tochter waren begeistert. Was will man(n) mehr....


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Wurde dann doch eine Art 'Irish Stew'


Das sieht so richtig nach gutem Essen für kalte Tage aus! Dazu noch von justsu's kräftigem Brot -klasse!
Nichts gegen einen g'scheidten Eintopf


----------



## chester (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Wobei das Wesen Gute Wurst in seinen nördlichen und westlichen Verbreitungsgebieten auffällig seltener Vorkommt, als im Süden und Südosten. Ganz im Westen, entlang des Rheines, etwa ab dem Rhein-Maingebiet kann man sie als vollkommen verschwunden betrachten.



Was ein ausgemachter Blödsinn. Muss wohl an seltsamer Wurst-Sozialisation liegen, oder am Mangel eines guten Metzgers in der Nähe.


----------



## Jose (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bisschen vorgeplant für saure zeiten


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> bisschen vorgeplant für saure zeiten


 
 Ist das da oben im Glas Knoblauch ?


----------



## Jose (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nee, blumenkohl, möhren, paprika, schalotten und KEIN zucker.


----------



## Andal (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Was ein ausgemachter Blödsinn. Muss wohl an seltsamer Wurst-Sozialisation liegen, oder am Mangel eines guten Metzgers in der Nähe.



Rheinland... Blutwurst ohne ausreichend Majoran. Da brauchen wir gar nicht weiterreden. Debreziner... völlige Fehlanzeige. Aufschnitt... einer wie der andere. Nenn mir mal eine Wurst, die man ohne Unmengen von scharfem Senf essen könnte!

Klar... sündteure Salami vom Feinköstler. Ich meine aber hiesige Produkte!

Das einzige, was einigermaßen geht, ist die Fleischwurst vom Rossmetzger. Wird aber auf die Dauer auch recht eintönig.


----------



## Kotzi (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist bisher auch meine Erfahrung, je weiter südlich, desto besser Wurst und
Brot.
Hier in Greifswald finde ich das ganze schon arg traurig was Metzger und Bäcker angeht.


----------



## chester (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich sag ja, es muss an der lokalen Versorgung bei dir liegen. Gerade Blutwurst ist im Rheinland zu Hause.  Oder halt doch an verkorkster Wurst-Sozialisation


----------



## chester (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Ist bisher auch meine Erfahrung, je weiter südlich, desto besser Wurst und
> Brot.
> Hier in Greifswald finde ich das ganze schon arg traurig was Metzger und Bäcker angeht.



Tatsächlich habe ich die Erfahrung zwischen Land und Stadt gemacht. Je urbaner, desto höher die Dichte von übelen Abklatsch. 

Aber alleine im Münsterland und Westfalen ist die Brotversorgung bestens. 

Auf der anderen Seite habe ich im Süden Deutschlands allzu oft fest stellen müssen, dass Backwaren eher süß waren. Insbesondere helle Teige.


----------



## Andal (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Beim Brot brauchen wir uns wirklich nicht zu beschweren. Da gibts wirklich für jeden Geschmack etwas. Aber ich bin einfach Wurst mit Gewürzen gewohnt und da fehlts im Rheinland leider hinten und vorne. Da muss ich als eiserner Oberbayer auch mit einem tropfenden Zahn ins Frankenland schielen. Da ist wirklich beste Wurscht zu Hause!


----------



## Kotzi (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dann komm mal hier hoch, bis auf ein paar Städte gibts nicht viele
Menschen hier oben auf einem Knubbel. 
Und Greifswald mit knapp über 50.000 Einwohnern würde ich
auch nicht als wirklich riesigen Urbanen Ort in den Feldern
drumherum sehen.
Brot gibts hier Fast nur übles, und gute Metzger gibts auch
nicht wirklich. 

Allgemein die regionale Küche hier empfinde ich nicht so wirklich als den
Brüller.... wenn man an so Kreationen wie "Jägerschnitzel" 
(panierte Wurst) denke. 

Dafür hats hier Traumhafte Gewässer und viel Platz, man kann nicht alles
haben


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite habe ich im Süden Deutschlands allzu oft fest stellen müssen, dass Backwaren eher süß waren.


 
 Würde ja meine Theorie bzgl. der Verkaufsstatistik eines Herrn R. aus Bonn bestätigen. #c


----------



## chester (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> [...]Aber ich bin einfach Wurst mit Gewürzen gewohnt und da fehlts im Rheinland leider hinten und vorne. Da muss ich als eiserner Oberbayer auch mit einem tropfenden Zahn ins Frankenland schielen. Da ist wirklich beste Wurscht zu Hause!



Ich sag ja, wohl ein Versorgungsengpaß vor Ort. Alleine in und rund um Köln wird dir da manigfaltig Abhilfe geschaffen. Ansonsten ist das Westfalische ja nicht weit. Da ist die Wurstversorgung bisweilen übberagen. Die können nämlich auch Mettwurst, im Gegensatz zum Rheinländer.


----------



## Andal (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und wenn alle Stricke zu reissen drohen, dann hilft immer noch ein Anruf bei Muttern und die schickt eine Überlebensration... so ein Zenterling Schwarzg'selchtes lindert die Pein! 

http://img.chefkoch.de/ck.de/fotoal...236b58912bd39/23175/full_anschnitt_stueck.jpg


----------



## chester (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Dann komm mal hier hoch, bis auf ein paar Städte gibts nicht viele
> Menschen hier oben auf einem Knubbel.
> Und Greifswald mit knapp über 50.000 Einwohnern würde ich
> auch nicht als wirklich riesigen Urbanen Ort in den Feldern
> ...



ehemlage SBZ halt. Dieses "Jägerschnitzel" ist wirklich, wirklich gar nicht gut. Zusammen mit Spirelli und Tomatenwasser... brrr


----------



## Andal (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das hilft mir viel, wenn es in der Nähe von Paderborn einen guten Metzger gibt und nach Köln fahren, wegen 250 gr. Aufschnitt, ist auch nicht so ganz wirtschaftlich. Aber es gibt auch schlimmeres. 

Dafür schaut alle paar Wochen ein Käsehandler auf dem Wochenmarkt vorbei, der hat einen uralten Gouda und einen bretonischen Camembert... zum niederknien!


----------



## chester (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was trotzdem deine These torpediert. Mag die Vorort-Versorgung noch so schlecht sein.


----------



## Andal (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Was trotzdem deine These torpediert. Mag die Vorort-Versorgung noch so schlecht sein.



Du hast Recht, du kennst meinen Geschmack ja ganz genau. |wavey:


----------



## chester (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oh, ich habe wohl ein "mir schmeckt die rheinische Wurst" im Ausgangspost nicht gelesen. Sorry, mein Fehler.


----------



## Andal (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nein, die haut mich nicht vom Hocker und du darfst mir glauben, dass ich da schon sehr reichlich kreuz und quer gekostet habe.


----------



## chester (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Soviel Pech muss man erstmal haben. Das tut mir leid für dich. 

Bis auf Mettwurst habe ich nach meinem Umzug schon ganz hervorragende Produkte kennen lernen dürfen.


----------



## angler1996 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

naja, wenn  ich mich so an die holländische Grenze verirrt habe, nä de Worscht hatte wenig Informationsgehalt:q
 wobei ich um die ganzen Fleischreien in Super/Supermärkten auch hier ( auch wenn die werben, wir kommen aus Sachsen) einen riesen Bogen machen.
 Enge Verwandtschaft war ein paar Jahre in der Frankfurter Ecke, hat zum Glück einen Fleischer gefunden, der von hier weggezogen war


----------



## Andal (25. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn ich so aus dem Fenster und auf das Thermometer schaue, dann ist heute Eintopf-, oder Chili con Carne Tag. Was warmes braucht der Mensch!


----------



## Kotzi (25. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geschmortes Putenbein mit Wirsing wirds.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

muss nach Berlin - sicherheitshalber nochmal Schbädsle heute - wer weiss, mit was die mich vergiften wollen ;-)))


----------



## Andal (25. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mit Döner und Currywurst, Buletten und Solei an der Theke kann man schon ein paar Tage überleben. Bloß keine "Jägerschnitzel" bestellen. Hier droht ein paniertes Wurschtradl von möglicherweise zweifelhafter Herkunft!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ich so aus dem Fenster und auf das Thermometer schaue, dann ist heute Eintopf-, oder Chili con Carne Tag. Was warmes braucht der Mensch!



War auch mein Plan für das Abendessen, mit Chili con (in meinem Fall Wildschwein), ist man auf der sicheren Seite, auch wenn das erst ab morgen so richtig mundet.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> muss nach Berlin - sicherheitshalber nochmal Schbädsle heute - wer weiss, mit was die mich vergiften wollen ;-)))



Weißt du, wer Nudeln mit Kartoffeln als Beilage zu seinen Leibspeisen zählt, dem sollte die preußische Küche eigentlich taugen, ich zitiere mal eben aus Wiki:

"Die *Berliner Küche*  ist eine schlichte, rustikale Küche, die mehr Wert auf deftigen  Geschmack und Sättigung als auf Verfeinerung legt. Geprägt ist sie –  abgesehen von den traditionell in der Brandenburger Küche verwendeten Zutaten – von den Kochtraditionen der Einwanderer aus Schlesien, Böhmen, Ostpreußen, Pommern und Mecklenburg sowie den Hugenotten aus Frankreich.  Die preußisch-protestantische Berliner Küche integrierte diese  Einflüsse durch Vereinfachung. Aufwendige Zubereitungsformen und  raffiniertes Würzen sind ihr fremd"


----------



## hanzz (25. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> muss nach Berlin - sicherheitshalber nochmal Schbädsle heute - wer weiss, mit was die mich vergiften wollen ;-)))


In Berlin gibt's ne Maultaschen Manufaktur.

http://www.maultaschen-manufaktur.de/

Sehr zu empfehlen.

Würde aber vorsichtshalber reservieren. [emoji6]


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sogar Tannenzäpfle - muss einer der da eigentlich unbeliebten Schwaben sein ;-)))


----------



## Jose (25. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sogar Tannenzäpfle - muss einer der da eigentlich unbeliebten Schwaben sein ;-)))



berliner...
quem jucat?

nicht "die Schwaben", liebchen, das teigige geht manchen eben nicht so gut runter.
fahr du berlin, offen für alles und lass dir nix nachsagen.

heute gibts low carb beinscheibe(n), morgen wohl auch und the day after...

alles zart und ... naja. aber könnte man, wenn man das mag.
ich lieber low carb.


(gestern grundgeschmurgelt, heute mit blumen- und rosenkohl, salatgurke und meerettich frisch-gepimpt)


----------



## Andal (25. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das CcC war leckerst. Aber ich befürchte der Abend/die Nacht wird enorm durstig.


----------



## wolfgang f. (25. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Thomas,
das ist meine Empfehlung für Dich:
http://markthalleneun.de/maerkte/street-food-thursday
http://markthalleneun.de/anbieter/barbaras-kueche
http://markthalleneun.de/anbieter/glut-und-spaene
wer da donnerstags hungrig rausgeht hat den Schuß nicht gehört und ist selber schuld!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

naja - wir sind auf Messe - da wird gegessen was schnell und nebenher reingeht irgendwo in Hotelnähe - Kulinarik dann wieder im zivilisierten Teil Deutschlands ..


----------



## Franky (25. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Das CcC war leckerst. Aber ich befürchte der Abend/die Nacht wird enorm durstig.



Und der morgige Tag sehr belastend...

@ Tom:
Empfehle in den Bereich Bremer labskaus... :q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gab ja heute nochmal Schbädsle, da halt ich dann 2, 3 Tage in preussisch-kulinarischer Ödnis aus....

Solange die Buletten nicht zu trocken und in den Körriwürschten nicht nur Knorpel sind ;-)))


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gab ja heute nochmal Schbädsle, da halt ich dann 2, 3 Tage in preussisch-kulinarischer Ödnis aus....



Essen wird halt durch preussisch-stramme Haltung ersetzt. #c


----------



## Franky (26. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Essen wird halt durch preussisch-stramme Haltung ersetzt. #c



Im Zweifel auch preussisch-lattenstramm. Dann wird auch geschwäbelt... :q


----------



## Jose (26. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute ists ja recht ruhig hier, alle auf diät?
eher so: schbädsle-junkies in der diaspora, followers ergreifen wohl die gelegenheit zu verschämter fritten-pause.

mich egal, ganz unverspätzelt und unteigig:

nächste und leider letzte portion #*2857*
*lecker!*


----------



## Andal (27. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wegen einer kalten Brotzeit rentiert sich das nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> heute ists ja recht ruhig hier, alle auf diät?
> eher so: schbädsle-junkies in der diaspora,


In Berlin sind nicht mal Chinesen wirklich gut .....


----------



## Franky (27. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dann finde mal in Rhein-Main einen guten Griechen.....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In Berlin sind nicht mal Chinesen wirklich gut .....


 
Dafür gibt's in Berlin sehr gute und preiswerte japanische Restaurants. Beispielsweise diese Kette hier: http://www.ishin.de/standorte/ishin-mittelstrasse.html

Nicht nur das Sushi ist dort sehr gut!

Bzgl. preiswert: Auf die Happy Hours achten!


----------



## Darket (27. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In Berlin sind nicht mal Chinesen wirklich gut .....



Das ist vollkommen richtig. Wobei man in Charlottenburg noch den ein oder anderen halbwegs brauchbaren findet. Liegt daran, dass die asiatische Gastronomie in dieser Stadt fest in vietnamesischer Hand ist. Das führt zu recht vielen wohl wirklich guten vietnamesischen Restaurants (die Küche liegt mir aber so gar nicht} und zahllosen vietnamesischen Mitbürgern, die "chinesische" oder "Thai" Restaurants betreiben ohne nähere Kenntnis über die jeweilige Küche. In den 90ern konnte man auch die italienischen Restaurants, in denen Italiener in der Küche standen an einer Hand abzählen. Mit entsprechenden Konsequenzen für die Qualität der Küche. Wenn man hier gut essen möchte, muss man tatsächlich suchen. Ich gebe aber bei Bedarf gerne mal meine zwei, drei kulinarischen Favoriten hier zum Besten, wenn mal wieder Bedarf besteht.

Am Rande: Du bist zur Messe hier? Morgen dort auch noch präsent?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Darket schrieb:


> Wenn man hier gut essen möchte, muss man tatsächlich suchen. Ich gebe aber bei Bedarf gerne mal meine zwei, drei kulinarischen Favoriten hier zum Besten, wenn mal wieder Bedarf besteht.




Ich bitte darum, der Bedarf besteht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Darket schrieb:


> Am Rande: Du bist zur Messe hier? Morgen dort auch noch präsent?


Ne - wieder zurück in die Zivilisation - sind schon am Video schneiden (Franz) - heute abend dann wieder nur Ernährung, keine Kulinarik, weil wir komplett platt sind - was in Magen und gut...


----------



## kreuzass (27. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eine "Eigenbau"-Pizza. Zwar Fertigteig und -soße, aber auch in Ordnung. Champignons, ordentlich Thunfisch, Zwiebeln, eigene Käsemischung, ein wenig Oregano sowie Basilikum und ein ganz klein wenig gemahlene Chili für die kleinen Schärfehighlights.

Ergebnis: Pappsatt, etwas überfressen und leichte Bauchschmerzen. Das war es jedoch wert.


----------



## Zerdan (27. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo... ich habe mich auch wiedermal an den Herd getraut, jedoch zum Marmelade kochen... habe eine Bratapfelmarmelade für Weihnachten gekocht... gibts dann vielleicht zum 2-3. Advent


----------



## Jose (27. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

des freien anglers täglich brot:

*würstchen im schlafrock*

*D*afür *A*lles *F*leisch mit erreichtem *V*erfallsdatum
vermengen und im verband schmoren lassen.

die effektivste abnehmdiät...


----------



## Franky (27. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und bei mir ist gerade Weihnachtsbäckerei angesagt. Ich backe das, was am besten zu mir passt - in diesem Fall Spitzbuben! :q
Ich mag Kekse mit Mammelaahde am liebsten!


----------



## Darket (27. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich bitte darum, der Bedarf besteht!



Ok, hier in willkürlicher Reihenfolge meine gänzlich subjektiven, gegenwärtigen Favoriten hinsichtlich lohnender Gastronomie in Berlin. 

Das Parkstern in Weissensee gibt es noch nicht lange, ich glaube erst zwei oder drei Jahre. Serviert wird gehobene Deutsche Küche, aber immer ein bisschen anders. Produkte sind aus der Region, ich war mal bei einer abendlichen Wildschweinlieferung durch den Jäger selbst anwesend. Preise sind für Berliner Verhältnisse eher gehoben, aber absolut angemessen und man wird jetzt auch nicht arm.

Die Weltlaterne in Kreuzberg ist trotz des Namens ein griechisches Restaurant. Und zwar eines, das einen vor dem Essen nicht mit billigem Ouzo abfüllt, um von ersterem abzulenken. Im Restaurant arbeitet die ganze Familie mit, die Karte bietet griechische Spezialitäten wie man es erwartet, aber deutlich besser als in den meisten anderen Restaurants. Besonders gut: gegrillte Sardellen und das Schweinefleisch in Thymiansauce.

Überraschender Weise ist es gar Nicht so leicht in Berlin gut türkisch zu essen. Es gibt ein paar gute Grillrestaurants (z.B. Hasir in der Adalberstrasse in Kreuzberg), aber leider haben sich die einfachen türkischen Lokantas, die es vor einigen Jahren noch gab, nicht halten können. Eine Institution, die inzwischen auch völlig zu Recht in diversen Kreuzbergreiseführern auftaucht, ist das Leylak. Kein Restaurant, sondern eher ein Imbiss mit Sitzgelevenheiten. Machen großartigen Börek (Blätterteigpasteten) und Lahmacun (türkische Pizza). Beides habe ich bei diversen Reisen in die Türkei auch noch nicht besser gegessen. Wenn man in der Gegend mal Mittagessen will, hingehen! 

Italienisch und Berlin ist so eine Sache. Es gab mal einen wunderbaren Laden in Schöneberg mit 8 Gerichten auf der Karte und der Mama in der Küche. War seiner Zeit leider voraus. Aus dem alten Ossena ist ein sehr hipper Laden am hackeschen Markt geworden. Aber wenn man wirklich betont miesen Service erträgt, kriegt man im Ritrovo in Friedrichshain oder im Partnerresstaurant Il Casolare in Kreuzberg verdammt gute Pizza und eine meist erstklassige Tageskarte. Die Pizza mit Pferdefleisch ist echt gut!

So viel für heute Abend.


----------



## Nelearts (27. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

OK, lohnende Gastronomie gibt es bei uns wirklich nicht mehr,
Dank an die westlichen Nachbarn, hier gibt´s nur noch Masse anstatt Klasse.
Niederrhein halt.
Deswegen umgestiegen auf "Do it yourself".
Am kommenden WE mal was ins Auge gefasst. 
Aber passt auf die Kiddies auf... 
http://www.meerschweinchenrezepte.de/

Schmeckt bestimmt auch mit Schbäddsle....


----------



## Andal (27. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Stichwort Meerschweinchen.

Woher nehmen? Die Viecherl aus dem Zoohandel sind ja, verglichen mit dem was man in Peru serviert, winzig.


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und wie boxt man die außen fell-))


----------



## Jose (27. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Stichwort Meerschweinchen.
> 
> Woher nehmen? Die Viecherl aus dem Zoohandel sind ja, verglichen mit dem was man in Peru serviert, winzig.



nimmste 3.
stehst doch sonst nich so aufm schlauch.


----------



## Andal (27. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dann kann ich ja gleich Spatzen grillen.


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Dann kann ich ja gleich Spatzen grillen.


 
 Kässpatzen |rolleyes


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> und wie boxt man die außen fell-))


 

 Schau mal einem Orca zu, wie der dass mit nem Pinguin macht.
 Die Zunge spielt dabei eine Hauptrolle.


----------



## angler1996 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Stichwort Meerschweinchen.
> 
> Woher nehmen? Die Viecherl aus dem Zoohandel sind ja, verglichen mit dem was man in Peru serviert, winzig.


 
 Füttern:q#h


----------



## Andal (27. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kommt sicher gut, wenn ich im Hausflur eine Meerschweinchen-Mast hochfahre. :q


----------



## angler1996 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

lad den Rest doch ein:q


----------



## Jose (27. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und stopfst die voll mit teichware.

das beschde für de schbädsle...


----------



## Andal (27. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



> das beschde für de schbädsle...



Ich mag sie ja wirklich, aber halt ned immer und zu allem. Ich bin Bayer, kein Schwob. Uns sind auch andere Beilagen bekannt und geläufig.


----------



## angler1996 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

was macht man sonst damit:q
 außerhalb dieses Anhängsels?:m


----------



## Andal (27. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> was macht man sonst damit:q
> außerhalb dieses Anhängsels?:m



Mit wem? Den Meerschweinderln, oder den Nachbarn?


----------



## angler1996 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

äh, ich antworte mal uff gus arzgebargsch,
 also nicht übel nehmen.

 Du Aff, das schwäbische Mehlzeugs war gemeint, was Jose erwähnte.
 Kann man auch an die Nachbarn verfüttern


----------



## Andal (28. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eine gute Freundin aus Tirol nennt sie "g'sottene Doagbatzl"


----------



## angler1996 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

spotten  macht Spaß#h
 iech gieh its zu batt, bis morgn#h


----------



## Jose (28. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ...schwäbische Mehlzeugs...



find ich gut, gefällt mir wie verbanditen :m


und ja:#y#y#ymuss sein


----------



## kreuzass (28. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> und wie boxt man die außen fell-))



In Spritzwanne. Vorschlachha... . Ruck-Zuck. Alles wech, außer Fell. ^^


----------



## chester (28. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In Berlin sind nicht mal Chinesen wirklich gut .....



Witzig, das muss wohl so eine lokale Eigenart sein, aus Unkenntnis verallgemeindernde Urteile zu treffen. Hatten wir ja letztens erst..

Wenn du das nächste mal in Berlin bist und chinesisch essen willst, geht ins Hot Spot von Herrn Wu. Da du ja vom Fach bist, wirst du das was da auf den Tisch kommt zu schätzen wissen.


----------



## daci7 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Um mal wieder zum kochen zu kommen:
Heute, passend zur Jahreszeit, knapp 10kg Schwein verarbeitet.
2x Nuss, 2x Lachs, 2x Nacken, 2x Bauch - gut mit NPS und Gewürzen eingerieben und einvakuumiert im Kühlschrank eingelagert. In zwei Wochen wird dann geräuchert! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Witzig, das muss wohl so eine lokale Eigenart sein, aus Unkenntnis verallgemeindernde Urteile zu treffen. Hatten wir ja letztens erst..
> 
> Wenn du das nächste mal in Berlin bist und chinesisch essen willst, geht ins Hot Spot von Herrn Wu. Da du ja vom Fach bist, wirst du das was da auf den Tisch kommt zu schätzen wissen.


Wir wollten nicht chinesisch essen, sondern in Hotelnähe (einigermaßen anständig) den Magen füllen.

Waren ja nicht auf kulinarischer Tour, sondern auf Angelmesse..

Gestern abend erwischten wir nen wirklich anständigen Griechen (zur Ernährung, nicht Kulinarik).


----------



## wolfgang f. (28. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Witzig, das muss wohl so eine *lokale **Eigenart* * ??? *sein, aus Unkenntnis verallgemeindernde Urteile zu treffen. Hatten wir ja letztens erst..
> Wenn du das nächste mal in Berlin bist und chinesisch essen willst, geht ins Hot Spot von Herrn Wu. Da du ja vom Fach bist, wirst du das was da auf den Tisch kommt zu schätzen wissen.


Wie meinst Du das "lokale" denn?
Ich seh was Du im 2.Satz schreibst eigentlich auch eher wie Du- wer in Berlin Hunger leidet ist selbst schuld, an der Vielfalt und der internationalen Güte kann es nicht liegen!
Ergänzend kann ich nach mehrmaliger Prüfung verschiedener Gerichte gerade in Charlottenburg (Kantstrasse 83) das "Viet-Frisch" für den kleinen und schnellen* Geldbeutel sehr empfehlen! #6:vik:

*z.B. für Menschen auf Messen...


----------



## Jose (28. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Waren ja nicht auf kulinarischer Tour, sondern auf Angelmesse..
> 
> Gestern abend erwischten wir nen wirklich anständigen Griechen (zur Ernährung, nicht Kulinarik).



ihr müsst ja wirklich hungrig gewesen sein.
werdet ihr jetzt gesucht? :m


----------



## kreuzass (28. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Um mal wieder zum kochen zu kommen:
> Heute, passend zur Jahreszeit, knapp 10kg Schwein verarbeitet.
> 2x Nuss, 2x Lachs, 2x Nacken, 2x Bauch - gut mit NPS und Gewürzen eingerieben und einvakuumiert im Kühlschrank eingelagert. In zwei Wochen wird dann geräuchert! :m



Wird bestimmt richtig gut! #6


----------



## wolfgang f. (28. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich wurde heute nach der Arbeit mit Bobotie verwöhnt, einem sehr gehaltvollen südafrikanischem Hackfleisch-Auflauf (enthält u.a. Gewürz-Chutney, Aprikosen-Marmelade, Zimt und und und) dazu Ingwer-Möhren, Erdnuß-Sauce und Reis -> ich bin so was von vollgefressen!#6


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ihr müsst ja wirklich hungrig gewesen sein.
> werdet ihr jetzt gesucht? :m


chinesisch essen ja ja ----
hannaichhablang 
ca.22:30:q:q:q

Video: AngelWelt Berlin 2015 




#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sack ;-)))

(Wers Video sucht: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309826)


----------



## Jose (28. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

habs mir angesehen. voller info und leider voller lautem hintergrundgeräusch. messe eben.

aaaber: mein erster eindruck war, dass uns thomas was weniger geworden ist. (schbädsle-entzug?)

mein letzter eindruck war: glatte täuschung :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute mal nicht-sonntäglich Nudeln mit Tomatensoße.
Hack mit Frühlingszwiebeln, Staudensellerie und Paprika ( war noch im Kühlschrank ) mit'n paar Tomaten vermengt und Tütenspaghetti dazu.

Da Frau und Tochter die Küche komplett mit Weihnachtsbäckerei zugepflastert haben, ging nichts aufwendigeres. #d


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

boah Hein, da hättest Du auch schwäbische Mehlpampe nehmen können.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Moin Hein Olaf
Du machst mir langsam Angst.:mDu postest Grünkohl,wir hatten auch Grünkohl
und heute was mit Hack und wir Hackbraten#h

Wie wir uns Angler hier im AB doch gleichen-))


nobbi


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Nobbi, Grünkohl nächsten Sonntag.
Haben dann die Hütte voll. |uhoh:

 Deswegen kann ich ja auch keine Nikolausi-Scheiben mit Euch aus'm Hafen zerren |motz:

 Stimmt mit dem Essen. Da ähneln wir uns sehr.

 Wobei ich hier trotzdem glaube, ein gewisses 'Nord-Süd-Gefälle' zu erkennen :q


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also der Hackbraten sieht pikant-rustikal aus, sehr schön !

Und auch preiswert bei den Zutaten - Hack ist ja recht günstig !

wie macht man den denn so schön - einfach Kugel Hack umwickeln und in den Ofen ? Schreib´ doch mal mehr...Soße ein Muss- oder?

R.S.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Also der Hackbraten sieht pikant-rustikal aus, sehr schön !
> 
> Und auch preiswert bei den Zutaten - Hack ist ja recht günstig !
> 
> ...


500g Hack
1 Zwiebel
1 eingeweichtes Brötchen
Salz Pfeffer Paprika 2 Teelöffel Senf
2 Eier
Paniermehl
alles vermischen einen Klops formen und mit Bacon umwickeln
bei ca 180 grad 1Stunde backen bis der Bacon knusprig ist
Pfeffersosse ist lecker dazu

lg nobbi und bine


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auch mal mit Fetakäse füllen, super lecker#h


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Auch mal mit Fetakäse füllen, super lecker#h


 
 #6#6

 Absolut.

 Hackbraten hatte ich auch im Hinterkopf.
 Kam aber nicht an den Ofen ran.
 Der war ständig mit wechselnden Keksblechen belegt |bigeyes


----------



## Andal (29. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ganz frische Plätzerl zum Tee sind ja auch was feines.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Im Norden ißt man(n) Rum zum Tee.


----------



## Franky (29. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hatte heute leckeren Grünkohl mit allem drum und dran (ja, auch Pinkel!!!! :q). Weihnachtsbäckerei war gestern, heute hab ich mich an Knüppeln versucht.
Ergebnis lässt sich schon sehen... Und schmecken! :q


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke , nobbi #h

R.S.


----------



## Kotzi (29. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

War auch in Berlin über das Wochenende ( grässliche Stadt!),
und hab aber ganz lecker gegessen.
Einen sehr guten ( na gut, 2 sehr gute) Hamburger bei
Yellowburger und einmal mittelgutes Sushi bei Ishin ( dafür Preiswert).

Yellowburger kann ich aber uneingeschränkt weiter empfehlen.
http://www.yellowburger.de/index.html#image-1


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Im Norden ißt man(n) Rum zum Tee.


#6#6#6


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Im Norden ißt man(n) Rum zum Tee.


 

 Das ist halt "Esskultur". #6#6#6


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> War auch in Berlin über das Wochenende ( grässliche Stadt!),
> und hab aber ganz lecker gegessen.
> Einen sehr guten ( na gut, 2 sehr gute) Hamburger bei
> Yellowburger und einmal mittelgutes Sushi bei Ishin ( dafür Preiswert).
> ...


 
 In diesem Zusammenhang mal eine Offtopic-Frage :
 Gibt es eigentlich so einen Trööt für kulinarische Empfehlungen, sprich so eine Art verkappten Restaurant-Führer unter Angelkollegen ? Wer / wo mal gut ( oder schlecht ) gegessen hat / bedient wurde ? Empfehlung oder No Go ?
 Manchmal kommen Angler ja auch weltweit ein bißchen rum und da könnten evtl. solche Tipps ( oder Warnungen ) vielleicht hilfreich sein ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> In diesem Zusammenhang mal eine Offtopic-Frage :
> Gibt es eigentlich so einen Trööt für kulinarische Empfehlungen, sprich so eine Art verkappten Restaurant-Führer unter Angelkollegen ? Wer / wo mal gut ( oder schlecht ) gegessen hat / bedient wurde ? Empfehlung oder No Go ?
> Manchmal kommen Angler ja auch weltweit ein bißchen rum und da könnten evtl. solche Tipps ( oder Warnungen ) vielleicht hilfreich sein ?



Geile Idee - mach auf........


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Idee ist super!!!! #6

 Irgendeine vorgegebene Richtung z.B. ( Fischrestaurant, Asiate, Steakhaus )?

 Könnte sonst evtl. schwer zu sortieren sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wirds eh - jeder andere Ansprüche..

Am besten:
PLZ
Stadt

Restaurant mit Beschreibung

Welches Essen selber da gegessen


----------



## Promachos (29. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Geile Idee - mach auf........



Finde ich auch! Von mir kommen dann zwei Restauranttipps in Berlin, beides mehr oder minder Zufallstreffer beim Berlinaufenthalt mit meiner Frau.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309863


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Moin

Heute mal wieder einen Dänischen Schweinebraten 
Der lag da so Samstag Cognac ääää rum und musste mit.


 Den Braten mit der Schwarte nach unten in das Wasser legen und so 2  Stunden liegen lassen. Nur die Schwarte darf im Wasser liegen.

Den Braten leicht salzen, aber kräftig Salz zwischen die  Schwarte reiben. 3 Lorbeerblätter zwischen die  Schwarte stecken. Den Braten leicht pfeffern, etwas Kümmel  dazugeben.

Eineinhalb Stunden bei 180 Grad, dann noch einmal 10 Minuten bei hoher  Temperatur braten. Den Braten 15 Minuten ruhen lassen, ohne dabei die  Schwarte abzudecken, damit sie knusprig bleibt. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gibts wieder schbädsleloses Essen heute:
Bratkartoffeln mit gerauchtem Bauchspeck (selber gemacht von Dok), Zwiebeln und Eier drüber..
Salat dazu.............


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Heute mal wieder einen Dänischen Schweinebraten
> Der lag da so Samstag Cognac ääää rum und musste mit.
> ...



Wird auch gerne im DO gemacht ! Ich werde mich bei Gelegenheit daran versuchen, aber ich möchte viel Soße dazu.

Gruß
Steff


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Steff-Peff

Den Bratensaft abgießen, einkochen, abschmecken und evtl. mit Mondamin binden. 




Wir brauchen einen DO Thread 




nobbi


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Heute mal wieder einen Dänischen Schweinebraten
> Der lag da so Samstag Cognac ääää rum und musste mit.
> ...



Der kleine Krustenbraten sagt:m Time to say goodbye


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Heute mal wieder einen Dänischen Schweinebraten


 
 Nobbi,
 sieht schxxxx lecker aus.

 Swinsbroden und dann am Montag.

 Du kennst doch Torfrock....

Sonntags nach uraltem Brauch, tut man sich Kaffee und Kuchen in Bauch und mittags Gemüse mit Schweine. :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und rollo passt nicht mehr ins kettenhemd ;-))







|wavey:


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. November 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nich´ übel der Braten :m

R.S.


----------



## Justsu (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Ich wurde heute nach der Arbeit mit Bobotie verwöhnt, einem sehr gehaltvollen südafrikanischem Hackfleisch-Auflauf (enthält u.a. Gewürz-Chutney, Aprikosen-Marmelade, Zimt und und und) dazu Ingwer-Möhren, Erdnuß-Sauce und Reis -> ich bin so was von vollgefressen!#6


 
Hallo Wolfgang,

das klingt sehr interessant! Könntest du evtl. das Rezept hier posten?

Bei mir gab's die letzten Tage zweimal Kürbis mit Fisch, einmal den Dorschauflauf mit Kürbis, Kartoffeln und Tomaten aus der letzten(?) Fisch & Fang - (sehr zu empfehlen!)

Und dann Asiatische Kürbissuppe mit Ingwer und Rotbarsch/Shrimp-Einlage.


----------



## wolfgang f. (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Justsu,
ja, schmeckt auch ausgezeichnet! Mit dem genauen Rezept kann´s ein Weilchen dauern- wie geschrieben-hat meine Frau zubereitet und ich muß sie zuerst nach Details fragen...|rolleyes

Die Zutaten vom Bobotie kann ich aber schon mal weitestgehend aufschreiben:
Hackfleisch, am besten von Rind und/oder Lamm, Zwiebeln,Butterschmalz,  Toastbrot,Tomatenmark, frischer Ingwer, Gewürzchutney, Aprikosenmarmelade, Lorbeerblätter, Worchestersauce (nehmen wir ausschließl. Lea&Perrins), Curry/Masala,  Balsamico, Eiermilch, Zimt, Kardamom, Salz & Pfeffer (hoffentlich nix vergessen?....?)
Das ganze hat sie nachdem Zwiebeln, Tomatenmark und Gewürze zuvor angedünstet wurden ähnlich wie bei einem Hackbraten vermengt und locker angebraten, in eine Auflaufform gefüllt, mit der Eiermich übergossen und in den Backofen geschoben.
Wie sie die Erdnuss-Sauce zubereitet hat weiß ich bislang nicht, die Möhren waren traditionell mit etwas Ghee/Butterschmalz, klein gehacktem Ingwer und Petersilie gedünstet. Und beim Reis hat sie zum Glück auf die Rosinen verzichtet (die ess ich zwar, kann ihnen aber in der Regel nix abgewinnen)

Wie geschrieben- sie ist da ein wenig geheim- ich errate ihre Zutaten aber meistens ganz gut. Im Zweifelsfall findest Du bei chefkoch.de o.ä. aber bestimmt mehrere Varianten

Übrigens:Vor allem Deine Suppe sieht auch äußerst lecker aus!

Also - die Erdnußsauce besteht aus Nußmus, Zwiebeln, Tomatenmark und Wasser.


----------



## Franky (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sodele... Ochsenbäckchen sind fürs we bestellt... Ma sehen, was daraus wird  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schweinebroda, Schbädsle, Saaalad.........


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Sodele... Ochsenbäckchen sind fürs we bestellt... Ma sehen, was daraus wird :q


 
 Was willste denn daraus zaubern |kopfkrat


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schweinebroda, Schbädsle, Saaalad.........



Das schwäb'sche 'triple S' halt....


 Heute Weiße-Bohnen-Eintopf mit Rippchen und Kochwurst ( kein Pinkel !!!! ) - morgen dann Hüftsteak mit Kartoffelecken und Champignon-Zwiebel-Gemüse.


----------



## grubenreiner (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schweinebroda, Schbädsle, Saaalad.........



Na, da merk ich dann doch dass ich Franke bin und ka Schwob. Zum Schweinsbratn gehören Klöß!


----------



## Franky (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Was willste denn daraus zaubern |kopfkrat



Ooooch, dat ward n legger schmoorpott! Beten dütt un datt un schalodden dortoe. Avver ok keen Pinkel! :q


----------



## Franky (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Na, da merk ich dann doch dass ich Franke bin und ka Schwob. Zum Schweinsbratn gehören Klöß!



Ich bin auch kein frangge und nurn fränggy, aber Klöße nehme ich auch lieber! Und Rotkohl! :m


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zum Schweinsbraten gehören Semmelknödel und ein Krautsalat.


----------



## wolfgang f. (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:mausser wenn man Spätzle vorzieht...|supergri|supergri|supergri
aber zugegebenermaßen laß ich Knödeln da auch nicht zurückgehen!


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> :mausser wenn man *Spätzle* vorzieht...|supergri|supergri|supergri
> aber zugegebenermaßen laß ich *Knödeln *da auch nicht zurückgehen!



Ist das nicht alles eine in Form und Konsistenz verunglückter Boilies |kopfkrat


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Ooooch, dat ward n legger schmoorpott! Beten dütt un datt un schalodden dortoe. Avver ok keen Pinkel! :q



 Also Backenfutter, beten de Köck utfagt, allens tosam und dann ward dat uck wat #6#6


----------



## Franky (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Also Backenfutter, beten de Köck utfagt, allens tosam und dann ward dat uck wat #6#6


.
Jo


----------



## wolfgang f. (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ist das nicht alles eine in Form und Konsistenz verunglückter Boilies |kopfkrat


#cnur wenn´s von ignoranten Küchenversagern aus dem fernen Norden zubereitet wurde


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> #cnur wenn´s von ignoranten Küchenversagern aus dem fernen Norden zubereitet wurde



Da haste Recht.
 Zumindest können wir hier oben noch den Unterschied erkennen


----------



## wolfgang f. (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und da hast Du wiederum recht- wir hier angeln schon auch mal mit Euren Kartoffeln auf unsere Karpfen....


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Und da hast Du wiederum recht- wir hier angeln schon auch mal mit Euren Kartoffeln auf unsere Karpfen....


 
 Womit man den Weihnachtskarpfen an den Faden bekommt, ist ja auch sekundär.
Allen Kulinarik-Fans hier erstmal noch eine schöne Adventskalendertüröffnungszeit gewünscht #6


----------



## Kotzi (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So, es gab Dippekuchen, und ich lege mich jetzt
mit Blähungen nieder..


----------



## Steff-Peff (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Steff-Peff
> 
> Wir brauchen einen DO Thread
> 
> ...



Hi Nobbi,

gerade erst gesehen, dann machmal einen auf.

Gruß
Steff


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

|kopfkratKennt man im Rest der Republik "saure Bohnen" (auch "braune Bohnen" genannt) eigentlich auch, oder ist das auch wieder so ne schwäbische Spezialität um unsere Goldwürmer feucht zu halten? 
Jedenfalls gehört diese Mahlzeit auch zu den "goldenen 50" der Bestenliste!


----------



## Franky (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Wolfgang:
Bei uns heissen die "braunen Bohnen" Bockwürstchen oder Wiener... #c;+

@ Rest:
Habn Rezept für die Ochsenbäckschn gefunden. Sogar relativ aktuell vom WDR - mit Kürbis, Schalotten (wie schon geplant ) viel Rotwein, Kalbsknochen und "Schmorgemüse" (Suppengrün). Dazu wird's wohl dann Nudeln geben. Vielleicht sogar selbstgebaute Tagliatelle...
http://www1.wdr.de/fernsehen/ratgeber/martinaundmoritz/sendungen/schmorgerichte-aus-burgund-100.pdf


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:q Franky,
ich meinte das Grünzeuch! Die Frankfurter, Wiener  oder Bockwürste heißen bei uns Saitenwürschd*le* oder eben auch Wiener*le*


----------



## HeinBlöd (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> |kopfkratKennt man im Rest der Republik "saure Bohnen" (auch "braune Bohnen" genannt) eigentlich auch


 
 Wolfgang, sieht lecker aus.

 Bzgl. Deiner Frage..... äääähhhhhh |rotwerden

 Kenne Bohnen natürlich in Birnen, Bohnen und Speck, oder als Eintopf mit Salzwiesenlamm, oder auch als Beilage zum Matjes, etc. pp. aber 'saure' Bohnen |kopfkrat#c
 Wie machste die ?


----------



## Jose (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wenn die sauren so stinken wie braune an sich möchte ich das eher nicht...

bei mir gibts 'Bifana', die "portugiesische bratwurst", leider wie immer viel zu spät angefangen, bin eher ein ad-hoc-kochender, unterscheide mich damit aber von 'straight' kochenden mit entweder sauerbraten mit oder ohne schwäbischer mehlspeise: ich geh immer risiko und meine fußwege bleiben auch nächtens heruntergeklappt.

Thomas, fideos, macht doch mal ein, "Thomas in der kehrwoch'"


ach ja; mein Bifana ist schweinisch, gibts jetzt, morgen und übermorgen...

tens de ser...


----------



## Franky (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das Grünzeuch heisst bei uns Grüne Bohne (Gartenbohne) - weils grün ist :q Warum müsst ihr dat immer verkompilisieren??!!??
Gibts dann im "Brechbohneneintopf" oder geschmort (gern mit Speck, Bohnenkraut und Thymian). Wie heisst denn bei Euch die Wachsbohne? :q Jetzt sach nich blaue Bohne... :q:q

PS: Wachsbohne ist noch besser als die grüne Variante... Hab noch 2 Büdels aus Omas Garten im Schrank!


----------



## HeinBlöd (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Franky,

dann könnte ich Dir im Nordwesten von Hamburg auch noch ( meine so im Februar ) graue Erbsen offerieren |rolleyes


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Das Grünzeuch heisst bei uns Grüne Bohne (Gartenbohne) - weils grün ist :q Warum müsst ihr dat immer verkompilisieren??!!??


So verkompliziert isses gar nicht, wenn man die Zubereitung kennt: Da wird ne braune Mehlschwitze gebrannt, ähnlich wie bei Linsen (also auch mit Zwiebeln, Lorbeer etc), die später mit Essig sauer abgeschmeckt und mit Bohnenkraut, Thymian, Muskat etc verfeinert wird.


----------



## Franky (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Olaf:

Gebongt! Das würde ich definitiv essen! Schweinebacke und Kochwurst geht immer! :m

@ Wolfgang:

Verwirrend ist das aber schon... :q:q


----------



## Andal (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> |kopfkratKennt man im Rest der Republik "saure Bohnen" (auch "braune Bohnen" genannt) eigentlich auch, oder ist das auch wieder so ne schwäbische Spezialität um unsere Goldwürmer feucht zu halten?
> Jedenfalls gehört diese Mahlzeit auch zu den "goldenen 50" der Bestenliste!



Ich kenne es halt mit Linsen. Da gibts ja auf der Alb eh ganz besondere dafür.


----------



## HeinBlöd (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> So verkompliziert isses gar nicht, wenn man die Zubereitung kennt: Da wird ne braune Mehlschwitze gebrannt, ähnlich wie bei Linsen (also auch mit Zwiebeln, Lorbeer etc), die später mit Essig sauer abgeschmeckt und mit Bohnenkraut, Thymian, Muskat etc verfeinert wird.



Danke #6

Hättste gesagt, Schustertunke - verfeinert mit Kräutergedöns und Essig, 
hätte ich ( als Muschelputzer ) gewusst, was Du meinst


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:m





Andal schrieb:


> Ich kenne es halt mit Linsen. Da gibts ja auf der Alb eh ganz besondere dafür.


Du meinst vermutl. Späths Alblinsen?
Die halte ich für überbewertet. Wenn ich L&S zubereite, dann mit 2 Sorten Linsen: Prärie- (mehligkochend)  und Champagner- (festkochend) -> das gibt eine deutlich bessere Textur!

@Hein,
:mimmer wieder gerne!Aber bei Deiner Terminologie hätte ich als Landei (oder Norditaliener ) halt nicht mehr gewußt, was ich rede...|supergri:q


----------



## chester (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Unter anderem Westfälische Spezialität die Bohnen. Schön milchsauer... Mit orgendlich Mettenden und Kartoffeln. Leckerchen


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute wird auf allerhöchstem Niveau gekocht...

...2 Paar heiße Wiener mit Kremser-Senf und frischen Semmeln. :q


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Heute wird auf allerhöchstem Niveau gekocht...
> 
> ...2 Paar heiße Wiener mit Kremser-Senf und frischen Semmeln. :q


 
 Dafür würde sogar ein Fischkopp mit dem Wienerle wackeln


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Saaidewürschd heisst des............


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Diesen Würsteln ist es aber mittlerweile egal, wie man sie mal genannt hat. Die haben es hinter sich und gut wars auch. Der neue Metzger auf dem Wochenmarkt kann deutlich mehr, als seine Kollegen rund um.


----------



## wolfgang f. (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Dafür würde sogar ein Fischkopp mit dem Wienerle wackeln


:mTja, was dem Fischkopp sein Wienerle, ist dem Bock seine Wurschd!|supergri


----------



## Jose (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nachgereichte bilder zu Bifana:  			#*2960*
nachgereichte bilder zu kohlrouladen: 			#*2386*


ansonsten gabs eben bifana teil 2 mit rum


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Werd nachher mal ein paar Dorschfilets in die Pfanne kloppen.
Dazu dann was kartoffeliges und'n büschen Salat.

Abgerundet mit 'nem Six-Pack Pils, dann ein 7-Gänge Menü


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hier köchelt ein schönes Rindergulasch seit drei Stunden vor sich hin und wird immer sämiger. Dazu gibts dann Reis.


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Dazu gibts dann Reis.


 
 Andal,

 alles in Ordnung bei Dir ?!? |bigeyes


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja natürlich. Ich bin *Bayer*, kein Schwob. Ich ess die "g'sottenen Doagbatzl" wann ich mag und nicht weil ich per Geburt dazu gezwungen bin. 

...und auf Semmelknödeldrehen hatte ich heute schon gar keinen Bock! :q


----------



## wolfgang f. (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da muß ich doch mal klarstellen, dass weltoffene Schwaben wie ich zu Rindsgulasch auch eher was anderes als Spätzle essen!
Grad in dem Fall würde ich auch Bratreis oder ein richtig gutes Brot zum eintunken oder evtl. einen (am besten angebratenen) Knödel vorziehen. Bei Schaf-/Hammel-/Lamm-Gulasch ganz klar. -Achtung, jetzt kommt's- Kartoffeln!
Ganz anders bei schweinehaltigem "Ragout" -> eindeutiges Votum:SCHBÄDDSLE!!!
Will einfach damit sagen: Wir hier sind halt BesserEsser!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



> Da muß ich doch mal klarstellen, dass weltoffene Schwaben wie ich zu Rindsgulasch auch eher was anderes als Spätzle essen!


Reigschmeggdr, hä????

;.)))))

Morgen mach ich wieder ne Ladung Schbädsle auf Vorrat............

Und Baguette und Weggle backen..


----------



## wolfgang f. (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:m@Thomas

|kopfkrati glaub mir schbinnds!
I an Reig'schmeggda, dass i net lach.:q:q
I ben schoh schier zeah Johr längr wia Du an Schwob! :vik:
Ond schdadd Bagedd bach i heggschdens Seela!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

grins - dann wüsstest Dus besser ...

Davon ab koch ich mir gerade Karamellsirup - hab ich gerne zu Waffeln, Eis, Obst etc. wenn ich Bock auf Süßes habe (selten - Fett ist mir lieber ;.)))


----------



## wolfgang f. (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

SCHBÄDDSLE SEND WELLAWEAG A OFFENBARONG FER MI, MEI LIABR THOMAS!!!:vik:

-> Wikipedia-> Offenbarung- 2.Bedeutung- "2. So wird der Begriff auch im Sinne einer mehr oder weniger tiefgehenden sinnlichen Erfahrung des Göttlichen in der Musik, Kunst oder bei kulinarischen Speisen gebraucht."


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

na also............


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> -Achtung, jetzt kommt's- Kartoffeln!
> Will einfach damit sagen: Wir hier sind halt BesserEsser!



Wenn man Deinen Post auf das Entscheidende reduziert..... #6


----------



## Franky (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Hier köchelt ein schönes Rindergulasch seit drei Stunden vor sich hin und wird immer sämiger. Dazu gibts dann Reis.



Grassaat?! Zum GULASCH!?!? Die arme Kuh...


----------



## grubenreiner (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kuh mit Reis hatte ich heut auch.

Aus der Kategorie:  WWM - Wos weg muss!

Rinderhack  mit geriebenem Sauerteugbrot, Majoran, Pinienkernen und Gewürzen zu  Teig kneten, um einen Strang Pecorino formen und im Extremfall (hier die  Hälfte) mit Speck umwickeln.
Anbraten und im Ofen im Saucenansatz aus Rotwein, Tomate, Zwiebel und Paprika vollenden.

dazu wie gesagt, Reis.












durchaus essbar |supergri


----------



## Jose (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

erinnert mich irgendwie an einen kabarettisten der nackt mit pfauenfeder in den hinterbacken über die bühne hüpfte.

gruß an deine sehr großfamilie.

(wer sollte das denn sonst alles essen...?)


bei mir gabs trocken brot und tränen :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht doch gut aus (ausser bissl viel Reis und wenig Fleisch ;-))))))


----------



## grubenreiner (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ....gruß an deine sehr großfamilie....



:q ....alleinlebender Single


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Morgen mach ich wieder ne Ladung Schbädsle auf Vorrat............



Lieb gemeint. Danke, aber hab noch. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schbädsle, net Spätzle ;-)))


----------



## Franky (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> :q ....alleinlebender Single



Mit faible für Rosmarin :q


----------



## Jose (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schbädsle, net Spätzle ;-)))



ist doch fürn xport


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Lieb gemeint. Danke, aber hab noch. :q


Olaf |krach: du gehst mir fremd ;-))  ich gehe zurück zu meiner:m Linda



so habe fertig#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ist doch fürn xport


dooo gehds ums brindsiib..............


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jetz is no so vui Gulaschsaft übrig. Muas i moing pfeigrod Knedln macha! |supergri

Für des Süddeutschen unkundige:

Es hat noch reichlich Soße vom Gulasch, was mich morgen quasi nötigt Brötchenklöße anzufertigen.


----------



## Jose (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wussten wir doch alle: reis bringts einfach nicht


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Olaf |krach: du gehst mir fremd ;-)) ich gehe zurück zu meiner:m Linda



Habe ja das Haltbarkeitsdatum nicht in die Kamera gehalten.

Ist die Halloween-Tüte meiner Tochter.

Wenn andere Kinder sagen : Süßes, sonst gibt's Saures,

sagt sie immer : Süßes, sonst gibt's diese Spätzle.

Rat mal, wer immer am meisten 'erpresst'


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Tütenspätzle nehem ich aber trotzdem gerne als Suppennudeln her. Die werden in der Brühe nicht so schnell baazweich. Aber als Spätzle gehen die bei mir nie durch.

Aber was eiert ihr alle so wegen dem Reis rum? Zu sehr kräftigen Soßen mag ich ihn gerne.


----------



## angler1996 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wenn Du aus dem Gulasch einen indischen Curry machst, wo es einem die Magenwände wegbrennt, ja , dann Reis

 sonnst schon Semmelknödel


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber was eiert ihr alle so wegen dem Reis rum? Zu sehr kräftigen Soßen mag ich ihn gerne.


 
 Reis ist ja vollkommen i.O.
 Wir dachten nur, Du wärst konvertiert ;+


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Mit faible für Rosmarin :q


 
 Büschen Adventsfeeling inne Hackbraten


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tja, ich bin eben ein Bayer und wir sind, so scheint es, weitaus flexibler als unsere westlichen Nachbarn.

@ Angler1996:

Du kennst mein Gulasch nicht, das ist enorm ungarisch und nimmt es mit jeder Curry-Schärfe auf. Darum auch gerne Reis!


----------



## angler1996 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

naja , wenn du Paprika rein verklappst
 wobei mir dann die Gewürzvielfalt der indischen Küche lieber ist, als brutale Paprika


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin

2:1 

Basmati-Reis



|wavey:


----------



## wolfgang f. (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



andal schrieb:


> tja, ich bin eben ein bayer und wir sind, so scheint es, weitaus flexibler als unsere westlichen nachbarn.



....  #2979  ....  ?


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> naja , wenn du Paprika rein verklappst
> wobei mir dann die Gewürzvielfalt der indischen Küche lieber ist, als brutale Paprika



Ein Teil Fleisch, ein Teil Zwiebeln, Knobi nicht zu sparsam und ein bisschen frischen Ingwer, Tomatenmark (mit angeröstet), eine Prise Zucker (wegen dem Tomatenmark), Kümmel, Majoran und nicht zu knapp von einem wirklich scharfen ungarischen Paprika, Salz & Pfeffer und 1 Teil Rotwein mit 2 Teilen Wasser zum aufgießen, wenn alle anderen Bestandteile gut angebraten sind. Dann wenigstens 3 Stunden sanft einköcheln lassen. Da kommen schon ein paar Aromen zusammen. Schmeckt mir und macht sehr gut von innen warm. |wavey:


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Morgen gibt es dann
( ick har keen Tid ton kocken )
trocken Brot mit gekauftem Käsefondue.
Evtl. noch ein paar Rosenkohlröschen und ein paar Mini-Pellkartoffeln dazu.
Sünnach dann endlich Grünkohl mit alles :vik:


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> ....  #2979  ....  ?



Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schbädslevorrat aufgefüllt....

12  Eier (m) ergibt bei mir ca. 2,4 - 2,5 Kilo fertige Schbädsle, also ca. 10 gute Beilagenportionen...

4 Beutel a 500 Gramm in Froster, der Reschd heute und morgen in Wanschd.......


----------



## Franky (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ochsenbacken sind mit Kalbsknochen und "Suppengrün" bei 135° C im Ofen... Nach gut 3 Stunden kommen dann Kürbis, Pfifferlinger und Schalöttchen dazu - ggf. noch ein wenig Barolo... Dann noch 2 weitere Stündchen weiterschmurgeln. Daumendrücken, dass das was wird!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Pfifferlinge 2 Stunden mitschmoren???????


----------



## Franky (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nein - sorry! Die kommen angebraten separat dazu...


----------



## willmalwassagen (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Plan für Sonntag

Ackersalat, Cherry Tomaten, selbstgemachte Croutons an selbstgemachtem Thousan Island Dressing. Dazu geröstetes Baguette mit Olivenöl vom Gardasee.
Putenbrust natur in der Pfanne gebraten. Gewürzt  mit TelleyCherry Pfeffer und verschiedenen Paprika. Salz. In wenig Butterschmalz durchgebraten.
Dazu feine italienische Nudeln und eine Geflügelrahmsoße(selbstgemacht ohne Maggi usw.).
Große Champignons als Fächer geschnitten und in Butterschmalz gebraten als 2. Beilage.
Nachtisch , Vanilleeis, naürlich auch selbstgemacht.
Espresso und wer mag ein Grappa Berta Tre Soli Tre 8 Jahre alt.


----------



## willmalwassagen (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Thomas.

Mach mal an deine 2.5 Kilo Spatzenteig eine Messerspitze Kurkuma (Gelbgewürz) ran. Das Verändert den Geschmack nicht aber du hattest noch nie so gelbe Spätzle.


----------



## wolfgang f. (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> @Thomas.
> 
> Mach mal an deine 2.5 Kilo Spatzenteig eine Messerspitze Kurkuma (Gelbgewürz) ran. Das Verändert den Geschmack nicht aber du hattest noch nie so gelbe Spätzle.


Autsch!
Vielleicht weißt Du das nicht, aber bei den Echten gibt´s ein Reinheitsgebot wie beim früheren Bier! Da gehört es sich einfach nicht nachzuhelfen, auch nicht wegen einer schöneren Farbe..
Und richtiges Kurkuma hat ordentlich gutes Eigen-Aroma- ich hab es vor 10min beim Abfüllen mal wieder gedacht, mmmmhhh!!!!


----------



## Andal (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wer sein Essen färben, oder sonstwie "dekorieren" muss, der hat schon beim kochen etwas nicht ganz richtig gemacht.


----------



## Darket (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schon vorbereitet für heute Abend: Bouletten (mit ou, ne Thomas?|supergri) mit Kartoffel-Sellerie-Stampf und Lauchgemüse. Schön deftiges Essen zum glücklich sein.


----------



## wolfgang f. (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@darket,
:mdazu gab´s früher einen Spruch (in der APO-Zeit)- vllt. schreibt Thomas dit deswegen anders al n echta Bealina: Macht die Freaks zu Frikadellen- macht die Bullen zu Buletten!:q


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aktuell schmurgeln 4 Rinderbeinscheiben in DO :l 

Freu mich schon wie ein Schnitzel aufs Abendessen 

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Darket (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> @darket,
> :mdazu gab´s früher einen Spruch (in der APO-Zeit)- vllt. schreibt Thomas dit deswegen anders al n echta Bealina: Macht die Freaks zu Frikadellen- macht die Bullen zu Buletten!:q



Ich stelle mir grade Thomas Ende der 70er mit langen Haaren und im alten Grünen Parka auf dem Boden sitzend selbstgedrehte Zigaretten in einer Altbauwohnung in Kreuzberg rauchen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lange Haare (Pferdeschwanz) hat ich bis zu meiner Lehre ;-))

Selbst gedrehte ein Päckchen am Tag..

Parka und einen gewissen Unwillen gegens Establishment auch ...

Aber Berlin oder Kreuzberg????

Da war ich dann damals doch schon zu zivilisiert und schbädslesgeil ;-)))))))


----------



## Darket (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dabei kam doch halb Schwaben (also die Männer, wegen Wehrpflicht) damals nach Kreuzberg...fast wie heute, nur dass es jetzt der Prenzlauer Berg ist. 

Aber um thematisch nicht ganz abzuschweifen: Essen war hervorragend, ich bin bei aller Begeisterung vielleicht nicht der beste Koch der Welt, aber wenn ich was wirklich kann, dann sind es Bouletten.


----------



## Jose (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lange Haare (Pferdeschwanz) ...



zwille vergessen :m




Darket schrieb:


> Dabei kam doch halb Schwaben (also die Männer, wegen Wehrpflicht) damals nach Kreuzberg...fast wie heute, nur dass es jetzt der Prenzlauer Berg ist. ...



bin selten so fies: aber was hast du 32er baby zu grinsen zu den nöten, in denen sich anständige freie menschen damals befanden. die gnade der späten geburt haste nicht, eher das no-check...





mein bericht für heute aus der schbädsle-freien zone:

fein angemachtes sauerkraut mit mettenden und rohen klößen.

nebenbei: ändlisch moa wida oa poschd in deudsch...:vik:


----------



## Franky (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So, die Gäste sind abgefüttert, die Spülmaschine löpt und ich liege vollgefressen auf dem Sofa! Geschmacklich habe ich mir etwas mehr von den Ochsenbäckchen versprochen, aber das schiebe ich mal aufs Rezept. Das ist verbesserungswürdig! Aber das Fleisch war Bombe! Super zart aber nicht matschig. War nicht das letzte mal, aber zunächst kommen rouladen dran..... :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> zwille vergessen :m


War mit Verjährung nicht sicher.,..................
:g


----------



## Mr.McSchuh (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei uns gab es heute Schnitzel mit Erbsen und Kartoffeln #q


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ossobuco mit Nudeln und Salat sind Vergangenheit 

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Jose (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> War mit Verjährung nicht sicher.,..................
> :g




jau, kenn ich.
man hat gelebt. und hat nix mit " das ist auch gut so"  ( watn schmonz) zu tun.

sondern einfach mit: wir haben gelebt und uns nicht leben lassen...

OT ende: hau mir jetzt rheinisch sauerkraut mit mettende rein.
kein kloß im hals...


----------



## wolfgang f. (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lange Haare (Pferdeschwanz)


Hast Du wenigstens die Klammer behalten?:q:q


----------



## Windelwilli (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Habe noch ein Bürgermeisterstück im Froster und wollte das morgen auf den Tisch bringen.
Am liebsten würde ich es ja medium-kurzbraten und dann dünn in Tranchen aufschneiden wie ein Flanksteak.
Habe nun aber Angst, das könnte Schuhsohle werden, also zäh.
Hat jemand so ein Stück schonmal kurzgebraten oder soll ich lieber auf Nummer Sicher gehen und einen ordinären Schmorbraten draus machen?

Gruß, Andreas #h


----------



## wolfgang f. (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

eine der wenigen vegetarischen Speisen, die´s bei mir gibt:
Indische Pakora aus verschiedenen Gemüsen (Auberginen, Kartoffeln, Süßkartoffeln, Blumenkohl, Austernpilze, ZWIEBELN, Zucchini,Brokkoli im Teig aus Kichererbsen, Dinkel und Maismehl mit Gewürzen (deshalb auch mittags Gelbwurz abgefüllt#3017 ) ausgebacken und mit selbstgemachtem Mangochutney, Minze-Raita und gekauftem Gewürz-Chutney. Dazu Papadams und Lassi (nicht in den Bildern)
Ich liebe diese Küche aber meine Handy-Pics gehn mir auf den...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



> Habe noch ein Bürgermeisterstück im Froster und wollte das morgen auf den Tisch bringen.
> Am liebsten würde ich es ja medium-kurzbraten und dann dünn in Tranchen aufschneiden wie ein Flanksteak.



Es wird zwar auch immer wieder mal zum kurzbraten empfohlen, ist aber kein klassisches Kurzbratstück (sowenig wie Tafelspitz - kann man, muss man aber nicht) - schon gar nicht ausm Frost..

Andererseits ist es schon ein feines Stück Fleisch, das zum schmoren eigentlich zu schade ist..

Meine Empfehlung wäre, Gemüse in nicht zu feine Streifen zu schneiden (Lauch, Karotten, etwas Sellerie, Fenchel, 1 Kilo Fleisch - 1 Kilo zusammen der genannten Gemüse ) und mit etwas Knoblauch in eine ausgebutterte Form legen. Einen Fingerbreit Weisswein dazu, das gesalzene und gepfefferte Fleisch drauf, Deckel drauf und im auf knapp über 80 Grad gehaltenen Ofen gar dünsten (kann durchaus je nach Größe auch (mehr als ) 3 Stunden dauern).

Vor dem servieren:
Eine Pfanne mit Butter zum schäumen bringen.

Fleisch rausnehmen, Fond absieben und mit Creme Fraiche zur Soße machen, Fleisch in der Butter leicht anbräunen und aufschneiden, dann ganz am Ende das Gemüse durch die Butter ziehen und zusammen mit einer Beilage (optimal Schbädsle, gehen auch (Servietten)Knödel, Kartoffel, Nudeln, Reis), Soße und dem  aufgeschnittenen Fleisch servieren.


----------



## Jose (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Hast Du wenigstens die Klammer behalten?:q:q


pferdeschwanz geklammert?


über boardferkelrelevantes äußer ich mich nicht.

wird nix geklammert, schon damals einfach vorbildlich: mit gummi.


[ein OT-beitrag aus der häschen-schule]


----------



## Franky (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kann tom bestätigen... Wir haben mal vonner metro son bm-stück als steak gebraten. Doll war anders! Besser war es gegrillt. Indirekt im kugelgrill ca 90 Minuten bei 160 - 180 grad. Vorher schön "rubben"


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Aktuell schmurgeln 4 Rinderbeinscheiben in DO :l
> 
> Freu mich schon wie ein Schnitzel aufs Abendessen
> 
> ...


Moin Moin 
für Morgen alles vorbereitet, fürs *N****ikolausi*B****utt*A****ngeln *2015 *im Hamburger Hafen.

Schichtfleisch aus dem Dutch Oven#h

Morgen werde ich ent.schnitzelt-))


----------



## Windelwilli (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es wird zwar auch immer wieder mal zum kurzbraten empfohlen, ist aber kein klassisches Kurzbratstück (sowenig wie Tafelspitz - kann man, muss man aber nicht) - schon gar nicht ausm Frost..
> 
> Andererseits ist es schon ein feines Stück Fleisch, das zum schmoren eigentlich zu schade ist..
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp Thomas

das werd ich dann auch so machen.
Habe nur leider keines der genannten Gemüse im Haus, bis auf Knoblauch. Und Weißwein leider auch nicht.

Dann müssen es eben Zwiebeln, Knoblauch und Brühe tun....


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das geht auch, wird dann halt etwas rustikaler..
Kannste aber z. B. auch Rotwein nehmne, wenn Du eh in die rustikalere Richtung gehst - oder Bier und nen kleinen Spritzer Essig..


----------



## Windelwilli (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das geht auch, wird dann halt etwas rustikaler..
> Kannste aber z. B. auch Rotwein nehmne, wenn Du eh in die rustikalere Richtung gehst - oder Bier und nen kleinen Spritzer Essig..



Hab leider nur 'ne halbe Flasche Glühwein im Kühlschrank...#c:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

brrrrrrrrrr . also DAS würd ich nicht nehmen..........

Wie überlebt man nur damit ein Wochenende, davon ab?

;-))))


----------



## wolfgang f. (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Hab leider nur 'ne halbe Flasche Glühwein im Kühlschrank...#c:q


  könnte einen Versuch wert sein: Rind, Zimt und Nelke würden sich sicherlich vertragen!?  
Problem ist nur, dass der Rote minderwertig sein dürfte....


----------



## Andal (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Frage... ist im fertigen Glühwein überhaupt Wein drinnen, oder ist es Industriesprit mit Farbe und künstlichem Aroma?


----------



## Darket (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



> bin selten so fies: aber was hast du 32er baby zu grinsen zu den nöten, in denen sich anständige freie menschen damals befanden. die gnade der späten geburt haste nicht, eher das no-check...



Komm mal runter, ich wollte eigentlich nur auf das nicht erst in den letzten Jahren etwas spezielle Verhältnis der Schwaben zu Berlin (und umgekehrt) raus. Darauf bezog sich das Grinsen, nicht auf die Wehrpflichtgeschichte. Ich maße mir sicherlich nicht an, die Beweggründe des Handelns vorhergehender Generationen in Frage zu stellen. Eventuell habe ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt (wobei ich meinen Beitrag nicht so lese), aber selbst das halte ich für keinen hinreichenden Grund hier beleidigend zu werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Herbert als 68 und ich als später Spät68er haben da halt ne eigene Sichtweise, hatter nicht böse gemeint - und nu wieder zum Kochen....


----------



## wolfgang f. (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> könnte einen Versuch wert sein: Rind, Zimt und Nelke würden sich sicherlich vertragen!?  Problem ist nur, dass der Rote minderwertig sein dürfte....


Witzigerweise habe ich soeben im Prospekt von Aldi Süd (gibts auch online als Rezept der Woche) ein entsprechendes Rezept entdeckt...:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dann musses ja gut sein, wenns von Aldi kommt ;-))


----------



## wolfgang f. (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Herbert als 68 und ich als später Spät68er haben da halt ne eigene Sichtweise, hatter nicht böse gemeint - und nu wieder zum Kochen....


Kleine Ergänzung zum OT:
Thomas, nix für ungut, aber die 68er-Generation sind die Jahrgänge 1940-50 (extra noch mal abgesichert bei -> Wikipedia, 68-Bewegung) zu den Spät-68ern gehöre grad noch so ganz knapp ich und ich bin 6 Jahre älter als Du. :mDem Beitrag von Darket kann ich auch beim 2.x lesen nichts negatives abgewinnen, im Gegenteil: sein Schmunzler sagt eigentl., dass er es als Berliner eher gelassen mit der Berliner Schwaben-Aversion umzugehen in der Lage ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Kleine Ergänzung zum OT:
> Thomas, nix für ungut, aber die 68er-Generation sind die Jahrgänge 1940-50 (extra noch mal abgesichert bei -> Wikipedia, 68-Bewegung) zu den Spät-68ern gehöre grad noch so ganz knapp ich und ich bin 6 Jahre älter als Du.


Richtig lesen hilft:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich als *später* Spät68er


----------



## wolfgang f. (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann musses ja gut sein, wenns von Aldi kommt ;-))


wenn ich mich selbst zitieren darf: " Problem ist nur, dass der Rote minderwertig sein dürfte" , d..h. ne Plörre!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aber ein Stück Rind in Glühwein mit Lorbeerblatt, Zwiebeln, und Wacholder, da ist der rheinische Sauerbraten doch in Sichtweite.

Heute gibt es bei uns Königsberger Klopse. Die Brühe zieht schon durch.


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Glühwein... Rindfleisch.... rheinischer Sauerbraten... da könntest du dir hier in der Gegend sicher ein paar "sehr gute Freunde" machen! :q|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Glühwein... Rindfleisch.... rheinischer Sauerbraten... da könntest du dir hier in der Gegend sicher ein paar "sehr gute Freunde" machen! :q|wavey:



Das mag stimmen, aber schmecken würde es und ich wette es gäbe allerhand Leute die nicht darauf kämen.


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das mag gut sein. Aber dann können wir auch gleich zum Wiener Schnitzel vom Schwein und aus der Fritteuse übergehen, was ja gelegentlich auch gut schmecken kann.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Es war nicht mein Anliegen den Terminus "rheinischer Sauerbraten" zu missbrauchen.

vielmehr eine Vereinfachung, um eine Geschmacksrichtung anzuregen, in die eine Zubereitung aus Rindfleisch und Glühwein gehen könnte.

Von den Freunden die man sich so machen kann, wie viele würden den Unterschied nicht merken?


----------



## hanzz (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wird der echte “rheinische“ nicht aus Pferd zubereitet ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Saure Nierla, frische Schambingjons, Schbädsle und Saalad..
Heut und morgen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



hanzz schrieb:


> Wird der echte “rheinische“ nicht aus Pferd zubereitet ?



Gibt es auf der Gladbecker Straße den Pferdemetzger noch?

Ursprünglich, war der rheinische Sauerbraten wohl aus Pferdefleisch, aber das hat in den zurückliegenden Jahrzehnten wohl stark  abgenommen.

Ich habe zumindest mehr Menschen Kennengelernt, die Pferdefleisch nicht aßen.

Mir schmeckt´s.


----------



## hanzz (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nee, den auf der Gladbecker gibts nicht mehr.
Kenne nur noch einen Pferdemetzger in Dortmund Hombruch.


----------



## Justsu (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich habe am Wochenende ausnahmsweise auf dem Esstisch mal eine kulinarische Reise in den Süden der Republik unternommen und mich zum ertsen Mal an selbstgemachten Brezeln versucht... hat ganz gut geklappt!

Dazu gab's selbstgemachten Obatzda und gekaufte Weißwürste... Das ganze mit Blick auf die Nordsee... lecker war's!|supergri


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Justsu schrieb:


> Das ganze mit Blick auf die Nordsee... lecker war's!|supergri


 
 Das Auge isst halt mit :q


----------



## Kotzi (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSAqTdc-Y2g&list=FLUVtko0-40C450yrnSL41gQ&index=11

So zum Thema Brezeln


----------



## Justsu (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSAqTdc-Y2g&list=FLUVtko0-40C450yrnSL41gQ&index=11
> 
> So zum Thema Brezeln


 
Sehr gut!:q


----------



## Jose (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bier und Matjes.


----------



## KölnerAngler (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Trockentoast mit Salz wg. flotten Otto:c#q


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> Bier und Matjes.


 
 Jose, mein Respekt vor Dir wächst gerade ins Unermessliche #6


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Grob geriebenes Rösti aus rohen Kartoffeln und gedünstetes Lachsfilet in Weinsauce.


----------



## Jose (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Trockentoast mit Salz wg. flotten Otto:c#q



mitfühl.

wahrscheinlich fremde kost. spätzle? :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sack ;.-)))


----------



## KölnerAngler (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> mitfühl.
> 
> wahrscheinlich fremde kost. spätzle? :m



Wahrscheinlich!!!:m:m:m

Ne, hab nen Käsekuchen von soner etwas bessern Bäckerei im Verdacht. Mein kleiner hat den auch gegessen und bringt seit dem sein Töpfchen zum überlaufen, wenn wir nicht im Bett liegen und ich mit ihm Hui Buh -das Schlossgespenst höre.

Und Mama ist heute Gehma - Beauftragte für Vater und Sohn#c


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich!!!:m:m:m
> 
> Ne, hab nen Käsekuchen von soner etwas bessern Bäckerei im Verdacht. Mein kleiner hat den auch gegessen und bringt seit dem sein Töpfchen zum überlaufen, wenn wir nicht im Bett liegen und ich mit ihm Hui Buh -das Schlossgespenst höre.
> 
> Und Mama ist heute Gehma - Beauftragte für Vater und Sohn#c


 

 Mein Mitgefühl der Mama. :q


----------



## KölnerAngler (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Mein Mitgefühl der Mama. :q



Wurde weitergeleitet.:m


----------



## Jose (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> ...Ne, hab nen Käsekuchen von soner etwas bessern Bäckerei im Verdacht...




oh oh oh.
das trifft mich besonders.
darf ich eigentlich wohl nicht, aber kugl doch mal "käsekuchen hat ein zuhause" und mach das zeug selbst.
du isst es ja auch selbst.

und kotau an die unschuldigen spätzlchen dieser welt...


----------



## Jose (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Jose, mein Respekt vor Dir wächst gerade ins Unermessliche #6




...na, ob sich das noch hält bei meinem bier?

crystal-klar...

übersetz: [_wer meint, bier wäre völlig egal, der kennt kein crystal_]



andererseits, das ist mir irgendwie näher, wenn auch so fern...


----------



## Franky (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Brasilianisches Püls... Was spricht dagegen, solange es schmeckt?!?
Mal sehen, ob ich es diese Woche noch zu Matjes mit Apfel-Zwiebel-Gurkensoße und Bratkatüffels (türlich mit Speck!) schaffe... Dazu 'n schööönes  kühles Jever.....


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob ich es diese Woche noch zu Matjes mit Apfel-Zwiebel-Gurkensoße und Bratkatüffels (türlich mit Speck!) schaffe... Dazu 'n schööönes kühles Jever.....


 
 Wat mutt, dat mutt :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heut abend wieder was feines ;-))
Dünschdedde Haggbebbl mit Rieslingrohmsoss, broide Nudel und Salaad..


----------



## Franky (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich wage mal einen Übersetzungsversuch...
Gedünstete Hackbällchen mit Riesling-Sahne-Soße, Bandnudeln und Salat...

Aber warum in aller Welt gedünstet?? Ich komme mir vor, wie Obelix bei den Briten... Gekochtes Wildschwein.... Das arme Schwein....


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Brauchte Fond für Soße..


----------



## Jose (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schlicht, lecker und luxus pur:
*seelachsfilet* in butter gedünstet, pfeffer, knofi, petersilie
und feine erbsen ausser dose.

hab ich lange nicht mehr gemacht - fast 'n schlag gekriegt über den seelachspreis.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da ausser mir hier eh keiner richtig kochen kann (Schbädsle!  :q:q:q ) - hier könnt ihr ein Outdoor- Kochbuch gewinnen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310246


----------



## wolfgang f. (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da *ausser mir* hier eh keiner richtig kochen kann (Schbädsle!  :q:q:q )



#dsorry Cheffe,
Du bisch zwar Brofie, aber werd net gressawahnsinnig sonsch hagelt´s Widerspruch! Als wärsch Du dr oinzig hier, wo Schbäddsle kah...
Gschabt, druggt oder vom Knöpfles-Hobel- mir isch doh nix fremd und schmegga dend se au ned bloß dr Familie ond de Fraind-sogar a baar Fischkepf hend schoh gsait, des sei ebbes guads!
Wellaweag:

Heute gibt´s Kesselfleisch(Sau-Bauch und -Hals), Leberwurst, Blutwurst, Sauerkraut und Kartoffel-Stampf! Ein Festessen!!!


----------



## Jose (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

die wahre kochkunst besteht aus der vermeidung von füllstoffen wie schbädsle :m


----------



## Eisbär14 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Thomas
Bei nicht richtig kochen können fühle ich mich ja fast persönlich angegriffen.
Lass deinen gerührten  Mehlpamps zu Hause und versuche dich einfach an frischem Fisch...... lecker Flunder mit wenig Bratkartoffel


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> @ Thomas
> Bei nicht richtig kochen können fühle ich mich ja fast persönlich angegriffen.
> Lass deinen gerührten  Mehlpamps zu Hause und versuche dich einfach an frischem Fisch...... lecker Flunder mit wenig Bratkartoffel



Bilder?

Habe noch Weserbutt auf Eis |rolleyes

R.S.


----------



## Eisbär14 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bilder sind leider nicht mehr möglich,habe gerade die Reste rausgebracht.
War aber richtig lecker...


----------



## Jose (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Bilder sind leider nicht mehr möglich,habe gerade _*die Reste rausgebracht*_...



ausgekotztes fotografieren?
na danke... :g


----------



## Jose (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> schlicht, lecker und luxus pur:
> *seelachsfilet* in butter gedünstet, pfeffer, knofi, petersilie
> und feine erbsen ausser dose.
> 
> hab ich lange nicht mehr gemacht - fast 'n schlag gekriegt über den seelachspreis.



deshalb heute gleich nochmal #6

low carb & schbädslefree:


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Bilder?



Guggst Du hier. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> deshalb heute gleich nochmal #6
> 
> low carb & schbädslefree:





Jose schrieb:


> ausgekotztes fotografieren?
> na danke... :g


----------



## Jose (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das ist echt schwäbisch fies, schbädsle...


----------



## Franky (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Komm Herb, Du musst zugeben - das war schon so'n halbes Eigentor... :q:q Und das muss ich am frühen morgen lesen, noch vor'm ersten Kaffee... (der wahrscheinlich jetzt am Monitor runterlaufen würde...:q)


----------



## HeinBlöd (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> (der wahrscheinlich jetzt am Monitor runterlaufen würde...:q)



Wenn's nur Kaffee wäre.
Habe gestern das gute Jever verschwendet, als ich es vor Lachen gegen den Monitor geprustet habe...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heute mal wat dorchnander.

Gebratener grüner Spargel mit Serrano Schinken ummantelt, dann Dorsch mit Sahne / Dill / Dijonsenf Sauce + Kartüffels, danach Käseplatte mit Früchten.

Mol giken, wat dat geven deit.

Morgen dann Gulasch, wahrscheinlich mit ..........

ACHTUNG : 

Spätzle


----------



## wolfgang f. (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Hein:
"Ich glaube , das ist der Beginn einer wunderbaren Freundschaft!":vik:
Du wirst es nicht bereuen! Und Du wirst mir immer sympathischer! 
Es ist gut, sich den Horizont stets offen zu halten#6


----------



## Franky (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tschja... Meine Planung besagt für heute: matjes mit sahnesoße...
Sünndach gifft dat Rouladen mit Rotkohl und Klößen sowie.... Aaaaachtung.... Spätzle..... :q


----------



## wolfgang f. (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und ich hab schon Maultaschen-Teig und -Füllung vorbereitet!
Dazu gibt´s Fleischbrühe vom eigenen Herd,richtig schön schlonzigen schwäbischen Kartoffel-Salat und abgeschmälzte Zwiebeln!


----------



## HeinBlöd (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Dazu gibt´s Fleischbrühe vom eigenen Herd,


 
 Also ich nehme für Brühe eher Markknochen oder Beinscheiben und Suppengrün


----------



## HeinBlöd (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Sünndach gifft dat Rouladen mit Rotkohl und Klößen sowie.... Aaaaachtung.... Spätzle..... :q


 
 Franky,

 Rouladen / Rotkohl / Klöße..... UND..... Spätzle |bigeyes

 Bist Du an den falschen Admin geraten ?
 Wurdest Du von einem Schbädschle-Prediger radikalisiert |uhoh:

 Da Du heute Matjes mampfst, scheint ja noch nicht alles verloren. #6


----------



## wolfgang f. (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Also ich nehme für Brühe eher Markknochen oder Beinscheiben und Suppengrün


:q mein Herd hat Suppenfleisch für mich gekocht!


----------



## Zerdan (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich mag büddö auch seelachs haben  sieht echt lecker aus!!!!!


----------



## HeinBlöd (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> mein Herd hat Suppenfleisch für mich gekocht!


 
 War mir ziemlich sicher, daß Du keine 'Tütensuppen' nimmst !!
 Konnte diese 'Steilvorlage' aber nicht unverwandelt lassen :q

 Zur Strafe koche ich dann morgen ( im Rahmen der Völkerverständigung ) Spätzle 

 Nix für ungut. #g


----------



## Franky (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Franky,
> 
> Rouladen / Rotkohl / Klöße..... UND..... Spätzle |bigeyes
> 
> ...



Verloren ist bei mir weder Hopfen noch Malz, geschweige denn was anderes  selbstgebauten spätzle kann ich auch nur schwer widerstehen. :m 
Matjes mit Bratkartoffeln war auch schon Watt lecker...


----------



## wolfgang f. (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Zur Strafe koche ich dann morgen ( im Rahmen der Völkerverständigung ) Spätzle Nix für ungut. #g



Spätzle sind Belohnung, nicht Strafe!
Und ich hab auch gegrinst!:q 

Und das mit der Völkerverständigung klappt doch auch so ganz gut!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



franky schrieb:


> tschja... Meine planung besagt für heute: Matjes mit sahnesoße...
> Sünndach gifft dat rouladen mit rotkohl und klößen sowie.... Aaaaachtung..*.. Spätzle....*. :q


#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## HeinBlöd (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Spätzle sind Belohnung, nicht Strafe!



Ich mag Spätzle grundsätzlich auch sehr gerne.
Hatte im Süden mal in einem Landgasthof Zwiebelröstbraten mit Schbädschle und Salat ( Geschäftsessen ). 
 Ein Gedicht #6
 War halt weder beruflich noch privat viel in Eurer Gegend unterwegs, insofern bin ich kein Insider Eurer Küche, obwohl ich sie sehr mag und schätze, von den wenigen Malen, wo ich 'unten' war. Gibt so 'nen Hamburger Jung aber nicht gerne zu. |rolleyes
 Denn im Norden heit dat : wat de Bur nich kännt, dat freet er nich.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

"Auf der Schwäb'sche Eisenbahne"

Einstmals hat der Alte Fritze,
   das sind keine faulen Witze
   streng befohlen: "Jedermann
   baut sofort Kartoffel an!



;-))


----------



## Jose (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


>



mea culpa...

dich zu ehren hab ich heute SCHWEINEbauch, weichkochende salzkartoffeln und sauerkraut gemacht.

und schbädsle!
will mal wieder feedern... :m


----------



## kreuzass (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> "Auf der Schwäb'sche Eisenbahne"
> 
> Einstmals hat der Alte Fritze,
> das sind keine faulen Witze
> ...



Feiner Abgang :m


----------



## Eisbär14 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Jose*
weichkochende* salzkartoffeln  #c

entweder fest oder mehlig kochend
alles andere sind Stampfkartoffel  

Bei uns gibt es morgen lecker :
In Butter angebratene Scheiben Rinderzunge mit *mehligkochenden
*Kartoffeln und Erbsen


----------



## wolfgang f. (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ich mag Spätzle grundsätzlich auch sehr gerne.
> Hatte im Süden mal in einem Landgasthof Zwiebelröstbraten mit Schbädschle und Salat ( Geschäftsessen ).
> Ein Gedicht #6 Ja, am R*o*stbraten, einem meiner bevorzugten Stücke, kann man bei uns auch ganz schnell die Unterschiede der Küchen erkennen. Das geht bei Schuhsohle los und endet bei traumhaft!
> War halt weder beruflich noch privat viel in Eurer Gegend unterwegs, insofern bin ich kein Insider Eurer Küche, obwohl ich sie sehr mag und schätze, von den wenigen Malen, wo ich 'unten' war.In welche Gegend kommst Du in BA-Wü? Ich könnte Dir evtl. in einer PN gute oder wenigstens brauchbare Tips geben (geh gerne gut essen, komme urspr. aus dem Bodensee-Hinterland und lebe seit längerer Zeit am Fuß der schwäbischen Alb) ...



Zit.:"Gibt so 'nen Hamburger Jung aber nicht gerne zu. |rolleyes
 Denn im Norden heit dat : wat de Bur nich kännt, dat freet er nich. " 
Das ehrt Dich umso mehr! Ist bei uns ähnlich um nicht zu sagen gleich: Sehr viele hier sind anderen Menschen, Regionen oder Neuem gegenüber so verstockt, dass es mich  in die Fremdschämerei treibt. Dabei gäbe es so viel zu entdecken! 
Um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen: Wenn ich nur mal an die von mir frisch vom Kutter geholten und dann selbst gepulten Nordsee-Krabben denke -> was für ein Genuß und erst recht wenn ich an das zum Pulen nach Madagaskar oder Marokko geschickte B-Zeuchs denke !!! Wer sowas nicht versucht hat, hat das beste def. verpasst!
Euer Platt-Sprichwort heißt bei uns übrigens: "Was dr Baur net kennt , frisst r et!" (@Jose: :mmit ganz viel harten Buchstaben!:q)


----------



## Franky (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sodele... Ein kleiner Ausblick auf das morgige Mittagessen... Vilbeler XXL-Roulade. 6 Stück sind zusammen 2.996 g...... |uhoh:


----------



## wolfgang f. (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Franky,
#6was für ein wunderbar mürbe aussehendes Stück Lebensfreude! Da ist das Zart ja schon eingearbeitet- nach meinem "Gaumen-Kino" kann das nur gut werden!:vik:
Und für drei Personen durchaus ausreichende Menge obendrein|supergri! 
Jetzt schon mal GUTEN APPETIT und gutes Gelingen!


----------



## wilhelm (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gab es ein leckeres Gulasch mit Kartoffeln und Gurkensalat für mich bzw. Erbsen mit Möhren für meine Gattin.:k

Zum Nachtisch noch ein leckeres Bit |rolleyes


----------



## Franky (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Wolfgang:
Ich will hoffen, dass das Zeug schöööön zart und mürbe wird!  Ich bin extra noch mal los, weil meine "Restgurken" högsdwahrscheinlich nicht ausreichen, um für die 6 "Bömbchen" einen Teil der Füllung abzubilden... :q

@ Wilhelm:
Schaut sehr gut aus #6 - aber gehören die Schoten nicht IN das Gulasch und nicht VOR das Gulasch... |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> högsdwahrscheinlich


högschd heisst des..

Wie in:
*Högschdwahscheinlich* schmegge Schbädsle zu denne Rulaahda glasse..............
:q:q:q:q


----------



## Steff-Peff (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Sodele... Ein kleiner Ausblick auf das morgige Mittagessen... Vilbeler XXL-Roulade. 6 Stück sind zusammen 2.996 g...... |uhoh:



Hi Franky,

für 2 Erwachsene und 2 Kleinkinder wird´s reichen #6

Gruß
Steff


----------



## HeinBlöd (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wilhelm schrieb:


> bzw. Erbsen mit Möhren für meine Gattin.:k


 
 Hältst Du die Holde kurz oder ist sie auf Peta-Kurs |kopfkrat


----------



## wilhelm (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Franki@
Ich wollt euch doch nur noch zeigen welch leckeres Gemüse im Gulasch war.:m|rotwerden

Hein weder noch, aber ich esse lieber die Gurken|rolleyes|sagnix


----------



## Franky (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hi Franky,
> 
> für 2 Erwachsene und 2 Kleinkinder wird´s reichen #6
> 
> ...



Gottseidank sind wir ja 4 - wird sonst eng!  Ich fürchte nur, mein Pott ist zu klein...


----------



## Jose (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

reste-essen vom chinesen gestern.
hätten da auch schbädsle vergraben können... :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> reste-essen vom chinesen gestern.


 
 Da bekommt der Begriff 'Doggy-Bag' irgendwie eine zweideutige Bedeutung, oder |kopfkrat


----------



## Jose (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

du verkehrst eindeutig in zweideutigeren gefilden als ich.
will ich jetzt gar nicht vertiefen oder verschbädslen, aber wundere mich doch manches ma(h)l :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> du verkehrst eindeutig in zweideutigeren gefilden als ich.


 
 Bevor Du nicht damit rausrückst, was DU unter Maus im Parka verstehst, werde ich mich hierzu nicht äußern |rolleyes


----------



## Jose (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

die "maus im parka" ist doch deiner fantasie entsprungen.
soll ich dir jetzt noch deine fantasien erklären?
stundendsatz läg so bei 200 ocken, no schbädsle-refund.


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> soll ich dir jetzt noch deine fantasien erklären?


 
 Wenn Du mir nochmal das Rezept für Zwiebelrostbraten mit Spätzle an schlunzigem KaSa senden würdest, könnte das meine perversesten Fantasien evtl. befriedigen |rolleyes


----------



## Jose (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Wenn Du mir nochmal das Rezept für Zwiebelrostbraten mit Spätzle an schlunzigem KaSa senden würdest, könnte das meine perversesten Fantasien evtl. befriedigen |rolleyes



ich weiß nicht ob du irgendwie oder sonst wie:

bei mir bist du jedenfalls FALSCH VERBUNDEN

bleib mir bloß vom leib... 

:g


----------



## angler1996 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

HäHäHä:m
sorry
  Ergänzung zu dem oben, das klingt irgendwie ungenießbar oder es bedarf eines seeehhhhr speziellem Geschmackes


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob du irgendwie oder sonst wie:
> 
> bei mir bist du jedenfalls FALSCH VERBUNDEN
> 
> ...



Wie war das eben noch |kopfkrat



Jose schrieb:


> stundendsatz läg so bei 200 ocken, no schbädsle-refund.



:m:m


----------



## Jose (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ein blick voraus (immer gut #6)

heilig abend gibts wieder vielfältiges leckerstes essen, wie jedes jahr.
früher aus brodescht in der bahnhofsmission aufgetischt, heude, schwäbsch schlabb, im intimen revolutionsgedächtniskreis...

hättet ihr wohl gerne, nee nee, so weit gehts bei uns nicht, n e v e r!

südstadt, freunde/innen (aah habt ihr den neuesten GRÜNEN-schaixx mitgekriegt? danach wären es "freund*innen", nennt sich gender-star)

egal, jeder macht was, ich mach diesmal matjestatar, nicht nach rosin oder sonstigen korinthenkakkan,  nein, nach familientradition
schalotten & dill und feinstgewogene matjes: obacht! nicht zu "schlonzigem" schneiden. 
halbgefrorene matjes mit schärfstem metz feinst SCHNEIDEN, hacken gäbe schwäbschschlonzig. mit schbädsle wohl deligasse, aber wir wollen ja gwalidäd...

sorry, frieden allen schbädsles...

und allen kartoffelklößern...

haubdsach  LECKER/LÄGGER

#6:k#6:k#6


----------



## Franky (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Meine Befürchtungen hatten sich übrigens bewahrheitet...
Hinten: ca. 7,5 l Bräter (4 Stück)
Vorn: ca. 4 l Bräter (2 Stück)

Die Klöße mussten mit dem Gaskocher auf der Arbeitsplatte geköchelt werden... Herd ist einfach zu klein!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Krustenbraten vom Schweinderl


----------



## Jose (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> Krustenbraten vom Schweinderl
> [bild gelöscht, kann man einer armen seele auf die ÄT gar nicht zumuten]




alter _*QUÄLER :m*_


männo, sieht das lecker aus (u.k.s.i.d.g.z.s*)


* und kein spätzle in der gegend zu sehen


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> kein spätzle in der gegend zu sehen[/SIZE]


Armer Jose, aber Dir kann geholfen werden: guck einfach mal bei "chefkoch" rein -> Rezept des Tages (14. 12.) !


----------



## Jose (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Armer Jose, aber Dir kann geholfen werden: guck einfach mal bei "chefkoch" rein -> Rezept des Tages (14. 12.) !




ach liebchen, mir ist doch so schon schlecht, und dann kommst du, brutus...

ps:  da haste keine credits gemacht: "vegetarische spätzlepfanne" ...
ob dich thomas jetzt verdient verwarnt? FEGE TARISCH? aber sowas von OT und feindlich...

7 tage reibekuchen mindestens :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> schalotten & dill und feinstgewogene matjes:


 
 Jose,

 ich nehme Staudensellerie + Matjes ( Glückstädter ).
 Dill wäre mir persönlich etwas zu dominant für Matjes.


----------



## Jose (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mog koa selleri ned

außerdem dill nicht in pfundgrößen, ein hauch eben, so wie ich z.b. schreibe :m :m :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

(u.k.s.i.d.g.z.s)

das erste Mal dass ich was verstanden habe;-))


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ach liebchen, mir ist doch so schon schlecht, und dann kommst du, brutus...
> ps:  da haste keine credits gemacht: "vegetarische spätzlepfanne" ...
> ob dich thomas jetzt verdient verwarnt? FEGE TARISCH? aber sowas von OT und feindlich...


Aber aber mein Häschen,
auch Thomas weiß, dass ich ,wie fast alle hier, Fleischfresser bin und hat Verständnis wenn ich Dich auf den Pfad der Schbädsles-Tugend geleite, sei es selbst entfleischlicht oder feige tragisch...:q:vik:


----------



## Jose (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

saftigen apfelkuchen mit unterstützung


danach noch ne gepimpte tk-pizza.
die ist gleich dran, der apfelkuchen irgendwann in der nacht...


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> danach noch ne gepimpte tk-pizza.



Ich hab heute etwas anderes gepimpt, als 'ne TK-Pizza 

Was ich schreiben wollte..... hier gab es heute Hühner-Frikassee mit Reis.
Auch mal wieder lägga.

Eigentlich Grünkohlsaison, aber bei + 12°C. #d


----------



## Jose (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bitte, lasst uns zumindest das rezepte-AB jugendfrei halten.


----------



## ihle76 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wildschweingulasch heute vorgekocht, gibt es morgen Mittag mit Nudeln


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> bitte, lasst uns zumindest das rezepte-AB jugendfrei halten.


 
 Na gut, weil Du es bist 
 ( Aber hör bitte mit diesen Steilvorlagen auf :q )

 Jugend,- und schbädslefrei. 
 Haben wir 'nen Deal.... ?  :m


----------



## Jose (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Na gut, weil Du es bist
> ( Aber hör bitte mit diesen Steilvorlagen auf :q )...



Hein, brille auf und nach deinem gedachten "r" in meinem post suchen: pimpen 


ist mir menschelnd sehr sympathisch, in der Exegese aber so daneben wie spätzle bei rheinischer frohnatur.

zum runterholen, oops, sorry, runterkommen hier mal das unschuldigste objekt heute:






https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pimp


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

grade ziemlich viel Arbeit, daher immer recht frugale Mahle.. 
Schdeehgg mit Salaad heute........


----------



## Jose (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

low carb also, bisse die Ät? :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

komm mir fast so vor, muss jetzt schnell mit Bordeaux und Rum gegen deswegenliche Schwächeanfälle ankämpfen.....


----------



## Jose (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hau rein, durch notfall lecker legitimiert :m



ich werd später leiden: der apfelkuchen ist sowas von "iss mich!"


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

In Vorausschau auf X-Mas gibt es am 1.ten Weihnachtstag Rinderzunge mit Salzkartüffels + Meerrettichsoße. 
Klingt recht spartanisch, aber ein Gedicht #6


----------



## kreuzass (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hier gibt es heute Reis. Parboiled. Ohne alles. Es gibt Dinge, die muss man sich halt einfach schmecken lassen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



kreuzass schrieb:


> Hier gibt es heute Reis. Parboiled. Ohne alles. Es gibt Dinge, die muss man sich halt einfach schmecken lassen.


 

 Verstehe ich gut.
 Habe auch seit letztem Samstag die Scheixxerei. Aber der Reis wird zumindest in Gemüsebrühe gekocht. |rolleyes


----------



## Franky (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oh ja... Zerbombtes Huhn könnte ich auch mal wieder essen... Am liebsten noch mit "Bällschn" aus gaanz fein pürriertem Schweinehack (ich glaub, die heissen "dänische Fleischklößchen"?!) Ist ne Sauarbeit, aber auch saulecker.
Dazu noch frische Schammpinkjongs und TK-Spargel (weil frisch ist momentan blöd und Glas ibähbäh).


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Am liebsten noch mit "Bällschn"




Franky....., DANKE #6

Ich hatte die ganze Zeit beim Köcheln das unbestimmte Gefühl, daß ich irgendwas Wichtiges vergessen habe |kopfkrat

JETZT weiß ich, was es war...... #t

Ich habe 'sie' schlicht und ergreifend vergessen.... #q


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Oh ja... Zerbombtes Huhn könnte ich auch mal wieder essen... Am liebsten noch mit "Bällschn" aus gaanz fein pürriertem Schweinehack (ich glaub, die heissen *"dänische Fleischklößchen"?!)* Ist ne Sauarbeit, aber auch saulecker.
> Dazu noch frische Schammpinkjongs und TK-Spargel (weil frisch ist momentan blöd und Glas ibähbäh).


 

 Danske  Köd Böller :m  
 Ich liebe sie :l
 Bringe aus dem Urlaub immer 3-4 KG mit.


----------



## Franky (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ich habe 'sie' schlicht und ergreifend vergessen.... #q



Das wäre hier ein Grund für 'ne Rebellion.............


----------



## Riesenangler (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nichts. Weil ich vom Kochen nicht den blassesten Schimmer habe.:m


----------



## Windelwilli (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Nichts. Weil ich vom Kochen nicht den blassesten Schimmer habe.:m



Grillste Dir halt jeden Abend ein Schwein, davon haste definitiv Ahnung!


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Das wäre hier ein Grund für 'ne Rebellion.............


 
 Normal bei meiner Lütten auch.
 Keine Hackbällchen dabei, wäre normalerweise 3 Tage Papa-Fratzengeballer gewesen ;+

 Aber sie hat seit Neuestem so'ne Veggi-Freundin.
 Hoffe, daß färbt nicht langfristig ab. #q


----------



## daci7 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Um mal wieder zum kochen zu kommen:
> Heute, passend zur Jahreszeit, knapp 10kg Schwein verarbeitet.
> 2x Nuss, 2x Lachs, 2x Nacken, 2x Bauch - gut mit NPS und Gewürzen eingerieben und einvakuumiert im Kühlschrank eingelagert. In zwei Wochen wird dann geräuchert! :m



Nach zwei Wochen Lake, einer Woche Rauch und einer Woche Ruhe wurden dann heute meine Weinachtsgeschenke verpackt.
Lecker!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das sieht aber klasse aus.....


----------



## Jose (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Nach zwei Wochen Lake, einer Woche Rauch und einer Woche Ruhe wurden dann heute meine Weinachtsgeschenke _*verpackt*_.
> Lecker!



hast du meine adresse? :m



schmacht.... #6


----------



## wolfgang f. (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@daci,
sowas könnte ich nur sehr schweren Herzens verschenken!
Mann, sieht das lecker aus!#r#r#r


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> sowas könnte ich nur sehr schweren Herzens verschenken!



Genau das dachte ich auch..
:q:q:q


----------



## wolfgang f. (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genau das dachte ich auch..
> :q:q:q


#6Mir send halt woisch joh!:q:q


----------



## Jose (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

zwieback.




wolfgang f. schrieb:


> wären wir in Mexiko...




wären wir mexico  tät ich "montezumas rache" sagen.
sind aber AB, würds also eher gerne "Thomas' rache"
nennen.

nur rheinländer sind gg. den schbädsle-fluch gefeit. (HOFFE ICH, denn
heilig abend wird gefeiert und gegessen in sinistrer linker runde. 
und da sind drei schwäbsche rewoludschä (! nicht ...lutscher!) bei, sicher mit derrorschbädsle im gbägg)

confessio: spätlze tuns im rheinland nur mit roter tunke, der rewoludschiohn zuliebe. (eher des lieben friedens wegen :m)

aber zur not...


----------



## wolfgang f. (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wären wir in Mexiko, würd ichs Azteken-Polka nennen aber so isses halt Professor Börnes Blues...
Ansonsten mein liebes Mod muß ich Dich leider schon wieder korrigieren: Schbäddsle gehen als Heilmittel immmer noch wenn sonst aber auch garnix mehr geht: Bei Abweichen:  Schbäddsles-Subb mit Hühnerbrühe! Bei dem Gedanken möchte man fast schon krank werden!
Ironie off: :mIch wünsch Dir frohe und appetitliche X-Mas! Die Menu-Wahl läßt hoffen, dass Du viel Genuss haben wirst! Y viva la revolucion!


----------



## daci7 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ach, das geht schon - mit manchen teile ich ja gerne und bei knapp 10kg Ausgangsmaterial bleibt noch genug übrig die eigene Plautze zu füllen 
Was auf den Bilden nicht zu sehen ist - ich hab auch noch knapp 3 kg Schweinebauch verarbeitet. Saulecker!


----------



## wolfgang f. (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gerauchter Bauchspeck (bloß nicht zu mager!!!), Senfgurke, scharfer Senf, Bauernbrot mit gesalzener Butter :k:k Gaumen-Kino!!!


----------



## Jose (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jau danke. Jose ist fehlerhaft, hat aber charme in seiner, wie es aus der gutmenschen-fraktion genannt wurde, "diktion der polemik".
hab ich bis heute nicht verstanden was die meinte :m

ernst jetzt: bei montezuma nix, gar nix außer Thé à la menthe. (Jose durch gefallen in Maroc, Mexico und zuhause)

wo ich es jetzt schon wieder am magen krieg das sind die xmas-wünsche, dennoch dank und zurück 

mein beitrag zu jenem sinistren heiligabend ist matjestatar.
schbädsle sind ja schon da...

ps: danke für die revolutionswünsche, deine spanischen, iche aber bin mit "viva a revolução" unterwegs.
portugiesisch halt, ich "bin" auch ohne schwyzer CH unterwegs sonder  eher, oh godd, schwäbisch "dschoseh", und vor allem ohne akzent. ich  setze keine akzente, nur duftmarken :m


----------



## wolfgang f. (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

"Bist Du n Rüde ?"(mein Hase) frei nach Bully Herbig, "Schuh des Manitou" :q


Dann isst Du bacalhau statt bacalao?! Das wär doch auch was zu x-mas.
Oder coelho -am besten mit Schbäddsle :q:q:q


----------



## Jose (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> "Bist Du ...



3x JA

wobei bacalhau echt arbeit, coelho eigentlich nur topf rein deckel drauf.

andere leckerste coelhinas erfordern weit mehr...


----------



## wolfgang f. (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die haste ja wohl auch eher zum fressen gern!?

Zumindest wenn sie nicht wie bacalhau riechen


----------



## Jose (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

F. Ärkel #6


----------



## Esox60 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab mal an kaltgeräuchertem Thunfisch rumgebastelt.
Das Ergebnis ist durchaus lecker, nur eben anders als erwartet.
Der Thun kommt relativ fest und eher wie sehr milder fein zarter Schinken daher. 

Ich hab da mal einen kleinen Teller angerichtet, und Räucherlachs dagegen getellt.

Ergänzt hab ich das mit einem Senf - Honig - Dill Dip sowie einer leichten Meerrettich - Ingwer Sahne.

Als Beilage gabs noch ein paar Datteln im Speckmantel.


----------



## Justsu (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kalt geräucherter Thunfisch hört sich super an!#6

Ich habe einmal auf der Haut gebratenes Meeräschenfilet (leider gekauft und nicht gefangen#d) mit Fenchelgemüse anzubieten.

....UUUUND: Weihnachtsplätzchen! (Man beachte die Fische dazwischen)

Beste Grüße
Justsu

P.S.: Was ist ein Keks unter'm Baum?

Ein schattiges Plätzchen! #v


----------



## kreuzass (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So, als Nachtrag meine Pizza von gestern Abend.
3 Dosen Thunfisch, frische Chamignons, Reibekäse (Gauda) und Oregan sowie etwas Basilikum. Nach Wochen des Futterns von Reis in allen erdenklichen Variationen, eine durchaus mehr als schmackhafte Abwechselung. Habe gleich direkt ein halbes Blech verputzen müssen. Richtig gut.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*






unter dem gemüse hat sich noch ein dorsch versteckt


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> unter dem gemüse hat sich noch ein dorsch versteckt


Wollt schon meckern bei dem ganzem Grünzeug ;-)))


----------



## Jose (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wollt schon meckern bei dem ganzem Grünzeug ;-)))




wie denn? etwa mähäh mäh?

"...sprang nur übers gräbelein...?"


@willi, leckers suchbild #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Moin
Gestern kam ein Riesenpaket an. Lieferadresse meine GöGa. Sie war nicht da. Ich hatte natürlich nichts Besseres zu tun, als das Ding aufzureissen.Was war drin? Ein 57er Webergrill.:vik:Was will meine GöGa mit nem Weber? Ich bau das Ding natürlich zusammen und besorg mir gleich einen kleinen Krustenbraten zum Testen.Meine Frau kommt nach Hause, sieht das Ding und Weihnachten ist wieder mal gelaufen.;-))
to be continued........


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

......den Krustenbraten gestern für ca.24std eingelegt in Bier.
Heute mit Salz, Pfeffer,Nelken gespickt und aus dem Garten noch :mThymian und Rosmarina drauf.

Gleich nach ca. einer Std. wird er mit einer Bier-Honigmarinarde bepinselt.
|wavey:


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

..... die letzte halbe Std. hochfahren auf 220grad.
und noch mal bepinselt mit Bier-Honigmarinarde


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

..................
die kleine Knutschkugel in Alu..wickeln, traut euch auch mit der Kruste, ca. 20min ruhen lassen.
In der Zwischenzeit die Zwiebeln braten mit Salz und Pfeffer,wenn sie braun sind einen Schuß Weinweißessig dazu und verkochen lassen.
Die Brötchen mit Senf bestreichen und alles aufschichten

|wavey:


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schaut sehr lecker aus#6

Na dann guten Appetit!!


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hi Nobbi,
sieht Klasse aus !

Wir (unsere DOpfer-Gang ) hatten am Sonntag auch Grillen für große Buben |bigeyes 

Das Fleisch war nach 3,5 h einfach nur genial ... mein Favorite war die ganze Schweinekeule mit Knochen :l

So long
Steff


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also Nobbi und Steff - ist das denn gesund??? |bigeyes

Laut Vegan.de schrumpfen bei derart Fleischkonsum die Pinnöckel - Ihr wisst doch, was das bedeutet ??!!

Also ich kann das beiLeibe nicht gut heissen...|bigeyes















R.S.

P.S: Sondern *BESSER* :vik:


----------



## Riesenangler (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ihr seid Sadisten. Allesamt. Ich der ich doch vom Kochen nicht die leiseste Ahnung habe, komme hier noch vor Hunger um. :r


----------



## Jose (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nix mit sadisten, leckerMÄULER :m
zudem gibt es lebensrettungsposten in der mac-area...

ich heute mit "coliflor frito" am start, weil
gebunkerter blumenkohl welker als mein haupt und morgen *fettes fressen* zu erwarten ist, da mach ich heute mal was mit immenser sehnsucht.

(MORGEN GIBTS SPÄTZLE IM BUFFET, schwabe on board...)


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ihr seid Sadisten. Allesamt. Ich der ich doch vom Kochen nicht die leiseste Ahnung habe, komme hier noch vor Hunger um. :r


Riesenangler mein kleiner;-))
#h


----------



## Riesenangler (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mac wird bei der Androhung vom Tode nicht betreten . Eher weide ich den Dorfplatz ab.:m


----------



## Jose (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Mac wird bei der Androhung vom Tode nicht betreten . Eher weide ich den Dorfplatz ab.:m


aber lass die kirche im dorf.

(ich tät mäcken. sterben kommt eh. lieber an mäck als an hunger - oder eben totsabbern angesichts nobbis schweinkram #6)


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> totsabbern angesichts nobbis schweinkram #6)



#6#6#6Mit Rucola


----------



## Jose (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ..................
> sind einen Schuß Weinweißessig dazu und verkochen lassen.
> Die Brötchen mit Senf bestreichen und alles aufschichten
> |wavey:



schmacht. 
scheint mir eine nordische variante der südländischen bifana.

dann ich jetzt mal mit meinem fisch- und spätzlefreiem coliflor frito. 







ps: 
"warum das bild jetzt gekippt ist, das müsste mal einer der macher hier erklären."

habs gedreht, musste eh nochmal an den arbeitsrechner...


----------



## wolfgang f. (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich heute mit "coliflor frito" am start, weil
> gebunkerter blumenkohl welker als mein haupt und morgen *fettes fressen* zu erwarten ist, da mach ich heute mal was mit immenser sehnsucht.
> 
> (MORGEN GIBTS SPÄTZLE IM BUFFET, schwabe on board...)



Ach mein lieber Schosee,
so n frittierter Blumenkohl ist das schlechteste nit! Habe ich diese Woche auch schon gemacht (als guter Schwabe, und damit Naß-Esser) halt mit ner schönen Bechamel drunter. (Tip für Nord-Afrikaner  : Probier statt Tabasco mal Harissa)
Und mit den richtigen Schbäddsles-Schwoba kann man's beim feiern so richtig krachen lassen!
Nun gut- mit Nobbi's und Steff's Kochkünsten sollte mans nicht unbedingt vergleichen....
Einfach weil das was gaaanz was anderes ist!


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Muss da was ergänzen. Das Grillen war bei nem DOpf-Kumpel. Ich war Bierholer, -öffner und -trinker :g Quasi Assi vom Grillmeister #6 
Ich würde mir dann doch keinen Spanferkelgrill heimstellen, mit dem ich ein ganzes Dorffest versorgen kann. Ist aber gut zu wissen, wo man mal einen bekommen könnte |rolleyes In der Regel genügt mein 57er Outdoor Chef

So long
Steff


----------



## wolfgang f. (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sch...-egal ->  so goil aussehen tuts,dass ich sabber und darauf kommts an!


----------



## Trollwut (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*




Jungbullenfilet mit selbstgemachter Kräuterbutter, dazu Rosmarinkartoffelecken ausm Ofen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Orangen Portwein Sauce
Das erste Mal#6


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht auf Entfernung aus, wie meine rote lose Wurst. Schmeckt aber bestimmt besser.


----------



## weserwaller (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wildsau Weihnachtsbraten für Familie


----------



## Jose (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hach, ich liebe diese exzesse zu weihnachten #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Damit niemand auf die Idee kommt, ich wolle über Weihnachten abnehmen, hau ich mir jetzt noch ne doppelte Portion Stollen vom tollen Nachbarn rein ;-)))


----------



## Jose (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mit schbädsle garnierung?|bigeyes

ich bin auf die ÄT: ..."das bisschen was ich ess,kann ich auch ..." 


euch allen ein fröhliches sodbrennen :vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> "das bisschen was ich ess,kann ich auch ..."


 
 Hatte gestern 'Saibling blau'.
 Geht das auch in die Richtung ? |supergri


----------



## wolfgang f. (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich bin auf die ÄT: ..."das bisschen was ich ess,kann ich auch ..."



Demnach hast Du Dich an Matjes und Schbäddsle überfuttert? 
Das nehmen wir jetzt mal als schöne Geste der Annäherung und des Völker-Friedens zw. NRW und Ba-Wü!


----------



## volkerm (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zum Festtag gibt es Eifelbrause. Zähne müssen auch Ruhephasen haben.


----------



## Jose (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Demnach hast Du Dich an Matjes und Schbäddsle überfuttert?
> Das nehmen wir jetzt mal als schöne Geste der Annäherung und des Völker-Friedens zw. NRW und Ba-Wü!



also das mit dem überfuttern eher nein. ich schrieb ja, das "bisschen... ... trinken", übertrunken eher :m

"völkerfrieden nrw-bawü": ist zwar weihnachten, aber in welchen gefilden schwebst du???
der war NIE in gefahr, nur das mit der verständigung gestaltet sich manchmal edwasch schwiehriggh.

haha #6


nachtrag: hab sogar geschbädselt. (kein schweinkram jetzt, ihr färgl) ich ess die ja auch - wenns nix besseres gibt, hoho...


----------



## wolfgang f. (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> "völkerfrieden nrw-bawü": ist zwar weihnachten, aber in welchen gefilden schwebst du???
> der war NIE in gefahr  *EBEN!*|smlove2::q, nur das mit der verständigung gestaltet sich manchmal edwasch schwiehriggh.
> nachtrag: hab sogar geschbädselt. (kein schweinkram jetzt, ihr färgl)* honi soit qui mal y pense * ich ess die ja auch - wenns nix besseres gibt, hoho...


:mBassd schoh!


----------



## AlexAstloch (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 241289
> 
> 
> Jungbullenfilet mit selbstgemachter Kräuterbutter, dazu Rosmarinkartoffelecken ausm Ofen.
> ...



TOP!! Sieht das gut aus|rolleyes


----------



## ollidaiwa (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heiligabend gabs Tafelspitz, Bouillonkartoffeln, Rosenkohl und Meerettichsoße.
2,5 Std. hat der Spitz in der Brühe geköchelt und war super zart.
Das Foto gibt nicht das leckere Essen wieder.


----------



## Darket (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute dann nicht mehr Familie, sondern Freunde zum Weihnachtsessen geladen. Es gab das Lieblingsessen der Deutschen (und auch mir persönlich): Klassische Rinderrouladen. Und so vollgestopft ich immer noch bin, freue ich mich jetzt schon auf morgen, weil noch drei übrig sind.


----------



## ollidaiwa (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gestern gabs traditionelles Weihnachtsessen: Biowürstchen mit Kartoffelsalat.

Gekocht habe ich dafür nur Kartoffeln und ein Dekoei.

2 kg vorwiegend festkochende Biokartoffeln
ein paar kleingewürfelte Cornichons
1 kleingewürfelte Zwiebel
200 ml Brühe, Gurkenwasser, Salz


für die Mayonaise:

2 Eigelbe 
Senf
150 ml Rapsöl
Joghurt
Worchestersoße
Salz, Zucker, Pfeffer

Kartoffeln kochen und noch warm pellen.
Abkühlen lassen und in Scheiben schneiden.
Brühe mit den Zwiebelwürfeln, Gurkenwasser, etwas Essig, Zucker und Salz aufkochen und abkühlen lassen.
Über die Kartoffelscheiben giessen und 1 - 2 Tage ziehen lassen.

Aus den übrigen Zutaten eine Mayonaise herstellen, die Kartoffelscheiben auf einem Sieb abtropfen lassen und zusammen mengen.
Abschmecken und mit einem hartgekochtem Ei dekorieren.


----------



## Franky (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Coole Idee, Olli! Ich glaube, so werde ich das nächstes mal probieren. Nur kommt das Deko-Ei mit Freunden in den Salat, die Zwiebel wird vorher kurz glasig angeschwitzt...


----------



## ollidaiwa (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

stimmt, die Zwiebel verliert viel Schärfe wenn man sie mit aufkocht.
Vieleicht ist Deine Methode besser.
Das Eiweiß, dass von der Mayonaisenherstellung über war habe ich gestockt, abkühlen lassen, gehackt und in den Salat getan.
Onkel Dagobert lässt grüßen.


----------



## Jose (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so, hier der "rescht vom fescht":
matjestatar & gravad lax, alles handarbeit 

als "haupt" gabs falsches filet: in mandarinengroße stücke geschnitten und "ohne alles" ~ 3 std niedrigst geschmort. zum finale mit tomaten/salz/pfeffer/schalotten/paprika nochmal ne halbe stunde sanft geschmurgelt. dazu weichkochende salzkartoffeln ( jaja, sind mehligkochende. verweiger mich aber der mehl=schbädsle-assoziation)
und rotkohl aus der konserve.

ach ja, im gläschen ist "schnelles wasser", aquavit (jetzt komm mir bitte keiner bildungsnah (grins thomas...) mit "...das ist aqua vitae, nix schnell...":
ich sach mal: ist schnell runter und gut für demm läbbn ists auch nicht.
insgesamt: leckerste völlerei :m







ps: schmeckt besser als ich fotografiere...


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich/Wir haben heute mal ein 3 kg Rumpsteak in ein Roastbeef verwandelt.
Dazu Bratskartüffels - vorab ( Thermomix ) Quarkbrötchen, Lachs-Creme, Frischkäse-Schnittlauch-Creme, Krabben-Frischkäse-Creme.
War läggar.
Hätte Euch gerne Fotos präsentiert; aber die verfressene, bucklige Verwandschaft war schneller, als ich Fotos hätte machen können #t
 Insofern schien es geschmeckt zu haben......


----------



## ollidaiwa (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da es kein "was habt Ihr leckeres gebacken -thread" gibt, hier Bilder von meinen Weihnachtskeksen.
Gekocht habe ich einen Kaffee dazu!
Die bunten Kekse in Fischform die hier jemand reingestellt hatte sind dagegen natürlich ein Kunstwerk.


----------



## wolfgang f. (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Olli,
Du könntest doch einfach einen aufmachen?!
Vielleicht finden sich auch andere, die nur darauf gewartet haben

Und da muß ja nicht zwangsläufig nur Süsses rein...


----------



## wolfgang f. (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> matjestatar & gravad lax, alles handarbeit
> ps: *schmeckt besser als ich fotografiere*...



Glaub ich Dir sofort! Ich kenn das Problem aus eigener Kunst...|supergri|supergri|supergri
Dein Tatar steht übrigens ganz oben auf meiner Liste zum nachmachen!
Wobei der Schwartenmagen (kennst Du das ?), nachdem Deine Bemühungen aussehen, sauer angemacht auch ausgesprochen lecker ist!#6


----------



## Jose (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Glaub ich Dir sofort! Ich kenn das Problem aus eigener Kunst...|supergri|supergri|supergri
> Dein Tatar steht übrigens ganz oben auf meiner Liste zum nachmachen!...



freut mich #6
tipp: bloß nicht mit nem wolf, würfelchen schneiden.
leichter kann man sich das mit angefrorenen matjes machen - obwohl ich das gefühl hab, dass es etwas wässriger wird. 
scharfes! messer und feinhack bringts  geschmacklich mehr.
dill "ohne ende", schalotten so etwa ein drittel. pfeffer...

und noch 2 tipps: 


 keine billigmatjes, zum fischdealer deines vertrauens und vorkosten: nimm die weniger salzige sorte.
und kein pumpernickel nicht. schwarzbrot mit butter
und bei nem vollgültigen festessen reichen acht doppelfilets auf gerade sechs normalfresser wie wir.
 
für dich nochmal die digitale klickklack und stativ und lampe rausgeholt und meinen prachtteller: porcelaine d'auteuil, "les Goujons" (gründlinge). wären die uptodate gäbs jetzt 'n grundelteller :m

jetzt zum anhang:


edit: oh shit, vergessen das schwarzbrot zu buttern ...


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jose,

 sieht klasse aus ! Wenn ich ihn mal wieder zusammenschnippel, werd ich mal meinen Matjessalat ( Staudensellerie - magst Du nicht, weiß ich ) im Chicoréeschiffchen hier mal bildlich / künstlerisch darstellen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Feine Sachen , feine Sachen...

An Weihnachten gab es mehrere Salate - aus der Feinkostabteilung, weil kein´ Zeit war |rotwerden

Dann am Ersten tolle Putenkeulen (Bio) mit Schmorgemüse aus dem Ofen, Töften, Rosenhohl und Rotkohl.

Das Geniale war, dass - wenn man mal am Heiligabend durch die Läden schlawenzelt, echt gute Schnäppchen schiessen kann:

Deutsche Gänsebrust 1,2 Kilo und um 50% reduziert |rolleyes

Herrlich - gibts zu Neujahr...
(Liegt im Froster :m)

Gruß, R.S.


----------



## Dieter1952 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

_und kein pumpernickel nicht. schwarzbrot mit butter

Als Münsterländer ziehe ich natürlich Pumpernickel vor 
_


----------



## wolfgang f. (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> tipp: bloß nicht mit nem wolf, würfelchen schneiden.leichter kann man sich das mit angefrorenen matjes machen - obwohl ich das gefühl hab, dass es etwas wässriger wird.scharfes! messer und feinhack bringts  geschmacklich mehr.dill "ohne ende", schalotten so etwa ein drittel. pfeffer...
> und noch 2 tipps:
> 
> 
> ...


 Danke für Deinen nochmaligen Hinweis (->  #3129 ) Ich würde das Fleisch niemals wolfen-, ausser wenn ich Brotaufstrich oder Paté machen möchte- viel zu schade um das schöne Mundgefühl und das Geschmackserlebnis!
Zum Glück habe ich gute Messer und ich kauf inzwischen aus Erfahrung eher die etwas teureren, am liebsten auch Doppelmatjes. 
Mein Gedanke war es die Viecher kurz vorm Verzehr mit kleinen Kartoffel-Rösti zu unterfüttern, so werden sie nicht warm (schmecken kalt einfach besser) und der Rösti weicht nicht auf. 
Freu mich jetzt schon drauf!!!#6


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Mein Gedanke war es die Viecher kurz vorm Verzehr mit kleinen Kartoffel-Rösti zu unterfüttern, so werden sie nicht warm (schmecken kalt einfach besser) und der Rösti weicht nicht auf.
> Freu mich jetzt schon drauf!!!#6



#d#d#d

Matjes ist bei uns im Norden eine ähnliche 'Glaubensfrage', wie Schbädzle bei Euch in Dunkeldeutschland.
Doppelmatjes auf'm Kartoffelrösti.... :c:c:c


----------



## wolfgang f. (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#t ok! Muß einem ja gesagt werden...
Bisher hab ich sie noch nie als Tatar sondern nur mit Hausfrauen-Soße (Apfel, Zwiebel..) gegessen und auf diese Art für lecker befunden. Da dieser Dipp gut zu Rösti passen könnte, ... aber man ist ja lernfähig!?
 Wobei- sollte ich zufällig Rösti in der Pfanne haben...
Aber Dunkel-Deutschland? Du weißt schon, dass bei Euch derzeit länger Nacht ist als bei uns? Und politisch wollen / sollen wir hier ja nicht denken, gell...:g:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Aber Dunkel-Deutschland? Du weißt schon, dass bei Euch derzeit länger Nacht ist als bei uns? Und politisch wollen / sollen wir hier ja nicht denken, gell...:g:q



War ja auch in keinster Weise politisch gemeint.#d
Merke gerade, daß ich wohl doch zu lange bei Y-Tours ( wir buchen, sie fluchen ) war und immer noch einige Begrifflichkeiten verwende |rotwerden

( Hast auch 'ne PN bzgl. Matjestatar #6 )

So, mal zwischen den Tagen etwas spartanischer.
Gab heute nur Baked Potatoe mit Sour-Cream. |uhoh:

Übermorgen mittag gibt es dann aber Grünkohl 'mit alles', um eine ordentliche Grundlage für Alfred Tetzlaff's Sylvesterpunsch zu haben. :q


----------



## Jose (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> ( Hast auch 'ne PN bzgl. Matjestatar #6 )




auch haben :l


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> auch haben :l


 
 Ist aber mit Staudensellerie; magst Du ja nicht #c


----------



## Jose (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

eh eh eh, woher willste denn das wissen? hab ich sonst noch irgendwo irre geschrieben?
staudensellerie thumbs up!
(auch zu schbädsle, die kann mensch! ja liegen lassen :m)


----------



## wolfgang f. (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> die kann *mensch!* ja liegen lassen


|kopfkrat Bist Du jetzt unter die Genderianer gegangen, Jose(phine) :q:q:q  
"Die kann *<3* ja liegen lassen" - allerdings nicht die Schbäddsle!


----------



## Jose (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nix da. schreib so schon seit 1871.

bei man fehlt ein n und otze taucht gar nicht auf


----------



## wolfgang f. (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Jose,
|supergri|supergrija,ja, damals in den Ardennen:vik:deswegen:   <3   !

@Hein,
#hHab Dir zurückgeschrieben!


----------



## Jose (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ICH HAB IMMER NOCH KEINE PN vom hein

echt vegan, sich jetzt mit nem staudenselleriestengelchen ausm staub machen zu wollen. pf hui


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ICH HAB IMMER NOCH KEINE PN vom hein


 
 Nu hast Du eine. |asmil:
 Selbst schuld 

 Die Geister, die Du riefst .......


----------



## Jose (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dank dafür :l


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gibts eines meiner Lieblingsgemüse (nadierlich midme Brogge Floisch und Schbädsle):
Wirsing.
Nicht zu großer Wirsingkopp putzen und schneiden und kurz anblanchieren.
2 Zwiebeln, 1 Zehe Knoblauch und ein halbes Pfund gerauchten Bauchspeck in Würfeln anschwitzen und Weisswein ablöschen, ein Becher Creme Fraiche drauf.
Würzen mit Pfeffermühle und Muskat.
Den abgetropften Wirsing dazu und bis zur passenden "Bissigkeit" auf niedriger Flamme schmoren.
Probieren obs noch Salz braucht (hängt vom Speck ab) und servieren...


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nichts besonderes,war aber sehr lecker....

Rosmarinkartoffeln aus dem Backofen,Schweineschnitzel und Möhren


----------



## Jose (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

verführt und doppelt schwanger, chaos  zum Jahresende...

erstmal danke an big-T, mit seiner wirsingschbädsleverführung:
war einkaufen und hab irgendwie fremdgesteuert nen wirsing dazu gelegt.
mein sinn stand aber nach fettem krustigen schwein (identitätskrise richtung selbstfindung? :m)

aber: verführbar ich bin:
rindersauerbraten en masse in der auslage, ich also: haben!
fast schon beschämt ob maßlosigkeit hab ich mir dann noch den schweinischen jahreswechsel gegönnt: 2,5 kg "schinkenbraten", arbeitet gerade in der röhre. leicht portugiesisch denaturiert: wird knacken!!!

unterdessen den sauerbraten mit tel. unterstützung von big-T ins ziel gebracht. naja...
hatte ja rheinischen sauerbraten /pferd als "next to do" angemeldet. lass ich.

mein sauerbraten erinnert mich zu sehr an augenblickliches leben: ziemlich sauer.
zahnlos opa/oma gibts auch nicht in meiner welt, mein gebiss ist teuer mit fehl aber ohne tadel und wenn, außer 'dem läbbn', mir was sauer kommen darf, dann wären es die in  papiertüten gewickelten sauer marinierten fische aus jener freidura in Cadiz.

sauerbraten, den pferdeversuch lasse ich: sauerbraten mag lecker sein: ich empfinde das als xtrem maskiertes fleisch. (evtl. um veganer zu legen,,, 'weich, faserig, sauer = gesund...)
ist so nix für mich, denk auch, dass selbst rosinen...


egal, freu mich wie schon mein langes leben auf die leckere fette sau :m


ps: ernste überlegung: ist sauerbraten ein rezept aus einer freibank-historie?


----------



## grubenreiner (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich produzier schon seit 2 Stunden ne Menge Rauch und hoffe dass die 8kg. Schulter bis heute abend dann "reif" sind...


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Goil!!!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Moin
grubenreiner #6#6#6

mein kleines Baby ca. 3kg liegt noch stramm umwickelt mit Frischhaltefolie im Kühlschrank.
Ich habe ihn eingeschmiert mit Senf und Gewürze
7EL Paprikapulver
1EL Salz
1,5 EL weißer Pfeffer
1,5 EL Cayenne Peffer
1 EL brauner Zucker
das Baby kommt heute abend(ca.21uhr) in die Kugel und wird ein Pulled Pork.

Heute abend brauche ich den Kugelgrill noch für kleinere Schweinereien#h

Allen hier bei Lecker Kochen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr

lg nobbi


----------



## grubenreiner (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da haben wir fast die gleiche Würzung. Ich hab nur keinen Cayenne drin, dafür noch pulverisierten Majoran und Kümmel und zum Senf noch etwas Soyasauce dazu.
Besprüht wird mit Apflesaft-Malzbiermischung.


----------



## daci7 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da tropft mir auch der Zahn ... leider hab ich (noch!) keinen Platz für 'nen Smoker.
Ins neue Jahr schlemmen - Perfekt!:m


----------



## Steff-Peff (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei uns gibt´s heute Schichtfleisch. 
Seit gestern Mittag befinden sich 5 KG Schweinekamm in Scheiben zum Marinieren im Kühlschrank. Gegen Mittag wird gschichtet und ab 15 Uhr geschmort.

Ich wünsch allen einen gelungenen kulinarischen Abschluss und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr !

Gruß
Steff


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die ersten kleinen Schweinereien liegen schon aufen Grill

zb. 
Gefüllte Zwiebeln mit Bacon
- 2 Gemüsezwiebeln
- Zwiebelmett
- Camembert
- Bacon Streifen :m


----------



## wolfgang f. (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6#6 Klasse Idee- selbsterklärend dargestellt und bestimmt legga! :vik:


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#h
nach ner halben Std. kommt da noch ein stück Camembert drauf und noch mal 15min in die Kugel


- Barbecue Soße
- Taco Chips:m


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der Anschnitt:m


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> grubenreiner #6#6#6
> 
> mein kleines Baby ca. 3kg liegt noch stramm umwickelt mit Frischhaltefolie im Kühlschrank.
> ...



Hier nochmal außen Studio Abgrillen 2015 noch immer noch nicht vorbei!

Der Minion-Ring ist gelegt und wird das Baby 15Std warm halten bei 111°C.
Angezündet wird er mit 5 Glühende Kohlen ca. um 22Uhr.
Zum Neujahrsbrunch:mPulled-Pork.

Jetzt wird erstmal ein Polen-Böller Angezündet






guten rutsch nobbi#g


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Moin 2016

Der Schweinenacken ist jetzt 12Std drin:l
111°C.

Kerntemperatur 79°C.
ich habe Kohle nachgelegt und ein Bild gemacht, das so verschwommen ist wie mein Blick heute morgen:q


----------



## grubenreiner (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich war leider zu langsam mit der Kamera und die Meute zu schnell mit den Gabeln....






Rechts im Bild übrigens die veg. Alternative. Grünkern-Sojabraten. Als Beilage ganz passabel


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin grubenreiner
ein schönes Neues noch und Dein Braten voll original#6
meiner liegt noch im Kugelgrill bei:m
130°C.
Kerntemperatur 85°C.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

.....................
125°C.

Kerntemperatur 91°C. 	

die Vorbereitungen laufen an für die Entspannung:m


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

*Sauereien 

Frohes Neues den Hobbyköchen #h

*R.S.*
*


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ein schönes Neues Rheinspezie

unser Themenstarter#6
lg nobbi


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kochen ist halt Leben...

R.S.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

............15Std
Entspannen darf er jetzt noch 1Std.
vom Grillrost die ersten Stücke gegessen#6:l

:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Verdammt, bin neidisch.|evil:

 Gestern schnelles Toast Hawaii

 Heute Lammauflauf mit Okraschoten und Langkornnudeln

 Morgen Tunfischsteak mit Pfannengemüse und Baguette

 Sonntag Thüringer Mutzbraten mit Sauerkraut und Knödeln


 Nächste Woche Pillen gegen Gastritis.|rolleyes


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich habe Fertig:m


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hi Nobbi, 

ganz großes Kino !

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hi Nobbi,
> 
> ganz großes Kino !
> 
> ...



Schliesse mich da an :l:l:l

R.S.


----------



## wolfgang f. (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Deine gepullte würde auch Jamie O. nicht besser hinkriegen!#6

Btw: Andal, wo bist Du? Deine Kommentare fehlen hier irgendwie...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kasslernackenbaten mit Bröselblumenkohl, Zwiebelsoße und Schbädsle..


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Deine gepullte würde auch Jamie O. nicht besser hinkriegen!#6
> 
> Btw: *Andal, wo bist Du?* Deine Kommentare fehlen hier irgendwie...



Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen - seit einiger Zeit postet er nicht mehr - langsam macht man sich Sorgen , es wird doch Nichts passiert sein? 

R.S.


----------



## daci7 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen - seit einiger Zeit postet er nicht mehr - langsam macht man sich Sorgen , es wird doch Nichts passiert sein?
> 
> R.S.



Kleine Recherche - letzter Post im Threat "Das geht mir total auf den Sack"


Andal schrieb:


> Weihnachtslieder... geheuchelte Rührseeligkeit...  Weihnachtsbettelei... festliche Glühweinleichen... je Hl. Abend, desto  kotz... jedes Jahr die gleiche Schaizze. Ich geh auf Tauchstation bis  Neujahr!


Der Herr hat nur 'ne gesteigerte Weihnachtsaversion 
Sehr leckere Sachen wiedermal hier! Gezupftes vom Schwein ist ja mal besonders geil!


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Kleine Recherche - letzter Post im Threat "Das geht mir total auf den Sack"
> 
> Der Herr hat nur 'ne gesteigerte Weihnachtsaversion
> Sehr leckere Sachen wiedermal hier! Gezupftes vom Schwein ist ja mal besonders geil!



Und was hat das Board mit Weihnachten zu tun ? |kopfkrat

Nundenn...

Hat Jemand Erfahrungen in Punkto Gänsebraten?
Habe 1,2kg. Gänsebrust am Knochen auf Eis und würde gerne erfahren, wie ich das Fleisch zart bekomme und als I.Tüpfelchen die Haut noch kross...

Macht Ihr Eure Klöße selbst?

So "klöße halb und halb" ?

Gruß, R.S.


----------



## Windelwilli (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute noch schnell die restlichen Köhlerfilets aus 2014 "verbulettet".  
Nun heißt es dieses Jahr neue fangen....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hätt ich jetzt gerne 3 - 4 zu nem Pilschen und danach nen Aquavit......
;-))

Sehn gut aus..


----------



## angler1996 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Und was hat das Board mit Weihnachten zu tun ? |kopfkrat
> 
> Nundenn...
> 
> ...


 
 Wu is das Problem mit de Klies|kopfkrat


----------



## hanzz (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heut 

Bigos mit Kartoffelstampf


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht gut aus, hätt ich nen Happen genommen..

Da der Ruhrpott aber zu weit ist und das eh schon gegessen, gibts heue Abend bei mir:
Greschde Sschbädsle mit Ebirn- und grienem Salaad......


----------



## ollidaiwa (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tag, 

Zur Bewirtung der Verwandschaft gab es:
Schweinefillet mit Brechbohnen im Speckmantel und Kartoffelgratin.
Ich finde es immer schwierig (selbst bei wenigen Gästen), dass Essen heiss und allen gleichzeitig auf zu Tischen.


----------



## Andal (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Serviere einfach ein Gansjung und stell den Topf auf den Tisch. Dank dem Gänsefett ist das auch noch nach einer halben Stunde so heiß, dass sich jeder daran den Nischl verbrennen kann! 

https://www.google.de/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=gansjung


----------



## Kauli11 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> Zur Bewirtung der Verwandschaft gab es:
> Schweinefillet mit Brechbohnen im Speckmantel und Kartoffelgratin.
> Ich finde es immer schwierig (selbst bei wenigen Gästen), dass Essen heiss und allen gleichzeitig auf zu Tischen.



Vielleicht mal die Teller vorwärmen? |kopfkrat

#h


----------



## Jose (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute fast nur fisch: köhler und lachs, gedünstet.

das fast kommt aus den rosenköhlern :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> Zur Bewirtung der Verwandschaft gab es:
> .......
> Ich finde es immer schwierig (selbst bei wenigen Gästen), dass Essen heiss und allen gleichzeitig auf zu Tischen.



 Hab ich mir abgewöhnt, solche Details.
 Wenn man(n) es zu perfekt macht, kommt die verfressene, bucklige Verwandtschaft noch häufiger ange........  |rolleyes


----------



## Andal (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Hab ich mir abgewöhnt, solche Details.
> Wenn man(n) es zu perfekt macht, kommt die verfressene, bucklige Verwandtschaft noch häufiger ange........  |rolleyes



In einer Kneipe* im Münchener Schlachthofviertel hing mal ein Schild über dem Tresen: "Warmes Bier, kaltes Essen und unfreundliche Bedienung!" - Dieser Wirt war der Ansicht, alle gewarnt zu haben. Da kann sich keiner beschweren.


*für Insider, es war die alte "Talkirchner Gruam"


----------



## ollidaiwa (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hi,

ich heitze die Teller im Ofen vor.
Klappt trotzdem meistens nicht das Essen heiss an den Tisch zu bekommen.
Ich hab die "buckelige Verwandschaft" nach langen Jahren erst wieder gefunden.

Heute gabs nach der Schweinerei letzt:

Zucchini - Grünkernfrikandellen mit Sour Creme


Ich hatte noch Zucchini eingefroren und hab das Rezept damit verändert.


----------



## wolfgang f. (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Brrrh,
wenn meine Frau mir mit Grünkern kommt, drohe ich ihr mit Steak anglais oder der Wirtschaft! Grünkern ist für die Tiere, die ich wenn sie groß genug sind, esse...
Aber jedem das seine!


----------



## ollidaiwa (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich war anfangs auch skeptisch aber mit getrockneteten Tomaten und Cheddarkäse drinn sind sie absolut geniessbar.


----------



## Andal (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> ich war anfangs auch skeptisch aber mit getrockneteten Tomaten und Cheddarkäse drinn sind sie absolut geniessbar.



Meine ich doch auch. Würde mir zwar nicht zur Leibspeise gereichen, aber ab und zu geht "gesund essen" schon durch.

Leider ist der Heimaturlaub wieder vorbei und der Mutter Töpfe sind fern. Jetzt heißt es wieder selber bruzzeln. Heute gibts Pfannengyros mit Reis.


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So, da morgen wohl wieder Tauwetter reinziehen soll; heute noch mal hurtig 'nen Töpfchen Pichelsteiner zusammen gehauen 

Und im Sinne der guten Vorsätze für 2016 ..... Schbädschlefrei


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> So, da morgen wohl wieder Tauwetter reinziehen soll; heute noch mal hurtig 'nen Töpfchen Pichelsteiner zusammen gehauen
> 
> Und im Sinne der guten Vorsätze für 2016 ..... Schbädschlefrei



Moin 
zu 
Und im Sinne der guten Vorsätze für 2016 ..... Schbädschlefrei 

19.06.2014 :m


#*352*


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Roschdbrohda mit Schbädsle ;-))))))))))


----------



## Jose (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sauerkraut bauchspeck salzkartoffeln ;-))))))))))


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> sauerkraut bauchspeck salzkartoffeln ;-))))))))))



Da würde mir Kochwurst/Mettenden in der Aufzählung fehlen #c


----------



## Jose (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

fehlten nur in der aufzählung, waren drin, pensionatsgerecht geschnitten :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

.....Hein Olaf :msalzkartoffeln war die Pointe
|wavey:


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> .....Hein Olaf :msalzkartoffeln war die Pointe
> |wavey:



Ach so..... |uhoh:

ÄÄÄääähhhhhh, gibt es denn etwas anderes zu Sauerkraut |kopfkrat


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ab Seite 319
  			#*107*

bauchspeck

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> ÄÄÄääähhhhhh, gibt es denn etwas anderes zu Sauerkraut |kopfkrat


Kraudschbädsle...

Rohes Sauerkaut abtropfen, mit gewürfeltem Bauchspeck und Zwiebeln anrösten, dann Schbädsle kurz mitrösten und servieren - geht auch mit Buabeschbidsle schdadd Schbädsle......


----------



## Jose (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

stimmt; sauerkraut mit bauchspeck kann man einfach mit nix verderben.
da scheitert selbst der schwob :m


----------



## wolfgang f. (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> stimmt; sauerkraut mit bauchspeck kann man einfach mit nix verderben.
> *da scheitert selbst der schwob* :m



:meiner, dessen "Stamm" überall Meer hat und trotzdem der größte Importeur von getrocknetem norwegischen Kabeljau (Stockfisch) ist, darf das gerne sagen!|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Andal (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hmm... vielleicht mal Stockfisch im Sauerkraut ziehen lassen? Einen Versuch wäre es wert. Mit steinhartem Selchfleisch, oder sehr trockenen Dauerwürsten gehts ja auch.


----------



## Franky (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sooooooooooooo.... Ich hatte eben gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz was feines.... Montezumas Gedenkmenu: Nudeln in Gemüsebrühe..................


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hättste das Gemüse nem Rindvieh gefüttert statt ausgekocht, hätteste richtige Rindfleischsuppe haben können ;-)))


----------



## Franky (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tschja... Bis heute nacht hatte ich noch gehofft, heute das Rind auf den Grill werfen zu können...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mehr Schbädsle hilft ;-))))


----------



## Jose (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute gibts angefixtes Thomas-Gedächtnis-Essen:

*Wirsing und reichlich Schweinebauch.*
(...jaja, bin ja nicht blöd, und zwei mettenden für hein :m)

den running gag spar ich mir...


----------



## HeinBlöd (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> *Wirsing und reichlich Schweinebauch.*
> (...jaja, bin ja nicht blöd, und zwei mettenden für hein :m)


 
 Gab heute zu den Kochwürsten noch Kassler-Nacken und Sauerkraut + Salzkartüffels.

 Morgen dann Weißkohlgemüse an Frikadellen ( Buletten, Fleischpflanzerl.... pick your Translation ) und KaPü.

 Ansonsten noch etwas indifferent bzgl. des Speiseplans für die restliche Woche |kopfkrat
 Nächsten Montag dann ( hoffentlich ) wieder Dorschfilet; selbst gefangen am Vortag #6


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Istrisches Öl, gegrillte Sardinen, Prsut und frisches Weißbrot.
Leider kein Foto.


----------



## Jose (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Istrisches Öl, gegrillte Sardinen, Prsut und frisches Weißbrot.
> Leider kein Foto.


verständlich #6
mit so fettigen fingers tät ich auch keine kamera anfassen tuten :m


----------



## angler1996 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*





 meine Fleischversorgung ist für die nächste Zeit zumindest teilweise gesichert:q


----------



## Honeyball (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und was kochste morgen?


----------



## angler1996 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Diät-:q Kost


----------



## Franky (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ui - sieht aus wie Lamm... Also gibt's morgen Irish Stew?!? :q
Bei mir gabs gestern schnelle einfache und günstige italienische Küche: Spaghetti alio e olio e peperoncino con grana padano


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> verständlich #6
> mit so fettigen fingers tät ich auch keine kamera anfassen tuten :m



Und ganz ohne Spätzle


----------



## Kauli11 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> meine Fleischversorgung ist für die nächste Zeit zumindest teilweise gesichert:q



So wie es dort liegt, könnte man denken, daß es sich um ein weibliches Tier handelt. :m

#h


----------



## Justsu (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich reiche noch meinen Beitrag zu unserem Familienweihnachtsessen nach, wir losen immer die Gänge aus, dieses Jahr habe ich das Dessert gezogen und ein 

Himbeer-Schoko-Törtchen mit Pinienkerneis

gemacht.

Mmhhh... schon wieder eher backen, irgendwie werde ich dem Threadtitel selten gerecht... aber morgen (wenn ich die Bilder habe) stelle ich mal einen ordentlichen Brocken Fleisch (1,1 kg Tomahawk vom Biorind), den es letzte Woche gab, ein!


----------



## wolfgang f. (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@justsu,
bei der schönen Zusammenstellung ist es doch egal, ob gebacken oder geeist oder ...- Hauptsache so lecker wie es aussieht -> und ein feiner Schluß veredelt auch einen guten Fleisch-Hauptgang!
Mein Kompliment!#6


----------



## phirania (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> meine Fleischversorgung ist für die nächste Zeit zumindest teilweise gesichert:q



War das mal ne Dogge....
Nun ja auf jeden Fall weiblich,wer so auf dem Tisch liegt...#d
Der oder Die hatte bestimmt Spass..|rolleyes


----------



## Jose (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gepimpter wirrsinn :m

tomate rein, knofi rein, frühlingszwiebel rein, paprika rein, möhre rein.
sonst nur traditionell wirsing mettende & bauchspeck, faxe zum angiessen, dazu PÜ statt schbä....

lecker!








jezze plauzze voll...


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> gepimpter wirrsinn :m
> 
> tomate rein, knofi rein, frühlingszwiebel rein, paprika rein, möhre rein.
> sonst nur traditionell wirsing mettende & bauchspeck, faxe zum angiessen, dazu PÜ statt schbä....
> ...



Mhhh, sieht fantastisch aus, könnt ich jetzt auch essen#t


----------



## HeinBlöd (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Mhhh, sieht fantastisch aus, könnt ich jetzt auch essen#t



Absolut #6

Schbädslefrei und Kochwurst. Was will man(n) - Frau auch - mehr 
Aber um jetzt hier nicht in die ultimative Lobhudelei zu verfallen.......
Den Teller ein büschen ordentlicher drapieren für's Foto, hättste schon können |bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## Jose (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> ...Den Teller ein büschen ordentlicher drapieren für's Foto, hättste schon können |bla:|bla:|bla:



erst mal danke für die verleckerten lobhudeleien #6

und du, hein, ich bin doch nicht blöd: ist mir sofort aufgefallen, sieht aus, als würds gleich verspachtelt (so wars ja auch), und ich hatte da noch so'nen schlappen impuls, mit irgend so einer kleckse-garnitur zu pimpen, hatte aber nur ne lalla-balsamico da mit kleckertülle, da hätt ich 'n 'creatives' schbädslfree-signet nicht hingekriegt. also nebbich...

bin mehr für sein als schein. 
(gilt erst recht für die *sportfischerprüfung*)


----------



## Franky (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jo Jo Jose...  Dat sieht legger aus! Und von wegen aufm Teller rumdrapieren - das Zeug muss schnell druff und schnell wieder runner, bevor das kalt wird! Da bleibt keine Zeit für Schischigagga!


----------



## Justsu (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So, jetzt noch wie versprochen mein kleines Steak von letzten Mittwoch 

Beste Grüße,
Justsu


----------



## Franky (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Boah.....


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht unfassbar lecker aus - medium rare?

Aber das vom Bio Rind hat seinen Preis, gell ?!

Was hat es denn an Beilagen gehabt?

Gruß, R.S. 

P.S: Nachtisch kann ich gar nicht und die Küchlein sehen schon verdammt professionell aus !!!


----------



## -MW- (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Boah, das Steak sieht Hammer aus!! da bekommt man früh ja schon Hunger... auch der gepimpte Wirrsinn von Jose treibt mir jetzt Appetit in den Magen|rolleyes


----------



## Justsu (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Sieht unfassbar lecker aus - medium rare?
> 
> Aber das vom Bio Rind hat seinen Preis, gell ?!
> 
> ...


 
Á Point... 55 Grad Kerntemperatur 

Das vom Bio-Rind und dann noch trocken gereift hat ganz sicher seinen Preis! Ich habe es aber von einem Bekannten aus Berlin geschenkt bekommen, der das gute Stück bei der Fleischerei Bünger erstanden hat und mir den Preis nicht verraten hat:m - aber so ein Stück Fleisch wäre auch mir einiges wert!

Zu den Beilagen: Ich  musste jetzt echt lange überlegen, was ich als Beilage gemacht hab, hatte nur noch das Fleisch im Kopf:q Ist mir jetzt aber doch wieder eingefallen: Es gab gedünsteten Blumenkohl mir Butterbröseln und gebratene Rosmarinkartoffelwürfel von rohen Kartoffeln.

Vielen Dank für's Kompliment zu den Törtchen... Eigentlich habe ich auch nicht so ein Händchen für die Pattiserie, aber in deisem Fall hatte ich ein (nahezu) idiotensicheres Rezept und dann kam noch Glück dazu:vik:


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kurz und knapp:

Herrlich :l

R.S.


----------



## Justsu (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Meine Schwester sagt immer: "Ein Steak ist dann gut, wenn ein guter Tierarzt noch was machen kann!":vik::q


----------



## Franky (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Normalerweise heisst's doch - das ist schon tot! Braucht nicht noch mal getötet werden!


----------



## wolfgang f. (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@justsu,
#6#6#6
im Sous Vide Garer zubereitet?


----------



## bazawe (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Leberknödelsuppe, natürlich alles selbstgemacht so fertige "Schusser" in Instantbrühe gibt's bei mir nicht.

 Gruß bazawe


----------



## Andal (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gibts Surwammerl (gepökelte Hohe Rippe von der Sau), Sauerkraut und Röstkartoffeln. :k


----------



## Justsu (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> @justsu,
> #6#6#6
> im Sous Vide Garer zubereitet?


 
Nee, das passte wegen dem langen Knochen nicht in meinen Garer. Vakuumiert hatte ich es nur zum Marinieren, nach dem Anbraten wurde es dann bei knapp 80 Grad im Ofen bis zur gewünschten Kerntemperatur gegart. 

Sieht aber wegen der durchgehenden Rotfärbung nahezu ohne Rand tatsächlich aus wie sous vide gegart... liegt vermutlich an der Trockenreifung wodurch das Anbraten extrem schnell und heiss möglich ist, da kaum Wasser austritt.


----------



## wolfgang f. (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Egal wie: sieht einfach goil aus!
-> Gaumenkino!


----------



## Trollwut (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*







Kotelett mit Rosmarinkartoffeln, salat, kräuterbutter und als snack dazu wildschweinschinken geräuchert

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Studentenfutter 2.0 #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Studentenfutter 2.0 #6


 
 und als *Snack *Wildschweinschinken |bigeyes

 Andal, 'unsere' Generation braucht sich um die Rente keine Sorgen mehr machen :m

 @ Trollwut : sieht sehr lägga aus #6


----------



## Trollwut (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Naja, ab und an koch ich hier für die WG.
Gesamtkosten haben sich jetzt auf 4,50€ pro Person belaufen, das kann man sich grad noch leisten 
Und den Wildschweinschinken hab ich von nem Angelkollegen bekommen


----------



## Jose (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

was für thomasn...

lange spätzle, tomaten, motzer ella, basil und jungfrauenÖl.


----------



## wolfgang f. (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei solchen Zutaten kann eigentlich nicht mehr viel schief gehen ...


----------



## wolfgang f. (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... ausser, dass der Teller überquillt!|supergri
Filet vom Alb-Rind- als Zugeständnis für meine Liebste ausnahmsweise bien-cuit


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich bin zutiefst paralysiert......

Nächste Woche bei meiner Tochter in der Betreuung ( Schule ) hab ich auf dem Speiseplan ...... SPÄTZLEAUFLAUF..... lesen müssen |bigeyes

Und das in einer Schule nordwestlich von Hamburg #d

Werde den Koch mal interviewen, wo er herkommt und ob der Begriff 'kielholen' ihm etwas sagt 

Sowas..... 

Muß ich wohl mit Bratzkartüffels und Bückling demnächst mal gegensteuern. Nicht, daß Töchterchen auf die schiefe Bahn gerät :q


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wolfgang : einfach nur Bilderbuch #6#6#6

 Hatte zwar vorhin Ossobuco und eigentlich pappsatt, aber von Deinem Tellerchen würde ich auch noch probieren |rolleyes


----------



## wolfgang f. (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke!
War auch sehr lecker.
Für mich allein hätte ich's allerdings etwas kürzer gegart.
Ossobuco hatte ich auch schon lange nicht mehr-gute Idee!


----------



## Andal (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Bei solchen Zutaten kann eigentlich nicht mehr viel schief gehen ...



Das sagst du so leichtsinnig daher. Ich kenne Frauen, die richten dir das so her, dass es nicht mal mehr der Hund frißt! #q


----------



## wolfgang f. (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Andal,
Das hab ICH zubereitet!|supergri  !
Meine Frau hats nicht so mit der Fleischkocherei,die überläßt sie gerne mir.


----------



## Jose (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich warte auf das vernichtende urteil von Thomas, etw in der art "...wie kann man nur so'nleckeres fleisch mit GRÜNzeug vergutmenschen..." oder irgendwie so. die 'fritten' wird er gerade noch so akzeptieren, schbä........


ich finds auch nicht so toll: hat mir so einen schmacht gemacht, vor allen auf die frittierten kartoffelscheiben, dass ich mich jetzt dran mache, meine küche wieder mit frittenduft zu füllen.
ich ochse hab kein rind im tk, nur schwein,  mach ich mir jetzt irgendeine leckere schweinerei und frank isses schuld.
kompliment #6



frage: haste die kartoffelscheiben vorher gewässer, "entstärkt" also?
die sehen so braun aus...


----------



## wolfgang f. (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:q:mJa,klar-> gehobelt wie Chips,gewässert, auf nem Küchentuch getrocknet und 2x frittiert- also quasi blanchiert! Interessanterweise waren diese Chips meinen (erwachsenen) Söhnen erwähnenswerter als das gut gereifte, slow gebratene/gebackene Filet... (hab ich bei deren Aufzucht was falsch gemacht, dass sie Erdäpfel über tote Tiere stellen? :q)
Freut mich wenn ich ausnahmsweise auch Deinen App. geweckt hab- wenn Du schon keine Schbäddsle magst...
Und bei Fleischstücken mit 280g darf auch mal ein bissle Grün zu! :q


----------



## Andal (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> @Andal,
> Das hab ICH zubereitet!  !
> Meine Frau hats nicht so mit der Fleischkocherei,die überläßt sie gerne mir.



Schon klar, dass solche Lebensmittel bei dir in besten Händen sind. #6


Hier mal was für die Freunde von echtem Männeressen:
https://www.facebook.com/HeisseKisteOrsbeck/photos/pcb.1131004230273858/1131004183607196/?type=3


----------



## wolfgang f. (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke, danke! 
Leider (?) hab ich kein Fratzenbuch und kanns deswegen nicht gucken...


----------



## Andal (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da entgeht dir aber was und wenn es nur diese eine Seite ist!


----------



## Jose (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> J...Freut mich wenn ich ausnahmsweise auch Deinen App. geweckt hab-...



stimmt nicht:
 hast dich schon sehr oft gegen mich versündigt :vik:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Meine kulinarisch rustikale Trotzantwort auf den kalten grau in grau Tag.

Schlotziger 'Toffelsalat,mit Pflaumen gefüllter Schweinenacken aus dem Ofen.

Anti Hungerfreundliches 2.5 kg Stück[emoji3]

Reste lassen sich super auf Brötchen oder Sandwiches verwenden.

Soße aus Röstgemüse
(Möhren,Sellerie,Zwiebeln),Tomatenmark,Fond,Rotwein..Mixstab rein,feddich.


----------



## hanzz (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Reste lassen sich super auf Brötchen oder Sandwiches verwenden.



So'n Kartoffelsalatbrötchen würde ich jetzt auch verdrücken.



 Sieht wieder alles spitze aus hier !


----------



## KölnerAngler (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Schon klar, dass solche Lebensmittel bei dir in besten Händen sind. #6
> 
> 
> Hier mal was für die Freunde von echtem Männeressen:
> https://www.facebook.com/HeisseKisteOrsbeck/photos/pcb.1131004230273858/1131004183607196/?type=3



Dann bin ich so frei und werf hier mal meine Seite mit ins Happi-Happi-Interesse:

https://www.facebook.com/GrillandMeat-1493675697593855


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Das sagst du so leichtsinnig daher. Ich kenne Frauen, die richten dir das so her, dass es nicht mal mehr der Hund frißt! #q



Mit was für Weiber gibst Du dich denn ab??|bigeyes#chttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/images/icons/icon16.gif


----------



## petripohl (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hier gab es heute bunte Klieschenfilets an Cous Cous und Kartoffelsalat...


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Fische sehen ja lecker aus!#6
|kopfkratHast Du da vier verschiedene Panaden gemacht?
Und Couscous mit Kartoffelsalat liest sich ja auch ungewöhnlich


----------



## Steff-Peff (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also ich würde es auch sofort probieren #6


----------



## Jose (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

couscous mit kartoffelsalat graust mich nicht so wie  schbädsle #6


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Feiger Phobiker!


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gab es Seemannseintopf auf'm Dorschkutter.

Morgen weiß ich noch nicht ganz genau, wie und in welcher Form, bzw. welchen Zutaten, aber Dorsch wird die primäre Grundlage sein #6


----------



## Franky (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

"Seemannseintopf"? Sowas hier:
http://www.ruteundrolle.de/kulinarisches/a-la-carte/item/gebeizte-seeforellenfilets-032010

Ich dachte auf den Dorschdampfern gibts immer Kugellahersuppe?!?


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> "Seemannseintopf"? Sowas hier:
> http://www.ruteundrolle.de/kulinarisches/a-la-carte/item/gebeizte-seeforellenfilets-032010
> 
> Ich dachte auf den Dorschdampfern gibts immer Kugellahersuppe?!?



Franky,

ist mehr so ein 'allgemeiner Sammelbegriff' für alles Mögliche 
Aber wenn an der Reling die Rutenringe vereisen, schmeckt eigentlich jede heiße Suppe |uhoh:


----------



## Jose (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heuer "auf-der-schbädsle-pirsch".
basil, motzi, tomati, panado, olio, seehäschenrogen, und zwei harte dicke eier auf schbageddi.

bis auf die schbädsle fast ein thomasianisches leckerli, oops, zorri, läggerli... 
jedenfalls die harten dicken eier stimmen schon...



ps: während ich die kleinanzeigen...


----------



## wolfgang f. (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wieso?
Hat T. nur halbe Eier? 
Und die in der Mitte auch noch trocken wie ein Käfer-Arxxx


----------



## Jose (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Hat T. nur halbe Eier?




toll, ein schbädlseianer als korinthikaggi #6

das zweite ei kam in der nachlade, hastiges liebchen:q


----------



## Andal (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Hat T. nur halbe Eier?



Aber immerhin mit "Deutschem Kaviar"! :q


Das Nudelsalätchen sieht aber trotzdem recht appetitlich aus! #6


----------



## wolfgang f. (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Stimmt-wenn ich ihm das auch niemals zugeben würde solange er Italiener-Schbaddsen nimmt...


----------



## Andal (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Stimmt-wenn ich ihm das auch niemals zugeben würde solange er Italiener-Schbaddsen nimmt...



Siehst du, das ist der Vorteil, den ich als Oberbayer gegenüber euch Schwaben habe. Ich kann Schbäddlse essen, wenn mir danach ist. Für euch ist es Zwang... quasi der baden-würtembergische "Leib des Herrn"! #h


----------



## wolfgang f. (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aber auch nur hier... 
Bei Mampf bin ich eigentlich Weltbürger!


----------



## Andal (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wobei mir heute schon eingestanden wurde, dass Schbäddsle so manches Herren Leib geformt haben.


----------



## wolfgang f. (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*


Ich kann zum Glück futtern wie ein Pferd und wiege trotzdem bei 1,80 nur 82kg.


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Siehst du, das ist der Vorteil, den ich als Oberbayer gegenüber euch Schwaben habe.


 
 Und ich als Norddeutscher kann nicht mal den kleinsten Unterschied erkennen #c


----------



## Jose (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6, habs ja schon öfter flachsend eingeworfen, aber hier mein ich es ernst: Hein, bist nicht blöd :m #6 #6 #6


----------



## Andal (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Und ich als Norddeutscher kann nicht mal den kleinsten Unterschied erkennen #c



Mein zu tiefst empfundenes Beileid!


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Ich kann zum Glück futtern wie ein Pferd und wiege trotzdem bei 1,80 nur 82kg.


 
 Wolfgang, paarschippst Du hier gerade |bigeyes


----------



## wolfgang f. (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Und ich als Norddeutscher kann nicht mal den kleinsten Unterschied erkennen #c



Ach Olaf, 
den kleinen Unterschied kann man auch schlecht erkennen -> der sieht überall etwa gleich aus ob Fischland, Bergland oder Musterland...


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Wolfgang, paarschippst Du hier gerade |bigeyes



"Bauer sucht Frau"?
: 
Nöh, hab da wen neben mir auf'm Sofa- das reicht in meinem Alter völlig.


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

*Teddy´s* zählen nich :m

R.S.


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:q Kein Teddy, keine Barbie -> ein gestandenes echtes () Weibsbild!:m:l#6


----------



## Franky (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Und ich als Norddeutscher kann nicht mal den kleinsten Unterschied erkennen #c



Stimmt... Ab Dreieck Hannover-Nord südwärts is eh alles gleich...


----------



## wolfgang f. (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:mDu meinst nordwärts- da wo´s flach wird?:q


----------



## Andal (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zu Hause ist da, wo du ungestört, in Ruhe und Frieden schaizzen kannst!


----------



## Franky (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> :mDu meinst nordwärts- da wo´s flach wird?:q



Kommt scheinbar immer drauf an, wer kucken tut :q:q:q



			
				andal schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Hause ist da, wo du ungestört, in Ruhe und Frieden schaizzen kannst!


Amen! :q:m

Und um des Norddeutschen Appetit Ehre zu erweisen, gibt es nachher "Fischerfrühstück": Bratkartoffeln, Zwiebeln, Spiegelei und orrnlich Granat! Dazu passenderweise ein kühles Jever...


----------



## Andal (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Und um des Norddeutschen Appetit Ehre zu erweisen, gibt es nachher "Fischerfrühstück": Bratkartoffeln, Zwiebeln, Spiegelei und orrnlich Granat! Dazu passenderweise ein kühles Jever...



So lange es kein "60er Frühstück" ist, ist ja alles in Ordnung. Morgens um 5.30 Uhr einen Jägermeister mit Reval und Bildzeitung am Bahnhofskiosk...!


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Und um des Norddeutschen Appetit Ehre zu erweisen, gibt es nachher "Fischerfrühstück": Bratkartoffeln, Zwiebeln, Spiegelei und orrnlich Granat! Dazu passenderweise ein kühles Jever...


 
 Klingt granatenmäßig #6

 Dorschsüppchen mit Dill und Dijonsenf abgeschmeckt, paar Salzkartüffels reingemust und als Sättigungsbeilage ein Jever aus dem Kofferraum :g


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> So lange es kein "60er Frühstück" ist, ist ja alles in Ordnung. Morgens um 5.30 Uhr einen Jägermeister mit Reval und Bildzeitung am Bahnhofskiosk...!



 Ersatzweise ginge auch ein goldenes Brötchen zu verfrühstücken


----------



## Andal (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So weit sind wir zum Glück nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gibts Reschdlesverwerdung ohne Schbädsle........

Schwäbische Falafel und fritierte Reisbällchen mit Knoblauchquark und Salat.


----------



## Franky (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hoffe, dass meine "kleine" Roulade inzwischen aufgetaut ist und mir nachher mit Rotkohl (gepimped; ausm Glas) und Klößen schmecken wird!


----------



## Andal (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Heute gibts Reschdlesverwerdung ohne Schbädsle........
> 
> Schwäbische Falafel und fritierte Reisbällchen mit Knoblauchquark und Salat.



Sind das jetzt erste, zarte Anzeichen der Integration, oder muss man sich ernste Gedanken machen!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nur schwäbisch schbarsam:
Reschdlesverwerdung


----------



## Franky (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rumforttopf... Alles was rum liegt und fort muss.... :q


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Rumforttopf... Alles was rum liegt und fort muss.... :q


 

 Da gibt es bei uns Bauern, die sich über die Abfälle freuen.


----------



## ralle (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Räucherofen  und Aquavit ist klar ---- morgen Abend wirds heiß


----------



## wolfgang f. (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Noch mehr schlichtes aber gutes Essen:
Nocken in Senf-Sauce (Speck, Zwiebeln, Rotisseur-Senf, Zucker, Salz, Pfeffer, Sahne), Salat


----------



## Trollwut (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der Belag ist unter Umständen etwas fick geworden. 







Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und wo bleibt jetzt die Board Bulizei, immer wenn man sie braucht...........


----------



## wolfgang f. (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die greift nicht ein, weil sie durchschaut, dass Troll gern ein Ferkel wär! :q


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Der Belag ist unter Umständen etwas fick geworden.
> Anhang anzeigen 242244
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 242245
> ...




Was ist das für ein Zeugs, Ufos (ungenießbare Fressobjekte)? |kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Halt eine typisch deutsche Haus-Pizza.


----------



## W-Lahn (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Halt eine typisch deutsche Haus-Pizza.



Mit dem typisch deutschem Fehler, bei einer Pizza kommt erst der Käse dann der Belag...


----------



## Andal (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Mit dem typisch deutschem Fehler, bei einer Pizza komt erst der Käse dann der Belag...



Und zwar ein Belag. Höchstens noch eine aromatisierende Zutat zusätzlich.

Bei den Germanen ist halt alles "royal"... dick mit Käs übabaggn!


----------



## Trollwut (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Etwas dick!!!!! nicht fick :q:q:q|bigeyes


Und zu dem Käseding:
Käse ist auch unter dem Belag. Und Zwischen dem Belag. Und darüber 
Pilze und Schinken, mehr nicht


----------



## Andal (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist ja auch kein Drama. Zu meinen WG-Zeiten hat eine Pizza noch "viel schlimmer" ausgesehen. Es mussten ja alle satt werden. Hohlwangige Veggies gabs damals ja noch keine.


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Käseersatz oder guter, echter ?

Bei den Tütendingern nich´ so einfach...

R.S.


----------



## wolfgang f. (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Passend zum heute frühlingshaften Winter: Chicken-tits in the green ...


----------



## PhoenixRichRalph (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich habe heute Spaghetti mit Lachs gekocht (allerdings nicht selbst gefangen :q:q So weit bin ich leider noch nicht).

Liebe Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gibts heute meinen Schbäschlbäikn:





Daumendicke Scheiben gerauchter Bauch, mit Spezialrub (Zwiebel, Knoblauch, Cayenne, schwarzer Pfeffer, Salz, Zucker etc.), dann ne Schicht Zucker mit Chilis bestreut zum karamelisieren, das alles bei ca. 120 - 130 Grad 3 - 5 Stunden (bis halt schön krustig) im Ofen backen.

Beschder Snäck ever............


----------



## Andal (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

3-5 Stunden... Angler sind wahrlich geduldige Menschen.  #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bruddseld ja von alleine .... ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hehehehe......


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> bruddseld ja von alleine .... ;-)



Na dann kannste ja noch 3 Std. angeln gehen


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

uii, die sehen aber richtig lecker aus


----------



## Kauli11 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei mir gibts heute meinen Schbäschlbäikn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas,
 hab mir deine Bilder der fertigen Stücke angeschaut.
Sieht einfach lecker aus. #6
Lässt du die Alufolie beim braten darunter oder nimmst du dann Backpapier? |kopfkrat
Wäre nett, wenn du dazu etwas sagen könntest.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich lass die Alufolie drunter, damit das Blech nicht so versaut durch einbrennendes Fett..

Ist auch richtig lecker - Fett, Rauch, Salz, scharf, süß - Männeressen ;-)


----------



## Kauli11 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich lass die Alufolie drunter, damit das Blech nicht so versaut durch einbrennendes Fett..
> 
> Ist auch richtig lecker - Fett, Rauch, Salz, scharf, süß - Männeressen ;-)



So isses.Saugut.#6

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Un kriegt, wenn mans kalt werden lässt, ne schöne Karamellkruste.. haaach ;-)


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich lass die Alufolie drunter, damit das Blech nicht so versaut durch einbrennendes Fett..
> 
> Ist auch richtig lecker - Fett, Rauch, Salz, scharf, süß - Männeressen ;-)





 Gibt es einen Vorteil gegenüber dem Backpapier?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kannste hochkrampen an den Seiten, dass das Fett nich runterläuft.
Mit Backpapier findets irgendwie immer nen Weg zum runtersuppen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kannste hochkrampen an den Seiten, dass das Fett nich runterläuft.
> Mit Backpapier findets irgendwie immer nen Weg zum runtersuppen.


 

 OK,
 wenn dicht, dann gleich gut.


----------



## Jose (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Ist auch richtig lecker - Fett, Rauch, Salz, scharf, süß - Männeressen ;-)



war schon besorgt, Thomas kocht für zwei... :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> OK,
> wenn dicht, dann gleich gut.


klar...


----------



## Jose (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich find diesen trööt zum kotzen.
gestern mir was simples leckeres für heute ausgedacht, schbageddi  schwads bzw. spaghetti nero, schbageddi mit dt. kaviar (heringsrogen  diesmal)  zur schbädsle-immunisierung, und dann versaut mir der  PhoenixRichRalph mit seinen lachs-spaghetti die tour. hach, watn  glück, dass es (eigenes) TK gibt. hab mich umleiten lassen und dann gabs  das im anhang. 
war lecker und nahrhaft und hat den schmacht auf lachs gestillt. 
tja, und dann kommt Thomas, das 'säggle', und vesaut mir alles mit seinem 'Schbäschlbäikn'. "Der Kandidat hat sechs Punkte..."

nix ist mit satt & zufrieden. nur noch satt.

edit, vergessen: ...und SCHMACHT auf 'Schbäschlbäikn'.

ich guck hier nur noch _n a c h_ dem essen rein.

hätt da noch ne anmerkung, angeregt vom aktuell heißesten AB-trööt: wo sind eigentlich die mädels hier im koch-trööt?

:g, sorry, geht ja um "lecker" :vik:


edit & korrektur: eben deshalb #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Don´t mess with ä schbädslesfreak ;-)))))


----------



## Andal (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Don´t mess with ä schbädslesfreak ;-)))))



Macht einseitige Ernährung etwa gefährlich!?


----------



## ollidaiwa (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich mach morgen Pizza mit geräucherter Forelle und roter Beete.
Mal gucken wie das schmeckt.
Rote Beete soll den Serotoninspiegel heben.
Foto kommt.


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> ich mach morgen Pizza mit geräucherter Forelle und roter Beete.
> Foto kommt.


 
 Auf die Farbnuancen bin ich echt gespannt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> ich mach morgen Pizza mit geräucherter Forelle und roter Beete.
> Mal gucken wie das schmeckt.
> Rote Beete soll den Serotoninspiegel heben.
> Foto kommt.


 


 Stell mal ein Bild von dir vorher/nachher ein.:m


----------



## wolfgang f. (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daumendicke Scheiben gerauchter Bauch, mit Spezialrub (Zwiebel, Knoblauch, Cayenne, schwarzer Pfeffer, Salz, Zucker etc.), dann ne Schicht Zucker mit Chilis bestreut zum karamelisieren, das alles bei ca. 120 - 130 Grad 3 - 5 Stunden (bis halt schön krustig) im Ofen backen


#6Das liest sich äußerst lecker und macht einen wie mich natürlich neugierig, mein liabr Schbäddsles-Schwob!
Verrätst Du mir bitte noch das ungefähre Mischungsverhältnis von Salz und Zucker? 
|kopfkratUnd hast Du es schon mal zumindest teilweise mit Honig statt Zucker versucht? Könnt ich mir halt gut vorstellen, weil ich finde, dass Honig und Chilis eine glückselig machende Allianz bilden!

Ganz näababei: Des kennt i mir grad au mit Brôhtschbäddsle ond Herdepfel-Salôt vorschdella!:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Einfach Zucker drüber gestreut (im Rub pi mal Daumen)..
Nehm lieber Zucker statt Honig, gibt ne schönere Karamellkruste..


----------



## wolfgang f. (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ok-das ist ein Argument! DANKE DIR!


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht 'n büschen so aus, als ob Du Deinen Schlepptop fütterst :m


----------



## Franky (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

He Herb,

wenn Du so auf Spaghetti mit Fischzeugs stehst - wie wärs mit charfen Ganöhln und Tomätschn dazu?
Hatte ich Dienstag gemacht.... Eine Packung große Garnelen (ca. 400 - 500 g), auftauen oder frisch mit Erdnussöl, viel Knobi und frischem Chili marinieren (ca 2 - 3 h). Zwibbel kleinschnibbeln, ggf. noch ein wenig Chili dazu und rd. 10 - 12 Cherrytomaten halbieren.
NUdelwasser aufsetzen, Garnelen scharf anbraten, Zwiebeln mit anschwitzen und dann die Tomaten rein. Kleiner Schuss Cherry (oder Weisswein) dazu und leise köcheln lassen - dann erst mit OLivenöl "auffüllen" (ich trau dem Braten nicht, dass das Zeug bis über 180° C abkönnen soll; insb. nicht nach dem letzten "Test"artikel und div. TV-Reportagen). 
Nudeln rein, darf ruhig nochn Schluck Nudelwasser mit bei sein, und schööön durchschwenken...
******** - ich hab heut noch nix gegessen.......................................


----------



## wolfgang f. (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schmeckt auch andersrum -so wie ichs koch (greets to Hein!) : Zwiebeln mit Tomaten,Chilis und Curry(Paste oder gutes Pulver) gut anschwitzen, mit Brühe und Kokosmilch oder Sahne ablöschen,salzen und pfeffern, wenn nötig,dann die Garnelen darin garziehen! Gehört zu meinen absoluten Favoriten der schnellen Küche!


----------



## ollidaiwa (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ohne Worte


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> ohne Worte


 
 Möchtest Du über die Sache mit dem Serotoninspiegel sprechen |kopfkrat


----------



## Franky (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also Olli, wenn de schon 'nen Flammkuchen bestellst, brauchst Dich auch nich wunnern, wenn de ein krichst.......... :q

PS: Ganz schöne Frechheit - haste den Schäffkoch geärgert??


----------



## Jose (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> ...
> ******** - ich hab heut noch nix gegessen.......................................




ich auch nicht. 
und hab noch nicht mal spaghettis im haus.

fisch und meereszeug ist immer lecker.

(es sei denn, man macht es wie wie ollidawa 
mit seiner (maden?) pizza


----------



## wolfgang f. (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Keine Spaghetti im Haus?
Dann mach Dir doch n paar Schbäddsle!
Immer noch hungrig? :q


----------



## ollidaiwa (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich bin nach der ersten Pizza mit einer Serotoninüberdosis eingedöst und dann wurde die zweite eben Flammkuchen.


----------



## Jose (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Keine Spaghetti im Haus?
> Dann mach Dir doch n paar Schbäddsle!
> Immer noch hungrig?



apage ananas :m

immer noch, abhilfe naht: pü mit hackstipp (noch 20min)


----------



## wolfgang f. (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:q Du verwechselst mich -> ich bin nicht Troll Lea!


----------



## Jose (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

done

und satt.


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Schmeckt auch andersrum (so wie ichs mach)


 
 Auch 'ne Form des Outings 
 Aber Dein Rezept klingt auch gut ....#6


----------



## wolfgang f. (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Auch 'ne Form des Outings


:q:q:qAlter Demagoge! Den armen Sch.ulen wäre angst und bang! ->:m habs extra wegen Dir geändert! 
Aber wie fühlen sich eigentlich Fische dabei:k an?|kopfkrat


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> :q:q:qAlter Demagoge!



Bin eigentlich erst so, seit ich mir die Boardie-Tour-Orga angetrunken ( äähh ... angelacht ) habe |uhoh:

Back to Topic...

Min Fru meinte, daß unsere übliche Art, Dorsch zu machen ( zuzubereiten !!!!!!!! ) auch mal langweilig wird und sie hätte da ein Rezept eines in den Medien häufig präsenten englischen Starkochs ( englischer Starkoch - für mich ein Widerspruch in sich, but who cares... ) und so sollte es denn auch sein.

Mit Bacon ummantelte Dorschröllchen / Steaks auf Bohnenbett.
Habe ich mich dann mal dran versucht.
Klang von der Zusammenstellung des Rezeptes her etwas 'strange'... , war aber im Endeffekt gar nicht schlecht.
Das ganze dann mit einem Bauernbrot als Sättigungsbeilage und zum 'Auftunken' der Soße komplettiert.

Für mich zwar eher ein 'leichtes' Sommeressen, aber Versuch macht kluch....#6


----------



## Jose (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> ..Aber wie fühlen sich eigentlich Fische dabei:k an?|kopfkrat



versuch macht kluch.

berichte! :m


----------



## Jose (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

02:14

frühstück für starke männer


oder midnight to six men


egal: nightshifter brauchen ein betthupferl...


haach, ich will nicht nickelig sein: das geht für euch, schbädsle oder nicht |rolleyes


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hühnerbeine mit Kartoffelecken aus'm Backofen, 
 ergänzt durch eine Dose altmodisches Karpfenfutter und gethermomixtem Ketchup, dazu Feldsalat mit Granatapfel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fleischkiachle mit Soß, Krumbiernpüreh und Blumenkohl mit Bresel.....


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fleischkiachle mit Soß, Krumbiernpüreh und Blumenkohl mit Bresel.....


 
 Hab das mal schnell durch mein Schwäbisch-Japanisch-Deutsch Übersetzungsprogramm laufen lassen..... |uhoh:

 Heraus kam .... Fleisch kichernd durch Soße gezogen, an krumme Birnen Kompott und Blumenkohl mit Salzbrezel.

 Dann kam eine Warnmeldung des Authentizierung-Programms; .... ACHTUNG FAKE - kein Schbädsle !!!!! |bigeyes


----------



## exil-dithschi (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jupp, wat haste da denn für´n schabau stehen?


----------



## Andal (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich übersetz das mal eben:

Pflanzl, Erdäpflbiereeh und an Karfiol mit Buttabresl.


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich übersetz das mal eben:
> 
> Pflanzl, Erdäpflbiereeh und an Karfiol mit Buttabresl.


 
 Das hät Thomas ja auch mal gleich schreiben können.... |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schwäbisch-kulinarische Dilettanten hier ;-))))))))))))))


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schwäbisch-kulinarische Dilettanten hier ;-))))))))))))))


 
 Und sogar noch stolz drauf :vik:


----------



## Andal (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Morgen gibts mal wieder Beamten-Schnitzel. Panierten Leberkäs mit Kartoffelsalat.


----------



## ollidaiwa (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

http://www.desired.de/bananenschale-nicht-wegwerfen-sondern-essen-/id_75925196/index

der Küchenchef empfiehlt heute: Bananenschale in Butter geschwenkt an Senf


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn ich gesund essen will, geh ich ins Krankenhaus - ich will aber lieber lecker essen ;-))
Bananenschale darfste selber essen ;-)))


----------



## wolfgang f. (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Pui Deibel!
Auch wenn Du den Beitrag ironisch meinen würdest ->
Wenn man sieht, wie die in ihren Astronauten-Anzügen Gift auf die Stauden spritzen, braucht man nicht mal mehr Kopfkino! 
Das gilt auch für Bio-Ware! 
Das ist das Foto nicht wert! Wo ist der geliebte Kotz-Smiley?


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bananen... Affenkotlett... das sagt doch schon alles.


----------



## wolfgang f. (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Affenkot- lett?!


----------



## Laichzeit (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> http://www.desired.de/bananenschale-nicht-wegwerfen-sondern-essen-/id_75925196/index
> 
> der Küchenchef empfiehlt heute: Bananenschale in Butter geschwenkt an Senf



Hast du den Bäpper mitgegessen? |kopfkrat


----------



## grubenreiner (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gestern abend gab es fränkisch-italienisches Fusion Food 

Ravioli, gefüllt mit pulled pork aus fränkischem Schweinebraten, das Wurzelgemüse aus dem Soßenansatz kommt unter anderem auch in die Füllung. Darüber dann die abgeschmeckte Dunkelbiersoße und als Kontrast eine Kräuter (Majoran-Estragon-Petersilie) bechamel.

versuch gelungen - Saulecker.






und zum Nachtisch eine Tarte a tin mit Preiselbeercremefraiche.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel besser als Bananenschalen!!!!


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> http://www.desired.de/bananenschale-nicht-wegwerfen-sondern-essen-/id_75925196/index
> 
> der Küchenchef empfiehlt heute: Bananenschale in Butter geschwenkt an Senf



Ich mach aus'm Karton der TK-Pizza auch immer noch ein Carpaccio als hors d'oevre vorweg |rolleyes


----------



## wolfgang f. (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geile Idee, Olaf!
Werd ich auch mal bei meiner Verdauung berücksichtigen! Der Darm braucht schließlich Cellulose! 
@Reiner,
Kompliment! V. a. Deine Tarte Tatin sieht zum reinbeissen aus!
Da hab ich schon beim stürzen richtig fluchen müssen- aber die ist ja Bilderbuch!


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute dann mal Matjes mit Pellkartüffels und Hausfrauensoße.
Schbädsle,- und Schalenfrei 

@ Wolfgang f. + Jose

Das sind 'die', von dem in der PN genannten....
( Die liegen nicht auf einem Frühstücksteller :g )


----------



## wolfgang f. (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn das kein kleiner Teller ist, sinds richtige Prachtexemplare! Doppel-Matjes? 
Hatte ich neulich auch-allerdings in der kleinen Einfach-/Discounter-Version-> viel zu salzig und erdapfelfrei- leider war das einzige was mir schmeckte meine Hausfrauensauce...
Das war mir mal wieder die Lehre, dass es sich oft lohnt, etwas mehr zu bezahlen!


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wolfgang, das sind Einzelfilets und die liegen auf einem 'Standard' Essteller  ( V&B Royal ).


----------



## Jose (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

legger.

für dich alleine?

noch leggerer


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> für dich alleine?


 
 #d

 Gab gestern Zeugnisse, deswegen erhöhte Omega III Dosierung beim Nachwuchs.


----------



## Jose (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ist der teller dann nicht doch ein bißchen klein?


sorry, das war unverschämt.

zur strafe quäl ich mich heute mit nem kg rinderhack.
deutsches beefsteak oder portugiesische albondigas?

schwere qual...

und mea culpa, die maxima sogar...

scheiterhaufen wäre schbädsle :vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ist der teller dann nicht doch ein bißchen klein?


 
 Doch, hast recht #t

 Aber zumindest können einige hier im Norden noch über den Tellerrand hinausblicken :m ( sorry OT, Insider aus'm anderen Trööt )


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> #d
> 
> Gab gestern Zeugnisse, deswegen erhöhte Omega III Dosierung beim Nachwuchs.


Honig?????
:q:q:q


----------



## Promachos (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> #d
> 
> Gab gestern Zeugnisse, deswegen erhöhte Omega III Dosierung beim Nachwuchs.



Endlich jemand, der es nicht auf die Lehrer schiebt...#6

Gruß Promachos


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Promachos schrieb:


> Endlich jemand, der es nicht auf die Lehrer schiebt...#6
> 
> Gruß Promachos


 
 Meine Frau ist Lehrerin, deswegen muß ich aufpassen, was ich schreibe :m


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> #d
> 
> *Gab gestern Zeugnisse*, deswegen erhöhte Omega III Dosierung beim Nachwuchs.





HeinBlöd schrieb:


> *Meine Frau ist Lehrerin*, deswegen muß ich aufpassen, was ich schreibe :m



Der Schuster hat die schlechtesten Schuhe...!


----------



## Jose (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... deutsches beafsteak.
die albondigas waren mir jetzt zu feinpusselig.

fang ganz langsam an und arbeite mich in den wahn...


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Der Schuster hat die schlechtesten Schuhe...!


 
 Lehrer's Kinder, Pastor's Vieh,
 gedeihen selten, oder nie |supergri


----------



## Jose (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

next freut den sterne-schwobn:
pomme mousseline


ich sach mal lieber pü....


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> die albondigas waren mir jetzt zu feinpusselig.


 
 Kann man aus dem Foto heraus unschwer erkennen |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Lehrer's Kinder, Pastor's Vieh,
> gedeihen selten, oder nie |supergri


#6#6#6
Meine Schwägerin und deren Schwestern sind auch Lehrerinnen - hab alle Hände voll zu tun, meinen Nichten und Neffen auch was vom richtigen Leben bei zu biegen.....

Honigmangel halt auch da - um wieder den Bogen zum Essen zu kriegen ...
:q:q:q


----------



## Jose (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ein paar kirsch-tomaten fürs greenpiss-gewissen.

und dann der bollen fleisch.

bin gespannt., noch 'n viertelstündchen...
aber satt werde ich.
unangeschbädscht :m


----------



## Jose (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...auch was vom richtigen Leben bei zu biegen.....



nicht eher "rischdigs läbn...?)


----------



## ollidaiwa (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute aus der roten Beete Woche:

Spaghetti mit geriebener roter Beete - Meerettichsoße.


und morgen gibts
ist mir doch schnuppe
eine Rote - Beete - Suppe

Rezepte werden gerne gegen einen mit 5 Euro frankierten Rückumschlag zugesendet.


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Spaghetti mit geriebener roter Beete - Meerettichsoße



Tubifex! :vik:


----------



## wolfgang f. (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*


Gibts beim Zoohandel für unter 5!


Und wär Olli eine Frau, würde mann fragen ob es seine Tage habe!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> heute aus der roten Beete Woche:
> 
> Spaghetti mit geriebener roter Beete - Meerettichsoße.
> 
> ...



Rote Bete und Meerrettich ist geil.

Auch zu Fisch (als warme Sahnesoße) oder zu gekochtem Rindfleisch (als Püree)..

Mit Honig und etwas Ingwer, Zwiebel und Essig gibt das auch ne klasse kalte Steaksoße (quasi Chutney)...

Und gekochte Scheiben Roter Bete mit gerauchtem Buchspeck belegen, Meerrettich drauf reiben, panieren und ausbacken mit einer Aioli istn Gedicht..


----------



## Jose (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

feddich.
hackpüzwiebeln


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sushi für Leute, die keinen Fisch mögen.


----------



## wolfgang f. (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich mag zwar Fisch, aber das würde ich mit großer Freude trotzdem probieren!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gab es heute Wildschweinrücken mit Spätzle und einer Brombeer-Sauce. Hatte erst Sorge, dass der Rücken mir zu trocken wird, aber war perfekt rosa und butterzart


----------



## ollidaiwa (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wegen der großen Nachfrage

hier endlich und heute:

Rote- Beete- Suppe mit Meerrettichcremefraichehaube.

Fazit: ohne Chilli und Meerrettich würde der erdige Geschmack der roten Beete zu doll hervorstechen.
Aber mit: ein Gedicht!

--------

Was ist hier jetzt mit den verdammten Rezeptanfragen?
Heute nur 4 Euro!#c


----------



## wolfgang f. (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Barsch,
Super Sache - toll im Bild festgehalten! Da macht gucken Spaß!


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> @Barsch,
> Super Sache - toll im Bild festgehalten! Da macht gucken Spaß!



Das stimmt, #6
aber müssen es denn Spätzle sein ?;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> aber müssen es denn Spätzle sein ?;+


N A T Ü R L l C H  ! ! !


----------



## wolfgang f. (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

N A T Ü R L I C H
-> was sonst?

Zu so einer edlen Komposition passt sonst nix ohne sie abzuwerten!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das stimmt, #6
> aber müssen es denn Spätzle sein ?;+



Das ist mein kleines westfälisches Eingeständnis an die schwäbische, eingeheiratete Verwandtschaft  Irgendwann haben sie mir gezeigt, wie man Spätzle macht und erwarten jetzt natürlich auch, dass man es praktiziert. #h

Letztendlich sind Spätzle nur ganz normale Nudeln, aber wenn für die Norditaliener ganz normale Nudeln etwas Besonderes sind, kann man sie ja in dem Glauben lassen und so den Familienfrieden sichern. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Letztendlich sind Spätzle nur ganz normale Nudeln,


gehts noch??
#d#d#d


----------



## Jose (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...die wahrheit kommt immer ans licht :m


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

OK, die ganz normalen Nudeln sind wegen des Familienfriedens dahin geraten.
Dafür hab ich auch vollstes Verständniss.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> N A T Ü R L I C H
> -> was sonst?
> 
> Zu so einer edlen Komposition passt sonst nix ohne sie abzuwerten!



Hää?? wie wäre es mit Kartoffelklößen oder Semmelklößen?


----------



## Andal (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Brezen-Guglhupf... viel besser!

Brezen vom Vortag, wie Knödelbrot kleinschneiden, mit heißer Mich übergießen und weichen lassen. Alles so wie beim Semmelknödel auch. Aber die Eier trennen und das Eiweiß steif schlagen und am Ende unter das fertige Gemisch heben. Dann alles in kleine, ausgebutterte Napfkuchenformen füllen und im Ofen backen. Zum servieren kann man auch prima das Loch in  der Mitte mit gebratenen Pilzen füllen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Glöhs sin nedd.........
Schbädsle sin G E I L !!!!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Brezen-Guglhupf... viel besser!
> 
> Brezen vom Vortag, wie Knödelbrot kleinschneiden, mit heißer Mich übergießen und weichen lassen. Alles so wie beim Semmelknödel auch. Aber die Eier trennen und das Eiweiß steif schlagen und am Ende unter das fertige Gemisch heben. Dann alles in kleine, ausgebutterte Napfkuchenformen füllen und im Ofen backen. Zum servieren kann man auch prima das Loch in  der Mitte mit gebratenen Pilzen füllen.



das liest sich lecker.#6
werde ich mal probieren|wavey:


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Glöhs sin nedd.........
> Schbädsle sin G E I L !!!!!



das gebe ich mal lieber nicht in den Google-Übersetzer ein
da kann nur Schweinkram rauskommen


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich wollte keinen neuen Thread hierfür eröffnen.

Nun haltet mal mit Eurem Spätzle-Glaubenskrieg einen Moment inne......

Benoit Violier (44) ist durch Selbsteinwirkung verstorben.
Viele haben ihn als DEN besten Koch der Welt bezeichnet.

Mein Beileid gilt seinen Angehörigen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mein Mitgefühl gilt Allen, die Ihm nahe standen.


----------



## Jose (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sodele, hab jetzt knapp drei kilo jungbullenbraten (hüfte/blume).

jemand nen goilen vorschlag?


----------



## Trollwut (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> jemand nen goilen vorschlag?



Ja. Schick ihn mir! :m


----------



## Jose (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nee, komm hoch, aber beeil dich. will gleich loslegen.
(wenn du es erst bis morgen schaffst: bist willkommen)


----------



## Jose (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

???  huhu  ???

dann manch ich mal los.

...und wie macht man schbädsle?   :m


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jungbulle mit Schbädsle ??
IIhhhh


----------



## Jose (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hab ich nicht gesagt #6


----------



## Trollwut (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> nee, komm hoch, aber beeil dich. will gleich loslegen.
> (wenn du es erst bis morgen schaffst: bist willkommen)





Momentan Prüfungszeitraum 

sonst gerne #h


----------



## Jose (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Momentan Prüfungszeitraum
> 
> sonst gerne #h


wanderer, kommst du über Bonn... #h


----------



## Jose (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

keine schbädsle weil kein wissen um thomasens glücklichmacher.
blieb also in den niederungen der reinen zubereitung, ohne schwäbschen hautgout.

kam aber doch irgendwie gut an vor allem in der dicke-bollen-variante.

gefehlt  haben **** und **** und danach **** und nochmal ****, 
dafür gabs faxe und die gewissheit: ich bin schbädsle- sauber.

doch kein schlechter tag :vik:


edit: 
angesichts untypischer temperaturen im feb hab ich offen fänsterr und tempperatüren.
als langsam.esser etwas nachteilig...

komm intellell zur doppelsicht, volksmund ist "naja..."
ich hätte das essen gerne so heiß gehabt wie gekocht.
denn heiß waren die sowas wie schon fast ein gedicht in HOCHdeutsch.

zu niederDEUTSCH fehlt mir die gombädäns


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kochwein heißt deswegen so, weil man ihn zum kochen benützt. Nicht weil man ihn sich während der Speisenzubereitung humpenweise in den Hals schüttet.


----------



## HeinBlöd (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jose,

sieht ja gut aus, aber hast Du den mit Grassaat gewürzt ?
Wirkt auf dem Foto so |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Kochwein heißt deswegen so, weil man ihn zum kochen benützt. Nicht weil man ihn sich während der Speisenzubereitung humpenweise in den Hals schüttet.


Das eine schliesst ja das andere nicht aus...
Frei nachm Motto:
Ein Ferrari läuft ja auch nicht mit Diesel - ein Koch läuft auch nich mit Wasser..........


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Drum gibts in dem Beruf auch so viele Alkoholiker!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und Drogen (vor allem Aufputscher, Kokain), aber saufen tun fast alle - je höher gerankt, desto heftiger wird das, weil sonst nicht zum aushalten. Nicht umsonst haben selbständige Köche in D  mit die geringste Lebenserwartung (54 oder 55)...


----------



## Jose (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ hein, ROSMARIN á la püffpüff :m

sorry, war abgelenkt, hab im AB kuglmäßig mal nach "kochwein" suchen lassen. 2 resultate. 
ist ja ein freies land, mag jedes posten was es mag, ein bisschen bezug wär aber nicht hinderlich. 
ich hab aber entnommen, das zuviel saufen nix gut ist. außer zu ungefragten definitionen...
eviva andalusia

im anhang 'evidence' kochwein-relevanz


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich kenn das aus meiner, zum Glück sehr kurzen, "Gastro-Karriere". War immer lustig, wenn die Säufer den Schnupfern und Pillenwerfern ihre Sucht vorgeworfen haben und umgekehrt. Traurig nur, dass so mancher Hobbykoch meint, so findet man Inspiration.


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sag mal Jose, was ist dein Problem?

Ich habe dir schon mal geraten, so etwas, so vorhanden, mit mir persönlich zu bereden. Aber spar dir bitte diese Sticheleien hier im Forum.


----------



## Jose (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Nicht umsonst haben selbständige Köche in D  mit die geringste Lebenserwartung (54 oder 55)...




oh oh, jetzt schaut jeder auf sein profil und hat evtl. mousse inne bux :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aaaaahja - habe gerade nebenher Soße laufen, weil ich genügend Knochen über hatte ..

Das gibt klasse Schweinejus...

Und dazu dann heute abend Schweinehalskrusten, in Butter gebratener Kohlrabi, die gute Jus - und zum aufsaugen natürlich:
Schbädsle ....
;-))))


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...dann heute abend Schweinehalskrusten...



Gibts bei euch Hals mit Schwarte?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du bist auf falscher Fährte ;-))


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du bist auf falscher Fährte ;-))



Dann kläre uns doch bitte mal auf|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ganz dünne Scheiben vom Hals (Nacken) abschneiden, dann nochmal ganz dünn plattieren (max 2-3 mm), würzen, in Mehl wenden und in ganz heissem Öl knusprig braten..


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

OK, dazu das Schweinejus kann nur lecker sein
Gaumensex halt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Gaumensex halt.


Ums mit österreichischen Eintagsfliegen zu sagen:
"It`s my live..."


----------



## Promachos (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo!

Könnt ihr Feinschmecker mir ein Rezept für eine klassische Hühnerkraftbrühe zukommen lassen?

Gruß & Dank
Promachos


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Huhn ausbeinen, Knochen anrösten, dazu gleiche Menge Gemüse wie Huhn (Zwiebel (2 Teile, Sellerie, Lauch und Karotten (je 1  Teil)) mit anrösten, etwas Tomatenmark und Zucker dazu, Lorbeer, Nelke und wenig Wacholder, Pfeffermühle, ablöschen mit Weisswein, auffüllen mit Wasser  und dann 4 Stunden köcheln.

Die ausgebeinten Hühnerteile von der Haut befreien und im Sud mitziehen lassen (Brust ca. 15 Minten, Keulenfleisch ca. 30 Minuten).

Brühe passieren und abschmecken mit Salz.

Fleisch schneiden und in die Brühe geben.

Haut knusprig in Öl ausbraten und oben drauf geben.

Will man Gemüse oder Nudeln mit rein, diese extra kochen und in die heisse Suppe geben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Huhn ausbeinen, Knochen anrösten, dazu gleiche Menge Gemüse wie Huhn (Zwiebel (2 Teile, Sellerie, Lauch und Karotten (je 1  Teil)) mit anrösten, etwas Tomatenmark und Zucker dazu, Lorbeer, Nelke und wenig Wacholder, Pfeffermühle, ablöschen mit Weisswein, auffüllen mit Wasser  und dann 4 Stunden köcheln.
> 
> Die ausgebeinten Hühnerteile von der Haut befreien und im Sud mitziehen lassen (Brust ca. 15 Minten, Keulenfleisch ca. 30 Minuten).
> 
> ...



klassischer geht's wohl kaum, aber auch nicht beser


----------



## Promachos (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Huhn ausbeinen, Knochen anrösten, dazu gleiche Menge Gemüse wie Huhn (Zwiebel (2 Teile, Sellerie, Lauch und Karotten (je 1  Teil)) mit anrösten, etwas Tomatenmark und Zucker dazu, Lorbeer, Nelke und wenig Wacholder, Pfeffermühle, ablöschen mit Weisswein, auffüllen mit Wasser  und dann 4 Stunden köcheln.
> 
> Die ausgebeinten Hühnerteile von der Haut befreien und im Sud mitziehen lassen (Brust ca. 15 Minten, Keulenfleisch ca. 30 Minuten).
> 
> ...




Besten Dank, Thomas!#6

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also ich koche mir Hühnerbrühe so:

2 Pkg Hühnerklein
1 Bd Suppengrün
1-2 kleine Zwiebeln
Pfefferkörner
3-4 Pimentkörner
2 Streifen Zitronenschale (nur das gelbe)
3-4 Scheiben Ingwer
(wer es mag, ich mag es) kann noch etwas firsche Maggikraut dazutun

Gemüse kleinschneiden, Schale an der halbierten Zwiebel lassen und alles mit kaltem Wasser aufsetzen. Mindestens 1 1/2 Stunden sieden lassen, nicht kochen. Erst nach dem Abseihen mit Salz abschmecken.


----------



## Promachos (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Also ich koche mir Hühnerbrühe so:
> 
> 2 Pkg Hühnerklein
> 1 Bd Suppengrün
> ...



Danke auch an dich!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> klassischer geht's wohl kaum, aber auch nicht beser


So seh ich das auch..


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn's auf'm Bauernhof im Norden Hühnerbrühe gab, war entweder der Bauer krank..., oder das Huhn |rolleyes


----------



## Andal (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich liebe Hühnersuppe. Vor allem in der Version Tortellini in Brodo. Selbsgemachte Tortellini in einer üppigen Hühnerbrühe und drüber nicht zu sparsam Parmesan gerieben. #6


----------



## Franky (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nee, da kann ich meine Herkunft als "nordischer Bauer" nicht verleugnen... Inne "Höhnersupp" kommt Huhn, Karotte, Spargel und Lauch sowie Nudeln und Eierstich (die letzten Eier vom Huhn darin ) Am besten schmeckt die, wenn's einem so richtig dreckich geht...


----------



## Promachos (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Wenn's auf'm Bauernhof im Norden Hühnerbrühe gab, war entweder der Bauer krank..., oder das Huhn |rolleyes



Hallo!

 Bei mir ist es so: Der Bauer glaubt, dass er krank wird...

 Gruß Promachos


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...und da ist heiße Hühnersuppe nie verkehrt. Haben uns ja schon die Omas so beigebracht. Suppe ist sowieso ein Muss; jedenfalls im Süden der Republik. #h


----------



## hanzz (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jo und auch im Sommer kann's gern ne gute Suppe oder nen ordentlichen Eintopf geben.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hühnersuppe ist nicht so mein Fall, ich ziehe da die Graupensuppe meiner Mutter vor #6 mit anständig viel Rindfleisch drin #6

Leider habe ich das selbst noch nie so gut hinbekommen. Mama ist eben der beste Koch  Zumindest was Eintöpfe und Suppen angeht.

Vor dem Angeln schnell vorbei und ein Glas eingekochter Graupensuppe mitnehmen, ein wenig Tabasco und Maggi dazu... yammi. Da tun mir die Anderen mit ihren Dosen-Ravioli immer so leid....


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Mama ist eben der beste Koch



Grundsätzlich ja, aber prinzipiell... na ja. Wenn ich da eine eine meiner Beinahe-Schwiegermütter denke, dann würgt es mich heute noch!


----------



## Franky (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Boahr sch... aey... "Man" sollte diesen Tröht nicht mit knurrendem Magen aufsuchen!!!!!!!!! 

Und dann muss ich noch Graupensuppe mit ordenlich Rindfleisch drin lesen......... Mit Karotten... Und Sellerie... Und Rosenkohl... Und Lauch... Und Mettbällchen... Und Zwiebelchen... So richtig schön stampelpappendick.....


----------



## Andal (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und der Löffel darf, wenn überhaupt, nur ganz langsam umfallen, wenn man ihn in die Suppe tut.


----------



## Franky (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

der muss ganz sanft eindringen und beim rausnehmen hörbar schmatzen...


----------



## Aurikus (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> der muss ganz sanft eindringen und beim rausnehmen hörbar schmatzen...



Du schweifst jetzt aber ganz schön ab.
Oder wird da immer noch die Graupensuppe mit gemeint?? :-D




Wie sagt man nochmal dem Ferkelfander bescheid??


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Franky,#h

 du bist nominiert.|rotwerden


----------



## Franky (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Säcke...:g NATÜRLICH ist der Löffel und Graupensuppe gemeint...:g Was denkt ihr denn.... #d#d#d Unfassbar... |bigeyes


----------



## Aurikus (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rausreden bringt jetzt auch nix mehr!


----------



## Kauli11 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Du schweifst jetzt aber ganz schön ab.
> Oder wird da immer noch die Graupensuppe mit gemeint?? :-D
> 
> 
> ...



Klasse Kopfkino. #6|uhoh:|kopfkrat|bla::k:c|bigeyes:vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr denn.... #d#d#d


 
 Das, was Du geschrieben hast......


----------



## Trollwut (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*




Das dritte war noch in der Pfanne, mehr krieg ich nich rein


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schweinebraten, Kartoffelsalat, Gurkensalat, Schbädsle ...


----------



## Jose (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

salzkartoffeln, magerquark und leinöl


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gekocht ist wohl übertrieben.|rotwerden

 Dänische rote Pölser mit der gesamten Garnitur.


----------



## wolfgang f. (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Leibspeise: Rindsrouladen, richtige Spätzle mit viel Soss, Speck-Tomaten-Knofi-Bohnen und/oder Rosenkohl mit Semmelbröseln.
Gestern Chicken, Ingwer-Karotten Kaufspätzle aus dem Kühlregal (weil´s pressiert hat- war aber überraschenderweise auch ganz ok)


----------



## wolfgang f. (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Apropos schmatzende Suppen (leider hab ich kein Bild von meiner Blumenkohl-Kokossuppe...):


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Apropos schmatzende Suppen (leider hab ich kein Bild von meiner Blumenkohl-Kokossuppe...):


 
 Wolfgang,

 sehen gut aus #6.

 Aber was genau hast Dir denn da reingeschmatzt ? #c


----------



## wolfgang f. (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

|kopfkratKommt bei Dir kein Datei-Name, wenn Du mit dem Maus-Zeiger drauf gehst?
:mErbsen-Minzesuppe mit Seelachs (da hats dann halt noch Schmand, Dill etc bei, der Lachs ist vorher gebraten und mit gestossenem Pfeffer gewürzt)
:mMöhren-Cremesuppe mit Scallops (mit Croutons, geriebener Limetten-Schale...)


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> |kopfkratKommt bei Dir kein Datei-Name, wenn Du mit dem Maus-Zeiger drauf gehst?


 

 Oooopppssss,

 ( siehe Usernamen #t )

 Sorry, mea culpa.

 Hast Du schon mal Smetana ( statt Schmand ) probiert ?

Ich finde, es gibt zu verschiedenen Suppen noch einen kleinen Klecks ( Kick ) mehr #6


----------



## wolfgang f. (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:q|supergri|supergri 
Nein, Smetana kenn ich bislang nur als Komponisten schöner, leichter Klassik #t -> da scheine ich noch ein wenig Deinen user-name zu verdienen, Olaf 
Aber danke! - wird nachgeholt, ich bin immer offen für interessante Tipps!


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab es in Moskau erstmalig und danach von meiner russischen (Ex ) Schwägerin kennengelernt. Ist wie eine gelungene Komposition ( um einen verbalen Bogen zu schlagen  ) von Schmand und saurer Sahne. #6


----------



## wolfgang f. (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also der "sour creme" ähnlich?
Die mag ich sehr- vor allem zu KARTOFFELN!


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So ähnlich, aber trotzdem nicht vergleichbar.

 Schick Dir 'ne PN.


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So was ähnliches wohl wie die norwegische Rømme. Egal ob zu Kartoffeln, Erdbeeren, oder in eine Soße, das Zeug ist immer lecker.

Heute gabs nochmal die aufgewärmte Bohnensuppe mit gepökeltem Schwein von gestern. 

Gibts Hülsenfrucht zum Abendbrot, sind morgens alle Fliegen tot! :vik:


----------



## wolfgang f. (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Apfel-Zwiebel-Schweinelende am Stück slow gegart (61°) mit Speckbohnen und Rosmarin-Kartoffeln.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sehen super aus! #6


----------



## Jose (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nach'n paar tagen magenhuddel mal wieder was zur kräftigung...


jetzt warten 



...war lecker - und schon fast grenzwertig scharf.
bin bei scoville eigentlich eher hart drauf - aber eine von denen (ohne kerne, klar) auf den ganzen topf war arg. küche war voller reizender düfte... 

ist keine normale chili, schon was peppiger, namen vergessen. der teller reicht jedenfalls für fünf jahre :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> mal wieder was zur kräftigung...
> 
> 
> jetzt warten




 Grundlage für'n Karneval..... #6   Verstehe ......:q


----------



## Franky (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das sieht aus wie die "Bird's Eye"...

Mal sehen, wenn ich ich heute rechtzeitig ausm Büro komme und es noch in den Supermarkt schaffe, gibts heute Abend Sauerkraut mit Stampfkartoffeln und grobe Bratwurst...


----------



## Jose (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

"Bird's Eye" - ich weiß nicht. aber fein scharf #6

heute mal resteessen:

aufgewärmte (wasser) spaghetti mit gekochten lachsresten, fällige cherry romas, padano-krümeln.

als amuse gueule scharf gebratene lachshaut, reichlich.
handgeschuppt...


(die gebratene lachshaut ist ne japanische idee, erinnert aber stark an ausgebratenen fetten speck: kross&lecker)
((im anhang ist ein anhängsel versteckt, kicher...))


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> (die gebratene lachshaut ist ne japanische idee, erinnert aber stark an ausgebretenem fetten speck: kross&lecker)



Ist das jetzt 'ne japanische oder eher eine Schnapsidee mit der Lachshaut ?

Kann man die ( entsprechend zubereitet ) tatsächlich knuspern |kopfkrat


Hier gab es heute schnell zusammen gehauenes Labskaus mit Alles.


----------



## Jose (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bin zwar pervers aber doch nicht so. z.b.
http://www.foodfreak.de/2014/08/sushi-mit-knuspriger-lachshaut/
oder
http://www.1a-kochen.eu/sushi-gebratene-lachshaut-mit-garnelen-und-avocado
oder oder...

habs aber irgendwo anders gelesen, glaub im http://www.sushi-tsu.de

fand das aber sehr sympathisch: ich mag fischimkleid eigentlich lieber, fisch eben. gäste finden das etwas prollig.
also haut innen müll? bei nem 2-3kg lachs schon eine sünde. nö, ich nicht. seitdem sammel ich die haut und ab und an gibts das dann.
und ist kross und knackig und fischig und lecker und lecker.

nur riecht die küche dann etwas. |rolleyes

würd mal sagen so geil wie schb....

anekdote: in portugal endete jede küstenführung in nem fischrestaurant. "hach, wie schön und lecker, diese frischen doraden (zucht...)" und dann die reste auf den tellern zu sehen: der halbe fisch....
die begeisterung bekam einen schleier, wenn mein kumpel und ich anfingen, die doradenköpfe auszulutschen...)
achtung für das für dich gestorbene tier :m


ps: wasabe-paste sollte immer im haus sein, das pulver verreckt zu schnell


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Jose,

danke für die Links. Jetzt hat's geklingelt..... Hatte auch schon Sushi mit der Lachshaut. Irgendwo auf 'ner Geschäftsreise mal reingeschlungen. War lecker, ohne zu schnallen, was es eigentlich ist ( war auf manchen Reisen auch ganz gut so ..... )

Traditionell haben wir Ostern / Weihnachten immer so'n Lachs, wo es sich lohnen würde, die Haut mal sep. zu verarbeiten / verknuspern.
Werde ich demnächst mal probieren


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Passend zur Fastenzeit gibt es heute eine asiatische Variante. Gemüse mit gebratenen Nudeln und Thai-Curry. Höllenscharf aber extrem lecker :g


----------



## wolfgang f. (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht seeeehr lecker aus- würd ich auf jeden Fall versuchen! #6


----------



## Jose (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> sieht seeeehr lecker aus- würd ich auf jeden Fall versuchen! #6


ich auch, ich auch. mit nem xtra-löffelchen sambal :vik:


das foto würd ich aber anders knipsen, sieht ja aus wie ein unbeseeltes produktfoto.


bei mir gabs heute sattmachenden müll, on top rewe knabber-käsebällchen. passte aber zum arschammittwoch: büßen... :m

@franky: bin win10-trunken  danke #6


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das stimmt, das Foto ist mir nicht gut gelungen, da werde ich mir beim nächsten Mal mehr Mühe geben.

Heute gibt es die Reste und dazu werde ich mir noch eine Bachforelle filetieren, die noch im Eis liegt. Sushi wird es die Tage auch mal geben, da werde ich bei meinem Schwager in die Lehre gehen


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Das stimmt, das Foto ist mir nicht gut gelungen, da werde ich mir beim nächsten Mal mehr Mühe geben.
> 
> Heute gibt es die Reste und dazu werde ich mir noch eine Bachforelle filetieren, die noch im Eis liegt. Sushi wird es die Tage auch mal geben, da werde ich bei meinem Schwager in die Lehre gehen






Das Foto is völlig OK !!!

Und das Gekochte auch !!!

Ich denke, unser geliebter Nordbeck hätte seine Freude daran gehabt...Gott hab´ ihn sehnig - ähm - seelich #h

R.S.

P.S: Das Schweinefilet ist ja perfekt gegart - mache ich immer mit Pilzen und Soß :k


----------



## wolfgang f. (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo Spezie,
das mit Schweinefleisch war meins  -Vielen Dank für Dein Lob, es hat gerade in der Kombi mit Apfel und Zwiebeln auch so geschmeckt!  ...
Und mit dem Foto des Thai-Curry hast Du völlig recht! Ich hatte schon Zweifel an meiner Wahrnehmung!


----------



## ollidaiwa (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gekaufter Tiefkühlbackfisch mit Brokkoli und Petersillienkartoffeln.


----------



## laraist (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> gekaufter Tiefkühlbackfisch mit Brokkoli und Petersillienkartoffeln.



Du machst mich ganz hungrig auf Backfisch |supergri Sieht sehr lecker aus #6


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lecker Backfisch |rolleyes

Find´s bei dem Gekauften nur blöde, wenn statt Fisch die Panade extrem dominiert...

Schönen Seelachs selbst paniert hingegen ...:m

R.S.


----------



## wolfgang f. (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eines meiner besten "Reste-Essen" (ist mir aber für den Trash-Food-Trööt zu schade) :
Der Name "Auflauf Lago Maggiore" kommt daher, dass wir einst am letzten Urlaubstag noch vorhandenen Lebensmittel verbrauchen wollten und damit mit wenigen zusätzlichen Zutaten diesen klasse Auflauf produzierten, den es seitdem mit wechslender Zutaten-Liste regelmäßig gibt, wenn ich Platz in der G´friere brauche...
Tortiglioni, Hackfleisch, Käse, Zwiebeln, Lauch, Möhren, Fenchel, Dosentomaten plus TK-Reste: Broccoli, Zuccini, Paprika, Bohnen, Erbsen und was ich sonst noch so vergessen habe...


----------



## Jose (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

frage zwischendurch: verschleißt ein wolfram?


----------



## wolfgang f. (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das muß man jetzt aber nicht verstehen, wenn man Wolfgang heißt, Jose?  Oder?


----------



## Jose (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nöö, wenn du "wetzstahl" hießest, dann würde sogar ich dem Jose nicht über den weg trauen #6

hier heißt so'n ding einfach wolfram.
wie flex statt winkeltrennschleifer.
pars pro toto oder so...


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gab gestern und heute auch so ein WSV ( alles muß raus ) Essen.
Brauchte Platz im Keller und im Froster. #c

Supermarkt Antipasti / Tapas
Dorschfilet mediterran

Schweinerei à la anglais. ( Pfefferminzsauce habe ich aber vehement verweigert )


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gab es noch einmal ein asiatisches Curry, um die Gewürze und Gemüsereste sinnvoll zu verarbeiten. Lecker war es und ist schnell und einfach zubereitet. 

Morgen gibt's dann leider Kantinen-Mampf |gr:


----------



## Franky (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Abend gibts bei mir auch Schinazeugs... Mie-Nudeln, Hähnschebrust, Jemüse und orrnlich Chili und Soße! Brauch nur nochn Schinakohl.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mie-Nudeln hatte ich auch noch dazu, nächstes Mal werde ich dazu mal Barsch probieren, das müsste auch super passen.

Wenigstens sprichst du es vernünftig aus und nicht in der süddeutschen K-Unsitte Kina, Kemie, usw. #d


----------



## schlotterschätt (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern zum Abendbrot gab's Forelle wie sie Frau Müllerin immer brät. Hab die Teile mit Mühe und Not in die Pfanne bekommen.
Hätte gerne noch 'n Foto mit allem Pipapo (Petersilienkartoffeln etc.) gemacht aber mein Weib war mit ihrem Werkzeug sowas von schnell.....................|bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die sehen geil aus!!!!!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die sehen super aus, da würde ich komplett auf unnötig sättigende Beilagen verzichten


----------



## hanzz (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das Curry und Hein sein sehen auch gut aus.
Hatte heut Kasseler mit Pü und Sauerkraut.


----------



## wolfgang f. (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dem möchte ich mich anschließen!
Heins Antipasti, dann seinen mediterranen Dorsch
als großen Zwischengang Barschs Feuerwerk (ein absoluter optischer Kracher, da muß ich schon an Nordbeck denken!)
und als Hauptgang Schlotterschätts Müllerin...
Mann wär ich da pappsatt!


----------



## Franky (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sch.... Mir brennt die Schnute..... Und vor morgen graut es mir....


----------



## Jose (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

armer wolfram... :m[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Sch.... Mir brennt die Schnute..... Und vor morgen graut es mir....


 
 Weil Dir dann was anderes brennt |kopfkrat
 :q:q:q


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

by the way, was ist eigentlich aus Nordbeck geworden? warum postet er hier nicht mehr?


----------



## Jose (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nive Au?


----------



## Jose (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

fast ne woche... :m








restkartoffeln
restlachs
restknofi
restlauchziebel
restpfeffer
restsalz
restöl


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> fast ne woche... :m



hast dafür gebraucht, das zu machen ?


----------



## Jose (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

klar, hinterm mond kennt man nix von nach-karneval.
bisschen hein... :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> klar, hinterm mond kennt man nix von nach-karneval.
> bisschen hein... :m


 
 Ach, min Söden...... 

 Ick schahl dat man ock nich weder dohn


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> fast ne woche... :m
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieht richtig lecker aus.
Hast Du ein gutes Olivenöl?

Damit steht und fällt Dein Gericht.#h


----------



## Jose (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich denk schon, ein mitbringsel einer spanischen kooperative, quasi direkt aus der presse, der kalten...


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gut so,
ich besorg mir mein Olivenöl bei einem Bauern in Istrien, also auch Mitbringsel, es ist köstlich


----------



## Franky (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Weil Dir dann was anderes brennt |kopfkrat
> :q:q:q



.........................

@ alle:
Die aktuellen katastrophalen TEST-Ergebnisse über Olivenöl kennt ihr?


----------



## ralle (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> sieht richtig lecker aus.
> Hast Du ein gutes Olivenöl?
> 
> Damit steht und fällt Dein Gericht.#h



Bei uns gabs ähnliches


----------



## Jose (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hallo Ralle,
hast mich richtig draufgesetzt: das ganze nochmal mit richtigem fisch und jetze auch keine reste...








alles frisch und mit seelachs statt "hähnchen"-lachs.

lecker...

(danke für die "ermahnung"  :m :m :m)


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da würde ich mich glatt selbst zum Essen einladen! #6 Beide Gerichte sehen absolut lecker aus!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Weil mich das so viel Nerven koschded (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312826), gibts heut abend Nervennahrung:
Käässchbädsle mit Salaad....


----------



## Franky (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hatte eben die Reste meiner charfen Nudelns.... Scheissssssssssse, die haben noch "nachgezogen"..........


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Weichei ;-)))


----------



## wolfgang f. (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nervennahrung:Käässchbädsle mit Salaad....



@Thomas: So etwa? ( Allerdings in der Brôhtschbaddse-Version midd Floischworschd ond Schbeggbreggl)
Bei mir ist diese Woche (Küchen-)Deutschlandreise:
Gestern schwäbisch, heuet bayrisch morgen friesisch, dieses mal aber mit den richtigen Matjes und Smetana-Hausfrauenremoulade (@Olaf-> danke nochmals für die Tips!!!)

Ergänzung 19.2.: Die Hausfrauensauce mit Smetana ist wirklich noch ein ganzes Stück besser als mit gewöhnlicher Saurer Sahne!


----------



## Jose (20. Februar 2016)

*coelho caseiro*

noch aufm herd, schmacht ist riesig...

*coelho caseiro*

kaninchen hausmacherart (portuguese)

kning mit drumrum...
zwiebel, frühlingszwiebel, tomaten, knofi+, addons, zum schluß petersilie und coentro (das seifenkraut koriander :m) und natürlich, hallo hein #6 'weichgekochte kartoffeln' also mehlige 


heute bin ich anhänglich in inverser reihenfolge.


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: coelho caseiro*

:g





Jose schrieb:


> noch aufm herd, schmacht ist riesig...
> 
> *coelho caseiro*
> 
> ...



Jose,

das Faxe ist ja dazu nicht ganz stilecht. Aber Dein Töpfchen #6. Das auf'm Grill im Hafen von Carvoeiro, mit Blick auf'n Sonnenuntergang über'm Atlantik...... Dazu ein Glas Vino Verde.....
Könnte man ertragen :g


 PS : @ Wolfgang - freut mich, wenn es eine kleine Verbesserung zu vorher war #6


----------



## Jose (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

weisste, hein, weshalb rheinländern portugal so zusagt?
das ist das "L" in imperial

gerollt und gelellt, das ist DAS rheinische 'L'.
da braucht keiner einen dom vom balkon.

und: sagres, imperial u.a. sind gute biere.

faxe passt wie 'schlüsselbier', dem eigentlichen namen in asien für becks.


ps: dat kning war kning-lecker #6


----------



## Franky (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ein großen Pott voll Schietwettersuppe... De Löffel steit in un fallt nich üm! :m


----------



## exil-dithschi (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

oh Franky, dat sieht extrem lecker aus, gibt´s die woche hier bestimmt auch mal.

heute gibt´s die reste von gestern, gestern gab´s gulasch, rotkohl und keine schbädsle, sondern kloß und reichlich soß.


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> De Löffel steit in un fallt nich üm! :m



Diesmal hast Du es etwas neutraler formuliert, als beim letzten Mal :vik:.

Nominierter Franky scheut die Boardferkel(wort)wahl. 


 PS : Heute mal was Neues am Ausprobieren.
 Rinderfilet im Serrano-Schinken-Mantel.


----------



## Franky (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Diesmal hast Du es etwas neutraler formuliert, als beim letzten Mal :vik:.



Wohingegen der Inhalt meiner - vermutlich - zu bildhaften Beschreibung - und da wirst Du mir sicherlich Recht geben -  mit dieser exakt übereinstimmt. Nachdem man meine Wortwahl hier aufs Schändlichste - und das muss ich hier wiederholen - jawohl, aufs Schändlichste, meine Damen und Herren, missbraucht hat und in einen zwielichtigen Kontext gebracht hat. Diesem muss ich, und das werdet ihr sicherlich verstehen und unterstützen, liebe Genossinnen und Genossen, ganz stark widersprechen. Hier und jetzt und heute ist es an der Zeit ein Signal zu setzen, ein Signal, dass unwiderruflich und unumstößlich. Es kann und darf doch nicht sein, und das können Sie kaum zurückweisen, denn es ist ja auch in Ihrem Interesse. Daher würde ich, um langsam zum Ende meiner Ausführung zu kommen. auch für Ihre Zukunft, liebe Narre und Narrelese. Darum wird es auch hier immer wieder heissen, ja - wir können. Und das, liebe Gemeinde, bleibt unumstößlich!



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Nominierter Franky scheut die Boardferkel(wort)wahl.


Meinste? :q 

PS: was hat Dir die Kuh getan?


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> PS: was hat Dir die Kuh getan?


 
 Küchentechnische Genmanipulation.

 Kuh meets Schwein :q


 Rezept war von einem POME.
 Was will man da erwarten ?!?
 ( ausser Pfefferminzsoße..... |uhoh: )


----------



## Jose (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

franky zappelt, wir kochen :m


----------



## Franky (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

New, zappeln nich... Ich düse durch die Gegend. Für die Bettdecke muss ich noch Ballastsäcke finden... Irgendwo sind noch meine schweren senker für Norwegen...


----------



## Jose (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

echt, pflege deine sprache:
"Für die Bettdecke muss ich noch Ballastsäcke finden..."

ich sach jetzt nix, aber das abo aufs boardferkel, das haste gerade gebongt:   			#*31*

hands up!


----------



## Jose (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ensopado, 1topf...

geschabtes jungbullenfleisch, scharf angebraten und dann die brandwunden mit knofi, knofi, knofi und etwas weißkohl, flühlings- und zwiebel, zitrone, schwatten oliven, tomaten.... kurz, das übliche was weg muss, dazu kartoffeln. alles nicht so fotogen aber saulecker und wirklich nahrhaft, "rico" sagt man zuhause.


einzige kritik: für 'nen eintopf doch ein bisserl viel spül. mein fehler...  


nachtisch karamelisiertes popcon #6

ja, das wüsstet ihr jetze wohl gerne, das hau tu...


dochn foddo..., gräulich oder gräuslich...


----------



## Trollwut (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

oh Trollwut, man kann die liebe, mühe und hingabe förmlich greifen mit der du die pizza geformt hast...:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Saure Nierla gibts ;-)))


Eines meiner Lieblingsessen..


----------



## Trollwut (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> oh Trollwut, man kann die liebe, mühe und hingabe förmlich greifen mit der du die pizza geformt hast...:vik:



Du ahnst gar nicht, was das für ein Graus ist nen sehr dünnen Teig ordentlich auf ein Blech zu verfrachten, das außen ne Kante hat... 
Ständig gerissen der Shit :r


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auf einem Küchentuch ausziehen und dann aufs Blech geben - geht ganz einfach..


----------



## Franky (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Noch viel lernen Du musst, junger Padawan... :q:q:q

*grmpf* Text wech...

Also - Du rollst/ziehst den Teig aufm Brett aus, das mit einer orrnlichen  Lage Hartweizengrieß "bemehlt" ist. Auf dem Zeug rutscht der wie von alleine dahin, wo er soll und bleibt in Form!


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Du ahnst gar nicht, was das für ein Graus ist nen sehr dünnen Teig ordentlich auf ein Blech zu verfrachten, das außen ne Kante hat...
> Ständig gerissen der Shit :r


ah ok, du hattest also tatsächlich schwierigkeiten...:q

bin jetzt eher davon ausgegangen, daß du so einen mörderkohldampf hattest und dat pizzchen so schnell wie möglich wie in den ofen musste...den teig also praktisch fast nur mit ordentlich schmackes auf´s blech geknallt...


----------



## Franky (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> ah ok, du hattest also tatsächlich schwierigkeiten...:q
> 
> bin jetzt eher davon ausgegangen, daß du so einen mörderkohldampf hattest und dat pizzchen so schnell wie möglich wie in den ofen musste...den teig also praktisch fast nur mit ordentlich schmackes auf´s blech geknallt...



Coole Idee... Wir bauen eine Hochdruckpizzateigkanone und schießen damit die Teigkugeln auf 10 mm Stahlblechbackbleche (damit die Hitze hält und die Dinger nicht verformen )
Dürfte perfekt rund und dünn sein... :m


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Coole Idee... Wir bauen eine Hochdruckpizzateigkanone und schießen damit die Teigkugeln auf 10 mm Stahlblechbackbleche (damit die Hitze hält und die Dinger nicht verformen )
> Dürfte perfekt rund und dünn sein... :m


ja genau, so ungefähr...:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Saure Nierla gibts ;-)))



 Hast den Kasten gestern noch vollendet, oder wieso :q


----------



## Jose (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

lecker pizza, trolli

@thomas: kannste das mit mit dem pizzatuch noch mal erklären? rollst du auf dem tuch direkt aus, mehl oder nicht...?


ich mach heute quarkflinsen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ausrollen, bis es nicht mehr weiter geht, auf ein bemehltes Küchentuch legen und über die Handrücken immer weiter, Stück für Stück auf dem Tuch "ausziehen".

Dann einfach das Tuch nehmen und den Teig über eine Seite aufs Backblech legen.

Das Teig ausziehen machste im Prinzip, wie wenn Du den Teig für nen Strudel ausziehst..


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

garantiert schbädslefrei


----------



## Jose (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

au, das sieht lecker UND magenfreundlich aus #6


und danke, thomas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute hatten wir Pizza, Mit Parmaschinken und Mozzarella, lecker


----------



## Kotzi (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Parmaschinken das nächste mal nach dem backen auf die
Pizza legen, macht das ganze noch ne ganze ecke besser.
@exil
da hebt das bettlaken bestimmt ab  guten hunger


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Parmaschinken das nächste mal nach dem backen auf die
> Pizza legen, macht das ganze noch ne ganze ecke besser.
> @exil
> da hebt das bettlaken bestimmt ab  guten hunger



Ja machen wir mal so und mal anders. Je nachdem, ob wir es knusprig oder saftiger mögen.


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> @exil
> da hebt das bettlaken bestimmt ab



Dafür hatte Franky etwas weiter oben doch kürzlich den ultimativen Ferkel-Tipp :vik::vik:


 @ Testudo

 Bei Pizza mit Parma/Serrano ( nach dem Backen ), packe ich noch Rucola und Parmesan ( gehobelt ) mit on top.


----------



## Jose (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dritter tag in folge und immer wieder mit neuen teilnehmern im jus des vorgängers: kaninchen, das ängstliche aber schmackhafte tier.
"coelho" oder "kning" für die sprachinteressierten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht gut aus!!

Bei mir gabs Niedertemperatur gegarten Schweinerücken, in Butter arosiert, Jus, Schbädsle und Salaad...


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Liebe Leute,:m
 mal eine etwas provokante Frage:

 Arbeitet ihr für euren Lebensunterhalt, oder werdet ihr gesponsert dafür ständig am Herd zu stehen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wenn mans kann geht das schnell und nebenher ;-)))


----------



## Jose (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... in Butter arosiert...



und ich dachte, ich wär der fremdwörterfreak, der 'intellelele v.d."

arosiert?


und danke, dat kning ist wirklich lecker


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wenn mans kann geht das schnell und nebenher ;-)))


 

 Dann muss ich an meiner Fingerfertigkeit noch gewaltig feilen.:m


----------



## Jose (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> ...
> Arbeitet ihr für euren Lebensunterhalt, oder werdet ihr gesponsert dafür ständig am Herd zu stehen? |kopfkrat



zu 1) ja und hart
zu 2) dat wär schön...

aber evtl. erschließt sich dir jetzt der schmäh "küchentischprogrammierer"...


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> zu 1) ja und hart
> zu 2) dat wär schön...
> 
> aber evtl. erschließt sich dir jetzt der schmäh "küchentischprogrammierer"...


 

 Den Begriff kenne ich nicht, habe auch keine Lust danach zu suchen.


----------



## boot (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nicht das jetzt einer  von den Grünen kommt weil ich Gemüse esse.


----------



## Franky (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

FFFF - Frisch, fromm, fröhlich, frei - so hat Turnvater Jahn mal den Wahlspruch geformt. Hier ist das eher frischer feiner Fisch und Fenchel...

Dank einer Prise Knoblauch sollte die nähere Umgegend für die nächsten 2 Tage vampirfrei sein... :q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

net schlecht!!


----------



## Franky (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eigentlich hätte ich das Ding grillen wollen, aber angeschlagen draussen an den Grill stellen ist doof...


----------



## wolfgang f. (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:mEin Schwein bleibt nicht gern allein...
Und zum Dessert gabs Apfel-Pfannkuchen mit selbstgemachter Vanille-Sauce #6


----------



## Jose (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> ...Und zum Dessert gabs Apfel-Pfannkuchen mit selbstgemachter Vanille-Sauce #6




lecker...

nach dem motto 'quäl mich, schlag mich, ... aber gib mich apfelpfannkuchen' #6


----------



## Justsu (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Zusammen,

das sieht mal wieder alles herrlich aus! Ich hab HUNGER!:m

Neben Muscheln inidscher Art (mit roter Currypaste, Chili, Ingwer, Kokosmilch, Knoblauch und Koriander) zum Saisonabschluss gestern, habe ich mich in letzter Zeit mal an diversen Kastenbroten versucht. 

U.A. Dinkelkastenbrot, Roggenkastenbrot und Dinkelschrotbrot.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Franky (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Von "kochen" im engeren Sinne kann man zwar nicht sprechen, aber lecker ist das dennoch!
Wer (er)kennt's? :m (auch wenn das hier die "Reste" für morgen sind)


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Wer (er)kennt's? :m


 
 Franky,

 an diesem Punkt scheiden sich die norddeutschen Geister. #d


----------



## Franky (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tsssss... Ist doch nur 'n büschen Getreide, Speck und Gewürz... :q


----------



## wolfgang f. (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht büschen wie Labskaus aus?
Halt ohne Ei un so'n Tüddelkram...


----------



## Jose (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

katzenfutter mit kartoffeln?



oops, sorry, smiley vergessen: |rolleyes


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Sieht büschen wie Labskaus aus?
> Halt ohne Ei un so'n Tüddelkram...


 
 Wolfgang, Dir geb ich nochmal 'nen Tipp......... |uhoh:


----------



## Promachos (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo!

Hier in Franken wäre das von der Optik her eine Leberwurstpfanne (Leber- und Blutwurst aus der Haut gepellt, gerne zum Teil geräuchert), dazu Kartoffeln und Sauerkraut.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Franky (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nee nee nee... Labskaus is ganz was anners!  Diese Leckerei dort ist "Bremer Knipp", hier in der "gesünderen" Variante mit Salzkartoffeln und "aktiv entfettet" (Durchschlag mit Küchenkrepp). 
Richtig gut ist es, wenn das Zeug kross gebraten ist und die Getreidekörner nur so aus der Pfanne hüppen. Nachteil: man muss die Küche schrubben... 
Wenn man den "ultimativen" Overkill erleben will, isst man Bratkartoffeln (inkl. Speck) dazu. Als Getränk passt ein kühles Blondes hervorragend, Nachtisch Köm (oder Akkavit) :m
In einigen Restaurants bekommt man das mal gerade so "angewärmt" - da scheiden sich dann auch meine nordischen Gene mit denen des Kochs. :m


----------



## wolfgang f. (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Wolfgang, Dir geb ich nochmal 'nen Tipp......... |uhoh:


Mea culpa #t
schuld daran war, dass ich die Grusel-Grütze auf dem Handy angeschaut habe, Olaf! Jetzt zuhause aufm Rechner sieht das schon ganz anders (anders- nicht besser!#d) aus und sollte seine Heimat rein von der Optik her doch eher beim Trash-Food finden!
Ich hoffe auf und bitte um Verzeihung!
Sorry Franky, wenn ich Dir damit zu nahe trete- aber ich bin halt einfach kein Vogel und ess deshalb Körner nur in gemahlenem und zu Schbäddsle verarbeiteten Zustand oder eben die Vögel, die davor die Körner verdauten um mir zu gefallen!


----------



## Franky (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Alles panausen hier... :q


----------



## Jose (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Baaah!


nicht dein irgendwas mit lecker kartoffel,

nein, mein reichliches nichtwissen: hatte noch nen weißkohl im frigo und was machen? klar, weißkohlsalat zu patatas bravas und gegrillten thüringern.

aber weißkohlsalat auf die schnelle mit dem superknackfeeling...
bäääh.

also internet und da, ach wie blöde man erleuchtet werden kann: 
fein schneiden, salzen und KNETEN bis weich.

habsch gemacht und ischt lecker. sind so kleine kniffe und tricks.

hätt ich sowas nur damals in mathe gehabt, ich wär heute kanzler...

wat'n glück dat nicht :vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Alles panausen hier... :q



Würde eher sagen, Du wurdest assimiliert #t

 Da würde ja sogar ich Schbädschle vorziehen.


----------



## Franky (1. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Man könnte ja mal versuchen, SIE damit zu assimilieren  Koooommmmmm putputput :m

Aber son lecker Thüringer Würstchen vom Rost... Jooooar... Is zwar noch früh an Tach, aber schmecken wirds mir schon!


----------



## Mücke1978 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute musste ich mal Forellen süß-saurer eingelegt mit Nelken und Curry ausprobieren. 
Ich hab das heute in einer Forellenanlage im Verkaufshäuschen mal gekostet. War ein Traum!!!
Natürlich hat der Chef das Rezept nicht rausgerückt.
Was ich herausschmecken konnte war Curry ,Nelken , Zwiebeln , Knoblauch , Pfeffer , Salz und Zucker. 
Also hab ich gleich zu Hause die 5 Forellen in Stücke geschnitten und mit Salz und Pfeffer und Curry gewürzt , in Mehl gedreht und in Butter gebraten. 
Einen Sud mit dem restlichen Zutaten wie Essig, geratene zwiebeln,Curry,Salz,Pfeffer,Zucker und und und zubereitet. 
Abkühlen lassen und die Forellenstücke begossen. 
Wenn das nur halb so gut schmeckt wie das heute Mittag ist das ok.


----------



## wolfgang f. (3. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

1kg Angus , 750g Zwiebeln , 750g Gemüse- und Spitzpaprika rot , 2 Chilis , 3 Zinken Knofi , 5 mittelgroße Kartoffeln , 3 Esslöffel Paprika edelsüß , 1EL Paprika rosenscharf , 1l Brühe , Salz und Pfeffer (frisch gemörsert) , ca. 4 EL Tomatenmark , 5 Lorbeerblätter , Öl
Dazu 1 Pfd. saucentaugliche Nudeln mit in Butter gerösteten Semmelbrösel übergossen und grüner Salat (Eisberg)

-> 3 erwachsene Männer pappsatt und zufrieden  und für morgen noch bisschen was übrig! #6

:mUnd heut abend Zauberbett: Da kann ich wieder machen, dass warme Luft stinkt!|supergri|supergri


----------



## Jose (3. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

trau mich gar nicht...
schon wieder kning (kaninchen)
irgendwie eine kindheitsader geplatzt.
bilder spar ich mir/euch, immer dasgleiche: ängstlich&schmackhaft...


und dass jetzt nicht einer der ferkel-gemeldeten hoffnung schöpfe:
nein, ich verbinde kein heimliches ritual mit den kaninchen außer  "leckeres fressi fressi"

(ps: sogar die wissenschaft zerstört evtl. hoffnungen... :m)

(pps: der karnickel-zauber wirkt natürlich nur OHNE schbaädsle... )


reich ich mal nach, die arg verkürzte fotostrecke. hatte gemüse und alles gesunde im separaten topf - und dann den einen, alle zu binden :m, im backofen.

bin heute bescheiden angelegt, morgen, über- und übermorgen gemüse.

jetzte aber  "kning cubana", schön und kaffebraun ...

männo, lecker fressi mit knabbern, voll der luxus armer programmer.

jaja, bescheidenheit ist eine zier: kaninchen ohne alles...

gutes jose auf Low Carb :m


----------



## grubenreiner (4. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zander Elsäßer Art, allerdings um den Zander nicht zu sehr zu überdecken mit mildem Wein und zurückhaltend gewürzt. leider nur suboptimales Handyfoto


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mal eine Frage an die Fleischprofis:

 Ich bekomme diese Woche Rinder-Flanksteaks und möchte welche vakuumieren. Ich benutze ein gutes Gerät von LaVa. Wie lange kann ich das Fleisch bei ca. 3° im Kühlschrank aufbewahren? Ist es sinnvoll, das Fleisch vorher zu marinieren (wegen der Reifung)?

 Jürgen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Fleischprofis:
> 
> Ich bekomme diese Woche Rinder-Flanksteaks und möchte welche vakuumieren. Ich benutze ein gutes Gerät von LaVa. Wie lange kann ich das Fleisch bei ca. 3° im Kühlschrank aufbewahren? Ist es sinnvoll, das Fleisch vorher zu marinieren (wegen der Reifung)?
> 
> Jürgen



Kommt drauf an, wie lange das Rind vorher schon abhing. Bekommst du das Rind vom Fachmann/Fleischer/Schlachter des Vertrauens, wird er dir das sicher sagen können. Grundsätzlich würde ich mal sagen, bei 3° und einlaminiert-bis zwei Wochen, aber da spielen so viele Faktoren eine Rolle, von daher, etwas mehr Infos über das Grundprodukt.
Wichtig ist, wirklich keimfrei zu arbeiten-Pfoten waschen, und, wie gesagt, zu wissen, wie lange das Rind schon abhing. Hack mal 'n Foto vom Fleisch hier rein,da kann man das abschätzen.
Marinieren erst 1-2 Tage vor finaler Zubereitung!

Wieso frierst du nicht ein?

Cheers


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das Fleisch kommt von Rewe, wird also noch nicht so lange abgehangen sein. Bin kein so großer Freund vom Steak einfrieren, daher auch der Gedanke des vorher marinierens.

 Jürgen


----------



## lurchi19 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Zander Elsäßer Art


Sieht klasse aus! Hast du das genaue Rezept parat?


----------



## grubenreiner (7. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



lurchi19 schrieb:


> Sieht klasse aus! Hast du das genaue Rezept parat?



ein genaues rezpt hab ich nicht, aber ein grobes ;-):
Der Zander kommt geschuppt, ausgenommen und ohne Kiemen sowie mit Salz,  Pfeffer, Kräutern nach Gusto und großzügig Butter eingerieben aufs  Backblech. Dazu gieße ich einen milden halbtrockenen Weißwein, für mich  ein einfacher Müller Thurgau von meinem Hauswinzer und etwas  nicht zu  starken Fischfond und ne Prise Zucker (wo säure, da Zucker und  umgekehrt) . Nicht viel, nur so dass das    	Blech 

    ca. 1-1,5 cm bedeckt ist. Wenns kräftiger sein darf wie beim Hecht auch  gern ein paar Zwiebeln/Möhren in die Bauchhöhle. Bei niedriger  Temperatur im Ofen garen (ca. 70-75°), dabei immer wieder den Sud, vor  allem die oben schwimmende Butter über den Fisch schöpfen. Am Ende nach  belieben mit dem Oberhitzegrill anknuspern. Wers etwas sauciger mag kann mehr Fond und etwas sahne angießen, gitb n feines Sößchen, mir reicht das bißchen Weinsud mit der Butter.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Das Fleisch kommt von Rewe, wird also noch nicht so lange abgehangen sein. Bin kein so großer Freund vom Steak einfrieren, daher auch der Gedanke des vorher marinierens.
> 
> Jürgen



In der Tat, da kannst du davon ausgehen, daß das Rind nicht lange genug abhing.
Je roter und heller das Fleisch, desto frischer und zäh

Und da sind wir beim Marinieren. Ebenso wie beim Abhängen soll dadurch über Enzyme und Stoffwechselprodukte(Milchsäure z.B.) das Gewebe mürbe gemacht werden. Der Effekt ist derselbe, abgesehen davon, daß eine Marinade noch zusätzlich Würze mitbringt.
Ergo, je länger das Fleisch abgehangen hat, desto weniger Zeit würde ich für eine eventuelle Marinade einplanen.
Wenn es sehr frisch ist, kannste ruhig mit paar Tagen in Marinade experimentieren. 
Kannst ja zwei separate Chargen ansetzen und dann hier mal berichten.

Cheers


----------



## lurchi19 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> ein genaues rezpt hab ich nicht, aber ein grobes ;-)


Danke. Werde ich dann gerne mal nachkochen!


----------



## Sepp Meier (7. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Bei niedriger  Temperatur im Ofen garen (ca. 70-75°)...



Wie lange hast du einen normalen Zander bei den niedrigen Temperaturen dann so im Ofen, bis er einigermaßen gar ist? |kopfkrat


----------



## Ossipeter (7. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> In der Tat, da kannst du davon ausgehen, daß das Rind nicht lange genug abhing.
> Je roter und heller das Fleisch, desto frischer und zäh
> 
> Und da sind wir beim Marinieren. Ebenso wie beim Abhängen soll dadurch über Enzyme und Stoffwechselprodukte(Milchsäure z.B.) das Gewebe mürbe gemacht werden. Der Effekt ist derselbe, abgesehen davon, daß eine Marinade noch zusätzlich Würze mitbringt.
> ...


da bin ich voll bei dir! Gut abgehangen ist das 
Beste!


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Noch habe ich das Fleisch nicht, aber wohl übermorgen. Bin mal auf die Farbe gespannt, gehe aber davon aus, dass es für eine knappe Woche in Marinade vakuumiert wird.
 Werde mich dann noch mal melden, danke.:m


----------



## BallerNacken (7. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gerade gestern erst die Folge zum Flanksteak von BBQ aus Rheinhessen gesehen.
Das Ergebnis sieht sehr gut aus. Allerdings ist das Fleisch bei ihm Qualitativ auch sehr hochwertig und gut abgehangen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZS0eW3tq-nw



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Noch habe ich das Fleisch nicht, aber wohl übermorgen. Bin mal auf die Farbe gespannt, gehe aber davon aus, dass es für eine knappe Woche in Marinade vakuumiert wird.
> Werde mich dann noch mal melden, danke.:m


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schön zum kaffee - quarkbällchen -


----------



## lurchi19 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

|bigeyes Die sehen gut aus. Guten Hunger!


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Noch habe ich das Fleisch nicht, aber wohl übermorgen. Bin mal auf die Farbe gespannt, gehe aber davon aus, dass es für eine knappe Woche in Marinade vakuumiert wird.
> Werde mich dann noch mal melden, danke.:m




So, habe das Fleisch heute gesehen, und Abstand davon genommen. Es war etwa so dick (dünn), dass man die Bildzeitung dadurch hätte lesen können.

Trotzdem danke fürs Feedback.:m


----------



## Zerdan (10. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

magst du mal das quarkbällchenrezept mit uns teilen bitte?
 die sehen nämlich echt lecker aus!! danke dir


----------



## exil-dithschi (10. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zerdan schrieb:


> magst du mal das quarkbällchenrezept mit uns teilen bitte?
> die sehen nämlich echt lecker aus!! danke dir


aber achtung - suchtgefahr -




> Friteuse anschmeissen, oder eben ´nen Topf/´ne Pfanne - 1 l Sonnenblumenöl rein.
> 
> Währenddessen
> 
> ...


mega simpel und schnell gemacht.
kann man natürlich auch beliebig variieren, hab´ z.b. einmal auch ein paar bällchen mit in calvados eingelegten rosinen bereichert.


----------



## Jose (11. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich nenns mal "fressifressi"
hähnchenunterschenkel in spare-ribs-marinade

fressslecker aber nix mit zig sternen. aber ner halben flasche gin :m

kategorie: schbädslefrei


----------



## Andal (11. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nach einer halben Pulle Gin schmecken Schbäddsle auch wie Huhn... oder irgendwie.


----------



## Jose (11. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

alles ne frage des trainings.

spätzle seh ich eher als koma-retter


----------



## Franky (12. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Leider ohne Fotos - die Bagage war zu schnell... Gestern lagen ein paar Ribeyes, New York Strips und Sirloin Filets auf dem Grill. Waren alle im Publix im Angebot - und einfach hammergeil und lecker! 
Eigentlich wollten wir Fisch machen, aber der war mit rund 20 USD pro Pound Schellfisch doch ein wenig zu teuer...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollten wir Fisch machen, aber der war mit rund 20 USD pro Pound Schellfisch doch ein wenig zu teuer...



Hast du keine Angler im Bekanntenkreis??#h


----------



## Jose (12. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...und überhaupt: wo treibste dich rum?


----------



## jobo61 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das gabs bei mir die Tage, frische Lammleber mit Kartoffelpüree.
Einfach, aber göttlich.
Die Selbst-gemachten Lammbratwürste gibt's die Tage:vik:


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jobo61 schrieb:


> Das gabs bei mir die Tage, frische Lammleber mit Kartoffelpüree.
> Einfach, aber göttlich.
> Die Selbst-gemachten Lammbratwürste gibt's die Tage:vik:



Stimmt, Lammleber ist göttlich


----------



## Mücke1978 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gibt's lecker Forelle im Gemüse und Aprikosenbett mit ordentlich selbstgemachter Kräuterbutter.


----------



## Jose (13. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

rievkooche 


für die im ausland: klick

aber mit erheblich mehr zwiebeln


----------



## Steff-Peff (13. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> rievkooche
> 
> 
> für die im ausland: klick
> ...




Heißen bei uns Doatsche #6
Sehr lecker, aber auch sehr mächtig |uhoh:


----------



## Jose (13. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

klingt irgendwie komisch in meinen ohren

bin aufgewachsen mit "kartoffelpuffer", dann halb assimiliert hießen die "reibekuchen" - und jetzt als vollassimilierter rheinischer asi eben rievkooche.

nur leider keinen apfel geschweige denn mus im haus


----------



## Andal (13. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich bin mit Reiberdatschi groß geworden. Entweder mit Apfelkoch (Kompott), oder als Beilage zur Kartoffelsuppe mit Würschtel.


----------



## Jose (13. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> ...Sehr lecker, aber auch sehr mächtig |uhoh:



da sagste was, total wunder punkt:

früher, d.h. in jungen jahren stapelweise vernascht.
heute ist bei höchstens drei/vier schluss oder magen putt.
time is a hooligan


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:mDanke Jungs!
Jetzt weiß ich womit ich heute die Sippe satt kriege:
Schweine-Medaillons, Speckbohnen, Karoffelpuffer (mit Lauch und ein wenig Möhre drin) und kurz angebratenen Apfelringen.
Geil, da freu ich mich selber drauf!!!


----------



## Jose (14. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

lasst es euch schmecken #6


ich steh gerade aufm schlauch:
angedacht war kassler mit sauerkraut und aufgewärmten mehligen -
ich geh richtung küche und krieg den geschmack von flöns in den kopf - frust eins, da kein flöns im haus (doch ein zugezogener...), dann eben plan 1  und frust zwei: nur rotkohl, nix mit sauer.
au mann...

wat nu?

dann eben mit rotkohl, stößt mir trotzdem sauer auf...


----------



## Andal (14. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ripperl mit Blaukraut und Kartoffeln ist doch auch nicht verkehrt. Blunzeng'röstl kannst ja morgen immer noch schmurgeln. #h


----------



## Jose (14. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

haste recht, aber kenntste doch: so 'nen jieper inne nase


----------



## Andal (14. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jieper ist tödlich und immer auf das, was eben nicht im Haus ist.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn Du gerade geile auf Flöns bist, dann schmeckt alles Andere seeehr faad


----------



## Jose (14. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

stimmt.
aber satt. immerhin. setzei gepimpt...

aber hat so gar nix von flöns oder sauer....


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> lasst es euch schmecken #6


Nachträglich DANKE!
War ma wieder saulegga!


----------



## Jose (15. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute wär flöns nur würgreiz

albondigas sind angesagt, wie meine saudade nach zuhause und o passado... (Robert Crumb Meatball & Honigmund Kaminski)

rezept ist hier beschrieben, ist aber das meiner mamacita

soll ne woche reichen, mit papas statt mammis :m,
salsa statt walzer 
käm auch mit schbädsle un sooß gut.
drei bilder, "falsche quarkbällchen", "no inferno" und "pois, pois".
kann man einfrieren.

so, jetze mach ich salsa und papas. und ja està: 









ps: schon wahnsinn, hab gerade nach "Honigmund Kaminski" gegurgelt, das hier war schon der fünfte treffer. respeckt an doc & franz ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mensch Jose, es ist ja nicht immer leicht, Dein Geschreibsel zu verstehen.
Spanische Frickadelle hätte sofort verstanden.
Sehen sehr lecker aus.
Was ist denn jetzt mit Flöns ?


----------



## Jose (15. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gar nix.
gestern abend hats mich sehnsuchtsvoll angeflogen, heut eher gar nicht.
und, jaja, mein geschreibsel...

ich muss bei den meisten hier auch nen übersetzer benutzen, ok. die schwobn hamms hier schon penitriert (ohne 's'), bei meinen posts hilft eventuell dat gugl-übersetz 
und falls ganz im zweifel, dann denk "aha portugiesisch oder so" oder "assi-talk".
mach disch bloße koa kopf net...


aber mal ichzudu: was sagste den in madrid beim zwischenstop im Atocha oder Chamartin?


frickadellen? glaubsch net... #6


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Na ja, bei vielen  einheimischen hab ich noch größere Probleme sie zu verstehen. Wie Du schon sagtest, da hilft nicht mal.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vielleicht Fleischpflanzerl??|bigeyes:m in Atocha


----------



## wolfgang f. (16. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei Albondigas fällt mir das ein:

http://www.kochbar.de/rezept/327271/Papas-Chorridas.html

Kennt Ihr das , Männers? Gibts bei uns öfters mal mit etwas abgeänderten Zutatenmengen (zB mehr Zwiebelchen...) und dazu sowas ähnliches wie Eure Mettenden oder eben gebratenes Fleisch. Saulegga!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (16. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Klöpse sehen echt lecker aus #6 Da würde ich definitiv schwach werden...
Bei mir gibt's heute ne gute alte Linsensuppe, allerdings werde ich diesmal Beluga-Linsen verwenden, Foto und kompetentes Geschmacksgutachten kommt später


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (16. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lecker Linsensuppe, natürlich mit westfälische Mettwurst und einem Butterbrot mit Salz und Kümmel dabei. Sehr lecker und einer meiner Lieblingseintöpfe


----------



## exil-dithschi (16. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sehen sehr gut aus - sowohl die hackbällchen, als auch die linsensuppe.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (16. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vielen Dank, kleiner Tipp: Auch wenn es mittlerweile ein wenig außer Mode gekommen ist, Eintöpfe lassen sich prima einkochen und mit ans Wasser nehmen. Der Vorteil: Es muss nicht gekühlt werden und beim Ansitz hat man was richtig leckeres in den Backen - Dosenfutter kommt mir nicht mehr mit zum Angeln.


----------



## Andal (16. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Der Vorteil: Es muss nicht gekühlt werden und beim Ansitz hat man was richtig leckeres in den Backen - Dosenfutter kommt mir nicht mehr mit zum Angeln.



Viele Eintöpfe lassen sich am Wasser auch direkt aus frischen Zutaten kochen. Ein weiterer Vorteil: Wenn man mitten drin im Schnibbeln, Schälen und Köcheln ist und man eigentlich so gar keine Hand frei hat, geht oft der Bissanzeiger, denn wie wir wissen, sind Fische richtig hinterfotzig!


----------



## exil-dithschi (16. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, kleiner Tipp: Auch wenn es mittlerweile ein wenig außer Mode gekommen ist, Eintöpfe lassen sich prima einkochen und mit ans Wasser nehmen.


ich denke bei vielen kommt das nie aus der mode und eintopf am wasser selber kochen? schmeckt doch aufgewärmt viel besser.

ich schwanke noch, hier oben ist schon sowas wie frühling angesagt, für ´nen eintopf definitiv nicht das richtige wetterchen...obwohl...|kopfkrat ...na mal schauen, müsste noch ein paar stangenbohnen im frost haben...


----------



## Jose (16. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

erstmal danke für den beifall 



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Bei Albondigas fällt mir das ein:
> 
> http://www.kochbar.de/rezept/327271/Papas-Chorridas.html
> 
> Kennt Ihr das , Männers? ...



kenn ich und ist lecker. kenn ich hauptsächlich als freude für kinder in der kälteren jahreszeit, so wie gazpacheo in der heißen. alles sehr leckere "arme-leute-essen".
mehr davon!



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Lecker Linsensuppe...



ist auch sowas "vergessenes" der leckersten sorte : eintopf.
steht bei mir seit portugal ganz hoch im kurs: immer lecker und verdammt wenig spül :m


@kaffebarsch, tolles foto, wie ausm katalog. gute kamera oder knoff-hoff?


(eventuell sollten wir mal den jeweiligen BMI des leckermauls dazu schreiben, so als warnung... |rolleyes)


----------



## Jose (16. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

anmerkung zu meinen "klöpsen"

eingefrorene inne frische salsa macht max 30 min für leckerstes sauberes essen.

tk pizza im backofen statt inner grauen tonne so um die 20 min

klöpse rules :m


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (16. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> @kaffebarsch, tolles foto, wie ausm katalog. gute kamera oder knoff-hoff?
> 
> 
> (eventuell sollten wir mal den jeweiligen BMI des leckermauls dazu schreiben, so als warnung... |rolleyes)



Danke #h Ist ne Eos600D und das klassische 50mm/1.8 Objektiv. Fotografie ist ein kleines Hobby von mir bzw. hab ich es auch im Studium ein wenig gelernt. Manchmal hat man Bock drauf, manchmal halt nur schnell das Handy 

BMI: 1,86m / 96kg, darf sich jeder selbst ausrechnen :vik:


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich fotografiere zwar nicht annähernd so schön wie unser Kaffeebarsch, aber mein Selbstgekochtes schmeckt mir meistens...|supergri
Aus diesen Zutaten:


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...wurde dieses wohlschmeckende Curry:


----------



## exil-dithschi (17. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

cowboyessen, wie es mein opa immer nannte, gut, anstelle der bremsklötz bevorzugte er zwei rohe eier, aber lecker war´s trotzdem.


----------



## NaabMäx (17. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo,

Kennt jemand ein Karpfenrezept, wo man den typischen Karpfengeschmack weg bekommt. Blau, Fischpflänzechen, hab ich, auser paniert in der Pfanne auch schon probiert.  -Krieg ich nicht runter. Was habt den Ihr da so für Tricks auf Lager?

mfg
NM


----------



## Andal (17. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mach da a g'scheits Schweinsbratl.


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Mäx,
probiers mit heißräuchern im Tisch-Räucherofen! Ich finde die Tiere um die ca. 3kg könnens locker mit den meisten anderen aufnehmen...
Daraus kannst Du dann ja auch jede Menge andere Gerichte zubereiten wie zB Pasta mit "Lachs"-Sahnesauce...


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (17. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das Curry und die Bohnen sehen richtig lecker aus! #6


----------



## Justsu (18. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kennt jemand ein Karpfenrezept, wo man den typischen Karpfengeschmack weg bekommt. Blau, Fischpflänzechen, hab ich, auser paniert in der Pfanne auch schon probiert. -Krieg ich nicht runter. Was habt den Ihr da so für Tricks auf Lager?
> 
> ...


 
Kalträuchern (Karpfenschinken) soll sehr gut sein. Die klassische Lebkuchensoße zu Karpfen hat vermutlich auch in erster Linie den Zweck den Eigengeschmack zu übertünchen und zu Guter letzt fiele mir noch heißräuchern und Räucherfischcreme draus machen ein... bei Letzterem hat man auch gleich den Gräten ein Schnippchen geschlagen

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Jose (18. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich glaub, wir sind ganz schön verfressen :m   hab heute ne albondigas-manufaktur inner küche: 2 kg hackmisch in kleine klopse.  sollte ne zeit reichen als lecker fast-food.


----------



## NaabMäx (19. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hi,
Andal, - das kommt meinem Geschmack am nächsten.
Oder meinst du den kulinarischen Versuch, zu Karpfen eine Schweinebratensose, oder mal ein Stück Karpfen mit in den Schweinebraten legt?

Auch an alle anderen hilfsbereiten Ratgeber, das mit dem Räuchern probier ich. 


Haben heute Truscherler (Ruten) in der Pfanne gemacht. Die sind der Hit.


mfg
NM


----------



## BallerNacken (19. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Haben heute Truscherler (Ruten) in der Pfanne gemacht. Die sind der Hit.



Ruten? Das nenne ich mal wortwörtlich "harte" Kost. 
Da ich momentan versuche weniger bis kein Fleisch zu essen, gab es bei mir heute Tomate, Mozzarella-Baguette mit selbstgemachtem Basilikum Pesto.


----------



## Jose (19. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



BallerNacken schrieb:


> Ruten? Das nenne ich mal wortwörtlich "harte" Kost.
> Da ich momentan versuche weniger bis kein Fleisch zu essen, gab es bei mir heute Tomate, Mozzarella-Baguette mit selbstgemachtem Basilikum Pesto.



hättste noch ne rute dazu tun können


----------



## hans albers (20. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

......
#g


----------



## wolfgang f. (20. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da wir kommenden Sommer die Insel heimsuchen werden, gabs heute statt Sonntagskaffee English Tea-Time mit dem abgebildeten (ausser der clotted cream completely self-made).
Ich liebe diese Heidelbeer-Marmelade (auch wenn man Konfitüre schreiben müsste:q)
Aber später als Ausgleich Schwabenglück: L&SSS!:vik:


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gründonnerstag - ganz traditionell - spinat, kartoffelpüree, spiegelei.


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> spinat, kartoffelpüree, spiegelei.



 Réne, gute Besserung.
 Hast was mit'm Magen |bigeyes


----------



## Norbi (24. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> gründonnerstag - ganz traditionell - spinat, kartoffelpüree, spiegelei.



Das hört sich an als wenn Du Deine Kauleisten verloren hast!:q#6


----------



## FisherMan66 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder was von mir.

*Pulled Chicken oder Generalprobe zum 16. Geburtstag
*
Unsere  beiden Zwillingsmädels haben Geburtstag - sie werden 16. Als sei das  nicht schon Grund genug, zu verzweifeln, wollen die auch glatt noch  etwas zu essen. Also erstmal Testlauf:
*Pulled Chicken aus dem DOpf*

*Unten in den DOpf*

2 Gemüsezwiebeln
3/4 Flasche TexMex-Soße
3 Knoblauchzehen
Salz, Pfeffer (nicht zu viel)
Worchester Sauce
2 EL Honig
2 EL Apfelessig

*Auf dieses „Gemüsebett“*

2 Kg Hähnchenbrust (pfeffern und salzen)
800 ml passierte Tomaten oben drüber kippen

Kohlenverteilung: 8 Briketts unten, 16 oben
DOpfzeit ca: 3 - 3,5 Stunden
Danach pullen und 15 Minuten ziehen lassen.

Man kann das Gericht auch im Gußbräter im Backofen machen - notfalls.

Die Burger-Buns waren selbst gebacken. Rezept nach "Jörn Fischer".

*Fazit:* Generalprobe gelungen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (28. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich bin begeistert #6 Endlich mal ein DOpfer ! Das pulled chicken sieht klasse aus !

Wollte heute mediterrane Rinderrouladen DOpfen, ist aber dem Wetter zum Opfer gefallen. Hab sie jetzt einvacuumiert und mache sie ein andermal.

So long
Steff


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (28. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das sieht hammerlecker aus! :g Yammi!


----------



## FisherMan66 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das war auch sehr lecker - noch nen Kleks Bacon-Jam und ein wenig Krautsalat obenauf und es war perfekt.

Wie sagte ein Bekannter: "Aus dem DOpf schmecken sogar Küchenabfälle":q


----------



## Jose (29. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heut nix.

ostern flat-käsekuchen mit bruder-eiern
flat? iggelig, hab meine springform nicht gefunden, die quarkmasse also in tiefes backblech...
supi. werd ich auf kaesekuchen.de posten


morgen kinder wirds was geben: hab schwarze bohnen eingeweicht, frijoles negras. aufm markt frischen koriander und im kaufhof n grillhähnchen und KEINEN tequila reposado gekauft, 6 ocken teurer als im mercado umme ecke!

gibt also morgen was leckeres mit dem trio infernale "chili ajo cilantro"

zur sicherheit und zur höchsten weihe hol ich mir morgen noch zwei bauchspeckscheiben.

und donnerstag eben kein kundenkontakt, drei kreuze   :m


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (30. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gab es gefüllte Paprika, den Rest der Füllung habe ich mit Speck umwickelt und einfach mit in die Röhre geschoben.

Füllung: Rinderhack, Pilze, Speck, Knoblauch, Zwiebeln, Senf, Pfeffer, Salz


----------



## hanzz (30. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Falls Du beruflich nicht weiter kommst, fotografiere Food. Sieht super aus und schmeckt sicher hervorragend.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (30. März 2016)

Danke schön 

Naja, wenn man ein Hobby zum Beruf macht, hat man ein Hobby weniger


----------



## wolfgang f. (30. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nicht jeder bringts mit seinem Hobby soweit wie Du!
Das ist ja schon mit prof. Food-Design/-Styling in des Wortes positivstem Sinn vergleichbar:
Ziel erreicht-> Betrachter hat Hunger und Lust drauf, genau das zu geniessen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rohmschniddsl, Schbädsle und Salaad......

(Hatte ne Scheixxinfektion - endlich wieder richtig essen!!!)


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Rohmschniddsl,* Schbädsle und Salaad......
> *
> (Hatte ne Scheixxinfektion - endlich wieder richtig essen!!!)


 

 Danach hätte ich die nächste Infektion.#t


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Weichei ;-)))


----------



## Jose (30. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Rohmschniddsl, Schbädsle und Salaad......
> 
> (Hatte ne Scheixxinfektion - endlich wieder richtig essen!!!)



hatte dich eher als halsinfiziert verstanden.

aber was kenn ich schon von euren essgebräuchen


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weichei ;-)))


 

 Ich stehe dazu.:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> hatte dich eher als halsinfiziert verstanden.
> 
> aber was kenn ich schon *von euren essgebräuchen *





Könnte man auch Überlebensstrategie nennen.


----------



## Jose (30. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

tipp für thomas:
geht auch ohne infektion :m
siehe anhang


----------



## Franky (31. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eiwei! Erbsen, Bohnen, Chili? Explosive Mischung mit Echo. :m


----------



## Andal (31. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gibts Hülsenfrucht zum Abendbrot, sind morgens alle Fliegen tot! :m


----------



## Hänger06 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:q:q:q:q:q Stimmt.


----------



## Franky (31. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und frei nach Crocodile Dundee: fehlt Knoblauch!


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Erbsen, Bohnen, Linsen lassen A.......... grinsen


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> siehe anhang


Hat mich inspiriert, wieder mal nen Topp meiner Bohnensuppe anzusetzen.

Bohnenkerne über Nacht einweichen .

Einen Ansatz kochen aus der gleichen Menge grob gewürfelter Zwiebeln wie Bohnenkerne.

Die anschwitzen, dann pro 3 Zwiebeln ein halbes Pfund gerauchter  Schweinebauch in anderthalb Zentimeter große Würfel schneiden, mit anbraten.

Gut Knoblauch dazu geben, mitdünsten.

Mit Chili, Cayenne und Paprikapulver (viel) gut bestäuben und kurz mitrösten, dann mit Pizzatomaten (kleine Dose pro 6 Zwiebeln) und Fleischbrühe (3 bis 4-fache Menge wie Tomaten) aufgiessen und 20 - 30 Minuten (je nach Schweinebauchgare) durchkochen lassen, am Ende Pfefferbeisser (rohe) in anderthalb Zentimeter große Stücke schneiden und einmal mit aufkochen lassen.

Am nächsten Tag dann die eingeweichten Bohnenkerne weichkochen, nach dem abgiessen/abspülen dann zu dem am Vortag gekochten Ansatz, mit Salz/Pfeffer/Zucker abschmecken und mit Bauernbrot essen..


----------



## Jose (1. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gedünsteter chicorée  [neue deutsche rechtschreibung: Schi|ko|ree]

also schikoree mit schinken an töffelchen


----------



## Franky (1. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Orrnliches Bauernfrühstück... Olle lätschige Salzkartoffeln kann man kaum besser "verwerten"! :q


----------



## Andal (1. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Orrnliches Bauernfrühstück...



Da gewinnt der Begriff Bauernsterben doch gleich eine weitere Bedeutung! :q


----------



## Ladi74 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



> Rohmschniddsl, Schbädsle und Salaad......


Wenns nur Schniddsl (ohne Rohm) mit Schbädsle gibt...|gr:
Kommt die schwäbische Geheimwaffe zum Einsatz: Braadesooß!
Sonst staubts so beim Pupsen.|supergri

Bin jetzt schon über 3Monate im Ländle unterwegs und die Bratensoße hat mich schon oft vor dem Erstickungstod bewahrt!

Ansonsten wo ihr schon bei Bohneneintopf wart, Muttis Weißebohnen-Suppe ist die Beste! Schön süß-sauer mit Blutwurst (für den der sie mag).

Morgen gibt es Kohlrouladen oder Krautwickel wie es außerhalb Mitteldeutschlands heißt.


----------



## Andal (1. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



> Muttis Weißebohnen-Suppe ist die Beste!



Gutes Stichwort für morgen! #6 - Aber mit Bratklopsen als Einlage. |wavey:


----------



## Jose (6. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mittwoch

mach ich doch mal wieder 'n frango asado, sprich gegrillter  "hahn" mit piripiri und so.

"und so" erweitert ist n multikulti-salat: alles drin.

... konnte leider wieder keine schbädsle *intrigieren* :m


----------



## shoti (6. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...nennt man das auch Kochen ? Ich habe hier noch zwei Serrano Schinken a 8,5 KG an der Decke baumeln...und NEIN meine Mutter hängt nicht von der Decke.....

Ansonsten habe ich gestern zwei Suppenhühner gekocht und daraus Frikassee und Suppe gemacht...Heute Nacht bin ich noch am grübeln...geräucherter Heilbut ist noch im Kühlschrank oder ich nehme noch nen Stück Rinderhüfte raus und schneide mir ein Steak für den Grill....Man hat ja Urlaub, Night-Cooking rulez !!


----------



## Trollwut (11. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bärlauchpesto














Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hat was - auch mal sammeln gehen...

Heute abend aber :
Kardofflschnids mid Schbädsle und Siedfleisch


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aber Vorsicht: gibt Mundgeruch


----------



## Jose (11. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bierlauch wär 'n ding :m


----------



## Andal (11. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Grad gabs ein satte Portion Salzkartoffeln, Sahne-Senfsoße und oben drauf Verlorene Eier (in der Soße gezogen) und oben drüber ordentlich knusprige Röstzwiebeln... jetzt hab ich so ein Spannen um die Leibesmitte.


----------



## wolfgang f. (11. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du beschreibst haargenau mein Gefühl  ->Rote Wurst im Kartoffel-Gratin mit Rote Bete-Salat -> voll bis Oberkante Unterkiefer

@Jean -> mit soviel Salz*, was für Käse und ohne Oliven-Öl?
*Quatsch- habs selbst gesehen das ist kein Salz, das ist Reibekäse#d#t
Auf meine Bärlauch-Pfannenkuchen am DO freu ich mich auch heute schon!!!


----------



## Kotzi (11. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Restfisch aus der Truhe, Meerrettich-Kapü, Grüner Salat und gebratener grüner Spargel


----------



## Trollwut (11. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jo, is geriebener Parmesan. Öl hab ich nach dem groben Zerkleinern dazu.
War mein erstes Pesto, gar nicht mal verkehrt, aber ein wenig zu scharf für meinen Geschmack.
Macht nix, am Wochenende geh ich wieder Angeln und zufällig liegt unsere jetzige Stelle direkt neben riesigen Bärlauch"feldern" :m


----------



## angler1996 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Jo, is geriebener Parmesan. Öl hab ich nach dem groben Zerkleinern dazu.
> War mein erstes Pesto, gar nicht mal verkehrt, aber ein wenig zu scharf für meinen Geschmack.
> Macht nix, am Wochenende geh ich wieder Angeln und zufällig liegt unsere jetzige Stelle direkt neben riesigen Bärlauch"feldern" :m


 
 streck den Bärlauch mit Blättern von kleinen, frischen Brennnesseln


----------



## Trollwut (12. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke für den Tip, werd ich probieren!


----------



## Jose (12. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

pfannkuchen aus brudereiern mit käsefüllung, dazu reichlich tabasco.
hauptsache das tabasco ist mc. ilhenny's :m


----------



## wolfgang f. (12. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das Projekt "Brudereier" find ich übrigens klasse! (wollt ich Dir letztesmal schon sagen!) Kommen die Eier bei Euch in Bonn auch aus Überlingen oder gibts das auch im Rheinland?


----------



## Jose (12. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

weiß ich nicht. kauf hier.

und mach gerade den bioladen umme ecke rund. ich geh dem echt auf die eier :m - und kauf bei dem doch immer nur bananen und möhren...


----------



## Trollwut (13. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zählt das überhaupt noch als Salat?





Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Franky (13. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Klar! Currywurstbommes ist doch auch eine Form von Salat...


----------



## Andal (13. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Klar! Currywurstbommes ist doch auch eine Form von Salat...



...denn wer legt fest, dass man Kartoffeln für einen Kartoffelsalat nicht frittieren und warm reichen dürfte. Diesen Salat garniert man auch gerne mit Wurst und Currysoße.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

fleischlos heute - Pellkartoffeln, Quark mit meinem erstem frischem Gartenschnittlauch und Salat...

naja, wenn ich Zeit hab, kauf ich vielleicht doch noch ne dicke Scheibe Schweinebauch dazu.....................


----------



## Andal (13. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du wirst...! :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zeitfrage..


----------



## Franky (13. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Glaub ich auch... Der Salat schmeckt doch auch eh am besten, wenn er kurz vor der Bestellung zu Schnipo mutiert! :m

Sofern alles bei mir glatt geht, gibt's heute Abend 'ne Carbonara!


----------



## Jose (14. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

lecker der salat. #6

ich hab heute kochen lassen, im gesindehaus, 
sauerbraten vom pferd, rotkohl und klöße.

morgen mach ich wieder selber, 
salzkartoffeln, magerquark und leinöl.

außer bisschen zwiebel nix anderes drin.


----------



## Franky (14. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Caaaarboooonaaaaaaaaaaaaaaraaaaaaaaa... Et una Coca Colaaaa.... :q
Immer wieder geil! Speck, Ei, frisch geriebener Grana Padano - und meine einzige Abweichung vom "echten" Original - Knobi und Zwiebel. Keine Milch, keine Sahne - ich mach ja nicht Spaghetti a la panna  Nur Petersilie hatte ich leider keine mehr im Haus. Dafür eiskalte Cola... :m
Mal sehen, was es heute gibt. Noch kein Plan. Vielleicht Salat?! :q


----------



## Aurikus (14. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Abgesehen vom Knofi, sieht es bei uns genauso aus. Nur so und nicht anders! 

Legger


----------



## wolfgang f. (15. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nachdem ich geschrieben hatte, es gebe bei mir Bärlauch-Pfannkuchen, hab ich nochmal ein wenig gestöbert und bei Chefkoch.de eine Spätzle-Frittata mit Bärlauch gefunden... -> http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/1932021314618818/Spaetzle-Frittata-mit-Baerlauch.html 
Etwas nach meinem Geschmack und Kühlschrank-Inhalt abgewandelt, wurde ein echtes Läggerle draus!#6 
Ich hab ein wenig anders gewürzt (bissle Chili, groben Pfeffer, paar getrocknete Tomaten in Öl zusätzlich ...) und statt Schinken zwei kleingeschnittene Ripple mit Zwiebel-Würfeln und den Chilies angeschwitzt und dann zugegeben und einen Salat dazu gemacht.Ansonsten rel. nahe am Rezept zubereitet...
Auf recht schwäbisch: "sauguad!":vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Siedfleisch, Brodkardoffl, Breisselbeermerredich und Salaad gibts heute


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> morgen mach ich wieder selber,
> salzkartoffeln, magerquark und leinöl.
> 
> außer bisschen zwiebel nix anderes drin.



Das mag ich auch aber mit nem Setzei dazu und ohne Leinöl.

Mal sehen wie das im hohen Alter so wird.|bigeyes
 Evtl. spart so'n Schuss Leinöl am Mittag ja den Einlauf am nächsten Tag.:vik:


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siedfleisch




Watn dat?


----------



## Kotzi (15. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kochfleisch? Sowas wie Tafelspitz?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

genau, gekochtes Rindfleisch, gerne Brust, weil nicht so mager, auf Tafelspitz ist klassisch, auch vom Bug geht..

Heute wie oben, morgen als Zwiebelfleisch mit Schbädsle ;-)))

Pro Person 1 - 2 grobstreifig geschnittene Zwiebeln in Butter goldbraun schmoren, mit Rotwein ablöschen und den reduzieren, ca. 0,2 von der Brühe vom gekochten Fleisch dazu und zur benötigten Soßenmenge reduzieren, fasll notwendig etwas abbinden (Stärke) und abschmecken mit Salz und Pfeffer.

Das kalte Siedfleisch in ca. kleinfingerdicke Scheiben schneiden, salzen und pfeffern, mehlieren und im Fett goldbraun knusprig braten und dann türmen:

unten einen Haufen Schbädsle
drüber die Schmorzwiebeln(soße)
da drauf die knusprig gebratenen Siedfleischscheiben...

Restliche Brühe vom Fleisch kochen als Nudel- oder Flädlessubb wegputzen....


----------



## Jose (15. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Das kalte Siedfleisch in ca. kleinfingerdicke Scheiben schneiden...



dann hast DU ja richtig dicke scheiben :m


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke Thomas.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> dann hast DU ja richtig dicke scheiben :m



Granadabachl, Du (alternativ: Schoofseggl oder Brunsmichl)....
;-))))


----------



## Jose (16. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kning


----------



## zandertex (17. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dat kning sieht verdammt jot us!:m


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (17. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht verdammt lecker aus! Kaninchen ist eh der Hammer, total unterschätzt. Klasse, und tolle Fotos da könnte ich sofort zuschlagen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mensch Jose, Dein Karnickel sieht klasse aus,
bei mir gibt es Ossobucco. Ich weiß nicht was jetzt besser ist, Karnickel oder Kalbshaxen


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was jetzt besser ist, Karnickel oder Kalbshaxen


Vorspeise und Hauptgang draus machen und beides reinziehen ;-))))


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorspeise und Hauptgang draus machen und beides reinziehen ;-))))



ne ne Du.
Zum Fressen und Saufen kann man sich auch ein Schwein halten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Beim Essen (wie beim Angeln):
Nur nix ausschliessen, man kann ja immer versuchen, alles zu kriegen...
;-)))


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja, aber auf 2 Tage verteilt.
Merke:
Essen und Trinken hält Leib und Seele zusammen,
aber Fressen und Saufen bringt sie auseinander


----------



## Jose (17. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

danke fürs gefallen.
dat kning war lecker, haben die so in den genen.
dass ich 'neues rezept, coniglio italienisch, versucht habe war aber ein downgrade: räume ein, rezept nicht konsequent befolgt, tippe aber eher auf sowas wie internetmüll.

heute den rest verbraten, besser, aber nix, was eines häschens würdig wäre.


demnächst wirds wieder mit bauchspeck und gewürzgemüse knackig gemacht,  dazu dann auch lecker gemüse und so.

KNING ist kein eintopf, gerade weil es einen (eigenen) topf braucht.

fotos ist nix tolles, digiklickklack eben. könnte sogar das häschen, wenns nicht so nackig rumläge


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> könnte sogar das häschen, wenns nicht so nackig rumläge


 

 |sagnix


----------



## Jose (18. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sodele, das kning hatte dank internetrezept _nicht_ DEN geschmack von FLEISCH.
blieb also 'n jieper, dem ich jetzt abhelfen MUSS.

rosmarin, salz, pfeffer, zwiebeln, KNOFI und als sättigungsbeilage rinderbraten, schweineschulter und bauchspeck.

scharf angebraten und dann auf zwiebeln gebettet ab innen ofen.

halbe stunde schon [jammer, ERST!] dauert noch was und dann ist die ganze woche schon gerettet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Woche?
Der Abend....

Sieht lecker aus..


----------



## Jose (18. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

der topf ist zweilagig gefüllt. sollte zumindest bis mittwoch reichen :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aaah, ok..........


----------



## Jose (18. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und so sahs dann später aus: im bratensud frische champignons und die letzten eingefrorenen steinis geschmort, rukkola aufn teller und piripiri (muss!). fotos sind halbzeit, die pilze und der mächtige teller. zu mächtig...
reicht mindestes bis freitag :m

pappsatt und satisfied


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hat was - dazu Schbädsle ;-))))))))))


----------



## Jose (18. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jau, wenns noch platz gegeben hätte #6

(demnächst lass ich alles weg bis auf den geschmorten gepökelten geräucherten schweinebauch. mjööh ...)
das ist fressifressi pur :m

anbei der reschtvomfescht für DiMiDoFrSa... jeweils etwas mehr als ein kilo


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (18. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das sieht richtig geil aus! #h Jammi, jammi


----------



## Jose (19. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

frühstück für starke männer :m


----------



## Andal (19. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

A koids Bratl zur Brotzeit hoid. #6


----------



## Franky (19. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich weiss nich... Gehört das nicht andersrum? Aber mit dem Spickmesserchen kann man auch keine vernünftigen Scheiben vom Braten runterschnitzen! :q


----------



## Andal (19. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Franky, du bist noch jung und wirst es vielleicht auch noch lernen, wie man einen kalten Braten für eine Brotzeit herrichtet.


----------



## Franky (19. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Soweit ich weiss, hat "Mann" dafür ein Brotzeitmesser... Der Bajuwäre trägt gern sowas http://www.hubertus-solingen.com/trachtenstiletts_de.html
aber ich bevorzuge dieses hier
http://www.marsvogel-solingen.de/popup.php?PHPSESSID=k6af5ft9mupo0jpmcgjpd75jb4&ArtikelNr=825218
bzw. jenes
http://www.marsvogel-solingen.de/popup.php?PHPSESSID=k6af5ft9mupo0jpmcgjpd75jb4&ArtikelNr=824601


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss, hat "Mann" dafür ein Brotzeitmesser... Der Bajuwäre trägt gern sowas http://www.hubertus-solingen.com/trachtenstiletts_de.html
> aber ich bevorzuge dieses hier
> http://www.marsvogel-solingen.de/popup.php?PHPSESSID=k6af5ft9mupo0jpmcgjpd75jb4&ArtikelNr=825218
> bzw. jenes
> http://www.marsvogel-solingen.de/popup.php?PHPSESSID=k6af5ft9mupo0jpmcgjpd75jb4&ArtikelNr=824601




Hallo Franky,#h

erst mal danke für die Solingen-Werbung.#6
Nur Messer Nr.3 ist ein reines Schmiermesser, d.h. um den Aufstrich zu verteilen. Nennt sich auch "Buckelsmesser".:m

Übrigens:

Vom 30.4.2016 - 1.5.2016 findet im einzigen Klingenmuseum Deutschlands die International renomierte MesserMacherMesse statt. Ein Besuch lohnt sich.
 Freue mich zudem, einen der eifrigsten Autoren dieses "Fressthreads" dort als Gast zu haben.


----------



## Andal (19. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Franky, die von dir verlinkten Nicker sind zum Brotzeiteln recht unpraktisch. Sie haben einfach einen viel zu starken Klingenrücken, um damit eine harte Wurscht sauber und ohne viel Kraftaufwand zu schneiden. Das mag vielleicht beim Brechen des Schloßes eines Rehs recht tauglich sein, aber für einen kernigen Schinkenspeck ist das nix.

Wenn es was kosten darf, dann ist sowas ideal, oder wenigstens ein Anhaltspunkt, wie ein gutes Jausenmesser ausschauen muss.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Yaxell-Ran-6...680312?hash=item2c9bc10938:g:HjsAAOSw3xJVasFh

Oder was für den Angeber von Format:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fuhrmannsbes...200470?hash=item25ba77c196:g:JOIAAOSwvFZW7I5-


----------



## Franky (19. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hi Jürgen,
bis auf so'n bayerischen Nicker hab ich einiges aus Solingen. Auch die anderen beiden sind in der Schublade mit passender Gabel  Dazu noch das 20 cm Kochmesser, Tournier- und Gemüsemesser von Marsvogel. Bin von deren Qualität echt überzeugt! :m

@ Andal:
Mit Säge"schliff"??? Nee... Sowas find ich blöd! Ich nehme da dann doch lieber das 13 € "Brotzeitmesser" mit Holzgriff.


----------



## wolfgang f. (23. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schweinelende, Grünspargel mit Hollandaise, Kräuterkartoffeln
...und Teller wie immer überfüllt


----------



## Jose (23. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht verführerisch lecker und gesund aus - und reichlich.


----------



## wolfgang f. (23. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> sieht verführerisch lecker und gesund aus - und reichlich.


|supergri Ob fast ein halbes Pfund Butter in der Hollandaise so gesund ist?  
Aber definitiv lecker- so wie fast alles Hüftgold!
Und das halbe Pfund Fleisch war ja mager. |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dafür heute richtig gesund und trotzdem legga:
Chicken Madras, Dhal, Reis und als Getränk Minze-Lassi


----------



## Franky (25. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Legger und leicht - Ganöln, Tomädschn, Zwibbel un Spageddi!
Hier die Jungs bei der Vorarbeit:


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (25. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das sieht gut aus  Garnelen hatte ich schon langer nicht mehr, muss ich auch mal wieder machen


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Für meinen Neffen ein Baconbömble gebaschtelt - riecht sich gut..


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Links Unterseite (da wird sie später aufm Holzkohlegrill wieder warm gemacht) rechts Oberseite (so muss die unten dann auch aussehen).
Anschnitt zeigen geht nicht, weil eben zum verschenken...


----------



## Franky (25. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auha - was wiegt der Trumm???


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (25. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Boah, sowas verschenkst du? Das würde mir nie im Leben einfallen, sowas Schönes abzugeben... #d


----------



## shoti (25. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Joo...sah bei mir samstag Nacht ähnlich aus....Kam mir um 02:30 Nachts in den Kopf....Schweinefilet rausgesucht, Bacon rum, Riesenchampignons mit einer Mischung aus Ziegenfrischkäse, Kräuterquark und Frühlingszwiebeln gefüllt...ab auf den Grill.....Hoffentlich hat mich keiner draussen gesehen


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Auha - was wiegt der Trumm???


Jeder ein knappes Kilo Gewicht..




Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Boah, sowas verschenkst du? Das würde mir nie im Leben einfallen, sowas Schönes abzugeben... #d


Meine Schwägerin (Lehrerin) neigt zum Vegetarismus, da opfer ich sowas gerne mal für meine Neffen und meinen Bruder (politische Arbeit sozusagen) - und ich werd ja mit essen ;-))))


----------



## Franky (25. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



shoti schrieb:


> Joo...sah bei mir samstag Nacht ähnlich aus....Kam mir um 02:30 Nachts in den Kopf....Schweinefilet rausgesucht, Bacon rum, Riesenchampignons mit einer Mischung aus Ziegenfrischkäse, Kräuterquark und Frühlingszwiebeln gefüllt...ab auf den Grill.....Hoffentlich hat mich keiner draussen gesehen



solange Du nicht in Boxershorts vor dem Grill standst.... |bigeyes


----------



## shoti (25. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...Schlafanzug, Quietschgrüne Plastikschlappen und Hefeweizen inne Hand...


----------



## Franky (25. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Na - denn passt's ja :m
Für die kälteren Nächte empfehle ich allerdings diese passende Fußbekleidung:
http://up.picr.de/11244566bj.jpg


----------



## shoti (25. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

..das der Rauch von der Holzkohle kompl. in die Bude gezogen ist hatte ich erwähnt ?


----------



## Franky (25. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hmmm... Um 2:30 Schweinefilet rausholen und fertig machen; parallel die Kohle zum Glühen bringen. Schätze mal, das wird so um 60 Min. gedauert haben. Also 3:30... Zwischendurch das Weissbier aufmachen und einschenken und nachschenken und austrinken und aufmachen und einscheinken.... :q Gegen 4:00 wird das Ding auf dem Grill sein. Garzeit so rund 45 Minuten würde ich schätzen. Anrichten und Co gegen 5:00, bis 6:00 den Magen vollschlagen, um 7 unter die Dusche, damit man beim Bäcker nichts riecht. Gegen 8 Frühstück - da wäre mir der Qualm in der Bude auch Wurscht! :m


----------



## shoti (25. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

..ich bin morgens gegen 08:30 ins Bett gewackelt....war ja alleine....


----------



## Jose (25. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

vollfette schweinerei #6


----------



## Hann. Münden (27. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gabs leckere Frühjahrs-Dillschleie mit Salat, Kartoffeln, Hefeweizen und Eis. Gibt ordentlich Tinte auf den Füller #6 .


----------



## Franz_16 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gabs heute Leberkäs-Pfannkuchen :q


----------



## Justsu (28. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das sieht geil aus!|bigeyes *sabber* 

Da erinnere ich mich an ein Buch, dass ich vor Jahren mal verschenkt habe:

http://www.amazon.de/This-Why-Youre-Jessica-Amason-ebook/dp/B002SR2QH8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1461832908&sr=8-2&keywords=this+is+why+you%27re+fat


----------



## wolfgang f. (28. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ah wah,  Leberkäs macht nicht dick- Leberkäs stärkt Muskeln und Samenstränge!|supergri


----------



## Andal (28. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Leberkas gehört zu den essentiellen Lebensmitteln. Also ganz bestimmt Lebensmittel, ohne die Ein Volk, ein Stamm nicht leben kann. So der Leberkas für uns Bayern!

Weitere Beispiele gefällig? - Bitte sehr...

Spätzle für die Schwaben, Mett für weite Teile des westlichen Deutschlands, Tee mit Yakbutter für Nepalesen, Gurken für Russen, Kaffee und Kuchen für ganz Skandinavien und die Beneluxländer, Pasta für die Italiener und so weiter und so fort.

Alles Mittel, die das Leben für die Leute erst zu einem Leben und nicht nur zur bloßen Existenz macht! #h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Somit wäre ein Leben ohne die versch.Varianten kulinarischer Grundversorgung zwar möglich aber sinnlos [emoji6]


----------



## wolfgang f. (28. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Leberkas gehört zu den essentiellen Lebensmitteln. Also ganz bestimmt Lebensmittel, ohne die Ein Volk, ein Stamm nicht leben kann. So der Leberkas für uns Bayern!


:m  Um bei Stämmen zu bleiben:Und nicht nur für Euch Bajuwaren, auch mir als Sueben ist mein 10h-LKW (für Ortsfremde: LeberKäsWecken; Wecken= Semmel= Brötchen) ein gar geheiligt Ding! Die einzige Möglichkeit auch bescheidenen A´Tagen etwas abgewinnen zu können!


----------



## Jose (28. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

freu mich für euch, dass ihr so einfach zufrieden zu stellen seid.

(freundlichstes ätz :m)


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (29. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gab es bei mir leckere Knabbereien #g


----------



## Justsu (29. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mal wieder ein suuuuper Foto, da läuft einem ja das Wasser im Mund zusammen! 

Darf ich fragen was für ein Objektiv du verwendest? Arbeitest du bei diesen Fotos mit spezieller Beleuchtung, oder ist das einfach die Esstischlampe?

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (29. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vielen Dank! Das Objektiv war das klassische Canon 50mm/1.8, als Licht hatte ich dahinter ein großes Fenster und von oben die Esstischlampe, wie du richtig vermutet hast.

Geht lichttechnisch sicherlich um einiges besser, aber da habe ich es bei einfach und schnell belassen, bevor die Flügelchen kalt werden


----------



## wolfgang f. (29. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Großartiges Foto mit tollen Farben und extremem Sabberfaktor! #6


----------



## Steff-Peff (29. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht echt famos aus #6

Gruß 
Steff


----------



## exil-dithschi (29. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sehr gut dein foto, Kaffebarsch, aber auch die von Franz, leberkäs wird´s hier demnächst auch mal wieder geben.
heute gab´s den ersten spargel der saison, dazu schweinefilet und kartoffeln.


----------



## Steff-Peff (29. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Salat mit gebackenem Ziegenkäse.

Und morgen gibt´s Schichtfleisch aus dem Dutch :l


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (29. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vielen Dank und der Salat sieht auch sehr lecker aus! #h

Schichtfleisch aus dem Dopf ist ein Traum, habe leider selbst keinen aber ist vielleicht als Anschaffung in näherer Zukunft geplant.


----------



## Steff-Peff (29. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Schichtfleisch aus dem Dopf ist ein Traum, habe leider selbst keinen aber ist vielleicht als Anschaffung in näherer Zukunft geplant.



Kann ich nur empfehlen. Ich habe mittlerweile 3 DOs


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der Anfang ist gemacht. Der kleine DO ist gefüllt und um 15:30 Uhr wird ihm eingeheizt :g
Photo ist leider etwas unscharf.

Wenn ich dran denke, gibt´s heute Abend ein Bild vom Ergebnis.


----------



## donak (30. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Alter Vatter, diese Leberkäs Pfannkuchen sehen schon geil aus, aber das Bild vom Kaffeebarsch ist auch sowas von lecker.

Als ich was über die Beleuchtung las, dachte ich erst ich lese Esstischschlampe...

Die Bilder vom Steff Peff, lassen einem auch das Wasser im Mund zusammen laufen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Es war wieder ein Genuß :l


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (30. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wahnsinn, du dürftest nicht mein Nachbar sein, sonst bräuchtest du einen Stacheldrahtzaun...

@donak: eine Esstischschlampe ist eine richtig gute Idee #6 Müsste man mal drüber nachdenken :g


----------



## Jose (30. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht lecker aus, deine zwiebeln mit beilage #6


ich koche noch, mal sehen, obn foto rausspringt


----------



## Andal (30. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> eine Esstischschlampe ist eine richtig gute Idee #6 Müsste man mal drüber nachdenken :g



Zur Inbetriebnahme nach dem Nachtisch... :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Zur Inbetriebnahme nach dem Nachtisch... :m


 

 Du schon wieder im Fressforum?#d
 Solltest doch eigentlich noch satt sein.


----------



## Andal (30. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bin ich auch noch. Darum habe ich ja auch eine Serviette neben dem Rechner liegen. Ich lese fettfrei mit.


----------



## Jose (30. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ein hühnerbein
bauchspeck
'massa' aus schwarzen und roten bohnen. kichererbsen, kartoffeln und dem rest ausm gemüsefach. mit reichlich koriander...

kein highlight, aber sättigung mit mexico-feelin'


----------



## shoti (30. April 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...hab gerade 2 kilo pulled in den Ofen geschoben...heute mal kein grillen.....


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, du dürftest nicht mein Nachbar sein, sonst bräuchtest du einen Stacheldrahtzaun...



Hallo Kaffeebarsch,
seit die Selbstschußanlage funktioniert, verzichten wir auf Stacheldraht. Wollen ja nicht, dass sich jemand weh tut |rolleyes
Gruß
Steff


----------



## danig (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hi.

Hab gerade ein Beer Butt Chicken aufm Grill 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## diaryofdreams (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also bei den Bildern da läuft mir ja das Wasser im Munde zusammen


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gibts den ersten Spargel dieses Jahr (immer noch zu teuer, sah aber richtig gut/frisch aus)..

Eher etwas mehr als das übliche Pfund/Person.

Dazu Kartoffeln (eher etwas weniger...)...

und selber gemachte Holländische - auch wieder eher etwas mehr...

;-)))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Rechnung wird aufgehen[emoji28]


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Heute gibts den ersten Spargel dieses Jahr (immer noch zu teuer, sah aber richtig gut/frisch aus)..
> 
> Eher etwas mehr als das übliche Pfund/Person.
> 
> ...



bei mir wäre da als Beilage mind. 2-3 Scheiben gebratener Schweinebauch oder Ähnliches dabei.

(seit wann bist Du bei den Gemüsemördern ?)


----------



## shoti (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Status: Knapp 04:00 Morgens.....das zweite von 3 Stücken....








Aktueller Status: 09:00 morgens, Mega-Einlauf da draussen Licht angelassen und Grill nicht wieder weggepackt.....


----------



## ollidaiwa (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vatertagessen.
Gebratenes Lachsforellenfillet mit Spargel und neuen Kartoffeln.


----------



## FisherMan66 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

*Wildschweinkeule* (Ober-/Unterschale gerollt) mit Senf bestrichen und  mit Butt-Glitter-Rub gepudert. 6 Stunden bei 125 °c indirekt mit Buche  geräuchert. 

 Setup:
 Wilde Holzkohle-Aufschüttung (ca. 2kg) an einem Ende entzündet und auf 125 °C eingeregelt. Klappt einwandfrei, ohne  einen großen Minionring zu basteln. Kleine Buchenholzscheite im ersten Drittel der Kohle. Die Holzkohlenmenge hat für die gesamte Zeit  ausgereicht.
 Ich wundere mich jedesmal wieder, wie temperaturstabil die kleine Rösle-Kugel läuft. 

 Bei 72 °C KT habe ich den Braten in Alufolie gewickelt und 20 Minunten  ruhen lassen. Vielleicht gingen auch 65 bis 68 °C KT, da das Fleisch  aber schon TK war, bin ich ein wenig mehr in Richtung Sicherheit  gegangen.

 Bilder vom Anschnitt und vom Teller habe ich leider  nicht mehr. Nach den guten 6,5 Stunden war die Meute zu hungrig, um noch  einmal ein Foto-Setup aufzubauen. Außerdem hatte ich selbst auch Hunger 
 Das Fleisch war butterzart und kein Stück trocken. Ober- und Unterschale vom Wildschwein neigen ja gerne dazu, trocken zu sein.

 Als Beilage gabs nur Krautsalat und Baguette und ein gutes Bernstein Craft-Beer von Uslarer Bergbräu - mehr braucht das Fleisch nicht.


----------



## wolfgang f. (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@FisherMan,
bei Wildschwein wär ich glaub ich auch vorsichtig! Sieht aber mächtig lecker aus! #6 Schade, dass Du keine Innenansicht davon fotografiert hast, aber man hat ja Phantasie und dann läuft die Spucke! 

Nachdem wir hier neulich über die Unverzichtbarkeit von Leberkäs philosophiert hatten, gabs bei mir heute selbigen in Cordon bleu-Form mit selbstgeschnitzten Chips und Grünzeuch.


----------



## Andal (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So etwas heißt bei uns daheim "Leberkäs Hawaii"


----------



## wolfgang f. (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> So etwas heißt bei uns daheim "Leberkäs Hawaii"


brrrrr- wär da nicht Ananas mitreingewurschdelt? Der Gedanke macht mir Grusel!#d:q
Meiner ist einfach zur Tasche für Käse und Schinken aufgeschnitten , mit Ei,Sahne und Semmelbrösel paniert und in Öl ausgebacken und schmeckt als Alltagsfutter!#6


----------



## Jose (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich mag ausländische küche.

nuhr midde schbädsle... #d


(tortilla espanola kommt gleich...)


----------



## Jose (12. Mai 2016)

*tortilla española*

jetze also die Tor Tilla ...

4 eier, 
das doppelte (eier)gewicht an geschälten klein gewürfelten kartoffeln.
das halbe (eier)gewicht an feingehackten zwiebeln.

in der anforderung so schwer wie kaffee kochen, macht aber weit mehr spül...
dieses online-rezept triffts am besten.

reicht zwei tage, mit entre mesa wie pimientos de padrón und chorizo-resten können es auch drei werden :m



(sbanisch schbädsle...?)


----------



## Andal (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> brrrrr- wär da nicht Ananas mitreingewurschdelt? Der Gedanke macht mir Grusel!#d:q
> Meiner ist einfach zur Tasche für Käse und Schinken aufgeschnitten , mit Ei,Sahne und Semmelbrösel paniert und in Öl ausgebacken und schmeckt als Alltagsfutter!#6



Nix Ananas... das heißt bloß so. Im Prinzip ist es ja das gleiche, wie ein paniertes Berner Würstl.


----------



## Jose (13. Mai 2016)

*tortilla española*

tortilla tag 2


----------



## Jose (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

männo, alle auf diät  hier?

heute gabs iberisches reste-essen:
rissois de bacalhau (portugués) und pimientos de padrón (español)


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht wieder alles richtig lecker aus! #h Die Pimientos sind ein echter Geheimtipp. Auf dem Grill mit etwas Olivenöl, Essig und Salz der Hammer



Jose schrieb:


> männo, alle auf diät  hier?



War auf Dienstreise in Berlin und musste leider feststellen: Die beste Currywurst kommt aus dem Ruhrgebiet. Das, was man mir in Berlin als Currywurst verkaufen wollte... #d Zum Teil einfach ne Bockwurst mit kaltem Ketchup drauf und etwas Currypulver... bääh. 

Mal sehen was es morgen bei mir gibt, konnte am WE nicht einkaufen. Irgendwas wird mir schon einfallen


----------



## Jose (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@kaffebarsch, das klingt nach niedergang...
hab mir bärlin schon 35 jahre erspart, aber damals waren die curries aufm ku'damm die besten von welt.

(wie du die pimientos de padrón aufm grill machen willst, das musse mal erklären: so klein wie die sind fallen die doch durch jeden rost.

die besten ever hab ich in pontevedra gegessen: bei 37° in praller sonne, heiß aus der fritteuse, mit dickem meersalz bestreut und nem eiskalten cerveza. alles vergebene liebesmühe hierzulande...
die pimientos sind zu groß und auch ohne höllisch scharfe ausreißer.
darin liegt ja gerade die würze: heißes roulett... :m )


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich spieße die immer auf, dann kann man sie bequem grillen. Pfanne oder Friteuse geht natürlich auch. Die besten pimientos habe ich im Carlos in Dortmund gegessen, falls du mal in der Nähe bist - eine richtig tolle portugiesische Tapas-Bar. Ich hab die bisher nie so gut hinbekommen.

Ich muss zur Ehre der Berliner zugeben, dass ich eine gute Curry-Bude erwischt habe, wo die noch ihre Soße selbst machen, war am Gesundbrunnen. Ansonsten... puh. Ich würde mich schämen soetwas Gästen anzubieten.


----------



## hanzz (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Ich muss zur Ehre der Berliner zugeben, dass ich eine gute Curry-Bude erwischt habe, wo die noch ihre Soße selbst machen, war am Gesundbrunnen. Ansonsten... puh. Ich würde mich schämen soetwas Gästen anzubieten.



Geht nix über ne gute Dönninghaus Wurst ausm Pott. [emoji6] 

Geht


----------



## Promachos (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo!

Gestern gab's Steaks vom Frischling und Bratkartoffeln. Bin mal auf die Bratwürste gespannt, die ich aus den "minderwertigen" Teilen in Auftrag gegeben habe.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Jose (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da vergreift sich einer an kindern mit leckerem erfolg #6

ich hab mich an ne erwachsene gehalten:

jambon braisé


ein saudade(sehnsuchts)-essen aufm weg 'nachhause', irgendwo da nämmich


----------



## derporto (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Entdecke gerade zum ersten Mal diesen Thread. Und obwohl das Abend"brot" gerade einmal 3 Stunden her ist läuft mir bei den ganzen Leckereien hier schon wieder das Masser im Mund zusammen. 

Heut gabs Nienburger Spargel im Ofen gegart, klassisch mit Katenschinken, Salzkartoffeln und Hollandaise.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Gestern gab's Steaks vom Frischling und Bratkartoffeln. Bin mal auf die Bratwürste gespannt, die ich aus den "minderwertigen" Teilen in Auftrag gegeben habe.
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Eine Frannggge kocht Bratkartofefln statt Kloß mit Soß??

Abgesehen davon:
Hätt ich mir auch ne Portion reingezogen mit der jungen Sau;-)))


----------



## Promachos (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eine Frannggge kocht Bratkartofefln statt Kloß mit Soß??
> 
> Abgesehen davon:
> Hätt ich mir auch ne Portion reingezogen mit der jungen Sau;-)))



Hallo!

Normalerweise hält der Franke Kartoffeln für "Säufutter", aber auf Grund familiärer Alt- und Neulasten (mein Vater und meine Frau sind Preußen) bin ich über meinen Schatten gesprungen.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Kotzi (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern gabs Spargel mit brauner Butter, Schinken und einem Rucola, Erdbeer, Tomaten-Salat.


----------



## derporto (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute mal etwas früher als gewöhnlich.

Niedrigtemperatur-Schweinefilet mit Bärlauch-Sahnesoße, Grünen Bohnen und Reis.


----------



## Trollwut (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Von mir aus dürften mehr Bafos im Main schwimmen 





Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht legger aus....


----------



## Jose (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

lecker, endlich mal ein angler-essen #6


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht super lecker aus! #6

Wilde BaFo habe ich noch nicht gegessen, wie unterscheidet die sich im Geschmack zu einer normalen Zucht-ReFo?


----------



## Franky (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hatte tatsächlich Zeit gefunden, mein neues "Spielzeug" auszuprobieren... Es gab Pulled Pork mit Coleslaw.





Der Arbeitsbereich





Zwieblis und Knobis...





Le Pork 





Büschen Kohle oben druff (und unne drunner )





Nach gut 2,5 h habe ich neue Kohle nachgelegt und kontrolliert...





Nach gut 5 h sah es so aus...





und 10 Minuten später so! :m

Für den Krautsalat hab ich ein Dressing-Rezept gefunden, das allerste Sahne ist! Ohne mich selbst loben zu wollen - haben andere gemacht  - aber das war extrem geil. Basis eine Mehlschwitze mit Olivenöl, abgelöscht mit Essig, Senf, Sahne und ein Eigelb!


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das sieht extrem lecker aus Franky! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

net schlecht, Franky...

Bei mir gibts heute rosa gebratene Kalbsleber mit Zwiebeln und Gurkensalat...


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jippie #6 Einer neuer Stern am DOpferhimmel 

Sehr geil !

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Jose (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

endlich mal n rezept für die ganze familie. da kann auch der opa mithalten :m


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Franky,
zu Deiner gezupften Sau könnt´ich mich glatt auch einladen!#6

Bei mir heute ganz schlicht:
Penne, Salsiccia-Klößchen, Kirsch-Tomaten, Gemüse-Paprika und bissle frische Chili


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht au gut aus - mein Chili wachst erscht noch, muss noch getrockneten nehmen..


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#t I gebs zua: ´S wared ´kaufte...


----------



## Franky (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Wolferl:
Deine Penne nehme ich auch! :m

Wo zum Geier kriegt ihr vernünftige frische Chili her? Egal in welchem Supermarkt, selbst bei unserem türkischen Supermarkt, gibts keine guten! Die kann sogar ich meistens ganz mit Kernen essen, ohne Erstickungsanfälle zu kriegen. Egal, was draufsteht... Habanero oder Bird's Eye kriege ich nicht - nur "Thai Chili", "Spanish Pepper" und "Chili-Mix"...
Ich hab ja zum Glück gute getrocknete, aber wenn ich frische nehmen will, guck ich inne Röhre...
Selber ziehen hab ich versucht - es mangelt an Gewächshaus...


----------



## lurchi19 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da packe ich das hier doch auch mal zu :g


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir in der Nähe hats nen Inder, der neben seinen guten Import-Gewürzen (und das zum halben Preis wie die Supermarkt-Sch...) meistens ganz anständige Frischwaren anbietet -> das ganze Sortiment für Thai-Küche etc 
Obendrein gibts noch einen Araber und nen afrikanischen-Laden.
:mDa kommt immmer wieder Freude über Multi-Kulti bei mir auf!#6

@Lurchi: #6#6#6 Aber das "Brötchen" wäre selbst für meine grosse Kauleiste ne echte Herausforderung!


----------



## Andal (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wieso feldert man den schönen Braten so in Fitzel, oder lässt sich der nach den langen Garzeiten überhaupt nicht mehr richtig schneiden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Weil man mit der Durchmischung mit dem Bratensaft und der Mischung aus allen Teilen des Bratenstückes nen ganz anderen, eigenen Geschmack hinkriegt.
Muss man nicht mögen, vor allem nicht mit den Rauchvarianten, hat aber durchaus was für sich.

Am besten mit angetoasteten, deutschen Brötchen (schwabisch - Weggla), die man mit der Innenseite ins Feuchte tunkt, dann Fleischberge draufschaufelt, ein bisschen geschredderte Essiggurke und Chili und frische Zwiebeln............................................................


----------



## lurchi19 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Wieso feldert man den schönen Braten so in Fitzel, oder lässt sich der nach den langen Garzeiten überhaupt nicht mehr richtig schneiden?


Weil es lecker ist   dazu fällt das Fleisch nahezu selber in seine Einzelteile, wenn man alles richtig gemacht hat. 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil man mit der Durchmischung mit dem Bratensaft und der Mischung aus allen Teilen des Bratenstückes nen ganz anderen, eigenen Geschmack hinkriegt.
> Muss man nicht mögen, vor allem nicht mit den Rauchvarianten, hat aber durchaus was für sich.


Und genau da ist unter anderem der Hauptgrund. Innen ist das Fleisch ja gar nicht gewürzt. Das ist ja nur von außen gerubbt. So würzt man das Fleisch dann auch überall. 


Und das Brötchen ließ sich noch um einiges zusammen drücken  war gar kein Problem das zu essen.
Die Buns kann ich nur empfehlen. Waren die Besten die ich bisher hatte. Rezept ist nach "okraschote". Milchpulver wurde durch Milch ersetzt, dafür kam dann anteilig weniger Wasser rein.


----------



## Franky (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab irgendwie ein halbes Deja Vue... :m Sieht sehr geil aus. Schön mit Rauchrand... Mhmmmmm.... :m

Ich fürchte, ich muss irgendwie mal wieder in die Frankfurter City zur "Kleinmarkthalle"... Da gibt's zwar auch Gewürze, aber die sind m. E. nicht so gut wie von Edora, Bremer Gewürzhandel und anderen Spezls, hoffe aber auf frische Chili!


----------



## Andal (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das es schmeckt, will ich gar nicht in Abrede stellen. Rein optisch hat es eher was von Haschee für Zahnlose.... :m


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da darfst Du nicht an bayrischen Schweinsbraten denken!
Pulled porc mußt Du geschmacklich eher in der spareribs-Ecke einordnen. Ist halt butterzart und auch deswegen ein Ess-Erlebnis!


----------



## Franky (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bajuverika - Pulled Pork mit Rotkraut und Knödl.... :q:q


----------



## lurchi19 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Toll. Jetzt bekomme ich hier wieder Hunger bei dem ganzen leckeren Essen hier von euch.. #d


----------



## Andal (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Ist halt butterzart und auch deswegen ein Ess-Erlebnis!


Dann pressiert es ja nicht mit dem Verkosten. Noch nutze ich meine eigenen Zähne! :q



Franky schrieb:


> Bajuverika - Pulled Pork mit Rotkraut und Knödl.... :q:q



...mit Sauerkraut und Semmelknödel bitte sehr. Blaukraut und Kartoffelknödel ist ja schon wieder eher fränkisch - Frankonian Pork, oder so.


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, ich muss irgendwie mal wieder in die Frankfurter City zur "Kleinmarkthalle"... Da gibt's zwar auch Gewürze, aber die sind m. E. nicht so gut wie von Edora, Bremer Gewürzhandel und andere....


Klar, wenns richtig besser werden soll, kauf ich meine Gewürze auch beim guten Fachhandel wie I.Holland etc
Und vor allem die versch. Pfeffer schickt mir www.dhanimasala.de!
Hab grad wieder ein Päckchen in Empfang genommen und mich über die Vielfalt des Orients gefreut!


----------



## Franky (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Dann pressiert es ja nicht mit dem Verkosten. Noch nutze ich meine eigenen Zähne! :q
> 
> 
> 
> ...mit Sauerkraut und Semmelknödel bitte sehr. Blaukraut und Kartoffelknödel ist ja schon wieder eher fränkisch - Frankonian Pork, oder so.



Pfffffffffffffffff..... Alles eins! :q:q:q


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Das es schmeckt, will ich gar nicht in Abrede stellen. Rein optisch hat es eher was von Haschee für Zahnlose.... :m



Ich finde auch, dass es aussieht, als wäre es fürs Altersheim :q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kleiner Vorrat für die Momente zwischen den Mahlzeiten  [emoji4]


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Flädle? 
Bissle dick ;-)

Sehn gut aus, muss ich auch mal wieder machen..


----------



## Andal (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jo... als "Falsche Forellen" eingerollt mit Hackfleischfüllung und dann paniert. #6


----------



## hanzz (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Kleiner Vorrat für die Momente zwischen den Mahlzeiten



Also morgen alle [emoji6]


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Flädle?
> Bissle dick ;-)
> 
> Sehn gut aus, muss ich auch mal wieder machen..


Rischtisch..

Dick?

Aber mit reichlich Birnen-und Apfelscheiben im "Kern "[emoji3]


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gibt's Bacalhau vom Grill mit Kartoffeln. Olivenöl (Jordan), Limette und Knofi kommen auch nicht zu kurz.
Abgelöscht wird mit einem jungen Vinho Verde.:l
Sollten dann noch unangenehme Geschmacksrückstände vorhanden sein, der Bagaco wird es richten.


----------



## Jose (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

lecker, Jürgen.

schade, dass du so weit weg bist :m


----------



## Andal (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Heute gibt's Bacalhau...



Wo bekommst du den bei uns oberhalb der "afrikanischen Qualität" her?


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Wo bekommst du den bei uns oberhalb der "afrikanischen Qualität" her?


 

 Vom Portugiesischen Importeur in Remscheid.:m


----------



## Andal (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist ja auch der allernächste Weg.


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Ist ja auch der allernächste Weg.


 

 20 Minuten :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> lecker, Jürgen.
> 
> *schade, dass du so weit weg bist* :m


 

 Für mich möglicherweise ein Glück.


----------



## Jose (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Wo bekommst du den bei uns oberhalb der "afrikanischen Qualität" her?



se sabes falar português nao ha problemas.

und überhaupt, was meinen mit "afrikanischen Qualität"? #d


----------



## Jose (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

*Es gibt Lamm, baby!*

schulter, kichererbsen und alles von P aprika bis Z wiebel, knofi zum mückenvertreiben.

fotos fraglich, hab schmacht nach der pulled pork schweinerei #6

doch noch fotto... (bisschen negro, isse aber nur außen)


----------



## Jose (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Für mich möglicherweise ein Glück.




blitzte auch so ein gedänklein im hinterkopf auf, habs aber verworfen #h


----------



## Andal (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was helfen mir portugiesische Sprachkenntnisse, wenn es hier keine Stockfischhändler gibt? Oder kennst du eine Bezugsquelle hier bei uns in der Nähe? Sag an!

Die Premium Fische bleiben in Norwegen. Die nächsten Qualitäten gehen nach Portugal und Italien und was beim fegen der Lagerhalle übrig bleibt, bekommen die Afrikaner für die Suppe. So wurde es mir in Norwegen erklärt.


----------



## Jose (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

norweger erzählen auch so manchen schaixxx

zu den sprachkenntnissen: reicht schon, nen portugiesischen importeur ausfindig zu machen und dort auf das obligate etikett zu gucken.

wenn da "kehricht für afrika" drauf steht, dann tät ichs nicht kaufen sondern mich weiterhin an weißwürsten entlang hangeln.

also echt, was du machmal erzählst |rolleyes


----------



## Andal (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lass gut sein. Es zeigt mir nur, dass man dich wirklich nichts zu fragen braucht.


----------



## Jose (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

na, Andal, guter stockfisch ist nun wirklich nicht außer reichweite, mit "afrikanischer qualitäts"-norwegenmärchen hat das nun gar nix zu tun.
und märchen, selbst aus norwegen, sind und bleiben märchen, und sind auch nicht geeignet, irgendjemandes bacalhau in zweifel zu ziehen.

lass uns locker bleiben, *zu meinem lamm gibts cous cous und für dich ein küßchen* :k


----------



## kreuzass (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Deshalb so "komisch". Soso.


----------



## Andal (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist doch längst alles gegessen.


----------



## kreuzass (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hauptsache es mundet #6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> na, Andal, guter stockfisch ist nun wirklich nicht außer reichweite



Dann sag mal, wo du den beziehst. Ich suche schon ewig danach und finde nix Vernünftiges.


----------



## Jose (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da evtl.?
http://santos-import.de/


ich fahr mitm rädchen zu meinem portugiesen.
ist zu weit für dich...


----------



## ollidaiwa (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ist ja alles so schön bunt hier.


----------



## wolfgang f. (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da hat es meiner Frau auch nicht geholfen, dass sie ein bissle wegen der angeblichen Schärfe:r gejammert hat- sie musste zugeben, dass es das beste Chicken ever war, was sie heute von mir vorgesetzt bekam! |supergri


----------



## lurchi19 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht lecker aus! Gefällt.


----------



## wolfgang f. (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke Dir!


----------



## Franky (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schicken tikka? 
Einmal bitte das Rezept...


----------



## Andal (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schöne Anregung. Toter Vogel nach Art des Höllenfürsten wär mal wieder was! #6


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Schöne Anregung. Toter Vogel nach Art des Höllenfürsten wär mal wieder was! #6


 

 Gewisse Bestecke in Solingen haben dich anscheinend
 inspiriert. |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Andal (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also die Idee vom Degen als Grillspieß lässt mich einfach nicht los. |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und des dann mit Schbädsle..........
;-)))))))


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und des dann mit Schbädsle..........
> ;-)))))))


 

 Wie bekommst du die auf einen Degen, Sekundenkleber? |kopfkrat


----------



## wolfgang f. (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Schicken tikka?
> Einmal bitte das Rezept...


Ich versuch mal das auf die Kürze hinzukriegen...

*Zutaten:* absichtlich ohne Mengenangaben, ich mach das grundsätzlich Pi-Schnauze...
-Chicken-tits
-Stichfestes Joghurt, weils nicht so sabberig ist (ich hab Schafsjoghurt genommen)
-Gemüse-Paprika
-Zwiebeln
-frische Chili
-Butterschmalz
-frischer Ingwer
-Hühnerbrühe
-Div.Curries (ausnahmsweise Pulver mit Chili, Zwiebel, Zimt, Knofi,Ingwer, Sesam, Kurkuma, Kreuzkümmel, Kokos, Pfeffer, Koriander, Senfkörner, Nelke usw. - Ich hatte andernorts ja schon erwähnt -> www.dhanimasala.de , sicher geht das auch mit anderen, ich würde da aber keine Supermarkt-Artikel verwenden)
-Zimt- und Pimentblätter (siehe Foto)
-Salz
-wenig Sahne
Die Reis-Beilage schenk ich mir in der Erläuterung, aber Kardamom-Kapseln sind bei mir ein MUSS-Reisgewürz!

*Zubereitung:*
Einige Std. vorher die Chicken in den großzügig mit den Curries gewürzten Joghurt einlegen und gut durchmischen.
Zwiebeln, Ingwer, Paprika, Chili (satt) in Butterschmalz andünsten auch da noch ordentlich von der Curry-Mischung beigeben und mit etwas Brühe ablöschen.
Gleichzeitig ohne Fett - das bringt das Joghurt ja mit- das marinierte Fleisch in einer weiteren Pfanne scharf anbraten und auch mit Brühe ablöschen zur Zwiebel-Paprika...-Mischung geben, gut vermengen und noch etwas weiterköcheln.
Zum Schluss zur Abrundung Salz und einen Schuss Sahne zugeben (besser wäre Kokosmilch, hatte ich keine mehr im Haus)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo Wolfgang, danke für das interessante Rezept.

Wie würdest du den Geschmack von Pimentblättern beschreiben? Ich habe darüber leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## Andal (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Piment nennt man auf deutsch auch Nelkenpfeffer. Das beschreibt den Geschmack sehr gut.


----------



## wolfgang f. (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@testudo,
da mußt Du Franky danken!:q

Schmeckt wie Piment, also nach Nelken-Pfeffer. Du kannst die Blätter problemlos durch frisch gemörserte Pimentkörner ersetzen.Ich hatte halt noch welche im Haus..
Ähnliches gilt für die Zimtblätter- statt denen kannst Du auch Lorbeerblätter verwenden. Zimt ist schließlich auch in den meisten Curry-Sorten enthalten. 
Eine weitere Alternative bieten Kaffirlimettenblätter -> die bringen einen schönen frischen Thai-Geschmack mit, kann ich sehr empfehlen und sie sind beim gut sortierten Asia-Laden zu haben. Hast Du die Wahl, nimm die aus der Kühltruhe- die sind wesentlich aromatischer als die getrockneten!

Upps- Andal war mal wieder schneller...


----------



## Trollwut (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zwei Mal Waller ganz rustikal. Lediglich ein wenig Salz, Pfeffer und Zitrone.
Den in der Pfanne komplett ohne Öl, lediglich "durchwachsene" Stücke genommen und beim Garen ein bischen angestochen, damit das Fett frei wird und er im eigenen Fett gart.

Echt hervorragend!
















Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## wolfgang f. (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Troll,
-> wär was für den Nachbartrööt -> Raubfische sind zum essen da...
Ausserdem hattest Du Bild 1 und 2 doch schon am DO und Bild 3  gestern  bei "live vom Wasser" gepostet....?!


----------



## Andal (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So... hab jetzt das Hühnerfilet mit Hoisin-, Sriracha-, Schwarzer Bohnensoße und Chili-/Knoblauchöl mariniert. Dazu kommen dann noch ein Spritzer Fischsoße und ein guter Löffel Ketjap Manis, eine dicke, süße Sojasoße, etwas Reisessig und ein Spritzer Wasser zum ablöschen. Als Beilage Jasminreis. - Das gibt morgen Feuerstuhl! #6

Gemüse kommt da keines rein. Der Reis ist vegetarisch genug.


----------



## Jose (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

erinnert mich irgendwie an "schwarze eier". 
hättste das huhn nicht einfach n paar tage vergraben können? :m


bei mich gibts heute tomatenbasilikummozarellasalat mit russchischknofibrot.
und dann gehts so weiter


----------



## Andal (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So, so... die sorrows mit whiskey and gin angehen. Riskanter Ansatz!


----------



## Jose (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ist nicht so wild. hab nur gin :m


----------



## Andal (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Na hoffentlich auch einen g'scheiten!


----------



## Jose (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

37,5 umdrehungen. reicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> @testudo,
> da mußt Du Franky danken!:q
> 
> Schmeckt wie Piment, also nach Nelken-Pfeffer. Du kannst die Blätter problemlos durch frisch gemörserte Pimentkörner ersetzen.Ich hatte halt noch welche im Haus..
> ...




Danke euch beiden, ich dachte es gäbe da vielleicht einen Unterschied.

Piment ist  geläufig. Kaffirlimette auch und immer vorhanden getrocknet oder gefrostet.

Zimtblätter sind mir wiederum unbekannt.

Gewürze sind schon was faszinierendes.


----------



## wolfgang f. (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Zimtblätter sind mir wiederum unbekannt.
> Gewürze sind schon was faszinierendes.


Gern geschehen!
Zimtblatt wird auch indischer Lorbeer genannt, deswegen mein Querverweis! Sehr angenehm aromatisch!
Und was die Welt der Gewürze angeht, geb ich Dir ohne Einschränkung recht!
Deshalb haben die indische und die arabische Küche einen besonders hohen Stellenwert in meiner Kochwerkstatt.
Trotzdem heute: Schinken, Spargel (direkt vom Bauern in Linkenheim) , (Kräuter-)Flädle, Hollandaise und Kartoffeln - war schon auch was sauleggares!


----------



## Mozartkugel (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

passend zum Finale heute gab es Steaks vom Gasgrill mit Kräuterbutter, hui war das lecker. :m
Die tief gefrorenen Steaks vom Aldi schmecken übrigens hervorragend.


----------



## wolfgang f. (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hast Du die Kräuterbutter im Thermomix zubereitet?


----------



## wolfgang f. (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Andal,
sag mal, hast Du eine Zeit in China oder sonst wo in Asien gelebt?
Was Du da schreibst, liest sich schon sehr "authentisch".
Wie oft braucht´s bei Dir eine neue Sitzkeramik (ich vermute zumindest, dass solche Mischungen den Körper eruptiv / explosiv verlassen?|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Flädlessubb.......


----------



## wolfgang f. (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:mBei mir auch! ich habe gestern extra mehr Pfannenkuchen/Flädle zu den Spargeln gemacht und noch richtig gute Brühe von den Maultaschen, die es diese Woche auch schon gab, übrig  ...
Das ist das geniale an unserer schwäbischen Küche -> Reste, die großartig schmecken!


----------



## Andal (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ wolfgang:

Das habe ich mir von der Vietnamesin des Vertrauens sagen lassen und ein bisserl aus dem Netz. Mir war einfach die übliche "Asia Küche" für Deutsche zu langweilig. Bei den ganzen Flaschen, Gläsern und Dosen in unserem Asia-Laden muss man einfach experimentieren. Hier im Ort wohnen sehr viele Vietnamesen und dementsprechend gut und bunt ist das Geschäft bestückt.

Der Körper gewöhnt sich an überraschend viele Dinge.


----------



## Andal (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Für alle, die es gerne "würzig" mögen. Der YT Channel von *Maangchi*......... 'chön 'chaaf, aber auch sehr schmackig!


----------



## Franky (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Wolferl:
Leider etwas spät - aber besser als gar nicht: vielen Dank für das Rezept! :m Ist abgeschpeischärt und wird definitiv nachgemacht.

Heute gibt's 'nen echten Klassigger: Spargel, Hollandsoße, Kartüffels und Schweinefilet.


----------



## wolfgang f. (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gerne!
Du wirst sehen: es lohnt sich!

Und meine Spargeln gestern waren auch Hammer!  Es ist halt doch ein großer Unterschied, ob man die Stangen beim Vornamen kennt oder ob sie einem völlig anonym im Supermarkt begegnen....


----------



## Franky (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Gerne!
> Es ist halt doch ein großer Unterschied, ob man die Stangen beim Vornamen kennt oder ob sie einem völlig anonym im Supermarkt begegnen....



Und wie! Nach genau 2 Reinfällen bei sogenannten "Spargelhütten" vor Jahren kaufen wir nur noch bei einem einzigen. Hat zwar auch ne Spargelbude an der Straße, was aber mehr der schlechten Lage (enge Einbahnstraßen) des Hauptsitzes geschuldet ist. Entfernung von Hof zu Bude - knapper Kilometer.


----------



## wolfgang f. (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So, heute gabs als Hauptmahlzeit mal wieder "Türkischen Nudelauflauf", ein Familienessen, bei dem ich grundsätzlich nur einmal zu sagen brauche,dass es auf dem Tisch steht: Rinderhack, Tortiglioni,Joghurt,  Oliven, Tomaten, Zwiebeln, Knofi, Chili,Paprikabutter und viele gute Gewürze,v. a.  Thymian, Cumin, Schwarzkümmel etc.


----------



## Jose (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich mach auch was asiatisches: kning aus bodenhaltung in china.

ist mir erst gerade aufgefallen, dass das kein deutscher rammler ist sondern aus dem land der anerkannten tierschinderei kommt. ungut...

aber, 'erleichterung', steht ja drauf: "kontrollierte bodenhaltung".

aus china???

noch mal argwöhnisch ins netz, geguglt "kaninchen aus china kontrollierte bodenhaltung?" 

und siehe da: es gibt da tatsächlich ein zertifikat

wird aber trotzdem portugiesisch gemacht.

schbädslefree

(gut, dass es tierschutzorganisationen gibt :m)


----------



## kernell32 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kamberkrebse... Lecker


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

geiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiile Krebse!!!!!!!
Und?
Leichte Knoblauchmayo dazu (alternativ ist auch ne Bearnaise klasse) und Baguette?


----------



## Steff-Peff (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

GeDOpfte Schweinbäckchen mit Klößen :l

Immer wieder gerne


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

auch geil - hab ja grade gegessen - könnt aber bei den Bildern schon wieder..


----------



## Franky (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> GeDOpfte Schweinbäckchen mit Klößen :l
> 
> Immer wieder gerne



Ein absolut typisches Sommeressen... Leicht, bekömmlich - und saulecker! :vik:


----------



## kernell32 (29. Mai 2016)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> geiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiile Krebse!!!!!!!
> Und?
> Leichte Knoblauchmayo dazu (alternativ ist auch ne Bearnaise klasse) und Baguette?





Yepp viel Dill, bisschen Zucker und Salz in den Sud, dazu Baguette mit Kräuterbutter und Zitronenmajo.
In Finnland sagt man pro krebs einen Schnapps... Das waren 15 Krebse pro Person [emoji41] ... Das haben wir dann aber nicht durchgezogen [emoji6]


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

15 Krebse/Person - was gabs als Hauptgang ?
;-))))))))))

Viel dran isch ja net, aber lecker


----------



## kernell32 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hauptgang weisswürscht


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

uuuch - harter Tobak nach Krebsen..


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> aber, 'erleichterung', steht ja drauf: "kontrollierte bodenhaltung".
> 
> aus china???
> 
> ...



|muahah:|muahah:

Jose, ich nässe mich gerade ein...... :vik:

Erinnert mich ein bißchen an George Orwell's 'Animal Farm'.
Four legs good, two legs bad.......

Weiß nicht, wie oft Du schon im 'Reich der Mitte' warst......

Aber für 300-500 Yuan obendrauf, kriegste auch noch ein Zertifikat, daß die Rammler auch garantiert nur 'GMO-free' Futter zu fressen bekommen haben......


----------



## kernell32 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich war vor allem echt begeistert vom geschmack! In finnland hatten wir immer edelkrebse die sind natürlich super, bei den kamberkrebsen aus dem Rhein war ich mir nicht sicher... Aber die sind echt super!
Esst mehr krebse!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sammel sie mir ;-))


----------



## kernell32 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich krieg die vom fischer hier im Dorf, der hat immer massig davon in den Welsreusen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Krebse würd ich auch mal antesten |supergri


----------



## shoti (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern...Futtermarathon.....um halb elf mit Grillen angefangen ( Bauch , Holzfäller und Berner Würstle )....dann um 4 Uhr aufgestanden und 2 Kilo Spargel gemacht... vom hiesigen für 6 € !!! für 2 Kilo, zweite Wahl...bedeutete aber nur, das die Stangen unterschiedlich waren..:Teils brutal dicke Klopper...( neidisch auf die Hose schau......)

ach ja  ....die Uhrzeit ist NACH AM..und der Spargel PM


----------



## Jose (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

tja, "wer für wachstum ist, darf den krebs nicht fürchten".

ich halt mich wg. fehlender beneideter kamber-quelle an, dem klebrigen wetter angepasstes essen: sommer-spaghetti (da kann dann auch wieder 'n schbädsle-junkie mit)

also: basilikum, gepellte entkernte tomaten, mozzarella, deutscher kaviar, etwas grana padano und ein halbes hartgekochtes bruderei als valenten tabasco-träger.

hier isses:


----------



## Klaus-a. (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fang vom letzten Wochende :q
gefangen,filetiert und ab auf Brett zum Grill


----------



## wolfgang f. (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Planked catfish?
Geile Idee! Schreibst Du uns bitte auf ob/wie Du den glasiert hast und wie er Dir schmeckte?


----------



## Klaus-a. (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hier meine Gewürzmischung die nehme ich auch bei Lachsfilet.
1 TL 	Pfefferkörner
1 TL 	Wacholderbeere(n)
1 TL 	Meersalz
1 Prise(n) 	Chili nach Belieben
1 TL 	Paprikapulver 

Schmeckt echt super weil der Wels unter der Haut genug fett anteil hat und nicht trocken wird.


----------



## Jose (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> ...Schreibst Du uns bitte auf ob/wie Du den glasiert hast...




finde ich jetzt ein bisschen indiskret. außerdem denke ich, dass er einfach aus der flasche getrunken hat :m


----------



## wolfgang f. (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Klaus-a. schrieb:


> Hier meine Gewürzmischung die nehme ich auch bei Lachsfilet.
> 1 TL     Pfefferkörner
> 1 TL     Wacholderbeere(n)
> 1 TL     Meersalz
> ...


Zunächst mal DANKE! 
Also kein Honig, kein brauner Zucker, keine Limette oder sonstiges Schischigagga und nur damit einreiben? Liest sich spannend, werde ich so ähnlich definitiv auch mal probieren!

@José,
selbst ich, der Deinen Humor meist schätzt, kann dem nur schwer folgen...;+#t|supergri


----------



## Andal (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Hessen sagen: Von de Bembl in de Grippte in de Herbert - Prost!


----------



## Jose (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> ...@José,
> selbst ich, der Deinen Humor meist schätzt, kann dem nur schwer folgen...;+#t|supergri



glas...
glasieren... (füllen auf glas)

wie auf dem etikett meiner 1,5l  sake-flasche
"fülte auf flasche fon"

bei uns hieße das "tottrinken" (umtrunk bei ner erlegten sau z.b.)

"glasieren" eben :m


----------



## Jose (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so, hab mir überfressen.

bruchspargel vom land und erdbeeren vom feld.

veganer schweinkram


----------



## Jose (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

paprika mit seelachs, backofen. nix tk...


----------



## kreuzass (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schaut gut aus #6


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht sehr lecker aus! #6

Bei mir gibt's heute nen Zander, den ich gestern gefangen habe. Mache ich diesmal das erste Mal im Backofen, war zu faul zum schuppen und filetieren


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hier das Ergebnis. Es war richtig lecker und eine echte Alternative zur Pfanne. Hatte immer Sorge, dass Zander im Backofen zu trocken werden, aber das war absolut unbegründet. Sehr zart und saftig.


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kann sich sehen lassen.#6


----------



## Steff-Peff (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Passend zum Sommerwetter


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute passend zum Wetter was Leichtes.
 Flanksteak, 360 Gramm, gewürzt nur mit groben Pfeffer und groben Meersalz.
 Dazu Baguette und aufgeschnittene Tomaten.:m


----------



## Jose (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Hier das Ergebnis. Es war richtig lecker und eine echte Alternative zur Pfanne. Hatte immer Sorge, dass Zander im Backofen zu trocken werden, aber das war absolut unbegründet. Sehr zart und saftig.



lecker, sieht sehr gut aus.

ne frage zum zetti: war der frisch oder ausm gefrierfach?

meine aufgetauten zettis wurden im backofen immer trocken.
oder hast du da nen trick parat?


----------



## hanzz (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4531792


----------



## Jose (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

danke, hanzz #6


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Genau, war vom Vortag, bei gefrorenen Zander bin ich absolut überfragt, wenn ich mal einen mitnehme, dann wird er direkt verwertet.

Als Vergleich hätte ich als TK nur Barsche, die habe ich dann entweder geräuchert oder als Filets gemacht, das war in Ordnung.

Vielleicht hat da jemand anders ja mehr Erfahrung mit?


----------



## W-Lahn (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> lecker, sieht sehr gut aus.
> 
> ne frage zum zetti: war der frisch oder ausm gefrierfach?
> 
> ...


In der Salzkruste gebacken gelingen auch aufgetaute Zander #6


----------



## Jose (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gestern, HEUTE, morgen

Spargel Quer :m


(folgenreicher besuch beim bauern in bornheim...)


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern abend gefangen und heute goldig auf den Tisch....lecker


----------



## Andal (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der hat ja ganz trübe Augen. Bring den mal lieber hier vorbei, dann will ich das für dich testen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

zu spät  :q


----------



## Trollwut (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mörderpizza!

Scheiß Konservendeckel.










Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Jose (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

oops aua.

kenn ich, bei mir wars ne sardinendose und 6 stiche.

tipp


(jetzt verbrenn dir nicht noch die finger :m)


----------



## pennfanatic (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da babt ihr aber alte Dosen und/oder schlechten büchsenöffner.
Oder, wie man hier sagt, ungeschicktes Fleisch


----------



## Trollwut (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nö, war eine mit ner "Abziehlasche".
Aber zum Glück n recht grober Schnitt, 10 Minuten Papier draufgedrückt und der Hautfetzen war wieder festgepappt und bluter nicht mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Amateur - aber wenigstens kein Weichei

#6#6#6


----------



## wolfgang f. (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:mBüchsenkoch!|supergri
Besser als Blut-Wurstfinger: Chicken Teriyaki. Dazu gab´s Mie-Nudeln (chinesische "Schbäddsle")#6


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gab es heute nen Mümmelmann, angebraten und dann in spanischer Weißweinsoße gegart, dazu dann Ofengemüse.

Leider war die Familie so gierig, dass ich keine Zeit hatte, ein vernünftig dekoriertes Tellerbild zu gestalten #t


----------



## Jose (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> ...
> Leider war die Familie so gierig, dass ich keine Zeit hatte, ein vernünftig dekoriertes Tellerbild zu gestalten...



eher war die familie vernünftig: man lässt kein häschen warten!

lecker #6 und qualvoll, weil iche heute nix kning


----------



## grubenreiner (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab mal den Grillspießmotor ausprobieren müssen.
Aus den Resten eines größeren Grillfestes wurde mein "german Döner" 
Immer abwechselnd Nackensteak, Rückensteak, Bratwurstkeck und Kräuter/chilimischung und wieder von vorne. 






ergebniss war ein klein wenig zu dunkel geraten aber noch im grünen Bereich und ich würde das Experiment als vollen Erfolg bezeichnen. Saugut und innerhalb ner halben Stunde wars weg.
Oben im Bild noch n Zitronenhahn der sich mit drehen durfte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

WILL NE PORTION!!!! und keine kleine ;-))))
Das is ja geil!!!!!!!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dickes Petri zu dem Spieß! #h Das sieht richtig, richtig "sabber" aus :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

zu dunkel find ich auch nicht  - Röschdarome........
;-)))


----------



## Jose (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wär ich gern dabei gewesen, beim häschen und dem "reste"-essen.
begnüg mich mit handgeschnitzten dicken fritten, buntem salat und nem 5cm dicken jungbullen-filet.
wird lecker, klar.

aber der schmacht ist auf häschen...


war aber auch lecker:


----------



## Kauli11 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Ich hab mal den Grillspießmotor ausprobieren müssen.
> Aus den Resten eines größeren Grillfestes wurde mein "german Döner"
> Immer abwechselnd Nackensteak, Rückensteak, Bratwurstkeck und Kräuter/chilimischung und wieder von vorne.
> 
> ...



Sieht sehr gut aus, hätte ich sofort mitgegessen. #6


----------



## patricka1982 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gab's bei mir mal leckeren Karpfen-Bresenburger







Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vor allem Reiner, aber auch Jose, Patricka: #6#6#6
Pat,  sind das Johannisbeeren auf dem Karpfenburger?

Für diese verregnete Woche liefere ich noch etwas "Soulfood"-Nachtisch: Windbeutel mit Mascarpone-Erdbeerfüllung


----------



## Jose (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mmmmhhh, lecker #6
käm nach meinen basilikum-spaghettis richtig gut.
schad, dass nicht


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Knappe 400km...


----------



## Jose (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

war schon klar, bleibts also bei den gestreckten schbädsle :m


----------



## pennfanatic (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist das weisse Mozzarella?


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hast Du da einfach Caprese über die Spaghetti gekippt?
Interessante Idee!


----------



## Jose (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gepellte tomaten, mozzarella, basilikum und etwas grana padano.

olivenöl reichlich


also ja, wolfgang


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da könnte ich mir sogar noch ein paar Tropfen guten Balsamico als Draufgabe vorstellen!?!


----------



## wolfgang f. (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Arabische Hackbällchen mit Ras el-Hanout, extra  Piment, Cumin und Zimt, Lorbeer, bissle Chili etc ; Bohnen mit getrockneten Tomaten, Thymian,  Bergbohnenkraut, Muskatnuß (!!) und Kurkuma-Reis
Leider hat mein olles Handy einen Grün-/Blau-Stich...


----------



## Jose (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bist schon im urlaub-vorschmecken, gelle?
scheint lecker - ich schwelge heute in quarkflinsen (rumaroma, abgeriebene zitrone)

die anderen leckerköche scheinen auf diät zu sein :m


----------



## wolfgang f. (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> bist schon im urlaub-vorschmecken, gelle? :m



:q:qOh nein- im Gegenteil: Meinen Urlaub werde ich in Schottland verbringen -> nicht gerade berühmt für seine Haut-Cuisine|uhoh:


----------



## Jose (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ja, da bin ich ja mal gespannt auf schottisches, wird mich nicht schocken, bin ja schbädsle-gehärtet :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich habs ja nicht so mit Garten - 3 Tomatenstöcke, ein Chili im Topf und ca. anderthalb qm Kräuter mit Schnittlauch, Peterling, Liebstöckel, Bohnenkraut, Majoran, Bohnenkraut, Thymian - was man halt so am meisten braucht..

Gerade zum frühstücken ausm Kräutergraten ne Handvoll Schnittlauch abgeschnitten, gewaschen und fein geschnitten, und auf zwei Brötchen, die mit gesalzener Butter nicht zu knapp bestrichen waren, verteilt...

Genuss kann so einfach sein.....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> :q:qOh nein- im Gegenteil: Meinen Urlaub werde ich in Schottland verbringen -> nicht gerade berühmt für seine Haut-Cuisine|uhoh:



Ich komme da drüben jedenfalls an keinem Pub vorbei, der hausgemachtes Haggis auf der Karte hat. 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haggis


----------



## Franky (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> :q:qOh nein- im Gegenteil: Meinen Urlaub werde ich in Schottland verbringen -> nicht gerade berühmt für seine Haut-Cuisine|uhoh:



Ein ehemaliger Kollege war auch mal auf Schottlandtour. Kann echt Hardcore sein... Haggis ist da noch eine sehr harmlose Kulinarität... :q
Er hat sich dann "traditionell" an Fish & Chips gehalten bzw. Steaks von Kuh und Lamm auf den Grill gehauen.
Dazu gabs immer einen guten Single Malt!
Sláinte!! :m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich komme da drüben jedenfalls an keinem Pub vorbei, der hausgemachtes Haggis auf der Karte hat.




Ich auch nicht, aber ich esse vorher 'nen Happen...:q


----------



## wolfgang f. (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Er hat sich dann "traditionell" an Fish & Chips gehalten bzw. Steaks von Kuh und Lamm auf den Grill gehauen.
> Sláinte!! :m



:mIch bin auch darauf eingestellt viel Fisch zu essen! Und zwar OHNE Hafer! Da ich auch in Kaledonien dem Verzehr alkoholischer Spezialitäten nicht huldigen werden#d, könnte es besonders landschaftlich und kulturell ein richtig großartiges Erlebnis werden !#6
"Sláinte!!" ->Haben die Schotten das genau selbe gälisch wie die Iren?


----------



## Franky (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nein. Sind nur ähnlich. Aber Prost heißt bei beiden gleich! :m


----------



## Steff-Peff (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hat Frauchen gestern gezaubert, nachdem die erste Regenfront durch war und bevor die Gewitter los gingen.


----------



## wolfgang f. (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mmmh, das hat Frauchen aber wirklich schön und wie´s aussieht auch lecker hingebracht, Steff!#6


----------



## Steff-Peff (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jep, hat sie #h


----------



## Ises (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei uns gab´s am WE Lachs mit Nudeln und Gorgonzolasoße und Spinat - super lecker!!!!


----------



## Jose (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bei mir ist wieder mal das ängstliche aber schmackhafte tier im einsatz.
nach familienrezept: bauchspeck & kaninchen mit zwiebeln und sowas drumherum wird im backofen  kräftig eingeheizt.


ach, wärs doch schon fertig :q


----------



## hanzz (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heut ganz einfach.
Senfeier und n Eichenlaubsalat.


----------



## Kauli11 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



hanzz schrieb:


> Heut ganz einfach.
> Senfeier und n Eichenlaubsalat.



Eichellaubsalat würde besser zu deinen Senfeiern passen.  Grins... #h


----------



## Seifert (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Chili con carne, *aaber :* mit einer Tasse starken Kaffees und einer halben Tafel Bitterschokolade angesetzt.
Mal probieren -is leckaaaahh  #g
Ach ja:hinterher 'n Pilsken.....


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gebratene Mie-Nudeln, Schweinefilet, verschiedene Gemüse


----------



## Jose (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Gebratene Mie-Nudeln, Schweinefilet, verschiedene Gemüse



hehe, das klingt nach EM-AUS-Prophylaxe:
wenig zu ko tz en :m


bei mir gibts merguez zu couscous. absolut magenfreundlich |rolleyes


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

OT -> die Waliser werden auch Deinen Favoriten das Grausen lehren!|supergri
Und wieso soll ich heute Pizza und Co naschen, wenn doch Jogis Jungs deren Bäcker heute abend ver-naschen!:vik:
Gegen Deine Merguez (wenn sie denn aus Pferd/ Schaf sind und mit Harissa satt bestrichen) hätt ich aber auch null Einwand!#6


----------



## Jose (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

rind und lamm.
harissa sowieso.

nebenbei: ich vaterlansloser geselle, sei es P oder D :m


----------



## Steff-Peff (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Könnt Ihr mal Sachen bringen, die ich nicht googlen muß :c
Bei mir gab´s schnödes ... Schichtfleisch.
Zu den Dimensionen: 5,6 KG Kamm und 2,5 KG Zwiebeln


----------



## Jose (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

 schichtfleisch musste ich gugln 

sieht aus wie gekochte andouille :m

aber sicher lägga


----------



## Andal (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Zu den Dimensionen: 5,6 KG Kamm und 2,5 KG Zwiebeln



Kochst du immer für eine ganze Kompanie Freischärler? :m #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wenig Zwiebel, oder? Nehm immer 1:1 - bessere Soß


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Kochst du immer für eine ganze Kompanie Freischärler? :m #6



War nur für 12 Personen Geb (nachgefeiert). Aber die Leute sollen auch satt werden. Mehr wäre in den DO aber auch nicht rein gegangen.

@ Thomas: 2:1 genügt. Zusammen mit ner Flasche Schwarzbier was ne Menge, leckere Sauce.

@ Jose: Dank Gugl weiß ich jetzt auch was andouille ist |rolleyes

Schönen Tag @ all

Steff


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kannsch mich ja s näxte Mal einladen zum testen ob das reicht die Soße ;-)))

Bei mir gibts heute abend wieder eines meines Lieblingsessen:
Greschde Schbädlse (mid grauchder Schinggawurschd)  mit Grumbiern- und Gurgesalaad


----------



## wolfgang f. (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:mZum Abschied von Italien von der EM|supergri#6: Bavette, Zucchini, Parmigiano, Sahne ... -> flutschte genau so gut im Abgang!!!:vik:


----------



## Jose (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> ....flutschte genau so gut im Abgang!!!:vik:


brauchen wir hier wirklich noch "was-hinten-raus-kommt"-rezensionen?





































:m :m :m


----------



## wolfgang f. (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mein lieber Jose:

:mhttps://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abgang_(Nahrungsmittel)
Hab grad bemerkt, dass der link nicht funzt: also bitte selbst mal "im Abgang" eingeben und bei wikipedia nachlesen!

alles andere ist Deine anale Phantasie! |supergri


----------



## Jose (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kann schon abgang von abtritt und schichtfleisch von andouille unterscheiden.

aber ein lächeln ab und an steht der küchenfraktion doch gut ins gesicht.
muss ja nicht alles schbädsle-ernst.... :m


----------



## Franky (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Einmal Flenne Arrabiata und Pizza Arrividerci... 
Ich hab zwar nicht selbst gekocht, möchte Euch dieses Bild aber mal nicht vorenthalten...

Wildsäue am Spieß... Junge nee - ich mag gar nicht dran zurückdenken. Da läuft der Sabber vollautomatisch!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Wildsäue am Spieß... Junge nee - ich mag gar nicht dran zurückdenken. Da läuft der Sabber vollautomatisch!



Jo, leckerer geht's nicht. Dazu kaltes Bier, ein paar Obstler, Fußball EM ...  :k:k:k


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Einmal Flenne Arrabiata und Pizza Arrividerci...
> Ich hab zwar nicht selbst gekocht, möchte Euch dieses Bild aber mal nicht vorenthalten...
> 
> Wildsäue am Spieß... Junge nee - ich mag gar nicht dran zurückdenken. Da läuft der Sabber vollautomatisch!



Das war unfair, Herr Kollege |evil: Nun muss so ein Teil her |supergri

Gruß aus dem Spessart
Steff


----------



## Jose (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Das war unfair, Herr Kollege |evil: Nun muss so ein Teil her |supergri
> 
> Gruß aus dem Spessart
> Steff



sach rechtzeitig bescheid, thomas und ich kommen gerne


----------



## Franky (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> sach rechtzeitig bescheid, thomas und ich kommen gerne



Kannst mich auch einsammeln - liegt quasi aufm Weg! :q


----------



## Andal (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Es Freibierlätsch'n...........


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oje. Bei den Aussichten darf die Sau weiterleben |rolleyes

Gruß
Steff


----------



## daci7 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Leute, ich hätt da mal 'ne Frage:
Ich hab' zur Hochzeit 'nen riesen Dutch Oven (ft12) bekommen und würd den natürlich gern in den nächsten Tagen mal für ein paar Leute einheizen!
Was sind denn eure Favoriten dabei? Ich dachte an Schichtfleisch oder nen Schmorbraten. Oder doch eventuell was geiles mit Huhn? Oder eventuell 'nen Gratin?
Was sagen die Profis? Was ist machbar für nen totalen Dopf-Anfänger und was sollte ich noch beachten? Gibts empfehlenswerte Kochbücher? (Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich mir sonst bei Kochbüchern nur Ideen hole...)
Grüße,
David


----------



## Jose (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Oje. Bei den Aussichten darf die Sau weiterleben |rolleyes
> 
> Gruß
> Steff



das typische s.f.m.f*-argument...


*selberfressenmachtfett


----------



## Franky (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Moin Leute, ich hätt da mal 'ne Frage:
> Ich hab' zur Hochzeit 'nen riesen Dutch Oven (ft12) bekommen und würd den natürlich gern in den nächsten Tagen mal für ein paar Leute einheizen!



Cool!!! Erstma Glückwunsch nachträglich! 
Mein Erstlingswerk ausm Dopf war Pulled Pork. Ist superklassegeil geworden, jedoch mit dem ausm Smoker nicht wirklich zu vergleichen. Ich hatte mich an Steffs Empfehlung gehalten, mit sowas anzufangen, um die Patina im DOpf zu stützen. Schichtfleisch wird auch nicht verkehrt sein!  Von Gratin wird abgeraten... Das kann man später als Beilage machen.
Ein Buch hatte ich mir dafür nicht gekauft - Schmorgerichte (und anderes geht kaum ) sind meine heimliche Leidenschaft. Gulasch wäre da auch ein Favorit...


----------



## daci7 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke Danke :m
Ja - Pulled Pork ist auch ne geile Idee! 
Ich wollte schon lange mal versuchen im Räucherschrank Rippchen, Pulled Pork oder Brisket zu machen - eventuell kann ich das ja kombinieren...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Speckkartoffel mit Ei überbacken und Salat..


----------



## pennfanatic (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Klingrt alles super.
Bin aber kein Meister Koch. Aber ein superesser 
Ladet mich doch mal zur verkostung ein


----------



## Jose (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

frango assado*. kennt ihr schon. aber immer wieder lecker.

und ne kulinarische einstellung fürs finale #6.



* gwürztes hähnchen auf grill


----------



## wolfgang f. (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... naja, wenn Du auf den gallischen Hahn anspieltest -> der kräht weiter! ...

...und wird hoffentlich auch Cristiano Carniggel ordentlich die Löffel langziehen!


----------



## Andal (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vive la France et les Pommes frittes! :vik:


----------



## wolfgang f. (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Womit Du Dich vertan hast, Andal -> die Erfinder der Fritten, die Belgier sind schon lange raus!


----------



## pennfanatic (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Egal wer sie erfunden hat. Wenn gut gemacht .....
Lecker


----------



## pennfanatic (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mal nie frage. Hat jemand schon mal flußbarben zu bereitet?
Schmecken die oder besser die Finger davon lassen?


----------



## Andal (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Es gibt vereinzelt Menschen, die behaupten, dass sie schmecken. Das Problem bei Barben ist der Rogen. Entweder haben sie noch welchen drin, oder sie haben bereits wieder einen Laichansatz. Dann ist die Chance enorm, dass man einen gepflegten Dünnpfiff und Bauchweh mitisst. Dazu muss man auch nicht mal den Rogen selber verzehren. Leider sieht man ja von außen nicht, ob es Männlein, oder Weiblein ist. Ich finde, dass es ein Experiment ist, dass man sich nicht gönnen muss.


----------



## Jose (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich hab barben aus dem oberlauf des Tarn (xtrem sauber!) gefangen, gegessen und genossen.

rhein-barben mag ich nicht.


----------



## Laichzeit (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vielleicht kann man die Milchner kurz vor oder nach der Schonzeit noch am Laichausschlag erkennen, hab ich aber noch nie gesehen und weiß auch nicht, ob der überhaupt stark genug ausfällt.
Würde mich auch nicht drauf einlassen.


----------



## schlotterschätt (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute waren die Bärsche mal wieder richtig juckich.|supergri
Knuspriges Barschfilet und aus den "Abfällen" 'n anständigen Fischfond gekocht und zu Dillsauce verarbeitet. Lecker !!! #6


----------



## wolfgang f. (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:mDazu g´scheidte Nudeln mit abgeschmälzten Semmelnbröseln#6


----------



## dosenelch (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gebratener Pansen. Als Dessert Parfait vom Ochsenziemer.


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Als Dessert Parfait vom Ochsenziemer.


Du bist Schw...lutscher? :q


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Gebratener Pansen. Als Dessert Parfait vom Ochsenziemer.



Klingt irgendwie nach *Hundefutter*|uhoh:


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und ich Einfalt dachte, Elch in Konserven sei Hundefutter! #d|uhoh:


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nachtisch für heisse Tage


----------



## Jose (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

die verführung lauert überall


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

haaach - mal wieder ne schöne Haxe auf Finkbeiner - Art ........

Aber erst im Winter....


----------



## Franky (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab mir für demnächst mal wieder ein Bierdosengockel vorgenommen. Mal schaun, wann ich das zeitlich hinkriege. Ich fürchte allerdings, vor Freitag wird das eng!


----------



## pennfanatic (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> haaach - mal wieder ne schöne Haxe auf Finkbeiner - Art ........
> 
> Aber erst im Winter....


Schick mal Rezept.

Bin interessiert.


Schwein, Kalb oder Lamm?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Schick mal Rezept.
> 
> Bin interessiert.
> 
> ...



Schwein oder Kalb für das Rezept, für Lamm und Rind hab ich andere. 

Jus aus Schweine/Kalbsknochen kochen/nehmen. Gut würzig abschmecken mit Lorbeer, Wacholder und ein paar Senfkörnern und einem guten Schuss Essig (säuerlich solls sein, aber nicht sauer).

In einem Bräter, in den der/die Haggsn grade so reinpassen, diese rein und mit der Jus auffüllen.

Im Ofen bei ca. 120 Garen lassen (dauert ca. je nach Haggsngröße 3 - 5 Stunden.

Rausnehmen, gut abtropfen lassen und etwas auskühlen lassen.

Zwiebeln in Butter braun anbraten und mit dem Fond ablöschen, mit Sahne verfeinern (muss man nicht - i mag awwer Rohmsoß...) und abbinden auf gewünschte Sämigkeit...

Haggsn dann mit etwas flüssiger Butter einpinseln, dann salzen und dann  senkrecht stellen auf ein Blech und bei 220 -  250 Grad (je nach Ofen) knusprig backen (keine Zeitangabe möglich, muss man dabei bleiben, bis es passt  -zwischen 5 und 25 Minuten gaaaaaanz grob geschätzt....

Vorteil:
Durch das lange garen im Fond ist das Fleisch durch Fettabgabe in Fond weniger "schwer", dafür die Soße umso geiler (>>>Schbädsle!!!)





PS:
Bei mir gibts heute abend Kässchbädsle mit Soß und Salaad...


----------



## pennfanatic (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bitte machen, mir läuft der sabber....

Komme gerne. Lamm gibt es auch was....
Liebe Lamm!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lamm ist bei mir im Prinzip abgewandeltes Stifado..

Bräter mit Knoblauch/Olivenöl einpinseln.

Große Zwiebeln in kleinfingerdicke Scheiben schneiden und den Bräter damit auslegen, salzen.

Darauf ca. 4 - 5 mm dick geschnittene Kartoffelscheiben bis die Lage ca. 2 fingerdick sind, schichten, auch salzen, darauf kleinfingerdick geschnittene Tomaten, zuckern, salzen, Pfeffern...

Lammhaggse muss mindestens 2 - 3 Tage eingelegt sein:
Wenig Olivenöl, Knoblauch, Rosmarin und Thymian mit Paprikapulver zu einer Art dünnflüssiger Paste verarbeiten und damit gut die Lammhaggsn einpinseln, gut verschlossen im Kühlschrank ziehen lassen.

Lammhaggsn dann salzen und auf das vorbereite Gemüse/Kartoffeln legen

Dann bei 180 Grad im Ofen garen, bis Lammhaggse weich (ca. anderthalb Stunden, je nach Größe der Haggsn), dabei Haggsen mehrmals umdrehen,  servieren im Bräter alles zusammen


----------



## Franky (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Boah.............. Mach mich noch fertig..................


----------



## shoti (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*






Ma ganz kurz nebenbei gemacht 

Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schaut gut aus! Und lecker?

Helles Fleisch, geflügel oder Schwein?;+


----------



## shoti (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lachs vom Schwein. Pfeffer gestoßen mit knobi eingerieben und und Ofen auf 240 Umluft. Rein damit und nach 5 Minuten aus. Ziehen lassen für 2o Minuten. Legga zart und saftig. Keine Arbeit, kein dreck 

Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da krieg ich glatt Hunger.
Aber die futterzufuhr ist für heute erledigt |supergri


----------



## Steff-Peff (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Franky
Dieses Rezept von Thomas  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4549717&postcount=4133 wäre 100% DO-geeignet :k
Gruß 
Steff


----------



## Steff-Peff (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



shoti schrieb:


> Ma ganz kurz nebenbei gemacht



Sieht top aus und scheint vom Aufwand her sehr übersichtlich. Von daher: #6#6#6#6#6

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> @ Franky
> Dieses Rezept von Thomas  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4549717&postcount=4133 wäre 100% DO-geeignet :k
> Gruß
> Steff


ja, klar, super dafür!


----------



## Steff-Peff (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vor allem das Servieren im DO am Tisch kommt immer gut |rolleyes
Hatte ich neulich mit Schichtfleisch im 14er DO. Da fallen die Gäste tlw. erst mal vom Glauben ab |bigeyes

So long
Steff


----------



## Franky (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> @ Franky
> Dieses Rezept von Thomas  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4549717&postcount=4133 wäre 100% DO-geeignet :k
> Gruß
> Steff



Da sind wir eindeutig ganz genau ein und der selben Auffassung! :m war auch mein erster Gedanke


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ahle Worscht...... (nicht gekocht, gegessen...)


----------



## Jose (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gestreckte schbädsle (tagliatelle) mit champignon-schinken-schmand-gorgonzola-soße.


sorry, "sose" :m


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Klingt sehr gut. Wenn ich nicht so satt wäre käme ich vorbei.


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Abend gab es zweierlei gefüllte (Gehacktes, bzw. Feta mit Kräutern) Börek.
 Teig waren fertige Yufka-Blätter. Zum guten rutschen verhalf eine Flasche Retsina (Malamatina).


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nö, dann lieber schbäddsle all thomas


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Nö, dann lieber schbäddsle all thomas



Alles halt nach Wetterlage. Die seltsam zerknitterten Nudeln gibt es Sonntag mit Schweinefilet und Spargel.:m


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Da sind wir eindeutig ganz genau ein und der selben Auffassung! :m war auch mein erster Gedanke



#6 dachte ich mir schon


----------



## daci7 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute wird experimentiert - hab mir mal zwei große Seiten dicke Schweinerippen geholt.
Gestern gerubbt, gleich den Räucherofen mit Buchenbriketts anheizen und bei 100°C "smoken" nach 3-2-1 ...  mal sehen wies wird 

Marinade für den letzten Gang aus Chilli, Ahornsirup, Tomatenmark, braunem Zucker und Soyasoße ist angesetzt #6


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hausmacher Blut- und Leberwurst mehliert und gebraten, dazu Bratkartoffeln mit Speck.


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Hausmacher Blut- und Leberwurst mehliert und gebraten, dazu Bratkartoffeln mit Speck.



Klingt gut, aber mir wäre das heute bei dem Wetter zu mächtig. 
Hier ist es gut warm und mal wieder schwül.

Welche Blut und leberwurst bevorzugst du dafür?
Grob oder fein?


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ach zu warm, oder zu kalt für ein bestimmtes essen?
kenn´ ich nicht, außer grünkohl, dafür muß es frieren.

die kommen gleich auf den grill, dazu ein paar dithmarscher bierchen - passt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Welche Blut und leberwurst bevorzugst du dafür?
Grob oder fein?[/QUOTE]

Grobe Pfälzer Hausmacher, mhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

die kommen gleich auf den grill, dazu ein paar dithmarscher bierchen - passt.



das wird auch ein Schmaus


----------



## wolfgang f. (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*


----------



## W-Lahn (4. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gab es die Tage Ceviche


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es die Tage Ceviche



welchen Fisch hast Du genommen ? Barsch soll klasse sein.


----------



## W-Lahn (4. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Klassischerweise  sollte der Fisch ein weißes Fleisch haben, ich mach mein Ceviche aber immer mit Lachs,  find ich geschmackvoller. Der feine Geschmack vom Barsch kommt in der Marinade nicht zur Geltung...


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ok, muss ich irgendwann auch testen, Fisch dann nach Verfügbarkeit.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Jose (4. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ceviche..., das entspannte 'sushi' südamerikas - wenn nicht ohne vorsicht genossen.
vor ort mags auch mal mit cholera gewürzt sein

zu berichten hätt ich pü mit kohlrouladen, für leute unterhalb der benrather linie "kohl-zwickel".

nix neues - bis auf: habs mit "Jaroma" gemacht. auch ein weißkohl - aber mit  rouladentechnisch günstigeren blättern.
aufgrund der wuchsform eben. 

fotto ist smarphone. gräußlich, aber lägga :m


----------



## pennfanatic (4. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und ich wollte doch heute nichts mehr essen. Wenn ich das so sehe muß ich wohl doch nochmal schauen was die küche so hergibt.


----------



## Zerdan (4. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei uns gab es heute Auflauf... doch da einige fiurbewusste Frauen darauf bestanden Milch statt Sahne zu nehmen, handelte es sich am Ende eher um einen _Auslauf_


----------



## Steff-Peff (6. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern gabs lecker Steaks, hätte aber noch ein Bild vom Anschnitt schiessen sollen |rolleyes


----------



## exil-dithschi (7. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

prummetaat


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Moin Jungs#h

mal wieder ein Musaka mit Auberginen (schon ca. 7mal gemacht)  
In bilders:m


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin

:m


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

baby fertig
muß nur noch 1bis2std in backofen
|wavey:


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Moin 






lg nobbi


----------



## Steff-Peff (7. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moussaka ist was Feines. 
Werde nie vergessen, wie ein Mitlehrling den Namen in Massaker geändert hat. Wir hatten damals Weihnachtsfeier beim Griechen und er hat die Ouzos nach seinem Moussaka nicht so ganz vertragen. Oder waren es die Hefeweizen |rolleyes


----------



## wolfgang f. (9. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ein richtiger Sommersalat:
Bayrischer Press-Sack, schwäbische Schwarzwurst, Tomate, saure Gurke, Lauchzwiebel, eingelegte Peperoni, Vinaigrette mit Extra-Senf


----------



## Andal (9. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So weit so gut, aber da fehlt es an Zwiebeln in der Essigwurscht, an jeder Menge Zwiebeln!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

seh ich auch so....

Hatte heute Rindfleischsalat mit Bratkartoffel (hab Fleischbriasubb kochd, Rinderbeinscheiben, Rinderhack, etwas Brust)  - da waren deutlich mehr Zwiebeln im Salat ;-)


----------



## Franky (9. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Einfache Zucchini-Tomaten-Hack-Reispfanne... Zwiebel und Knoblauch sind da immer dabei - geht auch nicht ohne!!!! :q Die leicht "dekadente" Note kommt über den Reis: gekocht in Hühnerbrühe und Safran (richtiger!). Kommt son büschen Paella-Geschmack durch...


----------



## exil-dithschi (9. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nobbi, dein massaker macht mich doch gerade ziemlich wuschig...:m
wird´s die woche wohl auch mal wieder geben.

heute jedefalls, hat´s weib, gekocht, wie mir dünkt, meinen leibeintopf - grüne bohnen.


----------



## wolfgang f. (9. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Andal & Thomas,
da hats soviel Lauchzwiebeln drin (ok, sieht man auf dem Foto vllt. nicht so...), da wären zusätzliche Zwiebeln zuviel des Guten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lauchzwiewwl isch für Mädle on Badenser...
Männer welle Zwiewwl!!
;-))))))

3 Teile Fleisch/Wurst, 2 Teile Zwiebel, 1 Teil Essiggurke.....


----------



## Andal (9. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Als Ersatz für Zwiebeln sind nur noch mehr Zwiebeln zulässig!


----------



## wolfgang f. (9. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Thomas, 
...und Genießer wollen auch ausser Zwiebeln noch was schmecken!
Btw ich bin Hohenzoller![emoji12]


----------



## Jose (9. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...und nicht jeder will chinesen malträtieren ...


----------



## Steff-Peff (10. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Habe heute Stoff für Ossobuco geholt. 3250 Gramm, die nun in Vaccuum auf Eis liegen und auf ihren großen Auftritt im DO warten 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Fattony (10. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gesten noch einen Schuppenkarpfen erwischt!

Musste Heute aber schnell gehen, das Foto zeigt leider nicht wie gut der Fisch war.

Geschröpft, mit Zwiebelfüllung. Eingerieben mit Salz und frisch gepressten Knoblauch.

Gräten waren null Problem! Verdammt, der war richtig geil #6:k


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wenn ich die Bilder so anguck:
Bloss gut, dass ich schon gegessen hab...


----------



## Klaus-a. (11. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Habe heute Stoff für Ossobuco geholt. 3250 Gramm, die nun in Vaccuum auf Eis liegen und auf ihren großen Auftritt im DO warten
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



Warte mal gespannt auf Bildchen wenn es fertig ist,vielleicht
mit Rezept.


----------



## Franky (12. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So - erster Urlaubstag, Scheisswetter - da muss was anständiges auf den Tisch!!!! 
Einmal (Saft)Biergulasch nach Art des Hauses  Das darf jetzt ein paar Stündchen vor sich hin schmurgeln. :m So gegen 18:30 ist es dann soweit.

PS: Ist mein "Lieblingstopf"... 7,2 l Gusseisenbräter.....


----------



## Andal (12. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ned schlecht, aber a bisserl arg hell die Soße.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Net richtig angebraten (insbesondere Zwiebel nicht) würd ich schätzen wg Farbe......

Mache grade Experiment, am Wochenende mehr...

Versuche 2 meiner Lieblingsessen zu kombinieren:
Sauerbraten und Schweinebauch....

Dummerweise hab ich die Schwarte runtergeschnitten und schon fritiert und verzehrt (konnt/wollt nicht warten), daher ists nur ein "halbes" Experiment...

Schweinebauch einlegen in Essig(wasser), zusätzlich zu klassischen Sauerbratengewürzen noch Paprika, etwas Chili und Knoblauch mit dazu....

Der wird dann am Wochenende "trocken gelegt", Fond aufheben.

(Viel) Zwiebeln in Butter braun braten, ablöschen mit dem Fond und aufkochen.

Trockenen Schweinebauch salzen und in Öl von allen Seiten braun anbraten, in eine Kasserole mit dem zuvor vorbereiteten Zwiebelfond setzen und im Ofen bei ca. 150 Grad fertig schmoren, Soße passieren und abschmecken, Spätzle dazu....

So wär mein Plan....


----------



## Andal (12. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Net richtig angebraten (insbesondere Zwiebel nicht) würd ich schätzen wg Farbe......


Keine Geduld. Bis ein paar Pfund Zwiebeln die richtige Farbe haben, dauert es eben. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mache grade Experiment, am Wochenende mehr...
> 
> Versuche 2 meiner Lieblingsessen zu kombinieren:
> Sauerbraten und Schweinebauch....
> ...


Ich kann dir prognostizieren, dass es klappen wird. So ein "Gemischtes saueres Bratl" macht meine Mutter schon seit Jahr und Tag! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mir gings eigentlich um die fritierte, saure Schwarte - aber das hat sich nun ja erledigt , auch wg. Ungeduld ;-)))..

Schmecken wird das, bin ich auch sicher, Frage ist nur, in welche Richtung ich das nachher tunen werde/muss/will......


----------



## Andal (12. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Na ja... irgendwie explodieren doch eingelegte Schwarten im heißen Fett regelrecht!?

Die Soß bei Muttern geht so in die Richtung Bifflamot, b.z.w. in die von einem Wildbraten. Böhmischen Knödel dazu und es ist himmlisch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nenene, beste Schwarte ist in Salzwasser langsam garen, danach im Ofen bei Oberhitze anbräunen (dadurch Feuchtigkeit raus, Temperatur nicht zu hoch nehmen)  und dann erst fertig fritieren...


----------



## Andal (12. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oder das Schwartl am Fleisch lassen und gleich einen schönen Krustenbraten machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ja, aber fritierte Schwarte, das ist einfach göttlich....

Nix gegen Krustenbraten (beileibe nicht!!!!), aber das sind 2 Paar Stiefel!!

Kannste auch mal mit Haggsn probieren:
Im Gewürzsud garziehen lassen und nachher (nach abkühlen/trocknen) in der Fritüre heiss und knusprig machen


----------



## Andal (12. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hört sich auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht an. Muss aber warten, bis meine Kauleiste fertig saniert ist. Zur Zeit ist alles, was knuspriger als Kartoffelpüree, oder Nudelsuppe ist eine Tortur.


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Hört sich auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht an. Muss aber warten, bis meine Kauleiste fertig saniert ist. Zur Zeit ist alles, was knuspriger als Kartoffelpüree, oder Nudelsuppe ist eine Tortur.


 

  Den Gürtel wird's freuen.


----------



## Franky (12. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tsss... Die Herren Kluchschnacker... :q
SAFTgulasch - nicht Gulasch! Die Zwiebeln haben rd. ne halbe Stunde bei leichter/mittlerer Hitze vor sich hin geshcmurgel. Davon rund ne viertel Stunde gemeinsam mit dem Tomatenmark. Dann kommt das Fleisch ohne anbraten mit Bier und Tomaten in den Pott und darf bei schwacher Hitze schmurgeln. Einziger Unterschied zum Wiener Saftgulasch - ich nehme dunkles Bier (Schlappe Seppl dunkel) und Malzbier statt Rotwein...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

man dankt für Aufklärunk ;-))


----------



## Franky (12. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... und ich dachte immer, Schwaben sind dichter an Österreich dran, als Bremer  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich mach halt Gulasch aus Fleisch und Zwiebel und nicht aus Saft ;-))


----------



## Franky (12. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dann machst Du Spätzle aus Spatzen? Ich nehm dafür Mehl/Hartweizengries, Eier, Wasser und eine Prise Salz! :q


----------



## Steff-Peff (12. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Schlappe Seppl dunkel



#6 Man merkt, dass wir gar nicht so weit entfernt wohnen.
Schönen Urlaub !


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Net richtig angebraten (insbesondere Zwiebel nicht) würd ich schätzen wg Farbe......
> 
> Mache grade Experiment, am Wochenende mehr...
> 
> ...






Hier beim wenden fotografiert, der eingelegte :l :


----------



## raubangler (12. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nenene, beste Schwarte ist in Salzwasser langsam garen, danach im Ofen bei Oberhitze anbräunen (dadurch Feuchtigkeit raus, Temperatur nicht zu hoch nehmen)  und dann erst fertig fritieren...



Machst Du das auch mit Kalkpulver?
http://www.ichkoche.at/frittierte-schwarte-kaep-muu-rezept-44494


----------



## exil-dithschi (13. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

welskuchen


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ne, nicht mit Kalk....

Gerade Fond angesetzt und nu geht er ins Rohr:


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gerade ausm Ofen geholt - ich bin ein Küchen-Gott!!!! 

Auch das Fett (weil ich Schwarte ja schon gefuttert hab) einigermaßen knusprig gekriegt, und der Geschmack des sauer eingelegten Fleisches ist HIMMLISCH!!!!!!




(sorry fürs unscharfe Foto, habs aus Begeisterung verwackelt ;-)))

Soße abpassieren, fertig abschmecken (bin noch am überlegen ob ichs natur lasse oder doch nen Becher Creme fraiche mit reinhaue, bleibt dann besser an Spätzle hängen..)..





Heute abend bei niedriger Hitze und reiner Oberhitze im Ofen warm machen, dazu dann Soße und Spätzle und nen Salat ;-)))

Meine Wampe braucht heut Abend keine angucken wollen ;-))


----------



## Jose (13. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schweinkram :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So gegessen - babbsadd - erscht amol an Schnabbes....

Saurer Gnuschbrbauch mit in Bröselbuddr brodene Schbädsle, Salaad gabs au no..


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Thomas,wie sagt Jose das:mschweinkramgeile fotos#6


guten appetit


lg nobbi


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> welskuchen



was ist das??, erzähl mal mehr drüber.
Sieht gut aus


----------



## Jose (13. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

also, sorry, bei wels KUCHEN krieg ich dieses ungute würgen im hals.
mag ja lecker sein (und auch eine sinnvolle verwertung im sinne der §§§§§), mit wels hab ich es nicht so, weder essen noch angeln - und als kuchen...?
ich weiß nicht, mutterkuchen find ich auch nicht gerade so ansprechend...
die wortwahl ist auf jeden fall hinderlich.
(schwäbischer apfelkuchen, käsekuchen, reibekuchen, zwiebelkuchen usw. aber wels-kuchen?
nenns besser wels-tortilla, sieht im anschnitt auch eher so aus. sorry für meine "mäkelei"...)


genug davon.
der thomasinischen schweinerei kann ich nur ein lachssteak im dialog an salzkartoffeln und dosenerbsen entgegenwedeln.

aber jetzt wirds LAUT: MÄNNO, Herr oder Fraue E D E K A, gehts noch?
ungeschuppte lachssteaks verkaufen, die richtiger koteletts heißen sollten aber egal: was soll denn der schaixx mit ungeschuppt?
haben die nur etepete-kunden?
keine ahnung von leckerer krossgebratenen lachshaut?

unmuts-mail ist schon raus.


jetze noch n insider: nicht nur in den spiegel gucken, auch mal auffe waage, :m :m :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Jungs,
heute kein schweinkram.
Rinderrouladen:m



#h


----------



## Steff-Peff (14. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Grundlage für mein erstes Pulled Pork morgen.
Hoffentlich wirds was |uhoh:


----------



## exil-dithschi (14. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> was ist das??, erzähl mal mehr drüber.
> Sieht gut aus


is´ auch genial und extrem simpel.
der teig ist ein hefeteig. den aufgegangenen teig in zwei teile, ca. im verhältnis 2:3 teilen.
den größeren teil auf einem backblech ausrollen, darauf kommt der fisch, in meinem fall wels. ich hab´ die filets noch mal durch den wolf gejagt. dazu noch ordentlich zwiebeln und ebenso ordentlich nach gusto würzen. 
oben drauf kommt der ausgerollte, kleinere teil teig, die ränder mit den fingern verschließen und die oberfläche mit einem ei einpinseln. bei 190° ab in den ofen für ca ´ne halbe stunde.

der fisch sollte roh sein, ansonsten wird´s schnell trocken, oder man fügt noch etwas schmand hinzu.
ansonsten kann man den kuchen auch mit hack, kohl, beidem zusammen, schafskäse, oder was die phantasie und die speisekammer noch so hergeben füllen.

@nobby - der baileys vom feinkost albrecht immer griffbereit, sauber!

@Jupp - is´schon in ordnung, hast es zur zeit ja wohl etwas schwer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Metzger hatte Rinderkeule im Angebot, gutes Kilo mitgenommen, 4 Scheiben geschnitten, ist jetzt eingelegt als Böfflamott.. 

Sollte bis zum Wochenende nettes Schmausen geben...


----------



## Steff-Peff (16. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern gabs das Pulled Pork aus dem Dutch.
Wird's sicher mal wieder geben #6

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Metzger hatte Rinderkeule im Angebot, gutes Kilo mitgenommen, 4 Scheiben geschnitten, ist jetzt eingelegt als Böfflamott..
> 
> Sollte bis zum Wochenende nettes Schmausen geben...


Lag bis jetzt 2 Tage im Rotwein mit Gewürzen, beim durchmischen fotografiert:





Je nachdem (Zeitproblem) liegt das nun bis Freitag Abend oder Samstag noch im Wein, bevors dann mit viel Zwiebel geschmort wird..


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Gestern gabs das Pulled Pork aus dem Dutch.
> Wird's sicher mal wieder geben #6
> 
> Gruß
> Steff



hast Du das schon mal gegessen??;+


----------



## Jose (17. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich heb mal ab auf so etliche nickligkeiten gegen thomas hier im AB, letztes aufgestoßenes war "... als ein Thomas vom Anglerboard...":

supi rind, auch wenn unbekannt "Böfflamott", ich wünsch mir mal wieder ein fischrezept von "dem Thomas vom Anglerboard", eventuell sogar was raffiniertes, fingerfood z.b.

und muss er natürlich auch selber essen, weil, er ist ja uns thomas vom AB.


(duck und ...)


----------



## Andal (17. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mit einem Böfflamott sollte sich auch ein Rheinländer anfreunden können.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nicht nur Rheinländer, auch Pfälzer.
Solange er keine Schbädsle dazu reicht, ist alles gut


----------



## Jose (17. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hab ich auch gedacht: "ich kenn dich nicht aber fress dich trotzdem".

wie würd man das hier in nrw nennen?

(bitte jetze nicht böfflamott :m)


----------



## Andal (17. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Einen Rinderschmorbraten!? Weil es ja nach rheinischem Verständnis kein wirklicher Sauerbraten ist. Oder!? Was am Ende besser ist, will ich nicht entscheiden. Mir schmecken beide Formen von "toter Kuh mit Soße"!


----------



## Jose (17. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

weise worte: "tote kuh mit soße" #6

hätt er ja auch schreiben können statt des kryptischen 'böfflamott'

aber versteh den jenseits der benrather linie schon:

wie klänge das denn "tote kuh mit soße und spätzchen"


----------



## Kauli11 (17. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> weise worte: "tote kuh mit soße" #6
> 
> hätt er ja auch schreiben können statt des kryptischen 'böfflamott'
> 
> ...



Wie klingt denn EUTERSAFT statt MILCH? |kopfkrat
Würde kein Schwein mehr trinken. 

#h


----------



## Andal (17. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und Mett wäre demnach ein Pork-Smoothie!?


----------



## Jose (17. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Wie klingt denn EUTERSAFT statt MILCH? |kopfkrat
> Würde kein Schwein mehr trinken.
> 
> #h



bist ein bisschen mäkelig, gelle :m


...und richtig verstanden hastes auch nicht:"kuh mit soße"oder sonstwas kann den reiz der bilder nicht verderben.

andererseits wären 'schbädsle', auch wenn man sie 'feuchte nackerte ***" nennen tät keine speichelflußtreiber.

und überhaupt, @kauli, was hattest du denn heut?

ich hatte spaghetti mit hacksoße, tribut an Mr. T: "gestreckte spätzle mit...."


----------



## Franky (17. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Spaghetti hatte ich auch... Mit sowas...


----------



## pennfanatic (17. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hört auf Jun Gens. Ich Krieg hunnger und hab nichts vergleichbares hier......


----------



## Kotzi (17. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bamberger Hörnchen aus dem eigenen Garten mit Butter und Kräuter Joghurt-Creme Fraice Pampe. 
Ist schon was anderes als der Kartoffel einheitsbrei den man im Supermarkt zu kaufen kriegt.


----------



## pennfanatic (17. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aufhören ......   ich Krieg Hunger!
Und bin eh zu dick


----------



## Kauli11 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> bist ein bisschen mäkelig, gelle :m
> 
> 
> ...und richtig verstanden hastes auch nicht:"kuh mit soße"oder sonstwas kann den reiz der bilder nicht verderben.
> ...



Gestern hatte ich Zanderfilet, ( vom selbstgefangenen natürlich ) an Bratkartoffeln mit Speck und Zwiebeln.
Dazu gab es einen frischen Feldsalat.

Heute gibt es Waldpilze,( Steinpilze und Maronen) mit Speck, Zwiebeln, Pfeffer und Salz.
Dazu keine Spätzle, sondern Fusilli.

#h


----------



## Justsu (18. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Und Mett wäre demnach ein Pork-Smoothie!?



Schweinemarmelade!:vik:


----------



## Franky (18. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Justsu schrieb:


> Schweinemarmelade!:vik:



Da merkt man, woher man kommt... Bestell sowas mal südlich von Hannover... :q

Heute gibts schnizzl mit pfifferlngsrisotto und salat.


----------



## Kotzi (18. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ofenkürbis mit gegrillter Paprika, dazu ein Joghurt Minz Dipp und mal sehen was sich noch so an totem Tier findet.


----------



## Jose (18. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mit pflaumen kann man so einiges anstellen, das Mus mal sein :m


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (19. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab schon schlechteres Abendessen gehabt....


----------



## Jose (19. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

zuchtgarnelen aus thailand?

oops, sorry, da kam das grüne bei mir durch...

bist ein quälgeist 


bei mir gibts fritten, selbstgemachte mit quäl-steak


'n kilo gekochte camarãoes wär mir lieber, noch lieber 2 kg :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Nicht nur Rheinländer, auch Pfälzer.
> Solange er keine Schbädsle dazu reicht, ist alles gut


HALLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
Nadierlich mid Schbädsle!!
War saulecker, reicht noch 3 oder 2 gute Portionen.......


----------



## Jose (19. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> HALLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
> Nadierlich mid Schbädsle!!
> War saulecker, reicht noch 3 oder 2 gute Portionen.......



resteessen, pfffff #6


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (19. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> zuchtgarnelen aus thailand?
> 
> oops, sorry, da kam das grüne bei mir durch...
> 
> bist ein quälgeist



Hab grad nachgeguckt: Wildfang aus Argentinien, ökologisch auch nicht besser, aber was soll's. Es schmeckt halt so gut und ich steh voll auf Meereskleingetier und bin heute Abend allein zuhaus


----------



## Jose (19. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

supi!
mein 'grün' kann mich aber trotzdem nur schwer von nem teller garnelen fernhalten. gelingt dem eigentlich nie :m

(schmeckt auch mit gewissensbissen)


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (19. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

In der Regel achte ich auch auf gescheites Essen und Herkunft, aber da geht es mir, wie Dir: Manchmal muss man auch fünfe gerade sein lassen... :g

Nächstes Mal gibt es wieder einen selbst gefangenen Zander und man kann sich dann moralisch über die Pangasius-Fraktion erheben, das gleicht sich dann aus


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Frei nach Anthony Bourdain:
Was zu langsam oder zu dumm zum davonrennen ist, darf man auch bedenkenlos essen, wenn man es erwischt und wenns schmeckt....

;-)))))))))))))))


----------



## Andal (19. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn man sich ökologisch und ethisch absolut akzeptabel ernähren möchte, muss man sich das auch leisten können!


----------



## Jose (19. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

klar doch, Thomas, schbädsle haben bekanntlich keine beine :m

aber mensch muss nicht #6


----------



## Jose (19. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man sich ökologisch und ethisch absolut akzeptabel ernähren möchte, muss man sich das auch leisten können!



ich mein, das könnte jede/r.

aber wo bleibt da der genuß, die lust?


auffer strecke

außerdem zu bedenken: auch wenns dem menschen nicht egal ist, wie das tier gehalten wurde, dem tier ist es sicher nicht egal, die einladung zum essen nicht ablehnen zu können. ist also auch irgendwie wurscht.
ah klar, deshalb also veganer, die möhrenmörder...


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (19. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich esse mittlerweile deutlich weniger Fleisch, dafür dann aber vom Bauern in der Nähe, wo ich sehe, wie die Tiere gehalten werden. Der höhere Preis fang ich eben durch "weniger" auf, gleiches gilt auch z.B. für Eier.

Andersrum kaufe ich dann Garnelen aus Argentinien oder holze den Regenwald mit Sojasauce ab...

Letztendlich muss das aber jeder selbst entscheiden, widersprüchlich verhalten wir uns wohl alle und wirklich moralisch einwandfrei leben geht wohl kaum.

Nervig finde ich nur, wenn Leute (Veggis...) meinen, in Mission treten zu müssen und ihrem Umfeld auf den Keks gehen und/oder als schlechtere Menschen hinstellen.


----------



## Andal (19. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Ich esse mittlerweile deutlich weniger Fleisch, dafür dann aber vom Bauern in der Nähe



Und die schmecken!? #t


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Kaffeebarsch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich esse mittlerweile deutlich weniger Fleisch, dafür dann aber vom Bauern in der Nähe
> ...


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (19. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Erwischt #h Deutsche Sprache, schwere Sprache #t


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Kaffeebarsch,
son bauernfrühstück voll toll#h

Das Bauernfrühstück entstand als Resteessen und ist ein einfaches  Gericht auf der Grundlage von Bratkartoffeln und Fleischresten,




lg nobbi


----------



## Andal (19. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Unbedingt mal ansehen... absolut geniale japanische Kochkunst! #6

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5I0f4K5jp-eAAivp_yFAhK-91swiF8zO


----------



## Steff-Peff (20. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei dem prima Wetter gestern gabs gegrillten Mistkratzer mit Ciabatta und Salat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

net schlecht....


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (20. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ein toter Vogel geht immer #6 Sieht lecker aus!


----------



## lurchi19 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

[Offtopic] 


Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> holze den Regenwald mit Sojasauce ab...



Da ist übrigens Fleisch deutlich schlimmer. Ich konnte mir mit meiner Ernährung (sehr wenig Fleisch, gerne auch mal Tofu oder ähnliches) schon öfter anhören, dass ich ja den Regenwald zerstöre. 
Dumm nur, dass eben jene Personen viel mehr dazu beitragen, als ich. 

Fakt ist, dass der Großteil des Sojas für die Fleischproduktion drauf geht. 

http://www.zeit.de/wirtschaft/2013-11/soja-bilanz (hab einfach mal den erst besten Link genommen) 

Und mittlerweile werden viele der Soja Produkte sogar mit europäischem Soja gefertigt. 
[/Offtopic] 

Das Essen hier sieht aber mal wieder vorzüglich aus. Da bekommt man glatt Hunger!


----------



## Andal (20. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich kriege regelmäig die Krise, wenn es heißt, man müsste dies und jenes essen/nicht essen, weil... Ich esse, worauf ich Lust habe!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich esse, worauf ich Lust habe!


dito - Ergänzung:
Und was reinpasst..........
:q:q:q


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

*Kann man das essen, oder ist das vegan?*


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was aus diesen 4*125 Gr leckerem Beef nach dem Grillen  geworden ist, überlasse ich eurer Phantasie. 
Hatte keine weiteren Bilder gemacht, aber eins kann ich sagen ... ich liebe selbstgemachte 
Burger.

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Was aus diesen 4*125 Gr leckerem Beef nach dem Grillen  geworden ist, überlasse ich eurer Phantasie.


Ne nette Vorspeise?
;-)))))


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

|supergri


----------



## Jens76 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vorher


----------



## Jens76 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nachher und Beilagen - Bin gerade leicht komatös!


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Jens, sieht sehr gut aus.
Aber komatös?


----------



## pennfanatic (21. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja sieht lecker aus!
Was ist das für ein Gestell in dem flattermann?


----------



## Jens76 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Aber komatös?



Um es deutlich zu sagen: Ich hab mich überfressen!

Das ist der Geflügelhalter von Weber!
Und er ist nicht "in" dem Broiler, sondern du kannst den da einfach reinsetzen und hast nachher kein Gefummel.


----------



## Justsu (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Hab grad nachgeguckt: Wildfang aus Argentinien, ökologisch auch nicht besser, aber was soll's. Es schmeckt halt so gut und ich steh voll auf Meereskleingetier und bin heute Abend allein zuhaus



Nochmal zur Garnelendiskussion hier:

Hat jemand die hier: https://www.cristalle-garnelen.de/

schonmal probiert?

Bisher bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen die zu probieren, haben ja auch ihren Preis! Aber die stehen für irgendeinen besonderen Anlass irgendwann schon auf der Liste...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wir haben früher auch immer frische Garnelen bezogen, aber die waren noch teurer (andere Zeit, waren auch gefischte, mit dem Flieger gebracht)..

Frische Garnelen sind schon ein ganz anderes Produkt als abgekochte (wie auch Reker z. B., so gut die sind) oder tiefgefrorene rohe..

Ich selber hatte die von dir oben genannten nicht gegessen, hab das aber schon lange vor, seit ich das mal im Fernsehen gesehen hatte....

Kollegen von mir, die noch in der Küche stehen, loben die aber richtig, was Geschmack und Konsistenz angeht....


----------



## Franky (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Frische Garnelen sind schon was ganz besonderes. 
Ich durfte einmal dabei sein, als wir in einem Frischemarkt die letzten Süßwassergarnelen Gr. 8/12 aus der Tageslieferung abgreifen konnten. So bekamen wir dann 3 kg zum Preis von einem, weil mit 2 kg "Rest" der gute Mann nix anfangen konnte. Das waren dann zwar immer noch rund 60 € (inkl Märchen), aber wir ham's Grinsen an der Kasse nicht aus dem Gesicht bekommen, weil "Festpreis"... :q Der Genuss zu Hause war dann freilich 5 mal so hoch! :q
Nochmal - jein... Frostware ist sicherlich eine andere Liga, aber schmeckt mir auch! (und liegt auch bei rund 30 - 40 €/kilo)


----------



## Justsu (22. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir haben früher auch immer frische Garnelen bezogen, aber die waren noch teurer (andere Zeit, waren auch gefischte, mit dem Flieger gebracht)..
> 
> Frische Garnelen sind schon ein ganz anderes Produkt als abgekochte (wie auch Reker z. B., so gut die sind) oder tiefgefrorene rohe..
> 
> ...



Ah, okay... Vielen Dank für die Einschätzung, bzw. den "Erfahrungsbericht" aus zweiter Hand. Bestätigt meinen Eindruck und macht mich noch gieriger auf die Viehcher!|gr::q

Das Ceviche Rezept auf der Homepage hört sich auch richtig klasse an - das MUSS spätestens zu Weihnachten auf den Tisch!!!


----------



## Justsu (23. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So, und jetzt noch mal zum eigentlichen Thema (zumindest fast):

Am Sonntag war mal wieder Backtag und es gab ein Weizenmischbrot im gußeisernen Topf gebacken

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht klasse aus!!!!


----------



## Jens76 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Salz, Pfeffer, Mehl, Barsch!






Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (23. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jau mann, ein echtes ausstellungsstück #6

lecker


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geiler Barsch!

Bei mir gibts heute Abend Fleischküchle, selber geschnittene/gemachte Pommes und Tomatensalat, Tomaten frisch vom Stock (danke an Dok!)


----------



## Jose (25. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Justsu schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Garnelendiskussion hier:
> 
> Hat jemand die hier: https://www.cristalle-garnelen.de/
> 
> ...



auch Nochmal zur Garnelendiskussion

bin pappsatt mit argentinischen rotgarnelen 
war gestern in metro-nähe und hatte frustschmacht auf garnelen. riesenangebot, entweder aus verseuchter etc. zucht oder eben drittjobpflichtig.
dann gestolpert über ROHE ROTE riesendinger ohne kopf 16/20.
UND wildfang! (pleoticus muelleri, FAO 41)

häh, rotgarnelen? hab mal skepsis skepsis und gewissen ebensolches sein lassen.

preis war 800g/11,99 netto,
find ich günstig, qualität ist auch ok.
morgen geh ich und kauf die auf halde |rolleyes


ist wohl nix gegen cristalle, aber die sind auch wiederum geschmacklich rein gar nix gegen in ebbtümpeln hand-gefangene und lebend verzehrte garnelen.
war in P, lange lange her, als das meer und die seele noch sauber waren


----------



## Jose (30. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nix gekocht


----------



## Andal (30. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das ist ja vegan! Muss man sich sorgen?


----------



## Jose (30. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nee, nicht wirklich :m


----------



## Justsu (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Das ist ja vegan! Muss man sich sorgen?



Weit gefehlt! 

http://www.kochbar.de/cms/feigen-mi...n-sie-mindestens-eine-tote-wespe-2279289.html :m

Endlich konnte ich auch mal mein angehäuftes unnützes Wissen anwenden!|rolleyes|supergri

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Andal (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jessassmariandjosef............ jetzt dauert es sicher nicht mehr lange, bis das für teuer Geld als "orientalischer Geflügelsalat" vermarktet wird! :q


----------



## Franky (31. August 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gab's gestern Schweinemedaillons mit Pfifferlingsrahmsoße und schnelle Spätzle ausse Tüte... Möge mir der eilige Schwabe das verzeihen, aber es war spät und ich hatte Hunger!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schlechte Nachricht:
Wär heute fast gestorben.
Wollte Nudelteig holen (Mauldascha), lag da im Kühlregal ein Beutel mit der Aufschrift:
Spätzle _VEGAN_
Blutdruck in 2 sec auf 500..............................................................

*En Schbädsle senn Oier drenne, und wenn koi Oier drenne senn, senns koi Schbädsle!!!!!*

Subbrmargdvollid.........................................................



Gute Nachricht:
Wer demnäxt Biber kriegen zum kochen/probieren....


----------



## Jose (1. September 2016)

na na, so fühlt sich der schwabenfreie teil teutschlands immer wenn schbädsle angesagt werden.

apage ananas :m


btw. wär scho a bisserl traurisch gwäsn...

da du die katastrophe ja überlebt hast - kannste mal ne anleitung raushauen, wie man ungeschuppte barsche so bis 30cm filetiert?

hab gerade etwas hinter mir, was ich als fledderei bezeichnen würde.
 büdde...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Versuchs mal mit nem scharfen Messer....
Klein, dünne, aber feste Klinge..

Kannste auch 10 cm Barsche filetieren oder Grundeln..


----------



## Jose (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hmmm, wie schreibt sich "blödmann" auf schwäbisch?

bitte, mach mir den schneider, schnittführung usw., kurz ne anleitung für dumme.

die schwyzer machen ganz vorzügliche (winzige) schrätzer-filets.

brauch ich tipp...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wie bei jedem andern Rundfisch auch. Am Rückgrat runter über Wirbelsäule


----------



## Jens76 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Barsch is doch ohnehin "Filet am Rückgrat". Da muss doch Leichenfledderei nicht sein. Ordentlich Mehl und wieder in heissem Öl schwimmen lassen. Catch and Release halt! 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich will barsch-sushi machen, da brauch ich schon die optimale filetiererei OHNE schandwürdigen "abfall"


----------



## Jens76 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei "lohel Fisch mit saulel leis" bin ich raus! ;-)

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franky (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nimmst Du blöden Balsch und filitielst ihn mit schalfes Messel und Daumen... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6E9lrHq1ttA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of0QP4o4ibU


----------



## Jose (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Bei "lohel Fisch mit saulel leis" bin ich raus! ;-)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk




HEUCHLEL, dann bisse "laus" :m oder gar nix


----------



## Andal (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Für ein Egilifilet sind es vier Schnitte pro Seite

1. Von hinten bis zum Kopf an der Wirbelsäule entlang.
2. Die Seite vom Kopf trennen.
3. Bauchgräten per Unterschnitt abschneiden.
4. Die Haut weg.



5. Würzen, braten, essen...!


----------



## Jose (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

danke, Andal. unterschnitt sagt mir erst mal nichts


ähemm, noch was gegen evt., stirnrunzeln:

ich mach bisher immer meine fische geschuppt und ganz, nixxe filet.
aber sushi will nun mal filet - und ich krieg nur kleine barsche, humpf...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer demnäxt Biber kriegen zum kochen/probieren....



Ich glaube, das habe ich hier schon erzählt, ist aber auch als Wiederholung gut:
Hier in der Gegend wurden vor einiger Zeit ganz offiziell 2 Bieber geschossen. Ein Bekannter, der so ziemlich alles Greifbare mal zum Ausprobieren in die Pfanne haut, hat sich beim Jäger etwas Fleisch davon organisiert.
Auf meine spätere Frage hin, wie es geschmeckt hat, machte er kurz ein nachdenkliches Gesicht und sagte dann: "So ähnlich wie Eichhörnchen." |rolleyes|supergri|rolleyes|supergri|rolleyes


----------



## Andal (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> danke, Andal. unterschnitt sagt mir erst mal nichts



Das Filet auf die Hautseite legen und ganz knapp unter den abgetrennten Rippengräten schneiden. Dabei auch gleich die Brustflossen abtrennen und das Filet an den Bauchlappen parieren. #h


----------



## Andal (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> "So ähnlich wie Eichhörnchen." |rolleyes|supergri|rolleyes|supergri|rolleyes



Die sind aber lecker!


----------



## Jose (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

erstmal Andal danke für den unterschnitt

aber wo bin ich denn hier gelandet? eichhörnchen(f)resser?
hoffe doch, ihr macht nur die amerikanischen, die schwatten, und dann hätt ich gern nochn tipp: wie krieg ich die aufn teller?


für biber-thomas: das geil besser weglassen als single :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eichhörnchen sind klasse, das stimmt..


----------



## Jose (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bitte butter bei die..., na ich sach jetze mal eichhörnchen.
machste zwille?

ps: evtl. wie karnickel????


----------



## Andal (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Noch unten in Bayern habe ich mit angesehen, wie so ein Oachkatzl direkt vor ein Auto gesprungen ist. Glatter Genickbruch. Da hab ich mir gesagt, den Schwanz kann man zum Fliegenbinden brauchen und um den Rest wäre es eigentlich schade. Also aus der Pelle gemacht, ausgeweidet und abkühlen lassen. Mit Bacon ein gewickelt im Ofen - schmeckt ausgezeichnet. Aber jagen würde ich sie jetzt nicht!


----------



## Jose (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

früher, als noch haus auf land, hab ich manchmal 5 aufgesammelte platte knings nachhause gebracht. die glutalinschachtelähnlichen für die katzis, die anderen für mich.
schwarzkittel und bambis lagen da auch schon mal rum - aber nie 'n eichhorn nicht.

auch schade


----------



## Andal (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da ist ja auch nichts verwerfliches dabei. Wenn ein Tier schon stirbt, dann sollte man auch das Beste draus machen, wenn es denn geht und wenn es vertretbar ist.


----------



## Jose (1. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...and it keeps the streets clean... :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> bitte butter bei die..., na ich sach jetze mal eichhörnchen.
> machste zwille?
> 
> ps: evtl. wie karnickel????


Drilling Einstecklauf (22er Hornet) früher mit  meinem Dad, als der noch lebte  und auf Jagd ging (bummelig über 30 Jahre) ..

Igel hatten wir auch gefangen und probiert - das gab Ärger (wg. nicht untersuchter, verflohter Allesfresser und so ;-)))


----------



## Kauli11 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Junge Schwäne sind auch sehr gut. #6

#h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eichhörnchen sind klasse, das stimmt..



Und wo bekomme ich welche her? Gern zusammen mit einem Stück Bieber. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schwierig, da meines Wissens bei Eichkatzeln wie bei Biber in Verkehr bringen (= verkaufen) nicht erlaubt ist.
Jäger kennen....................

Igel kannste ja locker selber fangen ;-))


----------



## pennfanatic (2. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und wer Fallwild, also überfahrenes wild mit nimmt, begeht wilderei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wenner sich erwischen lässt, ja, klar!!!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. September 2016)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Igel hatten wir auch gefangen und probiert - das gab Ärger (wg. nicht untersuchter, verflohter Allesfresser und so ;-)))



Da sollte man vorm Braten mal wegen Trichinen nachschauen. Kann sonst dumm ausgehen. Genau wie übrigens beim Nutria.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Igel kannste ja locker selber fangen ;-))



Nee, nee, dazu mag ich die viel zu sehr.



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Und wer Fallwild, also überfahrenes wild mit nimmt, begeht wilderei.



Sach bloß |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nee, nee, dazu mag ich die viel zu sehr.


naja, ich würd ja auch nix essen, was ich NICHT mag...
:q:q:q


----------



## pennfanatic (2. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wenner sich erwischen lässt, ja, klar!!!



Ok. Aber wenn ich einen schaden, zb. Am Auto habe zahlt das bei haarwild die Versicherung. Und dann kommt schnell die frage nach dem Verursacher, also nach dem wild. Und wenn das dann im Kofferraum liegt???

Naja dann Hammers


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jäger kennen....................



Was meinst du, wo ich die 11 Wildsalami in meinem Keller her habe (Hirsch, unschlagbar im Geschmack). 

Die Jungs sitzen aber in der Lausitz und wenn ich die nach Biber und Eichhörnchen frage, gucken die mich gaaaanz groß an.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> naja, ich würd ja auch nix essen, was ich NICHT mag...
> :q:q:q



:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aus Dir wird (bei so wenig krimineller Phantasie) nie ein Wilderer, Du bist ein Guter...
|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aus Dir wird (bei so wenig krimineller Phantasie) nie ein Wilderer, Du bist ein Guter...
> |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes



Die paar Viecher, die hier in Franken noch im Wald rumrennen bzw. hüpfen, sollen das gern weiter tun.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schwierig, da meines Wissens bei Eichkatzeln wie bei Biber in Verkehr bringen (= verkaufen) nicht erlaubt ist.
> Jäger kennen....................





pennfanatic schrieb:


> Und wer Fallwild, also überfahrenes wild mit nimmt, begeht wilderei.




Biber wie auch Eichhörnchen unterliegen nicht dem Jagdrecht sondern dem Naturschutzrecht, sind also per definition kein Wild. Von daher ist das juristisch keine Wilderei sondern sicher irgendwie anderweitig böse...

Aber ein Jäger besorgt die Biester sicher nicht für den Teller.#h


----------



## Jose (3. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ist ja gut, sten.
für chef und mich sind die in zwillenreichweite, und zwille reicht


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Haste kein Luftgewehr?


----------



## Jose (3. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

seh schon, bist kein praktiker :m


----------



## Franky (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> seh schon, bist kein praktiker :m



Der braucht seine Flinte nicht unterm Mäntelchen verstecken - er darf... :q 'Ne Luftbüchse in der Buxe macht 'nen schlechten Gang! :q:q:q


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Käseomelett mit selbst geräuchertem Lachs.
Ich liebe es :k


----------



## Riesenangler (5. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sülze Eins. Man braucht Gepökelte Eisbeine, Suppengrün ( am besten Tiefgefroren), Essig, Salz, Maggi, Aspikpulver 110 Blom ( gib et beim Metzger oder im Netz), Zwiebelmettgewürz. Die Eisbeine kochen bis die fast von alleine vom Knochen fallen. Dann das Magerfleisch heraussuchen und würfeln. Das Suppengrün( der Einfachheit halber, nehme ich immer das von Iglu) in heißem Wasser auftauen, mit einem küchensieb aussieben und dann zum Fleisch dazu geben. Auf 5 KG gerechnet, 15 Gramm Essig und 75 Gramm Maggi dazu geben. Dazu kommt noch 10 Gramm Salz/Kg bei gepökelten Eisbein, bei ungepökelten 20Gramm/KG und noch 24 Gramm/KG Zwiebelmettgewürz. Wieder auf 5KG Fleisch gerechnet kommt jetzt noch 4 Liter Kochsud, welcher mit 400Gramm Aspikpulver angerührt wird. Alles zusammen vorsichtig durchmengen und dann in Schalen geben und auskühlen lassen und fertig.




Sülze Zwei. Eine eher deftige Hausschlachte Sülze.
Man braucht Schwarten, Eisbeine oder Schweinkopf, ungewürztes Schweinehack Salz, Pfeffer, gemahlenen Kümmel.

Die Schwarten zuerst mit heißem Wasser abwaschen. Dann die Schwarten kochen, bis man diese mit Daumen und Zeigefinger leicht durchknipsen kann. Aber die Schwarten dürfen nicht zerfallen, wenn man sie aus dem Wasser nimmt. Gleichzeitig die Eisbeine oder eben den Kopf kochen, bis diese sich gut vom Knochen lösen lassen. Aber auch hier sollte das Fleisch nicht von alleine vom Knochen fallen (also genau das Gegenteil von der ersten Sülze). Eisbeine oder Kopf würfeln oder durch eine sehr grobe Wolfsscheibe schroten. Wenn man einen Kopf verwendet, die Drüsen und Knorpel herausschneiden.
Die Schwarten Durchwolfen und dann mit dem Einlagefleisch und dem Hackfleisch und noch etwas von der Kochbrühe zusammen geben. Jetzt je nach Geschmack, Salz, Pfeffer und den Kümmel dazu tun. Wenn sich nicht sicher ist, das Schwarten/Fleischgemisch wiegen und dann ungefähr 20 Gramm Salz/KG dazu. Den Rest dann eben nach eigenem Gusto dazu geben und immer wieder abschmecken. Also vorsichtig aber zügig ranwürzen, denn diese wird ziemlich schnell fest.
Dann alles in Gläser abfüllen und noch zwei stunden einkochen. Diese Gläser sind dann mindestens für ein Jahr haltbar, sollten aber etwas kühler gelagert werden. Und fertig.

Zwei-drei KG Schwarten, ein-zwei KG Hack, zwei Eisbeine oder zwei Köpfe, brühe nach eigenem Ermessen.


----------



## Andal (5. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ned schlecht Herr Specht! #6

Wobei die Nr. 2 ja eher in die Richtung "Grauer Pressack" geht - jedenfalls für meinen Geschmack. Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal wieder in der Küche "herumsülzen"!?


----------



## Riesenangler (5. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kraftfleisch.
Man braucht: Gepökeltes Rindfleisch, Salz, Maggi, Aspikpulver, Pfeffer. Kochbrühe.


Das Rind kochen bis man es leicht zwischen den Händen zerreiben kann. Einschlüsse wie Fett raussuchen. Das Fleisch zerpflücken und dann zwischen den Händen faserig zerreiben. Salz, Maggi und Pfeffer nach Geschmack dazu geben und dann noch etwas von der Kochbrühe. Aspikpulver dazu, bis man ein leicht klebrig/schmieriges Gefühl in der Hand hat. Alles noch einmal kräftig durchrühren und dann in Sterildärme oder Schalen füllen. Auskühlen lassen und fertig.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Riesenangler:

Danke! #6
Sülzevariante 1 und das Kraftfleisch werden auf jeden Fall in diesem Winter probiert.


----------



## Justsu (5. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gab's japanische Spätzle:

Ramensuppe mit Schweinebauch - leeeeecker!


----------



## Torkel (5. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht geil aus ! Gerne ein paar Worte dazu...


----------



## Justsu (5. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Torkel schrieb:


> Sieht geil aus ! Gerne ein paar Worte dazu...



Schwarte einschneiden und Schweinebauch drei Tage lang in einer Lake aus gleichen Teilen Sojasoße, Sake, Mirin und Palmzucker plus einigen Scheiben Ingwer marinieren.

Dann den Bauch mit 2/3 der Marinade in einen Topf geben, Wasser angießen, bis bedeckt und 2 Stunden köcheln lassen. Anschließend in Scheiben schneiden und kräftig in Sesamöl anbraten, wenn schön braun, dann Rest Marinade (1/3) dazu und bis zum glasieren einkochen. 

In den Kochfond etwas Misopaste einrühren, die Ramen nach Anweisung kochen, auf Schälchen verteilen, dann Zuckerschoten, dünne Streifen Ingwer und Lauchzwiebelringe dazu, Schweinebauch oben drauf und mit dem Fond angießen. 

Das Ganze mit geröstetem weißen und schwarzen Sesamkörnern, Daikonrettichsprossen, gerösteten Noriblätterbröseln und Togarashigewürzmischung (z.B. von Ingo Holland) garnieren.|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

SCHWEINEBAUCH - immer gut ;_))
Danke fürs Rezept..


----------



## daci7 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Klingt richtig gut - werd ich die Tage mal nachmalen =)


----------



## Freehunter (5. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Do kosch nix sage, aber bei uns gabs zum See-Blick heute Linsen mit Spätze und Saidewürschtle. Do bisch du wieder uff dem siebten Himmel !:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Freehunter schrieb:


> Do kosch nix sage, aber bei uns gabs zum See-Blick heute Linsen mit Spätze und Saidewürschtle. Do bisch du wieder uff dem siebten Himmel !:vik:


:k:k:k:k:k:k


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Freehunter schrieb:


> Do kosch nix sage, aber bei uns gabs zum See-Blick heute Linsen mit Spätze und Saidewürschtle. Do bisch du wieder uff dem siebten Himmel !:vik:



Heißt auf Deutsch : Da kannst weit nach gucken |kopfkrat


----------



## Freehunter (5. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schwäbisch ist nicht einfach|rolleyes


----------



## Brummel (5. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Becher mit kochendem Wasser bis zur Markierung füllen, sofort umrühren, 5 Min. warten und wieder rühren... 
Und das ganze 4x...  :m


----------



## Freehunter (5. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dann noch ein trockenes kühles und PERFEKT ! auch ne Möglichkeit!:g


----------



## Brummel (5. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Muss heute reichen, Gute Nacht dann mal...#6


----------



## Jose (5. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#sülze
danke für deine rezepte.
was ich noch so aus kindertagen im kopf hab bzw. auf der zunge war irgendwie nicht dabei. ich muss mal bei henriette davidis stöbern.

jedenfalls läuft mir das wasser im mund zusammen und das herz wird schwer, wenn ich an die knorpeligen zitrone-gesäuerten glänzenden scheiben denke.

ich glaub, das war ein ganzer schweinekopf und das ausschließlich.


----------



## Andal (6. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So gut so eine Schweinskopfsülze auch ist, in einer haushaltsüblichen Küche gemacht, ist es die maximale Sauerei, es sei denn, man macht bloß ein Schweineköpfchen in Gelee. 

Ich hab das einmal zusammen mit einem Kumpel im damals noch sehr jugendlichen Leichtsinn gemacht. Das Unheil fand seinen Anfang, als wir bei einem befreundeten Metzger den Schweinskopf bestellt haben. Der meinte es uns besonders "gut" und besorgte einen Riesenschweinsschädel, komplett, wie gleich nach der Enthauptung; inklusive Zunge, Hirn und Augen. Einen pasenden Kochtopf dafür finden wäre sogar in einem Wirtshaus schwierig geworden, vom unter den Topf gehörigen Herd ganz zu schweigen. Also die logische Kette. Schuppen, Hackstock, Axt, portionsweises Kochen... es war eine Orgie von fettiger Sauerei... aber am sehr späten Ende, wir waren auch mittlerweile ordentlich angesoffen, kam doch eine wirklich gute Sülze (und davon nicht zu wenig!) dabei heraus. Meine Mutter wollte uns aber auch beinahe exkommunizieren und verbannen lassen, so sah die Küche aus.

Schweinskopfsülze esse ich seitdem nur noch beim Gastwirt meines Vertrauens! :m


----------



## Franky (6. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab mal wieder schönes Chili Con Carne gebastelt.  Lange nicht mehr gegessen, trotzdem schmeckts noch immer sehr gut!  Geheimzutaten sei dank..... :q:q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Franky


#6

CcC mach ich auch alle paar Wochen mal.
Ich nehme eine Mischung aus Hack vom Wildschwein/Hirsch, überdurchschnittlich viel Knoblauch und neben dem üblichen auch ein paar "Geheimzutaten":

Zur Brühe kommt, je nach Grundmenge, 0,5-1 Liter Schwarzbier, ein Schuß Tequila ( der Echte, also gold/braun), ein Brocken Zartbitterschokolade und ordentlich Kreuzkümmel.#h

Magst du über deine secrets sprechen?


----------



## Franky (6. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gerne :m
Bei mir kommt kein Bier + Tequila, dafür 'n satter Schuss roter Port, ein Becher Kaffee (am besten vom Vortag :q) und 'ne halbe Stange Zimt (wieder rausfischen, wenn fertig ) rein.
Schoki (mind. 70%) und frisch gemörserter Kreuzkümmel (vorher trocken angeröstet) sind Pflicht.
Geräuchertes Paprikapulver "La Vera" bringt noch die Extra-Note rein, besonders cool schmeckt es dank einer speziellen Pfeffermischung 
http://www.bremer-gewuerzhandel.de/konigs-pfeffer-mischung-neu-7-pfeffersorten-ganz-80g.html
Die kommt auch geil auf gegrilltem Steak mit Fleur de Sel!!! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tipp für die Chilifreunde:
Nehmt statt Hack mal kleiner geschnittenes Rindergulasch (Kantenlänge ca. 1,5 cm) 

Braucht natürlich länger zum garen, bringt aber genau dadurch mehr Geschmack..

Auch wenns eher ins Feijao statt ins Chili passt:
So ein Bröckchen gewürfelter, geräucherter Schweinebauch bringt auch richtig was...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6

Inspirierende Vorschläge, Jungs!


----------



## Dani_Petri (7. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nach einem (ausnahmsweise) erfolglosen Angeltag in Schweden gab es mal wieder Fleisch vom Grill!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich seh viel Kartoffel und kaum Fleisch ;-)))))))
Aber geiles Bild ;-)))


----------



## Jose (7. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich seh viel Kartoffel und kaum Fleisch ;-)))))))
> Aber geiles Bild ;-)))



farblich sehr ausgewogen, gelle :m


aber zurück in die sushi-küche:ad 1: ich hatte übriggebliebenen sushi-reis eingefroren. das reis-ding ist echt pestig, arbeits- und zeitaufwändig - wohingegen die makes ja schon fast als fastfood, weil schnell gegessen, bezeichnet werden können.
also: mein aufgetauter sushi-reis hat durchs einfrieren nicht gelitten. hat vorm einfrieren nicht geschmeckt wie frisch gemachter reis aus der hand eines reis-kochs mit siebenjähriger ausbildung, nachm auftauen aber immer noch so gut wie ein 4,-€-ding beim japaner, seis ddf oder in bn. könnte man geld schmecken, wär mein ding leckerer weil unaufdringlicher... :m
​ad 2: nach auftauen hats nur noch 15 min gebraucht, bis ich meine drei rollen aufm tisch hatte, fast fast-finger-food. 
​das gari mach ich selber, kost fast nix und ist besser und wesentlich gesünder als gekauftes.
jetzt fehlen nur noch die dicken barsche, um aus denen streifen zu schneiden...(ja petra, ich dich auch)

ps: offensichtlich haben japaner keine  "r"-probleme, sonst hieße es ja "gali"

ansonsten: 300% schbädsle-free #6


nachtrag: 
hab ne lachseite gekauft, weil ich gravad machen will für nen kranken freund.
300g gingen ins sushi - und - klüger geworden, hab ich mir im laden schon die haut abtrennen lassen, die mit den schuppen dran...

die haut zu schuppen war dann ganz easy, besser als von der ganzen seite.
liegt jetzt, in 2fingerbreiten streifen geschnitten im frigo. bei der nächsten japanorgie kommen die scharf gebraten aufn tisch. mehr als lecker


----------



## Franky (8. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich seh viel Kartoffel und kaum Fleisch ;-)))))))
> Aber geiles Bild ;-)))



Wird bei mir morgen anders...  Ich hab noch original Thüringer Bratwürste (ja, genau die frischen, die so blöd aussehen ), Koteletts (für echte Kerle), Rinderfilet und mal sehen, was sonst noch so der Tiefkühler hergibt... Ich glaub, ein paar schwarze Tiger sind auch noch da... |rolleyes


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ein paar schwarze Tiger sind auch noch da... |rolleyes



Nachbars Katzen??|bigeyes:q


----------



## Franky (8. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Nachbars Katzen??|bigeyes:q



Der Haupt********r ist schwarz-weiss....... Und würde eher irgendwo aufgebammelt werden, als auf dem Grill landen!!!!!


----------



## Kotzi (8. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Jose

Gari habe ich auch mal selber gemacht, das wurde aber nie gut, hast du da ein rezept für mich?

Mit dem Reiskocher und einem Hangiri ist Sushi-Reis sonst kein Akt außer der langen Waschdauer.

Als Sushi-Su verwende ich immer das fertige von Mizkhan ( wenns so geschrieben wird) das finde ich ganz lecker.

Wie war jetzt das Barsch-Sushi?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> hab ne lachseite gekauft


Haste Humor auf einmal?

Welche URL?

ist hier aber auch Offtopic, hier gehts um Essen und Kochen ....


----------



## Jose (8. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

war durchaus halbseidig '#6 #6 #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Jose (8. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> @Jose
> 
> Gari habe ich auch mal selber gemacht, das wurde aber nie gut, hast du da ein rezept für mich?
> 
> ...




das gari hab ich exakt nach diesem rezept gemacht und war sehr fein:
https://derklangvonzuckerwatte.wordpress.com/2015/04/06/japanische-grundrezepte-gari/

nicht ganz so wichtig ist "hauchdünn", dünn reicht.
wichtig ist das 'marinieren', extrem wichtig das kurze! blanchieren.

die gewichtsangaben einhalten bringts glaub ich sehr.


schwierig ist der kauf von ingwer: oft holzig, schlecht zu schälende konturen. muss man suchen. asien-shops von asiaten sind da wohl am besten.


tja, mein barsch-sushi: komm kaum zum angeln und wenn doch mal, dann haben die barsche was anderes vor :m.
das eine filetchen ruht in kältestarre bei heute (bonn, 17:00, 29,34°) mal wieder beneideten -18°.

werde berichten 
(gurken sind z.zt. unfaßbar teuer...)


ps: die verlinkte seite mal nach "japan" durchsuchen. das menu klingt verführerisch.


aber so richtig sushig isses hier


----------



## Jose (8. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

oops, schbädsle vergesse... :m :m :m 


bei 29° um 18:00 das rischtische


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sagg ;-))))


----------



## Ladi74 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Franky
Genau, die Thüringer Roster, die so labberig aussehen. Lecker!
Eberswalder ohne Darm gehen  auch zur Not.

Wenn du mal die A4 langkommst, musst du an der Abfahrt Magdala in die Imbissbude gehen.Früher stand die direkt oben aufm Berg . Da gibts die besten Thüringer Roster frisch vom Rost! 
Kannst aber auch rohe kaufen! Letzte Woche hat der Typ, vor mir, 40Stück mitgenommen.


----------



## Franky (8. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Ladi74 schrieb:


> @Franky
> Genau, die Thüringer Roster, die so labberig aussehen. Lecker!
> Eberswalder ohne Darm gehen  auch zur Not.
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir von Nachbarn 80 Stück mitbringen lassen... Hab noch 20...


----------



## Jose (8. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

oh oh, franky, jetzt wirds eng :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> oh oh, franky, jetzt wirds eng :m


empfehle aus eigener Erfahrung:
Hosen ne Nummer breiter kaufen, Hosenträger statt Gürtel 




ich verstehe gerne mal miss für nen doofen Kalauer


----------



## Franky (8. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:q Sägge! :q


----------



## Jose (8. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

boah eyh, bloß weil thomas mit seiner diktion der polemik jetzt auf bmi-und-die-folgen abhebt, muttu mich nicht sägglen: ich hab nur meiner besorgnis zukünftiger frugaler zeiten ausdruck [verleihen wollen].

heggeheggehegge :vik:


----------



## Andal (8. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Außerdem kannst du Wurscht futtern, so viel du magst. Dick machen die Semmeln und der Kartoffelsalat. |wavey:


----------



## Franky (9. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> boah eyh, bloß weil thomas mit seiner diktion der polemik jetzt auf bmi-und-die-folgen abhebt, muttu mich nicht sägglen: ich hab nur meiner besorgnis zukünftiger frugaler zeiten ausdruck [verleihen wollen].
> 
> heggeheggehegge :vik:



|pftroest: Alles gut... :q
Ich hab Euch doch auch ganz doll lieb! |smlove2:
:q:q:q


----------



## oberfranke (9. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Außerdem kannst du Wurscht futtern, so viel du magst. Dick machen die Semmeln und der Kartoffelsalat. |wavey:



Leider auch das dazugehörige Bier.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ne Kalorie ist ne Kalorie - ob die aus Worschd, Weckle, Grumbiere oder Bier kommt....

Und bei mir feiern die Dreckviecher ALLE rund um meinen Äquator Massenparty...

Wer nicht Gewicht verlieren und zum Klappergestell mutieren will, muss sich also quer durch Fett, Eiweiss und Kohlehydrate futtern ;-))

Mir eh wurscht - Hauptsache schmeggd (und alles am beschda mit Schbädsle) ....
:q:q:q


----------



## Jose (9. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so, die küche stinkt wieder für drei tage.

gab 
pollo frito
und 
coliflor frita.

frittierte schbädsle hätten nicht mehr reingepasst :m


----------



## wolfgang f. (11. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*






Leider nur noch die Hälfte von 300g - aber die war gleich lecker wie die fehlende[emoji39] [emoji39] [emoji39]


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

G e i l !!!!!


----------



## PhantomBiss (11. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jetzt will ich nur noch fressen!


----------



## pennfanatic (11. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jo, hätt ich auch gerne gehabt.
Hatte nur aufgewärmtes Gulasch mit Nudeln.#h
C


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bfeffrsoos hanne au ghedd, aber mit Schweinefilet und Schbädsle...

Aber Dein gut gebratenes (oder gut fotografiertes ;-)) Rind macht echt was her..


----------



## wolfgang f. (11. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kurz scharf gebraten, langsam im Ofen durchgewärmt (ca. 1Std. , Kerntemp. 64° )- mit Handy fotografiert...

Und ums nicht zu vergessen: die Kartoffeln sind handgeschnitzt!!!


----------



## PhantomBiss (11. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Hatte nur aufgewärmtes Gulasch mit Nudeln.#h
> C



Das selbe bei mir, ist aber auch was feines. #6


----------



## Wrangler (12. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geil. 
Ich gehe gleich auch mal zum Metzger und kaufe leckeres Steak. 
Steak mit einer Pfeffer Cognac Soße mit Bohnen und selbstgemachten Pommes. Das wirds heute Abend bei mir geben!


----------



## Sharky1 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Wrangler schrieb:


> Geil.
> Ich gehe gleich auch mal zum Metzger und kaufe leckeres Steak.
> Steak mit einer Pfeffer Cognac Soße mit Bohnen und selbstgemachten Pommes. Das wirds heute Abend bei mir geben!



Hört sich gut an, wenn du um die Ecke wohnst würde ich mich glatt selbst Einladen. :q


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (13. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gar nicht so lecker #d

Es war familiäres Grillen angesagt und da ich gestern nen schönen 39er Barsch erwischen konnte, hab ich den in Folie )mit Zitrone, Kräutern, ein wenig Olivenöl, Knofi) mit auf den Grill gepackt.

Garzeit haben wir nach Gefühl gemacht, jedenfalls war der Bursche sehr trocken und etwas zäh - kein Vergleich zu einem leckeren Filet (nur mehrliert in Butter gebraten, P&S) aus der Pfanne.

Hab ich den Kerl viel zu lange garen lassen, oder ist er schlicht zu fettarm um in Folie zu dünsten? Der nächste kommt wieder klassisch in die Pfanne oder in Bierteig


----------



## Jens76 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wie lange war der druffe? Bei wieviel Grad? Was für ein Grill? Kugel oder offen?
Ich steh bei sowas mit dem Fleischthermometer daneben, damit mir genau das nicht passiert.....

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Promachos (13. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo Kaffeebarsch,

meistens grille ich meine Barsche, nur ausgenommen und noch im Schuppenkleid, auf einem Kugelgrill ohne Deckel ungefähr 8 Minuten pro Seite. Das Schuppenkleid wird dann hart wie ein Panzer und man muss es förmlich wie eine leicht geöffnete Muschel aufbrechen. Innen das Fleisch war bisher immer saftig.
Ich kann mir deshalb nicht vorstellen, dass Barsch in Folie zu trocken wird, es sei denn, er ist zu lange auf dem Rost oder er hat es zu heiß.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (13. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Okay, dann war er vermutlich zu lange und zu heiß auf dem Grill, das war ein ganz normaler Flachgrill von meinem Schwager, also nix mit indirekter Zone, Thermometer oder so, einfach drauf, irgendwann hat man noch ein Bierchen geholt und gedacht "Das reicht jetzt" 

Ich steh' ja auch auf das neumodische Schnickschnack-BBQ, aber in diesem Fall wurde einfach drauf und "müsste passen"


----------



## Franky (15. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dank der reichlichen Zucchiniernte darf ich mal wieder "erfinderisch" werden. Nach der Reis-Hackfleischpfanne mit Safran gewürzt (sehr lecker) hab ich mich als Suppenkasper versucht. Eine runde Zucchini (sind besser als die langen Dinger), 4 Kartöffelchens, eine halbe Gemüsezwiebel und Knofi haben mit einem Schuss Weißwein nach dem Pürrieren ganz hervorragend geschmeckt. 2 kleine Chilis ( Bird's Eye) haben noch eine pikante Note hinterlassen................. :q


----------



## Jose (15. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> @Jose
> 
> Gari habe ich auch mal selber gemacht...




ich auch schon wieder: 500g :k

zwei stunden arbeit |rolleyes


reicht wohl ein paar tage :m


----------



## orgel (15. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Promachos schrieb:


> Ich kann mir deshalb nicht vorstellen, dass Barsch in Folie zu trocken wird, es sei denn, er ist zu lange auf dem Rost oder er hat es zu heiß.



Genau so ist es. Trockener Fisch (vor allem wenn er nicht auch noch eingefroren war) ist immer ein Zeichen von zu lange gegart. Oder eben zu heiß bzw. zu lange zu heiß, wobei da eher das austretende Einweiß ein Zeichen für ist


----------



## Jose (15. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Dank der reichlichen Zucchiniernte darf ich mal wieder "erfinderisch" werden...




tipp: zucchini fingerdick scheiben schneiden und marinieren, essig, öl, pfeffer, knofi. 
mehliert oder im teig frittieren.

mir ist das scheibengedöns zu wuselig, ich schneid die längs wenns geht.

und 'n echtes zucchinivernichtungsmethode ist zucchinimus


----------



## Franky (16. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Klingt auch gut - wir marinieren die Dinger (ca 5 mm dick) mit Pfeffer, Salz, Öl, reichlich Kräuter und Knofi und grillen die dann. 
Den Zuckinismus würde ich auch machen - nur bin ich mehr oder weniger der einzige, der Oliven wirklich mag. Wäre also Perlen vor die Säue...  Nichts desto trotz werde ich morgen mir von meinem Lieblingstürken vorsichtshalber mal Käse und richtige schwarze Oliven besorgen... :q Im Zweifel quirl ich die da mit rein... |engel:|rolleyes


----------



## Kotzi (16. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Habe jetzt auch nochmal Gari ausprobiert und dieses mal ist es gelungen.
Weniger Salz, eine Stunde vor blanchieren mit Salz und Zucker eingerieben, und dann viel Zucker in den Essig.

800 Gramm warten jetzt in einem Einmachglas auf die Vernichtung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vom Metzger ein paar Kilo schöne Kalbsknochen bekommen (selten genug, dass die hier im Stuttgarter Umland noch vernünftige Kälber verkaufen. Die birkenstocktragende, doppelnamige, körnerfressende Lehrersgattin ohne eigenen Job, aber groß im sammeln von Spenden für die Schützermafia will ja kein "Babytier" essen...) - jetzt wird 2 - 3 Tage lang ne vernünftige Jus als Grundsoße fürs kommende Jahr gekocht ;-)))

Weil:
Zu Schbädsle brauchd mr Soooß!!!!


----------



## Franky (16. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil:
> Zu Schbädsle brauchd mr Soooß!!!!



... weil alls andere z deir ischd

*duckundwech* :vik::q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was Wahres dran ;-)))))

Abgsäa davo, dass hald au no schmeggd....

Schbädsle, Sooß und Grumbieresalaad, und no haltd fürd Verschwender und d´Großkobfedde an Brogge Floisch dazuo noa..


----------



## Franky (16. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:m
Es geht doch nix über RICHTIG selbstgebastelte Soße... So mit aus angerösteten Knochen, Wurzelgemüse, Tomätschn und Mark, Zwiebel - vielleicht noch'n Appel für eine leichte "Süße"...
Nix mit Tüdde uff und Wasser druff....


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Äba....

Alteingegessene Schwaben essen übrigens ihren "griane Salaad" (vulgo Kopfsalat mit Essig, Öl und Zwiebeln) auch gerne mit einem "Schöbbferle guadr Soooß" drüber...

Das sind aber schon Dinge, da kriegste manchen eher noch ans Kuddlessa..
;-))


----------



## Franky (16. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich esse zu meinem grünen Salat gern Kasspatzen...  Aber tatsächlich würde ich 'n Schlach Soße zum Salat den Kutteln eindeutig bevorzugen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Weichei, fischköbfigs ;-))))


----------



## Franky (16. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:m In diesem speziellen Fall bin ich butterzart! :q


----------



## Andal (16. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kutteln selber schmecken ja eigentlich nach extrem wenig, da steht und fällt alles mit der Soß - womit wir wieder am Anfang sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sooooß!!!!!!
:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Bronni (16. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich habe gerade große Tiger Prawns (Wildfänge) mit Schale wie folgt gebraten:
  Prawns abspülen und trocken tupfen. Nicht zu wenig Raps-Bratöl in die Pfanne geben und erhitzen, etwa 2/3 der Hitze. Salz, Pfeffer und ordentlich frischen Knoblauch ins Öl. Sobald der Knoblauch Farbe nimmt, die Prawns langsam von beiden Seiten rose braten, nicht zu lange, sonst werden sie Gummi.  
Ein frisches Baguette und ein oder zwei Gläser Wein, je nach Geschmack.
  Den Sud mit dem Brot aufschlecken, ein Gedicht......


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Genuß kann so einfach gehen!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vom Metzger ein paar Kilo schöne Kalbsknochen bekommen (selten genug, dass die hier im Stuttgarter Umland noch vernünftige Kälber verkaufen. Die birkenstocktragende, doppelnamige, körnerfressende Lehrersgattin ohne eigenen Job, aber groß im sammeln von Spenden für die Schützermafia will ja kein "Babytier" essen...) - jetzt wird 2 - 3 Tage lang ne vernünftige Jus als Grundsoße fürs kommende Jahr gekocht ;-)))
> 
> Weil:
> Zu Schbädsle brauchd mr Soooß!!!!




Jetzt habe ich mir die Tränen aus den Augen gewischt, ich habe schon lang nicht mehr so gelacht. Aber würdest du bitte mal beschreiben, wie du den Jus zubereitest.

2-3 Tage hört sich nach einen guten Winterprojekt an.

Dank im Voraus

Frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Knochen (möglichst kleingesägt) bei 160- 170 Grad Umluft im Ofen in einem Bräter langsam rösten, vorher mit Puderzucker etwas bestäuben.

1 Teil Knochen.
1 Teil Mire Poix, zusammengesetzt aus 3 Teilen Zwiebel, 1 Teil Karotten, 1 Teil Sellerie und 1 Teil Lauch (den extra lassen)

Wenn die Knochen schön durchgebräunt (hellbraun) sind, das Gemüse (s.o., bis auf Lauch) dazu geben und mitrösten, bis die Zwiebeln dunkelbraun sind.

Dann Gewürze (Pfefferkörner, Wacholder, Nelken, Lorbeer) mit anrösten, dann Tomatenmark dazu und mitrösten.

Dann alles ablöschen mit trockenem Rotwein und reduzieren lassen, bis keine Flüssigkeit mehr da ist.

Das 2 - 3 mal wiederholen, gibt nen richtig schönen Glanz der Soße nachher und mehr geschmackliche Tiefe.

Dann auffüllen mit Rotwein und entweder (so man nix anderes hat ) Wasser, besser man hat eine "Grand Jus" (ich sammel immer alle Abschnitte und Knochen von Fleisch und Gemüse, das anfällt und frier das ein. Sobald ich nen Topp vollkriege, koche ich das auch und habe damit die Grundlage (und brauch kein Pulver) für eine Jus wie hier).

Das war der erste Tag..

Dann das Ganze in einen entsprechend großen Topp, auf den Herd und kochen lassen.

Den Bräter auch nochmal auf den Herd stellen, mit etwas Wasser evtl. Bratansatz nochmal loskochen und ab in den großen Topp zum auffüllen.

Ich lass das dann den ganzen Tag auf kleiner Flamme leicht simmern.

Dann kommt Tag 3.

Ales wieder aufkochen, dann Kräuter (ich nehm etwas (NICHT VIEL!!) Rosmarin, Thymian, Mayoran und den Lauch dazu und gebe das in die aufgekochte, kochende Soße nur für ca. 15 Minuten..

Dann runter vom Herd und alles passieren.

Wieder zurück in sauberen Topp und alles abschmecken mit Salz und Pfeffer, ich füll dann die kochende Soße in alte Marmeladengläsern mit Schraubverschluss ab (nicht ganz voll machen, wenn ihr die frosten wollt, sonst platzen die) , dann Deckel zuschrauben udn auf den Deckel stellen ("sterilisiert"), das hält im geschlossenen Glas locker 2 - 3 Monate, gefrostet problemlos 1 - anderthalb Jahre..

Diese Jus kann man als normale "Bratensoße genauso nehmen für ein Steak, wos sonst keine Soße gibt, wie als Grundlage für alle Schmorgerichte oder als Grundlage für Ableitungen (Pfefferrahmsoße etc.) ..

Nach dem gleichen Prinzip kann man Geflügel- oder Wildfond herstellen..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke Thomas,

werde ich auf jeden Fall probieren.

Wie viel Jus gewinnst du dann aus einer solchen Aktion? Ich hätte einen Gänsebräter, den ich dafür nehmen könnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gemüse und Knochen zusammen (also wie beschrieben, je 1 Teil) füllt man mit genauso viel Flüssigkeit auf..

also (grob) 1 Kilo Knochen plus 1 Kilo Gemüse gibt 2 Liter Sooooß..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Prima, das werde ich auf jeden Fall mal nachkochen.

Ich habe mir schon immer Entenkarkassen gekauft, wenn wir Ente gegessen haben, so war die Soße bereits fertig unabhängig von der Ente. Aber die Zubereitung hat lediglich 3-4 Stunden in Anspruch genommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Den Unterschied merkste schon wischen langem und kürzerem Kochen, sowohl beim Geschmack (wird runder) wie auch in der Konsistenz und im Aussehen. 

Aber ne 4/5-Stunden Jus ist immer noch xxxxxxxxxx-Klassen besser als Pulversoß..

Tipp zur Ente:
Heb Dir Entenschmalz auf!!!

Wenn Du dann ne Ente hast, feingewürfelte Zwiebeln in Entenschmalz dunkelbraun anbraten, mit einem trockenen Portwein ablöschen und mit Entenjus (vorher fertig, wie Du schreibst) auffüllen und durchkochen. Gaaaaanz wenig Saft frischer Orangen und etwas feingewürfelte, frische Entenleber dazu und aufkochen, abschmecken mit etwas grobem Pfeffer und Salz (so noch notwendig) dann alles mit Zauberstab hochmixen und nochmal etwas Entenschmalz untermontieren.....


----------



## pennfanatic (17. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hört sich super an. Aber für mich als 0 koch, bin auf dem junggesellenkochstatus stehen geblieben, also Spiegel Ei und Spaghetti, klingt das alles zu umfangreich.
Ich weiß ich bin ein banause.
Aber hast du auch Tipps für die schnelle küche?
Außer tiefkühl und Dose?
Gruß bert


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das würde umfangreich werden...

Dazu plane ich aber mal nen eigenen Youtube-Kanal, wenn ich mal Zeit habe ;-))


----------



## pennfanatic (17. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schön!  
So richtig für microwellen gourmets?  :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

neeeeeeeeeeeee...
Gutes, schnelles Kochen, aber auch mit Convenience..


----------



## pennfanatic (17. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke! Bin gespannt.


----------



## exil-dithschi (17. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kohltage in dithmarschen? logo!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht geil aus - wird Winter ;-))))


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern um die Zeit ahnten sie noch nicht das sie vergoldet werden sollten...
....spielten aber bereitwillig mit :g

Wo is'n der Meerrettich scho wieder hin?? |kopfkrat


----------



## Jens76 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Für ein Foto war ich nicht schnell genug! :g

Wildsaugulasch mit Gadoffla!

Verfeinert mit einem guten Schluck Chateauneuf du Pape, der gestern übrig geblieben ist!


----------



## Jens_74 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schweinebraten mit Wickelklößen und Erbsen.
 Nicht über den pinken Topf lachen, ist bei meiner Freundin


----------



## pennfanatic (18. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Es kommt nicht auf den Topf an, sondern auf den Inhalt!


Lecker!


----------



## Andal (18. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Schweinebraten mit *Wickelklößen *und Erbsen.
> Nicht über den pinken Topf lachen, ist bei meiner Freundin



Kannst du die bitte mal näher beschreiben? Knödel klingt ja immer gut!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Kannst du die bitte mal näher beschreiben? Knödel klingt ja immer gut!


will auch wissen...


----------



## Steff-Peff (18. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich habs mal geg......
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wickelklo%C3%9F
... weil ich mir auch nichts darunter vorstellen konnte.
Gruß
Steff

Irgendwie will der Link nicht. Einfach in den Browser kopieren, dann geht´s


----------



## Jens_74 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also dann, gerne 
 Das Fleisch mache ich immer am Vorabend weil es insgesamt viel Arbeit ist und das Fleisch dann auch besser schmeckt.
 Euch geht's aber vermutlich eher um die seltsamen Klöße 

 Wickelklöße kommen aus dem Erzgebirge (glaube ich).
 Meine Mutter stammt von da.
 Der Teig ist der gleiche wie bei gekochten Klößen.

 6 - 8 Kartoffeln mit Schale normal kochen wie Pellkartoffeln.
Kartoffeln warm schälen und mit einer Kartoffelpresse durchdrücken und rein in eine große Schüssel.
Da kommt jetzt 1 TL Salz, 1EL Mehl , 1 EL feine Speisestärke und oder Weizenin. Je nach Kartoffelart muss mehr Mehl ran damit der Teig konsistent ist nicht so klebt.
Dann 3 Eier dazu aber bei 2 Eiern nur das Eigelb. Manchmal reicht auch  ein Eigelb (je nach Kartoffeln).
Jetzt das ganze in der Schüssel gut durchkneten mit den Händen und immer mal beim Kneten bissel Stärke oder Mehl dran tun wie bei Pizzateig. Knetmaschine geht sicher auch.
Bis man einen schönen runden Teig hat.
In der Zeit ne schönes Stück Butter warm machen bis sie flüssig ist.
Teig ausrollen auf Mehl wegen anpappen, man kann auch Folie darunter machen.
Der Teig muss schon dünn gerollt werden.
Dann mit Butterpinsel die Butter auf den Teig streichen und anschließend die Semmelbrösel oder Paniermehl darauf verstreuen aber nicht zu dick. Jetzt den Teig schneiden und die Stücke einfach zusammenrollen und gut
zusammenpressen vor allem an den Enden.
Dann nochmal kurz in Mehl oder Stärke rollen. Fertig.
 In Salzwasser aufkochen bis sie im Topf hochkommen,
20 min. ziehen lassen und fertig sind se |supergri

 Kann man auch am Tag danach schneiden und in der Pfanne anbraten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

SUPER!!!!!!!

Kannte ich nicht - DANKE dafür!!!!

Zwar keine Schbädsle, aber liest sich lecker!!

Werd ich mal probieren...


Mehlige Kartoffeln, oder?


----------



## Andal (18. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Knödel werden ausprobiert und zwar zu Rindsrouladen und Blaukraut. Aber eigentlich könnte man doch die Brösel in der Butter braten und dann zusammen auf den Teig geben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich könnte man doch die Brösel in der Butter braten und dann zusammen auf den Teig geben?


So hatt ich mir das schon vorgenommen zu probieren - wie bei Bröselschbädsle ;-)))))


----------



## Jens_74 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also Anbraten tue ich nur die Semmelbrösel oder die Semmelstücken bei runden gekochten Klößen (der gleiche Teig).
 Bei Wickelklößen funktioniert das vermutlich nicht, aber einfach probieren. Semmelbrösel oder Paniermehl einfach drüber streuen nach der Teig mit Butter bepinselt wurde.


----------



## Jens_74 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> SUPER!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Mehlige Kartoffeln, oder?



Ja. Aber das kann man mit der Menge des Ei's und des Mehl's dosieren. Ich habe auch manchmal nen Tag wo der Teig einfach nicht gut werden will. Dann lasse ich das und mache aus dem Teig runde gekochte Klöße mit gebratenen Semmelstücken.
 Ist sau lecker aber auch ne Schweine Arbeit....


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich seh mich scho zum Gnödlkoch muddiern ;-))


----------



## Jens_74 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich seh mich scho zum Gnödlkoch muddiern ;-))


 
 Probieren und bitte berichten ob es geschmeckt hat |supergri
 Gutes Gelingen !


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

klaro!!


----------



## Jose (18. September 2016)

*GARI zum III. (für Kotzi *

@Kotzi, nochmal zum Gari:
da ich mir mit den restfitzelchen ingwer nicht die finger zerscheibeln möchte und vor allem besonders faserige stücke lass ich das auch und mach mir eine andere köstlichkeit:

kandierter ingwer

super einfach und viel leckerer als all der kandierte kram ausm geschäft - und vor allem sehr sehr scharf 

ich mach die resteverwertung nach dem rezept von kochbar

meine variante: den abgesiebten sud (dritter tag) dicke ich in der pfanne so weit ein, dass der schon fast bonbon-masse ist, die ingwerwürfel rein, umrühren und raus aufs backblech, auseinander ziehen, mit zucker bestreuen und durchwürfeln.

lecker!


----------



## Jens_74 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das mit den 3 Tagen verstehe ich jetzt auf Anhieb noch nicht so ganz... (im Rezept) klingt aber interessant und Ingwer soll ja für so einiges gut sein :q:q:q


----------



## Jose (18. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Das mit den 3 Tagen verstehe ich jetzt auf Anhieb noch nicht so ganz... (im Rezept) klingt aber interessant und Ingwer soll ja für so einiges gut sein :q:q:q



1. tag 20 min köcheln
2. tag 20 min köcheln
3. tag 20 min köcheln
und dann aufs blech


----------



## Franky (19. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich glaub, das mit den gerollten Klößen probier ich auch mal...
http://www.swr.de/buffet/rezepte/sa...24/did=15992500/nid=257024/1spghvp/index.html
Sogar mit ähnlichem Rezept vom SWR...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich werds einmal klassisch wie von Jens beschrieben machen, evtl. noch den Peterling dazu, sicher aber mit Muskatwürzung.

Einmal weniger frugal zum testen:
Feingewürfelte Zwiebeln und gerauchter Bauchspeck in Butter mit Semmelbröseln zusammen goldbraun rösten (evtl. auch mit Peterling, auch sicher mit Muskat)und dann die Masse vorm Wickeln aufstreichen..


----------



## Franky (19. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Petersilie und Muskat zu Kartoffeln (aller Art ) gehen immer! Ich würde aber auch die Brösel im Butter durchschwenken und verteilen... Gibt noch son gewissen Knusper - ich glaube, das heisst "crunchy" auf neuköchisch, oder?  So als Gegenteil zu "schlotzig".... :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kranschie gibbets net (nur bei Fernseköch)... 

Ansonsten haste recht ist wie Bröselschmälze zu Schbädsle - netter Nebeneffekt: 
Saugt noch besser Soße auf..


----------



## Franky (19. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> kranschie gibbets net (nur bei *Fernseköch*)...
> .



Sprechen die nicht neuköchisch??? :q Ich könnte das auch noch anders übersetzen... |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes Aber das könnte mir Haue geben tun... :q#t


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ggrins - könnte es..


----------



## Andal (19. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Variante mit Zwiebeln und Speck macht meine Mutter ähnlich mit Knödeln aus rohen Kartoffeln. Ich habe es dann ein wenige ausgebaut.

Die Füllung: Je einen Teil Zwiebeln, frische Pilze (am besten selbstgefangene), geräucherten Bauchspeck und gemischtes Hackfleisch zusammen so lange braten, bis eine trockene, leicht bröselige Masse entsteht. Gewürzt wird mit Salz & Pfeffer, Thymian und etwas Knoblauch. Die darf dabei gerne auch Farbe nehmen.  Danach in ein Haarsieb geben, damit das Fett abtropfen kann. Nicht wegen Diät, oder so, aber die Knödel halten dann besser.

Dann eine Packung frischen fränkischen Kloßteig, der hält einfach besser als der selbstgemachte und schmecken tut er auch, in vier bis sechs Portionen teilen. Je nach dem wie groß man die Knödel haben mag. Die Portionen kurz durchkneten und mit der Masse reichlich füllen. Anschließend 20 min. in siedendem Salzwasser ziehen lassen.

Dazu ein mehrfach aufgewärmtes Sauerkraut und einen guten Schapfer Soß........ am besten eine Bratensoß, oder so eine, wie sie der Thomas erst beschrieben hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

grade vom Einkaufen zurück - mehlige Kartoffeln sind da ;-)


----------



## Jens_74 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich werds einmal klassisch wie von Jens beschrieben machen, evtl. noch den Peterling dazu, sicher aber mit Muskatwürzung.



 Gute Idee, ich glaube ich hatte es auch einmal mit Muskatwürzung gemacht. Muss nicht sein aber hat was.
 Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen.
 Ansonsten stehe ich da eher auf Klassisch, so schmecken sie mir am besten.
 Bin auf eure eigenen Kreationen gespannt #6
 Bei mir gibt's die heute nochmal in der Pfanne geschnitten und angebraten. Ich hatte es etwas übertrieben gestern und 21 Stück gemacht #c


----------



## Andal (19. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Knödel, egal welche, kann man nie zu viel machen, weil die hernach als Resterlessen so unglaublich gut sind. Spitzenreiter ist da eindeutig der Semmelknödel in der Variante gerösteter Knödel mit Ei und Soß, oder der Essigknödel mit viel Zwiebeln. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bei mir sind Semmelbrösel schon in Butter gebräunt, gerade  schmurgeln Speck und Zwiebeln braun, nebenher werde Grumbiern geschnitten zum kochen ...

Es geht vorwärts..


----------



## Jose (19. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

oh ja, geschieht mir recht nach meinem japan-ausflug.
jetzt hagelts hier nach schbädsle auch noch semmelknödel #d


krieg jetzt keinen bissen mehr runter...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wasser aufgestellt zum Kochen, bin gespannt, wie die werden...


----------



## Jens_74 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wasser aufgestellt zum Kochen, bin gespannt, wie die werden...


 
 Ich auch... is ja der Wahnsinn wie schnell du das ausprobierst #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der Vorteil, wenn mein Büro direkt neben meiner Küche liegt ;-)

Liegen drin, in ca. 30 Minuten sollte ich ersten Ergebnis sehen können, Fotos sind gemacht und werden geliefert..


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schmeckt klasse, muss nächstes Mal etwas mehr Stärke nehmen und etwas weniger Vollei, dafür mehr Eigelb...
Ausgangssituation






Teigplatte vor dem Rollen





Wickelkloß fertich , roh





Im Topp





Fertig im Anschnitt





Sorry, etwas unscharfe Bilder, weil ich nebenher arbeiten und telefonieren war und nur schnell geschossen hab...

Die Rollen werd ich beim nächsten Mal auch "fester" rollen, ist aber insgesamt ein tolles Rezept, schmeckt.

*Danke für den Tipp an Jens!!!!*


----------



## Franky (19. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Na sauber.... Und ich hab Kohl und Dampf ohne Ende und "nur" misslungenges Thai-Curry im Kühlschrank...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Grad nochmal nen Happen genommen ;-))
Die sind so echt klasse..
Aber so wie bei mir mit Speck und gebräunten Butterbröseln keine Beilage!! 

Als Beilage ist das "Original"rezept von Jens sicher deutlich besser geeignet!

So wie bei mir ist das ein komplettes Essen..
Grüner Salat dazu und gut..

Werd mir nach dem abkühlen Portionen schneiden, die dann in ca. daumendicke Scheiben, die ich dann in Butter braten werde..

 jam.............................


----------



## Jens_74 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schmeckt klasse, muss nächstes Mal etwas mehr Stärke nehmen und etwas weniger Vollei, dafür mehr Eigelb...
> 
> 
> Die Rollen werd ich beim nächsten Mal auch "fester" rollen, ist aber insgesamt ein tolles Rezept, schmeckt.
> ...



Mir gelingen die auch nicht immer gleich. Hängt von den Kartoffeln und der Menge an Ei (gelb) ab.

*Auf alle Fälle liest man so etwas sehr gerne.*
*Freut mich ungemein das es geschmeckt hat.*
Ich hab's zwar nicht erfunden aber danke fürs Probieren #6
Wenn ich aktuell schon nicht mit Fischen trumpfen kann.

 Kleiner Tipp noch Thomas... meine gestern waren eigentlich schon zu dick auf den Bildern. Weil ich zu viel Teig hatte. Die sind noch leckerer wenn  der Teig wirklich recht dünn ist und als Beilage wirklich nur mit Butter und Brösel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

War echt klasse Tipp!!!


----------



## Jose (19. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

selbstgemachte fritten, gebratene hähnchenschenkel, selbstgemachte knofi-majo, selbstgemachtes ketchup
kein... und auch kein...

dafür gedünsteter kohlrabi

:m


----------



## Jose (19. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jetzt ist mich flau im magen.

demnächst auch klöße, aber grüne kartoffelklöße.

_eyh, da hab ich mal echten junkfoodmist gebaut aber nur halb gegessen. kluger magen..._


----------



## Jens_74 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo Jose,

 kenne ich auch noch von früher. Gerieben und ausgepresst.
 Das lohnt aber eigentlich nicht mehr. Die fertige Kloßmasse heutzutage  ist bei grünen Klößen recht gut so das man keinen großen Unterschied merkt. Was aber hier auch viele noch machen. An die Kloßmasse 1 oder 2 geriebene Kartoffeln dazu geben.
 Empfehlen kann ich die Masse von Henglein oder Emmis. 
 Und die Röstis nicht vergessen, sonst ist es kein richtiger Kloß.

 Hier noch was zum lächeln... zum Thema Thüringer Klöße.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJe3cdM7f1c


----------



## Jose (19. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

also ich finde es lohnt sich schon.
mit den fertigen "rohen klößen" kann man das gar nicht vergleichen, fehlt alleine schon die farbe [grün]

wer richtige rheinische riefkoche kennt, mag, neben dem knusprigen, besonders das grüne "weichteil", das schön klitschige mit den speziellen geschmack.

grüne klöße sind wirklich grün(lich) und glasig, in sich "verschmolzen" und wirklich lecker, aber auch ein bisschen fremd von dem, was mensch sonst so aus erdäpfeln macht.
semmelbrösel etc. sind da fehl am platz, der reine grüne klitschgeschmack, der rockt.

dem geposteten rezept (eh nur annäherung an mutterns rezept) fehlt, dass der presssaft stehen gelassen wird und dann die abgeschiedene stärke der rohmasse wieder beigefügt wird. kein ei, kein speck, keine brösel, keine sonstigen lockstoffe für spätzchen u.a. leckermäuler

und sind niemals rund sondern haben das längliche flache handgeformte


----------



## Jens_74 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> also ich finde es lohnt sich schon.
> mit den fertigen "rohen klößen" kann man das gar nicht vergleichen, fehlt alleine schon die farbe [grün]


 
 Ja das stimmt. Ist lange her aber ich erinnere mich das die gepressten wirklich eine sehr grüne Note hatten.
 Ich glaube das werde ich auch mal machen. Muss ich mir aber erstmal einen Sack zum auspressen besorgen und Muddi nochmal befragen wie sie das früher gemacht hat.
 Und auch richtig, an grüne Klöße kommt kein Ei oder Mehl.
 Aber auf die gebratenen Semmelstücke (2 Stück im inneren) möchte ich nicht verzichten. Hier sind sie rund (also die Klöße), aber ob nun rund oder länglich sollte am Geschmack nix ändern :q Grüne Klöße gabs bei uns immer an Weihnachten mit Braten (Karnickel, Ente oder Gans).

 Da hätte ich gleich das nächste zum ausprobieren. Meerrettichsoße (Meerrettich, Ei , Semmel) als Beilage zur normalen Soße über die Klöße... Mega lecker. Rezept reiche ich nach.


----------



## Jose (19. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

weihnachten, grüne klöße, rotkohl UND karnickel: stimmt :m

hab da noch 'n foto aus 2006 gefunden, aus der anfangszeit, mutterns klöße nach zu kochen.
zwar rund und noch ein stück weg vom ziel, aber das klietschige und grüne kommt schon zur geltung.









ps: ich denk auch, dass festkochende besser sind (hab sonst immer mehlige im gebrauch)

hat unser chefkoch da ne idee, ist doch schbeschalischd für gliedschisches :vik:


----------



## Jens_74 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> weihnachten, grüne klöße, rotkohl UND karnickel: stimmt :m


 
 Bist du gebürtiger Ossi ? Für NRW ist das doch eigentlich untypisch oder irre ich mich da ? Oder nimmst du mich auf die Schippe |bigeyes


----------



## Jose (20. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

flichtling :m
(flott polyglott)


----------



## Jens_74 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> weihnachten, grüne klöße, rotkohl UND karnickel: stimmt :m
> 
> hab da noch 'n foto aus 2006 gefunden, aus der anfangszeit, mutterns klöße nach zu kochen.
> zwar rund und noch ein stück weg vom ziel, aber das klietschige und grüne kommt schon zur geltung.
> ...



Der Karnickel hat sich aber mal richtig gut unterm Rotkohl versteckt :q:q:q
So schlecht sehen die Klöße nun nicht aus, typisch GRÜNE.

 Flichtling klingt nach Sochse :q


----------



## Jose (20. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nene, ich bin unschuldig, weder sachse noch ossi.
ein vaterlandsloser geselle :m


ps: jou, und karnickel, kaninchen, kning gabs an dem tag nicht: ging ja um die "Griene Kließ"


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hatte noch Kartoffeln über vom Wickelkloß, also heute abend Püree mit gebratenem Fleischkäse, Röschtzwiebeln und Soooß und Salaad..


----------



## Andal (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute ein Kalbslüngerl mit Kartoffelknödel und damit sich die Knödelmacherei rentiert, gibts morgen geröstete Knödel mit Wollwürschten und Sauerkraut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ooooooh , Beuscherl !!

geil!


----------



## Andal (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aber frag nicht nach Sonnenschein, was das für ein Akt war, bis ich hier frische Kalbslunge bekommen habe!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Frage nach Hundefutter, oder? 
;-))))))

aaaah, Saure Lunge ist mir nach Nierle, Kutteln und Herz die viertliebste saure Innerei ;-)


----------



## Andal (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die ganzen schönen Sachen vom Kalb sind eh ziemliche Raritäten geworden und dabei kann man da so schöne Sachen draus machen und nicht nur die üblichen Schnitzel, Gulasch und Braten.

Geschmortes Kalbsherz, Kalbsbackerl, panierte Scheibchen von der Kalbszunge, gebackenes Bries, oder Hirn.... :l


----------



## Jose (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...aaaah, Saure Lunge ist mir nach Nierle, Kutteln und Herz die viertliebste saure Innerei ;-)



meinst du "innere Sauerei"? :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nene, mag ja auch Rinderleber sauer (5.liebstes), Kalbsleber, Hirn von allen Viechern, Bries, Milz, Zunge etc... 
Beschränkt sich nicht auf Sau 
;-)))


----------



## Andal (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Frage nach Hundefutter, oder?
> ;-))))))
> 
> aaaah, Saure Lunge ist mir nach* Nierle*, Kutteln und Herz die viertliebste saure Innerei ;-)



Einen Kalbsnierenbraten mit Rahmsoß und Schbäddsle.... das ist besser als Nektar und Ambrosia!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wohl wahr - geht auch mit Rahmsoß, breite Nudeln und Kartoffelsalat..


----------



## Jens_74 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nene, mag ja auch Rinderleber sauer (5.liebstes), Kalbsleber, Hirn von allen Viechern, Bries, Milz, Zunge etc...
> Beschränkt sich nicht auf Sau
> ;-)))


 
 Leber ist sehr lecker. Vor allem die vom Karnickel |supergri
 Beim Rest hebt's mich grad bissel |bigeyes
 Aber gut wir können ja nicht alle den gleichen Geschmack haben und vermutlich liegt's an meiner Vorstellung (Kopfsache).
 Schmeckt vermutlich sogar gut.


----------



## Andal (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Für meinen Geschmack ist Rehleber die beste Leber. Aber an die ist ja gleich gar nicht zu kommen, die futtern die Jäger selber - aus gutem Grund!


----------



## Franky (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Leber ist sehr lecker. Vor allem die vom Karnickel |supergri
> Beim Rest hebt's mich grad bissel |bigeyes
> Aber gut wir können ja nicht alle den gleichen Geschmack haben und vermutlich liegt's an meiner Vorstellung (Kopfsache).
> Schmeckt vermutlich sogar gut.



Dito... Leber ok - Rest muss nicht wirklich...


----------



## Jose (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Dito... Leber ok - Rest muss nicht wirklich...



eben, es muss doch einen grund für die existenz von hunden geben


----------



## Jens_74 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Für meinen Geschmack ist Rehleber die beste Leber. Aber an die ist ja gleich gar nicht zu kommen, die futtern die Jäger selber - aus gutem Grund!


 
 Den Genuss hatte ich leider noch nie :c aber kann ich mir gut vorstellen.


----------



## Kotzi (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hatte mal frische Rehleber von ner Drückjagd, das fand ich jetzt nicht wirklich umwerfend ( ja das Reh war jung). Ich mag nur Hühner und Kalbsleber.


----------



## Andal (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Am besten gefallen mir immer die, die kein Herz mögen, weil sie Innereien ja überhaupt nicht essen. Derweil ist das Herz nur reines Muskelfleisch und nichts anderes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Als Jägerssohn hatte ich das Glück und den Genuss, Mengen an Rehleber (und Herz, Niere etc. ) essen zu dürfen.. 
Ein Gedicht!


----------



## Franky (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Herz hab ich noch nie probiert... 
Aber dafür Ochsenbäckschn - war ein Gedicht!


----------



## Jens_74 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Not macht erfinderisch  und Rester müssen auch mal weg.
 Putenbrust, Pilze, diverses Gemüse und Schupfnudeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Buabaschbidsle ;.-))))

Lecker!!

Mag ich am liebsten als Krautschupfnudel mit rohem Sauerkraut und Speck gebraten...


----------



## Andal (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bankal mag ich lieber mit einem Beerltauch (Kompott von verschiedenen Waldbeeren). 

Wobei aber die bayrischen Fingernudeln etwas lockerer im Teig sind, wie die orignalen Schupfnudeln.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Für meinen Geschmack ist Rehleber die beste Leber. Aber an die ist ja gleich gar nicht zu kommen, die futtern die Jäger selber - aus gutem Grund!



In der Tat, ausgesprochen köstlich und schwer zu bekommen. Kleines Jägerrecht, auch wenn der Schütze auf den Rest des Geräuschs verzichtet, die Leber läßt sich meist keiner entgehen.

Aber falls du Kontakte zu einem dir gewogenen Waidmann hast, es gibt eine Leber, die noch viel erlesener ist als Rehleber, nämlich die vom Hasen! 
Und wenn du da an die Leber eines jungen Waldhasen kommst, dann wirst du nach dem Genuss auf die Knie sinken und dem Schützen als auch deinem Herrgott ein Dankgebet entrichten.#h


----------



## PAFischer (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Hatte mal frische Rehleber von ner Drückjagd, das fand ich jetzt nicht wirklich umwerfend ( ja das Reh war jung). Ich mag nur Hühner und Kalbsleber.



Wild das bei einer Drückjagd geschossen wurde ist nicht mehr so wirklich lecker. Durch den ganzen Streß und Adrenalin wird das Fleisch ziemlich unlecker. Das Wild geht meist komplett an den Wildbrethändler, die Jäger nehmen da kaum was mit.

Ansonsten ist Wild und deren Innereien einfach unschlagbar gut.


----------



## Jose (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich merk schon, ich komm jetzt ein bisschen unpassend dazwischen.
vorher aber noch ein winziges statement: niere, leber, herz und magen ist alles ok., aber wenns an kutteln und so geht, da dreht sich mir alles. hab im elsass mal tripes essen müssen, na danke, das war der zweite schlag gegen mein frankophiles: der erste war andouille...

jetzt aber zum eigentlichen, ihr süßen: kandierter ingwer 

rezept ist ja bekannt, jetzt die horror-show dazu :m


----------



## Kotzi (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke für die Bebilderung Jose!

Und das mit der Andouille haben wir gemeinsam....
In der Bretagne Urlaub gemacht, und da meine Familie irgendwie den ganzen Urlaub über nur Crepe gefuttert hat, habe ich mit der Zeit etwas resigniert.
An jenem Schicksalshaften Tag haben wir einen Ausflug mit einem Schiff gemacht und haben dann einige Zeit an einem Hafen verbracht. Als dieser trocken fiel und sich gefühlt ein paar Tonnen Fischabfällen in 35 Grad sich aufmachten in den gasförmigen Zustand zu wechseln kam es mir das erste Mal am Tag fast hoch, und da bin ich eigentlich nicht empfindlich.

Das zweite mal war eine Stunde später im Restaurant wo ich resigniert mir einen Crepe per Zufallsprinzip ausgesucht habe ohne zu lesen was da nun kommen wird. Ich hätte stutzig werden können in dem Moment wo die Bedienung mich gefragt hat ob ich das denn wirklich wollte.
Wurde ich aber nicht.

Der Teller kam, der Crepe wurde angeschnitten und jedem am Tisch verging der Appetit.... der Geruch wurde 1a empfunden wie vorher die Fischabfälle im Hafen, wirklich jedem blieb dieser Geschmack im Mund hängen, egal was er gerade aß. Ich habe dann probiert und wäre der Geschmack nicht wirklich grauselig gewesen hätte man sich vielleicht mit der Gummiartigen Konsistenz abfinden können. Es wurde auch lange gerätselt was da wirklich auf dem Teller gelandet ist, vergammelter Oktopus? oder doch Innereien?, man wusste es nicht. Ein paar Tage später auf einem Wochenmarkt wurde dann diese ominöse Wurst gesichtet .
War eines meiner schrecklichsten Ess-Erlebnisse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Klasse Bilder Jose, super Anleitung, danke!
Auch wenn ihr kutteltechnische Weicheier seid ;-)))


----------



## Jens_74 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Danke für die Bebilderung Jose!
> 
> Und das mit der Andouille haben wir gemeinsam....
> In der Bretagne Urlaub gemacht, und da meine Familie irgendwie den ganzen Urlaub über nur Crepe gefuttert hat, habe ich mit der Zeit etwas resigniert.
> ...


 
 Da wird es einem ja schon beim Lesen kotz übel |bigeyes
 Ich glaub ich esse heute nix mehr.


----------



## einfachheimkino (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...Hört sich ja toll an
Werde ich sicher mal probieren
Muss die Pizza dann bei normaler Temperatur in den Ofen?
P.S. Ich denke ich werde es in Kürze herausfinden


----------



## Andal (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ihr kutteltechnische Weicheier seid ;-)))



Ja mei, so sans hoid, de Kartoffe-Preis'n!


----------



## Jose (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

naja, Andal, ein bisschen restwürde sollte man sich schon erhalten, egal wie das portemonnaie zwickt.

hunden das essen zu neiden ist ein absolutes no go :vik:


----------



## Andal (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jose, red doch nicht von Sachen, von denen du gar keine Ahnung habe willst... :vik:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Jose

Ich bin zwar kein Freund von Bonbons aber ein Fan von Ingwer, daß werd ich mal nachgestalten!#6

Am meisten imponiert, wie akkurat du den Ingwer mitsamst den Ästen gepellt hast, ich begradige das Zeug immer direkt.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ihr kutteltechnische Weicheier seid ;-)))



Dich würde ich gerne mal bekochen...


----------



## Jose (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Jose, red doch nicht von Sachen, von denen du gar keine Ahnung habe willst... :vik:



hast recht. mein leben war schwer genug :vik:



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ...Am meisten imponiert, wie akkurat du  den Ingwer mitsamst den Ästen gepellt hast, ich begradige das Zeug immer  direkt...



steckt wohl doch irgendwas schwäbisches in den ahnen 


huhn & oktopus(sie) , schon wieder hunger #6


----------



## Kotzi (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Sten

Ingwer pellen mit einem Löffel geht ganz gut.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> steckt wohl doch irgendwas schwäbisches in den ahnen




Kann man da was machen??|bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Dich würde ich gerne mal bekochen...


Würd ich probieren .))


----------



## Jose (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

du isst ja auch alles, thomas 
aber stens "dialog huhn an oktopus", da wär ich gerne  dabei.

ich hatte neben dem ingwer noch nen anderen floh im ohr oder wo auch immer: grüne klöße.
ist mir nicht so gelungen, weil saftzentrifuge putt und ich nicht den geringsten bock hatte, die kartoffeln auf der metallreibe feinst zu machen: habs auf der span-seite gemacht. sieht man und ist nicht zielführend. ziel ist, einen durch und durch klietschigen/glasigen kloß zu machen. dann ist mir der teig n tick zu weich geworden, konnte keine "handkäs"-laibe formen.
geschmeckt hats trotzdem.

und das säckl ist auch dabei ist aber bannig arbeit...


----------



## angler1996 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

als Erstlingswerk sieht das doch recht ordentlich aus, die macht eh jeder nach seinem Geschmack. Mit schmecken die mit nicht so fein geraspelten Kartoffeln besser, als die Glibberigen aus ganz feinen Raspeln .
 Auf dem zerschnitten nicht richtig zu erkennen
 Brodelröstel drinne? |supergri


----------



## Jose (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nix drin außer kartoffel und salz.
und ist leider auch nicht ein rufschonendes erstlingswerk. werden immer anders...


----------



## Jens_74 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bissel komisch sehen die aus, aber das sollte nix am Geschmack nehmen. Waren sicher trotzdem lecker.
Und das die immer anders werden ist normal, das hast du auch bei Kartoffelklößen mit Ei und Mehl.

Sicher jedermanns Geschmacksache.
Aber mit Röstis drinne leckerer.


----------



## Jose (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Bissel komisch sehen die aus...



zu weicher teig, nicht formvollendend |rolleyes


bis weihnachten klappts, ansonsten gibts das kning eben ohne :m


----------



## Andal (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> geschmeckt hats trotzdem.



Nur das zählt am Ende!


----------



## Jens_74 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> zu weicher teig, nicht formvollendend |rolleyes


 
 ich frage nochmal meine Mutter morgen, habe ich vergessen :-(
 Sie wird es noch wissen. Vielleicht ergeben sich da noch Tipps. Ich habe die nie selber gemacht aber ich erinnere mich wie fest und gut und grün die zu DDR Zeiten bei uns waren.


----------



## angler1996 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> nix drin außer kartoffel und salz.
> und ist leider auch nicht ein rufschonendes erstlingswerk. werden immer anders...


 
 Wenn's Dich tröstet , das geht allen so, der Stärkeanteil der Kartoffel unterlíegt nicht der DIN, auch Frau Dr. kann kein Ernteverbot aushandeln.
 Olle Traditionalisten machen da was rein, Brodelrösteln eine Variante, Knacker geht auch


----------



## angler1996 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

übrigens schadet es nicht ein paar mehr zu haben und am nächsten Tag in Scheiben geschnitten zu braten


----------



## Jose (24. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> ich frage nochmal meine Mutter morgen ...



ja, mach das mal. meine erklärt mir seit 30 jahren leider nicht mehr...

versunkene schätze

und frag sie, welche kartoffeln: die mehligen oder...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Ich habe die nie selber gemacht aber ich erinnere mich wie fest  die zu DDR Zeiten bei uns waren.



Weil da im Originalrezept Duosan Rapid untergehoben wurde!|znaika:


----------



## Jose (24. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Duosan Rapid

musste ich wikien

auf die art bleiben wir zwar ein plebs aber werden nie ein slogan.

auch mit kittifix nicht


----------



## Jens_74 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Weil da im Originalrezept Duosan Rapid untergehoben wurde!|znaika:



Ich nehme es mal mit Humor 
Ich war Kind und da gabs glaub ich noch kein Duosan...
Könnte aber auch Tapetenkleister oder Fensterkitt gewesen sein. Auf jeden Fall lebe ich noch als DDR Kind und die Klöße waren lecker... falls die nächste Frage kommt. Über den Uran Anteil kann ich nichts sagen. (Gera ist unweit von Ronneburg entfernt wo die Russen(sorry die Sowjetunion damals) damals massiv Uran abgebaut haben für ihre Atombomben)


----------



## Jens_74 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Grüne Nudeln mit Lachs und einer sahnigen Dill Spinat Soße |supergri Morgen darf ich Schnitzel, gebackene Rosmarin Kartoffeln und gebratenen Blumenkohl bereiten...


----------



## Andal (24. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6

Langsam drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf, dass du deine eigene Küche der deiner LAP vorziehst.


----------



## Jens_74 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> #6
> 
> Langsam drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf, dass du deine eigene Küche der deiner LAP vorziehst.


 
 LAP ;+ ich habe Bildungslücken...


----------



## Andal (24. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die drei Stufen der Selbstaufgabe.......

LAG, die Lebensabschnittsgefährtin
LAP, die Lebensabschnittspartnerin
AVH, der amtlich verbriefte Hausdrachen, vulgus Ehefrau


----------



## Jens_74 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Die drei Stufen der Selbstaufgabe.......
> 
> LAG, die Lebensabschnittsgefährtin
> LAP, die Lebensabschnittspartnerin
> AVH, der amtlich verbriefte Hausdrachen, vulgus Ehefrau



:vik:
Alle 3 kommen nicht in meine Küche ! :m
Ich überlasse nix dem Zufall.

Ich jage sie auch aus ihrer raus


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bei mir gibt heute abend restliche in Butter gebratene Wickelklöß mit Salat-  danke nochmal an Jens!!!
;-)


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir schmurgelt gerade Ossobuco im DO :l

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

auch geil!!!


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Will ich doch hoffen. Noch ne viertel Stunde, dann gilts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

zur Sportschau...
:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

babbsadd ;-)))

in Buddr brodene Scheiba von meina Wigglglöss... 

Dazu a Schissl griana Salaaad..


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das Ergebnis. Leider sehen Schmorgerichte meist nicht so gut aus, wie sie schmecken


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich find, das sieht geil aus!!!


----------



## Jens_74 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis. Leider sehen Schmorgerichte meist nicht so gut aus, wie sie schmecken



 Doch, sieht sehr lecker und feurig aus !

 Flaasch is scho was scheenes.

 Aber deine angebratenen Klöße auch Thomas.


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Doch, sieht sehr lecker und feurig aus !



Feurig wäre übertrieben, aber die 2 Chilis haben ihren Zweck erfüllt


----------



## Jose (24. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis. Leider sehen Schmorgerichte meist nicht so gut aus, wie sie schmecken



das sieht sogar sehr gut aus#6



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich find, das sieht geil aus!!!



ist klar, packste bei nem super-essen noch teigware dazu, dann wird thomas hornig :vik:


----------



## Jens_74 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schnitzel, Rosmarin Kartoffeln und gebratener Blumenkohl (paniert)


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

auch gut - bei mir gibts heute ganz frugal:
Pommes rot/weiss

Selber gemachte Pommes (salt inside), selber gemachte Mayo und selber gemachter Chilikädschabb

mit Salat..


----------



## Jens_74 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> selber gemachter Chilikädschabb
> 
> mit Salat..


 
 Klingt gut... Rööözöpt bitte


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das ist einfach:
Dose Pizzatomaten, Tube Tomatenmark 3-fach, Essig, Salz, Zucker, Chili nach Geschmack

1 - 2 Zehen Knoblauch, 1 feingewürfelte Zwiebel

Alles aufkochen, ca. 3 - 5 Minuten durchkochen (wg. der Zwiebeln), mixen mit Zauberstab oder im Mixer, nochmal aufkochen und in Gläser mit Schraubdeckel abfüllen, Gläser aufn Kopp stellen, damit der Deckel auch richtig Hitze abkriegt.

Hält ungeöffnet so locker 4 - 5  Monate im Kühlschrank.


----------



## Andal (25. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist einfach:
> Dose Pizzatomaten, Tube Tomatenmark 3-fach, Essig, Salz, Zucker, Chili nach Geschmack
> 
> 1 - 2 Zehen Knoblauch, 1 feingewürfelte Zwiebel
> ...



So ein Schmarrn - das ist doch in einer Woche aufgefressen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kannste aber auch mit 5 , 50 oder  500 Dosen machen - ;-)))


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ideal für einen gemütlichen spätsommer-terrassenabend
zwiebelkuchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gibts bei uns auch bald wieder mit dem neuen Wein..

net gut für meine interne Biogasanlage ....
:g:g:g


----------



## Jose (25. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hallo mädels, 
ich verabschiede mich schon mal, 
es war nett und nahrhaft hier und mit den teigwaren gabs schon mal nen vorgeschmack auf meine persönliche hölle.


also, ich mach jetzt sushi mit abgepacktem supermarkt-lachs, der hinweis "nicht zum rohverzehr" hat meine abenteuerlust entfacht.

interessanterweise bietet der hersteller sushi-packs mit gleichem minhaltbar-datum an. 
der fischhändler meines vertrauens verkauft lachs in sushi"qualität" fast doppelt so teuer wie den "normalen". good business...

auf gehts, no risk no fun, oder mit B.B.Bland: "if I weren't a gambler"


wird lecker, leider kaum gurke im haus, naja, aber Gari für ne kompanie.

ps: keine panik, thomas: ingwer ist unterwegs


ps: info für kotzi: mach das mit aufgetautem sushis-reis.
werd berichten, wenn...:m


pps: bin gläubig: wasabi killt alles was nicht mensch, bin guten mutes, will ja noch mal barsch-sushi machen


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

na dann los ;-))


----------



## Jose (25. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ...ps: info für kotzi: mach das mit aufgetautem sushis-reis.
> werd berichten...



ist ganz einfach mist.
 sushi ist eben keine ad-hoc-instant- geschichte.
hat geschmeckt wie sushi aus der theke, also ganz weit weg von sushi.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Instant ist halt meist nix.. 

Kochen ist wie ne Ehe:
Es braucht Herz und Zeit...

Der Unterschied:
Beim Kochen kann was  Gutes rauskommen am Ende ;-)))


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Instant ist halt meist nix..
> 
> Kochen ist wie ne Ehe:
> Es braucht Herz und Zeit...
> ...



Nicht immer so negativ :q

Bei meiner Ehe ist u.a. meine Tochter (16) bei rausgekommen. Und mit der kann man Pferde stehlen ... und sie kann (wie Mama und Papa) kann passabel kochen. Gestern hat sie mich zu unserem super Selbst-Pflück-Hof hier in der Gegend gescheucht (der ist übrigens einfach nur genial: http://www.huckepack-ernte.de/) um Kürbisse zu holen. Heute gabs dann Kürbissuppe. Lecker!
Und der zweite Kürbis wird von ihr am kommenden Wochenende zu Kompott verarbeitet. Papa wartet schon |rolleyes


----------



## Jens_74 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist einfach:
> Dose Pizzatomaten, Tube Tomatenmark 3-fach, Essig, Salz, Zucker, Chili nach Geschmack
> 
> 1 - 2 Zehen Knoblauch, 1 feingewürfelte Zwiebel
> ...


 
 Danke Thomas !!! probiere ich


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

immer ran..


----------



## Jose (25. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so, ich bleib euch wohl erhalten.
außer normal überfressen keine beschwerden.
aber: sushi gibts nur noch geplant und in "frisch".

ich hätte da noch 'n anmerkung zu *kandiertem ingwer*: ist ein süchtigmachendes leckerli mit durchaus höllischer schärfe. 4 stückchen auf einmal = 1 guter schluck tabasco. und ich bin scoville-erprobt.


----------



## Franky (26. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> ideal für einen gemütlichen spätsommer-terrassenabend
> zwiebelkuchen.



Boaaahhhh.. Zwiebelkuchen mit fwderweissem oder sauser... Steht auch bei mir auf der liste!


----------



## Franky (26. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Statt Zwiwwelkooche gabs Norddeutsches Surf 'n' Turf: Krosse Bratkartoffeln (mit Speck und Zwiebel  natürlich!!! ) und Krabben - mit Spiegelei...


----------



## exil-dithschi (26. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Statt Zwiwwelkooche gabs Norddeutsches Surf 'n' Turf: Krosse Bratkartoffeln (mit Speck und Zwiebel  natürlich!!! ) und Krabben - mit Spiegelei...


joa, das geht eigentlich auch immer!


----------



## Andal (26. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hatte auch grad ein geht immer Abendessen. Schinkennudeln mit Salat. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

restliche Wigglglöss, Zwiebelsoße und Salat..


----------



## banzinator (26. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dorsch und Flunder gebraten #6


----------



## Jens_74 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> restliche Wigglglöss, Zwiebelsoße und Salat..


 
 Kann es sein das ich dich verWigglglösst hab


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ein bisschen - aber nu ist alles verputzt ;-))


----------



## exil-dithschi (27. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das mit den krabben ging ja gar nicht...:m


----------



## Franky (27. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Spaghetti mit Krebs Fleisch? Für mich dann aber bitte ohne parmigiano...  gerne mit pepperoncino et pommodori! Et vino bianco...


----------



## exil-dithschi (27. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jo, sind keine büsumer mutanten, oh doch parmesello in massen ist ein muss, als erfolgreich migrierter dithmarscher natürlich mit gut gekühltem dithmarscher urtyp. :q


----------



## Jose (27. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

lasst doch einfach die extrudierten schbädsle weg :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

DANNNGGGEEEEEEEEEE Herbert, kandierter Ingwer ist angekommen, mal sehen wann ich mir rantraue ;-))

Heute abend gibts Hähnchenkeule ausgebeint, fritierte Zwiebeln, Salat, Brot  und Chilikädschabb


----------



## Kotzi (29. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern gab es Ostsee Scholle... jedenfalls für mich, die anderen haben Flunder gekriegt  . 
Klassisch in 2 Pfannen gebraten, für die anderen gabs auch Bamberger Hörnchen aus dem Garten mit Speck und Zwiebeln, mir reichte dazu Endiviensalat.
Genuss kann so einfach sein, und zwei 40er Schollen machen auch gut satt.

Fotos gibts keine, da bin ich immer zu gierig für.

Heute gibt es Hähnchen Cordon Bleu, der Bergkäse wurde hierzu in Mortadella gewickelt.
Mal schauen wie das wird.


----------



## Jose (29. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

oha, heut scheint hähnchentag zu sein: 2 gebratene schlegel und gedünsteter blumenkohl.


später gibts wohl noch kandierten ingwer (trau dich!)


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> später gibts wohl noch kandierten ingwer (trau dich!)


momentan bin ich so babbsadd - ich denk gar eher an Schnabbes als an Ingwer ;-)


----------



## exil-dithschi (29. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schnabbes brauchte ich auch...´nen schönen helbing.
zu mampfen gab´s ein gepimptes maria-hilf gyros mit reis, zickzacki und krautsalat.


----------



## Stulle (30. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Flunderröllchen mit Speck [emoji16]


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

grade kandierten Ingwer von Jose probiert - Konsistenz klasse, Geschmack toll, nicht so scharf wie befürchtet ;-))) 

Aber mild ist auch was anderes ;-))


----------



## Franky (30. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute war die kreolische Küche dran. Jambalaya, so dicht man mit hiesigen Zutaten halt kommt. Andouille kriegt man hier nicht - also musste Chorizo ausreichen. Ich glaube, noch so sechs bis acht Mal "üben" und es wird...  :q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Heute war die kreolische Küche dran. Jambalaya, so dicht man mit hiesigen Zutaten halt kommt. Andouille kriegt man hier nicht - also musste Chorizo ausreichen. Ich glaube, noch so sechs bis acht Mal "üben" und es wird...  :q



Jambalaya,einfach nur lecker..wobei m.M n. die Chorizo Variante alles andere als nur einen Kompromiss darstellt,gibt zwar eine andere Geschmacks-
nuance..schlechter finde ich sie aber nicht.

Aber wehe man pfuscht bei der für Jambalaya so wichtigen  Gewürzmischung..der typische Geschmack steht und fällt damit.

Eine Bekannte wollte das mal mit einem 49 Cent Fix Produkt für Chili con Carne improvisieren [emoji21] 

Kulinarische Bauchlandung mit Ansage

Vergewaltigung der Cajun Küche ist noch harmlos ausgedrückt..


----------



## Stulle (30. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das gute is man kann die versuche aufessen [emoji16]


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Den Versuch hättest du nach einer Gabel freiwillig abgebrochen und dich "leider" mit plötzlich auftretenden Magenproblemen entschuldigt [emoji12]


----------



## hanzz (30. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Den Versuch hättest du nach einer Gabel freiwillig abgebrochen und dich "leider" mit plötzlich auftretenden Magenproblemen entschuldigt [emoji12]


Für Katze und Hund vermutlich auch ne Zumutung [emoji6]


----------



## Franky (30. September 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei fix-mischungen hört der spass auf!  ich habe eine gute cajun Gewürzmischung, die passt. Der bremer gewürzhandel macht guten Stoff


----------



## Jose (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

komm gerade vom libanesen und sollte eigentlich absolut unempfindlich sein gegen fressgelüste - aber Stulles Flunderröllchen mit Speck, männo, da sabber ich schon wieder. sehr verlockend


----------



## Jose (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute gibts gefüllte paprika.
rinderhack, zwiebel, knofi, rosmarin, pfeffer & salz, rosmarin und das eine ei.

1.2 kg hack auf 9 paprika.
eine form der altersvorsorge :m

danach öffne ich die letzte ingwer-tüte...


----------



## Jose (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

equal goes it loose... :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht geil aus!!


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Cheffin´s homemade Lasagne :l
Passend zu den herrschenden Außentemparaturen. Und im Kamin brennt das erste Feuer der Saison.


----------



## Kauli11 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> heute gibts gefüllte paprika.
> rinderhack, zwiebel, knofi, rosmarin, pfeffer & salz, rosmarin und das eine ei.
> 
> 1.2 kg hack auf 9 paprika.
> ...



Jose,
kommt in das Gehackte noch Reis mit rein? 
Wieviel Zwiebeln nimmst du auf 1,2 kg Hack?
Keinen Knoblauch?
Fragen über Fragen. #c

#h


----------



## Jose (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@kauli, kein reis, kein brötchen, vier zwiebeln.

und "kein knoblauch"?

aber sicher, ich nenn den bloß liebevoll knofi :m

und: aufs "grämmli" kommts nicht an, sozusagen ein freihandrezept,  weil: schmeckt immer.

"paprika à la..."... vergiss es.
ist eine zubereitungsart, keine "ho kwisin" (haute cuisine).

total entspannt also #6


so siehts jetzt aus, gar und verzehrfertig. 






und  en detail:


----------



## Kauli11 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht sehr gut aus.#6
Bekomme Hunger!::

#h#h


----------



## Andal (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die der Jahreszeit endlich angemessenen Temperaturen habe ich heute mit einer schönen dicken Kartoffelsuppe mit reichlich gepökeltem Schweinebauch darin gewürdigt. Ich liebe die Zeit der Suppen und Eintöpfe! :l


----------



## Kauli11 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Die der Jahreszeit endlich angemessenen Temperaturen habe ich heute mit einer schönen dicken Kartoffelsuppe mit reichlich gepökeltem Schweinebauch darin gewürdigt. Ich liebe die Zeit der Suppen und Eintöpfe! :l



Ich auch.#6

Geht nur leider alles auf die Plautze. #q#h


----------



## Jose (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

fdh hilft


----------



## Andal (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Ich auch.#6
> 
> Geht nur leider alles auf die Plautze. #q#h



Kleiner Trick, wie man dem Überfressen ein bisschen entgegenwirken kann. Nicht gleich den Topf, oder eine große Schüssel auf den Tisch stellen. Kleine Suppentassen und für jeden Nachschlag aufstehen und in die Küche gehen... dazu langsam und mit Genuss löffeln. Viel hilft es nicht, aber immerhin. #h


Ich habe u.a. so, ohne zu darben, 30 kg im letzten Jahr abgenommen.


----------



## Jose (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> ...Ich habe u.a. so, ohne zu darben, 30 kg im letzten Jahr abgenommen.



dann mach mal n neues benutzerbild #6


----------



## Andal (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Alter, das ist recht aktuell. Das von vor einem Jahr würde gar nicht in das kleine Format passen!


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht gut aus ! Will ich mal im DO machen #6


----------



## angler1996 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Kleiner Trick, wie man dem Überfressen ein bisschen entgegenwirken kann. Nicht gleich den Topf, oder eine große Schüssel auf den Tisch stellen. Kleine Suppentassen und für jeden Nachschlag aufstehen und in die Küche gehen... dazu langsam und mit Genuss löffeln. Viel hilft es nicht, aber immerhin. #h
> 
> 
> Ich habe u.a. so, ohne zu darben, 30 kg im letzten Jahr abgenommen.


 
 kommst Du jetzt 2 mal durch die Tür?:m


----------



## Andal (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> kommst Du jetzt 2 mal durch die Tür?:m



Logesch........ aber ich begegne mir noch nicht selber. |supergri


----------



## angler1996 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

war schon in Sorge#h


----------



## Kauli11 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Kleiner Trick, wie man dem Überfressen ein bisschen entgegenwirken kann. Nicht gleich den Topf, oder eine große Schüssel auf den Tisch stellen. Kleine Suppentassen und für jeden Nachschlag aufstehen und in die Küche gehen... dazu langsam und mit Genuss löffeln. Viel hilft es nicht, aber immerhin. #h
> 
> 
> Ich habe u.a. so, ohne zu darben, 30 kg im letzten Jahr abgenommen.



Wieviele Kilometer liegen bei dir zwischen Küche und Eßplatz?|kopfkrat 

#h


----------



## Andal (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Wieviele Kilometer liegen bei dir zwischen Küche und Eßplatz?|kopfkrat
> 
> #h



Nur wenige Meter, aber irgendwann bei einer solchen Mahlzeit obsiegt die Faulheit über die Gier und das spart dir den einen Nachschlag, der nur aus purem Hüftgold besteht. Glaube es, oder nicht, es funktionierte bei mir glänzend. #6


----------



## Jens_74 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Rindsgulasch der auf der Zunge zergeht, ungarisch mit Paprika. Und mein erster Versuch böhmische Knödel selber zu machen.









Sent from mTalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht klasse - aus  - kleiner Knödelfreak, was?

;-)))


----------



## Jens_74 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja, schon. Gulasch ist Mega. Mit dem Knödel muss ich noch üben  

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wag Dich mal an Schbädsle ;-)))


----------



## Andal (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Mit dem Knödel muss ich noch üben



Versuche es mal mit einem Dampfeinsatz im Topf und nicht direkt im Wasser schwimmen lassen.


----------



## Jens_74 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wollte ich zuerst auch. Aber bei  dem selbstgemachten Teig stand im Rezept im Wasser kochen. Na ma guggen, ich befreie ihn jetzt vom Wasser  

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Jens_74 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sind doch besser geworden als erwartet. Lecker.






Sent from mTalk


----------



## exil-dithschi (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

in arbeit...







haste meskalin in die knödel gewickelt???


----------



## Jens_74 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> in arbeit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ohh was ist das. Noch ein Versuch.














Sent from mTalk


----------



## exil-dithschi (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

zu spät an euch gedacht, der hunger war einfach zu groß...:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Blaukraut - s wird wieder Winter ;-)))
goil!


----------



## exil-dithschi (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Blaukraut - s wird wieder Winter ;-)))


gefühlt heute schon, gestern noch mit t-shirt unterwegs, heute ging ohne (cogn|supergri)jäckchen nix.


----------



## Jose (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> ...



Achten Sie auf die Zutaten...




ich geb mir heute den paprika-rest
(ohne solche zutaten...)
mit pü :l


----------



## Jose (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Blaukraut - s wird wieder Winter ;-)))
> goil!



wie ich das sehe ist das jahreszeitenunabhängig:

samstags und sonntags ist hier jedes kraut blau :m


----------



## Jose (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich nerv gerne nochmal, 

hmmm lecker...


----------



## Stulle (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das ja schon Kunst


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gibt es elsässer Bäckeoffe


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bäckeoffe steht auch noch auf meiner DO-Liste. Will es nach folgendem Rezept machen:
https://www.grillsportverein.de/forum/threads/baeckeoffe.111851/
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

genau so, nur eben klassisch in einem original Tontopf aus Soufflenheim.
Bin mir aber sicher, dass die DO-Variante ebenso köstlich ist


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bäckeoffe ist auch was Feines!!!

Lohnt sich aber richtig erst so ab 6 - 8 Essen, das braucht "Masse" im Topp....

Bei mir gibts heute frugal Bratkartoffeln mit geschmortem Zwiebelfleisch vom Schwein..


----------



## Andal (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nermbercha Werschtla.... mit Bratkartoffeln und Sauerkraut.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bäckeoffe ist auch was Feines!!!
> 
> Lohnt sich aber richtig erst so ab 6 - 8 Essen, das braucht "Masse" im Topp....
> 
> ...


----------



## Franky (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ein grosser Pott voll Kugellagersuppe ist soeben fertig geworden... Mit alles aber ohne scharf :q


----------



## Andal (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Ein grosser Pott voll *Kugellagersuppe* ist soeben fertig geworden... Mit alles aber ohne scharf :q



Hasenköttel!? |kopfkrat


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mit Staucherfett?


----------



## Franky (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Hasenköttel!? |kopfkrat



|bigeyes Was habt ihr denn für Hasen? #d Bei uns machen die eher Rosinen... 



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> mit Staucherfett?



Klar! Gibt doch erst den "richtigen" Geschmack! :m


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht lecker aus, Deine Bohnensuppe#6


----------



## Franky (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Erbsen, Bohnen, Linsen - egal, hauptsache der Löffel fällt nich um! :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Linsen - aaaahajah - Lense mid Schbädsle un Saidawürschdle (und grauchda Bauch)

Es wird Winter .... ;-)))


----------



## Franky (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Saidawürschdle = Bockwurscht?
grauchda Bauch = gestreifter Speck? (a. k. a. Dörrfleisch)


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Im unkultivierten Deutschland kennt man die Saitenwurst auch als Wiener, Frankfurter etc..
Der Bauch ist einfach das, was geräucherter Schweinebauch bei den Unkultivierten wäre ;-)))


----------



## Jose (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und was macht der pömpel in der suppe?


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und die Kulinarier-Banausen essen zu Allem Schbädsle#d|bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> essen zu Allem Schbädsle#d|bigeyes


Damit befindet man sich aufm Weg der Besserung, ist aber noch nicht am Ziel angekommen..

Da gibts noch Meilensteine wie Kuddln etc..


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kuddeln und Ochsenziemer mit Schbädsle?;+|scardie:


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kutteln sind klasse mit Spätzle. Ochsenziemer klasse für die Fr....... uups, da wär mir fast was rausgerutscht, ich meinte, Du meinst wahrscheinlich Ochsenmaulsalat, den isst man aber mit Brot ;-)))


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dir trau ich auch den Ziemer zu, das meinte ich:m


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ochsenmaulsalat ist ok und ich wette, Du isst den auch mit Schbädsle|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich bin harmlos ........
solange ich satt bin ...
:g:g:g

und noi, zum veschbrn ghern koi Schbädlse, sondern Brod oder Weggla
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich bin harmlos ........
> solange ich satt bin ...
> :g:g:g
> 
> ...



eben, deshalb verschmähst Du ja auch keine Schbädsle mit Ochsenmaulsalat. Hauptsache satt|evil:#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du hast den zweiten Satz, glaub ich, nicht verstanden ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

doch doch, beim Vespern willst Du doch auch satt werden|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mit Brot., net mit Schbädsle ;-)))


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du willst mir jetzt weis machen, dass wenn man Dir einen Teller mit Spätzle und Ochsenmaulsalat zur Vesper reicht, Du diesen ablehnen würdest.
*Das glaubst Du doch selbst nicht*|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jetzt wirds schwierig ;-))))))


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sag ich doch ;-)))


----------



## Andal (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kutteln sind klasse mit Spätzle. Ochsenziemer klasse für die Fr....... uups, da wär mir fast was rausgerutscht, ich meinte, Du meinst wahrscheinlich Ochsenmaulsalat, den isst man aber mit Brot ;-)))



Jetzt hör aber auf... so ein geschmorter Ochsenschwanz ist was sehr feines und gibt viel gute Soß....... also welche Beilage?


----------



## Jose (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du hast den zweiten Satz, glaub ich, nicht verstanden ...




da wunderst du dich, du schbädsle? :q


----------



## Franky (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> und was macht der pömpel in der suppe?



Konsistenzprüfung... :m


----------



## Jose (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Konsistenzprüfung... :m



|rolleyes


ich schwelge nochmal in paprika 


der räschd vomm fäschd...


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

fish n chips :l


----------



## Jose (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Erbsen, Bohnen, Linsen - egal, hauptsache der Löffel fällt nich um! :q



wie war denn der morgen danach? :m


----------



## philmo (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gab es heute frisch frittierte Grundeln mit Pommes |jump:


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> wie war denn der morgen danach? :m




 Übersetz mal .... 'the day AFTER'...... |rolleyes


----------



## Franky (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eii bihliiiiiehf ei kännn fleeeeiiiiiiiih.......


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@philmo

Das staubt doch...|bigeyes






Franky schrieb:


> Eii bihliiiiiehf ei kännn fleeeeiiiiiiiih.......



Ich zitiere an der Stelle mal das "Singende Tourette-Syndrom"
Herbert Gmeyer:

"Und der Mensch heißt Mensch, weil er furzt weil er sonst schwebt, weil er Korinthen kackt und weil er Erbsen zählt":m

Fisch gab es, zwei Tage lang Bratbarsch für die Ferienhausmitinsassen:


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

War beim Steuerberater, aufm Rückweg bei meinem Innereienmetzger vorbei gefahren, gab frische Schweinenieren (geputzt und geschnitten!) ; 1 kg eingesackt..

Saure Nierla mid Schbädsle !!
:l:l:l:l:l:l


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

an Hafa Saure Nierla 




:l:l:l:l:l:l


----------



## Jose (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hmmm, falls hier ein koch dabei ist, dann hat der wohl auch tipps zu ner fischsuppe aus süßwasserfischen, barsch, hechtleins usw.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Filetieren, aus Kopp, Gräten und Haut den Fond kochen.

2 Teile Zwiebel, 1 Teil roter Paprika,  1 Teil Fenchel ins Streifen schneiden und mit Knoblauch nach Geschmack in Öl andünsten, etwas scharfes Paprikapulver dazu und gaaanz kurz mitrösten ablöschen mit etwas Weisswein, aufgiessen mit dem Fischfond und je nach Dicke der Gemüsestreifen 3 - 8 Minuten durchkochen.

Die in löffelgerechte Stücke geschnittenen Filets in die vom Herd gezogene Suppe geben und gleich servieren mit frisch gerösteten Knoblauchbaguette..


----------



## Jose (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dannge.


mir liegt aber eigentlich was anderes am herzen bzw. auf küchentisch und harrt einer lösung:

jede menge barsche zu klein zum filetieren. kann man die insgesamt kochen (klar, kann man, ihr liebchen..) und kriegt man da auch was genießbares raus? ich denk da an ne sämige fischsuppe (bretagne) aus ganzen fischen ohne lukullbeigaben von filets.
ich sollte mal einen der vielgeschmähten "russen" fragen,,,,


----------



## Riesenangler (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kochschinkensülze mit Ananas und Kirschen.

 Als erstes Aspik aufkochen und in eine flachen Schale, einem Teller oder ähnliches einen flachen Spiegel gießen. Dann , wenn das Aspik erkaltet ist die Ananasscheiben gleichmäßig Rundherum verteilen und in die Mitte der Scheiben je eine Cocktailkirsche platzieren. Wieder mit Aspik aufgießen bis die Scheiben bedeckt sind. dann Kochschinken den man vorher geschnitten hat zu viereckigen Scheibchen mit dem Rest des Aspiks vemischen und dann wenn die Schicht mit der Ananas erkaltet ist( also das Aspik immer schön warm halten) auflegen bis die Schale gefüllt oder das material alle ist auffüllen. Ma nehme dazu 15-20 Gramm/Kg Nitritpökelsalz, und nach Geschmack noch etwas Zwiebelmettgewürz.


----------



## Freehunter (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ha Babbedeckel, scho wieder saure Nierle...............


heut gibts mal was leichtes, vom Ochs.

Ochsenzunge mal ganz andersch......:g

                 Zunge und Sellerie in etwa 1/2 cm dicke und 2 cm lange  Streifen schneiden.Pilze abtropfen lassen.Halbieren oder in 3-4 Scheiben  schneiden.Gurken abtropfen lassen,in 3mm dicke Scheiben  schneiden.Zwiebel schälen,halbieren und in Streifen schneiden.Alle  Zutaten in einer Schüssel mischen.   Für die  Marinade:Mayonnaise,Zitronensaft,Madeira 

*2* 
                              und Senf in einer kleinen Schüssel verrühren.Mit  Salz,Pfeffer und Zucker pikant abschmecken.Über den Salat  gießen.Zugedeckt 20 Minuten im Kühlschrank marinieren lassen.  Für die  Garnierungetersilie waschen, abtrocknen und in Sträußchen  zerpflücken.Tomatenpaprika würfeln.Ei schälen und in Scheiben  schneiden.Salat abschmecken                            
*3* 
                              abschmecken.In eine Salatschüssel füllen. Mit  Petersiliensträußchen,Paprikawürfeln und Eischeiben garniert servieren.

So :vik:


----------



## Jose (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Freehunter schrieb:


> ...Mit  Petersiliensträußchen,Paprikawürfeln und Eischeiben garniert servieren...



:m ikebana aus plochingen :m


----------



## Jose (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich bin heut ganz frugal: pfannkuchen mit käs

nicht so toll, aber ganz ohne schbädsle #6


----------



## grubenreiner (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir wars gestern auch vegetarische Resteküche - Butternutkürbiss* mit Brezenbrösel  paniert, Steinpilztortelli, n schnelles Tomatenchilliisugo* und Blattspinat* mit  Knoblauch* und Hüttenkäse angeschwenkt.
*aus eigenem Anbau


----------



## jobo61 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das gibt's bei mir heute Abend, langsam geschmorte Ochsenbeinscheiben mit allem was ich im Garten auftreiben konnte. Paprika, Tomaten, Zwiebel ein kl. Zellerie , und an Kräuter Estragon Thymian Rosmarin und das letze Glas passierte Tomaten vom letzten Jahr. Nur die Oliven waren von Pizza backen übrig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Beinscheiben ist was geiles!!!

Sieht auch geil aus....


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bolognese.


----------



## Franky (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jobo61 schrieb:


> Das gibt's bei mir heute Abend, langsam geschmorte Ochsenbeinscheiben mit allem was ich im Garten auftreiben konnte. Paprika, Tomaten, Zwiebel ein kl. Zellerie , und an Kräuter Estragon Thymian Rosmarin und das letze Glas passierte Tomaten vom letzten Jahr. Nur die Oliven waren von Pizza backen übrig.



Joooooar.... Das könnte ich jetzt wohl auch........... :m
Sieht wirklich gut aus #6


----------



## Jose (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

2cm *dry aged beef*.
sonst nix :m



und dann frisch und lecker gestärkt gehts an ne neue rund paprika mit hack, diesmal aber halb und halb. same procedure...   			#4576


----------



## Jose (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...und jetzt ne FRAGE (aus leidgeprüftem grund)

man kostet ja zwischendurch - 
*bei was sollte man sich kosten tunlichst verkneifen?




*chili, pürieren, vier wochen fermentieren, mit essig mischen


----------



## Jens_74 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schweinefilet, Pfeffersoße, Butterbohnen und  Pfifferling Nudeln










Sent from mTalk


----------



## Kotzi (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern gabs einen Ausflug in die Tex-Mex Küche.

Sogenannte "Corn-Fritters" mit einer schönen Stückigen Quacamole und ein bisschen Huhn.

Sehr lecker wars.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Schweinefilet, Pfeffersoße, Butterbohnen und  Pfifferling Nudeln
> 
> 
> 
> ...


weg von Knödel?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Jens
#6


Pilze, Teigware, Schweinchen-das pack ich mir heut auch auf den Teller.





Jose schrieb:


> hmmm, falls hier ein koch dabei ist, dann hat der wohl auch tipps zu ner fischsuppe aus süßwasserfischen, barsch, hechtleins usw.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Filetieren, aus Kopp, Gräten und Haut den Fond kochen.
> 
> 2 Teile Zwiebel, 1 Teil roter Paprika,  1 Teil Fenchel ins Streifen schneiden und mit Knoblauch nach Geschmack in Öl andünsten, etwas scharfes Paprikapulver dazu und gaaanz kurz mitrösten ablöschen mit etwas Weisswein, aufgiessen mit dem Fischfond und je nach Dicke der Gemüsestreifen 3 - 8 Minuten durchkochen.
> 
> ...



#h


----------



## Jens_74 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> weg von Knödel?


 
 Bin auf Knödelentzug 
 Muss ja auch mal was anderes uffn Tisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Bin auf Knödelentzug
> Muss ja auch mal was anderes uffn Tisch.


Schbädsle................
|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Jens_74 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schbädsle................
> |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


 
 Nächste Woche |supergri
 Finde ich hier im Trööt ein schönes Rezept um die selber zu machen oder haste eins parat ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hab ich schon mal eingestellt, müsst ich aber selber auch suchen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gefunden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4406686#post4406686


----------



## Jens_74 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gefunden:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4406686#post4406686


 
 Klasse ! Danke Thomas :m#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Als Schbädslesmissionar:
immer gääärne ;.-)))


----------



## Franky (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gleich gibts bei mir auch wieder Teigware, zubereitet nach Art des Köhlers!  :q
Das wird wieder ein Fest!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> zubereitet nach Art des Köhlers!



Im Garten in 'nem Erdhaufen?|bigeyes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Im Garten in 'nem Erdhaufen?|bigeyes



 carbonara


----------



## Andal (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Interessantes Gedankenspiel, vor allem wenn man an Spaghetti alla Puttanesca denkt! #6


----------



## Franky (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Interessantes Gedankenspiel, vor allem wenn man an Spaghetti alla Puttanesca denkt! #6



:q :m *

Dank der Bahn - oder besser undank der Bahn - bin ich nicht zu meinem Kohlehaufen gekommen.... #q Verspätungen, Ausfälle - Alternativroute mit einem Bus, der tatsächlich stündlich fährt und ich bin nach rund 3 h zu Hause angekommen. Jetzt gibts mangels Speck und Grana Padano nur kalte Platte mit Gürkchen...

* PS: ist die Kombination dann die Köhlerliesl??? :q:q:q


----------



## Jose (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

67. tag
eingeladen, nix kochen.
waren schbädsle bei.
der 68. tag wird anders...


----------



## Jens_74 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Als Schbädslesmissionar:
> immer gääärne ;.-)))



Eine Frage noch dazu. Was ist besser für einen Schbädsle Anfänger, schaben oder durchdrücken ?
Ich würde auch schaben probieren, aber brauche ich da ein spezielles Messer ? Klar es muss eine gerade Klinge haben.
Ma gucken was ich da finde. Ich habe einmal Schbädsle vor Jahren selber gemacht, die waren aber durchgedrückt. Und dieses Teil zum Durchdrücken war net mein eigenes. Ich werde schaben müssen... Naja Versuch macht kluch.
Freue mich schon aufs probieren, muss nur noch überlegen was es dazu gibt.

 Ahhh doch noch eine Schbädsle Presse im Schrank gefunden. Ich wußte das war noch was.


----------



## Jose (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

resteessen kning, bauchspeck und alles grüne ausm frigo
...und: muss ichs noch erwähnen? keine :m


----------



## Jens_74 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab mich gestern seit langem mal auf die Schnelle an Schbädsle gemacht (ala Thomas).
 Leider bissel in de Hose gegangen, aber geschmeckt hat's trotzdem. Mit Muskat, viel Salz und bissel Chilipulver. Teig war zu dünn und es kamen Mini Schbädsle raus. 
 Weils schnell gehen musste nicht geschabt sondern durchgedrückt. Heute nochmal angebraten und dazu Rinder Gulaschsuppe. Das wird beim nächsten mal besser aber geschmeckt hat es super.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Erschdglassigg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Versuch macht kluch!!

Und wenn Du Fehler schon erkannt hast, wirds sicher besser...

Tipp:
Erzähl keinem Schwaben, Du hättest Schbädslesdoig mit Chili gemacht - es sei denn ein schmerzhafter, langer Tod bereitet Dir Freude;.-)))


----------



## Jens_74 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erschdglassigg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Versuch macht kluch!!
> 
> ...



 :q:q:q
 Ehrlich gesagt, ich weiß nicht wie ich auf die Idee gestern kam mit dem Chili. Ich probiere halt gerne. Aber ich muss sagen, man hat nichts davon geschmeckt, genauso wenig wie vom vielen Salz. Der Teig war sehr salzig, wie du es beschrieben hast. Ich dachte dann, oh man war wohl doch zu viel (am Teig gekostet und sogar noch mit etwas Zucker entschärft). Aber nach dem Kochen war nichts mehr salzig. Einfach leggöör.
 Werde ich öfter probieren !


----------



## derporto (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gabs nach Monaten endlich mal wieder ein schönes typisch niedersächsisches Hühnerfrikassee.

Der Einfachheit halber aus Keulenfleisch. Trotzdem ein Traum.


----------



## Jens_74 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



derporto schrieb:


> Heute gabs nach Monaten endlich mal wieder ein schönes typisch niedersächsisches Hühnerfrikassee.
> 
> Der Einfachheit halber aus Keulenfleisch. Trotzdem ein Traum.


 
 Sieht sehr lecker aus. Esse ich auch sehr gerne.
 Muss aber gestehen, bis jetzt nur fertiges. Muss ich auch mal selber probieren.


----------



## grubenreiner (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> ....Ich dachte dann, oh man war wohl doch zu viel ...



Genauso halöte ich es mit der Teigkonsistenz, wenn ich denke " Mann fast weng zu fest" is er grad recht |supergri


----------



## angler1996 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



derporto schrieb:


> Heute gabs nach Monaten endlich mal wieder ein schönes typisch niedersächsisches Hühnerfrikassee.
> 
> Der Einfachheit halber aus Keulenfleisch. Trotzdem ein Traum.



 das Huhn ist bestimmt auf einem extra Teller|kopfkrat
 dachte die Schwaben , naja die Niedersachsen scheints auch
 :m:m:m


----------



## derporto (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> das Huhn ist bestimmt auf einem extra Teller|kopfkrat
> dachte die Schwaben , naja die Niedersachsen scheints auch
> :m:m:m



Ne, das taucht in der Soße und wird von den Mettbällchen unten gehalten ;-)


----------



## angler1996 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

he, nicht krumm nehmen#h#h
 bei mir läuft Frikassee eh unter Ventilatorhuhn
 Nur ich seh da hauptsächlich Gemüse


----------



## derporto (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Sieht sehr lecker aus. Esse ich auch sehr gerne.
> Muss aber gestehen, bis jetzt nur fertiges. Muss ich auch mal selber probieren.



Nicht schwer, nur ein bisschen Geduld braucht man.

Du kochst zuerst 3 Hähnchenkeulen zusammen mit einem Bund Suppengemüse aus bis das Hähnchen vom Knochen fällt (ca. 45 min). Dann nimmst du Keulen und Gemüse aus der Brühe und lässt die Brühe bei niedriger Temperatur noch etwas einreduzieren bis das Hähnchen etwas abgekühlt ist. Dann zupfts du den Keulen das Fleisch vom Leib. 

Anschließend brätst du die halbierten Champignons scharf aber kurz an, reduzierst die Hitze auf Mittel, gibst 100gr Butter in die Pfanne und dann nach und nach etwa 2 Esslöffel Mehl und erstellst so eine Mehlschwitze. Nicht braun werden lassen aber ein klein wenig Farbe darf die Schwitze haben. Dann gibst du Kellenweise unter Rühren die Hühnerbrühe hinen bis die gewünschte schlotzige Konsistenz erreicht ist. Sodann die Mettbällchen, das Hühnerfleisch, die Spargelabschnitte und 100 ml Sahne dazugießen. Mit Salz, schwarzem Pfeffer, ein wenig Muskat und ordentlich Currypulver würzen. max 10 Minuten aufkochen lassen. Dann die TK-Erbsen mit hinein, dazu den Saft einer halben Zitrone/Limone/Limette und das in der Brühe mitgekochte Gemüse, 3-4 Minuten mitköcheln lassen, Herd ausmachen, Frische Petersilie drüber und schmecken lassen.


----------



## Jens_74 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



derporto schrieb:


> Nicht schwer, nur ein bisschen Geduld braucht man.
> 
> Du kochst zuerst 3 Hähnchenkeulen zusammen mit einem Bund Suppengemüse aus bis das Hähnchen vom Knochen fällt (ca. 45 min). Dann nimmst du Keulen und Gemüse aus der Brühe und lässt die Brühe bei niedriger Temperatur noch etwas einreduzieren bis das Hähnchen etwas abgekühlt ist. Dann zupfts du den Keulen das Fleisch vom Laib.
> 
> Anschließend brätst du die halbierten Champignons scharf aber kurz an, reduzierst die Hitze auf Mittel, gibst 100gr Butter in die Pfanne und dann nach und nach etwa 2 Esslöffel Mehl und erstellst so eine Mehlschwitze. Nicht braun werden lassen aber ein klein wenig Farbe darf die Schwitze haben. Dann gibst du Kellenweise unter Rühren die Hühnerbrühe hinen bis die gewünschte schlotzige Konsistenz erreicht ist. Sodann die Mettbällchen, das Hühnerfleisch, die Spargelabschnitte und 100 ml Sahne dazugießen. Mit Salz, schwarzem Pfeffer, ein wenig Muskat und ordentlich Currypulver würzen. max 10 Minuten aufkochen lassen. Dann die TK-Erbsen mit hinein, dazu den Saft einer halben Zitrone/Limone/Limette und das in der Brühe mitgekochte Gemüse, 3-4 Minuten mitköcheln lassen, Herd ausmachen, Frische Petersilie drüber und schmecken lassen.



Fettes DANKE !!! |supergri speichere ich glei mal ab

 Und Geduld habe ich bei sowas... ich zelebriere das meist am We.
 Regt meine Freundin auf, aber kochen tue ich ganz in Ruhe.
 Schnell muss es nur in der Woche bei mir gehen.


----------



## Jens_74 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Genauso halöte ich es mit der Teigkonsistenz, wenn ich denke " Mann fast weng zu fest" is er grad recht |supergri


 
 Probiere ich  zur Not werden es dann Klöße 
 Aber trotzdem noch die Frage offen:

 Schabt ihr ?
 Drückt ihr lieber durch ?

 VG Jens


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So vorgestern habe ich beim Metzger ein 5 Kilo Rinderknochen erbeutet, leider nur halbiert, aber dafür habe ich das Verhältnis zu Gunsten der Knochen verschoben.

Die Knochen habe ich verteilt auf zwei Kasserolen erst mal ordentlich angeröstet im Backofen und dann Zwiebeln, Sellerie und Karotten zugegeben. 

Gestern ging dann zunächst ein Teil des Gemüses in den großen Topf und wurde schön angeschmort, mit Tomatenmark weiter geröstet und dann mit Wein abgelöscht.

Nach dem das ganze etwas reduziert war wurde der Rest hinzugefügt und mit Wasser angegossen. So blieb es dann den ganzen Tag bis heute morgen. Zwischendurhc wurde entfettet, so kam ein guter halber Liter zusammen.

Nun wurde abgeseiht und das Ergebnis seht ihr hier auf dem Bild. Das wird nun weiter eingekocht.

Danke Thomas für die Anleitung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Immer gerne ;-)

Ich war grade einkaufen  -heute gibts Saure Kutteln ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nebenher (gut, wenn Büro neben Küche ist) hab ich noch aus restlichem selber gebackenen Brot ein paar Knödel gemacht und lasse ein Schweinepörkölt laufen...

Ich schätze mal, reine Arbeitszeit (ohne Kochzeit) für ca. 5 - 6 Portionen Kutteln, 4 - 5 Portionen Pörkölt und gute 4 Portionen Knödel:

max 40 min. eher weniger...


----------



## hanzz (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bleibt eine Portion Kutteln übber ?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich war grade einkaufen  -heute gibts Saure Kutteln ;-))




Laß doch mal hören, was muß ich machen, damit ich eine einschlägige, traumatische Erfahrung kulinarisch verdrängen kann (ich war mal 'ne ganze Weile im Ländle stationiert und bei Kutteln geht mir ein Ei wandern)


----------



## grubenreiner (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Probiere ich  zur Not werden es dann Klöße
> Aber trotzdem noch die Frage offen:
> 
> Schabt ihr ?
> ...



Kommt drauf an:
Wenn die Spätzle nur Beilage sind (Braten, Geschnetzeltes etc.) drücke ich lieber durch.
Wenn die Spätzle die Hauptrolle haben (mit Kraut/ Linsen/Käs/etc.) schab ich große Spatzen mit dem Teelöffel direkt aus der Schüssel, will was zu beißen ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Laß doch mal hören, was muß ich machen, damit ich eine einschlägige, traumatische Erfahrung kulinarisch verdrängen kann (ich war mal 'ne ganze Weile im Ländle stationiert und bei Kutteln geht mir ein Ei wandern)



Schnellversion (die richige ist nix für Amateure)
Kutteln ca. 20 Minuten in kaltes Wasser legen, dann in ein Sieb, gut abtropfen.

Rotwein, Essig, hatte noch Rest Fleischbrühe und etwas Rinderjus, zusammen mit Wacholder, Nelken, Lorbeer und Senfkörnern sowie Pfeffermühle nach Geschmack aufkochen, nach dem aufkochen einfach Herd ausdrehen und stehen lassen.

2 - 3 Zwiebeln pro Kilo Kutteln fein würfeln und in Butter, mit Zucker bestäubt, dunkelbraun braten, tomatisieren, und mit dem Gewürzfond (durch ein Sieb geben) ablöschen und aufkochen lassen.

In einen Topf geben (ich mach das anbraten immer am liebsten in der Pfanne) , die abgetropften Kutteln dazu, und alles (je nach Schnittstärke Kutteln und wie "bissig" man die will zwischen 20 und 60 Minuten köcheln.

Dann abschmecken mit Salz, Zucker, Pfeffer, Essig....

Abbinden auf gewünschte Sämigkeit mit Stärke - verzehrfertig...

Fotos kommen noch, hab ich nebenher gemacht (wie wenn ichs gewusst hätte ;-) ..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6

Vielen Dank. Ich denke, ich werde den Kötteln eine zweite Chance geben...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich tue mich schwer mit den sauren Gerichten, also saure Lingerl, saure Nierchen und auch saure Kutteln.

Aber ich esse sehr gern Kutteln nach polnischer Art.

Und zwar musst du dazu eine schöne Rindssuppe zubereiten, mit Beinscheibe.

Wenn diese fertig ist, die Beinscheibe in mundgerechte Stücke schneiden, die Suppe durch ein Sieb geben. Dann die Kutteln in der Suppe geben, Karotten- Sellerie, in Julien Frühlingszwiebel in Ringe dazugeben und einige Minuten ziehen lassen. Dann das Fleisch wieder hinzufügen.

In den polnischen Rezepten wird die Suppe etwas gebunden, aber ich bevorzuge es als Suppe, weniger als Eintopf.

So zubereitet haben mehrer Esser sich zwar bis zu letzt gefragt, was für komische Nudeln in der Suppe seien, aber die wenigsten haben es nicht gemocht. Ist ja nicht besonders geschmacksintensiv.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schnellversion (die richige ist nix für Amateure)
> Kutteln ca. 20 Minuten in kaltes Wasser legen, dann in ein Sieb, gut abtropfen.
> 
> Rotwein, Essig, hatte noch Rest Fleischbrühe und etwas Rinderjus, zusammen mit Wacholder, Nelken, Lorbeer und Senfkörnern sowie Pfeffermühle nach Geschmack aufkochen, nach dem aufkochen einfach Herd ausdrehen und stehen lassen.
> ...



Fotos dazu:
Ausgangsmaterial






Gewürzfond





Zwiebeln anbraten, ablöschen etc.













Durchköcheln









Dampfend heisser Teller fertiger, geiler Kutteln ;-)


----------



## honeybee (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bin am vorbereiten.....

Morgen gibt es ungarischen Kesselgulasch.....5kg Fleisch sind schon klein geschnitten, den Rest mache ich morgen früh.

Und Sonntag, da freue ich mich schon besonders drauf, gibt es Ziegenkeule und Klöße


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und hier Knödel und vorbereitetes Pörkölt von der Sau :


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Und Sonntag, da freue ich mich schon besonders drauf, gibt es Ziegenkeule und Klöße


Zicklein/Ziege - herrlich!!!!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> So vorgestern habe ich beim Metzger ein 5 Kilo Rinderknochen erbeutet, leider nur halbiert, aber dafür habe ich das Verhältnis zu Gunsten der Knochen verschoben.
> 
> Die Knochen habe ich verteilt auf zwei Kasserolen erst mal ordentlich angeröstet im Backofen und dann Zwiebeln, Sellerie und Karotten zugegeben.
> 
> ...



So die Ausbeute ist nun abgepackt und ich habe 2,5 Liter gewonnen. 

Schmeckt prima, ich bin begeistert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Schmeckt prima, ich bin begeistert.


Das freut mich wirklich!!
#6#6


----------



## Franky (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Fettes DANKE !!! |supergri speichere ich glei mal ab
> 
> Und Geduld habe ich bei sowas... ich zelebriere das meist am We.
> Regt meine Freundin auf, aber kochen tue ich ganz in Ruhe.
> Schnell muss es nur in der Woche bei mir gehen.



Nach meinem Gusto darf man beim Hühnerfrikasse die Mettbällschn wiklich nicht vergessen oder vernachlässigen.  Für die "faulen", einfach halb und halb  mit Ei, Pfeffer, Salz abdrehen und am Ende mitziehen lassen.
Ich weiss nicht, von wo das stammt, aber wir haben mal mit einem Pürierstab das Mett ganz fein gezogen und dann erst zu Bällschn gedreht (natürlich auch Pfeffer, Salz, Ei nicht vergessen). 
Schmecken tun beide Varianten, aber mit den "feinen" Klößen ist das noch ein wenig besser...


----------



## Jens_74 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke für die vielen Tipps.
 Aber in allen Ehren... an Kutteln o.ä. kann ich net ran.
 Das hebt's mich schon beim anschauen |bigeyes
 Naja Kopfsache, aber bin glaube ich zu alt um das aus dem Kopf zu bekommen. 
 Morgen gibs was einfaches, Kartoffelbrei und Gehacktesklöpse und Sonntag probiere ich mich nochmal an Schbädsle :q


----------



## honeybee (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zicklein/Ziege - herrlich!!!!!!



Jaaaaa aber viele mögen das nicht.
Habe eine ganze in der Gefriertruhe liegen. Da stört mich dann auch der KG Preis nicht.....alles Bio#6


----------



## Jens_74 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Jaaaaa aber viele mögen das nicht.
> Habe eine ganze in der Gefriertruhe liegen. Da stört mich dann auch der KG Preis nicht.....alles Bio#6


 
 Das könnte ich mir durchaus mal vorstellen.
 Wie ist das geschmacklich ? Mit Lamm zu vergleichen ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Aber in allen Ehren... an Kutteln o.ä. kann ich net ran.
> Das hebt's mich schon beim anschauen |bigeyes


Weichei, nichtschwäbisches 




Jens_74 schrieb:


> und Sonntag probiere ich mich nochmal an Schbädsle :q


wenigschdens dees...




Jens_74 schrieb:


> Das könnte ich mir durchaus mal vorstellen.
> Wie ist das geschmacklich ? Mit Lamm zu vergleichen ?


Ziege richtig intensiv nach Ziege eben.
mag nicht jeder..

Zicklein ist dann zu Ziege wie Lamm zum Schaf...

Ziege mag ich am liebsten mediterran, schmoren im offenen Topf (damits bisschen Kruste gibt) mit Weißwein, viel Knoblauch, Kräutern (MUSS ist Lorbeer, Salbei, Thymian, Rosmarin) Tomaten mit viel grobem Pfeffer..

Ziege verträgt schon richtig Gewürz...

Ich mach immer aus Oliven ein bisschen Paste zum würzen (Zauberstab), schneid noch Trockentomaten rein und geb auch etwas Sardellenpaste dazu..

Ofen/Rosmarinkartoffeln, Fladenbrot oder Baguette dazu - ist schon richtig geil..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weichei, nichtschwäbisches
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ziege, lecker aber vergiss eine Priese Zimt nicht.

Dazu gehen auch gut Nudeln, oder Reis. Eine unvergessliche Erinnerung aus Griechenland.


----------



## derporto (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Nach meinem Gusto darf man beim Hühnerfrikasse die Mettbällschn wiklich nicht vergessen oder vernachlässigen.  Für die "faulen", einfach halb und halb  mit Ei, Pfeffer, Salz abdrehen und am Ende mitziehen lassen.
> Ich weiss nicht, von wo das stammt, aber wir haben mal mit einem Pürierstab das Mett ganz fein gezogen und dann erst zu Bällschn gedreht (natürlich auch Pfeffer, Salz, Ei nicht vergessen).
> Schmecken tun beide Varianten, aber mit den "feinen" Klößen ist das noch ein wenig besser...



Dann stimmt deine Gusto mit meiner überein #h

Mettbällchen gehören rein. Zumindest in unserer Gegend. Ungestreckt, pures Schweinemett, nur gesalzen und gepfeffert.


----------



## Jose (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

zicklein


honeybee schrieb:


> Jaaaaa aber viele mögen das nicht...



je mehr dumme, desto mehr zicklein für uns :m


connection für zicklein schultern?....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kutteln (Pansen) werden in Schleswig-Holstein ausschließlich als Hundefutter verwendet...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Kutteln (Pansen) werden in Schleswig-Holstein ausschließlich als Hundefutter verwendet...



Und wie bereitet ihr dann den Hund zu?


----------



## Jose (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wohl gar nicht >> export schwaben mit bonuspäck schbädsle :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Und wie bereitet ihr dann den Hund zu?



Der war nicht schlecht- Respekt! :q:q:q:q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> wohl gar nicht >> export schwaben mit bonuspäck schbädsle :m



Die fressen auch alles was vier Beine hat, oder?

Rezept für Häuslebauer: "Hund an Leine in eigener Hütte geschmort"


----------



## honeybee (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> zicklein
> 
> 
> je mehr dumme, desto mehr zicklein für uns :m
> ...



Wenn er wieder schlachtet......sicherlich. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle eine komplette nehmen. Er schlachtet immer nur Jungtiere. Die haben im Schnitt um die 10kg. Fürs Kilo will er 12,-Euro


----------



## Steff-Peff (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gefüllte Paprika aus dem DO :l
DO stand heute im Gaskugelgrill, da ich durchgefroren war und keine Lust mehr auf Outdoor hatte. Ging aber sehr gut.

Bild war ca. 30 min vor dem Essen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht lecker aus - nix gegen Kutteln, aber immerhin ;.)))


----------



## Steff-Peff (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tellerbild


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lecker!!!


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich bin zwar Metzger, habe aber bis auf wenige Sachen vom Kochen keinen Schimmer. Ich wollte mich mal an schmausigen Rouladen ala Micha versuchen. Nur mit Speck und Senf gefüllte dazu noch ein oder zwei scheiben Schinken um den Speck. Alles angebrannt und ungenießbar#q. so ist es doch wieder nur lose Wurst aus der eigenen Wurstküche geworden. Ist aber auch lecker.


----------



## Steff-Peff (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lecker!!!



Danke ! War es wirklich. Unter anderem auch der halbflüssige Kern aus Schafskäse.


----------



## Franky (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab zwar nur passiv gekocht, aber lecker wars! Pute, Rotkohl und schbädsle......

@ riese: mach die Rouladen im Backofen mit Bräter. Da kann so schnell nix verbrennen und es gart schön gleichmäßig


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab mir gerade nen Teller davon:




mit Schbädsle als Einlage reingefahren ;-))

Also Mischung aus Suppe und Eintopf, war das, was nach dem portionieren über blieb (da gabs dann mehr Kutteln und weniger Soß, für mit Bratkartoffeln etc.) ..

Quasi Kuddlsubb mit Schbädsle drenna....

Zum essen mit Löffel  ....

Babbsadd......................................

Jetzt ne gepflegte Quitte mit 55% ...


----------



## Franky (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade nen Teller davon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich warte auf himbeere und pflaume  made by nusbaumer


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab 7 Destillen am/um den Ort - ich hol, wenn ich brauche ;-)


----------



## yukonjack (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Tellerbild



war das vor oder NACH dem Essen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Defätist ;-)))))))))


----------



## Jose (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...ich möchte hier mal bescheiden einwerfen dass fast alle beiträge der letzten seiten voll OT sind.
thema ist doch "*Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*"

:m :m :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dreggsagg ;-)))))))))


----------



## Jose (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

musse mit leben, mit waaahheit und ab-regeln. voll OT:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Steff-Peff (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



yukonjack schrieb:


> war das vor oder NACH dem Essen?



Alle Achtung, sehr qualifizierte Stellungnahme #6

Hilf mir gerade mal und stell die Links zu deinen kulinarischen Werken im Thread ein. Bin gern bereit, zu staunen und dazu zu lernen.

Danke vorab !


----------



## Franky (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wieso? Ich koch immer mit Alkohol. Kommt sogar ab und an ins Essen! :q


----------



## Jens_74 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also heute neuer Versuch mit Schbädlse :q
 Gemüsepfanne mit Schbädsle und Putenfleisch.

 Rausgekommen sind leider Schupfnudeln.
 Diesmal Spätzleteig genommen. Nicht daran gedacht
 das da schon Gries drinne ist und viel mehr Flüssigkeit
 ran muss. Genau das Gegenteil vom ersten Versuch. Teig bissel zu zäh. Und zu allem Übel die Schbädsle Presse zu Hause vergessen. Also musste ich die hohe Kunst des Schabens probieren -> diesmal keine Minischbädsle sondern Riesenschbädsle rausbekommen :q
 Geschmeckt hats trotzdem und beim 3. Versuch werden se
 perfekt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

des hoisd dann ned Schbädsle, sondern Schbadse...
;-))))

Tipp:
Da feine Würfel mit gerauchter Schinkenwurst in den Spätzlesteig und mit dem Esslöffel solche "Spatzn" abstechen und kochen, dann in Butter mit Zwiebeln braten und Salat dazu..
Heisst dann Wurschdgnöbf oder Wurschdschbädsle ;-)))


----------



## yukonjack (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Alle Achtung, sehr qualifizierte Stellungnahme #6
> 
> Hilf mir gerade mal und stell die Links zu deinen kulinarischen Werken im Thread ein. Bin gern bereit, zu staunen und dazu zu lernen.
> 
> Danke vorab !



Nun ist dein Vorstellungsvermögen gefragt. Ich kann nur Rührei mit Schinken.


----------



## Jose (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

eisbeinreste und kassler mit geschmortem sauerkraut, dazu absolut unkomplizierte salzkartoffeln.

voll im thema :m


----------



## Jens_74 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wollte heute eigentlich gar nicht kochen, aber da mein Büro gerade auch nur 2 Zimmer von der Küche entfernt ist und ich Hunger hatte :q
 Kartoffelbrei mit Hähnchenleber (ich weiß da fehlen die Zwiebeln, aber da hatte ich heute keinen Appetit drauf).


----------



## Jose (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Wollte heute eigentlich gar nicht kochen, aber da mein Büro gerade auch nur 2 Zimmer von der Küche entfernt ist ....



gruß an den küchentischprogrammierer #6


aber ohne zwiebeln?
dann schon lieber schbädsle  :c


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich finds "immer noch besser als Schbädsle"


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heeeee - Voooorsichd!!!!
;-))))))))))


----------



## Freehunter (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

et soviel babble, mehr kochen..

deshalb mein Vorschlag für den heutigen Tag!

gebundene Ochsenschwanzsuppe #6


:vik:


Edit by Admin:
Bitte keine kopierten Texte von anderen Webseiten hier einstellen, ggf. einfach verlinken. Danke.


----------



## Franky (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da beim letzten mal ausgefallen und es mir richtig kacke geht, musste es diesmal sein...


----------



## angler1996 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sehr schön,
 nur warum geht's Dir...
 Von dem leeren Glas Havanna?:m


----------



## Franky (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dödel :q scheiss grippeinfekt und ärger mit nem mauerspecht


----------



## Jose (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dödel mit grippe??? |bigeyes


----------



## Jens_74 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> gruß an den küchentischprogrammierer #6



 Küchentischprogrammierer :q so hat mich noch keiner genannt, aber gefällt mir irgendwie :q


----------



## wolfgang f. (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@freehunter,
Du solltest nicht das erste Rezept von Chefkoch.de
http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/1342271239055324/Gebundene-Ochsenschwanzsuppe.html
das Du findest 1:1 abschreiben, das kann jeder mit wenigen clicks selbst dort ablesen...
Wenn Du das machst, solltest Du wenigstens die Quelle angeben und  nicht so abschreiben, dass  der Eindruck entsteht es käme von Dir um Dich mit fremden Lorbeeren zu schmücken (Du und ich wissen, dass das nicht das erste mal ist)!
Bring eigene Ideen oder lass es!#q


----------



## Franky (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... und nich bloss babbele - sondern kochen! :m


----------



## Jose (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sodele, man hätt nix zu kochen gibts nicht, "reste" finden sich immer.
ich hatte noch eisbein mit sauerkraut vom gegrillten eisbein und noch ein paar salzkartoffeln übrig, also reste vom rest vom rest.
koa luscht ned... :m

also frigo geplündert und mit unterstützung von selbst eingefrorenen hamburgerhack und geriebenem gouda und dem rest grana padano und knofi und grünem pfeffer und ner dicken zwiebel und n bisschen olivendeko ne auflaufpampe ins feuer gebracht.

und so siehts aus:


----------



## Franky (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Na, auf die plempe bin ich ma gespannt... Diese rumfort-variationen sind meist echte Bringer!


----------



## Jose (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

diesmal hats einfach nur satt gemacht und reste gerettet.
schmeckt aber immer noch besser als schbädsle :m

da gönn ich mir eben noch nen rest, geb mir den aber nicht :m


----------



## Jens_74 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> diesmal hats einfach nur satt gemacht und reste gerettet.
> schmeckt aber immer noch besser als schbädsle :m
> 
> da gönn ich mir eben noch nen rest, geb mir den aber nicht :m


 
 Was du für gutes Zeusch da hast... Prost !!! brauch man vermutlich nach der Plempe


----------



## Jose (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hab ja eher auf nen kommentar zu den gardinen gewettet. :m


----------



## Jens_74 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> hab ja eher auf nen kommentar zu den gardinen gewettet. :m


 
 Ähm, die fallen mir jetzt erst auf :q was auf die Sache im Vordergrund zurückzuführen ist


----------



## honeybee (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern abend gab es Lammkotlett....

Nach diesem, etwas abgeändertem Rezept


----------



## jaunty_irl (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eigentlich ne schande einen koteletten-strang vor dem garprozess zu zertrennen...müsste es gesetze gegen geben meiner meinung nach..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> hab ja eher auf nen kommentar zu den gardinen gewettet. :m



Von ikea, also schwedische....? :q


----------



## daci7 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Von ikea, also schwedische....? :q


Dann wär da kein Schnaps vor den Gardinen - ich tippe ja eher auf Omas Erbstücke ;P


----------



## Jose (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Dann wär da kein Schnaps vor den Gardinen - ich tippe ja eher auf Omas Erbstücke ;P



ausm wohnzimmer der eltern so 1958


----------



## daci7 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ausm wohnzimmer der eltern so 1958



:m
Hier gabs heut Linguini mit selbst gemachtem Pesto und geilem Permegiano den mir meine italienischen Kollegen mitgebracht haben. Köstlich!


----------



## pennfanatic (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo Thomas,
Was gab es denn zu deinem Geburtstag leckeres aus der küche?
Klar schbädsle, aber was dazu?


----------



## Jens_74 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> Was gab es denn zu deinem Geburtstag leckeres aus der küche?
> Klar schbädsle, aber was dazu?


 
 Ich tippe auf Kutteln und viel Aljehol :q deshalb schreibt der heute nimmer.


----------



## Franky (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gabs zum zweiten Mal ein "mir gehts immer noch ********"-Essen... :g
Scheissteure Spätzle (Zabler - die Rewe-Dinger waren ausverkauft; mögen die Schwaben es mir nachsehen :q) mit Hackfleischsooooße.
So richtig schön kross angebraten, Zwiebeln fast geschmolzen - mit einem schönen Schuss Port...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

War bei Dok - 50 Kilo Sau verwandelt in (hoff, ich vergess nix - Fotos kommen, wenn ich wider fit und Zeit zum einstellen hab):
Ahle Worscht
Bratwurscht
Pfefferbeisser
Leberwurst
Weckewerg
1 Räucherbauch
2 Bäuche zum trocknen gesalzen
1 Paprikabauch zum trocknen
Schätzungsweise noch so 5 Kilo Schinken gepökelt und vorbereitet

Kreuzweh, babbsadd - ferdich und feddich ;-)))


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schlachtfest zum Geburtstag#6
auch nicht schlecht#r


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ausgangsmaterialien


















Verarbeiten









Ein Teil der Ergebnisse
gepökelte Bäuche und Schinken






Lääberworscht





Ahle Worscht





Weckewerg


----------



## Franky (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geil! Das nenne ich mal Fleischwolf! :q Da kommt meine olle Mühle nicht mit 
Die Läberworscht sieht gut aus - orrnlich Majoran, Macis und Knoblauch dran? Zwiebel ist ja zu sehen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vor allem viel Leber (und ein bisschen Nieren) - mit so nem Anteil Leber kriegste keine zu kaufen, wird sicher 40%, eher mehr sein)


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und was ist weckewerg#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nordhessische Spezialität, abgewürzte Resteverwertung mit viel Schwarten (geliert richtig), wird gebraten, zu Kartoffeln und mit Gewürzgurken..

Schmeckt geil, kannste aber nicht viel von essen - das stoppt richtig ;-)))


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Doch viel essen ist bei mir eh vorbei.
Bestelle schon immer seniorenteller:m


----------



## Dok (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Und was ist weckewerg#c




https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weckewerk

:m


----------



## Franky (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Könnte auch logger als Bremer Knipp durchgehen... :m


----------



## derporto (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Könnte auch logger als Bremer Knipp durchgehen... :m



...oder als niedersächsisch-dörflicher Pfannenschlag oder hannöverscher Pannslag #6


----------



## Dok (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Könnte auch logger als Bremer Knipp durchgehen... :m





derporto schrieb:


> ...oder als niedersächsisch-dörflicher Pfannenschlag oder hannöverscher Pannslag #6




#d  Alles Imitate! :q


----------



## exil-dithschi (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mega!
vor allem ´ne leberwurst die ihren namen verdient hab´ ich seit bestimmt zwanzig jahren nich´ mehr genießen dürfen.


----------



## Dok (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Geil! Das nenne ich mal Fleischwolf!



Ja, der zieht was weg... :q


http://www.anglerboard.de/upload/fleischwolf.mp4


----------



## Dok (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vor allem viel Leber (und ein bisschen Nieren) - mit so nem Anteil Leber kriegste keine zu kaufen, wird sicher 40%, eher mehr sein)



Ich habe gerade die angeschnitten, die beim Brühen angeplatzt ist. 

Morgen kommt die restlichen Leberwürste, die Pfefferbeisser, sowie die Runden und Stracken dann in den Rauch. 
In ca. 14 Tagen dann der Schinken und Speck. :m


----------



## Franky (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Dok schrieb:


> #d  Alles Imitate! :q



Pöööööh.... :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Alter Schwede, da komm ich mit meinem Zwiebelrostbraten nicht mit.


----------



## exil-dithschi (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, da komm ich mit meinem Zwiebelrostbraten nicht mit.


doch, keine panik, der sieht extrem gut aus, besonders die zwiebeln.


----------



## Dok (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, da komm ich mit meinem Zwiebelrostbraten nicht mit.



Doch, den täte ich jetzt auch nehmen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, da komm ich mit meinem Zwiebelrostbraten nicht mit.


Gekaufte Schbädsle? 
Aber immerhin Schbädsle ;-)))


exil-dithschi schrieb:


> mega!
> vor allem ´ne leberwurst die ihren namen verdient hab´ ich seit bestimmt zwanzig jahren nich´ mehr genießen dürfen.


Ich liebe die (mit) am meisten - neben Bratwurst, Pfefferbeisser, Weckewerg, Ahle  Worscht, Speck, Schinken ;-)


----------



## Steff-Peff (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, da komm ich mit meinem Zwiebelrostbraten nicht mit.



Also ich würde den Teller voll jetzt gerade mal so inhalieren. Sieht genau nach meinem Geschmack aus #6


----------



## Jens_74 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, da komm ich mit meinem Zwiebelrostbraten nicht mit.


 
 Sieht sehr lecker aus, vor allem das Flaasch und die Soße.
 Ich merk schon, nur Flaaschige Jungs hier, hat ein Vegetarier vermutlich schlechte Karten :q nur kleiner Punktabzug für die fertigen Schbädsle, aber wenns schnell gehen muss okay :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> hat ein Vegetarier vermutlich schlechte Karten


Was für ein Ding?
Kann man das essen?
Schmeckt das ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich muss gestehen, eigentlich waren gepresste Spätzle vorgesehen. Aber das ging heute ganz schön in die Hose.

Ich habe mir angewöhnt, den Teig einmal vorab zurück in die Schüssel zu pressen, und da stellte ich fest das der Teig ein Tick zu fest war. Also gab ich etwas Wasser zu und rührte ihn nochmal kräftig durch.

Dann ab in die Presse und ab ins Wasser, den Topf hatten wir vom Kochfeld hinten nach vorne gezogen und da stehen lassen.

Das Ergebnis, Wasser zu kalt, Knödelbatzen am Boden. Da wollte ich nicht nochmal mit dem Teig anfangen.

Passiert mir auch nicht nochmal.


----------



## Jens_74 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was für ein Ding?
> Kann man das essen?
> Schmeckt das ?


 
 Neee kann ich net empfehlen, schmeckt net so ein Vegetarier :q will ich auch nix mit zu tun haben.


----------



## Jens_74 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen, eigentlich waren gepresste Spätzle vorgesehen. Aber das ging heute ganz schön in die Hose.
> 
> Ich habe mir angewöhnt, den Teig einmal vorab zurück in die Schüssel zu pressen, und da stellte ich fest das der Teig ein Tick zu fest war. Also gab ich etwas Wasser zu und rührte ihn nochmal kräftig durch.
> 
> ...


 
 Noch ein Schbädsle Starter :q Kopf hoch wir lernen das auch noch ! Versuch macht Kluch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Spätzlestarter? Nein eher nicht. Mache ich immer wieder, aber dann eher Knöpfle für Kässpatzen.  Aber heute war der Wurm drin.


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Neee kann ich net empfehlen, schmeckt net so ein Vegetarier :q will ich auch nix mit zu tun haben.



Wieso? Ne Kuh ist doch Vegetarier. Und ein halber Ochse vom Spies, mmh lecker.:q


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mir reicht ein kleines stück vom Ochsen.
Siehe oben, seniorenteller:vik:


----------



## Jens_74 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elchsechseinhalb schrieb:


> Wieso? Ne Kuh ist doch Vegetarier. Und ein halber Ochse vom Spies, mmh lecker.:q


 
 Soo gesehen, haste da och wieder recht


----------



## Jose (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute schweizer käsefondue.
lecker!!!!
ihr müsst aber nur auf das kirschwasser achten, beste qualität MUSS!


dann kann man das trinken und genießen. sättigungsbeilage einfach vergessen, nur kirschwasser und es wird ein tolles erlebnis. #6


----------



## Jens_74 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute musste es schnell gehen, deshalb DDR Schulspeisungsessen.  Jägerschnitzel und Nudeln mit Tomatensoße.









Sent from mTalk


----------



## Steff-Peff (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Heute musste es schnell gehen, deshalb DDR Schulspeisungsessen.  Jägerschnitzel und Nudeln mit Tomatensoße.



Original mit Jagdwurst statt Fleisch ?
Hab ich mal irgendwo gesehen.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute gibt es zum Kaffee einen Apfelstrudel aus Kartoffelteig.


----------



## Andal (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Heute musste es schnell gehen, deshalb DDR Schulspeisungsessen.  Jägerschnitzel und Nudeln mit Tomatensoße.





Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Original mit Jagdwurst statt Fleisch ?
> Hab ich mal irgendwo gesehen.
> Gruß
> Steff



Naiv und  nichtsahnend habe ich mir das dummerweise mal auf einem ostdeutschen Autohof bestellt. Was für ein elender Notstandsfraß! :r


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schmeckt echt lecker ne panierte und gebratene fingerdicke Scheibe Jagdwurst!#6

Muss man mal gegessen haben.:k


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hoffe das es besser schmeckt, als aussieht. Die Tomatensauce ist arg blass und was ist das auf den Nudeln? Meerrettich? So blass kann es doch kein Käse sein, oder?


----------



## Jens_74 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Original mit Jagdwurst statt Fleisch ?
> 
> Hab ich mal irgendwo gesehen.
> 
> ...



Ja panierte Jagdwurst 

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Jens_74 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das es besser schmeckt, als aussieht. Die Tomatensauce ist arg blass und was ist das auf den Nudeln? Meerrettich? So blass kann es doch kein Käse sein, oder?



Käse und typische Tomatensoße wie sie in der DDR war. Mit Milch oder Sahne Zucker Salz Butter und paar Gewürzen. Sieht hell aus, schmeckt aber.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Naiv und  nichtsahnend habe ich mir das dummerweise mal auf einem ostdeutschen Autohof bestellt. Was für ein elender Notstandsfraß! :r



So ging es mir mal auf 'nem bayrischen Rasthof mit Leberkäse, kommt im Endeffekt auf's Selbe raus.

Aber, was erwartet man denn auch auf 'nem Autobahnrasthof...|rolleyes




Heute gab es Reste von vorgestern.
Spaghetti mit einer ganz köstlichen, vegetarischen Soße.
Die habe ich mal "entwickelt", um eine dergestalt veranlagte Freundin zu bekochen und es mußte herhalten, was grad da war.

Zwiebel, paar Zehen Knoblauch und 'nen Brocken Ingwer feingewürfelt mit 'nem Lorbeerblatt in Olivenöl angeschwitzt.
Zwei Dosen gehackte Pizzatomaten dazu, eine getrocknete und gemörserte Bird Eye Chilli-Schote und 'nen guten Schwapp Hühnerfond (das darf der Vegetarier natürlich nicht wissen, aber irgendwie muß da ja bissken Substanz ran).
Den ganzen Spaß locker mal 'ne Stunde köcheln lassen, mit Salz, Pfeffer, Zitronenthymian und Oregano abgeschmeckt und zum Schluß eine Packung gewürfelten Griechischen Fetakäse aus Schaf/Ziegenmilch untergemengt und kurz durchziehen lassen.

Spaghetti habe ich nach dem Kochen noch in Butter angeschwenkt und mit 'nem guten Schuß Trüffelöl verfeinert.


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aber, was erwartet man denn auch auf 'nem Autobahnrasthof...|rolleyes


kein kühlzug neben Dir und kein trüffelöel




#h


----------



## Jens_74 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute ma wieder was ordentliches 



Zanderfilet, Kartoffeln, Broccoli und Dill Soße.










Sent from mTalk


----------



## mig23 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gab´s heut ´ne Keule vom Sikahirsch mit Spätzle und Blaukraut !
Ein Foto kann ich aber erst morgen nach der "Wiedergeburt" machen falls gewünscht !


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sika hab ich auch noch nie gegessen...............


----------



## Justsu (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> [...] 'nen guten Schwapp Hühnerfond (das darf der Vegetarier natürlich nicht wissen, aber irgendwie muß da ja bissken Substanz ran).
> [...]


Sehr gut! |jump:

Klingt aber ausgesprochen Lecker, das Sößchen!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Franky (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ... und 'nen guten Schwapp Hühnerfond (das darf der Vegetarier natürlich nicht wissen, aber irgendwie muß da ja bissken Substanz ran).



:m
Kenn ich ähnlich - ein Bekannter nimmt für seine BBQ-Sauce ein gutes halbes Pfund Gänseschmalz - "muss ja Geschmack ran und ohne schmeckt ********..."
Eine Kampfvegetariererin hat sich die Pampe schichtweise auf ihr Grillgemüse gekippt und war hellauf begeistert von dem Zeuch... :q:q:q Zum Glück fragt sie nie nach Rezepten..... |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> :
> Eine Kampfvegetariererin hat sich die Pampe schichtweise auf ihr Grillgemüse gekippt und war hellauf begeistert von dem Zeuch... :q:q:q Zum Glück fragt sie nie nach Rezepten..... |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


Die brauchen keine Rezepte zum grasen.....


----------



## Justsu (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> :m
> Kenn ich ähnlich - ein Bekannter nimmt für seine BBQ-Sauce ein gutes halbes Pfund Gänseschmalz - "muss ja Geschmack ran und ohne schmeckt ********..."
> Eine Kampfvegetariererin hat sich die Pampe schichtweise auf ihr Grillgemüse gekippt und war hellauf begeistert von dem Zeuch... :q:q:q Zum Glück fragt sie nie nach Rezepten..... |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes



Selbstgebackenes Brot mit Schweine/Gänseschmalz ist auch ein topp "Vegetarierverarscher" - Kommen die nie drauf!:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schbädslesfrei - aber original schwäbisch:

saure Kuddla mit Brodkardoffl


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> aber original schwäbisch:
> 
> ......mit Brodkardoffl



Die sehen auch echt schwäbisch aus....|sagnix


----------



## Franky (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Die sehen auch echt schwäbisch aus....|sagnix



Jepp - fehlen Zwiebeln und Speck! #d :g |rolleyes |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nicht bei Kutteln...

Nur krosse Grumbirn, nicht mal Pfeffer, nur Salz..

Pommes gingen auch, das würde dann aber die Schwaben erschrecken ;-))


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nicht bei Kutteln...
> 
> Nur krosse Grumbirn, nicht mal Pfeffer, nur Salz..
> 
> Pommes gingen auch, das würde dann aber die Schwaben erschrecken ;-))


 
 Und Kutteln den Rest der Republik..... |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Weichei, kulinarisches ;-)))))


----------



## Franky (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nicht bei Kutteln...



Ich sag doch - fehlen Zwiebeln und Speck!!!


----------



## Jose (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Und Kutteln den Rest der Republik..... |uhoh:



hahahaha  #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Abba am rand ..sehen sie krosch aus|wavey:

De Pannkoken mutt an'n Rand _krosch_ ween!


----------



## Jose (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich mach mir jetzt ein lecker omelett, 
mehr hab ich nicht im haus, noch nicht mal schbädsle


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weichei, kulinarisches ;-)))))



Weichei tut mir auch weh..... :c
Ich musste in Asien sogar schon Kakerlakengulasch essen |uhoh:

Aber als meine Uroma mal Pansen für den Chow-Chow gekocht hat, wurde sie alleine ob des Geruchs von den Nachbarn wegen Körperverletzung angezeigt |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du musst die vorher auch putzen, in Salzwasser einlegen, etc. - sonst taugt das echt nur als Hundefutter (also grüne Kutteln sind echt eklig - erst das sauber putzen und zubereiten machts zum Genuss)..

Wenn ich das näxte Mal in Norden komm, nehm ich mal nen Pott mit ;-)))


----------



## Jose (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

war  was hektisch übern ecktisch:
2 chicoree und eigentlich zugedachte scheiben schinken gefunden, omelett war schon in der mache.

heute also nix mit abnehmen :m


----------



## Jens_74 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Diese Kutteln im Kopf... |uhoh: ich Weichei.
 Bekomme ich die wieder raus ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Jens:
Schangsenlos - weder Schbädsle noch Kuddla werden Dich jemals wieder verlassen ;-))

@ Herbert: 
ist aber Eierkuchen und kein Omelette - Omelette darf KEINE Farbe haben, und sollte nicht rund zusammengeklappt, sondern beide Enden spitz zulaufend geformt sein, so dass der Kern gerade noch leicht flüssig ist.

So wie auch die meisten statt Spiegeleiern (in einer gebutterten Kokotte am Herd ohne Farbe gar ziehen lassen) gebratene Eier in der Pfanne machen ...

So, jetzt mal richtig klug********n können - Escoffier Eierspeisen/Garnituren/Ableitungen lernen war mir als Stift ein Gräuel, deswegen weiss ichs wahrscheinlich heute noch alles..


----------



## Jose (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

thomas, ich würd dir ja recht geben, wenn ich davon ahnung hätte.
hab aber nur wissen,  (zwei) eier mit reichlich knofi, emmentaler  und etwas milch zu erhitzen bis lecker.
ich nenns omlet, torte illa oder sonstwas.

sättigend ohne beilage und lecker.

und klappen musste ich es, weil ja unverhofft noch die chicos aufgetaucht sind. 
erbarmen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...in einer gebutterten  Kokotte am Herd



|bigeyes....


----------



## Justsu (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> |bigeyes....



Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage, ob Thomas seine Eier in einem gebutterten Mädchen oder in einem gebutterten Hühnchen am Herd gar ziehen lässt|kopfkrat

|jump:


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ooooch echt aber auch - mir küchentechnisch nicht vertrauen wollen, geht ja gar nie nicht - wenn ich nix kann, aber kochen, woll!!:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kokotte_(Topf)


Heute gibts Hirsch (thx an Roy Polinski), mit Preisselbeerwacholderrahm, Klöße und Salat und vorher ne Kartoffelrahmsuppe..


----------



## Franky (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tscha - hätts ma Bräter geschrieben...  Alles Banausen...  :q


----------



## Justsu (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ooooch echt aber auch - mir küchentechnisch nicht vertrauen wollen, geht ja gar nie nicht - wenn ich nix kann, aber kochen, woll!!:
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kokotte_(Topf)
> 
> 
> Heute gibts Hirsch (thx an Roy Polinski), mit Preisselbeerwacholderrahm, Klöße und Salat und vorher ne Kartoffelrahmsuppe..



Also ich will ja nix sagen, aber wenn man auf den Link klickt...
|sagnix

Nein, alles Spaß!:m Die Vorstellung von gebutterten Mädchen am Herd war einfach zu verlockend!|rolleyes 

Hirsch mit Preiselbeerwacholder hört sich guuuuuuut an!!!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute mal ganz bodenständig die guten Fänge der letzten Tage genutzt. Barsch & Zander mit Pilze, kein großes Schickimicki, einfach und lecker.

In natura mit kross gebratener Haut, Salz und Pfeffer -so schmeckt es mir noch immer am Besten


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geil!!!!!!


----------



## Justsu (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Barsch und Zander mit Pilze und Nudel - RICHTIG geiles Essen! *sabber*

Dummerweise bin ich zu stolz Zander im Fischladen zu kaufen und zu blöd einen in der wenigen Zeit, die ich habe, zu fangen :c


----------



## mig23 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sika hab ich auch noch nie gegessen...............


Musst du unbedingt mal versuchen !
Dagegen kannst du jeden Rothirsch und jedes Reh vergessen !


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

selber geschossenen oder Masttier? 

Aber meine Liste der Viecher, die sich vor meinem Magen fürcchten müssen zwecks Testverspeisung, hat sich definitiv gerade erweitert...

;-))))


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Heute gibts Hirsch (thx an Roy Polinski), mit Preisselbeerwacholderrahm, Klöße und Salat und vorher ne Kartoffelrahmsuppe..



Haste wieder 'ne gefettete Gunstgewerblerin am Herd stehen oder kochste auch mal selber?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

selber...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



mig23 schrieb:


> Musst du unbedingt mal versuchen !
> Dagegen kannst du jeden Rothirsch und jedes Reh vergessen



Ich kenne Sika aus gemischten Gatterhaltungen(wo dein Fleisch wahrscheinlich auch herkommt) mit Damwild.

Geschmacklich eher Tendenz zu Rotwild denn Damwild, hat im Spätherbst im Vergleich aber zarteres Fleisch.(bessere Textur durch Fetteinlagerung)
An ein wildes Rehlein oder Rotkalb mit der richtigen Äsung kommt ein Gatterhirsch geschmacklich aber nicht ran.


----------



## mig23 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



> selber geschossenen oder Masttier?


2X nein !


> Ich kenne Sika aus gemischten Gatterhaltungen(wo dein Fleisch wahrscheinlich auch herkommt) mit Damwild.


Mein gesamtes Wild kommt aus dem Wald unserer Region, ich kauf bei einem befreundten Jäger !
Die Sikas wurden irgedwann von einem Adeligen im benachbarten Tschechien ausgesetzt und breiten (zu meinem Glück ) sich jetzt bis zu uns rüber aus ! 
Bevor ich Gatterwild kaufe lass ich es lieber und hol mir ein gut abgehangenes Stück Rind (Weidevieh) von unserem Biobauern ! Dort bekomm ich auch Milch, Obst, Kartoffel und noch einiges mehr im Hofladen !
Ich bin so froh dass, ich in bayrisch Kongo wohne   !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

passt!!!
Oberpfalz?


----------



## mig23 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> passt!!!
> Oberpfalz?


Logisch ! :m


----------



## Jose (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich kenn sika nur als sikaflex.

find ich zäh.

hab aber auch nur wenig ahnung, aber kulotten mag ich :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



mig23 schrieb:


> Logisch ! :m


Bin ich öfter mal, bei Franz (Amberg)

Da muss ich wohl mal bei Dir Sika bestellen und abholen ;-))


----------



## hennykanu (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

In Anbetracht der Jahreszeit,
 meine Frau hat heute ein Pfung frische Pfifferlinge
 vom Markt (Opa der selber bei uns sucht) mitgebracht.
 Dazu dann selbstgemachte Semmelknödel (Geht ganz schnell) und man braucht kein Fleisch mehr.
 MMMhhh
 Gruß aus Ottobeuren
 Frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



hennykanu schrieb:


> man braucht kein Fleisch mehr.
> MMMhhh


Beim Fleisch ists wie mit Frauen - es geht nicht nur ums "brauchen" - es geht vor allem ums "wollen"....
:g:g


----------



## mig23 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich kenn sika nur als sikaflex.
> 
> find ich zäh.
> 
> hab aber auch nur wenig ahnung, aber kulotten mag ich :m


sikaflex ??? Sikabond is auch zäh, wenn´s ausgehärtet ist !
 kulotten ??? um´s in meiner regional typischen Sprache auszudrücken, "den Schmarrn kennt koa Sau niad" !!!



> und man braucht kein Fleisch mehr.


Bei uns sagt man : "Wenn´s koin Puls ´ghabt houd, dann daugt´s nix !"


----------



## Jose (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beim Fleisch ists wie mit Frauen - es geht nicht nur ums "brauchen" - es geht vor allem ums "wollen"....
> :g:g




aääähm, wie heißt noch mal die gutmenschliche ehrung, für die man dich vorschlagen könnte?

dachte bislang immer es ginge ums "lecker" :m

mit Thomas auf aufklärungsmission, mach ich mit #6


----------



## Franky (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern Abend fiel mein Abendbrot fast ins Wasser... Rösle-Messer sind auch nur noch Schinaschrott, wenn man sich die Bruchstelle mal ansieht. Dass der blöde Kunststoff am Griffansatz reisst, ist bei der Wandstärke wenig verwunderlich - aber der Erl... Nur angesetzt, und das auch noch beschissen ausgeführt!
Mal sehen, ob ich irgendwo noch ein gescheites Brotschwert herbekomme..
https://www.amazon.de/Dick-Brotmesser-Welle-Serie-8193932/dp/B001B0XIVG
Das wäre nicht schlecht... :q 32 cm Säge! Damit kriegt selbst das Brot vom Dottenfelder Hof Angst!! :q
Wird aber wohl was günstigeres... :g


----------



## Justsu (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



mig23 schrieb:


> sikaflex ??? Sikabond is auch zäh, wenn´s ausgehärtet ist !
> kulotten ??? um´s in meiner regional typischen Sprache auszudrücken, "den Schmarrn kennt koa Sau niad" !!!
> 
> 
> Bei uns sagt man : "Wenn´s koin Puls ´ghabt houd, dann daugt´s nix !"



Klookschieten!

Um mein Brotmesser bin ich ob des Preises laaange drum rum geschlichen, irgendwann hab' ich's mir dann doch gegönnt... Hätte ich viel früher kaufen sollen!!!|supergri

https://www.amazon.de/K%C3%BCchenmesser-Shun-Brotmesser-Zoll-DM-0705/dp/B0007D6GS0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1477477025&sr=8-1

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Kotzi (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Konditorsäge von Victorinox.

Wird auch in vielen Küchen eingesetzt als Arbeitsschlampe.

Preislich echt zu empfehlen, bin damit zufrieden.

https://www.amazon.de/Victorinox-K%C3%BCchenmesser-Konditors%C3%A4ge-Fibrox-5-2933-26/dp/B000IAZCAK/ref=sr_1_1?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1477470989&sr=1-1&keywords=konditors%C3%A4ge+victorinox


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Konditorsäge von Victorinox.
> 
> Wird auch in vielen Küchen eingesetzt als Arbeitsschlampe.
> 
> ...



Genau, das habe ich auch und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Schneide nicht nur Brot damit. Super Messer.


----------



## honeybee (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern Abend gab es Karlsbader Schnitten.....schnell und lecker.

Heute zum Mittag gibt es frische Wurstsuppe und Nudeln und heute Abend dann lecker Würzfleisch.


----------



## Franky (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Justu: 
Nee, zu teuer und zu kurz... :q:q

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00C7OQ9RA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Das ist es geworden...


----------



## Justsu (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> @ Justu:
> Nee, zu teuer und zu kurz... :q:q



Ach, komm! Die drei Zentimeter!

Aber sicherlich auch eine gute Wahl!


----------



## Jose (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich jammer jetzt mal n bisschen:
fuß kaputt, schulter kaputt. hüfte da wo sie ohnehin in der nähe ist, fahrrad platt und auto springt nicht an.

*ich wünscht, ich hätte wenigstens schbädsle im haus* |rolleyes


so bleibt mir nur die alte alfterer weisheit: das bisschen, was ich..., das kann ich auch trinken"


----------



## Andal (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gibts bei euch kein "Call a Sodbrand"?


----------



## Jose (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sicher. hab mich aber aufs trinken verlegt, statt schmerzmittel.

aber falls ich mal wieder in die nähe eines mercados komme, dann kauf ich ne tüte spätzle. sicher ist sicherer :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

den ganzen Tag unterwegs gewesen, seit heut morgen um 6 (Frankreich), erst jetzt heimgekommen, daher nur aufgewärmte (aber immerhin selber gekochte) Kartoffelsupp


----------



## Jose (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich sag ja, not kennt kein gebot.

wenigstens 'ne flûte importiert?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

terminlich nicht  mal ansatzweise ne Chance..........


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> fuß kaputt, schulter kaputt. hüfte da wo sie ohnehin in der nähe ist
> *ich wünscht, ich hätte wenigstens schbädsle im haus* |rolleyes
> 
> So verzweifelt bist du nicht....
> ...





Jose schrieb:


> sicher. hab mich aber aufs trinken verlegt, statt schmerzmittel.




Gebt Rauschtrank dem, der am Untergehen ist,  und Wein solchen, deren Seele betrübt ist.


----------



## Jose (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schon mist, wenn ne flûte so flöten geht.


----------



## derporto (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kartoffeln gabs bei mir heute auch.

In Form eines Bauernomelettes. Schön mit sauren Gurken.

Tut gut bei dem Wetter.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Justsu schrieb:


> Ach, komm! Die drei Zentimeter!
> 
> Aber sicherlich auch eine gute Wahl!


und von Justsu
ein gutes nächtel die drei zentimeter macht den kohl auch nich fett:q

gn8 nobbi


----------



## Jens_74 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> den ganzen Tag unterwegs gewesen, seit heut morgen um 6 (Frankreich), erst jetzt heimgekommen, daher nur aufgewärmte (aber immerhin selber gekochte) Kartoffelsupp


 
 Sone selber gemachte Suppe ist doch auch mal was leckeres. Treibe mich auch gerade dienstlich rum (NRW) und hatte vorhin im Hotel eine sowas von köstliche Kürbis Curry Suppe mit Hähnchen als Gruß aus der Küche... Mega. Hauptessen war auch okay, aber die Suppe der Hammer. Muss ich versuchen nach zu kochen. 
Dauert leider noch bissel bis meine Küche wieder 2 Zimmer neben dem Büro ist :q


----------



## honeybee (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gibt es.....
Szegediner Gulasch und Böhmische Knödel....


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aaaaach, böhmische Klöße sind auch was feines - keine Schbädsle, klar..
Aber gut geniessbar!!


----------



## honeybee (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Selber gemacht versteht sich nach dem Rezept meiner Oma..  ...und mit Zwirn geschnitten


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dann auch Rezept rausrücken hier ;-)))


----------



## Franky (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bemische Knedln.............. :l
So richtig karoffelig-fluffig-hefig..........:l:l
Mit viiiiiiiiiel Sooooooooooooooooooooooooße!


----------



## Andal (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Seit wann sind in Böhmischen Knödeln Kartoffeln?


----------



## Franky (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Seit wann sind in Böhmischen Knödeln Kartoffeln?



ich kenn die mit kartoffeln und fiffy-fiffty  kartoffelmehl-weizenmehl


----------



## angler1996 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ihr habt beide Recht#h
http://www.tschechische-kueche.de/knoedel/

 nur der "klassische" ist nicht mit Kartoffeln


----------



## honeybee (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das sind dann aber keine Böhmischen Semmelknödel. 

@Thomas
Nehme mal DAShttp://www.tschechische-kueche.de/semmelknoedel/

Kommt dem von meiner Oma sehr nahe. Allerdings nehme ich nur Mehl und keinen Grieß. 

Wenns den Deckel anhebt beim Kochen war der Topf zu klein


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das mit Kartoffeln kannte ich auch nicht - man lernt nie aus, selbst ein kulinarisches Genie wie ich nicht.
Sehr gut und danke für den Hinweis!
;-)))))

@ jana:
Sowas kenn ich als Serviettenknödel mit entrindetem Weissbrot auf aufgeschlagenem Eiklar..


----------



## angler1996 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Franky, Deine Variante stammt tendenziell eher aus dem Arzgebirg, die kenn ich so schu über fuffzich Gor#h


----------



## Andal (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich kenne dann nur "klassisch"... bester Soßen-Sauger wo gibt! |wavey:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> ich kenn die mit kartoffeln und fiffy-fiffty  kartoffelmehl-weizenmehl



Wie jetzt?|bigeyes

Ich kenn die nur mit Schweinebraten oder Gulasch!


----------



## Franky (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wie war das noch mitti Kuh? :q
********... Ich hab nu richtig Knast auf Knödl..........


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?|bigeyes
> 
> Ich kenn die nur mit Schweinebraten oder Gulasch!


----------



## Franky (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Denn erweitere ich auch Euren Horizont und füge diesem noch Rouladen und Rinderschmorbraten hinzu :m


----------



## honeybee (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kartoffelknödel heißen die bei uns und das beste dazu ist Sauerbraten schön mit Soßenkuchen gemacht.

Und zu den Böhmischen und Semmelknödel passt auch hervorragend Kassler


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jetzt hab ich auch Kohldampf.....


----------



## Franky (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich glaub, ich werde irgendwann in naher Zukunft Vilbeler XL-Roulade* machen müssen...

* 1 handgeschnittene Roulade ca. 500 g...


----------



## Jens_74 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Das sind dann aber keine Böhmischen Semmelknödel.
> 
> @Thomas
> Nehme mal DAShttp://www.tschechische-kueche.de/semmelknoedel/
> ...


 
 Also doch im ganzen Stück im Wasser kochen (nicht im Dampfbad wie die fertigen) und danach erst schneiden wie bei meinem letztens leicht verunglückten Versuch.
Versuche ich auf jeden Fall nochmal, aber diesmal auch ohne Gries. Die Knödel waren mir zu grießig.


----------



## honeybee (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Genau..   Die ganze Wurst in den Topf. Kurz aufkochen und dann nur ziehen lassen. Wenn er hoch kommt dann isser fertig....
Und zum "schneiden" guten Sternzwirn nehmen


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Naja, wenn erst hoch kommt......


Okt ende.
Was ist sternzwirn?


----------



## Andal (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Was ist sternzwirn?



Schau mal in einen Handarbeitsladen... das ist ein sehr starker Faden zum nähen. Oder nimm etwas geflochtene Angelschnur.


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also der zwirn den ich benutze um dünnes Leder zu nähen


----------



## Steff-Peff (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mal nen Tipp am Rande. Mit Zwirn kann man auch Weichkäse schneiden. Vorteil ist, dass er dann nicht am Messer anklebt und alles verschmiert.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin pennfanatic,
guck mal sternzwirn|wavey:


@Franky bitte Bilder und Rezept



lg nobbi


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute ist ein toller Herbsttag 

Erst im Wald einen ganzen Korb voll Hallimasche gesammelt, die wird es morgen mit Zander und Semmelknödel geben.

Auf dem Rückweg noch schnell beim Bauern frischen Panhas geholt, der ist direkt in der Pfanne gelandet, ein Bütterken dazu und die westfälische Welt ist in Ordnung 



foto upload


----------



## daci7 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also bei mir sehn Semmelknödel immer so aus - mit Speck, Zwiebeln und viel Petersilie drinne und am Besten dazu Rotkohl, Schmorgemüse und 'n Braten :m

*Ja ich weiß, da ist zu wenig Soße aufm Teller ...


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ui, das sieht wirklich lecker aus #6 Semmelknödel kann ich nicht, die lasse ich immer von meinem Schwager machen, der kommt aus Bayern und kann es einfach #6 Sprechen kann er nicht vernünftig, aber kochen


----------



## Andal (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nix einfacher, als Semmelknödel...

5 alte und fein geschnittene Semmeln
1 kleine Zwiebel angeschwitzt
ordentlich gehackte Petersilie
1/8 Ltr. frische Milch
2 Volleier
Salz & Pfeffer, wer mag auch eine Prise Muskat.

Die Zwiebel mit etwas Butter/Öl anschwitzen und dann die Milch dazugeben, bis es kocht. Alles über die restlichen Zutaten, bis auf das Ei geben. Wenn alles gut durchgezogen und abgekühlt hat, das Ei. Nun alles sehr gut durchkneten. Eventuell ganz wenig Semmelbrösel dazugeben, wenn die Masse zu weich erscheint. Vorsicht, zu viel macht die Knödel recht fest!

Knödel abdrehen und für 20 min. in siedendem und gut gesalzenem Wasser ziehen lassen. Das ergibt, je nach Größe zwischen 3 und 5 Knödel. Gibt man noch geräucherten Bauch-, oder Schinkenspeck in die Masse, hat man die Tiroler Specknödel.

Eine Abwandlung ist der Kaspressknödel. Hier kommen feine Würfel Bergkäse in die Masse und man formt sie zu Frikadellen, die man zuerst braun in der Pfanne brät und dann noch etwas in heißer Brühe ziehen lässt, bevor sie serviert werden.

Eine feine Abwandlung ist auch der Knödelhupf. Hier macht man die gleiche Masse, nur das man feine Semmelwürfel nimmt und das Ei trennt. Eigelb und Grundmasse werden hier aber nur locker vermengt und am Ende das steifgeschlagene Eiweiß untergehoben. Dann kommt alles in kleine, ausgebutterte und mit Semmelbrösel ausgestreute Gugelhupfformen und wird im Ofen gebacken.

Alternativ zu Semmeln kann man auch alte Brezen nehmen, oder beide nach Lust und Laune mischen.

Wenn Knödel übrig bleiben, kann man sie kleinschneiden und mit Zwiebeln, Essig und Öl sauber anmachen. Ein wunderbares Abendessen, so ein Essigknödel!

|wavey:


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vielen Dank, Andal! Das speicher ich mir mal direkt ab und nächstes Mal probiere ich es dann mal selbst aus


----------



## Jose (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aktuellem und meinen gefühlen folgend gabs heute 

Koblenzer Festtagsschnitzel


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> Koblenzer Festtagsschnitzel



Das ist doch ein Archivbild!?

Absolut unseriös!!


----------



## Jose (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Archivbild!?
> 
> Absolut unseriös!!



keine ahnung...

ist mir jedenfalls aufn magen geschlagen und jetzt suche ich in vino veritas linderung.


----------



## hirschkaefer (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Das sind dann aber keine Böhmischen Semmelknödel.
> 
> @Thomas
> Nehme mal DAShttp://www.tschechische-kueche.de/semmelknoedel/
> ...




genau. Nur Mehl und dazu....

http://www.tschechische-kueche.de/svickova/?L=1%2Fsuche%2F%3FL%3D1

best ever!!! Kenne ich so von meiner Großmutter und meiner Mutter. Obwohl das Fleisch noch mit Speck gespickt wird...


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... das hab ich mal für mich gepeichert.
Viel an Infos die letzten Tagen...
...ich jetzt hungrig...|kopfkrat
LG aus Berlin


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> keine ahnung...
> 
> ist mir jedenfalls aufn magen geschlagen und jetzt suche ich in vino veritas linderung.



Jaja, und jetzt aus der Nummer raussaufen.

Ich werde einen offenen Brief verfassen, muß mir nur erst 'nen anonymen Zweitaccount anlegen, den brauch ich eh, will noch 'nen C&R-Fred eröffnen...:q


@Andal

Wird in die Wochenplanung aufgenommen.#6


----------



## Jose (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Jaja, und jetzt aus der Nummer raussaufen....



...ist wohl autoaggression. da ich nicht die final ....,  ertränk ich mich vorerst selber. :g


----------



## Jens_74 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kürbis (Hokkaido) Curry Suppe mit Hähnchen und Schafskäse und vielem mehr. Dazu Baguette.

Vielen Dank an Wolfgang f. aus dem Forum für das Grundrezept !












Sent from mTalk


----------



## Andal (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kürbis... jeden Herbst die gleiche Heimsuchung.


----------



## Jens_74 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Kürbis... jeden Herbst die gleiche Heimsuchung.





War meine erste und ist zum Glück gelungen .

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Andal (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nicht falsch verstehen, aber eine ehemalig Zimmerlinde hat mal so einen mords Kürbis angeschleppt und der musste gefressen werden, auf Teufel komm heraus - zu zweit! Tagelang Kürbis und eingelegten Kürbis zu allen möglichen und unpassenden Anlässen. Seit dem stehe ich mit den Bollen auf Kriegsfuß! |wavey:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kürbis is bisschen wie Zucchini, man muß sich schon was einfallen lassen um den kulinarisch zu veredeln.



@Jens
Was sind das für Formfleischformate die da in deiner Suppe dümpeln?|bigeyes


----------



## Promachos (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo Sten,

Ich deute das als die angekündigten Schafkäsestückchen.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Jens_74 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Kürbis is bisschen wie Zucchini, man muß sich schon was einfallen lassen um den kulinarisch zu veredeln.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Das ist der Schafskäse. Das Fleisch ist ganz klein geschnitten, sieht man aber auch.







@Andal,



War nur ein kleiner Hokkaido. Ist fast alle geworden. Sehr lecker aber jeden Tag esse ich das auch nicht.



Morgen gibs Rouladen mit Knödel und Rotkraut. Morgen is ja hier Feiertag.



Sent from mTalk


----------



## Saka (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zander,Barsch, Rotbarsch, Seelachs Filet wie ihr wollt. Filet Salz/Pfeffer drauf braten ,danach Thymian (mein favorit Kaskadenthymian) drauf bröseln. Wer mag noch ein paar Zwiebelringe drauf. Dann eine Scheibe Käse drauf und ab zum überbacken in den Ofen.
Dazu Bratkartoffeln oder was immer ihr dazu essen wollt.


----------



## Franky (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab Samstag auch 2 Hokkaidos zu Suppe verarbeitet. Ein paar "Geheimzutaten" dürfen einfach nicht fehlen. Dazu gehören bei mir
- Knoblauch
- Zwiebeln
- 2 -3 mehlig kochende Kartoffeln
- 4 - 5 Karotten
- Jeflügelbrühe
- Weißwein
- O-Saft
- Currypulver
- Chili (lieber eine gute getrocknete als ne beschissene frische!!!!!!!)
- halbe Stange Zimt (rausfischen nicht vergessen )
- Pfeffer, Salz
- Paprikapulver edelsüß

Zum Servieren darf ein Kürbiskernöl nicht fehlen - und wenn man geröstete Kürbiskerne hat, können die auch noch beigepakt werden. Scharf angebratene Paprikastückchen passen auch als "Topping"  - aber nur "solo", ohne Öl und Kerne.


----------



## Jens_74 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich hab Samstag auch 2 Hokkaidos zu Suppe verarbeitet. Ein paar "Geheimzutaten" dürfen einfach nicht fehlen. Dazu gehören bei mir
> 
> - Knoblauch
> 
> ...





Meine Zutaten waren sehr ähnlich. Hatte aber statt Karotten und Kartoffeln 2 Süßkartoffeln dran, Ingwer und Sojasoße und Currypaste. Ansonsten fast gleich oder ähnlich.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kürbis schmeckt am besten, wenn er als Schweinefutter benutzt wurde.....

Schweinebauch, Kotelett etc....

;-)))


----------



## Andal (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kürbis schmeckt am besten, wenn er als Schweinefutter benutzt wurde.....



Jepp... ausgewogen gemischt mit Fenchel, Süßkartoffeln und Tofu. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So ischs ;-))))


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kürbis schmeckt am besten, wenn er als *Schweinefutter* benutzt wurde.....
> 
> Schweinebauch, Kotelett etc....
> 
> ;-)))



Lach, der war gut Thomas ......


----------



## Andal (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und deswegen wird auch morgen ein Stück Surfleisch im Kraut landen und seiner Vollendung entgegenziehen. :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Habe vorhin 1 kg Gulasch vom Limousin-Rind mürbe gemacht.
 Der Hunger trieb es rein......


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ganz ohne Kürbis ??

;-)))))


----------



## Jose (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Surfleisch...

versteh, gepökelt.
aber welches fleisch oder egal, hauptsache gepökelt?

und kürbis, naja, die meisten von uns hatten eine schwere kindheit, mit rübenwinter-geschädigten eltern :g


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ganz ohne Kürbis ??
> 
> ;-)))))


 
 Viel entscheidender....... 

 Ohne Schädschle :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
;-)))))))))))


----------



## Andal (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> Surfleisch...
> 
> versteh, gepökelt.
> aber welches fleisch oder egal, hauptsache gepökelt?
> ...



Vom Schwein und da darf es auch gerne deftiger sein... Bauch mit Schwarte, oder Wammerl, wie wir es nennen. Vom gepökelten Rind mag ich die Zunge recht gern. Mit viel Rotweinsoße und Kartoffelknödeln.


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute das erste mal Omas Kohlrouladen:m meine fresse was für eine Arbeit;-))

bei euch heißen die glaub ich Krautwickel|kopfkrat




|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Vom gepökelten Rind mag ich die Zunge recht gern. Mit viel Rotweinsoße und Kartoffelknödeln.


Getrüffelte Portweinsoß....
Schbädsle.....


----------



## Andal (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Getrüffelte Portweinsoß....
> Schbädsle.....



Portwein ist grad noch so drin, aber für Trüffel hängt mir der Arsch zu weit unten.


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Zum Servieren darf ein Kürbiskernöl nicht fehlen -


 
 Ein Geschäftspartner aus Wien suggerierte mir immer, das Kürbiskernöl aus der Steiermark eine 'gewisse' Wirkung haben soll......
 Darf es deshalb nicht fehlen |kopfkrat

 :m


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Heute das erste mal Omas Kohlrouladen:m meine fresse was für eine Arbeit;-))
> 
> bei euch heißen die glaub ich Krautwickel|kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Bei uns heißen die auch Kohlrouladen, wobei ich es persönlich lieber mit Wirsing mag, aber wurscht, mit nem Kappes geht es auch und deine sehen sehr sehr lecker aus! #6


----------



## Andal (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ein Geschäftspartner aus Wien suggerierte mir immer, das Kürbiskernöl aus der Steiermark eine 'gewisse' Wirkung haben soll......



Das sagt man vielen Sachen nach. Was habe ich schon Spargel verschlungen und außer recht strengen Gerüchen beim Pinkeln ist nie was passiert!


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Vom gepökelten Rind mag ich die Zunge recht gern. Mit viel Rotweinsoße und Kartoffelknödeln.


 
 Also Rinderzunge geht für mich Fischkopp mit nichts anderem als 'ner sehr scharfen Meerrettichsoße.


----------



## Franky (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ein Geschäftspartner aus Wien suggerierte mir immer, das Kürbiskernöl aus der Steiermark eine 'gewisse' Wirkung haben soll......
> Darf es deshalb nicht fehlen |kopfkrat
> 
> :m



Ob die deshalb auch Sankt Eiermark heisst.... :q
Meins kommt aus bremen! :m

Und die gepökelte rinderbrust kommt ins Labskaus!


----------



## Andal (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> ...'ner sehr scharfen Meerrettichsoße.



Die mag ich denn lieber zu einem langsam gesottenen Stück aus der Rinderschulter, oder zu einem Kronfleisch. #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> .....und außer recht strengen Gerüchen beim Pinkeln ist nie was passiert!


 
 Ich hatte auch nicht zwingend einen 'Golden Shower' gemeint...... :m:m:m


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Und die gepökelte rinderbrust kommt ins Labskaus!


 
 Jepp #6

 Aber Rinderzunge als Solo mit Kartüffels und Meerrettich Soße ist auch was Feines


----------



## Andal (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Aber Rinderzunge als Solo



Und falls was übrig bleibt. Kalt in ganz feine Streifen schneiden und mit Zwiebeln, Essig und Öl zu einem Salat anmachen!


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Und falls was übrig bleibt. Kalt in ganz feine Streifen schneiden und mit Zwiebeln, Essig und Öl zu einem Salat anmachen!


 

 #6#6  Sehr lägga !!!


----------



## Jens_74 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Also Rinderzunge geht für mich Fischkopp mit nichts anderem als 'ner sehr scharfen Meerrettichsoße.





Meerrettichsoße is was sau geiles. Hab da noch ein Rezept ausm Erzgebirge mit Meerrettich, Ei und eingeweichten Semmeln. Das gibt's bei uns oft an den Feiertagen zu Weihnachten zum Braten. Bratensoße natürlich auch. Die Meerrettichsoße kommt über die grünen Klöße. Poste ich demnächst mal. Ein Gedicht.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Jens_74 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute mal wieder etwas deftiger... Rindsrouladen.











Sent from mTalk


----------



## honeybee (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die sind aber klein, die Rouladen :q

Bei uns gabs heute Kaninchen, Klöße und Rotkraut


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

vom Zwergrind??


----------



## HeinBlöd (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Rindsrouladen.



Size matters...... |rolleyes


----------



## Saka (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Rouladen sind aber Sparversion


----------



## Jens_74 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Saka schrieb:


> Die Rouladen sind aber Sparversion


 
 Ja das stimmt schon, Geschmackssache, ich mag die lieber etwas dünner. Dafür gab's 12 Stück :q statt 6.


----------



## Jose (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt schon, Geschmackssache, ich mag die lieber etwas dünner. Dafür gab's 12 Stück :q statt 6.




ich seh nur zwei :vik:


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Jens_74,
hast du ein Rezept für uns ?




|wavey:


----------



## Franky (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich seh nur zwei :vik:



:q:q:q

Rouladen dürfen auch bei mir ruhig etwas "dicker" ausfallen. Zwiebel, Gürkchen und Speck müssen da ja schließlich rein...


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und büschen Maille


----------



## HeinBlöd (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> :q:q:q
> 
> Rouladen dürfen auch bei mir ruhig etwas "dicker" ausfallen. Zwiebel, Gürkchen und Speck müssen da ja schließlich rein...


 
 Und zusätzlich auf der Innenseite ordentlich mit Dijon-Senf bestrichen......


----------



## Jens_74 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Jens_74,
> hast du ein Rezept für uns ?
> |wavey:



 Hallo Nobbi,

 vorab und unabhängig von der Größe (die is Wurst), die schmecken sehr lecker aber einige werden meckern weil sie zu sehr "Standard" sind.
 Ich bin ja essenstechnisch eher ne Muschi und mag nicht so viel Zeug drinne und lieber ne klare Soße. Z.B. keinen Speck.
 Die Rouladen werden von beiden Seiten mit Salz, Pfeffer, Paprika gewürzt. Auf der Innenseite mit Senf bestrichen. 
 Außen auch ein bisschen Zucker.
 Und rein mach ich eigentlich nur Gurke (man kann auch Speck usw. rein tun -> nach Belieben).
 Dann wickeln, Rouladennadel durch und mit Butterschmalz richtig gut anbraten. Den Bratensaft abschöpfen und aufheben. Nicht verbraten lassen ! Der kommt später wieder ran. Wenn die Rouladen schön braun sind mit reichlich Rotwein ablöschen und bisschen köcheln lassen.
 Dann mit Gemüsebrühe auffüllen und ne Zwiebel + 2 Möhren ran. Das mache ich deshalb weil ich in der Soße keine Zwiebel mag (Muschi) aber den Geschmack möchte. Schön lange ganz leicht köcheln lassen. Am besten den Abend vorher machen. 
 Abschmecken tue ich dann weiter je nach Belieben mit 
 Sojasoße, Gewürzen usw.
 Zur mit Mehlschwitze noch bissel andicken.
 Und ganz wichtig -> Butter als Geschmacksträger darf nicht fehlen !!! Ist bei mir an fast jedem Essen dran.
 Ich hatte auch noch etwas Rinderbouillon rangemacht.


----------



## Franky (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Und zusätzlich auf der Innenseite ordentlich mit Dijon-Senf bestrichen......



Ja, wie denn sonst?!? Der braucht aber nicht so viel Platz.... :q


----------



## HeinBlöd (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> und büschen Maille


 

 Sorry nobbi,

 hat sich mit Deinem Post überschnitten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

morgen gibts was Klassisches - und ich krieg gekocht...
Kässchbädlse!!!!
:l:l:l:l:l:l


----------



## HeinBlöd (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und ich krieg gekocht...
> Kässchbädlse!!!!
> :l:l:l:l:l:l


 
 Sieht sie wenigstens gut aus ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

es geht hier ums Essen!!!!

ich würd doch nicht nicht ne anderweitig eingeplante Frau in meine Küche lassen - never!!!!

Bin bei meinem Kumpel, Kumpelsabend....


----------



## Jens_74 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> es geht hier ums Essen!!!!
> 
> ich würd doch nicht nicht ne anderweitig eingeplante Frau in meine Küche lassen - never!!!!
> 
> Bin bei meinem Kumpel, Kumpelsabend....


 
 Also doch keine Zimmerlinde, wie Andal sie jetzt genannt hätte :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nie niemals nie nich....................
 Für mich persönlich:
Essen- wichtig
Frauen - Zeitvertreib........


----------



## Riesenangler (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zur Rouladenfüllung. Zwiebeln ja, Senf ja, Speck ja, aber statt Gurke, müssen da Schinken oder einer Knacker oder Pfefferbeißer rein. Das ganze gewürzt mit Pfeffer oder einem sehr scharfen Paprika. Muss einem den Rachdn ausbrennen beim runterrutschen. Gurke versaut doch alles.


----------



## Jose (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> ...vorab und unabhängig von der Größe (die is Wurst), die schmecken sehr lecker aber einige werden meckern weil sie zu sehr "Standard" sind.
> Ich bin ja essenstechnisch eher ne Muschi und mag nicht so viel Zeug drinne und lieber ne klare Soße...




bist als boardferkel gemeldet :m





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Frauen - Zeitvertreib........


ich seh dich eher als frauen vertreibender... :q


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wem normale Rouladen zu klein sind, der soll sich mal an Matambre, der argentinischen Riesenroulade versuchen. In den verschiedenen Rezepten geht es mit 800 gr. Fleisch pro Stück los.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ch seh dich eher als frauen vertreibender... :q


in der Küche``

Ja. logisch..

Kann ich ja selber besser.. ;-)))


----------



## Jens_74 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> in der Küche``
> 
> Ja. logisch..
> 
> Kann ich ja selber besser.. ;-)))


 
 So sieht's aus. Ich werde aggro wenn ich net alleine in der Küche bin.


----------



## Jose (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> So sieht's aus. Ich werde aggro wenn ich net alleine in der Küche bin.



oder büro...
evtl. wegen der scheelen blicke bei den spar-rouladen? :m

würd mich schon interessieren, wie du da filigrane saure gurken untergebracht hast.

klingt gerade unangenehm im ohr ...sind so kleine hände...


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> So sieht's aus. Ich werde aggro wenn ich net alleine in der Küche bin.



Bei so was muss ich immer an den übelsten Küchen-Salbaderer aller Zeiten denken, den Biolek, wenn er mit Freunden ein Steinpilzrisotto kochen wollte. Boah ey... bei so einem kann einem der Hut hochgehen und die Vorstellung, dass irgendwer in den Töpfen herumstochert, während ich koche... das gäbe sicher derben Zoff! |supergri


----------



## Jose (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Wem normale Rouladen zu klein sind, der soll sich  mal an Matambre, der argentinischen Riesenroulade versuchen. In den  verschiedenen Rezepten geht es mit 800 gr. Fleisch pro Stück  los.




bist n sympath #6

matambre = hungertöter


----------



## Jens_74 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> oder büro...
> evtl. wegen der scheelen blicke bei den spar-rouladen? :m
> 
> würd mich schon interessieren, wie du da filigrane saure gurken untergebracht hast.
> ...


 
 In Streifen geschnitten. Das waren sehr filigrane Gürkchen :q
 Danke für die Board Ferkel Meldung :m


----------



## honeybee (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also mir wären die Rouladen definitiv zu klein gewesen......und Hunger macht Böse....


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das waren meine kleinen:mvor vor letzte Woche



|wavey:


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Also mir wären die Rouladen definitiv zu klein gewesen......und Hunger macht Böse....



Wer in zu dürre Rouladen beißt, wird böse meist. So!?


----------



## honeybee (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Das waren meine kleinen:mvor vor letzte Woche
> 
> |wavey:



Gute Größe.....da geht doch eh schon immer 1 beim anbraten verlustig. :m


----------



## honeybee (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Wer in zu dürre Rouladen beißt, wird böse meist. So!?



So in etwa :vik:
Fleisch ist mein Gemüse


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was auch gut kommt, ist wenn man sie zu den Gurken und Zwiebel mit einer guten Portion Verhackerts füllt. Das ist durch den Wolf gedrehter geräucherte Bauchspeck.


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mein Favorit, kohlroulade. Das ganze dann in eine rinderroulade ein gewickelt. :vik:


----------



## Jose (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

andererseits habe ich noch nie so leckere zahnstocher gesehen. kompliment, lecker für den zahn zwischendurch :m


----------



## Riesenangler (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Darüber lässt sich  verhanden.
Würg Kohlrouladen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Gute Größe.....da geht doch eh schon immer 1 beim anbraten verlustig. :m



ein sluck immer für den Koch|supergri


lg nobbi


----------



## HeinBlöd (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Bei so was muss ich immer an den übelsten Küchen-Salbaderer aller Zeiten denken, den Biolek, wenn er mit Freunden ein Steinpilzrisotto kochen wollte. Boah ey... bei so einem kann einem der Hut hochgehen und die Vorstellung, dass irgendwer in den Töpfen herumstochert, während ich koche... das gäbe sicher derben Zoff! |supergri



Dabei hat Biolek doch auch mal mit Wowereit gekocht und wollte nur bei ihm rumpfuschen, um ihm ein GANZ zart rosa Lammkottlettchen zu machen......|kopfkrat
War doch lieb gemeint....


----------



## honeybee (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Was auch gut kommt, ist wenn man sie zu den Gurken und Zwiebel mit einer guten Portion Verhackerts füllt. Das ist durch den Wolf gedrehter geräucherte Bauchspeck.



Das mache ich mit der gesamten Füllung so......Zwiebeln, Bauchspeck und Saure Gurken ganz klein zerwurschtelt in der Maschine.

Da kommt wenigstens keiner auf die Idee auszusortieren


----------



## Jens_74 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> andererseits habe ich noch nie so leckere zahnstocher gesehen. kompliment, lecker für den zahn zwischendurch :m


 
 Und ich dachte immer auf die Größe kommt's net an :c:c:c:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Das waren meine kleinen:mvor vor letzte Woche
> 
> 
> 
> |wavey:


 
 Nobbi,

 wenigstens Du weisst, wie sich sowas gehört #6


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Egal! Hauptsache viel und lecker!
Wenn ich doch nur noch soviel essen könnte wie früher#d


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Nobbi,
> 
> wenigstens Du weisst, wie sich sowas gehört #6



Na sag ich doch

Ein kleiner Schluck fürn Koch.
Ein kleiner Schritt ....für mich|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri




|wavey:


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich gegen einen kleinen Schluck hätte ich auch nix einzuwenden. Könnten auch zwei sein,
.


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Egal! Hauptsache viel und lecker!
> Wenn ich doch nur noch soviel essen könnte wie früher#d


Moin,
ich auch jetzt schon ,

nicht meer soo doll

#h


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und du bist noch ein ganz junger !


----------



## honeybee (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nächste Woche wird bei uns die Truhe weiter gefüllt.......dann ist auch wieder Kamerun im Haus......


Und im Stall sind noch paar Wachteln und Kaninchen.....ich liebe die dunkle, kalte Jahreszeit......die Waage auch:q


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was meinst du mit Kamerun? Ist das lecker?


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Kamerun? Ist das lecker?


das ist doch der kleine ...schwarze der die Colaflasche aufe rübe bekommen hat|kopfkrat


----------



## honeybee (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kamerunschaf......ober lecker. 
Ist vom Geschmack her zwischen Schaf und Wild.....ganz was feines.

Wir füllen immer immer im Herbst die Truhe. Momentan ist nicht viel drin. 3/4 Zicklein, 1 Vorderkeule noch vom Wildschwein, 4 Täubchen, 1 Kaninchen (3kg) Reh ist komplett alle.

Also kommt in den nächsten Wochen noch 1,5 Kamerunschaf, 1 Reh und eine halbe Wildsau. Und wenn ich glück habe noch 2 Zicklein.
3 Wachteln und 2 Kaninchen.....das reicht dann wieder eine Weile


----------



## Jens_74 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Kamerun? Ist das lecker?


 
 Kamerunschaf -> vermute ich.
 Geschmack + Zubereitung würde mich auch interessieren :q


----------



## honeybee (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Kamerunschaf -> vermute ich.
> Geschmack + Zubereitung würde mich auch interessieren :q



Geschmack siehe oben....zwischen Schaf und Wild (Reh)

Zubereitung mache ich immer "frei Schnauze". Schön kräftig anbraten und nur mit Salz + Pfeffer würzen. Dann Knobi dazu und Soße abbinden. Und immer wieder einkochen lassen. Musst halt immer daneben stehen....ein Schluck Rotwein schadet nicht.
Manchmal mache ich zum Schluss Saure Sahne ran....

Dazu Klöße und Rotkraut.

Von den ganzen Rippchen mache ich dann einen Grüne Bohnen Eintopf....


----------



## Jens_74 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Geschmack siehe oben....zwischen Schaf und Wild (Reh)
> 
> Zubereitung mache ich immer "frei Schnauze". Schön kräftig anbraten und nur mit Salz + Pfeffer würzen. Dann Knobi dazu und Soße abbinden. Und immer wieder einkochen lassen. Musst halt immer daneben stehen....ein Schluck Rotwein schadet nicht.
> Manchmal mache ich zum Schluss Saure Sahne ran....


 
 Danke Jana,

 klingt sehr lecker. Mal sehen ob ich mal in den Genuss komme da ran zu kommen.
 Was mich aber auch sehr reizt -> du schriebst von Täubchen.
 habe ich bestimmt 25 Jahre nicht gegessen, weiß aber das die sowas von lecker waren. Mein Vater hat früher Tauben und Karnickel gezüchtet. Ab und zu gab's mal Täubchen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere dunkles Fleisch aber extrem zart und lecker. Wesentlich leckerer als Hähnchen oder Pute.
 Aber auch filigran, man brauch mehr als eins um satt zu werden


----------



## Jose (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kaninchen 3 kg? das ist dann ein belgischer riese, oder?


----------



## honeybee (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also unser Nachbar hat Tauben.......haste Geld und kannst´s nicht sehn liegen, kauf dir Tauben und lass sie fliegen :q

Er versorgt immer mein "Viehzeugs" wenn wir mal nicht da sind. Und ab und an schlachtet er eben auch.

Pro Person braucht man schon 2 Tauben. Er rupft sie schon immer und ich muss sie nur noch ausnehmen. Dafür zahle ich 2,50€ pro Taube

Ich liebe Täubchen, finde es aber Frevel wenn man sie mir Gehacktem füllt...da geht dieser typische Geschmack verloren. Ich koche sie nur und mache Bandnudeln dazu. Dunkles Fleisch und kein Fett....


----------



## honeybee (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> kaninchen 3 kg? das ist dann ein belgischer riese, oder?



Blauer Wiener.....hatten alle im schnitt Netto zwischen 2,8 und 3kg. Lebend wird zwischen 4,25 und 5,25kg angestrebt


----------



## honeybee (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jetzt habe ich die......wenn ich da auf ein Schlachtgewicht von 600-700g komme, bin ich gut....


----------



## Jose (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

du machst mich jeckig, lana.
könnt man das arrangieren 10+ täubchen für mich?????

seit ich keine tauben mehr halten kann und 'mein'  bauer im himmel ist ist not angesagt.

kann man das glauben? ich leb in bonn mit nem südstadtviertel voller geldsäcke und delikatessen- läden und -metzger und sonstige "hühtere", aber täubchen können sie nicht besorgen (n zicklein alle halbe jahre evtl.)
die haben doch keine ahnung von der wahren qualität  von "bauernfraß".


wär was, jana, fürchte aber da steh ich ganz am ende der km-langen schlange.


bidde bidde...


( ich sag nur salmis de pigeons...)


----------



## Jens_74 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ich koche sie nur und mache Bandnudeln dazu. Dunkles Fleisch und kein Fett....



 Genauso kenne ich das auch aus meiner Kindheit, zwar nicht mit Bandnudeln, aber gekocht und dunkles absolut fettfreies leckeres Fleisch was auf der Zunge zergeht.
 Leider nie wieder in den Genuss gekommen da heute kaum noch einer Tauben züchtet :-( Wir hatten früher Brieftauben und Kings (die Kings waren aber hauptsächlich zur Ausstellung). An den war aber wesentlich mehr Fleisch dran.


----------



## honeybee (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> du machst mich jeckig, lana.
> könnt man das arrangieren 10+ täubchen für mich?????
> 
> seit ich keine tauben mehr halten kann und 'mein'  bauer im himmel ist ist not angesagt.
> ...



Bis jetzt bist Du der erste der was haben will.....muss ich aber anderen Quellen anzapfen......mein Nachbar hat nicht so viele. Aber wenn es im Fleisch geht, habe ich überall "Beziehungen".

Müsste sie eben nur hier schon z.B. 4er weise einfrieren und dann verschicken.

Ich horch mal rum bei meinen Quellen


----------



## Jose (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mach #6
dürfen dann auch locker 20+ sein.

erfüll meine sehnsucht...:k


und jens: das ist NIX für den boardferkelfahnder :m


----------



## Jens_74 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich die......wenn ich da auf ein Schlachtgewicht von 600-700g komme, bin ich gut....


 
 Bin eigentlich schmerzfrei, aber den könnte ich net Schlachten :c


----------



## honeybee (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich kann aber nix versprechen.....hätte aber evtl. noch 1-2 "Lieferanten"
Versuch macht klug......und ich versuche.


----------



## Jens_74 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> mach #6
> dürfen dann auch locker 20+ sein.
> 
> erfüll meine sehnsucht...:k
> ...


 
 Da könnte ich vielleicht mal behilflich sein.
 Ich fahre öfters mal dienstlich in die Richtung... ist zwar ein Umweg über Bonn nach MG... aber ich wohne net weit weg von Jana.


----------



## honeybee (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Bin eigentlich schmerzfrei, aber den könnte ich net Schlachten :c



Häää.....ich habe alles voll mit denen. Und du glaubst gar nicht, wie lecker die sind. Ganz zartes kurzfaßriges Fleisch.
Rasse:  Farbenzwerg hotot
DER ist natürlich ein Sonderfall.....ist von der Europasiegerschau in Prag. Aaaaber, er deckt nicht mehr zuverlässig. Ist ein ganz lieber aber in der Pfanne auf Gemüsebett macht er sich auch gut. 

Und Kaninchen geräuchert......ihr habt ja keine Ahnung. #d
Gerade die kleinen. 
Genauso wie geräucherte Wachteln.

Vor allem weis ich, wo all das Fleisch her kommt, was wir essen. Schwein gibt es nur in Form von Roster und Rostbrätel....sonst nicht.


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tauben in der Suppe.......... Nektar und Ambrosia in einem! #6


----------



## Jens_74 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Häää.....ich habe alles voll mit denen. Und du glaubst gar nicht, wie lecker die sind. Ganz zartes kurzfaßriges Fleisch.


 
 Das glaube ich doch. Der is aber doch schon niedlich...
 Essen ja, aber selber schlachten... nur mit Überwindung.
 Jaaaaaaaa, ich bin de Boardmuschi...


----------



## Jose (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ihr beiden, Jana und Jens, das einzige was fest ist: Jose will täubchen.
wenn ihr dabei helfen könnt seid ihr mir gleich lieb wie wenns nicht klappt.

aber in meine gebete seid ihr eingeschlossen ("herr, gib mich lecker täubchen")

aaah, täubchen... ( Thomas: die sind sogar mit schbädsle legger :m)


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Habe früher tauben selber geschoysen, aber nach den neuen Gesetzen ist das nicht mehr so einfach.


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Habe früher tauben selber geschoysen, aber nach den neuen Gesetzen ist das nicht mehr so einfach.



Eine gute Zwille macht keinen Lärm. Wenn du wissen willst, wie man eine gute Zwille baut, PN.


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Eine gute Zwille macht keinen Lärm. Wenn du wissen willst, wie man eine gute Zwille baut, PN.



Mach mal, bitte. Hatte beim jagdherrn immer nur Schrot frei :vik:


----------



## Jose (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schlachten, selber schlachten.
das ist schon ein thema, kein leichtes.

ich hab, auch schwarz. 
tauben, hühner, kaninchen, schafe, hängebauchschweine (ein unnützes geschenk) und gänse.

mach ich locker wieder - nur gänse nicht. deren blaue augen...

fische schlachte ich auch - und wärs erlaubt, auch petaner: schmecken wie schwein ( info aus "südseegeschichten")


----------



## honeybee (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Das glaube ich doch. Der is aber doch schon niedlich...
> Essen ja, aber selber schlachten... nur mit Überwindung.
> Jaaaaaaaa, ich bin de Boardmuschi...



Nee wieso....ich schlachte die auch nicht selber. Ich lasse mir da meinen Vereinsvorsitzenden kommen. Zahle ich eben die 1,-€ pro Tier. 
Federvieh und Fisch kein Thema. Aber Säugetiere....kann ich nicht.

Ist wie mit den Zicklein. Da verkauft einer 5 Zicklein 6 Monate alt wegen Platzproblemen. Das Tier für 35,-€ Euronen. Ich bin gleich zu unserem Fleischer....20,-€ pro Tier Schlachten und küchenfertig zerlegen. 

Ich war halt so ehrlich und habe dem Verkäufer gesagt, das ich 3 nehme (2 für uns und 1 für nen Freund). Ahhhhhhh da muss erst der Familienrat einberufen werden. Mein Gott, das sind Nutztiere. 

Das ist wie mit den Kaninchen. Bei uns fallen zur Zeit alle Ausstellungen aus, wegen RHD Seuche. Ich habe dieses Jahr umsonst gezüchtet, obwohl ich von der RHD verschont wurde. Ich brauche aber Platz für neue Nachzuchten. Also....Pfanne.

Laufenten...auch sehr lecker.....habe ich selber geschlachtet. Nur die Rupferei nervt.


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gibt auch Ei e möglichkeit tauben ohne Messer in taubenbrust zu verwandeln.
Auf Grund d der mitleser aus dem veganbereich Verzicht ich auf nähere Beschreibung.....


----------



## Jose (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jana, ich glaub, das wird eine feste beziehung, voll fleischlich :m


----------



## Jose (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Gibt auch Ei e möglichkeit tauben ohne Messer in taubenbrust zu verwandeln.
> Auf Grund d der mitleser aus dem veganbereich Verzicht ich auf nähere Beschreibung.....



wenn du schlachten meinst, dann ist messer tabu.

und wichtigst: vor dem ersten ausflug, weil besser werden die nicht


----------



## Jens_74 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Nee wieso....ich schlachte die auch nicht selber. Ich lasse mir da meinen Vereinsvorsitzenden kommen. Zahle ich eben die 1,-€ pro Tier.
> Federvieh und Fisch kein Thema. Aber Säugetiere....kann ich nicht.
> 
> Ist wie mit den Zicklein. Da verkauft einer 5 Zicklein 6 Monate alt wegen Platzproblemen. Das Tier für 35,-€ Euronen. Ich bin gleich zu unserem Fleischer....20,-€ pro Tier Schlachten und küchenfertig zerlegen.
> ...


 
 Machste richtig. Würde ich auch so machen.
 Bei Fisch habe ich auch kein Problem, bei größeren Hasen auch nicht. Bin ich als Kind schon beim zugucken geimpft wurden. Aber da ich leider eh keine halten/züchten kann steht das eh nicht zur Frage. Aber wenn du die Möglichkeit hast ist das doch super.
 Mein bisheriger Züchter ist leider nicht von RHD verschont wurden :-(


----------



## honeybee (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> Jana, ich glaub, das wird eine feste beziehung, voll fleischlich :m



Na ist doch so......ich brauche keine Kartoffeln, Klöße oder anderes Beiwerk.....mache ich nur Anstandshalber. :m

Und was kann einem besseres passieren, zu wissen, wo das Fleisch her kommt und das es frisch ist. Und dazu noch mindestens um die hälfte preiswerter wie im Geschäft.


----------



## honeybee (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Limousin Rind.....das kg 8,50€

man muss nur die Augen offen halten


----------



## Riesenangler (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tauben schlachten ganz einfach. Den Kopf zwischen Zeigefinger und Mittelfinger einklemmen. Leicht drehen und mit einem kurzen und kräftigen Ruck abreißen. Gibt zwar ne leichte Sauerei, aber geht schnell und man muss nicht mit irgendwelche Knüppel, Messer oder Äxten rum hantieren. Denn wer damit nicht umkann verletzt sich nur und quält das Tier. Dann rupfen und ausnehmen und das wars auch schon.


----------



## Jens_74 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Tauben schlachten ganz einfach. Den Kopf zwischen Zeigefinger und Mittelfinger einklemmen. Leicht drehen und mit einem kurzen und kräftigen Ruck abreißen. Gibt zwar ne leichte Sauerei, aber geht schnell und man muss nicht mit irgendwelche Knüppel, Messer oder Äxten rum hantieren. Denn wer damit nicht umkann verletzt sich nur und quält das Tier. Dann rupfen und ausnehmen und das wars auch schon.


 
 Jepp, so hat das mein Vater früher auch gemacht. Und der kleine Jens hat zugeguckt.


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geht auch ohne rupfen. Aber ich mö.chte dass hier nicht beschreiben --


----------



## Jens_74 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Limousin Rind.....das kg 8,50€
> 
> man muss nur die Augen offen halten


 
 @Jose

 ich glaube sie möchte uns jetzt komplett (Fleisch)wuschig machen. Mir tropft der Zahn leicht.


----------



## Riesenangler (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und? Irendwelche Psychische Schäden davon getragen? Ne? Sag ich doch. Das normalste der Welt.


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nö, No problememo. Aber peta liest mit.


----------



## honeybee (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> @Jose
> 
> ich glaube sie möchte uns jetzt komplett (Fleisch)wuschig machen. Mir tropft der Zahn leicht.



Ooooooch wieso......Mindestabnahme ist 5kg in gemischten Paketen. (Rouladen, Braten, Suppenfleisch)

Und wie ich gerade sehe.....welch zufall. Von dem hatte ich meine erste Blaue Wiener Häsin......die wir heute verspeist hatten.

Da geht noch was am Preis


----------



## Riesenangler (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Petaner schlachte ich auch so. Nur eben nicht zwischen den Fingern sonder zwischen der Linken und der Rechten eingefasst mit Fuß im Genick.


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Meinst du Kaninchen?
Hasen sind was anderes...


----------



## honeybee (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Meinst du Kaninchen?
> Hasen sind was anderes...



Ja Kaninchen "klugscheißmodus aus":m

Bei uns im Verein gibt es sogar einen Phrasenhase.....jeder der Karnickel, Hase oder ähnliche Ausdrücke verwendet muss 1,-€ zahlen.


----------



## Jose (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Tauben schlachten ganz einfach. Den Kopf zwischen Zeigefinger und Mittelfinger einklemmen. Leicht drehen und mit einem kurzen und kräftigen Ruck abreißen. Gibt zwar ne leichte Sauerei, aber geht schnell und man muss nicht mit irgendwelche Knüppel, Messer oder Äxten rum hantieren. Denn wer damit nicht umkann verletzt sich nur und quält das Tier. Dann rupfen und ausnehmen und das wars auch schon.




jaa, so irgendwie....


nein, so nun gar nicht: beschriebene fingerhaltung stimmt, das drehen ist falsch bzw. quälerisch ungenau.
es geht ums überstrecken, sprich genickbruch.

hälschen umfassen, "lang machen" und dann den nick hart und entschieden nach hinten machen: genickbruch und sofortiger exitus, unblutig!
ist jetzt keine perfekte anleitung, wahrlich nicht, wer tötet muss es lernen und erfährt auch schreckliches.

mich hat es gelehrt: töten wurde uns nicht in die wiege gelegt


----------



## Jens_74 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ooooooch wieso......Mindestabnahme ist 5kg in gemischten Paketen. (Rouladen, Braten, Suppenfleisch)
> 
> Und wie ich gerade sehe.....welch zufall. Von dem hatte ich meine erste Blaue Wiener Häsin......die wir heute verspeist hatten.
> 
> Da geht noch was am Preis


 
 5 kg is natürlich gleich mal recht viel, aber kein Problem.
 Ganz ehrlich... wenn ich weiß ich bekomme was ordentliches vom privaten Züchter -> is mir der Preis fast scheiß egal.
 Die Qualität kann man mit dem Supermarktscheiß net vergleichen. Da gebe ich mein Geld gerne.
 Als mittlerweile Städter bin ich überhaupt froh an sowas ranzukommen.


----------



## Riesenangler (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wir haben aber alle ein potenzielles Talent dafür. Jeder kann es und würde es auch tun. Mann genauso wie Frau müssen nur genug Motiviert werden. Und nun zurück zum Thema. Lecker Happi Happi.


----------



## Jose (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Und? Irendwelche Psychische Schäden davon getragen? Ne? Sag ich doch. Das normalste der Welt.





pennfanatic schrieb:


> Nö, No problememo. Aber peta liest mit.





Riesenangler schrieb:


> Petaner schlachte ich auch so. Nur eben nicht zwischen den Fingern sonder zwischen der Linken und der Rechten eingefasst mit Fuß im Genick.




da hab ich doch den eindruck, entweder die wissen nicht worum es wirklich geht oder die wollen hier halloween machen.

für mich absolut OT.


----------



## honeybee (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

5kg ist wirklich nicht viel......da irrst Du dich.

Rechne gerade beim Suppenfleisch mal noch Knochen dazu.

Und ehrlich, auch wenn das Rindfleisch vergleichsweise recht günstig im Supermarkt zu bekommen ist (Globus 6,90€ Gulasch und Rouladen 8,90€)
Der Wasseranteil ist doch sehr immens. 

Ich kaufe dann lieber von kleinen Bauern, wo ich weis, das es den Tieren gut ging und die Fleischqualität super ist.


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich rede von bereits Geschossenen , also toten tauben,


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ich rede von bereits Geschossenen , also toten tauben,



Und wie willst du die tote Taube noch schänden? Die macht man küchenfertig und da geht mir Peta doch am Ar... vorbei. ALso hau raus was du meinst, ich steh total auf der Leitung.

@Jose: Frag mal bei den ortsansäßigen Reisetaubenüchtern an, die haben immer was über. 

Gerade die Jungvögel, die auf dem Heimweg noch ein wenig felderten, werden nicht alt, aus Angst das sie Krankheiten einschleppen könnten.


----------



## Jens_74 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> 5kg ist wirklich nicht viel......da irrst Du dich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





So ist es. Merkt man sofort ob und wieviel Wasser rauskommt. Und dafür gebe ich gerne dem privaten mehr. Hätte ich die Möglichkeit würde ich nur privat kaufen. Ich arbeite nicht wenig und bin kein Millionär aber gut. Davon dürfen aber die einheimischen Züchter gerne was abhaben die mit der Zucht n Haufen Arbeit haben.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Riesenangler (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Jose. Der Boardmetzger weiß genau worum es hier geht. Um lecker Futter. Dazu gehört auch die Beschaffung. Und nur so nebenher, ich esse noch genüßlich meinen Burger und schaue ganz locker bei einer Hirn-OP zu. Und das ist nun wirklich OT.


----------



## honeybee (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> So ist es. Merkt man sofort ob und wieviel Wasser rauskommt. Und dafür gebe ich gerne dem privaten mehr. Hätte ich die Möglichkeit würde ich nur privat kaufen. Ich arbeite nicht wenig und bin kein Millionär aber gut. Davon dürfen aber die einheimischen Züchter gerne was abhaben die mit der Zucht n Haufen Arbeit haben.
> 
> Sent from mTalk



Also wenn Du was haben willst....von dem Limousin Rind....ich habe gerade 10kg vorbestellt. Die schlachten irgend wann im November. Ich habe aber schon "angedroht" das es eventuell mehr wird.

Wie geschrieben.....Mindestabnahme 5kg gemischt. Für Dich wäre es ja ein leichtes, Du könntest ja hier frisch abholen


----------



## Jens_74 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Also wenn Du was haben willst....von dem Limousin Rind....ich habe gerade 10kg vorbestellt. Die schlachten irgend wann im November. Ich habe aber schon "angedroht" das es eventuell mehr wird.
> 
> 
> 
> Wie geschrieben.....Mindestabnahme 5kg gemischt. Für Dich wäre es ja ein leichtes, Du könntest ja hier frisch abholen





Klingt gut.  machen wir per PN aus.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zu dem Thema habe ich neulich ein klasse Video entdeckt, das ist Esskultur, und Schlachten gehört dazu.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhk2_ZY7Law&list=PL5I0f4K5jp-eAAivp_yFAhK-91swiF8zO&index=2


----------



## Jose (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> ... schaue ganz locker bei einer Hirn-OP zu. ...



n selfie? :vik:

auch OT...


----------



## honeybee (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also in Ungarn und in Rumänien (wo wir dieses Jahr uns 2 Wochen durchgeschlagen haben), ist das schlachten das normalste der Welt.

Selbstversorger eben. Ich finde daran auch nix verwerfliches. Im Gegenteil. Vor allem ist da auch der Fleischkonsum nicht so hoch....

Allerdings wunderte es mich, denn wir waren bei Rumänen eingeladen, die extra einen Sau schlachteten für uns.....die Tauben auf dem Dach aber waren nur Deko. Konnten die gar nicht verstehen, das wir die essen. Die sind nur zum anschauen......


----------



## Riesenangler (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mir sind gerade die OPs ausgegangen. :vik:


----------



## pennfanatic (1. November 2016)

*s meinst AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was meinst du mit ops. Bin schon älter .....-


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eine Bekannte, hat den Hof voller Hühner und Tauben. Die werden Steinalt oder gehen durch den Fuchs. Selbst ist sie davon keine.

Ich habe erheblich seltener selbst geschlachtet, u.a. Ziege. Aber was mich hier nervt, ist die Gedankenlosigkeit mit der geschlachtet wird. Ich hab einen Schussapparat, und hab den auch schon angeboten, aber viele schlachten durch Herzstich, der auch mal in die Lunge gehen kann. Das ist dann bei 100KG Schwein nicht mehr lustig. Stört sich niemand dran.

In dem Umgang mit der Kreatur spiegeln sich auch die eigenen Lebensumstände wider, und die sind für viele hart.


----------



## Jose (1. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Also in Ungarn und in Rumänien ...



hmmm, ich halte das für vorgeschützt, weil ICH das so gemacht hätte nach dem motto "friss mein schwein, meine kuh, mein schaf, meine ziege, aber HÄNDE WEG VON MEINEN TAUBEN".

die leute scheinen mir wenn nicht seelen-, dann geschmacksverwandt.

gute leute


----------



## Jose (1. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> ... Aber was mich hier nervt, ist die Gedankenlosigkeit mit der geschlachtet wird...



lieber Testudo, das ist das erste mal, dass ich einer völlig falschen wahrnehmung trotzdem meinen respekt erweise.


aber völlig falsch.

falsch!


----------



## pennfanatic (1. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also ein geschossen es Reh, eine Sau oder sogar eine taqube, liefere ich beim zustayndigen förster ab. Der entscheidet was damit passiert.


----------



## Riesenangler (1. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Seit wann entscheidet der Förster was mit Wild geschieht? Nach meiner Kenntnis hat der Revierpächt/Inhaber zu befinden. Ok, oft sind dann Förster aber auch Jäger.
Testudo,was heißt hier Gedankenlos??? Die Tiere sterben nun mal nicht durch Herzinfarkt sondrrn werden durch Schuss und Blutentzug zu Tode gebracht. Ist nicht immer schön aber leider so und notwendig.
Und ich weiß sehr genau was ich da tue.


----------



## honeybee (1. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Eine Bekannte, hat den Hof voller Hühner und Tauben. Die werden Steinalt oder gehen durch den Fuchs. Selbst ist sie davon keine.
> 
> Ich habe erheblich seltener selbst geschlachtet, u.a. Ziege. Aber was mich hier nervt, ist die Gedankenlosigkeit mit der geschlachtet wird. Ich hab einen Schussapparat, und hab den auch schon angeboten, aber viele schlachten durch Herzstich, der auch mal in die Lunge gehen kann. Das ist dann bei 100KG Schwein nicht mehr lustig. Stört sich niemand dran.
> 
> In dem Umgang mit der Kreatur spiegeln sich auch die eigenen Lebensumstände wider, und die sind für viele hart.



Ja aber das "ist eben so"....

Da mag es in Ungarn sicherlich noch wesentlich kultivierter zugehen. Wir waren in den Karpaten, haben uns im "Wald" verfahren und nur so ne Scherze. Wenn man sagt, sie leben im 16. Jhrdt ist das teilweise noch geschmeichelt.

Aber hey.....diese Menschen sind herzlich, freundlich, nicht neidisch, hilfsbereit und geben ihr letztes Hemd.
Geh mal hier zu einem Deutschen, und frage, ob Du auf dessem Grundstück campieren kannst.....
In Rumänien kein Thema,,,,,da wird dann noch Tschuika/Palinka und alles mögliche aufgetischt. Und früh wird Kaffeewasser gekocht, damit die "Gäste" sich nen Kaffee machen können.

Und selber leben diese Menschen in absoluter Armut


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> lieber Testudo, das ist das erste mal, dass ich einer völlig falschen wahrnehmung trotzdem meinen respekt erweise.
> 
> 
> aber völlig falsch.
> ...



verstehe dich nicht. Meine Aussage bezog sich auf die Hausschlachtung hier, in Ungarn. Was meinst du?

@Jana: schöne Reiseform, wir waren mit einem Jeep und Dachzelt unterwegs. Und wir haben auch viele leibe Menschen kennen gelernt,


----------



## honeybee (1. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> @Jana: schöne Reiseform, wir waren mit einem Jeep und Dachzelt unterwegs. Und wir haben auch viele leibe Menschen kennen gelernt,



Was schöneres gibts nicht für mich..... Natur, Ruhe und liebe Menschen (wenn man Bedarf hat)


----------



## Riesenangler (1. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Testudo. Kann sein, das ich dich auch total falsch verstanden habe. Dann bitte ich hiermit um Entschuldigung. Aber yennoch, wir schweifen mal wieder total vom Tröötthema ab. Lecker Essen.


----------



## Jens_74 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Also in Ungarn und in Rumänien (wo wir dieses Jahr uns 2 Wochen durchgeschlagen haben), ist das schlachten das normalste der Welt.
> 
> Selbstversorger eben. Ich finde daran auch nix verwerfliches. Im Gegenteil. Vor allem ist da auch der Fleischkonsum nicht so hoch....
> 
> Allerdings wunderte es mich, denn wir waren bei Rumänen eingeladen, die extra einen Sau schlachteten für uns.....die Tauben auf dem Dach aber waren nur Deko. Konnten die gar nicht verstehen, das wir die essen. Die sind nur zum anschauen......



Es kann sein das ich damit völlig falsch liege. Falls ja, Sorry. Ich weiß es nicht genau. Aber man sagt ja frei lebende Tauben (okay die vielleicht nicht) oder auch Tauben in der Stadt (die aber auf jeden Fall) sind die Ratten der Lüfte.
Die fressen alles, auch das was sie nicht fressen sollten und haben oft Krankheiten. Ob ich so eine essen möchte... Besser nicht. Da wäre mir eine aus einer Taubenvoliere schon lieber. Vielleicht ist das dort auch so....

 Oder die sind dort heilig.


----------



## Jens_74 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ja aber das "ist eben so"....
> 
> Da mag es in Ungarn sicherlich noch wesentlich kultivierter zugehen. Wir waren in den Karpaten, haben uns im "Wald" verfahren und nur so ne Scherze. Wenn man sagt, sie leben im 16. Jhrdt ist das teilweise noch geschmeichelt.
> 
> ...


 
 Klasse, das ist was, was dir vermutlich fast kein anderer Urlaub geben kann.


----------



## Jose (1. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

stadttauben geht nicht. dann hätt ich kein bezugs-problem.
nein. 
muss schon ein halter sein und zwar einer mit verstand, weil irgendeine geflogene taube ist evtl. zäh aber immer geschmacklich reizvoll, der wirkliche taubengenuss kommt aber erst voll sexistisch, wenn sie jung sind und vor dem ersten flug geschlachtet werden: dann haben sie das größte gewicht und die verführerischsten brüste.

ist so. sorry.


----------



## Jose (1. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> verstehe dich nicht. Meine Aussage bezog sich auf die Hausschlachtung hier, in Ungarn. Was meinst du?...



tut mir leid, hab den bezug zu ungarn und irgendeiner meuchelei statt bolzen usw, übersehen.

gebe ich dir recht.

ich hab nur "gedankenlosigkeit beim töten" wahrgenommen und dann auch auf mich bezogen.
tut mir leid, falsch verstanden.


----------



## PhantomBiss (1. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Also ein geschossen es Reh, eine Sau oder sogar eine taqube, liefere ich beim zustayndigen förster ab. Der entscheidet was damit passiert.



Also das musst du mir erklären. Bezieht sich deine Jagd auf ein Staatsjagdrevier?


----------



## PhantomBiss (1. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> wenn sie jung sind und vor dem ersten flug geschlachtet werden: dann haben sie das größte gewicht und die verführerischsten brüste.
> 
> ist so. sorry.



Da gabs früher mal Methoden... :m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Seit wann entscheidet der Förster was mit Wild geschieht? Nach meiner Kenntnis hat der Revierpächt/Inhaber zu befinden. Ok, oft sind dann Förster aber auch Jäger.



Wenn er im Staatsforst auf Begehungsschein jagt, dann entscheidet das logischerweise das Forstamt, denn die sind quasi der Inhaber bzw. Bewirtschafter.




Jens_74 schrieb:


> Es kann sein das ich damit völlig falsch liege. Falls ja, Sorry. Ich weiß es nicht genau. Aber man sagt ja frei lebende Tauben (okay die vielleicht nicht) oder auch Tauben in der Stadt (die aber auf jeden Fall) sind die Ratten der Lüfte.
> Die fressen alles, auch das was sie nicht fressen sollten und haben oft Krankheiten. Ob ich so eine essen möchte... Besser nicht. Da wäre mir eine aus einer Taubenvoliere schon lieber.




Stadttauben sind in der Tat fliegende Ratten.Da würde ich auch dankend verzichten!
Wenn schon, dann mußt du vom Jäger diverse Wildtauben beziehen oder dich an einen Züchter wenden.
Mein Haus-und Magenfleischer hält nebenbei Tauben, da bekomm ich auch ab und an welche, 3 Steine für den gerupften Vogel.
Absolut zartes, dunkles, wildähnliches Fleisch.

Und es passen sogar diese unaussprechlichen, schwäbischen Teigwaren als Beilage dazu.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



PhantomBiss schrieb:


> Also das musst du mir erklären. Bezieht sich deine Jagd auf ein Staatsjagdrevier?



So ist es


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Bin eigentlich schmerzfrei, aber den könnte ich net Schlachten :c



wieso??, Du machst ja auch Rouladen von Zwergrindern|kopfkrat


----------



## Riesenangler (1. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich kann den schon Schlachten. Ist für mich eh nur ein Tier solangen es lebt. Danach ist es Material. Klingt hart, ist aber so.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heid gob 's a guads Schweiners mid Reibegnedl wia vom Opa


----------



## Riesenangler (1. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sabber tropf tropf.


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Heid gob 's a guads Schweiners mid Reibegnedl wia vom Opa



Sieht top aus !


----------



## Jose (1. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Heid gob 's a guads Schweiners mid Reibegnedl wia vom Opa


sieht gut aus #6

aber wie die geriebenen knödel deines opas aussahen mag ich mir wirklich nicht vorstellen und erst recht nicht, was du beim essen so alles machst.


edit: mag sein, dass ich da ne falsche übersetzung erwischt hab |rolleyes


vergessen: heute riefkooche, reibekuchen, kartoffelpuffer und dann ne für zwei tage verstunkene küche.
(der einzige haken...)


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

_Wenn der Patronengurt länger wird als die Flinte_ wird man älter


#h


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (2. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> _Wenn der Patronengurt länger wird als die Flinte_ wird man älter
> #h



...und wenn die Glocken länger sind als der Strick........|kopfkrat
... pinkeln im Stehen ist wieder angesagt :q


----------



## honeybee (2. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei uns gibt es heute leeeeeeecker hausschlachtene Wurstsuppe mit Fadennudeln. Und bissl Wellfleisch dazu


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ihr kocht wohl alle nicht unter der Woche?:q

Das heutige Abendbrot


----------



## Franky (3. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nur in Ausnahmefällen. Gutes Essen braucht Zeit - und im Zweifel wird aufgetaut...


----------



## Jose (3. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

immer, jeden tag, es sei denn, ich kann einen gutschein einlösen.

fourme d'ambert, felsengreyerzer 18 monate gereift, ringsalami     savoyen, artischockensalat, marinierte bohnen, tintenfischsalat,     flusskrebssalat


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schbädlse, Schweinerücken, Zwiwwlsooß un grieana Salaad....

Morgen klassisches Schnitzel (Schwein) mit schwäbischem Kartoffelsalat...

[youtube1]6I7yD1Ce5Yw[/youtube1]


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> immer, jeden tag, es sei denn, ich kann einen gutschein einlösen.
> 
> fourme d'ambert, felsengreyerzer 18 monate gereift, ringsalami     savoyen, artischockensalat, marinierte bohnen, tintenfischsalat,     flusskrebssalat



Sieht äusserst lecker aus


----------



## Jose (3. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

lecker Thomas, die schbädsle tät ich als rheinländer gleich recyclen in der schweineproduktion. überhaupt versteh ich euch schwobn nicht: kartoffeln &teigware, schbageddis&linsen (ja, hatte reichlich freudige schwäbinnen mit wermutsgetropfter küche):


so verschwenderisch die angeblich sparsamen  schwaben... (lies, lies...[lügen])


hätte ja eher auf einen "will-auch-so-nen-gutschein"-post gedibbt :m


----------



## Jose (3. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Sieht äusserst lecker aus



Jana, ist es auch. das angerührte allerdings weniger lecker als teuer.

aber die wurst und die käse, hmmmmmmmmm, der greyerzer toppt noch den fourme.


----------



## pennfanatic (3. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

War das in den kunststoffbechern vom Griechen, oder aus einem feinkostgeschäft?


----------



## Jose (3. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> War das in den kunststoffbechern vom Griechen, oder aus einem feinkostgeschäft?



pffffffffff, was denkst du denn?


das waren keine "kunststoffbecherchen" sondern nachhaltige umverpackungen.

und ja, mehr als "ein feinkostgeschäft", first place in bonn.

mach mich nicht an, alter!!!!

aber wo die das zeug kaufen, da würd ich noch nicht mal ne prothese für ins feuer halten...


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> Jana, ist es auch. das angerührte allerdings weniger lecker als teuer.
> 
> aber die wurst und die käse, hmmmmmmmmm, der greyerzer toppt noch den fourme.


 
 Hättest den Gutschein vllt. vorausschauender in Käse/Wurst und ein gutes Tröpfchen investieren sollen |rolleyes
 Wäre 'ne bessere Kombi gewesen...


----------



## Jose (3. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hätte hätte fahrradkette...
das war schon der richtige wunschzettel.
(hab das ja nur geschrieben, um pennfanatic aus evtl. speichelfluss abzuhelfen).


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also heute hatte ich meine Wachteln geschlachtet.....legen tun sie jetzt sowieso nicht mehr.

Wir wollen sie mal räuchern. Geräucherte Laufente war äußerst lecker....so hoffe ich, das es die Wachteln auch sind


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> immer, jeden tag, es sei denn, ich kann einen gutschein einlösen.
> 
> fourme d'ambert, felsengreyerzer 18 monate gereift, ringsalami savoyen, artischockensalat, marinierte bohnen, tintenfischsalat, flusskrebssalat



Die andere alte-Naive wäre Preisskat......





Mehr Masse, als Klasse ( wie bei Dir ), aber als Steckrübenkind kriegt man auch sowas runter. |wavey:


----------



## Jose (3. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

steckrübenkind? 

ich glaub du übertreibst


----------



## Jose (3. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so, hab angefangen die geschenkliste abzu"arbeiten", dem verfallsdatum folgend.  als erstes also den flusskrebssalat.
möchte mich gar nicht über weiter über die zutaten auslassen außer: alles leckerer müll. schmeckt nach frischzitronepetersilieundundund, 100g glaub ich 3.90 €, krebschen zäh und trocken, völlig denaturierter geschmack.

ich denk da an die in nem zufluss zum Tarn reichlichst gesammelte krebse nur in salzwasser...
ok, waren evtl. besonders lecker, weil die bäche radioakiv belastet waren

aber egal: nie wieder, lieber wachteln und mit turteln tauben, ääh, mit tauben turteln 



nachgeschmeckt: eigentlich ungenießbare saure pappe


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich bin schon am werkeln mit den Tauben


----------



## Franky (4. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> steckrübenkind?
> 
> ich glaub du übertreibst



Nicht im geringsten entferntesten - das ist die Basis für einen gelungenen Steckrübeneintopf!!!!! :m
Und den will ich auch! Jetzt!! Sofort!!! :vik:


----------



## Jose (4. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Nicht im geringsten entferntesten - das ist die Basis für einen gelungenen Steckrübeneintopf!!!!! :m
> Und den will ich auch! Jetzt!! Sofort!!! :vik:


steckrüben kenn ich nur als -winter
und etwas, das meine eltern nie gemacht haben. die hatten ihre gründe.


----------



## Andal (4. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Steckrüben, die man heute bekommt, haben ja auch herzlich wenig mit den Futterrüben von anno 1916/17 zu tun. Aber zusammen mit festkochenden Kartoffeln in einer leicht säuerlichen Mehlschwitzsoße und viel gehackter Petersilie sind sie eine richtig schmackhafte Beilage zu Frikadellen, Hackbraten, oder irgendsowas in der Art.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (4. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich finde, Steckrüben sind ein wichtiger Bestandteil der Esskultur. Ein anständiger Steckrübeneintopf an einem nasskalten Novembertag, ist wie jeder andere Eintopf auch, eine richtig feine Sache, da lass ich jedes Schickimicki-Essen für stehen 

PS: Heute gibt es eine anständige Graupensuppe, mit viel Rindfleisch und nach dem Rezept meiner Oma. Ich liebe solche Familienrezepte


----------



## Andal (4. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dicke Suppen und noch dickere Eintöpfe sind das schönste an Herbst und Wintert! #6


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Richtig >Andal,
deshalb gibt es heute bei mir einen deftigen Rindfleischtopf mit Wirsing


----------



## Andal (4. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Konnte grad einen schönen Lamm-, eher einen jungen Schafshals ergattern. Zusammen mit mehligen Kartoffel, dicken gelben Rüben und viel Thymian gibts das ein schönes Irish Stew, so wie es sein soll. #6


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Irish Stew, mhhh:l
müsste ich auch mal wieder machen


----------



## Franky (4. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Olaf ist schuld... :q Komme eben vom Einkauf wieder und hab Schweinenacken (kein Kassler, wie er) und 8 Kochwürste zusammen mit ein paar Steckrüben und Kartoffeln - mehr brauchts nicht!!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wir haben heute experimentiert und es ist sehr gelungen. Es gab Rotebeete-Carpaccio und Rösti mit Räucherlachs und Meerrettichdip. Das war richtig klasse.


----------



## Kotzi (4. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bisschen Rucola auf den Rösti-Lachs Turm kommt auch immer gut.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das hört sich gut an, wird beim nächsten mal ausprobiert.


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Olaf ist schuld... :q



Das sowieso 

Gestern waren hier zum ersten Mal in diesem Herbst die Dächer weiß und das ist die Freigabe für Fischkopp-Wintergerichte. :m

Mal sehen, wann der erste Grünkohl auf'm Tisch landet. :g


----------



## Jose (4. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

die letzten 20 seiten lesen sich für mich wie ne speisekarte mit "kommen sie nie wieder", zum verständnis hab n 1/4 jahrhundert im rübenland (euskirchen) mehr gewohnt als gelebt.

da waren schbädsle schon fast 'dobb' und die sache mit den tauben der lichtblick und der grund zum durchhalten. #6

und ja, ein täubchen in der hand ist besser als 10 schbädsle aufm dach.

@Jana, all meine hoffnung ruht auf dir, sehnsucht darf ich ja nicht schreiben, sonst werde ich geboardferkelt :m


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

soll das heißen, dass Du keine Eintopfgerichte magst?


----------



## Jose (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> soll das heißen, dass Du keine Eintopfgerichte magst?


doch. nur keine rüben. da gilt mein motto "Rübe ab!" :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mit Steckrüben hab ichs nicht so wirklich, so sehr ich Eintopfliebhaber bin ..

Hülsenfrüchte (> Linsen, dicke Bohnen) Gemüseeintöpfe (inkl. Ratatouille als sommerlicher Variante), auch und gerade mit Kraut, solange ein ordentlicher Brocken Fleisch und Wurst die Brühe würzt, sind jedoch absolute Favorites von mir...
Bollito misto gehört da natürlich auch dazu wie nicht zuletzt (auch eher sommerlich) eine schöne Bouillabaisse ....


Oder anders:
Es gibt fast nix, was nicht schmeckt, wenn mans zusammen in einen großen Topp haut (Ausnahme bei mir persönlich wie gesagt, Steckrüben und auch Kürbisse)

Auch statt Ein- z. B. Schmortöpfe wie Bäckeoffe oder ein Stifado find ich klasse..

Grünkohl kommt wirklich drauf an (und da bin ich KEIN Experte, weiss nicht, worans lag), hatt ich schon richtig tolle, aber auch wirklich grausliche............

Schwäbische Varianten wie saure grünen Bohnen mit gekochtem Rindfleisch, saure Rädle oder Linsen mit Schbädsle sind natürlich auf Grund Tradition, absolutem Wohlgeschmackes, gesundheitlicher Vorteile und Nahrhaftigkeit eh outperforming und über jede Kritik erhaben hier an absolut erschder Schdelle zu nennen...
:g:g:g


----------



## schlotterschätt (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jawoll, Eintopp-Wetter !!! :vik:
Linsen mit Kasslerrippchen ( und Essig und Zucker natürlich  )


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gooil...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

at schlotternder Schätt

Männeressen für kalte Tage!#6



Auch wenn es hier nur bedingt reinpasst, Folgendes habe ich grad mit Entsetzen lesen müssen:


[edit by Admin: Kein einstellen fremder Texte, Grafiken und Bilder, nur verlinken]


Schade, Verlinkung nicht möglich, da aus einer geschlossenen FB-Gruppe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schlecht recherchiert:
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/kolumne-neuer-fall-von-vernachlaessigung/1323582.html
Hat hier aber wirklich nix zu suchen, nur dass es nicht heisst........................


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Jawoll, Eintopp-Wetter !!! :vik:
> Linsen mit Kasslerrippchen ( und Essig und Zucker natürlich



Sehr lecker, genau das richtige Wetter und das richtige Gericht dazu! #6 Yammi


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bin grade wie jedes Jahr auf dem Rosenkohl-Trip. 

Für mich jeden Winter ein Highlight - absolut geil, so frischer Regional-Rosenkohl vom Wochenmarkt.

Reinschaufeln und nebenbei olle Schimanski-Schlägereien in verranzten Binnenschifferkneipen glotzen. Pöbelnder Hotte unter gammligem Altindustrie-Gebälk. Herrlich chilig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rosenkohl alternativ:
Rosenkohl statt normal putzen, Strunk raus und in einzelne Blätter zerlegen - Sauarbeit!!!!!!

Zwiebeln, wenig gerauchter Bauchspeck, wenig Knoblauch, Muskat, Schuss Weisswein, Cremefraiche

Zwiebeln und Speck gaaaanz fein würfeln, in Butter mit Knoblauch und nicht zu viel Hitze farblos andünsten, dann die gewaschenen Rosenkohlblätter dazu und bei wenig Hitze mit gaaaanz wenig Weisswein abgelöscht schmoren lassen.

Braucht nicht lange - 3 - 5 Minuten..
 Mit Salz, Pfeffer und Muskat (das darf mehr) und etwas Zucker würzen, einen Löffel Creme fraiche dazu und durchkochen - servieren...


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hört sich gut und testenswert an


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wiederhole:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> - Sauarbeit!!!!!!



Lohnt sich deswegen, weil das Gemüse nicht blanchiert, sondern quasi im eigenen Saft mit etwas Wein gedünstet wird und daher einen tolleren Eigengeschmack hat...


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Och, das schreckt mich nicht mit dem Gefuzzel - beim Kochen (wie auch beim Einkaufen aufm Markt - das allein ist schon der halbe Spaß) hab ich's allgemein kaum bis nicht eilig.

Hauptsache, das Ergebnis ist ausreichend dekadent 

Ackersalat gibt's nun auch wieder, den hab ich auch gern. Und natürlich frische Walnüsse zum Selbstknacken - auch son wohlschmeckender Winter-Spaß.

Ich kauf gerne saisonale Sachen, bockt's mir voll. Da gibt's zu jeder Jahreszeit irgendwas sehr Interessantes, das man sich dann ein paar Wochen lang ohne Langeweile reinlöten kann.

Unabhängig davon fällt mir grade ein: Ein schönes Siedfleisch könnt ich eigentlich auch mal wieder machen... und Zwiebelkuchen sowieso.

Der Herbst ist für mich eine der geilsten Fressperioden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

is dekadent

Richtig dekadent wirds, wenn Du zusätzlich noch etwas schwarzen Trüffel zum Rosenkohl gibst, und als Beilage rot/rosa gebratene Taube (ohne Soße - haste beim Rosenkohl) und dazu Schbädsle ;-)

Ebenfalls fein: 
Rehrücken dazu.......

Und das ganze neutraler (ohne Speck und Knoblauch), mit Sekt statt Weisswein und Sahne statt cremefraiche, passt auch klasse zu auf der Haut gebratenem oder im Ofen gebackenen Fisch (>Müllerin)


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Öha, sollte man glatt mal mit dem nächsten Herbst-Hecht kombinieren - könnte zumindest theoretisch passen?

Rehrücken ist auch ne prima Idee. Wir haben hier bei uns son seit 30 Jahren gleich aussehenden Oldschool-Mix aus Fisch- und Feinkostladen - da gibt's nun wieder frisch Umgebungsgeballertes (muss man nur rechtzeitig reservieren).


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Praktisch auch - geschupptes Hechtfilet ohne Gewürze im Ofen bei knapp 60 grad Niedertemperaturgaren (mit Haut), eine Pfanne mit neutralem Öl heiss werden lassen, Fisch ausm Ofen nehmen, trocken tupfen, salzen und pfeffern und mit der Haut nach unten in der heissen Pfanne schnell kross braten...

Dazu dann den Rosenkohl und Schbädsle...


----------



## daci7 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gabs Gestern Freistil-Rammler.
Kaninchen zerteilt, angebraten und beiseite gelegt. Ein Bier trinken und dabei die kurz angebratene Leber und die Nierchen naschen. Zwiebeln, Knoblauch, Mören und eine Paprika gewürfelt und angebraten. Mit Rotwein abgelöscht und die Rammlerstücke wieder drauf - nächstes Bier. Dann ~2h im Ofen gegart. Bier. Die Fleischstücke nochmal raus genommen und Kartoffel und Süßkartoffel unter gelegt - 30 min zurück in den Ofen. Rausnehmen, Fleisch und Kartoffeln rausnehmen und 'ne schön schlonzige Soße aus den zerkochten Zwiebeln und Mören machen - ich hab da 'nen Schuss saure Sahne mit rangemacht. Alles wieder übereinander und essen. Passt!
Anbei ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

GEIL!!!!!!


----------



## daci7 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und noch ein paar...


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Yeah, das sieht ebenfalls verzehrenswert aus #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

edsedd hanne kohldampf........


----------



## Jens_74 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Leckerrrrrrrrrrrrr !!! gibs spätestens Weihnachten hier och.
 Also falls Jana meinen Karnickel nicht vergisst :q


----------



## Jose (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs Gestern Freistil-Rammler.
> Kaninchen zerteilt, angebraten und beiseite gelegt. Ein Bier trinken und dabei die kurz angebratene Leber und die Nierchen naschen. Zwiebeln, Knoblauch, Mören und eine Paprika gewürfelt und angebraten. Mit Rotwein abgelöscht und die Rammlerstücke wieder drauf - nächstes Bier...



mmmmhhhh, quäl mich, schlag mich. aber füttere mich :m


----------



## honeybee (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> @Jana, all meine hoffnung ruht auf dir, sehnsucht darf ich ja nicht schreiben, sonst werde ich geboardferkelt :m



Ich bin dran.....
Habe heute nochmal vom Nachbarn 5 Stück bekommen.....die hatte ich aber meiner Mutti versprochen. Und unser Nachbar hat nicht so viele Tiere. Waren die letzten dann für dieses Jahr.

Und die andere Quelle ist z.Zt. im Urlaub.....Geduld also


----------



## honeybee (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Leckerrrrrrrrrrrrr !!! gibs spätestens Weihnachten hier och.
> Also falls Jana meinen Karnickel nicht vergisst :q



Nööö haben wir ja ausgemacht und bestellt isser schon.....:m


----------



## Jose (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

danke Jana, ich sitz weiter an :m


----------



## daci7 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke Danke - war sehr geil!
Heute dafür nur Gemüsesuppe...


----------



## Franky (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So richtig wirklich schmeckt das ja erst am Tag danach...


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> So richtig wirklich schmeckt das ja erst am Tag danach...


 
 Das Paulaner SPEZI ?


----------



## Franky (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das auch, insbesondere wenn es im Kühlschrank lag. :m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Rosenkohl alternativ:




Rosenkohl alternativ gab es bei mir die Tage auch, 
und zwar für die nervigen Halloween-Plagen mit Schokolade ummantelt!



daci7 schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs Gestern
> Kaninchen.....Leber



Ich habe die Woche Kaninchenleber im Angebot bekommen und mir da mal auf Verdacht 4 Pfund mitgenommen.
Ich muß sagen, ich war begeistert! 
Ganz zartes Fleisch mit einem sehr milden aber delikaten
Geschmack.
Dazu gab es selbstgerollte Serviettenknödel und so 'ne Art Apfel-Zwiebel-Rotwein-Cognac-Honig-Kompott-Soße.


@Franky
Sieht sehr lecker aus, aber bei der Nutella und dem Paulaner muß ich protestieren!:q


----------



## Franky (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was haben immer alle gegen mein Spezi?!? #d 
Ich habe so ziemlich aber sicher alle durchprobiert, und vom "Dreckwasser"  (selbstgemixte Variante Cola + Hohes C Orange, ggf. auch "Moorwasser" genannt ) abgesehen, schmeckt mir die Paulaner Spezi-Variante am besten. Sogar noch besser als das Original Spezi! #h :q
Prost! :m

@ Sten:
Da fehlt Soße... :q:q:q Sonst auch sehr legger im Bild. :m


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oh, Karnickel-Leber ist wirklich was Feines! #6 Der Thread wird mir immer unsympathischer, jeden Tag neue Ideen, was man nächste Woche alles so machen könnte - und die Gürtel werden auch immer enger 

PS: Rosenkohl ist auch was richtig Tolles - da wird herrlicher Kompost raus! Hat absolutes Hausverbot bei mir...


----------



## Jens_74 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Karnickelleber ist für meinen Geschmack die zarteste und mit dem besten Geschmack. Leider nicht immer so leicht ranzukommen.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## honeybee (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gab's was schnelles.....Nudeln und Tomatensauce 

Morgen dann Wildschweingulasch, Rotkohl und Klöße


----------



## Jens_74 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei uns auch  Morgen Schnitzel und diesmal nicht vom Minischwein. Versprochen.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Jose (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mal was zum "abtörnen".
kassler sauerkraut kartoffeln.


...und bitte schreibe niemand jemals mehr was von kaninchenlebern.
sadistenpack hier ...


----------



## angler1996 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

am Sauerkraut fehlt ein geriebener roher Kartoffel, der dann mit gekocht wird


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> mal was zum "abtörnen".
> kassler sauerkraut kartoffeln.



Stimmt.....

Das Foto ist nach Deinen ganzen vorherigen Täubchen und Bunny Fantasien echt ein *Koitus Interruptus*.....


----------



## Jens_74 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Stimmt.....
> 
> 
> 
> Das Foto ist nach Deinen ganzen vorherigen Täubchen und Bunny Fantasien echt ein *Koitus Interruptus*.....





Von den Täubchen träumt er ja vorerst noch. Ich hoffe keine feu......

Aber Träume können wahr werden.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Jose (5. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bisschen mehr benimm, freunde, nachdem ihr euch so mit eintopf eingepimpert habt.

der einzig wahre ist Daci mit seinem kning #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> der einzig wahre ist Daci mit seinem kning #6


 
 Wenn ich wüsste, was ein kning ist, könnte ich Dich evtl. zu Deiner Boardferkelwahl anmelden..... :vik::vik:


----------



## angler1996 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dazu sag ich nix, Täubchen? ich dachte äh Lämmer:m


----------



## Jose (6. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Wenn ich wüsste, was ein kning ist, könnte ich Dich evtl. zu Deiner Boardferkelwahl anmelden..... :vik::vik:



da ist dir hier im fresströöt etwas entgangen.
nochmal n kniefall vor daci in augenhöhe#6 (            #3815 )


für HeinBlöd nen steckbrief: *#4684




*


----------



## honeybee (6. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> mal was zum "abtörnen".
> kassler sauerkraut kartoffeln.
> 
> 
> ...



Ist doch leeeeeecker. Ich liebe Kassler und Sauerkraut


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nicht reifer Rohmilchbrie (mag ich lieber), selber gemachter gerauchter Bauch, gebackene Paprika mit Olivenöl, Knobi, Salz, Zucker, Pfeffer, Rosmarin, Thymian..

Frühstück.....


----------



## wolfgang f. (6. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*





Frühstück

@Herbert,
[emoji12] fand die LKW-Überquerung vor oder nach der Magen-Darmpassage statt?[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fresssack - da bin ich ja bescheiden ;-)


----------



## wolfgang f. (6. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn man nicht arbeitet, soll man wenigstens gut essen! (Urlaub!)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

passt :-D


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Frühstück im Norden mal anders...........................
guckst du hier:m


----------



## Franky (6. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......

Burger ok - aber so'ne TK-Dinger?!?!?!? So besoffen kann man auch am Sonntagmorgen doch nich mehr sein..... :q


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......
> 
> Burger ok - aber so'ne TK-Dinger?!?!?!? So besoffen kann man auch am Sonntagmorgen doch nich mehr sein..... :q



;-))) ich konnte mich nicht wehren.............. die box ist einfach in mein einkaufswagen gesprungen:q

#g


----------



## Franky (6. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aey nee echt ma.... :q Dann lieber die Reste der Thunfischpizza vom Vorabend kalt... :q


----------



## Jens_74 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schnitzel mit selbstgemachten Paniermehl.














Sent from mTalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ein schöner Saucenspiegel,
Schwein? und was ist das oben links#h

lg nobbi


----------



## Franky (6. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ein langer und anstrengender Sonntag geht zu Ende... Dank guter Vorbereitung schnell gemacht.
Dazu ein Federweisser aus dem Rheingau... Kann mich meiner schwäbischen Wurzeln, die einmal Querbeet nach Nordost (über Schlesien nach Pommern) und anschließend Kurs West (Bremen) nahmen, um wieder Richtung Süden zu ziehen, nicht erwehren... :q


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jetzt hab ich Nacken....mußte mein Kopf immer links halten

Nacken next week in mein DO (Schichtfleisch) FÜR ABBA|wavey:

Franky ,schön aufgegangen,was ist das?
fehlt noch sahne und kaffee



lg nobbi


----------



## Franky (6. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:q Schlach Sahne aufn Zwiebel-Speck-Kuchen... Hatte ich auch noch nicht.... :q:q:q


----------



## wolfgang f. (6. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*





Dazu breite Nudeln mit abgeschmälzten Semmelbröseln und schwäbischen Kartoffelsalat


----------



## wolfgang f. (6. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@franky,
sieht sehr lecker aus!![emoji106] 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steff-Peff (6. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zwiewelsplaaz mit Bremser :l


----------



## Jens_74 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ein schöner Saucenspiegel,
> Schwein? und was ist das oben links#h
> 
> lg nobbi


 
 Rohkostsalat Weißkohl und Rotkohl. Und ja Schwein.
 Viel Schwein, wird ne Schitzelwoche.


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Für die im Norden|kopfkrat....mit Bremser

 Federweisser aus dem Rheingau...

ein trank

|wavey:


----------



## Steff-Peff (6. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Für die im Norden|kopfkrat....mit Bremser
> 
> Federweisser aus dem Rheingau...
> 
> ...



Korrekt :m


----------



## Franky (6. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Junger Weißwein heisst federweisser. Junger Rotwein wird auch roter sauser genannt. Hat alles aber keine bremswirkung!! :q


----------



## daci7 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> da ist dir hier im fresströöt etwas entgangen.
> nochmal n kniefall vor daci in augenhöhe#6 (            #3815 )
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank!
Sieht aber auch mal geil aus! 
Hier gibts jetz gleich Spaghetten mit Permegiano, getrockneten Tomaten und Rucola - fast food eben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...und bitte schreibe niemand jemals mehr was von kaninchenlebern.
sadistenpack hier ...[/QUOTE]

Lammleber ist auch sau g....|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rehleber.....
:l:l:l:l


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Zwiewelsplaaz mit Bremser :l



Im Schlüpper???|bigeyes



@Thomas

Kokotte?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Im Schlüpper???|bigeyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Franky (8. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

http://www.villaflora.ch/images/2007_MuseKokotte/small_170/MuseKokottePlakat-Medium.jpg
Eine Rokokokokotte... :q


https://www.galeria-kaufhof.de/p/staub-cocotte-braeter-28-cm/1000322072
Luxus-Cocotte...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> http://www.villaflora.ch/images/2007_MuseKokotte/small_170/MuseKokottePlakat-Medium.jpg
> Eine Rokokokokotte... :q
> 
> :q:q:q Ich brech zam!
> ...



Für die Rotkohlkochenderokokokokotte:m


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kohlsüppchen


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

net schlecht. Herr Specht - Winteressen (und Gott sei Dank genug Nichtkohl drin ) ;-)))


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> net schlecht. Herr Specht - Winteressen (und Gott sei Dank genug Nichtkohl drin ) ;-)))


und vor allem ka schbädsle...:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

pffffffff - Schbädsles-Hassprediger 
;-)))))


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> pffffffff - Schbädsles-Hassprediger
> ;-)))))


ist eher der neid, nimm´s als kompliment. 

bin der absolute beilagenkönig, egal ob kartoffeln in sämtlichen variationen, nudeln ebenso un a schbädsle, ich liebe es und vor allem weil ich nur knöpfle kann...:m


----------



## Dok (8. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ausgangsmaterialien (...)



Hier nochmal ein Bild wie sich die Sache weiterentwickelt hat. Leberwurst und co. sind inzwischen eingeschweisst, die (Roh-)Würste, der Schinken und Bauch sind geräuchert. 

Was ganz unten hängt, wird Luftgetrocknet, mal sehen wie das wird. Bisher siehts ganz gut aus! |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
legger!!!!!


----------



## pennfanatic (8. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei welchen Temperaturen getrocknet?


----------



## Dok (8. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich mache das wie früher üblich, ohne grossen Aufwand einfach im unbeheizten Keller.  Die Temperatur liegt um diese Jahreszeit so bei 12 C +- 2-3 Grad. Gab bisher noch nie Probleme.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ne, keine Prrobleme, nur legger Wurscht und Schinken - kann ich aus eigener Verkostung bestätigen ;-))


----------



## angler1996 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gibst für die Lufttrocknung auch Orientierungen für max. oder optimale Luftfeuchte?
 Gruß A.


----------



## Dok (8. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich muss ehrlich gestehen das ich nicht genau Weiss welche Luftfeuchtigkeit bei mir im Keller ist... 
Wir haben schon als ich noch Kind war immer zu Hause geschlachtet. Um sowas hat sich früher kaum einer weiter Gedanken gemacht....[emoji15]

Edit: Ich habe halt einen richtigen unterirdischen Keller. Lehmputz mit Kalkfarbe geweisst...


----------



## Dok (8. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hier mal ein Bild vom Anschnitt. Eine "Runde", eigentlich noch zu früh. Und eine geräucherte Lende.


----------



## pennfanatic (8. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht aber lecker aus!
Nützt mich aber nix, habe keine räumlichkeit dafür.


----------



## honeybee (9. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Suppentag....

Selber gemachte Rindfleischsuppe (mit viel Fleisch versteht sich) dazu "Ramsauer Bärlauchband"


----------



## Franky (9. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Dok schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild vom Anschnitt. Eine "Runde", eigentlich noch zu früh...



Tut also noch nicht weh, wenn man damit jemanden haut...


----------



## pennfanatic (9. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was ist ramsauer behrlauchband?
So ein Suppe hätte ich jetzt auch gern


----------



## Andal (9. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Grüne Bärlauchbandnudeln...!?


----------



## honeybee (9. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jup Grüne Bärlauchbandnudeln aus Ramsau 
Die Bäckerei die die herstellt, hat auch eine Webseite.
Www.dorfbaeckerei.de


----------



## Jose (9. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

brauch hilfe...
so, hab meinen chili(               #*4665*) jetzt die vier wochen fermentieren lassen und heute, großer tag, essig zugefügt und auf chemiker-art probiert, also v o r s i c h t i g.  geschmack ist gut, aber höllenscharf, mehr als höllenscharf, will sagen: böser morgen :m


mal ne frage an den schärfsten aller schbädsle-köche:
ne idee, wie ich das auf "trinkstärke" herabsetzen kann?
nur verdünnen gilt nicht! brauch mehr volumen mit weniger scoville, also 'füllstoff'.
hab einen winzigen tropfen probiert, der magen ist jetzt wach!


ach ja, heut gibts rinderhüftbraten an paprika-overkill.

und, für honeybee, hab mal rumgehört hier für reh: eine apotheke nach der andern...#d


----------



## honeybee (9. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> und, für honeybee, hab mal rumgehört hier für reh: eine apotheke nach der andern...#d



Da wo Du wohnst würd ich nicht wohnen wollen.....|bigeyes

Heute habe ich meinen ersten Schwung Fleisch geholt. 12kg feinstes Kamerunlamm. 






Und damit unsere Frieda nicht zu kurz kommt, gabs noch einen kleinen frischen Rindsknochen. Hat sogar ein "Fresshandtuch" bekommen, damit sie das Teil nicht über die ganzen Fliesen zerrt.





Dann gabs noch frisches gehacktes vom Rind mit viiiiiiel Knobi, paar frisch Blut-, Leber und Presskopfwürste und noch bischen Wurst im Glas. :vik:


----------



## Justsu (10. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> brauch hilfe...
> so, hab meinen chili(               #*4665*) jetzt die vier wochen fermentieren lassen und heute, großer tag, essig zugefügt und auf chemiker-art probiert, also v o r s i c h t i g.  geschmack ist gut, aber höllenscharf, mehr als höllenscharf, will sagen: böser morgen :m
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde es mit milden Chili, Paprika oder Tomate strecken. Am besten wäre vll. wenn Du Dir die "normalen" roten Chili (z.B. aus dem Supermarkt) holst. Dann Häutchen und Kerne entfernst (dann sind die fast so mild wie Paprika, nur weniger süß) und die dann genauso fermentierst wie die scharfen... hinterher beides zusammen mischen und fertig!? 

Wäre jetzt nur so meine Idee, hab damit keine Erfahrung!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> mal ne frage an den schärfsten aller schbädsle-köche:
> ne idee, wie ich das auf "trinkstärke" herabsetzen kann?
> nur verdünnen gilt nicht! brauch mehr volumen mit weniger scoville, also 'füllstoff'.
> hab einen winzigen tropfen probiert, der magen ist jetzt wach!


Per se keine Ahnung, wie das gehen sollte..

Hab gerade selber Chilis mit Essig, Zucker und etwas Öl püriert, im Glas aufgekocht und lass das stehen.

Momentan ähnlich wie bei Dir:
Zu scharf für mir ;-))

Werde das evtl. für meine Chutneys verwenden, als eigene Würzsoße definitiv zu "hot"...


----------



## Franky (10. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Justsu schrieb:


> Ich würde es mit milden Chili, Paprika oder Tomate strecken. Am besten wäre vll. wenn Du Dir die "normalen" roten Chili (z.B. aus dem Supermarkt) holst. Dann Häutchen und Kerne entfernst (dann sind die fast so mild wie Paprika, nur weniger süß) und die dann genauso fermentierst wie die scharfen... hinterher beides zusammen mischen und fertig!?
> 
> Wäre jetzt nur so meine Idee, hab damit keine Erfahrung!
> 
> ...



Würde ich auch so tun - mit milderen "Pfeffergewächsen" vermengen. Im Zweifel sogar eher eine schöne reife (geschmackvolle) Paprika, die "geröstet" wird (danach schwarze Haut abziehen). Dann haben die noch mal mehr Aroma.
Diese komischen "Chilis ausm Supermarkt" kommen mir nicht mehr in die Tüte! Schmecken nach Gras und haben weniger Schärfe als jede Standardpaprika. Typisches "Hollandprodukt". #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gibts heute abend, meine persönliche "Mischung" aus Feijoada, Pörkölt und Chili con Carne.

Mit Nudeln und nicht arroz....

 Sorry fürs "dampfende" Foto - kocht halt grade...


----------



## exil-dithschi (10. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ohja, da tropft dem schbädsle hassprediger der zahn...#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Maaaaaan köööööööööööönnte da auch erstklassig Schbädsle dazu essen, ist klar, ne ;-)))))


Thomas9904 schrieb:


>




Muss aber erscht wieder welche machen (die kommen so schnell weg bei mir), deswegen halt heute "nur" fertig gekaufte broiade Nudla ..


----------



## daci7 (10. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Da wo Du wohnst würd ich nicht wohnen wollen.....|bigeyes
> 
> Heute habe ich meinen ersten Schwung Fleisch geholt. 12kg feinstes Kamerunlamm.
> 
> ...



Das sieht ziemlich geil aus! Da muss ich glatt mal meinem Cousin anhauen wie das mit Schaffleisch im nächsten Jahr aussieht =)
Schwarzkopp, Shropshire, Texel oder Coburger Fuchs könnt ich da kriegen - alles von der eigenen Weide und aus eigener Zucht versteht sich.


----------



## honeybee (10. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Das sieht ziemlich geil aus! Da muss ich glatt mal meinem Cousin anhauen wie das mit Schaffleisch im nächsten Jahr aussieht =)
> Schwarzkopp, Shropshire, Texel oder Coburger Fuchs könnt ich da kriegen - alles von der eigenen Weide und aus eigener Zucht versteht sich.



Da würde ich gar nicht so lange warten #6


----------



## Jens_74 (10. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute mal zartes Beef mit Salat...
 Mehr brauche ich da grade nicht dazu |supergri


----------



## Franky (10. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Frische grobe Bratwurst, Stampfkartoffeln und Sauerkraut...


----------



## daci7 (10. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Da würde ich gar nicht so lange warten #6



Das stimmt schon - aber erstens hat der Herr grade auch andere Sorgen und wird daher nicht in näherer Zukunft schlachten (Frau ist jetz 5 Tage drüber - also Nachwuchs sollte die tage kommen) und zweitens hab ich hier in B keinen großen Froster ... da bleibt immer nur entweder Tabula Rasa und 3 Wochen Fisch und Pilze essen um den Frost leer zu kriegen oder eben wenn es grad passt ein Lamm nehmen und dann im ganzen Grillen =)
Traditionell wird das meist eher um Ostern rum, heißt warten |evil:


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Frische grobe Bratwurst,


 
 Hoffentlich ist sie Dir nicht geplatzt.....  :m

 Du weißt, was ich meine


----------



## daci7 (10. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Heute mal zartes Beef mit Salat...
> Mehr brauche ich da grade nicht dazu |supergri


Sieht auch gut aus! wasn das für ne Soße? Tomate?
.... bei Thomas hat man auch immer das Gefühl, dass der Herr 'n Rudel Wölfe auffe Hütte hat - was da an Fleisch durchgehen muss ... schon geil :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lamm oder Zicklein im Ganzen..
:l:l:l

Hab grade gegessen, krieg schon wieder Kohldampf, wenn ich sowas lese... 

Tipp: 
Bauchhöhle füllen mit ganz grob geschnittenen Paprika, Zucchini, Auberginen und Zwiebeln sowie kleiner geschnittenen Kartoffeln, gewürzt mit Olivenöl, Salz, Zucker, Pfeffer, etwas Chili, dann zunähen. 

Geht am besten im (Erd)Ofen, nicht zu heiss garen, lieber länger- schmeckt endgeil und kriegste ne Fussballmannschaft mit satt (wenn Lamm/Zicklein nicht zu klein ist)..

Wie gesagt, gerade gegessen..............


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> .... bei Thomas hat man auch immer das Gefühl, dass der Herr 'n Rudel Wölfe auffe Hütte hat - was da an Fleisch durchgehen muss ... schon geil :q


äääh nööööö, ganz alleine .....

Raubtier-, äääääh Raubmensch halt ..


----------



## Nidderauer (10. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*





 Selbstgebacken (180 Grad ca. 90 Minuten). Für diejenigen, denen die Zutatenliste bei ihrem täglich Brot viel zu lang und undurchsichtig ist.

 Bestehend aus jeweils 500 Gr. Biomehl (2 * Weizen-, 1 * Dinkelvollkornmehl), 1 Teelöffel Salz, 1 Beutel Trockenbackhefe (7 Gr.) und Wasser. Die Masse in Form bringen (geht bei dem klebrigen Zeugs am besten mit viel Mehl an den Händen) in die Form bringen und 30 Minuten gehen lassen, bevors in den vorgeheizten Backofen kommt.

 Ziemlich einfach und dazu lecker.

 Dazu gibt's dann Biolachs 

 Grüße Sven


----------



## daci7 (10. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> äääh nööööö, ganz alleine .....
> 
> Raubtier-, äääääh Raubmensch halt ..



Ganz nach dem Motto:
Ich hab mich nicht an die Spitze der Nahrungskette gekämpft um Salat zu fressen :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ganz nach dem Motto:
> Ich hab mich nicht an die Spitze der Nahrungskette gekämpft um Salat zu fressen :m


falsch - ich ess sogar viel Salat und Gemüse.

Ich ernähre mich m. M. sehr ausgewogen.

Fett und Eiweiss (Schweinebauch, Läwwerworschd, Fisch, Schmorfleischgerichte, Steaks, Hummer, Muschel, Krebse etc. )

Kohlehydrate (>> Schbädsle)

Ballaststoffe (täglich Salat, Gemüse etc., ordentliche Portionen, nicht Alibi), dazu auch noch täglich Obst .....

nur manchmal übertreib ichs aber auch mal ein klein bisschen (mein Frühstück morgen, freu ich mir schon drauf: Panierte, selber gemachte Leberwurst, ausgebacken, mit Chili/Ingwer-Chutney, Coal Slaw (mit selber gemachter Mayo, nicht so Yoghurtdreckdressing - richtiger Coalslaw!) und selber gebackenen Brötchen)
:q:q:q


----------



## Jose (10. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> *Bauchhöhle füllen mit *ganz grob geschnittenen Paprika, Zucchini, Auberginen und Zwiebeln sowie kleiner geschnittenen Kartoffeln, gewürzt mit Olivenöl, Salz, Zucker, Pfeffer, etwas Chili, dann zunähen...



ohne das "dann zunähen" könnte man das ja als groben vorsatz sehen :q


----------



## Franky (10. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist sie Dir nicht geplatzt.....  :m
> 
> Du weißt, was ich meine



Bin ja nich in Hamborch... :q


----------



## Jose (10. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> ... Nachwuchs sollte die tage kommen...



na dann: ruhig blut und glückwunsch und daumendrück #6


----------



## Jens_74 (10. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 251229
> 
> 
> Selbstgebacken (180 Grad ca. 90 Minuten). Für diejenigen, denen die Zutatenliste bei ihrem täglich Brot viel zu lang und undurchsichtig ist.
> ...


 
 Sieht gut aus Sven, das probiere ich auch mal.


----------



## Jose (10. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gepimpte fettich-spinat-pizza: champignons, pur porc, lauch, piripiri, grüner pfeffer. foto ist bevor die gnädige emmentalerhaube aufgelegt wird.

wird echt lecker!!!!!

(man(n) tröstet sich halt, kein rehlein, kein schäflein, kein häschen in den Armen |rolleyes )


----------



## honeybee (10. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 251229
> 
> 
> Selbstgebacken (180 Grad ca. 90 Minuten). Für diejenigen, denen die Zutatenliste bei ihrem täglich Brot viel zu lang und undurchsichtig ist.
> ...



Das sieht super aus...  Werde ich morgen gleich mal probieren.....#6
Wieviel Wasser gibst Du pro Brot etwa hinzu und sollte das Wasser warm sein?
Bei uns gab es heute zum Abendbrot Leber vom Kamerun Schaf mit viiiiiiiiel Zwiebel und Kartoffelbrei


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> gepimpte fettich-spinat-pizza:
> 
> (man(n) tröstet sich halt,kein häschen in den Armen |rolleyes )



Unter den Umständen :c, würde ich auch eine Pizza pimpen.....


----------



## Jose (10. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Zitat von *Jose*
> 
> 
> _gepimpte fettich-spinat-pizza:
> ...





Jose schrieb:


> ...(man(n) tröstet sich halt, kein rehlein, kein schäflein, kein häschen in den Armen |rolleyes )


oops, zitier mich bitte richtig - und was du unter den verzerrt dargestellten umständen tun würdest schreibt sich i.ü. mit "r"...


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> oops, zitier mich bitte richtig - und was du unter den verzerrt dargestellten umständen tun würdest schreibt sich i.ü. mit "r"...



ferttich #c


----------



## Nidderauer (10. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Wieviel Wasser gibst Du pro Brot etwa hinzu und sollte das Wasser warm sein?



Hallo Jana,

so genau kann ich dir das garnicht sagen. Ich habe Mehl, Salz und Trockenhefe jeweils brotweise in der Schüssel trocken vermischt und dann kaltes Wasser direkt aus dem Wasserhahn zugegeben. So in der Art, wie man Lockfutter anmischt, bis die Masse eine gleichmäßige Konsistenz hat und zusammenbabscht, wobei Lockfutter ja eher flockig bleiben soll .

Und dann in der Rührschüssel mit dem Kochlöffel versucht habe, sowas wie eine Kugel zu formen, indem ich die Masse von einer Seite zur anderen gewendet habe und immer etwas Mehl auf den Schüsselboden und die Masse gegeben habe, bis die rundherum eingemehlt war und nirgends mehr angeklebt ist. Und diese Kugel hab ich dann direkt in die jeweilige Form gegeben, die man ggfls. noch etwas einfetten oder ebenfalls bemehlen könnte (probiere ich das nächste mal), damit das Brot dann nicht festklebt.

Hört sich jetzt vielleicht komplizierter an, als es ist, aber länger als 2-3 Minuten dauert der gesamte Vorgang inkl. Anmischen nicht pro Brot. Und vom Preis biste da bei ca. 1,50 Euro an Materialwert pro Biobrot. Da bezahlt man im Handel das Dreifache und hat auch da wieder ne Zutatenliste mit mind. 15 verschiedenen Backhilfsmittelchen..... 

Mit warmen Wasser geht die Hefe sicher etwas schneller und die Backzeit verkürzt sich. Ich bin ja auch erst seit ca. einer Woche Bäcker :q, aber die Sache ist doch viel einfacher, als gedacht.

Und das Dinkelbrot (rund) ist aus ca. 200 Gramm Weizenmehl und 300 Gramm Dinkelvollkornmehl, da hatte ich von Letzterem nicht mehr genug da. Bei reinem Dinkelmehl wird's noch etwas dunkler.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Franky (11. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich mach immer mit Hefe, warmen Wasser (oder Milch; ca 100 ml), 1 TL Zucker und ein wenig Mehl einen "zähflüssigen" Vorteig und lasse diesen an einem warmen Ort mit feuchtem Baumwolltuch zugedeckt bis zum doppelten Volumen gehen (bei 500 g Mehl 1 Würfel frische Hefe, kein Tütchen).
Dann zu den anderen Zutaten (Restmehl + Salz + nochmal warmes Wasser oder Milch (ca. 100 ml)) zugeben und ordentlich durchwalken. Dann "ganz normal" weiterbehandeln - sprich gehenlassen, durchwalken, in die Form geben, noch mal gehenlassen und danach backen.
Eine gute (und geduldige) Teigführung ist das A+O.
Irgendwann trau ich mich auch mal an ein Sauerteigbrot...


----------



## Zander Jonny (11. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich mach immer mit Hefe, warmen Wasser (oder Milch; ca 100 ml), 1 TL Zucker und ein wenig Mehl einen "zähflüssigen" Vorteig und lasse diesen an einem warmen Ort mit feuchtem Baumwolltuch zugedeckt bis zum doppelten Volumen gehen (bei 500 g Mehl 1 Würfel frische Hefe, kein Tütchen).
> Dann zu den anderen Zutaten (Restmehl + Salz + nochmal warmes Wasser oder Milch (ca. 100 ml)) zugeben und ordentlich durchwalken. Dann "ganz normal" weiterbehandeln - sprich gehenlassen, durchwalken, in die Form geben, noch mal gehenlassen und danach backen.
> Eine gute (und geduldige) Teigführung ist das A+O.
> Irgendwann trau ich mich auch mal an ein Sauerteigbrot...



Jop frische Hefe #6 die Trockenhefe kannst vergessen


----------



## Nordan (11. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hey Leute!

Sauerteig ist eine absolut unkompliziete Art Brot herzustellen, welches nicht nur zigfach besser schmeckt als diese künstliche Mehlschwämme beim (Auf)Bäcker, sondern man weiß auch definitiv was drin ist.
Bin seit geraumer Zeit dem Backwahn verfallen und stelle mein Brot/Brötchen/Baguette ect selbst her.

Ha man sich erstmal seinen Sauerteig angezogen, braucht der nur minimale Pflege.

Und zur Hefe: Trockenhefe ist okay für den Notfall und schnelle Teigführung, mehr aber nicht.Bei normaler Frischhefe empfehl ich übrigens nicht die wahnwitzge Menge von 42 gramm Hefe auf 500 gramm Mehl...2-4% Hefe auf die Mehlmenge reichen mehr als locker aus. Bei langer Teigführung von 12-36 h sogar 0,5 % oder noch weniger.

Randbemerkung: Zählt das hier zum Kochen, oder sollen wir einen einen Backthread aufmachen? ;D


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Backthread würd ich für sinnvoll halten (backe ja auch selber, aber nur einfache Hefefbrote)
Also nur zu..


----------



## Franky (11. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Nordan schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> 
> Sauerteig ist eine absolut unkompliziete Art Brot herzustellen, welches nicht nur zigfach besser schmeckt als diese künstliche Mehlschwämme beim (Auf)Bäcker, sondern man weiß auch definitiv was drin ist.
> Bin seit geraumer Zeit dem Backwahn verfallen und stelle mein Brot/Brötchen/Baguette ect selbst her.
> ...



Wäre ich auch für... Ich bin dann mal so frei...


----------



## daci7 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Angeregt von Thomas und Jose hab ich heute mal die Balkonernte eingefahren:

- Tennessee Teardrop
Sehr ergibig jetz in der zweiten Generation gewachsen bei mir.
- Sibirian Pepper
Seit Jahren extrem ergibig in B sowie am Niederrhein und gute Schärfe.
- Black Royal
Ganz OK - Scharf und relativ viele Schoten
- Black Habanero
Leider nicht gu gekommen bei mir - ist aber das erste Jahr mit Habaneros.
- Yellow pointy
Extrem viele Schoten und gute Schärfe - die kommt nächstes Jahr wieder in ein paar Töpfe.
- Orange Habanero
s.o.
- Peruvian Purple
Sieht ganz nett aus, ist aber Käse mMn - geringer Ertrag (bei mir) und nicht so scharf.

+ Irgend eine Pepperoni die mir wohl zwischen die Samen gekommen ist :g

Insgesamt ists dann so ein gutes Kilo Schoten geworden. Heut Abend wird dann Soße gemacht fürs nächste Jahr.

PS: hups - Foto vergessen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

net schlecht - des gibt Chutneys, Soßen, Dips, eingelegt, gefüllt, gefüllt, gebacken...

Und bassd beschdens zua oim Schweinebauch ;-)))


----------



## Jose (11. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> ...Insgesamt ists dann so ein gutes Kilo Schoten geworden. Heut Abend wird dann Soße gemacht fürs nächste Jahr...




büdde büdde, wie du machen soße?


----------



## Jose (11. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hier fehlt der hinweis auf den neuen backtrööt!!!!

also: Alles rund ums Backen...


----------



## daci7 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Chilis nehm ich - je nach Schärfe zur Hälfte mit oder alle mit Samen und Fruchtfleisch. Zusammen mit Zwiebeln, Knofi, Paprika und Tomatenmark wird dann daraus ne Soße eingekocht - passieren ist Geschmackssache.
Wichtig ist die richtige Menge Zucker und Apfelessig zum abrunden - das geht aber nur nach Geschmack.
Wenn ich heut Abend zum Kochen komme versuch ich mal 'ne Anleitung mit ungefähren Mengenangaben zu schreiben.


----------



## Franky (11. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Cool! Ich habe bislang 2 Versuche mit Chilis gehabt. Ging jeweils voll in die Hose - wurden nicht reif. Mir fehlt dafür das Gewächshaus... Die Habaneros würden mich dabei am meisten reizen. Ich brauch nicht son extremen Bumms, sondern eher Aroma und fruchtige Schärfe...


----------



## Franky (11. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So, nu is passiert! Hab beim Chilishop eben bestellt und werde demnächst mein Wohnzimmer als Gewächshaus umstrukturieren...


----------



## daci7 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Chilisoße läuft. Bericht folgt.
Soviel vorweg - keine Ahnung was ich mit den Yellow Pointy gemacht hab, womit ich die gegossen hab, oder was ich vorher probiert hab, möglicherweise ist auch noch was anderes zwischen die Samen gekommen ... Prädikat Höllenfeuer. Ich harte Sau hab die Teile ohne Handschuhe gehackt - meine Hände brennen wie Hulle :g
Damit also vorsichtig umgehen |rolleyes


----------



## Zander Jonny (11. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Chilisoße läuft. Bericht folgt.
> Soviel vorweg - keine Ahnung was ich mit den Yellow Pointy gemacht hab, womit ich die gegossen hab, oder was ich vorher probiert hab, möglicherweise ist auch noch was anderes zwischen die Samen gekommen ... Prädikat Höllenfeuer. Ich harte Sau hab die Teile ohne Handschuhe gehackt - meine Hände brennen wie Hulle :g
> Damit also vorsichtig umgehen |rolleyes



Falls es möglich ist die Sorte noch herauszufinden :k

HABEN WOLLEN


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Chilisoße läuft. Bericht folgt.
> Soviel vorweg - keine Ahnung was ich mit den Yellow Pointy gemacht hab, womit ich die gegossen hab, oder was ich vorher probiert hab, möglicherweise ist auch noch was anderes zwischen die Samen gekommen ... Prädikat Höllenfeuer. Ich harte Sau hab die Teile ohne Handschuhe gehackt - meine Hände brennen wie Hulle :g
> Damit also vorsichtig umgehen |rolleyes


Weichei ..:q:q:q

Spaß beiseite, danke für die Warnung





PS:
Schon pinkeln gewesen?
:q:q:q


----------



## pennfanatic (11. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Besser mit gummihandschuen, sorry ot


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Cool! Ich habe bislang 2 Versuche mit Chilis gehabt. Ging jeweils voll in die Hose - wurden nicht reif. Mir fehlt dafür das Gewächshaus... Die Habaneros würden mich dabei am meisten reizen. Ich brauch nicht son extremen Bumms, sondern eher Aroma und fruchtige Schärfe...



Habaneros, nicht so extremen Bumms? Ich finde die schon ganz schön heftig, mir zu heftig, es sei denn ich hab Kreuzschmerzen, dann sind die prima. 10 Scoville ist eine Ansage.


----------



## Franky (11. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Es gibt da mehrere habaneros. Ich hab welche mit schärfegrad 8 bestellt. Höher gehe ich nicht


----------



## Promachos (11. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*


Hallo Daci,

kannst du mir sagen, welche Chillis die rechts unten auf dem Photo sind? Ich hab die gleichen von meinen migrationshintergründigen Schrebergartennachbarn bekommen und möchte gerne wissen, welche das genau sind.

Gruß & Dank
Promachos


----------



## welsman (11. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin!
Gebe auch mal meinen Senf  dazu...bisher habe ich hier nur Anregungen geholt und über euer Essen gestaunt.Ihr zaubert echt jutes Zeuch wie wir hier sagen würden! 

Wenn ihr eine Chili wollt mit viel Aroma und relativ normaler Schärfe, dann besorgt euch Lemon Drops!
Die ist auch mega ertragreich und kann überall super verarbeitet werden.
Ich hatte damals immer ein paar Pflanzen von denen zwischen meinen anderen, damit ich auch mal was zum "so" essen hatte.

Am besten zieht ihr eure Chilis ab Januar an und stellt die Keimlinge unter Kunstlicht.Ich hatte damals eine Growbox mit 2 Leuchtstoffröhren und deshalb konnte ich auch schon recht früh um Jahr ernten.
Besonders bei den Habaneros bzw.  Chinense Arten solltet ihr nicht zu spät mit der Anzucht beginnen!

Ansonsten klappt das aber auch an einem sonnigen Fenster.Hier müsst ihr die kleinen Pflanzen aber mindestens auf Styropor stellen, damit es nicht zu kalt wird. 

Generell kann man sagen, dass die komplette Bandbreite der Chinense Sorten das beste Aroma aber leider auch die größte Schärfe haben.

So uuuund weiter geht's mit den leckeren Bildern!

LG Welsman

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bin zwar kein Gärtner und nur Verwerter - aber super, dass Du Dich einbringst und danke für den Tipp!!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo Daci,
> 
> kannst du mir sagen, welche Chillis die rechts unten auf dem Photo sind? Ich hab die gleichen von meinen migrationshintergründigen Schrebergartennachbarn bekommen und möchte gerne wissen, welche das genau sind.
> 
> ...



Ist zwar nicht mein Foto, aber ich denke das sin Jalapenos. Sehr lecker.


----------



## Jens_74 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zum Brot backen fehlt mir grad die Hefe 
 Chilis och keene da, aber das probiere ich definitiv.
 Gibs halt nen Salat mit Pute und Hähnchen zum Fußball, der musste eh weg. Und nen schönen Chardonnay dazu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wein kann vieles retten ;-))


----------



## Jose (11. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich will meine küche wieder haben!!!

seit ich mein chili angetestet habe und dank meiner ausbildung in chemie mir meine chance auf weiterleben sicherte, gehe ich mit leicht eingezogenen schultern am schrank vorbei, in dem die hölle lauert.

und dann lese ich von eurem entspannten umgang mit diversen scoville.
mein rezept liegt auf nem anderen rechner, tus aber alsbald kund poste auch den link zu dem rezept.
echte mörder da........


mein chili macht mir angst :m


----------



## Andal (11. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> mein chili macht mir angst :m



y el culo ardiendo!


----------



## daci7 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weichei ..:q:q:q
> 
> Spaß beiseite, danke für die Warnung
> 
> ...



Ha ha. Witzig witzig. -.-




welsman schrieb:


> [...]
> Wenn ihr eine Chili wollt mit viel Aroma und relativ normaler Schärfe, dann besorgt euch Lemon Drops!
> Die ist auch mega ertragreich und kann überall super verarbeitet werden.
> Ich hatte damals immer ein paar Pflanzen von denen zwischen meinen  anderen, damit ich auch mal was zum "so" essen hatte.[...]



DAS erklärt einiges. Ich bin grad nochmal durch meine Samenbank  gegangen und habe gefunden - Yellow pointy UND Lemon Drop.  Wahrscheinlich hab ich die einfach durcheinander gehauen und nur die  Lemon Drop probiert - sehr geil fruchtig (Schärfe ~7 nachgelesen) und hab dann aber  die Yellow Pointy mitgehackt und -verarbeitet (Schärfe ~10) ...
Ich zieh immer so ab Februar in Mini-Gewächshaus auf der Fensterbank an. Sobald es Nachts nicht mehr unter ~5° geht kommt dann alles raus auf den Balkon - da ist also noch ordentlich Optimisierungsbedarf wie ich rauslese.



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Falls es möglich ist die Sorte noch herauszufinden :k
> 
> HABEN WOLLEN



s.o. 



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo Daci,
> 
> kannst du mir sagen, welche Chillis die rechts unten auf dem Photo sind? Ich hab die gleichen von meinen migrationshintergründigen Schrebergartennachbarn bekommen und möchte gerne wissen, welche das genau sind.
> 
> ...



Puhh ... du meinst die, die wie Comic-Chilis aussehen, oder? 
Da muss ich ehrlich gesagt passen - was ich sicher sagen kann ist, dass ich die weder bestellt noch gezielt eingetauscht habe. Geschmacklich fand ich die ganz gut - keine riesige Schärfe und eine nette Fruchtnote. Die Habaneros sind oben rechts auf dem brett - die sinds jedenfalls nicht.

Soße läuft weiterhin - noch so 1-2h kochen. Morgen abfüllen und einkochen - da hab ich heut kein Nerv mehr für 
Ich schreib noch einen Bericht!


----------



## Jose (11. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> y el culo ardiendo!


|muahah:*si Señor *|muahah:


----------



## Jose (11. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

also daci kocht seine soße.
würd ich mich nicht trauen bei meinem "kampfmittel" ohne gasmaske.

ich wollte ja sagen, was ich angerichtet hab, alles nach einem tabasco-rezept von nem dealer, das hier nämlich

angesetzt hab ich chilis von edka, rezeptur ist
chili 400g, salz 40g, weißweinessig 60ml

oha!
hätte ich wie im orig-rezept _Capsicum frutescens_ genommen, das wären dann zäpfchen mit 30-50.000 scoville gewesen.
scheinbar hatten die chilis von EDka mal unerwartete quali.
chili gruppiert ja viel von bis...
als alter tabasco-schlürfer und piripiri-lutscher weiß ich, dass mein gebräu sich weit jenseits der waffenscheinpflicht angesiedelt hat. jeder versuch, das zeug zu erwärmen löst dank der dämpfe C-ALARM aus. 
ich werd da mit allen greifbaren (leckeren) verdünnern rangehen, hab aber irgendwie das gefühl, da brau ich mir was für die nächsten 50 jahre.

und daci braut seine soße, ohne schutzmaske.
entweder ist seine zucht mau oder er hat da n paar tricks und reichlich wissen auf lager. möge er uns mitteilen.


ps: hinweis: angler aus bonn sucht dringendst chilisoßen-verkoster :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## daci7 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das Zauberwort ist wie immer Verdünnen 
Ich hab jetz mit 'nem knappen halben Kilo gearbeitet, Kerne und vor allem Fruchfleisch grob entfernt und werd am Ende bestimmt 5l frutchig scharfe Soße haben.
Wenn du Lust hast könn wir gern ein wenig Zaubertrank tauschen  
Aber wies aussieht müsste ich dein Gerät ja im Labor unterm Abzug händeln ...


----------



## Andal (11. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> angesetzt hab ich chilis von edka, rezeptur ist
> chili 400g, salz 40g, weißweinessig 60ml



Das werde ich mal ausprobieren. Und zusätzlich ordentlich Knoblauch und Ingwer dazu mitfermentieren lassen. Etwas Suid Sauce zum zweiten Gärgang im Kühlschrank könnte vielleicht auch nicht schaden.

Sollte ich mich dann Weihnachten nicht mehr melden, bitte nicht nachmachen.


----------



## Jose (11. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

watch out! ich hab die chilis komplett püriert )(ohne stiele, klar)

und da ich ja scheinbar verdünner in litermengen machen muss, hab ich mir heute so 'n teuren pürierstab zugelegt.
ich werd auch immer weibischer :m


----------



## daci7 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Pff .. ich hab keine Angst 
So - grade mit dem Zauberstab durch die Soße und in Gläser abgefüllt. Einkochen dann Morgen.
Es könnte tatsächlich ein wenig schärfer sein, aber dafür wesentlich gesellschaftstauglicher als mein letzter Durchlauf.

PS: Planänderung. Erste Runde wird grad eingekocht und ich nehm 'nen Schlummertrunk #6


----------



## geeni (12. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Probiert mal die Chilli sauce nicht mit Essig zu machen sonder die Sauce milchsauer zu vergären, also wie z.B. Sauerkraut.
Letztendlich muss der PH-Wert so sauer sein das das Zeug haltbar ist, das geht entweder mit Essig oder halt durch milchsaures Vergären. 
Ich mixe die Chillis mit etwas Knobi und salz tue soviel Wasser rein bis das ganze eine schöne konsistenz hat und tue anschliesend als "starter" ein paar Tropfen vom Saft von (nicht konserviertem) Sauerkraut rein. 
Hält sich locker 2 Jahre, ist viel besser als Tabasko.


----------



## daci7 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hört sich auch nicht schlecht an - wird auf jeden Fall ausprobiert.

Ich bin nu durch mit Abfüllen und Einkochen.
Mein Rezept für eine Chili-Grillsoße:

- Zwiebeln, Knobi, Paprika und Chilis würfeln (2 Teile Chili, 2 Teile Paprika, 1 Teil Zwiebeln, 4 französische Knollen Knobi) Die Chilis hab ich vorher grob entkernt.
- Zwiebeln glasig braten und mit Rohrzucker karamelisieren
- Knobi dazu geben, kurz warten und mit Calvados ablöschen
- Paprika und Chilis reingeben (jetz am Besten nicht mit der Runzel über den Pott ...)
- nach Geschmack Salz reingeben
- doppelt konzentriertes Tomatenmark, passierte Tomaten und Apfelessig zugeben
- das ganze ein paar Stunden einkochen, in Gläser umfüllen und einkochen

Ich hatte mal mit diversen Gewürzen experimentiert - bin aber kein so großer Fan davon. Die Kombi Chili-Paprika-Tomate reicht mir!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6#6#6


----------



## Jens76 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Symbiose aus Fisch und Fleisch!




Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geil!!!!
Ich mags zwar liebee getrennt - aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden.
Sieht aber toll aus!


----------



## daci7 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jou - Hecht sieht immer ziemlich verwegen aus, wenn der mit Kopf im Ofen war. Ich steh drauf!


----------



## bombe20 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



welsman schrieb:


> Am besten zieht ihr eure Chilis ab Januar an und stellt die Keimlinge unter Kunstlicht.Ich hatte damals eine Growbox mit 2 Leuchtstoffröhren und deshalb konnte ich auch schon recht früh um Jahr ernten.


es gibt seit einigen jahren energiesparlampen mit integriertem vorschaltgerät und seit einiger zeit auch led's mit entsprechendem farbspektrum für die anzucht.

p.s.: ich finde es schade, dass hier so geniale sachen in über 500 seiten zum untergang verurteilt sind. und ich habe diesen trööt seit meiner anmeldung erfolgreich ignoriert. #q



geeni schrieb:


> Ich mixe die Chillis mit etwas Knobi und salz tue  soviel Wasser rein bis das ganze eine schöne konsistenz hat und tue  anschliesend als "starter" ein paar Tropfen vom Saft von (nicht  konserviertem) Sauerkraut rein.


kannst du bitte eine ungefähre mengenangabe zum salz machen, ausgehend von 500g chilli. und was für ein gefäß benutzt du für das ansetzten? unter welchen bedingingen gärt das ganze vor sich hin und wie lange? (hell, dunkel, warm, kalt)


----------



## geeni (12. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab da so ca. 2 Teelöffel Salz auf ca 600 Gramm Sose gegeben. Das ganze in ein einmachglas, erst eine Woche im Heizungsraum, da ist schön warm für die Gärung, danach ganz normal bei Zimmertemperatur. Dabei entsteht natürlich gut Druck im Einmachglas, aber das halten die aus... Die Starterkultur z.B. frisches sauerkraut hole ich immer beim Metzger meines Vertrauens. Im Dunkeln lagern ist natürlich immer besser.
So mache ich übrigens auch ein Gurken Relisch


----------



## bombe20 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich danke. |wavey:


----------



## derporto (12. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mein Bruder hat mir da grad was ganz feines rumgebracht.

Dienstag Abend geschossen, 3,5 Tage abgehangen, morgen auf dem Teller.

1 Jahr alt war das gute Tier.

Jemand eine Idee was ich damit feines anfangen kann, außer ihn mit viel Aufmerksamkeit, Butter und Aromaten schonend zu braten? 

LG

Dennis


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Walnüße grob hacken und mit Semmelbrösel mischen, Schnitzelchen schneiden, panieren in Walnuß/Semmelbrösel und sanft ausbraten.

Als (kalte) Soße Preisselbeeren mit Meerrettich mixen, abschmecken mit Rotwein, in dem Wacholder aufgekocht wurde, das ganze unter geschlagene Sahne heben.

Blaukraut/Rotkohlsalat dazu und Macairekartoffeln


----------



## Jens_74 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



derporto schrieb:


> Mein Bruder hat mir da grad was ganz feines rumgebracht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Das sieht aber mal sau lecker aus  ich wüßte was ich damit anstelle bzw. Versuchen würde. Hätte ich auch gern. Leider gerade am Handy bissel nervig nen Rezept zu schreiben aber da kommt sicher was von anderen, hoffe hast Rotwein da. 



Mein Fleisch fürs morgen ist schon in bester Gesellschaft. Leider nicht sowas feines.



Thomas darf gerne raten was es dazu gibt  keine Schbädsle.





















Sent from mTalk


----------



## derporto (12. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Walnüße grob hacken und mit Semmelbrösel mischen, Schnitzelchen schneiden, panieren in Walnuß/Semmelbrösel und sanft ausbraten.
> 
> Als (kalte) Soße Preisselbeeren mit Meerrettich mixen, abschmecken mit Rotwein, in dem Wacholder aufgekocht wurde, das ganze unter geschlagene Sahne heben.
> 
> Blaukraut/Rotkohlsalat dazu und Macairekartoffeln



Das hört sich nach was Feinem an. Die Soße klingt höchst interessant, ergibt in seiner Konsistenz eine Art Dip, sehe ich das richtig?

Als Beilage müssen Grüne Bohnen herhalten, die habe ich noch, was anderes lies sich jetzt nach Ladenschluss nicht mehr organisieren. Passt das mit deiner Soße, was meinst du?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bohnen würde ich dann aber als Salat machen, da passt was frisches.
Ja, Soße ist wie Dip - Du bringst praktisch soviel Merrettich/Preisselbeer in die geschlagene Sahne (vorsichtig unterheben) , bis der Geschmack passt, es aber wie ne leicht geschlagene Sahne von der Konsistenz ist..


----------



## Jose (14. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so, bisserl spät, kein foto und auch keine tonspur "rülps".
gab zwei kilo camarãoes, garnelen, tiefgefroren, klar, D statt P, aber wildfang - nebenbei bemerkt auch nicht so toll weil schleppnetz usw. usw., mach ich auch nur wie weihnachten: 1X im jahr - aaaber viel besser als son aquakultiviertes getier, nicht gut für angroven usw. und voll bis oben mit antibiotika...

egal: camarão muss sein, 1X im jahr eben und heute wars soweit, mit standard camarão-majo und standard camarão-salat und standard camarão-brot.
sehr lecker mit reichlich heimweh, bisschen schlechtem gewissen und keinem einzigen tröpfchen meiner chilisoße.


eyh, die wird langsam echt zu nem problem...


----------



## Jens_74 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Es kocht ja doch noch einer |supergri dachte schon es wird jetzt meist gebacken |supergri


----------



## Jose (14. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Es kocht ja doch noch einer |supergri dachte schon es wird jetzt meist gebacken |supergri



ist doch jedes jahr vor der weihnachtszeit das gleiche: es wird gebacken.

ich seh das als kompensation für den rest des jahres, wo die nix gebacken kriegen :m


(duck und...)


den backtrööt find ich gut - brot und so, wobei ich nur an flute, fisselle und baguette interessiert bin, weil da ist allgemein notstandsgebiet.



ABER: bei ikebana für angler bin ich raus :vik:


----------



## Jens_74 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> (duck und...)



Ja Ente, Gans und wenn Gott es gut meint auch Karnickel jibbet bald... 
Mit selbst gemachten grünen Klößen 
(Möglicherweise sogar Täubchen bei dir)

 Ich finde den Backtrööt natürlich auch sehr gut... keine Frage.
 Wird vieles auch probiert !


----------



## Jose (14. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

grüne klöße...
das reisst mich jetzt auch nich raus, ich muss bubu...
guts nächtle, auch und besonders an unsere schbädsle :m


----------



## Franky (14. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wisst ihr, was richtig blöd ist? Wenn einem ein "Standard-Thai-Curry" (a.k.a. "18" :q) plötzlich so richtig geil gelingt und man nicht weiss, warum... Zutaten und Zubereitung wie beim letzten mal identisch (der Reis sogar aus der selben Tüte ) und es schmeckt wesentlich aromatischer...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, was richtig blöd ist? Wenn einem ein "Standard-Thai-Curry" (a.k.a. "18" :q) plötzlich so richtig geil gelingt und man nicht weiss, warum... Zutaten und Zubereitung wie beim letzten mal identisch (der Reis sogar aus der selben Tüte ) und es schmeckt wesentlich aromatischer...



Das sind die kleinen Feinheiten, die sich einem nicht sofort erschließen.

Da es hier am Rande grad Thema war, beim Grüneklösereiben beispielsweise *muß* man sich mindestens einmal in die Finger reiben. 
Die Pampe darf nicht rot aussehen, aber ein paar Tropfen gehören da beigeknetet!

Vielleicht haste dir beim Schnibbeln in die Pfoten gefuhrwerkt und dir ist der Zusammenhang nur nicht mehr präsent!?#h


----------



## Franky (14. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die gute Geheimzutat: einmal reinniesen... :q:q:q Bringt auch Würze... :q:q:q
Blöde auch, dass "man" das jetzt immer so erwartet...


----------



## Jose (14. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ihr seid eklig :vik:


bisschen OT, heute ist ja "supermond", voll bedeckt, kein mond in sicht. geh ich also in die küche, schäl ein paar kartoffeln, koch ein bisschen sauerkraut und mach mir ne leber- und blutwurst heiß.
freu mich schon auf das anpieksen, aber längst nicht so wie in der jugend. 
ach, das ist nicht nur OT, das ist sogar passé.
ganz im sinne unseres oberschbädsles


----------



## Franky (14. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

brätst Du die Leber- bzw. Blutwurst?


----------



## Jose (14. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nein, nur in heißem wasser. das fließt dann so schön, wenn man die ansticht. und der geschmack bleibt.

gerade noch mal rausgeguckt: ne mondlose vollmondnacht....


----------



## Nordan (14. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So ihr köche! Ich hab da mal eine Frage.

Habe mir letztens eine (billige) Eisenpfanne besorgt um diese einmal zu teste, weils mir auf die Nüsse geht, dass bei diesen drecks beschichteten Pfanne jene Beschichtung immer den Abgang macht.

Was für Fett benützt ihr zum Braten?
Hab gemerk, dass Olivenöl zu schnell raucht. Da gabs schöne Nebelschwaden in der Bude ;D

Palmin? Kokos? Sonenblume?


----------



## Andal (14. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Man kann auch den Ofen nicht so volle Pulle aufdrehen.


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@nordan, 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rauchpunkt

Wenn´s die von Aldi ist: Hab ich mir auch eine für Bratkartoffeln besorgt und mit Sonnenblumenöl eingebrannt! Funzt!#6
Ansonsten Erdnussöl- das benutzen auch die Chinesen für´n Wok und bei dem brauchst du am Pfannenboden richtig heiss!
Nachtrag: wie Jens im folgenden Beitrag schreibt-> kommt drauf an, was Du brätst. z.B. Wiener Schnitzel grundsätzlich in Butterschmalz, des Geschmacks wegen!


----------



## Jens_74 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

An der Sache scheiden sich die Geister oft. Jeder hat so seins.
 Aber allgemein gesagt hängt das davon ab was du braten willst, bzw. welche Hitze dein Braten oder was auch immer benötigt. Ich nutze je nach Gericht Öl, Butter, Rama Culinesse.
 Bei Dingen mit viel Hitze, also scharfes anbraten nutze ich aber fast nur noch Butterschmalz (Butaris, sollte aber egal sein). Für Schnitzel mittlerweile auch.
 Da raucht rein gar nix.


----------



## Nordan (14. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Man kann auch den Ofen nicht so volle Pulle aufdrehen.


ooooooch =D
Braten üben muss ich mit der Art Pfanne sowieso erstmal, das ist ja etwas ganz anderes!
Ist mir halt extrem aufgefallen, als ich beim "Nachölen" während des Bratens aus Versehen Olive erwischt hab....Wusch!!!



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> @nordan,
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rauchpunkt
> 
> ...


Ja, exakt jene. Dachte mir für den Anfang reichts, bin ja eh eher Bäcker als Koch.
Habe mir Wikipedia schon angeschaut, aber wollt lieber die Erfahrung von den Leuten hier hörn!



Jens_74 schrieb:


> ....
> Bei Dingen mit viel Hitze, also scharfes anbraten nutze ich aber fast  nur noch Butterschmalz (Butaris, sollte aber egal sein). Für Schnitzel  mittlerweile auch.
> Da raucht rein gar nix.



Oh, an Butterschmalz hab ich noch garnicht gedacht! Wird ausprobiert!


----------



## Jens_74 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn es wirklich ne richtige Eisen oder Gusspfanne ist, sollte diese eingebrannt werden. Hab selber keine, das aber mal irgendwo im TV gesehen.

Hatte Wolfgang ja auch erwähnt.





Guckst du hier: http://www.bratpfannentest.de/eisenpfanne-einbrennen/



Du magst es ja wenn es qualmt


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Jens,
guck mal was ich oben schrieb[emoji6] 
Geschickterweise ist eine lesbare Gebrauchsanweisung dabei, darin steht genau das, was der link auch aussagt![emoji106]


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Nordan schrieb:


> Was für Fett benützt ihr zum Braten?
> 
> Palmin? Kokos? Sonenblume?



In der Regel Ghee oder wahlweise ein anderes Butterschmalz.

Wenn ich mal die Muse habe, mach ich mir das hin und wieder selbst.


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mach ich inzwischen grundsätzlich selbst - kein Vergleich zu gekauften, da um Längen besser!
Und auch in größeren Mengen gut zu machen in 30-45min.


----------



## Jose (14. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Nordan schrieb:


> So ihr köche! Ich hab da mal eine Frage.
> ...
> Was für Fett benützt ihr zum Braten?
> Hab gemerk, dass Olivenöl zu schnell raucht. Da gabs schöne Nebelschwaden in der Bude ;D
> ...



prima!
zur kontrollierten erzeugung von nebelschwaden könnte man sich an so ne liste halten.


----------



## Jens_74 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Mach ich inzwischen grundsätzlich selbst - kein Vergleich zu gekauften, da um Längen besser!
> Und auch in größeren Mengen gut zu machen in 30-45min.


 
 Und wie ;+ würde mich brennend interessieren :q
 Und sorry das mit dem Einbrennen hatte ich in deinem Post zu erst überlesen.


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

[emoji1] kein Problem!
Am besten, Du guckst mal bei chefkoch.de rein unter Suchbegriff "Ghee bzw. Butterschmalz selber hergestellt"!
Ziemlich genau so mach ichs auch.
Aber die braunen Grieben werden bei mir nicht entsorgt, das sind prima Brösel z.B. über breite Nudeln! [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106] 
Die gieß ich einfach mit ins Schraubverschlußglas, absinken tun sie von selbst!


----------



## Jens_74 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> [emoji1] kein Problem!
> Am besten, Du guckst mal bei chefkoch.de rein unter Suchbegriff "Ghee bzw. Butterschmalz selber herstellen"!


 
 Super ! Kannte ich als Hobbykoch noch nicht. Das es so einfach geht... hält lange im Kühlschrank. Gut zum scharf anbraten und behält den buttrigen Geschmack... wird probiert.


----------



## Franky (15. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab mir die Eisenpfanne letztes Jahr besorgt (Aldi - von Turk) und sofort "eingebrannt" (draussen aufm Gaskocher - besser ist das!) Die ganze Nachbarschaft kam sofort angerannt, weil es "so lecker nach Bratkartoffeln" roch... :q:q:q
Meine Gussfpanne habe ich zusätzlich mal mit Leinöl eingebrannt. Auch draussen, mit der "Resthitze" nach dem Grillen in der Kugel... 
Zum Braten selbst kommts bei mir drauf an: Bratkartoffeln nur Butaris oder selten Erdnussöl. Für "Asia-Zeuch" nur Sesamöl. Alles andere, gerade je nach Gusto: Rapsöl, Butterschmalz oder Erdnussöl.
Olivenöl nehme ich nur, wenn mit ganz niedriger Hitze glasig geschwitzt wird (z. B. Spaghetti Alio et Olio (et Cipolla et Pepperoncino )


----------



## Dok (15. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute frischer selbstgemachter Fleischkäse. Einmal klassisch und einer mit Zunge als Einlage.  Gerade frisch aus dem Ofen.


----------



## Franky (15. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sehr geil... Und der größte Fressack ever ist auch schon am Start.... :q:m:q


----------



## Dok (15. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Sehr geil... Und der größte Fressack ever ist auch schon am Start.... :q:m:q


Deswegen brauche ich ja auch zwei!


----------



## Dok (15. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... schmeckte auch meinem Chef und Vermieter...


----------



## Franky (15. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hast Du nen Kutter oder ist das Brät vom MdV?


----------



## Dok (15. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Einen kleinen (9l) Tischkutter. Schafft pro Füllung ca. 3,5 kg Brät. Reicht für den Hausgebrauch...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Keeslbriahschbädsle (Brühe vom Wurstmachen, in die direkt Spätzle reingedrückt werden - gaddlich!!!)


----------



## Franky (15. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ääääääääääääääähm.... Ich weiss gerade nicht, ob ich wissen will, was das ist........ |bigeyes#c|sagnix|rotwerden


----------



## Dok (15. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also ich war das nicht...:-D


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Blut vom schlachten!!
Bist doch kein Veganer, oder?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Meine Frau wollte mal wieder weniger Fleisch essen. 

Also klein Problem: 
Endivien- Stampfkartoffel-durcheinander mit einem Kabeljaufilet und 




Speckstippe


----------



## Jose (15. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Ääääääääääääääähm.... Ich weiss gerade nicht, ob ich wissen will, was das ist........ |bigeyes#c|sagnix|rotwerden



ich war auch schon leicht angewidert, aber die vergrößerung entlastet unsere admins und ja, sieht nach blut an wurstfingern aus :m









ps: eindeutiger fall von schbädsle-mast


----------



## Franky (15. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Uff..... Danke Herb.... :q


----------



## honeybee (16. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei uns gab es heute zum Abendbrot (Jose, verzeih mir bitte)....
1 Täubchen und 1 Wachtel.....schön gekocht und dazu....feine Bandnudeln. Hach lecker.....


----------



## pennfanatic (16. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Bei uns gab es heute zum Abendbrot (Jose, verzeih mir bitte)....
> 1 Täubchen und 1 Wachtel.....schön gekocht und dazu....feine Bandnudeln. Hach lecker.....



Komme zum essen.
Schade zu weit weg|wavey:


----------



## Riesenangler (16. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gib mir mal deine Adresse Ich komme zum Schmausen vorbei. Urlaub hsbe ich auch und von daher auch die Zeit. Hach wie lange vabe ich schon keine zehn Tauben mehr gegessen.


----------



## Jose (17. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jana,#g


----------



## honeybee (17. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Gib mir mal deine Adresse Ich komme zum Schmausen vorbei. Urlaub hsbe ich auch und von daher auch die Zeit. Hach wie lange vabe ich schon keine zehn Tauben mehr gegessen.



Da stehen schon andere an 
Das wird in diesem Leben dann bestimmt nix mehr


----------



## Riesenangler (17. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Habe ich mir schon fast gedacht:q Munteres Schaffen noch.


----------



## honeybee (17. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aber wenn Du doch Urlaub hast.....Hier in der Region gibt es eine Gaststätte/Pension die für ihre Taubenspezialitäten bekannt ist 

http://www.gasthof-taubenschlag.de/


----------



## Jens_74 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Hier in der Region gibt es eine Gaststätte/Pension die für ihre Taubenspezialitäten bekannt ist
> 
> http://www.gasthof-taubenschlag.de/


 
 Sieht sehr gut aus. Da werden wir 100% mal einkehren.
 Danke für den Tipp #6


----------



## Dok (17. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gibt es Käsespätzle...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wir kriegen alle!!!!!


----------



## Franky (17. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da fehle röschdzwiabeln :q:q:q


----------



## Dok (17. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zwiebeln sind drin...


----------



## Franky (17. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

drin sehe ich... drauf! 
So wie hier
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-JxQbrGw6eTI/UAGQZDtxu2I/AAAAAAAAARg/BTgENXxG4Fc/s1600/P7143713.JPG
oder hier
http://static.chefkoch-cdn.de/ck.de...7-960x720-kaesespaetzle-mit-roestzwiebeln.jpg
:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mag ich auch lieber mit Zwiebel direkt drin...

aber da streiten auch Schwaben ;-))


----------



## Andal (17. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der aufgegrillte Käspanzerdeckel ist mir die zweite Wahl bei die Kasschbotzn. Meine Favoriten sind die Kasnock'n aus der Eisenpfanne. Zuerst die Zwiebeln ordentlich anschmoren, bis sie etwas Farbe kriegen, dann die frisch abgetropften Schbotzn dazu, eine Mischung aus Bergkäs und Weißlacker, oder Resskäs und einen Schuß Rahm in die Pfanne. Den Käs schmelzen lassen und am Ende soll es durch das braten ein goldiges Rammerl geben. Gegessen wird gemeinsam aus der Pfanne direkt mitten auf dem Tisch. Almkasnock'n halt! #6


----------



## Franky (17. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

siehst - da brauchts 'n verfressenes Nordlicht, um zu zeigen, dass auch BEIDES geht! :m


----------



## Andal (17. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aber das ist auch eines der traditionellen Gericht, die auf einem Holzherd einfach immer besser gelingen, als mit einem modernen Elektroherd. Bei dem kommt die Hitze halt nur als ein Punkt von unten und ist nicht auch außen herum um die Pfanne. Da kann man machen was  man will, da sind die alten Sachen einfach besser. Bei Pfannakuacha und Reiberdatschi ist es das gleiche und ein Saftgulasch zieht auf einem alten Herd sowieso zehnmal besser durch... stundenlang.


----------



## Franky (17. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber das ist auch eines der traditionellen Gericht, die auf einem Holzherd einfach immer besser gelingen, als mit einem modernen Elektroherd. Bei dem kommt die Hitze halt nur als ein Punkt von unten und ist nicht auch außen herum um die Pfanne. Da kann man machen was  man will, da sind die alten Sachen einfach besser. Bei Pfannakuacha und Reiberdatschi ist es das gleiche und ein Saftgulasch zieht auf einem alten Herd sowieso zehnmal besser durch... stundenlang.



Da würde ich ein klein wenig Widerspruch einlegen...  Bei einem Induktionskochfeld hast Du keinerlei Strahlungswärme, sondern ausschließlich vom Kontakt zum Feld. Das wird auch maximal so heiss, wie der Boden es zulässt...
Das "schöne" am Holzbefeuerten Herd ist, dass Du temperaturtechnisch kaum eine Grenze hast und im Zweifel viel höhere Temperaturen erreichen kannst, wenn Du nur entsprechend Holz bzw. Kohle/Steinkohle auflegst. Wie heiss war noch mal "Kirschrot"??


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schwoba henn gschafft, die henn koi Zeit ghett, um aufm Herd rumzurührn - des isch in Ofa komma...
;-))))


----------



## Andal (17. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eine moderne Pfanne auf einem modernen Herd ist nie so "bratig", wie das vermeintlich alte G'lump. Alleine schon die Antihaftbeschichtung verhindert schon bestimmte Röstaromen. Praktischer ist das neue Zeug, aber das ist auch schon alles.


----------



## Franky (17. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Meine old-school Eisenpfannen (guss und geschmiedet) sind ohne PFTE... Dafür eingebrannt und sehr "bratig". Mpdern und altbewährt kombiniert manchmal doch sehr gut... :m


----------



## Andal (17. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was anders bleibt einem ja auch nicht übrig. Mein Vermieter wäre sicher sehr angetan, wenn ich ein Loch in die Wand haue, weil ja der Rauchabzug auch wo hin muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Grade erfahren, dass ich Biber kriege - endgeil!!!

Bin ich gespannt drauf, hatt ich noch nie gegessen.


----------



## honeybee (18. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gibts was leckeres.....deftiger Linseneintopf mit Kasslerfleisch


----------



## angler1996 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Grade erfahren, dass ich Biber kriege - endgeil!!!
> 
> Bin ich gespannt drauf, hatt ich noch nie gegessen.


 
 das war nicht so meins


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wieso? 
Heute mit nem Verbandspräsi telefoniert, der hatte das in Kanada schon gegessen und fands super..

Warum sollte Biber schlechter sein (oder schmecken) als Schwein, Rind, Huhn oder andere essbare Tiere?

Ich bin da dankbar und werd mal gucken, was sich draus machen lässt.


----------



## grubenreiner (18. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Biber hatte ich schon. Die Bauchlappen fand ich als marinierte Steaks kurz gegrillt sehr gut. Keule klassich ausm Rohr auch hervorragend. Gulasch aus den Abschnitten war auch einwandfrei.
Ich würde es irgendwo zwischen dunklem Rind und Hirsch einordnen, geschmacklich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wurde mir auch so erzählt, dunkles Fleisch, mager, guter Geschmack, wenig wildig ...

Bis ich den Biber bekomme, werde ich morgen mal ne neue Kreation von mir testen:
Mein Waffelrezept mit brauner Butter drin, dazu gegrillten gerauchten Schweinebauch mit rein und meine selber gemachte Essig-Chili-Honigoße drüber .


----------



## honeybee (18. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute habe ich nochmal die Gefriertruhe gefüttert.....Mit 9kg feinstem Nolana Schaf. Dazu eine sogenannte Wickelniere.....Ist so eine Art Rollbraten aus dem Fleisch der Rippenbögen gefüllt mit Nierchen. Da freue ich mich besonders drauf.

Aber morgen gibt es ersteinmal was schnelles....Nudeln und Tomatensauce. Und Sonntag Eisbein


----------



## Zander Jonny (18. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wurde mir auch so erzählt, dunkles Fleisch, mager, guter Geschmack, wenig wildig ...
> 
> Bis ich den Biber bekomme, werde ich morgen mal ne neue Kreation von mir testen:
> Mein Waffelrezept mit brauner Butter drin, dazu gegrillten gerauchten Schweinebauch mit rein und meine selber gemachte Essig-Chili-Honigoße drüber .



Biber soll ein extremen Eigengeschmack haben also nicht jedermanns Sache.

Aber bin schon gespannt auf dein geschmackserlebniss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Deswegen will ich den ja - ich kenns nicht..


----------



## Jose (18. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Biber soll ein extremen Eigengeschmack haben also nicht jedermanns Sache.
> 
> Aber bin schon gespannt auf dein geschmackserlebniss.




stimmt schon, Thomas ist ja endgeil, noch , dann ist er irgendwann bibergeil, wenn er die richtigen stücke erwischt  :m


btw: hier an der sieg gabs mal einen amtlich bestellten bisamjäger. der hat die felle verkauft und die bisams selber gegessen. wollt mir keine abgeben.

und mittelalterliche biberrezepte kennt man ja von den keuschen mönchen: lebt im wasser, ist also fisch.

die hatten bier- & biberbäuche
merke: die kirche hat immer recht.

ps: wann machste, haste genug, warte auf einladung :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kriege erst, weiss noch nicht wie viel...
Und wie Brecht schon wusste:
Zuerst meine Wampe ;-))))


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (18. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Biber soll ein extremen Eigengeschmack haben also nicht jedermanns Sache.
> 
> Aber bin schon gespannt auf dein geschmackserlebniss.



Wie Feldhase? Da habe ich mir auch mal ein Ei gelegt und den nicht in Buttermilch gelegt (was ich bei Wild sonst nie mache). Der Wildgeschmack war schon sehr extrem, fast ungenießbar - das hatte ich bisher bei keinem Stück Wild


----------



## Jose (18. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> kriege erst, weiss noch nicht wie viel...
> Und wie Brecht schon wusste:
> Zuerst meine Wampe ;-))))



du trumpelst: Thomas first #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

logo ;-)


----------



## Jose (18. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Wie Feldhase? Da habe ich mir auch mal ein Ei gelegt und den nicht in Buttermilch gelegt (was ich bei Wild sonst nie mache). Der Wildgeschmack war schon sehr extrem, fast ungenießbar - das hatte ich bisher bei keinem Stück Wild



wild muss man mögen.
das eine tier "wildert" mehr als das andere.
wildtauben z.b. schmecken eigentlich nicht anders als ungeflogene hausstauben, rotes fleisch eben.
wildkaninchen sind da schon wilder, hasen kenn ich nur als argentinische hasenpfanne, lecker...

pervers finde ich siebecksches rezept für reh: entsprechend denaturiert schmeckts wie lammfilet.
na super

vielleicht hat Thomas ja auch so was auf lager: schbädsle, die wie fritten schmecken. HER MIT DEM REZEPT :vik:

dann wär ich auch schbädsle-junkie


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schbädsle sind selbstverständlich sakrosankt!!


----------



## Jose (18. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schbädsle sind selbstverständlich sakrosankt!!


...demzufolge bei mir nicht im schrank(t) :g


----------



## honeybee (18. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich würde gerne mal wieder Nutria essen.....ist nur hier in der Ecke schwer zu bekommen


----------



## Zander Jonny (18. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Wie Feldhase? Da habe ich mir auch mal ein Ei gelegt und den nicht in Buttermilch gelegt (was ich bei Wild sonst nie mache). Der Wildgeschmack war schon sehr extrem, fast ungenießbar - das hatte ich bisher bei keinem Stück Wild



Feldhase ist auch so ein Kandidat. Bei einem Kumpel hoppeln die massenhaft im Garten rum eig. Wollten wir uns einen mit ner alten Rattenfalle (Lebendfalle) fangen. Aber als ich gehört habe wie die schmecken sollen haben wir es gelassen, weil ich vorher schon weiß das ich es nicht runter bekomme.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich find Hase geil - komm ja aber aus Jägerfamilie und als Koch gehste eh an alles ran ;-))
Wenn ihr den nicht mögt, bleibt mehr für mir ;-)))


----------



## Zander Jonny (18. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich find Hase geil - komm ja aber aus Jägerfamilie und als Koch gehste eh an alles ran ;-))
> Wenn ihr den nicht mögt, bleibt mehr für mir ;-)))



Ok, dann traue ich dir auch den Biber zu :m


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (18. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich find Hase geil - komm ja aber aus Jägerfamilie und als Koch gehste eh an alles ran ;-))
> Wenn ihr den nicht mögt, bleibt mehr für mir ;-)))



Ist auch sehr lecker und ich mag den Wildgeschmack ja auch - nur der Kandidat war schon sehr extrem. Seitdem ich die in Buttermilch einlege hatte ich auch nie mehr Probleme.

Alles andere an Wild wird nie vorher eingelegt, auch wenn das viele Leute machen.
Hab nen Cousin der jagt, daher gibt es bei uns auch öfter Wild. 

Bei Biber wüsste ich jetzt aber nicht, ob man den einlegen muss.


----------



## Jose (18. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mal was zum runtercoolen mit ganz liebem gruß an Kotzi.

gurke, lachs, thun, schillerlocke, dorschrogen, eigenes gari von 'damals'


----------



## angler1996 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Heute mit nem Verbandspräsi telefoniert, der hatte das in Kanada schon gegessen und fands super..
> 
> Warum sollte Biber schlechter sein (oder schmecken) als Schwein, Rind, Huhn oder andere essbare Tiere?
> ...



 ich hab den nicht selber zubereitet, Keule gegessen, war geschmacklich nicht so unbedingt mein Geschmack.
 Das ist aber Jahre her, sodass ich zur Zubereitung nix  mehr richtiges mehr sagen kann, ist nur so in der Erinnerung hängen geblieben. 
 Von schlechter hab ich nichts geschrieben:m
 Gruß A.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (18. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> mal was zum runtercoolen mit ganz liebem gruß an Kotzi.
> 
> gurke, lachs, thun, schillerlocke, dorschrogen, eigenes gari von 'damals'



Sieht Klasse aus! Das hätte bei mir keine lange Lebensdauer #6


----------



## Kotzi (18. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Jose , lass es dir schmecken!

Ich versuche mich nachdem hier gefühlt alle ne Chillisauce machen mussten auch an einer.

Zutaten:

geräucherter Knobi, Habanero, Bird eye, Piri Piri, Jalapenos, normale Chillis, Papaya, Zucker, Limettensaft und Apfelessig

Ein Tipp zum nächsten Sushi-Kampfkonsum:

Nori Blätter vierteilen. Reis kochen. Alle zutaten auf den Tisch stellen.

Sich ein Nori blatt nehmen, reis drauf, wasabi drauf, fisch drauf, zusammenrollen - dippen- runter damit.

Geht schneller als vorher Rollen, mit besuch hat es einen geselligen Aspekt.

Und selbst die Japaner machen das so oder zumindestens so ähnlich.


----------



## daci7 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Uhh - mit Papaya klingt spanend!, bitte berichten!
Ich werd Morgen mal unter die Bäcker gehen und einen Hefezopf nach Schwiegermutter-Rezept backen. Mit Speck, Ziebeln und Käse - dazu aber dann im anderen Threat mehr!


----------



## Kotzi (18. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das Originalrezept ist ein Sud aus Apfelessig mit Limettensaft der mit Kräutern aufgekocht wird und dann in eine Pürierte Habanero-Papaya-Zwiebel-Tomaten matsche gekippt wird. Das soll dann so 8 Wochen im Kühlschrank halten.

Ich habe oben in meinem Rezept noch Tomaten und eine normale Paprika vergessen.
Kochen tue ich es weil ich halt wie du einkochen will.

Funzt dann wie bei Marmelade mit Vakuum und so? Gehe ich einfach mal von aus.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (19. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Grade erfahren, dass ich Biber kriege - endgeil!!!
> 
> Bin ich gespannt drauf, hatt ich noch nie gegessen.



Hei Thomas,
ich hoffe sehr, Du bekommst Nutria !!
>>>>https://tierschutz.bussgeldkatalog.org/biber/

Biber wird zu teuer !!! Egal wie lecker 

Nachdenkliche Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Hei Thomas,
> ich hoffe sehr, Du bekommst Nutria !!
> >>>>https://tierschutz.bussgeldkatalog.org/biber/
> 
> ...



Bist du von der Polizei ?

Mach hier mal kein Fass auf Kollege!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Es gibt immer wieder legal geschossene Biber (aus verschiedensten Gründen - je nach Bundesland), die man ganz legal essen darf (wenn man Jäger kennt, die mal was abgeben)..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Hei Thomas,
> ich hoffe sehr, Du bekommst Nutria !!
> >>>>https://tierschutz.bussgeldkatalog.org/biber/
> 
> ...



Allein in Mittelfranken wurden im vergangenen Jahr mehrere Biber zum Abschuss freigegeben,  weil sie an Gewässern und umliegendem Baumbestand erhebliche Schäden angerichtet haben. Und die darf der betreffende Jäger natürlich auch verwerten.


----------



## Vanner (19. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Genau so sieht es aus. Auch in Brandenburg sind teilweise Biber zum Abschss frei gegeben worden. 

Die Jäger geben aber sehr ungerne was von ab, weil die Teile einfach gut schmecken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Vanner schrieb:


> Die Jäger geben aber sehr ungerne was von ab, weil die Teile einfach gut schmecken.


Deswegen bin ich da ja auch sehr dankbar!!


----------



## Jens_74 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Für'n Samstag reicht auch mal ne Chinapfanne mit Pute viel Gemüse und China Nudeln |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Saures Kümmelwürzfleisch vom Schwein mit Schbädsle und Salat heute abend.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (19. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Chinapfanne sieht sehr lecker aus! #h

Bei mir gibt es heute nur ein Stück Fleischwurst, heiß gemacht, mit Ketchup, Senf und Brötchen dazu. Invalidenessen, wenn man nicht groß in der Küche stehen und kochen kann - und die Vorräte an gutem Eingekochten und Eingefrorenem schonen will #t


----------



## Andal (19. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heiße Wurscht ist doch kein Notessen - das ist eine ordentliche Brotzeit!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Saures Kümmelwürzfleisch vom Schwein



Hast du dazu ein Rezept?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

war Versuch - schmeckt aber.
Schweinefleisch in Weisswein und Apfelessig einlegen mit Senfkörner, Kümmel, Lorbeer und Nelken.

Rausnehmen, trocknen, salzen, pfeffern und anbraten..

Pro Portion ne Zwiebeln in Ringe schneiden und die mit etwas Zucker in Butter braun rösten, etwas Tomatenmark dazu und mit dem Einlegfond aufgiessen (durch ein Sieb), Fleisch wieder rein und bei niedriger Hitze fertig schmoren lassen.

Soße abschmecken mit Salz, evtl. mit Essig nachpeppen, wenn nicht sauer genug ..

Ich passier die dann nicht ab, sondern ess das mit den Zwiebeln drin


----------



## Kauli11 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> mal was zum runtercoolen mit ganz liebem gruß an Kotzi.
> 
> gurke, lachs, thun, schillerlocke, dorschrogen, eigenes gari von 'damals'



Hast dir richtig Arbeit gemacht. #6

Beim nächsten mal rechtzeitig posten, dann komme ich doch sofort zum abschmecken.

#h


----------



## Kauli11 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geräucherte Forelle mochte ich nicht mehr. #d

Letzten Donnerstag nach einem Rezept aus dem Net, Forellen gebraten und nach Bratheringsart eingelegt. 

Montag wird getestet.

Werde berichten.

#h


----------



## Jose (19. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

n stück lammkeule, knoblauchgespickt.
erst 45 min bei 180° im ofen auf rosmarinbett (anhang 1), dann die vitamine dazu: zwiebel, tomate, paprika,möhrchen! und nen fenchel obendrauf.
schmiermittel olivenöl und tempranillo. (anhang 2)
nochmal 45 quälende minuten und dann: BVB 1:0 und lecker 

kein brot, keine kartoffeln, keine schbädsle, also alle dickmacher vermieden.

@Jana, die vogelgrippe beerdigt die taubensucht wohl für dieses jahr. ich kann warten, ne form von tantra :m


----------



## Jens_74 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht sehr lecker aus #6


----------



## Jose (19. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wars auch :m
und wenn mich jemand auf ehr und treu fragen tät: eher lamm als sushi.

tja, bin doch 'n hammel :m

ps: und der fenchel hat echt geknallt

jetze aber dominosteine :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Kotzi (19. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Immer wenn ich Fenchel sehe gruselt es mich...

Nachtrag zur Chilli Sauce mit Papaya:

Ist sehr lecker geworden, ordentlich scharf aber nicht ungenießbar. Leckere Fruchtnote durch Papaya und Habaneros, die Säure von der Limette kommt auch leicht hervor, und das beste, durch den geräucherten Knobi 
einen Anflug von Rauch.

Kann mir die Sauce zu vielen Sachen sehr gut vorstellen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> n stück lammkeule, knoblauchgespickt.
> erst 45 min bei 180° im ofen auf rosmarinbett (anhang 1), dann die vitamine dazu: zwiebel, tomate, paprika,möhrchen! und nen fenchel obendrauf.
> schmiermittel olivenöl und tempranillo. (anhang 2)
> nochmal 45 quälende minuten und dann: BVB 1:0 und lecker
> ...



Sieht endgeil aus. Aber so ganz ohne Kohlehydrate #c


----------



## Jose (19. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Sieht endgeil aus. Aber so ganz ohne Kohlehydrate #c



ich sagte doch: dominosteine |supergri


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (20. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Bist du von der Polizei ?
> 
> Mach hier mal kein Fass auf Kollege!



...weder Polizei noch Fass auf machen ... :m
waren nur so meine Bedenken, aber schön wenn der eine oder andere von den wenigen Ausnahmeregelungen profitieren kann.

Also guten Hunger und her mit den Erfahrungen.

LG aus Berlin


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Sieht endgeil aus. Aber so ganz ohne Kohlehydrate #c


Schbädsle?
:q:q:q


----------



## Zander Jonny (20. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schbädsle?
> :q:q:q



Thüringer Klöße :l


----------



## Jens_74 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Sauerbraten und grüne Klöße.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

geil! 
Sauerbraten gehört auch zu meinen Lieblingsessen...


----------



## exil-dithschi (20. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Heute Sauerbraten und grüne Klöße.



fehlen eindeutig die rosinen, oder sind die in den klößen?

nein, sieht lecker aus, meine schwiegermutter macht ihn auch so.


----------



## Jens_74 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> fehlen eindeutig die rosinen, oder sind die in den klößen?
> 
> nein, sieht lecker aus, meine schwiegermutter macht ihn auch so.


 
 Danke !
 Nee in den Klößen sind nur Röstis. Rosinen mag ich nicht sooo.


----------



## Franky (20. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Boahr... Wir hatten eben Flanksteak... Saugeil!  :q Fast so zart wie Filet, aber mit geschmacklich viel mehr Wumms!!! Aber ohne Grillthermometer haben wir uns nicht zugetraut, das Ding "auf den Punkt" zu bringen. Und für's "Vergrillen" wäre es definitiv zu schade (und zu teuer)!!!
Dazu Nudelsalat alla Italia


----------



## Jens76 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kann ich leider nicht mithalten, aber lecker wars!






Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zander Jonny (20. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Kann ich leider nicht mithalten, aber lecker wars!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und immer ordentlich Butter bei die Fische #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mmmmhhhhhhhhhhh............


----------



## Jens76 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Und immer ordentlich Butter bei die Fische #6



Bei uns kommt immer ordentlich Butter bei die Kartoffeln! [emoji16] 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (21. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bei mir gabs resteessen vom lamm, schmacht....



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Und immer ordentlich Butter bei die Fische #6



schon immer:


----------



## Jose (21. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

CHILI...

hab mich heute entschieden, mit dem teufelszeug im schrank nicht mehr leben zu wollen - aber haben will ichs schon.

hab also von der chili-ursuppe was abgezogen und den vorschlägen folgend verdünnt: 1 teil chili, 3 teile paprikamus, 2 teile tomatenmus und nochmal reichlich essig. als clou dabei pürierte schale gegrillter paprikas. 
ist die linke flasche, hat jetzt ne angenehme schärfe in etwa so wie original-tabasco, schmeckt lecker aber irgendwie wie fuego u.a.
die rechte flasche wo auch DER name draufsteht, tja, da hab ich die suppe nochmal püriert (mit dem neuen stab) und dann passiert. all die herrlichen scharfen kerne, dahin sind sie. nochmal 1:1 mit essig aufgefüllt, also nur salz, chili, essig -  und die konsistenz stimmt, tropf-flüssig und etwa 5-10x so scharf wie gekauftes tabasco. ABER richtiger Geschmack!!!
wird wohl ne weile halten :m


----------



## exil-dithschi (21. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nit vill zick daher hurennudeln.


----------



## Jose (23. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

was ist denn hier los?
alle auf diät?


ich mach linsensuppe mit mettenden, ohne chili :m


----------



## angler1996 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nix Diät:q, Verdauungsprobleme im Zusammenhang mit  Kommentaren zu releasten Welsen oder so:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

keine Zeit wegen releasten Wallern, Kormoranen Thüringen, Newsletter Initiative etc....

Daher nur Aufgewärmtes - Schweinecurry (logo mal selber gemacht) ausm Froster...


----------



## Andal (23. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> was ist denn hier los?
> *alle auf diät?*
> 
> 
> ich mach linsensuppe mit mettenden, ohne chili :m



Na,... G'schwollne* mit Püree und Porreegemüse.



* Und bevor wieder krude Bubenphantasien aufkommen, das sind fein Bratwürste aus Kalbsbrät, ohne Haut. |wavey:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Na,... G'schwollne* mit Püree und Porreegemüse.
> 
> 
> 
> * Und bevor wieder krude Bubenphantasien aufkommen, das sind würste, ohne Haut. |wavey:



Also beschnitten?|bigeyes|kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (23. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nein. Bei denen war und ist nie eine dran.


----------



## Jose (23. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Also beschnitten?|bigeyes|kopfkrat


|bla:


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*


----------



## Jens_74 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also Dithmarscher Urtyp habe ich noch nicht getrunken, dafür habe ich aber u.a. Dithmarsche Gans im Freezer für die Feiertage :q


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Also Dithmarscher Urtyp habe ich noch nicht getrunken


dir kann geholfen werden, schick mir ´ne pn, passt hervorragend zum dithschiflattermann. :m


----------



## Jens_74 (24. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wie war das noch ma ?
 Ah ja, Butter bei de Fische.
 Musste Platz im Frier Schrank machen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schönes Stück falsches Filet im Angebot bekommen.

Enden gekocht, gibt für 2 Tage Rindfleischsalat mit Bratkartoffeln.

Den Rest eingelegt, gibt 3 - 4 Portionen Sauerbraten in ner Woche...


----------



## Jens_74 (24. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Den Rest eingelegt, gibt 3 - 4 Portionen Sauerbraten in ner Woche...


 
 Sauerbraten geht immer :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

eben!!!!!


----------



## Jose (24. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sauerbraten ist was feines.
da gehen auch die schbädsle (aussortiert an den tellerrand |rolleyes)

ich gönn mir heute hühnersuppe an angina #q


----------



## pennfanatic (24. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mag keinen sauerbraten und vor allem kein rot oder blaukraut brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Jose (25. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Mag keinen sauerbraten und vor allem kein rot oder blaukraut brrrrrrrrrr




dann bleiben ja nur noch schbädsle...


----------



## JottU (25. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Mag keinen sauerbraten und vor allem kein rot oder blaukraut brrrrrrrrrr



Dann wären meine Rotkohlrouladen wohl nix für dich gewesen.:q


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (25. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



JottU schrieb:


> Dann wären meine Rotkohlrouladen wohl nix für dich gewesen.:q


...aber das interessiert mich um so mehr :vik:
Rouladen sind immer lecker, egal ob Rind, Schwein, Geflügel oder auch Fisch...
und auch egal ob Weiß-, Wirsing-, oder Rotkohl.....
... bitte sag mir wie Deine Rotkohlrouladen gehen...:m

Lieben Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

würd mich auch interessieren...


----------



## pennfanatic (25. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> dann bleiben ja nur noch schbädsle...



Lieber Spaghetti #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Defätisten hier!!! ;-)))
Schbaggeddii - pffff...............


----------



## pennfanatic (25. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*


----------



## Franky (25. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bin heute auch bei die Spaghettifraktion! Mit viel olio, alio, cipolle, pommodori, vino bianco, gamberetti........


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

SCHBÄDSLE rulez!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franky (25. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nee!!


----------



## Jens_74 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ma ohne Schicki Micki...
 Selbst gebackenes Brot mit Ei, Schinken und Schnittlauch.
 Lecker.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Einfach kann so gut sein!!!!


----------



## Franky (25. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jepp...
Ich hab mir eben mit "siehe oben" den Scheisstag gerettet...


----------



## honeybee (26. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Essensplanung für dieses Wochenende

Heute: frische Rehleber mit reichlich Zwiebeln und Kartoffelbrei

Morgen: Wickelniere vom Schaf, Speckbohnen und Thüringer Klöße


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh 
Reehleeeeber - so geil.......


----------



## honeybee (26. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh
> Reehleeeeber - so geil.......



Vorallem Frisch...gestern Abend erlegt worden.

Gibt es bei uns oft :m
So oft, das ich es sehr oft ausschlage, die Leber zu nehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nicht Dein Enrst?????

und ich hunger hier nach solchen Delikatessen...................................
:-((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((8


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rahm-Steinpilz-Schbädsle (mit getrockneten Steinpilzen) mit gebratenen frischen Steinpilzen und Scheiben rosa gebratener Rehleber oben drauf..................

Ich muss raus hier, ist ja nicht auszuhalten............


----------



## honeybee (26. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



> nicht Dein Enrst?????



Vollster Ernst.....und wenn ich Dir jetzt noch sage, das ich die geschenkt bekomme :g

Ist aber wirklich so, wenn man das oft ißt.....in der Saison aller 1-2 Wochen, dann mag man irgendwann nicht mehr so ran. Deswegen schlage ich immer mal aus und freue mich dafür dann aufs nächste mal. Und einfrieren mag ich sowas nicht. 

Geschmacklich fand ich aber z.B. die Leber vom Schaf besser....


----------



## Jens_74 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich kenne Rehleber nun leider gar nicht. Würde ich aber gerne mal probieren. Mit was kann man die geschmacklich vergleichen ?
 Bei Leber ist bis dato mein Favorit immer noch der Karnickel, aber wenn ich es jede Woche essen würde, würde es mir vermutlich auch zum Hals raushängen :q


----------



## grubenreiner (26. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rehleber gabs bei uns auch erst am Dienstag, die Treibjagdsaison ist eröffnet, gibts ab jetzt wieder öfter.
Wir  haben meist sogar soviel Reh zur Verfügung dass sogar der Sauerbraten  daraus gemacht wird, Rind kaufen wär schließlich teurer :q


----------



## Jens_74 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Wir haben meist sogar soviel Reh zur Verfügung dass sogar der Sauerbraten daraus gemacht wird, Rind kaufen wär schließlich teurer :q



 Mir tropft der Zahn leicht... #c und dem Thomas sicherlich auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Mir tropft der Zahn leicht... #c und dem Thomas sicherlich auch.


hör bloss auf.............................


----------



## daci7 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Grad vom Shoppen zurück:
- 3kg Filet
- 2kg Bauch
- 2kg Nuss
... alles vom Schwein.
Die Kalträuchersaison wird eröffnet =)


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute zum Frühstück Rührei mit selbst geräuchertem (hab mitgemacht, beim Freund), knusprig gebratenem Bauch und selbst gebackenem Brot - DAS ist Leben!!

Selbe Schinken und Speck machen - GEIL!!!!!!


----------



## daci7 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So ist das!
Wenn ich das dann noch mit dem Brot backen irgendwann richtig hinkrieg wird das ein Festschmaus! Solang muss ich zum Bäcker meines Vertrauens ... und hier in B ist das garnicht mal so einfach 'nen guten Bäcker zu finden...


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Heute zum Frühstück Rührei mit selbst geräuchertem (hab mitgemacht, beim Freund), knusprig gebratenem Bauch und selbst gebackenem Brot - DAS ist Leben!!


 
 Da fehlen definitiv noch ein paar Büsumer Krabben.......


----------



## exil-dithschi (26. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Da fehlen definitiv noch ein paar Büsumer Krabben.......


absolut! #6


----------



## Jose (26. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Da fehlen definitiv noch ein paar Büsumer Krabben.......




...und S C H B Ä D S L E ?    |rolleyes


----------



## Jens76 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Wir  haben meist sogar soviel Reh zur Verfügung dass sogar der Sauerbraten  daraus gemacht wird, Rind kaufen wär schließlich teurer :q



Der Blitz soll Dich beim kacken treffen! [emoji6] 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schlotterschätt (26. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> So ist das!
> Wenn ich das dann noch mit dem Brot backen irgendwann richtig hinkrieg wird das ein Festschmaus! Solang muss ich zum Bäcker meines Vertrauens ... *und hier in B ist das garnicht mal so einfach 'nen guten Bäcker zu finden.*..



Fahr mal nach Wilhelmsruh zur Bäckerei Pawlik. Bestes Brot ever und Wedding is doch gleich umme Ecke. #6
http://www.top10berlin.de/de/cat/es...u-2791/baeckerei-und-konditorei-pawlik-3870#1


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ...und S C H B Ä D S L E ? |rolleyes


 
 Das ist halt der Unterschied zwischen einem Schwaben.- oder einem Kapitänsfrühstück......


----------



## Jose (26. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...ist ein schweres leben:
keine täubchen, keine kanin-, schaf- rehleber, ein schweineleben, siehe anhang.

wie war das nochmal mit den good news?
"das einzig positive heute war der aids-test" (scherz!!!!)

merke: "lieber n schweinebraten im topf als n schbädsle aufm teller"


----------



## wolfgang f. (26. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ...und S C H B Ä D S L E ?    |rolleyes








Bitte schön lieber Herbert, extra für Dich![emoji8] 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dannnnnge Wolfgang - endlich wieder Kuldur...


----------



## Jose (26. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Bitte schön lieber Herbert, extra für Dich![emoji8]



dangge |rolleyes

[schon gut, dass jener k..-smily ausm repertoire raus ist]
ps: möge dir montezuma seine gunst erweisen...


----------



## Jose (26. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


>



ihr wisst ja, schöne kindheit in nem üblen viertel.
mein schulweg durchs städtchen war so dekoriert...

nix mit bright lights, bright city,....


----------



## Andal (26. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> "lieber n schweinebraten im topf als n schbädsle aufm teller"



Ein schön gesottenes Schweinefleisch ist was richtig gutes, aber kein Braten.


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Ein schön gesottenes Schweinefleisch ist was richtig gutes, aber kein Braten.



Da brat mir einen 'nen ( kackenden ) Storch......

Aus Mangel an Dorsch im Froster |gr:, gab es heute 'gekauftes' |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh: Köhlerfilet.
Morgen dann Rinderbrust in verschiedenen Variationen.
Mal sehen, was das gibt.


----------



## Jose (26. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> ...Morgen dann Rinderbrust in verschiedenen Variationen...




häh? einmal die linke, einmal die rechte :m?


----------



## wolfgang f. (26. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> möge dir montezuma seine gunst erweisen...[/SIZE]









Danke für Deine guten Wünsche! Aber nicht mal wenn ich den ganzen Topf wegputze, wirkt das abführend!
Allein entlüften geht damit ganz gut und das vertreibt böse Geister!!!


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> häh? einmal die linke, einmal die rechte :m?


 
 Du hast natürlich, wie immer, recht, min Söhden.

 Die linke mit Kartüffels, die rechte ohne Schbädschle.


----------



## Franky (27. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ah, so schriew sich sööt bi juh... Ik hebb jümmers dacht, dat weer seut, mien sööt puttfarken........ :q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

viel zu arbeiten heute, daher ein Lob dem Froster statt frisch gekocht heute abend:
Saure Kuddla mid Schbädlse und Endivesalaad.....


----------



## Franky (27. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Chili bei bruder. Von mir eine mousse au chocolat...


----------



## Franky (27. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab extra KEIN Bild gemacht - jetzt dürft ihr Eure Phantasie benutzen... Wie sieht wohl eine Küche aus, wenn ein Schneebessen aus der Wasserbadschüssel mit Eigelb über das Wasserbad mit der schmelzenden Schoki den Pott mit Sahne umhaut.................... Ich bin gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz ruhig gewesen.............................................................................


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

))))))))))))))))


----------



## Jose (27. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

advent advent, die küche brennt :m


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bei Franky kann man vom Fußboden essen und wird sogar satt:q:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> bei Franky kann man vom Fußboden essen und wird sogar satt:q:m


----------



## Jens_74 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich muss mir bei meiner Freundin auch immer anhören das ihre Küche wenn ich da bin wie Aleppo aussieht [emoji1]

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Franky (27. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ihr hättet alle zum Saubermachen vorbeikommen dürfen - mit der Zunge... :m Oder ich hätte mir den Hund ausleihen müssen... :q Aber hinterher wäre ich für dessen ********rei zuständig gewesen! :q:q:q


----------



## wolfgang f. (27. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*











Thai Curry sehr frei nach J.O.
Danke für den klasse Tip an meinen "Boardie-Buddy" [emoji6]


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Chili bei bruder. Von mir eine mousse au chocolat...


 
 Kain & Abel modern interpretiert ? :q:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> häh? einmal die linke, einmal die rechte :m?



Konnte mich im Endeffekt dann doch nicht entscheiden, ob es nun die linke oder rechte Txxxe des Limousinrinds war #c

Von daher das ganze Teil mit Kartüffels und Meerrettichsauce zubereitet und verputzt.


----------



## Jose (27. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Kain & Abel modern interpretiert ? :q:q



sehr fein, hehe #6


@wolfgang, sieht sehr sehr lecker aus - warum aber die strafe mit dem reis, diätküche kkh?

bei schbädsle und reis (ausnahme sushi-reis) heisst es bei mir "messer raus"








:vik: schweinebraten auf hammelart :vik:


----------



## wolfgang f. (27. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> @wolfgang, sieht sehr sehr lecker aus - warum aber die strafe mit dem reis, diätküche kkh?
> bei schbädsle und reis (ausnahme sushi-reis) heisst es bei mir "messer raus
> :vik: schweinebraten auf hammelart :vik:


Siehst Du - so geht's mir bei Gemüse mit zuviel Röstaromen...[emoji23]


----------



## Jose (27. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Siehst Du - so geht's mir bei Gemüse mit zuviel Röstaromen...[emoji23]



man nehme es mir nicht übel.
ich schreib alle schbädsle- und reisrezepte mit für später, 
kommen ja auch zahnlose zeiten...


bis dahin mag ich es bissig :m




 [gruß an die *Alete*er, die mit der späten geburt...]


----------



## wolfgang f. (28. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> man nehme es mir nicht übel.
> ich schreib alle schbädsle- und reisrezepte mit für später,
> kommen ja auch zahnlose zeiten...
> 
> ...


Und man nehme es mir nicht übel, wenn mir diese Unterhaltung in meinem Alter zu kindisch ist. Ich bin dann mal weg!


----------



## Jose (28. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schick dich pn hinterher, hoffe erreicht dich, trotz deines alters, welches auch immer :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> viel zu arbeiten heute, daher ein Lob dem Froster statt frisch gekocht heute abend:
> Saure Kuddla mid Schbädlse und Endivesalaad.....


Heute Saure Nierla mid Schbädsle und Salaad, morgen Kässchbädsle.....
:q:q:q


----------



## pennfanatic (28. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Heute Saure Nierla mid Schbädsle und Salaad, morgen Kässchbädsle.....
> :q:q:q



Sind die identisch mit kaasspatzen aus dem allgäu?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gibts verschiedene Rezepte (in der Pfanne, im Ofen), im Prinzip kommts aber daher, ja..

Milch, Eier, Mehl, Käse, Butter, Zwiebel - hatte jeder Bauer..


----------



## pennfanatic (28. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vor allem Zwiebeln, die machen Luft


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gehören aber zu Kässpätzle, in Butter gebräunte Zwiebel - Luft hin oder her..
;-)))


----------



## Franky (28. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nee - Luft hin UND her..... :q
Ich hab noch von Samstag ein komisches Ratatatatouille übrig. Kein Chili drin (weil gehört nicht rein), aber von irgendwo her ist da eine sehr aggressive Schärfe drin... 
Das gibts dann mit Chickentits...


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> kommen ja auch zahnlose zeiten...



Und dann...., keine Zähne mehr im Mund, aber in der Kirche 'La Paloma' pfeifen :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> bis dahin mag ich es bissig :m



Ansonsten kann ich ( obwohl Fischkopp und trotzdem nicht Schbädschle-Hassprediger ) verstehen, daß man bei einigen bissigen ( maulkorb-pflichtigen ? ) Kommentaren von einem 'mod' hier, keine Motivation mehr hat, hier noch irgend etwas, in welcher Form auch immer, zu posten.

Just my (final) 2 pence.

Ciao Bello. :m


----------



## Jose (28. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich ( obwohl Fischkopp und trotzdem nicht Schbädschle-Hassprediger ) verstehen, daß man bei einigen bissigen ( maulkorb-pflichtigen ? ) Kommentaren von einem 'mod' hier, keine Motivation mehr hat, hier noch irgend etwas, in welcher Form auch immer, zu posten.
> 
> Just my (final) 2 pence.
> 
> Ciao Bello. :m



maulkorbpflichtig?
"mod hier"?
keine motivation mehr zu posten?


maulkorb gibts nicht.
bin hier als user.
keine motivation mehr zu posten?

hab ich so auch nicht mehr, 
wenn es unangebracht auf eine AB-relevante ebene geschubst wird.

bin ich also raus, leben geht lecker weiter.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das kannst du doch nicht machen, hier gibt es sonst bald nur noch 

*1000 shades of Spätzle*


----------



## bombe20 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute gab es bei uns fangfrisches hechtfilet in käsemantel als fingerfood zum abendbrot.


----------



## exil-dithschi (30. November 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Das kannst du doch nicht machen, hier gibt es sonst bald nur noch
> 
> *1000 shades of Spätzle*


oder "für eine handvoll schbädsle mehr"...und "vier pfund schbädsle für ein halleluja"...


----------



## Ladi74 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nix gegen Schbädsle!
Seit dem ich zum Schnitzel Schbädsle bestelle, gibts Nachts kein Sodbrennen mehr!
Bei Pommes schon...
Heute gibts wieder die schwäbische Geheimwaffe "Rahmschnitzel mit Spätzle".

Als Monteur kann man sich das Kneipenessen nur selten aussuchen.;-(


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Soooooooooooo isch reachd!


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also wenn Spätzle, dann in Butter gebraten und Semmel Brösel :m
Das nimmt dann doppelt Soße auf so muss das .


----------



## Franky (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hatte eben Spät... Spaghetti Carbonaaaaara (et una Coca Cola ) auf die Schnelle. Scheisstag heute, da musste das sein... Firma zieht um und zum zusätzlichen Stress machen unsere WindowsKisten noch mehr Ärger....


----------



## Ladi74 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Thomas
War kein Schnitzel, sondern Schweinefilet mit Rahmsosse +Spätzle.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> maulkorbpflichtig?
> "mod hier"?
> keine motivation mehr zu posten?
> 
> ...



...Schade eigentlich, sehr schade !!

@ Wolfgang f
@HeinBlöd

...habt ihr Beiden eigentlich noch eine klare Peilung ??
Ich gehe mal zu Euren Gunsten von einem Missverständnis aus...
...Was hat Jose Euch eigentlich getan ??
...Wo und an welcher Stelle müsst Ihr Euch angepisst fühlen ??
...Was ist bei Euch persönlich angegriffen worden ??
Geht mal in Euch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Übrigens, gerne könnt Ihr jetzt über mich herfallen, steh ich drüber


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nö, wir fallen hier nicht übereinander her, müssen das auch nicht diskutieren.
Sondern wer will, unterhält sich übers Essen, wer nicht ,ebene nicht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nach diversen Backversuchen (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321757), hab ich mal das Beste draus gemacht und nen Teil verarbeitet (dann kann ich auch wieder weiter backversuchen ;-))):
24 dicke Semmelnknödel...


----------



## Jose (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

der trööt ist zu gut, um sich den geschmack verderben zu lassen:

chicoree, schinken, champignons, knofi und nochmal knofi, dazu piripiri, harissa, grüne körner und mit eigener chilisoße bekleckerte eier.

was fehlt ist klar, schbädsle, reis, WF und HB :m


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jose, 
das sieht gut aus , macht Lust auf "Weitermachen" und einfach nur Bock haben  auf Kochen, Backen, Schlemmen und kulinarisch Relaxen #6


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das sieht nach low carp aus .

Aber ich mache auch gelegentlich low carp high fett :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Entweder haste da Wachteleier erwischt oder richtig dicke Champignons..

Bei mir heut Sauerbraten, Semmelnknödel und Salat.


----------



## honeybee (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei mir heut Sauerbraten, Semmelnknödel und Salat.



Hier heute auch Sauerbraten. Allerdings mit Rotkraut und Klößen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sauer machd luschdich ;-)))))))))


----------



## bombe20 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei uns gibt es heute Rinderroulade mit Bayrisch Kraut und Thüringer Klößen. Allerdings lassen wir uns von meinem Papi bekochen.


----------



## Jose (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Thomas, richtig dicke champignos #6


----------



## daci7 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab grad zwei Thunfischsteaks in Knobi/Chili/Teriyaki eingelegt. Die werden dann vor dem Braten in Sesam gewälzt und mit Ofenkartoffeln und Feldsalat gefuttert. So jedenfalls die Theorie - machen muss ich das ja noch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

liest sich au net schlecht...


----------



## Kotzi (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tipp: Kurz Braten ohne Sesam- also nur kurz die Pfanne küssen lassen.
Vorher aus der Einlege Sauce und reichlich zucker einen sirup kochen.
Damit kurz den Thun glasieren, Sesam drauf und ganz kurz unter den schon vorgeheizten Grill im Backofen anbräunen lassen.


----------



## Michel_0815 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gabs heute Barsch mit Bratkartoffeln und Rahmgemüse.
Einfach aber lecker! #6


----------



## Justsu (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Das sieht nach low carp aus .
> 
> Aber ich mache auch gelegentlich low carp high fett :m


 
Ist wohl eher no carp... Die Hunter werden es ihm danken!:m

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab auch mal TK-Gemüse gekauft  -so Asia - Mischung.

Morgen kommt Franz, das gibt marinierte, gebackene Hühnertitte mit Gemüse und Reis.


----------



## Jens_74 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Man möge mir die Schbädsle aus der Tüte verzeihen... mehr Zeit is gerade nicht. Dazu mediterranes Hähnchen. Mal wieder Rester zam gekratzt...


----------



## petri28 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Man möge mir die Schbädsle aus der Tüte verzeihen... mehr Zeit is gerade nicht. Dazu mediterranes Hähnchen. Mal wieder Rester zam gekratzt...



Die Tüten Spätzle sind verziehen, Hauptsache es schmeckt, mancher wäre froh, dies jetzt auf dem Teller zu haben.


----------



## angler1996 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hab auch mal TK-Gemüse gekauft -so Asia - Mischung.
> 
> Morgen kommt Franz, das gibt marinierte, gebackene Hühnertitte mit Gemüse und Reis.



soso, armer Franz|wavey:

ich zweifle nicht an den Kochkünsten vom Boss:m


----------



## Kauli11 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hab auch mal TK-Gemüse gekauft  -so Asia - Mischung.
> 
> Morgen kommt Franz, das gibt marinierte, gebackene Hühnertitte mit Gemüse und Reis.



Hoffentlich kommt Franz nicht soooo laut. :vik: 

#h


----------



## angler1996 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da wollte ich nun wahrlich nicht hin

 "Morgen kommt Franz, das gibt marinierte, gebackene Hühnertitte mit Gemüse und Reis"

 oder doch besser
 Morgen kommt Franz, es gibt marinierte, gebackene ....

 in Variante 1 wird Franz verarbeitet:q


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Michel_0815 schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs heute Barsch mit Bratkartoffeln und Rahmgemüse.
> Einfach aber lecker! #6



Hei Michel,
das sieht ja auf dem Bild sehr sehr lecker aus...
Und wenn ich mir so das Filet von einem Barsch anschau.....
Respekt #6
Selbst gefangen dieses göttliche Tier ??

Neidische Grüße aus Berlin
Bernd


----------



## Jose (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

auch mal wieder - mit einem blick auf den durchaus respektablen und sehr lecker aussehenden barsch.
kann da leider nicht mit dienen, barsche sind nicht so leicht aufn teller zu bringen wie nen frei gelaufenen gockel.

der hier war heute dran, im rohr mit durchwachsenem bauchspeck, KNOFI, zwiebelmöhrenlauchundwassonstnochhier!geschrienhat und vor allem fenchel. volle kanne. tut mich leid für kotzi (lies einfach drüber weg...) aber bevor hier wieder was von low carp gemutmaßt wird: wieder nix vom karpfen und als carb hab ich noch ne schrippe zugefügt (jetzte steht thomas aufm schlauch, "schrippe????").


----------



## daci7 (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auch nich schlecht! 
Aber ein wenig sehr viel Fenchel 
Hier gabs Heut Nudeln mit Zwiebel/Paprika/Knofi angebraten und mit Käse überbacken.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht lecker aus, wobei ich auch kein Fenchel-Freund bin, den kann man ja aber weglassen 

Bei mir gibt es morgen Gulasch, der konnte während des CL-Spieles gemütlich vor sich hin simmern und das Beste ist dann:

Wenn man sich nach Mitternacht ein Gute-Nacht-Bierchen aus dem Kühlschrank holt, heimlich ein paar Fleischstückchen mopsen.


----------



## Jens_74 (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Wenn man sich nach Mitternacht ein Gute-Nacht-Bierchen aus dem Kühlschrank holt, heimlich ein paar Fleischstückchen mopsen.



 Das ist kein mopsen !!!
 Man muss ja kosten ob er gut ist !!! :q


----------



## Jens_74 (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Trotz Stress ohne Ende, mir war heute Abend einfach danach... ohne zelebrieren schnell gemacht... kochen lenkt auch ab.
 Ente, Kartoffelklöße und Rotkohl...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

unterwegs gewesen Messe Hannover - gestern schlechte Gyros in Sarstedt, heute guter Döner in Beilstein ;-))

Nicht gekocht, - nur genossen (heute) ..


----------



## Franky (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hoffe, dass ich niemandem zu nahe trete - aber laut dem Griechen meines Vertrauens (in HB), den wir seit knapp 40 Jahren kennen und lieben, hört gute griechische Küche kurz vor Hannover auf... Und bislang hat er recht! Ich habe südlich von Hannover tatsächlich noch keine vernünftige griechische Taverna gefunden!!! Richtige Gyros-Spieße sind absolute Mangelware. Alles nur Pfannengyros, das ich selbst noch besser hinkriege!


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gibt es Kaninchenleber mit Kartoffel-Möhrenstampf und Feldsalat


----------



## Jens_74 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Alle auf Diät zur Zeit ?
 Spätes Mittagessen heute... aber das ist bei Küchentischprogrammierern so.
 Kassler, Kartoffeln und Rosenkohl


----------



## Franky (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir liegt alles für Schweinefilet "weidmannsheil" parar. Ausnahmsweise mit....... Schbädsle... Hab keine tagliatelle mehr bekommen und keinen bock auf rewe nummer 3...


----------



## Kotzi (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gibts Ente-Rotkohl-Grüne Klöße ( mal ausprobieren, sonst gabs immer Schlesische).

Ente dauert immer so ca 8 Stunden.

Salzen, mit : Orangen, Zwiebeln etc füllen, was man halt da hat.

Dann 45 Minuten bei 180 Grad Umluft mit der Brustseite nach oben garen.

Danach Wasser auf die Fettpfanne ( Ente auf ein Rost oben drüber) geben.

Temperatur auf 120 oder 110 Grad Ober-Unterhitze reduzieren, und auf jeder Seite 3 Stunden im Ofen belassen. Am ende nochmal mit dem Grill oder volle Pulle Umluft bräunen.

Gelingt jedes mal, die Ente fällt auseinander und ist noch Saftig.


----------



## Jose (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Heute gibts Ente-Rotkohl-Grüne Klöße...



...fehlt fenchel :q


----------



## Jose (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gepimpte dosen-erbsen-suppe, kein fenchel...


----------



## Jens_74 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Heute gibts Ente-Rotkohl-Grüne Klöße ( mal ausprobieren, sonst gabs immer Schlesische).
> Ente dauert immer so ca 8 Stunden.
> Salzen, mit : Orangen, Zwiebeln etc füllen, was man halt da hat.
> Dann 45 Minuten bei 180 Grad Umluft mit der Brustseite nach oben garen.
> ...



 Kenne ich auch so mit dem niedrig garen auf längere Zeit. Habe ich aber bisher nur mit Gans probiert. Wird dadurch extrem zart und saftig. Hättest ruhig mal ein Bild schicken können #6


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> gepimpte dosen-erbsen-suppe, kein fenchel...



Dosen Suppe kenne ich auch....
Womit verfeinerst du die?


----------



## angler1996 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

naja, mir bleibt nichts anderes übrig als laaange zu Garen zu Weihnachten, kann auch etwas wärmer sein,
 Die Gäste sind 90/91 da ist ein gutes Essen davon abhängig, ob man es beißen konnte:q da kann das schmecken, wie es will


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Esse immer gerne UN viel, zu mindestens früher.
Aber nicht zu weich oder zart. Muss alles biss haben


----------



## Jose (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dosen-suppe pimpen mit allem was grün&frisch&vorhanden. dazu wienerle&mettende.

eigentlich egal was. wenn man zur dosensuppe greift kocht und isst der hunger...


----------



## Jens_74 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> dosen-suppe pimpen mit allem was grün&frisch&vorhanden. dazu wienerle&mettende.
> 
> eigentlich egal was. wenn man zur dosensuppe greift kocht und isst der hunger...


 
 Ja das mach ich auch ab und zu. Man kann tatsächlich auch Dosensuppen mit wenig Zeit und Zutaten richtig geil pimpen das sie gut schmecken.


----------



## honeybee (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute zum Mittag: Braten vom Kasslertier dazu Erdäpfel und vergorenes Weißkraut

Zum Abendbrot: Würzfleisch mit Toast

Morgen Mittag: Ziegenbraten und Klöße


----------



## Jose (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ja ja, Jana, quäl mich :m

fehlte noch was nach den erbsen, was smakelijkes eben.
quick response war rapido-käsekuchen.

qua(r)aaaaak, ei, zitrone, rum-Aroma!, etwas zucker, vanille-zucker als rührum aufs blech. 180° ne ungeduldige stunde.
schneller wech als gemacht :m


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Heute zum Mittag: Braten vom Kasslertier dazu Erdäpfel und vergorenes Weißkraut
> 
> Zum Abendbrot: Würzfleisch mit Toast
> 
> Morgen Mittag: Ziegenbraten und Klöße



...Warum mußt Du mich jetzt eigentlich so quälen ??
#c


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kaninchenkeule, mit Klößen und Hallimasch, die Soße mit Brombeersaft und Apfelmus verfeinert. Die Leber hat den Weg von der Pfanne auf den Teller leider nicht geschafft


----------



## Jens_74 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Die Leber hat den Weg von der Pfanne auf den Teller leider nicht geschafft



 Das is normal :q -> beste Leber
 Sieht sehr lecker aus, aber bissel wenig Soße oder täuscht das ?


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Das is normal :q -> beste Leber
> Sieht sehr lecker aus, aber bissel wenig Soße oder täuscht das ?



Ich bin nicht so der große Soßen-Überflutungs-Freund  Gerade die Pilze haben einen tollen Eigengeschmack, den ich nicht übertünchen wollte, gleiches gilt auch für den Hoppelmann.

Da bin ich ein wenig eigen #t Bisken Soße ja, aber angeln muss ich nicht auf meinem Teller können


----------



## Andal (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da waren die alten Menüteller mit den Einteilungen eine praktische Sache..... :m


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Da waren die alten Menüteller mit den Einteilungen eine praktische Sache..... :m



In Pflegeheimen soll es die ja noch geben |kopfkrat

Nein, das ist keine Anspielung.... oder vielleicht doch? :m


----------



## Andal (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Im Pflegeheim gibts Schnabeltasse, da verwechselst du was. :m

Als Kind habe ich die Dinger geliebt, weil es die ja nur im Gasthaus gegeben hat...


----------



## daci7 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mal wieder vom Feinsten hier!
Jana und Kaffeebarsch - astrein! Jose - warum eigentlich Rum-_Aroma? _;P
Hier gibts heut Grünkohl untereinander mit Pinkel und Mettenden. :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Mal wieder vom Feinsten hier!
> Jana und Kaffeebarsch - astrein! Jose - warum eigentlich Rum-_Aroma? _;P
> Hier gibts heut Grünkohl untereinander mit Pinkel und Mettenden. :m



bei uns auch...seit gestern.....abba noch mit kassler und schweinebacke:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Grünkohl - klasse Idee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franky (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Darauf freue ich mich auch schon (wieder ). Einmal hatte ich schon das Komplettpaket! :z
Das heisst Kassler (am liebsten Kotelettzwischenstück mit Knochen), viel Bremer Pinkel (also nicht geräuchert; geräuchert = Oldenburger Pinkel) und Kochwurst (Mettenden, Mettwurst, Bauernbratwurst), Salzkartoffeln und "Braunkohl" (für Nicht-Bremer => Grünkohl, Oldenburger Palme ).


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Muss man aber richtig kochen/schmoren, mit viel Schmalz, Zwiebeln, Zucker - und ich hau immer noch am Ende nen kleinen Schuss Aquavit rein ....

Und ich mag lieber Schweinebauch statt Kassler, dafür Wurst geräuchert..

Und lieber Püree als Salzkartoffeln...

Und etwas Schmorzwiebeln dazu..


----------



## Franky (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und was is mit Pinkel????


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

is Wurscht ..
geräuchert


----------



## Franky (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Woher importierst Du den denn? Ich muss mir meinen immer aus Bremen mitbringen. Hier gibts keinen zu kaufen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Immer seeeehr schwierig. Froster.


----------



## Franky (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Meinen Lieblingspinkel könntest Du bestellen...
http://www.roepke-fleisch.de/direktverkauf
Ruf ma an...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

noch hab ich - ist aber notiert..

Knipp (knibb?) hab ich auch noch was..


----------



## Kotzi (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bilder gibts von mir seltenst. Verarbeitung geht vor.

Besonders die haut aber war ein Traum. Und das absolut Idiotensicher.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ein genußvolles Wochenende liegt hinter mir.

Am Samstag haben wir 30Pfd. Chilli Con Carne vom Rothirsch für unsere Vereinsweihnachtsfeier angerührt, für die Köche gab es als Arbeitsessen "gekochten" Schellfisch mit Reis und einer milden Meerrettichsauce und Sonntag ging es dann mit Gulasch vom Rotkalb, Rotkohl und Klößen in die nächste Runde.

Zeitgleich erreichte mich ein Exemplar eines bekannten Kochbuchs von 1862, welches ich in der Bucht als Weihnachtsgeschenk erstanden habe.

Unter anderem für den ambitionierten Küchenangler eine sehr inspirierende Lektüre mit einigen in Vergessenheit geratenen, aber durchaus interessanten Rezepten und Zubereitungsarten.

Mein soeben ins Leben gerufenes Feiertagsprojekt sieht vor, einige Köstlichkeiten der Altvorderen nachzukochen.
Aus naheliegenden, justiziablen Gründen wird es mir nicht möglich sein, den Vollzug hier in Wort und Bild zu dokumentieren.
Ich bitte darum, die folgenden Rezepte unter dem Konjunktiv zu betrachten.

Was könntet ihr Leckeres kochen ???
Beginnen möchte ich mit Neunaugen.

Ich zitiere:

*"Neunaugen oder Bricken.
*Vor allen Dingen müssen die Neunaugen recht lebendig sein; dann tut man sie in ein Behältnis mit Salz, und läßt sie sich darin reinigen und totlaufen. Haben sie mit dem Salzwasser noch ein Weilchen gestanden, dann trockne man sie ab, lasse sie auf einem Roste braten, lege sie dann, sobald sie erkaltet, in einen steinernen Topf, streue Nelken, Pfeffer und Lorbeerblätter dazwischen, und gieße so viel abgekochten, erkalteten Weinessig darauf, daß er übersteht. Man deckt den Topf sorgfältig zu."

Scheint mir ein simples Gericht und klingt als Snack für zwischendurch ganz köstlich.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

haaaaaaaach - gerade gefrühstückt, schon krieg ich wieder Hunger....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> gerade gefrühstückt...



Soso, 
viertel vor zwölf zum Montag beliebt es dem beleibten Schwaben, seinen Luxuskörper aus der Reuse zu heben!?|bigeyes:q


----------



## Zander Jonny (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Kaninchenkeule, mit Klößen und Hallimasch, die Soße mit Brombeersaft und Apfelmus verfeinert. Die Leber hat den Weg von der Pfanne auf den Teller leider nicht geschafft



Das erinnert mich an alte Zeiten #6
Mein Opa hatte zu Lebzeiten 50-60 Karnickel, es gab fast jeden Sonntag Hasenbraten und ich war immer scharf drauf.
Ich habe als Zwerg schon angefangen zu schlachten und kastriert habe ich auch alle selbst. Natürlich nach zigfachen zugucken 
Ich glaube es ist an der Zeit sich mal wieder eine Sigge und ein Rammler zuzulegen |kopfkrat


----------



## honeybee (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ist an der Zeit sich mal wieder eine Sigge und ein Rammler zuzulegen |kopfkrat



Tja, wenn Du Pech hast, sind die Preise für Deine Wunschrasse ziemlich nach oben geschnellt. Begründet auf den ganzen RHD-Sch--ß. Ein befreundeter Züchter hatte innerhalb 2 Wochen 35 Tiere verloren. Trotz Impfung. Und es ist noch nicht ausgestanden. Das geht munter weiter. Jetzt hier im Ort wieder bei einem Züchter 8 Tiere umgefallen.

Ich würde jetzt NIX kaufen und auch keine Ausstellungen besuchen.
Deswegen habe ich auch nix geschlachtet dieses Jahr, bleibt alles im Stall, man weis ja nie. Und es kommt auch nix neues in den Stall. Sicher ist sicher. (ich bekomme so oder so schlecht Tiere meiner Rasse)
Ich bin auch auf keine Ausstellung gegangen....was schade war, weil ich dann dieses Jahr ins blaue hinein gezüchtet habe. Aber was solls.


----------



## pennfanatic (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und wildkaninchen oder sogar Hasen bekommst du schon mal gar nicht....
Die haben noch mehr unter Seuchen zu leiden


----------



## Jose (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Und wildkaninchen oder sogar Hasen bekommst du schon mal gar nicht...



ist doch kein problem, halt dich an Zander Jonny, der macht aus kaninchen Hasenbraten



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> ...Mein Opa hatte zu Lebzeiten 50-60 Karnickel, es gab fast jeden Sonntag Hasenbraten...




:vik:


----------



## honeybee (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ist doch kein problem, halt dich an Zander Jonny, der macht aus kaninchen Hasenbraten
> :vik:



Den kleinen feinen Unterschied kennen nicht viele 
Bei uns im Verein muss man 1,-€ löhnen wenn man "Hase" oder "Karnickel" ausspricht 

Für die meisten ist das alles eins Hase, Kaninchen, Karnickel


----------



## pennfanatic (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja da ist schon ein unterschied.
Hasen leben über der erde,
Wildkaninchen in bauen unter der erde.#h
Haus Kaninchen im Stall....

Und dann gibt es noch dachhasen.....#h#h


----------



## wilhelm (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Und dann gibt es noch dachhasen.....#h#h




Und die schmecken angeblich am besten#6#6#6


----------



## Jose (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> ...Und dann gibt es noch dachhasen.....#h#h





wilhelm schrieb:


> Und die schmecken angeblich am besten#6#6#6



*er sagt PFUI!





*


----------



## pennfanatic (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und erst hat recht......


Siehe auch der etappenhase!:m


----------



## Ladi74 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist vielleicht etwas OT, 
der Sohn meinens Arbeitskoll. sollte in der Schule (Sachkunde/Bio) nen Vortrag über "den" Hasen halten. Hat er gemacht! Setzen 4!  Auf Nachfrage warum? 
Die Lehrerin hatte das Karnickel gemeint!
Ich würde zu der Lehrerin sagen:Setzen  6! Weiterbildung ist nötig!

Naja, der Dachhase... Kopp, Pfoten und Schwanz ab, fertig istn Karnickel. Bloß, machmal sind die Dachhasen so schwer, dass sie nicht mehr als "Deutscher Riese" durchgehen. V.a. die Kater.;-)

Bei mir in der Gegend heißt die Sie ne "Siehe" und der Rammler "Bock".
Ist schon interessant, wie sich die  Begriffe je nach Region unterscheiden.


----------



## Jose (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

lassen wir das man besser mit den falschen hasen, sonst landen wir noch im bett bei den häschen.
allerdings, so'n echter falscher hase (!) ist auch lecker. omg, verwirrt ich bin :m


----------



## pennfanatic (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Falschen Hasen hatte ich vor 3 Wochen....

Suuuuuper!

Für Laien, das ist ein gefüllter hackbraten.


Wie war das mit den hässchen im Bett?

Lass mal, dafür bin ich zu alt!


:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## pennfanatic (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> *er sagt PFUI!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ist das deiner?
Sieht gar nicht begeistert aus mit dem mützchen.
Kann leider keine Katzen halten. Alle in der Familie haben allegie...
Alle außer mich#d


----------



## Jose (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

war meiner. bis zu seinem 17.
und recht hat er, wie gefiele uns so 'ne deko?

im anhang ne frühe schweinerei, kein katz :m

vai ser comida portuguesa...


----------



## pennfanatic (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht schon gut aus!
Bist du Portugiese?
du hast so viele südländische gerichte!


----------



## Jose (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

n e i n


(und das in der sig ist spanisch )


aber doch irgendwie ein porco iberico,  aber kein pata negra :q


----------



## pennfanatic (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sorry, kenne mich in sprachen nicht aus.
Nur kölsch und eifeler platt.
Hochdeutsch nur mit knubbeln


----------



## Jose (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

naja, thomas verstehste doch -  und das ist echt schwierig wenn er im schbädsle-rausch ist.
im übrigen waren es nur küchenbegriffe. kugel mal "porco iberico" oder "pata negra".
hier wär jetzt ein gutes kölnisches "saaach..." passend.

der anhang kriegt jetzt noch ein bisschen ohne deckel zum bräunen (Süden halt :m)  und wird dann dem verwendungszweck zugeführt.

(abermals 'tschuldigung an freund Kotzi, ohne fenchel gehts zur zeit gar nicht)

[ps: morgen nur knofi-resistenten kundenkontakt]


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht super lecker aus! #6


----------



## Kotzi (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du machst mich feddich Jose..

Bei köchelt gerade das Chilli - natürlich mit Carne


----------



## angler1996 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> naja, thomas verstehste doch - und das ist echt schwierig wenn er im schbädsle-rausch ist.
> im übrigen waren es nur küchenbegriffe. kugel mal "porco iberico" oder "pata negra".
> hier wär jetzt ein gutes kölnisches "saaach..." passend.
> 
> ...



echte schwarze Sau muss ich noch probieren


----------



## rippi (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab eben Brokkoli gekocht, war etwas dröge. Hat jemand Tipps. Salz, Pfeffer und Jalapeños habe ich dazu gemacht aaber nicht wirklich besser.


----------



## angler1996 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

in Stifte schneiden und in Butter dünsten (kurz).
 Aber nimm die "gute Butter":q


----------



## rippi (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> in Stifte schneiden und in Butter dünsten (kurz).
> Aber nimm die "gute Butter":q


Sind jetzt schon gegessen, aber danke für den Tipp. Werde dann am WE mal zum Bauern fahren und Butter holen, gute Butter.


----------



## Franky (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und Muskat bzw Macis passt auch seht gut zu Broccoli...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

war unterwegs, da ist ne Kühltruhe mit schwäbischen Schmankerln bei der Rückkehr von Vorteil:
Schnell gutes Essen ohne viel Arbeit

Für 3 Tage nu (nach jeweils einem Salat vorweg):
Lensa un Schbädsle mit Saidawürschdle (die gleich reingeschnitten, zum besser/schneller essen mit nur Löffel, Spätzle heissmachen, Schöpfer drauf Linsen im Suppenteller - und ab in die Wampe ) ;-)))


----------



## pennfanatic (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und anschliessend acht Stunden verdauungsprobleme |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der Vorteil als Single:
Wayne juckts?
;-)))))

Ich bin mein eigenes Biogaskraftwerk ;-)))


----------



## pennfanatic (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bin auch schon 12 Jahre single.
Aber es stört mich schon. Solange es drin ist. Wenn draussen ist stört es mich auch nicht mehr......


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

merksch was ?
;-)))


----------



## Jose (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hallo Thomas, ich hab es gemerkt (ich guter...):
linsensuppe geht bestens ohne schbädlse. wolltest uns verwirren, du schelm du :m


----------



## pennfanatic (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die schwobe machen alles mit spätzle.
Gibt da sonscht nix.....


----------



## angler1996 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/3686...e-Linsen-mit-Spaetzle-und-Saitenwuerstle.html

 Der Chefkoch mit Spätzle:m


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ossobuco - normalerweise mach ich dazu Gnocchi, heute war ich aber faul und es gab Nudeln dazu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht sehr tomatig und wenig nach mit Soffritto gekocht aus ..

Sicher aber lecker!!!!!

Ich schmor das selber halt aber mit (deutlich) weniger Tomaten, aber mit richtig viel angebratene, feingewürfelte Zwiebel, Sellerie, Karotten, Knobi (s.o. Soffritto) und Rotwein...


----------



## pennfanatic (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und spääädddsle....

Auch immer selbst gemacht?..


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ess sogar ich im Normalfall mi Spaghetti - aber Schbädsle passt eh zu allem..


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sieht sehr tomatig und wenig nach mit Soffritto gekocht aus ..
> 
> Sicher aber lecker!!!!!
> 
> Ich schmor das selber halt aber mit (deutlich) weniger Tomaten, aber mit richtig viel angebratene, feingewürfelte Zwiebel, Sellerie, Karotten, Knobi (s.o. Soffritto) und Rotwein...



Stimmt, das war diesmal sehr tomatenlastig, Zwiebeln und Knoblauch durfte ich nicht dran machen, weil ich für die Oma mitgekocht habe, daher nicht ganz "klassisch".

Hab es für mich auch noch kräftig nachgewürzt, das ist immer das Problem, wenn man beim Mitkochen für Andere Kompromisse eingehen muss.

Beim nächsten Mal überlege ich, es eher in Richtung Gulasch werden zu lassen, anstatt Fleischwürfel dann die Beinscheiben anbraten und schmoren lassen


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Stimmt, das war diesmal sehr tomatenlastig, Zwiebeln und Knoblauch durfte ich nicht dran machen, w*eil ich für die Oma mitgekocht habe,* daher nicht ganz "klassisch".


TOPP!!!
#6#6#6
Entschuldigt eh alles!!!!


----------



## pennfanatic (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich kann kein spädsle und die fertigen mag ich nicht.
Also dann Spaghetti!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

irgendwann (Zeit) mach ich mal ein Spätzlesvideo ;-)))))))


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> irgendwann (Zeit) mach ich mal ein Spätzlesvideo ;-)))))))



Wozu das denn?
Hier

:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das kannt ich nicht - kommt für mich gleich nach vegane Spätzle............
:q:q:q:q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das kannt ich nicht - kommt für mich gleich nach vegane Spätzle............
> :q:q:q:q



Wurst-Case-Spätzle...:q


----------



## Ladi74 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo ihr Feinschmecker,
mein Koll hat 3Kamerunschafe geschlachtet. Böcke sind nicht dabei!!!
Da er die Viecher nur alleine isst, sucht er Abnehmer für das Fleisch. 
Die Tiere sind aus ner Hobbyzucht und aus Freilandhaltung. Pellets oder son Kram haben die nie gefressen. 
Allerdings geht nur Selbstabholung bei Ronneburg (Gera)/ Ostthüringen.
Die Kontaktdaten vom Koll. gäbe es dann per PN.
Im Frühjahr will er nochmal 3Schafe schlachten......


----------



## Jens_74 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Ladi74 schrieb:


> Im Frühjahr will er nochmal 3Schafe schlachten......



 Da komme ich im Frühjahr gerne drauf zurück... is ja um die Ecke. Im Moment leider keine Zeit und Nerv.
 Die Frage ist auch was er für eine Mindestabnahmemenge hat.


----------



## Jose (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

pü, chicoree in gekochtem schinken.
(Kotzi zuliebe mal kein fenchel)


----------



## honeybee (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Da komme ich im Frühjahr gerne drauf zurück... is ja um die Ecke. Im Moment leider keine Zeit und Nerv.
> Die Frage ist auch was er für eine Mindestabnahmemenge hat.



:m

Kameruner wiegt doch nicht viel. Da musste schon mal ein halbes nehmen. Da kommst Du auf 5-6kg incl. Knochen. Das ist nicht viel.

Ich selber würde auch gar nicht damit dann anfangen, das einer nur ne Keule will, der nächste dann nur Rücken. Am Ende sind dann Rippchen und Vorderlauf über.....


----------



## Ladi74 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Im Moment will er einfach nur was an Fleisch loswerden. Muss ja nicht noch unbedingt dieses Jahr sein.
Wie ich mitbekommen hab, ist alles ausgebeint,  portioniert und eingefroren.
Z.Z. könnte es ein echter Schnapp sein, da der Koll. nicht so richtig weiß, was er verlangen sollte.
Ich sehe ihn erst am Montag wieder und frag ihn mal. Leider wohnt er in nem echt fiesen Funkloch.
Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## honeybee (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also 8,- € pro kg ist gut.....sollte er los bekommen


----------



## Jose (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute gibts echt rheinisch:








Mytilus edulis
Allium cepa
Allium ampeloprasum
Allium fistulosum
Allium sativum
Laurus nobilis
Apium graveolens
Foeniculum vulgare
Piper nigrum
NaCl
C2H5OH var.


evtl. sogar fotos :m

ps: jetze mit fotos

pps: bitte keine meldung an den boardferkelfahnder...


----------



## Jens_74 (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> :m
> 
> Kameruner wiegt doch nicht viel. Da musste schon mal ein halbes nehmen. Da kommst Du auf 5-6kg incl. Knochen. Das ist nicht viel.
> 
> Ich selber würde auch gar nicht damit dann anfangen, das einer nur ne Keule will, der nächste dann nur Rücken. Am Ende sind dann Rippchen und Vorderlauf über.....


 
 Ok, danke für den Hinweis Jana...
 Ich muss zugeben das ich damit absolut noch keine Erfahrung habe... aber das wird ohnehin erst im Frühjahr. Dann werde ich das aber definitiv probieren |supergri


----------



## daci7 (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> heute gibts echt rheinisch:
> Mytilus edulis
> Allium cepa
> Allium ampeloprasum
> ...



Schmackofatz - ich hab schon ewig keine guten Miesmuscheln mehr gehabt! Richtig gute Idee! Fehlt aber mMn noch Petroselinum für aufn Teller zum drüberstreuen!
:m


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute hab ich auch mal wieder lecker gekocht.
Meine Tochter ist Erzieherin und betreut eine Wohngruppe mit 8 Kindern/Jugendlichen.
Seit ein paar Jahren hat es sich eingespielt dass ich für die Kids und Erzieher koche, inclusive Weihnachtsfeier und Bescherung.
Es gab das Neuseeland Hirschgulasch vom Lidl, samt Knödel, Rotkraut und Preiselbeeren.
(für 16 Personen).
Den Nachtisch hat die Mutter einer anderen Erzieherin beigesteuert.
Das schönste für mich war allerdings nicht das Essen, sondern zu sehen wie glücklich diese Jugendlichen sind, wenn sich jemand ernsthaft für sie interessiert und wie sie auch mit verhältnismäßig "günstigen" Geschenken zufrieden sind!
Für das nächste Jahr bin ich wieder zum Kochen eingeladen, auf allgemeinen Wunsch, macht mich schon stolz!

Jürgen


----------



## daci7 (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Top - klasse Aktion #6


----------



## Jose (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Schmackofatz - ich hab schon ewig keine guten Miesmuscheln mehr gehabt! Richtig gute Idee! Fehlt aber mMn noch Petroselinum für aufn Teller zum drüberstreuen!
> :m



..und möhrchen im topf. beide heute auf freigang, nicht in küche. auch schade, dafür trudeln jetzt die fotos ein


----------



## Jens_74 (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Heute hab ich auch mal wieder lecker gekocht.
> Meine Tochter ist Erzieherin und betreut eine Wohngruppe mit 8 Kindern/Jugendlichen.
> Seit ein paar Jahren hat es sich eingespielt dass ich für die Kids und Erzieher koche, inclusive Weihnachtsfeier und Bescherung.
> Es gab das Neuseeland Hirschgulasch vom Lidl, samt Knödel, Rotkraut und Preiselbeeren.
> ...



Absolut Klasse !!! Da darfste auch stolz drauf sein !


----------



## Jose (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

feine sache, taxi #6


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja, danke fürs Lob!
Eine kleine Geschichte am Rande.
Eines der Mädels, geschätzte 15 Jahre alt, bekam einen 25 € Einkaufsgutschein für die Galeria Kaufhof in Heidelberg.
Eine der Erzieherinnen meinte recht trocken:"Dann kannst du endlich mal legal dort einkaufen!"
Bei dem Spruch hatten jedenfalls alle Spass!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hört sich nach ner coolen Aktion an!

Ich strudelte heute Allerletzt-Reste von Paprika-Geschnetzeltem mit Reis ein.

Die Visiere sind fürderhin bolognesisch ausgerichtet (konkrete Umsetzung gegen Sonntagabend).


----------



## daci7 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ..und möhrchen im topf. beide heute auf freigang, nicht in küche. auch schade, dafür trudeln jetzt die fotos ein



Dazu dann ein leckres Weißbrot ... ich krieg schon wieder Schmacht...


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Muscheln gibt es bei mir heute auch


----------



## Jens_74 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schweinemedaillons, Kartoffelecken (selber gemacht), Butterbohnen und Pfeffersoße...


----------



## pennfanatic (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Schweinemedaillons, Kartoffelecken (selber gemacht), Butterbohnen und Pfeffersoße...



Du machst immer so kleine Portionen...
Bist du auf diät?


----------



## Jens_74 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Du machst immer so kleine Portionen...
> Bist du auf diät?


 
 Neeee :q das war nicht mein Teller, der sah aber schöner aus.


----------



## daci7 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heut war "Weihnachtsbrunch" mit Kollegen - da hab ich nen Gemüsekuchen beigesteuert.
Als ich dann gehört hab, dass eine Kollegin noch ihren Freund mitbringt der Veganer sei, und man doch auch mal "Rücksicht nehmen kann" ... da hab ich noch den frisch geräucherten Schinken aufgeschnitten und eine kleine Fleischplatte mitgebracht


----------



## pennfanatic (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht super lecker aus. Bin gottseidank kein veganer.
Die wissen gar nicht was ihnen leckeres entgeht.
Naja bleibt halt mehr für mich.


----------



## Zander Jonny (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hatte vom letzten Schweinebraten bestimmt noch 750g Fleisch übrig.
Daraus hab ich jetz noch ne Soljanka gemacht.
Dafür das ich es zum ersten mal gemacht habe kommt die ganz gut, aber soll ja für den besten Geschmack eh ein Tag durchziehen.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Neeee :q das war nicht mein Teller, der sah aber schöner aus.


... ich würde dann auch eher den häßlichen Teller haben wollen |rolleyes

...sieht sehr lecker aus...


----------



## Franky (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern gabs ein richtig schickes Biergulasch (Köstritzer und Malzbier). Viiiiiiel Zwiebelschn dazu und ein richtig geiles Rindfleisch haben da eine echt runde Sache gemacht... Eigentlich waren Klöße geplant gewesen, aber wie das halt so ist - die Kartoffeln sahen aussen hui aus und waren innen pfui...  Zum Glück war noch ein Kilopacken Fusili im Vorratsschrank!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heut abend gibts auch wieder eines meiner Lieblingsessen.
Roschbroohda mit Schbädsle ...


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Ossobuco - normalerweise mach ich dazu Gnocchi, heute war ich aber faul und es gab Nudeln dazu.






Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sieht sehr tomatig und wenig nach mit Soffritto gekocht aus ..
> 
> Sicher aber lecker!!!!!
> 
> Ich schmor das selber halt aber mit (deutlich) weniger Tomaten, aber mit richtig viel angebratene, feingewürfelte Zwiebel, Sellerie, Karotten, Knobi (s.o. Soffritto) und Rotwein...



...bei Euch Beiden muß ich nochmal einhaken, da treibt mich noch ne Frage um.
Das interessiert mich sehr, hab ich noch nie gemacht und noch nie gegessen.
Wo liegt geschmacklich das Besondere, in welche Richtung geht das ( wenn man nicht Rücksicht nehmen muß und nahe am Original bleiben kann ) ?
Ich vermute, der Mark-Knochen machts ?

Kann man statt Kalb (oft als Kalbs-Haxe in Scheibe von ca. 2 cm Dicke angeboten) auch eine normale Beinscheibe vom Rind verwenden ( Hat weit mehr Fleisch zu bieten und ist auch ständig zu haben ) ???

Ihr habt mich soweit gebracht, das ich das jetzt essen muß !!
Ich will das machen, also bitte mal ne kurze Anleitung 

Lieben Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## Jose (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gab pizza.
gekocht hab ich das, gut für den rhein und reicht für 2017







kick back #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Wo liegt geschmacklich das Besondere, in welche Richtung geht das ( wenn man nicht Rücksicht nehmen muß und nahe am Original bleiben kann ) ?
> .............................
> 
> Kann man statt Kalb (oft als Kalbs-Haxe in Scheibe von ca. 2 cm Dicke angeboten) auch eine normale Beinscheibe vom Rind verwenden ( Hat weit mehr Fleisch zu bieten und ist auch ständig zu haben ) ???


Kommt geschmacklich eben auch drauf an, ob Dus mehr tomatig machst oder mehr mit Rotwein...

Bei mehr mit Wein gehts in Richtung Böfflamott, oder auch geschmorte Ochsenbacken, Boeuf Bourguignon etc. - nur etwas weniger weinbetont als diese französischen Gerichte.

Das geht sogar sehr gut mit Rinderbeinscheiben, ich persönlich mags fast lieber.

Ich ess aber auch lieber Schwein als Ferkel , lieber Schaf als Lamm und lieber nen 3 jährigen Bullen als ne Färse oder ein Kalb.

Ein gewisses Alter und Gewicht (sofern gewachsen und nicht unbedingt gemästet) bringt halt mehr und ausgeprägteren Geschmack.

Nachteil:
Muss man länger schmoren, bis es weich wird.
Ist aber auch wieder Vorteil:
Soße wird dadurch besser... 

Also nur ran!!


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hei Thomas,

danke für diese Antwort.
Ich mag persönlich auch sehr das kulinarische Abenteuer.
Werde also sowohl als auch probieren...
...zumal hier ums Eck gerade ein super Laden für mediterrane Köstlichkeiten eröffnet hat, es gibt die Beinscheiben sowohl vom Kalb, als auch vom Lamm, vom Rind bekomme ich sie überall...
Ich mag tomatig, am besten noch mit Knoblauch usw sehr, aber lieber noch etwas in Richtung Rotwein, auch mit Knoblauch, Charlotten usw .....
....Böfflamott hab ich schon gegessen.... super lecker !!

Also Danke nochmal, schöne Weihnachten und liebe Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## Franky (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Soooodele... Ich brauch heute NICHT selber kochen und durfte mir was wünschen. Königsberger Klopse mit viel Kapern! Heute Abend selbstgemachten Heringssalat und Baguette mit budder. Mjamm! Was werde ich Bauchweh haben :q:q


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> ...Königsberger Klopse mit viel Kapern! ...



na das wäre ja auch mal wieder was, super lecker !!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Morgen gibt's Forellenfilets. War gerade 6 Stück beim lokalen Händler einkaufen. Die brachten ausgenommen 3,8 kg auf die Waage |bigeyes. Respekt!

Und heute gehe ich noch eine schöne Pute kaufen (Truthahn wird zu viel für uns 4 Nasen). Die wird dann übermorgen gefüllt in den Backofen geschoben. #6  Das wird ein Gemeinschaftsprojekt mit meiner Tochter. 

Am 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag gibt's Pfifferlinge.

Und heute geht's außerdem noch zusammen mit Tochter ans Plätzchen backen. 

Meine Frau hat also für 3 Tage Küchenverbot.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Morgen kocht mein Bruder, 2. Feiertag bei Bekannten, dazwischen Steak, Kassler mit frischem Püree, Böfflamott, selber gemachter Apfelstrudel - nach Weihnachten ruf ich an, kann dann jemand kommen und mich zum Schreibtisch rollen ;-))


----------



## pennfanatic (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ruf mich an.....
Komme aber nur wenn noch was zu essen gibt.
Du weißt essen ist der .... des Alters


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wenn dann nicht alles weg wäre, bräuchte mich auch keiner zu rollen ;-)))


----------



## pennfanatic (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und was gibt es zu trinken?

Trollinger?


----------



## Jens_74 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So... ich wurde ja immer gerne verpönt wegen der kleinen Portionen..... die Zeiten sind vorbei, ab morgen gibs was richtiges aufm Teller ! 

 Vorbereitung läuft und an Fleisch mangelt es nicht.

*Danke an Jana !!! für den Karnickel !!!*
*Danke an Dithschi für das passende Getränk zur Dithmarschen Gans !!!*

 Allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest !!!


----------



## angler1996 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wahre Orgien kündigen sich an|wavey:
 Möge es Dir schmecken


----------



## Jens_74 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> wahre Orgien kündigen sich an|wavey:
> Möge es Dir schmecken


 
 Oh Ja, danke.....
 Muss zurück in die Küche |supergri is noch einiges zu tun...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Und was gibt es zu trinken?
> 
> Trollinger?


Bier, Wein (diverse) Schnabbes ;-))

@ Jens:
sieht auch fein aus...

bisschen wenig vielleicht ;-)))


----------



## Jens_74 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Jens:
> sieht auch fein aus...
> 
> bisschen wenig vielleicht ;-)))



 Muss 3 Tage reichen :q gibt sogar noch Reserven für den Notfall.... Was es dazu geben wird muss ich net erklären oder ? :q


----------



## pennfanatic (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bier, Wein (diverse) Schnabbes
> 
> Sehr gut !
> 
> ...


----------



## pennfanatic (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Muss 3 Tage reichen :q gibt sogar noch Reserven für den Notfall.... Was es dazu geben wird muss ich net erklären oder ? :q



Lass es dir schmecken!


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Gans (6,5 Kg) ist im Ofen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Seid ihr nur zu zweit?
;-)))


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Seid ihr nur zu zweit?
> ;-)))



Frohe Weihnachten
 wir sind zu dritt


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hatte zwar eine 4 Kg Gans beim Bauer bestellt, aber er hatte nur schwere.
Hab noch 3 Gläser Gänseschmalz davon gemacht


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Definitiv:
Schwerere Gänse schmecken deutlich besser - von daher:
Rein damit!
;-)))


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sie ist mit Äpfeln, Backpflaumen und Orangen gefüllt, gewürzt mit Pfeffer, Salz Majoran und Beifuß. Die Gans in die Fettpfanne gesetzt mit 1 Liter heißem Salzwasser angegossen bei 160 Grad Umluft für 5 Std. in den Ofen. Stündlich wird die Gans übergossen. Anschließend eine weitere halbe Std den Backofen auf Grillfunktion stellen bis die Haut schön knusprig und dunkelbraun ist.
Dazu gibt es Schneebällchen (Klöße) mit Orangenrotkohl


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geil!!!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Geil!!!!



jepp, und vor Allem>>>>*ohne Schbädsle*<<<<|supergri


----------



## ollidaiwa (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Weihnachtsessen (auf dem Foto fehlt die Soße):
Rehrücken mit Rot - und Rosenkohl, Steinpilzen, Birne und fertig gekauften Lidlklößen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aaaach - Neid.........


----------



## Zander Jonny (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Weihnachtsessen (auf dem Foto fehlt die Soße):
> Rehrücken mit Rot - und Rosenkohl, Steinpilzen, Birne und fertig gekauften Lidlklößen.



Meine fresse, das sieht ja aus wie im Kochbuch #6
Bei uns gibbet Schweinerouladen mit Klöße.


----------



## Wander-HH (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Weihnachtsessen (auf dem Foto fehlt die Soße):
> Rehrücken mit Rot - und Rosenkohl, Steinpilzen, Birne und fertig gekauften Lidlklößen.


Wo wohnst du? |supergri


----------



## honeybee (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heilig Abend Mittag: Täubchen und Nudeln
Heilig Abend Abend: Roster, Brätel, Rindersteaks,Mutzbraten, Grillkäse vom Rost...dazu diverse Salate und hochprozentige Dinge...vorallem Rumkaffee:q

1. Feiertag: Wildschweinkeule, Thüringer Klöße, Rotkraut am Abend Resteessen vom Heilig Abend Abend
2. Feiertag: Resteessen vom 1. Feiertag


----------



## Jose (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

etwas OT, weil wird noch 'gekocht'.
mein weihnachtsbuddy :m (work in progress...)







in alu bei 160° garen, ohne alles!, dann mit indischen gewürzen grillen. aber erst mal das leberchen... :m


btw., ihr anglerkollegen, bisschen wenig fisch hier...
am freitag gabs 'n kg gedünsteten kabeljau ohne sättigungsbeilagen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was Issen das fürn Vieh ?


----------



## Jose (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Was Issen das fürn Vieh ?



marsianerfötus :m


----------



## Zander Jonny (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Na klar, wieso bin ich da nicht gleich drauf gekommen |kopfkrat


----------



## Jose (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ist das scheue aber leckere tier


----------



## wilhelm (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da der Kopf noch dran ist, ein leckerer Hase.
Ohne Kopf würde ich auf Dachhase....aber lassen wir das .

Mach ihn lecker und noch schöne Restfeiertage.


----------



## Jose (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

danke wilhelm und jetze isses fertig, das häschen:
finger food, keine beilagen: nur noch schmausen


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bestimmt lecker, Dein Kaninchen#6#t


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> marsianerfötus :m


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute gewärmte Gans von gestern.
Wir waren zu dritt so satt, dass selbst das Schäpschen geradeso noch reinpasste


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> dass selbst das Schäpschen geradeso noch reinpasste


Weichei ....


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wieso Weichei? Schnäpschen hat doch seinen Weg gefunden.
Calvados war auch super


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wegen 2 cl jammern, drum Weichei
:q:q

Gott hab uns ne dicke Wampe und nen dehnbaren Magen gegeben - wohl kaum zum fasten ...
:g:g:g


----------



## Jens_74 (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So, die Zeit ist gekommen wo ich erstmal von Braten geheilt bin. War aber nochmal lecker... nu is aber Schluss.
 Das erste Bild ist nicht mein Teller  wegen der kleinen Portion


----------



## Franky (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gottseidank - die Fresserei hat ein (einstweiliges) Ende! 
Bis Silvester gibt's erstmal nix mehr.....:m
Sch... Ich hab doch noch 'ne Wette einzulösen: Rouladen mit Rotkohl und Klöße.... :q:q


----------



## Sharky1 (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mein Leibgericht, ich würd mich glatt selbst einladen.... aber zuweit weg:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Leichtes Frühstück mit Franz:
Vom Franz geräucherte Bachforelle mit Röschdi und Salat mit Quitten-Apfel-Vinaigrette


----------



## Jose (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Leichtes Frühstück mit Franz:
> Vom Franz geräucherte Bachforelle mit Röschdi und Salat mit Quitten-Apfel-Vinaigrette


ich seh den fisch #6

schbädsle nicht #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gabs heute abend - mit Boeuf Bourguignon und Rotkohl..

Babbsadd............


----------



## jaunty_irl (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Salat zum frühstück?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

war so gegen halb 12 - waren am arbeiten (Franz (in dem Fall, die arme Sau..) musste mir neue Programme beibringen..

Da musst ich ihn wenigstens gepflegt verpflegen..


----------



## Franky (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute hab ich linseneintopf für morgen geköchelt. Der erste versuchsteller war vielversprechend...


----------



## W-Lahn (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Leichtes Frühstück mit Franz:
> Vom Franz geräucherte Bachforelle mit Röschdi und Salat mit Quitten-Apfel-Vinaigrette



Sehr nice #6!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das ist ein anständiges Frühstück! #h Sieht saulecker aus!

Bei mir köchelt grad der Eintopf "Wat wech muss, woll" Foto folgt später :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> "Wat wech muss, woll"


oft eines der geilsten Essen ;-)))


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> oft eines der geilsten Essen ;-)))



Ich liebe es, und war hammerlecker. Der Rest wird eingekocht und als schnelles FastFood oder zum Angeln aufbewahrt


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht schmackofatz aus ;-)


----------



## Franky (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der Linseneintopf ist auch final noch lecker  Aber diese Rumfort-Pötte* sind immer einmalig! Ich freu mich schon auf nach Silvester - Raclettereste vernichten!!! :q

* alles was rumliegt und fort muss


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nach Silvester?
Ernähr ich meist erst mal flüssig.....................
:g:g:g


----------



## Franky (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hauptsächlich von Obst??? :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und flüssigen Körnern ;-)


----------



## Jose (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und flüssigen Körnern ;-)


aber vorsicht, wenn du den böller für die präsidEnte zündest


----------



## honeybee (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also es passt wohl weder zum kochen und auch nicht zum backen.....
















Hab schon gekostet.....äusserst delikat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mach ich gerne mit Rum - dann schmeckt sogar mir Eierlikör..

Natürlich passt das hierher ;-)


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das lass nicht Udo sehen......................honeybee#h
der singt noch bei euch


guten rutsch euch allen


----------



## honeybee (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Das lass nicht Udo sehen......................honeybee#h
> der singt noch bei euch
> 
> 
> guten rutsch euch allen



Kann er machen.....ich hole dann noch Michael Hirte (so zu sagen unser Nachbar) und dann können sie loslegen. Aber ich gehe dann 

Dir auch nen Guten Rutsch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Genau - allen hier mitlesenden und mitdiskutierenden ein gutes Essen und Trinken zum reinrutschen..


----------



## Franky (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Klötenköm passt immer! Egal wo und am besten auf Eis! :q


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Jungs,
mein kleiner lag jetzt 24std. in bier.........................das möchte ich auch mal:q:q:q

jetzt hat der krustenbraten erst salz und pfeffer bekommen.

obendrauf meersalz,nelken, frischen thymian und rosmarina

kommt gleich in den 57weber.


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

The grill is on


----------



## Franky (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> mein kleiner lag jetzt 24std. in bier.......................



Bitte was??? :q:q:q Olles Ferkel.... :q


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nö bin kein Ferkel...:mda is das swein.................;-)))))


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das  Ferkel.... bekommt noch büschen bier mit honig:mdann kann die kruste ploppen gehen ;-))


----------



## ollidaiwa (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

quasie ein bierschinken


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bier angeschnitten.........alles gut........hälfte schwarte nich....macht nix....abba fleisch zart.........................:mnochmal Guten Rutsch


----------



## Jose (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

manche reste sehen manchmal wirklich aus als wären sie das letzte.

jetzt mal wieder :m
entbeintes resthähnchen und 'n rest durchwachsener speck,  mit allem ausm gemüsefach mit dem vornamen "rest": schalotten, möhrchen, fenchel, blumenkohl, tomaten und chicoree, dazu knofi und zwar alles andere als "rest": 4 dicke zehen.
sieht 'naja' aus und ist sowohl lecker als auch sättigend und ne gute grundlage für die flasche eierlikör, die aufgrund guter vorsätze heute noch ihrem schicksal entgegensieht.

edit: happihappi abgebrochen, war doch eher 'naja',
man muss nicht immer aber vor allem auch mal den mut haben "NEIN" zu sagen.


also gibts heut nur bols advocaat. macht ja auch satt :g



apropos "satt": da liegt wohl auch das hähnchen im pfeffer.
man vergisst das allzuoft:
"nix ist schwerer zu ertragen als ne reihe von guten tagen"


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> manche reste sehen manchmal wirklich aus als wären sie das letzte.
> 
> jetzt mal wieder :m
> entbeintes resthähnchen und 'n rest durchwachsener speck,  mit allem ausm gemüsefach mit dem vornamen "rest": schalotten, möhrchen, fenchel, blumenkohl, tomaten und chicoree, dazu knofi und zwar alles andere als "rest": 4 dicke zehen.
> sieht 'naja' aus und ist sowohl lecker als auch sättigend und ne gute grundlage für die flasche eierlikör, die aufgrund guter vorsätze heute noch ihrem schicksal entgegensieht.



Knoblauch iss immer gut. 
Allerdings esse ich ihn im rohen Zustand oft in solchen Mengen das man es tagelang nicht in meiner Nähe aushält #c


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

legger sehe ich da auch noch oliven.......................ei ei ei verpoorten

trinkt mehr eierlikör ist gesünder als spinat:q

schönes neue noch


----------



## Jose (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nee, nobbi, keine oliven und nix lecker. 
wenn die mäuse satt sind...

der bols ist durch, jetzt nen billiger eierlikör hinterher "mach rest" und ab morgen kein alkohol, kein fleisch, kein gar nix 









































was bei mir länger als drei tage überlebt hat :m


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute leichte Kost
Lammkottelett mit Feldsalat


----------



## jaunty_irl (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Noch warme Räucherforelle mit schmelzkartoffeln und salat


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jaunty_irl schrieb:


> Noch warme Räucherforelle mit schmelzkartoffeln und salat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hätt ich jetzt auch Bock drauf |supergri


----------



## Salziges Silber (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

silvester gabs lecker karpfen blau













und am Neujahr selbstgemachten gravedlachs


----------



## Ladi74 (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der Lachs sieht ja lecker aus!

Aber, Karpfen blau mit Erbsen? 
Ausm Erzgebirge kenne ich Karpfen blau mit Rotkohl.... Brrrr!

Bei uns gibts den ohne Gemüse (nur im Sud). Dazu gibts nur Kartoffeln und Soße (zerlassene Butter mit Fischsud und Kräutern). Dazu in nem Kompottschälchen Apfelmerrettich.
Welche Fisch-Größe? Für 3Personen sind bei uns 4-5Pfund normal. 
Wenn ich Glück hab, gibts nächsstes WE Karpfen blau.... und Fotos.


----------



## Jose (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

karpfen blau gibts bei mir nur mit schbädsle :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Karpfen blau:
Wurzelgemüse in Streifen schneiden (Zwiebel, Karotten, Lauch Sellerie). dazu auch etwas Fenchel.

Fond machen aus Salzwasser und Essig.

Gemüse nacheinander einzeln "knackig" in dem Sud kochen, rausnehmen, in  kaltes Wasser, und dann gleich in ein Sieb zum abtropfen.

Lorbeer, Nelken, Wacholder und Senfsaat in den Fond.

Dann den Fisch in den kochenden Sud (Temperatur sinkt dann gleich unter Kochgrenze, je nach Fischgröße, sonst etwas kaltes Wasser zugeben).

Als "Soße" geht zerlassene Butter, man kann auch, wenn man einen Fischfond hat, eine Weissweinrahmsoße dazu machen, auch eine klassische Beurre Blanc passt dazu.

Kartoffeln oder Baguette finde ich am besten dazu..

Und nun zum Gemüse, das man im Fond gekocht hat, aber nicht mitkochen liess:
Einfach in Butter warm werden lassen, gewürzt nur mit etwas Salz und Zucker..


----------



## Franky (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gekochter Fisch geht bei mir nur "blau"...  Nüchtern kann ich das nicht ertragen. Der arme Fisch...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Es gibt keinen gekochten Fisch - Fisch wird NIE gekocht, sondern IMMER unter Siedepunkt gegart ;-)))


----------



## Franky (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kloogschieter! :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

klar ;-))))


----------



## ollidaiwa (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Apfelpfannkuchen mit Vlan.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ohne Scheixx:
Da etwas knusprig gerösteten, gerauchten Bauchspeck mit in die Pfannkuchen, das rockt mit Nüllensoße und Äpfeln (Tipp: Äpfel saure Sorte wie Boskop oder Gwürzluiken (da nur die frischen im Herbst/Oktonber/November) passen da klasse und es ist dann nicht nur süß/mastig.. 

Ne Calvadossabayon statt Nüllesoße hat auch was...

Ist aber klasse Winteressen - danke für Erinnerung!!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Karpfen blau ist ganz was feines, blau eigentlich generell.

So in der Art mach ich den auch immer:




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ........Als "Soße" geht zerlassene Butter, man kann auch, wenn man einen Fischfond hat, eine Weissweinrahmsoße dazu machen, auch eine klassische Beurre Blanc passt dazu.
> 
> Kartoffeln oder Baguette finde ich am besten dazu..



Das Gemüse wird bei uns nicht mitgegessen, als "Soße" serviere ich immer zerlassene Butter und einen mild angemachten Sahnemeerettich, dazu gibbet 'ne frische Semmel vom Bäcker.#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> mit Nüllensoße



Was is das denn für 'ne Sauerei?|bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gemüse mitessen nur in obiger Verfahrensweise wie von mir geschildert - wenn das zerkocht ist, will ichs auch nicht mehr, frisch geriebener Meerrettich (mit oder ohne Sahne) ist immer lecker.....
Semmel statt Franzosenstange geht natürlich auch..

Mit Soße/Beurre Blanc ist ne mehlige Kartoffel aber auch lecker...


----------



## Franky (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Muss man das echt übersetzen????  Norddeutsch heeßt dat Wanille- oder Wanilljensooße.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

;-))))))


----------



## Jose (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

linsensuppe  #6


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eisbein, Sauerkraut und Kartoffelstampf


----------



## Franky (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> linsensuppe  #6



:vik:
Mit Wurscht, Lauch, Zwiebeln, Mööööhrschn und Kadoffln?

Diese hier?
http://www.muellers-muehle.de/private-haushalte/produktwelt/erbsen-linsen-bohnen/pardina-linsen.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute abend:
Gekochtes Rindfleisch, Bouillonkartoffeln (mit der Brühe vom Kochen), aber ohne Karotten etc. nur mit (dafür in einer Messerspitze Butter ;-))) braun gebratenen Zwiebeln, dazu Preisselbeermeerrettich  und selber eingelegte, süß-saure, grüne Tomaten und noch ein Salat - Winteressen halt ;-))


----------



## Jose (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> :vik:
> Mit Wurscht, Lauch, Zwiebeln, Mööööhrschn und Kadoffln?
> 
> Diese hier?
> http://www.muellers-muehle.de/private-haushalte/produktwelt/erbsen-linsen-bohnen/pardina-linsen.html




nee, aus dose - aber gepimpt "Mit Wurscht, Lauch, Zwiebeln, Mööööhrschn und KNOFI"


----------



## bombe20 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

zum abendbrot gibts eierkuchen. für frau und kinder klassisch mit apfelmuß, für den ollen vater mit speck, butter und div. gewürzen.


----------



## JottU (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute zum ersten mal selbst Muscheln gemacht. #6
Morgen gibts wieder was bodenständiges -- Rukeneintopf.
(|kopfkrat Kohl-,Steckrübe)
Aber mit viiieel Fleesch.


----------



## Jose (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

es geht los: lammschulter...








das lamm ist schon gespickt im ofen (knofi, rosmarin), nicht angebraten. 
derweil die beilagen parat gemacht.
in ner stunde kommen die dazu.







ewigkeiten später: Jose hat ein braunes lamm :m







im anhang noch zwei zwischenstufen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wehe du sreibst wieder...................nich smeckt!
hadu ärger:q
auf essen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

net schlecht Herbert - ich habs grade hinter mir:







Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Heute abend:
> Gekochtes Rindfleisch, Bouillonkartoffeln (mit der Brühe vom Kochen), aber ohne Karotten etc. nur mit (dafür in einer Messerspitze Butter ;-))) braun gebratenen Zwiebeln, dazu Preisselbeermeerrettich  und selber eingelegte, süß-saure, grüne Tomaten und noch ein Salat - Winteressen halt ;-))


----------



## Jose (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

neid, thomas, ich muss noch lammdampf schieben :m

@nobbi, wird schmecken, wie sonst alles hier, bis auf eventuell..., naja, lassen wir das |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schbädslefrei ;-))))


----------



## Jose (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> schbädslefrei ;-))))



(hab mir schon sorgen gemacht #6)


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

noch 3 Tage...

dann aber wieder...................


----------



## Zander Jonny (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hier siehts ja wieder legger aus .
Bei mir gibts schon wieder Schweinebraten mit Nudeln von vor 4Tagen. Es hängt mir zum Hals raus muss Awer wech.


----------



## Jose (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Hier siehts ja wieder legger aus .
> Bei mir gibts schon wieder Schweinebraten mit Nudeln von vor 4Tagen. Es hängt mir zum Hals raus muss Awer wech.




einfrieren und hals frei halten #6



nebenbei: lammschulter ist fertig


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Jose
wo wohnst Du noch??


----------



## Jose (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

zu weit für dich |rolleyes

das lämmchen geht jetzt nochmal in den ofen und meine träume sind bei Janas kamerunschafen.

vorher aber noch ein paar täubchen vernaschen, dauert nur noch was.
(die wartezeit ließe sich evtl. mit kaninchen überbrücken :m)


demnächst in diesem trööt als anregung für den local-schbädsle-master: 
"couscous nach art des quartier latin zu barrikadenzeiten"


----------



## Rhineman (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin zusammen,

heute abend gibt es die Reste von unserem "Schleusenwärters Neujahrsgruss". Also in Rotwein / Essigsud / Zwiebeln etc. eingelegte Matjesfilets. Natürlich selbstgemacht, vor ein paar Tagen. Dazu gibt es jede Menge Pellkartoffeln und sicher auch das eine oder andere leckere Bierchen vom Niederrhein.|jump:

Manchmal darf es auch mal deftig sein.

Gruß an alle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



> Also in Rotwein / Essigsud / Zwiebeln etc. eingelegte Matjesfilets


Hier nicht nur Appetit machen - mal genaues Rezept rausrücken ;-)))


----------



## Jose (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... und vor allem info, was für matjes: die in öl oder was?
hab da noch zwei packs über vom weihnachts-matjestatar


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mein Rezept mit Weisswein, aus meiner Lehre, immer noch klasse:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 300 ml Essig, 300 ml Weißwein, ca. 150 - 300 Gramm Zucker (nach Geschmack), eine Hand Senfsaat (Senfkörner), 3 - 5 Lorbeerblätter, ca. 10 5 - Nelken, ca. 20 Wacholderbeeren alles in einen Topf geben. Dann soviel Zwiebelringe dazu, daß die Flüssigkeit gerade noch über den Zwiebeln steht (ca. 1 Fingerbreit). Aufkochen und 5 Minuten köcheln lassen. abkühlen lassen und dann den abgekühlten Fond mit den Zwiebeln/Gewürzen über die Filets geben (schichtweise). Mindestens 3 TAge ziehen lassen, länger schad nix.
> Fisch nie mit den Händen sondern immer mit saubverem Besteck rausnehmen, dann im Kühlschrank gut 4 Wochen haltbar.
> Pellkartoffeln oder Brot dazu.



Bin auf das Rotweinrezept gespannt ;-))) 

Her damit!!

;-))


----------



## Rhineman (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mein Rezept mit Weisswein, aus meiner Lehre, immer noch klasse:
> 
> 
> Bin auf das Rotweinrezept gespannt ;-)))
> ...



Genau, echte Matjesfilets und dann die Zutaten so nehmen, wie Du sie aufgelistet hast. Anstatt Weißwein kommt dann eben trockener Rotwein dran - das ist eigentlich alles.

Schmeckt supergut.

Gruß an alle.


----------



## grubenreiner (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nach dem ausgedehnten Feiertagsfrühstück gings heute ein bißchen raus zum Schneewandern.




















Aber nicht ohne vorher noch den Topf am Herd mit einem schönen Stück Suppenfleisch vom Angusrind und Gemüse einzuschalten.
Daraus gabs abends dann erst eine Grießklößchensuppe mit kräftiger Fleischbrühe





Und anschließend "Wiener Zwiebelfleisch" mit Kartoffelpspalten (immer noch eigene Arran Victory)






Eines der wenigen Gerichte die ich kenne wo gekochtes Rindfleisch  nochmal ganz scharf angebraten wird in Butterschmalz. Danach große  Mengen Zwiebeln anbraten, mit Rotwein, Fleischbrühe und einem Schuß  Sahne ablöschen und mit viel frischem Pfeffer und reichlich Worcester  Sauce abschmecken.

Dazu einen Südtiroler Edelvernatsch und die Welt läuft wieder rund.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hat was!!!!


----------



## daci7 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> [...]
> vorher aber noch ein paar täubchen vernaschen, dauert nur noch was.
> (die wartezeit ließe sich evtl. mit kaninchen überbrücken :m)
> 
> [...]



Apropos:
Zwischen den Jahren war ich mit meinem Schwager und Bekannten von ihm auf Kaninchen- und Entenjagd. Leider keine Kaninchen erwischt, aber immerhin gabs zu Sylvester ein paar Täubchen als Vorspeise.
Brüste ausgelöst und in Bauchspeck eingewickelt, scharf angebraten und dann langsam weiter braten lassen bis die Brüstchen noch leicht rosa waren innendrin ... ein Gedicht!!!
Leider hab ich vergessen ein paar Bildchen zu knipsen.
Jetzt steht die Entscheidung endgültig - der Jagdschein muss her. Allein die Zeit fehlt grad an allen Ecken und Enden :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> der Jagdschein muss her.


Stichwort:
Jennerwein
(Es war ein Schütz in seinen besten Jahren,)
:q:q:q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Axel

Sieht sehr lecker aus!#6





daci7 schrieb:


> Jetzt steht die Entscheidung endgültig - der Jagdschein muss her. Allein die Zeit fehlt grad an allen Ecken und Enden :m



Den bekommst du doch heutzutage quasi schon "hinterhergeschmissen". 

Wenn du nicht grad mit dem Klammersack gepudert bist, je nach Modul mit 2 oder 3 Wochen Urlaub zu handeln.
Falls ich dir was empfehlen soll, PN.#h


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Naja hier im Rheinland dauert der Kurs inkl. Prüfung ca. 7 bis 8 Monate.
Es gibt aber auch jagdschulen da dauert es ca 3 Wochen, aber intensiv. Also vollzeit


----------



## Jose (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Rhineman schrieb:


> Genau, echte Matjesfilets...


aha "echte" also. die in lake, die in öl oder die, die es eigentlich nur zur "echten" matjes-zeit gibt?


schon kompliziert, so ein fischlein


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lecker!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Rhineman schrieb:


> Genau, echte Matjesfilets und dann die Zutaten so nehmen, wie Du sie aufgelistet hast. Anstatt Weißwein kommt dann eben trockener Rotwein dran - das ist eigentlich alles.
> 
> Schmeckt supergut.
> 
> Gruß an alle.



Thx!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Freu mich schon auf mein Frühstück morgen...

Grade wieder an Backversuch - dann gibts morgen frische, selber gebackene Brötchen...

Und weil Kohlehydrate alleine einfach Sch... sind, mach ich mir dazu (Rest vom Frühstück heute ) panierte und ausgebackene Blutwurst mit Zwiebel-Ingwer-Tomaten-Chutney ;-))))


----------



## Franky (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Herb:
Für mich gibts da nur Matjes von der "Deutschen See".
http://shop.deutschesee.de/specials/matjes/

Mein Vorteil: ich kann zur Deutschen See nach FFM fahren und direkt kaufen.

Die hier sind auch gut:
http://www.nordsee.com/de/gourmetmatjes.html

Muddern hat für Ihren Heringssalat Matjes von Aldi-Nord genommen - waren auch okay!

Probieren geht da im Zweifel über studieren: er muss schon "aus der Packung" schmecken!

Von wegen "echt" und "unecht".
http://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/verbraucher/Matjes-Restaurant-Fischbude,matjes214.html


----------



## Jose (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

danke @franky #6
da kann man mal wieder sehen, das selbst die dümmste frage ne wichtige antwort bekommt: mir war das nicht klar, das mit der "nordische art"-fälschung.

mein matjestatar war offensichtlich mit falschen matjes - aber auch lecker.

demnächst nur mit echten!


----------



## Jose (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Freu mich schon auf mein Frühstück morgen...
> 
> ...(Rest vom Frühstück heute ) panierte und ausgebackene Blutwurst mit Zwiebel-Ingwer-Tomaten-Chutney ;-))))



boaaah, du kommst in den garten...

da wird mir ja schon ganz flau im magen bei der vorstellung...

ein kafäolä (cafe au lait), ne scheibe getoastetes baguette und n paar fluppen, echte, nicht son elektrifiziertes chemiezeugs. jetzt wird mir so einiges klar bzgl. DER beilage


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Menschen können sooo nett sein ;-)))

Von einer guten Bekannten selber gemachte Maultaschen bekommen...

#6#6#6


Kartoffeln für Salat stehen:
[youtube1]6I7yD1Ce5Yw[/youtube1]


Und dann gibts heute Abend:
Greeschde Mauldascha mit Grumbiern- und grianem Saalad

(Gebratene Maultaschen, mit Ei überbacken, Kartoffelsalat und grüner Salat...)


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und das Alles ohne Schbädsle ?
ts ts ts#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schwoba sen fleggsibel, solangs guad wär....
:g:g:g
Geplant waren sie ja, aber wenn Maultaschen dazwischen kommen... ;-))))


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bei guten Maultaschen sag ich auch nicht nein


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

merggsch was? 
;-))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mein Biber wurde wieder angekündigt - so in 2 - 3 Wochen ;-))))

Da gibbets dann auch auf jeden Fall ein Video von der Zubereitung ..


----------



## Jose (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mal was zur resteverwertung, quasi schwäbsch...

gebratene lachshaut


----------



## Dorschknorpel (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin,
dieser Tröt ist einfach super und da wollte ich doch auch mal was  beitragen. Kleiner Nachtrag zum Fest. Wir wollten diese Weihnachten mal  was Anderes als klassische Ente machen und so stand ich mit meiner  Tochter die Tage in der Küche. Das hat riesen Spaß gemacht und die  Familie hat es honoriert. Folge 1, 24.12, Vorspeise
Roastbeef mit selbstgemachtem Vitello Tonato, dazu in Olivenöl angeröstetes dunkles Baguette. Dazu ein Riesling.
Hauptspeise, Forelle und Lachs aus dem Tischräucherofen mit Brot und diversen Saucenschweinereien.
Dazu  ein Chicoreesalat und beim Wein bin ich geblieben. Also insgesamt ein  ganz leichtes Essen, aber saulecker. Alles in Vorbereitung auf das, was  da noch kommen sollte....


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Super - Rezepte auch immer gerne gesehen ;-)))

Bei mir schmoren gerade Rinderwadenstücke zu köstlicher Soße und zartem Fleisch, zu dem es morgen dann Schbädsle geben wird und in Semmelbrösel und Butter gebratenen Blumenkohl....

Heute Rest Maultaschen ;-)


----------



## Dorschknorpel (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Teil 2 Festmahl 25.12.
Meine Tochter hatte also eine neue Idee, Pute wie in Amerika an Thanksgiving. So ein Tier ist mir dann in der Metro in den Wagen gehüpft, Pute weiblich 8,7 Kg. Zu Hause hatte ich dann aber doch etwas Sorge, ob das gut gehn kann. Was solls, Heiligabend die Füllung vorbereitet. Backpflaumen, Aprikosen Paranüsse und Apfel. Alles in einem Sud aus Orangensaft, Portwein und Gewürzen gezogen. Also Heiligabend Nachts 1:00Uhr den Vogel gefüllt, gewürzt und mit Salzbutter bepinselt rein in die Röhre. Bei 220°C ne halbe Stunde von jeder Seite gebrutzelt und dann den Ofen runter auf 80°C. Nach 15 Stunden war das Teil dann fertig, der Hammer. Vorspeise (Krabbencocktail wie in den 80'ern), auf Wunsch meiner Frau. Dann der Trumm mit selbstgemachten Kartoffelklößen, Rotkohl und dieser super leckeren Füllung, ein Gedicht. Das Fleisch war butterzart und saftig, auch die Brust überhaupt nicht trocken. Dazu gab es eine Preisselbeercreme und eine selbst gezogene Sauce, für die ja genug Zeit war. Das Vögelchen gab es dann die nächsten Tage in verschiedensten Variationen und das Fleisch hat über die Tage überhaupt nicht an Qualität eingebüßt. Das Saubermachen des Herdes war dann wieder meine Sache, Freunde das war echte Arbeit


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

DAS nenn ich Brathähnchen ;-))))

Topp!!!!


----------



## Dorschknorpel (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

....Tellerbild fehlte noch.
Fazit des Ganzen: riesen Spaß in der Küche, hoher Aufwand aber am Ende einfach göttlich lecker.
Man kann sich also ruhig mal an Neues und ungewöhnliches ran wagen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht sehr lecker aus der Piepmatz


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute und morgen gibt es Linseneintopf mit viel Speck und Mettwürsten


----------



## Franky (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Cooler Gockel!  Unser war leider flügellahm... Irgendein Witzbold hat einen der Flügel "amputiert", was angeblich in der Hektik beim Verkauf "übersehen" wurde......
War trotzdem lecker !


----------



## Zander Jonny (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jetzt brauche ich ein Broiler.


----------



## Dorschknorpel (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

in der Nacht, wie der Vogel im Ofen war, wollte ich dann eigentlich ins Bububett, konnte ich aber nicht. Im Inneren hat sich etwas geweigert den Herd alleine laufen zu lassen:m. War irgendwie komisch. Ergo noch einen Dalmore eingegossen und dem Pieper beim warm werden zugesehen, hatte was meditatives.


----------



## Dorschknorpel (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Super - Rezepte auch immer gerne gesehen ;-)))
> 
> Bei mir schmoren gerade Rinderwadenstücke zu köstlicher Soße und zartem Fleisch, zu dem es morgen dann Schbädsle geben wird und in Semmelbrösel und Butter gebratenen Blumenkohl....
> 
> Heute Rest Maultaschen ;-)




... wölches würdest Du denn wollen??|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Alle ...
;-)))


----------



## Dorschknorpel (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... na dann werde ich mal was zusammenstellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6#6#6


----------



## Jose (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

deine pute sieht lecker aus, aber 15 std ofen und dann noch 7 tage pute essen wär mir zuviel.

ich hab da mächtig respekt vor #6


----------



## Dorschknorpel (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... den Respekt davor hatten wir auch, aber es lohnt sich. Die 15 Stunden standen ja von vorneherein nicht fest, war aber spannend zu sehen, wie der Temperaturverlauf im Vogel so war. Das war regelrecht spannend. Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber jetzt am Sonntag gab es schon wieder Putenauflauf. #d Also waren die 6Tage Pute wohl nicht zu viel


----------



## Zander Jonny (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei so einer Aktion würde ich mich wohl auch erstmal mit zwei drei Hülsen vor die Röhre setzen und einfach gespannt klotzen :m


----------



## jaunty_irl (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist auch das beste was du tun kannst um ein gefühl für den vogel zu entwickeln...und wenn es am ende nur der hunger ist..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> deine pute sieht lecker aus, aber 15 std ofen und dann noch 7 tage pute essen wär mir zuviel.
> 
> ich hab da mächtig respekt vor #6



Ich hab über Weihnachten mit meiner Tochter zusammen auch Pute gebraten. Allerdings etwas anders gegart: Die Pute hatte 5,5 kg und ich hatte sie 4,5 Stunden bei 210 Grad im Ofen (Ober- und Unterhitze auf der unteren Ebene), dann noch 1 Stunde bei 180 Grad und Umluft. 

Brust und Schenkel schön mit Speck umwickeln, dann Alufolie um die umwickelten Teile. Vor der Stunde Umluft Folie ab und Speck runter. Das Ergebnis war genial!

Die Faustregel bei Truthahn/Pute ist bei 210 Grad pro kg 1 Stunde im Ofen.


----------



## daci7 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> mal was zur resteverwertung, quasi schwäbsch...
> 
> gebratene lachshaut



GEIL!
Apropos: Wenn man einen Scheixxtag auf Arbeit hatte, der Bauch in der Kniekehle hängt und auf dem Heimweg hofft die Frau hat irgendwas eingekauft...
Wenn man dazu noch nach den Festtagen gesagt hat, dass man ein wenig auf Fleisch verzichten sollte ...
... und dann ein paar richtig geile Entrecote-Steaks auf dich warten ... dann weiß man, warum man die Frau geheiratet hat =)


----------



## grubenreiner (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das is n Lecker Vögelchen! Sieht sehr gut aus.


"Gott, was ist Glück! Eine Grießsuppe, eine Schlafstelle und keine körperlichen Schmerzen - das ist schon viel." - T.Fontane

Rinderkaftbrühe mit Nudeln, Flädle, reichlich Rindfleisch und Markklößchen. Bis auf die Nudeln null Conviniece.


----------



## Jose (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ach, was für ein teller - außer reichweite...


----------



## Dorschknorpel (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...wie von Thomas gewünscht, ein paar Rezepte im Schnelldurchlauf.
Der Chiccoreesalat
1 Becher saure Sahne
2 Eßl. Majonaise
PRISE Zucker, Pfeffer nach belieben
1Dose Mandarinen, ruhig auch etwas vom Saft nehmen
Handvoll Rosinen, wenn man mag Walnüsse gehackt
Reicht für drei Chiccorees

Vitello Tonato Paste für ca. 4 Personen
4 Sardellenfilets
1 Dose Thunfisch natur
1 El weißer Balsamico
1El Kapern
2 El Brühe
1 Eigelb
20 gr Schmand
4-8El Olivenöl
Kapern und eventuell Sardellenfilets zum Garnieren
Alle Zutaten durchmixen und solange Öl zugeben bis die Konsistenz passt.
Mit Pfeffer abschmecken.


----------



## Dorschknorpel (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Weiter mit der Füllung für die Pute
300gr Backpflaumen
200 gr Getr. Aprikosen
4 Boskop
150ml frisch gepr. Orangensaft
200 gr Paranüsse
1/2 Tl Zimt
200 ml Portwein
Saft 1 er Zitrone
2-3El Butter
Alles etwas klein schneiden. Saft, Portwein, Zimt, Butter aufsetzen und kurz aufkochen. Dann über die Masse geben und ziehen lassen

Preiselbeersauce kalt, ruhig am Vortag machen.
200 gr Preiselbeeren
2 säuerl. Äpfel
1 bio Orange
2 Gewürznelken
100 gr brauner Zucker

Preiselbeeren mit einem 1/8 l Wasser und dem Zucker verrühren. Äpfel schälen in Spalten zufügen. Orange die Schale abreiben, auspressen und den Saft zufügen. Kurz aufkochen, mit den Nelken dann 15 min zugedeckt köcheln lassen. Ich habs dann püriert (ohne Nelken) und zum erkalten dann noch gnaze Beeren zugefügt, sah schöner aus.

Beim Garen des Vogels habe ich noch vergessen, dass ich ihn am Anfang, nach dem wenden und kurz vor Ende mit flüssiger Salzbutter eingepinselt habe.
Zum Schluss haben wir ihn dann noch mal kurz übergegrillt.


----------



## Jose (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute gibts gegrillte schälrippchen chinesisch.
sojasauce, honig, reisessig, hühnerbrühe, chili und reichlich knofi.
marinieren, minimum 3 std.


fängt in plastikbeutel an, sauberes marinieren, tüte knubbeln und schon ist die mari wieder überall frisch...



boahhh, ist das ne tortur...  so als spontankocher gibts halt schon mal längere bis viel zu lange wartezeiten.
wende und pinsele die eingedickte marinade und es wird immer schwerer zu ertragen.
merke: geh NIE hungrig einkaufen und wenn schon, dann ertrag den hunger bis 'fettig'.


noch ne halbe std oder so bis schlaraffia #6


und hier ist die "fresserei": dem honig geschuldet die schwärze, ist aber nur show.


schmacht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Dorschknorpel:
So muss dat!!

DANKE für das Einstellen der Rezepte!!!

@ Herbert:
Guten Appetit!!


----------



## Seifert (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wetterangemessen und doch sehr profan: Gruenkohl!!
Mit Teilchen von toten Tieren....lecker...:m


----------



## Kotzi (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Für morgen kocht der neue 14 Liter Topf für die Grundlage vom Rindereintopf gerade.

Heute Abend, was leichtes, Schonkost quasi.

Currywurst-Pommes!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Immer her mit mehr Anregungen - noch kann ich zunehmen (Hosenträger statt Gürtel) ..
:q:q:q:q


----------



## JottU (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gesundheitstechnisch angemessen und auch profan: Brühnudeln vom Huhn.


----------



## pennfanatic (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> heute gibts gegrillte schälrippchen chinesisch.
> sojasauce, honig, reisessig, hühnerbrühe, chili und reichlich knofi.
> marinieren, minimum 3 std.



Lecker, hätte ich jetzt auch gerne....
Aber heute ist fasten angesagt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Aber heute ist fasten angesagt!


Wie heisst das auf deutsch?????


----------



## Jose (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

_faschdä_ :m :m :m


----------



## pennfanatic (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Genau, ich esse zu viel und das falsche. Die pumpe macht das nicht mehr lange mit. Also fasten.


----------



## Jose (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

möcht ich von mir so nicht behaupten: vegan frei, schbädsle..., keine sättigungsbeilage oder so.
absolut reines essen :m


----------



## pennfanatic (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gut so! Aber ein bisschen Reis darf auch dazu, oder?


----------



## honeybee (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Essensplanung für die nächsten 3 Tage |supergri

Freitag:   Spaghetti Bolognese
Samstag: Tote Oma, Sauerkraut und Kartoffeln
Sonntag:  Schaf, Speckbohnen und Klöße


----------



## pennfanatic (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Freitag, das ist meine leibspeise.
Das andere mag ich auch sehr. Aber ich faste


----------



## Jose (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

frauen haben eben plan #6

die "tote oma" auch? klär mal einen aufgeklärten auf |rolleyes


----------



## honeybee (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> die "tote oma" auch? klär mal einen aufgeklärten auf |rolleyes



Tote Oma 
Schau mal hier


----------



## pennfanatic (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn ich hunger habe mag ich alles...
Aber ein Hämschen dazu wäre nicht schlecht..  ein bisschen Fleisch, so 1 -2 kg, oder?


----------



## Patrickkust (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



hanzz schrieb:


> Ich bin zum Kochen gekommen, da ich, als ich noch bei Eltern wohnte, einfach am Wochenende nicht mehr mit zum Camping wollte. Und das aufgewärmte Mikrowellen Essen war nicht mein Ding.
> 
> Also hab ich angefangen selber zu kochen.
> 
> ...



Klingt lecker. Werde ich nächste Woche einmal nachkochen.


----------



## Patrickkust (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich bemühe mich immer etwas gesundes zubereiten, da ich ein Paar Kilos mehr auf den Hüften habe.


----------



## Franky (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Einmal mehr Frankys Eintopfküche... Graupensuppe nach Art des Hauses... :q
Die Fleischbrühe (mit Markknochen, Tafelspitz (als Einlage) und Suppenfleisch mit jede Menge Jemüse) ist angesetzt. Darin gart später die Einlage (Mörschn, Erbsen, Sellerie, Lauch, Mettbällschn). Die Graupen koche ich separat und schmeiss die dann dazu - gibt nicht ganz son Kleister  
Das gibt Morgen wieder Festessen!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ich muss mal kucken, ob das nicht auch in dem uralt-Bremer-Kochbuch drin ist, was ich vor Jahren mal bei Muddern gefunden habe und durch den Scanner geschickt habe...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hehehe,  auch "Eintopfmäßig" unterwegs, wenn mans so nennen will..
Kardofflschnidds un Schbädsle mit Saidawürschd (Schbädsle und Würschd kommen erschd beim serviern dazu)


----------



## Jose (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

reservier mir nen teller. hab ich so'n schmacht drauf jetzt (ohne... :m)


----------



## Franky (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ein Pott voll....


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zwiebelrostbraten, viel Soße und Ihr werdet es nicht glauben---- Schbädsle---
(von Frau Nachbarin selbst gemacht)


----------



## Zander Jonny (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Zwiebelrostbraten, viel Soße und Ihr werdet es nicht glauben---- Schbädsle---
> (von Frau Nachbarin selbst gemacht)



Frau Nachbarin 
Was macht die denn sonst noch so :q


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gentlemen genießt und schweigt


----------



## Kotzi (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jemand eine Idee wie man gepökelte Rinderzunge butterzart hinkriegt?
Meine Freundin ist skeptisch, wenn das dann das erste mal nichts wird
kann ich das Gericht für die nächsten Jahre erstmal vergessen.


----------



## Klaus-a. (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Jemand eine Idee wie man gepökelte Rinderzunge butterzart hinkriegt?
> Meine Freundin ist skeptisch, wenn das dann das erste mal nichts wird
> kann ich das Gericht für die nächsten Jahre erstmal vergessen.



sous vide verfahren #6


----------



## schlotterschätt (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute jab's Gulasch vom wilden Keiler, dazu Thüringer Klöße und Rotkohl. Zum Schluß Obstsalat und mit 'nem doppelten Becherovka nachjespült. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Zwiebelrostbraten, viel Soße und Ihr werdet es nicht glauben---- Schbädsle---
> (von Frau Nachbarin selbst gemacht)


wir kriegen alle ....


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wir kriegen alle ....



was man für Naturalien nicht alles isst#t:g


----------



## Jose (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

manchmal geht mir kochen und die folgen echt aufn senkel.
blitz-spaghetti mit soße aus nix...


----------



## zandertex (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ja herbert........küche/kochen ist krieg!:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



zandertex schrieb:


> ja herbert........küche/kochen ist krieg!:m


so what? - ich gewinne!!!!!!!!!!!
:g:g:g


----------



## Jose (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> so what? - ich gewinne!!!!!!!!!!!
> :g:g:g



vor allem an umfang :vik: 










  ich hab feddich :m


----------



## Zander Jonny (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Streber


----------



## Jose (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Streber



ha!
HA!

es gibt nix schöneres als n cafe und n croissant morgens in ner sauberen küche. altersweisheit #6


einzige ausnahme: n cafe und n croissant morgens im bett mit was sauberem |rolleyes


----------



## bazawe (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gabs gestern einen Schweinebraten aus der Schulter (mit schöner Kruste) in Dunkelbiersoße, dazu Bayrisch Kraut und Kartoffelknödel. Als "Desert" einen vorzüglichen Williams Christ aus Südtirol.

 Gruß bazawe


----------



## Zander Jonny (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fischbrötchen vom Zander Fisch


----------



## Tim1983 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mahlzeit! 

Bei uns gab es eben Spaghetti Tomaten-Zwiebel-Speckwürfel-Parmesan-Soße, sehr lecker


----------



## Franky (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern habe ich auch schön Suppenfest gefeiert... Leben kann so einfach schön sein... Und auch bei mir gab es zum abendlichen Nachtisch eine goldene Ockstädter Williamsbirne. Jedoch "aus der Region" und sehr lecker! (Weidmann & Groh)


----------



## Zander Jonny (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nächstes mal bissel mehr Salat aber war lecker.


----------



## west1 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Barschfilet in  Bierteig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gerade nebenher am Frühstück (so zwischen 11 und 12 normalerweise) vorbereiten...

Rotes Apfelmus (mit Rotwein gekocht)!

Dazu gibts morgen dann Rösti, zerlassene scharfe Blutwurst und knusprig gebratenen Räucherspeck....


----------



## Zander Jonny (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bockwurst mit Kartoffeln und Sauerkraut :m


----------



## Andal (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Bockwurst mit Kartoffeln und Sauerkraut :m



Das gehört in einen Suppenteller. Nur da kann man so viel Saft richtig in die Kartoffeln einarbeiten! #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schonzeit und Mindesmaß eingehalten.

5,5 cm dick

Kotlett:m


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Super! Hätte ich auch gerne.
Die Kartoffel ist deko?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist das geil!!!!


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Super! Hätte ich auch gerne.
> *Die Kartoffel ist deko?*



Eher ein Kontergewicht - sonst kippt der Teller zur Seite weg.

*Fleisch ist eben durch nix zu ersetzen* #6 #6 #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> *Fleisch ist eben durch nix zu ersetzen* #6 #6 #6


ausser durch mehr Fleisch
:g:g:g


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

.......muß noch beichten jungs,
Kartoffel mit Sour Cream von Block House

mag ich doch sooo gerne


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> *Fleisch ist eben durch nix zu ersetzen* #6 #6 #6





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ausser durch mehr Fleisch
> :g:g:g



Wem sagst du das!? Hab mir eben etwas gegrillte, beilagenfreie Putenoberkeule zugeführt und es spannt nun deutlich in der Leibesmitte! :q


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ihr junges gemüse;-))) ich kann kaum noch sreiben aner tasta............


----------



## Jose (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

rosenkohl


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und was ist das leckere in der Mitte?


----------



## Jose (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sättigungsbeilage :m

(n bollen rinderhack)


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ok, ich esse auch rosenkohl sehr gerne und die sättigungsbeilage würde ich auch nicht verachten....


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mein Rosenkohl ist noch gefangen im Netz.

Die kommen morgen mit in die Kartoffelsuppe:m


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Habe ich noch nie gemacht, aber warum nicht. Versuch macht klug.
Wie kommt der rosenkohl in die kartoffelsuppe?
Ganz, oder in stücken oder die einzelnen blätter?


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab mir gerade zwei große Portionen frischer Hirschleber reingezogen.

Dazu noch einen dicken Batzen eingefroren und der Hund ist noch auch glücklich geworden...


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du hast den Hund mit Hirschleber gefüttert ??|bigeyes
So eine Verschwendung


----------



## hanzz (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Für manche ist ein Hund halt ein Familienmitglied.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

für andere Nahrung ,-)))

Ich liebe Hunde (als Haustier), trotzdem hätt der keine geile Leber von mir bekommen ;-))

Nenns Futterneid ;-)))


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wenn er nur die Reste vom Parieren (Sehnen, Häute) bekommen hat, ist es ja ok, *aber mehr nicht*.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern bin ich genötigt worden, in einem bekannten, großen amerikanischen Fastfoodladen zu essen. Die Brötchen erinnern an gebratene Bierdeckel, das Fleisch, welches angeblich Ribs war, war in Konsistenz und Geschmack wiederlich.
Abends hab ich mir dann zu Hause istrisches Öl mit Kräutern gewürzt, frisches Weißbrot und ne halbe Stange luftgetrocknete Salami dazu. Das war ein Schmaus


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:vik:Mise en Place.............Kartoffelsuppe


@pennfanatic der Rosenkohl kommt da ganz rein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

feinfeinfein....


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Nobbi,
das wird ne richtig gute Suppe


----------



## Jose (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

also kartoffelsuppe nennst du das.
bei den mengenverhältnissen fiele mir manch anderer name ein :m

sieht jetzt schon lecker aus #6


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> also kartoffelsuppe nennst du das.
> bei den mengenverhältnissen fiele mir manch anderer name ein :m
> 
> sieht jetzt schon lecker aus #6



Du meinst ne Kasseler-Wurstsuppe mit Kartoffeln?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sachichdoch:
feinfeinfein ;-))))))))


----------



## Jose (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jau #6 #6 #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Du meinst ne Kasseler-Wurstsuppe mit Kartoffeln?


;-))) ich konnte nicht anders, bei meinem Metzger des Vertrauens gab es Kasselernacken für 2euro22 pro kg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da hätt ich auch zugeschlagen....


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Du hast den Hund mit Hirschleber gefüttert ??|bigeyes
> So eine Verschwendung


Keine Sorge:Soweit geht die Liebe dann doch nicht!

Er hat nur das bekommen, das ich sowieso wegschneiden musste.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> er hat nur das bekommen, das ich sowieso wegschneiden musste.


#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

also Alles gut#h


----------



## Lubina (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lecker Ostseedorsch |supergri, gefangen September 2016 südl. Sagasbank.
Dazu gab's Kartoffelsalat.


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern kabeljaufilet auf gemüsebett und. Weisswein im bratschlauch gegart. Dazu senfsausse aus dem Sud, dazu Reis.


----------



## JottU (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*


```

```
Mein letzter Karpfen aus 2016 liegt jetzt auch im Ofen. Gibt halt wieder bisschen später Mittag, aber wenn ich koche normal.:q


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Du meinst ne Kasseler-Wurstsuppe mit Kartoffeln?



;-)) Tellerbilder:m ich guck bei euch ja auch immer gerne.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Klasse!!


----------



## Franky (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gabs ein Nachholmenu...  Roulade mit Rotkohl und Klößen. Allein die Soooße war zum niederknien - bzw einmal kann ich mich noch reinknien...  So legger!!! Und dabei kann das so einfach sein...


----------



## Jose (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

spaghetti. steak wurde gestrichen...


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nobbi ich komm zum Essen


----------



## Steff-Peff (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nicht gekocht, aber genossen :l


----------



## Steff-Peff (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nobbi,
den Eintopf hätt ich auch nicht verweigert |rolleyes
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lachs oder Forelle? Sieht gut aus!! So oder so ..


----------



## Steff-Peff (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lachs. Habe es einmal mit einer 3,5 Kg-"Lachsforelle" aus einem Quellwasserteich gemacht, aber die war bei Weitem nicht so gut. 
Der Lachs hat vermutlich doch noch um einiges mehr Fett. Von daher ist Lachs mein Favorit.
So long
Steff


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

thx für Auskunft!!


----------



## Steff-Peff (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

You´re welcome #h


----------



## familienvater (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ;-)) Tellerbilder:m ich guck bei euch ja auch immer gerne.



Mahlzeit Nobbi , ich hoffe es hat Dir und Deiner Frau gemundet . Schöne Grüße aus dem Münsterland vom
familienvater #h#h


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> spaghetti. steak wurde gestrichen...


Heute war mal wieder ein söner Sonntag bei :mWas habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht.

nur wo ist das steak geblieben ;-))

@familienvater ja !!   grüße aus norderstedt


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> spaghetti. steak wurde gestrichen...



welche Farbe ??;+


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da ich in meiner Küche einen klassischen, alten Holzherd betreibe und im Moment aufgrund der anhaltenden Kälteperiode anheizen muss, damit mir das Wasser nicht einfriert hab ich mir gedacht, ich nutze die Wärme mal und versuche mich mal an einem Schmorgericht. 

Falsches Filet vom irischen Rind hab ich gekauft und dann 3,5 Std. schmoren lassen. 

Hab das halbwegs ordentlich hinbekommen, künftig werd ich aber so ein Rindergulasch mit etwas mehr Achtung essen, ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es solange dauert bis das Fleisch zart wird.


----------



## pennfanatic (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schaut gut aus !

Was gab es dazu?  Etwa schbäddsle?


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nudelreste  Bandnudeln und Spätzle


----------



## pennfanatic (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ok   ich esse zu Gulasch auch am liebsten bandnudeln!

Ich meine die passen am besten dazu


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

All auf Diät oder was ?;+


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

.......ist ende januar....geld alle.....gibt tütensuppe verlängert mit wasser;-))


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Habe zwei alte rezepthefte, wohl noch aus dem Fundus meiner Eltern wiedergefunden.
Da stehen ganz nette Rezepte drin.
Sind halt asia rezepte. Habe eine Vorliebe für asiatische Küche

PS: aber nicht nur


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> .......ist ende januar....geld alle.....gibt tütensuppe verlängert mit wasser;-))



    warte auf meine erste Rente....

Naja es wird wohl zukünftig auch mehr tütensuppen und dosenfutter eben


----------



## Franky (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mein letzter teller medizin... Nix aus tüte. Ich sollte öfter im fieberwahn und delirium kochen
Jetzt gibt's Sofa, kandahar und ne schöne tasse ostfriesen broken!


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht aus wie leckere hühnersuppe


----------



## Franky (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie leckere hühnersuppe



Treffer mittschiffs, Herr Kaleu ;-)


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hau noch nen sluck hansen mit in tee......und schon bist wieder sund;-)))


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich grill mir eine Dorade


----------



## hanzz (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Paella 





Der Tag danach Burger


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

die Paella sieht geil aus mhh


----------



## Franky (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> hau noch nen sluck hansen mit in tee......und schon bist wieder sund;-)))



Nee, wenn dann den guten Pott mit 54 Umdrehungen... Hansen schmeckt mir nich!
Aber sone Pälla.... Wäre schon fast wieder was für mich... :g


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nimm den 73er, dann ist egal ob hansen oder Pott oder sonst was.
Danach ist dir alles egal  
Auch die Erkältung


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6Paella,Dorade  	und Hühnersuppe:
ihr macht es euch schon schön.

bei mir doch keine tütensuppe;-)) war ja auch kleiner spass

aus den 70igern der -Klassiker- aufgepimmt mit knobi,oregano,sahne,min-schnitzel,parmesan,basilikum und soweiter:m


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

teller :m


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> teller :m



Machst du diät?
Ist ja nix drauf aufm Teller.    
Bei der kartoffelsupp sah das aber anders aus !


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

.......ist doch ende januar;-))) penny

War nur fotoshooting danch war der teller voll|wavey:


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> .......ist doch ende januar;-))) penny
> 
> War nur fotoshooting danch war der teller voll|wavey:



Und jetzt ist erst wieder leer.
Hoffentlich Hat es geschmeckt?


----------



## Franky (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> teller :m



Da fehlt aber die Scheibe Gummikäse ("Scheiblette") fürs "al forno"... :m


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Chilli würde auch gut passen. Aber da muss man aufpassen. Erwischt man den falschen, dann brennt es in der Hose.


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

|kopfkratal forno hab vergessen ......hatte hunger

ja penny ...ein schönes chilli müßen wir mal machen.
ich hab immer so 6-8tropfen tabasco mit drin........kommt auf die menge an.


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Frischer chilli ist auch nicht zu verachten....
Aber bei habaneros oder thaichilli spiele ich nicht mehr mit....

Da brennt es nicht nur im Rachen, sondern auch .......


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

........zweimal:q

hab das gegessen original......#6
teller leer ...koch kam raus und sagte mir......der das schafft hat.
war im sommer.


----------



## Jens_74 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kaum noch Zeit aber heute wieder mal was auf die Schnelle...
 ich weiß das fehlt was Grünes.... war trotzdem lecker.
 Süßkartoffelstampf und (im Osten sagt man Klopse )
 Hackbällchen....


----------



## ollidaiwa (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tag,

Senfeier mit Petersillienkartoffeln und Packungsspinat.


----------



## jaunty_irl (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Erzählst du bitte was senfeier sind und wie man diese herstellt? :0


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eier mit senfsause, denke ich.


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da gibt es wohl eine jede Menge an Rezepten...

Meines sieht so aus:

2-3 Chalotten fein hacken und in einer hohen beschichteten Pfanne anschwitzen. Mit Brühe aufgießen, aufkochen lassen und fein gemahlenes Weißbrot (ohne Rinde) einrühren, bis eine sämige Soße entsteht. Dann reichlich Senf und gehackte Gewürzgurken dazugeben. Mit Salz & Pfeffer abschmecken. Jetzt die Eier nebeneinander in die Soße setzen (ohne Schale), zugedeckt ca. 4-5 min zugedeckt ziehen lassen. Zum Servieren mit gehacktem Dill bestreuen.

Dazu gibt es für mich nur eine Beilage. Mehlige Salzkartoffeln. #h


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

....davor noch die eier 10min hartkochen.....


----------



## Main Doktor (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:vik:


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Habe in Stein bei laboe mal gedünsteten Dorsch mit senfbutter gegessen, super.
Aber der koch wollte mir das Rezept nicht verraten.


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ....davor noch die eier 10min hartkochen.....



Nö. Die ziehen in der Soße wunderbar wachsweich. Ich mag keine pickelharten "Ostereier"...!


----------



## jaunty_irl (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Alles klar! Dankeschön


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Habe in Stein bei laboe mal gedünsteten Dorsch* mit senfbutter* gegessen, super.
> Aber der koch wollte mir das Rezept nicht verraten.



Würde ich in meiner amateurhaften Bescheidenheit jetzt mal so versuchen. Fischfond, Sahne und Senf etwas einreduzieren lassen und mit eiskalter Butter aufschlagen....


----------



## Zander Jonny (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ....davor noch die eier 10min hartkochen.....



Rühreier in Senfsoße :m
Bloß mit dem nebeneinander setzen wirds schwierig .


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Main Doktor
sitzt der kleine man aufer bierdose mit gewürze|wavey:


----------



## Main Doktor (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ne nur Gewürz ......aber seid heute Morgen eingelegt !!#6


----------



## Zander Jonny (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zander Filet auf niedriger Stufe gegart.
Und von der Haut hab ich Chips gemacht, auf die Idee hat mich Jose gebracht. Sonst wäre se weggeflogen .


----------



## Jose (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und warns lecker, die haut-chips?


----------



## Zander Jonny (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> und warns lecker, die haut-chips?



 Delikatesse #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mit meersalz?


----------



## Zander Jonny (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> mit meersalz?



Richtig, und frisch gemahlenen Pfeffer


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Nö. Die ziehen in der Soße wunderbar wachsweich. Ich mag keine pickelharten "Ostereier"...!



Wie lange Koch St du die eier dann vorher?
Damit du sie ohne schale in der Sauce ziehen lassen kannst?


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gestern Abend gabs Osso buco Millanese


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> gestern Abend gabs Osso buco Millanese



Lecker!
Von der kalbshaxe?
Ich nehme lieber dicke beinschheiben vom ausgewachsenen Rind.
Hat mehr biss und mehr Fleisch


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Von der Kalbshaxe mit Safranrisotto


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Klingt gut.
Hatte mir beim Metzger kalbshaxe bestellt.
Da war aber nicht viel dran...


----------



## Andal (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Wie lange Koch St du die eier dann vorher?
> Damit du sie ohne schale in der Sauce ziehen lassen kannst?



Gar nicht. Einfach die Eier, wie Spiegeleier, also roh... halt nicht ins heiße Fett, sondern in die heiße Soße... Deckel auf die Pfanne und das wars dann auch schon. In der Soße pochierte Eier. #6


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Gar nicht. Einfach die Eier, wie Spiegeleier, also roh... halt nicht ins heiße Fett, sondern in die heiße Soße... Deckel auf die Pfanne und das wars dann auch schon. In der Soße pochierte Eier. #6



Hört sich gut an, kriege ich aber nicht hin. Bei mir verlaufen die Eier immer


----------



## JottU (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hat bei mir auch öfters nicht so gut funktioniert. Pochiere sie daher lieber in Essigwasser, da ziehen sie sich gleich zusammen. Vielleicht liegts auch an der Sosse, mache als Grundlage eine Mehlschwitze die aufgegossen wird. Also ohne das Weißbrot.


----------



## Zander Jonny (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, kriege ich aber nicht hin. Bei mir verlaufen die Eier immer



Das das Eiweiß bissel verläuft ist doch normal, Hauptsache das Eigelb bleibt ganz.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aufen Sonntag mache ich ja auch mal kleine Schweinerein.

Heute mal Fingerfood

Toast
Butter
Salami
Mozzarella
Tomaten
Sardellenfilets
Meersalz,Pfeffer,Oregano

150grad ca.15min

obendrauf ein blatt Basilikum

:m


----------



## Andal (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Eier müssen so frisch sein, wie es nur geht. Dann verläuft das Eiweiß nicht (so sehr). Man kann sie natürlich auch ganz klassisch pochieren, aber das macht auch wieder mehr Arbeit. Dafür lässt sich anschließend auch der Teller viel schöner anrichten.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gerade in der Zubereitung ;

Puten-Schenckel

2,224kg bei Rewe für 4,43€

konnte ich da ja nicht liegen lassen:m


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Na, da wurde ich auch nicht nein sagen!
Kompletter Schenkel?


----------



## Franky (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eben gabs klassisch Grünkohl mit Kassler, Kochwurst und Pinkel. Letztere beiden Zutaten aus Bremen importiert. Danach eine Williamsbirne aus der Region. Bin da denn auch mal international... :q


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute gibt es Hühnersuppe, morgen Frikassee


----------



## Franky (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auja... Explodiertes Huhn könnt ich auch mal wieder machen. Muss dann halt tk-Spargel herhalten.


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der Spargel vom Aldi aus dem Glas finde ich ganz gut.
Probier mal, auch roh#h


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der vom Aldi süd ist mir zu weich...
Hat Aldi Nord anderen.
Den Wickel ich schon mal in Schinken....


----------



## Zander Jonny (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Pizza Brötchen, nicht gut für Wambo (Wambo ist Rambo mit Wampe) awer schameckt .


----------



## ollidaiwa (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hamburger Labskaus (allerdings mit Corned Beef)


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wird das nicht immer mit corned beef gemacht?
Oder bin ich da auf dem falschen Dampfer?


----------



## angler1996 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Hamburger Labskaus (allerdings mit Corned Beef)



Nimm mir es nicht übel, aber das "Gepfamber" hab ich meinen 
erzgebirgschen Magen einmal zugemutet nowmore:m#h

Nobbi
probiere die Putenkeule mal mit Waldpilzen leicht angedünstenten, gehackten Zwiebeln , Weißwein und nem Schuß Cognac


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Wird das nicht immer mit corned beef gemacht?
> Oder bin ich da auf dem falschen Dampfer?



Mir haben sie das mal mit gepökeltem Rindfleisch hingestellt. Das ist zwar nicht besonders schön, aber saulecker! #6


----------



## ollidaiwa (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

original mit gepökeltem und gekochtem Rindfleisch.


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Johann glaube ich. Nur die rote Beete würde ich mir sparen. Die mag ich nicht!
Ich weiß das sie gesund ist aber ich mag sie dennoch nicht.


----------



## BallerNacken (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Nimm mir es nicht übel, aber das "Gepfamber" hab ich meinen
> erzgebirgschen Magen einmal zugemutet nowmore:m#h



Dachte ist nicht so Deins? Oder waru direkt mehr?


----------



## Jose (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

fischsuppe...
die kollegen lieben eher labskautze. völlig ok.

ist die suppe aber zu schade für in dumpfheit zu versinken. poste ich neu, fern von labskotze.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hammer (.Mise en Place)..jetzt aber ersma auf die bilder#6

Guten Appetit.




@996 mache ich mal mit die pilze.


----------



## Franky (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ob man Labskaus einfach und schnell mit Corned Beef aus der Dose macht oder "von Grund auf" mit gepökelter Rinderbrust, Gemüse, Kartoffeln, Zwiebeln, Hering (richtigen Matjes) etc. selbst "aufbaut" ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied. Essen kann man beides ohne Haue, aber das "richtige" ist schon ein ganz anderer Schnack.


----------



## Andal (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die allermeisten verurteilen den Labskaus doch schon alleine des Namens wegen, ohne ihn wirklich zu kennen.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Alles super lecker!
Aber keine rote Beete


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

immer alles am Bord.


----------



## Jose (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

absoluter koch-ZEN #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6
wieviele Mis.....Muscheln schwimmen wieder. Jose


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nach mal lieber ein ordentliches Steak.
So 500 Gramm plus...


----------



## Franky (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das kommt bei mir wohl erst wieder im Sommer - ich hoffe ja noch immer bis dahin meinen "Oberhitze"-Grill fertig zu bekommen... :c

Hab das WE "sturmfrei" und überlege gerade, was es denn da leggeres bei mir zu Mampfen geben könnte. Irgendwie reicht die Zeit nicht, um alle Ideen in die Tat umzusetzen...! Labskaus (also richtiges), Bombed-Chicken, Matschis mit Appelzwiebelsooße, Pellkatüffels und Speckstibbe (müsste ich spätestens heute ansetzen), Backfisch mit Kartoffelsalat....... Oh mann...


----------



## Justsu (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Labskaus, geil!:k Schon ne gefühlte Ewigkeit nicht mehr gegessen! 

Danke für die Inspiration!

Und Franky: Würdest Du uns Dein Rezept für "richtiges" Labskaus (das Labskaus ist übrigens ein Neutrum) verraten??|wavey:

Beste Grüße aus der Stadt mit dem größten Labskausessen der Welt!

Justsu


----------



## Franky (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ui.... Dafür musste ich ganz tief in meinen Dokumenten graben....


----------



## Justsu (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Ui.... Dafür musste ich ganz tief in meinen Dokumenten graben....



Super, vielen Dank!!!

Eigentlich bin ich ja mehr der Typ: Fisch dazu und nicht da rein, aber vll. werde ich das mal so ausprobieren!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Franky (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dazu ist ja auch  Und "das büschen Matschis" dadrin ist reinweg zu Geschmackszwecken gedacht :m Andere nehmen halt Sardellenfilets in die Soße... :q


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Moin,
ist das Rezept für 12 Personen.

und auch ein Danke fürs reinstellen Franky.


----------



## Franky (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

12 Normale Personen oder 8 Nordlichter...


----------



## Eisbär14 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hatte gestern mal ein wenig Zeit und habe ein paar Knabbersalamis gebastelt

(keine Ahnung warum das Bild quer ist)


----------



## Franky (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eben gabs den Ausgleich für ein völlig verkorkstes Middachessen... Ein leckerer Cheeseburger... Natürlich als Halbpfünder... :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern mal ein wenig Zeit und habe ein paar Knabbersalamis gebastelt
> 
> (keine Ahnung warum das Bild quer ist)



Die sehen echt lecker aus, und wenn du das nächste mal etwas Zeit hast, dann gieße doch mal die Pflanze


----------



## pennfanatic (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die muß so.


----------



## Jose (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

womit räucherst du die? Marlboro?


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern mal ein wenig Zeit und habe ein paar Knabbersalamis gebastelt
> 
> (keine Ahnung warum das Bild quer ist)



Das Bild ist quer weil du von oben nach unten knipst, ist bei meinem iPhone auch so.

Glaub ich zumindest


----------



## Jose (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Das Bild ist quer weil du von oben nach unten knipst, ist bei meinem iPhone auch so.
> 
> Glaub ich zumindest



ist so: handy hochformat ist am pc querformat (horizontal).

hilft der verdurstenden pflanze jetzt aber auch nicht: das wasser läuft ja immer direkt weg, ist eben nicht alles wurst |rolleyes


----------



## Eisbär14 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Grünzeug im Haus ist Frauensache. Alles was man nicht essen kann ist mir egal. Und meine Frau sagt das muss so von wegen Hängepflanze .


----------



## pennfanatic (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich Sach doch, die muss so!


----------



## JottU (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gab es lecker Täubchen.


----------



## pennfanatic (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ringeltauben ?


----------



## daci7 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geil :k
Hier gibts später gebratenen Lachs mit Spinat-Tagliatelle und Feldsalat ... aber noch muss ich schmachten, besonders bei solchen Bildern!


----------



## pennfanatic (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Klingt auch sehr gut


----------



## JottU (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ringeltauben ?



Nö, normale Haustauben wie die auf der Straße. Werden halt kurz bevor sie flügge werden schon geschlachtet. (deswegen so klein)
So, und nu kann Petra kommen.:q


----------



## pennfanatic (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

War zwar schon auf der taubenjagd. Da geht es um ringeltauben. Deswegen die frage.
Sehen gut aus. Und lecker?
Mir waren bisher noch keine tauben vergönnt.


----------



## JottU (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja, top zart und legger.
Kumpel hält die im Garten, da gibts immer mal frische.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Reste-essen-:m


----------



## Jose (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich poste es nochmal neu. die einbettung in ne Labskautze-orgie hat mir nicht gefallen, nicht bei so ner leckerei. gruß an nobbi für das "mise en place" #6. dachte eigentlich, dass angler sich für fischsuppen begeistern könnten...

ach ja: HEUTE gabs gedünsteten kabeljau und keine perlen v.d.s.

also: fischsuppe
miesmuscheln, kabeljau (filet & bauchlappen mit haut), rotbarsch, seelachs, steinbeißer, jede menge feines grünzeug, im muschelsud und soave


----------



## Jose (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und das für heute: kabeljau








ps: in einem punkt muss ich andal recht geben: labskaus wird ungut assoziiert. bei uns wars der name für das recycelte auf den morgendlichen gehwegen vor kneipen. bäh!

keine umgebung für mich.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich poste es nochmal neu. die einbettung in ne Labskautze-orgie hat mir nicht gefallen, nicht bei so ner leckerei. gruß an nobbi für das "mise en place" #6. dachte eigentlich, dass angler sich für fischsuppen begeistern könnten...
> 
> ach ja: HEUTE gabs gedünsteten kabeljau und keine perlen v.d.s.
> 
> ...



und ob ich mich dafür begeistern kann:l


----------



## JottU (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute mal wieder was ausm Wasser. Muscheln im Tomatensud.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

JottU::Rezept bitte.

@Jose
porto macht die beste abba auch beste fischsuppe (Eintopf)on earth und die haben alle einen eigene strand;-)


----------



## Jose (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich auch: JottU::Rezept bitte.


----------



## JottU (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Muscheln im Tomatensud

3 kg	Muschel(n)
5 Zehe/n	Knoblauch
3 	Zwiebel(n), rot
450 ml	Weißwein, trocken
3 EL	Olivenöl
2 EL	Butter
300 g	Lauch, oder 4 Lauchzwiebeln
2 	Chilischote(n)
600 g	Tomate(n), passiert
1 EL	Zitronensaft
1 EL	Tomatenmark
4 EL	Petersilie, plus zwei zum Garnieren
2 Zweig/e	Rosmarin
 	Salz und Pfeffer

Zuerst werden die Zwiebeln und der Lauch (oder die Lauchzwiebeln) fein gewürfelt und in einem Bräter in Olivenöl und Butter angeschwitzt. Dann werden die Knoblauchzehen in Scheiben geschnitten und sobald die Zwiebeln glasig sind dazugegeben. Jetzt wird das Tomatenpüree, Chilli, Tomatenmark und der Weißwein dazugegeben. Die Petersilie fein hacken und ebenfalls dazugeben. Alles gut verrühren, sodass alles gut vermischt ist. Alles noch mit Pfeffer, Salz und Zitronensaft abschmecken.

Den Bräter wieder auf den Herd geben und dann alles köcheln lassen. Der Sud kann ruhig schon einige Zeit vorher (1 - 2 Stunden) zubereitet werden, dann entwickeln sich die Aromen noch mehr. 

Nun werden die Muscheln aus der Verpackung geholt. Alle abtropfen lassen und bei Bedarf putzen (abbürsten) und offene oder kaputte Muscheln aussortieren. 

Jetzt wird der Sud richtig erhitzt. Er sollte stark kochen, dann werden die Muscheln dazugegeben und erst mal 5 Minuten gekocht. Danach werden die Muscheln einmal durchgerührt, sodass oben liegende Muscheln nach unten gelangen und weitere 10 Minuten kochen. Den Topf oder Bräter immer mit einem Deckel verschließen.

Die Muscheln mit dem Sud auf die Teller geben, mit etwas frischer Petersilie bestreuen und servieren.

Tipp: Die Muscheln im Zweifel etwas länger als zu kurz garen.

Edith sagt: Die restliche Sosse gibt es dann morgen mit Spagetti.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke JottU,

ich heute ein swein mit ein pilz;-))


----------



## Jose (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ein swein, ein pilz.
klingt nach diät.
deine fotos widerlegen dich #6


----------



## Zander Jonny (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Trotzdem wieder low carp, wenn nichts mehr dazu kommt


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

an kroketten:m


----------



## pennfanatic (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und wo ist das Pils dazu?


----------



## JottU (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hat wer Erfahrung mit Skrei? Ist grad im Angebot, hatte ich aber noch nie.


----------



## Jose (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

skrei ist gut fürs gewissen, die händler und die fischer.
 in normaler küche schmeckts wie normaler kabeljau.

schenk ich mir wie bei vollmond gemolkenen kaviar...


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

näxte woche .
mit bild und der preiß:m


----------



## JottU (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Okay, ich kenn weder Kabeljau noch Dorsch. Ess eigentlich nur was ich selbst fange. 
Meine Frau sahs halt in der Werbung, und will halt mal was neues/anderes.


----------



## pennfanatic (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nun mein Supermarkt hier bietet auch kabeljau Filet an.
Habe das kaufe ich nicht. Ist zwar lecker, aber wenn es niemand mehr kaufen würde. Dann würde erst auch nicht mehr geziehlt befischt.
Name gut ich träume weiter ...
Stinte wirst du hier im Binnenland nicht im Angebot finden.


----------



## Jose (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

oho, ich glaub ihr habt mehr promille als ich :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Abba guck dir doch die kleinen skreiaugen an.
saude für einen starken......


----------



## JottU (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> oho, ich glaub ihr habt mehr promille als ich :m




Nö, ich meinte das eigentlich ernst.
Gekaufter Fisch ist bei mir sehr selten, und wenn dann nur geräucherter.


----------



## Jose (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ok, gerade auf deinen ort geguckt: Cottbus.
tät ich auch nix kaufen was meeresfisch angeht.
iche aber bonne, iche kaufe müsse :g


----------



## Zander Jonny (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ok, gerade auf deinen ort geguckt: Cottbus.
> tät ich auch nix kaufen was meeresfisch angeht.
> iche aber bonne, iche kaufe müsse :g



Müsse tuste nix, auch nicht in Bonne |supergri


----------



## Ladi74 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@nobbi
Bei euch gibts sogar Leng?|bigeyes
Dat is ja n Ding! 
Ich dachte, den gibts im normalen Laden gar nicht.
Wenns auch noch Lumbfilet gibt, bin ich ganz baff.

Wie schon gesagt, Skrei ist ganz normaler Dorsch/Kabeljau.
Ein Kumpel aus Norge meinte, zur Ende der Saison schmeckt der nicht mehr, da sie sich mit Heringen vollgefressen haben. Kann das einer von euch bestätigen?

Mal was anderes, Lumb und Leng haben ja sehr festes Fleisch. Bei der Zubereitung wird der manchmal richtig zäh. Braten war so lala, Kochen ging gar nicht. Dünsten schmeckt mir nicht so.
Habt ihr andere Ideen um das Zähwerden zu verhindern, evtl. wie ein Steak scharf anbraten? Ich bin eher der Bratfisch-Fan.


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

im bierteich ausbacken.

Ladi

|wavey:


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und das eine oder andere Pils dazu !


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nun ja 
geheimrezept
is numal mit knobi und parmesan oben aufs filet.


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lecker hört sich das an


----------



## wilhelm (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oder schaut mal hier:http://www.lecker.de/rezepte/lengfisch

Und immer dran denken Fisch ist kein Schnitzel und soll gar ziehen, braten tut ihm nicht gut da Fischeiweiß keine Hitze verträgt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke wilhelm,
schöne Rezepte.

wenn ich darf und ihr wollt ?
mache ich mal jede woche son zettel hier rein.

|wavey:


----------



## Ladi74 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke! 
Werd ich mal probieren!
Pils ist ein Muss! Geht aber auch ohne Fisch ganz gut.|supergri


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Stimmt zum schinkenbrot passt es auch gut.


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Penny du hast mich herausgevordert oder wie heißt das;-))

nehme das:vik:


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sehr gut. Brot braucht es nicht, aber wo ist das Pils?


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Brot braucht es nicht, aber wo ist das Pils?


bist nicht ganz artig.....abba ich ja auch nicht:m


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ok, kenne das zwar nicht. Sieht aber gut aus!
Und was wäre mit astra?


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

penny du machst mich fertig;-))
Astra unser Bier war nicht im Angebot.
nur noch 27flaschen drin für  10,99€

didi letzte woche 30iger 8,88


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Meine doch gesehen zu haben, dass du gerne astra trinkst.
Gibt es hier gar nicht. 
Aber flens, bitburger und krombacher und ähñliches.
Jever ab und zu.
Bei warsteiner mach ich einen rückzug, da Krieg ich Kopfschmerzen von.


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

in warsteiner kannste eine sprite mit mischen.................ansonsten frauengetränk:q:q:q


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ne da mische ich lieber nix mit.
Meine Birne dankt es mir.

Apropo Birne!
Das ist auch lecker. Aber 40% muss sie mindestens haben


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

darunter lag auch schwarzbrot... mit dick butter.


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ok, schwarz rot mag ich auch gerne. Besonders das grobe.


----------



## angler1996 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> darunter lag auch schwarzbrot... mit dick butter.


 
 ich hatte eher auf Meerrettich getippt#h


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ja und eine gurcke.
gefechert bitte


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wird ja immer besser...
Meerrretich gut!!!


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und bei den leckeren Bildern soll ich abnehmen.  Never!


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und dann kommt mir bei all den leckereien der anglerfuchs mit seinen würmern. Soll sich was schämen mir den Appetit zu verderben.


----------



## angler1996 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wort mit 3 s und F beginnend:m
 leiste vorab Abbitte


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

warum eigentlich nicht...............immmer her mit rezepte...wir bekommen noch nen stern


----------



## angler1996 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kenn ich nicht, bleibe bei Bautzner


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Wort mit 3 s und F beginnend:m
> leiste vorab Abbitte



Das ist mir ein rätsel, da bin ich zu blöd für


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> kenn ich nicht, bleibe bei Bautzner



Ich mag bautzener, aber mehr zur Bratwurst.


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ja und eine gurcke.
> gefechert bitte




Dein Geschmack wird mir immer sympatischer...
Noch kleine cherrytomaten dazu ?


----------



## angler1996 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dazu nehm ich doch lieber Senf aus der selben Region


----------



## Zander Jonny (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ihr vergewaltigt doch hier nicht etwa den Koch Thread :q


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Ihr vergewaltigt doch hier nicht etwa den Koch Thread :q





Nö, keinesfalls. Hier sind feinschmecker gefragt.
Und ein gutes kirschwasser 50+ dann ist das Mahl perfekt.
3 Sterne küche !


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Dein Geschmack wird mir immer sympatischer...
> Noch kleine cherrytomaten dazu ?


Penny 
#h


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja super. Fehlt nur das kirschwasser.
Nobbi, du bist mein Held.


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bin kein held....................abba wir können einschnein.....und haben essen


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jau!
Essen ist immer gut. Und wenn es was leckeres zu trinken dazu gibt... einfach bombastisch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Warum gscheidde Weggla viereggd sei müasse - wegm Schbägg!!!

Also sälbr bagga!


----------



## Jose (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

in köln hättste mit der speckfarbe wohl großen erfolg :m :m :m


----------



## pennfanatic (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du meinst wegen der rosa Farbe.

Erst wieder im Juni


----------



## pennfanatic (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kleine zwischenmahlzeit 
Mit Bild nicht geklappt


----------



## pennfanatic (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vielleicht klappt es nun mit dem Bild von meiner zwischenmahlzeit?


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin penny,das sind ja zwei schöne jungs.......Guten Appetit

bei uns heute nach langer zeit mal wieder den

Schweinesteak-Topf


----------



## pennfanatic (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mit Tomate Kartoffel und Basilikum?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich seh viel Kartoffel, wenig Fleisch ;-)))))


Spaß beiseite:
Sieht gut aus......


----------



## Kotzi (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab mir mal verschiedene Muscheln ( Miesmuscheln und Vongole) geholt. Das wirds dann mit Nudeln und Tomaten geben.


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Schweinesteak-Topf
> Dosentomaten
> 3 Zwiebeln
> ...


hier nochmal das rezept.


----------



## pennfanatic (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Könnte mir Reis oder graupen auch gut dazu vorstellen


----------



## Jose (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich hab echt die nase voll (schnupfen) wag mich aber dennoch an "lecker kochen".
gibt wieder fischsuppe, diesmal strategischer angegangen: 2 kg lidliche miesmuscheln des geschmacks wegen parat gemacht: zwiebeln, safran, bunter pfeffer, lorbeer und das medikament knofi. alle ausgemacht, suppe gesiebt, fischfond dazu, die menge geteilt. hälfte wird eingefroren für später mal ne lecker instantfischsuppe #6

jetzt wird 'veredelt', obwohl die angehängte muschelgrundsuppe eigentlich schon reichen würde. ich brauch aber mehr, der nase wegen, wie auch sowas 40%iges aus schottland (über die mengenverhältnisse lass ich mich nicht aus :m)

und besonderen gruß an freund kotzi, gut gelingen, ich schnitzel jetzt ein bisschen fenchel... 



ps: @Nobbi, lass den thomas ruhig den Ich seh viel Kartoffel, wenig Fleisch ;-))))) Spass beiseite: Sieht gut aus......[/QUOTE]https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daumerlings_Wanderschaft"]daumerling machen: sieht lecker aus.


----------



## pennfanatic (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja ja so ein echter Schotte hilft immer.


----------



## Klaus-a. (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dann will ich auch mal..
Bauchfleisch geräuchert
20 Std. in Sous vide gegart bei 75 Grat
aufgeschnitten super zart und süßsauer eingelegt.
Eine wucht |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

G e i l !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kauli11 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich hab echt die nase voll (schnupfen) wag mich aber dennoch an "lecker kochen".
> gibt wieder fischsuppe, diesmal strategischer angegangen: 2 kg lidliche miesmuscheln des geschmacks wegen parat gemacht: zwiebeln, safran, bunter pfeffer, lorbeer und das medikament knofi. alle ausgemacht, suppe gesiebt, fischfond dazu, die menge geteilt. hälfte wird eingefroren für später mal ne lecker instantfischsuppe #6
> 
> jetzt wird 'veredelt', obwohl die angehängte muschelgrundsuppe eigentlich schon reichen würde. ich brauch aber mehr, der nase wegen, wie auch sowas 40%iges aus schottland (über die mengenverhältnisse lass ich mich nicht aus :m)
> ...



Jose, deine Suppe sieht prima aus und schmeckt bestimmt auch sehr gut.#6
Würde mich sofort dazu einladen.
Aber bei Schnupfen oder Erkältung würde ich dir eher zu einer schönen Hühnersuppe raten. 
Die hilft dann nämlich besser.  :m

#h


----------



## pennfanatic (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Altes hausmittelchen, halt.


----------



## Jose (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@  klaus, das ist vollfett kollegenquälerei :m

ich schmachte...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mal wieder Bock auf ein simples aber 
leckeres Kalbslebermenü gehabt
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 253657


@Jose
Fischsuppe schaut super aus.

Warum mir Fischsuppe bei der Essens-
planung aber nahezu immer unterm geistigen Schirm durchrutscht,kapier ich selbst nicht.


----------



## Jose (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> ...Warum mir Fischsuppe bei der Essensplanung aber nahezu immer unterm geistigen Schirm durchrutscht,kapier ich selbst nicht.




ich verstehs schon: frischer fisch verschiedener sorten gibts eben seltenst 'umme ecke' und ist immer arbeit mit hohem unsicherheitsfaktor.

"meine" fischsuppe hab ich noch nicht hingekriegt.

ach, und ja, auch isses arg teuer :g.

und suppe aus selbstgefangenen (ha ha) süßwasserfischen bockt mich nicht (weil fremd, 'wat de buur nit kennt...')


----------



## angler1996 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wie sind die Lidschen Muscheln?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich verstehs schon: frischer fisch verschiedener sorten gibts eben seltenst 'umme ecke' und ist immer arbeit mit hohem unsicherheitsfaktor.



'umme Ecke'(50 m[emoji4])  Di und Fr der Ortsteilwochenmarkt..mit 2 Fischständen.




Jose schrieb:


> ach, und ja, auch isses arg teuer :g.



Durchaus..vor 2 Wochen mal auf die Schnelle 4 Scheiben schwarzen Heilbutt geholt..der ist eindeutig durchs Raster der Inflationsstatistik gerutscht[emoji6] 

Was solls..letzte Hemd hat bekanntlich keine Taschen.




Jose schrieb:


> und suppe aus selbstgefangenen (ha ha) süßwasserfischen bockt mich nicht (weil fremd, 'wat de buur nit kennt...')



Nix fang Crew Schicksal-die Geister die man rief..[emoji6] 

Einmal dran probiert..schmeckte so flach und nichtssagend ,daß sich sogar beide Katzen nach kurzer olfaktorischer Prüfung Naserümpfend verkrümelten.[emoji57] 



angler1996 schrieb:


> wie sind die Lidschen Muscheln?



Ich tippe mal auf Muscheln vom Lidl in Verbindung mit einem Tippfehler [emoji780]


----------



## angler1996 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja#hpeinlich


----------



## Jose (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> wie sind die Lidschen Muscheln?



 nee, nix peinlich. ich würd die fast als 'liderliche' bezeichnen :m 
sind klein, sollten mindestens noch 4 tage haben.
in der regel kein abfall, heute die, bis 08., da war schon augenmerk gefragt. aber egal wie, der geschmack ist eben miesmuschel - und ich hab die ja quasi für den "fond" gebraucht.

was ich mir für n muschelgericht wünsche das wären spanische 'mejillones': einfach riesige dinger. noch schwerer zu kriegen. vorteil: danach ist das portemonnaie viel leichter |rolleyes


----------



## angler1996 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jose , Du überforderst mich#h
In meinem "Gebarsch" sind die vom Lidl Luxus, von Deinem aus Portugal kenn ich nicht mal den Namen;+
werd mal testen , Fischsuppe ist wieder mal ne Idee, und Einlage zumindest frisch eingefroren liegt noch rum


----------



## Jose (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mejillones, eher spanisch als portugiesisch, da wärn's mexilhões.
egal: hab ja nicht viel gesehen von der welt - aber in el grove (o grove), direkt am hafen, da gabs und wirds wohl noch geben so'n ne 'fressstelle' (könnte der Don Mexilón sein) - muscheln ohne ende, centollas (spinnenkrabben) und krabben überhaupt.
blanke holztische, riesenkessel und rein gar nix verschnörkeltes.

nur mariscos.

paraiso, heaven... :m


----------



## Andal (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich verstehs schon: frischer fisch verschiedener sorten gibts eben seltenst 'umme ecke' und ist immer arbeit mit hohem unsicherheitsfaktor.
> 
> "meine" fischsuppe hab ich noch nicht hingekriegt.
> 
> ...



Die besten Fischsuppen, Chowder, oder Meeresfrüchteeintöpfe entstehen nach recht durchwachsenen Angeltagen, wenn nichts besonders, aber von allem etwas ging. #6


----------



## angler1996 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> mejillones, eher spanisch als portugiesisch, da wärn's mexilhões.
> egal: hab ja nicht viel gesehen von der welt - aber in el grove (o grove), direkt am hafen, da gabs und wirds wohl noch geben so'n ne 'fressstelle' (könnte der Don Mexilón sein) - muscheln ohne ende, centollas (spinnenkrabben) und krabben überhaupt.
> blanke holztische, riesenkessel und rein gar nix verschnörkeltes.
> 
> ...



sehr schön, wenn ich mir das mal leisten kann mach in den Hape und latsche nach Santiago:m
Danke, irgendwann fahr ich wieder mal gen Süden


----------



## Jose (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Die besten Fischsuppen, Chowder, oder Meeresfrüchteeintöpfe entstehen nach recht durchwachsenen Angeltagen, wenn nichts besonders, aber von allem etwas ging. #6



seh ich nicht so, weil hier angel ich nur im rhein.

früher, ja früher, da wars die steinbach - und das beste an der war, dass ich meine kollegen beim rungis-express, weil aufm weg, nen nahrhaften besuch abstatten konnte. soviel zum auch thema "gewässer verändert".
wenn du n süßwasserfischsuppen rezept hast, andal, bitte her damit. ich glaub aber für mich, dass das nix ist für mich. bin offen, lern- und fressbegierig


----------



## Andal (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich meinte natürlich Meeresgetier. Was Fischsuppen aus Süßwasserfischen angeht, stelle ich mich zu dir und weine mit.


----------



## Jose (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

weinen wir gemeinsam. meine versuche waren alle - gar.
aber nada lecker. auch schade.

allerdings hatte ich letztens barschfilets inner suppe. meeresgeschmack schafft das.
der barsch wär aber gebraten vertrauter und leckerer gewesen,


----------



## Andal (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das grauenvollste war mal eine "Ungarische Fischsuppe vom Stör" - tranig fett und eine Orgie von bitterem, weil angebarannten, Paprikapulver. Nach einem Löffel hatte ich die Gastgeber brüskiert. Aber das konnte man beim besten Willen nicht essen.

In Oberösterreich gabs mal eine Fischwirtin am Mattsee, die hatte ein Art Bouillabaisse aus Weißfischen mit Filetstücken von Weißfischen drin. Die war nicht schlecht, aber auch der fehlte einfach das gewisse Etwas, was einfach nur Meeresfische und Meeresfrüchte mitbringen können.

Seafood Chowder in Irland - das hat das.


----------



## Jose (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ andal, soche erfahrungen hab ich auch und sicher ist, wo nicht reichlich meer in der suppe ist, da ist auch jede fischsuppe verratzt.

meine nase und die 40% zwingen mich jetzt ins bett.
demnächst in diesem theater: rinderzunge und meerrettich und alles ohne schbädsle :m

schaugn wir mal...


----------



## Kotzi (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rinderzunge gabs letztens, wird definitiv nicht wiederholt. ( war super zart, aber der Geruch und Konsistenz haben massiv gestört).

Und weil ihr hier immer so fleißig Bilder postet habe ich mich heute mal erbarmt, als sonst strikter - Keine Bilder vom Fressi - Gegner. Hauptsächlich für Jose.

Da habe ich mal direkt im Handy nach dem Best Of der letzten Zeit gekramt. (Leicht widersprüchlich, aber manchmal kann man nichts dagegen machen.)

Zuerst natürlich die Muschel-Nudeln mit Snacktomaten. 

Dann mal son kleines Brot für Zwischendurch.

Weihnachten musste ich dann den Räucherofen zu hause einweihen, ist ganz gut gelungen.

Vor Weihnachten hat Oma ins Steakhaus geladen, die nur nebenbei an ein paar Abenden in der Woche aufmachen, ohne Reservierung geht auch nichts. Der Fleischokolyt von 1,3 kg (Ochsenkotlett) kam für knapp 26 Euro wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Feinste Qualität, perfekt im Gastraum auf einem richtigen Grill gegrillt, nix Lavastein oder son Müll.

Und in Griechenland weilte ich auch für einen Kurzurlaub, da gabs feinstes Seafood eine Haustür neben der Ferienwohnung und alles was Diabetes macht in rauen Mengen.

So, jetzt erstmal wieder Ruhe bis es mich nochmal überkommt.


----------



## Jose (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schöne doku toller leckereien. weiter so #6  ich mach heute hühnersuppe. richtig, schnupfen voll erwischt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ kotzi:
Endgeil!!!!!!

Nachdem meine Männergripe sich nun langsam verflüchtigt, wirds wieder Zeit für anständig Essen zur Rekonvaleszenz:
SCHBÄDSLE!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Scharfe Zwiebeln (kalte Beilage/Soße zu allem, wozu man man Ketchup oder Salsas essen würde):




Zwiebel sehr grob schneiden, mit viel Zucker und etwas Salz in Olivenöl karamelisieren lassen, Dose Pizzatomaten dazu und selber gemachte Chilipaste (geht alles, was man an Chili hat) und etwas Paprikapulver






aufkochen und mit geschlossenem Deckel knapp 20 Minuten auf kleinster Flamme grade so köcheln lassen






abfüllen, schmeckt kalt wie warm


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja aber lecker......bekommst jetzt auch mal ein:m 
Endgeil!!!
und 
zu wenig Fleisch ;-))))


----------



## pennfanatic (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fleisch, Fleisch..
Fleisch ist ein muß!


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> schöne doku toller leckereien. weiter so #6  ich mach heute hühnersuppe. richtig, schnupfen voll erwischt.


Joseeeee......40 grad.....nein


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hühner Suppe hilft.!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> zu wenig Fleisch ;-))))


is ja nur die Soße zum Fleisch..


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zwei Kilo hackbraten    
Da würde passen .


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

z. B. - bei mir heute gibts die Soße zu Schweinesteak mit Bratkartoffeln (keine Schbädsle!!!)


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auch sehr gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hoff ich, nicht dass ich noch abnehm ...
:g:g


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Glaub ich nicht.
Zur Not noch zwei stück Torte hinterher und ja nicht bewegen


----------



## exil-dithschi (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*


----------



## Jose (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

linsensuppenpizza?


----------



## exil-dithschi (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

linsenmassaker, jo, schaut so aus, aber lecker war´s.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


>


Da fehlen Schbädsle, Saidawüarschd und grauchde Bauchschbägg ;-)))

Sieht aber geil aus und hat sicher auch so geschmeckt!!
#6#6


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

warum hast Du überhaupt einen Teller benutzt ?
Sieht sehr unappetitlich aus


----------



## Zander Jonny (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Andal
Empfehle doch exil-dithschi mal den richtigen Teller :q


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> linsenmassaker, jo, schaut so aus, aber lecker war´s.



linsenmassaker auf ein großes rundes Schbädsle;-))))))))

kann ich noch toppen:maufgetaute kartoffelsuppe .......vorher noch durchwachsener speck im topf anbraten,die supp hinein und noch ein paar mettenden mit rein.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> z. B. - bei mir heute gibts die Soße zu Schweinesteak mit Bratkartoffeln (keine Schbädsle!!!)


so geil kann was einfaches sein - die scharfen Karamellzwiebeln (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4629332#post4629332) - ein Gedicht, wie gewollt noch leicht bissfest...
Gurkensalat gabs dazu...


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Thomas#6#6#6
so kann man(n) sich den sommer in die wohnung holen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

naja, den Gurkensalat ja nur, weil ich keine 3,50 für nen Kopp Endivien bezahle   - irre, was Salat gerade kostet..

Vernünftigen Feldsalat kannste auch nicht mehr bezahlen...


Und Dosentomaten (siehe Rezept) macht ja auch keinen Sommer....

Wenn scharf genug, wärmts aber schön am Winterabend ..


----------



## Andal (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> naja, den Gurkensalat ja nur, weil ich keine 3,50 für nen Kopp Endivien bezahle   - irre, was Salat gerade kostet..



Angeblich, weil es in Spanien so kalt sein soll. An Salat kann man zur Zeit wirklich bloß noch Krautsalat machen, wenn man keinen Kredit aufnehmen möchte.


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jungs,
immer dosentomaten nehmen ............aber wenn ihr gerade in griechenland im Sommer seit , nehmt die frischen fleischtomaten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> An Salat kann man zur Zeit wirklich bloß noch Krautsalat machen, wenn man keinen Kredit aufnehmen möchte.


hatt ich jetzt ne Woche..
schmeckt - aber reicht nu..


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Habe heute gehört, eine Paprika zwei Euro! Die spinnen, die ......


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich guck gerade ein film auf pro7............................da kam gerade der satz,
weißt du wer salt erfunden hat......die antwort war ..ein armer schlucker;-))))


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich habe das erfunden ?


----------



## Zander Jonny (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jup, und sonst werden ja schon haufenweise Lebensmittel weggeworfen(weil nicht verkauft oder krumm oder was weiß ich) will nicht wissen wieviel das jetzt wird |rolleyes


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ja jonny,
vorletzt woche der eisberg 2,99....................diese woche noch 1,89 aber schon welk.


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich schmeisse nichts mehr weg. Wird alles gegessen. Ob trocken oder welk.
Nur bei Schimmel mache ich ne Ausnahme.


----------



## Zander Jonny (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn ich bei Leuten bin die einen Joghurt wegschmeißen wollen weil zwei Tage übern MHD #c
Da weiß ich was die übers Jahr so in Müll kloppen #q


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nun mal vorbei mit dem wegwerfen!
Bei wem gab es heute was leckeres?
Bei mir leider nur Reste, nix leckeres, musste halt wech....


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mudu ein guck,
hab schon mein reste da.............             #*6113*


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schon gesehen. Sieht gut aus.
Bei mir waren es leider richtige Reste. Aufgewärmte Spaghetti mit Rest Tomatensauce.
Eher ein gaumengraus. 
Aber es wird nichts weggeschmissen, was noch irgendwie essbar ist.


----------



## BallerNacken (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Schon gesehen. Sieht gut aus.
> Bei mir waren es leider richtige Reste. Aufgewärmte Spaghetti mit Rest Tomatensauce.
> Eher ein gaumengraus.
> Aber es wird nichts weggeschmissen, was noch irgendwie essbar ist.



Wenn Zutaten da sind, lässt sich aus alten Spaghetti ein sehr netter Auflauf machen. Einfach alles mögliche an Gemüse anbraten, biss gewürze dran. Alles zusammen (inkl Rest Tomatensoße) mit viel Käse in den Ofen und feddig.

Garantiert auch das noch kein Gaumenschmaus, aber besser als einfach aufgewärmte labbrige Spaghetti allemal.


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hatte aber weder gemüse noch käse...
Also alles so gegessen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



BallerNacken schrieb:


> Wenn Zutaten da sind, lässt sich aus alten Spaghetti ein sehr netter Auflauf machen. Einfach alles mögliche an Gemüse anbraten, biss gewürze dran. Alles zusammen (inkl Rest Tomatensoße) mit viel Käse in den Ofen und feddig.
> 
> Garantiert auch das noch kein Gaumenschmaus, aber besser als einfach aufgewärmte labbrige Spaghetti allemal.


Ja datt kenn ich :m(inkl Rest Tomatensoße)

und schups sahne mit rein, haste nicht mach wasser.

lecker Baller Nacken


----------



## Ladi74 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gabs Gehacktesstippe mit Gewürzgurke und Kartoffeln.

Morgen gibts Karpfen blau mit Apfelmerrettich, zerlassener Butter und Kartoffeln.
Das Kärpfchen (5Pfund) vom Fischer, ist heute Nachmittag noch im Käfig rumgepaddelt. Sollte für 3Leute locker reichen.

Das Fischlein hat sich nach dem Kauf aus seiner Verpackung gestrampelt und ne Runde durch meinen Kofferraum gedreht.


----------



## JottU (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schokogullasch, und ein bezahlbarer Sauerkraut-Rettich Salat.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin JottU,
hab gerade tante google nach Schokogullasch befragt,
kannte ich noch garnicht.
Soll sehr lecker schmecken.

Bei uns mal wieder Schweinerouladen bei sky heute 5,55€ das kilo.

die frau schreit gerade auser küche......das esse ich nicht



|wavey:


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute frische Hähnchenleber mit Rosmarinbutter und Kartoffelstampf


----------



## Kauli11 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ich schmeisse nichts mehr weg. Wird alles gegessen. Ob trocken oder welk.
> Nur bei Schimmel mache ich ne Ausnahme.



Schimmel kannst du immer noch als Sauerbraten einlegen. :m|bla:


----------



## Jose (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6 der war gut #6

ich koch seit ner woche nicht: männergrippe...
jetzt, nach linsensuppenpizza und schokogulasch will ich nur noch
wasabi-nüsse. 
...und keine da ...


ok. fleisch mit kakao kenn ich aus mexiko und hat was. aber schoko...


----------



## Zander Jonny (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> #6 der war gut #6
> 
> ich koch seit ner woche nicht: männergrippe...
> jetzt, nach linsensuppenpizza und schokogulasch will ich nur noch
> ...


----------



## rippi (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hat einer von euch ein Rezept für ''Kürbisforelle''? Im Internet finde ich leider nicht das passende. Kann man auch Hokkaido statt 0815-Kurbis?


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



rippi schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch ein Rezept für ''Kürbisforelle''? Im Internet finde ich leider nicht das passende. Kann man auch Hokkaido statt 0815-Kurbis?


http://www.chefkoch.de/forum/2,33,542682/Forelle-und-Kuerbis-in-einem-Menue-Geht-das.html




http://www.bio-hannover.de/scripts/basics/bio-hannover/news/basics.prg?a_no=3




http://www.multikulinarisch.es/382-geburtstags-memorial-krbis-mit-forelle.html


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sonntagsgockel (2,5 Kg) mit Rosmarinkartoffeln und Chikoriesalat


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gasfabrik:


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Pups;-)))

#6


----------



## Lubina (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Pups;-)))
> 
> #6




|good: nobbi #6


----------



## exil-dithschi (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bohne(nmassaker)&boone damit et besser rutscht, oder wie sie hier oben so vornehm tun - verteilt. :vik:











@Thomas - die zwiebeln kommen die woche auch mal dran, passt auch bestimmt gut zu ´ner guten bratwurst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

die sind sowas von klasse, kanns echt nur empfehlen!!


----------



## Franky (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn das Gasometer noch von der wetterauer kräuterhexe Stützfeuer erhält, dürfte der afterburner xfach beschleunigen... :q


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

translate....bettdecke geht ein büschen hoch.


----------



## Franky (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zeltbau.....?!? :q:q
Ob das dagegen hilft...
http://shop.wetterauer-obstbrennere....html&XTCsid=4ba325b6953f870418471a86d16f4589


----------



## Jose (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wir haben doch erst mitte des monats, bin etwas verwundert ob der resteverwertungen (beim schwob nit), lecker wie auch immer...

ich hatte nochn paar cents inner tasche, gespart durch das männergrippen-sabbatical oder so:

Dialog zweier 'grünen' kochbeutelklöße an vollfettem frischem zen-gulasch: keine schnörkel, nur fleisch mit geringfügigen nötigen grünzeuganhaftungen.

und ja, mir gellt noch ne stimme ausm off in den ohren: " um godswille, kei schbädsle nit".


aber gerne#6







und OHNE fenchel, mein lieber kotzi


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht gut aus Herbert.

Bei mir gabs Dschilli..
.......... mit Schbädsle


----------



## Lubina (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oh menno Jose....
das wäre jetzt genau mein Ding!
Sieht so lecker aus!

Que lastima...
solo a casa y no cocinera aqui.....:c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus Herbert.
> 
> Bei mir gabs Dschilli..
> .......... mit Schbädsle



Hey Thomas, gestehe, das sind doch keine selbstgemachten Spätzle


----------



## Jose (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht auch gut aus, sagen meine augen.

mein magen guckt nicht, der reagiert ad hoc.
zur zeit kannste mich damit nicht antörnen, aber 'dschilli' isse legga und geht auch sehr gut ohne schbädsle :m

bin froh und hoffe, dass wir den diesjährigen zwangsdriss hinter uns haben und wir guten mutes leckere reste kochen.

ps:  endlich wieder was richtiges nach all den medizinischen hühnersüppchen. und das könnt ihr gleich melden:
ich mach lieber nem hühnchen suppe als hühnersuppe :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich auch:mkochbeutelklöße halb und halb!

Wie macht ihr die schönen großen Bülders?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Hey Thomas, gestehe, das sind doch keine selbstgemachten Spätzle


selber gedrückte eingefrorene waren das,  zusammen geschnippelt zum Löffelessen ;-)
Sind gelber, Farbe ist vom Blitz


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> selber gedrückte eingefrorene waren das,  zusammen geschnippelt zum Löffelessen ;-)
> Sind gelber, Farbe ist vom Blitz



#6da bin ich beeindruckt, da muss die Konsistenz aber passen.


----------



## Jose (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich auch:mkochbeutelklöße halb und halb!
> 
> Wie macht ihr die schönen großen Bülders?



kloßbruder, hast tech-pn


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> #6da bin ich beeindruckt, da muss die Konsistenz aber passen.



ja, weil ich kernige Schbädsle mag. immer ca. 20 - 30% Grieß drin und ein recht fester, lange geruhter Teig (beim drücken)


----------



## Jose (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Lubina schrieb:


> Oh menno Jose....
> das wäre jetzt genau mein Ding!
> Sieht so lecker aus!
> 
> ...




kenn ich, fühl mit dir und bin sehr gut satt.

mehr an streicheleinheiten gibts nicht |rolleyes


----------



## TomausKerpen (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus Herbert.
> 
> Bei mir gabs Dschilli..
> .......... mit Schbädsle




Ich koche ja auch sehr gerne, aber das sieht ausgebrochen lecker aus.

Tom


----------



## Jose (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...ich lach noch immer...


----------



## zandertex (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich kriege mich auch nicht mehr ein!


----------



## ollidaiwa (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gemüsepäckchen zum portionieren 

ich habe (in diesem Fall) Lauch, Karotten, Fenchel und Sellerie bissfest gegart, abtropfen, abkühlen lassen und dann flach in Klarsichtfollie verpackt eingefroren.
So kann ich immer die gewünschte Menge abbrechen.
Z.B. für eine Putenreispfanne oder Ähnlichem.
Der Vorteil ist halt, dass man immer die gewünschte Menge nehmen kann und diese schnell in dem jeweiligem Essen aufgetaut ist. 
Ich hacke auch Knoblauch vor und friere den in flachen Päckchen ein.
Oder friere gehackte Petersillie und Fonds in Eiswürfelbehältern ein.


----------



## ollidaiwa (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hähnchenkeulen

im Schnellkochtopf vorgekocht, mariniert und dann im Ofen gebraten.

Aufwendig und hätte optisch mehr hermachen können.
Hat aber gut geschmeckt.


----------



## ollidaiwa (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

*Marinade* und *BBQ-Sauce *für Hähnchen, Spareribs, usw.

2 fein gewürfelte Gemüsezwiebeln
2 fein gewürfelte rote Paprika
350 g Honig
3- 4 TL Salz. Pfeffer
500 g Tomatenketchup
3 - 4 EL Obstessig
Tabasco

Alle Zutaten 15 min. leise, unter rühren kochen lassen.
Gläser mit heiss Wasser ausspülen. 
Heiss einfüllen, Deckel drauf und man hat einen Vorrat.
Ist gleichermaßen als Sauce und Marinade zu verwenden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

war das ausgebrochene Dschilli soo schlimm, oder warum kocht keiner mehr ?


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was warmes braucht der Mensch...

...Paradeiser-Erdäpfel-Kraut-Gulasch. #h


----------



## Jens76 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> ...Paradeiser-Erdäpfel-Kraut-Gulasch



Hättest Du es nicht dazu geschrieben hätte ich auf "Rumlach" oder "Rumfott" getippt! ;-)

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

geil...

heute abend bei mir:
Gekocht und frittiert.....

Hühnerkeulen ausgebeint, in 4 - 5 gleichmäßige Stücke geschnitten.

Aus Hühnerknochen mit Sojasoße und Knoblauch und angebratener Zwiebel einen sehr kräftigen Hühnerfond gekocht. 

Hühnerstücke in den kochenden Fond gelegt und bei knapp 80 Grad im Ofen gaaaanz langsam gegart. 

Hühnerstücke raus, mit Butter, Zwiebeln anbraten etc. ne schöne dunkle Hühnersoße gekocht, abbinden mit etwas Mondamin, abschmecken mit Salz und Pfeffer.

Hühnerstücke frittieren, bis Haut knusprig ist ist, servieren mit Schbädsle, über welcheviel von der Soße kommt, dazu Salat.


----------



## Christian1987S (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei uns gab es letzten Samstag gebratenen Butt mit Sesamkartoffeln und Salat


----------



## Jose (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Christian1987S schrieb:


> Bei uns gab es letzten Samstag gebratenen Butt mit Sesamkartoffeln und Salat



am 10.10.1958 gab geschmorte karnickel, die australischen, und zwar für jeden eins.

war lecker - aber bringt uns heute auch nicht weiter :m

ich heute mit blumenkohl-curry und freiform hackstücke am start.


----------



## Zander Jonny (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> am 10.10.1958 gab geschmorte karnickel, die australischen, und zwar für jeden eins.
> 
> war lecker - aber bringt uns heute auch nicht weiter :m
> 
> ich heute mit blumenkohl-curry und freiform hackstücke am start.



Sieht nicht schlecht aus, aber bissel Soße muss schon.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Darf ich auch die bunten smarties haben?
am 10.10.1958 gab geschmorte karnickel, die australischen

Abba ansonsten habt ihr wieder lecker gekocht.

#h


----------



## sprogoe (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte euch hier mal ein Rezept besonders für die kalte Jahreszeit vorstellen, *"Hackfleisch-Sauerkraut-Auflauf"*, ein echter Seelenwärmer.
Schmackhafter wird er, wenn man statt dem allseits bekannten "deutschen Sauerkraut" sich Sarmakraut besorgt. Dieses bekommt man in russischen Supermärkten. 
Das sind im ganzen eingesalzene und vakuumverpackte Weißkohlköpfe in Gewichten zwischen 1,0 - 2,5 kg.
Dieses ist nicht so extrem sauer. Man schneidet es selber fein auf. 
Kartoffeln in Scheiben hobeln, mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen und auf den Boden einer Auflaufform schichten,
Hackfleisch würzen, mit gehackter Zwiebel mischen und scharf anbraten, auf den Kartoffelscheiben verteilen,
das mehr oder weniger fein geschnittene Sauerkraut darauf schichten,
eine Tasse Brühe angießen und reichlich gehobelten Käse (ich nehme meistens Gouda) darauf verteilen und ca. 40 min im Backofen bei etwa 180 Grad überbacken.



*Wenn euch von dem Krautkopf etwas übrigbleibt, versucht mal meine eigene Kreation.*

Sarmakraut ganz fein kacken
etwa die gleiche Menge Kartoffeln auf Omas alter Reibe aus Metall ganz fein raspeln
Zwiebel fein gehackt
Bacon klein gewürfelt, Menge nach Lust und Laune
3 Eier
Salz, Pfeffer, geriebener Muskat

Zwiebel  und Bacon anbraten, Kraut hinzufügen und auch andünsten, mit Pfeffer  würzen (Salz nicht unbedingt notwendig, da Kraut und Bacon bereits  salzig sind)
danach abkühlen lassen.
geraspelte Kartoffeln mit den  Eiern verkneten und mit Salz, Pfeffer und geriebenem Muskat würzen,  dann mit der Krautmischung vermengen und zu Frikadellen formen
diese  in der Pfanne bei kleiner bis mittlerer Hitze langsam durchbraten (das  darf nicht zu schnell gehen, damit Kraut und Kartoffeln garen können).

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß beim nachkochen und guten Appetit.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und macht von diesem Sarma Kraut ruhig auch mal Krautwickerl, vulgus Kohlrouladen! #6


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gab es Dicke Rippe, mit Bohnen und einer Malzbiersoße verfeinert mit Zartbitter-Schokolade


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das sieht geil aus!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jose (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es Dicke Rippe, mit Bohnen und einer Malzbiersoße verfeinert mit Zartbitter-Schokolade




verdient ein da capo

(kommt aber n bisschen blöd, weil ich auf blumenkohlreste war. hoffe ich kann trotzdem schlafen ...:m)


----------



## Steff-Peff (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es Dicke Rippe, mit Bohnen und einer Malzbiersoße verfeinert mit Zartbitter-Schokolade



Da hätte ich mich auch einladen lassen #6


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vielen Dank! 

Ich war am Anfang etwas skeptisch, habe das Rezept von einem yt-Kanal (GrutholzBBQ) nachgekocht, hat aber super gepasst, vor allem die Soße.

Nur die Mengenangabe, was das Fleisch angeht passt nicht so ganz zu unserem Haushalt :q

Hier der Link (ja, der ist etwas hölzern in seiner Präsentation, so sind wir Westfalen nun mal, aber der einige gute Rezepte)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpWAzBrFsWs


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Entenkeule mit Salzkartoffeln und Rotkohl Dazu eine Rotwein-Rosmarinsoße.


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> 
> Ich war am Anfang etwas skeptisch, habe das Rezept von einem yt-Kanal (GrutholzBBQ) nachgekocht, hat aber super gepasst, vor allem die Soße.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Link ! Wenn ich bei stabilerem Wetter auch wieder die DO´s anschmeisse, ist das Rezept nen Versuch wert.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Steff-Peff,
Du bist der Meister im DO
mache bitte ein Thema auf#6#6#6

heute bei uns...........SchweinegulArsch mit Salzkartoffeln und die Paprika waren genau so teuer wie das Swein:m


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Steff-Peff,
> Du bist der Meister im DO
> mache bitte ein Thema auf#6#6#6
> 
> heute bei uns...........SchweinegulArsch mit Salzkartoffeln und die Paprika waren genau so teuer wie das Swein:m



Wäschst du dein Schweinefleisch ab ?


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Wäschst du dein Schweinefleisch ab ?


Nein!

|wavey:


----------



## pennfanatic (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und die Paprika waren genau so teuer wie das Swein:m[/QUOTE]

Stimmt gemüse ist zur zeit schweineteuer!#c


----------



## Franky (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Malzbiergulasch mit Champignons und Nudeln - zum Reinhocken. Gerade auch, weil mein Bruder auf mich gehört hat, und die Pilze separat "kross" angebraten hat und nicht "mitgeschmort" hat... :q:q:q

Morgen bin ich dann mit einem Luxus-Auflauf dran: Broccoli-BLumenkohl mit gekochtem Schinken.... Dazu und dadrauf: viiiieeeel Käse! Gouda und Bergkäse.....


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Nein!
> 
> |wavey:



Ok, sah auf den ersten Blick so aus #6

Und ich habe mal gehört das man es nicht abwaschen soll .


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

UND ein schluck immer für den Koch:m


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Zwiebeln haben mich heute ..............wein


----------



## LOCHI (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Leckere Rouladen mit Thüringer Klößen hab ich gemacht heute und nun kann sich keiner mehr bewegen...


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht sehr geil aus, die Rouladen hätte ich heute auch gerne gehabt #6 Auch der potenzielle Gulasch sieht schon toll aus, bzw verspricht richtig lecker zu werden #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sehn geil aus!!!!!!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Futtert da jemand beim Rouladen-Binden etwa heimlich Kekse? :q

(erstes Bild)


----------



## LOCHI (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nein, meiner frau ihr weinachtswachstuch ist noch drauf und die dinger werden nicht gebunden :m


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rouladen,da könnte ich mir jetzt auch mal zwei rein fahren #6


----------



## LOCHI (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

6 stück 2,8kg, ich hab noch zwei #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> sehn geil aus!!!!!!


Ja 
mit der hand das bild.

xxl Rouladen

#6


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> mache bitte ein Thema auf#6#6#6



Hi Nobbi,

ein DO-Thread wäre m.M.n. ein Rohrkrepierer. Die paar mal DO verkraftet dieser Thread.

So long
Steff


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hi Nobbi,
> 
> ein DO-Thread wäre m.M.n. ein Rohrkrepierer. Die paar mal DO verkraftet dieser Thread.
> 
> ...



Ja und im Prinzip kann man ja die Rezepte aus dem DO auch in einem normalen Schmortopf in der Küche nachmachen. Ist natürlich nicht so stylisch, sollte man in der DO-Szene auch nicht zu laut sagen, aber das geht auch und ist für Nicht-Dopfer problemlos nachzukochen


----------



## LOCHI (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab heute das erste mal hier reingeschaut und bei weitem nicht alles gesehen oder gelesen. Mit DO meint ihr sicher so ein Ding hier, damit hab ich gestern gespielt. Gott sei dank ist bald Fastenzeit :q


----------



## JottU (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gab es gedünsteten Skrei mit Tomaten und Gorgonzola überbacken. Dazu Reis und Kräutersosse.


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Mit DO meint ihr sicher so ein Ding hier, damit hab ich gestern gespielt



Genau so was meinen wir #6


----------



## Franky (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



LOCHI schrieb:


> 6 stück 2,8kg, ich hab noch zwei #6



Minimalgröße hamse...


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Teller Bilder GulAsch


|wavey:


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oh Mann, bei den ganzen Gerichten heute werde ich allein schon beim Zuschauen noch dicker :vik:

Morgen gibt es Schonkost |uhoh:


----------



## familienvater (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Teller Bilder GulAsch
> 
> 
> |wavey:


Moin Nobbi ,
gabs bei uns Heute auch :vik::vik::vik: ,lecker !!! 
Aber bei dem , was Du die letzte Zeit hier schreibst , frage ich mich , ob ich Dich im Sommer überhaupt wiedererkenne :q:q:q.
Scherz , aber sieht lecker aus !!!
Grüße aus dem Münsterland vom 
familienvater#h#h


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Moin,
echt voll toll 

man lernt auch wieder die paprika neu kennen zu lernen ....bei die preise
der geschmack .

|wavey:


----------



## pennfanatic (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und keine scdhbäddsle dazu?


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> man lernt auch wieder die paprika neu kennen zu lernen ....bei die preise



Hatte ich die Tage auch. Aber wenn ein großes Glas Ajvar billiger ist als drei Paprika.... dem Gulasch schadet es jedenfalls rein gar nichts.


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Und keine scdhbäddsle dazu?


die kenne ich garnicht;-)))) 
ist sie nett:q

und wie versprochen alle zwei wochen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Und keine scdhbäddsle dazu?


JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, erkannt.

BLASPHEMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Hatte ich die Tage auch. Aber wenn ein großes Glas Ajvar billiger ist als drei Paprika.... dem Gulasch schadet es jedenfalls rein gar nichts.


#6#6#6
nicht nachgedacht

hammer andal


lg nobbi


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Grund soll wohl sein, dass in Italien und Spanien die Gemüse-Regionen einiges an Unwettern abbekommen haben und die Ernten extrem schlecht sind...

Tomaten nehme ich zur Zeit gerne die aus der Dose, sind eh intensiver als die frischen, Wasser-Wintertomaten


----------



## Jose (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

was für ein scheixxx-trööt wenn man nach 400km nachhause kommt, die küche kalt und der kühlschrank leer ist.
ich les hier heute nicht weiter. lauter leckeres zeug, vor allem die riesenrouladen.

mach mir jetzt ne frustflasche auf.


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> was für ein scheixxx-trööt wenn man nach 400km nachhause kommt, die küche kalt und der kühlschrank leer ist.
> ich les hier heute nicht weiter. lauter leckeres zeug, vor allem die riesenrouladen.
> 
> mach mir jetzt ne frustflasche auf.


proßt mein schatz.

@kaffee barsch ,
immer aus dose.


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> was für ein scheixxx-trööt wenn man nach 400km nachhause kommt, die küche kalt und der kühlschrank leer ist.
> ich les hier heute nicht weiter. lauter leckeres zeug, vor allem die riesenrouladen.
> 
> mach mir jetzt ne frustflasche auf.


Jose wo warst Du?
LECKER ESSEN

|wavey:


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

altangler macht sich noch hawaii toast#6


----------



## Jose (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kein ananas, kein schinken, kein toast oder so,
nur dosenlinsen (nichtschonwiederbitte), bollen jungbullenfleisch im frigo (aberdiezeit...)

hab ne pizza hingemurkelt mit thun und zwiebel und so. 
bin ~satt, aber lecker wars garnicht


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hi jose,
rock an roll

1970


----------



## Jose (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bist ein wahrer mitfühlender freund :m


morgen sind die geschäfte wieder auf #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ja.....


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gab es einmal leichte Kost, nachdem das Wochenende extrem fleischlastig gewesen ist: Tomatensuppe aus gerösteten Tomaten, dazu Baguette mit einer Art Salsa


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6sieht das lecker aus#6
Baguette das näxte mal noch mit knobi einreiben.


|wavey:


----------



## Jose (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

montag, geschäfte offen und küche warm :m

rinderhackbollen, pü und erbsen a.d.

aber nicht dass ihr dass fehlinterpretiert, ist als medizin gedacht: 3x täglich eine #6

morgen wird ein gesunder tag (insider-joke für polarfuchs)


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Frikadellen....haste mit oder ohne....knobi

Guten Appetit


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Frikadellen sind immer was Feines! #6 Die sehen richtig gut aus!

@nobbi: Hatte Kofi-Öl aufs Brot getan, aber erst nach dem Foto |rolleyes


----------



## Ukel (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> @nobbi: Hatte Kofi-Öl aufs Brot getan, aber erst nach dem Foto |rolleyes



Bestimmt ein Schreibfehler, meintest du  vielleicht KöFi-Öl? :q


----------



## oberfranke (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Leckere Rouladen mit Thüringer Klößen hab ich gemacht heute und nun kann sich keiner mehr bewegen...



Wenn ich darf- als Tipp: 
 Den Speck bzw besser ist Schinkenspeck  vorher scharf anbraten- dann kommt er intensiver im Geschmack.

 Rouladen- sind auf meiner Favoritenliste ganz weit oben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ofa-pulld-Pork mit breslkohl un schbädsle 
gibts heute abend ;-)


----------



## Franky (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Breslkohl????? Ist das ansteckend???? Kennt noch nich ma Guhgel....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Blumenkohl in Butter und Semmelbröseln gebraten
;-)))


----------



## Franky (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ahhh...  Ich hab gestern Blumenkohl/Nudel/Broccoli/Schinken-Auflauf gemacht. War seeeeehr lecker, nur zu "wenig" Käse.... 
Der Schinken war schon klasse. Hab 2 Scheiben verlangt - und auf das fragende Gesicht mit dem Zusatz "je nen guten Zentimeter" ein dickes Grinsen geerntet...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Hab 2 Scheiben verlangt - und auf das fragende Gesicht mit dem Zusatz "je nen guten Zentimeter" ein dickes Grinsen geerntet...


grins - da immer mehr birkenstocktragende, doppelnamige Lehrerinnen wie Lehrers- und Beamtengattinen abseits vom Körnerfressen ja nur homöopathische Dosen am besten biologisch angebauten tierischen Eiweisses kaufen, sind halt an- wie bodenständige Metzgerfachverkäuferinnen vor allem in Stadt und Vorstand sprachlich vorsichtig geworden und freuen sich dann wie Sau über normale Menschen, die noch richtig Fleisch einkaufen wollen..;-))


----------



## ollidaiwa (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich auch!

*Brokkoli- Nudel- Auflauf*

mit Bildern


----------



## Jose (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hmmm, das sieht sehr appetitlich aus, schmacht #6


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Spaghetti mit Hackfleisch-Mais-Tomatensauce. Der Mais war über und musste weg  #c


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> , sind halt an- wie bodenständige Metzgerfachverkäuferinnen vor allem in Stadt und Vorstand sprachlich vorsichtig geworden und freuen sich dann wie Sau über normale Menschen, die noch richtig Fleisch einkaufen wollen..;-))


Ich hab deswegen, wenn ich unterwegs Brotzeit eingekauft hab, mehrfach traumatische Erlebnisse machen müssen:
Das schlimmste waren Wurschtsemmeln mit einenem einzigen Radl....|bigeyes

Hab daraus gelernt und dann immer gleich dazu gesagt, daß die Semmel nur dazu dient, damit ich keine fettigen Finger bekommen und eine würdige Einlage mindestens 70-80g betragen muss!

In meiner Stammmetzgerei hab ich den Mädels einen Spruch beigebracht, den sie runterbeten können mussten wie das Vater Unser:

:m"Solang ´d Wurscht dicker is wia´s Brod, is wurscht wia dick ´s Brod is"!


----------



## pennfanatic (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir sind die fleischverkäuferinnen drauf eingestellt  
Bei einer Scheibe fleischwurst(oä) fragen die nur 'wieviel cm dick?"


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Letze Woche waren die Koteletts mal wieder im Angebot.

hab mal 4kleine gekauft zum panieren.

abba ich konnte nicht anders 2stück mal wieder 5cm dick mußten mit nach hause

bilder morgen .......aber die kennt man(n) ja schon.


|wavey:
@Rantanplan_420     schön durchkauen den Mais.


----------



## pennfanatic (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fünf cm klingt gut  

Vorspeise ?


----------



## zandertex (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wie lang muss man 5cm garen das die innen durch und aussen nicht verbrannnt sind?


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Anbraten und dann im Backofen bei kleiner wärme garen


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



zandertex schrieb:


> wie lang muss man 5cm garen das die innen durch und aussen nicht verbrannnt sind?


Moin Moin,
3min von jeder Seite anbraten,
ab damit in alufolie.......alles mit rein was du magst.....zb kräuterbutter,thymian, rosmarina bei ca 150grad in backofen ..20min butterzart#6


----------



## zandertex (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

danke für den tipp!ich habe aber keinen backofen....................und jetzt?


----------



## Jose (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

2.5 cm :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



zandertex schrieb:


> danke für den tipp!ich habe aber keinen backofen....................und jetzt?



hadu ein kugelgrill?
Wieso hast du kein Backofen?

@Jose.....der war gut!


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> 2.5 cm :m




Oder so!


----------



## Franky (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



zandertex schrieb:


> danke für den tipp!ich habe aber keinen backofen....................und jetzt?



https://www.yourhome.de/p/MEDION-Mi...CIiq4tOOo9ICFQ-NGwodJM0Hlg#itemId=10064242052
:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Anbraten und dann im Backofen bei kleiner wärme garen


Umgekehrt ist besser:
Bei kleiner Hitze ohne Gewürze garen und dann kurz vorm Servieren Salzen und Pfeffern und in schäumender Butter kurz ne schöne Kruste machen..

Bei zuerst anbraten und dann garen wird die Bratkruste "lätschert"....


----------



## LOCHI (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Wenn ich darf- als Tipp:
> Den Speck bzw besser ist Schinkenspeck  vorher scharf anbraten- dann kommt er intensiver im Geschmack.
> 
> Rouladen- sind auf meiner Favoritenliste ganz weit oben.



Das kenne ich, trotzdem danke! 
Allerdings mach ich meinen Speck selber und Kauf keinen fertigen. Das raucharoma oder was auch immer die Schweine da ran panschen kannste ja nun vergessen! Mein eigener muss nicht angebraten werden weil das einfach passt! Des weiteren sind wir Thüringer da ziemlich eigen 


Ach ja, Schinkenspeck geht gar nicht, fett bringt bringt den gesunden Geschmack :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Umgekehrt ist besser:
> Bei kleiner Hitze ohne Gewürze garen und dann kurz vorm Servieren Salzen und Pfeffern und in schäumender Butter kurz ne schöne Kruste machen..
> 
> Bei zuerst anbraten und dann garen wird die Bratkruste "lätschert"....



Also werd ich das auch mal probieren!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ein weiches Bett, ein gutes Essen und du kannst die Welt vergessen! :m:m:m


----------



## LOCHI (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fleisch gibt's heute!






Ach und für die Frau Kartoffeln und Pilze....


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Fleisch gibt's heute!
> 
> 
> was ist das schönes?


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was paniertes?
Kottlets.


----------



## LOCHI (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kotelett, Mehl, Ei, Semmelbrösel.

4 für 2


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Kotelett, Mehl, Ei, Semmelbrösel.
> 
> 4 für 2


#6#6#6

Meine Koteletts erst in Backofen und ab in schäumter Butter,
aufen teller.

|wavey:


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lecker! Dazu ein kühles blondes?


----------



## LOCHI (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ui da bekomm ich noch mal Hunger...


----------



## wilhelm (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja Nobbi der Tipp von uns Thomas ( jetzt im Ritterstand von der traurigen Gestalt )  war schon gut, der könnte glatt mein
 Smutje werden.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zunehmender Wind hat Giesskanne über die Terrasse getrieben, raus, einsammeln - und siehe da:







BALD GIBTS PELLKARTOFFEL MIT SCHNITTLAUCHQUARK ;-))))))))))))))


----------



## Jose (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute mal SparGhettis :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich krieg grad laufend Spammail von "Abnehmen ohne Speiseplan" und so Dreck..,....

Erstens will ich nicht abnehmen, zweitens find ich gute Speisepläne gut..

Wochenende gibts schwäbischen Kartoffelsalat (mit irgendwas Gutem dazu)...

Fest speisegeplant!!


----------



## Franky (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei uns gabs eben Sauerbraten in der Kanntänng (übrigens eine der besseren Kanntängs!!!) - aber gegen Selbstgemacht kommt der halt nicht an... 
Und ich hab mal wieder richtig Bock auf ein schönes gebratenes Stück Fischfilet in Knusperpanierung (aus Billich-Cornflakes) mit KARTOFFELSALAT!!!!  :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Fischfilet in Knusperpanierung (aus Billich-Cornflakes) mit KARTOFFELSALAT!!!!  :m


#6#6#6#6#6#6

Kampf dem Diätenwahn, den Soja-Salafisten, den Tofu-Taliban und Körner-Gäubigen.

Es lebe der Genuss!!


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ne schöne, schlonzige bolognese.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

auch geil....


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute  
Sauerfleisch von der Putenbrust

-Hausgemacht- 

von meinem Schlachter  (Schweineteuer;-)))
mit Bratkartoffeln ....... noch nicht fertig auf bild.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

"Schweine"teures von der Pute - wer erkennt den Fehler??
;-))))))
Lass Dir schmecken...


----------



## JottU (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zum Mittagessen gab es Tote Oma in Kantine, jetzt noch eine Portion Putengeschnetzeltes. Was tun für die Winterfigur. :vik:


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sauerfleisch habe ich schon auf fehmarn gegessen.
Es handelt sich dabei doch um Schweine Fleisch in gelee oder sülze, oder?


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



JottU schrieb:


> Zum Mittagessen gab es Tote Oma in Kantine, jetzt noch eine Portion Putengeschnetzeltes. Was tun für die Winterfigur. :vik:


Der Reis macht das wieder weg,der da unter liegt


@penny ja gebbt auch mit nacken.


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und der Gelee bzw die sülzmasse ist mit Essig gesäuert?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ja, war früher zum haltbar machen (Luftabschluss und Säure)...

Richtig gemacht eine Delikatesse, wird meist von Nacken angeboten.

Ich mach mir das immer am liebsten vom Bauch...


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oder vom schweinekopf, hier besonders die bäckchen?


----------



## jaunty_irl (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sauerfleisch vom bauch?Rezept bitte thomas!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Genau das Gleiche wie mit Nacken, nur mit Bauchfleisch, nix Besonderes.

Hier was gaaanz feines, alternatives mit gesäuertem Schweinebauch:
Rezept ab hier:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4559399#post4559399

Ergebnis:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So gegessen - babbsadd - erscht amol an Schnabbes....
> 
> Saurer Gnuschbrbauch mit in Bröselbuddr brodene Schbädsle, Salaad gabs au no..


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Und der Gelee bzw die sülzmasse ist mit Essig gesäuert?


Hat doch Schlachter gemacht.......abba drin ist:m

Putenfleisch,Trinkwasser,Kräuteressig,Aspikpulver,Aprikosenmarmelade,Zucker,Nitritpökelsalz,Zwiebeln,Pfefferkörner,Lorbeerblätter


|wavey:


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so, mahlzeit.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> so, mahlzeit.


Lecker 
da noch Basilikumblätter drauf.....Guten Appetit


und 

büschen vom Saurer Gnuschbrbauchals Nchtisch vom Thomas


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> büschen vom Saurer Gnuschbrbauchals Nchtisch vom Thomas


jo, oder von deinem sauerfleisch, da kann ich auch schwer dran vorbei gehen.


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ihr macht einem Appetit...
Bei mir gab es Junggesellenküche...
Dosengoulasch mit nudeln


----------



## Jose (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> ...
> Bei mir gab es Junggesellenküche...
> Dosengoulasch mit nudeln




da will sich jemand fürs boardferkel 2017 qualifizieren :m


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nö    

Aber habe keine Lust zu kochen!

Und der Monat ist noch lang, länger als die Rente


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Nö
> 
> Aber habe keine Lust zu kochen!
> 
> Und der Monat ist noch lang, länger als die Rente


abba rum nudeln kost doch nix:q


auch lecker penny,
warum nicht Dosengoulasch?

haben früher aufen schiff , glaub ich, dose hundefutter mit Nudeln warm gemacht|kopfkrat

|wavey:


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> haben früher aufen schiff , glaub ich, dose hundefutter mit Nudeln warm gemacht|kopfkrat


so was in der art ist mir auch schon passiert.
mit ´nem kumpel nach durchzechter nacht zu ihm nach hause, wir kohldampf, ein blick in den kühlschrank - gulasch.

am nächsten tag gab´s ein allerfeinstes donnerwetter von mama kumpel, hatten wir der töle das bereitgestellte futter weg gemampft.
aber legger war´s.


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hundefutter ist aber teurer wie dosengoulasch bei aldi


----------



## hanzz (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was kostn so ne Dose Gulasch ?


----------



## Kauli11 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Hundefutter ist aber teurer wie dosengoulasch bei aldi



Ist ja auch besser. :m

#h


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nun gut ich habe mir erlaubt das goulasch noch mit frischem Knoblauch und chili  aufzupimpen  
So eine Dose kostet um die drei Euro bei Aldi, eher weniger.


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Markenware ist teurer, so um die fünf bis sechs euro


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



hanzz schrieb:


> Was kostn so ne Dose Gulasch ?


mache ich morgen mal,bin bei aldi und edeka einkaufen.

abba tante googel sagt 800gr nassfutter ,sogar chappi 1,20 die dose


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist aber ohne Sauce


----------



## hanzz (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

N Pfund Gulasch beim Metzger kost im Angebot auch nicht arg viel.


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Stimmt, aber hatte keine Lust zum kochen, dauerte mir zu lange


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



hanzz schrieb:


> N Pfund Gulasch beim Metzger kost im Angebot auch nicht arg viel.


Das machen wir ja immer.

aber was penny gemacht hat mit frischem Knoblauch und chili  aufzupimpen
kommt mit auf die einkaufsliste#6

im vergleich.:k

mit bilder...ei swör


|wavey:


----------



## Jose (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute pharmazeutisch:
1kg rinderhack, medizin[2 zwiebeln, 10 fette knofizehen, petersillich, alles in der küma kleinstgehackt],bunter pfeffer, grüner pfeffer, herbe aus der provinz, salz und das ei in 4 bollen geknetet. im ofen bei 200°

hackbraten eben für 3 kundenfreie tage und gegen husten&so.

in anbetracht der vorgerückten stunde wohl keine beilagen. schb... sowieso nicht.

foto? mal sehen...


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> heute pharmazeutisch:
> 1kg rinderhack, medizin[2 zwiebeln, 10 fette knofizehen, petersillich, alles in der küma kleinstgehackt],bunter pfeffer, grüner pfeffer, herbe aus der provinz, salz und das ei in 4 bollen geknetet. im ofen bei 200°
> 
> hackbraten eben für 3 kundenfreie tage und gegen husten&so.
> ...


Hi Hi =  ;-))

 10 fette knofizehen.......für 3 kundenfreie tage#6
guten hunger


----------



## Zander Jonny (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch besser. :m
> 
> #h



Naja, spätestens wenn du anfängst dir am A.... zu schnüffeln und Wuff Wuff machst würde ich kürzer treten :m


----------



## Jose (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...und jetzt endlich *WASABI*-erdnüsse
|jump:


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ...und jetzt endlich *WASABI*-erdnüsse
> |jump:


brauchen nochmal ..rezept
abba sön scharf.

|wavey:


----------



## Jose (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hab ich mal selber versucht >> war nix.

handling nach rezept nervig aber brav gemacht und dann?
nicht so! knackig und das wasabi eines namhften anbieters...

ok. grün waren die. aber lau wie milchreis.

mach ich nicht mehr. ol mir was für so 3 euronen und dann ists auch wieder gut (he he, noch ne tüte im schrank)

evtl mal nen versuch mit wasabi -popcorn, naja, wird grün sein und evtl. sogar scharf - aber ohne den knackigen biss wärs noch nicht mal die hälfte


ps: statt käse noch ein paar kieler sprotten...


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Woher beziehst du die?
Gibt es einen Markennamen?
Will ja nicht die falschen kaufen


----------



## Jose (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Woher beziehst du die?...


meinste wasabi?
kannste nicht bezahlen, das echte. ud das, was man kaufen kann ist entweder gar nix oder bedenklich oder grün gefärbtes meerrettichpulver. >> wiki


hab hier ne paste: 3,5% wasabi, 75% meerrettich und farben, alter, die gabs noch nicht mal in meiner jugend :m


als homegardener kannste da mehr sparen als mit der siebenblättrigen

aber schwierig schwierig...


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ok das wasabi schweineteuer ist habe ich schon gehört,aber ich meine die fertigen wasabi erdnüsse.
Oder gibt es die in Deutschland nicht?


----------



## Jose (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ahso, ich hab mich gerade mit E D K "asia nuts" wasabi-style 150gramm vergnügt.

erdnüsse in grün, knackigst und angemessen scharf.

reicht mir zum vergnügen #6

ps: "wasabipulver 0,003%" :m :m :m


pps: jetzt mal den rechner rausholen...


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ok danke. Werde mal morgen im Supermarkt shoppen


----------



## PAFischer (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*







War auch mal wieder aktiv. Apple Pie, Cherry Pie und Apple - Cherry Pie

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn ich auf Kuchen stehen würde käme ich vorbei......


----------



## PAFischer (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*






Endlich mal wieder pickled eggs gemacht. Zusammen mit nem Bier gibt's nichts besseres.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da will ich aber Rezept haben..


----------



## PAFischer (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*






Zu guter letzt. Skubanky. Eine Höllenarbeit und viele Baden an den Händen, aber es hat sich wirklich gelohnt.

Hab vor kurzem auch mal Haggis gemacht, aber leider kein Foto. Gar nicht so leicht an Schafsmägen zu kommen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PAFischer (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Zu guter letzt. Skubanky. Eine Höllenarbeit und viele Blasen an den Händen, aber es hat sich wirklich gelohnt.
> 
> Hab vor kurzem auch mal Haggis gemacht, aber leider kein Foto. Gar nicht so leicht an Schafsmägen zu kommen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk





Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Haggis - wie geil!!!!


----------



## PAFischer (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist gar nicht so schwer. Man muss nur irgendwie an die Innereien von Lämmern, oder wer es kräftiger mag, von Hammeln kommen. Dazu grobes Weizengries und Gewürze. Man kann zur besseren Bindung auch ein wenig Speck zugeben. Verfälscht aber den Geschmack finde ich.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PAFischer (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rezept für Pickled eggs. 

Einen guten Schwung Eier ( wir machen immer gleich Mund 40 ) hartkochen und zur Seite stellen. 

Für den Sud.

Ca 2 Liter englischen Malzessig auf ca 750 ml Wasser. Dazu 6El mittelscharfen Senf, eine Handvoll Senfsaat, 2 Lorbeerblätter, 3 Mittlere Zwiebeln vierteln, eine Rote Paprika in Streifen, Zehen Knoblauch, nach belieben Pfefferkörner und etwas Chili. 
Das ganze gut aufkochen und dann ca 15 min leise köcheln lassen. 

Die Eier schälen und in ein grosses luftdicht verschließbares Glas geben. Anschließend mit dem Sud auffüllen. Die Eier müssen vollständig bedeckt sein. Nun ca 20-30g Salz zugeben und das ganze mindestens 1 Woche stehen lassen. Immer wieder kontrollieren und bei Bedarf nachsalzen. Richtig gut sind sie nach mind. 4 Wochen. Die Eier sind jetzt monatelang haltbar.

Die Eier schmecken nach einer Mischung aus russisch Ei und deutschen Soleiern. Zusammen mit einem Bier, klassischerweise Guinness, gibt es nichts besseres. In Irland und England gab es das früher in jedem Pub. Man findet es auch heute noch, aber leider nur recht vereinzelt

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franky (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute war zerbombtes Huhn fällig... schön mit mettbällsche. Morgen klassisches Gulasch. :m


----------



## JottU (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@PAFischer:
Hört sich gut an dein Eierrezept. Wie viel Knobi machst den rein?


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



JottU schrieb:


> @PAFischer:
> Hört sich gut an dein Eierrezept. Wie viel Knobi machst den rein?


glaube er hat zehn sreiben wollt.


@penny hab bei Aldi nur gularschsuppe gefunden...die war immer schon gut.


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ok, dann führt Aldi Nord das goulasch vielleicht nicht.
Das gibt es als schweine- und rindergoulasch bei Aldi süd.
Goulaschsuppe gibt es hier auch.


----------



## PAFischer (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Knobi nach Geschmack. Ich mach immer 4 - 5 Zehen, je nach Größe. Bei weniger Eiern, falls mans erst mal probieren will,  natürlich auch weniger Sud

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PAFischer (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Falls jemand mal selbst Haggis machen will, such ich Euch auch gern mein Rezept raus.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Falls jemand mal selbst Haggis machen will, such ich Euch auch gern mein Rezept raus.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


Wo warst du die ganze Zeit.
Wir brauchen Dich hier

PA

lecker essen|wavey:


----------



## PAFischer (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kam nie dazu mal Fotos zu machen und hier rein zu stellen. Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch mit Tapatalk anfreunden, dann gibt's öfter was

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JottU (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nun bleibt nur noch das Problem mit dem Malzessig. Amazon nein danke. Gibts den auch irgendwo sonst in Deutschland zu kaufen?


----------



## Jose (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

haggis: doch 'n maso-forum hier :m

last call ein leckeres *Pastrami*-baguette #6

ansonsten Die Äht #t
(häng hinterher mit rechnungschreiben) und überhaupt:
 in vier tagen arxxx am mittwoch...
dann ist eh schlussmitlustig :g


----------



## PAFischer (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Real hat den meist. Man findet im Internet aber auch einige shops

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Rezept für Pickled eggs.
> 
> Einen guten Schwung Eier ( wir machen immer gleich Mund 40 ) hartkochen und zur Seite stellen.
> 
> ...


Den Sud hauste da heiss drauf oder lässt Du den abkühlen?

DANKE übrigens, das kannte ich so nicht nicht - selbst ein (kulinarisches) Genie wie ich lernt halt nie aus..
:g:g:g


----------



## PAFischer (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Den Sud so abkühlen lassen, dass er das Glas nicht sprengt. Aber er darf schon noch heiß sein. Am besten man nimmt große Weckgläser, die kann man luftdicht verschließen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Merci!!!


----------



## PAFischer (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dafür würd ich gern mal saure Kuddla probieren. Hatt ich noch nie. Ich mag alte, deftige ehrliche Küche. Mancher mags masochistisch finden ;-) aber man sollte alles mal probiert haben

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Dafür würd ich gern mal saure Kuddla probieren. Hatt ich noch nie. Ich mag alte, deftige ehrliche Küche. Mancher mags masochistisch finden ;-) aber man sollte alles mal probiert haben


Bitte:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schnellversion (die richige ist nix für Amateure)
> Kutteln ca. 20 Minuten in kaltes Wasser legen, dann in ein Sieb, gut abtropfen.
> 
> Rotwein, Essig, hatte noch Rest Fleischbrühe und etwas Rinderjus, zusammen mit Wacholder, Nelken, Lorbeer und Senfkörnern sowie Pfeffermühle nach Geschmack aufkochen, nach dem aufkochen einfach Herd ausdrehen und stehen lassen.
> ...



Fotos dazu:
Ausgangsmaterial






Gewürzfond





Zwiebeln anbraten, ablöschen etc.













Durchköcheln









Dampfend heisser Teller fertiger, geiler Kutteln ;-)


----------



## PAFischer (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gracias!!

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hier im Thread findeste eben fast alles - copy and paste ;-)))


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich weiß nicht ob mir das schmecken würde, dann doch lieber sbädsle mit Linsen.
Oder den kruschtenbraten mit sbädsle und soss


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ein Läbah ohne Kuddla isch sinnlos...........


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ok, dass lass ich mal gelten. Aber hier kriegst du die eh nicht...


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Abba ein klein ärger von nobbi heute noch ...
mein frühstück (Brunsch):m


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Isst Du die roh?


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Isst Du die roh?



wenn er genuch Kööm hat


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

;-))))

Mise en place

in olivenöl
|wavey:


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wenn er genuch Kööm hat


nix da....
mit metaxa flambiert#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dachte schon....


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so sieht das schon richtig lecker aus


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Esst euch noch mal richtig satt, am Mittwoch beginnt die Fastenzeit


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Esst euch noch mal richtig satt, am Mittwoch beginnt die Fastenzeit


Hab ich ein Glück,
wohne in S-H




Kölle Alaaf


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gibt es da keine Fastenzeit?


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Gibt es da keine Fastenzeit?


am arsch
ich wohne zwischen zwei küsten.....

wir haben das nicht so da mit die karnewall:q


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ihr habt es gut  
Aber die Fastenzeit hat was mit der Kirche zu tun.
Aber wirklich daran halten tut hier auch keiner  
Kochen sich lieber was leckeres.


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zb. Pellkartoffel mit viel sahnehering


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Zb. Pellkartoffel mit viel sahnehering


abba....

ja


von Aldi ......immer mal gerne genommen....penny ja.


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Genau, die aldisahnehering sind gut.
Selber machen lohnt sich nicht, zumal du hier keine grünen Heringe bekommst


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

habt ihr büsumer kraben natur........mischen mit krabbensalt in majo....ab damit aufs brötchen darunter ein eisbergsalatblätchen und butter ...ein gedicht    


alles von aldi

das geht nur am ersten 
rentnerkleingeld;-)


----------



## wobbler68 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo

Wenn ich mal keine frischen Matjes bekomme,nehme ich gern  Matjesfilets in Öl,zum einlegen. http://www.aldi-nord.de/images/edle_matjesfilets_big_6468.jpg

Zwiebeln(frisch oder kurz an geschwitzt) ,Gewürze ,Joghurt,Sahne dazu und ab in den Kühlschrank zum durchziehen.


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja die büsumer gibt es hier auch


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ja die büsumer gibt es hier auch


misch die mal mit dem krappensalt .........glaube der liegt darunter.

ein traum

meer

wenn du das magst.

|wavey:


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

meine neuen iner küche..
kamera läst nach:m


----------



## Fischverrückt (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gabs heute zwar keinen fisch, aber Meeresfrüchte (Tintentifisch, Muscheln und Garnelen) in Tomaten-Knoblauchsoße und dazu ein Baguette! 

Einfach und schnell zu machen und immer wieder sehr lecker!


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Fischverrückt schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs heute zwar keinen fisch, aber Meeresfrüchte (Tintentifisch, Muscheln und Garnelen) in Tomaten-Knoblauchsoße und dazu ein Baguette!
> 
> Einfach und schnell zu machen und immer wieder lecker!


#6#6#6

gruß nach munick  abba lecker


----------



## Jens_74 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern musste es schnell gehen, aber einfach und schnell kann auch lecker sein. Kassler, Kartoffeln und Salat.
 Und heute endlich mal wieder Schnitzel.


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute wieder ganz einfach

Tomatensauce mit Spaghetti

1 Zwiebel, 2 knoblauchzehen an schwitzen.
Tomtenmark dazu. Kurz anbräunen.
Eine Dose tomaten dazu, mit chili, Pfeffer und Salz würzen und langsam kocheln lassen.

Fertig

Parmesan war leider alle


----------



## Torkel (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Genau wie bei pennfanatic so auch bei mir:vik:


----------



## Kotzi (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Serbische Bohnensuppe - Dose

Da momentan die Freundin weg ist fällt an den sonstigen Tagen mir die
Aufgabe die Tiefkühltruhe leer zu fressen zu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Da momentan die Freundin weg ist fällt an den sonstigen Tagen mir die Aufgabe die Tiefkühltruhe leer zu fressen zu.


:q:vik::q:vik::q


----------



## Jose (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kutteln...
thomas, danke für die schönen bilder, sieht sehr lecker aus - für mich gilt da aber der alte lateinerspruch: sita uswi.

in frühen zeiten elsass & lothringen anglerisch erforscht - wie auch die küche, vor allem das unbekannte.
seitdem mach ich nen bogen um tripe, andouille und sonstiges gekröse.


die fotos täuschen :m

gibt käseschinkenananastoast, keine bilder


----------



## Promachos (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Serbische Bohnensuppe - Dose
> 
> Da momentan die Freundin weg ist fällt an den sonstigen Tagen mir die
> Aufgabe die Tiefkühltruhe leer zu fressen zu.



Ansonsten macht sie das wohl?:m

Gruß Promachos


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Heute wieder ganz einfach
> 
> Tomatensauce mit Spaghetti
> 
> ...


penny denk dir den vom aldi:m


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Den habe ich sonst auch immer, aber jetzt war er alle


----------



## PAFischer (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*






Jawollo, so muss eine Bratenkruste aussehen...

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja das sieht lecker aus


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sone schxxxxx  passau ist soooo weit wech;-))

hab hunger|wavey:


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich nur Appetit, denn die Spaghetti haben satt gemacht.
PS. Nobbi du bist beim Bilder Rätsel dran


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ich nur Appetit, denn die Spaghetti haben satt gemacht.
> PS. Nobbi du bist beim Bilder Rätsel dran


penny ..ich darf nur raten wenn ich bild hab mein schatz.

vom aldi auch mal gerne :m


----------



## Kotzi (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



> Ansonsten macht sie das wohl?
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Nur unter Zwang, Essenstechnisch hab ich die zu sehr verwöhnt.

@PAFischer

Wie kriegt ihr solche Krusten hin?

(Krustenbraten ist auch noch in der TK  )


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schwarte in Salzwasser angaren, bei nicht zu hoher Temperatur (ca. 140 - 15 Grad garen) am Ende Temperatur zum Knusprig machen erhöhen auf 180 - 200, notfalls auch etwas Oberhitze.

Variante 2:
Schwarte ablösen, in Salzwasser garen, fritieren und aufs gegarte Fleisch legen..


----------



## PAFischer (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Variante 3.

Braten am Vortag mit der Schwarte nach unten in gesalzenes Wasser legen und in den Kühlschrank. Durch das aufgesaugte Wasser poppt die Kruste wie Popcorn auf. Im Grunde das selbe Prinzip wie Thomas Variante 1

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Stimmt ;-) 
Wobei ich denke (unbewiesen, Meinung), dass das mit dem ankochen besser funzt..


----------



## jaunty_irl (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich schimpfe mich selbst krustenbratenkönig und rate dazu bei krustenbraten allgemein die schwarte zu kochen. 1-2 min bei 90°c reicht allemal. Danach abtrocknen, schwarte einritzen(geht jetzt wie gratis da schwarte weich) bratenstück ölen, würzen (schwarte niemals mit anderen gewürzen ausser salz in berührung lassen kommen!) Schwarte aber mitölen - schwarte gut salzen. Für 4h Ab in den ofen bei 135°c unterhitze umluft. Nach 4h umschalten auf oberhitze 160°c. (160°c reicht IMMER um jede schwarte bis und mit der vom schwein poppen zu lassen, hat aber den vorteil dass sie niemals verbrennt bzw zu heiss wird und dann schlecht riecht.)


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Topp-Tipp und gute beschrieben!
Ausser, dass ich selber die gut ne Viertelstunde koche und wie beschrieben etwas höhere Temperaturen fahre - Kleinigkeiten und individuell händelbar ;-)

Zeit und Hitze kommt aber eben auch immer auf Größe des Bratens an..


----------



## jaunty_irl (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Stimmt! Meine braten sind immer um die 2kg +-.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

2 Personen-Stück ;-))))


----------



## jaunty_irl (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mit schb...langts auch für 5 [emoji23]


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:m:m:m


----------



## Jose (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mal was ganz verderbtes:

kabeljau-loin (grins) ausm lidl,
dosenerbsen (Ja)
und pü ohne butter

von dem kabeljau hab ich null geschmack erwartet, also für grundeln zur seite gelegte kochschinkenfettränder in butter angebraten und darin dann den fisch. ist ziemlich zerbröselt, keines fotos würdig und doch lecker und sättigend.

not kennt kein gebot #6


ps: frischen kabeljau gibts bei mir nur gedünstet - und als filet schon gar nicht!


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> frischen kabeljau gibts bei mir nur gedünstet



Warum das denn ??



Jose schrieb:


> und als filet schon gar nicht!



Und warum das denn nicht ??

Ich bin oft in Norwegen unterwegs, geh dort natürlich fischen.
Natürlich komme ich mit ein paar Kilo feinstem Filet nach Hause, und das nicht nur vom Dorsch / Kabeljau.....

#c

Lieben Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute Kartoffelsuppe mit Wiener. Dazu Quarkbällchen


----------



## Jose (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heut ist heut = veilchendienstag

morgen ist arxxx am mittwoch

also nochmal reinhauen: gedünsteter chicoree, umwickelt mit saftigstem schinken, doppellagig :m, dazu resterbsen und gebratenes pü und alle reste aus allen flaschen 
edit: vergessen: und butter und butter und butter....

kleine antwort zu @Bernd aus Berlin
mit frischem kabeljau mein ich den ganzen fisch, haut&gräten, der gedünstet ist für mich das fischigste an fisch.

filets, klar auch - aber die brat ich, gedünstet erinnern die (mich) zu sehr an kkh-kost.


----------



## gambinho (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist "Das fischigste an Fisch" positiv gemeint?


----------



## Jose (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



gambinho schrieb:


> Ist "Das fischigste an Fisch" positiv gemeint?



aber sowas von!

hab letztens einen 4,5 kg kabeljau kaufen können, das gesamte "rippenstück" gedünstet und mit gräten-affinen kumpels DIE schmauserei veranstaltet.

da kommt auch kein gewürz-gedrisse dran: nur zwiebel, lorbeer, schwarzer pffer und salz.

sogar mein lebenselixier knoblauch muss draußen bleiben:
will fisch, baby!
gollum hat meine sympathie :m


----------



## grubenreiner (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Man könnte es "Burger" nennen, Sandwich klingt aber stilvoller  .

Heimisches, grob gehacktes (man will ja noch was zum beißen haben) Reh als Klops auf geröstetem Sauerteigbrot bzw. Dinkelseele mit  Petersilien-Knoblauch-Chutney, Parmesan, Kokos-Curry-Blattspinat und ein  bißchen Preiselbeere. Sieht aus wie n Scheiterhaufen, schmeckt aber  einwandfrei.


----------



## angler1996 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Glaube ich gern, mir fehlt nur die aktuelle Bezugsquelle für Reh#h


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Frisch wird schwierig. Höchstens beim wildhandel, dann wird es aber teuer.

Als tk müsste das ein guter Supermarkt führen.


----------



## Franky (1. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> heut ist heut = veilchendienstag
> 
> morgen ist arxxx am mittwoch
> 
> ...



Der Schinken ist aber dünn geschnitten...


----------



## exil-dithschi (1. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sonntag bereitschaftsdienst - jo, kann man mehr als gut mit leben, besonders wenn man bedenkt, daß wir hier nur zwei wasserkocher und ´ne mikrowelle zur verfügung haben.
dazu gab´s koane schbädsle, sondern süßen senf und a poar brez´n


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

immer diese Anspielungen ........

;-)))


Bei mir heute geschredderte Sau mit gebratenen Champignons, Schweinejus und - natürlich - Schbädsle ;-))) und Salat..

@ Grubenreiner:
Sieht geil aus!!!


----------



## LOCHI (1. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bin alleine, null gesundes aber satt werd ich und schmecken wird es auch! Viel fett :vik:


----------



## Franky (2. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> sonntag bereitschaftsdienst - jo, kann man mehr als gut mit leben, besonders wenn man bedenkt, daß wir hier nur zwei wasserkocher und ´ne mikrowelle zur verfügung haben.
> dazu gab´s koane schbädsle, sondern süßen senf und a poar brez´n



Schbädsle-free-zone... :q Wie war das noch? Da isst man die Wurst zum Senf... :q Die gute Luise, oder wen gab's?


----------



## hansenhinnerksen (2. März 2017)

*Dorschfilet mit Kartoffelkruste*

Vll hat es schon mal jemand gepostet, aber ich hab letzte Woche mein neues Lieblingsfischgericht entdeckt!

Dorschfilet mit Kartoffelkruste und Senfsoße

Zutaten:

Dorschfilet (mit oder ohne Haut)
Kartoffeln (festkochend)
Mehl
Milch oder Sahne
Senf (am besten grobkörnigen)

Zubereitung:

Zuerst die Kartoffeln roh mit der groben Küchenreibe oder Küchenmaschine raspeln. Das Geraspelte dann mit Hilfe eines sauberen Küchenhandtuchs auspressen, so dass ihr die überflüssige Flüssigkeit loswerdet. Dann die Kartoffelraspeln Salzen und Pfeffern und nach Geschmack auch gerne ein bisschen gehackte Petersilie dazu geben.

Im zweiten Schritt die Dorschfilets trocken tupfen und salzen. Dann die geraspelten Kartoffeln auf der NICHThautseite verteilen und vorsichtig andrücken. Wichtig ist es, die Schicht nicht zu dick und nicht zu dünn zu machen. Ich habe es so gehalten, dass ich so viele Kartoffelraspeln auf dem Filet verteilt habe, dass man das Filet gerade eben nicht mehr durch die Kartoffelschicht sehen konnte. Dann muss das Filet mit der Kartoffelseite nach unten in die Pfanne. Dies erfordert etwas Geschick. Am besten geht es, wenn man das Filet vorsichtig mit Hilfe zweier Pfannenwender stürzt und dann langsam in die Pfanne gleiten lässt. Mit dem Fett in der Pfanne nicht sparsam sein (ich nehme am liebsten Butterschmalz) und die Filets beim mittlerer Hitze (auf keinen Fall zu heiß!!!!) ausbraten bis sich die Kartoffelschicht goldbraun färbt. VORHER NICHT WENDEN!!!! Danach einmal wenden und die andere Seite anbraten. Wenn noch Haut am Filet ist etwas länger, ohne Haut wirklich nur ganz kurz, eigentlich sollte das Filet schon fertig sein.

Für die Sauce: 3 Esslöffel Mehl mit etwas Butter anschwitzen und danach mit Milch oder Sahne (oder einer Mischung aus beidem) ablöschen und verrühren bis eine schöne Sauce entsteht (ganz normale Mehlschwitze). Gut salzen und etwas Pfeffer dazu geben und dann nach Geschmack mit dem Senf würzen. Ich mag es gerne so richtig senfig und bin auch mit dem Senf nicht sparsam. Wer möchte kann an dieser Stelle auch noch frischen Dill oder frischen Basilikum zur Sauce geben. Am Ende noch (in meinen Augen GANZ wichtig) mit etwas Zucker abschmecken. Erst das lässt die Sauce so richtig rund werden.

Alternativ zur Mehlschwitze kann man auch etwas Milch erhitzen und dann Frischkäse unterrühren.

Als Beilage passen Salzkartoffeln und ein grüner Salat oder Gurkensalat.

Ist zwar etwas mehr Aufwand als nur "Fisch in die Pfanne", aber es lohnt sich defintiv! 

Guten Appetit
Hinnerk


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (2. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wow, das hört sich richtig gut an! #6 Kartoffelkruste zu Fisch... Mmmmh, dazu noch kross gebratene Haut auf der anderen Seite...  

Für die Soße würde ich aber kein Zucker nehmen, sondern Honig. Senf-Honig passt super zu Fisch, dann sogar mit etwas Dill, wobei ich normalerweise kein Dill-Freund bin, das ist mir bei Fisch zu inflationär geworden

Rezept ist notiert und wird demnächst mal ausprobiert!  Danke! #h


----------



## banzinator (2. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sauber :m
Das kommt mir gelegen.
Habe gerade Dorsch aus dem Froster geholt für heute Abend.
Dazu wollte ich Wirsing machen. Vielleicht hat da noch einer guten Tipp


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. März 2017)

*AW: Dorschfilet mit Kartoffelkruste*



hansenhinnerksen schrieb:


> Vll hat es schon mal jemand gepostet, aber ich hab letzte Woche mein neues Lieblingsfischgericht entdeckt!
> 
> Dorschfilet mit Kartoffelkruste und Senfsoße
> 
> ...



Super, und vor allem hat das jeder zuhause #6
Ok bis auf den Dorsch vielleicht, deswegen nehme ich Zander.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Guck mal  hansenhinnerksen, empfehle ich als Grundsoße.
Wäre hier für Dein Rezept genauso zu verwenden und finde ich persönlich besser zu Fisch als Mehlschwitzen:
[youtube1]yuWv86xfBAE[/youtube1]


----------



## exil-dithschi (2. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Die gute Luise, oder wen gab's?


logo, wenn schon klischee, dann richtig. :m


----------



## LOCHI (2. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute wird es Nudelsuppe mit Rind.


----------



## Franky (2. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich nehme meinen Lötbrenner und eine Schieferplatte zum Zwiebeln rösten... Induktion hat manchmal auch 'n Nachteil...


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zu Ehren der Fastenzeit hab ich heut mal, entgegen meiner Gewohnheiten, vegetarisch gekocht:
:mEs gab Kartoffel-Broccoli-Auflauf!

Vegetarisch natürlich im streng katholischen Sinn::g
:m
D.h. das Pfund Schinken und Lammwurst zählt nicht, da es ja unter den anderen Zutaten und reichlich Käse gut versteckt ist!:vik:


----------



## Jose (2. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Heute wird es Nudelsuppe mit Rind.




kannste nicht alleine essen :m :m :m ????


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gute Nachricht - Biber liegt kühl in der Truhe und wartet auf Abholung - schätze in 1 - 2 Wochen komm ich da hin zum holen...

Freu mich schon...


----------



## Welpi (3. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gute Nachricht - Biber liegt kühl in der Truhe und wartet auf Abholung - schätze in 1 - 2 Wochen komm ich da hin zum holen...
> 
> Freu mich schon...


Hab von nem Freund erst bestätigt bekommen, dass die ausgesprochen lecker sein sollen...[emoji39]


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich werde berichten....


----------



## Franky (3. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Passt ja in die Fastenzeit... Schwimmt im wasser und ist demnach entsprechend katholischer Definition ein Fisch... :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

grins - jo, wenn man katholisch glaubt ;-)))

Heute morgen Nervennahrungsfrühstück - auch einer meiner Lieblinge:





Salaad von schwarzer Wurschd...

Harte Schwarze Wurst in dünne Streifen schneiden, ebenso scharfe Gurken vom Aldi (Süd), und viel Zwiebel, leicht salzen (Zwiebeln, in der Wurst ist ja drin) und pfeffern, Hengstenberg Altmeister drauf (nicht zu wenig) und etwas neutrales Keimöl...

Brot oder Brötchen dazu - fit fürn Tag....


----------



## Jens_74 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mir war eher nach Rind und Butterbohnen |supergri


----------



## Andal (3. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Mir war eher nach Rind und Butterbohnen |supergri



Schaut gut aus, aber ganz ohne Soße!? ;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab ich auch gesucht!


----------



## pennfanatic (3. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bisschen trocken.
Aber die geschmäcker sind ja verschieden


----------



## Jose (3. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hat er sicher für ein schönes foto soßenfrei gehalten


----------



## Jens_74 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Für Soße war heute leider keine Zeit, normal mag ich das auch lieber mit. Bisschen Barbecue Soße kam noch dran.
Muss gestehen da hat heute auch keine Kochkunst dahinter gesteckt....
Fleisch fast fertig von Rewe Pulled Beef -> teuer aber sau lecker !
Fleisch und Kroketten in Ofen und Bohnen in Butter geschwenkt und gewürzt... 20 Min, fertig. Musste fix gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Frugal Schweinernes, aber köstlich....

babbsadd......


----------



## Andal (3. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gute Anregung für den Sonntag! #6


----------



## Jose (4. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nicht für mich: hab'n 1,8 kg frisches kaninchen im frigo.


ach sorry, geht ja um sonntag, dat kning ist am samstag dran und, da fastenzeit, reichts bis montagmorgen.

eventuell :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

seit wann bist Du denn katholisch mit fasten?
;-))))))

Ist doch nur Karnevalskater, gib zu......


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute noch:m

Dry A.T-Bone Steak

kg...........1,050


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Goil!!!
Und als Hauptgang?
;-)))))))


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

;-)))
Ein Tipp von Dir.......zur Zubereitung.
für mein burzzelsteak





|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ein Dip als Tipp:
Ab Minute 4,18..
[youtube1]B8T7byuwiR8[/youtube1]


Ansonsten: 
Bei knapp 80 Grad ungewürzt im Ofen garen, am Schluss in schäumender Butter in der Pfanne kurz Kruste geben, dann salzen und pfeffern, Dip dazu, Brot oder Ofenkartoffel


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Alle zwei Wochen hatte ich ja Fisch frisch drin!

es gab ja noch kein Mecker,darum mache ich weiter!
Der Fisch frisch Zettel hat auch eine Rückseite:m

guckst du hier...............|wavey:


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Its all over now:q baby blue

filet.....butterzart
porterhousse.......abba auch:m

kann mich kaum noch bewegen... bin dann ma wech


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht topp aus, absolut aufn Punkt!


----------



## daci7 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Komm grad vom Grillen, aber davon tät ich auch noch essen!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Den Knochen????

;-))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## hanzz (4. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Den Knochen????
> 
> ;-))))))))))))))))))))))



Mein Opa, Petrus hab ihn seelig, hätt sich den allerdings noch reingezogen. Ist ja noch reichlich was dran :q


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

;-))))
noch snell   eine Paradies Creme ...mit geschmack

Dinner for two


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ein süßes Schleggrmäule ;-))


----------



## familienvater (4. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo Nobbi ,:q
läufst Du noch oder rollst Du schon :q:q:q:q:q . Bei dem leckeren Essen was Du immer kochst bzw kriegst wäre ich nicht verwundert , wenn Du bis zum Sommer ordentlich zugelegt hättest |jump:
Schönen Abend noch wünscht Dir
familienvater#h#h


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



familienvater schrieb:


> Hallo Nobbi ,:q
> läufst Du noch oder rollst Du schon :q:q:q:q:q . Bei dem leckeren Essen was Du immer kochst bzw kriegst wäre ich nicht verwundert , wenn Du bis zum Sommer ordentlich zugelegt hättest |jump:
> Schönen Abend noch wünscht Dir
> familienvater#h#h


Moment das lasse ich nicht auf mich sitzen :mmorgen

krustenbraten


----------



## Jose (4. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schmeckt viel besser als es aussieht:
kning ohne alles. fastenzeit eben :m


----------



## angler1996 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hat sich da nicht doch etwas Bauch von das Grunztier drunter geschuggelt|kopfkrat:m


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ist ja auch ein leckerli Teller#6#6#6


----------



## Jose (4. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> hat sich da nicht doch etwas Bauch von das Grunztier drunter geschuggelt|kopfkrat:m



nö, nicht geschmuggelt, gehört zur basis-ausstattung. 
mit ohne alles mein ich, kein grünzeug, keine beilagen, noch nicht mal schbädsle, brot oder kartoffeln.

nur drei knoblöcher


(und ein fläschen tequila, auch fast ne zeit, ohne zitrone und salz, RAW eben)


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

3tage kunden frei

;-))
lg nobbi


----------



## angler1996 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> nö, nicht geschmuggelt, gehört zur basis-ausstattung.
> mit ohne alles mein ich, kein grünzeug, keine beilagen, noch nicht mal schbädsle, brot oder kartoffeln.
> 
> nur drei knoblöcher


 
 naja , das ist dann auch eine Definition von Fasten, die mir gut gefällt#h
wobei ich irgendwann mal Deine Chicorée Kreationen ausprobieren werde.
 Das kenn ich nur als Salat ( oder Meerschweinfutter:m)


----------



## Jose (4. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

fällt mir gerade noch ein: ist voll hype: fingerfood :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

salute vor the nukki ...kraft für einen starken s........


----------



## Jose (4. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

tja ja, wenn essen zum widerstand wird  (ich mag ja lieber den reposado, aber der war 'aus')



gesendet von meinem küchentisch


----------



## Jose (5. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich möchte/muss zu meinem '*tabasco' nachliefern.
mein tabasco-kreuzweg war ja was länger, siehe
#*4665*
  #*5205*
    #*5403*
              #*5259*
#*5263* das rezept

und nu war arxx am mi und n freund aus berlin war zu besuch, ein 'feuriger', also bestens geeignet als scoville-tester meiner arg beäugten tabasco-ergebnisse.

er war begeistert! schärfe wie gekaufes taba, geschmack und konsistenz dichtestens dran.
er hat mich ermutigt und >>>JA, super zeug.
hat sich gelohnt. wird auf vorrat 'gebraut'.

mein chili macht mir keine angst mehr


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

meine kleinen freude 
..
getrocknet von ?  wird schon kannap;-))

brauche bald mal neue


----------



## Jose (5. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heiße tastatur :m

probier mal "mein" rezept #*5263*

ist fast tabasco - dafür aber €xtrem günstig.

will sagen, ist flüssig und hat den einfach süchtig machenden sauren geschmack.

musste leider m) die hälfte an den berliner freund abdrücken, einfach zu "tabasco"


----------



## Andal (5. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> heiße tastatur :m



In den Ritzen pflanzt er dann seine Pepperoni. Hat sich ja schon Mutterboden gebildet. :m


----------



## Jose (5. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jetzt Nacht-Tisch :m
und morgen schreib ich rechnungen, ein schöhöner tag |rolleyes


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Apropos Mutterboden: 

Habe mir letzte Woche bei meinem bevorzugten Marktstand wieder solche Ur-Karotten geholt, die kultivieren die Standbetreiber selbst (das ist so ein richtig netter "Universalhof" wie einst zu Omas Zeiten, die haben z. B. auch paar eigene Hühner, Bienen und ungespritzte Streugut-Obstbäume).

Die Ur-Karotten sind ziemlich klein bzw. dünn, dunkelrot-violett und nur ganz innen drin orange.

Geschmacklich echt geil. Aufgrund ihrer "knorrigen Wichtelform" etwas stressiger zu schälen, aber das ist ja ganz egal. Habe die dieses Mal einfach nur schlicht versalatet, war wieder super.

Und bei den Leuten von dem Stand (Hof liegt in der Umgebung, kann man auch jederzeit besuchen) absolut bezahlbar, sowas wie "Ur-Bio-Marketingzuschläge" gibt's da nicht.

Die bewirtschaften ihr Teil einfach nur "nach alter Väter Sitte" und haben offenbar große Freude dran.


----------



## Zander Jonny (5. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@nobbi kipp mal ein Schluck Wasser über deine Tastatur dann erkennst auch wieder die Buchstaben #h


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> @nobbi kipp mal ein Schluck Wasser über deine Tastatur dann erkennst auch wieder die Buchstaben #h


never touch a running system
ü10jahre alt und im lkw überlebt eine million km




|wavey:


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



hanzz schrieb:


> Mein Opa, Petrus hab ihn seelig, hätt sich den allerdings noch reingezogen. Ist ja noch reichlich was dran :q


Moin,
gerade mal nachgewogen.......232g= 9€75

Opa hätte recht gehabt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute Risotto mit getrockneten Steinpilzen und Zanderfilet auf der Haut gebraten


----------



## LOCHI (5. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei uns gibt's dann Schweinelende mit thüringer Klößen!

:vik:


----------



## LOCHI (5. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6 Sau lekka


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das Auge isst mit  #6#6

mein Krustenbraten poppt gerade:q:q:q

Guten Appetit


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ohne worte,
rein damit;-))


----------



## jaunty_irl (5. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Knuspriges gold! Hoffe für dich dass du nicht teilen musst!


----------



## familienvater (5. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Guten Appetit !!!#6#6#6#6
Gruß vom familienvater#6|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



familienvater schrieb:


> Guten Appetit !!!#6#6#6#6
> Gruß vom familienvater#6|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


machen wir beide ana ostsee am strand mit weber57

|wavey:


----------



## familienvater (5. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da können wir gerne drüber reden |bla:|bla:|bla::q:q
Schönen Abend noch und noch guten Appetit .
Gruß familienvater|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## daci7 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hier gibts Heut Kappes untereinander mit lecker Mettwurst!
Keine Augenweide, aber sau lecker!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (5. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ohne worte,
> rein damit;-))



Dat Ding würde ich ohne Beilagen verputzen... alles was unnötig satt macht, weglassen... :vik:


----------



## Jens_74 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So, heute nun mit Soßeeeeeeeeee !


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> So, heute nun mit Soßeeeeeeeeee !


ABBA lecker!
und jetzt noch Bohnenkraut ane beilage:vik:


----------



## JottU (5. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zum Abendessen die restliche Zunge in Butter, Blumenkohl und Meerrettichsosse.


----------



## Jose (5. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ist offensichlich ein resteessentag.

dann ich auch: das kning mit noch ein stück grunzvieh und jede menge grünzeug aufgepimpt. leider ist n kning doch immer zu klein für zwei tage :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Guten Appetit,
all

häpa die päpadi blumenkohl


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (6. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> schmeckt viel besser als es aussieht:
> kning ohne alles. fastenzeit eben :m



...wie jetzt, ohne alles ??    ...und was ist mit der leckeren Speckseite da auf dem Bild...??

Manno, 
Kning ist und bleibt einfach nur lecker................egal wann und wie und womit ......
Fasten ist nicht, warum auch, ich will geniessen... :vik:

LG B aus B


----------



## Jens_74 (6. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich habe mit Fasten auch nix am Hut... aber das muss jeder selber für sich entscheiden #c


----------



## exil-dithschi (6. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dithmarscher chili...(massaker)


----------



## pennfanatic (6. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich sehe kein Fleisch


----------



## Zander Jonny (6. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> dithmarscher chili...(massaker)



Besorge dir mal größere Teller oder einen Trog


----------



## Jose (6. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

|sagnix



bei mich gabs kning III.

...und fast zu den ohren raus.

es ist vollbracht


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

3 Tage das gleiche ist hart...
ich mache zwischendurch mal was anderes und morgen wieder reste essen.

Fotoapparat gibt auf;-)) büschen unscharf

rinder leber mit apfelmus

:m


----------



## pennfanatic (6. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin nobbi,
Stimmt ist unscharf.
sieht aus wie Leber mit Zwiebel und püree....
Und apfelmus


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Moin nobbi,
> Stimmt ist unscharf.
> sieht aus wie Leber mit Zwiebel und püree....
> Und apfelmus


Moin penny,
muß beichten...

püree... selber gemacht..abba nicht von mir......von frau


----------



## pennfanatic (6. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Macht nix...
Gab gestern Sauerkraut, püree, kassler, bauchfleisch und mettenden...
Hab ich auch nicht selber gemacht, sondern genau wie bei dir  

Heute nur kalte küche. .... keinen Bock....


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Liebe Grüße an die Regierung...........die haben das noch von Oma gelernt#6


----------



## pennfanatic (6. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das weiß ich nicht....
Kann auch von Mutti sein...  

Ich esse Sauerkraut auch ohne püree, Hauptsache ordentlich Fleisch.


----------



## pennfanatic (6. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lösche das Sauerkraut immer mit rieslingsekt ab.


----------



## Andal (6. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Das weiß ich nicht....
> Kann auch von Mutti sein...
> 
> Ich esse Sauerkraut auch ohne püree, Hauptsache ordentlich Fleisch.



Aber Kümmel, Wacholderbeeren, Lorbeerblatt und ein geriebener Apfel sind ein Must! #h


----------



## Jose (6. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber Kümmel, Wacholderbeeren, Lorbeerblatt und ein geriebener Apfel sind ein Must! #h


den apfel spar ich mir wegen der in den zähnen knirschenden vitamine&mineralien.
alles andere erwähnte muss zum sauerkraut. da hat Andal sowas von recht!


----------



## Andal (6. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

O.k., über den Apfel kann man reden. :m


----------



## pennfanatic (6. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Stimmt ich mach es auch ohne Apfel.
Aber ich schwitze zuerst eine Zwiebel an mit etwas Knoblauch und ein bisschen chili.
Dann das Sauerkraut hinzu.
Wachalderbeeren, kümmel, Lorbeerblatt und schwarze pfefferkörner.
Und dann mit rieslingsekt ab löschen.

Nicht zu vergessen das Fleisch !


----------



## Andal (6. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn vorhanden, dann gieße ich auch gerne mit etwas ungebundenem Bratensaft auf. Und die Zwiebel lasse ich mit etwas Zucker karamellisieren. Das gibt am Ende einen herrlich runden Geschmack... so nach dem zweiten mal aufwärmen. Meine Mutter gibt am Ende einen Löffel Kartoffelpüreeflocken dazu. Das macht dann die "Brühe" angenehm sämig.

Ein Spezl macht sein Kraut selber ein, auch rotes. Mit Kraut kann man herrlich variieren.


----------



## pennfanatic (6. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oder eine fein geriebene rohe Kartoffel, das hat den selben Effekt .
Mit dem Zucker werde ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## pennfanatic (6. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Als Fleisch am liebsten ein gepökeltes  "hämsche".    
Ist aber nicht immer dranzukommen.


----------



## Andal (6. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Surwammerl (gepökelte Dicke Rippe) ist auch nicht zu verachten und immer erhältlich.


----------



## pennfanatic (6. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die nehme ich auch ab und zu.
Kassler dagegen ist mir meistens zu trocken


----------



## Andal (6. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was so im Normalfall als Kassler, oder Kassler Hals verkauft wird, schmeckt auch meistens nach gar nichts. 

Ganz fein ist das, was man in Bayern als Osterschinken bekommt. Also gepökelter Rohschinken, den man sich selber kochen muss.


----------



## pennfanatic (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mit dem kassler stimmt.
Habe osterschinken mal in Österreich gegessen, allerdings in Wien.
Die köchin stammte aber vom Land.
Nicht aus Wien.


----------



## hanzz (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Oder eine fein geriebene rohe Kartoffel, das hat den selben Effekt .
> Mit dem Zucker werde ich mal ausprobieren.


Der Zucker macht's richtig fein.

Bei uns gab's gestern Bratkartoffeln mit Leberkäs und Spiegeleiern und ein paar Senfgurken dazu.


----------



## Andal (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



hanzz schrieb:


> Der Zucker macht's richtig fein.
> 
> Bei uns gab's gestern Bratkartoffeln mit *Leberkäs und Spiegeleiern* und ein paar Senfgurken dazu.



Beamtenschnitzel á la Holstein. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Richtig geiles Gulasch (>>Pörkölt), weil Metzger Rinderhals im Angebot hatte..

Einen Teil mit Schbädsle, einen mit Reis (4 Tage Gulasch am Stück, 6 Portionen frosten..)


----------



## pennfanatic (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vier tage goulasch?
Das wäre sogar mir, als goulaschfan, ein bisschen viel


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nur Abends - tagsüber und morgends gibts ja noch was Anderes ;-)


----------



## pennfanatic (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ach so, Na denn


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

;-)))))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn nix dazwischen kömmt, hab ich morgen meinen Biber in der Truhe ;-)


----------



## pennfanatic (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und wie wird der zuberdeitet?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Und wie wird der zuberdeitet?



In der Burg!


----------



## Franky (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> In der Burg!



... "von der Flamme geküsst...." :q:q:q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn nix dazwischen kömmt, hab ich morgen meinen Biber in der Truhe ;-)



Dazu bitte einen ausführlichen Bericht.
Ich hatte hier schon mal irgendwo über ein Dachs-Ragout berichtet, bei Gelegenheit werde ich einen Kormoran beisteuern, auch wenn die Beschaffung wegen "Beobachtungsgebiet Vogelgrippe" grad rechtlich etwas schwierig ist...#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> ... "von der Flamme geküsst...." :q:q:q



Sozusagen in/unter der eigenen "Decke" gegart


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich mach wahrscheinlich sogar Video ;-) - von Kormoran würd ich absolut abraten, die Viecher sind extrem hoch belastet (Dioxin etc.):
Siehe unter Punkt 4:
http://www.ua-bw.de/pub/beitrag.asp?subid=0&Thema_ID=7&ID=1380&Pdf=No

Sämtliche Proben beim für Dioxine in Geflügel festgesetzten Höchstgehalt um den Faktor 35 - 100 überschritten, für sogenannten Summenparameter aus Dioxinen und dioxinähnlichen PCB Faktor 112 - 375..


----------



## JottU (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ohje, taugen die Viecher denn zu gar nix?

#d#d#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie kannste vielleicht mit denen bewerfen...
Sonst fällt mir auch nicht viel ein..


----------



## Franky (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eine klassische italienische vorspeise original hessisch interpretiert...  birne, bergkäse, Schinken und aceto Balsamico (leider nicht traditionale) statt Honigmelone, Parmaschinken und parmigiano...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

tolle Idee!!


----------



## Jose (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

einkaufen gehen ist immer so ne sache:  r i s k a n t  :m

war ich also und hab mein BagLimit klar überschritten, aber jetzt 'n gutes kilo kabeljau aufm teller. auch klar, an beilagen muss gespart werden,  n kanten brot ging gerade noch...


----------



## pennfanatic (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nun ja in der Not schmeckt der kabejau auch ohne Brot.    
Ich sehe da keine Sauce oder ist da zerlassene Butter drüber?


----------



## Jose (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nix.
hätte ich kren, dann gäbs das dazu.

ich mag jungfräuliches :mg :m :m


war natürlich n batzen geld, 17€ und n paar krumme. 
für jeden tag gehts nicht, leider.

im restaurant "kabeljau an..." mit erbsen, kartoffel und ner mickrigen scheibe kabeljau von so 200+g wärs mit 17 ocken nicht abgegangen.

ich mag fisch nackt und satt.
ich satt, der fisch nackt, ihr ferkelfahnder #6


----------



## Andal (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Brot macht nur dick.


----------



## pennfanatic (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ok kren lass ich auch gelten


----------



## Jose (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

boah, das war sowas von vollfett lecker, kann ich nur sagen: wagt es!


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

War bestimmt ein Lecker Skrei.


----------



## Jose (7. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

skrei????

hälste mich fürn rico?


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

;-)) Ricardo,
Ein Skrei..............
den arktischen Winterkabeljau, gibt es immer nur in Norwegen und immer nur im Winter. Der Edelfisch, 
http://www.norwegen.no/arkiv/Marius-Okonomi/edelstefisch/#.WL86_Tgb1mo

|wavey:


----------



## Andal (8. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das wärs doch mal. Mit 5 Kilo Paniermehl auf die Lofoten... :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Biber gesichert!
;-))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Jose (8. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

_*will auch ein stück*_ #g|welcome:|laola:


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

zu wenig :-D


----------



## Jose (9. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dann begnüg ich mich eben mit lichtspielereien um ein leeres glas 
(nach der linsensuppe :m)


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

;.-))))))))


----------



## JottU (10. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Endlich fertig. 
Mal ein paar Schenkel aufs Blech gehauen. Wird wohl reichen. 
Tomaten sind für die Frau.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

grins - Tomaten für die Frau....

Gefällt mir :-D


----------



## Jose (10. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



JottU schrieb:


> Endlich fertig.
> Mal ein paar Schenkel aufs Blech gehauen. Wird wohl reichen.
> Tomaten sind für die Frau.




voll das BoardFerkel :vik:


----------



## Franky (10. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tuffelsalaad und frikabömbschn....


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vorvorgester-vorgestern-gestern-heute.


----------



## KölnerAngler (11. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hier wird vieles Erklärt zur veganen Ernährung!!! 

Fleisch"ess"lust


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

;-))))
Jetzt muß ich dochmal den Lappi putzen,
den ganzen sluck Kaffee darüber.




#6#6#6


----------



## pennfanatic (11. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hoffentlich ohne Milch und Zucker.
Das könnte nämlich Probleme geben


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

.........ich trinke ihn schwarz ,will noch sön werden, und täume nachst von serrano ;-)))



zweitest fühstück:m


----------



## Jose (11. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

frühstück so in 2 stunden :m

"rind und schwein das schmeckt fein"


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mittig reinsetzen und drum rum fressen ;-)))

sieht das lecker aus.


----------



## Jose (11. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dann kriegste jetzt noch nen richtig heißen hintern :m


----------



## Steff-Peff (11. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Jose: sieht nach meinem Geschmack aus #6

Heute mal wieder geDOpft :k nachdem das Wetter danach war.
Kalbshaxe und Rinderbeinscheibe nach Ossobuco-Art.


----------



## exil-dithschi (11. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

zweites frühstück, um die uhrzeit?
megaaa. #6

Nobbi weiß was gut ist, sieht man besonders beim getränk!

:vik:


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

............und bei Steff-Peff
hat die Kruste auch büchen poppt

im DOpf



#6


----------



## Jose (11. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so, jetze frühstück. alles fettig - nur ein problemchen: hab gar keinen hunger mehr. kochen macht eben alleine schon  satt, manchmal zumindest.
fang gleich mit dem nachtisch an, erst wasabi-nüsse, dann vollmilchnuss.


----------



## Andal (11. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich glaub, ich muss mir auch noch ein paar Maultaschen abschmälzen... Kartoffelsalat ist ja auch noch da.


----------



## exil-dithschi (11. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Häbbähd, dat sieht legga aus.


----------



## Steff-Peff (11. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ............und bei Steff-Peff
> hat die Kruste auch büchen poppt
> 
> im DOpf
> ...



Ne, die Haxe hatte keine Schwarte. Werde es aber mal mit Schwein machen ... und dann poppt´s :vik:


----------



## pennfanatic (12. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gab heute Peking Ente für die Familie.
Direkt beim Chinesen meiner Wahl. Alles lecker alle satt.
So ein Abend mit der Familie unersetzbar.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Gab heute Peking Ente für die Familie.
> Direkt beim Chinesen meiner Wahl. Alles lecker alle satt.
> So ein Abend mit der Familie unersetzbar.


Dach Hase   ;-))
Grüße schön (ABBA wenn sie wech sind ist doch auch schön)

lg nobbi


----------



## donak (12. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> .........ich trinke ihn schwarz ,will noch sön werden, und täume nachst von serrano ;-)))
> 
> 
> 
> zweitest fühstück:m



Kann man machen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute nochmal,wieder,haste nicht gesehen,öftermal:m
Schweinerouladen.
Kg Preis ...4€99

Die Jungs mußte ich wieder einmal mit nach Haus bringen.

Bülder gleich#h


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

1,2 kg wilde creation....alles aufe arbeitsplatte und beschmeiße das swein


----------



## familienvater (12. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin , und wann haste sie fertig ??? Sieht lecker aus #h#h
Guten Appetit vom familienvater #h
PS wann gibts den Rest , willst doch wohl nicht alle in einmal verputzen|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Moin Morgen mit Bine
komm snell her bekommst auch eine#h

lg


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute T-bonesteak für 9,- das Kilo.
war auch nicht mehr wert , so zäh war das Teil|uhoh:|gr:


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Heute T-bonesteak für 9,- das Kilo.
> war auch nicht mehr wert , so zäh war das Teil|uhoh:|gr:


oooooooooooooo schade!!!

so teuer war mein knochen vom burzel steak



lg


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

guckst du:m
geht aber auch nur einmal im Jahr.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ja, Dry Aged kann ich mir auch nicht oft leisten


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und 9,- in die Tonne kloppen ist auch verdammt teuer


----------



## pennfanatic (12. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern der Chinese war auch eine Ausnahme Sohn und Schwiegertochter zu Besuch.  
Ansonsten meistens Aldi Kost


----------



## JottU (12. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute früh noch geschwommen, nun gleich auf dem Teller.


----------



## exil-dithschi (13. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mein zwotes frühstück von gestern.


----------



## Jose (13. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ihr seid alle verfressen und lebt ungesund.


ich auch :vik:

tag drei von dem:


----------



## pennfanatic (13. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da fehlt die soß, würde ein gewisser Schwabe hier sagen


----------



## pennfanatic (13. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

PS...
Ich liebe rosenkohl !


----------



## Jose (13. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das braune zeugs auf 12:00 ist fleisch&soße reichlich. nur noch nicht verrührt. schaugst du


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> PS...
> Ich liebe rosenkohl !



...und mit seinem hohen Vitamin-C-Gehalt sehr gesund......bei uns kommt noch büschen Muskat mit ran.


----------



## Jose (13. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...und jetzt kicken wieder mal 'n paar aus.
Nachtisch Wasabi-Erdnüsse, weit schärfer als das fotto...
 :l


----------



## pennfanatic (13. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Alles gut...
Und bestimmt sehr lecker


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schbeggkneedl............


----------



## pennfanatic (13. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mit soß?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nu in Butter gebraten - Schbegg war net fett genug ;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ein Lob per Video an euch hier:




https://www.facebook.com/Anglerboard/videos/1512791718763379/


----------



## ollidaiwa (14. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

von mir sind auch Bilder dabei!!|bla:
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Franky (14. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Es gibt kein Bier auf Hawaii.... :q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Klasse Idee - muss ich mir auch mal wieder machen...

Ich mag gerne noch frittierte Petersilie drüber..


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

..... und ein hauch Garam Masala....

kommt von einem Sternekoch.


----------



## Andal (14. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Bier auf Hawaii.... :q:q





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klasse Idee - muss ich mir auch mal wieder machen...



Mit Schwarzwälder Schinken, Pilzragout, Brie und Preiselbeeren. |wavey:


----------



## Jose (15. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jede menge gekochte mehlige kartoffeln übrig und absolut null bock auf den rest von              #*6540*
irgendwann reichts einfac, egal wie lecker.
also durch die presse, zwei fremdeier drunter, schinken und gouda und zwiebeln und camembert und champignons drauf und ab in den ofen.
arbeitstitel wäre "kartoffelpizza".
unser schwob hätte da als "nixwerdweschgeworve" sicher nen präzisen namen für.

hier ist "Das Ding Auf Der Schwelle", frei nach H.P. Lovecraft

gekostet hab ichs noch nicht. kommt nach dem post...


----------



## Jose (15. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kein "kaisers geburtstag" aber ist genießbar, vorstufe von lecker.
hautsache nix weggeworfen :vik:


ps: näxt taim mach ich kroketten draus...


----------



## Jose (15. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> kein "kaisers geburtstag" aber ist genießbar, ...




war nix 

schinken rausgepickt und mach jetzt auf erdnüsse

vorher aber ne saure gurke zur geschmacksreinigung


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schade Jose, optisch sah es sehr gut aus. 
Da ja bekanntlich das Auge mitisst, sollten wenigstens Deine Augen satt geworden sein


----------



## dieConny (17. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern gab es was simples Nudeln, Lachs und Spinat dazu. Diese Woche ist nämliche Reste essen angesagt, da der Kühlschrank leer werden muss. Ab Dienstag heißt es nämlich "Halloooo Mallorca"


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



> Nudeln, Lachs und Spinat


das mit etwas creme fraiche und WENIG kross gebratenen Räucherspeckwürfelchen verfeinert mag ich auch sehr gerne


----------



## Jens_74 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nach ner Woche Dienstreise war mir gerade nach einem schönen Rumpsteak  Ja.... ohne Soße, aber Salat war genug.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich rate.............Medium?

Guten Appetit#h


----------



## Jens_74 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich rate.............Medium?
> 
> Guten Appetit#h


 
 Na sicher 
 Dangöööööööööö, war gut


----------



## Jose (17. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

afterwork-work-party, betrete die kundenfreie zone...

von rechts nach links und von oben nach unten:
mex nervensäge,
tempranillo, mein "tabasco",
lecker rosenkohl, original portugiesisches fischbesteck, knofi, lecker baguette,
geräuchert
makrele,
lachshering.
wobei, lachshering, haha...


----------



## ollidaiwa (18. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vorspeise: Salat an Putello Tonnato
Hauptspeise: von der Haut abgezogene und extra gebratene Lachsforelle mit Bulgur und Tomatenstaudenselleriekapernolivensoße.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wow!!


----------



## Jose (18. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hammelkeule gegen schlechte stimmung am morgen


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hammel oder Lamm?
Wo gibt es denn noch Hammel zu kaufen?


----------



## daci7 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> hammelkeule gegen schlechte stimmung am morgen



Sehr geil! 
Leider gibts so aromatisches Fleisch von Schaf, Hammel und genauso Ziege und Ziegenbock nicht so oft zu finden ...
Hier gibts Heut Abend mal wieder Hoppler :l
Fotos kann ich nicht versprechen - ich hab grad meine Kamera geschrottet ... #q


----------



## Jose (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hammel, von nem spendensammelndenbiobauernhof :m


----------



## Jens76 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sterlet auf Pfannengemüse.






Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

von so einem Hof hab ich heute Hähnchenkeulen. 
2 Stück wiegen 850 g . Rosmarin, Knoblauch fein hacken und unter die Haut geschoben. Außen salzen, pfeffern und Paprika dran. Bei 150 Grad 1 Std in den Ofen. Dazu ein Gemüse aus Paprika, Zuchini, Pilzen und Zwiebeln.

Wegen Fastenzeit verzichte ich auf Schbädsle


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht sehr lecker aus Jens


----------



## Jens76 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oh, das war es wohl!


----------



## Jose (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

die sterlet-pfanne sieht aber sehr lecker frisch aus #6


----------



## exil-dithschi (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jose, sind da rosinen mit drin?


----------



## Andal (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn ich an den Hammeleintopf von meinem Ex-Schwiegervater denke, dreht es mir heute noch den Magen um. Das hat bei der Zubereitung schon gebockelt, dass alles zu spät war.. #d


----------



## pennfanatic (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So schlimm wie rauschiger Keiler?


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ich an den Hammeleintopf von meinem Ex-Schwiegervater denke, dreht es mir heute noch den Magen um. Das hat bei der Zubereitung schon gebockelt, dass alles zu spät war.. #d



Das war dann sicher kein Hammel, sondern ein Bock.
Hammel ist kastriert. Und dagegen ist ein rauschiger Keiler wie ne Duftwiese


----------



## Andal (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dieses Vieh ist scheinbar von der Truppenverpflegung des Hannibal entkommen. Jedenfalls haben wir den Alten mit seinem Stinketopf alleine gelassen und haben uns an Pizza gütlich getan.


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Alles was ein starken Eigengeschmack hat darf von mir aus weiter leben.


----------



## Andal (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Alles was ein starken Eigengeschmack hat darf von mir aus weiter leben.



Genau... ich wünsche ihm das ewige Leben. #6


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Genau... ich wünsche ihm das ewige Leben. #6



Du hast da was falsch verstanden, was ihr mit den alten Vieh macht ist mir doch Wurst .
Kannst es auch ausstopfen und das Fleisch wegwerfen |wavey:


----------



## Franky (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hellas...  Heute Abend - griechicher Abend... Selbstgemachter Krautsalat, selbstgemachtes Zickezack, selbstgemachtes (Hähnchen)Gyros aus die Pfanne... Die Küche hat gerade ein geiles Aroma! :m:q:q:q


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Deutschland......Heute Abend -RINDERSCHMORBRATEN

@Franky.................kali orexi und Jammas|wavey:


----------



## Andal (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Franky: 

Das sind eher Küchendüfte, mit denen man sich anfreunden kann. Bei mir wird es heute auch mediterran. Spaghetti mit einer Grogonzola-Sahnesoße. #6


----------



## Franky (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Boah... Hab eben zwischendurch den Mörser vom Trocknen zurückgeräumt... Der riecht...  Cumin, Pfeffer, Oregano, Thymian....


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das waren die besten Hähnchenbeine, die ich je gegessen hab


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schwäbische Lahsanje...

Schbädsle mit kleingewürfeltem Rindsragout, tomatisiert, leicht scharf, vermischt schichtweise mit Bergkäse und dann im Ofen in einer Auflaufform überbacken


----------



## pennfanatic (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Deutschland......Heute Abend -RINDERSCHMORBRATEN
> 
> @Franky.................kali orexi und Jammas|wavey:




Vell, vell öllich für das bisje Fleisch....#6

:vik:


----------



## hanzz (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Blumenkohl ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Beim unteren Blumenkohl ist der Darm geplatzt beim braten ;-)))


----------



## hanzz (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jau 
Blumenkohl dreierlei hat trotzdem geschmeckt. Kam noch n lecker Sösschen dazu [emoji6]


----------



## Franky (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

War lecker....


----------



## pennfanatic (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht auch lecker aus!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nu muss ich Franky mal (ausnahmsweise) schimpfen:
Viiiiiiel zu hell für Gyros..

Statt knusprig gebraten wurde das der Farbe nach doch eher poeliert, oder?

Hauptsache hat geschmeckt.....


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Deutschland......Heute Abend -RINDERSCHMORBRATEN
> 
> @Franky.................kali orexi und Jammas|wavey:



Tellerbild:m


----------



## Franky (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nu muss ich Franky mal (ausnahmsweise) schimpfen:
> Viiiiiiel zu hell für Gyros..
> 
> Statt knusprig gebraten wurde das der Farbe nach doch eher poeliert, oder?
> ...


Krosses Hähnchen kriegt man doch kaum hin - nennt sich dann furztrocken oder verbrannt. Dann lieber etwas heller (trotzdem gebraten! ) und noch leicht saftig. Und wie es geschmeckt hat rieche ich noch immer... :q
Aber ohne Scheiss - der Blitz hat ne Menge Farbe weggenommen, wie ich im größeren sehe (Scheiss Handyknipse!!!). SO hell ist es in realer Ansicht nicht!


----------



## Andal (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Krosses Hähnchen kriegt man doch kaum hin...



Direkt vor der Pfanne mit etwas Stärkemehl stauben. Dann wird es knusprig, kriegt schöne Farbe und bleibt saftig.


----------



## exil-dithschi (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Aber ohne Scheiss - der Blitz hat ne Menge Farbe weggenommen, wie ich im größeren sehe (Scheiss Handyknipse!!!). SO hell ist es in realer Ansicht nicht!


jo, absolut!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

na gut ;-) der Blitz ,-))))


----------



## Jose (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> Jose, sind da rosinen mit drin?




ja, und heute abend kommt noch cumin dazu .

und respekt an die fresstruppe, ist ja mal wieder deftigst heute.


----------



## Jens76 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eure Fischgerichte sind einfach der Hammer! :q


----------



## exil-dithschi (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ja, und heute abend kommt noch cumin dazu.


mega! #6


----------



## Jose (19. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#q

keine kichererbsen im haus...

aber harissa, 'n kohlrabi statt kürbis.
sieht nicht so ästhetisch aus, ist aber voll lecker


und bevor jemand auf falsche gedanken kommt: ist 'n teller für zwei :m


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> #q
> 
> keine kichererbsen im haus...
> 
> ...



kommt Frau Nachbarin ?


----------



## Jose (20. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nee, verfressener schwager


----------



## Jens_74 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So, letztes Stück Ente von Weihnachten ist nun auch verarbeitet. Mir war nach chinesisch.


----------



## Franky (20. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aahhhh... Dleindleinsch süü sauäh... :q


----------



## Jens_74 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Aahhhh... Dleindleinsch süü sauäh... :q



Sieht tatsächlich so aus auf dem Bild  war aber eher würzig Chop Suey mit Lauch, Möhren, Zwiebeln und Paprika.


----------



## Jose (21. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

fischsuppe


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> fischsuppe



Wie bereitest du die zu?


----------



## Jose (21. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wie bereitest du die zu?



findest du hier: 
version no.1 #*6001*
version no.2 #*6071*

heute war dann der tag, an dem die vorbereitete muschelsuppe zum einsatz kam:
noch ein bisschen hauchdünne tomate&zwiebel dazu, seelachs und kabeljau ausm frigo.
saulecker - aber wieder mal zwei teller für eine person.
das hab ich noch nicht im griff...


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Mupfeln hab ich gesehen...................sieht lecker aus|wavey:

bei uns heute eine Art Bolognese
vom min Schnitzel bis Sardinen in Tomatensauce alles drin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

beim Kumpel gewesen - Pizzabringdienst ;-)


----------



## PhantomBiss (21. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Welche Pizza? Also welcher Belag?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Salami, Pepperoni und nen Salat..


----------



## Andal (21. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...und nen Salat..



Was meint der Arzt? Muss man Sorge um dich haben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nö, esse täglich Salat und/oder Gemüse und Obst. 
Und viel tierisches Protein fast jeder Quelle - ausgewogene Mischkost halt.

Bin nur gegen einseitige Ernährung der Soja-Salafisten. Tofu-Taliban und Körner-Krieger..


----------



## Justsu (22. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Irgendwer hatte hier vor einiger Zeit mal ein Rezept für pickeld Eggs eingestellt... hatte es mir gleich ausgedruckt und in die Rezeptemappe geheftet...

Jetzt kam ich viel früher als eigentlich gedacht dazu das mal nachzukochen, hatte nämlich noch gut 20 Eier vom Boiliesrollen übrig behalten...

Jetzt werden sie pünktlich zu Ostern genießbar sein!:vik:

...und vielen Dank nochmal für's Rezept!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## PAFischer (22. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nicht dafür. Und dran denken. Je älter, desto besser ;-)

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (22. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ok die  geschmäcker sind verschieden. Ich esse Eier am liebsten als spiegelei.


----------



## Andal (22. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Nicht dafür. Und dran denken. Je älter, desto besser ;-)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk



Jau... Soleier, mit einem Klecks Senf und einem Spritzer Maggi, oder Worchestersauce! #6#6#6


----------



## PAFischer (22. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die letzten Eier die wir gemacht haben sind nun 12 Wochen alt und sau lecker. Leider sind nur noch drei übrig.

Dann werden eben wieder die nächsten 40 Eier angesetzt :vik:

Und ja, mit Worchestersauce kann man die durchaus auch garnieren.

Beim Essig nehme ich immer den englischen Vinegar. Gibt dem ganzen mehr Farbe und einen besseren Geschmack.

@ Justsu:

lass Sie Dir schmecken, sieht gut aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

apropos Eier:
Eigelbe trennen und auf einem Backpapier einfrieren.

Bacon in Millimeterwürfel schneiden, ausbraten und entfetten...

Schwarzen Trüffel auch in kleine (Millimeter) Würfelchen schneiden.

Hartgefrorenes Eigelb kurz mit Wasser ansprühen und nacheinander in Speck- und Trüffelwürfel wälzen, dann panieren (Mehl, Ei, Brösel), panieren doppelt, damit das dicht ist.

Kurz ausfrittieren, abfetten und mit getoastetem Brioche servieren..

Dekadent, aber hat echt was als Frühstück ;-)))


----------



## schlotterschätt (22. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Jau... Soleier, mit einem Klecks Senf und einem Spritzer Maggi, oder Worchestersauce! #6#6#6



Jenau, oder wie dit in Berlin üblich war, Eijelb rausheben, mit Mostrich (für Nicht-Berliner, Senf ), Salz, Pfeffer, bisken Öl und Essig, zermanschen, in die Eihälften zurückgeben und verschnabulieren. Pur oder  mit Schrippe oder Stulle, je nach Jeschmack bzw. wat gerade so da war.
So'n Glas mit Soleiern stand bis jejen Ende des vorigen Jahrhunderts in jeder jut jeführten Kaschemme uff'm Tresen.


----------



## Andal (22. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

In der linken Hand ein Solei, rechts eine Boulette und zentral ein Pils... und einen Kurzen zum nachspülen, damit das alles nicht so staubig ist.


----------



## schlotterschätt (22. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ick sehe, Du kennst Dich aus !!! :q :m


----------



## Justsu (22. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Beim Essig nehme ich immer den englischen Vinegar. Gibt dem ganzen mehr Farbe und einen besseren Geschmack.
> 
> @ Justsu:
> 
> lass Sie Dir schmecken, sieht gut aus.



Richtig erkannt! Beim Essig musste ich schummeln! Bin auch ein großer Fan von englischem Malzessig (besonders über ordentlich dicken Pommes und Backfisch :vik, hab aber leider im Supermarkt keinen bekommen... also mussten Weißweinessig und ein Rest Apfelessig herhalten... Wird aber wohl trotzdem schmecken (hoffe ich)!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Jose (22. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Schwarzen Trüffel...


der schwob, hahahaha, den musste geschenkt bekommen haben |bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jepp, kaufen tu ich nur den weissen Wintertrüffel..


----------



## Jose (22. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

helft mich
nachbarn fahrn urlaub und schütten mich voll mit mandarinen.
was mach ich jetzt damit außer essen (puhh)?


----------



## JottU (22. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fruchtfleisch schön in Slivovic,
und aus der Schale nen Mandarinenlikör.


----------



## pennfanatic (22. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oder einfach essen. Sind gesund!

Hätte jetzt gerne fünf oder sieben.


----------



## Andal (22. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schöne Sahnetorte und die Dinger da reinklötzlen!?


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Schöne Sahnetorte und die Dinger da reinklötzlen!?



jo, oder in ´nen schönen käsekuchen.


----------



## Jose (22. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

"jett zu suffe" wär ne möglichkeit,
essen wär overkill, @penn, komm vorbei, kannst alle haben :m,
für sahnetorte hab ich 'n handycap: ich geb nicht viel für süß.
problem nicht gelöst...


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

na, da ham´ was doch schon - mandarinen käsekuchen. :vik:


----------



## jaunty_irl (22. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Roher fenchelsalat mit mandarinenfilets wär ne idee


----------



## Jose (22. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

alles lecker - ich such aber eher ne 1tag lösung statt 5wochen käsekuchen oder salat...


----------



## JottU (22. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dann mach ne Konfitüre draus. In weckgläser rein. Kannst die den Nachbarn auch wieder zurückschenken, wenns keine Mandarinen magst.


----------



## angler1996 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Entenbrust mit Mandarine,
 alle bekommste se damit auch nicht|wavey:


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ABBA sofort außeinander legen...........die Reden miteinander.........nur zur Deiner Sicherheit;-))


----------



## PAFischer (22. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mandarinen auspressen, und aufkochen. Mit Weißwein und etwas Zucker einreduzieren und anschließend in kleinen Kugeln einfrieren. Somit hat man immer eine Basis für eine schöne Sauce

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

geht auch port-wein?


----------



## jaunty_irl (22. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Klar, nur ists dann statt orange rot


----------



## PAFischer (22. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Weißer Port auf alle Fälle. Kannst natürlich auch roten Port nehmen, der erschlägt die Mandarinen aber wahrscheinlich. Zumindest brauchst Du dann keinen zusätzlichen Zucker. Einen Versuch wäre es aber wert

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal (22. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und bei sommerlicher Hitze die Murmeln einfach so lutschen


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Mandarinen auspressen, und aufkochen. Mit Weißwein und etwas Zucker einreduzieren und anschließend in kleinen Kugeln einfrieren. Somit hat man immer eine Basis für eine schöne Sauce
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


OHNE Zucker reduzieren bitte.

Weil man nie weiss, welche Soße oder was man draus macht.

So wie man auch nie Fonds (Fisch, Fleisch, Geflügel, Wild, Plize, Gemüse etc.) salzt, wenn  man sie reduziert und dann frostet.

Salz, Zucker und Gewürze immer erst in fertige Suppe, Soße etc. geben und am ENDE damit abschmecken...

Nur so als Tipp, sonst gut!


----------



## PAFischer (23. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wieder was gelernt :m

Man merkt doch den Unterschied zwischen gelernt und Hobby.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:g:g:g
|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Jose (23. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

beute gemacht :m

reicht wohl ein paar tage 







(baglimit erreicht, issn skrei |rolleyes)


----------



## pennfanatic (23. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schaut gut aus! Wird der gedünstet?


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich rate...... ein Dorsch?
ansonsten muß ich ihn von innen sehen und gehe auf wittling

|wavey:


----------



## Jose (23. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus! Wird der gedünstet?




genau. und issn skrei. hab jetzt schon hunger...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so als Schwabe - was zahlste dafür bei euch?


----------



## pennfanatic (23. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> genau. und issn skrei. hab jetzt schon hunger...



Dann guten Appetit!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da eh!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bestimmt 23€ das kilo...abba der war ganz. 17

heute bei uns alles vom ALDI:
:m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> apropos Eier:
> Eigelbe trennen und auf einem Backpapier einfrieren.
> 
> Bacon in Millimeterwürfel schneiden, ausbraten und entfetten...
> ...



Lächz!!!:k

Wir hatten mal nach 'ner abendlichen Fressorgie früh noch gut Bierteig in der WG stehen und kamen auf die Idee, die kompletten Frühstückseier auszubacken, aber so, daß sie innen flüssig-wachsig bleiben. 
Die anwesenden Hühner haben uns noch ausgelacht, von wegen rohe Eier pellen...:q

Aber derlei kleinkarierte Einwände finden bei restbesoffenen, genialen Frühstücksköchen nicht statt!

Kurzum, die Eier alle paar mal angepiekt-in den Frost gepackt-Stunde gewartet-gefrorene Eier abgepellt-kurz in Bier getunkt-in Mehl gewälzt-in Bierteig-3/4 Minuten im heißen Öl ausgebacken....zum niederknien! 

Vielen Dank dafür, die Nummer hatte ich nämlich komplett vergessen und jetzt weiß ich wieder, was ich zeitnah frühstücken werde, einschließlich deiner Rezeptur da. Klötenbetreiber haben halt einfach ein Händchen für Eier!



Jose schrieb:


> helft mich
> nachbarn fahrn urlaub und schütten mich voll mit mandarinen.
> was mach ich jetzt damit außer essen (puhh)?



Wenn Torte/Gelee usw.usf. ni anfrage kommt, weil du eher Herb aufgestellt bist, dann, lieber Jose, empfehle ich ein Zwischending: Paar Äpfel dabei und du bastelst dir ein Apfel-Mandarinen-Chutney zusammen, welches wiederum sehr lecker zu diversen Tieren schmeckt.#h



JottU schrieb:


> und aus der Schale nen Mandarinenlikör.



Wenn das nicht grad ungespritzte Biomandarinen sind, wovon ich mal nicht ausgehe, würde ich das lassen


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Vielen Dank dafür, die Nummer hatte ich nämlich komplett vergessen und jetzt weiß ich wieder, was ich zeitnah frühstücken werde, einschließlich deiner Rezeptur da. Klötenbetreiber haben halt einfach ein Händchen für Eier!


Immer gerne - Fantasie anregen gehört zu meinen Lieblingstätigkeiten ;-)


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immer gerne - Fantasie anregen gehört zu meinen Lieblingstätigkeiten ;-)



Hättest du dir träumen lassen, daß deine Eier mal Bestandteil meiner morgenlichen Fantasien werden könnten? :q

Das gehört hier rein:

http://www.huffingtonpost.de/2017/03/23/red-snapper_n_15557016.html?ncid=fcbklnkdehpmg00000002


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

grins - eher net ;-)


----------



## Jose (23. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> so als Schwabe - was zahlste dafür bei euch?


ZUVIEL!!!!
hab 14,90 kg gezahlt, eigentlich der preis für nicht-skrei.
ps: und ich hab nen sehr guten kontakt zur fischtheke: die haben den rasiert ohne ende, flossen weg, sogar die schwanzflosse, insgesamt so ein knappes kilo bereinigt und dann noch die "ich-kenn-den"-taste gedrückt)


ist für nen  e d k ein guter preis, metro schaffts auch nicht günstiger. gibt aber jede menge onliner, preis ist ähnlich wenn nicht sogar gleich - vesandkosten zzgl so um die 10 ocken, also schnäppchen ist auch nicht, dazu warten auf ups oder so, weil ja frischer fisch.

ist halt die lecker-gier, wenn ich in ner theke halbwegs große ganze fische sehe. mit dem ist mein baglimit (der bag für kleingeld) bis auf weiteres erreicht.
ist nix für dich, verausgabst dich ja schon schmerzhaft für weiße wintertrüffel #6


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

in mache...optimal für den schmalen geldbeutel, oder den schwaben...
rievkooche -


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wie wohl son pleitegeier smeckt der über unseren häusern fliegt und deutsch kannste auch nich meer sreiben;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

guter Preis..


----------



## Jose (23. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

zwiebel? muskat?
ersteres ein muss, letzteres eine unart ins rheinland zugewanderter.

aber immer lecker -  und oft magendrückend


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

zwiebel, salz, pfeffer, ei.


----------



## Kauli11 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Hättest du dir träumen lassen, daß deine Eier mal Bestandteil meiner morgenlichen Fantasien werden könnten? :q
> 
> Das gehört hier rein:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.de/2017/03/23/red-snapper_n_15557016.html?ncid=fcbklnkdehpmg00000002



Da kann man mal sehen, was die Eier von Thomas alles zustande bringen. 

#h


----------



## Jose (23. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so siehts aus. 




des preises wegen ganz ohne alles, nur fressifressi :vik:


----------



## angler1996 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das ist gemein!
 14€ noch dazu , hier will man 17 und dann riecht das schon aus 5 m  Entfernung, muss an die richtige Küste

 Die grienn Klitscher umn driebr sei a gud,
  heit Mitch gobs Quarkkeilchen mit in kandierden Zucker un Saft gedünsteten Äppln


----------



## familienvater (24. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> bestimmt 23€ das kilo...abba der war ganz. 17
> 
> heute bei uns alles vom ALDI:
> :m



Hey , Meister aller Klassen . Gyros mit Pommes und Krautsalat , meine LIEBLINGSSPEISE:k:k, Zasiki brauch ich nicht unbedingt !!!! Bekomme jetzt um die Zeit noch HUNGER|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
Gruß familienvater


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

OK 

langsam weiß ich was ich machen muß

nicht nur nutella brot
lg


----------



## Franky (25. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der Rest vom Schützenfest...


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

eine Landkarte vom grünen Planet.

Die Geschichte beginnt auf einem fernen Planeten (dem grünen Planeten),  der von einer weit entwickelten Kultur bewohnt wird, die in perfekter  Harmonie mit der Natur in malerischen Landschaften lebt und die gewisse  Disziplinen, wie die Telepathie ausübt. Bei einer Versammlung wird  festgestellt, dass seit 200 Jahren keiner freiwillig auf die Erde  fliegen möchte, da die Gesellschaft dort extrem rückständig ist.  Schließlich entscheidet sich doch eine Frau namens Mila die Erde zu  besuchen.


:q:q:q


----------



## Andal (25. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Der Rest vom Schützenfest...



G'scheit aufessen, sonst werds Wetter schlecht! #h


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vorbereitung fürs Pastitsio sind am laufen:m


----------



## Steff-Peff (25. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich DOpfe gerade fränkische Schäufele :l
Wenn sie was werden, gibt´s heute Abend ein Bild.

ABER !! Nur dann :g

So long 
Steff


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Na lecker Steff ein DOpf.

meine küche ist zu klein;-))

hälfte fertig.......fürs Pastitsio


----------



## Franky (25. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> eine Landkarte vom grünen Planet.
> 
> Die Geschichte beginnt auf einem fernen Planeten (dem grünen Planeten),  der von einer weit entwickelten Kultur bewohnt wird, die in perfekter  Harmonie mit der Natur in malerischen Landschaften lebt und die gewisse  Disziplinen, wie die Telepathie ausübt. Bei einer Versammlung wird  festgestellt, dass seit 200 Jahren keiner freiwillig auf die Erde  fliegen möchte, da die Gesellschaft dort extrem rückständig ist.  Schließlich entscheidet sich doch eine Frau namens Mila die Erde zu  besuchen.
> 
> ...



:m

Frankfodder Grie Sos... Einfach richtig geil. Oder richtig einfach geil. #c
Die Schüssel ist leergeleckt! Nu gifft dat morn goods wedder. Für südländer: morgen gibts gutes wieder und nicht Wetter :m


----------



## Zander Jonny (25. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Na lecker Steff ein DOpf.
> 
> meine küche ist zu klein;-))
> 
> hälfte fertig.......fürs Pastitsio



Was baust du denn da auf deiner Fensterbank an ?


----------



## Steff-Peff (25. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Den Zwischenstand kann man zeigen, denke ich.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Was baust du denn da auf deiner Fensterbank an ?


Japanische Fächerpalmen;-)) hi hi

peter ---glatt   perterkraus
basilikum  usw.....


Das Baby ist im Ofen.........................die Bechamelsauce war schon beim absmecken lecker.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Pastitsio :manschnitt..................abba mal wieder lecker.


----------



## Steff-Peff (25. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schwarte war tlw. schwarz, aber nicht bitter. Fleisch war butterzart und saftig. Tellerbild mit Klößen, Soße und Kraut gibt´s nicht, da wir die Riesenteile erst zerlegen mußten |bigeyes

Wird definitiv wieder gemacht #6

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Jose (25. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

boah, ihr nun wieder...
ich halt dagegen, quatsch, ich mach mit, voll leckerer mix: rinderwürstchen, schweinebauchspeck, sauerkraut und !grob gestampftes püree.
voll der schmacht


----------



## grubenreiner (25. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gerollter Schweinerücken mit Keckfüllung und Rotwein-Zwiebelreduktion ausm Dutch Oven.
Dazu Bratkartoffeln aus rohen Bamberger Hörnchen mit viel Petersilie und  Zwiebeln, als topping Kräuterquark mit dem ersten eigenen Schnittlauch  des Jahres.
War super.


----------



## Jose (25. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

WAU!!!


----------



## Andal (25. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da gefällt mir das Bratl aber schon viel besser, als die Würschtel mit offenem Reißverschluss! #h


----------



## pennfanatic (26. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich halt dagegen, quatsch, ich mach mit, voll leckerer mix: rinderwürstchen, schweinebauchspeck, sauerkraut und !grob gestampftes püree.
voll der schmacht


Das will ich auch haben#6


----------



## pennfanatic (26. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Gerollter Schweinerücken mit Keckfüllung und Rotwein-Zwiebelreduktion ausm Dutch Oven.
> Dazu Bratkartoffeln aus rohen Bamberger Hörnchen mit viel Petersilie und  Zwiebeln, als topping Kräuterquark mit dem ersten eigenen Schnittlauch  des Jahres.
> War super.
> 
> ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

moin moin penny,
:mjetzt sind die geschäfte zu.

leider

#h


----------



## pennfanatic (26. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Datt stimmt....
Aber wünschen kann man ja


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wieviele Dutch Oven habt ihr?

hab zwei..............camp chef12

und den
klein petromax-ft3 für 2 mit schichtfleisch

jaa und ich weiß --------mein hert ist nicht sauber:m


----------



## pennfanatic (26. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Herd mit Gas?

Wie bereitest du schichtfleisch zu?
Schon oft gehört, aber noch nie gesehen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja!

Wie grubenreiner,
holzkohle oben u. unten :mschichtfleisch mußt mal tante googel fragen


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> wieviele Dutch Oven habt ihr?
> 
> hab zwei..............camp chef12
> 
> ...




Hab 3
den barbecook in 3L (sehr schlechte Qualität !)
den camp chef 12 (top !)
und für größere Mengen den Petromax ft12 (auch top !)


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der Petromax-ft3(top!)

für zwei



|wavey:


----------



## Franky (26. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sodele... Gestern die Vorbereitung, heute Teil 1 des Genusses. Grie Sos mit Kartoffel und Ei. Ein Klassigger der häsischn Küche. 
Und bevor wieder einer mäggert: genau SO mag ich die Eier. Es gibt für mich nix schlimmeres als staubig, womöglich noch "blau" gekochtes Eigelb!


----------



## pennfanatic (26. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Eier sind genau so richtig!


----------



## JottU (26. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Huhn nervt? 
Als lecker Frikasse bestimmt nicht mehr.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Die Eier sind genau so richtig!


wOW

Wie kommt das grüne zu mir


lecker esen


|bla:


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Sodele... Gestern die Vorbereitung, heute Teil 1 des Genusses. Grie Sos mit Kartoffel und Ei. Ein Klassigger der häsischn Küche.
> Und bevor wieder einer mäggert: genau SO mag ich die Eier. Es gibt für mich nix schlimmeres als staubig, womöglich noch "blau" gekochtes Eigelb!


pochieren musste die, pochieren ;-)


----------



## Franky (26. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tscha nobbi... Dasn büschen schwierich... Hier kriegste die 7 Kräuter in den gemüseabteilungen sogar im Supermarkt. Die kannst aber meist knicken. Ich kauf die nur noch aufn Markt von den Höfen meines Vertrauens. Da macht man dir die rolle sogar auf, damit du dich von der frische überzeugen kannst. Im Norden müsstest du dir alles zusammen suchen.
Joghurt, Schmand und oder saure sahne gibts dagegen überall.


----------



## Franky (26. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> pochieren musste die, pochieren ;-)



Niedertemperaturgaren. Eine stunde bei 58 Grad... |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Jose (26. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ihr redet jetzt doch nicht über alternative verhütungsmethoden????


----------



## ralle (26. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die sind schon gegessen - aber trotzdem.

Komme mit dem Mac (wegen der Bilder) noch nicht so klar --- Rechtsklick usw.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (27. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ralle schrieb:


> Komme mit dem Mac (wegen der Bilder) noch nicht so klar --- Rechtsklick usw.



Was ist denn Mac ? |kopfkrat
Wer braucht denn sowas ? #c
Damit würde ich auch nicht klar kommen ;+

Geh zurück zum Wesentlichen.......
........und schon klappt alles wieder........:m

Liebe Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## Berliner_Angler (27. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mein Lieblingsgericht: Selbstgefangenen Fisch 

Das sah dann in etwa so aus: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DM4OVboaAmU

Gruß
Berliner_Angler


----------



## Franky (27. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Was ist denn Mac ? |kopfkrat
> Wer braucht denn sowas ? #c
> Damit würde ich auch nicht klar kommen ;+
> 
> ...



Mac? Ich liebe Macs... 
https://www.popsugar.com/food/Spicy-Mac-Cheese-Recipe-39185972


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich guck dem Schnittlauch beim wachsen zu - demnäxt in diesem Theater:
Pellkartoffeln mit Finkbeiners Schnittlauchquark:
 1 (500) Gramm Becher Quark (KEIN Magerquark!!!!), 1 (200 Gramm) Becher Creme fraiche (>oder guter Schmand) verrühren, abschmecken mit nicht zu feiner Pfeffermühle, gaaaaanz wenig Zucker und Salz und eine wirklich MINIMALE Spur Knoblauch und das ganze mit viel frischem Schnittlauch aus dem Garten... 
Am Ende 100 Gramm Schlagsahne ganz steif schlagen und unter die Quarkmasse heben - servieren................


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Thomas
und was gibt es zu dieser Beilage?
oder hast Du ne "Schnittlauchgläubige Petatussi" aufgetrieben?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Niedertemperaturgaren. Eine stunde bei 58 Grad... |uhoh:



Für Fortgeschrittene: Im Huhn!


----------



## ralle (27. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Mac? Ich liebe Macs...
> https://www.popsugar.com/food/Spicy-Mac-Cheese-Recipe-39185972



Die müßte noch nicht mal kochen können


----------



## Franky (27. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Für Fortgeschrittene: Im Huhn!



:m



ralle schrieb:


> Die müßte noch nicht mal kochen können



:m:m Wenn nur dieses Dauergegrinse nicht wäre... :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Thomas
> und was gibt es zu dieser Beilage?
> oder hast Du ne "Schnittlauchgläubige Petatussi" aufgetrieben?


nur Pellkartoffel... 
das mit dem ersten Schnittlauch im Jahr - göttlich..
Brauch ich nix weiter zu ..


----------



## Zander Jonny (27. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nur Pellkartoffel...
> das mit dem ersten Schnittlauch im Jahr - göttlich..
> Brauch ich nix weiter zu ..



Ich esse das auch sehr gerne, allerdings mit viel Knoblauch und viel Kümmel und Zwiebeln |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das macht mir den ersten feinen Schnittlauch "kaputt" - später im Jahr dann gerne deftiger


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nicht mal eingelegte Heringe?
Das ist *Verrat*


----------



## Zander Jonny (27. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> das macht mir den ersten feinen Schnittlauch "kaputt" - später im Jahr dann gerne deftiger



Stimmt, von Schnittlauch ist da nicht mehr viel zu schmecken .
Ich werde es auch mal so versuchen .


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> nicht mal eingelegte Heringe?
> Das ist *Verrat*



Aber dank Quark, Creme fraiche und Sahne nicht vegan ;-))


----------



## Jose (27. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so fing das schon bei vielen an... :m


----------



## Kotzi (27. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schnittlauch kommt bei mir im Garten auch brutal, wäre jetzt eigentlich schon ernte fertig.
Bis auf die Sahne mache ich Kräuter Quark aber auch so, macht schon was her.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bisschen "luftiger" und etwas mehr Fett durch die Sahne - kann empfehlen ;-)))


----------



## familienvater (27. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Guten Abend ,
gab Gestern Schweinebraten mit "Erdäpfel" . Hab ihn kurz vorm Formel 1 Rennen angebraten und bis zum Mittag köcheln lassen . War schon ein bißchen zu "weich" (fiel direkt auseinander) , aber lecker !!! Dazu ein bißchen "gesundes" für die Augen #6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht klasse aus!


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Sauce sieht aber auch lecker aus#6

meine bessere Hälfte hat heute Geb.
HA LONG ....... Lieferservice...

311
383
512
412

:q


----------



## familienvater (27. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Die Sauce sieht aber auch lecker aus#6
> 
> meine bessere Hälfte hat heute Geb.
> HA LONG ....... Lieferservice...
> ...


Herzlichen Glückwunsch(bitte weitergeben):m:m:m
Aber was ergeben die Zahlen ??? Tippe Lieblingsgrieche oder Lieblingschinese .
Gruß und dickes Petri vom familienvater|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## pennfanatic (27. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tippe auf Chinese oder Vietnamese


----------



## pennfanatic (27. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und ja, herzlichen glückwunsch !


----------



## Kotzi (27. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Thomas

Ein Schluck sahne kommt auch manchmal rein wenn die noch rumsteht,
nur nicht geschlagen, das werde ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (28. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Mac? Ich liebe Macs...
> https://www.popsugar.com/food/Spicy-Mac-Cheese-Recipe-39185972



jau, die liebe ich auch #6


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (28. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ralle schrieb:


> Die müßte noch nicht mal kochen können



Ja, find ich auch :g


----------



## Franky (28. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



familienvater schrieb:


> Guten Abend ,
> gab Gestern Schweinebraten mit "Erdäpfel" . Hab ihn kurz vorm Formel 1 Rennen angebraten und bis zum Mittag köcheln lassen . War schon ein bißchen zu "weich" (fiel direkt auseinander) , aber lecker !!! Dazu ein bißchen "gesundes" für die Augen #6#6



Jo... Das könnte ich schon jetzt vertragen......


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> @Thomas
> 
> Ein Schluck sahne kommt auch manchmal rein wenn die noch rumsteht,
> nur nicht geschlagen, das werde ich mal ausprobieren.



Musste dann eben auf einmal essen, weil wenn man die stehen lässt im Kühlschrank über Nacht, setzt sich die halt wieder ab..

Ist aber schönes "Mundgefühl", wenns etwas fluffiger ist...

Probier ruhig mal un berichte...

Aber:
Gaaaanz vorsichtig unterheben!!


----------



## grubenreiner (28. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich guck dem Schnittlauch beim wachsen zu - demnäxt in diesem Theater:
> Pellkartoffeln mit Finkbeiners Schnittlauchquark:
> 1 (500) Gramm Becher Quark (KEIN Magerquark!!!!), 1 (200 Gramm) Becher Creme fraiche (>oder guter Schmand) verrühren, abschmecken mit nicht zu feiner Pfeffermühle, gaaaaanz wenig Zucker und Salz und eine wirklich MINIMALE Spur Knoblauch und das ganze mit viel frischem Schnittlauch aus dem Garten...
> Am Ende 100 Gramm Schlagsahne ganz steif schlagen und unter die Quarkmasse heben - servieren................



Die Sahne drunter probier ich mal, ansonsten bin ich da interessanterweise fast identisch unterwegs. Nur lass ich bei Zucker und Salz das "gaaanz wenig" weg, da darf schon ne Spur rein. Dafür hab ich gern noch etwas Zitronenzesten oder gemahlene getrocknete Zitronenschale drin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Nur lass ich bei Zucker und Salz das "gaaanz wenig" weg, da darf schon ne Spur rein.


Prinzipiell ja, aber bei mir NICHT beim ersten, feinen, frischen Schnittlauch des Jahres..


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wetter Toll.....Nachbar hat Grill an..........da gibt es schon mal ein Burger übern Gartenzaun:m

zwieschendurchburger


----------



## familienvater (28. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hey Nobbi , biste eigentlich nur am "Essen" ?:vik::vik::vik:Immer wenn ich ins Board reinschaue hast Du wieder was aufn Teller . GEMEINHEIT. Ich muß mich mit einer Tasse Kaffee und einem trockenen Keks begnügen  . Erkenn ich Dich im Sommer überhaupt wieder ???:q:q:q Aber lass es Dir und Deiner Frau schmecken , es sei Euch gegönnt #6#6
Aber was gabs jetzt Gestern ?? Hast keine Antwort geliefert :q.
Dickes Petri vom familienvater|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kuck unser Wampen an - die sind nicht mit Sägespänen gefüllt ;-)


----------



## Franky (28. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Boah... Ich kannisch mehr... Hunger ohne Ende und ich Depp klick hier rein! #q#d|gr::c|motz:


----------



## familienvater (28. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Boah... Ich kannisch mehr... Hunger ohne Ende und ich Depp klick hier rein! #q#d|gr::c|motz:


Genau dat hab ich auch gedacht #q#q#q#q


----------



## Franky (28. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

In der grössten Not schmeckt die Wurst auch ohne brot... :q


----------



## Zander Jonny (28. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> kuck unser Wampen an - die sind nicht mit Sägespänen gefüllt ;-)



Schnitzelfriedhof


----------



## PAFischer (28. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn die Wurst so dick wie's Brot is, ist's wurst wie dick das Brot is.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schbeggbufferla.....









































Was man nicht frisch isst (z. B. mit Lachs, Rauchfleisch, Bauchschbegg, Kombodd etc.) kann man gut frosten. Auftauen lassen und in Butter nochmal knusprig backen - fast besser als frisch....


----------



## pennfanatic (28. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dat Sinn jo rievkooche Met schpeg


----------



## familienvater (28. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Dat Sinn jo rievkooche Met schpeg


Hey , dat is gemein .|gr:|uhoh:|uhoh: Schreib Hochdeutsch#d:q#d:q
Wir wollen auch wat verstehen :c:c:c:c


----------



## Zander Jonny (28. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



familienvater schrieb:


> Hey , dat is gemein .|gr:|uhoh:|uhoh: Schreib Hochdeutsch#d:q#d:q
> Wir wollen auch wat verstehen :c:c:c:c



Wenn du hier öfter unterwegs bist wirst du schnell merken, es geht noch viel schlimmer :vik:


----------



## pennfanatic (28. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Na gut....
Aber bei den Schwaben lasst ihr es durchgehen  

Das sind reibekuchen mit speck


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kuldurschbrooch............

Banausen 
;-)))))))))


----------



## pennfanatic (28. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Denk dran es gibt nur eine sprache, die man auch trinken kann


----------



## angler1996 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

naja , dos is ne schwäbsche Abard von 
 Griene Klidscher, nimol zu der Gwarzgurg hods gereichd:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mal ohne Scheiss, weil ich das gerade so lese.

Essen ohne Sprache geht nicht.

Und viele der geilsten Rezepte sind nun mal auch regional oder sogar lokal seeeeehr unterschiedlich und werden teilweise auch unterschiedlich bezeichnet.

Sprache bzw. Dialekt gehört daher für mich eh zum kochen und essen dazu..

Und wenn man was nicht versteht:
Nachfragen soll ja bilden, ist nicht nur erlaubt, auch erwünscht...

Wenn dann jemand nicht weiss, dass Breschling im Schwäbischen Erdbeeren sind und Marmelade Gsälz heisst, der weiss nach einer Frage schnell, dass Breschlingsgsälz eben in kulturell weniger hochstehenden Gebieten dann auch als Erdbeermarmelade bekannt ist ;-))))

So wie Ahle Worscht aus Hessen kommt, Schwarzsauer aus Ostpreussen rüberwanderte und Sauerfleisch aus Norden und Beuscherl aus Bayern


----------



## Franky (29. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bin ich - ausnahmsweise - voll dabei! :m Gsälz kannte ich, aber Breschling ist mir neu! :m
Die deutsche Küche ist wirklich sehr vielfältig und besteht nicht nur aus "SchniPo", "Kürriwuäst" und "Spaghetti Bolonäse*". Ich hab gottseidank schon vieles probieren können und dürfen und darf sagen: das wenigste hat mir nicht geschmeckt! Und ja - Kutteln habe ich probiert, um sagen zu können (und dürfen ): schmeckt mir nicht! Allerdings fallen auch Dampfnudel/Germknödel und wie es sonst noch wo heissen mag, in genau diese Kategorie... 


* versuch mal in Bologna, oder besser in ganz Italien, dieses "Gericht" zu bekommen..... :q


----------



## angler1996 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kutteln oder auf Sächsisch Flecke, wenn Du es nicht auf Pansen allein reduzierst, sondern mit Herz und Lunge - süß sauer - mag ich schon.
Ansonsten- ja deutsche Küche ist vielfältig, da spielt sicher auch eine Rolle, das es seit jeher Einflüsse von Außen gab.
Und es auch von Gerichten wie die Günen Klitscher Abwandlungen aller Art gibt, jede unsere Großmütter hat die doch etwas anders gemacht und so zieht sich das doch durch alle Gerichte durch


----------



## Justsu (29. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [...] dass Breschlingsgsälz eben in kulturell weniger hochstehenden Gebieten dann auch als Erdbeermarmelade bekannt ist ;-))))
> 
> So wie Ahle Worscht aus Hessen kommt, Schwarzsauer aus Ostpreussen rüberwanderte und Sauerfleisch aus Norden und Beuscherl aus Bayern[...]



Also bei "Breschlingsgsälz" hätte ich jetzt auf ein Innereiengericht vom jungen Wildschwein getippt!|rolleyes

Und "rüberwanderte"!? Noch nie gehört! Ist aber schon Norden/Ostfriesland gemeint? Dann müsste ich das eigentlich kennen|kopfkrat Wenn ich allerdings nach "rüberwanderte Norden" google, kommt als erstes Ergbenis genau Dein Post:q

Kutteln, Beuscherl, Bries... find ich ziemlich mies!

Mockturtle, Labskaus, Snirtjebraten... Darauf lohnt es sich zu warten!:vik:

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Justsu schrieb:


> Also bei "Breschlingsgsälz" hätte ich jetzt auf ein Innereiengericht vom jungen Wildschwein getippt!|rolleyes


Deswegen erklär ich ja immer so geduldig ;-)))


----------



## Franky (29. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Boah... Jetzt sone schöne Scheibe Sülze mit Bratkartoffeln... Und vorweg ne Mockturtle.... Und als Nachtisch Vanilleeis mit Ostfriesische Bohnsopp!


----------



## Justsu (29. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Boah... Jetzt sone schöne Scheibe Sülze mit Bratkartoffeln... Und vorweg ne Mockturtle.... Und als Nachtisch Vanilleeis mit Ostfriesische Bohnsopp!



Zum Glück sind gerade so einige Damen im Bekanntenkreis schwanger... Freu' mich schon auf die nächste Puppvisit mit Kinnertön! :vik:


----------



## angler1996 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Franky , ich erheische untertänigst eine Übersetzung:q
 diese Wortschöpfungen sind dem Arzgebirgler fremd;+


----------



## Franky (29. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sülze? Fleisch in aspik...
Bratkartoffeln? .........
vanilleeis sollte seit 1989 auch im Erzgebirge bekannt sein.... :q 
Ostfriesische Bohnensuppe? Eingelegte Rosinen... Zumeist in rum oder branntwein...

... Duck und wech.... :q:q


----------



## Welpi (29. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Thomas: Die Speck-Reiberdatschi schaun aber verschärft lecker aus...:k...

Tuschd Du da gar kein Topfen nei? 

(Gruss aus dem Lechrain )


----------



## Franky (29. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Quark in Kartoffelpufferteig???? Ich kenn bloss Kartoffeln, Zwiebeln, Eier und ein wenig Mehl - und viel Appelmuus!!!! :q


----------



## angler1996 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bleib mal schön hier#h
 Mockturtle - Schildkröte


----------



## Franky (29. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nee - Mockturtle ist "gefakte" Schildkrötensuppe. Traditionell Niedersächsisch mit großes Rind und/oder kleines Rind  (von englisch "to mock" -> spotten, aber auch nachahmen; mocked turtle soup -> Mockturtle )


----------



## Welpi (29. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Quark in Kartoffelpufferteig???? Ich kenn bloss Kartoffeln, Zwiebeln, Eier und ein wenig Mehl - und viel Appelmuus!!!! :q



So hats mei Oma gemacht und die Schwiegermama (und daher auch das Frauchen) machen es auch so....drum war ich erstaunt, dass kein Quark drin ist... werd mal verschärft googeln.


----------



## angler1996 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Welpi,
 vermutlich meinst Du eine Mischung aus gekochten und durchgedrückten Kartoffeln und Quark

 Das hier sind grüne , äh rohe Kartoffeln gerieben und Zwiebeln. ich reibe noch eine Gewürzgurke mit rein.
 Und dann Zucker und Apfelmuss oben drauf


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bisher quarklos - aber klasse Idee... 


Notiert..

U. a. deswegen liebe ich diesen Thread - man lernt immer wieder Neues..


----------



## Welpi (29. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Welpi,
> vermutlich meinst Du eine Mischung aus gekochten und durchgedrückten Kartoffeln und Quark



Die heissen bei uns Topfennudeln oder Fingernudeln....seeehr lecker mit Sauerkraut... oder einfach so, kühlschrankkalt beim Fernsehen...[emoji39]


----------



## Jose (29. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Welpi schrieb:


> @ Thomas: Die Speck-Reiberdatschi schaun aber verschärft lecker aus...:k...
> 
> Tuschd Du da gar kein Topfen nei?
> 
> (Gruss aus dem Lechrain )


in Reiberdatschi mag das angehen...



Franky schrieb:


> Quark in Kartoffelpufferteig???? Ich kenn bloss Kartoffeln, Zwiebeln, Eier und ein wenig Mehl - und viel Appelmuus!!!! :q



...bei kartoffelpuffern eher gar nicht und bei rievkooche (reibekuchen) schon gar nicht.

und die variante à la "tante käthe" (eine rievkooche-buud-betreiberin im köln-bonner-raum), die mit muskat, die ist auch nicht die begehrteste.


mehlige kartoffel (zur hälfte grob&fein gerieben, ei, salz, grob geriebene ZWIEBEL und 'n bisschen mehl zum binden.

ideal und (ähemm...) einzig richtig sind die mit eingelagerten kartoffeln, bloß nix frische, dann kann man sich auch das mehl sparen.

UND: die die müssen beim braten schwimmen, innen noch 'grün' sein!

apfelmus für traditionalisten, aktive schon mal mit rübenkraut - am besten aber heiß auffer hand auffer kirmes (vor oder nach dem backfisch...)




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bisher quarklos - aber klasse Idee...
> 
> 
> Notiert..
> ...



naja, wird eben was leckeres aber eben keine kantapperkantappers


den trööt liebe ich auch.

btw. ich mach gerade ne daube anglais, nenne die des besonderen datums wegen May Day, kommt alles bis auf die bitter orange rein, was irgendwann mal englisch gemuht, gemäht oder gegrunzt hat.

fotto folgt


ps: ich würd sogar schbädsle - aber die müssten dann schon hupro(100%)sein.
Thomas, verführ mich :m


----------



## Kauli11 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Jose,

Thomas, verführ mich, löste bei mir fürchterliches Kopfkino aus.:q


----------



## pennfanatic (29. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich liebe die Ei gerade, egal wie sie heissen. Reibekuchen, rievkoche, reiberdatschi. Wie auch immer.
Am liebsten frisch gemacht und pur


----------



## BallerNacken (29. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> ... "Spaghetti Bolonäse*"...
> 
> * versuch mal in Bologna, oder besser in ganz Italien, dieses "Gericht" zu bekommen..... :q



Kennen die überhaupt nicht. Man muss doch Ragù bestellen um zu bekommen was wir hier als "Bolognese" kenne, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so ist es - mi wesentlich weniger Tomate als bei uns gewohnt, und das Fleisch nicht Hack, sondern Würfel..


----------



## pennfanatic (29. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Viele Gerichte die wir hier essen gibt es in der angeblichen Heimat der Gerichte gar nicht...
Goulasch,
Shop suey
Viele pizzasorten usw.
Oder es gibt sie aber erst ist etwas ganz anderes, zb. Goulasch


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gulasch gibts - das ist aber ne Suppe - das was wir als Gulasch essen, ist eigentlich ein Pörkölt..


----------



## pennfanatic (29. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gulasch gibts - das ist aber ne Suppe - das was wir als Gulasch essen, ist eigentlich ein Pörkölt..


Genau das meine ich!


----------



## Zander Jonny (29. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> @ Jose,
> 
> Thomas, verführ mich, löste bei mir fürchterliches Kopfkino aus.:q



Jaaaaa bei mir das gleiche, hab mir nochmal Thomas sein Bild angeguckt und da war es schon zu spät |supergri

War aber lustig |rolleyes


----------



## Jose (29. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> @ Jose,
> 
> Thomas, verführ mich, löste bei mir fürchterliches Kopfkino aus.:q




au, jetzt bin ich auch auf horror :m


----------



## Kotzi (29. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab mir heute 2 Schollen und eine Kliesche mit ein paar Kartoffeln reingezogen, geht auch mal.


----------



## Ladi74 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute abend gabs mal kalt! 
Die Mitbringsel von der Smöla-Tour wurden verkostet. 
Rentier-/ Elch-Salami und Hvalpinner mit Butterbrot.

Morgen Mittag gibts Eierkuchen (Pfannkuchen) mit norwegischer Heidelbeermarmelade.
Freitag stehen Nudeln mit hausgemachter Tomatensoße auf dem Programm.
Samstag gibts gebratenes Dorschfilet mit Muttis Kartoffelsalat.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> au, jetzt bin ich auch auf horror :m



wegen der Nudeln?:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

alles leer gefressen an Frischware über  die Tage, muss erst mal einkaufen. Dann weiss ich auch erst, was es geben wird ..


----------



## Franky (30. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Ladi74 schrieb:


> Heute abend gabs mal kalt!
> Die Mitbringsel von der Smöla-Tour wurden verkostet.
> Rentier-/ Elch-Salami und Hvalpinner mit Butterbrot.
> 
> ...



Auha! Das klingt nach richtig Schmackofatz!
Wobei mir die Elchwurst nicht geschmeckt hat. War irgendwie VIEL zu streng. Die Rentiervariante war wesentlich besser!!! :q
Was noch besser als "norwegische Heidelbeermarmelade" ist, ist Marmelade aus norwegischen Heidelbeeren - selbstgemacht!!! :m Als Ersatz in heimischen Gefilden gibt es für mich dann nur die Bonne Maman Heidelbeere...


----------



## Ladi74 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Franky
Die Elchsalami ging. M.M. muss man erst das Etikett lesen um zu wissen dass da Elch drinne ist. 
Es gab im Joker nur die einfache, wo mal ein Elch dran lang gelaufen ist.

Für Heidelbeeren wars noch bissel früh, evtl. gabs noch tiefgefrohrene unter nem halben Meter Schnee. 
Dafür gabs Schneeflocken, Graupel, Wind und Dorsch satt!|supergri


----------



## Franky (30. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nee, ich hatte richtige Elch- und Rensalami... Wie gesagt: nicht so unbedingt mein Fall. Ganz anders das Elch-Steak, das ich mal essen durfte! :m
Aber davon ab - Dorsch satt ist immer geil!!!


----------



## pennfanatic (30. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Habe bisher erst einmal Elch oder Rentier Steak gegessen. Vor vielen Jahren auf rügen.
War super lecker......

Ist aber schon sehr lange her.....


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Frische,grobe Bratwurst.

Der Tellerrand gehört mir;-))

:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schnittlauch braucht noch - daher nur ein bisschen auf Salat drauf (dens zu Roschdbrodah mid Schbädsle gab)...

Ich hoffe aufs Wochenende...

2 mögliche Varianten:
Schnittlauch wachst jetzt wie Sau - Schnittlauchquark mit Pellkartoffel..

Schnittlauch wachst net so, dann Kardofflsalaad und Schnidsl als Beilage zum Schnittlauchquark....


----------



## pennfanatic (30. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute nur drei vier Minuten Eier  
Rente kommt erst morgen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (30. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schnittlauch braucht noch - daher nur ein bisschen auf Salat drauf (dens zu Roschdbrodah mid Schbädsle gab)...
> 
> Ich hoffe aufs Wochenende...
> 
> ...



Meiner ist erst um die 10cm, mein Schnittlauch :m


----------



## Jose (30. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Heute nur drei vier Minuten Eier
> Rente kommt erst morgen.




geduld und raffinesse sind gefragt: mach vier drei-minuten-eier :m


btw.: 
mein mandarinen-problem wird heute gelöst: saft & gin :vik:


----------



## pennfanatic (30. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hatte nur noch drei  

Ohne Saft wäre mir lieber....
Aber was dann mit den mandarinen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Aber was dann mit den mandarinen?


>> Scherbett


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sag ich doch penny.....

hab immer was inner tasche  hast immer was zu naschen



|wavey:
https://www.google.de/search?q=hab ...hWJLMAKHVaQCLwQBQgXKAA&biw=1004&bih=599&dpr=1


----------



## pennfanatic (30. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist das mit Alkohol?
Habe das schon mal gehört, weiß aber nicht genau was das ist


----------



## Jose (30. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Hatte nur noch drei
> 
> Ohne Saft wäre mir lieber....
> Aber was dann mit den mandarinen?




hab ja auch nicht gesagt, dass ich den saft trinke :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Scherbett ist die Urform des Sorbet, kommt aus dem arabischen..

Heisst "gefrorener bzw. kalter Tee"..

Schnee/Eis aus den Bergen wurde mit kaltem Tee und Fruchtsäften zum süßen vermischt..


----------



## pennfanatic (30. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ok, habe verstanden


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Süß alleine mag ich nicht so.

Aber mein gesalzenes Butter-Walnußkrokant ist der absolute Hammer.

Wasser in Pfanne, ordentlich Stück Butter und Zucker so viel, wie man man Karamell will, aufkochen, und wenns es anfängt bindend zu schäumen, grob gehackte Walnüsse rein und salzen nach Geschmack, bräunen nach Geschmack (einkalkulieren, dass das noch nachzieht!!!!) ..

In eine mit Alufolie ausgelegte Form geben, abkühlen lassen, raus aus Form, brechen....

Sowohl solo gut wie auch z. B. als Topping zu einem selber gemachten Vanilleeeis..


----------



## geeni (30. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oberhammer Thomas, wieviel Salz tust du da rein? nur so bissle oder also so das es noch süs ist oder? also so ne Messerspitze denk ich mal


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich mags gerne salziger, also schon gute Prise ..


----------



## Jose (30. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

fotto zu meiner daube anglaise.
 antiveganer mayday-mix mit lecker verwerteten püree-resten und als "mundfrisch" fein gehackter roher spitzkohl.
die rote sauerei drumrum ist "mein" tabasco-nachbau #6

lääääääcker


----------



## pennfanatic (30. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schaut gut aus.
Aber was ist das?


----------



## Jose (30. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

unansehnlich in nem rohr mit temperaturproblemen zusammengeschmortes fleisch englischer herkunft mit gebratenem pü und grün eben der spitzkohl.

und jetzt kommt der HAMMER


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (31. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Ich hab mir heute 2 Schollen und eine Kliesche mit ein paar Kartoffeln reingezogen, geht auch mal.



NEIN ,
hier gab`s mal Fisch ??? 
und das im Anglerboard  #6
#c :m


----------



## Jens_74 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Süß alleine mag ich nicht so.
> 
> Aber mein gesalzenes Butter-Walnußkrokant ist der absolute Hammer.



 Das sieht verdammt lecker aus... und eignet sich sicher nicht nur für Eis. Chinesisch mit Ente oder Hühnchen... probiere ich


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute frische Lammleber, Kartoffel-Möhrenpü und ne gute Portion Röstzwiebeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

geil  - Leber gehört zu meinen Lieblingsinnereien (wobei ich so gut wie alle Innereien mag...)..


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei uns in der Straße hat ein Syrer einen Laden aufgemacht,
frisches Lammfleisch bester Qualität 8,90 € das Kilo Keule.
Die Leber 1 Kg für 4,80.
Da kann man doch nicht widerstehen


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schwäbische Preise........


----------



## Andal (31. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Von heute morgen... ich hasse es zu warten, bis die richtig durchgezogen sind.


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht ja voll toll aus................als ob  sie bemalt wurden...das oberste mit einer rose.

#6


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mhhh, die Lammleber war einfach köstlich


----------



## Andal (31. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> sieht ja voll toll aus................als ob  sie bemalt wurden...das oberste mit einer rose.
> 
> #6



Jetzt wo du es sagst. :q Ist aber nur Kümmel und Chilliflocken. #h


----------



## Franky (31. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Salat is ferdsch und grill "läuft".........


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nachmittagssnack oder schon Abendessen?
;-))))


----------



## Franky (31. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mischung aus Mittag und Abendbrot... :m war sich lecker und wird morgen nochmal lecker sein! 
Kotelett vom bioschweinchen - einfach nur geil


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Salat is ferdsch und grill "läuft".........



bei best wetter......bei uns auch...büschen drauf:m


----------



## Franky (31. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auha - der 57er Weber ist aber neu, oder?
Bei mir sah es ähnlich aus - jedoch noch mit Rinderfilet und dem Bio-Kotelett, ohne Grillfackeln. Sonst baugleich :m


----------



## Jose (31. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> NEIN ,
> hier gab`s mal Fisch ???
> und das im Anglerboard  #6
> #c :m




auch mehr ein sporadischer leckerkochen-leser :m

schaugst du: #*6697*

und hah! nimm das, AB-schmäher *|rolleyes







*


----------



## Jens_74 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gegrillt wird nächste Woche... :q


----------



## schlotterschätt (31. März 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Von heute morgen... ich hasse es zu warten, bis die richtig durchgezogen sind.



Ick habe meine frischen Heringe am letzten Samstag in die "Bismarck"- Brühe geschmissen und habe den ersten vor lauter Geilheit gestern gekostet. Naja, n' bißchen Essig und 'n bißchen Salz hinterher, Zucker war okay. Aber ansonsten ganz lecker...|rolleyes
Warten is' einfach Scheixxe............:m


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Auha - der 57er Weber ist aber neu, oder?
> Bei mir sah es ähnlich aus - jedoch noch mit Rinderfilet und dem Bio-Kotelett, ohne Grillfackeln. Sonst baugleich :m


der 57er  bj2015  VA rost  lag schon 16std ein swein drauf;-))

heute ein schnell lecker:m


----------



## Hering 58 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> der 57er  bj2015  VA rost  lag schon 16std ein swein drauf;-))
> 
> heute ein schnell lecker:m



Heringsfilet mit Pellkartoffeln.


----------



## Franky (2. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> der 57er  bj2015  VA rost  lag schon 16std ein swein drauf;-))



In der Zeit lag aber dann nicht mehr viel drauf, oder???? Ich kriege meinen Rost nicht mehr so sauber... Trotz Messingbürste und Bohrmaschine - und Gasbrenner!


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

deins ist grill chrome.........bekommst nicht meer so sauber!

heute wieder ein schnell lecker:m
melierstr.  Karbonade


----------



## Andal (2. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Grillroste muss man immer blitzeblank scheuern. Damit auch jedes mal alles schön anpappt! #6


----------



## Franky (2. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> deins ist grill chrome.........bekommst nicht meer so sauber!
> 
> heute wieder ein schnell lecker:m
> melierstr.  Karbonade



Njed towaritsch  VA. Klapprost... Seit 5 Jahren im Gebrauch und voll eingebrannt :q


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

na guck.

2jahre

geht noch;-)


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

+++++erste mal ....abba lecker hände..........


----------



## Jose (2. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> +++++erste mal ....abba lecker hände..........



möhren, grünzeig und kichererbsen? jetzt versteh ich deine grillprobleme


----------



## Franky (2. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> möhren, grünzeig und kichererbsen? jetzt versteh ich deine grillprobleme



Touché... :q
Darum ist das Ding auch blitzblank - wahrscheinlich mit Elektroheizstab darunter, damit das Jemüs nicht so stark erhitzt wird... :q


----------



## Jose (2. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

helft mich mal:
habsch geschenkt bekommen aber keine idee wie zuzubereiten.
der lappen ist so 3 cm dick.

macht hinne, will das ding HEUTE :k:k:k:k:k:k
als gegengift


----------



## Jose (2. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ihr lasst mich hungern....


----------



## Franky (2. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Im Backofen bei knapp 60° C mit ein paar Kräutern (Thymian/Rosmarin-Zweige) eine Stunde "ziehen" lassen und anschließend in der heissen (Eisen)pfanne mit ein paar Röstaromen versehen. Pfeffer, Salz und Mampf!


----------



## Jose (2. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

danke #6 
heiz ich mal an


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

seeeehr gut Franky, hast aufgepasst ;-)


----------



## Jose (2. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

haaach, gottseidank jetzt keine den "kleinen Jose"-verunsichernde diskussion  #6.

das wird aber eine HARTE STUNDE... :m

kleines lamento am rande: ich hatte mal ne Crêpière aus gusseisen, so 4 kg schwer, im rucksack über hunderte von kilometern aus der bretagne heimgeführt.

ist in trennungs- oder umzugswirren unter die räder gekommen. vermiss ich jeden 2. tag.

heute ist so einer...


----------



## Franky (2. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich kann doch mein Herb nich verhungern lassen! :q:m
Als Ersatz für Deine Crepiere kannst Du Dich ja mal mit einer Petromax Gusseisenpfanne anfreunden:
http://www.petromax.de/px-produkte/feuerpfanne-mit-pfannenstiel/?portfolioID=28
Ich empfehle die 20er und 30er  Absolut bezahl- und unkaputtbar. Dazu sehr gut verarbeitet!


----------



## Jose (2. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

franky, weisst doch: ich bin ein ganz harter. eisen hab ich am start :m

dein link führt aber, verzeih, in modernes gedrisse.
meine Crêpière war einfach eine 1cm eisenplatte mit nem 1mm rand.
war so vor, lass mich rechnen - ferne jugend, 40 jahren der Crêpe-standard.
heut ist alles nur "teflon"-teflon:, sprich scheixxx


----------



## Franky (2. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Na dann kann ja nix mehr schiefgehn! :m
Ich gönne mir gleich 'ne schöne Zwetschge und versuche damit die Reaktion auf Birkenpollen zu mildern...


----------



## Jens76 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Im Backofen bei knapp 60° C mit ein paar Kräutern (Thymian/Rosmarin-Zweige) eine Stunde "ziehen" lassen und anschließend in der heissen (Eisen)pfanne mit ein paar Röstaromen versehen. Pfeffer, Salz und Mampf!


Blöde Frage:
Könnte ich so nen Klumpen auch einschweissen, Stunde bei 60 Grad Wasser in Thermomix, und dann auf'n Grill?
Hab ich gehört, kommt mir nicht richtig vor! [emoji4] 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franky (2. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Klar - auch da gilt: Kräuter mit in die Tüte rein. Wie Du auf ca. 60° C Kerntemperatur kommst, ohne den Klumpen zu verbrennen, ist wurscht. Du solltest nur nicht das Messer da drin kreisen lassen - wenn dann ohne Tüte!  Lecker gekochtes Rinderhack.... :q:m
Der Grill muss nur RICHTIG heiss sein. Dicke Stücke Buchenholzkohle sind ideal. Zwar nicht so lange heiss, wie Briketts, aber dafür wesentlich heisser! Damit hab ich meinen Kugelgrill schon auf weit über 400° C gebracht!!!
Ideal ist dafür dieser "Beefer" als Oberhitzegrill, wo ich auch dran am Basteln bin. Aber mangels Nerv und Zeit, liegt das Material momentan nur im Regal.


----------



## Jens76 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danköööö! Wird ausprobiert!

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (2. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schmacht 

danke für den support, ist super geworden

(was das miese fotto nicht verrät: fleisch nicht annähernd so dunkel aber "röstaroma" pur. eingestreut selbst eingelegter grüner pfeffer, meerrettich pur, geknofelte dosenerbsen und, sorry, rohe klöße ausm beutel

schmeckt besser als fotto aussieht :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

lecker essen|wavey:


----------



## Jose (2. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

was ich bemerkenswert finde: das fett, das mir immer irgendwie nicht so lecker daher kam, nach der backofen-kür kommt das sowas von geschmeidig und 'unfettig' daher, dass es aufm teller auch keine reste gibt.
sogar katz ist begeistert.


----------



## angler1996 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jose, jedes der Teile , die Du auf dem Teller hast, sieht gut aus, insbesondere das Fleisch, sieht lecker aus.

 Aber -Griene Klies aus'm Beidl und dos uhne Brieh, wäre für mich ein NoGo
 Ich würd die in Scheiben schneiden und mit braten, dann bekommen die Geschmack, nur so als Gedanke


----------



## Jose (2. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hast schon recht - aber da zeit knapp, der tag nur 24 std und dem leben in meinem alter auch schon zur eile drängt: man verzeihe mir die beutelknödel.
andererseits: mach ich selber ECHTE grüne´, dann isses so lecker, da gibts dann gar nix mehr außer den grienen knödels


----------



## angler1996 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bei mir schon, ne kräftige Brieh hätt ich schon ganz gern dazu, mr muss scha die Klies eidtischen kenne:m
 und wenn sich do noch e hosenbäh drnebn verirrt lass'ch das a ne liegn


----------



## BallerNacken (3. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> bei mir schon, ne kräftige Brieh hätt ich schon ganz gern dazu, mr muss scha die Klies eidtischen kenne:m
> und wenn sich do noch e hosenbäh drnebn verirrt lass'ch das a ne liegn



Ich hoffe bei Dir ist alles gut? Der Text sieht nach nem mittelschweren Schlaganfall aus. 

Beherrsche drei Sprachen recht gut, aber das da? ;+;+


----------



## Franky (3. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



BallerNacken schrieb:


> Ich hoffe bei Dir ist alles gut? Der Text sieht nach nem mittelschweren Schlaganfall aus.
> 
> Beherrsche drei Sprachen recht gut, aber das da? ;+;+



In dem Fall muss ich Dir recht geben. Das einzige, was ich im zweiten Satz verstanden habe, ist was von wegen "Hosenbäh". Aber ich will nicht weiter ausführen, was ich darunter verstehe............ |uhoh:


----------



## jaunty_irl (3. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Er meint ne kräftige brühe hätte er schon gern dazu damit er die klösse ditschen kann. Was hosenbäh bedeutet ist mir aber nicht klar ^^

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> schmacht
> 
> danke für den support, ist super geworden
> 
> ...



Dein Fleisch sieht ganz köstlich aus, aber mir persönlich wäre im Gesamtpaket das deutlich sichtbare, kulinarische Gefälle in die Beilagenperipherie zu steil...



Franky schrieb:


> Das einzige, was ich im zweiten Satz verstanden habe, ist was von wegen "Hosenbäh". Aber ich will nicht weiter ausführen, was ich darunter verstehe............ |uhoh:



Nicht mit Husenbäh verwechseln!|znaika:

Da Koläch kimmt von do, wu de Hasen Hosen haaßen un de Hosen Husen .


----------



## Franky (3. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> franky, weisst doch: ich bin ein ganz harter. eisen hab ich am start :m
> 
> dein link führt aber, verzeih, in modernes gedrisse.
> meine Crêpière war einfach eine 1cm eisenplatte mit nem 1mm rand.
> ...



Ma eben "ausm Nähkästschn" geplaudert... Meine Uroma väterlicherseits hatte eine stählerne Pfanne alte 28 cm Pfanne, wie Vattern berichtete. Das war der Boden einer französischen Granate aus dem 1. WK, die mein Uropa (Schiffbauer) dazu umfunktioniert hatte. Leider ist das Ding von meiner Oma Anfang der 60er entsorgt worden, als "moderne Küchengeräte" in der "Wirtschaftswunderzeit" die Haushalte überschwemmten.
Das "Witzige" daran: dieser Mörser wurde von  Le Creusot gebaut.... :q


----------



## Köppi67 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jaunty_irl schrieb:


> Er meint ne kräftige brühe hätte er schon gern dazu damit er die klösse ditschen kann. Was hosenbäh bedeutet ist mir aber nicht klar ^^
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


Das "Hosenbäh" kann nur ein "Hasenbein", sprich Hasen- oder Kaninchenschenkel sein.

Sprich, er hätte nichts dagegen, wenn neben der Sosse zum "Ditschen" noch ein Kaninchenschenkel wäre ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und ich dachte, die kauen jetzt Jeans im Osten.............

(sorry, Jungs, konnts mir echt nicht verkneifen ;-))))


----------



## jaunty_irl (3. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hasenbein. Wieso bin ich da nich selbst drauf gekommen[emoji23] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## angler1996 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke der Nachfrage #h, nix Herzinfarkt

 Die Übersetzungen gibt es ja nun schon


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Speck kartoffel salat


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Speck kartoffel salat



Nobbi,
du hast noch was vom Leben !!!!  #6#6


----------



## Torkel (3. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Köfte vom türkischem Supermarkt, einfach geil


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hatte iwie noch bock auf pfannkuchenteig............dann aber wieder nicht.

alles in backofen:m


----------



## Jose (3. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

habs mal wieder gemacht: paté de atum


----------



## Jose (3. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und ich dachte, die kauen jetzt Jeans im Osten.............
> 
> (sorry, Jungs, konnts mir echt nicht verkneifen ;-))))




ist ja schon fast russenflaming :m :m :m


----------



## angler1996 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hab ein dickes Fell, könnte ja auch antworten, dass das ja eher typisch für ein anderes deutsches Stämmchen ist:m
 die da irgendwo im Südwesten hocken:q


----------



## ollidaiwa (4. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schweinefillet mit (Lidl) Bärlauchbandnudeln, Champingnons, Lauchzwiebeln, getrocknete Tomaten in Weißweinfrischkäsesauce.
Konnte man gut essen.

Ich persönlich fand die Bärlauchbandnudeln nicht so toll.
Gummiartig und Bärlauch kommt nicht wirklich durch.


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Schweinefillet mit (Lidl) Bärlauchbandnudeln, Champingnons, Lauchzwiebeln, getrocknete Tomaten in Weißweinfrischkäsesauce.
> Konnte man gut essen.
> 
> Ich persönlich fand die Bärlauchbandnudeln nicht so toll.
> Gummiartig und Bärlauch kommt nicht wirklich durch.



Sieht seeeehr geil aus, und mal richtig schlozig #6


----------



## Jose (4. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

spitzkohlsalat, selbstgeschnitzte fritten, eigene majo, eigenes tabasco und zwei gebratene fremd-hähnchenschenkel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

viel Stress, wenig Zeit - Kühltruhe wird immer leerer (Gott sei gedankt für Froster voll mit selbst Gekochtem)!!

Heute Abend eine etwas ungewöhnliche Zusammenstellung, war bei Muttern früher aber oft Samstagabendessen, daher für mich absoluter Genuss:
Rinderroulade (klassisch, Speck, Zwiebel, Gruke, Senf) mit Reis und Salat...


----------



## ollidaiwa (5. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Thunfischsalat mit Kresse ausm Balkonkasten.


----------



## petri28 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> viel Stress, wenig Zeit - Kühltruhe wird immer leerer (Gott sei gedankt für Froster voll mit selbst Gekochtem)!!
> 
> Heute Abend eine etwas ungewöhnliche Zusammenstellung, war bei Muttern früher aber oft Samstagabendessen, daher für mich absoluter Genuss:
> Rinderroulade (klassisch, Speck, Zwiebel, Gruke, Senf) mit Reis und Salat...


Mit Reis???#c
 ein NO GO (für mich) wenn, 
 dann Spätzle oder Klöse:m


----------



## PAFischer (5. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aus der Not geboren und doch sau lecker.
Ich nenns liebevoll den Bayerndöner.

Gezupfter Schweinebraten mit Krautsalat und frisch geriebenem Kren in einem Vinschgerl mit Bärlauchbutter.

Ich bin begeistert 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franky (5. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



petri28 schrieb:


> Mit Reis???#c
> ein NO GO (für mich) wenn,
> dann Spätzle oder Klöse:m



Da muss ich zustimmen - minimal Salzkartoffeln, aber nie nich Grassaat!


----------



## petri28 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Aus der Not geboren und doch sau lecker.
> Ich nenns liebevoll den Bayerndöner.
> 
> Gezupfter Schweinebraten mit Krautsalat und frisch geriebenem Kren in einem Vinschgerl mit Bärlauchbutter.
> ...


Klingt sau lecker, jetzt noch ein Foto nachschieben, oder ist er schon verspeist?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



petri28 schrieb:


> Mit Reis???#c
> ein NO GO (für mich) wenn,
> dann Spätzle oder Klöse:m


Wusst ich, dass das nicht jeder verstehen kann..


----------



## PAFischer (5. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bayerndöner....mit einem Haps war er im Mund 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eine Betrachtung von der österreichischen Kabarettistin Lisa Eckhart zum Thema Biofleisch (sinngemäß):
Sie würde nie verstehen, warum die Leute heutzutage alle Fleisch von glücklichen Tieren essen wollen..

Eigentlich sollte man Tiere aus Massenhaltung essen, die eh unglücklich sind und wohl kaum so ein Leben wollen.
Statt ausgerechnet noch die paar wenigen glücklichen Tiere umzubringen..

Muss man mal drüber nachsinnieren..

Heute meine Rindsroulade war jedenfalls von meinem Rindermetzger (habe unterschiedliche für Rind und  Schwein), kein Bio....


----------



## Jose (5. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das besondere ist, die waren noch mal im ofen um auf temperatur zu kommen: warmes geräuchertes mit tomaten, petersilie und meerrettich.

hmmhh


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Jose, ist warm gemacht schon gekocht ?#c


----------



## JottU (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zum Abendessen mal was rustikales. Nen schönen "Strammen Max". Durch  meinen Übereifer, beim Schinken schneiden, ne ganz schön große Portion geworden.


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

abba lecker und das eigelb .............noch.

gutenA   hab hunger

|wavey:


----------



## Andal (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Strammer Max mit Toastbrot!?


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

.................aber das erste Bild sagt doch alles...............Hasselröder und das Brot ist Waidgerecht..................da kann uns Petra garnix.



;-))))


----------



## JottU (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nöö, sowas ess ich nich. Ist ein Landbrot mit Oliven ausm BBA. Da wird die Kruste nicht so braun.


----------



## Andal (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dann hat es getäuscht. Ich kenn es halt mit ganz normalem Mischbrot, was auch immer da vermischt wurde.


----------



## Jose (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Jose, ist warm gemacht schon gekocht ?#c



nickesse, nur von kühlschranktemperatur auf geschmeidige 60° gebracht


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



JottU schrieb:


> Zum Abendessen mal was rustikales. Nen schönen "Strammen Max". Durch  meinen Übereifer, beim Schinken schneiden, ne ganz schön große Portion geworden.



na, nicht nur beim Schinken schneiden ganz große Portion geworden #d
Mit zwei Eiern aus Bild 1 hast Du letztlich 3 super Stramme Maxen in Bild 2 gezaubert, Respekt :m

Alter, das sieht so lecker aus............,
........eigentlich jetzt um diese Zeit fast strafbar ....

Lieben Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## Jens_74 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das Bier is okay  und bei der Butter geb ich mal 100% , ich nehme auch fast nur die Arla !!! Oh man ich bekomme Hunger... aber gehe besser ins Bett.


----------



## Franky (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und? Hat einer von Euch beiden die Beherrschung verloren? :q:q


----------



## Jens_74 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Endlich mein erster frischer Spargel.


----------



## Franky (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Irgendein Banause hat mal behauptet, das beste am Spargel sei das Schnitzel mit der Hollandaise - das zweitbeste der Schinken dazu... :q:q:q
Schaut gut aus! Mal sehen, wie und was der hier morgen kostet. Hatte dieses Jahr noch keinen.


----------



## Jose (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hat einer erfahrung mit meerrettichpulver?

wieder das übliche desaster: 1,5 kg (koch)kabeljau [1,56 €/kg] und 
*KEIN MEERRETTICH *
im haus #q

will ich never ever!!!


----------



## pennfanatic (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Thema spargel!
Am besten direkt vom Bauern.
Der hat eventuell auch 2.Wahl.
Vielleicht krumm, aber die schmecken genau so!


----------



## Jens_74 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Noch ist er recht teuer... aber scheiß drauf, ich liebe Spargel und er war mega lecker.
 Geht recht spät los dieses Jahr, Stände gibs noch nicht viele.


----------



## pennfanatic (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hier findest du schon reichlich stände.
Aber wenig bauernläden, die direkt ab Hof verkaufen


----------



## Jose (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht lecker aus.
ein spargelessen fängt bei mir nicht an unter nem kilo/person, nur butter und sonst gar nix, absolut beilagenfrei.

deshalb wird auch immer mehr spargel gemacht als besagtes kilo, 
spargel-overdose sozusagen.

leb aber auch in ner spargelgegend, K-B-bucht, und das vorgebirge ist einfach ein erd-, him-, brombeer und spargel "gebirge".


edit: vergessen: gab hähnchenunterschenkel 'piripiri' und in etwa 35 minuten "Augustes Käsekuchen".


----------



## LOCHI (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So denn


----------



## Jose (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



LOCHI schrieb:


> So denn



räucheraal mit tofu?  :vik:


----------



## honeybee (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> sieht lecker aus.
> ein spargelessen fängt bei mir nicht an unter nem kilo/person, nur butter und sonst gar nix, absolut beilagenfrei.



So isses hier.....Spargel muss...Beilage kann.:vik:
Meine besser hälfte sagte letztes Jahr zu mir, als ich sagte, es gibt Spargel...."und was gibts dazu?" 
Antwort: Nix, aber ich kann Dir ne Kartofel dazu machen.

Der Gesichtsausdruck war Gold wert.....

Heute gabs Gefüllt Paprikaschote und Reis, morgen gibts Tote Oma, Sauerkraut und Kartoffeln und Sonntag.....Reh oder Wilde Sau.....habe ich schon fertig eingefroren aber vergessen die Beutel zu beschriften. Überraschung also |rolleyes


----------



## Franky (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> räucheraal mit tofu?  :vik:



Panause... Auf den Podn! :q

@ lochi: fehlt nur Lütt un Lütt... :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute den ganzen Tag unterwegs gewesen - Döner vom Lieblingstürken am Ortseingang bei Rückkehr--

Ned gkochd  - aber schmeggd un sadd....


----------



## LOCHI (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lütt un lütt?

Bier gibts :m


----------



## Franky (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dat is dat eine Lütt.... Ne schöne Linie oder 'n Jubi Akkavit noch und dat annere Lütt is vollständig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (8. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Und? Hat einer von Euch beiden die Beherrschung verloren? :q:q



Ne, ich nicht, war ein Held ....
.....aber ich hab gelitten ...|kopfkrat


----------



## Jose (8. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

apropos vorratshaltung u.ä.
mein tabasco sieht gar nicht gut aus, halb leer nämlich.
bei  ner minim-reifezeit von 4 wochen sollte ich langsam mal neues ansetzen - am markt gibts die cayenne-chilis aber z.zt. nicht. 
merda!  ¡mierda! merde! 

mir kriecht die kalte panik unter die haut :q


----------



## Andal (8. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nimm halt zwischenzeitlich die Endstufe von der Srirachasoße. Die peppert auch ordentlich.


----------



## Jose (8. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Andal, ist nicht so mein geschmack, ich mag den essig-geschmack à la tabasco.
scharfes bis schärfstes gibts reichlich, sogar Ü16 :m


----------



## Jens_74 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mal was anderes. Kennt sich jemand gut mit Süßkartoffeln aus ? Hab grad Süßkartoffel Pommes getestet, weil ich die morgen Mittag machen möchte. Sau lecker aber viel Arbeit. Kann ich die heute schon schnippeln oder werden die wie normale Kartoffeln auch braun. Ich denk nicht, aber bin nicht sicher.



Vielleicht hat jemand nen Rat.


----------



## Jose (8. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

weiß ich nicht.
was machste bei treudeutschen kartoffeln, dass sie nicht braun werden?
in salzwasser einlegen, weil da oxidiert wohl was.

würde ich mit süßkartoffeln auch machen.
mit deutschland sowieso #6


----------



## Jose (8. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

auch ohne meerrettich, aber mal n ganz neuer blickwinkel:
nicht vor,
nicht während
sondern 'erledigt':
1 kg kabeljaujaujaujau #6

s c h m a c h t ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geiles Foto!!!!!


----------



## PAFischer (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*






Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PAFischer (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

War genauso gut wie es aussieht 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Noch geileres Foto ;-)))

schmacht...


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist von der Sau noch was da??
Ich komm vorbei


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gräte gut alles gut;-)


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute auch mal wieder schnell....lecker essen.

ein nobbi
ein schwein
ein pilz
ein zwiebel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da hat einer Zeit ;-)))

Klasse


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da hat einer Zeit ;-)))
> 
> Klasse


war zwei tage draußen..... und stinke nach buchenholz;-))

will nur hause.......


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

....


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schön gebacken und noch super-a point!

Respekt !!

Bei mir gabs nur aufgewärmtes Rahmgeschnetzteltes mit Schbädsle und Salad wg. zu viel Arbeit..


----------



## familienvater (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> war zwei tage draußen..... und stinke nach buchenholz;-))
> 
> will nur hause.......



Moin Nobbi ,
wieso stinkst Du nach Buchenholz ???
Zwei Tage nur geräuchert ????|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Schönen Abend noch 
vom familienvater|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nö, der riecht immer so ;-)))

:q:q:q:q

sorry, nobbi, konnts mir nicht verkneifen ;-))


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

na also geht doch.....................ein paar forellen mußten in hartenholm vergoldet werden.

und lecker#g


----------



## familienvater (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> na also geht doch.....................ein paar forellen mußten in hartenholm vergoldet werden.
> 
> und lecker#g[/QUOTE
> Und dann gibts Schweinefilet ???#d#d#d
> ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und es soll mal wieder lecker kesseln:m
http://www.abendblatt.de/region/nor...841/Werner-Rennen-Es-soll-wieder-kesseln.html


----------



## Kauli11 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> auch ohne meerrettich, aber mal n ganz neuer blickwinkel:
> nicht vor,
> nicht während
> sondern 'erledigt':
> ...



Sparsame Schwaben machten sich früher von den Mittelgräten schöne Kämme. 

#h


----------



## Jens_74 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rind, Süßkartoffelpommes (normale und violette), Pfeffersoße und Gemüse... Die Kartoffeln sind über Nacht nicht braun geworden, auch ohne Salzwasser.
 Die Pommes muss man mal probiert haben, sehr lecker (und ich bin eigentlich gar kein Pommes Liebhaber).


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6son büschen Rinderwahnsinn könnte ich auch noch ab#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Die Pommes muss man mal probiert haben, sehr lecker (und ich bin eigentlich gar kein Pommes Liebhaber).


zweimal in der Frit?


----------



## Jens_74 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Pommes zusammen und danach das Gemüse.
 Hab ne Tefal Actifry bekommen (Heißluftfritte), die musste natürlich am WE mehrfach getestet werden.
 Die meiste Arbeit ist das Schnippeln... würzen musste net groß, nur bisschen Salz, Pfeffer. Süßkartoffeln haben einen sehr schönen Eigengeschmack.


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Klingt zwar Doof............aber das Schnippeln mag ich .
hobbykoch

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aaah, Heissluft..

ich meinte zweimal fritiert klassisch:
Einmal bei ca 149 Grad farblos garen, abfetten, dann kurz vorm servieren bei 180 Graf braun und knusprig fertig fritieren..

Mit so ner Heissluftfrit hab ich aber auch keine Erfahrung (als alter Sack: modernes Teufelzeuchs.. ;-)))


----------



## Jens_74 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Klingt zwar Doof............aber das Schnippeln mag ich .
> hobbykoch
> 
> |wavey:


 
 Auch bei Süßkartoffeln ;+ :q Schale wie Baumrinde und äußerst hart die Dinger. Aber Vorsicht beim zubereiten, werden schneller weich als normale Kartoffeln. Haste schnell Bampf, aber Süßkartoffelpürree ist auch lecker :q


----------



## Jens_74 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> aaah, Heissluft..
> 
> ich meinte zweimal fritiert klassisch:
> Einmal bei ca 149 Grad farblos garen, abfetten, dann kurz vorm servieren bei 180 Graf braun und knusprig fertig fritieren..
> ...



 Ich kenne mich nun wieder nicht mit normalen Frittis aus. Nie eine besessen :q
 Du kannst die auch auf dem Backblech im Ofen machen, kein Problem.
 Meine Heißluftfritte hat nur eine Stufe und da stellste nur die Zeit ein. 35 Minuten ist gut.
 Egal ob vorher gekocht die Pommes oder nicht.
 Beides mal ein sehr schmackhaftes Ergebnis. Nur wenn kochen dann nicht länger als 3 bis 5 Minuten, sonst Matsch.
 Der kleine Vorteil beim Kochen -> beim Ausdampfen bildet sich eine kleine Haut die es dann ein wenig knuspriger macht. Ich habe aber keinen signifikanten Unterschied bemerkt.


----------



## pennfanatic (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Habe weder die eine noch die andere fritteuse..
Wenn fritten, dann klassisch an der Bude


----------



## Jose (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Heute auch mal wieder schnell....lecker essen.
> 
> ein nobbi
> ein schwein
> ...




...und jetze ein verdammt hungriger Jose.

männo, sieht das lecker und nach richtig schmacht aus.

gut angebrachte zeit !


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rot----weiß


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ...und jetze ein verdammt hungriger Jose.
> 
> männo, sieht das lecker und nach richtig schmacht aus.
> 
> gut angebrachte zeit !


Jose   ganz ganz erlich.............ich war nach zwei Tagen voll.

Hat die Frau gemacht.

erlichesschwein


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> apropos vorratshaltung u.ä.
> mein tabasco sieht gar nicht gut aus, halb leer nämlich.
> bei  ner minim-reifezeit von 4 wochen sollte ich langsam mal neues ansetzen - am markt gibts die cayenne-chilis aber z.zt. nicht.
> merda!  ¡mierda! merde!
> ...


Selbstgemachter Tabasco!?!|kopfkrat

Verrätst Du, wie Du den machst?

Leider sind die schärfsten Chillies, die ich hier in Norwegen bisher bekommen hab, zwar gerade gut genug für einen Mädchen-Kindergeburtstag, aber neugierig bin ich trotzdem...


----------



## Andal (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Leider sind die schärfsten Chillies, die ich hier in Norwegen bisher bekommen hab, zwar gerade gut genug für einen Mädchen-Kindergeburtstag, aber neugierig bin ich trotzdem...



 Also ich hab die Norweger jetzt auch nicht so als die großen Gewürzliebhaber kennengelernt, wenn man mal von Salz absieht!


----------



## Jose (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Selbstgemachter Tabasco!?!|kopfkrat
> 
> Verrätst Du, wie Du den machst?
> 
> Leider sind die schärfsten Chillies, die ich hier in Norwegen bisher bekommen hab, zwar gerade gut genug für einen Mädchen-Kindergeburtstag, aber neugierig bin ich trotzdem...




rezept ist: 1kg Chilis, 100g Salz und 150ml Essig.

alles andere erfährst du hier

ich habs 4 wochen fermentieren lassen #4665 was du da siehst war mit 400 gr
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4580590&postcount=4665


----------



## Jens_74 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und welchen Essig empfiehlst du dazu ? Wenn ich das richtig überflogen habe ist ja der Essig sehr ausschlaggebend für das Ergebnis... das muss ich auch mal probieren.


----------



## Jose (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ganz normalen weißweinessig


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ganz normalen weißweinessig



und ich ..wir brauchen da nochmal ein Tip

wo bekomme ich 1kg Chilis her|wavey:


----------



## Jose (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gute frage

hab ich ja schon geschrieben, dass es z.zt. sehr mau damit aussieht.
gibt aber etliche online-anbieter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bei mir heute Abend schbädslesfei.....

etwas frisch gekochtes Kassler, warm eingelegt in Zwiebel-Vinaigrette, heute Abend dann verfeinert mit frischem Schnittlauch und Radieschenwürfel, dazu dann Bratkartoffel und Salat ..
Frühlingsessen ;-)


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Thomas traut sich an richtiges Essen.
Da keimt Hoffnung auf, dass aus ihm noch ein richtiger Gourmet wird. so ganz ohne Schbädsle


----------



## pennfanatic (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Brauche nie neue wathose, das wird bei meinen füssen teuer.
Daher küche auf sparkurs !


----------



## Kotzi (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Für wenn zu viel Arbeit mit Süßkartoffelpommes.
Im Edeka gibts die als TK Fertigware in echt gut essbar für die Frittöse oder den Backofen.


----------



## Jose (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

frittierte sauer marinierte auberginen mit frittierten hähnchenschenkelresten, die nicht beizeiten weggelaufen sind.

könnte schwer im magen liegen...

ach, hätt ich doch nur schbädsle gemacht :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ach mann,
jetzt hab ich wieder hunger.......ich gehe eiNfach zu bett;-))


----------



## angler1996 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jose, mein Retter:m|wavey:
 Aubergine sauer  mariniert geht wie?
 Hab jetzt erst wieder so ein Stück mit genommen , so recht kann ich damit nix anfangen 
 wenn Dir noch mehr dazu einfällt, bitte her damit, muss Punkte sammeln:q


----------



## Jose (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

machste reichlich marinade essig, öl, pfeffer, knofi, salz.
auberginen so 1cm dicke scheiben, alles in ne plastiktüte, vermischen und marinieren lassen. je länger desto saurer (nicht nur die wartezeit).

wenn du magst machste dir nen frittierteig - ich machs ohne.

nun noch frittieren...

das mit "...vorher salzen und ne stunde warten und so wg. bitter..." halte ich was für pussies.

schale ist ein bisschen hart, innen sind sie aber lecker und weich


----------



## BallerNacken (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> gute frage
> 
> hab ich ja schon geschrieben, dass es z.zt. sehr mau damit aussieht.
> gibt aber etliche online-anbieter.


Beste Adresse die ich für Chilis kenne: https://www.pepperworldhotshop.de/pflanzen/

Bisher waren die chilis besser als alles was man im Supermarkt bekommt. Was aber auch nicht schwer ist. |supergri
Die haben auch die ganz extremen Sorten hier und hier! Die sind für Ungeübte als gefährlich einzustufen!


----------



## angler1996 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ok, danke, werde ich probieren,
 Frittieren will ich zwar nicht, sondern ab auf den Grill,
 habe bis dato immer etwas Öl genommen und dien Scheiben damit eingepammt
 Kenn das als Beilage beim Griechen zu 
 Lammkeule, war immer gut, hab's nur nicht so hinbekommen#h


----------



## Jose (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

danke für den link, der hat aber auch die aktuelle frische-chili-schwäche: 
_"Wir benachrichtigen dich, sobald der Artikel wieder verfügbar ist."_

das ist ja der augenblickliche driss,
an pflanzen wäre ich nur an anderen interessiert :m


----------



## Andal (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> an pflanzen wäre ich nur an anderen interessiert :m



Das wäre doch auch mal eine Idee für einen erheiternden Dipp, oder als Pesto Hollandaise! :vik:


----------



## Jose (10. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

natürlich zu schbädsle |rolleyes


----------



## pennfanatic (11. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Chili gibt es hier in guter Qualität im türkischen Supermarkt.
bei denen ist auch alles gemüse meiner Meinung nach immer frischer und besser.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> natürlich zu schbädsle |rolleyes



Du meinst Chilischbädsle extra für Thomas ?|bigeyes


----------



## Franky (11. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kasspatzen extra hot... :q


----------



## Jens_74 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eigentlich ne interessante Vorstellung. Ich würde die kosten wollen :q


----------



## Andal (11. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schbäddsle mit Bärlauch klappt und schmeckt hervorragend, warum nicht auch mit Pepperoni!? #6


----------



## Jens_74 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jetzt bekomm ich Appetit auf Schbäddsle... heute gibs aber wieder Spargel :q


----------



## Franky (11. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Alter Schwede, ääh Schwabe... Weisslacker, Bergkäse, Chili und Zwiebeln - was eine explosive Mischung! Da will ich nicht in der Nähe sein!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, ääh Schwabe... Weisslacker, Bergkäse, Chili und Zwiebeln - was eine explosive Mischung! Da will ich nicht in der Nähe sein!!



so Etwas sollte man mal extra für Thomas kreieren|evil:


----------



## Jose (11. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute gibts SPARGEL 

2 kg 5.-€, vom markt (ausverkauf 17:30), eigentlich 1 kg 3,50.

sicher nicht in Alfterer qualität, wird eben etwas mehr geschält.
der griff in die börse war ja nicht so tief :m, eben, die natur gleicht alles aus...

zur info, kein chili, koa schbädsle, kein gar nix außer nem stückchen butter.


----------



## Brummel (11. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hehe, hab mir heute in Polen auch Spargel geholt, das Kilo für 2,30. #6  3 Kilo eingepackt und jetzt kochen und vernaschen das Zeuchs.... |supergri
Mit Butter und Semmelbrösel, ist das Beste.


----------



## Jens_74 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So gut wie heute geht's mir selten  krönender Abschluss heute Abend. Kaninchenleber mit Brot und Butter.


----------



## Jose (11. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kaninchenschinder!




hach, lecker, futterneid :m


----------



## Jose (11. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

unglaublich, 
wie so total vegane 2 kg spargel den wanst spannen lassen können.
fast unerträglich :m


----------



## Jens_74 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> unglaublich,
> wie so total vegane 2 kg spargel den wanst spannen lassen können.
> fast unerträglich :m


 
 Haste schnell wieder rausgepisst |supergri aber besser Nase dabei zuhalten.


----------



## Franky (12. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab heute meinen gepimpten Grill standesgemäß eingeweiht... :q
Für den perfekten Garpunkt fehlte leider noch ein knapper Zentimeter... :q
Dazu ein Bauernsalat.


----------



## Jens_74 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Für den perfekten Garpunkt fehlte leider noch ein knapper Zentimeter... :q



Sieht doch sau lecker aus !


----------



## Ukel (12. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hat Nachbars Dackel das zweite Steak vom Grill gezogen oder haste davor gescheut, gleich beide auf dem Teller aufzubauen? ;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Ukel schrieb:


> Hat Nachbars Dackel das zweite Steak vom Grill gezogen oder haste davor gescheut, gleich beide auf dem Teller aufzubauen? ;+




Probehappen während Grillen.....

:g:g


----------



## Franky (12. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da kam so'n komischer Vogel vorbei und hat mir das geklaut... #c  Das lag da schon auf dem anderen Teller und wurde verspachtelt! :m
Der Probehappen hätte so Pi mal 500 g gehabt... |rolleyes


----------



## Jose (12. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

lammschulter 2 kg gekauft. hoffentlich überlebt die das bis ostern


----------



## pennfanatic (12. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lammbraten....
Lecker!
Wie wirst du ihn zubereiten?


----------



## Jose (12. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da  fragste was...

ich war deinem tipp folgend beim türken, chili kaufen. war nix da - und beim herumstöbern sprangen mich dann die lammschultern (7,99/kg) an: 
besser lammschulter als keine ziegenschulter  - also verführt zugegriffen*.
seitdem werde ich gequält, und wie!!!!


schon heute oder wohlerzogen diszipliniert wegschließen bis zum "wieder-glocken"-tag
und egal wann, wie????
knackig braun oder
schmachtig geschmort oder doch mehr
tajine mit rosinen, harissa und marrokanischen schbädsle (gussguss, thomas, güsschen )
 
läuft wahrscheinlich auf 'Jose brutal' raus:
niedertemperatur mit reichlich zwiebeln, knofi und rosinen, dann bei halbgar möhrchen und gurke bis bissfest und dann hoch den deckel und von oben bräunen.


und dann, ja dann, kurz bevor ich mich nicht mehr beherrschen kann, dann werden pfefferminzblätter drunter gepackt.




dazu einen kleinen tabasco-aperitif :m



* ja, du bisset in schuld :g


----------



## pennfanatic (12. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich wurde die langsam schmoren mit Knoblauch und rosmarin nicht vergessen.
Nicht zu scharf! Scharf verdirbt den Geschmack bei dem zarten Fleisch!
,!


----------



## pennfanatic (12. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und natürlich wurzelgemüse !
Wegen der sooß


----------



## Jose (12. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sach ich doch, mein herr :m


----------



## hanzz (12. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Frittierte Senfeier


----------



## pennfanatic (12. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> sach ich doch, mein herr :m



Dann wünsche ich guten apettit!
#h


----------



## Jose (12. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

*fresse dicke:

*habanero rot
chili fresno red
jalapeno rot
bird eye chili​ nicht lieferbar
noch nicht mal cayenne...#q

täterää-feeling, aber ohne humba humba


----------



## pennfanatic (12. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was ist denn los auf dem chili Markt?
Wer boykottiert uns da?


----------



## Jose (12. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

niemand, chili ist aus, nicht die zeit...


----------



## Jens_74 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der Spargelwahnsinn geht weiter  heute aber mal was neues probiert mit Käse und Schinken, paniert. Soße war noch von gestern über.


----------



## Jose (12. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

haste was feines programmiert


----------



## JottU (15. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Traditionell, zu Ostern bei mir Lammkeule. 
Heute mit grünen Spargel, die andere dann Montag mit Rotkohl.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hatte Karfreitag aus Versehen fleischfrei, weil endlich genug Schnittlauch (Pellkartoffel mit Schnittlauchquark), obwohl ich da eigentlich immer bewusst Fleisch esse.

Nun hau ich den Sauerbraten in die Pfanne, um das wieder auszubügeln....


----------



## Welpi (16. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hmmmm....Sauerbraten, sehr lecker. Gibts bei uns mittlerweile viel zu selten. Heute wird bei Schwiegermutter Schmorbraten geschlemmt und morgen gibts bei Muttern Krautkrapfen...*das* kulinarische Highlight [emoji7] [emoji7] 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI VNS-L31 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ooooooh - Krautkrapfen......

Das ist aber auch was richtig Geiles!!!!!!

Als Beilage oder zum satt essen??


----------



## Welpi (16. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nix Beilage....bis zum Abwinken [emoji6] 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI VNS-L31 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aaaaaaaaaaachhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh - schmacht....

Ähnlich geil sind Krautschupfnudel...

Muss nur (bei beidem) genügend geräucherter Bauch drin sein..

Und ich selber nehm kein rohes Sauerkraut, sondern jeweils relativ "trocken" gekochtes (sprich wenig Flüssigkeit, viel Schweineschmalz), mit etwas geriebenen Apfel (süße) und mit geriebener Kartoffel am Ende etwas angedickt....

Krautkrapfen - schon ewig nicht mehr gemacht....

DANKE für die Anregung!!!


----------



## Welpi (16. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist auch noch ein Rezept von Oma, gekochtes, abgetropftes Kraut mit viieel ausgelassenem Schpeck...zur Kraut-Speck-Masse kommen dann alte Semmeln in kleinen Würfeln...die nehmen beim Braten wieder Flüssigkeit (und viel Geschmack) auf und werden weich...die Masse wird dann net im Teig eingerollt sondern kommt in Teigtaschen (wie Riesrnravioli), die dann in viel Butterschmalz rausgebraten werden....ich könnt mich da reinhocken [emoji7]


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

haaaach jaaaaaa - ich kann mir das richtig vorstellen..

Graudmauldascha sozusagen..


----------



## Jose (16. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

über sieben eichen gehe ich heut,

zum essen gibts  ja! sahne-heringsfilets und mehlige.

und mir grault vor schwaben :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Frohe Ostern lecker essen.

einfach nur chili con:m


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hatte Karfreitag aus Versehen fleischfrei, weil endlich genug Schnittlauch (Pellkartoffel mit Schnittlauchquark), obwohl ich da eigentlich immer bewusst Fleisch esse.


#6

Ich hab das jahrelang auch praktiziert, aber inzwischen seh ich das nicht mehr so verbissen:
Jetzt gibt es einfach das worauf ich Lust habe!

Ich lass mir durch sowas nicht mehr den Speiseplan diktieren.
Weder direkt noch, als indirekte Gegenreaktion...


Dieses Jahr gab´s bei mir am Aschermittwoch z.B. Gemüseauflauf.
Nicht weil Fastenzeit war, sondern weil ich mir den schon lange mal wieder eingebildet hatte und das Zeug drohte welk zu werden.
Zu meiner Ehrenrettung kann ich allerdings den nicht ganz unerheblichen Anteil an Schinken und Lammwurst ins Feld führen...

Für Karfreitag  war eigentlich ein kleines Steak (500g Entrécote) geplant.
Doch dann konnte ich mich nachmittags beim Brotzeit machen wieder nicht zu sammenreißen...
Drum gab´s d.ann, spät in der Nacht noch eine kleine spontane Eigenkreation:
Spaghetti mit Gorgonzola-Sahnesoße und Grünspargel.
Um zu vermeiden, daß es was vegetarisches wird, mit etwas Speck.
(Ich koche grundsätzlich sehr streng antivegan, versuche aber auch weitestgehen vegetarisches Essen zu vermeiden.
Gutes Essen muss eine Seele haben!)


Das Steak hau ich mir dann halt morgen in die Pfanne...

Heute war ich aber aus Pflichtbewußtsein trotzdem ganz traditionel:
Ostern ist Lamm ein muss!
Also gab´s Lammkottlett mit Bratkartoffeln, Rosenkohl und grünem Spargel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Weder direkt noch, als indirekte Gegenreaktion...


Da muss ich manchmal aus Prinzip - liegt mir wohl im Blut...

Google mal nach 12 Artikel, schwäbischer Bund..

Wir Schwaben waren schon vor 500 Jahren aufsässig und auf unsere Freiheit bedacht  - als erste in Europa schriftlich nachgewiesen ;-)
:g:g


Prinzipiell haste aber natürlich recht, man sollte nur wegen Genuss essen..
Deswegen heute Abend zweite Portion Sauerbraten ;-)


----------



## Andal (17. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir Schwaben waren schon vor 500 Jahren aufsässig und auf unsere Freiheit bedacht  - als erste in Europa schriftlich nachgewiesen.



Und was hat es euch gebracht? Zumindest für die Anglern gibt es kein Land in Deutschland, wo man weniger darf und sonst schaut es auch nicht wirklich rosig aus. Euch bleibt ja nur noch die kleine Freiheit, euer Heil in Speis und Trank zu suchen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

recht haste - guck meine Wampe an..

Und? 

Deswegen gilt aufgeben trotzdem nicht.. 

Gibt ja noch vieles, was ich noch essen kann ;-)


----------



## Jose (20. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gabs mal wieder wenn auch nicht die qualität: chilis (aus D, naja...)
die sind einfach zu groß. die kleineren sind besser weil weniger wasser und "mehr chili".

jetzt 4 wochen fermentieren, nochmal pürieren, filtern,  dann essig und salz dazu und die seele hat ruh, denn es 
wird eng, mein tabasco-rest reicht keine 4 wochen.

ansonsten gibts heute gebratene hähnchenbrust und gebratene hähnchenbrust mit meinem tabasco, beilagenfrei also.


ein vorher-nachher-bild:


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wozu kochen, wenn es auf dem dorfbolzplatz leckeres grillgut vom örtlichen schlachter gibt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nach Demorückkehr  Aufgewärmtes ausm Froster (Gulasch/Schbädsle)..


----------



## Franky (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern gabs nach langer Abstinenz wieder Schwarzbiergulasch... Wird heute aufgewärmt noch mal leckererer sein


----------



## Knut82 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich habe eben ein paar Heringe gebraten und eingelegt. Leider war da ziemlich wenig Sud. Müssen die Heringe komplett mit Flüssigkeit bedeckt sein? Kann ich den Rest mit Essig und Wasser auffüllen?


----------



## Brummel (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Fische sollten mMn bedeckt sein:m, nachfüllen so wie Du mit Essig und Wasser stell ich mir nicht als problematisch vor. |kopfkrat   Ich würds machen...


----------



## Jose (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Knut, muss bedeckt sein.


und es gibt sie wieder, die chilis. könnt also loslegen :m

tipp! beim pürieren einen leichten atemschutz und schutzbrille tragen erleichtert das leben sehr #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

MÜSSEN bedeckt sein - UNBEDINGT!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nach 4 Tagen Norddeutschland endlich wieder Schbädsle:
gnuschbrigge Ofakässchbädsle mit Salaad...


----------



## Brummel (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:q bis zum Wörtchen "wieder" hab ich alles vestanden, dann waren meine "Fremdsprachenkenntnisse" am Ende. :m
Nee, Quatsch, sieht genauso aus wie mein Abendessen wenn wir uns mal treffen... :m#6


----------



## Jose (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...mit Salaad...



sieht man sehr deutlich, deine abneigung gegen grün:vik:


----------



## Knut82 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Alles klar, danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Erledigt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> sieht man sehr deutlich, deine abneigung gegen grün:vik:


fotografier doch kein grünen Salat


----------



## Jose (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> fotografier doch kein grünen Salat


...geschweige denn essen :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

doch, gerne sogar


----------



## Jose (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich machs kurz: gibt bifana

edit: ZÈ ist die abkürzung von Jose


----------



## pennfanatic (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Grüner Salat... lecker!
Aber da muss auch was dabei sein...

Schnitzel, Steak usw.


----------



## Jose (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Grüner Salat... lecker!
> Aber da muss auch was dabei sein...
> 
> Schnitzel, Steak usw.



ist doch, dem schwob sein schbädsle ist unser schnitzel |rolleyes


----------



## pennfanatic (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kaassbädsle mit weißlackerl und röschtzwiebel  

Fisch passt auch gut zum Salat


----------



## Zander Jonny (24. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> @Knut, muss bedeckt sein.
> 
> 
> und es gibt sie wieder, die chilis. könnt also loslegen :m
> ...



Glaub ich |rolleyes

Ein Kumpel hatte mal versehentlich paar Krümel Bhut jolokia in der Wasserpfeife geraucht #t

Hat lange gedauert bis der sich wieder erholt hat :m


----------



## pennfanatic (25. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hat jemand Rezepte für leckere fischsuppen?

Thomas?


----------



## Jose (25. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#*6637*

ff findest du hier: 
version no.1 #*6001*
version no.2 #*6071* 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4646267&postcount=6637


----------



## pennfanatic (25. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/dezember04_rezept.htm

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3799249

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2006/rezept-des-monats-august.html

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=150176

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2378356


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Abend "Fjuschn" (Fusions) -Küche......

Schwäbischer Kartoffelsalat, amerikanisches Hüftsteak (ca. 800 Gramm - gibts zweimal), französisches sou vide garen und ne südamerikanische Tomaten-Chili-Salsa dazu..


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



























War 3 - 4 Grad zu warm - muss ich das nächste Mal beachten...


----------



## pennfanatic (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und keinen grünen Salat dazu?
Der hätte doch gut gepasst.
Ich hab Hunger!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

doch - passte aber net aufs Foto...
;-))


----------



## pennfanatic (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ajah, grüner Salat ist so lecker.
Gehört einfach dazu!


----------



## Jens_74 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


>



Wenn das ma nich ne gute Ikea Pfanne is 
 Fleisch sieht lecker aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gut erkannt - zum arosieren klasse, zum richtig Fleisch braten ist aber Edelstahl/Gußeisen besser, find (und benutze ich) ---


----------



## Jens_74 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich weiß, ich habe die u.a. auch. Praktisch von der Größe her und für das wenige Geld tut die ihren Dienst sehr gut. Wollte es vor dem Kauf auch nicht glauben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Von Schwaben lernen heisst sparen lernen ;-))


----------



## exil-dithschi (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


>


geilomat!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wow, das sieht mal richtig schmacko aus! :m Da hätte ich mich definitiv dran überfressen #h



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Von Schwaben lernen heisst sparen lernen ;-))



Ja, ich kenne sogar jemanden, der ein kleines Catering-Unternehmen betreibt und fast nur die billigen IKEA-Pfannen benutzt. Laut seiner Aussage geben eh alle beschichteten Pfannen irgendwann ihren Geist auf, egal ob teures Markenprodukt oder preiswerte Schweden-Ware...


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab da heute auch noch mal nee Pfanne mit :m

Jagdwurst------Paniert

ein lecker essen da bei dir thomas#6


|wavey:


----------



## JottU (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oha, lecker Jägerschnitzel. :m
Makkaroni mit Tomatensoße dazu? |kopfkrat


----------



## Jens_74 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hab da heute auch noch mal nee Pfanne mit :m
> 
> Jagdwurst------Paniert
> 
> |wavey:



Man nennt es auch Jägerschnitzel |supergri


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hab da heute auch noch mal nee Pfanne mit :m
> 
> Jagdwurst------Paniert
> 
> ...



Sieht lecker aus, aber hab ich noch nie gegessen...

Einfach Jagdwurst panieren und braten?


----------



## pennfanatic (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist DDR Jäger Schnitzel


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Sieht lecker aus, aber hab ich noch nie gegessen...
> 
> Einfach Jagdwurst panieren und braten?



moin moin kaffeebarsch,
nicht die dünen scheiben für brot-belag.

die wurst in dicke scheiben:m


----------



## Vanner (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Sieht lecker aus, aber hab ich noch nie gegessen...
> 
> Einfach Jagdwurst panieren und braten?



Genau so.


----------



## JottU (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und ordentliche Vesperscheiben runterschneiden.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke, muss ich die Tage mal ausprobieren. Sachen gibt's... #h


----------



## Jens_74 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei Jägerschnitzel spaltet sich oft die Nation. Dor Ossi kennt es und liebt es, dor Wessi teilweise nicht. Ich hatte das auch schon mal gepostet (mit sehr durchwachsenen Reaktionen |supergri).


----------



## Jose (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

na, der wessi hatte es, der ossi machte es sich, das jägerschnitzel :m


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Im Osten gab es aber doch auch Schweine und Pilze? Warum macht man es dann nicht gleich richtig? Is* nich mit Bananen...


----------



## exil-dithschi (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Bei Jägerschnitzel spaltet sich oft die Nation. Dor Ossi kennt es und liebt es, dor Wessi teilweise nicht. Ich hatte das auch schon mal gepostet (mit sehr durchwachsenen Reaktionen |supergri).


meine leibspeise wird es in diesem leben auch nicht.
mein schwager hatte es mal groß angekündigt, ich, der verwöhnte besserwessi, erwartete natürlich ein ordentliches schweineschnitzel mit pilzen, reichlich soße und bratkartoffeln, oder zumindest pommes und ja, ich war etwas...naja...
lachen wir noch heute drüber...


----------



## Jens_74 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

An Schweinen hat es bei uns eigentlich nicht gemangelt |supergri
 Ich kann leider nicht sagen warum Jägerschnitzel eines der bekanntesten DDR Gerichte war #c
 Vor allem in Schulspeisungen gabs das regelmässig.
 Bei uns zu Hause eher ganz selten.

http://www.ddr-museum.de/de/blog/archive/jaegerschnitzel-mit-tomatensosse


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...............das ist ein kleines lecker essen am ende des monats;-))...............wen€ geld alle.


----------



## Andal (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei uns heisst es halt *Beamtenschnitzel*, wenn eine Scheibe Leberkäs, oder eine Milzwurscht paniert wird. Aber Jägerschnitzel ohne Rahmschwammerlsoße... sehr irreführend.


----------



## exil-dithschi (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Bei uns heisst es halt *Beamtenschnitzel*, wenn eine Scheibe Leberkäs, oder eine Milzwurscht paniert wird.


jo, ein typisches kantinenessen am freitag, wo eh´ nur höchstens ein drittel der belegschaft dort is(s)t.


----------



## Jens_74 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Bei uns heisst es halt *Beamtenschnitzel*, wenn eine Scheibe Leberkäs, oder eine Milzwurscht paniert wird. Aber Jägerschnitzel ohne Rahmschwammerlsoße... sehr irreführend.



Du hast das doch schon einmal gegessen |supergri

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4586622&postcount=4808


----------



## JottU (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nu ist aber auch mal gut. Wenn man den Threadtitel beachtet, ist das jetzt schon ne ganze Weile off Topic hier.


----------



## Andal (27. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Du hast das doch schon einmal gegessen |supergri
> 
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4586622&postcount=4808



Ja sicher, aber serviere das im Süden einem, der halt nur das echte Jägerschnitzel kennt, dann kanns je nach Lokalität eng werden. |supergri


----------



## Jose (28. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> gabs mal wieder wenn auch nicht die qualität: chilis (aus D, naja...)
> die sind einfach zu groß. die kleineren sind besser weil weniger wasser und "mehr chili".
> 
> jetzt 4 wochen fermentieren, ...




nix mit 4 wochen, habs nach einer woche verarbeitet, weil das zeug nicht fermentiert hat sondern eher angefangen hat zu gären: einfach zu saftig die gr0ßen chili. hab jetzt ne dickere scharfe suppe und nen trester wie sambal.
nicht gut:


 


die erste ladung war aus kleinen schoten, nicht ein bläschen.
jetzt hab ich auch schon ne woche zeug aus kleinen ( birdeye?)chilis stehen, gärt nix, zu 'trocken', zu scharf.
gut:




btw: gibt jetzt überall wieder frische zu kaufen #6


----------



## jochen68 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Glück muss man haben! Beim Blick aus dem Fenster sah ich, dass Frau Nachbarin frischen Mulch gestreut hatte und darauf standen? Eine Haufen superschöne Spitzmorcheln. So kam ich zufällig zu einem exklusiven Genuss. Heute nachmittag wurden die als Morchelrahm (halbe Morcheln geschmort mit Zwiebel, Butter, bischen Öl, schwarzem Pfeffer, Salz und Sahne) mit Hähnchenbruststreifen unter die Tagliatelle gemischt. Salat dabei - fantastisch!


----------



## Jose (29. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das ist geil #6#6#6


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Glück muss man haben! Beim Blick aus dem Fenster sah ich, dass Frau Nachbarin frischen Mulch gestreut hatte und darauf standen? Eine Haufen superschöne Spitzmorcheln. So kam ich zufällig zu einem exklusiven Genuss. Heute nachmittag wurden die als Morchelrahm (halbe Morcheln geschmort mit Zwiebel, Butter, bischen Öl, schwarzem Pfeffer, Salz und Sahne) mit Hähnchenbruststreifen unter die Tagliatelle gemischt. Salat dabei - fantastisch!



Das sticht hier grad irgendwie erfrischend raus, sieht sehr lecker aus.#h



Jose schrieb:


> nix mit 4 wochen, habs nach einer woche verarbeitet, weil das zeug nicht fermentiert hat sondern eher angefangen hat zu gären: einfach zu saftig die gr0ßen chili. hab jetzt ne dickere scharfe suppe und nen trester wie sambal.
> nicht gut:
> 
> die erste ladung war aus kleinen schoten, nicht ein bläschen.
> ...



Diese Chilligeschichte, die du da am Laufen hast, interessiert mich schon länger. Ich will mich endlich mal dran machen, eine eigene Soße zu entwickeln.
Auf was muß man da achten bzw. was kann inwiefern schiefgehen?
Du willst diese Pampe fermentieren, aber es darf nicht gären, das habe ich verstanden. Was is der Unterschied bzw. wie gehst du vor, haste dazu schon mal 'ne Anleitung hier irgendwo eingestellt?#h


----------



## Jose (29. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ...
> Diese Chilligeschichte, die du da am Laufen hast, interessiert mich schon länger. Ich will mich endlich mal dran machen, eine eigene Soße zu entwickeln.
> Auf was muß man da achten bzw. was kann inwiefern schiefgehen?
> Du willst diese Pampe fermentieren, aber es darf nicht gären, das habe ich verstanden. Was is der Unterschied bzw. wie gehst du vor, haste dazu schon mal 'ne Anleitung hier irgendwo eingestellt?#h


ich hatte schon mal nen link eingestellt, hier ist noch einer: eigentlich das gleiche rezept, nur besser erklärt.
was schiefgehen kann weiß ich auch nicht, mir hat einfach nicht behagt, wie die pampe aus den großen schoten blasen gebildet hat - gabs beim ersten mal nicht: mein fehler, hatte das salz vergessen :g

die 'richtigen' chilis sind viel wichtiger und wie scharf die sind. rezept & chili-erklär & bezug gibts (nicht nur) hier

ach ja, ein leichter atemschutz ist zu empfehlen

ziel ist: es soll vorne brennen, nicht hinten


...und gerade bestellt:
Bird Eye Chilis, frisch 1000g,9,99 € (schärfe 7 von 10)
Jalapeno Chilis, grün frisch 1000g, 6,99 € (schärfe 3 von 10)

das könnte dann für dieses jahr reichen :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

oooooch geil - frische Morcheln - DER Frühjahrspilz...

Und leeeggggger!!!!


----------



## ollidaiwa (29. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schweinefillet mit frischem Spinat und Schafskäse im Blätterteigmantel an Salat


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gibts heute Abend ausgebeinte, marinierte, in Mehl/Stärke gewälzte, doppelt frittierte Hühnerbeine mit (logischerweise) selber gemachter Liebstöckelmayo und mit Kartoffelplätzchen (Croquettemasse ausgebraten) und Salat..

Nachm ersten frittieren (schmeckt geil, ersten Happen gleich ausm  heissen Fett raus probiert ;-)) :


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Abend:
Schbargl-Schbädsle....

Geschälten Schbargl im eigenen Saft dünsten im Ofen (120 Grad, geschlossener Topf), nur etwas Salz, Zucker und Zitronensaft dran...

Abkühlen lassen, in mundgerechte Stücke schneiden...

Viel Butter in einer Pfanne nussbuttern und dann gleichzeitig Schbargl und Schbädsle rein und leicht anbräunen, am Schluss ganz fein geschnittenes Rauchfleisch direkt vor dem servieren drunterschwenken.

Damits nicht zu trocken ist, entweder eine Hollandaise oder eine leichte Weissweinrahmsosse dazu -  aber im Gegensatz zu sonstigen schwäbischen Gewohnheiten WENIG Soße -  nur so zum anfeuchten....

Fotos gibts keine, muss alles schnell gehen und direkt aus der Pfanne auf den Teller zum essen...


----------



## ollidaiwa (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Spargelsuppe aus den Schalen

mit Mehlschwitze gebunden.
Mit Spargelstücken und Sahnehaube als Einlage.


----------



## Franky (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern (einigermaßen) Spargel inne Kanntäng - heute Abend (hoffentlich besseren) Spargel und Kartoffels von Bauern umme Ecke mit Schweinefilet! Ich könnt jetzt schon........ :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Saure Nierle heute Abend ;-)


----------



## Jens_74 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gibt's heute auch wieder Spargel. Und die Beilage heißt wie mein Lieblingsschwein, genau Schnitzel :q


----------



## Jose (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ...und gerade bestellt:
> Bird Eye Chilis, frisch 1000g,9,99 € (schärfe 7 von 10)
> Jalapeno Chilis, grün frisch 1000g, 6,99 € (schärfe 3 von 10)
> 
> das könnte dann für dieses jahr reichen :m



und schon verarbeitet und reicht sicher ein jahr #6
die bird eye zu entstielen ist echt arbeit, deshalb die hälfte zum test mit stielen püriert
(durchschnittlich 2gr die schote, jetzt rechnen: 1000g = 500x knips, männo...)

rezept ist immer 1000 g chili, 100 g salz, 150 ml essig.
pürieren, mit salz mischen UND mit salz bestreuen. damit es nicht zu salzig wird reservier ich vom salz immer so 10 g zum bestreuen. 
bestreuen ist sinnvoll gegen schimmel.
chili wird so gemacht wie sauerkraut, hab ich jetzt auch kapiert.

internet sagt vier wochen fermentieren lassen, hab ich bei meinem ersten test gemacht, war so gut, dass mein heissfresserexschwager die hälfte abgezogen hat. jefe von tab asco machts drei jahre, das ursprungsrezept war drei wochen fermentieren mit salz, dann essig dazu und nach nochmal drei wochen abfüllen.
in nem monat kommt die erste charge in gebrauch, grün & rot.
wird ne lecker aufregende zeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der Herbert mags scharf ;-)


----------



## Franky (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tscha... Man sollte doch immer auf sein Bauchgefühl vertrauen, insbesondere, wenn es ums Essen geht!
Ich hatte zwar schon definitiv schlechteren Spargel (genau 2 mal) erwischt, aber auch dieser kommt nicht an den Geschmack vom Spargelhöker des Vertrauens ran! Bei weitem nicht...  Echt schade, aber man sieht es ihm von aussen nicht an! Wenigstens die Kartoffeln und die Schweinemedaillons waren gut - aber da hab ich auch noch dran getrickst  Butterschmalz leicht mit Knoblauch aromatisiert und die Salzkartoffeln mit einer halben Zwiebel, einem Lorbeerblatt und einer Nelke gekocht.


----------



## Jose (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Herbert mags scharf ;-)




richtig, und lecker 

hier ein beispiel: 
Laura (mehlige kartoffel) an Chicoree  und Schinken mit Masern (dutch chili), ge M-O-stricht


----------



## Andal (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hast du den Chic irgendwie "gekocht", oder nur mit Schinken tapeziert? Das Dekor ist aber gut! #6


----------



## Jose (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

chicoree ist gedünstet. 
freu mich über das dekor, das heiße :m


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Saure Nierle heute Abend ;-)


Das hört sich ja mal gut an, erinnere mich an Omas Kochkünste, auch meine Mutter hat es noch gemacht, würde ich sofort essen wollen, auch selbst kochen wollen !!
Nur, wie macht man das ??  #c#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bratensoße vom Schwein sollte man haben, Zwiebeln fein würfeln und in Butter mit etwas Zucker bräunen, mit etwas Rotwein ablöschen und mit der Soße auffüllen, mit Pfeffermühle, Essig und Salz abschmecken.

Die Nierchen selber putzen und in Streifen schneiden, diese in sehr heissem Öl (Rapsöl, billig und geschmacksneutral) kurz und scharf anbraten (ungewürzt) und raus in den Schüssel. 

Immer nur "Bodendecke" braten, damit die Pfanne richtig heiss ist, so oft wie Du eben Nierchen hast.

Dann die heisse Pfanne mit einem Schuss Rotwein ablöschen und das zur Soße geben.
Jetzt in der Schüssel die gebratenen Nierchen salzen und pfeffern, dann in die Soße geben, aufkochen, wg vom Feuer und 10 Minuten ziehen lassen, nochmal wg. Salz und Essig abschmecken und servieren.

Klassisch mit Bratkartoffel, ich selber mag lieber Spätzle...


----------



## Andal (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Könnte ich glatt mal wieder machen. #6

Früher war das ja mit den Nieren oft so eine Sache. Die Schweine waren oftmals nicht so jung und dann konnte das schon ein bisserl "verbrunzt" schmecken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

musst dann nur etwas wässern ( - 2 Stunden), aber dann vor braten richtig abtrocknen...

Geht auch mit Rindernieren - geschmacklich leicht anders, etwas zäher, aber wenns mal keine Schweinenieren gibt......


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dankeschön #6
und ein schönes Wochenende Euch allen #g


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Es gab früher hier in colonia eine imbisbude, sorry, die bot nierenschaschlick an.

Leider lange vorbei.....
45 Jahre, oder so.
Jedenfalls war das superlecker!

Nie wieder bekommen. Schöne alte Zeiten.
Nach dem Kino, gleich um die ecke, ein oder zwei schaschlik.......


Ich krieg hunger


----------



## Andal (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das kriegst du hier in Bad Hönningen zu jedem Trödelmarkt. Dieses Wochenende ist grad wieder einer.

Der nächste ist 03./04./05.06.2017 inklusive Pfingstspektakulum und Mittelaltermarkt.


----------



## LOCHI (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Morgen gibt es endlich mal wieder Täubchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

KLASSE!!!
Wär aber heute nix für mich - Flüssigernährung angesagt - kotzt sich leichter...
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327519


----------



## LOCHI (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Na denn Prost


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

broschd!


----------



## Jose (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Morgen gibt es endlich mal wieder Täubchen.





honeybee, h a l l o .... !!!!????


ps: thomas uff diäd, ha ha ha :m


----------



## Jose (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hatt drei unbeschriftete eintopf-beutel in der tk. alles ausgepackt, zusammen geworfen, frischgemüse dazu und k n o f i,  basis für meine chilis. wird gegessen mit chili und der rest beschriftet! eingefroren.

wie es schmecken wird? lecker, mediterranes zusammengeschmortes.

arme Jose-essen :m

will täubchen, sowieso!


aber frigo wieder top-aufgeräumt


----------



## LOCHI (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Täubchen sind gleich bereit für 200 grad wärmebad.


----------



## Jose (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

s c h a w e i n  |rolleyes

mögen sie dir schmecken.

ich lechze nach solchen


----------



## honeybee (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich wurde gerufen? :q


----------



## Jose (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ich wurde gerufen? :q



ja, meine liebe. 
täubchen ist mein stichwort für dich:
gibts da schon welche????

bin was spät dran, musste mir erst noch mein Macronchen richten :m


----------



## honeybee (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn ich Dir Bilder zeige.....da vergehts Dir

Beim Zulieferer hat die ganze Zeit ne Krähe geplündert. Eier, Küken und auch Erwachsene....


----------



## Jose (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

danke für das auge auf die täubchen.
klingt gar nicht gut.
ich hatte mal nen marder, erst bei den hühnern, dann bei den tauben, und nen schönen fußabdruck in frischem estrich.

wenns dir nicht zuviel ist, meld dich, wenn täubchen verfügbar sind.
aber bloß keinen stress #6


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Flüssigernährung angesagt - kotzt sich leichter...
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327519



...hab mich mal in den Hintergrund hineingelesen...Frau Dr. meine ich...
das ist ja wohl die Härte |kopfkrat
...ok, hier gerade |offtopic

...also lieber über lecker Essen reden #g

Die Täubchen waren ja auch nicht zu verachten....


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sind mit definitiv auch lieber ;-))


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich hatte schon mal nen link eingestellt, hier ist noch einer: eigentlich das gleiche rezept, nur besser erklärt.
> was schiefgehen kann weiß ich auch nicht, mir hat einfach nicht behagt, wie die pampe aus den großen schoten blasen gebildet hat - gabs beim ersten mal nicht: mein fehler, hatte das salz vergessen :g
> 
> die 'richtigen' chilis sind viel wichtiger und wie scharf die sind. rezept & chili-erklär & bezug gibts (nicht nur) hier
> ...




Vielen Dank dafür, Jose!#h



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei mir gibts heute Abend ausgebeinte, marinierte, in Mehl/Stärke gewälzte, doppelt frittierte.....
> 
> Nachm ersten frittieren (schmeckt geil, ersten Happen gleich ausm  heissen Fett raus probiert ;-)) :
> 
> ...


----------



## Jose (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Vielen Dank dafür, Jose!#h



gerne.
damit das nicht in der tiefe des trööts verschwindet hab ich diesen link in der signatur: real hot: chili


----------



## pennfanatic (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich esse auch gerne scharf.
Aber nicht so scharf, dass ich den Geschmack der hauptzutat nicht mehr durch schmecke


----------



## Jose (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich mags pikant aber MIT geschmack.
tabasco und harissa markieren meine lustgrenze.


----------



## BallerNacken (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich mags pikant aber MIT geschmack.
> tabasco und harissa markieren meine lustgrenze.



Darf aber gerne zweimal brennen! Oder auch dreimal, wenn man zu doof ist und beim Kochen vergisst sich die Hände zu waschen, bevor man seine Augen reibt. :e


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Abend frischer Spargel al a creme, dazu ein Schweinesteakchen und ein paar Butterkartöffelchen..


----------



## pennfanatic (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bin kein spargelfan, aber hört sich lecker an. Welche Sauce?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

a la creme - Weissweinsahnesoße..


----------



## JottU (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lecker.#6
Und, Jawoll immer ruff auf die Plautze.:vik:


----------



## pennfanatic (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Naja zu mindestens der Spargel macht nicht dick


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das dürfte daran aber auch so ziemlich das Einzigste kalorienarme sein, der Spargel ;-)
Deswegen ja gleich mit Sahnesoße unterfüttert ;-)))


----------



## Jens_74 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Spargel habe ich auch noch da... aber heute gibt's endlich mal wieder ne leckere Hackfleisch Lauch Käse Suppe mit Baguette. Hatte ich lange nicht.


----------



## Franky (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oh ja - das ist auch immer wieder fein.


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

500 gr                                                                                                
                        Hähnchenherzen                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         1                                                                                         EL                                                     
                                                                   Butterschmalz                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            1                                                                                         Stk.                                                     
                                                                   Gemüsezwiebel groß                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

                                             Salz                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

                                             Pfeffer                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

                                             Hähnchenwürze
                                                                   Blattpetersilie

                                             Gewürze nach eigenem Geschmackschon lange nicht mehr gehabt-Ü40Jahre-mal gucken obs noch smeckt.


dazu------Kartoffel pü--


----------



## JottU (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zwiebeln andünsten? Oder alles zugleich in die Pfanne?

Hab da noch Herzen im Kühlschrank, die ich zum angeln vergass mitzunehmen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Butterschmalz in einer Pfanne erhitzen....herzen..dazugeben und anbraten. Dann erst würzen und die Zwiebelringe beifügen. Hitze um 1/4 reduzieren und so lange braten,  bis die Zwiebelringe weich sind. Immer wieder umrühren. Zum Schluß die  zerkleinerte Petersilie unterrühren.

weiß auch noch nix genaues.............mein Arbeitskollege sagt-------bekommt der Hund immer mal.


----------



## JottU (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Okay, leuchtet ein mit der Zwiebel.
Werd ich nachher auch mal testen, war bis jetzt noch ohne ne Idee für heut.#c
Denk mal auf alle Fälle besser als n Käsebrot.


----------



## Jose (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute kein schweinkram, gibt kning o.S.


----------



## Jens_74 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Strammes Kerlchen...
 Wenn du den heute noch essen willst musst du aber im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes GAS geben :q


----------



## Franky (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jo... Fürn Dachhasen zu fett... :q


----------



## Andal (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Jo... Fürn Dachhasen zu fett... :q



Überfütterte Perserkatze!?


----------



## Jens_74 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Überfütterte Perserkatze!?


 
 Was auch immer... Kopf und Füße fehlen nicht umsonst :q


----------



## Jose (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Was auch immer... Kopf und Füße fehlen nicht umsonst :q


tendenz erkannt, anatomisch leider völlig daneben.

die hinternläufe sind doch klar erkennbar.

(oops, das böse schreibfehlerchen :m :m :m )



edit: offensichtlich sind hier nur fresser unterwegs (schbädsle-sei-dank) und keine humorlosen gutmenschen, sonst hätt ich schon wieder ärger...|rolleyes


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> kning o.S.



Was soll das sein? Das du da 'n Karnickel abgepellt hast seh ich, aber was bedeutet o.S.? Ohne Sack? Also eine Häsin?|kopfkrat


----------



## Jens_74 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Katzen, Hunde oder was auch immer für Läufchen habe ich noch nicht gesehen... sieht aber aus wie Karnickel, ich hoffe es war kein 10 Jahre alter Rammler  zeig mal wenn er fertig ist.


----------



## Jose (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wollteste ja unbedingt: kning pur #6
gibt ja so "strenge", die wollen da noch was gemüse zu sehen, grünler eben.

oder hardcore-junkies, bei denen noch nicht mal n marmeladenbrötchen ohne spätzle akzeptiert wird.

ich hab heute kning pur. LECKER!!!

und sogar am küchentischrechner mit wegen arbeit keine möglichkeit für extravagante pirouetten , wie zb. den tellerrand mit karamel vollzusauen, sorry: dekorieren.

mein luxus!


----------



## Jens_74 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also gegen Karnickel pur hätte ich nicht unbedingt was...
 Karnickel TO GO (solange er nicht roh ist) aber so ganz ohne Soße... und so schnell zubereitet... ;+
 Der Brummer hätte bestimmt morgen schön durchgezogen in Soße mit Möhre, Zwiebel usw. besser geschmeckt.


----------



## angler1996 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Also gegen Karnickel pur hätte ich nicht unbedingt was...
> Karnickel TO GO (solange er nicht roh ist) aber so ganz ohne Soße... und so schnell zubereitet... ;+
> Der Brummer hätte bestimmt morgen schön durchgezogen in Soße mit Möhre, Zwiebel usw. besser geschmeckt.



Probier mal Karnickel zu Grillen, mit etwas Gefühl,
nur nimm nich son derrn Kriebel ausm Supermarkt.
Knochen kannste dann hinter Dich werfen


----------



## Jose (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ihr habt doch nur geschmäcklerische ahnung.
1,1/4 std bei 180° im ofen bringt lecker knochenlutschbares aber eben nicht braun geschmortes.

viel feiner.

und soße?

sowas wie zitrone zu austern?
oh nee


aber wie schön, dass es nur geschmacksfragen sind...


----------



## angler1996 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ihr habt doch nur geschmäcklerische ahnung.
> 1,1/4 std bei 180° im ofen bringt lecker knochenlutschbares aber eben nicht braun geschmortes.
> 
> viel feiner.
> ...



 ihr habt doch nur geschmäcklerische ahnung.

 Nana|wavey:


----------



## Jens_74 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Probier mal Karnickel zu Grillen, mit etwas Gefühl,
> nur nimm nich son derrn Kriebel ausm Supermarkt.
> Knochen kannste dann hinter Dich werfen


 
 Werde ich mal probieren.... und keine Angst Karnickel aus dem Supermarkt -> einmal vor vielen Jahren -> nie wieder !!! Ich zahle sehr gerne ne Mark oder 5 mehr für gute Qualität !


----------



## Jens_74 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> wollteste ja unbedingt: kning pur #6
> gibt ja so "strenge", die wollen da noch was gemüse zu sehen, grünler eben.
> 
> oder hardcore-junkies, bei denen noch nicht mal n marmeladenbrötchen ohne spätzle akzeptiert wird.
> ...



Der Laptop, die Maus , der Fressteller daneben ...
 Könnte sein das wir noch auf eine Gemeinsamkeit kommen...


----------



## Jose (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> ...Könnte sein das wir noch auf eine Gemeinsamkeit kommen...



haben mehr als eine #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir wirds jetzt definitiv viel Paniertes geben..

Durch diverse Backversuche viel Brot über, gewürfelt und getrocknet...

Auch wenn ich Knödel mag-  irgendwann ist Schmerzgrenze erreicht, solange es auch noch Schbädsle gibt..

Also ne ganze Ladung getrocknete Würfel im Mixer (NCCHT Thermomox!) geschreddert zu Semmelbrösel...

Nu gibts paniert, fritiert, gebacken...


----------



## Jens_74 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nu gibts paniert, fritiert, gebacken...



Kannst du auch für Wickelklöße verwenden


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nu gibts paniert, fritiert, gebacken...
fritierte Brötchen ??|kopfkrat|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Justsu (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei mir wirds jetzt definitiv viel Paniertes geben..
> 
> Durch diverse Backversuche viel Brot über, gewürfelt und getrocknet...
> 
> ...



Man kann aus dem "Altbrot" auch Brühstücke für neuen Brotteig machen, das getrocknete, gemahlene Brot bindet viel Wasser und macht so die Krume saftiger... einfach mal nach "Brühstück altbrot" googeln...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Steff-Peff (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Endlich mal wieder knuspriges Grillhähnchen auf der Terrasse :k


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wow, das sieht mal gut aus - gut, das ich grade mampfte (frugal Fleisch, Schbädsle, Salat)


----------



## Franky (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute mal wieder son Lieblingsgericht aus Kindertagen: gefüllte Paprika mit Kartüffels.


----------



## Jose (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hors d'oeuvre kning (von Lapinchen*)


----------



## Jens_74 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lecker. Karnickel Leber is die leckerste. Aber auf die anderen Innereien bin ich persönlich nicht so scharf. Bzw. habe es noch nicht gekostet.


----------



## Jose (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

anteriormente e depois
(vorher/nachher)

ohne alles, schmatz... #6

UND: ähnlichkeiten sind eben nur ähnlichkeiten. 
kein katz, ein kaninchen.

und nix davon :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*






Metzgerei bei mir hat neuen Besitzer - nu mol schmegga, ob der was ko...

Veschbrdellr zum Frühstück sozusagen...


----------



## Franky (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da fehlt Schweinemarmelade!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gibts bei uns net.....


----------



## Jens_74 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da der Spargel von letzter Woche sehr gut gehalten hatte im Kühlschrank... Spargelsuppe mit Soße Hollandaise, Kochschinken, ein wenig Käse und ne Semmel drinne.


----------



## Jose (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gepimpte sahneheringsfilets: + zwiebel +apfel +cornichons
dazu mehligkochende, laura, um genau zu sein


----------



## Kotzi (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gebeizte Meerforelle, diverse Dipps ( Meerrettich-apfelmuß, honig senf dill) mit rucola und Reibekuchen.


----------



## BallerNacken (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Chow Mein. Nicht hauen - vegetarisch


----------



## Franky (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> gibts bei uns net.....



Watt?????? Du willst mich verarschen???


----------



## daci7 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> gepimpte sahneheringsfilets: + zwiebel +apfel +cornichons
> dazu mehligkochende, laura, um genau zu sein



Bei uns Heut auch - aber dat Karnickel paar Posts vorher wär mir lieber :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Watt?????? Du willst mich verarschen???


nehm ich immer aus Hessen mit ;-) 
nix Verarsche, geht und gibts nicht bei uns, musste selber machen


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Einen  Salut für einen meiner Helden, der nun kürzer treten will und nicht mehr als Küchenchef arbeiten:
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/leut...zwaldstube-baiersbronn-zurueck-a-1147965.html

Nach 25 Jahren ununterbrochen mit 3 Sternen gekocht zu haben, gelang ausser Harald Wohlfahrt in Deutschland niemanden.

Er will wohl weiter in der Traube Tonbach arbeiten an diversen Projekten, aber eben nicht mehr als Küchenchef.

Ich ziehe meinen Hut, verneige mich und bezeuge meinen tiefsten Respekt vor dem in meinen Augen besten und solidesten Koch Deutschlands, Harald Wohlfahrt!


----------



## Franky (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nehm ich immer aus Hessen mit ;-)
> nix Verarsche, geht und gibts nicht bei uns, musste selber machen



Nochn Grund, nicht nach BW zu ziehen... Ohne mein wöchtentliches Mettbrötchen mit orrnlich Zwiebel druff, bin ich ungenießbar!  Und ich schlepp nicht immer Wolf, Schnizzel und Bauchspeck mit mir rum (plus Ei, Gewürze.... )


----------



## daci7 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Gebeizte Meerforelle, diverse Dipps ( Meerrettich-apfelmuß, honig senf dill) mit rucola und Reibekuchen.



Kotzi macht lecker Essen ... was'n das jetz? Ein Antagonismus? Eine Antithese? Jemand Deutschlehrer?
Klingt jedenfalls saulecker!!


----------



## Jose (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

17:14
jetzt 28,89°

das bisschen was ich heute esse kann ich auch trinken |rolleyes


----------



## Kotzi (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja, essen kann ich (zubereiten auch passabel). Bin nur nicht so für 
Fotos ( weder beim Angeln noch beim Essen - ich genieße beides meistens ohne Dokumentation).

Kotzi kommt von was anderem, ist schon was her (dunkle Jugend).

Heute Spaghetti mit Radiccio und Kirschtomaten, dazu bisschen selbstgemachter Schinken und Parmesan. Also was "leichtes"... hier wars auch nicht so eklig warm, nur schön warm.


----------



## Kiesbank (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die wandern jetzt auf den Grill  ganz einfach Olivenöl,  salz,  verschiedene Kräuter und Zitronen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

riesenforelle?

sorry, bin schepp* drauf :m

* für ausländer


----------



## daci7 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Ja, essen kann ich (zubereiten auch passabel). Bin nur nicht so für
> Fotos ( weder beim Angeln noch beim Essen - ich genieße beides meistens ohne Dokumentation).
> 
> Kotzi kommt von was anderem, ist schon was her (dunkle Jugend).
> ...



Hehe - da mussten (durften) wir alle durch 

Fotos beim Fischen mach ich auch nicht - will auch keine Kamera mitschleppen und gegen ein Schmartzphon wehre ich mich noch ... vom Essen hab ich ganz gern Fotos gemacht, aber leider hab ich meine Kamera geschrottet ...


----------



## Kiesbank (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zitronen verbene,  Melisse,  dill, Petersilie,  Fenchel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kiesbank (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> riesenforelle?
> 
> sorry, bin schepp* drauf :m
> 
> * für ausländer



eher kleiner hecht 

nah... war eine mit 43 oder so. Gesetzte halt, aber kampfstark und gut beiander. Intakte Brustflossen und so.

Nur bei der Größe zieht es die mir immer vom STecken  Da hilft nur Draht drum wickeln.


----------



## Jose (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich find die "grashechte" leckerer als die dicken. geschmack halt.

mir gefällt besonders das letzte foto

sieht nach lecker gehabt haben aus #6


----------



## Kiesbank (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich find die "grashechte" leckerer als die dicken. geschmack halt.
> 
> mir gefällt besonders das letzte foto
> 
> sieht nach lecker gehabt haben aus #6



ganz ausgezeichnet, ein traum. Das Fleisch vom Hecht so kompakt wie vom Zander. Einfach mehr "natürlich Fisch" wie so eine Forelle, ohne die vielen kleinen Gräten und Modder/Fett wie vom Weißfisch.


----------



## jochen68 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... sehr nett! Ganz mein Geschmack!!!

Ich hatte heute abend auch was feines: zum ersten mal Blaufelchen Müllerin (Donnerstag frisch gefangen und einen Tag im Kühlschrank abgelagert) mit selbst gemachter Zitronenbutter, Petersilienkartoffeln und Salat mit Schmandsoße. Einfach ein Traum! 

Dazu mal einen Muscadet. Wenn das mein Schwiegervater noch erlebt hätte: er war der einzige in meiner Familie, der Fisch - insbesondere selbst gefangenen Süßwasserfisch - zu schätzen wusste. Gemeinsam haben wir so manch opulentes Fischessen zelebriert! Jetzt bleibt mir nur, allein zu essen. Oder vielleicht mal ein paar Fischfreunde einladen...


----------



## Jose (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6
ordentlich, sauber & frisch, verführerisch. sehr schön.

und keine schbä.... :m


----------



## honeybee (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gab es heute Siebenbürgische Quarktopfen....schön in Karamellisiertem Zucker, Semmelbröseln und Butter gewendet.....Sehr lecker


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht lecker aus - Rezept?


----------



## Andal (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lammhacksteak á la Lindström...


----------



## honeybee (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

500g Quark, 2 Eier, Preise Salz und 200ml Grieß vermischen und stehen lassen für gute 30 Minuten. 

Dann aus dem Teig Knödel Formen und in kochendes Wasser geben. Solange kochen bis sie hoch kommen. Dauert etwa 5 Minuten. Ich schneide immer einen an und schaue. Zur Not noch paar Minuten länger köcheln lassen. 

Dann Butter in einer Pfanne auslassen und Zucker und Semmelbröseln dazu geben und alles leicht anrösten.  Die Knödel dazu geben und drin wenden. Fertig.... 
Ich mache mir immer Ahornsirup drüber


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Supi, danke


----------



## Jens_74 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da tropft mir der Zahn...
 Sieht beides sehr lecker aus. Bei Jana und Andal.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nachfrage:
Gar kein Zucker in die Grießmasse?


----------



## Andal (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Da tropft mir der Zahn...
> Sieht beides sehr lecker aus. Bei Jana und Andal.



Das ließe sich auch schön in ein Menü einbinden. Eine kleine Vorspeise, z.B. einen Salat mit geräuchertem Forellenfilet, dann das Hacksteak und als süßer Abschluss Janas Topfennockerl mit einem Zwetschgenröster. #h


----------



## Jens_74 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Klingt gut :m probiere ich mal.
 Ich kann da heute leider nicht mithalten. Mein Kartoffelstampf war zwar selber gemacht, aber die Fischstäbchen von IGLO


----------



## Jose (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kann auch nicht mithalten, reste-essen: rinderhack-bollen und lammcarré. (natürlich mit chili-masern)


----------



## Hechtklopfer (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Reis und Pute. Gains!!


----------



## honeybee (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nachfrage:
> Gar kein Zucker in die Grießmasse?



Nein kein Zucker rein. Ich denke das wird sonst zu süß


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

alles klar - merci


----------



## JottU (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sodele, Sonntagsbraten ist im Ofen. 
Kassler, Sauerkraut, Salzkartoffeln. Natürlich mit Soße.

 Beim kochen kam mir auch eine neue Thredidee in den Kopf.|kopfkrat "Was trinkt ihr so beim kochen?" 
Aber dann artet das hier noch in ein Trinkerforum aus.:q
Ich im übrigen meist ein Bier.


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#gABBA eins fürs schwein---------------den rest fürn koch;-))


----------



## honeybee (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> alles klar - merci



Die schmecken auch kalt gut


----------



## Jose (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

tortilla española a la manera de Maria Pilar

so'n pfund kartoffeln, klein gewürfelt 0,5
2 zwiebeln gewürfelt
4 eier

kartoffeln in gut olivenöl garen, so 15 minuten
zwiebeln in olivenöl glasieren
eier mit salz verquirlen

kartoffeln "abgießen", sonst arg ölig...

dann alles vermischen und ab in die pfanne.
tortilla-wendetrick mit teller.

die tortilla sollte drinnen noch weich sein

epa, knofi nicht vergessen 

natürlich mit masern


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schbargl sadd - babbsadd....................


----------



## Jose (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schbargl sadd - babbsadd....................




muss ein geschenk gewesen sein, du schwob :m


----------



## Andal (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> muss ein geschenk gewesen sein, du schwob :m



Oder geklaut, aber dann wäre es ja Spargel "polnisch" gewesen. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nicht gerade Sommeressen, ABER:
Nix mehr davon im Froster
Sonderangebot bei meinem Rindermetzger 
Geht nebenher jetzt weil Küche neben Büro ....

Topp voll Sauerbraten für die näxten 2 - 3 Tage (mit Schbädsle (plus Bröselschmäldse - WICHTIG bei Sauerbraten) und Salaad) und der Rest portionsweise in die Truhe für schlechte Tage .....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und nebenher hab ich eine Probe laufen mit "Rindernaggede".....

(Bratwürste aus 1/4 Schweinefleisch, 3/4 Rind, werden nicht in Därme gefüllt sondern 100 Gramm weise in Folie gerollt, pochiert und danach nach abkühlen wieder ausgezogen. Kann man frosten und portionsweise entnehmen für Bratwurst, Currywurst, zum grillen etc.)...

Geht recht fix, weil ich meine Gewürzmischung abgewogen habe , 7,5 Gramm Mischung plus 20 Gramm Salz auf 1 Kilo Fleisch...+

Mit Übung rollen und einpacken keine 5 Minuten pro Kilo...

ca. 20 Minuten pochieren dann...


----------



## Andal (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das Brat nur gewolft, oder auch gecuttert?


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mir ist von meinem Angelausflug gestern etwas Futter und eine Hand voll Maden übrig geblieben. 
Da ich es nich wegwerfen wollte, bin ich heute Mittag mal schnell an unser kleines Flüsschen gegangen. 

Das war wohl nicht die dümmste Idee, ruckzuck konnte ich sowohl einen Karpfen als auch eine Forelle fangen - sogar auf das gleiche Madenbündel  

Die Forelle hab ich mir dann direkt in Pfanne gehauen. Die Forellen hier sind einfach klasse die sind von so guter Qualität, dass ihnen selbst meine Kochkünste nicht viel anhaben konnen :q


----------



## Franky (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Leider ohne Fodo...
Gegrillte Dorade mit lNudelslalat...


----------



## Jens76 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moinsen!

Ich habs mal wieder getan!
Ich sollte ES öfter tun!

Genial lecker! Vor Allem der Saibling!

Vorher-Nacher-Der Tatort


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Jens:
Geil!



Andal schrieb:


> Das Brat nur gewolft, oder auch gecuttert?



Sorry, Andal, gerade erst gesehen.

Weder noch - geknetet (Küchenmaschine)

Damit werde ich morgen einen groben Fleischkäse versuchen, bei der Bratwurst hats geklappt, Fleischkäse kann ich morgen sagen (oder übermorgen, je nachdem wie ich dazu komme)...


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*






*Fleischkäse ohne Kutter, nur in Küchenmaschine*
Grundrezept hier geklaut und leicht abgewandelt:
http://www.chefkoch.de/forum/2,70,611332/Fleischkaese-fuer-Jederman.html

Ich werde das näxte Mal heisser backen - ansonsten TOPP-Ergebnis von Haptik und Geschmack!

Mein Rezept (Gewürzmischung hab ich gleich größere Portion angemischt):

850 Gramm  Hackfleisch gemischt
150 Gramm KALTES Wasser
20 Gramm Pökelsalz
3 Gramm Pfeffer
2 Gramm Muskat
0,5 Gramm Ingwerpulver
0,5 Gramm Kardamom
3 Gramm Zwiebelpulver
20 Gramm Stärke
5 Gramm Backpulver

Alles zusammen in der Küchenmaschine GUT durchkneten, in Form füllen, backen werd ich wieder bei 180 Grad, nicht wie im Rezept mit den 100 Grad angeben..


----------



## Jose (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

fleischkäse...  hmmmh
geräucherter saibling...  hmmmmmmmh

mein frugaler dialog "sahneheringe an Laura" ist, da verfügbar, HmmmmmHmmmmmh


und bevor ihr mich wg. schweinkram beneidet: Laura ist ne rotschalige mehlige kartoffel :m


aaaber täubchen, das wärs...


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kenne die Laura.
Lecker!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da ich weiss, dass die näxte Woche richtig derb sch.. wird mit Terminen etc. und ich kaum zum kochen kommen werde, nen Dobb voll Eindobbff:


----------



## jochen68 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eintopf ist immer gut - leider bin ich Zuhause der einzige echte Fan...  :-( 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franky (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eindobf ist ein MUSS - aber für mich eher in der "kühleren" Jahreszeit. Erbsensubbe bei knapp 30° C im Schatten schmeckt sogar mir dann nicht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

tja Franky, grade nur Stress - einfach warm machen und Löffelessfähig..
Da fragste nicht mehr nach passender Jahreszeit...


----------



## Franky (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jo - aber Eindobf ist ja auch sowas wie Seelenfutter - für Stress dann auch das Richtige...


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich liebe Eintopf!
Aber bei 30grad ? Lieber nicht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Jo - aber Eindobf ist ja auch sowas wie Seelenfutter - für Stress dann auch das Richtige...


Selber gebackenes Brot dazu - bassd..


----------



## Jose (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ein ängstliches aber schmackhaftes tier mit fünf buchstaben |rolleyes


----------



## fordfan1 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Katze ;+


----------



## Jose (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

    

nöh


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fasan?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

a Säule (schwäbisches Ferkel) ..


----------



## BallerNacken (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Taube? Weil Du davon immer so schwärmst^^


----------



## jochen68 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

PüReh?


----------



## Franky (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kning?


----------



## Jose (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

zuviel der ehre, ihr haltet mich offensichtlich für kreativ...

kein katz nicht, kein fasan, säule wär zuviel und auch die gut aufgepasste taube (schmacht) isses nicht.
denen fehlt allen das ängstliche, ist also ein, richtig, kning

(dazu gibts kning-futter: weißkohlsalat :m)

ps: ist mein beitrag zur erweiterten zanderschonzeit und überhaupt, die dicken mag ich wegen der genproblematik ja nicht mehr fangen. muah...)


nöh, mal wieder n marsianischen fötus.


edit: PüReh gefällt und franky hat 100 punkte  - und das von nem Mod :m :m :m


----------



## Franky (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#h#h Ich kenn doch mein Herb #g


----------



## BallerNacken (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gibt es einen Block Schafskäse mit Tomaten, Zwiebeln, jeder Menge Knoblauch, Olivenöl, Salz, Pfeffer und Smoked Paprika. Eingewickelt in Backpapier und Alufolie 25 min bei 200 grad in den Backofen.
Dazu einfaches Krustenbrot. Schlicht aber gefällt sehr. :m


----------



## Jose (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

zur belohnung fürs heitere fünfbuchstabenraten gibts jetzt doch nochn fotto mit eigenem chili im hintergrund


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eindopp ist wech...


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ich weiss, dass die näxte Woche richtig derb sch.. wird mit Terminen etc. und ich kaum zum kochen kommen werde, nen Dobb voll Eindobbff:






Filmtermin mangels Fisch und wegen Scheisswetter gecancelt gestern abend - Metzger schon zu..

Also Supermarkt gucken - ok, Tofu und so Zeuch ess ich nicht, Fleisch nicht zwangsweise vertrauenswürdig. 

Dachte ich Hähnchen -  geschmacklich wie Tofu, aber mit Glück schon mit Antibiotika zur Gesundheitsförderung drin und man musste dafür sicher keine glücklichen Viecher killen, sondern konnte elend lebende erlösen...

Werden in Stücke geschnitten, mit scharfem Senf und meinem scharfen Trockenrub mariniert, dann paniert und ausgebacken.

Chicken Nuggets Finkbeiner Style..

Dazu Quark-Kräuter-Dip, schmackhaft gemacht mit selber gemachter Mayo, Gartenkräutern und einem kleinen Schuss Rum zum glattrühren, dazu in Würzöl eingelegte, frittierte Kartoffelspalten und nen Salat..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hatte vorige Woche einen schönen handlichen Grasfisch mit um die 4kg gefangen. Gab 4 schöne Filets. 2 davon am Donnerstag in scharfer Chili-Marinade eingelegt und Freitag zusammen mit Steak auf dem Holzkohlegrill gegrillt. Ein Traum! Geschmacklich super und aufgrund der großen Gräten auch ohne lange Fummelei zu essen.


----------



## Jens76 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich schmücke mich heute mal mit fremden Federn. Mein Dad probiert wieder was aus! Melde mich in 3h mit dem Ergebnis!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das sieht ja geil aus mit dem vielem schönen Bauchschbegg!! 
hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

was auch immer Dein Dad da ausporbiert, es sieht jetzt schon mega lecker aus


----------



## Jens76 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> was auch immer Dein Dad da ausporbiert, es sieht jetzt schon mega lecker aus



Schichtfleisch im Dutch Oven. Der Topf ist für 4-6 Personen, und es gingen 16 Steaks rein. Passt also! 

Wir sind bei 60 Grad. Stündchen noch!


----------



## familienvater (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin , dat macht der "Nobbi" immer zum ABBA Angeln #6!
Dat is Schichtfleisch im Dutch Ofen . 
Ich kann Euch sagen 
    SAULECKER
Ich konnte mich jetzt sofort auf den Weg machen und kommen !!! Mir läuft das Wasser im Mund zusammen .
Dickes Petri vom familienvater|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Jens76 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Feddisch!


----------



## pennfanatic (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

UN lecker?


----------



## Jens76 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Allllllterrrrrr!

Sehr geil. Butterweich!
Wenn das bei Nobbie auch so schmeckt; wär das ein Grund zum Buttangeln. ;-)


----------



## pennfanatic (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kenn es nicht, kann nichts dazu sagen


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wow Hut ab , das sieht ja mal lecker aus. ..um wieviel uhr soll ich kommen


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Filmtermin mangels Fisch und wegen Scheisswetter gecancelt gestern abend - Metzger schon zu..
> 
> Also Supermarkt gucken - ok, Tofu und so Zeuch ess ich nicht, Fleisch nicht zwangsweise vertrauenswürdig.
> 
> ...



Babbsadd ;-))))))


----------



## Jens76 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wow Hut ab , das sieht ja mal lecker aus. ..um wieviel uhr soll ich kommen


Kannst Dich wieder hinlegen! :-D


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Allllllterrrrrr!
> 
> Sehr geil. Butterweich!
> Wenn das bei Nobbie auch so schmeckt; wär das ein Grund zum Buttangeln. ;-)



Endlich mal was aus´m DOpf ! 
Muß meinen auch wieder anschmeißen. Wird Zeit, mal wieder Osso Buco oder ne Kalbshaxe zu zaubern.

Gruß
Steff


----------



## familienvater (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Allllllterrrrrr!
> 
> Sehr geil. Butterweich!
> Wenn das bei Nobbie auch so schmeckt; wär das ein Grund zum Buttangeln. ;-)




Das schmeckt genauso lecker , einfach gut |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri!!!
Dickes Petri vom familienvater#h#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der Zweck des Lebens für Rind, Schwein, Schaf, Ziege, Karnickel, Reh, Hirsch, Hase, Rebhuhn, Huhn, Gans, Ente, Fasan etc. pp...........:
Braten geben

Mein Lebenszweck: 
Braten essen...........

Heute gabs nur Bauernfrühstück zum Abend mit nix (im Haus, nur Zwiebeln statt Speck) und Salat..

Wenigstens 3 Eier verhinderten ein Veganfiasko.............


----------



## JottU (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hehe 
Genau diese haben selbiges bei meinem Spinat heut auch getan.:g

:vik: Frau sagt grade hinten im KS liegt noch ein Stück Restfleisch vom grillen gestern :vik:
Wie das wohl nur nach so weit hinten gekommen ist? |kopfkrat#c


----------



## Jose (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

noch nicht aber gleich: merguez, couscous, stangenbohnen


----------



## honeybee (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also weil ich ja immer mal so Schnapsideen habe.....aber doch recht begrenzten Platz habe und was benötige, was mein Nachbar recht gut ohne viel Aufwand versorgen kann wenn wir unterwegs sind

Ich habe mir 10 Wachteln zugelegt. Lebend versteht sich. Und jetzt gehts los mit dem Eier legen. Alle 24 Stunden 1 Ei.
Das macht in der Woche 70 Eier und dies entspricht 14 Hühnereiern.
Zudem sind Wachteleier gesünder als Hühnereier.

Im Herbst werden die Damen dann Solingen zugeführt.

Bisher legen 2 schon recht zuverlässig. Heute hat eine 3. angefangen zu legen- Sind aber auch erst 9 Wochen jung.....


----------



## Jose (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nachtrag zu               #*7106*

den/die/das jalapeno hab ich entsorgt, war mir irgendwie zu 'grün' (könnt auch n pol.-trauma sein :g)

sollte ein paar tage reichen :m ...
ps: zur verarbeitung usw. gibts imo hier die beste info

pps: was ich aus den gesiebten rückständen (Trester) mache hab ich noch keine ahnung.

vielleicht nem dafvler einlöffeln (...noch einen für frau doktor... |bla


----------



## honeybee (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wir haben den wohl besten Nachbar überhaupt...
Somit ist das Abendbrot gesichert heute


----------



## Franky (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Guruguruguru???


----------



## honeybee (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Guruguruguru???



:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## JottU (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Täubchen, lecker. Hab ich auch noch im Froster.
Werd jetzt auch gleich in die Küche. Da wartet ein Hecht auf Verarbeitung.
Ergebnis poste ich dann im Raubfischthread.


----------



## Jose (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

weiter zu             #*7269*

hab mit dem chili-'trester' jetzt weiter gemacht:
waren 630 g, mit 400 ml wasser aufgegossen und nochmal püriert und durchs sieb getrieben: 350ml ziemlich hotter stuff.

hab den rest-trester mal eingefroren, der gibt wohl noch einiges her...

ansonsten vielen dank an honeybee, mit den täubchen haste mich jeck gemacht, musste eben ein hähnchen herhalten.
auch lecker, sehnsucht ungestillt :m


----------



## Jose (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

_normal_ hasse ich reste-essen,
diesmal aber hmmmmh

papplika, tomatschi, knofi, petralilly, kußkuß und als ganz-tauben-ersatz n halbes ofenhähnchen.
und jede menge chili"trester" #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hab gegrillt gekriegt-  basbbsadd


----------



## ollidaiwa (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hier mal wieder etwas für Pflanzenfreunde.
Das mit Speck umwickelte Bauchfleisch dazu muss man sich denken.


----------



## Jens76 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Das mit Speck umwickelte Bauchfleisch dazu muss man sich denken.



Dachte mir doch direkt, das da sie Sättigungsbeilage fehlt!


----------



## Andal (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Och ich finde es witzig, dass mal einer nur die Garnitur des Tellers ablichtet. :m


----------



## jochen68 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Freitag - Fischtag. So kenne ich das von zu Hause noch. Da meine Bande hier das Fischessen mittlerweile eingestellt hat (früher haben sie noch welchen gegessen), muss ich selber ran  Mein zweites Frühstück heute (gekochte Eier und kalt geräucherter Seesaibling):






Und eben gab es noch Felchen. Der Delinquent:






Und fertig auf dem Tisch (musste etwas "pariert" werden, passte sonst nich inne Pfanne):






Wie immer sehr lecker.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

net schlecht!!!!!!!

Ich bin ja nicht so ein "Süßer", aber man hat so Kindheitserinnerungen..

Butterkuchen vom Urlaub an der Nordsee...

Einer meiner besten Freunde gab mir ein Rezept - sieht geil aus, riecht geil, wie in Erinnerung - kühlt gerade ab (apropos ab: Wenn der so schmeckt wie er riecht und aussieht, nehm ich NICHT ab....)..


----------



## honeybee (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vorgestern noch im Stall......und nun artgerechte Haltung. Kaninchen auf Gemüsebett :q
Gibt es morgen....Mit viiiiiiiiel Saurer Sahne an der Sauce


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kriecht Herbert wieder lange Zähne ;-)


----------



## honeybee (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gut möglich....:q


----------



## Franky (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern holländisches Essen. Erst Kibbeling mit tomatensalat und als Nachtisch gevulde koeken... Heute wird gegröhlt. Bulgursalat und Kwakamohle sind fertsch...


----------



## honeybee (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bulgursalat ist lecker......Guacamole hingegen....naja. Gott sei dank sind die Geschmäcker verschieden.:q

Wir waren am Donnerstag auf einem Polterabend. Da gab es echt leckeres Kartoffel-Olivenbrot und als Topping Tomatenbutter.
Werde ich auf alle Fälle auch mal machen.
Rezepte stehen auf Chefkoch


----------



## Franky (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Guacamole und Guacamole können echt unterschiedlich sein - die eine schmeckt, die andere hingegen... 
Ein Mannschaftskamerad mit spanischer Herkunft hat mir sowohl sein Paella-Rezept verraten (keine Ahnung, ob ers am nächsten Tag noch wusste ) und auch das Geheimnis der Guacamole seiner Mama... Wenn die Avocado schon nicht schmeckt, direkt lassen! Und neben Avocado, Tomate, Knoblauch und ggf. einer Chili nur Limettensaft, Pfeffer (ggf. Cayenne, wer's scharf mag) und Salz! Im Zweifel  Zwiebel gegen Knobi tauschen und ein wenig Petersilie oder Koriander... Kein Joghurt, Schmand, Creme Fraiche oder oder oder! Is wie mitti Sahne anne Spaghettti Carbonara  Gehört nich!


----------



## Jose (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gaaaanz laaaange zääääähne :vik:


----------



## Andal (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Guacamole und Guacamole können echt unterschiedlich sein - die eine schmeckt, die andere hingegen... Kein Joghurt, Schmand, Creme Fraiche oder oder oder! Is wie mitti Sahne anne Spaghettti Carbonara  Gehört nich!



Das ist ja dann wie Schmalzbrot mit Rama oben drauf. Avocados nennt man ja nicht umsonst "Urwaldbutter". Leider steht aber alles mit reifen Avocados, als richtig gereiften - und die kriegt man leider recht schwer bei uns zu kaufen. Klar irgendwann werden auch die steinharten mal weich, aber das ist nicht reif!

Sonst nur das wesentliche rein. Avocados, Chilie, Tomaten und Salz. :l


----------



## Jose (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

rumpelnder kning- und täubchenfrustlöser auf 27er teller.
(sind lange zähne hilfreich :m)

in der mache...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht nett au..

Bei uns im Rewe hab ich heute Hefe geholt - die hatten frische, ganze Karnickel da liegen!

Muss ich mal nach Wochenende wieder reinschauen..


----------



## Jose (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

feddich


----------



## Andal (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sehr gut..... und keine störenden Beilagen - noch besser! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dobb!
#6#6


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Leider steht aber alles mit reifen Avocados, als richtig gereiften - und die kriegt man leider recht schwer bei uns zu kaufen. Klar irgendwann werden auch die steinharten mal weich, aber das ist nicht reif!


:m
https://www.google.no/imgres?imgurl...7TUAhXNY1AKHQztArIQMwglKAAwAA&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## JottU (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich wusste es. |gr:
Aber nee, man muss ja hier reingucken. |bigeyes
Jetz muss ich och nochmal in die Küche.


----------



## Franky (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> :m
> https://www.google.no/imgres?imgurl...7TUAhXNY1AKHQztArIQMwglKAAwAA&iact=mrc&uact=8



Destawegn kauf ich sie auch nur bei meinem Türken des Vertrauens! Wenn ich ihn um 2 schöne und reife Exemplare bitte, bekomme ich die auch. bislang noch nie enttäuscht, im gegensatz zum "Mexikaner umme Ecke".


----------



## Jose (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

auf die urwaldbutter verzichte ich mittlerweile (nach jahrzehntelangem einsatz bei iberischen exkursionen):

die exorbitanten preise für den unterirdischen müll krieg ich einfach nicht geschluckt. kommt mir vor wie  abfallgebühr...


----------



## daci7 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

(Reife!) Avokado am liebsten mit weich gekochten Eiern und ein bisschen Knoblauch vermengen, fein gehackte Zwiebel dazu und mit Salz und Pfeffer dick aufs getoastete Graubrot geschmiert! 
Nix Urwaldbutter - Urwaldleberwurst! :k


----------



## Andal (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> auf die urwaldbutter verzichte ich mittlerweile (nach jahrzehntelangem einsatz bei iberischen exkursionen):
> 
> die exorbitanten preise für den unterirdischen müll krieg ich einfach nicht geschluckt. kommt mir vor wie  abfallgebühr...



Dann nimm halt Advokaten.... Juristen-Mett...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> (Reife!) Avokado am liebsten mit weich gekochten Eiern und ein bisschen Knoblauch vermengen, fein gehackte Zwiebel dazu und mit Salz und Pfeffer dick aufs getoastete Graubrot geschmiert!
> Nix Urwaldbutter - Urwaldleberwurst! :k



Meine Chefin ist Peruanerin. Die macht natürlich die perfekte Guacamole. Witzigerweise hasst sie Guacamole mit Zwiebel und Knoblauch drin. Sie sucht die Früchte sehr akribisch aus, lässt sie zu Hause noch entsprechend nachreifen und dann kommen als Basis Salz, Pfeffer und Zitronensaft dran. Variiert wird dann mit Chili, Tunfisch usw.


----------



## honeybee (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> die hatten frische, ganze Karnickel da liegen!
> 
> Muss ich mal nach Wochenende wieder reinschauen..



Wende Dich lieber an einen örtlichen Verein und Frage da nach. Ist auch nicht teurer wie im laden, aber die Tiere wurden wenigsten Artgerecht gehalten....nicht wie DIESE Mastkaninchen

So sieht das nämlich hier auch in D aus. Im Schnitt bezahlt man bei uns hier vom Züchter für einen Schlachter mit einem Nettogewicht zwischen 1500 und 2000g um die 15 bis 20,-€. Sprich also, das Kg 10,-€ und kann sich noch anschauen, wie sie leben.

Kaninchen aus dem Supermarkt kommt bei uns niemals nie nicht auf den Tisch....auch nicht, wenn ich keine Kaninchen mehr haben sollte. Dafür gibt es genug private, die immer mal was zu verkaufen haben


----------



## Jose (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mal wieder was eher anglerspezifisches:

cavala fumada :m



(mit birdeye chili)


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

haste aber Mühe gegeben beim hinrichten-  äääääh anrichten....
;-)))


----------



## Jose (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jau, ich geb mir immer mühe fürs AB, ist manchmal  sogar sehr mühselig :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sehr gut, alter Genießer ;-)))


----------



## Jose (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da wär noch was, verrats aber nicht, bitte: da waren etliche tropfen birdeye-chili zuviel drauf. musste mit nem halben liter milch pausieren...

verdammich scharf...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

weichei ;-)


----------



## honeybee (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht verdammt lecker aus....


----------



## Jose (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> weichei ;-)



mag sein.
jetzt aber wg. der hitze ein hartgekochtes :m :m

danke Jana, als kning wär die makrele auch sehr wllkommen gewesen |rolleyes


ps: wenn die smileys es hergäben, dann gäbs jetzt noch den "täubchen mit rosmarinzweig im schnabel" :q


----------



## W-Lahn (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gegrillter Oktopus :l


----------



## W-Lahn (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schnitzel :l


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ W-Lahn, das sieht ja mal lecker aus#6
Rezept?


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Den Oktopus meinte ich natürlich


----------



## W-Lahn (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Den Oktopus meinte ich natürlich



*ZUTATEN:*
  -Gefrorener Oktopus (in Griechenland wird von den Einheimischen sogar frischer Oktopus vor der Zubereitung gefroren, dadurch wird er besonders zart!)
  -Salz & Pfeffer
  -Getrocknete Kräuter (Oregano, Rosmarin etc.)
  -Knoblauch
  -Weißwein

*ZUBEREITUNG:*
Oktopus säubern, also Mundwerkzeuge und Tintenbeutel/Eingeweide entfernen. Anschließend den Kraken mit den getrockneten Kräutern einreiben. Daraufhin den Oktopus auf kleiner Flamme, etwa 1h kochen (Topf halb gefüllt: Wasser und zirka 300 ml Wein sowie Knoblauch/Salz/Pfeffer)

  Anschließend kann er kalt als Salat gegessen oder gegrillt werden….


*Wo kauft man am besten Oktopus?*
Mixmarkt oder türkische Supermärkte


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir heute abend selber gemachte  5-Minuten-Naggede mit Kartoffelsalat, Rettichsalat und grünem Salat - Sommeresssen halt...


----------



## Franky (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> da wär noch was, verrats aber nicht, bitte: da waren etliche tropfen birdeye-chili zuviel drauf. musste mit nem halben liter milch pausieren...
> 
> verdammich scharf...



Ui - das kommt mir bekannt vor... Mein Bruder hat mal "charfe Mackarele" gebruzzelt. Dir haben in der Küche die Augen getränt... War an sich saulecker, aber frag nicht nach hinterher.................. |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Weicheier ;-)))


----------



## Jose (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> feddich



heute gibts runde 2.
so einen remmel längs halbiert, also so 2 cm dick.
wird scharf gebraten und in der pfanne ruhen gelassen.
ruhe vorher ist schon vorbei: hab ne riesige aubergine in 1,5cm dicke scheiben geschnitten, mariniert jetzt mit reichlich essigölpfeffersalzknofi im restsonnenlicht auf der fensterbank.
unruhe verbreitet auch n halbes pfund weiße champignons - weil schicksal noch nicht entschieden...
und dann gibts noch die 4 kg rote paprika, kg 1,99, zeit also, paprika auf halde zu nehmen, bevor das kilo wieder gen 4,99 geht. blanchier ich, frier ich ein - aber der jeeper auf scharf gebratene/gegrillte 'paplika' setzt mich auf ein echtes kochkarussell.

mal schaugn. ich merk schon, das läuft mal wieder auf knoblochauströmendes völlegefühl raus.

bin guten mutes :m

ps: und nur ein bisschen 'masern'


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> mal schaugn. ich merk schon, das läuft mal wieder auf knoblochauströmendes völlegefühl raus.
> 
> bin guten mutes :m


:q:q:q


----------



## Jose (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

alles lecker, alles viel zuviel
und ein rest verstand 

freu mich auf kaltes steak zum frühstück
(...wie seinerzeit in wilden jungen jahren)


----------



## Doerk71 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich war am Sonntag ganz früh mit der Watbüx im Sund, mittags wollte bereits die Familie vom Grill versorgt werden |uhoh:.

 Ein schöner 35er Barsch durfte mit. Nur ausgenommen, mit Salz und Pfeffer gewürzt, im Ganzen mit Schuppen ab auf den Grill - ganz ehrlich: Da konnten mir Wurst und Steak gestohlen bleiben! #6 Saftig und oberlecker war's -hab leider kein Foto gemacht ...

 Grüße aus Stralsund
 Dirk


----------



## schlotterschätt (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der Wind pfeift und bißchen kühle isset och. Also
Bock uff Eintopp jehabt und die Kohlrabis sind schon groß genug im Beet.#6









Schön mit vielen gekochten Stücken von toten Stieren drin.:vik:


----------



## fish4fun (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Brüder,kann das Bild leider nicht richtig herum drehen.#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Krebve - ess ich so oder so rum ;-)


----------



## jaunty_irl (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn man DAS mit "krebs haben" meint, will ich auch welchen!


----------



## fish4fun (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Konnte zwei Kilo ergattern und die Quelle versiegt nicht. :q

Sind Signalkrebse und nicht besonders groß aber da muss man etwas Zeit für nehmen. Gleich hole ich noch ein paar aus der Regentonne und die Party geht weiter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gemein- der macht uns lange Zähne ;-)))

Guten Appetit!!


----------



## fish4fun (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn Du das nächste Mal durch Oberfranken kommst, lade ich gerne zum Essen. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

klasse ;-)))


----------



## Jose (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heut schon warm, morgen 30° angesagt.
na, da stellen wir uns doch drauf ein :m

mozzatomaten, pur porc und kalamata

ps: das zweite foto ist für Jens_74 #6 (insider)



vergessen: danach gibts vorgebirgs-erdbeeren von heut nachmittag satt, mit und ohne Jo-Kurt


----------



## honeybee (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mal ein leichtes Mittagessen
Gebratene Wachteln, Baguette mit würziger Tomatenbutter (Rezept bei Chefkoch) und frischer Salat aus dem Garten


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ihr schlemmt wieder....


----------



## Michael.S (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Meine Mikrowelle kann nur Erbsensuppe


----------



## LOCHI (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei leichter Kost bin ich bei! 
Lecker Taalsperren Zander. #h


----------



## Jose (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jetzt gibts was kräftigeres :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bacon muss da noch drüber und dann knusprig backen ;-)))

Geil, gefüllte Paprika... 

Und Wachtel und Zander als Vorspeise...

Ich sterb nicht schlank, das steht fest..............................


----------



## Jose (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

lass mich ja gern belehren, bacon gabs nicht - aber bauernschinken.
schweinkram ist also dabei.

greif jetzt zum besteck :m

ps: 2.foto ist wieder für Jens


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

cooool - und Du wirst mir nachher recht geben - machts NOCH besser ..


----------



## honeybee (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gefüllte Paparikaschoten......ober lecker....


----------



## Franky (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Würdet ihr zwei Spezialisten einem Dummen mal diese Schweinerei näher bringeb?


----------



## Torskfisk (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da kann ich auch helfen, wenn du es einfach haben möchtest.|wavey:
Letztlich machst du Hack wie auch für Frikadellen und füllst damit Paprika.
Ich stelle sie dann mit abgeschnittenem Unterteil in eine feuerfeste Form mit etwas Gemüsebrühe und lass sie ca. 45 Minuten schmoren.#6
Falls du das genaue Rezept haben möchtest schick ne´PN.|kopfkrat


----------



## Jose (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

trifft es ganz gut.
ich stell die aber andersrum in den topf, weil die so nicht so auslaufen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich nehm eher Fleischbrühe als Fond für Schmorsoße, die im Falle der Paprika noch mit gut (je nach Menge) Tomatenmark oder ner Dose Pizzatomaten angereichert wird und ein Löffelchen scharfer Senf..


----------



## Franky (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ähm - neenee... Gefüllte Paprika kriege ich hin - mir geht's um den von Herbert erwähnten "Schweinkram", den Tom dann auch noch gestützt hat. Darum wollte ich ja die "Schweinerei" näher gebracht gehabt bekommen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Einfach Baconscheiben oben drauflegen. dass es zum einen schön ins Hack und Soße reinzieht und zum andern knuspert, wenn fertig


----------



## Franky (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ahsooo... Bacon geht eigentlich immer. :m
Aumann. Ich krich Appetit auf kross gegrillten Bauchspeck...


----------



## banzinator (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Paprikamark anstatt Tomatenmark :m:m:m
#h
Das mit dem Bacon muss ich probieren


----------



## Jose (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

au fein, da hab ich was was losgetreten 

ich machs immer ganz einfach:
ein gutes kilo rinderhack auf fünf paprika, eine große feingehackte zwiebel, zwei eier, salz, groben pfeffer, herbes de provence und zwei große knofizehen.
von den deckeln brech ich das rote ab und rin in den topf.
in den topf kommt nur olivenöl und blanchierwasser von paprika (wenn paprika erschwinglich ist wird eingefroren - und dann gibts auch gefüllte praprika)

stell das ganze mit deckel drauf in den noch kalten ofen, bei 180° so 45 minuten, dann hitze hoch und deckel ab.
der tipp mit dem schinken ist gut wie gebackener schinken immer lecker ist - muss aber nicht sein, wie tomatenmark usw. - ist halt geschmackssache.

ich mach als häubchen immer nen schuss eigener chilisoße drauf, masern muss sein :m


anbei der rest vom fest, kalt auf der fensterbank


ps: ich frag mich, wie wohl täubchen dazu passen |rolleyes


----------



## LOCHI (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oder Wachtel???


----------



## honeybee (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Oder Wachtel???



Wachteln mag er nicht....

@Jose
Es sieht wohl dieses Jahr sehr schlecht aus......#d Darunter muss auch ich leiden :c


----------



## LOCHI (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also ich soll demnächst nen ordentlichen Schwung bekommen. Kann ja mal Bescheid geben falls Interesse besteht.


----------



## honeybee (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also Wachteln brauche ich nicht....da habe ich selber. Wenn die dann im Herbst aufhören zu legen, werden die dann geschlachtet.


----------



## Jose (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Lochi

|wavey:  *Interesse*  |wavey:


----------



## LOCHI (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wieviel würdest du den brauchen? Sag aber gleich an Janas Preise komm ich nicht ran, ich bezahl 4€ pro Stück und geb sie normalerweise für n Fünfer weiter. Kann man drüber reden aber unter 4€ geht nix.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bei mir heute Hackbraten und Schbädsle und Salaad - ganz frugal..


----------



## Jose (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich nutze den tag, heute angenehme 20°, ab morgen ne hitzewoche im rheintal: 30-32°
dann gibts nur noch tomatenmozarella und leichteres.
also jetze was deftiges: rindsrouladen mit rotkohl und laura-PÜ.
man muss ja auch mal was essen...

schmaatz :m


ps: Thomas, über dein verständnis von frugal könnt man n eigenens thema machen, alter leckerschmeckendergourmetgourmand


----------



## Franky (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern kam mein Schwung thüringer Rostbratwurst an... übermorgen wird gegrölt! Morgen Spargels mit Kartüffels und chickentits. Dazu selbstgemachte holländische!


----------



## Jose (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

et voilà
(sorry, war 'n ewig langes telefonat dazwischen)


----------



## honeybee (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mittag gabs bei uns Wildschweinschulter und Klöße.

Und jetzt Abend Selfmade Fastfood


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Englisches Frühstück...................ABBA son Fastfood könnte schon wieder lecker passen.


----------



## fish4fun (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo Jana,

ich glaub bei Deiner Küche würde ich auch kein Hunger leiden.:g

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mal ein Lob an ALLE, die hier ihre Fresschen einstellen:
Bei KEINEM würd ich nein sagen oder Hunger leiden (nur bei einigen, wenn sie nur Gemüse zeigen, vielleicht etwas Schweinebauch mitbringen ;-) ....)) !!!


----------



## honeybee (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



fish4fun schrieb:


> Hallo Jana,
> 
> ich glaub bei Deiner Küche würde ich auch kein Hunger leiden.:g
> 
> Gruß



Ich koche gerne und meist eh zu viel. 
Aufgewärmt schmecken aber viele Sachen eh besser.
Aber was sein muss.....Fleisch und das nicht zu wenig. 

Auf Beilagen kann ich gerne verzichten. Beim braten benötige ich das Brötchen z.b. nur zum festhalten von Roster(Bratwurst) und Rostbrätl


----------



## Jose (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hmmm, sandwiches, hmmm #6

ich hatte pech heute: hab mich auf meine zwei rest-rouladen gefreut und dann kommt da so ein mir bekanntes wesen und drückt mir so 'n stück Iberico-filet in die hand;" mach was draus, am  besten heute noch".

hab ich, rest laura frittiert, das filet-stück inne pfanne mit knofi, logo!, dazu nen tomatensalat und alles mit masern: fettig!

lecker...
...und ich freu mich riesig auf die rest-rouladen morgen :m


----------



## hanzz (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was n Pech aber auch. 
Legga. 

Nix mit tomatenmozarella morgen.
Würd ich für die Rouladen eh liegen lassen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tja, Jose ist aber auch ein Pechvogel
Filet vom Iberico, ts ts ts


----------



## Jose (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute bleibt die küche kalt. tomatzzarella


donnerstag gazpacho mit gewitter :m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> donnerstag gazpacho mit gewitter :m



Heute morgen noch 'ne Restportion eingetuppert und in einer kleinen Kühltasche mit zur Arbeit..köstlich bei dem Wetter.


----------



## Franky (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jo... Heute gabs Toffelsalat mit Restgegröhltem. Morgen Bremsklötze mit Astronautencreme und Knobimöhrschn.


----------



## Jose (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hab mir 'n burger-sandwich gemacht.

echt spektakulär: das tiefgefrorene halbe baquette hab ich nicht nicht getoastet: einfach ausgepackt und in die sonne gelegt. super, wie gerade vom bäcker


----------



## grubenreiner (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern abend, beim (erfolglosen) Zanderansitz, gabs geschmälzte Metzgermaultaschen mit Bergkäse aus dem Sandwichtoaster.
Notiz an mich, nächstes mal Zwiebeln nicht vergessen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mauldasche, Herrgoddsb********rle - eine der geilsten Erfindungen die wieder einmal Schwaben (und eben NICHT Chinesen oder Italiener!!) gemacht haben.

Nachteil Metzgermaultaschen für mich:
Oft mit zu viel Brät, zu wenig Brot, Spinat und Petersilie gemacht..

Wobei das wie immer Geschmackssache ist-  der eine mags lieber so, der andere lieber so..

In Butter geröstet/geschmorte Zwiebel (Schmäldse ;-) ) gehören bei Suppe, geröstet und mit Ei überbacken, natur nur mit Schmäldse etc. selbstverständlich dazu..

Nur bei so komischen, mediterran angehauchten Teigtaschenvarianten (Tomate etc.) wird mal drauf verzichtet...


----------



## hanzz (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab mir gestern mal ne Überdosis Spargel gegeben. Ca 1 Kilo
Dazu n “bisschen“ Schweinefilet.
Morgen gibt das andere Kilo.
Vielleicht mit Zander...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schweinefilet mit Zander? au net schlecht...


----------



## hanzz (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Surf and Grunz oder so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

grins - eben - nochn bisschen mit Bacon überbacken und schwarze Trüffel draufhobeln ....


----------



## Franky (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Notiz an mich, nächstes mal Zwiebeln nicht vergessen.



Ein kardinalsfehler... nee nee nee.... #d#d|supergri


----------



## Jose (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

maultaschen..., hä, watn dat?

ich mach jetzte sparghettis, frozen tomaten, frozen hack, frische zwiebeln und all so'n zeug in reichweite.

wird lecker, aber ohne dèjà-vu-fotos


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schöne Leckereien hier, ihr Schleckermäulchen |rolleyes...

Ich habe heuten mal gar nichts gekocht und das sofort für zwei Tage ...
Mal gucken was ich mal nachmachen kann...
Weiter so mit den Leckereien...


----------



## Franky (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nicht für mich allein und nicht von mir allein, kann aber eine gewisse Mitwirkung nicht leugnen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gerade schmoren gewürfelte Ochsenbacken in Rotwein und  Zwiebeln..

Eigentlich eher Winteressen - vielleicht deswegen im Sonderangebot???

Heute Abend mit Schbädsle und Salat...

Und für morgen frische Kutteln mitgenommen, köcheln schon. 

Der Hitze angepasst gibts das dann als richtig sauren Kuttelsalat mit viel Zwiebeln, Paprika und etwas von meiner selber gemachten Chilipaste und dazu dann Bratkartoffeln...


----------



## Jose (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Und für morgen frische Kutteln mitgenommen, köcheln schon...




ist das nicht OT? :m


poste doch mal deine chilipaste


----------



## schuppensammler (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Paniertes Hechtfilet mit Kartoffeln und Mischgemüse 






Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Chilis, Zwiebel, Zucker, Essig und etwas Öl mixen und zu Paste einkochen

@ Schuppensammler:
Sieht lecker aus!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schweinehack hatte er noch im Angebot, Kilo gekauft und daraus nebenher meine 5- Minuten-Fleischkäse gemacht.

Konsistenz, Geschmack, etc. wie Original. 






Links Pökelsalz (für die 1,2 kg ca. Pökelsalz 23 Gramm), rechts Gewürzmischung.

1 kg Schweinehack
200 ml (eiskaltes) Wasser, darin 5 Gramm Backpulver (>"Kutterhilfsmittel") und 30 Gramm Mondamin/Stärke (Wasser binden) auflösen.

Gewürzmischung mach ich immer so, dass ich ca. 9 Gramm Mischung für diese ca. 1,2 kg brauche, untenstehendes Rezept reicht also 10 mal.

Zwiebelpulver 30 Gramm
Pfeffer 30 Gramm
Muskat 20 Gramm
Ingwerpulver 5 Gramm
Kardamom 5 Gramm

Backpulver und Stärke in eiskaltem Wasser auflösen und dann die Gewürze dazu und durchrühren, das alles zum Hack in die Küchenmaschine geben (oder Handrührer, Knethaken), laufen lassen bzw. kneten bis eine homogene Masse entsteht (in Küchenmaschine keine 3 - 4 Minuten).

In gefettete Form füllen, bei ca. 200 Grad ca. 40 - 50 Min ausbacken, abkühlen lassen - essen..

Lässt sich auch gut portionsweise frosten...


----------



## Fischfilet (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hmm bin nicht so der Fleischfreund.. abe Pasta mit Pesto geht immer (schnell)  - wenn man mal beim Angeln kein Gkück hatte z.B. ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schdadd Paschda Schbädsle, no bassds ;.)))


----------



## Jose (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gute nachricht für liebhaber guten kaffees


----------



## honeybee (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kurzgebratenes vom Schwein, Erdäpfel und panierter Blumenkohl.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Frühstück heute morgen:
Wurstsalat vom selber gemachten 5-Minuten- Fleischkäse  mit selber gebackenen Brot..

Auffallend:
Meine sonstigen ca. 200 Gramm für den Wurstsalat waren eindeutig zu viel . Selber gemachter Fleischkäse scheint mehr zu stoppen als gekaufter oder ich hatte nen schlechten Morgen...

Davon ab - passt ;-)))


----------



## honeybee (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ein Teil vom Abendbrot.....passt nicht alles auf unseren 2 Personen Rost


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vorspeise )
Sieht fein aus


----------



## honeybee (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wie gesagt.....ist nur ein Teil 
Ich hätte aber mal das Bild drehen können....


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bassd scho ...


----------



## JottU (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nichts gekocht, nur leicht temperiert. Die letzte Forelle vom räuchern am Samstag. 
Schmeckt komischerweise  irgendwie noch besser als frisch aus dem Rauch. |kopfkrat


----------



## Jose (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hab da ma ne fraga:

wie starte ich nen gusseisentopf?


brauch nämmich was neues: mein schwerer teflondrissalutopf ist hin, 
für die 10 hähnchenunterschenkel reichts gerade noch.
die sauer eingelegten auberginen erleben gerade ihr stahlbad.


@Jana, foto erinnert an römische dekadenz: schmausen in seitlage :m


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> hab da ma ne fraga:
> 
> wie starte ich nen gusseisentopf?



Warum nicht so: https://www.endlichzuhause.de/magazin/gusseisernes-kochgeschirr-richtig-einbrennen/


----------



## Jose (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

danke. wenn der thomas jetzt noch gottgefällig nickt wars das schon :m


und noch einmal gaaanz großes jammern:

hab beim letzten umzug meine crepiere verloren.
locker 4 kg schwer, gusseisen minim 0,7cm dick, 30cm durchmesser, winziger erhöhter rand und kurzer ausgeformter griff. unter leiden aus der bretagne im rucksack importiert.

nicht ersetzbarer verlust. ich armes Jose :c


----------



## Franky (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

"Neues" Gusseisengeschirr braucht i. d. R. nicht mehr eingebrannt werden - das ist "gebrauchsfertig" ("seasoned" auf neudeutsch). Nur vorm ersten Mal mit Heisswasser orrnlich ausbürsten, damit der "Dreck" von Lager und Transport abgeht.
Neu eingebrannt werden muss das Zeugs nur, wenn man es nach dem Gebraucht "richtig" (bzw. falsch) reinigt oder es neu aufbereitet.
Sehr gut eignet sich (günstiges) Leinöl dafür.
Anders ist das mit schmiedeeisernen Pfannen - die müssen einmal richtig mit Kartoffelschalen, Salz und Raps- bzw. Sonnenblumenöl (am besten draussen) eingebrannt werden.


----------



## jochen68 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



JottU schrieb:


> Nichts gekocht, nur leicht temperiert. Die letzte Forelle vom räuchern am Samstag.
> Schmeckt komischerweise  irgendwie noch besser als frisch aus dem Rauch. |kopfkrat



... das ist wohl so, da sie noch durchziehen 

Wir hatten Putenschnitzel mit Früchte-Curry-Sauce. Reis war alle, aber mit Pommes geht das dann auch und ist lecker!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gußeisen oder Stahlpfannen beim einbrennen immer vor dem einbrennen mit Öl AUSBRENNEN mit Salz.
Fingerhoch Salz rein, höchste Stufe anschalten, gut 5 Minuten durccbrennen lassen und ständigem Rühren mit flachem Holzspatel, den fest auf dem Pfannenboden drücken dabei. 

Dann Salz raus - NICHT in eine Plaste, sondern Metalschüssel AUF NICHT BRENNBAREM Untergrund (schweineheiss das Salz!!!) .

Dann so hoch mit Öl füllen wie das Salz war und einbrennen. Erkaltetes Öl raus, ausreiben mit Küchenpapier.

Beim verwenden immer zuerst Pfanne heizen, dann Öl rein bis heiss, dann ERST Gargut zum anbraten. 

Pfanne NIE mit Spülmittel spülen, nur mit kalten Wasser (bei heisser Pfanne) oder heissem Wasser (bei kalter Pfanne, dann aber nur kurz) ausspülen. 

Hängt Pfanne dennoch irgendwann wieder an, Vorgang wiederholen.


----------



## Jose (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gußeisen oder Stahlpfannen beim einbrennen immer vor dem einbrennen mit Öl AUSBRENNEN mit Salz.
> Fingerhoch Salz rein, höchste Stufe anschalten, gut 5 Minuten durccbrennen lassen und ständigem Rühren mit flachem Holzspatel, den fest auf dem Pfannenboden drücken dabei.
> 
> Dann Salz raus - NICHT in eine Plaste, sondern Metalschüssel AUF NICHT BRENNBAREM Untergrund (schweineheiss das Salz!!!) .
> ...



dank dir, mir war da eben noch was im kopf schwirrend:

erst mit salz brennen, wird viel heißer und gleichmäßiger als nur mit öl.


jetzt muss ich nur noch auf sonen topf sparen :g



über deinen "plaste"-tipp wunder ich mich schon, allein schon wg. der wortwahl. thomas goes täterä :m


----------



## Kotzi (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Empfehlung wie man das am besten mit ner Grillpfanne macht? Zwecks rühren mit Salz?


----------



## Jose (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hab da noch nen rest. und der will leben #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Empfehlung wie man das am besten mit ner Grillpfanne macht? Zwecks rühren mit Salz?



Hab noch nie eine gebraucht - entweder ich brate (Pfanne) oder ich grille (Grill, Holzkohle)..

Kann daher dazu nix sagen.

Siehe auch:



https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327765


----------



## honeybee (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Obs lecker ist, weis ich noch nicht.
Da ich aber von meinen Wachteln jeden Tag 7 Eier bekommen, müssen die ja irgend wie verwertet werden.

Nun habe ich mal Soleier gemacht. Jetzt heißt es, sich mindestens 3 Tage gedulden. Ich bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Soleier.|bigeyes 
Lecker!

Muss ich mir mal besorgen. Schon jahrelang nicht mehr gegessen und fast vergessen....

Danke für den Denkanstoß.#6:k


----------



## jochen68 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute "Egli"-Filet in Butter gebraten mit Spinat...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geil!

Bei mir heute Kartoffelsalat mit Flädle und grünem Salat - in Gedenken an meine Eltern, Family Tradition...

Um den Begriff Family Tradition zu verstehen und was er für mich bedeutet, hear Bocephus:
[youtube1]VB-v3FGu1Qo[/youtube1]


----------



## Jose (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich bleib lieber ein vaterlandsloser geselle mit einem riesenteller fritierer sauer-marinierter auberginen :m


----------



## florianparske (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute zum ersten mal Lachsfilet auf Holzplanke gegrillt.

Ich hab noch nie so leckeren und vor allem saftigen Lachs gegessen! Ich bin echt begeistert!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was ist das denn zwischen Filets?

ausgetretenes Fett/Flüssigkeit?

Dann warste (etwas) zu heiss und solltest beim näxten Mal für noch besseres Ergebnis eine deutlich niedrigere Temperatur verwenden und lieber länger drin lassen...


----------



## Jose (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...doch n fotto


hab auf panade, mehlen verzichtet, weil das zeug eh nur verbrennt, bevor die auberginen parat sind.
das "schneiden auf 5 mm" ist quark: locker 'n cm, dann bleibt nämlich auch noch was leckere aubergine übrig.
und war immer noch zuwenig essig/sauer


----------



## florianparske (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja, das ist ausgetretene Flüssigkeit.
Im Rezept stand zwischen 170 und 230 Grad.
Ich hab dem Grill schon auf kleinste Flamme gedreht, war dann ca. 200 Grad...

Vom Ergebnis waren wir aber echt überzeugt...!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Viiiiel zu heiss - 120 Grad reichen DICKE!!! Besser 100...


----------



## Jose (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



florianparske schrieb:


> ...Im Rezept stand zwischen 170 und 230 Grad...



60°-korridor, da hätt ich schon arge zweifel an der quali des rezepts bekommen, zumal in diesen hohen graden.


klingt nach nem "gar-wirds-immer"-tipp


----------



## angler1996 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ...doch n fotto
> 
> 
> hab auf panade, mehlen verzichtet, weil das zeug eh nur verbrennt, bevor die auberginen parat sind.
> ...


 
 hab übrigens Deine Anleitung genutzt, mit Essig muss ich noch etwas experimentieren, um das gewünschte Ergebnis zu erzielen
 Unter 1 cm auf dem Grill würd nix.
 warum man alles panieren soll, gerade sowas wie Aubergine, erschließt sich mir eh nicht. ich will doch genau das schmecken und nicht die Mehlpampe


----------



## Jose (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mit essig muss ich auch noch mal ran, waren mir nicht sauer genug - und hatte schon reichlich dabei. stärkeren essig?

ich mach die in der pfanne weil kein grill.
nächstes mal schneid ich locker 1,5 cm und dann nur längs:
weniger hantier und mehr aubergine.
ich schäl die auch nicht, weil die sonst zu haltlosen gesellen mutieren.

und panade etc. ist out: macht nur dreck&gestank


ps: scheint im übrigen die zeit zum frigo-füllen zu sein: tomaten, (rote) paprika, aubergine dümpeln so in der 1-1,5€ zone /kg


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> mit essig muss ich auch noch mal ran, waren mir nicht sauer genug - und hatte schon reichlich dabei. stärkeren essig?


Wahrscheinlich eher länger ziehen lassen


----------



## jochen68 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute mal ein bei uns gängiger häuslicher Klassiker. Nudeln fernab der italienischen Edelfresswelle, so wie sie z. B. die Hausfrau im Sauerland kocht  Nix Oregano, nix Basilikum, nix Knobi. Stammt von meiner Schwiegermutter, die damit wohl die vielköpfige Familie abstopfte. Normal fabriziert von meiner Frau, aber ich war heute mal zuhause und hab mich rangewagt. Läuft bei uns unter "Nudelpampe" (frei nach Janosch, glaube ich). 

Also: Man oder frau nehme ausreichend Fleischtomaten, die man im heißen Wasser solange badet, bis sich die Schale leicht ablösen lässt (auf keinen Fall länger!!!)






Danach kommen in das Wasser die Nudeln (Spirali), während man die Tomaten abzieht und in nicht zu kleine (!!) Stücke schneidet. Dann noch 200g Kochschinken und 400g Käse (z. B. Gouda) ebenso in nicht zu kleine Streifen bzw. Würfel schneiden. 











Dann, wenn die Nudeln weich sind, einen großen Topf nehmen und abwechselnd hinein schichten: Nudeln, Käse, Tomaten, Nudel, Käse, Tomaten ... 






Zum Schluss - damit wir nicht gefährlich an Übergewicht verlieren - kommt 200ml mit Salz und Peffer vorgewürzte Sahne dazu und das ganze wird kurz durchgerührt. 
Dann kurze Zeit ziehen lassen, der Käse schmilzt dabei. 






Lecker, lecker, vor allem durch die noch recht frischen Tomaten. Und - Vorsicht! - sehr gehaltvoll ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Coole Sache - wie Du richtig schreibst:
Familie stoppen ;-))

Und da nix Schlechtes drin ist, glaub ich gerne,dass das richtig schmeckt!

Topp!!

Danke für einstellen..


----------



## LOCHI (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So Nachschub ist angekommen, wird gleich was von probiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

klasse!!


----------



## JottU (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hast du gefüllt, oder nur zum würzen aufgeklappt?


----------



## LOCHI (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da ich fünf stk. für zwei Personen hab bräuchte ich nix füllen. Mag es lieber so.


----------



## elranchero (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*






Kalbfilet mit Spargel Zuckerschoten und Polentataler auf Tomaten/Rosespiegel
[emoji3]



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franky (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Als Vorspeise ok..... :q:q
Sieht gut aus!!!!


----------



## honeybee (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern gab es auch Täubchen bei uns....ich liebe meinen Nachbarn dafür:q

Heute gab es mal nix, da sehr ausgedehntes Frühstück. Eigtl. sollte es Grüne Bohnen Eintopf geben mit Ziegenrippchen und Kamerunschulter. Den werde ich nun einfrieren.

Und nachher sind wir zum Essen eingeladen. Rumänisch. Bin schon gespannt. Hoffentlich gibt es keine Mamaliga....

Morgen gibts dann deftigen Rinderbraten mit Klößen....


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab heute das erste Mal in meinem Leben versucht Spareribs zu machen. 

Hab die in Alufolie eingeschlagen und 4 Std. bei 120° in den Backofen gelegt. 

Dann auf 150° Oberhitze gewechselt und mit etwas Honig eingestrichen. 

Schmeckt gut


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jetzt legt ihr aber los....


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was mach ich aus einem Saukopf???

Hab den vorhin von einem Bekannten in die Hand gedrückt bekommen.

Mit Sülze kann man mich jagen.
Schwarte würde ich event. kochen, dann ist mein Sauköter ein paar Tage im siebten Himmel...

Will auf jeden Fall die Zunge haben.
Wenn ich mit den vorhandenen Werkzeugen unter vertretbarem Aufwand rankomme, auch das Hirn.
Hab daran gedacht, das Backenfleisch auszulösen.

Aber was dann raus machen???
Was wäre noch verwertbar?

Vielleicht hat hier jemand gute Vorschläge?
Bin da grad etwas ratlos...#c

Jetzt werd ich aber erst mal ein anständiges Rindgulasch kochen...


----------



## Jose (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

saukopf ist eigentlich prädestiniert für sülze. ok, dann nicht.
oder chinesisch "rotgeschmort", also jede menge sojasauce, honig usw. und viel arbeit. auch nicht so toll.

grillen vielleicht????

keine ahnung also..., was ich mit schweinsköpfen mache wär hier glatt OT.


egal, kennt ihr das? nachhause kommen, kühlschrank quasi leer aber so ein hunger.

hab also notmaßnahmen ergriffen:
reste lachs, reste seelachs, n rötzchen spaghetti, letzte 2 löffel griechischer sahne joghurt und ne gute handvoll basilikum, gepimpt mit meiner rawit-chili-sauce.

gar nicht schlecht - auch wenn mich jegliches essen wegen täubchen-schmacht gar nicht  so richtig begeistern kann.

ps: wenn ich so in den wald hineinschnuppere, dann kommt der steinpilzwahn hoch. :k
leb aber leider in keiner gesegneten gegend.
(die speisemorchel brennen mir jetzt noch in den augen ...)

aach, hunger- bzw. leckerschmeck-phantasien.


anbei der reste-teller


----------



## angler1996 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> saukopf ist eigentlich prädestiniert für sülze. ok, dann nicht.
> oder chinesisch "rotgeschmort", also jede menge sojasauce, honig usw. und viel arbeit. auch nicht so toll.
> 
> grillen vielleicht????
> ...


 
 Na das ist doch mal ein Ansatz zum Alltag, nix hochgestochenes , sondern mach was draus aus dem, was da ist#6So ne Sammlung würd ich mir wünschen- was gibst heute Mittag, langsam gehen die Ideen aus.
 So simple Rezepte, die schnell gehen und trotzdem schmecken


----------



## Jose (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

something happened to me yesterday...

es klingelt und ich werde beschenkt.
26 cm, emailliertes gusseisen.
man sollte seine zunge hüten 

ein topf mit musi


----------



## Franky (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab ich erwähnt, dass ich einen elenden Hunger habe???


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

um die Zeit schon ? 
Ich kau noch an der ersten Kanne Kaffee....


----------



## Franky (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja - gestern war nix mit geregelter Nahrungsaufnahme. Uferfestaufräumarbeiten (ohne Frühstück, dafür mit Restbratwurst- und Naggensteekvernichtung), danach PC-Reddungsaktion. Ohne Abendbrot um kurz nach 10 ins Bett gefallen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

oooooch - was gehste Sonntag auch arbeiten ;-)))))


----------



## jochen68 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jose, guter Anstoss für mich, mal wieder im Wald zu guggen. Steinpilze gibt es hier beizeiten schon ca. 1km entfernt. Aber momentan eher Pfiffis  da sollte nach dem Regen schon was verwertbares stehen. RÜHREI mit Pfifferlingen und Schnittlauch ist so ein einfaches Leibgericht von mir. Blöderweise habe ich heute mittag so ne dumme kleine Op am Fussnagel. Da ist mangels Mobilität erstmal 3-4 Tage Ruhe in Sachen Pilze und fischen... 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## honeybee (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wir haben gestern mal eine Waldrunde gedreht.....natürlich war es die Pilzrunde. War sehr ernüchternd....es gab nämlich nix. Schade.

Aber wir müssen unsere Wandersschuhe einlaufen.....nächste Woche geht es 3 Wochen nach Norwegen und Schweden.....nicht das es dann Blasen gibt


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nochn bisschen früh auch, oder ? Erste Pfifferlinge vielleicht? Morcheln dafür schon vorbei..


----------



## honeybee (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nochn bisschen früh auch, oder ? Erste Pfifferlinge vielleicht? Morcheln dafür schon vorbei..



Denke nicht. Vor 2 Wochen gab es schon vereinzelt Rotkappen, Hexenröhrlinge und Pfifferlinge. 

Und schaue ich im Pilzticker, lohnt es sich Gebietsweise schon. Einfach mal dort reinschauen. Ist ein guter Anhaltspunkt


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

guter Tipp!! Danke ...

Wer weisss, wo ich Hexenröhrlinbge kriege (mein absoluter Lieblingspilz):
Melden..


----------



## honeybee (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hexenröhrling kommt bei mir auch an 1. Stelle. Seltenst sind sie wurmig und auch im größeren Zustand fest. Ich ziehe sie sogar noch vor den Steinpilzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

logo, viel besser als Steinpilze, auch geschmacklich.

Und matschen nicht als/in Pilzsoße.

Mein absoluter Lieblingspilz!!!


----------



## Ukel (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Habt ihr wohl übersehen, hier ist schon einiges an Pfifferlingen zu finden, sind vom 24.6.

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=257912&d=1498325123


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

boah!!!


----------



## jochen68 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> viel besser als Steinpilze, auch geschmacklich.



... alles unterschreibe ich, aber DAS - als lebenslanger Pilzgänger - nun wirklich nicht |bigeyes Gedünstete Steinpilze können ein Mehretagenhaus mit ihrem Duft ausfüllen. Von der Konsistenz und Wurmfreiheit der Hexenröhrlinge gebe ich Euch aber Recht! Nun bin ich hier standort-technisch aber mit Steinpilzen auch verwöhnt. Habe immer ein Glas getrocknete Steinpilze parat und nichts geht über Bandnudeln mit Käse-Sahnesosse, diese mit Knobi und getrockneten Steinpilzen. Bezüglich der Saison: wer Glück hat findet zur Zeit Sommer-Steinis. Und Pfifferlinge habe ich an feuchten Stellen auch schon Ende Mai erwischt. Wie erwähnt, kann ich aber gerade nich raus. Fischen ginge ja, aber wer bringt mich ins Boot:







Cheers!

Heute war übrigens bei mir Fischverwertung angesagt, Kleine Maränen sauer einlegen und die dicken Meerforellen vom April beizen, Vorbereitung vier Stunden Arbeit im Sitzen. Die Hälfte kommt dann noch in den kalten Rauch. Eines der dicken Filets tausche ich übrigens mit einem befreundeten Jäger gegen einen Rehrücken ;-)






Und weil die Luft in der Küche so trocken war, dazu schon mal als Antizipation des Genusses das passende Getränk im Revival-Glas:


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Scheis....., was haste denn gemacht mitm Fuss - wollte Dich schon losschicken, mir Hexenröhrlinge sammeln, wenn Du die nicht willst ;-)


----------



## Jose (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Scheis....., was haste denn gemacht mitm Fuss...



erinnert mich an Wolfsbarsche in der Oosterschelde :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gröööhl - hör bloss auf - ich war damit am näxten Tag aber unterwegs!!


----------



## jochen68 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Scheis....., was haste denn gemacht mitm Fuss - wollte Dich schon losschicken, mir Hexenröhrlinge sammeln, wenn Du die nicht willst ;-)


... Der Versand wäre mit den Pilzen  das Problem [emoji1] 
Habe mit den Nagelbettentzündungen zu kämpfen, da war eine kleine Op nötig, um den Nagel etwas in die Schranken zu weisen. Nix schlimm, nur blöd und suppt halt.
Dafür habe ich Zuhause Langeweile und bereite Fisch zu. Erstmal die kleinen Maränen entgrätet und eingelegt. Heute mittag gab es was nach einem Rezept vom Tegernsee: "Renkenfilets im Estragon-Kapern-Sahne". Hatte gestern im Supermarkt meines Vertrauens tatsächlich alle Zutaten gesichtet. Lecker,  könnte man auch mit Hecht oder Zander machen. Rezept im Netz unter "Renken Kapern" suchen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mensch Jochen... ich rück Dir gleich auf die Pelle


----------



## jochen68 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> mensch Jochen... ich rück Dir gleich auf die Pelle



... gerne, ist noch was übrig!


----------



## JottU (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So, erst mal satt. #c
Mit Kräuter gefüllte Schleie mit Champions und Kartoffeln.


----------



## jochen68 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



JottU schrieb:


> So, erst mal satt. #c
> Mit Kräuter gefüllte Schleie mit Champions und Kartoffeln.


Bei der gehaltvollen Portion glaube ich das aufs Wort  [emoji1] nice!! Schleie hatte ich einmal vor ca. 30 Jahren. Die hüpften noch aus der Pfanne raus...

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kotzi (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gabs n ganzes Huhn ( dann doch zu zweit und übrig geblieben ist auch was) aus dem Backofen mit Gurkensalat und nem Maiskolben.

@jochen 

Zu dem Nageldings, wenn du das nur kurz wenig entzündet hattest solltest du in 2 Tagen wieder halbwegs laufen können. Ich hab das ein halbes Jahr mit riesen Entzündung rumgeschleppt (Chirurg war leicht geschockt, konnte auch nicht genäht werden wegen der großen Entzündung), und bin nach 4 Tagen wieder im Garten rumgehumpelt. Das verheilt ziemlich schnell.


----------



## Jose (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

für Jana, thema täubchen








für zehkranke: besser kein foto meines daumens, könnte sonst ein mittwoch ohne essen werden  :g

PS: heute gabs FAXE und salzstangen


----------



## honeybee (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mein Nachbar ist im Urlaub Herbert.....ich könnte ja mal :q

Aber dann sind wir im Urlaub....vielleicht hat er dann ja die selbe Idee mit meinen Wachteln....


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

unterwegs arbeiten - kriege gekocht...


----------



## Jose (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schnibbelchen o.a.*









* ohne alles, heißt keine sättigungsbeilagen. nur schnibbelchen satt :m


ps: schon lange nix mehr von schbädsle gelesen. jemand auf diät?


----------



## jochen68 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... statt "schnibbelchen" Fischchen. Kleine Maränen in heißem Öl ausgebacken wie Boquerones, mit Ajoli/Zitrone. Von wegen Kleinzeug ... Ohne Beilage, versteht sich. Aber mit einem kühlen trockenen Weißen.


----------



## Jose (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hehe, dein fuß tut dir gut... #6


wenn du wieder gehen kannst versorg dich mit grundeln für gleiche zubereitung. läckär...


----------



## jochen68 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> hehe, dein fuß tut dir gut... #6



... stimmt. Sind übrigens beide Füße. Wenn, denn! Lange nicht mehr soviel in Zeit der Küche verbracht.  
Das Angeln fehlt etwas. Aber GRUNDELN? Muss das?


----------



## Andal (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was schnelles....... Rinderhacksteak mit Tomatensalat.


----------



## Andal (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auch fix gemacht. Schnittbohnensalat mit gebratenem Schweinelachs, Tomaten und Lauchzwiebeln...


----------



## Jose (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da wird geschlemmt und ich bangbüx brenn gerade meinen neuen topf ein.


und weil ich so zappelig bin wird der eben nicht mit kning/täubchen/lamm usw. usw. eingeweiht sondern mit schnöden hähnchenschenkeln. aaach, nicht eingeweiht - ist 'n probelauf, yammie #6

mal gucken, obs für'n foto langt

ps: noch zwei gurken tzatzikisiert...


----------



## Franky (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Morgen weiss ich noch nicht, was ich mache - aber Samstag!!! Ich liebe es, bei meinem Metzger des Vertrauens Kotelett & Co zu kaufen!!! :m Irgend'ne Sauerei fällt mir aber bestimmt noch ein - darf experimentieren! :z


----------



## honeybee (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Jochen

Versand mit Pilzen geht sehr gut. Musst nur mit DHL verschicken und die Pilze schon grob geputzt und geschnitten verpacken. Ins Paket dann noch reichlich Eis und ab die Post. Mache ich jedes Jahr mit meiner Mutti so, da sie selber nicht mehr so in den Wald kann aber gerne Pilze ißt.
Funktioniert einwandfrei


----------



## Jose (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich hab da so viele gemeinsamkeiten mit deiner mutti ...


(...bettel, winsel... :g)


ps: das hähnchenlaufwerk ist immer noch inner mache, trau mich bei dem neuen topf nicht zu vollgas. sieht aber schon gut aus, nur noch nicht so braun wie *A*ndere *F*rischfleisch *D*eliquenten. :m


----------



## Jose (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so, topfende...
war sehr lecker aber nicht so wie "die frauen auf Cuba", eher leckerst geschmort auch für opa o.z. *

geschuldet meinem respekt vor so nem (massig kohle) topf.

unsicher wie 'n quartaner beim ersten date: schaugn aber nicht anfassen...

war schon immer schüchtern, zumindest was teure töpfe angeht.

brauchs keine fotodoku für



* ohne zähne


----------



## jochen68 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> @Jochen
> 
> Versand mit Pilzen geht sehr gut. Musst nur mit DHL verschicken und die Pilze schon grob geputzt und geschnitten verpacken. Ins Paket dann noch reichlich Eis und ab die Post. Mache ich jedes Jahr mit meiner Mutti so, da sie selber nicht mehr so in den Wald kann aber gerne Pilze ißt.
> Funktioniert einwandfrei



Meine Mutter hat mir mal ne "Ahle Wurst" aus der alten Heimat Nordhessen geschickt, die war nach 2 Tagen "on the road with dhl" verschimmelt. Aber das war ohne Eis. Na, mal sehen, was ich unserem Thomas da eventuell noch bescheren kann ;-)

LG


----------



## Jose (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

oops, dann wars keine "ahle".
eher frischgefüllter darm mit noch restwehen.

ne hessische ahle schwitzt evtl und wird nur noch mürber.
verschimmelt, ne, nicht eine ahle, salzausblühung ja.


----------



## jochen68 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> oops, dann wars keine "ahle".
> eher frischgefüllter darm mit noch restwehen.
> 
> ne hessische ahle schwitzt evtl und wird nur noch mürber.
> verschimmelt, ne, nicht eine ahle, salzausblühung ja.



Sorry, für den Kenner war es ungenau ausgedrückt, es war eine "Stracke". Und sie war überzogen mit weißem, schimmeligen Belag. Salzausblühung war das nicht. Ich weiß aber aus der Zeit, wo wir noch selber Ahle Wurscht gemacht haben, dass die Feuchtigkeit/Temperatur des Raumes beim Hängen wegen Schimmelbildung schon sehr wichtig war. Eventuell war die Stracke auch nicht die beste Qualität.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Meine Mutter hat mir mal ne "Ahle Wurst" aus der alten Heimat Nordhessen geschickt, die war nach 2 Tagen "on the road with dhl" verschimmelt. Aber das war ohne Eis. Na, mal sehen, was ich unserem Thomas da eventuell noch bescheren kann ;-)
> 
> LG


Ahle Wurscht machen Dok und ich selber einmal im Jahr.. und Weckewerg, etc...

23 Kilo das letzte Mal

https://www.facebook.com/100006816947642/videos/vb.100006816947642/1839155599654987/?type=2&theater


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

vom letzten Schlachten, zum lange Zähne machen ;-))) :


----------



## honeybee (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich hab da so viele gemeinsamkeiten mit deiner mutti ...
> 
> 
> (...bettel, winsel... :g)



War mir sowas von klar :q


----------



## Ladi74 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Thomas, bei den Bildern, werd ich gleich zum pawlowschen Hund. Die Fässer untendrunter tun ihr übriges.:g:q 

"Ahle Woscht" gibts in 2Varianten, luftgetrocknet und gräuchert.
Zumindest hat mal ein Koll. aus Kassel beide Varianten mitgebracht. Mir hat die geräucherte besser geschmeckt, war irgendwie intensiver.

Stracke heißt bei uns, in Anhalt, Schlacke. Die wird geräuchert und hängen gelassen, bis der Kuckuck ruft, wie der Schinken auch.
Manchmal ruft der schon im Januar.:q:q:q

Morgen gibts gebratenes Dorschfilet mit hausgemachtem Kartoffelsalat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Haben beide Varianten.. ;-)))


----------



## honeybee (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Essensplan für morgen.....Truhe voll. Stück Fleisch erwischt mit Aufschrift "Rücken". Toll....vom Reh, Wildschwein, Schaf oder Ziege?

Nach dem Auftauen --》 Rücken vom Nolana Landschaf


----------



## Jose (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...ich glaub ich muss nochmal einkaufen gehen |rolleyes


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wo willste kaufen Jose?
in Klosterlausitz?>>>dann fahr ich mit


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

unglaublich, mit was für Material  die Honigbiene kochen kann.


----------



## Andal (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> unglaublich, mit was für Material  die Honigbiene kochen kann.



Irgendwelche Vorteile muss die Gegend ja hergeben!


----------



## honeybee (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Vorteile muss die Gegend ja hergeben!



Beziehungen schaden nur dem, der keine hat 

Und wer keinen kennt der einen kennt.....gebt doch einfach mal Euer Fleischgesuch bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen auf. So bin ich z.B.an meinen Kamerunschaflieferanten gekommen. 

Über Ebay Kleinanzeigen kam auch der "Lieferant" vom Nolana Schaf und vom Nutria. Die haben aber selber inseriert. Beim Schaflieferant stellte sich dann noch heraus, das man auch feinstes Rind bekommen kann. Da sage ich auch nicht Nein und ich habe schon wieder beides vorbestellt für den Herbst (1 Schaf und 15kg Rind)

Ansonsten überall die Ohren offen halten. Burenziege z.B. bekomme ich von einem Lieferanten meines ehemaligen Arbeitgebers. Das war auch Zufall.....
Aber miteinander reden hilft manchmal


----------



## Jose (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hab eingekauft.
senf, bacon, spreewälder und so fleischlappen 
arbeiten jetzt im neuen gusseisenentopf.

ps: kleinanzeigenradar dreht #6


----------



## Franky (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rouladen um den Pott einzuweihen... Nicht übel, sprach der Dübel und verschwand in der Wand:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schSch.......

(ganzen Tag unterwegs, jetzt gabs *sch*nelles *Sch*nidsl und Salat..)....


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

man oh man, wie sie sich wehrt, hat wohl Angst, dass wir sie tatsächlich besuchen|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

;-))))))))


----------



## honeybee (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> man oh man, wie sie sich wehrt, hat wohl Angst, dass wir sie tatsächlich besuchen|rolleyes



Wenn Du jetzt los fährst, könntest Du es schaffen |supergri


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke Jana,
hab gestern beim Syrer Lammschulter gekauft, 
ist nicht so weit weg wie Klosterlausitz, aber Täubchen hat der auch nicht


----------



## honeybee (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lammschulter.....wenn das der Jose liest....
Schmecken lassen


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mariniert mit istrischem Olivenöl, Rosmarin, Salbei, Knoblauch und etwas Thymian, kommt die heute in den Backofen.
120 Grad 3,5 bis 4 Std.
Jede halbe Std. mit der Marinade einstreichen. Dazu reiche ich Bohnen im Speckmantel und ein paar Kartoffeln. Zu Trinken einen roten Tiran aus Istrien


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ach so, ja, etwas Fenchelkraut ist auch dran, Dem Jose schmeckt so etwas bestimmt nicht:g


----------



## Jose (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

es ist kotzi, der keinen fenchel mag, ihr quälgeister :m


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und überhaupt, Lammfleisch mag er bestimmt auch nicht#d


----------



## honeybee (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und überhaupt, Lammfleisch mag er bestimmt auch nicht#d


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wäre es nicht so weit, würde ich ihn ja glatt einladen.


----------



## JottU (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So, erste richtige Mahlzeit dieses Wochenende.
Schweinelende an Schalotten-Pilz-Rahmsosse.
Lecker, war schon richtig sich doch noch an den Herd zu stellen


----------



## sprogoe (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Western-Schweinebraten aus dem Dutch Oven; sehr zart und lecker.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Andal (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Viel Soße ist immer gut! #6


----------



## sprogoe (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Yes Sir,
0,5 L Schwarzbier und 1 L Gemüsebrühe, dazu noch Karotten, Zwiebeln, Lauch und Knoblauch und sonstigen Schnickschnack.
Bei Interesse einfach mal googlen nach;
Dutch Oven Fibel xxl /PDF.
oder schaut mal hier:
http://feuer-topf.de/dutch-oven-rezepte/
wer sich dort anmeldet, bekommt per email eine Rezeptsammlung mit rund 130 Rezepten.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ihr koch wieder geile Sachen - so nehm ich nie ab, wenn ich da immer Hunger krieg schon am frühen Morgen..,


----------



## jochen68 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... schöne Sachen hier! Siggi, wie ich dich kenne, hast du den Braten auch westernmäßig über Feuer gemacht?  

Bei mir gab es wegen Angeltag Samstag und Verpflichtung Sonntag nur Schmalkost, Freitag mal eine Hühnersuppe gekocht (im Supermarkt meiner Wahl gibt es ab und zu frische Suppenhühner). Dann dabei eine liguirische Gemüsetorte (Mangold, Spinat, Ricotta) zubereitet, die schmeckte auch als kalter Vorrat noch gut (fast besser).


----------



## honeybee (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So ein Dutch Oven ist hier auch noch in Planung.....ist ja bald Weihnachten:q


----------



## Franky (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> So ein Dutch Oven ist hier auch noch in Planung.....ist ja bald Weihnachten:q



Moin Jana,
finde Dich jetzt schon mal damit ab - einer reicht nicht! 
Für den Einstieg sind hier gerade günstig welche zu bekommen. Ich hab u.a. den 4,5er mit Füßen dran - für den Preis absolut ok!!!
https://www.amazon.de/Dutch-Oven-Gusseisen-eingebrannter-Koch-Topf-Deckelheber/dp/B01DUGV2HU/ref=sr_1_1?s=prime-day&psr=PDAY&ie=UTF8&qid=1499705126&sr=1-1&keywords=dutch%2Boven&th=1


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bei mir gabs geschnedselde Sau in Pfefferrahm mit Schampingjongs, Schbädsle und Salaad..


----------



## honeybee (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Moin Jana,
> finde Dich jetzt schon mal damit ab - einer reicht nicht!
> Für den Einstieg sind hier gerade günstig welche zu bekommen. Ich hab u.a. den 4,5er mit Füßen dran - für den Preis absolut ok!!!
> https://www.amazon.de/Dutch-Oven-Gusseisen-eingebrannter-Koch-Topf-Deckelheber/dp/B01DUGV2HU/ref=sr_1_1?s=prime-day&psr=PDAY&ie=UTF8&qid=1499705126&sr=1-1&keywords=dutch%2Boven&th=1



Das ist gut möglich.....so wie wir auch 4 verschiedene "Roste" haben. 
1 klappbaren fürs leichte Motorradgepäck 
1 kleinen Edelstahl Trichtergrill für 2 Personen (nehmen wir auch immer beim angeln mit)
1 Thüros Tischgrill für 2-6 Personen
1 großen Grill für bis zu 20 Personen


----------



## Steff-Peff (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> finde Dich jetzt schon mal damit ab - einer reicht nicht!



Recht hat er  Ich hab 3


----------



## Jose (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> bei mir gabs geschnedselde Sau in Pfefferrahm mit Schampingjongs, Schbädsle und Salaad..



???? meinst du "geschniedelte sau"????

dann ruf ich mal gleich den ferkelfahnder :vik:


----------



## sprogoe (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Moin Jana,
> finde Dich jetzt schon mal damit ab - einer reicht nicht!
> Für den Einstieg sind hier gerade günstig welche zu bekommen. Ich hab u.a. den 4,5er mit Füßen dran - für den Preis absolut ok!!!
> https://www.amazon.de/Dutch-Oven-Gusseisen-eingebrannter-Koch-Topf-Deckelheber/dp/B01DUGV2HU/ref=sr_1_1?s=prime-day&psr=PDAY&ie=UTF8&qid=1499705126&sr=1-1&keywords=dutch%2Boven&th=1



Hey Franky,
günstiger war meiner und zwar dieser:
https://shop.netto-online.de/INTERS...ionAttribute_VolumenLiter=5,64&SKU=1648489001
vor kurzem noch im Angebot für 28.- € + 5.- € Versand.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so eben mir noch ein Spielzeug gegönnt:
https://shop.netto-online.de/INTERSHOP/web/WFS/Plus-NettoDE-Site/de_DE/-/EUR/ViewMMPProduct-Start?VariationAttribute_Ausfhrung=Gasgrill&VariationAttribute_Farbe=rot%2Fschwarz&SKU=1757183001
Prügelt nur nicht auf mich ein, weil es kein heiliger Weber ist, aber bei dem Preis und besseren Features?

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Franky (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auch Weber ist nicht der Wahrheit letzter Schluss!!! Aber ich fürchte, dass Du nicht lange Freude an diesen Rosten haben wirst. Dat gammelt fix wech, denn die Emaille schützt das dünne Drähtschn nicht wirklich. Da geht nix über Gusseisen oder dicke Edelstahlstreben (6 - 8 mm).


----------



## Steff-Peff (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Dutch Oven Fibel xxl /PDF.



Hallo Siggi,
Danke für den Tipp !
Gruß
Steff


----------



## scarr (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab am Sonntag einen Stör und 3 Regenbogenforelle gefangen. Der kleine hat 2.6 kg gewogen. Nach hause gebracht und in die Pfanne damit...Na gut, nicht das ganze auf einmal, kam auch in den Gefrierschrank was. 
Also ehrlich gesagt, der hat schon viel fett, muss man mit lemon oder was anderes essen, und das Fett nicht mit gegessen. 
Eine Suppe mit dem Kopf haben wir auch gemacht, bin gespannt heute Abend, ob es schmeckt. 






Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sprogoe (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Auch Weber ist nicht der Wahrheit letzter Schluss!!! Aber ich fürchte, dass Du nicht lange Freude an diesen Rosten haben wirst. Dat gammelt fix wech, denn die Emaille schützt das dünne Drähtschn nicht wirklich. Da geht nix über Gusseisen oder dicke Edelstahlstreben (6 - 8 mm).



Frank,
da mache ich mir keinen Kopf, zur Not lasse ich mir ein Edelstahlrost schweißen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Franky (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Frank,
> da mache ich mir keinen Kopf, zur Not lasse ich mir ein Edelstahlrost schweißen.
> 
> Gruß Siggi



:m Sowas hab ich schon geahnt... :q

Bei mir gibts passend zum Wetter Sommerschietwetterkzhsuppe. Kartoffel-Möhre-Lauch mit Kochwurst und dicke Sauerländer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da mach ich mir bei Siggi auch keine Sorgen - der baut um, was umgebaut werden muss!!
[youtube1]DQeRTQMecFk[/youtube1]


----------



## Franky (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bin ich von ausgegangen! Nichtsdestotrotz darf man die Erwartungen nicht zu hoch schrauben. Inzwischen glaubr ich Schwachstellen insb. bei Grills recht sicher ausmachen zu können. Leider zu oft recht gehabt...
Davon aber ab... Son Pott Suppe hat was leckeres :z


----------



## sprogoe (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Thomas,
nicht mehr so wie früher, wir sind umgezogen und hier habe ich nicht solche Möglichkeiten.
Setz mich langsam auf´s Altenteil und widme mich mehr FuS.
(Fressen u. Saufen)

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Noch etwas zu dem Western Schweinebraten:
Ich habe abweichend von dem Rezept aus der Dutch Oven Fibel das Fleisch nicht nur mariniert, sondern 1 Tag vorher mit einem BBQ-Rub gewürzt und anschließend in Frischhaltefolie gewickelt und 24 Std. im Kühlschrank aufbewahrt. 1 Std. vor der Zubereitung; wie empfohlen; mit der Marinade bestrichen und nochmals 1 Std. bei Zimmertemperatur ruhen lassen. Dann im DO angebraten, aber nicht zu stark, da Gewürze und Knoblauch leicht anbrennen. den Rest der Marinade mit dem Gemüse, der Gemüsebrühe und dem Schwarzbier angegossen. (aus Platzgründen passen bei einem 12 Zoll DO nur 0,5 L Bier und etwa 0,75 L Brühe). Nach 2 Std. war alles gegart (dabei war anfangs die empfohlene Kohlemenge von 12 Stck. unter dem DO und 12 Stck. auf dem Deckel nicht ausreichend, ich hatte etwa 22 unten und 15 oben) und ich habe noch 200 g Champignon-Schmelzkäse untergerührt, die Soße dann mit einem hellen Soßenbinder angedickt. Sie war sehr lecker und den Rest der Soße und des Gemüses haben wir einfach mit Bandnudeln gegessen.
Diesen BBQ-Rub kann ich nur empfehlen, habe ihn im ebay bestellt zu einem unschlagbaren Preis. Man kann ihn für jegliche Fleischzubereitung, besonders für Smokergerichte verwenden.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/BBQ-Rub-1Kg-Magic-Dust-1000g-Premium-Kontor-Qualit%C3%A4t-AZX943-11-BBQ-Rubs-im-Shop/131543487734?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Andal (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vielleicht was für Kitchen Gear Freaks!?

https://www.lidl.de/de/silvercrest-sous-vide-garer-svsv-550-b2/p233544


----------



## Franky (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sowas gefällt mir besser...
https://www.amazon.de/Wancle-Präzisionskochtopf-Immersion-Zirkulator-Schwarz/dp/B01M26G9YP/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1499941054&sr=8-14-spons&keywords=tauchsieder+mit+thermostat&psc=1
Braucht weniger Platz


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gibt heute Abend Kräuterquark (das grünst hetzt richtig im Kräuterbeet) , Kartoffeln und mariniertes und dann knusprig ausgebackenes Schweinefleisch (weiss nun och noch nicht, ob panieren oder Bierteig - glaub aber eher, dass ich das Bier trinke)......


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Matjes mit Zwiebeln.


----------



## Jose (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Meeresfrüchtchen schrieb:


> ...



oh oh, ich hör den ferkelfahnder trapsen, wenn ich jetzt den unguten effekt deines nicks auf mich anmerke, bei dem wetter und fast allen bekannten in mir nicht vergönntem portugalurlaub. 

meeresfrüchtchen würd ich jetzt gerne naschen.

hab so nen schmacht...


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sind ja auch total lecker. Außerdem kann man viel damit machen.


----------



## Jose (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Meeresfrüchtchen schrieb:


> Sind ja auch total lecker. Außerdem kann man viel damit machen.




jetzt kommt der ferkelfahnder auch noch zu dir |rolleyes


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wir können uns ja den Ruhm teilen


----------



## honeybee (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich muss gerade über mich selber schmunzeln....
Andere verfallen kurz bevor es in den Urlaub geht in eine Art von Panikartigen Stress.....

Ich habe da lieber Gurken eingelegt


----------



## harbec (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... bei uns gab es vorgestern Mittag leckeren Brataal, 
gebuttertes Baguettebrot und Dillgurkensalat.
Einfach und lecker, aber seht selber.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das sind so klasse leckere "Einfachessen", gutes "Material und Zubereitung machen da schlicht ein 3-Sterne - Essen draus - und 100 Sterne für Genuss!!

Honey, sehen toll aus, die Gurken!!


----------



## Jose (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> hab da noch nen rest. und der will leben #6




...und der lebt, und wie...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Irre - grüner Daumen.....

Bei mir gibts heute (nicht mehr wiederbelebbare) saure Nierle..


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mal wieder Lammleber


----------



## Jens76 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gerade in die Röhre gewandert!
Und dazu mal ein Experiment, das wohl die Hauptspeise nicht überleben wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

fein siehts aus...


----------



## Franky (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Melone mit feta?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Melone pürieren mit etwas Honig und viel Rum ist auch nett.
net so viel Eiweiss..

Wer Eiweiss mag - als Tipp:
Kross gebratene Würfelchen geräucherten Bauchspreck noch drüber bei der Feta-Variante..


----------



## Jens76 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Melone mit feta?


Jepp! Schmeckt klasse. Leider war die Balsamico-Creme alle. Kann ich mir auch klasse dazu vorstellen.

Jemand schonmal Melone aufm Grill gehabt? Soll auch Knaller sein.


----------



## hanzz (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Jepp! Schmeckt klasse. Leider war die Balsamico-Creme alle. Kann ich mir auch klasse dazu vorstellen.



Passt super.
Bisschen Rucola, Pinienkerne und Olivenöl noch dazu.


----------



## Achim_68 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern gab es Flat Iron-Steak vom Grill, gefüllte und mit Bacon ummantelte Champignons und dazu Kartoffel-Spalten und Mais-Salat.
Das Steak war der erste Versuch - ist echt gut gelungen, allerdings nicht ganz so einfach, weil es recht dünn geschnitten ist und man Brat- und Ruhe-Zeit penibel einhalten sollte, sonst wird es echt zäh.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

na guck, wer da um die Ecke kommt ;-))

Willkommen beiden Geniessern ;-)))


----------



## exil-dithschi (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

marinierte wildsau, kam auf den grill.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

GEILOMAT, die wilde Sau!!!!!!!

Bei uns gabs fritierte Hühnerfüße ..


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Franz hat fotografiert:


----------



## sprogoe (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Franz hat fotografiert:



Obwohl er sonst der 1. am Tisch ist?|rolleyes

Gruß Siggi


----------



## jochen68 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... super Sachen! Die marinierte Wildsau macht mich total unruhig, obwohl ich dick satt bin. 

Da ich ja ein rechtschaffender Angler bin, der auch immer alles mitnimmt ;-) und daher alle meine 5 Kühltruhen voller Süßwasserfisch sind ;-), muss die Verwertungsmaschinerie verschärft anlaufen. Also Fisch auf den Tisch. Heute gab es 

[Neudeutsches KochBlabla]
"verschiedenenerlei Maränen in Butter gebraten an jungen Petersilien-Butter-Kartoffeln mit grünen Salaten unter Balsamico-Walnussöl-Vinaigrette mit bunten Pfeffern und geschrotetem Meersalz". [/Neudeutsches KochBlaBla ]

Oder zu deutsch: gebratenen Fisch mit Beilagen. Das sensationelle dabei ist die Kleine Maräne, mit 25cm ein bereits kapitaler Fang, der allerdings weitaus besser schmeckte als z. B. Hecht oder Karpfen gleicher relativer Länge.






Ja, und, lieber Thomas, die Flockis (stand noch rund ein Dutzend rum) sind hier alle hinüber. Hatte ja Fuß bzw. Zeh und war recht unbeweglich, aber heut wieder in den Pilzen. Es gab an für mich Fusskranken gut erreichbaren Fundstellen eine kleinere Portion Pfiffis und völlig überraschend einige super Sommersteinis. Mal sehen, was ich aus den Pilzen morgen machen werde ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Klasse!!!!!


----------



## Franky (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> GEILOMAT, die wilde Sau!!!!!!!
> 
> Bei uns gabs fritierte Hühnerfüße ..



Oh Fuck... Ich hab im ersten Moment an sowas gedacht...
https://kunterbuntetonkriegerin.jimdo.com/2009/12/03/hühnerfüße-dim-sum-art/


----------



## Patrick333 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Leckere Rippchen gabs gestern :m


----------



## jochen68 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... Pilzverwertung, gestern endlich wieder einmal einer meiner Favoriten: Kartoffelsuppe (frisch zubereitet) mit frischen Steinpilzen, Speck und 'n Schuß Sahne. Und die restlichen Steinis gingen heute ins Gulasch mit Knödeln und Schmandsalat.


----------



## Franky (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jo - das hätte ich auch essen können und mögen!  
Bei mir gabs eben Frikadellen mit Kartoffeln und Wachsbohnen aus dem eigenen Vorgarten. Wenn schon die Tomaten nicht wollen - brach liegen lassen ist doof! Nächstes Jahr mach ich da in Kartoffeln!


----------



## exil-dithschi (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute kochen, bzw. grillen lassen - bestes catering mindestens auf dithmarschens fußballplätzen, ich würde mal behaupten in ganz schleswig holstein findest du nix besseres auf den stadiongrills, bestes fleisch vom örtlichen dorfschlachter - herrlich.
ein hoch auf den kreispokal.


----------



## Franky (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das sieht echt anständig aus!!!


----------



## JottU (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das nächste mal grillen kann kommen. Zumindest die Beilage ist fertig.  Scharfes Zucchini - Paprika -Chuttney,  passt hervorragend zum Fleisch.


----------



## exil-dithschi (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Das sieht echt anständig aus!!!



war es auch.
hätt´ ich heut morgen auch lieber gehabt.
waren frühstücken in dem hotelschuppen wo unser kleiner im september die ausbildung anfängt.
für 17,50 pro person.

die beiden teller gestern zusammen 10, dazu noch 3 für zwo pilsken.


----------



## scarr (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...Forelle
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franky (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nach 2 Tagen Fisch & Kartoffelsalat gibts heut Abend den restsalat mit Spiegelei... mjamm...


----------



## Jose (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das baby ist jetzt in der heia, damit es morgen fit für die kommenden strapazen ist :m


----------



## jochen68 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... na, da bin ich ja gespannt, wie der Hoppler da rauskommt |rolleyes

Bei uns kommt Salat mit allem bei dem Wetter immer ganz gut, dazu Knobi-Baguette und Weinchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wo ist das Fleisch???
;-)))))


----------



## jochen68 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wo ist das Fleisch???
> ;-)))))



... ach ja, die Hühnerteile kam später noch drauf plus Honig-Senf-Schmand-Dressing *grins*


----------



## Jose (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...dass man immer erst nachfragen muss :m


lecker #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ...dass man immer erst nachfragen muss :m


GENAU das dachte ich auch gerade


sieht zudem auch als Bild besser aus ;-)


----------



## jochen68 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> GENAU das dachte ich auch gerade
> 
> 
> sieht zudem auch als Bild besser aus ;-)


Mit Fleischpostings mussde ja heutzutage sowas von aufpassen... ;-)))))

Ich geh jetzt lieber fischen, ihr Herdnerds.

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Salat mit Fisch geht ja auch ;-)))


----------



## Franky (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt lieber fischen, ihr Herdnerds.



Ich würd gern - darf ned.... :c#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich würd gern - darf ned.... :c#q


Seit wann bist Du verheiratet?


----------



## Jose (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so, häschen muss arbeiten |rolleyes

echt, so'n driss.
mach ja z.zt. house-, garden- und katzenkeeping und musste feststellen, dass es hier keinen schmortopf gibt, geschweige denn "meine" gewürze. 
humpf...

improvisiere ich halt, häschen sind ¡siempre! lecker :m


(kriegt ne alu-haube [keinen-alu-hut!] und ne gute stunde bei 160°, dann kasalla)


edit: ne stunde später...

edit: und nochmal unter den grill, der farbe wegen

edit: ...und jetzt fressifressi |rolleyes


----------



## JottU (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vom angeln zurück, und ein Restemischmasch auf den Teller gebracht. :m
Grillhähnchen mit Kartoffel - Rosenkohlgemüse. #t


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

net schlecht Herbert!


----------



## Jose (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> net schlecht Herbert!


 sagste ja nur, weil speck dabei war 

und keine beilagen :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

grins - und??


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

....vielen Dank für das Leberkäserezept von Seite 739!
Musste es zwar aufgrund von Mangel an diversen Gewürzen (wird definitiv nachgekauft) etwas abwandeln, aber es war klasse. Habe einfach Fertiggewürz "Cafe de Paris" als Ersatz genommen und es mit 100% Rinderhack versucht. War sehr lecker!

Nur als Info: Die Suche nach Pökelsalz war etwas abenteuerlich. Am Ende habe ich es im "normalen" Supermarkt (Globus) an der Fleischtheke für ein paar Cent bekommen.

Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch:
Der Leberkäse war im Gegensatz zum gekauften Leberkäse, den man so kennt, etwas trockener. Liegt das am fehlenden Fett, da Schweinehack gefehlt hat oder kommt die Saftigkeit durch das Wasser?

Viele Grüße
Steinbuttschreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Weil Du statt Schweinehack Rinderhack genommen hast und das deutlich weniger Fett enthält, dadurch dann insgesamt etwas trockener .


----------



## jochen68 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... ja super Jose! Macht Appetit! So'n Karnickel würde ich auch gerne mal wieder z. B. mit Knobi in den Weißwein werfen. Die letzten 20 Jahre war das leicht bis mittelschwer verpönt, da hier lange Zwergkaninchen in die Familie aufgenommen waren ;-) Aber da Kind nun > 20, könnte man da so langsam wieder was ins Auge fassen 

PS: Angeln war SchXXXe, da extreme Windböen und für Ende Juli sibirische Temperaturen auf dem Wasser herrschten (aber ein 90er Hecht fand meinen Wobbler trotzdem gut)


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...dachte ich mir, dass am Fettgehalt gelegen hat. Ich fand es etwas trocken, die am Tisch sitzende Bande hat sich jedoch die Finger geleckt.
10 Punkte!!!!
Nochmals vielen Dank!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mit gemischtem Hack schon besser, normales Schweinehack dann passt!


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jose,  Dein Häschen sieht klasse aus
vor Allem ohne Schbädsle


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

pfffff................


----------



## Jose (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ratet mal |rolleyes




natürlich häschen teil 2,

in jüngeren jahren war das kein problem...

und danke für die daumen #6

(den ferkelfahnder zu bemühen lohnt nicht)


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Solide schwäbisch - habe Maultaschen geschenkt gekriegt (selber gemachte!), also:
Greschde Mauldasche (mid Zwiwwl in Buddr broahde un mid Oi ieberbagge), mid Grumbiernsalaad und grianam Salaad..

Auf die Plätze..






Fertig...





Los....






Kartoffelsalat, siehe:
[youtube1]6I7yD1Ce5Yw[/youtube1]


----------



## Jose (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aber überraschend (oder erschreckend) viel vitamine dabei.

ich müsste mal ne schwäbin kennen lernen, heißt ja, es ginge durch den magen :m


----------



## jochen68 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Pilzverwertung Teil 2: Rührei mit Pfifferlingen, Knobibrot, Salat (Rührei zählt in allen Varianten zu meinen echten Favoriten). JAAAA, Thomas, iss neben Schnittlauch und Charlotte auch SPECK dabei ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



> aber überraschend (oder erschreckend) viel vitamine dabei.


ess ich immer viel (Salat), muss man aber ja nicht fotografieren im Normalfall..

ANTIVEGAN RULES!!
:g:g:g

:vik::vik::vik:

:g:g:g


----------



## jochen68 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ess ich immer viel (Salat), muss man aber ja nicht fotografieren im Normalfall..
> 
> ANTIVEGAN RULES!!
> :g:g:g
> ...



uiiihhh, peinlich, ich korrigiere mich:


----------



## Jose (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das ist ja man vorauseilende zensur :q

gar nicht nööödich, weil thomas überlebt alles, der beisst ja auch nicht ins gras, der alte carnivor :vik:


ps: so'n häschen reicht nur arg knapp für 2x


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> weil thomas überlebt alles, der beisst ja auch nicht ins gras, der alte carnivor :vik:


so isses!!

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hase ich schwer zu bekommen. Bei uns auch schwierig zu schiessen, gibt so wenige.
Da lass ich die lieber laufen.
Aber Reh u d Sau sind auch sehr lecker !


----------



## Jose (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

pizza hawaii ausm edk, als beilage sprotten.

das leben im exil eben, pro mille hilft


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Einfach Eierpfannkuchen, ein Dankeschön an meine Hühner. Raffiniert süß mit einem Schuss Stroh-Rum passend zum Novemberwetter. Oben drauf Marmelade und Nutella.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bis auf  Nutella liebt ich das auch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gschmoorda Rinderbrooda mit Schmandsooß, Schbädlse, Breisselbeera un Salaad

babbsadd


----------



## Franky (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schbädsle mit Hackfleischsoooße!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du lernsch!!!


----------



## Franky (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du lernsch!!!



Nö - seit gut 35 Jahren im Standardrepertoire bei uns... Kann ich blind ausm FF! Insbesondere wenn es mir
- ******** geht
- es schnell gehen muss
- total planlos ist 

Schön mit orrnlich Port und 'n Riegel Zartbitter von Lind!


----------



## jochen68 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... Das passt bestimmt in euer Beuteschema. Ribeye 411g. Muss ich alleine essen. Familie hat Magen-Darm.  Grins. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> ... *Das passt bestimmt in euer Beuteschema.* Ribeye 411g. Muss ich alleine essen. Familie hat Magen-Darm.  Grins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Passt!!!!
:q:q:q:q






PS:
Eigentlich fehlt noch ein Speichelflusssmilie ;-))


----------



## Jose (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ihr habts gut.
leb zur zeit in ner exil-küche, lädt nichtso ein zu meiner kocherei.
aber das mensch muss essen :m

also mal backofenkäse...


(schickt mich essen, um godswille auch schbädsle....)


----------



## JottU (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mal wieder Zucchini. Dies mal gefüllt und gebacken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Pfifferlinge (Tschernobyl, Weissrussland) in Sahne, mit etwas Speck (weniiiiig), Knobi (noch weniger), Muskat, etwas Rosmarin und Thymian, halbes Blatt Liebstöckel, viiiiel Peterling und ein kleiner Schuss Zitrone (kein Weisswein zum kochen da - den guten sauf ich selber). 

Bisschen geschredderte Hühnertitte fürs Eiweiss drunter, Semmelnknödel aus Froster (Überbleibsel Backversuche), so findet alles zusammen in meinem Wanste....

babbsadd.................


----------



## Jose (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

thema leuchtende pfiifferlinge: mal lachen wollen? dann lesen              #*2878*

was für ein tag :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

;-)))))))


----------



## JottU (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gibt es Aal in Dillsosse.


----------



## Jose (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute mal kein taxi,
dafür kning mit beilage - flockenstielige...


----------



## hanzz (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> ... Das passt bestimmt in euer Beuteschema. Ribeye 411g. Muss ich alleine essen. Familie hat Magen-Darm. Grins.



Und sonst hättet Ihr Euch 411g geteilt ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Jose (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



hanzz schrieb:


> Und sonst hättet Ihr Euch 411g geteilt ? |kopfkrat




pööhse :m


----------



## zandertex (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

habe heute auch mal die pfannen geschwungen.es gab putenschnitzel,speckbohnen mit viel bohnenkraut und pestonudeln.wir haben alle überlebt.:q


----------



## jochen68 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Doppelt gepostet


----------



## jochen68 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



hanzz schrieb:


> Und sonst hättet Ihr Euch 411g geteilt ? |kopfkrat



na logisch


----------



## Salziges Silber (1. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

fertig ... geräucherter makrelenrollmops


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das ist ja cool - dazu Rezept!!


----------



## Salziges Silber (1. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

frisches makrelenfilet, salz, pfeffer, süssen paprika, grob gemahlene chiliflocken, das ganze mit senf bestreichen, kleine gewürzgurke und geviertelte zwiebel, 
das filet mit der breiten seite aufrollen, spießen, mit einem kleinen band zum aufhängen versehen, 
danach geht es zum ziehen eine nacht in den kühlschrank. 

zum schluß das ganze für eine 3/4 stunde in den räucherofen und fertig


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht richtig geil und lecker aus!
DAnke


----------



## Salziges Silber (1. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gerne.

die rollmöpse gab`s gerade zum abendbrot, 
was für eine geschmacksexplosion, der absolute hammer, denn...ansich ist makrele ob als brat oder räucherfisch nicht so mein ding, aber diese art der zubereitung  gibt dem fisch den richtigen pep.
m.e. sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Makrele war auch nie so meines (ausser direkt frisch gefangen - hatte ich nur 3 - 4 mal in meinem Leben). Aber die hätte ich auch probiert - DEFINITIV!!


----------



## Klaus-a. (1. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> frisches makrelenfilet, salz, pfeffer, süssen paprika, grob gemahlene chiliflocken, das ganze mit senf bestreichen, kleine gewürzgurke und geviertelte zwiebel,
> das filet mit der breiten seite aufrollen, spießen, mit einem kleinen band zum aufhängen versehen,
> danach geht es zum ziehen eine nacht in den kühlschrank.
> 
> zum schluß das ganze für eine 3/4 stunde in den räucherofen und fertig



Das werde ich bald nachmachen werde berichten .
#6


----------



## Jose (1. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wow
makrelenrollmops
das ist was neues verführerisches

kenn die geräuchert im stück 
als cavala (portugiesisch) frisch heißest gegrillt
oder als
steckerlfisch: meine ständige sehnsucht


----------



## Franky (1. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> fertig ... geräucherter makrelenrollmops



O M G ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !

Weisst Du... Kannst Du Dir irgendwie im entferntestesn vorstellen, was Du gerade angerichtet hast??!!!!?!????!??!?!??? Wahrscheinlich nicht...................... Wo krich ich frische Makrele her? Ich meine FRISCH - so frisch, dass die Karkasse nicht mal merkt, dass sie nackich zurückgesetzt wurde und wechschwimmen will... Es fehlt bei Deinem Rezept allerdings etwas - ein Hauch (und ich meine diesmal wirklich nur ein Hauch und keine 2 Knollen! ) Knofi.

Ebenfalls ein Traum: besagtes fangfrisches Makrelenfilet ca 8 - 10 Stunden marinieren (Senf, Zwiebel, Knoblauch, Pfeffer & Salz), dann auf einem Spieß fixieren und über den offenen Feuer rösten/grillen. Es muss dabei "zischen"! Dazu ein Baguette mit Butter und Hopfenkaltschale nach Geschmack!


----------



## Salziges Silber (1. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ok, das mit dem knoblauch hatte ich nicht auf dem schirm, aber bei der nächsten aktion ist er mittenmang.
bei uns ist zur zeit makrelenalarm, die bestände scheinen sich zu stabilisieren und die fische wachsen zu ordendlichen größen ab, fänge von 300 bis 400 gr.pro stück sind nicht ungewöhnlich und werden regelmäßig gehakt. 
diese minitune sind richtige kraftpakete, woraus sich feinste* frisches *filet schneiden lässt.


----------



## daci7 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Erstmal sehen die Makrelenmöpse richtig geil aus!
Aber, was ist denn hier los?



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> [...]ansich ist makrele ob als brat oder räucherfisch nicht so mein ding, [...]





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Makrele war auch nie so meines (ausser direkt frisch gefangen - hatte ich nur 3 - 4 mal in meinem Leben). Aber die hätte ich auch probiert - DEFINITIV!!



Makrele ist doch (zusammen mit Sardinen) der geilste Fisch vom Grill!
Da können höchstens noch Thun und Co mithalten


----------



## Jose (1. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Makrele ist doch (zusammen mit Sardinen) der geilste Fisch vom Grill!
> Da können höchstens noch Thun und Co mithalten



nee, können thun & co nicht, jedenfalls dann nicht, wenn man gegen den allwochenendlichen grill-terror einen kontrapunkt setzen möchte: nie sah ich bessere schwaden, nie war der geruch intensiver als mit so 6 ärmlichen sardinen aufm holzkohlengrill.

und die leckersten grill-fische sind sie auch.
grobes meersalz, höllenhitze und dann fressi fressi, für franky, nicht nur für ihn, dann noch reichlich 'Hopfenkaltschale'.


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und was genau schmeckt an der Makrele nicht, Thomas ?

Interessiert mich nur weil ich selbst noch keine hatte .


----------



## Köppi67 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Salziges Silber:

Bei welcher Temperatur hast du die Makrelen geräuchert? Heißräuchern bei 80 - 90 ° C ?


----------



## Jose (1. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Und was genau schmeckt an der Makrele nicht, Thomas ?
> 
> Interessiert mich nur weil ich selbst noch keine hatte .





vorsicht, der fragt glatt zurück "und was schmeckt euch an schbädsle nicht?"

geschmacksfragen eben, obwohl ich glaube dass weder er noch ich die erwähnten und abgelehnten lebensmittel jemals in guter zubereitung geniessen konnten.


----------



## Zico (1. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sowas gehört verboten 

Hab Nachschicht, wollte nur mal kurz das AB Forum
durchforsten..... und dann sowas :m
Das sieht ja sowas von lecker aus.....
Das werde ich auch mal probieren, auch mit ein wenig
Knobi.
Vielen Dank fürs einstellen #h

So, jetzt muss ich doch an den Snickers - Automat, hab 
Hunger.

Gruß Zico


----------



## angler1996 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Erstmal sehen die Makrelenmöpse richtig geil aus!
> Aber, was ist denn hier los?
> 
> 
> ...



 nö, stimme Jose völlig zu
 auch Schwertfisch reicht da nicht hin, es fehlt das Fett


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Und was genau schmeckt an der Makrele nicht, Thomas ?
> 
> Interessiert mich nur weil ich selbst noch keine hatte .



Schmecken ja, wenn ganz frisch - aber hier im Süden hatte ich glaube ich eher weniger wirklich frische und zu selten zum selber fangen gekommen. 

Und gefrostet schmecken sie mir nicht mehr so, ich glaube, das liegt am Fettanteil und weil ich eher koche als räuchere (räuchern überdeckt da vielleicht einiges) ..

Knackefrisch sind die ok..


----------



## Salziges Silber (2. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Köppi67 schrieb:


> Bei welcher Temperatur hast du die Makrelen geräuchert? Heißräuchern bei 80 - 90 ° C ?



sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde...
heißräuchern ja, aber bei geringerer temperatur, diese liegt bei mir zwischen 55°C - 60°C


----------



## Jose (2. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gepimpte fertig-pizza hawaii:  champignons dazu, mehr käse, mehr schinken und als leckere deko die fette marone die ich heute gefunden habe.

seufz, noch 12 tage bis wieder in meiner küche....


----------



## jochen68 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> gepimpte fertig-pizza hawaii:  champignons dazu, mehr käse, mehr schinken und als leckere deko die fette marone die ich heute gefunden habe.
> 
> seufz, noch 12 tage bis wieder in meiner küche....



... sowas steht mir auch bevor: ab Montag Urlaub und als Urlaubsbeschäftigung Renovierung und Einbau einer neuen Küche ... aber wenns fertig ist, dann geht das Kochen richtig los |supergri


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (2. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gulaschsuppe hab ich heute gekocht. 12 Liter


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Meeresfrüchtchen schrieb:


> Gulaschsuppe hab ich heute gekocht. 12 Liter



jessas - was hast Du den vor?


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (2. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Koche ich morgen ein. Das mache ich bei solchen Gerichten meistens.


----------



## Jose (3. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

immer noch im exil...

"kultur"champignons, also teutsche, ebensolche eier, 02 DE 06, meine chilisoße und speck von nem schwarzwaldschwein ?, dazu knofi und doch noch was aus holland: geriebenen gouda


der hunger treibts rein, also eigentlich OT :m


dafür aber 100% schbädslefree...


----------



## Jose (4. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...und jetzt lange zähne für thomas :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Herbert  - ein Träumchen!!!!!!!


----------



## schuppensammler (4. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab ich heute mal gemacht. Geil sag ich da nur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (4. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hast recht, Thomas, sind echt knackig #6

und lecker. vorteil ist, die meisten steinpilz-amateure lassen die stehen, weil rote röhren = giftig :m

find ich gut   :vik:


----------



## Franky (4. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und ich hatte nur Spaghetti Napoli... Nix Tüte - selfmade. War auch legger


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

freut mich, Herbert..


----------



## Jose (4. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mich auch, den nächsten "catch" mach ich mal auf meine steinpilzmanier, zum vergleich.

aber mann, die sind ja wirklich knackig, muss man kauen, nicht schlürfen


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

eben - und schmecken klasse

Wie gesagt, die sind deswegen auch klasse (roh, Würfel, so anderthalb Zentimeter Kantenlänge) zu frosten..


----------



## jochen68 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... super Pilze, wirklich geiler Aal! Müßte mal - aber leider keine Zeit zum Suchen. Morgen früh um 6 geht's zum Boot, wenigstens mal wieder fischen und dann weiter mit dem derzeitigen Lieblingshobby: Küche R-neuern. Immerhin ist schon 1/3 gestrichen, es sind alle Elektrogeräte und die Handwerker bestellt. Mein Abendbrot sieht entsprechend aus, heute gab es sogar mal wieder Fisch!! :k


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ach Du Sch....
ich hab Dosen und Tütenallergie


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab die letzten 2einhalb Tage neben Arbeit her wieder 5 Liter Soße gekocht, gerade kochen Kartoffeln für Salat, noch Semmelbrösel über von Backversuchen, also heute abend typisch schwäbisch:
Grumbiernsalaad mit Schnidsl un Sooß


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (5. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

zwar noch nicht gemacht:

https://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/sendungen/meisterkueche/video-kreative-fischkueche-102.html

 aber es wird noch.


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (5. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bratkartoffeln mit Rosmarin und Schinken, dazu Gurkensalat und Spiegeleier.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hab die letzten 2einhalb Tage neben Arbeit her wieder 5 Liter Soße gekocht, gerade kochen Kartoffeln für Salat, noch Semmelbrösel über von Backversuchen, also heute abend typisch schwäbisch:
> Grumbiernsalaad mit Schnidsl un Sooß


babbsadd:
Vitamine





Essen


----------



## LOCHI (5. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rindvieh vom Rost !


----------



## Franky (5. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Kohle hat zu wenig Dampf....


----------



## LOCHI (6. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Glaub mir das hatte sie nicht #6


----------



## schuppensammler (6. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab mal ein neues Rezept für Fischfrikadellen ausprobiert. Mit Reis Kümmel Chili und Orangenschale. Kam richtig gut an. Werd ich jetzt immer so machen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jochen68 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



schuppensammler schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ein neues Rezept für Fischfrikadellen ausprobiert. Mit Reis Kümmel Chili und Orangenschale. Kam richtig gut an. Werd ich jetzt immer so machen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk



... klingt gut. BITTE REZEPT POSTEN!
#6


----------



## schuppensammler (6. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Am besten vor dem braten nochmal in Mehl wenden sonst klebt es an
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute meine knusprigen Zwiebelpfannkuchen als Beilage gemacht.
Für alle die, welchen bei frittierten Zwiebelringen auch zu wenig Zwiebel dran ist...

Backteig machen mit Ei, etwas Wasser, Öl (wird knuspriger) Mehl und Stärke (wird knuspriger)..

Zwiebeln in 3 - 4 mm dicke Scheiben schneiden und aufpassen, dass die NICHT in Ringe zerfallen, sondern eine Scheibe bleiben.

Ich würze die mit meinem scharfen Grillrub, ziehe sie durch den Backteig und backe sie dann in der Pfanne aus, danach direkt aufs Küchenpapier zum abfetten..

Kann man gut vorbereiten, zum servieren kurz in Öl nochmal warm machen oder auch auf dem Grill bei indirekter Hitze.

Ich mag das Zeug (nen Teil futter ich immer direkt aus der Pfanne ;-)) )....


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (6. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute mal was Schnelles: Nudeln mit Bärlauchpesto.Nächstes Jahr mach ich auf jeden Fall mehr davon fertig. Bärlauch mit Salz und Olivenöl, sowie Sonnenblumenkernen grob püriert, in Gläser gefüllt und 60 Minuten bei 80 Grad sterilisiert. Pinienkerne oder Cashews gingen auch, hatte ich bloß nicht zur Hand an dem Tag.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kein Käse im Pesto??


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (6. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Parmesan drüber  Mit Käse bzw Milchprodukten wecke ich nicht ein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

okäh!


----------



## jochen68 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



schuppensammler schrieb:


> Am besten vor dem braten nochmal in Mehl wenden sonst klebt es an
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk



DANKE! Das werde ich sofort ausprobieren, sobald die neue Küche steht (ich hoffe Ende der Woche #t)


----------



## Jose (6. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ja ja, wird laaangweilig...

mir nicht :m

beende mein küchenexil mit, na was?,  kning mit blumenkohlresten usw. usw.

das besondere heute ist, das kning ist geripped: bauchlappen und rückenfilets sind ausgelöst den katzen zum kosten gegeben worden.
voller erfolg  

ich mach jetzt den rest und, falls es jemanden interessiert: mir schmeckts immer noch #6


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (6. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht super aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute abend mal wieder glassisch schwäbisch:

Rooschbrodah mid Schbädsle un Salaad............

freu ich mich schon drauf...


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (7. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hähnchenblust mit Cully, Kulkuma, Ananas und Mango, dazu Leis.


----------



## schuppensammler (7. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Meeresfrüchtchen schrieb:


> Hähnchenblust mit Cully, Kulkuma, Ananas und Mango, dazu Leis.



Leckel Leckel, lass dil schmecken.


----------



## Jose (7. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute gibts restkning mit, du ahnst es schon, Thomas, 
Hexenröhrlingen.
same place und schon wieder über n kilo.

und ja, sieht ja fast wie das von vorgestern, ist aber anders: hat kning usw. - ansonsten gepostete zutaten: läcker - aber wieder zuviel. ich lerns einfach nimmer, als ehemaliger hausmann für mich als single zu kochen.  
babbsadd :m


großteil muss ich einfrieren, weil da ja noch die rotfüße sind :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn sie Dir zu viel werden - ruhig frosten!!! Ich nehm sie ab ;.-)


----------



## Jose (7. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

klahar


----------



## jobo61 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute . Rehleber und Herz , mit frischen Pfifferlingen mit  Bratkartoffeln , und einen kühlen Weisherbstschorle
Unbezahlbar


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

was geil - Aufbruch...... NEID!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fischknipser (8. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gab es Fischfrikadellen.

Hechtfilet vom 80 er Hecht in Küchenmaschine mit
4 Frühlingszwiebel
 1 1/2 frische Zwiebeln
Zitronensaft
Salz 
bunter Pfeffer 
2Tel. Senf
Ca.1 1/2 Semmel
Etwas Perersilie
und 4 Eiern
püriert anschließend mit Mehl, Semmelbrösel und scharfer Paprika paniert und in Pflanzenöl ausgebacken

Einfach aber lecker ,selbst den Kindern hat's geschmeckt. 





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (8. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Grünkohl mit Mettwurst gab es heute - passend zum Wetter.


----------



## Franky (8. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Meeresfrüchtchen schrieb:


> Grünkohl mit Mettwurst gab es heute - passend zum Wetter.



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Ihr habt Frost? Im August??
Vor allem - was ist mit Kassler und Pinkel????? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Jose (8. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> was geil - Aufbruch...... NEID!!!!!!!!



AUFBRUCH...

haah, sogar beim essen politik :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du musst Dich mal mit Jagd befassen ;-)


----------



## Jose (8. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du musst Dich mal mit Jagd befassen ;-)




ist ein anglerforum, säckl |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Seggl heisst des, Seggl (googlen - urspüngliche Bedeutung aus dem Schwäbischem der Kulturschbrooch: Schafspenis)


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (8. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> 
> Ihr habt Frost? Im August??
> ...





Was der Keller noch hergibt, ist willkommen.


----------



## Jose (8. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Seggl heisst des, Seggl (googlen - urspüngliche Bedeutung aus dem Schwäbischem der Kulturschbrooch: Schafspenis)



sorry, so derb wollte ich es nicht verstanden wissen :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kommunikationswissenschaft ;.))

Daher ist das bei uns beliebte "Schoofseggl" auch doppelt gemoppelt und "bleeder Schoofseggl" geht schon Richtung Beleidigung ;-))

Wohingegen der schwäbische Diminutiv, "Seggele", dann eher wieder als Kosewort zu verstehen wäre (für Ostfriesen, ne, ohne Gummistiefel auf der Weide)..


----------



## Jose (8. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

worum ich euch wirklich beneide, ihr könnt die größten sauereien schreiben und nix passiert, weil euch schbädsle eh keiner versteht. 

bei mir gibts wieder gepimpte pizza hawaii, muss die küche langsam wieder in besitzer-norm bringen, also nix mit kning, fisch, hexen usw.

und vor allem muss der geruch nach gauloise raus, fünf tage vorlauf.
ich glaub mein "coming home" - essen werden rievkooche oder gegrillte makrelen sein. hält sich drei tage inner küche, der geruch.

hab ich totalen jieper drauf #6


----------



## Jose (8. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so, war 'lecker' die pizza, würds als 'eatable' bezeichnen, 'edible' wars sowieso.

exile on mainstreet...


----------



## Salziges Silber (9. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bei meinem freund anton gab es gerade eine geschmacksexplosion am gaumen |supergri

makrelenräucherrollmop`s mit einem hauch von knoblauch


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

;.))) sehen immer noch geil aus ;-)


----------



## Jose (9. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

makrelenräucherrollmöpse... schmacht #6 (steh eh auf möpse )

ansonsten kein guter tag für thomas. siehe anhang.... :m


heute in diesem theater: seelachsfilet, petersilie, stampfkartoffeln und n pfund steinpilze.

das rote kilo frier ich zu den anderen vier kilo...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab mir für morgen mal (Einkauf abwarten) scharfen Karamellbauch vorgenommen, entweder mit Ratatouille oder gebratenem Fenchel..

Oder ich find beim Einkaufen was ganz anderes............

Was mich nicht an Hexenröhrlinge denken lässt.......


----------



## Franky (9. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> bei meinem freund anton gab es gerade eine geschmacksexplosion am gaumen |supergri
> 
> makrelenräucherrollmop`s mit einem hauch von knoblauch



Sach ich doch... Aber der Schwob glaubt ja immer noch, dass ich kein Plan hab... :q Lassmer em :m


----------



## Jose (9. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mit ach und krach...


----------



## jochen68 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ihr seid alle gemein. Ich habe heute den Notkocher aktivieren müssen und mit Sohn Tortellini mit Fix&Foxi-Sauce gehabt. Aber fleissig weiter Küche gebaut und eine Zeile steht schon. Morgen Spüle und Kochfeld ausschneiden. Und wenn das ganze Chaos hier beseitigt ist, dann werde ich mal wieder richtig loskochen.  






Aber der neue Kühler läuft schon und darin ist der wichtigste Baustoff gelagert:


----------



## Jose (9. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

eyh mann, DAS ist kochen, aus nix was zaubern!

kompliment #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Toopppp!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei dem Scheixxwetter mit kalt und Regen was Herzerwärmendes:
 Scharfer Karamellbauch

Hört sich pervers an, ist aber eine der geilsten Männernaschereien, die es gibt. 

Gerauchter Schweinebauch mit Chiliflocken bestreuen, etwas Honig (Geschmack) und ordentlich Zucker drauf für Karamell.

bei knapp 130 - 140 Grad im Ofen garen/karamelisieren lassen (ca. 30 min-  1 h, je nach Dicke) - wenn nachher fertig kommt noch dann Endproduktfoto


----------



## JottU (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da bekomme ich jetzt schon Hunger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Salzig, rauchig, scharf, süß, knusprig, fettig.............

sooooooooooooooooo geil ;-)


----------



## jaunty_irl (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Verdammte axt, wieso tust du mir das an thomas?! Jetzt muss ich losziehen und rauchbauch holen :/


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

grins...........


----------



## Fischknipser (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Thomas
Sind wohl etwas dicker die Scheiben,ansonsten würden wir schon Bilder sehen,grins.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jepp....
;-) 

Nix Bacon, knapp doppelt daumendick, würd ich schätzen..


----------



## ollidaiwa (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hamburger Bifteki mit Schafskäse gefüllt, Tzatziki, Salat und frittierte Kartoffelscheiben aus rohen Kartoffeln. 

Mit den Kartoffeln muss ich noch üben.


----------



## pennfanatic (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schon ein bisschen braun, oder was meinst du?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nur einfach fritiert? 

Vorher ankochen oder bei ca. 120 - 130 Grad anfritieren (sollen nciht ganz, aber fast gar sein) , abkühlen/trocknen und dann bei 180 Grad fertig knusprig fritieren..


----------



## ollidaiwa (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich hab sie in Öl 30 Minuten frittiert. Nächstes Mal nach Deiner Methode.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jessas - kein Wunder ;-)) 

Doppelt fritiert hält besser ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei dem Scheixxwetter mit kalt und Regen was Herzerwärmendes:
> Scharfer Karamellbauch
> 
> Hört sich pervers an, ist aber eine der geilsten Männernaschereien, die es gibt.
> ...




Und hier Ergebnis - brauchte noch 2 Min. Oberhitze am Ende


----------



## jaunty_irl (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eine schweinerei ist das.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und was für eine ;-)


----------



## JottU (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also erstmal nur Umluft, ohne Oberhitze?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ne - Ober/Unterhitze OHNE Umluft, am Schluss reine Oberhitze, wenn notwendig (muss man immer gucken (reinstechen wegen Gargrad, das mit Farbe Karamell in Übereinstimmung bringen) ...


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Menno, das Leben ist ungerecht! :c Ich will das auch. Sofort. :l


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

soooooooooooooooooooo geil ;.)))))))


----------



## Franky (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vor lauter Tatata konnte ich nicht anders und habe auf dem Rückweg von meinem Schlachter des Vertrauens eine schöne Portion Tatar fürs Abendbrot besorgt. Auf warmen (aufgebackenen) Brötchen war das eben ein Gedicht - tadaaaa! :q

Und nicht nur das - auch 'ne Schweinerei kam mit. Spareribs für Samstag. Obwohl kein optimales Wetter angekündigt ist, geht das auf den Grill!!! :m


----------



## JottU (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kein gerauchter Bauch bei meinem REWE. :r
Bin bisschen frustriert gerade. :c


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fleischer?


----------



## Franky (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hat leider nicht jeder in der Nähe...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab mir gerade mal wieder einen schönen Brotaufstrich gebastelt:

Karpfenfilet (vom ca. 50er Karpfen) im Tischräucherofen geräuchert (gestern in 50g Salz pro Liter Wasser eingelegt; geht natürlich auch mit ganzem Karpfen, dann als Hufeisen geschnitten)

geräuchertes Filet auspuhlen (die Fleischstückchen fein zerdrücken)

1 Dose Creme Fresh reingerührt

2 mittlere, qualitativ gute (!!) Zwiebeln fein zerschlagen dazu

Perfekt! Reicht bei mir keine 2 Tage.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hört sich geil an - etwas Senf und viel Dill dazu kannste mal ausprobieren


----------



## Jose (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

fischbrotaufstrich, wie geil ist das denn?

nimm doch nen meterkarpfen, dann reichts vielleicht für vier tage :m


bei mir gibts bisschen hähnchenbrust mit steinpilzen an tagliatelle, vulgo nudeln.
petersilie, knofi und creme fraiche sowieso.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> fischbrotaufstrich, wie geil ist das denn?



Auf die Art verarbeite ich pro Jahr ein halbes Dutzend Rüssler.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hört sich geil an - etwas Senf und viel Dill dazu kannste mal ausprobieren



Cooler Tipp. Danke!


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und hier Ergebnis - brauchte noch 2 Min. Oberhitze am Ende





Leckofanni sieht das gut aus. Ich hatte heute Rumpsteak, einfach mit Zwiebeln und ohne Beilage.


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fischbrotaufstrich werden meine letzten 8 Forellen jetzt auch. Basta!


----------



## Jose (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nachtrag


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wir sind verfressen - isses geil ;-)))


----------



## sprogoe (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hier mal das Rezept für eine schnell gemachte und echt leckere Forellencreme:

Zutaten:
eine geräucherte Forelle filitiert
300 g Frischkäse
flüssige Sahne bei Bedarf
eine kleine Zwiebel
Salz 
geschroteter schw. Peffer
Dill

alle Zutaten (außer Sahne) in eine Schüssel geben und mit dem Pürrierstab zu einer cremigen Masse verarbeiten.
Ist die Masse zu fest, etwas Sahne nach und nach zumischen, bis die Masse streichfähig aber nicht flüssig wird.
Auf Brötchen oder Toast; saulecker.
Geht natürlich mit jedem anderen Räucherfisch auch.

Gutes Gelingen wünscht Siggi


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aaaaah leggr - immer her mit Rezepten!


----------



## sprogoe (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

In Ermangelung eines Kugelgrills oder ähnlichem habe ich meinen aus 3 mm Stahlblech geschweißten und hier bereits vorgestellten *Räucherofen* zu einer ähnlichen Funktion mißbraucht.
Ich hatte länger schon vor, einmal eine Bacon Bomb herzustellen. Rezepte und Anleitungen dazu gibt es ja zur Genüge auf youtube.
Die Zutaten hierfür waren:
400 g Bacon
1 kg gem. Gehacktes
4 Tel. Hackfleischwürzer
1 große rote Paprika
1 Zwiebel
3 Knoblauchzehen
100 g ger. Emmentaler
BBQ-Sauce / in dem Fall Bull´s Eye Onion

und für den von mir angestrebten grieschischen Touch:

100 g Hirtenkäse
10 schw. Oliven
6 getrocknete und in Oil eingelegte Tomaten
1/2 Tel. getrockneter Oregano

aus dem Bacon wurde auf Backpapier ein Geflecht gelegt





Klicke auf diese Leiste um das Bild in voller Größe anzuzeigen.





Das Hackfleisch mit der Würzmischung und dem Oregano vermengt und flach auf dem Bacongitter verteilt,
zusätzliches Salz wird nicht benötigt, enthält bereits die Mischung





Klicke auf diese Leiste um das Bild in voller Größe anzuzeigen.





klein  gehackte Paprika, Zwiebel u. Knoblauch miteinander vermischt u. auf dem  Hack verteilt, darauf klein gehackte Oliven u. getr. Tomaten





Klicke auf diese Leiste um das Bild in voller Größe anzuzeigen.





darüber klein gewürfelter Hirtenkäse u. den Reibekäse





Klicke auf diese Leiste um das Bild in voller Größe anzuzeigen.





etwas BBQ-Sauce darüber





Klicke auf diese Leiste um das Bild in voller Größe anzuzeigen.





das Ganze vorsichtig mit dem Backpapier zu einer Rolle gedreht und die Enden schön zudrücken





Klicke auf diese Leiste um das Bild in voller Größe anzuzeigen.





nun auf einem Grillrost, auf dem noch eine engmaschige Grillmatte gelegt wurde, in mittlerer Höhe des R-Ofens plaziert





Klicke auf diese Leiste um das Bild in voller Größe anzuzeigen.





mit Buchenscheiten ein Feuer gemacht und für 2,5 Std. bei 120-130 Grad im Ofen belassen,
nach einer guten Std. die Außenseite mit der BBQ-Sauce bepinselt, eine halbe Std. später nochmals
das fertige Ergebnis sah dann so aus





Klicke auf diese Leiste um das Bild in voller Größe anzuzeigen.





und hier der Anschnitt






Ich würde das nächste Mal auf alle Fälle mehr Käse hinein tun, aber  keinen Hirten- oder Fetakäse, da dieser nicht schmilzt. Die getrockneten  Tomaten würde ich auch weglassen, diese geben einen leicht säuerlichen Geschmack ab.





Klicke auf diese Leiste um das Bild in voller Größe anzuzeigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das macht Appetit!


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hihi jetzt gehe ich an den Gefrierschrank und lege mir erstmal drei Scheiben geräucherten Bauch raus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

grins... da hab ich ein paar gelockt


----------



## jochen68 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... arrrrrg. Was für leckere Sachen werden hier präsentiert, während ich werkele. DANKE! Aber das gibt böse Vergeltung, heute habe ich Kochfeld und Spüle ausgesägt, schätze, morgen abend kann ich schon wieder kochen. Naja, bis kochtechnisch alles wieder auf dem Topp-Stand ist, wird es wohl nächste Woche werden. |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn fertig, kannste ja wieder schön kochen und hier dann auch wieder voll mitmachen - geht doch vorwärts..


----------



## Franky (11. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> . Aber das gibt böse Vergeltung,




Komm doch komm doch - trau Dich... :q

What's up  McFly? Chicken? :q:q


----------



## Franky (11. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Drei Dinge braucht der Mann - Kartoffeln, Eier, Speck und Zwiebeln - und Gewürzgurken :q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schmeckt - satt, geil ;-) 

Bei mir heut frugale, nicht veröffentlichbare Kost..

Morgen:
Ratatouille mit Schweinelende am Stück (besseres Fleisch wie Bauch, Schulter etc. war teurer - Sonderangebot...) in ein bisschen Butter nachgebraten und Bratkartoffeln ... 

Hier nur das Ratatouille (aus: https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330355), morgen dritter Tag und damit verzehrfertig:


----------



## Jose (11. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Bei mir heut frugale, nicht veröffentlichbare Kost...




kann mir schon denken was es gibt, etwa was ich gerade bei EDK in der pizza-theke gesehen hab, vom dr. OE, ne Veggie Pizza mit, aufgepasst!, "mit vegetarischem Hack"...


ich glaub es hackt #q


hab salami genommen |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nääää., Döner wars....


----------



## Tuempelteddy (11. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Den Fang von gestern!


----------



## Jose (11. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das sieht gut aus #6

was isses für n fisch?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> das sieht gut aus #6
> 
> was isses für n fisch?



Sieht von weitem nach einer strammen Brasse aus.


----------



## Franky (11. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eher nach überfahrenem Dorsch :q


----------



## Seifert (11. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schweinekamm,einepinselt mit Honig & Pfeffer,vorher leicht gesalzen,bei 110° drei Stunden.Auf Olivenoel -nicht das billgiste nehmen !!!
Ein Gedicht (zumal wenn man Paprika,Zwiebeln,Auberginen und Zucchini dazu nimmt)!!!
Als Getränk geht 'n leichter Rose´,aber auch 'n fröhlichet Pilsken,woll!!


----------



## sprogoe (11. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Drei Dinge braucht der Mann - Kartoffeln, Eier, Speck und Zwiebeln - und Gewürzgurken :q:q:q




waren das nicht fünf Dinge? |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

eigentlich nur eines -. nachher zusammen in Pfanne ;-)


----------



## Tuempelteddy (12. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Eher nach überfahrenem Dorsch :q



Dicht dran!
Das war einer von disen "Toasterfischen"!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

"Toasterfische"


----------



## Franky (12. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Tuempelteddy schrieb:


> Dicht dran!
> Das war einer von disen "Toasterfischen"!



Toasterfisch ist auch geil... :q Wir haben den Leuten am Strand immer erzählt, das wären Dorsche, die nich schnell genug aus der fahrrinne gekommen sind :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wie gesagt, Ratatouille dritter Tag heute, also verzehrfertig, dazu am Stück gegarte Schweinelende (2 h bei ca. knapp 70 Grad mit Gewürzöl im Ofen, dann in Butter gebraten und aufgeschnitten, weil Sonderangebot, billiger als besseres Fleisch wie mein geliebter Schweinebauch oder Schulter) und Bratkartoffeln (einfache, nur Zwiebel/Salz, weil Ratatouille ja schon stark gewürzt ist)..

Jetzt Schnabbes............


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab heute früh nach diesem Rezept hier einen 70er Aal eingelegt:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqSMEwE5xTI

... und gerade gegrillt. Und weil ich der einzige Aal-Esser in der Familie bin (ok, scharf gebraten isst Sohnemann mit), musste ich den ganz allein vertilgen. 

Sehr lecker!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> , musste ich den ganz allein vertilgen.
> 
> Sehr lecker!


son Pech ;-))))

In der Marinade ist viel zu viel Säure drin, sollte man nicht so lange ziehen wie die sagen (halbe Stunde), eher damit beim grillen pinseln.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> son Pech ;-))))
> 
> In der Marinade ist viel zu viel Säure drin, sollte man nicht so lange ziehen wie die sagen (halbe Stunde), eher damit beim grillen pinseln.



Ich halb die Stücke 10 Stunden drin gelassen (Kühlschrank). Süßer, sehr angenehmer Geschmack, wenig Schärfe. Erinnert an japanische Küche. Die intensive Ingwer-Note schmeckt man gut durch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mit so viel Zitrone wie angegeben?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> mit so viel Zitrone wie angegeben?



Sorry, hätte ich dazu sagen müssen: Nix Zitrone. Ein Fläschchen Sojasoße (indonesische Art, süß), 1 Fläschchen Küchen-Sherry, Zucker, Salz, und eine kleine Stange geriebenen Ingwer.


----------



## Franky (12. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kann man erkennen, was das war?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

siehste, die hatten da aber  halbe Zitrone drin im Video..

Dann glaub ich das auch..


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Kann man erkennen, was das war?


Ribsche?


----------



## Franky (12. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sacht alles, oder?? :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Sacht alles, oder?? :m


#6#6#6


----------



## Jose (12. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Sacht alles, oder?? :m



vorspeise für vierköpfige familie?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hehehehe , wollts nich schreiben, Herbert - oder Mädchenportion ;-)))


----------



## Franky (12. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tss... Das war die "Vorzeigeportion"  Die anderen 2 Racks waren noch im Grill! :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:g:g:g
:q:q:q


----------



## Franky (13. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Holladiewaldfee! Solltet ihr ab morgen vormittag was von wegen rätselhaftem Rattensterben im Norden Frankfurts hören.......... Ich hab mich ein wenig vertan, was die Schärfe der Chillies angeht... Scheibenhonig - das ist ein verdammt "pikantes" Honighähnchen geworden!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

grins - ich hab genau die richtige Schärfe erwischt
Fritierte Sau (Rest der Lende)  mit selber gemachter Honig-Chili-Tomatenpaste und Ratatouille mit Kartoffeln reingekocht..


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Marinieren








Panieren







Fritieren







Essen


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute rohes Fleisch.
selbst gewolftes Hackfleisch halb und halb. Pfeffer, Salz, etwas chili, Scharlotte ein Eigelb. Frische Brötchen mit Butter, dazu ein Pils und danach ein Hundsärsch


----------



## Franky (14. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mispelsche kann durchaus was feines sein... :m


----------



## jobo61 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das gab's gestern: Rinderzunge, Salzkartoffeln, Meerrettichsoße, und lauwarmer Bohnensalat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zunge - geil-  hatten wir hier glaub ich auch noch nie- gehört auch zu meinen Lieblingsesen.
Iopp!!

Danke fürs einstellen!!


----------



## JottU (14. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zwiebeln, Chilli, Knoblauch, Kochschinken, Zucchini, Tomaten, in der Reihenfolge in der Pfanne anschmoren, paar Eier dazu und stocken lassen. Kräftig abschmecken.
Was man zur Erntezeit nicht alles experimentiert.
Bild hab ich mich nich getraut, aber lecker wars.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



JottU schrieb:


> Bild hab ich mich nich getraut,


wenns schmeckd ischs a schee.........
:g:g:g


----------



## JottU (14. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hast du Recht, morgen gibts Hirn vom Schwein. Total lecker, aber Bild muss man auch nicht sehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gebackenes Hirn mit schwäbischem Kartoffelsalat und Sc. Remoulade oder Tartar....................... 

Du lebst nich schlecht!!


----------



## Franky (14. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eindeutig nich mein Fall. Mehr für Euch...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nur noch  nie probiert -  gibs zu ;-))


----------



## Franky (15. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Es gibt Dinge, die ich nicht esse - und es gibt Dinge, die ich nicht mag! Letztere habe ich mindestens probiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

grins - Weichei...

Heute wieder mal etwas geräucherten Schweinebauch gekauft....

Wird zu scharfem Karamellbauch wenn ich morgen oder übermorgen (je 
 nachdem, wie schnell der Sauerteig kommt) Brot backe für den näxten halben/ganzen Monat (Ofenrestwärme ausnutzen....)...


----------



## Franky (15. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Steh ich aber zu... gibt auch andere...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Kann man erkennen, was das war?



Sieht aus wie Holz! Veganer bekocht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Franky (15. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie Holz! Veganer bekocht?



Jepp- mahagonitür ist gerade echt hipp. Besonders crunchy ist das Mittelstück der Außenseite. :m


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

1 Kg Rinderbein, 4 Markknochen, ne Menge Suppengrün, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch und Gewürze ergab eine köstlich , sättigende Suppe.
gestern Abend jedenfalls war sie noch köstlich.
Hab mich heute richtig drauf gefreut, und jetzt ?
Sie ist sauer:c


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

selbst schuld, so was kocht man ja auch nicht im Sommer


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heut krieg ich gekocht - morgen Kässchbädsle mid Salaaad..


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mann war das wieder lecker!|rolleyes
 Köhler in Bierteig und Gartengemüse.

 "Schmatz"


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und vor allem das richtige Verhältnis Essen - Gemüse....
;-)))

Sieht klasse aus!!!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Jepp- mahagonitür ist gerade echt hipp. Besonders crunchy ist das Mittelstück der Außenseite. :m




Kennst du den Witz mit dem Blinden, dem Schreiner seiner Frau und der Scheißhaustür vom Fischkutter?:q



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Heut krieg ich gekocht -




Die Kokotte wieder, wa!:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Die Kokotte wieder, wa!:m


Kumpelsabend - lass mir doch nicht von Frauen kochen...
:g:g:g


----------



## hanzz (15. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kumpelsabend - lass mir doch nicht von Frauen kochen...
> :g:g:g


Kochen kannste ja selber.... :q



Ich mach heut was mit Spinat.


----------



## JottU (15. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ooch nö, ich habe eigentlich genug. |uhoh:
Jemand noch eine Idee für eine herzhafte Zubereitung, Füllung?
Die sollte aber das einzige vegane sein.


----------



## JottU (15. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also die Zucchini natürlich nicht die Füllung. :q


----------



## Jose (15. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so, das exil in der fremdküche ist vorbei.
die hatte aber einen signifikanten vorteil: 
nämlich nen ganzen tk-schrank statt meines 40l-fachs.
musste fast alles rausräumen, paprika, gurke, tomaten, möhren um platz zu schaffen für [spar dir dein grinsen, thomas, man trut ja so einiges für so 6 kg flockis] meine eingefrorenen
hexen.

hab das ganze gemüse gekocht, salz, pfeffer, rosenpaprika, zwiebel & knofi - dann püriert. idee von fake-gazpache, auf jeden fall volumenreduziert.

roch ganz lecker aber sehr gemüsig...

ok, die suppe die man sich einbrockt muss man auch auslöffeln, 
also nocn ein später gang zur fleischtheke und bauchspeck geholt,

schwarte ab und alles grob gewürfelt und scharf angebraten. läcker #6

dann das wagnis, nen halben liter der gemüsesuppe dazu und schnell n handvoll croutons aus nem überfälligen baguette gebruzzelt.

und dann mit etwas spitzigen fingern an den teller gesetzt, aufgepeppt mit meinem chili.
EY, sowas von super und bauchgeschmeidig -  und alles andere als grüngeschmäckel. saulecker.

so kommt es eben zu dem späten foto, erst als der magen lächelte.
saulecker!


ps: gruß an die zucchini-geschädigten hobbygärtner: verschenken, füllung ohne zucchini, darf dann auch etwas mehr sein :m


----------



## Franz_16 (15. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gabs heute Abend Fisch. Nix besonderes - paniertes Fischfilet mit Kartoffelsalat. 

Das Besondere daran waren nur die Zutaten:
Leng, Pollack und Dorschfilet, selbstgefangen natürlich. 

Dazu einen Kartoffelsalat aus den ersten Kartoffeln der Saison vom eigenen Acker mit etwas Tomatengarnitur, ebenfalls von den eigenen Tomatenstöcken. 

Hat wirklich erstklassig geschmeckt #6


----------



## Jose (15. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

du isst von zwei tellern? :m


...oder ist es thomas' kumpelabend?


----------



## Franz_16 (15. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

waren sogar 3 Teller  Familienbesuch... die kriegen selten ordentlichen Fisch, außer manchmal von mir  !


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ihr wisst, was das wieder bedeutet?
;-)))





.......


DAS!!!!


Thomas9904 schrieb:


>


----------



## JottU (16. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke für die Erinnerung. 
Muss morgen eh zum Fleischer, und dies mal stehts auf dem Zettel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

grins - euch mach ich lange Zähne ;-))


----------



## Jose (16. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> grins - euch mach ich lange Zähne ;-))




...noch ein paar hexen dazu, das wärs :m :m :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Herbert:
Dreggsagg ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ferddich ;-)))

Naschwerk fürs Wochenende (und nen Teil der näxten Woche)


----------



## petri28 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ferddich ;-)))
> 
> Naschwerk fürs Wochenende (und nen Teil der näxten Woche)



Ob dies bis nächste Woche hält?????
 Sieht lecker aus:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ist abends zum kalt naschen mit etwas Obst ....
obs reicht, bis näxte Woche trau ich mich auch nicht vorhersagen (siehe unteres Stück (warm probieren müssen))..


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

faschd vegedaarisch:
Kässchbädsle mit Schmorzwiwwl und (richtiger Fleisch)Soooß und Salaad...


----------



## Franky (16. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du meinst den "Salat" im Hintergrund ???


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

grins - das ist das Naschwerk für danach ;-)))


----------



## jochen68 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Du meinst den "Salat" im Hintergrund ???



"Fleisch ist sein Gemüse"


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> "Fleisch ist sein Gemüse"


 und Obst ist flüssig


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und Obst ist flüssig


da bin ich tatsächlich in einer gesegneten Gegend mit viel Obst(destillen)..

Ich glaub alleine bei mir im Ort sinds schon 6 oder 7 Brennereien..

Vitamine rulez ;-))

Fasten und mich kasteien hab ich für die Zeit nach meiner Beerdigung vorgeplant...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und Obst ist flüssig


da bin ich tatsächlich in einer gesegneten Gegend mit viel Obst(destillen)..

Ich glaub alleine bei mir im Ort sinds schon 6 oder 7 Brennereien..

Vitamine rulez ;-))

Fasten und mich kasteien hab ich für die Zeit nach meiner Beerdigung vorgeplant...


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute Wurstsalat mit Bratkartoffeln


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

haaaach - geiles Sommeressen!!!

Bei mir den Rest Kässchbädsle...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

haaaach - geiles Sommeressen!!!

Bei mir den Rest Kässchbädsle...


----------



## wilhelm (17. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Thomas hast du Schluckauf oder schon zu viel Schnappes????
Oder warum stellt du alles zweimal ein?#c#c#c#c#c#c
Fragen über fragen|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da hat was gehakt


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das ist sein Obst Obst


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

grins - der war gut ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Marinierte, vorgegarte, dann fritierte Hühnerfüße mit scharfem Honig-Gewürzquark und Salzkartoffeln (Salat auch noch) 

marinieren





auflegen





vorgaren (große Hitze - kurze Zeit, sollen nicht ganz durch, werden ja nachher fertig fritiert)





fritieren





essen ;-)


----------



## Franky (18. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Asiatische Nudelschweinerei mit viel Gemüse... Ausnahmsweise mal Kanalarbeiterfreundlich - dafür dürften sich Hexem und Vampire heute (und ggf. morgen) maximal auf 200 m annähern...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> dafür dürften sich Hexem und Vampire heute (und ggf. morgen) maximal auf 200 m annähern...


----------



## Kochtopf (18. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


>


Sieht sehr gut aus Thomas!

Es köchelt gerade meine Bolognese (mit Hühnerleber und getrockneten Steinpilzen stundenlang geschmort), es soll mal Lasagne draus werden.

Schmeckt schon mal ordentlich [emoji7] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Leber - hat auch was...


----------



## Kochtopf (18. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wobei man da sehr viel versauen kann. Gut gemachte Leber ist ein Gedicht. Aber allzu leicht wird es Schuhsolig


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

oder bitter, ja..


----------



## Franky (18. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kalbsleber ist auch für mich ein Genuss. Kurz, aber knaggisch angebraten (innen schön "rosa", aussen schön dunkel ) mit viiiel Zwiebelschn, Kartoffelstampf und Möhrschn...


----------



## sprogoe (18. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Leckere Beilage zum herzhaften Essen, zu allem Gegrillten und besonders zu alkoholischen Getränken (die ja hier eh keiner mag:m), schön scharf.

2 kg Tomaten
3 Fl. Kräuterdressing
ca. 1/2 Fl. Tomatenketchup / Hot 
reichlich Zwiebeln und Knoblauch klein geschnitten
Rosmarin, Thymian, Oregano, frisch oder getrocknet nach Geschmack, (Stinkelorbeer geht auch, mag ich aber nicht)
nach Geschmack noch schwarzen Peffer (stattdessen habe ich eine halbe, kleingeschnitte Chilli zugegeben. 

Tomaten 2-3 min in kochendes Wasser legen und danach häuten,
alle anderen Zutaten in einem ausreichend großen Topf vermischen und die Tomaten einlegen.
Im Kühlschrank ziehen lassen, schmecken schon nach ca. 24 Std., meine liegen nun schon 6 Tage und sind immer noch saulecker.

Guten Appetit wünscht Siggi


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

coole Idee - kannte ich so noch nicht!! 

Danke!


----------



## Zico (18. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

He Ihr Köche 

sieht ja alles sehr lecker aus. :l
Bei uns gabs heute Lamm Lachse
mit Salat.
Nix bewegendes ...aber meine Frau
war begeistert |supergri

Fotos fehlen natürlich ....hab mit so einem
Lob nicht gerechnet.

*Notiz " an mich selbst ...mal Kamera laden
oder Handy mit in die Küche nehmen.

Gruß Zico


----------



## sprogoe (18. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> coole Idee - kannte ich so noch nicht!!
> 
> Danke!




Probiers mal aus, Thomas,
schmeckt garantiert auch zu Schbädsle.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Zico (18. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Achso @ sprogoe

das mit den Tomaten werde ich mal testen.

Morgen schon #h

Danke Gruß Zico


----------



## Jose (18. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute war arbeitsbedingt nur nahrungsaufnahme...
hab die letzen 50 seiten nochmal gelesen, so als schmankerl.

ist schon ein geiler trööt #6#6#6

aaaber: wieso hat der nur 4 sterne? wer erbarmt sich - ich hab schon und darf nicht mehr.

macht hinne!


----------



## Zico (18. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Jose

verrat mir wie und ich werde es tun 

Finde nix ...liegt aber auch an den zwo Weizen
und an der Blutarmut #h
An dieser Stelle ....Danke Liebe Rheinmücken.

P.S. Fischtechnisch ne Nullnummer.


Gruß Zico


----------



## Jose (18. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

auf jeder tröötsteite haste oben, neben >> Themen-Optionen >> Thema durchsuchen auch >>Bewertung mit den sternchen: den pfeil runter klicken und dann kannste bewerten


----------



## Zico (19. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Jose

Done


----------



## jochen68 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> auf jeder tröötsteite haste oben, neben >> Themen-Optionen >> Thema durchsuchen auch >>Bewertung mit den sternchen: den pfeil runter klicken und dann kannste bewerten



auch mal gemacht ;-)

Bin wieder "arbeitsfähig". Küche steht, "fertig" zu rufen wäre vermutlich auch die nächsten Wochen noch übertrieben. AAAber den Ofen habe ich heute entschneidert, nachdem das Kochfeld bereits Eier mit Speck bearbeiten musste. Schon schön, jetzt alles so in Hüfthöhe mit Auszug. Und auch das Überbacken, mal kurz den extrem schnell aufheizenden Grill an, fertig. Gegenüber meinem alten Teil echt eine andere Welt. Macht Spaß!  Ach ja: es gab Gemüse mit Hackfleisch,Tomaten und Sahne "al forno", eine Form mit Blattspinat, eine mit Broccoli. Dazu Baguette und einen kalten trockenen Weißherbst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Klasse - dürfen wir ja wieder mehr Fresschenfotos/Rezepte erwarten...
;-)))

War auch tätig:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Selber Wurstmachen hat was - bei Martin immer mit vollem Programm und allem was man
> 
> Aber schnelle, selber gemachte "nackerte" Bratwürschte geht ruckzuck - 10 Minuten Arbeit max..
> 
> ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

*Rezept bitte*


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ooooch komm, Link ist doch da:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330580


;-))


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schon ausgedruckt, liest sich lecker und wird ausprobiert.
Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

na siehste, geht doch ;-)


----------



## Andal (19. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn es jetzt wieder kühler wird, läuft auch der postalische Wursttransfer aus Bayern wieder an. Ich freu mich schon auf die ersten G'schwollenen mit Kartoffelsalat und Soß!:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fritierte Hühnerfüße zweiter Teil, mit Mayosalat (ess ich auch mal gerne, mit selber gemachter Mayo, Yoghurt und viel Schnittlauch)..


----------



## Jose (19. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

törnt mich nicht an, thomas, sorry

retro-feeling DAB-stuben


bei mich gibts frisches kning im neuen gusseisernen, mit bauchspeck (jawoll, jefe!) mit nix dazu außer nötigen beitaten (geiles wort "beitaten") wie zwiebel usw usw und KNOFI.

knings hüpfen über blumengeschmückte duftende wiesen, ja, ist so, und hühnerfüße... fly with the karnickel or scratch with the hens.


um den jefe zu schonen gibts heute keine hexenbeilage. toll,ne? :m

(der Jose ist ein netter....)


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> gibts heute keine hexenbeilage. toll,ne?


Dreggsagg
:q:q:q

Für die Hexen würd ich Hühnerfüße UND Karnickel stehen lassen...
:g:g:g


----------



## Jose (19. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich bemüh mich ja - aber mein kochen ist besser als mein fotto.
dennoch, auch als credit an thomas, "...beachten sie den pilz.."
jetze nur pimpdoku, der rest war saulecker - quark - kninglecker mit fertigPÜ nur wasser.
ich werd nicht mehr, es gibt so tolles essen - aber nix leckereres als häschen.


und dann noch xxxfree


ps: mein küchenläppi hat jetze vollversaute tastatur...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So viel Tolles zu essen und so wenig Zeit, da haste wahr ;-))


----------



## Jose (19. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So viel Tolles zu essen und so wenig Zeit, da haste wahr ;-))




jau

allerdings, am bauchumfang gemessen haben zumindest wir beide doch noch etwas zuviel zeit. :m

begrenzen auf uns beide wär lockeres wunschdenken :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

isso.. ;-)


----------



## Franky (19. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab kochen lassen dürfen... Boah!
Wenn jemand noch 'n Tipp braucht: Fleur de SEL in Maintal...


----------



## honeybee (20. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ihr wolltet es ja so :q.......bei uns gabs DutchOven.....bzw die Mehrzahl davon.
Viele verschiedene leckere Sachen. Wildgulasch, Pfundstopf, Schichtfleisch, Chilli con Carne und im Kupferkessel gabs Käse-Lauch Suppe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Klasse!!!


----------



## Franky (20. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht das geil oder was????? Boah wat gemein... Ich hab noch nix gegessen.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

will nachher auch noch Fotos, wenn die Deckel wieder aufgehen ;-)


----------



## honeybee (20. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

as haben wir gestern Abend gemacht.....ich glaube so viele mit offenem Deckel habe ich nicht....Musste überall was kosten :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

na gut ;-)


----------



## honeybee (20. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mehr habe ich nicht. War dann beschäftigt.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heiss  - man siehts ;-))


----------



## honeybee (20. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das war der Wildgulasch (Reh+Wildschwein)
Also es war ALLES echt lecker. Insgesamt hatten wir 7 "Töpfe" im Einsatz.

Nebenbei gabs noch selber gebackenen lecker Kuchen und eine Eierlikörchallenge (auch vom selber gemachten). Ist echt furchtbar wenn man überall kosten muss und alles so gut schmeckt. |supergri


----------



## Steff-Peff (20. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Klasse !
Wir hatten gestern Krustenbraten aus dem DO |rolleyes
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der Rest vom Hühnerfuß, diesmal nicht fritiert, sondern knusprig in der Pfanne als "Gröschtl" mit Zwiebelquark ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und ab morgen wieder Schbädsle nach 3 Tag Hiahner und Kardoffl...........
;-))))


mit saure Nierle...............


----------



## Jose (20. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Jana, sach doch bescheid #6 #6 #6


----------



## honeybee (20. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> @Jana, sach doch bescheid #6 #6 #6



Ach Mensch, da musst Du Dir erst ein anderes Auto kaufen und in den Club eintreten.
War LandyTreffen (zu 99% Defender :m) der LandesGruppe Thüringen/Sachsen im schönen Thüringer Wald


----------



## Jose (20. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wär ne überlegung wert bei dem was ihr aufgefahren habt :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sixt oder Europcar ......
;-)))))


----------



## honeybee (20. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> wär ne überlegung wert bei dem was ihr aufgefahren habt :m



Ich muss ehrlich gestehen.......geile Veranstaltung. Lauter solche "bekloppten Defendertypen" und die Location hatte auch was. War natürlich auch bei Clubmitgliedern, beide Jäger und Falkner. Da hat man auch noch etwa seinen Horizont erweitern können.

Und das geilste....man konnte sich endlich  dreckig machen und keiner hat Dich doof angeschaut. Die sahen nämlich alle dann so aus :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nicht klassisch (weil da mit Bratkartoffeln), aber eines meiner absoluten Lieblingsessen:

Saure Nierle mid Schbädsle 





:l:l:l:l


----------



## Welpi (21. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

[emoji7] [emoji7] ....Schbädsle sind NIE nicht verkehrt.... [emoji39]


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so ischs!!!

Hallo, Bruader im Geischde!!


----------



## Welpi (21. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bin halt 5/8 Schwob...ma kommt seine Gene net aus [emoji1]


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Goddes beschde Gabe 
ischd und bleibd der Schwabe!!!


----------



## Jose (21. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nicht klassisch (weil da mit Bratkartoffeln), aber eines meiner absoluten Lieblingsessen:
> 
> Saure Nierle mid Schbädsle
> 
> ...





der schwab ischt der geborene recycler ....





ich mach den rest kning mit frischen steinpilzen, voll im baglimit


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so isch recht - meine Hexen sparen ;-))


----------



## Jose (21. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

in hoc signo...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tolles Bild!!


----------



## Franky (22. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern mal wieder einfach und lecker - und wieder eine Vampirfreie Nacht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mit Schbädsle wärs genial gewesen, Franky ;-)))

Bin froh, dass ich immer Reserve in der Truhe habe - heut so viel zu tun, dass nur auftauen und aufwärmen drin war und nicht richtig kochen.

Rindsrouladen mit Schbädsle - dennoch geil!


----------



## Jose (22. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Rindsrouladen mit Schbädsle - dennoch geil!...



DAS mal von dir zu lesen rettet meinen tag :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nicht wegen Schbädsle - wegen auftauen und aufwärmen - um Dir gleich wieder Galle in den Wein zu schütten ;-))


----------



## Jose (22. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wie es geschrieben steht, steht es für immer :m :m :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

eben - VOLLSTÄNDIG!


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bin froh, dass ich immer Reserve in der Truhe habe - heut so viel zu tun, *dass nur auftauen und aufwärmen drin war und nicht richtig kochen.*
> 
> Rindsrouladen mit Schbädsle - dennoch geil!



;-))))))

Zweite Roulade gibts morgen ;-)


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#h
soo zart....


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du grillst Dackel?
;-)))))


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ABBA doch nich mein Pauli;-))

und Bitte Rauhaar.


----------



## honeybee (22. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hier Thomas....  das war das Schichtfleisch:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Herrlichst!!!!


----------



## Welpi (22. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit Schbädsle wärs genial gewesen, Franky ;-)))
> 
> Bin froh, dass ich immer Reserve in der Truhe habe - heut so viel zu tun, dass nur auftauen und aufwärmen drin war und nicht richtig kochen.
> 
> Rindsrouladen mit Schbädsle - dennoch geil!


Boah, Rouladen mit Schbädsle und Soß.....mein absolutes Lieblingsessen [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] ... dafür hab ich meine Frau geheiratet [emoji23]  ...und würde Morde begehen [emoji38]


----------



## LOCHI (22. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Frau und Sohn waren fürn kurz Trip in der Heimat und haben Papa was leckeres mitgebracht. 
Allerdings bin ich so schon zu fett |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schick mir halt nen Happen ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Welpi schrieb:


> Boah, Rouladen mit Schbädsle und Soß.....mein absolutes Lieblingsessen [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] ... dafür hab ich meine Frau geheiratet [emoji23]  ...und würde Morde begehen [emoji38]


#6#6#6


----------



## LOCHI (22. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schick mir halt nen Happen ;-))



Ich hoff du stehst auf Knoblauch satt! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

auf satt steh ich immer ;-))


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Welpi schrieb:


> Boah, Rouladen mit Schbädsle und Soß.....mein absolutes Lieblingsessen [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] ... dafür hab ich meine Frau geheiratet [emoji23]  ...und würde Morde begehen [emoji38]



Ein Antrag an Thomas?|bigeyes


----------



## Welpi (23. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ein Antrag an Thomas?|bigeyes


Rein kochtechnisch wär er definitiv a gute Partie [emoji1]


----------



## Jose (23. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Welpi schrieb:


> Rein kochtechnisch wär er definitiv a gute Partie [emoji1]




aber teuer in der haltung :m

bei mir gibts rind in minimalküche, 
nen 500g burger, 'n papo seco und n paar vitamine.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> aber teuer in der haltung :m


dafür würd ich garantieren ....
:q:q:q


----------



## jochen68 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... heute abend einen Teil der Pfiffis von heute (siehe Pilzthread) verwertet: Hähnchenschnitzel paniert mit Kroketten, Salat, bischen Kräuterrahm und Pilzen (mit bischen Speck und einer Charlotte gebrutzelt). Dazu ein Naturtrübes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da hätt ich sogar aufs Fleisch verzichtet!!!


----------



## ollidaiwa (23. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gulasch mit Nudeln und Champingnons. Als Nachtisch gabs Brombeer - Kirschgrütze mit Vanillepudding.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gulasch? Sieht hell aus das Fleisch, eher Schwein als Rind, oder?
Sieht aber lecker aus..


----------



## ollidaiwa (23. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ja, Schweinegulasch. Aber die Brombeeren sind dunkel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

is wahr!!!
Geile Teile die Brombeeren..


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (23. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> is wahr!!!
> Geile Teile die Brombeeren..



...und machen sich auch richtig gut in Bratensoße, hatte am Wochenende Rindergulasch und ein wenig Brombeer-Marmelade in die Soße gemacht. Das hat was und passt gut zusammen (auch zu Wild)


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tipp dazu:
Hägemark (Hagebutten) oder Sanddorn - reine Brombeeren sind recht süß und brauchen eine wirklich kräftig-dunkel reduzierte Soße, um nicht zu übertünchen. 

Gut geht dabei aber auch, wenn man die Brombeeren mit etwas Limone und und weeeenig Chili "leichter" macht, dann taugts auch für leichtere Soßen.


----------



## Jose (23. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

pur boef
pas de sorciees
pas de schbädsle
pas de rien que joie


in aller unschuld voll französisch


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> pas de schbädsle


hätten gut gepasst ;-))

Sieht aber auch so  lecker aus


----------



## Jose (23. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

glaub ich dir sogar.  
nur boeuf ist auch ein bisserl triste - wenn auch vollfett lecker

machen wir doch 2018 zm jahr für schbädsle aller art.

ich übernehme gerne die bis 18 :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> machen wir doch 2018 zm jahr für schbädsle aller art.


versteh ich nicht.
Ist doch jedes Jahr so........
;+;+;+


----------



## Franky (24. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Frühstück...


----------



## honeybee (24. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Frühstück...



Gabs bei mir zum Mittag|supergri


----------



## Franky (24. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da gabs das grundprodukt Kuh in Form von Gulasch :q


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Frühstück...



mhhh lecker rohes Fleisch


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Franky  gebbet immer Mettwochs;-)) die maurermame.

heute is Dönerstag


#h


----------



## Franky (24. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kein Mett (Hackepeter), sondern Tartar. Kann man also auch Dönerstag mampfen... :q


----------



## Jens76 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Kein Mett (Hackepeter), sondern Tartar. Kann man also auch Dönerstag mampfen... :q


Also kein Schweine-, sondern Rindermarmelade?


----------



## Franky (24. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rüschtüüüüsch :m


----------



## bombe20 (26. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

seit heute nachmittag simmert hier eine brühe, aus einem stück hals und einem knochen, von der hirschkuh vor sich hin und soll am sonntag eine bohnensuppe werden.
der jäger, ein kumpel von meinem vater, konnte wohl einige wochen nach seinem ersten abschuß kein fleich essen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gegrillt ;-)


----------



## jobo61 (26. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heut gab's bei mir die letzten Bohnen, und ersten Kürbis.
, und ein gutes Sück Schweinekamm von einer richtigen 
Sau ( 4 Zentner ) 
Kammbraten , grüne Bohnen mit Röstzwiebel , und Kartoffel- Kürbistampf.


----------



## Jose (26. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kning


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du haust Dir inzwischen mehr Kning rein als ich Schbädsle (heute mit Hackfleisch/Gemüse-Soße)


----------



## Franz_16 (26. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gab es heute Steinpilze aus dem eigenen Wald, mit roten Zwiebeln vom eigenen Acker, und dazu Spätzle vom Lidl :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schbädsle vom Lidl sind immer nicht besser als Nicht-Schbädsles-Beilagen.
Zum Rest:
Sauber!!


----------



## jochen68 (26. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es heute Steinpilze aus dem eigenen Wald, mit roten Zwiebeln vom eigenen Acker, und dazu Spätzle vom Lidl :q



... ja lecker!!!

Ich glaube, den Steinis sollte ich auch noch mal nachstellen. Der Anzahl der morgens am Wald parkenden Autos mit fremden Kennzeichen zufolge sollten nicht weit weg von hier welche zu holen sein. Mein Trockenvorräte gehen auch langsam zur Neige. Ein Grund mehr.


----------



## Jose (26. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> ...Der Anzahl der morgens am Wald parkenden Autos mit fremden Kennzeichen zufolge sollten nicht weit weg von hier welche zu holen sein...




und wenn es keine "fremden" kennzeichen gewesen wären sondern "einheimische", was hätte das geändert?
nix, außer den geschmack des posts.

männo...


apropos geschmack: 
bauchspeck ohne kning geht immer, kning ohne bauchspeck nimmer.
fatal error: der bauchspeck ist irgendwie aus dem gitterwagen gerutscht,
war jetzt wie lecker püree ohne butter mit wasser...


männo...


----------



## jochen68 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> und wenn es keine "fremden" kennzeichen gewesen wären sondern "einheimische", was hätte das geändert?
> nix, außer den geschmack des posts.
> 
> männo...
> .



??

Also: da stehen immer Autos, "einheimische" Kennzeichen heißt meist: Hunde ausführen. Kommen vermehrt welche aus dem benachbarten Ausland dazu, wie z. B.  DO-"Dortmund", "MK" oder "EN" - noch dazu am Morgen - heißt das eben "Pilzalarm". Iss numa so. Und garantiert völlig un-tendenziell erwähnt. Und wenn ich dann Sonntag abends nochmal mein Läufchen mache und sehe, wieviel die alle so am WE übersehen oder stehen gelassen haben, ja dann ...  

Hatte ich schon erwähnt? Heute gab es bei uns Hühner-Frikassee (mit Pilzen )


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute nochmal Gemüsemischmasch, ab morgen dann Salat für 3 - 4 Tage...

Habe frische Gurken, Tomaten und Radieschen ausm Garten gekriegt...

Das wird jetzt zu 3 - 4 Tagen Schnidsl gereicht ;-))


----------



## jochen68 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... habe mir mal eben die Verkostung meiner in Olivenöl eingelegten Pfiffis gegönnt. Böse Zungen behaupten allerdings, ich hätte an meinem ersten Arbeitstag nach dem Urlaub nur einen Vorwand gesucht, den schon länger in der Kühle liegenden Retsina abzuschlucken :q

Wie dem auch sei. Lecker sind se. Da muss man erst 50 Jahre Pilze sammeln und konsumieren, um auf so ein geniales Gericht zu kommen. Nicht zuletzt durch Anregungen von hier ... (Dank an honeybee)


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Einfach kalt eingelegt?


----------



## jochen68 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Einfach kalt eingelegt?



... nö, nicht ganz. Im sauren Sud 7min gekocht mit allerlei Zeugs drin (Lorbeer, Nelke, Piment, Balsamico bianco, schwarzer Pfeffer, Wasser) dann in Olivenöl mit abgekochtem Knobi und Rosmarin gepackt (alles steril abgefüllt!) und stehen lassen. So nach Art der italienischen Antipasti, werde das auch nochmal mit Steinpilzen probieren. Ich stehe ja total auf diesem ganzen mediterranem Antipasti-Mix (mit Weinchen dabei) :k


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aah, ok - danke!!

Sieht gut aus..


----------



## Jose (28. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

steinis, rinderhack, creme fraiche, grano dingsbums und diät-schäbdsle.

pappsatt, mit wemuts-platzregen für uns thomas:
under-age hexen ohne ende, wären locker so 4 illegale kilos geworden.

geh doch mal, T.


ps: irgendwann kommen einem pilze doch aus den ohren rau


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



> ps: irgendwann kommen einem pilze doch aus den ohren rau


Hexen kannste schicken ;-)


----------



## Franky (29. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> ... Ich stehe ja total auf diesem ganzen mediterranem Antipasti-Mix (mit Weinchen dabei) :k



Du redest bei "Weinchen" doch hoffentlich nicht von diesem harzig-sauren Zeugs da in der Buddel?!?

Bei den Antipastizeugs bin ich voll bei Dir. :m Zucchini und Aubergine (jeweils in Knobi-Kräuter eingelegt und gegrillt, Aubergine gerne noch mir orrnlich Schilli ) sind ne geile Nummer. Paprika nur mit Salz/Zucker "geschwärzt und enthäutet" könnte ich Kiloweise mampfen. Dazu gerne Baguette, Aioli und ein kühles Weissweinchen... So Richtung Riesling Spätlese... :g


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hexen kannste schicken ;-)



Hexen können doch fliegen :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Frisches aus diversen Nachbargärten (Tomaten, Radieschen, Gurken -  nicht geklaut, geschenkt!), und dazu dann das richtige Essen:


----------



## Jose (29. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mal voll vegan: blumenkohlcurry


----------



## honeybee (30. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich koche auch gerade.....|supergri
Und wurde ziemlich doof angeschaut, als ich kurz nach 7Uhr im örtlichen kleinen Supermarkt Rum und Rotwein kaufte.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hehehe geil - Alkohol ist auch bei Früchtchen Geschmacksträger (neben Zucker)


----------



## NoMono (30. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mal voll nicht Vegan...Rippchen vom Smoker!!:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

JAWOLL - Antivegan ;-)


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



NoMono schrieb:


> Mal voll nicht Vegan...Rippchen vom Smoker!!:vik:



wieviel Leute kommen denn ?


----------



## NoMono (30. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Rippchen gabs schon am Samstag!!;-)

Es waren 7kg die wir zu sechst (3Mädels,3Jungs) komplett verputzt haben!!:m


----------



## NoMono (31. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sooo...gegrilltes Lachssteak aus Hvide Sande mit Gemüse aus dem eigenen Garten!!:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



NoMono schrieb:


> Die Rippchen gabs schon am Samstag!!;-)
> 
> Es waren 7kg die wir zu sechst (3Mädels,3Jungs) komplett verputzt haben!!:m


Und was gabs als Hauptgang?

Sind ja auch viel Knochen drin...

:q:q:q


----------



## NoMono (31. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Salat..:q


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



NoMono schrieb:


> Sooo...gegrilltes Lachssteak aus Hvide Sande mit Gemüse aus dem eigenen Garten!!:vik:



Wenn ich ja nicht schon gegessen hätte,
 würde ich jetzt Hunger bekommen#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



NoMono schrieb:


> Salat..:q


Das Essen von meinen Essen also ;-)))


----------



## angler1996 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

was der Kühlschrank noch so hergab|supergri


----------



## Jose (31. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

monatsende?
monatsende! :m :m :m


----------



## angler1996 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> monatsende?
> monatsende! :m :m :m


 
 :q#h

naja , muss nur mal ein einschlägiges Geschäft  aufsuchen.
 Im Übrigen esse ich Bratkartoffeln mit Ei und allem Möglichen gern


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Im Übrigen esse ich Bratkartoffeln mit Ei und allem Möglichen gern


jepp, solange genuch Schbegg drin ist!


----------



## Franky (31. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jepp, solange genuch Schbegg drin ist!



un Zwiwwelsche (Zwiabel)!!!

Die heilige Dreifaltigkeit der Bratpfanne... Kartoffel, Speck und Zwiebel! :m


----------



## honeybee (31. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und ein bischen Majoran bitte......


----------



## Kochtopf (31. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du meinst Rosmarin 

Generell haben sich bei mir folgende Kochgebote rauskristallisiert:

1. Mit Speck wird alles besser
2. Mit Sahne wird alles besser
3. Kaltes Bier passt zu allem
4. Dünste nur wenn Kochen keine Option ist.
5. Koche nur wenn Braten keine Option ist.
6. Wo Speck oder Schinken dran sind passt auch Käse
7. Low Fat Produkte sind rausgeschmissenes Geld
8. Einfache Qualität der Zutaten lässt sich durch den virtuosen Gebrauch von Chili überdecken
9. Es gibt ebenso wenig ein "zu viel" an Knoblauch wie es ein "zu viel" an Sonnenuntergängen, Liebe oder Angeln geben kann
10. Vegan ist ein anderer Begriff für Kompost


----------



## Franky (31. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gewürze und Kräuter sind generell immer eingeschlossen! 
:m
...


			
				Kochpott schrieb:
			
		

> 10. Vegan ist ein anderer Begriff für Kompost



jetzt brauche ich  nicht nur ein neues Notebook, sondern auch noch neuen Monitor und Tastatur - und meine Kollegin gegenüber eine saubere Bluse... :q Gottseidank macht Kaffee keine Teeflecken


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du meinst Rosmarin
> 
> Generell haben sich bei mir folgende Kochgebote rauskristallisiert:
> 
> ...



DAS GEFÄLLT MIR 

Wobei das hohe Lied aufs Fritieren noch fehlt...


----------



## Jose (31. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

es gab Gin, Faxe und geräucherte forelle.

und von thomas hätt ich gern ein paar schbädslefreie hinweise auf gefrostete hexen, zubereitung und nicht verschicken, wohlgemerkt :m


----------



## bombe20 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

eierkuchen mit apfelmuß. sohnemann ist heute drei geworden. wunschessen.


----------



## Jose (31. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hab mir ein herz gefasst und das forelle-im-bauch-loch-gegenmittel nicht nur gemacht sondern auch noch fotografiert.

guter einstand für ne lange nacht vorm rechenknecht, obst muss sein :m


----------



## Zico (31. August 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Jose

sieht gut aus...über Lieferheld bestellbar ? |rolleyes

Gruß Zico


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Frühstück für die näxten Tage..

Von sehr guten Freunden Flomenschmalz bekommen.

Zwiebeln gewürfelt, und im Schmalz langsam braun werden lasse.

In einer Metallschüssel dazu Majoran, Pfeffer, Knoblauch etc. vorbereiten (was nicht verbrennen soll).

Die Zwiebeln müssen braun, aber nicht dunkel sein (ziehen nach), dann Fett/Zwiebelmischung über Majoran/Gewürze geben und gleich verrühren.

Wenns anfängt fest werden, gut durchmischen und in Kühlschrank, dabei immer wieder mischen, damit sich Zwiebeln nicht absetzen.. 

Wenn fest, abfüllen und geniessen ;-))


----------



## NoMono (1. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hammer...SCHMALZBROT!!!:vik:


----------



## pennfanatic (1. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und kein Fleisch dazu?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Und kein Fleisch dazu?



Schmalz ist mein vegetarisch ;-)))))))))))))))


----------



## pennfanatic (1. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ok, aber ein Schnitzel dazu wäre doch nett


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Soll ja Frühstück geben, nicht gelesen? 
;-))))


----------



## angler1996 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schmalz ist mein vegetarisch ;-)))))))))))))))



 sehr schön, 
 ich mach da noch etwas saure Gurke und etwas süßen Apfel rein, wegen Vegi
 Vorsicht, die Mischung neigt zu Überkochen


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja, Apfel, hatte ich aber keinen. Mag ich auch gerne..

Oder Grieben!!


----------



## Franky (1. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Warum oder? Apfel-Zwiebel-Grieben-Schmalz hat unsere Nachbarin zu Lebzeiten gemacht. Das war sau-lecker und immer sau-schnell weg! Auf richtigem Schwarzbrot mit ein paar Krümeln Salz echt ein Gedicht. Leider konnte ich das Rezept nicht (mehr) erfragen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wie bei mir beschrieben, nur Grieben vorher ausbraten (zum Schluss wieder dazu geben) und Zwiebel/Äpfel halb/halb.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich glaub ich werde morgen gleich mal mit meinem Bekannten reden müssen um mir bei der nächsten Hausschlachtung die Rohstoffe zu sichern...


Die ultimative Steigerung gibt es dann erst zum Neuen Jahr:

:m
Gänseschmalz!!!
Mit ganz viel Grieben!:l


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (2. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lecker.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tipp zu Gänseschmalz, weil das recht "flüssig" ist:
Kann man genauso zubereiten vom Prinzip heer, nur alles etwas weniger.
Und am Ende ca. 1/4 bis 1/3 Butter zugeben.

Nicht die gute aus Weidehaltung, die deutlich weicher ist (wie Kerrygold etc.) , sondern die billige Supermarktbutter, die schön hart ist vom Eiweiss/Mastfutter.


----------



## JottU (2. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kann man ja auch mal probieren. Habe bis jetzt immer noch Schweineschmalz vom Würfel dazu gegeben. 
Mal schauen was geschmacklich rum kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Butter "verfälscht" weniger als Schweineschmalz beim Gänseschmalz


----------



## JottU (2. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja klar, wäre ich trotzdem im Leben nicht drauf gekommen zu nehmen. Butterschmalz evtl noch ja.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



JottU schrieb:


> Ja klar, wäre ich trotzdem im Leben nicht drauf gekommen zu nehmen. Butterschmalz evtl noch ja.


Dafür habt ihr ja mich ;-)


----------



## daci7 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Letztens hab ich ja hier erst davon gelesen und heute aufm Markt gekauft: geräucherte Rollmöpse von der Makrele. Sehr geil!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Siehste - ohne uns wüsstest Du gar nicht, was alles toll schmeggd ;-)))


----------



## daci7 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da hätte ich auch ohne eure Hilfe zugeschlagen  Aber ansonsten hab ich mir hier shcon die eine oder andere Idee her geholt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6#6#6
Wir sind halt kompetente Fresssäcke ;-)


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (2. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hühnersuppe. Gleich gehen wir mal raus, da wird gegrillt. Backensteak geht immer.


----------



## Franky (2. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

QSchnitzel aus der Oberschale, lecker paniert und ausgebacken. Dazu Pfifferlinge mit Schalöttschn und geräucherter Schbegg in Rahmsoße und Schbädsle. Ein paar Löffel Preisselbeeren und frische Petersilie ausn Gadn... Ich bin papppppoposatt. :m Muss jetzt nur noch Hunde lüften und sitten...

Die beiden hier...


----------



## Jose (2. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

manche machen ja resteessen am monatsende, auch traurig - aber resteessen zum monatsanfang sind voll depri aber auch nicht ohne... #6

stell ich hier vor, resteessen mit finkbeiner (das ist der bauchspeck )
hack, blumenkohl, zwiebeln, paprika, KNOFI, lauchzwiebel, ärpele, kidneys, p-sillich, mein chili und thomas' zwangsbeigabe :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Na das sieht doch gut aus!


----------



## Jose (2. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wars auch, und zwar SAUlecker.
stimmt schon, egal welches fleisch, so n stück bauchspeck pimpt wirklich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und notfalls kann man Bauchspeck auch ohne anderes Fleischessen ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bin ja nicht so der Frühstückstyp, aber wenn man eh Arbeitssonntag vor sich hat, kann man auch mal gut frühstücken..

Bisschen Vitamine, gesalzene Radieschen, Tomaten mit Zucker, Salz, Pfeffer, Balsamíco und Olivenöl, dazu dann (weil kein Schbegg im Haus - Einkauf verpasst) Schinken-Zwiebel-Schnittlauch-Rührei mit selber gebackenem Roggensauerteig-Weizenbrot..

Jetzt gestärkt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Abendessen (alles selber gemacht natürlich) :
Hackbraten mit in Brösel gebratenen Blumenkohlspätzle..


----------



## banzinator (3. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

In der Küche lief es heute besser als auf der Ostsee. 
3 Flundern heute früh. 
Eine Ente heute Abend


----------



## Jose (3. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Abendessen (alles selber gemacht natürlich) :
> Hackbraten mit in Brösel gebratenen Blumenkohlspätzle..




fehlen hexen :m



banzinator schrieb:


> In der Küche lief es heute besser als auf der Ostsee.
> 3 Flundern heute früh.
> Eine Ente heute Abend



petri zu allem :m


bei mir gibts rest von gestern


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Ente hätt ich mir auch reingezogen (und Hexen auch) ...


----------



## jochen68 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Brauch keine weiteren Hexen außer der hier zu Hause ;-) Iss aber ne Nette und hat keine roten Füße.

Heute habe ich mich zum ersten mal an Niedertemperatur-Garen rangetraut (was die neue Küche alles so mit sich bringt). Einen Kalbsbraten aus der Keule gab es. Bischen Blindflug war das schon. Schmeckte fast wie ein Roastbeef medium, sehr gut, sehr saftig, vielleicht für einen Braten noch ein klein wenig zuuu rosa (obwohl mir das persönlich eher gut gefällt). Habe mir aber bereits ein Bratenthermometer bestellt, um beim nächsten mal alles noch etwas besser zu kontrollieren. Dazu Klöße und Rotkohl mit Apfel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geile Beilage dazu aufm Foto!!! 
;-))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## honeybee (3. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bilder hab ich diesmal keine.....

Mittag: Wildschweinkeule, Klöße und Rotkraut
Abend: frische Rehleber, reichlich Zwiebeln und Kartoffelbrei


----------



## Jose (3. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Geile Beilage dazu aufm Foto!!!
> ;-))))))))))))))))))))))



;-))))))))))))))))))))))




honeybee schrieb:


> Bilder hab ich diesmal keine.....
> 
> Mittag: Wildschweinkeule, Klöße und Rotkraut
> Abend: frische Rehleber, reichlich Zwiebeln und Kartoffelbrei



2x warm ist aber wirklich luxus, :g


----------



## pennfanatic (3. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bis auf das rotkraut super lecker!
Ich weiß nicht warum aber rotkohl mochte ich noch nie


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

irgendwann stell ich mal mein Rezept ein  - ich liebe Rotkraut!!


----------



## honeybee (3. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> 2x warm ist aber wirklich luxus, :g



Gibts am WE hier öfter......und frische Leber ist frische Leber. Sohnemann kam auch noch vorbei gefahren, also hat sichs doch gelohnt.

Gestern Mittag nach der Messe fix KFC und Abends lecker Grieche.

Rotkraut gibts hier auch nicht oft. Aber ich hatte da Appetit drauf. Lecker schön mit Speck. Ansonsten wird Rotkraut durch Fleisch ersetzt:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Gibts am WE hier öfter......und frische Leber ist frische Leber.


ooooooooooooooohjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
:l:l:l:l


----------



## honeybee (3. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hatte auch noch was ekliges......Rehnierchen. Bäääääääh. 
Das schmeckt bestimmt so wie es riecht. 
Hab sie gekocht und der Hund hat sich gefreut


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hätt ich sofort genommen - Halbieren, Nierengänge raus, in etwas Salzwasser ca. 15 Minuten und dann gut mehrmals abspülen. 

Ganz fein gewürfelte Schalotten in Butter bräunen, ein paar grüne Pfefferkörner dazu, mit Balsamico ablöschen und mit Wildfond auffüllen, durchkochen, salzen, Pfeffern.
Gleiche Menge Steinpilzscheiben wie Nierchen, Nierchen in Streifen schneiden, zusammen mit den auch in feien Streifen geschnittenen Steinpilzen in knallheissen Öl anbraten, mit einem Schuss Rotwein ablöschen und alles in die Soße geben und nur einmal kurz aufkochen.

Mit in Butter gebratenen Serviettenknödeln servieren - Gedicht!!!!


----------



## jochen68 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... bin absoluter Leberfan #h#h#h

Aber damit kann ich hier Zuhause in der Community wie mit so vielen weiteren leckeren Sachen auch überhaupt nicht landen. |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Innereien - bei mir jederzeit-  mag alles!!!


----------



## honeybee (3. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hätt ich sofort genommen - Halbieren, Nierengänge raus, in etwas Salzwasser ca. 15 Minuten und dann gut mehrmals abspülen.



Nierengänge waren schon raus......und es waren 4 Stück, also Nierchen.
Steinpilze, frische, hätte ich auch da gehabt.

Aber ich weis nicht. Meins isses nicht. Was Innereien angeht: Leber und Herz und bei Geflügel noch Magen dazu. Aber alles andere bekommt der Hund :q


----------



## Jose (3. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

honigbiene, wenn frauen ihre frisur verändern ist, sagt der paartherapeut, alarm angesagt. jetze du mit deinem benutzerbild, "alarm" oder was?

fand das vorher netter und honeybeeiger :l


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du verpasst was - Nierchen ein Gedicht ;-)


----------



## honeybee (3. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> honigbiene, wenn frauen ihre frisur verändern ist, sagt der paartherapeut, alarm angesagt. jetze du mit deinem benutzerbild, "alarm" oder was?
> 
> fand das vorher netter und honeybeeiger :l



Whaaaaaaaat?
Ist fast die selbe Frisur...nur pinkes Muster fehlt. Gab kein Flamingopink bei meinem Frisör des Vertrauens.
Dafür aber pinke Bluse  auf pinkfarbenen Teppich......und pinkfarbene Handyhülle und pinkfarbener Firmenstempel. Und nu?

Alles im Lot......

Sollte ich mal von Pink auf eine andere Farbe wechseln, dann darfste Dir gerne Gedanken machen


----------



## angler1996 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hätt ich sofort genommen - Halbieren, Nierengänge raus, in etwas Salzwasser ca. 15 Minuten und dann gut mehrmals abspülen.
> 
> Ganz fein gewürfelte Schalotten in Butter bräunen, ein paar grüne Pfefferkörner dazu, mit Balsamico ablöschen und mit Wildfond auffüllen, durchkochen, salzen, Pfeffern.
> Gleiche Menge Steinpilzscheiben wie Nierchen, Nierchen in Streifen schneiden, zusammen mit den auch in feien Streifen geschnittenen Steinpilzen in knallheissen Öl anbraten, mit einem Schuss Rotwein ablöschen und alles in die Soße geben und nur einmal kurz aufkochen.
> ...



 oder einfacher: ( die Vorbereitung siehe oben) salzen/ Pfeffern in etwas Mehl wenden und ab in Butter Braten , paar Zwiebelringe mit andünsten
 und gut ist#h


----------



## honeybee (3. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich kann da nicht ran.....genauso wenig wie an Nierchen süß-sauer....
Selbst wenn ich die 3 Tage wässern würde...der Geruch hängt in der Nase fest.


----------



## angler1996 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

es gibt so Dinge die gehen nicht#h


----------



## Jose (3. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

es gibt so unterschiede, der norden ist hübscher, der süden rüder:
kutteln, kaldaune - da zucken die nicht, da sabbern die.

und dann noch ne andouille..

das ist deren 'innerlichkeit'.
fehlt nur noch "bries am spieß"...

aber gesund für den hund


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und Hirn, Herz, Lunge, Milz nicht zu vergessen!

Kutteln sind neben saure Nierla dabei meine Lieblinge!!!

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schnellversion (die richige ist nix für Amateure)
> ...


----------



## honeybee (4. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und das am morgen.......machs weg :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ist auch geiles Frühstück als "Suppe" mit Brot...


----------



## Torskfisk (4. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kommt darauf an, wann man aufsteht?!?!!!!!!!!#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Torskfisk schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, wann man aufsteht?!?!!!!!!!!#q


ich arbeite schon anderthalb Stunden, da verträgste das dann ;-))


----------



## Franky (4. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Never!
Nach der "Katastrophe" gestern beim Grill (1 kg Flanksteak verdorben :c) kann ich so eine "Katastophe" nicht auch noch vertragen


----------



## Jose (4. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

danke, frühstück fällt aus


----------



## Franky (4. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oooooohmmmmm.... SCHMETTERLINGE..... Oooooooohmmmmmm..... Grüne Wiese........ Ooooooohm... Blümchen....... Ooooohm.... Süße Hoppelhäschen...... Ooooohm.......


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> 1 kg Flanksteak verdorben



Wie das?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

genusstechnische Weicheier ;-))


----------



## Franky (4. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wie das?



Wenn wir das wüssten... Letztes WE zu Hause (HB) gekauft, auf -18° C Kühlakkus in Kühlbox nach FFM transportiert und direkt ins 0°-Fach eingelagert. Es war vakuumverpackt und eigentlich bei +2° C bis 13.10. haltbar...
Dass Rindfleisch direkt nach dem Auspacken aus dem Vakuum/Nassreife kurz "komisch" riecht ist bekannt. Aber leider verschwand die säuerliche Note auch nicht nach Abspülen und trocknen...


----------



## NoMono (4. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Boahh...Thomas deine Kutteln sehen richtig lecker aus!!
In Sauren Kutteln könnt ich baden!! Als Schwob könnt ich die auch morgens, mittags und abends essen!!:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



NoMono schrieb:


> Boahh...Thomas deine Kutteln sehen richtig lecker aus!!
> In Sauren Kutteln könnt ich baden!! Als Schwob könnt ich die auch morgens, mittags und abends essen!!:m


:m:m:m
Bruder im Geiste!

>>>>Goddes beschde Gabe
ischd und bleibd der Schwabe!!


----------



## daci7 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das erinnert mich doch an Marrakesh - zum Frühstück immer in den gleichen Laden wo es 2 Arten von Suppe gab:
Cremige Kichererbsensuppe mit ordentlich Öl oder richtig deftige Fleischsuppe vom Schaf. Und zwar mit allem vom Schaf :m
Mit leckrem frischen Brot dabei - richtig geil!


----------



## NoMono (4. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> :m:m:m
> Bruder im Geiste!
> 
> >>>>Goddes beschde Gabe
> ischd und bleibd der Schwabe!!




Amen!!:vik:


----------



## NoMono (4. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sodale...habe gestern mal wieder ein paar Stunden vor meinem Smoker verbracht und wollte euch das mal nicht vorenthalten!!

Da ich zufällig noch ein Wildschwein von 20kg übrig hatte, dachte ich mir ich hau die Sau einfach mal auf den Smoker!!

Habe das Schweinchen dann zerlegt, 12h in meiner streng Geheimen Gartenkräuter Knofi Marinade gewälzt und bei 120grad für 8h auf den Smoker gelegt!!

Dazu gabs dann wie kanns bei eiem Schwob anders sein....richtig!! Spätzla mit Wildsoß!!:vik:

Leider waren alle so mit spachteln beschäftigt das ich kein Foto von einem angerichteten Teller gemacht habe...was solls, beim nächsten mal dann!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auch noch Jäger? 

Angler, Jäger, Schwabe und noch kochen....

Reschbeggd!


----------



## NoMono (4. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch noch Jäger?
> 
> Angler, Jäger, Schwabe und noch kochen....
> 
> Reschbeggd!



Nee...bin kein Jäger!! Sonst hätte ich keine Zeit mehr zum angeln!!

Das Schweinchen hat mir ein Kumpel geschossen!!

Ich bin eher der Hobbymetzger und Fleischbergzubereiter!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wär ja auch fast zu viel des Guten gewesen ;-)))))


----------



## Jose (6. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sahneheringsfilets eigener zubereitung


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

???? 
Selber aufgemacht oder selber zubereitet?
Wenn 2eres:
REZEPT!


----------



## Jose (6. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

2teres.

ist simpel. 
bismarckheringe
saure sahne, dünnste zwiebelringe, apfelstückchen (boskop ist ideal), geschnippelte gewürzgurke, salz&pfeffer.
heute ansetzen, morgen schleckern:

mengen ausm handgelenk, weiß doch jede/r, wies werden soll.

mehlige kartoffeln nicht vergessen.


----------



## jochen68 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... Recht haste - das muss hier auch mal wieder auffn Tisch!!!

Heute gab es aber Flammkuchen (mit Schmand, Zwiebeln, Schlotten und Spegg) erstmals auf meinem Ersterwerb von einem "Backstein". Da wurden die wirklich in 7 Minuten, wie sie sein sollen - ganz dünn und blasig knusprig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Würd ich beides essen - nacheinander.
Sahnehering und Flammkuchen ..


----------



## Jose (6. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so 'nen flammkuchen könnt ich jetzt auch noch gut vertragen #6




ps: nächste woche taucht mein name wohl häufig in den nachrichten auf, José ist hinter Irma her...:m


----------



## Franky (7. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gleich wirds n schönes Honig-Hähnchen geben. Mit Schilli, käsesoose und curry... Dazu Fusili.
Fürs WE ist ein Zwiebelkuchen schon vorprogrammiert. den Teig setze ich morgen Abend an...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hatte jeweils zuwenig Schweinefleisch, Paprika, Pilze..

Gibts jetzt heute abend mit Sahne zusammen gekocht als Pastasoße.

Passende Pasta:
Schbädsle


----------



## Eisbär14 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... auf Wunsch einer einzelnen Ehefrau gibt's heute Abend ihr Liebling'sessen..  _Aalsuppe mit Klüt
_


----------



## Jose (7. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Passende Pasta:
> Schbädsle



wär nicht "baschende baschda: schbädsle"

baschender? :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> ... auf Wunsch einer einzelnen Ehefrau gibt's heute Abend ihr Liebling'sessen..  _Aalsuppe mit Klüt
> _


Rezept? Weil hört sich spannend an


----------



## honeybee (8. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Mittag....

Reis (sieht man gar nicht) und oben drauf Steinpilze in Weißwein-Sahnesauce


----------



## Franky (8. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Rezept? Weil hört sich spannend an



Wat Klütschn sind weest? Mehlklößchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das Aalsuppenrezept interessiert mich, da gibts x interessante Varianten bis hin mit Backobst..

Gerade Brühe gekocht, inkl. Rinderbrust. Schon eingelegt 2 Portionen als Rindfleischsalat, mit Zwiebel, scharfen Gurken, Preisselbeeren , Meerrettich und selber gemachter Majo (kommt nach abkühlen dazu, alles andere vorher warm mariniert mit Essig, Salz, Pfeffer.

Kann dann schön ziehen bis morgen, heute abend Resterampe mit Schbädsle, Portion 2


----------



## Jose (8. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

noch quälende 1,5 stunden.
zerschnippelte beinscheiben im gusseisentopf


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

seh auch frischen Lorbeer - löblich.
würd ich auch verspeisen..


----------



## Jose (8. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Wat Klütschn sind weest? Mehlklößchen.




danke, ich musste kugln und war erleichtert, dass die "klueten" nicht mit denen mit "ö" identisch sind #g


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> danke, ich musste kugln und war erleichtert, dass die "klueten" nicht mit denen mit "ö" identisch sind #g


----------



## Franky (8. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Klöten sind nur in Verbindung mit Köm zu bringen... :q und das gehört auf Eis


----------



## honeybee (8. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ferkels ihr......

Morgen gibts "Sommerkotlett", Sauerkraut und Böhmische Kneedel.
Kassler erinnert mich nun irgendwie immer ein Stück an Norwegen. War immer das billigste Fleisch und hieß Sommerkotlett. Gabs mindestens 2x die Woche :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> danke, ich musste kugln und war erleichtert, dass die "klueten" nicht mit denen mit "ö" identisch sind #g



In Bayern heißen vergleichbare Knödel "G'wichste"....... Da hätten viele nichtmal gesucht, aber sicher auch nicht mehr verstanden


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> In Bayern heißen vergleichbare Knödel "G'wichste"....... Da hätten viele nichtmal gesucht, aber sicher auch nicht mehr verstanden



:q:q:q


----------



## Franky (9. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So... Ein kulinarisches WE steht vor der Tür... Für Morgen ist Kürbissuppe und Geflügelsalat angedacht.
Dat Hähnsche ist mit Suppengrün schön gekocht und gibt dann die Grundlage für die Kürbissuppe. Das Fleisch muss ich gleich abpuhlen... Noch ist das schweineheiss... Alles frisch, nix ausse Dose oder Tüte!
Heute Abend wandert ein lecker Zwiebelkuchen in den Ofen. Dazu leckerer Federweisser aus der Pfalz (eben schon gekostet :q). Ob das allerdings gegen die Genfer Konventionen verstößt... Bin nicht sicher! :q:q:q


----------



## Jose (9. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ferkels ihr.....



find ich jetzt auch :q:q:q


----------



## Franky (9. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sodele... Teil A ist fertig... Salat und Brühe


----------



## hanzz (9. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heut gibts frische grobe Bratwurst mit Salzkartoffeln und Kohlrabi.
Danach setz ich n Gulasch für morgen auf. Mit Klößen und Rotkohl


----------



## Franky (9. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Abendbrot... Dazu pälzer Federweisser... Die bettdecke muss wieder festgetaggert werden :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geht bei uns auch bald wieder los mit der Lese..........
Da freu ich mich...
Aber Federweisser - nö, lass mal ordentlich ausgären


----------



## Franky (9. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mehr als ein- zweimal im Jahr mach ich mir da auch nicht die Arbeit. Aber dann muss guter Federweisser her... Sonst bin ich auch eher beim richtig schön kühlen Weißwein bei :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tradition  - auch wahr!


----------



## fish4fun (9. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Abendbrot... Dazu pälzer Federweisser... Die bettdecke muss wieder festgetaggert werden :q



So etwas gab es bei mir auch, allerdings in Klein und vom Bäcker. |kopfkrat

Darf ich um das Rezept bitten, sieht sehr gut aus. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

PS:
Egal was Franky jetzt für ein Rezept abgibt:
1/3 mehr Schbegg nehmen ;-))


----------



## Jose (9. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ist hier OT, aber weil so viele schwobn,
bitte tut doch endlich mal 'ne bauanleitung raus für 'nen

_gedeckten schwäbischen apfelkuchen_

hab da so nen jieper...

zeigt mal euer schwabenherz oder heißt es

_"no schbädsle no kuchen"?_

so verroht könnt ihr doch nicht sein |rolleyes


----------



## fish4fun (9. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Thomas,

bei dem Speck würde ich sicher nicht geizen. Hab so etwas noch nicht probiert, aber mit Pizzastein und ordentlich Hitze kann ich mir einen Versuch vorstellen. Etwas Urlaub wäre dann sicher nicht verkehrt.#t

VG


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ist hier OT, aber weil so viele schwobn,
> bitte tut doch endlich mal 'ne bauanleitung raus für 'nen
> 
> _gedeckten schwäbischen apfelkuchen_
> ...


bin leider nicht so der Bäcker und kann Dir da leider nicht helfen - SORRY!!!!


----------



## Jose (9. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> bin leider nicht so der Bäcker und kann Dir da leider nicht helfen - SORRY!!!!


hatte ja schon mal gefragt - und du hast ebenso geantwortet. voll verstanden und überhaupt: hast bei mir general-pardon #6

wollt jetze noch mal einen schwaben ausm busch löcken.
der backtrööt hats auch nicht gebracht. 
habt mitleid, nicht dass ich meine ex ex ex ex, oh gott, bitten müsste.
da bleib ich eben im schmacht und tröste mich mit käsekuchen...

biete auch ein, quark, _*das*_ super weihnachtsstollenrezept meiner mutter an, zur not auch noch das der "grünen klöße".

haut was raus


----------



## jochen68 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



fish4fun schrieb:


> Moin Thomas,
> 
> bei dem Speck würde ich sicher nicht geizen. Hab so etwas noch nicht probiert, aber mit Pizzastein und ordentlich Hitze kann ich mir einen Versuch vorstellen. Etwas Urlaub wäre dann sicher nicht verkehrt.#t
> 
> VG



... hatte gerade auch einen Backstein eingeweiht mit so nem Mittelding aus Zwiebel- und Elsässer Flammkuchen. Supergut! Der Teich kann ganz dünne gerollt werden und wird dann knusprig hoch drei. Ich hatte Hefeteig mit Öl und Salz gefertigt, dünn gerollt und auf den bemehlten Schieber draufgetan. Paar Schlotten (gibt so schön Grün) und Zwiebeln angedünstet, Speck vorgebraten, dann auf den dünn ausgerollten Teich Mischung aus Sauerer Sahne und süßer Sahne, Pfefffermühle und Salz aufgebracht, mit dem Zeugs belegt und ab dafür. Bei 280 Grad waren die in sieben Minuten knusperig. Habe vier Stück davon weggehauen.  Natürlich mit Federweißem dabei.

APFELKUCHEN
Versuche ich mich einmal im Jahr, wenn unser Baum ein paar Boskop bereit hält. Aber keinen irgendwie gedeckten oder schwäbischen oder so ... Hefeteig, Äppel, Butter, Zucker, Zimt. Sahne später ebenfalls reichlich, damit man nicht gefährlich an Übergewicht verliert.


----------



## Franky (9. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



fish4fun schrieb:


> So etwas gab es bei mir auch, allerdings in Klein und vom Bäcker. |kopfkrat
> 
> Darf ich um das Rezept bitten, sieht sehr gut aus. :m



Kein Problem :m Das hier ist die Basis, insbesondere für den Teig.
http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/drucken/1243811229272585/2309481a/1/Schwaebischer-Zwiebelkuchen.html

Die Menge ist für eine 28er Springform recht gut. Für eine 30er habe ich 3/4 Hefeklotz und ca 375 g Mehl genommen. Für ein Blech die Grundmenge verdoppeln (und den Rest auch )

Beim Belag habe ich dann die Menge ebenfalls angepasst. Ca. 750 g Zwiebel (3 Gemüsezwiebeln), 3 Eier (L) und einen ganzen Pott Sahne. 

Anders ist jedoch die Sache mit dem Schbegg... Da habe ich ca 5 kg genommen und fein gewürfelt  Dann habe ich rund 4750 g an die Nachbarn verteilt :q:q und meinen Rest in der Pfanne zunächst angebraten, dann die Zwiebeln dazu und schön glasig durchschwitzen lassen. 3 EL Mehl dazu und in einer großen Schüssel abkühlen lassen. Das ist wichtig, damit die Royale nicht schon vorher stockt.

Die Hinweis in dem Rezept von wegen der Menge Salz ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Da passt wirklich was von rein! Kümmel und Muskat (fehlt da m M. im Rezept) sollte man auch rausschmecken. 

Auch nicht ganz unwichtig: der Teig muss 3 mal gehen...
Zuerst als Vorteig zwischen 10 und 20 Minuten (kommt son büschen auf Temperatur der Milch (max. 40° C), Zucker, Salz und die Hefe selbst an!
Dann der ganze Teig, ca 20 - 30 Minuten, jeweils bei ca. 40° C (nicht wärmer!!!!)
Danach noch mal ca. 20 Minuten in der Form. 
Erst dann kommt die Sahne-Ei-Zwiebel-Speck-Plempe auf den Teig und bei 200° C in den gut vorgeheizten Ofen. Ich stelle noch immmer ein Teeglas mit Wasser rein, damit noch ein wenig Feuchte entsteht.
Wenn Du magst, kannst Du 5 Minuten vor Ende noch mal den ganz großen Grill auf max. drehen und so die oberste Schicht leicht "angratinieren".

Einen Backstein brauchst Du dafür nicht, bzw. wird nicht wirklich funktionieren. Wichtig ist, dass die Royale stockt und nicht der Boden knusprig wird...  So verbrennt Dir der Teig und die Pampe läuft in alle Himmelsrichtungen!


----------



## Franky (9. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Egal was Franky jetzt für ein Rezept abgibt:
> 1/3 mehr Schbegg nehmen ;-))



Meinst Du wirklich??? #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Menge Schbegg von Franky lassen und den Kuchen mit einer Schicht Aldi-Bacon bedecken und am Ende mit etwas Oberhitze (falls notwendig), knusprig backen.
Ok so, Franky?
;-.))))


----------



## Franky (9. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Passd :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bruder im Geiste!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Apropos Speck:
Kurz Frühstück vorbereitet, nachher nur noch Flamme an und Eier drüber ;-)


----------



## exil-dithschi (10. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

GEIL, Ditschi!!! 

Dazu nun Bilder:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gerade Brühe gekocht, inkl. Rinderbrust. Schon eingelegt 2 Portionen als Rindfleischsalat, mit Zwiebel, scharfen Gurken, Preisselbeeren , Meerrettich und selber gemachter Majo (kommt nach abkühlen dazu, alles andere vorher warm mariniert mit Essig, Salz, Pfeffer.



Essen:






Grün/Kräuterzeug:


----------



## Jose (10. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

orgienale fische...
war versucht, die bei " was ist das für ein fisch" zu posten, halte aber AB-disziplin.

einer ne ahnung, was da nach schillerlocke aussieht und welches drama damit verbunden ist?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lecker und garniert auch noch! ;.)


----------



## wilhelm (10. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jose auf dem Weg zum Vegetarier.

Klugscheixxxmodus an: Schillerlocken ( Vom Dornhai ) soll angeblich so aussehen wie die langen Nackenlocken von Friedrich Schiller.

Hört sich eben besser an wie Hai.;+


----------



## Jose (10. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hach, wilhelm, reingefallen, wie ich auch vor einiger zeit:

schillerlocken sind vorbei, verboten, weil bauchlappen vom dornhai.
aber geschickt gepimpt das räucherfleisch, sitauswi* schillerlocke, ist aber "goldlocke", gemacht aus tilapi [kotzsmily]
hab das stück mitgenommen weil geschenkt.
das allen zur warnung oder empfehlung, wer antibiotika auf lau...


*siehtauswie


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

moin,
ich hab sie noch gegessen....ist garnicht lange her-so 25-30jahre, in büsum.

heute lecker senfeier



#h


----------



## wilhelm (10. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nein Jose, leider nicht so richtig verboten.
Siehe auch hier :https://www.sharkproject.org/schillerlocke/
und hier Lese bitte "wichtig zu wissen".
Und schau mal hier:http://www.ruegenshop.eu/RuegenFisch-Schillerlocken


----------



## Jose (10. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> moin,
> ich hab sie noch gegessen....ist garnicht lange her-so 25-30jahre, in büsum.
> 
> heute lecker senfeier
> ...





hohoho :m

"noch gar nicht so lange her"

hohoho :m


also souzusagen in der mitte deines bisherigen lebens.


hohoho :m


männo, wir sind alt, alter. check das mal :m


----------



## Jose (10. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Nein Jose, leider nicht so richtig verboten.
> Siehe auch hier :https://www.sharkproject.org/schillerlocke/
> und hier Lese bitte "wichtig zu wissen".




leider wohl - auch wenn ich jeck wäre nach denen.
nein, geht nicht - von nem "verbot" hab ich auch nur kenntnis vom fischhändler. offensichtlich regelt der ach so bewusste markt vorerst.
besser als auf den dafv zu warten.

ein weiterer (guter) kulinarischer verlust


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

;-))
ge checkt

abba schecks gabes da auch noch.

lg noch in die runde lecker gekocht-----weiter machen.


----------



## wilhelm (10. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja Jose, leider muss man(n) sehr genau hinschauen überall wird getrickst.

Ich für meinen Teil kaufe sie nicht mehr obwohl die waren Saulecker:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute halb brasilianisch.
Aber statt feijao e arroz (Bohnen und Reis, brasilianisches Nationalgericht, gibts in vielen Varianten, meist in/mit Tomaten geschmorte Bohnen, dazu Reis, seltener mit Fleisch und Fischbeilage dazu) mit Nudeln..

Schweinefleisch, ne alte Dose Champignons zu den Tomatenbohnen dazu, statt Reis aber Nudeln - also feijao e Nudel, sozusagen


----------



## Franky (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht aus wie verunglücktes Chili :q
Juten Hunger :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Im Gegensatz zu Chili ist das mehr Eintopfmäßig und würzig, statt scharf. Aber Bohnen sind halt nun mal Bohnen ;-))

Am Ende kommt noch viel Petersilie rein, viel Knoblauch muss auch..

Und ich hab wohl etwas mehr Fleisch drin, als für ein "arme Leute Essen" üblich - bin einfach kein Veganer...


----------



## Jose (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so'n schaixxx!!!

was fehlt  IMMER wenn man es braucht?

ratet mal


tipp: kein speck oder nudels


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schbegg!!!!!!!
Viel Schbegg!!!!
Mehr Schbegg!!


----------



## daci7 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> so'n schaixxx!!!
> 
> was fehlt  IMMER wenn man es braucht?
> 
> ...



Schbätzle? :m

... meist fehlt mir ja 'n gut abgehangenes kurz angebratenes 400g Steak mit krossen Kartoffelspalten, Majo, nem Liter lecker Kellerbier und 'nem Klaren hinterher ...


----------



## Jose (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ach ihr liebchen, geht um nen kick und nicht um grundnahrungsmittel oder diätfutter (z.b. schbädsle...)


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Schbätzle? :m


#6#6#6


----------



## Jose (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kochen könnt ihr ja - aber lesen?

nochmal versuchen, ohne speck&schbädsle-brille.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aber hier gehts doch um Essen???


----------



## daci7 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nagetier?


----------



## Jose (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> aber hier gehts doch um Essen???




ja, Thomas, deshalb hab ich ja bei schbädsle nicht gleich OT angemerkt.

ich sags einfach: ist kren, meerrettich. aber nicht in der weicheier sahne-variante.

ich begreifs echt nicht: fehlt immer. echt der stoff für  tragödien griechischer art


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Stange kaufen, hält in Plaste in Kühlschrank lange..


----------



## Jose (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

in  plaste... "täterä täterä täterä"


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

feuchtes Tuch alternativ - ;-)))
Bedeutet aber mehr Keime....


----------



## exil-dithschi (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ein teil schon "eingekauft", es gibt kohlrouladen.


----------



## Franky (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Alter Falter... Das werden ja Mörder-Kohlrollis... 1 kg Hack pro Blatt?  :q


----------



## exil-dithschi (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

geil, oder?


----------



## Franky (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jupp! Da hätte ich jetzt auch richtig Bock drauf. Muss aber mit Kollegen leider zum Dönermann... :q:q


----------



## W-Lahn (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wo steckt eigentlich der TE??


----------



## angler1996 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> ein teil schon "eingekauft", es gibt kohlrouladen.



sehr kleine Bierflasche:m


----------



## honeybee (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich habe den besten Nachbar :vik::vik:


----------



## Jose (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

herzlichen glückwunsch |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dito - sieht klasse aus, und inkl. der Innereien!!


----------



## honeybee (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> dito - sieht klasse aus, und inkl. der Innereien!!



Die gehören ja dazu. Ich bekomme die immer gerupft... .ausnehmen muss ich sie selber...  was ja fix geht


----------



## honeybee (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> herzlichen glückwunsch |rolleyes



Nicht traurig sein :g Das ist Bezahlung in Naturalien so zu sagen. Nochmal wird er glaube dieses Jahr nicht schlachten. Ihm haben die Krähen soviele Tiere tot gemacht dieses Jahr


----------



## exil-dithschi (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hat eher was von weinblättern...
















jo, jetzt wird´s und der duft erst...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

DAS SIEHT ABER AUCH GEIL AUS!!!!!!!

man riechts förmlich durch die Tastatur ;-)))


----------



## Franky (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Boah - das hätt ich jetzt aber wirklich auch gern. #6#6#6


----------



## honeybee (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Uiiiiii wie lecker.....

Habe auch noch 2 Wirsing zwischen dem Bambus stehen. 1 will ich aber für Rumänsiche Sarmale nehmen.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Rumänsiche Sarmale


Bevor ich google frag ich lieber? 
Wasn das?
Rezept?


----------



## exil-dithschi (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

war auch echt lecker, jetzt nur noch ´n pircher williams, ´n kipchen und dann ab in die waagerechte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dees mid Schbädsle schdadd mid Grumbiern ;-))


----------



## honeybee (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bevor ich google frag ich lieber?
> Wasn das?
> Rezept?



Ist auch sowas wie Kohlroulade.
Rezept muss Du Dir ergoogeln. Muss ich auch.
Hatte es bei rumänischen Bekannten gegessen, war ober lecker.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sowas aber auch - Du schmeisst hier mit Sachen um Dich, die Du selber nicht kochst/kennst - das ist fies!! ;-))


----------



## Jose (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

alles lecker #6

ich hab derweil 2 kg rawit verarbeitet.
geläutertes rezept, weniger salz, starter: "möge die fermentierung mit mir sein" :m

2000g brutto gab 1750g netto. diesmal durchn wolf gedreht (mehr saft), roher sauerkrautsaft als starter, 35g salz.
die mühevolle menge ergab ~1800 ml masse, verteilt auf drei weckgläser.

schön rot , aber absolut täubchenfrei...

bin mal gespannt ob diese charge so lecker wird wie beim ersten versuch vor einem jahr.


Nachtrag 30.10.: 
*Nein, ist überhaupt nicht lecker,* riecht penetrant nach  ollem sauerkraut. gar nicht lecker. nächstes mal wieder ohne sauerkrautstarter


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aussehen:
Geil!!


----------



## honeybee (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> sowas aber auch - Du schmeisst hier mit Sachen um Dich, die Du selber nicht kochst/kennst - das ist fies!! ;-))




Ich kenns doch. 2x schon gegessen. :q
Letztes Jahr in Rumänien und dann erst vor etwa 10 Wochen hier in D.

Ich hatte nur noch nicht so die Zeit dafür. Und Platz zum einfrieren fehlt mir auch. Musste jetzt schon 1 Reh absagen, weil die Truhe noch gefüllt ist.

Äääääääät Jose
Das sieht auch verdammt lecker aus. Zu was nimmst Du das?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

keine Ausreden hier
:g:g:g


|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Jose (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und das jetzt gegen den hunger und täubchenlust:

rievkooche, der erste take


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> und das jetzt gegen den hunger und täubchenlust:
> 
> rievkooche, der erste take



Trocken?
Ohne Apfelmus?
Creme fraiche Räuchfisch?
Schmand/Schbegg?
Gemüsevinaigrette?


----------



## Jose (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> ...Äääääääät Jose
> Das sieht auch verdammt lecker aus. Zu was nimmst Du das?



hmmm, das mit dem reh tut weh :m

zu was? eigentlich zu allem was passt. manchmal pimp ich den frühstücksgouda, manchmal n salat. 
aber eigentlich zu allem was vor meinem herd weglaufen möchte (aber nicht geschafft hat).

bei chili gibts keine DIN-norm, mal sind die scharf, manchmal eigentlich waffenscheinpflichtig.

der geschmack war bisher bei allen versuchen (dutch red, birdseye, chili...) immer angenehm überraschend  (zumal ohne "spices & tricks).

wenn es auch diesmal was wird kriegste n fläschen.
dann denkste abends und morgens an mich :k


----------



## sprogoe (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hier habe ich auch mal ein selber ausgedachtes Rezept für einen leckeren Sauerkraut Auflauf; besonders für die kalte Jahreszeit, ein echter "Seelenwärmer".
Schmackhafter wird er, wenn man statt dem allseits bekannten "deutschen Sauerkraut" sich Sarmakraut besorgt.
Dieses bekommt man in russischen Supermärkten und hier bei uns auch im Kaufland in der Gemüseabteilung.
Das sind im ganzen eingesalzene und vakuumverpackte Weißkohlköpfe in Gewichten zwischen 1,0 - 2,5 kg.
Dieses ist nicht so extrem sauer. Man schneidet es selber fein auf. 
Kartoffeln in Scheiben hobeln, mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen und auf den Boden einer Auflaufform schichten,
Hackfleisch würzen, mit gehackter Zwiebel mischen und scharf anbraten, auf den Kartoffelscheiben verteilen,
das mehr oder weniger fein geschnittene Sauerkraut darauf schichten, (man kann auch obenauf noch eine Lage Kartoffelscheiben schichten), eine Tasse Brühe angießen und reichlich gehobelten Käse (ich nehme meistens Gouda) darauf verteilen und ca. 40 min. im Backofen bei etwa 180 Grad überbacken.

Guten Appetit, wünscht Siggi


----------



## Jose (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@thomas: pur

weil meerrettich und rübenkraut sind immer noch aus.

und weil ich kein määächen bin :m


----------



## honeybee (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> hmmm, das mit dem reh tut weh :m



Naja aber ehrlich, mir hängts langsam zum Hals raus. 
Ich will nicht jede Woche Wildschwein oder Reh essen. 




Jose schrieb:


> wenn es auch diesmal was wird kriegste n fläschen.
> dann denkste abends und morgens an mich :k



Ja aber dann bekomme ich ja ein schlechtes Gewissen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> @thomas: pur
> 
> weil meerrettich und rübenkraut sind immer noch aus.
> 
> und weil ich kein määächen bin :m


dann hoffentlich wenigstens in Schmalz gebacken ?
:q:q:q


----------



## Jose (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nee, olivenöl

aber hier ein betthupferl für dich gegen blutdruck |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ))


----------



## Jose (12. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> ...Ja aber dann bekomme ich ja ein schlechtes Gewissen.




lass den unsein sinn :m


----------



## Jose (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ... starter: "möge die fermentierung mit mir sein" :m...





und die ist es WOW! 
seit gestern gärt es #6


----------



## Andal (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir kocht es. Die Erbsensuppe von gelben Erbsen mit reichlich gepökeltem Schweinebauch.


----------



## DrDosenbier (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Herbstgemüse aus dem Ofen mit Schweinefilet.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nicht schlecht Herr Specht - (ok. viel Gemüse und wenig Essen so im Überblick - aber schaut trotzdem klasse aus!)


----------



## bombe20 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bratkartoffeln mit spiegelei. ich bin picke-packe-satt.


----------



## Franky (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ohhh... Kartoffelpuffers.... Mit Abbelmuus... muss ich unbedingt wieder mal machen!


----------



## Jose (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich mach gerad ein kning klar und hör jetze schon unser schbädsle "wie, kein schbegg...?"
nee, diesmal nicht, back das furchtsame tier bei 180° ungewürzt in aluhülle bis saftig gar, um es dann gewürzt unter den grill zu legen bis es saftig knackig braun ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*


----------



## Jose (13. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sehnsucht..., ein camarao oder zwei, drei... finden immer ihren platz #6


----------



## exil-dithschi (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

rest vom fest, immerhin...
hab´ meine nachbarn heute nämlich auch mit naturalien bezahlt.


----------



## Jose (14. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nachtrag zu vor- und gestern und meldung zu heute:

käseüberbackener blumenkohl auf rievkooche (vorgestern) an kning (gestern) mit "dutch red"-deko.

lecker #6


----------



## honeybee (15. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auch seltsam....Du hebst die Keulen einen Tag auf? Das ist das erste was bei uns immer weg ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bastido schrieb:


> Für Jose ( hoffe Du bist satt) und sonstige Kenner, porco preto secretos a la sunset ( für Thomas, ist die Steigerung von Bauchspegg). Dazu camaraos, Brotsalat mit marinierter Papaya, Tomaten und Paprika, Meerwassersalzkartoffeln und gegrillter marinierter Melone. :vik:
> Flüssiges gab es einen Alvarinho Deu Ca Deu.
> 
> Kann ja nicht immer nur Eure Leckereien hier inhalieren.
> ...


so fies - muss los, fürs Wochenende einkaufen. 

Geht immer schief mit langen Zähnen....................
|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Franky (15. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir ist noch gefährlicher!!! Ich habe noch keinen Plan, was es geben könnte....


----------



## jochen68 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... ich schon. Gestern schon für heute vorbereitet, aus "aktuellem Anlass": Gulasch mit Pfiffis. Morgen gibt es gekochten Tafelspitz (freu).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sodele - Herbstzeit ist Erntezeit.

Schönes erstes Weisskraut bekommen, Karotten, Lauch, dazu natürlich auch Schbegg und Pfefferbeisser - nur kein vernünftiges Suppenfleisch - muss als Grundlage Brühe aus Reserve herhalten und als Einlage schnödes Rinderhack.

Wird aber zusammen mit Kartoffeln einen wunderbaren Eintopf geben. 

Herbststimmung............................

Rezept/Bilder folgen


----------



## Franky (15. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich weiss nicht warum, aber irgendwie kommen mir immer wieder Kohlrollis in den Sinn...


----------



## honeybee (15. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gibts...tadaaaaaa. Nudeln und Tomatensoße
Morgen - Marinierter Hering und Kartoffeln
Sonntag - irgendwas wildes aus der Truhe, mal sehen was mir in de Hände fällt


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

"was mir in die Hände fällt" - hört sich an wie plündern aufm Schlachtfeld ;-)))


----------



## Kochtopf (15. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sämtliche Familienmitglieder sind krank. Also kocht der Papa Hühnersuppe mit Buchstabennudeln und viel jemöös


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sodele - Herbstzeit ist Erntezeit.
> 
> Schönes erstes Weisskraut bekommen, Karotten, Lauch, dazu natürlich auch Schbegg und Pfefferbeisser - nur kein vernünftiges Suppenfleisch - muss als Grundlage Brühe aus Reserve herhalten und als Einlage schnödes Rinderhack.
> 
> ...


sodele.

Rohware, geschnitten, von links oben nach rechts unten:
Weisskohl, Rauchschbegg, Zwiebeln, Kartoffeln, 
Lauch, Pfefferbeisser, Karotten, Rinderhack





Zwiebeln in vieeel Butter goldbraun rösten, dann das Hack dazugeben und gut anbraten, dann das geschnittene Kraut dazu und mit 2 kleinen Kellen Brühe ablöschen, den Schbegg dazu, Deckel drauf und bei kleiner Hitze garköcheln lassen.

Die anderen Zutaten einzeln in der Brühe aus meinem Gefrierschrank bissfest kochen und direkt in kaltes Wasser geben und abtropfen lassen. Wenn der Schbegg fertig ist (ist vor dem Kraut), den auch rausnehmen und schneiden. 





Brühe kräftig abschmecken mit Knoblauch, Muskat, Pfeffermühle, Salz und etwas Kümmel.  Wenn das Kraut weich ist, die Brühe dazu geben und alle vorgekochten Zutaten und einmal richtig aufkochen und nochmal ab/nachschmecken falls nötig





Peterling dazu später, jeweils frisch, Probetellerchen ohne Grünzeug:


----------



## Jose (15. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Auch seltsam....Du hebst die Keulen einen Tag auf? Das ist das erste was bei uns immer weg ist.



weil ich single bin. muss mich an keinem fressnapf durchsetzen sondern kann genießen  (soweit ohne täubchen möglich)


heute gibts spaghetti mit allem was greifbar&lecker.
eine panne gabs: hab bauchspeck (thomas) kleingescnitten kross gebraten, hats leider nur zum hors d'oeuvres geschafft. bin doch kein heiliger sondern einfach verführbares Jose :m


alles al dente


----------



## Franky (15. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sooooo - auch hier sind die Fronten geklärt! :q
Mein Bruder hat für Steckrübeneintopf gesorgt und ich zur Hälfte bereits derangierte Kohlrouladen :q Sprich: Kohl relativ "grob" schneiden, Mett scharf anbraten und rausnehmen, dann Kohl und Zwiebelschn anbraten (Kohl darf gerne "Farbe" haben :q), Mett dazu, Tüffeln in Würfeln dazu - und dann das Ganze in selbstgemachtem Hühnerfond köcheln lassen!
Kein Schischi, kein Gaga...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> eine panne gabs: hab bauchspeck (thomas) kleingescnitten kross gebraten, hats leider nur zum hors d'oeuvres geschafft.


:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## honeybee (15. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "was mir in die Hände fällt" - hört sich an wie plündern aufm Schlachtfeld ;-)))



Naja ist ja auch so.....
Manchmal hatte ich es satt mit dem einschweißen und beschriften etc....da hab ichs eben nicht beschriftet. 

Aber ich kann nun sagen was es Sonntag gibt
Rehrücken hab ich gefunden :q Zumindest sah es sehr verdächtig nach Reh aus. Steht nix drauf. Aber für Wildschwein zu schmal, für Ziege und Schaf zu rot. Also Reh |bla:
Und 4 Rindersteaks....die haben mich auch angelacht. Die gibts dann morgen Abend :m

Der Eintopf sieht aber auch recht lecker aus......jammie


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

coooool - Fleischraten ;-))))


----------



## honeybee (15. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> coooool - Fleischraten ;-))))



Ja passiert :q Am Ende isses auch egal, weil ist ja alles lecker.
Das "schlimmste" was mir mal passiert ist....
Fix was für Mittag,was kleines. Kein Problem, habe ja auch genug fertig schon eingefroren. Und da erinnerte ich mich doch an Wurstsuppe....
Aus der Kleinigkeit mal fix zum Mittag wurde dann Wildschweinbraten. |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

goil, könnt ich mich mit anfreunden, Wildsau statt Wurstsuppe..


----------



## JottU (15. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jaja, so ähnlich geht's mir auch öfters. Vergesse das beschriften und stehe dann da und grübeln. Gerade die fertigen Sachen werden dann meist ne Überraschung.


----------



## Windelwilli (16. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Habe mich vorhin mal an Thomas scharfen Karamellbauch gemacht. 
Vorweg... Hammerlecker!!
Aber, wie bekommst du den bei 130 Grad knusprig?  Bei mir sah der nach einer Stunde immer noch blaß aus und weit entfernt von karamellisiert. Musste auf 180 Grad Umluft gehen, erst dann wurde er gut.

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kauli11 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Habe mich vorhin mal an Thomas scharfen Karamellbauch gemacht.
> Vorweg... Hammerlecker!!
> Aber, wie bekommst du den bei 130 Grad knusprig?  Bei mir sah der nach einer Stunde immer noch blaß aus und weit entfernt von karamellisiert. Musste auf 180 Grad Umluft gehen, erst dann wurde er gut.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk



Du scheinst Thomas ja näher zu kennen. :q
Daß er einen scharfen Karamellbauch hat,wußte ich zum Beispiel noch nicht. |bigeyes
Gutes Kopfkino....#6


----------



## Franky (17. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Du scheinst Thomas ja näher zu kennen. :q
> Daß er einen scharfen Karamellbauch hat,wußte ich zum Beispiel noch nicht. |bigeyes
> Gutes Kopfkino....#6



:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q
******** - ich kann nich mehr....


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Habe mich vorhin mal an Thomas scharfen Karamellbauch gemacht.
> Vorweg... Hammerlecker!!
> Aber, wie bekommst du den bei 130 Grad knusprig?  Bei mir sah der nach einer Stunde immer noch blaß aus und weit entfernt von karamellisiert. Musste auf 180 Grad Umluft gehen, erst dann wurde er gut.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk



Siehe Rezept:
Ich musste ja auch am Ende mit Oberhitze ran ;-))

@ Kauli11:
Zum Kopfkino ausschalten:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei dem Scheixxwetter mit kalt und Regen was Herzerwärmendes:
> Scharfer Karamellbauch
> 
> Hört sich pervers an, ist aber eine der geilsten Männernaschereien, die es gibt.
> ...




Und hier Ergebnis - brauchte noch 2 Min. Oberhitze am Ende


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

PS: 
Bei mir heute natürlich noch Eintopf (siehe Seite vorher)...


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (17. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Brathähnchen, Dinkel-Zwiebelbaguettes mit (versalzener) Kräuterbutter, dazu gemischter Salat.


----------



## Jose (17. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Meeresfrüchtchen schrieb:


> Brathähnchen, Dinkel-Zwiebelbaguettes mit (versalzener) Kräuterbutter, dazu gemischter Salat.


verliebt?


----------



## Zander Jonny (17. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Meeresfrüchtchen schrieb:


> Brathähnchen, Dinkel-Zwiebelbaguettes mit (versalzener) Kräuterbutter, dazu gemischter Salat.



Passiert mir auch leider viel zu oft das ich zu viel Salze, naja irgendwann lerne ich es auch noch :q


----------



## Jose (17. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Karamelbauch... :m :m :m


ich pflege mein bäuchlein heute mit BIOsauerkraut (brauchte den nicht pasteurisierten saft als starter für mein chili), angebratenem bauckspeck und drei pfeffersalamis in magenfreundlicher pü-umgebung. dazu bier #6

dauert noch was bis fotto


----------



## NoMono (17. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich koch gerade noch für Morgen vor...Saure Rindernierla!!:q


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (17. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Passiert mir auch leider viel zu oft das ich zu viel Salze, naja irgendwann lerne ich es auch noch :q





Ich hab ohnehin eine starke Affinität zum Salz- wenn ich den Äußerungen meiner Mitmenschen Glauben schenke. Aber das war selbst mir zuviel. Mein Mann meint, ich sei in Trance gefallen und nach neun weiteren Teelöffeln Salz erst wieder erwacht und hätte nur den einen gezählt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



NoMono schrieb:


> Ich koch gerade noch für Morgen vor...Saure Rindernierla!!:q


Bruder im Geischde!!!


----------



## NoMono (17. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bruder im Geischde!!!




Normalerweise mach ich Saure Nierla immer mit Schweinenieren....da ich heut Rindfleisch vom Bauern meines Vertauens erhalten hab und er mir die Nieren als Beigabe dazugelegt hat hab ich mir gedacht das muss ich jetzt mal mit Rindernieren probieren!!!

Das Aroma muss ich sagen ist zu beginn schon ziemlich Heftig...verfliegt aber mit der Kochdauer!!

Dazu gibts Morgen noch Bratkartoffeln....mhhhhh mit Schbegg!!:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rindernieren musste vorher länger wässern.


----------



## Kochtopf (18. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Storzenieren mit (Rind-)Fleischbällchen

Erklärtes Lieblingsgericht meiner Fraa von Omma. Da alle krank sind mal was für die Seele - leider ward es verputzt bevor ich es foddographisch festhalten konnte


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dann wars wohl gut ;-)


----------



## Jose (18. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

oh mann, kann man nicht einfach schwarzwurzeln schreiben?


----------



## Kochtopf (18. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jose schrieb:


> oh mann, kann man nicht einfach schwarzwurzeln schreiben?



 niemals!


----------



## honeybee (18. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Abend gibts Soljanka......

Die Wurstecken/Wurstverschnitte beim Fleischer hatten mich heute so angelacht


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Breschling gibts erschd widdr im Friehling - un isch bessr wia a Gosch voll Glufa. - Dialekt bildet!
;-))


----------



## Kochtopf (18. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Erdbeeren  eher was für den Frühsommer aber der mund voller stecknadeln klingt für mich mach Schneiderei (danke wiki  )


----------



## Franky (18. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dialekt bildet!
> ;-))



Kommt drauf an, welcher  Stecknadeln fressen is schon komisch... :m


----------



## Kochtopf (18. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, welcher  Stecknadeln fressen is schon komisch... :m



Die spinnen die Schwaben. Thomas als Spinnangelsportfischer etwas mehr als andere :vik:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rührei aus 8 Eiern, dazu Tomätchen aus dem Garten und zwei Scheiben Brot. Einfach, gesund und sau lecker!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Erdbeeren  eher was für den Frühsommer aber der mund voller stecknadeln klingt für mich mach Schneiderei (danke wiki  )


Der Schwabe mag manchmal mundfaul sein, aber er malt schöne Wortbilder......
:g:g:g
Davon ab:
Heute restlicher Eintopf - morgen unterwegs, mit Glück aufm Rückweg Döner


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Rührei aus 8 Eiern, dazu Tomätchen aus dem Garten und zwei Scheiben Brot. Einfach, *gesund* und sau lecker!


häääää??
Hier Fresssäcke - nix Krankenhaus!

Mit dem Rest haste recht.........


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

komm hier nicht mit "gesund" - LECKER ist Devise..

Und Schbegg und Schbädsle ;-)))))))))))


----------



## Bener (18. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mal ein fixes Bild auf die Schnelle: Kamberkrebse...


----------



## Kochtopf (18. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Leeecki! Und tolled Bild!


----------



## sprogoe (18. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Irgendwann ist die Kanalisation im Schwobaländle auch mit einem 130 Tonnen schwerem Fettklumpen verstopft, wie in London und Schuld daran ist Thomas mit seinem Schbegg.:q

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Kochtopf (18. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nachtangelverbot in BW weil dann die schpädsleschbeggabwässer eingeleitet werden! Jetzt wissen wirs!


----------



## Zander Jonny (18. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ofenkartoffeln mit Hähnchenbrust und Bohnensalat


----------



## Jose (18. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so macht man das mit hexen, dank an thomas für tel-support.
hexen mit creme fraiche und grana padano und italienisches schbädsle-imitat (der credit musste jetzt sein)  mit zwei chili-tüpfelchen.
und ja, allein beim auftauen duftete die wohnung nach hexen und jetzt gleich gehts zum bissfest - sind echt knackig. lecker auch - aber leider leider kein steini-geschmack.
man kriegt eben nicht immer alles


----------



## elranchero (18. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wir haben hier im Spätsommer wirklich Probleme durch den schpädslefilm an der Oberfläche zu kommen geht nur mit schwerem grundblei, Pose im schbädsledesign hat einen speckballen an der Oberseite zur Unterscheidung [emoji848]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bock auf Brataal und Bock auf Asiafood. Also was tun? Alles in eine Pfanne mit Minudeln schmeissen und los geht's-  lecki


----------



## daci7 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geil - Aal und Asia passt einfach richtig gut zusammen! Noch lieber hab ich Aal scharf und süß vom Grill :l

Bei mir ist am Wochenende Ernte angesagt. Also wird Chilisoße gekocht!
Sofern Malzessig und Gläser noch vorher eintreffen gibts auch schöne Bilder hier. Und da Jose so sehr von seinem Tabasco schwärmt wird auch das mal angetestet. Da muss ich mich nurnoch für die richtigen Früchte entscheiden.


----------



## Kochtopf (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was hast du denn angebaut? Durch den dreckssommer  wäre melne Carolina reaper beinahe eingegangen. Jetzt reifen neun Früchtchen vor sich hin. Sollte aber reichen um ein paar liter soße zu Kampfmittel werden zu lassen 
Bis es soweit ist behelfe ich mir mit sriracha

*ed*
Und zum grillaal bitte mehr infos


----------



## Franky (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich bin gespannt, ob meine Habeneros noch was werden. Dran ist einiges, aber noch grasgrün. Wenn ich irgendwo meine rollenden Untersetzer finde, kommen die demnächst ins Warme


----------



## Kochtopf (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mach aber besser schnell. Wenn du erstmal unter 5º hast erfriert sie ;(


----------



## daci7 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab dieses Jahr Lemon Drop, verschiedene Habaneros, Black Night, Jalapenos, Tennessee Teardrop und Sibirian Pepper - insgesamt so knapp 30 Pflanzen mit 5-30 Früchten je Pflanze :vik:
Da sollten also ein paar Kilos zusammen kommen.


----------



## Franky (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich hab dieses Jahr Lemon Drop, verschiedene Habaneros, Black Night, Jalapenos, Tennessee Teardrop und Sibirian Pepper - insgesamt so knapp 30 Pflanzen mit 5-30 Früchten je Pflanze :vik:
> Da sollten also ein paar Kilos zusammen kommen.



Wie stehst Du zu Deinen Nachbarn? :q Das klingt nach chemisch-biologischen Kriegsplänen... :q Wenn also irgendwo die giftgrüne Wolke aus den Gullis wabert....


----------



## Jose (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wenn ihr die chilies kalt verarbeiten wollt nehmt rohen sauerkraftsaft als starter.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4714420&postcount=8140


----------



## Kochtopf (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hatte 2015 mit 34 Pflanzen am südhang 6700 gr. Das hatte sich gelohnt


----------



## daci7 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Alles klar - nur woher nehmen und nicht stehlen? Kriegt man das im Supermarkt?



Franky schrieb:


> Wie stehst Du zu Deinen Nachbarn? :q Das klingt nach chemisch-biologischen Kriegsplänen... :q Wenn also irgendwo die giftgrüne Wolke aus den Gullis wabert....



Na ich versuch ja so wenig wie möglich entweichen zu lassen  Letztes Jahr hab ich knapp 5l Soße gekocht und hab jetz vielleicht noch 100ml übrig - wird also Zeit!
Es wird allerdings auch was verschenkt.

Ich hab dieses Jahr zu ersten mal sehr früh im Jahr unter Kunstlicht die Pflanzen angezogen und bin absolut zufrieden - und da die Nachbarn dabei noch nicht die Bullen gerufen haben (und das sah schon schwer illegal aus) bin ich mir sicher, dass auch meine Kampfmittelschmiede in Ruhe gelassen wird.


----------



## daci7 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hatte 2015 mit 34 Pflanzen am südhang 6700 gr. Das hatte sich gelohnt ��



Draußen ist leider noch nicht bei mir ... durchs Leben in der Stadt bin ich plätzmäßig stark eingeschrnänkt.

Achja, Grillaal Rezept hatte ich schonmal reingestellt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=215702

|wavey:


----------



## Kochtopf (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Draußen ist leider noch nicht bei mir ... durchs Leben in der Stadt bin ich plätzmäßig stark eingeschrnänkt.
> :



Wohne leider mittlerweile auch in einer Wohnung. Letztes Jahr sind mir 12 Pflanzen wegen unfähiger Bauarbeiter eingegangen, dies Jahr habe ich dann auch Neugierde nur eine Pflanze vorgezogen genommen


----------



## Jose (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wie verarbeitet ihr eure chilies?
nur frischer salat?:m


----------



## Kochtopf (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich habe getrocknet und gemörsert (Schutzkleidung!), Sambal Oelek, Hotsauce auf Tomaten-Essig Basis, knapp 50% fror ich ein, denn ein zünftiges Chili Con Carne braucht ordentliche Chilis
*ed* 
In den salat hatte ich mal Tricolore Chilis (genaue Bezeichnung müsste ich googlen) reingeschnitten. Zum Glück waren die so scharf dass meine Schwägerin mittelfristig andere Probleme als Rache hatte


----------



## daci7 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> wie verarbeitet ihr eure chilies?
> nur frischer salat?:m



Natürlich nasch ich die meisten pur. Ich harter Hund. Der Rest wird für "erzieherische Gründe" genutzt ;P
Quatsch - größtenteils wird Soße draus gekocht. Welche genau werd ich dann am Wochenende entscheiden und posten


----------



## Kochtopf (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Handvoll chilis paar mal einstechen und mi nem dutzend Pfefferkörnern und knobi in min. 40%igen klaren einlegen-  beim ersten Anzeichen von Halsweh 100gr exen - und man spürt seinen Hals nicht mehr


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hatte 2015 mit 34 Pflanzen am südhang 6700 gr. Das hatte sich gelohnt



6700gr VON WAS?:q:q:q


----------



## Kochtopf (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Leider nur chilis ^^


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Leider nur chilis ^^



Hattest du deine in Töpfen oder direkt im Boden ?


----------



## Kochtopf (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Im Boden, schön mit Teichwasser gegossen und mit Rasenschnitt gemulcht. So bin ich mit drei mal düngen übers Jahr gekommen


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Im Boden, schön mit Teichwasser gegossen und mit Rasenschnitt gemulcht. So bin ich mit drei mal düngen übers Jahr gekommen



Ok, hatte mal gelesen das Wohl der Ertrag in großen Töpfen oder Eimern besser sein soll weil sie da den Dünger besser aufnehmen.

Kann da jemand was zu sagen?


----------



## Kochtopf (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da ich auch in Töpfen mit gedüngter Erde Chilis hatte - ich empfinde die nicht im Tiof gewachsenen Pflanzen prächtiger. Sie  hatten genügend abstand, ganztägig sonne, wenig Konkurrenz um Nährstoffe. Die im Pott waren (und sind) nicht grösser oder tragen mehr Früchte. Wenn du dich um die Freilandpflanzen kümmerst ist der Unterschied bei guter Lage mE marginal


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Alles klar - nur woher nehmen und nicht stehlen? Kriegt man das im Supermarkt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na wenn sie da keine Bullen gerufen haben kann es doch nächstes Jahr los gehen


----------



## daci7 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Na wenn sie da keine Bullen gerufen haben kann es doch nächstes Jahr los gehen


Müsste ich nur meiner Frau beibringen ... und meinem Lütten das der da nicht dran darf 
An Erfahrung oder Equipment solls jedenfalls nicht mangeln ;P


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Morgen gibt es Sauerkraut mit geräucherter Rippe und Stampfkartoffeln. Die letzten zwei Gläser im Keller entdeckt: Nächste Woche wird Kraut gehobelt.


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Müsste ich nur meiner Frau beibringen ... und meinem Lütten das der da nicht dran darf
> An Erfahrung oder Equipment solls jedenfalls nicht mangeln ;P



Und wenns gelingt schmeckts nicht nur es knallt auch noch :vik:


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mach aber besser schnell. Wenn du erstmal unter 5º hast erfriert sie ;(





Meine wohnen jetzt wieder auf der Fensterbank und blühen schon wieder fleißig.


----------



## daci7 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Meeresfrüchtchen schrieb:


> Meine wohnen jetzt wieder auf der Fensterbank und blühen schon wieder fleißig.


Blühen ja, aber kommen denn danach noch Schoten? Und wenn ja - haben die auch noch "Pepp"?


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also die Apache hab ich das ganze Jahr im Wohnzimmer und ernte. Beim Rest wird es sich zeigen. Bestäuben tu ich sie mit einem Pinsel etwa zweimal die Woche.


----------



## honeybee (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich mit meinem ganzen Basilikum machen soll?
Hat den schonmal jemand getrocknet oder Basilikumsalz gemacht?

Ich hab ca. 6 Pflanzen im Garten die jetzt gute 80cm hoch sind. Wäre echt schade drum.

Heute habe ich den ersten Wirsing geerntet. Wenn ich morgen Zeit finde, werde ich gefüllte Wirsingrouladen machen. (wollte ich heute schon machen, aber nunja...)


----------



## pennfanatic (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lecker, die besten rouladen die ich kenne!


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich mit meinem ganzen Basilikum machen soll?
> Hat den schonmal jemand getrocknet oder Basilikumsalz gemacht?
> 
> Ich hab ca. 6 Pflanzen im Garten die jetzt gute 80cm hoch sind. Wäre echt schade drum.
> ...



Was ist das denn für basilikum ? bei mir wird das irgendwie immer nicht richtig |kopfkrat


----------



## Kochtopf (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Pesto bis die Omma schreit, in Essig oder Öl einlegen...? 


Ich wäre für Pesto weil an faulen Tagen nur wenige Dinge so glücklich machen wie eine warme Schale Pasta auf dem Bauch - ausserdem ist Pesto immer ein schönes DIJ Geschenk  (ich nehme gerne ein Glas  )


----------



## Kochtopf (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Blühen ja, aber kommen denn danach noch Schoten? Und wenn ja - haben die auch noch "Pepp"?



Den Pepp kann man gut über die Wassermenge steuern. Fast (!) Vertrocknen lassen und sparsam gießen sorgt für flammende Leidenschaft


----------



## honeybee (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für basilikum ? bei mir wird das irgendwie immer nicht richtig |kopfkrat


 
Ganz normaler Basilikum eben. Hatte ich als ganz kleine Pflänzchen gekauft und einfach mit in die Rhizomsperre vom Bambus gepflanzt als Lückenfüller. Ist echt super geworden (der Bambus auch). Ich denke, die Pflanzen kann man nicht mit den Topfpflanzen ausm Supermarkt vergleichen.

@Kochtopf
Och nööööööö kein Pesto. Habe noch ganz viel Bärlauchpesto und das ist auch nicht so meins.


----------



## daci7 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Den Pepp kann man gut über die Wassermenge steuern. Fast (!) Vertrocknen lassen und sparsam gießen sorgt für flammende Leidenschaft



 Dann müsste meine Ernte dieses Jahr kampfmittelfähig sein - dank Elternzeit waren wir viel unterwegs und die Pflanzen haben dementsprechend immer wieder leiden müssen :q
Bei Basilikum fällt mir auch nur Pesto und "Tomatensalz" ein. Leider geht so viel Aroma beim Trocknen verloren. Dann friere ich meist doch lieber ein.


----------



## Kochtopf (19. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Dann müsste meine Ernte dieses Jahr kampfmittelfähig sein - dank Elternzeit waren wir viel unterwegs und die Pflanzen haben dementsprechend immer wieder leiden müssen :q
> .


Dank der mit dem Sommer zusammenfallenden Monsunzeit dieses Jahr ist mir die Pflanze fast ersoffen... hoffe aber dass die kleinen dennoch schärfer als Habaneros werden


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ganz normaler Basilikum eben. Hatte ich als ganz kleine Pflänzchen gekauft und einfach mit in die Rhizomsperre vom Bambus gepflanzt als Lückenfüller. Ist echt super geworden (der Bambus auch). Ich denke, die Pflanzen kann man nicht mit den Topfpflanzen ausm Supermarkt vergleichen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ich hab das Problem auch und werde mal 30 Liter Bolognese einkochen, um dem Basilikum einen tieferen Sinn zu geben.


----------



## Franky (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und wann genau dürfen wir dann zur Nudelschlacht vorbeikommen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Problem Basilikum:
Schlecht zu konservieren.
Frisch drüber ist Geschmack.

Einkochen, Pesto etc,. bleibt nicht mehr so viel..


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

PS: 
heute Abend Rindsrouladen mit Schbädsle und Gurken- und Krautsalat - ohne Basilikum ;-))


----------



## Franky (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Abend - Reste der derangierten (Jaroma)-Kohlrouladen. 
Weisskohl (nicht in der Urversion) ist aber defitinv aromatischer...


----------



## Kochtopf (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich liebe Kohlrouladen  <3
Am liebsten mit Wirsing oder ordinärem Weisskohl, die ganzen hippen Neu- (bzw. Alt-)Züchtungen werden mir zu schnell labbrig bzw schmecken einfach nicht so gut.

Hier ist eines meiner Lieblingskohlrouladenrezepte, der Fleischanteil meiner Füllung besteht meist zu je 50% aus Mett und Rinderhack


----------



## Franky (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich liebe Kohlrouladen  <3
> Am liebsten mit Wirsing oder ordinärem Weisskohl, die ganzen hippen Neu- (bzw. Alt-)Züchtungen werden mir zu schnell labbrig bzw schmecken einfach nicht so gut.



Jepp - und ich Dussel bin drauf reingefallen... Wirsing-, Spitz- und Weisskohl wie man ihn "kennt" sind immer noch die besten. Diese komischen plattgetretenen Dinger haben zu wenig "Aroma".


----------



## exil-dithschi (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Jepp - und ich Dussel bin drauf reingefallen... Wirsing-, Spitz- und Weisskohl wie man ihn "kennt" sind immer noch die besten. Diese komischen plattgetretenen Dinger haben zu wenig "Aroma".


am liebsten mag ich sie auch mit wirsing, überhaupt ess ich wirsing für mein leben gern.
die blätter die ich letztens verwendet hatte waren vom spitzkohl, hatte sich so ergeben, die lagen nach der ernte halt einfach da rum, ich sah sie auf meinem teller einfach besser aufgehoben und wurde nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## NoMono (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gabs heut Mittag Wildschweingulasch mit Schbädsla und Wirsinggemüse!!


----------



## sprogoe (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Kochtopf,

Goluptsi kenne ich, gibts oft bei Schwiegermuttern.
Allerdings nimmt sie immer den eingesäuerten Weißkohl (im ganzen eingelegte Köpfe) aus dem MixMarkt.
Ist auch sehr lecker.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Kochtopf (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich mag das nicht so, ebenso Borschtsch mit fermentiertem Kohl bzw. Roter Beete... da rollen sich mir die Fußnägel bis zum Knie hoch


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



NoMono schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs heut Mittag Wildschweingulasch mit Schbädsla und Wirsinggemüse!!


Klasse!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich mag das nicht so, ebenso Borschtsch mit fermentiertem Kohl bzw. Roter Beete... da rollen sich mir die Fußnägel bis zum Knie hoch


Zumindest essbar wirds mit genügend Schbegg ;-)))


----------



## Kochtopf (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Regel Nummer 1: Mit Speck wird alles besser


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

zumindest nicht schlechter ;-)))


----------



## honeybee (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wirsingrouladen sehen irgendwie anders aus :q

Die Blätter von meinem Wirsingkopf waren sowas von klein und die größeren total zerfressen. Naja Bio eben.

Also wirds ne Wirsing-Gehacktes-Pfanne


----------



## Kochtopf (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kommt keine Rote Beete originär rein? Hab immer rote Pampe vorm inneren Auge wenn ich Labskaus höre/lese


----------



## Franky (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ins Oginol Labskaus schon... Rezept dafür liegt bei mir zu Hause.... :m danach nimmt man nix mehr ausse Dose... Pampe isses aber nich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> heute Abend Rindsrouladen mit Schbädsle und Gurken- und *Krautsalat* - ohne Basilikum ;-))


arbeitet schon...
:g:g:g


----------



## Andal (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auf morgen Mittag freue ich mich jetzt schon.

Die Kartoffelsuppe ist schon fertig, müssen nur noch die Würschtel rein und dazu einen schönen Zwetschgendatschi und einen Kaffee.


----------



## Franky (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sodele... Fahrrad ist repariert (wechselt ja nicht die Reifen bei 'nem Riementrieb), Fussboden gesaugwischt (DANKE KÄRCHER!!!!!! :m) und das Labskaus-Rezept gefunden...  Rote Bete sorgt hier in dieser Kombi für eine wirklich appetitliche Farbe. Voraussetzung, man nimmt frische und kocht selbst - oder man nimmt gekochte Rote Bete (NICHT SAUER EINGELEGT!!!!!)

•	2,5 kg gepökelte Rinderbrust (beim Metzger vorbestellen, ca 3 - 5 Tage)
•	1 kleine Sellerieknolle
•	1 mittelgroße Stange Porree
•	250 g Karotten
•	1 EL Senfkörner
•	1 TL Pfefferkörner
•	2 Lorbeerblätter
-	Fleisch in längliche Stücke schneiden
-	Gemüse in Stücke schneiden
-	Gewürze in Teebeutel
-	Alles in einen Topf mit Wasser köcheln
-	Wenn fertig, Teebeutel rausnehmen!!
-	Abseihen und Fond auffangen!

•	1,5 kg Kartoffeln
-	Zwischenzeitlich die Kartoffeln kochen

•	800 g Gemüsezwiebeln
-	In Ringe schneiden und andünsten; dürfen leicht Farbe haben

•	500 g gekochte Rote Beete
•	125 g Matjesfilet
•	200 g Gewürzgurke
-	Fleisch, Gemüse, Kartoffeln, Zwiebeln, Rote Beete, Matjesfilet und Gurke durch die grobe Scheibe wolfen
-	Mit Fond „schlotzig“ machen (aber nicht zu nass!)
-	Ggf.mit Pfeffer/Salz abschmecken.

Mit Rollmops, Spiegelei und Gurke Servieren (nix Deko!)


----------



## Andal (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Sodele... Fahrrad ist repariert (wechselt ja nicht die Reifen bei 'nem Riementrieb), Fussboden gesaugwischt (DANKE KÄRCHER!!!!!! :m) und das Labskaus-Rezept gefunden...  Rote Bete sorgt hier in dieser Kombi für eine wirklich appetitliche Farbe. Voraussetzung, man nimmt frische und kocht selbst - oder man nimmt gekochte Rote Bete (NICHT SAUER EINGELEGT!!!!!)
> 
> ...........
> 
> Mit Rollmops, Spiegelei und Gurke Servieren (nix Deko!)



Wann wird wo aufgetischt? #6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

*Kleines* Essen, Franky, Du und Dein Bruder? 
Bei sooo wenig Masse ;-)))))


----------



## Kochtopf (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Brachkarduffeln ohne Schbeck  (Frau war einkaufen, denke über Scheidung nach)
Dafür mit Mett, ansonsten Zwiebeln, Knofl, Paprika und Rosmarin


----------



## Franky (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Andal und Tom:
Reicht für etwa 10 Personen - oder 8 hungrige Norddeutsche... :q Immerhin nimmt man den Teebüdel raus....


----------



## Kochtopf (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> @ Andal und Tom:
> Reicht für etwa 10 Personen - oder 8 hungrige Norddeutsche... :q



Oder dir, Andal, Thomas und mich :l

Danke fürs rezept!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Oder dir, Andal, Thomas und mich :l


Kuck meine Wampe - da müsst einer von euch schon verzichten ;-))

Auch von mir DANKE für Rezept!!


----------



## Franky (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Oder dir, Andal, Thomas und mich :l
> 
> Danke fürs rezept!



:m
Wer einmal das SO gegessen hat, lässt die Corned Beef Dosen von Tulip & Co links liegen und wird sich fragen, wie man sowas nur hat essen können  
Es ist wirklich aufwendig, gebe ich gern zu. Aber dafür auch wirklich lecker, und wenn man rund 500 - 600 g pro Portion zum Sattwerden rechnet, sind das gute 10 Portionen... Wer will, kann das ja entsprechend runterskalieren - aber weniger als die Hälfte zu machen käme mir nie in den Sinn!


----------



## Kochtopf (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich bin ein großer Slowfoodfan! Wenn ich Bolognese seriös koche bin ich Freitag und weite Teile des Samstags beschäftigt


----------



## Kauli11 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Franky,
dein Corned Beef Rezept ist das richtige.#6
Genau so machen wir es auch und schmeckt immer wieder klasse. :vik:

#h


----------



## Jose (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

oh mann, ihr seid ja schon voll auf winterküche #d


----------



## Kochtopf (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> oh mann, ihr seid ja schon voll auf winterküche #d



Ist ja auch alles andere als sommerlich. Aber die richtige Winterküche kommt erst wenn ich Pelmeni mache


----------



## Andal (20. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> oh mann, ihr seid ja schon voll auf winterküche #d



kitchen follows temperature!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nettes Stück Rinderschulter gekriegt - Sauerbraten eingelegt


----------



## Jose (21. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ist vielleicht n insider:
der Thomas ist ein blödmann. hab jetzt unstillbaren hunger auf thunfisch.

brauch ich gar nicht mehr posten was ich heute koche: wird nicht mehr lecker.

danke auch ...

(wird was mit Rhack, schbägg und hexen (ätschebätsche...))


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

grins... tja


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Putenfilet, n Pott Krabben in Öl und dazu 3 Scheiben frisches Graubrot. Jammy!:k


----------



## Kochtopf (21. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nettes Stück Rinderschulter gekriegt - Sauerbraten eingelegt



Gabs etwa noch Pferd dazu? 
Alles andere ist fake *g*


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Im Schwabenland is(s)t (man)s Rind - der Rheinländer hats mit Pferd...


----------



## Kochtopf (21. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wie das essen so die weiber...
Der Nordhesse mag es schweinisch


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

weckewerg und ahle worscht.. Bald ist wieder schlachten.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab immernoch Hunger#c


----------



## Franky (21. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Watt sind Krabben in Öl? Ich kenn bloß Krabben in Schale - muss man puhlen...  Gehören unter anderem zu Bratkartoffeln und Rührei dazu...

******** - nu hab ich Appetit... Ahle Worscht und Wildschweinsalami hab ich gerade vom Markt auffe Konsti........ Aaaaargh....

Dazu kommt noch, dass bei mir wohl son schiet Infekt aufkommt.....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Krabben in Öl halt. Sind in so nem lütjen 125g Pott, natürlich bereits gepult. Ist so ein Knoblauchöl mit Kräutern verfeinert. Davon könnt ich eimerweise essen...


----------



## Kochtopf (21. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Krabben in Öl halt. Sind in so nem lütjen 125g Pott, natürlich bereits gepult. Ist so ein Knoblauchöl mit Kräutern verfeinert. Davon könnt ich eimerweise essen...



Würde dir Spargel gut tun


----------



## Franky (21. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Krabben in Öl halt. Sind in so nem lütjen 125g Pott, natürlich bereits gepult. Ist so ein Knoblauchöl mit Kräutern verfeinert. Davon könnt ich eimerweise essen...



Nee näää... Granat gehört pur...


----------



## honeybee (21. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch, dass bei mir wohl son schiet Infekt aufkommt.....



Willkommen im Club......ich sitze hier bei Tee mit Honig. Essen ist gerade nicht bei Strangangina. |gr:
Werde nachher noch einen Țuică zu mir nehmen....da wirds mich zwar wieder schütteln, aber das letzte mal hat er geholfen


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club......ich sitze hier bei Tee mit Honig.


plus halb heisse Zitrone und halb Rum - wirkt nich besser, aber schmeck besser ;-)))

Gute Besserung euch Infizierten allen..


----------



## Jose (21. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

allen gute besserung :k



ist aber auch kein wunder bei der hier propagierten mangelernährung, schbädsleschbäggundsoweiter :m


----------



## honeybee (21. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> plus halb heisse Zitrone und halb Rum - wirkt nich besser, aber schmeck besser ;-)))
> 
> Gute Besserung euch Infizierten allen..



Halb Rum.....das ist Kinderkram gegenüber dem rumänischen Teufelszeug. Einen habe ich schon weg :q Und einen muss ich noch.....doppelt hält besser. Das kostet aber seeeeehr viel Überwindung |bigeyes

Danke Thomas, wird schon werden.....solange kein Fieber und nix weiter dazu kommt, gehts schon.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bassd ;-)


----------



## honeybee (21. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> allen gute besserung :k
> 
> 
> 
> ist aber auch kein wunder bei der hier propagierten mangelernährung, schbädsleschbäggundsoweiter :m



Flüssignahrung wäre jetzt ganz angebracht......und ja nicht reden....
Klöße, Rouladen und Rotkraut in flüssiger Form, das würde sicherlich gehen. Oder Gulasch, vom Rind natürlich, und lecker Nudeln dazu. Oder ein Hamburger Schnitzel mit Bratkartoffeln.

Alles schön verflüssigt natürlich


----------



## Zander Jonny (21. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Alkohol wirkt antibakteriell(hochprozentig) also gut bei Krankheit, und ein weiterer Grund zum saufen.


----------



## honeybee (21. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Alkohol wirkt antibakteriell(hochprozentig) also gut bei Krankheit, und ein weiterer Grund zum saufen.



Glaub mir, das Zeug ist hochprozentig. Eignet sich auch wunderbar zum Rost anbrennen. Aber dran riechen darfste nicht.


----------



## honeybee (21. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schöne Farbe hat er.....


----------



## Kochtopf (21. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn man 7,5 kg Fleisch isst hat keinen Nährstoffmangel (quelle Atkins oder winnetou), ich hab ein, zwei Mettbrötchen mit ordentlich zwiebel gegessen und eine schneise in meinen Kasten Wettelsheimer Märzen geschlagen.. so geht ein kacktag doch schön zu Ende


----------



## Kochtopf (21. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club......ich sitze hier bei Tee mit Honig. Essen ist gerade nicht bei Strangangina. |gr:
> Werde nachher noch einen Țuică zu mir nehmen....da wirds mich zwar wieder schütteln, aber das letzte mal hat er geholfen



40%igen klaren mit ner Hand voll Chilis (einstechen mit ner Gabel nicht vergessen), pfefferkörnern und knobi versetzen - nach einem Zahnputzbecher voll sind die Halsschmerzen nicht mehr da


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn man 7,5 kg Fleisch ist hat keinen Nährstoffmangel (quelle Atkins oder winnetou), ich hab ein, zwei Mettbrötchen mit ordentlich zwiebel gegessen und eine schneise in meinen Kasten Wettelsheimer Märzen geschlagen.. so geht ein kacktag doch schön zu Ende


#6#6#6


----------



## Jose (21. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> 40%igen klaren mit ner Hand voll Chilis  (einstechen mit ner Gabel nicht vergessen), pfefferkörnern und knobi  versetzen - nach einem Zahnputzbecher voll sind die Halsschmerzen nicht  mehr da




jau, wo kein hals da kein schmerz


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (21. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> 40%igen klaren mit ner Hand voll Chilis (einstechen mit ner Gabel nicht vergessen), pfefferkörnern und knobi versetzen - nach einem Zahnputzbecher voll sind die Halsschmerzen nicht mehr da





Stimmt, die wandern dann in Richtung Untergeschoß  Mein Geheimrezept ist und bleibt Wasserdost als Tee. Gepflückt wird am Wasser beim Angeln, dann nur noch trocknen und in einem Schraubglas aufbewahren. Zwei Tassen täglich und am zweiten Tag ist es bereits deutlich besser.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> jau, wo kein hals da kein schmerz



Wie sagt die gnomefrau in der unendlichen Geschichte? "Es muss wehtun sonst heilt es nicht"


----------



## honeybee (21. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> jau, wo kein hals da kein schmerz



Dafür schmerzt es dann weiter unten :q


----------



## Jose (21. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und wie :vik:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Würde dir Spargel gut tun



Schade das es keinen Mittelfinger Smilie gibt...


----------



## Stulle (22. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wir haben uns an unserem ersten Pho in Deutschland versucht, es fehlen noch ein paar Zutaten aber ist schon lecker.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geil, rechts die Brühe ist doch astrein fürs kältere Wetter! Schon in nen Thermo Pott und mitnehmen ans Wasser! #6


----------



## Franky (22. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Werde nachher noch einen Țuică zu mir nehmen....da wirds mich zwar wieder schütteln, aber das letzte mal hat er geholfen



Ich werde mal meinen Kollegen fragen, ob er mir davon was oganisiern kann... Er kommt ursprünglich aus Bulgarien, seine Frau aus Rumänien... 
Auf jeden Fall pack ich  mich gleich nach Hause, steck aber vorher noch ein paar Kollegen an, die mir das von ihren Kindern übergeben haben. Solange mich dann diese Maul-und-Klauen-Seuche (Handfußmund oder so) verschont........
Wünsche schon mal schönes Wochenende...|wavey:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall pack ich mich gleich nach Hause, steck aber vorher noch ein paar Kollegen an, die mir das von ihren Kindern übergeben haben.


----------



## Kochtopf (22. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich bin nach drei Tagen krank zu Hause wieder arbeiten gegangen. Frau und Baby krank-  da kann ich mich wenigstens im Büro ein paar Stunden erholen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei uns sind fas talle krank auf Arbeit. Vaddan auch krank, mit dem saß ich gestern noch im Auto. Wenn ich nächste Woche noch gesund bin habe ich wirklich gute Abwehrkräfte . War dieses Jahr noch gar nicht krank, letztes dafür total oft. Lag aber bestimmt auch an der scheiß Arbeitsstelle, scheiß Arbeitsklima etc schlägt alles aufs Gemüt.


----------



## honeybee (22. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich werde mal meinen Kollegen fragen, ob er mir davon was oganisiern kann... Er kommt ursprünglich aus Bulgarien, seine Frau aus Rumänien...



Seeeehr gut :m
Wenn kein Țuică oder auch Tsuika zur Hand, geht auch Palinka. Aber nix ausm Supermarkt. Den kannste vergessen.
Am besten aus irgend einem Dorf von nem Bauern.:g Die brennen dort aufm land eh alle selber.

Bei mir ist es nach 3 Țuică, 2 Fencheltee mit Honig (brauchte ich zum nachspülen) schön etwas besser mitm Hals. Hoffentlich ist dieser Trend anhaltend.


----------



## Stulle (23. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Geil, rechts die Brühe ist doch astrein fürs kältere Wetter! Schon in nen Thermo Pott und mitnehmen ans Wasser! #6


Die gehört zu den Nudeln, aber ja da freu ich mich drauf. Deutlich besser als Ravioli von Maggi.


----------



## Kochtopf (23. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Im Rahmen der fortschreitenden Herbstdepression mal wieder Soulfood:

Scharfe Kürbis-Toffel-Möhrensuppe mit einer Fleischeinlage aus Mettklößchen, Schweinenacken, Bratwurst und Kasseler. Genau das richtige nach nem Arbeitsdienst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hat was - bei mir heute und morgen Schnidsl mit Kartoffelsalat, Krautsalat, Gurkensalat..


----------



## JottU (23. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bohnen ausm Garten geschenkt bekommen, beim Fleisch kaufen mich etwas verschätzt. #c |supergri
Gibt jetzt Kasslereintopf mit Bohneneinlage.


----------



## Kochtopf (23. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Keine richtige Beilage Thomas?
Machst du deine Spätzle eigentlich immet selbst oder nimmst du fertigware (trocken oder frisch)


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wenns geht selber (fast immer)


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



JottU schrieb:


> Bohnen ausm Garten geschenkt bekommen, beim Fleisch kaufen mich etwas verschätzt. #c |supergri
> Gibt jetzt Kasslereintopf mit Bohneneinlage.


Ist das geil!!!!!
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute rohe Schweinshaxe gegrillt. Die Schwarte war weltmeisterlich #6, aber das Fleisch hat nach "Sau" geschmeckt :c.
Das nächste mal wird vorgekochte Haxe getestet. Waren letzte Woche auf Geburtstag, da haben die Haxen vom Catering (sehr gute Metzgerei) auch nach "Sau" geschmeckt. 

Liegt das an der Rohware ?

Cheers
Steff


----------



## Jose (23. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

??? nach sau geschmeckt ???
wie meinste denn das?

wonach sollte das denn schmecken, etwa nach gegrilltem eisbein?


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hat penetrant geschmeckt. Kann man vllt nicht erklären.
Ähnlich ist vielleicht, wenn Fisch extrem (penetrant) nach Fisch riecht. Dann esse ich ihn auch nicht mehr.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Jose (23. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wenn fisch penetrant..., dann 
ist fisch nicht frisch




(war vielleicht ne drecksau )


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mein Lieblingsrezept (Riesensauerei!!!) :
Haxe in einem stark gewürzten, leicht sauren Sud durch garziehen (NICHT kochen!) garen (je nach Größe) 2 - 5 Stunden.

Sud:
Gesalzenes Wasser, Weißwein, Weißweinessig, Wacholder, Lorbeer, Nelke, Senfsaat, Sternanis, Kreuzkümmel, Kümmel und Pfeffer zu einem kräftigen Sud verkochen, der leicht, aber nicht richtig sauer, und stark würzig, aber nicht extrem schmecken soll..

In die kochende Brühe den/die Haxen rein, Topf so wählen, dass man möglichst wenig Brühe braucht, Haxen MÜSSEN bedeckt sein. 

Deckel drauf, Flamme runter zum ziehen lassen (nebendran zum einstellen kaltes Wasser, fängts kochen an, etwas kaltes Wasser dazu, Hitze weiter runterdrehen, bis man es so bei 85 - 90 Grad gart).

Die gegarte Haxe (einfach anstechen) raus ausm Sud und abkühlen/abtropfen lassen.

Den NICHT wegwerfen!!!!!!!!!

Erstklassige Grundlage für JEDE ART Fleischsülzen!!!!

Wenn Haxen abgekühlt, eine Fritüre richten in einem hohen Topf.

Temperatur so 160 Grad. 

Schwarte einritzen (erst nach Kochen), alles nochmal mit Küchenkrepp abtrocknen, rundum leicht salzen und dann in die heisse Fritüre, bis die Haut knusprig aufgepoppt und Fleisch warm ist.

Ein Gedichtchen!!!!!!!!!

Intensiver Saugeschmack:
Entweder gute alte Rasse, die intensiveres Fleisch hat/haben kann (wenn "sauig" und nicht "pissig")

Oder schlechter alter Eber moderner Rasse (wenn Richtung "pissig" oder Ammoniak)...


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hi Thomas,
eigentlich nicht "pissig", aber eben störend.

So long
Steff


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aus der Ferne halt echt schlecht zu beurteilen - kannst ja nen Teller vorbeischicken ;-)))


----------



## Franky (23. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Im Zweifel würde ich mich da auch als Vorkoster opfern... :q

Morgen gibts Wirsing mit Schweinchen (Oberschale) - hab nur noch kein Plan wie... 
Als Rahmwirsingeintopf mit "Geschmortem"? Oder Rahmwirsing zu Schnitzel??

Achso - Stefan... Gönn Dir mal einen vernünftigen Rost! :m
https://www.amazon.de/Outdoorchef-18-211-89-Gusseisenrost-L-Schwarz/dp/B00HYGZNJQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1506186995

Damit gelingts noch besser!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wirsing roh hauchdünne schneiden, Zwiebelchen und Schbegg feinst würfeln, beides in Butter anbraten, wenn Zwiebeln anfangen Farbe nehmen, den Wirsing dazu, leicht Knoblauch, Muskat, Salz und etwas Zucker und gar braten/schmoren/poelieren.

Esslöffel Creme Fraiche pro Portion steif schlagen, und direkt vor servieren unterschwenken.. 

Solltest Du erste schwarze Trüffel haben:
Schadet nicht, die drüber zu hobeln..


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Im Zweifel würde ich mich da auch als Vorkoster opfern... :q
> 
> Morgen gibts Wirsing mit Schweinchen (Oberschale) - hab nur noch kein Plan wie...
> Als Rahmwirsingeintopf mit "Geschmortem"? Oder Rahmwirsing zu Schnitzel??
> ...



Hey Franky, 
bin mit meinem zufrieden. Ist der mitgelieferte Outdoorchefrost. Da kauf ich mir lieber noch nen Dutch :l
Gruß nach Hessen
Steff


----------



## Kochtopf (23. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Haxn koche ich immer vor (nagut, sagen wir köcheln) - wenn man alles schön gemütlich bei niedriger Temperatur gart und dann in den Ofen packt und mit eiskaltem Bier besprüht öffnen sich die Haxn wie eine Blume wenn man sie einschneidet und das Fleisch fällt vom Knochen  - sacre köstlich!


----------



## Jose (23. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ok.
tortilla española


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht nach satt aus ;-))


----------



## daci7 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern angefangen und Heute und in ein paar Tagen, je nach "Reifung", wird vollendet:
1,5kg Lemon Drop Chilis zu ~3l Lemon Drop Salsa; 500g Habanero/Lemon Drop/Jalapeno/Sibirian Pepper zu ~3l hot sauce; 500g Five Colours/Black Night/Serrano/Fratalii/Lemon Drop zu ~2l süßer Chili Soße und noch 1kg Sibirian Pepper/Habanero/Serrano/Jalapeno mit 6 Knollen Knoblauch zu ~2l Sriracha angesetzt. Bilder folgen hoffentlich später.
#h


----------



## Kochtopf (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Magst du deine Rezepte teilen daci? Klingt spannend und köstlich


----------



## daci7 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rezepte kommen zusammen mit den Bildern - dann ist das irgendwie runder. Und da meine Handykamera ca, 5 Pixel Auflösung hat muss ich erst meine holde Dame bemühen 

PS: Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack - von der Ernte :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Rezepte kommen zusammen mit den Bildern - dann ist das irgendwie runder. Und da meine Handykamera ca, 5 Pixel Auflösung hat muss ich erst meine holde Dame bemühen


#6#6#6

Bin auch schon gespannt!


----------



## Jose (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und ich erst #6


----------



## Franky (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das hier will, oder besser muss, noch was werden...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Selbstgesammelte Pilze mit gegrillter Hühnerbrust, dazu griechischer Salat mit Tomaten und Gurken ausm Garten + 4 Schreiben Graubrot..|bigeyes:k

Mist, hätte ich mal ein Foto gemacht ...


----------



## daci7 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also Jetz erstmal 2 Rezepte - Die süße Soße und die Sriracha is noch nicht fertig, dazu die Tage mehr.

Lemon Drop Salsa (super einfach)
- 1.5kg Lemon Drop Chilis - grob gehackt
- 7 gelbe Paprikas grob geschnitten
- 4 Mangos - das Fruchtfleisch in grobe Schnitzel
- eine schön große Knolle Ingwer geschält und grob gehackt
- 8 Limetten
- 600ml Weißweinessig
- 400ml Orangensaft
- 400g brauner Zucker

Den Essig mit dem Weißwein aufkochen, den Zucker drin auflösen und alle anderen Zutaten (bis auf die Limetten) dazu packen. Nach 2h kochen dann die ganze Chose mit dem Zauberstab bearbeiten, den Saft von den Limetten dazu packen und noch mal mindestend 2h reduzieren. Dann Abschmecken und in Flaschen füllen #6

hot sauce:
- 500g Chili Mix
- 4 Zwiebeln
- 4 rote Paprika
- ein Schuss Portwein
- 1.5l passierte Tomaten
- 500ml Malzessig
- 250g brauner Zucker
- 200ml Orangensaft
- Salz und Pfeffer zum abschmecken
- 1 Knolle Knoblauch

Die Zwiebeln anbraten und später den Knoblauch dazu, dann mit dem Zucker karamelisieren und mit Portwein ablöschen. Die gehackten Chilis und Paprikas dazu geben und das ganze ein wenig ziehen lassen. mit dem Malzessig, dem Orangensaft und den passierten Tomaten den Topf voll machen und dann ordentlich einreduzieren bis man zufrieden ist. Mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken und in Flaschen abfüllen.

PS: Auf dem dritten Bild sinds die vorderen beiden Pötte. rechts neben dem Herd in Gläsern ist das Chili/Knoblauch/Ingwer Mus was jetz vor dich hin fermentiert und hinten links ist die süße Chili Soße.

PPS: Wie auf dem ersten Bild zu sehen: Handschuhe nicht vergessen.


----------



## Kochtopf (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Portwein, du Schlitzohr! Famos! Mein Hotsauce rezept sieht ähnlich aus, nur ohne portwein und O-Saft da mein frauchen keine Zitrusfrüchte verträgt. Vielen Dank Daci-San


----------



## daci7 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bitte Bitte!
Und ich hab ganz vergessen - ich hab noch ein halbes Glas Pflaumenmus aus dem letzten Jahr in der hot sauce recycled:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

SUPER!!! Danke für die Rezepte, daci7!


----------



## Kochtopf (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Bitte Bitte!
> Und ich hab ganz vergessen - ich hab noch ein halbes Glas Pflaumenmuß aus dem letzten Jahr in der hot sauce recycled:q



Gibst du ein glas gegen einen Unkostenbeitrag ab?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Pflaumenmus kannste zwar billig kaufen, aber solches wie früher von Oma gekocht, so lange gerührt, bis der Zucker anfing zu karamelisieren, da kannste lange suchen.

Und schmeckt einfach anders als einfach so zusammen gekochtes.


----------



## bombe20 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Pflaumenmus kannste zwar billig kaufen, aber solches wie früher von Oma gekocht, so lange gerührt, bis der Zucker anfing zu karamelisieren, da kannste lange suchen.


wenn das auf dem kohleherd stand, durfte ich meine oma nicht ansprechen oder anderweitig ablenken. den duft, welcher sich im ganzen haus verbreitete, habe ich heute noch in der nase.


----------



## Kochtopf (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hier wurden schon so viele tolle Rezepte gepostet... Anglerboard.de Kochbuch NOW!
Gern auch als pdf...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> wenn das auf dem kohleherd stand, durfte ich meine oma nicht ansprechen oder anderweitig ablenken. den duft, welcher sich im ganzen haus verbreitete, habe ich heute noch in der nase.


genau, so kenn ich das!


----------



## hanzz (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute für die Ladies
Süß saure Eier mit Speck

Für mich
Senfeier

Für alle Salat


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wieso kriegen bei Dir die Mädels Schbegg und Du nicht?
;+;+;+

Haste was verbrochen und keinen abgekriegt?
:q:q:q


----------



## hanzz (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wieso kriegen bei Dir die Mädels Schbegg und Du nicht?
> ;+;+;+
> 
> Haste was verbrochen und keinen abgekriegt?
> :q:q:q


Vergessen dazu zu schreiben
Hatte selbstredend auch Speck mit inne Soße.
Ohne geht nicht. Da fehlt was.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aaaaaaahhhhhhhh - dachte doch schon ;-)))))


----------



## Franky (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jungejunge - das sieht alles wirklich gut aus.
Mein Wirsing hingegen... Ich weiss nicht so recht. Entweder bin ich geistig umnachtet oder jemand hat mir einen Streich gespielt. Das war ziemlich aber sicher haarscharf an der Grenze zu versalzen. Mehr als würzig auf jeden Fall. Komischerweise aber nur der Kohl...
Ich hab mein Schweinefleisch angebraten, rausgenommen und den Kohl mit Zwiebel angeschwitzt. Dann mit Weisswein und Brühe abgelöscht, klein gewürfelte Kartoffel rein und das Fleisch dazu. Das Fleisch hatte ich nach dem Anbraten gewürzt: Meersalz, Pfeffer, Paprika. In die Brühe kamen noch ein wenig Meersalz (aber nicht zu viel), Muskat und ein Gewürzsäckchen mit Kümmel, Senf, Wachoder, Piment und Lorbeer. Und ein Becher Schmand... Bis dahin alles bestens, und als ich final abschmecken wollte.... HUI! Den Pott Sahne, den ich da noch "geopfert" hatte, brachte leider keine wirkliche Linderung. Die Sauce, Fleisch und Kartoffeln waren nicht "überwürzt", wohl aber der Kohl. Seltsamerweise hat es aber allen geschmeckt, sogar Nachschlag wurde genommen... Aber wie gesagt: ich verstehe es nicht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

frisch verliebt?


----------



## daci7 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gibst du ein glas gegen einen Unkostenbeitrag ab?



Das war der letzte Mohikaner im Kühlschrank - das letzte halbe Glas und irgendwie hat da seit Monaten keiner mehr dran genascht 
Dieses Jahr gabs keine Pflaumen - zur falschen Zeit in elterlichen Gefilden gewesen. Und hier gabs keine Äpfel, weil uns alle Blüten abgefroren sind ...


----------



## Kochtopf (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Das war der letzte Mohikaner im Kühlschrank - das letzte halbe Glas und irgendwie hat da seit Monaten keiner mehr dran genascht
> Dieses Jahr gabs keine Pflaumen - zur falschen Zeit in elterlichen Gefilden gewesen. Und hier gabs keine Äpfel, weil uns alle Blüten abgefroren sind ...


Ich meinte auch eher die hotsauce... klingt verferkelt gut


----------



## ollidaiwa (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mußte heute am Fleischereifachmarkt vorbei und Apfelpfannkuchen mit Vanillevlan essen.


----------



## daci7 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch eher die hotsauce... klingt verferkelt gut



Klar - dann könn wir uns gern austauschen 
Näheres dann per PN.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Flan.. !
Vlan?


----------



## ollidaiwa (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

*Vla* ist eine typische Süßspeise aus den Niederlanden. Es handelt sich um einen Pudding von besonders flüssiger Konsistenz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ha - was gelernt!!
SUPER und danke!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich liebe diesen Thread, wo selbst ich noch was dazu lernen kann..

DANKE EUCH ALLEN!!!


----------



## daci7 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> *Vla* ist eine typische Süßspeise aus den Niederlanden. Es handelt sich um einen Pudding von besonders flüssiger Konsistenz.



Vla, Chocomel en een lekker Jointje - da kommen Erinnerungen an die Jungend hoch :q


----------



## Jose (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Vla, Chocomel en een lekker Jointje - da kommen Erinnerungen an die Jungend hoch :q




bei mir eher an die Mädchend :vik:


----------



## Kochtopf (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Vla, Chocomel en een lekker Jointje - da kommen Erinnerungen an die Jungend hoch :q



Bzw. an meine Zeit im Rheinland


----------



## daci7 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bzw. an meine Zeit im Rheinland



Ich komm gebürtig vom Niederrhein - da kam man locker mit der Fiets nach Nijmegen |clown:


----------



## Zander Jonny (24. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bzw. an meine Zeit im Rheinland



Erinnert mich an gestern Abend :m


----------



## ollidaiwa (25. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gabs Fish and Chips. Chips aus Süßkartoffeln und Fish aus Keramik. 

Sehen etwas dunkel aus, schmeckten aber gut. 

5 Minuten bei geschätzten 140 Grad, abkühlen lassen und dann nochmal bei geschätzten 170 Grad weitere 5 Minuten.
Dazu Mayo und Ollis BBQ - Sauce.


----------



## Jose (25. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das ist fake-rot-weiß :m


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Flan.. !
> Vlan?



Wlan!


----------



## Franky (25. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Wlan!



https://www.google.de/search?q=vla+...ei=lw7JWYWUHcXvUI7_i5AF#imgrc=fKbtUzyy_QZRQM:

Und raus bist Du!  :q
Chocomel und Vla - dazu Gefulde Koeken met Roomboter, Poffertjes, Appelgeback met Slagroom. Vorweg Kibbeling met patat speciaal... ******** - ich hatte noch kein Middach....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das war nicht ganz ernst gemeint


----------



## Nordan (25. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Flan.. !
> Vlan?



Flan ist die gebackene FLammerie (zu deutsch. Pudding) aus "Frongraisch".
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4685602&postcount=325


----------



## Kauli11 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir mehr an die Meisjes. :m Die Erinnerungen halt.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Nordan schrieb:


> Flan ist die gebackene FLammerie (zu deutsch. Pudding) aus "Frongraisch".
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4685602&postcount=325


Eben  - war mir  als Koch näher als die Niederländer mit Flüsssigpudding ;.)))

Davon ab, heute Abend:
Sauerbraten, Bröselschbadsle und Salat.. 

babbsadd........


----------



## honeybee (25. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Mittag: Tütensuppe, hat für mich gereicht, aber satt hatte die nicht gemacht
Heute Abend: frisches Brot, Wildschweinsülze und lauter so Leckereien

Wenn ichs schaffe, gibt es morgen Linseneintopf mit viel Fleisch vom Kasslertier.


----------



## Jose (25. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

5B:
baguette, bleu, bier, brandy...

babbsadd :m


----------



## Franky (26. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So - nachher gibts Knipp mit Bratkartoffeln... Ich muss mich gerade echt zusammenreissen, weil so'n Hunger... Aber Knipp muss wech!


----------



## Ørret (26. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zum Knipp gehört noch Apfelmus bei#6


----------



## bombe20 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich habe mal nachgeschaut. knipp wird auch als grützwurst bezeichnet. nach den bildern ist dass aber nicht das, was ich unter grützwurst oder "tote oma" kenne. 
bei uns ist tote oma eine sehr leckere blutwurstpampe, zu der es sauerkraut und kartoffeln gibt.


----------



## Kochtopf (26. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tote Oma kenne ich als Rotwein Cola  *brrrr*


----------



## Forelle74 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fritierter Fisch.
Lecker.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Unpaniert, nur etwas gemehlt, oder? 
Und sieht durch Blitzlicht etwas hell aus. 

Ich hätte da noch Flossen abgeschnitten, aber gut ausfrittiert kann man die mitknuspern!! 

Fritieren ist eh eine unterschätze Garmethode!!

Danke fürs dran erinnern und das Bild!!!!


----------



## Jose (26. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Fritierter Fisch.
> Lecker.
> 
> 
> ...




das sieht seeehhhrrrr gut aus #6

und sehr schön, dass die flossen noch dran sind, also "fische", nicht nur speise.

ps: wennste flossen, haut noch wegmachst, anständig panierst  und in klötzchenform bringst, hat der thomas auch nix anzumerken °:m


----------



## Franky (26. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Knipp, kartoffeln und gleich n korn... Knacksatt! :q

Tote Oma hat damit absolut nix am Hut. Hackgrütze oder Grützwurst sind altern Namen


----------



## Jose (26. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nicht nur kochen lernen sondern auch noch fremdsprachenkurs.

wattn trööt |rolleyes


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (26. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hatte spontan Karamellbauch


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Meeresfrüchtchen schrieb:


> Ich hatte spontan Karamellbauch


:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Kochtopf (26. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fritieren ist eh eine unterschätze Garmethode!!



Frittieren ist die Fortsetzung des Bratens mit anderen Mitteln 
Und eine Kunst für sich - das zeigt sich allein daran, dass immer weniger Imbisse gescheite Fritten hinbekommen. Meist ist das Öl zu heiss und dann wird die Konsistenz zumindest fragwürdig #d|scardie:


----------



## hanzz (26. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zander, Salat, Kartoffelgratin

Und gleich BVB !


----------



## NoMono (26. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab gestern frische Forellenfilets in eine Olivenöl-Zitronen-Weisweinessig-Knoblauch Marinade eigelegt...sind jetzt richtig schön durchgezogen!!

Dazu gibts nacher noch in der Grillpfanne geröstetes Baguette...was will man mehr!!!??


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kartoffelgratin - auch geile Beilage!

Muass selbschd dr Schbädslesschwob zuagäwwa.

Wobei mir die einfachste Variante  (Kartoffel, Salz, Muskat, etwas Knobi, Sahne) die liebste ist.


----------



## Forelle74 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Unpaniert, nur etwas gemehlt, oder?
> Und sieht durch Blitzlicht etwas hell aus.
> 
> Ich hätte da noch Flossen abgeschnitten, aber gut ausfrittiert kann man die mitknuspern!!
> ...


Jo, nur gemehlt.
Flosen werden mitgeknuspert[emoji16]
N bissel dunkler waren sie schon. 

An alle anderen:

Leckere Sachen macht ihr da.
Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Jo, nur gemehlt.
> Flosen werden mitgeknuspert[emoji16]
> N bissel dunkler waren sie schon.
> 
> ...


#6#6#6


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte :k

3 Eier zu wenig. Hoffentlich werd ich satt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

apropos Eier:
Hab mir gerade welche abgekocht für morgen Frühstück, Eiersalat..

Dummerweise nebenher Fussball gucken und Forum schreiben...

Meint ihr, so nach ner 3/4 Stunde, das Wasser war zur Hälfte verkocht, dass die jetzt langsam weich gekocht sind? 

Schale war noch hart.........

:g:g:g


----------



## Franz_16 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gabs heute:
Schwammerl mit Rührei - dazu rote Beete. Naja... muss man durch als Junggeselle :q


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Toll schmecken die bestimmt nicht mehr..


----------



## Kochtopf (26. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Meint ihr, so nach ner 3/4 Stunde, das Wasser war zur Hälfte verkocht, dass die jetzt langsam weich gekocht sind?
> 
> ...


Mir sind sie dabei mal angebrannt  (sic!) - an einem freien Tag nach einem Hollandbesuch einfach auf der Herdplattevergessen und irgendwann war das wasser weg...

Von wegen "ungefährlich" |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Toll schmecken die bestimmt nicht mehr..


bei so gekochten Eiern musses dann die selber gemachte Mayo reissen - bin Schwabe, weggeschmissen wird nix (oder auf schwäbisch: 
Liaber dr Maga verrenggd 
wia em Wird was gschenngd..)...


----------



## Jose (26. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ausgewogene rote-punkt-aktion:
creme-fraiche-töffelchen an champignon-rinderhack


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> ich habe mal nachgeschaut. knipp wird auch als grützwurst bezeichnet. nach den bildern ist dass aber nicht das, was ich unter grützwurst oder "tote oma" kenne.
> bei uns ist tote oma eine sehr leckere blutwurstpampe, zu der es sauerkraut und kartoffeln gibt.


na ja, Knipp ist etwas anders :https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knipp_(Speise)
Wir haben es in der Lüneburger Heide sehr original gegessen, sehr lecker mit Fleisch aus der Heidschnucke, mit Bratkartoffeln und sauren Gurken


----------



## Franky (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das Heidjer Knipp hat mit dem Original auch nicht viel zu tun. Das ist ja nur Hackfleisch ohne Hafergrütze und Ko.


----------



## Kochtopf (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Für mich sieht es wie ein billiger Weckewerkabklatsch aus


----------



## Franky (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mag sein, aber in Knipp sind - sehr selten abgesehen von Rinderleber - keine Innereien, Blut oder gar Brötchen 
Schwarte, Schweinskopf, Schweinebauch und  Hafergrütze. Bei "meinen" Metzgern/Fleischern des Vertrauens ist keine Leber drin. 
"Heidjer Knipp", Weckewerk, Knipp, Pinkel - alles eigenständige Schweinereien, wobei ich dieses häsische Zeugs eher nicht mag. Zu "matschig" durch die Brötchen...

Achso - "Tote Oma" als Getränk kenn ich nur einen Eiergrog. "Tote Tante" ist Kakao mit Rum - beides jeweils mit einem Sahnehäubschn...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geht durchaus alles in gleiche Richtung, Verwertung/Veredlung "unedler" Teile in kalorienreiche Nahrung für hart arbeitende Bauern, gestreckt mit Brot (Weckewerg) oder Grütze (Knipp, Grützwurst etc.), damits mehr Leute satt macht und meist eher stärker gewürzt, um zu "übertönen" was im Ernstfall früher alles da reingekocht wurde ;-)))

Da gibts zig Varianten, mit oder ohne Innereien, oft auch mit Blut, teilweise auch süß (Rosinen oder Backobst - auch Kalorienlieferanten).

Allen gemeinsam:
Schmecken (unterschiedlich, aber in fast alle Varianten gut)
Machen babbsadd
Heutzutage nur mit Schnabbes zu schaffen

Wer mal richtig Kalorien braucht:
Pellkartoffelscheiben mit Knibbes/Knipp oder Weckewerk belegen, darüber etwas geriebenen mittelalten Gouda und  darauf ganz dünne Birnenscheiben und darauf noch Baconscheiben - das alles im Ofen bei Oberhitze gratinieren..

Nix für Traditionalisten oder Kalorienzähler - aber Leute - geeeeiiiiil!
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Franky (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer mal richtig Kalorien braucht:
> Pellkartoffelscheiben mit Knibbes/Knipp oder Weckewerk belegen, darüber etwas geriebenen mittelalten Gouda und  darauf ganz dünne Birnenscheiben und darauf noch Baconscheiben - das alles im Ofen bei Oberhitze gratinieren..
> 
> Nix für Traditionalisten oder Kalorienzähler - aber Leute - geeeeiiiiil!
> :vik::vik::vik:



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Kochtopf (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich liebe mein Weggwerch  am liebsten auf Bürgermeisterart - sprich es muss fast (!) Angebrannt sein. Das tut auch der Konsistenz gut.

Der Auflauf klingt nach einer höllischen Ferkelei für große Männer - danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Franky (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn man schon Birnen und Speck kombiniert, müssten Bohnen (Palbohnen) da ja auch noch relativ gut passen... Damit bekommt man im Zweifel noch son büschen Druck auf den Kessel :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Wenn man schon Birnen und Speck kombiniert, müssten Bohnen (Palbohnen) da ja auch noch relativ gut passen.


Stimmt eigentlich - notiert!
#6#6


----------



## Welpi (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die lecker Brotknöpfle von gestern gibts heute Mittag mit Speckkraut...[emoji7]


----------



## Kochtopf (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das sieht großartig aus


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs heute:
> Schwammerl mit Rührei - dazu rote Beete. Naja... muss man durch als Junggeselle :q



Esse ich sehr gerne, vor allem jetzt in der Pilzsaison allerdings ohne rote Beete...
Einfach und geht razfaz... #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Welpi schrieb:


> Die lecker Brotknöpfle von gestern gibts heute Mittag mit Speckkraut...[emoji7]


Machen wir mit gerauchter Schinkenwurst als "wurschdkneedl".

Wie Maultaschen:
Aus der Brühe, geschmälzt oder mit Ei oder in Butter   gebraten ..

Scheint was ähnliches zu sein???


----------



## Welpi (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Machen wir mit gerauchter Schinkenwurst als "wurschdkneedl".
> 
> Wie Maultaschen:
> Aus der Brühe, geschmälzt oder mit Ei oder in Butter   gebraten ..
> ...



Ja...ist ein Familienrezept, drum weiss ich net wie "international" das wirklich ist :q:

Du nimmst Brot (gerne scho a weng älter, ich persönlich am liebsten Schwarzbrot) scheidest es in kleine Stücke und röstest die kurz an. Speck (bei belieben auch Zwiebeln) auslassen bzw. anbraten. Dann klepperst Du dir aus Eiern, a weng Mehl, Salz (und bei mir noch Pfeffer oder a paar Chilies...sag des aber net meiner Oma ) an schönen Teig zusammen in den Du das Brot, den Speck und evtl die Zwiebeln gibst. Nockerln formen und die kannst Du dann schön resch rausbraten (bevorzugt) aber auch im Wasser/ in der Brühe ziehen lassen...
In Verbindung mit Sauerkraut besonders lecker!


----------



## Franky (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Verstehe ich das richtig? Du brätst den ungekochten Nudelteig?


----------



## Welpi (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig? Du brätst den ungekochten Nudelteig?



Ja...ist ja eigentlich ein Pfannkuchenteig


----------



## Ørret (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sowas kann man doch nicht essen...wie das schon aussieht....dann lieber ordentlich Knipp#6


----------



## Welpi (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:q....wobei ich mir Knipp gebraten sehr gut vorstellen kann..."warm auf Brot" hat mich jetzt nicht so bewegt..|scardie: (zumindest das zugehörige Bild bei Wikipedia)


----------



## Franky (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Welpi schrieb:


> :q....wobei ich mir Knipp gebraten sehr gut vorstellen kann..."warm auf Brot" hat mich jetzt nicht so bewegt..|scardie: (zumindest das zugehörige Bild bei Wikipedia)



Jepp - es gibt wenige, die das nur "warm" mögen. Eine gute Gaststätte weist Dich eigentlich darauf hin, dass es "kross ausgebraten" serviert wird (traditionell in kleineren Gusseisenpfännschn). Wie man auf meinem Bild erkennt - kross ausgebraten, aber nicht schwarz! :m


----------



## Ørret (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Et gift nix beteres at knipp


----------



## ollidaiwa (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

*Bohnen*


 Als ich heute im örtlichen Feinkostladen die Gemüseabteilung betrat, stach mir ein Sonderangebot von grünen Bohnen für 0,99 Cent ins Auge.
 Dieses lange Zeit, streng gehütete Familienrezept möchte ich nun an vertrauenswürdige Personen wie Euch weitergeben.



*Zutaten*


 1 kg Bohnen
 1 große Fleischtomate
 1 rote Zwiebel
 2 Knoblauchzehen
 Petersillie




 Von den Bohnen die Enden abschneiden und im gut gesalzenem Wasser ca. 7 - 10 min. bissfest kochen. 
Kalt abschrecken.
 In das Kochwasser eine große, eingeritzte Fleischtomate mit ins Kochwasser kurz geben (bis die Haut sich löst) und unter kaltem Wasser abspülen.
 Die Haut abziehen, die Tomaten halbieren und die Kerne entfernen.
 Danach das Fruchtfleisch in kleine Würfel schneiden.

2 Knoblauchzehen und eine kleine Zwiebel pellen und in feine Würfel schneiden.
 In etwas Butter glasig dünsten und dann die Bohnen dazugeben.  
 Nochmal heiß werden lassen und mit Salz und Pfeffer, gehackter Petersilie abschmecken und zum Schluss die gewürfelten Tomaten dazugeben.

Ein paar Pellkartoffeln dazu und Mahlzeit.


----------



## Franky (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich liebe grüne (oder auch gelbe) Bohnen. Kochen (mit viel Bohnenkraut, Thymian & Co.) und dann schön in Budda schwenken... Gern mit wenig Speck - aber mit Tomate? Und denn noch so "hell"? Funzt das nicht auch mit Tomate aus Dose (gehackt)???

PS: Gottseidank hab ich noch 5 Tüten eigene Ernte ("Beste von allen") aus dem eigenen Vorgarten im Gefrierschrank! :m


----------



## ollidaiwa (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fleisch hell? Bohnen hell?
Dafür waren die Süßkartoffelpommes und die Brombeeren dunkel!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gab es heute Wirsing-Rouladen gefüllt mit Rinderhack. Ich liebe den Herbst! #h Definitiv für mich die leckerste Jahreszeit.


----------



## Kochtopf (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> *Bohnen*
> 
> 
> Als ich heute im örtlichen Feinkostladen die Gemüseabteilung betrat, stach mir ein Sonderangebot von grünen Bohnen für 0,99 Cent ins Auge.
> ...


Auch sehr Porno (sic!) ist es, in Butter braun geröstete Semmelbrösel über die Bohnen zu geben. Macht zudem noch fett und führt deine Bohnen dann zu den sonstigen Rezepten hier 
Aber liest sich sacre köstlich :m


----------



## hanzz (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heut gibts Kloppse für den König
Und Bohnensalat


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Worte können den Geschmack kaum beschreiben...

Selbstgesammelte Pilze (Steinpilze, Rotkappen, Braunkappen, Birkenpilze, Pfifferlinge) dazu Putenbrustfilet :k


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Net schlecht - aber bei Dir gibts immer Geflügel, lebste auf ner Hühnerfarm??


;-)))


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hehe nee


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dann empfehl ich mal zur Abwechslung Rind, Kalb, Schwein, Schaf, Lamm, Wild, Ziege, Zicklein etc..

Und alle Innereien!

Und alles wird mit Schbegg besser ;-))))


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mach dir keine Sorgen, ich esse all das auch regelmäßig. Ich esse generell alles, Innereien sowieso. Kenn ich von klein auf, meine Mutter hat ihr Leben lang Hausmannskost zubereitet und zwar alles. Meine 4 Geschwister und ich sind es so gewohnt, bei uns gibts alles.

Außer vom Schwein bin ich fast weg. Brauche ich nicht und mag den Geschmack auch nicht mehr so.

BTW. Letztens gabs erst Zander, gefangen von Vadda und Dorsch, ebenfalls von ihm Gefangen. Davor gabs Rinderbuletten. Fahre inner Mittagspause immer zu Mutter zum Essen, die ist 65 und kocht noch 6 Tage die Woche. Ich esse nur Abends nachm Sport meistens Geflügel.

Das was meine Eltern für qualitativ hochwertiges Essen ihr Leben lang ausgegeben haben geht schon in einen verdammt hohen Bereich. Ernährung hat und hatte bei uns immer einen sehr hohen Stellenwert. Wir kaufen nur Fleisch vom Wochenmarkt, haben unsere eigenen Lämmer beim Kollegen von Vadda etc pp.

Die Tage, an denen es Mittags in meinen 26 Jahren fast food gab kann ich an einer Hand abzählen.

Vergiss Hase, Kaninchen, Hirsch und Reh nicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wenn Du kein Schwein magst, musstes nicht essen. 
So sind wir ja auch nicht ;-)))))

Mir fiel nur das viele Geflügel auf.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was Innereien angeht sind Zunge und
 Hirn meine Favoriten. Zunge ist absolut Gourmet, Hirn muss man mögen. Schön den gekochten Kaninchen Kopf abnagen, GEIL!

Wildschwein is auch top. Vor allem vom Jagen bis auf den Teller vergehen keine 48 Stunden, das schmeckt man mit jeder Faser des Fleisches


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aaah - ok. 

Sehe schon, bassd scho ;-))


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Passt super. Ist nur manchmal schwierig, man mag halt außer Haus fast nichts mehr wenn man derartige Kost gewohnt ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das stimmt!!!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei Mutti schmeckts halt immer am besten


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

selber kochen rulez!!!!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

|bigeyes


----------



## pennfanatic (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Esse alles, außer rote Beete, rotkohlgekoct Hirn und Lunge.


----------



## Kochtopf (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da haben wir absolut keinen Dissenz Thomas  mein Angelgefährt Basti (s. Womit fahrt ihr zum angeln) ist Koch (sind überø viele angler Köche?) Und meinte mal "unsre Weiber lassen uns beide kochen weil es dinge gibt, die man keinen Dilletanten überlassen sollte"


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn ich so zurückdenke ist es schon klasse, was meine Eltern mir so in die Wiege gelegt haben. Mal ehrlich, wer aus meiner Generation kann schon von sich behaupten, dass er 90% der hier heimischen, essbaren Pilze und Beeren kennt? Viele meiner Kollegen wissen nichtmal wie man Pilz schreibt. Es sei denn es geht um Pils, da hab ich dann das Nachsehen . 

Früher war das Pilzesammeln ein Highlight vergleichbar mit dem, wenn ich heutzutage ans Wasser fahre.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Hunger schieb...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

600km sind mir dafür zu weit


----------



## hanzz (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oah jo
Davon könnt ich mir jetzt auch noch n paar reinflanken


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bastido schrieb:


> So mal wieder was essbares, bei mir heute Asiawings (quasi mein Karamellbauch). Dazu Zitronenkartoffeln und Baguette.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 260827


Topp!!!!


----------



## Jose (28. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nicht gekocht.
waren beim italiener.
mein französischer freund und ich.

ich hatte spaghetti mit miesmuscheln.
das war gut.
noch besser war zum abschied das fcb-gelächter.
da standen wir nun da, der italiener, der franzose und ich nicht-bayer.

ein schöner tag


----------



## Jose (28. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heut aber:
maronen satt mit kassler und PÜ.
knofi petersillich sowieso.

(ach ja, und rote punkte...)


----------



## Kochtopf (28. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> heut aber:
> maronen satt mit kassler und PÜ.
> knofi petersillich sowieso.
> 
> ...


Rote Punkte = Sriracha o.ä?

Sieht Geilo aus!


----------



## Jose (28. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nee, habs nicht so mit asia.

ist  			#*8126*


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (28. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geil, so ein paar Marönchen könnte ich auch mal wieder finden und verputzen! :m


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Geil, so ein paar Marönchen könnte ich auch mal wieder finden und verputzen! :m



Dann nix wie los, die wachsen wie verrückt momentan...

Ansonsten immer wieder leckere Sachen hier von euch auf`m Teller...
Immer ne Idee wert rein zu schauen wenn man nicht weiß was man kochen soll...


----------



## jochen68 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Pilze gibt es hier derzeit auch genug, vor allem auch Maronen ohne Ende. Aber trotzdem gab es was anderes, weil die Rasselbande hier weder auf Fisch noch auf Pilzen steht :g : Ratatouille mit Polenta und Stückchen vom marinierten (Knobi-Kräuter) Schweinenacken.


----------



## Hechtler11 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jetzt will ich auch mal zeigen, was bei uns so auf den Tisch kommt. 

Gestern gab es Schwefelporling-Risotto mit Barsch.
Den Schwefelporling habe ich am See auf einer alten Weide gefunden.

Heute bin ich kulinarisch in meiner Heimat geblieben. 

Pälzer Zwiwwelkuche mit Bitzler.  (Zwiebelkuchen mit neuem Wein)

Sry, aber mein HAndy macht was es will. Kann die Bilder leider nicht drehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

erstklassige Sachen esst ihr - danke fürs Teilen. 

Beim Stress gerade bin ich froh um gefüllten Froster


----------



## honeybee (29. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei uns gabs heute........Rinder-/Pilzgulasch....dazu Knödel.
Morgen gibts.....Rinder-/Pilzgulasch....mit Nudeln
Sonntag gibts..... Rinderroulade vom Weiderind, Thüringer Klöße und Apfelrotkohl


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

.............du wirst uns zu dick;-))

:q


----------



## honeybee (29. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> .............du wirst uns zu dick;-))
> 
> :q



Musstest Du das erwähnen? #t
Ich rauche seit Mai nicht mehr......6kg seit dem mehr.....Weniger wirds auch irgendwie nicht.|gr:


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

;-))

toll ...halte durch #h
lg nobbi


----------



## honeybee (29. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ;-))
> 
> toll ...halte durch #h
> lg nobbi



Ich werde mich bemühen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hatte arbeitstechnisch (Angelverbote, Ministerien, Politiker, Presse etc. ) so viel Scheissse am Hals (18-Stunden Tage), dass ich komplett durch bin.

Einkaufen gewesen.

Belohnung:


----------



## JottU (30. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nach Anregung aus dem Forum hier, aus den restlichen Mischpilzen von gestern, eine Hähnchen -Pilz -Pfanne gekocht.


----------



## exil-dithschi (30. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

frühstück&mittag auf dem spochtplatz.











heut´ abend noch ´nen kleinen schlag linsenzupp, oder zwei...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

geiles Wochenendessen!


----------



## Franky (30. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aber echt ma! :m
Heute gabs nochn paar Reste. Dafür morgen frische Pute mit Rotkohl und schbädsle


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> und schbädsle


Es lernt!
:vik::vik:


----------



## Kochtopf (30. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gerade nach Kinderbasarmarathon heim gekommen. Einfach Nackenkotlett scharf anbraten und S+P drauf streuen. Dazu kaltes Bier-  Beilagen werden überbewertet


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Beilagen werden überbewertet


ausser Schbädsle!
:g:g:g


----------



## Klaus-a. (30. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Erst mal schönes Ferkel kotlett


----------



## Jose (30. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ohne worte






außer: immer noch kein meerrettich...


----------



## Kochtopf (30. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ausser Schbädsle!
> :g:g:g



Ich liebe Spätzle und Knöpfle! Aber manchmal reicht es mir, einfach on point gebratenes Fleisch vom Knochen zu nagen


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (30. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gab es heute Flammkuchen, natürlich mit Federweißer...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bissl dick belegt - aber das hätt ich auch gegessen


----------



## Seifert (30. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Einfach,schlicht und doch so ergreifend: Nudeln (Hörnchen) mit einer dicken Käsesauce,fertig. Aber lecker.....


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (30. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> bissl dick belegt - aber das hätt ich auch gegessen



Musste alles weg... der Teig war auch ein wenig dicker, als man es gewöhnlich von Flammkuchen kennt... aber als Junggeselle muss man flexibel sein :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

akzeptiert ;-))


----------



## Jose (30. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...aber das hätt ich auch gegessen




hahaha, welch überraschung :m


ich hab jetzt fertig








eines der günstigsten essen: kilo ~12,- €, genuss unbezahlbar #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

auch das hätt ich gegessen ;-)))


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (30. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt fertig



Das ist schon ziemlich gemein... bin zwar pappsatt, aber das würde ich jetzt auch noch nehmen! :l


----------



## Jose (30. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Das ist schon ziemlich gemein... bin zwar pappsatt, aber das würde ich jetzt auch noch nehmen! :l



...und es trägt auch nicht auf (gruß an L. |rolleyes)


----------



## Franz_16 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gabs bei mir Persischer Grüner Reis mit Berberitzen und Pistazien, dazu Karotten. 

Hatte da mal solche Reismischungen gekauft und heute gesehen, dass die 2015 schon agelaufen war. 

Aber gut, auch hier gilt: Muss man durch als Junggeselle :q


----------



## Kochtopf (30. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> hahaha, welch überraschung :m
> 
> 
> ich hab jetzt fertig
> ...


Ist das Karpfen? Hab die zuletzt nur in Bierteig ausgebacken gesehen :l und erkenne nicht was es sonst sein könnte


----------



## Jose (30. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ist sich kabeljau


----------



## Jose (30. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> erstklassige Sachen esst ihr - danke fürs Teilen...




wollt ich auch mal anmerken. #6 #6 #6


----------



## JottU (30. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Man man,leckere Sachen mal wieder. #6
Ich weiß schon warum ich hier nur während oder kurz nach dem Essen reinschaue. Anders wirst bekloppt.


----------



## Jose (30. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gar nicht unterschätzt - der mangel an steinpilzen eben...

kommt gut - die entenbratwurst erinnert aber eher an ne "hessische aahle" oder auch nur an verbrannt.

ps: entenwurst klingt nun nicht besonders lecker (assoziation "hundewurst"), scheint aber zu schbädsle und robustem magen zu passen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gabs Pilze


----------



## honeybee (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei uns gabs heute zum Abendbrot lecker Aschebrätel 
Als Beilage nur ein Salat.....

Rezept hier z.B.


----------



## Steff-Peff (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo Jana,

das Aschebrätel könnte man auch gut im Dutch machen. Ist ja dem Schichtfleisch sehr ähnlich. 

Hört sich auf jeden Fall gut an 

Gruß
Steff


----------



## honeybee (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hallo Jana,
> 
> das Aschebrätel könnte man auch gut im Dutch machen. Ist ja dem Schichtfleisch sehr ähnlich.
> 
> ...



Das auf alle Fälle. Ist ja im grunde auch nix anderes.


----------



## Steff-Peff (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6 Dachte ich mir


----------



## Kochtopf (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gleich wird mein bewährtes Chili "Stone's Black Magic" angesetzt. Dann komme  ich endlich dazu ein paar Gläser Hot Sauce zu kochen  (hab dich nicht vergessen daci!)


----------



## ollidaiwa (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Putengemüsepfanne


----------



## Jose (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

"Aschebrätel" wattndatt?

heut gibs gepimpte sahneheringe, boskop!!!

morgen, übermorgen und überüber... - mal schaun, wie weit das reicht gibts "allesrein": linsen mit allem was vegan und rest ist, rosenkohl, lauch, zwiebel. knofi, ärpele,sillich,nöhrchen für die augen usw usw.

und bevor jener blutdruck wieder entgleist: bauchspeck *2


werden entspannte tage 


oops, vergessen: olli, deine Putengemüsepfanne sieht ja bunt frühlingshaft lecker aus. kompliment


----------



## Franky (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fresstage... :q
Gestern besagte Pute mit Spätzle und Rotkohl, heute falscher Hase mit Bohnen eigene Ernte und jetzt ist ein Zwiebelkuchen im Ofen. Morgen Puten Reste und ein Appelkuchen mit Boskopp.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schweinesteak, Zwiebelsoße, Bratkartoffel, Salat


----------



## ollidaiwa (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

könnten wir uns bitte darauf einigen, dass nach meinen hervorragenden Beiträgen erstmal ganz lange keine Beiträge mehr gepostet werden dürfen!?


----------



## Jose (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> könnten wir uns bitte darauf einigen, dass nach meinen hervorragenden Beiträgen erstmal ganz lange keine Beiträge mehr gepostet werden dürfen!?



Nööööööh :m




Jose schrieb:


> ...oops, vergessen: olli, deine Putengemüsepfanne sieht ja bunt frühlingshaft lecker aus. kompliment



...wär dann auch weggefallen...


----------



## ollidaiwa (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mist!


----------



## jochen68 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> könnten wir uns bitte darauf einigen, dass nach meinen hervorragenden Beiträgen erstmal ganz lange keine Beiträge mehr gepostet werden dürfen!?


Naja, lieber nicht. Auch viel zu gesund, zuviel Gemüse und dann auch noch fettarme Pute... Kein Giftpilzrisiko... 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> könnten wir uns bitte darauf einigen, dass nach meinen hervorragenden Beiträgen erstmal ganz lange keine Beiträge mehr gepostet werden dürfen!?


dann nicht nur Pute und Gemüse posten - da fehlt noch Sch+Sch (Schbegg und Schbädsle)


----------



## Jose (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> dann nicht nur Pute und Gemüse posten - da fehlt noch Sch+Sch (Schbegg und Schbädsle)




Thomas' schischi :m


----------



## ulli1958m (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jetzt aber richtig eingestellt #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

geht doch ;-))


----------



## Jose (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> geht doch ;-))


aber n bisschen viel brot für dss rötzchen FLAISCH :m


----------



## ulli1958m (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> aber n bisschen viel brot für dss rötzchen FLAISCH :m


Iss ne Vorspeise für mich :m

#h


----------



## daci7 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> [...]Dann komme  ich endlich dazu ein paar Gläser Hot Sauce zu kochen  (hab dich nicht vergessen daci!)



So lob ick mir das. 
Ich werd die Tage meine Sriracha abfüllen - da bin ich auch mal gespannt! Gibste einfach Bescheid wenne feddich hast und wir tauschen Adressen. Lemon Drop Salsa ist übrigens sehr gut zu Fisch.
Zum Thema: Gestern gabs Hahn ausm Ofen mit Stampfkartoffeln, Ofengemüse und süßer Chilisoße. Auch geil!


----------



## DrDosenbier (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dazu noch Pü und viel Bratensauce...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht sehr lecker aus.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute Entenkeulen mit Petersilienkartoffeln und Rotkohl.
Der Rotkohl wie früher schön glänzend, also mit ordentlich Gänseschmalz


----------



## jochen68 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... Pilze gesucht und einen Teil schon verwertet: Schweinelendchen, Kartoffelgratin und Maronen/Pfifferlinge "Classic" mit Speck/Charlotte/Sahne/Grünzeugs


----------



## DrDosenbier (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Merk schon, man lässt es sich heute gut gehen....[emoji3]

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gestern, heute und morgen, übermorgen, über...

nachgereicht zu #*8502*
gepimpter matjes (gestern) und linsen++ heute, morge...


und ich hätt alles stehen gelassen für gedeckten schwäbischen apfelkuchen.



ps: und jochen hat die schönsten teller #6, die er sehr lecker zu füllen weiß


----------



## Franky (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sodele... 3 Tage arbeiten (also 2 und den Rest noch von heute ) und dann is wieder WE. Solange muss ich mich jetzt mit Resten vom falschem Hasen, Zwiebelkuchen (ohne Federweisser) und Bratkartoffeln (mit Speck! ) über Wasser halten.
Dann darf endlich das "Suppenfleisch aus der Dünnung" auf den Grill!!!!! :m


----------



## ollidaiwa (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wirsingtopf mit veganer Kassler


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

veganer Kassler ????????#d#d


----------



## honeybee (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> veganer Kassler ????????#d#d



Das Kasslertier lebte vorher vegan? #c


----------



## daci7 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Das Kasslertier lebte vorher vegan? #c


:q Hab ich auch sofort gedacht :q
Wäre aber ungewöhnlich, selbst für ein Kasslertier ...


----------



## Franky (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vegane Kasslertiere würden mich auch wundern... :q
Auf jeden Fall ist der Teller nicht wirklich lo-karb!  :q


----------



## Jose (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

komm jetzt ganz demütig mit drei hähnchenschenkeln in meinem gusseisernen. dauert noch bis beilagenfreies verspeisen.







aber richtig protzig komm ich damit: gedeckter schwäbischer apfelkuchen. goil!!!! mehr davon im backtrööt...

anmerkung: der kuchenteller ist so von 1956, family...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

goil - mangels Zeit gegen zu viel Stress bei mir momentan nur Truhe ;-((

Neid, wenn ich dann sowas sehe.. 

Aber mit (Zitronen/Puderzucker?)Guß ist nich schwäbisch.

Koschd zviehl und brengd nix an Gschmagg - nemm hald gscheide Epfl, hädd mei Oma gsagd......
;-)))..


----------



## Jose (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

zuckerguss braucht der wolfignorante rheinländer, aber gescheite äpfel waren es: boskop!!!

und ja, an dem rezept wird gefeilt: viel zu feige im einsatz von äpfeln


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Koschd zviehl und brengd nix an Gschmagg - nemm hald gscheide Epfl, hädd mei Oma gsagd......
> ;-)))..




In Bonn gibbet nur eingefrorene Äppel und die rangekarrten, die se woanders nicht wollten.....:m#6
Bäume ham se da nicht.


----------



## Jose (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> In Bonn gibbet nur eingefrorene Äppel.....:m#6



ich hätt mich jet fast an ner banane verschluckt :vik:


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich hätt mich jet fast an ner banane verschluckt :vik:



Solang die nicht auch tiefgefroren ist, kriegste se runter.#6 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDIUxZ0FLX0


----------



## Angelbazi (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kartöffelchen, ein kleines böse böses Thunfischsteak :q dazu noch ein paar Champignons, und das ganze in Salbeibutter angebraten. Da legst di nieder!!!


----------



## Jose (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hors d'oeuvre oder auf diät?
sischer läcker, äwwe satt?

sieht aber appetitlich aus #6


----------



## honeybee (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Essensplanung für die nächsten Tage...wir reden hier immer vom Mittagessen (Abends gibts auch was leckeres....bestimmt)

Freitag: Linseneintopf mit viel Fleisch vom nicht veganen Kasslertier
Samstag: Nudeln mit irgend einer Sauce....schaun wir mal
Sonntag: Sauerbraten, Klöße und Rotkraut


----------



## Angelbazi (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

<hors d'oeuvre oder auf diät?

Ne Ne, bin auf Cortison und da macht der Magen nicht ganz so mit... |uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## honeybee (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Angelbazi schrieb:


> <hors d'oeuvre oder auf diät?
> 
> Ne Ne, bin auf Cortison und da macht der Magen nicht ganz so mit... |uhoh:|uhoh:



What? Ich hatte von dem Teufelszeugs immer absoluten Appetit.....auf ALLES


----------



## Jose (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Essensplanung für die nächsten Tage...wir reden hier immer vom Mittagessen (Abends gibts auch was leckeres....bestimmt)...



ich fands nicht nett aber bemerkenswert: #*8463*


duck und...


----------



## Angelbazi (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

>What? Ich hatte von dem Teufelszeugs immer absoluten >Appetit.....auf ALLES

Ich bekomme eine sehr hohe Dosierung per Infusion wegen einem Hörsturz, und das schlägt mir richtig übel auf den Magen.


----------



## honeybee (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich fands nicht nett aber bemerkenswert: #*8463*
> 
> 
> duck und...



Na und......Hunger macht böse. Und böse will mich niemand ertragen :q Das will ich eigentlich auch niemand zumuten:q

Und auserdem.....jetzt wirds langsam kalt. Da kann man ruhig etwas mehr auf den Rippen haben. Ich schmunzel dann immer über die XS Magergerippe, die nach 5 Minuten anfangen zu ningeln, weils kalt ist. 
Solange meine Hosen noch zugehen, ist alles im Lot


----------



## honeybee (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Angelbazi schrieb:


> >What? Ich hatte von dem Teufelszeugs immer absoluten >Appetit.....auf ALLES
> 
> Ich bekomme eine sehr hohe Dosierung per Infusion wegen einem Hörsturz, und das schlägt mir richtig übel auf den Magen.



Dann mal gute Besserung....Hörsturz ist unschön. Ich kann da mit Dir fühlen


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Wirsingtopf mit veganer Kassler



Wirsingtopf ist ja absolut geil.... aber
 "veganer Kassler"
... Was ist das denn ...
... entweder Kassler oder vegan...
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

kann mich mal wer schlau machen #c


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Angelbazi schrieb:


> Kartöffelchen, ein kleines böse böses Thunfischsteak :q dazu noch ein paar Champignons, und das ganze in Salbeibutter angebraten. Da legst di nieder!!!



So, jetzt bin ich völlig neben der Spur....
Hab jetzt Hunger auf genau dieses Schmankerl.....
Das ist gemein um diese Zeit #q
|wavey: aus Berlin


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nach Tagen TK-Ernährung wieder mal was Frisches..

4 Hühnerfüße in wenig Salzwasser gar pochiert, Haut abgezogen, Fleisch weggezupft, Zuckerschoten (frische Erbsen gabs keine) und Champignons im Hühnerfond abblanchiert, mit Butter, Zwiebel, Fond und etwas Zitrone und Sahne Soße gekocht, gerade so viel Chili rein, dass man eine Ahnung von Schärfe bekommt, aber eigentlich nicht merkt. 

Fleisch, Pilze und Zuckerschoten rein, aufkochen und abschmecken mit Salz falls notwendig.

Serviert mit Schbädsle und der fritierten Haut, die man vorher ja abgezogen  hatte.


----------



## Kochtopf (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Richtig Porno Thomas, sieht zum anbeissen aus


----------



## Welpi (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Richtig Porno Thomas, sieht zum anbeissen aus


Definitiv....bis auf die Schwammerl [emoji6]


----------



## Kochtopf (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hätte Pfifferlinge genommen


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hätt auch richtige Erbsen genommen - musst halt nehmen, was es frisch gibt. Pfifferlinge waren keine. Zudem sind Champignons ja auch klassisch dazu. 

weil ich keinen weissen Kochwein hatte, musst ich auch etwas mehr Zitrone nehmen, etwas "saurer" als normal..

Aber unterm Strich auch so:
Bassd - babbsadd ;-))


----------



## Angelbazi (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Feurige Köhler Nuggets mit Salsa, und weil heute Freitag ist, ein Glaserl 1997er Barolo Cerequio Michele Chiarlo dazu... |supergri


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Angelbazi schrieb:


> Feurige Köhler Nuggets mit Salsa, und weil heute Freitag ist, ein Glaserl 1997er Barolo Cerequio Michele Chiarlo dazu... |supergri



Lecker Essen, ja, aber hast Du im Lotto gewonnen ??
Oder einen anderen guten Grund ??
 |bigeyes  Dein begleitender Wein hat bei diesem Jahrgang einen Einstiegspreis von über 50,- Euro die Flasche.....
......und ja, der Wein ist sau-lecker :vik:
https://www.wine-searcher.com/find/michel+chiarlo+cerequio+docg+barolo+piemonte+italy/1997

https://www.wine-searcher.com/wine-24894-1997-michele-chiarlo-cerequio-barolo-docg-italy

....irgendwo mach ich wohl was falsch ....|kopfkrat

Lieben Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## Angelbazi (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Lecker Essen, ja, aber hast Du im Lotto gewonnen ??
> Oder einen anderen guten Grund ??
> |bigeyes  Dein begleitender Wein hat bei diesem Jahrgang einen Einstiegspreis von über 50,- Euro die Flasche.....
> ......und ja, der Wein ist sau-lecker :vik:
> ...



Lange Sorry, aber ich bin mal recht günstig an eine richtig gute Weinsammlung gekommen. Die besten Weine wie z.B. Chateau Lafite Rothschild, 1997 oder Chateau Cheval Blanc, 1999  habe ich seinerzeit für teuer Geld vertickt... Ja, und ein dem paar Flaschen habe ich behalten und gönne ich mir ab und an eine bottle. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Angelbazi schrieb:


> Feurige Köhler Nuggets mit Salsa, und weil heute Freitag ist, ein Glaserl 1997er Barolo Cerequio Michele Chiarlo dazu... |supergri



Geil - nur den Wein hätt ich nicht dazu, sondern gemütlich danach getrunken.


----------



## exil-dithschi (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

WOOOOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Da wär ich sofort dabei! 

an Brogge Brod und an Hafa Bier dadsua, no bassds!

Bitte nachher noch Foto wenn fertig!


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ABBA das is doch der12er ABBASchicht-Fleisch-Topf.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schbegg könnte man auch noch zwischen rein machen ;-))


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

.......das weiße im nacken langt.wird butter sooo-zart.....man könnte noch paprika mit rein machen.


lecker exil-dithschi#h


----------



## honeybee (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Uiiiiiiiiii das wird bestimmt sau lecker.......


----------



## Franky (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schichtfleisch... Mjamm....
Ich dagegen hatte ein Steak, Feldsalat mit Tomätschn und gebratenen Pilse (kleiner Insider ) - und mich.... Beim ersten Bissen gleich volles Pfund ins Leckbrett gemampft...........  #q|peinlich Sofortiges Desinfizieren :#2: tat ebenfalls höllisch weh, hat aber dafür geschmeckt |clown:
Dank Arbeitsdienst und weiterer Wunddesinfektion (was sollst machen, bevor sich das entzündet #c), weiss ich genau, dass ich heute nicht mehr alt werde! #u


----------



## Jose (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

zunge ist auch nicht schlecht :m


----------



## Jose (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gibt auflauf, irgendwie...

kartoffeln, blumenkohl, Rhack, div käse.

schaugn wir mal...


näxt we gibts zunge zum beißen, franky....


zu meinem auflauf: lecker, auch wenn, da nur mehlig kochende im einsatz waren, der auflauf nicht so schön aufgebaut war, weil die tartuffi schon breiig waren.
auch nicht schlecht, in meinem zahnproblematischen alter.

ich weiß, das auge ißt mit, hier aber gar nicht nötig, weil: auf zunge kommts an (sorry franky, musste jetzt aber sein :m. (wählt mich ruhig zum miesesten aller miesen, ich mag euch trotzdem)


----------



## angler1996 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nix Steinigen#h
 Ich find Deine Ausführungen gut, Du machst , egel ob die Zutaten nun den elenden Kochregeln entsprechen.
 Im Ergebnis ist das egal ob die Knollen sorum oder doch anders rum drehend sind.
 Wer hat schon immer alles rumliegen, machen zählt.

 Übrigens , wenn de das Etappenweise machst, wird das auch optisch was, aber das weiste de selber#h


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich finde, das sieht auch optisch gar nicht so schlecht aus


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

eben - bei mir gibts heute Abend Bauernfrühstück mit Salat - wird auch nicht besonder aussehen - aber sicher schmecken..


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gepökelte Rindszunge mit frischem Spargel und Salzkartoffeln zu Meerrettichsauce oder Hollandaise... ein Gedicht! Freu mich aufs Frühjahr...


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gulasch mit *Salzkartoffeln* und Rosenkohl


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

*Schbädsle* schreibt man fett - doch nicht Salzkardoffl..........
:g:g:g


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schbädsle ??? wasn dass ?
Hab Schbädsle-Allergie


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schweinerouladen mit *Salzkartoffeln;-))* und Rotkohl


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@nobbi,#6#6#6|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schbädsles-Defätisten!


----------



## Stulle (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Meine Frau hat Hähnchen mit Ingwer und Pepsi zubereitet [emoji491] [emoji15]


----------



## Stulle (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Schweinerouladen mit *Salzkartoffeln;-))* und Rotkohl


Jummy


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Stulle schrieb:


> Jummy


ab und zu mal bei SKY im Angebot ....unter 6€ das kg#6

euer essen sieht aber auch klasse aus.........schöne farben das tellerbild.


----------



## Franky (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Katüffels für 6 €/kg?! Is echt n Schnapp... :q:q


----------



## Andal (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bulgur-Salat mit gebratener Putenbrust...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ihr lebt wieder nicht schlecht alle...


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Katüffels für 6 €/kg?! Is echt n Schnapp... :q:q


da lassen wir uns nicht lumpen:q*Spätzle* gehören in Süddeutschland schon fast zu den Grundnahrungsmitteln und würde ich auch mal probieren.

@Stulle...diese Woche Edeka-5,9o die sweine.......


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich lese nur  von Salat und Huhn-  ist heute Veggieday oder was?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bauernfrühstück natürlich mit viel Schbegg.........


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

.....und die Kartoffel Linda hattt auch manschmal das Logo AB drauf....


----------



## sprogoe (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mach das mal mit....Schbädsle, unmöglich.


----------



## banzinator (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bauernfrühstück. 
Nicht sexy, aber legger.


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn Spatzen nur nicht immer so ein Aufwand wären 
Kenne von meinem Opa (Odessadeutscher schwäbischer Herkunft) noch Knöpfle als Gericht, bei dem gekochte Kartoffeln, besagte (logischerweise ebenfalls gekochte) Knöpfle, Schweinekamm und Zwiebeln  (und ggf. Kraut) in einer großen Pfanne gebraten werden. Ist, energetisch gesehen, eher was für Bergarbeiter bzw. Landwirte vor Erfindung des Verbrennungsmotors, aber macht sausatt und glücklich.


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



banzinator schrieb:


> Bauernfrühstück.
> Nicht sexy, aber legger.



aber echt legger........ich esse das auch immer noch mit Gewürzgurke.


----------



## banzinator (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich auch. Leider keine gehabt. 
Dafür aber Worcester Sauce. 
Kenn ich so aus Kindheitstagen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



banzinator schrieb:


> Ich auch. Leider keine gehabt.
> Dafür aber Worcester Sauce.
> Kenn ich so aus Kindheitstagen.



hatte ich noch nie ... die Worcester Sauce.

Abba letzte Woche eine Doku im TV wie sie gemacht wird oder besser die Engländer.................das mußte ersma drauf kommen watt da alles drin is.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn Spatzen nur nicht immer so ein Aufwand wären
> Kenne von meinem Opa (Odessadeutscher schwäbischer Herkunft) noch Knöpfle als Gericht, bei dem gekochte Kartoffeln, besagte (logischerweise ebenfalls gekochte) Knöpfle, Schweinekamm und Zwiebeln  (und ggf. Kraut) in einer großen Pfanne gebraten werden. Ist, energetisch gesehen, eher was für Bergarbeiter bzw. Landwirte vor Erfindung des Verbrennungsmotors, aber macht sausatt und glücklich.


#6#6#6#6


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Stulle schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat Hähnchen mit Ingwer und Pepsi zubereitet [emoji491] [emoji15]





Und wo bleibt das Rezept? Klingt auf jeden Fall interessant.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

recht haste - Rezeptverweigerer ;-))))


----------



## Stulle (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> da lassen wir uns nicht lumpen:q*Spätzle* gehören in Süddeutschland schon fast zu den Grundnahrungsmitteln und würde ich auch mal probieren.
> 
> @Stulle...diese Woche Edeka-5,9o die sweine.......


Aber dann muss ich das noch meiner vietnamesischen Frau erklären.


----------



## honeybee (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Stulle schrieb:


> Aber dann muss ich das noch meiner vietnamesischen Frau erklären.



Brauchst gar nicht ablenken.
Wir hätten gerne das Rezept :g

Wir aber bestimmt sowas in der Art sein


----------



## Stulle (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Meeresfrüchtchen schrieb:


> Und wo bleibt das Rezept? Klingt auf jeden Fall interessant.


Ich frag gerade nach nem link wegen der Übersetzung.


----------



## Stulle (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

https://youtu.be/e5W8AFCfS98

Anstatt der Kokosmilch hat sie Pepsi genommen und auf meinen Wunsch den Ingwer zerrieben.


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Stulle schrieb:


> Aber dann muss ich das noch meiner vietnamesischen Frau erklären.


#h

			#*6554*


----------



## Jose (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

pepsi statt kokosmilch


danke, das reicht an rezept...


----------



## pennfanatic (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Stulle schrieb:


> Aber dann muss ich das noch meiner vietnamesischen Frau erklären.




Gerade Asiaten sind doch unerschöpflich im kombinieren und variieren von Zutaten!:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Es köchelt der erste Hafen (ca 7.5 l) mit Blaukraut dieses Jahr.

Nach bewährtem Rezept mit Schmalz, Zwiebeln, Rotwein, Essig, Preisselbeeren, meiner Gewürzmischung und Zucker...

Braucht noch 2 - 3 Tage - freu mich schon drauf....


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gehen knapp 8 l rein.
Fertig gekocht/gewürzt (der "Glanz" ist genügend Schweineschmalz), wird die näxten 2 - 3 Tage jeweils noch 4 - 5 mal am Tag aufgekocht.

Dann portioniert und ab in Froster für stressige Tage


----------



## Franky (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Joar... Kleine Portion... :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bin ja auch solo............


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wird es durch mehrfaches aufkochen nicht irgendwann unschön von der Textur her?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kraut ist ziemlich robust - aber deswegen hab ich auch keine genaue Zahl geschrieben vom aufkochen.

Und Kraut muss alles, aber nicht bissfest sein..


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gehen knapp 8 l rein.
> Fertig gekocht/gewürzt (der "Glanz" ist genügend Schweineschmalz), wird die näxten 2 - 3 Tage jeweils noch 4 - 5 mal am Tag aufgekocht.
> 
> Dann portioniert und ab in Froster für stressige Tage





Rotkohl muss ich auch noch machen. Hab aber gerade erst mit Hilfe zarter Kinderfüße 12 Kilo Sauerkraut angesetzt. 2018 ist gerettet.


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und Kraut muss alles, aber nicht bissfest sein..


Ganz klar, ich hatte aber eher befürchtet dass es strukturmäßig Richtung Schnupfen gehen würde


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nenene, da musste wochenlang kochen ;-)


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...kommt da kein Apfel mit rein?...


----------



## Jose (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

es darf gerätselt werden

gibts heute


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ...kommt da kein Apfel mit rein?...



ich mag da lieber viel Preisselbeeren drin.

Apfel geht aber auch - du brauchst halt Zucker um den Essig abzufangen


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kirschmarmelade fetzt auch


----------



## Zander Jonny (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> es darf gerätselt werden
> 
> gibts heute



Dorsch Zunge oder backen


----------



## exil-dithschi (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kirschmarmelade fetzt auch



oder eben nicht apfel, sondern apfelmus.


----------



## Jose (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das kann ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen nach diesem tag. habs mit korinthen :m

dein rotkraut wird mit preiselbeeren einfach besser #6


----------



## Jose (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

backen ja, rest nein


----------



## Zander Jonny (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> backen ja, rest nein



Seeteufel


----------



## jochen68 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Raten ist mir zu anstrengend. Da esse ich lieber. Und zwar Steinpilz-Carpaccio vom gestrigen Fang mit Senf-BalsamicoBianco-Olivenöl-Kräuter-Sauce. Und Parmesan drauf. Fehlt leider ein passendes Weinchen ... der pilzverschmähende Rest hier bekommt profanes Schnitzel mit Kroketten und sowas.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

klasse!


----------



## Jose (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Seeteufel



der kandidat hat 100 punkte #6#6#6

das erste mal für mich, nicht mein "erstes mal" :m


----------



## Jose (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

steinpilz-carpaccio, hmmmmh

aber geht da in der sauce der steinpilz nicht etwas unter? muss ich mal probieren.

auf jeden fall hast du die schönsten teller hier im trööt #6


----------



## honeybee (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Mittag....Hühnerbrühe mit Möhren (aus Flügeln abgekocht) mit Reis und jetzt zum Abendbrot....Salat

Nachher bekomme ich sonst wieder gesagt, ich werde zu dick |asmil:


----------



## ollidaiwa (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich hab nen Teller, da ist sogar ein Angler drauf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das ist ja geil!!!

Ich mag je eigentlich einfarbiges Geschirr, max. farbiger Rand - ABER das HAT WAS!!


----------



## Jose (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ooh, da mach ich mit |rolleyes

goujon = gründling


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

unglaublich, was ihr alles hortet!


----------



## Jose (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und so siehts aus, das ding mit den seeteufelbäckchen.
geht sicher besser - aber nährt den Jose vortrefflich


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vorspeischen ;-)


----------



## Franky (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> es darf gerätselt werden
> 
> gibts heute



Schweinebäckschn...


----------



## Jose (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorspeischen ;-)



sagt der gourmand :m
waren so knapp 500 g - aber muss ich nochmal ran.

gar kein "leichter" fisch. als gegrilltes spießchen ok, da nimmt man ja so einiges hin - aber in der pfanne trickreich.

mal schaugn, näxt mal


ps: als köder auf sargos & pargos fast unschlagbar


----------



## Franky (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> sagt der gourmand :m
> waren so knapp 500 g - aber muss ich nochmal ran.
> 
> gar kein "leichter" fisch. als gegrilltes spießchen ok, da nimmt man ja so einiges hin - aber in der pfanne trickreich.
> ...



Boah.... ich hätte besser zwischendurch aktualisieren sollen... :m
Auf jeden Fall legger


----------



## Jose (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> ...Auf jeden Fall legger




muss gestehen, eigentlich eher nicht.
habs wohl falsch gemacht - ist mir jetzte aber auch egal.
war kein genuß, bei der nächsten "fisch-toll-anwandlung" hol ich mir kabeljau und lehn mich dann lecker abgefüllt zurück.

jetzt einen unterm berg und gut ist.


----------



## jochen68 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> steinpilz-carpaccio, hmmmmh
> 
> aber geht da in der sauce der steinpilz nicht etwas unter? muss ich mal probieren.
> 
> auf jeden fall hast du die schönsten teller hier im trööt #6



... ich muss gestehen, du hast Recht: die Vinaigrette/Sauce - wenngleich sie excellent schmeckte - muss dezenter. Oder deutlich flüssiger anrühren, um sie dünner auftragen zu können. 
Ansonsten köstlich, mal sehen ob es im Wald auch noch weiter so frische Steinis zum Experimentieren gibt.


----------



## ollidaiwa (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

meiner Meinung nach hätte die letzte Haut noch von der Fischbacke runtergemusst. Seeteufelbacke hatte ich noch nicht aber Seeteufelfilet gebraten mit etwas in Butter angeschwenkten Krabben und Salbeiblättern schmeckt super. Leider nicht zu bezahlen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> ... ich muss gestehen, du hast Recht: die Vinaigrette/Sauce - wenngleich sie excellent schmeckte - muss dezenter. Oder deutlich flüssiger anrühren, um sie dünner auftragen zu können.
> Ansonsten köstlich, mal sehen ob es im Wald auch noch weiter so frische Steinis zum Experimentieren gibt.


statt Vinaigrette:
Balsamico mit einem kleinen Schuss Himbeeressig mixen, etwas Kürbiskernöl dazu und mit einem geschmacksneutralen Öl sämig verrühren, so dass es sauer, aber nicht zu sehr ist (2/-  3/4 Öl, je nach Essigsäure).

Das ganz dünn auf die Scheiben verpinseln, DANN erst etwas Salz und frisch gemahlener Pfeffer drauf.

Statt Parmesan (Klassiker beim Carppaccio) würde ich beim Steinpilz ganz auf Käse verzichten oder bestenfalls eine jungen Bergkäse in eher homöpathischen Dosen verwwenden


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

erstes Blaukraut diese Saison:


----------



## pennfanatic (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sehr mager das Fleisch. Kein fettrand?


----------



## sprogoe (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was Thomas,
kein Schbegg? Guten Hunger.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Viel Schmalz drin ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da kann der Arsch net rosten ^^ sieht gut aus!


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nudeln mit Kürbissauce... Sehr lecker! Für den letzten Pfiff habe ich einen Schuss Sriracha von Boardie Daci drüber getan. Jetzt  habe Angst vor dem Klo morgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

2. Portion Blaukraut - gas-- äääh wirkt ;-)))


----------



## Kauli11 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nudeln mit Kürbissauce... Sehr lecker! Für den letzten Pfiff habe ich einen Schuss Sriracha von Boardie Daci drüber getan. Jetzt  habe Angst vor dem Klo morgen



Brauchst keine Angst haben. 
Die Schüssel muß Angst vor dir haben. :vik:

#h


----------



## daci7 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nudeln mit Kürbissauce... Sehr lecker! Für den letzten Pfiff habe ich einen Schuss Sriracha von Boardie Daci drüber getan. Jetzt  habe Angst vor dem Klo morgen



Hier gabs dafür lecker Bratwürste mit diversen Chilisoßen - unter anderem natürlich auch deiner. 
Jetz erstmal keine offenen Flammen anhauchen :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

weicheier ;.))))

ne, lasst stecken, zu scharf mag ich auch nicht...

scharf bin ich selber ..
:g:g:g


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> weicheier ;.))))
> 
> ne, lasst stecken, zu scharf mag ich auch nicht...
> 
> ...



Wie eine bauchige Klinge ;-*


----------



## ollidaiwa (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Pasta mit Räucherlachs, Staudensellerie, Frühlingslauch und Tomatenwürfeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

DAS sieht geil aus!


----------



## Franky (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jo... Der Olli lässts wieder krachen! :m
Heute gibt's bei mir Sauerkraut mit Kadoffelpü und Bratwurst...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Klassisch schwäbisches Feschdessen für 2 - 3 Tage (mal gucken, wie das Schweinefilet ausm Sonderangebot nach parieren aussieht und was überbleibt, obs dann 2 oder 3 Tage reiccht):

Schweinelendla mit Roohmsooos und Schbädsle (un Salaad)


----------



## pennfanatic (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wie machst du die rahmsoss?
Ich habe kognac und  nolly prat dazu genommen
Kognak zum ab löschen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Klassisch.
Zwiebel/Schalotten in Butter andämpfen, mit Weißwein ablöschen mit Jus aufgiessen und Sahne nach Geschmack dazu, binden..


----------



## Jose (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> ...Kognak zum ab löschen.




wieso hast du denn in flammen gestanden???? :q


----------



## pennfanatic (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sahne,  und Butter zum binden


----------



## jochen68 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... heute mal wieder den Backstein angeworfen. Allerlei Gekuche darauf bereitet: Pizza für den Sohn, Flammkuchen mit Speck und Zwiebeln und auch mal Ruccola mit Tiroler Speck probiert. Letzteres war auch sehr lecker. Dazu einen  netten kühlen Weißen Burgunder. Serviert natürlich auf den hier mehrfach ausgezeichneten Tellern ...


----------



## daci7 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da hätt ich jetz auch Bock drauf! Lecker!


----------



## jochen68 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

|supergri|supergri





Jose schrieb:


> auf jeden fall hast du die schönsten teller hier im trööt #6



... vermutlich so ein Statement wie im Arbeitszeugnis: "Er war stets pünktlich ...": 

"Er hatte die schönsten Teller im trööt ..."   |rolleyes |supergri


----------



## Kotzi (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Döppekoche aus eigenen Tuffeln und Zwiebeln (Mettwürstchen wurden geoutsourced). Dazu Endiviensalat (ja eigene Endivie).


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

würd ich mir als Nachtisch auch noch reinpfeifen ;-))


----------



## Franky (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute wird gegröhlt... :q Original Thüringer(TM) und richtige Koteletts und Bauchspeck... Dazu ein kleiner gemischter salat als Deko  und Zickezacke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> und Bauchspeck...


:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Leckere vier Kilo Leberwurst, die gleich noch in die Gläser wandert und wahrscheinlich wieder nicht lange im Keller verweilen wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schweinelendchen sind ja nun eher (wie Lende/Filet immer) eher nicht so geschmacksprall (wie z. B. Bauch, Brust, Haxen, Backen etc.)..

Kauf ich deswegen nur, wenns das im Sonderangebot billiger als oben genanntes, besseres Fleisch gibt.

Damits trotzdem schmeckt:
An alte Zeiten denken....

Steaks oder Lende zu mehlieren vor dem braten ist schon 30 Jahre lang out - man will den "puren" Geschmack...

Bei so eher neutralem Fleisch, bringt aber das mehlieren (stark, aber nicht "panieren" beim braten bei mittlerer Hitze und am Schluss in schäumender Butter genau den "Kick", den man braucht, um mittels Röststoffen mehr Geschmack hinzuzaubern (erinnerte mich an meine Lehre)...

Das kam dann raus:
Schweinelende in Mehl und schäumender Butter gebraten, mit Bröselspätzle, Rahmsoße und Salat:


----------



## DrDosenbier (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute mal kein Fusionschnickschnack sondern n Klassiker.... Rotkohl natürlich selbst gemacht...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auch eines meiner Lieblingsessen!!


----------



## DrDosenbier (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Yepp, ich liebe exotische Gerichte...aber bei sowas geht mir immer das Herz auf...german  soulfood...

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jepp - ich hätt halt Schbädsle dazu genommen ;-)))


----------



## Jose (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

oops, der teller ist voll... :m
rindfleischsuppe


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hat auch was - aber wo ist das Fleisch?


----------



## Zander Jonny (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schweinelendchen sind ja nun eher (wie Lende/Filet immer) eher nicht so geschmacksprall (wie z. B. Bauch, Brust, Haxen, Backen etc.)..
> 
> Kauf ich deswegen nur, wenns das im Sonderangebot billiger als oben genanntes, besseres Fleisch gibt.
> 
> ...



Sieht sehr gelungen aus Koch 

Jetzt hab ich Bock auf Spätzle |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich Bock auf Spätzle |kopfkrat


ich krieg euch alle

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Jose (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hat auch was - aber wo ist das Fleisch?



DÄ!

ist reichlich drin #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!
nu hab ich Brille auf :q:q
#6#6#6#6


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jepp - ich hätt halt Schbädsle dazu genommen ;-)))



Der wahre Gourmand nimmt Spätzle und Knödel!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

oder so ;-))


----------



## Franky (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auch wenn das in den Gartentrööt passt, hoffe ich bei den Boardfresssäcken und -säckeninnen Hilfe zu erhaschen :q
Wann ist die reif bzw. woran erkenne ich das! Ist ne Habanero St. Lucia.


----------



## daci7 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ach - pflück dir eine die schön orange is und beiß einfach mal beherzt rein! Wirste schon merken wenn die reif ist


----------



## daci7 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

PS: Grad erst richtig gelesen - ist ja ne St. Lucia, die hat ja garnicht so richtig "Pfiff" |supergri


----------



## Franky (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nennt mich Weichei, aber bei denen trau ich mich das nicht... Bei ner Jalapeno war das auch schon grenzwertig  :q


----------



## daci7 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Keine Panik - die St. Lucia ist ne "Einsteiger Habanero". Heißt du stirbst nicht ... sofort.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Keine Panik - die St. Lucia ist ne "Einsteiger Habanero". Heißt du stirbst nicht ... sofort.


:q:q:q:q


----------



## Franky (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ähm... korrigiere... keine St. Lucia. Die wollte ich, war aber aus und wurde durch big sun ersetzt. Auch fruchtig, nur mehr kawumms


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jetzt beisssss da schon rein................;-))


----------



## daci7 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> jetzt beisssss da schon rein................;-))


Genau! Jetz sei kein Frosch! Und bitte mit Video :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aujaaah - Video ;-)


----------



## Franky (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Feinde? Wozu? Hab ja euch........ 
Scheiss die Wand an, ist das heftig! Ich habe eine große abbeschnibbelt und ein kleines stück angebissen. Keine Kerne oder scheidewand erwischt. Nur das Fruchtfleisch. Trotz Milch brennt mir Lippe, Zunge und der restliche Mund Raum..... Daci, nobbi und Tom dürfen gerne reinbeißen........
Kein Joke: das ist ne Waffe!


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6

*Ein Koch muss* alles *probieren* können; das liegt daran das *ein Koch* in der Lage sein *muss* festzustellen wie etwas schmeckt; und nicht wie ihm etwas schmeckt.

ich hätte auch reingebisssssen.


#h


----------



## Klaus-a. (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute mal DO angeworfen und Pulled Pork Buger entworfen|supergri


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das gehört dazu  wir haben mal zum kosten in eine unreife gelb abwachsende Habanero gebissen - der Reifegrad hat wenig mit der Schärfe zu tun. Auf jeden fall ein einprägsames Erlebnis, aber muss man mögen. 

Ganz wichtig: nach dem verarbeiten nicht gedankenverloren südlich des Äquators tärig werden


----------



## Zander Jonny (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab letzte Woche ne Habanero Chocolate probiert, war schön dunkelbraun, hat nicht besonders geschmeckt, und ich konnte sie im ganzen essen war nicht wirklich scharf, war wohl nicht ganz reif.


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Hab letzte Woche ne Habanero Chocolate probiert, war schön dunkelbraun, hat nicht besonders geschmeckt, und ich konnte sie im ganzen essen war nicht wirklich scharf, war wohl nicht ganz reif.



Glaube eher das es keine habanero war. Oder du bist kein Säugetier


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Klaus-a. schrieb:


> Heute mal DO angeworfen und Pulled Pork Buger entworfen|supergri


ABBA sowas von#6ich will auch.

Steff-Peff wird bestimmt noch was sreiben.


----------



## Franky (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mein Schnäuzelchen brennt noch immer. Dank Handschuhen sind meine Finger nicht kontaminiert  Dagegen sind die Thai–Schoten Kinderkagge


----------



## Zander Jonny (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die hier


----------



## daci7 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht richtig aus, aber eine echte Chocolate ist schon ne Hausnummer. Da schwingt man später nicht so Töne - Ich jedenfalls nicht. Die spielen in einer Liga mit Scotch Bonnet und Co.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Mein Schnäuzelchen brennt noch immer. Dank Handschuhen sind meine Finger nicht kontaminiert  Dagegen sind die Thai–Schoten Kinderkagge




geht es dir schon büschen besser Franky?

geht doch nach 10min wieder wech.


----------



## Zander Jonny (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Sieht richtig aus, aber eine echte Chocolate ist schon ne Hausnummer. Da schwingt man später nicht so Töne - Ich jedenfalls nicht. Die spielen in einer Liga mit Scotch Bonnet und Co.



Kumpel hat auch probiert, war wirklich nicht sehr scharf die Thai chili hinterher war schon ganz was anderes .


----------



## daci7 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dann stimmt was mit der Pflanze nicht oder es ist keine richtige Chocolate Habanero. Die sind sonst mindestens ebenbürtig zu Birds eye, meist sogar heftiger.


----------



## Zander Jonny (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die braune konntest dir ohne Probleme ganz rein ziehen ohne eine Träne zu vergießen selbst ein nicht scharf Esser hätte das locker gemacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Klaus-a. schrieb:


> Heute mal DO angeworfen und Pulled Pork Buger entworfen|supergri


REzept und Anweisung?
Sieht geil aus


----------



## Franky (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> geht es dir schon büschen besser Franky?
> 
> geht doch nach 10min wieder wech.



Danke. Jetzt gehts langsam zurück. Ein Liter Milch ist dabei draufgegangen (3,8 % und nich son gefärbtes Wasser). Ich hab echt Schiss davon Chili von carne zu köcheln. Zumindest weniger als 1 Schote auf 12 l. Oder ich muss mir nochn größeren Pott kaufe. :q


----------



## Zander Jonny (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Dann stimmt was mit der Pflanze nicht oder es ist keine richtige Chocolate Habanero. Die sind sonst mindestens ebenbürtig zu Birds eye, meist sogar heftiger.



Tja ich hatte aber die Habanero Chocolate bestellt und es ist wie Paprika mit bisschen scharf #c


----------



## Franky (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Tja ich hatte aber die Habanero Chocolate bestellt und es ist wie Paprika mit bisschen scharf #c



Zu viel Wasser und zu wenig Dünger?


----------



## Zander Jonny (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Zu viel Wasser und zu wenig Dünger?




Möglich 
Wie oft hast du gedüngt ?


----------



## Klaus-a. (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> REzept und Anweisung?
> Sieht geil aus



Ganz einfach,Schweineschulterbraten mit Magic Dust Gewürzmischung einwürzen über Nacht einziehen lassen.
DO mit Zwiebel und Tomatenmark anbraten Schulterbraten rein kurz anbraten  mit Kalbsfon abgelöscht Deckel drauf,kohlen von oben dann kann nix anbrennen.Nach 3,0 Stunden hatte ich eine Kerntemperatur 95 Grad.Dann raus aus  den DO und eine halbe Stunde ruhen lassen,danach mit zwei Gabeln aus einander zupfen fertig.DO ist einfach klasse #6


----------



## Franky (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Möglich
> Wie oft hast du gedüngt ?



Alle 2 Wochen mit flüssigdünger vom chilishop. Ca 1 l mit entsprechender Menge  Dünger. Sonst nur normales Wasser und das in den letzten Wochen sparsamer


----------



## jochen68 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Danke. Jetzt gehts langsam zurück. Ein Liter Milch ist dabei draufgegangen (3,8 % und nich son gefärbtes Wasser). Ich hab echt Schiss davon Chili von carne zu köcheln....



Warum macht ihr sowas? |supergri

Heute gab es zweierlei Pilze. (Pfiffis waren noch welche da und Steinpilze von heute). Eine durchaus gelungene Kombi, so noch nicht gehabt, weil entweder Pfifferlinge ODER Steinpilze gesucht. Ganz bieder mit wenig Speck/Zwiebel/Knobi/Butter in Rahm und Creme fraiche mit Kräutern. Dazu Baguette mit Butter und Meersalz. Und dazu ein Pilsz.


----------



## Franky (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Warum macht ihr sowas? |supergri
> 
> Heute gab es zweierlei Pilze. (Pfiffis waren noch welche da und Steinpilze von heute). Eine durchaus gelungene Kombi, so noch nicht gehabt, weil entweder Pfifferlinge ODER Steinpilze gesucht. Ganz bieder mit wenig Speck/Zwiebel/Knobi/Butter in Rahm und Creme fraiche mit Kräutern. Dazu Baguette mit Butter und Meersalz. Und dazu ein Pilsz.



Weils geht :q
Die Pfanne sieht verdammt gut aus! :m


----------



## Zander Jonny (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Alle 2 Wochen mit flüssigdünger vom chilishop. Ca 1 l mit entsprechender Menge  Dünger. Sonst nur normales Wasser und das in den letzten Wochen sparsamer



Dann habe ich vielleicht zu wenig gedüngt habe einmal im Monat gedüngt.

Mal schauen ob die nächsten schärfer sind, sind ja noch einige grüne dran.


----------



## Jose (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> REzept und Anweisung



huch, du nimmst anweisungen entgegen?
du überraschst mich immer wieder |rolleyes


----------



## Jose (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Warum macht ihr sowas? |supergri
> 
> Heute gab es zweierlei Pilze. (Pfiffis waren noch welche da und Steinpilze von heute). Eine durchaus gelungene Kombi, so noch nicht gehabt, weil entweder Pfifferlinge ODER Steinpilze gesucht. Ganz bieder mit wenig Speck/Zwiebel/Knobi/Butter in Rahm und Creme fraiche mit Kräutern. Dazu Baguette mit Butter und Meersalz. Und dazu ein Pilsz.




schmacht!

und deine teller sind endgeil. deine fotos erst recht. #6

ps: bisse stefan w.?


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kleiner Tipp für alle, die die Schärfe von Chillis überprüfen wollen, aber nicht den Mut haben reinzubeissen:

:mEinfach ein Stückchen mit den Fingern zerdrücken und sich dann die Augen reiben!:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ist das böse............


----------



## jochen68 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> schmacht!
> 
> und deine teller sind endgeil. deine fotos erst recht. #6
> 
> ps: bisse stefan w.?



Danke. Jo, der bin ich. Leider sind die Fotos vom Handy qualitativ aber doch sehr suboptimal, wie ich immer wieder feststelle. Und jetzt geht es aufs Boot.


----------



## Jens76 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin, heute gibts Schleie! Noch jemand nen ultimativen Last-Minute-Tip? Sonst geht sie mit Kräuter-Zitronenfüllung im Alu-Kleid in den Ofen! Zu braten bin ich pfannenmässig unterbewaffnet!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hört sich doch gut an - ran an den Schbegg, ääh, die Schleie!


----------



## Jens76 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Daaaaaa is das Ding!
Sehr lecker! 
Leider viele kleine Y-Gräten. Das verhagelt mir persönlich immer etwas den Appetit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das stimmt beides!
Ich mag Schleien auch - bis auf die Gräten.
Das Gleiche bei Barben


----------



## daci7 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp für alle, die die Schärfe von Chillis überprüfen wollen, aber nicht den Mut haben reinzubeissen:
> 
> :mEinfach ein Stückchen mit den Fingern zerdrücken und sich dann die Augen reiben!:vik:


... oder am Sack kratzen. Kommt auch gut. Ich hatte das Vergnügen mal mit Finalgon anne Pfoten - gute Chilis sollten sogar noch schöner sein :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab mit restlichen Paprika, Chili, Zwiebel, Zucker, Salz, Ingwer und Essig gerade schön aromatisch/scharfe (NICHT zu scharf) Paprikapaste gekocht und in Gläser gefüllt.

Sehr schöner, runder Paprikageschmack, Schärfe am oberen Rand, aber noch "fein"...

Gut zu allem Gebratenen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute abend restliche Schweinelende, Rahmsoße und dazu Bratkartoffeln aus rohen Kartoffeln und Salat.


----------



## bombe20 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute abend gibt es bulette, für mein töchterchen filet. dazu porreegemüse und salzkartoffeln.


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> heute abend gibt es bulette, für mein töchterchen filet. dazu porreegemüse und salzkartoffeln.


hier heute auch frikadellen:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Heute abend restliche Schweinelende, Rahmsoße und dazu Bratkartoffeln aus rohen Kartoffeln und Salat.



biddö:


----------



## Welpi (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Boah, geilo! [emoji7][emoji7]
Da schau ich neidisch auf meine Käsestulle...[emoji28]


----------



## Jose (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ihr blöden säcke :g

hab da noch nen vollen teller von meiner gestrigen leckeren! rindfleischsuppe, ganzen tag drauf gefreut - und jetzt????

jieper auf gebraten :q

also warten bis selbst gedrehtes hack (tafelspitz) aufgetaut und zu bouletten gedreht werden kann.

echt, männo


----------



## Steff-Peff (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ABBA sowas von#6ich will auch.
> 
> Steff-Peff wird bestimmt noch was sreiben.



@ Nobbi, klar doch. Und das Tolle ist, dass die DO-Zeit jetzt wieder los geht #6

@ Klaus.a: sieht sehr gelungen aus, dein PP. Schmurgelst Du öfter mit dem DO ?

Gruß
Steff


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

snell ein teller-bild


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

richtig klassischer Teller, nobbi, GEIL!


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> snell ein teller-bild



Sieht ja legger aus.Ich glaub ich habe Hunger.#h


----------



## Jose (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

storno:
doch rindfleischsuppe (mit champignons) gemacht, das loch im bauch war gegen auftauen - aber sehr dafür, ein geschenk auszupacken:
1587 g aus familienmetzgerbetrieb.

der DUFT alleine macht schon satt.

werden nahrhafte tage/wochen...


----------



## fordfan1 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nen "Kning" im Ofen,die Pilze dazu grad am putzen,Bilder gibbets dann morgen.

Und das alles ohne "Schbäddsle und Schpegg" wie der Schwabe sagen würde,bei mir gibts "Schoppen" dazu


----------



## Jose (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Nen "Kning" im Ofen,die Pilze dazu grad am putzen,Bilder gibbets dann morgen...



huch noch einer, der auf häschen abfährt, 
willkommen im klub :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Nen "Kning" im Ofen,die Pilze dazu grad am putzen,Bilder gibbets dann morgen.
> 
> Und das alles ohne "Schbäddsle und Schpegg" wie der Schwabe sagen würde,bei mir gibts "Schoppen" dazu


Schbegg!!
Wir kennen keine harten Konsonanten..
Und Schoppen gibts bei uns zu fast jedem Essen, bevorzugt Trollinger oder Lemberger..
:q:q


----------



## Franky (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich dachte immer, ihr panscht das Zeugs zusammen?! :q
Nach einem opulenten Mahl am gestrigen Abend (Rindercarpaccio, Hirschsteak mit Pfiffis und Linguini, Creme Brule) wird es heute wieder bodenständig und selbstgekocht mit gefüllter Paprika und Reis.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> bevorzugt Trollinger oder Lemberger..
> :q:q



wie im Altersheim


----------



## Justsu (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Danke. Jetzt gehts langsam zurück. Ein Liter Milch ist dabei draufgegangen (3,8 % und nich son gefärbtes Wasser). Ich hab echt Schiss davon Chili von carne zu köcheln. Zumindest weniger als 1 Schote auf 12 l. Oder ich muss mir nochn größeren Pott kaufe. :q



Ich hatte mal eine Chocolate Habanero Pflanze... die Früchte waren auch brutal... hab einen Teil halbiert und in (flüssigen Orangenblüten-) Honig eingelegt. Der Honig nimmt ganz gut die Schärfe an, ist aber zu ertragen und super für Marinaden, etc. geeignet... bestimmt auch gut für Thomas' Knusperbauch...

Den anderen Teil der Schoten habe ich einen Tag lang im Backofen bei 50 Grad getrocknet und dann gemahlen... da lässt sich die Schärfe für Chili con carne, etc. besser dosieren.

Den Rest vom Pulver hab ich dann nach drei Jahren in Boilies verarbeitet

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Justsu schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal eine Chocolate Habanero Pflanze... die Früchte waren auch brutal... hab einen Teil halbiert und in (flüssigen Orangenblüten-) Honig eingelegt. Der Honig nimmt ganz gut die Schärfe an, ist aber zu ertragen und super für Marinaden, etc. geeignet... bestimmt auch gut für Thomas' Knusperbauch...


Interessant mit dem Honig. Aber dass du Thomas Knusperbauch mit Honig einpinseln möchtest klingt schon a weng ferkelig



> Den anderen Teil der Schoten habe ich einen Tag lang im Backofen bei 50 Grad getrocknet und dann gemahlen... da lässt sich die Schärfe für Chili con carne, etc. besser dosieren.


Ich habe damals beim trocknen meiner Chilis dafür gesorgt, dass alle anderen Bewohner meines Elternhauses die Flucht ergreifen mussten. Mahlst du elektrisch? Ich hatte ganz oldschool Mörser und Stößl genommen, eine mords Arbeit aber dafür sehr schöne grobe Struktur


----------



## Justsu (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Interessant mit dem Honig. Aber dass du Thomas Knusperbauch mit Honig einpinseln möchtest klingt schon a weng ferkelig



Warum wusste ich, dass sowas kommt!?|uhoh: 



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe damals beim trocknen meiner Chilis dafür gesorgt, dass alle anderen Bewohner meines Elternhauses die Flucht ergreifen mussten. Mahlst du elektrisch? Ich hatte ganz oldschool Mörser und Stößl genommen, eine mords Arbeit aber dafür sehr schöne grobe Struktur



Bei mir ging das mit dem Trocknen gut... man hat's zwar schon gerochen, war aber nicht unangenehm oder irgendwie (augen-)reizend. Gemahlen hab ich die Chilies elektrisch...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Franky (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Justsu schrieb:


> Gemahlen hab ich die Chilies elektrisch...
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Justsu



Komplett mit Kerne und so???


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Komplett mit Kerne und so???



Ohne Kerne verpasst man doch das beste  
Aber für augen und Nase war das mahlen schlimmer -.- deutlich sogar!


----------



## Franky (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ihr macht mir Mut... :q
Mal sehen, ob ich mir sowas zulege http://respirexinternational.com/de...iculate-suits/frontair-2-blue-laminaite-suit/
:q


----------



## Justsu (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Komplett mit Kerne und so???



Jepp, komplett! Für den "normalen" Esser reicht dann aber auch ne Messerspitze auf einen Pott Chili con carne oder 1g pro kg Boiliemix

In der Küchenmaschine war das Mahlen absolut kein Problem, man muss nur aufpassen, dass man beim hantieren mit dem Pulver nicht Husten muss


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich würde das gute Zeug nicht für Boilies verschwenden-  Karpfen spüren eh keine Schärfe, da reichen dann cayennepfeffer o.ä. wenn man unbedingt dem Aberglaube frönen mag


----------



## Justsu (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich würde das gute Zeug nicht für Boilies verschwenden-  Karpfen spüren eh keine Schärfe, da reichen dann cayennepfeffer o.ä. wenn man unbedingt dem Aberglaube frönen mag



Das Schärfe nur von Säugetieren wahrgenommen wird, ist mir bekannt! In der Theorie geht es um eine pH-Wert Veränderung durch das Chilipulver... am Ende ist aber der Aberglaube (und damit Vertrauen in den Köder ) womöglich der tatsächlich ausschlaggebende Faktor... 

wie gesagt, in meinem Fall war es Resteverwertung des bereits 3 Jahre alten Pulvers, wo schon wieder ausreichend frisches Pulver nachproduziert war


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Justsu schrieb:


> wie gesagt, in meinem Fall war es Resteverwertung des bereits 3 Jahre alten Pulvers, wo schon wieder ausreichend frisches Pulver nachproduziert war



Die obligate Nachtangelratte wird von dem Köder nur einmal genascht haben ^^


----------



## DrDosenbier (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute ist Grillen angesagt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Justsu (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die obligate Nachtangelratte wird von dem Köder nur einmal genascht haben ^^



Das stimmt!:q Über diesen positiven Nebeneffekt habe ich noch gar nicht nachgedacht, dass man sich damit ungewollte Mitfresser wie Ratten, Hunde oder Bisams vom Hals hält! 

Jetzt müsste man nur noch was gegen die blöden Wasservögel haben|rolleyes

@DrDosenbier: Vielen Dank für's Ontopic! Das sieht seeehr gut aus! *hunger* - ich bin hier jetzt mit meiner Offtopicsülzerei auch raus!#h


----------



## JottU (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Immer wieder Montags gibt es Restbestände. 
Ist gestern ein Vögelchen über geblieben. Bisschen Blumenkohl auch.


----------



## DrDosenbier (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aufgewärmt ist manchmal besser als frisch gekocht...

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## honeybee (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich werde die nächsten Tage irgendwann Knoblauch verarbeiten müssen. 
Ja müssen...

Unsere rumänische Bekanntschaft hat aus dem Heimaturlaub Knoblauch mitgebracht.....auf meinem Wunsch hin. Es wurde wie immer übertrieben.
Gewogen habe ich es nicht, aber 2 bis 3kg sind es bestimmt.

Kennt jemand eine gute Quelle für 5 Liter Olivenöl? Ich würde gerne Knoblauchöl machen wollen.
bzw ist das eine gute Möglichkeit die Masse an Knobi zu verarbeiten. Ich habe letztes Jahr selber welchen importiert und richtig fettes Knoblauchöl gemacht. Das ist sowas von lecker.

Zum anderen fällt mir jetzt gerade nichts besseres ein, was ich damit machen könnte. Butter fällt aus, da ich noch 10 Stück Bärlauchbutter und 4 Stück Bärlauch/Knoblauchbutter eingefroren habe.


----------



## sprogoe (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Klein hacken, mit Zucker in der Pfanne karamelisieren lassen,
und als Bonbons an Nachbars Kinder verteilen.:m

Gruß Siggi


----------



## honeybee (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Klein hacken, mit Zucker in der Pfanne karamelisieren lassen,
> und als Bonbons an Nachbars Kinder verteilen.:m
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Ja super Idee.....bei uns klingelt eh keiner. Weder zu Halloween noch zum Fasching.
Liegt am Vorbesitzer des Hauses und an unserem Hund |supergri

Und wir haben genug Kinder in der direkten Nachbarschaft. Nebenan 3 und gegenüber 3, schräg gegenüber 2 und 2 Häuser weiter vorne auch 2


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

30 - 50 Gramm Knobi, 50 Gramm Ingwer und 50 Gramm Zucker mit 40%igem ansetzen - nach ca. 4 - 6 Wochen trinkfertig.
Abseihen, genießen. 
Gesund..


----------



## honeybee (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 30 - 50 Gramm Knobi, 50 Gramm Ingwer und 50 Gramm Zucker mit 40%igem ansetzen - nach ca. 4 - 6 Wochen trinkfertig.
> Abseihen, genießen.
> Gesund..



Das habe ich schon ergoogelt.......schmeckt das?


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn ich Beerbuttchicken im Ofen mache und schon Fett vom Huhn in der Schale in der das Bratgut steht getropft ist schneide ich gerne zwei Knoblauchknollen je Nase bzw halben Huhn in zwei Teile, salze die Schnittstelle und setze sie mit Schnitt nach unten in das ausgetretene Hühnerfett. Gerne auch noch Pilze nach der Hälfte der Garzeit hinzu geben. Die Knoblauchzehen lassen sich fast wie Austern schlürfen.

Ist aber eher was fär Freitag. Wenn man erst Dienstag wieder arbeiten geht.


----------



## honeybee (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wir essen sehr gerne und viel Knoblauch. Doch diese Masse ist einfach zu viel. Und eh sie austrocknen, möchte ich sie lieber gut verarbeiten.


----------



## honeybee (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Grundlage: Sauerteigbrot geröstet, Bärlauchbutter (selbstgemacht) und  als Topping frischer Knoblauch und eine Prise Salz
Sollte sich Sodbrennen einstellen, dann waren es zu viele Scheiben mit Knoblauch :q
Aber 4-5 sind kein Problem....so als Snack


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo Jana, wir haben von unseren ungarischen Nachbarn eingelegten Knofi bekommen, der war monatelang haltbar, und manche sogar noch knackig 

Fragen kann ich leider nicht, da wir ja wieder in Deutschland leben, aber ich kann mal eine Mail schreiben und nach dem Rezept fragen.

Manchmal, dauert es allerdings mit der Antwort , da die Oma das Rezept hat, jedoch das Internet ist Sache der Enkel. 

Aber Chefkoch usw. liefern bestimmt auch gute Anregungen.


----------



## DrDosenbier (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo

 Ich würde den Knofi in verschiedenen Varianten verarbeiten.

 Zum einen mein Lieblingspesto:

 Petersilie und Knofi im Gewichtsverhältnis 1:1 mit etwas Salz, Sonnenblumenöl und etwas Zitronensaft. Alles fein pürieren. Wenn man darauf achtet, dass immer etwas Öl über dem Pesto steht, dann hält es im Kühlschrank sehr lange.

 Oder:

 Einlegen in Öl

 Oder:

 Einlegen im Essigsud. Hält ewig und man kann von Chili,, Lorbeer, Koriander, Curry bis hastenichgesehen alles mögliche zum Würzen verwenden.

 Von Olivenöl bin ich persönlich so gut wie weg, außer vielleicht mal am Salat. Sonnenblumenöl hat die gleiche Wertigkeit für die Ernährung ist geschmacksneutraler (in einigen Kombinationen kann Olivenöl recht penetrant schmecken) und weniger mit Keimen, Schimmel und Schadstoffen belastet. 

 Gruß

 Dose


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon ergoogelt.......schmeckt das?


eigen, süßlich (daher nix für mich), aber net schlecht


----------



## honeybee (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also einlegen in Öl auf alle Fälle. 
Das habe ich ja letztes Jahr schon gemacht und ist echt super.
Mit dem einlegen in Essig, das werde ich probieren.

Mit dem Schnaps und Pesto......ich weis nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schnaps  hilft immer ;-)


----------



## Justsu (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ich werde die nächsten Tage irgendwann Knoblauch verarbeiten müssen.
> Ja müssen...



Meine Schwiegereltern legen einmal im Jahr Knoblauch ein, da werden auch immer einige Kilos verarbeitet. Das Ergebnis ist Monate (wenn nicht Jahre) lang haltbar und wirklich köstlich. Pur, zum Salat, etc., zum Glück bekommen wir meist was ab  

Drin sind auf jeden Fall Honig, Essig und Senfkörner... wenn Interesse besteht könnte ich das Rezept mal erfragen...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## honeybee (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Justsu schrieb:


> Meine Schwiegereltern legen einmal im Jahr Knoblauch ein, da werden auch immer einige Kilos verarbeitet. Das Ergebnis ist Monate (wenn nicht Jahre) lang haltbar und wirklich köstlich. Pur, zum Salat, etc., zum Glück bekommen wir meist was ab
> 
> Drin sind auf jeden Fall Honig, Essig und Senfkörner... wenn Interesse besteht könnte ich das Rezept mal erfragen...
> 
> ...



Mit Honig....das klingt Interessant. 
Wenn Du das Rezept organisieren könntest, würde ich das gerne mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon ergoogelt.......schmeckt das?



nach Genuss stinkst Du wie eine offene Mülltonne#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Mit Honig....das klingt Interessant.
> Wenn Du das Rezept organisieren könntest, würde ich das gerne mal ausprobieren.


ich find das auch spannend und Rezept haben will..


----------



## honeybee (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> nach Genuss stinkst Du wie eine offene Mülltonne#d



Da geht mir wenigstens keiner aufn Keks :m
Und wenn es alle anwesenden trinken, fällts gar nicht auf


----------



## DrDosenbier (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Also einlegen in Öl auf alle Fälle.
> Das habe ich ja letztes Jahr schon gemacht und ist echt super.
> Mit dem einlegen in Essig, das werde ich probieren.
> 
> Mit dem Schnaps und Pesto......ich weis nicht.



Das Knofipesto ist der Hammer, vor allem auf frisch gerösteter Brotscheibe, als Topping im Eintopf oder auf Gegrilltem!


----------



## Justsu (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also ich hab mal nachgefragt... wie so häufig macht auch Schwiegermama das Ganze nach Gefühl, daher keine Mengenangaben

Drin ist aber (Weißwein-)essig, (Raps-)honig, Senfkörner und Thymianstängel im Ganzen. Die Zutaten zusammen aufkochen, dann die geschälten, ganzen Knoblauchzehen zugeben, nochmal aufkochen und dann heiß in Schraubgläser abfüllen.

Hab' mal gegoogelt und bin auf dieses sehr ähnliche Rezept gestoßen: 

https://www.kochbar.de/rezept/208683/Eingelegter-Knoblauch.html

Vielleicht hilft das bei den Mengenangaben, wobei ich schätzen würde, dass bei Schwiegermutter da tendentiell etwas weniger Honig drin ist...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

topp - danke!


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Trick zum Knofl schälen

Kennst du schon, Jana?


----------



## exil-dithschi (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

´ne schöne, naja, darüber kann man streiten, aber in jedem fall leckere bolo.


----------



## Zander Jonny (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> ´ne schöne, naja, darüber kann man streiten, aber in jedem fall leckere bolo.



Sieht lecker aus, von der dicke der Nudeln her siehts aber aus als ob die über aldente sind ?


----------



## exil-dithschi (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> von der dicke der Nudeln her siehts aber aus als ob die über aldente sind ?


sind sie, zum glück.


----------



## Zander Jonny (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> sind sie, zum glück.



Ahh ein weichnudelesser :m


----------



## exil-dithschi (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Ahh ein weichnudelesser :m


jo genau, oder banause, aber was willste auch erwarten von ´nem rheinischen jung, der jetzt im tiefsten dithmarschen wohnt...
gab dazu auch nur schloß export und danach ´nen slivovitz...:m


so, jetzt aber ab ans wasser!


----------



## honeybee (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke fürs Rezept....

@Alex
Ja kenne ich schon. Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Kotzi (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab hier auch einige Rezeptvorschläge:

https://worstofchefkoch.tumblr.com/
Kann man sich den Abend ganz gut mit verlustieren. (Die Kommentare sind der Hammer)


Stattdessen setze ich aber lieber auf Rehrücken mit Kroketten, Mandel-Speck-Rosenkohl und nem Sößchen.


----------



## Justsu (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Ich hab hier auch einige Rezeptvorschläge:
> 
> https://worstofchefkoch.tumblr.com/
> Kann man sich den Abend ganz gut mit verlustieren. (Die Kommentare sind der Hammer)
> ...



Mit dem Link machst Du Deinem Nickname ja alle Ehre - sehr geil! |bigeyes

Zum Thema Knoblauchverwertung habe ich da auch noch was gefunden: 

http://madamedessert.de/knoblauch-curry/

|bigeyes schmeckt aber vielleicht!?

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Justsu schrieb:


> Mit dem Link machst Du Deinem Nickname ja alle Ehre - sehr geil! |bigeyes


:vik::vik:


----------



## ollidaiwa (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kartoffel - Brokoli - Omelette mit etwas geriebenem Mozzarella und eingelegten Tomaten.
War gut!


----------



## Franky (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zwar nicht "BestOfOlli", aber sieht trotzdem sehr gut aus! :m


----------



## Franky (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kanntäng war heute nix, also musste es schnell, lecker und sattmachend sein...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Reschdla vrwerda:
Mit Zwiebel, Kassler und Ei gebratene Schbädsle mit Salat..


----------



## honeybee (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Känguru Fleisch.....im speziellen Keule?
Taugt das?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wie Wildgulsch/ragout kochen. Ist relativ neutral im Geschmack, so Richtung Rind und Zuchthirsch mit etwas Reh, wenn ichs beschreiben müsste, was eigentlich nicht geht..


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute auch wie bei Franky,

schnell, lecker und sattmachend sein...


----------



## honeybee (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie Wildgulsch/ragout kochen. Ist relativ neutral im Geschmack, so Richtung Rind und Zuchthirsch mit etwas Reh, wenn ichs beschreiben müsste, was eigentlich nicht geht..



Ach Wild habe ich ja selber genug in der Truhe.
Dachte es ist was spezielles.....ist z.Zt. im Angebot 5,30€/kg


----------



## Franky (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> heute auch wie bei Franky,
> 
> schnell, lecker und sattmachend sein...



Jo - genau so sah es letzten Freitag bei mir aus!!!! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ach Wild habe ich ja selber genug in der Truhe.
> Dachte es ist was spezielles.....ist z.Zt. im Angebot 5,30€/kg


mehr isses nicht wert......

Ich hab Zivildienst gemacht in der Küche von einer Klink, die damals Känguruh als Wildgulasch verkaufte, weil Känguruh zwar in Australien gejagt wurde, aber in D nicht zum jagdbaren Wild zählt. 

Vielleicht schmeckts heute anders??


----------



## Jose (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> mehr isses nicht wert......
> 
> Ich hab Zivildienst gemacht in der Küche von einer Klink, die damals Känguruh als Wildgulasch verkaufte, weil Känguruh zwar in Australien gejagt wurde, aber in D nicht zum jagdbaren Wild zählt.
> 
> Vielleicht schmeckts heute anders??




hast du's gekocht, damals? :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ne, nur gegessen, war nicht mein Posten.


----------



## honeybee (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ach dann lass ichs......wenns nix besondere ist.
Da nehme ich dann lieber ein Nutria mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gute Idee!!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rührei mit Speck, nem frischen Brötchen und noch immer die herrlichen Tomätchen ausm Garten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die einfachsten Genüsse (mit Schbegg) müssen lange nicht das Schlechteste sein..


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Absolut top Essen! Kann mich nicht beklagen.


----------



## jochen68 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... heute gibt es Fisch :m


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oha nice!!


----------



## Franky (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ach dann lass ichs......wenns nix besondere ist.
> Da nehme ich dann lieber ein Nutria mehr.



Bad Vilbel wäre Dir sicher dankbar... 

Känguru hab ich einmal gegessen und brauch es nicht wieder!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

selber gefangen?


----------



## jochen68 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> selber gefangen?



Ja, selber geangelt. Oder meintest du das Känguruh?


----------



## honeybee (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Bad Vilbel wäre Dir sicher dankbar...



Las mal, ich bekomme die von nem Züchter :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Ja, selber geangelt. Oder meintest du das Känguruh?


nenenene, schon Deine Fische!!!
:q:q
#6#6#6


----------



## honeybee (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nenenene, schon Deine Fische!!!
> :q:q
> #6#6#6



Känguru geht aber auch....ein Bekannter züchtet Wallaby´s. Echt putzige Tiere. Vorallem wenn man nichts ahnend durch ein kleines Dörfchen fährt und auf einmal die hüpfenden Gesellen nebenan auf der "Weide" stehen.
Ich glaube aber, er ist seine Tiere nicht, sondern verkauft die Nachzucht lebend


----------



## sprogoe (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> ... heute gibt es Fisch :m



Feines Fresschen,
Renken selbst geangelt und selber geräuchert.
Lass sie Dir schmecken.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## jochen68 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Feines Fresschen,
> Renken selbst geangelt und selber geräuchert.
> Lass sie Dir schmecken.
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Danke, Siggi, und danke auch noch mal für deine speziellen Räucher-Tipps an mich heute morgen |wavey:


----------



## sprogoe (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:m ist doch selbstverständlich.#6


----------



## Jose (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

renken, so ein leckerer "exot". und schön silbrig geräuchert.
träumt der rheinangler von, meistens schlecht.
apropos,
was stimmt denn nicht mit dem känguru?
und wo wir schon mal neulandmäßig unterwegs sind:
was ist mit dem strauß, nicht dem F.J., dem grundelkönig?

die allsonntäglichen knings meiner jugend kamen alle von down under.

und lecker³ #6


----------



## honeybee (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> was stimmt denn nicht mit dem känguru?
> und wo wir schon mal neulandmäßig unterwegs sind:
> was ist mit dem strauß,
> 
> und lecker³ #6



Weis nicht...was soll mit dem Hüpftier nicht stimmen?

Strauß ist lecker....zumindest als roher geräucherter Schinken #6


----------



## Franky (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Strauß und Emu sind geil! Leicht und wildgeschmack — einfach nur geiles Fleisch. Wäre Känguru so gut, würden die Aussies das Zeug nich exportieren


----------



## pennfanatic (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Weis nicht...was soll mit dem Hüpftier nicht stimmen?
> 
> Strauß ist lecker....zumindest als roher geräucherter Schinken #6



Auch als steak. Habe das mal essen dürfen während der großen rinderkrise.
Leider wurde es später nicht mehr angeboten.


----------



## honeybee (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Auch als steak. Habe das mal essen dürfen während der großen rinderkrise.
> Leider wurde es später nicht mehr angeboten.



Ich habe es mir mal von einer ansässigen Straußenfarm hier gekauft.....eben als Schinken.
War echt lecker.......

Ich warte eigentlich jetzt erst einmal aufs Pferdefleisch. Bestellt ist es.....20 Rouladen sind bestellt. Hoffentlich bekomme ich auch soviele


----------



## pennfanatic (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Pferdefleisch ist nicht mein Ding. Schmeckgt leicht süsslich.
Soll aber von guter Qualität sein und auch noch gesund. Ist aber nicht mein Geschmack.


----------



## Jose (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Pferdefleisch ist nicht mein Ding. Schmeckgt leicht süsslich.
> Soll aber von guter Qualität sein und auch noch gesund. Ist aber nicht mein Geschmack.



bist doch kölner.
dann lass dir das mal zeigen.

hast es falsch zubereitet.


----------



## pennfanatic (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das wurde zubereitet, von Mutter, damals.
Esse lieber wild!
Am liebsten sauen


----------



## honeybee (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Pferdefleisch ist nicht mein Ding. Schmeckgt leicht süsslich.
> Soll aber von guter Qualität sein und auch noch gesund. Ist aber nicht mein Geschmack.



Leicht süßlich.....das stimmt. Wenn Du aber, gerade bei Rouladen, ordentlichen kräftigen Senf nimmst, wird es kaum auffallen.
Ich hatte es jetzt als Schinken geräuchert, Gulasch und Roulade.
Kostet nicht wesentlich mehr wie Rind und ist mal etwas anderes. Gesund sowieso. Ich würde sogar sagen, gesünder wie Rind.

Wenn es nicht so verpönt wäre, würde ich sogar Cuy probieren. |kopfkrat
Die Gesichter wenn nach dem Sonntagsessen gefragt wird und man antwortet "Meerschwein"


----------



## Jose (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

geschmäcker sind verschieden.
manches bedingt eine spezielle zubereitung.
pferd ist traditionell sauerbraten (köln...)

bei gekochtem aal vergehts mir auch - mit schbädsle krieg ich sogar das ultravomitieren. kann ich nur lindern, wenn ich den gekochten aal weglasse ... hehehe :m


@Jana, Cuy ist lecker. wieso verpönt? weil du die aus dem gehege der kinder holst?...

und gegrillt oder "gestockfischt" kommts gut wie ratte. im mund jedenfalls. der sitzt allerdings am kopf - und da beginnt das problem, überhaupt alle probleme, denke ich.

hab beides gegessen. 
käsekuchen ist mir lieber.


----------



## pennfanatic (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Naja, die pferdemetzger hier sind fast ausgestorben.
Wild kriege ich immer. Entweder von mir selber... kommt aber selten vor, oder von befreundeten jägern.
Stimmt ist alles gesünder wie Rind oder Haus Schwein.
Es sei denn du hast einen bekannten der gallowayrinder oder bentheimerschweine züchtet.


----------



## honeybee (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich habe einen an der Hand, der hat Belgische Blaue.....auch bissl verpöhnt, aber ich weis wie sie gehalten werden.

Sau nehme ich fast nur Wildsau. (abgesehen von den Thüringer Rostbrätln und Kassler)
Wild generell vom befreundeten Jäger. 2x Rehwild und 1x Wildsau pro Jahr.
Schaf kommt jetzt demnächst 1 ganzes. 
Und den Rest sammle ich mir so zusammen. Ente habe ich einstallen lassen von Bekannten aus dem Kaninchenzuchtverein, da bekomme ich auch meine Kaninchen dann her. Nutria durch ne Anzeige bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen.  Rindfleisch von oben genannten.
Täubchen....vom Nachbar (wenn er hat....heute gabs 2, gibts morgen Mittag *abduck*)
Wachteln.....muss ich demnächst schlachten. Will ich mal geräuchert probieren.

Ich bin bekennender Fleischesser.......Kartoffeln und Zeugs brauch ich eigtl nicht wirklich. Salat kann.....Fleisch muss


----------



## pennfanatic (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Naja, tauben habe ich mir früher selber geschossen, wildtauben, also ringeltauben.
Wildkaninchen gibt es hie kaum noch, Hasen schon gar nicht. Und die paar dies noch gibt sollen sich erstmal vermehren.
Sauen und Rehe, da sieht es schon besser aus.

José

Sauerbraten mag ich nicht. Liegt vielleicht an jugenderfahrungen.

Mag ja auch keinen rotkohl


----------



## pennfanatic (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

PS. Bin bekennender kartoffelesser!
Allerdings als brotääpel un rievkoche


----------



## angler1996 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> PS. Bin bekennender kartoffelesser!
> Allerdings als brotääpel un rievkoche


 
 nö, wenn schu
 als Brodkardoffel un griene Glitscher#h

 zum Strauß asiatisch , mit soja brieh, sehr lecker


----------



## honeybee (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Naja, tauben habe ich mir früher selber geschossen, wildtauben, also ringeltauben.



Von den Holztauben/Ringeltauben.....gibt es hier 1 Pärchen.
Mein Nachbar hat jetzt dieses Jahr irgendwie auf Hubbeltauben umgestellt. Das lohnt dann schon.

Kormoranbrust soll ja auch lecker schmecken. Genauso wie Dachs, bei korrekter Behandlung.
ich würde alles probieren,,,,,

Die Vermehrung von Wild-Kaninchen/Hasen ist recht schwierig, durch den neuen RHD2 Virus. 

Wer aber mal gesehen hat, wie die im Handel erhältlichen Kaninchen gemästet werden, sollte sich mal überlegen, ob er nicht vielleicht von privat kauft. Videos gibt es genug bei Youtube


----------



## honeybee (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> nö, wenn schu
> als Brodkardoffel un griene Glitscher#h
> 
> zum Strauß asiatisch , mit soja brieh, sehr lecker



Nur als Griegeniffte oder Quark- bzw Ofendetscher


----------



## angler1996 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Von den Holztauben/Ringeltauben.....gibt es hier 1 Pärchen.
> Mein Nachbar hat jetzt dieses Jahr irgendwie auf Hubbeltauben umgestellt. Das lohnt dann schon.
> 
> Kormoranbrust soll ja auch lecker schmecken. Genauso wie Dachs, bei korrekter Behandlung.
> ...



 In Bezug auf die Hosen ja, sucht euch private Züchter.
 Die derrn Kriebln ausm Loden nö


----------



## angler1996 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Nur als Griegeniffte oder Quark- bzw Ofendetscher


 
 lass uns mal die Unterschiede klären#h


----------



## honeybee (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> In Bezug auf die Hosen ja, sucht euch private Züchter.
> Die derrn Kriebln ausm Loden nö



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMhQ1zAt6A8


----------



## angler1996 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

su isses nu mol#h


----------



## honeybee (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hiiiiiier dr kleene von de Randfichten
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inh5laSDDw8


----------



## pennfanatic (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und alle Jahre mal Pommes ruut  wieß


----------



## honeybee (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Und alle Jahre mal Pommes ruut  wieß



Du kannst es ned

Die kanns
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L60VovVB93Q


----------



## angler1996 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heit nimmer, iech gieh its in de forzkapsel:m


----------



## pennfanatic (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also Bratkartoffeln,
Reibekuchen
Und Pommes frites mit Ketchup und majonaise.    

Als übersetzung  

Habe ich früher am liebsten in Belgien gegessen


----------



## honeybee (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> heit nimmer, iech gieh its in de forzkapsel:m



Buchstabe A...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-JDEMo_V4E
:m


----------



## pennfanatic (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Du kannst es ned
> 
> Das ist auch keine Erzgebirge Mundart, sondern rheinisch....
> 
> Mit 3 sich..


----------



## honeybee (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die neuen Tauben von meinem Nachbar gefallen mir...
Ich brauche nun größere Teller:vik:


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ein Schweinegulasch nach Oma Art......snell lecker satt.....#h


----------



## honeybee (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wie schmeckt denn Mufflon?


----------



## Jose (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gleich in arbeit 










honeybee schrieb:


> Wie schmeckt denn Mufflon?




mufflig???? :m


btw., das täubchen ist ne taube


----------



## Franky (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Woran erkennt man, dass die Kanntäng wieder nix war... Surf'n'Turf norddeutsche Art...


----------



## honeybee (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> mufflig???? :m



Ja weis ich ja eben nicht. Ich werde da mal hinfahren und mal 1kg kaufen. Im www gehen da die Meinungen ja auch weit auseinander.

Im übrigen Heeeeerbert......deren Wochenangebot ist Taube.
Das Stück 6,66€ |rolleyes

Und nächste Woche dann Frischlingskeule für für 9,25€/kg


----------



## Jose (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich alter sexist bin natürlich für täubchen :m
taube ist jedenfalls besser als spatz aufm dach!

 mufflon ist wie schaf, etwas kräftiger vielleicht.
bei meiner zubereitung machts keinen unterschied.


----------



## honeybee (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich werd das glaube mal probieren.....also Mufflon. Mit ordentlich Knobi 
(habe ich ja genug)


----------



## silverfish (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute das erste Mal Rosenkohl in dieser Saison


----------



## LOCHI (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

6.66€ :vik:


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



LOCHI schrieb:


> 6.66€ :vik:


_*The Number of the Beast*_


----------



## honeybee (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



LOCHI schrieb:


> 6.66€ :vik:



Das ist ein Geschäft  Normaler Preis. 
Guggst Du hier 

@Silverfish....
Rosenkohl.....auch seeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr lecker.

Bei uns wirds Sonntag den ersten Karpfen geben in der neuen Saison. Freue mich schon riesig drauf.


----------



## Jose (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> ...Bei uns wirds Sonntag den ersten Karpfen geben in der neuen Saison. Freue mich schon riesig drauf.





oops, sorry, da kann ich nicht. müsst ihr alleine...


----------



## honeybee (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> oops, sorry, da kann ich nicht. müsst ihr alleine...



Ach hab Dich doch nicht so. Schön Karpfen blau....


----------



## Jose (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ach hab Dich doch nicht so. Schön Karpfen blau....




herbert blau und karpfen frittiert, das mag gehen :vik:


----------



## jochen68 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> herbert blau und karpfen frittiert, das mag gehen :vik:


"Wollen sie den Fisch blau essen, mein Herr?" "Nein, Herr Ober, bringen sie den Wein erst später!"

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> herbert blau und karpfen frittiert, das mag gehen :vik:



|good:


----------



## pennfanatic (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> heute das erste Mal Rosenkohl in dieser Saison



Das schaut gut aus und lecker!
Rosenkohl liebe ich


----------



## pennfanatic (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> oops, sorry, da kann ich nicht. müsst ihr alleine...



Sehe ich wie José!
Karpfen ist gleich modderfisch


----------



## pennfanatic (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ach hab Dich doch nicht so. Schön Karpfen blau....




Ob blau, grün, gebraten oder gegrilllt.....
Ich nicht!


----------



## Jose (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so, hab fertig und tastatur fettig :m


----------



## pennfanatic (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ojah, lecker!
Miesmuscheln hatte ich auch schon lange nicht mehr!


----------



## Franky (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nicht schnell aber lecker...


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Für Vaddern und mich je eine Haxn, dazu Sauerkraut mit Speck und selbstgemachtes toffelpü mit Camembert


----------



## Jose (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> ...toffelpü...



pan oder kar ? |rolleyes


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Für Vaddern und mich je eine Haxn, dazu Sauerkraut mit Speck und selbstgemachtes toffelpü mit Camembert



Mit camenbert habe ich noch nie gehört, geschweige denn gegessen.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Mit camenbert habe ich noch nie gehört, geschweige denn gegessen.



Weichkäse schälen, kleinschneiden und nach dem Stampfen reintun. Man kann dann auf Butter verzichten. Aber warum sollte man das? ^^

@Jose: als pantheist kommt nur Pan in betracht


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich kenn es auch nur nur mit Butter und/oder einem Schuss sahne und natürlich muskat!


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ich kenn es auch nur nur mit Butter und/oder einem Schuss sahne und natürlich muskat!



Das steht schon so in der Verfassung!


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Genau so ist es!


----------



## Jose (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jetze mal wieder kning.

einige werden da aber an schweinkram denken.







hvhvh*



*häschenvonherbertvonhinten

bin auf schbädsle-diät :q


----------



## Franky (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Milch - oder besser Sahne :m - UND Butter UND Muskat.... :q

Jetzt fällt mir übrigens ein, was ich in meiner Kartoffelsuppe vergessen hab... Naja, kommts eben Sonntag aufn Appelkuchen! :m


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Milch - oder besser Sahne :m - UND Butter UND Muskat.... :q



Ja sichi 

UND Käse


----------



## honeybee (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht sehr lecker aus Herbert......
Gabs nix weiter dazu? Nur die beiden Schenkel?


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Käse muss nicht sein, aber jeder wie er es mag


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Probiers doch erst mal ;-*


----------



## Jose (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Sieht sehr lecker aus Herbert......
> Gabs nix weiter dazu? Nur die beiden Schenkel?



stimmt, Jana.
nach 2 wochen mit hust&nas&bauch&überhaupt sowas von die nase voll und "sehnsucht" nach reinem essen und die muscheln gestern zwar schon lecker aber rezeptmäßig (rheinisch...) auch "denaturiert" war mir heut echt nach "nature". 

häschen hatte rosmarin, salz und schwarzen! pfeffer und knofi, kein öl oder so und das im bratschlauch. hatte da  noch n rest.
häschen ist gar und gebräunt, fleisch furztrocken und lecker.
ist fingerfood.

als beilage gab es wixxi

korrektur: gibt es... muss mich ja fit machen fürs zandernixfangtreffen


für mich ist son kning wie ne kur. die beilage kuriger :m


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wild oder Haus kning?


----------



## jochen68 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Beim Warten auf die Frau einen Steinpilz und zwei Maronen im nahen Busch gefunden. Gab mit Speck und Kräutern ein lecker Rührei zum gesalzenen Butterbrötchen...


----------



## honeybee (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gleich geht die Schwärmerei wieder für den Teller los :q

Und Herbert, was ist Wixxi??????|bigeyes


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Honeybee, bei dir gibt es Haus Kaninchen?
Keine wildkaninchen und keine Hasen? Oder hast du da auch eine quelle?


----------



## Jose (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nix ordinäres, wenn auch übles.

*whisky*

kommt irgendwie aus den 68ern


----------



## honeybee (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Honeybee, bei dir gibt es Haus Kaninchen?
> Keine wildkaninchen und keine Hasen? Oder hast du da auch eine quelle?



Wildkaninchen sind hier rar gesäht. Es gibt in der Nähe eine Fleischerei, die immer mal Wildkaninchen im Angebot haben.

Ansonsten Hauskaninchen.Hatte bis vor kurzen selber welche und nun bekomme ich sie, wenn ich welche brauche von Vereinsmitgliedern. Da weis ich wenigstens wo sie herkommen


----------



## Jose (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Gleich geht die Schwärmerei wieder für den Teller los :q...



nö, ist gebührend abgefeiert



jochen68 schrieb:


> Beim Warten auf die Frau einen Steinpilz und zwei Maronen im nahen Busch gefunden.



glückwunsch, verhaftet als boardferkelkandidat #*42*


zum thema haus- oder wild: ich mag für den hausgebrauch (n wortwitz???) hauskaninchen mehr.
erstens der verfügbarkeit wegen, zweitens des fehlens von schrot und drittens ist wildkning gaaanz was anderes.

mit einem belgischen riesen mach ich einen herbert und drei schlechte esser satt.
mit zwei wildkings noch nicht mal einen herbert :m


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hier sind wildkaninchen und feldhasen auch sehr selten. Und ich werde mich hüten die paar auch noch zu schiessen. Stehen für mich sg,. Unter Naturschutz !
Die haben genug Probleme , da muss kein Jäger noch zusätzlich mit Pulver und Blei eingreifen.


----------



## honeybee (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Hier sind wildkaninchen und feldhasen auch sehr selten. Und ich werde mich hüten die paar auch noch zu schiessen. Stehen für mich sg,. Unter Naturschutz !
> Die haben genug Probleme , da muss kein Jäger noch zusätzlich mit Pulver und Blei eingreifen.



Ich kaufe mir da auch keine...warum auch. 
In unserem Bekanntenkreis sind ja ein paar Jäger, aber so weit ich mitbekommen habe, hat da noch keiner groß Wildkaninchen gehabt. 
Aber sehr wohl schon Dachs, Schwan und Kormoran (alles auch gegessen)


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> nix ordinäres, wenn auch übles.
> 
> *whisky*
> 
> ...


----------



## silverfish (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Freitag is Fischtag !
Schollenfilet mit Gurken.Rote Beete Salat !


----------



## Jose (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ja, so ist gut, auch wenn noch Do!

gibt fürn anglerforum viel zu wenig fisch.
eventuelle ursache: fisch und schbädsle - wie solln das?


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Doch bei den Schwaben weiß man nie


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ja, so ist gut, auch wenn noch Do!
> 
> gibt fürn anglerforum viel zu wenig fisch.
> eventuelle ursache: fisch und schbädsle - wie solln das?



Alles verkappte releaser! :m


----------



## honeybee (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ja, so ist gut, auch wenn noch Do!



Gugg mal auf Deinen Kalender


----------



## Jose (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hab bei unserem schbädsle thomas schon in so einiges reingeschmeckt - erinnere mich aber beim besten willen (beschde willä) an nix mit schbädsle un fisch...


----------



## Jose (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Gugg mal auf Deinen Kalender




OOPS, danke...
mir fehlt nicht nur ein tag irgendwie.
die nächte mit Angina eben, wilde zeiten...

und gleich haben wir samstag und ich muss/darf zum nixfang.

überraschung gelungen #6


----------



## honeybee (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> OOPS, danke...
> mir fehlt nicht nur ein tag irgendwie.
> die nächte mit Angina eben, wilde zeiten...
> 
> ...




So nennt man das also nun.....Nächte mit Angina |bla:
Hätteste mal was gesagt. Hätte ich dir mal bissl rumänisches Teufelszeug geschickt. Meine bessere Hälfte hatte auch einen Anflug einer Angina diese Woche......3-4 Tsuika und weg wars.

Ekelhaftes Zeug, ich musste mittrinken. 

Mich würde ja mal interessieren...wenn man es nicht trinken würde, ob es am nächsten Tag auch merklich besser wäre und am übernächsten Tag weg ist.
Mir hat es ja bisher auch immer geholfen......


----------



## JottU (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> hab bei unserem schbädsle thomas schon in so einiges reingeschmeckt - erinnere mich aber beim besten willen (beschde willä) an nix mit schbädsle un fisch...



Bei uns gabs letzte Woche Lachsnudeln, das denk ich haut auch mit Schbädsle lecker rein.|rolleyes


----------



## Kotzi (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Um den Fischanteil zu erhöhen, gabs heute knusprigen Brat-Barsch mit Kartoffelsalat, wie immer ohne Fotos.


----------



## Ladi74 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo Jana,
hast du ein Dachsrezept?
Ich hab bisher nur "Dachspfeffer" gefunden. 
Hab nen Jäger im Bekanntenkreis, die will nur die Felle und 1x im Jahr gibt er 2Dachse in nem Restaurant ab. 
Der Koch rückt aber das Rezept nicht raus.

Ein Rezept für Waschbär wäre auch nicht schlecht.
Ehe, sie mir die Dachpfannen runter schmeißen, haue ich sie lieber in die Pfanne.


----------



## Jose (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

auf die schnelle


----------



## Ladi74 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke!


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schau mal hier, enthält Dachsbraten und Dachspfefferrezepte sowie so schöne Dinge wie Quallencarpaccio, Hirnkroketten und vielen schaurig schönen Gerichten mehr


----------



## Ladi74 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke!
Dachsbraten hört sich doch gut an!
Das Dachspfeffer-Rezept, was ich gefunden hatte, war aus dem 19.Jh.

Da sieht man mal, was früher alles gegessen worden ist.

Die Quallen und das Hirn muss nicht sein!


----------



## silverfish (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ein Mir bekannter Angler und Hobbykoch macht immer Sauerbraten vom Dachs .
Mit Klössen und Rotkraut , nicht schlecht !#6

Hinterkeule vom Dachs hab ich bei einem Jäger auch schon als Schinken probiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei schmort ein Rinderbraten..


----------



## DrDosenbier (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Pizza Bolognese.... Megafluffige Hackpizza...! Fotos folgen....


----------



## DrDosenbier (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So....war lecker
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## silverfish (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lammhaxe mit Beilage .


----------



## jochen68 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> Lammhaxe mit Beilage .



Uihhh - lecker Lamm hatte ich ewig nicht, kein Wunder, ißt ja die Baggage hier auch nicht |kopfkrat 

Das mag die aber, und das gab es heute abend, Hähnchenfilets mit diversem Gemüse:


----------



## Jose (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Uihhh - lecker Lamm hatte ich ewig nicht, kein Wunder, ißt ja die Baggage hier auch nicht |kopfkrat



ach, und die "Baggage" kriegt keine schönen teller????

nickelig :m


----------



## silverfish (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vom schönen Teller schmeckts ooch nich besser !
Kommt drauf an ,was drauf liegt !

manchmal brauch man gar keine Teller !:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> Vom schönen Teller schmeckts ooch nich besser !
> Kommt drauf an ,was drauf liegt !
> 
> manchmal brauch man gar keine Teller !:q


#6#6#6#6


----------



## silverfish (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Na , was wird das wohl werden ?


----------



## silverfish (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Teil zwo !


----------



## honeybee (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lammhaxe....wie lecker.
Gestern hat mein Lammlieferant angerufen. Jippiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeee ein Nolana Landschaf ist meins plus 4 Wickelnieren. Das wird fein.
Muss mich aber noch 4 Wochen gedulden....

Und was das wird Silverfish....hmm. Hätte fast gesagt Sülze. Aber neee, doch nicht mit Jagdwurst.
Also keine Ahnung.

Sülze muss ich auch noch machen, fällt mir gerade eine. Habe noch nen Wildsaukopf in der Truhe und so Schnippel und Knorpelrester. 
Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat kommt Sülze

Heute gibts erstmal Karpfen blau :m


----------



## Zander Jonny (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Lammhaxe....wie lecker.
> Gestern hat mein Lammlieferant angerufen. Jippiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeee ein Nolana Landschaf ist meins plus 4 Wickelnieren. Das wird fein.
> Muss mich aber noch 4 Wochen gedulden....
> 
> ...



Bääh Karpfen, und dann noch blau #t

So blau kann ich garnicht sein.
Da hilft auch schönsaufen nichts


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

oooohh, da muss ich Jana beispringen!!

Das kann (richtig gemacht) RICHTIG lecker sein - nur Essig/Salzwasser und zu heiss gekocht, dann wirds natürlich nix..

Wurzelgemüse (Zwiebel, Lauch, Sellerie, Karotten und Fenchel) in dünne Streifen als Beilage schneiden und kurz im Essig-Salzwasser blanchieren und gleich abkühlen.

Den Rest Gemüse (200 Gramm auf 1 l Wasser) einfach mit dem Wasser aufkochen, dazu Lorbeer, Nelke, nen Sternanis und Senfsaat. 

Dann Den Karpfen ins kochende Wasser geben, der muss gerade bedeckt sein, Deckel drauf und bei kleinster Hitze gar ziehen lassen oder im Ofen bei knapp 90 Grad (Portionsforelle braucht 15 - 20 min., 3 Pfund-Satzer normal so 40 - 60 min..)

Gemüse in viel Butter anschwenken, salzen und pfeffern und mit einem Schuss (richtigen) Balsamico ablöschen, so dass die Butter das bindet und aufnimmt. 

Dann braucht man auch keine Soße mehr extra oder Butter

Dazu entweder ganz klassisch Salzkartoffel, oder ein ganz einfaches Kartoffelgratin (nur Sahne, Muskat, Knobi (WENIG!) Salz und Kartoffelscheiben bei 180 Grad im Ofen backen)


----------



## honeybee (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wurzelgemüse gibts bei uns ohne Fenchel. Nur Sellerie, Porree, Möhren und eine Zwiebel.
Ansonsten ist die Zubereitung so ähnlich. 
Und Kartoffeln dazu.....

Meine damalige Schwiegermutter hatte Karpfen immer mit einer braunen Soße gemacht. Mit Soßenkuchen und Schwarzbier. War auch lecker.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Probier mal mit Fenchel. Lohnt sich 

1 Teil Sellerie, 2 Teile Lauch, 2 Teile Zwiebel, 1 Teil Karotte, 1/2 - 1 Teil Fenchel und davon dann 200 Gramm pro L zum Brühe zum schmecken bringen und der Rest halt feingeschnitten wie beschrieben als Gemüse (kannste pro Portion (je nach Esser) auch 150  -300 Gramm rechnen als Beilage) ..


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nochn Tipp:
Fond nach kochen dann einfrosten (ohne Gemüse, abpassiert) und beim nächsten Fisch wieder als Grundlage - wird nicht schlechter ;-))


----------



## honeybee (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Als Beilage esse ich das nur.....aber auch nur die Karotten, Porree und die Zwiebel. Und das auch nicht wirklich viel davon
Aber man brauchts halt für den Geschmack.


----------



## JottU (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenns bei mir Karpfen blau gibt, dann auch so wie Thomas. Das gar ziehen lassen ist dabei wohl das wichtigste. Schon wenn er köchelt hast du meist verloren.
Dazu gibts Meerrettichsoße.


----------



## honeybee (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wir legen ihn sogar am Vorabend noch in einen Gewürzsud ein. 
Und nur ziehen ist ja normal.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Und nur ziehen ist ja normal.


Hab ja mal lange genug von Kochkursen etc. gelebt:
Wenn Du wüsstest, was beim Kochen für manche "normal" ist........


----------



## silverfish (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nu iss der grosse Pott auch schon wieder Geschichte !
Diese Fressäcke aber auch !


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

;-)))))))))))


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> Nu iss der grosse Pott auch schon wieder Geschichte !
> Diese Fressäcke aber auch !


war das eine wurst-suppe?

bei uns heute:m was könnte das werden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da wird Dein Dackel heute aber im Nebenzimmer schlafen (wollen) ;-)))


----------



## ollidaiwa (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ausgewogene, speckfreie, vegetarische Krankenkost: Gemüsebratling mit Brokoli und Petersillienkartoffeln.
Das Wetter ist auch mies.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schbeggfrei ... brrrrr.........
Davon ab siehts nicht schlecht aus....

Und wenn "Kranken"kost:
Gute Besserung


----------



## silverfish (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oh sorry ! Hätte wohl doch die Zitronenscheiben und die Sahne zur Soljanka zeigen sollen !|wavey:


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> Oh sorry ! Hätte wohl doch die Zitronenscheiben und die Sahne zur Soljanka zeigen sollen !|wavey:


....und das Rezept nach Mamas Art.... her damit;-))|wavey:


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> Oh sorry ! Hätte wohl doch die Zitronenscheiben und die Sahne zur Soljanka zeigen sollen !|wavey:



Das Cgappi war aussagekräftig genug 
Ganz grundsätzlich: borchtsch statt soljanka!


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Ausgewogene, speckfreie, vegetarische Krankenkost: Gemüsebratling mit Brokoli und Petersillienkartoffeln.
> Das Wetter ist auch mies.



Deine Frau will dich vergiften! Wie soll man speckfrei genesen?


----------



## honeybee (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kannst auch gerne mein Soljanka Rezept bekommen......

Wurst- und Schinkenabschnitte bunt gemixt vom Fleischer des Vertrauens.
Diese klein schneiden und mit reichlich Zwiebel anbraten. 
Saure Gurke auch kleinschneiden und kurz mit dünsten.
Ein Glas Letscho dazu geben. Gut umrühren. Abschmecken und nochmal würzen.
Mit Tomatenmarkt und Wasser auffüllen. (man kann auch Ketchup nehmen) Sollte nicht zu flüssig sein.

Ich nehme oft Rostbrätel und Roster die vom Braten übrig sind und mache Soljanka draus. Oder hole mir eben wie oben geschrieben An- bzw. Abschnitte.
Soljanka ist ja im Grunde nix weiter wie Resteverwertung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Deine Frau will dich vergiften! Wie soll man speckfrei genesen?


Bruder im Geischde!!

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Ausgewogene, speckfreie, vegetarische Krankenkost...




... davon wird doch jede/r krank :vik:


----------



## honeybee (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Abendbrotzeit


----------



## ollidaiwa (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Deine Frau will dich vergiften! Wie soll man speckfrei genesen?
---------------------------------------------------------------

glaub ich auch. Aber das Abendbrot war auch ohne Speck lecker.

Danke der Genesungswünsche.


----------



## daci7 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> Lammhaxe mit Beilage .



Hmmm - Lammhaxe!
Ich hatte im Sommer  für eine Feier von meinem Cousin ein älteres Lamm im Ganzen geschenkt bekommen (knapp 30kg Schlachtgewicht).
Aus dem Großteil wurden Spießchen zum Grillen aber aus dem "Rest", sprich Rippchen, Haxen und andere Knochenteile wurden zwei richtig geile Dutch Oven Abende!
Da tropft mir jetz noch der Zahn, wenn ich daran denke!


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

älteres lamm nennt sich evtl. hammel :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> älteres lamm nennt sich evtl. hammel :m


naja, 30 kg (je nachdem, Lebend- oder Schlachtgewicht) ist noch kein Hammel, bestenfalls ein Hämmelchen ;-))


----------



## Franky (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

An 'nem Soljanka-Rezept wäre ich auch interessiert! #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Soljanka = Reschdlesssubb???


----------



## honeybee (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Franky .. meins steht auf Seite 893....


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da gugg - Jana versorgt uns!


----------



## JottU (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja, stimmt so.
Feuer fehlt mir da nur noch. Darf ruhig bisschen brennen beim essen.
Für die Weicheier steht dann immer noch ein Becher Sauerrahm mit auf dem Tisch.


----------



## honeybee (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



JottU schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt so.
> Feuer fehlt mir da nur noch. Darf ruhig bisschen brennen beim essen.
> Für die Weicheier steht dann immer noch ein Becher Sauerrahm mit auf dem Tisch.



Verändern kann es ja jeder nach seinem Gusto. Der eine will mehr Letscho, der andere weniger. Der nächste will keine Saure Gurken, der andere viel.
Ich schütte meist noch etwas Brühe von den Gurken mit ran und gebe noch etwas Knobi hinzu.

Aber alles immer "frei Schnauze". Schmecken muss es.....


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...saure gurken hab ich verstanden.
der rest nitschewo.

und soljanka, seite 393 - find ich nicht... welcher #post?

noch klingt soljanka für mich wie lubjanka


----------



## honeybee (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oooooooh falsche Seite.....Seite 893

Letscho. Kennste wirklich nicht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

scharf mit viel Gurke ist auch meines (Eltern meiner ersten Freundin sind 61 aus Thüringen ausgebüxt, da hab ich das kennen gelernt)..


----------



## honeybee (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> scharf mit viel Gurke ist auch meines (Eltern meiner ersten Freundin sind 61 aus Thüringen ausgebüxt, da hab ich das kennen gelernt)..



Das ist auch echt lecker. 
Kann man auch mal in nem großen Kessel machen, wenn man ne ganze Meute zu versorgen hat.
Der obligatorische Klecks Saure Sahne und ein Spritzer Zitrone gehören dazu.
Zu DDR Zeiten war es eine typische Vorspeise in den Gaststätten (neben Würzfleisch)


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Oooooooh falsche Seite.....Seite 893
> 
> Letscho. Kennste wirklich nicht?



nö.
wenns in den süden geht bieg ich immer nach rechts ab, ha: westlich...
atlantik und iberisch, nix mimimeer und "güvetsch".


jau, verbockt ich bin :g
alt und stur :m



@Jana, wir müssen ostwest reden: was ist würzfleisch?

sorry, bin manchmal etwas großmäulig, mein größtes ist aber das lecker-


----------



## silverfish (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Für Alle ,die noch was an gewicht verlieren wollen (müssen )
und trotzdem was schönes sehen wollen !:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

abnehmen???

Ich versteh nicht..........


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> abnehmen???
> 
> Ich versteh nicht..........



hat sich einer in nen strickkurs verirrt?  :g


----------



## silverfish (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vorspeise Garnelencocktail danach Salat und Hauptspeise Spagetti Carbonara. Oh Gott , muss mir noch wat fieset zum Nachtisch einfallen lassen ,sonst kommt diese Frau jeden Sonntag zu mir !:q


----------



## honeybee (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> @Jana, wir müssen ostwest reden: was ist würzfleisch?
> 
> sorry, bin manchmal etwas großmäulig, mein größtes ist aber das lecker-



Würzfleisch....ist auch ganz einfach

Ragout fin wird ja eigentlich aus Kalbsfleisch gemacht.
Aus Ermangelung dessen zu DDR Zeiten wurde dann aus Ragout Fin eben Würzfleisch. Man nahm dazu Geflügel oder Schweinefleisch.

Ich selber mache das auch sehr gerne und nehme meist Hühnchen dazu. Und natürlich nur die Worcestersauce Dresdener Art.....alles andere schmeckt nicht.


----------



## silverfish (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> hat sich einer in nen strickkurs verirrt?  :g



Du Jeck ! Du bess doch dä Fründ vonne sching Dellere !


----------



## honeybee (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was issn da dunkles auf den Spaghetti Carbonara?

Was fieses als Nachtisch? 
Ananas des Ostens wäre doch was (süß-sauer eingelegter Kürbis).....das ist sowas von bäääääh


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> ...Aus Ermangelung ...



aus "nix" was machen, da zieh ich schon immer meinen hut.


----------



## honeybee (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> aus "nix" was machen, da zieh ich schon immer meinen hut.



Ich fand das gar nicht so schlecht. Da war Weihnachten wenigstens noch was besonders wenn man mal paar ordentliche Orangen hatte....und nicht nur Fidel Castro´s Strohblumen (Kuba Orangen-meist grün und stohig)

Generell freute man sich auf Saisonale Sachen wesentlich mehr und es wurde eigentlich fast nur saisonal gekocht.
Jetzt bekommt man ja alles das ganze Jahr zu kaufen, wenn man das will.

Meine Großeltern sind z.B. immer ins benachbarte Ausland (Tschechien) gefahren und haben dort Kiloweise Fleisch eingekauft. Weil es dort preiswerter war und es eben dort Fleisch (frisches) gab.
Dann wurde alles fertig eingekocht. 
Ich kann mich erinnern, das ich mal in die Kaufhalle musste um Suppenfleisch zu kaufen. Da hab ich aber nen Anschiss bekommen als ich zuhause war. Es klebten Fliegeneier drauf.

Privater Fleischer.....Samstag vormittag. Da stand man gute 2 Stunden an um dann gesagt zu bekommen, das es kein Rouladenfleisch mehr gibt.
Heute ist das unvorstellbar


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Was issn da dunkles auf den Spaghetti Carbonara?...



das karbonisierte? :q:q:q


----------



## silverfish (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Was issn da dunkles auf den Spaghetti Carbonara?
> 
> Was fieses als Nachtisch?
> Ananas des Ostens wäre doch was (süß-sauer eingelegter Kürbis).....das ist sowas von bäääääh



Jana , ick kann nur dunkel ! Carbonade heisst ja Fleischsauce .
Die gibbet bei mir nur in dunkel !
Liegt bestimmt daran ,daß ich auch aus Dunkeldeutschland komme.|supergri

Kürbis , nääää ,schon der Gedanke an det saure Gelumpe, womit se uns immer inne Schulspeisung gequält haben,zieht mir alle geschmacksnerven zusammen.


----------



## honeybee (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> Kürbis , nääää ,schon der Gedanke an det saure Gelumpe, womit se uns immer inne Schulspeisung gequält haben,zieht mir alle geschmacksnerven zusammen.



Hallo? Du wolltest was fieses und ich habe Dir was fieses genannt.
Ist wohl zu fies nun? :q


----------



## silverfish (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jana, mir darfs ruhig schmecken , nur die Dame soll nich denken ,sie bekommt Honig um die Backen geschmiert !|abgelehn


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> nur die Dame soll nich denken ,sie bekommt Honig um die Backen geschmiert !|abgelehn


Warum kochste dann für die ?


----------



## Franky (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Jana:
Daaaaaaaaanke! Aber mach sowas mit Seitenzahlen niicht so spät am Abend mit mir, wenn ich nur dieses sch... Tablettendings hab. Ich musste erst mal die Anzahl Trööts pro Seite runerschraubern, damit ich so viel Seiten bekomme  :q Ist gesichert!!!! In Post #8930 :m


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



thomas9904 schrieb:


> warum kochste dann für die ?



bumm! Bumm! Bumm!


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> Jana, mir darfs ruhig schmecken , nur die Dame soll nich denken ,sie bekommt Honig um die Backen geschmiert !|abgelehn




schaugst du hier

verhaftet :vik:


----------



## Franky (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> bumm! Bumm! Bumm!



Hey... das ist mein Spruch... :q
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4721226&postcount=18516
Und folgende... . :q


----------



## silverfish (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum kochste dann für die ?



Thomas ,eigentlich hatte ich alles nur für MICH vorbereitet.

Hatte heut mittag ja schon Junior und Kumpels abgefüttert.

Aber ,da meine Eltern mir Manieren beigebracht haben, konnte ich sie ja nicht im Regen stehen lassen ,wo sie schon mal vorbei kam und den Geruch wahr genommen hatte.
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> Aber ,da meine Eltern mir Manieren beigebracht haben, konnte ich sie ja nicht im Regen stehen lassen ,wo sie schon mal vorbei kam und den Geruch wahr genommen hatte.
> #h


Was hattest Du nur für Eltern, Du Armer...??

2 Mädels?


----------



## silverfish (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was hattest Du nur für Eltern, Du Armer...??

2 Mädels?


Meinste die hätten mir Angeln beigebracht ???


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hmmmmmmmmmmm, seltsam das alles.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vergiss nicht, Du hast angefangen!



silverfish schrieb:


> Für Alle ,die noch was an gewicht verlieren wollen (müssen )
> und trotzdem was schönes sehen wollen !:q





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> abnehmen???
> 
> Ich versteh nicht..........



:q:q:q


----------



## bombe20 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Verändern kann es ja jeder nach seinem Gusto. Ich schütte meist noch etwas Brühe von den Gurken mit ran und gebe noch etwas Knobi hinzu. Aber alles immer "frei Schnauze". Schmecken muss es.....


genau so sieht es aus. bei mir kommen beispielsweise noch kapern nebst flüßigkeit mit  an die soljanka. ansonsten wächst diese suppe beim kochen.

hier mein rezept (ungefähr genau) vom wochenende:

zutaten:
- gemüsebrühe, etwa 1,5l, aus einem bund suppengrün (kleinschnippeln) 
  + zwei lorbeerblätter 
- räucherspeck!!! (kleinschnippeln)
- öl zum braten (rapsöl)
- ein kg gemischtes goulasch (kleinschnippeln)
- eine fleischwurst (kleinschnippeln)
- ein stück kaßler (kleinschnippeln)
- fünf große zwiebeln (grob schnippeln)
- drei, vier knoblauchzehen (kleinschnippeln)
- zwei gläser rinderfond (jütro)
- zwei packungen passierte tomaten
- eine dose geschählte tomaten (kleinschnippeln)
- ein glas gewürzgurken (kleinschnippeln) + ca. hie hälfte des wassers
- ein glas kapern 
- 500g champignons (kleinschnippeln)
- sechs große mohrrüben (schählen, schnippeln)
- 500g paprika (kleinschnippeln)
- salatgurke (schählen, schnippeln)
- ca. ein kg kartoffeln (schählen, schnippeln)
- 1/2 tube tomatenmark
- salz, pfeffer, zucker, paprika rosenscharf und edelsüß, majoran, beifuß, 
  kümmel
- gewürze nach geschmack und vorlieben
- zwei bis drei kochbiere
- gute musik

bei großen mengen brate ich separat an und fülle dann in einen großen 10l-topf um:

- speck auslassen
- goulasch, wurst, kaßler, zwiebeln und knoblauch nacheinander anbraten 
  dass alles ein bisschen farbe bekommt, zwiebeln und knoblauch glasig
- halbe tube tomatenmark, zwei gehäufte tl paprika rosenscharf und 5-6 
  gehäufte tl paptika edelsüß mit anrösten
- mit rinderfond und gemüsebrühe + gekochtes gemüse ablöschen
- passierte tomaten, geschählte tomaten mit saft hinzugeben
- kapern und gewürzgurken mit saft dazu
- nach und nach das frischgemüse dazugeben
- nach belieben würzen
- so lange simmern lassen, bis das goulaschfleisch mürbe ist
- gewünschte konsistenz mit wasser oder einkochen herstellen
- abschmecken und fertig


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

habhaftes Rezept ;-))


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> habhaftes Rezept ;-))



hahaha



bombe20 schrieb:


> genau so sieht es aus. bei mir kommen beispielsweise noch kapern nebst flüßigkeit mit  an die soljanka. ansonsten wächst diese suppe beim kochen.
> 
> hier mein rezept (ungefähr genau) vom wochenende:
> 
> ...





hahaha


fürs vorexamen musste ich weniger lesen

hahaha
:q:q:q:q


----------



## bombe20 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> fürs vorexamen musste ich weniger lesen


wohl wahr! ich wollte das "rezept" aber möglichst genau wiedergeben, damit jeder nach seiner facon davon abweichen kann. auch wenn eine bohnensuppe daraus wird...


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und warum ess ich als altsingle nur dosenfutter?
Ich bin zu faul um was frisches zu kochen


----------



## Jose (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> wohl wahr! ich wollte das "rezept" aber möglichst genau wiedergeben, damit jeder nach seiner facon davon abweichen kann. auch wenn eine bohnensuppe daraus wird...




nimms mir bitte nicht übel - ich dank dir sogar - hab ne viertelstunde mich vor gackern nicht eingekriegt


----------



## zandertex (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich glaube ich stell hier auch bald mal was ein..............muss nur den dosenöffer wieder finden.:q


----------



## bombe20 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> nimms mir bitte nicht übel - ich dank dir sogar - hab ne viertelstunde mich vor gackern nicht eingekriegt


dir nehm ich sowieso nichts mehr krumm! du scheinst ein spezieller typ zu sein, dessen anwesenheit ich mittlerweile hier im board sehr schätze.
nur raffe ich deinen post nicht. zumindest nicht, ohne bei *meiner* auflösung jemanden auf den schlips zu treten.
ich denke wir lassen es dabei bewenden und widmen uns kommenden gerichten.


----------



## Zander Jonny (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> dir nehm ich sowieso nichts mehr krumm! du scheinst ein spezieller typ zu sein, dessen anwesenheit ich mittlerweile hier im board sehr schätze.
> nur raffe ich deinen post nicht. zumindest nicht, ohne bei *meiner* auflösung jemanden auf den schlips zu treten.
> ich denke wir lassen es dabei bewenden und widmen uns kommenden gerichten.



:q Ja sehr speziell, er ist sozusagen der Spezialist unter den speziellen Typen :vik:


----------



## pennfanatic (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

.........muss nur den dosenöffer wieder finden.:q[/QUOTE]

Den hab ich immer bei der hand


----------



## Franky (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Penny, Du bist ein altes Ferkel!!! :q:q:q:q


----------



## Justsu (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Abendessen von Samstag:vik:

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

draussen ist alles klasse (ausser grasen) ;-)


----------



## Franky (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ganz bestimmt DAS Zeugs nicht... Mir wird schon beim Öffnen der Dose übel....


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mit viel Schbegg däd au des gea!


Zudem erinnerts an Jugendzeiten...


----------



## Franky (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Never! Das Zeuchs kam bei mir NIE auf den Brenner!! Erbsensuppe (95% ) Gulaschsuppe und "Feuertopf" (Bohnsopp ) aber nie diese Raffiollis!!!


----------



## pennfanatic (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Besondere suppenmarke die du bevorzugst oder selber gekocht?


----------



## Justsu (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also bei mir kommt Bohnsopp ganz sicher nicht auf den Brenner, die kommt maximal in den Tee!#6

Ansonsten jeder wie er mag, ich finde den Dosenfraß generell alles andere als berauschend aber nach zwei Tagen Schmuddelwetter beim Karpfenangeln ist alles geil, Hauptsache warm!


----------



## Kochtopf (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Never! Das Zeuchs kam bei mir NIE auf den Brenner!! Erbsensuppe (95% ) Gulaschsuppe und "Feuertopf" (Bohnsopp ) aber nie diese Raffiollis!!!



Diese Nudelsuppe oder Spaghetti aus der Dose sind echt fies, aber was hast du gegen Ravioli? Immer wenn ich die am Wasser esse schaltet mein Körper in den Open Air Modus (Durst, Klamotten stören und ich hör nicht mehr richtig)


----------



## sprogoe (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Justsu schrieb:


> Also bei mir kommt Bohnsopp ganz sicher nicht auf den Brenner, die kommt maximal in den Tee!#6



und bei mir kommt kein Tee auf den Tisch;...

ich bin doch kein Teegernseer.#d

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Franky (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Besondere suppenmarke die du bevorzugst oder selber gekocht?



Meistens Buss... :q Selberkochen war damals noch nich so in 
Erbsensuppe, Linsensuppe, Texas-Eintopf oder Graupensuppe waren ok...



Justsu schrieb:


> Also bei mir kommt Bohnsopp ganz sicher nicht auf den Brenner, die kommt maximal in den Tee!#6
> 
> Ansonsten jeder wie er mag, ich finde den Dosenfraß generell alles andere als berauschend aber nach zwei Tagen Schmuddelwetter beim Karpfenangeln ist alles geil, Hauptsache warm!



"Düsse Bohnsopp" kömmt bei mi op de Vanille-Eis! In den Tee gehört Rum - und neben Kluntjes oder Kandis nur Rum und vielleicht Sahne. Keine Rosinen... :q:q



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Diese Nudelsuppe oder Spaghetti aus der Dose sind echt fies, aber was hast du gegen Ravioli? Immer wenn ich die am Wasser esse schaltet mein Körper in den Open Air Modus (Durst, Klamotten stören und ich hör nicht mehr richtig)



Nee Alex - gegen Dosenraviolis habe und hatte ich nix wirksames! Selbstgemachte Raviolis oder Raviolonis sind der Hammer (Füllung Fleisch, Kürbis, Spinat etc), aber dieses Zeugs da inne Dose mit ominöser Ekelfüllung hab ich nie nich runterbekommen!


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Maggi Ravioli auser Dose.(mit fleischfüllung - diabolo;-).......... anbraten.

die sosse aufpeppen mit knofi - salz - pfeffer-usw

wir bekommen Franky noch:q:q


|wavey:


----------



## Franky (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Never ever! :m


----------



## honeybee (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ravioli aus der Dose.......iss ja eklig.

@Siggi
Tegernseer Spezial ist aber ober lecker


----------



## Jose (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

frische kartoffelsuppe mit klosterwienerle


----------



## honeybee (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> frische kartoffelsuppe mit klosterwienerle



Ohhh das ist natürlich auch mal wieder ne Idee. Kartoffelsuppe.....werde ich die Woche mal machen.:m


----------



## Franky (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> frische kartoffelsuppe mit klosterwienerle



Hätte ich Freitach, gestern und heute den Rest :m


----------



## Ladi74 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kartoffelsuppe gabs bei uns am WE.
Aber dazu, ist Maggi ein MUSS!

@Jana, wg.dem Suppenfleisch
Kennst doch sicher noch den Spruch:
Das Fleisch geht in den Westen, die Knochen nach Polen. Aber, die Sch... bleibt hier!


----------



## daci7 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wo hier das ganze Winteressen aufgetischt wird - hier gibts dann Heute Ähzezupp! Geil!


----------



## honeybee (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Ladi74 schrieb:


> @Jana, wg.dem Suppenfleisch
> Kennst doch sicher noch den Spruch:
> Das Fleisch geht in den Westen, die Knochen nach Polen. Aber, die Sch... bleibt hier!



Ja so war es leider.....aber auch wir sind groß geworden :m
Ich kann mich sogar noch erinnern, das manche ihr Fleisch in der Freibank geholt hatten.


----------



## Jose (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> frische kartoffelsuppe mit klosterwienerle





Franky schrieb:


> Hätte ich Freitach, gestern und heute den Rest :m



hmmm, also freitag sonntag und montag...

und samstag? essen gewesen? bekocht worden?
oder die ät? :q


----------



## sprogoe (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Siggi
Tegernseer Spezial ist aber ober lecker[/QUOTE]

Stimmt Jana,
der einzige Tee den ich mag, ist Tee mit Schaum; sprich Hopfentee.#6

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schöne Ochsenbrust bekommen, dazu rotschalige Ramona.
Gibt 2 Tage Kardofflschnids und Schbädsle..


----------



## Franky (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> hmmm, also freitag sonntag und montag...
> 
> und samstag? essen gewesen? bekocht worden?
> oder die ät? :q



Spaghetti Polonaise


----------



## silverfish (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wie vor 40 Jahren inne Schulspeisung .Makkaroni , gebratene Jagdwurst und süsse Tomatensauce!
Es war nich alles schlecht !:vik:
Zum Nachtisch Marmorkuchen mit Vanillesauce . #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Apropos Kuchen mit Nüllensoße - wer mal richtig sündigen will:

Gut daumendicke Scheibe von Weihnachtsstollen schneiden.

Nicht zu wenig Butter in der Pfanne braun aufschäumen lassen, da dann den Stollen schnell von beiden Seiten anbraten, auf einen Teller und da dann kalte Vanillesoße dazu.

Endgeile Kalorienbombe..


----------



## Jose (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...ich mach mich jetzt an ne tarte aux pommes, ans backen, nicht ans schlemmen


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gut gemacht ist das geschlemmt..


----------



## pennfanatic (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> Wie vor 40 Jahren inne Schulspeisung .Makkaroni , gebratene Jagdwurst und süsse Tomatensauce!
> 
> 
> Süsse Tomatensauce?
> ...


----------



## Franky (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Apropos Kuchen mit Nüllensoße - wer mal richtig sündigen will:
> 
> Gut daumendicke Scheibe von Weihnachtsstollen schneiden.
> 
> ...



Kommt ungefähr auf die Hälfte von Klaben mit Butteraufstrich und Zucker...


----------



## bombe20 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Süsse Tomatensauce? Dann lieber mit chili


dann wäre die soße aber nicht mehr für die schulspeisung geeignet.
die gibts bei uns dank meiner kinder regelmäßig. die zubereitung dauert keine fünf minuten. ein feuerwerk köstlicher aromen!


----------



## Jose (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> gut gemacht ist das geschlemmt..



und wie... #6

ist jetzt fertig, der backofen macht nicht so richtig das was er soll.

geht aber irgendwie.


was ich bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft habe ist die nervige puzzelei, die apfelscheiben fein säuberlich schuppig zu legen.

am geschmack tuts aber nix.

jetzt zappeln, bis endlich abgekühlt.

ps: der "bräunungsgrad" ist noch ohne verbrannt-geschmack.

und er suppt nicht, siehe anschnitt 


nebenbei: was ich in meiner schwäbischer-apfelkuchen-recherche gelernt hab, hab ich auch hier gemacht: die gefettete form nochmal mit mehl überstäuben.

ist der bringer. alles geht ohne zänkische kleberei aus der form. einfach gut der tipp.

thomas, bist ja koch und kein bäcker (selbstinfo), aber haste nen tipp, wo man mit dem kreisförmigen belegen beginnt? ich war immer außen nach innen - scheint mir aber irgendwie murks - jedenfalls wirds das hin zur mitte.


----------



## Tischbein (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Goldbrassen sind zahlreich aber recht klein?
 Dann haut sie zusammen in nen großen Topf mit Tomatensoße rein.
 Andere Meeresfrüchte dazu das passt gut.


----------



## JottU (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oh nee, gestern vergessen das Fleisch aus der Friere zu nehmen. |gr:
Dann halt stattdessen  Kartoffelstampf, Rüherei und Gurkensalat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich lach, ich schlapp - bei mir (Glaubt KEINER; ich weiss) gibts morgen auch fleischlos....

Bewusst allerdings ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hoffe du meinst Grüne Soße (natürlich auf nordhessische Art)


----------



## Welpi (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich lach, ich schlapp - bei mir (Glaubt KEINER; ich weiss) gibts morgen auch fleischlos....
> 
> Bewusst allerdings ;-)


Schbädsle mit Soß? Da lacht niemand, ein all-time-classic


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

grins - schdimmd, aber noi ;-))

Bulgurbratlinge (schiefgegangenes Experiment, viel Bulgur über, also Bratlinge draus gemacht) mit Kardofflsalaad (rotschalige Ramona dafür testen)... 

Bin noch am überlegen, nochmal einkaufen zu gehen, a baar Schbeggwürfala hole....


----------



## Welpi (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der Weg lohnt sich definitiv...a Schbegg ghört einfach in an K-Salat


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

neee, für die Bulgurteile....


----------



## Welpi (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> neee, für die Bulgurteile....


Ahsoooo 

Ich hab auf Anfrage vom Frauchen grad mein Abendessen für morgen bestellt...mal was leichtes...Leberwürst mit Kraut und Rösti (schöön resch, scheixx aufs Acrylamid)....*vorfreu*


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rot- oder Sauerkraut. Ich hoffe Sauerkraut. Rotkraut hasse ich wie die Pest!


----------



## Welpi (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Natürlich Sauerkraut! Blaukraut passt da gaaar net ...des gibts zu die Rouladen


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lecker!
Egal ob Kohl oder rindsrouladen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Rot- oder Sauerkraut. Ich hoffe Sauerkraut. Rotkraut hasse ich wie die Pest!



dann musste da jetzt durch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es köchelt der erste Hafen (ca 7.5 l) mit Blaukraut dieses Jahr.
> 
> Nach bewährtem Rezept mit Schmalz, Zwiebeln, Rotwein, Essig, Preisselbeeren, meiner Gewürzmischung und Zucker...
> 
> Braucht noch 2 - 3 Tage - freu mich schon drauf....





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gehen knapp 8 l rein.
> Fertig gekocht/gewürzt (der "Glanz" ist genügend Schweineschmalz), wird die näxten 2 - 3 Tage jeweils noch 4 - 5 mal am Tag aufgekocht.
> 
> Dann portioniert und ab in Froster für stressige Tage


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kannst du meiner Frau anbieten.für mich gehört das in die sondermülltonne


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> .für mich gehört das in die sondermülltonne


So solltest Du aber nicht über Deine Frau reden/schreiben....


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die mag aber rotkohl


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fleischlos geht schon, wenn es dann Fisch ist


----------



## Zander Jonny (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fleisch Fleisch Fleisch könnt ihr auch noch was anderes |kopfkrat bei mir gab es vorhin kartoffelstampf mit Zaziki und Gurkensalat.

Achso, und richtig fette Buletten :m


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Stimmt ist ja auch kein Fleisch....


----------



## silverfish (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auch vergessen den Thunfisch aus dem Gefrierer zu legen.#q
Da musste Leberkäs und Gänseei herhalten.
Und ich kann mich später über den Thunfisch hermachen.


----------



## ollidaiwa (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ohne Speck! Brokkolisalat mit Avocado, Cocktailtomaten, roten Zwiebeln und Oliven.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> grins - schdimmd, aber noi ;-))
> 
> Bulgurbratlinge (schiefgegangenes Experiment, viel Bulgur über, also Bratlinge draus gemacht) mit Kardofflsalaad (rotschalige Ramona dafür testen)...
> 
> Bin noch am überlegen, nochmal einkaufen zu gehen, a baar Schbeggwürfala hole....



Doch Schbegg gekauft  (komm irgendwie nie dran vorbei...)....
:g:g:g


Gibt ne kalte Quark/Schmand/Schbegg/Zwiwwl-Soß zu Bulgurteilen und Kardofflsalaad..
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Franky (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bulgurteile???????? Nennt sich das dann nicht Couscous? :q


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich lehne kalte Saucen als nicht Mastgerecht ab


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Bulgurteile???????? Nennt sich das dann nicht Couscous? :q


s.o.....



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich lehne kalte Saucen als nicht Mastgerecht ab


Lauwarmer Kardofflslaad, heisse Bulgurteile und kalte Schbegg/Quark (20%) und Schmand (30%) Soße würde auch Dich mästen - glaubs mir ;-))


----------



## ollidaiwa (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

zum sattsehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

na also - geht doch ;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > grins - schdimmd, aber noi ;-))
> ...



Ich hätt mich besser kennen müssen -  zuerst mal Schbegg grob gewürfelt, in der Pfanne kross ausgelassen und dann ins Sieb (Fett auffangen, spätere Verwendung)..

















Dann das fertige Essen:








......................und warum ich mich hätte besser kennen sollen:
*SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH* war in den Bulgurteilen auch schon Schbegg drin ;-)))))

Also dopppelte Ladung heute...
:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

*punish your toilet*


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

;-)))))))))

Schbegg rulez!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bombe20 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

meine mami stammt aus thüringen und dort gab es ein essen, dass nannte sich "stipp in die pfann". gabelgerechte speckstücke wurden kross in der pfanne ausgelassen und die pfanne kam in die mitte des tisches. mit der gabel wurde dann ein stück speck und ein mundgerechtes stück brot aufgepiekt, in das fett gestippt und gegessen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> meine mami stammt aus thüringen und dort gab es ein essen, dass nannte sich "stipp in die pfann". gabelgerechte speckstücke wurden kross in der pfanne ausgelassen und die pfanne kam in die mitte des tisches. mit der gabel wurde dann ein stück speck und ein mundgerechtes stück brot aufgepiekt, in das fett gestippt und gegessen.


haaaach

träääääuuuuuummmmm

schmaaaaaaaaaaacht...........

Gutes kann so einfach sein!!


----------



## Jose (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> meine mami stammt aus thüringen und dort gab es ein essen, dass nannte sich "stipp in die pfann". gabelgerechte speckstücke wurden kross in der pfanne ausgelassen und die pfanne kam in die mitte des tisches. mit der gabel wurde dann ein stück speck und ein mundgerechtes stück brot aufgepiekt, in das fett gestippt und gegessen.





schmeckt







































nach schweren handverletzungen :vik:


----------



## ollidaiwa (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich habe jetzt mal einen Test gemacht: Fotos auf denen  gesundes Essen zu sehen ist werden nicht mal halb so häufig angeguckt, als wenn man einfach nur Bilder von ausgelassenem Speck reinstellt.#c


----------



## silverfish (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja mei , is denn heute der Schbeggdoog ?


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Speck ist doch gesund


----------



## Jose (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt mal einen Test gemacht: Fotos auf denen  gesundes Essen zu sehen ist werden nicht mal halb so häufig angeguckt, als wenn man einfach nur Bilder von ausgelassenem Speck reinstellt.#c




liegt evtl daran, dass nach dem erbrechen die augen so feucht sind, dass man nochmal schauen muss.



bei mir gibts _*Broiler*_ im Backofen gebraten mit pü.
(gruß an die brüder&schwestern...)


----------



## bombe20 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich habe gerade mal nachgesehen. "stipp in die pann" gibt es als rezept wirklich, allerdings mit milch, mehl und ei neben dem speck. was es nicht alles gibt? man lernt nie aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Speck ist doch gesund


:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt mal einen Test gemacht: Fotos auf denen  gesundes Essen zu sehen ist werden nicht mal halb so häufig angeguckt, als wenn man einfach nur Bilder von ausgelassenem Speck reinstellt.#c


ALLES Essen ist gleich gesund....

Nur die Menge machts gesünder oder ungesünder..

Jeder Mensch hat nen anderen Stoffwechsel und braucht andere Nahrungszusammensetzung und daher ist bei jedem die Menge , wo "ungesund" anfängt, ne andere...

Gesund/Ungesund gibts daher eigentlich nicht (gilt für NORMALE Lebensmittel, nicht Industriemampf)


----------



## bombe20 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> bei mir gibts _*Broiler*_


ich hatte derletzt mal zwei auf eine bierdose gesetzt. so verkehrt ist diese methode nicht. schön saftig und geschmeckt hat es auch.


----------



## silverfish (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Speck ausgelassen und in kleinen Schlucken getrunken bewahrt vor Erkältungskrankheiten !!!:vik:

Alte Steinbrucharbeiterweisheit !|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> Speck ausgelassen und in kleinen Schlucken getrunken bewahrt vor Erkältungskrankheiten !!!:vik:
> 
> Alte Steinbrucharbeiterweisheit !|wavey:


Mit Rum mischen!!!!! 
Und wenig Honig und etwas Chili (flüssiger Karamellbauch sozusagen)


GESUND!!!


----------



## Jose (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

viel rum. je mehr rum, desto weniger schbegg :m

magenschonend


----------



## bombe20 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Damit versorgt mich mein Vater regelmäßig. Die andere Hälfte muss ich immer meinem Bruder abgeben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ooooohhhh Mannnn.......................................

schmacht-..........


----------



## honeybee (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> Speck ausgelassen und in kleinen Schlucken getrunken bewahrt vor Erkältungskrankheiten !!!:vik:
> 
> Alte Steinbrucharbeiterweisheit !|wavey:



Damit kommste jetzt.......wo ich mich schon den ganzen Tag mit ner Rüsselseuche herumärgere.
Und ich wunderte mich schon heute früh, wieso mein Rachen so schmerzte......kam vom schnarchen |rolleyes


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geschnetzeltes mit Spätzle, geil!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schbegg und Schbädsle rulez!!!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du und dein Schbegg


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

un Schbädsle ;.)))


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bekomme beim Lesen dieses Freds Lust auf frisch gebackenes Graubrot, zart angeröstet und mit einer knoblauchzehe abgerieben und mit fingerdicken weissen speckscheiben und roten Zwiebelringen belegt.

Gutes kann so einfach sein. Morgen kauf ich speck


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hehehehe - ich krieg sie alle ;-))


----------



## honeybee (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Speck kaufen???

Speck muss- wie Salz- immer im Haus sein.
Speck....fix an den Kühlschrank und mal für den Appetit ein Scheibchen runter geschnitten.
Speck... zum einreiben des Rostes
Speck... an die Bratkartoffeln
Speck... an die Bohnensuppe
Speck... in die Rouladen

usw usw usw usw
Bei uns ist immer Speck im Haus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6#6#6


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Speck kaufen???
> 
> Speck muss- wie Salz- immer im Haus sein.
> Speck....fix an den Kühlschrank und mal für den Appetit ein Scheibchen runter geschnitten.
> ...


und ein büschen Speck ane hüfte;-))

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und?
Aus Knochen kocht man Suppe - feiner wirds mit Schbegg ;-))


----------



## daci7 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oder einfach nur mal 'ne Scheibe zum Bier.
hab mich grad mal inspirieren lassen #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich nasch grade den Rest Würfelchen ..

Der Thread macht mich nicht schlanker ;-)))


----------



## bombe20 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Speck muss- wie Salz- immer im Haus sein.


ich habe vor jahren mal aus der not den fehler begangen, eingeschweißten speck beim discounter zu kaufen. das arme schwein tut mir heute noch leid, dass es nebst essen in der tonne landen mußte. 

anbei die frage, wie lagert ihr euren speck? ich habe weder speisekammer noch kühlen keller und benutze backpapier zum einschlagen und kühlschrank. bisher ist mir noch nix verschimmelt.


----------



## angler1996 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Oder einfach nur mal 'ne Scheibe zum Bier.
> hab mich grad mal inspirieren lassen #6


 
 Zum Bier:m
 "Towaritsch komm wir Trinken auf Freundschaft"
 das war der Spruch zum Speck:q


----------



## daci7 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Zum Bier:m
> "Towaritsch komm wir Trinken auf Freundschaft"
> das war der Spruch zum Speck:q


Vodka wäre wohl auch da :q


----------



## daci7 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und wenn das Spiel so weiter läuft brauch ich den auch noch ...


----------



## angler1996 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Vodka wäre wohl auch da :q


Da100 gr auf Ex, Glas umdrehen, jeder Tropfen der rauskommt, trübt unsere Freundschaft
 und das mehrmals


----------



## daci7 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sto Gramm! :#2:


----------



## angler1996 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ja , die kann man jetzt vertragen#h


----------



## ollidaiwa (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

na denn!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

passt - und die Karotte ist auch gesund, oder??


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> na denn!



So schön kriege ich die spiegeleier nie hin.


----------



## Kochtopf (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> So schön kriege ich die spiegeleier nie hin.



Mit guter Butter und etwas jeföööhl bei der Temperaturregelung klappt das! Und wenn man erst bei tisch salzt oder zumindest nicht den Dotter erwischt


----------



## ollidaiwa (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das bild ist geklaut. Aber ich werde es bei Zeiten mal nachmachen.

Aber das ist von mir!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das geht aber nicht, fremde Bilder einstellen. Mensch, das solltest Du wissen!


----------



## ollidaiwa (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

pardon, war mein erstes. Soll nicht wieder vorkommen.


----------



## Franky (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht aus, als wenn Du einmal durch die Obstkiste gelatscht bist...  Most?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> pardon, war mein erstes. Soll nicht wieder vorkommen.


#6#6#6#6
Ich weiss doch, dass Du eigentlich (trotz der seltsamen Gemüsevorliebe und Schbeggabneigung) ein Guter bist ;-))


----------



## ollidaiwa (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich glaube Most wird gepresst. Da gibts genau so harte Regeln wie hier im Anglerboard. Ich hab die Äpfel unter Dampf entsaftet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kardofflsalaad (diese rotschaligen Ramona sind klasse, werd ich weiter testen), Schbeggbfannakuacha un Saurroohm (grüner Salat passte nicht aufs Bild, gabs aber (für Olli))...


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schaut gut, sehr gut aus. Aber für alte Magen doch ein bisschen viel


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ooooch, mit ein bisschen Training....


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Training hatte ich früher. Drei bis vier Portionen. Aber heute.....
Wenn ich die Hälfte schaffe....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

3 - 4 Portionen - Reschpekt.. 

Ist meine Hauptmahlzeit, ansonsten 1 - 3 Schnittchen am Tag und viel Obst - und wie gesagt, Salat ist nicht aufm Foto..

Mein Luxuskörper (mehr erotische Nutzfläche) muss erhalten bleiben..

Wobei ich vor 20 Jahren auch deswegen wesentlich mehr essen konnte, weil ich mehr Bewegung hatte...

Aber ob damals oder heute:
Schmegga muass!!


----------



## Zander Jonny (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 3 - 4 Portionen - Reschpekt..
> 
> Ist meine Hauptmahlzeit, ansonsten 1 - 3 Schnittchen am Tag und viel Obst - und wie gesagt, Salat ist nicht aufm Foto..
> 
> ...




Das ist sexuelle Schwungmasse :m


----------



## Jose (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 3 - 4 Portionen - Reschpekt...




ist ein elend #q


lecker kochen für eine (1!) person ist fast wie die quadratur des kreises. beispiel gefällig? tafelspitz...

also wird gekocht, als gälte es 2-4 personen satt zu machen, nur so kommt  "der geschmack".
und zwar mit folgen - entweder mehr essen als gebraucht wird mit thomasianischen folgen oder, das ist meist ganz übel, tagelang rest-essen (nicht reste essen!)

und ich mag kein essen von gestern (außer kartoffelsuppe u.ä.)

frisch kochen ist leckerst und spaß und 'meditation' (boah...?

gibts da noch leidensgenossInnen, -genießerInnen?


und aua heute ist kartoffelsuppe, broiler und pü.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

stimmt Herbert ist ein Problem


----------



## Jose (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> stimmt Herbert ist ein Problem



hmmm, 
"stimmt, herbert"
oder 
"stimmt, herbert ist ein problem" 
:m:m:m


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gibts da noch leidensgenossInnen, -genießerInnen?

Das Wort im AB des Jahres:m2017

 thomasianischen ......

;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> hmmm,
> "stimmt, herbert"
> oder
> "stimmt, herbert ist ein problem"
> :m:m:m



stimmt, lieber Herbert, das ist ein Problem..

|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bin armer Rentner. Muss dessen was da ist. Auch wenn von gestern oder vorgestern ist.
Wobei bei Sauerkraut.... das wird immer besser.


----------



## JottU (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Pilzzeit ist wohl so langsam rum.
Aber für ne gute Portion hat es noch gelangt. Zusammen mit nem Kotelett und Kartoffeln.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Guhlarsch mit Semmelknödel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Semmelnknödel - Du bringst mich auf Ideen!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ha!

Ach ja, selbstgesammelte Pilze sind mit drinne.


----------



## Jose (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Bin armer Rentner. Muss dessen was da ist. Auch wenn von gestern oder vorgestern ist.
> Wobei bei Sauerkraut.... das wird immer besser.



weggeworfen wird nix. #6


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



JottU schrieb:


> Pilzzeit ist wohl so langsam rum.
> Aber für ne gute Portion hat es noch gelangt. Zusammen mit nem Kotelett und Kartoffeln.



Schaut gut aus !
Mir hätten kottlet und Pilze aber schon gereicht.
Bis ja auch was jünger.
Früher gab es in vielen lokalen den rentnerteller.
Das vermiss ich heute.


----------



## honeybee (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mittag gabs heute deftigen Linseneintopf
Morgen mittag - gefüllte Paprikaschoten
Samstag - irgendwas mit Nudeln
Sonntag - irgendwas mit Klößen. Muss ich mal in der Gefriertruhe schauen.

Und was das aufwärmen angeht.
Rouladen und Gulasch schmeckt ja erst richtig nach dem 2. oder 3. mal aufwärmen. Genauso wie bei vielen Eintöpfen.

Mich störts nicht wirklich, aber nach 2 Tagen evtl. auch 3, kommt drauf an was es ist, hab ichs dann auch satt.
Aber ich koche auch immer generell viel zu viel. Ist ja auch nicht schlimm, kann man eben auch mal fix fertige Portionen einfrieren. Aber man hat wenigstens ne ordentliche Soße.


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> weggeworfen wird nix. #6




Stimmt!
 Dazu haben mich meine Eltern schon erzogen.
Die hatten 2 kriege hinter sich.


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Mittag gabs heute deftigen Linseneintopf
> Morgen mittag - gefüllte Paprikaschoten
> Samstag - irgendwas mit Nudeln
> Sonntag - irgendwas mit Klößen. Muss ich mal in der Gefriertruhe schauen.
> ...




Hört sich gut an. Würde vorbeikommen, ist aber wohl ein bisschen weit


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Poah bin ich satt.. Das waren schon alleine nur 550g Fleisch. Die beiden Orangen großen Semmel füllen auch wie hulle...


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vor 10 Jahren hatte ich dann noch eine grosseportion Eis da nach verdrückt


----------



## Jose (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Vor 10 Jahren hatte ich dann noch eine grosseportion Eis da nach verdrückt




das kann ich heute noch, sogar zwei bis drei.

ist nämlich ein lokalanästhetikum.
der schmerz lässt nach :vik:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nachtisch geht immer.


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich nicht mehr


----------



## Jose (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ich nicht mehr


vortisch weglassen |rolleyes


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nr dann lieber Nachtisch.
Fleisch geht vor süß!


----------



## Jose (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

irgendwie versteh ich den spruch "das bisschen was ich ess kann ich auch trinken" immer besser |rolleyes


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das trinken hat auch stark nachgelassen...
Kann das sein dass ich alt werde?


----------



## Kochtopf (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du wirst  nicht alt








Du bist es ;-*


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Saúde vor the nucki:::::  für einen starcken Sch..........;-))


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke    
Manch einer der Veteranen 1914_18 wäre froh gewesen so alt zu werden. Ot ende


----------



## jochen68 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Im Angelurlaub gibt es natürlich: Fisch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dosenthun?


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lass mich raten!
Das ist Forelle!
Im glass weißwein...
Und dazu meerretich?
Richtig?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hätt ich auch geschätzt - Forelle


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hättest du auch die Kartoffeln erraten ?


----------



## Jose (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das wären "falsche schbädsle", hehehe


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Doch Kartoffel kennen die Schwaben schon, aber als Salat


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

pfffffffff


----------



## jochen68 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ihr seid so guuuut ;-) 

Morgen gibt es übrigens Dorsch. Heute gefangen.


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*


----------



## Jose (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gedanken, ontopic und offtopic...

neben all den mit kochen usw. verbundenen problemen seh ich da noch was grundsätzliches:
eigentlich bin ich immer satt, auch wenns mal ein hüngerchen gibt.

genau - grundsätzlich bin ich satt, immer.

trink mir jetzt noch einen gg. philosophiedriss...


----------



## Kochtopf (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hunger ist unzivilisiert. Ich habe appetit - und bin in der Lage gegen den Schmerz anzufressen. 

Aber ist doch nicht so wichtig, Bier trinken ist wichtig


----------



## jochen68 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was Krupp in Essen sind wir in Trinken.


----------



## Franky (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Prost... :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was ist das für ein Getränk?
Wo gibts das?


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lebertran?


----------



## jochen68 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ihr seid doch solche Ratefüchse. Stilecht mit Lachslogo.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Speyburn hat ja diverse im Angebot (ein Teil geht auch über Aldi soweit ich weiss) .

Den normalen, aber auch den Bradan Orach, verschiedene Altersklassen ..

Hab ich nicht nicht getrunken, steht jetzt auf Liste


----------



## jochen68 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... Ist vermutlich auch nichts für eine hochwertige Verkostung aber allemal sehr originell dekoriert


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Speyburn hat ja diverse im Angebot (ein Teil geht auch über Aldi soweit ich weiss) .


Wenn Du den Singlemalt meinst, der immer kurz vor Weihnachten im Angebot ist:
:mDas ist ein Tamnavulin.
Der stammt zwar auch aus der Region Speyside, ist aber von einem anderen Verein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aaah, das kann sein. Da ich mehr auf die Islays stehe, bin ich richtig fit nicht bei den Speysides (würde aber dennoch nie einen stehen lasen)


----------



## Franky (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich habe bewusst noch nichts aus der Region getrunken, kenne aber jemanden, dem immer "spey-übel" wird... |wavey:
Ok, dem kann das Lebenswasser aber auch nicht genug nach Torf, Wattwurm und Schaf******** schmecken... |bigeyes|uhoh:#d#y
Klingt aber auf den ersten Blick nach etwas, das mir schmecken sollte... Highland steht bei mir ziemlich weit oben, Islay auch noch ok, wenn's nicht zu "hart" wird (Bowmore geht bei mir durchaus gut! )
Gibt's da eine Empfehlung von den Kennern der Region? #h


----------



## Justsu (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> [...]
> Ok, dem kann das Lebenswasser aber auch nicht genug nach Torf, Wattwurm und Schaf******** schmecken... |bigeyes|uhoh:#d#y



Selten eine so passende Charakterisierung eines richtig guten Whiskies gelesen!#6:q Ich glaub' ich muss heute Abend mal wieder ein Gläschen Lagavullin einschenken!:vik:


----------



## Franky (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Justsu schrieb:


> Selten eine so passende Charakterisierung eines richtig guten Whiskies gelesen!#6:q Ich glaub' ich muss heute Abend mal wieder ein Gläschen Lagavullin einschenken!:vik:


:m
16 y Lagavulin ist gegen das, was der gute Mann sonst trinkt, ein mildes Wässerchen! :m Davon ab - der geht bei mir auch noch, beginnt aber schon in den Grenzbereich zu kommen...


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lagavulin, talisker, laphroig....

Lecker!
Aber früher....

Jetzt gerolsteiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ist da auch ein Fisch aufm Verschluss?


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nein, aber es zischt beim öffnen


----------



## Franky (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab mein Kumpel eben gefragt, wie sein Lieblingszeugs heisst. Octomore von Bruichladdich ist das. Schmeckt und riecht m. E. als wenn da ein Aschenbecher drin entleert wurde...


----------



## Justsu (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Hab mein Kumpel eben gefragt, wie sein Lieblingszeugs heisst. Octomore von Bruichladdich ist das. Schmeckt und riecht m. E. als wenn da ein Aschenbecher drin entleert wurde...



Wollte gerade fragen... rauchigster Whisky der Welt lt. Wikipedia... 

Direkt mal ne Flasche bestellt! Danke für den Tipp!:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

der ist selbst mir bei weitem zu hart.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dass es nicht wieder heisst ,ich wär verfressen:
Gibt heute zur Schweinschulter nur grünen Salat (neben Schbädsle) und KEIN Rotkraut ....

Kruste dazu extra gegart zum wegknuspern - dann ist der Braten nicht mehr so fett....

Und - weil ich das so gut kann:
ENDGEILE Bratensoße dazu - könnt ich wegsaufen ...


----------



## banzinator (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Genau wie Caol Ila.
Pfui Deivel

Und Thomas was ist mit Schbegg?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gesundheitsbewusst ;-)))


----------



## honeybee (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Irgendwas aus der Truhe für den Sonntag kann ich jetzt konkretisieren

Es gibt Zicklein - 1 Schulter und Rücken.
Das wird ein Schmauß


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ziege hatte ich noch nie....
Bestimmt sehr lecker!


----------



## honeybee (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ziege hatte ich noch nie....
> Bestimmt sehr lecker!



Zicklein.....8 Monate jung waren die. 
Sehr lecker und sehr zartes Fleisch. Und wenn jetzt manche denken, das dieses Fleisch riecht oder ähnliches.
Weit gefehlt. Da hat jedes Lamm mehr Eigengeschmack.

Wenn Du irgendwann man die Gelegenheit hast, an solches Fleisch zu kommen. Probiere es aus, Du wirst begeistert sein...


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich werde versuchen an fleisch von zicklein heran zu kommen


----------



## Welpi (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und - weil ich das so gut kann:
> ENDGEILE Bratensoße dazu - könnt ich wegsaufen ...



Die würd ich -als bekennender Sossenfan- auch mal gern probieren [emoji39]...mein Favorit ist die Rouladensosse von der Frau...da a Badewanne voll [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

muss wohl mal wieder Kochkurse anbieten
:q:q:q


----------



## Welpi (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> muss wohl mal wieder Kochkurse anbieten
> :q:q:q


Da meld ich mich gleich mal für den Sossenabend an [emoji16]


----------



## Kochtopf (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wäre ich auch dabei!

Die drei "S" der Herzensküche
Speck 
Spätzle 
Soß


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

..den braten kannste wechschmeißen ;-))  abba die soooosse.


----------



## Jose (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> ...Es gibt Zicklein - 1 Schulter und Rücken...




bist ein quälgeist, mein täubchen |rolleyes |rolleyes |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ..den braten kannste wechschmeißen ;-))  abba die soooosse.



nix da, ein Schwabe schmeisst nix weg, es wird so gekocht dass alles schmeckt..

Davon ab - Zicklein...

Hatte ich auch lange nicht mehr..

Zickleinschulter mit getrüffeltem Rahmsauerkaut und Kartoffelgratin  - aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## honeybee (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> bist ein quälgeist, mein täubchen |rolleyes |rolleyes |rolleyes



War mir klar ......aber das lag noch gaaaaaaanz unten in der Truhe. (vom letzten Jahr)
Um neues habe ich mich dieses Jahr gar nicht gekümmert. Irgendwie keine Zeit |rolleyes und auch die Truhe noch gut gefüllt. Aber jetzt muss ich leer machen, weil in paar Wochen lauter neue lecker Sachen kommen


----------



## Jose (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

lasst es euch schmecken #6
als entree vielleicht ein paar garnelen, zwischengang 'n täubchen und als nachtisch lecker eis bis der ranzen nicht mehr zwickt.

schönen sonntag


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> l bis der ranzen nicht mehr zwickt.
> 
> schönen sonntag



fasten kannste im Grab lange genuch, da nimmste auch garantiert ab..

Immer ran an die Buletten ;-))

:g:g:g:g


----------



## Riesenangler (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wer interesse hat. Real, hat demnächst KobeRind im Programm. Zu 399€/Kg. Ich habe mich nicht vertippt, falls das einer denkt.


----------



## silverfish (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hey Freitag ist Fischtag !
das Kilo nicht mal 6 Teuros !

Einfach bissl in Roggenmehl gewälzt und in die Pfanne .
Achso ,Teller wurde nicht benötigt .


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was sind das?

Sardinen?


----------



## jochen68 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Wer interesse hat. Real, hat demnächst KobeRind im Programm. Zu 399€/Kg. Ich habe mich nicht vertippt, falls das einer denkt.



Musste mich erstmal schlau machen, was das genau iss. Zitat Wikipedia:

"Um das Kobe-Rind ranken sich alle möglichen Mythen und Geschichten[3]: die Rinder sollen massiert werden und erhalten Bier. "


----------



## honeybee (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Was sind das?
> 
> Sardinen?



Auf alle Fälle will er sich die Bude nicht verstinkern und brät´s draussen


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Würde mir auch gefallen...
Massiert werden und Bier trinken...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> Hey Freitag ist Fischtag !
> das Kilo nicht mal 6 Teuros !
> 
> Einfach bissl in Roggenmehl gewälzt und in die Pfanne .
> Achso ,Teller wurde nicht benötigt .


Geil


Tipp:
ca. 10% Stärke unters Mehl mischen, wird knuspriger


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nennen wirs gekocht 
Kleine Stärkung. Brötchen mit Remoulade, Käse und Putenbrust plus zwei Blätter Salat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bessr wia ghungrd........


----------



## silverfish (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle will er sich die Bude nicht verstinkern und brät´s draussen



Die Hausfrau hats erkannt ! Zumal ich gestern die Küche geschrubbt hatte .
Auch am WE soll es Gerichte von "Draussen "geben .|wavey:


----------



## honeybee (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> Die Hausfrau hats erkannt ! Zumal ich gestern die Küche geschrubbt hatte .
> Auch am WE soll es Gerichte von "Draussen "geben .|wavey:



Ich denk Du hast ne Schnalle?


----------



## silverfish (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja und ? Muss ich "Die " bei mir wohnen lassen ?

ich will jetzt nicht schon wieder was fürn Ferkelthread loslassen,aber die kannste echt nur für eine Sache gebrauchen !
Kochen kann ich auch alleine !|wavey:


----------



## honeybee (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> Ja und ? Muss ich "Die " bei mir wohnen lassen ?
> 
> ich will jetzt nicht schon wieder was fürn Ferkelthread loslassen,aber die kannste echt nur für eine Sache gebrauchen !
> Kochen kann ich auch alleine !|wavey:



Die Arme.....|bigeyes|bigeyes
Hoffentlich liest Sie hier nicht als Gast mit......sonst kannste sie nicht mal mehr für das eine gebrauchen


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich sach nix  ich sach nix   ich sach nix   ich sach nix   ich sach nix .......









.......... und wenn mirs noch so schwer fällt..
:g:g:g:g:g


----------



## silverfish (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jana , das wär mir so was von Schnuppe !



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vlQSEgBhXo&list=RDMM7vlQSEgBhXo


----------



## honeybee (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> Jana , das wär mir so was von Schnuppe !
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vlQSEgBhXo&list=RDMM7vlQSEgBhXo



Ich versteh kein Wort von dem Lied


----------



## silverfish (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jana , ungefähr so viel wie "Mädchen kommen Mädchen gehen ! "

Immer und immer wieder !|wavey:

Schönet WE !


----------



## Zander Jonny (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich sach nix  ich sach nix   ich sach nix   ich sach nix   ich sach nix .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Komm hau raus ich will lachen |supergri


----------



## Kochtopf (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> Ja und ? Muss ich "Die " bei mir wohnen lassen ?
> 
> ich will jetzt nicht schon wieder was fürn Ferkelthread loslassen,aber die kannste echt nur für eine Sache gebrauchen !
> Kochen kann ich auch alleine !|wavey:


Wäsche waschen? Kanm mir bei den Minimachosprüchen nicht vorstellen dass dich Mutti ans Gerät lässt (ausser natürlich wenn du dann ganz frech unterm Tisch hervorguckst) 
SCNR


----------



## honeybee (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wäsche waschen? Kanm mir bei den Minimachosprüchen nicht vorstellen dass dich Mutti ans Gerät lässt (ausser natürlich wenn du dann ganz frech unterm Tisch hervorguckst)
> SCNR




Muhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ollidaiwa (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jetzt gibt es auch von mir etwas Selbstgemachtes mit musikalischer Untermalung: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrENr4VipfQ


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gerade gab es meinen gefangenen Hecht (60cm) in Folie im Ofen, dezent mit Kräutern gewürzt. War ausgezeichnet, für zwei Leute ideal Mahlzweit, selbst ohne Beilagen (nur Salat). Habe das Gefühl, Hecht füllt deutlich mehr als so ein Seefisch. Fleisch ist viel kompakter. Dann hatte ich noch 2 Aale die ich vor ca 2 Monaten gefangen habe. Die waren in der Pfanne gebraten worden. Die waren ok, haben mich nicht umgehauen, aber konnte man gut essen. Aal muss man einfach räuchern. 

Aber der Hecht war sehr schmackhaft. Jetzt muss ich wohl wieder einen fangen. 
Gut das davon nicht mein Leben abhängt


----------



## Zander Jonny (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Gerade gab es meinen gefangenen Hecht (60cm) in Folie im Ofen, dezent mit Kräutern gewürzt. War ausgezeichnet, für zwei Leute ideal Mahlzweit, selbst ohne Beilagen (nur Salat). Habe das Gefühl, Hecht füllt deutlich mehr als so ein Seefisch. Fleisch ist viel kompakter. Dann hatte ich noch 2 Aale die ich vor ca 2 Monaten gefangen habe. Die waren in der Pfanne gebraten worden. Die waren ok, haben mich nicht umgehauen, aber konnte man gut essen. Aal muss man einfach räuchern.
> 
> Aber der Hecht war sehr schmackhaft. Jetzt muss ich wohl wieder einen fangen.
> Gut das davon nicht mein Leben abhängt



Ganz genau aal schmeckt geräuchert einfach am besten für brataal sollten die aale nicht über 40cm sein das wird aber meist wegen Mindestmaß nichts.


----------



## Kotzi (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aal gehört geteilt, gedämpft, mit einer süßen Soyasauce eingepinselt und dann gegrillt. Besser geht Aal nicht, dazu gesäuerter Reis ("Sushi-Reis").


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Gerade gab es meinen gefangenen Hecht (60cm) in Folie im Ofen, dezent mit Kräutern gewürzt.
> 
> Aber der Hecht war sehr schmackhaft. Jetzt muss ich wohl wieder einen fangen.
> Gut das davon nicht mein Leben abhängt



wieder ein Hechtler mehr (da findeste auch noch Rezepte) ::
Der Hecht: Kulinarischer Tiefpunkt oder lecker?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

War schon als lütter Hechtler. Den letzten habe ich nur vor 12 Jahren gegessen . Aber der Geschmack war völlig vertraut. Beim Aal ist mir aufgefallen, dass die dünneren Stücken besser geschmeckt haben. Macht also Sinn mit den 40cm. 

Den Thread kenne ich schon, hab auch schon abgestimmt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn Du Aal in der Pfanne machst und der ist schon fast fertig gebraten
dann mach etwas Wasser zwischendurch in die Pfanne und Deckel drauf für paaar Minuten...
Etwas dampfen, dann wird das Fleissch zarter und die haut sehr weich das man die mitessen kann...
Geräuchert natürlich am besten, finde ich auch...


----------



## ollidaiwa (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Räucheraal


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

boah - die sehn leggr aus!!


----------



## Zander Jonny (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Räucheraal



Mega geil #6


----------



## bombe20 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was wird das werden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

vegan??????



bombe20 schrieb:


> Was wird das werden?


----------



## LOCHI (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Bombe20

ne Zahnlücke voll? Oder wer soll davon satt werden #h


----------



## bombe20 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



LOCHI schrieb:


> @Bombe20
> 
> ne Zahnlücke voll? Oder wer soll davon satt werden #h


Das sind zwei kilo.


----------



## LOCHI (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Alles gut! Schmecken lassen! #h


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> Das sind zwei kilo.



Hier  nennt man das Carpaccio


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist doch klar, Sauerbraten


----------



## Franky (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hier  nennt man das Carpaccio



Für eine Person...


----------



## jochen68 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Für eine Person...



... als Vorspeise.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und hier heissts immer, ich wäre der Verfressene....


----------



## Angelbazi (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hecht in pikanter Kräuter, Paprika, Zimt Kruste dazu Buttermöhren und Kartoffeln.


----------



## LOCHI (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wir werden wohl nie erfahren was es wurde |rolleyes


----------



## Jose (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



LOCHI schrieb:


> @Bombe20
> 
> ne Zahnlücke voll? Oder wer soll davon satt werden #h





bombe20 schrieb:


> Das sind zwei kilo.




große zahnlücken, öfter zum zahnarzt :m



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und hier heissts immer, ich wäre der Verfressene....



AB: anglermund tut wahrheit kund :vik:




ich mach sellerieschnitzel mit hackfleischsoße und pü.

verfallsdatumorgie...


----------



## jochen68 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... immer noch besser als wir: bestellen Pizza 


(aber immerhin beim Italiener des Vertrauens und holen die samt Vino selber frisch ab)


----------



## bombe20 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

immer diese ungeduld. die kinder wollten doch noch abendbrot.

am fleisch ein wenig herumparieren und gegen die faser in dünne scheiben schneiden.




gewürzmischung herstellen.






flüssige zutaten. worcestersauce und stinksauce ist nicht im bild. die wasserflasche im hintergrund steht da nur rum und gehört nicht dazu.





gewürzpampe herstellen.





man forme alles zu einem kopfkissen in walke es ordendlich durch.





morgen abend wandert alles für vier bis fünf stunden in den dörrautomat und verwandelt sich zu leckerem trockenfleisch.


----------



## silverfish (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hatte Hunger !

Knusprig und lecker sollte es auch sein !

Und die Küche blieb sauber ,da draussen aufm Gasherd !

Alles unter 500gr ist Aufschnitt !:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Steak eh jederzeit - aber Dörrfleisch.
DAS hat was. 

Was heisst "Dörrautomat"?


----------



## honeybee (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Uhhhhhhh ich könnte eigentlich auch mal meinen Dörrautomat wieder anwerfen. Das ist eine suuuuuuuuuuper Idee!!!!

Thomas....Dörrautomat
Ich nutze den meist fürs Pilze trocknen....bzw ich habe ja 2 davon, wenns mal wieder ein paar mehr Pilze sind


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das ist das geile an dem Thread:
Selbst ich kann noch dazu lernen


----------



## honeybee (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Bombe 
Was bitteschön ist Stinksauce?

Die Scheiben werden werden noch zarter (dadurch kürze Trockenzeit) wenn Du das Fleisch leicht anfrostest und dann mit der Brotschneidemaschine schneidest. Danach wie gewohnt marinieren.....


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das arme Fleisch. Würde es lieber gleich roh essen


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gebt mal genaue Rezepte/Anleitung für einen des Trocknens Unkundigen.

Geht auch Backofen?

Temperatur?


----------



## bombe20 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> @Bombe
> Was bitteschön ist Stinksauce?


das ist austern- bzw. fischsoße. der begriff stammt nicht von mir. die asiaten bezeichnen wohl diese soße umgangssprachlich selbst so. 

@thomas
das geht auch ohne dörrautomat im ofen bei 50° umluft. dabei die tür mit einem kochlöffelstiel einen spalt offen halten. rezepte, auch trockenwürzungen, und anleitungen gibt es genügend im netz.


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geht auch. 50-60º - ich meine ab 70º müsste es ca. Garen und das will man vermeiden. Leg es auf den Rost, blech drunter zum auffangen, mit kochlöffel tür offen halten. Ob Umluft oder ober/unterhitze ist mir gerade entfallen, aber grundsätzlich geht es. Habe Chili so getrocknet und dann zu staub gemörsert. Ohne Schutzkleidung ein sehr einprägsames Erlebnis


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wie lange braucht das dann ca. (grob, zum Zeit planen)?


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kommt drauf an wie dick etc.
Für meine Chilis brauchte ich ca. Fünf Stunden aber die mussten zum pulverisieren auch furzetrocken sein. Bei Fleisch würde ich aus dem Bauch von 7 bis 9 Stunden ausgehen (wobei Jana da bestimmt nesser Auskunft geben kann)


----------



## honeybee (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aus Ziegenbraten wurde nun Paarhuferbraten :q
Das kommt davon,wenn man nicht richtig beschriftet.

1x Ziegenschulter (stand auch so drauf  Schulter Ziege)
1x Schaflamm Rücken 
1x Schaflamm Hals

Auf letzteren beiden stand nur "Rücken" drauf. (war auch zusammen in einer Tüte)
Und da helles Fleisch nur Schaf oder Ziege sein konnte, ging ich von Ziege aus. Tja, war falsch

Und irgendwie.....noch größere Bräter gibts nicht, oder? :q


----------



## bombe20 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wie lange braucht das dann ca. (grob, zum Zeit planen)?


auch etwa 4-5h, je nach fleischdicke. dabei kannst du das fleisch wie wäschestücke über den rost hängen, oder du spießt das fleisch auf schaschlikspieße und fädelst das fleisch durch den rost. dann hängen sie in ganzer länge.


----------



## honeybee (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kommt Bei Fleisch würde ich aus dem Bauch von 7 bis 9 Stunden ausgehen (wobei Jana da bestimmt nesser Auskunft geben kann)



Whaaaaaat wieso ich?
Fleisch habe ich erst 2x gemacht, Pilze weeeeeesentlich öfter.
Ich habe das Fleisch wie vorhin schon geschrieben, erst angefrostet um dann sehr dünne scheiben zu bekommen. Danach nach Gusto mariniert.

Im Dürrautomat hatte ich es zwischen 6 und 8 Stunden. Wobei ich dann immer mal zwischendurch tausche......die unteren Ebenen nach oben und die oberen nach unten. 
Im Ofen habe ich keine Erfahrung dazu....


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hmmm, ganz schöne Unterschiede ;-)))


----------



## honeybee (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hmmm, ganz schöne Unterschiede ;-)))



Bei was? Bei den Trocknungszeiten?


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jerky- Dörrfleisch

könnt ihr auf tanke kaufen, für eine verkostigung.

ABBA für schwaben ein teuer- talerschein ;-))


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich Sa Ch doch zeig dem Fleisch die heisse grillpfanne und gut iss.
Spart Strom, oder Gas, oder so


----------



## Jose (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Aus Ziegenbraten wurde nun Paarhuferbraten :q
> Das kommt davon,wenn man nicht richtig beschriftet.
> 
> 1x Ziegenschulter (stand auch so drauf  Schulter Ziege)
> ...





meld dich, wenn ich dir probleme abnehmen kann :m


----------



## honeybee (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> meld dich, wenn ich dir probleme abnehmen kann :m



Ach ging schon  Habs einfach in Etappen angebraten.
Das nächste mal lade ich Dich zum Essen ein......und wehe Du erscheinst nicht.....


----------



## Zander Jonny (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ach ging schon  Habs einfach in Etappen angebraten.
> Das nächste mal lade ich Dich zum Essen ein......und wehe Du erscheinst nicht.....



@ Jose bei dir zum Essen, da stellt sich mir die Frage, mit oder ohne Nachtisch :m


----------



## honeybee (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> @ Jose bei dir zum Essen, da stellt sich mir die Frage, mit oder ohne Nachtisch :m



:vik:

Wenn Du wüsstest


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Bei was? Bei den Trocknungszeiten?


jepp



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Jerky- Dörrfleisch
> 
> könnt ihr auf tanke kaufen, für eine verkostigung.
> 
> ABBA für schwaben ein teuer- talerschein ;-))


machen macht mehr Laune als kaufen..


----------



## Franky (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

(Käse)Fondue mit Salat und als Nachtisch schokoküchlein mit Vanilleeis und himbeersoße. Alles selbstgemachte Leckereien!


----------



## honeybee (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Thomas

Das liegt sicherlich an den Dörrgeräten, der Fleischdicke, dem Flüssigkeitanteil der noch im Fleisch ist etc.

Ich lasse das immer alles lieber länger drin. Sicher ist sicher.
Am Ende musst Du das wirklich selber probieren. Lohnt sich


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Jana: du wirkst einfach in kulinarischen Fragen vertrauenswürdig 
Ich hab dieses Jahr schöne Steinpilze, die ich nicht mehr in meine Pastasauce knallen konnte getrocknet. mE besser als die gekauften aber kann auch der Placebo-DIY-Effekt sein

@ Thomas: so ist das bei selber machen-  was beim angeln die Gewässerart und der Zielfisch ist beim dörren der Apparat und das dörrgut


----------



## LOCHI (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und Ziegen sind keine Paarhufer oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## bombe20 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hmmm, ganz schöne Unterschiede ;-)))


einfach probieren, thomas. aber ich denke, 5h solltest du einplanen. dabei auch den rost mal umdrehen. und kross, so das es bricht, soll das fleisch ja auch nicht werden, sondern noch eine gewisse flexibilität behalten.
der englische begriff ist beef jerky, der afrikanische biltong. 

hiermal mein rezept (ungefähr benau) für 1kg fleisch:
2 el salz 
2 el zucker
2 el knoblauchgranulat
2 el zwiebelgranulat
2 el paprika edelsüß
1 el paprika rosenscharf
1 tl curry
1 tl garam masala
1 tl cayenne pfeffer
1 messerspitze muskat
1 messerspitze cumin
1 el senfsaat gemörsert
1 el pfeffer gemörsert
1 el roter pfeffer gemörsert
2 el liquid smoke
sojasoße
worcestersoße
apfelsaft


----------



## honeybee (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @ Jana: du wirkst einfach in kulinarischen Fragen vertrauenswürdig



:q
Der ist gut....
Ich koche immer frei Schnauze und mache es so, wie es uns/mir schmeckt. 
An mich darfste Dich da echt nicht halten. 

Rezepte wo ich mich dran halte, gibts nur beim backen.


----------



## Jose (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aaach, ist mir jetzt alles egal

bade meine zunge in kalter milch und bitte um milderung...


hab gerade mein rawit-chili angetestet.
hätt ich besser gelassen. ungebremste milchsauergärung... boah...
aua.... mehr milch... jetze, sofort 


männo....


----------



## honeybee (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Und Ziegen sind keine Paarhufer oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?



Hast Du Falsch verstanden.....
Es sollte eigtl nur Ziege sein.
Nun ist auch Schaflamm dabei. Also gemischte Paarhuferpfanne


----------



## honeybee (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> aaach, ist mir jetzt alles egal
> 
> bade meine zunge in kalter milch und bitte um milderung...
> 
> ...



Ich fühle mit Dir.
Armer Herbert....
Ich habe mir heute auch kochendes Fett über den Daumen geschüttet und sitze seitdem mit Kühlakku um den Daumen gewickelt da.
Die meisten Unfälle passieren nun mal im Haushalt :q

Aber meine bessere Hälfte, die ist kaum zu toppen :vik:
Klemmt immer die Gabel beim braten so im Rost ein.
Das Teil wird ja verdammt heiß.
Er hat jetzt zum 2. mal innerhalb von kürzester Zeit die Zinken als Blasen innen an der Unterlippe gehabt.
Da hilft auch keine Milch :q


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Autsch... mein Hauptangelkumpel ist Koch (Unfrageidee für Thomas: in welcher  branche seid ihr tätig  ) und hat beim öffnen des konvektomaten dies jahr schön ein Blasenarmband am Unterarm zugezogen. Muss erbärmlich wehgetan haben. Das ich ihn für sein Missgeschick aufgezogen habe hat dann kaum noch wehgetan meinte er


----------



## honeybee (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Autsch... mein Hauptangelkumpel ist Koch (Unfrageidee für Thomas: in welcher  branche seid ihr tätig  ) und hat beim öffnen des konvektomaten dies jahr schön ein Blasenarmband am Unterarm zugezogen. Muss erbärmlich wehgetan haben. Das ich ihn für sein Missgeschick aufgezogen habe hat dann kaum noch wehgetan meinte er



Verbrennungen/Verbrühungen sind immer sehr Schmerzhaft.
Ich habe auch gut gelacht.....genauso lacht er jetzt über mich.
Wenn ich fies wäre, gäbe es morgen keine Röstel in den Klößen...

Vor Jahren bei einem Brandeinsatz......fix Handschuhe ausgezogen um an der Jacke was zu fummeln.
Und an eine heiße Gußeiserne Türklinke gekommen. Gab ne Brandblase innerhalb extrem kurzer Zeit über den gesamten Handrücken. Da hatte ich länger was von 
Aber ist ohne Narben etc abgeheilt.....#6


----------



## Jose (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

meld mich zurück, geht wieder... 


gesiedeter daumen und gebrannte unterlippe - das klingt ja auch rischtisch luschtisch.

gebrannte kinder sind wir :q


----------



## honeybee (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> meld mich zurück, geht wieder...
> 
> 
> gesiedeter daumen und gebrannte unterlippe - das klingt ja auch rischtisch luschtisch.
> ...



Geht alles auch vorbei :vik:


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...allso ich würde ja mal 

Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht:m

mit video


----------



## Hering 58 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> meld mich zurück, geht wieder...
> 
> 
> gesiedeter daumen und gebrannte unterlippe - das klingt ja auch rischtisch luschtisch.
> ...



#6#6#6


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Verbrennungen/Verbrühungen sind immer sehr Schmerzhaft.
> Ich habe auch gut gelacht.....genauso lacht er jetzt über mich.
> Wenn ich fies wäre, gäbe es morgen keine Röstel in den Klößen...
> 
> ...


In der Ausbildung habe ich mir DIE Beamtenverletzung schlechthin zugezogen: Kaffeetasse mit kaltem Kaffee in die Mikro und beim tragen zum Tisch mit dem Finger an der heissen Tasse verbrannt samt Blasenbildung


----------



## honeybee (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> In der Ausbildung habe ich mir DIE Beamtenverletzung schlechthin zugezogen: Kaffeetasse mit kaltem Kaffee in die Mikro und beim tragen zum Tisch mit dem Finger an der heissen Tasse verbrannt samt Blasenbildung



 Auch nicht schlecht.....

Ich muss immer über meine eigene Blödheit lachen.
Wenn ich was in der Backröhre mache sage ich mir immer "Jana, pass auf das de nicht oben ran kommst"

Und so wie ich es denke.......zu spät Ist immer so

Genauso wie im Ofen hier in der Küche (also so ne Art Kachelofen)
Beim Holz auflegen. Was ich mich da schon verbrannt habe.


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Deswegen immer roh essen...


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Deswegen immer roh essen...



Dann müsste der Thread aber "was habt ihr heute roh gegessen" heissen


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Stimmt    
Aber du kannst dich nicht verbrennen


----------



## bombe20 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ich muss immer über meine eigene Blödheit lachen.


das zieht sich durch mein leben, wie ein roter faden. :g


----------



## honeybee (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rindfleisch und Rehfleisch......roh extrem lecker
Nur bissl Salz und Pfeffer dran


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Siehste!

Auch schweinemett!
Aber nur frisch gewolft....


----------



## honeybee (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> das zieht sich durch mein leben, wie ein roter faden. :g



Hey aber das ist doch auch gut so. 
ich arbeite für mich alleine......wie oft ich da tagsüber lache. Wenn das jemand hören würde (manchmal vielleicht auch sehen)....die würden mich einweisen.

Aber DER ist auch nicht schlecht. Könnt ich mich immer wieder beieiern drüber, zumal auch in meinem Dialekt


----------



## honeybee (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Siehste!
> 
> Auch schweinemett!
> Aber nur frisch gewolft....



Blankes Schwein.....ne wenn dann halb und halb
Ich mag nur Schwein nicht, aber ist Geschmackssache


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ok lass ich gelten. Hier in köln sind mettbrötchen mit ordentlich Pfeffer und Salz, und natürlich Zwiebeln(öllich). Grund Nahrungsmittel  .
Dazu ein oder zwei kölsch....
Lecker!
Leider hat hier alles zu, sonst würde ich noch mal los... schmacht!


----------



## honeybee (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ok lass ich gelten. Hier in köln sind mettbrötchen mit ordentlich Pfeffer und Salz, und natürlich Zwiebeln(öllich). Grund Nahrungsmittel  .
> Dazu ein oder zwei kölsch....
> Lecker!
> Leider hat hier alles zu, sonst würde ich noch mal los... schmacht!



2 Kölsch sind ja gerade mal 0,4 ...also eins bei uns


----------



## Jose (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich lass den aufregenden tag jetzt mitm käsebrot ausklingen.

kalt :m


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

War nur täuschung...
Zu jedem mettbrötchen 2 kölsch. Und wenn schmeckt werden es mehr. Es soll Leute geben, die bei 20 erst anfangen zu zählen


----------



## honeybee (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich lass den aufregenden tag jetzt mitm käsebrot ausklingen.
> 
> kalt :m



Dir gehts nur um die Milchsäure..... 

Mein aufregenden Tag habe ich mit nem guten Ur-Krostitzer und nem Tsuika ausklingen lassen.


----------



## LOCHI (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> 2 Kölsch sind ja gerade mal 0,4 ...also eins bei uns



Wo wir wieder bei der Zahnlücke wären


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tsuika ist was?


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hab da gleich immer ein Meter bestellt;-)


----------



## honeybee (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Tsuika ist was?



Bööööööses Teufelzeug aus Rumänien.
Gebrannt aus Pflaume.....Brennt aber auch so....man weiß genau wo der Magen sitzt. Mitm Feuerzeug brennt der auch  Eignet sich auch wunderbar um den Rost anzubrennen.

Je nach Region mehr oder weniger Böse. Hilft aber bei Erkältung (die ich habe) bei Halsschmerzen, bei Verbrennungen etc. (immer nur innerlich versteht sich)


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also Meter kölsch kriegen nur touris  
Ansonsten steht immer gleich ein neues da, du muss nix sagen geht immer voran...
Früher hat der Kellner , hier köbes genannt, sich auch immer gleich eins mitgebracht...
Heute ist das wohl verboten. Von den Wirten...
Du kannst nicht so schnell trinken wie die kölsch gebracht werden.
Aber nie in den Tourie bunkern, da ist es anzocke.


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also wir haben immer gerne vom Köbes im Unkelbach Kränze bringen lassen. Das hat gut funktioniert. Irgendwann hatte ich besuch aus der Heimat  (natürlich zur Karnevalszeit) und der Köbes frug mich erstaunt wie viel die noch trinken müssen bis sie lustig werden ^^


----------



## honeybee (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Also wir haben immer gerne vom Köbes im Unkelbach Kränze bringen lassen. Das hat gut funktioniert. Irgendwann hatte ich besuch aus der Heimat  (natürlich zur Karnevalszeit) und der Köbes frug mich erstaunt wie viel die noch trinken müssen bis sie lustig werden ^^



:vik::q:vik:


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kranz ist Ok, bei entsprechend vielen Leuten. Sonst lieber immer frisch gezapft.


----------



## honeybee (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Na aber mal ehrlich......ich oute mich mal als Biertrinkerin,
Bei nem 0,2 und entsprechend guter Kundschaft.
Der Arme kommt doch ausm laufen nimmer raus.


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn es schon Kölsch sein muss auf jeden Fall! Verschalt schnell das zeug... Als ein Freund aus Düsseldorf Hochzeit feierte waren aus Gäste aus Mittelfranken da, die angesichts der 0,2er "Senfgläser" in großes Gelächter ausbrachen. "Puppenstubenhalbe" ^^ unvergessem: "a maß is a liter, ane halbe is an halber liter, dös is a witz"

Nach ca. 70 automatisch neu gebrachten Bieren sahen sie die Sache anders "Dös is subba, immer frisches Bier"

Das war eine Lehrstunde interkulturellen Austausches


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Na aber mal ehrlich......ich oute mich mal als Biertrinkerin,
> Bei nem 0,2 und entsprechend guter Kundschaft.
> Der Arme kommt doch ausm laufen nimmer raus.


Deswegen ist der klassische Köbes auch landauf landab für seine freundlichs Art berühmt


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das ist für die normal.
Die schleppen immer so 20 -30 gläser. Und was leer ist wird durch ein neues ersetzt. Da wird nicht gefragt!


----------



## honeybee (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das würde ich gerne mal hier erleben wollen......
Zur Kirmes oder sonstiger Veranstaltung wird hier 0,2 ausgeschenkt.

Bei 0,4 gibt es ja schon Meuterei


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hier unmöglich!
Erst wenn der Kopf auf dem Tisch liegt wird vielleicht nicht mehr nach geschenkt.


Aber wir waren doch bei mettbrötschen.
Aus hygienegründen gibt es die immer seltener.

Nur noch in bestimmten gaststätten, dann aber frisch gemacht.
Meistens auch nur bis Mittag.


----------



## angler1996 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jana, du meinst vermutlich 0,5#h

 kölch kann man nur in in Zahnputzbechern ausschenken, schau dir das mal nach 5 Minuten an, naja trinken kann man es eigentlich auch vorher nicht #h:m


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Das würde ich gerne mal hier erleben wollen......
> Zur Kirmes oder sonstiger Veranstaltung wird hier 0,2 ausgeschenkt.
> 
> Bei 0,4 gibt es ja schon Meuterei



Ich erinnerr mich dunkel an einen junggesellenabschied im Hermsdorf Klosterlausnitz - das war schon beeindruckend. 

Wobei ich aber sagen muss dass das da kredenzte hasseröder es vom Faktor der Widerwart durchaus mit kölsch aufnehmen kann (sorry)


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mach dich nicht unbeliebt.
Du kannst ja auch kabänes trinken.
Geht auch schneller.


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Jana, du meinst vermutlich 0,5#h
> 
> kölch kann man nur in in Zahnputzbechern ausschenken, schau dir das mal nach 5 Minuten an, naja trinken kann man es eigentlich auch vorher nicht #h:m



"Ich trink am liebstem frisch gezapftes Kölsch"
- "echt? Also ungekühlt direkt vom Pferd?"

:vik:


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da hast du dich in der Stadt vertan.
Das muss in düsseldorf gewesen sein.


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Mach dich nicht unbeliebt.
> Du kannst ja auch kabänes trinken.
> Geht auch schneller.



Ich hab in sechs jahren wirklich jede Kölsch Sorte probiert die mir.vor die Flinte kam und ausser Peters und gießler wurde mir von allen Sorten nach fünf Stangen schlecht. Und das nicht, weil ich evtl besoffen geworden wäre


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da hast du aber die miesesten ausgewählt.
Gieseler ist 6 Wahl.
Hast du schon stadtverbot?


----------



## LOCHI (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich kann den Obergärigen zeug ob Kölsch, Alt oder Weizen auch nix abgewinnen....
Zur größe, wenn bei meinem Stammwirt jemand ein kleines Bier bestellt so muß er sich anhören ( ob einheimischer oder Gast ) "dann wartest du bis du Durst hast, dann bring ich dir ein großes"#6


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nein, aber ich glaube ich bin dem Verbot durch meinen Umzug zuvor gekommen 
Und Giesler schmeckt fast schon wie Pils und damit Bier. Denke das hängt damit zusammen


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hier kriegst wenn eines leer ist in sekunden Bruchteilen ein frisches.
Auch wenn du Durst hast, hast du in kürze 10 frische.
Kann das dein Wirt auch?


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mädels und jungs ...wir brauchen mal ein Laber - Thread am späten Abend.


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Stimmt, da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu


----------



## LOCHI (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der kann ehrlich gesagt recht wenig! Da muß man sich auch mal fremdschämen bei solchen sprüchen.
Ansonsten lasst euch euer Kölsch schmecken nur für mich is das nix.
Wie gesagt so warm vergorenes mag ich nicht.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Das ist für die normal.
> Die schleppen immer so 20 -30 gläser.


Bei 20-30 Kölsch kann ja wohl nur ein Preiß von schleppen reden:

Ich hab ab und zu auf bayrischen Volksfesten bedient.
:mDa geht(!) man(n) mit 12 und wenn es zugeht mit 14 Maßkrügen.
(Nummer 13 und 14 stehen dann im 2.Stock).
Da wiegt ja das Leegut schon mehr als 20 volle Kölsch...
Nur die Mädels "dürfen" mit 10 laufen, weil bei denen die Hände zu klein sind.

Aber Kölsch kann man zur Not schon trinken.
Zu meinen Regensburger Zeiten war ich ab und zu in der einzigen Kölschkneipe "Gaffels" beim Kickern.
Problem bei den Schnapsgläsern ist halt, daß man die homeopatische Menge so schlecht dosieren kann:
Für einen Schluck ist es auf die Dauer zu viel.
Aber für zwei eigentlich schon zu zuwenig.
Und, wenn man es langsam angeht und es mit drei Schluck versucht machts gar keinen Spaß mehr...

Frisch gezapft, schön und gut.
Leider war bei uns Selbsbedienung und, wenn man mit ein paar Mann unterwegs ist wartet immer einer auf den nächsten Ring.

Das Problem mit der Frische hat auch nur, wer zu langsam trinkt...


Nette Szene mit einem Ur-Oberpfälzer, bzw. Woidler, der, nichts böses ahnend dort mal zufällig reingekommen ist:

Er geht an den Tresen und bestellt "Ein  Bier!"

Der Barkeeper stellt ihn ein Kölsch hin.
|bigeyes
Er ext es, denkt kurz nach und meint:
"JO. Dös is goad.
Do dörsfst mo o Moß gäihm!"

(Ja, das ist gut. Da darfst Du mir eine Maß geben!)

In dem Fall war die Situation absolut autentisch und glaubwürdig und nicht gespielt:
Das Gesicht, als er erklärt bekommen hat, da es nur die 0,2er Gläschen gibt war unbezahlbar!

Der hat wirklich gedacht, das das eine kostenlose Kostprobe ist...


----------



## honeybee (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Jana, du meinst vermutlich 0,5#h


0,4 wird hier auch schonmal ausgeschenkt.....leider


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ach ja...
 Den Kollegen hätte ich nicht gern gesehenen nach den 20sten.
Da sein die hier erst mal ein getrunken und gehen zum gemütlichen teil über.
Aussedem trinkt man das in köln und nicht woanders.
Tr,inke ja hier auch kein mass....


----------



## Zander Jonny (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Hier kriegst wenn eines leer ist in sekunden Bruchteilen ein frisches.
> Auch wenn du Durst hast, hast du in kürze 10 frische.
> Kann das dein Wirt auch?



Trinkt ihr Zuhause auch aus den Dingern


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Name klar! Wenn es vom Fass ist!
Hier stellt man sich zum grillen schon mal gerne ein 20 l Fass hin. Oder auch mehrere


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jetzt muss ich aber trotzdem noch mal kurz auf das Thema Whisky zurückkommen!


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> aaah, das kann sein. Da ich mehr auf die  Islays stehe, bin ich richtig fit nicht bei den Speysides (würde aber  dennoch nie einen stehen lasen)


Ich steh ja selber auch auf die Islays, aber den Weihnachts-Single Malt vom Aldi kann ich echt nur empfehlen!
Das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis ist wohl unübertroffen.

Für Dich als Schwabe ein echter "must have Whisky":
:mDen kann man nämlich einerseits guten Gewissens auch echten Whiskytrinkern vorsetzen ohne sich zu blamieren 
(bzw., in Deinem Fall, zu offenbaren, was für ein Geizkragen Du bist..:q) und es andererseits verschmerzen, ihn für irgendwelche Banausen zu verheizen zu müssen.
Ist also das perfekte "billige Zeugs für die Gäste"...|supergri

So kann man sich unauffällig, in größerer Runde, mit Freunden was edles gönnen, ohne den "guten Stoff" vor die Säue zu gießen zu müssen:
Da kriegt halt einfach jeder die persönliche Empfehlung kredenzt...:g

Da muss man nicht mal lügen:
Es ist kein Klasse Anfänger- und Mädelswhisky!
(Der dann natürlich, speziell für den persönlichen Geschmack geeignet, empfohlen wird...)
Nachteil kann nur sein, daß er Leute auf den Geschmack bringen kann, die bei einem Laphroigh freiwillig auf das zweite Glas verzichtet hätten)





Franky schrieb:


> Ich habe bewusst noch nichts aus der Region getrunken, kenne aber jemanden, dem immer "spey-übel" wird... |wavey:
> Ok, dem kann das Lebenswasser aber auch nicht genug nach Torf, Wattwurm und Schaf******** schmecken... |bigeyes|uhoh:#d#y
> Klingt aber auf den ersten Blick nach etwas, das mir schmecken sollte... Highland steht bei mir ziemlich weit oben, Islay auch noch ok, wenn's nicht zu "hart" wird (Bowmore geht bei mir durchaus gut! )
> Gibt's da eine Empfehlung von den Kennern der Region? #h



Ich selbst bin ja w.g. ein Islays Typ und hab im Moment auch den 16jährigen Lagavulin im Glas.
Wobei ich mir normalerweise die "Destillers Edition" gönne, aber die krieg ich hier vor Ort leider nicht.:c

Wenn Du eher Highlander bist, aber trotzdem eine Zuneigung zu den Islays verspürst, solltest Du den:m Bunnahabhain unbedingt mal versuchen!
Der ist offiziell zwar ein Islay, aber dafür ungewöhnlich weich.

Wenn Du bereit bist ein paar € mehr hinzulegen, kann ich auch den :mLagavulin Pedro Ximénez Cask 
wärmstens empfehlen!
Ebenfalls sehr mild und mit einer ausgeprägten Sherry-Note.
Hätte ich, wenn ich es nicht gewußt hätte, wirklich nicht als Lagavulin, bzw. Islay erkannt.
Aber wirklich exquisit!:k

Aber das beste, um sich Whiskykenntnis zu ersaufen ist aber auf jeden Fall, sich ein paar Gleichgesinnte und die passende Kneipe zu suchen!
Letzte findet man leider meist nur in Großstädten und dann auch nur mit suchen...
Aber wer 50+ Singlemalts auf der Karte hat, hat i.d.R. auch jemanden hinterm Tresen stehen, der einen gut beraten kann!
Wenn man mit drei vier Leuten unterwegs ist und jeder einen anderen bestellt kann man sich mit ein paar Besuchen einen ganz guten Überblick verschaffen.
Die Rundenzahl ist dabei, wie beim Boxen (Profi/Amateur) variabel...:q

Richtig interessant wird es aber erst dann, wenn man anfängt, nach Sperrstunde, die Sachen zu probieren, die NICHT auf der Karte stehen...:l
*
*


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hier findest du auch mehr maltwhiskys in groß- oder gut sortierten supermärkten wie in den einschlägigen Hotel Bars.
In den größmärkten habe ich schon zig verschieden maltwhiskys entdeckt.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ach ja...
> Den Kollegen hätte ich nicht gern gesehenen nach den 20sten.
> Da sein die hier erst mal ein getrunken und gehen zum gemütlichen teil über.


Mach Dir da mal keine Illusionen:
So a richtig trinkfester Woidler (Eingeborener ddes Bayrischen Waldes) kommt mit 4 Maß (was 20 Klösch entspricht) grad erst richtig auf Betriebstemperatur.
Kritisch wird das erst im zweistelligen Bereich.
Ob Du das nach 50 Kölsch noch miterleben würdest?!?
Ich hoffe, für Dich, daß nicht...|rolleyes



> Aussedem trinkt man das in köln und nicht woanders.
> Tr,inke ja hier auch kein mass....


#6Jedem sein regionales Gesöff!
Damit wird man aufgezogen und das tut einem gut!:vik:
Hauptsache es schmeckt!
Und das hat das Kösch (ab und zu) auch in Regensburg...
Aber es war halt echt keine Dauerlösung.|rolleyes
Übrigens trinkt NIEMAND "ein mass" sondern "a Maß" (eine (also eigentlich ja mehere) Maß(en)!

Wichtig ist doch eigentlich nur, daß uns alle die Liebe zum Bier (bzw. das was ihr dafür haltet) verbindet!#g


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ok einverstanden. Übrigens kann man mit zunehmenden alter Dachs Bier nicht mehr so trocken runterwürgen.
Da muss bei jedem dritten noch ein kurzer hinzu 


PS. So Burschen gibt es hier auch. Die fühlen sich erst so richtig wohl wenn der zweite Deckel rund ist


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Hier findest du auch mehr maltwhiskys in groß- oder gut sortierten supermärkten wie in den einschlägigen Hotel Bars.
> In den größmärkten habe ich schon zig verschieden maltwhiskys entdeckt.


Da hast Du recht!
Schon die Auswahl meines Dorf-EDEKAs war wirklicjh beeindruckend.

Aber was man in einer, von echten Whiskyliebhabern geführten Kneipe präsentiert bekommt ist oft eine andere Liga...
(Von dem, was u.U. nach der Sperrstund ausgeschenkt wird rden wir liebr nicht...)
Das sind halt genau die Kostbarbeiten, die zwar auch nur Standart sind, aber trotzdem noch nicht im Standartsortiment des bestsortierten Supermarktes...
Um aber alleine das alles durchzuprobieren bräuchte man aber, neben einem dicken Portmonaie, eine verdamt gute Leber!
Da spart der Barkeeper des Vertrauens schnell mal einen vierstelligen Betrag.
Und wahrscheinlich Jahrzehnte Lebensszeit, die man vergeutdet hat um die falschen Whiskys durchzuporbieren (bzw. die dieser Prozess kosten kann).


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ok einverstanden. Übrigens kann man mit zunehmenden alter Dachs Bier nicht mehr so trocken runterwürgen.
> Da muss bei jedem dritten noch ein kurzer hinzu
> 
> 
> PS. So Burschen gibt es hier auch. Die fühlen sich erst so richtig wohl wenn der zweite Deckel rund ist


Bei uns heißt es "das Zauntürl zumachen" wenn der Deckel voll ist!
Eine gewisse Trinkfestigkeit schadet nicht, aber für mich war das nie eine Disziplin, in der ich zu den Besten gehören wollte...

Und Schnaps vertrag ich nicht!
Einen zuviel und ich hab keine Bremse mehr...
Wenn´s doch mal dazu kommt, kann ich mich zwar immer noch daran Erinnern, an der Haustür angekommen zu sein, aber ich hab keine Ahnug, wie ich den Schlüssel ins Loch bekommen, oder es gar ins Bett geschafft habe...

Deswegen trink ich lieber nur die hochwertigen Hochprozentigen und in Mengen, die mein Kontrollsystem noch beherrschen kann!


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Besser ist das.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du gehst wohl auch nie ins Bett, oder?!?|rolleyes


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Doch hin und wieder...
Siehe meine signatur


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich aber trotzdem noch mal kurz auf das Thema Whisky zurückkommen!
> 
> Ich steh ja selber auch auf die Islays, aber den Weihnachts-Single Malt vom Aldi kann ich echt nur empfehlen!
> Das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis ist wohl unübertroffen.
> ...


Danke für den Tipp, werd ich dann doch mal testen


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mit Cola geht alles ^^

Wir sind heute eingeladen bei der buckeligen Verwandschaft-  und mein Weibchen hat in einem Anfall von Größenwahn (Küche ist mein Revier) einen Kuchen zugesagt. Sie hat alles für den Belag gekauft aber nicht vorher geguckt was da ist - also stehe icj seit 6:30 in der Küche und jage (eigentlich fürs Angeln gedachten) Weizen durch den Mixer, siebe es dann dann drei mal und jag das grobzeug wieder durch....
Ach ja: Backpulver hat sie auch keines gekauft also schaue ich mal was ich aus Natron und Essig hinbekomme.

Da kommt der Aussiedler in mir durch-  improvisation durch Mangelwirtschaft :m

Normalerweise ist Mehl da, aber ich benutze es nur für mehlschwitze oder zum mehlieren (Teig kommt eher selten vor) und kaufe es bei Bedarf... und letzt Woche gab es Hühnerfilet aus der Pfanne...


Naja - immerhin gibt es heute Vollkorn


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit Cola geht alles ^^


Richtige Cocktails oder pur (alles gebrannte) - da kenn ich nix...

baaaah....... 

Colamixe.................

baaaaaaah.................................

baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...................


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Nette Szene mit einem Ur-Oberpfälzer, bzw. Woidler, der, nichts böses ahnend dort mal zufällig reingekommen ist:
> 
> Er geht an den Tresen und bestellt "Ein  Bier!"
> 
> ...




Hallo,

glaub ich sofort. Das Gesicht hätte ich auch gerne gesehen:q.
Ich kann mich noch gut an das Unverständnis erinnern, das wir beim Barras Ende der 1960er in Baden-Württemberg hatten, als wir Bayern feststellten, dass die meisten Gaststätten keine halben Liter Gläser hatten.;+

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## silverfish (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nu wirds aber Zeit ,fürn eigenen Whiskey und Kölsch Thread !!!

Hier mal zur Abwechselung mein selbstgebasteltes Frühstücksomelett !
Dazu gabs noch Münchner Weißwürschtl (nicht aus Glas oder Dose)


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Whisky/Whiskey ok...

Aber was ist Kölsch?

Was zum essen?


----------



## Zander Jonny (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Whisky/Whiskey ok...
> 
> Aber was ist Kölsch?
> 
> Was zum essen?




Kölsch ist Bier im Schnapsglas


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bier???? 
Ich hab mal gehört, es hätte irgendwas mit Pferdenaussscheidungen zu tun (unbestätigtes Gerücht)...


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Völlig natürliches Abführmittel 
Da wir es lang nicht mehr hatten köcheln ein paar Haxn vor sich her... fünf Haxn und ein Kilo Hähnchenschenkel sollten für sieben Personen reichen (zwei essen kein Schwein, deswegen die vegetarische alternative)


----------



## Riesenangler (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kölsch PAH. Bleibt mir fern mit euren Reagensgläsern. Und deren Inhalt, der nach einer Mischung aus Pferdepisse und Waschwasser schmeckt. Alles unter einem Liter ist kein Bier sondern ein Schluck.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mal son kleines Clubsteak-zwieschendurch-lerkerliiii,
0,547kg
die frau schüttelt immer nur den kopf--will immer ganze mahlzeit draus machen ...abba nö:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Carnivore - Bruder im Geiste!


----------



## LOCHI (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hecht, Salz , Pfeffer, Thymian, Pü und Petersiliensoße. Lecker!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Toll!!


----------



## Riesenangler (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Unter 300 Gramm ist eh nur Aufschnitt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Toll!!


ABBA auch noch tolles Tellerbild mit die rote Decke.

Heute auch noch bei uns ein Schweinerollbraten so für 2-3Tage.

bülder kommen dann noch#h


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Mal son kleines Clubsteak-zwieschendurch-lerkerliiii,
> 0,547kg
> die frau schüttelt immer nur den kopf--will immer ganze mahlzeit draus machen ...abba nö:m



Ganze Mahlzeit für einen wenn man noch Pfannengemüse und pü serviert... nett von deiner Frau; )


----------



## JottU (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Morgen noch geschwommen im See, schwimmt er nun gleich wieder. 
Diesmal im Topf. :q


----------



## jochen68 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*


----------



## Kotzi (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hast den Lütten in ner Thermoskanne einmal geschüttelt oder was macht der hier?


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute auch noch der Rollbraten............büschen zimmertemperatur.
heute mal 
senf,salz und pfeffer.

anbraten und im topf schmoren.

kartoffeln dazu ......fertig.

unter mir iner kitchen ..der chappi-checker-pauli:m


----------



## JottU (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tellerbild noch nachgereicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nimm mal größeren Teller oder bau Zäunchen - so hätte meine Mutter früher gesagt ;-)))


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

der tellerrand ist doch toll...........wie bei mir:vik:

guten hunger


----------



## bombe20 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nimm mal größeren Teller oder bau Zäunchen - so hätte meine Mutter früher gesagt ;-)))


meine mutter war noch einen zacken schärfer: "soll ich dir die aufsatzbretter holen? " und der opi erst: "du passt auch auf, dass dier das a****loch nicht einrostet!"


----------



## Jose (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nur damit keine klagen kommen, nachtrag zu meinem rawit-chili
scharf ist er, aber ist nicht so geworden wie das vom jahresanfang. riecht total nach  sauerkraut statt lieblich nach geschmeidigem chili. 
fazit: kein sauerkraut als starter, nie nicht wieder.


----------



## bombe20 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nachdem der wind hier langsam nachgelassen hat war ich kurz in versuchung mir noch mal die spinnrute zu schnappen. allerdings hat es dann angefangen zu hageln und zu regnen. also weiter mit dem fleich:

fleisch zwischen küchenpapier trocknen. ich spüle die marinade nicht komplett ab, sonder streife sie leicht mit den fingern ab damit noch reste verbleiben, die dann mittrocknen. schließlich sind sie bezahlt.





das ganze schicht für schicht.





auf den sieben kann das fleisch ruhig dicht gelegt werden. es schrumpft ja noch.





da steht er nun und verbreitet einen herrlichen geruch in der wohnung. mein dörrautomat hat weder  zeitschaltuhr noch temperatursteuerung. dafür hat er gebraucht aber nur einen zehner gekostet.





in zwei bis 2,5h schichte ich die siebe um.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

spannend.


----------



## Jose (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das duftet bestimmt sehr lecker #6
von dem duft könnt ich jetzt was von gebrauchen |rolleyes


----------



## LOCHI (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> das duftet bestimmt sehr lecker #6
> von dem duft könnt ich jetzt was von gebrauchen |rolleyes



Lüften hilft sicher auch |bla:


----------



## Jose (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Lüften hilft sicher auch |bla:



plödmann :g

back jetzt ne neue tarte aux pommes, das riecht xtrem lecker.


----------



## LOCHI (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jose das wollte ich schon immer fragen auch wenn OT!
Warst du in Deutsch öfter mal krank oder wie kommt dieser kauterwelsch zu Stande? Manchmal versteh ich von deinen Antworten rein gar nix, liegt vielleicht auch an mir aber ganz ehrlich?! 
Bisschen könntest du an deiner Rechtschreibung/Grammatik arbeiten oder?

Wir sollten doch auch Vorbilder sein, können uns sonst auch gleich mit „ey du alte Scheixxe wie läuft et“ anquatschten.....


----------



## Jose (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wiederhol ich mich eben: plödmann

könnts diesmal sogar mit 'b' meinen.



tarte aux pommes


... "kauterwelsch"


----------



## LOCHI (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das war ernst gemeint aber gut. Allerdings ist sogar das falsch geschrieben. Gut dann ist das eben so |wavey:







Überlesen das (b)


----------



## JottU (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nun hab ich auch mal eine interessante Verwendung für dieses Trockengerät. #6
Nutzte dies bisher nur für Pilze trocknen.


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und wie hoch sind die stromkosten?


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

1,50zig;-))

mein rollirollbraten am smoren:m


----------



## JottU (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei meinem schätze ich etwas weniger wie ein Fön.
Da kommt halt ein leichtes Lüftchen warme Luft zum Einsatz.


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aber es dauert dann auch, oder?
Und bei fünf bis sieben Stunden kommt da auch was zusammen.


----------



## JottU (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mal geschaut, hat 250 Watt.


----------



## bombe20 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



JottU schrieb:


> Nun hab ich auch mal eine interessante Verwendung für dieses Trockengerät. #6
> Nutzte dies bisher nur für Pilze trocknen.


auch dörrobst geht. apfelringe, pflaumen. mein favorit ist allerdings ananas, auch was den duft der raumluft angeht.

ich habe auch mal geschaut. meiner hat auch 250w.


----------



## Jose (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gedörrte ananas, hmmmmmh 

haste das mal durchgerechnet, also EK, stromverbrauch, 'abschreibung'?

tät misch intrigieren :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> 1,50zig;-))
> 
> mein rollirollbraten am smoren:m



Tellerbild...danach war er auch voll und Omas Käsekuchen


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jaaaaa, hätt ich wohl auch genommen.........


----------



## silverfish (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Jose das wollte ich schon immer fragen auch wenn OT!
> Warst du in Deutsch öfter mal krank oder wie kommt dieser kauterwelsch zu Stande? Manchmal versteh ich von deinen Antworten rein gar nix, liegt vielleicht auch an mir aber ganz ehrlich?!
> Bisschen könntest du an deiner Rechtschreibung/Grammatik arbeiten oder?
> 
> Wir sollten doch auch Vorbilder sein, können uns sonst auch gleich mit „ey du alte Scheixxe wie läuft et“ anquatschten.....



Boah , da hats der Meister der minderwertigen Ringbindungen aber voll abbekommen !

Aber , nu  wieder zurück zum Thema Kochen !
Böhnchen mit Kanichenkeule !


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> *Aber , nu  wieder zurück zum Thema Kochen !*
> Böhnchen mit Kanichenkeule !


Gute Idee!!

Bohnenröllchen mit Schbegg - wie in der Lehre früher.

Immer noch köstlich!!


----------



## honeybee (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Jose das wollte ich schon immer fragen auch wenn OT!
> Warst du in Deutsch öfter mal krank oder wie kommt dieser kauterwelsch zu Stande? Manchmal versteh ich von deinen Antworten rein gar nix, liegt vielleicht auch an mir aber ganz ehrlich?!
> Bisschen könntest du an deiner Rechtschreibung/Grammatik arbeiten oder?
> 
> Wir sollten doch auch Vorbilder sein, können uns sonst auch gleich mit „ey du alte Scheixxe wie läuft et“ anquatschten.....



Häää? Wasn mit Dir los?
Hat nun mal jeder nen Fimmel..... 
Ich hatte noch nie Probleme Herbert zu verstehen :vik:

Herbert.....schreibe weiter so wie Du willst, das gehört zu Dir :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die kommen schon klar - aber nicht öffentlich hier, die machen das privat miteinander aus.

Hier:
Kochen..


----------



## honeybee (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Son Stück Käsekuchen....ausm Kühlschrank. 
Würd ich jetzt auch nehmen....

Wenn ich Zeit morgen habe, werde ich mal meine beiden Hokkaidos verarbeiten und einen Kürbiskuchen backen.


----------



## bombe20 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> haste das mal durchgerechnet, also EK, stromverbrauch, 'abschreibung'?


eigentlich nicht. ich habe gerade mal bei 321 geschaut, da bekommst du das billigste modell mit thermostat für 23€.
bei unserem strompreis von 26,80 ct/kwh kostet das gerät bei 250w 7ct die stunde.
abschreibung kann ich nicht sagen, da ich das ding gebraucht gekauft habe und kein buch darüber führe, wie oft ich es im jahr verwende. wenn ich schätzen soll würde ich sagen, 4-6 mal im jahr. ich kann noch nicht mal sagen, wie lange ich das jetzt habe. vielleicht drei jahre? #c



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> und Omas Käsekuchen


als freund der symmetrie macht es mich geradezu verrückt, wie der kuchen angeschnitten wurde.
ich hoffe trotzdem, das du satt bist und es geschmeckt hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Son Stück Käsekuchen....ausm Kühlschrank.
> Würd ich jetzt auch nehmen.....


Frisch gebacken - leicht warm noch.............................

Und Rhabarberkompott dazu - das eiskalt......


----------



## Jose (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Bohnenröllchen mit Schbegg - wie in der Lehre früher.
> 
> Immer noch köstlich!!



stimmt, auch optisch ansprechend.
apropos optik: 
das leckere kning ist dir in schbegg-euphorie glatt durchgegangen.

kning #6


----------



## zandertex (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute auch mal die pfannen geschwungen.es gab kabeljau in curry-ingwer kruste mit tomatenschmand,gemüse(petersielienwurzeln,fenchel,zwiebel,paprika und natürlich gut knoblauch.:k
für morgen reichts auch noch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht ja geil aus.
Krustenrezept??


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jose 

sei nicht soooooo enttäuscht


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und lecker?


----------



## daci7 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> [...]
> als freund der symmetrie macht es mich geradezu verrückt, wie der kuchen angeschnitten wurde.
> ich hoffe trotzdem, das du satt bist und es geschmeckt hat.



Danke!
Da trau ich mich doch glatt noch nachzutreten. Du Pöhser, du. Bei manchen Sachen schreit einfach der innere Monk so  laut, da muss man was sagen :q
... Seit meine Frau von dieser Störung weiß, stellt sie ihren Wecker immer auch ungerade Uhrzeiten ... 06.53 Uhr - DA SCHMERZT DIE SEELE!!
Sorry for OT ...

Wir haben uns heut Abend bekochen lassen von italienischen Bekannten - selbst gemachte Pasta, 10h gekochtes Ragout, Parmesan, Tiramisu, Espresso und 'nen Grappa hinterher.
Geil.


----------



## zandertex (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gibt kein rezept,die sachen waren noch im kühlschrank.wir sind doch köche.
mehl,eier,etwas wasser,currypulver,jede menge salz,ingwer aus der tube!........so zusammen rühren das die konsistenz etwas dicker wie ein pfannkuchenteig ist,gut am fisch haften bleibt aber nicht in der pfanne wegläuft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> 10h gekochtes Ragout, .


DAS ist die geniale Urform dessen, was der Teutone Bolognese zu nennen pflegt als 20 min. Rinderhackzubereitung. 

KÖSTLICHST!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja und dann ein killo Spaghetti dazu...-.
Hörtaufsonst schmeiss ich den Herd nochmal an. Obwohl noch wahrlich genug gegessen habe heute


----------



## Jose (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Jose
> 
> sei nicht soooooo enttäuscht




gar nicht enttäuscht :m

küche duftet wieder, der chili-sauerkraut-muff musste der tarte aux pommes [apfelkuchen] weichen und weil noch pâte brisée [mürbeteig] übrig und fast abgelaufener quark im frigo [kühlschrank] hab ich schnell noch ne duftmarke gesetzt.
die restwärme des backes verknuselt jetzt die boskopschalen.


und: dein rezept ich haben wollen laut PN |rolleyes, bei genauem hinsehen dann doch nicht. auch schade




ps: "schnittmengen" angehängt


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



zandertex schrieb:


> gibt kein rezept,die sachen waren noch im kühlschrank.wir sind doch köche.
> mehl,eier,etwas wasser,currypulver,jede menge salz,ingwer aus der tube!........so zusammen rühren das die konsistenz etwas dicker wie ein pfannkuchenteig ist,gut am fisch haften bleibt aber nicht in der pfanne wegläuft.


grins - ok...


----------



## elranchero (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja die Italiener, sie können singen und kochen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



zandertex schrieb:


> gibt kein rezept,die sachen waren noch im kühlschrank.wir sind doch köche.
> mehl,eier,etwas wasser,currypulver,jede menge salz,ingwer aus der tube!........so zusammen rühren das die konsistenz etwas dicker wie ein pfannkuchenteig ist,gut am fisch haften bleibt aber nicht in der pfanne wegläuft.




desillusioniert ich bin.
köche kochen auch nur mit wasser.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Ja die Italiener, sie können singen und kochen
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rHCa6-nq3I


----------



## bombe20 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch nie Probleme Herbert zu verstehen


wegen herbert konnte ich heute nicht angeln gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nochmal:
Machts privat aus.
Hier kochen.


----------



## bombe20 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@thomas
sorry, lese gerade dass der sturm heute "herwart" und nicht "herbert" hieß. habe mich einen ganzen tag verhört...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ok.....


----------



## Jose (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> @thomas
> sorry, lese gerade dass der sturm heute "herwart" und nicht "herbert" hieß. habe mich einen ganzen tag verhört...



hahahahaha...

ich hör jeden tag "weißt du eigentlich, dass du nuschelst?"

bin selbst gestolpert: "ein sturm mit meinem namen"

lg herwart, oops, herbert :vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hier lecker kochen, ich mach mir noch eine Buchstabensuppe fertig


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

grins - der war gut ;-))


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> gar nicht enttäuscht :m
> 
> 
> und: dein rezept ich haben wollen laut PN |rolleyes, bei genauem hinsehen dann doch nicht. auch schade
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

einkaufen Morgen, Kartoffel für Reibekuchen, Schmand für Dip, Räucherlachs und Thun für  Carpaccio...

Jetzt hat mich bastido angefixt..


----------



## daci7 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> DAS ist die geniale Urform dessen, was der Teutone Bolognese zu nennen pflegt als 20 min. Rinderhackzubereitung.
> 
> KÖSTLICHST!!!!!!!!!!!!



Absolut.
Dann kann man erst die innerlichen Abgründe erahnen, die sich meinen italienischen Kollegen beim Gang in die Mensa auftuhen müssen - Besonders wenns jeden Freitag Spaghetti Bolognese gibt :m
Kannten die vorher garnicht, die Bezeichnung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ja eben - das war in meiner Lehre (deutscher Küchen- und Metzgermeister) eines der ersten Dinge die ich lernte:
Es gibt keine Bolognese!


----------



## bombe20 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> einkaufen Morgen, Kartoffel für Reibekuchen, Schmand für Dip, Räucherlachs und Thun für  Carpaccio


sind reibekuchen dass, was man auch als kartoffelpuffer bezeichnet? die soll es bei uns morgen auch geben. wie machst du die an, mit schmand und fisch? wäre mal war anderes als mit apfelmus und zucker.


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das habe ich bei meinem ersten Italien Urlaub 82 auch gelernt


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mit Lachs sind die 1a. Reibeplätzchen mag ich auch gerne mit 1/2 Kartoffeln und 1/2 Zucchini. 



Heute gab es bei uns Rollbraten mit Salzkartoffeln und Rahmrosenkohl.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Das habe ich bei meinem ersten Italien Urlaub 82 auch gelernt


ich 1967 ....papa mit nsu prinz da-hin;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> sind reibekuchen dass, was man auch als kartoffelpuffer bezeichnet? die soll es bei uns morgen auch geben. wie machst du die an, mit schmand und fisch? wäre mal war anderes als mit apfelmus und zucker.



Reibekucken, Puffer, Rösti - geht alles in die gleiche Richtung.

Schmand mit scharfem Senf, Ahornsirup, und viel Dill zu einem Dip verrühren.

Abwechselnd ne Scheibe Räucherlachs und roher Thun kreisförmig aufm Teller anrichten, mit Balsamico gleichmäßig seeehr fein besprühen, danach mit Olivenöl.

Reibekuchen ausbraten, etwas Schmanddip dazu und dann den Fisch mit wenig Salz salzen und immer gleichzeitig eine Scheibe und Thun zu Puffer und Dip essen..


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich mit Frau, damals, mit der Eisenbahn.
pesaro an der Adria


----------



## bombe20 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

danke thomas. das werde ich morgen mal in abgewandelter form probieren. es sei denn, ich hab genauso viele auswärtsschläfer wie heute. dann lohnt es sich nicht eine masse anzumachen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

immer gerne !


----------



## sprogoe (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rippchen aus dem Water Smoker, 6 Std. bei 105 - 110 Grad gegart.
Fotos kann ich hier nicht mehr hochladen, findet man aber in dem ausführlichen Bericht: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4738649&postcount=186

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Franky (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Boahr, watt ne Strafarbeit am "freien" Tag... 1 kg Mettbällschn bauen... Aber dafür hoffentlich nachher die Belohnung in Form von derangierten Kohlrouladen mit Katüffels! :q


----------



## bombe20 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hier nun das ergebnis.






von gut 2kg rinderschmorbraten sind 852g geblieben.





anschnittbild





die etwas dickeren stücke habe ich seit heute morgen noch für drei stunden weiter gedörrt. die dünneren waren gestern abend schon fertig. die feuchte und flexibilität nimmt durch die luftfeuchte wieder zu. daher soll man das getrocknete fleisch noch 10-12 stunden stehen lassen. will man es länger aufbewahren, muß bei der vorbereitung das fett möglichst penibel entfernt werden. das wird sonst ranzig. bei uns ist das nicht nötig, weil das dörrfleisch diese woche nicht überleben wird.
um es in mundgerechte stücken zu schneiden, benutze ich eine schere. 

lecker ist es geworden und die kinder haben vorhin schon genascht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht klasse aus, ehrlich!


----------



## bombe20 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich suche dir heute abend mal das rezept für die trockenwürzung raus, falls ich dein interesse geweckt habe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

haste....


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> bombe20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > sind reibekuchen dass, was man auch als kartoffelpuffer bezeichnet? die soll es bei uns morgen auch geben. wie machst du die an, mit schmand und fisch? wäre mal war anderes als mit apfelmus und zucker.
> ...



Thun gabs nichts Gescheites - also Räucherlachs. Dill war auch kagge.....

Puffer vorbereitet (nicht ganz gar braten in Öl, und dann vorm servieren mit ner "Messerspitze" Butter kurz "warmbraten":


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

achja, so ein, zwei fehlen schon, etwas weit gebraten, musste ich gleich essen....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > bombe20 schrieb:
> ...


----------



## JottU (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also das Rezept für das Dörrfleisch interessiert mich jetzt auch brennend,  incl. Zeiten.


----------



## jochen68 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich platze mal mit Schnitzel, Kroketten, Kresse-Sahne und Salat dazwischen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Paniertes IMMER auf und nie unter Soße - davon ab:
Geil


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin,
hatte heute auch mal anderen aufschnitt mit auf meiner arbeits-stulle.   gekauft
Pastrami

dachte mir so der krustenrand smeckt ja lecker.

mal tante googel fragt:m

Pastrami selber machen.
https://bbqpit.de/pastrami-selber-machen/


----------



## Franky (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Ich platze mal mit Schnitzel, Kroketten, Kresse-Sahne und Salat dazwischen.



So sehr ich mich anstrenge, einen Salat kann ich beim besten Willen nicht erkennen...  Oder ist der unterm Schnizzl?:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Richtige Schweinearbeit - da, das geb ich zu, das kauf ich mir lieber, wenn ich mal Bock drauf hab


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> So sehr ich mich anstrenge, einen Salat kann ich beim besten Willen nicht erkennen...  Oder ist der unterm Schnizzl?:q


Man kann Salat ja erwähnen ohne zu fotografieren ;-))


----------



## Kotzi (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nürnberger, Sauerkraut, Kapü

Die Kartoffelpuffer mit Lachs esse ich auch sehr gerne, dann aber mit Schmand/Creme Fraiche Meerrettich "Sauce" plus Rucola.


----------



## jochen68 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> So sehr ich mich anstrenge, einen Salat kann ich beim besten Willen nicht erkennen...  Oder ist der unterm Schnizzl?:q



...will doch "niemand" hier mit der Darstellung zuvielen Grünzeugs verärgern, Kresse reicht doch - oder?  

Nee, im Ernst: Salate standen schon im Esszimmer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> ...will doch "niemand" hier mit der Darstellung zuvielen Grünzeugs verärgern, Kresse reicht doch - oder?
> 
> Nee, im Ernst: Salate standen schon im Esszimmer.


Sach ich doch - drüber schreiben reicht - nicht auch noch fotografieren..

Jetzt Abendessen:
 Räucherlachs, Endivien/Radieschensalat, gebratene Karamelläpfelchen, Schmand mit Kräuter, scharfem Senf und Ahornsirup als Dip und Puffer....


----------



## Jose (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

1,5 kg schweinenackenbraten gehen jetzt an den start


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sach ich doch - drüber schreiben reicht - nicht auch noch fotografieren..
> 
> Jetzt Abendessen:
> Räucherlachs, Endivien/Radieschensalat, gebratene Karamelläpfelchen, Schmand mit Kräuter, scharfem Senf und Ahornsirup als Dip und Puffer....


sodele:


----------



## Zander Jonny (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> sodele:



Sieht sehr geil aus #6

Gelernt ist gelernt :g


----------



## bombe20 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@thomas und jottu
ich habe jetzt bestimmt eine stunde lang threads in einem anderen forum gewälzt, betreffenden beitrag (von 2010) aber doch gefunden. die mischung stellt natürlich nur einen leitfaden dar. durch probieren findet man dann schon sein eigenes rezept.

die trockenwürzmischung:

1 TL Piment gemahlen
3 kleine Chilischoten gemahlen
1 TL Paprika edelsüß
2 TL Paprika rosenscharf
1 TL Kreuzkümmel gemahlen
1/2 TL schwarzer Pfeffer
1 TL Salz
3 TL Curry

ich gehe davon aus, dass die angaben für 1kg fleisch sind. damit sich die gewürze gut verteilen, einfach alles in einen gefrierbeutel geben und 5min durchkneten und schütteln. danach kann man eigentlich gleich mit dem dörren beginnen.
für den anfang empfiehlt es sich, mit rinderrouladen zu beginnen und diese in streifen zu schneiden. diese sind dann annähernd gleich dünn und die dörrzeit von 4-5h sollte dann auch passen.

@jottu
meine würzmischung mit div. flüßigkeiten befindet sich ein paar seiten weiter vorne, ist aber für 2kg fleisch. außerdem haben meine ess- und teelöffel alle haufen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



> Sieht sehr geil aus


naja, das geht schon anders, wenn man wirklich ernst macht.

Für mich ist Teller voll - Hauptsache schmeckt klasse - in Ordnung. 

Brauch kein Ikebana und Schischigaga...

Gast gehabt, wollts nicht übertreiben, aber auch nicht nur draufklatschen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@bombe:
KLASSE und danke!!


----------



## Kauli11 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> 1,5 kg schweinenackenbraten gehen jetzt an den start



Das ist vernünftig!
Denn wenn du weiterhin soviel Kning isst, wirst du bald nicht mehr laufen können.
Dann kannst du nur noch hoppeln. 

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Das ist vernünftig!
> Denn wenn du weiterhin soviel Kning isst, wirst du bald nicht mehr laufen können.
> Dann kannst du nur noch hoppeln.
> 
> #h


----------



## JottU (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@bombe20: Dickes Danke! #6


----------



## Jose (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Das ist vernünftig!
> Denn wenn du weiterhin soviel Kning isst, wirst du bald nicht mehr laufen können.
> Dann kannst du nur noch hoppeln.
> 
> #h




geht doch gar nicht ums hoppeln |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla:


----------



## elranchero (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Naja geht auch in schön[emoji12]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Das ist vernünftig!
> Denn wenn du weiterhin soviel Kning isst, wirst du bald nicht mehr laufen können.
> Dann kannst du nur noch hoppeln.
> 
> #h




nee, total unvernünftig.
jetze total vollgefressen schweinebauch. puuuuh...
jetze laufen?


nee nee, da find ich kning besser portioniert, kann man wenigstens noch hoppeln wenn nicht noch mehr.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gast gehabt, wollts nicht übertreiben, aber auch nicht nur draufklatschen..


Bei der Portion ist Dir das nicht übertreiben auf jeden Fall bravourös gelungen:
Ist ja schon fast sterneverdächtig... 

Du alter Schwabe, Du!:q


----------



## daci7 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [...]
> Gast gehabt, wollts nicht übertreiben, aber auch nicht nur draufklatschen..



Hab mich schon gefragt: hat der Boardmacho Frauenbesuch oder warum ist der Teller so hübsch?
Lecker gibts ja immer - aber nett angemacht? :q:q


----------



## Jose (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

antwort ist enttäuschend einfach: der mann hat einfach klasse #6


----------



## silverfish (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zuviel Kning kann man doch net essen !

Und gesünder als Schweinefleisch isses allemal !


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Hab mich schon gefragt: hat der Boardmacho Frauenbesuch oder warum ist der Teller so hübsch?
> Lecker gibts ja immer - aber nett angemacht? :q:q


kein Kommentar..........................


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich bin ein kleiner Geist,
damit Du es auch weißt:
Gib mir was vom Süßen,
sonst wirst das noch büßen!


----------



## JottU (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da die Fische heute nicht so wollten, halt nur ein etwas einfacheres "Feiertagsessen".


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Spinat - tolle Idee, muss ich auch mal wieder ran!!


----------



## Jose (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

übermorgen gehe ich meerrettich kaufen #q


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

in einem deutschen-haushalt muß man immer einen kleinen vorrat haben;-)))

:m


----------



## bombe20 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> übermorgen gehe ich meerrettich kaufen #q


und dann?

bei uns, die familie ist wieder vollständig, gibt es gleich kartoffelsalat mit werschtchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

näääääääääääääääääää - Frischer Spinat, bestenfalls noch gefrosteter Blattspibat - aber doch nichts fertiges!!!


----------



## Jose (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> und dann?...



dann ende des jammerns bei fisch, fleisch, dass ich "wieder kein meerrettich hab".

schon zu viele derartige jammerposts meinerseits.

jetzt reichts :g

fehlt hier schmerzhaft


----------



## Kochtopf (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du hast deutlich zuviel Zeit Thomas ^^

Rahmspinat, Kartoffeln, Fischstäbchen sind geliebte Kindheitserinnerungen


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> näääääääääääääääääää - Frischer Spinat, bestenfalls noch gefrosteter Blattspibat - aber doch nichts fertiges!!!


;-)))

der liegt da schon soooo lange.

ist für denn ernstfall:q:q:q

blattspinat #6


----------



## Kauli11 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> in einem deutschen-haushalt muß man immer einen kleinen vorrat haben;-)))
> 
> :m



Das ist der kastrierte Meerrettich. 

Muss man nehmen ohne Sahne.
Und Spinat ohne Blubbbbb.:q


----------



## Jose (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ist sahnemeerrettich.
güldet nicht...


----------



## Kochtopf (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Regel 2: Sahne macht alles besser


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und das war doch nur aufe snelle ....was man(n) noch so hatttt........;-))wenn scheft zu hatt:q
was so rum-liegt


----------



## bombe20 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> dann ende des jammerns bei fisch, fleisch, dass ich "wieder kein meerrettich hab"


für diesen fall habe ich im kühlschrank eine tube wasabi (ohne meerrettichzusatz) liegen. es ist kein adäquater ersatz, in zeiten der not aber durchaus hilfreich und verbraucht sich durchaus langsamer.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Rahmspinat, Kartoffeln, Fischstäbchen sind geliebte Kindheitserinnerungen


uns trennen neun jahre und ich würde gerne mal wieder den spinat essen, den wir in der schulspeisung vorgesetzt bekommen haben. der war deutlich dunkler und hatte geschmacklich nichts mit dem zu tun, was man heute zu kaufen bekommt.

abendlicher gruß meiner tochter:
lieselotte otto papa mama #h :vik: magdalena |supergri


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

..mist bombe..erwischt

keine tube wasabi in grün iner kühlung:c
ich lasse nach;-))


----------



## Kochtopf (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Guter wasabi hat viel schönes!


Ich hatte so Spinat mal im Schullandheim oder wie man es nennen mag. Ich glaube das Geheimnis ist es, ihn so lange zu kochen bis er seine molekulare integrität ausgehaucht hat.


----------



## Jose (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wasabi hab ich reichlich auf vorrat.


und was bitte hat das mit frischem meerrettich zu tun?

fake news, fake...


----------



## Franky (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Meerrettisch ist bei mir immer in Mild und richtig im Kühlschrank. Genau wie der gute scharfe Dijon-Senf - muss kribbeln inne Nase. Naja, und wenn nix hilft, hilft tatsächlich der Möchtegernwasabi.... :q


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Guter wasabi hat viel schönes!
> 
> 
> Ich hatte so Spinat mal im Schullandheim oder wie man es nennen mag. Ich glaube das Geheimnis ist es, ihn so lange zu kochen bis er seine molekulare integrität ausgehaucht hat.


Das hat auch immer Popey gegessen.........was ist eigentlich aus dem geworden?

|wavey:


----------



## bombe20 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> und was bitte hat das mit frischem meerrettich zu tun?


nix. aber auch besser als garnix. und warum eigentlich übermorgen und nicht gleich morgen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Feiertag (im katholischen Süden)


----------



## Jose (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und in nrw


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und dann war heute auch schon Feiertag.....
Ist mir glatt durchgegangen


----------



## bombe20 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich mag den förderalismus nicht. der schafft nur innergesellschaftliche konkurrenz und ressentiments.
@jose
wärst du mein nachbar, könntest du dir gerne ein stück wurzel abolen.


----------



## Jose (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wär sofort da #6


----------



## silverfish (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich weiß wo welcher wächst (Meerrettich) . Nur 5 min. Fahrt vom Bhf. Siegburg !:q:q:q

Heut mittag fleischfrei ! Quarkkeulchen !


----------



## honeybee (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Quarkkeulchen ist auch seeeeeeehr lecker


----------



## Jose (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Quarkkeulchen ist auch seeeeeeehr lecker


wassn das? quarkflinsen?


----------



## honeybee (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> wassn das? quarkflinsen?



:q was sind Quarkflinsen?

Guggst Du bitte hier Quarkkeulchen


----------



## angler1996 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

selbst in dem Rezept ist mir der Kartoffelanteil zu hoch, als Sachse#h


----------



## angler1996 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jose: Flinsen ist Quark / Mehl Gemisch
 Quarkkeulchen ist Quark/ gekochte Kartoffelgemisch


----------



## pennfanatic (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da mag ich doch lieber pellkartoffel( qualmenn) mit Quark!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kein Ei drin bei den Keulchen zum binden?


----------



## angler1996 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kein Ei drin bei den Keulchen zum binden?



 kann man, wenn richtig - dann trennen und Eiweiß aufschlagen, das wird allerdings recht feucht - schwierig zu wenden.
 oder nur Eigelb für die Farbe


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

merci für Info!


----------



## ollidaiwa (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Spinatwelle - bei uns Feiertag, nix mit einkaufen.

Also was ganz traditionelles heute Abend, weil ich wieder mal Sieglinde-Kartoffeln bekommen habe vor den Feiertagen:
Schnitzel auf Bratensoße mit Kartoffel-Endiviensalat und grünem Salat


----------



## Franky (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jo - hier in FFM macht sich das bemerkbar, dass das "Land drumrum" frei hat und in Hessen zum Shopping einfällt :q
Gibt bei mich aber trotzdem nur Reste von vorgestern...
Ich hab ma wieder Bock auf Chili, aber trau mich irgendwie nicht......


----------



## silverfish (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute kleine Grillplatte nachm Wandern !

Nur für mich .Und zum Feiertag mal n Kölsch. Das Erste nach Wochen.Alkoholfrei ! Lol !


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Jo - hier in FFM macht sich das bemerkbar, dass das "Land drumrum" frei hat und in Hessen zum Shopping einfällt :q


Hi Franky,
jeder, wie er es verdient :m
Kann ja nicht jeder in Bayern wohnen und arbeiten.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> Heute kleine Grillplatte nachm Wandern !
> 
> Nur für mich .Und zum Feiertag mal n Kölsch. Das Erste nach Wochen.Alkoholfrei ! Lol !


Netter Teller - da verzeiht man auch das Kölsch ;-))


----------



## pennfanatic (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> Heute kleine Grillplatte nachm Wandern !
> 
> Nur für mich .Und zum Feiertag mal n Kölsch. Das Erste nach Wochen.Alkoholfrei ! Lol !



Tomaten, kartoffelspalten...
Den Rest kann ich nicht erkennen. Dank Brille  .
Klar uns doch mal auf.


----------



## JottU (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eisbein, pappsatt.
Hab noch große Teller gefunden. #6


----------



## pennfanatic (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Huraa, lecker !


----------



## Jose (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kann ich nix gegenhalten außer schmacht und 'verdammt, was mach ich?'

aufgetautes selbstgedrehtes hack mit salzpfefferknoblauchrosmarineizwiebel und saubere finger.
gibt nen bollen fleisch im baguette.

kein schbegg, keine schbädsle
salat oder sowas nächste woche,
jetze aber jede menge kölsch. ein connoisseur eben :m


----------



## pennfanatic (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab nix zu essen mehr im hause...
Muss warten bis morgen die geschäafte öfnen
Aus pizzadienst habe ich keinen bock


----------



## silverfish (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Tomaten, kartoffelspalten...
> Den Rest kann ich nicht erkennen. Dank Brille  .
> Klar uns doch mal auf.




Würstchen und Datteln im Speckmantel !


----------



## honeybee (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hmmm Eisbein.......damit hatte ich letzte Woche schon mal geliebäugelt.
Schön mit Meerettichsoße und guten Bautzner Senf


----------



## silverfish (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Hab nix zu essen mehr im hause...
> Muss warten bis morgen die geschäafte öfnen
> Aus pizzadienst habe ich keinen bock



Großer Topf mit Suppe ist noch da ! :q:q:q

Beinscheiben , Kartoffeln, Möhren ,Wirsing , Zwiebeln .


----------



## pennfanatic (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jana, du machst mich fertig. Habe Hunger !


----------



## honeybee (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Jana, du machst mich fertig. Habe Hunger !



Bei uns gabs heute Schweinekamm mit viiiiiiiiiiiel Zwiebel und Kartoffeln. Leider nix übrig.....

Ich hätte noch ne halbe Knoblauchknacker, bissl Schinkenspeck, normalen Speck und paar Eier. Daraus lässt sich auch was machen


----------



## pennfanatic (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Macht ruhig weiter!
Werde mich rächen!  
Morgen kauf ich den Supermarkt leer.....


----------



## honeybee (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Macht ruhig weiter!
> Werde mich rächen!
> Morgen kauf ich den Supermarkt leer.....



:m Viel Spaß

Bei uns war nur gestern Feiertag. Heute alles ganz normal offen.
Verhungern würden wir trotzdem nicht,
Tobinambur muss ich nur ausgraben (als Kartoffelersatz) und Fleisch ist reichlich in der Truhe.
Und inmitten vom Bambus steht noch in Wirsing.....


----------



## pennfanatic (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also ist in Thüringen genau wie in Hessen heute kein Feiertag gewesen...


----------



## honeybee (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Also ist in Thüringen genau wie in Hessen heute kein Feiertag gewesen...



Richtig und ich lauere auf meine Ware aus Spanien. Aber weil das GLS Depot in BaWü ist wo das ankommt, kommts dann erst morgen....so hoffe ich.


----------



## bombe20 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Habe Hunger !


ich hätte hechtfrikassee in der vorbereitung und ein rest kartoffelsalat ist auch noch da.


----------



## silverfish (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Macht ruhig weiter!
> Werde mich rächen!
> Morgen kauf ich den Supermarkt leer.....



Das machen Die hier vor den Feiertagen !:q

Bissl Vorräte sollte man im Haus haben !

Hab sogar immer Fischdosen vorrätig .Mittelmeerforellen --Ölsardinen :q


----------



## angler1996 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> Das machen Die hier vor den Feiertagen !:q
> 
> Bissl Vorräte sollte man im Haus haben !
> 
> Hab sogar immer Fischdosen vorrätig .Mittelmeerforellen --*Ölsardinen* :q



dafür ist man früher mal in die CSSR gefahren:m


----------



## honeybee (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> Das machen Die hier vor den Feiertagen !:q
> 
> Bissl Vorräte sollte man im Haus haben !
> 
> Hab sogar immer Fischdosen vorrätig .Mittelmeerforellen --Ölsardinen :q



Fischdosen haben wir auch genug da.......ein ganzen Karton aus der Fischfabrik in Saßnitz


----------



## honeybee (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> dafür ist man früher mal in die CSSR gefahren:m



Drückst Dich aber vornehm aus.
Zu den Tschechen sind wir gefahren.....wegen den Ölsardinen, den Obladen und dem Bier.
Hab ich was vergessen? 
Ach ja....wir haben immer Kiloweise diese Hörnchen gekauft und Honig oder Honigersatz


----------



## angler1996 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ja, aber das passt nicht in den Fresströd,#





 um falsche Gedanken zu vermeiden.....

 Baumwollwindeln:q
 Pampers gabs zu der Zeit noch nicht


----------



## honeybee (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ja, aber das passt nicht in den Fresströd,#
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hörnchen in der Baumwollwindel? Die konnteste danach aber nimmer essen :q


----------



## pennfanatic (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wie kommt ihr jetzt auf Windeln?...


----------



## honeybee (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr jetzt auf Windeln?...



Schmuggelverstecke für begehrte Artikel/Lebensmittel eines DDR Bürgers.....


----------



## angler1996 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nur Erinnerungen in Verbindung mit Ölsardinen|wavey:


----------



## Hering 58 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Schmuggelverstecke für begehrte Artikel/Lebensmittel eines DDR Bürgers.....



Auf was man nicht alles kommt.#6


----------



## honeybee (1. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Auf was man nicht alles kommt.#6



Auch wenns Offtopic ist...

Ich kann mich sehr gut erinnern an eine Begebenheit mit meiner Mutter. 
Wir sind nach Cheb gefahren.....schön mit dem Trabbi. 
Zurück natürlich auch. Im Trabbi.....Lederhandschuhe für michse und jede Menge dieser Hörnchen (so ähnlich wie Weißbrotteig)
Grenzübergang Vojtanov-Schönberg
Kontrolle kam von den Tschechen.

Die Handschuhe verboten und von den Hörnchen zu viel :q

Als erstes entdeckten sie die Handschuhe. Das war ein Theater. Rein in die Zollstation und ein geschreie. Da habe ich dann mit gemacht. Irgendwann kam dann ein Vorgesetzter und sprach auf Deutsch meine Mutter an, das sie mich doch beruhigen soll. :q

Wir haben Strafzoll auf die Handschuhe bezahlt. Und dann haben sie den Trabbi auseinander genommen......ging ja fix.
Die Hörnchen.....zuviel. In die Tonne sollten wir sie werfen.
Ich hab die alle angefressen und angespuckt vor den Augen der Zöllner und dann in die Tonne geworfen. Nicht das die die leckeren Hörnchen wieder raus holen. 
Ich muss da heute noch drüber lachen. Damals war ich glaube 12 oder 13

Und meine Großeltern......die haben Fleisch und Bleikristall geschmuggelt. Denen ist nie etwas passiert. |rolleyes


----------



## JottU (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Offtopic on:

Tramperurlaub am Plattensee.
Aufm Rückweg an der Tschechengrenze 2 Flaschen Becherovka zuviel im Gepäck. Nix weggeworfen. Schnell ausgesoffen zu dritt, da ham se nicht schlecht gekuckt. |gr: :q

Offtopic out.


----------



## Hering 58 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



JottU schrieb:


> Offtopic on:
> 
> Tramperurlaub am Plattensee.
> Aufm Rückweg an der Tschechengrenze 2 Flaschen Becherovka zuviel im Gepäck. Nix weggeworfen. Schnell ausgesoffen zu dritt, da ham se nicht schlecht gekuckt. |gr: :q
> ...



#6#6#6


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin,
Nachreichung von gestern-------lecker essen.

und heute,morgen :mKrustenbraten#h


----------



## Franky (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Boahr wie gemein... Ich hatte noch kein middach und entsprechend knast... Mann Sollte hier nicht reinkucken


----------



## silverfish (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute musste ich nur warm machen. Gekocht hab ich gestern schon.|wavey:

Aber morgen uffn Freitag gibbet Fisch !:vik:


----------



## silverfish (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

oi ging zu schnell fürs Photo !|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

klasse!! 
Gibt auch gute Brühe!


----------



## Jose (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

geht mir heute besser aus dem weg |gr:

kning besorgt, kein meerettich-fechser gekriegt, hätt nur diese mimimi-versionen mit sahne oder so kaufen können - muss echt nicht sein.

arbeitsrechner gestartet bevor das ängstliche aber leckere tier gebacken wird - aber statt vorfreude nur driss: bluescreen - und ich muss an den rechner...

no way :c

hampeln vor billy, ich lieeebe es...

angebliche fehler memory/HD/??? alles müll.


jetzt geht das kning zwei stunden verspätet auf die reise und ich bin morgen beim pc-dealer.

ach ja, kning soll gegrillt werden - Jose aber reichlich genervt...

hass


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Trink nen Roten...


----------



## silverfish (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Genau Thomas ! Ich liebe Rinderbeinscheiben und Rindersuppenfleisch mit hohen Sehnen- und Geleeanteil.
Hab ich auch immer paar Gläser mit Glibber im Kühlschrank.

Sieh mal ,was mir ein Jäger heut vorbei brachte !
Ausgelöste Frischlingskeule.:vik:

Da wirds am Sonntag wohl lecker Braten mit Serviettenkloß und 
Suure Kappes geben. 
Bissl kitzelt mir mir schon die Nase. Muss Vorfreude auf die Sauce sein .:q


----------



## silverfish (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Jose !

Sieh mal ! Ich weiss ,ich kann "ne rüschtüsch Fiese Möpp sin "

Geduld macht warten schön ,nicht nur beim Angeln !!!:q


----------



## Kochtopf (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nicht gekocht (und die Zubereitung meiner Frau überlassen): Grüne Soße mit Leinöl - ausgeburt der Nordhessisch-Sächsischen Freundschaft


----------



## Jose (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Trink nen Roten...



einen?
reicht nicht, bei weitem nicht...#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nur nicht aufgeben ;-)


----------



## silverfish (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nicht gekocht (und die Zubereitung meiner Frau überlassen): Grüne Soße mit Leinöl - ausgeburt der Nordhessisch-Sächsischen Freundschaft



Hör ma Kochtopf ! Kein Wunder ,daß Deine Teller angeknabbert sind ,bei solch Schmalkost !


----------



## Jose (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nur nicht aufgeben ;-)



bleibt ja nix anderes übrig...
wird halt nur später mit dem häschen-rendezvous.

diesmal aber volle kanne rosmarin usw.

hart Giono
weich Pagnol
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean_Giono


----------



## Kochtopf (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Griene soße ist die große liebe meiner Heimat  wurde schon besungen (weggewerch, ahle worscht un griene soße bringen jeden kasseläner uff de stroße - Dark Vatter) - und enthält genug Schmand für krankhaft unterernährte Menschen wie Thomas und mich  und der Teller ist meiner absoluten schietegaleinstellung bzgl. solcher Dinge geschuldet


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6#6#6


----------



## Jose (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kning brutal. 
3 von 5 phasen...

phase 1 (nackig) phase 2 (balsamiert) und phase 3 (ready to go)

ich immer noch hass :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wenn Du nachher satt bist, gehts Dir auch wieder besser


----------



## Jose (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> @ Jose !
> 
> Sieh mal ! Ich weiss ,ich kann "ne rüschtüsch Fiese Möpp sin "...


sind wir alle irgendswie. 
aber du kannst kning, 
bruder im geiste.

#6


----------



## Jose (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wenn Du nachher satt bist, gehts Dir auch wieder besser



dann werd ich satt und bedüdelt sein.

nix besser.

aber für heut egal...


----------



## Kauli11 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> geht mir heute besser aus dem weg |gr:
> 
> kning besorgt, kein meerettich-fechser gekriegt, hätt nur diese mimimi-versionen mit sahne oder so kaufen können - muss echt nicht sein.
> 
> ...



Ich gönn dir dein Kning!!! :m

Deinem Gesicht nach zu urteilen, leidest du schon unter Entzugserscheinungen. |uhoh: 

#h


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Küchenparty - Krustenschmaus

wir so ca. 88 dB     ........................Pauli der Krustenschreck,
Harly sound 119dB


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Ich gönn dir dein Kning!!! :m
> 
> Deinem Gesicht nach zu urteilen, leidest du schon unter Entzugserscheinungen. |uhoh:
> 
> #h


Du müsstest ihn mal ungeschminkt sehen..............................
:g:g
|supergri|supergri


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Top Portrait, Herbert.:m

Von dem mageren Kning kriegste aber echten Kaninchenhunger.|rolleyes


----------



## Kochtopf (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Karnickelzehrfieber ^^


----------



## Jose (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du müsstest ihn mal ungeschminkt sehen..............................
> :g:g
> |supergri|supergri




BOAH, schawein!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

;-))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Jose

Was du jetzt brauchst ist ne richtig pralle Tüte dann geht dir das alles am A.... vorbei.


----------



## Jose (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ;-))))))))))))))))))))))



so, jetzt reichts. 
zur strafe gibts kning ohne schbegg&schbädsle.

kning pur und kölsch.

reiner & feiner gehts nimmer

;-))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so langsam gehts ihm wieder besser - gut so ;-))))


----------



## LOCHI (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Butterweicher Schweinekamm mit Knoblauch Kümmel usw. schön angebraten dann ab in die Wärme. Das Zeug außen rum wollte die Frau. Keine Ahnung was das da soll.








Morgen gibts was leckeres vom Rindvieh #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jaja, die Frauen..


----------



## Jose (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



LOCHI schrieb:


> ... Das Zeug außen rum wollte die Frau. Keine Ahnung was das da soll...


sind verzierte knödel/klöten, banause.

"und morgen gibts was leckeres vom rindvieh", 
wohl auch verziert...

an deiner stelle würd ich morgen auswärts essen :vik:


----------



## Kochtopf (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jaja, die Frauen..



Sprach der Tellerverzierer


----------



## LOCHI (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> sind verzierte knödel/klöten, banause.
> 
> "und morgen gibts was leckeres vom rindvieh",
> wohl auch verziert...
> ...



Ich glaube morgen würdest sogar du hier essen, 
werde berichten. Es sei denn ich versaue es |rolleyes


----------



## Jose (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nun ist schicht und fressi fressi angesagt


( als rezept würd ich es als kning a la lepra....)


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht doch klasse aus Herbert..


----------



## Jose (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und ist fingerfood :m

gut gebräuntes fleisch ist immer gut.

ach ja, und ist Low Carb, hahaha #6

edit: foto weckt assoziationen an herculaneum und pompeii


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

low carb ist allemal besser als low taste.#6

Nix dazu? Nur den lepra?


----------



## Jose (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nur wixxi, billige sorte ABER 40 umdrehungen


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Damit wird er rutschn.|supergri


----------



## pennfanatic (2. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist nur für die Optik!
Der wahre Kern liegt in der Mitte.
Könnte allerdings mehr sein


----------



## Justsu (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern ist die Flasche Octomore angekommen, gleich mal genippt, geiles Zeug! Nochmal danke an Franky für den Tipp! #6

Werde ihn am Wochenende wohl nochmal einer eingehenderen Verkostung unterziehen

Zum eigentlichen Thema kann ich leider nichts beitragen, das kochen hat der indische Lieferservice gestern übernommen.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Franky (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:m Gerne - dafür nicht!  Ich gebe den Dank einmal weiter...


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gibt's ne Kartoffelsuppe.
Da ich morgen und Sonntag auf nem Markt stehe, muss ich sehen was es dort zum füllen des Magens geben wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

10, 15 min Arbeit - 4 Mahlzeiten....

Ausgangsmaterial





Soße ansetzen





Schoten füllen





Heiss wärs..





Soßenansatz fertich





Mit Schbegg belegt und ab in Ofen..


----------



## Franky (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gabs letzte Woche... Immer wieder legger! :m


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sehr lecker Thomas..  gab es bei uns letzte Woche auch


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nicht schwäbisch - trotzdem eines meiner Lieblingsessen. Bin ja flexibel ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich kniee vor mir selber - beschder Soossakoch weschdlich von Moskau..........

Soooss.....





Ferdich....


----------



## pennfanatic (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sosse ist was feines. Auch nur auf Kartoffeln.
Na gut auch auf schbäddsle......


----------



## Zander Jonny (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich kniee vor mir selber - beschder Soossakoch weschdlich von Moskau..........
> 
> Soooss.....
> 
> ...



Geil :g


----------



## pennfanatic (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sag ich doch


----------



## ollidaiwa (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ohne Speck und Backe wird man ja hier nicht anerkannt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

geil - Du lernst das noch ;-)))))


----------



## sprogoe (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Inspiriert durch Jose´s *"Kning-Vernichtungs-Kampagne"*, 

habe ich heute auch mal ´nen *"Mümmelmann"* auf den Tisch gebracht.#6

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Cool!! (auch wenn ich so diese Bitterliköre nicht mag - alles viel zu süß für mich)..


----------



## sprogoe (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wenn altersbedingt die scharfen Sachen nicht mehr gehen, kommt sowas Süßes gerade recht. 
10 Pinnchen mit 6 Flaschen Pils verdünnt; paßt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hehehe - merk ich mir, falls es bei mir so weit kommt...


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> ohne Speck und Backe wird man ja hier nicht anerkannt.


:vik:

ich hab da ja zucker drauf:l
ABBA Geschmacksache


----------



## Kochtopf (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wegen italo western RPG Herrenabend:

Bohnenpfanne mit Speck 150 gr fetter und 250gr durchwachsener Speck, dazu potatowedges, Maisbrot und dacis lemon drop Salsa


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

DAS hätt ich genommen, son kleinen Schlag voll....


----------



## Hering 58 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Inspiriert durch Jose´s *"Kning-Vernichtungs-Kampagne"*,
> 
> habe ich heute auch mal ´nen *"Mümmelmann"* auf den Tisch gebracht.#6
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Siggi du weist was gut ist.Der gute alte Mümmelmann :vik:


----------



## Franky (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Cool... Bohnen und Speck zu virtuellen blauen Bohnen mit Heckmeck! :q Ich hatte eben 'ne pikante Carbonara. Hab 'n Fietzel von meiner Habanero reingeschniepelt. Aaaaaaaaaaaalterooooooööööö... Gut, dass noch Parmigiano übrig war!!!! :q
Ma schaun, was der Rat morgen zum WE-Speiseplan erarbeitet! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

"der Rat"- Freundin??


----------



## Jose (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gibt selbstgeschnitze fritten mit resten vom kning, evtl. paar dosenerbschen als deko, evtl. mach ich noch majo.

und wenn die stimmung so bleibt frittier ich noch ne festplatte, gar nicht festlich...


----------



## jochen68 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Siggi du weist was gut ist.Der gute alte Mümmelmann :vik:



... gehörte zu früheren Zeiten beim Forellenfischen in Jütland bei uns zum Inventar. Die kleinen Flaschen allerdings. :m


----------



## sprogoe (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so´n Mümmelmann ist mir roh lieber, wie Kning gebraten.
(wurde mir in der Kindheit zu oft reingezwungen, wegen eigener Kningzucht.)

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Jose (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



sprogoe schrieb:


> so´n Mümmelmann ist mir roh lieber, wie Kning gebraten.
> (wurde mir in der Kindheit zu oft reingezwungen, wegen eigener Kningzucht.)
> 
> Gruß Siggi




so unterschiedlich isses.
sonntags gabs kaninchen,
heiligabend für jeden eins 

australische, waren billig und lecker


gute zeiten #6


----------



## banzinator (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenigstens nimmt Thomas den richtigen Senf ! Mittelscharf ist aber besser. :vik:


----------



## Jose (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



banzinator schrieb:


> Wenigstens nimmt Thomas den richtigen Senf ! Mittelscharf ist aber besser. :vik:



noch besser ist der, den er dazu gibt, und ist dann sogar noch sein eigener :vik:


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



banzinator schrieb:


> Wenigstens nimmt Thomas den richtigen Senf ! Mittelscharf ist aber besser. :vik:



Und am besten aus der großem Flasche gleich :vik:


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



banzinator schrieb:


> Wenigstens nimmt Thomas den richtigen Senf ! Mittelscharf ist aber besser. :vik:


in blau:m


----------



## Hering 58 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> in blau:m



ABBA der ist gut.#6


----------



## Hering 58 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> noch besser ist der, den er dazu gibt, und ist dann sogar noch sein eigener :vik:



#6#6#6:m


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mit so nem Mini Becher kommt man doch nicht lange aus....


----------



## Jose (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gleich fettig, die fritten und der rest

und da freu ich mich jetzt schon drauf, obwohl ich eher kein süßer bin:


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Senf macht doof;-)))

morgen die ersten versuche ...in süß im DO|wavey:


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was ist das denn?

Wir hatten uns aus Norwegen "Bamse Mums" mitgenommen, aber nur, weil der Name so lustig klang.
Waren kleine Bären mit Schokolade aussen herum. Und die Füllung war sowas wie Marshmallow Zeugs.....ekelhaft süß.


----------



## Hering 58 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jana, wie viel ist denn in der Flasche Bautzner drin?


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Jana, wie viel ist denn in der Flasche Bautzner drin?



1 Liter


----------



## Jose (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

oops, für deko usw leider kein platz :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Was ist das denn?
> 
> Wir hatten uns aus Norwegen "Bamse Mums" mitgenommen, aber nur, weil der Name so lustig klang.
> Waren kleine Bären mit Schokolade aussen herum. Und die Füllung war sowas wie Marshmallow Zeugs.....ekelhaft süß.


sreib ich ABBA nur für Dich-    (Käsekuchen)        |wavey:


----------



## Hering 58 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> oops, für deko usw leider kein platz :m



Für was brauchst du Deko?


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> oops, für deko usw leider kein platz :m



Da kann Dir der Arsch nicht einrosten :m:m


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> sreib ich ABBA nur für Dich-    (Käsekuchen)        |wavey:



Käsekuchen ist doch lecker......mit oder ohne Boden, mit oder ohne Rosinen?
Oben musste dann bissl Eiweißschaum drauf machen #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Käsekuchen ist doch lecker......mit oder ohne Boden, mit oder ohne Rosinen?
> Oben musste dann bissl Eiweißschaum drauf machen #6


mache ich doch auch morgen bülder;-))

mit boden und ohne ,...... und auch ohne mandarinen

erster Versuch  bild auch mit ansnitt


----------



## silverfish (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hatte ja gesagt Freitag ist Fischtag !
Morgens Lachs , abends Makrele .


----------



## Jose (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> Hatte ja gesagt Freitag ist Fischtag !
> Morgens Lachs , abends Makrele .



morgens latte, abends muschi.
alternatives konzept :m

tagtäglich


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Den besten Lachs den ich bisher je gegessen haben, den gibt es HIER

Wer dort in der Nähe ist, sollte unbedingt Petter einen Besuch abstatten. Man kann vor Ort probieren und auch kaufen.:m


----------



## banzinator (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sehr gute Soßen. 
Ich finde den Werder Ketchup perfekt :vik:
Erinnert mich an Nudeln mit Jägerschnitzel


----------



## pennfanatic (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hatte heute pellkartoffel mit sahnehering!
Lecker!
Aber jetzt sodbrennen 
War wieder mal zu viel!


----------



## pennfanatic (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> in blau:m


Und was ist das unter dem bautzener?
Kann es nicht erkennen


----------



## banzinator (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hatte Reste vom Butternut Feta Auflauf mit Pilzen und Paprika :m


----------



## pennfanatic (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was ist butternut feta


----------



## banzinator (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nein Butternut Kürbis - Feta |kopfkrat


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Und was ist das unter dem bautzener?
> Kann es nicht erkennen


Moin penny,
das ist richtiger senf der schmeckt


----------



## Franky (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin penny,
> das ist richtiger senf der schmeckt



#6#6#6#6


----------



## Jose (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Heute gibt's ne Kartoffelsuppe.
> Da ich morgen und Sonntag auf nem Markt stehe, muss ich sehen was es dort zum füllen des Magens geben wird.



wünsch dir gutes gelingen, eher zum markt - das kochen steht einfach außer frage.

#6


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und was ist unrichtiger Senf? |kopfkrat

Leckeren und handgemachten Senf gibt es bei uns um die Ecke in der Jenaer Senfmanufaktur


----------



## pennfanatic (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin penny,
> das ist richtiger senf der schmeckt



Moin nobbi,
Lass mich nicht du mm sterben.
Ich kann es nicht lesen


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> wünsch dir gutes gelingen, eher zum markt - das kochen steht einfach außer frage.
> 
> #6



Danke Herbert. Wird schon......ist ja nicht mein erster, aber mein wohl bisher größter (mit den meisten Standgebühren |rolleyes )

30kg vorgeschnitten, verpackt und Etikettiert, Autos beladen, Schilder gedruckt und laminiert.......aber irgendwas habe ich bestimmt wieder vergessen :q


----------



## pennfanatic (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



banzinator schrieb:


> Nein Butternut Kürbis - Feta |kopfkrat



Ok,

Aber kürbis ist nicht mein Fall, sorry


----------



## Welpi (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich kniee vor mir selber - beschder Soossakoch weschdlich von Moskau........



Geilomat! Thomas, ticker uns doch mal das Grundrezept von a gutn Soß durch.....ich bin da völlig unbeleckt [emoji31]


----------



## pennfanatic (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du stehst selber auf dem Markt...?
Was bietest du denn an?


----------



## pennfanatic (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Welpi schrieb:


> Geilomat! Thomas, ticker uns doch mal das Grundrezept von a gutn Soß durch.....ich bin da völlig unbeleckt [emoji31]



Na heisses Wasser und tüte auf und rein


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ok,
> 
> Aber kürbis ist nicht mein Fall, sorry



Naja mal nen Teller KürbisCREMEsuppe mit Curry und Kokosmilch geht schon.
Ich nehme Kürbise immer nur als Deko und ich habe immer (also über die Vegetationsperiode) Kürbis aufm Kompost, damit der bischen zugewachsen ist.

In der Gegend ist ein Kürbisbauer, da hole ich mir dann die fehlenden Dekokürbisse in groß und klein.
Unter anderem dieses Jahr auch eine sogenannte Bischofsmütze.
Und das Rezept was er gegeben/gesagt hat, werde ich mal probieren. Einfach aufschneiden, aushöhlen und dann mit gehacktem füllen und in den Ofen. Und zum Schluss mit Käse überbacken (vielleicht auch bissl Speck?)


----------



## Hering 58 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Hatte heute pellkartoffel mit sahnehering!
> Lecker!
> Aber jetzt sodbrennen
> War wieder mal zu viel!



Fresssack :q:q:q:m


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Du stehst selber auf dem Markt...?
> Was bietest du denn an?



Sachen, mit denen man sich sauber machen kann 
Also handgefertigte Seifen und tolle handgefertigte Sachen für die Badewanne etc


----------



## pennfanatic (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Naja, mit deko hab ich es nicht so.....
Ein paar gehörne, ein paar karrikaturen fertig.


----------



## Jose (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gibts die seifen auch online?
weißt doch, wir königskinder und das wasser ist viel zu tief...


----------



## pennfanatic (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Sachen, mit denen man sich sauber machen kann
> Also handgefertigte Seifen und tolle handgefertigte Sachen für die Badewanne etc




Du bist ja ein tausendsassa, alle selber gemacht?


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> gibts die seifen auch online?
> weißt doch, wir königskinder und das wasser ist viel zu tief...



Ja gibts...... HIER

@Pennfanatic
Hier für die Wanne......Quietscheentchen


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Sachen, mit denen man sich sauber machen kann
> Also handgefertigte Seifen und tolle handgefertigte Sachen für die Badewanne etc


Hab schon ca. 25Jahre keine Badewanne gesehen#h


----------



## Jose (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> gibts die seifen auch online?...





honeybee schrieb:


> Ja gibts...... HIER...



dangge


----------



## pennfanatic (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nana.....

Baden ist doch immer vor Weihnachten.
Zu mindestens im Schaltjahr.


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein tausendsassa, alle selber gemacht?



Nein, selber machen und in den Umlauf bringen ist in D nicht so einfach. Kosmetikverordnung, Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigungen, Gesundheitsamt etc.
Seifen, die mit Olivenöl, müssen reifen.....den Platz dazu hätte ich gar nicht
Kommt alles aus Europäischen Manufakturen


----------



## pennfanatic (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ja gibts...... HIER
> 
> @Pennfanatic
> Hier für die Wanne......Quietscheentchen



Schaut gut aus.....

Angeln,
Kochen,
Seifen machen..
Toll wie du das alles schaffst....
Sorry dann noch Hunde und ach ja der Mann...


----------



## Jose (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> ... und ach ja der Mann...



das ist frech, bagger :g


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Nana.....
> 
> Baden ist doch immer vor Weihnachten.
> Zu mindestens im Schaltjahr.


wie soll ich da wieder raus kommen ?  ;-))

kann ich gleich drin bleiben bis zum näxten schaltjahr und da nach mußte doch eh duschen.


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> wie soll ich da wieder raus kommen ?  ;-))
> 
> kann ich gleich drin bleiben bis zum näxten schaltjahr und da nach mußte doch eh duschen.



Wannenlift *duck*


----------



## pennfanatic (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ach früher war alles besser!
Da hat man sich unter der pumpe mit kaltem Wasser gewaschen und gut war es...


----------



## pennfanatic (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Wannenlift *duck*



Kenn ich zwar nicht, aber ich kann mir das teil so ungefähr vorstellen.
Ob ich das will, lieber nicht!


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Wannenlift *duck*


Ja  ....und was leckeres in der Wanne.
ganze wanne voll sour cream mit kartoffeln oder was anderes leckeres.

in der badewanne einmal lecker drumrum-fressen;-)


----------



## pennfanatic (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ja  ....und was leckeres in der Wanne.
> ganze wanne voll sour cream mit kartoffeln oder was anderes leckeres.
> 
> in der badewanne einmal lecker drumrum-fressen;-)



Nie lass mal stecken.
Lieber danach einen trockenen roten von der ahr


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Kenn ich zwar nicht, aber ich kann mir das teil so ungefähr vorstellen.
> Ob ich das will, lieber nicht!



Ja aber wenn es baulich nicht anders geht, also kein Platz für eine Dusche ist.....
Ewig am Waschbecken würde ich mich auch nicht gerne waschen wollen. Ich beziehe das jetzt mal fürs Alter.

Es gibt auch Wannen mit Fronteinstieg....

Unser Nachbar, der immer die Kaninchen und die Wachteln versorgt hat, der ist nun 77 und reißt sein Bad raus. Eckbadewanne.....beide können die Wanne nicht mehr nutzen. 
Jetzt lassen sie sich eine Dusche einbauen


----------



## pennfanatic (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja alt sein ist schon....
Aber jeder will alt werden!


----------



## bombe20 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Seifen, die mit Olivenöl, müssen reifen.


sind aber gut für den bart.


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> sind aber gut für den bart.



Ich hab keinen :q
Also Bart
Olivenölseifen schon


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bauen wir auch gerade--------- in Hartenholm-------ebenerdig 

Wernerrennen    28.sep 2018


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ja alt sein ist schon....
> Aber jeder will alt werden!


penny,

jeder will alt werden 
aber keiner will es sein.


----------



## pennfanatic (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> penny,
> 
> jeder will alt werden
> aber keiner will es sein.




Moin nobbi,
Genau das meine ich...


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Moin nobbi,
> Genau das meine ich...



Mein Nachbar (erwähnte ich oben) saß neulich bei der Physiotherapie neben mir im Wartebereich.
Physio nach neuem Kniegelenk.

Da sitzt er so da und murmelte vor sich hin....."also früher hatte ich schönere Beine".
Da habe ich zu ihm gesagt....."früher hatte ich auch keine Cellulite"

Da hat er mich angeschaut, grinste und war ruhig


----------



## Jose (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ...jeder will alt werden
> aber keiner will es sein.



weder das eine noch das andere ist allgemeingültig.

12 jahre seniorenbetreuung haben mich beigebogen.

und ja, mein eigenes alter auch.

gruß an die  "55er/64er häschen" :g



jetzt nochn bier und noch korn und dann in die heia...


----------



## pennfanatic (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@jana

Also da bin ich schmerzfrei...

Schön war ich nie!

Lieber gutmütig als schön.
Und geschmeckt hat es mir auch immer.
Womit wir wieder Bein kochen wären.
Was gibt es den am Wochenende leckeres zu essen  auf dem Markt?


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

;-))    "55er/64er häschen"  das fleisch is säh ;-))


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> auf dem Markt?



Weiß ich noch nicht.....|rolleyes Hoffentlich was gutes.

Ich habe mir für den Notfall für morgen 2 Bananen eingepackt.


----------



## sprogoe (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gruß zurück, Alter. Eines ist wohl sicher:
*Man ist immer so alt, wie man sich (an)fühlt.

*Gruß Siggi


----------



## pennfanatic (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> weder das eine noch das andere ist allgemeingültig.
> 
> 12 jahre seniorenbetreuung haben mich beigebogen.
> 
> ...




Habe fast 50 jahre Betreuung von senilen und unfähigen Chefs hinter mir,
Das reIcht auch
T


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Also da bin ich schmerzfrei...
> 
> Schön war ich nie!
> 
> Lieber gutmütig als schön.


Schön, schön, schön.......was nützt Dir das?
Die Menschen, die ich kennen gelernt habe und äußerlich was her machten......das waren alles oberflächliche, egoistische, selbstsüchtige Menschen. Und kurioser Weise mit einem geringen Allgemeinwissen. |kopfkrat

Mir sind Menschen lieber, die so sind, wie sie sind und sich nicht für die Gesellschaft verbiegen. Die sich interessieren und neugierig sind. Die ihre Meinung sagen, auch den betreffenden ins Gesicht (ich habe nicht viele Freunde  )Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## sprogoe (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jana,#6
Freundschaft.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## silverfish (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jana :m:m:m

is wie beim Kochen , vom schönen Teller schmeckts nich automatisch gut !


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Jana,#6
> Freundschaft.
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Druschba |supergri


----------



## pennfanatic (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dito, kann ih nur zustimmen


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

die menschenkenntnis sagt das doch ............1,2,3,4,5sec ob das gericht versalzen ist;-)))


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ihr seid witzig.....schade das wir alle so weit auseinander wohnen.

Stellt Euch doch mal so ne Runde rund ums Lagerfeuer vor. Never ending Story


----------



## pennfanatic (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Natur Kind! 
Ich bin eher für kaminfeuer


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ihr seid witzig.....schade das wir alle so weit auseinander wohnen.
> 
> Stellt Euch doch mal so ne Runde rund ums Lagerfeuer vor. Never ending Story


ABBA mit DO , Bier, lecker essen und....und ...........


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Natur Kind!
> Ich bin eher für kaminfeuer



Öde.....schön draussen, Kartoffeln in Folie in der Glut, bissl Glühwein oder die hießige Spezialität - Rumkaffee
Geht auch ausserhalb der Natur im eigenen Garten


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ABBA mit DO , Bier, lecker essen und....und ...........



Was ist denn DO ?
Alles andere....ja klar


----------



## pennfanatic (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Habe weder Garten noch Kamin. Obwohl ich ein kaminfeuer schön finde. Geht aber in der Stadt hier nicht. Ich sag nur co2....

Schade,


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

honeybee,
ich schlage vor 2018  

boardi treffen lecker kochen ...........abba da kommt bestimmt noch leckerer name.

DO war doch der dutch o.


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

In einer Stadt zu wohnen wäre für mich das schlimmste.
Ich mag Städte so oder so nicht, zu viele Menschen....
Mich stinkt schon das wöchentliche einkaufen an.

Wir sitzen oft draussen und machen Abends ein Feuer oder werfen den Rost an. (heute auch wieder)
Dann probiere ich viel....dieses Jahr hatte ich Wachteln. War nett.....aber für mich persönlich: muss ich nicht wiederholen. Braucht jemand nen Stall? :q

Kaninchen....ja, leider keine mehr. Ich benötige den Platz für ein neues Projekt. Und nein......ich habe sie nicht gegessen, sondern an Züchter verkauft. 

Und mein Bambus.....ich liebe Bambus. Der braucht Platz


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> honeybee,
> ich schlage vor 2018
> 
> boardi treffen lecker kochen ...........abba da kommt bestimmt noch leckerer name.
> ...



Ohh ja DO.....ich habe immer noch keinen 
Aber ist ja auch noch nicht Weihnachten.

Wir bräuchten ja 2.....den ganz kleinen und nen mittleren


----------



## sprogoe (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Was ist denn DO ?
> Alles andere....ja klar



Jana,
ein DO (Dutch Oven) wäre sicher noch was für Dich.
Lecker Sachen kann man damit machen.
Schau mal:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4688884&postcount=7502

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Jose (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Habe fast 50 jahre Betreuung von senilen und unfähigen Chefs hinter mir,
> Das reIcht auch
> T


güldet sber nicht wirklich


----------



## pennfanatic (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du hast recht mit den Städte...
Ich wohne zwar im Osten,  Osten von köln undweg von der City aber Feuer machen abends oder überhaupt kannst hier vergessen.
Da gibt es sehr schnell eine anzeige von gr.... Nachbarn.


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

war mal kurz draußen


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> war mal kurz draußen



Sieht aus wie Bissetii :g


----------



## sprogoe (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Haste den umgepinkelt?


----------



## pennfanatic (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> güldet sber nicht wirklich




Meinste?
Die waren schon plagegeister


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Jana,
> ein DO (Dutch Oven) wäre sicher noch was für Dich.
> Lecker Sachen kann man damit machen.
> Schau mal:
> ...



Schau mal


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

morgen nochmal mit DO und Bambus 

ein bild


----------



## sprogoe (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Super#6


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> morgen nochmal mit DO und Bambus
> 
> ein bild



Ich hoffe Dein Bambus hat ne Rhizomsperre |bla:|bla:


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Dein Bambus hat ne Rhizomsperre |bla:|bla:


dat wuchert wie du das magst

das natur 

nö hab ich nicht!


----------



## honeybee (3. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So ihr lieben......vielleicht bis morgen Abend.
6Uhr klingelt der Wecker und ein langer Tag steht bevor

Rouladen, Rouladen wären nicht schlecht ....


----------



## Jose (4. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich lieg schon gute Geschäfte [emoji106]


----------



## honeybee (4. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> dat wuchert wie du das magst
> 
> das natur
> 
> nö hab ich nicht!



Böse Sache, der macht Dir das Mauerwerk kaputt und alles andere auch.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alvciBOkBow

und das auch

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWgzOCbk4SA&t=22s

Würde ich schleunigst was tun. Ich meine das Ernsthaft


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und petri

natur

mal gucken ob er beim nachbar außen briefkasten kommt;-))

slaf ein schön und träum vom lecker essen boardi treffen mit die Hunde.


----------



## Jose (4. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

immer bambussprossen 4 free


----------



## pennfanatic (4. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> So ihr lieben......vielleicht bis morgen Abend.
> 6Uhr klingelt der Wecker und ein langer Tag steht bevor
> 
> Rouladen, Rouladen wären nicht schlecht ....



Gutes gelingen.
Rouladen sind prima, ob rind- oder kohlrouladen....


----------



## silverfish (4. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> So ihr lieben......vielleicht bis morgen Abend.
> 6Uhr klingelt der Wecker und ein langer Tag steht bevor
> 
> Rouladen, Rouladen wären nicht schlecht ....



Da kann ich helfen ! Grade aus der Röhre ,morgen zum mitnehmen.


----------



## silverfish (4. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> Da kann ich helfen ! Grade aus der Röhre ,morgen zum mitnehmen.


Füllung Rinderhack mit ein Drittel Lammhack.


----------



## pennfanatic (4. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> Füllung Rinderhack mit ein Drittel Lammhack.



Super!

Schon mal mit wirsing statt weisskohl probiert?


----------



## LOCHI (4. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Minimalistisch, Fleisch, Salz, Pfeffer, Brot.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

noch 5 - 7 Stunden bis Abendessen.

Krieg hier schon wieder Kohldampf......

Der Thread macht fett....


----------



## Kochtopf (4. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Der Thread macht fett....



Selber fressen macht fett :c


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

pffff - dann wär ja ich schuld?
nie und nimmer...
;-)))


----------



## sprogoe (4. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Boah eeh,
sind doch schon schon einige aus dem "Mümmelman-Koma" erwacht und aktiv.
Davon abgesehen, habe mir vor dem Schlaf auch noch 100 g zugeführt.
Im Moment koche ich auf Wunsch unserer Tochter eine Kürbiscremesuppe.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Franky (4. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ASchöner Pott mit schülli kong karn... :q mit eigene schüllis... Hab echt schiss vorm abschmecken


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> ASchöner Pott mit schülli kong karn... :q mit eigene schüllis... Hab echt schiss vorm abschmecken


ooo lggga  ....ich abschmecken#h

#6


----------



## Kochtopf (4. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> ASchöner Pott mit schülli kong karn... :q mit eigene schüllis... Hab echt schiss vorm abschmecken



Dann bist du auf dem richtigen Weg die Dosierung zwischen schmerz und Freude zu finden :m


----------



## JottU (4. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Abendessen:
Eisbeinsülze mit Bratkartoffeln.


----------



## Riesenangler (4. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich komme vorbei.


----------



## pennfanatic (4. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> So ihr lieben......vielleicht bis morgen Abend.
> 6Uhr klingelt der Wecker und ein langer Tag steht bevor
> 
> Rouladen, Rouladen wären nicht schlecht ....



Na
wie ist erst heute gelaufen?
Gab es noch rouladen oder ist es bei den zwei Bananen als wegzehrung geblieben?


----------



## silverfish (4. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Super!
> 
> Schon mal mit wirsing statt weisskohl probiert?



Na logisch ! Auch mit Spitzkohl und Fischfüllung oder mit Rotkohl und Wild-Leberhack !

Die bande hat doch alle Kohlrouladen aufgefr.......
Da musste ich mir zum Abendbrot 
heute ein sehr lange gereiftes Stück Fleeesch zubereiten!
Alles unter 500 Gramm ist Aufschnitt !#6


----------



## pennfanatic (4. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> Na logisch ! Auch mit Spitzkohl und Fischfüllung oder mit Rotkohl und Wild-Leberhack !
> 
> Mit rotkohl habe ich auch versucht.
> Hat aber nicht geklappt, die blätter des Kohls waren zu hart.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Länger kochen vorher, Rippen raus schneiden..


----------



## silverfish (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Thomas genau !
Auch der Rotkohl muss sich beugen !

Frühstück, Weisswürschtel in Rinderbrühe mit Markklößchen.
Bild heut abend.
Achso , die Frischlingskeule ist im Ofen !:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern im Fernsehen gesehen:
Linsen, das Rezept gegen den Welthunger
http://www.tvspielfilm.de/tv-progra...-den-welthunger,59bf7c04f033af06316ac0ac.html

Daraufhin Plan umgeschmissen -  es werden echt schwäbische Linsen gekocht, klassisch mit brauner Roux.

Weil umgeschmissen, geht das heute ohne Schbegg und Worschd nur mi Schbädsle - morgen dann das Fleischige dazu


----------



## LOCHI (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mahlzeit


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rosenkohl - auch gute Idee-  notieren für näxte Woche


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Mahlzeit


Mahlzeit
xwir machen noch büschen Butter und Muskat an die Rosenk.....

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und Schbeggwürfala ;-))


----------



## Jens76 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin!
Ich nenne es:

Klopper im Blechkleid!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Topp!!!!!!


----------



## Kochtopf (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> xwir machen noch büschen Butter und Muskat an die Rosenk.....
> 
> #h


Alles andere wäre ein Verstoß gegen elementare Menschenrechte! Ich würde gerne meiner Kohllust frönen, aber Mutti lehnt es ab aufgrund laufender Stillzeit.
Kein Borschtsch, kein Rosenkohl, keine Golubtsi... ich traurig


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



> Golubtsi


musst ich auch erst googlen.. 

Frau würd erst wieder nach abstillen ins Haus lassen (noch cleverer: nach der Pupertät des Nachwuxes...) ;-)))


----------



## Jens76 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hat sich ja kaum verändert!

Legga!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Butter wurde unsichtbar ;-)))


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das alles wird heute ein warmer Rucolar- Salat mit Nudeln


----------



## pennfanatic (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kein Borschtsch, kein Rosenkohl, keine Golubtsi... ich traurig[/QUOTE]

Mir als rheinlanbarbaren, was ist golubtsi?


----------



## hanzz (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heut machen wir Tafelspitz.
Lecker mit Meerrettich Soße.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Linsen.

Mehlschwitze mit viel Zwiebeln ansetzen, nebenher Linsen in (wie alle Hülsenfrüchte) UNGESALZENEM Wasser kochen. Wenn die Farbe der Roux passt, etwas Tomatenmark dazu und mit Rotwein und Brühe ablöschen, ein Teeei mit Gewürzen (Lorbeer, Nelke (viel) Wacholder) mit durchkochen (mindestens 20 min köcheln lassen). 

Linsen abschütten, Kochwasser zur abgelöschten Roux geben, mit Salz, Pfeffer, Essig anschmecken und notfalls noch etwas abbinden, (Roux ist zuerst wegen Geschmack, nicht nur zum binden), Teeei rausfischen, Linsen zur Roux und durchkochen, nochmal abschmecken - Schbädsle dazu und ferdich..

Roux Anfang





Linsen kochen





Roux 















auffüllen





Teeei mit Gewürzen





Fertig ;-)


----------



## pennfanatic (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das gibt eine luftige Nacht


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Definitiv - so what?? ;-)))

Und morga no Schbegg ond Saidawürschdla dadsua!!


----------



## pennfanatic (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ganz ohne Fleisch heute?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jepp:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gestern im Fernsehen gesehen:
> Linsen, das Rezept gegen den Welthunger
> http://www.tvspielfilm.de/tv-progra...-den-welthunger,59bf7c04f033af06316ac0ac.html
> 
> ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Das alles wird heute ein warmer Rucolar- Salat mit Nudeln


pFannen und Tellerbild


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bisschen früh zum essen??


----------



## Kochtopf (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Mir als rheinlanbarbaren, was ist golubtsi?



Russische Kohlrouladen.Rezept gucksu hier
Mit Tomatensoße..  Hmmmm...


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> bisschen früh zum essen??


heute war nur frühschoppen;-))

kein frühstück.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aaah, ist Argument. 

dann brauchste noch ein Häppchen Käse auf die Nacht ??
;-)))


----------



## JottU (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Für nen Sonntag recht einfache Küche in der Mehrheit. #c
Liegt wohl daran das man bei diesem Wetter unbedingt noch mal ans Wasser wollte, zumindest bei mir. 
Da gibt es auch nur was aus der Friere vom Discounter. Foto mal lieber nur von der Packung - sieht besser aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Einfach ist oft das Beste/Genussvollste..


----------



## silverfish (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Frühstücksbild nachgereicht !

Und dann ,hmmmm...
Die ausgelöste Frischlingskeule mit Suure Kappes (Sauerkraut)
Servietenkloß und viel Sauce .|wavey:


----------



## silverfish (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Text war ohne Bilder abgehauen !
Dann musste ich noch neustart machen !|krach:


----------



## silverfish (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tellerbild nachgereicht .


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Serviettenkloss aber nicht klassisch mit entrindetem Weissbrot, das sieht nach Kartoffelmasse aus?


----------



## Ukel (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> aaah, ist Argument.
> 
> dann brauchste noch ein Häppchen Käse auf die Nacht ??
> ;-)))



Ob er wirklich die Bundespräsine als Betthupferl möchte? ;+ |rolleyes


----------



## Franky (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Son mist... schülli ist alle... der Pott war schneller leer als gedacht, selbst Leute, die nur probieren wollten, haben Nachschlag genommen. Die Lehre: nächstmal mach ich meinen 12 l Pott voll!
Hab genau die Gratwanderung zwischen schmeckt pikant aber brennt nich getroffen. Für die hardliner war noch tabasco nebenbei.. 
ich finde, das Zeug muss schmecken und soll nicht die puperze verglühen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Ukel schrieb:


> Ob er wirklich die Bundespräsine als Betthupferl möchte? ;+ |rolleyes


dachte schon, es merkt doch keiner ;-)))))))))))))))

@Franky:
Versuch macht kluch!!


----------



## Jose (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gestern im Fernsehen gesehen:
> Linsen, das Rezept gegen den Welthunger
> http://www.tvspielfilm.de/tv-progra...-den-welthunger,59bf7c04f033af06316ac0ac.html
> 
> ...




bischt doch a guatsmänsch :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nur Fresssack ;-)


----------



## Jose (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> ...Frühstück, Weisswürschtel in Rinderbrühe mit Markklößchen.
> Bild heut abend...



...the harder they come, the harder they fall...

ach, die 'jugend'...




silverfish schrieb:


> Tellerbild nachgereicht.




sehr schön, aber hättste den teller ruhig waschen können :m



ich jetzt:
zu den hackfressen heute passt ne hackstippe.

also hackstippe, das aber reichlich


ps: 
ich sollte jetzt öfter mal aufs land fahren, so viele karnickel, so schlecht auszuweichen...


----------



## silverfish (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Serviettenkloss aber nicht klassisch mit entrindetem Weissbrot, das sieht nach Kartoffelmasse aus?



Joo, halb roh ,halb gekocht .

nee Brot ist ja kein Kochen !:q


----------



## silverfish (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ps: 
ich sollte jetzt öfter mal aufs land fahren, so viele karnickel, so schlecht auszuweichen... Zitat Jose

wieso ? warst Du auch auf der Kningausstellung im Bürgerzentrum in E. ?


----------



## Jose (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

oops, habs verpennt: mein hackestipp ist NATÜRLICH mi selbst erlegten steinis statt 'schnöder champis"

ansonsten immer noch fresse dicke, die welt & so...

jetze auch noch optisch und ja: isse mich schaixx egal wie aussieht.

lecker muss es selbst in den gesetzten grenzen sein


----------



## Cocu (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> ... schülli ...



Darf ich fragen, was das ist? Hab gerade ein paar Minuten versucht, das Internet zu befragen, aber so auf den ersten Blick finde ich dort keine Antwort ... und "Gratwanderung zwischen schmeckt pikant aber brennt nich" hört sich für mich immer interessant an ...


----------



## Kochtopf (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Cocu schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, was das ist? Hab gerade ein paar Minuten versucht, das Internet zu befragen, aber so auf den ersten Blick finde ich dort keine Antwort ... und "Gratwanderung zwischen schmeckt pikant aber brennt nich" hört sich für mich immer interessant an ...



Chili 

HTH


----------



## Jose (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Cocu schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, was das ist? Hab gerade ein paar  Minuten versucht, das Internet zu befragen, aber so auf den ersten Blick  finde ich dort keine Antwort...






ist chili (wie chili con carne)

musst du verzeihen, hier schwätzen alle durcheinander, egal wie schief ihnen der schnabel gewachsen ist.

ich sach nur babylon... :m


----------



## Kochtopf (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich sach nur babylon... :m


 Imbiss Babylon im Anglerboard #6


----------



## honeybee (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern Mittag...Spirelli und Tomatensauce
Heute Mittag...Bockwurst und Brötchen

Beides vom Gastroservice


----------



## pennfanatic (5. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Gestern Mittag...Spirelli und Tomatensauce
> Heute Mittag...Bockwurst und Brötchen
> 
> Na so richtig prickelnd war das auch nicht.
> Aber so ne gute bockwurst ist nicht zu verachten!


----------



## honeybee (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> honeybee schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gestern Mittag...Spirelli und Tomatensauce
> ...


----------



## elranchero (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kleine Zwischenmahlzeit...[emoji12]
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sprogoe (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mal ein Tip an alle DO-Liebhaber, schaut mal unter Dutch Oven Rezepte, da gibt es eine kleine Auswahl:
http://feuer-topf.de/

Gruß Siggi


----------



## bombe20 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Mal ein Tip an alle DO-Liebhaber, schaut mal unter Dutch Oven Rezepte, da gibt es eine kleine Auswahl:
> http://feuer-topf.de/


oder hier die große auswahl.


----------



## Cocu (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Chili
> 
> HTH





Jose schrieb:


> ist chili (wie chili con carne)
> 
> musst du verzeihen, hier schwätzen alle durcheinander, egal wie schief ihnen der schnabel gewachsen ist.
> 
> ich sach nur babylon... :m



#q

Danke, da hätte man tatsächlich auch selbst drauf kommen können. |uhoh: Aber irgendwie vermute ich hier schon hinter jeder zufälligen Aneinanderreihung mindestens dreier Buchstaben eine Spezialität in "eurer" jeweiligen "Landessprache" ... :m


Hier gab's gestern Abend wieder selbstgemachte Pizza. Bilder gibt's nicht, so schnell war die wieder weg. Aber zum Glück ist noch Teig übrig geblieben, der wird die nächsten Tage nach und nach aufgebraucht ... :l


----------



## sprogoe (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> oder hier die große auswahl.




noch besser bömbchen,
ich hatte auch mal einen Link zu 125 DO-Rezepten erhalten, der aber nicht mehr zu funktionieren scheint.
Die Seite vom Grillsportverein werde ich gleich mal abspeichern, danke.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## bombe20 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Die Seite vom Grillsportverein werde ich gleich mal abspeichern.


keine ursache, siggi. die threads "räuchern&wursten" und "eigenbauten" sind auch jedem ans herz zu legen, der mit dem räuchern beginnen will.
bevor ich meinen ersten räucherschrank (heiß/kalt) gebaut habe, habe ich dort ein halbes jahr lang informationen gesammelt und saß bei den gezeigten ergebnissen fast jeden abend mit tropfenden zahn vor dem rechner.


----------



## pennfanatic (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich war ja froh, das es überhaupt was gab dort.
Sonst hätte ich mich mit Bananen über Wasser halten müssen.|bla:[/QUOTE]

Was war das denn für ein Markt?

Was hier so an märkten läuft...

Jeder dritte stand ist eine"fressbude"


----------



## Jose (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

H A H !!!

endlich...







dann lag da noch sowas lockend rum...







und das gibt dann: my naked lunch








mit bacon, klar.
muss jetzt los machen, damit der DIENST-tag gut anfängt :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

coole Fotos!!!

Bei mir heute (logo) Linsen und Schbädsle - dank Einkauf auch mit Schbegg und Worschd heute ;-))


----------



## Jose (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> coole Fotos!!!...



jetzt noch ein paar dein herz wärmende: mit schbegg :m


ach ja, hab zwiebelringe unter dem häschen im topf, backen die zwiebeln fest - nicht das häschen


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6#6#6


----------



## Jose (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wird ein tränenreicher abend ...

das tolle am kren ist: er beißt und gut ist.
chili beißt und beißt und beißt beißt...

ein vergnügen besonderer art :m


----------



## silverfish (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

für den Geschmack und weils einfach goil ist , wieder auf Feuer geköchelt. 500gr Rinderhack ,500gr Suure Kappes , eine große Zwiebel und Gewürze .
Speck war mittags auf dem Flammkuchen.:q

Es war legger und morgen früh räumt es wieder !:q#6


----------



## honeybee (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ich war ja froh, das es überhaupt was gab dort.
> Sonst hätte ich mich mit Bananen über Wasser halten müssen.|bla:



Was war das denn für ein Markt?

Was hier so an märkten läuft...

Jeder dritte stand ist eine"fressbude"[/QUOTE]

Kunsthandwerk und Kreativmarkt. War in einer Festhalle. Da gab es nur den ansässigen Caterer im Foyer.

@Herbert
Wo hast den denn ausgegraben?


----------



## pennfanatic (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ok, bei Kunst und kreativ...
Da ist es schon kreativ was zu essen zu bekommen  

Gab es denn abends zu hause wenigstens was?


----------



## honeybee (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ok, bei Kunst und kreativ...
> Da ist es schon kreativ was zu essen zu bekommen
> 
> Gab es denn abends zu hause wenigstens was?



Samstag war ich kurz nach 19Uhr zu Hause......da gabs Bemme.
Sonntag war ich erst nach 20Uhr zuhause, wegen Abbau und so. Da hatte ich keine Lust mehr auf Essen....da gabs ein Bier und dann Bettchen


----------



## pennfanatic (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Naja, ich weiß schon was eine bemme ist, aber kein vorgebratenes kottlet mehr im kühlschrank, keine frikadelle?
Was sagt denn dein Hund dazu?
Musste der auch hungern?


----------



## honeybee (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wann sollte ich denn vorbraten?
Samstag bin ich kurz nach 6 früh los und Abends dann kaputt.
Sonntag habe ich mir erlaubt bis 7 zu schlafen (hab ich gebraucht) habe gefrühstückt und bin dann los. Keine Zeit zum vorbraten.

Und Frieda.....der gehts wahrscheinlich am aller aller besten von allen. Neben Paule versteht sich.....
In 3 Woche ist wieder Markt und da muss Frieda mit, weil keiner tagsüber da ist. Und so lange will ich sie nicht alleine lassen.


----------



## pennfanatic (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vielleicht freitags vor braten  

Dann hoffe ich das frieda dir wenigstens am Markt Tag die wurscht lässt......


----------



## honeybee (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Vielleicht freitags vor braten
> 
> Dann hoffe ich das frieda dir wenigstens am Markt Tag die wurscht lässt......



Freitag muss ich vorpacken, Autos beladen etc.....da bin ich froh, wenn ich nix vergesse.

Frieda wird schon ihre eigene Wurscht (also ne halbe) bekommen, sofern es dort welche gibt.


----------



## pennfanatic (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Na dann hoffe ich für euch!
Ich hätte wahrscheinlich nie ganze Box mit Nahrungsmittel dabei...
( auch mit Obst  )


----------



## honeybee (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Na dann hoffe ich für euch!
> Ich hätte wahrscheinlich nie ganze Box mit Nahrungsmittel dabei...
> ( auch mit Obst  )



Das bringt Dir nix, wenn Du keine Zeit zum Essen hast 
Banane habe ich auch immer mit. Kann man auch mal fix anbeissen und wieder hin legen und macht erstmal satt.

In 3 Wochen sind wir zu zweit, da gehts dann......#6


----------



## Jose (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> ...@Herbert
> Wo hast den denn ausgegraben?


edk,
hier hats man nicht so mit kren.

aber:

jetzt gehts lohos...


----------



## pennfanatic (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ok, aber...
Zeit zum essen muss sein...


----------



## pennfanatic (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> edk,
> hier hats man nicht so mit kren.
> 
> Doch gerne, nur gibt es den nicht überall


----------



## honeybee (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ohhh das sieht verdammt lecker aus......

Ich muss diese Woche auch noch irgendwas leckeres, fleischiges kochen, sonst werde ich unleidlich :q

@pennfanatic
Ja, das geht aber eben manchmal nicht.....wenn man alleine ist und 5 Meter Stand hat, biste froh, wenn die Standnachbarin mal kurz ein Auge wirft, damit du mal auf Toilette kannst


----------



## pennfanatic (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ok, ich verstehe....
Damit wäre das Thema für mich erledigt. 

Hatte ähnliches Erlebnis am nürburgring als streckenposten.
Da war nix mit essen und Toilette.
Einmal und nie wieder


----------



## honeybee (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ok, ich verstehe....
> Damit wäre das Thema für mich erledigt.
> 
> Hatte ähnliches Erlebnis am nürburgring als streckenposten.
> ...



Naja.....hier bin ich ja froh wenn es so ist. Nix ist schlimmer, wie Langeweile am Stand, das bedeutet nämlich auch das der Umsatz gering wäre 

Vielleicht werde ich mich mal an Wildschweinsülze machen.
Bisher ist die aber immer nie richtig fest geworden, trotz Schwartenzeugs und Gelantine. |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## pennfanatic (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da frag doch mal unseren Thomas, der kann bestimmt Tipps geben.
Ich hatte immer nur dosenfutter...
Würstchen usw.......


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

....und für die kalte zeit.......auf der messe und aufen bau....kommt der *henkelman* mit.


----------



## pennfanatic (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du hast sowas noch?
Und wie machst du den warm?
Aufm Bau?


----------



## angler1996 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Naja.....hier bin ich ja froh wenn es so ist. Nix ist schlimmer, wie Langeweile am Stand, das bedeutet nämlich auch das der Umsatz gering wäre
> 
> Vielleicht werde ich mich mal an Wildschweinsülze machen.
> Bisher ist die aber immer nie richtig fest geworden, trotz Schwartenzeugs und Gelantine. |kopfkrat|kopfkrat



das würde ich eher als Qualitätsmerkmal sehen, je fester umso mehr Gelantine, wer will das?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Vielleicht werde ich mich mal an Wildschweinsülze machen.
> Bisher ist die aber immer nie richtig fest geworden, trotz Schwartenzeugs und Gelantine. |kopfkrat|kopfkrat



10 - 12 Blatt (große) pro Liter Flüssigkeit für relativ weiche (Teller)Sülze, bis 20 Blatt für schnittfeste Sülze (im Sommer immer jeweils 1 - 2 "Bonusblätter" dazu geben).

1 Blatt Gelatine hat ca. 1,3 - 1,5 Gramm, falls Du Pulver nimmst..

Blattgelatine einweichen in kaltem Wasser, ausdrücken und in die HEISSE, aber NICHT KOCHENDE Flüssigkeit unterrühren. 

Da nachher kalt gegessen wird, Flüssigkeit stärker würzen (je kälter mans isst, desto mehr muss man würzen, wenn man warm abschmeckt).. 

Dann erst Flüssigkeit über Einlage geben und kalt stellen..


----------



## pennfanatic (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wusste doch, dass du dich aus kennst.
Kenne mich eher mit dem verzehren aus


----------



## honeybee (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ohhh doch so viel Gelantine?
Ich habe immer 3 oder 4 Blätter genommen.

@Angler
meine Sülze war immer nur so halb fest. Im Glas hats mich nicht gestört, hat man super aufs Brot gebracht.
Aber wenn ich Sülze mit Essig, Öl und Zwiebel essen will, dann sollte sie zumindest Schnittfest sein.


----------



## pennfanatic (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jana du machst mich Hunger!
Kühlschrank leider wieder leer!


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Du hast sowas noch?
> Und wie machst du den warm?
> Aufm Bau?


zb. heiße suppe in das schwarze , das kleine schwarze;-) in den Henkelman (meiner kommt von emsa)


----------



## pennfanatic (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ach so kein klassischer Henkel Mann von früher.
Die waren aus Alu oder halt Blech mit Familie.
Die wurden vor Ort im heissen Wasser Bad erhitzt.


----------



## angler1996 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ohhh doch so viel Gelantine?
> Ich habe immer 3 oder 4 Blätter genommen.
> 
> @Angler
> ...


 
 ich will ja dem Cheffe nicht ins Handwerk pfuschen|wavey:
 bin nur Hobbybastler
 für mich privat ist mir das egal, wenn die etwas zerfällt, vielleicht liegt die Wahrheit in der Mitte, also halbfest


----------



## honeybee (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Jana du machst mich Hunger!
> Kühlschrank leider wieder leer!



Wieso ist Dein Kühlschrank immer leer? |bigeyes
So bissl Zeugs zum "rumfressen" muss da drin sein.
z.B. ein großes Stück Schinkenspeck, bissl Knacker...das ist IMMER da


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ohhh doch so viel Gelantine?
> Ich habe immer 3 oder 4 Blätter genommen.
> 
> @Angler
> ...


Kommt halt drauf an, wie viel Schwarten und Füsse Du drin hast - je mehr, desto mehr kannste Gelatine sparen.

Das musste aber etwas ins Gefühl kriegen.

Meine Menge bezog sich auf reine Flüssigkeit (Wasser, Brühe etc.) OHNE mitgekochte Schwarten, Knochen etc. 

@ 996: Gelatine ist praktisch reines Eiweiss/Collagen, ist nix künstliches/Schlechtes..


----------



## pennfanatic (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ne ist leer.
Aber besser wie zu voll und man muss nacdher die Hälfte wegschmeissen.
Kaufe immer frisch und esse das dann auf.
Dann passiert es eben das ganz plötzlich nix/ mehr da ist.
So heute


----------



## angler1996 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kommt halt drauf an, wie viel Schwarten und Füsse Du drin hast - je mehr, desto mehr kannste Gelatine sparen.
> 
> Das musste aber etwas ins Gefühl kriegen.
> 
> ...



 Ja , schmeckt aber nach nix und führt zu mehr Gewürz, letztlich soll das jeder selbst entscheiden, was er oder besser sie will


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Siehe oben, max.  so 30 Gramm aufn Liter.. Das "verwässert" nicht viel den Geschmack..


----------



## Franky (7. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mal wieder lecker! Und dank eigener Chili auch mit Wumms


----------



## elranchero (7. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mit Verlaub was ist das, ich weiß ja das jeder so seine Favoriten hat, aber gab es da Seitenwind [emoji12] nichts für ungut Franky, konnte ich mir leider nicht verkneifen und guten Appetit 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (7. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nix.
nur warm gemacht.
zwei Schenkel


----------



## honeybee (7. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> nix.
> nur warm gemacht.
> zwei Schenkel



Ich habe heute im Froster gewühlt.
habe auch nur Warm gemacht.....Täubchen 
Und Nudeln dazu.

Nudeln und bissl Brühe sind noch übrig. Gibts morgen dann:m


----------



## Kochtopf (7. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Als Schlummifix gibt es Spiegelei mit deutschem Kaviar aka gefärbten Seehasenrogen in Salzlake


----------



## Jose (7. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jana, du magst es mich zu necken #6

wenigstens haste mich nicht als boardferkel nominiert.  

ansonsten: ich kenn das marktgedrisse sehr gut: 20 jahre Flohmarkt. ..

und Toiletten g.w.w*


* ganzweitweg


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ jana:
33 Gramm Gelatine auf 1 l Fond (hab extra Sülze gemacht, viele Fotos und Herstellung folgen, wenn ich mal Zeit hab)

Gemüse/Fleisch kleiner schneiden, dann bröckelts nicht so beim Scheiben schneiden.

Ansonsten lass ich mein Frühstück (nachher) als Bilder sprechen:
















und der Rest ab wieder in Kühlschrank


----------



## sprogoe (8. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> nix.
> nur warm gemacht.
> zwei Schenkel




Wie denn, durch Reibung?:m

Gruß Siggi


----------



## honeybee (8. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht gut aus Thomas
Mir allerdings zu viel Gemüse drin und zu wenig Saure Gurke.
Aber das kann ja dann jeder machen wir er will.

Heute Abend gibt es frische Rehleber und Kartoffelpüh


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schwäbisch - das teure Fleisch strecken ;-)
Wichtiger für Dich und hiermit dokumentiert, dass der Anhaltswert mit ca. 33 - 35 Gramm Gelatine pro L Schnittfestigkeit ergibt ;-)))


----------



## angler1996 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schwäbisch - das teure Fleisch strecken ;-)
> Wichtiger für Dich und hiermit dokumentiert, dass der Anhaltswert mit ca. 33 - 35 Gramm Gelatine pro L Schnittfestigkeit ergibt ;-)))



 jaja, nu brauchts de Hack um doos assen zu kenne:m

 Sehr schön, nur überrascht mich doch der hohe Grünfutteranteil bei Dir, Schwob hie oder har:m


----------



## Kochtopf (8. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> jaja, nu brauchts de Hack um doos assen zu kenne:m
> 
> Sehr schön, nur überrascht mich doch der hohe Grünfutteranteil bei Dir, Schwob hie oder har:m


Wenn du mich fragst: der erste Weg zum Schützer! ))


----------



## daci7 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn du mich fragst: der erste Weg zum Schützer! ))


 
Jo - wenn da mal nicht bald einer mim Klingelbeutel hausieren geht ... :q


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn du mich fragst: der erste Weg zum Schützer! ))


da kommste von der arbeit und hast gleich gute laune :q:q:q


bein uns heute eine schnelle hähnchen-pfanne , eisberg ,ofenpommes,mayo.


----------



## sprogoe (8. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Resteverwertung frei Schnauze, hauptsache bunt und lecker.

Gestern gabs Hühnersuppe, aber gekochtes Gockelfleisch findet bei uns nicht so recht seine Abnehmer.
Heute also Fleisch abgepuhlt und klein geschnitten, dabei festgestellt...zu wenig, also noch ´nen Dösgen Truthahnfleisch dazu.
Frische festkochende Kartoffeln geschnitten, schön angebraten, mit Salz und Pffer gewürzt und us de Pann genommen.
2 geschnittene Zwiebeln angedünstet, 
2 geh. Knofel dazu,
1 rote Paprika,
1 handvoll Kotz...eh Brechbohnen
ordentlich selbst gesammelte Pilze (Maronen und Birkenpilze) hinein und alles durchgebraten und auch mit Salz u. Peffer veredelt,
anschließend de Brotäpel untergemischt und happy happy gemacht.
War echt lecker.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Kauli11 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> nix.
> nur warm gemacht.
> zwei Schenkel



Wie hieß die Dame? 

#h


----------



## Franky (8. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht gut aus - aber fehlt Knofel!  Es sei denn, Du meintest 2 Knollen  :q 2 Zehen ist definitiv nicht Hexen- und Vampirsicher! :q:q


----------



## silverfish (8. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Eintopf !
Mhmmm.. legga ,auch Dank der Rinderbeinscheibe und des Fonds.

Drei solcher Schüsseln verputzt.|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eintopf - muss ich auch mal wieder..

Klasse!!


----------



## silverfish (8. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dann kam noch Sauerei in  die Küche !|kopfkrat

Aber es hat sich wieder gelohnt !:vik:

Diesjährige Brombeeransatz kam in Flaschen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke.

ich glaube ich brauche mal wieder....Fliederbeersuppe!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

grins - das waren aber keine Fliederbeeren ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Welchen Teller würdet ihr lieber essen (und warum), links oder rechts?


----------



## Franky (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich nehme von beiden das, was drauf liegt und lass die Teller in Ruhe! :m


----------



## Kochtopf (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zwei Mal das gleiche Gericht,  einmal in Schee un einmal in bodenständig... beide Teller plus Nachschlag :m


----------



## sunny (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich würde den linken Teller nehmen. Der sieht von den Farbkontrasten nicht ganz so "monoton" aus. Das Auge isst ja schließlich mit |rolleyes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich seh schon, bisher habt ihr den Punkt noch nicht erkannt, um dens mir geht...


----------



## Kochtopf (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich seh schon, bisher habt ihr den Punkt noch nicht erkannt, um dens mir geht...



Wenn du mit unseren kognitiven Fertigkeiten so unzufrieden bist stell im Vielfraßthread keine depperten offenen Fragen )


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

grins - bis dahin was ich heute abend esse:
Bratkartoffeln - mit?
jepp:


----------



## Kochtopf (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schützersülze! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dreggsagg ;-))))))))))))


----------



## LOCHI (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Am rechten Teller fehlt was, sieht so trocken (gesund) aus.

Also ich würde den linken nehmen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Am rechten Teller fehlt was, sieht so trocken (gesund) aus.
> 
> Also ich würde den linken nehmen!



aaah, spannend, es geht los...... 
Trocken?? 
Dazu später ;-)))


----------



## LOCHI (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So auch mal was futtern


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jau, Schenggele mit Soß und Grumbiere...


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Welchen Teller würdet ihr lieber essen (und warum), links oder rechts?


Keinen von beiden:
:mTeller ess ich grundsätzlich nicht!


Bei dem was drauf liegt, würde ich aber zum linken tendieren, da er mit Soße und Extra-Gewürz ist.
Und ja, auch wenn mir immer einrede, mir das eigentlich völlig wurscht ist, auch weil er ansprechender angerichtet ist.

Da ich davon ausgehe, da ich einen Nachschlag bekommen würde, lass ich die vermutlich mickrigere Portionsgröße mal außen vor...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

komplettes Schweinerückensteakchen war das, schätze 250 Gram Rohgwicht


----------



## daci7 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ebenfalls den linken Teller wegen Soße (oder ist das einfach Öl?), Gewürz und weil der Teller nicht so bedruckt ist. Sieht besser aus.:q


----------



## Zander Jonny (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das Fleisch vom linken und die Zwiebeln vom rechten Teller.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Das Fleisch vom linken und die Zwiebeln vom rechten Teller.


Nu wirds aber spannend


----------



## Franky (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Darf ich GANZ ehrlich sein? Mir fehlen auf beiden Tellern so ein wenig die sogenannten "Röststoffe"... Wenn das Reeschzwiebl sein sollen - nee, geht anders!  Auch das Fleisch hat eine sehr helle Farbe (äusserlich)...

PS: mein erstes Posting war VOR der Mittagspause mit knurrendem Magen, das zweite nach einem recht annehmbaren Sauerbraten mit Klößen und Rotkohl.... :q


----------



## honeybee (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Es sieht mir alles beides sehr trocken aus......
Und zu hell......

Rechts ist halt bissl Öl oder Bratenfett mit drüber garniert.

Ich würds essen......beide. 
Und von mir aus mit noch bissl mehr Zwiebel.


----------



## honeybee (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Lochi
Kartoffeln machen auch satt, oder?:q
Und was issn das als Beilage?? ;+


----------



## Zander Jonny (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Beim rechten Teller sind die Zwiebeln mit gebraten und links roh |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So, dann mal Aufklärung:
Schweinerücken, eingelegt als Einlage für die Sülze in Weisswein, Essig, Lorbeer, Nelke, Senfsaat, Wacholder etc. und dann im Sud pochiert.

Das eine Steak dann etwas früher raus (a point) und erkalten lassen fürs Frühstück heute.

Und mir beim anrichten überlegt, dass ich euch da mal was aufzeigen kann dran und deswegen die beiden Fotos.

BEIDE Teller enthalten genau das gleiche Material:
Aufgeschnittenes kaltes Fleisch, Zwiebel, gesalzen, gepfeffert, mit etwas Balsamico und Olivenöl.

Ich hab nur das ganze Material vom linken Teller in den Suppenteller geschüttet, durchgemischt und etwas ziehen lassen.

Klar sieht der linke Teller ansprechender aus. 

ABER:
Essen würde ich immer eher den rechten!!!

Dass der etwas trockener aussieht kommt daher, dass Balsamico und Öl quasi mit "aufgesogen" wurden.

Durch das mischen und ziehen lassen (gerade auch zusammen mit den Zwiebeln) ergibt das aber einen wesentlich "runderen" Geschmack, als wenn man das auf dem "netter" anzusehenden Teller nur (und das ja auch nur partiell) oben drauf geträufelt hat..

Obwohl es also genau das gleiche Essen war, ist alleine durch den kleinen Unterschied beim anrichten schon ein Geschmacksunterschied gegeben!!

Merke also:
Schön, wenn was nett aussieht...

Schöner, wenns besser schmeckt....


----------



## Jose (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...und ELEND wenns kein kning zu kaufen gibt. :g
>> jieper


apropos teller, ich würd den rechten nehmen, denn wenn schon kkh-kost, dann doch die leichtere :m


----------



## LOCHI (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oder es kam wieder hoch... (vorher- nachher) 

duck und weck........


----------



## LOCHI (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Keine Ahnung @Jana hat die Frau gemacht. War aber lecker.
Und ja Schwenkerle mag ich sehr, braune Butter und Peterle einfach ein Genuss!


----------



## JottU (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Senfeier. :vik:
Wäre da nur nicht der blöde Anruf vom Chef, genau während des Eier pochieren, gewesen. #q#q
Das Eigelb natürlich dann hart. Naja geschmeckt hat es trotzdem.


----------



## pennfanatic (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Chefs sollte man ignorieren !


----------



## Zander Jonny (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Chefs sollte man ignorieren !



Dann bleibt aber der Kühlschrank leer |supergri


----------



## Kochtopf (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Dann bleibt aber der Kühlschrank leer |supergri



Dann  mit deiner chefin zu Hause


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute eine schnelle runde sache und für morgen zieht da noch ein Speck-Kartoffelsalat durch


----------



## Jose (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Heute eine schnelle runde sache...



hatte ich gestern, ist aber OT


----------



## Kauli11 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> Dann kam noch Sauerei in  die Küche !|kopfkrat
> 
> Aber es hat sich wieder gelohnt !:vik:
> 
> Diesjährige Brombeeransatz kam in Flaschen.



Was machst du mit den Brombeeren?
Kann man das Rezept bekommen?
Es gab mal einen Brombeerlikör zu kaufen, der sich Kroatzbeere nannte.
Hat seinerzeit gut geschmeckt.
Habe ein paar mal versucht Brombeeren aufzusetzen.
Der Geschmack hat mich immer enttäuscht. #d
Hat vielleicht jemand ein gutes Rezept?

#h


----------



## sprogoe (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Kauli,
ich schaue morgen mal in mein Kochbuch von ca. 1910,
da stehen auch Sachen drin, die man heute so kaum noch kennt.
Das Buch liegt allerdings in meiner Garage und da ist es ohne Licht momentan so dunkel, wie im Axxxh.
Wenn ich was Passendes finde, stelle ich es hier ein.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Jose (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> ...Habe ein paar mal versucht Brombeeren aufzusetzen.
> Der Geschmack hat mich immer enttäuscht. #d
> ...



sind mal so mal so, 
geschmack stört eigentlich nicht, wenn man mit 54+% ansetzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> geschmack stört eigentlich nicht, wenn man mit 54+% ansetzt.


Bruder im (mit) Geist(e)
:q:q:q


----------



## Franky (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aus dem Bremer Kochbuch, 3. Auflage... :q


----------



## Kauli11 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> sind mal so mal so,
> geschmack stört eigentlich nicht, wenn man mit 54+% ansetzt.



Damit habe ich u.a. auch angesetzt.
Geschmack hat mich trotzdem nicht überzeugt.

#h


----------



## Kauli11 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



sprogoe schrieb:


> @Kauli,
> ich schaue morgen mal in mein Kochbuch von ca. 1910,
> da stehen auch Sachen drin, die man heute so kaum noch kennt.
> Das Buch liegt allerdings in meiner Garage und da ist es ohne Licht momentan so dunkel, wie im Axxxh.
> ...



Danke.
Bin mal gespannt. #6

#h


----------



## silverfish (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> sind mal so mal so,
> geschmack stört eigentlich nicht, wenn man mit 54+% ansetzt.



:vik:sehr gut erkannt !|wavey:

Wobei ich zugeben muss ,daß ich dieses Jahr auch etwas Krätzerbrand 55% dem Rum zugefügt hatte .


Abendbrot gab es heut auch !


----------



## honeybee (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Was machst du mit den Brombeeren?



Was soll man damit machen? :q
Die stehen bei mir in Gläsern im Kühlschrank.
Kann man sich lecker übers Eis machen oder beim am Kühlschrank vorbei gehen mal einen Löffel voll naschen :g


----------



## honeybee (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hatte dieses Jahr mal DIESES Rezept ausprobiert (Natürlich mit wesentlich mehr Ausgangsmaterial) und war sehr positiv überrascht.

Der ist echt gut geworden....


----------



## pennfanatic (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ihr seit alle schleckermäuler.
Ich habe es nicht mit süss, lieber scharf und würzig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Scharf, würzig PLUS salzig, rauch, fett UND süß!!!! 
:l:l:l:l:l:l



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei dem Scheixxwetter mit kalt und Regen was Herzerwärmendes:
> Scharfer Karamellbauch
> 
> Hört sich pervers an, ist aber eine der geilsten Männernaschereien, die es gibt.
> ...


----------



## silverfish (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Was soll man damit machen? :q
> Die stehen bei mir in Gläsern im Kühlschrank.
> Kann man sich lecker übers Eis machen oder beim am Kühlschrank vorbei gehen mal einen Löffel voll naschen :g



Hatte ich erst auch überlegt,aber dann habe ich alles noch durch den Saftwolf gejagt, somit mehr Fruchtmark und vor allem %%
gerettet.:q:q:q


----------



## pennfanatic (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aber nicht süss?


----------



## honeybee (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> Hatte ich erst auch überlegt,aber dann habe ich alles noch durch den Saftwolf gejagt, somit mehr Fruchtmark und vor allem %%
> gerettet.:q:q:q



Ich habe auch noch genug % im Glas
Blöd nur, wenn so halb verschlafen den Frühstückstisch denkt und dann so ein Glas mit draussen landet.
Hat aber gut geschmeckt auf einem frischem Brötchen :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hört sich nach "Marmelade" für mich an
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## pennfanatic (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich glaube alles was du zubereitest ist lecker!
Da kann meine singl küche nicht mithalten.


----------



## JottU (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und wenns dann erst mal richtig zu schmecken anfängt, kannst dich nachm Frühstück direkt wieder hinlegen.


----------



## elranchero (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schnelle Sache westfälisches Krüstchen Klassiker 80‘er aber kann man machen...auch Damenschnitzel gröhl....[emoji848]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## honeybee (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hört sich nach "Marmelade" für mich an
> :vik::vik::vik:



Sah auch aus wie Marmelade.....:g oder eher wie ganz fette Konfitüre.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mit Spiegelei wie Schnitzel Meyer aus der klassischen Küche


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Sah auch aus wie Marmelade.....:g oder eher wie ganz fette Konfitüre.


grins . wie gesagt. meine Welt


----------



## elranchero (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ging damals für 8,50 raus... so wie heute oft in Baden Schnitzel mit Brot und brauner sosss


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

auch geil!!


----------



## honeybee (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> grins . wie gesagt. meine Welt



Ich war gerade mal am Kühlschrank....kein wunder das so ein Glas mit auf dem Frühstückstisch gelandet ist.
Ist ja auch in einem Karls Erdbeerhof Marmeladenglas drin.
Böse Falle....:q


----------



## pennfanatic (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schnitzel Meyer?

Egal aber alles ein bisschen wenig!
Schnitzel muss grösser und drei spiegeleier sähe besser aus!


----------



## pennfanatic (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ich war gerade mal am Kühlschrank....kein wunder das so ein Glas mit auf dem Frühstückstisch gelandet ist.
> Ist ja auch in einem Karls Erdbeerhof Marmeladenglas drin.
> Böse Falle....:q



Bin jetzt neben der Musik  

Geht es um allohol?


----------



## elranchero (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dann schau mal hier....gibst auch im Süden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## honeybee (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Bin jetzt neben der Musik
> 
> Geht es um allohol?



Jup. Um die übrigen Beeren vom Brombeerlikör, die ihr Dasein in einem Glas von Karls Erdbeerhof Marmelade fristen und so schon fälschlicherweise auf dem Frühstücksbrötchen landeten. 
Sah aus wie leckere dicke Konfitüre mit viel Frucht


----------



## pennfanatic (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

War dann ein lustiges frühstück!    
Da ich selten frühstücke ....
Werde ich in den Genuss nicht kommen.


----------



## honeybee (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> War dann ein lustiges frühstück!
> Da ich selten frühstücke ....
> Werde ich in den Genuss nicht kommen.



Kennste nicht: Früh wie ein Kaiser, Mittag wie ein König und Abends wie ein Bettelmann

Ein gutes Frühstück ist ein muss. Oftmal weis man nämlich nicht, ob es Mittag geben wird bzw. was.
Bei uns gibt es jeden Tag frische Brötchen. 
Auch Sonntags, denn da hat unser Bäcker auch auf.
Samstags für jeden 1 Frühstücksei und Sonntags für jeden 2 Frühstückseier.


----------



## pennfanatic (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das ist ja der pure luxux.
Bei mir zum frühstuck nix.
Zu Mittag nix und zwischendurch was aufgewärmtes.
Irgendwie wohne ich verkehrt


----------



## Jose (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sooos...

geht auch ohne, ohne kning eher nicht:

lecker gekocht, aber nicht leckerst:

papplika...


aber schbegg, macht kötter knädig :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wie nicht lecker?? 
mochteste nicht?


----------



## honeybee (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Das ist ja der pure luxux.
> Bei mir zum frühstuck nix.
> Zu Mittag nix und zwischendurch was aufgewärmtes.
> Irgendwie wohne ich verkehrt



Das hat nix mit Luxus zu tun......aber am Essen wird nicht gespart.

@Herbert
haste vergessen die Schoten etwas anzubraten? Die sehen so nacksch aus.
Aber gefüllte Paprika sind eigentlich immer lecker.....


----------



## pennfanatic (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Außer auf deinen Ausstellungen     
Ich bin einfach zu faul!


----------



## Jose (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wie nicht lecker??
> mochteste nicht?



doch. sehr.  muttu lesen ganzes trööt: ich habe heute kein kaninchen gekriegt, das für mich leckerste und verträglichste. manna eben...

:m egal welche menge :m


----------



## honeybee (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ich bin einfach zu faul!



Das habe ich mir gedacht.....


----------



## honeybee (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> doch. sehr.  muttu lesen ganzes trööt: ich habe heute kein kaninchen gekriegt, das für mich leckerste und verträglichste.
> 
> :m egal welche menge :m



Du wohnst in Bonn und es gibt bei Euch kein frisches Kaninchen zu kaufen? 
Bei uns lagen reichlich in der Kühlung vom Supermarkt. (frische)
Was ich von den Mastkaninchen halte, habe ich ja aber schonmal gesagt. #d


----------



## Jose (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> ...Die sehen so nacksch aus...



hmmmmhmmmh immer, gerne, mehr....

gefüllte papplika geht aber noch eine sublimationsstufe höher, egal, aus welche not geboren: hier jetzt hack ja, papplika nein.


der anblick des 'not'geborenen verstört hoffentlich nicht, oder wenn doch: welcome mueslis :vik:


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Scharf, würzig PLUS salzig, rauch, fett UND süß!!!!
> 
> 
> :l:l:l:l:l:l





An wie vielen Tagen in der Woche machst Du den eigentlich?


----------



## Jose (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Du wohnst in Bonn und es gibt bei Euch kein frisches Kaninchen zu kaufen?
> Bei uns lagen reichlich in der Kühlung vom Supermarkt. (frische)
> Was ich von den Mastkaninchen halte, habe ich ja aber schonmal gesagt. #d


doch, hätte ich: kg 14,80

fast schon zahnarztpreise, stichwort hohler zahn
aber super quali von lapinchen (gugln)

mich egal: lecker, klar, letztlich nach 1,5 std jose-folter 

kaum zu unterscheiden zu kg/9.99

und die gäste sind alles FRESSER


----------



## pennfanatic (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir gedacht.....



Du scheinst mich durchschaut zu haben.
Aber ehrlich für mich alleine lohnt es nicht zu kochen...
Müsste eine Woche davon essen oder die Hälfte wegschmeissen


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Meeresfrüchtchen schrieb:


> An wie vielen Tagen in der Woche machst Du den eigentlich?


viel zu selten - ist ja nur Naschwerk ;-))


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Du scheinst mich durchschaut zu haben.
> Aber ehrlich für mich alleine lohnt es nicht zu kochen...
> Müsste eine Woche davon essen oder die Hälfte wegschmeissen



Einfrieren, einkochen kennst du?

#d Du kannst zu faul sein, oder keine Lust haben, aber veräppeln musst du dich alleine.#d

 Ich wette hier kochen allerhand für sich selbst und ihren Singlehaushalt, oder haben einen pendelden Partner.

Viele Ältere aus meiner Familie erzählen mir wie gut so manche Konserve sei.......neulich mal aus der Not heraus probiert.  Hat die Not nicht gelindert,  Scheibe Brot war besser.


----------



## pennfanatic (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Scheibe Brot ist besser als jede konserve.


PS. Einfrieren ist hier nicht!


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

;-)

Essen auf Rädern
https://www.landhaus-kueche.de/lokale-standort-seiten/koeln


----------



## Jose (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Scheibe Brot ist besser als jede konserve.
> 
> 
> PS. Einfrieren ist hier nicht!


irgendwie im falschen trööt :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

also sone scheibe brot geht ab.

Rundstück warm.
schöne scheibe braten drauf und übergossen mit die sause:l


----------



## pennfanatic (9. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gut gemeint


----------



## honeybee (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Für heute Mittag......1kg Rindergulasch sind auf dem Herd.


----------



## pennfanatic (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gibt es rohe mohrrüben....

Muss mal was gesundes sein....


----------



## sprogoe (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aber nicht zu viel davon, Du siehst ja zum Beispiel bei den Karnickeln, wohin das führt.....
lange Ohren und Stummelschwänzchen.:m

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Kochtopf (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und ich würde mich dann nicht in joses Nähe aufhalten  (so viele kning so wenig ausweichsmöglichkeiten...)


----------



## pennfanatic (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und ich würde mich dann nicht in joses Nähe aufhalten  (so viele kning so wenig ausweichsmöglichkeiten...)



Da muss jose schon sehr fit sein bin ein kampfkning von 120 kg


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kartoffelsuppe mit frittierten Leber- und Blutwurstbällchen drin....


----------



## honeybee (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ach ich freue mich schon auf die nächsten Wochen.....da gibt es lauter lecker Sachen.
Heute bekam ich einen Anruf, am 29. kann ich meine Pferderouladen abholen. Blöd nur das ich bis Heilig Abend kein freies WE mehr habe. Naja gibts dann eben mal welche unter der Woche. Ist ja auch egal. Pferdebockwürste habe ich auch gleich mit bestellt.

Und da nächste Woche Schaf und Rind (alles vom Bauer frisch geschlachtet) kommt, muss mal die Truhe etwas beräumt werden.

Da ist mir doch vorhin glatt eine kleiner Wildschweinrücken mit 1,7kg in die Hände gefallen......den gibts dann Sonntag.


----------



## pennfanatic (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mann oh Mann und ich esse knäckebrot.
Ist aber auch lecker....


----------



## Kochtopf (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sonntag ab-treffen bei jana!!! :vik:


----------



## pennfanatic (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Super Idee...
Aber für mich fast eine Weltreise


----------



## Jose (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es rohe mohrrüben....





pennfanatic schrieb:


> Da muss jose schon sehr fit sein bin ein kampfkning von 120 kg





pennfanatic schrieb:


> Mann oh Mann und ich esse knäckebrot.
> Ist aber auch lecker....




und ich hab frisches kning, eigentlich lapin weil import, und auch den frigo aufgefüllt mit schlegeln.

möhren hab ich auch, kannst also beruhigt sein, 
knäckebrotkampfkning


----------



## pennfanatic (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Knäckebrot mit Speck!
Guten Appetit José


----------



## Jose (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Knäckebrot mit Speck!
> Guten Appetit José




geht doch. jammer nicht #6


----------



## Franky (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hmmm... BV -> BK ca 3 h......


----------



## Jose (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Hmmm... BV -> BK ca 3 h......



aha.
whaaaat????


----------



## LOCHI (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So ich auch gleich satt.


----------



## honeybee (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Hmmm... BV -> BK ca 3 h......



Kommt auf die Verkehrslage an


----------



## sprogoe (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute mal auf Einkaufstour gewesen,
die Winter / Weihnachtszeit kann kommen.
Ein Schweinchen; natürlch ein wildes; eingekauft.
Bestend aus 2 Hinterkeulen, 2 Vorderläufe, 1x Rücken, 1x Nacken und 2x Rippchen; insgesammt ca. 10 kg.
Das Fleisch ist von einem sogenannten Überläufer.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## pennfanatic (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bleifrei?..


----------



## LOCHI (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gibt es hier eigentlich Käseliebhaber?

Ich hab wieder lecker Stöffchen bei Supermarkt Süd gefunden! Liegt in einer art Wühlkiste neben Italia, Austria  und Franze ist aber das Schweizer Modell!

Solltet ihr echt mal testen! Will aber keine Reklame machen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ein Tipp ist keine Werbung..


----------



## honeybee (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schmecken lassen Siggi.
Ist schon was feines und z.Zt. auch sehr billig zu bekommen.

Ich habe jetzt noch 1 Kopf und geschmischtes für Sülze und noch 1 Bug eingefroren. Dann ist die Sau auch schon wieder alle. Aber dieses Jahr will ich eigentlich keine mehr. Bzw wenn ich noch eine bekommen würde, dann würde ich beide Keulen zum räuchern bringen.


----------



## honeybee (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Richtig geilen Käse gibts HIER


----------



## sprogoe (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Bleifrei?..



Bestimmt nicht, glaube kaum, das der Jäger mit Goldkugeln schießt.
Ist aber verdammt gutes Fleisch, hatte ich im vorigen Jahr auch.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## honeybee (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Bestimmt nicht, glaube kaum, das der Jäger mit Goldkugeln schießt.
> Ist aber verdammt gutes Fleisch, hatte ich im vorigen Jahr auch.
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Was kostet bei Euch das Kilo jetzt?
Hier ist man bei Komplettabnahme einer Sau bei 4,50€ plus Trichinienprobe


----------



## pennfanatic (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was bei euch alles möglich ist...
Ich kann noch nicht mal einfrieren.
Also Sau nur zum direkten verzehr.


----------



## pennfanatic (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Bestimmt nicht, glaube kaum, das der Jäger mit Goldkugeln schießt.
> Ist aber verdammt gutes Fleisch, hatte ich im vorigen Jahr auch.
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Hier in NRW! Ist bleifreie Munition vorfgeschrieben!


----------



## pennfanatic (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Was kostet bei Euch das Kilo jetzt?
> Hier ist man bei Komplettabnahme einer Sau bei 4,50€ plus Trichinienprobe


Günstiger preis!
Trichinenbeschau ist vorgeschrieben!


----------



## sprogoe (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Noch besser, wußte ich bisher nicht.
Da aber der gesammte Verkauf über die Verwaltung läuft, dürfte alles nach Vorschrift laufen.
Die Rechnung dafür kommt auch erst in 2-3 Wochen.
Kilopreis liegt bei ca. 5.- €

Gruß Siggi


----------



## honeybee (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Günstiger preis!
> Trichinenbeschau ist vorgeschrieben!



Ja ich weis....also das mit den Trichinen. Bekomme ich immer ne Xtra Quittung drüber.


----------



## LOCHI (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sau geht hier für 2,50-2,80€ plus 7% Märchenwald.


----------



## pennfanatic (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Noch besser, wußte ich bisher nicht.
> Da aber der gesammte Verkauf über die Verwaltung läuft, dürfte alles nach Vorschrift laufen.
> Die Rechnung dafür kommt auch erst in 2-3 Wochen.
> Kilopreis liegt bei ca. 5.- €
> ...


Ich denke mal forstverwaltung?
Eitorf?

Was die förster macHn wes ich nicht, denke mal da ist alles ok.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Richtig geilen Käse gibts HIER




Ziegenkäse ist nicht so meines. Auch als ich das früher immer verarbeiten musste, kam ich nicht ran. Schafskäse nur bedingt. 

Käse muss Kuh sozusagen.

Obwohl ich Ziegen/Schaffleisch z. B. sehr mag..


----------



## honeybee (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Sau geht hier für 2,50-2,80€ plus 7% Märchenwald.



Aber komplett mit Decke :g


----------



## pennfanatic (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Sau geht hier für 2,50-2,80€ plus 7% Märchenwald.


!
Super preis


----------



## pennfanatic (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ziegenkäse ist nicht so meines. Auch als ich das früher immer verarbeiten musste, kam ich nicht ran. Schafskäse nur bedingt.
> 
> Käse muss Kuh sozusagen.
> 
> Obwohl ich Ziegen/Schaffleisch z. B. sehr mag..



Ziegenkäse super


----------



## pennfanatic (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ja ich weis....also das mit den Trichinen. Bekomme ich immer ne Xtra Quittung drüber.



Trichinenbeschau muss sein!

Allerdings bei durchgeschmortem braten haben die keinen chanchse.
Aber wer will so was essen


----------



## Jose (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ziegenkäse ist nicht so meines...




musst du mal mit *schbädsle* machen #6


----------



## pennfanatic (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

José du bistt mein freund!


Lecker!


----------



## sprogoe (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ich denke mal forstverwaltung?
> Eitorf?



Nö, Köln-Dellbrück.
Der Gewässerwart unseres Angelvereins besorgt das immer.


----------



## honeybee (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ziegenkäse ist nicht so meines. Auch als ich das früher immer verarbeiten musste, kam ich nicht ran. Schafskäse nur bedingt.
> 
> Käse muss Kuh sozusagen.
> 
> Obwohl ich Ziegen/Schaffleisch z. B. sehr mag..



Kommt immer drauf an......
Im normalen Handel, also Supermarkt Käsetheke z.B. kaufe ich keinen Ziegenkäse mehr. Nicht das der nicht schmecken würde, aber der ist nicht bissig genug. Das ist anscheinend so weichgespülte Sorten.

Ziegenkäse darf ruhig seeeeehr kräftig schmecken.

Als wir voriges Jahr in Rumänien waren, gab es immer frischen Kuhmilchkäse, War so eine Art Mozarella.....der war ober lecker.





Die Kuh hieß übrigens Florina 

Und wenn wir in den Alpen sind, dann fahren wir meist auf die Höfe, da man dort auch Käse für einen guten Kurs erwerben kann


----------



## pennfanatic (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Nö, Köln-Dellbrück.
> Der Gewässerwart unseres Angelvereins besorgt das immer.





Ok, kenne ich auch.!
Bin aber im königsforst tätig und der hört zum Bezirk eitorf...


----------



## pennfanatic (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Kommt immer drauf an......
> Im normalen Handel, also Supermarkt Käsetheke z.B. kaufe ich keinen Ziegenkäse mehr. Nicht das der nicht schmecken würde, aber der ist nicht bissig genug. Das ist anscheinend so weichgespülte Sorten.
> 
> Ziegenkäse darf ruhig seeeeehr kräftig schmecken.
> ...




Und die nette Dame , wie heisst die...?
Mit ü 60 darf man ja nur noch gucken  
no Ch gut


----------



## sprogoe (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also, die (S)trichinenbeschau bei die Sau war erfolgt, hing noch so ´ne komische Plastikmarke dran, "Wild aus NRW mit ´ner Nummer".


----------



## pennfanatic (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja diese Nummer kriegen die alle nach der erlegunng.
Beim Aufbruch!

Alles ok


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> musst du mal mit *schbädsle* machen #6


Habe ich auf Sylt für teuer Geld verkauft, als ich Anfang der 80er da auf Saison war:
Meeräschenfilet auf Safranschbädsle mit eingelegtem Ziegenfrischkäse und Sommertrüffel überbacken..

@ Jana:
Komm einfach nicht an das Ziegen/Schafkäsezeug ran ....


----------



## honeybee (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Und die nette Dame , wie heisst die...?
> Mit ü 60 darf man ja nur noch gucken
> no Ch gut



Das ist Agneta....eine ganz liebe, spricht ein wenig Deutsch, da sie in der Saison als Apfelpflücker in Österreich arbeitet. Für 4,50€!!!!! die Stunde.

Nächstes Jahr besuchen wir sie wieder......da freue ich mich schon drauf. Und ihre Schwiegermutter wird uns wieder bekochen und bebacken.....der Wahnsinn.

Ach das wird schön.....3 Wochen über Polen, Ukraine nach Rumänien.....und dann so rum tingeln.


----------



## pennfanatic (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

UN....UN...
Lecker?....


----------



## honeybee (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Jana:
> Komm einfach nicht an das Ziegen/Schafkäsezeug ran ....



Ich kam Jahrelang überhaupt nicht an Käse ran. Und warum? Meine Großmutter war Verkaufsstellenleiterin in einem Molkereigeschäft. In den Ferien musst ich da immer hin. Dementsprechend gab es immer Käse und Quark....bääääh war das

Mittlerweile esse ich Käse. Aber auch nicht jeden und Appetit muss ich drauf haben


----------



## LOCHI (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Klar in der Decke was sonst? Filet?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Mittlerweile esse ich Käse. Aber auch nicht jeden und Appetit muss ich drauf haben


Eine reife Bine auffächern, bestreuen mit frisch geriebenem Bergkäse und belegen mit Baconstreifen und das bei Oberhitze überbacken lassen.........
Geht auch gut mit Feigen, süßen Äpfeln, Honigmelone etc.


----------



## pennfanatic (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kann ich dich gut verstehen.
Mein Vater kam aus deEs gabr Eifel...
Es gab immer Kartoffeln.
Ich konnte die nicht mehr sehen, geschweige essen.
Jetzt aber nach 30 Jahren liebe ich die...
Wenn auch nicht immer.


----------



## sprogoe (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Klar in der Decke was sonst? Filet?



Naja dann,
für 5.- € habe ich ja alles portioniert.


----------



## honeybee (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Klar in der Decke was sonst? Filet?



Warum so bissig??
Das solltest Du aber dazu schreiben, das der Preis in Decke ist  Und man selber abziehen und portionieren muss etc.
Denn nicht jeder kennt sich mit den Gepflogenheiten aus.

4,50€ das kg Küchenfertig zerlegt.....finde ich ok, für den jenigen, der sich die Arbeit macht.

Die hiesigen Wildhändler nehmen hier sehr ungern oder mittlerweile gar kein Schwarzwild mehr an.


----------



## LOCHI (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Naja dann,
> für 5.- € habe ich ja alles portioniert.



ein guter preis für freunde!


----------



## honeybee (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Kann ich dich gut verstehen.
> Mein Vater kam aus deEs gabr Eifel...
> Es gab immer Kartoffeln.
> Ich konnte die nicht mehr sehen, geschweige essen.
> ...



Kartoffel ist auch sowas......muss ich nicht wirklich haben 
Reis, Nudeln, Klöße....aber zu manchen Gerichten gehört halt ne Kartoffel.

@Thomas
Schinkenspeck, Weintrauben und Käse.....auch lecker.


----------



## pennfanatic (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ein Metzger vor Ort hat die Arbeit übernommen. Wurst, Braten usw.

Kostet halt alles. ...


----------



## Zander Jonny (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kartoffeln mit Quark schmand Sahne Mischung, Kümmel und Knoblauch oberaffengeil .

Oder an stelle des Knoblauch viel Schnittlauch ebenfalls geil.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> @Thomas
> Schinkenspeck, Weintrauben und Käse.....auch lecker.


#6#6#6


----------



## Jose (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

der reflex #6 von thomas wenn jemand speck ruft/schreibt :m


----------



## honeybee (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> der reflex #6 von thomas wenn jemand speck ruft/schreibt :m



:q:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich kann nicht aus meiner Haut ;-)))


----------



## Jose (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Kartoffel ist auch sowas...



und wir kennen davon zu wenig.
bin absoluter fan von 
pellkartoffel, quark und leinöl,
in portugal das überhaupt beste gegessen:
pellkartoffel, ein hartgekochtes ei, eine frische zwiebel, grobes salz und olivenöl satt, das öl dunkelgrün und dickflüssig wie wagenschmiere.
war 1972...

die kartoffeln, da kommts auf die sorte an, mehlig sowieso, ich kaufe hier Laura, die spanisch/portugiesischen kartoffeln sind unerreicht.


und dann giebts noch grüne klöße..., die lassen sogar reste vom kning zu. viel arbeit...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kardofflsalad
Kardoffelschnids und Schbädsle
Saure (Kardoffl) Rädle
Reibekuchen/Kardofflbuffr
Kartoffelgratin


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kartoffelsuppe mit frittierten Leber- und Blutwurstbällchen drin....


----------



## honeybee (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Siehste Herbert....so unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker.

Pellkartoffeln (fest kochend), etwas Butter und frische Leberwurst....das geht auch

Grüne Klöße.....das war immer ein Zinober.
Wobei meine Mutter die Kartoffeln immer vorher geschwefelt hat, damit sie eben nicht "grün" werden. :q


----------



## pennfanatic (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Pellkartoffel mit Quark
Und gut ist
Andere Rezepte bitte hier


----------



## Jose (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> ...Pellkartoffeln (fest kochend), etwas Butter und frische Leberwurst....das geht auch...



nicht nur auch, geht ab wie luzi.

und dann werf ich noch mal bacalhau à brás ins rennen, ist sich stockfisch, ohne kartoffeln undenkbar.

aber wo wir schomma dabei sind, reis nur unter zwang (sushi usw.), semmelknödel zur strafe, nudeln als quickies und schbädsle als null-diät :g


alles nur sättigungsbeilagen


----------



## honeybee (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> nicht nur auch, geht ab wie luzi.



Ich meinte damit, das ich da Kartoffeln gerne esse. Oder Pellkartoffeln und fett Tzatziki (ich nehme da die fertige Gewürzmischung von Karls Erdbeerhof)

Geschnetzeltes und Reis....noch besser: Bressohähnchen und Reis

Böhmische Knödel, Kassler und Sauerkraut
Grüne Klöße dann zu allem wie Wild, Rouladen, Fleisch ausser Schwein...manche essen die auch zum Karpfen.


----------



## Jose (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wo wir schomma am schwätzen sind:
ich mag salami, chorizo oder wie man die nennen mag: durchgedrehtes gewürztes schwein im darm: lecker - wenn gereift, getrocknet.
kostet echt teuer beim delikatessenfritzen. zu teuer f.m.

das L idl und die A ldi und die anderen wie Re We und Edk bieten ja pur porc und chorizo zu "schleuderpreisen" an, auch opa-geeeignet, weil weich und, naja, sach ich mal auf boardferkelgefahr hin, eher weiche nudeln.


ich kauf das trotzdem und dann wird gepimpt:
als erstes wird unter fließendem kalten wasser mit wurzelbürste die weiße tarnfarbe (fake!) abgewaschen. abtrocknen und ab in den frigo. ein zwei wochen und die sind in der kategorie 100g /4,80€.
hab ich es eiliger, dann wird das ding nach dem waschen entkondomisiert, also gepellt.

weg vom luxusgut - hin zum grundnahrungsmittel.


----------



## angler1996 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wenn schon Klöse , dann vergesst de Wickelklies net|wavey:


----------



## honeybee (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> wenn schon Klöse , dann vergesst de Wickelklies net|wavey:



uhhh un die sin fei lecker.
Da hole ich mir immer welche in einer Bäckerei bei Schneeberg. Absolut Top


----------



## honeybee (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Herbert...
Bei uns gibt es einen Fleischer, der macht Mediterrane Bratwurst.
DIE ist richtig lecker.
Kaufe ich jede Woche einen Ring #6


----------



## Jose (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> ...Grüne Klöße.....das war immer ein Zinober.
> Wobei meine Mutter die Kartoffeln immer vorher geschwefelt hat, damit sie eben nicht "grün" werden. :q




meine mutter hat mir ein kleines selbstgeschriebenes rezeptbüchlein nachgelassen, von käsekuchen über kaninchen bis weihnachtsstollen usw.
grüne klöße sind leider nicht notiert

hab mich langsam rangetastet und hier erzgebirgische griene kließ gefunden, sehr ähnlich - auch wenn mutti eher  memelland war. (ok, ich koch ja auch portugiesisch )

die klöße sind absolut klitschig, schmacht.
ist das so ähnlich wie der zinnober deiner mutter?


----------



## honeybee (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kartoffeln roh werden durch Komet gejagt....im Westen wohl Mulinette.
Kartoffelstärke wurde aufgefangen.
Dann wird aus kleingeschnittenen Kartoffeln ein Kartoffelbrei gekocht und dieser mit der rohen geriebenen Kartoffelmasse vermengt. Von der aufgefangenen Stärke wird etwas der Masse zugegeben.

Dann fix (Achtung, nicht die Hände verbrühen) diese Masse zu Klößen formen. Semmelröstel nicht vergessen. Ins kochende Wasser geben und ziehen lassen......nicht kochen!!!
Die Klöße dürfen auf dem Teller dann ruhig etwas "breit laufen"


----------



## Jose (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ja, geht in die richtige richtung.
aber um gottswille keine semmelbrösln net...


----------



## honeybee (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und hier die Mediterrane.....
Musste mir gleich was aufschneiden


----------



## angler1996 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kriene Klies warn geriebn , mit ner Reibe,
 nei ins Stoffsackle un ausdrücken, richtg drocken müssen die rohen Kortoffeln sei, dann nei in die Schüssel
 überbrieht warn die mit haßen Wasser.
 Dorzu kumm druchgebdrückte gekochte Kortdoffeln vum Vordog un Salz und Muskat. Kugeln machen und nei kumme gebratene Brodeln oder gebratene Bratwurst ( Spack gieht a) und ab ins hase Wosser , wo de durchgedriegte Kartoffebrieh von de Rohe Kordoffel drinne is:q


----------



## honeybee (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> kriene Klies warn geriebn , mit ner Reibe,
> nei ins Stoffsackle un ausdrücken, richtg drocken müssen die rohen Kortoffeln sei, dann nei in die Schüssel
> überbrieht warn die mit haßen Wasser.
> Dorzu kumm druchgebdrückte gekochte Kortdoffeln vum Vordog un Salz und Muskat. Kugeln machen und nei kumme gebratene Brodeln oder gebratene Bratwurst ( Spack gieht a) und ab ins hase Wosser , wo de durchgedriegte Kartoffebrieh von de Rohe Kordoffel drinne is:q



Kloßpresse

Mit nem Komet gehts aber fixer 
Wir hatten so ne Malina (gabs auch schon zu DDR Zeiten)

Manche machen auch noch ne handvoll Gries drunter (mag ich ned)


----------



## Jose (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hmmm, sieht gut aus, chorizo bw. salami.
aber bratwurst isses nicht.
da wäre n kilo merguez schon was.
als vorspeise :m


----------



## Jose (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> kriene Klies warn geriebn , mit ner Reibe,
> nei ins Stoffsackle un ausdrücken, richtg drocken müssen die rohen Kortoffeln sei, dann nei in die Schüssel
> überbrieht warn die mit haßen Wasser.
> Dorzu kumm druchgebdrückte gekochte Kortdoffeln vum Vordog un Salz und Muskat. Kugeln machen und nei kumme gebratene Brodeln oder gebratene Bratwurst ( Spack gieht a) und ab ins hase Wosser , wo de durchgedriegte Kartoffebrieh von de Rohe Kordoffel drinne is:q





auch wenn das ziemlich fremdländisch klingt, so gehts, als EHRLICHE handarbeit.


----------



## honeybee (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> hmmm, sieht gut aus, chorizo bw. salami.
> aber bratwurst isses nicht.
> da wäre n kilo merguez schon was.
> als vorspeise :m



Ist hier als Bratwurst deklariert.
Gibts in 3 verschiedenen Härtegraden......weich, mittel oder fest.
Gibts auch als ganz dünne.

Das was bei Euch ne Bratwurst ist, ist bei uns ne Roster


----------



## Hering 58 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Und hier die Mediterrane.....
> Musste mir gleich was aufschneiden



Sieht richtig legger aus.


----------



## Jose (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> ...Das was bei Euch ne Bratwurst ist, ist bei uns ne Roster



der weg zur einheit ist eben lang...


----------



## honeybee (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> der weg zur einheit ist eben lang...



Würde ich so nicht sagen...
In Erfurt sagen die zur Roster auch Bratwurst :q


----------



## Jose (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dann eben babylon, 
hat der thomas aber angefangen :vik:


----------



## honeybee (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

babylon?

na egal...wird wieder so ein insiderwitz sein


----------



## Jose (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nix da, kulturgut:
babylonische sprachverwirrung


----------



## honeybee (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> nix da, kulturgut:
> babylonische sprachverwirrung



Uhhhhh das ist schwere Kost um diese Uhrzeit |bigeyes


----------



## Jose (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich bitte dich, ein s(ch)nack zwischendurch :m


----------



## honeybee (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich bitte dich, ein snack zwischendurch :m



Boooah neee.....wenn du wüsstest wie sehr mich die Spanier schon wieder geärgert haben.
Da habe ich auf solch schwere Sachen heute keine Lust mehr bzw ich überfliege sie, aber Speicher ist voll. Bleibt nix hängen


----------



## Jose (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jetzt rätsel ich, spanier...?

ist es was wie botifarra <> chorizo?


also eine wurst gegen die andere...


----------



## honeybee (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja so in etwa......spanische Seifenmanufaktur.
Heißt immer.....nächste Woche. Du wartest auf nächste Woche....es heißt wieder nächste Woche. (geht schon 4 Wochen so)

Irgendwann ist dann Schluss mit freundlich
Und dann stellen sie sich tot


----------



## Jose (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ach Jana, das hat mich auch oft genervt in P - im grunde aber fand ich das bezaubernd

amanha, talvez amanha, pode ser amanha...


----------



## Jose (10. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich hab mir mein persönliches weihnachtsgeschenk schon ausgesucht.
Maotai


schmeckt im abgang wie biss in feuchte kartoffelerde goil #6


----------



## sprogoe (11. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sonntag ab-treffen bei jana!!!




ABBA-Treffen bei Jana,

*A*lle*B*ordis*B*rechen*A*uf :vik::vik::vik:

Gruß Siggi


----------



## honeybee (11. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So seht ihr schon aus...


----------



## Franky (11. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So hatte ich ja auch gedacht... Wäre in 3 h beim Wildschweinbraten! |clown:
Klappt aber leider nicht, da ich mir schon ein Hundesitting hab aufdrücken lassen. 
Dafür gibt es Rahmwirsing, Klöße (von heutigen gekochten Kartoffeln), Rouladensoße und ein Steg :q
Heute: Bohn ausn Gaatn, Katüffeln (vom Bauer in Erbes-Büdesheim) und ein Steg :q


----------



## Jose (11. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das treibt die leberwerte hoch :m

















...im übrigen bin ich für stopfleber bei kaninchen


----------



## honeybee (11. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Uiii Leber gabs bei uns auch die Woche....

Mal sehen ob unser Abendbrot was wird. Wir probieren uns mal am räuchern.
5 Eier und ein paar Garnelenspieße liegen im Schrank :q
Mal so zum testen.....


----------



## Kotzi (11. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geräucherter Knoblauch ist geil!

Ich kann mich irgendwie nur für Hühner und Kalbsleber begeistern. Kaninchen irgendwie nie so richtig probiert, trotz eigener Kanickels früher.


----------



## Jose (11. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> ...Kaninchen irgendwie nie so richtig probiert, trotz eigener Kanickels früher.



eigene tiere. das isses. ich ess auch keine katzen :m


----------



## honeybee (11. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wie jetzt geräucherter Knoblauch....


----------



## jochen68 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute mal FLEISCH mit lecker Soße, Kartoffeln und ohne weiteres Gemüse, denn Fleisch ist ja bekanntlich das Gemüse ;-) Krustenbraten.


----------



## Kotzi (11. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Einfach ne Knolle Knobi kalträuchern. Einfach mal Googeln, schmeckt genial.

@Jose

Zu Dachhase wird sich dann nicht durchgerungen?
Die eigenen Tiere waren schon zum Verzehr da und wurden auch gerne verspeist.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



sprogoe schrieb:


> ABBA-Treffen bei Jana,
> 
> *A*lle*B*ordis*B*rechen*A*uf :vik::vik::vik:
> 
> Gruß Siggi


ABBA ja doch;-))

morgens gleich ne dicke Bockwurst und ein Bier 

zwischendurch grillwurst

und 

schichtfleisch


----------



## sprogoe (11. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hört sich gut an Nobbi,
und auch in der richtigen Reihenfolge.#6

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Jose (11. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hmmm, nochmal kning, ist aber selbiges s.o.
habs mal mit entbeinen versucht, halbwegs gelungen - ich unverletzt. HOW TO
also schbegg#6 außen auch schbegg#6 drinnen, da auch senf, pfefferminz und noch mehr schbegg#6.
angesetzt in nem töpfchen mit schbegg#6-unterlage.

salz, pfeffer, rosmarin, knofi...
teller bekleckert mit himbeer-sauce.

interessante erfahrung mit waghalsigem blick in gastro-küche.
den blick blick ich nicht, kning pur und mühelos zubereitet - mehr lecker geht nicht.

"veredeltes à la cuisine" hat mich immer nur beeindruckt durch homöopathische dosis, sprich hohler zahn, ansonsten "too much monkey business".

ich bin jedenfalls kning-gestopft sehr entspannt.

seht selber


----------



## honeybee (11. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht sehr gut aus Herbert #6


----------



## daci7 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich lieg hier flach mit Magen-Darm und leide und du ...
Und trotzdem würd ich das nicht von der Tischkante schubsen - sieht geil aus!


----------



## Kochtopf (11. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich lieg hier flach mit Magen-Darm und leide und du ...
> Und trotzdem würd ich das nicht von der Tischkante schubsen - sieht geil aus!



Wenn mehr Magen als darm dann immerhin "twice the taste and no calories"


----------



## Jose (11. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

oops, scheint zu grassieren, pennfanatic ist auf knäcke

gute besserung

aber ich schwelge ungetrübt.
vielleicht mehr kaninchen essen, ihr wisst schon, die mit den supergesunden möhrchen |rolleyes


----------



## Zander Jonny (11. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht sehr geil aus Jose

Bei mir gab es vorhin Buletten mit Sauerkraut und Kartoffeln.


----------



## pennfanatic (11. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> oops, scheint zu grassieren, pennfanatic ist auf knäcke
> 
> gute besserung
> 
> Ich esse immer gerne knäckebrot


----------



## Klaus-a. (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bauchfleisch nach Pökelzeit geräuchert und süss sauer eingelegt.


----------



## daci7 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn mehr Magen als darm dann immerhin "twice the taste and no calories"


Jo - immer drauf...



Jose schrieb:


> oops, scheint zu grassieren, pennfanatic ist auf knäcke
> 
> gute besserung
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tipp - warum sollte man auch Gemüse essen, wenn man sozusagen das Konzentrat in Form eines Tieres essen kann!



Klaus-a. schrieb:


> Bauchfleisch nach Pökelzeit geräuchert und süss sauer eingelegt.


Sieht auch geil aus!

PS zum Thema: grade lecker Zwieback und Fencheltee gefrühstückt. Hab aber schon wieder auf den Stremellachs geschielt als der Kühlschrank offen war - offensichtlich gehts bergauf!


----------



## sprogoe (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Scheißwetter hier bei uns, es regnet, aber mein Water Smoker mit 4 kg Rippchen steht unter dem Balkon und smokt lustig vor sich hin. 16.00 Uhr dann happy happy.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Franky (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So - bappsatt... Rahmwirsing - immer ein Träumchen. Dazu die Klöße mit Soße - und das Steg  Mittendurch!!! :q
Jetzt schön dem Sauwetter zugucken, danach 'n Espresso und anschließend in die Bastelbude...


----------



## JottU (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sardellenhecht mit Tomaten-Sahnesosse (saure Sahne) aus dem Römertopf. Dazu Wildreis. 
War sehr lecker. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Klaus-a. schrieb:


> Bauchfleisch nach Pökelzeit geräuchert und süss sauer eingelegt.


Wie geil ist das denn???

Genaues Rezept und Anleitung bitte!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schweinebauch sauer ist immer klasse ;-))

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4559399#post4559399


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

was sahen meine trüben Augen gestern auf dem Wochenmarkt?
Eine lippische Palme (Grünkohl), sowas bekommt man hier normalerweise nicht.
Kassler Nacken, Schweinebauch und Speck besorgt und heute gekocht.
ordentlich Gänseschmalz hatte ich noch im Keller. 
Jetzt bin ich sowas von satt, mhh einfach köstlich


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geschnetzeltes mit Sherry-Kruste,

der Anfang ist gemacht


----------



## pennfanatic (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Knäckebrot!


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nobbi, Du liest Frauenzeitung??
ts ts ts


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Nobbi, Du liest Frauenzeitung??
> ts ts ts


das war doch heft 05/ 1989

da weiß ich doch nich meer was ich war;-)))))


Brillendorsch -------lecker Grünkohl:vik:


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so lange liest Du schon Frauenzeitung?https://www.anglerboard.de/board/images/icons/icon16.gif


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Knäckebrot!


son büschen schnibbel bring doch spaß --penny


----------



## Kochtopf (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Welche Rolle spielt das Hundefutter, Nobby?


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Welche Rolle spielt das Hundefutter, Nobby?


;-))
ich muß bei euch echt aufpassen mit die bülders.......aufwärmphase für klein pauli#h


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sei ehrlich, Du streckst das Gulasch damit#c#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> sei ehrlich, Du streckst das Gulasch damit#c#d



:q:q:q:q


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Klaus-a. schrieb:


> Bauchfleisch nach Pökelzeit geräuchert und süss sauer eingelegt.


Rezept noch Bitte #h

dann kann ich die beiden auch mal süss sauer einlegen;-))


----------



## Franky (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was macht man mit übriggebliebene Klößen, Speck, Zwiebeln und Ei? :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kalorienarm heute - Endiviensalat - und vielleicht ein bisschen Schnidsl dazu...


----------



## Kochtopf (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Was macht man mit übriggebliebene Klößen, Speck, Zwiebeln und Ei? :q



Passt partout nicht zusammen, musst du wohl wegschmeißen


----------



## Franky (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Passt partout nicht zusammen, musst du wohl wegschmeißen



Da hast Du natürlich vollkommen Recht... ich hab die Gürkchen dazu vergessen.... :q


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

frühstück

im norden mit die kartoffel


;-))


----------



## pennfanatic (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kein schichtfleisch?


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

penny jetzt ABBA leker essen


----------



## pennfanatic (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lass es dir schmecken!


----------



## Hering 58 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Welche Rolle spielt das Hundefutter, Nobby?



Beilage.:q:q:q


----------



## Hering 58 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Guten Hunger Nobbi.


----------



## daci7 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn mehr Magen als darm dann immerhin "twice the taste and no calories"



PS: Da bei dem Kurzen nu auch noch ein fieser Ausschlag dazu gekommen ist und wir von Bekannten aus der KiTa einen Tipp gekriegt haben wohl doch kein Magen-Darm sondern wahrscheinlich "Maul und Klauen Seuche" Vorstadium.
Morgen vom Dok abklären lassen und dann für den Rest der Woche nen Gelben besorgen. 
Da werd ich doch wohl Zeit zum Kochen finden!
Hab erstmal eine schöne Rehkeule aus der Kühlung gelegt :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich will übrigens immer noch Rezept vom sauer eingelegten..


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Beilage.:q:q:q


Hering und penny 
Ihr Banditen;;-))

Knäcke-Brot soll euer abendmahl sein#h


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Klaus-a. schrieb:


> Bauchfleisch nach Pökelzeit geräuchert und süss sauer eingelegt.


#h


Klaus-aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## pennfanatic (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hering und penny
> Ihr Banditen;;-))
> 
> Knäcke-Brot soll euer abendmahl sein#h



War das Mittagessen...
Danach nix mehr


----------



## honeybee (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mittag....siehe weiter vorne.

Abendbrot - wir probieren uns im räuchern. Gestern Garnelenspieße und Eier. Heute Forellen.
Sind super geworden.


----------



## pennfanatic (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das fschaut genau so aus


----------



## Jose (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Jana, die vorher-nachher-bilder find ich auch immer ganz toll.
zu den geräucherten eiern, wie denn, hartgekocht gepellt geräuchert?
kann mir da nix vorstellen


----------



## honeybee (12. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> @ Jana, die vorher-nachher-bilder find ich auch immer ganz toll.
> zu den geräucherten eiern, wie denn, hartgekocht gepellt geräuchert?
> kann mir da nix vorstellen



Ja hart kochen in leicht gesalzenem Wasser.
Am besten ein paar Stunden schon vorm Räuchern oder am Vortag. 
Dann pellen und gut trocknen lassen (deswegen am Vortag)

Na und dann so kurz vor Schluss mit rein legen. Wir hatten unsere jetzt so 30 Minuten noch mit im Rauch. Die nehmen dann die typische Gold-Gelbe Farbe an und schmecken leeeeeecker.
Logischer Weise......je länge im Rauch, desto intensiver der Geschmack


----------



## Klaus-a. (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn???
> 
> Genaues Rezept und Anleitung bitte!!!



Marinade Süß-Sauer geräucherter Speck einlegen:

50gr.Zwiebel dünne Ringe scheiden-hobeln
5 EL. Wasser 
1 TL Zucker gestrichen
1/4 TL Salz
3 EL.Balsamico-Essig ich nehmen Honigbalsamicoessig
2 EL Olivenöl
schwarzer Pfeffer gemahlen nach geschmack

Marinade kurz aufkochen und auf feine Zwiebel übergießen.
Marinade erkalten lassen und dünn geschnittenen Bauchscheiben einlegen.
Einfach zum lecker...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

SUPER!! Danke dafür!!!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gewärmter Grünkohl von gestern


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ach ja, tut mir Leid, aber Schbädsle passen einfach nicht zu Grünkohl:g


----------



## Kochtopf (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ach ja, tut mir Leid, aber Schbädsle passen einfach nicht zu Grünkohl:g



Jedes Jahr zu Weihnachten beweist mein Teller das Gegenteil 
Davon ab, hat hier wer mit der Niedersächsischen Spezialität "Klump" bekanntschaft gemacht und hat evtl. ein Rezept?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ach ja, tut mir Leid, aber Schbädsle passen einfach nicht zu Grünkohl:g


Klar passt das!!!!

In Butter braun braten, das ist klasse zu Grünkohl!!

Davon ab:
Gerade Sauerbraten eingelegt..

Krieg jetzt 3 - 4 Tage gekocht - danach sollte der durchgezogen sein zum schmoren..


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du meinst Mehlklöße ?
Z.B. in Kirsch- oder Zwetschgensuppe.
Im Saarland gemischt mit Kartoffeln (geheiratete) dazu abgeschmelzter Speck mit Sahne.
Im Norden heißen sie halt Klump, Klömpche, Klumpen usw.
In der Pfalz Mehlknepp


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei Schwaben geht alles mit Schbädsle, sogar Müßli


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kein Schwabe isst Müsli - wir verkaufen den Dreck nur an den Rest der Welt.....
:g:g:g


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

woischt Thomas, ......................


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

woischd - weeeeiche Konsonande...
;-))))


----------



## pennfanatic (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Weiche konsonannten?
Hab mal von einem Sachsen selber gehört...
wir habe keine harten konsonannte, außer wo sie nicht hingehören..
Wie bei karage


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

;-))))


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nachdem ich nun gleich die Reste vom Grühnkohl mit Speck und Kassler und Kartoffeln verdrückt habe, werde ich heute Abend etwas weniger tierische Fette zu mir nehmen.
Frisches Weißbrot, selbst geerntetes Olivenöl, Prsut, vom Freund selbst eingelegte Sardellen(Anchovis). Dazu ein roter Teran


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

woischd, desch isch mir Worschd


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> woischd, desch isch mir Worschd



Dua lernsch deees au noh..

_woisch, dees isch mir wurschd...
_


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Promachos (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo!

 Heute kann ich auch mal ein Gericht (und Photos) beitragen, statt nur mitzulesen und mich an euren kulinarischen Höchstleistungen zu ergötzen.

 Gestern habe ich Damwild-Medaillons gemacht, dazu gab es Kartoffel-Topanimbur aus dem Backofen.

 Niemand hat gemeckert, niemand hat nachgewürzt - hab anscheinend alles richtig gemacht:m.

 Gruß Promachos


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht sehr lecker aus, Pomachos


----------



## Jose (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Promachos schrieb:


> ...Niemand hat gemeckert, niemand hat nachgewürzt - hab anscheinend alles richtig gemacht:m.
> 
> Gruß Promachos





Brillendorsch schrieb:


> sieht sehr lecker aus, Pomachos



sieht echt lecker aus, so lecker, dass es dem Brillendorsch die brille beschlagen hat und er nur noch _Po_machos sieht.

ob das nicht was für den ferkelfahnder ist? |rolleyes


----------



## honeybee (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gabs Würger King irgendwo bei Hanau..... kann man schon mal machen.

Nachher gibts den Rest Wildschweinrücken von gestern und Klöße.


----------



## Kauli11 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Heute gabs Würger King irgendwo bei Hanau..... kann man schon mal machen.
> 
> Nachher gibts den Rest Wildschweinrücken von gestern und Klöße.



Bei Würger King haben wir einmal gegessen. |uhoh:
Einmal........und nie wieder. 
Wo ist der K...smiley?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Steak, Zwiebelsoße, Brot, Endivien


----------



## honeybee (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Bei Würger King haben wir einmal gegessen. |uhoh:
> Einmal........und nie wieder.
> Wo ist der K...smiley?



Ich fands jetzt gar nicht soooooo schlecht, obwohl ich auch lieber zu Kentucky oder McDoof gehen.
Musste mich aber fügen |rolleyes 
Und das eine mal im Jahr gehts schon.


----------



## Kochtopf (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich mag BK...
Heute Abend: Nackenkotelett, Champignons und zwiebeln aus der Pfann und dazu Salat-  und sriracha mayoo <3


----------



## Jose (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wenn ich das lese was heute so alles an auch durchaus leckerem gekocht wurde könnt ich neidisch werden - da steht aber karnickel sei dank der rest der 3-tage-kning-fiesta dagegen.

heut also kning-hinterlauf, 'soose' (phonetisch korrekt ohne zischlaut???) und  rotkraut satt.

oops, fällt mir gerade auf, weil ja mal gelernt sprache als herrschaftswissen, ist natürlich rotkohl  und:

wehret dem schwaben #6


----------



## Jose (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Steak, Zwiebelsoße, Brot, Endivien




...die ÄÄÄHD...?


----------



## Franky (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Heute gabs Würger King irgendwo bei Hanau..... kann man schon mal machen.
> 
> Nachher gibts den Rest Wildschweinrücken von gestern und Klöße.



Was macht ihr denn hier ums Eck? :m ich hätte lieber bei Ikea gemampft.. 

Klöße und Gulasch hätte ich eben auch... Kannteng war besch... heute!


----------



## pennfanatic (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bastido schrieb:


> Vorspeise ist schon fertig, Carpaccio vom (Ostsee) Bacalhau in Zitronen-Roter Pfeffer Marinade.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 262585
> 
> ...




Sehe nur marinade


----------



## pennfanatic (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Heute gabs Würger King irgendwo bei Hanau..... kann man schon mal machen.
> 
> Nachher gibts den Rest Wildschweinrücken von gestern und Klöße.



King finde ich meistens besser wie mc? Dooof..
Das Wildschwein würde ich au f jeden fall vorziehen....


----------



## honeybee (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Was macht ihr denn hier ums Eck? :m ich hätte lieber bei Ikea gemampft..
> 
> Klöße und Gulasch hätte ich eben auch... Kannteng war besch... heute!



Auto gekauft.....

Ikea? nee....ich wollte dann eigentlich nur noch nach Hause.
Ausserdem habe ich kein Ikea gesehen :q


----------



## Franky (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Keine 5 Minuten vom bk direkt Anne 66 :m

Dann mal immer gude fahrt:m


----------



## honeybee (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Keine 5 Minuten vom bk direkt Anne 66 :m
> 
> Dann mal immer gude fahrt:m



Ja danke....ist "nur" dritt Wagen....bissl mehr Platz für mein Marktzeugs. Landy ist ja übern Winter im Winterschlaf.

Also wir waren in Nidderau? Und sind dann heimwärts Richtung Würzburg gefahren....musste nochmal nach Biebergemünd. Nur mal durchschlendern, auf Toilette gehen.....und nix kaufen :q

Die könnten da auch irgend eine Imbissbude hinstellen. Geht bestimmt.


----------



## pennfanatic (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Meine güte.. drittwagen. Bin froh , dadaß ich einen unterhalten kann

Was habt ihr denn gekauft?


----------



## honeybee (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Meine güte.. drittwagen. Bin froh , dadaß ich einen unterhalten kann
> 
> Was habt ihr denn gekauft?



Na nune.....so schlimm ist das nicht.
Der Landy ist fürs Angeln und unsere großen Urlaubstouren. (manche haben dafürn nen Wohnwagen oder Wohnmobil)

Ich habe so für hier fix zum rum gurken so nen Rollschuh. Suzuki Alto (670km heute Autobahn...ich bin geheilt)
Da bekomme ich ja aber nix transportiert mit. 
Und meine bessere Hälfte braucht ja auch was fahrbares. Da haben wir jetzt den Astra verkauft und heute nen Sharan (14 Jahre!!)gekauft. 
Mehr Platz (auch für mein Marktzeugs) und trotzdem kein Transporter Feeling.


----------



## jochen68 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bastido schrieb:


> Der Hauptgang, wen es interessiert, das Grünzeug ist gebratener Pak Choi.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 262586



Basti, ich kriech jetzt Hunger, dabei wollte ich doch mehr trainieren und viel abnehmen #c


----------



## honeybee (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Basti, ich kriech jetzt Hunger, dabei wollte ich doch mehr trainieren und viel abnehmen #c



Weihnachten ist nicht gerade die beste Zeit um abnehmen zu wollen....Gewicht halten ist da wohl eher realistisch :q


----------



## pennfanatic (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Weihnachten ist für mich Fastenzeit!
Da hab ich überhaupt nix mit zu tun!


----------



## bombe20 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Weihnachten ist für mich Fastenzeit.


wenn man deine beiträge der letzten tage im hinterkopf hat, scheint für dich immer fastenzeit zu sein. #c


----------



## pennfanatic (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Stimmt! Armer Rentner halt


----------



## Hering 58 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Stimmt! Armer Rentner halt



Du Ärmster.:c


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Stimmt! Armer Rentner halt


da kam abba auch mal:m


----------



## pennfanatic (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lieber wasa mit sesamkörner


----------



## bombe20 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

die politik tönt doch gerade rum, dass die renten um 45€ steigen sollen. das wird schon...
(sorry für ot)


----------



## pennfanatic (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auch Okt...
Die Politik tönt immer!
Die meinenen ader ihre diäten...
Um 4500€


----------



## bombe20 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wenn du keine 4500€ rente hast, dann lieber auf burger knäcke umsteigen.


----------



## Hering 58 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Auch Okt...
> Die Politik tönt immer!
> Die meinenen ader ihre diäten...
> Um 4500€



#6#6#6 da hast aber Recht.


----------



## pennfanatic (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und die haben Lachs und Kaviar!

Auch mit knäckbrot


----------



## sprogoe (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Stimmt! Armer Rentner halt



Stimmt; deutscher Rentner...armer Renter.|gr:

Kann ich auch ´nen Lied von singen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## pennfanatic (13. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schicksalsgenosse!


----------



## ralle (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern Abend -lecker Steak aus eigener Schlachtung


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

DAS sieht klasse aus


----------



## honeybee (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ralle schrieb:


> Gestern Abend -lecker Steak aus eigener Schlachtung



Seeeeeehr fein. #6


----------



## Windelwilli (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ralle schrieb:


> Gestern Abend -lecker Steak aus eigener Schlachtung


 
Wäre mir noch ein wenig zu blutig.


----------



## bombe20 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wurstsuppe mit semmelblutwurst und nudeln, mit einer extraportion majoran.


----------



## Franky (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oh Mann... 30 Minuten staufahrt zum Baumarkt... Eineinhalb Stunden vergeblich und erfolglos darin zugebracht. Der hunger steigt..... Auf dem Parkplatz riecht es nach kürriewuäst....... Der hunger steigt weiter. 
30 Minuten im Stau und die halbe Strecke noch vor mir. Hunger steigt ins unermässliche!
Dann sehe ich SIE! DIE Rettung! Gasthof zu den güldenen Bögen.................. Ich konnt nich anners und der mcrib hat mich errettet... :q
30 Minuten staufahrt später bin ich zu Hause...


----------



## hanzz (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hehehe.
Und was gibt's zu Essen ?

Heut auch nur Falafel und Diverses vom Araber geholt.


----------



## Franky (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nix mehr... Den McRib "esse" ich immer noch.... Und kein Köm weitundbreit... #c|rolleyes


----------



## Jose (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich muss nicht wie franky durch die gegend gurken.

ich mach spar ghettis. bin ja nicht verwöhnt |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schnidsl und Pommes im Hotel....


----------



## Jose (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schnidsl und Pommes im Hotel....


luxus pur, äschd :m

[luggsus bur, eschddh]?


----------



## Hering 58 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schnidsl und Pommes im Hotel....



Du bist Schwabe?Und dann noch Hotel.#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

geschäftlich..


----------



## Jose (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> geschäftlich..


stundenhotel? :vik:


duck und sowas von wech :g


----------



## honeybee (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Herbert
das denke ich doch nicht?
But u never know

Heute zum Abendbrot ....Strammer Max
Morgen Mittag....gefüllte Paprika


----------



## Hering 58 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



			
				Jose;4746834 stundenhotel? :vik:


duck und sowas von wech :g[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Der ist aber gut.


----------



## pennfanatic (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja... gefüllte Paprika, lecker....
Gefüllt mit Hackfleisch, chilli.
Dazu Reis mit scharfer tomatensauce


----------



## Jose (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so, happi happi gemacht, zur hälfte geschafft, die spar ghettis.
dann setzte nahrungsverweigerung ein. war begründet...

freu mich aufs WE, die kning-schenkel, jetzt leiste ich mir nachtisch: trocken knäcke*. sauber, leicht und klar definiert.

ey, diese 'not'kocherei geht immer öfter daneben.
beneide franky um seinen stop&go mcrib.
nee, nicht neid, ich beglückwünsch ihn und leide still zuhause.
hotel und Schnidsl und Pommes...

das glück wohnt iwo anders


*mit butter, salz, meerettich


----------



## silverfish (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Paar Tage schon nicht gekocht . Immer eingeladen gewesen.
Heut nun eingekauft ,kommt Junior mit selbstgemachten Waffeln.
Also morgen kochen .:q


----------



## Kochtopf (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Jose: keine gute Soos hinbekommen?


----------



## Hering 58 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> Paar Tage schon nicht gekocht . Immer eingeladen gewesen.
> Heut nun eingekauft ,kommt Junior mit selbstgemachten Waffeln.
> Also morgen kochen .:q



Hast aber Glück gehabt.|supergri


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mc ripp-- zu hause--- und sameckt-----rein schweinemett

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=mc+ripp+lecker+essen&&view=detail&mid=116CBFEAAB5D50DEA85B116CBFEAAB5D50DEA85B&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## pennfanatic (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Esse ich auch sehr gerne.. ist aber auch ganz schön teuer...


Und ist das wirklich schweinemett?


----------



## honeybee (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich habs echt nicht leicht....... :q

Was könnt ich denn mal am WE leckeres machen? Das ist dann bis Heilig Abend das latzte freie Wochenende. Da MUSS ich nochmal zuschlagen.

Morgen kommt das ganze Schaf (nat. küchenfertig zerlegt) und 2 Wickelnieren.....
Freitag dann das Rindfleisch.....

Ich tendiere ganz stark zu Wickelniere und Klöße :k


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Esse ich auch sehr gerne.. ist aber auch ganz schön teuer...
> 
> 
> Und ist das wirklich schweinemett?


schweinefleisch#h


----------



## pennfanatic (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was bitte sind wickelnieren....?


----------



## pennfanatic (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und ab Heiligabend bist Neujahr bleibt die küche kalt.
Höchstens dosenfutter


----------



## Hering 58 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Was bitte sind wickelnieren....?



Das würde mich auch Interessieren.


----------



## honeybee (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Was bitte sind wickelnieren....?



Wickleniere......ist das ausgelöste Fleisch von den Rippen, gemacht zu einem Rollbraten und da drin ist eben Nierchen.

Ich esse eigentlich keine Nierchen, aber das ist ober lecker.



> Und ab Heiligabend bist Neujahr bleibt die küche kalt.
> Höchstens dosenfutter



Heiligabend werfen wir unseren Grill an. Ganz unklassisch eben....:vik:
Und die Feiertage gibt es 1x Ente und 1x Nutria. Und bis Silvester gibts die Rester :q


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Und ab Heiligabend bist Neujahr bleibt die küche kalt.
> Höchstens dosenfutter


wie pauli;-))

nein für dich texas- eintopf von aldi.
hab ich manschmal.


----------



## pennfanatic (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Den gibt es leider bei Aldi süd nicht mehr ...


----------



## pennfanatic (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bin ja auch ein alter, grosser , dicker Paul


----------



## Hering 58 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Den gibt es leider bei Aldi süd nicht mehr ...



Schade hast aber auch nur Pech.:q


----------



## pennfanatic (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dafür haben die ravioli in verschiedenen soßen, spaghettisoßen und dosenwürstchen.
Das recht mir


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Den gibt es leider bei Aldi süd nicht mehr ...



sreib eine PN:
Adresse..........und du hast ein paket zum außpacken #h

:m


----------



## honeybee (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Dafür haben die ravioli in verschiedenen soßen, spaghettisoßen und dosenwürstchen.
> Das recht mir



Du musst doch unendlich an Blähungen leiden.......das ganze Glutamat|rolleyes


----------



## pennfanatic (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Doch das glutamat macht nix weiter als Appetit  

Ist bei mc doof und dem king ja auch drin


----------



## pennfanatic (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und blähungen machen auch nix. Bin eh alleine zu hause.


----------



## Kochtopf (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Glutamat ist auch in schierem Fleisch etc drin aber dennoch mein lieber Penny klingt das für mich als Gourmetgourmand ^^ nach einer relativ traurigen Sache. Keinen Spaß am kochen?


----------



## Hering 58 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Doch das glutamat macht nix weiter als Appetit
> 
> Ist bei mc doof und dem king ja auch drin



Deswegen isst du so viel .:vik:


----------



## pennfanatic (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Früher habe ich gerne gekocht....


----------



## honeybee (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Doch das glutamat macht nix weiter als Appetit
> 
> Ist bei mc doof und dem king ja auch drin



Hmm Appetit? Habe ich noch nicht festgestellt. Gibt aber auch nur 1 bis maximal 2x im Jahr solch FastFood



> Und blähungen machen auch nix. Bin eh alleine zu hause.



Dann lade Dir doch mal jemand ein.....Herbert zum Beispiel. 
Also nicht wegen den Blähungen......aber wegen weg vom Dosenfras

Ich habe meinen Nachbar auch immer zum Essen, gerade an den Wochenenden, geholt als seine Frau im Krankenhaus lag


----------



## Hering 58 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Und blähungen machen auch nix. Bin eh alleine zu hause.



:q:q:q Das ist auch gut so.:m


----------



## Kochtopf (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Dann lade Dir doch mal jemand ein.....Herbert zum Beispiel.
> Also nicht wegen den Blähungen......aber wegen weg vom Dosenfras



Wobei - wenn es euer Ding ist dann ist wegen den Blähungen auch ok


----------



## honeybee (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wobei - wenn es euer Ding ist dann ist wegen den Blähungen auch ok



Wieso unsers????? |bigeyes


----------



## Kochtopf (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Wieso unsers????? |bigeyes



Ich meinte herbert und Penny, du wärest räumlich zu weit entfernt


----------



## honeybee (14. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also wenn die beiden nicht so weit weg wohnen würden....


----------



## ollidaiwa (15. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Champingnons im Bierteig an Salat


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schöne Beilage.#6

Wo ist das Fleisch?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der isst unserm Essen das Essen weg...#d


----------



## ollidaiwa (15. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

brauchte man garnicht! Hat gut geschmeckt!


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geschmeckt glaube ich dir gern.:m
 Sieht ja lecker aus aber für mich zu chlorophyllhaltig um ne komplette Mahlzeit zu mimen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

grünkohl


----------



## honeybee (15. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da habe ich mich schon sehr drauf gefreut
18kg feines Nolana Landschaft


----------



## JottU (15. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hähnchenschenkel mit Paprika und Kartoffeln aus dem Ofen. 
Da Teller sowieso zu klein lieber gleich weggelassen.  :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> grünkohl



mit zucker oder mit ohne zucker....abba lecker
hab heute schon das erste bekommen für mein grünkohl......eine schweinebacke.


@honeybee......toll


#h


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

abba logen mit zugga und türlich bagge von miss piggy.


----------



## silverfish (15. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Suure Kappes (Sauerkraut) mit Möhrenscheibchen ,rohen geriebenen Kartoffeln anbraten und schön mit Rinderbrühe abgelöscht. Minutensteaks und Speckwürfelchen in der Pfanne.
Dann alles aufm Teller ! Die Speckwürfel und der Fleischsaft von den Minutensteaks gaben dem Suure Kappes der letzte Pfiff !
Teller leer !:q:q:q


----------



## tomxxxtom (15. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das ist der Weg zum Glück. 
320 Gramm in 300 Sek. 











Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf (15. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

200 Sekunden hätten auch gelangt  aber schöner prengel Fleisch!


----------



## honeybee (15. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das würde mir jetzt auch schmecken.....sieht gut aus


----------



## Jose (15. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute mal ganz bieder: 
bratwurst, röschen, grobes pü und jede menge selbstbeweinter meerrettich.

tipp: mit arbeit versaut man sich das ganze leben...


----------



## angler1996 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mit Hunger im Bauch sollte man hier nicht rein schauen:q

 heute gabs selber gemachtes Speckfett, frisches Brot


----------



## pennfanatic (15. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Für die rösschen sag man hier im Rheinland auch poppekücheköhlchen, also puppenküchen Kohl.

Sehr lecker!


----------



## Jose (15. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

klingt für mich wie nacherzählung von  küchensex in restringiertem code.

armes köhlchen ..


----------



## ralle (16. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das gabs letzte Woche


----------



## Jose (16. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ÜBERRASCHUNG :m :m :m


(mit rest von schweinkram "poppekücheköhlchen")


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hehehe, Herbet, wachsen schon Ohren?

Da unterwegs, aus TK bei mir:
Fleischkiachla mit Schbädsle, Sooß und Salaad...


----------



## banzinator (16. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute mal was gesundes


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Top!!!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

............ hab den nachtisch fertig.................

mit büschen schpeeggulatius


----------



## Jose (16. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bist doch 'n Süßer #6


----------



## honeybee (16. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da auch unterwegs gewesen am Abend.....

Es gab leckeres Murgh Curry beim Inder


----------



## Jose (16. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hehehe, Herbet, wachsen schon Ohren?...



Nein.
auch sonst keine verhaltensänderungen  |rolleyes


edit: falls du solche wechselwirkungen für möglich hälst: hände weg von bullenfleisch :m


----------



## pennfanatic (16. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Da auch unterwegs gewesen am Abend.....
> 
> Es gab leckeres Murgh Curry beim Inder




Was ist das? Murgh?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> Nein.
> auch sonst keine verhaltensänderungen  |rolleyes


grins - ob das jede(r) versteht?????
:q:q:q:q


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hab für morgen ein-kauf-zettel fertig..

zwiebel
3kobis
sahne
nudeln
öl
fond
salz
pfeffer
hähnchen-titten
3stangen früchling-zwiebeln
wild preiselbeeren

tellerbild morgen mit...........
Bandnudel-Hänchen und PREISELBEERSAHNE


----------



## jochen68 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute abend mal wieder das hier im Haus beliebte Gemüse "Al Forno". Einmal Spinat einmal Brokkoli. Darunter befinden sich Tomatenstücke, Hackfleisch mit Knoblauch und Zwiebel, angegossene Sahne sowie Oregano und Konsorten. Geht jetzt noch mal zum überbacken ins Öfchen. Dazu Baguette.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auflauf - müsst ich auch mal wieder!!!!!!


----------



## Jose (16. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auflauf - müsst ich auch mal wieder!!!!!!



hmmm, ist das ne späte, aber nicht zu späte erkenntnis eines 
Auflauf-Veteranen?

rezeptvorschlag wär supi für  "geselchte zwille" :g


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hehehe, Herbet, wachsen schon Ohren?



Würden gut zum dicken Fell passen.....:m


----------



## Jose (16. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Würden gut zum dicken Fell passen.....:m


männo, kauf dich sonnenkräm, verstrahlter:g


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hätte jetzt auch lieber n dickes Fell als n Atomsonnenbrand.|supergri

Aber schöne Sachen habt ihr gekocht.#6


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Würden gut zum dicken Fell passen.....:m



muß er ja erst außen fell boxen--------lecker essen


----------



## exil-dithschi (16. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

spliff el una leeven jrooß us der heimat


----------



## Jose (16. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ihr liebchen, während ihr sabbert gehts bei mir ins finale.

hier erstmal "dat kning" mit besagten poppekücheköhlchen und chili-masern.

apropos, "poppekücheköhlchen" war mir als rheinländer unbekannt, aber so isses bei uns im glück: hier spricht jedes dorf anders, aber immer nennt [DAS!] sich "kning".
mehr lecker gibts nicht, außer (edit Jose, gar nicht erst geschrieben, weil hätt ich löschen müssen)

oooh...


----------



## Seifert (16. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Matjes mit Pellkartoffeln....boooaah,ey,wat langweilich,woll!
Aaaber: die Soße (Sauce) dazu:'ne dreiviertel Becher creme fraiche,zwei kräftige Spritzer Ketchup(nix geht über Heintz!),eine halbe Dose Kaffeesahne (12%),zwei EL Zitrone (hilfsweise zwei   EL Weißweinessig),mehre Spritzer Tabasco,Salz aus der Mühle, Pfeffer -und natürlich Zucker -oder Süßstoff,so etwa ein Esslöffel), alles schön kräftig verrühren=das war's.
Alles schön über die Pellemänner verteilen,die (vorher gewässerten) Matjesfilets in mundgerechte Häppchen zerteilen und dann: *guten Appetit*.
Ach ja- Pilsken nich vergessen,woll !!


----------



## pennfanatic (16. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Woher kommst du an die janze kning...?


----------



## Jose (16. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Woher kommst du an die janze kning...?



ewiges nächtliches cruising auf landstraßen und wie beim zetti, der "TOCK" ists - leider zu oft ne katz oder n dachs oder ...

nee, quark, ich kauf die teile. so eine arme socke ich bin.
und dann mach ich die gar - mal so aber meist so.

hab vor 35~jahren mal kning-sauerkraut gemacht, war lecker, erinner mich aber nicht wie.

bin froh, wenn ich diese ängstlichen tiere so hin kriege, ohne [achtung flaming] schbädsle, nudeln und ohne Laura (meine kartoffelfreundin, rothäutig und angemacht ganz weich)

ich armes Jose muss jetzt also ohne beilagen essen.
:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
das nenn ich speisen#6

hier der state of art


----------



## Jose (16. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Seifert schrieb:


> Matjes mit Pellkartoffeln....boooaah,ey,wat langweilich,woll!
> ...




gar nicht!
ist eins der GRUNDNAHRUNGSMITTEL ever&ever.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ewiges nächtliches cruising auf landstraßen und wie beim zetti, der "TOCK" ists - leider zu oft ne katz oder n dachs oder ...



Großartig !!!!
Mit Carbonspoiler und geflochtenem Gaszug verpasst du keinen Tock mehr.:m


----------



## honeybee (16. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Was ist das? Murgh?



Schau mal HIER

Das kommt bei mir sogar noch vor Rouladen :q


----------



## honeybee (16. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Herbert...

Das sieht verdammt lecker aus.....auch mit dem Rosenkohl. Rezept?


----------



## Jose (17. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> @Herbert...
> 
> Das sieht verdammt lecker aus.....auch mit dem Rosenkohl. Rezept?



danke Jana, aber rezept  hats nicht :m
an die schlegel pfeffer und rosmarin, dann in bacon einwickeln, fertig.
bei 1,5 std bei 180° in gusseisernem topf , das ist wohl wichtig.
mein trick, eine zwiebel in dünnen scheiben auf den boden, pappt wirklich nix an.
wenden braucht man auch nicht - kannst also dicht packen.
die röschen vom vortag nach ner stunde dazu und dann noch mal so 10 minuten bei offenem topf.

ich sag ja, kein rezept, einfach nur zubereitung


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sauerbraten heute ;-)))))))))))))


----------



## pennfanatic (17. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich liebe asiatische küche, wenn auch nicht gerade die indische!
Eher China, Vietnam oder Japan.
Leider scheinen die Restaurants zur zeit auszusterben.
Hier gibt es kaum noch welche.
Nur noch China Imbiss...


----------



## exil-dithschi (17. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

für sauerbraten kannste mich jederzeit wecken.
lieb´ ich in sämtlichen variationen, wobei, die einzig wahre ist natürlich die vom pääd, schön süß und mit ordentlich rosinen.

hier gab´s heut´ dagegen nur chili.


----------



## pennfanatic (17. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sauerbraten, ich bitte um Verzeihung, ist gar nicht mein Ding...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dann bleibt mehr für mich ;-))))))


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich esse alles ;-)) auser seetanker.


----------



## Welpi (17. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Weils schnell gehen muss und ich noch a Pulle Weisswein im Keller gefunden hab: Legger Zwiefelsübbsche [emoji39]


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

klasse Idee - Käsecroutons oder nur Subb??


----------



## Welpi (17. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute nur Subb...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

auch gut..


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hatte gerade Rinderrouladen mit Kartoffeln und Sauerkraut. Langsam gegart im Römertopf. Der Hammer!#6

Foto gibts leider nicht mehr...


----------



## bombe20 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Eher China, Vietnam oder Japan.


gerade nach vietnamesischen gerichten geht es mir immer für ca. eine 3/4 stunde ganz komisch. ich denke es wird am glutamat liegen. aber gerade die nudelsuppen sind gar zu lecker, um darauf zu verzichten.
koreanisch ist auch sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## silverfish (17. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Pappesatt !

Meine uckermärckische Großtante sagte immer :
"Vull jefreeden wien Daachlöhnerswien un noh biesiet kropen."

Beinscheiben ,zwei dünn geschnittene , dazu Rusenkuhl 
(Herbert -warum eigentlich nicht Rusekappes ? )
mit Speckwürfel und Zweibelstreifchen in der Pfanne ,dann mit 
Rinderbrühe abgelöscht.

Den ersten Teller geschafft , den zweiten nicht .Auch das Dessert
(war noch nicht angerichtet) wird für morgen aufgehoben.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geil...Ich hätte den Teller wohl noch genommen


----------



## silverfish (17. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wieder waren die Worte ohne die Bilder abgehauen !


----------



## silverfish (17. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bilder Teil Zwo .
Dieser Teller wurde nicht geschafft.|uhoh:
Zu gut und zu spät gefrühstückt.|supergri


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Alter davon könnt ich 5 Teller fressen...Ok, ab dem zweiten ohne Rosenkohl


----------



## silverfish (17. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vincent ,in Deinem Alter hab ich das auch gekonnt.
Nu bin ich mehr als doppelt so alt und habe 35kg weniger als auf meinem Avatarbild.
Die Augen wollen mehr als der Bauch verträgt ! (oder vertragen darf)


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da geb ich dir recht, gesund ist das ab einem gewissen Maße wirklich nicht mehr. War schon vernünftig von dir aufzuhören wenns nicht mehr geht. Auch wenns dann schlecht Wetter gibt, ist fürs Angeln eh gut


----------



## honeybee (17. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rouladen und Sauerkraut? Komische Zusammenstellung

Mittwoch die 18kg Schaf verarbeitet und eingefroren.
Heute dann nochmal 10 Rindfleisch.

Da waren unter anderem Rouladen dabei, mit einem Stückgewicht von über 300g. Nicht dick.....aber groooooooß.
Das wird ein Fest


----------



## pennfanatic (17. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rinderrouladen?
Mit was füllst du die...
Speck, Gurke usw.....


----------



## honeybee (17. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Rinderrouladen?
> Mit was füllst du die...
> Speck, Gurke usw.....



Da kommt erstmal richtig dick der gute Bautzner Senf drauf.
Na und dann Speck, Zwiebel und Saure Gurke.....

So mache ich auch die Pferderouladen


----------



## Hering 58 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Da kommt erstmal richtig dick der gute Bautzner Senf drauf.
> Na und dann Speck, Zwiebel und Saure Gurke.....
> 
> So mache ich auch die Pferderouladen



Da krieg ich bei Lesen schon Hunger.:m


----------



## honeybee (17. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Achso...ganz vergessen.
Zum mIttag gabs heute Nudeln und Tomatensauce.
Und zum Abendbrot.....wir hatten Versammlung vom Kaninchenzuchtverein. Da gabs in der kleinen Kneipe Rostbrätl mit viiiiiiiiiel Zwiebel und Bratkartoffeln.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Da krieg ich bei Lesen schon Hunger.:m


hab da noch was fürn klein hunger 1,2kg


----------



## honeybee (17. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> hab da noch was fürn klein hunger 1,2kg



2 sone Teile waren heute beim Rindfleischpaket auch dabei....


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> 2 sone Teile waren heute beim Rindfleischpaket auch dabei....


sone teile machen ja nicht dick;-))


#6
:l

|wavey:


----------



## honeybee (17. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> sone teile machen ja nicht dick;-))



Meine waren aber nicht ganz so groß......macht aber nix.
Die werde ich Heilig Abend auf den Rost hauen


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> wir hatten Versammlung vom Kaninchenzuchtverein. Da gabs in der kleinen Kneipe Rostbrätl mit viiiiiiiiiel Zwiebel und Bratkartoffeln.


Kning hätts da geben müssen....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Rinderrouladen?
> Mit was füllst du die...
> Speck, Gurke usw.....



Exakt. Zwiebeln waren auch noch drinne.


----------



## honeybee (18. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kning hätts da geben müssen....



Tja, unsere Züchter hatten dieses Jahr teilweise Totalverluste oder eben Teilverluste bis zu 60 Tieren pro Woche!!
Nix mit Schlachttieren....
Die Tiere die noch in den Ställen sitzen gehen nun auf die Ausstellungen und dann in die Zucht.


----------



## pennfanatic (18. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Verluste durch Krankheiten?


----------



## honeybee (18. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Verluste durch Krankheiten?



Ja und das trotz Impfung.
Ist ein neuer Virusstamm. Nennt sich RHD2. In Frankreich gab es Impfstoff.. .allerdings hatte es ewig gedauert eh der in D zugelassen wurde. Da war es für viele schon zu spät.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Tja, unsere Züchter hatten dieses Jahr teilweise Totalverluste oder eben Teilverluste bis zu 60 Tieren pro Woche!!
> Nix mit Schlachttieren....
> Die Tiere die noch in den Ställen sitzen gehen nun auf die Ausstellungen und dann in die Zucht.


oha - konnt ich nicht wissen - bin ja nur immer am essen und weniger am züchten...
Hoffentlich kriegen die das in Griff...


----------



## honeybee (18. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gibt's Tote Oma


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

was für Wurst nimmst Du da (gibts ja verschiedene Varianten)?

Geiles Genussessen!


----------



## honeybee (18. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> was für Wurst nimmst Du da (gibts ja verschiedene Varianten)?
> 
> Geiles Genussessen!



Bei uns nennt die sich Tiegelwurst. Ist extra für Tote Oma.
Ich lasse dann immer noch Speck aus und Würze noch etwas nach. Unter anderem auch Majoran


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich glaube Tiegelwurst ist da eigentlich auch das Klassische.
Hatte ich noch nie (gibts bei uns nicht), nehm daher immer Blutwurst..

Trotzdem geiles Essen!


----------



## JottU (18. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oh ja, sehr lecker die "Tote Oma". #6

Bei mir sind noch Rouladen im Rohr. Die brauchen noch ne halbe Stunde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

spätes Mittag- oder frühes Abendessen???????
;-)))))


----------



## bombe20 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich glaube Tiegelwurst ist da eigentlich auch das Klassische.


es gibt dafür verschiedene bezeichnungen. grützwurst/grützblutwurst wäre noch eine und im berliner umland nannte sich das frische wurst. hier kann man die in so ziemlich jedem supermarkt kaufen.
zur info: vor der wende war das zeug so billig, dass man es als hundefutter verwendet hat. die wurst lag immer in ziemlich großen kalibern in den fleischertheken aus.

ich habe gerade eine rinderbrühe am köcheln und für sonntag habe ich mich vom rosenkohlvirus hier im board anstecken lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> und für sonntag habe ich mich vom rosenkohlvirus hier im board anstecken lassen.


wir kriegen alle am Ende ;-))))


----------



## JottU (18. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> spätes Mittag- oder frühes Abendessen???????
> ;-)))))




Normale Zeit am Wochenende, 
unter der Woche gibt es ja auch erst Abends warm. Da wäre zeitiger für mich zu ungewohnt.


----------



## Franky (18. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sodele - ein großes Pott Gullasch is färdisch! :q
Das wird legger - muss nur die Verwandschaft noch anrücken. Solange tröste ich mich mal mit was Süßem...


----------



## honeybee (18. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vorbereitungen für morgiges Mittagessen laufen.....


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> hab für morgen ein-kauf-zettel fertig..
> 
> zwiebel
> 3kobis
> ...


:m

Heute


----------



## jochen68 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ihr habt wieder gut vorgelegt. Lecker, was da so gezaubert wird!

Gleich gibt es hier ein Blech mit Hähnchen und Gemüse, bestrichen mit/geschwenkt in Öl mit Gewürzen.


----------



## Hering 58 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> :m
> 
> Heute



Alles für dich.Und was isst Pauli?:m


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Alles für dich.Und was isst Pauli?:m


hab doch zwei teller-bülder macht ;-))


----------



## Jose (18. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

oops, I did it again :k


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sauerbraten - zweiter Teil ;-)))


----------



## honeybee (18. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> oops, I did it again :k



Dir wachsen wirklich noch lange Löffel und ne Blume....
Pass nur auf, das Du keine Wamme bekommst und loses Brustfell


----------



## Jose (18. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> ...Pass nur auf, das Du keine Wamme bekommst und loses Brustfell



meinst wie Thomas? :m


----------



## honeybee (18. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> meinst wie Thomas? :m



Kann ich nicht beurteilen, müsste ich live sehen


----------



## Jose (18. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht beurteilen, müsste ich live sehen


...erspars dir |rolleyes


----------



## honeybee (18. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ...erspars dir |rolleyes



Doch so schlimm????? Na da.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ihr mir auch alle.......
:q:q:vik::vik::q:q


----------



## Jose (18. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

zum kning waren leckere grüne klöße gedacht.

gab einen riesigen grünen kloß. auch knapp lecker, in der ansicht aber monströs und eigentlich gar nicht fotogen.

happens...


----------



## Kochtopf (18. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> zum kning waren leckere grüne klöße gedacht.
> 
> gab einen riesigen grünen kloß. auch knapp lecker, in der ansicht aber monströs und eigentlich gar nicht fotogen.
> 
> happens...



Qualität offenbart sich nur durch Quantität: -*


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ein kleiner sonntag mittags brunch.


----------



## honeybee (19. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vorderlauf vom Kamerun, Klöße und Speckbohnen (Schultern gibt's dann morgen)


----------



## Kochtopf (19. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nach dem miesen Ansitz brauchte es was für die Seele - also gibt es Borschtsch.
Leider waren die technischen Voraussetzungen die Möhren zu stiften nicht auffindbar.
Mit Huhn und Rind, dreifarbigen Möhrchens und Pastinake. Oma würde mich verdreschen


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

abba der klecks Crème fraîche, reist alles wieder raus.

guten ap......


----------



## Kochtopf (19. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> abba der klecks Crème fraîche, reist alles wieder raus.
> 
> guten ap......



Danke!
Aber nix creme fraiche... Saure Sahne mit 40% Fett gehört da dran :vik:


----------



## bombe20 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hier kommt gleich hackbraten mit rosenkohl und kartoffeln auf den tisch.
ich wünsche allen guten hunger. 

@kochtopf
darfst du das rezept deiner oma veröffentlichen?


----------



## pennfanatic (19. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> hier kommt gleich hackbraten mit rosenkohl und kartoffeln auf den tisch.
> ich wünsche allen guten hunger.



Hört sich gut an!


----------



## Kochtopf (19. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> @kochtopf
> darfst du das rezept deiner oma veröffentlichen?



Na klar, wäre zu Schade, es jemanden vorzuenthalten! Als erstens aus $Fleisch  (Rind, Lamm, Huhn, gerne auch Schwein) eine fette Brühe kochen - Fleisch und sonstigen krempel raus, gewürfelte Kartoffeln und In Streifen geschnittenen Weißkohl rein, köcheln lassen, Fleisch kleinschneiden und in der Zwischenzeit die gestifteten Möhren in Fett (ich nehme gerne Mark) anschwitzen, ggf. Ein zwei Esslöffel Brühe hinzu. Nach 10 Min kleingeschnittene rote Beete hinzufügen, je zwei EL Zucker und weißweinessig dazu und etwas schwitzen lassen bevor man eine kleine Dose Tomatenmark einrührt. Man kann auch Paprika noch dazu geben. Fleisch und Gemüse  zu den hoffentlich nun garen kartoffeln geben, kräftig pfeffern, Schnittlauch und Petersilie dazu und aufkochen lassen, abschmecken und mit fetter saurer Sahne/Schmand servieren.

Mann kann auch gewürfelten rückenspeck mit dill mörsern und als fett in der Gemüsepfanne nutzen aber das war nie so unser Ding.

Die Menge entspricht nem halben kohlkopf, 4-5 großen toffeln, zwei bis drei Möhrchen und 6 vorgekochten Rote Beete. Fleischanteil liegt bei 1,5 bis 2 KG, aber dann steht der Löffel im Borschtsch. 
Rote Beete immer ohne Flüssigkeit nutzen, es geht notfalls auch welche aus dem Glas (Oma war da sehr pragmatisch), aber am besten schmeckt er mit frischer roter beete


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und saure Sahne mit 40%??
Wo kriegste das denn her?

Bei mir ist gerade "sauer macht lustig" angesagt:
Heute letzter Sauerbraten.

Und nebenher für morgen/übermorgen "Saure Rädle" gekocht.

Was es dazu gibt, zeigt sich beim einkauen morgen....


----------



## pennfanatic (19. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und nebenher für morgen/übermorgen "Saure Rädle" gekocht.

Was ist denn das schon wieder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Früher schwäbisches Arme Leute-Essen, heute Delikatesse ..

Eine gut gewürzte (Salz, Pfeffer, Muskat, Majoran, Wacholder, Nelke, Lorbeer), nicht zu dicke und mit Essig gut abgeschmeckte braune Mehlschwitze kochen.

Darin werden dann ca. 5 . 6 mm dicke, rohe Scheiben von vorzugsweise festkochenden Kartoffeln weich gekocht. 

Wenns gab, die Roux mit Fleischbrühe, wenn nicht, wurde auch Wasser genommen. 

Wer hatte, gab alle erdenklichen Arten von Wurst oder gekochtem Fleisch dazu - wer nix hatte, musste das so essen. 

Schmeckt übrigens auch richtig klasse zu gebratenem Fisch, da kann man dann etwas Rahm dazu geben..


----------



## Kochtopf (19. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und saure Sahne mit 40%??
> Wo kriegste das denn her?
> .



Aus dem russischen Lebensmittelgeschäft. Hast sicher nen Mix Markt in der Nähe-  auch Top  Bezugsquellen für Vobla und Vodka


----------



## sprogoe (19. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Und nebenher für morgen/übermorgen "Saure Rädle" gekocht.
> 
> Was ist denn das schon wieder?



Hat Thomas doch geschrieben:
"zeigt sich beim einkauen morgen".|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ooh mann, ich und meine Tippfehler )


----------



## pennfanatic (19. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Doch blödsinn, ist doch bestimmt der Assistent bei Word, oder halt die Tastatur


----------



## sprogoe (19. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kommen aber luschtig rüber.


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ooh mann, ich und meine Tippfehler )


die kannste behalten;-))

her mit eurem essen .......alles lecker......

|wavey:


----------



## Kotzi (19. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei den MixMärkten sind die Fischtheken am besten. Das sieht immer so unglaublich mies aus wie die blutigen Schleimigen Brassen einfach da reingekippt werden wie frisch aus dem Netz...

Heute gibts knusprigen Schweinebauch mit Kapü, Zuckerhut-Salat und Sauerkraut mit einer Schwarzbiersauce.


----------



## Buppi97 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo zusammen,

Gestern gab es bei mir 3 Hohlausgelöste Regenbogenforellen aus dem eigenen Teich. Diese waren mit einer Meerrettich-Petersilie-Dill-Zitronen Mischung gefüllt und wurden in Butter gebraten. Das ganze habe ich mit Mandelbutter übergossen und mit Bratkatoffeln und paniertem Rosenkohl serviert. Eine aus Fischfong gebastelte Dillsoße gab es auch dazu.

Die Fische habe ich direkt nach dem Fang zubereitet. Frischer gehts nicht.

Lg Felix


----------



## Franky (19. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jo - das hätte ich auch gern genommen gehabt... :m
Gulasch hatte ich erst einmal genug, kann man wieder mal ne 2 Wochen Pause einlegen  :q So'n geiler Schweinebraten wäre mal wieder wirklich kalasse!!!!


----------



## Jose (19. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Buppi97 schrieb:


> Hohlausgelöste Regenbogenforellen



wie macht man das?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

statt vom Rücken von den Rippen/Bauchseite her. Quasi Gräten raus, dass der Fisch "ganz" bleibt..

Geht auch mit Geflügel.

Klasse zum Beispiel zum füllen, für Galantinen etc..


----------



## Buppi97 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du nimmst den Fisch wie gewohnt aus und schneidest die Flossen ab
Dann fährst du mit einem kleinen SCHARFEN Messer zwischen Bauchgräten und Fleisch. Entlang der Gräten schneidest du (Messerspitze zum Fischkopf) bis zur Wirbelsäule. An der Wirbelsäule machst du dann einen kleinen halbrunden schnitt um die Wirbelsäule herum. An Schwanz und Kopf durchtrennst du die Wirbelsäule. Jetzt kannst du alles Herausnehmen. 

Mit den Fingern am Ende Abtasten ob noch irgendwo Gräten zu spüren sind und dieses ggf mit Pinzette entfernen


----------



## bombe20 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Na klar, wäre zu Schade, es jemanden vorzuenthalten!


ich danke. dein tellerbild hat mich überzeugt. alles was ich bisher im netz gefunden habe war mir zu rot und zu dick von der konsistenz. das rezept kommt morgen in die zettelsammlung. |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

super erklärt! mit hohl auslösen!!!!

schön, dass Du bei uns im Geniesserthread gelandet bist!!


----------



## Jose (19. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> statt vom Rücken von den Rippen/Bauchseite her. Quasi Gräten raus, dass der Fisch "ganz" bleibt..
> 
> Geht auch mit Geflügel.
> 
> Klasse zum Beispiel zum füllen, für Galantinen etc..




habs gerade gekugelt


----------



## bombe20 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> habs gerade gekugelt


da haben wir wohl zur gleichen zeit das selbe video angesehen.


----------



## Jose (19. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> da haben wir wohl zur gleichen zeit das selbe video angesehen.




wohl wohl :m

danke jedenfalls für eure info.

entbeinen wär dann auch ein wort dafür, wie mein kning z.b.?


----------



## silverfish (19. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> wohl wohl :m
> 
> danke jedenfalls für eure info.
> 
> entbeinen wär dann auch ein wort dafür, wie mein kning z.b.?



"wohl,wohl "sagte Israel Hands zum Schiffskoch John Silver " er war mir Geld schuldig und hatte mein Messer mit an land genommen."

Sorry für o.T.,aber da gehen bei mir auf Stichwort immer irgendwelchen Schubladen auf !

Ganze WE nicht gekocht ! War wandern und eingeladen.
Morgen gibt es richtige Speckböhnchen(schon vorbereitet )
Bilder morgen !

Schöne Woche und Gute Rezepte !|wavey:


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

.....das ja hier eine wahre Schatzinsel............


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schnittlauch und Petersilie



Noch besser: Dill.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Noch besser: Dill.



War unter Alternativen ja genannt aber meine Oma hat das selten gemacht  (und wenn so wurde es als häresie empfunden) - bei grünem Borschtsch sieht die Sache anders aus (Notiz an mich selber: Sauerampfer besorgen)


----------



## sprogoe (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> (Notiz an mich selber: Sauerampfer besorgen)




Wo kriegste den jetzt noch her?
Im MixMarkt gibt es keinen frischen mehr, nur noch im Glas.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Franky (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kann sein, dass einige Kräuterhexen den noch im Gewächshaus haben. Ist ja mit ein Bestandteil der "Grünen Soße" (egal welcher Art ). Ich meine, zumindest hier in FFM aufm Bauernmarkt (Konstabler) gibts noch alles frisch.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Ist ja mit ein Bestandteil der "Grünen Soße" (egal welcher Art ).



:m schön wenn was hängen bleibt!



> [Sauerampfer]



Ich bin da Schmerzfrei, wenn ich selber keinen eingemacht habe und keiner wächst oder frisch zu kaufen ist nehme ich den aus dem Glas. Frisch ist natierlich geiler aber lieber Grüner Borschtsch mit Sauerampfer aus dem glas als keinen grünen Borschtsch im Winter.
Vielleicht versuche ich es nächste Saison als Balkonware (kann meine Chilis etwas beschatten  )


----------



## Jose (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> ... Ist ja mit ein Bestandteil der "Grünen Soße"...



keine politik, bitte :vik:


ich mach heut ..., nein, kein kning, hähnchen im topf mit roter soße: paprika, chili und so.

edit: stunden später bereit für den backofen. paprika kommt zur halbzeit dazu


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Saure Rädle....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Früher schwäbisches Arme Leute-Essen, heute Delikatesse ..
> 
> Eine gut gewürzte (Salz, Pfeffer, Muskat, Majoran, Wacholder, Nelke, Lorbeer), nicht zu dicke und mit Essig gut abgeschmeckte braune Mehlschwitze kochen.
> 
> ...



Hier jetzt im Bild - sieht nicht schön aus, schmeckt aber umso besser:


----------



## Jose (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wir leckern hier rum und machen keinen fotowettbewerb.
ich nehms, ohne mehlschwitze, das sind so die regionalen unterschiede. Roux (musste ich kugln) klingt viel besser |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mehlschwitze (sorry Kochfehler! Ich denk immer , das müssten alle wissen, nur weil ichs weiss -  SORRY!!!!!)


----------



## Jose (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nee nee, vom AB lernen heißt fürs leben lernen #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

.......ich muß mal snell ein hähnchen-bein und eine kartoffel essen;-))


----------



## Ladi74 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da tropft mir  der Zahn, obwohl ich das Gericht nicht kenne. (Saure Rädle)
Einfach, ehrlich, ohne Schnickschnack!
@Thomas 
Schmecken die Kartoffeln dann säuerlich?  Richtung süddeutscher Kartoffelsalat, bloss mit mehr Sosse?

Heute bestelle ich mir  nen Wurstsalat mit Bratkartoffeln 
Sodbrennen auf Ansage, ist mir aber egal! 
Hab richtig Appetit drauf!
Morgen gehts zur Mosel.
Mal gucken, was da so in den Gasthöfen gekocht wird.;-(((
VG


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Ladi74 schrieb:


> Da tropft mir  der Zahn, obwohl ich das Gericht nicht kenne. (Saure Rädle)
> Einfach, ehrlich, ohne Schnickschnack!
> @Thomas
> Schmecken die Kartoffeln dann säuerlich?  Richtung süddeutscher Kartoffelsalat, bloss mit mehr Sosse?
> ...


ne, nicht Richtung Kartoffelsalat - ist durch die braune Mehlschwitzensoße mit Gewürzen mehr Richtung Beuscherl, saure Kutteln, saure Nierchen etc...

Und das wird ja auch heiss gegessen, nicht kalt..


----------



## Franky (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Och, darf ich Dich so'n büschen beneiden? Nicht, dass wir hier umme Ecke keine feinen Weinchen haben, aber ich finde, an der Mosel schmeckt's mindestens genauso gut, wie aus Rheingau, Rheinhessen oder Pfalz :q
Schön lecker Spieß- und/oder Krustenbraten dazu (warum eigentich "oder"??? :q), Baguette und Spundekäs......


----------



## bombe20 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bei uns gab es zum abendbrot möhrensuppe aus der brühe von beinscheiben. der wunsch meiner tochter ist mir befehl.


----------



## Ladi74 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Thomas
Kannst du mir den Geschmack ohne "Frottee-Handtuch " und " Pissrinne" erläutern? Hatte da mal ein " bäääää-Erlebnis".

@franky
Bin leider Biertrinker und nicht zum Urlaub dort.
Wenn du die Outdorerfahrung der Extraklasse haben willst, bist du gerne gesehen.:q:q:q:q
Könntest z.B. auf ner Weide, den Bullen mit seiner Familie, in Schach halten, damit ich  arbeiten kann.

So, genug OT, Wurstsalat wartet.
VG


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sauer, Röstgeschmack vom Mehl, Nelkenlastig, vielleicht am ehesten mit Linsen vergleichbar, fällt mir noch ein..


----------



## Ladi74 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke dir!
Wird also, nicht meins.
Kannst aber den Kasseler rüberreichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

zu spät - in Wampe ;-)))


----------



## Jose (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

eeeendlich, "hollywood" hat angerufen.
und mich lange am teflon gebunden.

derweil ging das leckere topf-hähnchen zum bräunen und entfetten durchs hellfire.

zu l a n g e ...

foto ist noch knapp jugendfrei :m

...das zum thema kochen am montag...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gnuschbrich ;-))))


----------



## Jose (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nackisch gehts #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

meins meins auch;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

auch gnuschbrich...


----------



## Jose (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da freut sich der Thomas, sei ihm gegönnt.
ohne schbeddsle oder und besonders ohne Roux schmeckts auch so (noch).

apropos - next time kning #6.

mir geht das auf den geist (hier: den magen) dass hähnchen nachher im (eigen)fett schwimmen


----------



## jochen68 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> eeeendlich, "hollywood" hat angerufen.
> und mich lange am teflon gebunden.
> 
> derweil ging das leckere topf-hähnchen zum bräunen und entfetten durchs hellfire.
> ...



Bye, Bye, Blackbird |bla:


----------



## Jose (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Bye, Bye, Blackbird |bla:



hast mich zum lachen gebracht #6


----------



## bombe20 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> nackisch gehts #6


ich habe mich beschämt abgewendet. |bigeyes

(kann man eigentlich hühner züchten, die eine hautschleppe mit sich herum tragen? federfrei gibt es ja schon.)


----------



## silverfish (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute nur Blödsinn im Kopf !

Böhnchen im Speckmantel ! Dicker Puffer und Sülze !
Himmlisch! Satt bis Oberkante Unterlippe !|supergri
Die Vanillecreme war von gestern bis heute zu fest geworden .
Da hab ich sie einfach draufgeklatscht . Erinnert mich an gescheiterte Koalitionsverhandlungen !|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

....daß ma best of teller-bild....


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das mittlere Bild ist das geilste ;-))


----------



## Jose (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bin für nr 4


----------



## Hering 58 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> bin für nr 4



Ich auch.:q


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (20. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> eeeendlich, "hollywood" hat angerufen.
> und mich lange am teflon gebunden.
> 
> derweil ging das leckere topf-hähnchen zum bräunen und entfetten durchs hellfire.
> zu l a n g e ...(



...ne, nicht zu lange, das genau hätte ich jetzt gerne !!!
Neumodisch : Röstaromen, jepp !! :vik:

LG aus Berlin


----------



## silverfish (21. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute alle beim Imbiss gewesen ?

Hier gab es Hühnersuppe mit viel  Möhren Zwiebeln und bissl Ingwer !
Na und von den Speckböhnchen musste auch noch der Rest in die Pfanne.


----------



## honeybee (21. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> Heute alle beim Imbiss gewesen ?
> 
> Hier gab es Hühnersuppe mit viel  Möhren Zwiebeln und bissl Ingwer !
> Na und von den Speckböhnchen musste auch noch der Rest in die Pfanne.



Mittag gabs hier heute......nichts.
Zum Abendbrot Bemme und bissl Schüsselsülze (gekaufte)

Morgen wirds ne lecker Rindfleischnudelsuppe geben. Habe ich heute schon das Fleisch und die dicken Rippen gekocht.


----------



## Jose (21. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> Heute alle beim Imbiss gewesen ?



wär ich gestern besser gewesen #t

heut gabs drei rohe klöße aus der tüte, rotkohl auch aus solcher und gestückeltes scharf angebratenes gepultes resthähnchen.

auch satt.

morgen gehts zum dealer, die knings trappeln schon ganz aufgeregt mit den leckeren schenkelchen :q


----------



## pennfanatic (21. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> wär ich gestern besser gewesen #t
> 
> heut gabs drei rohe klöße aus der tüte, rotkohl auch aus solcher und gestückeltes scharf angebratenes gepultes resthähnchen.
> 
> ...



Morgen diät!

Zu viel kottlets in der letzten zeit.
Muss jetzt mal Schluss sein.
Brauch mehr gemüse!


----------



## angler1996 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> wär ich gestern besser gewesen #t
> 
> heut gabs drei rohe klöße aus der tüte, rotkohl auch aus solcher und gestückeltes scharf angebratenes gepultes resthähnchen.
> 
> ...


 
 sach ma, hast Du mal ne Statistik wieviel Karnickel Du schon vertilgt hast|kopfkrat:m
 Teile Deine Leidenschaft, zumindest teilweise|wavey:


----------



## honeybee (21. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> sach ma, hast Du mal ne Statistik wieviel Karnickel Du schon vertilgt hast|kopfkrat:m
> Teile Deine Leidenschaft, zumindest teilweise|wavey:



Sei froh, das Du jetzt nicht bei unserer Vereinsversammlung bist. Da müsstest Du jetzt für das böse Wort 1,-€ in die Vereinskasse zahlen :q

Aber ist schon auffällig....soviel Kaninchen.

@Herbert
Kannst Du ausfindig machen, welche Rasse die züchten als Schlachttiere?
Rein theoretisch und auch aus Gründen der Wirtschaftlichkeit, rechne ich mit Zika Kaninchen. Die sind nämlich in ~ 90 Tagen Schlachtreif


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn hier ein Aussi mitlesen,  schicken Sie Jose ein Flugticket,  der knuspert  den Kontinenten von diesem unerwünschten Einwanderern ratzifatzi leer.

Minimum Ehrenbürgerschaft, aber sicher auch weitere Weihen winken.

Bitte.  Bei uns gab es nun 2 Tage Grünkohl mit dem guten von Lüders mit Schweinebacke und Mettenden.


----------



## angler1996 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

|kopfkrat





honeybee schrieb:


> Sei froh, das Du jetzt nicht bei unserer Vereinsversammlung bist. Da müsstest Du jetzt für das böse Wort 1,-€ in die Vereinskasse zahlen :q
> 
> Aber ist schon auffällig....soviel Kaninchen.
> 
> ...



Der Euro ist mir die Frage wert|wavey:


 still, ergrübelt|kopfkrat:vik:


----------



## honeybee (21. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Der Euro ist mir die Frage wert|wavey:



ich habe schon viiiiiiiiel gezahlt im Verein


----------



## angler1996 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> ich habe schon viiiiiiiiel gezahlt im Verein



 Ja zu irgendwas ist das sicher gut:m


----------



## pennfanatic (21. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Sei froh, das Du jetzt nicht bei unserer Vereinsversammlung bist. Da müsstest Du jetzt für das böse Wort 1,-€ in die Vereinskasse zahlen
> 
> Welches böse Wort?


----------



## honeybee (21. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ja zu irgendwas ist das sicher gut:m



Ja ja ja......Sommerfest, Stallbegehung etc......geht ja nicht ohne Rost und Hopfenkaltschale



> Welches böse Wort?



Kar....el, H..e


----------



## Jose (22. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Jana, die guten krieg ich von lapinchen, nach rasse hab ich nicht gefragt. sind super und teuer.
den bedarf decke ich mit tk, achte (meist) auf herkunft, haltungszertifizierung.


----------



## honeybee (22. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> @Jana, die guten krieg ich von lapinchen, nach rasse hab ich nicht gefragt. sind super und teuer.
> den bedarf decke ich mit tk, achte (meist) auf herkunft, haltungszertifizierung.



Das mit Lapinchen weis ich doch. Mich würde eben nur mal interessieren, ob die Zika´s haben.
Gibt auch genug private, die sich diese "Rasse" halten, wenn sie die Tiere nur zum schlachten wollen. Da muss man nicht so viel Futterkosten investieren.


----------



## honeybee (22. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kning Kning Kning Kning Kning Kning Kning Kning Kning
Ein Zuchtfreund hat geschlachtet


----------



## Franky (22. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ob Herbert schon die Hühner gesattelt hat????


----------



## JottU (22. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bandnudeln, Blattspinat, ger. Lachsforelle - alles in einer Pfanne vermengen, fertig.
Auf dem Teller noch ein Löffel Hasenkaviar drauf, lecker wars. 
Leider Foto vergessen.


----------



## silverfish (22. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hallo Jana !

Wir haben uns 2014 im Mai mal nen Bock ,der Rasse Dalmatiner Rex Tricolor in Jena bei einem Züchter  abgeholt. 
Leider erwies sich das als Griff ins Klo. Im Alter von etwa 4 Monaten gab es kein Wachstum mehr und das Tier wurde im Verhalten gestört.
Blieb nur der Einsatz des" Goldhasen" !:q

Muss sagen die Rasse der Rexe hatte ein gutes Verhältnis zwischen Fleisch und Resten. Also nicht zu viel Fellmasse 
und Eingeweide.
Geschmacklich sowieso topp !#6
Hasenkaninchen ,welche wir auch über nen Gewissen Zeitraum hatten,waren nicht so günstig und fraßen auch relativ viel.

Anbei noch Fotos von zwei Böcken ,einer Rex-Castor und ein Rex Dalmatiner Tricolor.
Auf dem dritten Bild sieht Knuti fern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hatte bisschen Magenprobleme, morgen geh ich wieder einkaufen, dann kann ich wieder mitmischen hier


----------



## silverfish (22. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Thomas , Blutdruck , Magen usw. 
Du musst gelassener  werden ! Versuchs mal mit Ingwertee !


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da hatt ich mir eingefangen, normal bin ich da robust wie Sau.

Mein Ingwertee hat (mindestens) 40% und schmeckt nach Obst..


----------



## Kochtopf (22. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Grünkohl mit Pfefferbeißer als Mettendenersatz und Kartoffeln

Schmackofatz


----------



## Jose (22. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

der Jose empfiehlt strengste kning-diät #6



:m


----------



## Kochtopf (22. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kningdiät ist nicht ungefährlich


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich schmeiss mich wech - HERBERT: MEHR SCHBEGG essen!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hasi - diät

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=Osterhase+nein+weihnachten&&view=detail&mid=0184391F53E0E4FE8C560184391F53E0E4FE8C56&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## Jose (22. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kningdiät ist nicht ungefährlich



das ist interessant - und doch irgendwie falsch, denke ich, weil die knings die ich kenne eben keine mageren wilde sind sondern immer gut fett im bauch haben, besonders die belgischen riesen und so.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich schmeiss mich wech - HERBERT: MEHR SCHBEGG essen!!



rührend, wie besorgt du um mich bist |rolleyes, den letzten fotos kannst du aber reichlich schbegg erkennen, mehr davon und dannwärs ja schbegg mit kning.


----------



## Kochtopf (22. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> rührend, wie besorgt du um mich bist |rolleyes, den letzten fotos kannst du aber reichlich schbegg erkennen, mehr davon und dannwärs ja schbegg mit kning.



Ich mag meinen Speck mit Karnickelkeulen gespickt


----------



## Jose (22. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und ja, kaninchenhunger kenn ich, ist schmerzhaft.
HAB ICH JETZT GERADE :vik:


----------



## ollidaiwa (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gemüsesuppe gegen bzw. zum Winterblues!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2oz5XsqVMI


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kasslerrücken war im Angebot - also Kassler, Zwiebelsoße, Schbädsle und Salad, und dann Kasslergulasch mit Rotkohl und Kartoffelpüree ...


----------



## ollidaiwa (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kochen und backen gegen den Winterblues.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rq2JYjNNkI


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn schon Blues und seventh son, danns Originoool:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6afWI1FZTU

Plätzchen hat auch was...


----------



## Jose (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> kochen und backen gegen den Winterblues...




hah, gerade ne rosinenschnecke zur bluesschrecke gemacht, gleich stürz ich mich wieder in ein mittlerweile als suizidal belehrtes abenteuer: es gibt kning.

vorher:


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6#6#6


----------



## Franky (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> hah, gerade ne rosinenschnecke zur bluesschrecke gemacht, gleich stürz ich mich wieder in ein mittlerweile als suizidal belehrtes abenteuer: es gibt kning.
> 
> vorher:



Ich sehe zwar Bauch, aber ich glaub es fehlt Lauch... :q
Sieht gut aus und bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich auch - bissl weng Schbegg ;-)))


----------



## Jose (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

toll der support hier...
ach, ihr seid einfach out of time
hab nach heftiger diskussion mit dem kning fast alles umgeworfen, die röschen sind noch dabei und das kning, klar - aber sonst ists euer wunschtraum: französisch!

"Lapin aux olives en sauce moutarde", also kning, oliven senf.
und auch nicht das ganze, der rücken (saddle) fiel doktorspielen zum opfer, da grübel ich jetzt, heute noch machen oder auf seite legen?
das kning ist jedenfalls reichlich versaut: 250g schbegg untergejubelt.

das kning kommt aus frankreich, daher wohl auch der umstieg.
der schrecken in bildern :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> das kning ist jedenfalls reichlich versaut: 250g schbegg untergejubelt.


#6#6#6


----------



## Jose (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und jetze gehts an den vorab-kick... #6 #6 #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Innereien - braten mit Cremfraiche und Calvados und etwas Balsamico - und Schbädsle oder Semmelknödel dazu - ENDGEIL!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hexen noch dazu mit rein!!!!!


----------



## Jose (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich weiß, ich enttäusch dich wieder und wieder...
keine hexen, keine creme fraiche, kein calva und erst recht keine xxxxxxxxx.

nur bütterken und salz&pfeffer.

ok, und n jimbim 


minuten später...  ok, aus sympathie leg ich noch n scheibchen bacon dazu, ausnahmsweise...:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nix enttäuschen - auch klasse !!!! 
Das war wirklich nur Vorschlag!!


----------



## bombe20 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Innereien - braten[...]


mein vater macht aus den nierchen und den bauchlappen kleine rouladen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wie Nierenbraten - auch geil!!

Grade gegessen und krieg schon wieder Kohldampf.
Thread ist NICHT gut für meine Figur...........


----------



## Jose (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> mein vater macht aus den nierchen und den bauchlappen kleine rouladen.




das klingt geil.

jetze muss ich renne, das nächste häschen :vik:


----------



## bombe20 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bei unseren familienzusammenkünften landen mindestens drei karnickel in der röhre. dann entbrennt meist ein streit am tisch um die sechs mini-rouladen. ich bin außen vor. ich esse keine innereien.

bei uns gab es heute kartoffelpuffer. eigentlich wollte ich die im deckel vom dutch oven im hinterhof machen. der steht aber noch bei den schwiegereltern. das schweineschmalz entpuppte sich als kokosfett. also mit rapsöl in der küche ausgebacken. ich sollte dringend duschen und klamotten wechseln.


----------



## Kauli11 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> das klingt geil.
> 
> jetze muss ich renne, das nächste häschen :vik:



Herbert, mut du aufpassen!

Doktorspiele mit Kning in Deutschland verboten. |bla:

Siehe auch :" Unzucht mit Tieren ". :m

#h


----------



## Jose (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Thread ist NICHT gut für meine Figur...........



da sagste was :vik:


----------



## Kochtopf (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Herbert, mut du aufpassen!
> 
> Doktorspiele mit Kning in Deutschland verboten. |bla:
> 
> ...


Ich als Nordhesse sehe es pragmatisch - wenn das Tier auch will...


----------



## Jose (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ON und OFF topic...

state of art: evtl. ein jimbin zuviel...
da kriecht dann schon mal die fiese sophie hervor, die philosophie.

iche nix koch, iche zubereiter, will sagen, beherrschung der grundkenntisse mit evtl. highlichtchen - kurz, ein mann der kochen kann.

aber wenns denn an solche 'challenges' geht wie gefülltes kaninchen (>> meine doktorspiele) oder der vorgestrige hammer "hohle forelle", da tu ich mich schwer, weil geht ja auch so und das neuland ist dunkel. wie fühlt ihr euch dabei, wenns in "haut die küche"- gefilde geht?
ich hab da "magen" - der thomas ist da wohl im wohlfühlfischwasser.

hier wurden so tolle rezepte gepostet -  eher noch abendverderbende leckerlis (...sitze vor trocken brot und du...")

also, wie seht ihr euch, als "Küche" oder "zubereiter"?

jetze offline wg. kning fettig :m


----------



## Skyflash (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich als Nordhesse sehe es pragmatisch - wenn das Tier auch will...



Das Tier hat sich bestimmt nicht für Nackte Doctorspielchen gemeldet mit anschließendem Kochtopf Bad:q


----------



## Kochtopf (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich nix koch aber ich koche gerne, sehr gerne sogar. Fast alles autodidaktisch in meiner junggesellenbutze in Köln erarbeitet. Hatte da ja Zeit. 
Meine Feuertaufe war im jahr nachdem meine Mutter verstorben war das traditionelle Gänseessen für 10 Personen - darunter zwei Vegetarier  (WISSEN DIE EIGENTLICH WAS SIE DEM GASTGEBER BEI SO EINER VERANSTALTUNG ANTUN?) und es wurde rischtisch lecker... seitdem traue ich mir grundsätzlich alles zu aber übe gerne bevor Gäste kommen


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> aber übe gerne bevor Gäste kommen


seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr vernünftig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## honeybee (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> mein vater macht aus den nierchen und den bauchlappen kleine rouladen.



Beim Schaf geht das auch.....Wickelbraten. Ganz was feines.

Bei mir gabs heute Mittag nix... Hatte Wurzelbehandlung
Dafür waren wir jetzt beim Italiener des Vertrauens und ich hatte eine leckere große Pizza mit Parmaschinken, Rucola und Parmesan.....leeeeeeecker

Morgen Mittag gibts Kassler, Sauerkraut und Semmelknödel.
Und am WE....wahrscheinlich nix oder wieder nur Bockwurst. 
Auch nicht schlimm. Gibts die leckeren Sachen eben unter der Woche.


----------



## bombe20 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> jetze offline wg. kning fettig :m


guten hunger!

ich bin am überlegen, ob ich noch mal an die saale runter latsche um gummis zu werfen. die temperaturen sind ja gerade traumhaft.


----------



## bombe20 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Dafür waren wir jetzt beim Italiener des Vertrauens und ich hatte eine leckere große Pizza mit Parmaschinken


in der ddr hatten wir auch ein paar ma schinken. (sorry, der mußte sein #h)


----------



## daci7 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> das klingt geil.
> 
> jetze muss ich renne, das nächste häschen :vik:



Haste dir die Viecher lebend gekauft, dass du da noch hinterher rennen musst? :m
Frischer geht nicht.


----------



## honeybee (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> in der ddr hatten wir auch ein paar ma schinken. (sorry, der mußte sein #h)



Aber meistens nur zur Weihnachtszeit


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> in der ddr hatten wir auch ein paar ma schinken. (sorry, der mußte sein #h)


wie geil!!!
:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

nicht nur kochen, auch noch Humor!!


----------



## jochen68 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Beim Schaf geht das auch.....Wickelbraten. Ganz was feines.
> 
> Bei mir gabs heute Mittag nix... Hatte Wurzelbehandlung



Musst du das erwähnen??  Mein Beileid. Morgen früh ist der erste Backenzahn unten rechts auch bei mir mit Wurzelbehandlung dran.

Essen und somit kochen macht momentan auch so gar keinen Spaß.  Immerhin ist mein Zahnarzt auch Angler und erstmal wird vor der Behandlung Anglerlatein geschnackt.


----------



## Jose (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mimi mimi mimi


ist doch gsr nix gg 'hab mir übafressn'


----------



## honeybee (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Musst du das erwähnen??  Mein Beileid. Morgen früh ist der erste Backenzahn unten rechts auch bei mir mit Wurzelbehandlung dran.
> 
> Essen und somit kochen macht momentan auch so gar keinen Spaß.  Immerhin ist mein Zahnarzt auch Angler und erstmal wird vor der Behandlung Anglerlatein geschnackt.



Ich darf Montag wieder hin zum spülen :q
Naja weh tuts ja nicht mir.....ist ja kein Nerv mehr da

Sie meinte nur, wenn die Füllung jetzt übers WE raus fällt, wäre das nicht so schlimm. Ich habe da in etwa so |bigeyes geschaut.
Und wie wars? bei der Pizza kam schon die hälfte geflogen. Wird sicherlich lustig werden mit einem riesen Loch im Zahn


----------



## Kochtopf (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der wahre Gourmand schafft es gegen den Schmerz anzufressen. Gewichthalten erfordert viel Arbeit ^^
Ich bin so froh bis auf zwei plömbchen nie Probleme mit den Zähnen gehabt zu haben, ein Freund von mir ist gefühlt alle acht Wochen bei ner Wurzelbehandlung, keine Ahnung was da gemacht wird oder wofür das gut ist aber er scheint nicht erpicht drauf zu sein


----------



## honeybee (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der wahre Gourmand schafft es gegen den Schmerz anzufressen. Gewichthalten erfordert viel Arbeit ^^
> Ich bin so froh bis auf zwei plömbchen nie Probleme mit den Zähnen gehabt zu haben, ein Freund von mir ist gefühlt alle acht Wochen bei ner Wurzelbehandlung, keine Ahnung was da gemacht wird oder wofür das gut ist aber er scheint nicht erpicht drauf zu sein



Ach naja, wenn Du die erste Sitzung  (manchmal auch erst nach der zweiten) weg hast, gehts eigentlich. 
Aber solange die Nerven noch leben, ist es nunjaaaaaaa.....es gibt schöneres als sich mit einer Nadel in den Wurzelkanälen herum popeln zu lassen.

Jetzt ist es bei mir noch noch laaaaaaaaaangweilig.
Provisorium wieder raus bohren, mit Wasserstoff spülen, Einlagenmedis rein, wieder zu zementieren. Tut nicht weh.
Montag wie gesagt nochmal spülen und alles drum herum und dann 1 Woche abwarten. Wenn dann immer noch alles ok ist, dann geht es ans finale verschliessen.


----------



## pennfanatic (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gut jetzt mit Zahnarzt!

Was gibt es leckeres.
Hatte gerade Spiegel Ei...

Leider Salz vergessen....
Ist dann nicht so toll!


----------



## jochen68 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

*ADMIN*!!! Untersage er diese dentologischen Detail-Schilderungen auf der Stelle!! #d


----------



## pennfanatic (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Spiegel Ei oder zahnarzt


----------



## honeybee (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:q:q:q:q

Ach alles halb so wild.....(sagt die, die sich immer voll ins Hemd macht:vik

@Penny
Bestimmt Zahnklempner meint er


----------



## pennfanatic (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke jana!
Mein Spiegel Ei war zwar nicht so lecker aber ich konnte ja nach würzen


----------



## jochen68 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Spiegel Ei oder zahnarzt



Na, das sollte doch wohl klar sein, wo ich morgen dran bin 

Spiegelei ist IMMER lecker. Salz nehme ich zuweilen auch wenig, dafür kommt gerne Schinken oder Salami dabei.


----------



## honeybee (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Danke jana!
> Mein Spiegel Ei war zwar nicht so lecker aber ich konnte ja nach würzen



Ich denke, es war schon versalzen.....|kopfkrat

Es gibt ein ganz leckeres Gewürz aus Bulgarien, was auf Spiegelei nicht wegzudenken ist.
Nennt sich Tschubritza und ich habe noch ein großes Glas voll hier. (original aus Bulgaria)
Und weil ich meinen Vorrat schwinden sehe, habe ich schon verschiedene, in D angebotene, Würzmischungen probiert und war nie zufrieden.
Jetzt hatte ich den Shop HIER gefunden und werde da mal ausprobieren.


----------



## pennfanatic (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nein Salz hatte ich komplett vergessen!
Schinken und Speck war auch nicht dabei!


----------



## honeybee (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Nein Salz hatte ich komplett vergessen!
> Schinken und Speck war auch nicht dabei!



Kannste mal sehen, wie ich gelesen habe |rolleyes


----------



## pennfanatic (23. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Macht nix!
War aber dennoch gut uns Salz ist eh nicht so gesund


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Klassisches Kartoffelgratin

Neben Schbädsle eine meiner Lieblingsbeilagen, zudem gut vorzubereiten und leicht aufzuwärmen (gleich gut Mikrowelle oder Ofen, Mikro halt deutlich schneller).

Und man braucht nicht viel, Metallpfanne oder Keramikform für den Ofen, Kartoffeln, Butter, Sahne, Salz, Pfeffer, Muskat, Knoblauch.

Pfanne buttern, Kartoffeln in ca. 3 mm breite Scheiben schneiden und wie aufm Bild einschichten, Sahne mit Knoblauch (nach Wunsch), Salz, Pfeffer und Muskat nicht zu lasch abschmecken , ünber Kartofeln giessen und dann in den (vorgewärmten) Ofen bei 180 - 200 Grad stellen, je nach Temperatur, Kartoffelart und Dicke der Scheiben braucht das dann ca. 40 - 60 min.

Geil auch als Beilage zu gebratenem Fisch und Salat!!


----------



## ollidaiwa (24. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

backen gegen den blues.

Original muss nicht besser sein!!!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgSTDXyYdYQ


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Original muss nicht besser sein!!!


Bin halt auch bei Musik altbacken - dafür sieht Deine Backerei klasse aus!!


----------



## Jose (24. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mmmmhhh, unser schbädsle hat da was ganz feines gemacht, schmacht. #6

ich tippe mal auf festkochende, mit mehligkochenden wohl riskanter...



ich hab mir gerade die reibe rausgelegt, meerettich schon wieder alle.

danach ist die nase frei :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Falsch getippt - vorwiegend festkochend:
Mehlige zerfallen, aber festkochende haben zu wenig Stärke, um Sahne auch zu binden..


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das Problem war nicht mein Abendessen:





Sondern, dass ich die Soße noch nicht ausgeschaltet hatte, als ein Anruf kam.

Ein Bekannter, so konnt ich nebenher kauen, dass nix kalt wurde...

Gemütlich gegessen, gequatscht und nicht an die Dreckssoße gedacht mit den vielen Zwiebeln drin..

Küche stand, als ich nach ner halben Stunde wieder reinkam, unter "Volldampf"..

Soße war gut "reduziert", die Einlagenzwiebeln bildeten eine ca. anderthalb cm dicke Kohlenstoffschicht (noch etwas mehr Hitze und Druck >> Diamanten)... 

Jetzt wird erst mal gelüftet und eingeweicht....


----------



## jochen68 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Thomas, Danke für die Fotos und Gratin-Anleitung! Ist bei uns auch eine öfter zubereitete Standardbeilage (inklusive der irischen Weidebutter ;-) ). 
Hier gab es heute Schnitzel mit Gemüse und Kroketten. Ich habe mir ein Stück Fischfilet gemacht wegen Beißerchen frisch gefüllt ... 
Hat diese blöde Betäubung glatt 6 Stunden gewirkt, dachte schon an Kunstfehler und dass ich nie wieder Gefühl beim Essen hätte. Tja, wenn Angler zuschlagen. Dafür tut jetzt alles weh außer dem Zahn, weswegen ich da war. :g

Dabei wollte ich am WE mal in meinem Beutesack der beendeten Saison kramen, was so an lecker Fisch drin ist ...


----------



## jochen68 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Küche stand, als ich nach ner halben Stunde wieder reinkam, unter "Volldampf"..
> 
> Jetzt wird erst mal gelüftet und eingeweicht....



... mein Sohn pflegt in so einem Fall an der Küchentür den Chemiker-Spruch zu bringen:

"Ahhh - es wurde wieder Kohlenstoff dargestellt!"


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> ... mein Sohn pflegt in so einem Fall an der Küchentür den Chemiker-Spruch zu bringen:
> 
> "Ahhh - es wurde wieder Kohlenstoff dargestellt!"


frag nicht nach Sonnenschein.........

Das dauert wieder ne Woche, bisses nicht mehr verbrannt stinkt in der Küche..

Schlimmer:
Die gute Soß im Ars...................


----------



## pennfanatic (24. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kenne ich! War aber nur aufgewärmt!


----------



## silverfish (24. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern gabs Salat mit Hähnchenbruststreifen.
Weil ich mittags zum Puttes (rhein. Kartoffelkuchen mit Würstken)
eingeladen war.


----------



## silverfish (24. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute , am Freitag ? Rüschtüsch Fisch !!!:m

Thunfisch mit Reis auf Butter-Cava -Sauce  und Salatreste. #6

Der Fisch war auf den Punkt gebraten,also herrlich saftig !


----------



## Jose (24. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aufn punkt gebraten und dann in tunke ersäuft?

  black frie-day
schad um den thun


sorry, vergaß dass geschmäcker unterschiedlich sind. jeder wie will.

halte es dennoch für n Sakrileg


----------



## silverfish (24. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Herbert ,Herbert ,Dich trifft ooch nochema der Karnickelfangschlag !


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> sorry, vergaß dass geschmäcker unterschiedlich sind. jeder wie will.


Du lernst das noch ;-))))

Grade Küchenfenster zugemacht, gibt Frost...

Solls halt weiter verbrannt müffeln..


----------



## Jose (24. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

na toll.

war sicher sehr lecker, aber ich sag wie ich es empfinde:
n huhn auf 1000 arten ok,
aber thun, woba, steinis, äsche oder Wildfang shrimps usw. im eigengeschmack


ps: silberfischchen ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wie Käsefüsse meinste?

Eigen, aber man schmeckts??

Sorry, ich weiss, ich bin ne Sau, aber ich konnts mir nicht verkneifen ;-))))


----------



## Jose (24. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie Käsefüsse meinste?
> 
> Eigen, aber man schmeckts??
> 
> Sorry, ich weiss, ich bin ne Sau, aber ich konnts mir nicht verkneifen ;-))))


sau ist ok.
feige auch.
warum weils gaggt auf füße begrenzen?
gibt noch viel duftende körperteile.

aber schon klar, seid wie siebeck, der stolzest in der zeit n rezept hatte n reh so zu beizen dass es wie lamm schmeckt.

ich gönn jedem sein Vergnügen und empfehle surimi in asia-soße, wenn die vorstellungskraft reicht auch als 'fisch a la natur'

ps: enpfehle äsche mit maggi, majo, ketchup und meinetwegen käsefüsse :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nix gegen Maggi(kraut) - setz ich immer mit Essig an...

Geniales, aber leicht zu überdosierendes Würzmittel...


----------



## angler1996 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

eigentlich wollte ich ja 2 Bilder machen, eins vorher





und eins im fertigen Zustand. Letzteres ist leider der Gier zum Opfer gefallen.
Also indisches Curry beim Marinieren:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auch cool - essen nur im Rohzustand wegen Verfressenheit-  ist meine Art von Humor ;-))


----------



## Jose (24. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

im ernst jetzt mal.
thun hab ich in meinen fast 7 jahren in portugal reichlich gehabt, das war noch vor dem allgemeinen thun-hype.
thun ist eine 'materia cruda', die man entdecken muss.

ich hab thun so gemacht und anders, letzlich wie ein Stück schwein, Fleisch halt.
verlorener genuss...
darreichungsform thun ist ja steak. so arm...
angeschnittene kurze faser, da läuft der saft locker von selbst raus.
schade.
für den Handel normal,  für mich ja auch bis...

bis mir ein thun-fischer von steaks abgeraten hat, lange filets kaufen und dann bratstücke  MIT der faser schneiden statt quer, dem elenden  steakschnitt also.
und dann auf heißeste platte kurz. salz, Pfeffer.

mithalten kann da nur sushi

ich habs da n bisschen mit würdigung und so.
mein thun eben schmeckt nach thun wie die maggi-freie äsche nach thymian.

ist nur zur erklär, nicht gegen silberfischchens, 
eher ne ermutigung zum 'reinen,schönen,guten'


ps. mein kning gestern mit oliven und so: nie wieder.
  schmeckte nach allerlei leckerem, aber nicht nach kning.


ps: ouf, und das alles aufm smartphone ausser matratzengruft


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> sau ist ok.
> feige auch.
> warum weils gaggt auf füße begrenzen?
> gibt noch viel duftende körperteile.
> ...



Danke ich lach mich schlapp

Eine gute Consome mit vegeta und und einer Prise Glutamat

Oder die super Soße von Thomas (werde ich bald wieder machen) mit 3 Päckchen Maggi Bratensoße extra


----------



## LOCHI (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bastelstunde


----------



## pennfanatic (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zeig uns dann später was die bastelstunde ergeben hat


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Bastelstunde


:mrouladen....?

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...415B7757E0B85236637E415B7757E0B85&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## Kochtopf (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Grad in der Metro Muscheln geentert. Gleich erstmal in Milch einlegen  ^^


----------



## LOCHI (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jo gab es länger nicht... die kleine hier ist fürn Nachwuchs. Donnerstag 10monate :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Jo gab es länger nicht... die kleine hier ist fürn Nachwuchs. Donnerstag 10monate :m


ABBA schön mit rotwein-sousse , hat sie ein schönslaf;-))



@Kochtopf......rezept u. büld bitte|wavey:


----------



## Jose (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Grad in der Metro Muscheln geentert. Gleich erstmal in Milch einlegen  ^^




wieso macht man das?


----------



## Kochtopf (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> wieso macht man das?



Hab ich im Rheinland gelernt. Fürs jeschmäckelchen soll es toll sein
*ed*
@ Nobbi: ja sichi


----------



## LOCHI (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rotwein an Thüringer Rouladen? Die killen mich!


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Rotwein an Thüringer Rouladen? Die killen mich!


;-)) ja abba doch nicht für dich;-))
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...7E5D555BE41AC05CDED17E5D555BE41A&&FORM=VDRVRV


----------



## LOCHI (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Läuft


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mir Markknochen? SOO muss das!

Das mit Milch und Muscheln hör ich aber auch das erste Mal.

Aber muss ich mal gucken, ob ich welche kriege, könnt ich auch mal wieder essen. 

Muschelragout in Weissweinsahne mit Schbädsle...


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit Markknochen? SOO muss das!
> gerade alle.......................Pauli mag die auch;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

DAS glaub ich, dass mein Lieblingsboardiedackel die weghaut ;-)


----------



## Kauli11 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Grad in der Metro Muscheln geentert. Gleich erstmal in Milch einlegen  ^^



Damit versaust du doch die Muscheln.|bigeyes|kopfkrat#d

#h


----------



## Kochtopf (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Damit versaust du doch die Muscheln.|bigeyes|kopfkrat#d
> 
> #h



Gerade nicht! War selber sehr skeptisch aber es schmeckt hammer! Die Muschels saugen sich voll und werden dann ja in einem normalen Sud gekocht


----------



## JottU (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das klingt wirklich arg seltsam. Wie lange lässt du die in der milch liegen?
Danach dann einfach wie normale zubereiten? mach ich dann normalerweise in weißweinsud.


----------



## Jose (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da hab ich was gefunden, klingt wie viagra für muscheln: "... sollen schön groß werden..."

oder mal kugln

das hier nennt sich sogar rheinisch : "rheinische miesmuscheln"


----------



## Franky (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Irgendwie bekomme ich Japp auf ne schöne New England Clam Chowder......  
Gleich gibts Pulled Chicken (eingeladen). Morgen putenoberkeule mit Klößen und Rotkohl.


----------



## Jose (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gerolltes hohles kning (o.m.g. :m)

alles was nicht kning ist kommt entweder rein oder drumrum.
soviel zum basteln...

dazu gibts böhnchen und "papas arrugadas"








die beteiligten:
steinis von der steinbach, glatte petersilie, zwiebel, knofi, saure sahne, bacon, eigenes chili, eigener sahnemeerretich und der rücken des ängstlichen aber schmackhaften tieres)


----------



## pennfanatic (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> DAS glaub ich, dass mein Lieblingsboardiedackel die weghaut ;-)



Ich kann mir das gut vorstellen!

Dann wäre ich auch gerne Dackel....
Naja monsterdackel halt!


----------



## Kochtopf (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sooo ihr Ungläubigen Thomasse 
Muscheln sind fertig und sacre-f*ck*ng-köstlich! Knapp zwei Stunden in der Milch und dann ab in den weissweinsud... sehr sehr Lecki, mein Paps und ich gucken nu Sportschau und lachen über den BvB


----------



## Kauli11 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> da hab ich was gefunden, klingt wie viagra für muscheln: "... sollen schön groß werden..."
> 
> oder mal kugln
> 
> das hier nennt sich sogar rheinisch : "rheinische miesmuscheln"



Hatte ich so noch nie gehört. #d
Man lernt nie aus. #6
Ist mal ein Versuch wert.:m

#h


----------



## Jose (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> ...Muscheln sind fertig und sacre-f*ck*ng-köstlich!...




wenn du das sagst #6 - kannste auch beschreiben, wie sich die milchis von 'naturales' geschmacklich unterscheiden?

"die einen nach milch die anderen nicht" wär lusch(t)ig  und würd die milchpanscherei auch gleich auf die abgehakt-liste setzen.

intrigiert misch wirklisch, neugierig ich bin :g


----------



## Kochtopf (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lieber Jupp,
Sie schmecken voller nach Muscheln  (fett ist ein Geschmacksträger, gell), sind imho saftiger und zarter. Ich bin selber purist - an ein Steak gehören Salz und die Flüssigkeit des Steaks und sonst nix


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

DAS kannte noch nicht mal ich - danke für Milchmuscheln.

Rheinisch war für mich immer mit Weisswein/Sahne/Wurzelgemüse...

Nicht mal ein Genie wie ich kann alles wissen ;-))


----------



## Jose (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so, zwischenstand kning, mit schmacht auf offlimit muscheln, die miesen...

(reihenfolge durch 1 ander...)


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hat das selber hohl ausgelöst???


----------



## Kauli11 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Jose,

nächste Woche kannst du wieder zuschlagen. #6

Bei Real im Angebot: Frische Kaninchen aus Bodenhaltung. :m

Je Kilo: 9,99 Euronen. 

#h


----------



## Jose (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jepp. vorher auf nem belgischen das metz getrimmt und gar nicht verletzt.
war ja mein 2. versuch.

aber n problem hab ich schon: werd schon vom kochen satt


----------



## Kauli11 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> so, zwischenstand kning, mit schmacht auf offlimit muscheln, die miesen...
> 
> (reihenfolge durch 1 ander...)



Sieht gut aus deine Kningroulade. #6

#h


----------



## Kochtopf (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jose: kning gegen muscheln? 
Hab vier kilo für zwei Leute, wir können noch jemanden an der Tafel vertragen. Bring schnapés mit


----------



## Jose (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

fettig 

mit kning und nerven, aber voilà


----------



## pennfanatic (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was sind die rund den Dinger am tellerrand? Oben?


----------



## Jose (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

toffeln, muttu lesen...


----------



## pennfanatic (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ok, ääpel las ich gelten hatte schon schlimmes befürchtet


----------



## Kochtopf (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bappsatt, trotz fairen teilens mit dem armen Hund  (heute doofe Diagnose bekommen - rest des Lebens Medikamente :c ) ist sie fassungslos über das plötzliche versiegen der Quelle...

Wenn heut nacht keiner Kotzt habe ich alles richtig gemacht :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht klasse aus, Herbert!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn heut nacht keiner Kotzt habe ich alles richtig gemacht :m


----------



## Jose (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Jose: kning gegen muscheln?
> Hab vier kilo für zwei Leute, wir können noch jemanden an der Tafel vertragen. Bring schnapés mit




nett & danke.
aber schwache esser seid ihr schon, mädels :vik:


oops, ok, de milch stopft... :m


----------



## pennfanatic (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bin ich auch geworden.
Heute verstehe ich das Wort rentnerteller 
Habe den gibt es fast nirgrndwo mehr.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> nett & danke.
> aber schwache esser seid ihr schon, mädels :vik:
> 
> 
> oops, ok, de milch stopft... :m


Jetzt wo sie weg sind bin ich froh dass du weit weg wohnst, wäre sonst arg wenig geworden 
Mein viel rungekommener Vater preist die Muscheln als leckerste ever. Da mein Paps kein A*schkriecher ist schiebe ich das Lob auf den Alkohol :m


----------



## Jose (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und ich sach "endlich".
küchenpirouetten hab ich durch, alles mit messer&gabel ist suspekt, kning ist fingerfood, basta.
und endlich die belohnung,  meine persönliche domino-doktrin 


das wär das ultimate kning #6


https://www.grillsportverein.de/grillrezepte/images/recipe/1726.jpg


----------



## sprogoe (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> meine persönliche domino-doktrin
> 
> 
> das wär das ultimate kning #6



Kopfkino......
Kningleber in Würfelform?|kopfkrat


----------



## Jose (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

s c h o k o mit m a r z i p a n, hmmmm


----------



## pennfanatic (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die mag ich auch gerne...
Zu gerne!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Kopfkino......
> Kningleber in Würfelform?|kopfkrat


#6#6#6
Mit Schbegg umwickelt!!


----------



## pennfanatic (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Neeeeeee


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Weichei ;-))))


----------



## Kochtopf (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weichei ;-))))



Freund, keine persönliche Ammache! Beim nächsten Mal gibt  es ne Verwarnung


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hehehehehe.....


----------



## pennfanatic (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weichei ;-))))



Meinste?

Dafür trinke ich zu schwarzwälder kirsch oder nusssahnetorte gerne mal ein Pilz oder bamberger rauchbier :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kirschschnaps ausm Schwarzwald und Pils passt doch ;-))))


----------



## angler1996 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wahlweise auch Kirschbier ( ab ich mal auf nem FRanzosenmarkt getrunken) und Wodka zum Neutralisieren:q


----------



## pennfanatic (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kirschschnaps ausm Schwarzwald und Pils passt doch ;-))))



Na dann ist ja alles gut.
Meine aber kirschtorte


----------



## Kochtopf (25. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> wahlweise auch Kirschbier ( ab ich mal auf nem FRanzosenmarkt getrunken) und Wodka zum Neutralisieren:q



Ersteres kenne ich aus le Osten  (Porter Kirsch) oder aus Belgien  (auch heiß ein genuss), letzteres empfiehlt sich bei fast allem


----------



## Jose (26. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hätt n schöner tag werden können

jetzt schickt ihr mich mit jieper auf kirschwasser und -cremetorte in die dunkle nacht und kein häschen wärmt mich. 

männo...


----------



## sprogoe (26. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kein Wunder wenn man den Häschen nur das Fell über die Ohren ziehen will.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

.......kein häschen wärmt mich. 



häschen tot





https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...CA7FE36353971142D2BCCA7FE36353971&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## Kochtopf (26. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Immer noch niemand gekotzt - Milchmiesmuscheln machen müde Männer munter


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Immer noch niemand gekotzt - Milchmiesmuscheln machen müde Männer munter



mit miesmuscheln auf der stulle kannste...... wie ein bulle;-))

gestern gab es noch schweine-geschnet-zeltes.

nach Gyros Art

abba guck doch selbst:m


----------



## Franky (26. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sodele... Putenkeule goes Backofen :q
Kann man durchaus schon mal mit leben...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sonntag - Schlemmertag? 
;-))) 
Verfressene Bande ;-)))


----------



## hanzz (26. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir warten Zwiebeln, Knoblauch und n Schweinebraten aufn Ofen.
Wird gleich reingeschoben.


----------



## Franky (26. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rotkohl und Klöße warten auch auf ihren Einsatz... :m :q
Nachtisch: Kaffee und Linzer Torte


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Rotkohl und Klöße warten auch auf ihren Einsatz... :m :q
> Nachtisch: Kaffee und Linzer Torte



gerührte od. geknetete , die linzer torte;-))


----------



## JottU (26. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

"Mach doch mal einfach nur so ne Fischsuppe "
Naja, einfach geht bei mir schlecht, und bei der Menge hab ich mich wohl auch vertan. :m


----------



## Franky (26. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

War lecker


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



JottU schrieb:


> "Mach doch mal einfach nur so ne Fischsuppe "
> Naja, einfach geht bei mir schlecht, und bei der Menge hab ich mich wohl auch vertan. :m


kochst ja auch noch mit feuer#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

für was ist da denn der Kräuterfrischkäse bei der Suppe???


----------



## Franky (26. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> gerührte od. geknetete , die linzer torte;-))



Frach mich.... |kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Gekauft! :vik::vik: (vom Naschwerk in Neunkirchen Siegerland)


----------



## sprogoe (26. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute meine neueste Errungenschaft eingeweiht, einen Slow Cooker. Der gart bei ca. 90 Grad.
1 Spanferkelrollbraten und 1 Stück Schweinebraten 3,5 Std. gegart. War butterzart.
Dazu bunte Sch..nudeln und Soße. Kräfter Schluck roten Wein und fettisch.
Leider keine Fotos, ev. beim nächsten Mal, dann waage ich mich mal an Pulled Pork.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## JottU (26. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der Frischkäse kommt ganz zum Schluss noch in die Suppe. Macht die Schärfe etwas "weicher" und rundet die Suppe ab.


----------



## ollidaiwa (26. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

backen für den Blues!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxlAFKf9JVY

Und essen tut er auch gern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



JottU schrieb:


> Der Frischkäse kommt ganz zum Schluss noch in die Suppe. Macht die Schärfe etwas "weicher" und rundet die Suppe ab.



Warum nicht "einfach" Creme Fraiche oder Schmand?

Find ich passender - aber ich mag den Kräuterkäse nur auf Brötchen halt, nicht zum Kochen.
Bin ich halt "eigen" ;-))

Flockt der nicht aus?


----------



## daci7 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Weihnachtsvorbereitungen - noch mehr Lemon-Drop-Salsa, gelbe Sriracha, mein erster Versuch BBQ-Chili-Soße und Schwein. Viel Schwein.
Hab die leckeren Chilis im Sonderangebot gefunden und konnte nicht nein sagen.
Die smoking-hot sauce ist mit geräucherten Trockenfrüchten, geräucherten Chilis und geräucherter Paprika echt gut geworden. Da ich nicht umbauen wollte wurde das ganze kalt geräuchert - bringt natürlich weniger Rauch.
Der Schinken und Bauch war noch nicht im Rauch - knapp 2 Wochen gepökelt und jetz wird durchgebrannt. Jetz beginnt die Zeit der duftenden Bude - das letzte ist ein Bild aus der Vorratskammer =)


----------



## Jose (26. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ohne worte...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

oooooh Mann, da krieg ich lange Zähne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kochtopf (26. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab das Gefühl mehr geld im Monat für Kaninchen ausgibt als meine Frau Elterngeld bekommt. Krass ^^


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

.....heute wieder gyros..........ich darf wohl morgen das bad alleine fliesen nach der knofi - knolle;-))

mein armer arbeitskollege


----------



## bombe20 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> und Schwein. Viel Schwein.


ich brauche dringend eine neue räuchertonne!


----------



## honeybee (26. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern?

Nudeln vom Chinamann und Abends Bemme
Heute.....Lauwarme Wiener und ungetoastetes Toastbrot.
Abends dann KFC


----------



## Franky (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> .....heute wieder gyros..........ich darf wohl morgen das bad alleine fliesen nach der knofi - knolle;-))
> 
> mein armer arbeitskollege



Wattne Weichwuäst :q
Stell ihm 'n Pott Zickezack hin, dann gehts! :m


----------



## pennfanatic (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Gestern?
> 
> Nudeln vom Chinamann und Abends Bemme
> Heute.....Lauwarme Wiener und ungetoastetes Toastbrot.
> Abends dann KFC



Klingt fast wie bei mir!
Nur hier gibt es fast kein chinesiches restauraunt mehr.
Schade !


----------



## ollidaiwa (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mahlzeit,

Discounterrindersteak mit Brechbohnen, Petersillienkartoffeln und roter Zwiebelmarmelade.


Und falls jemand nen Blues will:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEsatVaZuB8


----------



## Kochtopf (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Klingt fast wie bei mir!
> Nur hier gibt es fast kein chinesiches restauraunt mehr.
> Schade !



Wohnst du linksrheinisch oder auf der Schäl  Sick? Vielleicht kenne ich ja ein gutes in deiner Nähe


----------



## Zander Jonny (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> Discounterrindersteak mit Brechbohnen, Petersillienkartoffeln und roter Zwiebelmarmelade.
> 
> ...



Sieht wieder richtig lecker aus #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir schmort nebenher Ragù Bolognese (auf meine Art) , aber ohne Milch/Sahne und mit Schbegg am Schluss dazu statt Pancetta...


----------



## pennfanatic (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wohnst du linksrheinisch oder auf der Schäl  Sick? Vielleicht kenne ich ja ein gutes in deiner Nähe



Op der schäl sick


----------



## hanzz (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wat koch ich n heut ? Grübel.
Ich glaube ich mach Frikadellen.


----------



## Hering 58 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



hanzz schrieb:


> Wat koch ich n heut ? Grübel.
> Ich glaube ich mach Frikadellen.



Guten Appetit #6


----------



## hanzz (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Guten Appetit #6


Danke.
Problem ist nur, das so verführerisch gut duftende Essen des Arabers, der auf der Strecke zum Supermarkt liegt. 

Jetzt hätt ich fast “gut duftender Araber“ geschrieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kamel hab ich auch noch nie gegessen, aber auf der Liste  .. Ich kenn bei uns leider kein Araber-Restaurant, das sowas führt..


----------



## hanzz (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kamel hab ich auch noch nie gegessen, aber auf der Liste  .. Ich kenn bei uns leider kein Araber-Restaurant, das sowas führt..


Durfte ich in Israel bei Beduinen kosten.
Sehr schmackhaft. Ähnlich Rind.
War damals sehr dünn geschnittenes Fleisch am Spieß gegrillt. 

Würd ich gern mal wieder essen.


----------



## ollidaiwa (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

warum hams die Araber ka Brot? 
Weils Kamel haben!

das muss man auf bayrisch lesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> warum hams die Araber ka Brot?
> Weils Kamel haben!
> 
> das muss man auf bayrisch lesen.


:q:q:vik::vik::q:q


----------



## hanzz (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> warum hams die Araber ka Brot?
> Weils Kamel haben!
> 
> das muss man auf bayrisch lesen.


War das nicht OTTO ?

Das Brot dabei war übrigens auch der Hammer


----------



## Franky (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nee, ist eher ein Astor-Witz... 

Aber warum backen Schlümpfe kein Brot? Weils Gargamel ham.... :q:q


----------



## Kochtopf (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Op der schäl sick



Schade da kenne ich nur das Mongos. Die hatten aber neben dem mongolengrill immer ein tolles Asia buffet das nicht vor Fett troff. Gibt es das nimmer?


----------



## pennfanatic (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Schade da kenne ich nur das Mongos. Die hatten aber neben dem mongolengrill immer ein tolles Asia buffet das nicht vor Fett troff. Gibt es das nimmer?



Wo war oder ist das?
Mein lieblingschinese hat ab Sommer leider geschlossen.
Ist in Rente?


----------



## chester (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Als wer in eine Stadt mit "Shanghai Kitchen" und "Great Wall" in Bezug auf chinesisches Essen nicht glücklich wird, der hat wirklich ausserordentliche Ansprüche.


----------



## elranchero (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Münsterkäse mit Zwiebeln und weißem Balsamico und Olivenöl 

Dazu frisches Baguette aus Frankreich 
bon appetit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht reif aus - geiles Essen!


----------



## elranchero (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Olfaktorisch leider nicht zu teilen [emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

oder Gott sei Dank - ich mag das ja, ist aber sicher nicht jedermanns Sache


----------



## Kochtopf (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Wo war oder ist das?
> Mein lieblingschinese hat ab Sommer leider geschlossen.
> Ist in Rente?



Ich habe es für dich gegoogelt-   Ottoplatz


----------



## Steff-Peff (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Münsterkäse mit Zwiebeln und weißem Balsamico und Olivenöl
> 
> Dazu frisches Baguette aus Frankreich
> bon appetit



Wie geil ist das denn ! :m


----------



## pennfanatic (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe es für dich gegoogelt-   Ottoplatz



Danke. Das ist am deutzer Bahnhof?


----------



## jochen68 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Münsterkäse mit Zwiebeln und weißem Balsamico und Olivenöl
> 
> Dazu frisches Baguette aus Frankreich
> bon appetit
> ...


Aber hallo!!!! Gefällt außerordentlich 

Hier gibt es morgen lediglich Babykaninchen im Wirsingmantel.


----------



## W-Lahn (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Münsterkäse mit Zwiebeln und weißem Balsamico und Olivenöl
> 
> Dazu frisches Baguette aus Frankreich
> bon appetit
> ...



Schaut sehr nice aus! Munster ist mein absoluter Lieblingskäse#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Den musste mal in Würfel schneiden (3 auf 3 cm), mit Bacon umwickeln, doppelt panieren (wg. auslaufen) und ausbacken.

Dazu Preisselbeeren mit Meerrettich mischen und dazu geben und schönes getoastes Sauerteigbrot dazu...

Nicht kalorienarm - geil von Haptik (aussen knusprig, innen weich) und genialster Geschmack..


----------



## Jose (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

..._mit bacon umwickeln_..."
Thomas, du willst uns wirklich einwickeln :m


----------



## elranchero (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei so vielen Liebhabern nehme ich dann mal die sammelbestellung auf der DHL Mann wird diesen Tag verfluchen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auch p


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mehr rettich... :m


----------



## JottU (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heut gabs noch mal die Fischsuppe - Rest wird eingefroren, da 5 Litertopf für 2 Personen dann doch bisschen viel.
Morgen dann mal ganz profan:
Kartoffelstampf, Rührei und Gurkensalat.

Mittwoch dann wieder FLEESCH.


----------



## angler1996 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Den musste mal in Würfel schneiden (3 auf 3 cm), mit Bacon umwickeln, doppelt panieren (wg. auslaufen) und ausbacken.
> 
> Dazu Preisselbeeren mit Meerrettich mischen und dazu geben und schönes getoastes Sauerteigbrot dazu...
> 
> Nicht kalorienarm - geil von Haptik (aussen knusprig, innen weich) und genialster Geschmack..


 
 3 mal 3 cm umwicklen, wie oft muss ich das machen um satt zu werden brauche einen Wickler


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wirsing-Kartoffeleintopf mit geräucherten Rippchen und abgeschmälzten Speck


----------



## Franky (28. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bratwürscht, Rotkohl, Kadoffelpü....


----------



## Franky (28. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Bei so vielen Liebhabern nehme ich dann mal die sammelbestellung auf der DHL Mann wird diesen Tag verfluchen
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Erst ab "Weisslacker" werden die (un)tätig.... :q
Ich "durfte" den mal als kleinen "Würzanteil" in Kässpatzen "genießen"....


----------



## jaunty_irl (28. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Letztens - trüffel fondue..1kg käse 80g schwarze trüffel 6dl federweisser.
War das guuuut... [emoji4]


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei mir schmort nebenher Ragù Bolognese (auf meine Art) , aber ohne Milch/Sahne und mit Schbegg am Schluss dazu statt Pancetta...



Fotos dazu:


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

PS:
Richtig ists, wenn Fleisch anfängt zu zerfallen und Gemüse zur Bindng verkocht ist (minimum 5 - 6 h kochen)...


----------



## pennfanatic (28. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Stromkosten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dass ist eine Frage des Geschmacks - und ich bin ja nicht geizig 
:g:g:g
(Lohnt sich auch geschmacksmäßig erst abm 5 Liter Topp aufwärts..)..

Zudem mitm Deckel drauf:
Kleinste Flamme, kleinste Stufe....


----------



## Zander Jonny (28. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Stromkosten?



Zwei Veganer im Laufrad |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Zwei Veganer im Laufrad |supergri


Ist das endgeil!!!!!!!!

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Jose (28. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heut gibts italiener |rolleyes


----------



## elranchero (28. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geschmort oder kurz gebraten [emoji634]???


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hanzz (28. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei mir schmort nebenher Ragù Bolognese (auf meine Art) , aber ohne Milch/Sahne und mit Schbegg am Schluss dazu statt Pancetta...


Hast uns inspiriert.
Köchelt aufm Herd für morgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schmeckt so geil!!!!! 
Grade Tellerchen voll  reingehauen, hab ne Wampe wie ein schwangerer Blauwal


----------



## Hering 58 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schmeckt so geil!!!!!
> Grade Tellerchen voll  reingehauen, hab ne Wampe wie ein schwangerer Blauwal



|muahah:#6#6#6


----------



## Kauli11 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schmeckt so geil!!!!!
> Grade Tellerchen voll  reingehauen, hab ne Wampe wie ein schwangerer Blauwal



Hättest du nicht extra betonen brauchen. 

Sieht man auf jedem Video von dir. :vik:

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

pffff . teuer angefressen...


----------



## sprogoe (28. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wer sich günstig mit Lachs eindecken will, sollte zum MixMarkt fahren.
Nur diese Woche ganze Lachse im Kilo für 7,99 €.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

atlantische?


----------



## sprogoe (28. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Stromkosten?




Ich sage doch; Slow Cooker anschaffen, der verbraucht nur 300 Watt.
Ich werde demnächst mal ungarisch Gulasch darin machen, mal sehen wie das funzt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (28. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> atlantische?




Glaube ich nicht, im Prospekt steht "Herkunft laut Auszeichnung", aber ich habe die Brocken dort schon gesehen, ca. 4 - 5 kg / Stck., können eigentlich nur Zuchtlachse sein, auch wegen dem Aussehen. Preis sehe ich gerade 7,90 kg.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Hering 58 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Hättest du nicht extra betonen brauchen.
> 
> Sieht man auf jedem Video von dir. :vik:
> 
> #h



Ja das Stimmt.:q:q:q:m


----------



## Justsu (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das Ragu sieht sehr gut aus, aber eine gaaanz wichtige Zutat hast Du vergessen: Hühnerleber! *mjammjam*


----------



## hanzz (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schmeckt so geil!!!!!
> Grade Tellerchen voll  reingehauen, hab ne Wampe wie ein schwangerer Blauwal


Wir jetzt auch.
Hat sehr gut geschmeckt.


----------



## Kochtopf (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Justsu schrieb:


> Das Ragu sieht sehr gut aus, aber eine gaaanz wichtige Zutat hast Du vergessen: Hühnerleber! *mjammjam*



|good:

Alles andere ist Tomatensoße


----------



## Jose (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Überraschung :m


----------



## sprogoe (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zutatenangaben für ´nen Singlehaushalt?


----------



## daci7 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Zutatenangaben für ´nen Mädchen-Singlehaushalt?


als Vorspeise.


----------



## Franky (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab da jetzt was ganz ganz ganz böses aufer Tastatur, aber das lass ich lieber.....


----------



## Jose (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich hab da jetzt was ganz ganz ganz böses aufer Tastatur, aber das lass ich lieber.....





meinste kopfrechenschwäche? :m

edit: 
lieber hochschwangere als niederträchtige. 
ihr säcke


----------



## heinzi (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> Überraschung :m



....also ich war wirklich überrascht, hatte etwas ganz anderes erwartet:q


----------



## Jose (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@heinzi, ich hoffe meine "Tomaten Suppe mit Rind" gefällt dir #6

voilà:


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



heinzi schrieb:


> ....also ich war wirklich überrascht, hatte etwas ganz anderes erwartet:q



gefüllte armeisenleber  ;-)))


----------



## honeybee (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mein WE war schon ziemlich frustrierend und so setzte ich mir den heutigen Tag als kleines Highlight. Heute sollte es nämlich die lang ersehnten Pferderouladen geben.

Da überlegte ich mir, ich könnte ja auch gleich noch ein paar Pferdebockwürste mitnehmen.
Nix da.....gibts alles erst morgen. Hatten eine Falsche Info heraus gegeben.
Also gabs heute Bemme und evtl. dann morgen eben Pferdebockwurst


----------



## Jose (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bemme..., wie warm das klingt für mich...

als ich damals verschubt wurde und dann mal schrippen kaufen sollte...
nie hab ich mich irgendwann fremder gefühlt als damals.
Schrippe & Bemme, hält leib &seele zusammen (ok., heute mehr die seele)


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

.....die seele darf nicht kaputt gehen .....................im tampen.

das tau hält das schiff fest .


----------



## honeybee (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich bin kein Bemmenesser...stückl fleesch is mir lieber


----------



## angler1996 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Bemmenesser...stückl fleesch is mir lieber



denn zur Not, schmeckt uns die Wurst auch ohne Brot:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Beim Kumpel gewesen, zu spät gekommen - Döner geholt statt gekocht.
Auch satt..


----------



## honeybee (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> denn zur Not, schmeckt uns die Wurst auch ohne Brot:m



So isses und so wirds bleiben.....
In der aller größten Not - schmeckt de Wurscht och ohne Brot


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



hanzz schrieb:


> Wir jetzt auch.
> Hat sehr gut geschmeckt.


Sieht gut aus - vielleicht ein bisschen zu tomatenlastig für mich (aber schlecht vom Foto zu beurteilen).. 

Aber sowas lang geschmortes wär mir auch lieber gewesen als der Döner heute ;-)


----------



## honeybee (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus - vielleicht ein bisschen zu tomatenlastig für mich (aber schlecht vom Foto zu beurteilen)..
> 
> Aber sowas lang geschmortes wär mir auch lieber gewesen als der Döner heute ;-)



Zu wenig Fleisch...

Das macht sich als Fleischesser echt bemerkbar, wenn man keine Gelegenheit hat, selbiges zu sich zu nehmen,


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

carnivoring rulez
:g:g:g


----------



## honeybee (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> carnivoring rulez
> :g:g:g



Ich bin irgendwie, wir sagen hier "unleidlich", wenn ich nix Tierisches bekomme.

Ist mir am Wochenende extrem aufgefallen.
Da gabs nur Wiener mit ungetoasteten Toast, Crepes mit Süßkram oder Crepes mit Schinken (dem billigen Ersatz ausm Supermarkt) 

Ich habe 1. und 3. gegessen und war extrem unglücklich. 
Von erstem wurde ich nicht satt und beim 3. hat irgendwie alles gefehlt. 
Vor allem Fleisch
Süßkram iss nix für mich


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Macho an:
ich sach jetzt nix zu Mädels und unleidlich, weils nicht zum Essen passt...
Macho aus
:g:g:g


----------



## honeybee (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Macho an:
> ich sach jetzt nix zu Mädels und unleidlich, weils nicht zum Essen passt...
> Macho aus
> :g:g:g


*Unleidlich an*

Pfff Du mit Deinen Mini Barschen....:q

*Unleidlich aus*


----------



## angler1996 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich schätze Vielfalt |supergri
 das kann das frische Mischbrot mit Butter Salz sein ein Genuss , wenn das Brot stimmt
 Süßes , naja gern Eierkuchen; Quarkeulchen griene Klitscher mit Zwiebel un saurer Gurk un umdruff Zucker
 oder eben Kartoffelpuffer zu ner guten Brieh und Stick Flasch


----------



## angler1996 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Mir wird gerade mächtig lingelang... |uhoh:



 na dann nimm dir Stück Wurst oder Soja Keime:m


----------



## Jose (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

MACHO AN: je jünger das fleisch desto... :m


----------



## angler1996 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Wenn alle das täten, was Ihr mich mal könnt, käm ich den ganzen Tag nicht zum Sitzen... :vik:
> 
> Hier gibt's Kaffee!


 
 Mal so , ob nun Jung oder Alt, Du solltest schlicht und einfach Deine Formulierungen oder besser Umgangsformen überprüfen oder weniger Kaffee trinken, das hilft den Blutdruck zu senken, mal drüber nachdenken#h


----------



## Jose (29. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ist herbst, tut keinem Frühling gut


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> .....die seele darf nicht kaputt gehen .....................im tampen.
> das tau hält das schiff fest .



#6

Seemännische Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## Franky (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beim Kumpel gewesen, zu spät gekommen - Döner geholt statt gekocht.
> Auch satt..



Mal sehen, wie lange wir noch Döner essen DÜRFEN...
http://www.bild.de/politik/inland/doener/warum-wird-der-doener-diskriminiert-54027672.bild.html

Ich sehe schon die Massen mit Dönerspießen und Kebapmessern in Brüssel Amok laufen... Ich vorweg!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

erst knusprige Pommes verbieten, nu das.

Pommes mach ich mir selber, nicht das Problem (wenngleich mal ne Tüte Pommes unterwegs (ob mit oder ohne Körrieworschd) für mich auch immer dazu gehörte.

Und Döner hab ich immer gerne gegessen - dürfte wohl FastFood mit dem högschden Gemüseanteil sein (ausser man meint, Gensojaburger mampfen zu müssen)..

Ich kann die Briten immer mehr verstehen (nicht beim Essen, beim Thema EU und raus..)..............


----------



## Franky (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wollt gerade fragen, ob Du Dein Wildschwein jetzt auch in Pfefferminzsoße kochst  und lauwarme Cervisia dazu kredenzt - oder halt Bommes mit Druggerschwärze und Essich :q:q


Ich werde jedenfalls versuchen, meine Kollegen heute Mittag zu Cans Kebaphaus zu bewegen!!! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Wollt gerade fragen, ob Du Dein Wildschwein jetzt auch in Pfefferminzsoße kochst



RICHTIG gemacht nicht mal so schlecht!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Davon ab - nach Döner gestern und vorher 2 Tage Ragu Bolonähse heute aus Restragout etwas zaubern, was wir früher als Personalessen mit "Reis mit Schei...." bezeichnet haben:
Ragu und sonstige Reste zusammenkratzen, scharf, sauer oder pikant würzen, alles zusammen aufkochen - Löffelfertig..


----------



## Franky (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der berühmte Rumfort-Topf - kommt alles rein, was rum liegt und fort muss


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

genau ;-))


----------



## jochen68 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab - nach Döner gestern und vorher 2 Tage Ragu Bolonähse heute aus Restragout etwas zaubern, was wir früher als Personalessen mit "Reis mit Schei...." bezeichnet haben:
> Ragu und sonstige Reste zusammenkratzen, scharf, sauer oder pikant würzen, alles zusammen aufkochen - Löffelfertig..



... das berühmt-berüchtigte Menü "Chronik der Woche" ?


----------



## Justsu (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da sich hier ja die geballte kulinarische expertise aufhält, mal eine Frage in die Runde:

Kann mir jemand ein gutes, wenig aufwendiges(!) Rezept für ein Schmorgericht empfehlen? 

Hintergrund: Ich habe die schöne Aufgabe an Silvester 7 Gäste plus mich zu bekochen, Vor- und Nachspeise wird von den Gästen mitgebracht, ich bin für das Hauptgericht zuständig. 

Dabei gibt es insbesondere zwei Hürden zu nehmen, 1. Ist eine Vegetarierin dabei - das ist aber schon abgehakt - die darf Beilagen essen:vik: und 2. Ist auch noch eine schwangere und eine stillende dabei - das heisst nur durchgegartes und kein Alkohol:c.

Dazu will ich nach Möglichkeit nicht den ganzen Tag und schon gar nicht Abend in der Küche verbringen - daher meine Idee vom Schmorgericht, wobei das ohne Rotwein z.B. auch schon wieder schwierig werden dürfte|kopfkrat ...und jetzt sag' bitte keiner, dass der Alkohol vollständig verkocht... das versucht mal einer werdenden Mutter zu erklären|krach:

Vielleicht Wildschweinkeule?|kopfkrat

Ich bin auch für andere Rezeptvorschläge offen - ich weiß ist in der Konstellation nicht ganz einfach, aber deswegen frage ich ja hier!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mach eine leicht saure Beize mit Wasser, Essig, Zitrone, Senfsaat, Lorbeer, Wacholder, Nelke und lege Dein Fleisch (Wildschwein, Rind (Wade, Backen, Schulter etc.) mindestens 4 - 5 Tage ein (abgedeckt, Kühlschrank).

1 Tag VOR dem Essen das kochen:
Fleisch aus Beize nehmen und gut trockentupfen. Kräftig salzen und pfeffern und rundherum scharf anbraten (NICHT Poren schliessen, Poren hat Fleisch nicht, nur die Haut) für Röstaromen. 

In der gleichen Pfanne ne Messerspitze Butter rein und VIEL in Streifen geschnittene Zwiebel mit etwas Puderzucker bestäubt dunkel anrösten, dann Tomatenmark dazu und mit etwas Wasser ablöschen um Bratsatz zu lösen, dann mit dem Einlegsud auffüllen, den noch leicht salzen.

Bei niederer Temperatur (auf dem Herd gerade am köcheln halten, im Ofen bei ca. 120 - 130 Grad) das Fleisch weichschmoren.

Fleisch rausnehmen, Fond abpassieren und mit Salz und Pfeffer, bei zu wenig Säure mit etwas Balsamico abschmecken.

Wer will, kann das auch mit Cremefraiche als Rahmsoße verfeinern.

Alles dann mit etwas Stärke auf gewünschte Sämigkeit abdicken.

Am Serviertag einfach Soße aufkochen, das über Nacht kalt gewordene Fleisch in Scheiben schneiden und in die aufkochende Soße legen, weg vom Herd nach erneutem aufkochen und Deckel drauf - 10 min ziehen und wärmen lassen. 

Sevierfertig: mit gewünschten Beilagen aufn Tisch...


----------



## Franky (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schmorgericht so als wie Du willst, nur ersetze den Rotwein durch einen Schuss guten (!!!!!!) Aceto Balsamico de Modena! Damit bekommst Du eine wahnsinnig fruchtig-süß-saure Note in die Soße!

PS: Ich sehe gerade - 2 Blöde.....


----------



## chester (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Den üblichen Ansatz machen und wie Heston Blumenthal einfach den Alkohol aus dem Wein abfackeln. Und das groß und breit erzählen. 
Hilft. 

Andernfalls die werdende Mutter zur Vegetarierin erklären. 
Kann ja keiner erwarten, dass die anderen 5 unter dem geistigen Tiefflug Einer leiden.


----------



## Franky (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab "meiner" antialkolischen Vegetariererin (Frau von Kumpel) immer gefüllte Paprika gemacht. Schön mit Reis, Feta und Zeugs gefüllt, geschmort und mit VIEL Soße vorgesetzt. Wurde immer restlos quasi abgeschlappert!!! Und immer als extrem lecker bezeichnet................................. Gottseidank wollte sie nie das Rezept............... :q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Justsu (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Suuuper, schonmal vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!

Da ich (leider) meist ganz schlimm spießiger streng-nach-Rezept-Kocher bin, wäre das Klasse, wenn Du, Thomas, mir vielleicht noch einen ungefähren Richtwert des Essig/Wasser-Verhältnisses für die Beize, das ca. Gewicht einer Wildschweinkeule für 8 Personen und die ungefähre Schmorzeit nennen könntest|bla:#h

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Justsu (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich hab "meiner" antialkolischen Vegetariererin (Frau von Kumpel) immer gefüllte Paprika gemacht. Schön mit Reis, Feta und Zeugs gefüllt, geschmort und mit VIEL Soße vorgesetzt. Wurde immer restlos quasi abgeschlappert!!! Und immer als extrem lecker bezeichnet................................. Gottseidank wollte sie nie das Rezept............... :q:q:q:q:q:q



Lass mich raten - Calvados in der Soße in Schmalz in der Paprikafüllung?

Meine liebste Vegetarier-Verarschung ist Schmalz im selbstgemachten Brot - da kommen die nieeeee drauf!:vik:


----------



## Franky (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nee, betraf nur die Soße - die Füllung war clean.... :q Kein Calvados....:q Aber mein Test war einfach nicht lecker und schmeckte mir nicht.... Da musste nachgeholfen werden...........

Billiger Weinbrand und Gänseschmalz wirken echt Wunder!!!!!! Ganz zu schweigen vom Kalbsfond.....................


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist ein bisschen Geschmackssache mit der Beize - die einen mögen mehr sauer, die anderen weniger.

Wenn beim probieren die Beize etwas saurer schmeckt, als Du es als Soße haben möchtest, dann passt das. Ich sag mal grob 0,2 l als Anhaltspunkt normaler Essig auf 800 ml Wasser - das dann mit Zitrone abschmecken.
Da ich immer Wein nehme statt Wasser und der noch Säure hat, kann ich das aber nicht wirklich sagen, da ich das immer mit "probieren" mache, ob die Säure stimmt.

Zum Soße ansetzen 1 mittlere Zwiebel pro Person rechnen - das gibt richtig Geschmack!

Bei Schmorgerichten rechen ich normalerweise 300 Gramm pro Portion, bei guten Essern auch 400, normal werden so 250 gerechnet.

Gardauer ist wirklich schlecht zu sagen, weils von so vielen Faktoren abhängt - aber so 2einhalb bis 5 Stunden (je nach Alter und Stpückgröße) musste rechnen


----------



## Justsu (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Super, vielen, vielen Dank, damit kann ich arbeiten!:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Berichten, obs geklappt hat und wie geschmeckt ;-)


----------



## Justsu (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Berichten, obs geklappt hat und wie geschmeckt ;-)



Wenn das abgesegnet wird und mir nicht doch noch spontan der Sinn zu was anderem steht - auf jeden Fall!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Justsu schrieb:


> Wenn das abgesegnet wird und mir nicht doch noch spontan der Sinn zu was anderem steht - auf jeden Fall!!!



#6#6#6


----------



## Franky (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du weisst ja, wie's geht... :q:q:q


----------



## sprogoe (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wildschwein hatte ich letztes Weihnachten zubereitet und es war saulecker, besonders die Soße; leider (oder Gott sei Dank) auch mit Rotwein. Von so ´nen paar Tröpfchen verkochten Rotwein pro Portion Soße ist sicher noch keine Schwangere gestorben und kein ungeborenes zum Alkoholiker geworden.
Dieses Rezept war es:
https://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/1195931225359926/Wildschweinbraten.html

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Andal (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bis jetzt gab es heute ein schönes frisches Landbrot mit einer gut gewürzten Pfälzer Leberwurst und dazu kleine Gewürzgurken. #h


----------



## Ukel (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Justsu: Wie bei sprogoes Rezept von Chefkoch kann ich noch den Zusatz von Preiselbeermarmelade empfehlen, gibt einen besonders leckeren Geschmack für die Soße. 

Am besten, du machst vorher ein Probekochen und lädst uns zum Abschmecken ein :vik:


----------



## hanzz (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aus aktuellem Anlass heute Döner


----------



## Franky (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Bis jetzt gab es heute ein schönes frisches Landbrot mit einer gut gewürzten Pfälzer Leberwurst und dazu kleine Gewürzgurken. #h



Davon angeregt war ich eben beim Bäcker... Wurst ist bereits vorhanden :m


----------



## Andal (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Davon angeregt war ich eben beim Bäcker... Wurst ist bereits vorhanden :m



Einfaches kann so gut sein! #h


----------



## Jose (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

alle mal herhören |director:

*habt ihr ne idee für fingerfood von fisch, kalt und lecker?*

mag auch lachs dabei sein, anderes fisch wär besser.

matjestatar auf pump nen nickel steht schon auffe liste.


----------



## Andal (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schwedische Dillhappen, echte Sprotten auf Butterbrot... oder Räucherfisch ganz allgemein. Sashimi, wenn man rohen Fisch mag...


----------



## chester (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Thunfisch-Tatar
Aal mit Ei-Creme
Geräucherte Makrele mit Senfschaum
Kleine Fisch-Frikadellen auf Gürke mit Wasabi-Mayo


----------



## Ladi74 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Makrelentartar aufs Bemmchen
Geht nur mit  richtig frischen Makrelen.
Als Köder sind sie mir trotzdem am liebsten.


----------



## Jose (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schon leckeres dabei #6

wird mein mitbringsel heiligabendtreff, und, wie Otto ja schon sagte "etwas ist ja immer": und das einmal roher fisch, lecker sashimi - begeistert nicht alle, das andere ist, da sind zwei gräten-phobiker dabei (der eine traumatisiert: wär fast erstickt - notarzt>rtw>kkh. kann ich verstehen...)

frikadellen war n guter tipp, ist mir Pastéis de Bacalhau eingefallen, oft gemacht, warm&kalt lecker. ist mir aber nicht "frisch" genug, zumal es irgendwas mit entenkeulen gibt (cuisses de canard), passen die pasteis irgendwie nicht so richtig. 


und ja, richtig, ich will glänzen & beweihräuchert werden - gelte ich doch bei denen als 'meister fisch'. haben eben keine ahnung :m


ich mach jetzt mal den hävelmann: MEHR MEHR MEHR


----------



## W-Lahn (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ceviche auf frittierter Süsskartoffel-Scheibe kommt als Fingerfood sehr gut an...


----------



## Jose (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bastido schrieb:


> Wenn Du noch 3 Tage Zeit hast, dann salze ein Dorsch/Kabeljaufilet ein, quasi homemade Bacalhau. Dann kurz anfrieren und ganz feines Carpaccio schneiden. In Zitrone und Olivenöl marinieren und mit zerstoßenem Rosa Pfeffer, Lauchzwiebel und Petersilie oder wahlweise Koriander bestreuen. Lecker!
> 
> Bild gab es hier schon einmal in post 10061.



klingt wie gravad kabeljau, verführerisch |rolleyes

ceviche hab ich probleme, das war in mexico, ich dachte ich sterbe auf/in ner latrine

trauma :m


@bastido, "Bild gab es hier schon einmal in post 10061."  find ich nicht, bidde bidde den link


----------



## Andal (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Diesen Süßkartoffelhype werde ich auch nie verstehen. Die schmecken ja sowas von to go - zum davonlaufen!


----------



## sprogoe (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

zählt ´nen Gläschen Schnaps auch zu fingerfood?|kopfkrat


----------



## Jose (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Diesen Süßkartoffelhype werde ich auch nie verstehen...



ich auch nicht.

was bei meiner idee auch mitschwingt das sind so bilder aus den wohlstands-fünfzigern:

käsehäppchen mit silberzwiebel, weintraube, entkernte olive und so.

pervers geht immer :m


----------



## Jose (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



sprogoe schrieb:


> zählt ´nen Gläschen Schnaps auch zu fingerfood?|kopfkrat




nein. 
das ist n ganze-hand-ding #6


----------



## fish4fun (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

|kopfkratWie wäre es mit Dorschbäckchen oder Zungen? #c

Sorry, sehe jetzt erst das es kalt sein soll, dann eben nicht. |kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich auch nicht.
> 
> was bei meiner idee auch mitschwingt das sind so bilder aus den wohlstands-fünfzigern:
> 
> ...



Vielleicht einen Mini-Rollmops Igel!?


----------



## Jose (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



fish4fun schrieb:


> |kopfkratWie wäre es mit Dorschbäckchen oder Zungen? #c
> 
> Sorry, sehe jetzt erst das es kalt sein soll, dann eben nicht. |kopfkrat



aber lecker! 
allerdings wären die 'Migas de bacalhau', die bäckchen,  auch schwer häppchengerecht zu kredenzen.

aber zunge und bäckchen - hier kommen die feinSTschmecker an den start #6


----------



## Jose (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Vielleicht einen Mini-Rollmops Igel!?



gute idee, boah #6


----------



## sprogoe (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> nein.
> das ist n ganze-hand-ding #6



verstehe, die Größe des Glases ist entscheidend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> alle mal herhören |director:
> 
> *habt ihr ne idee für fingerfood von fisch, kalt und lecker?*
> 
> ...



Längliche Filetstreifen auf Schaschlikspiesse, durch Tempurateig ziehen und ausfritieren. 

Kann man auch zusätzlich mit passenden Gemüsen/Pilzen machen, dazu Dips..

Gut zu essen ohne Finger dreckig, lecker, gut vorzubereiten..

Gut abfetten nicht vergessen beim fritieren....


----------



## Jose (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

tempura geht nicht, ich muss das mitbringsel vorfabrizieren und dann wohl auch aufm fahrrad transportieren (rückweg leicht! algohohohol)

panade verliert den knack. ist so.

in den letzten jahren hatten die schon 
gravad lachs
kalten lachs mit meerrettichsahne und so
matjes-tatar
und rohen lachs (bäääh...)

boquerones find ich trivial, für hummer/shrimps fehlt das geld und der wildfang (gibts nicht mehr, nur noch antibioticas)

thun ist auch mit öko-bauchschmerz verbunden, bonito ginge - aber kaum zu kriegen.

mir gehen die 50er jahre häppchen mit minirollmopse (möpse hab ich jetzt vermieden, boardferkelmäßig) und kabeljau à la gravad nicht ausm kopf.  räucheraal-scheiben mit wasabe wär auch was, da könnte der grätentraumatisierte drumrum knabbern (wenn er es kann).

irgend nen pürierten kalten fisch, gäbs da noch ne idee?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> alle mal herhören |director:
> 
> *habt ihr ne idee für fingerfood von fisch, kalt und lecker?*
> 
> ...



Der Mann hier hat's drauf: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9sarsUiH7o

... wenn der Fisch frisch ist.


----------



## Jose (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kurzer schock zwischendurch:
heute gibt es gekochtes kning.

erstmal kochen, was da draus wird ist offen.
entweder verfeinert in zb. salat oder tagliatelle mit kning oder einfach nur ohne kultur abgenagt bis auffe knochen - ich weiß es nicht.

ah ja, tippe auf letzteres...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> räucheraal-scheiben mit wasabe wär auch was, da könnte der grätentraumatisierte drumrum knabbern (wenn er es kann).



Falls du an ganze, nicht geräucherte Aale rankommst (meine fang ich selbst :m): 

Haut abziehen, Rückgrat mit Schmetterlings-Schnitt entfernen, dann räuchern. An das Ergebnis frisch geriebener Meerrettich (viiiiel besser als Wasabe) dran. Dazu frisches Brot und Riesling. Hammer!


----------



## W-Lahn (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Diesen Süßkartoffelhype werde ich auch nie verstehen. Die schmecken ja sowas von to go - zum davonlaufen!



Bei Ceviche sind Süßkartoffeln kein Hype, sondern eine traditionelle Beilage :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Trockenpflaumen in Zwetschgenwasser einlegen, bis sie vollgesaugt sind.

Abtropfen lassen (Schnappes auffangen!!!!!!)...

Mit Bacon umwickeln und in der heissen Pfanne rundum kurz braten - auf Spiesschen stecken, kalt essen.

Kartoffelknödelmasse mit verschiedenen Füllungen (Schbeggzwiebel, gehackte Paprika, Kräuter, Pilze etc.). kann man kochen und/oder fritieren, gut zum aus der Hand essen

 "Toast Hawai":
4 auf 4 cm große Toastbrotcroutons machen, leicht chilieren, passendes Stück Kochschinken, Ananas und Käse aufschichten und überbacken - kalt werden lassen, Spieß durch


----------



## Jose (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Bei Ceviche sind Süßkartoffeln kein Hype, sondern eine traditionelle Beilage :g



aaah, danke. jetzt wird mir auch klar, weshalb mir süßkartoffeln nicht so gut kommen :m


----------



## Andal (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heringsaufstrich wäre noch eine Idee. Mit Kräckern zum rausstippen. Ich habe aber keine Vorstellung, wie die aus den Rezepten schmecken. Ich kenne nur den aus dem Biergarten vom Müllnbräu in Salzburg und der ist genial!

https://www.ichkoche.at/heringsaufstrich-rezept-7822


----------



## Jose (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Trockenpflaumen in Zwetschgenwasser einlegen, bis sie vollgesaugt sind.
> 
> Abtropfen lassen (Schnappes auffangen!!!!!!)...
> 
> ...




@Thomas, kriegst keine punkte und kriegst auch den nicht:

schbegg und so, alles lecker und suchtbildend,

ich such aber fingerfood mit/aus FISCH.

liebchen, bist etwas OT, :q:q:q


----------



## Jose (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Heringsaufstrich wäre noch eine Idee. Mit Kräckern zum rausstippen. Ich habe aber keine Vorstellung, wie die aus den Rezepten schmecken. Ich kenne nur den aus dem Biergarten vom Müllnbräu in Salzburg und der ist genial!
> 
> https://www.ichkoche.at/heringsaufstrich-rezept-7822




danke Andal, probier ich vorab. salzheringe, der fisch meiner jugend.
gekauft in der bergstraße im milchladen, milch in der kanne, schichtkäse in zeitungspapier und salzheringe aus der holztonne - und voller milch oder rogen, heringslotterie

checked!


----------



## Jose (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...Haut abziehen, Rückgrat mit Schmetterlings-Schnitt entfernen, dann räuchern...



verführer du #6

scheitert aber an 
ich angel keine aale ( nicht mehr, turbinenmäßig)
und kann nicht räuchern, jedenfalls nicht ohne polizei-einsatz, 1. stock citylage.

(armes Jose...)


----------



## W-Lahn (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> aaah, danke. jetzt wird mir auch klar, weshalb mir süßkartoffeln nicht so gut kommen :m


 Das wäre natürlich auch eine Erklärung für deinen damaligen Zustand und deine aktuelle Abneigung :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich such aber fingerfood mit/aus FISCH.



ich war auf Fingerfood der 70er/80er - sorry - nicht gepeilt ..
Schbeggzwedsche sind trotzdem geil, auch als Beilage zu Gegrilltem - oder so zum naschen ;-))


----------



## Jose (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Thomas, ciruelas con jamon, so nenn ich die nostalgisch, die sind immer und überall DER hammer,  leider wenig fischig - und da muss ich am 24. ehre einlegen für angler (und AB).


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fischfrikadellenmasse mit diversen Inhalten (wie bei den Kartoffelteilen als Beispiel) auch auf Schaschlikspiesse (länglich) und die rausfrittieren, lasse zu essen, auch mit diversen Dips möglich


----------



## Andal (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gefüllte Eier mit Sardellen. Auch recht "altmodisch".

Harte Eier halbieren. Das Eigelb mit Majo und allem  was dir so einfällt zu einer Creme rühren und wieder in die Eier spritzen. Mit Sardellenfilets garnieren.


----------



## Kauli11 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> verführer du #6
> 
> scheitert aber an
> ich angel keine aale ( nicht mehr, turbinenmäßig)
> ...



Tischräucherofen funzt auch auf einem Balkon. :m
Als Rezept für dein Weihnachtsessen: 
Lachstatar auf Toastscheibchen, sehr lecker.#6

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> . Mit Sardellenfilets garnieren.


Weil er Fisch will - hinterlistig
:q:q:q


----------



## Andal (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil er Fisch will - hinterlistig
> :q:q:q



Aber g'schmackig und Eier sind von der kalten Platte als erstes weggefressen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Caldeirada de Peixe

Fischsuppe von mamma.................und sie werden Dich lieben;-))


----------



## Kauli11 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Caldeirada de Peixe
> 
> Fischsuppe von mamma.................und sie werden Dich lieben;-))



Vielleicht möchte er garnicht vernascht werden? |kopfkrat

#h


----------



## Jose (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@nobbi, claro que si, calderada - aber als fingerfood? :m

@ Kauli, bin da anders als ne praline, lass mich gerne vernaschen :m

und jetzt zur rentnerband: @ Andal, du hast da super anregungen aus unserer jugend - und entblockst heutige denke:
hartgekochtes ei, halbiert, sardellenpaste drauf, drüber ne weintraube , evtl. n olivchen und das ganze platziert auf ner ananasscheibe...  oops, kein fingerfood mehr, dann kommt die ananas eben auch noch auf den holzpicker.


mein kopf wird freier #6


----------



## Andal (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auf die harten halben Eier gabs doch auch den "deutschen Kaviar". Wurde auch mal als sehr nobel angesehen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fischpfannkuchen

Fischfilet, Petersilie und Zwiebel fein hacken. Mit dem Ei und 3 EL Paniermehl mischen und mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen. Mundgerechte Fladen formen, diese in Öl goldbraun backen. Können warm, aber genauso gut kalt gegessen werden!

Dazu "Massa de Pimentos" (Paprikadipp) reichen

habe vertich ...gucke noch büschen tv


----------



## heinzi (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> @heinzi, ich hoffe meine "Tomaten Suppe mit Rind" gefällt dir #6
> 
> voilà:



Gefällt mir sehr#h


----------



## honeybee (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei uns hat ein neues Asiatisches Restaurant aufgemacht. 
Mit einem riesigem Buffet und einer Sushi Bar. 

Da waren wir heute Abend. Sushi ist nix für uns also haben wir das Buffet Angebot in Anspruch genommen.
War super.....vorallem, weil man mal von allem probieren konnte. Und man konnte so viel essen wie man wollte.

War lecker, Service war gut....Preis war auch ok mit 13,50€ pro Person.


----------



## pennfanatic (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schau an!

Bei schliessen fast alle Asiaten,
Nur asia Imbiss gibt es noch ein paar wenige.


----------



## angler1996 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

was macht dann in Kölle auf?

 kenn nur das asiatische Viertel in D-Dorf
 , naja da darfste mit 13,50 nicht antreten, jedenfalls nicht wen de satt werden willst

 Jana- Düringen is deier, buffet kostet hier 11.50


----------



## pennfanatic (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Grosses Kneipen und Gaststätten sterben hier...
Leute haben kein Geld mehr...
Mc doof usw. Die überleben noch


----------



## u-see fischer (30. November 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hier gibt es einen mongolisches Restaurant ebenfalls mit "all you can eat" Buffet. Man kann sich sein Fleisch selber aussuchen und beim Koch abgeben. Es wird dann nach Wunsch zubereitet.

 Im Angebot ist: Rind, Schwein, Känguru, Krokodil, Pferd, Straus auch bei den Meeresfrüchten hat man eine gigantische Auswahl, so gibt es unter anderem Zander, Red Snaper, Papageienfisch und diverse Garnelen, Krebs und Muscheln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

"Mongolisches" Restaurant mit Känguruh und Strauss??

Ein Vetter von mir ist ein halbes Jahr lang zu Fuss die Mongolei gewandert - da gibts gekochtes, ungesalzenes Schaf im Normalfall ;.-))

Aber sicher kein Känguruh ;.)))


----------



## u-see fischer (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "Mongolisches" Restaurant mit Känguruh und Strauss??.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Franky (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:m So siehts aber auch hier zwischen Gießen und Frankfurt in allen "Mongolischen Restaurants" aus. Alles quasi gleich... Und Känguruh steht auch dort auf der Karte  Tühpisch mongolisch halt


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und dann immer das gegrillte, statt das landestypisch gekochte Fleisch..

naja, wie man von Leuten hört , die sich auskennen, sind auch chinesische Läden in D eher auf deutschen Geschmack als aus chinesisch/regionale landestypische Küche ausgelegt..

Würden wohl viele D nicht essen, wenns da landestypisch gäbe ;.)

Aber::
Wer Geld verdient mit seinem Laden, hat was richtig gemacht und die Wünsche der Kunden erfüllt - zu was also meckern?

Saure Rädle findet man ja auch in fast keinem Restaurant im Schwäbischen mehr. Oft hat man Glück, wenn Schbädsle noch selber gemacht sind..

Von daher:
Guten Appetit...


----------



## Ladi74 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mongolei?
Ich sag nur Murmeltier in der Milchkanne zubereitet. Um sowas zu essen, muss man kurz vorm verhungern sein.


----------



## daci7 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> naja, wie man von Leuten hört , die sich auskennen, sind auch chinesische Läden in D eher auf deutschen Geschmack als aus chinesisch/regionale landestypische Küche ausgelegt..
> 
> ...


 
Das gilt doch für fast alle Läden - Von der Dönerbude über die meisten Italiener bis hin zu fast allen Asiaten...
Alle wollen schick "ausländisch Essen gehen", aber es gilt doch immernoch "Wat de Bur nich kennt, dat frett he nich." |supergri
Für authentische Küche muss man meist lange suchen. 
Aber wenns schmeckt ist mir das dann ehrlich gesagt egal ob die Pizza wirklich neapolitanisch ist und beim Inder ist man ja manchmal auch froh, wenn nicht landestypisch geschärft wird


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> und beim Inder ist man ja manchmal auch froh, wenn nicht landestypisch geschärft wird


oooauhhauerjahh!
Ein früherer Schulkamerad von mir war Spross einer koreanischen Gastronomenfamilie - da durfte ich als 15-jähriger landestypische Schärfe mal erleben (wurde so NICHT angeboten im Restaurant, private Einladung - und es gab nach Probieren genügend noch "entschärftes" für uns teutonische Weicheier))...

Muss man abkönnen - ich bin dafür auch zu weicheierig.


----------



## Franky (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wir haben hier ein indisches "Bistro", wo landestypisch gekocht wird, aber man sich mit dem Schärfegrad zurückhält. Sehr viele indische Landsleute holen sich dort ihr Essen... Alles ist gut, solange man sich nicht mit dem Griff zur Gewürzbar verhaut.........................


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bin wenigstens nicht das einzige Weichei - ich mag schon scharf - aber irgendwie so, dass man eine Überlebenschance hat...


----------



## sprogoe (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab´da mal eine; wie ich finde; interessante Rezeptseite gefunden.
Da fand ich auch das Rezept für "Original ungarischer Gulasch".
Findet man in Archiv / Februar 2005.
Viel Spaß beim Anschauen.
https://www.kochproben.info/

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Achim_68 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn ich mit meinem Abnehmen weitermache soll, muss ich diesen Thread echt meiden. Mir läuft jedes Mal das Wasser im Mund zusammen...

Ich bräuchte mal Eure Hilfe. Mein Sohnemann (15) steht total auf dunkle, kräftige Saucen zu (fast) jedem Fleischgericht. Gibt es da ein, zwei Rezepte die ich nachkochen kann?

- das eine vielleicht, wo ich etwas vorkochen und einfrieren kann
und
- das andere Rezept wo ich eine dunkle Sauce relativ schnell aus dem Hut zaubern kann

Ich bin mir sicher das auf einer dieser über 500 Seiten mit Beiträgen die richtigen Rezepte zu finden sind, aber wenn ich jetzt bei Seite 1 anfange und mich durcharbeite, ist die Diät im ArsXX. 

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

puuuh - hatt ich glaub schonmal hier reingestellt, muss ich mal suchen.


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Seids nicht so kleinlich. Das Reich des Khan war riesig ... es hat bloss noch keiner entdeckt, dass der auch in Australien war. Hier wird Geschichtsschreibung über die Küchenzeile erklärt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Achim_68 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit meinem Abnehmen weitermache soll, muss ich diesen Thread echt meiden. Mir läuft jedes Mal das Wasser im Mund zusammen...
> 
> Ich bräuchte mal Eure Hilfe. Mein Sohnemann (15) steht total auf dunkle, kräftige Saucen zu (fast) jedem Fleischgericht. Gibt es da ein, zwei Rezepte die ich nachkochen kann?
> 
> ...


ha, wusst ichs doch, gefunden - ich bin der Beste westlich von Moskau :g:g|supergri|supergri:g:g:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Knochen (möglichst kleingesägt) bei 160- 170 Grad Umluft im Ofen in einem Bräter langsam rösten, vorher mit Puderzucker etwas bestäuben.
> 
> 1 Teil Knochen.
> 1 Teil Mire Poix, zusammengesetzt aus 3 Teilen Zwiebel, 1 Teil Karotten, 1 Teil Sellerie und 1 Teil Lauch (den extra lassen)
> ...


----------



## hanzz (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rotwein Essig als Alternative für den Rotwein ?
Oder zu sauer ?


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

in solchen Fällen nehme ich Apfelsaft und einen Schuss Essig


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei sowas vieeeeel zu sauer, dann lieber nur mit Wasser/Grand Jus auffüllen, das ablöschen bestenfalls mit einer Mischung aus Johannisbeersaft/Wasser oder Mischung aus Balsamico/Wasser. 

Aber bei insgesamt so viel Kochzeit, da ist nullkommanullkommanull Allohol über, da mault selbst mein Bruder nicht (der keinerlei Alkohol anrührt).


----------



## chester (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Essig tut es nicht. Du kochst den Wein ja eh fast bis zur trockne runter. Da fliegt der allergröste Teil des Alkohols raus. Und hinterher füllst du mit Wasser sein. 

Der Alkoholgehalt dürfte unter dem Nachweislimit sein.


----------



## Jose (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



hanzz schrieb:


> Rotwein Essig als Alternative für den Rotwein ?
> Oder zu sauer ?



natürlich rotwein.

der muss ja nicht ins essen :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> natürlich rotwein.
> 
> der muss ja nicht ins essen :vik:


Bruder im (Himbeer)Geiste....


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und bei dunklen und kräftigen Soßen, die auch noch eine gewisse Restsäure mitbringen (--> Sauerbraten...) schadet auch ein kräftiger Löffel "Kraut" (Grafschafter) nichts.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, ich würde eher die Soße mit Rotwein zubereiten, und stramm behaupten sie mit Essig, Saft und von mir aus auch Krötendreck und Spinnenbein zubereitet zu haben.  In dem Schmorgericht ist bei der Zubereitung  sicher weniger Alkohol enthalten, als in so manchem Obst oder einer Milchschnitte.

Eine gute Soße wird dermaßen reduziert, da kann keine nennenswerte Menge Alkohol enthalten bleiben.

Bereite zu dem Essen eine Süßspeise aus Kefir  zu:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



testudo schrieb:


> ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, ich würde eher die soße mit rotwein zubereiten, und stramm behaupten sie mit essig, saft und von mir aus auch krötendreck und spinnenbein zubereitet zu haben.


#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## honeybee (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wie ich mich darauf freue. Da Markt dieses WE erst 13Uhr immer los geht und ich nur 5 Minuten bis hin habe.....da gibt's am Sonntag was ordentliches zu essen.

Und da liegen sie und warten in den Bräter zu kommen. Meine , bzw ein Teil davon.....Pferderouladen


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gaul - eh, goil - eh, ich meine geil!!!!!


----------



## Jose (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Jana, ich erzähl dir nix vom pferd, bei mir gibts heute pü, röschen und ne dicke soße aus gekochtem kning mit steinis.

gute geschäfte morgen und wenig kalt #6


----------



## honeybee (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> @Jana, ich erzähl dir nix vom pferd, bei mir gibts heute pü, röschen und ne dicke soße aus gekochtem kning mit steinis.
> 
> gute geschäfte morgen und wenig kalt #6



Bei uns gibts heute Abend Bemme. |kopfkrat
Morgen Mittag weis ich noch nicht, kommt drauf an wie schnell ich mit Aufbau bin.
Abends gehts dann zum Italiener. Weihnachtsfeier vom Kaninchenverein.

Kalt wirds.....Liebestöter und Mütze sind Pflicht. Ansonsten gibts ja auch Glühwein


----------



## jochen68 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei Mutter im Grossraum Kassel. Also heute abend Ahle Worschd!


----------



## Jose (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so, fertig.
ich weiß, sita us wi otze mit k,
aber kninglecker


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> bei mutter im grossraum kassel. Also heute abend ahle worschd!



geiel!


----------



## honeybee (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> so, fertig.
> ich weiß, sita us wi otze mit k,
> aber kninglecker



Also ich würde die ganzen Röschen essen......das ist leeeeeeeecker


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rote Bohnen gekocht, Sellerie, Zwiebel und Paprika und als Salat eingelegt.

Rindfleisch gekocht mit Karotten und Sellerie, geile Brühe, und Kartoffeln..

Morgen dann Gekochtes Rindfleisch mit Salat von roten Bohnen, Chili-Paprika-Paste und Bratkartoffeln..


----------



## Jose (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Also ich würde die ganzen Röschen essen......das ist leeeeeeeecker



bei blumen wirste schwach, scheint mir |rolleyes


----------



## honeybee (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> bei blumen wirste schwach, scheint mir |rolleyes



Ich habs nicht so mit Blumen.....aber Rosenkohl#6


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Blumen muss man pflegen.
Rosenkohl nur essen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schön, wenn man Freunde hat, die einen kennen und solche Geschenke machen - der Select ist ein feines, differenziertes und breit angelegtes Tröpfchen.....


----------



## pennfanatic (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gute Freunde!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Absolut!!!!!!


----------



## pennfanatic (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wie viel %?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

40....


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

vor- bereitungen zum rollbraten laufen..büschen grob schnibbeln;-))


----------



## Franky (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> vor- bereitungen zum rollbraten laufen..büschen grob schnibbeln;-))



Hab bereits geschnippelt! Aber mir ist auch das Fleisch ins Messer gefallen und nennt sich nun Gulasch zusammen mit schwarz und malzbier


----------



## Kotzi (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rehrücken ist raus gelegt, morgen dann mit Rosenkohl und Kroketten


----------



## hanzz (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich komm grad aus NL zurück. Gab kein Fisch, nur übelsten Nebel. 
Tür aufgemacht, da kommt mir Geruch von Kasseler, Mettwurst und Grünkohl entgegen.
War schon fertig. Pappsatt


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Rehrücken ist raus gelegt, morgen dann mit Rosenkohl und Kroketten



hatte eigentlich für zwei tage essen geplant!

jetzt kommen wir nach Greifswald , morgen;-))

Legga


----------



## Kotzi (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist nur ein halber und wir sind gierig 

Rosenkohl auch aus dem eigenen Garten, da freue ich mich deswegen nochmal doppelt drüber.


----------



## ollidaiwa (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kalbsrahmgeschnetzeltes mit Kartoffelgratin und Brokoli.


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Kalbsrahmgeschnetzeltes mit Kartoffelgratin und Brokoli.



Tellerbild-Solo

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...FB483B399F067F0AE371FB483B399F06&&FORM=VDRVRV


----------



## Jose (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gibt schweinebraten, mit rosmarin & knofi gespickt wie ein häschen, außen rum ne paste aus olivenöl, pfeffer, salz, wacholder, oregano, thymian, in der das schweinchen 2 stunden gesuhlt wurde.
wird nicht angebraten, kein bock auf verbrannte gewürze, geht im gusseisen in den heißen ofen (guss ist reichlich vorgewärmt)
damit es sich nicht so einsam fühlt kommen dann nach nem knappen halben stündchen nacheinander zwiebel, möhre und paprika zur gesellschaft.

außerdem zwei scheiben thomas-gedächtnis-speck.

dazu eigene fritten und rest-röschen von gestern.

auf gehts...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Rote Bohnen gekocht, Sellerie, Zwiebel und Paprika und als Salat eingelegt.
> 
> Rindfleisch gekocht mit Karotten und Sellerie, geile Brühe, und Kartoffeln..
> 
> Morgen dann Gekochtes Rindfleisch mit Salat von roten Bohnen, Chili-Paprika-Paste und Bratkartoffeln..


guckst Du, war gestern das morgen, was nun heute war:


----------



## pennfanatic (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die bratkartoffel sehen sehr gut aus!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aus rohen Kartoffeln, weil ich gestern doch nicht zum Kartoffelkochen kam, daher auch ohne Schbegg/Zwiwwl


----------



## Jose (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

die "brat"kartoffeln sehen arg frittiert aus, ist es so?
wenn nicht, dann hätt ich gern nen bratkartoffellehrgang.
sieht nach lecker aus - aaaber fehlt meerrettich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Naja, rohe Kartoffel und Fett - nicht Friteuse, aber knusprig-nicht-EU-konform :-D 
Statt Meerretisch zum Bohnensalat besser passend:
Chili-Paprika-Paste


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

joo - hätt ich nicht gerade gegessen, tät ich auch ein Stückchen nehmen


----------



## Jose (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nee, ich lehn ab, weil mein schwein ja noch unterwegs ist.
aber die typische frage nach dem teigrezept, die stell ich mal.


----------



## Jose (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

danke #6

ich hab gleich fertig bin aber schon "upset":
meerrettich hab ich ja mir selbst ertränt - aber die preiselbeeren, die stehen vergessen im supimkt und fehlen hier schon heftig.

jetze fritten fertig frittieren und schwein aufn teller.
hoffentlich gehts diesmal ohne brandspuren ab.

gleich die fottos


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ohne Preiselbeeren geht gar net. 
Wenn ich die vorletzte im Anbruch hab, werd ich schon leicht nervös..

Schnitzel mit Preiselbeeren, gebackener Käse mit Meerrettich-Preiselbeeren, fritiertes Huhn mit Cayenne-Essig-Preisselbeeren, FischCarpaccio (klassisch, zusätzlich mit etwas Preiselbeere) und, und, und...

Selber eingekochte Cranberries (gefrostete nehmen, 1 :1 mit Zucker, einmal aufkochen bis die ersten aufplatzen) hat auch was, geht aber mit in Richtung Säure als herb wie die Preisels....


----------



## Jose (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

fotto schenk ich uns nur eins.

der frittentopf heizte schon während ich hier geschrieben hab, dann ooops!!! und die leckerst vorfrittierten ins öl - öl macht satz auf linke hand und lecker fritten im nu schwarzrändig.  
ok, dann aber fehlten die preiselbeeren sowas von, dass ich meerrettich mit honig weil süß und naja; mein meerretich ist scharf.
echt scharf...

bleibt also n häschenmäßig gespicktes schweinderl und schmeckt auch so, kning fehlt, seufz.

machte satte, schmeckte auche.

fritten alleine wärs gewesen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht doch goil aus


----------



## Jose (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

danke, du mein tröster...

muss jetze hand kühlen...


und überhaupt, wie krieg ich schwein saftig?
saftige schweinereien kenn ich :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

grins - wenns nicht schmerzen würde, wärs nicht heiss genug gewesen..
gute Besserung!


----------



## Jose (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

war heiss genug. success...


bin jetzt auch ein verbandsfritze  :q

edit: zwei wochen später...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

;-))))))


----------



## Zico (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn ich nich weiß was ich kochen soll,darf 

so schau ich einfach in diesen tollen Thread rein.

Danke nochmals für die teilweise tollen Ideen.

Muß nur Schwiegermutter schmecken :vik:

und mir / uns natürlich auch.

Gruß Zico


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> guckst Du, war gestern das morgen, was nun heute war:



Das sieht sehr lecker aus #6
Aber, die Portion ist viiiieeeellll zu klein


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zico schrieb:


> Wenn ich nich weiß was ich kochen soll,darf
> 
> so schau ich einfach in diesen tollen Thread rein.
> 
> ...



Cool, Anglerboard hilft auch gege... äääääh,  bei Schwiegermüttern ;-)))


----------



## ollidaiwa (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Keeeksseee

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec3q9IPwljM


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Backst Du bei euch für den ganzen Ort ??

;-))

Sehen aber lecker aus


----------



## ollidaiwa (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hamburg ist groß.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Hatt ich nicht geguckt, wo Du herkommst..


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

steak sandwich----- jamie oliver


----------



## jochen68 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... Heute gab es  - nö, das ist kein Grünkohl -   Stielmus mit verschiedener Wurst


----------



## hanzz (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Feines vom Rind


----------



## hanzz (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ab inne Röhre


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

IMG_20160911_153915.jpg (162,4 KB)
Wolfsbarsch mit Mangoldkartoffeln u. Olivenöl


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ihr lebt net schlecht...

Bei mir heute Abend  gekochtes Rindfleisch mit fritiertem Gemüse und Knoblauch-Kräuter-Mayo und Bohnen-Gemüse-Salat.


----------



## bombe20 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heilig abend gleicht unsere wohnung einem stehkaffee, nur die älteren rentensemester nehemen am küchentisch platz. neben einem kleinen buffet gab es immer eine suppe. Bouillabaisse und pekingsuppe, wie beim chinesen, waren bisher gern gesehen.
ich bräuchte mal eure kollektiven vorschläge für ähnliche suppenrezepte. sie dürfen ruhig etwas exotisch sein, aber nicht zu dünn.

ich habe mal fruchtig mariniertes rindfleisch mit kohl und reisnudeln in brühe, dazu gurkensalat, beim koreaner gegessen. dazu finde ich aber kein rezept, was annähernd in die richtung gehen würde. so in die richtung stelle ich mir die rezeptvorschläge vor.

vielen dank für eure ideen.


----------



## Kotzi (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ne leckere Pho? Einfach Brühe über die frischen Zutaten und ab gehts.


----------



## bombe20 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Ne leckere Pho? Einfach Brühe über die frischen Zutaten und ab gehts.


Klasse Vorschlag! Schon mal vielen dank dafür.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> sie dürfen ruhig etwas exotisch sein, aber nicht zu dünn.



Schwäbische, saure Kuttelsuppe mit Brot ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mit Rezept - nur etwas mehr Flüssigkeit nehmen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schnellversion (die richige ist nix für Amateure)
> ...


----------



## bombe20 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schwäbische, saure Kuttelsuppe mit Brot ;-))


Damit wären wir bei der Austragung des heiligen Abend im nächsten Jahr raus. Hätte auch was...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Feichling ;-))))


----------



## bombe20 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Feichling ;-))))


Ich weiß, sorry.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

naja, seine Family nicht verärgern wollen hat ja auch was ;-))) 

dennoch für Experimentierfreudige empfehlenswert..


----------



## bombe20 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ach, da wären garantiert welche dabei, die nichts dagegen hätten.
kutteln oder flecke gab es bei und zu haus nicht, dafür des öfteren leber. und selbst an die komm ich heute nicht mehr ran. ich denke bei mir hat da die wende dazwischen gefunkt und die tatsache, dass plötzlich fleisch ständig verfügbar war. ich kann mich noch daran erinnern als kind vier fleischer in unserem kleinen harzkaff wegen einem kilo gehacktes abgeklappert zu haben. mit leeren händen kam ich heim.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kutteln sind schon eigen - muss man nicht mögen..

Ich war schon immer Innereienfreund..


----------



## bombe20 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hier gibt es das rezept der erwähnten pekingsuppe. einfach ein bisschen runterscrollen. die war echt lecker und kam extrem gut an.


----------



## ollidaiwa (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

was dem Einen seine Kuddeln sind, sind wahrscheinlich dem Anderen diese Tierchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Muscheln mag ich genauso !!
Roh, gekocht, gedünstet, gegrillt, geräuchert..


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ihr lebt net schlecht...
> 
> Bei mir heute Abend  gekochtes Rindfleisch mit fritiertem Gemüse und Knoblauch-Kräuter-Mayo und Bohnen-Gemüse-Salat.



Bilder dazu:


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> steak sandwich----- jamie oliver



das war heute mittag

snell noch jetzt zwei bacon burger nachreichen;-))

fast food sonntach


----------



## Hering 58 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> das war heute mittag
> 
> snell noch jetzt zwei bacon burger nachreichen;-))
> 
> fast food sonntach



Der sieht gut aus ABBA nicht MC Doof


----------



## Jose (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

echte feinküche hier.

ich muss reste essen.

besser als kutteln ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gut? 
JA!!

Besser als Kutteln??

Najaaaaaaaaa........

;-)))))


----------



## Jose (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> gut?
> JA!!
> 
> Besser als Kutteln??
> ...



ja, weiß auch nicht.

kutteln wirkt bei mir wie finger innen hals.
bin da wohl etwas empfindlich... hehehehe


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

(Ess)Kulturbanause ;-)))


----------



## Jose (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (Ess)Kulturbanause ;-)))



 jau klar, massa :m


----------



## bombe20 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> fast food sonntach


ich habe mich gerade fragen müßen, ob nobbi einen knick im zeitstrahl hat. dabei ist heute schon sonntag! sonnabend arbeiten zu gehen ist für einige normal, mir bringt es hin und wieder das zeitgefüge durcheinander.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fleisch sieht aber geil aus!!!!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> ich habe mich gerade fragen müßen, ob nobbi einen knick im zeitstrahl hat. dabei ist heute schon sonntag! sonnabend arbeiten zu gehen ist für einige normal, mir bringt es hin und wieder das zeitgefüge durcheinander.



die brille wieder vom braten putzt-----kann ich wieder ein richtig sreiben;-))


----------



## Jose (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fleisch sieht aber geil aus!!!!!




eben#6
keine verwechslung möglich mit kutteln :m

(tut mir leid Thomas, nach meinem tripes- und andouille-erlebnistrip bin ich einfach traumatisiert)


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

grins - weichei .


----------



## Kotzi (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Andouilette ist alles, aber keine Nahrung für Menschen mit funktionierenden Geschmacksnerven. Das perfekte Hundeleckerli, die stehen da 100 pro richtig drauf.

Rehrücken war ein Genuss, butterweich bei 140 Grad auf 56 Grad Kerntemperatur gezogen- Jamjam


----------



## bombe20 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> die brille wieder vom braten putzt-----kann ich wieder ein richtig sreiben;-))


liegt nicht an deinem bratenschmodder auf der brille, liegt an meinem fehlenden sonnabend. #c


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Graupensuppe mit Rinderbein.
könnte ich drinn baden


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gebrannte Grießsuppe ist so ein Liebling von mir.


----------



## elranchero (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute mal was für Anti Pasti Liebhaber ganz ohne Fleisch  







Das Bistecca Fiorentina gesellt sich dann heute Abend dazu...[emoji23]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franky (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Graupensuppe mit Rinderbein.
> könnte ich drinn baden



Fehlen noch Fleischbällsche!! :m



elranchero schrieb:


> Heute mal was für Anti Pasti Liebhaber ganz ohne Fleisch
> 
> Das Bistecca Fiorentina gesellt sich dann heute Abend dazu...[emoji23]



Nahezu vegan... :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute abend wirds Paillard vom Schweinerücken geben, geschmorte Rotweinzwiebeln und Kartoffelpüree (frisch und klassisch) und Salat...

Wenn ich dazu komm.....

Sonst Döner bestellen..


----------



## pennfanatic (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bestell Donner...
Das andere kenn ich nicht.
Bin ja auch kein koch


----------



## elranchero (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist nur dünn und plattiert sonst nix[emoji848]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*






Jetzt noch das Fleisch zu dem ganzen veganen Kram, das rückt die Welt für uns alle doch wieder ins Gleichgewicht 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

erstklassig sieht das aus!


----------



## elranchero (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und das aus berufenem Munde...vielen Dank Thomas 

Ist halt die Frage des Produktes...aber ist ja bei allem so 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Ist nur dünn und plattiert sonst nix[emoji848]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Und in fast rauchendem Öl nur Sekunden gegart


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wollt mal nach den absoluten Lieblingsessen von euch fragen - da ist mir bei mir selber gleich so viel eingefallen, dass ich mich selber als Fresssack bezeichnen wollte.. 

Dazu mal eigenen Thread für Lieblingsessen aufmachen?


----------



## Jose (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

lieblingsessen ist das essen, das man JEDEN essen mag.
und einem nie zu den ohren rauskommt.

gibts also nicht.

trinken ist was anderes :m


edit: was in etwa da rankommt ist gedünsteter kabeljau


meanwhile...


----------



## jochen68 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> edit: was in etwa da rankommt ist gedünsteter kabeljau



... jau, das kommt schon fast hin #h, Dorsch aus dem Sud mit Dillsoße könnte ich IMMER essen.


----------



## daci7 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ne gute andalusische Paella :l Da könnt ich mich reinsetzen!
Wenigstens ne Woche würd ich davon leben - Morgens, Mittags, Abends. Das kommt für mich einem Lieblingsessen am nächsten.


----------



## Franky (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wollt mal nach den absoluten Lieblingsessen von euch fragen - da ist mir bei mir selber gleich so viel eingefallen, dass ich mich selber als Fresssack bezeichnen wollte..
> 
> Dazu mal eigenen Thread für Lieblingsessen aufmachen?



Ja - ginge hier sonst komplett unter...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Ja - ginge hier sonst komplett unter...


Gugge da:
Lieblingsessen


----------



## Franky (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Achja... Sone Porreekäsesuppe schmeckt ja erst dann richtig gut, wenn sie als Graupensuppe geplant war und diese mangels Graupen umkonzipiert wird...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Achja... Sone Porreekäsesuppe schmeckt ja erst dann richtig gut, wenn sie als Graupensuppe geplant war und diese mangels Graupen umkonzipiert wird...


;-))

Bei mir heute Abend:
Schweinesteak mit Kartoffelpüree und Paprikarahmsoße...


----------



## bombe20 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hier köchelt gerade eine Pho (asiatische Suppe) vor sich hin. Erster Testlauf für Heiligabend. Ich hoffe, es bleibt bei diesem einen. Auf den Tisch kommt sie aber erst am Sonnabend.


----------



## elranchero (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schnitzel Bratkartoffeln und Pilzbohnen...
Nix mit Pilzen sondern pilzartiger Geschmack durch die Reaktion der Bohnen mit den Zwiebeln 

Nur zur Info [emoji3]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## silverfish (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, ich würde eher die Soße mit Rotwein zubereiten, und stramm behaupten sie mit Essig, Saft und von mir aus auch Krötendreck und Spinnenbein zubereitet zu haben.  In dem Schmorgericht ist bei der Zubereitung  sicher weniger Alkohol enthalten, als in so manchem Obst oder einer Milchschnitte.
> 
> Eine gute Soße wird dermaßen reduziert, da kann keine nennenswerte Menge Alkohol enthalten bleiben.
> 
> Bereite zu dem Essen eine Süßspeise aus Kefir  zu:q



Nehme auch immer Rotwein und erzäle dann was von Brombeer oder Granatapfelsaft !:q

Sorry ,für Abwesenheit ! |wavey: hatte 14 Tage PC-Verbot von der Betreuerin !


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



silverfish schrieb:


> |wavey: hatte 14 Tage PC-Verbot von der Betreuerin !


Erzähl ;-))

Aber zu essen gekriegt haste??


----------



## Jose (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

klar dass hier nix los ist, wo ihr euch doch schon im lieblingsessen-trööt satt gesabbert habt.

koch ich also still und lecker vor mich hin


----------



## Zander Jonny (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> klar dass hier nix los ist, wo ihr euch doch schon im lieblingsessen-trööt satt gesabbert habt.
> 
> koch ich also still und lecker vor mich hin



Zumindest die Beilagen variieren immerhin |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht geil aus!!


----------



## Franky (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Anmerkung für mich: Graupen, Rinderhack und Lauch kaufen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Zumindest die Beilagen variieren immerhin |supergri


Schbädsle hab ich bei Jose noch nie gesehen....
:g:g:g


----------



## Franky (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schbädsle hab ich bei Jose noch nie gesehen....
> :g:g:g



Den Tag werden wir wohl auch nicht erleben :q Eher haben wir nen funktionierenden Anglerverband auf Bundesebene!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

pööööhse - gefällt mir.....


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Den Tag werden wir wohl auch nicht erleben :q Eher haben wir nen funktionierenden Anglerverband auf Bundesebene!!!



Oder er wird Chefkoch auf dem BER.


----------



## Franky (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

BER? Ist doch auch son Verschwörungsdingsbums... 

Sorry - aber hatte noch keinen richtigen Kaffee...


----------



## ollidaiwa (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute auf der Speisekarte:
Huhn, Bohnen, Kartoffeln.


----------



## Jose (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*







lecker #6
... aaaber fehlt kning :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht lecker aus.

Ich mach da gerne Niedertemperatur garen, und dann in der Fritüre (voll heiss, nicht EU-Konform) SCHNELL knusprig machen.

Vorher halb Sahne, halb Olivenöl mit Paprikapulver, Knoblauch, Pfeffer, Rosmarin und Thymian Bis auf Knobi Pulver) zu einer dicken Paste anrühren und die vorher (vor NTG)  dünn aufpinseln. Salzen erst vor Fritüre...


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kning mit Federn?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Weil einfach so oft einfach köstlich ist:
Naturschnitzel (wie früher mehliert für Röstaromen/Kruste) mit in Butterbrösel gebratene Schbädsle und meiner allergeilsten Bratensoße/Jus..

Salat nicht mitfotografiert


----------



## Franky (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was lange währt... :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auch mehr als Vorsuppe ;-)))


----------



## Steff-Peff (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und meiner allergeilsten Bratensoße/Jus..



Die Soße sieht echt geil aus #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tage gekocht und reduziert ;.))


----------



## Franky (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch mehr als Vorsuppe ;-)))



Warts ab... :q die graupen hab ich zwar entkleistert, aber Reststärke ist noch drin. Zusammen mit 750 g mettbällsche und Rinderbrust (also 1500 zusammen)!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hau rein ;-))))


----------



## JottU (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lecker Zeugs mal wieder - jetzt gehts mir wieder besser.


----------



## elranchero (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Braune Soße sieht gut aus, wenn’s am Rande aufklart ist auch kein Mist drin....top [emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Braune Soße sieht gut aus, wenn’s am Rande aufklart ist auch kein Mist drin....top [emoji106]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Danke - könnt ich saufen, das Zeug ;-)))))

Ein Leben ohne Schbädsle und Sooß ist möglich - aber sinnlos....


----------



## Kiesbank (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zander mit Thymian Kartoffeln aus dem Inneren mit Bier Honig Sauer Lasur. 

War gut,  der Fisch Geschmack war noch schön im Vordergrund.  Das süße mal was anderes,  brauch ich nicht immer,  aber lecker. 

Wenn es das Wetter zugelassen hätte wäre der gute auf dem Grill gelandet
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht klasse aus-  gib mal Rezept für die Lasur raus, liest sich spannend..


----------



## elranchero (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hat aber Sonnenbrand [emoji848]...der gute 



Wenn zufrieden aber egal 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Karamellisiert dir halt alles aus Honig und Bier [emoji482] 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



sirkay schrieb:


> Wenn es das Wetter zugelassen hätte wäre der gute auf dem Grill gelandet



Grillen ist Charakter- und keine wettersache


----------



## elranchero (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Stop Leute ich habe schon Kritik geäußert ...war vielleicht nicht richtig aber keine 

Keine Frage des Charakters 

Sorry@sirkay


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kiesbank (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sieht klasse aus-  gib mal Rezept für die Lasur raus, liest sich spannend..


https://www.blinker.de/angelmethode...pps/zander-grillen-rezept-fuer-feinschmecker/

Hab das Rezept aus der 08/2017 Blinker raus

Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



sirkay schrieb:


> https://www.blinker.de/angelmethode...pps/zander-grillen-rezept-fuer-feinschmecker/
> 
> Hab das Rezept aus der 08/2017 Blinker raus
> 
> Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk



danke!!


----------



## Jose (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kabeljau [bacalhau, bacalao, morue, cod], salzkartoffeln, petersilienbutter.


freu mich über´@sirkays ambitionierten zander #6, 
bin ich nicht so allein mit fisch in dieser weichnudelumgebung


|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Jose (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Grillen ist Charakter- und keine wettersache



dir fehlt der deckel, gelle?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> schön, wenn man Freunde hat, die einen kennen und solche Geschenke machen - der Select ist ein feines, differenziertes und breit angelegtes Tröpfchen.....


Schnauze voll für heute - Seelentröster.

Man muss sich nix Schlechtes reinziehen, wenn man Gutes hat....


----------



## Jose (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nach schbädlse hätt ich sowas auch dringendst nötig :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schbädsles-Defätist!!


----------



## elranchero (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Es war schon länger nicht mehr die Rede von








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ach Du jeeeeeh - hatte noch kein Frühstück und kein Schbegg im Haus und komm nicht los - FOLTER!!!!


----------



## boot (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sooo ihr Ungläubigen Thomasse
> Muscheln sind fertig und sacre-f*ck*ng-köstlich! Knapp zwei Stunden in der Milch und dann ab in den weissweinsud... sehr sehr Lecki, mein Paps und ich gucken nu Sportschau und lachen über den BvB



Mmmmm, Muschel n #6 hast du für mich das Rezept dazu:m.

LG Ole


----------



## Jose (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hat jemand (die anwesenden aus eifel&umgebung) n rezept für Schnibbelchen?
die gewürzmischung interessiert besonders


heute gibts kartoffelgratin (danke Thomas für den floh im ohr) und danach weihnachtsstollen mit marzipan.

frühstück morgen? kalten gedünsteten kabeljau, it's sunday :m


----------



## elranchero (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Müntster die zweite...

...ist halt zu geil, aber jetzt reicht es erstmal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ordentlich Öl dran, ich mags gerne mit viel Essig..

Aber sieht geil aus!!!

Veschmähen würd ichs sicher nicht ;-)))


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



boot schrieb:


> Mmmmm, Muschel n #6 hast du für mich das Rezept dazu:m.
> 
> LG Ole



Ja sichi:

hier an habe ich mich grob orientiert


----------



## elranchero (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Balsamico weiß ist ordentlich dran... muss doch so 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Müntster die zweite...
> 
> ...ist halt zu geil, aber jetzt reicht es erstmal



sieht sehr gut aus - aber was ist es denn? ich komm nicht dahinter


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Käse, Essig, Öl, Zwiebeln..


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Irgendwas schreckliches mit musik


----------



## boot (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ja sichi:
> 
> hier an habe ich mich grob orientiert



*Dankeeeee:m:*


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*






[[/IMG]

Darunter haben sich ein paar Ostsee-Leos versteckt,dazu gab's Reis.
hat wie immer sehr gemundet


----------



## JottU (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Gänsebrust. 

Schon mal ein Topfkieker.


----------



## JottU (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Boah, bin ich satt. 
Tellerbild noch.


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> [[/IMG]
> 
> Darunter haben sich ein paar Ostsee-Leos versteckt,dazu gab's Reis.
> hat wie immer sehr gemundet



Willi sieht das gut aus.#6


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

War ja auch sehr lecker...


----------



## jochen68 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... bin immer noch raus wegen WF Backenzahn. Der will sich einfach nicht beruhigen. Macht Essen keinen Spaß und somit auch Kochen keinen Spaß. Bis Weihnachten hoffe ich, isser ruhig und neu abgefüllt.

Da soll es Rehrücken geben. Der Jägermeister meines Vertrauens hat ihn mir schon mitgegeben (ich bin ihm noch die Räucherfische im Austausch schuldig - shame on me). 

Jetzt frage ich hier mal die Experten: hat jemand ein ultrageiles Rezept für Rehrücken auf Lager?? |rolleyes


----------



## Jose (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sitzt ihr gut?
heute blieb die küche kalt - spanier war angesagt.
es gab 
alcachofas fritas - frittierte artischocke
albóndigas - fleischbällchen
patatas bravas - dicke fritten mit soße
pimientos de padrón - kleine frittierte paprika
UND
conejo de casa  - kning nach art des hauses

...also wieder kning :m
mit pflaumen, zwiebeln und noch was vormals grünes und alles in einer schweren dunklen leckeren soße.

geschockt, meine lieben? 
war saulecker


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ein forellen-bäckchen;-))

gestern ein fang-frisch:m


----------



## Hering 58 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist auch sehr lecker...Nobbi


----------



## boot (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Man man schaut Nobbi sein Forellchen gut aus, und ich muss mir jetzt die Zeit mit Brot tot schlagen.:m|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nix gegens tägliche Brot (back ich inzwischen selber)


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

20170531_152940.jpg (114,9 KB)


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich konnte es mal wieder nicht lassen, gegrillte Kalmare (TK) mit Mangoldkartoffeln und Olivenöl


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aaah, Kalmar. 

Ess ich zwar, muss ich aber nicht haben...

Finde den immer relativ eigengeschmacklos, sozusagen (kulinarisch) Tofu in Octopodenform..


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

na ja, ne schöne Dorade oder ein Woba wäre mir auch lieber gewesen, war aber nix Vernünftiges zu bekommen.
Selbst gefangene hab ich keine mehr in der Truhe.
Dennoch hat es sehr gut geschmeckt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dann passts ja...

Wie beim Tofu:
Mit genügend Gewürze......

;-))))))


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Außer Knobi, Salz und Pfeffer nur mit Kräutern wie Rosmarin, Thymian und Salbei gewürzt.
Mit Tofu nun wirklich nicht zu vergleichen(Schwaben sagen Schbädsle zu Tofu)|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



brillendorsch schrieb:


> (schwaben sagen schbädsle zu tofu)|rolleyes


der war böse!


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wie Du mir, so......:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da ich austeile.......

passt..
;-)))))


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich mag kopffüßler und Spätzle jeweils sehr gerne...


----------



## Franky (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja - aber bitte getrennt voneinander


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auf einem gemeinsamen Teller fällt kaum auf was wozu gehört


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Ja - aber bitte getrennt voneinander



stimmt, dass geht gar nicht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Strammer Max

mit 
Salami, aber dann heißt es "strammer Moritz"
mit
Honig-gurken


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

DAS sind mit meine Lieblinge - EINFACH geniessen!

Bei mir heute kaltes Schnitzel von vorgestern, keine Zeit zum kochen, mit Brot, und scharfen statt Senfgurken. 

Werd mir dank der Anregung noch schnell 2 Eier in die Pfanne hauen als Garnitur!


----------



## JottU (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke, Danke! #6
Hatte bis gerade noch keine Idee fürs Abendbrot.


----------



## kingpimpz (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab gestern Quarkstollen gebacken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also zu strammen max gehören für mich gekochter oder roher Schinken!
Gurken nur saure!
Und Kartoffelsalat oder bratkartoffel!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



kingpimpz schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern Quarkstollen gebacken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow!!


----------



## pennfanatic (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was süßes? Mag ich nicht!


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



kingpimpz schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern Quarkstollen gebacken
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stollen mag ich #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



kingpimpz schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern Quarkstollen gebacken
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne Scheibe Stollen in braun aufschäumender Butter kurz von beiden Seiten bräunen und dazu selber gemachte Vanillesoße und Schoko-Rum-Eis - ein Traum aus Kalorien..


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das glaube ich  ein Traum aus Kalorien..


----------



## elranchero (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute 
Filet mit Salat und der Gemüselasagne von gestern 

...optimale Resteverwertung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und nicht so viel Kalorien - Du brätst Dein Fleisch immer topp!!


----------



## Jose (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Heute
> Filet mit Salat und der Gemüselasagne von gestern
> 
> ...optimale Resteverwertung
> ...





dieser trööt ist ne echte qual #6


----------



## silverfish (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Häbbert , Du hast Glück ,daß ich zur Zeit keine Fotos hochladen kann !
Da würde Dir der Sabber laufen. Kning in Speck-Pilz-Mantel.
Rouladen von Bauchlappen.Burger aus Kning-Gehacktem.
Heute "nur " Zupp von Lauch ,Möhre , Speck, Markklösschen
geriebenen Kartoffeln und Schmand. Fein abgeschmeckt mit nem Schuss Traminer und Schmand.:vik:


----------



## elranchero (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vielen Dank...aber totbraten macht ja keinen Sinn/Spaß 

Ist übrigens Färsen Filet, meiner Meinung nach viele Vorteile gegenüber Bulle 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Heute
> Filet mit Salat und der Gemüselasagne von gestern
> 
> ...optimale Resteverwertung
> ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hat jemand Erfahrung mit Souse vide ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bisschen, ist mir aber  fürs Ergebnis zu aufwändig..

Gastro toll, kannst lange vorhalten.

Gut geeignet für Fisch vor allem, ist meine Meinung..


----------



## Franky (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ein Nachbar hat sich einen Sous Vide "Stick" gekauft und ist davon hellauf begeistert... Steak auf 53° C Kerntemperatur "vorgegart" und dann volles Rohr aufn Grill - hätte er anders nicht besser hinbekommen! Vor allem ist das Hinzufügen von Kräutern klasse, ohne dass die Verbrennen...
Einen Vakuumierer musste er dann natürlich auch noch haben!


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken, sowas zu kaufen


----------



## elranchero (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sous vide gare ich oft gerade kalbsfilet  oder Schweinefilet, wenn wie Thomas sagt du für viele vorhalten musst, dir Garzeit spielt nur eine untergeordnete Rolle 30-40 mehr oder weniger kein Problem...dann noch mal zum Servieren überhaupt den Grill ziehen und alles wird gut[emoji3]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

30-40 Minuten.....[emoji4]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

also empfehlenswert ?


----------



## pennfanatic (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Naja, klingt alles toll....
Was kostet son teil?
Kann ich mir dafür ein Sterne lokal leisten?
Denn so oft braucht man das auch nicht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Unvakuumiert oder im Ölbad Niederteperaturgaren geht auch gut, und Du sparst Dir Vakuum. 

Bei den niederen Temperaturen kannste auch normale Zip-Beutel nehmen - unvakuumiert halt, Gargut mit Öl einreiben dann


----------



## elranchero (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hat sich jetzt überschnitten...aber passt ja voll rein 

Heute Lachsf...... nein rote Palettforelle im Ofen bei 50 C ist halt vakuumiert versaut das Blech nicht 








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> ist halt vakuumiert versaut das Blech nicht



Argument!!!!


----------



## Jose (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kann man mal den neuzeitlichen kram einem älteren herren verständlich erklären...?
büdde #6


----------



## elranchero (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist doch relativ einfach Produkt geht in den Beutel Vakuum oder nicht und wird in einem Medium 

Luft,
Wasser 
Oder
Öl 

Bei moderater temperatur gegart 

Kannst du mit deinem wasserkocher und einem Thermometer [emoji938] realisieren ist easy[emoji3]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

oder im Ofen mit groberer Temperatureinteilung dann halt.
Kurz und gut erklärt


----------



## Jose (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und wo ist der vorteil?


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> und wo ist der vorteil?



Geschmack und der männliche spieltrieb wird befriedigt


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Man kann gut vorbereiten (vakuumiert) und Wassserbad nutzen, was Platz aufm Herd und Ressourcen über Service spart.
Man muss ab erreichen Garzeit nicht mehr direkt servieren, da nicht weitergegart wird.

Für Dich privat:
Garen bei niederen Temperaturen schont Struktur und Geschmack, durch Zugabe von z. B. gewürzten Ölen etc. kann man gut experimentieren...


----------



## elranchero (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Böse aber gut... 


Ist halt der orgasmus für gastrosexuelle


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Böse aber gut...
> 
> 
> Ist halt der orgasmus für gastrosexuelle
> ...


:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Jose (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Böse aber gut...
> 
> 
> Ist halt der orgasmus für gastrosexuelle
> ...



naja, ich hab die beiden noch am richtigen fleck :vik:


----------



## elranchero (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> naja, ich hab die beiden noch am richtigen fleck :vik:





Ja was soll ich denn sagen.....lassen wir es gut sein [emoji56]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man kann gut vorbereiten (vakuumiert) und Wassserbad nutzen, was Platz aufm Herd und Ressourcen über Service spart.
> Man muss ab erreichen Garzeit nicht mehr direkt servieren, da nicht weitergegart wird.
> 
> Für Dich privat:
> Garen bei niederen Temperaturen schont Struktur und Geschmack, durch Zugabe von z. B. gewürzten Ölen etc. kann man gut experimentieren...





Gibt es auch nicht hinzuzufügen ist komplett 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## chester (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vorteil: du kannst temeperaturen sehr genau steuern. 

Wenn du Vakuum nutzt, wird auch die Aromaufnahme verändert. Beispielsweise Knoblauch, Butter und Olivenöl können ganz schön drüber werden. 

Der Eigengeschmack wird betont, da Fleisch in sich selbst gart ohne Zugabe von Flüssigkeit. Muss man wollen. 

Ich hab so nen Stick und Zugriff auf nen Vakuumierer.

Wenn man mal ne ganze Meute in der Bude hat ist das toll, oder auch mal um Geflügel und Fisch wirklich sehr saftig zu ziehen. Das geht selbst mit trockener NT im Ofen nicht. 

Muss man nicht haben, macht aber Spaß.


----------



## Kotzi (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jetzt mal zur Frage nach der Kontrolle der Kerntemperatur. Wie macht man das? Ein Thermometer kann man ja schlecht mit Einvakuumieren.

Sonst sehe ich bis auf die Aromaspielchen und die Vorteile für die Gastro für Privatanwender in Sachen Fleisch wenig Vorteile.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Sonst sehe ich bis auf die Aromaspielchen und die Vorteile für die Gastro für Privatanwender in Sachen Fleisch wenig Vorteile.


So isses..

Temperaturkontrolle = Erfahrung mit Dicke des Garstückes und gewünschter Temperatur..

Unsicher?: 
Einfach halbe Stunde länger drin lassen..

Ist ja der Vorteil, passiert nix groß, wenn Du länger drin hast..

Oder eben "Drückprobe" beim arosieren oder nachbraten und da notfalls etwas mehr Gas geben


----------



## daci7 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Geschmack und der männliche spieltrieb wird befriedigt



Entschuldige aber den "männlichen Spieltrieb" mit lauwarmen Niedrigtemperaturgaren im Plastebeutel befriedigen?!

Für den männlichen Spieltrieb würde ich eher sowas oder sowas oder sowas hier empfehlen :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du meinst, so die Richtung:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *GRILLEN IST MÄNNERSACHE!*
> 
> Im besten Falle macht die Damenwelt dazu passende Salate. Aber bitte nix modisch - gesundes mit Sprossen oder sonstigen seltsamen Zutaten.
> 
> ...


----------



## daci7 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja das kommt schon ganz gut hin :m
Ich bin da weniger Chauvi-mäßig eingestellt und in einer kleinen Ecke darf auch mal Gemüse den Grill streifen, aber der Grundtenor passt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ja das kommt schon ganz gut hin :m
> Ich bin da* weniger Chauvi-mäßig eingestellt *und in einer kleinen Ecke darf auch mal Gemüse den Grill streifen, aber der Grundtenor passt!


Das kommt noch.....

:q:q:q:q


----------



## Kotzi (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Achsoo, zb. 52 Grad Wasser = maximal 52 Grad Fleischtemperatur, ist logisch.

Pfanne dann Backofen und Thermometer taugt für zu Hause aber auch dicke.


----------



## boot (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

*HEUTE gab es bei uns geschröpfter Karpfen *aus dem Spreewald, als beilage Salzkartoffeln Blumenkohl und helle Soße.

Mmmmm war das geil:l|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

"geschröpft"??


----------



## boot (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

*ja gebe mal Karpfen schröpfen bei google ein. *


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

erklären wär besser, dann haben auch andere was von (und ich muss nicht googlen) = Zweck von Foum


----------



## boot (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

*okay, Karpfen schröpfen.

1 Man besorgt sich einen Karpfen von ca 1,5-bis3,00kg. Karpfen ausnehmen entschuppen und gut abspülen. *
2 mit einem Schafen Messer wird der Karpfen im Abstand von 1mm bis zum schwanzende eingeschnitten, das wird auf der anderen Seite wiederholt.
3 nun wird der Karpfen mit Salz und Pfeffer Gewürzt in Ei gewälzt und zu letzt in Semmeln Mehl gewälzt. So vorbereitet schiebt ihr den Karpfen im Backofen und Gart im  bei ca 200 Grad 40 bis 60 Minuten je nach Größe.

LG aus Kappeln


----------



## Jose (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ist also wie bei der hechtzubereitung, die lästigen Y-gräten werden durch die "feinschnitte" genießbar gemacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



boot schrieb:


> *okay, karpfen schröpfen.
> 
> 1 man besorgt sich einen karpfen von ca 1,5-bis3,00kg. Karpfen ausnehmen entschuppen und gut abspülen. *
> 2 mit einem schafen messer wird der karpfen im abstand von 1mm bis zum schwanzende eingeschnitten, das wird auf der anderen seite wiederholt.
> ...


danke!!
#6#6#6#6


----------



## boot (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ist also wie bei der hechtzubereitung, die lästigen Y-gräten werden durch die "feinschnitte" genießbar gemacht.



*ja genauso ist es #6*


----------



## boot (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> danke!!
> #6#6#6#6



*gerne #6im moment ist  es nur bißchen nervig zu schreiben da ich nur ein Tab habe. *


----------



## chester (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Jetzt mal zur Frage nach der Kontrolle der Kerntemperatur. Wie macht man das? Ein Thermometer kann man ja schlecht mit Einvakuumieren.
> 
> Sonst sehe ich bis auf die Aromaspielchen und die Vorteile für die Gastro für Privatanwender in Sachen Fleisch wenig Vorteile.



Naja kommt halt drauf an, was für nen Anspruch man hat. 

Einen Schweinebauch nach 48 h sous vide ist mit nichts vergleichbar. Das bekommt man auch nicht im Ofen hin. 
Oder nen Rehrücken, den bekommst du mit viel viel Erfahrung perfekt hin. Sous vide ist das ein Kinderspiel. Jedesmal. 

Es ist halt einfach präziser.  

Aber wie gesagt, muss man alles nicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

also, ich werde mir so einen Stick plus Vacuumierer besorgen. Zusammen 160,-Euro (Klarstein)
Chester hat mich überzeugt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



chester schrieb:


> Einen Schweinebauch nach 48 h sous vide ist mit nichts vergleichbar.


Praxisfrage: Bei welcher Temperatur (jajaja, ich weiss, Schweinebauch - da werd ich halt immer schwach)...


----------



## ollidaiwa (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

veganes, selbstplattiertes, selbstpaniertes Haferdinkelschnitzel mit Kartoffelstampf an Röstzwiebel mit Butterbohnen.

Leider hat das Schnitzel nicht die allseits so sehr beliebten Blasen geworfen.


----------



## ollidaiwa (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich habe heute zu Testzwecken diesen Low Carb Pizzateig bestehend aus: Kokosmehl, Chia, Goldleinsamen und Flohsamenpulver käuflich erworben.

Was auch immer manches davon sein mag!?
Auf alle Fälle ist 2,49 Euro für 180 Gramm Teig nicht wenig.

Über Geschmack und so weiter wird berichtet.


----------



## jaunty_irl (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bin ich ja gespannt. Was kochst du als plan b?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

vegan und  low carb?? 

(Seltsamer) Damenbesuch?


----------



## Ukel (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oha, zwei vegane Postings, jetzt wird dieser Trööt zerschossen #q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schbegg!!!! 
;-))))


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Ukel schrieb:


> Oha, zwei vegane Postings, jetzt wird dieser Trööt zerschossen #q:q



Ich seh das auch als brutales OT


----------



## elranchero (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da bin ich gespannt was rauskommt...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franky (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schbegg!!!!
> ;-))))



Bin auf dem Weg dahin


----------



## Zander Jonny (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dann noch ein bisschen OT :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Damit hier mal wieder carnivorer Zug reinkommt, heute Abend
Kassler, Schweinebauch, Spätzle, Soß Salat..
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## chester (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Praxisfrage: Bei welcher Temperatur (jajaja, ich weiss, Schweinebauch - da werd ich halt immer schwach)...



Also ich mache das üblicherweise bei 66°C für ca 42 h. Also Freitag rein inne Wanne und Sonntag naschen. 

Ich benutz dafür nen Unold Stick.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

danke!!


----------



## chester (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nachdem die Diskussion aufkam, hab ich gestern noch schnell nen Bauch besorgt. Gleich geht er schwimmen.


----------



## jaunty_irl (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rack of lamb


----------



## elranchero (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Minestrone oder nennen wir sie einfach Gemüsesuppe...
...mit veganer Rinderbeinscheibe






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Carnivores are back ;-))))


----------



## Franky (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gibt gleich veganes matjesfilet in veganer hausfrauensauce und veganen Bratkartoffeln mit schbegg


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Jose (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... *Spätzle*...



WAS IST LOS?
lernste hochdeutsch?


:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> WAS IST LOS?
> lernste hochdeutsch?
> 
> 
> :vik::vik::vik:


uuuups - Versehen......


----------



## Franky (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Qed .:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

goil..


----------



## Franky (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Kartüffels waren zwar nicht ganz EU-konform - aber scheissdrauf! :q 
Es lebe der Herr Maillard! :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich mach auch knuschpriche Pommes und Bratkartoffeln - REBELLION!!!!


----------



## Gast (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei uns gibt es jetzt Pizza vom Grill 
Aber selber gemacht, inkl. dem Teig.
Der Teig lag 3 Tage im Kühlschrank und sollte jetzt richtig gut Geschmack entwickelt haben.
Ich habe fertig


----------



## daci7 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich seh das auch als brutales OT



Somma froh sein, wenner nicht gesperrt wird für sonne Qwatz der Olli.
Immerhin heißt dat hier "Wat habt ihr *Leckeres* gekocht?"


----------



## Jens76 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> veganes, selbstplattiertes, selbstpaniertes Haferdinkelschnitzel



Ich weiss ja nicht.....
Müsli braten fühlt sich irgendwie nicht "richtig" an![emoji16]


----------



## honeybee (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich habe momentan wenig Zeit zum kochen......aber nach dem Wochenende, da wird es wieder etwas ruhig und dann wird wieder ordentlich gekocht.

Jetzt am WE muss es für 2 Tage Rindergulasch tun.


----------



## Jens76 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Jetzt am WE muss es für 2 Tage Rindergulasch tun.



[emoji23]
Mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen!


----------



## honeybee (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens76 schrieb:


> [emoji23]
> Mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen!



Pffffff.........ich esse den ja auch gerne. Aber fürmich nur am Samstag
Sonntag muss ich mich mit ner Roster begnügen.

Ach Moment:
Samstag Abend ist Weihnachtsfeier vom Angelverein. 
Ich werde da zwar recht spät aufschlagen, aber habe natürlich schon einen Schwatz mit der Küche gemacht.
Ich bekomme meine Gänsebrust mit Klößen auch noch 21Uhr.....

Wochenende gerettet


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Somma froh sein, wenner nicht gesperrt wird für sonne Qwatz der Olli.
> Immerhin heißt dat hier "Wat habt ihr *Leckeres* gekocht?"



|good:|good:|good:

Und was macht der Admin? SCHBÄDSLE


----------



## daci7 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jo - aber der is halt Chef


----------



## Jose (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Jo - aber der is halt Chef




...und unser schbädsle :l


----------



## daci7 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... eher Schbads ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

pffffffffff..
;.))))


----------



## ollidaiwa (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da ja alle gespannt auf die Testauswertung des Low Carb Pizzateiges warten, habe ich nur für Euch spät gekocht und eine späte Mahlzeit zu mir genommen.
Normaler Weise gibt es ab 16 Uhr noch einen Apfel bei mir.

Das Testergebnis:
der Teig ist ungebacken zäh wie Gummi aber mit ein paar veganen Zutaten belegt und gebacken, absolut essbar.
Für den Preis bekäme man allerdings sonst 3 fertig belegte Pizzen in der Tiefkühltheke.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

............nicht rund...ab in mund.......#6

heute bei mir--------------spaghtti cabonara


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ohne Foto, aber heute endlich mal wieder Steckrüben-Eintopf gemacht #h Genau das Richtige für diese Jahreszeit. Eigentlich schade, dass die Steckrübe so einen schlechten Ruf hat...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Das Testergebnis:
> der Teig ist ungebacken zäh wie Gummi aber mit ein paar veganen Zutaten belegt und gebacken, absolut essbar.
> Für den Preis bekäme man allerdings sonst 3 fertig belegte Pizzen in der Tiefkühltheke.


also weder für Schwaben noch für Kulinariker zu empfehlen.??

Meine Frage bleibt:
Was hat Dich geritten???
:q:q:q


----------



## ollidaiwa (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich war mal in der Verbraucherschutzzentrale in Hamburg St. Georg, Clean Manager Assistent. Und das prägt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dann weisste ja aber, wie schlecht vegane Produkte immer abschneiden...

;-)))

https://utopia.de/oeko-test-vegane-brotaufstriche-50672/


----------



## fusselfuzzy (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

vor allem was meinen Ranzen angeht sehr schlecht der war teuer und muss gepflegt werden


----------



## Zander Jonny (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und weil es so schön war heute gleich nochmal, nur mit Reis |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jetzt gebt ihrs uns Carnivoren aber wieder...
(davon ab, siehts gut aus)


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ist das jetzt ein Weiberfuttertrööt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Macho ;-)))

Bruder im Geiste ;-)))


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hab mir sous vide stick bestellt, und das werde ich als erstes ausprobieren.
http://falk-kulinarium.de/wordpress/ochsenbaeckchen-sous-vide-gegart/
Ich werde berichten


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

auja, geil!!


----------



## elranchero (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nicht vergessen...bin sehr am Ergebnis interessiert...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> hab mir sous vide stick bestellt, und das werde ich als erstes ausprobieren.
> http://falk-kulinarium.de/wordpress/ochsenbaeckchen-sous-vide-gegart/
> Ich werde berichten



moin moin Brillendorsch,

wo und welchen?
sehr interessand, haste einen link.


----------



## elranchero (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist schon interessant wie durch Bericht und Empfehlung Produkte in den Markt kommen können...gefällt mir

So und Schluss mit OT 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mag ja sein mit den ochsenbäckchen, aber mal echt: 72 stunden im wasserbad, also auch schon mal unbeaufsichtigt lassen müssen.

grenzwertig, mehr als


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute warmer rucola salat.

noch alles im hause gehabt , und ein snell eine bratpfanne fertig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

brauchte nach dem ganzen vegan/lowcarb hier wieder mal klassisch deftige Winterküche - Schbädslesfrei!

Kasslerrollbraten, Blaukraut, Bratkartoffeln (und heiss, wie man sieht) ..


----------



## elranchero (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hatte letze Woche auch filderstädter Rotkraut, soll angeblich besonders sein, hält mehrfach aufgekocht etc., und siehe da perfekt gelungen war besonders...@liegt vielleicht am fuel dumping am Airport 

Sieht gut aus hau rein [emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cocu (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab mich heute mal an "Rindfleisch mit Zwiebeln" gewagt und zwar ungefähr nach diesem Rezept: http://www.malteskitchen.de/rindfleisch-mit-zwiebeln/

War gar nicht schlecht für's erste Mal ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> hält mehrfach aufgekocht etc., und siehe da perfekt gelungen war besonders



MUSS mehrfach aufgekocht sein!!!!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gehen knapp 8 l rein.
> Fertig gekocht/gewürzt (der "Glanz" ist genügend Schweineschmalz), wird die näxten 2 - 3 Tage jeweils noch 4 - 5 mal am Tag aufgekocht.
> 
> Dann portioniert und ab in Froster für stressige Tage


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Cocu schrieb:


> Ich hab mich heute mal an "Rindfleisch mit Zwiebeln" gewagt und zwar ungefähr nach diesem Rezept: http://www.malteskitchen.de/rindfleisch-mit-zwiebeln/
> 
> War gar nicht schlecht für's erste Mal ...


sieht auch net schlecht aus!


----------



## elranchero (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja genau so, hab auch 5 oder 6 Portionen a 4 Personen ins tk gelegt 

Schlotzig wie Bolle 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Ja genau so, hab auch 5 oder 6 Portionen a 4 Personen ins tk gelegt
> 
> Schlotzig wie Bolle



#6#6#6#6


----------



## elranchero (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich möchte euch das zweite Filet der Forelle nicht vorenthalten ging am Mittwoch Abend gebeizt in die Kühlung 

Morgen zum Frühstück mal runterschneiden
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Heute nochmal mit Single malt behandelt [emoji16]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

der 12-jährige zum einreiben oder als Schluck dazu??


----------



## elranchero (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ach so neben der Salz Pfeffer Zucker Mischung ist auch noch Dill dran, ist nicht auf dem Bild 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sowohl als auch...mh


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Immer mit dem Getränk kochen das man dazu reicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bin halt vorbelastet  - fiel mir gleich auf


----------



## ollidaiwa (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wo ich gerade das Fischfilet hier sehe, muss ich doch sofort meinen Senf dazu geben:

Makrele praktisch grätenfrei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wo haste die jetzt her gekriegt?


----------



## ollidaiwa (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ist mitgebrachte Tiefkühlware aus Norwegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aaah, ok - sieht aber gut aus für TK-Ware.

Auch wenn ich TK-Makrele nicht mag (naja, Makrele eh ne t so, aber TK irgendwie gar net)..

Was machste draus?


----------



## ollidaiwa (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da ich mich ja quasi strikt vegan ernähre, habe ich damit meine Tomaten gedüngt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:q:q:vik::vik::q:q


----------



## elranchero (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zander Jonny (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> da ich mich ja quasi strikt vegan ernähre, habe ich damit meine Tomaten gedüngt.



Find ich gut das du dafür vorher noch die Gräten entfernt hast :m


----------



## elranchero (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja Huhn [emoji239] nee Hühnerschutz sind doch alle gleichgestellt Huhn und Mensch 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lass die Hühner mal berichten ob sie noch Salat mit Balsamico dazu mögen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kann heute ganz und gar nicht mithalten.
werde aber auch lecker satt


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schbegg - passt. Rettet (fast) alles


----------



## ollidaiwa (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hamburger Nationalgericht: Birnen, Bohnen und Speck. Ich kann nichts dafür, es wird so verlangt! Scheiss Propaganda!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hehehe  -ich mag Dich!!!! (geiles Essen, davon ab!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Hamburger Nationalgericht: Birnen, Bohnen und Speck. Ich kann nichts dafür, es wird so verlangt! Scheiss Propaganda!



Da krieg ich glatt Hunger.#6


----------



## jaunty_irl (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja wa, beim olli sieht alles gut aus, sogar das vegane *schauder*


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da ist doch nix veganes an Birnen, Bohnen und *Schbegg*??


----------



## jaunty_irl (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ist doch nix veganes an Birnen, Bohnen und *Schbegg*??


Nö, war auf frühere posts bezogen


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aah, ok..


----------



## pennfanatic (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Hamburger Nationalgericht: Birnen, Bohnen und Speck. Ich kann nichts dafür, es wird so verlangt! Scheiss Propaganda!



Speck könnte mehr sein


----------



## Lorenz (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Meine erste Languste. Beim Schnorcheln welche gesehen, am Ufer die landehandschuhe geholt, runtergetaucht und am Strand aufm Gaskocher gekocht. Geil.


----------



## elranchero (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Languste Schnorcheln erklär mal...vielleicht etwas visualisiert 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sprogoe (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Meine erste Languste. Beim Schnorcheln welche gesehen, am Ufer die landehandschuhe geholt, runtergetaucht und am Strand aufm Gaskocher gekocht. Geil.




Ob sie das wußte, die Languste?


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> moin moin Brillendorsch,
> 
> wo und welchen?
> sehr interessand, haste einen link.



hier der gewünschte Link

www.klarstein.de/Kuechengeraete/Kuechenhelfer/Sous-Vide-Garer-Slow-Cooker/Quickstick-Sous-Vide-Set-Sous-Vide-Garer-Vakuumierer-Vakuumierfolien.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIsM3Rl-SQ2AIVjw3TCh2_VgF4EAEYASABEgLOvvD_BwE


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

vor kurzem sagte mir ein Freund:
"Gutes Essen ist der Sex des Alters"
Und ich muss sagen, je älter ich werde, um so sexbesessener werde ich. 
Deshalb hab ich mir sous vide bestellt


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> vor kurzem sagte mir ein Freund:
> "Gutes Essen ist der Sex des Alters"


hat was - und widerspricht nicht
:g:g:g


----------



## Jens76 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Braten von der wilden Sau!

Jetzt noch ein paar Kartoffeln zaubern! [emoji4]


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das wird was - aber Kartoffeln????

:g:g:g


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> vor kurzem sagte mir ein Freund:
> "Gutes Essen ist der Sex des Alters"
> Und ich muss sagen, je älter ich werde, um so sexbesessener werde ich.
> Deshalb hab ich mir sous vide bestellt



#6 Da würde ich auch nicht wider sprechen.:m


----------



## Jens76 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das wird was - aber Kartoffeln????



Spätzle sind hier nicht "en vogue"! [emoji23]


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

grins - missionieren ;-))))


----------



## Franky (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Klöße???


----------



## Jens76 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Alles neumodische Färz! [emoji16]


----------



## daci7 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Braten von der wilden Sau!
> 
> Jetzt noch ein paar Kartoffeln zaubern! [emoji4]



Gute Idee - bei Braten bin ich dabei, allerdigns vom Coburger Fuchs Lamm :m

Jetz ist der Schmaus erstmal für eine Weile im Ofen.
Ick freu ma!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

musst ich auch erst mal googlen mit dem Fuchsschaf.. 
Spannend, was es alles gibt!

Aussehen tuts auch geil.

Bei mir heute Schweinesteak, Spätzle, Soß, Blaukraut/Rotkohl


----------



## Jens76 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Gute Idee - bei Braten bin ich dabei, allerdigns vom Coburger Fuchs Lamm



Könnte eine ähnliche Zubereitung sein! Sieht richtig gut aus!

Bei mir gehts nicht in den Ofen sondern schmort ne gute Stunde vor sich hin!

Dann die Sosse noch mit "nicht-newton'scher" Flüssigkeit abgebunden et voila.....


----------



## Jens76 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und heute gehts uns gut.........


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Gute Idee - bei Braten bin ich dabei, allerdigns vom Coburger Fuchs Lamm :m
> 
> Jetz ist der Schmaus erstmal für eine Weile im Ofen.
> Ick freu ma!



Sieht richtig gut aus da kriege ich gleich Kohldampf #6


----------



## jaunty_irl (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Und heute gehts uns gut.........


Mhhh, sehr lecker! Da fällt mir direkt mein marder haselnuss edelbrand ein.. der muss heute auch weniger werden


----------



## sprogoe (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Booaah,
sowas mag ich, schütt ein.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## ollidaiwa (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Speckpropaganda ok, aber diese Propaganda stößt bei mir auf taube Ohren!!
Hat ja auch nichts mit: was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht zutun!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Richtig, nix gekochtes, nur:
Was man trinkt, man zum leckeren gekochten ;-)) 

Der Thread war im Laberforum, den hab ich mal hierher geholt, da kann man sich dann getränkemäßig austauschen:
Was trinkt ihr gerade im Augenblick?


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute  Rostwurst auf dem Landauer Weihnachtsmarkt. Dazu gabs Glühwein


----------



## jochen68 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... heute wurde mal weider mit etwas Freude gekocht. Der einschlägige Zahn scheint sich mit der WF-Endverfüllung am Dienstag abgefunden zu haben. Es gab Gemüse China-Art süß-scharf mit ordentlich selbst gesammelten Mu-Err, da hatte ich mir im letzten Winter ein Glas voll getrocknet. Dann habe ich zum ersten die Rindfleischstreifen vorher mariniert und dann kurz und scharf gebraten. Dazu natürlich Reis. Obwohl - wenn ich Reis esse, habe ich 'ne Stunde später wieder Hunger ...


----------



## Kotzi (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Jens

Diese Brände aus dieser Serie von Birkenhof ist das einzige Obstgebrannte was ich trinke! Und das sogar ohne Lokalpatriotismus.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Reste-essen, warmer rucolar-salat,cabonara

all in one- ausser woche mit min schnitzel und special sauce und haste nicht gesehen.

war lecker.


----------



## elranchero (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ackersalat mit Speggggg und Kracherle

....Übersetzung Speck und Croutons, ist halt badisch, Schwaben brauchen das jetzt nicht kommentieren 

Dazu natürlich Filet von der Färse
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kauli11 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Reste-essen, warmer rucolar-salat,cabonara
> 
> all in one- ausser woche mit min schnitzel und special sauce und haste nicht gesehen.
> 
> war lecker.



Nobbi,
und beim nächsten Stuhlgang:
Advent, Advent, mein Arxxxloch brennt.|kopfkrat :q #6

#h


----------



## elranchero (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> ... heute wurde mal weider mit etwas Freude gekocht. Der einschlägige Zahn scheint sich mit der WF-Endverfüllung am Dienstag abgefunden zu haben. Es gab Gemüse China-Art süß-scharf mit ordentlich selbst gesammelten Mu-Err, da hatte ich mir im letzten Winter ein Glas voll getrocknet. Dann habe ich zum ersten die Rindfleischstreifen vorher mariniert und dann kurz und scharf gebraten. Dazu natürlich Reis. Obwohl - wenn ich Reis esse, habe ich 'ne Stunde später wieder Hunger ...





Sieht gut aus mag ich auch sehr gerne kurzgebratenes mit Asia Touch [emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Schwaben brauchen das jetzt nicht kommentieren


doch:
sieht geil aus.. !!



Nur bei der Kuh gehn wir auseinander.

Das junge Zeug (Färse) ist zwar zart, aber fast eher noch Kalb- als Rindfleisch..

Fleisch von älteren Rinder finde ich geschmacklich deutlich besser, natürlich weniger zart..


----------



## elranchero (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kein Problem bin ich dacore 

Schlachthof OG verkauft nicht mehr an Endverbraucher da gab es immer jungbulle

Aber qualitativ setze ich folgende Reihenfolge Färse Ochse Jungbulle 

Aber gegessen ist gegessen [emoji3]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Damit meine ich zum Beispiel den Fettanteil marmorierung in der Färse als Speicher zum bevorstehenden kalben


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Schlachthof OG verkauft nicht mehr an Endverbraucher da gab es immer jungbulle


Lieber (wo man kriegt) älterer Ochse zum kurzbraten/NT-Zubereiten, ältere Kuh zum schmoren.. 

Nicht ganz so zart, aber Top-Geschmack..

Die meisten Leute essen aber lieber das "neutralere" Fleisch, siehste ja auch Lamm/Schaf, Zicklein/Ziege etc..


----------



## daci7 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Könnte eine ähnliche Zubereitung sein! Sieht richtig gut aus!
> 
> Bei mir gehts nicht in den Ofen sondern schmort ne gute Stunde vor sich hin!
> 
> Dann die Sosse noch mit "nicht-newton'scher" Flüssigkeit abgebunden et voila.....



Bei mir erstmal für ~1h in den Ofen bei 180°C. Dann war Einkaufen und Babyschwimmen angesagt, also Ofen aus und durchziehen lassen im Gussbräter. Abends dann nochmal den Ofen für 1.5h anschmeißen und du kannst das Fleisch mit dem Löffel schneiden :m


----------



## bombe20 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Ackersalat mit Speggggg und Kracherle
> ....Übersetzung Speck und Croutons, ist halt badisch, Schwaben brauchen das jetzt nicht kommentieren
> Dazu natürlich Filet von der Färse


ich komme gerade pappesatt von einer weihnachtsfeier aber bei deinem tellerbild könnte ich schon wieder schwach werden.


----------



## elranchero (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist aber Nix mehr da, vielen Dank [emoji38]Frau hatte auch Appetit 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich mach mir jetzt nen rest vom fest warm.


jambon braisé


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jaaaaaaaa, bisschen Sönf, Gurke und Brot - passst..


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Keine gurke, kein Brot, kein Senf - einfach nur liebe <3


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jaaaaaaaa, bisschen Sönf, Gurke und Brot - passst..



wollte ich auch gerade vorschlagen............

jetzt gehe ich auf hawaii toast;-))

aber Jose macht bestimmt nich anna-nass.


----------



## Jose (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ihr sabbert schon wieder :m

Anna nass war vorgestern


----------



## elranchero (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Thomas dann brauche ich mal einen Kontakt für den älteren Ochsen...ich würde berichten [emoji12]



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nää nää
Aber nach den 1000 kning tut so was fettes schon gut


----------



## Jose (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nää nää
> Aber nach den 1000 kning tut so was fettes schon gut



na, da  hast du aber was übersehen: 
kning mit schbädsle nimmer,
kning mit schbegggg immer!


für kaninchenhunger bin ich kein kandidat nicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Thomas dann brauche ich mal einen Kontakt für den älteren Ochsen...ich würde berichten [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



wenn ich wieder kriege, geb ich nix ab ;.-)

Macht ja heut kaum einer mehr - zu teuer in Produktion.

Alte Kuh kriegste eher:
zum Einlesen:
http://schlaraffenwelt.de/die-fette-alte-kuh-das-beste-fleisch-der-welt-ein-erfahrungsbericht/

Als "besondere" Delikatesse aus Spanien:
Txogitxu
http://www.t-online.de/leben/essen-...txu-das-edle-rindfleisch-von-der-oma-kuh.html

Witz dabei:
Die kaufen inzwischen europaweit alte Kühe, bringen sie ins Baskenland und exportierens dann wieder zurück ;-))


----------



## elranchero (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nix abgeben ist klar [emoji3]

Txogitxu hiermit muss ich mich erstmal beschäftigen super neuer Aspekt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wie gesagt: 
Kauf bei uns ne alte Kuh - ist das gleiche, nur deutlich preiswerter  ;-))


----------



## Kochtopf (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vor ein paar Wochen in Rot, heute in Grün: Borschtsch. Mit Sauerampfer, Graupen und Ei.


----------



## Franky (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Einfach schnell und oberlecker


----------



## sprogoe (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Frank,
lecker Hausmannskost.#6

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Jose (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> ...




also, das sieht nach zusammenhang aus :m


----------



## elranchero (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Frank,
> lecker Hausmannskost.#6
> 
> Gruß Siggi





Das sieht mal gut aus top...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oh Fehler ich meinte die würschtle von franky


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## daci7 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt:
> Kauf bei uns ne alte Kuh - ist das gleiche, nur deutlich preiswerter  ;-))



Naja - das Tier muss älter sein, das Fleisch aber auch richtig lang abgehangen! Das kriegste auch nicht überall


----------



## elranchero (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das Fleisch das ich kaufe hängt min 3-4 Wochen und das reicht völlig

Alles andere ist nicht bezahlbar ausser du machst es selber geht auch

Aber erfordert schon ein hohes Maß an Selbstdisziplin...alles schon gemacht [emoji4]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> also, das sieht nach zusammenhang aus :m


Ich kann dir nicht folgen Choseh 
Aber netto hat kning im Angebot


----------



## elranchero (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute mal wieder leichte Küche 

Mediteranes Gemüse mit etwas Kurzgebratenem 
...aber natürlich alles fast vegan 









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jochen68 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6#6#6


----------



## poldi82 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nicht folgen Choseh
> Aber netto hat kning im Angebot



Echt nicht? 

Woraus frisst der Hund?

Napf - Hundefutter

Duck und wech.........


----------



## Kochtopf (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

|offtopic


Der Säuferthread ist nebenan  |rolleyes


----------



## Fruehling (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> |offtopic
> 
> 
> Der Säuferthread ist nebenan  |rolleyes



Oh, ein [edit by Admin]


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> |offtopic
> 
> 
> Der Säuferthread ist nebenan  |rolleyes


verschoben...


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Erbsensuppe mit viel Speck (angeröstet) und natürlich Bockwurst oder Lyoner


----------



## Kochtopf (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Erbsensuppe mit viel Speck (angeröstet) und natürlich Bockwurst oder Lyoner



Hätte ich auch Bock drauf... wobei es eigentlich nichts über eisbein als Brühengrund- und Suppeneinlage gibt


----------



## Franky (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eisbein - ja, aber nur in gegrillter Variante! Ansonsten schudderts mich bei dem Gewabbel...
Heute Abend gibts noch mal adliges Sauerkraut mit Astronautenkitt


----------



## angler1996 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Eisbein - ja, aber nur in gegrillter Variante! Ansonsten schudderts mich bei dem Gewabbel...
> Heute Abend gibts noch mal adliges Sauerkraut mit Astronautenkitt



könnte ich bitte die Übersetzung dazu haben?#h


----------



## Franky (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wovon? Is(s) doch alles klar und deutlich???
Adliges Sauerkraut - is(s) von gestern....
Astronautenkitt - Stampfkartoffeln
gegrilltes Eisbein = gegrilltes Eisbein (Haxe)
schuddern = schaudern, schütteln
Gewabbel = schwabbelnde (wabernde Fettmasse)


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hätte ich auch Bock drauf... wobei es eigentlich nichts über eisbein als Brühengrund- und Suppeneinlage gibt



Brühengrund sind ausgekochte Rindermarkknochen


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das Eisbein mag ich lieber zu Pü und Sauerkraut


----------



## ollidaiwa (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Farfalle in Champignonsauce mit Zucchini - und Lauchstreifen, Brokkoli und veganer Pute.
Darüber etwas Parmesan.

Getränk dazu: Selterschorle medium.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> und veganer Pute.


----------



## Kochtopf (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das Eisbein mag ich lieber zu Pü und Sauerkraut



Das Gewabbel kommt nach der Kochzeit raus und  wandert in den hundenapf, ich meine tatsächlich das kleingezupfte Eisbeinfleisch in der Suppe, nicht das ganze eisbein 

Ich liebe btw Eisbein mit Erbspüree, wo du gerade von Pü sprichst


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das Gewabbel kommt nach der Kochzeit raus und  wandert in den hundenapf, ich meine tatsächlich das kleingezupfte Eisbeinfleisch in der Suppe, nicht das ganze eisbein
> 
> Ich liebe btw Eisbein mit Erbspüree, wo du gerade von Pü sprichst



da sieht man mal, wie viel Varianten es gibt, das gepökelte Eisbeinfleisch schmeckt sicher auch sehr gut in der Erbsensuppe.


----------



## jochen68 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schweinefilet Niedertemperatur. Mein Fleischthermometer zum ersten mal eingesetzt. Hat gut geklappt (60 Grad). Dazu Gratin und Möhren.


----------



## Franky (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab zwar gerade nicht selber gekocht, bin aber gerade echt baff. Von Feinkost Albrecht ist mir vor wenigen Wochen ein Stück Schweizer Käse in den Wagen gefallen und bis eben im Kühlschrank verschollen gewesen... Junge nee, Watt lecker... leider ist die Verpackung schon entsorgt..


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> veganer Pute


...wie jetzt, was ist das denn ???


----------



## Jose (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ne frigide?


----------



## ollidaiwa (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das ist eine Pute, die Zeit ihres Lebens vegan ernährt wurde.


----------



## honeybee (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> das ist eine Pute, die Zeit ihres Lebens vegan ernährt wurde.



:q

Dann sind das hier 8 vegane Täubchen........
Gibts morgen. Also 4 davon.


----------



## elranchero (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

vegan kann also doch gut sein [emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das Gasthaus "zum goldenen Hirsch" in Treuchtlingen-Wettelsheim hatte vor ein paar Jahren noch Putengeschnetzeltes und Fisch auf der vegetarischen Karte   
Unabhängig davon lohnt der Besuch sehr wenn man dort in der Nähe ist, tolle Hausmannskost (Berge von Fleisch und Soß zu schbedsle - und alles wirklich hochwertig und schmackhaft) zu humanen Preisen und das gute Wettelsheimer aus dem holzfass.

Jetzt hab ich Hunger.
Und durst


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schwäbisches Pulled Pork mit Schbädsle (Nacken am Stück mit Knochen mit Zwiebeln bei 300 Grad anschiessen, wenn Zwiebel Farbe haben ablöschen, auffüllen und bei 110 Grad fertig schmoren, bis Fleisch sich am Knochen löst. - GEILSTE SOßE!!!!)


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mit dunklem Bier ablöschen muss da viel schönes haben


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Billigrotwein - verkoch doch nix, was ich trinken würde,...


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich koche immer mit dem was es später bei Tisch gibt (was schon zu Chili con carne mit Guiness oder märzen geführt hat)


----------



## hanzz (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Noch vom Wochenende
ChopSuey Art







Heut keine Zeit -> also mal schnelles Essen aus Syrien


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich koche immer mit dem was es später bei Tisch gibt (was schon zu Chili con carne mit Guiness oder märzen geführt hat)



Bin ich zu sparsam zu ;-))


----------



## elranchero (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist Syrien jetzt verrutscht ... Süd Ost Asien [emoji56]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute ein Klassiker 

Wiener Schnitzel mit Kartoffelsalat 

Baden trifft Österreich 







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jetzt schmachten:c

weihnachten gibts kning und täubchen :vik:


----------



## honeybee (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> jetzt schmachten:c
> 
> weihnachten gibts kning und täubchen :vik:



Täubchen gibts morgen hier.....
Heilig Abend Karpfen, weil die SchwieMu kommt. Und sie liebt Karpfen. Hoffentlich weis sie das auch noch, denn sie ist dement.
Abend weis ich noch nicht. Evtl. schönes Rostbrätel

1. Feiertag 3,5kg Ente vom Bauer....mein Sohn kommt mit seiner Holden. Ok, eigentlich sind sie ja zu dritt |rolleyes
2. Feiertag Gans bei meiner Mum


----------



## Welpi (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Heute ein Klassiker
> 
> Wiener Schnitzel mit Kartoffelsalat
> 
> Baden trifft Österreich



Des würde ich jetzt auch nicht von der kulinarischen Bettkante schubsen....[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> das ist eine Pute, die Zeit ihres Lebens vegan ernährt wurde.



Ja, was sonst ?????
Frisst die eine oder andere von den Puten sonst Fleisch ???|kopfkrat

Na egal, Pute ist lecker, was auch immer die vorher gefressen hat :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schbegg (und Fett) rulez!!!!

https://www.welt.de/icon/essen-und-...Darum-sollten-wir-wieder-mehr-Fett-essen.html


----------



## elranchero (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das ist ja der Hit [emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schbegg (und Fett) rulez!!!!
> 
> https://www.welt.de/icon/essen-und-...Darum-sollten-wir-wieder-mehr-Fett-essen.html



wußten wir das nicht schon immer ?


----------



## ollidaiwa (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ollis Obstpfannkuchen aus Weizenvollkornmehl mit Mandeln und Vanillepudding.

Um etwas Weihnachtsfeeling aufkommen zu lassen, habe ich die Apfelkerngehäuse sternenförmig für Euch ausgestochen.
Ist das nicht herrlich?


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

als Dessert nach dem Schweinekrustenbraten bestimmt lecker


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

geile Pfannkuchen.


----------



## Franky (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dat mit Boskoop-Äppel und Zimt und Zugger.....


----------



## jochen68 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Ist das nicht herrlich?



... absolut !!! #6


----------



## Gast (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gerade beim Aldi 4 Alaska Wildlachse am Stück gekauft.
Die werden morgen geräuchert.
Von einem Angler wird ja im Freundeskreis erwartet das er zu Weihnachten Fisch räuchert 
Die Nichtangler sind ja alle blöd und glauben die hätte ich in der Maas gefangen :vik:


----------



## W-Lahn (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Gerade beim Aldi 4 Alaska Wildlachse am Stück gekauft.
> Die werden morgen geräuchert.
> Von einem Angler wird ja im Freundeskreis erwartet das er zu Weihnachten Fisch räuchert
> Die Nichtangler sind ja alle blöd und glauben die hätte ich in der Maas gefangen :vik:



Sind das diese Buckellachse (oncorhynchus gorbuscha) aus der TK-Theke? Fand die bisher nicht so berauschend...


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bei uns waren auch welche...............glaube ich.

ohne kopf iner tk.


----------



## Gast (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Für 4,59€/Kg ausgenommen ohne Kopf finde ich die hervorragend 
Dafür bekommst man sie nicht selber gefangen :q
Und geräuchert sind die noch nicht mal so schlecht, egal ob heiß oder kalt.


----------



## elranchero (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Es ist mal wieder so weit 

Munster 

Aber garantiert vegan, weder Kuh noch Zwiebeln oder Olivenbaum haben jemals Fleisch gegessen 







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da stehste drauf, was?
Munster ist Dir, was mir Schbegg ist ;-))))


----------



## elranchero (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist ein bisschen beeinflusst von der Dame des Hauses, aber geil ist es schon...Grauburgunder dazu und so ein Wintertag ist gerettet [emoji3]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Sind das diese Buckellachse (oncorhynchus gorbuscha) aus der TK-Thecke? Fand die bisher nicht so berauschend...



Ja die sind kein Genuß, irgendwie der Pangasius unter den Salmoniden.


----------



## elranchero (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> :q
> 
> Dann sind das hier 8 vegane Täubchen........
> Gibts morgen. Also 4 davon.





Da hätte ich mal Interesse dran aber ich bekomme das Produkt leider hier nicht...
...kannst du mal etwas zur Zubereitung sagen....

 ...wäre super 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich meinte die Tauben von honeybee 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jens76 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mein erster Kochschinken!
Da kann alles gekaufte einpacken!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht gut aus!!


----------



## honeybee (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Da hätte ich mal Interesse dran aber ich bekomme das Produkt leider hier nicht...
> ...kannst du mal etwas zur Zubereitung sagen....
> 
> ...wäre super
> ...



Das ist nicht schwer......und nicht viel dazu.
Ich verwerte sie auf 2erlei Art
a) ganz lecker kochen und fette Bandnudeln dazu
b) in den Ofen schieben und mit Beifuss

Bei a) einfach die Täubchen eben schön kochen. Wer mag kann ja noch Grünzeugs an die Brühe machen. Gewürze nur Salz, Pfeffer und 1 Lorbeerblatt

Bei b) Täubchen Salzen und ab in die Röhre. (ähnlich wie Ente)Ich habe keine Rezepte, sondern mache immer alles pi mal Daumen.....schmecken muss es. Bei der Röhrenmethode muss man nur etwas aufpassen, die Tauben sind meist wenig bis gar nicht fettig. Bis auf die neuen die mein Nachbar hat......das ist schon wieder zuviel Fett.

Dann gibt es noch Leute, die Täubchen füllen mit Gehacktem. Naja, muss ich nicht haben, da dann m.E. sehr der Eigengeschmack verloren geht. Da esse ich dann lieber 1 Taube mehr |supergri

Ich habe ja auch noch Wachteln. Die sind auch lecker. 
Da wollen wir jetzt am 1. Feiertag mal welche räuchern. Die haben allerdings keine Haut mehr, da mir das echt zu mühselig war die zu rupfen.


----------



## Jose (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich hab mich verführen lassen, bretonisches perlhuhn.
fing gut an habs aber irgendwie vermasselt, ist also OT.

hätte lieber Ollis Obstpfannkuchen aus Weizenvollkornmehl ohne vollkorn (wie kommt man denn auf sowas?), lieber voll korn.

angehängt die bretonische verheißung


----------



## elranchero (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Das ist nicht schwer......und nicht viel dazu.
> 
> Ich verwerte sie auf 2erlei Art
> 
> ...





Vielen Dank Jana für die ausführliche Beschreibung, dann will ich mich mal auf die Suche nach geeigneten Produkten machen...und natürlich berichten, hoffentlich Dauer es nicht so lange...[emoji3]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## daci7 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich war Gestern auf einem italienischen Geburtstag eingeladen und es gab (unter anderem) aus den Abruzzen importierte Porchetta.
Ich muss gestehen, ich habe mich ein wenig verliebt. :l


----------



## jaunty_irl (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich war Gestern auf einem italienischen Geburtstag eingeladen und es gab (unter anderem) aus den Abruzzen importierte Porchetta.
> Ich muss gestehen, ich habe mich ein wenig verliebt. :l


Verständlich! Ist relativ einfach herzustellen, auf youtube gibts n ziemlich authentisches rezeptvideo


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sauerbraten eingelegt gestern für Feiertage..

Heute und morgen noch schwäbisches Pulled Pork ;-)))

Nix mit abnehmen...


----------



## Franky (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute lecker Kohlrouladen.... Morgen lecker Grünkohl mit allem wichtigen! :q


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sauerbraten eingelegt gestern für Feiertage..
> 
> Heute und morgen noch schwäbisches Pulled Pork ;-)))
> 
> Nix mit abnehmen...



Meiner lieber Thomas, das ganze Jahr liest man von den drei S der Schwäbischen Küche bei dir - Schbedsle, Schbegg und Soß - und zwei Tage vor Weihnachten fällt dir auf dass man davon fett wird?! 
Man wird NICHT zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr fett sondern zwischen Neujahr und Weihnachten ^^


----------



## elranchero (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bastido schrieb:


> Hier noch 2 Varianten für Täubchen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QR9W4Tk3TxY ca. ab Min. 12:30. Fehlt mir leider der Indoorgrill.
> 
> 
> https://sites.arte.tv/zutisch/de/gegrillte-taube-zutisch, das ist wirklich lecker!





Danke bastido das sind ja nette Anregungen...

...ich finde das sehr positiv das die Mitglieder hier mithelfen Fragen aufzulösen [emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zander Jonny (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meiner lieber Thomas, das ganze Jahr liest man von den drei S der Schwäbischen Küche bei dir - Schbedsle, Schbegg und Soß - und zwei Tage vor Weihnachten fällt dir auf dass man davon fett wird?!
> Man wird NICHT zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr fett sondern zwischen Neujahr und Weihnachten ^^



Beruhige dich wir sitzen alle im selben Boot :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

grins - das würde mich beruhigen (mit gleichen Boot )...


----------



## elranchero (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Coq au Riesling mit breiten Nudele

Ich muss sagen eine wirkliche Alternative zum Coq au vin 

Nicht so rustikal im Geschmack 

Ist die Version aus dem Alsace 












Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pirat63 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Weihnachten ist bei uns immer " Karpfen in Biersoße"! Kopf und Gräten ne Stunde kochen. Den Sud durchseien und mit ner Flasche Malzbier und einer Flasche Pils auffüllen. Gut durchkochen ( in den Sud : Salz, Pfeffer, Lorbeerblatt und 2 Zwiebeln ) Wenn der Sud fertig ist die Karpfenstücke in den Sud geben und langsam garkochen. Fisch aus dem Topf nehmen und den Sud mit Butter und ner Mehlschwitze andicken. Fisch (Filet oder Steaks) in die Soße geben und langsam gar kochen. Dazu Salzkartoffeln! Der Hammer!!!#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das coq ohne Sahne???


----------



## elranchero (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nee nur weniger wegen der ausgeprägten A-Linie [emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sauerbraten eingelegt gestern für Feiertage..
> 
> Heute und morgen noch schwäbisches Pulled Pork ;-)))
> 
> Nix mit abnehmen...





Wir würden mal gerne einen Blick auf den Sauerbraten Sud werfen...
...nicht das die Feiertage gefährdet sind[emoji11]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Wir würden mal gerne einen Blick auf den Sauerbraten Sud werfen...
> ...nicht das die Feiertage gefährdet sind[emoji11]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


büddee:


----------



## elranchero (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Alles drin was rein gehört...

...und wichtig schön durchzogen 

So muss das [emoji106]

Keine Gefahr!!!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was hat das 3 Pfund?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

denk ich auch...

Becher Schmand zum notfalls anreichern steht auch noch im Kühlschrank - dunkle oder Sahne/Schmandsoß überleg ich immer nach Bedarf/Laune..


----------



## elranchero (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dunkle immer bei den Roots bleiben 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hat beides was...


----------



## Zander Jonny (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Heute Coq au Riesling mit breiten Nudele
> 
> Ich muss sagen eine wirkliche Alternative zum Coq au vin
> 
> ...



Sieht Sau lecker aus #6


----------



## elranchero (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Pirat63 schrieb:


> Weihnachten ist bei uns immer " Karpfen in Biersoße"! Kopf und Gräten ne Stunde kochen. Den Sud durchseien und mit ner Flasche Malzbier und einer Flasche Pils auffüllen. Gut durchkochen ( in den Sud : Salz, Pfeffer, Lorbeerblatt und 2 Zwiebeln ) Wenn der Sud fertig ist die Karpfenstücke in den Sud geben und langsam garkochen. Fisch aus dem Topf nehmen und den Sud mit Butter und ner Mehlschwitze andicken. Fisch (Filet oder Steaks) in die Soße geben und langsam gar kochen. Dazu Salzkartoffeln! Der Hammer!!!#6#6#6





Hört sich gut an... Karpfen ist aber nicht so meins

Da müssen die karpfenprofis etwas zu sagen [emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jochen68 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

In der Weihnachtsbäckerei...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

flammkuchen - haste Ofen dafür, der heiss genug wird?


aaaah, ich liebe das....


----------



## elranchero (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da braucht’s fast 400 C

Aber sieht trotzdem gut aus

Der Rand muss schwärzen usw...guten Appetit 

Ich lade mal ein dazu...Termin ist halt schwierig 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schon gegessen - aber ein son Flammkuchen würd ich noch reinzwängen ;-)))


----------



## jochen68 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Da braucht’s fast 400 C
> 
> Aber sieht trotzdem gut aus
> 
> ...


Mit knapp 300 Grad auf dem Stein geht es sehr gut. Mit einem Spezialofen kann und werde ich nicht dienen. Der Boden geht dünn knusprig und blasig auf. Die Kuchen sind extra nicht so dunkel gebacken. Weil Frau mag die lieber so mag


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Mit knapp 300 Grad auf dem Stein geht es sehr gut. Der Boden geht dünn knusprig und blasig auf. Die Kuchen sind extra nicht so dunkel gebacken. Weil Frau mag die lieber so



immer das Frauenproblem ;.)))


----------



## jochen68 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> immer das Frauenproblem ;.)))


Aber ihr habt es so gewollt ;-) in 7min cross mit schwärzendem Rand ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> in 7min cross


Der Flammkuchen - nicht die Frau?


Grüß sie unbekannterweise......


----------



## elranchero (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Alles gut Jochen...sieht gut aus 

So eine kleine Ecke würde ich auch noch nehmen 

[emoji848]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Pizza und Flammkuchen gehen auch im Backofen.

Wir haben dazu eine 2 cm starken Schamottplatte, die ordentlich vorgeheizt wird, bei maximaler Temperatur und Grillfunktion. 

Der dünne Teig gelingt dann in wenigen Minuten, je nach Belastbarkeit.  Wir hatten einen selbstgebauten Holzofen,  der wurde dafür nicht mehr benutzt.

Dauerte zu lang und brauchte locker 2 Schubkarren Holz bis die Temperatur passte.


----------



## Seifert (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Dauerte zu lang und brauchte locker 2 Schubkarren Holz bis die Temperatur passte.



Jetzt mal ehrlich: das war doch'n Hochofen!!   |supergri


----------



## honeybee (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Seifert schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich: das war doch'n Hochofen!!   |supergri



Vielleicht so einer hier


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Seifert schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich: das war doch'n Hochofen!!   |supergri



Nee:q, aber bis die Masse so warm war, das er ordentlich Hitze abstrahlt,  da geht richtig Holz drauf, dann hält er aber auch die Hitze recht gut. Aber wenn man nicht Pizza, dann Brot und zuletzt noch einen Schweinsbraten an einem Tag zubereiten möchte, ist das Ding total überzogen.

Edit ich stell gleich mal ein Bild ein dauert einen Moment.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das Höllenfeuer in Aktion


----------



## Jose (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schöner südländischer backofen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> schöner südländischer backofen



Danke dir, und  selbst gebaut:m


----------



## honeybee (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo Frank

das Teil ist ja mal echt genial.
Der Holzverbrauch ist natürlich bei solch einer Dimmension enorm hoch.
Das durften wir feststellen, als wir unseren restaurierten kleinen Kachelofen dieses Jahr in Betrieb nahmen.

Aber er es ist schon genial, wie lange dieser Wärme in Form von Glut hält und auch abgibt.


----------



## Jose (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

eben. die alten portugiesischen backöfen, meist nur einer oder zwei fürs dorf, da ging erst das brot rein, dann der kuchen und zum schluß die töpfe mit ziegen- oder schafschulter. (oder coelho :m)

genial


----------



## honeybee (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der heizt eigtl fast das ganze Haus

Coelho klingT besser.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich glaube ich werde nochmal einen bauen, aber mit weniger Masse und Tür dann geht der Holzverbrauch auch etwas runter.

@Jana  Wenn der Ofen größer wäre und mit einem schönen langen Zug brauchst du weniger Holz und der hält die Hitze bis zum nächsten Tag

|krach:Schornsteinfeger|krach:


#q BImSchV #q


----------



## Jose (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

die tür ist vor allem wichtig für den "after glow" der fleischgeschichten


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Frank, mein erster Blick ging da auf den gemauerten Bogen  
Kann man durchgehen lassen #r


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Frank, mein erster Blick ging da auf den gemauerten Bogen
> Kann man durchgehen lassen #r



Nee der ist Mist,  aber es war warm, nee heiß und das Bier war lecker


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> das Höllenfeuer in Aktion



Da hast dir ja einen schönen südländischer Backofen gebaut.#6


----------



## Jose (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht*



Testudo schrieb:


> Nee der ist Mist,  aber es war warm, nee heiß und das Bier war lecker



sach ich mal ungern, hast recht.
den setzte besser wirklich auf steinknirsch mit echtem eckstein und mörtel nur als füllsel, weil der mörtel brennt auf dauer aus und dann haste purzelsteine.

aber läuft ja auch nicht jeden 2. tag 10 stunden, hast also zeit


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht*



Jose schrieb:


> sach ich mal ungern, hast recht.
> den setzte besser wirklich auf steinknirsch mit echtem eckstein und mörtel nur als füllsel, weil der mörtel brennt auf dauer aus und dann haste purzelsteine.
> 
> aber läuft ja auch nicht jeden 2. tag 10 stunden, hast also zeit



Wir sind doch umgezogen, aber so selten wie man so einen Ofen nutzt, hält der ewig, wenn der Frost ihm nicht zusetzt.

@Hartmut  Danke


----------



## Jose (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

es gibt sie doch, die weihnachtswunder :vik:

danke, Jana |rolleyes


----------



## honeybee (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das war wirklich ein Wunder.....also das die noch angekommen sind und sich in diesem Zustand befinden :m
Glaubs mir....ich bin echt erleichtert.

Also dann - schmecken lassen :m:m:m


----------



## Jose (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> ...Also dann - schmecken lassen :m:m:m




ja, jefe #6


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da musste aber auch berichten Jose


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gestern kam das sous vide Set an. Da ich nicht bis zum 2ten Weihnachtstag warten wollte, hab ich zwei billige Aldi - Steaks gekauft.(die kenne ich nur zäh wie bolle).#d
2 Stunden sous vide bei 56 Grad und anschließend in sehr heißem Butterschmalz jede Seite 2 Min. gebraten. Was soll ich sage ?
Die Dinger waren medium rare und butterzart.
Ich bin begeistert.:k


----------



## elranchero (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Siehste Versuch macht kluch....[emoji23]

Wenn du mal richtige Produkte da durchhaust weist du dieses Verfahren sehr zu schätzen 

Wieder ein Sous vide Jünger 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franky (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Von wegen BAckofen... Mein Nachbar hat sich son Ding selbst gezimmert. Fundament und Platte selbst gegossen und den ganzen Ofenbereich mit Schaumglasplatten nach unten isoliert, damit der Beton nicht zerreisst.
Den Rest mit Schamottklinkern und Lehmputz aufgebaut - und ne Tür davor gezimmert. Ist echt geil das Ding!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sous Vide ist absolut klasse. Bei uns läuft  bereits der Schweinebraten für übermorgen seit heute Nachmittag bei 55 Grad und wird dann nur noch kurz gebacken, damit wir eine knusprige  Kruste bekommen


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bin gespannt, wie mir die Ochsenbäckchen sous vide gelingen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

langsam an den Sauerbraten machen...


----------



## poldi82 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

https://www.rossfleischversand.de/shop/fleisch-vom-ross/pferdesauerbraten-1000g

Leider erst Übermorgen....


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kartoffelsalat von gestern----schön durchgezogen ,für heute und rotkohl für morgen am köcheln;-)


----------



## Jens_74 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fleisch ist fertig...
 Karnickel und Ente 

 Schöne Weihnachten allen hier !


----------



## jochen68 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Erstmal traditionell draußen eine Runde gejoggelt, um im Ranzen auch Platz zu schaffen #t Geschenke sind auch verpackt.  

Getz iss Kochen dran. Die Morcheln vom Frühjahr eingeweicht. Rehrücken war mit Rosmarin, Wacholder, Piment und Thymian drei Tage im Kühlschrank. Der Wildfond aus dem Knochen guckt auch schon ganz freundlich. Gibt erst Vorspeise von Herrn Sohn bereitet (irgendwas tomatiges), Rehrücken aus dem Ofen mit Morchelrahmsoße, Rotkohl, Preiselbeerbirne, Semmelknödeln und zum Ende Pucking. 

Allen Frohes Fest und Guten Appetit bei den Köstlichkeiten, die Ihr da zu Tisch bringt #6


----------



## jaunty_irl (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rehrücken und alles was dazu gehört 
Frohe festtage allerseits!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Toll - bei mir mein Sauerbraten (fotolos, aber babbsadd)...


----------



## Andal (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ganz klassisch ... Fondue mit Huhn, Schwein, Rind und würzigen Soßen.


----------



## Laichzeit (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gab es Raclette, pappsatt.


----------



## Zander Jonny (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rouladen mit Thüringer Klößen und Mega geile Soße.


----------



## ollidaiwa (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mein Weihnachtsmenue


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

frugal...


----------



## Promachos (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nicht mal Butter#d


----------



## Jens76 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Butter reissts auch nicht wirklich raus! [emoji23]


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> mein Weihnachtsmenue


2 sterne


----------



## ollidaiwa (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEZqajVwLtU


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hier auch Raclette mit heissem Stein... Trotz Meeresfrüchten und Lachs gab es Hefeweizen


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEZqajVwLtU


----------



## Andal (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

RS SSG...





Rehschulter mit Spätzle, Soß und Gemüse... #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gefrühstückt spät - erst heut abend wieder Sauerbraten ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> RS SSG...
> 
> [Büld]
> 
> Rehschulter mit Spätzle, Soß und Gemüse... #h



Sie gut aus (und hab mich erst über SSG im Bezug auf Rehbraten gewundert)


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich bin da noch familiär geprägt:
Lieber Salat dazu...

Aber sonst einfach nur geil...

und Schbädsle natürlich ;-)))


----------



## Andal (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eben darum ... etwas Feinsinn für die Coarsefisher.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

die soße für die bourben vanille-eis

Reduziet sich


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

.......und büschen Vitamine muß da ja auch noch rein ....

;-))


----------



## Zander Jonny (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> RS SSG...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schaut super aus #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

du willst mir doch nicht sagen das rs sswetvw smeckt??''

was ist 
RS SSG


----------



## Andal (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> RS SSG...
> 
> Rehschulter mit Spätzle, Soß und Gemüse... #h



Bitte schön....


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke

KSG

k für kartoffel


;-))


----------



## Zander Jonny (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Man bin ich vollgefressen


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht auch toll aus - selber gemacht Klöße?


----------



## Zander Jonny (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> sieht auch toll aus - selber gemacht Klöße?



Jo, selbst gemacht !


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dacht ich, weil sie "stoppeln" ;-)))
#6#6#6


----------



## Jose (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

von den klößen hätt ich jetzt gern n paar #6
nach dem gestrigen hl.abd. in freundeskreis mit besagtem matjestatar, beluga-linsen-salat und confit de canard versuch ich jetzt n tag zu spät familientradition zu feiern und ja: es gibt kning :m

leider auch viel zu spät aufgesetzt weil den ganzen tag gerödelt  - aber wird schon lecker, allein weil kning.

aber solche klöße werd ich missen müssen. schade!


doch noch n fotto mit gratinrest von gestern.

auch wenn die mitessenden augen hungrig bleiben - ich werd lecker satt


----------



## elranchero (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die sollten frisch sein weil die fasern ausreissen 

Trennt sich halt von der mehligen „matschigen“ Stärke 

Sehen sehr gut aus aber die Arbeit [emoji9]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Sehen sehr gut aus aber die Arbeit [emoji9]


ooohhhjaaa - deswegen oft lieber die einfach/(er) zu machenden Semmelnknödel bei mir ...


----------



## Jose (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Die sollten frisch sein weil die fasern ausreissen
> 
> Trennt sich halt von der mehligen „matschigen“ Stärke
> 
> Sehen sehr gut aus aber die Arbeit [emoji9]




magst du das rezept posten?
bin ja mit meinen letzten grünen klößen nur im glibber gelandet.

bitte #6


----------



## jochen68 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... "Reste-Essen" von gestern *grins*. Knödel natürlich alle, da musste zugegeben etwas Natokitt her. Für frisches Pü kein Bock gehabt. Morgen geht es zu Muttern, nochmal großes Essen, Geflügel aus dem Ofen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schöne Preisselbeeren, viele ganze-  Marke? oder selber eingekocht?


----------



## jochen68 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> schöne Preisselbeeren, viele ganze-  Marke? oder selber eingekocht?



Ja, das war so ein Ding am Samstag vormittag, überall waren die weggekauft (hatte schon Panik) und im Rewe hatten sie gaanz hinten noch EIN Glas - Valenzi Wild-Preiselbeeren im süßen Aufguss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

guter Tipp - danke!


----------



## ulli1958m (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heiligabend.... war voll lecker


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

pralles Vögelchen ;-))


----------



## immerhunger8101 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

[emoji106]


----------



## Jose (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> pralles Vögelchen ;-))



vor dem bräter oder in dem bräter ?:vik:


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Man bin ich vollgefressen



das versteh ich,
man, sieht das lecker aus !
und wo hätte man da was weglassen sollen #c
Sei froh, dass da nicht noch Rotkohl bei war ...:vik:
So, ich jetzt hunger, |gr:


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Feiertagsfrühstück/Brunch

Tomatenrührei (mit viel in Butter gebräunte Zwiebeln) mit Kräutern und selbst gebackenem Brot


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

"auf die Idee muss man erst kommen"

bestimmt lecker!!!

und noch ein zum lachen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ARbCqYccIY


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

..auch gerade fertig..

Brunch


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Isotonen auffüllen ;-)))>


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...und jetzt ein sixpack Isotonen mit B...
;-))


----------



## hanzz (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heut gibt es Entenkeule und Brust.
Mit Knödeln und Rotkohl.
Dazu n Roten aus Württemberg


----------



## elranchero (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> magst du das rezept posten?
> bin ja mit meinen letzten grünen klößen nur im glibber gelandet.
> 
> bitte #6



Ich habs mal einfach zusammengefasst
 Halb und Halb
Vorwiegend festkochende Kartoffeln
die halbe Menge Kochen, die andere Hälfte schälen und im Wasser aufbewaren (bedeckt)
Rohe kartoffeln reiben und durch ein Küchentuch pressen 
 Flüssigkeit und Stärke auffangen
Wenn sich die Stärke abgesetzt hat Wasser abgiessen und Stärke auf Brett trocknen
 Die Masse von rohen und gekochten Kartoffeln mit der Kartoffelstärke und Salz zu einem Teig vermischen
 Je nach größe 1 oder mehrere geröstete Brötchen oder Brot Croutons in die Mitte drücken
 In vorher kochendem Salzwasser ziehen lassen ca. 15-20 Minuten je nach Größe
 Thüringer 1/3 zu 2/3 roh, bei Grünen bis zu 100% roh


----------



## iGude (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Im Ofen bräunt sich gerade ein selbstgemachter Flammkuchen. 

Die flachste Art und Weise mal schnell 1000 Kalorien zu sich zu nehmen. 

Ich bilde mir ein, ich hab schon wieder 250 Gramm abgenommen. Da muss gegengesteuert werden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Feiertagsfrühstück/Brunch
> 
> Tomatenrührei (mit viel in Butter gebräunte Zwiebeln) mit Kräutern und selbst gebackenem Brot



und wo ist der Schbegg ??


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute gibt es die angekündigten Ochsenbäckchen sous vide,
bis jetzt alles super, 
Bericht mit Bildern kommt irgendwann die Woche.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

zum Abschluss Feiertage nur ein Süppchen...

Klassische Zwiebelsuppe mit selber gemachter Brühe, mit Weinbrand abflambiert, ein paar Schbädsle drin, damits nicht so mager sei...

Blöde nur, dass ich keine Schnittlauch mehr hatte


----------



## elranchero (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute mal wieder Business as usal 

Auberginen Zucchini Auflauf mit homöopathischen Dosen von Hackfleisch 

...also gute 500g
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Der Weg dorthin...








Und bitte die Béchamel nie vergessen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zum Hack Nudeln oder Schbädsle statt Gemüse, dann wär ich damit auch glücklich geworden ;-))

Sieht klasse aus!!


----------



## elranchero (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Haste eigentlich recht 

Aber man muss ja immerhin kompromissfähig sein

[emoji12]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich mag das sooo gerne............griechische kunst

vorspeise Fafa


----------



## Franky (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich finde, da kann noch ein Würfelchen Feta ran (Salakis oder so)... 250 g sollten reichen...


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jamas


----------



## elranchero (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich finde, da kann noch ein Würfelchen Feta ran (Salakis oder so)... 250 g sollten reichen...





Salakis ist das einzige gute Produkt da
Hast du Recht Franky...

Ansonsten nur türkischer Supermarkt 
Aber keine Ahnung wie die heißen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Feta ist nicht so meines - lieber der Munster..


----------



## elranchero (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der geht da aber nicht....[emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schon klar ;-))))

(obwohl..............................)
:g:g:g


----------



## elranchero (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also du meinst mal eine französische Variante....

Mmmmmmmhhhhh.....[emoji848]

Grundsätzlich geht alles [emoji3]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

probieren


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute reste essen und ein keks


----------



## Welpi (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ui, danish butter cookies....da kommen warme Erinnerungen an die Kindheit, die gabs immer bei der Oma...


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Welpi schrieb:


> Ui, danish butter cookies....da kommen warme Erinnerungen an die Kindheit, die gabs immer bei der Oma...



und die schamecken immer noch so:vik:

|wavey:


----------



## Naish82 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Steinbeißerfilet & White Tiger Förde-Garnelen auf Kartoffel-Erbsenpüree, Pumpernickelcroutons und Zitronen-Walnuss Butter


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wow!!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wir brauchen ein AB -Lokal.

der bekommt sterne

wetten

;-))


----------



## elranchero (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Wir brauchen ein AB -Lokal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





So ein Event sollte man mal planen nobbi hat recht 

Wird sehr interessant....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Naish82 schrieb:


> Steinbeißerfilet & White Tiger Förde-Garnelen auf Kartoffel-Erbsenpüree, Pumpernickelcroutons und Zitronen-Walnuss Butter





Top sieht gut aus....

Ich hätte den Fisch gerne angeschnittenen gesehen [emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> ...Ich hätte den Fisch gerne angeschnittenen gesehen ...



ich hätte den gerne auf meinem teller gehabt, nicht nur gesehen :q


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> So ein Event sollte man mal planen nobbi hat recht
> 
> Wird sehr interessant....
> 
> ...


ich mache da den tellerwäscher

zum millionär

;-)


----------



## angler1996 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Ich habs mal einfach zusammengefasst
> Halb und Halb
> Vorwiegend festkochende Kartoffeln
> die halbe Menge Kochen, die andere Hälfte schälen und im Wasser aufbewaren (bedeckt)
> ...


 
 sorry , da fehlt was zu den gekochten
 Am Besten am Vortag kochen, durchdrücken mit der Presse und abkühlen lassen , also ausdampfen, da muss das Wasser raus, . 
 Alte Kartoffeln gehen besser als Neue.
 Gruß A.


----------



## elranchero (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nuancen sind zugelassen aber du wirst feststellen 

Das es bei gratain oder k-Salat keine große Rolle spielt 

Wenn ich lese Kartoffeln vom Vortag geht mir der hut hoch 

...qualitativ minimal 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Ich habs mal einfach zusammengefasst
> Halb und Halb
> Vorwiegend festkochende Kartoffeln
> die halbe Menge Kochen, die andere Hälfte schälen und im Wasser aufbewaren (bedeckt)
> ...




danke dafür.
mein rezept, grüne 100% (cool, thomas, geht um klöße :m)
sieht gleich aus, bis auf die fehlende broteinlage.
werds nochmal versuchen, waren vielleicht zu jung die kartoffeln oder die stärke  zu schwach (verwässert) oder eben anwendungsfehler: zu heißes wasser.

die richtung jedenfalls stimmt und die heißt vorwärts, nur kloßmäßig gemeint #6


----------



## angler1996 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Nuancen sind zugelassen aber du wirst feststellen
> 
> Das es bei gratain oder k-Salat keine große Rolle spielt
> 
> ...


 
 dann lass den Hut einfach oben|wavey:


----------



## elranchero (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zum Weltfrieden möchte ich noch das Rosmarin panna cotta beitragen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Basilikum


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

weihnachten ist ja gleich ente

hab da gleich noch-mal ein bourbon vanille eis mit heißer kirsch-souse


----------



## elranchero (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nein in der Masse ist r eingekocht worden 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rosmarin [emoji12]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:vik:

habt ein lecker weihnachten habt


----------



## jobo61 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hi Das gibt’s heute Abend 
Lammschmortopf mit frisch gesammelten Winterpilzen


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Naish82 schrieb:


> Steinbeißerfilet & White Tiger Förde-Garnelen auf Kartoffel-Erbsenpüree, Pumpernickelcroutons und Zitronen-Walnuss Butter



....oooohhhh mannnn......
das hier hat einen super Namen, das hat eine geile Optik, das wird vermutlich unglaublich lecker schmecken, .....ist sehr gelungen !!
Danke dafür, mein Respekt #6

...ich hab jetzt Hunger...


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jobo61 schrieb:


> Hi Das gibt’s heute Abend
> Lammschmortopf mit frisch gesammelten Winterpilzen



ich sehe kein Lamm.
dennoch, die Beilage sieht schon mal sehr lecker aus


----------



## jochen68 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ich sehe kein Lamm.



.... doooooch, gaaaanz rechts unter der Möhre |supergri

Die Pilze Rüblinge, nehm ich an ... muss auch mal wieder nachschauen gehen.


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nach der Fresserei der letzten Tage etwas leckerlockerleichtes:

*Golubtsi* <3 - also Kohlrouladen. Da mein Frauchen noch Stillzeit hat haben noch ein paar gefüllte Paprika den Weg in den Kochtopf  (gnihihi) gefunden


----------



## elranchero (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich finde man muss das antizyklisch sehen, Weihnachten Sparflamme und jetzt darf wieder 

Für die Liebhaber der gepflegten Schreinereien 









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## iGude (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

DAS nenne ich mal eine ordentliche "Brotzeit". #6


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das sieht super aus. Mein meine Gicht behandelnder Hausarzt kann schonmal anfangen Geld zu zählen...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eine kleine ein Mann Portion|supergri
Sieht echt gut aus muss ich demnächst auch mal wieder


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wie geil!!!!!!!! 

Rest Sauerbraten heute


----------



## elranchero (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das sieht super aus. Mein meine Gicht behandelnder Hausarzt kann schonmal anfangen Geld zu zählen...





Quatsch die Würschtle waren doch vegan da war Grieß drin [emoji56]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franky (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Einfach und legger...
Das Pü ist ohne milch, dafür mit Sahne... :q musste wech... :q


----------



## elranchero (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Einfach und legger...
> 
> Das Pü ist ohne milch, dafür mit Sahne... :q musste wech... :q





Sieht gut franky amtliche Bulette...top 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Einfach und legger...
> Das Pü ist ohne milch, dafür mit Sahne... :q musste wech... :q



not kennt kein gebot #6


ich bin noch bis nächstes jahr auf fettigpizza, kaum zeit zum essen...


----------



## Zico (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nix Dolles,

Rest der Steinpilze von diesem Jahr....und
ich muß mich ducken...fast fertige Spätzle


----------



## jochen68 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Boah, wann hört die Fresserei denn endlich auf? |rolleyes
Nochmal Reste vom Feste, nochmal Knödel, Rotkohl, Ente, Filet, Gratin. Jetzt noch Silvester überleben. Rülpssss.


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Boah, wann hört die Fresserei denn endlich auf? |rolleyes
> Nochmal Reste vom Feste, nochmal Knödel, Rotkohl, Ente, Filet, Gratin. Jetzt noch Silvester überleben. Rülpssss.



;-))

Silvester kommt der Grill wieder an:vik:


----------



## Zico (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jo 

@Nobbi 1962

hier im Rhein-Main Gebiet wirds warm ..so ca. +13 Grad.
Da kann ich dann in kurzer Grill-Büx losllegen :m
Geplant sind ...Varianten vom Lamm und Filet Steak.
Sowie das übliche ..sprich Kartoffelwurst und das ein oder
andere Schwenksteak.

Guten Rutsch


----------



## honeybee (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ;-))
> 
> Silvester kommt der Grill wieder an:vik:



Jahhaaaaaaa hier auch...:m


----------



## daci7 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hier auch #6
Da ja jeder weiß wie geil Sylvester hier in der Stadt ist haben wir uns eine Bude am See in der Uckermark gemietet.
Dutch Oven + Grill + Bier + Winterhechte.
Ick freu mir!


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ick freu mich auf bilder:m
ihr beckommt auch welche.

#6


----------



## honeybee (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Hier auch #6
> Da ja jeder weiß wie geil Sylvester hier in der Stadt ist haben wir uns eine Bude am See in der Uckermark gemietet.
> Dutch Oven + Grill + Bier + Winterhechte.
> Ick freu mir!




Ohhh Dutch Oven......ich bin gar nicht neidisch 

Ich muss morgen, spätestens Samstag, noch Eierlikör machen. Das ist so bischen Entschädigung für kein Dutch Oven:g


----------



## Hering 58 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ohhh Dutch Oven......ich bin gar nicht neidisch
> 
> Ich muss morgen, spätestens Samstag, noch Eierlikör machen. Das ist so bischen Entschädigung für kein Dutch Oven:g



Macht meine Frau auch jedes Jahr.:q:q


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

;-))

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LBQNatr4HU


----------



## daci7 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich glaub ich hab noch nie selbst gemacht Eierlikör getrunken - ist das viel besser als das fertige Zeug?
Falls ja, muss ich wohl mehr Bier trinken um mich drüber weg zu trösten


----------



## honeybee (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Macht meine Frau auch jedes Jahr.:q:q



Letztes Jahr hatte ich 70 Eier verarbeitet......wird dieses jahr sicherlich nicht weniger werden :q


----------



## honeybee (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab noch nie selbst gemacht Eierlikör getrunken - ist das viel besser als das fertige Zeug?
> Falls ja, muss ich wohl mehr Bier trinken um mich drüber weg zu trösten



Also wir haben mal den Test gemacht. Erst selber gemachten getrunken und dann welchen aus dem Handel. Und keinen billigen.

Der gekaufte schmeckte wie blanke Chemie |rolleyes


----------



## daci7 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> [...]
> Der gekaufte schmeckte wie blanke Chemie |rolleyes



Wie meistens, traurig eigentlich ... Also muss ich mich wohl oder übel trösten |supergri
Naja - ich pack mal das Auto!
#h


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr hatte ich 70 Eier verarbeitet......wird dieses jahr sicherlich nicht weniger werden :q



7 eigelb


----------



## honeybee (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> 7 eigelb



Das lohnt doch nicht.....70 müssen es schon sein. (oder mehr)


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das werden ja 10 lieter;-))

ich hau mir mal ein paar Sardinen rein.


----------



## honeybee (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Das werden ja 10 lieter;-))
> 
> ich hau mir mal ein paar Sardinen rein.



Naja, die sind aber auch schnell alle.
Irgendwie riechen das immer alle, wenn ich welchen gemacht habe :q


----------



## Welpi (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Irgendwie riechen das immer alle, wenn ich welchen gemacht habe :q



Dann waren die Eier aber nimmer so ganz frisch....[emoji16]


----------



## honeybee (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Welpi schrieb:


> Dann waren die Eier aber nimmer so ganz frisch....[emoji16]



:vik: ja der war gut


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

..da brauchen wir abba bald mal eine planmäßige Anweisung..

rezept.


----------



## honeybee (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ..da brauchen wir abba bald mal eine planmäßige Anweisung..
> 
> rezept.



Here we go

Rezept reicht für 6 Flaschen
- 32 Eigelb
- 4 Packungen Puderzucker
- 4 Packungen Kaffeesahne 10% (340ml)
- 4 Päckchen Vanillezucker
- 1 Flasche Prima Sprit (69,9%)

Eigelb in eine große Schüssel geben und den Puderzucker - ganz wichtig- über eine feines Sieb einstreuen und schaumig rühren. Die Kaffeesahne dazu geben und den Prima Sprit sehr langsam unterrühren.
Das ganze etwas setzen lassen (sonst hat man nur halb volle Flaschen) und in Flaschen umfüllen.

Man kann auch 4-6 Eigelb mehr nehmen und dafür den Prima Sprit etwas reduzieren.

By the Way......Frieda hat panische Angst vor Silvester (schlechte Erfahrung im Welpenalter). 
Sie bekommt am Silvesterabend alle 3 Stunden einen Teelöffel Eierlikör. Da ist sie etwas entspannter  (kleiner Tip vom Tierarzt)


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ein Danke Honey,

man lernt nie aus.

Prima Sprit noch nie gehört, ich muß morgen mal einkaufen fahren   ...  auch was  zum draufpacken für den Grill.

Mal gucken ob Pauli schussfest ist (9 Monate alt)


----------



## Franky (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Nobbi:
Primasprit ist noch ein Relikt der Ostalgie  :q
Ich empfehle Weingeist vom Kessler


----------



## honeybee (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> @ Nobbi:
> Primasprit ist noch ein Relikt der Ostalgie  :q
> Ich empfehle Weingeist vom Kessler


 #6
Den Weingeist musst Du aber strecken.....


----------



## sprogoe (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Den Weingeist musst Du aber strecken.....



Nach dem Weingeist mußt Du Dich strecken!

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Kauli11 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> #6
> Den Weingeist musst Du aber strecken.....



Bloss nicht strecken. #d

Kann Frieda noch besser schlafen. :m

#h


----------



## Jose (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

"primasprit" klingt irgendwie nach letzter verteidigungslinie der SEDeppen.

also: wieviel umdrehungen hat der?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> "primasprit" klingt irgendwie nach letzter verteidigungslinie der SEDeppen.
> 
> also: wieviel umdrehungen hat der?




http://www.igfd.org/?q=primasprit

viel Spaß|sagnix


----------



## Jose (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> http://www.igfd.org/?q=primasprit
> 
> viel Spaß|sagnix




erstaunlich, wieviel mühe sich manche leute machen, so nen post zu schalten.

einfache % angabe wärs gewesen.

für sowas kenn ich ne nelke


----------



## honeybee (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> einfache % angabe wärs gewesen.



Heeeeeerbert......
Steht doch alles im Rezept 


> - 1 Flasche Prima Sprit (69,9%)


----------



## Jose (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sorry an alle. 15 std renovierung leert das hirn und verhindert rezepte-lesen.


*schick mich ne flasche #6*


----------



## honeybee (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> *schick mich ne flasche #6*



Prima Sprit oder Eierlikör? :q
Mit DHL?|muahah:


----------



## Jose (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

na, selber machen möcht ich schon.
...allerdings, zum vergleich.... hmmm :g

DHL natürlich, die schaffen wunder  :vik:


----------



## honeybee (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also schicke ich 1 Flasche PrimaSprit und eine kleine fertigen Eierlikör?

Muss ich wissen, muss morgen Zutaten kaufen fahren. Habs heute nicht mehr geschafft


----------



## Jose (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja Ja Ja




(und KtoNo per PN, subito, bitte)


----------



## honeybee (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> Ja Ja Ja
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Subito, Subito, Subito.......|bigeyes

Erstmal muss ich das Stöffchen haben :q


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da machst mal kurz nen mittags-slaf da wird schon wieder gedealt hinterm rücken

;-)))


----------



## honeybee (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Noch nix gedealt.......muss erstmal einkaufen morgen (wird bestimmt nix los sein|evil und dann paar Flaschen Eierlikör machen. Dringenst :q

Und Du Nobbi, Du kannst auch irgend etwas anderes hochprozentiges nehmen. Ich kenne Leute, die machen Eierlikör mit Rum.

Bei normalen Trinkalkohol muss Du erst mischen um ein gescheites Verhältnis heraus zu bekommen. Ich hatte auch schon mal mit einem 5L Kanister geliebäugelt. Aber naja.....
Ich kommt schon bei 70 Eigelb an die Kapazitätsgrenze. Gefäßtechnisch und Rührtechnisch.

Man flachste letztes Jahr schon, es wäre bei der Menge wohl besser, einen Maurerkübel und ein Rührwerk zu nehmen....ich hatte echt geschwitzt....ich hatte zuviel gemacht :q und musste zwischenlagern in Eimern


----------



## pennfanatic (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wir haben früher Alkohol aus der Apotheke gekauft!
96%.
Kriegste heute nicht mehr!


----------



## honeybee (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Wir haben früher Alkohol aus der Apotheke gekauft!
> 96%.
> Kriegste heute nicht mehr!



Doch ist kein Problem

Geht natürlich auch in kleineren Gebindegrößen


----------



## Franky (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> #6
> Den Weingeist musst Du aber strecken.....



Nee, bloß nicht strecken!!! Nur weniger...
Je höher der Alkoholgehalt, desto besser der Geschmack im Nachhinein. Wir haben mal "aufgesetzten" aus Johannis- und Brombeeren gemacht. Einen Teil mit Vodka (40%), den anderen mit 96% Weingeist. Den 96er haben wir hinterher (also nachdem fertig) auf 40% (mit Tabelle) runtergedrosselt, so dass der Alkoholgehalt in beiden identisch sein sollte (ca. 28 - 32%). Die Vodkamischung war nur weniger fruchtig als die Weingeistmischung. Liegt wohl daran, dass der hohe Alkoholgehalt mehr/besser Frucht "löst"...
Ich schau mal, ob ich irgendwo "mein" Klötenkömrezept noch finde. Das ist mit dem 96er...

Tante Edit
Hier isset
Eierlikör R&R

Ca. 1 l
•	12 Eier (M)
•	150 ml Weingeist (96%)
•	250 ml Kaffeesahne (20%)
•	200 ml Sahne
•	1 Packung Puderzucker
•	1 Vanilleschote

1.	Puderzucker in Schüssel sieben
2.	Eier reinschlagen
3.	Vanillemark reingeben
4.	Alles schaumig rühren
5.	Kaffeesahne und Sahne dazugeben, gut durchrühren
6.	Weingeist unterrühren
Varianten: zus. Ca 10 cl Rum (also „Aromatisator“) unterrühren…
In heiss ausgespülte Flaschen einfüllen, kühl lagern. Ca 1 Woche „ziehen“ lassen. 3 – 4 Wochen haltbar… (theoretisch).


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wie versprochen, ein kleiner Erefahrungsbericht:
Ochsenbäckchen Sous Vide.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

IMG_20171223_140040.jpg (213,2 KB)


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jau - Ansage..:
Stück Fleisch!

Franz war da, der brauchte Milch in Kaffee - bevor ich nu nen 3/4 Liter wegschütte, brat ich gerade nebenher Flädle...


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

IMG_20171225_101428.jpg (91,4 KB)
 IMG_20171226_125412.jpg (198,8 KB)


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sehn geil aus - wo kriegste aber da die Schmorsoß her??


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich hab die Bäckchen nicht wie im Rezept 72 Std., sondern auf Empfehlung nur 16 Std. sous vide gegart. Das Fleisch war butterzart und köstlich.
Ochsenbäckchen müssen vorher ordentlich pariert werde, da fällt ne Menge an Sehnen, Haut und Fett an, daraus hab ich dann zusammen mit Wurzelgemüse und 3 Markknochen eine traumhaft leckere Soße gezaubert. In dieser Soße ließ ich die Bäckchen vorm servieren noch ne halbe Std ziehen. 
Ich reichte dazu bunte Möhren und wegen der vielen Soße (Achtung Thomas) schwäbisches Tofu auch Schbädsle genannt.
Ich rate dringend davon ab, Reste der Bäckchen aufzubewahren. Sie unterliegen einem unerklärlichem Schwund, als wenn die Dinger sich in Luft auflösen, einfach futsch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

GEIL!!!! 

Danke für Erklärung (wir kriegen sie alle mit Schbädsle!!)


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die sous vide Temperatur betrug 69 Grad, gerade genug, um das Collagen zu denaturieren.
Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich begeistert bin. Das Fleisch hat ein Aroma und eine Konsistenz, das ist unbeschreiblich. Dazu die mit Port abgelöschte Soße:l


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Soß muss....
;-))))


----------



## sprogoe (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Ca. 1 l
> •    12 Eier (M)
> •    150 ml Weingeist (96%)
> •    250 ml Kaffeesahne (20%)
> ...



Frank,
was mich verwundert, kommen in den Likör nicht nur die Eigelbe? Oder kann man zusammen mit dem Eiweiß Pfannkuchenteig machen, mit lecker Schnapsgeschmack.:q

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Franz war da, der brauchte Milch in Kaffee - bevor ich nu nen 3/4 Liter wegschütte, brat ich gerade nebenher Flädle...


...und dazu gabs dann Schweinsgulasch (mit schön Schmand drin)


----------



## Kochtopf (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gab's die auch für Franz oder duldest du keine guten Esser an deiner Tafel?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab die erst gemacht, als er wieder weg war und mir die Milch wieder in die Hände fiel..

Ich glaub, Franz kann sich über meine Verpflegung für ihn nicht beschweren...


----------



## Franky (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Frank,
> was mich verwundert, kommen in den Likör nicht nur die Eigelbe? Oder kann man zusammen mit dem Eiweiß Pfannkuchenteig machen, mit lecker Schnapsgeschmack.:q
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Nee, man kann den auch mit ganze Eiers machen. Die Menge ist auf die 150 ml Weingeist abgestimmt...


----------



## Kochtopf (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Beim wiederbefüllen des heimischen Kühlschranks nach einmonatiger Abwesenheit fiel mir ein bezauberndes Bündchen Mairüblein in die Klauen. Eine gab es pur, die anderen beiden mit einem Stich Butter und etwas Salz aus der Pfanne angebräunt. Frühlingsfeeling total


----------



## sprogoe (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke Frank,
aber kann man sich mit 150 ml Weingeist auf 1 L Gesammtmasse einen antüddeln?

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Kochtopf (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Müssten knapp 15% sein. Das langt sicher


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das muss dann über die Menge gehen prost

aber mit 200ml ist er haltbarer


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bringt doch immer noch Spaß iner Küche den Pfannekuchen zu wenden;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich will heute abend versuchen ne Tüte Chips aufzumachen, die dann für 3 Abend reichen soll..............

Ob das gut geht??


----------



## sprogoe (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Tüte schon, aber die Chips?|kopfkrat


----------



## sprogoe (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Müssten knapp 15% sein. Das langt sicher




Als Kinderpunsch?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wilhelm schrieb:


> *Nein,denn du bist süchtig!!!#q*
> Hier deine Entschuldigung::m http://www.fr.de/wissen/hunger-nach-salz-warum-chips-suechtig-machen-a-789910 :g


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

noch 28ig einhalb stünchen und was ist mit Berliner.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hat schon was - aber da bin ich ehrlich:
Lieber fertig kaufen (Berliner/Krapfen/Pfannkuchen)

Zu viel Arbeit und ich krieg sie kaum besser selber hin wie frisch ausgebacken vom Bäcker..


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

unser bäcker in kaki macht die noch mit erdbeerfüllung, nicht mit meerfrucht und senf;-))

und die schwarzen waffeln - ein lecker


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6#6#6


----------



## honeybee (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fertig....


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ja abba lecker honey,

nicht geschaft heute, mache ich ostern.

eingekauf ja...lecker für den grill.....sogar fast alles    -30%

lamm-lachs und karree

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wer auch Silvester und Neujahr arbeiten muss, der hat sich auch ein opulenteres Frühstück verdient.

Salat von gebratenem Speck, Wurst, Tomaten und Rucola mit Balsamico und Olivenöl, mit selbst gebackenem Brot


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mhh, sieht lecker aus, Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wars ;-)))


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mein Sylvesteressen
Heringssalat
500 g Matjes in Würfel geschnitten, 1 süßlicher Apfel gewürfelt, 1 Mandarine, 1 kleine Packung gekochte Eismeergarnelen, ein paar gewürfelte Kornichons, 1/8 L Sahne , 2 -3 Esslöffel Honig.
Dazu kleine gequellte Kartoffeln.


----------



## Michael.S (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Super einfaches Smoothie Rezept: 150g Ananas, 100g Spinat, 80g Wirsing, 1 Stück Ingwer, alles wegkippen, Bier aufmachen. Fertig!


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hab auch die ersten lecker-reien in gange.


----------



## iGude (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Michael.S schrieb:


> Super einfaches Smoothie Rezept: 150g Ananas, 100g Spinat, 80g Wirsing, 1 Stück Ingwer, alles wegkippen, Bier aufmachen. Fertig!



Smoothie ... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhpd74NcIuc


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

vorab noch eine kleine schweinerei........vom 57 weber............die kleinen drei für einsfünzig ;-))


----------



## sprogoe (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Seit 0.30 Uhr Schweinerei gemacht für heute Abend; Pulled Pork aus dem Slow Cocker.
2,3 kg Schweinenacken gewürzt und 3 Tage im Vakuum mariniert, rundum angebraten und 13,5 Std. im Slow Cocker gegart.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hab es hin-bekommen  iwie  ein grillmuster aufen va grillrost


----------



## jochen68 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Racettegrill, Baguette, Soßen, Vino. Guten Rutsch!  Bei uns müsste es gut Schwimm heissen, so wie das pladdert ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Als Mitternachtssnack ist scharfer Karamellbauch im Ofen.............


----------



## Franky (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Raclette bis zum abwinken... Kannichmehr........


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

weichei - einer geht noch einer geht noch...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Raclette, puh, war einfach mal wieder zu viel!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Als Mitternachtssnack ist scharfer Karamellbauch im Ofen.............


abkühlen lassen - geniessen


----------



## Welpi (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Boah....der schaut legger aus [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oh man, da könnt ich ja doch schon wieder.|bigeyes

Nachtisch geht ja angeblich immer! :q


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

na abba,
da kommen aber bilder.#6#6#6

fehlen noch silberzwiebel und der igel


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und als "Dessert" Flädle mit Gsälds danach ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

;-) marmelade


----------



## west1 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ;-) marmelade



Nein Schlecksel :q


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KJNeu9WMmA


----------



## hanzz (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei uns gabs heut Filet Wellington und grad zum Nachtisch Kartoffelsalat & Würstchen.:g

Guten Rutsch


----------



## Kochtopf (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei uns Königsberger Klopse - meine definitiv nicht Kochaffine Gattin hat sich den günstigen Rewe-Thermomix-Bastard schenken lassen und ihr ausprobieren. Hat gut geschmeckt; sie macht es glücklich und ich krieg essen ohne selber in der Küche stehen zu müssen. Win-Win


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mit kapern?


----------



## Kochtopf (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Alles andere würde gegen elementare Grundrechte verstoßen


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

guten rutsch 

pauli  bine  und ich


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> mit kapern?



Geht nur mit kapern!


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Geht nur mit kapern!


ich kaper immer andere schiffe


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> und ich krieg essen ohne selber in der Küche stehen zu müssen. *Win-Win*


Sicher???



Davon ab :
Gutes neuen Jahr an die Geniesser hier..


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nachen aufgewärmten  mal ein brunch;-))

essen muß man ja
büschen mit cocktail  sause  und meersalz


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

grill ist on


----------



## hanzz (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lasagne und Salat


----------



## ollidaiwa (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mein Senf zur Nudelwoche:

Biospaghetti mit Biohackfleischklößchen, Pilzen und Paprika.


----------



## ollidaiwa (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCfDp9MwxEA


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

haste die mit dem Boily-Roller gemacht ?


----------



## ollidaiwa (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

handgerollt und handgeschnitten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht lecker aus, das Ganze#6


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> sieht lecker aus, das Ganze#6


was olli da immer für bilder raus-haut ist der hammer

#6


----------



## ollidaiwa (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das Gute ist, dass man durchs Internet noch nichts schmecken kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab seit 4 Tagen Schweinenacken in Gewürzöl liegen, den gibts heute mit Kartoffelsalat.

Da ich dazu Fleischbrühe brauche, auch noch etwas Sauerbratensoße von den Feiertagen über habe, habe ich gleich fürs Wochenende noch Saure Leber gekocht...

Bilder kommen, wie ich mal Zeit hab...


----------



## Jose (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so, 15 std/tag-maloche seit 1. weihnachtstag gestern 21:00 beendet.
fettigpizza überstanden.
jetzt bourbon statt schmerzmittel und neue baustelle :m

1,5 kg jungbulle und 700g rosa schwein niedrig...


----------



## bombe20 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was soll es werden, Jose? Gulasch?


----------



## Jose (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

keine ahnung :m

bock auf fleisch
bock auf mal wieder in küche
bock auf scharfe kruste
bock auf einfach angenehmst satt.
die brocken sind jetzt scharf angebraten im gusseisernen ohne alles im ofen bei 80-90°.

fertig evtl. so 21:30, bin ja spät essen jetze gewohnt.

will kein lecker-sterne-essen, will lecker fleisch satt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

abba auch lecker

:m


----------



## Jose (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und schon fertig. neid :m

ich rette mich bis fettig mit rest von gestern, dosenlinsen mit frischer zwiebel und selbstgekaufter mettwurst.


----------



## pennfanatic (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

José, lecker!
So mag ich das!


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> José, lecker!
> So mag ich das!


und der teller-rand ist auch noch sauber.

 ;-))


----------



## Franky (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nobbi und Jose - ihr könnt mich mal!!!!!!
Und zwar beide!!!!!!

Zum Essen einladen!!!! :q:q:q
Lecker Naggenkotelett und Kartüffels, Erbseln und Wurzn - mit Soß! Und vorweg Herbis Linsen met Wurscht! :m


----------



## pennfanatic (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wo findet das statt?


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

komm komm      ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hab seit 4 Tagen Schweinenacken in Gewürzöl liegen, den gibts heute mit Kartoffelsalat.


büdde (heiss und kurz gegart (230 ca. 2 1/2 h)


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Franky wir müssen mal Thomas besuchen.

wohnmobil in planung  und pauli kommt auch mit.


----------



## Welpi (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


>



Wie geil [emoji7].... wobei mir zur Not der Kartoffler mit Soss scho reichen tät [emoji16]


----------



## Franky (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Franky wir müssen mal Thomas besuchen.
> 
> wohnmobil in planung  und pauli kommt auch mit.



#6#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Welpi schrieb:


> Wie geil [emoji7].... wobei mir zur Not der Kartoffler mit Soss scho reichen tät [emoji16]


Bin Carnivore - Fleisch isch scho ok..
:g:g:g
:q:q:q


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bist und bleibst unser koch im AB 

1Stern

2018


----------



## elranchero (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht gut aus Thomas...

Aber der Griff nach den Sternen [emoji92] musst du entscheiden 

Hauptsache schmeckt, und das schmeckt...[emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Es soll ja Menschen geben die die schön durchzogenen Schichten im oberen Bereich verschmähen würden,

Banausen sind das[emoji848]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Es soll ja Menschen geben die die schön durchzogenen Schichten im oberen Bereich verschmähen würden,
> 
> Banausen sind das[emoji848]


Bruder im Geiste


----------



## Jose (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Es soll ja Menschen geben die die schön durchzogenen Schichten im oberen Bereich verschmähen würden,
> 
> Banausen sind das[emoji848]
> 
> ...


echt, was kennst du für leute, ts ts ts


----------



## elranchero (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Man hörte ja mal davon, das es sie gibt glaube ich nicht wirklich....[emoji848]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Mein Senf zur Nudelwoche:
> 
> Biospaghetti mit Biohackfleischklößchen, Pilzen und Paprika.



...man Olli, ist ja ok mit überall Bio...
Deine Bilder wieder mal super.....aber hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=263978&d=1514895150

machste mich unsicher.....

"aus kontrolliert ökologischem Anbau"  ?? |muahah:
Spaghetti  ??? |uhoh:
Alter, ich glaube , ich sollte wirklich aufhören so viel zu saufen |bigeyes


----------



## Jose (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so, bin gerade nochmal ausm bette, weil die fleischbollen nach mir gerufen haben.
war das erste mal niedrigtemp, muss verbessert werden, aber war brutalst PUR: keine Gewürze, kein salz, nix, noch nicht mal öl oder flüssigkeit.
tier isst tier. #6


----------



## Franky (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> ...man Olli, ist ja ok mit überall Bio...
> Deine Bilder wieder mal super.....aber hier
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=263978&d=1514895150
> ...



Ist der Spaghettibaum noch nicht in Berlin heimisch? Wächst meist neben dem verganen Bockwurstbusch :m


----------



## exil-dithschi (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mal was leichtes nach der völlerei.


----------



## Jose (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wat 'n wetter..., gerade 3 tage alt das jahr und schon frieren anne füße...
das war ja die ansage von #*11389*



 

schieb ich noch ein um einiges geschmälerte bildchen nach.
pü gibts dazu 

was ich total super an stundenlangem niedrigtemperaturkochen finde ist: endlich warm in der küche, ganz ohne hzg #6


----------



## elranchero (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute nochmal im Rahmen bleiben 

Ich sage euch echt geiler Salat Avocadomix...Scheiss 









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

die pinenkerne waren abba.  lecker

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxyfZREaUIw


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Ist der Spaghettibaum noch nicht in Berlin heimisch? Wächst meist neben dem verganen Bockwurstbusch :m



Dankeschön, hab den in Berlin noch nicht gesehen #c
...Baum ist gut, dachte schon, ich muss mich bücken wie bei den Bohnen 

Liebe hungrige Grüße :q


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Jose
ja, das sieht sehr gut aus ! Niedrig ist schon super, kann ich zu Hause leider nicht, Gasherd ohne Oberhitze, minimale Temperatur bei etwa 160°
.... Also, Neid !!!


----------



## ollidaiwa (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist der Spaghettibaum noch nicht in Berlin heimisch? Wächst meist neben dem verganen Bockwurstbusch :m

_ "aus kontrolliert ökologischem Anbau"  ?? |muahah:
Spaghetti  ??? |uhoh:
Alter, ich glaube , ich sollte wirklich aufhören so viel zu saufen |bigeyes_


_---------------------------------------------------------------------_


_*Ach ja..... und was ist das bitte???*
_


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

oh, ein mediteraner Rosmarienspagettibaum.


----------



## Franky (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Ist der Spaghettibaum noch nicht in Berlin heimisch? Wächst meist neben dem verganen Bockwurstbusch :m
> 
> _ "aus kontrolliert ökologischem Anbau"  ?? |muahah:
> Spaghetti  ??? |uhoh:
> ...



Olli, Du Schummler |uhoh:|uhoh: - mit Essen spielt man nich #d#d
:q:q


----------



## Surf (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so n Baum hab ich dem Nachbar nach der durchzechten Nacht auch mal gestaltet ....


----------



## jochen68 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sauerkrautauflauf...


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute auch Sauerkraut.
noch reste von 2017

heut vormittag noch arme ritter


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sauerkraut - könnt ich auch mal wieder....

Verwandelt mich zwar immer in ne Biogasfabrik, aber gutes Sauerkraut ist nur geil..


----------



## Franky (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Heute auch Sauerkraut.
> noch reste von 2017
> 
> heut vormittag noch arme ritter



Sauerkraut Bratwurst und Pü..... mjammmmmm


----------



## elranchero (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schweinefilet mit Pestomantel im Blätterteig 





Hier noch ungeschlachtet






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

abgewandeltes Wellington - gut gebraten!
Super!


----------



## elranchero (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja diese Woche kein Rind beim Dealer verfügbar[emoji848]

Die demiglace habe ich mir gespart[emoji12]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Welpi (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Sauerkrautauflauf...



Sehr geil! Hab ich mir gleich für morgen Mittag terminiert, guter Tipp  [emoji106]


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Die demiglace habe ich mir gespart



Do binne Schwoob:
Oooohne Soooß nigs loos...


----------



## elranchero (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also...lass dem Schwab sein Soooss...

...Umfrage wer hat braune Sooss portioniert im TK...

Antwort ist nicht überraschend...Thomas 

Sollte ich mir eigentlich auch angewöhnen [emoji9]

Nee ohne Scherz war mir Zuviel Gemach heute...aber ich gelobe Besserung 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Soooß scheint mir die einzige möglichkeit schbädsle runter zu kriegen.

eben: "Oooohne Soooß nigs loos..."


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> ...Umfrage wer hat braune Sooss portioniert im TK...
> 
> Antwort ist nicht überraschend...Thomas



Logo!!
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Jose (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich denk, der schlüssel zum verständnis von thomas liegt irgendwie in der kehrwoche.

komm ins rheinland, be free :m


----------



## elranchero (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kehrwoche 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Achtung...
find your freedom in Baden 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kommt da bei der kehrwoch alles in die soooß...???.........wie bei uns alles beim bäcker in die rumkugel.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Olli
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4772746&postcount=11419
das ist ja nun mal absolut geil, Dankeschön :vik:

Ja, es ist schön hier....
Wenn ich doch nur nicht diesen ständigen Hunger hätte   |gr:


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Surf schrieb:


> so n Baum hab ich dem Nachbar nach der durchzechten Nacht auch mal gestaltet ....



...Du Ferkel ...;+


----------



## ollidaiwa (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

deftiges Winteressen:

Milchreis mit Früchten.

Bei Lidl gibt es Erdbeeren.
Bestimmt Bio.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Meine Hauptdarsteller heute :m


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=264063&d=1515156119

Kartoffeln aus dem Glas ??? 
Bei dem Gedanken muss ich mich schütteln#d#d|uhoh:


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=264063&d=1515156119
> 
> Kartoffeln aus dem Glas ???
> Bei dem Gedanken muss ich mich schütteln#d#d|uhoh:


Linda liegt im Schuppen!

hab ich auch immer gedacht................abba iner bratpfanne mit zucker und paniermehl iner pfanne schawenck werden die klein ********r schön kanusperich;-))


----------



## pennfanatic (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Iiiiii' mit Zucker?


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

;-)))  ich wußte doch da kommt noch was;-)))


----------



## elranchero (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bitte bedenken das die industriell geschälten Kartoffeln in Natronlaugen eingeweicht werden um dann relativ einfach mechanisch geschält zu werden 

Merkst du an der gelberen Farbe und einer leicht schleimigen Oberfläche 

...muss ich nicht haben, hol die Linda rein [emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die aus dem glas taugen als karpfenköder wenn man vorsichtig auswirft aber sonst... brrr


----------



## elranchero (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute mal Studentenküche mit etwas mehr Aufwand umgesetzt 











Béchamel zum verschließen 






Grand Pardano zum ganz verschließen 

Guten Appetit...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das hat der elranchero fein gemacht #6


konserven-nobbi  geht auch noch (not kennt kein gebot)

aber ollis milchreis - kann das wort kaum schreiben - PIMP das: NUR erdbeeren, kein _milchreis und keine schbä..._. 

büdde


ich muss planänderung bekannt geben, wird kulinarisch jedenfalls kein täubchen wochenende - war metro - 6 kg kning-schenkel an bord - das 6te passte leider  leider  nicht mehr ins TK-fach.
muss ich arme socke schon wieder kning am sonntag...
auch ein schweres schicksal :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ist ja auch nur zwei bis drei tage einmal im Jahr

mit zucker:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ist ja auch nur zwei bis drei tage einmal im Jahr
> 
> mit zucker:m



der von Lüders ist ja top, aber mit süßen Kartoffeln werde ich nicht warm. Aber ein top Essen. Wo ist die Schweinebacke?


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> der von Lüders ist ja top, aber mit süßen Kartoffeln werde ich nicht warm. Aber ein top Essen. Wo ist die Schweinebacke?



eine kleine scheibe liegt doch unten am tellerrand............

die haben so ühalbes kg ....kann ich mir doch nicht ganz aufen teller packen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> eine kleine scheibe liegt doch unten am tellerrand............
> 
> die haben so ühalbes kg ....kann ich mir doch nicht ganz aufen teller packen.



Hab ich doch glatt für Bauchfleisch gehalten. 

Morgen ist es dann noch besser#6

Jetzt bekomme ich wieder hunger, mal noch ne Frikadelle holen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Hab ich doch glatt für Bauchfleisch gehalten.
> 
> Morgen ist es dann noch besser#6
> 
> Jetzt bekomme ich wieder hunger, mal noch ne Frikadelle holen.



mache morgen nochmal bilder von denen ganzen schweinerreien;-))

abba sone frikadelle könnte ich jetzt auch schon wieder od.
nen döner hatte ich 2018 noch nicht.

man(n) hat immer hunger auf was nicht im haus ist|gr:


----------



## Jose (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> ...Jetzt bekomme ich wieder hunger, mal noch ne Frikadelle holen.



ey mann, der allabendliche schaixxx hier,  ständig noch was leckereres vor die nase und der gang zum frigo oder herd ist pawlowsch...

ich find, dass jeder hier unverantwortlich der fresserei zuarbeitende auch sein augenblickliches gewicht, alternativ seinen BMI schreibt.


ich fang mal an, vor weihnachten hatte ich nen BMI von 25,5 #6

da passen noch viele knings rein :m




aaaaber vossicht vooor fakenews :g


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

24,9

#h


----------



## Jose (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hahaha


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ey mann, der allabendliche schaixxx hier,  ständig noch was leckereres vor die nase und der gang zum frigo oder herd ist pawlowsch...
> 
> ich find, dass jeder hier unverantwortlich der fresserei zuarbeitende auch sein augenblickliches gewicht, alternativ seinen BMI schreibt.
> 
> ...




Über BMI rede ich nicht mal die Unwahrheit. 

Aber Knings machen eh nicht dick und gutes Essen ist identitätsstiftend auch für heimatlose.

Es sollten mehr Leute wie ihre Großeltern kochen, statt wie deren Idole zu reden, sonst gibt es bald nur Steckrüben.


----------



## Jose (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> ...Es sollten mehr Leute wie ihre Großeltern kochen, statt wie deren Idole zu reden, sonst gibt es bald nur Steckrüben.



eine der besten anmerkungen im AB.

respekt und danke


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> eine der besten anmerkungen im AB.
> 
> respekt und danke



Danke, da nicht für.


----------



## Kochtopf (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Es sollten mehr Leute wie ihre Großeltern kochen, statt wie deren Idole zu reden, sonst gibt es bald nur Steckrüben.



Was, wenn ich meiner "deutscheren" Oma glauben schenken darf, in den Nachkriegsjahren zumindest bei ihr durchaus Bestandteil beinahe sämtlicher Mahlzeiten war.

Ich kann leider keinen BMI angeben. Die Waage schimpft "Nur einzeln aufsteigen"


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Saure Leber vorgekocht für schnelles Essen übers Wochenende.
Sauerbratensoße war über, Fleischbrühe auch, Leber in Streifen, gut pfeffern und gut mehlieren, scharf anbraten und in Sieb für abfetten, in  Soße/Brühe, ide pikant mit Essig abgeschmeckt wird, aufkochen und kurz durchkochen lassen (KURZ, damit Leber nicht zäh wird), durch das mehlieren gibts schöne Bindung, dazu (was schonschd?) Schbädsle und Salad...


----------



## elranchero (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Saure Leber vorgekocht für schnelles Essen übers Wochenende.
> Sauerbratensoße war über, Fleischbrühe auch, Leber in Streifen, gut pfeffern und gut mehlieren, scharf anbraten und in Sieb für abfetten, in  Soße/Brühe, ide pikant mit Essig abgeschmeckt wird, aufkochen und kurz durchkochen lassen (KURZ, damit Leber nicht zäh wird), durch das mehlieren gibts schöne Bindung, dazu (was schonschd?) Schbädsle und Salad...
> 
> Sieht top aus...
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Reicht grade mal für mich ;-))))


----------



## schlotterschätt (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Endlich mal wieder Nierchen mit Quetsche.....#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Saure Nierle - haaaach ;-)


----------



## Franky (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gerade im Pott - Rotkohl für morgen... Jetzt noch im Keller, gleich im Pott - Kartoffeln für die morgigen Klöße... Warten im Kühlschrank auf morgige Zubereitung - Vilbeler XXL-Rouladen (ca. 400g/Stück)
Für's heutige Abendessen: Hähnsche, Gemüse, Reis und Kokosmilch mit "Thaicurry".... :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da will auch einer mit Genuss satt werden ;-))


----------



## Franky (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hab mich mal freiwillig für den Wochenendküchendienst gemeldet... :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bevors was Falsches gibt ;-)))
clever


----------



## elranchero (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mal freiwillig für den Wochenendküchendienst gemeldet... :m





Schlau dann sinkt die Gefahr Rohkostsalat mit homöopathischen Mengen von Hähnchenbrust serviert zu bekommen....[emoji56]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bombe20 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> bevors was Falsches gibt ;-)))
> clever


Bei meiner Frau gibt es dann auch immer zu wenig Fleisch und zu viel Gemüse. 

Aktuell habe ich Schaschlik für heute abend im Ofen. Dazu gibt es Kartoffelsalat.


----------



## JottU (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nach ner Woche auf Montage mit Essen auf niederem Nivea wegen Zeitmangel zu kochen, heute aufm Heimweg noch schnell 2kg Kassler abgestaubt. |supergri
Da wird der Essenplan meiner Holden für morgen umgeschmissen und ich mach morgen doch die Küchenschicht.


----------



## bombe20 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Alles alle!


----------



## elranchero (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wie viele wart ihr denn [emoji12]...?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Dorsch und so 






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

was für Soße ist das ? Krebs, Hummer, Krustentier oder irgendwas Safran/Paprika/Curryiges?


----------



## elranchero (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Guckst du hier 






Karkassen von den Garnelen mit Wurzelgemüse und Rose und Knoblauch und einen Hauch Tomatenmark das wars im wesentlichen ...[emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dachte ich mir, die Krustentiere, feinfeinfein..


----------



## bombe20 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Wie viele wart ihr denn [emoji12]...?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Sechs Kinder, sieben erwachsene.


----------



## elranchero (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ach Kapern auch, aber bitte wenig wegen bitteraroma, aber das ist dir ja bekannt...[emoji6]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Carnivorin:

[youtube1]ql3850HNyEY[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## elranchero (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> Sechs Kinder, sieben erwachsene.





Ok dann bin ich beruhigt, ich hatte schon gedacht 2-3 köpfige Familie 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Heute Dorsch und so
> 
> 
> 
> ...





elranchero schrieb:


> Guckst du hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...





unerträglich #6 und ne echte sauerei :g sowas zu posten, wenn alle läden schon geschlossen sind. 

tröste ich mich eben mit kning


----------



## zandertex (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

krebsbutter tuts auch!:m


----------



## elranchero (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei uns war heute Feiertag, aber der schlaue Badener fährt ins katholische Frankreich [emoji632] 

... vielleicht muss es denen mal einer sagen, das mit dem Feiertag 

...@jose 
Kommt nicht wieder vor 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aber häschen haben die da da auch sogar mit Innereien...ist das beste finde ich[emoji3]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> der schlaue Badener


So viel Widerspruch in 3 Worten ...
:g:g:g
:q:q:q
:vik:


----------



## elranchero (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also gut...

Der schlaue vertriebene aus dem Ruhrgebiet, welcher jetzt in B.... lebt 

Besser? [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel


----------



## Jose (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So viel Widerspruch in 3 Worten ...
> :g:g:g
> :q:q:q
> :vik:



ihr habt da wohl ein problem...

machste nen rheinländer schlau?
an den schbädsle kanns nicht liegen :m




nebenbei, ganz toll ist, wenn man schalotten balsamico machen will, die schalotten geschält sind und dann aus dem balsamico-fläschen nur staub kommt.
leben kann so anstrengend sein...


----------



## elranchero (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Überlagert [emoji9]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich habe kein Problem habe ja Ross und Reiter genannt 

@thomasch

Hascht sicher auch keinsch...gell 

Touche [emoji12]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ihr habt da wohl ein problem...
> 
> machste nen rheinländer schlau?
> an den schbädsle kanns nicht liegen :m
> ...





By the way...und ehrlich gemeint vorher schauen [emoji102] 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Überlagert [emoji9]...



ich interessiere mich ja für fremde völker, ihre lebensweise, ihren alltag - je fremder desto mehr.
ich glaub, ich weiß mehr über marsianer als über badenser (richtig?) und schwaben


im kontrast ist der rheinländer ein offenes buch :vik:,
ein flotter polyglotter eben. einzig mit nem dusseldorfer im schuh


----------



## elranchero (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich habe da 2,3, oder4 Fläschchen immer da...immer first in first out 

...dann funktioniert es


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mit "ihr" wart nicht ihr beiden gemeint, nur was schwaben gegen badener haben. versteht hier doch keiner, was sich da im nord-balkan tut.


nebenbei, hab  jetzt die restlich fleischbrocken und die schalotten zum kning getan. wird auch lecker, irgendswie...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Problem habe ja Ross und Reiter genannt
> 
> @thomasch
> 
> ...


alles gut


----------



## elranchero (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Düsseldorf 

...tief im Westen...wo die Sonne verstaubt...usw.

...wer wohnt schon in Düsssseldddooorf....

Und ich komme Aus Bochum...also passt [emoji56]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

thomas, klär uns auf: welche stammesfehden führt ihr?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

keine Fehden, nur Feststellungen


----------



## elranchero (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

NORD Balkan ist auch gut...wo ist das denn genau...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> alles gut





Alles gut [emoji4] 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> thomas, klär uns auf: welche stammesfehden führt ihr?





Keine Fehden...alles kuschelig ...gell 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> keine Fehden, nur Feststellungen




oooch, nu mach hier jetzt nicht auf lämmchen, alter zwillerich :m


----------



## Jose (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

meanwhile, kning ist fertig, verträgt sich gut mit rinds- und schweinebollen vom vorvortag und die schalotten
zwei pics

fällt evtl. auf: keine beilagen, kein gemüs.
ersteres um keinen zu verletzen, letzeres um zwischen zähnen knirschenden vitaminen zu entgehen.


----------



## angler1996 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> meanwhile, kning ist fertig, verträgt sich gut mit rinds- und schweinebollen vom vorvortag und die schalotten
> zwei pics
> 
> fällt evtl. auf: keine beilagen, kein gemüs.
> ersteres um keinen zu verletzen, letzeres um zwischen zähnen knirschenden vitaminen zu entgehen.



 seit 26.12. kein Karnicklel mehr, bin fast auf Entzug:m


----------



## Jose (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> seit 26.12. kein Karnicklel mehr, bin fast auf Entzug:m





sehr sympathisch #6

ich zieh mir jetzt nachtisch rein  - weihnachtsstollen.

kranke welt - am 23. gabs nix mehr zu kaufen, selbst für teuer nicht.

jetzt frinsel ich einen von zwei ausser metro, nachweihnacht, statt ???euro aber teuer jetzt das kilostück für 0,54 €


dafür kanste an den meisten raststätten noch nicht mal pinkeln gehen.


----------



## Franky (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Los geht's... :q


----------



## Franky (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Weiter im text.... :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jaaaa, könnt ich mit leben


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

seit gestern Abend 1,5 Kg Schweinebauch im Sous vide.
Das wird ein super Krustenbraten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hab vorher eine kleine Scheibe davon abgeschnitten, um eine gute Soße herstellen zu können.
Es wird Rosenkohl und Petersilienkartoffeln dazu geben


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dir bringen wir das mit Schbädsle auch noch bei ;-)))


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lieber Thomas,
Schbädsle und andere Tofu-Arten gibt es bei mir nur auf besonderen Wunsch und Vorbestellung. :g Da müssen schon Gegenleistungen kommen, die ein normaler Schwabe nie erbringen würde.
Wenn es sie dennoch mal gibt, dann aber selbst geschabt.|wavey:


----------



## elranchero (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tofu...ich kann nicht mehr


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Wenn es sie dennoch mal gibt, dann aber selbst geschabt.|wavey:


Mein Teig ist dazu zu fest (da hastes schon mit durchdrücken schwer genug..)..


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mein Teig ist dazu zu fest (da hastes schon mit durchdrücken schwer genug..)..



dann kannste auch fertige aus der Tüte nehmen,


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mein Teig ist dazu zu fest (da hastes schon mit durchdrücken schwer genug..)..



Ich fühl mich betrogen! Dachte unser Modellschwabe schabt nach alter Mütter Sitte... nix hält mehr! :c

Was hältst du als Koch von Spätzlewunder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> dann kannste auch fertige aus der Tüte nehmen,


ist was komplett anderes..
Sowohl von Zusammensetzung mit Mehl (und evtl. Dunst) und Grieß sowie vom Gewürz (Muskat immer dabei).

Ich mags halt kernig..

Und wenn Du, wie ich frühher mal bei einer Stelle, schon täglich mit den Stiften zusammen im Kipper von zwischen 100 - 300 Eier Spätzle geschabt hast, biste damit auch irgendwann durch ;-)))



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Was hältst du als Koch von Spätzlewunder?


nie ausprobiert, ganz normaler Drücker..


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wusst ichs doch, alles schon mal dargelegt:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Andal schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Aber es wird sicher noch ein Schwab sein Rezept beisteuern. |wavey:
> ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Soße fertig und sehr lecker.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und dann Kartoffeln schdadd Schbädsle ;-))))


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und dann Kartoffeln schdadd Schbädsle ;-))))



Hab ja schonmal hier Opas Knöpflepfanne beschrieben (Schwarzmeerschwaben) - da tummeln sich neben Schweinenacken auch Kartoffeln, Zwiebeln und Knöpfle (wobei das strenggenommen eher Mehlflecken sind, aber so wurde es die letzten 250 Jahre wohl überliefert oder den dortigen begebenheiten angepasst) - ich sehe in dem Gericht den brückenbauer zwischen Deutschland und den parasitären Bergvölkern aus dem süden *duckundrenn*


----------



## JottU (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kassler, Sauerkraut und Semmelknödel. 
Einfach satt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hab ja schonmal hier Opas Knöpflepfanne beschrieben (Schwarzmeerschwaben) - da tummeln sich neben Schweinenacken auch Kartoffeln, Zwiebeln und Knöpfle (wobei das strenggenommen eher Mehlflecken sind, aber so wurde es die letzten 250 Jahre wohl überliefert oder den dortigen begebenheiten angepasst) - ich sehe in dem Gericht den brückenbauer zwischen Deutschland und den parasitären Bergvölkern aus dem süden *duckundrenn*


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hab ja schonmal hier Opas Knöpflepfanne beschrieben (Schwarzmeerschwaben) - da tummeln sich neben Schweinenacken auch Kartoffeln, Zwiebeln und Knöpfle (wobei das strenggenommen eher Mehlflecken sind, aber so wurde es die letzten 250 Jahre wohl überliefert oder den dortigen begebenheiten angepasst) - ich sehe in dem Gericht den brückenbauer zwischen Deutschland und den parasitären Bergvölkern aus dem süden *duckundrenn*



Du meinst den Nordbalkan ?


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

IMG_20180107_152123.jpg (226,5 KB)
 IMG_20180107_105100.jpg (89,7 KB)
 IMG_20180107_152535.jpg (136,9 KB)


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich bin pappsatt, der war sooo was von lecker


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mit der kruste geht aber noch was mit ploppen.
12std vorher in salzwasser legen , würde das auch was bringen bei sous vide???

abba sonst ....her mit nem teller;-)))

#6


----------



## elranchero (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist mal wieder so weit Filet mit den üblichen Verdächtigen...





Nein keine schwäbischen Tofuflocken...

Ich wünsche allen einen schönen Restsonntag [emoji4]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich Rest saure Leber


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Reste vom Grünkohl mit Linda:m


----------



## elranchero (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Linda hat aber ein strählendes Lächeln [emoji16]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> mit der kruste geht aber noch was mit ploppen.
> 12std vorher in salzwasser legen , würde das auch was bringen bei sous vide???
> 
> abba sonst ....her mit nem teller;-)))
> ...



Mit kaltem Salzwasser bestreichen und etwas mehr Hitze,dann geht das auch mit sous vide.

Aber wo ist die Soße?


----------



## jochen68 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Na sowas - wie Brillendorsch Krustenbraten mit Rosenkohl ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Na sowas - wie Brillendorsch Krustenbraten mit Rosenkohl ;-)


jetzt wirds hier magisch - Essensübertragung ;-))


----------



## elranchero (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

That‘s magic and please think about the Differenz in km...do you belive?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da kommt noch was mit kning......da rammeln wir uns auch mal zusammen.

;-))


----------



## jochen68 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jetzt wirds hier magisch - Essensübertragung ;-))



... einer meiner Kumpel sagte einfach immer: "Zwei Doofe - ein Gedanke!"


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Du meinst den Nordbalkan ?





Testudo schrieb:


> Mit kaltem Salzwasser bestreichen und etwas mehr Hitze,dann geht das auch mit sous vide.
> 
> Aber wo ist die Soße?


Oder mit eiskaltem Bier
Mhm.....
Nörgelei- und Blutwertebedingt habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, das erste Halbjahr 2018 auf Fleisch zu verzichten. Fisch, ei und Milchprodukte gehen aber. Naja. Mein Frauchen wollte mir was gutes tun und hat Tofu gekauft. Also abtropfen lassen, mariniert und dann leicht mehliert mit Jemöös gebraten.
Na ja.

Fazit: Geh' mir weg mit deiner veganen Pampe


----------



## ralle (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das halbe Jahr ist doch ab morgen rum --- nach meinem Kalender


----------



## elranchero (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kassierer...aus Bochum die Band 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Oder mit eiskaltem Bier
> Mhm.....
> Nörgelei- und Blutwertebedingt habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, das erste Halbjahr 2018 auf Fleisch zu verzichten. Fisch, ei und Milchprodukte gehen aber. Naja. Mein Frauchen wollte mir was gutes tun und hat Tofu gekauft. Also abtropfen lassen, mariniert und dann leicht mehliert mit Jemöös gebraten.
> Na ja.
> ...



Kassierer hab ich auch ein paar mal gesehen, aber das Lied kannte ich noch nicht.

Tofu ist ja maximal eine Konsistenz, die kann wenn man es schön klein macht zu einem Ragout verkocht werden, da kommt der Geschmack von den anderen Zutaten.


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Naja grundsätzlich soll für Tofu gelten, dass man anfangs möglichst viel Flüssigkeit entzieht damit der Kram dann viel Geschmack annimmt. Vielleicht schaffe ich es noch Tofu lecker zuzubereiten aber ernsthaft dran glauben tue ich nicht; )


----------



## pennfanatic (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Letzten IT be!

Lieber gesundes gemüse!


----------



## pennfanatic (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oh ja Ei mit paniermehl!
Und schön gewürzt!


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Paniermehl und Ei finde ich einen wesentlich besseren Fleischersatz als Tofu. Mache ich mir gerne noch aus den Resten, die vom Schnitzelbraten übrig bleiben.


In welchen Verhältnis? Wie gewürzt? Hör das gerade zum ersten mal. Bzw lese


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da fällt mir ein, Inari Sushi, auch mit Tofu und sehr lecker#6


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ach Frank, mit genügend Wasabi und Sojasauce geht sicher alles, aber wenn ich Sushi essen will ist Tofu ganz sicher nicht interessant  aber danke für den tipp!


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gabs Nürnberger mit Blaukraut.


----------



## Jose (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> da kommt noch was mit kning......da rammeln wir uns auch mal zusammen.
> 
> ;-))



das macht ihr mal alleine gemeinsam :q


bei mir gabs kning - lecker wie immer, aber foto posten wär doch etwas langweilig


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

coool, die Kassierer ;-)


----------



## Welpi (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs Nürnberger mit Blaukraut.



Also Worscht können die Franken definitiv [emoji7]....die Krautwahl wäre hier bei uns zu Bratwürscht eher exotisch, aber trotzden lecker [emoji6]


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nochmal die Kassierer (danke an Saza):
Die wissen, von was sie singen, nicht nur beim antiveganen Song, wie ihn Kochtopf eingestellt hat:
[youtube1]kMzmM7F-Wio[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMzmM7F-Wio

Auch bei Getränken:
*Das Schlimmste ist, wenn das Bier alle ist*
[youtube1]I7hq88Z_Yq8[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7hq88Z_Yq8


----------



## Franky (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Welpi schrieb:


> Also Worscht können die Franken definitiv [emoji7]....die Krautwahl wäre hier bei uns zu Bratwürscht eher exotisch, aber trotzden lecker [emoji6]



Echd? Bradwurschd mit Rodkohl (und zusätzlich Kapü ) ist für mich von klein an auf nicht exodisch. Sauerkraud passd allerdings genauso! :m


----------



## bombe20 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Echd? Bradwurschd mit Rodkohl (und zusätzlich Kapü ) ist für mich von klein an auf nicht exodisch. Sauerkraud passd allerdings genauso! :m


Ich habe mal eine Zeit lang in Strausberg bei Berlin gewohnt. In der Kantine meines Arbeitgebers gab es ab und zu Milchreis mit Bratwurst. Das fand ich schon recht exotisch und habe dankend abgelehnt.


----------



## Franky (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Zeit lang in Strausberg bei Berlin gewohnt. In der Kantine meines Arbeitgebers gab es ab und zu Milchreis mit Bratwurst. Das fand ich schon recht exotisch und habe dankend abgelehnt.



Und das in der selbsternannten "Hauptstadt der Currywurst"??? Alter Verwalter - da hätte ich aber auch definitiv gepasst. Die arme Wurst....


----------



## kneew (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gab bei mir vorerst einen grünen Smoothie in der Bereitstellung - 1/2 Grüne Gurke,1/4 Stück Ingwer, 10x Datteln, handvoll Weizengras, und 1x Banane alles aufgefrischt mit 500ml Wasser.. 

Smoothies gibts jeden Tag bei mir sehr variabel.. 

Zum Mittag gab es, geräucherten Tofu mit Reis und gegartem Gemüse (1x Zucchini, 1x Fenchel, 2x Süßkartoffel, 1x Zwiebel, 2x Paprika und etwas Rotebete).. Als Soße -Sojajoghurt mit Senf und Agavendicksaft, Meersalz + Schwarz grober Pfeffer und etwas Zitronensaft mit 2 EL Dill (in dieser Variante kann man auch 'Vegan' Dill Soße machen für all die jenigen die nicht 'FETT' werden wollen im neuen Jahr... hehehe :vik:


----------



## elranchero (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oh...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so, 
balsamico schalotten "gekocht",
sahnemeerrettich zubereitet,
schnittlauchquark zubereitet,
grünzeug geschnibbelt und eingefroren (petersillich, möhren, schnittlauch, 'flühlingszwiebeln')
alles altersvorsorge :m

seit 1.5 std kning schlegel in niedrigtemperatur, ohne schbegg weil beim einkauf vergessen, dafür aber mit ner ganzen knofizwiebel, ästeweise rosmarin usw.

bin jetzt schon satt, vor allem nach #*11563*

und es ist noch so elend lang hin, bis es wieder "grüne soße" zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## daci7 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



kneew schrieb:


> Gab bei mir vorerst einen grünen Smoothie in der Bereitstellung - 1/2 Grüne Gurke,1/4 Stück Ingwer, 10x Datteln, handvoll Weizengras, und 1x Banane alles aufgefrischt mit 500ml Wasser..
> 
> Smoothies gibts jeden Tag bei mir sehr variabel..
> 
> Zum Mittag gab es, geräucherten Tofu mit Reis und gegartem Gemüse (1x Zucchini, 1x Fenchel, 2x Süßkartoffel, 1x Zwiebel, 2x Paprika und etwas Rotebete).. Als Soße -Sojajoghurt mit Senf und Agavendicksaft, Meersalz + Schwarz grober Pfeffer und etwas Zitronensaft mit 2 EL Dill (in dieser Variante kann man auch 'Vegan' Dill Soße machen für all die jenigen die nicht 'FETT' werden wollen im neuen Jahr... hehehe :vik:


Mein Beileid.


----------



## bombe20 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



kneew schrieb:


> ...


Neujahrsvorsätze oder deine ganz normale Ernährung?


----------



## jaunty_irl (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ignoriert die situation!


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich brate gerade zwei Eier mit Paniermehl.

Mal schaun was ihr Pimmocks mir empfohlen habt :m

Bin gespannt


----------



## wobbler68 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gibts hier nicht so was wie Jugendschutz!!!

So was wie von   kneew  beschrieben gehört doch schon zu den Biologischen Kampfstoffen.


----------



## elranchero (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Pollo fino mariniert und paniert mit lauwarmem Linsensalat und Mojo rojo 






Und jetzt mach ich mir noch ein Hopfensmoothie...[emoji848]

...sorry


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Und jetzt mach ich mir noch ein Hopfensmoothie...[emoji848]


das andere seht lecker aus - und den Hopfensmoothie fnd ich geil ;-))


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich brate gerade zwei Eier mit Paniermehl.
> 
> Mal schaun was ihr Pimmocks mir empfohlen habt :m
> 
> Bin gespannt



Jungs, leggor! :m :m :m

Danke! Anglerboard - wo die dicken Kerle wohnen 

Und das ist nur die  schuld dieses Threads!


----------



## elranchero (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> das andere seht lecker aus - und den Hopfensmoothie fnd ich geil ;-))





Ging nicht anders leider, wir sind hier schließlich im Kanibalen Thread[emoji56]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Carnivoren, nicht Kannibalen...
:g:g:g


----------



## Fruehling (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> ...Danke! Anglerboard - wo die dicken Kerle wohnen...



Möchtest Du darüber sprechen?


----------



## bombe20 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Möchtest Du darüber sprechen?


1,68m, 65kg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ihr habt echt ne Waage????????????


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Meine Waage sagt "immer nur eine Person drauftreten"


----------



## elranchero (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

180cm 72kg[emoji12]
Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische Männer 

...und wir werden unter notarieller Aufsicht nachwiegen [emoji6]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> 180cm 72kg[emoji12]
> Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische Männer
> 
> ...und wir werden unter notarieller Aufsicht nachwiegen [emoji6]


hab keine Waage, werde mir auch nie eine kaufen. 
1,87m


----------



## honeybee (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische *Männer *



Puuuuh....yeaaah ich bin raus :vik:


----------



## elranchero (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dann müssen wir es leider hochrechnen...gell


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

1,83m, >120kg 

Ich geh nen streifen Paprika essen...


----------



## honeybee (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> 1,83m, >120kg
> 
> Ich geh nen streifen Paprika essen...



|bigeyes machst Du Witze?


----------



## pennfanatic (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

War mal 187.
Hatte auch mal 130.


----------



## elranchero (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hab keine Waage, werde mir auch nie eine kaufen.
> 1,87m





Ich hab’s mal gerade gemacht...

Referenzgewicht wie beschrieben 

Also 72/180=0,4

0,4*187=74,8 kg

Passt schon....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja, ich esse gerade keine Paprika 
Ich hab das Glück recht breite Schultern zu haben und das sich alles gut verteilt, aber zufrieden bin ich nicht. Mit 105kg bspw. Wirke ich fast schon zierlich


----------



## honeybee (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> aber zufrieden bin ich nicht.



Du bist aber wenigstens ehrlich. Die meisten, die etwas mehr auf den Rippen haben, sagen ja immer das sie voll zufrieden sind und sich wohl fühlen.

Ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen, weil meine paar kg zuviel schon nervig sind |rolleyes


----------



## honeybee (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> 0,4*187=74,8 kg



OT Insider ein
"ich sage nur Laus"
OT Insider aus


----------



## Seifert (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Zeit lang in Strausberg bei Berlin gewohnt. In der Kantine meines Arbeitgebers gab es ab und zu Milchreis mit Bratwurst. Das fand ich schon recht exotisch und habe dankend abgelehnt.


Kommt mir so vor,wie Brathering mit Himbeersoße.....


----------



## elranchero (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Puuuuh....yeaaah ich bin raus :vik:





Ladies fragt man doch nicht...wäre nicht galant [emoji3]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## honeybee (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Ladies fragt man doch nicht...wäre nicht galant [emoji3]



Ich kann Dir sagen wie groß ich bin....:q
1,75m


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Du bist aber wenigstens ehrlich. Die meisten, die etwas mehr auf den Rippen haben, sagen ja immer das sie voll zufrieden sind und sich wohl fühlen.
> 
> Ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen, weil meine paar kg zuviel schon nervig sind |rolleyes


Ich war nie rank und schlank sondern immer eher ein Panzer. Hab auch damals Judo in der Klasse 90+ gekämpft und war da mit knapp 100 im relativen Mittelfeld der Klasse. Aber naja, stressiger Bürojob, abends dann keinen Bock und antrieb was zu machen, eine verhängnisvolle Liebe zu hochkalorischer Nahrung und Peng --> feede Ochs.
Regelmäßige Mahlzeiten und langsam essen wäre sicherlich ein Anfang, aber ich verzichte lieber erstmal auf Fleisch und Speck. Das was da ist schmeckt kalt so ätzend dass sich der Gang zum Kühlschrank nicht lohnt, das macht mir Hoffnung


----------



## honeybee (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> aber ich verzichte lieber erstmal auf Fleisch und Speck.



Fleisch kannst Du essen so viel Du willst.....
Abends einfach die Kohlenhydrate weglassen.
Lieber 2 schöne Hühnchenbrüste in die die Pfanne. Oder 3 oder 4.Noch 2 Eier dazu.....da bist Du satt

Und nicht zwischendurch "rumfressen".
Das Bier weglassen. Das hat über 200kcal pro halber Liter. Wein geht.

Ich weiß wovon ich rede|rolleyes 
Nach ein paar Tagen wirds ätzend und man bekommt Heißhunger. Da muss man eisern bleiben.

Und nicht so wie ich heute schön zum Griechen 
Das wirft wieder 2 oder 3 Tage zurück


----------



## elranchero (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir sagen wie groß ich bin....:q
> 
> 1,75m





Soll ich dann mal rechnen...[emoji4]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mit Gicht ist lowcarb so ne Sache  hatte ich wchon als ich deutlich leichter war bevor es heißt ich würde mich zu tode fressen - Genetik ist ein *********


----------



## pennfanatic (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Na wein ist auch nicht ohne


----------



## honeybee (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Soll ich dann mal rechnen...[emoji4]



Mach doch....
Schlechter als bei Thomas kanns ja nicht werden :vik:


----------



## honeybee (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit Gicht ist lowcarb so ne Sache



Geflügel geht aber bei Gicht
Gefährlich wird Schwein und Innereien und Bier.
Und das noch kombiniert, da bekommste Deine Gelenke ausm Eisbad nicht mehr raus


----------



## pennfanatic (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sehr schlimm ist Spargel und dann rotwein


----------



## hanzz (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

1,78 m und 79kg, ehemals 101kg.
Und ich ess trotzdem lecker und auch noch nach der Spätschicht in der Nacht :g


----------



## honeybee (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Probier mal Ziege. Meine Mutter hat auch Gicht, Schweinefleisch ist natürlich tabu, aber Ziegenfleisch verträgt sie sehr gut.



Mein LAG hat Gicht, Rheuma, ein Ileostoma und noch so paar Begleiterkrankungen.

Ziege, Schaf, Rind, Kaninchen, Geflügel, Fisch.....alles kein Problem. 
Sobald Schwein, geht es spätestens am nächsten Morgen mit den Schmerzen los.
Bis auf Kassler 2-3x im Jahr, gibt es bei uns kein Schwein.
Wenn wir braten, dann nimmt er irgendwas Geflügeliges oder Rind


----------



## pennfanatic (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schwein ist aber lecker......

Hämsche Met sure kappes !


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich kanm fleisch essen und in Maßen innereien, ich kann auch Bier trinken - ichsollte nur keine Ernährung auf basis von tierischem fett und eiweiß verfolgen  (eier und Milchprodukte ausgenommen), Hülsenfrüchte sind auch purinbomben, deswegen zum Glück auch nur mäßig viel tofu


----------



## honeybee (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Es ist so oder so bei jedem etwas anders ausgeprägt. 
Man muss selber viel probieren um klar zu kommen.

Und wenn man über die Stränge schlägt, weis man ja, das die Retourkutsche spätestens am nächsten Tag folgt.


----------



## daci7 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

1,86 und irgendwo um die 110 - je nach Stress/Zeit mal +/- 5kg.
100 wäre mMn ideal aber hey, einen Makel kann man ja haben


----------



## raubangler (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Sehr schlimm ist Spargel und dann rotwein



Deshalb lasse ich den Spargel auch immer weg....
Nur Rotwein und Käse reichen ja auch, um das Gewicht zu halten.

Und Ziegenfleisch?
Vor 4 Jahren hatte ich eine ganze Ziege zu Ostern auf dem Grill.
Mit Kopf und Schwanz.
Die sah am Ende aus wie ein angekokelter Straßenhund.
Das Fleisch hatten dann auch die Hunde gekriegt.
Das waren die einzigen, die sich nicht von der Optik hatten stören lassen....


----------



## Minimax (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kinners,
 manmanmanmanman, grämt euch doch nicht so.
*Tüchtig rauchen*, dann purzeln die Pfunde! Ein Schächtelchen Gauloises oder zwei am Tag, und bald seht ihr aus wie Kate Moss mit Dreitagebart! #6
 hg, 
 der schlanke Minimax


----------



## bombe20 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr habt echt ne Waage????????????


Meine Frau schon.


----------



## honeybee (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Minimax schrieb:


> Kinners,
> manmanmanmanman, grämt euch doch nicht so.
> *Tüchtig rauchen*, dann purzeln die Pfunde!



Da müsste man mich ja schlagen......
Fast 9 Monate Rauchfrei. Da wäre ich ja schön blöd, wieder anzufangen nur wegen dem Gewicht.


----------



## Minimax (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Da müsste man mich ja schlagen......
> Fast 9 Monate Rauchfrei. Da wäre ich ja schön blöd, wieder anzufangen nur wegen dem Gewicht.



..war auch nicht ganz ernstgemeint mein Vorschlag, weiterhin viel Erfolg bei der Rauchfreiheit oh, und von dem Dreitagebart wärest Du natürlich ausgenommen.


----------



## honeybee (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Minimax schrieb:


> oh, und von dem Dreitagebart wärest Du natürlich ausgenommen.



Wie großzügig doch du zu mir bist. Vielen Dank :q


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Minimax schrieb:


> ..war auch nicht ganz ernstgemeint mein Vorschlag, weiterhin viel Erfolg bei der Rauchfreiheit oh, und von dem *Dreitagebart* wärest Du natürlich ausgenommen.



Sicher? 
Seit 2011 rauchfrei, das waren auch paar kilo


----------



## honeybee (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sicher?
> Seit 2011 rauchfrei, das waren auch paar kilo



Klatscht glei *späßchen*
8kg warens bei mir bis jetzt |gr:

Aber woran liegts? Am zwischendurch rum gegesse.


----------



## Minimax (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Wie großzügig doch du zu mir bist. Vielen Dank :q



...hätte ich geschrieben "..bist Du als Dame ausgenommen.." hätt ich garantiert auch eine gelangt gekriegt hab Erbarmen mit einem einfachen Rumänienfahrer der seine Worte nicht zu setzen weiss#6


----------



## jochen68 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

|rolleyes





honeybee schrieb:


> Das Bier weglassen. Das hat über 200kcal pro halber Liter. Wein geht.



Wein geht leider auch nicht, da ist Energieträger Alkohol in über doppelter Menge drin ... #d Leider ... sich die Diät schön saufen iss leider gar nich. Alkohol, zuviel Zucker  und versteckte Fette (z. B. in Wurst) meiden hilft schon mal, bevor eine strenge Diät kommen muss (wie ich aus eigener langer Erfahrung weiß).


----------



## bombe20 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Die meisten, die etwas mehr auf den Rippen haben, sagen ja immer das sie voll zufrieden sind und sich wohl fühlen.


selbst ich hungerhaken schmelze mit einen 41 jahren dahin und es bildet sich ein fettrand unterhalb des bauchnabels. ich bin halt keine 20 mehr. das ist halt so.


----------



## honeybee (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Minimax schrieb:


> ..hab Erbarmen mit einem einfachen Rumänienfahrer der seine Worte nicht zu setzen weiss#6



Drum Bun und Noroc #6


----------



## honeybee (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Alkohol und versteckte Fette meiden hilft schon mal, wie ich weiß.



Das definitiv......und etwas mehr Bewegung


----------



## Minimax (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Drum Bun und Noroc #6



copii, ani, si un pic bani #h


----------



## honeybee (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Minimax schrieb:


> copii, ani, si un pic bani #h



#6

Dieses Jahr wieder. 3 Woche. 
Ich freue mich schon. 
Aber Mamaliga werde ich nicht wieder anrühren. Und Mici auch nicht unbedingt


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da machste mal kurz ein mittagsslaf-------um die fette wirken zu lassen!

da mußte hier 6 Seiten nachlesen;-)))


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Denkt ihr euch das aus oder ist das eine richtige Sprache?!?   
Spökes, hab ein paar Banater Schwaben und Siebenbürger Sachsen in der weiteren Verwandschaft, grundsätzlich ist mir das meiste aus der Ecke sympathisch.

Mehr bewegen, regelmäßige Mahlzeiten, kein zwischendurch futtern und naschen, keine Softdrinks (egal ob Zucker oder süßstoff),  keine hochverarbeiteten Lebensmittel, kein Alkohol... was bleibt da übrig?
anyone? No? Dust.


----------



## Minimax (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mici (is ja schließlich der Essens-Thread) sind bewußt genossen ziemlich gut, und richtig gemischt und zubereitet was Feines (wie LSD), und überhaupt nicht mit den trockenen, überwürzten Chevapchichi zu vergleichen. 
 Übertreibt man es aber mit ihnen, dann stürzt man in hilflose Zustände und erlebt bizarre Visionen (wie LSD)..

 Mamaliga kann einem schnell über werden.


----------



## Minimax (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> anyone? No? Dust.


 
 ..die unheimlichen Parallelen mehren sich..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Denkt ihr euch das aus oder ist das eine richtige Sprache?!?
> Spökes, hab ein paar Banater Schwaben und Siebenbürger Sachsen in der weiteren Verwandschaft, grundsätzlich ist mir das meiste aus der Ecke sympathisch.
> 
> Mehr bewegen, regelmäßige Mahlzeiten, kein zwischendurch futtern und naschen, keine Softdrinks (egal ob Zucker oder süßstoff),  keine hochverarbeiteten Lebensmittel, kein Alkohol... was bleibt da übrig?
> anyone? No? Dust.



Bei der Verwandtschaft sind deine Probleme vorgezeichnet. Wenn eine  Bevölkerung schon "finom zsiros" also lecker fettig in einem Zug nennt, dann ist es schwer rank und schlank zu bleiben.  

Und was mir am Anfang fremd vorkam ist heute geläufig.


----------



## honeybee (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mamaliga hatte ich das erste mal auf dem Treffen der Rumänienfreunde....gemacht von Rumänen. Die zweite gab's oben auf dem Transfagaras und dann noch eine bei Bran.

Muss ich nicht wieder essen.
Mici...gab es die ersten ausm Discounter. 
Dann welche vom Bauern.....die waren Top


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Minimax schrieb:


> ..die unheimlichen Parallelen mehren sich..



Wenn wir je zusammen am Wasser sitzen sollten, inschallah, kommen wir vor lauter blödsinn vermutlich nicht zum angeln


----------



## Minimax (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn wir je zusammen am Wasser sitzen sollten, inschallah, kommen wir vor lauter blödsinn vermutlich nicht zum angeln


 
 ..doch wohl eher, wie wir einen klugen Plan aushecken um Andal den Proviant zu klauen..


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit 105kg bspw. Wirke ich fast schon zierlich


... |kopfkrat, bist Du 2,.. groß oder watttt#c#c

na ick weess ja nich :m:m


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und ein neuer Tag.

schmeißt auch schatten

zurück zu unserm :m

 Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???


----------



## Jose (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gibt jetzt den rest von der holprigen we-kocherei: drei kning-schlegel mit reichlich vormals grün.
gnocci hätt ich gern - kann mich wohl nicht aufraffen, die zu machen. selber, versteht sich. trost ist: keine gnocci ist immer noch besser als reichlich schbädsle :m :m :m


----------



## elranchero (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Smoothie of the day....










Baguette Merguez Harissa ein französischer Weichkäse,
Und was ihr sonst noch so seht...
...quick and dirty [emoji56]



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

merguez muh oder mäh?


bin jetzt doch in gnocci-machen...

kochen ist die einzige arbeit, die den menschen ernährt


----------



## elranchero (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> merguez muh oder mäh?
> 
> 
> Muh...aber klein
> ...


----------



## Jose (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

auch schad, wenigstens gut rot und scharf?


----------



## elranchero (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich schrieb Harissa...also sehr hot [emoji6]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schon klar, geht abba umme merguez.
tauchen ja jetzt reichlich aufm markt auf - nennen sich oft nur so usw.

merguez sollte irgendwie schaaf sein und alles drin haben, die typischen gewürze und reichlich harissa. und heiß gegrillt sein.

aber egal, siehtauswie (sitauswi) ist schon gefälliger als "echte weißwurst" - obwohl die auch nicht schlecht ist - aber eben ein bisschen einfältig...


----------



## elranchero (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ähm die sind aus Frankreich...da hast du die Auswahl und heute war es mäh...das gibt es hier bei uns bei jedem Dorffest und an jeder Ecke...aber danke für die Erklärbär Einlage 

...und peace Bruder [emoji4]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hauptsache geschmeckt und lecker. was will man mehr :vik:


----------



## elranchero (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

[emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## angler1996 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Paella, ja soll mal werden, mit Muscheln, wenn geht.
 Nun wohn ich ja doch etwas entfernt von Küst und das was es in "frisch" gibt an der Fischtheke werde ich nicht kaufen,
 Also gefrorene -hat die mal einer verarbeitet und kann mir dazu was sagen?


----------



## ollidaiwa (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bei uns gibt es bei Netto und bei Lidl regelmäßig Miesmuscheln. Das Kilo für 2,79 Euro.
Die sind absolut in Ordnung.


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> bei uns gibt es bei Netto und bei Lidl regelmäßig Miesmuscheln. Das Kilo für 2,79 Euro.
> Die sind absolut in Ordnung.



ein Danke#6

penne all arrabbiata.....da kommen die mit rein ......nartürlich bleibt der bauch -Speck nicht weg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn man eine Scheixx-Nacht hatte, dazu der Tag nicht besser anfing, braucht man Nervennahrung.....

Was Nerven gut tut, ist nicht unbedingt der Brüller für Herzkranzgefäße und Blutdruck..

Dennoch hier mein "meet-the-doc"-Frühstück/Brunch:

Mit Zwiebeln gebratene Leberwurst und selber gebackenes Brot


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Scheixx-Nacht hatte, dazu der Tag nicht besser anfing, braucht man Nervennahrung.....
> 
> Was Nerven gut tut, ist nicht unbedingt der Brüller für Herzkranzgefäße und Blutdruck..
> 
> ...


Da noch paar Kartoffeln zu und es sieht aus wie Weckewerk


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jepp - ist ja prinzipiell ähnlich, nur dass im Weckewerg Innereien fehlen, deutlich mehr Schwarten verarbeitet sind und ne andere Gewürzmischung (hab ich noch selbst gemachtes im Froster).

Als Frühstück aber genauso ungeeignet ;-))))


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ausser wenn man untertage arbeitet 
Ansonsten bin ich ein Fan eines opulenten Frühstücks


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eigentlich brauchste da ein Schnaps danach - aber das geht natürlich net um die Zeit,.


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Warum nicht?


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja, warum nicht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

arbeiten..


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geht dann doch viel leichter von der Hand


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> arbeiten..


Du bist selbständig, da ist das Hobby und keine Arbeit  (oh, falscher Thread) -->duckunwech


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Es gibt aber auch Presserecht etc. - und ob da meine Wortwahl immer noch innerhalb legaler Grenzen wäre (musst ja den Blutdruck dazu nehmen), würde ich nach Schnapsgenuss am Morgen (auch zu deftigem Frühstück) zu bezweifeln wagen...
:g:g:g


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das dürfte a) immens Unterhaltsam sein und b) genug traffic produzieren um die folgenden Gerichtskosten zu decken 

@Topic: Mein Frauchen hat ein Buch gekauft wo Rezepte drin stehen dass man nur einmal für das Baby Brei kocht und die Eltern damit auch gleich "richtiges" essen bekommen. Also gab es Penne mit veganer Pampe. Langsam verstehe ich warum die Leut immer so gereizt wirken...
...das ist ja furchtbar, wie kann man so über Jahre leben?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Topic: Mein Frauchen hat ein Buch gekauft wo Rezepte drin stehen dass man nur einmal für das Baby Brei kocht und die Eltern damit auch gleich "richtiges" essen bekommen. *Also gab es Penne mit veganer Pampe. *Langsam verstehe ich warum die Leut immer so gereizt wirken...
> ...das ist ja furchtbar, wie kann man so über Jahre leben?!


:q:q:q
Da hilft dann nicht mehr mal Schnappes 
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Franky (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das dürfte a) immens Unterhaltsam sein und b) genug traffic produzieren um die folgenden Gerichtskosten zu decken
> 
> @Topic: Mein Frauchen hat ein Buch gekauft wo Rezepte drin stehen dass man nur einmal für das Baby Brei kocht und die Eltern damit auch gleich "richtiges" essen bekommen. Also gab es Penne mit veganer Pampe. Langsam verstehe ich warum die Leut immer so gereizt wirken...
> ...das ist ja furchtbar, wie kann man so über Jahre leben?!



Tschja... Ich erlebe das zwar nicht täglich, muss aber mit ansehen, wie die Frau vom Kumpel immer bekloppter wird (Streng-Vegetarisch lebende Püschologin (Therapeutin); ehemalige Extremgrüne)... Von daher wundert mich in der Richtung nix mehr! Ich schiebe das bei ihr auch eindeutig auf die Nahrungsversorgung und zu viel "Light-"Softdrinks... Sorry fürs OT...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da muss ich mich schon ohne Schnappes zusammen reissen, um nix gegen Regeln und Recht verstossendes zu schreiben...:


Franky schrieb:


> Frau vom Kumpel immer bekloppter wird (Streng-Vegetarisch lebende Püschologin (Therapeutin); ehemalige Extremgrüne)...


|scardie:|scardie:|scardie:


----------



## Franky (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> da muss ich mich schon ohne Schnappes zusammen reissen, um nix gegen Regeln und Recht verstossendes zu schreiben...:
> 
> |scardie:|scardie:|scardie:



Frag mich mal.... Und ich muss sie ab und an in Farbe und Bunt erleben................. Den Versuch, mich "damals" vom Angeln abzubringen hab ich damit ausgekontert, dass ich ihren (damals noch Freund) mit zum Angeln genommen hatte... :q Seitdem ist da auf dem Kanal Ruhe :q Genauso wurde mit dem Genuss tierischer Erzeugnisse vorgegangen. Kein Roastbeef konnte groß genug sein :q


----------



## Welpi (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Es soll ja jeder wie er mag....aber die penetrante Missoniererei geht mr echt auf die Gonaden! Ich versuch ja auch nicht, die Veganer in meinem Bekanntenkreis wieder ans Fleisch zu bringen....ich wär ja blöd! Die sollen schön ausserhalb meiner Fressnische bleiben, dann bleibt mehr totes Tier für mich über


----------



## Marvi (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo!
Ich werde heute eine Lasagne mit Bolognese kochen! Einfach eine Hackfleischsauce anrühren und kräftig würzen. Dann zusammen mit Nudelplatten in eine Auflaufform stapeln und Käse dazwischen streuen (aber nicht zu viel). Anschließend mit Creme Fraiche toppen und noch mehr Käse drauf packen  fertig ist meine Lasagne


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hört sich deutlich leckerer als die von Kochtopf ins Spiel gebrachte "vegane Pampe"...


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wer mal spaß haben will sollte Tierschützer zum Gänseessen einladen - obwohl ich eine vegetarische, Gluten- und Laktosefreie Alternative versprach gab es nur Entrüstung für mich als Gastgeber


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Stopfleber - da dreht auch meine Schwägerin immer ab ;-)


----------



## Franky (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich weiss jetzt, was ich am WE machen werde!!! Lasagne!!!!!!!!!! Sie kann nicht groß genug sein........... :q Dank an Marvi! :m

Foie Gras muss aber auch nicht wirklich sein...


----------



## ollidaiwa (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mit Emmentaler und Parmesan überbackenes Dorschfilet in einer Tomatenkapernweißweinstaudenselleriesoße an Kartoffelpüree.

Apropo "an": wo ist eigentlich der Themenstarter Rheinspezie geblieben?


----------



## jaunty_irl (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Mit Emmentaler und Parmesan überbackenes Dorschfilet in einer Tomatenkapernweißweinstaudenselleriesoße an Kartoffelpüree.
> 
> Apropo "an": wo ist eigentlich der Themenstarter Rheinspezie geblieben?


Olli, Ist das deine version des rezeptes auf dem bild?


----------



## ollidaiwa (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ja, das ist a la olli. 
Optisch nicht so doll, hat aber gut geschmeckt.


----------



## jaunty_irl (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das glaub ich sofort 
Wollte in nem italien urlaub bei den grosseltern eines freundes was ähnliches machen mit woba...es kam nicht dazu, die haben mir den käse weggenommen mit den worten "zu fisch gibts kein käse" ... :'D


----------



## sprogoe (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Apropo "an": wo ist eigentlich der Themenstarter Rheinspezie geblieben?



Man munkelt, vollgefressen, bäuchlings oben treibend soll er beim letzten Hochwasser von Vater Rhein in die ewigen Fressgründe gespült worden sein.:m


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Paella, ja soll mal werden, mit Muscheln, wenn geht.
> Nun wohn ich ja doch etwas entfernt von Küst und das was es in "frisch" gibt an der Fischtheke werde ich nicht kaufen,
> Also gefrorene -hat die mal einer verarbeitet und kann mir dazu was sagen?



Die im Vacuumpack sind absolut in Ordnung. Sind lebend und von sehr guter Qualität


----------



## daci7 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> [...]
> @Topic: Mein Frauchen hat ein Buch gekauft wo Rezepte drin stehen dass man nur einmal für das Baby Brei kocht und die Eltern damit auch gleich "richtiges" essen bekommen. Also gab es *Penne mit veganer Pampe. *Langsam verstehe ich warum die Leut immer so gereizt wirken...
> ...das ist ja furchtbar, wie kann man so über Jahre leben?!





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> :q:q:q
> Da hilft dann nicht mehr mal Schnappes
> :vik::vik::vik:


Doch doch. Aber nicht vor oder nach dem Essen sondern *statt* dem Essen. Und viel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Doch doch. Aber nicht vor oder nach dem Essen sondern *statt* dem Essen. Und viel.



:q:q:q:q


----------



## elranchero (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gemüsesuppe mit Parmegano und Baguette 







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schbegg??


----------



## elranchero (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nix spegg Beinscheibe...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Nix spegg Beinscheibe...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


#6#6#6


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei Scheibe gut !
Besser zwei


----------



## Jose (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

eigene gocci, eigene steinis und sahne und käse und petersillich.

nicht so formschön wie lecker


----------



## Casso (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Guten Jose, auch wenn man nicht viel erkennt.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Mit Emmentaler und Parmesan überbackenes Dorschfilet in einer Tomatenkapernweißweinstaudenselleriesoße an Kartoffelpüree.



Das habe ich mal mit einem genüsslichen Sabbern abgespeichert, man hört sich das lecker an #6
Und ich habe noch Dorsch, Seelachs, Leng (muss ja nicht Schwertfisch sein) im TK vom letzten NO - Trip |kopfkrat


----------



## kneew (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> Neujahrsvorsätze oder deine ganz normale Ernährung?



NEIN! Seit zwei Jahren 'Ernähre' ich mich ausschließlich so sehr Gesund.. #6 High Carb eben.. 
Gibt aber auch mal n 'Hopfenblütensmoothie' als (Pescetarier) darf man eben auch 'genießen'..


----------



## Justsu (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mach eine leicht saure Beize mit Wasser, Essig, Zitrone, Senfsaat, Lorbeer, Wacholder, Nelke und lege Dein Fleisch (Wildschwein, Rind (Wade, Backen, Schulter etc.) mindestens 4 - 5 Tage ein (abgedeckt, Kühlschrank).
> 
> 1 Tag VOR dem Essen das kochen:
> Fleisch aus Beize nehmen und gut trockentupfen. Kräftig salzen und pfeffern und rundherum scharf anbraten (NICHT Poren schliessen, Poren hat Fleisch nicht, nur die Haut) für Röstaromen.
> ...



Bin hier ja noch einen Bericht schuldig!

Also es gab an Silvester 3kg Wildschweinkeule nach obigem Rezept.

Ich habe die Beize mit den empfohlenen 200ml Essig auf 800ml Wasser angesetzt, noch langen Pfeffer und Piment hinzugegeben und das Ganze vor dem Einlegen des Fleisches noch einmal aufgekocht und wieder abkühlen lassen. Schmeckte von der Säure her für mich dann auch erstmal so ganz in Ordnung. 

Die Soße war mir dann hinterher aber doch irgendwie zu sauer/essiglastig - gut möglich, dass das mit Rotwein statt Wasser runder gewesen wäre|kopfkrat

Naja, jedenfalls konnte ich es dann noch mit einem Becher Sahne und etwas Natron "retten"...

Hat offensichtlich dann auch allen Anwesenden recht gut geschmeckt, jedenfalls blieb von den 3kg Keule (ohne Knochen!) bei 5,5 Fleischessern nur soviel übrig, dass es gerae einmal für eine weitere Portion am nächsten Tag gereicht hat:q

Nochmals vielen Dank für die Unterstützung!


----------



## sprogoe (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eine "Vergewaltigung edlen Wildfleisches finde ich. Wildschwein schmeckt überhaupt nicht streng oder nach Wild; besser wie jedes aufgeputschte Zuchtschwein; warum dann Essig und so´n Kram?
Eine leicht süßliche Note der Soße paßt da viel besser dazu.
Ich bereite Wildschwein immer nach folgendem Rezept und alle sind begeistert:
https://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/1195931225359926/Wildschweinbraten.html

Gruß Siggi


----------



## elranchero (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kalbsschnitzel mit Bratkartoffeln und Gurkensalat...

...El Classico eben [emoji3]






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Achso natürlich mit Schbbbegggg...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aber nicht so dolle gerbaten ;-))

Bei mir frugal:
Fleischküchla, Soos, Schbädsle...


----------



## elranchero (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Man wächst ja mit der Aufgabe ...[emoji12]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hell und Brocken statt dunkel und Scheiben...

Man ist von Dir anderes gewohnt ;-))

Aber Schbegg reist vieles raus!!


----------



## elranchero (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ach der Schbbbeeegggg ist Stein des Anstoßes...digger macht doch nix...

... ich dachte es würde an dem Schnitzel gemault 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

quatsch - an den Doffeln!!

Schnitzel sieht geil aus


----------



## elranchero (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

[emoji106]alles gut...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bassd ;-))))


----------



## Jose (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

von nem schbädslejunkie würd ich mir in sachen 'doffeln' gar nix annehmen.


apropos: wieso schreibt er 'schnitzel' und nicht schniddsl, der alte schniedel?


bei mir gibts fischsuppe von M e tro

bin gespannt


----------



## elranchero (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> von nem schbädslejunkie würd ich mir in sachen 'doffeln' gar nix annehmen.
> 
> Jose wir sollten ihm das mal durchgehen lassen...ist schon ok, Frau mag es halt nicht so dunkel...passt
> 
> ...


----------



## Jose (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ist kein abenteuer, die gnoccis gestern, das war - und ne riesensauerei in der küche.

die suppe mach ich nur heiß und löffel die - abenteuer ende :m


----------



## elranchero (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Männer/Frauen gibt es hier heute nix mehr zu essen...[emoji848]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## banzinator (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Doch Chinapfanne. 
Keine Zeit im Moment. Baustelle fordert mich|uhoh:


----------



## elranchero (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Asiatische Küche ist auch eine gute Idee...
Kommt die nächsten Tage mal dran...Danke [emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franky (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eingefrorene Graupensuppe


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Eingefrorene Graupensuppe



Also ich brauch um die Jahreszeit was warmes


----------



## elranchero (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Eingefrorene Graupensuppe





Kann auch was haben...was war denn so drin?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Also ich brauch um die Jahreszeit was warmes





Kalte Suppe gaspacho...ist nur 5-6 Monate zu früh [emoji3]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Kalte Suppe gaspacho...ist nur 5-6 Monate zu früh [emoji3]



Gibt auch eine russische Sommersuppe, Okroschka - kann man mich mit jagen! Bin kein Fan kalter Nahrung und habe keinerlei Verständnis für kalte Buffets


----------



## elranchero (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Gibt auch eine russische Sommersuppe, Okroschka - kann man mich mit jagen! Bin kein Fan kalter Nahrung und habe keinerlei Verständnis für kalte Buffets





Zutaten Liste ist aber auch ekelhaft ...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Brotbier bääähhh...zum Glück Europäer...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kwas ist widerrum sehr sehr lecker wenn er gut gemacht ist. Und Brot ist eigentlich auch nur Getreide und Hefe


----------



## angler1996 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kwas ist widerrum sehr sehr lecker wenn er gut gemacht ist. Und Brot ist eigentlich auch nur Getreide und Hefe



https://www.mamilade.de/thueringen/weimar/essen/gasthaus-restaurant/restaurant-troika-obergrunstedt

 durch russische Küche muss ich mich noch drucharbeiten,
 schmeckt, allerdings nix in Richtung Dxxt oder wie das hässliche Wort heißt:m


----------



## angler1996 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

es gab übrigens das




 etwas großes Lamm, streng vegetarisch aus Kartoffeln, Hafer und Gras:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bastido schrieb:


> Dachte jetzt kurz an Fledermaus oder Flughund.:m



:q:q:q


----------



## Jose (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> es gab übrigens das
> 
> 
> etwas großes Lamm, streng vegetarisch aus Kartoffeln, Hafer und Gras:m


"großes lamm", na klar.
das ende der welt beginnt mit dem verlust der maßstäbe...

dein "etwas" rettet hier prinzipiell, aber für mich sieht dein lämmchen arg minderjärig aus - oder arg große pfanne.

auf jeden fall aber speichelziehend :m


----------



## angler1996 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

auch wenn das nicht zu Deiner Beruhigung beiträgt, große Pfanne#h


----------



## angler1996 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bastido schrieb:


> Dachte jetzt kurz an Fledermaus oder Flughund.:m



 he , du Preuß da oben|wavey:
 warum nicht, wenn's die Gelegenheit gibt, wird das in die Pfanne gehauen:m
naja Fledermaus eher weniger, dann reicht ne kleinere Pfanne


----------



## Franky (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Kann auch was haben...was war denn so drin?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Sorry, war nur ein kleiner Rest... drin war supenfleisch vom rind, mettbällsche von kuh, lauch, möhrschn, sellerie, rosenkohl und natürlich mittelgroße Perlgraupen.
Krich schon wieder Hunger... :q


----------



## elranchero (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Sorry, war nur ein kleiner Rest... drin war supenfleisch vom rind, mettbällsche von kuh, lauch, möhrschn, sellerie, rosenkohl und natürlich mittelgroße Perlgraupen.
> 
> Krich schon wieder Hunger... :q





Gute Mischung...alles drin was man sich wünscht 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> es gab übrigens das
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich empfinde das Bild als Folter, danke


----------



## Franky (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich empfinde das Bild als Folter, danke



Werden wir zum Wochenende hin etwa weich, mein kleines Sensibelchen? |pftroest:


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Werden wir zum Wochenende hin etwa weich, mein kleines Sensibelchen? |pftroest:



Ich hatte letzte Nacht Oktoberfesteske Träume von Haxn und Maßbier, das verfolgt mich ein wenig :c  aber hey noch 5,5 Monate


----------



## Franky (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ääääähm... Ja.... Und dann is Juli.... #c#c#c


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Ääääähm... Ja.... Und dann is Juli.... #c#c#c



Und dann esse ich wieder Fleisch


----------



## Franky (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja, da esse ich auch bestimmt wieder Fleisch... Das kann aber durchaus auch schon vorher und danach passieren... :q Sonntach ist zum Beispiel Coolarsch in PLanung - ausm TKS...


----------



## angler1996 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich empfinde das Bild als Folter, danke



 Man sieht, wie schön man als Vegetarier wachsen und gedeihen kann|supergri:m


----------



## ollidaiwa (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hier auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kartoffelsalat gemacht - gibts heute mit letzte Fleischküchle und Flädle, Schweineschulter für Soß und Wochenende ist im Ofen....


----------



## Franky (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich sag jetzt lieber nicht, was bei mir im Ofen schmurgelt.....


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der Apfelmus ist fertig der Rest im Vogelhaus.

linda ist geschält und wird nacher zerstampft.

die zwiebeln halbe ringe und mehlierstr. auch schon da.

da fehlt noch was|kopfkrat abba was???

;-))


----------



## elranchero (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Leber gell...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Leber gell...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



#6
Rinderleber.

bei Franky bin ich mir nicht sicher..............was da im Ofen ist.

Alimente;-))


----------



## Franky (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> #6
> Rinderleber.
> 
> bei Franky bin ich mir nicht sicher..............was da im Ofen ist.
> ...



OMG... |uhoh:|uhoh:
keine von denen ich wüsste... :q:q
Bevors ausartet...


----------



## elranchero (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> OMG... |uhoh:|uhoh:
> 
> keine von denen ich wüsste... :q:q
> 
> Bevors ausartet...





Ist das Fischereigesetz Fisch im Kräuterkruste ich kann es nicht richtig erkennen....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Freitag ist Fischtag.

würde sogar sagen .....das da auch sahneheringe auf der kartoffeln liegen.


----------



## Jose (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hab auch leber |rolleyes,
hühnerleber für die katzis

für mich selber rinderhack für albóndigas - aber so ne pleite, kein mehl im haus, alles draufgegangen für die gnocci (nie wieder selber).

mach ich also deutsches beefsteak mit gerade noch ausreichenden zwiebeln.
morgen ist einkaufen angesagt, unter anderem boskop und rinderleber, ihr alten verführer #6


----------



## Kotzi (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rinderleber mag ich gar nicht, wenn dann Huhn oder Kalb.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Rinderleber mag ich gar nicht, wenn dann Huhn oder Kalb.



tellerbild ..........
rinderleber von innen noch soo zart.


----------



## elranchero (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> tellerbild ..........
> 
> rinderleber von innen noch soo zart.





Nobbi sieht gut aus...top [emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## honeybee (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Leber mit Apfelmus......hmmm...

Heute gibts Salat, also nur Salat.
Morgen ne schöne Hühnernudelsuppe zum Mittag und fürs Abendbrot wird geräuchert mit Freunden.
Zu den lecker Forellen und Aal gibt es dann orig. Sauerteigbrot aus dem Steinofen mit 85% Roggenmehlanteil in den Geschmacksrichtungen 1x Knoblauch und 1x Koriander.
Und falls die nicht satt werden, habe ich heute noch Speckfett gemacht....das geht immer


----------



## elranchero (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Speckfett ist Schmalz oder...geil mit dem eigenen Brot [emoji506] 

Jetzt ist auch das magische Wort gefallen...Schbbbeggg


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## honeybee (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Speckfett ist Schmalz oder...geil mit dem eigenen Brot [emoji506]




Naja Schmalz ist für mich ohne Grieben.|kopfkrat
Bei uns ist das eben Speckfett

Und das Brot mache ich nicht selber. 5 Häuser weiter ist einer, der macht dieses Brot 1x in der Woche. Er mahlt sogar das Korn selber.
Man muss dann immer bis Mittwoch/Donnerstag bescheid geben und kann dann Samstag abholen gehen.

Gibt noch mehr Variationen wie Kümmel, Sonnenblume, Dinkel etc....

Ist im ganz kleinen Rahmen und er macht das so nebenbei.


----------



## elranchero (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du wohnst ja im Paradies...danke für die Erläuterungen sehr interessant [emoji3]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## honeybee (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Du wohnst ja im Paradies...danke für die Erläuterungen sehr interessant [emoji3]



Naja nicht gleich im Paradies, aber ich nutze natürlich die Angebote, wenn ich weis, wo es her kommt und zahle dann auch sehr gerne mal den ein oder anderen Euro mehr.

Ich finde ja auch das Vertrauen in die Kundschaft so super. Man geht dann Samstag früh in die Backstube und auf einem großen Tisch liegen alle Brotlaibe. Und in jedem Laib steckt ein Fähnchen mit Name und dem zu zahlenden Preis. 
Der Zettel wird solange benutzt, bis nix mehr drauf passt:q

Auf einem Tisch daneben steht eine große Schüssel, wo man dann sein Geld hinein gibt.
Das war das Knobirot von letzter Woche......hatte 1kg
Generell haben die Brotlaibe alle so im Schnitt 1kg.


----------



## Jose (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

also bei solchen einkäufen und dem nachhause schleppen hätt ich rücken |rolleyes


jetzt werden erstmal erdnüsse geröstet, die eichelhäher wollen se nicht.


----------



## elranchero (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also zusammengefasst sehr nachhaltig ...hört sich wirklich gut und überlegt an...so ähnlich würde ich mir das auch wünschen aber mit der badischen Mentalität leider unmöglich...weiter dran bleiben diese Kontakte müssen gepflegt werden...und viel Spaß am Samstag 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## honeybee (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> also bei solchen einkäufen und dem nachhause schleppen hätt ich rücken |rolleyes
> 
> 
> jetzt werden erstmal erdnüsse geröstet, die eichelhäher wollen se nicht.



Hab ich ja auch.....aber vom ARBEITEN :vik:



> Also zusammengefasst sehr nachhaltig ...hört sich wirklich gut und überlegt an...so ähnlich würde ich mir das auch wünschen



Also ich mache das gerne und bei vielen "Produkten" so. Weil da weis ich, das das Geld auch direkt bei dem ankommt, der die Arbeit damit hatte und ich weis 100% das es den Tieren in ihrem Leben so gut wie möglich ging und auf Antibiotika etc verzichtet wurde. (jetzt auf die fleischliche Kost bezogen)
Rindfleisch direkt vom kleinen Bauern 1x im Jahr. Schaf und Ziege von Privathaltern. Geflügel, und seit dem ich selber keine mehr habe, auch Kaninchen von einem Vereinsmitglied. Wild vom befreundeten Jäger und Täubchen vom Nachbar.

Und die Preise sind nicht viel höher als im Supermarkt. 
Rind, Ente, Kaninchen für 10,-€ das Kg
Ziege 12,-€ das kg
Schaf (entweder wollschaf oder Kamerun) für 7,50€ das kg

Und Wild ist nicht der Rede wert.....egal ob Reh oder Wildsau

Honig vergessen......2 Gläser im Monat vom Imker aus dem Nachbarort


----------



## elranchero (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@honeybee 

Wie gesagt ist der/ein richtiger Weg ...ich würde nicht anders handeln... und die detaillierten Informationen was zu welchem Preis ist alles völlig ok [emoji108] 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Hab ich ja auch.....aber vom ARBEITEN :vik:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also doch  Paradies.#6


----------



## honeybee (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> @honeybee
> 
> Wie gesagt ist der/ein richtiger Weg ...ich würde nicht anders handeln... und die detaillierten Informationen was zu welchem Preis ist alles völlig ok [emoji108]
> 
> ...



Das geht sicherlich überall. 
Meistens höre ich immer "würde ich auch machen, kenne aber niemanden"

Heutzutage kein Problem. Bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen eine Anzeige rein gesetzt das man dies oder jenes sucht. Meist dauert es nicht lange und man wird kontaktiert.

Genau so bin ich zu einem meiner Schaf/Kamerun "Lieferanten" gekommen. Das war vor 4 Jahren.
Der andere hatte selber annonciert...


----------



## honeybee (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Also doch  Paradies.#6



Na nein.....
Bis auf das Rind :q, nehmen wir immer ganze Tiere. Das macht sich im Preis bemerkbar.
Also schon Küchenfertig zerlegt aber eben nicht wie viele nur die besten Stücken, sondern wir nehmen ALLES


----------



## Jose (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich sehs schon, honeybee macht nen hofladen xtra fürs AB auf #6


----------



## honeybee (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich sehs schon, honeybee macht nen hofladen xtra fürs AB auf #6



Seh ich gar nicht ein.....

Aber netten Menschen tue ich doch gerne mal was Gutes oder einen Gefallen....


----------



## elranchero (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Das geht sicherlich überall.
> 
> Meistens höre ich immer "würde ich auch machen, kenne aber niemanden"
> 
> ...


----------



## honeybee (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> honeybee schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das geht sicherlich überall.
> ...


----------



## Jose (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ...für mich selber rinderhack für albóndigas - aber so ne pleite, kein mehl im haus, alles draufgegangen für die gnocci (nie wieder selber).
> 
> mach ich also deutsches beefsteak mit gerade noch ausreichenden zwiebeln...


alles zurück!!!

hab paniermehl durch die "kaffee"maschine gejagt, gibt feinstes trennmittel und dann los. albóndigas wie in Cádiz,

es ist immer schön, nachhause zu kommen, so oder anders.


----------



## honeybee (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bonfortionös..... die schmecken bestimmt auch kalt gut


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> OMG... |uhoh:|uhoh:
> keine von denen ich wüsste... :q:q
> Bevors ausartet...



war dir schlecht ?


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute im Netz gefangen 750g.............und iner kühlung noch found.

zwei entenbrüste von weihnachten;-)) datt wird ein lecker essen.


----------



## elranchero (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nur weil der Metzger meines Vertrauens verschnarcht hat nach dem Weihnachtansturm Neues Färsen Filet abzuhängen ...

...jetzt das man schaue auf Herkunft 






Naja ausgezogen sieht es so aus geht so...






Ich werde berichten Desaster oder nicht, wir werden sehen....[emoji848]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Erster;-))
tellerbild und mache schon verdauungsslaf|schlaf:


----------



## Kotzi (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Costa Quanta und woher? 

Das einzige Fleisch was ich aus Afrika bisher verzehrt habe ist Biltong von nicht spezifizierter Art.

Und Filet finde ich eigentlich relativ langweilig wenn man stattdessen Entrecote, Rib-Eye oder Kotlett haben kann.


----------



## jochen68 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich liebe Entenbrust :vik:

Bei mir wurden heute die Fänge von gestern verarbeitet, gleich gibt es eine Kostprobe!


----------



## elranchero (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Costa fast nix 22,00 brutto freundschaftspreis...

...ich habe aber gesagt wenn es nix ist bring ich es wieder 

GH halt nutzt dir ja jetzt kein Name denke ich [emoji848]

Aber portioniert gehts halt, mag auch Entrecote etc. Aber Frau nicht...







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

war das gefrostet?


----------



## elranchero (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nö 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> war das gefrostet?





Aber das kriegen wir schon zurecht gegrillt...[emoji12]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dann guter Preis und schaut ja mal so schlecht net aus.
Bin gespannt..


----------



## sprogoe (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Ich liebe Entenbrust :vik:
> 
> Bei mir wurden heute die Fänge von gestern verarbeitet, gleich gibt es eine Kostprobe!



#6
Laß sie Dir schmecken.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## elranchero (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Preis ist ja auch der Anstoß zur Skepsis...thomas du kennst die preise...und 22,- bei dieser Großabnahme top


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

deswegen meine Frage Frost..


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nach nem langen Tag mit der Lütten im Tierpark bock auf Fastfood-  also Sojadöner mit tzikisoße und chipotle , sechs Stück sind eine Mahlzeit


----------



## Kotzi (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Für 22 brutto wären meine Bedenken auch minimal. Gutes gelingen.


----------



## Jose (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Für 22 brutto wären meine Bedenken auch minimal. Gutes gelingen.


was fressen angeht sind bedenken hier eh kaum vorhanden, es sei denn milchreis oder schwäbsch tofu :m

ich hab noch reichlich fleischklöchen von gestern. lecker, warm leckerer als kalt


----------



## elranchero (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also ich denke mal ich habs hingebracht...aber Geschmack, Haptik und Konsistenz kommen da nicht ran...noch eine Woche dann gehen wir auf das bekannte Produkt zurück...
Aber schaut selbst, der MMV kann sich warm anziehen...Sack [emoji12]







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht doch geil aus #6
bisse etwa verwöhnt? |rolleyes


----------



## elranchero (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> sieht doch geil aus #6
> bisse etwa verwöhnt? |rolleyes





Jose ist nur ein Teller...aber ist so wie gesagt... Mund abputzen und weiter...Optik ist ok klar 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ach...die Steinis sind übrigens von einer Sternstunde Anfang Oktober...[emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute werde ich ein paar Doraden zubereiten


----------



## elranchero (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Noch schnell das Frühstück nachgereicht 







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wo haste denn Krabben her (du kommst nicht vonne Nordsee, oder?)

bei mir gabs frugal Eiersalat zum Frühstück - heute abend klassisch schwäbisches Sonntagsessen:
Schweinebrooda mit Grumbiernsalaad, Schbädsle und griana Salaad..


----------



## elranchero (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Guck bei edeka ins Kühlregal...[emoji6]

...die haben bestimmt schon einen kleinen Umweg über Nordafrika hinter sich..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aahh, ok....


----------



## sprogoe (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Na klar,
inne Nordsee gefischt, grünes, schwefelhaltiges Pulver zur Haltbarmachung drüber, nach Afrika zum Puhlen und 6 Wochen später liegen´se "frisch"|kopfkrat innen deutschen Kühltheken.


----------



## Franky (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nach dem gestrigen Curry Mango Hähnchen Reinfall heute wieder ein solides Gulasch...


----------



## elranchero (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Na klar,
> inne Nordsee gefischt, grünes, schwefelhaltiges Pulver zur Haltbarmachung drüber, nach Afrika zum Puhlen und 6 Wochen später liegen´se "frisch"|kopfkrat innen deutschen Kühltheken.





So ist das halt wenn man seine Droge haben möchte, entweder die Export/ Import Ware oder 800 km one way...[emoji12]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ollidaiwa (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

in Nussbutter gebratener Pak Choi und Fenchel an Parmesan.
Als Alternativvorschlag für die Krabben-, Filet- und Speckfraktion.

Hat gut geschmeckt.

Schönen Sonntag.


----------



## sprogoe (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> in Nussbutter gebratener Pak Choi und Fenchel an Parmesan.
> Als Alternativvorschlag für die Krabben-, Filet- und Speckfraktion.
> 
> Hat gut geschmeckt.
> ...



Macht aber keinen Mann satt.#d

Gruß Siggi


----------



## elranchero (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> in Nussbutter gebratener Pak Choi und Fenchel an Parmesan.
> Als Alternativvorschlag für die Krabben-, Filet- und Speckfraktion.
> 
> Hat gut geschmeckt.
> ...





Hat was sieht gut aus...

...bitte bedenken Leute...jeder wie er mag...ich finde es klasse [emoji108]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Nach dem gestrigen Curry Mango Hähnchen Reinfall heute wieder ein solides Gulasch...





So ist das bei Experimenten Franky, geht auch mal in die Hose 

Gulasch ist todsicher [emoji56]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Frühstück :m

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHHAR1S_eKA


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Frühstück :m
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHHAR1S_eKA



Hawaii Toast.Du Lebst ABBA gesund.:q


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Hawaii Toast.Du Lebst ABBA gesund.:q


das toast auser 60iger..............aufgepeppt mit büschen Masala.

nachher gebbet noch  Penne all arrabbiata..............Nudeln mit Chili-Sause.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

die Doraden von heute. mit viel Gemüse im Backofen gegart. War sehr lecker, aber gegrillt schmecken sie mir noch besser


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> heute abend klassisch schwäbisches Sonntagsessen::
> Schweinebrooda mit Grumbiernsalaad, Schbädsle und griana Salaad..



biddeschön:


----------



## Minimax (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> biddeschön:



SO! soll eine Bratensoße aussehen, seidig, leicht durchscheinend, flüssig genug zum giessen, fest genug um sich an die Speisen zu schmiegen. Toll, Schmatz! Leider bin ich in die Hände einer Familie gefallen, in der Sossen schon in zweiter Generation nicht gebunden werden.
 Die Leute verstehen nicht mehr, das die Sauce die Seele eines jeden Sonntagsessens ist...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Minimax schrieb:


> Die Leute verstehen nicht mehr, das die Sauce die Seele eines jeden Sonntagsessens ist...



Eigentlich JEDEN Essens überhaupt ;-)

Und:
Ja, eine Soße gehört gebunden...


----------



## elranchero (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist schwäbisch...da hast du recht...doppelte Beilage damit es auch der letzte Badner merkt...[emoji3][emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich nenn es mal Wellnesccchhhteller 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Ist schwäbisch...da hast du recht...doppelte Beilage damit es auch der letzte Badner merkt...


Nicht doppelte Beilage - 3 Hauptkomponenten und geile Soos....
;-))))


----------



## elranchero (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Minimax schrieb:


> SO! soll eine Bratensoße aussehen, seidig, leicht durchscheinend, flüssig genug zum giessen, fest genug um sich an die Speisen zu schmiegen. Toll, Schmatz! Leider bin ich in die Hände einer Familie gefallen, in der Sossen schon in zweiter Generation nicht gebunden werden.
> Die Leute verstehen nicht mehr, das die Sauce die Seele eines jeden Sonntagsessens ist...





Also wenn er Sooosss nicht könnte, dann wäre ja alles zu spät...[emoji12]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht doppelte Beilage - 3 Hauptkomponenten und geile Soos....
> ;-))))





Thomas ist gut...sieht top aus, wirklich top [emoji108]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Minimax (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eigentlich JEDEN Essens überhaupt ;-)
> 
> Und:
> Ja, eine Soße gehört gebunden...



 Schlimm auch, die Variante das Schmorgemüse mit dem Zauberstab in so ne pampige Saucenparodie zu verwandeln..

 gleich werd ich leckere Lammkotellets braten. War niedlich beim Metzger,ichso: schneidense mir man paar von den Kotelettchens. erso: Lammkotellets sind ja eher was für Damen..Ichso: Ja, hol ich ja auch für meine Freundin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

grins - Du hasts schon scher mit Frau Minimax, hab ich schon mehrfach gedacht ;-))


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Habe auch fertig und sehe aus wie frisch geduscht;-))

Nudeln mit Chili-  Sauce


----------



## Minimax (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> grins - Du hasts schon scher mit Frau Minimax, hab ich schon mehrfach gedacht ;-))



Nicht halb so schwer wie sichs anhört. Und wie jede Frau weis sie ein ordentliches Stück Fleisch zu schätzen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Minimax schrieb:


> Nicht halb so schwer wie sichs anhört. Und wie jede Frau weis sie ein ordentliches Stück Fleisch zu schätzen..



ich verkneifs mir ;-)))))))))))))


----------



## elranchero (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenig Zeit weil Holz aufgearbeitet und wenig Kraft...

...also etwas schnelles, wäre auch Seniorenheim gerecht sehe ich gerade [emoji56]








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich verkneifs mir ;-)))))))))))))





Ungefähr so...wegen 100 Gramm Wurscht hol ich mir doch nicht die ganze Sau ins Haus...[emoji12]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich sach nix ;-)))))))


----------



## Zander Jonny (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Ungefähr so...wegen 100 Gramm Wurscht hol ich mir doch nicht die ganze Sau ins Haus...[emoji12]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Sehr schön :q


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Minimax schrieb:


> SO! soll eine Bratensoße aussehen, seidig, leicht durchscheinend, flüssig genug zum giessen, fest genug um sich an die Speisen zu schmiegen. Toll, Schmatz! Leider bin ich in die Hände einer Familie gefallen, in der Sossen schon in zweiter Generation nicht gebunden werden.
> Die Leute verstehen nicht mehr, das die Sauce die Seele eines jeden Sonntagsessens ist...



Zum einen: mich stören zwei Salate in einem Gericht- aaaaber die Sauce (wie der ganze Teller) sehen Bombe aus! Ansonsten geht es mir ähnlich. Wenn ich das große Ornat auflege und ernsthaft koche heisst es "zu schwer", "man kann auch in Mineralwasser braten" und "ich kann nicht mehr essen, ist mir zu mächtig"... es gibt einfach kaum noch Esskultur in diesem Land. :c
Immer und überall muss ich es nicht haben aber die ein Dutzend male im Jahr... besondere Gelegenheiten verdienen besonderes Essen


----------



## Minimax (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aber mal ernstheft kurz, hier ne Blitzanfrage: Ich hab diese kleinen Schafslollies, schön mariniert, ca 2,5 cm dick.
 Hier der Plan:

 Marinade abstreifen (verbrennt sonst),
 von jeder seite in sehr heissem Butterschmalz ca. 1min scharf anbraten,
 raus, 5min in ruhen lassen, 
 salzen pfeffern.
 servieren.

 Länger oder kürzer? Soll nur ne kleine Knabberei sein, will keinen längeren Backofeneinsatz


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

im Ofen bei 50 Grad ne Stunde warm werden lassen und dann schnell und sehr heiss kross anbraten...


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn mariniert würde ich mir  S+P sparen, aber ich bin da kein Maßstab... ansonsten Backofen auf 50-60º vorheizen und da zugedeckt fünf-sechs Minuten ruhen lassen, mit frischem Brot für den Saft servieren --> endlose Glückseligkeit

Und dem Metzger das nächste Mal ins Gesicht hauen. Lamm in jeder Form ist einfach sacre köstlich


----------



## Minimax (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> im Ofen bei 50 Grad ne Stunde warm werden lassen und dann schnell und sehr heiss kross anbraten...



Vielen Dank, 
 geht in wenigen Minuten los, daher keine Zeit für Backofen- sind allerdings bereits auf Zimmertemperatur.
 Wird schon klappen, schnell, heiss und kross ist das Motto.


----------



## elranchero (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Minimax schrieb:


> Vielen Dank,
> geht in wenigen Minuten los, daher keine Zeit für Backofen- sind allerdings bereits auf Zimmertemperatur.
> Wird schon klappen, schnell, heiss und kross ist das Motto.





Wir würden auch gerne etwas sehen...vielen Dank 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jochen68 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute mal mit dem Sohnemann Teigtaschen verfüllt (Spinat/Ricotta, Fleisch, Käse). Restteig zu Nudeln für morgen abgedreht.


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Heute mal mit dem Sohnemann Teigtaschen verfüllt (Spinat/Ricotta, Fleisch, Käse). Restteig zu Nudeln für morgen abgedreht.



 Sieht ja gut aus. Gehört aber Fisch rein: 
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266213&page=132


----------



## jochen68 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



RavensWiederkehr schrieb:


> Sieht ja gut aus. Gehört aber Fisch rein:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266213&page=132



... mit Fisch brauch ich hier zu Hause gar nicht kommen. 

Als mein Schwiegervater noch lebte, waren wir enge Verbündete im Zelebrieren von allerlei Fischessen. Aber vorbei. Jetzt freue mich auf den nächsten Angelurlaub, da könnte es jeden Tag Fisch geben.


----------



## Jose (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Minimax, was sind "Schafslollies"?


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das ist wie käse am stiel.


----------



## Minimax (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> @Minimax, was sind "Schafslollies"?



Das sind die leckeren, kleinen Lammkoteletts, ein zarter, saftiger Mundvoll am Rippchenstiel.

 Würden Ausserirdische von ihren Orbitalufos aus Angeln, würd ich jedes mal voll draufzimmern,


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

glaube das ist karree..............ich hau mir noch ein eis rein und ab auf die abhakmatte


----------



## Minimax (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> glaube das ist karree...



Stimmt, hast recht, mient ich ja.. also das in Scheibchen. Köstlich ists allemal!


----------



## Franky (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> glaube das ist karree..............ich hau mir noch ein eis rein und ab auf die abhakmatte



Fehlt Klötenköm! #h :q

Mein "Coolarsch" ausm TK war geschmacktlich eine Bank (wie immer ) aber von der Textur her eine Katastrophe: Hack'un'Plück... Die ganzen schönen Würfelchen total zerfleddert... Und das, obwohl sachte aufgetaut, nur einmal KURZ zwecks Abbinden aufgekocht, konnte man der Zerfaserung zusehen.. #q
Und dann muss man sich hier auch noch die leckeren Bilders ansehen


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Reste-Essen.

auf die pasta mit chili-sauce kommt eine bechamel-sause.
das erste mal , mal gucken obs schameckt nachher.

bechamel habe ich so gemacht.

so ca.

50gr  butter und 4 EL mehl,schön köcheln lassen.

halben lieter milch,salz,pfeffer,zitrone,2eier,parmesan-käse,muskat.


----------



## Franky (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

https://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/1945081316596073/Holo-Bolo-Auflauf.html
:q


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

reste essen mit name ........HOLO BOLO:vik:

abba watt lecker:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mit genuch Käse kriegste (fast) alle Reste legger - den Rest mit Schbegg ;-))

Sieht gut aus..


----------



## elranchero (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute etwas für die Seele bei der Kälte...







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich bleib im lande:
die restlichen albóndigas mit patatas bravas
(fleischbällchen mit dicken 'fritten' in soos auf spanische art)


----------



## daci7 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Heute etwas für die Seele bei der Kälte...


German soul food:l
Hier gabs heute Gemüsesuppe. Ja, Gemüsesuppe. Ohne Speck. Ohne Wurst. Ohne Rind. Nur Gemüse.
Und mein Sohn hats verschlungen - praktisch inhaliert ... vielleicht sollte ich doch n Test machen?! :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

son richtig schönen Eintopp....

Übermorgen wieder einkaufen, mal sehen, was es so gibt..


----------



## jochen68 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eintopf, Suppe - Müsste ich auch mal wieder machen !!

Ich wurde heute irgendwie von Basti's Post in "Beste Fertigpizza" mit dem lustigen link zu dem Video angefixt und habe losgelegt. Zum ersten mal richtig Pizza auf dem Stein, vorher nur Flammkuchen da drauf gemacht. Geht richtig gut, wenn man den Stein eine Stunde bei knapp 300 Grad richtig vorheizt. Hier sind alle randvoll bis überfressen ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Eintopf, Suppe - Müsste ich auch mal wieder machen !!


Grundlage hab ich immer - reduzierte Brühe in Eiswürfelbehälter, 1 "Brühwürfel" ergibt mit Wasser und Salz einen Teller Suppe..






Geht mit allem ungesalzenen Fonds/Brühen/Soßen, auch Fischfond, etc.....


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

für morgen putenschenckel am auftauen.

die üblichen verdächtigen sind auch schon da.

lauch und karotten, kräuter der provence.

und morgen muss ich zur arbeit #q#q#q das erstemal 2018


----------



## Jose (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich hätte jetzt gerne dunkle Schokolade, MauTai und ...


----------



## Zander Jonny (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich hätte jetzt gerne Fleisch. Schön zart, 1kg aufwärts bitte .


----------



## elranchero (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sauerbraten fürs Wochenende läuft...







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ollidaiwa (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ist ja alles so schön bunt hier!


----------



## ollidaiwa (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Meiner Meinung nach auch für "eingefleischte" Fleischfans sehr lecker:
*
Zucchini mit halbgetrockneten Tomaten, geräucherter Putenbrust und Fetakäse.
*
Die Zucchini waschen und mit der Aufschnittmaschine in dünne Scheiben schneiden. Die Putenbrustscheiben ggf.  halbieren, eine getr. Tomate und je eine Scheibe auf einen Zucchinistreifen legen. Den  Feta-Käse in Würfel schneiden und je einen Würfel auf die Putenbrust  legen. Alles zusammenrollen und mit Zahnstochern feststecken. 
Salzen, pfeffern und ev. mit Kräuter de Provence bestreuen.

Öl in einer beschichteten Pfanne erhitzen und die Röllchen kurz darin braten.


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da mache ich mit ..........alles bunt!

putenschenkel im bräter mit hühnerbrühe und rotwein angegossen


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach auch für "eingefleischte" Fleischfans sehr lecker


klar, als Beilage immer ;-)

Sauerbraten sieht auch geil aus und nobbis Keule scheint auch was zu werden!

Bei mir nur Reste und Kühlschrank räumen...


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das ganze  Gemüse durch ein Sieb...........ein lecker soße.

tellerbild:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht gut aus (bis aufn Kloss ausser Tüte) ;-))


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja#6#6#6

;-))


----------



## JottU (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht lecker aus.

Aber war wohl der Teller fürs Enkelkind aufm Foto. |kopfkrat :q:q


----------



## elranchero (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eh heute eine bissschen italiano...Italia fehlen mir molto 

Saltimbocca mit die Pasta und die melanzana...que bello 







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ja#6#6#6
> 
> ;-))


und mit meinem Lieblings-Boardie-Dackel!


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Resteessen mit Kartoffeln


----------



## elranchero (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Resteessen mit Kartoffeln





Sieht gut aus nobbi...

...hier gibt es heute nix hatte schon mein Steak beim Kundentermin 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

rosenkohl, patatas bravas und teile von dem ängstlichen aber schmackhaften tier |rolleyes


----------



## jochen68 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Runde gelaufen (Sauwetter) und damit ich nicht gleich wieder gefährlich an Übergewicht verliere, mal "Spiegeleier de Luxe" hinterher |rolleyes


----------



## elranchero (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Scccchhbbeeggg unten und oben ...krass, aber sicher lecker [emoji39] 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gefällt mir - wenn man schon läuft...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute abend gibt frische, in Butter gebratene Buabaschbidsla mit zerzupfter Sau in Soße mit frischen Zwiebeln und Salat.

Buabaschbidsla gehn so:


----------



## Franky (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Große Knotschies... :q


----------



## jaunty_irl (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Große Knotschies... :q


You just made my day


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Große Knotschies... :q



Oriiiginooole - die Italiener haben das doch von den Schwaben nur abgeguckt (Kartoffel kam ja ausm Norden, wie auch bei Ravioli und Nudeln/Schbädsle - alles oriigiinool schwäbisch und nur von den Italienern geklaut ;-)))


----------



## Justsu (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oriiiginooole - die Italiener haben das doch von den Schwaben nur abgeguckt (Kartoffel kam ja ausm Norden, wie auch bei Ravioli und Nudeln/Schbädsle - alles oriigiinool schwäbisch und nur von den Italienern geklaut ;-)))



Weil die Schwaben so große Seefahrer waren, oder woher hatten die die Tüffels? 

Was ist das denn für ein Pulver auf Bild 4? Sieht aus wie Zimt!?|kopfkrat

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Justsu schrieb:


> Weil die Schwaben so große Seefahrer waren, oder woher hatten die die Tüffels?
> 
> Was ist das denn für ein Pulver auf Bild 4? Sieht aus wie Zimt!?|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


kamen ja am Atlantik an und nicht am Mittelmeer ;-))

Sind einfach nur Kulinarikkopisten, die Italiener ..
:g:g:g


Pulver ist Muskat...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Heute abend gibt frische, in Butter gebratene Buabaschbidsla mit zerzupfter Sau in Soße mit frischen Zwiebeln und Salat.
> 
> Buabaschbidsla gehn so:



Sieht sehr lecker aus, dabei fällt mir auf, das deine Buabaspitzle im Gegensatz zur niederbayrischen Fingernudel erst im Wasser sieden, die Fingernudel wird in der Reine mit Butterschmalz im Ofen gegart. 

Ist dann auch mehr Hauptgericht als Beilage.

Guten.


----------



## Justsu (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Pulver ist Muskat...



Oh mann, da hätte ich auch drauf kommen können!#q Und jetzt sehe ich auch die Muskatnuss auf dem ersten Bild!|rolleyes

Aber Zimt in Buablabb...|kopfkrat... Gnocchi wäre ja vielleicht auch mal eine Alternative und dann mit Appelmoos servieren


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Justsu schrieb:


> Aber Zimt in Buablabb...|kopfkrat... Gnocchi wäre ja vielleicht auch mal eine Alternative und dann mit Appelmoos servieren




Hatte früher auch schon Buabaschbidsle wie Schbädsle als Dessert auf der Karte.
Gebraten, in einer kalten Schaumsoße mit geröstetem Mohn und mit Rhabarbergelee - so weit weg ist das also nicht mit Zimt oder Apfelmus/kompott;-)))


----------



## banzinator (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Alle haben se bei de Schwaben abgeguckt. |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ALLE!!!!!!
:g:g:g


----------



## daci7 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



banzinator schrieb:


> Alle haben se bei de Schwaben abgeguckt. |kopfkrat


abgeguggd |znaika:


----------



## banzinator (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sorry damit tu ich mich noch schwer |bla:


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kulduuurschbroochbanausa...


----------



## Franky (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sdad in Kanada mit 2 D? Dorondo... :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

*Sch*dadd hoisd dees..


----------



## Kochtopf (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Sdad in Kanada mit 2 D? Dorondo... :q



Ich dachte oddawa


----------



## banzinator (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich kenn nur Schbegg und Schbädsle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Immerhin ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Heute abend gibt frische, in Butter gebratene Buabaschbidsla mit zerzupfter Sau in Soße mit frischen Zwiebeln und Salat.


geiles Essen gewesen, babbsadd...


----------



## elranchero (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute mal ein Klassiker der US Küche...nein keine fries mag ich nicht [emoji6]






Frisch gewolft und Appenzeller 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Heute mal ein Klassiker der US Küche...nein keine fries mag ich nicht [emoji6]



Dann nehm fritten ;-)


----------



## elranchero (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dann nehm fritten ;-)





Fritten wären natürlich eine Alternative [emoji4]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Heute abend gibt frische, in Butter gebratene Buabaschbidsla mit zerzupfter Sau in Soße mit frischen Zwiebeln und Salat.
> 
> Buabaschbidsla gehn so:





Mensch Thomas da hast du ja heute zu den Wurzeln zurück gefunden...ich hoffe die Banausen da draußen [emoji6]
Nehmen sich das zu Herzen und machen es mal auch selbstgemacht, und nicht immer nur Kühlregal...[emoji106]top 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn ich so einen Aufwand treibe dann gibts kürbisschupfnudeln


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Im Vergleich zu Schbädsle schon arbeitsintensiver


----------



## jobo61 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ein Gutes Essen ist jeden Aufwand wert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

fast jeden - ja ;-)))


----------



## Jose (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gepimpte sahneheringsfilets mit selbstgeschälten kartoffeln :m


----------



## elranchero (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute ganz einfach und schnell...

Jedoch die deutsche Dreifaltigkeit

Badischer Kartoffelsalat wird u.a. Mit Brühe lauwarm serviert 

Wurst aus Edewecht...

...und Senf aus dem östlichen Sachsen 










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich mag mehr den Düsseldorfer Senf, aber passt scho.
Haben Besuch also gab es feiste Regenbogner mit Kräuterbutter, Rosmarin und Zitrönchen gefüllt mit Kartöffelken und als hors deuvre Tomatencremesuppe


----------



## elranchero (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auch sehr fein...aber über den D‘Dorfer reden wir noch mal 

[emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wer wohnt schon in Düsseldorf...[emoji12]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Salat sieht bisschen trocken aus (maulen auf högschdem Niewooh)


----------



## elranchero (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oocchhh...jetzt komm


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schlondse musser meeh...


----------



## elranchero (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*






Ein wenig näher und es schhhllotttzzt...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seifert (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

'ne lumpige Fleischwurst -nur im Naturdarm!!- schön mit Bacon umwickelt und dann ganz sachte auf mittlerer Hitze gebraten,dazu ein Pfaennchen "pommes de brat" ,begleitet von einem Glaeschen Hopfentee (kalt,gaaanz kalt!) und mit etwas Ketchup garniert - mehr muss nicht sein!!
Damit hinterher nicht quietscht kann man/n auch noch'n schönes  Pflaumenwaesserchen hinterher schuetten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

[youtube1]6I7yD1Ce5Yw[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6I7yD1Ce5Yw


----------



## Seifert (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [youtube1]6I7yD1Ce5Yw[/youtube1]
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6I7yD1Ce5Yw



Zu geizig fuer 'ne gute Majonaise?????|supergri


----------



## u-see fischer (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Seifert schrieb:


> ......,begleitet von einem Glaeschen Hopfentee (kalt,gaaanz kalt!) und mit etwas Ketchup garniert -.......



Gaaanz kalten Hopfentee mit Ketchup garniert würde ich ja nicht runter kriegen. :q |bigeyes

 Bei uns gab es heute Wantan Suppe mit gekochtem Hähnchenschenkel und mit Sojasprossen  und anderem asiatischem Gemüse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Seifert schrieb:


> Zu geizig fuer 'ne gute Majonaise?????|supergri



boaaaaah......................


----------



## Jose (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Seifert schrieb:


> Zu geizig fuer 'ne gute Majonaise?????|supergri





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> boaaaaah......................




ne billige wär auch noch zu riskant :m


----------



## Kochtopf (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ne billige wär auch noch zu riskant :m



Billige Majo gehört an Fritten. Aber Kartoffelsalat mit Majo geht so was von überhaupt nicht... wenn schon toffelsalat dann bitte warm und mit E+Ö


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Wer wohnt schon in Düsseldorf...[emoji12]



Keine Kölner und allein das macht sympathisch  und der Löwensenf mit Altbier  currycocos ist wirklich schmackofatzig... Und mit füchschen alt gibt es dort das beste Bier NRWs (und nein, das diskutiere ich nicht)


----------



## Jose (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

was bitte ist "füchsen alt"?

oops, habs gekugelt, brauversuch aus ddf, gab alt & pils.

aber kein bier :m

aber guten senf können die beigeben, die ddfler. 
kein wunder, alles auf der schäl sick .

aber der HERR liebt auch euch. ;+ (gar nicht zu verstehen außer durch seine große güte...)


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


>



...das sieht einfach nur lecker aus #6

Ach ja, da war ja noch der Senf ....
!! Der Düsseldorfer kommt niemals an den Bautz`ner ran !!
Schon gar nicht der Scharfe !  Der Rest ist eh zu lasch...:m:

Hungrige nächtliche Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Alt kommt vom niederrhein nicht aus Düsseldorf.
es kommt nichts aus Düsseldorf.


Es ist alles nur geklaut!
So ist schon die aussage der Prinzen


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich weiß nicht, was ihr gegen eine gute, selbst gemachte Majo einzuwänden habt.
OK, die schneeweiße Pampe aus dem Glas mal außen vor.
Ich mag beide Arten von Kartoffelsalat, die Qualität der Zutaten muss halt stimmen.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> was bitte ist "füchsen alt"?
> 
> oops, habs gekugelt, brauversuch aus ddf, gab alt & pils.



Lass mich raten - du schätzt ein frisches Kölsch. Direkt und ungekühlt vom Pferd ;-P


> aber kein bier :m


Ebend


----------



## Dieter1952 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Alt kommt vom niederrhein nicht aus Düsseldorf.
> es kommt nichts aus Düsseldorf.
> 
> 
> ...




Selbst die Millowitsch,s kommen aus Düsseldorf|rolleyes
Senf? Dann ABB!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

für heute Abend als Topping:
Lauch frittiert...

Schmeckt so geil, dass ich wahrscheinlich nochmal los muss und mehr Lauch kaufen..


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Dieter1952 schrieb:


> Selbst die Millowitsch,s kommen aus Düsseldorf|rolleyes
> Senf? Dann ABB!



Senf kommt aus Frankreich!


----------



## Dieter1952 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Senf kommt aus Frankreich!




Kölner, guck mal bei Wikipedia nach


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die kulinarischen Helden meiner Zeit gehen, Harald Wohlfahrt hörte in der Traube auf, und nun starb Paul Bocuse:
http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesell...er-franzoesischen-koch-legende-a-1188949.html


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nun ja....
Traurig aber 91 stolz es alter.
Diese Restaurants konnte ich mir aber nie leisten.


----------



## elranchero (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die kulinarischen Helden meiner Zeit gehen, Harald Wohlfahrt hörte in der Traube auf, und nun starb Paul Bocuse:
> http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesell...er-franzoesischen-koch-legende-a-1188949.html





Ist doch ein erfülltes Leben gewesen, wünschen wir uns alle 

Unabhängig von der Tragik für die Familie etc. Kann man nur hoffen das das Wissen und der Esprit an andere engagierte Menschen weitergegeben wurde...aber da bin ich mir sehr sicher 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Ist doch ein erfülltes Leben gewesen, wünschen wir uns alle
> 
> Unabhängig von der Tragik für die Familie etc. Kann man nur hoffen das das Wissen und der Esprit an andere engagierte Menschen weitergegeben wurde...aber da bin ich mir sehr sicher
> 
> ...



absolut - er hat ja nicht nur eine Generation Köche geprägt, sondern viele Generationen..

Man merkt nur selber, wie man älter  wird, wenn Jugendhelden wegsterben


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da ist sehr viel wahres dran.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Nun ja....
> Traurig aber 91 stolz es alter.
> Diese Restaurants konnte ich mir aber nie leisten.



Immer eine Frage des wollens - ich hab schon für größeren Unfug Kohle rausgeschmissen...

"Lohnt" sich aber wirklich nur bei entsprechendem Interesse UND Vorkenntnissen, sonst ists Geld auch rausgeschmissen


----------



## elranchero (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute wieder eine schnelle Variante...zwischen gutbürgerlich und Truckstop

Wir haben doch keine Zeit [emoji12]









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> absolut - er hat ja nicht nur eine Generation Köche geprägt, sondern viele Generationen..
> 
> 
> 
> Man merkt nur selber, wie man älter  wird, wenn Jugendhelden wegsterben





Nennen wir ihn mal jahrhundertkoch das ist meine Meinung 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immer eine Frage des wollens - ich hab schon für größeren Unfug Kohle rausgeschmissen...
> 
> "Lohnt" sich aber wirklich nur bei entsprechendem Interesse UND Vorkenntnissen, sonst ists Geld auch rausgeschmissen



Ist wohl so!
Aber als kleiner Arbeiter sind andere Dinge wichtiger als Sterne Restaurants.
zb. Die Familie satt kriege.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> für heute Abend als Topping:
> Lauch frittiert...
> 
> Schmeckt so geil, dass ich wahrscheinlich nochmal los muss und mehr Lauch kaufen..



Dazu nu der Teller, mit "Gabel"-Eintopf (inkl. Schbegg, Würschd, Wirsing, Lauch, Karotten etc.) mit Schbädsle und Haggbebbl und fritiertem Lauch:


----------



## iGude (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu nu der Teller, mit "Gabel"-Eintopf (inkl. Schbegg, Würschd, Wirsing, Lauch, Karotten etc.) mit Schbädsle und Haggbebbl und fritiertem Lauch:



|bigeyes#6

Du bist ja echt der Beste! Alles grüne wird ordentlich frittiert. 

Ich geb zu, Son Teller könnt ich jetzt wegfetzen. 

Lecker!


----------



## elranchero (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Haggbebbell ist ja wieder geil...

... ich übersetze mal für die Aliens 

Frikadellen, Buletten, Fleischkiechle (badisch), meatballs, beefsteak...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



iGude schrieb:


> Alles grüne wird ordentlich frittiert.



In jeder Hinsicht
:vik::vik::vik:

Aber fritierter Lauch ist echt was geiles, kann ich nur empfehlen..

Braucht aber richtig heisses Öl, über 180 ..


----------



## elranchero (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In Jeder Hinsicht
> 
> :vik::vik::vik:





Bei unserem Ministerpräsidenten solltest du abermals Sojaöl nehmen...[emoji6]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Haggbebbell ist ja wieder geil...
> 
> ... ich übersetze mal für die Aliens
> 
> ...



Danke für die übersetzung.
Ohne Bild wäre ich nicht dahintergekommen:m


----------



## elranchero (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

War Spaß...der ist so grün, das der in der Daimler Kantine isst, nämlich gar nicht 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

R.I.P:
Paul Bocuse.
einfache küche .............von gestern nochmal 
resteessen


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Statt Toast richtiges Brot und ich wär dabei!!
Toast ist echt nicht so meines...


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Weiss Brot;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

machts net wirklich besser ;-)


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Egal, es wird gegessen was auf den Tisch kommt


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sowieso!!!


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Weiss Brot;-))



Damit fischt man und gegessen wird es nur im Ausnahmefall


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lool  ;-))    ja und teller auf-essen ,  wird morgen das wetter besser!!!


----------



## elranchero (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Richtiges Brot sieht z.B. So aus 






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei den Blasen wäre der Bäcker früher auf die Bäckerschupfen gekommen


----------



## elranchero (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei den Blasen wäre der Bäcker früher auf die Bäckerschupfen gekommen





Nein gerade das macht es aus...luftig und leicht aber mit kerniger Note...

...ist das die bayrische Variante von kielholend [emoji4]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Richtiges Brot sieht z.B. So aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ganz schön große löcher...............harry 1688..............und das schwarzbrot


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gutes altes grau brot


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bäcker hiessen bei uns in der Küche immer "Meehlbadscher", Metzger waren die, "die aus Liter Kilo machen" (Eiszugabe bei Wurst) 
:g:g:g
:q:q:q


Alles selber machen ist zwar geil - aber nix gegen (wirklich) gute Bäcker wie Metzger..

Muss man heute sowohl mit der Lupe suchen wie zu schätzen wissen..


----------



## elranchero (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sollten uns darauf beschränken Beiträge zu posten und andere zu kommentieren... und das mit einem positiven Touch 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nö, das ist der allgemeine Kulinarik-Austauschthread. 
Passt scho..

Ich verschiebs schon, wenns notwendig ist..


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sorry! soll nochmal vorkommen:
für morgen schon am auftauen

rotkohl noch von winachten;-) und krustenbraten


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sau mit Knusperkruste - das wird geil


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Krustenbraten ist lecker!
Rotkohl eher nicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Krustenbraten ist lecker!
> Rotkohl eher nicht





da musste durch 

:m:m:m



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es köchelt der erste Hafen (ca 7.5 l) mit Blaukraut dieses Jahr.
> 
> Nach bewährtem Rezept mit Schmalz, Zwiebeln, Rotwein, Essig, Preisselbeeren, meiner Gewürzmischung und Zucker...
> 
> Braucht noch 2 - 3 Tage - freu mich schon drauf....





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gehen knapp 8 l rein.
> Fertig gekocht/gewürzt (der "Glanz" ist genügend Schweineschmalz), wird die näxten 2 - 3 Tage jeweils noch 4 - 5 mal am Tag aufgekocht.
> 
> Dann portioniert und ab in Froster für stressige Tage


----------



## elranchero (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So und morgen hole ich meinen Rotkohl raus...damit wäre alles geschwätzt...

...[emoji108]




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So muss das...immer wieder aufkochen [emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> So und morgen hole ich meinen Rotkohl raus...damit wäre alles geschwätzt...
> 
> ...[emoji108]
> 
> ...


ein büschen ot:

ich glaube nächstes jahr-----------haben wir 1 million hits und klicks.

das wird ein lecker gekocht.
mache mir jetzt schon gedanken


----------



## elranchero (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ein büschen ot:
> 
> ich glaube nächstes jahr-----------haben wir 1 million hits und klicks.
> 
> ...





Lieber nobby das verstehe ich jetzt leider nicht...[emoji848]

...bitte um Erleuchtung 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sauerkraut, rosenkohl, grünkohl, wir sing...  alles lecker!
Aber keinen rotkohl!


----------



## Jose (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kningkleinzeug


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die kulinarischen Helden meiner Zeit gehen, Harald Wohlfahrt hörte in der Traube auf, und nun starb Paul Bocuse:
> http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesell...er-franzoesischen-koch-legende-a-1188949.html




Um die Butter (von Bocus' Lehrmeister F. Point stammt übrigens der Spruch "Gebt mir Butter, immer nur Butter") mal dick aufzutragen: Gott ist tot

Wer in memoriam einen Klassiker nachkochen möchte, der kann sich an der legendären Holzbein-Suppe versuchen.:q

Ich zitiere mal den Meister:

"Nehmen Sie erstmal einen irdenen oder kupfernen, innen verzinnten Kessel. Aber'n sauberen. Dann tun Sie eine ordentliche Rindshaxe rein und gießen mit Wasser auf. Salz dazu, Zwiebeln, Nelkennägel und alles mögliche, was einen interessanten Geschmack geben kann. Lassen sie nur ganz langsam köcheln, aber schäumen Sie immer wieder ab. Wenn die Brühe dann endlich klar ist, tun Sie Lauch, weiße Rüben und Sellerie dazu. Dann auch 3 Kalbshaxen, 'ne Schweineschulter, 'ne Pute, Rebhühner, 'ne Lammkeule und schönen Tafelspitz. 'ne halbe Stunde, bevor das Ganze fertig sein soll, noch einige Bresse-Hühner, kurz darauf einige mit Trüffeln und Pistazien gespickte Schweinswürste. Wenn dann alles fertig ist, tragen Sie die Schüssel auf und legen Sie obenauf den Knochen von der Ochsenhaxe, damit man auch erkennen kann, daß es sich wirklich um 'ne Holzbein-Suppe handelt. Dazu gibt's Beaujolais; aber ohne, daß Sie darauf achten, wieviel getrunken wird. Guten Appetit!


Thomas, an der Stelle bitte übernehmen, mit Video!!:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da fehlt mir in der Privatküche schlicht der Topf passender Größe- Rezept hat natürlich was..


----------



## elranchero (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kinderpool mit allheat Boden...da kannst du nach Geschmack dann noch ergänzen [emoji56]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

In der Profi küche gibt eben mehr Möglichkeiten


----------



## jochen68 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

|rolleyes... bleibt nett zueinander! Alles kann irgendwer immer noch einen Tick besser, aber nun ja. Hauptsache, wir lassen es uns gut gehen und haben Spaß am Genießen! 

In diesem Sinne heute mal richtig fett: frittierter panierter Blumenkohl, Kroketten und Schnitzel in Butterschmalz gebraten. Sauce Hollandaise dazu. Danach Crème brûlée.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Blumenkohl friteren - geil (bin aber grade eh auf Fritiertrip - geile Garmethode)


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

größter topf im hause ...  glaube ich 21lieter. ein guck ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Guck Rezept - langt net ;-))


----------



## jochen68 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Blumenkohl friteren - geil (bin aber grade eh auf Fritiertrip - geile Garmethode)



... habe mir Rahmen der neuen Küche auch wieder eine Fritteuse zugelegt. Allein schon, um kleine Fische (wie z. B. Maränen oder Boquerones) auszubacken. Auch Pommes sind so wieder etwas geiler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ein Traum selber gemachte Pommes...

mach ich mir dann auch immer frische Mayo selber dazu..

Frit muss ich wieder kaufen, fritiere gerade in Töppen..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> da fehlt mir in der Privatküche schlicht der Topf passender Größe- Rezept hat natürlich was..



Mensch, du als Schwabe, altes Ölfass in die Einfahrt und Feuer drunter!:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hehehe, hat was...


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fritieren kling gut, aber leider spielt da mein rauchmelder nicht mit


----------



## Seifert (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die kulinarischen Helden meiner Zeit gehen, Harald Wohlfahrt hörte in der Traube auf, und nun starb Paul Bocuse:
> http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesell...er-franzoesischen-koch-legende-a-1188949.html



Deren (und deswegen auch mein) Problem: 
mikroskopische Portionen und astronomische Preise


----------



## Franky (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir kocht gerade ein großer Pott Ragu Bolognaise für die Lasagne heute Abend... ick freu ma schon! :z


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

geil - hab noch was vom letzten im Froster - näxte Woche...


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kochst du ein lecker#6

meine zutaten für fingerfood gleich :m


----------



## JottU (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So, der Räuberbraten darf jetzt in den Ofen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

goil!


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der Räuberbraten sieht super aus


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gebratene Gänseleber mit Ratatouille


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wow - auch geil - normale oder Stopf?


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Normal vom Biohof (allerdings TK)


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



JottU schrieb:


> So, der Räuberbraten darf jetzt in den Ofen.



Sieht auch Lecker aus.#6


----------



## Gast (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich habe gerade 2 Entenbrüste und ein Schweinefilet geräuchert, jetzt habe ich wieder ein wenig Aufschnitt für aufs Toast.


----------



## elranchero (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sauerbraten trocken gelegt...Farbe passt schonmal...[emoji4]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Na dann lass es dir schmeckken...
Ich komme nicht.


----------



## JottU (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lecker wars.
Bin vollgefressen bis oben hin. :q

Und das Beste ist: Reicht mir noch für morgen.  :vik:


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jottu, das sieht fantastisch gut aus


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

IMG_20180121_151018.jpg

die Gänseleber mit Rata..., mensch war das leckerhttps://www.anglerboard.de/board/images/smilies/love.gif


----------



## elranchero (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sauerbraten ist somit nachgereicht [emoji6]







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franky (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Boaaaaah... Könnt icj jezz auch...
Hsb aber das im ofen... 1300 g hack als basis für die polonäse :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

alle lecker bilder..................mein baby ist auch noch im ofen

;-)


----------



## ollidaiwa (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

leichte Kost:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBlUVmp_r-I


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich kanns net lassen:
Schbegg????????

;-))))


----------



## pennfanatic (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> alle lecker bilder..................mein baby ist auch noch im ofen
> 
> ;-)



Das gefällt mir am besten. Genau mein Geschmack.
Was gibt es dazu?
Keine Sauce hoffe ich!
Da geht die Kruste kaput.


----------



## pennfanatic (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> leichte Kost:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBlUVmp_r-I



Lecker!
Vor allem ohne Speck!


----------



## bombe20 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bei uns gab es zum abendbrot eier mit senfsoße und kartoffeln. lecker war es!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gekochte oder pochierte Eier?
DIESE einfachen Dinge sind (gut gemacht) oft wirklich das allerbeste!


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Das gefällt mir am besten. Genau mein Geschmack.
> Was gibt es dazu?
> Keine Sauce hoffe ich!
> Da geht die Kruste kaput.



aber doch mit sause.............


----------



## elranchero (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nobby Kruste top...übergrillt???


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und schon wieder rotkohl....


----------



## elranchero (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Und schon wieder rotkohl....





Kindheitstrauma???


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franky (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Kindheitstrauma???
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Muss wohl... :q Könnt ich auch zu fast allem und fast immer essen... :m


----------



## pennfanatic (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mag sein....
Aber rotkohl und rote Beete kann ich nicht nicht ausstehen.


----------



## elranchero (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Muss wohl... :q Könnt ich auch zu fast allem und fast immer essen... :m





Muss halt gut gemacht sein ... aber der schwäbische Rotkohl Sachverständige wird sich sicherlich noch äußern...[emoji3]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Nobby Kruste top...übergrillt???
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



büschen zu doll im alten backofen ..seppelfricke

abber die kruste wie glas.


----------



## pennfanatic (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Braten ist super!

Sauce nur über die Kartoffel auch Ok.....


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> aber doch mit sause.............



Kruste mit Rotkohl Lecker.Das mag ich auch.:q:q


----------



## ollidaiwa (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYjXKOw_FWg


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

;-))))))))


----------



## bombe20 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> gekochte oder pochierte Eier?
> DIESE einfachen Dinge sind (gut gemacht) oft wirklich das allerbeste!


klassisch gekocht. mit kindern mache ich keine experimente. die gehen zu schnell in die verweigerungshaltung bei unbekannten dingen auf dem tisch, zumal ich noch nie eier selbst pochiert habe.
aber ich gebe dir recht: einfach, schnell und gut. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kommt bei Kids immer drauf an- man kann sie auch neugierig machen - ist aber ein Spiel mitm Feuer, wen sie dann was nicht mögen ;-)))


----------



## bombe20 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> man kann sie auch neugierig machen


selber machen bzw. am kochen beteiligen zieht immer. nur nicht heute. ich hatte ausgang gestern und hänge heute entsprechend in den seilen. #g


----------



## pennfanatic (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Na gut daß ich keinen Ausgang mehr habe.


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Na gut daß ich keinen Ausgang mehr habe.



|muahah: der ist gut :vik:


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Für die nächsten 2 Tage, 
Schnippelchesbohnesupp mit Rinderbein und leicht angebratener Schbegg:l


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und leicht angebratener Schbegg:l


:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Speck ist ja auch international und bei keiner Küche wegzudenken


----------



## Franky (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Für die nächsten 2 Tage,
> Schnippelchesbohnesupp mit Rinderbein und leicht angebratener Schbegg:l



Hmmmm.... Ich hab noch ne Paggung Wachsbohn im TKS...... Schbegg ist vorhanden, Suppefleisch gäbs beim Schlachter des Vertrauens.... Ich glaub, das könnt die Woche noch was werden! :m


----------



## hanzz (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab heut auch Suppentag.
Huhn + Broccoli + Blumenkohl + Möhren + Kohl + Sellerie

Einfache Gleichung und lecker.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Buabaschbidsle mit Schbegg un Zwiwwl brooda, mit Ei ieberbagga un Salaad..


----------



## elranchero (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist mal wieder so weit Münster...aber heute begleitet von bruschetta topping 












Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

die opulenz hier ist ja unglaublich #6

ich back gaaanz "kleine brötchen", nämmich "falsche Schbädsle".
abgebildet ist ein muster mit wert, weil diese teile direkt aus der pfanne gegessen werden müssen. 
bildern dieser dinger, aufgestapelt zu türmen darf man ruhig misstrauen: sehen gut aus aber ist ES eben nicht.

kartoffeln mehlig & festkochend, mehl, ei, salz und ne überdosis zwiebeln und ne pfanne voll mit öl.


hätt ich fast vergessen - und ne küche, die drei tage nach rievkooche 'riecht'


----------



## elranchero (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja lecker aber riecht wirklich extrem...

...-5 Grad und sowas mit Salz ein Traum 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> die opulenz hier ist ja unglaublich #6
> 
> ich back gaaanz "kleine brötchen", nämmich "falsche Schbädsle".
> abgebildet ist ein muster mit wert, weil diese teile direkt aus der pfanne gegessen werden müssen.
> ...


Ich finden rievkochee lecker.
Wenn es in einer anderen küche gemacht wurde.
Klamotten anschliessend drei tage aus lüften.      
Aber leeeeee/eecker


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kann man auch leicht belegen und eine art Pizza draus machen.


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kartoffelpuffer macht man sinnigerweise auf dem Balkon :m handhabe ich sinnigerweise auch bei Beljashi so


----------



## Franky (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Katoffelpuffä werden maximal mit Appelmuuus belegt... :m


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Ja lecker aber riecht wirklich extrem...
> 
> ...-5 Grad und sowas mit Salz ein Traum
> 
> ...



na ja, Dein Münster topt das aber locker,
Du musst doch riechen wie ne offene Mülltonne|rolleyes


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Katoffelpuffä werden maximal mit Appelmuuus belegt... :m



Jo #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Moin
Schweinesteak-Topf mal wieder

heute mit schnitzel, sardinen mit chili und rosmarin.

Dosentomaten
3 Zwiebeln
4 Knobizehen
Handvoll Basilikum
Oregano getr.2teelöffel(hab kein frischen)
ca.750g Kartoffeln
4-5 Schweineschnitzel (a ca.150g )
Pfeffer
Butterschmalz
1/4l Gemüsebrühe (instant)
Salz
ca.100ml Rotwein (bei mir wirds immer bischen meer)

SO WIRDS GEMACHT:
Dosentomaten abgiessen und zerkleinern.Zwiebeln und Knobi abziehen und würfeln.Kartoffeln schälen und in Stücke schneiden.
Schnitzel halbieren,salz pfeffer drauf kurz in Butterschmalz anbraten und herausnehmen.
Zwiebeln und Knobi im Bratfett glasig dünsten,in einen großen Topf geben.
Fleisch,Tomaten und Kräuter drauf verteilen.
Brühe angießen.
Mit Salz und Pfefferwürzen.
Kartoffel dazu und den Rotwein nicht vergessen
Alles zugedeckt köcheln lassen bis die Kartoffeln gar sind
Am zweiten Tag aufgewärmt schmeckts noch besser


----------



## u-see fischer (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Franky schrieb:


> Katoffelpuffä werden maximal mit Appelmuuus belegt... :m



Habe ich früher auch so gehandhabt. Bis ich Rievkooche (Katoffelpuffa) mal mit Frischkäse und Räucherlachs gegessen habe, einfach lecker.

Rievkooche macht man am besten im Garten auf der grünen Wiese.


----------



## Jose (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da die küche ohnehin schon duftet schieb ich gleich noch nen haufen fleischklößchen nach: erst montón de albóndigas und dann fertig für den frigo


vorratswirschaft eben :m


----------



## elranchero (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Cous cous Salat Merguez und Harrissa...

...Schmalhans[emoji6]







Aber man kann ja noch nachnehmen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

merguez vom hammel?
nicht dass das jetzt missverstanden wird: ich mein die füllung der därme :m


ich frag, weil ich ne merguez-inflation beobachte, fast bietet schon jeder original-"merguez" an. schwein, rind und was weiß ich noch - aber hammel fehlanzeige.

noch nicht mal die halallalalilis haben die im angebot, hier jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## elranchero (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist Agneau also Lamm 

Ist aus Frankreich da gibt es höchstens noch Lamm Kalb gemischt sonst nix...[emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Achim_68 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Habe ich früher auch so gehandhabt. Bis ich Rievkooche (Katoffelpuffa) mal mit Frischkäse und Räucherlachs gegessen habe, einfach lecker.
> 
> Rievkooche macht man am besten im Garten auf der grünen Wiese.



Seh ich genauso - früher auch nur mit Apfelmus gegessen. Mittlerweile geht aber auch Lachs und Frischkäse ... oder Rübenkraut (Zuckerrübensirup)!


----------



## Kotzi (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Reibekuchen, darauf Creme Fraiche mit Zitrone, Salz und frischen Meerrettich, dadrauf Lachs und dadrauf leicht angemachter oder schierer Rucola.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nur Reste vernichten/TK gerade - komm zu nix..
Gut, wenn man vorgekocht hat..


----------



## elranchero (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich habe heute gar nix...

...verdammter Tag und kein Bock mehr [emoji17]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ja, wer vorgekocht hat ist oft im vorteil.
ich hab, die albóndigas, aber jeden tag?

auf konserve zurück gegriffen, ne tüte fischsuppe aus der metro.
kann man ruhig einen bogen drumrum machen...

gab also fischsuppe, naja
mein meerrettich hats so halb gerettet


edit: noch zwei spiegeleier mit schbegg für satt, männo...


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

500 g Frische Hühnerherzen angebraten, 3 kleingeschnittene Spitzpaprika, 2 gewürfelte Zwiebeln und 3 Zehen Knobi dazu, mit Pfeffer und Salz sowie etwas Rosmarin gewürzt. Dazu ne Focatia  
War einfach köstlich.
Alles zusammen ergab einen Wareneinsatz von sage u. schreibe 3,40 €


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Immer wieder leckere Ideen hier, was man kochen könnte #6...
Heute aber koch ich mal garnichts, und das sofort für zwei Tage :m...

#hThomas...


----------



## sprogoe (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> 500 g Frische Hühnerherzen angebraten, 3 kleingeschnittene Spitzpaprika, 2 gewürfelte Zwiebeln und 3 Zehen Knobi dazu, mit Pfeffer und Salz sowie etwas Rosmarin gewürzt. Dazu ne Focatia
> War einfach köstlich.
> Alles zusammen ergab einen Wareneinsatz von sage u. schreibe 3,40 €



Und das dann auf 4 Portionen geteilt, nennt man "Speisung der Armen".:m

Guß Siggi


----------



## daci7 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Und das dann auf 4 Portionen geteilt, nennt man "Speisung der Armen".:m
> 
> Guß Siggi



Wie bitte willst du 500g Fleisch auf *4 Portionen *verteilen? Die maximale Teilung wäre als Aufschnitt für *4 Brötchen *möglich


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Und das dann auf 4 Portionen geteilt, nennt man "Speisung der Armen".:m
> 
> Guß Siggi



für mich alleine hats voll und ganz gereicht:m


----------



## elranchero (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wokpfanne mit 2 Tage mariniertem Rinderfilet in Teriyaki Knoblauch etc. und frischem Gemüse 






Und so dann ready to eat...







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Wokpfanne mit 2 Tage mariniertem Rinderfilet in Teriyaki Knoblauch etc. und frischem Gemüse
> 
> 
> 
> ...




verlockend und anregend - scheint du experimentierst viel - immer noch nicht 'das' soulfood gefunden?
ist ja ne echt weite kochskala


vergessen: heut die spanischen fleischklößchen und frittierte kartoffeln mit soße,
kurz albóndigas y patatas bravas.
ist eh die gleiche soße, ökonomie halt #6


----------



## daci7 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> verlockend und anregend - scheint du experimentierst viel - immer noch nicht 'das' soulfood gefunden?
> ist ja ne echt weite kochskala


Muss ja nicht jeder so auf ein Tier fixiert sein


----------



## Jose (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Muss ja nicht jeder so auf ein Tier fixiert sein


hach, da denk ich mir doch was: der eine ohne schbegg is(s)t nix, der andere zu 90% schwein...
und ich soll fixiert sein?

der erschwingliche nachschub diktiert den teller, vulgo not kennt kein gebot.

einzig fixiert ich bin auf mau tai...


----------



## daci7 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> [...]
> der erschwingliche nachschub diktiert den teller, vulgo not kennt kein gebot.
> 
> einzig fixiert ich bin auf mau tai...



Nach Not sehen deine Teller ehrlich gesagt selten aus


----------



## elranchero (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jetzt lassen wir doch jedem sein Hässchen [emoji3]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Nach Not sehen deine Teller ehrlich gesagt selten aus



bin halt gut im tarnen und täuschen


----------



## jochen68 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mal wieder so'n Blech mit Huhn und Gemüse. Hatte ich irgendwann mal von so einem Lecker-Idee-Fix-und-Fertig-Gewürz-in-der-Tüte-den-Rest-besorgst-du-dir-noch-selber-Gericht abgekupfert ;-) Allerdings auch ohne Tüte sehr lecker.


----------



## JottU (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja die Schenkel gibts morgen bei mir auch. beim ersten mal wars auch aus der Tüte, aber mitlerweile mix ich mir das auch selbst zusammen.


----------



## Jose (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



JottU schrieb:


> Ja die Schenkel gibts morgen bei mir auch. beim ersten mal wars auch aus der Tüte, aber mitlerweile mix ich mir das auch selbst zusammen.


das ist ja voll  boardferkelmäßig #d

meld dich selbst :vik:


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schweine - Rollbraten, sehr lecker  ....











Lieben Gruss aus Berlin


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nachbarin hat mich eingeladen, Chili con carne!
Als ich dort war, verkündete sie stolz, dass das Chili vegan sei|bigeyes

Wie soll das gehen? fragte ich , wo ist das Carne?;+

Sie: was ist Carne?|uhoh:

Fazit: scheixxx Tag|evil:


----------



## sprogoe (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Na, das Fleisch hättest Du doch an der Nachbarin finden können.:q


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Na, das Fleisch hättest Du doch an der Nachbarin finden können.:q



ne lass mal, die sieht selbst aus wie ein Stück Tofu.


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich war dann am Imbis und hab ne Körriworscht mit Fritten gegessen


----------



## jobo61 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was es morgen wohl gibt


----------



## Gast (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jobo61 schrieb:


> Was es morgen wohl gibt


Die armen Katzen :q


----------



## jobo61 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nö da ist der Schwanz zu kurz  ,das waren Jack Russel , deswegen hab ich den Kopf weg.


----------



## Jose (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jobo61 schrieb:


> Was es morgen wohl gibt










ein vernünftiger wochenvorrat :vik:

sieben likes #6


----------



## Kochtopf (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jobo61 schrieb:


> Nö da ist der Schwanz zu kurz �� ,das waren Jack Russel , deswegen hab ich den Kopf weg. ��



Also gibt es Ratte? *d&r*


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

noch ein -----------------


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hawaii Toast Lecker.
Nobbi kommst du auch zum Angelflohmarkt


----------



## Jose (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dr. ödker spinaci gepimpt mit vier zehen knoblauch, einer zwiebel, thunfisch ausser dose, gouda, oregano und schbegg.
hauptsache schnell & satt :m


----------



## honeybee (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute.....Gräupcheneintopf
Morgen...keine Ahnung
Sonntag..Schafkeule


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Graupen Eintopf lecker!
Schafskeule auch.
Bin leider zz auf diät


----------



## honeybee (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Man kann ja nicht immer auf alles verzichten......

Ich habe z.Zt. wenig Zeit zum kochen, was aber nicht schlimm ist.
Aber Sonntags will ich was ordentliches und gerne mit Klößen.....zumindest jetzt in der dunklen Jahreszeit


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja da hast du recht!
Ich nehme an die klösse gibt es zum Schaf?

Aber bitte kein rotkohl.....


----------



## honeybee (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ja da hast du recht!
> Ich nehme an die klösse gibt es zum Schaf?
> 
> Aber bitte kein rotkohl.....



Rotkohl zum Schaf???? #t
Zum Schaf gibt es Speckbohnen.......und ja, Klöße


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Rotkohl zum Schaf???? #t
> Zum Schaf gibt es Speckbohnen.......und ja, Klöße



Sehr gut !!!!


----------



## ollidaiwa (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mist!


----------



## JottU (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wie hast denn das geschafft?


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das geht unter vegane rezepte ----- kann der herd nicht ab ;-)))


----------



## ollidaiwa (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

die Sojasoßenflasche fiel aus dem direkt darüberliegendem Gewürzschrank.


----------



## jochen68 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> die Sojasoßenflasche fiel aus dem direkt darüberliegendem Gewürzschrank.


... Ja, echt Mist - Ab jetzt erstmal "Al forno" oder wie das heisst.


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> die Sojasoßenflasche fiel aus dem direkt darüberliegendem Gewürzschrank.


das war dein freund   mit lecker essen gekocht  mit haftpflichtversicherung.
und nachtisch wir  bez. ja nur .

war nur son rezept -----man macht das ja sowieso nicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jobo61 schrieb:


> Was es morgen wohl gibt



kommt Jose zu Besuch ?


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute gibbet kein hähnchen kiew der klassiker ause 80iger.
abba in planung!!!

heute falscher hase aber mit feta und speck umwickelt

bilder kommen ja noch.


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Falscher Hase ist doch Hackfleisch?


Leeeeeecker!


----------



## dieangeln (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Habe mir letzte Woche das erste mal Pizza selbst gemacht mit tipico 00 Mehl für den Boden, und dann auf ein Pizzastein gebacken ist super gelungen.Beim nächsten mal gibts auch Fotos.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



dieangeln schrieb:


> Habe mir letzte Woche das erste mal Pizza selbst gemacht mit tipico 00 Mehl für den Boden, und dann auf ein Pizzastein gebacken ist super gelungen.Beim nächsten mal gibts auch Fotos.
> 
> Gruß Dietmar



#6#6#6  fotos immer gerne!!!

@ penn ja mit Hackfleisch.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Falscher Hase ist doch Hackfleisch?
> 
> 
> Leeeeeecker!



Hallo,

oder eine Katze|supergri.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

der anfang ist gemacht.

------------die katze ist im sack;-))


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

.....und büschen speck ..............


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nobbi, das wird ne leckere Angelegenheit#6


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> oder eine Katze|supergri.
> 
> ...



Lajos ich wünsche dir eine großkatze!
Panter aufwärts.
Mal schauen wer wen verspeist!


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

natürlich auch ein tellerbilder und büschen romantik angeln:m


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> natürlich auch ein tellerbilder und büschen romantik angeln:m



Das 3.Bild gefällt mir am besten. Romantik pur #6


----------



## ollidaiwa (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

1 Glas gemischte Pilze von Aldi, rosa Champingnons, Zwiebel, Knobi, Becher Sahne und Fond von der letzten Putello -Tonnatoherstellung. 
Mit etwas Stärke angedickt.
Lecker!

Dazu Nudeln.


----------



## Jose (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kning

knofi, salz, pfeffer, majoran, rosmarin, wacholder, schbegg
45 min bei 180°, dann  zwei möhren,zwei zwiebeln, fenchel, ne knofi-gespickte tomate dazu.

und drei dicke mehlige kartoffeln im backofen nebenbei

jetzt heißt es geduld...


----------



## Jose (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

feddich 

und noch vier schenkelchen zum nachladen.

(und ja, hat möhrchen :m)


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

oooo könnte ich auch noch ab .
ein lecker   hab seit weihnachten nur!!! 4kilo druff und heute bei aldi gesehen gibbet schon alles für ostern.


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir heute nur Brot mit Margarine!
Rente kommt erst in vier tagen.
Aber ich mag das sehr gerne altes Brot mit Margarine und Wasser.


----------



## jochen68 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tolles Sachen wieder hier! Kriegt man echt Hunger ...

Ich habe heute die Kohlrouladen für morgen angeschmort und das Haus somit in einen dezenten Duft gehüllt *grins* Während die Meute mit Pasta bzw. Restgulasch von gestern abgefüttert wurde, habe ich selber heute die kalte Küche mit Fisch "aus eigener Produktion" bevorzugt, einen Teil des Fanges der letzten Tage. Blaufelchen geräuchert, dazu Sahnemeerettich, Bier, Brot und Butter ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Bei mir heute nur Brot mit Margarine!
> Rente kommt erst in vier tagen.
> Aber ich mag das sehr gerne altes Brot mit Margarine und Wasser.



Penn ..ohne Deine Adresse per PN kann ich Dir kein Texas Eintopf envoyer.


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Penn ..ohne Deine Adresse per PN kann ich Dir kein Texas Eintopf envoyer.



Hallo nobbi, 
Sehr nett von dir. Aber so schlimm ist es nicht. 
Ich muss sowieso aufpassen mit dem essen.
Alles Vertrage ich nicht mehr.
Also lieber schonkost.


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

OK......#6#6#6

abba immer fragen -wir sind angler und helfen!


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das ist super!
Danke dir!


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ot
 Hallo nobbi,
Bist du dieses Jahr wieder mit kleinboot unterwegs?
Oder willst du das wegen wohnmobil drang eben.
Fände ich schade....
Obwohl im wohnmobil kannst besser kochen.....


----------



## Jose (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> ...Ich muss sowieso aufpassen mit dem essen.
> Alles Vertrage ich nicht mehr.
> Also lieber schonkost.



dann lass dir raten 



 


ich such ja auch nach nem weg für mich für leckeres verträgliches essen, schbädsle sind somit außen vor  :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

am liebsten alles.
du weißt doch der erste 

am liebsten hätte ich jetzt ein chsburger  mit pommes und cola


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was ich gerne essen möchte und was ich Vertrag sind zweierlei Dinge.
Anm besten Verträge ich asiatisches essen mit Reis.
Aber hier gibt es keinen vernünftigen Asiaten mehr....


----------



## Jose (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> ...Aber hier gibt es keinen vernünftigen Asiaten mehr....




macheste diche von schlitzeohre zuhu schlitzeauge

gehte immer weiter bisse gehte niche mehre #6


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Tolles Sachen wieder hier! Kriegt man echt Hunger ...
> 
> Ich habe heute die Kohlrouladen für morgen angeschmort und das Haus somit in einen dezenten Duft gehüllt *grins* Während die Meute mit Pasta bzw. Restgulasch von gestern abgefüttert wurde, habe ich selber heute die kalte Küche mit Fisch "aus eigener Produktion" bevorzugt, einen Teil des Fanges der letzten Tage. Blaufelchen geräuchert, dazu Sahnemeerettich, Bier, Brot und Butter ...



geräucherte Felchen, das ist nicht nur opulent, sondern fast schon dekadent#6


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jose. was hälst Du von einem neuen Klingelton für dein Händy?
geht ungefähr so: kning kning kning.............


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute wird es Entenbrust sous vide an gebackenen Chikoree mit Tomatensoße geben,
Bilder folgen dann.


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sonntach brunsch------heute mal----die tiger paniert mit aioli dip

und büschen mit romantik


----------



## exil-dithschi (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> einen Teil des Fanges der letzten Tage. Blaufelchen geräuchert, dazu Sahnemeerettich, Bier, Brot und Butter ...


megaaaa!


----------



## Hering 58 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> sonntach brunsch------heute mal----die tiger paniert mit aioli dip
> 
> und büschen mit romantik



Nobbi bild 4 wieder Romantik pur:vik:


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jetzt bin ich endgültig von sous vide überzeugt, Die Entenbrust war einzigartig saftig und zart.
Hier ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

leider bin ich nicht so gut im Fotografieren, aber ich denke, man sieht schon wie saftig das Teil war


----------



## Ndber (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich endgültig von sous vide überzeugt, Die Entenbrust war einzigartig saftig und zart.
> Hier ein paar Bilder.



Hab mir auch so ein Teil zugelegt.
Heute gabs Schweinefilet.... zum reinlegen zart:m
Sogar mein Sohn, der Fleisch sonst nur in Form von Hack oder als Wiener Schnitzel isst, war total begeistert.

@Brillendorsch  die Entenbrust schaut lecker aus.#6 Das werd ich als nächstes mal angehen. dann gibts auch Bilder


----------



## elranchero (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sous Vide ist eine feine Sache wie ihr seht [emoji3]

Hier gab es heute Mantateller...auch geil 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mig23 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich endgültig von sous vide überzeugt, Die Entenbrust war einzigartig saftig und zart.
> Hier ein paar Bilder.


Hab auch schon Brüstchen von der Wildente so zubereitet, die waren ein Traum ! #6


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

für die nächsten 2 Tage gibt es mal wieder Wurstsalat mit Bratkartoffeln


----------



## Franky (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja.. Bei mir stinkts noch immer...


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kartoffelpuffer ?
Mach ich nur noch im Waffeleisen, das stinkt nicht so


----------



## ollidaiwa (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Kartoffelpuffer stinken doch nicht!


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wirtshaus - Schnitzel   vom Schwein


----------



## elranchero (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nobbi sieht gut aus guten Appetit...

...für eine noch fluffigere Panade 

...mehlieren Sahne in die Eimasse und beim panieren nicht andrücken 

Und wichtig zweite Pfanne weil die Öl Temperatur am Anfang sinkt...[emoji108]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Nobbi sieht gut aus guten Appetit...
> 
> ...für eine noch fluffigere Panade
> 
> ...


----------



## elranchero (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Am besten im ölbad.

Dann wird es Wiener Art und die panade ist locker[/QUOTE]


Butterschmalz und Ölmix dann ist es perfekt [emoji106]



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

alles am start


----------



## pennfanatic (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich liebe Schnitzel Wiener Art.
Noch besser echt aus kallb.


----------



## elranchero (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ich liebe Schnitzel Wiener Art.
> Noch besser echt aus kallb.





Ich bin erschüttert was denn sonst....[emoji848]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wieso erschüttert?
Noch nie Wiener Schnitzel gegesssen?


----------



## elranchero (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute mal wieder Filet..mit supergeilem mediteranen Gemüse







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Wieso erschüttert?
> Noch nie Wiener Schnitzel gegesssen?





Eins meiner Favoriten was denn sonst wen nicht kalbshüfte...??? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## W-Lahn (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Nobbi sieht gut aus guten Appetit...
> 
> ...für eine noch fluffigere Panade
> 
> ...mehlieren Sahne in die Eimasse und beim panieren nicht andrücken


 Für richtig schöne Wellen kann ich einen guten Schuss Mineralwasser (neben der Sahne) zur Eimasse empfehlen, funktioniert eigentlich immer...


----------



## Jose (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute gibts Pipis...
nicht erschrecken, sind portugiesische 'tapas', also eher tascas.

ich hab, angeregt von ?nobbi/frank?, dem mit den hühnerherzen letztens jedenfalls, mich mal auf ne portugiesische zubereitung gestürzt.
leider keine fottos beim zubereiten, nur das fertigfoto - wo mensch außer soße und so nix richtiges erkennen kann.

es ist im übrigen vieeel leckerer, wenn man den namen mit dem ersten "i" gedehnt liest :m



ich poste das übersetzte rezept einfach mal,
der link ist hier

Zutaten

2 Pfund Hühnerherzen
2 Pfund Hühnermagen
Ein paar Stücke Leber (etwa 1/2 Pfund)
1 Zwiebel
7 Knoblauchzehen
3 Lorbeerblätter
1/2 Tasse Olivenöl
Grobes Salz (nach Geschmack)
1 Tasse Weißwein
1 Tasse Rotwein
1 Esslöffel weißer Essig
Trockener Oregano (nach Geschmack)
Schwarzer Pfeffer (nach Geschmack)
Frische Petersilie
3 Teelöffel Tabasco-Sauce (Piri-Piri nach Geschmack)
1 Würfel Huhn Knorr
Tomatenmark
Anleitung

    Mit einer Schere oder einem scharfen Messer das Fett der Herzen abschneiden und das Fettstück an der Herzspitze abschneiden und das Herz quer schneiden.
    Schneiden Sie auch die Fettgewebe von den Muskelmägen und halten Sie nur die fleischigen Teile und schneiden Sie in mundgerechte Stücke.
    Schneiden Sie die Leber auch in kleinere Stücke.
    Wenn Sie die Hühnerfüße hinzufügen, reinigen Sie das Fett und die Haut darauf und schneiden Sie die Nägel ab. Schneiden Sie die Hälse in zwei oder drei kleinere Teile.
    Alles ein paar Mal mit warmem Wasser abwaschen, abtropfen lassen und beiseite stellen.
    Die Zwiebel und den Knoblauch hacken und in einen Topf geben, die Lorbeerblätter und das Olivenöl hinzufügen und anbraten, bis die Zwiebel und der Knoblauch golden, aber nicht verbrannt sind.
    Fügen Sie die Hühnerherzen, Muskelmagen und Leber und Salz hinzu und lassen Sie es braten.
    Nach ein oder zwei Minuten den Weißwein und einen Esslöffel Tomatenmark hinzugeben und 10 Minuten lang köcheln lassen und dann den Rotwein und den Essig hinzufügen.
    Lassen Sie es bei mittlerer Hitze für weitere 10 Minuten köcheln lassen.
    Oregano, Petersilie, Tabasco und Knorrwürfel und eine halbe Tasse Wasser zugeben, Deckel beigeben und bei niedriger bis mittlerer Hitze kochen lassen, bis die Herzen und Muskelmagen zart sind (einige der Leberstücke lösen sich auf und verdicken die Soße); wenn es noch mehr Zeit braucht, um etwas zu mürben, fügen Sie ein bisschen mehr Weißwein und Rotwein hinzu und kochen Sie noch ein paar Minuten.
    Überprüfen Sie die Herzen und Muskelmägen mit einer Gabel, um zu sehen, ob sie fertig gekocht haben.
    Fügen Sie den schwarzen Pfeffer hinzu und servieren Sie mit viel Brot, um die dicke Soße einzusaugen.


----------



## honeybee (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht sehr lecker aus Herbert.....

Und scheint auch kein Hexenwerk zu sein in der Zubereitung


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ihr beide ...alle- haut da wieder bilder raus...mit lecker!!!

am wochenende mache ich auch ein  mediteranes Gemüse.

Musaka.


----------



## elranchero (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ihr beide ...alle- haut da wieder bilder raus...mit lecker!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Moussaka fein...ist auch eine Alternative 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ralle (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gegessen haben wir nichts ---  Aber mit meinem besten Kumpel habe ich gerade ne Flasche Schnaps und ein paar Bierchen getrunken --- das macht auch satt  

und muß auch mal sein !!!!


----------



## Jose (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

der rheinländer sagt dazu:
das bisschen das ich esse


----------



## Jose (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

oops..
kann ich auch trinken :m

weises rheinland #6


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> heute gibts Pipis...
> nicht erschrecken, sind portugiesische 'tapas', also eher tascas.
> 
> ich hab, angeregt von ?nobbi/frank?, dem mit den hühnerherzen letztens jedenfalls, mich mal auf ne portugiesische zubereitung gestürzt.
> ...



Boah, geil
nur die Hühnerfüße würde ich weglassen


----------



## elranchero (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

By the way... 
...heute kommt ja gar nix...

...dann mache ich mal den Anfang 











Chili...wird hier im Wilden Westen mit Schokolade und Whisky verfeinert [emoji56]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jens76 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> der rheinländer sagt dazu:
> das bisschen das ich esse


Der Hunsrücker sagt:

Sieben Bier sind ein Schnitzel - Und dann haste noch nix dazu getrunken!


----------



## elranchero (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oh sorry ich habe die 3 doppelten Espresso unterschlagen...vielleicht ungewöhnlich aber geil [emoji39]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kauli11 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wo ist Thomas?|kopfkrat
Sämtliche Post`s von Ihm gelöscht.
Zuviel Schbäddssllee gegessen und geplatzt? #c

Klär mich jemand auf. |bigeyes


----------



## elranchero (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gute Frage, ich wollte nur nichts sagen...geplatzt nein ich denke nicht...sorry Thomas [emoji4]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kauli11 (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Höre gerade, daß Thomas und Franzl für das AB nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen.|uhoh:

Keinerlei Info`s. |gr:

Komisches Gebaren.

#h


----------



## Jose (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

morgen gibts

*SCHBÄDSLE satt, mit SCHBEGG und SOOS*

das bin ich dir schuldig, Thomas, mein schbädsle #6


----------



## Jose (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> morgen gibts
> 
> *SCHBÄDSLE satt, mit SCHBEGG und SOOS*
> 
> das bin ich dir schuldig, Thomas, mein schbädsle #6




bist immer noch mein schbädsle - aber die tortur für morgen ist gecancelled!

reicht schon, dass ich (ich!) mich beim fratzenbuch deinetwegen angemeldet hab.

du weischt, das ist das ultimate opfer 

gibts also kningknöchelchen zum kauen bei FB.

we keep on truckin'


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

komm Jose, geb dir nen Ruck.
Lass uns zusammen schwäbisches Tofu kochen, Thomas zu Ehren.


----------



## Jose (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

findet denn jemand das rezept von Thomas?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> By the way...
> ...heute kommt ja gar nix...
> 
> ...dann mache ich mal den Anfang
> ...



Im finsteren Osten ähnlich, Zartbitterschokolade, statt Whisky  allerdings Tequila und ich persönlich gieße mein Chilli je nach Menge  mit 1/2-1 Pulle Schwarzbier an!



Jens76 schrieb:


> Der Hunsrücker sagt:
> 
> Sieben Bier sind ein Schnitzel - Und dann haste noch nix dazu getrunken!



Der Sachse sagt, 5 Bier sind ein Steak und 35 Bier sind eine Fleischvergiftung!



Jose schrieb:


> findet denn jemand das rezept von Thomas?



Wie jetzt, die ganzen Rezepte wech??|bigeyes


----------



## Jose (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ...Der Sachse sagt, 5 Bier sind ein Steak und 35 Bier sind eine Fleischvergiftung!


der rheinländer sagt "das bisschen, das ich esse, kann ich auch trinken" #6



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, die ganzen Rezepte wech??|bigeyes



nicht dass ich wüsste


----------



## elranchero (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jetzt kommt einer der letzten Posts...

...Name des Produktes ist identisch mit der Stimmung hier 










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6 #6 #6


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oh die mag ich gerne...
Miesmuscheln


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

auch von mir 3x#6#6#6

am wochenende kommt mein moussaka mal wieder!   mit bilder;-)

heute ein schnell nach arbeit...........chicken wiings hot spicy , alles im backofen mit pommes.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bastido schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren, ich finde es nicht mehr.|kopfkrat



Das hat Thomas mit genommen.:q:q:q


----------



## elranchero (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Das hat Thomas mit genommen.:q:q:q





@hering 58 danke nochmal für PN von heute Morgen...[emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> @hering 58 danke nochmal für PN von heute Morgen...[emoji106]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Hab ich gerne gemacht.#6


----------



## Jose (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> @hering 58 danke nochmal für PN von heute Morgen...[emoji106]




gehts ums schbädsle rezept?

will haben, büdde 

ansonsten, was für sch eiss-tage: postfach quillt über, lesen und schreiben und die zeit vergeht im fluge:
daher hab ich jetzt auch ne etwas dunkel geratene ungepimpte pizza aufm brett vor mir, der läppi dahinter.

ich fürchte, ich versau mir heut noch die tastatur.

das "w" reagiert nur noch auf zwang.
wohl zu oft "er", "arum", "weshalb" gepostet :g


----------



## elranchero (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@jose 

Klar was sonst...und das schlimme ist mein Spätzlebrett zum schaben wahrscheinlich auch gelöscht...ist nicht mehr in der Schublade...Mist 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

;-)) hau dir nich noch den port-wein darüber;-))

hier haste noch ein pa     wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

kopiere einfügen |wavey:


----------



## elranchero (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Spätzlepresse, Hobel...alles weg...das ist echt gruselig oder...?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## honeybee (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Plan fürs WE steht

Morgen auf vielfachen Wunsch....Kartoffelbrei und Fischstäbchen #t

Samstag Kasslerbraten, Semmelknödel und Sauerkraut
Sonntag irgendwas aus der Truhe (Wildsau,Reh, Ziege oder Rind) und Klöße


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Plan fürs WE steht
> 
> Morgen auf vielfachen Wunsch....Kartoffelbrei und Fischstäbchen #t
> 
> ...


|wavey:;-))

hab Morgen den tk aldi bordelaise fisch auf wunsch...........und gurcken-salat.
kommen bestimmt noch linda dazu.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Plan fürs WE steht
> 
> Morgen auf vielfachen Wunsch....Kartoffelbrei und Fischstäbchen #t
> 
> ...



Kartoffelbrei oder kartoffelstampf?
Warum am Samstag kein ungepöckeltes Schwein....
Essen wir im Rheinland lieber!


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Kartoffelbrei oder kartoffelstampf?
> Warum am Samstag kein ungepöckeltes Schwein....
> Essen wir im Rheinland lieber!



Ihr behauptet auch das allerweltsgerichte wie Erbsensuppe oder ein Roggenbrötchen mit Käse Einheimische Spezialitäten des Rheinlandes sind, ihr habt die dreistigkeit zu behaupten, dass Kölsch Bier ist und das einzig nennenswerte an der größten Stadt Des Rheinlandes ist die hässliche Bahnhofskapelle 
*duckundrenn*

Ansonsten: mit rahmspinat Jana?


----------



## Jose (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

alarm, der hesse kommt,
der rheinländerschinder :m


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Druck dich und denn!
Kann dir nächstes Wochenende empfehlen...
Da musst du schnell rennen, sehr schnell!


----------



## honeybee (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ansonsten: mit rahmspinat Jana?



Was mit Rahmspinat?


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der ist lecker!


----------



## Jose (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

der blub :vik:


----------



## honeybee (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Kartoffelbrei oder kartoffelstampf?
> Warum am Samstag kein ungepöckeltes Schwein....
> Essen wir im Rheinland lieber!



Kartoffelbrei....
Weil Kassler lecker ist mit viiiiiiel Zwiebel...ich Wohn ja nicht im Rheinland :q


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> alarm, der hesse kommt,
> der rheinländerschinder :m



Da hast du recht!
Sollense mal kommen...
Am Aschermittwoch ist alles vorbei....
Für die Hesse sowieso


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Was mit Rahmspinat?



Na Pü mit Fischstäbchen. Hier gilt das als klassisches Kinder Essen

*ed*
In sechs Jahren Köln zwei Mal Fasching mitgefeiert - ansonsten mich verkrochen oder geflohen (was gar nicht so leicht war - die Züge raus aus Köln sind zu Karneval mindestens so überfüllt wie die Züge nach Köln)


----------



## honeybee (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fischstäbchen und Spinat??????#t

Nicht Dein Ernst, oder?
Spinat gibt's zu Rührei....


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Fischstäbchen und Spinat??????#t
> ..



Doch doch.
Überleg doch mal: weil die Hühner mit fischmehl gefüttert wurden schmeckten die Eier früher oft fischig. Also passt auch panierter Seelachs 
Ne wirklich ist Saulecker


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Fischstäbchen und Spinat??????#t
> 
> Nicht Dein Ernst, oder?
> Spinat gibt's zu Rührei....



Spiegel Ei mit Spinat...

Kölner ehrengarde!


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Spiegel Ei mit Spinat...
> 
> Kölner ehrengarde!



Genau das meine ich :vik:


----------



## hanzz (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Spiegel Ei mit Spinat...
> 
> Kölner ehrengarde!


Bin zwar kein Kölner, aber ich ess auch Spiegelei dazu. Bist nicht allein


----------



## jochen68 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hoffentlich gibt es hier jetzt demnächst nicht zuviel Eintopf im Forum, bei mir morgen aber erstmal Wirsing-Suppe mit Rindfleisch:


----------



## sprogoe (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gibt es hier jetzt demnächst nicht zuviel Eintopf im Forum,




Nee Nee, mein Lieber, eher Resteessen.:q

Gruß Siggi


----------



## honeybee (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Wirsing-Suppe mit Rindfleisch:



Wirsing......wäre auch mal ein Plan.
Habe noch einen kleinen Kopf zwischen dem Bambus stehen. |kopfkrat

Das ist vielleicht gar keine so schlechte Idee


----------



## pennfanatic (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sach mal..
Wie groß ist dein Garten?
Bambus     wir sing.    Was noch?


----------



## Jose (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

demnächst wohl henkersmahlzeit :m


----------



## honeybee (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Sach mal..
> Wie groß ist dein Garten?
> Bambus     wir sing.    Was noch?



Na ein Garten am Haus halt.
Den großen Bambus habe ich letztes Jahr zu Ostern gepflanzt. Als immer grüner Sichtschutz so zu sagen. Da war er schon 4 bis 5m hoch.
Und weil die Fläche noch so karg war, wo der Bambus drin steht, habe ich halt Sellerie, Wirsing, Kohlrabi, Basilikum mit rein gepflanzt. So zusagen Intensive Nutzung der verfügbaren Fläche.

Ansonsten steht im Garten noch.....Bambus  (2 weitere Arten), Misc. Giganteus. Eine ewig alte Birne der Sorte Köstliche von Charneux, Rosmarin und dann wenn die Zeit ist noch 3 Tomatenpflanzen. Also alles sehr pflegeleicht.

Nur beim Bambus muss ich immer etwas aufpassen, das er nicht ausreist. |supergri


----------



## honeybee (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Pennfanatic....

Der Transport von dem großen Bambus sah so aus

Sehr unscheinbar 





Türe auf.....und da hat er sich entfalten


----------



## pennfanatic (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wahnsinn!
Hand nichts grünes hier.
Ist auch besser für die pflanzen


----------



## eiswerner (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Unser Plan für Sonntag steht auch Feine Rinderzunge in Madeira mit Spätzle und frischem Feldsalat aus dem Garten.


----------



## Kochtopf (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



eiswerner schrieb:


> Unser Plan für Sonntag steht auch Feine Rinderzunge in Madeira mit Spätzle und frischem Feldsalat aus dem Garten.



Geilo! Wobei spargel, toffeln und zerlassene Butter der goldstandard zu Zunge sind. Für mich zumindest


----------



## hanzz (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



eiswerner schrieb:


> Unser Plan für Sonntag steht auch Feine Rinderzunge in Madeira mit Spätzle und frischem Feldsalat aus dem Garten.


Da ich Rinderzunge noch nicht probiert habe, dies aber in nächster Zukunft ändern möchte, wäre ich über ein Rezept entzückt :g


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Geilo! Wobei spargel, toffeln und zerlassene Butter der goldstandard zu Zunge sind. Für mich zumindest



da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu


----------



## bombe20 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bei uns ist heute ferienbeginn und die kinder haben ihre giftblätter mit heim gebracht. gegessen wird bei einem film im wohnzimmer. zu meiner entlastung gibt es gepimpte tk-pizza.


----------



## Kochtopf (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So schlecht können die Zeugnisse nicht sein, immerhin gibt es noch was zu essen


----------



## Kotzi (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zunge ist so eine Sache, für die mich überhaupt nicht begeistern kann.
Finde den Geschmack so eigen, das konnte ich trotz dessen, dass die Zunge total Zart war, nicht zu Ende essen.


----------



## hanzz (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und mit Film.
Kann wirklich nicht soo schlecht sein.

Puuh
Rinderrouladen sind im Angebot 9,90/kg
Vor 6 Wochen kamen die noch 7,90

Problem ist, wenn ich die in den Kopf kriege, setzt mein Gehirn aus und mir fällt keine Alternative ein. Kann noch nicht mals über morgen nachdenken. Nur Rouladen im Kopf.


----------



## honeybee (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Soooooo.....

Scheixxxx Wirsing. Hatte ich nach dem Bild so einen Appetit.
Also Suppenfleisch und paar Knochen aus der Truhe und Speiseplan fürs WE umgeworfen.

Schöne Brühe gekocht, raus ins Bambusbeet und den Wirsing der Erde entrissen. Liebevoll in die Küche getragen....um dann festzustellen, das sich da irgendein ein Viechtzeug im inneren einen Gütlichen getan hat.

Den Wirsing habe ich dann nicht mehr so liebevoll auf dem Kompost entsorgt.

Und nun?????
Gibts morgen eben Rindfleisch-Nudelsuppe


----------



## honeybee (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



hanzz schrieb:


> Kann noch nicht mals über morgen nachdenken. Nur Rouladen im Kopf.



Ich habe noch 2 fix und fertige Riesen-Rouladen von letzter Woche in der TK :g


----------



## u-see fischer (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Habe Rinderzunge unter anderem in Thailand gegessen. Da wurde die Zunge gehäutet, in schmale Streifen geschnitten, mariniert und später über Holzkohle gegrillt, war lecker.


----------



## hanzz (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ich habe noch 2 fix und fertige Riesen-Rouladen von letzter Woche in der TK :g


Ja ich werde auch direkt 8 Stück machen und was übrig bleibt einfrieren.
Und morgen n Eintopf ist auch ne gute Idee.


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schlemmerfilet Bordelaise -- TK Aldi aufgepimt mit knofi und parmesan 
grilltom.........gurkensalat

war lecker!


----------



## pennfanatic (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht lecker aus. Auch der Salat.
Aber der läuft mir die ganze Nacht nach.....


----------



## JottU (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rest Pizzafleischkäse von gestern mit Brezel und süßem Senf.


----------



## Jose (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich brat mir jetzt nen storch :vik:


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich brat mir jetzt nen storch :vik:



:q:q:q#6


----------



## jochen68 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich brat mir jetzt nen storch :vik:



... lecker - und ich bin gespannt, welcher Schmalhans hier demnächst den Küchenmeister gibt #6


----------



## sprogoe (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> ... lecker - und ich bin gespannt, welcher Schmalhans hier demnächst den Küchenmeister gibt #6




Den bringt der Storch.:q


----------



## angler1996 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wo issn das Sch(b)ätzle:q


----------



## hanzz (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So Suppe kocht.






Rouladen n € billiger bekommen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kleine plan Änderung----------------heute Kotelett ca 4cm und 400gr. mit ofen kartoffeln 

morgen musaka mit auberginen!

heute zu putt zum schnibbeln;-))


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



hanzz schrieb:


> So Suppe kocht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist das hühner-suppe?     kocht ja schon schön !


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ist das hühner-suppe?     kocht ja schon schön !



steht doch da,
ne 1 € billiger Rouladensuppe


----------



## hanzz (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> steht doch da,
> ne 1 € billiger Rouladensuppe


Hehe.

Ne, Rouladen morgen.

Heute Hühnersuppe.

Gleich dat Huhn puuuuulen und noch Blumenkohl und Broccoli bei.
Und dann schlürfen. Geschlürft schmeckt besser.


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> steht doch da,
> ne 1 € billiger Rouladensuppe



Ich brauche langsam mal ne brille;-)) 

hab nur lesen das er die rinder 1€ billiger bekommen hat.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wenn es früher bei uns Hühnersuppe gab, war entweder der Bauer krank oder das Huhn


----------



## hanzz (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wenn es früher bei uns Hühnersuppe gab, war entweder der Bauer krank oder das Huhn


:q 

Bei mir ist die Bäuerin krank


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bei mir das Huhn bei 20-

gibbet auch noch son lecker süppchen;-))


----------



## hanzz (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mahlzeit


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das mal Hühnersuppe-Eintopf.

5Sterne 

#6#6#6


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht sehr gut aus.
soo krank kann die Bäuerin nicht sein, wenn sie den Teller packt


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und das alles ohne Muschelnudeln und :m


----------



## pennfanatic (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja das braucht es schon mal


----------



## hanzz (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> sieht sehr gut aus.
> soo krank kann die Bäuerin nicht sein, wenn sie den Teller packt


Das war mein Teller.
Reine Vorsorge.
Nicht, dass ich auch noch krank werde


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aber doch noch ein teller-bild von mir, ist doch klar.


----------



## hanzz (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wartet sicherlich schon jemand auf den Knochen.

Sieht sehr gut aus !


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



hanzz schrieb:


> Wartet sicherlich schon jemand auf den Knochen.
> 
> Sieht sehr gut aus !


ein Danke.

nein nein ;-))  ein stück fleisch vom knochen ist runtergefallen für pauli. (ausversehen)


----------



## Jose (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ... pauli. (ausversehen)



"pauli ausversehen"

toll, jetzt haben schon hunde nachnamen


----------



## daci7 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute nur Reste futtern.
Morgen gibbet lecker Karnickel auf Möhren-Süßkartoffel-Couscous ausser Tajine #6
Jetz Bier + Sportschau.


----------



## Jose (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Heute nur Reste futtern.
> Morgen gibbet lecker Karnickel auf Möhren-Süßkartoffel-Couscous ausser Tajine #6
> Jetz Bier + Sportschau.



SAUBER, schick adresse #6


----------



## honeybee (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> SAUBER, schick adresse #6



War klar.......irgendwann bekommste auch noch lange Ohren und Dir wächst ne Blume.....(so nennt man den Kaninchen/Hasenschwanz)


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> "pauli ausversehen"
> 
> toll, jetzt haben schon hunde nachnamen



das ist Pauli von................

Leckeres gekocht.


----------



## Jose (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht gut aus.
mitm bisschen glück schafft er es noch zur katze :m


----------



## daci7 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> SAUBER, schick adresse #6


Sorry - is' nur ein Tier und wir sind schon zu zweit


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da ist ca. 10kg  dachhase dran.

las das abba nicht thomas lesen, das sein liebling;-))


----------



## honeybee (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Sorry - is' nur ein Tier und wir sind schon zu zweit



War wohl ein Zwergkaninchen?:q


----------



## familienvater (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin,
wollte auch mal was beitragen . Gibt gleich senkrecht geschnibbelte Gratas mit holländischen Frikandeln spezial . Schnelle Küche für den Abend , aber was "Leckeres" für die Kinder .


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



familienvater schrieb:


> Moin,
> wollte auch mal was beitragen . Gibt gleich senkrecht geschnibbelte Gratas mit holländischen Frikandeln spezial . Schnelle Küche für den Abend , aber was "Leckeres" für die Kinder .



lecker essen!!  
ach du schreck hab verg(essen) zurück zu sreiben.

morgen früh beim kaffee.

guten appetit ihr alle#h


----------



## familienvater (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> lecker essen!!
> ach du schreck hab verg(essen) zurück zu sreiben.
> 
> morgen früh beim kaffee.
> ...




DANKE , werden wir haben :vik:


----------



## daci7 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> War wohl ein Zwergkaninchen?:q


Najaaaaa ... wir sind halt auch hungrig


----------



## u-see fischer (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei uns gibt's gleich Thailändisches Essen, freu mich schon drauf


----------



## honeybee (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Najaaaaa ... wir sind halt auch hungrig



Meine Schlachter hatten immer zwischen 2 und 3kg.....geschlachtet versteht sich. Lebend zwischen 4 und 5kg.

Da hätte man zu zweit eine ganze Woche von Essen können.

Zwergkaninchen sind auch lecker. Viel zarteres Fleisch und nicht so langfasrig. Allerdings dann eher für einen Single Haushalt oder 2 Personen, die nicht so viel essen.
Geschlachtet kam man da auf 600 bis 700g

Zwergwidder sind da dann schon eher geeignet, mit 1000g und manchmal auch etwas mehr. Das sind die Größen,die Gewichtsklassen, die man für normal im Supermarkt zu kaufen bekommt. Meist haben die ja 1100 bis 1300g


----------



## Jose (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Meine Schlachter hatten immer zwischen 2 und 3kg.....geschlachtet versteht sich. Lebend zwischen 4 und 5kg.
> 
> Da hätte man zu zweit eine ganze Woche von Essen können.
> ....



du bist aber genügsam - oder magst kein kning :m


----------



## daci7 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Meine Schlachter hatten immer zwischen 2 und 3kg.....geschlachtet versteht sich. Lebend zwischen 4 und 5kg.
> 
> Da hätte man zu zweit eine ganze Woche von Essen können.
> 
> ...





Jose schrieb:


> du bist aber genügsam - oder magst kein kning :m



:q
Ich muss zu meinem Beschämen sagen, dass das Tier wirklich aus dem Supermarkt kommt...


----------



## exil-dithschi (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kochen leider nix, nach 12h bereitschaft, die jetzt vorbei sind, geht's jetzt ans wasser, auf dem weg werden drei politisch völlig unkorrekte doppelcheesburger abgegriffen, das muß reichen, leider.


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> kochen leider nix, nach 12h bereitschaft, die jetzt vorbei sind, geht's jetzt ans wasser, auf dem weg werden drei politisch völlig unkorrekte doppelcheesburger abgegriffen, das muß reichen, leider.



jetzt ein cheesburger .....lecker.

und mal ohne spaß.
Danke für Deine Bereitschaft#6#6#6

viel Spaß am Wasser
gruß Norbert


----------



## Jose (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bei dem AB-huddel kommt man ja kaum zum kochen, aber

jetzt gehts los, mit bauchspeck drinnen und bacon draußen, also mit schbegg #6


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> jetzt gehts los, mit bauchspeck drinnen und bacon draußen, also mit schbegg #6



So ne Art "Herzinfarktpfanne" auf Zwiebelringen.:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aber lecker sieht es aus.#6


----------



## honeybee (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Viechter habe ich liebevoll von ihren Innereien befreit ....wo sind die denn?


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> bei dem AB-huddel kommt man ja kaum zum kochen, aber
> 
> jetzt gehts los, mit bauchspeck drinnen und bacon draußen, also mit schbegg #6



wieso AB -huddel???
wir passen schon auf das ,daß speck nicht zu kurz kommt.

laste doch nicht alles auf dich mein schatz;-))


----------



## Jose (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Die Viechter habe ich liebevoll von ihren Innereien befreit ....wo sind die denn?



die kommen zu den anderen beiden, den kleineren, next time #6


----------



## jochen68 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hühnersuppe - geil!!! Ansonsten auch wieder super Sachen. Zunge auch meins!

Ich halte mich zur Zeit hier bedeckt und serviere aktuell passend subversiven Mafia-Kuchen. Nacheinander Pizza Salame, Prosciutto, Funghi |uhoh:


----------



## Jose (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so, ne stunde ist rum, hab noch zwei pastinaken nachgelegt, ein möhr, ein tomat, halb paprika, schuss rouge. 
halbe stunde noch, dann werden die beiden (geflogenen!) vögelchen durch sein.

@jochen, sieht nach selbstgemachtem #6 teig aus, lecker sowieso


----------



## honeybee (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lasse sie Dir schmecken.....

Ich habe noch reichlich Wachteln eingefroren. Mal sehen was ich damit veranstalte.


----------



## banzinator (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schbegg lebt für immer weiter.


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



banzinator schrieb:


> Schbegg lebt für immer weiter.


soo jetz abba schluß!

jetzt ziehe ich mir noch ein speck sandwich rein.

bei euch bekommt man ja hunger;-))


----------



## pennfanatic (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich wünschte ich könnt noch soviel essen.....


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ich wünschte ich könnt noch soviel essen.....



sind doch nur 4streifen bacon und 2 scheiben weißbrot.

und die hälfte bleibt wieder liegen.

kenne mich ja


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gleich geht es lansam mal los mit :m vorbereitungen

in meinem kleinen kochbuch ist auch noch ein kaninchen-rezept.
	

		
			
		

		
	




sone schitte kann das bild nicht drehen!


----------



## Stulle (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> gleich geht es lansam mal los mit :m vorbereitungen
> 
> in meinem kleinen kochbuch ist auch noch ein kaninchen-rezept.
> 
> ...



Viel Erfolg, Auberginen sind nicht so meins. 

Hier gab's bún bò huế [emoji4]


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

na das sind mal farben---mein-sweet- chilli  ;-))


----------



## Stulle (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das rot kommt nicht von chillys, ist aber auch genug drinne[emoji892][emoji892][emoji892][emoji892].

Hase wäre natürlich auch was [emoji490][emoji490][emoji490]


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Stulle schrieb:


> Hase wäre natürlich auch was [emoji490][emoji490][emoji490]



Hat unser Hasprediger Choseh wieder jemanden radikalisiert :m


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hat unser Hasprediger Choseh wieder jemanden radikalisiert :m



:q:q:q:q schöne Wortspielerei


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute werde ich ein Maisgockel grillen.


----------



## daci7 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Karninal José bekehrt sie alle |supergri
Tajine wird grad gewässert für später - hoffentlich denk ich dran später ein Foto zu schießen.


----------



## JottU (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ohne viel Tohuwabou. 
Nackensteak mit paar Kartoffelecken. Nix grünes, keine Spielereien - das Wasser ruft, bei so geilem Wetter.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

DerAnfang ist gemacht für das Musaka ..................was für eine arbeit;-))


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Küchen Musaka die 2te.

das werk ist noch nicht geschaft:c


----------



## hanzz (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Biste aber fleissig.
Ich mach mich gleich anne Rouladen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Küchen Musaka die drittte

 Rouladen ein fein fein fein mit rotwein hanzz#6#6#6


----------



## pennfanatic (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gasherd? Fein fein!


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Gasherd? Fein fein!



Ja.

Musaka vierte runde 

könnte mich in die bratpfanne setzen und drumrum-fressen;-))

die bechamel-souce  mal wieder der hit.

ihr könnt griechen-mutti zu mir sagen;-)))


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das Baby ist fertig für den Backofen .....180 grad   mal gucken die 
bechamel darf nicht schwarz werden..ca.eine std


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Das Baby ist fertig für den Backofen .....180 grad   mal gucken die
> bechamel darf nicht schwarz werden..ca.eine std



Mit Pergament o.ä. abdecken hilft!


----------



## pennfanatic (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo Griechen Mutti...
Hab ich was verpasst?
War da auch Fleisch drin?


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nein nein kochtopf, ein danke
 sie muß ja büsch farbe bekommen.

noch snell eine tomaten-sauce-------------nix dolles.

tomaten-mark,wasser,salz,pfeffer,oregano ab damit in back-ofen


küche sieht au wie sau;-))


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Hallo Griechen Mutti...
> Hab ich was verpasst?
> War da auch Fleisch drin?


Penn,
jetzt willste mich vereiern 

800gr  rinder-hack.


----------



## pennfanatic (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dann ist gut!
Habe ich nicht mitbekommen.
Bin ja auch schon älter


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der 2 Kg Maisgockel ist verspeist,
Rosmarin, Thymian und selbst eingelegte Oliven fein gehackt unter die Haut geschoben, außen Pfeffer, Salz und Paprika.
2 Std 180 Grad >>>>> saulecker


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nobbi, Deine Mussaka sieht klasse aus. Ist aber ein Haufen Arbeit.
Genug Knobi dran?


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Nobbi, Deine Mussaka sieht klasse aus. Ist aber ein Haufen Arbeit.
> Genug Knobi dran?



das erste mal mit knobi , die roten scharfen;-)) 3 zehn

abba dein Maisgockel da ist fleisch dran .......lecker gekocht!!!


----------



## hanzz (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So.geht los
Sonst hat ja Franky immer Rouladen präsentiert.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



hanzz schrieb:


> So.geht los
> Sonst hat ja Franky immer Rouladen präsentiert.


das richt lecker .....)......machste mit rotwein?


----------



## hanzz (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> das richt lecker .....)......machste mit rotwein?


Leider gestern vergessen, musste halt n Schluck Weißwein herhalten. Bisserl Tomatenmark. Is auch rot :q

Dein Moussaka ist ja schon mal ne Idee für kommende Woche. Noch nie gemacht. Sieht  schmackofatzig aus. Muss probieren.

Und Pizza ist auch gespeichert.


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



hanzz schrieb:


> So.geht los
> Sonst hat ja Franky immer Rouladen präsentiert.



Wann soll ich zum Essen kommen.:vik:


----------



## hanzz (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Wann soll ich zum Essen kommen.:vik:


Na zum Anpfiff.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



hanzz schrieb:


> Na zum Anpfiff.



;-))

Musaka ein fertigtellerbild :m ein guck


----------



## hanzz (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Goil. Ich sach ja. Schmackofatzig


----------



## daci7 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Heute nur Reste futtern.
> Morgen gibbet lecker Karnickel auf Möhren-Süßkartoffel-Couscous ausser Tajine #6
> Jetz Bier + Sportschau.





daci7 schrieb:


> Karninal José bekehrt sie alle |supergri
> Tajine wird grad gewässert für später - hoffentlich denk ich dran später ein Foto zu schießen.



Soooo - jetz wird gefuttert!


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ooo da bekommt man ja gleich wieder hunger#6 und die Rouladen kommen ja auch noch;-))


----------



## pennfanatic (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eeeeh, für wie viele Personen hast du gekocht?


----------



## JottU (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ihr habts mal wieder geschafft. 
Ne halbe Stunde nachm futtern, ziehts mich schon wieder in die Küche. |rolleyes


----------



## hanzz (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Feddich


----------



## Jose (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Soooo - jetz wird gefuttert!


goil #6


----------



## Bobster (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

O.K., O.K., O.K.,
 ich hab den Lümmel nur richtig heiß gemacht


----------



## Jose (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Bobster schrieb:


> O.K., O.K., O.K.,
> ich hab den Lümmel nur richtig heiß gemacht


bobster hat den bisher längsten :m


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Bobster schrieb:


> O.K., O.K., O.K.,
> ich hab den Lümmel nur richtig heiß gemacht



Ich dachte erst zokker geht wieder auf aal :vik:


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



hanzz schrieb:


> Na zum Anpfiff.



Du bist ja sowas von gemein.:q:m


----------



## daci7 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Eeeeh, für wie viele Personen hast du gekocht?



Für zweieinhalb |rotwerden
Reste sind aber willkommen!


----------



## pennfanatic (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kann es nicht erkennen....


----------



## Jose (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

welch leckere schlemmereien hier - voll abträglich einer guten figur (jaja, ich alter bedenkenträger... :m)

ich reich mal nach, was gestern irgendwie in der zeitschiene hängen geblieben ist (teflon hier, teflon da usw...)
hab jedenfalls unchristlich spät gegessen.

tellerbild mit taube...


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dieses wochenende wurde mal wieder lecker gekocht von euch#6

aber leider bekommt Bobster , den goldenen kochlöffel verliehen
dieses wochenende für sein menue:m Die Wurst;-))

Bobster .....du kannst den kochlöffel näxtest wochenende weiter reichen |kopfkrat

für das beste essen.

:q


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> welch leckere schlemmereien hier - voll abträglich einer guten figur (jaja, ich alter bedenkenträger... :m)
> 
> ich reich mal nach, was gestern irgendwie in der zeitschiene hängen geblieben ist (teflon hier, teflon da usw...)
> hab jedenfalls unchristlich spät gegessen.
> ...




Sieht Klasse aus. #6

Wie bereitest du die Taube zu?

PS: Ich hab mich kürzlich von dir "inspirieren" lassen und Kaninchen gebraten (in der Röhre, mit Rotweinsoße). Super! Dafür lasse ich jede Ente links liegen. Sah die Familie ähnlich.


----------



## hanzz (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> dieses wochenende wurde mal wieder lecker gekocht von euch#6
> 
> aber leider bekommt Bobster , den goldenen kochlöffel verliehen
> dieses wochenende für sein menue:m Die Wurst;-))
> ...


Lustiges WochenendAbschlusswort 
Sehr schön


----------



## Jose (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Sieht Klasse aus. #6
> 
> Wie bereitest du die Taube zu?
> 
> PS: Ich hab mich kürzlich von dir "inspirieren" lassen und Kaninchen gebraten (in der Röhre, mit Rotweinsoße). Super! Dafür lasse ich jede Ente links liegen. Sah die Familie ähnlich.



wie kning.
wie eigentlich alles: 
zwiebelscheiben mit öl in den gusseisernen als trennschicht, gewürztes fleisch drauf, nix anbraten,
150° bis 180° in den ofen, stündchen oder ??? , dann das gesunde zeug dazu und noch ne halbe stunde plus.
ach ja, n schuss flüssigkeit, bier, wein, brühe als antianbrenn.
hätt der neandertaler schon gusseisernes gehabt wärs eben à la neandertal





hab jetzt noch zwei täubchen, die werd ich aufm spieß im ofen bratbacken, grilltäubchen eben.


----------



## Lorddoki (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das war lecker


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#63x Rouladen dieses wochenende#6

ich hau mich zu mein täubchen auf die abakmatte hin

|schlafen|schlaf:


----------



## hanzz (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Lorddoki schrieb:


> Das war lecker


Auch gut.
Ordentliche Portion. 

Nacht Nobbi, nacht allerseits.


----------



## hanzz (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> welch leckere schlemmereien hier - voll abträglich einer guten figur (jaja, ich alter bedenkenträger... :m)
> 
> ich reich mal nach, was gestern irgendwie in der zeitschiene hängen geblieben ist (teflon hier, teflon da usw...)
> hab jedenfalls unchristlich spät gegessen.
> ...


Sieht verdammt nach lecker aus.

Btw: Häschen will ich auch mal, aber Frauchen streikt.
Muss sie mal was anderes essen


----------



## Jose (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



hanzz schrieb:


> Sieht verdammt nach lecker aus.
> 
> Btw: Häschen will ich auch mal, aber Frauchen streikt.
> Muss sie mal was anderes essen




muttu anderes häschen....:g

sorry|rolleyes


----------



## pennfanatic (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sorry, klappt nicht. Anderes hässchen, doch wieder der gleiche sch........


----------



## ollidaiwa (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da schnibbelt man sich jahrelang die Finger wund, verbringt ganze Tage und Nächte am Herd, gibt Unsummen für Zutaten aus für die man sich schwer verschulden musste, legiert, degressiert, rührt sich schwindelig, putzt, schrubbt und dann bekommen Andere den goldenen Kochlöffel verliehen.


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> da schnibbelt man sich jahrelang die Finger wund, verbringt ganze Tage und Nächte am Herd, gibt Unsummen für Zutaten aus für die man sich schwer verschulden musste, legiert, degressiert, rührt sich schwindelig, putzt, schrubbt und dann bekommen Andere den goldenen Kochlöffel verliehen.


Neidisch?


----------



## Ukel (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> da schnibbelt man sich jahrelang die Finger wund, verbringt ganze Tage und Nächte am Herd, gibt Unsummen für Zutaten aus für die man sich schwer verschulden musste, legiert, degressiert, rührt sich schwindelig, putzt, schrubbt und dann bekommen Andere den goldenen Kochlöffel verliehen.



Tja, so ein Würstchen hat’s mitunter gut :q


----------



## ollidaiwa (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

olli ist traurig!


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du hast es einfach zu sehr gewollt, das hat dich gehemmt.

Hat ein lieber Kollege hier eine Idee was ich heuer (pesco-)vegetarisch kochen kann?


----------



## ollidaiwa (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

anderer Seits, ist nobbis goldener Kochlöffel eh wahrscheinlich nicht aus Gold und leihen bringt ja auch nichts!

--------------------------------------------


Penne in Pilz-Becharnel

Für 4 Portionen 

Zubereitung: 20 Min. | Garzeit: 15 Min. 

250-300 g braune Champignons
putzen und in Scheiben schneiden.
2 Zwiebetn und 2-3 Knoblauchzehen schälen
und fein hacken.400 g Penne in reichlich Satzwasser
bissfest garen. Die Zwiebetn und den
Knoblauch in 3-4 EL heißem Otivenöl anbraten,
die Pilze zugeben und mitbraten. Mit 1-Z TL
Meht bestäuben, mit 100 ml trockenem Weißwein
und 250 mt Gemüsebrühe ablöschen
und aufkochen und ca. 5 Min. leise köcheln
lassen, dabei gelegentlich umrühren. Mit
2 El Zitronensaft, Salz, Pfeffer, 1 Prise Zucker
und Muskat würzen. 100 mI Sahne angießen
und die Sauce abschmecken. Die Penne abgießen,
kurz abtropfen lassen, dann mit der
Sauce mischen. ln vorgewärmten Tellern
anrichten und mit Basilikumblättchen oder
anderen Kräutern garniert servieren.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

tellerbild mit taube...






[/QUOTE]

und Schbegg


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> anderer Seits, ist nobbis goldener Kochlöffel eh wahrscheinlich nicht aus Gold und leihen bringt ja auch nichts!
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Klingt super, danke!


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bei der bewertung -für den go. kochlöffel für eine woche-liefen ja merere kriterien mit ein.|kopfkrat

"Die Wurst" von Bobster

Die Wurst wurde liebevoll in das Wasser gelegt, sog und wellenschlag wurden vermieden.

Die Wurst ist nicht geplatzt!

will nur hoffen das Bobster ihn wieder nächstes wochenend rausrückt.
















;-)))


----------



## hanzz (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> "Die Wurst" von Bobster
> 
> Die Wurst wurde liebevoll in das Wasser gelegt, sog und wellenschlag wurden vermieden.
> 
> ...



Ich schrei mich wech. 
Wellenschlag wurde vermieden...
Wie geil.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> olli ist traurig!



@hanzz ,

war olli doch noch eine erklärung schuldig.


----------



## hanzz (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ollis Zeit wird kommen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> bei der bewertung -für den go. kochlöffel für eine woche-liefen ja merere kriterien mit ein.|kopfkrat
> 
> "Die Wurst" von Bobster
> 
> ...



Kein Preis ohne ordentliche Lobhudelei


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> da schnibbelt man sich jahrelang die Finger wund, verbringt ganze Tage und Nächte am Herd, gibt Unsummen für Zutaten aus für die man sich schwer verschulden musste, legiert, degressiert, rührt sich schwindelig, putzt, schrubbt und dann bekommen Andere den goldenen Kochlöffel verliehen.




Deine Zeit wird auch noch kommen.:q:q#6


----------



## u-see fischer (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So wie ollidaiwa hier weint, bekommt er bestimmt von Bobster nächsten Monat den goldenen Kochlöffel rein aus Mitleid verliehen. :q |kopfkrat :m

Mir stellt sich gerade die Frage, ob der Kochlöffel im Februar mit nur 28 Tage eigentlich den gleichen Stellewert hat, wie die Verleihung für einen Monat mit 31 Tage. Bei 31 Tage hat man ja viel mehr vom goldenen Kochlöffel.

Bleibt als Resümee, Olli sei froh das Du den Kochlöffel nicht für den Monat Februar gewonnen hast, im März kannst Du dich viel länger darüber freuen. #6 |wavey:


----------



## Jose (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich find 
*wir alle* aus diesem trööt haben den goldenen kochlöffel in schbegg verdient. ​ gäbs eine verleihungszeremonie würde der von nem kning überreicht.

gräm dich nicht, das schlägt auf den magen
:vik:​


----------



## elranchero (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich find
> *wir alle* aus diesem trööt haben den goldenen kochlöffel in schbegg verdient. ​ gäbs eine verleihungszeremonie würde der von nem kning überreicht.
> 
> gräm dich nicht, das schlägt auf den magen
> :vik:​





Ich würde das hasenkostüm anziehen [emoji851]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oh Gott, ein Playgirlbunny. Jetzt geht´s entgültig bergab.


----------



## elranchero (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bist du Schlaumeier oder lustig...?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## eiswerner (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo Leute ich weis nicht ob ich hier das richtig einstelle.
Ich habe mir von den letzten Bastardmakrelen ( Stöcker)
die wir im September in Norwegen gefangen haben Matjes gemacht und heute mit viel Zwiebeln auf einem frischen Bagget.
Einfach Klasse sehr zart.
Letzte Woche haben wir einige Geräuchert auch sehr gut.
Fest steht nächstes Jahr wird mehr auf diese leckeren Fische geangelt.
Gruß Werner


----------



## Jens76 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



eiswerner schrieb:


> Ich habe mir von den letzten Bastardmakrelen ( Stöcker)
> die wir im September in Norwegen gefangen haben Matjes gemacht und heute mit viel Zwiebeln auf einem frischen Bagget.



Schon richtig, aber Du hast vergessen Fotos zu machen!


----------



## elranchero (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



eiswerner schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ich weis nicht ob ich hier das richtig einstelle.
> 
> Ich habe mir von den letzten Bastardmakrelen ( Stöcker)
> 
> ...





Hallo Werner schöne Grüße aus Rheinau, ist nicht so weit weg...gell 

Bist richtig hier immer rein mit den leckeren Sachen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## eiswerner (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja Rheinau ist nicht weit weg, Bilder hab ich leider keine gemacht
aber wird alles wiederholt.
Auf die Idee von Bastardmakrelen zu machen bin ich auf der Insel Reichenau gekommen dort hole ich immer die Backfische für unser Fischerfest, der Herr Riebel hat mir dort Matjesforellen zu versuchen gegeben die waren auch sehr gut und zart.


----------



## Jose (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



eiswerner schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ich weis nicht ob ich hier das richtig einstelle.
> Ich habe mir von den letzten Bastardmakrelen ( Stöcker)
> die wir im September in Norwegen gefangen haben Matjes gemacht und heute mit viel Zwiebeln auf einem frischen Bagget.
> Einfach Klasse sehr zart.
> ...



aber sowas von richtig, werner #6

machst mir aber auch etwas herzschmerz. der stöcker, portugiesisch carapau, war gegrillt das mittagessen bei allen projekten in meiner wunschheimat.

jetzt heizt du mein heimweh mächtig an.

ach ja: her mit nen foto, auf dass wir alle das sabbern kriegen


----------



## elranchero (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



eiswerner schrieb:


> Ja Rheinau ist nicht weit weg, Bilder hab ich leider keine gemacht
> 
> aber wird alles wiederholt.
> 
> Auf die Idee von Bastardmakrelen zu machen bin ich auf der Insel Reichenau gekommen dort hole ich immer die Backfische für unser Fischerfest, der Herr Riebel hat mir dort Matjesforellen zu versuchen gegeben die waren auch sehr gut und zart.





D.h. Du bist im fischereiverein goldschiirrr...da war ich mal auf dem anglerfescht am Übergang nach Frankreich...war sehr lecker und Vatertag glaube ich [emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## daci7 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich find
> *wir alle* aus diesem trööt haben den goldenen kochlöffel in schbegg verdient. ​ gäbs eine verleihungszeremonie würde der von nem kning überreicht.
> 
> gräm dich nicht, das schlägt auf den magen
> :vik:​


|rotwerden
Zuallererst möchte ich mich bei meinen Eltern, meiner Frau und meinem Sohn bedanken, die mich immer unterstützt haben, auch wenn die Hühnersuppe mal angebrannt ist. Ich bedanke mich auch bei meinen Kollegen und Freunden für die Unterstützung beim Einkaufen. Meinem Arbeitgeber gebührt Dank für die Penunsen die er mir jeden Monat rüberschiebt und ohne welche ich keinen Schbegg kaufen könnte. Dem AB danke ich für zahlreiche Tipps und Tricks zum räuchern und kochen von Schweinebauch. Den zahllosen Arbeitern der Fleisch- und Verarbeitungsindustrie danke ich für die tollen Produkte die uns jedesmal wieder erfreuen. Den Forschern für ihren Wissendrang und ihr Bemühen mein Verlangen zu stillen (auch wenn das manchmal sehr skurrile Züge annimmt). Und ich danke natürlich dem fliegenden Spaghettimonster, welches uns durch Gott oder Buddha oder Allah oder wie auch immer erst zum Schbegg brachte. 
Denn dein ist die Soße,
und die Fleischklöße,
und der Schbegg,
in Ewigkeit.
Ramen.


----------



## honeybee (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aber sag mal.....die Tauben.....

Ich fand die extrem Fett. Ich esse ja sonst gerne die Haut mit, so wie es sich gehört, aber die habe ich freiwillig Frieda gegeben.
Konnte man echt nicht essen


----------



## elranchero (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> |rotwerden
> Zuallererst möchte ich mich bei meinen Eltern, meiner Frau und meinem Sohn bedanken, die mich immer unterstützt haben, auch wenn die Hühnersuppe mal angebrannt ist. Ich bedanke mich auch bei meinen Kollegen und Freunden für die Unterstützung beim Einkaufen. Meinem Arbeitgeber gebührt Dank für die Penunsen die er mir jeden Monat rüberschiebt und ohne welche ich keinen Schbegg kaufen könnte. Dem AB danke ich für zahlreiche Tipps und Tricks zum räuchern und kochen von Schweinebauch. Den zahllosen Arbeitern der Fleisch- und Verarbeitungsindustrie...
> 
> ...ich danke auch immer dem ganzen Umfeld...
> ...


----------



## pennfanatic (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich kocht oder bratet die tauben komplett?
Nicht nur die taubenbrüste


----------



## honeybee (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ich kocht oder bratet die tauben komplett?
> Nicht nur die taubenbrüste



Ja klar komplett....alles andere wäre doch Verschwendung.
Ich pople auch die Innereien auseinander.....Magen, Leber und Herz.


----------



## pennfanatic (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Habe früher nach der taubenjagd nur die brüste rausgepuhlt,
Wie sage ich nicht.


----------



## honeybee (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Habe früher nach der taubenjagd nur die brüste rausgepuhlt,
> Wie sage ich nicht.



Och ich bin ja nicht aus Zucker....

Ich habe meinen Wachteln auch das Fell über die Ohren gezogen, weil ich zu faul zum rupfen war.
Manche hatte auch noch ein Ei drin....für den nächsten Tag. 
(Wachteln legen alle 24 Stunden ein Ei)


----------



## pennfanatic (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Naja , ohne Messer nur mit den händen....


----------



## honeybee (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Naja , ohne Messer nur mit den händen....



Und?
Geht doch gut, solange sie noch warm sind


----------



## Jose (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sorry, schmier mir gerade ne bemme.
zum kochen und dann noch essen bin ich nicht gekommen.


----------



## honeybee (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> sorry, schmier mir gerade ne bemme.
> zum kochen und dann noch essen bin ich nicht gekommen.



Waren die Tauben nu fetsch oder ned? #c


----------



## Jose (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

die waren lecker und auch noch nicht zäh-geflogen.

war schon so lange her mit meinen eigenen, dass ich überrascht auf das dunkelfleisch geschaut hab. gestern hab ich nochmal aufgewärmt und es trotzdem nicht geschafft. heute die karkassen gezupft und wollte was mit täubchen, schmand, champignons und pü machen - keine zeit nicht. bemme eben.
gibt morgen kaltes zwischendurch...

aber ich hab ja noch zwei und die innereien.
freu mich auf ruhigere zeiten.


----------



## honeybee (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also trotzdem waren die fettig irgendwie......


----------



## pennfanatic (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Esst mehr Salat und gemüse... ist nicht so fettig


----------



## honeybee (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Esst mehr Salat und gemüse... ist nicht so fettig



Wollte ich doch.....der Wirsing.
Zerfressen war er...innerlich.


----------



## pennfanatic (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Naja, das ist nicht schön. Wir sing esse ich sehr gerne. Aber unzerfressen.


----------



## honeybee (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da habe ich mich echt drüber geärgert......
Sehr sogar.


----------



## Jose (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Waren die Tauben nu fetsch oder ned? #c





honeybee schrieb:


> Also trotzdem waren die fettig irgendwie......




haach, diese dialekte 

was meinste denn: fettig oder fertig?

fette tauben ist n gerücht, "fertige täubchen" haben ihre straßen so ab 20:00

ich hatte zarte wohlgeformte leckere täubchen.

und: nicht nur auf dem teller :g (früher, MiMiMiMi)


----------



## pennfanatic (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Alter schmecklecker!
 Wie man hier sagt


----------



## pennfanatic (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Da habe ich mich echt drüber geärgert......
> Sehr sogar.



Das glaube ich dir!


----------



## honeybee (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Hast du wenigstens ein paar schöne Außenblätter gehabt, für Wirsingrouladen?
> 
> Bei mir war letztes Jahr komplett Essig mit Kohl. Kohlrabi haben sich die Mäuse geholt, Wirsing hatte ich einen von acht ernten können, den Rest haben die Schnecken erledigt und der Rotkohl hat nicht gekopft



Von dem nicht, ich hatte aber einen, da habe ich ein paar Rouladen raus bekommen.

Kohlrabi war gut hier.....Stangensellerie auch, da ernte ich jetzt noch Blätter. Wobei es nun vorbei sein dürfte.

Das einzigste, was mich an Getier geärgert hat, waren die die Kohlweißlinge.
Alles andere kam nicht ins Beet....durch die Rhizomsperre.

Dieses Jahr wird es vorbei sein mit Gemüseanbau. Die Rhizome sind überall und lassen keinen Platz für was anderes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

echt, ich hab drei Sorten gekauft und habe eine Sorte, die zwingend eine Sperre bräuchte, aber meine Frau hat die Schilder weggeschmissen...

Jetzt pflanze ich sie erst mal ein und halte sie unter Beobachtung


----------



## honeybee (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> ich weiß ganz genau, warum ich niemals Bambus im Garten pflanzen werde



Warum denn nicht? 
Völlig falsch eingeschätzt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Welchen hast du bissetii?


----------



## honeybee (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> echt, ich hab drei Sorten gekauft und habe eine Sorte, die zwingend eine Sperre bräuchte, aber meine Frau hat die Schilder weggeschmissen...
> 
> Jetzt pflanze ich sie erst mal ein und halte sie unter Beobachtung



Mache einen Graben drum herum......so siehst Du,wenn Rhizome wandern gehen.

Nix ist schlimmer, als ein Phyllo der unbeobachtet ist.

Aber man kann sie gut auseinander halten......wirklich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das sind 13cm Töpfchen und drei Pinne drin, bevor ich mir da Sorgen mache dauert es noch.  Und den Graben drum herum hatte ich angedacht, wobei die Fargesia es nicht braucht. Aber hast du die Sprossen schon mal selbst genutzt?


----------



## honeybee (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Welchen hast du bissetii?



Bissetii.....das Monster......
Vivax  'Huangwenzhu'
Nigra "Henonis"

und noch eine kleine Fargesie


----------



## honeybee (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> das sind 13cm Töpfchen und drei Pinne drin, bevor ich mir da Sorgen mache dauert es noch.  Und den Graben drum herum hatte ich angedacht, wobei die Fargesia es nicht braucht. Aber hast du die Sprossen schon mal selbst genutzt?



Die Sorten die ich habe, sind ja alle Eßbar......aber ich habe mich bisher am Zuwachs gefreut......

Gerade Henonis schiebt da ordentlich......ich bin mittlerweile bei 6m angelangt.

Vielleicht werde ich dieses Jahr mal Sprossen essen......mal schauen wie dick sie raus kommen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kanaleristo schrieb:


> Ich bin da sehr praktisch veranlagt, mich interessieren nur Blumen, wenn ich sie auch essen kann und sie keinen Unfug im Garten machen können.
> 
> Morgen gibts zB leckere Suppe, das Suppenzeug selbst angebaut und zum Teil eingefroren und zum Teil milchsauer vergoren eingelegt. Das kann ich mit Bambus nicht :q


klar kannst du Bambussprossen fermentieren, habe ich bisher nur mit Rote Beete probiert, würde nie mein Leibgericht.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wir mussten unser Wochenende mal etwas verschieben....
also auch der Sonntag fiel dann mal auf einen Montag, aber sehr lecker... :

Boeuf a la mode ( Böfflamott )

Das erste mal selbst gemacht, mit viel Mühe natürlich, und ja, 
es hat gemundet :vik:

Und ja, ich weiss............... eigentlich Klösse oder Knödel..........

Aber eine schöne Salzkartoffel mag ich doch viiiieeeelll lieber


Lieben Gruss aus Berlin


----------



## Jose (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@bernd, bist zu spät: bemme ist runter - begeisterungsfähigkeit für lecker essen abgefüllt - aber wenn du das nochmla machst und postest, dann bitte vor mittag: dann kann ich nämlich noch einkaufen gehen #6

ist ein grundsätzliches manko hier: abends, wenn die küche durch und der bauch voll, dann kommen hier schmachterzeugende posts.

lecker, dein böfflamott #6


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Jose  @Kanaleristo

sorry, ich entschuldige mich in aller Form :m
...hab`s nicht früher geschafft mit dem Schreiben...
Ja, stimmt, ich könnte selbst jetzt schon wieder ein Portiönchen davon vertragen.....
......mannomann war das lecker :vik:


----------



## banzinator (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was mit Schbegg?


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und Schbädsle?


----------



## Kochtopf (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Leute ich sitze hier im Büro und wir haben eine kantine in Gulagqualität - hört auf so leckeres Zeug zu posten! :c


----------



## Welpi (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ihr habt wenigstens ne Kantine....ich muss datt hungrig lesen :c


----------



## Hering 58 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und Schbädsle?



Das wird sich Thomas wohl gerade schmecken lassen.:q:q


----------



## Kochtopf (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Welpi schrieb:


> Ihr habt wenigstens ne Kantine....ich muss datt hungrig lesen :c



Da esse ich nicht freiwillig also...

*Bruder im Geischde!*


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da esse ich nicht freiwillig also...
> 
> *Bruder im Geischde!*



wolltest Du nicht eh fasten?|kopfkrat


----------



## Jose (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bastido schrieb:


> Deinem Wunsch sei nachgekommen, Zwischenmahlzeit in nachschwäbischen Zeiten natürlich mit Mayo(wenn auch ne schnelle selbsgemachte) aber dennoch schöööön schlonzig.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 264935



danke, hat geklappt #6


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Eh, unfair ich kriege Hunger!


----------



## Hering 58 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Eh, unfair ich kriege Hunger!



Penny,du hast immer Hunger.#6


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nö, meistens habe ich wieder Hunger noch appetit...

Das war früher mal so


----------



## Kochtopf (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wolltest Du nicht eh fasten?|kopfkrat



Nur weil ich auf Fleisch verzichte heisst es nicht, dass mich Bilder von gebratenem, gepökeltem, gesottenem, heißem zartem knusprigen *FLEISCH* nicht berühren. Im Gegenteil.

Ein Traum in unsrer Kantine: Milchreis als vegetarisches Gericht heute für 5 EUR.
und morgen für 1,50 als Nachtisch


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Brrrrrr.....
Weiß man wie der Umsatz war?


----------



## daci7 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> {...]
> Ein Traum in unsrer Kantine: Milchreis als vegetarisches Gericht heute für 5 EUR.
> und morgen für 1,50 als Nachtisch


Meinste das ist dann derselbe ... oder der gleiche? :q


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

auch noch mit Sojamilch oder so nen Sch.... Gulag eben


----------



## JottU (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Habe gerade Kohlrabi in geriebenen Möhren paniert und in wenig Sonnenblumenöl gebraten. Serviert mit etwas Magerquark, angemacht mit frischer Minze.

War Sch..ße. :q:q:q


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Keine Ahnung wie der Umsatz war, für den nicht beknackten Teil der Bevölkerung gab es Spaghetti Tütenbolognese oder frittiertes Schweineschnitzel mit außen verbrannten und innen rohen Pommes  ich habe auf kantine verzichtet aber finde was es da gibt echt gruselig


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



JottU schrieb:


> Habe gerade Kohlrabi in geriebenen Möhren paniert und in wenig Sonnenblumenöl gebraten. Serviert mit etwas Magerquark, angemacht mit frischer Minze.
> 
> War Sch..ße. :q:q:q



auch Gulag ?|bigeyes


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie der Umsatz war, für den nicht beknackten Teil der Bevölkerung gab es Spaghetti Tütenbolognese oder frittiertes Schweineschnitzel mit außen verbrannten und innen rohen Pommes  ich habe auf kantine verzichtet aber finde was es da gibt echt gruselig



Spitzenköche :g


----------



## ollidaiwa (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ist das ne Geheimsprache die ihr da sprecht?
Ich versteh die leider nicht.
Auch was mit Thomas plötzlich ist, habe ich nicht mitbekommen.
Bitte klärt mich auf!


----------



## Jose (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> ist das ne Geheimsprache die ihr da sprecht?
> Ich versteh die leider nicht.
> Auch was mit Thomas plötzlich ist, habe ich nicht mitbekommen.
> Bitte klärt mich auf!



das menu sieht so aus


Abschied vom Anglerboard
Liebe Anglerboard Partner & Community
Rücktritt des Anglerboard-Moderatorenteams


----------



## exil-dithschi (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ein Traum in unsrer Kantine: Milchreis als vegetarisches Gericht heute für 5 EUR.
> und morgen für 1,50 als Nachtisch


ach ja, kantinen, die in meinem krankenhaus fällt ungefähr in die gleiche kategorie, die pommes sind allerdings recht lecker.
das waren noch zeiten, in meinem ersten berufsleben, als ich als fernmeldehandwerker unterwegs war, die kantine im finanzamt St. Augustin, da gab´s einst die leckerste leber weit und breit, oder andere highlights wie graupenenitopf, grünkohl, etc. und das ganze für dreimarkfuffzich.

hier gibt´s heute schnitzel mit bratkartoffeln.
bild folgt.


----------



## Windelwilli (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich kann mich über die Truppenküche in meiner Kaserne auch nicht beklagen.
Echt lecker Futter zu traumhaften (subventionierten ) Preisen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Echt lecker Futter zu traumhaften (subventionierten ) Preisen.


sei froh!
das war hier bis vor knapp drei jahren auch noch so.
das krankenhaus ist noch in öffentlicher hand, dem kreis.
einige bereiche, wie z.b. die mampfabteilung sind leider outgesourct worden, von da an war´s vorbei.


----------



## exil-dithschi (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bastido schrieb:


> Da liegt auch der Hund begraben, outsourcen, ausschreiben und dann den billigsten nehmen.


ja logo, hast du ja auch schon geschrieben, ist der lauf der zeit.


----------



## pennfanatic (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kenne ich!
Hatten früher einen super kantinenbetreiber.
Dann wurde neu ausgeschrieben. Was dann kam war unter aller Kanone.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

In der Beziehung habe ich hier das große Los gezogen: Die Siemens-Kantinen in Erlangen haben eigentlich Restaurant-Qualität:
https://www.realestate.siemens.com/...eiseplaene/speiseplaene_distrikt_erlangen.php

Für externe Mitarbeiter aber unverschämt teuer. Die zahlen den doppelten Preis. #d


----------



## pennfanatic (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> In der Beziehung habe ich hier das große Los gezogen: Die Siemens-Kantinen in Erlangen haben eigentlich Restaurant-Qualität:
> https://www.realestate.siemens.com/...eiseplaene/speiseplaene_distrikt_erlangen.php
> 
> Für externe Mitarbeiter aber unverschämt teuer. Die zahlen den doppelten Preis. #d



Na, glück gehabt. War auch mal bei Siemens....

Aber die Kantine....

Mit dem doppelten preis war da aber auch so


----------



## Jose (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6 danke bastido #6


bei mir bleibt heute die küche kalt, der Italiener darf schuften :m


----------



## honeybee (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gibts heute abend......

Wildschweinbraten.....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Bei mir gibts heute abend......
> 
> Wildschweinbraten.....



Haste wieder eines vor der Afrikanischen Schweinegrippe gerettet? :q 

Ich will mich demnächst mal an Schinken vom Wildschwein ranmachen. Gerade experimentiere ich noch bei Filets mit Würzmischungen.


----------



## honeybee (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Haste wieder eines vor der Afrikanischen Schweinegrippe gerettet? :q
> 
> Ich will mich demnächst mal an Schinken vom Wildschwein ranmachen. Gerade experimentiere ich noch bei Filets mit Würzmischungen.



Schon letztes Jahr :q

Schinken vom Schwarzkittel ist ober lecker...kann ich Dir wärmstens empfehlen.

Ich will die Woche noch Sülze von der Wildsau machen. Muss nur mal meinen LAG dazu bringen, das er mir den Kopf 1 oder 2 mal über die Kreissäge zieht. Den bekomme ich sonst in keinen Topf :g


----------



## schlotterschätt (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Muss nur mal meinen LAG dazu bringen, das er mir den Kopf 1 oder 2 mal über die Kreissäge zieht.



Neeeee, nich ??? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes#d


----------



## pennfanatic (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geht auch mit der handsäge.
Ist aber anstrengend und dauert länger


----------



## honeybee (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Neeeee, nich ??? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes#d



Wieso nicht?
Der ist doch schon einmal längst gespalten und tiefgefroren.
Und die Bäckchen sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## schlotterschätt (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn man den vorhergehenden Satz weglässt, is dit schon erschröcklich. :q 







Keule und Nuss von der wilden Sau kalt geräuchert und gestern aus dem Rauch genommen. #6


----------



## honeybee (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Achso.....jetzt habe ich das erstmal verstanden.....hat etwas gedauert :vik:


----------



## exil-dithschi (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so karo einfach, abba legga.


----------



## Windelwilli (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bastido schrieb:


> Mmmh, will auch haben. Bei mir heute auch Schmalhans aber *morgen gibt es Schbäddsle und Schbegg!*!!|smash:|smash:|smash:



Dann bestell mal Thomas 'nen schönen Gruß! :m


----------



## ollidaiwa (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo Speckspezialisten!

annähernd vegan:

vegane Fertigkauffalafel, Fertigkaufhühnerteil, hausmacher Gemüse mit hausmacher Dip.

Übrigens: den goldenen Kochlöffelpreis nehm ich nicht mehr an.

Olli Reich-Ranicki


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Hallo Speckspezialisten!
> 
> annähernd vegan:
> 
> ...



das Foto mal wieder , sieht aus wie lecker gemalt!
bist ein Künstler#6#6#6

ich mache einen rollbraten am wochenende und hoffe das Bobster mir den goldenen Kochlöffel zurück gibt.

@Olli Reich-Ranicki ;
ich werde ihn dann zerbrechen und er kommt in Sondermüll.

er soll kein Boardiii mehr Traurig machen!!!

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...8379D7121CBBD7094F868379D7121CBB&&FORM=VDRVRV


----------



## Jose (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

als kochlöffelkandidat komm ich heute sicher nicht infrage:
gepimpte pizza, nicht weil ich so drauf wäre, aber die küche wird schön warm, dazu reposado ad. lib.


----------



## Hering 58 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> als kochlöffelkandidat komm ich heute sicher nicht infrage:
> gepimpte pizza, nicht weil ich so drauf wäre, aber die küche wird schön warm, dazu reposado ad. lib.



Nö, den Kochlöffel bekommt ja unser Nobbi. :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mit zitrone und salz?

@Hering 58,
hattt doch noch Bobster.

weiß garnicht ob er es weiß, das er das schxxx ding hat;-))))


----------



## Jose (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Achso.....jetzt habe ich das erstmal verstanden.....hat etwas gedauert :vik:



bei mir klemmts noch immer:
nix verstehn


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wir hatten heute Bratkartoffeln mit Grützwurst.

Sieht fürchterlich aus, aber gerade im Winter ist so Hausmannskost echt lecker.


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Wir hatten heute Bratkartoffeln mit Grützwurst.
> 
> Sieht fürchterlich aus, aber gerade im Winter ist so Hausmannskost echt lecker.



mit rosinen?


----------



## pennfanatic (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Igitt........


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nein, ohne Rosinen.

Mit kenne ich es nicht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Igitt........



;-))

ich meine dich doch nicht penn,

die Grützwurst  mit Rosinen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> mit rosinen?



mega - nobbi, du weißt was schmeckt! 
bei dir würd´ ich mich auch unbesehen zum speisen einladen, mit ´ner kiste dithmarscher hopfenlimo unter´m arm versteht sich.

bastido - auch richtig geil!


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bastido schrieb:


> So wie angekündigt Käse-Schbädsle mit Zwiebeln und Schbegg mit dark brown sugar karamellisiert und Alibigrün. Dazu einen württembergischen Lemberger damit das auch stimmig ist.
> Möchte nochmal auch hier herzlichen Dank sagen an die ganzen Meister ihres Faches. Hierhin lohnte immer ein Blick, in diese friedliche Ecke des Forums.#6#6#6
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 264990



das sieht abba garnicht so friedlich aus ....................dein messer bastido;-)))))

lecker guten appetit


----------



## jochen68 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bastido schrieb:


> Möchte nochmal auch hier herzlichen Dank sagen an die ganzen Meister ihres Faches. Hierhin lohnte immer ein Blick, in diese friedliche Ecke des Forums.#6#6#6



quasi - in  memoriam - ja, der Schbegg wird uns immer irgendwo begleiten ;-)


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> mega - nobbi, du weißt was schmeckt!
> bei dir würd´ ich mich auch unbesehen zum speisen einladen, mit ´ner kiste dithmarscher hopfenlimo unter´m arm versteht sich.
> 
> Essen wie damals , abseits vom Kalorienzählen und Personenwaage. Täglich Fleisch zu essen war in den fünfziger Jahren nicht üblich, sondern ein absoluter Luxus.
> ...


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jo, schwarzsauer ist jetzt nicht so meins, aber der rest - #6

am 10/03 ist es wieder soweit - wär bestimmt auch was für dich.



> Dithmarscher Buffet
> Termin: Angebot jedes Jahr im Jan./Feb.
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.zurdoppeleiche.de/besondere-anlässe/

der labskaus dort ist auch richtig gut.


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bastido schrieb:


> Hehe nobbi, da spiegelt sich nur der Wein, hier leben alle noch!



weiß ich doch --war ein tolles bild#6#6#6

und mein blut ist blau;-)))


----------



## pennfanatic (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zähl lieber mal nach


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> jo, schwarzsauer ist jetzt nicht so meins, aber der rest - #6
> 
> am 10/03 ist es wieder soweit - wär bestimmt auch was für dich.
> 
> ...



die haben auch zimmer---25€ mit frühstück.

wenn wir da mal irgendwann mal lecker essen, kann ich auch zwei diddis trincken     exil-dithschi;-)


----------



## honeybee (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Morgen wird es lecker Krauteintopf geben, nachdem das letzte Woche mit meinem Wirsing ja leider nicht geklappt hat.

Und Sonntag gibt es entweder Ziege oder Schaf.....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Morgen wird es lecker Krauteintopf geben, nachdem das letzte Woche mit meinem Wirsing ja leider nicht geklappt hat.
> 
> Und Sonntag gibt es entweder Ziege oder Schaf.....



Ich hab noch nie Ziege zubereitet. Muss man da was spezielles beachten?


----------



## honeybee (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie Ziege zubereitet. Muss man da was spezielles beachten?



Beachten......nicht das ich wüsste. 
Wichtiger ist erst einmal, an welche zu kommen. |bla:

Ordentlich würzen und dann braten. Ganz normal eben. Ob und wieviel Knoblauch und was Du sonst noch alles dann ran machst, liegt ja an Dir.

Gibt bestimmt wieder irgend welche Gourmet Gerichte :q wie eben für alles. 
Damit habe ichs aber nicht so....schmecken muss es


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bei uns heute schon rollbraten...........und...........butterschmalz war wohl zu heiß beim anbraten!

die rauchmelder liegen KO aufen sideboard;-))


----------



## Jose (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

zwischendurch...


----------



## Minimax (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> zwischendurch...



 Apart! Krieg ich gleich Appetit. Da ich das Schwarze auf Deinem Teller sehr schätze,
wüsste ich gerne was das Weisse ist?


----------



## Jose (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie Ziege zubereitet. Muss man da was spezielles beachten?



bearbeitet aber wohl schon, und da gibts einiges zu beachten :vik:


----------



## Jose (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das weiße ist Schmand


----------



## Minimax (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> das weiße ist Schmand



Danke schön, das wird als Abendnascherei sofort ausprobiert. Ist auch meinen Kochkünsten angemessen..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> bearbeitet aber wohl schon, und da gibts einiges zu beachten :vik:



:m


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

meine tellerbilder :m ... ein guck


----------



## jochen68 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Alles legga... Und was gibt es bei uns?


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lasagne?


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> zwischendurch...



Es fehlen blini


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

iwas mit hack und beschamelsauce?

abba auch lecker!


----------



## hanzz (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wieder gute Sachen hier.

Heute Pizzaaaaaa.

Morgen gibt's Chicken Wings, so gefühlt 400 Stück. Und Salat.


----------



## jochen68 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Feddisch ...


----------



## Jose (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es fehlen blini



die machen dick, wie schbädsle :m

und hanzz, die pizza ist ein gedicht


----------



## hanzz (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke Jose

Ach und ps
Schwiegervater mag auch die mit langen Ohren
Hab einen Verbündeten


----------



## jochen68 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wurstbrot(e). Streng nach dieser Vorschrift:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfAYPP8RtVw

|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## banja1 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin ich habe gestern 2 Dorsche und einen Köhler Seelachs gefangen habe diese gebratenen Dorsche sehr lecker aber auseinander gefallen der Köhler hatte leicht rotes Fleisch und schmeckte überhaupt nicht gibt es vielleicht ein gutes Rezept vielleicht aus dem Ofen bei Seelachs vom Fachhändler hatte ich bis jetzt immer gute Erfahrungen aber ist Köhler und Seelachs nicht das selbe


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Für dich : ..................... ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, -bleiben bestimmt welche übrig, aber die werden ja nicht schlecht


----------



## Zander Jonny (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



banja1 schrieb:


> Moin ich habe gestern 2 Dorsche und einen Köhler Seelachs gefangen habe diese gebratenen Dorsche sehr lecker aber auseinander gefallen der Köhler hatte leicht rotes Fleisch und schmeckte überhaupt nicht gibt es vielleicht ein gutes Rezept vielleicht aus dem Ofen bei Seelachs vom Fachhändler hatte ich bis jetzt immer gute Erfahrungen aber ist Köhler und Seelachs nicht das selbe



Köhler und Seelachs ist das gleiche, mir schmecken die auch nicht, zumindest die die ich bis jetzt hatte.

Hatten immer so ein FischigenGeschmack


----------



## banja1 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja ich hatte mich riesig gefreut war ein toller Drill und richtig kalt gestern die Dorsche hatten auch Eier und sind sehr weich gewesen habe sie in der Kieler bucht auf 5 Meter geschleppt schade um die Seelachse die aus Tiefkühltruhe schmecken besser ach ja hatte noch zwei Platte auch total voll Eier sind wieder schwimmen gegangen


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo bastido,
Da kann ich dir nur voll zustimmen.
Ich persönlich esse seelachs lieber wie Dorsch.
Wegen des kräftigeren Geschmacks.


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nun gut einen schönen Dorsch, gedünstet mit senfbutter würde ich auch nicht verschmähen


----------



## banja1 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke für die Tipps doch Kehlschnitt mache ich immer Dorsch auf der Haut in Butterschmalz gebraten ist unser Favorit auch komisch mit den Dorschen dachte die sind jetzt bei 20 Metern und legen ihre Eier ab wollte eigentlich auf Forelle schleppen na Fisch ist immer lecker


----------



## ollidaiwa (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

vegetarische mit Pomodor und Mozzarella gefüllte Ravioli mit grünem Spargel, getr. Tomaten, Lauchzwiebel, Ruccola, Oliven, Kernen, etwas Parmesan, in einer Vinaigrete angemacht als Salat.

Geschmacklich absolut zur Nachahmung enpfohlen!

Zum Glück sind Tomatenpulpe, Sulfit, Carrageen und Kaliumiodit, Schalenfrüchte und Krebstiere in der Raviolifüllung drinn.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Olli, das sieht mal wieder super lecker aus.
Wo ist Schbegg ?


----------



## ollidaiwa (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke! Hat aber wirklich auch ohne Speck lecker geschmeckt.


----------



## wilhelm (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Abend hatte ich Rotbarschfilet in Zitronenbutter und Rosmarinkartöffelchen.

War schneller weg als ich Knipsen konnte.


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Moin,

heute reste-essen vom rollbraten und für morgen die Putenkeule Ganz;-))  auser TK geholt.


----------



## hanzz (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auch geFlügel


----------



## daci7 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geil! Da hätt ich jetz auch Bock drauf!


----------



## Steff-Peff (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hat Frauchen gezaubert: Krabben mediteraner Art ... zum Reinknien


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hat Frauchen gezaubert: Krabben mediteraner Art ... zum Reinknien



lecker!!!

mache ich auch so.
fast wie jamie oliver der warme ............rucola salat.

guten appetit ihr beiden.


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gab es bei mir auch lange nicht mehr.
Esse aber lieber Reis dazu


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist wie alles geschmackssache


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mit :m
???


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das stimmt! Ohne kapern geht gar nicht!


----------



## Steff-Peff (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke Nobbi


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Danke Nobbi


mit die spagetti.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rHCa6-nq3I


----------



## jochen68 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



banja1 schrieb:


> Moin ich habe gestern 2 Dorsche und einen Köhler Seelachs gefangen habe diese gebratenen Dorsche sehr lecker aber auseinander gefallen der Köhler hatte leicht rotes Fleisch und schmeckte überhaupt nicht gibt es vielleicht ein gutes Rezept vielleicht aus dem Ofen bei Seelachs vom Fachhändler hatte ich bis jetzt immer gute Erfahrungen aber ist Köhler und Seelachs nicht das selbe



Mein Lieblings-(Dorsch)Fischgericht: aus dem Sud mit Dillsoße. Mit Wasser, Salz, Wein, Fischgewürz (entweder fertig gekauft oder mit Lorbeer, Senfkörnern, schwarzem Pfeffer, Trockendill etc. gemischt) einen Sud kochen, den (wie Basti schon sagte) quasi mindestens einen Tag "abgelagerten" Fisch ohne Kopf und Schwanz als ganzes reinlegen und garziehen lassen. Dazu helle Soße bereiten und da möglichst frischen Dill und Stück Butter hinein. Kartoffeln und einen Weißwein dabei. So einfach, sooo gut. Geht auch super mit Schellfisch aus dem Laden. Müßte ich mal wieder machen, vielleicht geht im März noch was auf Dorsch als MeFo-Beifang ;-)


----------



## jochen68 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bastido schrieb:


> Mit Reis kannste mich jagen.



... vor allem habe ich nach Reisgenuß eine Stunde später wieder Hunger.


----------



## Jose (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> ... vor allem habe ich nach Reisgenuß eine Stunde später wieder Hunger.



das liegt dann am fehlenden kning :m


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich, dann müssen da ordentlich kloppse mit Sauce drauf.
Mach ich auch immer.
Aber ich bin Relevanz, schon immer.
Oder Nudeln, aber nicht zu kloppse!


----------



## exil-dithschi (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schweinerei mit ordentlich schbegg, abba ohne schbädsle...


----------



## exil-dithschi (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*


----------



## pennfanatic (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das sieht lecker aus!


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Das sieht lecker aus!



kartoffelsuppe ? da ist bestmmt auch schbegg mit drin;-))


----------



## pennfanatic (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht eher nach gemüsesuppe aus. Speck hab ich gesehen, glaube ich!


----------



## exil-dithschi (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

quer aus dem froster und ja logo, schbegg is' drin.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> ... vor allem habe ich nach Reisgenuß eine Stunde später wieder Hunger.



Reis ist Hühnerfutter


----------



## pennfanatic (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dann sind alle Chinesen und Japaner hühner?
Egal jeder wie es ihm schmeckt!


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Dann sind alle Chinesen und Japaner hühner?
> Egal jeder wie es ihm schmeckt!



na ja, so wollte ich es nicht verstanden wissen.

Im Übrigen werden in beiden Volksstämmen auch Kartoffeln gegessen


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute noch zum brunsch mal wieder hawaiitoast mit ananas

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFUqD61JYMk


----------



## pennfanatic (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> na ja, so wollte ich es nicht verstanden wissen.
> 
> Im Übrigen werden in beiden Volksstämmen auch Kartoffeln gegessen
> Stimmt. Aber Italiener und Spanier essen Reis.
> Oder. Kannst du dir rissotto oder paellia mit Kartoffel vorstellen?  .l


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oder. Kannst du dir rissotto oder paellia mit Kartoffel vorstellen? .l

nein, aber zB. mit Graupen


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Toast Hawai, mhhh.
Gute Idee Nobbi. Müsste ich auch mal wieder machen.


----------



## pennfanatic (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Oder. Kannst du dir rissotto oder paellia mit Kartoffel vorstellen? .l
> 
> nein, aber zB. mit Graupen



Habe ich nicht Robert, klingt aber interessant.

Zumal ich gerne graupensuppe esse.
Mit viel rindfleisch   


Und Kartoffel


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Graupensuppe mit Rindfleisch u. Kartoffeln sowie mit angebratenen Hackbällchen ist für kommende Woche in Planung.

Übrigens heiße ich nicht Robert|uhoh:


----------



## hanzz (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Hähnchenbrust mit Gemüse, was noch übba is. Paprika, Zwiebeln, Champignons, Lauchzwiebeln, Karotten, Zucchini. Vielleicht mit Reis.

Boar Graupensuppe und OpasGeburtsstadtKlöppse muss ich auch mal wieder machen. Mit Kapern. Lecka.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Graupensuppe mit Rindfleisch u. Kartoffeln sowie mit angebratenen Hackbällchen ist für kommende Woche in Planung.
> 
> Übrigens heiße ich nicht Robert|uhoh:



snell ein geforscht im AB     ;-))

Petri Heil
Christian


----------



## ollidaiwa (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nobbi, dein Zeug da ist übrigens seit 2 Jahren abgelaufen!


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Nobbi, dein Zeug da ist übrigens seit 2 Jahren abgelaufen!


ihr achtet aber auch auf alles#6#6#6

ein Danke kommt ine tonne.


----------



## Hering 58 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ihr achtet aber auch auf alles#6#6#6
> 
> ein Danke kommt ine tonne.



Wir wollen beweiße sehen.:q


----------



## wilhelm (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nobbi, das kannste noch brauchen, an das Zeug gehen nicht mal Bakterien.

Scherz beiseite es ist MHD und solange es gut riecht und aussieht wie es soll kann man es weiterverwenden.


----------



## pennfanatic (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ist das ein indisches gewürz?


----------



## ollidaiwa (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Deine Shimanorollen sind übrigens auch nicht mehr so dolle. 
Wo steht Deine Tonne?


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Wir wollen beweiße sehen.:q



hatte 2original und 2 mit der Gewürzmischung................die auch nicht mehr so intensif geschmeckt haben.

liegen schon im restmüll............beweiße kommen, die woche, mit neuem bild und haltbarkeitsdatum.


----------



## yukonjack (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> hatte 2original und 2 mit der Gewürzmischung................die auch nicht mehr so intensif geschmeckt haben.
> 
> liegen schon im restmüll............beweiße kommen, die woche, mit neuem bild und haltbarkeitsdatum.



wieder rausholen, ist ein guter Lockstoff zum Stippen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



yukonjack schrieb:


> wieder rausholen, ist ein guter Lockstoff zum Stippen.



Mit Kopfrute und Futtereimer auf die Ostsee auf m Kutter.
Kommt bestimmt gut:q


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hab ich doch noch rotkohl von weihnachten:vik:

ein lecker essen heute mit putenkeule.


----------



## Hering 58 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nobbi lecker,wann soll ich zum Essen kommen.


----------



## pennfanatic (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> hab ich doch noch rotkohl von weihnachten:vik:
> 
> ein lecker essen heute mit putenkeule.



Kriegt Pauli auch was davon?

Wie. Gross/schwer war die Keule?


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Kriegt Pauli auch was davon?
> 
> Wie. Gross/schwer war die Keule?


Moin penn,

Pauli -Njein;-))

2,2kg die Keule------------schön mit reste-essen bis zu drei tage.

#h


----------



## pennfanatic (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Na da ist pauli bestimmt ganz traurig!


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> nobbi lecker,wann soll ich zum Essen kommen.


gerade mal guckt:m

halbe std.

adresse ist steindamm -----gibbet auch in norderstedt;-))


----------



## Hering 58 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> gerade mal guckt:m
> 
> halbe std.
> 
> adresse ist steindamm -----gibbet auch in norderstedt;-))



Du bist ein Schlingel.:q#6


----------



## hanzz (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Guten Appetit allerseits.
Ich geh anne Brust


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich an die Keule , Keule;-))
#h


----------



## Hering 58 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Keule ist nicht schlecht aber die Brust auch nicht.:vik:


----------



## ollidaiwa (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Knobi schon fein gehackt und platt eingefroren.
So kann man immer die gewünschte Menge abbrechen.

Und beim türkischen Gemüsehändler gabs gestern Süppenbund im Angebot.


----------



## yukonjack (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wisst ihr eigentlich wie ungesund das alles ist ?


----------



## hanzz (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jo vonne Keule könnt ich auch noch was


----------



## pennfanatic (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



yukonjack schrieb:


> wisst ihr eigentlich wie ungesund das alles ist ?



Egal, Hauptsache lecker!


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



yukonjack schrieb:


> wisst ihr eigentlich wie ungesund das alles ist ?


zwischen 50 und 60 ist ein gefährlich.

und ollidaiwa hat ja mal wieder gute Tipps, für lecker essen.


----------



## Jose (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



yukonjack schrieb:


> wisst ihr eigentlich wie ungesund das alles ist ?


petra, petra... |rolleyes


ich hab gepimpte sahneheringsfilets, geht auf jeder katzensitterstelle #6


----------



## ollidaiwa (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVANBzI6hu0


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjdRgBAY278


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ein Running Gag in der Serie besteht darin, dass Hop Sing, der chinesische _Koch_ der Cartwrights, des Öfteren verärgert seinen Job kündigt, aber immer wieder zum Bleiben überredet wird.


----------



## Hering 58 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



yukonjack schrieb:


> wisst ihr eigentlich wie ungesund das alles ist ?



Das was du Trinkst ist aber auch ungesund.:vik:


----------



## Hering 58 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjdRgBAY278



ABBA das war noch eine gute Zeit.:q


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Knobi schon fein gehackt und platt eingefroren.
> So kann man immer die gewünschte Menge abbrechen.
> 
> Und beim türkischen Gemüsehändler gabs gestern Süppenbund im Angebot.



und was soll das jetzt werden, Knoblauchsuppe ?|uhoh:


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und was soll das jetzt werden, Knoblauchsuppe ?|uhoh:



A) meine schwiemu macht eine hervorragende Knoflsuppe
B) türkische Kuttelsuppe ist sacre köstlich 
C) haarscharf an der Grenze Liebelein!


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> A) meine schwiemu macht eine hervorragende Knoflsuppe
> B) türkische Kuttelsuppe ist sacre köstlich
> C) haarscharf an der Grenze Liebelein!


 
bei B und C versteh ich den Zusammenhang nicht,;+

bei C weiß ich überhaupt nicht, was das hier soll.|bigeyes


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> bei B und C versteh ich den Zusammenhang nicht,;+
> 
> bei C weiß ich überhaupt nicht, was das hier soll.|bigeyes



Türkischer gemüsehändler zu Knoblauchsuppe hat einen unangenehmen Beigeschmack für mich. Ich schätze dich nicht so ein deswegen haarscharf an der Grenze (zu unappetitlichem)


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ok, 
sorry für die Frage, bei der allgemeinen Dünnhäutigkeit im Moment hätte man auch einen Vorwurf herauslesen können.
Schön, das es geklärt ist.#h
 Und ja, es wäre für mich mehr als grenzwertig, obwohl ich Knoblauch mag, nur nicht in dieser Dominanz.


----------



## ollidaiwa (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

es hatte keinen Zusammenhang.
Ich wollte nur einerseits einen ev. nützlichen Knoblauchtipp anbringen.
Und andererseits den Rechtschreibfehler des türkischen Gemüsehändlers in die Runde werfen.

Wie erwähnt: ich hab sonst nix zu melden.


----------



## ollidaiwa (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute auf dem Speiseplan: Kürbis - Karotten - Suppe mit Ingwer und Kokosmilch.

Das wird bestimmt für Gesprächstoff sorgen.

Aber das ist ja auch die Hauptsache.


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Heute auf dem Speiseplan: Kürbis - Karotten - Suppe mit Ingwer und Kokosmilch.
> 
> Das wird bestimmt für Gesprächstoff sorgen.
> 
> Aber das ist ja auch die Hauptsache.



Geiel!!! Ich mach immer noch a weng Mango rein  - köstlich


----------



## jochen68 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht sehr lecker aus, das Süppchen #6


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Heute auf dem Speiseplan: Kürbis - Karotten - Suppe mit Ingwer und Kokosmilch.
> 
> Das wird bestimmt für Gesprächstoff sorgen.
> 
> Aber das ist ja auch die Hauptsache.



och, so als Vorspeise zu einem ordentlichen Rindersaftbraten kann ich mir dieses Süppchen sehr gut vorstellen.


----------



## ollidaiwa (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

seitdem auf meine asiatischen Billigimportkraftsteine kein Verlass mehr ist, versuche ich es mit dieser Art der Ernährung.
Bisher ohne Erfolg.


----------



## PAFischer (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Habe letzte Woche eine vernünftige Verwendung für Dörrautomaten entdeckt.

Habe mir aus ca. 1.5 kg ausgelöstem Rehfleisch. 1,5 Tassen Sojasauce, 1 Tasse braunem Zucker, einem guten Schuß Worcestersauce, Senfkörnern, Knoblauch, 2 TL liquid Hickory Smoke, einer Tasse lieblichem Rotwein und Salz + Pfeffer super geiles Jerky gemacht.

Fleisch ca 2 cm breite und ca 0,5 cm dicke Streifen schneiden, gut mit den anderen Zutaten vermengen und dann ca 2 Tage im Kühlschrank marinieren lassen. Es bleibt kaum noch Flüssigkeit übrig.

Anschließend braucht das ganze ca 2 - 3 Tage im Dörrautomaten bei 55 Grad. Die Lagen immer mal durchtauschen.

Am Ende hat man ca 400g köstliches Jerky :vik:


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

na das ist ja mal was Tolles für uns Carnivoren


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Türkischer gemüsehändler zu Knoblauchsuppe hat einen unangenehmen Beigeschmack für mich. Ich schätze dich nicht so ein deswegen haarscharf an der Grenze (zu unappetitlichem)



Als wir in Schwabach lebten, hatten wir liebe Nachbarn, Ebru und Oktay.

Ebru  hatte uns mehrfach gefragt was wir zubereiten, da es im Haus so wahnsinnig nach Knoblauch riechen würde :vik:

Böhmische Knoblauchsuppe, Pizza mit einem Hauch von Knofi...

@ Olli, sieht gut aus deine Kürbissuppe#6


----------



## Jose (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jetzt gehts lohos :m








etwas mehr als ne stunde bei 180°, dann kommen die addons dazu, kartoffel, möhre, zwiebel,paprika, tomate, chicoree und das thomas-gedächtnis-stück #h







done


----------



## Kauli11 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ Kochtopf,

würde deine Schwiegermutter das Rezept für die köstliche Knofisuppe evtl. preisgeben? |kopfkrat

#h


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> @ Kochtopf,
> 
> würde deine Schwiegermutter das Rezept für die köstliche Knofisuppe evtl. preisgeben? |kopfkrat
> 
> #h


Habs in den Kochbüchern der Frau Topf nicht gefunden und schreib meine schwiemu direkt an! 
Heute gab es Tiroler Kartoffelsuppe. Trotz vegetarischer Pampe sehr lecker und sättigend


----------



## Kauli11 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Habs in den Kochbüchern der Frau Topf nicht gefunden und schreib meine schwiemu direkt an!
> Heute gab es Tiroler Kartoffelsuppe. Trotz vegetarischer Pampe sehr lecker und sättigend



Danke, würde mich freuen. #6

#h


----------



## JottU (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Knoblauchsuppe, nach Omas Nachkriegsrezept brauche ich da ne Woche frei. 

Heute gab es dann auch mal was einfaches. Quark angemacht und Kartoffeln dazu.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



JottU schrieb:


> Heute gab es dann auch mal was einfaches. Quark angemacht und Kartoffeln dazu.



...mit richtig gutem leckeren Leinöl aus dem Spreewald, oder ?

Ich mag das  #6

Hungrige Grüsse aus Berlin


----------



## iGude (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



JottU schrieb:


> Knoblauchsuppe, nach Omas Nachkriegsrezept brauche ich da ne Woche frei.
> 
> Heute gab es dann auch mal was einfaches. Quark angemacht und Kartoffeln dazu.



#d

Optisch kein Kracher. Das Öl so drüber geschüttet. 

Besser ist es das Öl zu verrühren, beim abschmecken. Aber das nur mal so als "Verbesserungsvorschlag".


----------



## JottU (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da ist schon eine gute Portion Oel mit drin. Ich mag es nur halt kräftiger, als meine Frau.


----------



## ralle (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab ich zwar nicht selber gekocht - aber lecker wars !!

Thunfisch „roh mariniert“
Ananas ~ Grüne Olive ~ Ponzu

Jakobsmuschel „Ceviche“
Gurke ~ Ayran ~ Imperial Kaviar

Iberico Schwein „Popada – das Kinn“
Steckrübe ~ Auster ~ Yuzu

usw.


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



JottU schrieb:


> Knoblauchsuppe, nach Omas Nachkriegsrezept brauche ich da ne Woche frei.
> 
> Heute gab es dann auch mal was einfaches. Quark angemacht und Kartoffeln dazu.


Sehr Lecki! Ich nehme Leinöl auch zu Hessens Leibgericht Griener Soß... ein Gedicht! Die Familie meiner Mom kommt gebürtig aus Dresden, die haben das Öl auch "nur drübergeschüttet", was aber dem Geschmack keinen Abbruch tat


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



iGude schrieb:


> #d
> 
> Optisch kein Kracher. Das Öl so drüber geschüttet.
> 
> Besser ist es das Öl zu verrühren, beim abschmecken. Aber das nur mal so als "Verbesserungsvorschlag".



Das ist ein Standardregionalgericht - so und nicht anders, egal wie man es in Hessen sieht. |rolleyes Pimpen mit Schnittlauch geht noch. Und Zwiebeln.


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ralle schrieb:


> Hab ich zwar nicht selber gekocht - aber lecker wars !!
> 
> Thunfisch „roh mariniert“
> Ananas ~ Grüne Olive ~ Ponzu
> ...




boahrr, in was für einem Gourmettempel warst denn ?


----------



## ralle (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> boahrr, in was für einem Gourmettempel warst denn ?




Hier wars !

https://www.karlheinzhauser.de/


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

geil, nach dem Preis frag ich jetzt mal nicht


----------



## ralle (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> geil, nach dem Preis frag ich jetzt mal nicht




lieber nicht #d#d#d


----------



## exil-dithschi (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*


----------



## Hering 58 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ exil-dithschi das Bier ist aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## exil-dithschi (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ah, auch ein kenner!
das bier ist in der tat echt genial!


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Moin,
sind das Sahneheringe?

|wavey:


----------



## pennfanatic (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ihr macht mich Hunger!


----------



## exil-dithschi (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> sind das Sahneheringe?
> 
> |wavey:



logo.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


>



hat Frauchen heute eingelegt, gibt es in Kürze, allerdings mit Pellkartoffeln.
Freu mich schon #6


----------



## pennfanatic (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Datt heisst in köln, quallmänn mit Hering. Leeecker!


----------



## Jose (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich bin ja auch n fan von sahneheringsfilets - aber mit "gebratenen kartoffeln" (unsicher ob ofen- oder brat.) käms mir nicht so in den sinn: salzkartoffeln, mehligkochend,  damit die sahne vermatschen und verschleckern. deine kartoffeln irritieren mich -müsst ich mal probieren (schudder)


----------



## bombe20 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich bin ja auch n fan von sahneheringsfilets[...]


egal ob die heringsfilets mit oder ohne sahne eingelegt sind, kleingeschnippelte schalen von eingelegten salzzitronen kommen da immer gut. 

obwohl mich meine frau heute zum essen eingelladen hat |smlove2:, bekomme ich jetzt schon wieder hunger.


----------



## exil-dithschi (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mega, die leicht süßlichen sahneheringe in kombi mit den würzigen bratkartoffeln.


----------



## u-see fischer (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> mega, die leicht süßlichen sahneheringe in kombi mit den würzigen bratkartoffeln.



Kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Kenne Sahnehering auch nur mit Pellkartoffeln, werde das aber bestimmt demnächst mal mit Bratkartoffeln probieren.


----------



## Steff-Peff (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Einfach himmlisch :l


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*






Rahmgeschnetzeltes auf Sojabasis, dazu Linguini


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Einfach himmlisch :l



Mit Apfel?

Apfel ohne Kerngehäuse in Achtel schneiden. Sofort mit Zitronensaft beträufeln, damit sie nicht braun werden.


----------



## angler1996 (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Mit Apfel?
> 
> Apfel ohne Kerngehäuse in Achtel schneiden. Sofort mit Zitronensaft beträufeln, damit sie nicht braun werden.



 yep, meistens ist ja in der Brieh zu Sahnehering nich viel drinn,
 ä süsser Äppel und ä weng saure Gurk wirkt da Wunner, än Doch stieh lossen un en nächsten Doch assen:m


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Einfach himmlisch :l



na genau das meine ich doch #6


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Rahmgeschnetzeltes auf Sojabasis, dazu Linguini



neeeee, nichh ??
da ist kein Fleisch drin, oder ?? #d

...also hat sich die Chemie-Industrie was einfallen lassen :
- muss aussehen wie Fleisch ...
- muss riechen wie Fleisch ...
- muss schmecken wie Fleisch ...

|uhoh:  .......duck und weeeecccchhh   :m:m:m


----------



## Minimax (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> neeeee, nichh ??
> da ist kein Fleisch drin, oder ?? #d
> 
> ...also hat sich die Chemie-Industrie was einfallen lassen :
> ...



Na, vorn paar Wochen hat ein Nachbarino von mir genau das Zeugs als Party-3Uhr-Stärkungspäppchen gemacht, so als Alternative zu der beliebten Hackfleisch-Käsesuppe. Das war auf eine etwas perverse Art schon ganz geil. Verwechslung mit Fleisch ist natürlich ausgeschlossen, aber doch schmackig. Muss man halt als was eigenes sehen. War angenehm überrascht.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Minimax schrieb:


> Na, vorn paar Wochen hat ein Nachbarino von mir genau das Zeugs als Party-3Uhr-Stärkungspäppchen gemacht, so als Alternative zu der beliebten Hackfleisch-Käsesuppe. Das war auf eine etwas perverse Art schon ganz geil. Verwechslung mit Fleisch ist natürlich ausgeschlossen, aber doch schmackig. Muss man halt als was eigenes sehen. War angenehm überrascht.



...na sicher, sieht gut aus, riecht gut und schmeckt ja auch nicht schlecht...
Ist doch aber mehr als unnatürlich, oder ?? |kopfkrat
Wenn ich Fleisch sehen, riechen und dann auch noch essen will, dann wähle ich Fleisch !
Wenn ich kein Fleisch essen mag, warum suche ich dann nach Alternativen, die aber wenigstens wie Fleisch aussehen, riechen und schmecken ?????#q#q
....Statt mir einen schönen, gesunden und leckeren Gemüseeintopf zu kochen ???

Ich versteh`s nicht #c
Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden  :m


----------



## Minimax (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden :m


 
 Absolut richtig! Ich sachmaso: Ich esse gerne, frische, gute Ravioli, handgemacht, mit Rucola, etwas Butter etc..
 Aber manchmal will ich die Schlabberdinger von Maggi- ich käme aber nie auf den Gedanken, nur weil auf der Dose "Ravioli" steht, die auch dafür zu halten.

 ...na toll. Jetz will ich ein Steak. Nachts den Lecker-kochen Thread zu besuchen ist tödlich.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Rahmgeschnetzeltes auf Sojabasis, dazu Linguini


|bigeyes
Schäm Dich gefälligst, sowas hier zu posten!|gr:

Es nämlich heißt "Was habt hier LECKERES gekocht?"!!!

Unter Thomas hätte das wohl, völlig zurecht, eine Verwarnung gegeben...

:mIch fordere Dich hiermit auf, Wiedergutmachung durch unverzügliches posten eines 100% unveganen und unvegetarischen Tellerbildes aus eigener und aktueller Produktion, zu Leisten, oder ersatzweise das "ch" im Benutzernahmen durch ein "tz" zu ersetzen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> ...na sicher, sieht gut aus, riecht gut und schmeckt ja auch nicht schlecht...
> Ist doch aber mehr als unnatürlich, oder ?? |kopfkrat
> Wenn ich Fleisch sehen, riechen und dann auch noch essen will, dann wähle ich Fleisch !
> Wenn ich kein Fleisch essen mag, warum suche ich dann nach Alternativen, die aber wenigstens wie Fleisch aussehen, riechen und schmecken ?????#q#q
> ...



Also ich esse gern Fleisch und sicher mehr als zuträglich ist. Aber ich akzeptiere es wenn jemand aus gesundheitlichen oder ethischen Gründen auf Fleisch verzichtet oder weniger Fleisch ist.

Und wenn dies dann Lust haben etwas zu essen, was dennoch an Fleisch erinnert, warum nicht?

Davon abgesehen bin ich davon überzeugt, daß eine Bolognese von Tofu von vielen, nicht von einer mit Fleisch unterschieden werden kann.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> ...Und wenn dies dann Lust haben etwas zu essen, was dennoch an Fleisch erinnert, warum nicht?...



na klar doch, nur ist das noch natürlich und gesund ??

Jeder soll kochen und essen was immer er mag, meine ich #h


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja bei rahmgeschnetzeltem stehen Natur und gesund ganz oben


----------



## ralle (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Habe ich heute für die Arbeitskollegen gemacht - Wurstbrühsuppe/Klößchen/Gehacktes und eine Brise (auf Extrawunsch) Suppengrün


----------



## angler1996 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ralle schrieb:


> Habe ich heute für die Arbeitskollegen gemacht - Wurstbrühsuppe/Klößchen/Gehacktes und eine Brise (auf Extrawunsch) Suppengrün



Hast Du noch ne Stelle frei?|wavey:
 Habs ja nicht sooo weit


----------



## JottU (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lecker Suppe mit Grießklöschen?
Gabs bei Oma immer. :l  Morgen sollte es eigentlich Brühnudeln geben, aber ich glaube ich versuch mich doch mal an den Klösschen. Falls ich die nicht hinkriege, kann ich ja immer noch Nudeln abkochen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mal was süßes zwischendurch:m


----------



## pennfanatic (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dänische Marmelade?
Gibt es das in hh?


----------



## bombe20 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ralle schrieb:


> Habe ich heute für die Arbeitskollegen gemacht - Wurstbrühsuppe/Klößchen/Gehacktes und eine Brise (auf Extrawunsch) Suppengrün


wurstsuppe gab es bei mir gerade auch. mit nudeln und semmelblutwurst.
ich wünsche guten hunger.


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Dänische Marmelade?
> Gibt es das in hh?



bei EDEKA


schick mich PN und ich mache lecker ein kerpaket---auch mit texaseintopf.


#h


----------



## ollidaiwa (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

auch für Carnevalisten (oder wie die heissen).
Wenig Fleisch und lecker.
Ofenkartoffel mit hausmacher Kräuterquark, Räucherpute und buntem Allerlei.

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht warum man um die Kartoffel Folie wickelt.


----------



## hanzz (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Machsu Ofenkartoffel, brauchst keine Folie.

Machse Folie drum, wenn du die in Kohle aufm Grill machst.


----------



## ollidaiwa (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aaahhh, verstehe.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

olli, das sieht mal wieder lecker aus


----------



## honeybee (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der Hofladen auf dem Ziegenhof hat wieder geöffnet.
Bei schönstem Wetter gleich mal ein paar Leckereien geholt.

Neben Schleckorino, Ziegenpeter, Frischkäse mit Bärlauch, Ziegensalami und Ziegen-Pfefferbeisser, habe ich mich heute auch mal an den Milbenkäse getraut. (das kleine auf dem Becher)

Habe auch schon gekostet.
Sehr würzig, etwas scharf im Abgang aber sehr lecker

Der bisherige Nachwuchs aus diesem Jahr musste natürlich auch begutachtet werden.


----------



## pennfanatic (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Niedlich, würde so mancher sagen.
Ich sage nächstes Jahr sind die lecker.


----------



## honeybee (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Niedlich, würde so mancher sagen.
> Ich sage nächstes Jahr sind die lecker.



Ja klar sind die niedlich......aber ohne die, keine Milch, ohne Milch kein Käse und ohne Nachwuchs auch keine Ziegensalami


----------



## pennfanatic (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So sieht es aus


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

frau sehen die bilder lecker aus!

bei uns heute Schaschlik mit Rosenkohl und Kartoffeln ,

auch noch nie gehabt in dieser Zusammenstellung mit soße.


----------



## pennfanatic (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kenne ich so auch nicht


----------



## honeybee (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> frau sehen die bilder lecker aus!
> 
> bei uns heute Schaschlik mit Rosenkohl und Kartoffeln ,
> 
> auch noch nie gehabt in dieser Zusammenstellung mit soße.



Schaschlik und Rosenkohl......naja why not

Mittag gabs bei uns heute Klops, Speckbohnen und Kartoffel


----------



## petri28 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Schaschlik und Rosenkohl......naja why not
> 
> Mittag gabs bei uns heute Klops, Speckbohnen und Kartoffel



Hallo Honeybee, 
 sorry, was ist Klops.. 
 bei uns gibt es morgen ein Bigos, da ich in Polen lebe, ist dies für mich eine Delikatesse.
 Weiterhin allen Usern: Guten Appetitt


----------



## honeybee (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo Michael,

Klops ist eine Frikadelle
Schau mal HIER

Bigos ist so ähnlich wie Szegediner Gulasch?


----------



## JottU (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei uns gabs dann doch Hühner*nudel*eintopf. Die Griesklöschen hab ich versaut. Muß ich wohl noch mal üben.

Meine Oma kam aus Schlesien, da war Bigos ein Mix aus gew. Kassler, Sauerkraut und Mischpilzen. Ist aber regional auch sehr unterschiedlich.


----------



## hanzz (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wir machen Bigos mit Rind- und Schweinegulasch, zwei verschiedenen Sorten Mettwürsten und Sauerkraut.


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

noch von gestern---Sauerkraut --iner tk


----------



## schlotterschätt (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aus dem Eisloch in die Pfanne !






Bratplötze mit Rogen und Milch.
Dazu Butterstulle und viel kaltet Bier ! Back to the Roots ! :vik:


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Schaschlik und Rosenkohl......naja why not
> 
> Mittag gabs bei uns heute Klops, Speckbohnen und Kartoffel



gericht  why not

besser die Schaschlik im sommer vom grill.


----------



## jochen68 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Asia wäre auch mal wieder was fürs Wochenende ...

... aber heute wie jede Woche Freitags Pizza!! Diesmal wieder aus dem eigenen Ofen, Schinken, Salami/Pilze und zum Abschluss noch mal Pizza Knobi


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Asia wäre auch mal wieder was fürs Wochenende ...
> 
> ... aber heute wie jede Woche Freitags Pizza!! Diesmal wieder aus dem eigenen Ofen, Schinken, Salami/Pilze und zum Abschluss noch mal Pizza Knobi



Ist die Lecker.#6


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Aus dem Eisloch in die Pfanne !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie geil ist das denn :vik:
Eine Fischmahlzeit im Angelforum #6
Und es ist mal genau wie schon zu Zeiten meiner Eltern und Großeltern (und das ist ganz schön lange her ):
Einfach, bodenständig, ohne Schickimicki, nur sehr lecker und vermutlich bei vielen in Vergessenheit geraten, leider 

Dankeschön, das hat gut getan   #g


----------



## ollidaiwa (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Äpfel die vom Apfelkuchen übrig waren, wurden zu einem Karotten - Apfel - Walnußsalat.

Und die Schalen und Kerngehäuse haben die Amseln bekommen.

Ja ja.


----------



## DrDosenbier (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab jetzt leider kein Bild, aber es gab lecker Suppe vom Barsch. Suppengemüse und Tomatenürfel angeschwitzt und mit Weißwein und Fond abgelöscht. Dann ein paar lüdde Barsche dazu (ausgenommen und am Stück). Das ganze mit Lorbeer und Thymian 1h köcheln. Alles durch ein Sieb geben, Sahne dazu, andicken und final abschmecken...lecker!


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:m
zu satt zum sreiben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Morgen endlich mal wieder Schweinenackenbraten mit Rotkohl, Kartoffeln und Sooß.
werde berichten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Übrigens:
es ist ja Fastenzeit,
ich mach jetzt Tofufasten.:vik:


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Aus dem Eisloch in die Pfanne !
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mensch Schlotti, jenau mein Jeschmack !!!

Die nächsten Plötzen hau ich mir auch mal wieder inne Pfanne.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Übrigens:
> es ist ja Fastenzeit,
> ich mach jetzt Tofufasten.:vik:



aber mit olivenöl#6


----------



## honeybee (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wir lassen uns heute bekochen....da eingeladen bei Freunden.
Gibt rumänisch. Bin schon sehr gespannt.

Nichts desto trotz gibt es Leckereien....





Wildschweinsalami, Wildschweinbratwurst, Wildschweinknacker, Ziegensalami und Ziegenkäse......


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

..weißt wie ein dackel guckt-wenn er was haben möchte?

so gucke ich gerade;-))

guten appetit


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich hau mich mal kurz in die Seile; -)---- nach dem lecker essen.


----------



## hanzz (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Des ja mal ne geile Platte. 

Unser Essen steht auch aufm Herd.
Paella zusammengewürfelt.
Mit Hähnchenbrust, Zander, Garnelen, Weißwein und so.


----------



## Kotzi (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Rouladen für morgen sind in vorbereitung, das Essen für heute Abend ist gleich fertig:

Buntes Ofengemüse mit Hühnerbrust für die Freundin und Hühnerleber für mich.


----------



## elranchero (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*







Vorsicht Fischgericht...







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## exil-dithschi (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

fastenzeit?
na gut, heute ohne schbegg, schbädsle und ohne fleisch.


----------



## hanzz (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ole


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Isst Jose nichts mehr oder hat er aufgrund der Entwicklung die Brocken geschmissen? Fänd ich persönlich sehr schade!

@Topic: Ristorante Gemüsepizza mit Knoflöl ubd Sardellen gepimpt


----------



## jochen68 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... Fisch muss ich auch wieder mal machen. Das sieht sehr gut aus bei Euch!!

Aber heute erstmal mit der Inspiration von Basti Hühnerfleisch (mariniert) knusprig gebraten mit Gemüse (extra viel Mu-err dazu aus eigener Ernte) süß-würzig (für die Meute) bzw. sauer-scharf (für mich) mit Hsing-Fu Nudeln.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Wir lassen uns heute bekochen....da eingeladen bei Freunden.
> Gibt rumänisch. Bin schon sehr gespannt.
> 
> Nichts desto trotz gibt es Leckereien....
> ...



mhhh, und dazu ne Focacia und ein gutes Olivenöl


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Isst Jose nichts mehr oder hat er aufgrund der Entwicklung die Brocken geschmissen? Fänd ich persönlich sehr schade!



lass uns kning fangen, dann laden wir ihn ein


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich weiß garnicht ob ich ein kning ausen fell boxen kann

;-)))


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ich weiß garnicht ob ich ein kning ausen fell boxen kann
> 
> ;-)))


keine Bange, da gibt es einige hier. Ich kanns jedenfalls|bla:


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ein kleiner sonntags-brunch mit Frühschoppen#g


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ordentliches Frühstück mit schbeggg


----------



## ollidaiwa (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fertigliefernahrung aus der Fabrik.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Fertigliefernahrung aus der Fabrik.



da mir Bobster den G-Kochlöffel symbolisch wiedergegeben hattt
bekommst du ihn!

folgende Kriterien wurden ausgewählt:

saucenspiegel--aal glatt.

#6


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schweinenackenbraten mit Rotkohl, Kartoffeln und Soße:l

 I


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schweinenacken#6#6#6

das ist ja dass Tier im schwein;-))

es kann lecker zu pulled pork werden , im DO zu schichtfleisch.

od.

ein Sonntagsbraten mit lecker.

Guten Appetit


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

vor Allem>>> nix trocken


----------



## Jens76 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> vor Allem>>> nix trocken


Trocken?
Mein Stichwort! [emoji16]

Aber nicht wirklich "gekocht", eher gebastelt.


----------



## bombe20 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich darf hier weder in Wort, noch in Bild von den schiefgegangenen Maultäschle meiner Frau berichten. Wir haben gerade Tränen in den Augen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> Ich darf hier weder in Wort, noch in Bild von den schiefgegangenen Maultäschle meiner Frau berichten. Wir haben gerade Tränen in den Augen.



lieber bombe20,

da muß der lieferservice Helfen.

;-))


----------



## bombe20 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> da muß der lieferservice Helfen.


die, die wir retten konnten reichen glücklicherweise für die kinder. der rest des klumpens landete in einer jenaform samt soße im ofen.
die noch rohen maultaschen wurden ohne trennendes mehl auf einem küchenbrett gestapelt. :q


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hier schon nachtisch------------Viennetta-------------Vanille.


----------



## Kochtopf (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Trocken?
> Mein Stichwort! [emoji16]
> 
> Aber nicht wirklich "gekocht", eher gebastelt.



Ich finde das Loch im Boden beunruhigend


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> hier schon nachtisch------------Viennetta-------------Vanille.



mit Sahne.#6


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich finde das Loch im Boden beunruhigend



Finde ich nicht.:q:q:q


----------



## Kochtopf (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht.:q:q:q



Meine erste Assoziation war "Wurstehimmel im Plumpsklo'" - hat früher vielleicht so gemacht aber neee


----------



## wilhelm (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Irgendwo muss das Aroma doch herkommen Kochtopf.#6


Duck un janz weit wesch.:g


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> mit Sahne.#6



;-))

:m

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...D218E2E16DB0CCD22F34D218E2E16DB0CCD&FORM=VIRE


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Irgendwo muss das Aroma doch herkommen Kochtopf.#6



#6#6#6:q


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



hanzz schrieb:


> Ole



|director:|birthday:

und mit so einem Brötchen kann der Tag doch losgehen:m


----------



## hanzz (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> |director:|birthday:
> 
> und mit so einem Brötchen kann der Tag doch losgehen:m


Danke nobbi 
Lass dir schmecken.


----------



## ollidaiwa (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Spargelsuppe vom grünen Spargel.
Bitte stellt Euch erstmal die Suppe angerichtet mit einer Sahnehaube und einem Dillsträußchen darauf vor.
Bild gibts dann morgen, mangels Sahne und Dill.


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Reste-essen,

Grünkohl aufgetaut und dachte büschen aufpimpen

aber das wird ja schon wieder viel zu viel;-)))
:m


----------



## ollidaiwa (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7-60tyLQhA


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7-60tyLQhA



....und ich war heut noch einkaufen#q


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kochen mit Rock and Kochlöffel

#6


----------



## u-see fischer (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Heute Reste-essen,
> 
> Grünkohl aufgetaut und dachte büschen aufpimpen
> 
> ...



Grünkohl gibts bei ins heute auch. Allerdings nicht aufgetaut sondern direkt aus dem Garten.

Habe mir gerade dafür schöne geräucherte Mettwürstchen vom Metzger geholt.


----------



## JottU (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Für heute Abend mal was "angesetzt ". :q
Bin jetzt total auf den Unterschied gespannt.


----------



## Jose (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



JottU schrieb:


> Für heute Abend mal was "angesetzt ". :q
> Bin jetzt total auf den Unterschied gespannt.



ich auch #6


----------



## bombe20 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da bin ich auch auf einen bericht gespannt. leider brauche ich hier alles was unter dem begriff meeresfrüchte läuft nicht auf den tisch bringen.  glücklicherweise geht man ja doch ab und zu mal essen.


----------



## W-Lahn (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich auch #6



Das mit der Milch und den Muscheln muss ich auch noch unbedingt testen, bei Aldi-Süd gibt es aktuell das Kilo für etwa 2,50 €....


----------



## bombe20 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bastido schrieb:


> Hast Du die Muscheln selbst gesammelt oder warum liegen die in Milch?


nennt sich wohl "rheinische art". das hat hier vor einiger zeit jemand vorgestellt. das war allen, selbst für unserem damaligen forenkoch, unbekannt.

edit:
es gibt ein rezept, muscheln auf rheinische art zuzubereiten.


das einlegen in milch soll bewirken, dass das muschelfleisch an volumen zunimmt.


----------



## bombe20 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kochtopf war das. ab seite 1041.


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Grünkohl gibts bei ins heute auch. Allerdings nicht aufgetaut sondern direkt aus dem Garten.
> 
> Habe mir gerade dafür schöne geräucherte Mettwürstchen vom Metzger geholt.



erster:vik:

mit alles,
zucker
Senf usw.


----------



## pennfanatic (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schaut gut aus.
Kleine Portion als Vorspeise?


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ha-pu macht das sattt;-))   penn


----------



## u-see fischer (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> erster:vik:
> 
> mit alles,
> zucker
> Senf usw.



Sei Dir gegönnt. 

Grünkohl ist schon fertig, muss nur noch mal kurz aufkochen, vorher noch das Kassler reinschneiden.

Leider ist Frau noch arbeiten.

Hab aber schon Hunger.


----------



## Kauli11 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



JottU schrieb:


> Für heute Abend mal was "angesetzt ". :q
> Bin jetzt total auf den Unterschied gespannt.



Ich habe es schon getestet. :m
Konnte keinen Größenunterschied nach dem einlegen in Milch feststellen. #d
Der einzige Unterschied war, daß sie im Geschmack vielleich etwas milder sind.
Das nächste mal machen wir sie wieder ohne Milcheinlage.

#h


----------



## pennfanatic (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

In Milch einlegen kenne ich nicht.
Aber ich muss ja nicht alles kennnen.


----------



## JottU (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Ich habe es schon getestet. :m
> Konnte keinen Größenunterschied nach dem einlegen in Milch feststellen. #d
> Der einzige Unterschied war, daß sie im Geschmack vielleich etwas milder sind.
> Das nächste mal machen wir sie wieder ohne Milcheinlage.
> ...



Da stimme ich mit dir überein, der Muschelgeschmack war deutlich milder. Mag es kräftig, daher nächstes mal auch wieder ohne. 
Aber schon lustig anzusehen, wie schnell die Muscheln aufgehen wenn man die Milch reingiesst. Scheint denen ja zu schmecken. 

Pappsatt bin ich jetzt trotzdem.


----------



## jochen68 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6 Grünkohl - Muscheln - alles was für mich #6

Essen wir öfter mal: Fladenbrot gefüllt mit mariniertem Fleisch/Zwiebeln nach Gyros- oder Döner- oder wie auch immer- Art. Salat und Knobi-Soße auch hinein. 

Neu: die Taschen heute mal selbst in passender Form zum praktischen Aufschneiden gebacken ... das wird beibehalten


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6#6#6 

lecker bilder.


----------



## Jose (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

für Thomas #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

na unser Jose,
 du leidest ja auch noch büschen.

ein lecker nich schwabisch-milliteran-geil


----------



## angler1996 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nobbi, hilf mir auf die Sprünge,
 mein Lieblingsmod, der Einzige, der es geschafft mir Punkte zu verpassen, wird doch wohl nicht abgewunken haben|wavey:


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Essen müssen wir alle-----------------------abba die Bay City Rollers --sagen was anderes.

mein anglerfreund    leider!


https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...EF0F5452DBC089F9499DEF0F5452DBC0&&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## Jose (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Nobbi, hilf mir auf die Sprünge,
> mein Lieblingsmod, der Einzige, der es geschafft mir Punkte zu verpassen, wird doch wohl nicht abgewunken haben|wavey:





oops, wofür war das nochmal? |wavey:


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

;-))
na guck

grüße euch und olli

wir machen rock and mit die kochlö ffel   ;-))


----------



## ollidaiwa (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

na ja...... rock!?

ich glaube, dass hiess damals glamourrock.

Gruß zurück


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

in Planung ----für Morgen mal wieder

Soleier zu machen!



eine kleine Bilderstrecke ---Soleier fertig im Sud:m


----------



## Jose (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute bleibt die küche kalt :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

brauchst ja nur noch die tür zu machen---------------------dann gibbet dachhase

;-))


----------



## Hering 58 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> heute bleibt die küche kalt :m



Gibt es bei dir heute Katze?|muahah::m


----------



## Jose (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aach, war gelogen :m

gab den rest von gestern


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aach macht doch nix,

reste-essen und schön durchgezogen

Bon appetit!


----------



## angler1996 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> aach, war gelogen :m
> 
> gab den rest von gestern



das ist kein Hase:q
 Tafelspitz|kopfkrat


----------



## Jose (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

falsches filet


----------



## angler1996 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schaut so aus , wie es sicher geschmeckt hat


----------



## Zander Jonny (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> aach, war gelogen :m
> 
> gab den rest von gestern



Jose, ich will ein Kning von dir ! :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Soleier :m

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4797207&postcount=12687


----------



## pennfanatic (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tut mir Leid, nobbi.
Aber soleier mag ich gar nicht.
Sorry


----------



## ollidaiwa (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute gabs mit Knobi, Ruccola, Oliven, Trockenobst, getr. Tomaten und Käse gefüllte Hühnerbrust. Ich hatte allerdings nur Backpflaumen statt Aprikosen. Beim nächsten Mal nehme ich mehr Ruccola und weniger Obst. War aber lecker. Nur was ich nie wieder nehmen werde!! Diese (oder überhaupt) Fertighollandaise!!#d


----------



## ollidaiwa (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tellerbild.


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

iwie mag ich die Thomy.


----------



## ollidaiwa (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du kannst diese noch nicht probiert haben!


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Du kannst diese noch nicht probiert haben!



ja stimmt, aber die mit 25% mehr zum Spargel.


----------



## Kauli11 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kocht keiner mehr ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Kocht keiner mehr ? |kopfkrat



Nee sind alle beim Essen.:q


----------



## daci7 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hatten heute (inspiriert durch Kochtopf) 2kg Miesmuscheln rheinische Art ... Mit lecker Baguette zum dippen und danach ein lecker Bierchen und nen Grappa.
Babbsadd wie ein ehemaliger sagen würde #6


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Hatten heute (inspiriert durch Kochtopf) 2kg Miesmuscheln rheinische Art ... Mit lecker Baguette zum dippen und danach ein lecker Bierchen und nen Grappa.
> Babbsadd wie ein ehemaliger sagen würde #6



Und mit Milch fetzt, oder?


----------



## bombe20 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Kocht keiner mehr ? |kopfkrat


pellkartoffeln mit kräuterquark und gurkensalat. #6


----------



## Jose (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

salzkartoffeln mit sahneheringen


----------



## jochen68 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Kocht keiner mehr ? |kopfkrat



Doch. Der Italiener. Drei Pizzen, einmal Tortellini.


----------



## honeybee (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lidl-Lasagne


----------



## u-see fischer (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Doch. Der Italiener. Drei Pizzen, einmal Tortellini.



Bei uns war's heute der Grieche. Einmal Gyrosteller und einmal Gyrospita Spezial


----------



## angler1996 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aus heimischen Kühlfach:
 Gewiegts mit Butterbem

 und Vorbereitungen für Morgen -
 indisches Curry mariniert schon, ich Depp hab die Finger abgeleckt, nachdem ich die getrocknete Peperoni gehackt und gemahlen habe


----------



## daci7 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und mit Milch fetzt, oder?



Jo - war echt geil! Aber ich hatte auch mittlerweile 3 Wochen schmacht auf Mupfeln :m


----------



## grubenreiner (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

"Baunsä, grod erschd ausm Schmalz raus."
 ( Frankentranslator =  eierförmiges Schmalzgebäck aus Kartoffelteig  regionaler Ausprägung,  innen luftig, außen knusprig, frisch dem  Fritierfett entnommen.)

Ebirn hem wech gmißd

Ned gsund ober guad

Wia bei der Oma


----------



## honeybee (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Uhhhhhhh könntest Du das Rezept bitte posten @Grubenreiner?


----------



## Kochtopf (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Uhhhhhhh könntest Du das Rezept bitte posten @Grubenreiner?



Jaaaaaa!

@Topic: heute gab es ein Broccolicremesüppchen mit Lachs und Toffeleinlage


----------



## grubenreiner (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gern, aber nur grob da ich das von der Oma hab und immer schon nach Augenmaß mach.

ca 200 gr rohe, geriebene Kartoffeln
ca 200 gr gekochte geriebene Kartoffeln
100 - 200 gr. Mehl
2-3 Eier
1 Teelöffel Backpulver
Salz (nicht zu wenig)
Muskat
nach Gusto als Beilage mit Kräutern drin oder süß mit Vanillezucker oder auch ohne beides und flexibel bleiben

Kneten bis Teig entsteht. Festigkeit wie kalter Kartoffelbrei etwa, lieber ein wenig fester.
Mit 2 Esslöffeln Nocken ausstechen, in heißes Schmalz, Fett oder exotisch Kokosöl geben und fritieren bis durch und knusprig.

Genauere Angaben hab ich leider wie gesagt nicht.


----------



## honeybee (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke, werde ich auch mal probieren.......:m


----------



## Jose (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bin ich in der metro drüber gestolpert: adlerfisch, 1,3 kg, aqua...


Jose mal wieder unvorbereitet...


----------



## u-see fischer (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gab es Hamburger bzw. Cheeseburger. 

 Da ich nach nunmehr mehr als 9 Wochen immer noch nicht richtig laufen kann, komme ich nur zum Discounter (Penny) um der Ecke. Habe dort aus der Kühltheke mal Burgerpatties und aus den Backauslagen Burgerbrötchen mitgenommen. Aus der Käsetheke gab es dann noch etwas Chedda.

 Muss sagen, war nicht schlecht, besser aus TK Patties auf jeden fall.


----------



## bombe20 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hier schlummern zwei hähnchen, bestrichen mit einer marinade aus sojasoße, zucker und gewürzen. morgen abend bekommen sie eine bierdose eingeführt und gehen bei 180° ins solarium. dazu soll es geröstetes baguette, salat und gegrille peperoni mit etwas knoblauchöl und  leicht gesalzen geben.


----------



## jochen68 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Geplant ist heute Backfisch aus der Friteuse mit Bratkartoffeln und Salat, morgen Gulasch mit allerlei Pilzzeugs aus den diversen Trockendocks drin und Knödel.


----------



## ollidaiwa (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

*Das Jahrhundertessen*


 Schweinesteak mit einer hausgemachten Jus, Parmigianopolenta, Rosenkohl und roter Zwiebelmarmelade.


 Ich nenne es Jahrhundertessen, weil ich es in diesem Jahrhundert nicht noch einmal machen werde.
 Quasi unplugged fürs anglerboard.
 Stundenlanges Gekoche, die Küche sieht aus wie Sau, das Ceranfeld geschrottet, die Finger verbrannt, der schwer erziehbare Abwäscher hat geschwänzt, der goldene Kochlöffel ist nur aus Katzengold und die undankbaren ADHS- gestörten Suppenkaspergäste meckern auch noch rum.


 Morgen gibt es Brot!


----------



## ollidaiwa (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#q|uhoh:


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

....und dann noch die mandelblättchen angeröstet und liebevoll aufen Rosenkohl gelegt...


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> *Das Jahrhundertessen*
> 
> 
> Schweinesteak mit einer hausgemachten Jus, Parmigianopolenta, Rosenkohl und roter Zwiebelmarmelade.
> ...


Oha das sieht aber gut aus. Umso bitterer dass deine Sippe so undankbar ist - früher hätte man sowas mit Ohrfeigen und ohne abendessen ins Bett behandelt. Heute bleibt dir nur der goldene AB-Kochlöffel mit der Gravur "Ob sich das gelohnt hat?"



> Morgen gibt es Brot!


Mit Zwiebelmarmelade hoffe ich. Nagelt die Vernunft ins Volk!


----------



## bombe20 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Stundenlanges Gekoche, die Küche sieht aus wie Sau, das Ceranfeld geschrottet, die Finger verbrannt, der schwer erziehbare Abwäscher hat geschwänzt, der goldene Kochlöffel ist nur aus Katzengold und die undankbaren ADHS- gestörten Suppenkaspergäste meckern auch noch rum.


undank ist der welt lohn. dafür sieht es aber unheimlich lecker aus. #6
ein ceranfeld hätte ich sogar noch im keller liegen nach unserer umstellung auf induktion.


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wow, schon allein die jus, hammer.


----------



## ollidaiwa (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nicht zu ernst nehmen!
Das Ceranfeld ist schon wieder repariert.
Es soll der Unterhaltung dienen, denn die Turnhalle ist Samstags geschlossen und die örtliche Spielhalle hat Pleite gemacht.


----------



## Jose (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

du bist der held des tages #6


----------



## daci7 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auch von mir alle Daumen hoch!:m
Sieht super aus - lass dir da nicht von deinem undankbaren Nachwuchs reinreden


----------



## jochen68 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Boiiih!!! Satt. Nicht im Bild: Salat und Bier :q


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute und auch morgen...

geschnetzeltes vom schwein-Gyros art
ab mal den halben feta mit speckmantel gemacht


----------



## honeybee (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Morgen gibt es......

Roulade, Klöße und Rotkraut


----------



## honeybee (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Achja.......danke an Herbert :g

Lecker Knobibrot aus dem Holzofen aus Natursauerteig, frei gebacken
Oben drauf Ziegenfrischkäse in der Geschmackrichtung Chili/Paprika....
Und da wieder oben drauf....Chilisauce vom Herbert genauso wie auf dem Ei von einem glücklichen Huhn


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das sieht aber auch lecker-gefährlich aus.

gestern ist auch noch was mit der post gekommen :m

beim nächsten angel-treffen wird auch lecker gegessen:m


----------



## honeybee (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> das sieht aber auch lecker-gefährlich aus.
> 
> gestern ist auch noch was mit der post gekommen :m
> 
> beim nächsten angel-treffen wird auch lecker gegessen:m



Ach du Haksch 

Als wir letztes Jahr in Sverige waren, gab es noch keinen. Ist wohl dort Saisonabhängig.

Wollte meinem Nachbarn auch ne Dose zum Geburtstag schenken, aber vorher umetikettieren


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hab das Jahr noch zeit................ist haltbar bis Feb. 2019

ABBA der Deckel wölbt sich schon son büschen;-)))


----------



## familienvater (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> das sieht aber auch lecker-gefährlich aus.
> 
> gestern ist auch noch was mit der post gekommen :m
> 
> beim nächsten angel-treffen wird auch lecker gegessen:m




Moin , 
ich als absolute "Landratte" . WAT IS DAT ???|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Gruß familienvater |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## ollidaiwa (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Weltspiegel/Schweden-Surstr%C3%B6mming-Wie-kann-man-/Das-Erste/Video?bcastId=329478&documentId=22491348


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> das sieht aber auch lecker-gefährlich aus.
> 
> gestern ist auch noch was mit der post gekommen :m
> 
> beim nächsten angel-treffen wird auch lecker gegessen:m



Du willst wohl alleine sein |bigeyes
oder willste selbst im Winter Fliegen anlocken?:q


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

werde mich nun mal an die Zubereitung des Gulaschs begeben.


----------



## Jose (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kning läuft schon #6


----------



## jochen68 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> werde mich nun mal an die Zubereitung des Gulaschs begeben.


... Na sowas  meins ist fast fertig..


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> ... Na sowas  meins ist fast fertig..



Kinderportion? 
Hier zieht Kräuterquark durch, nachher mit Pellkartoffels und Leinöl


----------



## Jose (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

frühstück :m






und die zutaten...


----------



## Seifert (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> frühstück :m



*Hund??????*.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kinderportion?
> Hier zieht Kräuterquark durch, nachher mit Pellkartoffels und Leinöl


 das ist doch schon eher was für Kinder |rolleyes


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jose, hackst Du den Häschen die Beine ab, damit sie dir nicht davonlaufen können?

Mhhh, muss ich auch mal wieder...


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nach drei tagen in der Sole sehen die Eier schon so aus.

Gegessen werden Soleier meist wie folgt: Das Ei wird geschält und längs halbiert, der Dotter herausgenommen, in die entstandene Mulde etwas Öl, Essig und Pfeffer gegeben, der Dotter wieder daraufgesetzt, etwas Senf dazugegeben und das halbe Ei mit einem Bissen verzehrt.


----------



## Jose (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schön marmoriert #6


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> das ist doch schon eher was für Kinder |rolleyes


Unverschämtheit!  damit werden seit ewigen Zeiten sächsische Männer bei Kräften gehalten!


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Unverschämtheit!  damit werden seit ewigen Zeiten sächsische Männer bei Kräften gehalten!


 und danach heimlich die Räucherkammer besucht.


----------



## schlotterschätt (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Weihnachten is ja nun schon wieder 8 Wochen vorbei. Hmmmh, da kann man ja mal .......






.....wieder 'ne Ente in die Pfanne hauen ! #6


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

boahrr, die sieht mal richtig lecker aus#6https:/


----------



## Hering 58 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oha ist das lecker.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gulasch ist fertig und verspeist,
Sollte eigentlich für 2 Tage reichen, war wohl nix >>> zu lecker


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das schöne bei Gulasch ist: es schmecken dazu Salzkartoffeln, Nudeln, Reis und sogar Schbädsle


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wir schreiben das Jahr 2018 Sonntach,

heute wird der goldene Teller verliehen, für das beste AB - Leckeres gekocht Sonntach.

so ca. bis  21Uhr 75

der goldene Kochlöffel war ja eine Fälschung, der war ja nur aus Katzen-Gold.

Wahnsinn würde Wolfgang jetzt sagen;-))


----------



## bombe20 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die zwei Damen vom Grill.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bombe 20,

ist aus der Bier-dose ein großer schluck entnommen-worden?

und im rest in der dose noch mit zwiebeln und gewürzen gearbeitet worden.


----------



## Ukel (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sind die beiden Sitzplätze denn rückengerecht? Nicht, dass dir P€TA dazwischenfunkt.....


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> Die zwei Damen vom Grill.



Discohühnchen 
Welche Temp? Ich mache immer noch ein Aluhütchen und Aluflügelschoner damit sie nicht verbrennen, bei 180ºC passiert das sonst manchmal


----------



## Jose (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

"Aluhütchen und Aluflügelschoner"

also doch :m


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> "Aluhütchen und Aluflügelschoner"
> 
> also doch :m



Das Verbandshändel :m


----------



## bombe20 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Flügel habe ich eingekürzt, dann verbrennt auch nichts. Die Temperatur war 180 Grad. Alle sind satt und weil heute der 66. Geburtstag meiner Mutter war, habe ich auch einen sitzen. Prost allen und einen schönen Restsonntag.

Meine Eltern blieben allerdings nicht bis zum Abendbrot.


----------



## Jose (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@bombe, sicher lecker - sehen aber auch irgendwie wie brandopfer aus :m


so, ich komm nochmal mit die kning umme ecke, tellerbild.
titel ist "kning mit masern", chili halt.






kning, schbegg, paprika, zwiebel, möhrchen, knofi und kotzis "kotzi" (mag kein fenchel) mit n bisschen wildpreiselbeere


----------



## bombe20 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> bombe 20,
> 
> ist aus der Bier-dose ein großer schluck entnommen-worden?
> 
> und im rest in der dose noch mit zwiebeln und gewürzen gearbeitet worden.


zum ersten, ja. und nicht zu knapp.
zum zweiten, nein. auf die idee bin ich noch nicht gekommen. mache ich aber beim nächsten mal. nachdem jetzt endlich ruhe in die hütte eingekehrt ist, heißt es erst mal füße hochlegen.


----------



## bombe20 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> @bombe, sicher lecker - sehen aber auch irgendwie wie brandopfer aus :m


schlechtes licht und die kamera des telefons. dein kning hat aber auch eine ordentliche schwarte. #h

dein "thomasianer" gefällt mir.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> schlechtes licht und die kamera des telefons. dein kning hat aber auch eine ordentliche schwarte. #h
> 
> dein "thomasianer" gefällt mir.



Brauch er auch um bei der Menge Kning - Stichwort Kaninchenhungerfieber 

@Jose: mal nachvollzogen wie viele Kaninchen du im Jahr auslöschst?


----------



## Jose (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Brauch er auch um bei der Menge Kning - Stichwort Kaninchenhungerfieber
> 
> @Jose: mal nachvollzogen wie viele Kaninchen du im Jahr auslöschst?



ich schätz mal so 30, ist nicht so viel, haste ja in einem monat durch :m


----------



## jochen68 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht extrem lecker und schön voll aus der Teller :m

Hatte neulich hier auch mal diese Tiere mit "K" erwähnt, da wir immer öfter nicht wissen, was wir täglich mal Neues essen könnten. 

Wir hatten aber zu Kleine-Kinderzeiten mal welche hier in erweiterten Familienkreis am rumhoppeln. Da kam daher bei dem Gedanken spontan schwere Skepsis bei meinen Lieben auf. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob das Servieren nicht mit böser sozialer Ächtung einher gehen würde.  |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Zander Jonny (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Sieht extrem lecker und schön voll aus der Teller :m
> 
> Hatte neulich hier auch mal diese Tiere mit "K" erwähnt, da wir immer öfter nicht wissen, was wir täglich mal Neues essen könnten.
> 
> Wir hatten aber zu Kleine-Kinderzeiten mal welche hier in erweiterten Familienkreis am rumhoppeln. Da kam daher bei dem Gedanken spontan schwere Skepsis bei meinen Lieben auf. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob das Servieren nicht mit böser sozialer Ächtung einher gehen würde.  |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:



So ein ähnliches Problem habe ich hier auch


----------



## ralle (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ohne Bild

Bei uns gabs heute Keule von  einem Tier mit Z  --- mit Klößen und Brunnenkresse (Bornkersch) sehr lecker.
Danach selbstgemachtes Eis.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Wir schreiben das Jahr 2018 Sonntach,
> 
> heute wird der goldene Teller verliehen, für das beste AB - Leckeres gekocht Sonntach.
> 
> ...



Nun Ja,

der goldene Teller geht an................












Jose

von AB pauli und nobbi deutscheland;-)))

nach folgenden Kriterien wurde mal wieder ,nach schwerer Arbeit ausgesucht.

Jose hat am Mittag noch ein zweites Bild nachgereicht und die Paprika fein entkernt das weiße ist auch nicht mehr zu sehen.

 die Kning können nich Meer wechlaufen.

und der schbegg!


haste dir verdient:vik:


die anderen  lecker -essen- köche, bitte nicht:m

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...6CC8F77B400E60E0AEE36CC8F77B400E&&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## aufe_und_obe (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gab's heute Ripperl und Pulled Pork.
5std Backofen und 2 Stunden im Räucherofen. Fürs erste mal bin ich sehr zufrieden


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ralle schrieb:


> Ohne Bild
> 
> Bei uns gabs heute Keule von  einem Tier mit Z  --- mit Klößen und Brunnenkresse (Bornkersch) sehr lecker.
> Danach selbstgemachtes Eis.



Mit z?


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zebra od. ziege mehr fallert mir jetzt so aufe schnelle nix ein.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Zebra od. ziege mehr fallert mir jetzt so aufe schnelle nix ein.



Zobel :m

Wenn wir mal ein Haus haben möchte ich gerne Hühner und Kning halten zur selbstversorgung. Mein Frauchen will nur nicht beim schlachten dabei sein, aber findet das besser als Fleisch vom Discounter. Ein Objekt haben wir in Aussicht... ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Jose (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hmmm, "goldener teller", ist nett aber eigentlich laufen wir alle durch die ziellinie. was heute angerichtet wurde, männo, das ist schon goil.
also statt goldenen teller für einen aluhüte und aluflügelschoner für alle!

ist ne tolle verfressene truppe hier, im übrigen der zur zeit aktivste trööt.
also #6 #6 #6 an uns!


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#6#6#6

und snell Kochtopf :
Ein Objekt haben wir in Aussicht... ich freu mich drauf.

Jetzt mit 33...................los los los#6#6#6


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> hmmm, "goldener teller", ist nett aber eigentlich laufen wir alle durch die ziellinie. was heute angerichtet wurde, männo, das ist schon goil.
> also statt goldenen teller für einen aluhüte und aluflügelschoner für alle!
> 
> ist ne tolle verfressene truppe hier, im übrigen der zur zeit aktivste trööt.
> also #6 #6 #6 an uns!



Danke Jose, 

aba näxten sonntach verleihen wir ihn wieder!  ;-))

jetzt ruf ich mal die Flensburger an:m
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...8A55C26274A2B6C4CEBD8A55C26274A2&&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## bombe20 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ist ne tolle verfressene truppe hier, im übrigen der zur zeit aktivste trööt.


niemand soll hungern ohne zu frieren.


----------



## ollidaiwa (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der goldene Teller 
ist mir schnuppe
heute gibt s
Kartoffelsuppe
und auch nach
diesen Apfelkuchen
muss man hier
verdammt lang suchen |supergri


----------



## daci7 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schmacht!
Hier gabs Heut Winteressen - Wirsing untereinander mit Kassler.


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Danke Jose,
> 
> aba näxten sonntach verleihen wir ihn wieder!  ;-))
> 
> ...



Da werde ich auch mal anrufen.:q:q:q


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



aufe_und_obe schrieb:


> Bei mir gab's heute Ripperl und Pulled Pork.
> 5std Backofen und 2 Stunden im Räucherofen. Fürs erste mal bin ich sehr zufrieden



...der Aufwand hatte sich aber mehr als gelohnt #6
Mannnnnn sieht das lecker aus , ich könnte sofort zulangen


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nützt ja nix ...bei der kälte noch mal reste-essen aufgetaut und verfeinert

das leben zwischen den Küsten ist hart.

von gestern noch snell ein tellerbild mit


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> nützt ja nix ...bei der kälte noch mal reste-essen aufgetaut und verfeinert
> 
> das leben zwischen den Küsten ist hart.
> 
> von gestern noch snell ein tellerbild mit



Grünkohl,Kassler und Kochwurst gab es heute auch.


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Grünkohl,Kassler und Kochwurst gab es heute auch.


#6#6#6
und büschen schweinebacke hatte ich auch noch;-) 
#h


----------



## Kotzi (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gibts bei mir übermorgen auch, quasi Premiere. Gibts da irgendwas besonderes zu beachten? ( Der Grünkohl kommt aus der Dose).


----------



## yukonjack (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Gibts bei mir übermorgen auch, quasi Premiere. Gibts da irgendwas besonderes zu beachten? ( Der Grünkohl kommt aus der Dose).



Keine gute Idee....


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...große zwiebel in würfel schneiden.

im großen topf anschwitzen in butter schmalz.

grün-kohl rein.

Tasse wasser mit rein......büschen salz und  p

darauf haust du dein ganzes fleisch und ein lecker .

hab die dosen von lüders immer.


----------



## Kotzi (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab gehört der von Heinrich Lüders soll ganz ok sein, der steht auch im Schrank.

Lange kochen? Nix mit Piment oder sonstigen Gewürzen?


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Hab gehört der von Heinrich Lüders soll ganz ok sein, der steht auch im Schrank.
> 
> Lange kochen? Nix mit Piment oder sonstigen Gewürzen?



kannste eine std. 

abschmecken mit zucker


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Hab gehört der von Heinrich Lüders soll ganz ok sein, der steht auch im Schrank.
> 
> Lange kochen? Nix mit Piment oder sonstigen Gewürzen?



Der von Lüders ist top#6 

Ich gebe einen guten Löffel Senf dazu und zum Binden einen guten Teelöffel Haferflocken, aber erst kurz vor dem Servieren.


----------



## Kauli11 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Gibts bei mir übermorgen auch, quasi Premiere. Gibts da irgendwas besonderes zu beachten? ( Der Grünkohl kommt aus der Dose).



Nimm den TK- Grünkohl ohne jede Zutat und dann nach normalem Rezept. :m #6


----------



## Kochtopf (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Der von Lüders ist top#6
> 
> Ich gebe einen guten Löffel Senf dazu und zum Binden einen guten Teelöffel *Haferflocken*, aber erst kurz vor dem Servieren.


Oder, wenn du es bekommst, Haferschrot. Zucker kenne ich nicht aber unser nordlichtnobbi weiss sicher was er da tut. Wenn du mettwurst rein gibst ist es sinnvoll die würste einzustechen, dann platzen sie nicht aber geben dem kohl ein lecker


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kommt ja nicht nur die wurst mit rein#h

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...77BB9BB9195AAE62462D77BB9BB9195A&&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## herold (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hallo,bin der Harald sieht sehr gut aus aber es ist kein Bremer Grünkohl,ich gebe Hafergrütze und Haferflocken in den Grünkohl hinzu.Gruss Harald


----------



## herold (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ...große zwiebel in würfel schneiden.
> 
> im großen topf anschwitzen in butter schmalz.
> 
> ...



Grünkohl aus der Dose kannste vergessen,nur TKGrünkohl ist Spitze(Gruss Harald


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn du schon pingelig bist dann muss es friesenpalme aus dem eigenen Garten sein


----------



## Kotzi (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## Jose (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps!




fenchel nicht vergessen :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

oooo ich weiß nicht ???

aber das ganze Fleisch was du magst .....angeräuchert nehmen.

und mit schmeiß rein....oben aufen Grünkohl zum durchziehen.


----------



## Kotzi (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jose hat ein diabolisches Gedächtnis!


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Jose hat ein diabolisches Gedächtnis!



a hA::::  du meinst wie 3 X sieben       ;-)))


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wegen Fenchel?
Den mag ich eigendlich nicht.
Musste als Kind immer fencheltee trinken, ist also eine alte Abneigung


----------



## Jose (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Jose hat ein diabolisches Gedächtnis!



#6  (			#*12767* |rolleyes)


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ok, akzeptiert.


----------



## Jose (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

fake kning


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bombe


----------



## oberfranke (1. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@jose

 Schaut lecker aus, aber was ist das?


----------



## daci7 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kohlroulade mit José-Verhältnis 
2kg Hack, 500g Speck, 3 Blätter von irgend einem Kraut.
:m


----------



## jochen68 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... diss iss wrong hare in bacon coat on cabbage bed -

"fake kning" - muss jetzt noch lachen #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Am wochen-ende geht es auch bei mir mal wieder O-----Rund;-)

Hab noch Butt ausen HHafen

Finkenwerder Art 
od.

Büsum

???


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kning fake = Falscher Hase

sieht aber richtig gut aus.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich werde nach langer Zeit mal wieder Königsberger Klopse kochen


----------



## jochen68 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern wieder mal Freitag - unser Pizzatag. Wieder mal in Eigenleistung.
Heute geplant sind Hamburger - ebenfalls homemade - , morgen Cordon Bleu oder Kasseler.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich bin ja kein Pizzafan, aber bei Deiner Pizza würde ich bestimmt nicht nein sagen.


----------



## Gast (3. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gibt es heute Fleischkäse, aber mit Käse und Paprika und Zwiebelwurst.
Natürlich alles selber hergestellt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wir sind derzeit total verwokt und so gab es gestern gemischte Gemüse  mit Tofu und heute gebratene Nudeln.

Klasse mit Gas zu kochen#6


----------



## jochen68 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht sehr lecker aus, Frank!

Und hier die angedrohten Hamburger ... natürlich mit dem Klassiker Pommes dabei.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Sieht sehr lecker aus, Frank!
> 
> Und hier die angedrohten Hamburger ... natürlich mit dem Klassiker Pommes dabei.



Danke deine Hamburger auch.


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...das grenzt an Körperverletzung § Burger....


----------



## Ørret (3. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fleischkäse....hab ich ja noch nie gehört, sieht lecker aus


----------



## honeybee (3. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Ørret schrieb:


> Fleischkäse....hab ich ja noch nie gehört, sieht lecker aus



Fleischkäse 


Bei uns gibts morgen Wilde Sau


----------



## angler1996 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Fleischkäse
> 
> 
> Bei uns gibts morgen Wilde Sau



 no do pass nr uff, dos se net aus dr Pfann hubbt:m


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nichts ist so lecker, wie eine warme Leberkässemmel. Wer in der Mittagspause keine Zeit hat in die Kantine zu gehen, oder keine Lust oder keinen Hunger hat ein ganzes Mittagessen zu verdrücken, der holt sich beim Metzger um die Ecke ein Brötchen mit warmem Leberkäse


----------



## honeybee (3. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> no do pass nr uff, dos se net aus dr Pfann hubbt:m



Du erscht wieder...pass nr uff, das du nirschenst wo hin hubbst



> Wer in der Mittagspause keine Zeit hat in die Kantine zu gehen, oder keine Lust oder keinen Hunger hat ein ganzes Mittagessen zu verdrücken, der holt sich beim Metzger um die Ecke ein Brötchen mit warmem Leberkäse



Globus Pizzafleischkäsebrötchen, gerne auch Randstück, für 1,60€ :vik:


----------



## Jose (3. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Fleischkäse
> 
> 
> Bei uns gibts morgen Wilde Sau



gibts bei dir doch immer :m


bei mir gabs steinbutt beim italiener


----------



## honeybee (3. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> gibts bei dir doch immer :m
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Gar nicht wahr #d
> ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

drei333333333333333333


HotDogs
du hast jetzt aber nicht mehr 5kg ;-)))

ich sach mal schnell duck und wech

#h


----------



## honeybee (3. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> drei333333333333333333
> 
> 
> HotDogs
> ...



3 so ne kleinen Dinger? Da ist doch nix dazu. Satt war ich jedenfalls nicht #c


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich hab schonmal ein Steinbutt gefangen............der war so groß wie ein Heiermann, beim haken lösen machte es nur plop der hatte sich nur den Wattwurm inhaliert.


----------



## angler1996 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Steinbutt ist was feines, wenn die Größe stimmt unter 40 ist das noch nicht so gut


----------



## sprogoe (3. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Stimmt,
gab aber auch mal Zeiten, da war ´nen Heiermann was Feines.


----------



## Ørret (3. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Fleischkäse


Achso Leberkäse.Kenn ich natürlich..... schön noch ein Spiegelei oben drauf..... lecker und gehaltvoll#6


----------



## Gast (3. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Ørret schrieb:


> Achso Leberkäse.Kenn ich natürlich..... schön noch ein Spiegelei oben drauf..... lecker und gehaltvoll#6



Leberkäse und Fleischkäse ist aber ein Unterschied.
In Leberkäse ist Leber, möchte ich nicht unbedingt in meinem Fleischkäse haben.


----------



## u-see fischer (3. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Leberkäse und Fleischkäse ist aber ein Unterschied.
> In Leberkäse ist Leber, möchte ich nicht unbedingt in meinem Fleischkäse haben.



Eigentlich auch nicht mehr, nachzulesen hier. Kenne Leberkäse nur ohne Leber.

 @nobbi1962  Um ein Leberkäsebrötchen in meinem Lieblingsbäcker in Stattgart zu bestellen, musste man einen LKW ordern.


 LKW = *L*eber*K*äse*W*ecken


----------



## Gast (4. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Eigentlich auch nicht mehr, nachzulesen hier. Kenne Leberkäse nur ohne Leber.


Mein Lieblingsmetzger erklärt das so.
https://www.der-ludwig.de/fleischsprechstunde/unterschied-zwischen-leberkaese-und-fleischkaese/

Wie auch immer, ich bereite mir das Brät ja selber zu und bei mir kommt keine Leber rein.
Eben nur Bauchfleisch und Rindfleisch oder eben Schweineschulter, Speck und Rindfleisch.

Funktioniert zu Hause ohne Probleme, ein Cutter ist überflüssig, dazu reicht ein Wolf und eine einfache Küchenmaschine, selbst mit einem Handmixer funktioniert es.
Steht kein Wolf zur Verfügung kann man für den ersten Versuch auch fertiges Gehacktes Halb und Halb nehmen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsmetzger erklärt das so.
> https://www.der-ludwig.de/fleischsprechstunde/unterschied-zwischen-leberkaese-und-fleischkaese/
> 
> Wie auch immer, ich bereite mir das Brät ja selber zu und bei mir kommt keine Leber rein.
> ...



Moin Udo,

hast du mal ein Bild im Anschnitt?

Wie bekommst du da die Bindung hin, und wird dir das Brät nicht zu warm?

Wir haben es auch mal ohne Kutter probiert, konnte man essen, aber war eben eher Wurst als Leberkas. Bei einem Pizzaleberkäse fällt das vielleicht nicht so auf, weil ja immer Stücke drin sind.


----------



## Gast (4. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Moin Udo,
> hast du mal ein Bild im Anschnitt?
> Wie bekommst du da die Bindung hin, und wird dir das Brät nicht zu warm?



Zu spät :q
Gerade alles geschnitten, vakuumiert und eingefroren.
Werde ich aber nachreichen.
Nee, zu warm wird das nicht.
Auf 2 KG Fleisch gebe ich 400 ml zerstossenes Eis zu und friere das Fleisch vor der Verarbeitung leicht an.
Bei mir hat das Brät während der Verarbeitung im Schnitt 6-8 Grad.
Ich setze zur Bindung Kutterhilfsmittel zu, bekommst du aber auch mit Speisestärke hin.
https://hausschlachtebedarf.de/gewuerze/zusatzstoffe/12/200-g-kutterhilfsmittel-mit-umroetung
Wie fein die Brätmasse wird hängt ja auch damit zusammen wie fein man zuvor wolft.
Wenn du selber keinen Wolf hast kannst du dir dein Fleisch beim Metzger ja gleich durch die feinste Scheibe durchdrehen lassen, zur Not eben zweimal.
Hausfrauentrick wäre, Gehacktes zu verwenden und dies vor der Verarbeitung in eine Plastiktüte stecken und mit einem Gummihammer platt klopfen 
Ich habe auch viel ausprobieren müssen bis alles gepasst hat.
Mittlerweile kaufe ich keine Wurst mehr, ich mache mir sehr viel selber.
Leberkäse, Pastrami, Putenaufschnitt, Kassler, geräucherte Entenbrust, usw. 
Aber ich habe auch die Zeit dazu, wenn man auch noch einer beruflichen Tätigkeit nachgehen muss wüsste ich auch sinnvolleres mit meiner Zeit anzufangen :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Zu spät :q
> Gerade alles geschnitten, vakuumiert und eingefroren.
> Werde ich aber nachreichen.
> Nee, zu warm wird das nicht.
> ...



Wir haben eine Küchenmaschine als Kutterersatz benutzt ging auch, der Hausschlachtebedarf ist empfehlenswert, da bestelle ich auch einmal im Jahr.

Pastrami machen wir 2-3 mal im Jahr und frieren dann was ein. Zum Niederknien.

Ja Zeit muss man dafür haben, aber ich finde, die kann man auch weitaus schlechter um kriegen.


----------



## JottU (4. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Jose sein Lieblingstier ist nun auch im Ofen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

..verbarrikadier deine Tür;-)))


----------



## Lajos1 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo,

im Bayerischen Leberkäse ist *keine* Leber drin. Die Bezeichnung hat auch nichts mit Leber zu tun sondern kommt von Laib.
Außerhalb von Bayern habe ich auch noch keinen ordentlichen Leberkäse bekommen. 

Guten Appetit

Lajos


----------



## Gast (4. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> im Bayerischen Leberkäse ist *keine* Leber drin.


Mein Fleischkäse ist ein vom deutschen Rind und Schwein, in Holland hergesteller Fleischkäse mit Zusatz von hollänischem Käse und spanischer Paprika


----------



## JottU (4. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kning - Tellerbild.


----------



## jochen68 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... das letzte vom Wochenende. Cordong Blöd vom Schwein. Gestehe: die Sauce ist die Fertig-Hollandaise von Thomy. War trotzdem lecker und alle kugeln hier rum ...


----------



## elranchero (4. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder 

Filet mit Steinpilzrisotto und mariniertem Spargel...







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kochen wäre übertrieben #c

Für mich selbst kaltgeräucherten Lachs mit Rührei und für meine Frau statt der Eier eine Honig-Senfsauce.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> Ich melde mich auch mal wieder
> 
> Filet mit Steinpilzrisotto und mariniertem Spargel...



Das Filet würde ich aber auch nicht verkommen lassen #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das sieht ja schon sehr lecker aus, was ihr heute aufgetischt habt.

Heute gab es nochmal was aus dem Wok, aber zumindest mit richtig knusprigem Schweinebauch.

Nächste Woche mal schauen, aber ich habe jetzt wieder mal Lust auf gute Hausmannskost.


----------



## bombe20 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> aber ich habe jetzt wieder mal Lust auf gute Hausmannskost.


bei uns gab es bouletten mit kartoffen und grünen bohnen. die bohnen natürlich mit ordentlich schbegg.


----------



## Jose (4. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



JottU schrieb:


> @Jose sein Lieblingstier ist nun auch im Ofen.





nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ..verbarrikadier deine Tür;-)))



gerade nachhause gekommen und sieh da, kning rulez :m

ps: nobbi ist was ängstlich... 


ich fang gleich an mit pfannkuchen - not kennt kein gebot, hauptsache satt (fällt aber ein bisschen schwer bei dem, was heute wieder alles gepostet wurde. bin ja bescheiden, aber das filet von elranchero hängt mir ganz schön quer. myam yam #6)


worauf ich wirklich lust habe, das wär n kilo Camarão cozido, wildfang atlantico, nix aquakultur

ich tu mir selber leid |rolleyes


----------



## wilhelm (4. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der Fred hier erfüllt den Tatbestand der Folter, super Gerichte heute wieder, man(n) wird schon dick vom Bilder schauen.

Jose, lecker Rezepte gibt es hier https://www.pingodoce.pt/escola-de-cozinha/tecnicas/camarao-cozido/
und hat dat Kning schonzeit?????????


----------



## Jose (4. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

tja. der süße tropfen,  pingo doce,  da kommt mensch in portugal nicht dran vorbei und will es eigentlich auch gar nicht. das frango assado (gegrilltes hähnchen, aber eben pingo doce) ist wie so vieles anderes was die anbieten "kulturbildend". beispiel? ich lade ein zum hähnchen in portugal - und die gegenfrage ist "pingo?"

ich wünscht, wir hätten hier so einen scheixx-laden. 
heimatlos ich bin in vielfacher hinsicht.
aber für die camaraoes brauch ich nur camaraoes, keinen pingo :m

sorry, fast vergessen: kning hat nie schonzeit aber immer maximalen reschbeggt #6


----------



## fishing jones (4. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Das sieht ja schon sehr lecker aus, was ihr heute aufgetischt habt.
> 
> Heute gab es nochmal was aus dem Wok, aber zumindest mit richtig knusprigem Schweinebauch.
> 
> Nächste Woche mal schauen, aber ich habe jetzt wieder mal Lust auf gute Hausmannskost.


Sieht gut aus der knusprige Schweinebauch! 

Was für nen Wok verwendest du? Ich habe nen gußeisernen, mit dem bin ich super zufrieden.

Heute gab's lecker Gulasch mit Rotkohl und Spatzen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo fishing jones, 

ein ganz einfacher Wok aus Stahlblech, nicht rostfrei und ordentlich ausgebrannt.

Macht wirklich Spaß.


----------



## Jose (5. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kopflose hingabe :m








echter driss: war einkaufen und hatte chicken piripiri im kopf und dann auch im korb, aber leider nicht das gestern zum auftauen gelegte kning. da fällt die wahl nicht schwer, heute kning, morgen chicken - und das endlich mal 24 std mariniert. 

aber ist schon irgendwie peinlich |rolleyes


----------



## wilhelm (5. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Na Jose, da hab ich dem Kning mit dem Hinweis gestern wohl den Tag versaut:q:q.

Möge es dir schmecken:m.
Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Kochtopf (5. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> kopflose hingabe :m
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damit könnte es thematisch morgen weitergehen:


----------



## Kauli11 (5. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> kopflose hingabe :m
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie es da so liegt, könnte es sich um ein weibliches Tier handeln. |uhoh::q

#h


----------



## Jose (5. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> kopflose hingabe :m
> echter driss: war einkaufen und hatte chicken piripiri im kopf und dann auch im korb, aber leider nicht das gestern zum auftauen gelegte kning. da fällt die wahl nicht schwer, heute kning, morgen chicken - und das endlich mal 24 std mariniert.
> 
> aber ist schon irgendwie peinlich |rolleyes



jetze weniger driss: fettich... (und für kotzi: no fenchel #6)






wie? | nur salz, pfeffer und olivenöl, luftig eingepackt in alufolie. anderthalb stunden bei 180°, dann die beiden paprika aufs blech, noch mal ne halbe stunde bei 180°, dann raus ausm ofen, den schneewittchensarg geöffnet und noch 15 minuten unterm grill. 
ist sowas von zart und saftig, reinster kninggeschmack. "gerne wieder..." :m
das kning lag die ganze zeit aufm rücken, hat sich der saft in der bauchhöhle gesammelt, war glaube ich wichtig, dass es nicht trocken wurde. nebenbei, koa schbegg nich, kein gar nix sonst.
außer paprika mit reichlich kning gabs nix - und das war sowas von "rico" #6


----------



## Jose (6. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

geht weiter, der driss von gestern ist dran: "frango pingo doce" - oder einfach nur "hähnchen hinter gitter".

start:


----------



## Kotzi (6. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich geb mal nen Kommentardaumen hoch!
(besonders wegen der Fenchelabstinenz)

Gestern gabs Lahmacun mit Tzatziki und gerupften Hühnerbeinen. Heute Ofenkartoffeln mit Quark und Rinderhüfte.


----------



## Andal (6. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab z.Zt. noch keinen Nerv fürs richtige Kochen - ist halt blöd, wenn man nicht vernünftig sieht. Darum...

Altes "Rezept" aus den Fernfahrertagen ... Gulaschsuppe aus der Dose mit Maultaschen und Backerbsen. |wavey:


----------



## Kotzi (6. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ui.. einmal die schnell und Bitte Satt Nummer. Guten Appetit.

Maultaschen gibt es aber auch oft als schnelles Essen. Dann aber gebraten und manchmal mit geschlagenem Ei in der Pfanne dazu.


----------



## tomxxxtom (6. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> geht weiter, der driss von gestern ist dran: "frango pingo doce" - oder einfach nur "hähnchen hinter gitter".
> 
> start:



Flachgelegte Chicken.


----------



## Jose (6. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sodele, hab fettich


----------



## Andal (6. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So ein Platt-Hendl kann man durchgehen lassen! #6#6#6


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Reste-essen

Chili con Carne mit Toastbrot und Nutella:m


----------



## Andal (7. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Reste-essen
> 
> Chili con Carne mit Toastbrot und Nutella:m



Geil - du bist noch fertiger, als ich! :vik:


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Andal,
du kommst auch noch in mein alter;-))

war aber geil  ne 2-

#h


----------



## pennfanatic (7. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Reste-essen
> 
> Chili con Carne mit Toastbrot und Nutella:m



Chilli würde ich essen....
Der Rest .......



Und was kriegt Pauli ?

Filet?


----------



## yukonjack (7. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Reste-essen
> 
> Chili con Carne mit Toastbrot und Nutella:m



falls dir mal die Rezepte ausgehen, Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte mit Gurkensaft kommt auch gut.............


----------



## Andal (7. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Andal,
> du kommst auch noch in mein alter;-))
> 
> war aber geil  ne 2-
> ...



Ich spürs ganz deutlich!


----------



## Fruehling (7. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



yukonjack schrieb:


> falls dir mal die rezepte ausgehen, schwarzwälder kirschtorte mit gurkensaft kommt auch gut.............



*loool*


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (7. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wirsingeintopf und Gemüsesuppe - TK mal wieder leeren.


----------



## daci7 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



yukonjack schrieb:


> falls dir mal die Rezepte ausgehen, Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte mit Gurkensaft kommt auch gut.............



Anis-Sellerie wäre auch eine gute Geschmacksrichtung - ganz nach Marc-Uwe.


----------



## Vanner (7. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Reste-essen
> 
> Chili con Carne mit Toastbrot und Nutella:m



Hatte ich heute auch, nur das Nutella war alle.:m


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ all mal wieder very best man Bergfest#6

;-))


----------



## wilhelm (7. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nobby, da da wohl auf süß-sauer stehst ( alter Wikinger du )
hier mal was feines aus Dansk http://www.pctec.de/Maeders/pdf/Dansk Anretning.pdf .

Gruß an die Waterkant

Wilhelm


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

..hab mir mal gerade ein Solei noch reingezogen..

jaaaa     mit.  :m


----------



## Andal (7. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der ist schwanger - fragt sich nur womit! :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

;-)))


----------



## Jose (7. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...und von wem oder was :g


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schweine......Rouladen  morgen


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schweinerouladen am Start, sind noch nackig


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...und mein Tellerbild...


----------



## Kotzi (8. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nobbi, danke für den Entertainer! 

Gibt heute Fertigpizza da ich zu faul war nochmal in den Garten zur Sandmiete zu wackeln um mehr Rote Beete zu holen, dann also morgen...

(Garten ist ~1,5 km weg)


----------



## familienvater (8. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Schweinerouladen am Start, sind noch nackig



Moin Nobbi , womit füllst Du die Rolladen ???#6#6
Haben Sie denn gemundet ???
Gruß familienvater|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Hering 58 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ...und mein Tellerbild...



Guten Appetit, hat es dir denn gemundet.#h


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Vor ner halben Stunde erst wieder aufgewacht ....|schlaf:

Klassisch gefüllt:
Senf
Salz u. Pfeffer
Zwiebel
Gewürzgurke und

Speck.

Moin


----------



## Jose (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wirklich reste...
rest kning,
letzte mischpilze von 2017,
letzte spaghetti


----------



## bombe20 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> kning


soll es bei uns am sonntag geben, obwohl meine frau dass nicht so richtig mag. da wird die geliebte ehefrau schnell wieder zur standesamtlichen zuteilung. 
hast du eigentlich einen dutch oven, jose?


----------



## Jose (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hab ich nicht


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> wirklich reste...
> rest kning,
> letzte mischpilze von 2017,
> letzte spaghetti




Hauptsache hinterher nicht auch noch Resthunger sondern satt.:m

Uff Pilze hätt ich auch mal wieder Bock.#6


----------



## bombe20 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schade. ich habe darin mal karnickel, angelehnt an die kanarische art gemacht. mit rotem und grünen mojo und schrumpelkartoffeln. war schön saftig und lecker. vielleicht inspiriert dich das ja. wenn ich mich aber recht erinnere, hast du ja eh einen gusseisentopf.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> schade. ich habe darin mal karnickel, angelehnt an die kanarische art gemacht. mit rotem und grünen *mojo *und schrumpelkartoffeln. war schön saftig und lecker. vielleicht inspiriert dich das ja. wenn ich mich aber recht erinnere, hast du ja eh einen gusseisentopf.


*
Mojo ???*

Echt ???
|bigeyes


----------



## bombe20 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> [Echt ??? |bigeyes


bisschen wasser dran und fertig. #h


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aha.#6#h


----------



## Jose (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> ...wenn ich mich aber recht erinnere, hast du ja eh einen gusseisentopf.



genau. und ich wohn 1.stock mitten inner stadt.

bin glaub ich ganz gut aufgestellt für diese rahmenbedingungen |rolleyes


----------



## Kochtopf (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> genau. und ich wohn 1.stock mitten inner stadt.



Bonn, also eher "Stadt" :m


----------



## bombe20 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bonn, also eher "Stadt" :m


Hauptstadt der BRD oder habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## Jose (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

klingt nach 30 jahre mars :m


----------



## bombe20 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

als ossi muss ich zu meinem bedauern zugeben, noch nie in deiner gegend gewesen zu sein. nach unserem kleinen zwist und dem, was du beschrieben hast, hörte sich das ganz nach halle neustadt oder silberhöhe an. lohnt sich denn ein besuch? (noch nie außer durchfahrt)


----------



## Jose (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sicher! bring fahrrad mit. biste in ner halben stunde von grün durche stadt wieder in grün. oops, wenn die schranken runter sind mags schon länger dauern. das beste ist der rhein, mittendrin und breit. da sollte "der Russe zum stehen" kommen. haben wir gelacht :m

jetzt isses der rio grundelino


----------



## TomausKerpen (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> wirklich reste...
> rest kning,
> letzte mischpilze von 2017,
> letzte spaghetti



Herbert, den muss ich jetzt wieder loswerden: "Sieht ausgebrochen lecker aus!"

Tom


----------



## Jose (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



TomausKerpen schrieb:


> Herbert, den muss ich jetzt wieder loswerden: "Sieht ausgebrochen lecker aus!"
> 
> Tom



ach Tom, schlucks runter :vik:


----------



## Kotzi (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

So, Labskaus die Erste.

Rinderbrust selbst gepökelt, Rote Beete aus dem eigenen Garten. Kartoffeln vom Marktkauf.

Ich fands lecker, meiner Freundin hat die Optik den Rest gegeben, ich werde es wohl nicht nochmal machen (dürfen).^^

Hab noch ungefähr 5 Portionen über, hab "leicht" zu viel gemacht. Da muss die gute dann so lange das im Froster hält Peu a Peu durch.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> als ossi muss ich zu meinem bedauern zugeben, noch nie in deiner gegend gewesen zu sein. nach unserem kleinen zwist und dem, was du beschrieben hast, hörte sich das ganz nach halle neustadt oder silberhöhe an. lohnt sich denn ein besuch? (noch nie außer durchfahrt)



Bonn ist eine sehr schöne Stadt. Und die Anfahrt am Rhein entlang ist auch Klasse. Ist auf jeden Fall eine Reise wert. Und das sag ich als Franke!! :m


----------



## bombe20 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das hört sich an wie eine radpassage durch mein mein geliebtes erfurt an. das hatte aber nur die gera und baggerseen. geangelt habe ich zu der zeit auch nicht. halle hat die saale ist aber wesentlich breiter in der fläche und ist mit dem rad auch noch zu bewältigen. um deinen rhein beneide ich dich.
wenn ich deinen kommentar zitiere steht dort "rio grundelino". was meinst du damit?


----------



## u-see fischer (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> wenn ich deinen kommentar zitiere steht dort "rio grundelino". was meinst du damit?



Der Fluss voller Grundeln. #d


----------



## Jose (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

grundeln, grundeln, grundeln.

und rio, naja, leider nicht de janeiro, also eben nur fluß...


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kotzi schrieb:


> So, Labskaus die Erste.
> 
> Rinderbrust selbst gepökelt, Rote Beete aus dem eigenen Garten. Kartoffeln vom Marktkauf.
> 
> ...



ja abba wo ist der fisch???

;-))


----------



## u-see fischer (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute sehr spät nachhause gekommen, leider zu spät um noch etwas zu Essen zu machen, daher gab es etwas aus einem amerikanischen (Schnell)Restaurant.


----------



## Jose (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@kotzi, labskaus, da haste dich aber was getraut.

dann solltest du auch fenchel (ab)können.

aber respekt, biste doch die 1,5 km zu den betteraves rouges #6


----------



## bombe20 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ach, soweit habe ich nicht gedacht.
wollhandkrabben habe ich hier auch schon hochgezogen. in einem zulauf nördlich von halle, dessen name mir gerade nicht einfällt, wurden laut boardkommentaren auch schon grundeln gefangen. die fischtreppen scheinen zu funktionieren. (on topic: essen)


----------



## Jose (9. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

für kotzi:
hab sake in der thermoskanne, nicht schick, aber warm und lecker und ökonomisch.
rheinische weisheit, erneut zitiert:
"das bisschen das ich esse kann ich auch trinken"


----------



## Kotzi (10. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Für Sake konnte ich mich selbst in Japan nicht erwärmen. Da gabs auch richtig fiesen der die Zähne blau machte..

Meine Freundin ist am kommenden Tag den Weg in den Garten gegangen, war da ja wieder hell. 

Und @ Nobbi
Mit nem Rollmops hätte sich meine Freundin dann whsch komplett gesperrt, habe ich auch nicht unbedingt vermisst.


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Traditionell im Labskaus: Fleisch, nicht Fisch

hab es nochmal durchgelesen und hast es original gemacht#6#6

https://www.essen-und-trinken.de/labskaus


#h


----------



## Kotzi (10. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Aber aus Corned Beef würde ich das nicht essen wollen, das ist ja quasi die Fast-Food Variante des ganzen.  

Wenn es ein nächstes mal geben wird (darf), dann würde ich die Zutaten auch nicht so doll zerkleinern, zumindest das Fleisch, da würde dann grobe Würfel denke ich einfach besser sein ( hab ja entgegen der Empfänger des Ursprungsrezeptes noch alle Zähne).


----------



## JottU (10. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn das Wetter nicht so richtig mitspielt, kann man sich auch ein bisschen länger in der Küche aufhalten.


----------



## elranchero (11. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*






Filet mit Steinpilzrisotto und Rotweinreduktion

Aber das ist ja schon fast Medium...






Naja...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf (11. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht toll aus el ranchero. Aber ne minute früher aus der Pfanne hätte dem Steak nicht geschadet


----------



## jochen68 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hmmm, da läut einem der Saft aus dem Steak -- ähhh Mund   Muss auch mal wieder sowas machen. Aber irgendwie kommt so richtig Fleisch hier in der Family etwas aus der Mode (außer bei mir). Was geht, ist Hähnchen. Dem entsprechend mal wieder gefüllte Taschen. Diesmal mit Kreuzkümmel und Sesam drauf gebacken statt nackt. Innen drin Salat, Sauce, gebratene marinierte Hähnchenstreifen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@elranchero,
sieht mal wieder klasse aus , was Du gezaubert hast.#6#6


----------



## ollidaiwa (12. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

eher die Middle Carb und Low Budget Küche:

Putenfilet mit Restruccola, getr. Tomaten und Restkäse im Blätterteig an Salat.

Leider ist der Blätterteig beim aufschneiden zerbröselt.
Hat aber gut geschmeckt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht sehr gut aus Olli


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> sieht sehr gut aus Olli



ja#6

dazu noch Olivenöl und Zitrone.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> eher die Middle Carb und Low Budget Küche:
> 
> Putenfilet mit Restruccola, getr. Tomaten und Restkäse im Blätterteig an Salat.
> 
> ...



Das sieht ja Lecker aus, olli.#6


----------



## ollidaiwa (13. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Resteessen.


----------



## Jose (13. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ihr macht mich fertig #6



ich versuch mich heute an den verbliebenen täubchen von Jana. 
es regnet den ganzen tag und ich hab ständig so'n bild vor augen:

kning ist aus, katz geht nicht - was bleibt denn also noch :m?







jetzt ist warten angesagt...


----------



## Ladi74 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Jose,
Flugpost ist toll,  v.a. frisch!:q:q


----------



## Hering 58 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Resteessen.



Dafür sieht es aber Lecker aus.


----------



## ollidaiwa (14. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

son bild habe ich auch.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aber Joses Taube ist da doch gehaltvoller


----------



## ollidaiwa (14. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

dann gibts eben noch einen kalten Hund als Dessert.


----------



## ollidaiwa (16. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ramadan?, Diät?, Grippe?, Einfaltlos????

Was ist hier bloß los?

Ich hab nen riesen Topf Suppe gekocht.


----------



## jochen68 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Ramadan?, Diät?, Grippe?, Einfaltlos????
> 
> Was ist hier bloß los?
> 
> Ich hab nen riesen Topf Suppe gekocht.


... Jobstress. Keine richtige Zeit und Ruhe zum Kochen. Aber so ne Suppe kommt immer gut


----------



## pennfanatic (16. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Ramadan?, Diät?, Grippe?, Einfaltlos????
> 
> Was ist hier bloß los?
> 
> Ich hab nen riesen Topf Suppe gekocht.



Was ist da alles drin?
Sieht lecker aus!


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

immer noch Grippe, keinen Appetit und in 8 Tagen 7 Kg verloren


----------



## ollidaiwa (16. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hühnerfleisch von Keulen, Sellerie, Karotten, Brokolli, Rosenkohl, Lauch, Brechbohnen, getr. Tomaten. Schnittlauch und Nudeln.

Der Rest des Hühnerfleischs ist mit Sellerie, Spargel, Annanas (Dose!), Apfel, Curry, Joghurt und selbstgemachter Mayo zu einem Geflügelsalat geworden.


----------



## pennfanatic (16. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Klingt gut und lecker


----------



## Hering 58 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Hühnerfleisch von Keulen, Sellerie, Karotten, Brokolli, Rosenkohl, Lauch, Brechbohnen, getr. Tomaten. Schnittlauch und Nudeln.
> 
> Der Rest des Hühnerfleischs ist mit Sellerie, Spargel, Annanas (Dose!), Apfel, Curry, Joghurt und selbstgemachter Mayo zu einem Geflügelsalat geworden.



Klingt gut und schmecken tut es auch.#6


----------



## Jose (16. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> immer noch Grippe, keinen Appetit und in 8 Tagen 7 Kg verloren





schick mir mal 'n gebrauchtes taschentuch :vik:


----------



## Kochtopf (16. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> schick mir mal 'n gebrauchtes taschentuch :vik:



Von welchem Ende? ^^


----------



## Jose (16. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Von welchem Ende? ^^


kauf dich mal klopap, dummi |rolleyes


----------



## bombe20 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> immer noch Grippe, keinen Appetit und in 8 Tagen 7 Kg verloren


da hat es dich aber ordentlich umgelegt. hier ist die welle schon fast durch: kindergarten und schule funktionieren zumindest wieder. allerdings habe ich gehört, dass bei uns aktuell wegen krankenstand in den krankenhäusern stationen geschlossen worden sind und auch das straßenbahnlinien ausfallen mußten.


Jose schrieb:


> schick mir mal 'n gebrauchtes taschentuch


ich nehme auch eins, kratze wie jedes jahr um diese zeit an der 70kg-marke und hoffe, das mein zweitjob endlich wieder los geht.

on topic: freitag - gepimpte fertigpizza.


----------



## jochen68 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

... hier nix Grippe. Wunder mich selber. Sonst rufe ich immer als Erster laut "Hier!". Aber will ja auch zum Fischen nächste Woche. Da geht krank gar nicht.

Heute abend mal was ganz Schnelles zu Tisch gebracht. Salat mit Honig-Senf-Dressing und Leberkäse klassisch mit Spiegelei.


----------



## Jose (16. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und ich mach diät: 850 gr kabeljaufilet (1 stück!) gedünstet mit butter und petersilie. sonst nix. yummie :vik:


----------



## honeybee (16. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und ich habe keine Zeit groß zu kochen.....Marktzeit geht endlich wieder los :vik:





Also gab/gibt es
Heute: Pelmeni mit Schinken-Sahnesauce
Morgen: Linseneintopf mit viel Kasslertier
Sonntag: Kartoffeln, Kotlett und Rosenkohl


----------



## pennfanatic (16. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hör mal,
Das sind doch volle Mahlzeiten!
Hätte ich auch gerne.


----------



## Hering 58 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> und ich mach diät: 850 gr kabeljaufilet (1 stück!) gedünstet mit butter und petersilie. sonst nix. yummie :vik:



Das ist für dich Diät?:q:q:q


----------



## honeybee (16. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Hör mal,
> Das sind doch volle Mahlzeiten!
> Hätte ich auch gerne.



Aber Sonntag keine Klöße :c
Und das es volle Mahlzeiten sind geht auch nur, weil die Veranstaltung 80m Luftlinie ist und es Samstag und Sonntag erst 13Uhr los geht.....Linseneintopf ist schon fertig. Muss ich morgen nur noch warm machen - aufgewärmt schmeckt eh besser

Naja und Kotlett geht ja auch fix.....


----------



## Jose (16. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Aber Sonntag keine Klöße :c
> Und das es volle Mahlzeiten sind geht auch nur, weil die Veranstaltung 80m Luftlinie ist und es Samstag und Sonntag erst 13Uhr los geht.....Linseneintopf ist schon fertig. Muss ich morgen nur noch warm machen - aufgewärmt schmeckt eh besser
> 
> Naja und Kotlett geht ja auch fix.....




DAS nenn ich mal ne diät :m


und morgen kning ich mir eins ...


----------



## honeybee (16. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> DAS nenn ich mal ne diät :m



U know....Hunger macht böööööööse

ich will aber viel verkaufen, also muss ich lieb sein :q ( auch wenns manchmal seeeehr schwer fällt. Aber ich weis wenigstens, warum es auch Klettverschlussschuhe für Erwachsene gibt)


----------



## pennfanatic (16. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die diät mache ich auch gerne


----------



## honeybee (16. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Achso......letzte Woche Sonntag gabs auch was leckeres......

Tote Oma, Sauerkraut und Kartoffeln


----------



## Hering 58 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ach richtig lecker.


----------



## Zander Jonny (16. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> und ich mach diät: 850 gr kabeljaufilet (1 stück!) gedünstet mit butter und petersilie. sonst nix. yummie :vik:



Jose lebt gesund :g

Und kning, wieder gesund |rolleyes

Kannst du auch fettig und ungesund |supergri


----------



## bombe20 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Und ich habe keine Zeit groß zu kochen.....Marktzeit geht endlich wieder los


ich hab das bild gerade meiner holden gezeigt. sie lässt fragen, ob da auch produkte aus eigener herstellung dabei sind?


----------



## honeybee (16. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> ich hab das bild gerade meiner holden gezeigt. sie lässt fragen, ob da auch produkte aus eigener herstellung dabei sind?



Sie sucht.....nehme ich mal an......Seife






Muss noch reifen.....in 4 Wochen etwa.

Alles andere kommt aus befreundeten Manufakturen oder eben von Bomb. Und bis auf die Schafmilchseife ist alles in Handarbeit hergestellt


----------



## bombe20 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Sie sucht.....nehme ich mal an......Seife


wir haben hier in halle einen schnuckeligen laden mit schönem angebot. sie ist aber ständig an neuem interessiert.


----------



## honeybee (16. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> wir haben hier in halle einen schnuckeligen laden mit schönem angebot. sie ist aber ständig an neuem interessiert.



Kenne ich :q
Ist wie mit dem Angelzeugs :g


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ungarisches Gulasch am köcheln.


----------



## Jose (17. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ist eingekningt :m
leider vergessen so ein allbekanntes foto von "kning before" zu machen - aber die beilagen diesmal sind fotogen.
die sechserreihe geht noch aufs blech, das pizzablech darunter.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wenn (hoffentlich bald) mein Appetit zurückkehrt, lege ich einen 
Jose-Gedenktag ein und dann gibt es *Kning*, mit Schbegg, Soooß und Kartoffeln


----------



## Jose (17. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wenn (hoffentlich bald) mein Appetit zurückkehrt, lege ich einen
> Jose-Gedenktag ein und dann gibt es *Kning*, mit Schbegg, Soooß und Kartoffeln




hey, musst doch aufbauen, da bringt kning nix, außer kninghunger. lieber ne fette sau #6


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

na ja, magenfreundlich dachte ich.
so ein zartes Häschen tut dem Magen bestimmt nicht weh.

Fette Sau gibt es wieder, wenn der Magen wieder robust genug


----------



## bombe20 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> aber die beilagen diesmal sind fotogen.


darf ich fragen, was aus den beilagen wird? geröstetes gemüse?


----------



## Jose (17. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so ähnlich: einfach aufs blech und noch ne stunde backen.

sieht dann irgendwie so aus:


----------



## Jose (17. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und das ist der hauptdarsteller... yummie |rolleyes


----------



## Jose (17. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und eigentlich nur 'n snack


----------



## bombe20 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht lecker aus. guten hunger! das mit dem gemüse werde ich auch mal probieren.


----------



## Seifert (17. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> und das ist der hauptdarsteller... yummie |rolleyes



Schon wieder Dackel??  :vik:


----------



## wilhelm (17. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nein *Seifert* das ist eindeutig Katze ( Dachhase ).#6#6


----------



## familienvater (17. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ungarisches Gulasch am köcheln.


  Moin Nobbi , und wars lecker ?? Hat Pauli auch was abbekommen ? Ich hoffe nicht !! Schönen Abend noch und schönen Gruß vom 
familienvater|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Jose (19. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hallo ihr spötter, heute alles OK! (*O*hne *K*ning, ohne dackel und ohne katz - pfui wilhelm -),dafür aber T.F-gedächtnisröllchen :m:

Blumenkohl-Curry


----------



## exil-dithschi (20. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*


----------



## daci7 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zerrupftes Schwein würd ich jetz auch gern nehmen!#6


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hallo dithschi. sieht ja schon mal gut aus.
Gibt es da eine Soße zu?


----------



## Jose (20. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gerupfte sau, wie geil#6


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

.......ich schätze mal im Brötchen mit Krautsalat und Barbecue sause.....


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schweine- Geschnetzeltes

nach Gyros - Art.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wir haben heute das schöne Wetter genutzt und angegrillt. 

Leider nur mit fertig mariniertem Fleisch, aber dazu mit einem leckeren griechischem Bauernsalat.

Bilder muss ich leider schuldig bleiben, aber es war echt lecker|supergri


----------



## bombe20 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> dafür aber T.F-gedächtnisröllchen


na herzlichen dank! meine frau hat das bild gesehen und sagte, dass sie mir in zukunft ihre fleischlosen gerichte ebenso präsentieren will.

sie gackert hier gerade immer noch neben mir. :l



Testudo schrieb:


> Wir haben heute das schöne Wetter genutzt und angegrillt.


bei dir hat es nicht geschneit? hier sind heute vormittag noch mal 10cm runtergekommen.


----------



## Hering 58 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> hallo ihr spötter, heute alles OK! (*O*hne *K*ning, ohne dackel und ohne katz - pfui wilhelm -),dafür aber T.F-gedächtnisröllchen :m:
> 
> Blumenkohl-Curry



Und das Schmeckt? :q:q:m


----------



## Hering 58 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Schweine- Geschnetzeltes
> 
> nach Gyros - Art.



Sieht ganz Lecker aus.:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nein, wir hatten heute 5° und Sonnenschein. Kein Schnee, zumindest tagsüber:q


----------



## Kochtopf (20. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Wir haben heute das schöne Wetter genutzt und angegrillt.
> 
> Leider nur mit fertig mariniertem Fleisch, aber dazu mit einem leckeren griechischem Bauernsalat.
> 
> Bilder muss ich leider schuldig bleiben, aber es war echt lecker|supergri



Ihr seid spät dran mit angrillen :m


----------



## Jose (20. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Und das Schmeckt? :q:q:m


jaha, und wie#6


und das ist auch yamyam


----------



## Hering 58 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> jaha, und wie#6
> 
> 
> und das ist auch yamyam



Ich bekomme Hunger.


----------



## Wilhelm (21. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich habe mich heute an Pizza versucht. Lecker war sie.















Der Werdegang:


----------



## Köppi67 (22. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht gut aus.

Krieg schon wieder Hunger :m


----------



## ollidaiwa (22. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mit getr. Tomaten, Knobi, Zwiebel, Backpflaume und Parmesan gefüllte Hähnchenbrust.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich bin Bifteki am matschen.....


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

..am rollen


----------



## ollidaiwa (23. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mensch Nobbi, Du hast ja auch ne Frikadelle am Arm!#t


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Mensch Nobbi, Du hast ja auch ne Frikadelle am Arm!#t



sollte doch mal .liebe - glaube - Hoffnung werden ;-))

#h


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tellerbild Bifteki
 Anschnitt

http://de.allrecipes.com/rezept/9680/bifteki--griechische-frikadellen-mit-feta-f-llung-.aspx


----------



## pennfanatic (23. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sehr gut!
Und bestimmt lecker!


----------



## Zander Jonny (23. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Tellerbild Bifteki
> Anschnitt
> 
> http://de.allrecipes.com/rezept/9680/bifteki--griechische-frikadellen-mit-feta-f-llung-.aspx



Sieht sehr lecker aus


----------



## Hering 58 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Wilhelm schrieb:


> Ich habe mich heute an Pizza versucht. Lecker war sie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haste ja doch gut hin gekriegt?#h


----------



## Hering 58 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Tellerbild Bifteki
> Anschnitt
> 
> http://de.allrecipes.com/rezept/9680/bifteki--griechische-frikadellen-mit-feta-f-llung-.aspx



Sieht aber Lecker aus.Hab ich gleich Hunger.


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hi Nobbi,
sieht echt gut aus. Wäre vllt auch mal ne Variante fürs Grillen. 
Gruß
Steff


----------



## jochen68 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Waren an der Küste erfolgreich und so gab es abends Meerforelle in Folie gebacken.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Jochen,
mir tropft der Zahn


----------



## bombe20 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

meine frau macht den brillendorsch und liegt seit gestern flach. als treusorgender ehemann habe ich ihr eine kräftige hühnerbrühe aufgesetzt. als einlage habe ich allerhand interessantes wurzelgemüse geholt und bekomme seit dem "morgens früh um sechs kommt die kleine hex" nicht mehr aus dem kopf.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gute Besserung an Deine Frau.
Bei mir kehrt langsam der Appetit wieder zurück, leider nur langsam, aber immerhin geht es aufwärts


----------



## ollidaiwa (24. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

damit der Appetit wieder kommt, gibt es hier jetzt Räucherplatte.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht klasse aus Olli, dazu Schwarzbrot mit Butter


----------



## bombe20 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> gute Besserung an Deine Frau.


habe ich ausgerichtet. deine wünsche und die suppe haben scheinbar wunder bewirkt. komme gerade vom spaziergang mit meiner jüngsten tochter, die ebenfalls mit fieber rumkränkelt. aber meiner frau scheint es besser zu gehen. sie spricht wieder und ist überwiegend wach.


----------



## banzinator (24. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hatte noch was von Weihnachten übrig #6


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ENDLICH wieder fuppes im kreis dithmarschen.


----------



## elranchero (24. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



banzinator schrieb:


> Hatte noch was von Weihnachten übrig #6


gute Besserung...

und Gans gut alles gut...
[emoji23]

hier mal die Vorspeise von heute 





Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bombe20 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> hier mal die Vorspeise von heute


bei meinen fressmaschinen wäre das perlen vor die säue. wir genießen beim schlingen. sieht aber klasse aus! hobby oder beruf?


----------



## ollidaiwa (24. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kartoffel - Kohlrabi - Auflauf mit dreierlei Sorten Käse überbacken.


----------



## Promachos (24. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



bombe20 schrieb:


> aber meiner frau scheint es besser zu gehen. sie spricht wieder.



Auweia! Das klingt gar nicht gut...

Gruß Promachos


----------



## zandertex (24. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> gute Besserung...
> 
> und Gans gut alles gut...
> [emoji23]
> ...



wie nennt man sowas?


----------



## angler1996 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute gab es das vom Hecht:


----------



## bombe20 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Promachos schrieb:


> Auweia! Das klingt gar nicht gut.


oh doch. ich habe sie noch nie so da nieder gesehen. sie hatte halt einen richigen männerschupfen. #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heiße Zitrone noch geben.

Gute-Besserung


#h


----------



## Jose (25. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wochenend-schwelgerei mal wieder hier.

ich musste mich bescheiden: 
'n riesenthunfischsteak auf gekochtem gemüse beim italiener. 
nix zu spülen, nur das mäulchen abwischen. 
war sehr gut gemacht, thun saftig und rot drinnen, dass gemüse "bissig". 

muss n portugiese in der küche gestanden haben. #6


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



banzinator schrieb:


> Hatte noch was von Weihnachten übrig #6



war Weihnachten ausgefallen? weil ein ganzer Vogel übrig?


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da mein Appetit endlich zurückgekehrt ist, gibt es heute Spanferkel mit Kohlrabigemüse und Salzkartoffeln


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute mal wieder Krustenbraten.........er liegt noch im Salzbad nur mit der Schwarte


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schönes Teil Nobbi


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

..........ist ein kleiner so um die 1,2 kg..........

geht dein Spanferkel zum Sou Viet .

#h


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nicht sous vide, sondern klassisch im Backofen


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da hab ich mich abba verschreibt mit sous vide;-))

Rotkohl am köcheln, im Kaffeefilter (Teei) sind drei Lorbeerblätter und sechs Nelken drin.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so sieht die kleine Sau aus, saftig, aromatisch mit krachender Schwarte


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bestimmt auch lecker im Hawaii Toast.

Kali orexi


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Küchenfete ----Kruste essen


----------



## Welpi (25. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Küchenfete ----Kruste essen



Boah, wie geil [emoji7]....ich komm vorbei...[emoji16]


----------



## elranchero (25. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Welpi schrieb:


> Boah, wie geil [emoji7]....ich komm vorbei...[emoji16]


heute Italiano la Norma 




Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nobbis Küchenfete gefällt mir. Die Kruste ist immer das Beste. Habe deshalb auch mal erwartungsvoll Krustentiere probiert, aber die waren ganz anders. Wir hatten heute Ofenkartoffeln mit Kräuterbutter und ein Stückchen Fleisch vom  Ochsen.


----------



## Welpi (25. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> heute Italiano la Norma


 
Da muss ich passen, ich steh auf Kruste, aber net so auf Krustentiere [emoji56]


----------



## Jose (25. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich komm erst zum nobbi und dann zum ranchero :m


----------



## elranchero (25. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Welpi schrieb:


> Da muss ich passen, ich steh auf Kruste, aber net so auf Krustentiere [emoji56]


alles gut...[emoji56]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (25. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> ...erwartungsvoll Krustentiere probiert, aber die waren ganz anders...



geprüfter sportfischer in der küche |bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## elranchero (25. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Nobbis Küchenfete gefällt mir. Die Kruste ist immer das Beste. Habe deshalb auch mal erwartungsvoll Krustentiere probiert, aber die waren ganz anders. Wir hatten heute Ofenkartoffeln mit Kräuterbutter und ein Stückchen Fleisch vom  Ochsen.


wie ich sehe ist's auch ohne Eier lecker...

sieht gut aus woher ist das Produkt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> wie ich sehe ist's auch ohne Eier lecker...
> 
> sieht gut aus woher ist das Produkt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk



Ein bekannter ist Landwirt im Nebenerwerb am Niederrhein. Die Tiere werden auf der Weide geschossen, das Fleisch reift mindestens 3 Wochen und war schön mürbe.


----------



## elranchero (25. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ein bekannter ist Landwirt im Nebenerwerb am Niederrhein. Die Tiere werden auf der Weide geschossen, das Fleisch reift mindestens 3 Wochen und war schön mürbe.


sehr gut regional und wahrscheinlich nachhaltig ...kling ich zu ökig...ich finde das gut[emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> sehr gut regional und wahrscheinlich nachhaltig ...kling ich zu ökig...ich finde das gut[emoji16]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk



Es war einfach eine Gelegenheit, und wir haben 15 KG gekauft, sind natürlich  überwiegend Stücke zum Schmoren/Braten. Zum Ende des Jahres wird das wohl alles weg sein.

Ein Umgang mit Tieren, der wohl was besonderes sein/bleiben wird. Ich habe aber auch hier vor Ort schon eine Quelle gefunden, wo man eventuell mal 1/8 Kuh kaufen kann. Etwas weniger in der Quantität, aber Nachhaltiger finde ich gut. Demnächst wieder eigenes Federvieh und ein paar Tauben,  und auch gern mal Fisch, dann wird es bald eine runde Sache.


----------



## Seifert (25. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> so sieht die kleine Sau aus, saftig, aromatisch mit krachender Schwarte



Jau,
Fleisch ist auch mein Gemüse!!


----------



## ollidaiwa (26. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Resteessen:
Kohlrabi - Kartoffel - Auflauf an Brechbohnen mit Tomatenwürfeln auf Sternzeichenschneideunterlage und Musikuntermalung.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dG9n9BYKA88


----------



## elranchero (26. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Montag ist meist Ruhetag...gell 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (26. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich trau mich gar nicht....
oops, der schon wieder mitm kning, ja aber so ist es eben.
ganz zurückgenommen, nix mit doppelback und dreisprachig oder schbegg schbegg oder 'alien-gegrillt', nööh, nixh dergleichen, also keine show, nur kning...


Kning gg.Schnupfen, und es wirkt!

sowas von nase heute und kein hühnerchen weit und breit - mach ich also eine kning-statt-huhn-suppe aus ausschließlich gesundheitlichen gründen.

funzt auch - und ist irgendwie... leckerer!

überrascht ich bin.

das hat mir gut getan. die nase hat nen guten liter soave drauf bekommen. hat ihr auch gut getan.

das man immer erst grob werden muss.

ps: foto ist nicht, ich wahre die kningwürde, gekocht sehen die fast wie huhn aus, entwürdigend :g


----------



## bombe20 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

am soave kanns nicht liegen. ich beobachte schon einige zeit, das du zum alten schreibstil zurückfindest.


----------



## Jose (26. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nachtrag zu "... ich wahre die kningwürde, gekocht sehen die fast wie huhn aus, entwürdigend :g"

gehte gar nich.

was noch da war hab ich geadelt spanier nennen es conejo frito, ich nenns einfach "für kati"

weils klein ist auch klein als anhang


----------



## Ørret (27. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

|schild-g Alles gute zum Geburtstag Jana...


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Ørret schrieb:


> |schild-g Alles gute zum Geburtstag Jana...



#6

heute hat auch meine honigbine- burzeltag....bj.59=59 ;-))

HA LONG
Liefer Service

311

383

374 mit pikanter Sauce.

:vik:


----------



## Jose (27. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich hab heute chili con carne sin Jana #h


----------



## elranchero (27. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kurz mal off

der indoor kräutergarten wächst 
der Frühling ist da 



Jana happy  birthday 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (28. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

vorher...und wenn ihr lieb seit dann später auch nachher...[emoji16]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (28. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wir sind ganz lieb


----------



## silverfish (28. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rinderbeinscheibe gebraten mit Mischpilzen und Hirse .

Jana Alles Gute zum Burzeltag !#h


----------



## elranchero (28. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Wir sind ganz lieb


und nachher...rülpsen

ich wünsche einen schönen Abend...
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> und nachher...rülpsen
> 
> ich wünsche einen schönen Abend...
> 
> ...



Siehst hervorragend aus, ihr habt einen guten Geschmack.


----------



## elranchero (28. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Siehst hervorragend aus, ihr habt einen guten Geschmack.


Danke...deine Ergebnisse sind ebenfalls top...[emoji847]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jochen68 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Edelfrass hier wieder 

Bei uns profan wie im Vereinsheim: Jägerschnitzel mit Pommes und Salat dazu ein Pils :m


----------



## Jose (29. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

morgen gibts roulade doppel_D, zwei lappen vereint usw.
sieht erst mal so aus, geht jetzt in den frigo zum "schmatzerrieren" und morgen dann in den gusseisernen.






heut gibts muscheln. ein angebot, dem ich nicht widerstehen konnte, merke: geh niemals nicht hungrig einkaufen...


----------



## Kochtopf (29. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Grün Donnerstag gibt es, natürlich, Pellkartoffeln und griene soße


----------



## Zander Jonny (29. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> morgen gibts roulade doppel_D, zwei lappen vereint usw.
> sieht erst mal so aus, geht jetzt in den frigo zum "schmatzerrieren" und morgen dann in den gusseisernen.
> 
> 
> ...



Hätte nicht gedacht das man aus Kning so große Rouladen schneiden kann :m


----------



## Jose (29. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

habsch nich behauptet.


und das ist auch kein kning.... :m


----------



## jochen68 (29. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Cozze - ey legga! Sowas Mystisches!

Myst isch auch mal wieder machen ... #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

darf leider nix sagen :m


----------



## familienvater (30. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> darf leider nix sagen :m


  Moin Nobbi ,
hat es denn gemundet ?? Heute ist "Karfreitag" hoffentlich nur mit Fisch belegt :q:q:q
Gruß familienvater#h#h


----------



## jochen68 (30. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Fisch! Getarnt in "Nuggets"-Version. Mit Kartoffelsalat und diversen Cocktailsaucen |supergri


----------



## ollidaiwa (30. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

2 Std. lang gekochter Tafelspitz mit Bouillonkartoffeln, Rosenkohl und Meerrettichsoße.


----------



## ollidaiwa (31. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ohne Thomas ist das ganze hier irgendwie etwas ruhiger geworden!

Dann muss ich wohl wieder ran!

Kindergeburtstagsessen a la Frau Klar aus den 70gern.

Biohackpfannkuchen mit Schafskäse und Salat.

War viel Arbeit und die meisten Röllchen sind beim braten auseinander gefallen. Hat aber gut geschmeckt.


----------



## jochen68 (31. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> ohne Thomas ist das ganze hier irgendwie etwas ruhiger geworden!



... das ist wohl (leider) so. Sieht übrigens lecker aus, was du da bereitet hast! 

Ich kann zur Zeit nichts besonderes kochen. Immerhin heute mal wieder Brot gebacken und die üblichen Fladenbrottaschen zum Füllen. Erst Berufsstress, dann Angelurlaub :k und jetzt könnte es mal wieder was werden, zumindest hab ich das Roastbeef für morgen schon bereit. Heute aber eher wieder "nur" schlanke Abendküche unter Verwendung des frischen Brotes und des Rests Kartoffelsalat von gestern. Und natürlich in memoriam etwas SPEGG!


----------



## Jose (31. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ausstand.
nackte wahrheit.

mach ich portugiesisch.


(ps: lapins nach deutscher kaninchenschutzverordung oder so. Jana kennt sich da aus. kein ungarisches quälfleisch)


----------



## elranchero (31. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



jochen68 schrieb:


> ... das ist wohl (leider) so. Sieht übrigens lecker aus, was du da bereitet hast!
> 
> Ich kann zur Zeit nichts besonderes kochen. Immerhin heute mal wieder Brot gebacken und die üblichen Fladenbrottaschen zum Füllen. Erst Berufsstress, dann Angelurlaub :k und jetzt könnte es mal wieder was werden, zumindest hab ich das Roastbeef für morgen schon bereit. Heute aber eher wieder "nur" schlanke Abendküche unter Verwendung des frischen Brotes und des Rests Kartoffelsalat von gestern. Und natürlich in memoriam etwas SPEGG!


 in memoriam etwas SPEGG!

ich habe schon mal Taschentücher zurecht gelegt...

...aber Recht haste ja Jochen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ralle (31. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jetzt riechen se schon lecker !


----------



## honeybee (31. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Pferderouladen.....morgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gab es Fastfood, was war heute bei Real los? 40m Schlangen an jeder Kasse, Tourismus und Feiertage sind in einer Urlaubsregion echt zuviel und dabei ist das Wetter so sch...., was wollen die hier?  Also heute nur Fastfood, aber morgen werde ich wohl mal wieder den Wok einheizen, übermorgen Rinderbraten mit Reibeknödel.

Ich wünsche euch schon mal frohe Ostern.

Edit  @Jose: Ausstand? Machst ja wohl kein Mist|abgelehn  ich hab mich gerade mit meiner ersten Verwarnung abgefunden


----------



## honeybee (31. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heut habe ich was ganz sonderbares gemacht....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> heut habe ich was ganz sonderbares gemacht....



Das sieht nach einer richtig guten Consommé aus. Mit Eiweiß oder Hackfleisch geklärt?


----------



## honeybee (31. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Das sieht nach einer richtig guten Consommé aus. Mit Eiweiß oder Hackfleisch geklärt?



Was für Zeugs???????

Ich habe gerade gegoogelt.
Nein definitiv keine kräftige Suppe


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> Was für Zeugs???????
> 
> Ich habe gerade gegoogelt.
> Nein definitiv keine kräftige Suppe



Was denn? Nierenfett ausgelassen?:q


----------



## honeybee (31. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

5kg Straußenfett ausgelassen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

WAs machst du mit dem Straußenfett? Meisenknödel? Kerzen? oder Seife?


----------



## honeybee (31. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Seife..... gute 1,3kg sind schon in der Form

Kann man auch als Einreibung benutzen. Soll wohl auch bei Neurodermitis etc helfen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mag sicher für manche Leute befremdlich klingen, aber wenn man sieht, was in Waschlotionen und Seifen teilweise für Zusatzstoffe enthalten sind, ist unglaublich.

Edit: Die weichsten Hände hab ich immer nach dem Grillhähnchen. Einfach mal ein paar Minuten abwarten bis zum Händewaschen.


----------



## honeybee (31. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

........................


----------



## honeybee (31. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

..............


----------



## honeybee (31. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Mag sicher für manche Leute befremdlich klingen, aber wenn man sieht, was in Waschlotionen und Seifen teilweise für Zusatzstoffe enthalten sind, ist unglaublich.
> 
> Edit: Die weichsten Hände hab ich immer nach dem Grillhähnchen. Einfach mal ein paar Minuten abwarten bis zum Händewaschen.



Also in der gezeigten, die habe ich vorgestern gemacht, sind drin......Olivenöl, Schweineschmalz, Kokosöl und Rapsöl.....

In der, die jetzt noch in der Form ist....Straußenöl, Kokosöl, Olivenöl, Rapsöl und Traubenkernöl

Kein Duft, keine Farbe.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich finde deine duftenden besser, so lange man nicht allergisch reagiert.


----------



## Jose (31. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

tut mir leid Jana, für mich sahs nach hundefutterzubereitung für 





das liebchen aus


----------



## honeybee (31. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich finde deine duftenden besser, so lange man nicht allergisch reagiert.



Naja aber man fragte mich immer wieder, nach Seife für Leute die Neurodermitis, Schuppenflechte oder eben sehr empfindlich sind....... und da ist Straußenöl super.

Zur Zeit verwende ich selber eine mit Himalaya Salz.....ohne Farbe und ohne Duft. Und ich liebe sie.....manchmal ist eben weniger mehr.

@herbert
Du bist böse.....
Ich kann Dich aber beruhigen. 
Fürs liebchen Frieda isses nix.....die wird nämlich nur im äussersten Not"fell" gewässert und geschrubbt.....


----------



## Jose (31. März 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



honeybee schrieb:


> ...
> @herbert
> Du bist böse.....
> Ich kann Dich aber beruhigen.
> Fürs liebchen Frieda isses nix.....die wird nämlich nur im äussersten Not"fell" gewässert und geschrubbt.....



bin ich nicht.
war aufs erste foto bezogen,

hab jetzt zu dem kningduo noch n paar anhänge.

erstes und zweites ist ist frühstück, drei ist reserviert für zwei gefüllte knings später mal  und für montag "conejo frito"


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Grill-Osterfeuer ist an.

büschen was zum drauflegen ist am start.

#h


----------



## Hering 58 (1. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Grill-Osterfeuer ist an.
> 
> büschen was zum drauflegen ist am start.
> 
> #h



Oh Lecker, bis gleich.|wavey:


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Für Dich immer son Hamburger Jung!    ;-))


----------



## Jose (1. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wenn du bei nobbi fertig bist kannste bei mir zuschlagen. auch für nobbi reichts :m

sowas wie ne caldeirada: all das kleinedrumherum ums kning, die verpackung sozusagen mit volle kanne gemüse und "koa schbegg ned" sondern drei chorizos.

da kann opa auch mitessen


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Grill-Osterfeuer ist an.
> 
> büschen was zum drauflegen ist am start.
> 
> #h




Ich bin ja fast ein bisschen neidisch.....grillen und paar grüne Blätter sind auch schon am Gestrüpp im Hintergund.|bigeyes

Hier schneit und regnet es den ganzen Tag bei 1Grad plus und das Gestrüpp ist auch noch kahl.:c


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Norderstedt.............4Grad .. Gefühlte Temperatur 0..

der letzte Schnee geht .


----------



## Hering 58 (1. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> wenn du bei nobbi fertig bist kannste bei mir zuschlagen. auch für nobbi reichts :m
> 
> sowas wie ne caldeirada: all das kleinedrumherum ums kning, die verpackung sozusagen mit volle kanne gemüse und "koa schbegg ned" sondern drei chorizos.
> 
> da kann opa auch mitessen



Denn machen wir uns auf dem Weg.:q:q:m


----------



## Hering 58 (1. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Norderstedt.............4Grad .. Gefühlte Temperatur 0..
> 
> der letzte Schnee geht .



So sieht es im Hamburg auch aus.


----------



## Jose (1. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und der rest vom fest, mit jamon serrano und sonst nix. mehr wäre weniger...


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

War zu weit der Weg in die alte Hauptstadt für Hering und mich;-))

Bom apetite!

#h


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gestern gab es Paella >> > unglaublich lecker


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und zum Kaffee machte meine bessere Hälfte diese traumhafte Eierlikörtorte


----------



## ollidaiwa (2. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht ja doll aus!
Eine Ostertorte!
Ist da Fondant oder Marzipan drauf?
Auch die Idee mit den Keksen!


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

da ist angedickter Eierlikör drauf


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wow die Eierlikörtorte sieht klasse aus.

Wir hatten heute Hähnchen süß-sauer.


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute mal Kotelett mit Schweinekartoffeln und meine geliebte Sour Cream.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

lass es Dir schmecken Nobbi, sieht gut aus


----------



## elranchero (3. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Heute mal Kotelett mit Schweinekartoffeln und meine geliebte Sour Cream.


oocchhh Nobbi [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

........dieee kannste nich selber machen , die ist so geil;-))


----------



## elranchero (3. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ........dieee kannste nich selber machen , die ist so geil;-))


alles gut, sieht auch sehr gut aus...aber ich krich ja nix im Süden 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gestern kann ich noch nachreichen....resteessen von vorgestern büschen aufgepimpt ..

:m


----------



## elranchero (3. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute schnelle Küche Baguette mit...aber ihr seht es ja selbst...

ist schon geil wenn du bei 24C den Grill anschmeißen kannst...

einer der Vorteile im Südwesten 





Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ab morgen; Montage bis Sa.

geltinger bucht .....mal wieder gucken wie da das essen schameckt;-))


----------



## elranchero (3. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ab morgen; Montage bis Sa.
> 
> geltinger bucht .....mal wieder gucken wie da das essen schameckt;-))


das ist nicht fair...da kannste ja auch noch Angeln...[emoji52]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## NoMono (5. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dorsch in Cornflakeskruste!!;-))


----------



## ollidaiwa (5. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

aus der Abteilung: Restblätterteigverarbeitung mit Musikuntermalung.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7-8sCLWwLk


----------



## Jose (5. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

den trööt hier können wir jetzt auch knicken. posts verschwinden wie würstchen vom grill.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (5. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> den trööt hier können wir jetzt auch knicken. posts verschwinden wie würstchen vom grill.



Zumindest wenn die Posts hier OT sind und sich um ein gesperrtes Mitglied drehen. Aber damit ist doch zu rechnen! Du warst doch lange genug Mod, um sowas eigentlich zu wissen!


----------



## elranchero (5. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Zumindest wenn die Posts hier OT sind und sich um ein gesperrtes Mitglied drehen. Aber damit ist doch zu rechnen! Du warst doch lange genug Mod, um sowas eigentlich zu wissen!


damit gehe ich leider ebenfalls nicht d’accord*...
hier sind Mitglieder unterwegs die sich vertrauensvoll austauschen oder ausgetauscht haben...

...ich hoffe das sich dieser Stil nicht fortsetzt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (5. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich gehe mal davon aus das meine Zeit nach diesem Post ebenfalls gekommen ist...

somit heute wie immer Filet mit Rosmarinkartoffeln und Salat heute kein Bild 

hatte Hunger [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Armadilloeggs und Nackensteak vom Grill, die waren aber schon verspeist.


----------



## elranchero (5. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Armadilloeggs und Nackensteak vom Grill, die waren aber schon verspeist.


testudo erklär mal bitte was das ist

sieht halt sehr nach iss mich aus [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (5. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Zumindest wenn die Posts hier OT sind  und sich um ein gesperrtes Mitglied drehen. Aber damit ist doch zu  rechnen! Du warst doch lange genug Mod, um sowas eigentlich zu  wissen!



oops, jetzt zwingst du mir eine antwort auf halb-mod-ebene auf, na denn. gabs früher nicht.


ich  war lange genug Mod, stimmt, so 10+ jahre, deshalb weiß ich auch, dass  eine user-frage nach dem warum&weshalb einer kollegen-sperrung  einfach stehen gelassen wurde, ebenfalls die diesbezügliche antwort.
community talks...

du bist ja in vielerlei hinsicht ganz jung hier, als mensch, als admin und überhaupt im AB.
und  da du mich so direkt persönlich ansprichst erlaube ich mir, dir und all  den Neuen unsicherheiten und ungeschicklichkeiten und, um Georg zu  zitieren, "unangemessenheiten" zuzubilligen.

da fänd ich es  eigentlich angebrachter, wenn du mir nicht mit "...solltest du  eigentlich wissen..." meinen "Sparghetti"-post einfach löscht.

_(MOD: Die letzten beiden Absätze habe ich gelöscht. Und eine Bitte an Christian und Jose: Macht das doch bitte per PN  - danke. Dass ein Hinweis erfolgen sollte, dass Beiträge aus welchem Grund auch immer gelöscht werden, sollte Standard sein)_


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> testudo erklär mal bitte was das ist
> 
> sieht halt sehr nach iss mich aus [emoji6]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk



Hackfleisch halb Rind halb Schwein würzig abgeschmeckt mit einer kräftigen BBQ Note um eine Jalapeno mit Chester gefüllt und das ganze mit Bacon umwickelt. Erst low and slow indirekt gegart, dann mit BBQ Sauce und Ahornsirup bestrichen und direkter Hitze weiter gegrillt.


----------



## Jose (5. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

also heute gibts "fake-schbädsle", Sparghettis.
fotto lohnt nicht.

und danke fürs verspätet essen, AB ist nicht unbedingt gesund :m


----------



## elranchero (5. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Hackfleisch halb Rind halb Schwein würzig abgeschmeckt mit einer kräftigen BBQ Note um eine Jalapeno mit Chester gefüllt und das ganze mit Bacon umwickelt. Erst low and slow indirekt gegart, dann mit BBQ Sauce und Ahornsirup bestrichen und direkter Hitze weiter gegrillt.


vielen Dank das hat Potential...
...hat sicher nicht geschmeckt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (5. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> also heute gibts "fake-schbädsle", Sparghettis.
> fotto lohnt nicht.
> 
> und danke fürs verspätet essen, AB ist nicht unbedingt gesund :m


bitteschön [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (5. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Hackfleisch halb Rind halb Schwein würzig abgeschmeckt mit einer kräftigen BBQ Note um eine Jalapeno mit Chester gefüllt und das ganze mit Bacon umwickelt. Erst low and slow indirekt gegart, dann mit BBQ Sauce und Ahornsirup bestrichen und direkter Hitze weiter gegrillt.



google - übersetz sagt mir "Armadillo"=Gürteltier

und dann die "eggs"...

und ich dachte, ich wär hier der einzig "strange", der mit kaninchenhunger und den knings...

Gürteltiereier#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> google - übersetz sagt mir "Armadillo"=Gürteltier
> 
> und dann die "eggs"...
> 
> ...



Die spinnen die Amis, Gürteltiere sind Säuger, die legen gar keine Eier#q 

Aber sie sehen ein wenig aus, wie das Gürteltier selbst.

Kanninchenhunger kann damit nicht einsetzen.#d


----------



## bombe20 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Zumindest wenn die Posts hier OT sind und sich um ein gesperrtes Mitglied drehen. Aber damit ist doch zu rechnen! Du warst doch lange genug Mod, um sowas eigentlich zu wissen!


in diesem thread war immer platz für ot, nebengespräche und küchenpsychologie. was versprecht ihr euch als neue betreiber von der zerschlagung der alten boardeigenen stukturen? habt ihr nicht, vor nicht allzu langer zeit darum gebeten, euch zeit zu geben um euch in das board einzuarbeiten?

@jose
danke. ich habe deine antwort heute nachmittag schon gelesen.


----------



## Jose (5. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

am ende des hindernislaufs, nicht am ende des regenbogens:

Sparghettis, endelische... #6


----------



## angler1996 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

he, das ist ne Mischung nach meinem Geschmack,
 Spagaties sind gespart|supergri und die Beilagen sehen gut aus, italienische Küche perfekt interpretiert
 fehlt nur der Schbegg#h


----------



## ralle (6. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gabs mal vor 2 Wochen 
Rinderfilet an Röstiwürfeln


----------



## elranchero (6. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wie immer,... aber heute mal von der Entstehung...bis zum Teller 

ist echt nicht mehr viel los hier 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hering 58 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> wie immer,... aber heute mal von der Entstehung...bis zum Teller
> 
> ist echt nicht mehr viel los hier
> Anhang anzeigen 266615
> ...



Sind alle am Essen?:m


----------



## elranchero (6. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Sind alle am Essen?:m


na klar...und gucken dabei 96:Werder 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zandertex (6. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ralle schrieb:


> gabs mal vor 2 Wochen
> Rinderfilet an Röstiwürfeln




du solltest deinen metzger wechseln,der hat dir rumpsteak als filet angedreht.


----------



## ralle (6. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ok - vielleicht war es das auch - habe ich nicht mehr so auf dem Schirm - oder wollte dicker auftragen   geschmeckt hats trotzdem.


----------



## zandertex (6. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das ist die hauptsache!:m


----------



## Jose (6. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

was ist da in der runden schüssel: kartoffelsalat?
wenn ja warm oder kalt?

was das fleisch angeht, egal ob oder ob: schmacht #6


----------



## ralle (6. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jetzt isser kalt  damals warm.

Glaub ich


----------



## silverfish (7. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern Abend -Rindfleischhunger !!
 Ab zu Netto -drei Pakete Beinscheiben , 500gr Rinderhack,
2 x 500 gr schieres Rind und als Vorspeise Thüringer Röstbratwurst. Alles in einer Grillpfanne gebrutzelt.
Drei Angelkumpels rinjehauen !:m
Danach mit paar Fl. Dornfelder Rose gespült . Man war das geil !!!

Der Osten rockt !!!

achso verjessen.Tomatensalat mit Mozzarella - und alles mit Blick aufs Wasser ,quasi hätte man ausm Fenster angeln können.


----------



## Steff-Peff (7. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Wildschweingulasch (eigentlich Frischling) aus dem DO.
Granatenmäßig !

Schönes WE noch #6

Gruß
Steff


----------



## pennfanatic (7. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Heute Wildschweingulasch (eigentlich Frischling) aus dem DO.
> Granatenmäßig !
> 
> Schönes WE noch #6
> ...


Was ist do?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das sieht richtig lecker aus ein dutch oven sollte ich mir auch mal zulegen#6

Heute Backfisch mit Mangold, war richtig gut, der Dorsch.


----------



## Steff-Peff (7. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Was ist do?



Dutch Oven


----------



## elranchero (7. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

gestern, kurz vorher, und nachher....[emoji16]
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (8. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Was ist do?



Hei,
schaust Du hier : 

https://www.google.de/search?q=was+...rome..69i57.9783j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

...ich selbst liebäugel mit so einem Teil schon sehr, sehr lange.
... das scheint einfach nur genial, geil, lecker... zu sein.

Lieben Gruss aus Berlin


----------



## Steff-Peff (8. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> ... das scheint einfach nur genial, geil, lecker... zu sein.



Hallo Bernd ... STIMMT


----------



## sprogoe (8. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das ist auch genial und lecker:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4688884&postcount=7501


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Reste Essen----aus dem tk-----------#h


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Teller-Bild


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Teller-Bild



Guten, sieht lecker aus#6


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da hab ich doch ein ..Danke und OT ist doch hier das Salz iner Suppe!!!

;-))

also nix Meer löschen.


----------



## elranchero (8. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ihr wisst ja was das für eine ferkelei ist...
	

		
			
		

		
	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (8. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Reste Essen----aus dem tk-----------#h


Rotkohl war fertig aus dem tk...?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (8. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Teller-Bild



Sehr lecker, aber für mich bitte ohne rotkohl.
Spitzkohl, wir sing, rosenkohl.....
Aber keinen rotkohl


----------



## ollidaiwa (9. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Spargelsuppe mit 2 x Spargel, kaltgeräuchertem Thunfisch und als Sahnehaube:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ImtsezbpqE

Musikuntermalung.


----------



## ollidaiwa (9. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und als Hauptspeise:

Gratinierter Spargel mit Sesamkartoffeln und Räucherthunfisch von Aldi.

Passt gut zusammen und der Thunfisch schmeckt annähernd wie Schinken.
Der Hersteller sollte allerdings auch Folie zwischen die einzelnen Thunfischscheiben legen, da man sie nicht mehr auseinander bekommt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dldbp4E24gE


----------



## Franky (9. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich freue mich nachher auf gegrilltes Bauchfleisch aus der Dünnung vom Rind...  Dazu Bulgursalat.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> und als Hauptspeise:
> 
> Gratinierter Spargel mit Sesamkartoffeln und Räucherthunfisch von Aldi.
> 
> ...



Interessante Kombi und sieht wirklich lecker aus.

@Franky: Gut das man heute die Dünnung nicht mehr nur noch für die Wurst oder Suppe hernimmt. Ein wirklich leckeres, aromatisches Stück.

Wir grillen  heute auch, das Wetter tut aber auch gut.


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Montag ist Schontag ;-)) kein bock auf arbeiten.

ich schmeiß auch den Grill an:vik:


----------



## Kotzi (9. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das Wetter passt, gabs bei uns auch gestern. Allerdings ein Stück Rindernacken.

Nur das fertige Kräuterbaguette ekelt mich immer an, irgendwer bringt das immer mit (oder die Freundin kaufts). Dabei ist n bisschen Kräuterbutter in ein minimal höherwertiges Baguette schmieren auch nicht so viel mehr arbeit, dafür 100 mal leckerer.

Mag das irgendwer wirklich oder gibts das halt so dabei?


----------



## BallerNacken (9. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich mache immer selber Kräuterbutter. Die ist super simpel und extrem lecker. Dazu dann am liebsten ein Ciabatta vom Bäcker gegenüber. :m


----------



## elranchero (9. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



BallerNacken schrieb:


> Ich mache immer selber Kräuterbutter. Die ist super simpel und extrem lecker. Dazu dann am liebsten ein Ciabatta vom Bäcker gegenüber. :m


ihr redet jetzt nicht wirklich über die Herstellung von Kräuterbutter...das haut doch jeder nebenbei so raus...oder 

...duck und weg [emoji10]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lecker war es, die über gebliebenen Zuckerschoten und etwas Lauch kurz durchgeschwenkt, Nackensteak,Pilz 
mit gekaufter Knoblauchbutter und Grillkäse.


----------



## angler1996 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das sieht sehr lecker aus und war es bestimmt auch,
 nur dieser Grillkäse , vielleicht gibt es verschiedene Sorten?
 Hatte mal welchen der war irgendwie gummiartig
 seitdem kommt da Camembert ( und wenn es Rügener ist) dazu#h


----------



## ollidaiwa (9. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ja, bitte Informationen zum Grillkäse!

*
Ollis Kräuterknoblauchbutterrezept mit getr. Tomaten*

Pkg. Butter
5 - 6 Zehen Knoblauch
Dill, Petersillie, Schnittlauch oder auch andere Kräuter
gehackte getr. Tomaten
etwas Zitronensaft
Salz, Pfeffer


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der Grillkäse ist ein fertig gekaufter, von dem Hersteller, der mal Trikotsponsor beim VFB war ;-).

Aber, wer Lust hat kann sich den Grillkäse auch selbst machen aus dem Schnittkäse seiner Wahl.

Dazu wird der Käse vakuumiert und  durcherhitzt. Durch das erhitzen denaturiert sein Eiweiß.

Vor dem Einschweißen kann der Käse nach Geschmack gewürzt werden.

Der selbstgemachte Käse bleibt hinsichtlich seines Ursprungs erkennbar, aber er quietscht dann auch, das hängt mit der Veränderung des Eiweißes zusammen.


----------



## angler1996 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke, wird ich mal probieren|wavey:


----------



## daci7 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Grillkäse muss quietschen!

Tomatenbutter ist auch geil.
- Packung Butter
- 2 Zehen Knofi 
- eine Tube Tomatenmark
- Schnittlauch und Petersilie gehackt
- 1-2 Löffel Worcestershire Soße
- Prise Salz
Schnell durchmengen und ziehen lassen - keine 5min Arbeit.
#6


----------



## Kotzi (9. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ elranchero

Nein ich redete nicht über die Herstellung von Kräuterbutter sondern davon dass diese mmn komplett verzichtbaren Kräuterbaguettes ja gerne gekauft werden und ob diese wirklich gemocht werden oder halt einfach dabei gegessen werden.


----------



## ollidaiwa (11. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

*Ollis kulinarische Weltreise

*Heute: Griechenland.

mit Schafskäse überbackene, gefüllte Zucchini mit mediteranem, gebratenem Gemüse "an" (in Gedenken an Rheinspezie) Bratkartoffeln.

Wer möchte, kann sich eins der Bilder gerne als Dektophintergrund speichern!


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab heute mal wieder voll Bock auf Hot Dog
lange nicht gehabt

Griechisch kochen mache ich schon seit 12Jahren und es wird langsam lecker;-))

Für Dich Olli  ---  versuche mal ein Fava zu kochen-----ist bestimmt Euer Geschmack.

#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Spargel satt mit etwas gebräunter Butter.

Und Nobbi, was machen die heißen Hunde?


----------



## Hering 58 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nobbi, mit Hamburger Jungs?


----------



## Hering 58 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Heute Spargel satt mit etwas gebräunter Butter.
> 
> Und Nobbi, was machen die heißen Hunde?



Könnte mir jetzt auch Schmecken.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Nobbi, mit Hamburger Jungs?



datt war nix mit die----die haut war zu lederich;-))

heiße Hunde mit kleine wiener -----von der Hand in Mund.


----------



## Hering 58 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> datt war nix mit die----die haut war zu lederich;-))
> 
> heiße Hunde mit kleine wiener -----von der Hand in Mund.



Lecker.#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Würde ich auch noch ein, zwei naschen.


----------



## Franky (12. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gibts "kleines Stielkotelett" mit Drillinge und "Bayerisch Kraut" - viel Zwiebel, Speck, Kohl und Kümmel! :m

Einmal das passende Tellerbild nachgereicht... :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

oooo   ja franky ich mag Kotelett lecker#6

hab da noch ein Rezept was am weckend los geht #h

Gefülltes Kotelett mit Rucola-Pesto 


In doppelter Menge zubereitet ergibt der Rucola-Pesto auch eine würzige Teigwarensauce; in diesem Fall 2-3 Esslöffel Teigwarenkochwasser zugeben, bevor man die Teigwaren mit dem Pesto mischt.  



Rucola- Pesto  60 g Rucola  30 g Pinienkerne  Salz, schwarzer Pfeffer  1/2 dl Olivenöl  60 g geriebener Parmesan oder Sbrinz  
 Fleisch  4 Kalbs- oder Schweinskoteletts  2 Knoblauchzehen  2 Rosmarinzweige  4-5 EL Olivenöl  Salz, Pfeffer aus der Mühle  1/2  dl Noilly Prat  1 dl Weisswein  11/2 dl Rahm  



1. Für den Pesto den Rucola waschen, gut abtropfen lassen und in Streifen schneiden.  2. Pinienkerne in einer trockenen Pfanne ohne Fettzusatz leicht rösten.  3. Rucola, Pinienkerne, wenig Salz und Olivenöl im Cutter oder in einem hohen Becher mit dem Mixstab pürieren. Den Käse untermischen. Mit Pfeffer abschmecken.  4. In jedes Kotelett eine tiefe Tasche schneiden. Mit Pesto füllen. Mit Zahnstochern verschliessen oder mit Küchenfaden zunähen. Die Fettränder der Koteletts einschneiden.  5. Den Knoblauch schälen und in Scheibchen schneiden. Die Rosmarinnadeln von den Zweigen streifen und hacken. Beides mit Olivenöl in eine Schüssel geben und mit etwas Pfeffer würzen. Die Koteletts hineingeben. Kurz ziehen lassen.  6. Eine Bratpfanne leer erhitzen. Die Koteletts beidseitig salzen. Kurz kräftig anbraten, dann während 8-10 Minuten bei milder Hitze fertig braten. Warm stellen.  7. Restliche Marinade mit Knoblauch und Rosmarin zum Bratensatz geben. Mit Noilly Prat und Weisswein ablöschen und auf 3-4 Esslöffel einkochen lassen. Dann den Rahm beifugen und alles noch so lange reduzieren, bis die Sauce leicht bindet. Mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken. Über die warmen Koteletts geben.


----------



## elranchero (12. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> oooo   ja franky ich mag Kotelett lecker#6
> 
> hab da noch ein Rezept was am weckend los geht #h
> 
> ...


nobbi vom Papier her...Profi like...

wenn das rauskommt wie es sich im Kopf zusammen kocht perfekt...

der französische Wermut muss[emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Noilly Prat.....

zweimalweißwein;-)))


----------



## elranchero (12. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Noilly Prat.....
> 
> zweimalweißwein;-)))


na sag ich doch [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ollidaiwa (13. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute in Ollis kulinarischer Weltreise:

*Italienisch*

ohne große Muße.
Nicht mein Tag.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyZuzYtXTnI


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Deine Weltreise , 

ist lecker#6
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rHCa6-nq3I


----------



## Hering 58 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Deine Weltreise ,
> 
> ist lecker#6
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rHCa6-nq3I



Adriano Celentano Una Festa Sui Prati #6#6#6


----------



## ollidaiwa (14. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

*Kulinarische Weltreise:*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpXeahpWZgI


----------



## ollidaiwa (14. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

*Kulinarische Weltreise*

weltfremd aber gut genährt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gF2kl7K-sP0


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute mal spontan:m Senf Eier


----------



## Hering 58 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Heute mal spontan:m Senf Eier



O ja Senf Eier,Lecker.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

tellerbild kommt noch !


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Senf Ei al la nobbi


----------



## banzinator (14. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kapern Zwiebeln Bautzner und das in eine Béchamel ?
Muss ich auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Steff-Peff (14. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Senf Ei al la nobbi



Hi Nobbi,
schätze, das könnte mir schmecken !
Cheers
Steff


----------



## ollidaiwa (14. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wieder ein Abstecher nach Frankreich:

Rosenkohlquiche


----------



## elranchero (14. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> wieder ein Abstecher nach Frankreich:
> 
> Rosenkohlquiche


und noch ein Abstecher nach Frankreich...

tarte flambee, aber ganz spontan 





Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (14. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ach so...natürlich mit Schebbbeeegggggg

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (14. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> wieder ein Abstecher nach Frankreich:
> 
> Rosenkohlquiche


olli  die Quiche sieht gut aus...[emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (14. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

kommt wirklich nicht mehr viel hierl...[emoji17]

Männer wasn los???

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nur gegrillt, nix spektakuläres, aber die französischen Speisen sehen ganz hervorragend aus.

@was unterschedet de Tarte flambee  vom Elsäßer Flammkuchen (sabber) und hast du den auf dem Stein gebacken? Ofen Grill?

Wenn nun Nobbis Eier in Senfsoße zu Oeufs durs en sauce moutarde et pommes de terre machen haben wir hier einen ganz schöne Bistro zusammen.

Bon Appetit


----------



## elranchero (14. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Nur gegrillt, nix spektakuläres, aber die französischen Speisen sehen ganz hervorragend aus.
> 
> @was unterschedet de Tarte flambee  vom Elsäßer Flammkuchen (sabber) und hast du den auf dem Stein gebacken? Ofen Grill?
> 
> ...


ist das gleiche siehe hier 

und zum wie stein auf Grill...
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (14. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Nur gegrillt, nix spektakuläres, aber die französischen Speisen sehen ganz hervorragend aus.
> 
> @was unterschedet de Tarte flambee  vom Elsäßer Flammkuchen (sabber) und hast du den auf dem Stein gebacken? Ofen Grill?
> 
> ...


 Oeufs durs en sauce moutarde et pommes de terre

gib dem Kind einen Namen du kannst 13,90 nehmen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (14. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wer ist von euch in diesem Thema hier eigentlich auf FB unterwegs....
wahrscheinlich alle...

bitte antworten ist mir wichtig ...Danke 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Warum fragst du?

Ja aber kein ernsthafter Account, lediglich meine Hundedame hat sich mal in einer unbeaufschtigten Stunde angemeldet und ich nutze den Zugang manchmal, sie kommt mit der Tastatur nicht klar.


----------



## elranchero (14. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Warum fragst du?
> 
> Ja aber kein ernsthafter Account, lediglich meine Hundedame hat sich mal in einer unbeaufschtigten Stunde angemeldet und ich nutze den Zugang manchmal, sie kommt mit der Tastatur nicht klar.


weil der harte Kern jetzt wohl auf FB postet 
...ich habe es nur gehört [emoji10]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja das stimmt, da sind einige, aber Facebook geht mir gelinde auf den ......

Keine vernünftigen Strukturen um irgend eine Info zu suchen.

Aber Thomas hat seinen Kochfaden hier


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute einfach nur...............................mini -schnitzel#h


----------



## bombe20 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

zum abendbrot gibt es nachher königsberger klopse.


----------



## ollidaiwa (15. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rs6Y0OVvb1E


----------



## Hering 58 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> heute einfach nur...............................mini -schnitzel#h



Machst du Diät?


----------



## pennfanatic (15. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> heute einfach nur...............................mini -schnitzel#h



Schweineschitzel?


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Banane;-))


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Schweineschitzel?



hähnchenbrustfilets.

|wavey:


----------



## pennfanatic (15. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und in der schüssel? Salat?
Machst du wirklich Diät?


----------



## Andal (15. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute ist auf den Diabetes geschizzen ... heute gibts Spaghetti Bolognese ... und einen Schuss Insulin mehr.


----------



## pennfanatic (15. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lass es dir schmecken


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ein lecker Andal

@penny was gabs bei dir#h


----------



## pennfanatic (15. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schweineschnitzel


----------



## Hering 58 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Heute ist auf den Diabetes geschizzen ... heute gibts Spaghetti Bolognese ... und einen Schuss Insulin mehr.



Auch Lecker.#6


----------



## ollidaiwa (16. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich bin für Euch wieder einmal weit gereist um die *

kulinarische Weltreise

*weiter zu verfolgen.

Heute: ein Barmbeker Nationalgericht*.

*mit gerösteter Paprika, Basilikum und Frischkäse gefülltes und ausnahmsweise (trotz Diät) und in Gedenken an Thomas Cholesterinspiegel, mit Speck umwickeltes 
Schweinefilet.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=putgZRInons


----------



## elranchero (16. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

habe mal die Forellen von Sonntag  für ein rendezvous mit dem Kartoffelsalat vorbereitet [emoji3]
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hering 58 (16. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> ich bin für Euch wieder einmal weit gereist um die *
> 
> kuliarische Weltreise
> 
> ...



Nichts schlecht und Mitten In Barmbek :vik:


----------



## Hering 58 (16. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> habe mal die Forellen von Sonntag  für ein rendezvous mit dem Kartoffelsalat vorbereitet [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du selbst Geräuchert?#6


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (17. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> habe mal die Forellen von Sonntag  für ein rendezvous mit dem Kartoffelsalat vorbereitet [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hei, 
hast Du die liegend geräuchert ?? Tisch-Räucherofen ??
die sehen auf jeden Fall sehr lecker aus #6
Hungrige Grüsse


----------



## elranchero (17. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ja genau Tischräucherofen, aber  das Ergebnis ist dafür gelungen denke ich...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf (17. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Endlich mal wieder zum Kochen gekommen, es gab Dorsch-Kapern-Paprika-Tomaten-Lasagne. Köstlich!


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auch ne Lasagne...


----------



## elranchero (17. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Auch ne Lasagne...


keine Lasagne...




Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> keine Lasagne...
> Anhang anzeigen 266926
> Anhang anzeigen 266927
> 
> ...


Aber auch sehr sehenswert!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Noch mehr Fleisch!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (17. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jetzt brauchen wir noch schhhbeeeggg...also wer will[emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (17. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Noch mehr Fleisch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gefällt mir auch...danke für das Foto 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (18. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> ja genau Tischräucherofen, aber  das Ergebnis ist dafür gelungen denke ich...



 #6 sehr gelungen, die sehen richtig gut aus.
hab auch son Ding, aber immer wieder Probleme mit der Temperatur. Hab da schon Makrelen geräuchert, die letztlich aussahen wie Aliens, alle male super lecker, aber die Optik #d
Hab bei den Brennern sowohl Paste als auch Spiritus durch, beides nicht so optimal.
Komm, sei lieb, verrate mir den Trick ;+

Sorry, war wohl mal vom Thema weg....Also schnell zurück...
... Deine "keine Lasagne"...
sieht ja wohl sehr lecker aus  ...


----------



## elranchero (18. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> #6 sehr gelungen, die sehen richtig gut aus.
> hab auch son Ding, aber immer wieder Probleme mit der Temperatur. Hab da schon Makrelen geräuchert, die letztlich aussahen wie Aliens, alle male super lecker, aber die Optik #d
> Hab bei den Brennern sowohl Paste als auch Spiritus durch, beides nicht so optimal.
> Komm, sei lieb, verrate mir den Trick ;+
> ...


das Produkt muss absolut trocken sein...Temperatur zwischen 70 und 80 Grad...räucherzeit 30 bis 40 Minuten...nach den ersten 5 bis 10 Minuten rauchabzug komplett schließen...wie Du siehst kein hexenwerk [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ollidaiwa (18. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lasagne wird demnächst gemacht. Ev. Gemüselasagne. Gute Anregung!

Jetzt aber hier rechtzeitig zum Sommerbeginn (es handelt sich übrigens nur um Hexenwerk!): 

Kräuterlimo.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (19. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



elranchero schrieb:


> das Produkt muss absolut trocken sein..



|kopfkrat da sollte ich wohl mal ansetzen..., werde mal mit mehr Zeit und Geduld das Ganze probieren.
Hab Dank #6


----------



## ollidaiwa (19. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

*kulinarische Weltreise
*
Heute: Italien

Vorbereitung für eine Gemüselasagne*.

*Das Backspray gabs bei Aldi zum halben Preis und ich wollte es nur mal ausprobieren. 
Eigentlich überflüssig.


----------



## elranchero (19. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> |kopfkrat da sollte ich wohl mal ansetzen..., werde mal mit mehr Zeit und Geduld das Ganze probieren.
> Hab Dank #6


schön dass ich helfen konnte...ich hatte die Fische nach dem abspülen der lake 1 Stunde im freien hängen, die Haut wird dann pergament artig...dann ist es richtig 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ollidaiwa (19. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gemüselasagne die 2.


----------



## ollidaiwa (19. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kräuterlimo fertig


----------



## Franky (19. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gabs wieder mal scharfe Spaghetti mit Ganöln... Immer wieder legger und ruckzuck gemacht. Zumindest ist die Gegend hier auch wieder für 1 - 2 Tage Vampir- und Hexenfrei :m


----------



## bombe20 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Kräuterlimo fertig


Wie lange ist die Limonade haltbar? Ich denke meine nächste Kiste Bier wird Flaschen mit Bügelverschluss haben?


----------



## ollidaiwa (19. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich hab Hollunderblütensirup noch vom Mai 2017 stehen. Die sind einwandfrei.


----------



## Jose (20. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich koch immer noch, poste aber woanders. PN #6


----------



## Franky (20. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bierkännschicken...
Konnt man essen


----------



## ollidaiwa (21. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

fürs Grillen vorbereitet.

Gefüllte Hühnerbrüste und Paprika - Tomatensalat mit roten Zwiebeln und Schakskäse.

Die Brüste sind annähernd durchgebraten und werden auf dem Grill nur noch kurz übergeknuspert.
Mal ein Versuch mit einem Grillthermometer vom Flohmarkt.


----------



## banzinator (21. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Lachs und warmes Gurkengemüse.


----------



## silverfish (22. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich koch immer noch, poste aber woanders. PN #6



Geht mir auch so ! 

Ohne Thomas Alles doof !

Die Kning ausm Netto warn net schläsch !


----------



## pennfanatic (22. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich koch immer noch, poste aber woanders. PN #6



Gib mir bitte auch die Pn.
Aber ich bin nicht bei facebook......
Gruss bert


----------



## Kochtopf (22. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wozu ne PN? Ihr habt ne FB Gruppe als Gegenangebot aufgemacht. Warum sich dann hier dennoch rumgetrieben und im Falle chosees auch rumgemoppert wird wie zu Thomas' Zeiten erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## pennfanatic (22. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Facebook?
Wie lange noch?


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

die letzte Woche war nur reste-essen.

Wochen-ende der grill.

heute ein chefsalt:vik:

und noch büllders


----------



## Hering 58 (22. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> die letzte Woche war nur reste-essen.
> 
> Wochen-ende der grill.
> 
> ...



Du Lebst ABBA auch Gesund?:q


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ja ja abba kein hering fang ,wegen arbeit.

die kundschaft war zufrieden und ich hab den salat;-))


----------



## u-see fischer (22. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute wird auch noch mal gegrillt, die ersten Gewitter sind durch, zur Zeit scheint die Sonne wieder.


----------



## Bobster (22. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

*Coregonus*

aus der Lister von heute Nachmittag 


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coregonus


----------



## ollidaiwa (26. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Forelle geräuchert (nach elranchero) mit Spargel und kleinen Kartoffeln.

Die Forelle über Nacht in 5 prozentiger Salzlösung durchziehen lassen.
Abspülen, trocknen, ca. 30 min. räuchern, anrichten.


----------



## Hering 58 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht gut aus,Mahlzeit.#h


----------



## ollidaiwa (26. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Alternative für Nichtfischesser


----------



## ollidaiwa (26. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Alternative für Vegetarier:


----------



## ollidaiwa (26. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Alternative für Nichtfisch-, Fleisch- und Spargelesser.


----------



## ollidaiwa (26. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Alternative für Abnehmer:


----------



## Hering 58 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

|muahah::q:q:m


----------



## ollidaiwa (26. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Alternative für Hungrige:


----------



## Hering 58 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@ollidaiwa,du haust ja gutes Essen raus.Nehme ich:Alternative für Hungrige #6


----------



## Franky (26. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Boah... Spanargel könnt ich heute auch wieder  :q Aber nicht JETZT. Hab den 5Guys-Burger-Laden an der Frankfurter Hauptwache ausprobiert. Satt, aber enttäuscht. Die Burger in den Staaten schmecken bei denen dort besser!!! Und das nicht wegen des sogenannten "Urlaubsfeelings".  Auch 2 Kollegen, von denen einer den Laden kannte, waren nicht "begeistert". Da gibts hier bessere!


----------



## ollidaiwa (26. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Portion für Hungrige ist leider aus!


----------



## elranchero (26. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Forelle geräuchert (nach elranchero) mit Spargel und kleinen Kartoffeln.
> 
> Die Forelle über Nacht in 5 prozentiger Salzlösung durchziehen lassen.
> Abspülen, trocknen, ca. 30 min. räuchern, anrichten.


super Olli top geworden [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die letzten zwei Tage  mein Schweine-Steak-Topf

Heute mal ein Filet Wellington mit Schweinefilet-Art.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mein Filet Wellington ist eingepackt im Blätterteig:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> mein Filet Wellington ist eingepackt im Blätterteig:m



Nobbi, du hast echt einen am Schlappen und das meine ich aufrichtig positiv.#6#6

Lasst es euch schmecken.


----------



## ollidaiwa (29. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

astrein!


----------



## Hering 58 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Die Portion für Hungrige ist leider aus!



Kann ich ja vorbestellen.:m


----------



## Hering 58 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> mein Filet Wellington ist eingepackt im Blätterteig:m



Sogar beim Essen denkt Nobbi ans Angeln.#6


----------



## Steff-Peff (29. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern mal wieder Schichtfleisch aus dem DO |rolleyes

Gutes kann so einfach sein.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (29. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Meerforelle vom letzen Wochenende mit Naturreis und Gurkensalat. Der Fisch erhielt nur Zitronenpfeffer und etwas Salz. Dann kurz in Kräuterbutter bei niedriger Hitze gebraten und ab auf den Teller. Mahlzeit#6


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mahlzeit Jungs !

mein anschnitt - in bilders.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hatte Heute noch ein Brathändel im TK..............und mit alles beschmissen was die Küche her-gibt....abba ein guck:m


----------



## sprogoe (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fast schon vegan, Nobbi.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## ollidaiwa (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Salat vom grünen- und weißem Spargel mit Tomate Concasse, Feldsalat, Paprika, Ei und Schinken.
In Essig - Öl angemacht.


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auch Lecker.


----------



## ollidaiwa (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fangfrischer, Weissenhäuser Plattfisch mit Speckstippe (in Gedenken) und Kartoffelsalat nach Hausmannsart.

nobbi, es ist sehr ruhig hier geworden.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ja Olli..........büschen ruhiger ist es geworden.

aber Deine Plattfische sind mal wieder was für Leckeres gekocht#6

ich schneide die Plattfischen am Rand noch ein bischen mehr weg...so ca.2cm

Guten Appetit


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*






Das Todesstern Gewürzei kurz vorm Tauchgang


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute noch-mal die Reste von gestern. also nix dolles

Grill ist on #h


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Heute noch-mal die Reste von gestern. also nix dolles
> 
> Grill ist on #h



Da krieg ich glatt Hunger.#6


----------



## daci7 (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das Todesstern Gewürzei kurz vorm Tauchgang


Uhhh - was taucht denn da unten drinne?


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rinderzunge, gibt es morgen mit Toffeln, Spargel, hollandaise und meerrettichsoß.
Die Zunge habe ich, sehr zur Freude des Hundes, gerade abgezogen, morgen wird dann die Rinderbrust für die Damen im Sud gekocht, dann wird aus einem Teil Spargelcremesuppe aus den Spargelabschnitten und -schalen als Vorspeise, in einem Teil werden die Kartoffeln gekocht und aus dem Rest wird Soße. So eine Brühe ist zu schade zum wegkippen!
Ansonsten ist noch grüner Feldsalat und Vanille Sahnegrießpudding als Nachtisch in der Pipeline


----------



## daci7 (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sachste noch kurz wo die Party steigt? |rolleyes


----------



## Jose (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

[Edit Mod - Schleichwerbung]


----------



## elranchero (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

[Edit Mod - Schleichwerbung]


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

[Edit Mod - OT wegen editierten Vor-Postings]


----------



## ollidaiwa (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Substitut!
Kenn ich!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtVOhqarpVo


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und wir schaffen auch noch die eine mille Hits und Klicks.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Pulverkoch hört sich nach Crack-Küche an! Ansonsten darfst du auch für mich kochen, her Kochpott. Leider kann ich diesen Thread nicht bereichern, es sei ihr wollt lachen, denn genauso amüsant sind meine Gerichte. :q


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Pulverkoch hört sich nach Crack-Küche an! Ansonsten darfst du auch für mich kochen, her Kochpott. Leider kann ich diesen Thread nicht bereichern, es sei ihr wollt lachen, denn genauso amüsant sind meine Gerichte. :q


An Nackenkotelett mit Beinscheibengarnitur ist nix verwerflich!

*ed*
Für mich klingt Pulverkoch nach Tütensuppe. Dann lieber Drogen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kochen ist einfach nicht drin. Mir fehlt dafür die Muße und Zeit. Ich finde aber, das jene, die es Können, echte Künstler sind. Hut ab, wer aus dem Wirrwarr des Einkaufkorbs die Zungen dieser Welt begeistert.

Und was ist nen Nackenkotlett? |supergri



> *ed*
> Für mich klingt Pulverkoch nach Tütensuppe. Dann lieber Drogen!



Vielleicht wurde ja die Magie des Kochens mit Maggi verwechselt? Who knows?!


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das ist ein Kotelett aus dem Schwinnenacken  und bei dem Aufwand  den du für die Fische betreibst ist es eher eine Motivations- denn eine Könnensfrage #6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nö. Ich bin nicht in der Lage zu Kochen. Ich Fresse. Egal was, Hauptsache geht rein und passt. Ich bin da eher so der Typ Döbel.


----------



## ollidaiwa (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

schon wieder italienische Woche:

Antipastateller


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht super aus Olli!


----------



## elranchero (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> schon wieder italienische Woche:
> 
> Antipastateller


super perfekt [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ollidaiwa (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke für die .............


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was gibt es als Hauptgericht? Ich meine der Antipastiteller ist was zum schnucken und geschnuckt ist noch nichts gegessen...


----------



## ollidaiwa (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

deswegen als 2. Gang: Barmbeker Bauernfrühstück.


----------



## Hering 58 (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich bin zwar kein Barmbeker ,aber Essen würde ich es auch.:m


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute ein lecker 
Nudelauflauf


Pastitsio


----------



## ollidaiwa (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

etwas umgetextet: Obstsalat zum Frühstück.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FH8lu5OYdpk


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schweinegulasch


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht jut aus, Nobby!
Bei mir heute Kaminfeuertopf aus der Dose


----------



## bombe20 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und das griffbrett könnte auch mal eine reinigung und etwas pflege vertragen.


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Schweinegulasch



Sieht gut aus ,Nobbi.


----------



## ollidaiwa (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Antipastiplatten aus der italienischen Woche.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Olli |schild-g#g

bei uns heute Rest Schweinegulasch , am zweiten Tag meist mit Nudel.


----------



## ollidaiwa (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke Dir!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98ThUqGSfEI


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Olli, das  sieht wirklich lecker aus. Macht ihr solche Sachen auch selber, oder Kauft ihr die ein?

Gegrillte Champignons haben wir auch schon mal selbst gemacht, weil sie sich auch gut ein paar Tage halten, aber an Cukkini zum Beispiel habe ich mich als Antipasti noch nicht heran getraut, nicht zu letzt, weil sich für uns (2 Personen) größere Portionen nicht lohnen und nur 3-4 Röllchen machen, wäre mir der Aufwand zu groß.


----------



## ollidaiwa (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

etwas, wie die gefüllten Weinblätter sind gekauft.
Die Zucchini sind nicht so wild zu machen und schmecken klasse.


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern und Heute ein Pfannengyros

und 

für Steff- Peff  ein|schild-g#g

Morgen ist der Dutsch Oven voll mit Schichtfleisch.


#h


----------



## Hering 58 (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht wieder gut aus,Nobbi


----------



## Hering 58 (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Gestern und Heute ein Pfannengyros
> 
> und
> 
> ...



@ Steff- Peff. Alles Gute zum Geburtstag #6


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo Nobbi und Hartmut,
Dankeschön 
Gruß
Steff


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Der Dutch Oven is on.


----------



## Steff-Peff (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mmmmhhhhh:m  Schichtfleisch ? 



Ess ich heute auch. Hab das letzte mal ne Portion übrig gehabt und eingefroren. Gibt´s heute abend #6


Gruß
Steff


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bei dem Geruch aufer Terrasse bekommste ein Vegetarier wieder zum Fleisch fressen;-)))

Ja .


----------



## bombe20 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Spargel auf einem Schinkenbett mit Champions und Kartoffeln im Bratschlauch wandern gleich in den Ofen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wir haben heute Cevapcici gegrillt und dazu ein Grillgemüse und Käse, der hat es nicht auf das Foto geschafft.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Abend haben wir uns ein rotes Curry mit Huhn und Gemüse. War sehr lecker.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und schon wieder Reis#q


----------



## Fruehling (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn die Reisgerichte nur halb so gut schmecken, wie sie aussehen, freue ich mich über die Rezepte, Frank!


Gerne auch per WhatsApp, Danke vorab...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Wenn die Reisgerichte nur halb so gut schmecken, wie sie aussehen, freue ich mich über die Rezepte, Frank!
> 
> 
> Gerne auch per WhatsApp, Danke vorab...



Moin Stephan.

Das ist ganz einfach gemacht.

Gestern war es ein rotes Curry, dazu gibt es die Paste fertig zu kaufen.

Erst Hähnchen in kleine Stücke geschnitten im Wok anbraten. Dann Gemüse Nach Geschmack hinzufügen, die die etwas länger garen zuerst, die die weniger Zeit brauchen zuletzt.

Wir hatten im Curry:  Zwiebeln,Knoblauch, Frühlingszwiebeln, Paprika, Zucchini, Spargel hinzugeben, Es geht auch im Topf, aber im Wok baucht so ein Essen keine 15 min..

Wenn das Gemüse gut ist, die Currypaste und Kokosmilch hinzufügen, ggf. mit Fischsauce abschmecken.

Heute hatten wir quasi bis auf den Spargel die gleichen Gemüse und auch wieder musste ein Hähnchen seine Brust hergeben.

Zuerst etwas Knoblauch in etwas Ölbräunen, dann entnehmen bevor es schwarz wird.Nun nacheinander erst das Hähnchen und die Zwiebeln und dann im Anschluss die Gemüse anbraten. So das sie noch schön bissfest sind. Dann das Fleisch wieder zufügen und mit etwas Sake ablöschen und dann mit einer leckeren Sojasoße abschmecken. Wir hatten ein Ketjab manis.

#6


----------



## Fruehling (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Merci vielmals! #6

Nehmt Ihr Sesamöl dazu? Wenn Ja, welches?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wir haben ein Sesamöl, aus geröstetem Sesam da, aber diesmal nicht verwendet.


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

der US-frz. koch, küchenchroniker und coolster weltreisender allesfresser aller zeiten, Anthony Bourdain, grösste klappe mit dem echtesten rock'n'roll hinterm herd, hat sich heute in Kaysersberg bei Colmar das leben genommen.
ich kann das gar nicht glauben. nicht er. 

Tony, wenn du jetzt die Ramones bekochst, lasst es krachen. miss you.


----------



## silverfish (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das erschüttert mich auch sehr ! Habe seine Sendungen immer inhaliert . 
Mich immer gewundert ,wie man so viel essen kann ohne adipööös zu werden .

Mach et joot Tony !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Für mich ein Mensch, der weltoffenen, neugierig war, ein Mensch, der Türen in fremde Welten und .Küchen öffneten seine Zuschauer anstecken konnte.

Im gegensätzliche zu manch anderem Koch,  der sich immer wieder  auf gesundheitliche Werte der Ernährung  bezieht reichte es ihm, wenn es gut schmeckte.

Hier ein guter Nachruf.

Der linken funktioniert nixht,  daher hier nochmal. 

https://www.zeit.de/zeit-magazin/essen-trinken/2018-06/anthony-bourdain-koch-usa-nachruf


----------



## Zander Jonny (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gab es Barsch mit Gemüse und Reis


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Heute gab es Barsch mit Gemüse und Reis



Der Zander  Jonny  kann auch Barsch, sieht sehr lecker aus.#6


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Der Zander  Jonny  kann auch Barsch, sieht sehr lecker aus.#6



Ein Zander ist ja eigentlich auch  nur ein Barsch


----------



## ollidaiwa (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Grünes ist ja soooo gesund!!


Tortellinispargelbrokolisalat mit Tomate und Ei.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das sieht super aus, und was gab es dazu? 

Spaß bei Seite, ich wünschte ich könnte mir meine Verfressenheit abgewöhnen en, aber bei so einer Mahlzeit müsste ich mich von waidleuten fernhalten.

Sie könnten meinen knurrenden Magen mit einem missmutigen  Meister Petz verwechseln.


----------



## LOCHI (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Zander Filet, paniert, ganz einfach und Sau lecker!


----------



## LOCHI (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Und heute geb es frischen Barsch #6


----------



## Justsu (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gab's am Sonntag nach dem Spiel Beer Butt Chicken... 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Ronja41 (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich esse meinen Lachsfisch immer ganz normal mit Mayo und Zitrone, sehr lecker |wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wir haben Champions, Spargel, Kapern und etwas Schweinefilet zu einem Ragout gekocht. Mit  Reis.  War lecker, aber das original.mit Hühnchen ist besser.


----------



## ralle (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Wir Champions, Spargel, Kapern und etwas Schweinefilet zu einem Ragout gekocht. Mit  Reis.  War lecker, aber das original.mit Hühnchen ist besser.



Ich glaube, das würde mir schmecken.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Königsberger  Klopse mit Kapern, lecker


----------



## ralle (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Genau mein Ding  --- könnte ich jetzt direkt essen.

Ich nehme seit längerer Zeit immer Kapernäpfel, schneide die klein (esse ich auch so) und gebe die dazu. Finde hat einen besseren intensiveren Geschmack.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ralle schrieb:


> Genau mein Ding  --- könnte ich jetzt direkt essen.



Eine Portion wäre noch da ;-)


----------



## u-see fischer (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gab es Rippchen und Krustenbraten aus dem Smoker.
 Nach 5 Stunden fiel das Fleisch so von den Knochen.
 Da unser Besuch recht hungrig war, gibt es leider kein Tellerbild. #d


----------



## ralle (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht ja oberlecker aus !!

Werde mal anregen, das ab 20 Uhr dieses Forum geschlossen wird.  Ne - was bekomme ich hier für einen Hunger


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Home made Pizza aus dem Kugelgrill :k


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Radler-Eis :m
Kannen im froster vergessen, kurz vorm platzen rausgeholt und notgedrungen mit zimmerwarmen Zitronensprudel verflüssigt 

@Steff: sehr sehr lecki! Mit sauce hollandaise, broccoli und bergen von Schinken hätte es mich endgültig angepornt


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo Kochtopf,
unter all dem Käse ist jede Menge an Schinken und Salami |rolleyes
Aber bei Sauce Hollandaise auf Pizza streike ich.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht gut aus die Pizza, meine ersten Versuche auf dem Grill lasen noch Luft nach Oben.Wir hatten nicht genug Oberhitze.


----------



## ollidaiwa (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

um auch mal wieder etwas einzustellen, gibt es wieder Gemüselasagne.


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> um auch mal wieder etwas einzustellen, gibt es wieder Gemüselasagne.



Sieht das Lecker aus,da bekomme ich schon wieder Hunger.:q


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Putenschnitzel-Caprese-Gratin

Alles Heute Aldi.

600 g    D´Antelli Gnochi

500g Putenschnitzel
salz, pfeffer,öl

250g mini - datteltomaten
1EL Zucker
2EL Tomartenmark
500g Passierte Tomaten
125g Mozzarella

125g Parmesan

Basikum.

#h

vorab schon mal bülders;-))


----------



## bombe20 (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei uns gab es gerade Straußenfilet Natur vom Grill. Der Geschmack ist sehr interessant. Hat was von Leber und Rind. Bilder habe ich leider keine wegen der verfressenen Meute, aber innen war es leicht rosa.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Putenschnitzel-Caprese-Gratin
> 
> Alles Heute Aldi.
> 
> ...



Moin, das sieht lecker aus. Habt ihr euch bei Kräutern auf Basilikum beschränkt? Bei uns wächst der in diesem Jahr sehr gut. Das gibt zum Herbst ein Pestomassaker.


----------



## ollidaiwa (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

prima................. nobbi kocht wieder.


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Moin,

Ja mit Basilikum aber die Gnochi waren nicht so meins, die Fische ich heute raus;-)) und werden durch Nudeln ersetzt beim Reste essen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Ja mit Basilikum aber die Gnochi waren nicht so meins, die Fische ich heute raus;-)) und werden durch Nudeln ersetzt beim Reste essen.



Ich hab schon mal vermutet Gnocchi ist so ein Frauending.

Als Knödel zu klein und zu fest und als Nudel einfach viel zu dick.

Aber sonst sieht der Auflauf lecker aus.


----------



## jobo61 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern mein Pestovorrat aufgefüllt. 
2 mal Standard Genoveseart, einmal mit getrockneten Tomaten  und Kräuter, Oregano, Rosmarin,und Thymian. Ist superlecker auf gegrilltem Brot  oder Fisch. 
Ansonsten kochen für Faule , Nudeln kochen Pesto und noch etwas frischen Parmesan, und fertig


----------



## ollidaiwa (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

wie lange ist so eine pesto dann haltbar?


----------



## jobo61 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Im Kühlschrank den ganzen Winter , bis ins Frühjahr. Nur zwei Sachen sind zu Beachten. 1. das Basilikum muss vor der Verarbeitung trocken sein,  ich wasche es nicht ab, ich verwende nur die oberen sauberen Blätter. Und es muss immer etwas Olivenöl auf dem Pesto sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wow, das das Pesto so gut haltbar ist hätte ich nicht gedacht. Wieder was gelernt.

Wir hatten heute ein gutes Rinderkotelett aus dem sous vide und dazu eine Kartoffel.

Das Fleisch wurde nach 2 Stunden im sous vide in einer ganz einfachen Eisenpfanne  gebraten, die ich auch erst heute eingebrannt  habe. 

Aber das gibt so eine tolle Kruste, das können beschichtete Pfannen nicht erreichen.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Testudo schrieb:


> Das Fleisch wurde nach 2 Stunden im sous vide in einer ganz einfachen Eisenpfanne  gebraten, die ich auch erst heute eingebrannt  habe.
> Aber das gibt so eine tolle Kruste, das können beschichtete Pfannen nicht erreichen.



Also so ein Mix aus Niedrigtemperatur- und Rückwärts-Garen....
....das Ergebnis sieht sehr gut aus (war vermutlich auch sehr lecker)

Neidvolle und hungrige Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## Justsu (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo Zusammen, 

anbei mal meine letzten Ergebnisse der Outdoorküche... Lachs auf Planke gegrillt, Zimtschnecken und zweierlei Schichtfleisch aus dem DO... lecker war's!|supergri

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Filet-Schwein an Saure-Sahne mit Pilze und Kartoffeln mit Peter.

Salz, Pfeffer u. Muskatnuss.


----------



## Steff-Peff (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Justsu schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> anbei mal meine letzten Ergebnisse der Outdoorküche... Lachs auf Planke gegrillt, Zimtschnecken und zweierlei Schichtfleisch aus dem DO... lecker war's!|supergri
> 
> ...




TOP !


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Filet-Schwein an Saure-Sahne mit Pilze und Kartoffeln mit Peter.
> 
> Salz, Pfeffer u. Muskatnuss.



Super Lecker.#6


----------



## Justsu (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> TOP !



Dankeschön!|rotwerden 

Das Schichtfleisch links ist sogar nach Deinem Rezept!

Ich habe noch Schweinebäckchen im Froster... hast Du da zufällig auch noch ein passendes DOPF Rezept???:m

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Steff-Peff (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hast Glück ! Damals habe ich die Rezepte noch aufgeschrieben |kopfkrat
Viel Spaß beim DOpfen


Gruß
Steff


----------



## Justsu (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Steff! 

Suuuuuuper! Vielen, vielen Dank für die Turbo-Antwort!:m

Und das Rezept hört sich auch klasse an! Mal schauen, wann ich dazu komme! Das Wasser läuft mir allerdings jetzt schon im Mund zusammen!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Steff-Peff (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Na dann los und berichte, wie es Dir geschmeckt hat.
Cheers
Steff


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gibt es Dry aged T-bone Steak sous vide gegart,
Dazu Ratatouille und im Ofen gegarte Kartoffelspalten


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin,
kommt Dein Dry aged T-bone Steak anschließend nochmal in die Bratpfanne ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Nobbi, entweder wird es vorher angebraten und kommt dann in das Sous vide, oder umgekehrt, RTL.  Erst im Sous vide garen und dann scharf  anbraten um die Röstaromen zu bekommen. 

Beim Wochwneinkauf habe ich beimir Countdown n wahres Schnäppchen entdeckt, welches die als T-Bone Steak verkauft haben.

Das war eher ein Suppenknochen mit einem Hauch von Filet.

Wir haben heute nochmal Pizza auf dem Grill gemacht. Die Oberhitze darf noch etwas stärker werden.


----------



## ralle (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wir hatten gestern 3 Mann Kumpelputzertruppe (Fassade)  da - 12 Rouladen und Klöße dazu Grüne Bohnen und Gurkensalat (natürlich alles aus dem Garten) Roulade vom selbsgeschlachteten Rind ----- kein Bild möglich. Alles gefressen.

Aber Saulecker !!


----------



## ralle (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gab es Hähnchenbrust in Tomaten-Salbei Soße , frischer Zwiebel und Knobi. Dazu Reis !!


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht ja richtig Lecker aus.#6


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin,
> kommt Dein Dry aged T-bone Steak anschließend nochmal in die Bratpfanne ?



na klar !
1,5 min jede Seite bei größter Hitze.

Es war köstlich, zart wie Butter und hatte ein Aroma, wie es sich für wirklich gut gereiftes Rindfleisch gehört


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Testudo, das sieht tatsächlich wie Suppenknochen aus|bigeyes


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Testudo, das sieht tatsächlich wie Suppenknochen aus|bigeyes



mein letzter knochen hat schon bei der Entsorgung 9€90 gekostet#h

;-))


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ja Nobbi, so muss das aussehen


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bei dry aged muss man mittlerweile auch aufpassen, 
zum Teil werden alte Kühe mit dieser Reifemethode aufgepimmt und dann sehr teuer verkauft.
Der Suppenknochen von Testudo sieht auch eher nach alter Kuh aus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja Nobbis Gruß aus der Küche gefällt mir. So hatten wir das auch und das war für 2 Personen richtig gut.

Heute gibt es eine pho bo, eine vietnamesische Rindfleisch suppe,  kocht schon vier Stunden und wird so langsam.


----------



## Ladi74 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab letztens mit nem "LPGler" aus Brandenburg gesprochen.  Deren ausgelutschte Milchküche werden an die Zulieferer  von McDoof verkauft. Umso älter, um so besser die Preise.
Bei den Mastkälbern gibts Preisabzug/ je Kilo,  sobald sie über 250-280kg wiegen.#q#q

PS: Heute Abend gönne ich mir, im Restaurant, mal ein Pferdesteak. Lecker!


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin,


kleiner Fernsehtip für heute Abend :


19Uhr auf Vox : "das perfekte Dinner"


Diese Woche am Bodensee mit viel Fisch !


Gruß, Rheinspezie


----------



## oberfranke (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich habe letzte Woche die Beilage fürs Weihnachtsessen "gekocht" 

 3 Kilo Schwarze Nüsse. 

 Jetzt heisst es warten aufs Christkind, ob die Dinger was geworden sind.


----------



## ollidaiwa (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rheinspezie ist auch wieder da!!!#h


----------



## chester (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wenn man sowas liest, rollen sich einem die Fiußnägel auf. Da muss man nicht "aufpassen" und da wird auch nichts gepimpt. 



Das Ganze ist ein hervorragend funktionierendes Prinzip. Man google mal nach "Txogitxu" oder "Oma Kuh", da erfährt man mehr. Das ist Fleisch der Spitzenklasse - ganz im Gegensatz zu diesem Billo-Suppenknochen. Der sieht einfach nur schrecklich aus. 



Mit den ausgelutschen Simmenthalern, die zu Patties gemacht werden, hat das auch nichts zu tun.


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Rheinspezie ist auch wieder da!!!#h




Sei gegrüßt , virtueller Kumpel :vik:


Hatte mir hier zu viel geeeschpäääätzllleeed 


R.S.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@chester, wenn aus der Holsteiner Schwarzbunten, die 7 Jahre lang zwischen 40 und 45 Liter Milch gab, mittels dry aged plötzlich ganz teure Ware wird, dann ist das sehr wohl gepimt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schwarze  Nüsse kenne ich nur als Schnaps, hört sich interessant an.

Wenn die Burgerbuden  dafür die Milchkühe verwerten finde ich da nichts verwerfliches. Nach dem Wolfen ist alles zart :m


----------



## chester (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

@Brillendorsch
Etwas Bildung tut Not. 



Ich zitiere:


" Es werden dort 8-20 Jahre alte, Milchkühe, die  teilweise jährlich gekalbt haben, teilweise von alten Rassen stammen, zu  Steaks mit einem ungewöhnlich intensiven Geschmack verarbeitet.  Normalerweise werden bei uns eher junge bis zu 30 M0nate alte Färsen,  weibliche Kühe, die kein Kalb zur Welt gebracht haben, genommen. Lange  Zeit galt das Fleisch von solch alten Tieren als ungenießbar, so kann  man sich täuschen. "


Gleiches machen andere Fleisch-Veredler. Auch in Deutschland. Auch mit deutschen Milkühen. Nur Mut, es gibt auch noch Dinge außerhalb des eigenen Horizonts.


----------



## Justsu (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Ich habe letzte Woche die Beilage fürs Weihnachtsessen "gekocht"
> 
> 3 Kilo Schwarze Nüsse.
> 
> Jetzt heisst es warten aufs Christkind, ob die Dinger was geworden sind.



Genau das habe ich auch kürzlich gemacht!|wavey: Zum allerersten Mal... allerdings "nur" 1 Kilo... Bin schon sehr gespannt... Weihnachten wissen wir mehr

Beste Grüße
Justsu

P.S.: Witziger weise gab's am Wochenende bei uns Txogitxu... so ein Zufall! Wobei ich Euch beiden recht geben muss... Aus einer Holstein Frisian wird sicherlich kein Txogitxu-Steak - dafür werden dann doch eher (alte) Zweinutzungsrassen genommen, die haben im Gegensatz zu den reinen Milchrassen mehr Fett.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Also Tschotschi kannte ich aus den Winetoufilmen,  aber von Tschogitschu hatte  ich noch nichts gehört. 

 Das kommt auf die Agenda#6


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> Rheinspezie ist auch wieder da!!!#h



Ja Moin Moin,

schön das du wieder da bist, haben ja auch bald die eine Mille Hits und Klicks#6#6#6

heute bei uns mal wieder der:m

Schweine-Steak- Topf


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ABBA sieht doch gut aus.:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jup der Eintopf sieht gut aus, da würde ich mich über ein Bild freuen, wenn er fertig ist.

Wir hatten heute nochmal eine Pho. Jetzt reicht es auch mit Suppe!


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

teller-bild :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht lecker aus, nach einer guten Idee für warme Tage.


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> teller-bild :m



Jupp sieht Lecker aus,Nobbi #h


----------



## ralle (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute blieb die Küche kalt !!


----------



## oberfranke (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Justsu schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich auch kürzlich gemacht!|wavey: Zum allerersten Mal... allerdings "nur" 1 Kilo... Bin schon sehr gespannt... Weihnachten wissen wir mehr
> Beste Grüße
> Justsu
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ralle schrieb:


> Heute blieb die Küche kalt !!



Ist aber auch nicht schlecht.#6


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke nobbi !


R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Abend 19Uhr Vox : räuberisches Trio aus Hecht,Wels,Barsch.


Vorspeise geräucherte Entenbrust


Rheinspezie


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin,

heute gab es einen leckeren Schmorbraten vom Ochsen.


----------



## tomxxxtom (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Erste Biss 9)

Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## ollidaiwa (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

66ger Zander auf der Haut gebraten mit Pü, Meerettichsoße und Jurkensalat.


----------



## ralle (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

sieht sehr lecker aus !!


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja sieht ja sehr Lecker aus.


----------



## ollidaiwa (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

danke.
ich habe den Zander geschuppt, filetiert, die Haut eingeschnitten, gewürzt, mehliert und dann die Hautseite 7-8 min. angebraten. Danach den Herd abgeschaltet und die Nichthautseite nur noch 1 - 2 min. ziehen lassen. War gut!


----------



## ralle (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nicht gekocht - aber schnell am Imbiss unterwegs !!


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ralle am rauchertisch mit zigeunerschnitzel#6#6#6


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

hab ja sa. noch geräuchert.

mein lecker essen heute noch


----------



## ollidaiwa (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

scheixxx Hitze! Keine Lust zu kochen! Ernähre mich quasi flüssig!
Etwas zur Erheiterung:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5XOSLc0mJ8


----------



## Hering 58 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> scheixxx Hitze! Keine Lust zu kochen! Ernähre mich quasi flüssig!
> Etwas zur Erheiterung:
> 
> 
> ...




Vom Bier? :q:q:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei der Hitze macht Küchen nur wenig Spaß und selbst das Grillen macht langsam weniger Bock.

Also haben wir  die letzten beiden Tage mal was anderes ausprobiert. 

Gestern habe ich eine Blaubeersuppe gekocht und dann ab in den Froster#6

Das war wieder meiner Erwartung sättigend und erfrischend und heute hat meine Frau Onigirazu ausprobiert und das war super.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das sieht auch klasse aus.
Bei uns gibt es bei der Hitze hauptsächlich Salate.
Gestern Rindfleischsalat mit Backofenkartoffel.
Heute Reste


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Handkäs mit Musik und dazu ein leckeres Krustenbrot und ein kaltes Hefe.
Bei den Temperaturen für mich genau richtig.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Handkäs mit Musik und dazu ein leckeres Krustenbrot und ein kaltes Hefe.
> Bei den Temperaturen für mich genau richtig.



mhh lecker,
erlaubt mir meine Frau leider nicht #c


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> mhh lecker,
> erlaubt mir meine Frau leider nicht #c




Ja, nicht jedermanns (-fraus) Sache.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

heute "Falschen Hasen" Art.

hab das Ei vergessen;-(


----------



## Hering 58 (5. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> heute "Falschen Hasen" Art.
> 
> hab das Ei vergessen;-(



|muahah::q:m


----------



## Wilhelm (5. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> heute "Falschen Hasen" Art.
> 
> hab das Ei vergessen;-(



Also ein falscher, falscher Hase.#6#6#6


----------



## ralle (5. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Handkäs mit Musik und dazu ein leckeres Krustenbrot und ein kaltes Hefe.
> Bei den Temperaturen für mich genau richtig.



Hat mich irgendwie inspiriert !  Habe mir Harzer Roller (nicht den Vogel) mit Musik gemacht.

siehe hier https://eatsmarter.de/rezepte/harzer-kaese-mit-kuemmel-0

leider kein eigenes Bild gemacht

war saulecker - mit einem Pils dazu !!


----------



## ralle (12. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute gab es alles aus eigener Herstellung.

Keule vom Soayschaf 
Kartoffeln und Gemüse aus dem Garten - und die Gewürze sowieso :vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ralle schrieb:


> Heute gab es alles aus eigener Herstellung.
> 
> Keule vom Soayschaf
> Kartoffeln und Gemüse aus dem Garten - und die Gewürze sowieso :vik:



Das sieht wirklich lecker aus.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Rinderleber mit Zwiebeln und Kartoffelstampf 

mit Apfelmus  #h


----------



## hanzz (14. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Leckaa
Und ich sitz mit m Dubbel auf Maloche


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Damit der schöne Tröt nicht ganz einschläft.

Heute gibt es roten Bäckeoffe


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

jeweils 300 Gramm Rindfleisch, Lammfleich, Schweinefleisch grob gewürfelt. 
2 Lammstelzen in Scheiben .
Möhren, Sellerie u. grüne Paprika grob gewürfelt .
ca. 4 cl Olivenöl, frische klein gehackte Kräuter: Rosmarin, Salbei, Thymian u. Petersilie.
3 Zwiebeln, 4 Knoblauchzehen, Pfeffer, Salz, Kreuzkümmel, Rosenpaprika und eine Messerspitze Zucker.   
Alles zusammen in einer Schüssel gut vermischen. Anschließend in den Tontopf geben und mit einen halben Liter Rotwein und einen achtel Liter Port auffüllen.
Den Tontopf mit einen Teigrand verschließen  und für 3 Std bei 150 Grad in den Backofen stellen.
Dazu passen Salzkartoffeln, Klöße oder Spätzle.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

IMG_20180819_085717.jpg (163,4 KB)
 IMG_20180819_092103.jpg (108,8 KB)


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

IMG_20180819_092755.jpg (89,0 KB)


----------



## Hering 58 (19. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht Lecker aus.


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern mal wieder Pizza aus dem Grill :l


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mhh, sieht gut aus Steff


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Danke ! War sie auch. Und perfekt zum draußen am Tisch zuzubereiten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mein Essen ist ja noch im Ofen,
werde berichten, wie es war.
Hab noch nie roten Bäckeofee gemacht und bin selbst gespannt.
(original elsässer Bäckeoffe wird mit Weiswein gemacht)


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bäckeoffe will ich im Dutch probieren. Dazu muß es aber erst kühler werden.


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Moin Jungs,

das essen wie immer ein lecker bei euch.(in bild und schreiben)

ich komme  gerade vom abcamping in hohenfelde für immer.
der grill war das ganze Wochenende an und mann;-))) konnte auch nachts um 3 noch eine wurst drauf schmeißen.

freitag vorne im grill (Fischerklause) ein Jägerschnitzel , na ja so la la la.

gestern ein Labskaus #6#6#6

lg nobbi


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

IMG_20180819_134852.jpg (180,4 KB)


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Was soll ich sagen?
mein Experiment, Bäckeoffe mit Rot und Portwein zu kochen war ein Volltreffer.
Es war zu darin baden, Eigentlich sollte es auch für morgen reichen, wir haben zu zweit aber alles gegessen, es war einfach köstlich.


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> IMG_20180819_134852.jpg (180,4 KB)




Sieht wirklich Klasse aus und wird bei kühleren Temperaturen mal probiert.


Bei uns heute Abend mediteranes Ofengemüse aus dem Grill. Normal Beilage, heute entsprechende Menge mit Weißbrot als Abendessen. Der Sud mit tollem Olivenöl ist der Knaller.


Cheers
Steff


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ja Steff, ein wirklich gutes Olivenöl ist tatsächlich ein Knaller.
Ich hab ja das Glück, mein eigenes Öl in Istrien pressen zu lassen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (20. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Darum bist Du dann echt zu beneiden !


----------



## Hering 58 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Jungs,
> 
> das essen wie immer ein lecker bei euch.(in bild und schreiben)
> 
> ...


Gibst du das Camping auf?


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Gibst du das Camping auf?



Ja.....war alles zu alt.


geplant ist ein Wohnmobil, da kann man auch lecker drin kochen;-))


gestern nachmittag gab es noch ha-Long lieferservice und heute das reste-essen.


#h


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Senfeier die Soße schon am köcheln 

diese Woche noch in Planung :m birn,bohnen und speck:vik:

nartürlich mit tellerbild für euch.




|wavey:


----------



## ralle (21. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mmh Senfeier - da kann ich mich vergessen


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ralle schrieb:


> Mmh Senfeier - da kann ich mich vergessen



Aber mit Kapern ist ja nicht jedermanns Sache


hab glaube ich von Buttermilchsuppe geträumt;-))) von oma

und das ist es geworden heute:m

Senfeier ala nobbi


----------



## ralle (21. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kapern ist ein muß !! Das bringt doch erst die Würze !!


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Senfeier ! Danke Nobbi, 
Hatte ich schon ewig nicht mehr,


----------



## Hering 58 (21. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Aber mit Kapern ist ja nicht jedermanns Sache
> 
> 
> hab glaube ich von Buttermilchsuppe geträumt;-))) von oma
> ...



Senfeier gab es heute auch bei uns.Natürlich auch mit Kapern, ist ein muss.Habe kein Bild gemacht.#h


----------



## ollidaiwa (21. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Senfeier guuuttt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mise-en-Place 

Typisch norddeutsch!
Birnen,Bohnen und Speck

ca.18uhr Tellerbild

#h


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

IMG_20180127_170738.jpg (177,7 KB)

Lecker Focaccia, dazu etwas Käse, Prsut (istrischer Schinken) und natürlich Olivenöl


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ich würde gern mit Nobbi tauschen,
aber meine bessere Hälfte isst niemals warmes Obst


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> IMG_20180127_170738.jpg (177,7 KB)
> 
> Lecker Focaccia, dazu etwas Käse, Prsut (istrischer Schinken) und natürlich Olivenöl



und ich hab mich natürlich gleich schlau gemacht :m

Focaccia-Mitunter wird sie als ein Vorläufer der Pizza angesehen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

eigentlich nur ein gewürztes Fladenbrot


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Teller-:m

|wavey:


----------



## Hering 58 (24. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das ist ja lecker.#h


----------



## ralle (24. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Abendbrot in der Dresdener Trödelkneipe.
Watt bin ich satt!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> falls es Euch gefällt, können *hier Rezepte und Koch-Ergebnisse* gepostet werden, die Nix mit Fisch zu tun haben
> 
> ...



|laola:|laola:|schild-g

R.S.  #6#6#6

1mille klicks

#h


----------



## reticulatus (25. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*






Gefülltes Wammerl mit böhmische Mehlknödel






Geräuchertes und gekochtes Wammerl mit Sauerkraut und Bratkartoffeln







Bud-Spencer-Gedächtnis-Western-Topf, dazu gabs Baguette






Geschmortes Kaninchen in Pilzrahmsoße mit Spätzle und Blaukraut






Mit Semmelknödelteig gefüllte Ente, Kartoffeln, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch und Karotten wurden in der Raine mitgeschmort, dazu noch Blaukraut


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wammerl mhh lecker.
sieht auch sehr gut aus


----------



## reticulatus (25. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Wammerl mhh lecker.
> sieht auch sehr gut aus



Ja, war es auch, selbstgekocht, gibt einfach nix besseres!


----------



## Hering 58 (25. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



plattfisch56 schrieb:


> Bei mir war heute Saibling vom Walchensee
> auf dem Plan.



Das sieht aber Lecker aus.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

einfach nur ein Bauernfrühstück.
(nicht der rede wert)

das was reticulatus lecker gekocht hat#6#6#6


----------



## ralle (25. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute TBon Steak 600gr.

Warum das Bild aufm Kopf steht - wer weiß. Ändere ich aber jetzt nicht- ist vom Handy.

So jetzt paßt es.


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> einfach nur ein Bauernfrühstück.
> (nicht der rede wert)
> 
> genau so sah mein Frühstück heute morgen aus, einfach lecker#6#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ralle schrieb:


> Heute TBon Steak 600gr.
> 
> Warum das Bild aufm Kopf steht - wer weiß. Ändere ich aber jetzt nicht- ist vom Handy.



Und ich dachte, ich wäre verfressen:q

Sieht selbst auf dem Kopf noch super aus.


----------



## Zander Jonny (26. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> nobbi1962 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > einfach nur ein Bauernfrühstück.
> ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute in Vorbereitung ein Schweinefilet im Blätterteig :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Masse kühlt ab und die Rolle ist fertig gedreht ------

"ready for take off"

mit kroketten:vik:

tellerbild ab ca.18uhr.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schweinefilet büschen lange angebraten, abba guck doch selber.
(war ein lecker)
Tellerbild #h


----------



## ralle (26. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht auch lecker aus ! Da braucht es fast keine Kroketten.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ralle schrieb:


> Heute TBon Steak 600gr.
> 
> Warum das Bild aufm Kopf steht - wer weiß. Ändere ich aber jetzt nicht- ist vom Handy.
> 
> So jetzt paßt es.


:vik:
Danke

hab hunger;-))


----------



## reticulatus (28. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*






Heute gabs Geschnetzeltes mit Blaukraut und Spätzle.






Den Hackbraten, gefüllt mit Käse und Pepperoni gabs bereits am Sonntag!


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

In der Woche gabs auch mal Bolognese------zweiter Tag die Reste.

Heute--bin gerade am schnibbeln ein -jamie oliver warmer rucolar salat


schonmal vorab die zutaten  im bild|bigeyes


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. August 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Warmer Rucola Salat.


----------



## ollidaiwa (1. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

so gut hat Jamie Oliver noch nie gekocht!


Meinen Hecht habe ich mal mitgenommen aber noch nicht zubereitet.


Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ein Danke und ein Petri#6

das wird schon,Deine Koteletts werden was (ein lecker)

heute bei uns mal wieder das reste-essen.

näckste Woche wird mal wieder der Duch Oven angeschmissen

das erstemal ochsenbäckchen (unter 20€ bekommen das kg)

das wird Seff Peff gefallen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> das wird Seff Peff gefallen.




Wird es #6


Mein Wildschweinfleisch fürs Gulasch wartet auch immer noch drauf, zu Gulasch zu werden. Vielleicht klappt es nächstes WE endlich.


Heute Abend hat meine bessere Hälfte den letzten Spargel, Hähnchenschnitzel, Salzkartoffeln und Sauce Hollandaise zubereitet.
Ausser der Soße alles aus der Region 



Cheers 

Steff


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Steff da habt ihr abba ein lecker auch mit der Soßethomi.#6

für die ochsenbacken  soße hab ich schon mal da .

bild eins von 23 beim dopfen;-))


wünsche olli kein Y gräte

|wavey:


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Kipp ruhig auch ein dunkles Bier mit rein. Darf nur kein herbes sein. 

Bin gespannt auf die Bilder :g


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hauptsache die Soße:m das Fleisch kann man wech schmeißen

Ja die größe von deinen kommt hin------ hab ich 4 von
:q:q:q


#h


----------



## Hering 58 (1. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Steff da habt ihr abba ein lecker auch mit der Soßethomi.#6
> 
> für die ochsenbacken  soße hab ich schon mal da .
> 
> ...



Die Soße ist auch Lecker.#h


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mensch Nobbi und Steff,
jetzt tropft mir der Zahn


----------



## ollidaiwa (2. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

ich bin ziemlich voreingenommen an den ersten Hecht, den ich nach über 30 Jahren probiert habe rangegangen.
Ich dachte, dass beste auf dem Teller wird die Deko sein.


Weit gefehlt: Hecht schmeckt wirklich gut!
Selbst aus der Hamburger Aussenalster.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Siehste Olli, Nobbi hat doch gesagt:  "das wird ein lecker"#6

und sieht auch noch klasse aus


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jo #6


----------



## Hering 58 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> ich bin ziemlich voreingenommen an den ersten Hecht, den ich nach über 30 Jahren probiert habe rangegangen.
> Ich dachte, dass beste auf dem Teller wird die Deko sein.
> 
> 
> ...



Jo sieht Lecker aus.#6


----------



## reticulatus (4. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*








So am Wochenende gabs mal wieder in Essig-Öl eingelegte Sülze mit reichlich Zwiebeln und natürlich Bratkartoffeln, einfach, aber immer wieder lecker!









Heute gabs mal wieder meine selbstgemachte niederbayrische Bauernpizza!


Boden und Tomatensoße wie gewohnt, allerdings die Soße mit Bärlauch verfeinert( selbstgesucht, wie jedes Jahr!).
 Als Belag entweder niederbayrisches Geräuchertes oder einer meiner Favouriten ist hellgeräuchertes Wammerl in feinen Scheiben, viel Zwiebeln, Pepperoni und natürlich darf Mozzarella nicht fehlen, zu guter Letzt wird das Ganze mit Kümmelkörnern bestreut und gebacken, einfach lecker, probierts aus!


@ ollidaiwa und all


Hecht mag ich persönlich sehr gerne, es läßt sich aus diesem Fisch, wie eigentlich aus jedem Fisch viel Leckeres zubereiten.
Mein Hechtfavourit ist allerdings immer noch das panierte Filet mit selbstgemachter Sauce Tartar oder Sauce Remoulade und Kartoffelsalat mit Essig-Öl-Dressing!


Hechtkrapferl (Bouletten, Frikadellen) sind natürlich auch nicht ohne, Nockerln auch ganz gut, aus dem Ofen oder geschmort auch sehr lecker!


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

o.man du legst mich auch jedes mal lecker rein.

muß jedes mal gooogel nach:q

Wammerl steht in der regionalen Küche für: frischen oder geräucherten Schweinebauch




#h


----------



## reticulatus (4. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> o.man du legst mich auch jedes mal lecker rein.
> 
> muß jedes mal gooogel nach:q
> 
> ...




Ich?:vik:

#cJemand reinlegen?#d#d





Allgemein wird als Wammerl der Schweinebauch bezeichnet, deswegen schreibe ich immer dazu ob geräuchert(G´selchtes, also gepökelt und geräuchert) oder nicht!
Das niederbayrische G´selchte verbringt allerdings mehr Zeit in der Lake als jedes andere Geräucherte.


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

..spon-tan alles im hause gehabt.

Hawaii-Toast.

backbord mit Gouda belegt und steuerbord mit Edamer käse.


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nobbi-s erste Ochsenbäckchen im Dutch Oven Morgen.

 "ich habe mich entschieden" sie über Nacht im Kühlschrank zu marinieren.

mit;

 Lorbeerblätter
 Körner Piment
Wacholderbeeren
700 ml Rotwein
400 ml Portwein


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute noch ein leichtes Leckerliiiiiiii

Tintenfischringe in Natur. (bei Lidl gekauft TK)


kommen noch in bierteich und es gibt Kroketten ,Aioli dazu.


#h Tellerbild  kommt noch


----------



## Steff-Peff (8. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Auf die Ochsenbäckchen bin ich schon sehr gespannt !


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Auf die Ochsenbäckchen bin ich schon sehr gespannt !



...ich auch 

Röstgemüse: für Morgen   alles nur ca.
200 g Karotten
200 g Sellerie
150 g Zwiebeln
4 Stück Knoblauchzehen
2 EL Tomatenmark

Salz, Paprika, Pfeffer


.Kartoffeln und Rotkohl.


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Heute noch ein leichtes Leckerliiiiiiii
> 
> Tintenfischringe in Natur. (bei Lidl gekauft TK)
> 
> ...




Das war nix ----------------------:c

zu lange oder nicht zart genug( wie ein flummi)


ein guck.


----------



## Kauli11 (8. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> nobbi-s erste Ochsenbäckchen im Dutch Oven Morgen.
> 
> "ich habe mich entschieden" sie über Nacht im Kühlschrank zu marinieren.
> 
> ...




Nobbi,


schütte die Marinade anschliessend bloss nicht weg. #d


Kannst du noch ein lecker Schlückchen trinken. :m


#h


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

die kommt doch morgen mit in Dutch Oven ;-)))

das ist doch meine soße.


----------



## Kauli11 (8. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> die kommt doch morgen mit in Dutch Oven ;-)))
> 
> das ist doch meine soße.




Du Geniesser.....#6


#h


----------



## Steff-Peff (8. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> die kommt doch morgen mit in Dutch Oven ;-)))
> 
> das ist doch meine soße.




Genau so !


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wie lange brauchen die Ochsenbäckchen im Dutch Oven? und bei welcher Temperatur in etwa?


----------



## Steff-Peff (9. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Wie lange brauchen die Ochsenbäckchen im Dutch Oven? und bei welcher Temperatur in etwa?




meine dauerten ca. 2,5 h. Die Bäckchen wären sicher schon eher fertig, aber die Soße darf etwas länger.


Was die Temperatur angeht ... die misst vermutlich keiner  sondern nutzt seine normale Aufteilung an Kohle. Wenn man denkt, es ist zu heiß, nimmt man ein paar weg, oder legt nach.


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

#h

Meine Grill-Station ist schon aufgebaut.

ich versuche mal 12er Ovengröße     14Briketts Oben /unten 7.

sind so ca 180 grad.

3 Std.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

nur 2,5 Std ?
Bei herkömmlicher Zubereitung brauchen die ja schon min. 3 Std. bis das Collagen denaturiert ist


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Die Regel ist Plus 4 -Minus 4

12-Zoll- Oven +4=16 auf dem Deckel, 12-4=8 unter dem Oven.

sind so ca. 200 Grad.


----------



## Steff-Peff (9. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

war geschätzt |supergri
Wie gesagt, man sollte keine Wissenschaft daraus machen. Kochen im DO verzeiht viel.


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Am Anfang war das Feuer------------da konnten die Menschen ihre Nahrung garen ;-))

für meinen direkten Nachbarn hab ich noch drei halbe Hänchen für die Geruchsbelästigung der letzten Wochen aus meinem Küchenfenster


das ist so eine Art -------Schadensbegrenzung.



:q:q:q


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Am Anfang war das Feuer------------da konnten die Menschen ihre Nahrung garen ;-))
> 
> für meinen direkten Nachbarn hab ich noch drei halbe Hänchen für die Geruchsbelästigung der letzten Wochen aus meinem Küchenfenster
> 
> ...



Drachenfutter ?


----------



## u-see fischer (9. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da der Dutch Oven hier gerade ein Thema ist, gestern stand ich bei der Metro in der Grillabteilung vor den DO's und wollte erst einen mitnehmen.
 Die DO's waren von der US Firma Lodge, Kostenpunk nicht unter 100,-€/Stk.
 Im Internet habe ich allerdings auch schon DO's für 30,-€ bis 40,-€ gefunden und stelle mir nun die Frage, worauf muss man bei einem Dutch Oven achten bzw. lohnt sich die mehrausgabe für ein Lodge DO?


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab für meinen ersten Dutch Oven im Angebot so ca. 80€ bez.
12er
Camp - Chef   

war auch noch der Deckelheber mit drin.


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

...und guck mal bei Petromax da kommt mein ft3 her, der ist schön für zwei.


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

bin gerade voll im stretsch;-))

abba für euch eine kleine bilder-strecke:m


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

und noch die.


----------



## Hering 58 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Oh man ist das Lecker.Mahlzeit


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mensch Nobbi, wenns nicht so weit wäre, stünde ich längst auf der Matte


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Oh man ist das Lecker.Mahlzeit



weiß man noch nicht ;-))

der deckel ist drauf , hab ich büschen zeit:vik:


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nach einer Stunde kann der Deckel ja mal ---mach auf;-))

und büschen rinderbrühe , rein damit.


----------



## Hering 58 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Nach einer Stunde kann der Deckel ja mal ---mach auf;-))
> 
> und büschen rinderbrühe , rein damit.



Und immer noch Lecker.#6


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Std. 2

der Rotkohl ist fertig und Kartoffeln ---------------meine Frau war auch fleißig #6  in der indoor Kitchen;-))


ich draußen.


:vik:


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

IMG_20180907_155306.jpg (116,3 KB)
 IMG_20180907_152823.jpg (153,3 KB)

Rinderhackbraten gefüllt mit Feta und Mangoldblättern.
Dazu Kartoffel-Käsepü und warmer Tomatensalat.

Nicht mit auf dem Bild ist die Rotwein-Zwiebelsoße.

Es hat köstlich geschmeckt


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Mensch Nobbi, wenns nicht so weit wäre, stünde ich längst auf der Matte



dito.


habt ihr ein Lecker gekocht.


lg nobbi


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

teller-Bild ist da.


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Du kannst die Bäckchen nicht Essen , mit nem löffel essen oder trinken .

ich brauch ein t-Born.


;-))


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

:::das ist mir zu zart        ….abba hat ein spaß gemacht das mal gemacht zu haben und für euch heute ein paar büllder;-) zum gucken .


euer nobbi


----------



## Steff-Peff (9. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sind Dir echt zu zart ? Dann hast Du aber alles richtig gemacht. Die müssen förmlich zerfallen #6
Wie war die Soße ?


Gruß
Steff


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Jep #6

Soße war der h
Hammer.



aber ich muss doch mal wieder essen.

|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bäckchen ---Nein.
zu zart ------ist ja wie Eis im Mund mit Rinderschmack ;-))) in warm

waren irische und der gras-Geschmack


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo Nobbi, schade das es dir nicht gerschreckt hat. Deine Bilder waren absolut klasse, danke.

Ochsenbäckchen habe ich noch nicht probiert, aber Schweinebäckchen und die werden auch ganz zart und das Fleisch zerfällt. Ich fange schon an zu sabbern, wenn ich nur daran denke.


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Frank,

ein Danke.



jeder Geschmack ist ja anders, das ist auch gut so.


Ich esse alles was aus dem Meer kommt, auser seetanker und an land was nicht mehr zappelt.



#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Frank,
> 
> ein Danke.
> 
> ...


#6#6#6


----------



## u-see fischer (9. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Habe jetzt hier in meiner Gegend einen Shop gefunen der bietet Camp-Chef als auch Petromax Dutch Oven an, werde da mal die Tage verbeischauen.

Danke für den Tip. In der heutigen Zeit kaufe ich auch lieber Produkte die nicht aus dem "Trump-Land" kommen. |bigeyes

Deine Ochsenbäckchen sehen jedefalls schon mal sehr appetitlich aus. Schade das die Konsistenz nicht gepasst hat.

Habe die Tage auch schon überlegt, ob ich nicht mal zum ABBA in HH aufschlagen soll um auch mal Schichtfleich aus dem DO zu probieren und nebenbei Platte aus dem Wasser zu ziehen. Schrecke jeoch vor den jeweils 400 Km Hin- und Rückreise noch zurück. :c


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nobbi, die Bäckchen sehen klasse aus und wenn du alles richtig gemacht hast, sind sie zart wie Butter.#6
Wenn nicht, sind sie zäh wie Juchtenleder, dass hätte Dir erst recht nicht gepasst:g


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Brokoli-Kartoffelauflauf mit Hackbällchen aus Bratwurstbrät und mit Appenzeller Käse überbacken. Eine leichte Bechamel mit Weiswein ist auch dabei.

Ein Gedicht sag ich euch:l


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Brillendorsch:m für mein Frauchen sofort ein Teller . #6#6#6

;-))



Heute bei uns :m 
Oma sagt -kommte nixe weg.

und was soll ich sagen -zweiter tag ochsenbacken aufgewärmt inner soße.

 immer noch butterzart kann man essen.


----------



## ollidaiwa (12. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bauernfrühstück ohne Fleisch


----------



## Hering 58 (12. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht auch Lecker aus.


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute Kotelett:m


----------



## ralle (13. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Stärkung auf dem Weg nach Norge in Flensburg.
Holsteinplatte - Sauerfleisch - Matjeshering und Bratkartoffeln — lecker


----------



## ralle (13. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mit dem Handy Wiedermal ein Bild auf dem Kopf- hat trotzdem geschmeckt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

mit die kleinen Apfelscheiben.

schöne Reise und Petri



#h


----------



## jobo61 (14. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hallo Gestern gabs die ersten Rotaugen der Saison.  
Die kleineren, und sieben Grundeln frisch gebraten. Die großen, und den Rest sauer eingelegt. 
Die waren echt lecker, kein Moddergeschmack


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Moin Moin jobo61,

Sehr, sehr lecker: Gebraten .
ich hab die noch nie so gegessen , nur mit Brassen in den wolf zur Fischfrikadelle gemacht.

Apropos :m Frikadellen heute.

mörchen, hack, Kartoffeln, soße, und mein schnibbel tisch,hab rücken vom bau.


;-))


----------



## bombe20 (14. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das Wochenende steht vor der Tür und ich werde viel unterwegs sein. Es stehen zwei Umzüge an zu denen ich "eingeladen" wurde. Daher werden die Kinder Selbstversorger sein. Das heißt viel, sättigend und lecker. Nach zwei Stunden Schnippelei habe ich den Bräter mit Schichtkohl in den Ofen geschoben.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Tellerbild ist da und näckste Woche kommt der Spätsommer zurück|bigeyes

alles aufgegessen;-))

:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Wer nicht viel tut, soll wenigstens gut essen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

was ist das grüne?

Abba würde ich sofort essen Testudo

#6#6
Karpan


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Grüner Pfeffer in einer Sherrysoße. Cognac war aus.

Wir haben gestern noch einen Fleischtoaster  von Aldi bekommen. Der ist ok, das Fleisch war nicht doll.


----------



## Hering 58 (14. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Das würde ich auch sofort Essen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Heute wie gestern nur diesmal mit einem schönen Stück Rib eye.

Jetzt pappsatt Fussball gucken und schon #q#q#q, na ja so kann ich das hier kurz posten.


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Alles wird gut.
hab heut auch reste-essen und morgen schweine-Rouladen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schweinerouladen könnten wir auch mal wieder machen.


----------



## NoMono (16. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern gabs Karnickel vom Drehspieß!


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

das mal ein Drehspieß! 

mit auswuchten.

#6#6#6


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Tellerbild ist da und näckste Woche kommt der Spätsommer zurück|bigeyes
> 
> alles aufgegessen;-))
> 
> :m


sieht etwas einsam aus, die Frikadelle.
Aber lecker


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



NoMono schrieb:


> Gestern gabs Karnickel vom Drehspieß!



Mann oh Mann, sieht das klasse aus,
Wird das Kaninchen da nicht zu trocken?


Aber rein optisch ist es super und hat hoffentlich auch so geschmeckt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> sieht etwas einsam aus, die Frikadelle.
> Aber lecker



War nur fürs Tellerbild damit ihr die einzelnen Komponenten erkennt:

;-))))


----------



## NoMono (16. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> das mal ein Drehspieß!
> 
> mit auswuchten.
> 
> #6#6#6




Jupp, schon was feines! Napoleon machts möglich!


----------



## NoMono (16. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Mann oh Mann, sieht das klasse aus,
> Wird das Kaninchen da nicht zu trocken?
> 
> 
> Aber rein optisch ist es super und hat hoffentlich auch so geschmeckt.



Das Karnickel lag 12h in einer leichten Salzlake mit Kräutern und Knoblauch! 
2h bei 120° indirekte Hitze und zum Schluss noch ne halbe Stunde mit dem Heckbrenner Vollgas anknuspern!
Das viel förmlich vom Knochen und war sehr saftig!


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



NoMono schrieb:


> Das Karnickel lag 12h in einer leichten Salzlake mit Kräutern und Knoblauch!
> 2h bei 120° indirekte Hitze und zum Schluss noch ne halbe Stunde mit dem Heckbrenner Vollgas anknuspern!
> Das viel förmlich vom Knochen und war sehr saftig!



Schade, Schade



ich war nicht dabei|evil::g


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Einfach nur Kotelett.


----------



## Hering 58 (20. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Sieht das klasse aus.


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hab ich ein Danke.

alle;-))


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Gestern und Heute nochmal Gyros,.

Morgen versuche ich mal ein Apfelkuchen im 12er Dutch Oven zu machen.


und was brauch mann dazu:m

Jo, jo, jo, Klaun, klaun, Äppel wüllt wi klaun, 
ruck zuck övern Zaun


----------



## Hering 58 (22. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Gestern und Heute nochmal Gyros,.
> 
> Morgen versuche ich mal ein Apfelkuchen im 12er Dutch Oven zu machen.
> 
> ...



Pass bloß auf das du nicht erwischt wirst.:m


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Pass bloß auf das du nicht erwischt wirst.:m



Ja ABBA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mynzbmrtp9I


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hi Nobbi,
ist der Apfelkuchen geglückt ?
Gruß
Steff


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hi Nobbi,
> ist der Apfelkuchen geglückt ?
> Gruß
> Steff


Moin Steff,

der ist so ca. 15Uhr fertig.

abba schonmal vorab -------------wurde erwischt beim  Äppel wüllt wi klaun 

hälfte vom kuchen geht zur nachbarschaft.


#h


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Steff,
> 
> der ist so ca. 15Uhr fertig.
> 
> ...



 Muahh, das muss man sich mal reinziehen, mit 56 Jahren lässt Nobbi sich beim Äppelklauen erwischen #d#r


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

;-))) konnte nicht mehr so schnell laufen , hatte keine Turnschuhe an , nur birkenstock  Sandalen an;-)))


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Mit Birkenstock-Sandalen zum Äppelklauen|bigeyes
muah muah

jetzt schreib ich lieber nix mehr dazu, sonst versau ich mir noch die Tastatur|supergri


----------



## Hering 58 (23. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Muahh, das muss man sich mal reinziehen, mit 56 Jahren lässt Nobbi sich beim Äppelklauen erwischen #d#r



Respekt Nobbi |muahah::m


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Dann schmeckt er sicher noch besser 
Der vorbereitete DO sieht auf jeden Fall schon vielversprechend aus !


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nobbi, jetzt muss der Kuchen aber auch erstklassig werden, sonst hast du bei den Nachbarn endgültig verschixxxen|rolleyes


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Fertig:

Zutaten
200 g Zucker
200 g Butter
450 g Mehl
1 Pk. Vanillezucker
1 Pk. Backpulver
2 Eier
5 – 6 große Äpfel
Zimt u. Zucker

und büschen AMARETTO


hatte den 12er dutch mit 14/7

hätte unten nur 5 Briketts vertragen , wird der boden nicht so dunkel.

wege-zoll auch aufen weg mit frisch geschlagener sahne.

kann man echt gut essen #6#6#6



:m


----------



## Hering 58 (23. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Da freut sich der Nachbar.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Nobbi,  der sieht sehr lecker aus, genau das richtige für das erste herbstliche Wochenende.


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hi Nobbi,


sieht absolut mega aus !


Heißhungrige Grüße
Steff


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Ein Danke an Euch .

und keine langeweile----heute noch büschen schnibbeln für sone Art Bolognese ;-)))  mit Schweineschnitzel.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Schnitzel auch geklaut?

Kuchen sieht sehr lecker aus


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

;-)))


----------



## Hering 58 (23. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Schnitzel auch geklaut?
> 
> Kuchen sieht sehr lecker aus



Der ist auch gut.:m


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Hey --das Schwein war sneller;-)) hab ich ein einkauft#h


----------



## Forellenschwanz (23. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*

Bei mir gabs Hamburger Aalsuppe. Da ist echt aaaaalles drin 

Greetz euer Fischkopp Bernárd


----------



## Hering 58 (23. September 2018)

*AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hey --das Schwein war sneller;-)) hab ich ein einkauft#h



Bist ja nicht mehr der Jüngste.#h


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. September 2018)

Leck
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 er Essen geht weiter mit--------------------------------


----------



## Hering 58 (29. September 2018)

ABBA nur Fischstäbchen


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. September 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Leck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


womit hast Du die gefangen? Welcher Köder?

Mir fallen die immer wieder aus der Hand


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. September 2018)

Heute gibt es Lammlachse im Kräutermantel.
Bilder heute Nachmittag


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. September 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> womit hast Du die gefangen? Welcher Köder?
> 
> Mir fallen die immer wieder aus der Hand



Frauchen hatte Bock drauf.
 gefangen bei Aldi schöne sachen und Köder waren die €     ;-))))


Heute bei uns Wienerschnitzel.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. September 2018)

eigentlich mag ich dieses Völlegefühl gar nicht, wenn ich mich dennoch mal dazu hinreißen lasse, über meinen normalen Hunger hinaus so viel zu essen , dass man das Gefühl
hat fast zu platzen, dann... ja dann war das Essen vorzüglich. 
Leider sind die Bilder nicht so toll


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. September 2018)

du hast doch einen.
;-))

Bilder voll toll und guten Appetit


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. September 2018)

Moin,
heute haben wir einen Rindsbraten gepfuscht. Normalerweise brate ich den ausgiebig an, bis die Zwiebeln zerfallen, aber heute hatte ich dazu keinen Nerv.

Hat trotzdem gut geschmeckt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. September 2018)

sauber ………….Daumen nach oben


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. September 2018)

Danke Nobbi


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. September 2018)

ich oute mich

heute: mein wiener-schnitzel wird auf morgen verschoben.
hab zu lange Frühschoppen gemacht und der lieferservice war da.

ha Long
;-)


----------



## Hering 58 (30. September 2018)

Ja Ja der Frühschoppen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Oktober 2018)

Wiener Schnitzel ist da, sogar mit Garnitur-------------ein guck;
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
 -))


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Oktober 2018)

Moin Nobbi,

was hast du da auf das Schnitzel getan?

Das sieht aus wie Matjes und Kapern

Aber sonst sieht das richtig lecker aus, wäre auch was für uns.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Oktober 2018)

das erste mal--------------------der hammer Geschmack mit


Sardelle mit 3 Kapern  drauf.


----------



## heinzi (1. Oktober 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> das erste mal--------------------der hammer Geschmack mit
> 
> 
> Sardelle mit 3 Kapern  drauf.



Sieht klasse aus, könnte ich auch sofort essen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Oktober 2018)

Der Gurkensalat  war noch von vorgestern , mit die Fischstäbchen,abba passt sehr schön dazu.

mach mal und sreib wie geschmäckt;-))


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Oktober 2018)

Bei uns gab es Flammkuchen mit fränkischem Federweißen


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Oktober 2018)

ist Federweiße nicht ein Getränk?


;-))


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Oktober 2018)

Jep, guckst Du: https://www.edeka.de/ernaehrung/leb...-[37028161633]-[164019382991]-S-[federweißer]


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Oktober 2018)

Heute musste es noch schneller gehen.


----------



## bombe20 (1. Oktober 2018)

für ein "schnell" sieht das doch recht gelungen aus. mein "schnell" beschränkte sich heute auf wurstsuppe mit spirelli.
ist das porree? den hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Oktober 2018)

Frühlingszwiebeln, die brauchen nicht so lang. Selbst geschlachtet?


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2018)

mhh, lecker was man mit frischen Kräutern so alles zaubern kann
Kräuterhähnchenkeulen mit etwas Gemüse, dazu eine selbst gebackene Foccatia.
Salbei, Thymian, Rosmarin und Liebstöckel fein gehackt unter die Haut der Hähnchenkeulen geschoben, außen gesalzen und gepfeffert. 
45 Min bei 180 Grad in die Röhre.


----------



## Hering 58 (3. Oktober 2018)

Oha sieht das Lecker aus.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2018)

einfach aber wirklich lecker


----------



## Hering 58 (3. Oktober 2018)

Sach ich doch Lecker.


----------



## ralle (3. Oktober 2018)

Muß nicht immer Fleisch sein !


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2018)

ralle schrieb:


> Muß nicht immer Fleisch sein !



stimmt Ralle, gut gemachte Waffeln sind ein Genuss


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Oktober 2018)

manchmal reicht mir auch eine Foccatia, die ich in gutes Olivenöl tunke


----------



## hanzz (3. Oktober 2018)

ralle schrieb:


> Muß nicht immer Fleisch sein !


Gute Inspiration. Denke heut gibt's auch noch Waffeln.

P.S.: Die Amis essen Waffeln mit Chicken
http://www.pbs.org/food/the-history-kitchen/history-chicken-and-waffles/2/


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Oktober 2018)

ihr seit doch meine leckerlies;-))


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. Oktober 2018)

Aktuell schmurgelt zerstückelte Wildschweinschulter im DO vor sich hin und soll ein leckeres WS-Gulasch geben.
Werde später berichten, ob´s geglückt ist.
So long
Steff


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Oktober 2018)

Leckere Sachen hier heute, klasse Mittelmeerküche vom Brllendorsch und auch die Waffeln von Ralle, da fehlen mir noch heiße Kirschen.

Wir machen heute Ratatouille mit Schweinefilet, Foto kommt später.


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. Oktober 2018)

Das Ratatoulle sieht super aus !


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. Oktober 2018)

Wildschweingulasch ist verdrückt und war super 
Leider ist Gulasch meist kein "schönes" Essen


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. Oktober 2018)

Hier noch ein Bild vom Endspurt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Oktober 2018)

Gulasch muss nicht gut aussehen, das hat andere Qualitäten.


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. Oktober 2018)

genau !


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Oktober 2018)

Wir haben heute auch ein kocht;-))

sone art bolongnesesosse--------mit hack.

bild leider büschen schwach


----------



## NoMono (5. Oktober 2018)

Heut gabs zur Abwechslung mal einen Dicken Burger!


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Oktober 2018)

Chili co carne einfach schnell.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Oktober 2018)

NoMono schrieb:


> Heut gabs zur Abwechslung mal einen Dicken Burger!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


geiler Burger


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Oktober 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Chili co carne einfach schnell.


Mensch Nobbi, wie kannst du nur?
Ich hab doch Tütenallergie


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Oktober 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Mensch Nobbi, wie kannst du nur?
> Ich hab doch Tütenallergie


ich weiß ich weiß ------------nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Oktober 2018)

heute gabs Döner, keine zeit weil ich heute Nacht noch losfahre und Istrien besuche.
2 Wochen habt ihr Ruhe vor mir


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. Oktober 2018)

Ich glaube Döner wäre nicht meine erste Wahl, wenn ich die Nacht im Auto verbringen würde 
Aber wünsche ne gute Fahrt und nen schönen Urlaub


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Oktober 2018)

Moin, heute wieder ganz fixe Küche, Maultaschen nicht mit Ei und Speck.


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Oktober 2018)

und Lecker.


----------



## NoMono (5. Oktober 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> heute gabs Döner, keine zeit weil ich heute Nacht noch losfahre und Istrien besuche.
> 2 Wochen habt ihr Ruhe vor mir



Freut mich das dir mein Burger gefallen hat, war seeehr lecker!

Ich wünsch dir einen schönen und erholsamen Urlaub!


----------



## Steff-Peff (6. Oktober 2018)

Lecker Rindersteak mit Wedges


----------



## hanzz (6. Oktober 2018)

Jau. Sehr geile Sachen mal wieder hier.
Heute Schnibbelbohneneintopf.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Oktober 2018)

Heute ein wenig Heimatgefühle geweckt, Currywurst á la Dönninghaus


----------



## hanzz (6. Oktober 2018)

@Testudo
Dönninghaus Brat-/Currywurst is the best.
Kommst aus Bochum ?
Mind. einmal im Monat fahren wir zum Hannibal Center und müssen ne Wurst vom Dönninghaus schnubbeln.


----------



## Hering 58 (6. Oktober 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Jau. Sehr geile Sachen mal wieder hier.
> Heute Schnibbelbohneneintopf.
> Anhang anzeigen 314070


Ist das Lecker,Bohneneintopf ich hab Hunger.


----------



## reticulatus (6. Oktober 2018)

Da ich erst am Donnerstag nach 4 Wochen Reha wieder nach Hause kam, mußte heute was handfestes auf den Tisch.

Also gabs was aus der Reihe "Bud-Spencer-Gedächtnis-Mampf" !

Hier die benötigten Einkäufe. Als Gewürze dienten Salz, schwarzer Pfeffer, Rosenpaprika, Oregano und gehackte Petersilie!






Und ein Foto vom Köcheln!





Zum Westerneintopf gabs natürlich auch noch eine Beilage dazu, in diesem Fall Reis (eigene Mischung aus Thai-und Basmatireis), ansonsten passen noch Nudeln, Kartoffeln in vielen Varianten oder einfach nur Brot aller Art!






War wie immer sehr lecker.


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Oktober 2018)

Alle drei den Daumen hoch.

Frauchen würde die Currywurst bekommen, ich die Vorsuppe (nicht so viel) danach das Rindersteak (hätte gerne den anschnitt gesehen)

Heute bei uns das Reste-Essen


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Oktober 2018)

Den Bud-Spencer-Gedächtnis Topf wollte ich auch noch mal machen im Dutch Oven.


----------



## reticulatus (6. Oktober 2018)

Ja, aus dem Dutchi kommt er noch besser oder auch aus dem ungarischen Gulyáskessel über offenem Feuer!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Oktober 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> @Testudo
> Dönninghaus Brat-/Currywurst is the best.
> Kommst aus Bochum ?
> Mind. einmal im Monat fahren wir zum Hannibal Center und müssen ne Wurst vom Dönninghaus schnubbeln.


Ja Bochum war zumindest ein längerer Aufenthaltsort, bin in Wanne-Eickel geboren und Großeltern haben sehr lange in Bochum gelebt.

Und selbst die Zeiten wo ich nicht in Bochum lebte, waren die Zeche und Zwischenfall weitere Wohnsitze.

@reticulatus: Gulyás, die Schreibweise verspricht du hast einen Bezug zu Ungarn?


----------



## hanzz (6. Oktober 2018)

Die haben ja auch nen online shop und verschicken die Wurst gut gekühlt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Oktober 2018)

Ja haben sie, sowohl die Wurst, als auch die Soße. Wir haben die Soße aber selbst gemacht, nach einem Rezept aus Chefkoch und die Wurst ist eine andere


----------



## reticulatus (6. Oktober 2018)

@reticulatus: Gulyás, die Schreibweise verspricht du hast einen Bezug zu Ungarn?[/QUOTE]


Weniger familiär (sehr entfernt), die Urgroßeltern und Großeltern stammen aus Niederschlesien, bzw aus Böhmen/Mähren, aber als gelernter Koch durch ehemalige ungarische Arbeitskollegen, welche unregelmäßig im (Angel-)Urlaub besucht werden, zum Glück wohnen alle an irgendwelchen Gewässern, so kann man alles miteinander verbinden.
Das hier bei uns als Gulasch/Goulasch bezeichnete Gericht hat nichts mit einem Gulyás zu tun, dieses Gericht könnte man je nach Zubereitung aber als Pörkölt oder Paprikás durchgehen lassen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Oktober 2018)

Ja Bogrács  wäre die treffende Bezeichnung für die Suppe für den Kessel, hab eine Zeit da gelebt.


----------



## reticulatus (6. Oktober 2018)

Scheint die emailierte Ausführung auf dem Foto zu sein, die habe ich auch, finde den Kessel super, koche damit bei diversen Outdooraktivitäten regelmäßig!
Neu gekauft natürlich in Ungarn, Alter der beiden Pötte liegt einstweilen bei etwa 20-25 Jahren, sind aber trotz viel Gebrauch immer noch im Topzustand.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Oktober 2018)

Ja ist emailliert.


----------



## Steff-Peff (7. Oktober 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> danach das Rindersteak (hätte gerne den anschnitt gesehen)



Sorry Nobbi, 
kann Dir aber versichern, dass es perfekt medium war


----------



## NoMono (7. Oktober 2018)

So ein emailliertes 50Liter Geschoss hab ich auch! Auch aus Ungarn, aber erst 5-6 Jahre alt!


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Oktober 2018)

Ich glaube wir brauchen in dem näcksten Jahr mal ein...…………..

A*B* L* ET

;-))


----------



## ralle (7. Oktober 2018)

Zum Mittag Pollack mit Bratkartoffeln


----------



## Hering 58 (7. Oktober 2018)

Das gefällt mir, deine Fisch Teller.Das Essen ist auch Lecker.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Oktober 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir brauchen in dem näcksten Jahr mal ein...…………..
> 
> A*B* L* ET
> 
> ;-))


Anglerboard lecker Essen und Trinken? Oder was meinst du?


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Oktober 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Anglerboard lecker Essen und Trinken? Oder was meinst du?


und Treffen *Mit Pütt* un *Pann.
ist noch nicht ganz ausgereift , am besten an einem see wo mann auch noch büschen spinnen kann)*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Oktober 2018)

Ja könnte man mal andenken, wobei mir ein Treffen an der Ostsee besser gefallen würde


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Oktober 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ja könnte man mal andenken, wobei mir ein Treffen an der Ostsee besser gefallen würde


Mitteldeutschland   da haben die das alle nicht so weit.
und ich  muss einen neuen Thread eröffnen,ist ja bald weihnachten.


----------



## NoMono (7. Oktober 2018)

So ein Treffen wär schon mal was feines, ich würd auch an die Ostsee tuckern obwohl ich ausm Schwabenländle komme!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Oktober 2018)

heute pappsatt mit grober Bratwurst, Blumenkohl und Kartoffelpü


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Oktober 2018)

und das noch mit büschen Senf.


----------



## Hering 58 (7. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde auch zum Treffen kommen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Oktober 2018)

heute  aus meiner tk….   aber mal frisch gemacht.


Schweine rollen sich iner soße.

und heute Alsterwasser ….muss morgen auto-fahren.


----------



## NoMono (8. Oktober 2018)

Heut gabs Hähnchenbrust in Kräutermarinade (alles was so im Garten stand) mit Gemüseallerlei (ebenfalls alles was noch so im Garten rumstand)!
Uuund bisschen Brot zum tunken!


----------



## reticulatus (8. Oktober 2018)

Rinderfrikadelle mit Käse überbacken und Schmelzzwiebeln, dazu gabs gemischten Salat und Baguette!

Einfach, aber lecker!

Eine andere Variante wäre mit angeschwitzten  Zwiebeln, Speck und Pilzen, danach mit Käse überbacken!


----------



## reticulatus (11. Oktober 2018)

Hi Leute,

gestern gabs ein "Resteessen" in Form eines Zwiebel-Paprika-Sahne-Hähnchens mit Nudeln, da vom Tag vorher drei Giggerlhax´n übriggeblieben waren, als ich die asiatische Hühnersuppe (süß-sauer-scharf) gemacht hatte, immer praktisch, wenn man aus einem Gericht zwei Gerichte erstellen kann.







Heute mußte es nach langer Zeit mal wieder eine "Mafiatorte" sein , als Belag dienten mir hierbei Schinken, Zwiebeln, Peperoni, Emmentaler und Mozzarella, zum Schluß noch mit frisch gemahlenem Pfeffer und Oregano bestreuen und rein damit!


----------



## Hering 58 (11. Oktober 2018)

Würde ich auch Essen.Lecker


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Oktober 2018)

Rollbraten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Oktober 2018)

Lecker dein Rollbraten. Wir waren heute im Wald und haben ein paar Pilze gefangen. Diese wurden mit einem Stück Fleisch und ein paar Kroketten zu einem Sonntagsessen. Mit etwas Soße wäre es wohl noch besser, gab aber keine


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Oktober 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Lecker dein Rollbraten. Wir waren heute im Wald und haben ein paar Pilze gefangen. Diese wurden mit einem Stück Fleisch und ein paar Kroketten zu einem Sonntagsessen. Mit etwas Soße wäre es wohl noch besser, gab aber keine


ach mano ----------die soße

:-(((((


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Oktober 2018)

Du hattest bestimmt reichlich,  da hätte ich gern was von genommen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Oktober 2018)

Heute Vormittag haben Pauli und ich auch noch Feuer gemacht...……………..für Frühstück)


----------



## Kauli11 (14. Oktober 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> haben ein paar Pilze gefangen.



In welcher Gegend wohnst du glücklicher?
Hier fehlt jede Menge Regen. Im Wald alles knochentrocken, wird wohl kein Pilz geben dieses Jahr.
Wohne im Norden von NRW.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Oktober 2018)

An der Ostsee, 
hier ist der Waldboden auch sehr trocken, aber für ein paar Hallimasch hat es gereicht.


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Oktober 2018)

Das sieht ABBA Lecker aus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Oktober 2018)

Schweinebraten mit Semmelknödel


----------



## reticulatus (17. Oktober 2018)

@nobbi1962

Ja, so eine "Wurmsuchhilfe" hatte ich früher auch, irgendwie fehlt er mir, obwohl er schon sehr lange nicht mehr vorhanden ist.






@all
Dort, wo ich im Schwarzwald (Feldberg) 4 Wochen auf Reha war, sah man schon beim Hinfahren mit der Bahn, daß es dort um einiges mehr geregnet haben mußte, denn alles stand in einem Sattgrün.
Es gab Pilze satt, da nahm ich fast nur Reherl (Pfifferlinge) , Steinpilze , Birkenpilze (Jagahax´n= Stiel dünn und "haarig") und Rotkappen mit, obwohl es noch diverse andere mir bekannte eßbare Pilze gab, so konnte ich diese dann gut trocknen und den Angestellten gab ich auch was ab.

In meiner Ecke ist es seit Anfang Mai so furztrocken wie in der Wüste, davor gabs auch kaum Regen und im Winter auch kaum Schnee, geht man durch den Wald, könnte man meinen, daß jemand Cornflakes ausgekippt hätte.

Zu Futtern gabs selbstgebaute Hänchenbrustfiletburger !


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Oktober 2018)

Lecker.Jetzt habe ich Hunger.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Oktober 2018)

Kartoffelsuppe




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Kartoffeln, Zwiebeln, Suppengemüse, eine gute Brühe und frische Kräuter – fertig ist der Eintopf. nach Großmütterchen Art" verleiht etwas Speck der Suppe eine würzige Note.


----------



## NoMono (19. Oktober 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Kartoffelsuppe
> Anhang anzeigen 314720
> 
> 
> ...



Klasse! Solche Eintöpfe Liebe ich besonders im Winter oder im Herbst wenn richtig Schmuddelwetter herrscht!


----------



## NoMono (21. Oktober 2018)

Was macht man bei schönem Oktoberwetter wenn man gerade mal nicht angelt?...... Richtig!.... Grillen!!!!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe gerade meinen 48er Döbel gegessen. Ich war ja Anfangs bissl skeptisch, aber Leute... Dieser Fisch schmeckt unfassbar gut. Kein Scherz, der beste Fisch den ich je gegessen habe.

Zubereitet in Alufolie. Lediglich Petersilie, bissl Tymian und Salz Pfeffer. Die Alufolie mit Butter bestrichen. 50 Minuten im Ofen.
Geschmack 1+. Schmeckt ähnlich wie Hecht, aber ohne den Hechttypischen Eigengeschmack. Das Fleisch ist, im Gegensatz zum Hecht, butterweich. Es zerfällt förmlich. Daher hat er auch etwas mehr Gräten als ein Hecht. Er hat zwar auch die Y Gräten  die man recht gut entfernen kann, aber auch paar kleinere sind dabei. Aber absolut im Rahmen und der Geschmack entschädigt alles!

Erster Döbel und bin hin und weg. Probiert diesen Fisch!! Absolute Delikatesse!


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Oktober 2018)

Mal wieder Schweine-Gyros-Art mit Wellen-Schnitt Pommes ausen Backofen.

Alles büschen Aufgepimpt


----------



## NoMono (23. Oktober 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Mal wieder Schweine-Gyros-Art mit Wellen-Schnitt Pommes ausen Backofen.
> 
> Alles büschen Aufgepimpt
> 
> ...




Und hoffentlich ordentlich Knofi drinn...dann glüht morgen der Auspuff!


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Oktober 2018)

nobbi,jetzt habe ich Hunger.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Oktober 2018)

NoMono schrieb:


> Und hoffentlich ordentlich Knofi drinn...dann glüht morgen der Auspuff!


ja mit Knoblauchfahne morgen früh


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Oktober 2018)

Dann spricht dich auch keiner an.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Oktober 2018)

Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???
geht auch ohne Bilder !!!

immer her damit -------------------


----------



## hanzz (23. Oktober 2018)

Nä. Nix gekocht. Spätschicht... gab Ravioli. Schon Jahre nicht mehr gegessen. Reicht auch erstmal wieder.


----------



## u-see fischer (23. Oktober 2018)

Heute gab es Bauerntopf, also von allem was der Garten über den Sommer hergab etwas.
Eintopf mit Buschbohnen, Kartoffeln, Paprika, Zwiebeln, Konblauch mit fein gehacktem Rindfleisch.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Oktober 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Nä. Nix gekocht. Spätschicht... gab Ravioli. Schon Jahre nicht mehr gegessen. Reicht auch erstmal wieder.


einmal im Jahr-- beim an campen-------------geilravioli, büschen salz und pfeffer mit rein.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Oktober 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Nä. Nix gekocht. Spätschicht... gab Ravioli. Schon Jahre nicht mehr gegessen. Reicht auch erstmal wieder.


oder wasche die Ravioli und brate sie mal an!


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Oktober 2018)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Heute gab es Bauerntopf, also von allem was der Garten über den Sommer hergab etwas.
> Eintopf mit Buschbohnen, Kartoffeln, Paprika, Zwiebeln, Konblauch mit fein gehacktem Rindfleisch.



laufen bei euch keine Kaninchen im Garten rum?


----------



## bombe20 (24. Oktober 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> gab Ravioli. Schon Jahre nicht mehr gegessen. Reicht auch erstmal wieder.


ich hoffe nicht die aus der dose, die ich aus meiner abi- und anfänglichen studentenzeit kenne. da käme ich heute nicht mehr ran.


----------



## u-see fischer (24. Oktober 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> laufen bei euch keine Kaninchen im Garten rum?


Nee, Kaninchen laufen bei uns im Garten nicht rum. Unser Gartengelände ist von 2 Seiten durch die Düssel mit ca. 3 - 4 Meter Breite eingefasst, auf den anderen Seite ist dann halt die Stadt Düsseldorf. Kaninchen habe ich dort tatsächlich noch nie gesehen, was mich im Moment auch etwas verwundert.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Oktober 2018)

Einfach nur Kotelett.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Oktober 2018)

Das ist ein schönes Kotelett mit Filet, du weißt schon was gut ist


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Oktober 2018)

@Nobbi,
Kotelett mit Kartoffeln und grünen Bohnen, mhhh eins der ehrlichsten und besten Essen die es gibt


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Oktober 2018)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Nee, Kaninchen laufen bei uns im Garten nicht rum. Unser Gartengelände ist von 2 Seiten durch die Düssel mit ca. 3 - 4 Meter Breite eingefasst, auf den anderen Seite ist dann halt die Stadt Düsseldorf. Kaninchen habe ich dort tatsächlich noch nie gesehen, was mich im Moment auch etwas verwundert.



Schade, sie stellen ein sehr leckeres "Gartengemüse" dar


----------



## NoMono (26. Oktober 2018)

Heut gabs Forellenfilets "Wiener Art" !


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Oktober 2018)

NoMono schrieb:


> Heut gabs Forellenfilets "Wiener Art" !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sieht aber mal richtig lecker aus


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Oktober 2018)

bombe20 schrieb:


> die aus der dose, die ich aus meiner abi- und anfänglichen studentenzeit kenne.



Die kann man sich geil morgens um 7 zimmerwarm (bzw. -kalt) mit Mayo-Zusatz direkt ausm Blech reinlöten - pervers, aber nahrhaft. Ideal für Saufpausen, wenn zwischendurch komfortabel zugängliche Fest(er)munition ranmuss. A gude Sau frisst älles.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Oktober 2018)

Selbstgemachte Pizza mit Rucola und Prosciutto crudo


----------



## hanzz (26. Oktober 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Selbstgemachte Pizza mit Rucola und Prosciutto crudo



Einmal bitte nach Essen liefern. Hab um 22 Uhr Feierabend und bin gegen 22:20 zu hause.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Oktober 2018)

Andernfalls keine Panik - Dosen-Ravioli und Mayo gibt's bei jeder halbwegs großen Tanke auf Deinem Heimweg  Einfach aufmachen und Spaß haben.


----------



## hanzz (26. Oktober 2018)

Hahaha. Gut aufgepasst. Aber die mag ich heut gar nicht. Ich denke, ich besorg mir ne türkische Brottasche mit Kalb drin.


----------



## hanzz (27. Oktober 2018)

Moin Moin.
An all die Pizzabäcker. Was für einen Stein eignet sich denn als Pizzastein für den Ofen oder Grill ? Franks Pizza hat mich angefixt  Würd gern heute in einen Baumarkt und mir nen Stein besorgen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. Oktober 2018)

Moin, wir haben mittlerweile 3 verschiedene. Davon sind 2 dünn und leicht, als Pizzastein gekauft und einer ist einfach ein großer Schamottestein in 4 cm Stärke,  der auf Größe des Rostes zugeschnitten ist.

4 cm würde ich nicht mehr nehmen, aber die dünnen die einem in der Regel angeboten werden, sind nicht das Wahre.

Sie verlieren die Hitze zu schnell, wenn man was auflegt und den Ofen öffnet.

Zum Pizzabacken, den Stein schön auf die oberste Schiene und den Ofen gut vorheizen am besten mit  dem Grill auf größter Stufe. Die Pizza braucht dann nur 4 bis 5 Minuten, wenn der Teig schön dünn ist.


----------



## hanzz (27. Oktober 2018)

Danke, Frank.


----------



## Steff-Peff (27. Oktober 2018)

Heute wieder mal Pizza aus dem Gaskugelgrill 

Cheers 
Steff


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. Oktober 2018)

Moin Steff-Peff.

Eure Pizza sieht sehr gut aus 

A propos Ravioli,  heute haben wir Ravioli mit Spinat und Gorgonzola gegessen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (27. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Frank,
Danke, war auch wieder lecker.

Die Ravioli hätte ich aber auch gegessen. Ich liebe die italienische/mediterrane Küche


----------



## NoMono (27. Oktober 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Moin Moin.
> An all die Pizzabäcker. Was für einen Stein eignet sich denn als Pizzastein für den Ofen oder Grill ? Franks Pizza hat mich angefixt  Würd gern heute in einen Baumarkt und mir nen Stein besorgen.



Ich habe den Santos Pizzastein Durchm. 36,5cm aus Cordierit, dieses Material ist Hitzebeständig bis 1000° und verträgt Temperaturschwankungen sehr gut!
Ich nutze den Stein hauptsächlich auf meinem Napolen LEX 485 aber auch im Backofen und funktioniert einwandfrei!

Wenn du dir im Baumarkt einen Pizzastein kaufen willst ist das in Ordnung, aber bei Natursteinplatten würd ich aufpassen, die können dir bei zu schnellem erhitzen oder bei Temperaturschwankungen platzen oder reißen!


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Oktober 2018)

Heute gibt es Schweinenackenbraten, dazu Kartoffeln und Rosenkohl


----------



## hanzz (28. Oktober 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Heute gibt es Schweinenackenbraten, dazu Kartoffeln und Rosenkohl


Bei uns auch. Aber mit Blumenkohl.

@NoMono 
Dank auch dir.

Musste mein Unterfangen aber verschieben.
Gab dann Kotelett mit Schmorkohl und Kartoffeln.


----------



## reticulatus (28. Oktober 2018)

Überbackene Filet Mignon (Innenfilet beim Hühnchen) mit Endiviensalat in Zwiebel-Knoblauch-Kräuter-Vinaigrette






Hähnchenstelzen , selber mariniert, mit Salat und Brot.

Dann gabs diese Woche noch was, die es kennen dürften es bei diesem Foto schon wissen!





Genau, Lecsó oder zu deutsch Letscho, allerdings hatte ich keine Eiergraupen (ungarisch Tarhonya, wenn ichs richtig im Kopf hab) im Haus und selbstmachen hatte ich keine Lust, also gabs Reis dazu!





Was ich heute zum Mampfen mache, weiß ich noch nicht, vielleicht gibts auch nur ne Brotzeit!


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Oktober 2018)

Da ist er, dazu einen istrischen Rotwein


----------



## Hering 58 (28. Oktober 2018)

Lecker,schönes Essen macht ihr.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Oktober 2018)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Lecker,schönes Essen macht ihr.



ja klar, von irgendetwas muss man ja leben


----------



## Hering 58 (28. Oktober 2018)

Ja von Luft und Liebe.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Oktober 2018)

Liebe ist da auch mit drinn


----------



## reticulatus (28. Oktober 2018)

Nachdem ich heute mittag aus dem Forum raus bin, fiel mir wieder ein, daß ich einen Apfelkuchen machen wollte, was dann auch geschah!

Der Boden besteht aus einem Haselnußmürbteig, die Streusel sind auch mit Haselnüssen und Zimt versehen!











Da mir aber zum Essen nix besonderes eingefallen ist, ich nach der Kuchenbackerei auch nicht mehr wirklich viel Bock hatte was zu Basteln, sah ich mal im TK nach und wurde fündig, Schlemmerfilet Bordelaise und Chili-Cheese-Nuggets mit Chilisauce und Brot, fertig war die Kiste!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Oktober 2018)

Wir haben heute Schweinerouladen als Cordon Bleu gemacht,  aber ihr bekommt dazu leider kein Foto, der Käse war zu schnell. 
Euch noch einen schönen Sonntagabend.


----------



## Hering 58 (28. Oktober 2018)

Ach schade hätten wir gerne gesehen.


----------



## u-see fischer (28. Oktober 2018)

Heute gab es Wantan Suppe mit selbstgemachten Wantans, Pakchoi, Frühlingszwiebeln und Hähnchenbrustfilet. Das Ganze je nach Gusto mit selbst getrokneten, gerösteten und gemahlenen Chilies gewürzt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. Oktober 2018)

Schweinefilet mit Pfifferlingsosse und Röstiecken.
Pappsatt und faul kann der Tag zu Ende gehen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Oktober 2018)

Moin,
Heute ein snell lecker TK, Schlemmer Filet, Bordelaise mit pikanter Kräuterkruste.

Der Gurkensalat dazu ist aber selber gemacht.
Morgen haben wir einen Feiertag hier in S-H und es wird ein Schweinegulasch gekocht.


----------



## reticulatus (30. Oktober 2018)

Heute mal was von der italienischen Pastafront!

Penne Rigate mit Ragú alla bolognese, _Parmigiano Reggiano wurde hinterher raufgehobelt, grüner Salat(Endivie mit Vinaigrette) ist leider nicht auf dem Bild, gehört aber meiner Meinung bei sowas dazu_ !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. Oktober 2018)

Boah Endivie ist auch mal wieder eine Idee mit Rahmsosse oder Kartoffeln durcheinander. Der Winter hat auch gute Zeiten. Für morgen haben wir schon den Grünkohl  vorgekocht.


----------



## reticulatus (30. Oktober 2018)

Joup, Endiviensalat mochte ich schon als Kind sehr gerne, vorallem mit Zwiebelwürfeln und gehacktem Knoblauch in Essig-Öl-Dressing mit Schnittlauch und Peterle!
Könnte ich fast jeden Tag ´ne Ladung vertragen!


----------



## NoMono (30. Oktober 2018)

So...habe gerade 3 meiner Hähnchen geschlachtet! 2 Masthähnchen und 1 Les Bleues (Bresse)! Natürlich alles BIO und kein Massenhaltungsantibiotikagentechnikschrott! 
Die werden demnächst Gegrillt...Bericht und Rezept kommt natürlich !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. Oktober 2018)

Toll, wir hatten in Ungarn auch Hühner und das Fleisch von freilebenden Vögel ist mit dem der Turbomast  nicht vergleichbar. Und deine haben auch so ein schön dunkles Fleisch und eine nicht so aufgepumpte Brust. Das erinnert viel mehr an Wildgeflügel


----------



## Hering 58 (30. Oktober 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 315239
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oha ein richtiges Lecker Gericht.Wir haben auch ein Feiertag in HH.


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2018)

Gularsch im Topf;-))


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Oktober 2018)

Grünkohl mit Mettwurst und Schweinebacke


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2018)

Ja ABBA ich mit Senf und Zucker


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2018)

Mein Tellerbild.#


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2018)

Da heute quasi ein teilweiser Samstag ist: Bratwurscht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2018)

Andal schrieb:


> Da heute quasi ein teilweiser Samstag ist: Bratwurscht.


bestimmt die grobe?


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2018)

Nein. Heute mal eine weiße, feine.


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Oktober 2018)

Auch Lecker.


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Oktober 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Mein Tellerbild.#
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 315263


Hast du Abba fein gemacht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. November 2018)

boahh Leute, jetzt tropft mir der Zahn.

Lecker Sachen habt ihr wieder gekocht


----------



## hanzz (1. November 2018)

Gestern und heut: Eintopf

Wirsing 
Stielmus


----------



## ralle (1. November 2018)

Heute Mittag wurde der Stift zum essen machen verdonnert. 
Gulasch mit Klößen.

Fürs erste mal ganz gut 



Sind nur Schnappschüsse - man kann aber erkennen was es ist.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. November 2018)

ralle schrieb:


> Heute Mittag wurde der Stift zum essen machen verdonnert.
> Gulasch mit Klößen.
> 
> Fürs erste mal ganz gut
> ...



Sieht lecker aus.

Und wer wurde zum Herdputzen verdonnert?


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. November 2018)

Bei uns heute Focatia, Prsut und Käse. Als Dip eigenes Olivenöl mit Kräutern


----------



## ralle (1. November 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Sieht lecker aus.
> 
> Und wer wurde zum Herdputzen verdonnert?



Der sieht immer so aus !!


----------



## Hering 58 (2. November 2018)

ralle schrieb:


> Der sieht immer so aus !!


Ohme Worte.


----------



## u-see fischer (2. November 2018)

Hoffentlich muss der Stift auch die Küche anschließend putzen. 

Sieht aber lecker aus.

Edit: Irgendwie waren die Beiträge von Brillendorsch und Hering 58 nicht sichtbar, musste die erstmal für mich sichtbar schalten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. November 2018)

Ein Stück von der Sau, ihr Futter und Kartoffelpü.


----------



## hanzz (2. November 2018)

Ach. Dieses Wochenende gibt's nur was ausm Froster der letzten Tage. Rouladen und Gulasch.
Heut gab's n Zander mit Kartoffelpü und Salat.
Kommende Woche wird mal was türkisches zubereitet. u.A. ne türkische Linsensuppe mit Minze und so.


----------



## hanzz (2. November 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ein Stück von der Sau, ihr Futter und Kartoffelpü.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie machste denn den Mais ? Nur erwärmen und bisserl abschmecken ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. November 2018)

Das waren frische Kolben, die Körner einfach mit etwas Salz und Butter 10 Minuten geschmort. Waren noch bissfest.

Edit auf die  Linsensuppe bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. November 2018)

lool---------------bei ihr Futter war der Daumen hoch.

aber war bestimmt ein lecker

grüße nobbi


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. November 2018)

Für Morgen zum Grillen.

Speck-Kartoffelsalat und die Rippchen mit  Rub bestreuen und in Frischhaltefolie einwickeln. Über Nacht im Kühlschrank marinieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. November 2018)

Moin Nobbi,

und was ist heute? Schmalhans Küchenmeister? 

Für morgen habt ihr ja gut gesorgt, sieht lecker aus.

Bei uns heute mit der geliebten Pfefferrahmsauce


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. November 2018)

Moin Frank,
heute noch sone Tomatensause mit Basilikum und alles was der Garten noch hergibt.
Aufgepimpt mit Schnitzel und und und.....ein guck

Teller-Bild kommt noch.


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. November 2018)

Ich schmeiß es einfach mal hier mit rein. Gestern geräuchert


----------



## reticulatus (3. November 2018)

Bei mir gings kulinarisch heute Richtung Ost-Süd-Ost , genauer ab in die Türkei!

Als erstes wurde die Knoblauchtunke hergestellt, dann der Salat, die Zwiebeln und die Paprika kleingeschnitten.

Das Fleisch angebrutzelt und die Teigfladen kurz im Ofen gebacken.

Dann konnte es losgehen, erst Tunke verteilen, dann den geschnippelten Salat drauf!





Darüber dann Zwiebeln und Paprika!





Da wurde dann das Fleisch draufgebettet!






Und einfach noch einrollen das Ganze und fertig ist die Portion!






Mahlzeit!


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. November 2018)

die hab ich auf Rhodos sehr gerne gegessen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. November 2018)

Sehen klasse aus


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. November 2018)

..und wie lässt man die letzte Butter aus...………..einfach mit in die Bratpfanne packen. ;-))

Tellerbild nicht so schön-------aber lecker, auch ohne was grünes drauf.
ich habe am ende vom schnitzel-anbraten noch zwei Sardellenfilets mit rein geschmeißt;-))
war ein toller schmack iner to- sause.


----------



## reticulatus (3. November 2018)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Sehen klasse aus




Das waren sie auch!


----------



## u-see fischer (3. November 2018)

Meine Frau wollte heute mal ein Winteressen, gab Kassler mit Sauerkraut und Kartollelpüree. Zum Kassler gehört dann natürlich Düsseldorfer Löwensenf scharf.
War auch sehr lecker.


----------



## reticulatus (3. November 2018)

Ohne scharfen Löwensenf geht garnix, den habe ich auch immer im Haus und bei Outdooraktivitäten dabei!


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. November 2018)

……..Senf macht dumm)))))
hat Oma sacht...aber Senf ist so lecker.

Bautz’ner Senf oder Dijon-Senf.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. November 2018)

Die Rippchen sind im Kugelgrill
5-0-0
5Std bei 110grad mit rauch.
gibt auch noch die „*Variante*“

3-2-1
3-2-0

nobbi bei der arbeit
	

		
			
		

		
	







pauli bei der arbeit


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. November 2018)

ich sehe nur den leeren Grill und Pauli
Hat der die Rippchen gefressen?


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. November 2018)

Schweinsbraten bayrische Art mit Semmelknödel


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. November 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ich sehe nur den leeren Grill und Pauli
> Hat der die Rippchen gefressen?


ca. 16 Uhr


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. November 2018)

Die Focatia vom Donnerstag


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. November 2018)

so gefällt mir der Grill schon besser Nobbi


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. November 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> so gefällt mir der Grill schon besser Nobbi


nur so mal büschen-------------für mich.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. November 2018)

zwischen Hunger ------------------------))))


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. November 2018)

Die Rippchen sind vom Knochen …..)))


----------



## Xianeli (4. November 2018)

Selbst gemachte Dönerpizza


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. November 2018)

Schweinebraten mit Reibeknödel


----------



## Hering 58 (4. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> zwischen Hunger ------------------------))))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das gefällt mir auch Lecker


----------



## Hering 58 (4. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Die Rippchen sind im Kugelgrill
> 5-0-0
> 5Std bei 110grad mit rauch.
> gibt auch noch die „*Variante*“
> ...


Ihr beide bei der Arbeit.Das ist sau geil


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. November 2018)

Ihr macht mich fertig ! Lauter lecker Essen nach Steff-Peffs Geschmack


----------



## ralle (4. November 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Schweinebraten mit Reibeknödel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hör auf - eigentlich war ich satt !!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. November 2018)

Dachte ich auch, aber da war noch ein klitzekleine kleines Stück von dem Braten........

Jetzt erst mal die nächste Woche der Waage aus dem Weg gehen


----------



## reticulatus (5. November 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch, aber da war noch ein klitzekleine kleines Stück von dem Braten........
> 
> Jetzt erst mal die nächste Woche der Waage aus dem Weg gehen



Wieso, ist doch ein schönes Sternzeichen!!! 

Oder meinst du was anderes?


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. November 2018)

Heute nur einfach Fischstäbchen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. November 2018)

Gestern Döner, heute Kebap. Das muss nun aber auch wieder für eine Zeit reichen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. November 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Gestern Döner, heute Kebap. Das muss nun aber auch wieder für eine Zeit reichen.


einen Daumen hoch.
habe dieses jahr noch keinen Döner habt------------------aber werde ich noch essen
die schamecken doch lecker---ich mit alles knofi und scharfe sause (Harissa)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. November 2018)

Ja klar ist das lecker , aber 2 Tage hintereinander muss nicht sein. Hatte aber auch keine Lust noch zu kochen .


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. November 2018)

der Mensch kann ohne futter ein paar Wochen ---aber er muß trinken.

wollte vorletzte Woche bei mc-doof ein big mac--essen----------------ca. so10uhr---sagen die zu mir nö

ich so-----das ist doch ein burger laden hir)))))))


----------



## reticulatus (6. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> der Mensch kann ohne futter ein paar Wochen ---aber er muß trinken.
> 
> wollte vorletzte Woche bei mc-doof ein big mac--essen----------------ca. so10uhr---sagen die zu mir nö
> 
> ich so-----das ist doch ein burger laden hir)))))))




Die ganzen Fast-Food-Boulettenschmieden sehen mich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr, erstens viel zu überteuert, zweitens zu kalorienlastig, drittens hat man nach kurzer Zeit wieder Hunger!

So wie ich mal mitbekommen habe, gibts dort erst ab 11Uhr Burger und Co, davor nur ihr "Frühstücksangebot", als wir mal nach Friedrichshafen zur Angelmesse gefahren sind, gabs dort einen Boxenstopp am MC-Doof zum Kaffeetanken, ist aber auch schon mehr als 4 Jahre her!

Burger baue ich mir lieber selber, die halten wenigstens was sie versprechen!

Dann lieber ab und an ein Dürüm, eine Lahmacun, einen normalen Döner Kebap oder was anderes vom türkischen Imbiss , macht wenigstens satt und schmeckt tausendmal besser!


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. November 2018)

Heute auch noch büschen lecker essen.


----------



## NoMono (7. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Heute auch noch büschen lecker essen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 315575



Grillen geht immer! Klasse!


----------



## Hering 58 (7. November 2018)

Hast du die Fischstäbchen selbst gefangen?


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. November 2018)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Hast du die Fischstäbchen selbst gefangen?


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. November 2018)

Heute lecker essen--------------------

schweine-filet in saurer sahne.

Tellerbild kommt noch


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Heute lecker essen--------------------
> 
> schweine-filet in saurer sahne.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hadde (8. November 2018)

Das sieht richtig lecker aus, guten Appetit!!


----------



## Steff-Peff (8. November 2018)

Heute ...

hat Frauchen aber echt super auf den Punkt gebracht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. November 2018)

Ich kämpfe hier gerade mit meinem Speichelfluss


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. November 2018)

Heute chicken süss sauer, war gut mal was leichtere Kosten.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (8. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Heute lecker essen--------------------
> 
> schweine-filet in saurer sahne.
> 
> ...



Hei Nobbi,
das interessiert mich sehr, Tellerbild sieht dann auch lecker aus.
gibst Du mal ein Rezept preis ?
Hungrige Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## Hering 58 (9. November 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ich kämpfe hier gerade mit meinem Speichelfluss


Ich leider auch.


----------



## NoMono (9. November 2018)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Heute ...
> 
> hat Frauchen aber echt super auf den Punkt gebracht
> 
> ...



Frauchen kann es wohl....nach Zufallstreffer sieht das nicht aus!


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. November 2018)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Hei Nobbi,
> das interessiert mich sehr, Tellerbild sieht dann auch lecker aus.
> gibst Du mal ein Rezept preis ?
> Hungrige Grüße aus Berlin



Moin Bernd,
2 Schweinefilet a ca. 350g
 in scheiben schneiden.

Die zwei Zwiebeln fein würfeln

alles anbraten mit Salz und Pfeffer.
"2 keine Dosen Champignons dazu (ganze)

dann zwei Becher saure-sahne mit einem halben Becher sahne verrühren
und 
dazu geben.

nicht kochen lassen --wenn geht nur warm ziehen lassen.

zu Schluss nur noch mit Muskatnuss abschmecken.


----------



## Hering 58 (9. November 2018)

Lecker.Ich krieg Hunger


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (10. November 2018)

Moin Moin Nobbi,
hab lieben Dank, so hab ich mir das schon gedacht.
Also Pfeffer, Salz und büschen Muskat....., und jeder wie er´s mag...
Es ist eben oftmals sehr Lecker, obwohl/weil sehr einfach 

Schönes WE wünscht Bernd


----------



## hanzz (10. November 2018)

So. (Wer “So“ sacht, is eigentlich noch lang nicht feddich )

Gestern gab's die Linsensuppe nach einem Rezept einer türkischen Arbeitskollegin.
Möhren, Kartoffeln, eine große geviertelte Zwiebel anbraten.
Rote Linsen und Tomatenmark beigeben.
Gut durchrühren und mit Brühe oder Wasser aufgiessen.
Petersilie und Minze beigeben. Minze diesmal getrocknet. Hab leider keine frische bekommen.
Chillipulver, Salz und Pfeffer.
Entweder so grob oder auch mit dem Mixstab pürieren.
Etwas Zitronensaft beigeben.
Kleine Suguc Würfel anbraten und rein damit.
Hab ich beim Bild vergessen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. November 2018)

Eure Werke sehen lecker aus...
Ich koche heute garnichts... und das sofort für zwei Tage ...
Bin gleich um 15.00h zum Essen bei Schwester eingeladen, es gibt Sauerbraten...


----------



## NoMono (10. November 2018)

Soo, heute gabs den ersten Les Bleues Hahn (Bressehuhn) aus eigener Zucht!


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. November 2018)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Eure Werke sehen lecker aus...
> Ich koche heute garnichts... und das sofort für zwei Tage ...
> Bin gleich um 15.00h zum Essen bei Schwester eingeladen, es gibt Sauerbraten...


Wenn du kannst (möchtest) mach doch mal ein Bild und frag Schwesterchen nach Rezept.




NoMono schrieb:


> Soo, heute gabs den ersten Les Bleues Hahn (Bressehuhn) aus eigener Zucht!
> Anhang anzeigen 315687
> Anhang anzeigen 315689
> Anhang anzeigen 315690


kann leider nicht 10mal Gefällt mir drücken)))

ein lecker


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. November 2018)

oh oh Mono, das sieht ja mal mega köstlich aus


----------



## Hering 58 (10. November 2018)

Oha ist das alles Lecker.


----------



## hanzz (10. November 2018)

@NoMono 
Bombastisch 

Ich mach heut Jägerschnitzel mit Pommes und Salat. Dazu BVB : FCB




Sie sieht grad n Eichhörnchen


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. November 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> @NoMono
> Bombastisch
> 
> Ich mach heut Jägerschnitzel mit Pommes und Salat. Dazu BVB : FCB
> ...


Der deutsche Küchenklassiker und die Sauce.


----------



## hanzz (10. November 2018)

Ja. Hab da sooo Bock drauf heut.
Hab Schweinerouladen geholt. Gibt feine Schnitzel. Schön dünn und zart.


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. November 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ja. Hab da sooo Bock drauf heut.
> Hab Schweinerouladen geholt. Gibt feine Schnitzel. Schön dünn und zart.


 Da hab ich von Dir eine schöne Idee bekommen und ein Danke.

mal wieder Zigeunerschnitzel zu machen.

lg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. November 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> @NoMono
> Bombastisch
> 
> Ich mach heut Jägerschnitzel mit Pommes und Salat. Dazu BVB : FCB
> ...


Mach ihm mal einen schönen blauen weißen Latz um, du weißt schon welchen ich meine, dann guckt er nicht mehr so panisch .

Gestern haben wir eine Bolognese gekocht, und heute haben wir sie dann auch noch überbacken.


----------



## hanzz (10. November 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 315699
> 
> Mach ihm mal einen schönen blauen weißen Latz um, du weißt schon welchen ich meine, dann guckt er nicht mehr so panisch .
> 
> Gestern haben wir eine Bolognese gekocht, und heute haben wir sie dann auch noch überbacken.


Gerne morgen zum Schalke Spiel. Aber nicht heute.


----------



## hanzz (10. November 2018)




----------



## nobbi1962 (10. November 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 315699
> 
> Mach ihm mal einen schönen blauen weißen Latz um, du weißt schon welchen ich meine, dann guckt er nicht mehr so panisch .
> 
> Gestern haben wir eine Bolognese gekocht, und heute haben wir sie dann auch noch überbacken.


Reste-essen immer ganz toll--------------------------bei Fußball bin ich raus.


----------



## NoMono (10. November 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> oh oh Mono, das sieht ja mal mega köstlich aus



Danke, war es auch! 
Ich muss ja sagen das ich neben der Angelei noch Hobbykleintierzüchter und leidenschaftlicher Griller bin!
Ich hab mittlerweile schon paar Hühnerrassen durchprobiert aber bei den Les Bleues bleib ich jetzt....! Das Fleisch dieser Rasse ist echt der Wahnsinn...!
Kostest ja nicht umsonst das Kg ca. 25€!


----------



## Hering 58 (11. November 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> @NoMono
> Bombastisch
> 
> Ich mach heut Jägerschnitzel mit Pommes und Salat. Dazu BVB : FCB
> ...


Das ist aber nicht dein Jägerschnitzel?


----------



## Steff-Peff (11. November 2018)

Gestern mit Kumpels gewandert, um abends zum Gansessen einzukehren. Die gefüllten Gänse mit Kartoffelklößen, Sosse und Blaukraut waren wieder der Hit 
Hier ein Bild von nem halben Hauptakteur.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. November 2018)

oh ja Steff, ne jut jebratene Jans iss ne jute Gabe Jottes.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. November 2018)

Die Qualität der Vacuumverpackten Muscheln ist erstaunlich gut.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. November 2018)

es gab sie gestern Abend


----------



## Steff-Peff (11. November 2018)

Muscheln könnte ich auch mal versuchen zu machen. Sieht gut aus !


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. November 2018)

650 g Kottelet  von einer Kreuzung aus Hällischen Landschwein und Pietreng.
Als ich das im Hofladen sah, musste es einfach mit.


----------



## Hering 58 (11. November 2018)

Heute gibt es das bei uns:Mit Kassler und Kochwurst.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. November 2018)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Heute gibt es das bei uns:Mit Kassler und Kochwurst.


mit zucker???


----------



## Hering 58 (11. November 2018)

Meine Frau und Tochter ja ,ich ohne.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. November 2018)

Ich hätte die Beilagen weg lassen sollen, dann hätte ich es vielleicht geschafft.
Es war köstlich aber definitiv zu viel


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. November 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ich hätte die Beilagen weg lassen sollen, dann hätte ich es vielleicht geschafft.
> Es war köstlich aber definitiv zu viel
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 315770
> Anhang anzeigen 315771


Dein Oliven öl fehlt mir nur noch.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Dein Oliven öl fehlt mir nur noch.


Das war im Gemüse


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. November 2018)

Heute Rollbraten.

Brillendorsch wird noch Meckern----- aber zwei mal im Monat mit Tüten

wir mögen das.


----------



## hanzz (11. November 2018)

Ab und an kommt bei uns auch ne Tüte zum Einsatz. Oder für ne schnelle Bolo: Miraculi. Bisserl pimpen und lecka is.
Was solls.
Hauptsache schmeckt euch.

Hab noch Schweinefleisch von gestern üba.
Gibt heut Cordon bleu.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. November 2018)

Nobbi, wenn Du es magst ist alles gut,

Du hast wohl keine Tüten u. Dosenallergie


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. November 2018)

Also, diese Kreuzung der Schweinerassen Pietreng + Hällesche Landschwein ergibt ein Fleisch der Extraklasse. Die Kottelets sind komplett durchwachsen und marmoriert ohne den beim Hällischen
sonst üblich extremen Fettrand.


----------



## hanzz (11. November 2018)

Cordon bleu mit Bratkartoffeln und Bohnensalat.
Gut, dass ich die Woche Spätschicht hab.
Da gibt's leichte Kost


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (11. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Heute Rollbraten.
> 
> Brillendorsch wird noch Meckern----- aber zwei mal im Monat mit Tüten
> 
> ...



Warum auch nicht ?
Man muss nicht immer alles selber machen, zumal es wirklich einige leckere Sachen aus Tüte und Dose gibt, die einem das Kochen erleichtern / verkürzen.

Und ja, wenn ich jetzt nicht sofort mein Bier austrinke und ins Bett gehe...........
..........gehe ich in die Küche


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. November 2018)

Man kann nur staunen wie viele convinient Produkte für die Küche gibt, egal ob für die gewerbliche  Küche oder den heimischen Herd.

In der asiatischen Küche geht es gar nicht ohne, und die Vielfalt an Sojasoßen, Würzsoßen.

Oder was wäre der Balkan ohne Vegeta?

Ich nutze zwar keine fertigen Würzmischungen, aber eine gekörnte Brühe, oder mal ein Fleischextrakt und wenn andere Angst haben vor Glutamat, so habe ich es für die asiatische Küche da und manche Gerichte gehen nicht ohne.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. November 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Nobbi, wenn Du es magst ist alles gut,
> 
> Du hast wohl keine Tüten u. Dosenallergie


Ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## Zander Jonny (12. November 2018)

Solange man die Tüten nicht mit isst ist es ok. Es gibt wesentlich ungesündere Sachen z.B. Dosen mit essen.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. November 2018)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Solange man die Tüten nicht mit isst ist es ok. Es gibt wesentlich ungesündere Sachen z.B. Dosen mit essen.


Und ich schmeiße sie immer weg,wenn sie Leer sind.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. November 2018)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Heute gibt es das bei uns:Mit Kassler und Kochwurst.


Heute gab es dem Rest.Lecker


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Heute Rollbraten.
> 
> Brillendorsch wird noch Meckern----- aber zwei mal im Monat mit Tüten
> 
> ...


Heute auch noch Reste-essen vom Rollbraten.
Gestern war der Akku leer für Tellerbild.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. November 2018)

Grobe Bratwurst mit Stampfkartoffen-Endivie


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. November 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 315819
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Übermorgen gibbet bei uns die Grobe mit Sauerkraut.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. November 2018)

Sauerkraut haben wir heute auch gekauft


----------



## Kauli11 (12. November 2018)

War zwar schon im August, aber Maishähnchen auf der Dose ist immer wieder legga.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. November 2018)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> War zwar schon im August, aber Maishähnchen auf der Dose ist immer wieder legga.


Aus der Bierdose kommt bei mir immer ein großer schluck in den Koch)

danach kommen da noch Gewürze rein und Ziebeln.


----------



## Kauli11 (12. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> danach kommen da noch Gewürze rein und Ziebeln.



Waren da auch drin...und Knofi.


----------



## hanzz (12. November 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 315819
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super. Echt.
Lechz.

Endivie kriegste hier kaum. Echt seltsam.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. November 2018)

Jetzt im Winter in Läden mit einer großen Obst und Gemüseabteilung. Hier war es im Marktkauf.

Ich finde den auch richtig lecker.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. November 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Jetzt im Winter in Läden mit einer großen Obst und Gemüseabteilung. Hier war es im Marktkauf.
> 
> Ich finde den auch richtig lecker.


alllso mache hanzz mal ein wichtel-packet feddich))

wie lange hält sich Gemüse im packet?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> wie lange hält sich Gemüse im packet?



Das ist eine gute Frage,  kein Ahnung,  aber mit einem Kühlakku in feuchte Zeitung eingeschlagen sollte es gehen.


----------



## hanzz (12. November 2018)

Da werd ich nochmal auf die Suche gehen.
Heut gabs ne Brotzeit zum Abend
Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## reticulatus (13. November 2018)

> Endivie kriegste hier kaum. Echt seltsam.



Hmm, komisch.

Endivie bekommt man hier in meiner Ecke oder auch in meiner niederbayrischen Heimat den ganzen Herbst und Winter über, bis so fast um die Osterzeit oder wer Glück hat auch bei Kumpels im Garten, noch besser.

Aktuell haben die hier im rewe erhältlichen Köpfe einen guten viertel Quadratmeter an Größe, reicht ein paar Tage!

Endiviensalat mit Zwiebeln und Knoblauch in Essig-Öl-Vinaigrette.





 Und es gab natürlich auch noch was anderes als Salat, einmal Hörnchennudeln in pikanter Chili-Tomaten-Hackfleischsoße(Chili eigener Anbau) mit Parmeggiano Reggiano.






dann gabs mal Nudeln mit Garnelen in Kräuter-Knoblauch-Weißwein-Sahne .






Irgendwie habe ich allerdings vergessen die süß-sauer-scharf Suppe mit Backerbsen, Pfannkuchen(Flädle), Nudeln, Hühnerfleisch und Gemüse vergessen zu Knipsen!


----------



## Silverfish1 (13. November 2018)

Sou vide Ente mit Portwein Reduktion 
Home Made Sushi


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. November 2018)

Ente sous vide?
erzähl mehr, ich will wissen.


----------



## Silverfish1 (13. November 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ente sous vide?
> erzähl mehr, ich will wissen.


3 Stunden im Wasserbad bei 85grad mit bisschen Salz und Pfeffer, frischem Thymian und Ras El hanout, und zum finished bei 200grad in den Ofen fuer 20 min.


----------



## Silverfish1 (13. November 2018)

2,7 Kg Tafelspitz 24 Stunden Sous vide gegart. 
Dazu Frankfurter grüne Soße!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. November 2018)

Heute sollte es ganz flott gehen. So ist uns ein Schweinefilet in die Hände gefallen. Ruckzuck haben wir daraus Schnitzel geschnitten, dann ein paar Möhren glasiert und TK Kroketten.

Die Möhren waren super, erstmalig noch mit etwas Chili  abgeschmeckt, war super.


----------



## Kauli11 (13. November 2018)

Für die kalte Jahreszeit mal ein bissl Grünkohl gekocht.


----------



## Hering 58 (13. November 2018)

Gab es letzte Woche auch bei uns.Lecker.


----------



## Kauli11 (13. November 2018)

Kennt sich hier jemand mit Forellenrogen aus?
Habe etliche Forellen mit Rogen gefangen und möchte ihn weiterverarbeiten.
In diversen Rezepten steht immer: Entferne die Haut von den Rogensträngen. Wie macht man das? Jemand Tips?
Bin auch für andere Rezepte mit Rogen dankbar.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (13. November 2018)

Guckst Du hier : 
https://www.google.de/search?q=Kavi...ome..69i57.13782j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

das mal als "edles" Beispiel, hab ich aber alles selbst auch noch nicht gemacht.

Habe Rogen als Beiwerk eigentlich als einfache Version mit etwas Butterschmalz, geht auch Raps- oder Oliven-Öl usw. kurz in der Pfanne gebraten, einfach lecker. Gewürzt nur mit Salz und Pfeffer.
Rogen nicht nur von Forelle, auch von Plötze, Barsch und co. sind bestens geeignet und super lecker.

Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (13. November 2018)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Entferne die Haut von den Rogensträngen.



Hab ich ganz verpeilt..
das geht ganz einfach, nur diese dünne, durchsichtige Haut mit Messerspitze einritzen, dann merkst Du schon, wie sich die Eierchen frei entfalten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. November 2018)

Lecker Rindsboullion mit Maultasche und fake Markklöschen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. November 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 315819
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heute die Grobe Bratwurst mit Stampfkartoffen-Sauerkraut.


----------



## Kauli11 (14. November 2018)

@ Bernd aus Berlin,
   Dankeschön, konntest mir sehr gut weiterhelfen.


----------



## Hering 58 (14. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Heute die Grobe Bratwurst mit Stampfkartoffen-Sauerkraut.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 315928


Und AB Senf.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. November 2018)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Und AB Senf.


Ja bestimmt heißt das "aus Bautzen"


----------



## ralle (14. November 2018)

Heute gabs gefüllte Paprikaschoten und Reis.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. November 2018)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Und AB Senf.


Ja ihr beiden-----------------ist sogar die Tube zum Buchstaben sreiben ;-))))))))))


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. November 2018)

ralle schrieb:


> Heute gabs gefüllte Paprikaschoten und Reis.


Aber mit Fleisch drin?      Hack.


----------



## ralle (14. November 2018)

Ja sicher - und nicht zu knapp !!


----------



## reticulatus (15. November 2018)

Hi Leute,

gestern gabs erst mal ein selbstgebackenes Brot, da ich keine Lust mehr hatte Einkaufen zu Gehen.
Sehr einfaches Rezept, läßt sich auch beim Campen,Angeln oder anderen Outdooraktivitäten im Dutch Oven zur Not auch in einer Pfanne mit Deckel nachbacken.
Es besteht eigentlich nur aus Mehl, bissl Zucker, Salz, lauwarmes Wasser (sehr wichtig!) und Trockenhefe, daraus einen Teig herstellen der nicht mehr klebt, kurz ruhen/gehen lassen in der Form, dem Dutch oder auch der Pfanne und anschließend darin backen.
Auch Fladenbrot läßt sich daraus sehr gut herstellen.










Heute zum Frühstück gabs aber erst mal wieder seit langem Pfannkuchen.





Allerdings erst mal was süßes , nämlich selbstgemachte "Hoawa"-Mamalad (Heidelbeer-,Schwarzbeermarmelade).











Der Rest wird kleingeschnibbelt und fliegt heute in die Suppe mit rein.






Oder es gibt sie gefüllt, das wäre auch mal wieder sehr lecker!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. November 2018)

Hähnchen Szechuan mit Pak Choi


----------



## Hering 58 (15. November 2018)

@reticulatus sieht gut aus .


----------



## prinz1 (15. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 315932
> 
> Ja ihr beiden-----------------ist sogar die Tube zum Buchstaben sreiben ;-))))))))))




nobbi, du wirst mir immer symphatischer!
Der einzig wahre Senf ist nun mal Bautzener !!

gruß

der prinz


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. November 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 315942
> 
> 
> 
> ...


War das Lieferservice?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. November 2018)

Nee selbstgekocht.


----------



## Hering 58 (15. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> War das Lieferservice?


Kennst dich damit aus?


----------



## hanzz (15. November 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 315942
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sieht schon wieder so geil aus.

Heut bei uns auch asiatisch, aber leider bestellt. Hab erst 22 Uhr Feierabend.


----------



## Hering 58 (15. November 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Das sieht schon wieder so geil aus.
> 
> Heut bei uns auch asiatisch, aber leider bestellt. Hab erst 22 Uhr Feierabend.


Mach nicht mehr so viel.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. November 2018)

Hühnerfrikasse tut richtig gut bei dem kühlen Wetter


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. November 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Hühnerfrikasse tut richtig gut bei dem kühlen Wetter
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 315978
> 
> ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. November 2018)

Heute ich auch


Heute
	

		
			
		

		
	





Hühnerfrikasse


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Heute ich auch
> 
> 
> Heute
> ...


Bei euch auch kalt, wa?


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. November 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Bei euch auch kalt, wa?


ein büschen mit Sonne aber toll.

Wochen-ende 

Steckrübeneintopf


----------



## Hering 58 (16. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ein büschen mit Sonne aber toll.
> 
> Wochen-ende
> 
> Steckrübeneintopf


wie cool ist das denn und Lecker.


----------



## Hering 58 (16. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Heute ich auch
> 
> 
> Heute
> ...


Von Aldi?


----------



## reticulatus (16. November 2018)

Hier noch das selbstgebackene Brot in der Innenansicht.

Heute wurde erst mal eine Hühnersuppe angesetzt.






Die gabs dann bei dem BBRRR-Wetter heute, tat richtig gut, mit Pfannkuchenstreifen und Backerbsen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. November 2018)

mit Schale die Zwiebeln


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. November 2018)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Von Aldi?


du machst mich fettich))))))))))))))))))

JA ----- aber mit spargelglas auf-pimmt.


----------



## Hering 58 (16. November 2018)

Kann mir doch gleich bekannt vor,so macht meine Frau das auch immer.


----------



## reticulatus (16. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> mit Schale die Zwiebeln



Ja klar, nur mit Schale wenn Suppe angesetzt wird, meist auch noch auf der Ofenplatte angeröstet, ergibt guten Geschmack und geniale Farbe der Brühe!


----------



## hanzz (16. November 2018)

Heute Stampf mit Rotbarsch und Eeeeeeeendiviensalaaaaaat..


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. November 2018)

Frühstück, Rühreier mit Speck und Kräutern auf Toast


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. November 2018)

Heute gibt es Kabeljaurückenfilet auf Grünkohlrisotto


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. November 2018)

Steckrübeneintopf

Steckrübe,Möhren,Lauch,Zwiebel,Kartoffeln,durch-wachsener Speck,Zucker ,Gemüsebrühe,Kochwürste,Salz und Pfeffer.


----------



## hanzz (18. November 2018)

Super Frühstück 

Nachtrag von gestern.
Mal wieder ne ordentliche Hühnersuppe.





Heut Nachmittag schmeiss ich evtl den Grill an und brutzel Chicken Wings.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. November 2018)

mhh, geiler Eintopf Nobbi


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. November 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Super Frühstück
> 
> Nachtrag von gestern.
> Mal wieder ne ordentliche Hühnersuppe.
> Da musst du ja immer weiter Arbeiten und wirst nicht Krank---------------


----------



## hanzz (18. November 2018)

Arbeiten heut bis 14:30.  
Und Winterreifen muss ich auch noch drauf machen. Aber währenddessen kann die Kohle brennen.


----------



## schlotterschätt (18. November 2018)

[URL=https://www.directupload.net/file/d/5275/s2d3ool2_jpg.htm]
	
[/URL]

Hechtbouletten mit Dillsauce


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. November 2018)

Sonntags-Brunsch
ist auch schon durch.


Fingerfood...…………..Toast,Butter,Salami,Tomaten,Salz u. Pfeffer,Mozzarella,Apetizle Fisch,Oregano.

180grad im Backofen ca 15 min

zum schluß Basielikum


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. November 2018)

bestimmt sehr lecker Nobbi


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. November 2018)

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass Grünkohlrisotto + Kabeljau sooo lecker ist


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. November 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass Grünkohlrisotto + Kabeljau sooo lecker ist
> Anhang anzeigen 316052


Ihr Esst aber früh. ist doch gerade Kaffee Kuchen zeit durch.


lg nobbi


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ihr Esst aber früh. ist doch gerade Kaffee Kuchen zeit durch.
> 
> 
> lg nobbi


ne Tasse Kaffee hab ich danach auch getrunken


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. November 2018)

Noch am Kochen...………….


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. November 2018)

Der Eintopf sieht gut aus, da bin ich auf das Tellerbild gespannt.

Heute gab es Tortellini Carbonara.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Steckrübeneintopf
> 
> Steckrübe,Möhren,Lauch,Zwiebel,Kartoffeln,durch-wachsener Speck,Zucker ,Gemüsebrühe,Kochwürste,Salz und Pfeffer.


Teller-Bild


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. November 2018)

Zwischendurch Mahlzeit


----------



## Hering 58 (19. November 2018)

nobbi ist das ABBA richtig Lecker.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. November 2018)

Nobbi, Dein Steckrübeneintopf sieht richtig lecker aus


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (19. November 2018)

fix ne Suppe gemacht aus frischen Zutaten :
 1 Riesen Kartoffel, 1 Zucchini auch etwas größer, Möhre,Porree,Zwiebel,Tomate,etwas Hühnerbrühe,Petersilie,Schmand,Salz und Pfeffer und zwei Würstel ;-)


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. November 2018)

Da passt Maggi.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (19. November 2018)

War auch so lecker .... morgen gibt's den Rest davon


----------



## Ostseesilber (19. November 2018)

Dorschfilet vom Stranddorsch von neulich, auf der Hautseite gebraten....sehr lecker ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. November 2018)

...Mal neuer Geschmack
nach der brat-Pfanne noch büschen Parmesan und knofi drauf und in den backofen.


----------



## reticulatus (19. November 2018)

Apfelpfannkuchen zum Frühstück.









Hausgemachte Erbsensuppe mit Würstchen , Speck und anderem Gemüse.






Nachtisch Vanillepudding

Mal sehen, was es morgen gibt, da habe ich irgendwie noch keinen Plan.


----------



## Hering 58 (19. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Teller-Bild
> Anhang anzeigen 316060


Kann man mal Probieren? Lecker


----------



## Hering 58 (19. November 2018)

dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> fix ne Suppe gemacht aus frischen Zutaten :
> 1 Riesen Kartoffel, 1 Zucchini auch etwas größer, Möhre,Porree,Zwiebel,Tomate,etwas Hühnerbrühe,Petersilie,Schmand,Salz und Pfeffer und a Würstel ;-)
> Hätte ich dir gar nicht zugetraut.Sieht aber richtig Lecker aus.


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. November 2018)

Der  1. Döner 2018.

macht aber auch nicht schöner))))


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. November 2018)

"mit Würstchen , Speck und anderem Gemüse."
Du bist ja ein richtiger Gemüsefreak


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (20. November 2018)

Ab und zu schwinge ich halt auch mal den Kochlöffel  ;-)


----------



## Hering 58 (20. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Der  1. Döner 2018.
> 
> macht aber auch nicht schöner))))
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 316173


Deswegen Esse ich auch keine mehr.


----------



## Hering 58 (20. November 2018)

dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> Ab und zu schwinge ich halt auch mal den Kochlöffel  ;-)


Nicht nur die Angelrute sondern auch Kochlöffel.Super.


----------



## Minimax (20. November 2018)

Morgen ist bei uns Familienabendessentag, jeder kocht reihum im wöchentlichen wechsel. Soweit so gut. Neuerdings wurde Mrs. Minimax vegetarische Studentenuntermieterin integriert bzw. adoptiert bzw. hockt m.M.n. parasitär auf. Und da offenbar auch Mrs. Minimax Ältester versucht zarte Bande zu knüpfen -prinzipiell unterstützenswert- häufen sich an den letzten Mittwochabenden DInkelquiche, Quinoa-Broccilipfannen, Zucchini a la Achtsamkeit und derlei Unsinn mehr, noch dazu in Mikroportionsgröße und ohne Salz oder Gewürze.

Um Ein Zeichen zu setzen, konstruiere ich grade für morgen auf meiner Fleischwerft ein episches Schweine(weils fetter ist! So!)Gulasch. Ohne Chichi, aber dafür mit nem sehr großzügigen Klacks Erös Pista und orntlich Wein. Und Zwiebeln, 1:1.
Und damit keine Missverständnisse hinsichtlich der Botschaft aufkommen, hab ich den Rotkohl mit ner erheblichen Menge Griebenschmalz verfeinert, wie sichs gehört.
Als Zugeständnis werd ich morgen Knödel machen, Buletten als Beilage wären mir lieber. Es hat sich ausgequinoat, wenigstens für einen Tag.
Hugh,
Minimax


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. November 2018)

Im Knödel könnte man ein paar rösche Speckwürfel plazieren als Ersatz für die in Franken geliebten Kloßbrotbröckle, nur als gelebte Fleischeslust


----------



## Kauli11 (20. November 2018)

@ Minimax, richtig so. Setz dich durch.


----------



## hanzz (20. November 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Buletten als Beilage wären mir lieber. Es hat sich ausgequinoat, wenigstens für einen Tag.


Ich fall fast vonner Couch vor Lachen.
Feel free. Ist doch dein Kochtag.


----------



## Minimax (20. November 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Im Knödel könnte man ein paar rösche Speckwürfel plazieren als Ersatz für die in Franken geliebten Kloßbrotbröckle, nur als gelebte Fleischeslust



Famose Idee, alter Knabe! Inzwischen ist das Gulasch fertig, jetzt muss ich es nur noch bis morgen gegen Mrs. Minimax, wenn sie gleich nach Maloche auf Kontrollbesuch kommt verteidigen (und gegen meinen nächtlichen Heißhunger)


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. November 2018)

Minimax, las Dich nicht unterkriegen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. November 2018)

Wie ist denn die Attacke des Carnivoren auf die, die unseren Singvögeln ihr Futter  streitig machen, ausgegangen?

Wir haben heute mal Steckrübeneintopf probiert, und es für essbar befunden. Allerdings gibt es andere Eintopf,  die uns besser schmecken, so wird es bis zur Wiederholung wohl länger dauern.


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. November 2018)

Es ist nicht jedermanns Sache,das Süße im Eintopf.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. November 2018)

Steckrübeneintopf ist etwas speziell, aber seeehr lecker. Am besten mit Lamfleisch,  Mettwürstchen und angebratenen Speck.


----------



## hanzz (22. November 2018)

Ich hole heut was beim Syrer


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (22. November 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich hole heut was beim Syrer



 Getrocknetes Kamel ??


----------



## sprogoe (22. November 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich hole heut was beim Syrer



Dat klingt ja fast nach gleichgeschlechtlichem Dingsda-


----------



## Hering 58 (22. November 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich hole heut was beim Syrer


Was ?


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. November 2018)

Einfach ohne Rezept los-gelegt

4Schnitzel in scheiben schneiden und alles rein was Euch schmeckt.


----------



## hanzz (22. November 2018)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Was ?


Och nur n bisschen Falafel, Humus und Shawarma oder wie auch immer es geschrieben wird.


----------



## hanzz (22. November 2018)

dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> Getrocknetes Kamel ??




Aber Kamel ist nicht zu verachten.
In den 90ern war ich in Israel und hatte das Glück 2 Tage bei Beduinen zu verweilen.
Da gab's Kamel zum Abend. Echt lecker.


----------



## Hering 58 (22. November 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Och nur n bisschen Falafel, Humus und Shawarma oder wie auch immer es geschrieben wird.


Und das kann man Essen?


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. November 2018)

ich glaube in Nord-Afrika hab ich das auch gegessen und immer noch da)))


----------



## Hering 58 (22. November 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Aber Kamel ist nicht zu verachten.
> In den 90ern war ich in Israel und hatte das Glück 2 Tage bei Beduinen zu verweilen.
> Da gab's Kamel zum Abend. Echt lecker.


Ein ganzes ? Oder ein Stück?


----------



## Hering 58 (22. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ich glaube in Nord-Afrika hab ich das auch gegessen und immer noch da)))


Können wir ABBA froh sein das du wieder da bist.


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. November 2018)

hab mein fressen ABBA noch vorher geküsst


----------



## Hering 58 (22. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> hab mein fressen ABBA noch vorher geküsst
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 316360


Du bist ABBA auch ein wilder Küsser.


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. November 2018)

da war büschen Wind und das 3 Wetter Taft ging nicht so ))

und der war auF Zunge))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. November 2018)

dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> Getrocknetes Kamel ??



Ihr hört euch ja an wie mein Vater, für den heißt Pizza heute noch Mafiakotelett, und er müsse sterben, wenn er es probiert.

Ist aber auch ein besonders progressiver Typ

Die Araber haben teilweise echt gutes Essen, war früher gern mal auf ein paar Falafel am Rüttenscheider Stern


----------



## hanzz (22. November 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ihr hört euch ja an wie mein Vater, für den heißt Pizza heute noch Mafiakotelett, und er müsse sterben, wenn er es probiert.
> 
> Ist aber auch ein besonders progressiver Typ
> 
> Die Araber haben teilweise echt gutes Essen, war früher gern mal auf ein paar Falafel am Rüttenscheider Stern


Bin ich heut noch her gefahren.
Arbeite dort in der Nähe.
Aber vor zwei Jahren hat ein Syrer an der Uni in einem kleinen Wagen nur Falafel verkauft. Jetzt hat er ein Laden an der Viehofer Str. Neben der Buchhandlung.
Das ist für mich DIE Falafel Adresse.


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. November 2018)

Falafel -----

Falafel sind frittierte Bällchen aus pürierten Bohnen oder Kichererbsen, Kräutern und Gewürzen, die vor allem als Imbiss beliebt sind.


----------



## hanzz (22. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Falafel -----
> 
> Falafel sind frittierte Bällchen aus pürierten Bohnen oder Kichererbsen, Kräutern und Gewürzen, die vor allem als Imbiss beliebt sind.


Und die Araber und Israelis streiten seit Jahrhunderten.
Wer hat's erfunden ?

Arabische/israelische Backwaren sind auch nicht zu verachten.
Sesamkringel gab's aufm Markt in Jerusalem. 
Noch warm.
Oder mit Käse gefüllt. Ein Traum.
Da haben Israelis und Araber zusammen gebacken und verkauft. Arbeitskollegen halt.

Boker Tov und hataa alghad


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. November 2018)

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...CF5A0A2F179F9B92D23DCF5A0A2F179F&&FORM=VDRVRV


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. November 2018)

Nobbi, das ist ein gutes Geschnitzeltes ÄHH Geschnetzeltes.
Gefällt mir und schmeckt bestimmt gut


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. November 2018)

Rahmspinat mit Salzkartoffeln und Spiegelei


----------



## hanzz (23. November 2018)

Goil. Spinat haben wir auch schon eingekauft.

Gemüse asiatisch angehaucht mit Garnelen und Reis. Schön scharf.


----------



## Hering 58 (23. November 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Und die Araber und Israelis streiten seit Jahrhunderten.
> Wer hat's erfunden ?
> 
> Arabische/israelische Backwaren sind auch nicht zu verachten.
> ...


Die Schweizer ?


----------



## reticulatus (23. November 2018)

Mittwoch und Donnerstag gabs Bohnensuppe mit getrockneten Tomaten, gehackten Tomaten aus der Dose, Speck und Zwiebeln , dazu selbstgebackene Brötchen.










Heute wurde aus der restlichen Bohnensuppe mit Hackfleisch, Zwiebeln, roten Spitzpaprika und einer weiteren Dose gehackten Tomaten ein Ragout als Nudelsoße gebastelt, hat auch sehr gemundet!


----------



## Hering 58 (23. November 2018)

Heute gabst Tomaten suppe hier Teller bild.


----------



## Ukel (23. November 2018)

Steckrübeneintopf in Vorbereitung, bis morgen darf er durchziehen, dann landet er auf dem Teller


----------



## hanzz (23. November 2018)

Morgen irgendwas mit Blumenkohl


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. November 2018)

der eine ist iwie  in rote-bete saft gefallen))


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. November 2018)

Unter der UV-Lampe gewachsen ...


----------



## hanzz (23. November 2018)

Eigentlich eher ursprünglich.
Der bekannte weiße ist eigentlich gezüchtet.
Verliert beim Kochen aber Farbe, beim Dünsten weniger


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. November 2018)

ich möchte den mal im Backofen mit Holländische Sauce machen.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (24. November 2018)

reticulatus schrieb:


> Mittwoch und Donnerstag gabs Bohnensuppe mit getrockneten Tomaten, gehackten Tomaten aus der Dose, Speck und Zwiebeln , dazu selbstgebackene Brötchen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 316412
> 
> ...


Das sieht so lecker aus, ich mag das auch sehr.......
....... aber 2 oder 3 Tage diese schmackhaften Bohnen ......
Ich hab da oftmals ein Abgasproblem und werde von der Familie mit "Ess-Verbotszonen belegt....:-((

Schönes Wochenende @ all 
wünscht Bernd


----------



## hanzz (24. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ich möchte den mal im Backofen mit Holländische Sauce machen.


Denke, das ist der Plan für morgen.


----------



## hanzz (24. November 2018)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Das sieht so lecker aus, ich mag das auch sehr.......
> ....... aber 2 oder 3 Tage diese schmackhaften Bohnen ......
> Ich hab da oftmals ein Abgasproblem und werde von der Familie mit "Ess-Verbotszonen belegt....:-((
> 
> ...


Auch so


----------



## reticulatus (24. November 2018)

> Ich hab da oftmals ein Abgasproblem und werde von der Familie mit "Ess-Verbotszonen belegt....:-((



Hat man wenigstens seine Ruhe!

Das Abgasproblem hat aber auch manche Vorteile, zum Beispiel verkürzt es die Wartezeit in diversen Ämtern oder Arztpraxen ungemein und auf einen erträglichen zeitlichen Rahmen!

Aber, wie heißt es so schön in Bayern : " Wenn´s Oscherl brummt, is´Herzerl g´sund!"

Solange es die Hose aushält und man nach einem gepflegten Furz kein "Großgrundbesitzer " ist, ist alles im Rahmen!


----------



## Minimax (24. November 2018)

So, nicht ganz freiwillig gibt's heute abend ne kleine Party.
Um meinen freiwilligen Beitrag arbeitsökonomisch günstig zu halten bin ich auf diesen alten Klassiker verfallen, Spass für groß und klein:






Ursprünglich wollte ich als Basis einen platten Waschbären, den ich an der Strasse gesehen habe verwenden, aber das hat die Missus mir verboten.
Herzlich,
Minimax


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. November 2018)

Hmm (M)Beefjerky vom Straßenrand, naja bei den Temperaturen ist das höchstens dryaged, da wird ja nichts schlecht. 

Da es heute Gemüsewaran gibt, musst du wohl Abbitte leisten für das Gulaschmassaker.

Ich mach gleich ein Curry, da ist die Dame des Hauses happy


----------



## Minimax (24. November 2018)

Curry für die Süsse, sehr schön, viel Erfolg. Das Gulasch ist sehr gut angekommen- und die vegetarisccche Untermieteriin hat Knödel mit Rotkohl gekriegt. statt ursprünglich 4 waren wir zu sechst, und dennoch hats gereicht. Die Klassiker laufen halt immer.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. November 2018)

Hier noch das Tellerbild vom gelben Curry


----------



## Hering 58 (24. November 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> So, nicht ganz freiwillig gibt's heute abend ne kleine Party.
> Um meinen freiwilligen Beitrag arbeitsökonomisch günstig zu halten bin ich auf diesen alten Klassiker verfallen, Spass für groß und klein:
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist ja cool,sieht gut und Lecker aus.


----------



## hanzz (24. November 2018)

Hab zu den Kartoffeln und dem Blumenkohl noch aus grober Bratwurst n paar Bällchen gerollt.


----------



## Hering 58 (24. November 2018)

Sieht auch wieder Lecker aus.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. November 2018)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Sieht auch wieder Lecker aus.


Ja Ja.… du meinst das glas Rotwein )))


----------



## Hering 58 (24. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ja Ja.… du meinst das glas Rotwein )))


Ja sicher ,man kann nicht immer nur Essen.


----------



## u-see fischer (25. November 2018)

Gerstern hatten wir Besuch, es gab thailändisches Essen.
Als Vorspeise gab es Frühlingsrollen (kein Bild), gedünstete Wantans mit Fleisch- oder Garnelenfüllung und einem thailändischen Salat mit Sepieas und Garnelen. Dazu natürlich die passenden Dipps mit unterschiedlichen S
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
 chärfegrade.


----------



## u-see fischer (25. November 2018)

Als Hauptspeise gab es dann Rindfleisch mit Basilikum, eine thailändisches Curry mit keinen Auberginen, Hähnchen Süß/Sauer und Hähnchen mit Tofu, Zwiebeln und Pilze. Als Nachspeise kam dann noch etwas frische Obst auf den Tisch. Alle sind satt geworden. Für uns gibt es heute Resteessen.
Tellerbilder habe ich leider keine.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. November 2018)

sieht alles sehr lecker aus.
Hab noch nie asiatisch gekocht, obwohl ich asiatische Küche mag


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. November 2018)

Nach Jahren hab ich den Sandwichtoaster hinterm Schrank mal wiedergefunden))))

und er funktioniert noch.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. November 2018)

Ja Nobbi, wenn man mal seine Schränke durchforstet, findet man zum Teil längst vergessene Dinge, die sich lohnen hervorgehohlt zu werden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. November 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ja Nobbi, wenn man mal seine Schränke durchforstet, findet man zum Teil längst vergessene Dinge, die sich lohnen hervorgehohlt zu werden.


aber hinterm Schrank ?  Da ist bei mir für solche Dinge kein Platz


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. November 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> aber hinterm Schrank ?  Da ist bei mir für solche Dinge kein Platz


seitlich am Kühlschrank war noch platz bis zur wand, da hat der tischler eine blende angebracht bis zur wand ca.20 cm.

oben aufen schrank alles offen.

als letztes ist die küchenwaage da rein-plummst))


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. November 2018)

hach, was man doch aus 3 Gockelbeinen so machen kann.
Man beachte, 3 Gockelbeine füllen ein Backblech. Vom Demeterhof, nicht billig aber sie sind es absolut wert


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. November 2018)

wie vor ein paar Wochen hab ich Kräuter (Thymian, Rosmarin, Salbei, Knoblauch und Liebstöckel) fein gehackt mit einem Esslöffel voll Olivenpaste
gemischt und diese Mischung unter die Haut der Hähnchenbeine geschoben.
mit aufs Blech kamen Kartoffelspalten gelbe Paprika und Kirschtomaten. Etwas Olivenöl dazu und fertig 60 - 80 Min. bei 180 Grad in den Backofen.
Dazu schmeckt ein feiherber Rießling


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. November 2018)

Nach dem ganzen Sandwich --------hab ich fast mein Krustenbraten vergessen,der seit gestern im Bier liegt.

ab- da- mit- in backofen)))

heute nur noch kruste -ohne beilage.


----------



## Hering 58 (25. November 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> hach, was man doch aus 3 Gockelbeinen so machen kann.
> Man beachte, 3 Gockelbeine füllen ein Backblech. Vom Demeterhof, nicht billig aber sie sind es absolut wert
> 
> 
> ...


Da krieg ich schon wieder Hunger.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. November 2018)

Krustenbraten mal nur Kruste Essen)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. November 2018)

Nobbi, hast du da einen Schweinebraten von Weightwatchers erwischt?
Ich hab noch nie eine so dünne Fettschicht gesehen

Wir hatten heute einen Eintopf mit Weißkohl und dicken Bohnen, sehr lecker, aber absolut nicht fotogen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. November 2018)

unter der kruste war noch fett))
 Eintopf immer einen Daumen nach oben.


----------



## u-see fischer (25. November 2018)

Habe ja schon öfters Krustenbraten gemacht, meist im Smoker.

Im Bier habe ich aber noch nie einen Braten eingelegt, klingt sehr interessant. Wie wird das gemacht? Einfach Braten in eine Schüssel und mit Bier aufgießen bis komplett bedeckt? Gewürze dazu?


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. November 2018)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Habe ja schon öfters Krustenbraten gemacht, meist im Smoker.
> 
> Im Bier habe ich aber noch nie einen Braten eingelegt, klingt sehr interessant. Wie wird das gemacht? Einfach Braten in eine Schüssel und mit Bier aufgießen bis komplett bedeckt? Gewürze dazu?


Ja!
ca. 2kg Braten.

1Liter Bier und Deine Gewürze.

24Std.

geht aber auch nur mit salzwasser ---dann aber nur die schwarte ins salswasser.


----------



## reticulatus (25. November 2018)

Hi Leute,

vorgestern gabs Hähnchenstelzen mit Bratkartoffeln, danach habe ich erst mal einen Bananenkuchen gebacken.









Heute gabs dann Resteessen, hab aus einem übriggebliebenen Gockelstelzen , Spitzpaprika und Zwiebeln eine Art Geschnetzeltes gebaut, dazu auch Bratkartoffeln.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. November 2018)

Resteessen



nächste Woche nur.


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. November 2018)

lecker, lecker kann ich da nur sagen. Das Resteessen und Nobbis Bierschwein, beides sieht sehr lecker aus


----------



## reticulatus (27. November 2018)

Was den Italienern ihre Cannelonni, ist den Mexikanern die Enchilada und ist dem Deutschen sein Pfannkuchen!

Die wurden heute mal nach langer Zeit wieder gefüllt, mit Zwiebeln, Paprika, diversen Bohnen, Hackfleisch und Käse!





Ab in eine Backform geschichtet, und im Ofen bei 180° Grad noch schnell mit Käse überbacken!










War mal wieder ein sehr leckeres Gericht, schnell gemacht und vorallem auch sehr variabel mit den Füllungen, also auch für jede Art Resteessen geeignet!


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. November 2018)

Reste-essen voll toll

gestern mal mit das und heute mit kraut---------------morgen mal gucken was noch im tk liegt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. November 2018)

Hoffentlich ist bald das Reste-Essen durch))))))

Ich will mal wieder was Essen (Kochen)

Heute der Rest Braten mit Nudeln.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. November 2018)

Nobbi, 

da kannst du von den Bayern was lernen. 

Schaugst noch amoi auf´d Nacht in´d Kicha nei und frissd des guade koide Schweiners auf. Wenns blangt mit a weng a Soiz .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. November 2018)

Sauerkraut, Mettwurst und Stampfkartoffeln


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. November 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Nobbi,
> 
> da kannst du von den Bayern was lernen.
> 
> Schaugst noch amoi auf´d Nacht in´d Kicha nei und frissd des guade koide Schweiners auf. Wenns blangt mit a weng a Soiz .


ich glaube ich habs -beim 7. mal lesen verstanden))))))


----------



## hanzz (28. November 2018)

Hatten auch heut Resteessen. Hackbraten, Bratkartoffeln, Rotkohl


----------



## u-see fischer (28. November 2018)

Heute erst nach 20:00 Uhr zuhause gewesen. Haben dann schnell noch Speckpfannekuchen gemacht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. November 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Nobbi,
> 
> da kannst du von den Bayern was lernen.
> 
> Schaugst noch amoi auf´d Nacht in´d Kicha nei und frissd des guade koide Schweiners auf. Wenns blangt mit a weng a Soiz .




Ob der Google-Übersetzer damit klar kommt?


----------



## hanzz (29. November 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ob der Google-Übersetzer damit klar kommt?


Ins englische:
Still looking amoi on'd night in'd Kicha nei and eating the guade koide pig. Ifs dazzles with a weng a soiz.

Und zurück:
Ich schaute immer noch amoi in Kicha nei und aß das Guade-Koide-Schwein. Ifs blendet mit einem Weng ein Soiz.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. November 2018)

Heute-Alles was die Küche noch hergab-----------------mit dem Kehrblech noch
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
  den Küchenboden gefegt))))))) und alles rein im Auflauf


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. November 2018)

Wir hatten heute mal eine Gulaschsuppe


----------



## heinzi (29. November 2018)

Nobbi, du kannst kochen was du willst. Irgendwie sieht es immer gut aus.
Bei mir ist das anders. Ich kann kochen was ich will, es wird immer Gulasch draus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. November 2018)

Moin, was gab es heute bei euch?

Ich habe gestern schon 3 Hühnerbeine mit ein paar Möhrchen und etwas Suppengrün aufgesetzt und so gab es heute eine Hühnersuppe mit  Spätzle und das war bei dem frischen Wetter genau das richtige.


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. November 2018)

Moin Frank,
Chili con Carne ------ein Fix mit Knorr-Tüten Hackfleisch,rote Bohnen und Mais.

lg mit Tabasco  )))))


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. November 2018)

Ich finde Tabasco unheimlich sauer, aber Con Carne ist super, wäre auch mal wieder eine Idee.


----------



## hanzz (30. November 2018)

Chilli con Carne ist für kommende Woche geplant
Heute gab's Muckalica
Auch schön scharf

Aber schon fast alle


----------



## u-see fischer (30. November 2018)

Bei uns gab es heute Abendessen vom Weihnachtsmarkt, Burgunderschinken und Reibekuchen,


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. November 2018)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Bei uns gab es heute Abendessen vom Weihnachtsmarkt, Burgunderschinken und Reibekuchen,


Burgunderschinken ich willll auch  ))))))


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Dezember 2018)

Alles wieder so richtig Lecker.


----------



## hanzz (1. Dezember 2018)

Heute gibt es Schwuppdiwupp Kartoffelsupp

Mit Mettwürstchen. 
Hab Spätschicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Dezember 2018)

Heute gab's Muckalica
Auch schön scharf

Noch nie von gehört, erzähl mal mehr bitte


----------



## reticulatus (1. Dezember 2018)

> Heute gab's Muckalica
> Auch schön scharf
> 
> Noch nie von gehört, erzähl mal mehr bitte



Muckalica ist soweit mir bekannt ein Schmorgericht aus Ex-Yugoslavien (Serbien?), das sowohl Gegrilltes, Gekochtes und Frisches vereint, mehr oder weniger ein Resteessen, was vom Grillabend übriggeblieben ist wandert da rein und wird mit frischen Zutaten (speck, Zwiebeln, Paprika, etc)geschmort, ganz ähnlich einem Gulasch, wie man es hier bei uns kennt.


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Dezember 2018)

Musste auch suchen: https://www.google.com/search?q=Muckalica&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b


----------



## hanzz (1. Dezember 2018)

Ich kenn das so. 
Große Zwiebel und Streifen vom Schweinefilet anbraten, Salz und Pfeffer.
2,3 Paprika in Stücken dazu
Wasser oder Brühe hinzugeben, je nachdem wie flüssig man es mag.
Erbsen und Möhren dazu. 
1 Glas Aywa 
Bisschen köcheln lassen. 
Reis dazu. 
Wenn das ein Kroate liest, verdreht er bestimmt die Augen, aber ich kenne es so und vor allem schmeckts.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Dezember 2018)

Heute gab es Bratwurst.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Dezember 2018)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Heute gab es Bratwurst.


ach gottchen sehen die drögge aus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Dezember 2018)

Gestern gab es ja Hühnersuppe, da ist allerhand über geblieben, also wurde heute das adelige veredelt.

Heute mit etwas Sahne, ordentlich Champignons, etwas gebunden und mit Worcestersoße abgeschmeckt.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ach gottchen sehen die drögge aus.


Ich habe sie ein bisschen lange in der Pfanne gehabt.Das passiert alles wenn die Frau nicht da ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Dezember 2018)

Hartmut du bist ab heute der Mumienmacher


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Dezember 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Hartmut du bist ab heute der Mumienmacher


Ach Frank,das tut mir auch Weh.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Dezember 2018)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ach Frank,das tut mir auch Weh.



Das wollte ich nicht, ist eher erheiternd gemeint. Kann ja nicht jeder kochen. Wenn ich immer essen müsste, was meine Frau kochen würde, wäre ich vermutlich zumindest erheblich schlanker.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Dezember 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Das wollte ich nicht, ist eher erheiternd gemeint. Kann ja nicht jeder kochen. Wenn ich immer essen müsste, was meine Frau kochen würde, wäre ich vermutlich zumindest erheblich schlanker.


Das habe ich schon verstanden wie du es meinst. Meine Frau hat mir Küchen verbot erteilt,wie sieh die Wurst gesehen hat.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Dezember 2018)

Da musst du hart nachverhandeln, zum Kühlschrank musst du ja noch dürfen.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin da bei,aber wird schwer.


----------



## sprogoe (1. Dezember 2018)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat mir Küchen verbot erteilt,wie sieh die Wurst gesehen hat.



Welche Wurst?
bist Du nackich zum Kühlschrank gegangen?


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Dezember 2018)

Heute wird es Pfälzer Kartoffelsalat und Schnitzel geben


----------



## StrikerMS (2. Dezember 2018)

Von gestern. Den Fisch habe ich etwas zu lasch gewürzt - das letzte mal ist schon ein Weilchen her  
War trotzdem lecker.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Dezember 2018)

StrikerMS schrieb:


> Von gestern. Den Fisch habe ich etwas zu lasch gewürzt - das letzte mal ist schon ein Weilchen her
> War trotzdem lecker.


Ich sehe Rosenkohl, Kartoffelpü und vorne rechts , das ist wohl eine Bechamell.
Tolles Gericht mit Fischfilet


----------



## StrikerMS (2. Dezember 2018)

Das ist korrekt. 
Die Bechamell habe ich noch mit einem Schluck vom 1,79 € teurem, trockenem Weißwein 'veredelt'


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Dezember 2018)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Welche Wurst?
> bist Du nackich zum Kühlschrank gegangen?


Daran wert es gelegen haben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Dezember 2018)

StrikerMS schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt.
> Die Bechamell habe ich noch mit einem Schluck vom 1,79 € teurem, trockenem Weißwein 'veredelt'



was für eine Verschwendung


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Dezember 2018)

war sehr lecker


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Dezember 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> war sehr lecker
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 316766
> Anhang anzeigen 316767


Das hört sich ja schon mal gut an


----------



## heinzi (3. Dezember 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> war sehr lecker
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 316766
> Anhang anzeigen 316767


Sieht wirklich lecker aus, aber auch nach wenig.


----------



## Justsu (3. Dezember 2018)

Mal wieder feine Sachen hier! Bei mir gab's am Wochenende mal was besonderes...

Beinscheiben vom Wasserbüffel aus dem Dutch Oven mit selbstgemachten Bandnudeln. War ein ziemlicher Knaller!






Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Skott (3. Dezember 2018)

Das sieht super legger aus, schade, dass es keinen Geschmacksmonitor gibt...
Verrätst du uns, wo man hier an Fleisch vom Wasserbüffel kommt....


----------



## Justsu (3. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab das Fleisch bei uns auf dem Markt von einem Hof aus der Wesermarsch gekauft. "Hof am Meer" heißen die. Soweit ich weiss, versenden die auch Ihre Produkte, bei Interesse einfach mal googeln. Schmeckt wirklich sehr gut, bei dieser Zubereitungsmethode ist der Unterschied zu Rind allerdings marginal.


----------



## Skott (3. Dezember 2018)

Danke !!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Dezember 2018)

heinzi schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich lecker aus, aber auch nach wenig.


ich lege mir keine 3 Schnitzel auf den Teller.
Da war noch Nachschlg genug


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. Dezember 2018)

Justsu schrieb:


> Mal wieder feine Sachen hier! Bei mir gab's am Wochenende mal was besonderes...
> 
> Beinscheiben vom Wasserbüffel aus dem Dutch Oven mit selbstgemachten Bandnudeln. War ein ziemlicher Knaller!
> Anhang anzeigen 316787
> ...



Mega-geil ! Muss ich auch mal wieder machen


----------



## heinzi (4. Dezember 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ich lege mir keine 3 Schnitzel auf den Teller.
> Da war noch Nachschlg genug


Das ist gut, aber ich dachte eher an den Kartoffelsalat. Aber wenn es Nachschlag gibt, ist die Welt doch in Ordnung.


----------



## bombe20 (4. Dezember 2018)

mein schwager sollte mir aus schweden elchfleisch mitbringen das ich zum räucherschinken machen wollte. ich war bei der übergabe nicht dabei und habe gerade mal in den tiefkühler geschaut. älgskav skivat, djupfryst. also elchfleisch geschnitten und gefrohren. es scheinen längliche, dünne fleisscheiben zu sein. schinken wird da wohl keiner draus werden. was macht man damit?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. Dezember 2018)

Wie  wäre es mit Salami?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. Dezember 2018)

Bayrischer Kartoffelsalat und Fleischpflanzerl


----------



## bombe20 (4. Dezember 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wie  wäre es mit Salami?


es sind nur 400g und einen wolf habe ich nicht. die finnen machen hirvikaeristys daraus.



> Hirvikaeristys ist ein finnisches Nationalgericht, das ebenfalls aus Elchfleisch hergestellt wird: Hierfür wird das in dünne Scheiben geschnittene Fleisch in reichlich Butter gebraten, danach mit etwas Wasser oder Brühe überdünstet und anschließend mit Salz und Pfeffer gewürzt; dazu isst man traditionell ein dunkles Brot und/oder ein sehr reichhaltiges Kartoffelpüree.


quelle: https://www.wikimeat.at/fleisch/spezialitaeten-exoten/elch/

vielleicht trockenfleisch? ich weiß es noch nicht...


----------



## reticulatus (4. Dezember 2018)

bombe20 schrieb:


> mein schwager sollte mir aus schweden elchfleisch mitbringen das ich zum räucherschinken machen wollte. ich war bei der übergabe nicht dabei und habe gerade mal in den tiefkühler geschaut. älgskav skivat, djupfryst. also elchfleisch geschnitten und gefrohren. es scheinen längliche, dünne fleisscheiben zu sein. schinken wird da wohl keiner draus werden. was macht man damit?




Involtini / Rouladen (welche vor dem Rollen und Füllen mit Senf bestrichen werden) gefüllt mit Speck-, Zwiebeln- und Essiggurkenwürfeln , dazu Blaukraut und Spätzle oder auch Knödel, zur Not bei Kochfaulheit auch Nudeln.

Das Ganze serviert mit einer Preiselbeerrotweinsoße, in der das mitgeschmorte Gemüse pürriert wurde!

Sehr deliziös!

Hier gabs erstmal eine kräftige Rinderbrühe mit Pfannkucheneinlage(Flädle), danach gebratene Hähnchenbrust mit Endiviensalat und Brot.










Sonntag und Montag gabs dann Rinderbraten mit selbstgemachten Tagliatelle, bzw Spätzle in Paprika-Zwiebel-Soße!











Heute gabs aber erst mal eine selbstgemachte Blumenkohlsuppe mit Backerbsen (nicht im Bild), danach eine zünftige Brotzeit!


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Dezember 2018)

Die letzten zwei Tage

*Schweinegeschnetzeltes Gyros Art*




und heute kamen die Burger--------------von meinem Nachbarn.
der erste hat es nicht geschafft aufs Foto zu kommen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	










aber der zweite---------------------))))))


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Dezember 2018)

bombe20 schrieb:


> mein schwager sollte mir aus schweden elchfleisch mitbringen das ich zum räucherschinken machen wollte. ich war bei der übergabe nicht dabei und habe gerade mal in den tiefkühler geschaut. älgskav skivat, djupfryst. also elchfleisch geschnitten und gefrohren. es scheinen längliche, dünne fleisscheiben zu sein. schinken wird da wohl keiner draus werden. was macht man damit?


Vielleicht Essen.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (5. Dezember 2018)

Krustenbraten mit Rotweinsauce und Ofenkartoffeln. Tellerbild gibt's leider nicht. Ein Träumchen


----------



## Roy Digerhund (5. Dezember 2018)

Aber jetzt


----------



## Roy Digerhund (5. Dezember 2018)

Bombe: Wenn du Trockenfleisch aus dem Elch machen möchtest, hätte ich ein Rezept für eine asiatische Marinade, die ich immer für Beef jerky mache.
Gruss Roy


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Dezember 2018)

*Strammer Max*

mit Rote Bete und Honig-Gurken


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (5. Dezember 2018)

bis zur Spargelsaison dauert es ja leider noch ein Weilchen, so lange konnte ich aber nicht mehr warten und der Preis war auch o. k.
legger war's.......


----------



## ralle (5. Dezember 2018)

Ich muß noch hungern - sind heute zum Essen eingeladen - aber erst ab 19.30 Uhr


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Dezember 2018)

ralle schrieb:


> Ich muß noch hungern - sind heute zum Essen eingeladen - aber erst ab 19.30 Uhr


mach mal heimlich ein bild und frag nach Rezept)))

wird bestimmt lecker


----------



## ralle (5. Dezember 2018)

keine Private Einladung - geschäftlich - und da gehts zum Italiener !!


----------



## Kauli11 (5. Dezember 2018)

Die Italienischen Restaurants werden im Moment doch alle hochgenommen.     Pass auf, wo du landest.


----------



## ralle (5. Dezember 2018)

Es war wirklich beim Italiener




aber heute hatte ich mal Bock auf Gans


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Dezember 2018)

Heute Köttbullar----(gekauft TK)

mit

Penne-Nudeln in einer Käse-Sahne-Sause mit Blattspinat und Gorgonzola


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (6. Dezember 2018)

Gestern mal Kaninchenkeule, zusammen mit Kasseler Dicke Rippe geschmort.
Die Rippen gibt es in ein paar Tagen.


----------



## hanzz (7. Dezember 2018)

So Freunde 
Fleisch für das morgige Pulled Pork ist vorbereitet 









Für heut hab ich noch zwei dünne Schweinerouladen.
Davon gibt's Pfannengyros mit Kartoffelecken.
Mit viel Zwiebeln und ZikkiZakki


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Dezember 2018)

Moin hanzz,
wie machst du Dein Pulled Pork?

lg nobbi


----------



## hanzz (7. Dezember 2018)

Den Rub hab ich heut aus
Paprika
Cayenne Pfeffer
Schwarzen Pfeffer
Salz
Zucker
Kreuzkümmel
gemacht

Fleisch (heute Nacken, war im Angebot) mit 2EL Öl eingepinselt und den Rub einmassiert
Ab in Kühlschrank bis morgen.
Morgen früh setz ich ne Brühe mit Möhren, Zwiebeln Apfelstücken und Apfelsaft auf
Das Fleisch kommt dann in Ofen und darunter ne Auffangschale mit der Brühe
Die sieb ich dann ab und was übrig bleibt kommt mit auf den Pulled Pork Burger. 

Denke das Fleisch benötigt so 6 Stunden
Sind ca 1,2 Kilo


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Heute Köttbullar----(gekauft TK)
> 
> mit
> 
> ...



Heute der Rest von den Köttbullars in die Jägersosse


----------



## hanzz (7. Dezember 2018)

Hunger


----------



## Hering 58 (7. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hunger
> Anhang anzeigen 316986


Ich auch ,hanzz


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (7. Dezember 2018)

Heute nun die dicke Rippe (Kasseler), mit dem Kaninchen zusammen geschmort.


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Dezember 2018)

Kasseler für Dich, Kaninchen für mich


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Dezember 2018)

Mehr als 10 Jahre ist es her, dass ich so etwas zubereitet und gegessen hab.
Toast Hawai, lecker lecker, ein absoluter Klassiker.


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Dezember 2018)

Mal wieder Kotelett.


----------



## Steff-Peff (8. Dezember 2018)

und bei uns ...


----------



## ralle (8. Dezember 2018)

Oh Mann - völlig verpeilt ein Bild zu machen. Bei uns gab es heute Argentinisches Rindersteak mit Rosmarinkartoffeln dazu Rukola-Tomatensalat.


----------



## hanzz (8. Dezember 2018)

Aber feine Koteletts 

Pulled Pork war sehr gut 
Auf Burger Brötchen 
Erst die Zwiebel Möhren Äpfel Mischung 
Dann Fleisch
Coleslaw 
BBQ Sauce
Deckel drauf


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Dezember 2018)

Moin hanzz,
wie lange hast du ihn ruhen lassen?


----------



## hanzz (8. Dezember 2018)

Moin Nobbi. 
Ans Ruhen hab ich gar nicht gedacht  voll vergessen aus Gier und Hunger. 
Ein paar Minuten nachdem das Ding aus dem Ofen war hab ich es zerpflückt. 
War aber auch fast 8 Stunden im Ofen bei 120 Grad. 
Ganz zart und lecker.


----------



## hanzz (8. Dezember 2018)

P. S.
Die Äpfel Zwiebel Möhren Brühe hab ich auch erstmals ausprobiert 
Top und gar nicht matschig


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Moin Nobbi.
> Ans Ruhen hab ich gar nicht gedacht  voll vergessen aus Gier und Hunger.
> Ein paar Minuten nachdem das Ding aus dem Ofen war hab ich es zerpflückt.
> War aber auch fast 8 Stunden im Ofen bei 120 Grad.
> Ganz zart und lecker.


na dann geht das ja auch.

meiner war noch eine std iner Kühlbox mit Wärmflaschen))))


----------



## hanzz (8. Dezember 2018)

War ja nicht das letzte Mal 
Nächstes mal wird gewartet. 
Danke für den Tip


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> War ja nicht das letzte Mal
> Nächstes mal wird gewartet.
> Danke für den Tip


kannst ihn auch unter die Bettdecke packen )))

ehrlich!


----------



## hanzz (8. Dezember 2018)

Hehehe  
Mutti hat früher immer den Topf mit Kartoffeln unter die Bettdecke gepackt bis Vaddern von der Arbeit kam.


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. Dezember 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Mehr als 10 Jahre ist es her, dass ich so etwas zubereitet und gegessen hab.
> Toast Hawai, lecker lecker, ein absoluter Klassiker.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 317012


und ich mal wieder Zieback))

mitternach-snacks


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Dezember 2018)

Heute gibt es Kaninchenschulter mit Salzkartoffeln und Rosenkohl


----------



## hanzz (9. Dezember 2018)

Unser Wochenende steht ganz im Zeichen von Fleisch und Zwiebeln 
Heute Rindsgulasch


----------



## hanzz (9. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> und ich mal wieder Zieback))
> 
> mitternach-snacks
> 
> ...



Wie geil 
Besser als Frosties oder so


----------



## Hering 58 (9. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> und ich mal wieder Zieback))
> 
> mitternach-snacks
> 
> ...





nobbi1962 schrieb:


> und ich mal wieder Zieback))
> 
> mitternach-snacks
> 
> ...


Hast du was mit dem Zähnen ?Kannst nicht kauen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Dezember 2018)

richtig lecker sag ich euch


----------



## sprogoe (9. Dezember 2018)

Solche Fotos sind doch nicht jugendfrei, was sollen Kinder denken, die ein zahmes Kaninchen als Haustier haben?


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Dezember 2018)

es war nicht zahm, hat gekratzt und gebissen das gefährliche Vieh


----------



## sprogoe (9. Dezember 2018)

Typisches Verhalten, wenn das Opfer seinen Mörder sieht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Dezember 2018)

es bekam das beste Essen, sein Bett wurde ständig frisch gemacht, Regelmäßig wurde es gekämmt und gestriegelt.
Auch durfte es oft zu den Häsinnen.
Als Dank wurde es kratzig, bissig und hat jeden angepieselt, der sich in die Nähe wagte.
Ein Problemrammler, wie er im Buche steht! Der war einfach zu gefährlich und musste leider entnommen werden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Dezember 2018)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Typisches Verhalten, wenn das Opfer seinen Mörder sieht.


es bekam das beste Essen, sein Bett wurde ständig frisch gemacht, Regelmäßig wurde es gekämmt und gestriegelt.
Auch durfte es oft zu den Häsinnen.
Als Dank wurde es kratzig, bissig und hat jeden angepieselt, der sich in die Nähe wagte.
Ein Problemrammler, wie er im Buche steht! Der war einfach zu gefährlich und musste leider entnommen werden.


----------



## sprogoe (9. Dezember 2018)

Nun gut, dann soll es so sein, hauptsache es waren keine Kinder zu Tisch geladen.


----------



## hanzz (9. Dezember 2018)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Solche Fotos sind doch nicht jugendfrei, was sollen Kinder denken, die ein zahmes Kaninchen als Haustier haben?


Sie lernen das wahre Leben 
Fressen, Vxxxxeln und gefressen werden


----------



## reticulatus (9. Dezember 2018)

> Solche Fotos sind doch nicht jugendfrei, was sollen Kinder denken, die ein zahmes Kaninchen als Haustier haben?



"LECKER, will ich auch mal probieren!" oder "Wie, die Dinger kann man auch essen?" oder "Wenn du nicht brav bist, kommst du in die Soße!"


Meine Uroma sagte zudem immer, daß man mit seinem Essen nicht spielen soll.


> Nun gut, dann soll es so sein, hauptsache es waren keine Kinder zu Tisch geladen.




Wieso, Kaninchen oder auch (Feld-) Hase ist sehr sehr lecker.
Ich bin auf dem Dorf aufgewachsen, da hatte jeder Junge , Alter egal, eine Kaninchenzucht, erstens um günstig Fleisch für die Familie zu produzieren, um eben Abwechslung in den Speiseplan zu bringen, und zweitens um sich Taschengeld zu verdienen, geschlachtet wurde selbst, mit 10 Jahren war das für mich ganz normal, davor hatte man nur Helfen dürfen, die heutige Jugend verweichlicht zusehendst und ist von der Realität weit entfernt, vorallem was Stadtkinder betrifft, dank Volksverblödungsgerät!


----------



## Kauli11 (9. Dezember 2018)

reticulatus schrieb:


> die heutige Jugend verweichlicht zusehendst und ist von der Realität weit entfernt, vorallem was Stadtkinder betrifft, dank Volksverblödungsgerät!



Die brauchen ja auch nicht mehr zu schlachten, die können sich ja jedes Essen auf ihr Handy runterladen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. Dezember 2018)

Ich war noch keine 30, da stellte ich fest, ich habe einen Generationenkonflikt, als überall Menschen mit Trillerpfeifen in den Diskotheken rumliefen.

Die Kanin sehen top aus, lecker.

Wir hatten heute kleine Kalbsschnitzel, da wäre so manche Seele und nicht nur von Kindern wohl wieder traurig


----------



## ralle (9. Dezember 2018)

Ihr könnt alle beruhigt sein - ich habe alles geprüft und für gut befunden - also Guten Appetit !!


----------



## bombe20 (9. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> kannst ihn auch unter die Bettdecke packen )))


wenn ich aus der schule kam und den zettel fand, dass dass essen im bett meiner mutter stand: milchreis. *kotzesmilie*


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. Dezember 2018)

bombe20 schrieb:


> wenn ich aus der schule kam und den zettel fand, dass dass essen im bett meiner mutter stand: milchreis. *kotzesmilie*


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Dezember 2018)

Heute mal -------Kotelette paniert.
gestern Pizza.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Dezember 2018)

Kottlett geht immer
am liebsten vom Nacken


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Dezember 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Kottlett geht immer
> am liebsten vom Nacken


Bin gerade beim Arrosieren   ------------kommt aber nur mit Pommes aufen tellebild)


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Dezember 2018)

Hab den Tomatensalat vergessen :-((

aber Tellerbild


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Dezember 2018)

Arro..... was? Ich glaub ich melde dich zur Küchenschlacht an


----------



## hanzz (11. Dezember 2018)

Heut auswärts gegessen.
Dönninghaus Bratwurst im Brötchen 
Also eigentlich 2


----------



## reticulatus (11. Dezember 2018)

> Arro..... was? Ich glaub ich melde dich zur Küchenschlacht an



Als gelernter Koch weiß man natürlich was das ist, Arrosieren bezeichnet eine Kochtechnik bei der das Brat-oder Kochgut mit Flüssigkeit, wie Brühe, Butter, Soße/Bratensaft, Wein,  Öl oder Fett übergoßen/benetzt wird, wie zum Beispiel die Gans, Ente, diversee Bratenstücke(Wild, Rind) im Bräter oder Rohr, oder wie hier die panierten Fleischstücke mit Öl, Fett, Butter oder Schmalz!

Gestern wurde erst mal wieder Bolognaise-Sauce auf Vorrat gekocht.





Heute habe ich mir dann Linsen-Kartoffel-Eintopf mit Zwiebeln , Speck und Fleischwurst gekocht, mit leichter Essignote, Brot dabei, Essen fertig!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Dezember 2018)

Wir hatten heute ein Kalbsgeschnetzeles mit Knöpfle


----------



## Hering 58 (11. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hab den Tomatensalat vergessen :-((
> 
> aber Tellerbild
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 317231


nobbi du bist unser ABBA Koch.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (12. Dezember 2018)

reticulatus schrieb:


> Heute habe ich mir dann Linsen-Kartoffel-Eintopf mit Zwiebeln , Speck und Fleischwurst gekocht, mit leichter Essignote, Brot dabei, Essen fertig!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 317232



Sieht sehr lecker aus , Linsen gehen bei mir immer, auch gerne mit Knacker oder Kasseler....


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Dezember 2018)

Reste-Essen die letzten Tage.


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Dezember 2018)

Was nobbi heute alles auf einmal?


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Dezember 2018)

Die Tupperboxen werden kannapp )  im TK

Hartmut ------------das ist von den letzten Tagen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Dezember 2018)

Nobbi, das sieht alles sehr lecker aus und meine Gutste kommt erst in einer Stunde nach Hause, da sitze ich nun mit tropfendem Zahn.

Na ja schon mal vorbereiten.


----------



## Kauli11 (14. Dezember 2018)

Gestern Forelle in Alufolie. War mal eine schöne alternative zum Räuchern oder Braten. Hätte nicht gedacht, daß es so gut schmeckt. Tellerbild sieht aber nicht schön aus.
Bei EDEKA gab es Miesmuscheln. Zugeschlagen und heute gab es Muscheln. Auch wieder mal sehr lecker.


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Die Tupperboxen werden kannapp )  im TK
> 
> Hartmut ------------das ist von den letzten Tagen.


Und ich dachte ,dass du sooo viel Hunger hast.


----------



## reticulatus (15. Dezember 2018)

Hi Leute,

gestern gab´s mal wieder panierte Schnitzel, dazu allerdings erst mal nur das restliche Ei, grünen Salat und Brot, genügt mir!






Heute habe ich mich dann ein wenig in der Tex-Mex-Küche rumgetrieben und hab erst mal ein Chili con Carne gekocht.
Mit Speck, Rindfleisch, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch, Chilis, gehackten Tomaten aus der Dose, einen Teil Blockschokolade, verschiedene Bohnen (Chili, Kidney, schwarze und weiße) und Lauch, gewürzt mit Salz, Pfeffer, Paprika und ein wenig Thymian und Majoran.





Als Beilage Reis mit der Patna-Methode gekocht (ein Teil Reis, zwei Teile Wasser, Salz, evtl Brühepulver, aufkochen und dann ca 20-30 Min ziehen lassen) .





Auf dem Teller sah es dann so aus.





War wie immer eine sehr leckere Angelegenheit, und bei dem kalten Wetter sind Eintöpfe oder dickere Suppen ja genau das Richtige!


----------



## Steff-Peff (15. Dezember 2018)

Heute gab es Shrimps auf mediterrane Art


----------



## hanzz (15. Dezember 2018)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Heute gab es Shrimps auf mediterrane Art
> Anhang anzeigen 317353


Hehe, bei uns auch. Genau so sahen die auch aus.


----------



## Steff-Peff (15. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hehe, bei uns auch. Genau so sahen die auch aus.


----------



## ralle (15. Dezember 2018)

Krustensteak vom Steigerwälder Schwarzerle dazu Rosmarinkartoffeln, Rote Beete und Tomate auf Büffelmozarella.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2018)

Hast du den Aufwand für dich allein betrieben?
Ich seh nur einen Teller.


----------



## Steff-Peff (15. Dezember 2018)

Hi Ralle, kann man den Fettrand mit essen ? Da bräuchte ich ne ne Flasche "Verdauerle" hinterher 
Hast Du das schon mal gegrillt ? Könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen.

Gruß und nen Guten
Steff


----------



## ralle (15. Dezember 2018)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hi Ralle, kann man den Fettrand mit essen ? Da bräuchte ich ne ne Flasche "Verdauerle" hinterher
> Hast Du das schon mal gegrillt ? Könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen.
> 
> Gruß und nen Guten
> Steff


Ich denke gegrillt macht das auch was her. Da wird die Kruste auf jedenfall knackiger.
Hat aber auch so super geschmeckt.
Und den Verdauerle gabs auf jeden Fall in XXL Version


----------



## sprogoe (15. Dezember 2018)

Nicht schön, aber lecker, Jaroma Kohl aus der Elektropfanne.


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Dezember 2018)

Moin Siggi,
was ist da alles noch drin?

tante gooogel sagt mir nur das-----------

Jaroma Kohl benötigt beim Garen eine kürzere Zeit als Weiß Kohl, da er zarter ist. Auch braucht man die Blätter vorher nicht blanchieren, wenn man z.B. Kohl Rouladen zubereiten möchte. Jaroma Kohl schmeckt milder als Weiß Kohl und man kann ihn sogar roh als Salat zubereiten.


lg nobbi


----------



## ollidi (15. Dezember 2018)

Mensch Nobbi... Das sieht ja echt alles lecker aus. Aber das Nörten Hardenberger hättest Du ja auch mal gegen ein richtiges Bier austauschen können.


----------



## sprogoe (16. Dezember 2018)

Das Rezept war dies:
https://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/852701190727697/Jaromakohl-Pfanne.html
oder hier als Video, allerdings nicht ganz identisch, da mit Weißkohl:




Allerdings die Kartoffelwürfel gesondert angebraten, gemischtes Hack genommen, Zucker weggelassen, Zwiebeln angebraten, dann Hack dazu und noch 3 gehackte Knobis.
Gemüsebrühe und Sahne die doppelte Menge.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Dezember 2018)

Siggi, Dein Kohl gefällt mir, sieht doch richtig lecker aus


----------



## sprogoe (16. Dezember 2018)

Danke euch,
nächste Mal gehe ich aber mit der Elektropfanne auf die Terasse, es entwickelt sich so ein starker Kochgeruch, alles riecht, Klamotten, Haare, die komplette Wohnung.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Dezember 2018)

Heute gibt es Jägergulasch, 
Bilder heute Nachmittag


----------



## sprogoe (16. Dezember 2018)

Selbst erlegt......den Jäger?


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Dezember 2018)

------------und ich hab den falschen Hasen dazu))------------------

Bilder kommen auch.


----------



## sprogoe (16. Dezember 2018)

Begegnen sich 2 Jäger, sagt der eine:
"Waidmannsheil, ich traf gestern Deine Schwiegermutter".
Fragt der andere:
"Wo?"
Sagt der erste:
"Genau zwischen die Augen".
Antwortet der andere:
"Waidmannsdank".


----------



## Roy Digerhund (16. Dezember 2018)

Pastrami in Produktion.
10 Tage gepökelte Rinderbrust
1 h gewässert
Mit Gewürzmischung eingerieben und jetzt wird heißgeräuchert bis 68°C.
Danach kommen nochmal 4 kg Tafelspitz und morgen gepökelte Entenbrüste. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Dezember 2018)

Pastrami,

was für eine Arbeit


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Dezember 2018)

klasse Roy, das gefällt mir


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Dezember 2018)

und so sah es dann im Topf und später auf dem Teller aus,
Dazu gab es getrüffelte Tagliatelle


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Dezember 2018)

Wo ist eigentlich die Rezeptsammlung hin?
ich suche Graved Lachs , aber lande ständig im Portal


----------



## hanzz (16. Dezember 2018)

Lecker, Brillendorsch
Nimmst den Wein nur zum Kochen?
Ich find den kann man auch ganz gut trinken.


----------



## hanzz (16. Dezember 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich die Rezeptsammlung hin?
> ich suche Graved Lachs , aber lande ständig im Portal


https://www.anglerboard.de/index.ph...nz-einfach-auf-meine-art.284656/#post-4118776

Hab das gefunden


----------



## Steff-Peff (16. Dezember 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich die Rezeptsammlung hin?
> ich suche Graved Lachs , aber lande ständig im Portal



Schau ggf. mal hier: https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/fisch-zubereiten/rezept-zum-lachs-und-forelle-beizen


----------



## Roy Digerhund (16. Dezember 2018)

Die Rinderbrüste sind Zicken... Die Kerntemperatur pendelt seit einer Stunde zwischen 64 und 67 Grad. 68 brauch ich


----------



## bombe20 (16. Dezember 2018)

pastrami ist hier auch in arbeit. nach einer woche im pökelschlaf schlummert der 2kg tafelspitz seit etwa einer stunde in der kugel.
ich bin absoluter neuling am kugelgrill und tue mich etwas schwer mit der temperaturführung. derher war mein erstes pastrami zur einschulung meiner tochter auch ein sehr aktives grillen.


----------



## bombe20 (16. Dezember 2018)

aktuell läuft die kugel ziemlich konstant etwas über 100°C, kerntemperatur war nach dem abendbrot 45°C. wenn ich das nächste mal in den hof gehe, wird das fleisch gewendet.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (16. Dezember 2018)

Die erste Runde ist beendet worden bei einer KT von 66 °C. Höher wollte es nicht und ich hatte Bedenken, dass es evtl. trocken wird. Vom ersten Eindruck gut gelungen. 
4 kg Tafelspitz sind jetzt bei 63°C.


----------



## bombe20 (16. Dezember 2018)

das sieht genial aus, roy. ich glaube, mein ikea-garthermometer spinnt. ich habe ziemliche temperatursprünge und sollte wohl mal in die gehobene mittelklasse wechseln. nach dem wenden waren es plötzlich 56°C. ein unterschied von 7°. aber der ring läuft und ich habe annähernd konstante 100°. dem rauch habe ich auch noch mal auf die sprünge geholfen und eine handvoll chips nachgelegt.
was benutzt du um deinen rauch zu erzeugen?


----------



## Roy Digerhund (16. Dezember 2018)

Birnen und Kirschholz. Ca. 3x3 cm Stücke
Mit dem gas-smoker ist es echt gemütlich. Der läuft konstant +/- 3 °C


----------



## bombe20 (16. Dezember 2018)

ich habe die wood chips von weber geholt und bin froh im baumarkt noch welche gefunden zu haben. im selgros, wo ich mein fleisch kaufe, war schon alles grillzeug als saisonware eingemottet. ich war gerade unter der dusche und gehe gleich noch mal schauen. ich will über 70° ziehen. 75° sind angestrebet.

edit: welche thermometer benutzt du, um die kerntemperatur zu messen?


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Dezember 2018)

moin bombe,
schick die Chips auch ein büschen unter die dusche--------------das macht noch mehr rauch


----------



## Roy Digerhund (16. Dezember 2018)

Thermometer ist das maverick et 735 .
Das funktioniert schon seit ca. 3 Jahren ohne Probleme


----------



## bombe20 (16. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> moin bombe,
> schick die Chips auch ein büschen unter die dusche--------------das macht noch mehr rauch


habe ich gemacht. ich war gerade im hof und das thermometer zeigte 68°C, dann trinkt man ein schlückchen bier und guckt noch mal: 57°C. jetzt lass ich das noch eine stunde so, es qualmt gerade so schön. nachher gibt es ein anschnittbild.


----------



## bombe20 (16. Dezember 2018)

Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Thermometer ist das maverick et 735 .
> Das funktioniert schon seit ca. 3 Jahren ohne Probleme


stolzer preis! aber in den apfel werde ich wohl beißen müssen.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (17. Dezember 2018)

Heute Krustenbraten, sehr lecker )


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Dezember 2018)

krustenbraten halben tag im salzwasser legen--------------aber nur die kruste so 2cm


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> krustenbraten halben tag im salzwasser legen--------------aber nur die kruste so 2cm



und ich glaube noch Lorbeerblätter zu sehen--------------------das ja einer aus DK:


----------



## bombe20 (17. Dezember 2018)

ich wünsche allen eine gute nacht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Dezember 2018)

bombe20 schrieb:


> ich wünsche allen eine gute nacht.


gn8


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (17. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> krustenbraten halben tag im salzwasser legen--------------aber nur die kruste so 2cm



...lag über Nacht in 500 ml Kellerbier mit 3 EL Meersalz, natürlich mit Schwarte nach unten...
Gibt mehr Geschmack als Wasser und ploppt genauso gut auf


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Dezember 2018)

Mann ohh mannn, habt ihr wieder lecker gekocht, 
sieht alles richtig gut aus !


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Lecker, Brillendorsch
> Nimmst den Wein nur zum Kochen?
> Ich find den kann man auch ganz gut trinken.
> Anhang anzeigen 317455



selbstverständlich wird der auch getrunken, 
ich koche nur mit trinkbarem Wein


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ------------und ich hab den falschen Hasen dazu))------------------
> 
> Bilder kommen auch.


-das war ein falscher Hase-----------der hatte Feta in sich drin)))))


----------



## hanzz (17. Dezember 2018)

Hab heut Mittag Chili con Carne aufgesetzt
Gleich hab ich Feierabend 
Auf der Arbeit nur Obst


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Dezember 2018)

Heute gab es Falscher Hase-aber Teller  bild habe ich nicht mehr geschafft.


----------



## bombe20 (17. Dezember 2018)

wie jedes jahr reitet zu heiligabend die familie ein und ich habe vor einen großen topf fischsuppe à la saale, angelehnt an eine bouillabaisse, zu machen. dazu habe ich seit ende des sommers vermehrt einige meiner fänge eingefrohren. ich habe barsch, schleie und hecht. nun habe ich noch einen aal aus dem vorjahr gefunden, der es aus unerfindlichen gründen nicht in die räuchertonne geschafft hat. meine frage wäre nun, kann ich den aal in haut gemeinsam mit dem anderen fisch im sud garziehen lassen um ihn in die suppe zu geben, oder ist das eine dumme idee? ich habe keine ahnung, wie sich danach haut und fleisch lösen lassen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Dezember 2018)

-------- also ich glaube bombe,
die suppe wird tranig schmecken.

der aal ist leider für die tonne.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Dezember 2018)

Das befürchte ich auch, der Fettgehalt macht den Aal wenig haltbar. Wird halt schnell ranzig.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. Dezember 2018)

Ein Jahr eingefroren ist schon heftig finde ich...
Aber mal davon ab,wie lange darf Fisch überhaupt gefroren sein um den bedenkenlos essen zu können ???


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Dezember 2018)

Bei meinem Fischstäbchen steht immer die Haltbarkeit mit drauf))))


die ausem See sag ich mal -halbes Jahr.


----------



## u-see fischer (17. Dezember 2018)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ein Jahr eingefroren ist schon heftig finde ich...
> Aber mal davon ab,wie lange darf Fisch überhaupt gefroren sein um den bedenkenlos essen zu können ???



Das Internet spuckt dazu aus: Lagerzeit tiefgefrorener Fisch beträgt zwischen 6 und 12 Monate, abhänig vom Fettgehalt.

Würde das Risiko, die Suppe zu Weihnachten mit dem Aal zu versauen auch nicht eingehen. Wenn der Aal noch zubereitet werden soll dann solo, so kann man den auch nach dem ersten Biss schnell entsorgen falls nicht mehr geniesbar


----------



## bombe20 (17. Dezember 2018)

alles klar, ich danke. der aal wandert dann separat in die räuchertonne und ich werde sehen ob er noch genießbar ist, oder geschmackliche besonderheiten aufweist. einfach wegwerfen möchte ich ihn nicht, nur weil er aus dem vorjahr ist.


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Dezember 2018)

Wir haben Forellen noch mit ne 3/4 Jahr Kälte gebraten und sie waren äußerst lecker (-34°C Lagertemperatur)


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. Dezember 2018)

Danke...
Ich habe so an 3-4 Monate bei Fisch gedacht...Man lernt nie aus...
Hatte vor etwa 14 Tagen noch meine Truhe abgetaut und hatte noch 
etwas Zanderfilet vom anfang Juni übersehen drinne und entsorgt...
War ja nur eine Portion, also halb so wild...
Hätte ich ja ruhig auch in die Pfanne hauen können...


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Dezember 2018)

meiner ist nur -21°C

ist aber auch alt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Dezember 2018)

-34°C ist eine Ansagen,  ich glaube die meisten Gefrierschränke schaffen gerademal etwas mehr als die Hälfte. Aber auch die Verpackung macht viel aus. Gut vakkumiert oder glasiert oder nur in einem Gefrierbeutel, das macht viel aus.


----------



## bombe20 (18. Dezember 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Gut vakkumiert oder glasiert oder nur in einem Gefrierbeutel, das macht viel aus.


das habe ich auch gelesen. nur bin ich zum vakuumieren meist zu faul, wenn ich nachts vom ansitz heim komme. da zählt nur möglichst schnell in die kiste zu kommen. ich werde sehen, ob der vakuumierer im nächsten jahr einen dauerhaften platz in der küche bekommt.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (18. Dezember 2018)

Moin.
Gestern ist die Entenbrust pastrami fertig geworden. 3 Stunden im Rauch und bei einer KT von 74°C durften sie auskühlen.
Eine Scheibe probiert und es ist jetzt schon super lecker.
Der Rest liegt jetzt im Vakuum und wartet auf Weihnachten.


----------



## bombe20 (18. Dezember 2018)

oh wow! das sieht extrem gut aus. entenbrüste habe ich dieses jahr gar nicht gemacht. sonst habe ich diese immer kalt geräuchert, weil in der tonne die temperaturführung über kugelventile etwas schwierig war. ich werde mich weiter auf meine kugelgrill einschießen, der hat die 100°c ohne viel zutun gut gehalten.


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Dezember 2018)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Heute gab es Falscher Hase-aber Teller  bild habe ich nicht mehr geschafft.


Dazu gab es noch.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 317509
> Anhang anzeigen 317510
> Anhang anzeigen 317511
> 
> -das war ein falscher Hase-----------der hatte Feta in sich drin)))))


Mensch Nobbi, mitten in der Woche so ein Festessen


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Dezember 2018)

Boah Roy, ess die bos nicht.
Schick die Dinger zu mir, ich weiß wie man die richtig entsorgt.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (18. Dezember 2018)

Ich glaube ich werde es trotzdem riskieren 
Das Rezept ist von Thorsten Brandenburg:
https://bbqpit.de/heiss-geraeucherte-entenbrust/amp/
Das Rezept fürs pastrami ebenso:
https://bbqpit.de/pastrami-selber-machen/amp/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe das Pastramirezept hier aus dem ultimativen Räucherthread gemacht und es schmeckte fantastisch. Allerdings war in der Würzung auch etwas Muskat.

Wir haben etwas Rinderbrust gekauft, die ich spätestens morgen ins Vakuum packe.


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Dezember 2018)

Erbsen-Suppe mit Maggi))))))


----------



## bombe20 (19. Dezember 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wir haben etwas Rinderbrust gekauft, die ich spätestens motzen ins Vakuum packe.


oh, das fände ich etwas kurz, kommt aber auf die größe des stückes an. mein rezept war dieses hier, natürlich nur in anlehnung. spritzgepökelt und dann mit trockenpökelmischung 6 tage ins vakuum und jeden tag gewendet. mein wichtelpartner wird kosten dürfen.

mich würde aber trotzdem mal interessieren, was es bei euch zu heiligabend und an den feiertagen so aufgetischt wird.
ich bin/war zuständig für fischsuppe (ohne aal), pastrami und panzanella salat. als ich den tafelspitz für das pastrami im fleischtempel gekauft habe, habe ich noch ein brasilianisches rinderfilet mitgenommen. das mittelstück soll zu einem beef wellington werden, die beiden enden werde ich in medallions medium anbraten. meine frau kümmert sich um süßspeisen, obst, gemüse und käse.

dazu muß ich anmerken, dass wir zu acht unter einem dach wohnen und "nur" die familie meiner frau mütterlicherseits kommt. großeltern, mutter+partner, onkel und tanten, schwager, geschwister und deren lebenspartner. daher wird kulinarisch aus allen rohren gefeuert. mit bockwürstchen und kartoffelsalat möchte ich da niemand abspeisen, außerdem macht kochen viel zu viel spaß. am ersten und zweiten weihnachtsfeiertag sind wir dann bei meinen eltern im harz. da gibt es dann ente mit rotkohl und klößen.


----------



## hanzz (19. Dezember 2018)

Frauchen hat heut eine Bohnensuppe mit dicker Rippe und Mettwürstchen gekocht 




Dazu noch ein


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Dezember 2018)

@ bombe lass die Klößchen wech------------------
die kannst du auch noch zu Hause essen


----------



## ralle (19. Dezember 2018)

Schinkenspeck ist angeschnitten !
	

		
			
		

		
	



Die restlichen feinen Sachen hängen schon auf dem Wurststecken !!


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Dezember 2018)

ralle schrieb:


> Schinkenspeck ist angeschnitten !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich will auch )))


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Dezember 2018)

bombe20 schrieb:


> oh, das fände ich etwas kurz, kommt aber auf die größe des stückes an. mein rezept war dieses hier, natürlich nur in anlehnung. spritzgepökelt und dann mit trockenpökelmischung 6 tage ins vakuum und jeden tag gewendet. mein wichtelpartner wird kosten dürfen.



Das Pastrami ist nicht mehr jetzt für die Feiertage, das kommt erst im neuen Jahr auf das Sandwich.


----------



## bombe20 (19. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> @ bombe lass die Klößchen wech------------------
> die kannst du auch noch zu Hause essen


ich lass die köße immer weg. der älteste sohnemann frisst die dinger wie ein scheunendrescher.


ralle schrieb:


> Schinkenspeck ist angeschnitten!


abgründe tun sich auf...


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (20. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 317551
> Anhang anzeigen 317552
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist lecker !
Aber da sind wir wieder beim alten Problem 

https://www.anglerboard.de/index.ph...leckeres-gekocht.285760/page-698#post-4872842

Hungrige Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## bombe20 (20. Dezember 2018)

zu meiner zeit in einer zimmerei galt es als untrügliches zeichen sich schnell und weit zu entfernen, wenn der meister schlagartig seinen arbeitsplatz verlassen hat.


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Dezember 2018)

Heute habe ich Lachs gebeizt (Graved Lachs)
Rezept hab ich vom Schubeck.
Mal schauen, wie es wird, ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Mooskugel (20. Dezember 2018)

Die Tage habe ich mich zum ersten mal am Kalt Räuchern versucht. Ausgangsprodukt war eine große Bachforelle. Filets hatten 700g pro Stück






Sieht glaube ich sehr vielversprechend aus. Bin schon auf die Verkostung morgen gespannt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Dezember 2018)

also optisch sieht das doch schon mal gut aus


----------



## Mooskugel (20. Dezember 2018)

Der gebeizte Lachs sieht aber auch sehr gut aus.


----------



## Steff-Peff (20. Dezember 2018)

Das Kalträuchern im Karton finde ich klasse. Gerade, wenn man keinen Platz für einen Räucherofen hat, ist das eine Topsache. Einfach danach entsorgen, oder platzsparend zusammenfalten 

Cheers
Steff


----------



## Mooskugel (20. Dezember 2018)

Stimmt, 2 Umzugskartons ineinander gesteckt und die Löcher von außen mit Klebeband abgeklebt. Habe dann 2 Fliesen unten reingelegt, als "Brandschutz".

Das ganze wird auf jeden Fall nochmal wiederholt. Wollte den "Kartonofen" beim ersten Mal nicht komplett vollpacken.


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Dezember 2018)

Lecker Deutschland.

ich heute nur zwei halbe -------gekauft)))


----------



## Steff-Peff (20. Dezember 2018)

Hi Nobbi,
ich hatte auch Mistkratzer(-brust) 

Heute Wedges und das Filet im neuen Airfryer (Heißluftfriteuse) gemacht ... genial.

Stinkt null nach Frittiertem und die Wedges waren aussen schön knusprig und innen saftig !

War wahrscheinlich der größte Zweifler, aber das Ding macht Laune.

So long

Steff


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Dezember 2018)

Eine Frage quält mich in der letzten Zeit. Ich schaffe es nicht eine vernünftige Soße zu ziehen. Wie es geht mit Knochen rösten Wurzelgemüse usw. ist auch klar, passt aber momentan nicht, also zeitlich bzw. Gegebenheiten.

Welche alternativen Produkte sind da empfehlenswert. 

Gerne auch Produkte aus dem gewerblichen Bereich, wenn sie nur im Ansatz nach einer vernünftigen Soße schmecken. Ich setze da ja insbesondere auf unseren Netzpython

Rindfleischauszüge wie Bovril habe ich auch schon benutzt um Fleischaromen in eine Suppe oder Soße zu zaubern.

Gestern waren wir bei einem Cash and Carry, da habe ich mir die Produkte angesehen, aber das liest sich ja grausam. Rindfleischauszüge in homöopathischen Dosen, aber Palmfett, Verdickungsmittel, Farbstoffe.......


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Dezember 2018)

Orangen portwein soße.


----------



## Hering 58 (20. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Orangen portwein soße.


Du hast auch immer Durst.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Dezember 2018)

Musste ich erst mal nachschauen, aber zu Ente hört sich das gut an.


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Dezember 2018)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Du hast auch immer Durst.


na logo Hartmut und immer ein schluck in den koch
 und oben auf die entenbrust kommt noch Sojasoße mit honig.


----------



## bombe20 (20. Dezember 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Musste ich erst mal nachschauen, aber zu Ente hört sich das gut an.


soll die soße für ente werden, oder fragst du allgemein nach dem soße ziehen.
ich glaube, dass thomas da mal was bebildertes gepostet, oder gar einen videobeitrag dazu hatte. die aussicht in seinen vielen beiträgen genau diesen zu finden ist fragwürdig.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Dezember 2018)

Nein es geht allgemein um Soße, zu Fleisch, allerdings nicht der aufwendige und zweifellos leckere weg, sondern um ein entsprechendes Conveniencetprodukt.

Es kann auch ein vernünftiger Bratensaft sein, Fleischextrakt, alles, was nicht zig Stunden Kocheinsatz erfordert und dennoch schmeckt.


----------



## hanzz (20. Dezember 2018)

Charlotten mit Rotwein, abschmecken

Oder

Für ne Pfeffersauce nehmen wir diesen eingelegten Pfeffer. Sieht aus wie so n Kaperngläschen. 
Bisschen Wasser dazu mit Stärke abbinden und bisschen Sahne. Abschmecken

Ein Convenienceprodukt kenn ich leider nicht, was nicht voll nach Glutamat schmeckt.


----------



## u-see fischer (20. Dezember 2018)

Heute hat Frau eine asiatische Nudelsuppe gemacht.

Suppe war soweit lecker, jedoch haben wir heute eine neue Sorte Reisnudeln gekauft, die hatten eine 26%igen Tapiokaanteil, die leider nicht so gut war. Werden zukünftig wieder zur alten Sorte zurückgreifen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Dezember 2018)

Ich schmeiße mal diese soßen in den Raum







hab ich letzte Woche bei Aldi gekauft -------aber kann noch nix sagen.

noch nicht verkocht.


----------



## bombe20 (20. Dezember 2018)

ich habe jetzt mal ein bisschen gelesen, weil es mich selbst interessiert hat. also wenn es wie in einer gaststätte soll, dann gibt es wohl von einem großen hersteller eine basissauce in der tube.
allgemein wird aber empfohlen das konzentrat selbst herzustellen, portionsweise einzufrieren, um es dann entsprechend zu verdünnen.
ich selbst kann mich erinnern, dass wir in unserer studenten-wg ab und zu gefroprodukte gekauft haben als es die victorinox messer dazu gab. unter anderem ein dunkles soßenpulver. das traf damals unseren geschmack und war im p/l verhältnis ganz gut. das ist nun aber auch schon über 15 jahre her.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Dezember 2018)

Erst mal muss ich beim Brillendorsch abbitte leisten, welch ein fürchterliches Thema ich hier angestoßen habe.

Diese Demiglace habe ich gestern gesehen, aber ein Liter, ohne zu wissen ob sie schmeckt, da hoffe ich auf input.

https://www.google.com/search?q=dem...536&bih=723&dpr=1.25#spd=11103652576879715819

Die Produkte von Knorr und Maggi finde ich oft zu schlicht im Geschmack. In der Regel viel zu viel Salz, Zucker und oft so tomatenlastig.


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Dezember 2018)

bombe20 schrieb:


> zu meiner zeit in einer zimmerei galt es als untrügliches zeichen sich schnell und weit zu entfernen, wenn der meister schlagartig seinen arbeitsplatz verlassen hat.


hi hi bei der dicken kordhose und lange unterbüx ist der pups nicht so schnell raus)))


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Dezember 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Erst mal muss ich beim Brillendorsch abbitte leisten, welch ein fürchterliches Thema ich hier angestoßen habe.
> 
> 
> Welch Ehre,
> ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Dezember 2018)

und wenn Dir Fleischaromen in der Soße wichtig sind, nimm Fond aus dem Glas.
Alles in Allem dauert so eine Soße auch nicht länger als ein Fertigprodukt, welches Du noch aufpimpen musst


----------



## hanzz (21. Dezember 2018)

*Wochenendkarte*
Freitag - Schweinefilet, Kartoffeln, Erbsen Möhren
Samstag - Hühnersuppe
Sonntag - Kassler, Sauerkraut, Stampfkartoffeln


----------



## ralle (21. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> *Wochenendkarte*
> Freitag - Schweinefilet, Kartoffeln, Erbsen Möhren
> Samstag - Hühnersuppe
> Sonntag - Kassler, Sauerkraut, Stampfkartoffeln



Das hört sich doch gut an !!


----------



## Kauli11 (21. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Für ne Pfeffersauce nehmen wir diesen eingelegten Pfeffer. Sieht aus wie so n Kaperngläschen.
> Bisschen Wasser dazu mit Stärke abbinden und bisschen Sahne. Abschmecken



Ja, der grüne Pfeffer hat was. Kann man auch noch im Mörser zerdrücken und über das Flesch streichen. Einfach lecker.


----------



## Kauli11 (21. Dezember 2018)

Heute, Zanderfilet, Gurkensalat und Salzkartoffeln
Morgen und Übermorgen,Sauerkraut mit Stampfkartoffeln und Spiegelei. Bissl Fleischlos, da es an den Feiertagen immer Fleisch gibt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Charlotten mit Rotwein, abschmecken
> 
> Oder
> 
> ...



Moin,

hab gerade erst deinen Post gelesen. 

Die Soße mit grünem Pfeffer essen wir auch gern zu Kurzgebratenem.

dazu nehme ich die Pfanne, in der das Fleisch gebraten wurde, gebe die grünen Pfefferkörner hinein, nachdem das Fleisch an die  Seite gestellt wurde um zu ruhen, dann mit einem guten Schluck Weinbrand oder Cognac ablöschen, wer mag flambiert, kurz den Alkohol verkochen, dann mit etwas Fond angießen, und etwas reduzieren. Wer mag kann auch Sahne zugeben oder mit etwas Mehlbutter binden. 

Unsere absolute Lieblingssoße.

Mit Glutamat habe ich echt kein Problem, bin ein Umamijunkie.


----------



## hanzz (21. Dezember 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hab gerade erst deinen Post gelesen.
> 
> ...


Rezept gespeichert


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> *Wochenendkarte*
> Freitag - Schweinefilet, Kartoffeln, Erbsen Möhren
> Samstag - Hühnersuppe
> Sonntag - Kassler, Sauerkraut, Stampfkartoffeln


Das Essen wir morgen.


----------



## hanzz (21. Dezember 2018)

Hehehe Sauerkraut Weekend


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Dezember 2018)

iwie kein plan-----------heute mal wieder reste-essen 

Hänchen Hackbraten gekochte nudeln sahne büschen käse ab in ofen.

der Kühlschrank ist so voll-----abba nix drin was mann essen möchte)))


also morgen leberkäse mit spiegel ei


----------



## hanzz (21. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> iwie kein plan-----------heute mal wieder reste-essen
> 
> Hänchen Hackbraten gekochte nudeln sahne büschen käse ab in ofen.
> 
> ...


Bratkartoffeln dazu und du kannst mich dafür wecken


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Bratkartoffeln dazu und du kannst mich dafür wecken


ja   ok


----------



## Kauli11 (22. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hehehe Sauerkraut Weekend



Kann ich mich reinlegen.
Gulasch mit Sauerkraut musst du mal probieren, ist nicht so bekannt, aber saulecker.
Altes Rezept aus Ostpreussen glaube ich.


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Dezember 2018)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Kann ich mich reinlegen.
> Gulasch mit Sauerkraut musst du mal probieren, ist nicht so bekannt, aber saulecker.
> Altes Rezept aus Ostpreussen glaube ich.


Gab es bei uns auch immer.


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Dezember 2018)

*Szegediner Gulasch*


das mal wieder eine Idee


----------



## daci7 (22. Dezember 2018)

Sooo ... hier auch mal wieder eine kurze Wortmeldung von mir:
Zur Weihnachtsfeier gabs von meiner Seite ein paar geräucherte Zander. Eher aus Verlegenheit - ich hatte nämlich keinen fetteren Fisch da (und Fisch kaufen geht gegen meine Natur)... naja, was soll ich sagen. Es war richtig geil! Das war nicht das letzte mal für mich!
Fotolovestory, Teil 1:
Küchenbild





Ofenbild




Tellerbild


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Dezember 2018)

noch nie abba noch nie gegessen!

wie legt man Zander ein zu räuchern?


----------



## daci7 (22. Dezember 2018)

Und dann hatte ich zu allem Unheil auchnoch Geburtstag und musste irgendwie eine hungrige und betrunkene Meute versorgen. 
Hat funktioniert.
Sehet selbst.
Fotolovestory Teil2:
Küchenbild eins & zwei







Tellerbild


----------



## daci7 (22. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> noch nie abba noch nie gegessen!
> 
> wie legt man Zander ein zu räuchern?



Ich bin dabei, wie gesagt, auch kein Profi. 
Hab meine Standartlake mit 5% Salz und klassischen Räucherkräutern genommen.
Wacholder und Lorbeer vor allem. Dazu hab ich eine Meerrettichbutter gemacht (huhu fancy fancy ... einfach ein Paket Butter mit einem Glas Sahnemeerrettich verrühren) und lecker Roggenbaguette vom Bäcker des vertrauens geholt. Passt sehr gut zusammen!
Am Besten aber noch warm essen - wie immer


----------



## Zander Jonny (22. Dezember 2018)

daci7 schrieb:


> Sooo ... hier auch mal wieder eine kurze Wortmeldung von mir:
> Zur Weihnachtsfeier gabs von meiner Seite ein paar geräucherte Zander. Eher aus Verlegenheit - ich hatte nämlich keinen fetteren Fisch da (und Fisch kaufen geht gegen meine Natur)... naja, was soll ich sagen. Es war richtig geil! Das war nicht das letzte mal für mich!
> Fotolovestory, Teil 1:
> Küchenbild
> ...



Wenn es geht, bitte mal ein Bild von dem  Zander ohne haut 
Geräucherten Zander muss ich auch mal machen


----------



## sprogoe (22. Dezember 2018)

daci,
Dir noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
Abba, Kritik meinerseits zum Einlegerezept, warum zum Teufel Stinke-Lorbeer?
Reicht mir schon, daß meine Frau (hat russ. Wurzeln) an alles, abba auch alles Lorbeer macht, heute wieder in der Hühnersupe.
Ich kann den Gestank einfach nicht ab.
Nicht beleidigt sein, ist nur meine pers. Meinung, jeder nach seinem Geschmack.


----------



## Ukel (22. Dezember 2018)

Fischfrikadellen (vom Hecht), Möhren in Butter geschmort, Salzkartoffeln....war sehr lecker


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Bratkartoffeln dazu und du kannst mich dafür wecken


hanzz -----hab den wecker verpasst------alle 

abba ein Bild von pauli und mich.


----------



## Steff-Peff (22. Dezember 2018)

daci7 schrieb:


> Tellerbild


Alles Gute noch zum Geburtstag !
Aber ... wo ist das Tellerbild ? Oder habt Ihr aus dem DO gegessen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Dezember 2018)

Gestern noch drüber geschrieben, heute Flanksteak, 4 Stunden im Sous-vide und danach mit Oberhitze mit Pfefferrahmsoße und Kroketten.


----------



## hanzz (22. Dezember 2018)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Kann ich mich reinlegen.
> Gulasch mit Sauerkraut musst du mal probieren, ist nicht so bekannt, aber saulecker.
> Altes Rezept aus Ostpreussen glaube ich.


Ähnlich dem Bigos aus Polen


----------



## hanzz (22. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> hanzz -----hab den wecker verpasst------alle


Waren früh pennen
Also auch sehr früh wach. Hätt ich verpasst. 




Heut gings zum Forellenteich
Die nächsten drei Wochen könnt ich jeden Tag Forelle essen


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Waren früh pennen
> Also auch sehr früh wach. Hätt ich verpasst.
> Anhang anzeigen 317656
> 
> ...


siehst du iner Arktis nur so ein schwarzen Flummieball auf dich zurasen::::: lauf------------das ist ein eisbär.


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Dezember 2018)

Ps  hanzz

es geht um ESSEN

kommt der Testudo auch von da wech.?


----------



## daci7 (22. Dezember 2018)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Alles Gute noch zum Geburtstag !
> Aber ... wo ist das Tellerbild ? Oder habt Ihr aus dem DO gegessen


Besten Dank!
Jaaaa .. najaaa... gegen Ende des Abends schon ... 
Zu ANfang haben wir uns noch ein wenig mehr Mühe gegeben.


----------



## daci7 (22. Dezember 2018)

sprogoe schrieb:


> daci,
> Dir noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
> Abba, Kritik meinerseits zum Einlegerezept, warum zum Teufel Stinke-Lorbeer?
> Reicht mir schon, daß meine Frau (hat russ. Wurzeln) an alles, abba auch alles Lorbeer macht, heute wieder in der Hühnersupe.
> ...


Och jetz tuh ma nich so Siggi - Lorbeer passt doch auch zu fast allem!
Quatsch - ist halt Geschmack, darüber kann man bekanntlich vortrefflich streiten ohne aber auf einen Nenner zu kommen 
Danke für die Glückwünsche!


----------



## hanzz (22. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ps  hanzz
> 
> es geht um ESSEN
> 
> kommt der Testudo auch von da wech.?


Essen kocht grad
HÜHNERSUPPE 

Wir haben uns auf jeden Fall früher hier rumgetrieben


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Dezember 2018)

rumgetrieben wie ein köter.

und iner dsko.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ps  hanzz
> 
> es geht um ESSEN
> 
> kommt der Testudo auch von da wech.?



In Essen hab ich nie gewohnt, aber im Ruhrpott und um gute Diskotheken zu besuchen, ist man  schon mal etwas unterwegs.

Schlimmer als die meisten Straßenköter


----------



## Kauli11 (22. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Die nächsten drei Wochen könnt ich jeden Tag Forelle essen



Dann mach mal die Forelle in Alufolie.Forelle mit Zitronenpfeffer, Salz und Pfeffer würzen.
In die Bauchhöhle ein paar Rosmarinnadeln, drei dünne Scheiben einer Knoblauchzehe,drei Halbe Zitronenscheiben ohne Schale,Bündel glatte Petersilie und Butterflocken rein.Butterflocken auch auf die Alufolie beiderseits der Forelle zugeben, Folie schön zusammenfalten und bei 180° eine halbe Std. bei Umluft in den Backofen. Als Beilage kannst du Baguette oder Salzkartoffeln machen. Einen schönen Salat dazu und einen schönen Weisswein und alles ist gut.


----------



## Kauli11 (22. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> wie legt man Zander ein zu räuchern?



Ich lege die Zander wie die Forellen ein. Einfach Salzlake und mit Buche räuchern. Kommen immer gut an.


----------



## hanzz (22. Dezember 2018)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Dann mach mal die Forelle in Alufolie.Forelle mit Zitronenpfeffer, Salz und Pfeffer würzen.
> In die Bauchhöhle ein paar Rosmarinnadeln, drei dünne Scheiben einer Knoblauchzehe,drei Halbe Zitronenscheiben ohne Schale,Bündel glatte Petersilie und Butterflocken rein.Butterflocken auch auf die Alufolie beiderseits der Forelle zugeben, Folie schön zusammenfalten und bei 180° eine halbe Std. bei Umluft in den Backofen. Als Beilage kannst du Baguette oder Salzkartoffeln machen. Einen schönen Salat dazu und einen schönen Weisswein und alles ist gut.


Bis auf den Wein hab ich meine ersten Forellen mit 8 Jahren ziemlich genauso mit Mutti gemacht. 
Und genauso werd ich sie auch machen.


----------



## hanzz (22. Dezember 2018)

Hühnchen ist gerupft


----------



## hanzz (22. Dezember 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 317655
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr geil
Flanksteak sous vise? 
Werden die schön zart? 
Ich liebe Flankys vom Grill.


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ps  hanzz
> 
> es geht um ESSEN
> 
> kommt der Testudo auch von da wech.?


ABBA alle wollen Essen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Sehr geil
> Flanksteak sous vise?
> Werden die schön zart?
> Ich liebe Flankys vom Grill.



In der Zeit werden sie ganz ok. Es hängt stark von der Dauer ab, die es abgehangen hat. Aber es ist gut essbar, solange man schön dünne stücke quer zur Faser abschneidet.
Wir haben noch eine zweite Portion aus dem Einkauf, die werde ich deutlich länger baden schicken.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (23. Dezember 2018)

daci7 schrieb:


> Und dann hatte ich zu allem Unheil auchnoch Geburtstag und musste irgendwie eine hungrige und betrunkene Meute versorgen.
> Hat funktioniert.
> Sehet selbst.
> Fotolovestory Teil2:
> ...



Schichtfleisch mal hingelegt ?? Oder eine völlig andere Geschmacksrichtung...?
Sieht auf jeden Fall mega aus.

Und nachträglich herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Dezember 2018)

*Szegediner Gulasch, *
hab ich schon lange nicht gehabt, mhhh lecker


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Dezember 2018)

erst mal herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich an Daci.
Geräucherter Zander ist ne Wucht, ich habe bisher aber immer nur Zanderkottletts geräuchert.
Der Geschmack und die Konsistenz erinnert an geräucherten Rotbarsch.
Und Lobeer? na klar, kommt halt immer auf die Dosis an


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Dezember 2018)

Mein Snack beim Fernseher,
2 verschiedene Salami, Käse und selbst eingelegte Oliven.

Statt Popkorn oder Chips


----------



## bombe20 (23. Dezember 2018)

unser boardfleischer @Riesenangler hat mir mal geschrieben, man solle sich "suppenfleisch aus der dünnung vom jungbullen" beim fleischer bestellen. das wäre wohl das selbe stück fleisch wie das flanksteak, nur um einiges billiger.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Dezember 2018)

Ja stimmt,  findet man auch oft SB verpackt in den Supermärkten. Ordentlich pariert geht das super. Früher ohne Sous Vide, eben mit dem Steaker bearbeiten und gut.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Dezember 2018)

Das habe ich mir heute gekocht, Bratkartoffeln und Frikadellen


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Dezember 2018)

@Testudo und Bombe,
Sous Vide ist ne geile Sache, richtig angewendet kannst Du damit eine Schuhsohle zart machen


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir heute gekocht, Bratkartoffeln und Frikadellen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 317673
> Anhang anzeigen 317672


Moin Brillendorsch,
waren das frische Bratkartoffeln?

wenn ja müssen sie länger im wasser liegen um die stärke raus zu spülen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Dezember 2018)

Danke für den Rat Nobbi
gefallen sie dir nicht?
Die waren nämlich ausgesprochen knusprig und lecker, 
In Gänseschmalz gebraten mit ordentlich Speck


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2018)

Pommes kommen noch,

Hähnchen Pfanne 

hab im garten noch Salbei gefunden und Zitrone mit Olivenöl drüber.
	

		
			
		

		
	









dazu ein Eisberg mit sahne.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Dezember 2018)

Nobbi, das sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## tomxxxtom (24. Dezember 2018)

Pierogi mit Sauerkraut-Wildpilze Fühlung.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Dezember 2018)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Pierogi mit Sauerkraut-Wildpilze Fühlung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hab ich noch nie gegessen, stell ich mir aber lecker vor


----------



## Kauli11 (24. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hähnchen Pfanne



Leg noch ein paar Romarinzweige dazu.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Dezember 2018)

Der Graved Lachs!
Ich versprach ja zu berichten.
Tja, was soll ich schreiben?







Ich habe noch nie sooo guten, leckeren Graved Lachs gegessen. 
Das Rezept vom Schubeck ist einfach nur zu empfehlen


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. Dezember 2018)

Sieht gut aus, stell doch mal das Rezept, oder nen Link rein.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Dezember 2018)

werde ich tun, aber nicht mehr heute


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. Dezember 2018)

Das ?   https://www.schuhbeck.de/rezepte/gebeizter-lachs-mi-thaigewuerzen-und-limettendip/


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Dezember 2018)

nein, leider nicht
es ist aus seinem Buch "Meine Festtagsküche"


----------



## hanzz (24. Dezember 2018)

Gekocht heute nicht
Aber Raclette
Ich bin sooo vollgefressen 
Au Mann war das lecker.


----------



## ralle (24. Dezember 2018)

Vorbereitungen für Morgen laufen


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2018)

ralle schrieb:


> Vorbereitungen für Morgen laufen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


moin ralle ,
hier auch.


----------



## ralle (24. Dezember 2018)

Jepp - Rotkraut wurde heute bei uns auch schon geraspelt und vorgekocht. Die 6 kg Gans wurde angebraten, die Panna Cotta ist auch schon fertig. Diverse Schnäpse/Brände liegen kalt - Wein ist schon am atmen - was will man mehr ??


----------



## ralle (24. Dezember 2018)

Ach ja  - Kaffeetafel mit verschiedenen Torten usw. kommt im Anschluß.

Meine Frau will es so - ich kann nur zuspringen


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Dezember 2018)

Heute gab es Rundstück warm. Ich bin soo vollgefressen ,und morgen geht es weiter. War das lecker. Teller bild leider nicht mehr geschafft.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2018)




----------



## phirania (25. Dezember 2018)

Und Paulis Leckerlies leigen auch schon mit bereit.....
Nicht das sich jemand daran vergreift....
ABBA gehört ja auch mit zur Familie.


----------



## Hering 58 (25. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 317781


Oha Kuchen ist auch Lecker.


----------



## Zander Jonny (25. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 317781



Bienenstich, den haben wir früher nach eins zwei Tüten Blech weise geschluckt.
Meine Oma hat immer direkt 12 Bleche Kuchen gemacht wenn Die ganze Verwandtschaft da war. Wir haben gekifft und geschmatzt geile Zeit


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. Dezember 2018)

Geile Oma ....


----------



## Zander Jonny (25. Dezember 2018)

Jo, gekifft hat sie nicht aber geil gebacken. Mein Bruder mein Cousin und ich haben uns den leckeren Kuchen und leckeres Gras schmecken lassen


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Dezember 2018)

*Schubecks Graved Lachs*

400 g Lachsfilet mit Haut
Schale einer halben Orange und einer halben Zitrone
2 Bund Dill, 1 Bund Petersilie
1 TL gelbe Senf und Korianderkörner (leicht zerdrückt)
1 TL schwarzer Pfeffer (grob zerkleinert)
30 g Meersalz, 15 g Zucker, 2 EL Olivenöl.

Zitronen und Orangenschale in dünne Streifen schneiden.
Dill u. Petersilie waschen, abschütteln und samt Stielen klein hacken.
Gewürze und Kräuter mit dem Olivenöl zu einer Trockenmarinade mischen.
Lachsfilet waschen, trocken tupfen und evtl. Gräten ziehen.
Die Fleischseite vom Lachs mit der Marinade bedecken und in einen ausreichend großen Vakumierbeutel geben,
vakumieren und 3-4 Tage im Kühlschrank durchziehen lassen.

Danach den Fisch aus den Beutel nehmen, die Marinade entfernen und den Fisch mit Küchenpapier trocken tupfen.

Dazu eine Honig-Senf-Dillsoße
150g Creme fresh
1,5 TL Honig
1,5 TL scharfer Senf
1 gehäufter EL gehackter Dill
etwas Zalz und etwas Chilli
alles gut verrühren und kalt stellen.

Guten Appetit

Ps.: wer keinen Vakumierer hat, kann den Lachs auch stramm in Frischhaltefolie wickeln,
in eine Auflaufform legen und beschweren, sowie mehrfach wenden.


----------



## Hering 58 (25. Dezember 2018)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Bienenstich, den haben wir früher nach eins zwei Tüten Blech weise geschluckt.
> Meine Oma hat immer direkt 12 Bleche Kuchen gemacht wenn Die ganze Verwandtschaft da war. Wir haben gekifft und geschmatzt geile Zeit


Oma ist doch die Beste.


----------



## Hering 58 (25. Dezember 2018)

Heute gibt es Pute mit Rotkohl.


----------



## Hering 58 (25. Dezember 2018)

So gleich geht es wieder los,erst Kaffee und Kuchen und heute Abend der Vogel.


----------



## Steff-Peff (25. Dezember 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> *Schubecks Graved Lachs*



Danke !


----------



## Zander Jonny (25. Dezember 2018)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Oma ist doch die Beste.



Definitiv


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Dezember 2018)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Danke !



gerne doch, hab es ja versprochen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2018)

ABBA Heute mal wieder Kochen ---------mit meiner neuen Kochschürze))

Entenbrust.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ABBA Heute mal wieder Kochen ---------mit meiner neuen Kochschürze))
> 
> Entenbrust.
> 
> ...


mein Tellerbild dazu.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Dezember 2018)

Gänsebrust, mit Knödel und Rotkraut.

Zubereitung der Gans wieder im Sous vide mit 5 Stunden bei 80°C, danach unter der Oberhitze.


----------



## hanzz (25. Dezember 2018)

Heute war ich mit Frauchen alleine.
Da gab's was vom Italiener. Salat dazu selber gemacht.
Und nu schlummert noch was im Ofen 
Mit Walnüssen, Mandeln und Marzipan. 
Den letzten Bratapfel hab ich vor mehr als 30 Jahren gegessen.


----------



## hanzz (25. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Hering 58 (25. Dezember 2018)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Heute gibt es Pute mit Rotkohl.


So der Vogel ist fertig.


----------



## Hering 58 (25. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt sind wir mit dem Essen fertig.


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Dezember 2018)

Nach dem der Putter verdaut ist.Sind heute Eingeladen und es gibt Grünkohl ,Kassler und Kochwurst.Lecker


----------



## hanzz (26. Dezember 2018)

Heut bei Eltern noch mal geschlemmt
Frauchen hat die Vorspeise gemacht Salat mit Datteln und Ziegenkäsetalern im Speckmantel
Hauptspeise war mein Ding
Entenkeulen mit Rosmarin Kartoffelspalten und Rotkohl
Mein Vater hat ne Mousse au Chocolate mit Mango Creme rausgehauen
Mutti konnte heut mal ruhen und hat den Wein eingeschenkt


----------



## Kauli11 (26. Dezember 2018)

Nach drei Tagen Fleischgenuss heute mal ein paar Reservisten zum Baden aktiviert.
Jetzt müssen sie noch fünf Tage durchziehen und dann dürfen sie auf den Tisch.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2018)

Heute von jamie Oliver der  warmer rucolasalat.

nartürlich büschen aufgehübscht...………….mein mercedes-Stern

ein zacken steht noch oben (das ist für die luft) hab ente mit drin.
die anderen zwei stehen nach unten (einer für wasser der andere für land)

also ist da auch noch schwein und fisch mit drin)))))


----------



## Kauli11 (27. Dezember 2018)

Ganz schön fischige Schweinerei, Nobbi, ABBA Legger.


----------



## Kochtopf (27. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> mein Tellerbild dazu.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 317880


Kein Grünkohl? Ich traurig


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Dezember 2018)

Ich hoffe ihr kocht mehr, als ihr hier zeigt.

Ich habe ein Stück Schmorbraten ganz hemmungslos über 14 Stunden auf Temperatur gebracht und es dann nur kurz angebraten. Dazu eine Pfifferlingrahmsoße und Röstiecken.


----------



## hanzz (29. Dezember 2018)

Sehr gut
Gestern
Hänchenbrust mit Zucchini Paprika Champignons und Lauchzwiebeln





Heute Bolo mit Salat


----------



## Wurmbaader (29. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Zusammen, 
bin neu hier und fang mal an.Heute abend gab's:
Burger mit Cheddar, Speck und Ruccola vom Grill. Dazu Salat und Rotwein.
Grüße und allerseits guten Hunger.
Ingo


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Dezember 2018)

Wurmbaader schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> bin neu hier und fang mal an.Heute abend gab's:
> Burger mit Cheddar, Speck und Ruccola vom Grill. Dazu Salat und Rotwein.
> Grüße und allerseits guten Hunger.
> ...


das will ich jetzt auch Ingo

)))


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Dezember 2018)

Manohmann, sind wir doch alle eine verfressene Bande


----------



## Silverfish1 (30. Dezember 2018)

Bei mir gab es gegrillten selbst gefangen Amberjack auf Grillgemüse und Weißwein-Safran-Schaum


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Dezember 2018)

Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es gegrillten selbst gefangen Amberjack auf Grillgemüse und Weißwein-Safran-Schaum



mhh, sieht richtig lecker aus


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Dezember 2018)

diese Steaks hab ich im Bauernladen entdeckt, die mussten einfach mit.

gibt es heute mittag, mal schauen, was ich dazu esse


----------



## Wurmbaader (30. Dezember 2018)

Die Steaks sehen super aus.
Der Fisch auch.
Und ja ich glaub auch wir sind Verfressen.


----------



## hanzz (30. Dezember 2018)

Schön marmoriert. Feine Teile. Sabber


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. Dezember 2018)

Für ein Steak bin ich immer zu haben, leider gelingen die bei mir nicht immer so perfekt wie ich die gerne haben will...
"Abba ich sehe die schon lecker und fertig auf meinen Teller, hmmmmmmmmm....  "


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Dezember 2018)

Ich hatte noch von dem selbstgebeizten Lachs, den hab ich gestern gegessen


----------



## Kochtopf (30. Dezember 2018)

Das erste Mal im neuen Heim kochen (Also zumindest für mich) - aufgrund des improvisatorischen Charakters unseres Lebens auf der Baustelle eine Spinat Lachs Lasagne mit einer geschummelten Speisestärkebechamel


----------



## u-see fischer (30. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Heute war ich mit Frauchen alleine.
> Da gab's was vom Italiener. Salat dazu selber gemacht.
> Und nu schlummert noch was im Ofen
> Mit Walnüssen, Mandeln und Marzipan.
> Den letzten Bratapfel hab ich vor mehr als 30 Jahren gegessen.



Da wir einen Garten mit Boskop-Apfelbaum haben, fallen auch immer sehr viele Äpfel an. Bratapfel machen wir daher in der Advendszeit häufiger.
Da die Äpfel an einem ungespritzen Baum auch schon mal Wurmstichig sind, bevorzugen wir dafür das Rezept für "Finnischen Bratapfel". Auf das Rezept bin ich mal im TV aufmerksam geworden, war bei Galileo der Gewinner im Bratapfelwettstreit. Inzwischen verfeinern wir das Rezept auch mal mit Marzipan oder Wallnüsse oder auch mal einen Schuss Amaretto.


----------



## Hering 58 (30. Dezember 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> diese Steaks hab ich im Bauernladen entdeckt, die mussten einfach mit.
> 
> gibt es heute mittag, mal schauen, was ich dazu esse
> 
> ...


Wenn das nicht Lecker wird.


----------



## jobo61 (30. Dezember 2018)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> diese Steaks hab ich im Bauernladen entdeckt, die mussten einfach mit.
> 
> gibt es heute mittag, mal schauen, was ich dazu esse
> 
> ...


----------



## jobo61 (30. Dezember 2018)

Dass sind ja mal geile Lappen, daran würde ich auch mal nagen


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Dezember 2018)

mhh,  die Dinger haben so geschmeckt, wie sie aussahen

Ein paar Pilze mit Speck dazu, etwas Kräuterbutter......... fertig und pappsatt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. Dezember 2018)

Erst diese hammer Steaks und jetzt komm ich mit Kartoffelpü und Hackflleischstippe.


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Dezember 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 318062
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und 

ich die letzten tage , taue das ganze reste-essen auf ---------------------vom einem Jahr.
schameckt fast wie ein kleiner Rückblick 2018)))))

und die Tupperboxen werden mal wieder mehr im Schrank.

heute abba auch mal das erstemal gemacht , hab ich Garnelen mal in Bacon gewickelt.

dat lecker.


----------



## Kochtopf (30. Dezember 2018)

Low carb Surf and turf - also auch noch gut für die schlanke Linie!


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Dezember 2018)

Nobbi, das ist ne Wucht


----------



## Ukel (31. Dezember 2018)

Gute Idee, Nobbi, heute Abend beim Racklett werden meine nackichten Garnelen abba auch mal einen Speckmantel angezogen bekommen


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Wurmbaader (31. Dezember 2018)

Ein gutes neues Jahr 
an alle verfressen AB'ler


----------



## ralle (31. Dezember 2018)

So nun platze ich gleich - 2 Verdauer wurden eingestreut !


----------



## Kochtopf (31. Dezember 2018)

Das sind mal ordentliche Fleischstücke! Schmatz


----------



## hanzz (31. Dezember 2018)

Wir hatten grad Rotbarsch, Garnelen, Kartoffelgratin und Salat. War zu schnell weg für Tellerbild 
Aber lecker. 
Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch. 
Weiß nicht wie lang ich heut schaff 
Heut und morgen arbeiten 
4:30 geht der Wecker


----------



## Kauli11 (31. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Heut und morgen arbeiten
> 4:30 geht der Wecker



Armer Mann, aber ohne Moos nix los.
Habe ich zum Glück schon hinter mir.


----------



## Kochtopf (31. Dezember 2018)

Musste durchmachen hanzz. Wenn dein Arbeitgeber dich dann nicht heim schickt nimmt er seine Fürsorgepflicht nicht ernst


----------



## hanzz (31. Dezember 2018)

Der ist ja gar nicht da. Morgen bin ich dessen Vertretung. Könnt mich dann nur selber heim schicken.
Aber geht leider nicht.


----------



## Seifert (1. Januar 2019)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Armer Mann, aber ohne Moos nix los.
> Habe ich zum Glück schon hinter mir.


Mir fiel nach Beginn meines Rentnerdaseins folgendes ein:
"Wenn ich früher gewusst hätte,wie schön es ohne Arbeit ist -ich hätt's nie angefangen"
Da war bloß das Problem mit dem "Kleingeld" dazwischen.
Positives Restjahr wünsch ich noch


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Januar 2019)

ralle schrieb:


> So nun platze ich gleich - 2 Verdauer wurden eingestreut !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hast Du aber mal wieder ordentliches Fleisch ausgesucht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Januar 2019)

Irgendwie reste-essen.

war noch alles im haus!

Die weiße Haut der Entenbrust rautenförmig einschneiden. Von beiden Seiten mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen. Eine Pfanne ohne Fett bei mittlerer Hitze heiß werden lassen. Die Entenbrust mit der Hautseite nach unten in die Pfanne legen, bei kleiner bis mittlerer Hitze etwa 15 Minuten braten. Fleisch wenden und weitere 5 Minuten braten.
Essig, Öl und 1 EL vom ausgetretenen Entenfett verrühren. Marinade mit Salz, Pfeffer und Zucker würzen. Die Kirschtomaten halbieren, den Parmesan mit dem Sparschäler in feine Scheiben hobeln.
Die noch warme Entenbrust schräg in dünne Scheiben schneiden. Rucola und Tomaten auf Tellern verteilen und das Fleisch darauf anrichten. Mit Parmesan bestreuen. Marinade kurz vor dem Servieren darüber träufeln.









hab da bei der Marinade noch Honig mit drin und Pinienkerne angeröstet.

lg nobbi        2019


----------



## ralle (2. Januar 2019)

Das sieht ja echt lecker aus !!


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Januar 2019)

Da krieg ich doch gleich wieder Hunger.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Januar 2019)

Sieht legga aus... Könnte mir sofort auch welche verputzen, am liebsten zwei und jetzt ...


----------



## Pokolyt (2. Januar 2019)

Hecht, selbst gefangen und verarbeitet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Januar 2019)

Lecker und satt

Butterreis, Paprikagemüse und gebratene Hähnchenbrust


----------



## hanzz (5. Januar 2019)

Winter ist einfach Eintopfzeit
Schnibbelbohnen


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Januar 2019)

Oha sieht das gut aus.Da bekomme ich doch wieder Kohldampf.


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Januar 2019)

Mein Abendbrot:Hering in Tomatensoße


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Januar 2019)

Und das ist Nachtisch.Schade das Bild wird nicht hochgeladen.Es sind Weintrauben


----------



## hanzz (5. Januar 2019)

Mein Nachtisch war ein Jägermeister


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Januar 2019)

Hätte ich auch nicht nein gesagt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Januar 2019)

Dieser Tage hatte ich im angrenzendem Frankreich zu tun und habe dort im Cora-Markt wirklich frische Heringe entdeckt.
mehliert, in Butter gebraten mit etwas französischem Weißbrot.
ein Genuss.
Gab es gestern Nachmittag


----------



## Papamopps (6. Januar 2019)

Erster Versuch...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Januar 2019)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Erster Versuch...
> Anhang anzeigen 318324
> Anhang anzeigen 318325



Nur für Papa oder essen deine beiden Jungs auch Fisch ???


----------



## Papamopps (6. Januar 2019)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Nur für Papa oder essen deine beiden Jungs auch Fisch ???



Sie probieren immer.
Mein großer meinte Hecht schmeckt besser. 
Der kleine mag lieber Fischstäbchen  

Habe ihnen immer gesagt, wenn wir angeln, dann nur um auch zu essen


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Januar 2019)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Erster Versuch...
> Anhang anzeigen 318324
> Anhang anzeigen 318325



Und, wie hat es geschmeckt?


----------



## Papamopps (6. Januar 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Und, wie hat es geschmeckt?



Also Fischfilet, Ei, Weißbrot...dann musste ich noch Paniermehr mit reinmachen, da noch sehr flüssig...pürriert und in Ei und Paniermehl wälzen

Schmeckt dann halt wenig nach Fisch. 

Also nächste mal bitte mehr Fisch ....am besten fangen


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Januar 2019)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Also Fischfilet, Ei, Weißbrot...dann musste ich noch Paniermehr mit reinmachen, da noch sehr flüssig...pürriert und in Ei und Paniermehl wälzen
> 
> Schmeckt dann halt wenig nach Fisch.
> 
> Also nächste mal bitte mehr Fisch ....am besten fangen



Mach noch  klein gehackte, angeröstete Zwiebeln und Petersilie mit rein und nehm so wenig Paniermehl wie nur möglich


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Januar 2019)

im Cora-Laden in Frankreich kaufte ich außer den Heringen auch 2 Seezungen.

Dazu Spagetti al olio, Mann war das lecker


----------



## Hering 58 (6. Januar 2019)

Was für Leckere Fisch Gerichte einfach nur Klasse.


----------



## heinzi (7. Januar 2019)

Boah Brillendorsch, was für tolle Bilder stellst du da ein? Da könnte selbst ich als fastnichtfischesser sehr schwach werden. Klasse gemacht.


----------



## hanzz (8. Januar 2019)

Edit
Doofes Thema für den Thread 

Bezog sich auf das Durchgewischte. 
Nicht auf den vorherigen Beitrag.


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. Januar 2019)

Stimmt - empfinden auch andere so!

Drum hab ich auf Wunsch mal etwas feucht durchgewischt.... bzw entriberysiert


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. Januar 2019)

Fritierte Nudeln mit Gemüse und Hähnchenbrust. Ich bin pappsatt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Januar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 318449
> Anhang anzeigen 318449
> 
> Fritierte Nudeln mit Gemüse und Hähnchenbrust. Ich bin pappsatt.



und sieht super lecker aus


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Januar 2019)

nachdem jetzt ein bisschen Winter eingezogen ist,
Grillhaxe mit Sauerkraut und Kartoffelpü, bin auch pappsatt


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Januar 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> nachdem jetzt ein bisschen Winter eingezogen ist,
> Grillhaxe mit Sauerkraut und Kartoffelpü, bin auch pappsatt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 318469


Oha ist das Lecker.Muss ich auch mal wieder Essen.


----------



## sprogoe (10. Januar 2019)

Tellerbild nur mit der Haxe hätte gereicht.
Sie sieht zum Anbeißen aus.


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Januar 2019)

Frühstück,
Prsut (istrischer Rohschinken) auf Roggenbrot mit Spiegeleiern


----------



## reticulatus (14. Januar 2019)

Hi Leute,

gestern gabs Putenrollbraten und Hackbraten mit Nudeln, Buttergemüse (war noch nicht auf dem Teller) und Rahmsoße.





Am Samstag mal wieder Burger.






Bohneneintopf war auch mal wieder dabei auf dem Speiseplan.





Tja, ansonsten gab es zwischen Sylvester und jetzt ein paarmal eine zünftige Brotzeit mit allem Drum und Dran, diverse Fleisch und Fischgerichte, wo ich aber vergessen habe diese zu Fotografieren.

Naja, heute dann den Rest vom Puten-und Hackbraten, mal sehen was es dann morgen geben wird, Frikadellen mit Bratkartoffeln oder Stampf, oder doch was anderes, mal sehen!


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Januar 2019)

reticulatus schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> gestern gabs Putenrollbraten und Hackbraten mit Nudeln, Buttergemüse (war noch nicht auf dem Teller) und Rahmsoße.
> Anhang anzeigen 318589
> ...




Lauter lecker Sachen


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Januar 2019)

Lecker Wurstsalat mit Rosmarinkartoffeln, mhhhh


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Januar 2019)

reticulatus schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kauli11 (14. Januar 2019)

@ Brillendorsch, welche Zutaten kommen bei dir in den Wurstsalat? Sieht gut aus.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (15. Januar 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Lecker Wurstsalat mit Rosmarinkartoffeln, mhhhh
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 318658



ja, Dein Wurstsalat sieht echt mega aus...
... verrätst Du das Rezept ??

nächtlich hungrige Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Januar 2019)

Alles leckere Sachen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Januar 2019)

Gerne komme ich dem Wunsch nach, das Rezept für den Wurstsalat zu teilen.
Wurstreste in kleine Streifen schneiden.
1 rote Zwiebel in feine Ringe schneiden.
2-3 Frühlingszwiebeln klein schneiden
1 mittlere Koblauchzehe sehr fein gehackt
1 halbes Glas Cornichons würfeln
2 hart gekochte Eier würfeln.
1 Esslöffel scharfer Senf
Klein gehackte Petersilie
Essig (Mazetti Condimento)
Alles gut mischen und mit Salz, Pfeffer etwas Gurkensaft und einem halben Teelöffel Zucker abschmecken.

Dazu passen Bratkartoffeln oder Rosmarinkartoffeln.


----------



## daci7 (15. Januar 2019)

Heute mal wieder was aus meiner Küche:
Gebratenes Zanderfilet mit diversen Gemüsen und Kokos-Curry-Soße ... sehr geil!
Einmal in der Entstehung




Und einmal auf dem Teller


----------



## Kauli11 (15. Januar 2019)

@ Brillendorsch,
    danke für das Rezept.


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Januar 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Gerne komme ich dem Wunsch nach, das Rezept für den Wurstsalat zu teilen.
> Wurstreste in kleine Streifen schneiden.
> 1 rote Zwiebel in feine Ringe schneiden.
> 2-3 Frühlingszwiebeln klein schneiden
> ...


Super Rezept.Wann soll ich zum Essen kommen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Januar 2019)

@Daci, das sieht mal wieder richtig lecker aus


----------



## Xianeli (18. Januar 2019)

Zugegeben es sieht gerade alles andere als lecker aus aber ich verspreche das daraus gleich die leckersten Pizzabrötchen entstehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Januar 2019)

Pizzabrötchen? 

Ok, Mehl, Hefe, Prise Salz, Wasser, Prise Zucker und was köchelt da in deiner Pfanne? Bin gespannt.


----------



## Xianeli (18. Januar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Pizzabrötchen?
> 
> Ok, Mehl, Hefe, Prise Salz, Wasser, Prise Zucker und was köchelt da in deiner Pfanne? Bin gespannt.




Das ist ganz leicht zu beantworten, Kochschinken und Salami im Verhältnis 1:1 ( vorher angebraten ), Paprika / Peperoni Brunch und Schmelzkäsezubereitung ( Sahne) im Verhältnis 1:1 und nach belieben angebratene Zwiebeln.

Das ganze, nach dem anbraten zusammen mit dem Brunch und der Schmelzkäsezubereitung, kurz köcheln lassen.

Auf halbe Rohlinge verteilen oder halbierte aufbackbrötchen damit bestreichen. Je kälter es wird desto besser lässt es sich verteilen weil es härter wird.

Mit angebratenem Hackfleisch und Pilzen ebfalls sehr lecker. Hier wird sich um die Brötchen geprügelt wenn die auf den Tisch kommen. Ein verbrannter Gaumen gehört dazu... sonst bekommt man nämlich keines ^^

Durch die Zutaten ist alles perfekt gewürzt


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Januar 2019)

Xianeli schrieb:


> Zugegeben es sieht gerade alles andere als lecker aus aber ich verspreche das daraus gleich die leckersten Pizzabrötchen entstehen.
> Anhang anzeigen 318873


Und wo ist das Teller Bild?


----------



## Xianeli (18. Januar 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Teller Bild?




Sollte es eigentlich geben aber hab nichtmal selbst eins abbekommen  wurden gemopst für die Teamsitzung meiner Frau 

Hatte eigentlich für heute Abend vorbereitet... naja so gab es seit langem wieder ne knusprige Ente vom Chinesen


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Januar 2019)

Xianeli schrieb:


> Sollte es eigentlich geben aber hab nichtmal selbst eins abbekommen  wurden gemopst für die Teamsitzung meiner Frau
> 
> Hatte eigentlich für heute Abend vorbereitet... naja so gab es seit langem wieder ne knusprige Ente vom Chinesen


Ist ja auch richtig Lecker.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Januar 2019)

Es war einmal 2018
Birnen, Bohnen und Speck

Heute noch Reste-essen ausen TK

Neue Kartoffeln dazu, der Schmack wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Januar 2019)

Birnen, Bohnen und Speck muss ich auch mal wieder Essen.


----------



## sprogoe (18. Januar 2019)

Getreu dem Motto...jedes Böhnchen gibt ein Tönchen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Januar 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Birnen, Bohnen und Speck muss ich auch mal wieder Essen.


im Herbst kommen die kleinen Kochbirnen und Bohnen.


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Januar 2019)

Und jede Erbse einen Knall.


----------



## sprogoe (18. Januar 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Und jede Erbse einen Knall.


aaah, deshalb nennt mancher Mann seine Frau "mein zuckersüßes Erbschen".


----------



## hanzz (18. Januar 2019)

Erbsen, Bohnen, Linsen, hat der Arxxx zu grinsen


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Januar 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Erbsen, Bohnen, Linsen, hat der Arxxx zu grinsen


Das haben wir uns nur verkniffen.


----------



## hanzz (18. Januar 2019)

Einer muss es ja sagen 
Kann mir so schlecht was verkneifen


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Januar 2019)

Ich weiß,ist dir auch zu gönnen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Januar 2019)

Ich komme nach -----------erster Stopp nach Essen , Ende März (ca 23-24.3)

Pauli möchte mit Marley Leckerlis essen ))
wir können ja im Wohnmobile eine Dose aufmachen :-((((

@hanzz……………… wohnt der frank weit wech von essen?


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Januar 2019)

Willst du Urlaub machen


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Januar 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Willst du Urlaub machen


pauli burzzelt wird 2
und Frauchen 
2x30

ab in süden-----lecker essen

Provence-Alpes-Côte d’Azur


----------



## hanzz (18. Januar 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich komme nach -----------erster Stopp nach Essen , Ende März (ca 23-24.3)
> 
> Pauli möchte mit Marley Leckerlis essen ))
> wir können ja im Wohnmobile eine Dose aufmachen :-((((
> ...


Marley würde sich riesig freuen.
Und ich erst mal. ￼￼￼ 
Schmeißen wir lieber n Grill an. 

Frank hat mal in der Nähe gewohnt. Eine Stadt weiter.
Aber ich meine er wohnt jetzt eher im Norden weit oben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Januar 2019)

Moin Nobbi, bei Stralsund.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Januar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Moin Nobbi, bei Stralsund.


Moin Moin,
das Wohnmobil fahrt Richtung Süden aber das zweite in osten zum lecker essen ,zu Dir.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Januar 2019)

Das wird eine schöne Sache, da suchen wir uns einen schönen Fleck, wo ihr mit dem Wohnmobil stehen könnt und wir mit dem Bulli.

Und mit etwas Glück, fangen wir auch noch ein wenig Fisch.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Januar 2019)

Nobbi, hast Du eine 1000-Liter Truhe?


----------



## Fruehling (19. Januar 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Nobbi, hast Du eine 1000-Liter Truhe?


----------



## ralle (19. Januar 2019)

Der Tafelspitz für morgen Mittag wird vorbereitet.


----------



## hanzz (19. Januar 2019)

ralle schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 318921
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eins meiner Leibgerichte 
Mit Meerrettich Sauce ?


----------



## ralle (19. Januar 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Eins meiner Leibgerichte
> Mit Meerrettich Sauce ?


Aber sicher - und dazu Klöße !!


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Januar 2019)

Ralle, ne klasse Idee, Tafelspitz hab ich schon lange nicht gehabt.


----------



## Mikesch (19. Januar 2019)

ralle schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 318922
> 
> Aber sicher - und dazu Klöße !!


Geht gar nicht! > Salzkartoffeln, keine Teigklumpen.


----------



## Hering 58 (19. Januar 2019)

ralle schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 318922
> 
> Aber sicher - und dazu Klöße !!


Und eine super Küche?


----------



## ralle (19. Januar 2019)

mikesch schrieb:


> Geht gar nicht! > Salzkartoffeln, keine Teigklumpen.



Jepp - aber da muß ich mich meiner Frau fügen - Sie möchte Klöße !


----------



## hanzz (20. Januar 2019)

Bin eigentlich auch n Knödel Typ , aber zu Tafelspitz Kartoffeln


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (20. Januar 2019)

ralle schrieb:


> Jepp - aber da muß ich mich meiner Frau fügen - Sie möchte Klöße !


mach einfach beides, funktioniert bei uns ganz gut.


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Januar 2019)

Weil Weihnachten ja schon soo lange her ist, gab es gestern eine knusprig gebratene Ente,
 dazu Orangensoße, Salzkartoffeln und Rotkohl


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Januar 2019)

a proopoo Rotkohl hab ich ja auch noch Heute vom 1.Weihnachtstag--ein Rest))))

ABBA dann Ende mit Reste 2018------------------------(gestern war sogar noch im tk hackbraten drin.)

Tellerbild kommt noch!


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Januar 2019)

OK- Rotkohl ist auch bei mir aus der Truhe,
der schmeckt gewärmt erst richtig gut.


----------



## Hering 58 (20. Januar 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Weil Weihnachten ja schon soo lange her ist, gab es gestern eine knusprig gebratene Ente,
> dazu Orangensoße, Salzkartoffeln und Rotkohl
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 318936


Ist die Lecker.Da brauchst du kein Rotkohl, die kannst so wegputzen.


----------



## bombe20 (20. Januar 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ab in süden-----lecker essen
> Provence-Alpes-Côte d’Azur


ich wünsche einen erholsamen urlaub und eine angenehme fahrt.

hier ist die essensschlacht gerade vorbei. es gab gulasch mit klößen.


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Januar 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> pauli burzzelt wird 2
> und Frauchen
> 2x30
> 
> ...


Glückwunsch nachträglich und deiner Frau Willkommen im Club.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Januar 2019)

Bei dem Wetter sind wir Ready to go----------------Grünkohl.





da kommt ja auch noch büschen was mit rein.





und auch die Schlachterplatte-------------Schweinebacke,Speck,Kassler,Mettenden.






jetzt mal wieder ein klein Mecker von Euch einmal im Jahr---)))-----------unsere Kartoffeln im Glas.

Die werden trocken iner Bratpfanne mit Zucker und zum Schluss mit Paniermehl bestäubt.








lg nobbi


----------



## phirania (25. Januar 2019)

Lecker  Lecker


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Januar 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Lecker  Lecker


Tellerbild


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Januar 2019)

Das ist genau das richtige für das Wetter, lecker Nobbi


----------



## Hering 58 (25. Januar 2019)

Sieht super Lecker aus Nobbi. Heute ohne Mecker von mir.


----------



## Silverfish1 (26. Januar 2019)

Home Made Sushi


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Januar 2019)

soooo viele ---------------hab noch nie ein Sushi gegessen.

ein Daumen nach oben.


----------



## vollek (26. Januar 2019)

Und ich mach gerade FdH.


----------



## Kochtopf (26. Januar 2019)

Friss die Haxn?


----------



## Kochtopf (26. Januar 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> soooo viele ---------------hab noch nie ein Sushi gegessen.
> 
> ein Daumen nach oben.


Ich empfehle dir einen guten Sushiladen ausfindig zu machen (inet hilft) und es einfach mal zu probieren. Um dich zu zitieren: ein lecker!


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2019)

Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Home Made Sushi


Das sieht ja super lecker aus, professionell sieht das aus


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Januar 2019)

Heute gab es Senfeier, ABBA Teller Bild Vergessen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte heute Schweinsfilet Medallions  mit Rattadingsbums


----------



## ollidi (27. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte mal wieder Hunger auf Rippchen, welche ich aber in Ermangelung des eingemotteten Grills im Backofen gemacht habe.
Das Abziehen der Haut auf der Unterseite ist immer die schlimmste Arbeit...
Die Vorbereitungen wurden natürlich schon gestern gemacht.





Danach wurden sie mit selbstgemachtem Magic Dust liebevoll massiert. Bei mir in den Magic Dust kommt immer noch etwas von Carolina Reaper Pulver rein, damit es den richtigen Bums hat. 





Anschliessend wurden sie in einen Hauch von Nichts aus Latex ääähhh.... Gefriertüte gekleidet und über Nacht zum Schläfchen in den Kühlschrank gebettet.





Gut ausgeschlafen und frisch entkleidet sahen sie dann heute so aus.





Danach bei Umluft und 110 Grad für 2 Stunden in den kuschelig aufgewärmten Backofen. 
Zuerst mit der Unterseite nach oben und dann wurden sie einmal gewendet.





Nach den 2 Stunden waren sie Butterzart und mir hat einzig ein Bierchen dazu gereicht.


----------



## phirania (27. Januar 2019)

Sieht das lecker aus..............


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Januar 2019)

Da krieg ich doch wieder Kohldampf


----------



## Wurmbaader (27. Januar 2019)

Samstag Abend Paella mit Freunden


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2019)

Mensch ollidi,
das ist jetzt aber mal ein richtiges Männeressen
und dazu wirklich nur *ein *Bier ?


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2019)

@Wurmbader, Deine Paella sieht auch klasse aus


----------



## ollidi (28. Januar 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wirklich nur *ein *Bier ?


Na ja... Es war schon *ein *grosses Bier.


----------



## Hering 58 (28. Januar 2019)

ollidi schrieb:


> Na ja... Es war schon *ein *grosses Bier.


Aber nur eins,oder?


----------



## ollidi (28. Januar 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Aber nur eins,oder


Klar nur eins.  Ich brauchte ja noch Platz für ein verdauungsförderndes schottisches Lebenswasser.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Januar 2019)

gefüllte Paprika mit Ziegenkäse
mit dem Rest Hackfleisch ne dicke Soße gemacht.
in eine Auflaufform gegeben, die Paprika darauf und ab in den Ofen.
Dazu Kartoffelstampf,.
Ein Gedicht


----------



## Kochtopf (30. Januar 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> gefüllte Paprika mit Ziegenkäse
> mit dem Rest *Kackfleisch* ne dicke Soße gemacht.
> in eine Auflaufform gegeben, die Paprika darauf und ab in den Ofen.
> Dazu Kartoffelstampf,.
> ...


Wo hast du das Kackfleisch her und von welchem Tier stammte es ursprünglich?


----------



## phirania (30. Januar 2019)

Na ja sieht trotzdem Lecker aus....


----------



## Kochtopf (30. Januar 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Na ja sieht trotzdem Lecker aus....


Wie selbstgemacht


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Januar 2019)

Muahhh, 
Trotz Schreibfehler war es köstlich,
Danke Kochtopf, dass Du mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hast.

Es war natürlich Hackfleisch vom Rind


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Januar 2019)

verdammte Kacke aber auch


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. Januar 2019)

Da mich ein Männerschnupfen seit dem letzten Samstag fest im Griff hat, hat mein liebes Frauchen gestern Kürbiscremesuppe gezaubert. Bei uns kommt auch immer Chili und Ingwer reinkommt, daher hat sie schön von innen gewärmt


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Januar 2019)

na denn gute Besserung Steff.
Die Suppe sieht gut aus


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. Januar 2019)

Danke, wird langsam besser. Schon ungewohnt, wenn es keine Medikamente gibt :-(


----------



## geomujo (2. Februar 2019)

Havelzander-Filet mit Maccheroni al ferretto und Pilz-Kartoffel-Bohnen-Mischpfanne. Gebraten mit dünner Mehlschicht, Rosmarin und Olivenöl.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2019)

geomujo schrieb:


> Havelzander-Filet mit Maccheroni al ferretto und Pilz-Kartoffel-Bohnen-Mischpfanne. Gebraten mit dünner Mehlschicht, Rosmarin und Olivenöl.
> Anhang anzeigen 319623


na das sieht ja mal lecker aus


----------



## Skott (2. Februar 2019)

ollidi schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal wieder Hunger auf Rippchen, welche ich aber in Ermangelung des eingemotteten Grills im Backofen gemacht habe.
> Das Abziehen der Haut auf der Unterseite ist immer die schlimmste Arbeit...
> Die Vorbereitungen wurden natürlich schon gestern gemacht.
> 
> ...



Danke für das tolle Rezept, ollidi!

Habe ich heute nachgekocht und hat wunderbar geklappt und noch besser geschmeckt!
Ergänzt habe ich die Rippchen mit einem Wintersalat (Chicoree, Mandarine, Apfel, Rosinen, Radieschen, Zitronensaft, Pfeffer und Walnussöl), sowie einer Marinade aus Rapsöl, Zitronensaft, 2 gepresste Knobizehen, Salz und gehackter glatter Petersilie...











Ich habe auch ein paar Bierchen in der Vorbereitung und beim Essen genossen und unterstütze die Verdauung jetzt mit einem schottischen Lebenswasser...


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (2. Februar 2019)

Bei uns gab es heute "Reste" aus der Weihnachtszeit, Ente aus TK, musste weg, brauchen Platz für Neues.





	

		
			
		

		
	
Dazu einen Haberschlachter Heuchelberg, Trollinger mit Lemberger aus 2015.

Es hat gemundet


----------



## ralle (3. Februar 2019)

M
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 al Kochschinken selber gemacht - nach 4Tagen in der Lake jetzt mit Sous-vide gegart. Nun muß er noch einen Tag abkühlen, und dann ist Anschnitt!


----------



## ollidi (3. Februar 2019)

Skott schrieb:


> Habe ich heute nachgekocht und hat wunderbar geklappt und noch besser geschmeckt!


Das freut mich. 
Und Deine Erweiterung werde ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal ausprobieren. Sieht wirklich lecker aus.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2019)

Senfeier


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Februar 2019)

Oha ist das Lecker.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Februar 2019)

mhhh, Senfeier


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Februar 2019)

Gestern noch Schweine geschnetzeltes-------------" *Gyros-Art*"






Aber heute ein ----------------Kohleintopf Hackfleisch






Tellerbild ein Lecker


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Februar 2019)

Nobbi, der Eintopf gefällt mir, möchte ich jetzt auch


----------



## Wurmbaader (8. Februar 2019)

Eintopf im Winter ist immer Top!


----------



## Hering 58 (8. Februar 2019)

ralle schrieb:


> M
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und wie ist es geworden?Hast du schon Probiert?


----------



## ralle (8. Februar 2019)

Ist gelungen - meine Frau sagt es wäre etwas zu salzig - aber für mich ist das Top !


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Februar 2019)

Lecker zwischendurch:
pochierte Eier mit Speck und Garnelen, dazu eine geröstete Scheibe Bauernbrot


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2019)

Grünkohl mal gaaaanz anders,
zusammen mit Möhren, einer dicken roten Zwiebel mit einem Löffel voll Schmalz angeschwitzt und mit Rinderbrühe abgelöscht.
Salz, Pfeffer und Knoblauch dazu>>>>>>> fertig und wirklich lecker.
dazu ein saftiges Steak mhhhhh


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (11. Februar 2019)

Das sieht sehr lecker aus, das Steak hat Format  
Und Grünkohl mag ich in jeder Form.

neidvoll hungrige Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Februar 2019)

Gestern und heute haben wir wieder den Wok rauchen lassen.

Gestern mit Rindfleisch und heute mit Huhn.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Februar 2019)

Deine Wok-Gerichte sehen richtig lecker aus,
muss ich auch mal probieren.


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Februar 2019)

Sieht gut aus. Lecker


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Februar 2019)

heute mal ein Fischcurry aus dem Wok


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Februar 2019)

So pappsatt und lecker war es. Zucchini zu Nudeln verarbeitet, mit lecker rotem Pesto, Knofi und Cherrytomaten. Dazu etwas Lachs. War super, kann ich empfehlen.

Was ist hier mittlerweile Los, hier wird scheinbar derzeitig mehr getrunken, als gegessen?


----------



## hanzz (20. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 320222
> Anhang anzeigen 320223
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht mega gut aus. Lieber Frank, am Rezept bin ich sehr interessiert. Vor allem wie du die Sauce dazu machst.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Februar 2019)

Hallo hanzz, erstmal alles Gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich.

Das Rezept ist ganz einfach. 3 Zehen Knobi in etwas Olivenöl anschwitzen, halbierte Cherrytomaten beifügen, dann kommt Rotes Pesto dazu und alles etwas schmoren lassen. Die Zucchini haben wir so nudelförmig geschnitten, aber es würde genau so gut mit einem Sparschäler gehen. Diese dann auch in die Pfanne geben und unterheben.Den Lachs habe ich  unter Oberhitze gegart, dazu mit etwas Sojasauce und braunem Zucker bestrichen. Der Lachs ist in weniger als einer Minute fertig gewesen und war noch etwas glasig innen.

So und jetzt habe auch ich begriffen, das du das WOK-Rezept meinst

Da füge ich mal einen Link an






Wenn du fragen dazu hast, helfe ich dir gern, ich muss nur jetzt erst mal zwingen schauen, wie meine Königsblauen ein paar watschen bekommen


----------



## Hering 58 (20. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Hallo hanzz, erstmal alles Gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich.
> 
> Das Rezept ist ganz einfach. 3 Zehen Knobi in etwas Olivenöl anschwitzen, halbierte Cherrytomaten beifügen, dann kommt Rotes Pesto dazu und alles etwas schmoren lassen. Die Zucchini haben wir so nudelförmig geschnitten, aber es würde genau so gut mit einem Sparschäler gehen. Diese dann auch in die Pfanne geben und unterheben.Den Lachs habe ich  unter Oberhitze gegart, dazu mit etwas Sojasauce und braunem Zucker bestrichen. Der Lachs ist in weniger als einer Minute fertig gewesen und war noch etwas glasig innen.
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe nicht so viele.


----------



## hanzz (20. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Hallo hanzz, erstmal alles Gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich.


Herzlichen Dank.

Und danke für die Rezepte.
Macht ja nix, sieht beides super lecker aus.
Werd ich auf jeden Fall probieren. Bilder dann hier 

Ach, ich bin gar nicht davon überzeugt, dass deine Jungs so auf die Umme bekommen. Viel Spaß beim schauen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Februar 2019)

Auch meinerseits die besten Glückwünsche zum Birthday nachträglich  !!!!


----------



## hanzz (20. Februar 2019)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Auch meinerseits die besten Glückwünsche zum Birthday nachträglich  !!!!


Danke Thomas. Ich meld mich am Wochendende bei Dir. Berichterstattung


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Februar 2019)

Top, mach das !!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Februar 2019)

Frank, das sieht mal wieder Frankmäßig lecker aus.

Und dir Hanzz, auch von mir nachträglich herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## hanzz (21. Februar 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Und dir Hanzz, auch von mir nachträglich herzlichen Glückwunsch


Herzlichen Dank.


----------



## ralle (23. Februar 2019)

Heute Mittag war Haxenessen bei uns in der Gaststätte !!  Schmerzgrenze war erreicht


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Februar 2019)

Schmerzgrenze wegen Geschmack oder wegen der Menge?


----------



## ralle (23. Februar 2019)

Nur die Menge  !!!  Geschmacklich 1a


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Februar 2019)

Uiii....lecker Ralle!

Könnte ich auch mal wieder essen(wenn ich nicht gerade Diät hätte).


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Februar 2019)

ralle schrieb:


> Heute Mittag war Haxenessen bei uns in der Gaststätte !!  Schmerzgrenze war erreicht
> Anhang anzeigen 320538


Ist das Lecker.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Februar 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Uiii....lecker Ralle!
> 
> Könnte ich auch mal wieder essen(wenn ich nicht gerade Diät hätte).


 mach doch Haxn-Diät und lass das Pü weg


----------



## hanzz (24. Februar 2019)

Gestern Rindfleisch scharf 
Noch auf meine asiatische Art
Möhren, Paprika, Zwiebeln, Lauchzwiebeln, Broccoli, Champignons, Sprossen und Rindfleisch. Und Knoblauch und Chilli
Franks Rezept hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## ralle (24. Februar 2019)

Nach dem gehaltvollen Mittag gestern, gab es heute Pollack/Seelachsfilet mit Bratkartoffeln - dazu Brunnenkresse.
Sehr lecker !!


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Februar 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> mach doch Haxn-Diät und lass das Pü weg



Gute Idee, Christian.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Februar 2019)

nach der asiatischen Woche (sehr lecker)
hab ich heute mal einen klassischen norddeutschen Kartoffelsalat gemacht  (mit selbstgemachter Majo)
dazu gibt es Fischfrikadellen aus Brassenfilet.
Fotos folgen später


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Februar 2019)

Cornichons, Lyoner, Frühlingszwiebeln und die selbstgemachte Majo ergeben mit den
vorgekochten Kartoffeln einen lecker Kartoffelsalat. Dazu die Brassenfrikadellen, >>>>>mhhhh


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Februar 2019)

Sieht Lecker aus,auch die Fischfrikadelle.


----------



## hanzz (24. Februar 2019)

Der Salat sieht so aus, als wenn ich darüber herfallen könnte und auch würde 

Sauerkraut mit Kartoffelstampf und Mettwürstchen


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Februar 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> mach doch Haxn-Diät und lass das Pü weg


Low Carb!


----------



## Zander Jonny (25. Februar 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Uiii....lecker Ralle!
> 
> Könnte ich auch mal wieder essen(wenn ich nicht gerade Diät hätte).



Lass die Kartoffeln weg da haste deine Diät 
Brillendorsch war schneller


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Februar 2019)

tja, manchmal ist die klassische Hausmannskost doch unschlagbar,
so wie Hanzz seine Würstchen mit Sauerkraut und Pü, mhhhh


----------



## hanzz (25. Februar 2019)

Vom Rest des Krauts hat Frauchen heute ne Suppe raus gemacht. Weisse Bohnen, Möhren, paar Kartoffeln.




Wobei Kartoffeln nicht die schlimmsten Kohlehydrate sind. Weniger Kalorien als Nudeln oder so. 
Sind gute Sattmacher fürs Abnehmen. Halt einfach nicht spät am Abend futtern. Und wenn satt, dann satt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Februar 2019)

der beste Abnehmer ist *"Bewegung"*


----------



## hanzz (25. Februar 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> der beste Abnehmer ist *"Bewegung"*


Wie Recht du hast


----------



## Hering 58 (25. Februar 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> der beste Abnehmer ist *"Bewegung"*


Schmeckt das auch?


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Februar 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Schmeckt das auch?


hier folgt der Appetit dem Essen


----------



## sprogoe (27. Februar 2019)

Hoppla, was ist das denn?
Ahhh, jetzt fällts mir wieder ein...Pilzwiese.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Februar 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 320703
> 
> Hoppla, was ist das denn?
> Ahhh, jetzt fällts mir wieder ein...Pilzwiese.



erzähl mal, was ist unter den Dosenpilzen?


----------



## sprogoe (27. Februar 2019)

Also, von oben nach:
Pilze, Lauchzwiebeln, Petersilie, gek. Kartoffeln, Salz u. Pfeffer, Majo, halbe Salatgurke, Majo, gek. Eier, Salz u. Pfeffer, gek. Möhren, Majo, Lauchzwiebeln, gek. Hähnchenbrustfilet, Majo.
Wie man sieht, eine Majo-Orgie, aberr....lecker. Zubereitung könnt ihr in diesem Video sehen:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Februar 2019)

gebratene Nudeln mit Schweinefleisch, ein Massaker, aber lecker.


----------



## ralle (1. März 2019)

Powertag bei Fa. Würth mit Mittagessen  - das haben wir uns verdient


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 320793
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieht tatsächlich nach Massaker aus, aber ich glaube, dass es geschmeckt hat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. März 2019)

Wenigstens das Essen hat heute geschmeckt.

Hühnerbrust mit Pankoanade, glasierte Möhren und Salzkartoffeln


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. März 2019)

Danke für dein Danke mit 404  Danke dachte ich immer ich hätte eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 320899
> 
> 
> Wenigstens das Essen hat heute geschmeckt.
> ...



das sieht auch sehr lecker aus


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2019)

gestern gab es Flieten.
= frittierte Hähnchenflügel


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2019)

heute gibt es Lammhaxen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. März 2019)

Lammhaxen, ein sehr leckeres Schmorgericht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. März 2019)

Und so sah es am Ende aus,
als Beilage gab es zitronige Graupen, boahh wie lecker


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. März 2019)

Moin Moin Lecker gekocht,

Schmeckt wie beim Griechen: Unser Tzatziki.
ich werde wohl eine Woche nach knofi richen))


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. März 2019)

Rotbarsch in Eihülle und Kartoffeln mit Mangold durcheinander


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Rotbarsch in Eihülle und Kartoffeln mit Mangold durcheinander
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mhh, das ist ein Essen nach meinem Geschmack.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. März 2019)

Danke, den Mangold habe ich in Kroatien schätzen gelernt.

Heute gab es wieder Hausmannskost, panierte Schnitzel mit einem bayrischen Kartoffelsalat.


----------



## Hering 58 (6. März 2019)

Das sieht doch Lecke raus.Ist doch schon weg geputzt?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. März 2019)

Ich liege auf dem Rücken wie ein Käferchen und kann mich nicht rühren. Ja ratzeputz.


----------



## ralle (6. März 2019)

Hackbraten mit Salzkartoffeln gabs zum Abendbrot


----------



## Hering 58 (6. März 2019)

ralle schrieb:


> Powertag bei Fa. Würth mit Mittagessen  - das haben wir uns verdient


Du wehrst doch den armen Handwerkern nicht das Essen weg essen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. März 2019)

[QUOTE="Testudo, post: 4904131,  Danke, den Mangold habe ich in Kroatien schätzen gelernt.

Von dort kenn ich das auch, lecker mit Olivenöl und Knoblauch.
Wird dort sehr häufig zu Fisch gegessen


----------



## Roy Digerhund (8. März 2019)

Moin zusammen. 
Zwar schon 2 Tage her, aber trotzdem muss ich euch die Kruste zeigen


----------



## Hering 58 (8. März 2019)

Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.
> Zwar schon 2 Tage her, aber trotzdem muss ich euch die Kruste zeigen
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist das für eine geile Kruste.Da kann man schon mal Neidisch werden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. März 2019)

Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.
> Zwar schon 2 Tage her, aber trotzdem muss ich euch die Kruste zeigen
> 
> 
> ...



boah ey, die sieht ja mega aus,


----------



## Steff-Peff (8. März 2019)

Pizza aus dem Grill, Farbe kommt leider nicht so gut raus.


----------



## Hering 58 (8. März 2019)

So neben bei.Erdbeeren mit Sahne.


----------



## jobo61 (9. März 2019)

Die gibt’s heute Abend. Frischlingskeule und frische , selbst gemachte Nudeln


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. März 2019)

Selbst gemachte Nudeln sehen sehr gut aus und Frischlingskeule


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. März 2019)

Heute in meiner Küche:
Ein Gruß aus Bayern = Weißwürste mit süßem Senf


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. März 2019)

Heute auf meinem Teller:
Lammlachse zu Rosenkohl


----------



## Zander Jonny (10. März 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Pizza aus dem Grill, Farbe kommt leider nicht so gut raus.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 321132



Ich stell es mir schwierig vor die Hitze zu kontrollieren, wie machst du das über die Menge der Holzkohle (Briketts) oder einfach voll Dampf ? Kann man die Luftzufuhr komplett offen lassen ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. März 2019)

Für Pizza kann es eigentlich gar nicht zu heiß sein, dann gehst du mit der Dauer runter. Wenn ich im Backofen mit Grill und groem Stein Pizza mache, brauche ich max 5 Minuten für eine, im Grill dauerte es bei mir immer länger. Wahrscheinlich würde in einer Ecke etwas offenes Feuer helfen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (10. März 2019)

Hallo Frank,
Gaskugelgrill


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. März 2019)

Ja ich nutze einen Weber mit Holzkohle. Mit Briketts reicht die Hitze nicht, mit Kohle geht es, könnte aber noch heißer sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (10. März 2019)

.


----------



## Justsu (11. März 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Pizza aus dem Grill, Farbe kommt leider nicht so gut raus.



Die Pizza sieht bombastisch aus! Und auch noch perfekt rund, ich bin beeindruckt! Ich habe immer so meine liebe Mühe mit Pizza, wenn ich den Teig größer als Untertassenformat ausrolle, habe ich häufig das Problem, dass der Belag auf dem Backstein im Ofen landet, während der Teig noch auf dem Schieber klebt

Tipps nehme ich gerne entgegen 

Zum Thema Grillen kann ich aber auch noch was aktuelles beitragen!






Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. März 2019)

Justsu schrieb:


> Die Pizza sieht bombastisch aus! Und auch noch perfekt rund, ich bin beeindruckt! Ich habe immer so meine liebe Mühe mit Pizza, wenn ich den Teig größer als Untertassenformat ausrolle, habe ich häufig das Problem, dass der Belag auf dem Backstein im Ofen landet, während der Teig noch auf dem Schieber klebt
> 
> Tipps nehme ich gerne entgegen
> 
> ...



Sieht lecker aus,
man könnte aber auch sagen: "das Jever ist für den A......


----------



## rutilus69 (11. März 2019)

Justsu schrieb:


> Die Pizza sieht bombastisch aus! Und auch noch perfekt rund, ich bin beeindruckt! Ich habe immer so meine liebe Mühe mit Pizza, wenn ich den Teig größer als Untertassenformat ausrolle, habe ich häufig das Problem, dass der Belag auf dem Backstein im Ofen landet, während der Teig noch auf dem Schieber klebt
> 
> Tipps nehme ich gerne entgegen
> 
> ...


Den Schieber mit reichlich Hartweizengrieß einpudern hilft schon mal ein wenig beim einschießen.


----------



## Hering 58 (11. März 2019)

Justsu schrieb:


> Die Pizza sieht bombastisch aus! Und auch noch perfekt rund, ich bin beeindruckt! Ich habe immer so meine liebe Mühe mit Pizza, wenn ich den Teig größer als Untertassenformat ausrolle, habe ich häufig das Problem, dass der Belag auf dem Backstein im Ofen landet, während der Teig noch auf dem Schieber klebt
> 
> Tipps nehme ich gerne entgegen
> 
> ...


Die sehen gut aus.


----------



## sprogoe (11. März 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Die sehen gut aus.



Jaaaa.....sieht bischen nach "Hühnerporno" aus.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. März 2019)

gestern Abend gab es mal wieder Muscheln


----------



## Hering 58 (17. März 2019)

Lecker.Selbst gefangen?


----------



## Justsu (18. März 2019)

Oh Miesmuscheln, lecker! Habe ich diese Saison ganz vergessen!

Dafür gibt's hier den zweiten Teil vom Hühnerporno! Dieses Mal mit Hauptdarstellern aus französischer Maisfütterung...


----------



## Hering 58 (18. März 2019)

Das sieht aber ganz Lecker aus.


----------



## Mikesch (18. März 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Das sieht aber ganz Lecker aus.


Bis auf das ungenießbare Grünzeug.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. März 2019)

Justsu schrieb:


> Oh Miesmuscheln, lecker! Habe ich diese Saison ganz vergessen!
> 
> Dafür gibt's hier den zweiten Teil vom Hühnerporno! Dieses Mal mit Hauptdarstellern aus französischer Maisfütterung...
> Anhang anzeigen 321446
> Anhang anzeigen 321447



Das sieht mega lecker aus, Hähnchebähnche muss ich auch mal wieder zubereiten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. März 2019)

Wir haben heute eine Portion Flanksteak verbruzzelt.

Mit Austerpilzen, Paprika und Bohnenkeimen war das sehr lecker, nur mit dem krümmeligen Parboiledreis kann ich nichts mehr anfangen.


----------



## ralle (20. März 2019)

sieht gut aus !!


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. März 2019)

das sieht sogar mega gut aus !


----------



## hanzz (21. März 2019)

Flanksteak gibt's heut auch 
Mit Gemüse 
Bisschen Spargel, Broccoli, Blumenkohl


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. März 2019)

Schweinerouladen ;-)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. März 2019)

Das ist die einzige, aber ganz sicher auch die schönste Kartoffelpyramide, die ich je gesehen habe. War bestimmt sehr lecker.


----------



## NoMono (23. März 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Schweinerouladen ;-)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 321640


Die Pyramide hätten die alten Ägypter nicht besser hinbekommen! ;-)


----------



## Zander Jonny (23. März 2019)

Kräuterquark mit Ofenkartoffeln


----------



## Hering 58 (24. März 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Schweinerouladen ;-)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 321640


Du bist ja auch ein Bauarbeiter?


----------



## Kochtopf (24. März 2019)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 321664
> 
> Kräuterquark mit Ofenkartoffeln


Sieht toll aus, versuche mal Leinöl dazu


----------



## Mikesch (25. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> … , versuche mal Leinöl dazu


Igitt, du kannst doch so was Leckeres nicht so verhunzen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. März 2019)

gestern gab es Entenkeulen mit mediteranem Ofengemüse, mhhhh


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. März 2019)

Das sieht wie immer sehr lecker aus. Wir essen heute Hotdogs bis zum Abwinken. Ganz gemütlich zu Hause. Lecker.


----------



## Hering 58 (25. März 2019)

Ist das Geil " Entenkeule "


----------



## ollidi (31. März 2019)

Mein erster selbstgemachter, luftgetrockneter Schinken. 

Dazu habe ich mir einen Kilo Nackenbraten geholt und eine Salz- und Zuckermischung mit jeweils 500 Gramm fertiggemacht.





Damit wurde das Fleisch zärtlich massiert und mit dem Rest der Mischung in einen Vakuumierbeutel gebettet und eingeschweisst.





Für 24 Stunden ab in den Kühlschrank und danach sah er dann schon so aus.





Nach dem ersten Schläfchen im Kühlschrank wurde er abgewaschen und das Ganze noch einmal mit frischen Salz und Zucker (gleiche Menge) wiederholt.

Nach also insg. 48 Stunden in der dunklen Kühle wieder raus, abgewaschen und mit einer Mischung aus zerstossenem Pfeffer, Wachholder, Lorbeer und Rosmarin in eine von meiner Frau geklauten Strumpfhose gesteckt.
Die Strumpfhose war natürlich noch unbenutzt, falls hier wieder jemand auf falsche Gedanken kommt. 





Dann ging es für zwei Wochen in den kühlen und gut belüfteten Keller.





Nach zwei Wochen schier endloser Wartezeit durfte er den Strumpf ausziehen.




Das Fleisch war wunderbar fest und hatte zum Glück auch keinen Schimmel angesetzt.

Dann kam der heissersehnte Anschnitt. Eine wunderbare Farbe und super Konsistenz.




Vom Geschmack war ich wirklich sehr positiv überrascht. 
Ich bin auch sehr sicher, daß er nicht lange im Kühlschrank liegen wird, weil ich mich jetzt schon immer beim Naschen ertappe. 

Es sind nach der ganzen Prozedur von dem einen Kilo nacher ca. 600 Gramm übriggeblieben. Das war aber so zu erwarten, da er reichlich Flüssigkeit verliert.


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. März 2019)

ollidi schrieb:


> Mein erster selbstgemachter, luftgetrockneter Schinken.
> 
> Dazu habe ich mir einen Kilo Nackenbraten geholt und eine Salz- und Zuckermischung mit jeweils 500 Gramm fertiggemacht.
> Anhang anzeigen 321961
> ...



Mensch Olli,  das ist ganz großes Kino . 
Das reizt natürlich zum nachahmen. Allerdings glaube ich, dass man dazu einen recht trockenen und kühlen Keller benötigt.
Geht in unseren Breitengraden wohl nur zur Winterzeit.


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. März 2019)

ein ordentliches Kammkottelett mit Pfälzer Kartoffelsalat


----------



## ollidi (31. März 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> recht trockenen und kühlen Keller benötigt


Ich habe den bei mir in den Vorratskeller gehängt. Tagsüber mal das Fenster auf Kipp und so hat es wunderbar geklappt.
Aktuell habe ich da so um die 10-14 Grad. Mehr dürfte es aber auch nicht werden.


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. März 2019)

Musaka mit Auberginen,

für meine burzzel Frau (60ig) ihr lieblings-essen

Braucht etwas Zeit.

3Std.


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. März 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Musaka mit Auberginen,
> 
> für meine burzzel Frau (60ig) ihr lieblings-essen
> 
> ...




mhh, eine gute selbstgemachte Musaka ist was sehr Leckeres.


----------



## Papamopps (1. April 2019)

Heute gibt es selbst gebeizte Lachsforelle...

...also das erste Viertel dieser tollen Forelle...
...einfach genial. 

Nie wieder gekauften graved Lachs.


----------



## ralle (1. April 2019)

sieht lecker aus !!


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. April 2019)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Heute gibt es selbst gebeizte Lachsforelle...
> 
> ...also das erste Viertel dieser tollen Forelle...
> ...einfach genial.
> ...



mhh, klasse


----------



## Steff-Peff (2. April 2019)

Heute hat Frauchen nen Auflauf gezaubert, der einfach Klasse war. Nicht nach nem Rezept, sondern "frei Schnauze". Kann also nicht noch mal so gemacht werden 
Drin waren auf jeden Fall Feta (ganze Packung), Kartoffeln, Tomaten, Gouda (zum Überbacken), Rinderhack, angebratene Zucchini ...
So was in der Art muß ich mal im Dutch machen 

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Steff-Peff (2. April 2019)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Heute gibt es selbst gebeizte Lachsforelle...
> 
> ...also das erste Viertel dieser tollen Forelle...
> ...einfach genial.
> ...


Hi,
wie hast Du sie denn gebeizt ? Salz/Zucker-Mischung, Dauer ... ?
Sieht wirklich gut aus. Ich gebe meine Lachshälften nach dem Beizen immer noch für 24h in kalten Buchenrauch.
Hab das Glück, die Möglichkeit dafür zu haben.

So long
Steff


----------



## Papamopps (2. April 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie hast Du sie denn gebeizt ? Salz/Zucker-Mischung, Dauer ... ?
> Sieht wirklich gut aus. Ich gebe meine Lachshälften nach dem Beizen immer noch für 24h in kalten Buchenrauch.
> Hab das Glück, die Möglichkeit dafür zu haben.
> ...



1,6kg Filet

300g Meersalz
150g Zucker
150g brauner Rohrzucker
1 gepresste Orange
1 gepresste Zitrone
3Bund Dill

36h immer mal wieder mit der Beizflüssigkeit übergossen.

Nicht geräuchert.


----------



## Steff-Peff (2. April 2019)

Danke !


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. April 2019)

Heute koch ich Schweinebäckchen mit Blumenkohl u. Romanesco

Bilder folgen heute Nachmittag


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. April 2019)

mhh, einfach lecker sag ich euch.


----------



## Hering 58 (7. April 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> mhh, einfach lecker sag ich euch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 322252


Das sieht schon lecker aus.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. April 2019)

war es auch, und zart wie Butter


----------



## Kochtopf (7. April 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> mhh, einfach lecker sag ich euch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 322252


Also wirklich pornös, klasse!


----------



## ralle (7. April 2019)

Gestern Abend - Nackensteak mit Rosmarinkartoffeln


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. April 2019)

Nackensteaks gehen immer, lecker


----------



## Hering 58 (7. April 2019)

ralle schrieb:


> Gestern Abend - Nackensteak mit Rosmarinkartoffeln
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sieht auch lecker aus.Deswegen sehen wir es erst heute.


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. April 2019)

….jetzt im Backofen..Heute…..Putenoberkeule...
wird auch mal wieder ein Lecker Essen.


----------



## Hering 58 (7. April 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ….jetzt im Backofen..Heute…..Putenoberkeule...
> wird auch mal wieder ein Lecker Essen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 322255


Wir sind ABBA nicht eingeladen,oder.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. April 2019)

Klasse Nobbi.
wie ich sehe, gibt es Rotkohl dazu


----------



## ralle (7. April 2019)

Ich die Haut - Ihr das Fleisch !!


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. April 2019)

ralle schrieb:


> Ich die Haut - Ihr das Fleisch !!


)

Die Haut war nicht schlecht ;-))







Mein Teller-Bild


----------



## LOCHI (7. April 2019)

Selbstgemachte Bärlauchbutter am Brot


----------



## Jason (7. April 2019)

Ich kenne viele Leute die Bärlauch mögen. Aber mein Ding ist es nicht. Aber wie sagt man so schön, "die Geschmäcker sind verschieden".

Gruß Jason


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. April 2019)

Habe heute mal 20 Heringe zu Glasmästarsill verarbeitet.

20 Heringe bereits ausgenommen und tiefgefroren
über Nacht in 7% Salzlake aufgetaut
 diese habe ich heute Morgen filetiert

Für den Sud:

1 Liter Wasser
100 g rote Zwiebeln
1 Tl Senfkörner
1Tl Pimentkörner
3 Nelken
1 Tl weiße Pfefferkörner
2 Lorbeerblätter
25 ml Essigessenz
100 ml Weißweinessig
100 g Zucker
2 Tl Salz
1 Stück Ingwer sehr fein geschnitten

Eigentlich gehört auch noch Möhre in den Sud, die fällt diesmal aus wegen is nich.

Alles zusammen aufkochen lassen und dann wieder abkühlen.

Wenn der Sud wieder abgekühlt ist werden die Filets damit übergossen und dürfen dann 3 Tage ruhen. Es kann durchaus sein, das ich nach 2 Tagen schon mal einen der kleinsten probiere.


----------



## Hering 58 (23. April 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Habe heute mal 20 Heringe zu Glasmästarsill verarbeitet.
> 
> 20 Heringe bereits ausgenommen und tiefgefroren
> über Nacht in 7% Salzlake aufgetaut
> ...


Das liest sich gut,wert auch richtig Lecker sein. Oder alle auf einmal?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. April 2019)

So sahen sie heute auf dem Teller aus. 

War lecker, aber es darf mehr Essig sein.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. April 2019)

das sieht richtig le


Testudo schrieb:


> So sahen sie heute auf dem Teller aus.
> 
> War lecker, aber es darf mehr Essig sein.
> 
> ...




Das sieht richtig lecker aus,
hab mir das Rezept gespeichert, um es mit kroatischen Sardinen nachzuahmen.
mal sehen, wie das wird.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. April 2019)

Ich würde beim nächsten mal auch mehr Salz verwenden um den Fisch einzusalzen. Eigentlich nutzt man dafür wohl Salzheringe oder auch Matjes. Der Matjes dürfte aber eine sehr schwache "Alternative"sein.

Es schmeckte heute sehr leicht und frisch, dürfte aber nicht lange haltbar sein.


----------



## hanzz (24. April 2019)

Spargelcremesüppchen. 





Gleich gibt dann noch Spargel und Kartöffelchen


----------



## Hering 58 (24. April 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> So sahen sie heute auf dem Teller aus.
> 
> War lecker, aber es darf mehr Essig sein.
> 
> ...


Das sieht doch Legger aus,und da waren ja doch noch Heringe.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. April 2019)

Heute gekocht:
gegrillter Lammrücken mit Kräuterpaste, 
dazu ein Gemüse aus grünen Bohnen, Kartoffeln und Tomaten.
Mein Gast war hin und weg


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. April 2019)

Sahnehering


----------



## Hering 58 (25. April 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Sahnehering
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 323143


Von Aldi?


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. April 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Von Aldi?


ABBA ja 

hab ja noch nix fang.


----------



## Hering 58 (25. April 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ABBA ja
> 
> hab ja noch nix fang.


Warst du noch nicht los?Die Heringe sind wohl schon durch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. April 2019)

Heute den Wok mal wieder angeschmissen und Chow Mein mit Rindfleisch gemacht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. April 2019)

Bavette souse vide, 2 Std. bei 50 Grad, danach bei größtmöglicher Hitze
2-3 Min pro Seite auf den Grill.
Dazu Gemüse, Kräuter usw.
Himmlisch lecker sag ich euch


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. April 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Heute den Wok mal wieder angeschmissen und Chow Mein mit Rindfleisch gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mhh, sieht aber verdammt lecker aus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. April 2019)

Deine Gerichte  aber auch immer. 

Heute hat es Hähnchen Chop Suey mit dem Gemüse, welches von gestern noch übrig war.


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. April 2019)

Chop Suey mag ich sehr, hab es aber noch nie selbst gekocht.
Da lass ich mich immer zu einladen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. April 2019)

Dabei ist es ganz schnell gemacht. Mit Schnibbeln und Kochen keine halbe Stunde.


----------



## Hering 58 (29. April 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Dabei ist es ganz schnell gemacht. Mit Schnibbeln und Kochen keine halbe Stunde.


Ja stimmt macht meine Frau auch immer.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Mai 2019)

Gegrillte Hähnchenbrust vom Freilandgockel mit Spargel und in brauner Butter 
gerösteten Paniermehl


----------



## LOCHI (4. Mai 2019)

Lammlachs ausm Beefer mit Spargel.... Sau lecker


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Mai 2019)

LOCHI schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 323664
> Anhang anzeigen 323665
> 
> 
> ...



sieht sehr gut aus,
so nen Beefer hätte ich auch gern, hab nur keinen Platz mehr für noch mehr Küchenspielzeug


----------



## u-see fischer (5. Mai 2019)

Gestern gab es auch Spargel bei uns, Sohnemann und Freundin war zu Besuch. Spargel machen wir immer ganz klassisch mit gekochtem Schinken, jungen Kartoffeln und Soße Hollandaise oder aber mit einem guten Olivenöl und gehobelten Parmesan.

Zur Vorbereitung habe ich Spargel beim örtlichen Spagelbauer und die Kartoffeln auf dem Markt besorgt. Den Schinken habe ich am Freitag in die Kochschinkenform gepackt und für ca. 3 Stunden bei 80 °C gegart. Anschließend über Nach abkühlen lassen und gestern dann aus der Form geholt und aufgeschnitten. War wie immer köstlich. Tellerbild habe ich jedoch keins.


----------



## jobo61 (5. Mai 2019)

Saubere Arbeit, schöner Kochschinken mit Speckrand ,so wie es sich gehört


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Mai 2019)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Gestern gab es auch Spargel bei uns, Sohnemann und Freundin war zu Besuch. Spargel machen wir immer ganz klassisch mit gekochtem Schinken, jungen Kartoffeln und Soße Hollandaise oder aber mit einem guten Olivenöl und gehobelten Parmesan.
> 
> Zur Vorbereitung habe ich Spargel beim örtlichen Spagelbauer und die Kartoffeln auf dem Markt besorgt. Den Schinken habe ich am Freitag in die Kochschinkenform gepackt und für ca. 3 Stunden bei 80 °C gegart. Anschließend über Nach abkühlen lassen und gestern dann aus der Form geholt und aufgeschnitten. War wie immer köstlich. Tellerbild habe ich jedoch keins.
> Anhang anzeigen 323691
> ...


Weil es zu Lecker war,hast es nicht geschafft.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Mai 2019)

orientalische Hähnchenpfanne (sau scharf)
und saumäßig lecker


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Mai 2019)

Lammkottlett mit Spargel war auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## NoMono (12. Mai 2019)

Ich habe heut mal wieder ein Kaninchen gegrillt und anschließend auf verschiedenem Gemüse etwas schmoren lassen!


----------



## Zander Jonny (12. Mai 2019)

War Biber nicht auch mal Thema hier


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Mai 2019)

NoMono schrieb:


> Ich habe heut mal wieder ein Kaninchen gegrillt und anschließend auf verschiedenem Gemüse etwas schmoren lassen!


gegrillt hab ich Kaninchen noch nie gegessen,
sieht seeehr lecker aus


----------



## Hering 58 (13. Mai 2019)

NoMono schrieb:


> Ich habe heut mal wieder ein Kaninchen gegrillt und anschließend auf verschiedenem Gemüse etwas schmoren lassen!


Sieht das Lecker aus.Da krieg ich gleich Kohldampf.


----------



## Stulle (13. Mai 2019)

Meine Frau hat mal wieder ein neues Rezept ausprobiert. Karpfen mit Ananas Ingwer und Chilis.


----------



## Hering 58 (13. Mai 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat mal wieder ein neues Rezept ausprobiert. Karpfen mit Ananas Ingwer und Chilis.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 324163


Guten Appetit Stulle.


----------



## geomujo (14. Mai 2019)

Heute mal was aus dem Wok:

- Rindfleisch in kleine dünne Stücken geschnitten und mit Austernsauce mariniert
- So heiß wie möglich anbraten
- Geschnittene Möhrenscheiben, Staudensellerie, eine halbe Zwiebel,Paprika, Zitronengras und Mango hinzugeben
- Salz, Weißer und Schwarzer Pfeffer gemahlen, Cayenne -Pfeffer gemahlen, Koriander (gerebelt)
- Mit Teriyaki-Knoblauch-Sauce ablöschen
- Dazu geschälter Thai-Jasmin-Reis

Schmeckt lecker und deftig und ist doch ganz schön scharf geraten ;-)


----------



## Ostseesilber (16. Mai 2019)

...Hornfischkringel in Bierteig mit Ofenbutterspargel und Pellkartoffeln...


----------



## u-see fischer (16. Mai 2019)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> ...Hornfischkringel in Bierteig mit Ofenbutterspargel und Pellkartoffeln...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön. Filetierst Du die Hornhechte? Habe bisher nur einmal Hornhecht gegessen, habe die mit recht vielen Gräten in Erinnerung.


----------



## Ostseesilber (16. Mai 2019)

Jo, du musst sie filetieren, sonst hast du wegen der vielen Gräten nicht viel Freude dran...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Mai 2019)

Heute Semmelknödel mit Schwammerlsoß, ich fühl mich wie ein auf dem Rücken liegender Käfer, aber Lecker.


----------



## geomujo (18. Mai 2019)

*Zweiter Wok-Versuch*

- Hähnchenschenkel (Paprika-mariniert, in Stücken geschnitten)
- Staudensellerie, Roter Paprika, Brechbohnen, Zwiebel, Mango, Zitronengras in Stücken geschnitten
- Hähnchen so scharf wie möglich anbraten
- Nach 2 Minuten wenden und nachwürzen mit Salz, Pfeffer (schwarz, gemahlen), Cayenne-Pfeffer (rot, gemahlen) und viel viel Koriander 
- Ein Schuss Erdnussöl und Sesamöl
- Gemüse hinzugeben
- Paar mal durchrühren, mit Teriyaki-Knoblauch-Sauce ablöschen, ziehen lassen bei mittlerer Flamme
- Mangos hinzugeben
- Derweil den Thai-Jasmin-Reis 15 Minuten garen, fertig















Ist deftig, weniger scharf, Mangos passen nicht so ganz. Die Teriyaki-Knoblauch-Sauce ist vom Geschmack her äußerst intensiv und sehr dominant. Da muss ich mal ne andere Sauce als Basissauce probieren, vor allem um mal die feinen Erdnuss- und Sesamöle rauszuschmecken.

Zum Fleich ein wichtiges Wort. Anfangs hab ich den Fehler gemacht billiges Hähnchenbrustfleich zu verwenden. Das war einfach nur fürchterlich. Nach dem man das in Stücken schneidet dringen fast schon Literweise Wasser aus dem Fleisch. Von scharf anbraten keine Spur - scharf ankochen vielleicht. Das war eklig. Ganz zu schweigen vom Nicht-Geschmack von Hähnchenbrustfleisch an sich war es zudem auch noch faserig und zäh. Bäh!
Der Schlüssel zum Hähnchenerfolg liegt in der Verwendung von Schenkelfleisch! Da gibt es bei REWE zufällig öfters diese fertig marinierten Bio-Hähnchenschenkel, gleich schnittfertig ohne Knochen und ohne Haut. 3 Stück kommen etwa 300g und müssen kleingeschnitten werden. Dieses Fleisch ist deutlich hochwertiger als dieses Brustfleisch. Es lässt kaum Wasser und kann man schön heiß anbraten. Es besteht nicht nur aus einem homogenen Muskel sondern aus mehreren Muskelschichten, die alle unterschiedlich sind. Es fasert nicht und ist vom Geschmack her kräftiger. Und das ist das ganze Geheimnis.

Insgesamt steh ich da ganz am Anfang. Die Kunst liegt in der Auswahl bzw. Abstimmung der Komponenten. Obwohl alles in einem einzigen Wok zubereitet wird, sind die zu erreichenden Geschmacksunterschiede enorm, bei eigentlich fast immer dem gleichen Gemüse. Ursprüngliche Motivation den Wok anzuschaffen war, einfach mehr Gemüse zu essen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Mai 2019)

Bei Hähnchernbrust stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu.
Deshalb gehe ich zu einem mir bekannten Biobauern und kaufe dort ein ganzes Biohähnchen ( meist so 2 Kg)
wenn ich da die Brust auslöse, habe ich ein Fleisch erster Güte, nicht trocken, nicht faserig und schon gar nicht wässerig.
Bei konventionell gemästeten Hähnchen nimmst Du besser Schenkelfleisch, dass hast du vollkommen richtig erkannt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Mai 2019)

In der chinesischen Küche wird die Hähnchenbrust  vorher mariniert und sehr viel feiner geschnitten,  so wird das Fleisch schön saftig und man nutzt weniger Fleisch pro Person. 

Beim nächsten mal einfach ausprobieren, das Fleisch quer zur Faser in schmale Streifen zu schneiden, dann marinieren mit etwas chin. Kochwein,  einem Eiweiß,  etwas helle Sojasoße  und einen Löffel Maisstärke. Gut durchmischen bis keine Flüssigkeit mehr erkennbar ist, 10 Minuten ruhen lassen  und dann sehr heiß anbraten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Mai 2019)

nach langer Zeit endlich wieder mal ein Kaninchen, mediteran mit Ofengemüse


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Mai 2019)

STEFF-PEFF

unser Dutch Oven Meister burzelt  ;-))


Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!

nobbi


----------



## Steff-Peff (19. Mai 2019)

Hi Nobbi,
vielen Dank ! Aber vom DO-Meister bin ich weit entfernt. Wird Zeit, mal wieder einen anzuschmeissen 
Cheers
Steff


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Mai 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hi Nobbi,
> vielen Dank ! Aber vom DO-Meister bin ich weit entfernt. Wird Zeit, mal wieder einen anzuschmeissen
> Cheers
> Steff


Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir


----------



## Steff-Peff (20. Mai 2019)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Kauli11 (24. Mai 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Bei Hähnchernbrust stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu.
> Deshalb gehe ich zu einem mir bekannten Biobauern und kaufe dort ein ganzes Biohähnchen ( meist so 2 Kg)
> wenn ich da die Brust auslöse, habe ich ein Fleisch erster Güte, nicht trocken, nicht faserig und schon gar nicht wässerig.
> Bei konventionell gemästeten Hähnchen nimmst Du besser Schenkelfleisch, dass hast du vollkommen richtig erkannt.



Wenn du mal an ein KIKOCK- Hähnchen kommst, versuche das mal.
Qualitativ viel besser als die Massenware.


----------



## Steff-Peff (25. Mai 2019)

Bei dem tollen Wetter gab es Soul-Food auf dem Balkon


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Mai 2019)

Heute Hühnchen, Spargel, Paprika und Pak Choi aus dem Wok.


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Mai 2019)

gestern hab ich mal Burger selbst gebaut


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. Mai 2019)

(Cheese-)Burger hatten wir am Donnerstag. Eins meiner Lieblingsessen, wenn selbstgemacht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Mai 2019)

Moin ,
die Burger-soße ,wie haste die gemacht?

ich mache ab und zu die Big Mac Sauce


125 ml Mayonnaise
4 TL Gurken – Relish
1/4 Zwiebel
1/2 Knoblauchzehe
1/2 TL Paprikapulver
1/2 TL Ketchup
1 Spritzer Weißweinessig
2 Prisen Salz
3 Prisen Pfeffer
1 EL Senf

war schwer für mich den Gurken Relish zu finden aber bei Famila gefunden.


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. Mai 2019)

Ich bin da pragmatisch. Einfach Senf, Majo und Ketschup mit rein bauen. Aber deine Sauce könnte man mal versuchen


----------



## LOCHI (26. Mai 2019)

Heute mal was selbst erlegtes


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Mai 2019)

LOCHI schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 324792
> Anhang anzeigen 324791
> 
> 
> ...



lecker Barsch


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Mai 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin ,
> die Burger-soße ,wie haste die gemacht?
> 
> ich mache ab und zu die Big Mac Sauce
> ...



ich nahm selbst gemachte Majo, Ketchup, Texas-barbeceu-soße zu gleichen Teilen mit einer Zehe Knoblauch 
fein püriert


----------



## banzinator (26. Mai 2019)

Anstatt des Gurken Relish gibt es auch ich glaube von Hengstenberg oder Kühne Gurkenwürfel dänische Art. 
In meine BigMac Soße kommt noch Frenchdressing. Diese kleinen Beutel. 
Ich finde sie schmeckt fast Original nach M.


----------



## geomujo (27. Mai 2019)

Gabs bei mir am Wochenende auch - etwas kleiner zwar aber genauso lecker. Allerdings war meine PAnade weniger grob und weniger dunkel. Ich hab ihn nur in Mehl gewälzt. Innen war er sowas von zart und saftig und wie immer barschtypisch fast völlig ohne eigenen Geschmack :-/
Ich kann das geschmackliche Getue um barschartige Fische zu denen auch die Zander zählen nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Ja, das Grätenmodell ist essfreundlicher - aber ich will ja nicht die Gräten essen ^^ Nein im Ernst, Barsche schmecken im Prinzip nach Nichts. Nichtmal nach Fisch wie so mancher Hecht daherkommt, wirkt der Barsch geradezu steril. Aale, Salmoniden, Scombrifomes und ein gut zubereiteter Hecht haben allemal mehr Eigen-Geschmack.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. Mai 2019)

Jägerschnitzel mit Pommes


----------



## Fruehling (27. Mai 2019)

geomujo schrieb:


> ...Ich kann das geschmackliche Getue um barschartige Fische zu denen auch die Zander zählen nicht wirklich nachvollziehen....



Vor Jahren habe ich, mehr aus einer Verlegenheit heraus, Barsche geräuchert. Und DAS war der Brüller!


----------



## Ostseesilber (28. Mai 2019)

...für mich ist Barsch auch der geschmacklich beste Süßwasserfisch... aber zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker ja verschieden...


----------



## Cocu (28. Mai 2019)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> ...für mich ist Barsch auch der geschmacklich beste Süßwasserfisch... aber zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker ja verschieden...



Da bin ich voll bei Dir!!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Mai 2019)

Heute zum Vatertag lecker Steak mit Ofengemüse und Kräuterbutter
 = richtiges Männeressen


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Juni 2019)

Hähnchenleber in Salbeibutter gebraten, dazu Pflücksalat . (gab es gestern)


----------



## phobos (2. Juni 2019)

Spareribs und ein Stück Roastbeef fürs aufschneiden


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Juni 2019)

phobos schrieb:


> Spareribs und ein Stück Roastbeef fürs aufschneiden
> Anhang anzeigen 325230


mhh, sieht sehr lecker aus


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (3. Juni 2019)

Die ersten Steinpilze in 2019


----------



## Ostseesilber (9. Juni 2019)

Königsberger Klopse nach Omas Originalrezept...


----------



## Hering 58 (9. Juni 2019)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Königsberger Klopse nach Omas Originalrezept...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht Lecker aus .Guten Appetit.


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. Juni 2019)

Heute bei uns ein Steak-Sandwich

Bild kommt noch !

Morgen hab ich mal ein Fáva


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. Juni 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Heute bei uns ein Steak-Sandwich
> 
> Bild kommt noch !
> 
> ...


----------



## Hering 58 (9. Juni 2019)

ABBA sieht ja immer Lecker aus bei dir,Nobbi.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Juni 2019)

@nobbi1962 , sieht klasse aus, richtiges Männeressen halt


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Juni 2019)

Heute
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 gab es Pommes---


----------



## LOCHI (15. Juni 2019)

Heute gibt es Entenbrust aus der Sommerküche. Filet ist geschnitten und jetzt wartet der Beefer auf die guten Stücke...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Juni 2019)

LOCHI schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 325944
> Anhang anzeigen 325945
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr schöne Sommerküche, ist die Kochmaschine noch angeschlossen? Werde ich glatt neidisch .


----------



## LOCHI (15. Juni 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Sommerküche, ist die Kochmaschine noch angeschlossen? Werde ich glatt neidisch .




Na klar aber die wird vor Oktober nicht genutzt. Dann aber intensiv


----------



## LOCHI (15. Juni 2019)

Es läuft


----------



## LOCHI (15. Juni 2019)

Guten Hunger


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Juni 2019)

@LOCHI, das sieht ja richtig lecker aus, Entenbrust ist was ganz Leckeres und so schön rosa wie die von Dir 
Zubereiteten ein besonderes Schmankerl.


----------



## LOCHI (15. Juni 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @LOCHI, das sieht ja richtig lecker aus, Entenbrust ist was ganz Leckeres und so schön rosa wie die von Dir
> Zubereiteten ein besonderes Schmankerl.



Danke! War auch verdammt lecker!


----------



## JottU (16. Juni 2019)

Da mein Zeitmanagment zur Zeit keine Räucherei zulässt, heute Aal aus der Pfanne.


----------



## Orothred (16. Juni 2019)

Der erste selbst gefangene Aal wurde lecker zubereitet


----------



## Ostseesilber (19. Juni 2019)

...Brataal wird mMn total unterschätzt...ist wirklich sehr lecker. Wenn ich mal wieder 

einen fangen würde, würde der auch in die Pfanne kommen.

Die dickeren Exemplare machen sich auch sehr gut sauer in Aspick.

Beide Varianten waren für uns immer mehr als nur eine Notlösung, nämlich echte 

Alternativen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Juni 2019)

Brataal in Grün


----------



## Steff-Peff (20. Juni 2019)

Heute auch mal wieder ein Photo gemacht 

Das Rindvieh hat zu Lebzeiten ab und zu direkt neben unserem Grundstück gegrast und wurde von uns mit Brotabfällen etc. verwöhnt.
Auch die selbstgemachten Wedges aus dem Airfryer waren top. Abgerundet wurde alles von einem frischen, knackigen Salat.

Richtig leckeres Feiertagsessen ... Bayern halt :Bayer:


----------



## Maxthecat (21. Juni 2019)

Dein Steak mit Beilage sieht 1A aus ! So mag ich es auch gerne ,außen schön knusprig und innen saftig rosa !!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Juni 2019)

mediterane Hähnchenpfanne, 
das musste heute sein, hab wegen der Hitze tagelang nur grünes gegessen


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Juni 2019)

den hab ich im Urlaub gegrillt, dazu Mangoldkartoffeln, so wie in Istrien üblich
	

		
			
		

		
	





(war aber leider ein Gekaufter WOBA)


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Juni 2019)

Moin 
haben auch seit letzter Woche viel grünes gegessen!

viel schwere Arbeit aufen Bau.

jetzt hab ich Magnesiummangel


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. Juni 2019)

Hi Brillendorsch, 
der Wolf und die mediterane HP sehen sehr apettitlich aus !


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Juli 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hi Brillendorsch,
> der Wolf und die mediterane HP sehen sehr apettitlich aus !



und genau so hat es auch geschmeckt. 

Wolf hab ich auch zuhause schon so zubereitet, nur schmeckt deutscher Mangold längst
nicht so gut, es sind völlig andere Sorten. Die Stiele sind in Istrien höchstens bleistiftdick,
deutscher Mangold hat Stiele so dick wie Besenstiele.
Und erst der Fisch, diese Frische! wie selbst gefangen.
Morgens 6 Uhr in Pula kannst du zusehen, wie der frische Fisch direkt vom Kutter in die Fischhalle
geliefert wird. Dort wird er zu Preisen verkauft, da träumen wir nur von.
Das Kilo Woba für 60 Kuna, das sind 8,10 Euro


----------



## Justsu (1. Juli 2019)

Sieht mal wieder alles guuuut aus hier! 

Ich hatte hier ja mal vor einigen Monaten eine Pizza aus dem Grill bewundert und mein Problem geschildert, dass der Teig bei mir meistens nicht vom Schieber runter will...

Der Tipp mit dem Grieß war schonmal nicht verkehrt! Ob es jetzt tatsächlich am Grieß gelegen hat, oder am neuen Teigrezept kann ich nicht genau sagen, zumindest hat gestern alles einwandfrei geklappt!

Beste Grüße
Justsu

P.S.: Bei den Temperaturen mal 30 Sekunden nicht aufgepasst und schon ist die Pizza ein bisschen zu dunkel geworden... hat aber trotzdem geschmeckt


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Juli 2019)

Hmmm, ich liebe Pizza.

Wir hatten Wochende mal wieder Flammkuchen gemacht. Wird auch super lecker und knusprig im Grill.
Der Teig bleibt aber heller wie der Hefeteig für die Pizza.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Juli 2019)

Heute bei uns- Senfeier mit Kartoffeln.

bild kommt  noch


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Juli 2019)

Teller eins-der zweite kommt jetzt

Die Soße auch wieder mit Kapern.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Juli 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> den hab ich im Urlaub gegrillt, dazu Mangoldkartoffeln, so wie in Istrien üblich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super Essen und Bilder.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Juli 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Teller eins-der zweite kommt jetzt
> 
> Die Soße auch wieder mit Kapern.


Mit Kapern super Lecker.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Juli 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Teller eins-der zweite kommt jetzt
> 
> Die Soße auch wieder mit Kapern.


Nobbi du schaffst mich!
uralte Hausmannsküche >>> immer wieder gut


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. Juli 2019)

Gestern gab es wieder selbstgemachte Burger. Die Zwiebeln und andere Zutaten verstecken sich unter dem Pattie.
Als Beilage gab´s ganz klassisch Pommes.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Juli 2019)

Moin Moin Jungs,
da hau ich auch noch zwei raus

gestern Sauerfleisch von der Pute.








Heute mal ein Seelachs in Kräuter-Sahne.






lg nobbi


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Juli 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Jungs,
> da hau ich auch noch zwei raus
> 
> gestern Sauerfleisch von der Pute.
> ...


Das sieht nicht nur gut aus, es schmeckt auch gut.


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. Juli 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> gestern Sauerfleisch von der Pute.lg nobbi


Selbst gemacht ?


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Juli 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Selbst gemacht ?


hausgemacht(Nowatzki aus Henstedt-Ulzburg)

du kannst Dich da rein setzen und rum um fressen  )))


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Juli 2019)

Am Sonntag habe ich ein Paket eingefrorene Heringe aus dem Froster gefischt, einen matjes reifer nach Vorschrift angerührt, aber nur 60gr Salz auf ein Kilo Hering verwendet und die Heringe,  sauber aber mit Gräte in die Lake gegeben. 

Gestern habe ich die matjes dann filetiert und sie sind super gelungen. Viel mehr an nieuwe Haring, den holländischen Matjes erinnernd, als an Matjes nordischer Art. Ich habe nicht geglaubt, das man so nah an das original heran kommt. 

Nach dem sauber machen habe ich die matjes in Öl gegeben,  aber sie sind sicher nicht so lange haltbar, da der Salzgehalt deutlich geringer ist.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Juli 2019)

lecker Salatteller mit Lachs


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (12. Juli 2019)

[


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Am Sonntag habe ich ein Paket eingefrorene Heringe aus dem Froster gefischt, einen matjes reifer nach Vorschrift angerührt, aber nur 60gr Salz auf ein Kilo Hering verwendet und die Heringe,  sauber aber mit Gräte in die Lake gegeben.
> 
> Gestern habe ich die matjes dann filetiert und sie sind super gelungen. Viel mehr an nieuwe Haring, den holländischen Matjes erinnernd, als an Matjes nordischer Art. Ich habe nicht geglaubt, das man so nah an das original heran kommt.
> 
> Nach dem sauber machen habe ich die matjes in Öl gegeben,  aber sie sind sicher nicht so lange haltbar, da der Salzgehalt deutlich geringer ist.



wenn du ein gutes Öl genommen hast , dann halten sie im Vacuum gekühlt ca 4 Wochen, gefroren, wie bastido schon schrieb ca. ein halbes Jahr


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Juli 2019)

Jetzt beim ersten Schwung sind die 25 Heringe schnell verputzt, sind aber auch etwas kleinere gewesen. Den nächsten Rutsch werde ich mal teilweise wieder einfrieren und so in kleineren Portionen verfügbar haben.

@Brillendorsch 4 Wochen halten die nicht, die letzten werden nach nicht mal einer Woche aufgegessen sein.


----------



## geomujo (13. Juli 2019)

Sushi selbst gemacht. Maki, Inside-Out, Nigiri und Masago. Würd gern auch mal diese Garnelen raufpacken, aber weiß nicht welche ich da wo kaufen soll und überhaupt dafür geeignet sind. Ferner fehlt noch der feine Fischrogen und Sesamsamen + Teriyaki-Sauce - eines nach dem Anderen. Benötigt wird noch etwas Übung bei den Makis, vor allem den Inside-Out-Rollen, wobei ich mich da frage, wie man die überhaupt geschnitten bekommt. Der Lachs ist gewöhnlicher geräucherter atlantischer Lachs mit hohem Fettgehalt. Hab auch Sockeye (pazifischer Lachs, wild) gekauft, der ist knallrot und magerer, den gibts wenn die angefangene Packung zuende geht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Juli 2019)

Hier ein gutes Rezept für eine leckere Teriyaki Sauce, de Typ hat insgesamt eine sehr schmackhafte Küche. Die Garnelen bekommst du in entsprechenden Asialäden als Convinienceprodukt, fertig gegart, aufgeschnitten in der Tiefkühlung, dort gibt es in der Regel auch verschiedene Fischsorten und Pulpo um Sushi selbst zu machen.


----------



## Hering 58 (13. Juli 2019)

geomujo schrieb:


> Sushi selbst gemacht. Maki, Inside-Out, Nigiri und Masago. Würd gern auch mal diese Garnelen raufpacken, aber weiß nicht welche ich da wo kaufen soll und überhaupt dafür geeignet sind. Ferner fehlt noch der feine Fischrogen und Sesamsamen + Teriyaki-Sauce - eines nach dem Anderen. Benötigt wird noch etwas Übung bei den Makis, vor allem den Inside-Out-Rollen, wobei ich mich da frage, wie man die überhaupt geschnitten bekommt. Der Lachs ist gewöhnlicher geräucherter atlantischer Lachs mit hohem Fettgehalt. Hab auch Sockeye (pazifischer Lachs, wild) gekauft, der ist knallrot und magerer, den gibts wenn die angefangene Packung zuende geht.
> Anhang anzeigen 327323


Das sieht Lecker aus.


----------



## geomujo (13. Juli 2019)

Leider war es nicht so lecker wie ich es vom Asiaten gewohnt bin. Irgendwie blaß im Geschmack. Vielleicht muss da mit dem Reisweiessig noch großzügiger hantiert werden. Auch mit dem Fisch in den Maki's - das war zu wenig - da hätte mehr rein gemusst und die Masago ist zu groß geraten. Naja ... wird schon noch  Übung macht den Meister. Na zumindest hat es satt gemacht!


----------



## Hering 58 (13. Juli 2019)

geomujo schrieb:


> Leider war es nicht so lecker wie ich es vom Asiaten gewohnt bin. Irgendwie blaß im Geschmack. Vielleicht muss da mit dem Reisweiessig noch großzügiger hantiert werden. Auch mit dem Fisch in den Maki's - das war zu wenig - da hätte mehr rein gemusst und die Masago ist zu groß geraten. Naja ... wird schon noch  Übung macht den Meister. Na zumindest hat es satt gemacht!


Was will man mehr?


----------



## phirania (14. Juli 2019)

geomujo schrieb:


> Sushi selbst gemacht. Maki, Inside-Out, Nigiri und Masago. Würd gern auch mal diese Garnelen raufpacken, aber weiß nicht welche ich da wo kaufen soll und überhaupt dafür geeignet sind. Ferner fehlt noch der feine Fischrogen und Sesamsamen + Teriyaki-Sauce - eines nach dem Anderen. Benötigt wird noch etwas Übung bei den Makis, vor allem den Inside-Out-Rollen, wobei ich mich da frage, wie man die überhaupt geschnitten bekommt. Der Lachs ist gewöhnlicher geräucherter atlantischer Lachs mit hohem Fettgehalt. Hab auch Sockeye (pazifischer Lachs, wild) gekauft, der ist knallrot und magerer, den gibts wenn die angefangene Packung zuende geht.
> Anhang anzeigen 327323



Sieht aber lecker aus...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Juli 2019)

Ich  hoffe unser @phirania ist mittlerweile wieder auf dem Damm,  wenn nicht hoffe ich ihm damit etwas Appetit machen zu können. Rindfleisch mit Brokkoli, war wieder sehr gut.


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ich  hoffe unser @phirania ist mittlerweile wieder auf dem Damm,  wenn nicht hoffe ich ihm damit etwas Appetit machen zu können. Rindfleisch mit Brokkoli, war wieder sehr gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht aber auch sehr gut aus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Juli 2019)

Danke Hartmut.


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. Juli 2019)

@Testudo Sieht mehr als lecker aus. Auch als Stärkung für enttäuschte Schneider bei der Hitze.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ich  hoffe unser @phirania ist mittlerweile wieder auf dem Damm,  wenn nicht hoffe ich ihm damit etwas Appetit machen zu können. Rindfleisch mit Brokkoli, war wieder sehr gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mhh, sieht mal wieder klasse aus.

mir ist es zum Kochen im Moment einfach zu warm


----------



## daci7 (4. August 2019)

Läuft.


----------



## Thommy1971 (4. August 2019)

Abendessen


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. August 2019)

Unser Brillendorsch der Burzzelt heute.

Glückwünsch zum Geburtstag






und ein Bild von meiner Schillerlocke


----------



## Fruehling (5. August 2019)

Grats Brillendorsch!


----------



## Fischer45 (5. August 2019)

Wenn man die Bilder so anschaut, bekommt man mal wieder richtig Lust die Räuchertonne anzuwerfen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. August 2019)

Alles Gute Brillendorsch.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. August 2019)

Danke euch allen


----------



## NoMono (9. August 2019)

Heute gabs "Fischvariation Ostsee".... 2 fette Schollen, 2 Wittlinge und Dorschfilet!


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. August 2019)

NoMono schrieb:


> Heute gabs "Fischvariation Ostsee".... 2 fette Schollen, 2 Wittlinge und Dorschfilet!


toll! da würde ich jetzt auch zulangen


----------



## Steff-Peff (10. August 2019)

Hab mir ein neues Männerspielzeug gegönnt . Noch nicht getestet, das soll nächste Woche geschehen. 

Ersten Versuch starte ich wahrscheinlich mit Burgern.

Schönes WE noch !

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. August 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hab mir ein neues Männerspielzeug gegönnt . Noch nicht getestet, das soll nächste Woche geschehen.
> 
> Ersten Versuch starte ich wahrscheinlich mit Burgern.
> 
> ...



geiles Spielzeug


----------



## Skott (10. August 2019)

Glückwunsch, sieht gut aus Stefan!

Ich bin mal auf deine Erfahrungen und Ergebnisse gespannt.


----------



## Steff-Peff (17. August 2019)

Moin, den Beefer habe ich die Tage mit Burger-Patties getestet ... braucht noch ein wenig Übung. Wurden mir schon zu trocken. Die ersten Steaks werden wir bis kurz unter Kerntemperatur ziehen und ihnen dann nur noch kurz für die Röstaromen einheizen 

Da bei uns heute echtes Mistwetter ist und wir sogar die Heizung an haben , kam die erste Kürbissuppe der Saison genau richtig. Dank Chili und Ingwer ist es nun auch von innen schön warm . Aber morgen soll es schon wieder hochsommerlich werden.

Gruß
Steff


----------



## ralle (19. August 2019)

Pilze natürlich


----------



## perplexxe (4. September 2019)

heute vormittag los gewesen paar barsche gejagt, hat auch gut geklappt.
wurden zum mittag gleich zubereitet: filet in mundgerechte häppchen geschnitten und mit einer bierpanade ab ins heiße fett. was ein genuss!!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. September 2019)

perplexxe schrieb:


> heute vormittag los gewesen paar barsche gejagt, hat auch gut geklappt.
> wurden zum mittag gleich zubereitet: filet in mundgerechte häppchen geschnitten und mit einer bierpanade ab ins heiße fett. was ein genuss!!!
> 
> 
> ...


mhh, lecker <<<>>>>  fehlt nur der Kartoffelsalat


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. September 2019)

heute mal wieder Lammkottelets mit Rotweingemüse


----------



## ralle (4. September 2019)

sieht sehr lecker aus !!

Zum Glück habe ich gleich Feierabend !!


----------



## dorschfinder (14. September 2019)

Heute mal Fisch/ Gemüsepfanne mit Dorsch und Pollack gekocht. Sehr lecker geworden.


----------



## Hering 58 (14. September 2019)

dorschfinder schrieb:


> Heute mal Fisch/ Gemüsepfanne mit Dorsch und Pollack gekocht. Sehr lecker geworden.


Sieht gut aus. Guten Appetit


----------



## Thommy1971 (15. September 2019)

Mal wieder lecker Fisch


----------



## Hering 58 (15. September 2019)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> Mal wieder lecker Fisch


Die sehen Lecker aus.Guten Hunger.


----------



## Wurmbaader (15. September 2019)

Forelle vom Grill


----------



## Hering 58 (15. September 2019)

Das sieht auch gut aus.


----------



## pennfanatic (17. September 2019)

hallo zusammen,
bin wieder da.

brauche noch schonkost.
zb. maultaschen mit geschmelzten zwiebeln, dazu salat    

gruss penny


----------



## Justsu (17. September 2019)

Wieder mal sehr schöne Sachen hier! *hunger*

Ich habe noch gegrilltes Thunfischsteak (leider nicht selbst gefangen) mit sizilianischer Salsa beizutragen...





Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Hering 58 (17. September 2019)

pennfanatic schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> bin wieder da.
> 
> brauche noch schonkost.
> ...


Schön das du wieder dabei bist-pennfanatic.


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. Oktober 2019)

Heute gab es mal wieder sauer angemachtes Eisbein mit Sülze. Ich weiß gar nicht, ob das ausserhalb von Franken überhaupt bekannt ist.
Im Prinzip wie Handkäse mit Musik, nur mit Eisbein. Dazu ein frisches Krustenbrot und die Welt ist in Ordnung . Ein Schnäpschen danach ist in Anbetracht der Zwiebeln auch kein schlechter Begleiter.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Oktober 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Heute gab es mal wieder sauer angemachtes Eisbein mit Sülze. Ich weiß gar nicht, ob das ausserhalb von Franken überhaupt bekannt ist.
> Im Prinzip wie Handkäse mit Musik, nur mit Eisbein. Dazu ein frisches Krustenbrot und die Welt ist in Ordnung . Ein Schnäpschen danach ist in Anbetracht der Zwiebeln auch kein schlechter Begleiter.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 330837


sieht aus wie eine sehr gut gemachte Tellersülze,
ich bin überzeugt, dass ist ein Gaumenschmaus


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Oktober 2019)

Teller noch leer.
Gestern war da noch Rundstück warm drauf.


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. Oktober 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> sieht aus wie eine sehr gut gemachte Tellersülze,
> ich bin überzeugt, dass ist ein Gaumenschmaus



Hi Brillendorsch,
musste erst mal schauen, was Tellersülze ist. Ist was anderes. Das Eisbein mit Sülze gibt es in der Dose bei unserem Dorf-Metzger. 
Das wird dann grob zerkleinert und mit S/P, Essig und Öl angemacht. 
Besonders im Sommer ganz toll.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Steff-Peff (5. Oktober 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Teller noch leer.
> Gestern war da noch Rundstück warm drauf.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 330858
> Anhang anzeigen 330859



Nobbi,
Du schreibst (für mich) in Rätseln 
Gruß
Steff


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Oktober 2019)

Heute 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Schweinegularsch;-)


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Oktober 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Heute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na denn mal guten Appetit.


----------



## ralle (5. Oktober 2019)

Bei uns gabs zum Abendbrot diese feinen kleinen Wiesenchampignons - natürlich nicht roh


----------



## ralle (6. Oktober 2019)

Heute Mittag gabs Heilbutt mit Bratkartoffeln und Sauce Hollandaise - sehr lecker !


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. Oktober 2019)

Sehr schön- richtiger Foodporn!


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Oktober 2019)

jetzt, wo es wieder kühler ist, hab ich mal wieder einen Schweinsbraten zubereitet.
Schweineschulter mit Schwarte über Nacht in einer Lake aus Wasser, Pökelsalz, 1 Zweig Rosmarin, 1 Bund Thymian, 3 Esslöffel Feigenessig. 1 Esslöffel zucker,
gepökelt. Morgens vacumiert und bei 50 Grad 3 Std. sous vide . Dann anbraten, Soße ziehen und bei höchster Grillstufe für 20 Min. in den Ofen.
Dazu Salzkartoffeln und Rotkohl.


----------



## ralle (6. Oktober 2019)

Das würde ich jetzt auch verdrücken - anstatt Kaffee und Kuchen !!


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Oktober 2019)

ralle schrieb:


> Das würde ich jetzt auch verdrücken - anstatt Kaffee und Kuchen !!



deinen Heilbutt mit Bratkartoffeln würde ich auch nicht stehen lassen!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. Oktober 2019)

Einfach und schnell aber sooo lecker


----------



## ralle (22. Oktober 2019)

Heute Abend gab es dünngeschnittenen kurz erhitzten Rinderbraten mit Bratkartoffeln und Rosenkohl.


----------



## ollidi (22. Oktober 2019)

Da der Keller mitlerweile wieder kühl genug ist, habe ich wieder angefangen luftgetrockneten Schinken zu machen.
Einmal wieder ein Kilo Nackenbraten und diesmal auch jeweils ein halbes Kilo Schweinebauch.

Frisch aus der Zucker- und Salzmischung: 





Fertig mit der Gewürzmischung eingerieben:






Jetzt hängen die drei Päckchen für mind. drei Wochen im belüfteten Keller.
Die Wartezeit ist immer die schlimmste Zeit...


----------



## Gummiadler (23. Oktober 2019)

ollidi schrieb:


> Da der Keller mitlerweile wieder kühl genug ist, habe ich wieder angefangen luftgetrockneten Schinken zu machen.
> Einmal wieder ein Kilo Nackenbraten und diesmal auch jeweils ein halbes Kilo Schweinebauch.
> 
> Jetzt hängen die drei Päckchen für mind. drei Wochen im belüfteten Keller.
> Die Wartezeit ist immer die schlimmste Zeit...



Sehr fein! Ich würde das auch gerne mal ausprobieren.
Hab zwar keinen durchlüfteten Keller, aber draußen überdacht und luftig aufgehängt müsste doch eigentlich genauso funktionieren. 
Könntest du vielleicht mal schreiben, welches Verhältnis deine Salz/Zucker Mischung hat und wieviel du davon pro Kilo Fleisch nimmst?


----------



## ollidi (23. Oktober 2019)

@Gummiadler 
Schau mal hier. Da hatte ich das schon mal beschrieben. Auch das Verhältnis Salz-Zucker.
Da habe ich ihn zwei Wochen hängengelassen. Dieses mal will ich es mit drei Wochen probieren. Dann sollte er noch fester werden.
Und das ist echt nicht schwer. Draussen aufhängen sollte auch klappen.


----------



## Gummiadler (23. Oktober 2019)

Bei mir gab's lecker selbstgefangenen Großdorsch. Paniert mit Panko Panade (gibt's momentan bei Kaufland) und Kartoffelsalat von Muddern.

Fisch würzen und Panierstraße vorbereiten






Mehlen






Panieren (hier sieht man ganz gut die Konsistenz der Japanpanade)






Setting am Herd (Pfanne mit einer Mischung aus Raps- und Sesamöl erhitzen)

Im Hintergrund sieht man das restliche Ei mit dem übrig gebliebenen Meh, bissel Panko und Chilipulver vermischt.
Ergibt ganz zum Schluss nen megaleckeren Pfannkuchen für den Koch! ;-)






Fisch knusprig anbraten






Mit allen Sinnen genießen






Des Kochs Pfannekuchen als Nachtisch...






Anschließend pappsatt und glücklich!


----------



## Minimax (26. Oktober 2019)

Russische Eier für die Nachbarschaftsparty. Mag ein billiger Trick sein, mag auch totaassl 80er sein, egal, die Nachbarinos, alles JackwolfskinökobesserBerliner rüsseln sich die Happen wie Pellets im Zuchtteich weg, so schnell kann man garnicht "ist alles Bio" sagen. Ist auch interessant, wie bei einem Rezept, wo gar kein Wein reingehört während des Kochens ne ganze Flasche verdampfen kann... wird bestimmt ein lustiger Abend!


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Oktober 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Russische Eier für die Nachbarschaftsparty. Mag ein billiger Trick sein, mag auch totaassl 80er sein, egal, die Nachbarinos, alles JackwolfskinökobesserBerliner rüsseln sich die Happen wie Pellets im Zuchtteich weg, so schnell kann man garnicht gucken. Ist auch interessant, wie bei einem Rezept, wo gar kein Wein reingehört während des Kochens ne ganze Flasche verdampfen kann... wird bestimmt ein lustiger Abend!



nie was von einem guten Kochwein gehört?        




Das ist der Wein, der in den Koch kommt


----------



## Minimax (26. Oktober 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> nie was von einem guten Kochwein gehört?       Das ist der Wein, der in den Koch kommt



Absolut richtig, Brillendorsch, so will es das Gesetz des männlichen Kochens, das aus uralten Zeiten überliefert ist. Normalerweise kommt halt wenigsten ein Gläschen oder zumindest 15-20 Tropfen ans Essen, der Rest dient dem 'Abschmecken'.


----------



## Skott (27. Oktober 2019)

ollidi schrieb:


> Da der Keller mitlerweile wieder kühl genug ist, habe ich wieder angefangen luftgetrockneten Schinken zu machen.
> Einmal wieder ein Kilo Nackenbraten und diesmal auch jeweils ein halbes Kilo Schweinebauch.
> 
> Jetzt hängen die drei Päckchen für mind. drei Wochen im belüfteten Keller.
> Die Wartezeit ist immer die schlimmste Zeit...



Ich habe ein paar Fragen:
Wie kühl sollte der Keller den mindestens sein?
(Normales Salz oder Pökelsalz?)
Sorry, hatte den Beitrag darunter, wo du schon einige Fragen beantwortet hattest, nicht gesehen....
Wie lange kann man maximal an der Luft trocknen (reifen) lassen?!

Lieben Dank schon jetzt für deine Antworten


----------



## JottU (27. Oktober 2019)

Der Zander aus der gestrigen Nacht.


----------



## ollidi (27. Oktober 2019)

Skott schrieb:


> Ich habe ein paar Fragen:


Mein Keller hat so 10-15 Grad bei offenem Fenster. 
Salz ist bei mir normales Jodsalz. 
Beim ersten Versuch waren es zwei Wochen. Jetzt ist das Fleischstück etwas dicker und ich versuche es mal drei Wochen. Zwei Wochen sollte er mind. hängen. 
Ist auch ein wenig Gefühl dabei, wie fest er sich anfühlt. 

Probiert es doch einfach mal aus. Wenn es etwas geworden ist, ist die Freude umso größer.


----------



## Skott (28. Oktober 2019)

Danke ollidi!


----------



## Hering 58 (28. Oktober 2019)

JottU schrieb:


> Der Zander aus der gestrigen Nacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht das Lecker aus.Guten Appetit.


----------



## Skott (30. Oktober 2019)

ollidi schrieb:


> Mein Keller hat so 10-15 Grad bei offenem Fenster.
> Salz ist bei mir normales Jodsalz.
> Beim ersten Versuch waren es zwei Wochen. Jetzt ist das Fleischstück etwas dicker und ich versuche es mal drei Wochen. Zwei Wochen sollte er mind. hängen.
> Ist auch ein wenig Gefühl dabei, wie fest er sich anfühlt.
> ...



Hallo Olli,

hast du eigentlich schon mal probiert, nach dem 48 Std. Zucker-/Salzbad vielleicht nur eine Woche an der Luft zu trocknen und dann anschließend 3-4 Gänge a 8 Stunden
kalt zu räuchern...?


----------



## ollidi (30. Oktober 2019)

Skott schrieb:


> hast du eigentlich schon mal probiert, nach dem 48 Std. Zucker-/Salzbad vielleicht nur eine Woche an der Luft zu trocknen und dann anschließend 3-4 Gänge a 8 Stunden
> kalt zu räuchern...?


Das ist das nächste, was ich versuche. Mitlerweile sind die Temperaturen ja so, daß ich mit meinem Rächerofen auch kalträuchern kann.
Den Bericht dazu gibt es dann wieder hier.


----------



## Skott (31. Oktober 2019)

Ich werde auch testen und berichten, habe gerade 1300g Schweinenacken geteilt und mit der Salz/Zuckermischung vakuumiert.
Ein Beutel ist für Lufttrocknung und einer für das Kalträuchern...


----------



## ralle (3. November 2019)

Nicht gekocht - nur gegessen - Zwischenstopp in Tschechien 
Lammhaxe mit Knödel  und Hirschsteak mit Preiselbeeren


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. November 2019)

und der preis ist heiß in Tschechien , damals war der truckerteller für ein paar € zu bekommen.

heute bei uns pasteten mit hühnerfrikasse.


----------



## Justsu (4. November 2019)

Ich habe den neuen niedersächsischen Feiertag genutzt und 8 Stunden lang Rinderrippen im Keramikgrill gesmoked... dazu gab's Smokey Cowboy Beans






Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (4. November 2019)

Das sieht ja mal lecker aus .....
......ich sollte mir solche Bilder zu so später Zeit doch lieber nicht anschauen ..............

HUNGRIGE Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Minimax (9. November 2019)

Heut Abend gab's passend zu 'Dagon' ne kleine cthulhuide Knabberei, köstlich zusammen mit ner sehr einfachen Olivenöl-Zitronensauce...


----------



## Jason (9. November 2019)

Ohh, dass sieht aber delikatös aus. I


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. November 2019)

Mensch Mini, jetzt bin ich scharf auf Pulpo


----------



## hanzz (11. November 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Heut Abend gab's passend zu 'Dagon' ne kleine cthulhuide Knabberei, köstlich zusammen mit ner sehr einfachen Olivenöl-Zitronensauce...
> Anhang anzeigen 332621


Mit der hart erkämpften Zitrone


----------



## hanzz (13. November 2019)

Türkische Linsensuppe
Sucuk Spiesschen
Fladenbrot


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. November 2019)

Kohlrouladen - wie es sie bei Oma gab!
Mit Speck.


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. November 2019)

Fisch-Eintopf

Seelachs und Kabeljau





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Dazu ein Glas Weißwein und frisches Baguette:Und schon träumen wir von langen Sommertagen!


----------



## Hering 58 (30. November 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Fisch-Eintopf
> 
> Seelachs und Kabeljau
> 
> ...


Hast du den Fisch selber gefangen?Gutten Appetit nobbi1962


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. November 2019)

leider nur tk


----------



## Minimax (3. Dezember 2019)

Nabend liebe Hobbyköche,
Durch wirdrige Umstände war ich gezwungen heute ein (Schweine)Gulasch für morgen vorzubereiten. Schwein weil angeblich weniger Zeitaufwändig, so mein Gedanke. Pustekuchen. Ich hab seit 19h in der Küche rumgefurwerkt, und gehofft, geflucht, gezittert und schliesslich triumphiert, als die Fasern sichendlich geschlagen gaben und dem Ansturm des langsamen Schmorens mit Zwiebeln,  Rotwein, Paprika, Lorbeer und all den guten Sachen nicht mehr wiederstehen konnten und wunderbare, gaumendrückbare Zartheit entwickelten. Zwar hats die Trockenpilze erwischt, aber sie haben geschmacklich ihre ganze selbstgesammelte Waldpilzigkeit in die glücklicherweise schön dunkelglänzende, nicht zu sämige Sosse abgegeben. Mrogen nochmal kurz abschmecken, Konsistenz regeln- ich glaube, ich darf sagen, dass das Gulasch _nicht gänzlich misslungen ist_, wie der Brite sagen würde. Ich hoffe ich probiere aus GIer nicht den ganzen Topf (Immerhin 2kg Fleisch und 1kgzwiebeln) heute nacht nach und nach auf.
Wenn alles klappt, und die Beigaben (Klösse und Rotkohl) nicht missraten, dann will ich Euch morgen, als Fastanfänger, ein Tellerbild servieren.

Herzlich,
Euer 
Minimax


EDIT Ach was solls, hier ein Preview, Obwohl ein Gulasch ja optisch nicht zu viel hermacht_


----------



## ralle (10. Dezember 2019)

Am WE gab es selbsterlegten Heilbutt mit Kartoffelauflauf und Sauce Hollandaise - lecker !!


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Dezember 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend liebe Hobbyköche,
> Durch wirdrige Umstände war ich gezwungen heute ein (Schweine)Gulasch für morgen vorzubereiten. Schwein weil angeblich weniger Zeitaufwändig, so mein Gedanke. Pustekuchen. Ich hab seit 19h in der Küche rumgefurwerkt, und gehofft, geflucht, gezittert und schliesslich triumphiert, als die Fasern sichendlich geschlagen gaben und dem Ansturm des langsamen Schmorens mit Zwiebeln,  Rotwein, Paprika, Lorbeer und all den guten Sachen nicht mehr wiederstehen konnten und wunderbare, gaumendrückbare Zartheit entwickelten. Zwar hats die Trockenpilze erwischt, aber sie haben geschmacklich ihre ganze selbstgesammelte Waldpilzigkeit in die glücklicherweise schön dunkelglänzende, nicht zu sämige Sosse abgegeben. Mrogen nochmal kurz abschmecken, Konsistenz regeln- ich glaube, ich darf sagen, dass das Gulasch _nicht gänzlich misslungen ist_, wie der Brite sagen würde. Ich hoffe ich probiere aus GIer nicht den ganzen Topf (Immerhin 2kg Fleisch und 1kgzwiebeln) heute nacht nach und nach auf.
> Wenn alles klappt, und die Beigaben (Klösse und Rotkohl) nicht missraten, dann will ich Euch morgen, als Fastanfänger, ein Tellerbild servieren.
> 
> ...


Sieht doch Lecker aus *Minimax. *Wünsche guten Appetit.


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Dezember 2019)

ralle schrieb:


> Am WE gab es selbsterlegten Heilbutt mit Kartoffelauflauf und Sauce Hollandaise - lecker !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht auch gut aus *ralle*


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Dezember 2019)

Einfach nur Frikadellen mit ein hauch von knofi dran


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Dezember 2019)

Guten Appetit Nobbi.


----------



## TechDoc (10. Dezember 2019)

Na toll, wieso schau ich hier rein, wenn ich 4 Tage Erbsensuppe hatte. Konnte ich am Freitag vorkochen und musste nur warm gemacht werden. 
Jetzt habe ich Hunger...


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Dezember 2019)

*Deftig,heiß und lecker!















Weißkohleintopf mit Hackbällchen*  Regional,saisonal und echt günstig.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Dezember 2019)

Weißkohleintopf mit Hackbällchen--tellerbild


----------



## Hering 58 (11. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Weißkohleintopf mit Hackbällchen--tellerbild
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334003


Ist das Lecker.Guten Appetit Nobbi.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Dezember 2019)

Da hab ich doch ein 
die Bettdecke bleibt auch büschen unten---------------1Tl Kümmel ist da auch mit drin.


----------



## Hering 58 (11. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Da hab ich doch ein
> die Bettdecke bleibt auch büschen unten---------------1Tl Kümmel ist da auch mit drin.


Dann ist es nicht soo schlimm.


----------



## bombe20 (11. Dezember 2019)

guten abend,
für den heiligabend bin ich auf der suche nach einem rezept für soleier und zwar nicht diese mit unmengen an gewürzen, den sud mit zwiebelschale aufgekocht u.s.w. sondern, so wie ich sie als kind aus der kneipe kenne. die eier schwammen in einer relativ hellen und klaren lake. ein rezept habe ich bisher gefunden, was in etwa meinen visuellen erinnerungen entspricht. ich würde trotzdem gerne die meinung der älteren kneipengänger hören oder die derer, die sich an omas oder uromas rezept erinnern können.

wenn es als kind über die straße mit der kanne in die kneipe ging um bier zu holen, gab es für mich immer ein ei und ein schnapsglas bier.
diese gewürzsoleier hat mein vater letzte ostern gemacht, die waren gar nicht so mein geschmack.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Dezember 2019)

Beitrag #12.707 
muss selber erstma gucken


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Dezember 2019)

ich komme da nicht hin zum #12.707   - bei lecker essen.


----------



## bombe20 (11. Dezember 2019)

bin gerade bei deinem ursprungspost. https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/was-habt-ihr-leckeres-gekocht.285760/page-633#post-4797207

und dein rezept ist scheinbar der umstellung zum opfer gefallen. https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/was-habt-ihr-leckeres-gekocht.285760/page-633#post-4797937


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Dezember 2019)

guck mal da
so ca. war das.





__





						soleier von - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## bombe20 (11. Dezember 2019)

das video hab ich bei meiner recherche schon ebtdeckt. ich glaube, ich werde die eier einfach nur mit salz und ein weing essig ansetzen. trotdem danke, nobbi.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Dezember 2019)

der Sud brauch biss (Geschmack) wie einem das schmeckt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Weißkohleintopf mit Hackbällchen--tellerbild
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334003


geil


----------



## Skott (16. Dezember 2019)

Skott schrieb:


> Ich werde auch testen und berichten, habe gerade 1300g Schweinenacken geteilt und mit der Salz/Zuckermischung vakuumiert.
> Ein Beutel ist für Lufttrocknung und einer für das Kalträuchern...


So, habe heute angschnitten...
Ich hatte mir ja wie oben angekündigt, 1300g Schweinenacken aus regionaler Schlachtung und nicht von so einer Massenmasttierhaltung geholt.
Das ist zwar meist etwa doppelt so teuer, aber es lohnt sich, das Fleisch sieht ganz anders aus und fühlt sich auch schon roh ganz anders (besser) an.
Ich habe dann die 1300g für ein Experiment in 2 etwa gleich große Stücke geteilt und diese dann in die Zucker-/Salzmischung nach *ollidi's* Rezept getan,
schön vakuumiert und das ganze 2 mal für 24 Stunden in die Kühlung gelegt.
Nach dem Schlußbad (Abwaschen) wurden die Stücke mit der Würzmischung massiert und dann in den besagten Damenstrümpfen verpackt.
Jetzt hängte ich sie in meinen kühlsten Kellerraum direkt vor das geöffnete Fenster (Lichtschacht mit zusätzlichem Mäusegitter) und ließ sie trocknen.
Da jetzt leider die Außentemperaturen wieder leicht anstiegen, ich kam auf 14-15 °C, das hielt ich für grenzwertig, mußten die Nackenschinken kurzfristig ins Gartenhäuschen
umziehen und fanden dort Platz unter de Dach bei etwa 7 - 9 °C.
Als es wieder kühler wurde kam der eine Schinken zurück in den Keller und der andere in den Räucherofen. Hier hat er 5 Tage und Nächte verbracht...
Morgens habe ich jeweils einen Sparbrand gezündet und dieser hat so 10-12 Stunden vor sich hin gekokelt, es roch sehr lecker in der Nachbarschaft...
Die Nacht bis zum nächsten Sparbrand am kommenden Morgen durfte er dann ruhen...
Nach den 5 Tagen konnte er dann auch wieder zu seinem Kumpel in den Keller umziehen, wo ich vor dem besagten Fenster immer so etwa 9-11°C hatte.
Druckproben während der Reifung haben ergeben, dass der geräucherte Schinken immer etwas fester war als der luft getrocknete.
Heute, nach insgesamt 6 Wochen habe ich den geräucherten mal abgehangen und angeschnitten.
Fazit: ziemlich fest, aber trotzdem sehr gut zu beißen und ein kräftiges Raucharoma, einfach lecker....


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Dezember 2019)

sehr sehr schöner Bericht  hätte gerne zwei like für Dich.


lg


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Dezember 2019)

Skott schrieb:


> So, habe heute angschnitten...
> Ich hatte mir ja wie oben angekündigt, 1300g Schweinenacken aus regionaler Schlachtung und nicht von so einer Massenmasttierhaltung geholt.
> Das ist zwar meist etwa doppelt so teuer, aber es lohnt sich, das Fleisch sieht ganz anders aus und fühlt sich auch schon roh ganz anders (besser) an.
> Ich habe dann die 1300g für ein Experiment in 2 etwa gleich große Stücke geteilt und diese dann in die Zucker-/Salzmischung nach *ollidi's* Rezept getan,
> ...


Sehr schöner Bericht ,sieht auch Lecker aus.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Dezember 2019)

Einfach mal Mittwoch.


----------



## Steff-Peff (18. Dezember 2019)

Hi Nobbi,
bei mir gab es vorhin Grillhähnchen. Gut gewürzt aus dem Gaskugelgrill ... innen saftig und krosse Haut 
Dazu einfach Baquette. Mehr brauch ich da nicht.
Gruß in den Norden
Steff


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Dezember 2019)

Rotkohl schon mal vorgekocht --------------für weihnachten. jetzt im tk

verkostet mit einem Hänchen-bein.


----------



## hanzz (22. Dezember 2019)

bombe20 schrieb:


> das video hab ich bei meiner recherche schon ebtdeckt. ich glaube, ich werde die eier einfach nur mit salz und ein weing essig ansetzen. trotdem danke, nobbi.


So kenn ich das auch.gekochtes Ei einmal aufn Tisch schlagen, damit der Geschmack rein kommt. Dann in Wasser Essig Salz Sud.
Aufs Ei kam dann je nach Geschmack Pfeffer, Maggi und Senf und n bisschen Öl.


----------



## Steff-Peff (22. Dezember 2019)

Am Mittwoch habe ich 2 Stücke Lachs zum Beizen vorbereitet und nach knapp 4 Tagen des Wartens war heute früh der Moment der Wahrheit.
Um es kurz zu machen ... er wurde phantastisch. 
Definitiv der beste Lachs, den ich je gemacht habe. Normal räuchere ich den Lachs kalt, aber das wird in Zukunft 
sicher seltener passieren. 
Viel feiner wie geräuchert und die Gewürze haben den Eigengeschmack unterstützt, aber kein bisschen übertüncht oder verfälscht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Es wäre sogar eine Todsünde hier noch irgendein Sößchen drüber zu schütten.

Also geschmacklich und von der Konsistenz her ein absoluter Traum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hätte ich nur gleich mehr gemacht


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2019)

ich schreib und zeig nur


Kartoffelsalat


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. Dezember 2019)

Hi Nobbi,
klassisches deutsches hl. Abendessen ? Würstchen mit Kartoffelsalat ?
Gruß
Steff


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2019)

und büschen senf


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. Dezember 2019)

Abba koa Weisswürschd ! Die müssen um 12 Uhr gegessen sein. So will es die Tradition


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2019)

Wiener


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. Dezember 2019)

Wiener sind klassisch


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2019)

ich machen nachher ein Foto.
ist ja nicht *speck*aktuell  )))))

aber leker klassisch.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ich machen nachher ein Foto.
> ist ja nicht *speck*aktuell  )))))
> 
> aber leker klassisch.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Dezember 2019)

Bei mir gab's heute Gans, zu sehen gibt's aber bloß noch die Überreste


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 334647




Haha....das Standardessen an Heiligabnd.

Gab es hier auch.

Immer wieder lecker.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2019)

Heute nochmal Reste-Essen
Kartoffelsalat mit der VW Wurst









						Neue VW-Wurst: Zur Weltpremiere gibt es eine Golf-Currywurst
					

Was haben der Golf und die Currywurst gemeinsam? Sie sind beide Bestseller im Hause VW. Zur Weltpremiere des Golf 8 gratuliert die hauseigene Metzgerei mit einer Sonderedition des „leckersten VW-Originalteils“.




					www.waz-online.de
				









Morgen auch mal was Weihnachtliches--------------------Barbarie Ente und Co ;-)


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2019)

Ente und Co


----------



## Kauli11 (26. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Kartoffelsalat mit der VW Wurst



Pass auf mit der VW Wurst nobbi. Wenn die mit der Wurst genauso bescheixxen wie mit dem Diesel, dann kannst du die Wurst vergessen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2019)

die schwimmt schon wieder---auch mit CO...…..;-)

aber ich muss sagen : die war sehr Gut!!!


----------



## Nelearts (26. Dezember 2019)

Gibts die VW Wurst auch in der R-Version? Schön scharf??


----------



## Nelearts (26. Dezember 2019)

@nobbi1962 Ente u. Rotkohl sieht super aus! Dazu aber lieber Tiroler Speckknödel selbstgemacht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2019)

zu 1.
mach Dir büschen Cayennepfeffer dazu in die warme Currysoße und Curry , cayenn darüber.

zu2. hört sich lecker an.


----------



## zandertex (26. Dezember 2019)

Es gab als Vorspeise........Nudeltaschen mit geräuchertem Lachs und Rucolla gefüllt,dazu ne Käsesoße und kurz durch die Pfanne gezogene Tomaten.

Als Hauptgang gab es Tiroler Schinkenspeck darauf nen Linsenpüree und ein Stück Hähnchenbrustfilet,eingerollt,dann angebraten und im backofen gegart. Balsamicoespuma,ein Püree aus Süsskartoffeln,Kurkuma und Topi Nambur und dunkele Karotten.

Dessert war eine Kombi aus ner hellen und dunklen Mouse o Chocolade,darin war noch ein Püree aus Himbeeren und Granatapfelkernen.

Das gab es nicht an den Feiertagen sondern letzten Freitag,wir hatten die nachbarn eingeladen.


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Dezember 2019)

zandertex schrieb:


> Es gab als Vorspeise........Nudeltaschen mit geräuchertem Lachs und Rucolla gefüllt,dazu ne Käsesoße und kurz durch die Pfanne gezogene Tomaten.
> 
> Als Hauptgang gab es Tiroler Schinkenspeck darauf nen Linsenpüree und ein Stück Hähnchenbrustfilet,eingerollt,dann angebraten und im backofen gegart. Balsamicoespuma,ein Püree aus Süsskartoffeln,Kurkuma und Topi Nambur und dunkele Karotten.
> 
> ...


Was für ein leckeres Menü.


----------



## Nelearts (27. Dezember 2019)

Hört sich P*E*R*F*E*K*T an.


----------



## zandertex (28. Dezember 2019)

Heute gab es Paprikaschoten,gefüllt mit Hähnchenstreifen und angeschmortem Gemüse....dazu ne deftige Tomatensoße mit jeder Menge gesundem Zeugs.
Die Beilage sind 3erlei verschiedene Kartoffeln mit roten Zwiebeln in der Pfanne gegart.
Es war sehr OK.


----------



## Jan_Cux (28. Dezember 2019)

Nüscht... nach der Völlerei der letzten Tage... Gab es nur nen Döner auf die Hand.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Dezember 2019)

Grünkohl im Norden:
Durchwachsener Speck
Schweinebacke
Kassler
Mettenden
und viel Zucker und Senf


----------



## Hering 58 (29. Dezember 2019)

Sieht Lecker aus nobbi,guten Appetit.


----------



## Steff-Peff (29. Dezember 2019)

Hi Nobbi,
ich würde es sofort probieren


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Dezember 2019)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hi Nobbi,
> ich würde es sofort probieren


Auch mit Zucker-das mögen viele nicht.
 Die Kartoffeln in Salzwasser gar kochen und noch heiß pellen. Abkühlen lassen. In einer Pfanne bei kleiner Hitze den Zucker schmelzen lassen, die Butter zugeben, umrühren, dann die Kartoffeln zufügen und karamellisieren.
Auf dem Grünkohl kommt auch nochen büsch was drauf.


----------



## Jan_Cux (29. Dezember 2019)

Na Klar mit Zucker...


----------



## Steff-Peff (29. Dezember 2019)

Probieren geht über Studieren !
Wenn´s was nicht schmeckt, muss ich es ja nicht aufessen


----------



## Waller Michel (29. Dezember 2019)

Da bekommt man wirklich Hunger ,ist typisch norddeutsch lecker !

LG Michael


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (29. Dezember 2019)

Das sieht sehr lecker aus, Nobbi , könnte sofort reinhauen....
Mag es aber selbst lieber mit weniger Zucker.
Die Prise am Grünkohl ist geschmacklich ein "Muß", den Rest lass ich weg.

Kommt alle gut und gesund ins neue Jahr  ! 
LG aus Berlin


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Januar 2020)

Auch 20-20 lecker essen.
heute Neujahr ein Warmer Rucolasalat.
nach Jamie Olivers Art


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Januar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Auch 20-20 lecker essen.
> heute Neujahr ein Warmer Rucolasalat.
> nach Jamie Olivers Art
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335089


Machst du Diät nobbi?


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Januar 2020)

Steak-Sandwich

Regel 1:

Bekehre  niemals einen Vegetarier.

So bleibt mehr für uns.


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Januar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Steak-Sandwich
> 
> Regel 1:
> 
> ...


Das sieht ABBA auch Lecker aus-nobbi. Und auch noch der gute Bautzener Senf.


----------



## yukonjack (4. Januar 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Das sieht ABBA auch Lecker aus-nobbi. Und auch noch der gute Bautzener* Senf*.


Den hätte ich weggelassen, sonst 1A.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Januar 2020)

war leider kein Dijon Senf im Hause.


----------



## Blueser (4. Januar 2020)

Geht nix über Born-Senf ...


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Januar 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Geht nix über Born-Senf ...


Den kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Blueser (4. Januar 2020)

Regionale Spezialität aus Thüringen ...


----------



## Jason (4. Januar 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Den kenne ich nicht.


Der Born Senf kommt aus dem Osten. Wird aber auch in den alten Bundesländern verkauft, weil er so gut ist.

Gruß Jason


----------



## yukonjack (4. Januar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Der Born Senf kommt aus dem Osten. Wird aber auch in den alten Bundesländern verkauft, *weil er so gut ist*.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Wohl noch nie Löwensenf gegessen ? Dann wirst du keinen anderen mehr wollen.


----------



## Jason (4. Januar 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wohl noch nie Löwensenf gegessen ? Dann wirst du keinen anderen mehr wollen.


Mit dem Löwensenf bin ich groß geworden. Aber der Born Senf schmeckt mir deutlich besser.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Januar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Der Born Senf kommt aus dem Osten. Wird aber auch in den alten Bundesländern verkauft, weil er so gut ist.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja Danke.Der Bautzener aber auch.


----------



## Jason (4. Januar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Mit dem Löwensenf bin ich groß geworden. Aber der Born Senf schmeckt mir deutlich besser.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Früher gab es den Löwensenf noch in Gläsern, die einen Henkel hatten. Die hat meine Mutter noch im Küchenschrank stehen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Januar 2020)

@jason 1- Stimmt,kann ich mich auch noch dran erinnern.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (5. Januar 2020)

... ob Born, Löwe oder Bautzen....... die sind alle nicht schlecht, ist halt auch Geschmackssache.
Ich selbst bevorzuge den scharfen Bautzener


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Januar 2020)

Falls ihr mal Urlaub in Cochem/Mosel macht, dort gibt es ein Senfmühlenmuseum. Und auch verschiedene Sorten, da weiß man erst was gut ist.


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Januar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Falls ihr mal Urlaub in Cochem/Mosel macht, dort gibt es ein Senfmühlenmuseum. Und auch verschiedene Sorten, da weiß man erst was gut ist.


Das ist bestimmt Interessent.


----------



## Blueser (5. Januar 2020)

Senfmuseum haben wir auch .
Mit Senf lässt es sich eben auch gut kochen. Wir haben zu den Festtagen einen äußerst leckeren, aber einfachen Kaninchenbraten gemacht. Dazu das Kaninchen zwei Tage vorher satt mit Senf einreiben, Pfeffer und Salz nicht vergessen und kühl stellen. Dann ohne Abwischen der Marinade zusammen mit Wurzelgemüse, Zwiebeln, Tomatenmark und Knoblauch ordentlich anbraten. Wasser oder Fond auffüllen, 1 Lorbeerblatt, 3 Pimentkörner, 3 Wachholderbeeren dazu und für zwei Stunden bei 180 Grad abgedeckt in die Röhre. Zwischendurch mit dem Fond begießen und bei Bedarf Wasser nachfüllen.
 Anschließend aus der duchgesiebten Flüssigkeit mit etwas Rotwein und Creme fresh eine Soße zaubern. Einen Teil des Wurzelgemüses kann man mit dem Zauberstab (Stabmixer) mit der Soße verbinden. Das Fleisch wird durch den Senf herrlich zart und saftig. Dazu Thüringer Klöße und Rotkraut ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Januar 2020)

*"Senf macht dumm!"*
 aus gegebenen Anlass ein Gericht mit die üblichen Verdächtigen


Bratwurst, Kartoffelstampf und Sauerkraut


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Januar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> *"Senf macht dumm!"*
> aus gegebenen Anlass ein Gericht mit die üblichen Verdächtigen
> 
> 
> ...


Woher weist du das?Sieht auch wieder Lecker aus nobbi.


----------



## yukonjack (5. Januar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> *"Senf macht dumm!"*
> aus gegebenen Anlass ein Gericht mit die üblichen Verdächtigen
> 
> 
> ...


Darum heißt das Zeug bei uns auch Blödpaste.


----------



## zandertex (5. Januar 2020)

Schweinefilet mit Schlampignonsoße,Kartoffeln und Fenchel.


----------



## Blueser (5. Januar 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Darum heißt das Zeug bei uns auch Blödpaste.


Eventuell nehmen die Hersteller bei euch Mohn statt Senfkörner ...


----------



## yukonjack (5. Januar 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Eventuell nehmen die Hersteller bei euch Mohn statt Senfkörner ...


Das wäre ne Erklärung.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Januar 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> *AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*
> 
> frische tortellini mit flusskrebsfleisch,riesengarnelen,peperoni,ingwer,knobi,zitronengras........


noch - mal


----------



## Jason (6. Januar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> "Senf macht dumm!"


Ich muss dich korrigieren. "Zuviel Senf macht dumm."

Gruß Jason


----------



## zandertex (6. Januar 2020)

Nudeln mit Thunfisch-Tomatensosse,war lecker.Jetzt jute Nacht.


----------



## zandertex (7. Januar 2020)

Schweinsbraten mit Kartoffeln und Feldsalat.


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Januar 2020)

(Follow Through)

Reste-Essen aus dem TK

Heute die Reste vom Grünkohl mit alles.


----------



## zandertex (8. Januar 2020)

Seelachsfilet mit Wirsing und Kartoffeln.


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Januar 2020)

Dart immer gleich zu greifen, insbesondere weil das beim Darten ja automatisiert abläuft und ich Fehler nicht mehr wahrnehme.
(Follow Through)


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (8. Januar 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> Schweinsbraten mit Kartoffeln und Feldsalat.


DAS war sooo lecker! Wo ist das Essen von heute?


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (8. Januar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Dart immer gleich zu greifen, insbesondere weil das beim Darten ja automatisiert abläuft und ich Fehler nicht mehr wahrnehme.
> (Follow Through)


Heute hab ich wieder gewonnen. Gestern verloren. Wobei man festhalten muss: Zandertex macht immer doppelt aus. Ich einfach.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (8. Januar 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> Seelachsfilet mit Wirsing und Kartoffeln.


Ich kann nie wieder in einem Restaurant essen! Du bist Schuld"!


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Januar 2020)

zandertex
aber nicht unseren th---verraten

sie ist schon bei lecker essen

sie arbeitet sich vor
im  AB


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. Januar 2020)

Heute Lecker Essen,

fang frisch im Netz




































Rosenkohl


----------



## ralle (9. Januar 2020)

Gabs mal dieser Tage - Rinderfilet in Lorbeer-Knoblauch Marinade eingelegt dazu gewürfelte Kartoffeln und Kraut.


----------



## Hering 58 (9. Januar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Heute Lecker Essen,
> 
> fang frisch im Netz
> 
> ...


Du warst Angeln? Bei Edeka ?


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. Januar 2020)

Aldi schönen Sachen.


----------



## Hering 58 (9. Januar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Aldi schönen Sachen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 335469


Jetzt habe ich aber Hunger bekommen.Wünsch dir guten Appetit.


----------



## JottU (11. Januar 2020)

Letzter Hering verarbeitet. Jetzt heißt es wieder mal warten. Aber bin ich vom Schinken her jetzt schon gewöhnt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Januar 2020)

das letzte mal hab ich eine  getrockneten Chili mit da rein gemacht.

neuzeit
war lecker


----------



## sprogoe (11. Januar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> das letzte mal hab ich eine  getrockneten Chili mit da rein gemacht.
> 
> neuzeit
> war lecker


Und ne´ Kiste Bier gewonnen?


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Januar 2020)

hab doch schon Entschuldigung schreibt

soll ich mich jetzt noch aufen kopf stellen.


----------



## JottU (11. Januar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> das letzte mal hab ich eine  getrockneten Chili mit da rein gemacht.



Notiert,
das werd ich auch mal probieren. 
Muss nur noch der Hering kommen.


----------



## sprogoe (11. Januar 2020)

JottU schrieb:


> Notiert,
> das werd ich auch mal probieren.
> Muss nur noch der Hering kommen.


Der kommt gleich, ist doch eh´ Tag und Nacht hier aktiv.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Januar 2020)

das war aber auch eine pike von Dir.


----------



## Hering 58 (11. Januar 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Der kommt gleich, ist doch eh´ Tag und Nacht hier aktiv.


Du meinst es doch immer gut mit mir,Siggi.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Januar 2020)

Das ist mein  Angelkollege.


----------



## Hering 58 (11. Januar 2020)

JottU schrieb:


> Notiert,
> das werd ich auch mal probieren.
> Muss nur noch der Hering kommen.


Der ist doch schon da.


----------



## Hering 58 (11. Januar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Das ist mein  Angelkollege.


Das wissen sie doch schon.


----------



## yukonjack (11. Januar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Das ist mein  Angelkollege.


Was fängt *der* denn so?


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Januar 2020)

kein yukonjack.


----------



## Skott (11. Januar 2020)

JottU schrieb:


> Letzter Hering verarbeitet. Jetzt heißt es wieder mal warten. Aber bin ich vom Schinken her jetzt schon gewöhnt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die sehen geil aus und ich kann sie förmlich schmecken....


----------



## zandertex (14. Januar 2020)

Hähnchencurry mit Reis.


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Januar 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> Hähnchencurry mit Reis.


Lecker Zander


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Januar 2020)

Da ich ohnehin nicht schlafen konnte kriegen die Tageskinder von Frau Topf heute Pulled Turkey mit Salzkartoffeln und Möhrchen zu Mittag. Hab mit dem ganzen Pulledkram bislang keine Berührungspunkte gehabt, aber es schmeckt deutlich besser als es aussieht.


----------



## ralle (19. Januar 2020)

Heute Mittag gabs - ohne Foto Eisbein/Sauerkaut/Kartoffelbrei   ---- zum Kaffee gabs Schwarzwälder Kirsch Torte -- natürlich alles -alles selbstgemacht !!


----------



## Hering 58 (19. Januar 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Heute Mittag gabs - ohne Foto Eisbein/Sauerkaut/Kartoffelbrei   ---- zum Kaffee gabs Schwarzwälder Kirsch Torte -- natürlich alles -alles selbstgemacht !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht das Lecker aus,jetzt krieg ich Kohldampf.


----------



## Blueser (19. Januar 2020)

Bei uns gab es heute Wildschweinbraten, Thüringer Klöße und Bohnensalat. Leider keine Bilder, da schnell aufgefuttert ...


----------



## Hering 58 (20. Januar 2020)

Heute Mittag gabs es Bratkartoffeln mit Butt ohne Foto, da es schnell aufgefuttert wurde.


----------



## ralle (25. Januar 2020)

Es gab Grünkohl

und der Nachtisch ist auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Blueser (25. Januar 2020)

Ich habe Grünkohl jetzt schon mehrmals versucht. Aber ich komme an das Zeug irgendwie nicht ran, ist mir zu strunkig ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Januar 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich habe Grünkohl jetzt schon mehrmals versucht. Aber ich komme an das Zeug irgendwie nicht ran, ist mir zu strunkig ...


Dosenversteck
Heinrich Lüders Grünkohl


----------



## Blueser (25. Januar 2020)

Habe Konserve probiert, das ging gleich gar nicht. Dann selbst gemacht nach norddeutschen Rezepten, war zwar besser, aber ist eben nicht meins.
Dafür gibt es bei uns morgen Kohlrouladen aus Wirsing mit Salzkartoffeln ...


----------



## ralle (25. Januar 2020)

Der Grünkohl muß durch den Frost - und dann schmeckt der !!

Aber wem erzähl ich das ---- die Profis sind ja eh an Board


----------



## Ndber (26. Januar 2020)

Rindersteak mit dem sous vide!!! 
Einfach geil


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Januar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Dosenversteck
> Heinrich Lüders Grünkohl


Denn hier.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Januar 2020)

ja ABBA
alter die große dose langt
die kost schonmal €


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Januar 2020)

Ja ABBA das brauchen wir schon zum Essen .


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Januar 2020)

noch found.
vom zweiten Weihnachstag
im TK
Reste-Essen


----------



## zandertex (26. Januar 2020)

Rinderhackis auf geschmorten Zwiebeln,Zuchini und Reis.


----------



## zandertex (26. Januar 2020)

Jetz aber.....


----------



## zandertex (26. Januar 2020)

JUNGE........


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Januar 2020)

bekommt auch frau zander was.


----------



## zandertex (26. Januar 2020)

frau zander bekommt natürlich was.


----------



## zandertex (1. Februar 2020)

Das gibbet heut abend....lecker hackis mit kapern und sardellen,putenschnitzel,nudelsalat usw.


----------



## zandertex (1. Februar 2020)

......


----------



## Naish82 (2. Februar 2020)

Achtung Leute: Extrem geile Suppe! 

Habe sie mit Hechtfilet gemacht und noch etwas mit frischen Chilies, Curry und frischen Koriander gepimpt! 









						Safran-Fischsuppe mit Gemüse-Mix Rezept | tegut...
					

Lassen Sie sich von unseren Koch-Ideen inspirieren & probieren Sie unser Rezept für Safran-Fischsuppe mit Gemüse-Mix aus!




					www.tegut.com


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. März 2020)

Ich war heute Angeln mit zwei vom Board.
Es war ein schöner Tag -ABBA Schneider.

Da bleibt nur Krustenbraten und kein Fisch.


----------



## Hering 58 (7. März 2020)

Sieht ABBA auch besser aus ,wie kein Fisch.


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. März 2020)

und schmeckt garantiert besser als "kein Fisch"


----------



## Mescalero (8. März 2020)

*Boilies.*

Tatsächlich ist das der spärliche Rest der Falafel von gestern abend.


----------



## Tikey0815 (8. März 2020)

Meine Frau lässt sich gerade von mir beim Nussecken machen helfen, ich helf auch gerne, ist ja Weltfrauentag


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. März 2020)

mal wieder Werbung von mir.
Und ihr könnt ein büschen gucken.


----------



## Steff-Peff (15. März 2020)

Moin Nobbi,
der Rote Beete-Wacholder-Lachs sieht mega-interessant aus ! 
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Blueser (15. März 2020)

Das sieht alles lecker aus ...


----------



## Hering 58 (16. März 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 340514
> Anhang anzeigen 340513
> 
> mal wieder Werbung von mir.
> Und ihr könnt ein büschen gucken.


Und Nobbi hast du alles gekauft?


----------



## Kochtopf (17. März 2020)

Finde es schade, dass der Trööt so eingeschlafen ist. Leider habe ich kein Foto für euch, aber auf dem Herd simmert gerade ein improvisiertes Geschnetzeltes mit Paprika und Brokkoli, begleitet werden wird es nach dem Mittagsschlaf der Thronerbin von Pellkartoffeln und (frischen) Erbsen mit Möhrchen - eben dem was ich hier vorgefunden habe.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. März 2020)

in der Vorbereitung----für 2 tage essen


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. März 2020)

Sorry.....hab meine Streuselschnecke gerade aufgegessen aber ihr wisst ja wie so'n Ding aussieht gelle?


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. März 2020)

Brillendorsch,
ich muß zu Dir ehrlich sein.
Dieser Braten geht 2mal im Jahr mit Tütte(Ei schäm)

Gularsch und alles andere frisch!


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. März 2020)

Brillendorsch,
ich muß zu Dir ehrlich sein.
Dieser Braten geht 2mal im Jahr mit Tütte(Ei  

Warum tust Du das?
es ist doch soo einfach, ne leckere Soße zu machen.

aber wenn es Dir schmeckt...      alles gut


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. März 2020)

Es war einmal  vor ü20 jahren.
die frau war arbeiten und ich Faultier zu hause.

angefangen mal wieder mit kochen.
sie liebte es nach der arbeit und möchte das heute nochmal haben.

sie macht die soße wie Du.

lg nobbi


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. März 2020)

Ich kann mein Teller-Bild noch nachreichen
von gestern




Heute ist Reste-Essen
lg nobbi


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. März 2020)

sieht gut aus Nobbi,
man sieht der Soße nichts an


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. März 2020)

Reste essen fertig.
Nachtisch
bin ein alter Matrose von 1978




 bin aber zu weich 2020 mit zucker;-)))))


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. März 2020)

Heute mal wieder Lecker;

*Gyros*
DIE ersten verdächtigen gehen schon mal auf Zimmertemperatur;-)


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. März 2020)

Sieht gut aus.
Das muss ich auch mal wieder machen.

Heute gab es Grützwurst mit Sauerkraut und Pellkartoffeln bei mir.


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. März 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus.
> Das muss ich auch mal wieder machen.
> 
> Heute gab es Grützwurst mit Sauerkraut und Pellkartoffeln bei mir.


mit Rosinen?


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. März 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> mit Rosinen?


wie bitte ?


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. März 2020)

haste das Gyros selbst mariniert Nobbi?


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. März 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wie bitte ?


Die Grützwurst


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> haste das Gyros selbst mariniert Nobbi?


das war famila,
block house-qualität.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. März 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> mit Rosinen?




Wat?


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. März 2020)

Grützwurst mit Rosinen ?

grrrr, mir wachsen grade Haare auf den Zähnen


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. März 2020)

Grützwurst Hamburger Art
Grützwurst (wir bevorzugen eine mit Rosinen) in etwas Butter in der Pfanne unter ständigem Wenden anbraten. Parallel das Sauerkraut mit etwas Kümmel erwärmen.
Die Kartoffeln bereits vorher schälen und mit etwas Salz kochen, abgießen, Milch dazu geben, stampfen und mit frisch geriebener Muskatnuss abschmecken.


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. März 2020)

Lecker Essen:
Tellerbild ohne  Rosinen


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. März 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Grützwurst Hamburger Art
> Grützwurst (wir bevorzugen eine mit Rosinen) in etwas Butter in der Pfanne unter ständigem Wenden anbraten. Parallel das Sauerkraut mit etwas Kümmel erwärmen.
> Die Kartoffeln bereits vorher schälen und mit etwas Salz kochen, abgießen, Milch dazu geben, stampfen und mit frisch geriebener Muskatnuss abschmecken.


so kenn ich das auch (ist auch sehr lecker), nur nicht mit Rosinen


----------



## Blueser (21. März 2020)

Die Unterschiede der Geschmäcker in Deutschland sind mancher Orts größer als ich dachte.
Aber eventuell sind es auch nur die Bezeichnungen, bei uns heißt das Gericht tote Oma (ohne Rosinen ) ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. März 2020)

Moin lecker essen,
heute nochmal reste-essen.

morgen neue bilder vom-
Leckeres, deftiges Schweinegulasch nach ungarischer Art mit Salzkartoffeln.


----------



## Hering 58 (21. März 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus.
> Das muss ich auch mal wieder machen.
> 
> Heute gab es Grützwurst mit Sauerkraut und Pellkartoffeln bei mir.


Das ist auch sehr Lecker.


----------



## ralle (21. März 2020)

Ich wars nicht - aber Saulecker !!


----------



## Jan_Cux (21. März 2020)

Brathering und Hering Büsumer Art, nicht heute gekocht aber war lecker. Von dem Büsumer Hering konnte ich nur noch ein Bild der Reste machen, so fix war der aufgegessen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. März 2020)

Hmmmmm........


----------



## Tikey0815 (22. März 2020)

Nachher gibts Kartoffelauflauf mit Bohnen und frischen panierten Forellenfilets. Ich muss die Forelle gleich Filetieren, drückt mir die Daumen, dass die Finger dranbleiben


----------



## Tikey0815 (22. März 2020)

Einfach und schnell


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. März 2020)

Schweinegulasch
am
schnibbeln.




ohne tüten !!!


----------



## Hering 58 (22. März 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Brathering und Hering Büsumer Art, nicht heute gekocht aber war lecker. Von dem Büsumer Hering konnte ich nur noch ein Bild der Reste machen, so fix war der aufgegessen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da geht mir der  Büsumer Hering durch die Lappen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. März 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Da geht mir der  Büsumer Hering durch die Lappen.


nochmal Mist, mir auch.
die Grenzen müssen so schnell wie möglich wieder auf.


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. März 2020)

Rindergulasch, köchelt schon... Bilder folgen Gmail zickt wieder rum...


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. März 2020)

die Linse ist ein wenig beschlagen


----------



## Elmar Elfers (22. März 2020)

Mal was einfaches, aber leichtes: Polenta mit Gemüse-Parmesan-Haube. Ok, der Käse ist eine Ausnahme ;-) Sehr lecker


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. März 2020)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Mal was einfaches, aber leichtes: Polenta mit Gemüse-Parmesan-Haube. Ok, der Käse ist eine Ausnahme ;-) Sehr lecker
> Anhang anzeigen 341068




Dazu noch ein schönes Kotelett.....


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. März 2020)

Oder ein polnisches Schaschlik


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. März 2020)

Jan ,wenn wir Nachbarn währen
hätten wir halb und halb.






Jan_Cux schrieb:


> die Linse ist ein wenig beschlagen
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Oder ein polnisches Schaschlik


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. März 2020)

Tellerbild:


----------



## hanzz (22. März 2020)




----------



## nobbi1962 (22. März 2020)

was esst ihr so? in dieser schweren zeit.

auch ohne bilder!
wir schlafen nicht ein, bei lecker


----------



## Blueser (22. März 2020)

Heute Abend Garnelen in Sesamöl und Knoblauch, mittags gab es Schweinelende mit Kartoffeln und Bohnensalat. Muss morgen allein einkaufen, Nachschub holen (Bier und Wein )...


----------



## Vanner (22. März 2020)

Heute Mittag Bratkartoffeln und Sülze.


----------



## ollidi (22. März 2020)

Ok... Ich gebe es gleich zu... Nicht selber gekocht, aber die Aktion finde ich klasse.   
Klick mich.


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. März 2020)

Heute & Morgen Gulasch, Dienstag & Mittwoch selbstgemachte Lasagne, Donnerstag die Reste vom Gulasch. Freitag Fusili Bolognese. Freitag mache ich mir denn Gedanken für die nächste Woche. Immo schwebt mir Wirsing Eintopf mit Kartoffeln und Mettenden vor.


----------



## zandertex (22. März 2020)

Bidde sehr.


Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Heute & Morgen Gulasch, Dienstag & Mittwoch selbstgemachte Lasagne, Donnerstag die Reste vom Gulasch. Freitag Fusili Bolognese. Freitag mache ich mir denn Gedanken für die nächste Woche. Immo schwebt mir Wirsing Eintopf mit Kartoffeln und Mettenden vor.


das kannste alles so lassen...........deine adress fehlt abba noch.


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. März 2020)

Man muß sich ja Gedanken machen, Samstag muß ich zum Wochenmarkt. Ansonsten habe ich nicht geplant die 4 Wände zu verlassen. Außer in den Garten.


----------



## Hering 58 (22. März 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> Bidde sehr.
> 
> das kannste alles so lassen...........deine adress fehlt abba noch.





Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Man muß sich ja Gedanken machen, Samstag muß ich zum Wochenmarkt. Ansonsten habe ich nicht geplant die 4 Wände zu verlassen. Außer in den Garten.


Damit wissen wir immer noch nicht wo du Wohnst.


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. März 2020)

Freitag hab ich hier ein burzzel-Kind  bj1959  

die wünscht sich nur Musaka.


----------



## Hering 58 (22. März 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Freitag hab ich hier ein burzzel-Kind  bj1959
> 
> die wünscht sich nur Musaka.


Denn weist du ja was du machen musst.


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. März 2020)

ü3std iner Küche.


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. März 2020)

Aber Lecker..


----------



## zandertex (22. März 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ü3std iner Küche.


ne halbe stund muss reichen....alles andere artet in malocherei aus.


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. März 2020)

Och... ein oder zwei Koch Biere dazu machen das schon erträglich.


----------



## Blueser (23. März 2020)

So, habe heute Nachschub geholt. Trotz begrenzter Anzahl an Kunden gingen doch einige auf Kuschel-Kurs, obwohl auf Schildern überall auf Abstand hingewiesen wurde. Hab kurz einen Hustenanfall gehabt, anschließend war ich wieder alleine am Regal .


----------



## hanzz (23. März 2020)

Ich kipp jetzt ne zwiebelsuppe ausser tüte mit sahne und stückigen tomaten zusammen. hähnchenbrust drunter und käse drüber. ab in ofen
klingt komisch, schmeckt aber.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. März 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich kipp jetzt ne zwiebelsuppe ausser tüte mit sahne und stückigen tomaten zusammen. hähnchenbrust drunter und käse drüber. ab in ofen
> klingt komisch, schmeckt aber.



Das ist Schlachthähnchenmord, das arme Hähnchen muss zweimal sterben


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. März 2020)

Hanzz das ist unser Brillendorsch!
er und tüten

;-)


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. März 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hanzz das ist unser Brillendorsch!
> er und tüten
> 
> ;-)


   Tütenalergie


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. März 2020)

leider kann ich wegen Gips an rechter Hand zur Zeit nicht selbst kochen,
dabei hätte ich gerade jetzt so viel Zeit dafür


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Tütenallergie



Hab ich früher zu den Mädels auch immer gesagt.....


----------



## hanzz (23. März 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Tütenalergie


Ich eigentlich auch, aber ist halt schnell u einfach. Muss heut mal sein.


----------



## hanzz (23. März 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hab ich früher zu den Mädels auch immer gesagt.....


Meine Tüten wollten die Mädels immer haben


----------



## Blueser (24. März 2020)

Gab eben Frikadellen, Rahmblumenkohl und Kartoffeln. Reicht noch für morgen, danach mache ich eine ungarische Gulaschsuppe. Die gelingt mir meist hervorragend und ist saulecker.
PS: Kleiner Geheimtipp: geräuchertes Paprikapulver, geht auch bei anderen Gerichten, wo Räucheraroma gewünscht wird ...


----------



## hanzz (24. März 2020)

Hier gab's Kartoffelsalat und Würstchen 
Is noch was da für Abendschnubbelei


----------



## Hering 58 (24. März 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hab ich früher zu den Mädels auch immer gesagt.....


Und hat nicht hin gehauen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. März 2020)

Harley the best, fuck the rest! 
Tag 3 mit--------------








war aber immer noch voll lecker.
wir essen immer am 3ten tag--das mit nudeln.

also wie immer.
lg nobbi


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. März 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Und hat nicht hin gehauen.



Doch.
Super.
Ich durfte immer blank.......


----------



## angler1996 (24. März 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Doch.
> Super.
> Ich durfte immer blank.......


 eben Champion aller Klassen ;-)))


----------



## Jan_Cux (24. März 2020)

selbst gemachte Lasagne... gibt es morgen nochmal.


----------



## hanzz (24. März 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Is noch was da für Abendschnubbelei


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (24. März 2020)

Solche "Abendschnubbelei " gabs bei uns heute auch, allerdings statt der Wiener mit Thüringer Stiften, bin immer noch satt und zufrieden


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. März 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Freitag hab ich hier ein burzzel-Kind
> 
> die wünscht sich nur Musaka.


Moin lecker essen,
ich war heute einkaufen und alles bekommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. März 2020)

Sehr schön Nobbi.
Ich muss noch los. Mal sehen ob die Regale wieder voll sind.....


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. März 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin lecker essen,
> ich war heute einkaufen und alles bekommen.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341320




Eyyy warte mal......ich seh gerade du hast den Schnaps vergessen oder war keiner mehr?


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. März 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eyyy warte mal......ich seh gerade du hast den Schnaps vergessen oder war keiner mehr?


Ouso gehört schließlich dazu


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. März 2020)

in Musaka kommt 1/4 trockener Weißwein mit rein Jungs.


----------



## Hering 58 (25. März 2020)

Ich war heute auch einkaufen .


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. März 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> in Musaka kommt 1/4 trockener Weißwein mit rein Jungs.




Dann bin ich beruhigt. Hatte mir schon Sorgen gemacht.......


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. März 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch einkaufen .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gleich 5kg gehamstert?


----------



## Hering 58 (25. März 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gleich 5kg gehamstert?


War billig,musste ich zu schlagen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (25. März 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gleich 5kg gehamstert?


Hamstern ? Ein gesittetet Student konnte damals 10 Tage davon Leben


----------



## Hering 58 (25. März 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hamstern ? Ein gesittetet Student konnte damals 10 Tage davon Leben


Das mache ich doch auch ,10 tage lang reicht es nicht.Bin ja auch kein Student.
Es war kein Hamstern ,es war ein Angebot  .


----------



## hanzz (25. März 2020)

Es muss weg, was da ist. 
Kartoffel, Zucchini, Paprika Lasagne. 
Für heut und morgen.


----------



## tomxxxtom (25. März 2020)

Du hast ja Fleisch vergessen


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. März 2020)

Reste-Essen auch hier.
fragt nicht ABBA da ist auch ne dose tuna mit drin;-)


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. März 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> fragt nicht ABBA da ist auch ne dose tuna mit drin;-)



Dann kann es nur gut werden Nobbi.
Thunfisch ist leeeeeecker!
Lass es dir schmecken.


----------



## hanzz (25. März 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Du hast ja Fleisch vergessen


Ne. Das ist in der Sauce. 
Mach öfter mal n Riesen Topf Bolo. Die wird dann in Portionen immer für 2 Personen eingefroren. 
Kann man viel draus machen oder einfach auf Nudeln kippen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. März 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> in Musaka kommt 1/4 trockener Weißwein mit rein Jungs.


und der Ouso in den Koch ?


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. März 2020)

Moin lecker essen Jungs,
ich trinke kein schnaps mehr,
Ouzo ist aber nicht schlecht (Kristalle)

Griechenland war immer mein Urlaubsland---die Griechen ziehen sich das auch durch die Nase bei Erkältung .


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. März 2020)

*Mikrowellen ein mal im Jahr und der war jetzt.*


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (27. März 2020)

Heute war ich mal wieder der Koch  , durfte meine liebe Frau mal etwas verwöhnen.
Rouladen mal etwas anders, mit Hackfleischfüllung......super lecker......









Dazu einen halbtrockenen Dornfelder
Danach ein Mittagsschläfchen 

Bleibt alle gesund und liebe Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## Blueser (27. März 2020)

Sieht sehr lecker aus!
Rouladen gehören auch zu meiner Leibspeise. Wir füllen die mit Bacon und Streifen von Gewürzgurken, da bleiben die Rouladen schön saftig. Dazu gehören bei uns standesgemäß Rotkohl und Thüringer Klöße .
Heute gibt es Kassler mit Sauerkraut, Gulaschsuppe habe ich auf das Wochenende verschoben ....


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (27. März 2020)

Hei Blueser,
ja, so klassisch wie Du gerade beschrieben mag ich die Roulade auch sehr, hab da aber mal zufällig im www ein etwas anderes Rezept gefunden und wollte das mal ausprobieren. Geschmacklich doch etwas anders, aber sehr lecker, mach ich wieder


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. März 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Sieht sehr lecker aus!
> Rouladen gehören auch zu meiner Leibspeise. Wir füllen die mit Bacon und Streifen von Gewürzgurken, da bleiben die Rouladen schön saftig. Dazu gehören bei uns standesgemäß Rotkohl und Thüringer Klöße .
> Heute gibt es Kassler mit Sauerkraut, Gulaschsuppe habe ich auf das Wochenende verschoben ....


Das sind Rouladen klassisch, seeehr lecker


----------



## hanzz (27. März 2020)

Heut gibt's Fisch
Fisch, Kräuterbutter, Lauchzwiebeln, Zucchini in Alufolie gedünstet. Salat dazu.


----------



## Bronni (27. März 2020)

Ich habe heute Garnelen in Olivenöl mit Knoblauch gebraten, dann frisch gekochte Spagetties, kleingeschnittene Tomaten, Petersilie und Rucola untergehoben, etwas durchgemischt und wer möchte noch Parmesan darüber, ein Gedicht. Ein Gläschen Riesling und alles ist perfekt.


----------



## hanzz (27. März 2020)

Bronni schrieb:


> Ich habe heute Garnelen in Olivenöl mit Knoblauch gebraten, dann frisch gekochte Spagetties, kleingeschnittene Tomaten, Petersilie und Rucola untergehoben, etwas durchgemischt und wer möchte noch Parmesan darüber, ein Gedicht. Ein Gläschen Riesling und alles ist perfekt.


Sehr geil


----------



## Fruehling (27. März 2020)

Bronni schrieb:


> Ich habe heute Garnelen in Olivenöl mit Knoblauch gebraten, dann frisch gekochte Spagetties, kleingeschnittene Tomaten, Petersilie und Rucola untergehoben, etwas durchgemischt und wer möchte noch Parmesan darüber, ein Gedicht. Ein Gläschen Riesling und alles ist perfekt.



*sabber*


----------



## Jan_Cux (27. März 2020)

Heute gab es Fusili mit Bolognese... Morgen wird gegrillt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. März 2020)

Bronni schrieb:


> Ich habe heute Garnelen in Olivenöl mit Knoblauch gebraten, dann frisch gekochte Spagetties, kleingeschnittene Tomaten, Petersilie und Rucola untergehoben, etwas durchgemischt und wer möchte noch Parmesan darüber, ein Gedicht. Ein Gläschen Riesling und alles ist perfekt.


Fast genauso mach ich das auch, 
allerdings ohne Rucola, dafür etwas Basilikum. Und es muss ein sehr gutes Olivenöl sein.
Insgesamt ist es eine Köstlichkeit. Ob Riesling oder Dornfelder ist Geschmacksache, beides passt


----------



## hanzz (28. März 2020)

Panko Chicken und Curcuma Reis mit gebratenen Zwiebeln und Paprika. Sweet Chili Sauce dazu


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. März 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Freitag hab ich hier ein burzzel-Kind
> 
> die wünscht sich nur Musaka.


iwas ist schiefgelaufen --zweiter tag -bin am boden.
hatte andere zutaten.
keine bilder vom Musaka.

kann ich für Euch nicht so schicken.


----------



## ralle (28. März 2020)

Heute Abend gab es Rostbeef von der (fast)  eigenen Schlachtung aus Freilandhaltung.


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. März 2020)

ralle das messer ist schon mega!
da kam ein like von susanne--darf ich fragen .

noch eine Dame im AB
was gab es zu essen.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (28. März 2020)

@ralle, das sieht super aus! Ich hätte Beilage gehabt. Couscous-Curry-Gemüse-Pfanne:


----------



## Susanne. (28. März 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Heute Abend gab es Rostbeef von der (fast)  eigenen Schlachtung aus Freilandhaltung.
> Anhang anzeigen 341615
> Anhang anzeigen 341616
> Anhang anzeigen 341617
> Anhang anzeigen 341618


----------



## Susanne. (28. März 2020)

Haben wir gut hinbekommen!!


----------



## ralle (28. März 2020)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> @ralle, das sieht super aus! Ich hätte Beilage gehabt. Couscous-Curry-Gemüse-Pfanne:
> Anhang anzeigen 341628


Oh Elmar -- das hat uns ja "Corona" voll verhagelt.  Wir waren schon zu zweit !!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (28. März 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Oh Elmar -- das hat uns ja "Corona" voll verhagelt.  Wir waren schon zu zweit !!


Ah, stimmt. Dann warten wir ab und holen es nach


----------



## Susanne. (28. März 2020)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> @ralle, das sieht super aus! Ich hätte Beilage gehabt. Couscous-Curry-Gemüse-Pfanne:
> Anhang anzeigen 341628


Dazu gab es Brunnenkresse .


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. März 2020)

ot im lecker essen

immer!
man bekommt Ideen für 
Rezepte


----------



## ralle (28. März 2020)

Auch wenn es etwas abgehoben klingt - vieles schmeckt nur mit Norwegischer Butter.  Ich bin ehrlich - bei uns kommt  zu 99%  nur diese Butter auf den Tisch & Pfanne. Meine Angelfreunde versorgen uns damit übers ganze Jahr.


----------



## Susanne. (28. März 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Heute Abend gab es Rostbeef von der (fast)  eigenen Schlachtung aus Freilandhaltung.
> Anhang anzeigen 341615
> Anhang anzeigen 341616
> Anhang anzeigen 341617
> Anhang anzeigen 341618





ralle schrieb:


> Oh Elmar -- das hat uns ja "Corona" voll verhagelt.  Wir waren schon zu zweit !!


Du hast den  Bärlauch vergessen...


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. März 2020)

boyson no metter - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Jan_Cux (28. März 2020)

Hab leider kein Bild für euch heute,  aber wir haben Lecker gegrillt.


----------



## Bronni (29. März 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Fast genauso mach ich das auch,
> allerdings ohne Rucola, dafür etwas Basilikum. Und es muss ein sehr gutes Olivenöl sein.
> Insgesamt ist es eine Köstlichkeit. Ob Riesling oder Dornfelder ist Geschmacksache, beides passt


Ja, gutes Olivenöl ist sehr wichtig, ich richte mich immer nach den Testergebnissen und versuche dann die Testsieger, meistens passen sie. Bei den Weinen bin ich auch sehr flexibel, aber da meine Frau keinen Rotwein mag, schließe ich mich gerne dem Riesling an.


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. März 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> iwas ist schiefgelaufen --zweiter tag -bin am boden.
> hatte andere zutaten.
> keine bilder vom Musaka.
> 
> kann ich für Euch nicht so schicken.


Du sollst doch den Ouzo nach dem Essen trinken, nicht schon vorher


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. März 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Heute Abend gab es Rostbeef von der (fast)  eigenen Schlachtung aus Freilandhaltung.
> Anhang anzeigen 341615
> Anhang anzeigen 341616
> Anhang anzeigen 341617
> Anhang anzeigen 341618


jetzt hab ich mich am Kinnwasser verschluckt


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. März 2020)

Bronni schrieb:


> Ja, gutes Olivenöl ist sehr wichtig, ich richte mich immer nach den Testergebnissen und versuche dann die Testsieger, meistens passen sie. Bei den Weinen bin ich auch sehr flexibel, aber da meine Frau keinen Rotwein mag, schließe ich mich gerne dem Riesling an.



Da bin ich in der glücklichen Lage Öl aus selbst geernteten Oliven zur Verfügung zu haben.
Dazu noch selbst gemachte Pasta und frischer Bärlauch und ich bin im kulinarischen Himmel


----------



## ralle (29. März 2020)

Zum Mittag gab es Zanderfilet!


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. März 2020)

ralle haut einen nach dem anderen raus


----------



## ralle (29. März 2020)

Und gleich noch etwas Fisch Sauer eingelegt.


----------



## ralle (29. März 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ralle haut einen nach dem anderen raus


In dieser Zeit kann und sollte man immer gut Essen !!  

Wie war das -- Essen ist der Sex des Alters


----------



## Bronni (29. März 2020)

Heute habe ich mal ganz einfach und preiswert gekocht, Spagetti Carbonara. Mein Rezept lautet wie folgt:

4 Eier je nach Größe, Pfeffer, Salz und Muskatnuss mit dem Zauberstab aufschlagen, klein geschnittenen Kochschinken und Schinkenwürfel (Katenschinken von Aldi) und Käse (Bergkäse oder milder) unterheben.
Spagetti (frische oder von guter Qualität) kochen und nach Kochzeitende in die vorgeheizte Pfanne tropfnass geben (zur Hälfte) die Ei-Schinkenmischung darüber geben, den Rest der Nudeln darüber und unter unterrühren, bis die Eier stocken. Vor dem Anrichten viel Petersilie oder ...darüber geben.

Ein preiswertes Rezept, das auch Kinder mögen, vielleicht mit kleinen Abwandlungen.



	

		
			
		

		
	
Dazu gab es auch etwas zu trinken, siehe Bild......


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. März 2020)

och menno
und ich kann jetzt nicht kochen>>>>>>>>scheiß Gips


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. März 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> och menno
> und ich kann jetzt nicht kochen>>>>>>>>scheiß Gips


Moin,
also doch mal tüten-suppe--duck und wech;-)))))


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. März 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin,
> also doch mal tüten-suppe--duck und wech;-)))))


nö, hab ja meine tolle Frau
sie kocht mind. so gut wie ich


----------



## Naish82 (29. März 2020)

Hab gestern Abend ein 2KG Beef Brisket auf‘n Grill gehauen, heute morgen um 11:00 war es fertig. War ein Träumchen...


----------



## ralle (29. März 2020)

Noch ein Dessert zum Abend !!


----------



## Susanne. (29. März 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> In dieser Zeit kann und sollte man immer gut Essen !!
> 
> Wie war das -- Essen ist der Sex des Alters


Ich bin aber noch nicht alt


----------



## Susanne. (29. März 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Noch ein Dessert zum Abend !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn du mich nicht hättest


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. März 2020)

Ich mag ja garnicht schreiben;-)

Dino s Pizza Service

Lasagne  mit Käse überbacken, mit leckerer Tomaten-Sahnesauce.
Dürüm Wrap
Dönerfleisch (Kalb) mit leckerem Tzatziki, gewürfelten Tomaten, Gurken und Salat-Mix.
Dessert nach her mit Milch:


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. März 2020)

@ralle 
Werter Kollege, der Zander war ja schon sehr grenzwertig, aber das Eis mit der Soße ( ich nehme mal an Eierlikörchen), das geht ja nun gar nicht. Jetzt sitze ich hier und weiß nicht wie ich wieder auf den Teppich komme. Hat aber auch alles viel zu gut ausgesehen. Bitte weiter so, vielleicht aber Gerichte, die ich nicht so gerne mag.


----------



## ralle (29. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @ralle
> Werter Kollege, der Zander war ja schon sehr grenzwertig, aber das Eis mit der Soße ( ich nehme mal an Eierlikörchen), das geht ja nun gar nicht. Jetzt sitze ich hier und weiß nicht wie ich wieder auf den Teppich komme. Hat aber auch alles viel zu gut ausgesehen. Bitte weiter so, vielleicht aber Gerichte, die ich nicht so gerne mag.


Ich werde sehen was sich machen läßt !!

Ne Liste mit nichtschmeckenden Gerichten wäre wünschenswert !!


----------



## ollidi (29. März 2020)

Ralle, Du machst mich hier völlig fertig...


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. März 2020)

ollidi schrieb:


> Ralle, Du machst mich hier völlig fertig...


Noch ein Eisliebhaber???


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. März 2020)

Moin olli und Hecht,
was gab es bei euch so-zu essen?

lg nobbi der mitte ende der Woche wieder einkaufen will.


----------



## ollidi (29. März 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> was gab es bei euch so-zu essen?


Bei uns gab es heute eine Schaschlikpfanne.
Durchwachsenen Speck klein geschnippelt und in der Pfanne ausgelassen. 
Dann den Speck an die Seite gestellt, Schweinegulasch in die Pfanne und scharf anbraten. Danach Wasser, Zwiebeln und den Speck sowie diverse Gewürze (da gibt es fertige Mischungen, die wir noch verfeinern) dazu und ca. 30 Min köcheln lassen, bis das Fleisch zart war. 
Abschmecken und mit Baguett auf den Teller.

Ist ein einfaches und schnelles Essen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. März 2020)

@Nobbi Spagetti mit Rindergulasch {ohne Foto)


----------



## Blueser (29. März 2020)

Bei uns gab es heute, wie angekündigt, ungarische Gulaschsuppe. Einfach lecker und sehr aromatisch. Reicht dennoch für morgen ...


----------



## ralle (29. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Noch ein Eisliebhaber???


Jepp - aber nur mit Eierlikör (heißt hier Riemenspanner)


----------



## ralle (29. März 2020)

ollidi schrieb:


> Bei uns gab es heute eine Schaschlikpfanne.
> Durchwachsenen Speck klein geschnippelt und in der Pfanne ausgelassen.
> Dann den Speck an die Seite gestellt, Schweinegulasch in die Pfanne und scharf anbraten. Danach Wasser, Zwiebeln und den Speck sowie diverse Gewürze (da gibt es fertige Mischungen, die wir noch verfeinern) dazu und ca. 30 Min köcheln lassen, bis das Fleisch zart war.
> Abschmecken und mit Baguett auf den Teller.
> ...



Olli - Fotos - Fotos - Fotos !!


----------



## ralle (29. März 2020)

Susanne. schrieb:


> Wenn du mich nicht hättest



Da kann ich nur Zustimmen !!


----------



## ollidi (29. März 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Olli - Fotos - Fotos - Fotos !!


Vergessen... Asche auf mein Haupt, welches ich gerade in Demut beuge...


----------



## Susanne. (29. März 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur Zustimmen !!


Uhhhhh


----------



## Susanne. (29. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @ralle
> Werter Kollege, der Zander war ja schon sehr grenzwertig, aber das Eis mit der Soße ( ich nehme mal an Eierlikörchen), das geht ja nun gar nicht. Jetzt sitze ich hier und weiß nicht wie ich wieder auf den Teppich komme. Hat aber auch alles viel zu gut ausgesehen. Bitte weiter so, vielleicht aber Gerichte, die ich nicht so gerne mag.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. März 2020)

Susanne. schrieb:


> Uhhhhh


???
in dieser schlimmen zeit----geht es auch ohne Foto.
bleibt mir gesund.


----------



## ralle (29. März 2020)

Meine Frau hat mich an die gestrige Kaffeezeit erinnert !


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. März 2020)

die Susi


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (30. März 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Und gleich noch etwas Fisch Sauer eingelegt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341658
> Anhang anzeigen 341659



das sieht ja schon wieder lecker aus !
Was nimmst Du vorzugsweise zum sauer Einlegen für Fisch ?
Und mich interessiert sehr Dein Rezept für den Sud ...............!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (30. März 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat mich an die gestrige Kaffeezeit erinnert !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und, hast Du welche abbekommen? ;-) Sieht superlecker aus!


----------



## ralle (30. März 2020)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> das sieht ja schon wieder lecker aus !
> Was nimmst Du vorzugsweise zum sauer Einlegen für Fisch ?
> Und mich interessiert sehr Dein Rezept für den Sud ...............!



Hallo Bernd
Ein Rezept im eigenen Sinne ,gibt es nicht. Manchmal hat man nur 1-2 Stücke Filet übrig - manchmal 4-5.  Die Zutaten sind eine ganze geviertelte Zwiebel/1-2 Knoblauchzehen/Lorbeerblätter/Wacholderbeeren/Pfefferkörner/grobes Salz/Zucker/Chilischote.  Das ganze wird in (je nach Fischmenge)  einem viertel/halben Liter Wasser und reichlich Essig (muß richtig kräftig nach Essig schmecken-das mache ich nach Geschmack) aufgekocht werden und 2-3 Minuten köcheln lassen.  Abkühlen lassen, Filets übergießen (müssen kpl. bedeckt sein) und für 2-3 Tage in den Kühlschrank.
Also kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## ralle (30. März 2020)

Schwups ein schnelles Mittag gemacht und schon verdrückt !!

Chorizo/Zwiebeln/Knoblauch/Chili/Eier mit etwas rotem Hawaiisalz abgeschmeckt  -- fertig


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. März 2020)

Bei mir gab's eben Berli....äää....Bouletten mit Karotten-Kohlrabigemüse und Salzkartoffeln.

Leider Foto vergessen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. März 2020)

Noch in Arbeit,
Gurkensalat-Petersilienkartoffeln od. Pü mit Fischstäbchen (Leider TK)


----------



## Blueser (30. März 2020)

Habe meine Gulaschsuppe von gestern auf Grund der geringen Restmenge in Gulasch mit Salzkartoffeln umbenannt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. März 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Schwups ein schnelles Mittag gemacht und schon verdrückt !!
> 
> Chorizo/Zwiebeln/Knoblauch/Chili/Eier mit etwas rotem Hawaiisalz abgeschmeckt  -- fertig
> Anhang anzeigen 341751


mein Frühstück mhhh, gibt Power für den Tag


----------



## hanzz (30. März 2020)

Heut Reste vom Gulasch aufgetaut, wird gemischt mit dem Rest vom Rinderbraten von gestern. Nudeln drunter und Salat dazu. 
Bei mir auch Resteverwertung a la Gulasch



Blueser schrieb:


> Habe meine Gulaschsuppe von gestern auf Grund der geringen Restmenge in Gulasch mit Salzkartoffeln umbenannt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341754


----------



## hanzz (30. März 2020)

Teller


----------



## Blueser (30. März 2020)

Ich weiß auch nicht, jedesmal vergesse ich das Grünzeugs. Das liegt aber bestimmt an der (wahrscheinlich) thüringer Ausrede: Fleisch ist mein Gemüse ....


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. März 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht, jedesmal vergesse ich das Grünzeugs. Das liegt aber bestimmt an der (wahrscheinlich) thüringer Ausrede: Fleisch ist mein Gemüse ....



oh oh, stell dir vor, du würdest über den berühmten "grünen Daumen" verfügen


----------



## Blueser (30. März 2020)

Blumen sind keine Lebensmittel (noch nicht)


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. März 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Blumen sind keine Lebensmittel (noch nicht)


nicht einmal Blumenkohl?


----------



## Blueser (30. März 2020)

Doch, den gab es letzte Woche. Frisch aus der TK. (Mit Frikadellen aufgepeppt)


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. März 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> nicht einmal Blumenkohl?


Hey- hepadie Blumenkohl mit Sauce hollandaise im Bachofen überbacken


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. März 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Doch, den gab es letzte Woche. Frisch aus der TK. (Mit Frikadellen aufgepeppt)


nix da, du sagtest doch Blumen sind keine Lebensmittel.


----------



## Blueser (30. März 2020)




----------



## Jan_Cux (30. März 2020)

Wirsing Eintopf mit Mettenden... das Essen für die nächsten Tage ist gesichert.


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. März 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Noch in Arbeit,
> Gurkensalat-Petersilienkartoffeln od. Pü mit Fischstäbchen (Leider TK)


Mit Pü.


----------



## Hering 58 (30. März 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Wirsing Eintopf mit Mettenden... das Essen für die nächsten Tage ist gesichert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sieht ja Lecker aus -Jan.Wann soll ich zum Essen Kommen?


----------



## Hering 58 (30. März 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Mit Pü.
> Anhang anzeigen 341816


Mit Nato- Kitt.


----------



## Jan_Cux (30. März 2020)

Das langt auch für drei Hartmut


----------



## Susanne. (30. März 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Jepp - aber nur mit Eierlikör (heißt hier Riemenspanner)





ralle schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat mich an die gestrige Kaffeezeit erinnert !
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> das sieht ja schon wieder lecker aus !
> Was nimmst Du vorzugsweise zum sauer Einlegen für Fisch ?
> Und mich interessiert sehr Dein Rezept für den Sud ...............!


Wir legen "frei Schnauze" ein, Essig, Essigessenz,Salz, Zucker, Zwiebeln, Wacholderbeeren, Lorbeerblätter,Wasser Pfefferkörner abschmecken!! alles 10 min köcheln lassen. ...abkühlen lassen und über den Fisch gießen.


----------



## Susanne. (30. März 2020)

Susanne. schrieb:


> Wir legen "frei Schnauze" ein, Essig, Essigessenz,Salz, Zucker, Zwiebeln, Wacholderbeeren, Lorbeerblätter,Wasser Pfefferkörner abschmecken!! alles 10 min köcheln lassen. ...abkühlen lassen und über den Fisch gießen.


Ach ja, frischer Fisch schmeckt natürlich am besten...Sorte egal !! Dorsch, Seelachs Makrele.....


----------



## Blueser (30. März 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Wirsing Eintopf mit Mettenden... das Essen für die nächsten Tage ist gesichert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Essen wir auch öfters. Wir nehmen aber statt der Mettenden Kassler Rippchen. Ist aber bestimmt mit den Knackwürstchen auch lecker...


----------



## Jan_Cux (30. März 2020)

Kann ich mir auch vorstellen, aber hier im Norden kommen da Mettenden rein.   Knoblauch und Ingwer runden die Sache schön ab.


----------



## Blueser (30. März 2020)

Das ist ja das Schöne, geht nichts über regionale Küche mit ihren Variationen. Aber Knobi geht immer, auch bei uns .


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (31. März 2020)

Hei Susanne, Hei ralle,

danke für Eure Infos, ja, so in diese Richtung gehen auch meine geschmacklichen Neigungen  
?? Lasst Ihr dabei den Fisch völlig roh ??
Und ja, Susanne hat völlig Recht, frischer Fisch ist und bleibt natürlich ganz ganz vorne ......... aber manchmal hat man etwas übrig oder zu viel, das sollte man lecker konservieren 

Bleibt alle gesund !! 
LG aus Berlin


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. März 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Kann ich mir auch vorstellen, aber hier im Norden kommen da Mettenden rein.   Knoblauch und Ingwer runden die Sache schön ab.


ha ha, bei uns kommt beides rein


----------



## ralle (31. März 2020)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Hei Susanne, Hei ralle,
> 
> danke für Eure Infos, ja, so in diese Richtung gehen auch meine geschmacklichen Neigungen
> ?? Lasst Ihr dabei den Fisch völlig roh ??
> ...



Es kommt zuviel gebratener oder  vorgegarter Fisch (Backofen ca. 80°-90°)  zum Einsatz.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. März 2020)

Albacorebouletten mit Kohlrabigemüse


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. März 2020)

Moin,
sind das Fischfrikadellen?


----------



## Blueser (31. März 2020)

Denke, Thunfisch ...


----------



## Fruehling (31. März 2020)

Wo bekommt man derzeit frischen Albacore?


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. März 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man derzeit frischen Albacore?





nobbi1962 schrieb:


> *AW: Abgefahrenes Trash Cooking*
> 
> Moin Moin
> Ich werde heute mal bein Einkaufen zwei Thunfischdosen mitbringen ,im eigenen Saft.
> ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. März 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man derzeit frischen Albacore?




Wüsste ich auch gern.
War Thunfisch aus Büchse - zu Bouletten verarbeitet.


----------



## Susanne. (31. März 2020)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Hei Susanne, Hei ralle,
> 
> danke für Eure Infos, ja, so in diese Richtung gehen auch meine geschmacklichen Neigungen
> ?? Lasst Ihr dabei den Fisch völlig roh ??
> ...


Gebratener Fisch geht natürlich auch!
Siehe: Brathering


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. März 2020)

Heute nicht der Rede wert----


nobbi1962 schrieb:


> *AW: Beste Fertigpizza?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blueser (31. März 2020)

Hatte ich heute ausnahmsweise auch ... 
Morgen gibt es Nudeln mit Würstchengulasch.


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. März 2020)

Ich hatte vergessen die Koteletts aufzutauen.

aber Morgen


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. April 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich hatte vergessen die Koteletts aufzutauen.
> 
> aber Morgen


Kotelett-paniert
in dieser schlimmen Zeit kommt der Rosenkohl mal aus dem TK.
Die Sosse kommt noch vom rest Gularsch----war auch im TK.


----------



## hanzz (1. April 2020)

Heute Flanksteak. War im Angebot
Salat darf nicht fehlen
Kräuterbutter kam nach Foto drauf


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (1. April 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Heute Flanksteak. War im Angebot
> Salat darf nicht fehlen
> Kräuterbutter kam nach Foto drauf
> Anhang anzeigen 341964



Hei , 
das sieht ja sehr lecker aus, sogar der Salat   
Ist das Chicorée oder Salatherzen ?
Aber kommen wir mal zum Wesentlichen :  Fleisch !
Das Ding hast Du auf den Punkt gebracht, Grill oder Schmortopf ??
Hast Du auch schon mal hanging tender (auch Onglet oder Nierenzapfen) gemacht ??
Könnte man das geschmacklich vergleichen ?

Hungrige Grüße


----------



## hanzz (2. April 2020)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Hei ,
> das sieht ja sehr lecker aus, sogar der Salat
> Ist das Chicorée oder Salatherzen ?
> Aber kommen wir mal zum Wesentlichen :  Fleisch !
> ...


Salat Herzen, mit Paprika Gurken und Tomaten. 
Yoghurt dressing. Salz Pfeffer Säure Zucker Olivenöl 
Flanksteak, wenn nicht gegrillt, brat ich in der Grillpfanne scharf an und dann bei 120 Grad 15-20 Minuten im Backofen. Schon zart. 
Diesmal in der Pfanne gemacht.
Zu Hanging Tender kann ich nichts sagen. Noch nicht gemacht.


----------



## Skott (2. April 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Albacorebouletten mit Kohlrabigemüse
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341852
> Anhang anzeigen 341853


Hallo lieber Professore,

magst du uns mal dein Thunfisch-Buletten-Rezept in detaillierter Form verraten?
Das würde mich sehr freuen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. April 2020)

Skott schrieb:


> Hallo lieber Professore,
> 
> magst du uns mal dein Thunfisch-Buletten-Rezept in detaillierter Form verraten?
> Das würde mich sehr freuen...




Da gibt es ja viele verschiedene Rezepte(mit Chili usw). Der Phantasie sind da keine Grenzen gesetzt.

Das Grundrezept geht so:

2 Dosen Thunfisch in Saft(Saft abgießen!)
1 Zwiebel
2 Eier
35gr. zarte Haferflocken
20gr. Paniermehl
wenig Salz, Pfeffer, Dill, Knoblauch

Beliebige Gwwürze nach Geschmack....Chili, Kräuter usw.

=10 Buletten a 50gr.

Alles vermengen und Bouletten formen. Dann braten. Fertig.


----------



## Skott (2. April 2020)

Ganz lieben Dank dafür...!


----------



## hanzz (2. April 2020)

Heut hab ich Bifteki mit Feta gefüllt selbstgemacht. Tzatziki angerührt, gebratenen Broccoli dazu und nen Bauernsalat


----------



## ralle (2. April 2020)

Heute habe ich mal meine neue Metrokarte getestet. 
Aufgetafelt wurde heute Steak vom Schwertfisch, dazu Bratkartoffeln aus der Süsskartoffel und etwas Gemüse.  Als Vorspeise gab es Carpaccio und Meeresfrüchtesalat.  Getränke - ein trockener Riesling.

Manchmal geht das auch am Donnerstag !!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (2. April 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Heute habe ich mal meine neue Metrokarte getestet.
> Aufgetafelt wurde heute Steak vom Schwertfisch, dazu Bratkartoffeln aus der Süsskartoffel und etwas Gemüse.  Als Vorspeise gab es Carpaccio und Meeresfrüchtesalat.  Getränke - ein trockener Riesling.
> 
> Manchmal geht das auch am Donnerstag !!
> ...


Respekt! Das sieht ja top aus


----------



## Naish82 (2. April 2020)

Heute wurden die Rib‘s fürs Wochenende geliefert. St.Louis Cut, ca 1,7kg die Leiter.
Werden dann per 3-2-1 Methode zubereitet, perfekt F.o.t.B.
Ausgangsmaterial sieht mega gut aus!


----------



## Jan_Cux (2. April 2020)

Rippchen hatte ich heute auch, mit Metaxasoße.  Das Grünzeug fiel heute flach...


----------



## hanzz (2. April 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Heute habe ich mal meine neue Metrokarte getestet.
> Aufgetafelt wurde heute Steak vom Schwertfisch, dazu Bratkartoffeln aus der Süsskartoffel und etwas Gemüse.  Als Vorspeise gab es Carpaccio und Meeresfrüchtesalat.  Getränke - ein trockener Riesling.
> 
> Manchmal geht das auch am Donnerstag !!
> ...


Schwertfisch ist hammer. Und was du draus gemacht hast Top


----------



## Susanne. (2. April 2020)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Respekt! Das sieht ja top aus


Hat mein Bester sehr gut hinbekommen, durfte die Küche nicht betreten


ralle schrieb:


> Heute habe ich mal meine neue Metrokarte getestet.
> Aufgetafelt wurde heute Steak vom Schwertfisch, dazu Bratkartoffeln aus der Süsskartoffel und etwas Gemüse.  Als Vorspeise gab es Carpaccio und Meeresfrüchtesalat.  Getränke - ein trockener Riesling.
> 
> Manchmal geht das auch am Donnerstag !!
> ...


 ja Respekt, hast du gut gekocht!!!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (2. April 2020)

Boah, ich habe schon wieder so ein Hunger, wenn ich das hier sehe


----------



## hanzz (2. April 2020)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Boah, ich habe schon wieder so ein Hunger, wenn ich das hier sehe


Hab noch 2 Bifteki da. Kannst am Fenster bei mir abholen. Wohne Parterre 
Kaffee gibt's auch noch


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (2. April 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Zu Hanging Tender kann ich nichts sagen. Noch nicht gemacht.



Schade, ich nämlich auch nicht, ist ja auch ziemlich selten dieses Stück.


----------



## ralle (3. April 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Und gleich noch etwas Fisch Sauer eingelegt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341658
> Anhang anzeigen 341659



Heute probiert und für gut befunden.


----------



## hanzz (3. April 2020)

Bifteki nochmal
Als Baguette


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. April 2020)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Werden dann per 3-2-1 Methode zubereitet




Ich dachte das wäre die ebay Methode.

Wie geht das mit Fleisch?


----------



## Vanner (3. April 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich dachte das wäre die ebay Methode.
> 
> Wie geht das mit Fleisch?



3 Stunden räuchern, 2 Stunden dämpfen und 1 Stunde mit Barbecue-Sauce glasiert.


----------



## Jan_Cux (3. April 2020)

Heute gabs Gyrosauflauf mit selbstgemachter Metaxasoße.  In dem Rezept steht 8 gehackte Knoblauch Zehen... Der Sicherheitsabstand morgen beim Einkaufen ist somit gewährleistet


----------



## Hering 58 (3. April 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Heute gabs Gyrosauflauf mit selbstgemachter Metaxasoße.  In dem Rezept steht 8 gehackte Knoblauch Zehen... Der Sicherheitsabstand morgen beim Einkaufen ist somit gewährleistet
> Anhang anzeigen 342133
> Anhang anzeigen 342134
> Anhang anzeigen 342135
> ...


Das sieht doch Lecker aus Jan.Den  Metaxa hast du ABBA getrunken?


----------



## Jan_Cux (3. April 2020)

Noch nicht, bislang ist er nur in der Soße. Aber nen Schlückchen werde ich Laufe des Abends noch verkosten.


----------



## Blueser (3. April 2020)

Metaxa hatte mich im Geschmack früher immer an Penatencreme erinnert. Ist das immer noch so?


----------



## Hering 58 (3. April 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Metaxa hatte mich im Geschmack früher immer an Penatencreme erinnert. Ist das immer noch so?


Du  verkostest auch alles.


----------



## Blueser (3. April 2020)

Da war ich noch in den Windeln. Penatencreme hat mir damals halt geschmeckt ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (3. April 2020)

In der Soße ist er lecker, hab mir grad mal nen Schnapsglas gegönnt... Die Flasche bleibt zum Kochen im Regal.


----------



## zandertex (3. April 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> In der Soße ist er lecker, hab mir grad mal nen Schnapsglas gegönnt... Die Flasche bleibt zum Kochen im Regal.


richtig..................trink das zeug beim kochen!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. April 2020)

flambieren mit Metaxa geht gut.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (4. April 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Metaxa hatte mich im Geschmack früher immer an Penatencreme erinnert. Ist das immer noch so?


 
...vielleicht, weiß ich nicht.
Aber pur trinken kann man das Zeug nicht, ist zwischen "Pfui Deibel und "Sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig".
DOCH : Zum Kochen ist es einfach geil


----------



## ralle (5. April 2020)

Heute gab es Gulasch mit Klößen dazu Spargel und Brunnenkresse.  Achso den Rotwein hätte ich fast vergessen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. April 2020)

Moin ralle,
war der Spargel zum aktuellen Tagespreis( Deutschland)
od.
aus Peru 1kg=5,98

lg nobbi


----------



## ralle (5. April 2020)

Griechenland  um die 6€   -- hätte auch Deutschen gekauft aber noch keinen gesehen.


----------



## Bronni (5. April 2020)

Heute mal wieder ganz einfach, Bratkartoffeln, Speck und Zwiebeln und dazu weich gekochte Eier, ein Traum. Das Getränk dazu war teurer als das ganze Essen, hat super geschmeckt. Zum Nachtisch gab es frische Erdbeeren mit Schlagsahne, die Kalorienzahl muss ja schließlich stimmen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (5. April 2020)

Gestern und heute gab's bei mir Atlantische Kalmare mit Pommes Frites. 
Die Kalmare habe ich zuvor eingelegt in Olivenöl mit gepreßtem Knoblauch und italienischen Kräutern oder Kräuter der Provence. 

Ich nehme die tiefgefrorenen, auch die Kalmare. Die sind schon küchenfertig. Bei fangfrischen weiß ich nicht, wie man die saubermacht...

Von jeder Seite ca. 3min. bei mittlerer Hitze braten, bis sie dunkelrot werden. 
Nach dem Servieren evtl. mit Zitronensaft beträufeln. 
Zum trinken paßt ein Chablis oder ein Chianti. 

Ich hatte eine selbstgemachte Apfel-Kirsch-Traubenschorle. 

Viel Spaß beim Nachkommen und guten Appetit!


----------



## Naish82 (5. April 2020)

Zwischenstand nach 3 Stunden im Rauch.
Geil Fleischige Ribs sag ich euch!


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. April 2020)

WeberGrill!


----------



## Naish82 (5. April 2020)

Sicher! OTP57


----------



## hanzz (5. April 2020)

Haben gestern Bock auf Pizza bekommen. Gab natürlich keine Hefe. Also Hefe selbstgemacht.
100g Bier, 1 EL Mehl, 1 TL Zucker. Über Nacht stehen gelassen. Werd jetzt mal den Teig ansetzen und dann mit dem Hund raus. Mal gucken ob er wird.


----------



## Naish82 (5. April 2020)

Krass, dass würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## ralle (5. April 2020)

Heute gabs frische Windbeutel.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. April 2020)

da war doch die frau mit im spiel


----------



## Naish82 (5. April 2020)

So, noch schnell die glaze trocknen lassen, dann gibt’s happa happa...


----------



## hanzz (5. April 2020)

Also der Teig ist nicht richtig aufgegangen. Hab auch Pils verwendet. Man sollte eigentlich n Weizenbier nehmen. 
Der Teig ließ sich aber gut verarbeiten und war recht fluffig. Pizza hat auf jeden Fall geschmeckt


----------



## ralle (5. April 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> da war doch die frau mit im spiel


Davon kannste ausgehen !!


----------



## hanzz (6. April 2020)

Zucchini Zwiebel Paprika Hackpfanne


----------



## Justsu (7. April 2020)

Naish82 schrieb:


> So, noch schnell die glaze trocknen lassen, dann gibt’s happa happa...



Die Rippchen sehen guuut aus! Aber ich habe da mal eine Frage, weil ich es nun schon öfter gesehen habe und mir nicht so recht einen Reim darauf machen kann... Vielleicht kannst Du ja Licht ins Dunkel bringen...

Wofür benutzt man einen Rippchenhalter, wenn man nur ein Rack macht? Das passt doch auch einfach so auf den Rost!? Ich dachte der einzige Grund für einen Halter ist die Platzersparnis...oder gibt es da weitere Vorteile die Rippchen so zu garen?

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Naish82 (7. April 2020)

Na erstens saue ich mir den Rost nicht so voll und zweitens sehen die ribs dann gleichmäßiger aus. Wenn sie direkt auf‘m Rost liegen, gibt es sicher auch bei ~110 grad n leichtes branding.


----------



## Justsu (7. April 2020)

Okay, danke für die Auskunft!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Kochtopf (8. April 2020)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> @ralle, das sieht super aus! Ich hätte Beilage gehabt. Couscous-Curry-Gemüse-Pfanne:
> Anhang anzeigen 341628


Du hast eine absonderliche Vorstellung von Steaksbeilagen.


----------



## hanzz (8. April 2020)

Chorizo Döner 
Gebratene Paprika Streifen
Rucola u. Feld Salat mit Tomaten und Zwiebeln


----------



## Elmar Elfers (9. April 2020)

Hier was Kleines zum Naschen: Pfannkuchen mit Amarula-Zimt-Quark




Quark, Zimt, ein Schuss Süßstoff und Amarula mixen




Ich streue mir immer noch braunen Zucker und Zimt auf die Creme


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. April 2020)

Hab Tante Googel gefragt----nach Amarula


----------



## Elmar Elfers (9. April 2020)

Baileys geht übrigens auch. Besonders lecker ist dann die Karamel-Variante


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. April 2020)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Hier was Kleines zum Naschen: Pfannkuchen mit Amarula-Zimt-Quark
> Anhang anzeigen 342569
> 
> Quark, Zimt, ein Schuss Süßstoff und Amarula mixen
> ...




Amarula gibt es am WE als Torte bei mir(ne Backmischung mit kleinem Fläschchen drin) - lecker !!!


----------



## angler1996 (9. April 2020)

wozu ist


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Amarula gibt es am WE als Torte bei mir(ne Backmischung mit kleinem Fläschchen drin) - lecker !!!


wozu ist da  der lästige Teig gut?;-)))


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. April 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> wozu ist
> 
> wozu ist da  der lästige Teig gut?;-)))




Damit die kleine Pulle länger hält.....


----------



## Elmar Elfers (9. April 2020)

Klingt auch lecker. Zumal ich ein absoluter Kuchenfan bin


----------



## ollidi (9. April 2020)

Justsu schrieb:


> Wofür benutzt man einen Rippchenhalter


Ich benutze die auch gerne zum Kotelett grillen. Dazu stelle ich die Kotelett so in den Rippchenhalter (ist ja eigentlich der Tellerhalter von einem schwedischen Möbelhaus), daß der Knochen unten ist.
Dadurch gar das Fleisch hauptsächlich über den Knochen und bleibt schön saftig.


----------



## Jan_Cux (9. April 2020)

Bei uns gab´s was schnelles vom Grill. Und diesesmal hab ich auch daran gedacht ein Bild zu machen


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. April 2020)

Mittagsburger mit dem Nachbarn gemacht--
er hat einen Kontaktgrill --die Burger patties hatten um die 200gr.
Coronaburger.


----------



## Hering 58 (10. April 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Mittagsburger mit dem Nachbarn gemacht--
> er hat einen Kontaktgrill --die Burger patties hatten um die 200gr.
> Coronaburger.
> 
> ...


Das ist ABBA Lecker Nobbi.


----------



## Jan_Cux (10. April 2020)

Wie das oft so ist beim Grillen ist, es bleibt immer etwas übrig.  Deshalb heute die Reste von gestern gegrillt.


----------



## ralle (10. April 2020)

Frisches Brot  und ein Dessert


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. April 2020)

Da ich nicht nach Istrien kann, hab ich mir etwas Istrien gekocht,
Dorade mit Mangold und Kartoffeln


----------



## Vanner (11. April 2020)

Mal ein bisschen Osterbäckerei für´s Frühstück.

Osterbrot







Hefebrötchen


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. April 2020)

Rinderroulade mit Klößen und Rotkohl


----------



## ralle (12. April 2020)

Heute gab es Putenschnitzel (Tiere aus privater Hofhaltung)   in Bärlauchpanade und als Nachtisch Crème Brûlée


----------



## hanzz (12. April 2020)

Heut gibts Kuchen vorm Essen. 
Gulasch kommt gleich auf den Herd für heut Abend.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. April 2020)

Heute gab es Torte bei uns.


----------



## Blueser (12. April 2020)

Roulade geht immer   .
Bei uns gab es aber mal zur Abwechslung Gulasch mit Klößen und Bohnensalat ...


----------



## ralle (12. April 2020)

Wenn wir schon bei Torten sind - das muß bis Montag reichen !


----------



## Jan_Cux (12. April 2020)

Die Sonne schien heute,das Wetter war echt klasse, dazu noch Ostern.... Ein guter Zeitpunkt mal wieder den Grill im Garten zu benutzen fand ich


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. April 2020)

Nach den restlichen Rouladen erstmal n Oster-Absacker....


----------



## Blueser (13. April 2020)

Gute Wahl!


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. April 2020)

Falscher Hase Gefüllt mit Ei


----------



## Hering 58 (13. April 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 343042
> 
> Falscher Hase Gefüllt mit Ei
> 
> ...


Oh Nobbi ,das sieht wieder Lecker aus.


----------



## Blueser (13. April 2020)

Ich liebe Fleischgerichte mit Soße!


----------



## Justsu (13. April 2020)

Da habt ihr es Euch über die Feiertage ja gut gehen lassen - sieht alles super aus!

Ich hab mal wieder ein bisschen gesmokt... Über Eichenholz (Whiskyfass) gesmokte Rippchen mit Kirschsirupglasur, BBQ-Zwiebeln, Kartoffeln und als Nachtisch gesmokten Applecrumble mit selbst gemachtem Vanilleeis

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (14. April 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nach den restlichen Rouladen erstmal n Oster-Absacker....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342979



Klötenköm geht immer


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. April 2020)

Hering Büsumer Art (diesesmal aber als Filet) mit Bratkartoffeln.


----------



## Steff-Peff (17. April 2020)

Muss man nicht erklären. Kennt jeder und fast jeder mag es auch


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. April 2020)

Moin Steff,
Bohnen à la Bud Spencer.   
Im Dutch-Oven?


----------



## Steff-Peff (17. April 2020)

Hi Nobby,
schlicht und einfach Chil con Carne, aber nicht aus dem DO. Aber der muss dringend mal wieder angeschmissen werden, rostet vermutlich schon


----------



## Mooskugel (18. April 2020)

Heute den Neuen Smoker ausprobiert, Zum Anfang erst mal ein paar Forellen, einen Zander und ein paar Barsche (davon gibt es leider keine Fotos. Aber Zander und Barsch waren echt auch der Hammer.


----------



## Skott (18. April 2020)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hi Nobby,
> schlicht und einfach Chil con Carne, aber nicht aus dem DO. Aber der muss dringend mal wieder angeschmissen werden, rostet vermutlich schon


Hoffentlich nicht, dann musst du neu einbrennen...
Ich hatte gut eingeölt und gelüftet und trotzdem war das Öl fest (ranzig?) geworden, ich habe mir einen Wolf geschrubbt...


----------



## Steff-Peff (18. April 2020)

Hallo Wolfgang,
habe heute nachgesehen, sind alle 3 i.O.
Ich reibe sie nach der Reinigung immer mit Olivenöl aus und das ist zum Glück (noch) nicht ranzig


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. April 2020)

Moin Steff,
ein Glück  

mein 12er geht Morgen on-mit Schichtfleisch mal wieder.
Mein Nachbar möchte das mal probieren.

Ich habe das erste mal Grillnacken in Scheiben bekommen-in BBQ-Marinade  Paprika.
Werde Berichten was der Nachbar und ich sagen wie es schmeckt.

Barbecuse Sauce nur noch bekommen von Kühne
Rauchig - Süss


----------



## NaabMäx (18. April 2020)

Was habt Ihr gekocht?
Nix.


----------



## Jan_Cux (18. April 2020)

Wir waren den ganzen Tag fleißig im Garten... also mal wieder gegrillt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. April 2020)

Also gestern waren die Nürnberger Grillbratwurst mit Kartoffelsalat.
Heute Reste-Essen Chicken wings Hot & Spicy (TK)


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (19. April 2020)

Mal ziemlich ruhig auch bei uns...

Spargel satt mit Sauce Hollandaise  (fertig aus dem Angebot von Kn...) und Kochschinken nebst Salzkartoffeln.
Es war lecker.


----------



## Tikey0815 (19. April 2020)

Das gabs gestern:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Zusammen mit lecker Bohnen-zwiebel Salat und Zwiebelbaguette war dies ein Gaumenschmaus 

Und heute landen ein paar leckere Portionsforellen auf dem Grill 

Hier:


----------



## Tikey0815 (19. April 2020)

Soo, das hat formidabel gemundet


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. April 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Steff,
> ein Glück
> 
> mein 12er geht Morgen on-mit Schichtfleisch mal wieder.
> ...


Wir sind auch schon durch.












Tellerbild vom Nachbarn und ich habe ein   bekommen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (19. April 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Wir sind auch schon durch.
> Anhang anzeigen 343504
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343505
> ...


Schichtfleisch, müsste ich auch mal wieder machen


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. April 2020)

Schakschuka gerade bekommen vom Nachbarn.







mal ohne fleisch - echt lecker.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. April 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Schakschuka




Wat?

Noch nie gehört.
Was kommt da rein?


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. April 2020)

In Tunesien waren es damals Eier, Tomaten, Zwiebeln, Erbsen, Knobi, und irgendwas unbekanntes. Dazu frisches Baguette, köstlich.


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. April 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wat?
> 
> Noch nie gehört.
> Was kommt da rein?











						Shakshuka Rezepte | Chefkoch
					

Shakshuka - Wir haben 38 schöne Shakshuka Rezepte für dich gefunden! Finde was du suchst - wohlschmeckend & vielfältig. Jetzt ausprobieren mit ♥ Chefkoch.de ♥.




					www.chefkoch.de


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. April 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> In Tunesien waren es damals Eier, Tomaten, Zwiebeln, Erbsen, Knobi, und irgendwas unbekanntes. Dazu frisches Baguette, köstlich.


das unbekannte bestimmt kreutzkümmel und Cayenne pfeffer.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. April 2020)

Schmeckt?


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. April 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schmeckt?


Ja  
wir hatten statt Koriander--glatte Petersilie.


----------



## Hering 58 (20. April 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Wir sind auch schon durch.
> Anhang anzeigen 343504
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343505
> ...


Lecker Schichtfleisch wie bei ABBA.


----------



## Blueser (21. April 2020)

So, heute zum ersten Mal der Fleischeslust entsagt und Tofu verarbeitet. Wenn man das Zeug ordentlich vorbereitet (einfrieren, auftauen, ausdrücken und marinieren), kann man es für verschiedene Gerichte als Ersatz für Hackfleisch verwenden, ohne daß es jemand merken würde .
Chilli con Tofu:


----------



## Jan_Cux (21. April 2020)

Das denn aber eher Chili sin Carne


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. April 2020)

Eingeweichter Pappkarton ist günstiger


----------



## Blueser (21. April 2020)

Die Marinade ist entscheidend ...


----------



## hanzz (21. April 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Die Marinade ist entscheidend ...


Beim Chili ist die Schärfe entscheidend.


----------



## hanzz (21. April 2020)

Ach so von gestern 
Mal n dicker Salat.


----------



## Skott (21. April 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ach so von gestern
> Mal n dicker Salat.
> Anhang anzeigen 343688


Salat ???
Ich sehe eigentlich fast nur Käse, Thunfisch, Eier, Dressing, Baguette und Kräuterbutter....
So muss ein Salat sein , Grünzeug wird vollkommen überbewertet..


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. April 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> So, heute zum ersten Mal der Fleischeslust entsagt und Tofu verarbeitet. Wenn man das Zeug ordentlich vorbereitet (einfrieren, auftauen, ausdrücken und marinieren), kann man es für verschiedene Gerichte als Ersatz für Hackfleisch verwenden, ohne daß es jemand merken würde .
> Chilli con carne mit Tofu:
> Anhang anzeigen 343667




ich mach schon seit karnevall Tofufasten, 
klappt prima und ich habe beschlossen, dass halte ich noch ziemlich lange durch


----------



## Jan_Cux (21. April 2020)

Heute gab es mal wieder Lasagne...


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. April 2020)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......sieht gut aus............jetzt hab ich Hunger.


----------



## friedel91 (23. April 2020)

Gestern gab‘s Lammhüfte unter Kräuterkruste mit Sherrybutterjus, Gemüse, Morcheln und Pellkartoffeln


----------



## Hering 58 (23. April 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Heute gab es mal wieder Lasagne...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jan das sieht gut aus.Hättest du was gesagt währe ich zum Essen gekommen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. April 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Jan das sieht gut aus.Hättest du was gesagt währe ich zum Essen gekommen.


Da musst du aber erst bei mir vorbei


----------



## Hering 58 (23. April 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Da musst du aber erst bei mir vorbei


Ich hätte dich doch mit genommen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (23. April 2020)

Heute mal was einfaches schnelles... Carpaccio, Olivenöl, Parmesan, grober Pfeffer und Knoblauchbrot.


----------



## Hering 58 (24. April 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Heute mal was einfaches schnelles... Carpaccio, Olivenöl, Parmesan, grober Pfeffer und Knoblauchbrot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. April 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Heute mal was einfaches schnelles... Carpaccio, Olivenöl, Parmesan, grober Pfeffer und Knoblauchbrot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das sieht es lecker aus!

Ich muss erstmal essen bevor ich auf die Tastatur sabbere......


----------



## Steff-Peff (24. April 2020)

Schlotzige, herzhafte Käsespätzle mit nem grünen Blattsalat. Herrlich !!!
Für mich echtes Soulfood, auch ohne Fleisch.


----------



## friedel91 (24. April 2020)

Apropos Soulfood, heute gab‘s Apfelstrudel, ist ja schließlich Freitag und ich hab’s diese Woche leider nicht ans Wasser geschafft...


----------



## Jan_Cux (25. April 2020)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Schlotzige, herzhafte Käsespätzle mit nem grünen Blattsalat. Herrlich !!!
> Für mich echtes Soulfood, auch ohne Fleisch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343976


Hab ich noch nie gegessen, aber schon oft gesehen.. Kommt demnächst auf den Speiseplan!


----------



## Jan_Cux (25. April 2020)

Beim Aldi gab es gestern Grill Zubehör, hab ich mir den Bier Dosen Hähnchen Halter als Edelstahl Version mitgenommen.  Da bei uns heute eine Frische Brise wehte, kurzer Hand noch nen Deckel aus Kaninchendraht und Alufolie gebastelt... Sonst wäre es nur zur Hälfte knusbrig geworden. Ohne Wind funktioniert es sicher auch ohne. In die Dose habe ich Bier und Küchenkräuter gefüllt, von außen mit normalen Brathähnchen Gewürz eingepinselt. Für den ersten Versuch hat es echt prima geklappt. Außen Knußbrig innen durch die Dampfgarung echt zart.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. April 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Beim Aldi gab es gestern Grill Zubehör, hab ich mir den Bier Dosen Hähnchen Halter als Edelstahl Version mitgenommen.  Da bei uns heute eine Frische Brise wehte, kurzer Hand noch nen Deckel aus Kaninchendraht und Alufolie gebastelt... Sonst wäre es nur zur Hälfte knusbrig geworden. Ohne Wind funktioniert es sicher auch ohne. In die Dose habe ich Bier und Küchenkräuter gefüllt, von außen mit normalen Brathähnchen Gewürz eingepinselt. Für den ersten Versuch hat es echt prima geklappt. Außen Knußbrig innen durch die Dampfgarung echt zart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich mache das gerne im Ofen und wenn Fett aufs Blech ausgetreten ist lege ich ein, zwei Knoblauchknollen längs halbiert mit der gesalzenen Schnittfläche nach unten ins Fett, die kann man dann wie eine Auster schlürfen und das ist sacre köstlich.
Ist aber eher was für Freitagabends wenn man am WE nicht unter Menschen muss (also aktuell perfekt), eine Zwiebel in der Dose macht sich auch gut.

Gerade geht Brötchenteig im Ofen (auf 50°C gestellt) für morgen früh auf


----------



## Jan_Cux (25. April 2020)

Das mit ist was für Freitagabends war vor Corona... Als Selbstschutz darf man das nun auch in der Woche machen.  Ich habe gestern Kräuterbutter zu Knoblauch Butter gemacht. 150 gramm Kräuterbutter gepimpt mit 8 feingehackten Knoblauch Zehen und einen gestrichen Teelöffel Salz.... Die 1,5 Meter Abstand sind mir sicher...


----------



## Hering 58 (25. April 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Beim Aldi gab es gestern Grill Zubehör, hab ich mir den Bier Dosen Hähnchen Halter als Edelstahl Version mitgenommen.  Da bei uns heute eine Frische Brise wehte, kurzer Hand noch nen Deckel aus Kaninchendraht und Alufolie gebastelt... Sonst wäre es nur zur Hälfte knusbrig geworden. Ohne Wind funktioniert es sicher auch ohne. In die Dose habe ich Bier und Küchenkräuter gefüllt, von außen mit normalen Brathähnchen Gewürz eingepinselt. Für den ersten Versuch hat es echt prima geklappt. Außen Knußbrig innen durch die Dampfgarung echt zart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sieht Lecker aus Jan.Jetzt weiß ich wo ich nach dem Angel immer hin muss.


----------



## sprogoe (25. April 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Das sieht Lecker aus Jan.Jetzt weiß ich wo ich nach dem Angel immer hin muss.


Schmarotzen gilt nicht!


----------



## Hering 58 (25. April 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Schmarotzen gilt nicht!


Was gibt es bei dir denn Siggi?


----------



## sprogoe (25. April 2020)

Wird nicht verraten, sonst kriegste wieder Speichelfluss.  
Nee, nix Besonderes, bin schon mit Kleinigkeiten zufrieden.


----------



## Hering 58 (25. April 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Wird nicht verraten, sonst kriegste wieder Speichelfluss.
> Nee, nix Besonderes, bin schon mit Kleinigkeiten zufrieden.


Ich doch auch Siggi.


----------



## Kauli11 (25. April 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich mache das gerne im Ofen und wenn Fett aufs Blech ausgetreten ist lege ich ein, zwei Knoblauchknollen längs halbiert mit der gesalzenen Schnittfläche nach unten ins Fett, die kann man dann wie eine Auster schlürfen und das ist sacre köstlich.
> Ist aber eher was für Freitagabends wenn man am WE nicht unter Menschen muss (also aktuell perfekt), eine Zwiebel in der Dose macht sich auch gut.
> 
> Gerade geht Brötchenteig im Ofen (auf 50°C gestellt) für morgen früh auf


Zwiebelviertel, 2 angedrückte Knofizehen und etwas Rosmarin kommen bei uns immer in die Dose.  


[/QUOTE]


----------



## ralle (27. April 2020)

Heute gibts
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 wieder frisches Brot !


----------



## Chief Brolly (29. April 2020)

Ein gutes und leckeres Rezept von mir für euch ist pochierte Forelle in Alufolie mit knusprigen Bratkartoffeln! 

Jetzt nach Größe eine gewaschene,  ganze, halbe oder drittel Forelle auf Alufolie legen und mit gepreßtem Knoblauch innen und außen einreiben. 
Salzen, pfeffern und mit italienischen oder Kräutern der Provence bestreuen. 
In Alufolie einschlagen und in den Kühlschrank legen. Kartoffeln (am besten die ganz kleinen) aufsetzen und 15-20min kochen, dann abschrecken und kalt werden lassen. 

Schalen abziehen. In eine beschichtete Pfanne Butterschmalz geben, die Kartoffeln halbieren oder vierteln und in die Pfanne in Scheiben schneiden. 
Auf höchster Stufe braten. Eine kleine Zwiebel putzen und in Würfel schneiden. Wenn die Kartoffeln Farbe annehmen, in eine 2. Pfanne etwas Wasser füllen und den Fisch in Alufolie dazugeben, Deckel drauf. 
Auf höchste Stufe schalten, bis das Wasser kocht, dann Hitze um die Hälfte reduzieren. 
Zu den Bratkartoffeln die Zwiebeln geben und alles goldbraun braten. 

Den Fisch ab und zu wenden, er braucht je nach Größe, etwa 20min.
Die Kartoffeln salzen, pfeffern und mit Bratkartoffelgewürz, der Kräutermischung wie für den Fisch und Paprikapulver würzen. 

Hat man gut getimt, sind Fisch und Bratkartoffeln gleichzeitig fertig. 
Fischfleisch von den Gräten lösen und beides portionieren. 
Als Dip empfehle ich Cocktailsoße. 
Zum Trinken evtl. einen Chablis oder eine Apfelkirschtraubenschorle. 

Ich wünsche euch nun viel Spaß und Freude beim nachkochen und guten Appetit!


----------



## Mooskugel (29. April 2020)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Schlotzige, herzhafte Käsespätzle mit nem grünen Blattsalat. Herrlich !!!
> Für mich echtes Soulfood, auch ohne Fleisch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343976


@Steff-Peff Die sehen richtig gut aus. Lass mal hören wie du die zubereitest.


----------



## Steff-Peff (29. April 2020)

Da muss ich die Cheffin fragen


----------



## daci7 (29. April 2020)

Läcker Hänschen!
















Jetz erstmal nen Schnaps.


----------



## Jan_Cux (29. April 2020)

Hätte nen bisschen mehr Farbe haben können?


----------



## daci7 (29. April 2020)

Dat Bild ist zu hell - der Gockel war mMn ziemlich perfekt! Bisschen mehr geht halt immer


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. April 2020)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> @Steff-Peff Die sehen richtig gut aus. Lass mal hören wie du die zubereitest.


In etwa so:


Zwiebeln in Ringe/Halbringe schneiden, würzen und andünsten. Danach beiseitestellen.


Sahne und ein Ei verquirlen und nach Geschmack würzen (Salz, Pfeffer …)


Geriebenen Käse (wir nehmen meist Gouda + Bergkäse) unterrühren


Spätzle (bei uns selbstgemacht) in Butter anbraten und zuerst die angedünsteten Zwiebeln wieder beifügen.


Die Sahne/Ei/Käsemischung über die heißen Spätzle in der Pfanne schütten und unterrühren bis alles heiß ist und die Masse stockt/der Käse Fäden zieht.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## hanzz (30. April 2020)

daci7 schrieb:


> Läcker Hänschen!


Schöner Name für den Vogel


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Mai 2020)

Es gibt jetzt Torte.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Mai 2020)

Boahhh...Hartmut!!!

Ich will auch.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Mai 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Boahhh...Hartmut!!!
> 
> Ich will auch.


Ich hab dir ein Stück aufgehoben  Profe


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Mai 2020)

Danke


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. Mai 2020)

Heute gab es selbst-, frisch geräucherte Forelle. Hatte 10 St. im Ofen und jede ausgenommen ü1Kg


----------



## Jan_Cux (1. Mai 2020)

Ist ja Freitag, also gab es heute bei uns auch Fisch.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (2. Mai 2020)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> ... und jede ausgenommen ü1Kg
> ...



...wo hast Du denn diese Klopper her ??

Aber sieht sehr lecker aus, geht gleich los mit Sabbern


----------



## Jan_Cux (2. Mai 2020)

Für Fisch/Forellen Liebhaber ein Leckerbissen... für Otto Normal Verbraucher fanden die Portions Forellen von 300 - 400 gramm beim Räuchern mehr Anklang.


----------



## Steff-Peff (2. Mai 2020)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> ...wo hast Du denn diese Klopper her ??
> 
> Aber sieht sehr lecker aus, geht gleich los mit Sabbern
> [/QUO]
> ...


----------



## Orothred (2. Mai 2020)

Gestern gefangen, heute geräuchert. Lecker Karpfen


----------



## ralle (3. Mai 2020)

Heute gabs vom heißen Stein Lende und Bratwurst.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2020)

Coole Sache!
Was ist das fürn Stein und wie lange muss den heizen bevor man drauf braten kann?


----------



## ralle (3. Mai 2020)

Das ist schwarzer Granit Nero Impala aus Südafrika. Ca. 3cm stark und einseitig poliert. Aufheizen dauert ca. 30min. Dann kannste alles braten und an den Seiten Gemüse dünsten usw.
Saubermachen ist ein Klacks.
Da ich nicht so gerne was vom Holzkohlegrill esse, war und ist das für mich die optimalste Lösung.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2020)

KLingt super!


----------



## Jan_Cux (3. Mai 2020)

Heute gab es mal wieder Gyros mit selbstgemachter Metaxa Soße und Käse überbacken. Ist eher ein Gyrosauflauf. Das Essen für morgen steht somit auch schon fest   Das Gyrosfleisch habe ich mir aber vorhin beim Griechen geholt, schmeckt doch besser als das Pfannengyros von der Theke.


----------



## Minimax (3. Mai 2020)

Herrje,
liebe Feinschmecker-Boardies, ich schaue hier viel zu selten rein, jeder Beitrag ein Schlaraffenland. Und einzwei Male habe ich ja auch schon ein Leckerli gepostet.
Aber heute kann ich nur davon berichten, was ich leckeres nicht gekocht habe:

Gestern bin ich an einem Brandenburger Kanal auf eine blühende Grundelkolonie gestossen, und hatte mir im Handumdrehen genug für eine köstliche Pfanne für die Missus (Die die kleinen Fischpralinen liebt) und mich zusammengestippt. Am Wasser gesäubert, und über nacht im Kühlie auf Eis(Akkus) gelegt. Grade eben nochmal richtig schön küchenfertig gemacht, und dann wollten Mrs. Minimax und ich die kleinen Leckerlis schön in Öl, leicht mehliert zubereiten, etwas Salz, etwas pfeffer, dazu ein wenig Brot, die wirklich köstliche und wirklich feine rumänische Knoblauchsosse "sos mujdej" und ein Fläschen kühlen Weissen (und ich hatte mir schon ausgerechnet, da Liebe ja bekanntlich durch den Magen geht, das meine Angebetete erst die Grundeln und wenn ich mich geschickt anstelle, dann mich verknuspern wird).
Und natürlich hatte ich mich schon gefreut, euch ein schönes Foto mit appetitlichen kleinen Grundelnuggets, goldbraun und mit Zitronenspalten garniert zu präsentieren.

Pustekuchen: Mrs. Minimax leidet an Hals- und Kopfschmerzen, die Ärmste muss das Bett hüten und das letzte, was ich Ihr antun würde, ist jetzt in Küchendünsten mich beim Weissweinnaschen zu ertappen, oder heisses Frittiertes zu essen, wo sie doch höchstens einen Kräutertee runterkriegt.

Ich werde die kleinen Flossenshrimps also einfrieren, und hier ist mein Plan: Ich habe versch. TK-Schachteln mit Folie überzogen und die Fischlein einzeln darauf gelegt-
in 2,3 Stunden werden sie steifgefroren sein, uund dann packe ich sie in einen Beutel. So werden sie demnächst, wenn die Sterne günstiger stehen, einfach entnehm- und portionierbar sein, wie TK Garnelen vom Asia laden. Wer weiss, vielleicht wird's ja so nochmal was mit dem romantischen Grundeldinner
Tja Jungs, so kanns gehen.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Justsu (4. Mai 2020)

Am Sonntag gab's mal wieder Rippchen! Dieses Mal "Chinatown Spareribs" nach Steven Raichlen...


----------



## ralle (4. Mai 2020)

Sieht sehr lecker aus !!


----------



## Ndber (4. Mai 2020)

Boahh @Justsu das schaut ja mal mega lecker aus!!!
Was ist das für ein Grill den du da hast?


----------



## Justsu (4. Mai 2020)

Ndber schrieb:


> Boahh @Justsu das schaut ja mal mega lecker aus!!!
> Was ist das für ein Grill den du da hast?



Das ist ein Keramikgrill, oder auch Kamado genannt... meiner ist vom Hersteller "Big Green Egg", gibt's aber auch von anderen... ist preislich eine echte Investition, aber das ist das mit ABSTAND beste und vielseitigste Grillgerät, dass ich je besessen habe! 
So wie gestern 6 Stunden Rippchen bei 110 Grad oder Pizza bei 450 Grad und ALLES dazwischen ist damit möglich 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Kauli11 (4. Mai 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich werde die kleinen Flossenshrimps also einfrieren, und hier ist mein Plan: Ich habe


Nimm einfach eine beliebige Platte, ( Eimerdeckel, Glasboden aus dem Kühlschrank oder eine grosse Servierplatte ), lege die Fläche mit Backpapier aus, darauf legst du deine Grundeln und lässt sie schön durchfrieren. Danach kannst du sie in einen Beutel geben und bei Bedarf einzeln entnehmen.
Mache ich schon jahrelang mit meinen Köderfischen so.


----------



## Tikey0815 (4. Mai 2020)

Gestern hab ich Genießer Tiramisu gemacht,  gibt leider keine Fotos, hat nicht länger als kurz nach der Zieh-Zeit gehalten


----------



## Minimax (4. Mai 2020)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Nimm einfach eine beliebige Platte, ( Eimerdeckel, Glasboden aus dem Kühlschrank oder eine grosse Servierplatte ), lege die Fläche mit Backpapier aus, darauf legst du deine Grundeln und lässt sie schön durchfrieren. Danach kannst du sie in einen Beutel geben und bei Bedarf einzeln entnehmen.
> Mache ich schon jahrelang mit meinen Köderfischen so.



Ein Guter Hinweis, vielen Dank,ich habe es gestern mit einer TK Schachtel und einer Pizza, beide mit Alufolie verkleidet gemacht. Drei Stunden Später waren die FIschlein schön durchgefroren, wie Du es beschreibst. Ich hab sie abgepflückt und in einen lockeren dicht verschlossenen  gegeben, und siehe da, nun liegen sie sicher und verwahrt einzeln portionierbar wie shrimps darin.
Und wer weiss, vielleicht wars ja gut so, denn grad ists kalt draussen, und wenns erstmal wieder mild und lau ist, dann wär doch die Grundelknusperei ideal für den Balkon,
hg
Minimax

Edit: So sah die Frosteinleitung gestern aus, aus, ich hoffe ich kann euch demnächst mit Knusperbildern erfreuen


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. Mai 2020)

Ich wickel die Köfis immer einzeln in Alufolie ein, ab in den Froster und gut. Über Gefrierbrand hat sich noch kein damit gefangener Fisch beschwert.


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. Mai 2020)

Zum Verzehr für mich selbst portionweise 5 oder 10 Stück einschweißen im Vakuum Beutel.


----------



## phobos (4. Mai 2020)

Muss mir glaub ich auch mal nen Schwung fangen zum essen, wobei hier irgendwie die großen grundeln weg sind. Glaub die holen sich alle die Waller


----------



## Papamopps (4. Mai 2020)

...einfach mal Forelle im Räucherofen neben offener Flamme "gegrillt" 
Sehr schnell, sehr lecker. 
Hat was vom Feuerlachs vom Weihnachtsmarkt.


----------



## Bronni (6. Mai 2020)

Ich habe für meine Frau und mich Vitello Tonnato gemacht und zwar wie folgt:

700g Kalbsbraten (Kalbsnuss zB) gut würzen und von allen Seiten anbraten, anschließend die Pfanne mit dem Fleisch in den vorgeheizten Backofen stellen, bei 120 Grad Umluft ca. 40 Minuten nachgaren und anschließend abkühlen lassen.

Während der Garzeit die Sauce fertigen. Ein Ei und ein Eigelb mit dem Zauberstab mixen, vorsichtig Sonnenblumenöl hinzugeben und es entsteht eine Mayonnaise.

Unter die Mayonnaise der Reihe nach Zitronensaft, 2 Anchovis Filets, Kapern nach Geschmack hinzugeben und mit dem Zauberstab sehr kräftig mixen. Anschließend mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken. Anschließend siebe ich die Sauce noch einmal durch, damit sie seidiger wird.

Dazu wird Baguette gereicht, aber Achtung, man bekommt einen Essflash, also genügend Brot einkaufen oder backen. Das abgekühlte Fleisch in dünne Scheiben schneiden und auf dem Teller kreisrund verteilen und Sauce darüber verteilen.

Dazu ein Glas Wein, wir bevorzugen Riesling. Guten Appetit


----------



## Mikesch (7. Mai 2020)

Sicher lecker, aber kein Vitello tonnato.


----------



## Bronni (8. Mai 2020)

mikesch schrieb:


> Sicher lecker, aber kein Vitello tonnato.


Ich glaube, Du hast recht, tonno tonnato, bin mir aber nicht sicher


----------



## phobos (8. Mai 2020)

Bei dir fehlt der Thunfisch in der Sauce. Tonno = Thunfisch


----------



## Bronni (8. Mai 2020)

phobos schrieb:


> Bei dir fehlt der Thunfisch in der Sauce. Tonno = Thunfisch


Sorry, habe ich glatt vergessen und guter Thunfisch ist so wichtig


----------



## DenizJP (9. Mai 2020)

da ich gestern meinen ersten Waller gefangen hatte, kam dieser anschließend zum Filetieren in die Kleinmarkthalle in FFm und wurde anschließend abgeholt.

Danach hab ich einen Teil an die Eltern und Nachbarn gegeben (waren immerhin 5kg Filets!) und anschließend einen Teil frisch zubereitet und den Rest nach Verarbeitung eingefroren.

meine Frau hat dann gestern Abend ein großes Filetstück in kleine Happen geschnitten und auf Japanische Art Zweifach-frittiert 


und ich muss sagen es hat super geschmeckt!! Zitrone drüber, fertig!


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Mai 2020)

Heute gab's vom Grill.....


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Mai 2020)

Absacker hinterher.....


----------



## Blueser (9. Mai 2020)

Morgen gibt es Rouladen, Kassler und Thüringer Klöße®. Dazu Bohnensalat, kann die Nacht bestimmt nicht schlafen ...


----------



## Blueser (9. Mai 2020)

Übrigens war mein Sohn die Woche zu Besuch da. Er ist kein Fan von Fleisch (muss ein genetischer Sprung sein, von uns hat er das nicht ). Ich habe Tofu Stroganoff mit Basmatireis gemacht, er wusste gar nicht, dass das Sojazeug so gut schmecken kann. Die Woche probiere ich im Selbstversuch Tofu Strindberg, mal schauen ...


----------



## Kauli11 (9. Mai 2020)

Vielleicht ist es garnicht dein Sohn ?   Die Ami`s sagen : Mothers Baby, Vathers Maybe.


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. Mai 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Übrigens war mein Sohn die Woche zu Besuch da. Er ist kein Fan von Fleisch (muss ein genetischer Sprung sein, von uns hat er das nicht ). Ich habe Tofu Stroganoff mit Basmatireis gemacht, er wusste gar nicht, dass das Sojazeug so gut schmecken kann. Die Woche probiere ich im Selbstversuch Tofu Strindberg, mal schauen ...


-
Blueser-frag die Frau-Kuckuckskind   

Morgen Pastitsion   Nudelauflauf


----------



## Blueser (9. Mai 2020)

Der ist zu 99,9% von mir. Optisch und Charakter, sowas gibt es nur zweimal ...


----------



## ralle (9. Mai 2020)

Heute mal ein schnelles  - aber leckeres Essen


----------



## Blueser (9. Mai 2020)

So gehört sich das! Alles zu seiner Zeit ...


----------



## Minimax (9. Mai 2020)

Nabend, liebe Schlemmerboardies,
Heute kann ich endlich den Nachtrag zu meiner unterbrochenen Grundel-Aktion von neulich liefern. Die wie beschrieben einzeln gefrosteten Fischlein haben das Auftauen wunderbar überstanden, schnell noch Salz, Pfeffer, und mit der Schwenkmethode mehliert, kurz im Sieb abgestaubt und dann gings ins heisse Öl. Dazu etwas Zitrone und nen sommerlichen Jochurtdip, und dann wurden die Zerstörer der Ökosysteme zu einem wunderbaren Balkonknuspervergnügen
	

		
			
		

		
	






Dazu zwar keinen Weissen, aber ein Gläschen Vodka Lemon hat auch gepasst. Die Missus liebt die kleinen Flossenpralinen, und auch ihr notorisch berlinisch-kritische Filius hat begeistert geknuspert und gedippt (war ja auch moralisch sinnvoll). Ich freu mich sehr, das es geklappt hat und gut angekommen ist, und oh, ach ja, ich selbst fand die kleine Gundelei auch sehr köstlich, viel besser als Hamsi oder Oblitei, die kleinen Invasoren haben richtig Fleisch auf den Gräten,
herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Blueser (9. Mai 2020)

Bei uns gibt es keine Grundeln. Fluch und Segen zur gleichen Zeit ...


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Mai 2020)

Bei uns gibt es Torte.


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Mai 2020)

Das ist der Rest von der Torte.


----------



## Jan_Cux (10. Mai 2020)

Ist doch prima, noch was für Morgen übrig!


----------



## Jan_Cux (10. Mai 2020)

Bei uns war auch wieder der Grill an...  In der Alufolie auf dem Grill war das Steak.


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Mai 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ist doch prima, noch was für Morgen übrig!


Leider nicht ,das hat meine Tochter gerade mit genommen.


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Mai 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Bei uns war auch wieder der Grill an...  In der Alufolie auf dem Grill war das Steak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist doch auch Lecker.


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Mai 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch Lecker.


Hanseaten (Kekse aus Norddeutschland)


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Mai 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hanseaten (Kekse aus Norddeutschland)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345539


Auch Lecker Nobbi.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (11. Mai 2020)

[QUOTE="Minimax, post: 5044127, member: 187734"
Gestern bin ich an einem Brandenburger Kanal auf eine blühende Grundelkolonie gestossen, und hatte mir im Handumdrehen genug für eine köstliche Pfanne für die Missus (Die die kleinen Fischpralinen liebt) und mich zusammengestippt. Am Wasser gesäubert, und ...
hg
Minimax
[/QUOTE]

Hei Minimax,
Du machst mich noch völlig fertig.....
Ich will das auch, ziemlich lange schon, mag diese frittierten Zwerge auch.

Würdest Du mir etwas genauer verraten, wo ich diese kleinen Leckerlis in BRB fangen kann ??
Welcher Kanal , ein nahegelegener Ort, jeder Hinweis zählt.

Komm, lass mich nicht hängen ....


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Mai 2020)

Heute gibt es bei mir Spaghetti Bolognese.


----------



## Tikey0815 (12. Mai 2020)

Heute mal schnelle Zubereitung


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (13. Mai 2020)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> [QUOTE="Minimax, post: 5044127, member: 187734"
> Gestern bin ich an einem Brandenburger Kanal auf eine blühende Grundelkolonie gestossen, und hatte mir im Handumdrehen genug für eine köstliche Pfanne für die Missus (Die die kleinen Fischpralinen liebt) und mich zusammengestippt. Am Wasser gesäubert, und ...
> hg
> Minimax



Hei Minimax,
Du machst mich noch völlig fertig.....
Ich will das auch, ziemlich lange schon, mag diese frittierten Zwerge auch.

Würdest Du mir etwas genauer verraten, wo ich diese kleinen Leckerlis in BRB fangen kann ??
Welcher Kanal , ein nahegelegener Ort, jeder Hinweis zählt.

Komm, lass mich nicht hängen ....
[/QUOTE]

Minimax, 
lieben Dank für Deinen "Daumen hoch"
Wenn Du mir jetzt noch verrätst, wo ich die Dinger fangen kann, ich wäre sowas von happy .
Kannste ja auch ganz heimlich privat machen, ich verspreche Dir auch, nicht alle weg zu angeln  

Hoffnungsvolle Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Mai 2020)

Heute gibt's Bratwurst....


----------



## Tikey0815 (20. Mai 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Heute gibt's Bratwurst....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 346322


Lecker


----------



## vonda1909 (20. Mai 2020)

Steht noch auf dem Ofen Pferdegulasch für Morgen


----------



## Kauli11 (20. Mai 2020)

Nicht dass du danach einen Pferdeschwanz bekommst.


----------



## vonda1909 (21. Mai 2020)

eher ein schiefen Ponny


----------



## Blueser (21. Mai 2020)

Er meint bestimmt was anderes ...


----------



## vonda1909 (21. Mai 2020)

Möchtest du dann Black Beauty genannt werden...


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Mai 2020)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> eher ein schiefen Ponny


Ralf du hast ein Pferdeschwanz ?


----------



## bic zip (22. Mai 2020)

Stufz Burger gefüllt mit Feta/Jalapeno und Cheddar/Frühlingszwiebeln

Die Hackschüssel braucht gut 120-150 Gramm und der Deckel 80-100 Gramm....machen also gut satt.


----------



## Blueser (22. Mai 2020)

Was es alles so gibt ...


----------



## Kauli11 (22. Mai 2020)

bic zip schrieb:


> Die Hackschüssel braucht gut 120-150 Gramm und der Deckel 80-100 Gramm....machen also gut satt.


Und ich dachte schon, daß es die neue Form zum Method Feedern ist.


----------



## ralle (23. Mai 2020)

Heute Abend mal Kalte Küche.
Das Baguette wird gerade aus dem Ofen geholt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Mai 2020)

Sieht gut aus aber bissl viel Grünfutter.
Ist da Fleisch drunter?


----------



## Fruehling (23. Mai 2020)

Carpaccio, Prof. mit hoffentlich Parmesan von oben und eigentlich immer ein Gedicht.


----------



## ralle (23. Mai 2020)

Mit Parmesan und Rucola ist Pflicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Mai 2020)

Aha.
Danke!


----------



## ralle (23. Mai 2020)

Heute Mittag gabs aus dem Wok

















und selbstgemachte Waffeln zum Kaffee


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Mai 2020)

Du machst viele schöne Sachen zu essen ralle!

Frische Waffeln gab es heute nachmittag auch bei mir.


----------



## ralle (23. Mai 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du machst viele schöne Sachen zu essen ralle!
> 
> Frische Waffeln gab es heute nachmittag auch bei mir.



Mit dem machen, ist das so ne Sache - mitessen immer !!    

Ab und an mach ich auch mal !


----------



## JottU (24. Mai 2020)

Vorbereitung abgeschlossen. Noch eine Stunde ziehen lassen und dann ab in den Ofen.


----------



## JottU (24. Mai 2020)

Sehr lecker mal wieder.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Mai 2020)

Gut gemacht.
Sieht echt lecker aus.
Da tropft der Zahn......


----------



## ralle (24. Mai 2020)

Guten Hunger - lecker und gesund !!


----------



## phirania (24. Mai 2020)

JottU schrieb:


> Vorbereitung abgeschlossen. Noch eine Stunde ziehen lassen und dann ab in den Ofen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Essen mit Gesicht...
Sieht aber echt lecker aus.
Guten Appetit


----------



## vonda1909 (24. Mai 2020)

Wo hast du dad Teil gekauft


----------



## vonda1909 (24. Mai 2020)

Für den Burger.


----------



## bic zip (25. Mai 2020)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Für den Burger.



Meinst du die rote Burgerpresse?
Bei eBay, schon länger her, hat knapp 4€ gekostet damals.
Meine Frau hat die am Wochenende aber auch bei Netto gesehen für 6,99€


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Mai 2020)

Schweinefilet mit Champignons und Saure Sahne


----------



## Waller Michel (25. Mai 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Schweinefilet mit Champignons und Saure Sahne
> Anhang anzeigen 346864


Das sieht aber wirklich lecker aus 

LG Michael


----------



## vonda1909 (26. Mai 2020)

Jo die meinte ich Danke.


----------



## Jan_Cux (26. Mai 2020)

Feta Käse Auflauf


----------



## ralle (27. Mai 2020)

Waren gestern mal in Familie (4 Personen) unterwegs.

Auf dem Teller sind 4 verschiedene Steaksorten - alleine das Porterhouse hatte 890 gr.  incl. Knochen.  Knapp 2 Kilo Fleisch auf dem Tisch - man war das lecker.


----------



## Blueser (27. Mai 2020)

Du lebst in meiner Welt ...


----------



## JottU (31. Mai 2020)

In Vorbereitung :
	

		
			
		

		
	






Steaks vom australischen Hüpftier.


----------



## sprogoe (31. Mai 2020)

Dann paß mal auf, daß es Dir nicht vom Teller hüpft.


----------



## Tikey0815 (31. Mai 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Waren gestern mal in Familie (4 Personen) unterwegs.
> 
> Auf dem Teller sind 4 verschiedene Steaksorten - alleine das Porterhouse hatte 890 gr.  incl. Knochen.  Knapp 2 Kilo Fleisch auf dem Tisch - man war das lecker.
> 
> ...


Wo ist das Restaurant?


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Mai 2020)

@Tikey0815 , wo das nächste Modtreffen ist, ist doch Klar und Fisch gibt's da auch.


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Mai 2020)

Bei uns gibts heute Rinderrouladen


----------



## ralle (31. Mai 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wo ist das Restaurant?



Hier !!


----------



## Tikey0815 (31. Mai 2020)

Meine Frau steht in der Küche und kocht Pfifferlingsgulasch, meinereiner sitzt voller Vorfreude auf der Couch und versucht bei dem Duft nicht zu sabbern


----------



## JottU (31. Mai 2020)

Lecker wars. 
Tellerbild noch.


----------



## Kauli11 (1. Juni 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Hier !!


Kommst du aus Rheine?


----------



## ralle (1. Juni 2020)

Nein - wir waren nur zu Besuch in der Ecke !


----------



## JottU (1. Juni 2020)

Heute mal wieder Brataal.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Juni 2020)

Sieht super aus.
Vielleicht sollte ich mir auch mal wieder son Teil angeln.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Juni 2020)

Zum Mittag gibt es Gulasch


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Juni 2020)

Und zum Kaffee:


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Juni 2020)

Hast du die Torte gemacht Hartmut oder gekauft?


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Juni 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hast du die Torte gemacht Hartmut oder gekauft?


Nein Profe ich muss sie Essen und gemacht hat sie meine Frau.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Juni 2020)

Du musst?
Da würde ich nicht nein sagen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Juni 2020)

Naja ich esse auch gleich Torte, muss dafür aber extra zu 'nem Geburtstag fahren.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Juni 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du musst?
> Da würde ich nicht nein sagen.


Würde ich nie machen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (6. Juni 2020)

Heute gab es Pfannkuchen mit Obst.


----------



## StrikerMS (7. Juni 2020)

Das Gericht ist schon etwas her:

Lecker! (klick)

(irgendwas klappt nicht bei dem Upload und der Bildvorschau, deswegen als link)

Und das hier gibt`s aktuell. Ein bisschen "dicker" als geplant


----------



## Papamopps (10. Juni 2020)

So, heute den Räucherofen wieder mal nicht für Fisch verwendet. 

Rauch-Bauch-Scheiben
16h in Gewürzen, Salz, Zucker "gepökelt" 
2h bei 80Grad gegart
2h geräuchert


----------



## sprogoe (10. Juni 2020)

Sieht gut aus.
Was mir nur auffällt, Du hast da einen Feldmann Ofen, kennst Du überhaupt die wahre Funktionsweise dieses Ofens?
Er funktioniert eigentlich nur durch das Abglimmen von Räuchermehl; das heißt; er gart und räuchert in Einem, schau mal hier:




__





						Heißräuchern nur mit Räuchermehl ?
					

Hallo,   ich hatte mich für einen isolierten Rächerofen von Behr interessiert. Der Hersteller schickte mir jetzt eine Mail,das dieser Ofen nur mit Räuchermehl /-späne beheizt wird( kein Kalträucherofen). Ich räuchere ja nun auch schon 30 Jahre, aber kann mir nicht vorstellen ,das der Ofen nur...




					www.anglerboard.de
				



Im Beitrag 12 und 22 habe ich das schon mal beschrieben.
Dir weiterhin viel Erfolg.


----------



## Papamopps (11. Juni 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus.
> Was mir nur auffällt, Du hast da einen Feldmann Ofen, kennst Du überhaupt die wahre Funktionsweise dieses Ofens?
> Er funktioniert eigentlich nur durch das Abglimmen von Räuchermehl; das heißt; er gart und räuchert in Einem, schau mal hier:
> 
> ...


Danke. 
Ja man kann unten Räuchermehl reinmachen oder wie bei mir gemacht, auch eine kleine Gasflamme nutzen. 
Man kann dann leichter regeln, wie heiß er sein soll.


----------



## Minimax (13. Juni 2020)

Nabend liebe AB-Leckermäulchen,

Heut gabs bei uns ceviche.
leider kann ich keine keine Bilder vom neuesten Experiment liefern- es war viel hin und her, ansonsten einfach überlesen und beim nächsten Mal liefere ich einfach nach.

Jedenfalls habe ich heute ceviche gemacht, das ist ein südamerikanisches Fischgericht, das es in tausenderlei Varianten gibt, der zentrale Punkt besteht aber aus in Würfelchen oder Scheibchen geschnittenem rohen Fisch vorzugsweise weissem Seefisch, der mit Hilfe von Limettensaft "gegart" also Säuregebeizt wird. Hinzu kommen verschiedene Gewürze, Kräuter und Gemüse, was ein frisches, leicht säuerliches Häckerle-ähnliches ganzes Ergibt.
Ein Hochgenuss! Ich beschreibe mal:
Ich nahm verschiedene FIschsorten von Fachhändler, Dorsch, Steinbeisser und Rotbarsch, würfelte es, einzwei -nicht zu wenig- Prisen Salz darüber, etwas Puderzucker (nicht in den klassischen Rezepten, aber aus alter Gewohnheit), und dann werden die Würfelchen vermengt und mit Limettensaft, ich habe es mir leicht gemacht und einfach ein Fläschen davon gekauft aufgegossen, so das sie bedeckt sind. Rückblickend waren verschiedene Fischsorten nicht superrichtig, weil sie natürlich entsprechend
ihrer Struktur zeitlich unterschiedlich auf die Limettensaftgarung reagieren.
Die 8034234 Internet Rezepte geben alles für die Reifezeit zwischen 10 minuten und 3 Stunden an, für uns sahen die Stückchen nach etwa 1 Stunde sehr gut (also leicht weiss und tiefer noch etwas glasig, am geilsten war der Dorsch) aus, ich denke hier kommts auf Geschmack und Experiment an.
Dann habe ich den Limettensaft abgegossen, und die Würfelchen mit der Würzmischung gemischt, das waren: Viel (Viel!) gehackter Koriander, ganz fein geschnittene Rote Zwiebeln, und ganz ganz fein geschnittene Thaichilischoten, mit etwas Zitronenöl geschmeidig gemacht.

Das sah sehr ansprechend und appetitlich aus, die weissen, etwas Glasigen Fischwürfel mit dem frischen Grün und den purpurnen Zwiebelringen, dazu wie zur Warnung winzige leuchtendrote Chilischnipsel. Man musste nicht viel anrichten. Ein ganz feines, appetitlich duftendes leichtes Gericht, das auch die anspruchsvollste
Missus becircen wird, herrlich leuchtend in der Abendsonne auf Terasse und Balkon.  Ich habe mir die Freiheit genommen, noch etwas angebratenen grünen Spargel auf die Teller zu legen, in Peru ist Süsskartoffel anls Beilage sehr beliebt.

Freunde! Was für ein Duft- was für ein leckeres Fischkauerlebnis, und man möchte ja meinen, das das alles grotesk übersäuert wäre, aber nein, es war ganz mild, mit einer exotischen, sommerlichen Note Durch die Limette und den Koriander, der rechten Würze durch die wirklich hauchdünnen (Wichtig!) Zwieblchen und einer gewissen Schärfe vom Chili.

Also, das war wirklich ein köstlich-sommerliches Fischgericht, und vor allem sehr Aufwandslos. Und Irgendwie schafft das ceviche den Spagat zwischen exotischer Küche und dem bodenständigen Alltagsgericht südamerikanischer Fischer, so eine Art Häckerle für Sommersonne und Weisswein- Probiert es unbedingt mal aus, 
und lasst euch nicht von den Beizzeiten kirre machen, sondern entscheidet ganz nach Gusto und Augenschein- das gibt natürlich gelegenheit zu häufigen Überprüfungs- und Probiergängen...

hg,
Minimax


----------



## Mooskugel (14. Juni 2020)

Gestern gab es geräuchertes. Zander und Aal war frisch gefangen. Die Forelle war schon gefroren.


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. Juni 2020)

Hallo Luis, 

was hast du außer den Aalen und Forellen noch für Fische am Gestell hängen?


----------



## Mooskugel (14. Juni 2020)

Das ist Zander.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Juni 2020)

Ich mache Heute ein guck--






für die Nachbarn mit--- in der Krise --- übern Zaun  











Teller-Bild kann noch kommen;-)


----------



## Elmar Elfers (15. Juni 2020)

Boah, was Ihr wieder gezaubert habt  Bei uns gab es gestern Kartoffel-Spargel-Radieschen-Kresse-Salt mit marinierten Forellenfilets aus der Pfanne.


----------



## Blueser (15. Juni 2020)

Zur Erinnerung: der Holunder blüht, (unabhängig vom Aal ) vergesst nicht, den Frühling in Sirup und Gelee einzufangen ...


----------



## Blueser (16. Juni 2020)

@Fruehling, nimm es nicht persönlich ...


----------



## Skott (16. Juni 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich mache Heute ein guck--
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 348497
> ...


Wo bleibt das Tellerbild, Nobby??


----------



## Fruehling (16. Juni 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> @Fruehling, nimm es nicht persönlich ...



Ja, wer denn sonst hier?


----------



## ollidi (17. Juni 2020)

Mittagssnack


----------



## Timo.Keibel (17. Juni 2020)

Ist zwar vom letzten Wochenende, dennoch haue ich mal ein Foto raus. In der Brandung gingen ein paar Butt ans Band, wie ich bereichts berichtete. Abends wanderten die Flundern dann aus der Pfanne auf den Teller. Guten Hunger!


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Juni 2020)

So, nach dem sehr erfolgreichen Weser Wochenende gibt es heute ganz frisch Brataal


----------



## Elmar Elfers (21. Juni 2020)

Heute hab es mal was typisch Norddeutsches: Semmelknödel-Salat  
Viel Arbeit im Vorfeld, aber lohnte sich. Leider kommen meine Hochkantfotos vom Smarthphone immer quer hier an. Müsst Ihr Euch auf die Seite legen ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Juni 2020)

Norddeutsches: Semmelknödel


----------



## Jan_Cux (21. Juni 2020)

Dazu nen typisch Friesisches Weißbier


----------



## Elmar Elfers (22. Juni 2020)

Und nicht zu vergessen: den Küsten-Kaiserschmarn zum Nachtisch


----------



## ollidi (1. Juli 2020)

Mal schnell zum Mittagsimbiss zusammengebraten.
Bohnen mit Speck und einem Hauch Carolina Reaper zum abrunden.


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. Juli 2020)

-


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. Juli 2020)

Dutch Oven x 3

Haben heute mit Freunden Essen in unseren drei Töpfen gemacht.
Es gab einen Pfundstopf mit Spätzle als Beilage, einen mit Rippchen  und Kartoffelecken und zum Nachtisch Käsekuchen.  War alles echt lecker. Der Boden des Käsekuchens ist leider ein wenig angebrannt.  Naja kann passieren war der erste Versuch überhaupt.


----------



## Steff-Peff (4. Juli 2020)

@ Jan_Cux:  

Bei uns gab es heute wieder Schichtfleisch aus dem Dutch. Aber das hat ausgesehen wie immer ... daher kein Foto  

Cheers
Steff


----------



## Minimax (10. Juli 2020)

Mission des Abends: 
Salt'in'bocca für Mrs. Minimax!


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Juli 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mission des Abends:
> Salt'in'bocca für Mrs. Minimax!
> Anhang anzeigen 350494


Sieht Lecker aus Minimax


----------



## Minimax (10. Juli 2020)

Schätze, mein Antrag für nen Angeltag am Wochenende wird durchgehen..


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Juli 2020)

Angeltach   genehmigt


----------



## Blueser (10. Juli 2020)

Bei mir liegen mit Magic Dust eingelegte Schälrippchen für den morgigen Einsatz im DO im Kühlschrank bereit. Hat uns bis jetzt am besten geschmeckt. Die werden dann noch beim Einschichten in den DO mit einer Mischung aus BBQ Soße, Honig, Senf, Magic Dust und Tabasco bestrichen. Sowas von lecker ...


----------



## Minimax (10. Juli 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Sieht Lecker aus Minimax





nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Angeltach   genehmigt



Vielen lieben Dank Jungs- j  a, die Missus hats genossen. Jetzt wart ich noch die Ben&Jerries Phase ab, und dann hol ich mir die Angellizenz.

Übrigens hab ich in 3 Läden keinen Salbei gekriegt, also hab ich Minzblättchen in die Röllekes gestopft- wirklich eine leckere und frische Variation, kann man mal machen (hatte zuerst Bedenken das es abscheulich wird), grade in der warmen Jahreszeit.


----------



## Blueser (10. Juli 2020)

Pfefferminze ist als Gewürz eher nicht so bekannt. Zu Unrecht, in Maßen durchaus empfehlenswert. Auch als leckere Soße ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (10. Juli 2020)

Das Zeug wächst bei mir im Garten wie Unkraut.


----------



## Minimax (10. Juli 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Pfefferminze ist als Gewürz eher nicht so bekannt. Zu Unrecht, in Maßen durchaus empfehlenswert. Auch als leckere Soße ...


Sehr lecker, auch als Akzent in nem frischen Jochurt-Dipp! Absolut zu empfehlen fürs Experimentieren.


----------



## Mikesch (11. Juli 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mission des Abends:
> Salt'in'bocca für Mrs. Minimax!
> Anhang anzeigen 350494


Das sind doch Involtini.


----------



## Minimax (11. Juli 2020)

mikesch schrieb:


> Involtini...


...alla Saltimbocca, ganz genau.


----------



## Jason (11. Juli 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Schätze, mein Antrag für nen Angeltag am Wochenende wird durchgehen..
> Anhang anzeigen 350496


Ein Bestechungsgericht. Sehr weise....., das sieht aber wirklich gut aus. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Blueser (16. Juli 2020)

Habe mir gerade auf Grund der aktuellen Zucchini-Schwemme, welche ich selber nicht anbaue, aber von den Nachbarn überhäuft werde, ein schnelles Abendessen gemacht. Einfach in Scheiben geschnitten, nur mit Magic Dust gewürzt und in Olivenöl gebraten. Das von mir eigentlich ungeliebte Gemüse bekommt durch das Gewürz durchaus essbare Züge. Fotos wären eher unspektakulär ...


----------



## daci7 (16. Juli 2020)

Nimmst du Zucchini, Gemüsefleisch raus, echtes Fleisch rein, Käse drüber, ab in den Ofen -> lecker!
Das Fleisch vorher gewürzt mit Gartenkräutern, Pfeffer und Salz und dazu Reis und ein sößchen.
Geht bestimmt auch mit Magic Dust


----------



## Blueser (16. Juli 2020)

So etwas ähnliches habe ich nächste Woche vor, muss ja der Schwemme Herr werden.


----------



## zandertex (31. Juli 2020)

Frühstück ist fertig.


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Juli 2020)

....ist das ein omlett?

guten Appetit


----------



## zandertex (31. Juli 2020)

Jo....Rührei mit Speck,Gemüse und allem.


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Juli 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> Frühstück ist fertig.


Das sieht Lecker aus Micha. Guten Appetit wünsche ich.


----------



## zandertex (1. August 2020)

Heute nochmal mit bebildeter Anleitung.
Man nehme 40 Eier.....
.


----------



## Skott (1. August 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> Heute nochmal mit bebildeter Anleitung.
> Man nehme 40 Eier.....
> .


...und erhitze eine 80er Ø Paella-Pfanne...

und wie geht es weiter?


----------



## zandertex (1. August 2020)

Mit Bier natürlich.


----------



## Skott (1. August 2020)




----------



## Hering 58 (1. August 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> Mit Bier natürlich.


Du weist wo du morgen hin musst?


----------



## zandertex (1. August 2020)

Ach ja, da war doch noch was. 
Wir werden sowat von  fit sein.


----------



## Minimax (3. August 2020)

Liebe Schlemmerboardies,

ich kann wieder keine Fotos beisteuern, muss aber trotzdem berichten.
Heute habe ich in der Truhe einen einen tollen, Barsch gefunden, und siehe Da, Vergangenheits-Minimax hat ihn bereits küchenfertig vorbereitet. Normalerweise  strippe ich ab und zu ein paar Bärschlein nach der Bananen-Schälmethode, und werfe sie Mrs. Minimax zum Frasse vor- ganz köstliche kleine Knabbereien.
Dieser aber war ein besserer und so habe ich ihn vor Monaten geschuppt und Küchenfertig gemacht. Heute habe ich mir das schöne Tier gebraten, nicht zu heftig, leicht mehliert, nur Pfeffer, Salz und etwas Zitrone. Ganz für mich heimlich still und leise.
Welch ein Genuss! So fein und weiss, fest, etwas glasig an der Gräte, herrlich, köstlich: Ein wirklich wunderbarer Flussbarsch "Müllerin"- ach, hab ich mir die FInger nach dem feinen Filet geleckt, und die knusprige Haut genossen. Ich bewerte einen solchen Barsch Müllerin höher als Forelle- und da habe ich schon einzwei aus freier Natur genossen. Und ich gebe offen Zu: Ich hab mit Fischbesteck angefangen, aber nachher kamen die Hände ins Spiel.
Also, Das war ein köstlicher, feiner Hochgenuss für mich,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. August 2020)

Pellkartoffeln mit Quark und Ei


----------



## Blueser (7. August 2020)

Lachs, Forellen und Zanderfilet (Schneiderfische vom Aldi )


----------



## DenizJP (7. August 2020)

Mit den gestrigen Fängen heute nun Unagi Don zubereitet

Frau und Sohn hat es super gefreut

Rezept kann ich bei Wunsch vorstellen


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. August 2020)

Sieht jut aus.  
Erst gekocht und dann gegrillt oder wie?


----------



## DenizJP (7. August 2020)

So in etwa genau 

in Weißwein damit das Fleisch zarter wird


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> So in etwa genau
> 
> in Weißwein damit das Fleisch zarter wird


Rezept bitte. das sieht einfach nur lecker aus


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. August 2020)

Hechtfilets mit Stampfkartoffeln und Gurkensalat.


----------



## zandertex (16. August 2020)

Krustenbraten mit Kartoffeln,Zwiebelen,Knoblauch  u.a......vom Grill.


----------



## Hering 58 (16. August 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> Krustenbraten mit Kartoffeln,Zwiebelen,Knoblauch  u.a......vom Grill.


Wie Lecker ist das denn.


----------



## zandertex (16. August 2020)

es war sehr lecker!


----------



## zandertex (16. August 2020)

Gestern gabs Lachs.
War auch sehr lecker.


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. August 2020)

die Kruste nicht schön gepoppt ist .


----------



## Esox 1960 (20. August 2020)

*Shakshuka*
(Eier in Tomatensoße)


----------



## ralle (22. August 2020)

Heute Abend ein kleiner Snack.


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. August 2020)

Bei uns heute
Schweinerouladen


----------



## Hering 58 (22. August 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Bei uns heute
> Schweinerouladen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353696
> ...


Sieht auch richtig Lecker aus Nobbi.


----------



## Blueser (22. August 2020)

Rouladen gehen immer !
Bei uns natürlich mit Thüringer Klößen...


----------



## Esox 1960 (26. August 2020)

Schnelles Hühnercurry mit Reis


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. August 2020)

Zucchini - Möhren-Puffer mit Aioli


----------



## Esox 1960 (28. August 2020)

Der leckerste Fisch ist immer noch.............

DER SCHNITZEL !

Am besten mit einer selbstgemachten,......."ohne festen Wohnsitz " Soße.


----------



## geomujo (5. September 2020)

Heute gibts wieder ein vorgestern angerichtetes pikantes Rosmaringulasch auf Rotweinbasis mit gebratenen Feigen. Das gabs im ersten Gang mit Pommes, nun mit Kartoffeln).  Damit das ganze gut schmeckt hier mal eine Auflistung der verwendeten Gewürze:

Salz
Rosmarin (frisch, grob geschnitten)
Pfeffer (weiß, gemahlen)
Cayenne-Pfeffer (rot, gemahlen)
Koriander (gemahlen)
Piment
Wacholderbeeren
Lorbeerblätter
Thymian
Zimt (für die Feigen)
Kurkuma (ein hauch)
Muskat (ein Hauch)
Steinpilzmehl
Steinpilze
Kümmel (nur für die Kartoffeln)

Dann schmeckt ein Gulasch auch richtig gut  In dem Falle herzhaft-süßlich aber trotzdem pikant, und sehr sehr facettenreich, was die Geschmacksnoten im Mund angeht. Herrlich! Foto's gibt's nicht, da es sooo appetitlich garnicht aussah.


----------



## Blueser (6. September 2020)

Ein meiner Frau bekannter gebürtiger Ungar legt drei gebrauchte Rotweinkorken während des Kochens mit in den Gulasch. Dadurch soll sich die Kochzeit deutlich verringern und das Fleisch schön zart werden. Ein 100er Eisennagel soll einen ähnlichen Effekt haben, Sachen gibt's ...


----------



## zandertex (6. September 2020)

Lachs mit Meeresfrüchten........


----------



## Jason (6. September 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> Lachs mit Meerefrüchten........


Wir waren heute mal aus. Aber so was gutaussehendes hatte ich nicht auf dem Teller. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815 (9. September 2020)

Nicht gekocht, aber gebacken   
Zutaten zurecht gestapelt im Dopf





Dann nach Kohlen heiß und druff





Lecker Pfirsich Crumble Kuchen mit Vanilleeis





Mjiam


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. September 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Mjiam


Die Welt ist so gemein.


----------



## Tikey0815 (9. September 2020)

Ab


Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die Welt ist so gemein.


Aber lecker und ne geile Grafik


----------



## Esox 1960 (10. September 2020)

Endlich mal wieder eine richtige Cholesterinrakete.       

Bauernsülze, mit Bratkartoffeln und Remouladensoße.


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. September 2020)

Heute kommen die Nachbarn. Da bietet sich doch Mal ein klassischer Amerikanischer apperitif an...
3-2-1


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. September 2020)

Und direkt weitere Bilder. Nach dem smoken ist vor dem Dämpfen. Heute Cola-Whiskey-Butter Dampf


----------



## zandertex (12. September 2020)

Rinderfilet,Thunfisch,Lachs vom Grill.Dazu gab es nen Tomaten-Champignon-Ruccolasalat.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. September 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> Rinderfilet,Thunfisch,Lachs vom Grill.Dazu gab es nen Tomaten-Champignon-Ruccolasalat.


Wie Lecker ist das denn. Da habe ich gleich Hunger.


----------



## zandertex (12. September 2020)

Es war das Beste sei langem!


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. September 2020)

Überbackene Bouletten mit Bratkartoffeln


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. September 2020)

Birnen, Bohnen und Speck


----------



## Skott (15. September 2020)

Legger...


----------



## Hering 58 (15. September 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Birnen, Bohnen und Speck
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 355336
> 
> ...


Oh das ist ABBA Lecker.


----------



## DenizJP (15. September 2020)

Heute den Wels mit Bruchetta Rosso und Olivenöl eingerieben und auf den Grill gelegt


----------



## zandertex (15. September 2020)

Heute gab es Nudelpfanne mit Mettwurst,Speck,Zwiebeln,Tomaten,Eiern .....


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2020)

Stampfkartoffeln, Butterzwiebeln und Hähnchenleber...


----------



## Naish82 (19. September 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Und direkt weitere Bilder. Nach dem smoken ist vor dem Dämpfen. Heute Cola-Whiskey-Butter Dampf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ribs gehen immer!

Ich Steuer dann mal die anderen beiden Protagonisten der „Holy Trinity“ bei:
In ca ner Stunde verschwinden ein Brisket und ein PP im Rauch...


Essen gibt’s aber erst morgen


----------



## Justsu (21. September 2020)

Jaja, die heilige Dreifaltigkeit... wenn ich's müsste, wüsste ich nicht wofür ich mich entscheiden sollte...

Ich hab mich am Wochenende allerdings für eine etwas weniger zeitaufwändige Geschichte entschieden:





Ein feines Flanksteak...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## phobos (21. September 2020)

Justsu schrieb:


> Jaja, die heilige Dreifaltigkeit... wenn ich's müsste, wüsste ich nicht wofür ich mich entscheiden sollte...



Da ich mittlerweile auch alle 3 durchhab, eindeutig brisket.. Wobei Rinderrippchen auch echt mega sind...


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. September 2020)

Justsu schrieb:


> Ich hab mich am Wochenende allerdings für eine etwas weniger zeitaufwändige Geschichte entschieden:



Was nun mal auch nicht zu verachten ist


----------



## zandertex (22. September 2020)

Heute gab es gefüllte Putenbrust mit Kartoffel,Zucchini u. a.


----------



## angler1996 (22. September 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Birnen, Bohnen und Speck
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 355336
> 
> ...



klär bitte einen Gebirgsbewohner über die Zubereitung der Birnen auf


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. September 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> klär bitte einen Gebirgsbewohner über die Zubereitung der Birnen auf





Moin Moin





__





						Kochbirne - Suchen
					






					www.bing.com
				









lg nobbi


----------



## ralle (22. September 2020)

Ohne Foto - es gab Königsberger Klopse.  Da kann ich mich nicht zurückhalten.


----------



## Blueser (22. September 2020)

Die norddeutsche Küche wird mir ewig fremd bleiben.  
Das schlimmste Erlebnis war esslöffelweise Zucker in einen Teller voll Linsensuppe .
Gleich danach kommt Grünkohl ...


----------



## Blueser (22. September 2020)

Na, dafür ekelt sich manch Norddeutscher vor Thüringer Klößen .... 
Aber Fischbrötchen jeglicher Art aus dem Norden sind durchaus genießbar.


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. September 2020)

MMMHHH Lecker Grünkohl, bald ist es wieder soweit  ( Mit ganz viel Zucker über dem Kohl und den Bratkartoffeln  )


----------



## ralle (22. September 2020)

Im Ernst -- viel Zucker ??  - das geht garnicht


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. September 2020)

Na wenigstens nen bisschen... so als Kompromiss, bei ganz ohne bin ich dagegen


----------



## ralle (22. September 2020)

Ok - wenns sein muß


----------



## angler1996 (23. September 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann ich mir gut vorstellen, Danke Nobbi 
Kassler Rippen sin d schon immer ein lecker Ding  mit Birnen - wird probiert !! Der Kontrast passt schon in die chinesche Küche


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. September 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Der Kontrast passt schon in die chinesche Küche




Paar kandierte Grillen dazu dann passt es.


----------



## angler1996 (24. September 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Paar kandierte Grillen dazu dann passt es.


 welche mit Schokobelag ha ich schon probiert , nicht schlecht, schön knackig;-)))


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. September 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> welche mit Schokobelag ha ich schon probiert , nicht schlecht, schön knackig;-)))




Ich glaub jetzt weiß ich endlich was das Knusprige in Choco Crossies ist.....


----------



## ralle (27. September 2020)

Heute blieb die eigene Küche kalt.

Rinderfilet auf Pfifferlingen - war saulecker und super zart.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. September 2020)

Heute  Falscher Hase  
die Bilder nicht so gut---

war aber lecker.


----------



## Esox 1960 (1. Oktober 2020)

Der Herbst ist da...........,
Rübenmus mit Räucherrippe, Bauchfleisch und Kohlwurst.


----------



## Michael.S (1. Oktober 2020)

Erbsensuppe aus der Dose


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Oktober 2020)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Erbsensuppe aus der Dose


Geht immer mit aufpeppen mit Majoran und Wiener


----------



## Michael.S (1. Oktober 2020)

Eigentlich wäre heute am Donnerstag Haxentag da der Hänchenwagen bei uns in der Stadt ist , der hat auch leckere Haxen aber ich mus abnehmen


----------



## Blueser (1. Oktober 2020)

Dosensuppen werden häufig unterschätzt, zum Beispiel Linsensuppe ohne Zucker (), dafür mit Thüringer Rotwurst ... 
Bei mir gab es heute übrigens mit Hackfleisch gefüllte Paprika aus eigenem Anbau. War auch sehr lecker, allerdings keine Bilder.


----------



## Esox 1960 (1. Oktober 2020)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Eigentlich wäre heute am Donnerstag Haxentag da der Hänchenwagen bei uns in der Stadt ist , der hat auch leckere Haxen aber ich mus abnehmen



Nehme auch gerade ab,kaufe sonst immer zwei,......jetzt esse ich nur noch eine.


----------



## Blueser (1. Oktober 2020)

Ich esse weiterhin zwei. Nehme dafür das Fahrrad statt dem Auto. Macht doppelt Spaß ...


----------



## Esox 1960 (2. Oktober 2020)

Gebratenes Dorsch Filet, mit Bechamel Kartoffeln und Gurkensalat in saurer Sahne.
..............Lecker !


----------



## Bronni (3. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin gerade dabei und bereite ein Reh-Gulasch vor. Die Rotweinsoße wird mit selbst gesuchten Steinpilzen verfeinert. Selbstgemachte Semmelknödel gehören natürlich auch dazu, bin schon sehr gespannt, es sieht schon super aus, muss auch so schmecken.


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. Oktober 2020)

Hausmannskost,..........

Knast-Pralinen ,......mit Erbsen und Wurzeln,Salzkartoffeln.


----------



## Tikey0815 (3. Oktober 2020)

Eben gabs Grünkohl mit lecker Fleischallerlei, keine Fotos, ich war schneller


----------



## zandertex (3. Oktober 2020)

Mehr geht nicht!


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Oktober 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> Mehr geht nicht!


wie ein  Strammer Max  auf Micha Art.


----------



## Blueser (3. Oktober 2020)

Gute Idee, mache ich mir nachher zum Abendbrot. Bei mir kommen noch ordentlich Zwiebeln mit unter das Spiegelei.


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Oktober 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Gute Idee, mache ich mir nachher zum Abendbrot. Bei mir kommen noch ordentlich Zwiebeln mit unter das Spiegelei.


und Butter auf Schwarzbrot


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. Oktober 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> Mehr geht nicht!



.............schönes Ding.


----------



## Blueser (3. Oktober 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> und Butter auf Schwarzbrot


Yep, gibt aber noch eine Variante mit Leberwurst, Zwiebeln, Tomaten und Spiegelei. Auch sehr lecker ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Oktober 2020)

Leberwurst  notiert    braucht mein Dackel Pauli für seine Wurmkur und ich auf Brot.


----------



## Mooskugel (4. Oktober 2020)

Jägerschnitzel mit Fritten und Bohnensalat, bisschen Krautsalat war auch noch dabei.


----------



## Blueser (4. Oktober 2020)

Deftiges Frühstück ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Oktober 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Deftiges Frühstück ...


ich auch


----------



## Tikey0815 (4. Oktober 2020)

Seit gestern Abend um 11 am garen:





Leckerst  Und schön gerupft geht's gleich mit Coleslaw auf das Burgerbrötchen


----------



## Esox 1960 (4. Oktober 2020)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Jägerschnitzel mit Fritten und Bohnensalat, bisschen Krautsalat war auch noch dabei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie fanden Sie das Schnitzel ?,,,,,,,,,,ach,..........ganz zufällig unter den Pilzen.


----------



## ralle (4. Oktober 2020)

Ohne Foto !

Steak vom Heilbutt (Selbst gefangen) - Bratkartoffeln (Eigene Ernte die Kartoffeln) - Speckbohnen(Eigene Ernte die Bohnen)


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Oktober 2020)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Jägerschnitzel mit Fritten und Bohnensalat, bisschen Krautsalat war auch noch dabei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wir auch einfach mal Jägerschnitzel  










lg nobbi


----------



## Kauli11 (5. Oktober 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Wir auch einfach mal Jägerschnitzel


Zigeunerschnitzel darf man nicht mehr sagen.....kannst du dann das Jägerschnitzel noch mit gutem Gewissen essen?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (5. Oktober 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ...einfach mal Jägerschnitzel


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. Oktober 2020)

Halber Gockel ,....mit karamellisierten Zwiebeln und Paprika,
dazu tun es auch, ............aufgebackene Brötchen.


----------



## zandertex (7. Oktober 2020)

Morgen gibt es Lammkotelette.


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Oktober 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> Morgen gibt es Lammkotelette.


sone scheixxxx ich bin nicht da

lg ;-)


----------



## zandertex (8. Oktober 2020)

Du hast was verpasst.
War schon ok.


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Oktober 2020)

Ja  

wir hatten gerade ohne Bild

Grober leberkäse mit   Spiegelei    drauf------ Bratkartoffeln


----------



## zandertex (11. Oktober 2020)

Heute gabs Gordon Bleu mit Möhren und Kartoffeln.


----------



## Blueser (13. Oktober 2020)

Am Donnerstag gibt es Nachschub für meine Tiefkühltruhe: ein mittelgroßes Reh.
Der Winter wird lang und lecker .
 Mal schauen, was ich da alles draus zaubere. Fleischgenuss mit gutem Gewissen garantiert ...


----------



## zandertex (14. Oktober 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag gibt es Nachschub für meine Tiefkühltruhe: ein mittelgroßes Reh.
> Der Winter wird lang und lecker .
> Mal schauen, was ich da alles draus zaubere. Fleischgenuss mit gutem Gewissen garantiert ...


Wir haben 20 kg gemischtes Rind bestellt.


----------



## Blueser (14. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt, wo du es sagst, da tummeln sich ja auch noch 6 große Hüftsteaks in der Truhe. Nicht, dass ich die vergesse ...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Oktober 2020)

Die 1. für dieses Jahr.


----------



## Bronni (15. Oktober 2020)

Elsässer Hähnchen, ein Genuss


----------



## Fruehling (15. Oktober 2020)

Yummi!


----------



## Blueser (15. Oktober 2020)

Habe heute Buletten mit veganem Hack von Aldi gemacht. Leute, lässt die Finger davon. Geschmacklich absolut für die Tonne, wo die Buletten auch gelandet sind.
Schade um die restlichen Zutaten und das Geld ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (15. Oktober 2020)

Echt? woran das wohl gelegen hat?


----------



## Blueser (15. Oktober 2020)

Na ja, hatte schonmal Tofu mariniert und als Hackfleischersatz für eine Lasagne verwendet. War sehr lecker, was man von dem Aldi Zeugs absolut nicht sagen kann. Irgend so eine bittere Note, die da absolut nicht hingehört.
Dafür gibt es nachher das Reh frisch vom Jäger als Ersatz für vegane Experimente ... 
PS: hier ist es. 12kg ausgenommen und zerteilt:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Irgendwie ist das ja auch vegane Kost. Wenn auch über den Umweg durch das Reh ...


----------



## Kauli11 (15. Oktober 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Die 1. für dieses Jahr.


Nimmst du dafür nur Mehl, oder hast du schon Gewürze im Mehl untergemischt?  Wenn ja, welche ?


----------



## zandertex (17. Oktober 2020)

Junge.......das war gut!


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Oktober 2020)

Zigeunerschnitzel mit Jäger


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe heute mal nichts gekocht und das sofort für zwei Tage...


----------



## zandertex (17. Oktober 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Zigeunerschnitzel mit Jäger


das war rumpfsteak mit ner frisch gebruzelten zwiebel-chlampignonsoße.die pommes waren aus ner frisch gekauften lidl-friteuse..................alles zusammen war schon sehr schmackhaft!


----------



## Jan_Cux (17. Oktober 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> ....>snip   waren aus ner frisch gekauften lidl-friteuse..................alles zusammen war schon sehr schmackhaft!



Die Heißluftfriteuse für 30 Euro? Taugt die was? Wäre bei mir vorhin auch fast im Wagen gelandet.


----------



## zandertex (17. Oktober 2020)

ja,genau die...............freunde sind wir noch nicht!nach der ertsen benutzung tät ich mal sagen,da muss auf jeden fall mehr fett rein wie der maximalpegel anzeigt.power hat das teil.


----------



## Jan_Cux (18. Oktober 2020)

Ok, danke. Denn schwimmen meine Pommes wie gewohnt weiter im purem Fett....


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (18. Oktober 2020)

Heute waren es Pferderouladen , sehr lecker   
Dazu ein gutes Tröpfchen vom Haberschlachter Heuchelberg.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Oktober 2020)

Haben wir noch noch nie gegessen  ------aber


----------



## Blueser (19. Oktober 2020)

Ich schon, sehr lecker. Das Pferd ist das bessere Rind ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Oktober 2020)

Mal wieder alles wegen Corona abgesagt heute. Angeln war ich gestern, nicht das ich nicht nochmal wollen würde, aber die Family will auch Mal was von einem haben. Habe es mir Mal bequem gemacht, Papa kocht


----------



## Blueser (24. Oktober 2020)

Mmm, lecker Rouladen ...


----------



## ralle (24. Oktober 2020)

Das gab es zum Abend - in dieser Reihenfolge


----------



## ralle (24. Oktober 2020)

Und nebenbei wurde  frisches Brot gebacken !!


----------



## Minimax (25. Oktober 2020)

Nabend liebe Schlemmerboardies,
mit Glück sind Mrs. Minimax und ich heute auf ungewöhnlich viele junge Maronen von außergewöhnlich guter Qualität gestoßen, ein besonderer Tag. Da wir auch sturmfreie Bude hatten, haben wir uns einen alten Traum erfüllt, und die Missus hat für uns nur aus den besten, knackigsten Jungpilzen eine herrliche Pfanne zubereitet. MamSahib ist da ganz puristisch, butter, wenig Speck, wenig Zwiebeln, PfefferSalz, und bloss kein ChiChi. Und kurz vorm Servieren ein Meer von Petersilie. Die besten Maronen die ich je essen durfte!
	

		
			
		

		
	





Dazu gabs Kartoffel-Kürbis-Pü, etwas Salat und einen rustikalen Roten aus Kroatien den uns die Nachbarn überließen, damit wir endlich aufhören, sie mit Pilzen zu bewerfen,
Welch ein genussreicher Tag!
Bon Appetit,
votre
Minimax


----------



## Jan_Cux (25. Oktober 2020)

Für das nächste mal (Mahl) benötige ich noch deine Adresse...  Das sieht echt Lecker aus.


----------



## Jan_Cux (25. Oktober 2020)

Ne brauch ich gar nicht, die hab ich ja


----------



## Minimax (25. Oktober 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Für das nächste mal (Mahl) benötige ich noch deine Adresse...  Das sieht echt Lecker aus.


Leider haben wir noch nicht gelernt, ordentlich Pilze zu trocknen,- aber wenn wir uns erstmal den Skill erschlossen haben, ist dir ein Gläschen sicher,
Hg Dein
Mini


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Oktober 2020)

Hey Jan haste echte Adresse von Mini;
und ralle ht immer lecker aufen teller


----------



## Minimax (25. Oktober 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hey Jan haste echte Adresse von Mini;
> und ralle ht immer lecker aufen teller


Ist ja auch bald wieder Wichtelzeit!


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Oktober 2020)

hab ein a vergessen ;-)

lg nobbi 

abba son kessel mit feifen


----------



## Jan_Cux (25. Oktober 2020)

wir dürfen ja nicht sagen, wer welchen Wichtel hatte.... Aber ja ich hab die Adresse...


----------



## hanzz (25. Oktober 2020)

Heute gibt es Rinderbäckchen. 
Wobei die sind echt groß. Also lassen wir das chen weg und legen gleich mal los. 
Es wird geschmorrrrrrrt. Aber erst mal die vermaledeiten Uhren alle umstellen. Nicht, dass die zu kurz schmoren.


----------



## ralle (25. Oktober 2020)

Heute mal Dorschfilet


----------



## Esox 1960 (25. Oktober 2020)

Mal etwas,...... für den Winterspeck.   

Eisbein,geräucherter Schweinenacken,Kohlwurst, mit Sauerkraut und Erbsenpüree.


----------



## hanzz (25. Oktober 2020)

Tadaaaa


----------



## Blueser (25. Oktober 2020)

Bei uns gab es gestern Wurstsuppe vom guten Fleischer mit Fadennudeln und Gehacktesklößchen als Einlage, war extrem gut. Für eine gute Wurstsuppe opfert der gute Fleischer auch mal ein paar Würste mehr. 
Heute waren wir auswärts essen, musste auch mal sein ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Oktober 2020)

Fliederbeersuppe mit Grießklößen 
der Plan in der nächsten Woche.


----------



## Blueser (25. Oktober 2020)

Musste jetzt erstmal googeln, was Fliederbeeren überhaupt sind .
Bei mir haben die keine Chance, da ich sämtliche Holunderblüten in meinem Umkreis zu Sirup verarbeite, sozusagen der Frühling in Flaschen ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Oktober 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Musste jetzt erstmal googeln, was Fliederbeeren überhaupt sind .
> Bei mir haben die keine Chance, da ich sämtliche Holunderblüten in meinem Umkreis zu Sirup verarbeite, sozusagen der Frühling in Flaschen ...


dass Holunder seit jeher als Heilmittel gegen Erkältungserscheinungen aller Art verwendet wird 

 

aber ab morgen erstmal gularsch 

halb und halb

lg nobbi


----------



## hanzz (25. Oktober 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> morgen erstmal gularsch


Ich auch, mit Nudeln und Salat.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Oktober 2020)

ich darf alles in der Küche  
nur keine  Buttermilchsuppe


----------



## ralle (25. Oktober 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bei uns gab es gestern Wurstsuppe vom guten Fleischer mit Fadennudeln und Gehacktesklößchen als Einlage, war extrem gut. Für eine gute Wurstsuppe opfert der gute Fleischer auch mal ein paar Würste mehr.
> Heute waren wir auswärts essen, musste auch mal sein ...



Das esse ich auch sehr gerne - bei uns im Ort wird zum Glück noch viel Hausschlachtung gemacht, wo noch so manche Blase und Kittel platzt  - da ist schon die Einlage drinnen.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (26. Oktober 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Musste jetzt erstmal googeln, was Fliederbeeren überhaupt sind .
> Bei mir haben die keine Chance, da ich sämtliche Holunderblüten in meinem Umkreis zu Sirup verarbeite, sozusagen der Frühling in Flaschen ...



Du musst Dir unbedingt ein zweites Revier zulegen !!
Die Blüten sind super für Sirup und Gelee....
Aus den reifen Beeren gibt es guten Wein ( auch Perlwein ist möglich ), Likör, Marmelade/Konfitüre/Gelee....... und natürlich Suppen oder, oder ...........


----------



## hanzz (26. Oktober 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich auch, mit Nudeln und Salat.


----------



## Esox 1960 (26. Oktober 2020)

Sieht sehr lecker aus,hanzz.
Gulasch mache ich die nächsten Tage auch mal.
Ich nehme am liebsten,Rinderbeinfleisch.


----------



## ralle (27. Oktober 2020)

Die Rippchen sind mariniert und im Kühlschrank !


----------



## Justsu (27. Oktober 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Die Rippchen sind mariniert und im Kühlschrank !



Sehr gut! Bei Rippchen mache ich auch mit! 

Probiere mal ein neues Rezept aus: 
Die zwei Rippenbögen (à ca. 1,5kg) schwimmen seit gestern in eine Lake aus Wasser, Salz, Pökelsalz und Honig mit frischen Lorbeerblättern und Nelken.




Am Samstag soll das Ganze dann ausgiebig über Whiskeyfasseichen- und Apfelholz gesmokt werden...man darf gespannt sein!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## ralle (27. Oktober 2020)

Sieht jetzt schon lecker aus !!


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Oktober 2020)

Gulasch


----------



## ralle (27. Oktober 2020)

Saulecker und saftig !!  Nun sind se wech


----------



## Jan_Cux (27. Oktober 2020)

Heute gab es Wirsingkohl Eintopf, mit Mettenden, Lauch, Kartoffeln und Karotten.
Morgen gibt es das wieder, denn einen Tag Pause, für Freitag langt es denn auch noch.


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Oktober 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Heute gab es Wirsingkohl Eintopf, mit Mettenden, Lauch, Kartoffeln und Karotten.
> Morgen gibt es das wieder, denn einen Tag Pause, für Freitag langt es denn auch noch.
> 
> 
> ...


Das sieht gut aus Jan.


----------



## Jan_Cux (27. Oktober 2020)

Danke Hartmut, war/ist auch lecker und morgen schmeckt es noch besser.


----------



## Blueser (27. Oktober 2020)

Wohl wahr .
Wirsingkohlsuppe ist bei uns auch äußerst beliebt. Wir nehmen da aber Kassler Rippchen und machen daraus eine Brühe. Außer Kartoffeln, Wirsing, Gewürze und das Fleisch von den Rippchen kommt da nichts weiter rein   .
Aber mit Mettenden bestimmt auch sehr lecker...


----------



## hanzz (28. Oktober 2020)

Heut Salat mit Ziegenkäse im Speckmantel


----------



## Minimax (31. Oktober 2020)

So, die Missus braucht mal wieder Seafood, dann bleibt sie munter und agil.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Die Weisen sagen ja auch, liebe geht durch den Magen. Die Kalkbonbons sind für ein verspäteter Frühstück aufmerksam Balkon, die Krabbelviecher gibts heut Abend.


----------



## Skott (31. Oktober 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> So, die Missus braucht mal wieder Seafood, dann bleibt sie munter und agil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bitte auch mit Fotos!


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2020)

und kann man mir doofen mal sagen ,dass heute die läden dicht sind in s-h.


----------



## ralle (31. Oktober 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> und kann man mir doofen mal sagen ,dass heute die läden dicht sind in s-h.


Wir sind einfach in den Wald gegangen und haben uns dort was geholt 
Nur die Würste nicht !!


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Oktober 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> und kann man mir doofen mal sagen ,dass heute die läden dicht sind in s-h.


Bei uns in HH auch.


----------



## Kauli11 (31. Oktober 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Weisen sagen ja auch, liebe geht durch den Magen.


Wir haben aber auch noch einen anderen Weg gefunden.


----------



## Minimax (31. Oktober 2020)

Skott schrieb:


> Bitte auch mit Fotos!


Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl


----------



## Skott (1. November 2020)

Danke, sieht sehr gut aus!


----------



## hanzz (1. November 2020)

Gestern gab es Spagetti mit meiner Tomatensauce und Hackfleischbällchen.
Den Rest der Tomatensauce gab's dann heut mittag als pfeffrigen Tomaten Cappuccino mit kaltem Milchschaum und Oregano.






Später dann Rouladen


----------



## Minimax (1. November 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Den Rest der Tomatensauce gab's dann heut mittag als Tomaten Cappuccino mit kaltem Milchschaum


Bist'n harter Hund, Hanzz.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. November 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Bist'n harter Hund, Hanzz.


er hat Marley


----------



## hanzz (1. November 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Bist'n harter Hund, Hanzz.


Also eigentlich etwas verdünnt und mit viel Pfeffer abgeschmeckt. 
Eher ne Tomatensuppe. 
Saulecker. 

Die Tomatensauce mach ich mit Sellerie, Möhren, Lauch, Knoblauch und Zwiebeln sowie frischem Basilikum und Oregano. 
Hab ich immer im Froster für Bolo, einfach mal so mit Nudeln oder auch mit Fisch. Oder halt Tomatensuppe.


----------



## Minimax (1. November 2020)

@hanzz, geil, so ein bisschen wie Gazpacho, mmmhm.
Möhren und Sellerie in die Tomatensauce kenn ich nur für Bolo- du machst also einen Riesentopf (Bei manche Gerichten, Saucen, Eintöpfen gilt einfach Size does Matter- man kann nich nen halben Liter Arfensuup machen) friert den Portionsweise ein und verarbeitet dann nach Bedarf? Das Hack fügst Du auch später hinzu?


----------



## hanzz (1. November 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> @hanzz, geil, so ein bisschen wie Gazpacho, mmmhm.
> Möhren und Sellerie in die Tomatensauce kenn ich nur für Bolo- du machst also einen Riesentopf (Bei manche Gerichten, Saucen, Eintöpfen gilt einfach Size does Matter- man kann nich nen halben Liter Arfensuup machen) friert den Portionsweise ein und verarbeitet dann nach Bedarf? Das Hack fügst Du auch später hinzu?


Ja richtig. Ein Riesentopf. 
Und dann zu Portionen immer für 2 Personen. 
Mehr sind wir ja nicht. 
Wenn ich Bolo damit mach,  geb ich das Hack in die Sauce und koch die nochmal ordentlich auf. 
Manchmal nehm ich auch Hüftsteak oder Filet, brat das in kleinen Stücken kurz an. Das kommt dann auf die Sauce. Meist mit Tagliatelle. 

Oder die Sauce in eine Auflaufform, Filet vom Zander oder anderem Fisch rein, Panko Paniermehl mit Senf, Butter und Kräutern auf den Fisch. Ab in den Ofen.


----------



## Carphunter87 (2. November 2020)

Bei mir gab‘s am Wochenende zum ersten Mal selbstgemachten Rotkohl. Ich lasse nun jeden TK und Glas Kohl stehen. Es war ein Gedicht. Dazu gab‘s butterzarten Rinderbraten und Kartoffeln.


----------



## Justsu (2. November 2020)

So, meine Rippchen von hier: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/was-habt-ihr-leckeres-gekocht.285760/post-5102071

wurden am Samstag dann auch Ihrer Bestimmung zugeführt...

War ein nettes Experiment, wobei ich sagen muss, dass mir die "klassische" Zubereitung mit Rub und BBQ-Sauce doch etwas mehr zusagt...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Jan_Cux (2. November 2020)

Carphunter87 schrieb:


> Bei mir gab‘s am Wochenende zum ersten Mal selbstgemachten Rotkohl. Ich lasse nun jeden TK und Glas Kohl stehen. Es war ein Gedicht. Dazu gab‘s butterzarten Rinderbraten und Kartoffeln.



Kenne dein Rezept ja nicht, aber falls in dem Rezept kein Spätburgunder vorkommen sollte probiere es beim nächsten mal aus. Einfach einen schönen Schluck davon zum Rotkohl geben.


----------



## Carphunter87 (2. November 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Kenne dein Rezept ja nicht, aber falls in dem Rezept kein Spätburgunder vorkommen sollte probiere es beim nächsten mal aus. Einfach einen schönen Schluck davon zum Rotkohl geben.



Das Rezept war ohne Rotwein. Aber danke für den Tipp. Probier ich aus .


----------



## Blueser (2. November 2020)

Habe gerade 2 Kilo Möhren frisch aus dem Garten und 1,5 Kilo Kassler Rippchen vom Fleischer zu einer leckeren Suppe vereint. Gibt es die nächsten zwei Tage ...


----------



## Blueser (2. November 2020)

Musste heute einen meiner zwei letzten Weißkohlköpfe ernten, da er erste Anzeichen von Fäulnis zeigte. Im Inneren war aber doch noch Potential für leckere Kohlrouladen für das Wochenende ...


----------



## zandertex (2. November 2020)

heute war jemand ausm dorf bei uns,essen absprechen.samstag koche ich bei denen.....seine frau hat geburtstag und weiß nix davon.


----------



## Blueser (2. November 2020)

Kochen hat etwas von Komponieren, nur bei der Reproduzierbarkeit gibt es leichte Unterschiede ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (3. November 2020)

Hab nach Feierabend meine Eltern besucht. Hat sich gelohnt, lecker Rübenmus von Mutti gekocht.


----------



## ralle (3. November 2020)

Die Löffel sind ja geil !!


----------



## Jan_Cux (3. November 2020)

Der Rote ist der Kinderlöffel von meiner Tochter


----------



## zandertex (7. November 2020)

Heute mal auswärts gekocht.es gab...doradenfilet an salat.  danach gefüllte hähnchenbrust mit getrockneten tomaten ,mozarella und basamico-sahneespuma  gebratenenm fenchel und rosmarinkartoffeln.als dessert ne mouse von heller und dunkler schockolade.


----------



## Jan_Cux (7. November 2020)

Heute gab es wieder
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Lasagne.


----------



## zandertex (8. November 2020)

Heute gab es....Thunfischfrikadellen mit Tomatensoße  und Kartoffelecken.


----------



## el.Lucio (8. November 2020)

Heute mal den dutchoven gefüllt. Curryputenschnitzel.


----------



## Blueser (8. November 2020)

Bei mir im Bekanntenkreis scheint sich eine neue Pandemie anzubahnen und das Virus heißt DO. Der Superspreader bin wohl ich ...


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (9. November 2020)

...Ja, DO ist schon sehr geil, mit dieser Pandemie lebe ich schon ein paar Jahre ganz gut.......


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. November 2020)

Gleich gibt's Albacore-Bouletten


----------



## Angler20059 (12. November 2020)

Bei mir gibts heute die Reste der leckeren Martinigans von gestern zu essen, dazu Rotkraut und Knödel, hmmm


----------



## FriscoFranco (12. November 2020)

Heute gab's Quiche (schreibt man das so?) mit Räucherlachs, Brokkoli, Kirschtomaten, und Paprika. Eigenlob stinkt zwar aber das hab ich wirklich gut hinbekommen. Gewürzt habe ich es mit nur einem *bisschen *Salz(der Räucherlachs schmeckt schon salzig genug), Pfeffer und Pfeffer. Wer mag kann noch Muskat benutzen oder Knoblauch.


----------



## Blueser (14. November 2020)

So, die Rehkeule für morgen zum Geburtstag der Schwiegertochter ist angebraten:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Zum Überbrücken der Hungerstrecke gibt es das hier (Leberwurstbrot mit Tomaten, Zwiebeln und Spiegelei) :


----------



## Hering 58 (14. November 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> So, die Rehkeule für morgen zum Geburtstag der Schwiegertochter ist angebraten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht aber auch Lecker aus.


----------



## zandertex (14. November 2020)

Rumpsteak + Pommes=lecker!!


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. November 2020)

Habe heute Pfannkuchen mit einer Füllung aus Himbeermarmelade (mit 75% Fruchtanteil) und Apfelmus gemacht. 

Abgeschmeckt mit echter Vanille und abgeriebene Zitronenschale, Salz habe ich vergessen... 7 Stück sind es bei Verwendung von ca. 600ml Milch, 450gr Mehl und 3 Eiern,  geworden.  Man kann sie warm oder kalt essen und auch gut zum Angeln als Verpflegung und Köder? mitnehmen...


----------



## tomxxxtom (14. November 2020)

Lecker, aber auch ziemlich nass.


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. November 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Lecker, aber auch ziemlich nass.


 
Wie kommst du denn darauf,  zu "nass"....?


----------



## Vanner (15. November 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn darauf, zu "nass"....?


Kondenswasser unter der Frischhaltefolie.


----------



## ralle (15. November 2020)

Da es gestern nochmals Steinpilze gab, kamen die auch auf den Teller.


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. November 2020)

Vanner schrieb:


> Kondenswasser unter der Frischhaltefolie.


 
Das bißchen ist unerheblich und zu vernachlässigen....


----------



## ralle (15. November 2020)

Heute Abend gab es Resteessen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (20. November 2020)

Ganz einfach und sehr lecker.................
Sauer eingelegte Bratheringe mit Bratkartoffeln.


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. November 2020)

das sind aber die jungs auser dose?


----------



## Esox 1960 (20. November 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> das sind aber die jungs auser dose?


Ja, die Bratkartoffeln sind aus der Dose,die Heringe selbst gemacht.


----------



## Esox 1960 (20. November 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> das sind aber die jungs auser dose?


Nein nobbi,die Heringe sind aus einem Fischgeschäft in Tespe/Elbe.
Das schöne ist,das die komplette Gräte raus ist und vom Geschmack
her, sind die so gut,dass man sich das selber einlegen sparen kann.
Die kriege ich selbst ,nicht besser hin.


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. November 2020)

Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt: Bratkartoffeln frisch aus der Pfanne und Bratheringe entweder aus dem Glas oder aus der Dose.... 

Schmeckt auch so ausgezeichnet!


----------



## Naish82 (21. November 2020)

Wird mal wieder Zeit für meinen Signature Dish... 

Risotto Bianco con Pesto mit Kalbs-Parmesan Schnitzeln.

Ihr wisst ja: Happy wife - happy life! 














To be continued...


----------



## Naish82 (21. November 2020)

Habe fertig!
war ne Bank - wie immer!


----------



## Esox 1960 (21. November 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt: Bratkartoffeln frisch aus der Pfanne und Bratheringe entweder aus dem Glas oder aus der Dose....
> 
> Schmeckt auch so ausgezeichnet!


Wenn die Bratkartoffeln lecker sind,schmeckt eigentlich fast alles dazu.


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. November 2020)

Heute bei uns  Putenkeule,
die Knusperhaut ist wech und büschen Fleisch--------Morgen mit Rotkohl


----------



## Jan_Cux (21. November 2020)

Rindergulasch.... ebenfalls morgen mit Rotkohl


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. November 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Rindergulasch.... ebenfalls morgen mit Rotkohl
> Anhang anzeigen 360252
> Anhang anzeigen 360253


Hey Moin Jan,
wir auch heute mit die Mörchen


----------



## Hering 58 (21. November 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Heute bei uns  Putenkeule,
> die Knusperhaut ist wech und büschen Fleisch--------Morgen mit Rotkohl
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 360251


Und das Dithmarscher gibt es auch morgen?
​


----------



## Esox 1960 (21. November 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Heute bei uns  Putenkeule,
> die Knusperhaut ist wech und büschen Fleisch--------Morgen mit Rotkohl
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 360251


Wenn noch genug Fleisch da ist,.......keinen Platz im "Pansen",unnötig mit Rotkohl verschenken.


----------



## ralle (21. November 2020)

Da ich etwas kränkel - hat mir zur Genesung meine Frau eine Entenkeule mit Süßkartoffelstampf zum Abendbrot kredenzt !


----------



## Blueser (21. November 2020)

Ente gibt es bei uns meist nur einmal im Jahr, da eigene Zucht aus der Verwandtschaft. Weihnachten ist es wieder soweit, ich freu mich schon wie Bolle ...


----------



## zandertex (21. November 2020)

ich versuche mich morgen mal an nem rindergoulasch........bilder werden folgen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (21. November 2020)

Fang nicht zu spät an, wenn´s nicht klappt setz dich ins Auto komm her, denn hat Mo gegen Mitternacht was zu Essen.


----------



## zandertex (21. November 2020)

keine sorge,wir speisen immer so gegen 18:00 uhr........ich schaffe das!


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. November 2020)

Rotwein zander  ich glaub aber Jan hat noch Frida,da geht es ohne.


----------



## Jan_Cux (21. November 2020)

In den Rotkohl gehört nen Schluck Spätburgunder... der Alkohl verflüchtigt sich doch beim Kochen.


----------



## zandertex (22. November 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> In den Rotkohl gehört nen Schluck Spätburgunder... der Alkohl verflüchtigt sich doch beim Kochen.


der alkohol soll abba da drinn bleiben..........und jetzt?


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. November 2020)

Davon kommt ein Schluck in den Rotkohl, da die Flasche denn ja leider offen ist.... l
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
andet der rest wohl im Koch


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. November 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> der alkohol soll abba da drinn bleiben..........und jetzt?



Denn mußt du den Alkohl seperat servieren.


----------



## zandertex (22. November 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Denn mußt du den Alkohl seperat servieren.


dann hat sich das mit dem rauskochen zum glück erledigt!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. November 2020)

Ich hab für heute :
Rotkohl

und der Apfel Der Golden Delicious

Der goldene Apfel wird auch als Apfel der Eris bezeichnet. Eris ist in der griechischen Mythologie die Göttin der Zwietracht und des Streites.


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. November 2020)

Zwei doofe
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 ein Gedanke....


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. November 2020)

Nobbi, Apfelrotkohl... für uns im Norden eine Selbstverständlichkeit.... Die wo da hinter der Elbe wohnen, werden nur wieder mit dem Kopf schütteln....


----------



## Blueser (22. November 2020)

Heute Gulasch mit Thüringer Klößen® und Bohnensalat :


----------



## zandertex (22. November 2020)

Wir haben grade gefrühstückt.


----------



## NaabMäx (22. November 2020)




----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. November 2020)

Fusilli mit Käse-Sahne-Sauce & Räucherforellenfilet.






Schmeckt besser als es aussieht und ist super einfach gemacht.


----------



## zandertex (22. November 2020)

Der anfang ist gemacht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. November 2020)




----------



## zandertex (22. November 2020)

Ne gewürfelte birne noch in das fertige goulasch, fretig und sehr schmackhaft.


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. November 2020)

Das mit der Birne ist mir neu, werde ich aber nächstes mal ausprobieren.


----------



## zandertex (22. November 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Das mit der Birne ist mir neu, werde ich aber nächstes mal ausprobieren.


war mir bis heute auch neu,das war aber ein guter gegensatz zu der leichten schärfe von der einen einzigen peperoni.gib die ganz zum schluß dazu,wenn der herd schon aus ist....kam schon gut.


----------



## Justsu (24. November 2020)

Mal wieder sehr leckere Sachen hier! Jetzt hab' ich hunger!

Ich wollte Euch aber meine Paella von neulich auch nicht vorenthalten


----------



## hanzz (28. November 2020)

Graupensuppe mit dicker Rippe


----------



## Blueser (28. November 2020)

Hatte vergangene Woche den letzten Weißkohl geerntet, ein wahres Monster (irgendeine russische Sorte ).
Madame hat daraus acht große Krautrouladen gemacht und von dem reichlichen Rest gibt es eine leckere Suppe. Die Kassler Rippchen dafür sind auch schon angesetzt:




PS: ich liebe den Geruch von gebratenem Kohl und Räucherrippchen (muss jetzt ganz stark sein und mich bis morgen beherrschen)...


----------



## rustaweli (28. November 2020)

Toller Thread!
Heute ging das Küchenzepter an mich. Ich entschied mich für Eintopf und Brühe.
Zum einen eine nostalgische Soljanka.




Dazu noch Schmand und Zitrone.
Für meine kleinen Urgewächse mußte es jedoch auf Wunsch Schwäbisch sein. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Also eine ganz komplizierte Brühe a'la Maultäschle.


----------



## zandertex (30. November 2020)

Das gabs gestern.


----------



## rustaweli (1. Dezember 2020)

Heute vegetarisch, leicht, schnell.
Knoblauch andünsten, Tomaten und Oliven dazu.




Etwas Brot und Käse auf den Tisch.








Und fertig.




Wer mag, gibt noch Parmesan dazu.


----------



## tomxxxtom (1. Dezember 2020)

Vegetarisch leicht und schnell aaa und es macht Blind


----------



## ralle (1. Dezember 2020)

Zu gesund


----------



## Minimax (1. Dezember 2020)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Heute vegetarisch, leicht, schnell.
> Anhang anzeigen 360899
> 
> Wer mag, gibt noch Parmesan dazu.



Das Basilikumblatt auf 14:30 h ist etwas ausser der Flucht.
Spass beiseite, sieht alles sehr gut und lecker aus, buono Gusto,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (7. Dezember 2020)

Bei uns am 2. Advent mal ganz urig und bodenständig lecker : Grünkohl mit Thüringer Stiften und Salzkartoffeln !
Es war super lecker, und ja, ich freue mich auf das Reste-Essen ...  ( noch mal aufgewärmt ein Gedicht  )
Foto hab ich nicht, aber Ihr wisst ja wie es geht


----------



## Blueser (7. Dezember 2020)

Ob die Thüringer sich um Grünkohl wohl fühlen?


----------



## zandertex (7. Dezember 2020)

Schweinefilet mit Gorgonzolasosse,Bumenkohl in Currywasser gekocht und Rosmarinkartoffel.

Das gabs Gestern.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (8. Dezember 2020)

Nennt sich zwar *Brunch Casserole *- dieser Auflauf schmeckt aber auch zum Mittagessen oder zur Not zum Abendbrot.
Geschmeidig 2,5kg bis Oberkannte "Wanne" geladen, da kann ich die Woche über futtern. 

























*Was ist drin? *
- 2 Tüten a 750g TK-Rösti-Ecken von EDEKA (aufgetaut & zerbröselt)
- 2 Tüten a 250g Reibekäse (Eine Tüte in die Masse und eine Tüte zum späteren Überbacken.)
- 250g Schinkenwürfel & eine gewürfelte große Kabanossi (Letztere hat nichts mit Kakao zu tun...)
- 8 Frühlingszwiebeln (In feine Ringe geschnitten.)
- 8 Eier + ca. 300ml Milch
- Zum Würzen etwas Salz, schwarzer Pfeffer aus der Mühle und Knoblauchpulver.

*Wie wird es gemacht? *
1. Ausreichend große Auflaufform fetten.
2. TK-Rösti-Ecken in Form auftauen lassen und zerbröseln.
3. Wurst & Frühlingszwiebeln schneiden, anschließend die Schinkenwürfel und eine Tüte Käse dazugeben
4. Milch & Eier verrühren.
5. Eiermilch über die aufgetauten & zerbröselten Rösti-Ecken geben und alles gut vermischen / vermatschen.
6. Die Masse mit Salz, Pfeffer und Knoblauchpulver abschmecken und anschließend mir dem Schinken usw. vermengen.
7. Einmal alles glatt ziehen und bei 150 bis 200 Grad auf mittlerer Schiebe im Ober- und Unterhitze Backofen für eine Stunde backen.
8. Die Menge an Rösti braucht etwas Zeit, außerdem dauert es bei eventuell noch arg kalten Rösti (so wie bei mir) noch etwas länger mit dem Durchgaren.
9. Wenn die Stunde rum ist noch etwas mehr Dampf auf den Kessel geben, damit der Auflauf oben auch schön braun wird.
10. Zu guter Letzt noch eine Tüte Reibekäse oben auf dem Auflauf verteilen und ihn damit überbacken.

*Fertig! *


----------



## Elmar Elfers (8. Dezember 2020)

Heute gab es mal Jakobsmuscheln mit Salat aufgrund Geburtstag:


----------



## ralle (8. Dezember 2020)

Das sieht lecker aus - könnte ich jetzt auch essen ----- hier hat aber niemand Geburtstag


----------



## Elmar Elfers (8. Dezember 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Das sieht lecker aus - könnte ich jetzt auch essen ----- hier hat aber niemand Geburtstag


Dann feiere Dich selbst - mache ich auch manchmal


----------



## Minimax (9. Dezember 2020)

Sooo,
Es kann ja nicht nur ausgefeilte Köstlichkeiten geben.
Ich war heut für den Familienmittwoch eingeteilt, und da hab ich kurzerhand um die verdammte Bande sattzukriegen, mein beliebtes Minimax-Geheim-chili gemacht. (Bzw. "Minimax-Pikanter-Hackfleisch-Bohneneintopf-mittelamerikanischer-Art" bevor die Chiliexperten hier schnappatmen müssen).
	

		
			
		

		
	






Links davon seht ihr ein Zeichen unserer Zeit, für die Vegetarierfraktion meiner Patchworkbande hab ich kurzerhand einfach ein entsprechendes Fertigprodukt (100% Bio, klimakorrekt etc..)in den Topf gehauen. Schmeckt etwas schlimm Edit:grauenhaft.
Ich brate gerne ne Extrawurst, aber ich will verdammt sein, wenn ich mir dabei Mühe gebe.

Apropos schmecken: kennt ihr das? Man kocht was leckeres, und vor Lauter Brat- und Kochdünsten und Abschmeckerei hat man sich dann selber "sattgekocht", und kann dann bei Tisch nur noch ne kleine Probierportion vertragen?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. Dezember 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich brate gerne ne Extrawurst, aber ich will verdammt sein, wenn ich mir dabei Mühe gebe.



Einfach großartig!  

Erinnert mich etwas an meine Kindheit, da hatte ich ab und zu ein gleichaltriges Mädel aus dem Ort zum Spielen da.
Bezüglich des Essens war sie von Haus aus irgendwie besonders krüsch. Einmal war sie über das Mittagessen da und hat mitgegessen bzw. gefiel ihr die Sauce vom Essen wohl grundlegend nicht. Da hat meine Mutter ihr das Stück Fleisch einfach wortlos vom Teller genommen, unter dem Wasserhahn abgespült und wieder auf den Teller gepackt. Da hat die feine Dame ganz große Augen bekommen, das Fleisch anschließend aber gegessen. Zu Hause hätte ihre Mutter ihr sicherlich etwas neues bzw. anderes gebracht.  


Nachtrag:
Ich tue mir ab und zu gerne Bitterschokolade - mit möglichst hohem Kakaoanteil - in mein Chili con Carne. Wenn man es damit nicht übertreibt, dann gibt es eine schöne dunkle Farbe und eine leichte Schokoladennote, welche hervorragend zum Chili passt. Da ich ein fauler Sack bin, habe ich mir außerdem angewöhnt das Chili mit diesen dreieckigen Maischips zu löffeln. Das spart mir etwas Abwasch und ich muss kein Reis oder so etwas ähnliches zum Chili kochen.

Neben dem obligatorischen Hackfleisch tue ich mir aber auch gerne noch etwas gebratenes und klein geschnittenes Fleisch - etwa Minutensteaks - in das Chili. So haben die Zähne ab und zu auch noch etwas Festes zum Kauen. Baconwürfel passen mit ihrem Aroma übrigens auch gut zum Chili.


----------



## Jan_Cux (9. Dezember 2020)

Ja, das mit dem Sattgekocht passiert mir auch regelmäßig....


----------



## Minimax (9. Dezember 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ja, das mit dem Sattgekocht passiert mir auch regelmäßig....


Ja, furchtbar, und nach 2 Stunden abschmecken und 3mal Zunge verbrennen und Pfeffer in die Augen gewischt, ist man dann doch beeinträchtigt.
@Bankside Dreamer ich wollte auch nicht so grimmig schildern. Ich meine, heute bin ich der Koch, und ich freu mich Wenn's allen schmeckt- will ja keine Lehrstunde veranstalten. Und so kleine Extras und Rücksichtnahmen gabs auch früher.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. Dezember 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, furchtbar, und nach 2 Stunden abschmecken und 3mal Zunge verbrennen und Pfeffer in die Augen gewischt, ist man dann doch beeinträchtigt.
> @Bankside Dreamer ich wollte auch nicht so grimmig schildern. Ich meine, heute bin ich der Koch, und ich freu mich Wenn's allen schmeckt- will ja keine Lehrstunde veranstalten. Und so kleine Extras und Rücksichtnahmen gabs auch früher.



Ab und zu mal eine Extrawurst ist natürlich okay aber es gibt auch notorische Nörgler und wirklich krüsche Kinder.
Wobei bei letzteren wohl eher das Elternhaus daran schuld ist.

Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren sogar einmal vegetarisches Hack gekauft, wenn man das Zeug denn so nennen möchte. Die Idee dahinter war ein vegetarisches Bunny Chow, also ein mit Hack, Curry & Linsen gefülltes halbes Weißbrot. Eigentlich wollte ich damit eine nette Kommilitonin, welche wohl Teilzeitvegetarierin war, überzeugen. Sie war bzw. ist wohl noch immer Südafrika Fan, sicher wegen ihres einen Auslandssemesters.

Dieses Bunny Chow ist dort so etwas wie eine Nationalspeise bzw. ist es dort sehr verbreitet und es gibt es quasi an jeder Imbissbude. Ich hatte sogar extra das weiße Kastenbrot beim Bäcker vorbestellt, da er gemeint hat dass so etwas heute nicht mehr nachgefragt wird. Eckig bzw. kastenförmig musste es ja sein, sonst steht es nicht auf dem Teller.

Das volle Programm hatte ich aufgefahren. Selbstgemachte Mousse au Chocolat hatte ich - im Schweiße meines Angesichts - extra gemacht. Aufgrund eines fehlenden elektrischen Küchenmixers in der WG musste ich den dafür nötigen Eischnee mit der Hand bzw. dem Schneebesen aufschlagen. Gar nicht so leicht das Ganze aber ich habe es geschafft. Leider ist mir die geschmolzene Schokolade, trotz fachmännischem Wasserbad, klumpig geworden. Da LIDL nicht weit und der Eischnee noch steif war, bin ich wie ein Irrer hingerannt und habe neue Schokolade besorgt. Am Ende habe ich die Mousse au Chocolat doch noch zusammenbekommen und auch der mühsam erkämpfte Eischnee war nach der Tour zu LIDL zum Glück noch fest.

Zum Saufen hatte ich Amarula (Diesen südafrikanischen Sahnelikör mit dem Elefanten drauf.) und Wein aus Südafrika besorgt. 

Was soll ich sagen? Am Ende hat mich die blöde Kuh dann versetzt. Was sie ganz gerne mal getan hat, mit einer Leichtigkeit und Selbstverständlichkeit, dass ich irgendwann dann den Kontakt abgebrochen habe. Mit den WG-Kollegen habe ich dann die vegetarischen Bunny Chows verdrückt und festgestellt, mit genug Wein & Sahnelikör geht auch Hackfleisch aus Soja und Geschmacksstoffen.


Nachtrag:
Hätte ich das jedoch vorher geahnt, dann hätte ich Straußensteaks und ein paar Dosen Elefantenbier besorgt.


----------



## Kauli11 (10. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Am Ende hat mich die blöde Kuh dann versetzt.


Einfach kein Verlass auf die Weiber.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Dezember 2020)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Einfach kein Verlass auf die Weiber.


Hallo,

die hätte bei mir das nächsten Mal allenfalls zwei Wiener Wüstchen und eine Semmel pus Mineralwasser bekommen .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Esox 1960 (11. Dezember 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die hätte bei mir das nächsten Mal allenfalls zwei Wiener Wüstchen und eine Semmel pus Mineralwasser bekommen .
> 
> ...


Wieso,.......hast Du zwei ?        ...........


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Dezember 2020)

Bratbarsche....


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Dezember 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bratbarsche....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361779



Das schaut sehr lecker aus. Leider habe ich schon lange keinen Barsch mehr gegessen.
Welche Größe eignet sich am besten für diese Art des Pfannen-Releasings?


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Dezember 2020)

So von Mitte 20 bis Ende 30 würde ich sagen.
Größere sind ziemlich grobfaserig und deshalb nicht mehr so ein Genuss.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Dezember 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So von Mitte 20 bis Ende 30 würde ich sagen.
> Größere sind ziemlich grobfaserig und deshalb nicht mehr so ein Genuss.



Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Du scheinst ja häufiger einmal ein paar schöne Barsche zu fangen.
Bei mir ist das leider eher seltener der Fall, meistens haben sie bei mir so Anfang bis Mitte 20. Vielleicht nehme ich doch einmal ein paar mit
und haue sie mir in die Pfanne? Schuppst du die Barsche oder ziehst du sie ab? Das Schuppen ist ja doch recht mühsam.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Dezember 2020)

Früher hab ich sie geschuppt. Die gebratene Haut ist ja lecker aber in den letzten Jahren bin zum Haut abziehen gekommen(gibt es bestimmt irgendwo n Video drüber).

Mittlerweile hab ich sogar ein Gerät dafür, welches super funktioniert. Town's End Fish Skinner(damit kann man alle Fische abziehen).


----------



## Vanner (12. Dezember 2020)

Sieht super aus. Werde ich mir wohl nächste Woche auch mal machen müssen, hab noch 2 Barsche im Froster.


----------



## Chief Brolly (16. Dezember 2020)

Ich brate mir gern (tiefgefrorene) Kalmare, dazu gibt es entweder Pommes oder Bratkartoffeln. 
Zum Auftauen im Sieb brauchen die ewig, darum habe ich mir diese Möglichkeit ausgedacht: So können die schön abtropfen, bevor ich  die in Olivenöl mit Pfeffer, Salz Kräutern ,Zironensaft und Knoblauch einlege. 

Die kleinen halten mit einer Wäscbeklammer, für die großen braucht man 2...

In einer Packung sind meist 5 Stück drin, allerdings bleibt nach dem Braten nicht viel übrig. Aber sie schmecken echt köööstlich und es gibt kein Grätengepuhle! 
Nach etwa 6 Minuten in der Pfanne sind sie fertig, also muß man mit der Zubereitung der Beilagen schon wesentlich früher beginnen!


----------



## Kauli11 (16. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Die kleinen halten mit einer Wäscbeklammer, für die großen braucht man 2...


Hab schon gedacht, daß du deine Verhüterlis auswäscht.


----------



## ralle (16. Dezember 2020)

Meine Frau hat gerade mal selbstgemachte Pralinen zur Verkostung gebracht.
Sitzen in der Heizung beim Bier


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. Dezember 2020)

Bei mir gibt´s seit 2 Wochen, nur sowas in der Richtung... Hab aber schon 3,5 kg abgenommen....


----------



## Esox 1960 (16. Dezember 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt´s seit 2 Wochen, nur sowas in der Richtung... Hab aber schon 3,5 kg abgenommen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die 3,5 kg holst Du über Weihnachten,locker wieder rein.


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. Dezember 2020)

Deswegen ja besser vorher runter, als noch obendrauf


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich brate mir gern (tiefgefrorene) Kalmare, dazu gibt es entweder Pommes oder Bratkartoffeln.
> In einer Packung sind meist 5 Stück drin...


In welchen "Gewässern" gibt es diese TK-Kopffüßer denn zu fangen und was sagt der Preis?
Sind auch nur die Tuben erhältlich? Die Saugnupsies sagen mir nämlich nicht so zu.


----------



## Mikesch (17. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> ... Die Saugnupsies sagen mir nämlich nicht so zu.


Die sind doch das Beste.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (17. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> In welchen "Gewässern" gibt es diese TK-Kopffüßer denn zu fangen und was sagt der Preis?
> Sind auch nur die Tuben erhältlich? Die Saugnupsies sagen mir nämlich nicht so zu.



Nun, mir sagen diese ganzen Dinger nicht wirklich zu.........  
Egal wie gut die Kräuter sind und wie teuer das Olivenöl.....
Das  bleibt irgendwie zwischen den Zähnen wie Gartenschlauch ohne Eigengeschmack....

Also bei mir : wenn Fisch... , dann wirklich Fisch


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Dezember 2020)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Nun, mir sagen diese ganzen Dinger nicht wirklich zu.........
> Egal wie gut die Kräuter sind und wie teuer das Olivenöl.....
> Das  bleibt irgendwie zwischen den Zähnen wie Gartenschlauch ohne Eigengeschmack....
> 
> Also bei mir : wenn Fisch... , dann wirklich Fisch



Ich esse für mein Leben gerne frittierte Tintenfischringe, so lange sie heiß und daher nicht zäh sind. So etwas müsste sich doch eigentlich auch selbst bewerkstelligen lassen. Einfach die Tintenfisch-Tuben in Ringe schneiden, in Bierteig wälzen und dann ab ins heiße Öl damit.


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> In welchen "Gewässern" gibt es diese TK-Kopffüßer denn zu fangen und was sagt der Preis?
> Sind auch nur die Tuben erhältlich? Die Saugnupsies sagen mir nämlich nicht so zu.


Nur die Tuben gibt es natürlich auch! Das Fanggebiet ist das südliche Patagonien. Es gibt sogar phosphoreszierende ( blau leuchtende) Arten, die  sich zur Paarungszeit in großen Schwärmen in Strandnähe aufhalten (habe ich mal im TV gesehen, erinnere mich aber nicht mehr an das Land, evtl. Kalifornien?)


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Nur die Tuben gibt es natürlich auch! Das Fanggebiet ist das südliche Patagonien. Es gibt sogar phosphoreszierende ( blau leuchtende) Arten, die  sich zur Paarungszeit in großen Schwärmen in Strandnähe aufhalten (habe ich mal im TV gesehen, erinnere mich aber nicht mehr an das Land, evtl. Kalifornien?)
> Anhang anzeigen 362159



Vielen Dank! 

Mit den "Gewässern" meinte ich allerdings eher etwaige Hotspots in unseren heimischen Supermärkten. Du schriebst etwas von einer 5er Packung & TK-Ware, daher meine Annahme dass die Tintenfische aus einer Kühltruhe von EDEKA & Co. stammen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> 
> Mit den "Gewässern" meinte ich allerdings eher etwaige Hotspots in unseren heimischen Supermärkten. Du schriebst etwas von einer 5er Packung & TK-Ware, daher meine Annahme dass die Tintenfische aus einer Kühltruhe von EDEKA & Co. stammen.



Na klar, damit liegst du völlig richtig! Meine habe ich vom REAL... 
Allerdings verlieren die Tierchen in der Pfanne viel Flüssigkeit! 
Habe schon mal ernsthaft darüber nachgedacht, ob sich die Kalmare oder die Tuben auch Räuchern lassen.... Hier noch etwas leckeres für eure Augen:


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Dezember 2020)

Auch wenn ich mir für meine ersten Ma(h)le wohl eher die Tuben vorknöpfen werde, deine Tintenfische schauen sehr gut aus. Kann man die Tierchen jetzt so mit Stumpf & Stil verspeisen oder ist noch etwas "Abfall" dabei? Die Tentakel, auch wenn sie nicht mein Fall sind, kann man soweit ich weiß ja auch essen. Sind da noch irgendwo Innereien? Die Schnäbel werden sicherlich schon kurz nach dem Fang entfernt.

Was ruft REAL denn für so ein 5er Pack auf? Die fertigen Tintenfischringe zum Frittieren finde ich immer relativ teuer. Also gemessen daran, dass ich aufgrund des leckeren Geschmacks locker 2 Tüten davon verputzen könnte. Schön mit Zitrone & reichlich Knobisauce. Nur heiß müssen sie wie gesagt sein, sonst wird es eine zähe Angelegenheit.


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. Dezember 2020)

Die sind komplett ausgenommen und gereinigt! Daher gibt es keinen Abfall. An einer Packung esse ich 2 Tage, eine 500gr.Packung kostet so 2-3 €. 

Die schmecken ausgezeichnet, enthalten kein Fett und man kaut auch nicht "wie auf Gummi".  Diese Tierchen könnten sich schnell zu "Familienlieblingen" entwickeln, da man sie auf viele unterschiedliche Arten zubereiten und verzehren kann! 

Die Sepias, die man im Mittelmeerraum kaufen kann, haben diesen Kalkschulp, wie man ihn oft an den Felsküsten dort findet. 
Ehrlich gesagt, wie man die ausnimmt bzw. küchenfertig macht, keine Ahnung...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Die sind komplett ausgenommen und gereinigt! Daher gibt es keinen Abfall. An einer Packung esse ich 2 Tage, eine 500gr.Packung kostet so 2-3 €.
> 
> Die schmecken ausgezeichnet, enthalten kein Fett und man kaut auch nicht "wie auf Gummi".  Diese Tierchen könnten sich schnell zu "Familienlieblingen" entwickeln, da man sie auf viele unterschiedliche Arten zubereiten und verzehren kann!
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für diese Hinweise.  

Das hält sich preislich ja echt im Rahmen.
Da werde ich demnächst im TK-Bereich vom nächsten REAL-Markt einmal auf die Jagd gehen, nur Tuben wird es dort ja wohl auch geben.

Ansonsten enden die Tentakel als Creature Bait am Drop Shot Rig.


----------



## Kauli11 (17. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Die schmecken ausgezeichnet, enthalten kein Fett und man kaut auch nicht "wie auf Gummi". Diese Tierchen könnten sich schnell zu "Familienlieblingen" entwickeln, da man sie auf viele unterschiedliche Arten zubereiten und verzehren kann!


Ich habe sie mal schön mariniert als Meeresfrüchtesalat gegessen. War sehr lecker.   Kann das Rezept dafür leider nicht mehr finden.


----------



## Kauli11 (17. Dezember 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt´s seit 2 Wochen, nur sowas in der Richtung... Hab aber schon 3,5 kg abgenommen....


Schau mal nach bei Knäckebrot. Soll eine Kalorienbombe sein, war mir vorher auch so nicht bekannt.
Würde ich auch gerne 2 Wochen lang essen um ein paar Pfunde loszuwerden, aber meine Frau kocht leider zu gut und deshalb werde ich immer schwach.
Liegt also nur an meiner Frau.


----------



## Jan_Cux (17. Dezember 2020)

pro 100 gScheibe (11.5 g)*Brennwert:**340,0 kcal* / 1.424,0 kJ*39,1 kcal* / 163,8 kJEiweiß:9,0 g1,0 gKohlenhydrate:67,0 g7,7 gdavon Zucker:1,0 g0,1 g*Fett:**1,5 g**0,2 g*Ballaststoffe:14,0 g1,6 gBroteinheiten:5,6 g0,6 g
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      39,1 kalorien pro Scheibe, 0,1 g Zucker .... Glaub das ist vertretbar.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Dezember 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> pro 100 gScheibe (11.5 g)*Brennwert:**340,0 kcal* / 1.424,0 kJ*39,1 kcal* / 163,8 kJEiweiß:9,0 g1,0 gKohlenhydrate:67,0 g7,7 gdavon Zucker:1,0 g0,1 g*Fett:**1,5 g**0,2 g*Ballaststoffe:14,0 g1,6 gBroteinheiten:5,6 g0,6 g
> 39,1 kalorien pro Scheibe, 0,1 g Zucker .... Glaub das ist vertretbar.



So viel Zucker!?  

Ich hatte in einer WG einmal eine Mitbewohnerin, eine angehende Ökotrophologin, sie war ebenfalls sehr auf ihre Figur bedacht. Da gab es z.B. selbst gekochten Schokopudding mit Wasser, anstatt mit Milch gekocht. Zucker war auch keiner drin, sondern dafür Süßstoff. Mein Kommentar war damals schlicht, dass ich hoffte dass sie niemals Kinder hat und denen dann eine solche "Köstlichkeit" kredenzt. Ich als Kind wäre wohl jedenfalls in Tränen ausgebrochen.

By the way, ich hatte damals verstärkt den Eindruck, dass gerade Studentinnen dieses speziellen Studienganges sich häufig sehr "figurbetont" ernähren. Eines Abends hörte ich auch entsprechende Geräusche aus dem WG-WC, falls ihr versteht was ich damit meine.

Wobei lustig ist das Thema eigentlich nicht. Habe diesbezüglich dann auch einmal den entsprechenden Studiengangsleiter angeschrieben. Also dass mir vermehrt zwar hübsche aber trotzdem unnatürlich dünne Ökotrophologinnen aufgefallen wären. Ihm wäre da nichts weiter aufgefallen, war lediglich seine Antwort.

Wobei ich schon denke, dass gerade ein solcher Studiengang prädestiniert ist für Menschen mit bestimmten Problemen. Immerhin kann man sich da den ganzen Tag mit Ernährung usw. auseinandersetzen und es fällt nicht weiter auf, wenn man die sich gerade so zugestandenen täglichen Kalorien auf dem Taschenrechner zusammentippt.

Ob es wohl aussagekräftige Studien zu diesem Thema gibt?


----------



## Jan_Cux (17. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin ja nicht Magersüchtig... ich bin einfach nur zu Fett. Und möchte daher auf lange Sicht von 107 kg auf 90 kg runter und die denn halten. Wird sicher bis zum Sommer dauern.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Dezember 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nicht Magersüchtig... ich bin einfach nur zu Fett. Und möchte daher auf lange Sicht von 107 kg auf 90 kg runter und die denn halten. Wird sicher bis zum Sommer dauern.



Das ist natürlich klar, ich wünsche dir auch viel Erfolg bei deinem Vorhaben.  

Das Problem mit der wohl schon anfänglichen Magersucht ist mir bei damaligen Ökotrophologinnen allerdings trotzdem häufig aufgefallen. Das wird heute und an anderen Studienstandorten nicht anders sein. Vielleicht liest hier ja ein entsprechender Professor oder aber Elternteil mit? Ich denke schon, dass es da durchaus Zusammenhänge und auch Handlungsbedarf gibt, daher habe ich es erwähnt. Der Magerpudding meiner ehemaligen Mitbewohnerin und auch ihr Auftreten ist mir jedenfalls nachhaltig im Gedächtnis geblieben. Zum Thema _"lecker Kochen"_ und Essen passt es im Grunde ja auch. Zuviel ist nicht gut, zu wenig aber auch nicht.


----------



## ralle (17. Dezember 2020)

Geschnittene Tuben in Tomatensoße mit vielen Kräutern !


----------



## zandertex (17. Dezember 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt´s seit 2 Wochen, nur sowas in der Richtung... Hab aber schon 3,5 kg abgenommen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das ist ja auch kein Essen!!!


----------



## Mikesch (18. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> ... Magersucht ist mir bei damaligen Ökotrophologinnen allerdings trotzdem häufig aufgefallen. ...


Ich kenne keine magersüchtige Ökotrophologin, und es arbeiten einige in der Firma.


----------



## Minimax (18. Dezember 2020)

Nabend liebe Schlemmerboardies,
Ich muss sagen das ich alle Tentakeltiere auf dem Teller als höchstes Schätze! Ob Land, ob See, nichts kommt in meinen Augen ihrem Genuss gleich. Es war ein bitterer Tag, als ich erfuhr, das Architheutis & Co wegen dem Ammoniak ungwnissebar sind, aber wir haben ja noch ihre kleinen, leckeren Verwandten von den Schelfen. Nun, dafür werde ich mich zu verantworten haben, wenn die Kopffüssler erstmal die Weltherrschaft übernommen haben.

Jedenfalls schicke ich euch ein kleines Adventsbild für einen kleinen halbtraditonellen Weihnachtsteller, der mich heute Abend gestärkt und erfreut hat- es ist alles Supermarkt, appetitlich wars trotzdem, und nun bin ich gestärkt für die kommenden Tage, und die neumodischen kulinarischen Kompromisse, die auf mich zukommen.

Und überhaupt: Manchmal bekommt man den Eindruck, nur mit eigenem Bauernhof/Stall/Räucherhaus/Schlachtkeller darf man etwas lecker finden. Es ist doch schön, wenn man etwas als gut empfindet, und es genießen kann. Ich wünsche Euch allen genussreiche, köstliche Feiertage, mit dem besten was Küche und Keller zu bieten haben- im Kreis der Lieben oder als stillvergnügte Hagestolze,
Von Appetit,
euer
Minimax


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Dezember 2020)

mikesch schrieb:


> Ich kenne keine magersüchtige Ökotrophologin, und es arbeiten einige in der Firma.



Deswegen schrieb ich im originalen Wortlaut auch Folgendes:
_"Das Problem mit der *wohl schon anfänglichen Magersucht* ist mir bei damaligen Ökotrophologinnen allerdings trotzdem *häufig aufgefallen."*_

Das bedeutet natürlich nicht, dass sie durch die Bank alle zu dünn waren. Dennoch war auffällig, dass in so ziemlich jedem neuen Semester mehrere Damen mit extrem dünner Figur darunter waren. Mit extrem dünn meine ich auch extrem dünn. Selbstverständlich gab es auch in anderen Fachbereichen hier und da mal eine zu dünne Dame aber nicht in dieser Häufigkeit. In der Mensa wurde zum Mittag dann mit spitzer Gabel im Salat herumgepiekt. Da es eben doch relativ auffällig war, habe ich ab und zu einmal genauer hingesehen.

Aber wo kommen wir da hin, so etwas mit einem solch ehrenwerten Studiengang in Verbindung zu bringen!? Daher gab der Fachbereichsdekan mir gegenüber damals sicherlich auch den Ahnungslosen, obwohl den Dozenten im Hörsaal hätte auch etwas auffallen müssen. Eine gewisse Führsorgepflicht besteht, soweit ich weiß, auch an Hochschulen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Problem nach wie vor in diesem Studiengang besteht, unabhängig vom Hochschulstandort. So ganz abwegig ist meine Theorie, mit dem beruflichen Kalorienzählen und der täglichen professionellen Auseinandersetzung mit Ernährung und dem Körper, dabei sicherlich auch nicht.

Wahrscheinlich arbeiten diese Mädels später allerdings eher für die Diät- & Ernährungsberatung eines Krankenhauses oder einer Krankenkasse und weniger im Labor eines lebensmittelverarbeitenden Betriebes. Das Ganze soll auch keinen Angriff darstellen, jeder macht natürlich wie er mag. Ich teile lediglich mit was mir aufgefallen ist. Am Ende schreit sonst wieder alles, dass immer nur weggeschaut wird und keiner etwas macht oder wenigstens etwas sagt. Daher war ich im Bezug auf die damalige Gleichgültigkeit dieses Dekans ehrlich gesagt auch erschrocken, wenn nicht sogar etwas sauer. Später sitzen solche Typen in irgendwelchen Talkshows und halten Reden zur Lage der Nation, na schönen Dank auch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielleicht liest hier ja ein entsprechender Professor



Ja!
Klapprige Ökotrophologinnen, an denen man sich einen Splitter einreißt, waren allerdings nie von Interesse für mich, so das ich da keine näheren Untersuchungen anstellte....sorry.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> So viel Zucker!?
> 
> Ich hatte in einer WG einmal eine Mitbewohnerin, eine angehende Ökotrophologin, sie war ebenfalls sehr auf ihre Figur bedacht. Da gab es z.B. selbst gekochten Schokopudding mit Wasser, anstatt mit Milch gekocht. Zucker war auch keiner drin, sondern dafür Süßstoff. Mein Kommentar war damals schlicht, dass ich hoffte dass sie niemals Kinder hat und denen dann eine solche "Köstlichkeit" kredenzt. Ich als Kind wäre wohl jedenfalls in Tränen ausgebrochen.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

und die Moral von der Geschicht: Studium schützt vor Dummheit nicht!  

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Kauli11 (18. Dezember 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt´s seit 2 Wochen, nur sowas in der Richtung... Hab aber schon 3,5 kg abgenommen....


Was ist denn das weisse, welches du auf das Knäcke geschmiert hast, Magerquark ?


----------



## Esox 1960 (19. Dezember 2020)

Vergesst nicht, heute Nacht die Waagen auf Weihnachtszeit zu stellen..
					

Besten Bilder, Videos und Sprüche und es kommen täglich neue lustige Facebook Bilder auf DEBESTE.DE. Hier werden täglich Witze und Sprüche gepostet!




					debeste.de
				





.......................................


----------



## Quallenfischer95 (19. Dezember 2020)

Bei uns gabs leckere Fischsuppe. Dazu Gemüse fein hacken und Kartoffeln in kleine Würfel schneiden.
Das Gemüse 2-3 Minuten in etwas Fett anbraten und anschließend die Kartoffeln dazugeben und mitbraten. Öfter umrühren. Eine halbe Flasche Weißwein eingießen und etwas einkochen lassen. Brühe, Tomaten mit Haut, Lorbeerblatt, und Abrieb von Orange und Zitrone dazugeben und zugedeckt circa 10 Minuten köcheln lassen. Dann mit einem Mixstab alles gut pürieren und durch ein Sieb abgießen. Die Zutaten sorgfältig im Sieb andrücken, um möglichst viel von der aromatischen Brühe zu erhalten.
Die aufgefangene Brühe zum Kochen bringen. Etwas Safranpulver und einen guten Schuss Martini Bianco dazugeben. Zugedeckt circa 5 Minuten kochen.
Nun die Fischfilets in mundgerechte Stücke schneiden und Garnelen säubern. Ich hatte für dieses Rezept Lachs, Steinbeißer, Kabeljau, Zander, Schollen, King Prawns und Nordseekrabben. Fisch und Garnelen, fein gehackte Petersilie und fein gehackten Schnittlauch in die Brühe geben. Zum Kochen bringen, eine Minute kochen lassen, sofort vom Herd nehmen und zugedeckt gut ziehen lassen. Dann kann man es genießen.


----------



## Skott (19. Dezember 2020)

@Quallenfischer95 : das hört sich sehr gut an, danke dafür..!


----------



## Quallenfischer95 (19. Dezember 2020)

Was es auch öfter bei uns gibt ist Wildlachs in Walnusskruste. Dazu die Wildlachsfilets waschen, trocken tupfen und mit Salz, Pfeffer und Zitronensaft würzen. Die Walnusskerne und die Petersilie grob hacken. Die Nüsse anschließend mit der Petersilie, Paniermehl, Parmesan und Butter verkneten und mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen. Die Fischfilets dann in eine Auflaufform legen, mit dem Nuss-Mix bestreichen und diesen gut andrücken. Im vorgeheizten Backofen ca. 25 Minuten braten. Dazu passt Reis und dann kann man schon zuschlagen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. Dezember 2020)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das weisse, welches du auf das Knäcke geschmiert hast, Magerquark ?


Richtig, Magerquark mit Kräutern.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Dezember 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> ...Magerquark...



_Mag er Quark_ oder mag er ihn nicht?

Dieses Zeug kommt mir höchstens zum Kühlen auf den Sonnenbrand.


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. Dezember 2020)

Den fehlenden Geschmack gleiche ich mit ordentlich Tomate Morzarella Salz aus


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Dezember 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Den fehlenden Geschmack gleiche ich mit ordentlich Tomate Morzarella Salz aus



Eine Zeit lang habe ich mir Magerquark aufs Knäckebrot getan, einfach um es einmal auszuprobieren.
Der Hit ist das Zeug allerdings nicht, Mortadella hilft da tatsächlich.


----------



## Kauli11 (19. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Der Hit ist das Zeug allerdings nicht, Mortadella hilft da tatsächlich.


Kontraproduktiv


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. Dezember 2020)

Gewürzsalz mit getrockneten Tomaten und Morzarella, nicht Mortadella... 100 g 63 Kalorien,  in der Dose sind nur 60 g drinn. Und die hält Monate...


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (20. Dezember 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Gewürzsalz mit getrockneten Tomaten und Morzarella, nicht Mortadella... 100 g 63 Kalorien,  in der Dose sind nur 60 g drinn. Und die hält Monate...



Du meinst vermutlich "Mozzarella".......
Das Zeug hat ja aber auch keinen Eigengeschmack... 
Dazu fehlt noch Fett im Quark, also kein Geschmacksträger.

Versuch es mal mit Quark wenigstens 20% Fett, Pfeffer, Salz, sehr fein gewürfelte Zwiebel und ein paar frisch gehackten Kräutern nach Wahl.
Mit ganz wenig  Milch cremig aufrühren, Kaffeesahne wäre für mich noch besser 

Du wirst es lieben 

Und glaub mir, das schmeckt gut, reicht aber nicht zum "Zunehmen"


----------



## Kauli11 (20. Dezember 2020)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Kaffeesahne wäre für mich noch besser


Kaffeesahne hat doch auch wieder Kalorien.


----------



## Kauli11 (20. Dezember 2020)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Versuch es mal mit Quark wenigstens 20% Fett, Pfeffer, Salz, sehr fein gewürfelte Zwiebel und ein paar frisch gehackten Kräutern nach Wahl.
> Mit ganz wenig Milch cremig aufrühren, Kaffeesahne wäre für mich noch besser


Kenn ich als Liptauer Käse. Dann aber mit sehr fein gewürfelter Zwiebel, Kapern und Paprikagewürzpulver. Ist echt legger.


----------



## Blueser (20. Dezember 2020)

Abwechslung ist das halbe Leben. Im Uhrzeigersinn auf der 12 beginnend: Boulette, Fleischklops, Fleischpfanzerl, _Fleischtätschli, Frikadelle, Gehacktesklößchen, Fleischküchle und kurz vor der 12 ein leckeres Gewiegtebrutl.  




_


----------



## Esox 1960 (20. Dezember 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Abwechslung ist das halbe Leben. Im Uhrzeigersinn auf der 12 beginnend: Boulette, Fleischklops, Fleischpfanzerl, _Fleischtätschli, Frikadelle, Gehacktesklößchen, Fleischküchle und kurz vor der 12 ein leckeres Gewiegtebrutl.
> Anhang anzeigen 362436
> _


Knastpralinen.................................


----------



## Blueser (20. Dezember 2020)

Da habe ich keinen Einblick ...


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (21. Dezember 2020)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Kaffeesahne hat doch auch wieder Kalorien.



Ich sagte ja auch : wäre FÜR MICH noch besser.....
.....schade, dass Du auf diesen Geschmack verzichten musst / willst...


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (21. Dezember 2020)

Am Sonntag mal lecker Tafelspitz mit einer kräftigen Meerrettich-Sauce, Brokkoli mit brauner Butter als Beilage.







Dazu passte ein Spätburgunder als BLANC DE NOIR vom Mittelrhein hervorragend 






Gruß aus Berlin und bleibt gesund !!


----------



## Tikey0815 (21. Dezember 2020)

Gestern gabs bei uns vegetarisches Linsencurry und was soll ich sagen ? Fotos gibt's nicht, wurde alles ratzekahl von meinen Fressbacken vernascht......Ich hab mir aus Protest nur noch kurz danach ne Kabanossi gegönnt


----------



## angler1996 (21. Dezember 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Gestern gabs bei uns vegetarisches Linsencurry und was soll ich sagen ? Fotos gibt's nicht, wurde alles ratzekahl von meinen Fressbacken vernascht......Ich hab mir aus Protest nur noch kurz danach ne Kabanossi gegönnt


wie hat Dich das ohne Einlage etwa nicht satt gemacht - so nur Linsen puuhhhrrrrrrrr;-)))

die Kabanossi war aber schon aus Tofu??


----------



## Tikey0815 (21. Dezember 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> wie hat Dich das ohne Einlage etwa nicht satt gemacht - so nur Linsen puuhhhrrrrrrrr;-)))
> 
> die Kabanossi war aber schon aus Tofu??


Witze über Tofu finde ich geschmacklos


----------



## angler1996 (21. Dezember 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Witze über Tofu finde ich geschmacklos


da fehlt die rechte Würze;-))


----------



## hanzz (21. Dezember 2020)

Bohneneintopf
Auch mit Cabanossi
Aber scharf mit Chili


----------



## Kauli11 (21. Dezember 2020)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Dazu passte ein Spätburgunder als BLANC DE NOIR vom Mittelrhein hervorragend


Wozu verwendest du den Tabasco? Wird der Wein damit aufgewertet?


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. Dezember 2020)

Tabasco geht immer und zu allen Gerichten.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (22. Dezember 2020)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Wozu verwendest du den Tabasco? Wird der Wein damit aufgewertet?



Sagen wir mal so : Pfeffer, Salz, Tabasco steht immer auf dem Tisch.
Das Essen und auch der Wein waren perfekt, habe also nichts weiter davon gebraucht


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (22. Dezember 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Bohneneintopf
> Auch mit Cabanossi
> Aber scharf mit Chili
> Anhang anzeigen 362496



Das ist wirklich sehr lecker, hab das schon öfter im Dutch Oven gemacht, immer wieder mal abgewandelt, aber immer ein Geschmackserlebnis


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. Dezember 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Tabasco geht immer und zu allen Gerichten.



Etwas zusätzliches Feuer kann nie schaden, das stimmt wohl.  

Allerdings ist mir Tabasco _- aufgrund des wohl relativ hohen Essiganteiles - _im Geschmack oft ein wenig zu säuerlich, das passt nicht zu allen Gerichten gut.
Ich verwende daher sehr gerne auch Sriracha Sauce, etwa die von _Flying Gosse Brand, _auch wenn hier ein paar E-Stoffe enthalten sind. Diese typischen Fläschchen aus Kunststoff kennt der eine oder andere eventuell aus dem asiatischen Schnellrestaurant.


----------



## daci7 (22. Dezember 2020)

Sriracha kannste auch ohne wirkliche Ahnung, ohne große Mühen und ohne E-Stoffe selbst machen. Die hält trotzdem ewig und ist saulecker!


----------



## hanzz (22. Dezember 2020)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich sehr lecker, hab das schon öfter im Dutch Oven gemacht, immer wieder mal abgewandelt, aber immer ein Geschmackserlebnis


Und so einfach. 
Suppengrün hab ich immer reichlich vorgeschnibbelt im Froster. 
Ne Scheibe durchwachsener Speck und ne Wurst ebenfalls. 
Morgens vor der Arbeit aufsetzen, dann ist der Eintopf nach der Arbeit schön durchgezogen.


----------



## Justsu (22. Dezember 2020)

daci7 schrieb:


> Sriracha kannste auch ohne wirkliche Ahnung, ohne große Mühen und ohne E-Stoffe selbst machen. Die hält trotzdem ewig und ist saulecker!


Das hört sich super interessant an, ich liebe Sriracha, nur sagen mir die häufig enthaltenen Geschmacksverstärker und Konservierungsstoffe auch nicht wirklich zu. 
Du hast da nicht zufällig ein empfehlenswertes Rezept für mich?

Ein Knaller zu z.B. Rippchen ist eine Mischung aus Hoisin, Sriracha, dunklem Sesamöl und Honig - Hammer!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. Dezember 2020)

*Kartoffelrösti*
Heute habe ich einmal Rösti ausprobiert welche, im Gegensatz zum allseits bekannten Kartoffelpuffer,
gänzlich ohne Eier & Mehl hergestellt werden. Es ist also kein extra Bindemittel enthalten,
es wird nur mit der reinen Kartoffelstärke als "Kleber" gearbeitet. 

Zuerst habe ich ein paar Kartoffeln durch eine Reibe gerieben, ob mehlige oder festkochende Kartoffeln ist dabei glaube ich egal.
Die eine Hälfte der Kartoffeln habe ich etwas gröber gerieben (für die Textur) und die andere Hälfte etwas feiner (für die Bindung).
Anschließend wurde das Ganze noch mit etwas Salz und grobem schwarzen Pfeffer versehen.






Der Clou ist danach, dass man die so geriebenen Kartoffeln möglichst gut von dem in ihnen enthaltenen Wasser trennt.
Am einfachsten gelingt dieses per Hand bzw. durch das Herausquetschen des Wassers, welches aber bitte in einer Schüssel aufgefangen wird.






Gießt man dieses Wasser anschließend vorsichtig ab, so bleibt am Boden der Schüssel ein großer Teil der Kartoffelstärke zurück.
Ich war dabei selbst ganz erstaunt, wie gut das Zeug doch klebt. Die so gewonnene Stärke gibt man dann wieder zu der ausgedrückten
Kartoffelmasse und vermengt sie gut.






Dann heißt es Pfanne an und ab dafür. Zum Braten hatte ich leider nur Öl da, besser wird es aber sicherlich mit Butterschmalz oder so etwas.
Man gibt immer eine Portion von den geriebenen Kartoffeln in die Pfanne und drückt sie dabei möglichst flach. Je flacher, desto besser garen
die ja noch rohen Kartoffelschnitze durch. Sind die Rösti etwas dicker, wird erstmal nur mit kleiner Temperatur gearbeitet. Ansonsten eben so lange
bis alles goldgelb und knusprig ist. Herausgekommen ist zunächst folgender Prototyp bzw. knusprig kartoffeliges Gebilde.  






Beim zweiten Rösti bin ich dann quasi voll aus mir herausgekommen und habe die Pfanne vollgehauen. 






So dass im Anschluss folgender Apparat auf dem Teller landete.  






Abschließend würde ich sagen, ist mir das "Experiment" gelungen. Die Rösti waren sehr knusprig und auch lecker. Vom Geschmack her
haben sie mich dabei eher an Kartoffelchips erinnert und weniger an die klassischen Kartoffelpuffer. Die Kartoffelstärke, als alleiniger Kleber,
hat tatsächlich gehalten und die Rösti waren nicht minder fest wie etwa Kartoffelpuffer. Dieses galt es auch zu überprüfen, da ich mir das erst
selbst nicht so recht vorstellen konnte.

Ich schätze wer seine gefangenen Lachse & Forellen _- nach dem eigenhändigen Beizen oder Kalträuchern -_ noch etwas veredeln möchte,
der kredenzt seinen Gästen dazu selbstgemachten Sahnemeerrettich und natürlich auch diese selbstgemachten Kartoffelrösti.


----------



## ralle (22. Dezember 2020)

Heute Abend wurde der Wok mal angeschmissen.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (24. Dezember 2020)

Euch allen schöne und besinnliche Weihnachten, natürlich mit diversen kulinarischen Highlights   

Wie z.B. hier :   




Gruß von Bernd aus Berlin


----------



## ralle (25. Dezember 2020)

Ein gescheites Koteletts ist Pflicht.


----------



## Blueser (25. Dezember 2020)

War bestimmt ein "Sportliches" Tier ...


----------



## ralle (25. Dezember 2020)

Sportlich hin oder her   -- es hat gemundet und war


----------



## Blueser (25. Dezember 2020)

Darum geht es, Fett ist ja schließlich Geschmacksträger.


----------



## Chief Brolly (25. Dezember 2020)

Gerade habe ich mein Menü für den 1.Weihnachtsfeieetag, ich nenne es mal "Fischpotpori an exotischen Obst auf Naturreis" beendet und ich muß sagen, es war superlecker und fettfrei, daher auch sehr gesund und der Nachtisch war auch schon mit dabei! 

Wie bereits schon angekündigt, hier das Rezept für euch: Ihr braucht: Eine feuerfeste Form in der Größe eures Fischfilets oder ganzen Fisches, als Gewürze Salz, Cayennepfeffer, Chilipulver und Curry. 

Weiter Kokosmilch, eine Mango, Pfirsiche aus der Dose, eine frische Babyananas und je eine Zitrone und Limone. 

Ananas putzen (Schale ab und die Mitte ausstechen) und halbieren. Dann eine Hälfte vierteln und achteln, dann in dünne Scheiben schneiden. 
Mango halbieren und den Kern entfernen. Vierteln und Fruchtfleisch entnehmen. 

Pfirsichstücke in Spelten schneiden und diese in dünne Scheiben. 
Beim Filet den Boden der Form mit Zitronen- und Limettenscheiben auslegen, beim ganzen Fisch dasselbe, zusätzlich noch welche in den Bauchraum. Obst (Pfirsich aus der Dose) vermischen, unter das Filet oder den ganzen Fisch drappieren, bei letzterem auch den Bauch mit füllen. 
Das restliche Obst oben drauflegen und mit Curry, Cayennepfeffer, Salz und Chillypulver bestreuen. 
Als letzten die Kokosmilch über Obst und Fisch gießen. Ofen auf 180-220 Grad vorheizen, auf die Form einen Deckel oder Alufolie drauf und für ca. eine Stunde in den Ofen (bei größeren Fischen oder Filets auch bis 2h).

Als Beilage passt am besten Reis, entweder Basmatj - oder Naturreis, dieser muß zuerst auf den Teller! 
Darauf Obst und Fisch geben und jetzt dürft IHR euch euren eigenen Bauch füllen! 
Es schmeckt einfach köööstlich und die Kombination aus Schärfe, Süße, und Säuerlichkeit garantiert ein besonderer Geschmackserlebnis und das Rezept enthält so gut wie kein Fett und hat nur wenig Kalorien! 

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und Freude beim Nachkochen und dann guten Appetit!


----------



## ralle (25. Dezember 2020)

Die Vorbereitungen für morgen laufen schon!!
Tafelspitz


----------



## ralle (25. Dezember 2020)

Meine Frau ist Spitze - warum habe ich den Kochschinken nicht eingestellt - ups wird glatt nachgeholt. 

Selbstgemacht natürlich - muß noch ziehen - wird aber in keine Form gepresst - bleibt so  !


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (26. Dezember 2020)

Ein Glühwein-Gulasch im DO gemacht, nachgekocht nach einer Rezept-Idee aus dem www.   
War sehr lecker, auch sehr speziell, ....für einmal in der Weihnachtszeit sehr zu empfehlen.....











Für den Rest des Jahres eher doch reinen Rotwein oder Schwarzbier für das Gulasch


----------



## ralle (27. Dezember 2020)

Nach dem vielem Fleisch, gabs heute mal Fisch !


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. Dezember 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Nach dem vielem Fleisch, gabs heute mal Fisch !
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 363009
> Anhang anzeigen 363010



Eine Pfanne voll mit Bratkartoffeln & Speck und eine Pfanne voll mit lecker Fisch.
Keine Panade und kein Chichi - so muss das sein. Dazu ein lecker Bierchen.


----------



## ralle (27. Dezember 2020)

Genau - so einfach kann schmecken !!


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (27. Dezember 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Genau - so einfach kann schmecken !!


da war auch salbei dabei, oder?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. Dezember 2020)

Das schneeweiße Fleisch und auch die Haut lassen Dorsch in der Pfanne vermuten.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (28. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das schneeweiße Fleisch und auch die Haut lassen Dorsch in der Pfanne vermuten.



Könnte aber auch Zander sein, wäre aber beides sehr lecker


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (28. Dezember 2020)

Bei uns gab´s heute "Reste-Essen", die zweite Folge vom Glühweingulasch aus dem DO



			https://www.anglerboard.de/attachments/dsc02791-jpg.362932/
		


LG aus Berlin


----------



## ralle (28. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das schneeweiße Fleisch und auch die Haut lassen Dorsch in der Pfanne vermuten.


Ja Salbei war beim Dorsch dabei !


----------



## Minimax (31. Dezember 2020)

Ich mache heute ein kleines Roastbeef für die Missus und mich. Bisher hat auch alles nach Plan geklappt, es ist bald fertig. Nun tigere ich vor dem Ofen auf und ab, und warte angespannt darauf, das die Nadel des Bratenthermometers auf die magischen 56grad klettert. Ich sitz da und guck durch die Scheibe wie ne Katze vor dem Vogelkäfig, sehr aufregend!


----------



## Tricast (31. Dezember 2020)

Bei uns gibt es Heute ein Kotelett vom Duroc-Schwein, dazu Salzkartoffeln und "Vogerl-Salat". Noch eine Flasche Veltliner von Weihnachten und dann freue ich mich auf den Nachtisch: Creme Caramel. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Dezember 2020)

Hier gibt es Bowle, belegte Brötchenhälften, Berliner, Spieße mit Boulettchen-Käse-Weintraube und welche mit Würstchen-Käse-Weintraube.......
Ich bin schon satt und es steht noch soviel. Eine echte Fressorgie.....burps....


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (31. Dezember 2020)

Bei mir gibt es schon wieder Auflauf, dafür kann ich aber wohl bis nächstes Jahr daran essen. 






Möge das neue Jahr alternative kulinarische Köstlichkeiten für mich bereithalten,
etwa Auflauf aus der Keramikform...


----------



## Minimax (31. Dezember 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich bin schon satt und es steht noch soviel. Eine echte Fressorgie.....burps....


Hahaha, bei uns auch wir haben das Feleisch noch nicht mal angeschnitten und haben auch sonst noch viele andere Leckerbissen.
Blöd nur, das Mrs.Minimax und ich pappsatt sind, ohne einen Haps gegessen zu haben.

Na macht nichts, dann wird morgen ein Schlemmertag!


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Dezember 2020)




----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Dezember 2020)

Und natürlich der Klassiker.....


----------



## eisblock (31. Dezember 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hahaha, bei uns auch wir haben das Feleisch noch nicht mal angeschnitten und haben auch sonst noch viele andere Leckerbissen.
> Blöd nur, das Mrs.Minimax und ich pappsatt sind, ohne einen Haps gegessen zu haben.
> 
> Na macht nichts, dann wird morgen ein Schlemmertag!


Nur damit du weißt, wie das bei 56 Grad von Innen aussieht.... Ich würde es mir noch mal überlegen, wenn ich DU wäre.


----------



## Minimax (31. Dezember 2020)

eisblock schrieb:


> Nur damit du weißt, wie das bei 56 Grad von Innen aussieht.... Ich würde es mir noch mal überlegen, wenn ich DU wäre.


Zu spät..  
Abb. A)





Abb. B)




(Anm.: ich habe sie nicht gerollt, die Scheiben sind beim Tranchieren so _gefallen_.

Und in der Zwischenzeit war Die Missus auch nicht untätig:





Nun liebe Schlemmerboardies, ich wünsche Euch allen einen Genussreichen Rutsch ins neue Jahr und freue mich auf Eure herrlichen Bilder und Rezepte,
Schmatz, Schleck,
Euer Küchengehilfe
Minimax


----------



## hanzz (31. Dezember 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und natürlich der Klassiker.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 363359


Hatten wir heut Vormittag schon

Zum Abend gab es Kartoffelsalat mit kleinen Schnitzelchen und wenn's mal wieder in die Küche geht um nen White Russian zu mixen
Käseigel und so


----------



## Minimax (4. Januar 2021)

Verflixt Jungs,
Geht ja schon gut los das kulinarische Jahr: Der blöde Quacksalber ( also ehrlich, ich will das meine Ärzte weisse Haare haben, der ist geheilt und trägt Jeans!) hat gesagt,
Es kommt garnichtso sehr drauf an, was sie essen, Herr Minimax, alles ist erlaubt Hauptsache sie essen überhaupt was und nehmen sich Zeit fürs zubereiten und geniessen, regelmässigkeit blablabla. Und der Hund hat mir meine geliebten Fertiggerichte verboten. SNAFU.
Jetzt mach ich also nen Schweinegulasch, sozusagen auf Rezept quasi für mich alleine, und ich sage euch, dat wird nix. Man kann schon sehen, wie die Würfel sich zu steinharten Murmeln sich zusammenziehen, und diese Notbehelfstomatenmarkbrühe...
Es macht überhaupt keinen Spass für sich alleine zu kochen. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, das das besser als ne Mikrowellenlasagne wird.




Ich berichte Euch, wenn der Pampf "Fertig" ist. Vmtl. Werd ich ihn an die Missus verfüttern. Ich hasse es, zu etwas gezwungen zu werden!
Hg
Minikrüppel


----------



## Minimax (4. Januar 2021)

Ey @Skott , dat is nich witzig!


----------



## Minimax (4. Januar 2021)

Na, is ja grade nochmal gutgejangen...grummel..


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Januar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 363668
> 
> Na, is ja grade nochmal gutgejangen...grummel..


Sieht aber gut aus.


----------



## Kauli11 (4. Januar 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Sieht aber gut aus.


...und schmeckt bestimmt auch besser als die Fertigmenüs aus der Mikrowelle.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. Januar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 363668
> 
> Na, is ja grade nochmal gutgejangen...grummel..



Gulpopo mit Rotkohl & Alete?


----------



## Minimax (4. Januar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Gulpopo mit Rotkohl & Alete?


Whateva


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. Januar 2021)

Gulpopo pflegte mein Vater früher stets zu uns Kindern zu sagen.
Gula(r)sch, so etwas sagt man nicht, hat er augenzwinkernd dazu gemeint.

Dass man etwas Apfelmus direkt unter den Rotkohl rührt, das kenne ich allerdings auch. Schmeckt sehr gut diese Variante.
Zum weihnachtlichen Rotkohl_ - etwa zum Gänsebraten -_ passt auch super etwas Johannisbeergelee und ein Beutel Glühweingewürz.

Saures Kraut dafür gerne mit nasser Anna und dazu ein leckerer Kasseler Braten.


----------



## Minimax (4. Januar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Dass man etwas Apfelmus direkt unter den Rotkohl rührt, das kenne ich allerdings auch. Schmeckt sehr gut diese Variante.
> Zum weihnachtlichen Rotkohl_ - etwa zum Gänsebraten -_ passt auch super etwas Johannisbeergelee und ein Beutel Glühweingewürz.


Ich hab in dem Fall einfach nen Klecks Apfelmus neben die schon zerkleinert Knldel gegeben.
Du hast recht, Ich finde, etwas Apfelmus (oder anderes süßes Kompott) gehört einfach zu nem schweren, winterlichen Fleisch-Sauce-Rotkohl-Knödel-Gericht, es ist ein leckerer leichter Kontrapunkt in einer schweren, mächtigen Symphonie, der das ganze abrundet.
So sind die Sitten und Gebräuche meines Stammes, der Westfalen.


----------



## hanzz (4. Januar 2021)

Hab heut auch irgendwie daneben gegriffen.
Hatten die letzten zwei Gänsekeulen zu Weihnachten zerpult und in der Soße eingefroren. 
Dachte wäre Gulasch. 
Egal. Hat trotzdem auf Nudeln geschmeckt. 


Minimax schrieb:


> So sind die Sitten und Gebräuche meines Stammes, der Westfalen.


So sieht es aus. 
Mus muss. 

Morgen zu Besuch bei Schwiegereltern. 
Pfeffer Pottas


----------



## ralle (4. Januar 2021)

Ich schreibe es nur !!
Wir haben gestern Sushi gemacht aus selbstgefangen Fisch (Norwegen)  ein Traum !   Meine Frau hatte noch die Idee Soljanka zu machen - 1a .

Was kann es schöneres geben ?


----------



## tomxxxtom (4. Januar 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Was kann es schöneres geben ?


Na ja... Vielleicht 400 g Rib Eye Medium Roar gebraten, danach ein Kombi : Eimer Viagra und zwei Mädels?!


----------



## ralle (4. Januar 2021)

Es geht immer besser und ein bischen mehr !!

Ein guter Nachtisch ist auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Minimax (4. Januar 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Ich schreibe es nur !!
> Wir haben gestern Sushi gemacht aus selbstgefangen Fisch (Norwegen)  ein Traum !   Meine Frau hatte noch die Idee Soljanka zu machen - 1a .
> 
> Was kann es schöneres geben ?


Das ist ne Frage für die Philosophen..
Aber  ne andere Frage: Meine Liebste ist sushi-süchtig, aber auf Dauer nur immer Lachs und Thun, na, ja..
Welche Fische und welche Teile davon hast Du denn wie verwendet? Das ist ja ein interessanter Impuls..


----------



## zandertex (4. Januar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist ne Frage für die Philosophen..
> Aber  ne andere Frage: Meine Liebste ist sushi-süchtig, aber auf Dauer nur immer Lachs und Thun, na, ja..
> Welche Fische und welche Teile davon hast Du denn wie verwendet? Das ist ja ein interessanter Impuls..


auf dauer lassen arsen und quecksilber auch grüßen!nur mal so.


----------



## Minimax (4. Januar 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> auf dauer lassen arsen und quecksilber auch grüßen!nur mal so.


Meine Missus hat ein Herz aus Gold und Nerven aus Stahl, da machen ihr die paar Metalle auch nichts mehr aus.


----------



## ralle (4. Januar 2021)

Dorsch - Heilbutt - Pollack
Natürlich nur vom dicken Rückenfilet und dann  in Streifen geschnitten. Aber das weißt Du ja selber.
Ok - beim Heilbutt ist das Filet von allen Seiten gleich gut.
Wir hatten auch etwas Lachs dabei - den habe ich von einem Kumpel bekommen - aber auch aus Norge als Wildfang.

Farblich ist Dorsch & Co beim Sushi optisch nicht so schön - aber geschmacklich (und darum gehts ja) Spitze !


----------



## Minimax (4. Januar 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Dorsch - Heilbutt - Pollack
> Natürlich nur vom dicken Rückenfilet und dann  in Streifen geschnitten. Aber das weißt Du ja selber.
> Ok - beim Heilbutt ist das Filet von allen Seiten gleich gut.
> Wir hatten auch etwas Lachs dabei - den habe ich von einem Kumpel bekommen - aber auch aus Norge als Wildfang.
> ...


Vielen Dank, das will ich mal testen.
Eine weitere kleine Rohfisch-Leckerei geht folgendermassen, man nehme:
Einzwei Handvoll Filetwürfel beliebiger Fisch in Sushiqualität,
Einzwei Löffelchen Kapern,
Salz, Pfeffer oder was man mag z.B. Koriander (aber alles sehr, sehr sparsam, um nicht den Fischgeschmack zuzukleistern)
Ein Schuss Olivenöl
Ein Spritzer Zitrone...
Und schon hat man eine herrliche kleine Nascherei als Vorspeise oder einfach so.
Sehr empfehlenswert!
Hg
Minimax


Aber Achtung: ich meine nicht Ceviche, es geht nicht um Säuregarung- es geht schon um den Rohfisch. Daher auch nur wenig Zitrone, halt als Geschmack, und keine Limette. (Limette wird ohnehin überbewertet)


----------



## Tulpe2 (6. Januar 2021)

Kennt Ihr:

_"ungarische Pizza"_: ne, *Lángos *?
(im Grunde eine "Resteverwertung" von (Weiz-) Brotteig.

Erst wird also eine relativ fester Weißenteig (4 Personen: 500g Mehl (530), 20g Hefe, 10g Salz, 200ml Wasser) hergestellt.
(man fertige Weißbrot oder Pizza-Bachmischungen verwenden - nur etwas weniger Flüssigkeit)

Wer's richtig gut will, setzt ein Vorteig an (1/3 Mehl, hälfte vom Wasser), nach 30...60 min den Teig komplett.







nach weiteren 30 min Teigruhe 4 Kugeln formen und dann auf ca. 20 cm rollen (so knapp 0,5...1 cm dick)












Wenn der Teig "so weit ist" in Sonnenblumenöl ausbacken (große Blasen möglichst aufstechen!)











Dann wird Crem fresh, Sauerrahm, Schmand o.ä. mit "reichlich" Knoblauch verrührt und über die "fertigen" Lángos gestrichen.






Bei den armen Leuten war hier Schluss.

Wem es besser ging (oder in den Touristen-Hochburgen) wurde das ganze noch mit glasig angedünsteten Zwiebeln und Kochschinken-Streifen/-Würfel belegt,
Mit geriebenem Käse bestreut,






und kurz/heiz überbacken






Jó étvágyat!


----------



## Jan_Cux (6. Januar 2021)

Ist bekannt, gab es hier immer zur Kieler Woche oder dem Weihnachtsmarkt  zu kaufen, lecker.


----------



## hanzz (7. Januar 2021)

Curry


----------



## sprogoe (9. Januar 2021)

Heute mal einen Kartoffel- Hackfleisch- Sauerkrautauflauf:


----------



## sprogoe (9. Januar 2021)

Hackfleisch Sauerkrautauflauf mit Sarmakraut

Schmackhafter wird er, wenn man statt dem allseits bekannten "deutschen Sauerkraut" sich Sarmakraut besorgt.
Dieses bekommt man in russischen Supermärkten und hier bei uns auch im Kaufland in der Gemüseabteilung.
Das sind im ganzen eingesalzene und vakuumverpackte Weißkohlköpfe in Gewichten zwischen 1,0 - 2,5 kg.
Dieses ist nicht so extrem sauer. Man schneidet es selber fein auf.
Kartoffeln in Scheiben hobeln, mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen und auf den Boden einer mit Butter gefetteten Auflaufform schichten,
Hackfleisch würzen, mit gehackter Zwiebel und ev. Knoblauch mischen und scharf anbraten, auf den Kartoffelscheiben verteilen, darüber etwas Majonaise verteilen, das mehr oder weniger fein geschnittene Sauerkraut darauf schichten und reichlich gehobelten Käse darauf verteilen und ca. 45 - 50 min im Backofen bei etwa 180 Grad überbacken (nach ca. 30 min auf Umluft schalten, bräunt der Käse besser.

so was geht auch:
Sarmakraut ganz fein kacken
etwa die gleiche Menge Kartoffeln auf Omas alter Reibe aus Metall ganz fein raspeln
Zwiebel fein gehackt
Bacon klein gewürfelt, Menge nach Lust und Laune
3 Eier
Salz, Pfeffer, geriebener Muskat

Zwiebel und Bacon anbraten, Kraut hinzufügen und auch andünsten, mit Pfeffer würzen (Salz nicht unbedingt notwendig, da Kraut und Bacon bereits salzig sind)
danach abkühlen lassen.
geraspelte Kartoffeln mit den Eiern verkneten und mit Salz, Pfeffer und geriebenem Muskat würzen, dann mit der Krautmischung vermengen und zu Frikadellen formen
diese in der Pfanne bei kleiner bis mittlerer Hitze langsam durchbraten


----------



## Blueser (9. Januar 2021)

Das mit dem ganz fein gekackten Sarmakraut wäre jetzt nichts für mich ...


----------



## Kauli11 (9. Januar 2021)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Sarmakraut ganz fein kacken


Mensch Siggi, du kackst nicht schlecht.


----------



## sprogoe (9. Januar 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Mensch Siggi, du kackst nicht schlecht.


Na klar, habe als Rentner doch sonst nichts zu tun.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (10. Januar 2021)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Hackfleisch Sauerkrautauflauf mit Sarmakraut
> 
> Schmackhafter wird er, wenn man statt dem allseits bekannten "deutschen Sauerkraut" sich Sarmakraut besorgt.




Sarmakraut kannte ich noch gar nicht, hört sich aber gut an und wird probiert, danke für den Tipp


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (10. Januar 2021)

Bei uns heute ( Sa ) nochmal Grünkohl mit Schinkenknacker und Bratkartoffeln, Reste-Essen, aufgewärmt, super lecker 

Morgen ( So ) dann Eisbein satt, Kartoffeln und Sauerkraut..............................


----------



## Blueser (10. Januar 2021)

Heute scheint wohl deutschlandweit Sauerkrauttag zu sein ...


----------



## Blueser (10. Januar 2021)

Pünktlich zum Sauerkrauttag probiere ich mal das Rezept meines Sohnes eigentlich für den Dutch Oven im Herd in der Pfanne. Mit Hackfleisch gefüllte Kartoffelklöße auf Sauerkraut:


----------



## Vanner (10. Januar 2021)

Klingt interessant.


----------



## Blueser (10. Januar 2021)

Nur nicht am Sauerkraut sparen, sonst wird es recht trocken.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (11. Januar 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Pünktlich zum Sauerkrauttag probiere ich mal das Rezept meines Sohnes eigentlich für den Dutch Oven im Herd in der Pfanne. Mit Hackfleisch gefüllte Kartoffelklöße auf Sauerkraut:
> Anhang anzeigen 364038



Das sieht super lecker aus !
Die Klöße interessieren mich besonders.
Nimmst Du rohe oder nur gekochte, oder halb & halb Kartoffeln dafür ?
Wie viel Hackmasse pro Kloß , na mal so etwa ?
Und welche Kräuter oder sonstige grüne und gesunde Flecken sind dort zu sehen ???
Und wie geht das im DO ? Wie lange mit wie viel Kohlen oben und unten ?  

Blueser, Du machst mich noch völlig fertig..........

Hungrige Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## Blueser (11. Januar 2021)

Ich empfehle fertige Kloßmasse für rohe Klöße. Eine Packung mit 750g reicht für 300g Hackfleisch, welches wie für eine Boulette gewürzt wird. Das Rezept gibt es beim Grillsportverein auf der Internetseite, einfach gefüllte Klöße in die Suche bei denen eingeben. Mit dem Verlinken bin ich immer vorsichtig, hatte schonmal Mecker bekommen deswegen ...


----------



## Blueser (11. Januar 2021)

Heute Abend gibt es Spare Ribs, sind schon eine Weile mit Magic Dust Rub trocken mariniert.


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Januar 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Heute Abend gibt es Spare Ribs, sind schon eine Weile mit Magic Dust Rub trocken mariniert.
> Anhang anzeigen 364105


Ich hoffe Du bekommst nicht so viele Gäste


----------



## Blueser (11. Januar 2021)

Nö,  bin alleine ...


----------



## Blueser (11. Januar 2021)

So, fettich


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Januar 2021)

Hast du Styroporkiste und n Mofa?


----------



## Minimax (11. Januar 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> So, fettich


Phantastisch! Also, man darf niemals diesen Thread mit leerem Magen anklicken, sonst beißt man in die Tastatur


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (12. Januar 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich empfehle fertige Kloßmasse für rohe Klöße. Eine Packung mit 750g reicht für 300g Hackfleisch, welches wie für eine Boulette gewürzt wird. Das Rezept gibt es beim Grillsportverein auf der Internetseite, einfach gefüllte Klöße in die Suche bei denen eingeben. Mit dem Verlinken bin ich immer vorsichtig, hatte schonmal Mecker bekommen deswegen ...



Danke dafür, den "Grillsportverein" kenne ich, geh da mal noch ins Detail....

Bleibt gesund und LG aus Berlin


----------



## feko (12. Januar 2021)




----------



## feko (12. Januar 2021)

Heute wird wieder mal gegrillt. 
Freu mich. 450 gramm das stück


----------



## Skott (12. Januar 2021)

Das sieht sehr gut aus, Entrecote?
Gibt es gleich auch ein Tellerbild?


----------



## feko (12. Januar 2021)

War als Rumpsteak ausgeschrieben.
Wobei der fettanteil eher für ein entricote spricht.
Deswegen habe ich es auch gekauft.
Tellerbild kann ich machen.
Lg


----------



## angler1996 (12. Januar 2021)

nein , nein von mir aus Hacken und sonst was , aber beim Genuss bitte
Entrecôte / Rib-Eye​




						Entrecôte / Rib-Eye - das Steak der Kenner - Gourmetfleisch.de
					

Wie Sie das Entrecôte (Rib-Eye) ✓ perfekt zubereiten, sodass Ihnen das Wasser im Mund zusammenläuft & ✓ Hintergrundwissen zum Entrecôte finden Sie hier!




					www.gourmetfleisch.de
				




sorry , nicht zu ernst nehmen;-)))


----------



## Jan_Cux (12. Januar 2021)

Bei dem Sauwetter brauchte ich mal was heißes... Es wurde Gemüse Suppe mit Fleischeinlage.


----------



## Blueser (12. Januar 2021)

Gemüsesüppchen geht immer.   
Mir am liebsten mit Suppenhuhn, wegen der Hormone und so ...


----------



## feko (12. Januar 2021)

feko schrieb:


> War als Rumpsteak ausgeschrieben.
> Wobei der fettanteil eher für ein entricote spricht.
> Deswegen habe ich es auch gekauft.
> Tellerbild kann ich machen.
> Lg


Ach sorry Leute... Ging hier drunter und drüber. Kinder waren anstrengend und als ich aus dem Schneesturm kam wollte ich einfach nur essen. 
War aber wieder sehr lecker das Essen. 
Ich Grill öfters so n Teil. Dann gibt's ein Bild zum Appetit anregen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Januar 2021)

Kasseler mit Ananas

Sauerkraut
dazu Kartoffelstampf


----------



## tomxxxtom (16. Januar 2021)

Das ist pervers.


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. Januar 2021)

Heute blieb die Küche kalt... Bis auf das Knoblauchbrot natürlich.


----------



## Minimax (16. Januar 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Das ist pervers.


Keineswegs, eine leckere Süss-saure Note steht Schweinchenfleisch immer gut (vgl. Toast Hawaii) , und gerade zu Sauerkraut und dem häufig etwas trockenen Kassler hat Sir @nobbi1962 genau richtig gehandelt.
Aber Achtung: Es besteht bei heißer Ananas akute Nund-Verbrennungsgefahr!


----------



## tomxxxtom (16. Januar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Keineswegs, eine leckere Süss-saure Note steht Schweinchenfleisch immer gut (vgl. Toast Hawaii) , und gerade zu Sauerkraut und dem häufig etwas trockenen Kassler hat Sir @nobbi1962 genau richtig gehandelt.
> Aber Achtung: Es besteht bei heißer Ananas akute Nund-Verbrennungsgefahr!


Ja, eben Toast Hawaii ist auch pervers.


----------



## Minimax (16. Januar 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Ja eben, Toast Hawaii ist auch pervers.


Na, gut, das kann ich kaum entkräften und muss Dir beipflichten. Aber natürlich sind einige der schönsten Dinge im Leben pervers, ich benutze das Wort gerne im positiven Sinne


----------



## Fruehling (16. Januar 2021)

Kassler nimmt man ja auch aus dem Nacken!


----------



## Jan_Cux (17. Januar 2021)

Toast Hawai ist doch lecker... und sorgte bei mir für ein Kindheitstrauma... 6. Klasse Kochunterricht, danach eine Arbeit darüber....  Klar Toast Hawai, Toastbrot, Kochschinken, Ananass, Käse, und Kirsche. Meine eltern mochten wohl keinen Kochschinken, da wurde das mit Salami serviert.  Mir schmeckte es, und ich kannte es auch nicht anders,,, gab ne glatte 6 ....


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Januar 2021)

Mafiatorte _"Forelle-Vierkant" 










_

Nachtrag:
Im Gegensatz zu der eher fragwürdigen Schoko-Pizza hat es diese Fischstäbchen-Pizza von Dr. Oetker tatsächlich allerdings nie gegeben. Dr. Oetker hat das auch bereits dementiert, nicht dass jetzt jemand in den Supermarkt läuft und danach sucht. Geschmacklich lässt sich eine solche Fertigpizza mit Spinat allerdings tatsächlich sehr gut mit ein paar Fischstäbchen aufwerten.


----------



## ollidi (17. Januar 2021)

Heute gab es auch mal wieder etwas besonderes.
Rehkeule vom Jäger meines Vertrauens mit Rosmarin, Thymian, Zwiebeln und griechischen Knofi sanft bei 140 Grad für 80 Minuten im Ofen gegart bis zu einer Kerntemperatur von 63 Grad.
Dazu ganz klassisch Klösse, Rotkohl und Birne Helene.


----------



## Minimax (18. Januar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> *AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*
> 
> wtf is low carb ?


Schätze das istn Marketingbegriff für billige Kohlefaserblanks, mit hohem Glas- und Harzanteil. Wabbelig und schwer.

Davon ab, hier mein neuer Plan:
Hab Samstag Muscheln gekeuft, aber keine Gelegenheit am Wochenende.
Die müssen heute gemacht werden. Aber:
Montag ist der Todesmalochetag der Missus, da ist nix mit romantischem Muscheldinner, die kommt irgendwann als Tim-Burton-Zombie-Maid zwischen 20-21hrs zurückgewankt, und da ist auch nix mit Romantik Dinner.
Habe also alles für ne Blitzaktion vorbereitet. 




Habe alles geschnibblet und vorbereitet,  werd ihr dann also vorschlagen, das gezeigte binnen 30min in eine kräftigende Feierabendmuschelei zu verwandeln, und auch gerne lediglich den Topf an die Wohnungstür anliefern.
Wenn die Ärmste zu tot dafür ist, mach ichs trotzdem und schlemme das ganze Privat, möglicherweise zu "Dune" oder "Das Boot".
Schade, aber so ists mit dem terminlichen Hin und Her. Mit dem alten Muschelgruss:
'Der Sud werde Gut'
Euer 
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Januar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Schätze das istn Marketingbegriff für billige Kohlefaserblanks, mit hohem Glas- und Harzanteil. Wabbelig und schwer.



Hähähähä.....sehr gut!  
Hätte fast von mir sein können.


----------



## angler1996 (18. Januar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Schätze das istn Marketingbegriff für billige Kohlefaserblanks, mit hohem Glas- und Harzanteil. Wabbelig und schwer.
> 
> Davon ab, hier mein neuer Plan:
> Hab Samstag Muscheln gekeuft, aber keine Gelegenheit am Wochenende.
> ...



weiter mauscheln ;-  äh muscheln oder auch kuscheln -nur nicht nuscheln;-)))


----------



## Minimax (18. Januar 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> weiter mauscheln ;-  äh muscheln oder auch kuscheln -nur nicht nuscheln;-)))


Isch nehm disch beim Wocht, rrrrheinische Acht,
Hechzlisch,
Minimax


----------



## Kauli11 (18. Januar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> 'Der Sud werde Gut'


Mit den Zutaten, die du abgebildet hast, wird der Muschelsud mit Sicherheit gut. Wenn fertig bitte melden, komme dann sofort dazu.


----------



## Minimax (18. Januar 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Mit den Zutaten, die du abgebildet hast, wird der Muschelsud mit Sicherheit gut. Wenn fertig bitte melden, komme dann sofort dazu.


Leider nicht möglich lieber Kauli, aber tröste Dich, wir beide sitzen im gleichen Boot, denn auch für mich gibts heute keine Muscheln. Da Mrs. Minimax wirklich fertig von Maloche ist, hab ich nur ein Schächtelchen als kleine bescheidene Feierabendnascherei geliefert.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Eigentlich soll man Muscheln ja in grosser Runde genießen, mit Schmatzen, Kleckerei viel Vino (Rebe egal, Farbe egal) und hitzigen Diskussionen. Riesige, Dampfende,  von der Missus geklaute Alu Einkochtöpfe werden hereingetragen, heisse Kellen ergießen sich klappernd auf die Tellet, und es schingelt die ganze Zeit wie im Jazzclub, wenn die Schalen in hohem Bogen in den Schalentopf fliegen, oder in den Blumentopf. 8, 10 ode mehr Leute quatschen durcheinander.  Da kann auch mal ein Naseweis mit vorlauter Meinung mit in selbige gekniffen werden, und zwar mit der Miesmuschelkastagnette. Und zwischendurch wird das gute Paine Parisienne gestippt -oder Suuud ist guuut- , oder, mal sehen, aha, da ist ein Tellerchen mit Kräuterbutter. In der Zwischenzeit entwischen die Kinder der Gäste und garnieren alle Papiere und Schubladen mit fettigen Schalen etc. Und wenn dann langsam Ruhe einkehrt, und die Herren Muschelexperten, die sich mit hochgekrempelten Ärmeln in der Küche beharkt haben wie die Rohrspatzen ("Estragon? Bist Du krank?"/ "Du lässt die viel zu lange drin"/ "wie Kochwein? Der ist alle) auch endlich ruhig sind,
Dann setzt die Dame des Hauses die Pointe:
"Wer möchte denn jetzt noch etwas Tiramisu?"

So, liebe Schlemmerboardies, sieht für mich ne ordentliche Muschelei aus.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## feko (19. Januar 2021)

So auf ein neues. 
Ein dry age und ein normales rib eye. 
Ich hoffe heute klappt es mit nem Tellerbild.


----------



## feko (19. Januar 2021)




----------



## Blueser (19. Januar 2021)

Bei uns springt beim Anbraten der Steaks immer der Rauchmelder im Korridor an. Werde die Dinger wohl vorher immer abnehmen müssen ...


----------



## tomxxxtom (19. Januar 2021)

Das "abnehmen" funktioniert am besten mit Besenstiel - getestet und es wirkt dauerhaft.


----------



## feko (19. Januar 2021)

Ich mach die Steaks auf dem Grill und draußen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Januar 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Das "abnehmen" funktioniert am besten mit Besenstiel - getestet und es wirkt dauerhaft.



Als mein Rauchmelder mir neulich mit einem _"Fullrun"_ ins Ohr kreischte, habe ich ihn vor lauter Schreck ebenfalls direkt von der Decke gehauen.
Eigentlich wollte ich im Eifer des _"Kochgefechtes"_ lediglich die Klappe aufreißen, um dann schnell die Blockbatterie abzuklemmen.


----------



## Blueser (20. Januar 2021)

Pizza:


----------



## hanzz (20. Januar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> lediglich die Klappe aufreißen, um dann schnell die Blockbatterie abzuklemmen.


Da gibt es doch so ein Knopf drauf um den abzuschalten.


----------



## hanzz (20. Januar 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Pizza:
> Anhang anzeigen 364752


Sieht sehr geil aus.

Hast schon mal über einen Pizzastein nachgedacht ?
Ich möchte meinen nicht mehr missen.
Ofen auf 200° mit Stein drin vorheizen. Pizza drauf. In 3-4 Minuten fertig. 
Da bleibt der Käse schön weich, aber der Boden ist knusprig und im Inneren bleibt er zart und weich.


----------



## Blueser (20. Januar 2021)

Habe da schon mit geliebäugelt, aber bei meinem Ofen klappt das auch so ganz gut. 280 Grad mit Ober/Unterhitze vorheizen, Blech ganz unten rein. Nach 4 Minuten fertig.


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Januar 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Ich mach die Steaks auf dem Grill und draußen


Schön auf der Sizzle Zone Rückwärts gezogen. Ich liebe es.


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. Januar 2021)

Heute gab es mal wieder Lasagne.


----------



## Minimax (20. Januar 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Ja, eben Toast Hawaii ist auch pervers.


----------



## tomxxxtom (20. Januar 2021)

Warum fühle ich mich vergewaltigt?


----------



## zandertex (20. Januar 2021)

weil den essen und guter geschmack leicht auseinnandergehn?


----------



## Minimax (20. Januar 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> weil den essen und guter geschmack leicht auseinnandergehn?


----------



## zandertex (20. Januar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


>


----------



## zandertex (20. Januar 2021)

und falls ich mal einen rezeptvorschlag (benötige)bekomme..............ich tät mich freuen darüber!!!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. Januar 2021)

Toast Hawaii...

Der eine liebt die Ananas und der andere liebt die Anna trocken.


----------



## Minimax (20. Januar 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> und falls ich mal einen rezeptvorschlag (benötige)bekomme..............ich tät mich freuen darüber!!!


Hier das heilige, uralte Rezept meines Stammes:

Toast leicht toasten, Buttern, dann in Reihe:
-Billigkochschinken, Scheibe vierteln, invertieren und auf Kante legen
-Dosen(!)Ananasscheibe zentral platzieren
-Scheiblette Plastikschmelzkäse darüber
-mit Paprika edelsüss, seit drei Jahren ausgetrocknet überpudern
-1 eklige Cocktailkirsche aus Glas _sanft_ ins Zentrum eindrücken (kann man beim Essen beiseitelegen)

Backofen Ober unter Hitze 200grad vorheizen,
Toasts darin 7,5 Min backen,
Kontrollieren,
Dann nach persönlichem Geschmack 2,5-4 Min
Weiterbacken.

Fertig, dazu passt eine Caprisonne oder ein Glas Wappentrunk und natürlich eine schöne Sendung "Wetten das?"


----------



## zandertex (20. Januar 2021)

das flascht mich jetzt doch etwas......endlich mal keine nudeln mit tomatensoßendingens,die nächsten wochen sind essensmässig..............einfach mal danke dafür!!!!


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. Januar 2021)

Toast Hawai, geht immer....


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Januar 2021)

statt Paprika edelsüss-
Masala Curry
und die Cocktailkirsche wech lassen-
ein büschen Ketchup.


----------



## Minimax (20. Januar 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> statt Paprika edelsüss-
> Masala Curry
> und die Cocktailkirsche wech lassen-
> ein büschen Ketchup.


KETZER! ...ausgerechnet ihr, Sir Nobby...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. Januar 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> und die Cocktailkirsche wech lassen-
> ein büschen Ketchup.



Bei uns wurde traditionell ein Klecks Tomatenmark auf den Toast Hawaii gegeben.
Oder war es die Schwarzwälder?


----------



## Blueser (20. Januar 2021)

Bei uns gibt es dazu Worcestersauce und keines Falls eine Cocktailkirsche oder solch Schicki Micki ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. Januar 2021)

Den miesesten Toast Hawaii aß ich einst als Schulkind, im Elternhaus eines Klassenkameraden, bei dem ich übernachten durfte. Der Toast wurde ohne Ananas kredenzt, da niemand dort im Haus Ananas mochte. Das Ganze einfach Schinken-Käse-Toast zu nennen, darauf kam damals scheinbar niemand.


----------



## Minimax (21. Januar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Toast Hawaii aß ich einst als Schulkind


Vielleicht ist das ja das Geheimnis dieses, ja sagen wir ruhig, frühen Fast-Food-Gerichtes: Es wird ja in klassischer Weise wirklich aus einfachen, haltbaren und in der heutigen Esskultur naserümpfenden Zutaten bereitet.

Vielleicht ist es einfach ein gutes Gefühl aus unbeschwerten Kindertagen, das beim Toasthawaiimampfen wieder aktiviert wird, ähnlich wie beim Softeisgenuss, oder Gummibärchen- oder auch beim Angeln. Und nie sah ich, das auf einer Sylvesterparty auch bei meinen Superduperökoberlinernachbarn ein Mettigel, Käseweintraubenspiesschen oder ne _Knabbermischung mit Brezeln und Sesamfischchen_ verschmäht wurde.
Es sind, obwohl wir so zugebombt werden mit Superfood, Exotica und Fairen Delikatessen aus aller Herren Länder, kulinarische Anknüpfungspunkte und Verständigungsansätze gemeinsamer sozialer Prägungen. Schöne Erinnerungen mit ner Scheiblette und Cocktailkirsch. Das, liebe Quinoa-Sushi-Vegan-Fraktion ist _echtes_ Soulfood.

Und ausserdem ist son Toast Hawaii saulecker, hab mir grad wieder zwei in den Ofen gehauen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. Januar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das ja das Geheimnis dieses, ja sagen wir ruhig, frühen Fast-Food-Gerichtes: Es wird ja in klassischer Weise wirklich aus einfachen, haltbaren und in der heutigen Esskultur naserümpfenden Zutaten bereitet.
> 
> Vielleicht ist es einfach ein gutes Gefühl aus unbeschwerten Kindertagen, das beim Toasthawaiimampfen wieder aktiviert wird, ähnlich wie beim Softeisgenuss, oder Gummibärchen- oder auch beim Angeln. Und nie sah ich, das auf einer Sylvesterparty auch bei meinen Superduperökoberlinernachbarn ein Mettigel, Käseweintraubenspiesschen oder ne _Knabbermischung mit Brezeln und Sesamfischchen_ verschmäht wurde.
> Es sind, obwohl wir so zugebombt werden mit Superfood, Exotica und Fairen Delikatessen aus aller Herren Länder, kulinarische Anknüpfungspunkte und Verständigungsansätze gemeinsamer sozialer Prägungen. Schöne Erinnerungen mit ner Scheiblette und Cocktailkirsch. Das, liebe Quinoa-Sushi-Vegan-Fraktion ist _echtes_ Soulfood.
> ...



Ich denke damit hast Du recht, also dass man vor allem auch Kindheitserinnerungen mit diesen einfachen aber sehr leckeren Toasts verbindet.
Mudders war froh einmal nicht lange überlegen oder aber kochen zu müssen und die Gören waren trotzdem alle aus dem Häuschen.

Es macht mich fast wahnsinnig, dass ich aktuell keine Zutaten im Haus habe. Deine Hawaii Toasts würden mir jetzt sehr gut passen.
Na aber so weiß ich wenigstens, was ich mir am Wochenende dann einmal wieder zubereiten werde.

Dazu ein stilechtes Bier, denn das gab es bekanntlich auch nie auf Hawaii.


----------



## Minimax (21. Januar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Hawaii Toasts würden mir jetzt sehr gut passen


Ich glaube, der wichtige Trick ist das vortoasten und Buttern vor dem Belegen und dem Ofen. Dadurch ist eine grundlegende Knusprigkeit und Saftigkeit (!) Bereits gegeben, so dass der Ofen einfach nur zum milden Käseschmelzen dient, kurz und heiss.
Schmerzlich erinnere ich die Kindheitstage mit verbrannten, vertrockneten Hawaiitoasts, die im vergeblichen Bestreben nach saftiger Knusprigkeit im Ofen totgetrocknet und gedörrt wurden.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. Januar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der wichtige Trick ist das vortoasten und Buttern vor dem Belegen und dem Ofen. Dadurch ist eine grundlegende Knusprigkeit und Saftigkeit (!) Bereits gegeben, so dass der Ofen einfach nur zum milden Käseschmelzen dient, kurz und heiss.
> Schmerzlich erinnere ich die Kindheitstage mit verbrannten, vertrockneten Hawaiitoasts, die im vergeblichen Bestreben nach saftiger Knusprigkeit im Ofen totgetrocknet und gedörrt wurden.



Wir hatten früher einen kleinen Grillofen aus Edelstahl zu Hause, in diesen schiebt meine Mutter noch heute ihre Knoblauch-Scampi-Spieße.
Zuerst wurde _- so wie Du es sagst -_ das Toastbrot darin angeröstet und anschließend wurde der Belag darauf etwas erhitzt bzw. der Käse geschmolzen.

Toast Hawaii müsste sich doch eigentlich auch prima in einem Sandwichmaker zubereiten lassen oder? Dann vielleicht mit Ananasstücken aus der Dose, anstatt der ganzen Ringe. Hmm? Einen Sandwichmaker könnte ich mir auch einmal wieder anschaffen, für die flotte Küche und das nächtliche Schlemmen vor dem Laptop.


----------



## Minimax (21. Januar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wir hatten früher einen kleinen Grillofen aus Edelstahl zu Hause, in diesen schiebt meine Mutter noch heute ihre Knoblauch-Scampi-Spieße.
> Zuerst wurde _- so wie Du es sagst -_ das Toastbrot darin angeröstet und anschließend wurde der Belag darauf etwas erhitzt bzw. der Käse geschmolzen.
> 
> Toast Hawaii müsste sich doch eigentlich auch prima in einem Sandwichmaker zubereiten lassen oder? Dann vielleicht mit Ananasstücken aus der Dose, anstatt der ganzen Ringe. Hmm? Einen Sandwichmaker könnte ich mir auch einmal wieder anschaffen, für die flotte Küche und das nächtliche Schlemmen vor dem Laptop.


Nur soviel dazu: Sandwichmaker sind der Pfad in das Dickicht unwahrscheinlicher kulinarischer Perversionen. Die Anschaffung eines Sandwichmakers bedeutet, die Ausschweifung zu umarmen, das Übermaß zu liebkosen und ganz neue Wege zu erkunden, wie man Bauch und Gaumen in köstliche Qualen stürzt. ALLES passt zwischen zwei heiße, knusprige Toastscheiben, und die Grenzen sind lediglich die Phantasie und die letzten Reste menschlichen Anstands. 
Eine Scheiblette, einige Scheiben hartgekochtes Ei und etwas Bacon, etwas Schnittlauch sind nur ein zrückhaltendes Beispiel aus dem Kaleidoskop des genüsslichen Wahnsinns, den Symphonien der Schlemmerei, den diese Höllenmaschine, dieser G-Punkt der Küche,von Slaanesh höchstpersönlich entworfen  ermöglicht.
Ich empfehle Dir also die Anschaffung.


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Januar 2021)

Die Geschichte vom Sandwichmaker,
zum putzen mal aus dem Keller geholt.






Vor ü 30 Jahren war der Sandwichmaker ein Geschenk zu Weihnachten an die Frau--
Mann brauchte es   

schenkt mal heutzutage solch ein Teilchen deiner Frau
das bekommst du um die Ohren gehauen.

nobbi


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Januar 2021)

Eure überbackenen Toaste sind schon was feines, es geht aber auch anders. 
1. Getoastetes Brot als Unterlage, Butter oder Margarine für die Pfluffigkeit, etwas Ketchup, Frischkäse,  gekochter Schinken, , Pfirsichhälfte, mit passend geschnittener Scheibe Gouda in den Ofen. Bei Oberhitze oder Grillfunktion schmiltzt der Käse und erhitzt die Beilagen, ohne das der Toast noch härter wird. Geht natürlich auch mit Ananas, oder nur mit Tomatenscheiben, oder Tomatenscheiben noch dazwischen. Bei sehr dicken Pfirsichhälften diese vorher in der Mikrowelle erhitzen, da sie sonst nicht komplett warm werden können.


----------



## hanzz (21. Januar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ketchup





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Pfirsichhälfte


Zum Glück lässt sich über Geschmack streiten


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Januar 2021)

Moin,

"Herrenteller" :

Gebratener Bauchspeck , Grillgemüse , Brat-Töften  an einer Zitronen-Hollandaise...

R.S.


----------



## Jan_Cux (21. Januar 2021)

Sandwichmaker ist ne feine Sache, noch geiler ist nen Kontaktgrill


----------



## hanzz (21. Januar 2021)

Heut gab's n schnelles Chilli mal wieder
Schnell, weil es schnell die Tränen in die Augen trieb

Salat dazu


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. Januar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 364789



Vielen Dank noch einmal für diese tolle Anregung! 






Stilechter wäre es natürlich mit diesem quietschgelben Chemie- bzw. Scheiblettenkäse gewesen. Wie angekündigt gab es die Toast Hawaii bei uns früher stets mit einem Klecks Tomatenmark, statt mit einer Cocktailkirsche oder einer Steckrübe.

Wobei man diese Toasts eventuell tatsächlich einmal mit Oldenburger Ananas kreiert, vielleicht dann mit Mettwurst und einem Mentos?


----------



## Blueser (22. Januar 2021)

Wenn man bei uns zu DDR Zeiten regelmäßig Südfrüchte essen wollte, gab es nur einen Ausweg: Toast Hawaii in der Kneipe für Dreifuffzig ...


----------



## Breamhunter (23. Januar 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> ...zu DDR Zeiten regelmäßig *Südfrüchte*...


Das waren doch Kartoffeln aus Sachsen ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Januar 2021)

Hier vom Norden aus betrachtet, waren schon Spreewaldgurken Südfrüchte.


----------



## Blueser (23. Januar 2021)

Breamhunter schrieb:


> Das waren doch Kartoffeln aus Sachsen ?


Richtig eingelegt, merkt man da kaum einen Unterschied. Zuckerrübe eignete sich dafür aber besser, die hatten das bessere Mundgefühl ...


----------



## feko (23. Januar 2021)




----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Januar 2021)

Kartoffeleintopf ist der perfekte Sattmacher an kalten Tagen.






habe fertig mit schnibbeln


----------



## Tikey0815 (23. Januar 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 364934


Hmm, Bondage Geflügel, man muss nur wissen wies schmeckt


----------



## feko (23. Januar 2021)

Das Tier wird noch veredelt


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Januar 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Kartoffeleintopf ist der perfekte Sattmacher an kalten Tagen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 364950
> 
> ...



Eintöpfe aller Art mag ich auch sehr gerne.
Am Anfang muss man zwar jede Menge schnippeln aber dafür hat man es hinterher umso einfacher. 

Leider ist mir der alte und vor allem große Emaille-Topf von Oma _"abgeraucht"_ bzw. war irgendwann der Boden hinüber und das Essen ist mir ständig angebrannt. Schade, es war ein typischer alter Emaille-Topf, weiß und mit einem blauen Blumenmuster darauf. Ich habe ihn immer den Bataillonstopf genannt, weil er so riesig war. Einen kompletten mittleren Kohlkopf + Kartoffeln etc. konnte man hineinschnippeln und davon alleine über 5 Tage essen. Perfekt für mich faule Socke.

Hat jemand Vorschläge für einen neuen großen Emaille-Topf? Nach Möglichkeit aber bitte nicht zu teuer.
Es gibt ja Hersteller, da schlackert man echt mit den Ohren, was die Preise anbelangt.


----------



## Tikey0815 (23. Januar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Eintöpfe aller Art mag ich auch sehr gerne.
> Am Anfang muss man zwar jede Menge schnippeln aber dafür hat man es hinterher umso einfacher.
> 
> Leider ist mir der alte und vor allem große Emaille-Topf von Oma _"abgeraucht"_ bzw. war irgendwann der Boden hinüber und das Essen ist mir ständig angebrannt. Schade, es war ein typischer alter Emaille-Topf, weiß und mit einem blauen Blumenmuster darauf. Ich habe ihn immer den Bataillonstopf genannt, weil er so riesig war. Einen kompletten mittleren Kohlkopf + Kartoffeln etc. konnte man hineinschnippeln und davon alleine über 5 Tage essen. Perfekt für mich faule Socke.
> ...


Für den Borscht meines Vaters würde ich jedes 3 Gänge Gourmet Menü stehen lassen, leider ist mein Vater nicht mehr da  und irgendwie schmeckt es nicht so wenn ich mich selbst daran versuche....


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Januar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Eintöpfe aller Art mag ich auch sehr gerne.
> Am Anfang muss man zwar jede Menge schnippeln aber dafür hat man es hinterher umso einfacher.
> 
> Leider ist mir der alte und vor allem große Emaille-Topf von Oma _"abgeraucht"_ bzw. war irgendwann der Boden hinüber und das Essen ist mir ständig angebrannt. Schade, es war ein typischer alter Emaille-Topf, weiß und mit einem blauen Blumenmuster darauf. Ich habe ihn immer den Bataillonstopf genannt, weil er so riesig war. Einen kompletten mittleren Kohlkopf + Kartoffeln etc. konnte man hineinschnippeln und davon alleine über 5 Tage essen. Perfekt für mich faule Socke.
> ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (23. Januar 2021)

Gestern 800 g Gyros gebraten und über Nacht in Sahne ruhen gelassen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (23. Januar 2021)

Heute Zwiebelsuppe gekocht, Paprika, Mais, Zigeuner Soße, und Hot Chili Soße zusammen mit dem Gyros von gestern in eine Gyrossuppe umgwandelt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Januar 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Für den Borscht meines Vaters würde ich jedes 3 Gänge Gourmet Menü stehen lassen, leider ist mein Vater nicht mehr da  und irgendwie schmeckt es nicht so wenn ich mich selbst daran versuche....



Das tut mir leid zu hören. Wahrscheinlich hast Du recht und das Original erreicht man später einfach nicht mehr, da kann man noch so viel über die Schulter geguckt haben. Borscht kenne ich aus meiner Familie zwar nicht aber wenn ich es mal irgendwo zu essen bekam, hat es mir immer recht gut geschmeckt.

Ein Kommilitone mit polnischen Wurzeln hat einmal Bigos nach dem Rezept seiner Mutter gemacht. Dem Typen hätte ich echt vieles zugetraut aber nicht dass er gut kochen kann, dabei was das Bigos am Ende sehr lecker. Bigos könnte ich eigentlich auch einmal ausprobieren aber dafür brauche ich erstmal einen amtlichen "Kessel".


----------



## hanzz (23. Januar 2021)

Hab heut noch Bratwurst im Froster gefunden. 
Bratkartoffeln dazu und wie immer und jeden Tag ein Salat dazu. 
Hab aber kein Bild gemacht. War trotzdem lecker.


----------



## zandertex (24. Januar 2021)

Das gabs heute abend,rind,kartoffel........


----------



## Jan_Cux (24. Januar 2021)

Lecker reichlich Knoblauch


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (25. Januar 2021)

Wir hatten dieses WE mal so richtig Bock auf ein Suppenhuhn   
Am Samstag eine schöne Brühe mit viel Wurzelgemüse und ein paar Nudeln...
Am Sonntag ein klassisches Frikassee, mein Frauchen mit Reis, ich mit Salzkartoffeln.
Es war sehr lecker. 

Euch allen eine schöne Woche
und bleibt gesund


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Januar 2021)

Moin Bernd aus B,
mit Hähnchenschenkeln oder einer Poularde ist das auch Lecker  
ich muss dazu schreiben---wir hatten noch kein Suppenhuhn 

lg nobbi bleib auch gesund!


----------



## Blueser (25. Januar 2021)

Ein Suppenhuhn ist eine ausgediente Legehenne voller Östrogene und Hormone. Soll speziell bei Erkältungen besser sein als anderes Geflügel. Geschmacklich habe ich da noch keinen großen Unterschied festgestellt ...


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (26. Januar 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Bernd aus B,
> mit Hähnchenschenkeln oder einer Poularde ist das auch Lecker
> ich muss dazu schreiben---wir hatten noch kein Suppenhuhn
> 
> lg nobbi bleib auch gesund!



Moin nobbi,
nur Hähnchenschenkel haben mir zu wenig Fett, geht aber schon mal.
Poularde ist ja ein Masthähnchen, da kommt schon mehr an Fettaugen auf die Brühe.
Solltest mal ein Suppenhuhn probieren, hat zwar weniger Fleisch als eine Poularde, dafür noch mehr an Geschmack  (Fett)

LG Bernd


----------



## Minimax (26. Januar 2021)

Also die Missus sagt, ihre Brühe aus nem guten, frischen tollen Biosuperuhn ist viel besser als aus anderen. Und Oma Minimax (rip April2020) ging sogar soweit ein dickes fettes Maishähnchen wär das richtige.
Die Damen, die beide zu ihren Zeiten hungrige Grünschnäbel aber auch harte Malocher sattkriegen mussten, empfehlen also gutes Huhn für gute Brühe.
Beide- und ich weiss das aus Interviews, bei denen ich das Gwhiemnis de Hühnersuppe klauen wollte- sagten aber auch: Hauptsache, es war mal Huhn, und kommt nicht aus dem Glas, und wenn man dann noch gutes und kein Vertrocknetes Gemüse verwendet, wirds auch ne gute Brühe.
Schätze, man man muss nicht aus allem Wissenschaft oder Kunst machen- aber Gutes Handwerk muss sorgfältig und kundig gefügt sein, und es dauert seine Zeit. So ists bestimmt auch mit der Hühnerbrühe.


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2021)

Ich mache die Hühnersuppe ausschließlich vom Hühnerklein, weil Knochen die beste Suppe ergeben - jedenfalls nach meiner Meinung. Und natürlich frisches Gemüse, etwas ungespritzte Zitronenschale, ein paar Scheibchen Ingwer und ein paar Gewürznelken... und vor allem Zeit lassen und die Suppe ausreichend lange und mild köcheln lassen. Ich bin überzeugt, dass die Zeit und die Geduld das größte Geheimnis von Omas Küche war!


----------



## Fruehling (26. Januar 2021)

@Andal 

Sag's mit Wiglaf!


_Wenn Schleim auf deinen Bronchien liegt.
Wenn Grippe dich schon unterkriegt.
Wenn grüner Schnodder zäh verweilt:
Heiße Hühnersuppe heilt.

Gliederschmerzen? Ach und Weh?
Schädelbrummen? Ziepezeh?
Du fühlst dich wie durch vier geteilt?
Heiße Hühnersuppe heilt.

In die Supp’ hinein gehören
Porree, Sellerie und Möhren,
Knoblauch, Pfeffer, Salz und Chili,
Zwiebeln, Honig, Ingwer, Curry

und ein Maishuhn, gelb und fett
köchelt im Aromabett.

Um sich königlich zu runden,
braucht die Sache gut vier Stunden.
Dann entfernt man, das muß sein,
Hühnerhaut und Hühnerbein.

Mancher in der Tischfamilie
wünscht ein Sträußchen Petersilie
in die Suppe eingestreut,
weil ihn das auch farblich freut.

Köstlich wird die Suppe munden,
dich vom Kranken zum Gesunden
wandeln und dir Kräfte geben,
Energie und Schwung zum Leben.

Denn es ist ein Heidenspaß,
laut zu sagen: Ich genas!

Dieses gilt für alle Kinder.
Finnen, Iren, Briten, Inder,
Israelis, Indonesen:
Alle sind sie flink genesen.

Endlich kann man wieder trinken,
feiern, singen, süß versinken.
Jeder nuckelt wieder Fluppe,
dank der guten Hühnersuppe.

Krankenwelt, du bist gemeistert.
Formidabel! Schwer begeistert
ruft der Franzmann im Gestrüpp:
ühnersüpp! eil ühnersüpp!

Weil die Nachricht ihn ereilt:
Heiße Hühnersuppe heilt..._

(Wiglaf Droste)


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Januar 2021)

wenn es früher Hühnersuppe gab, war entweder das Huhn krank oder der Bauer.

Heutzutage ist es meißtens das Huhn


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (26. Januar 2021)

Wullewupp Hühnersupp?

Gerne mag ich auch Hühnerfrikassee, für welches meine Mutter stets das Fleisch der saftigen Beine aber auch das eher trockene Fleisch der Brust verwendete.
Jedenfalls pulte und schnibbelte sie sehr sorgfältig daran herum. Mein Vater _- durch irgendeinen allzu laxen Smutje während seiner Seefahrtzeit für immer vom Hühnerfrikassee kuriert -_ aß allerdings trotzdem nie mit. Damals kloppte der Schiffskoch wohl alles Mögliche in das Frikassee bzw. zerhackte er einfach ein Huhn und warf es in den Topf.


----------



## feko (26. Januar 2021)

Ja ich kann ihn verstehen. Heute kriegt man Hühnerfrikasse im Supermarkt in der Dose.
Allein bei dem Gedanken muss man ja fast würgen...


----------



## u-see fischer (26. Januar 2021)

Gestern hat meine Frau mal eine Seafoodpfanne mit Krebs und Wildfanggarnelen auf Glasnudeln gemacht.






Dazu gab es dann noch eine scharfe und würzige Soße als Dipp und wer mochte, noch etwas Jasminreis.





War lecker, machen wir bestimmt bald mal wieder.


----------



## feko (26. Januar 2021)

Wir oder deine Frau?


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Januar 2021)

Paella von Gestern


----------



## feko (26. Januar 2021)

Möglicherweise ist der threadtitel falsch gewählt und müsste heißen:


Mit welchen leckeren Gerichten verwöhnt euch eure bessere Hälfte?


----------



## feko (26. Januar 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Möglicherweise ist der threadtitel falsch gewählt und müsste heißen:
> 
> 
> Mit welchen leckeren Gerichten verwöhnt euch eure bessere Hälfte?


Um dann im ab zu glänzen


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Januar 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Möglicherweise ist der threadtitel falsch gewählt und müsste heißen:
> 
> 
> Mit welchen leckeren Gerichten verwöhnt euch eure bessere Hälfte?


Die Paella war für meine bessere Hälfte von mir persönlich zubereitet.

Ich schmücke mich nicht mit fremden Federn


----------



## feko (26. Januar 2021)

Brauchst dich nicht rechtfertigen mein lieber. 
Auf jeden Fall ein toller thread der immer wieder für gute Rezeptvorschläge sorgt.


----------



## Andal (27. Januar 2021)

Es gibt Gerichte, die esse ich ausschließlich, wenn ich weiss, wer sie wie woraus gemacht hat. Und da gehören Explodiertes Huhn und Hackbraten unbedingt dazu.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (27. Januar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich mache die Hühnersuppe ausschließlich vom Hühnerklein, weil Knochen die beste Suppe ergeben - jedenfalls nach meiner Meinung. Und natürlich frisches Gemüse, etwas ungespritzte Zitronenschale, ein paar Scheibchen Ingwer und ein paar Gewürznelken... und vor allem Zeit lassen und die Suppe ausreichend lange und mild köcheln lassen. Ich bin überzeugt, dass die Zeit und die Geduld das größte Geheimnis von Omas Küche war!



@Andal,
Ja, Hühnerklein ist super, nehmen wir auch, wenn wir nur mal eine Brühe machen wollen.
Dazu lassen wir auch gerne mal Innereien (Hähnchenleber oder -Herzen) mit köcheln, gibt noch einen super Geschmack.
Das ganze Huhn gab uns diesmal Fleisch genug für unser Frikassee, so war der Plan .
Allerdings mögen wir in der Hühnerbrühe nicht so gerne Gewürznelken, eher frischen Fenchel, super lecker 
Aber das ist reine Geschmackssache....
Gut, dass es so vielfältig geht.

Gruss aus Berlin


----------



## Andal (27. Januar 2021)

Mit Fenchel und Anis kann man mich jagen, so weit die Füsse tragen. 

Aber auch von den Nelken gebe ich auch nur ganz wenig in die Brühe - etwa 1/2 pro Liter Flüssigkeit zu Anfang. Bei Piment bin ich dann etwas großzügiger, dafür halt keine Nelken mehr. Nelken und die Zitronenschale kann man auch leicht weglassen. Aber grad die machen aus der Brühe einen richtigen Heizer; ideal nach etwas frischen Angeltagen.

Und dann noch einen Schwung Grießnockerl (aus dem Brandteigrezept). 

Aber sich mal wieder ein schönes Frikassee reinziehen, hat einen sehr großen Anreiz!


----------



## Blueser (27. Januar 2021)

Salz, zwei Wachholderbeeren, Piment, Pfefferkörner, Lorbeerblatt, Knoblauchzehe und ne ganze Zwiebel für den Ansatz des Huhnes. Dann Huhn und Gewürze raus, Wurzelgemüse rein und dazu extra gekochte Schnittnudeln, gibt es heute bei uns.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Salz, zwei Wachholderbeeren, Piment, Pfefferkörner, Lorbeerblatt, Knoblauchzehe und ne ganze Zwiebel für den Ansatz des Huhnes. Dann Huhn und Gewürze raus, Wurzelgemüse rein und dazu extra gekochte Schnittnudeln, gibt es heute bei uns.


noch ein bis zwei Nelken und schon ist es perfekt


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2021)

Gestern gab es Nackenkottlett vom Pietreng


----------



## Blueser (27. Januar 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> noch ein bis zwei Nelken und schon ist es perfekt


Nelken kommen bei mir nur in den Glühwein oder Rotkraut ...


----------



## Andal (27. Januar 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> noch ein bis zwei Nelken und schon ist es perfekt





Blueser schrieb:


> Nelken kommen bei mir nur in den Glühwein oder Rotkraut ...


Das ist ja das Schöne an Rezepten ... sie sind nette Anhaltspunkte und dann wird freegestyled, dass der Ofen kracht! 

Eine Grund, warum ich nicht backe, denn nach dem Prinzip wird es desaströs.


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. Januar 2021)

Am Sonntag mal wieder den DO angeworfen und ein Krustenbraten in Schwarzbiersße mit selbstgemachte Semmelknödeln fabriziert. Mein Telefon hat mich mit der Google Funktion "Schau mal was Du heute vor Drei Jahren gemacht hast" ein paar Tage vorher dazu animiert. 








Jetzt bin ich am Grübeln was ich diesen Sonntag mache. Und mein Handy meldet einfach nichts


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2021)

Nun, ich bin mir sicher, dass @Blueser `s Hühnersuppe auch ohne Nelken köstlich schmeckt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Am Sonntag mal wieder den DO angeworfen und ein Krustenbraten in Schwarzbiersße mit selbstgemachte Semmelknödeln fabriziert. Mein Telefon hat mich mit der Google Funktion "Schau mal was Du heute vor Drei Jahren gemacht hast" ein paar Tage vorher dazu animiert.
> Jetzt bin ich am Grübeln was ich diesen Sonntag mache. Und mein Handy meldet einfach nichts



Jetzt hab ich Kinnwasser, das sieht super lecker aus.


----------



## Blueser (27. Januar 2021)

So, die "Gemüseabfälle" gehen schonmal mit dem Geflügel zusammen baden. Das geschnippelte Gemüse selber geht erst später nach dem Durchsieben der Brühe in den Topf. Soll ja bissfest bleiben.
PS: mache das Kochen des Geflügels im Schnellkochtopf. 45 Minuten reichen da, in der Küche duftet es jetzt schon lecker ...


----------



## Blueser (27. Januar 2021)

Fertisch (4 Liter) . Nudeln kommen extra auf den Teller, die quellen uns sonst zu sehr nach.
Wenn etwas die Geschmacksrichtung Umami hat, dann ist es dieser Sud.


----------



## yukonjack (27. Januar 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Nelken kommen bei mir nur in den Glühwein oder Rotkraut ...


und in den Kürbiskompott


----------



## Jan_Cux (27. Januar 2021)

Nelken kommen bei mir nach einem Zahnarztbesuch gar nicht mehr auf den Tisch, in das Provisorium waren Nelken eingebaut, um die Heilung zu verbessern... Alles, wirklich alles schmeckte nach Nelken... Ich habe ihr gesagt, wenn sie sowas nochmal mit mir macht, beiße ich ihr einen Finger ab. Seit dem gibt es wieder die herkömmlichen Füllungen.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (28. Januar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Aber sich mal wieder ein schönes Frikassee reinziehen, hat einen sehr großen Anreiz!



Na sag ich doch


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2021)

Morgen, respektive heute, steht wieder der Hühnerbrater vor dem Rewe. Da werde ich mir einen Gummiadler holen, die Haut abfuttern und aus dem Rest einen schönen Geflügelsalat machen... so mit Frucht drinnen und Majo... was halt so rein muss. Dazu frische Semmerl vom Bäcker und dann lass ich es mir mal wieder so richtig gut gehen.


----------



## Skott (28. Januar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Morgen, respektive heute, steht wieder der Hühnerbrater vor dem Rewe. Da werde ich mir einen Gummiadler holen, die Haut abfuttern und aus dem Rest einen schönen Geflügelsalat machen... so mit Frucht drinnen und Majo... was halt so rein muss. Dazu frische Semmerl vom Bäcker und dann lass ich es mir mal wieder so richtig gut gehen.


So mache ich das auch und so ein selbstgemachter Geflügelsalat ist durch keinen gekauften zu toppen...!


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Morgen, respektive heute, steht wieder der Hühnerbrater vor dem Rewe. Da werde ich mir einen Gummiadler holen, die Haut abfuttern und aus dem Rest einen schönen Geflügelsalat machen... so mit Frucht drinnen und Majo... was halt so rein muss. Dazu frische Semmerl vom Bäcker und dann lass ich es mir mal wieder so richtig gut gehen.



sehr gut.
Besonders für Allein lebende eine gute Idee.
Absolut lecker und kein Fertigfraß


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2021)

heute gebacken: Fritto Misto
Die gemischten kleinen Fische gab es frisch beim Syrer


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2021)

Es waren kleine rote Meerbarben, Sardellen, Sardinen und eine mir unbekannte Art.
Für hiesige Verhältnisse super frisch und ich habe für ein Kilo gerade mal 8,50 Euro bezahlt.

Meine bessere Hälfte sagte:  Das soll ich jetzt öfter machen.


----------



## hanzz (28. Januar 2021)

Steak
Gemüs
Salat


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Januar 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Es waren kleine rote Meerbarben, Sardellen, Sardinen und eine mir unbekannte Art.
> Für hiesige Verhältnisse super frisch und ich habe für ein Kilo gerade mal 8,50 Euro bezahlt.
> 
> Meine bessere Hälfte sagte:  Das soll ich jetzt öfter machen.


Werden die kleine mit  Innereien gegessen?
wie unsere Stinte.

lg nobbi


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> So mache ich das auch und so ein selbstgemachter Geflügelsalat ist durch keinen gekauften zu toppen...!


Und so eine knusprig-würzige Hühnerhaut ist auch ein ganz "widerlicher" Snack. 

Musste schwer an mich halten, dass es noch für den Salat reicht.


----------



## Tikey0815 (30. Januar 2021)

Heute wurden Briketts gezündet und ein Eiserner Topf mit leckeren Köstlichkeiten gefüllt 





Herausgekommen sind super leckere Rippchen:






Zusammen mit Salat und Baguette ergab dies einen Gaumenschmaus der extraklasse


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Januar 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Werden die kleine mit  Innereien gegessen?
> wie unsere Stinte.
> 
> lg nobbi


ja, nur nicht die Meerbarben


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Januar 2021)




----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Januar 2021)

gefüllte Paprika Balkan Art


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Januar 2021)

Frikadellen-Kartoffeln-Jägersoße-Rosenkohl










noch alles in Arbeit.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Januar 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> gefüllte Paprika Balkan Art



Sieht super aus.
Erzähl mal wie du das machst, Christian.


----------



## yukonjack (31. Januar 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Frikadellen-Kartoffeln-Jägersoße-Rosenkohl
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 365412
> 
> ...


Na, da hat ja bei den Frizadellen fast der Bäcker gewonnen


----------



## vonda1909 (31. Januar 2021)

Lecker Scheibe Brot in der Pfanne  und dann Spiegeleier drauf  leider zu schnell aufgegessen  und Foto  vergessen. ..


----------



## Blueser (31. Januar 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Na, da hat ja bei den Frizadellen fast der Bäcker gewonnen


Das ist der erste Schritt zum Vegitarismus. Wehret den Anfängen ...


----------



## Peter117 (31. Januar 2021)

Wir hatten heute unser Lieblings-Norwegenessen:
Fisch in Bierteig mit Rosmarinkartoffeln, Knoblauchdip und Gurkensalat.
Das ist so lecker, dass sogar meine Gattin das ab und an essen möchte, obwohl es eigentlich unter ihrer Köchinnen-Würde ist...  
Anstatt Dorsch hatten wir allerdings heute Bauchlappen vom Waller.
(Archivfoto)


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (31. Januar 2021)

Heute war meine liebe Frau die Köchin.
Sie hat mich verwöhnt mit gefülltem Schweinefilet im Speckmantel, dazu Kartoffel/Zwiebel - Pü und Rosenkohl


----------



## Jan_Cux (31. Januar 2021)

Heute blieb die Küche kalt....


----------



## hanzz (1. Februar 2021)

Peter117 schrieb:


> hatten wir allerdings heute Bauchlappen vom Waller.


Sieht gut aus. 
Wenn ich nur mal nen Waller fangen würde. 
Aber mir will beim Zandern einfach keiner einsteigen. So gibt es ab und an halt Zander oder Barsch im Bierteig. 


Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> gefülltem Schweinefilet


Womit gefüllt?


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sieht super aus.
> Erzähl mal wie du das machst, Christian.



ist ganz einfach.
in die Hackmasse kommt neben den üblichen Zutaten noch etwas Thymian und ein wenig Kreuzkümmel, sowie Schafskäsewürfel.
Die Soße  ist eine Tomatensoße aus stückigen Tomaten mit Salz, Zucker, Thymian, Rosmarin, Oregano, Pfeffer und Chili .
Das Ganze im Ofen Umluft 190 Grad 45 Min. garen.
Dazu passen Nudeln, Gnocki  oder Reis. Pü geht auch


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Februar 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ist ganz einfach.
> in die Hackmasse kommt neben den üblichen Zutaten noch etwas Thymian und ein wenig Kreuzkümmel, sowie Schafskäsewürfel.
> Die Soße  ist eine Tomatensoße aus stückigen Tomaten mit Salz, Zucker, Thymian, Rosmarin, Oregano, Pfeffer und Chili .
> Das Ganze im Ofen Umluft 190 Grad 45 Min. garen.
> Dazu passen Nudeln, Gnocki  oder Reis. Pü geht auch




Danke dir!
So ähnlich machte ich das auch immer mit weniger Gewürzen und ohne Tomatensoße bisher.
Ich werde es aber demnächst mal auf deine Art probieren.


----------



## hanzz (1. Februar 2021)

Kenn ich auch mit Tomatensauce. Schmeckt super.

Manchmal leg ich auch ne Scheibe Käse auf die gefüllten Schoten. Auch lecker im Mund


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Februar 2021)

Ohh.....
Alles lecker Schleckermäulchen hier unterwegs


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke dir!
> So ähnlich machte ich das auch immer mit weniger Gewürzen und ohne Tomatensoße bisher.
> Ich werde es aber demnächst mal auf deine Art probieren.


Beim Chilli aufpassen, kann schnell zu scharf werden.
Den Knoblauch hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen,  2-3 Zehen klein gehackt in die Soße


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (1. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Womit gefüllt?



eigentlich ganz einfach,
Filet längs mittig aufgeschnitten (nicht durchtrennen !)
Die entstehenden Hälften dann ebenso.
Alles mit Senf einstreichen, würzen mit Salz, Pfeffer und Thymian und als eigentliche Füllung "nur" angedünstete Zwiebel-Halbringe !
Das ganze dann in Frischhaltefolie eingerollt gut 1 Std durchziehen lassen, danach im Bacon einrollen und in der Pfanne von allen Seiten kurz anbraten.
Alles noch für ca. 15 min im vorgeheizten Backofen bei 180°, danach etwa 5 min ruhen lassen, fertig
Eine gute Menge dieser Zwiebel landete dann auch im Kartoffel-Pü.

LG aus Berlin


----------



## hanzz (2. Februar 2021)

Danke @Bernd aus Berlin 

Gestern kam ein Päckchen an
Da hat mich mein Frauchen doch einfach mal  beschenkt
Freu  mich schon aufs Ausprobieren


----------



## Fruehling (2. Februar 2021)

Alles ganz toll, hanzz! 

Viel wichtiger erscheinen mir jedoch Infos dazu, wo man solche Frauen kennenlernt...


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Alles ganz toll, hanzz!
> 
> Viel wichtiger erscheinen mir jedoch Infos dazu, wo man solche Frauen kennenlernt...



die kannste nicht kennen lernen, so etwas musst Du denen beibringen


----------



## hanzz (2. Februar 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> wo man solche Frauen kennenlernt


verrate ich nicht
Ich kann mir keine bessere vorstellen.

guckt Fußball, angelt, beschenkt mich, ....

Ich kann mir mein Angelzeugs kaufen, ohne dass es Murren gibt.

Und sie schickt mich zum alleine Angeln.


----------



## Blueser (2. Februar 2021)

Letzteres würde mir Gedanken machen ...


----------



## hanzz (2. Februar 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Letzteres würde mir Gedanken machen ...


Mir nicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2021)

Focatia, Prsut, Oliven, Olivenöl mit Kräutern und Käse,


----------



## hanzz (2. Februar 2021)

Heut ist Teil II gekommen


----------



## hanzz (2. Februar 2021)

Doppelpost


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Heut ist Teil II gekommen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 365538




Ein Waschbecken mit zwei Stricknadeln ???


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Februar 2021)

Ich möchte kein Sushi !

aber hanzz hat schöne Sachen dafür


----------



## Jan_Cux (2. Februar 2021)

Gemüsesuppe mit Hühnereinlage


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (2. Februar 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich möchte kein Sushi !
> 
> aber hanzz hat schöne Sachen dafür



Ja, Sushi muss man mögen, ich selbst bin auch nicht so davon begeistert 
hanzz mag es sicher sehr und ist wohl gut aufgestellt, dank seiner lieben Frau auch mit dem besten Equipment


----------



## Jan_Cux (3. Februar 2021)

Ach Sushi geht... zum Naschen beim Chinamann voll Ok, als vollwertige Mahlzeit....hmm, ich mag das Wasabi, den Ingwer und die Soja Soße... wenn jemand drauf abfährt, die Nori? Algenblätter gibt es im Zoogesachäft günstiger... Hatte mal nen Aquarium mit Welsen, und die damit gefüttert.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2021)

Senfeier sind auch was Leckeres


----------



## hanzz (3. Februar 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Senfeier sind auch was Leckeres


Auch da muss ich dir zustimmen, ich mag sie etwas weicher.
Das ist so ein Kindheitserinnerungsessen.
Das wäre mir zu trocken, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.

Btw. Kennt jemand das Gericht "Durchgerührte" ?

Zwiebeln anbräunen, in Kartoffelstampf mit einstampfen, viel Schnittlauch rein, Rührei und Apfelmus dazu.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Auch da muss ich dir zustimmen, ich mag sie etwas weicher.
> Das ist so ein Kindheitserinnerungsessen.
> Das wäre mir zu trocken, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.
> 
> ...





hanzz schrieb:


> tw. Kennt jemand das Gericht "Durchgerührte" ?
> 
> Zwiebeln anbräunen, in Kartoffelstampf mit einstampfen, viel Schnittlauch rein, Rührei und Apfelmus dazu.


ich kenn das ohne Apfelmus als Stampes mit Ei


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Februar 2021)

Wir essen unsere Senfeier  mit Karpern


----------



## Fruehling (3. Februar 2021)

Karpfen oder Kapern, Nobbi?


----------



## hanzz (3. Februar 2021)

Ist dir schlecht geworden @Professor Tinca  ??


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Februar 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Karpfen oder Kapern, Nobbi?


Kapern iner Senfsoße -war eine sreibfehler Fruehling.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ist dir schlecht geworden @Professor Tinca  ??



Gut erraten.
Um über Kartoffelstampf und geröstete Zwiebeln _Apfelmus _zu kippen, muss man echt einen Pferdemagen haben......ich musste kurz anwürgen als ich das gelesen hab.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Februar 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Senfeier mit Karpern



Karper sind übrigens Karpfenangler.
Mehrere davon in der Suppe, würde ich am ehesten noch den Papua Neuguineanern zutrauen.......


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Wir essen unsere Senfeier  mit Karpern


ja Nobbi, sind auch welche drinn , Kapern natürlich


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2021)

Beim Syrer steht der Fischhändler, muss ich nachher mal gucken, was es gibt.


----------



## Bronni (3. Februar 2021)

Ich habe nach langer Zeit mal wieder eine Linsensuppe gekocht. Zwei Fertigdosen Linsensuppe mit kleinen Stückchen Schweinefleisch, ein Glas Rinderfonds, ein 1/2 Kilo gemischtes Hack scharf und kleinteilig angebraten, mit Salz und Pfeffer gewürzt, eine große Dose geschnittene Pilze gut gewürzt und ebenfalls angebraten und ordentlich Zwiebeln dazu (gute Röstaromen). Zwischenzeitlich hat meine Frau Suppengrün in sehr kleine Streifen geschnitten und gewaschen. Zum Abschluss acht geräucherte Mettendchen in Scheiben geschnitten und dann alles vermengt. Anschließend alle Zutaten aufgekocht und dann ca. 25-30 Min. leicht köcheln lassen.

Für kleines Geld ein Hochgenuss für mehrere Tage.

Beilage: frische Brötchen oder Baguette, wer möchte


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. Februar 2021)

Bronni schrieb:


> Ich habe nach langer Zeit mal wieder eine Linsensuppe gekocht. Zwei Fertigdosen Linsensuppe mit kleinen Stückchen Schweinefleisch, ein Glas Rinderfonds, ein 1/2 Kilo gemischtes Hack scharf und kleinteilig angebraten, mit Salz und Pfeffer gewürzt, eine große Dose geschnittene Pilze gut gewürzt und ebenfalls angebraten und ordentlich Zwiebeln dazu (gute Röstaromen). Zwischenzeitlich hat meine Frau Suppengrün in sehr kleine Streifen geschnitten und gewaschen. Zum Abschluss acht geräucherte Mettendchen in Scheiben geschnitten und dann alles vermengt. Anschließend alle Zutaten aufgekocht und dann ca. 25-30 Min. leicht köcheln lassen.
> 
> Für kleines Geld ein Hochgenuss für mehrere Tage.
> 
> Beilage: frische Brötchen oder Baguette, wer möchte


Hört sich sehr lecker an,.........paar Linsen sind ja auch mit drin.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Februar 2021)

Der Fisch hat mir nicht gefallen, hab mich für Hähnchenbeine entschieden
Mit Kartoffelspalten und Zuchini


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2021)

Hab grad voll total lecker gekocht ... und beim Pizza-Schmied angerufen. Heute gibt's Schinkenpizza.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Hab grad voll total lecker gekocht ... und beim Pizza-Schmied angerufen. Heute gibt's Schinkenpizza.


Ich habe heute nichts gekocht und das sofort für zwei Tage ...


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (5. Februar 2021)

@ Brillendorsch,
sag mal, hast was mit meiner Frau, ich meine telepathisch oder so ??
Die Welt scheint schon mal ziemlich eigen ...............
Da überrascht mich meine Gute doch glatt mit SENFEIERN 
Ich kaum hier gelesen, Bock drauf und gesabbert, und schon hab ich`s auf dem Teller  
Kann so weiter gehen....................

Lieben Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## Blueser (5. Februar 2021)

Eventuell ist sie hier als U-Boot unterwegs?


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Februar 2021)

@Bernd aus Berlin ,
ich bin mit meiner vollends zufrieden.

Aber mit Senfeiern hätte ich sie nicht rumgekriegt


----------



## angler1996 (5. Februar 2021)

vielleicht hätte es damit geklappt, was brät hier in der Pfanne ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Februar 2021)

Pottwal-Anusscheibchen?


----------



## angler1996 (5. Februar 2021)

Du nu wieder;-))





Hier ist das Ausgangsprodukt
schlichte Kartoffelklöse mit Füllung;-))
allerdings sind die aus blauen Kartoffeln gemacht,
geschmacklich einwandfrei
optisch eine echte Überraschung


----------



## hanzz (5. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Pottwal-Anusscheibchen?


Und jetzt sehen sie aus wie die Eier vom Wal.

Würd ich trotzdem jetzt gern probieren, also die Klöße


----------



## Blueser (5. Februar 2021)

Irgendwas röhrenförmiges, wo vorher was drin war?
Ups, zu spät ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Februar 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Irgendwas röhrenförmiges, wo vorher was drin war?
> Ups, zu spät ...



Dachte ich ja auch.


----------



## yukonjack (5. Februar 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> vielleicht hätte es damit geklappt, was brät hier in der Pfanne ?


Etwas merkwürdiges...........


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Februar 2021)

jedenfalls kann man damit auch keine Frau verführen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Februar 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> jedenfalls kann man damit auch keine Frau verführen


Erst verführen, dann erst mit kochen anfangen... 
Meistens braucht man dann nicht 
selber kochen ...


----------



## Andal (5. Februar 2021)

Ja was könnte man heute kochen?

Schwanke zwischen Bohnensuppe mit Surfleisch (Salzfleisch) und einer dicken Nudelsuppe von und mit Huhn?


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Ja was könnte man heute kochen?
> 
> Schwanke zwischen Bohnensuppe mit Surfleisch (Salzfleisch) und einer dicken Nudelsuppe von und mit Huhn?


nimm die Bohnen mit Pökelfleisch, Huhn gab es ja erst kürzlich


----------



## hanzz (5. Februar 2021)

Ich mach heut rotes Curry mit Zucchini, Aubergine, Paprika, Zwiebeln, Möhren und Kokosmilch. Dazu Reis.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich mach heut rotes Curry mit Zucchini, Aubergine, Paprika, Zwiebeln, Möhren und Kokosmilch. Dazu Reis.


PETANER-Essen?


----------



## hanzz (5. Februar 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> PETANER-Essen?


Nee. Fleischeinlage hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Wie konnt ich nur. 
Kommt was vom Huhn mit rein.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2021)

*Rollbraten*


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Nee. Fleischeinlage hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Wie konnt ich nur.
> Kommt was vom Huhn mit rein.



boarr, hab mir schon Sorgen um dich gemacht


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Februar 2021)

@nobbi1962 , Rollbraten geschmort oder gegrillt (Spießbraten) ?


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @nobbi1962 , Rollbraten geschmort oder gegrillt (Spießbraten) ?


rundherum anbraten und schmoren  

reste-essen 1-2 Tage


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. Februar 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> *Rollbraten*
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 365702


nobbi,entweder sind die Möhren ganz schön groß,oder der Braten ist,...... ganz schön lütt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> nobbi,entweder sind die Möhren ganz schön groß,oder der Braten ist,...... ganz schön lütt.


das war alles OK:
Morgen nochmal und Sonntach---Rundstück warm  










lg nobbi


----------



## hanzz (5. Februar 2021)

Zucchini und Aubergine waren aus.
Also Blumenkohl ins Curry, neben Paprika, Möhren und Zwiebeln. 
Rote Chilli obendrauf


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Februar 2021)

endlich mal wieder Elsässer Beckeoffe, allerdings mit Rotwein statt Weisswein.
Kaninchenschulter, Lammhaxe, sowie Rind und Schweinegulasch waren drinn


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Februar 2021)

Dazu gab es Salzkartoffeln


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Februar 2021)

mach ich viel zu selten, 
das ist sooo lecker, da könnte ich platzen vom vielen Essen


----------



## hanzz (6. Februar 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> mach ich viel zu selten,
> das ist sooo lecker, da könnte ich platzen vom vielen Essen


Das glaub ich sofort. 
Kannt ich noch gar nicht. Würde ich mich aber sofort reinlegen und um mich rum essen.


----------



## Fruehling (6. Februar 2021)

Kaninchenschulter ist dann aber schon eher die Gewichtsklasse wie Amselfuß bzw. Igelbäckchen, oder?


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Februar 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Kaninchenschulter ist dann aber schon eher die Gewichtsklasse wie Amselfuß bzw. Igelbäckchen, oder?


dafür sind sie besonders saftig und zart


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Februar 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Kaninchenschulter ist dann aber schon eher die Gewichtsklasse wie Amselfuß bzw. Igelbäckchen, oder?


Amselfüßchen und Igelbäckchen waren leider ausverkauft.
Französische Delikatessen halt.


----------



## Jan_Cux (6. Februar 2021)

Heute mal ganz schnell und unkompliziert, Salsiccia mit Gemüße ala Provence (Frosta)


----------



## hanzz (6. Februar 2021)




----------



## Bankside Dreamer (6. Februar 2021)

Limburger Kartoffeln, simpel aber gut. 






Nachdem ich an Weihnachten selbst etwas kurz gekommen bin, heute nun eine ganze Tüte für mich alleine gemacht.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (6. Februar 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Du nu wieder;-))
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich aß einmal Linguine, welche mit Sepia-Tinte eingefärbt waren.
Geschmacklich einwandfrei, optisch waren diese schwarzen "Wattwürmer" allerdings eher gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Februar 2021)

@Brillendorsch 
Schmeckt super, Christian.


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Februar 2021)

@Professor Tinca ,
Du hast es tatsächlich nachgekocht,
klasse, dass es dir auch geschmeckt hat


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Februar 2021)

@hanzz ,
Das was du da gezaubert hast sieht fantastisch lecker aus, sehr appetitlich angerichtet = Augenschmauß


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2021)

Sülze selbst gemacht.
Mal sehen, wie sie schmeckt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2021)

Dazu Bratkartoffeln und Remulade, mhhhh


----------



## yukonjack (10. Februar 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Dazu Bratkartoffeln und Remulade, mhhhh


Wenn`s so schmeckt wie es aussieht, dann haste alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Februar 2021)

Rouladen Eintopf aus dem Dutch Oven gab es heute


----------



## Blueser (10. Februar 2021)

Braucht aber bestimmt ewig, bis die Rollläden durch sind ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (10. Februar 2021)

Na Dutch Oven ist ja generell kein Fast Food...


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Februar 2021)

sieht fast so aus wie mein chili con carne schnell heute(fix)


----------



## Blueser (10. Februar 2021)

Wohl wahr, aber ich bevorzuge eher Rouladen statt Rollladen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (10. Februar 2021)

Der Groschen ist gefallen.... klar Rouladen brauchen schon lange im Dutch Oven... Rollläden  noch viel länger  Gibt´s denn da Unterschiede im Geschmack? Weiße Rollläden, oder sind die grauen zarter? Die Braunen mit Moos, könnte ich mir vorstellen schmecken eher nach Wald.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. Februar 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> sieht fast so aus wie mein chili con carne schnell heute(fix)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 366149



Bei mir gab es neulich experimentellen Chili con Carne-Auflauf, mit Tortilla-Chips und Frikadellen. Es schmeckte zwar nicht schlecht, ist aufgrund der recht weichen Konsistenz aber nicht wirklich zur Nachahmung empfohlen. Die Vorher-Nachher-Bilder sagen glaube ich schon alles.


----------



## zandertex (10. Februar 2021)

es geht nur ums überleben,nicht ums satt werden.


----------



## Schraetzer (10. Februar 2021)

Heute Pizza aus unserem mittlerweile einjährigen Sauerteig


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Februar 2021)

Kanalarbeiter überleben, mein Chili brennt nur zweimal


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. Februar 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> es geht nur ums überleben,nicht ums satt werden.



Einer muss sich halt für's Team opfern. 
Wobei ich manchmal ganz gerne etwas herumexperimentiere.


----------



## Blueser (10. Februar 2021)

wade schrieb:


> Heute Pizza aus unserem mittlerweile einjährigen Sauerteig


Und er lebt noch ...


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (11. Februar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Rollladen Eintopf aus dem Dutch Oven gab es heute
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einen Rouladen-DOpf hatte ich die Tage auch im Sinn.............
Meine liebe Frau wollte doch mal wieder gerne die klassische Art, und sie hat es gemacht   
Die ganze Hütte duftet sowas von lecker, ich kann`s kaum erwarten.....


----------



## Andal (11. Februar 2021)

Rouladen sind eh keine Frage der Zeit, weil die aufgewärmt viel besser sind, als frisch aus dem Topf!


----------



## Schraetzer (11. Februar 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Und er lebt noch ...


Das Geburtstagskind lebt


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Februar 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Braucht aber bestimmt ewig, bis die Rollläden durch sind ...


Blöde Autokorrektur


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wenn`s so schmeckt wie es aussieht, dann haste alles richtig gemacht.


Die Sülze schmeckt fantastisch


----------



## Casso (11. Februar 2021)

Gestern hatte ich endlich mal die Zeit unsere Wachteln fertig zu machen. Ich hatte noch ganze Wachteln und Wachtel-Brüste im Gefrierschrank. Ich habe beides gemacht und geschaut was die Kinder mögen. In Zukunft werde ich aber auf jeden Fall nur die Wachtel-Brüste nehmen da a) die Wachteln so schneller zu versorgen sind und b) einfach am meisten Fleisch in diesem Bereich hängt. Alles andere sieht leider aus wie nicht aufgegessen. 

Für das erste Mal war es echt lecker. Und man lernt ja nie aus. Wollte die Tage die Bilder mal etwas ordentlicher bearbeiten und dann werde ich das ganze Prozedere in einem separaten Thread mal beschreiben. Inklusive dem wirklich einfach aber effektivem Rezept. Geschmeckt hat es auf jeden Fall auch den Kindern. Die Wachteln sogar besser als die Kartoffeln. Brave Kinder.


----------



## Minimax (11. Februar 2021)

So, meine Herren,
jetzt wirds ernst. Habe mich für Sonntag (Valentinstag) verpflichtet, ein leckeres Roastbeef für zwei zu machen statt Blümelein.

Da ich aber immer noch unsicher bin, und es soll ja gut und zart und rosig werden, muss ich üben.

Also muss ich wohl oder übel heute Abend in den sauren Apfel beißen und ein (nicht zu) kleines Testroastbeef, das ich grad vom Kaufmannsladen geholt habe, heimlich still und leise ganz für mich allein machen. Leider muss ich es dann auch alleine verzehren.
Man muss halt Opfer bringen, aber wem sag ich es..


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Februar 2021)

Guten Hunger dabei.
Ein paar Mal kannst du ja noch testen bis Valentinstag.


----------



## Kauli11 (11. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Leider muss ich es dann auch alleine verzehren.


Armer Mini


----------



## Minimax (11. Februar 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Armer Mini


Danke Kauli, weiss ich zu schätzen. Möglicherweise taue ich mir aus Verzweiflung noch ne Waldpilzpfanne dazu auf. Schnüff..schnüff..


----------



## hanzz (11. Februar 2021)

Zum Vergleich morgen auch mal n Rib Eye testen.


----------



## Oanga83 (11. Februar 2021)

Servus,
Lachsersatz aus Aitel ein Gedicht.
Die Zutaten gibts im Fachhandel.


----------



## Minimax (11. Februar 2021)

Oanga83 schrieb:


> Servus,
> Lachsersatz aus Aitel ein Gedicht.
> Die Zutaten gibts im Fachhandel.


Du irrst Dich. Diese ganze Lachsantibiotikapampe, ob gräucjert, gefroren, eingelegt oder 'frisch', also all dieses Zeugs vom angeblich tollen Lachs ist ein schwacher Ersatz für den König der Fische, den Döbel.

Wusstet ihr, das zur Hochzeit von Ladislaus dem Schwachen von Borograwien mit Olga IV von Krumograd im Jahre 1167 Döbelköpfe in Aspik gereicht wurden, aber die Lachshändler entlang der Hochzeitsstrasse gepfählt wurden?


----------



## Minimax (11. Februar 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Armer Mini


Der Testlauf hat geklappt, aber bei so kleinen Stcken muss man zeitlich aufpassen wie ein Luchs: ich glaub, es ist keine schlechte Idee, so ein kleines Stück mit Garn etwas in Form zu bringen, das macht vieles Einfacher.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Jedenfalls hats gut geklappt, und um den Test nicht ganz so streng zu machen, habe ich mir eine einfache Meerrettich/Kren Sauce it Pfeffer zusammengeführt und ein bisschen TK Gemüse dazu. Ein sehr leckeres Nachtmahl- mal sehen ob ein Scheibchen oder zwei fürs Frühstück übrigbleiben


----------



## Casso (11. Februar 2021)

Guten Hunger gewünscht!


----------



## Jan_Cux (11. Februar 2021)

Naja, Glückwunsch zum Roastbeef...Toll nu hab ich Hunger.... und plünder den Kühlschrank... Danke Mini....


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (12. Februar 2021)

.....und sie waren mega lecker 
Dank an meine liebe Frau.


----------



## tomxxxtom (12. Februar 2021)

Wortwörtlich eine Granate.


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Februar 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Der Groschen ist gefallen.... klar Rouladen brauchen schon lange im Dutch Oven... Rollläden  noch viel länger  Gibt´s denn da Unterschiede im Geschmack? Weiße Rollläden, oder sind die grauen zarter? Die Braunen mit Moos, könnte ich mir vorstellen schmecken eher nach Wald.


Die grauen sind in der Tat besser. Habe jetzt alles durch. Geschmackvoller sind sie auch, wenn sich aus der Sommerzeit noch ein paar Insekten mit eingerollt haben


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Februar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> leider muss ich es dann auch alleine verzehren.
> Man muss halt Opfer bringen, aber wem sag ich es..


Ach Mini, du tust mir ja sooo leid


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Februar 2021)

orientalische Hackbällchen mit Kartoffeln und div. Gemüse


----------



## Fruehling (12. Februar 2021)

@Brillendorsch 
Perfekt gegendert, chapeau!


----------



## jobo61 (13. Februar 2021)

Heute gab‘ s Barsche satt.


----------



## JottU (13. Februar 2021)

Bei mir gab's auch Fisch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2021)

Alter Falter!
Da kriegt man ja Hunger.


----------



## hanzz (13. Februar 2021)




----------



## ralle (13. Februar 2021)

Die Rohteile sind schon da !


----------



## hanzz (13. Februar 2021)

Und jetzt noch n doppelten


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Februar 2021)

JottU schrieb:


> Bei mir gab's auch Fisch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sieht wirklich sehr lecker aus und vor allem ist es bei diesem Wetter schön farbenfroh.
Auch wurde die _"Alles schmeckt besser mit Bacon"_ Regel beherzigt. 

Geschmacklich mag ich Karpfen aber mir ist sein Fleisch leider oftmals viel zu weich. Da bevorzuge ich eher Schleie.
Wobei ich einmal ein geräuchertes Stück Karpfen aß, das war von der Konsistenz her einwandfrei.


----------



## ralle (13. Februar 2021)

Und wech isses


----------



## Blueser (13. Februar 2021)

Es geht doch nichts über ein gutes! Stück Fleisch...


----------



## hanzz (14. Februar 2021)

Holt eure Grills raus


----------



## Naish82 (14. Februar 2021)

Grill ist immer einsatzbereit...
Das Wetter passt. Aber haben sie bei dir das Minus vor der 17 vergessen?


----------



## hanzz (14. Februar 2021)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Grill ist immer einsatzbereit...
> Das Wetter passt. Aber haben sie bei dir das Minus vor der 17 vergessen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 366455


Dann schau mal auf das Datum in meinem Bild

Mein Grill steht parat, momentan liegt da aber auch noch dick Schnee drauf.


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Holt eure Grills raus
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 366446


Wieso? Hast du deine(n) weg gestellt?
.ging gestern bei minus 8 Grad mittags auch m eben auf die schnelle


----------



## hanzz (14. Februar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Wieso? Hast du deine(n) weg gestellt?


Ich verpeil immer einen Vorrat an Kohle zu bunkern.


----------



## Blueser (14. Februar 2021)

Hals und Rippchen vom Reh:


----------



## Naish82 (14. Februar 2021)

Burger gehen immer...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. Februar 2021)

Was ist die Steigerung von Suppe? - Richtig, ein Eintopf.
Und was ist die Steigerung von Eintopf? - Richtig, ein Einhauf.

In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass ich ständig in den Begrenzer gekocht habe, nenne ich ihn den "Rennfahrertopf". 

Zuerst einen kompletten mittleren Kopf Weißkohl zerhackt und in den größtmöglichen Topf gegeben, der mir noch geblieben ist.
Mein alter "Bataillons-Topf" bzw. riesiger Emaille-Topf von Oma hat vor einiger Zeit leider sein aller letztes Mal unter Dampf gestanden.
Platztechnisch wurde es mit dem kompletten Kohlkopf schon knapp im Topf aber das Gemüse schmurgelt ja noch ordentlich zusammen.






Anschließend wurden noch vier große Karotten geschlachtet. Mein neues Opinel Nr. 12 hat mir dabei gute Dienste geleistet,
den Kohl hatte es mir zuvor auch schon zuverlässig zerlegt.






Alles oben auf den Kohl gegeben. Oha, jetzt wird es aber knapp mit dem Platz! Es fehlen ja auch noch die Kartoffeln und die Fleischeinlage. Aber egal, es wird schon irgendwie passen. Und siehe da, nach etwas Weichkochen, in knapp 2 Liter Gemüsebrühe, war wieder etwas Platz im Topf.









Wie gewonnen, so zerronnen. Nachdem ich noch zwölf gewürfelte Kartoffeln hinterherwarf, war der Topf wieder bis oben hin voll. Das muss doch irgendwie kleinzukochen sein. Und siehe da, es passte nach etwas weiterer Kochzeit doch alles in den Topf. Auch wenn es langsam abenteuerlich wurde. Die Fleischeinlage, das wichtigste an so einem Kohleintopf, fehlte schließlich noch immer. 









In Ermangelung an vernünftigem Hackfleisch hatte ich mich für vier anständige Cabanossi-Würste entschieden.






Auch diese wanderten in gewürfelter Form in den Topf. Und da war er wieder, der Haufen. Ein wenig fühlte ich mich an das Ersatzteillager bei den Ludolfs erinnert. Irgendwo unter diesem ganzen Haufen muss doch noch etwas Platz sein? Nach bangem Warten und vorsichtigem Unterheben hatte ich es geschafft, alle Zutaten waren im Topf "verschwunden". Jetzt bloß keine hastigen Bewegungen machen, sonst schwappt die ganze Sche..ße über, wie die Nordsee bei der großen Mandränke 1219.









Am Ende sah es dann aber doch wieder ganz gesittet aus und mundete mir, bei den derzeitig vorherrschenden Außentemperaturen, ganz vorzüglich.
Ein oder zwei Tage habe ich jetzt wohl zu Essen. Sollte ich also eingeschneit werden, so wäre das kein Problem. 






Abschließend würde ich sagen, brauche ich unbedingt wieder einen anständigen "Batallions-Topf" und dass mein neues Opinel Nr. 12 sehr gut für das Schnibbeln von Eintopf-Ingredienzien geeignet ist. Nachdem ich wohl ein Montagsmesser erwischt hatte, der Nagelhau war viel zu tief angebracht und man konnte ihn bei geschlossener Klinge nicht erreichen, habe ich mir den Griff etwas modifiziert und siehe da, das Messer geht jetzt problemlos auf.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Februar 2021)

Sieht gut aus BSD !
Lass es dir schmecken.


----------



## Rhöde (14. Februar 2021)

Und weitesgehend kleckerfrei. 
Schöne Inspiration für nen Wintereintopf.


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich verpeil immer einen Vorrat an Kohle zu bunkern.


Das ist immer im Oktober im Kalender eingespeichert. Dann gehen 15 Sack von unterschiedlicher Qualität in den Keller. Aber zur Not ist ja auch immer mein Freund das Gasmonster für mich da


----------



## hanzz (14. Februar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Das ist immer im Oktober im Kalender eingespeichert. Dann gehen 15 Sack von unterschiedlicher Qualität in den Keller. Aber zur Not ist ja auch immer mein Freund das Gasmonster für mich da


Ich könnt ja auch bei Amazon oder so bestellen, aber jetzt wart ich bis ich Kohle so bekomme


----------



## Naish82 (14. Februar 2021)

Jeder gängige Supermarkt hat doch grillkohle im Programm?!
Von Aldi brekkis bis Profagus bekomme ich hier immer alles...


----------



## hanzz (14. Februar 2021)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Jeder gängige Supermarkt hat doch grillkohle im Programm?!
> Von Aldi brekkis bis Profagus bekomme ich hier immer alles...


Bei uns im Winter nicht. 
Selbst im März noch nicht.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. Februar 2021)

An- und Abgrillen sind glaube ich auch aus der Mode gekommen. Heute grillt man das ganze Jahr über, wenn man Lust und Gelegenheit dazu hat.
Und wenn man einmal ehrlich ist, dann schmeckt so eine Grillwurst, im heimischen Garten bei Minustemperaturen, gleich noch mal so gut.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Februar 2021)

Ich stehe auch mal wieder in der Küche  

Mit Champignons gefüllte Hänchenbrust.
mal gucken ob es was wird----1. mal

so ca.
aber mit knobi

Als erstes die Zwiebel schälen und in kleine Würfel schneiden. Die Champignons abbürsten und in kleinere Stücke schneiden.
Die Zwiebeln mit etwas Öl in der Pfanne glasig braten, danach die Pilze hinzugeben und beides zusammen garen lassen. In der Zwischenzeit den Frischkäse und die Sahne in einem separaten Schüsselchen vermengen, sodass eine cremige Masse daraus wird. Sobald die Champignons gar sind, die Frischkäse-Sahne-Masse hinzugeben und gut umrühren. Die Masse sollte so lange einreduziert werden, bis sie nicht mehr aus den Hähnchen fließen kann (ich mache sie lieber etwas fester). Mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen und nach Belieben Kräuter hinzugeben. Bis zur Weiterverwendung zur Seite stellen und etwas abkühlen lassen.

Die Hähnchenbrustfilets auf einer Seite der Länge nach aufschneiden, sodass im Inneren eine Art Tasche entsteht. Die Champignoncreme gleichmäßig in die Hähnchenbrüste füllen und diese anschließend in eine Auflaufform legen. Im vorgeheizten Ofen bei 180°C (Umluft) ca. 35 Min. garen. Je nach Dicke der Filets kann die Backzeit ein paar Minuten mehr oder weniger betragen.

Aus den restlichen Pilzen mache ich immer noch eine Sauce, die zum Hähnchen gereicht wird. Dazu einfach noch etwas Sahne (oder Milch) hinzugeben und je nach Geschmack noch etwas nachwürzen.

Dazu passen  Kartoffeln.

Bilder hab ich bis jetzt nur von der Masse und meine Brüste ;-))


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Februar 2021)

Geil gekocht---Hänchenbrust zu trocken----ich 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
ab.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Februar 2021)

Nur Übung macht den Meister nobbi.
Nächstes Mal wird es besser.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. Februar 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Geil gekocht---Hänchenbrust zu trocken----ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast eben die "Alles schmeckt besser mit Bacon" Regel nicht beherzigt. 

Aber der Prof. hat schon recht, beim nächsten Mal wird es dir sicherlich besser gelingen.


----------



## Fruehling (14. Februar 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Geil gekocht---Hänchenbrust zu trocken----ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (14. Februar 2021)

Ich war faul heute... zumindest in der Küche. Das Wetter war zu schön, also gab es nur Kartoffelpuffer mit Apfelmuß, waren aber auch lecker.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. Februar 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ich war faul heute... zumindest in der Küche. Das Wetter war zu schön, also gab es nur Kartoffelpuffer mit Apfelmuß, waren aber auch lecker.



Aus der Tüte oder selbstgemacht? Wäre es letzteres, so wärest du doch gar nicht so faul gewesen.
Meine Rösti neulich fand ich schon relativ aufwendig. Kartoffeln reiben, dann gründlich ausdrücken, die Kartoffelstärke separieren usw.


----------



## Blueser (14. Februar 2021)

Selbstgemachte Kartoffelpuffer sind extrem lecker. Ausgedrückt werden die bei uns nicht, Zwiebel, Ei und Gewürze dran. Das reicht vollkommen. Ideal dafür sind natürlich frische Kartoffeln frisch vom Acker, gehen aber auch frisch gekaufte ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. Februar 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Selbstgemachte Kartoffelpuffer sind extrem lecker. Ausgedrückt werden die bei uns nicht, Zwiebel, Ei und Gewürze dran. Das reicht vollkommen. Ideal dafür sind natürlich frische Kartoffeln frisch vom Acker, gehen aber auch frisch gekaufte ...



Na die Puffer drückt man ja auch nicht aus und tut noch etwas Zwiebel, Ei und Gewürze ran.

Die Rösti werden im Original allerdings ohne irgendwelche Zusätze oder aber Bindemittel zubereitet. Daher drückt man die geriebenen Kartoffeln auch aus, damit sie nicht zu feucht sind. Die anschließend separierte Kartoffelstärke gibt man später wieder dazu, diese dient dann quasi als Kleber und hält die Rösti in der Pfanne zusammen.

Das habe ich neulich auch zum ersten Mal ausprobiert, bis dato hatte ich mir auch nur Kartoffelpuffer zubereitet. Die Rösti waren ebenfalls sehr lecker, fast so knusprig wie Kartoffelchips. Kann ich nur empfehlen auch einmal zu machen.


----------



## zandertex (14. Februar 2021)

Es gab Rind mit Rote Beete-Kartoffelsalat.


----------



## Jan_Cux (14. Februar 2021)

Der Rote Beete Kartoffelsalat war eindeutig der Hauptdarsteller der Mahlzeit


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Februar 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Es gab Rind mit Rote Beete-Kartoffelsalat.


das unser *Labskaus  *


----------



## Jan_Cux (14. Februar 2021)

Da fehlt denn aber das Ei.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Februar 2021)

und der Rollmops
Hering


----------



## Jan_Cux (14. Februar 2021)

Ja, aber für alles Südlich der Elbe wird das wohl kein Leibgericht.  Täglich könnt ich es auch nicht essen, aber wenn meine Mutter sich mal mal die Mühe macht...  Es schmeckt gut, aber die Konsitenz ist schon gewöhnungs bedürftig.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Februar 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Geil gekocht---Hänchenbrust zu trocken----ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


schade
Hähnchenbrust ist aber auch schnell trocken, 30 Sek. machen da schon viel aus


----------



## heinzi (15. Februar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Was ist die Steigerung von Suppe? - Richtig, ein Eintopf.
> Und was ist die Steigerung von Eintopf? - Richtig, ein Einhauf.
> 
> In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass ich ständig in den Begrenzer gekocht habe, nenne ich ihn den "Rennfahrertopf".
> ...


Klasse, kochen am Limit


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Februar 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> also gab es nur Kartoffelpuffer mit Apfelmuß


Die gab es heute bei uns. Aber Mal eben schnell ist das ja auch nicht . Und vor allen Dingen eine ziemliche Sauerei.


----------



## Jan_Cux (15. Februar 2021)

Zwiebeln, Pilze, kleines Steak, Pfeffersoße und Kmoblauchbrot. War noch Medium, aber Medium Rare also bisschen blutiger hab ich eigendlich lieber...


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Februar 2021)

Pälzer Fleeschknepp mit Meerrettichsoße


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2021)

Sehen aus wie Könisberger Klopse.


----------



## Mikesch (16. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sehen aus wie Köni*g*sberger Klopse.


Kann nicht sein, sind keine Kapern in der Soße.


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. Februar 2021)

mikesch schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein, sind keine Kapern in der Soße.


Aber Kapern würdest das Essen trotzdem gerne ?


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Februar 2021)

mikesch schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein, sind keine Kapern in der Soße.


sind ja auch Pälzer, Kapern gibts nicht


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (17. Februar 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> sind ja auch Pälzer, Kapern gibts nicht



Hei,
ich mag die Königsberger mit den Kapern sehr gerne, aber .....
.....Du hast mich neugierig gemacht   
hab mal im ww-weltweit geforscht und finde das wirklich gut :









						Fleeschknepp, Fleischknödel | www.pfalz-info.com
					

Pälzer Fleeschknepp oder Pfälzer Fleischklöße werden in der Pfalz zu Meerrettichsoße oder auch zu brauner Bratensoße gegessen. Genießt man die Fleeschknepp mit Meerrettichsoße…




					www.pfalz-info.com
				




Das probier ich mal, sicher beide Varianten 

Also Danke dafür !
und Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Februar 2021)

@Bernd aus Berlin ,
da hast Du das klassische Rezept gefunden.
Die Zwiebeln röste ich allerdings vorher etwas an, dann haben sie nicht mehr diesen penetranten schweißähnlichen Geruch


----------



## hanzz (18. Februar 2021)

Gemüse Tag
Bisschen Flanksteak dazu


----------



## tomxxxtom (18. Februar 2021)

ich hasse dich


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Gemüse Tag
> Bisschen Flanksteak dazu
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 366861



*Vor dem Verzehr kann ich nur warnen!
Das würde ich lieber nicht essen. *










Du solltest es besser mir geben.


----------



## Vanner (18. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Gemüse Tag
> Bisschen Flanksteak dazu



So einen Gemüsetag lob ich mir.


----------



## Jan_Cux (18. Februar 2021)

Ich hatte heute Lust auf Rührei, ein Knoblauchbrot war auch noch im Kühlschrank. Nur Rührei ist ja bisschen Mau, also nochmal Pilze mit Zwiebeln dazu... 
Die Pilze hab ich noch mit Magic Dust vom DO gwürzt.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Februar 2021)

Das mit den Bildern bekomme ich irgendwie nicht hin.
Aber ich muss jetzt noch zwei Stunden lang den Duft des Roastbeefs in Senfkruste ertragen, welches gerade per Niedertemperaturgaren vor sich hin "reift".
Habe ich mir vom Aldi mitgebracht und mindestens 10% Fettrand erst mal pariert.
Leider hab ich ja keinen Hund mehr, der das sicherlich gerne verschlungen hätte?


----------



## feko (19. Februar 2021)

Och Jürgen im Ernst? Du kaufst Fleisch beim Discounter? 
Bin etwas überrascht...(nicht böse gemeint) 
Vg


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Februar 2021)

Jo, kommt schon mal vor, bin im Krisenmodus.
Seit dem Ortswechsel, habe ich etwas Probleme mit dem nicht mehr vorhandenem Netzwerk.

Jürgen


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2021)

Aldigutensachen sind nicht schlecht.

Schnitzel manchmal Falsch geschnitten.


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Februar 2021)

Durstige Bierhühner gab es gestern


----------



## zandertex (20. Februar 2021)

So siehts aus!


----------



## Tikey0815 (20. Februar 2021)

Bereits weggefuttert, war lecker


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. Februar 2021)

Ich werde morgen auch den Grill anwerfen... Denke das macht halb Deutschland. Die Grillkohle war in zwei Supermärkten ausverkauft. Vergangene Woche standen da noch 4 Paletten bei Famila...


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Februar 2021)

ich konnte nicht widerstehen und hab mir eine Dorade beim Syrer gekauft.

mit Olivenöl und Kräutern, dazu frisches Brot


----------



## angler1996 (21. Februar 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das mit den Bildern bekomme ich irgendwie nicht hin.
> Aber ich muss jetzt noch zwei Stunden lang den Duft des Roastbeefs in Senfkruste ertragen, welches gerade per Niedertemperaturgaren vor sich hin "reift".
> Habe ich mir vom Aldi mitgebracht und mindestens 10% Fettrand erst mal pariert.
> Leider hab ich ja keinen Hund mehr, der das sicherlich gerne verschlungen hätte?


 wenn Dir der Duft weiterhin läßtig sein sollte , komme ich schnell vorbei und befreie Dich davon.
Kann ein altehrwürdiges AB Mitglied einfach nicht leiden sehen /riechen und würde mich Opfern;-)


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Februar 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> wenn Dir der Duft weiterhin läßtig sein sollte , komme ich schnell vorbei und befreie Dich davon.
> Kann ein altehrwürdiges AB Mitglied einfach nicht leiden sehen /riechen und würde mich Opfern;-)


Nur die aller edelsten Absichten natürlich


----------



## zandertex (21. Februar 2021)

Es gab Hackis mit Kartoffelpü und Schlampignon -Zwiebel-Erdingersosse.
War lecker.


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Februar 2021)

Einfach Mal normales Kram grillen


----------



## Jan_Cux (21. Februar 2021)

Wie angekündigt gegrillt. War echt schön in der der Sonne heute.


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Februar 2021)

Block House
Saucen, Dips und vieles mehr 
ist auch meins.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Februar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Einfach Mal normales Kram grillen
> Anhang anzeigen 367122


Sehe nichts essbares, nur Flüssignahrung   ...

...


----------



## Jan_Cux (21. Februar 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Block House
> Saucen, Dips und vieles mehr
> ist auch meins.


Das gehört einfach dazu, sonst ist es ja nur halbes Grillen.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (21. Februar 2021)

Heute Entenkeulchen, kross und lecker


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Februar 2021)

Unser Federvieh ( Putenkeule) war auch lecker.

Heute Resteessen mit Gelee


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. Februar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Sehe nichts essbares, nur Flüssignahrung   ...
> 
> ...


Das war auch die wichtigste Zugabe. Gab nur ein bisschen Huhn und Steaks- Also
"normal weg"


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (26. Februar 2021)

Heute mal ein schnelles, einfaches aber deftig leckeres Mittag :
Frische Blut- und Leberwurst mit Sauerkraut und Salzkartoffeln


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Februar 2021)

Grützwurst ist super.


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. Februar 2021)

Kraut(s)wurst auch


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Februar 2021)

überhaupt liebe ich diese alte , derbe Hausmannskost.
Deftig, würzig und lecker


----------



## Blueser (26. Februar 2021)

Drei Liter Soljanka nach DDR Rezept für morgen. Wird noch ein paar mal aufgewärmt, damit sie ihr volles Potenzial entwickelt


----------



## Skott (26. Februar 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Drei Liter Soljanka *nach DDR Rezept* für morgen. Wird noch ein paar mal aufgewärmt, damit sie ihr volles Potenzial entwickelt
> Anhang anzeigen 367437


Kannst du das hier bitte mal rein schreiben...


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Februar 2021)

Rundstück warm


----------



## Blueser (26. Februar 2021)

@Skott :
Ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Alle möglichen Wurstreste, ich habe Fleischwurst genommen, geht aber auch Kassler Nacken. Dann, ebenfalls kleingeschnippelt, ein paar Kartoffeln, eine rote Paprika, ein Glas Cornichons samt Brühe, Zwiebeln und Knoblauch und ganz wichtig: zwei Gläser Letscho.
Zuerst das Gemüse und dann die Wurst anbraten, mit dem Letscho ablöschen und eine Weile köcheln lassen. Außer Pfeffer und Salz braucht's keine weiteren Gewürze, kommt dann alles vom Letscho. Beim Servieren einen Klecks saure Sahne oder Creme fresh mit auf den Teller, fertig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Februar 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Rundstück *warm *



Das Bier oder die Stulle?


----------



## Esox 1960 (26. Februar 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Rundstück warm
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367439


Das Rundstück, .......ist eckig.


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Februar 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Rundstück warm
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367439


Das Bier ist auch Lecker Nobbi.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Februar 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Das Rundstück, .......ist eckig.


Ja---

Dieses Gericht / Snack kann man gut aus dem ev. übrig gebliebenen Schweinebraten herstellen.* "Rundstück"* steht in* Hamburg* für Brötchen oder Semmel.

hast ja recht


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das Bier oder die Stulle?


Die Stulle war warm.


----------



## zandertex (26. Februar 2021)

Möhren,Kartoffeln,Speck untereinander gekocht.etwas Sahne,Butter und Petersilie dazu....
Frische feine Bratwurst gabs im Angebot.
.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Februar 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> @Skott :
> Ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Alle möglichen Wurstreste, ich habe Fleischwurst genommen, geht aber auch Kassler Nacken. Dann, ebenfalls kleingeschnippelt, ein paar Kartoffeln, eine rote Paprika, ein Glas Cornichons samt Brühe, Zwiebeln und Knoblauch und ganz wichtig: zwei Gläser Letscho.
> Zuerst das Gemüse und dann die Wurst anbraten, mit dem Letscho ablöschen und eine Weile köcheln lassen. Außer Pfeffer und Salz braucht's keine weiteren Gewürze, kommt dann alles vom Letscho. Beim Servieren einen Klecks saure Sahne oder Creme fresh mit auf den Teller, fertig.


jetzt fehlen nur noch die Zutaten für Letscho


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (27. Februar 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Heute mal ein schnelles, einfaches aber deftig leckeres Mittag :
> Frische Blut- und Leberwurst mit Sauerkraut und Salzkartoffeln
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367435


Tote Oma ?


----------



## hanzz (27. Februar 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> jetzt fehlen nur noch die Zutaten für Letscho


Das wird bei uns gekauft. 
Kommt in Gulasch.


----------



## Blueser (27. Februar 2021)

Letscho gibt es in jedem Supermarkt, aus Ungarn oder auch aus Deutschland. Das Spreewälder ist gut, gibt aber auch Hausmarken der Supermarktketten. Kann man auch nehmen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Februar 2021)

www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/1144831220798902/Letscho-Variante.html

so etwas Einfaches würde ich lieber selbst herstellen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Februar 2021)

gestern gab es Quarkbällchen


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Februar 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/1144831220798902/Letscho-Variante.html
> 
> so etwas Einfaches würde ich lieber selbst herstellen.


Das ist ein Kostenfaktor -----das Glas ist günstig.


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. Februar 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> So ist es nobbi.


Bei mir gab es heute ,Rübenmus........,Kassler,Bauchfleisch und Kohlwurst.


----------



## ralle (27. Februar 2021)

Heute Mittag gabs Leber


----------



## ralle (27. Februar 2021)

Für morgen und übermorgen und den weiteren Tagen - Rinder/Schweinebraten  und Tafelspitz.


----------



## ralle (27. Februar 2021)

und zum Kaffee mit der neuen Maschine - einen Zupfkuchen


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Februar 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Heute Mittag gabs Leber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Leber hab ich Montag mit Apfelmus und Zwiebeln


----------



## ralle (27. Februar 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Die Leber hab ich Montag mit Apfelmus und Zwiebeln


Niemals die


----------



## Blueser (27. Februar 2021)

Frauchen hat Rouladen und Kassler für morgen vorbereitet:


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Februar 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Frauchen hat Rouladen und Kassler für morgen vorbereitet:
> Anhang anzeigen 367584


Die Kombi brauche ich auch mal


----------



## Blueser (27. Februar 2021)

Kassler macht eine tolle Soße, deshalb ist der immer dabei.


----------



## Jan_Cux (27. Februar 2021)

Ich koche morgen gar nichts, sondern unterstütze meinen Lieblingsgriechen. Und hole mir Gyros mit Metaxasoße zum mitnehmen.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (28. Februar 2021)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Tote Oma ?



Na ja, da gab es schon so manche "Namen" für dieses oder solche Gerichte....
Zu DDR-Zeiten hinter vorgehaltener Hand auch oft als "Missglückter Grenzdurchbruch" bezeichnet.......

Alles schon nachvollziehbar aber nicht schön !
Was kann denn die Oma dafür 

Das ganze war aber sau-lecker


----------



## Hering 58 (28. Februar 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ich koche morgen gar nichts, sondern unterstütze meinen Lieblingsgriechen. Und hole mir Gyros mit Metaxasoße zum mitnehmen.


Last es euch schmecken -Jan.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. März 2021)

Heute ein halbet Karnickel...


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Heute ein halbet Karnickel...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367732


Straßenunfallopfer oder wo ist die andere Häfte hin


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. März 2021)

Welche andere Hälfte?
Wir züchten die extra so als 2 Personen Mahlzeit.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (1. März 2021)

^ Hier sind die Köpfe der Hasen immer sehr gefragt ... wer´s mag.


----------



## Esox 1960 (1. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Welche andere Hälfte?
> Wir züchten die extra so als 2 Personen Mahlzeit.


Dann sind das, zwei Keulen zu wenig.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. März 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Niemals die


hab *meine* heute bekommen


----------



## Esox 1960 (1. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> hab *meine* heute bekommen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367773


Die sieht aber noch gut aus,......... deine Leber.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. März 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Die sieht aber noch gut aus,......... deine Leber.



Das ist die Spenderleber!


----------



## ralle (1. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> hab *meine* heute bekommen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367773


Säufste jetzt auf der Milz weiter ??


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. März 2021)

Ja!


----------



## Esox 1960 (1. März 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Säufste jetzt auf der Milz weiter ??



Zwischen Leber und Milz,ist noch Platz für ein Pils.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. März 2021)

es war lecker.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 367789
> 
> es war lecker.


Geburtstags Essen?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. März 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Geburtstags Essen?


Aber sowas von... Er hat zum Geburtstag doch ne neue Leber bekommen, die auf dem Teller ist seine alte ...


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (2. März 2021)

Am Sonntag ein falsches Filet vom irischen Weiderind mal so als Tafelspitz gemacht...






....mit besten Grüßen an ralle !!


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (2. März 2021)

Am Montag dann mal wieder etwas leichtere Kost :
Pellkartoffeln mit Zwiebelquark und Leinöl







Ich wünsche Euch allen eine schöne Woche und bleibt gesund 
Bernd


----------



## Minimax (2. März 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Am Sonntag ein falsches Filet vom irischen Weiderind mal so als Tafelspitz gemacht...
> 
> 
> 
> ....mit besten Grüßen an ralle !!





Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Am Montag dann mal wieder etwas leichtere Kost :
> Pellkartoffeln mit Zwiebelquark und Leinöl
> 
> 
> ...



oh, Bernd, diese Kartoffeln, diese Kartoffeln...


----------



## Blueser (2. März 2021)

Leinöl kommt bei mir gleich nach Surströmming.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. März 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Pellkartoffeln mit Zwiebelquark




Das esse ich auch gern aber bei mir gibt es immer Setzeier dazu(kein Öl).


----------



## Esox 1960 (2. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das esse ich auch gern aber bei mir gibt es immer Setzeier dazu(kein Öl).


Dann musst du dich beim essen hinstellen,,,,,,,,...................... .


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (2. März 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Leinöl kommt bei mir gleich nach Surströmming.



Ich weiß, wir hatten das, glaube ich , schon mal....  
Bei mir kommt nach  Surströmming gleich Lungenhaschee


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (2. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das esse ich auch gern aber bei mir gibt es immer Setzeier dazu(kein Öl).



Das kenne ich nicht, probiere ich mal.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (2. März 2021)

Heute gab es mal FISCH !
Paniertes Schellfisch-Filet mit Bratkartoffeln und Gurkensalat.


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. März 2021)

Heute mal was ganz schnelles.................
Schön knusprig gebratenen Leberkäse ,auf Vollkorntoast,
mit Spiegeleiern. Den Leberkäse bestreiche ich nach dem
braten,immer noch mit etwas süßem Senf.


----------



## Vanner (3. März 2021)

Einfach aber gut.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (3. März 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Den Leberkäse bestreiche ich nach dem
> braten,immer noch mit etwas süßem Senf.


 Der süße Senf ist nicht so meins, ich nehme eher Sambal Oelek oder Tabasco, kann schon mal richtig Bums haben


----------



## Blueser (4. März 2021)

Rahm-Kohlrabi mit Boulette:


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. März 2021)

Jägerschnitzel 
die Pilze kommen vom Markt (Die muss mann ja putzen)
und ich dachte immer die kommen aus der Dose.

;-))


----------



## Esox 1960 (4. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Jägerschnitzel
> die Pilze kommen vom Markt (Die muss mann ja putzen)
> und ich dachte immer die kommen aus der Dose.
> 
> ...


Aber dafür schmecken die frischen Pilze auch viel,viel, besser als die Kollegen aus der Dose.


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. März 2021)

Es gibt Pilze in Dosen ?


----------



## Esox 1960 (4. März 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Es gibt Pilze in Dosen ?





> Ja,......nicht nur an den Füßen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. März 2021)

1. bis 3. Wahl


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. März 2021)

Pils in Dosen kenne ich, das ist Ok.  
Aber die *Pilze* (Fungi) bilden das dritte große Reich eukaryotischer Lebewesen neben den Tieren (Animalia) und den Pflanzen (Plantae). Sie sind wie die Pflanzen, zu denen sie lange gerechnet wurden, sesshaft, können jedoch keine Photosynthese betreiben. Daher müssen sie sich wie Tiere durch die Aufnahme organischer Substanzen ernähren (Heterotrophie), die sie jedoch in gelöster Form aus der Umgebung aufnehmen. Nach heutiger Kenntnis sind die Pilze näher mit den Tieren als mit den Pflanzen verwandt. Zu ihnen gehören vor allem Vielzeller wie die Ständerpilze, aber auch Einzeller wie die Backhefe sowie coenocytische Formen mit vielen Zellkernen, aber ohne zellige Untergliederung. (Wikipedia) 

denn doch besser frisch.


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. März 2021)

Ok... für Soljanka oder Gulasch sind die Pilze aus dem Glas oder Dose beim Kochen besser...


----------



## Blueser (4. März 2021)

Gute getrocknete Pilze sind speziell für Soßen fast noch besser geeignet als frische Pilze. Ideal wären da Steinpilze, Pfifferlinge oder Kräuterseitlinge. Kurz einweichen und die Brühe davon unbedingt mit verwenden.


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. März 2021)

Heute,......Gemüsesuppe mit Rinder- Beinfleisch,
Querrippe und Kassler- Nacken.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. März 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Gute getrocknete Pilze sind speziell für Soßen fast noch besser geeignet als frische Pilze. Ideal wären da Steinpilze, Pfifferlinge oder Kräuterseitlinge. Kurz einweichen und die Brühe davon unbedingt mit verwenden.



Absolut richtig, bei vielen Pilzen konzentriert sich das Aroma ers richtig beim Trocknen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. März 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Heute,......Gemüsesuppe mit Rinder- Beinfleisch,
> Querrippe und Kassler- Nacken.


So mag ich das, sieht sehr lecker aus und schmeckt sicherlich auch so


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. März 2021)

Ich hab uns mal mit Schaschlick verwöhnt


----------



## Hering 58 (5. März 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ok... für Soljanka oder Gulasch sind die Pilze aus dem Glas oder Dose beim Kochen besser...


Ich kenn nur diese Pilze.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. März 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich kenn nur diese Pilze.
> Anhang anzeigen 368119


kommen die auch an die Soljanka ?


----------



## Hering 58 (5. März 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> kommen die auch an die Soljanka ?


Ja  weil sie aus dem Glas sind.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. März 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ich hab uns mal mit Schaschlick verwöhnt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moin,
ich brauche mal bitte ca. wie die Sauce schmeckt.


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. März 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ich hab uns mal mit Schaschlick verwöhnt
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ich hab uns mal mit Schaschlick verwöhnt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man,das ist eine gute Idee,die habe ich schon ewig ,nicht mehr selbst gemacht.
Die sehen wirklich sehr lecker aus.
Ist das Fleisch Schweinenacken ?


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich brauche mal bitte ca. wie die Sauce schmeckt.



sehr lecker schmeckt die


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. März 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Man,das ist eine gute Idee,die habe ich schon ewig ,nicht mehr selbst gemacht.
> Die sehen wirklich sehr lecker aus.
> Ist das Fleisch Schweinenacken ?


Ja natürlich ist das Schweinenacken, alles Andere wäre zu trocken.


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. März 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich kenn nur diese Pilze.
> Anhang anzeigen 368119


Oder diese :









						Psilocybinhaltige Pilze – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. März 2021)

extra für @nobbi1962 ,
1 große Zwiebel klein hacken und zusammen mit 1/2 Paprikaschote anbraten , bis die Zwiebeln glasig sind. jetzt 1 gehäuften Esslöffel Tomatenmark einrühren, bist sich die Farbe des Marks ändert. Mit einer Dose gehackter Tomaten ablöschen und mit ordentlich Paprika Edelsüß und einem gehäuften Esslöffel Rauchpaprika würzen.
Salz und Pfeffer nach Gusto. Weiters komm noch 3 Zehen kleingehackter Knoblauch sowie je ein Teelöffel kleingehackter Rosmarin und Thymian hinzu.
Für ordentlich Bums sorgt ein Teelöffel Sambal Olek.
Für die Spieße nimmst Du am besten gut durchwachsenen Schweinenacken, den du in Würfel schneidest und mit Salz, Pfeffer, Rauchpaprika und Rosenpaprika würzt.
Zwiebeln und Paprika in passende Stücke schneiden. Dürrfleisch in ca. 0,5 cm dicke Scheiben schneiden..
Nun die Spieße aufstecken, wichtig ist: immer mit Fleisch beginnen und aufhören. Soll heißen, dass immer am Anfang und am Ende des Spießes ein Fleischstück ist, sonst halten die Spieße nicht, Die Reihenfolge ist: Fleisch>Speck>Zwiebel>Paprika usw.
Diese Spieße in der Pfanne rundherum scharf anbraten und in eine Auflaufform mit der obigen Soße legen. Den Bratensatz in der Pfanne mit einer halben Tasse Brühe lösen und über die Spieße gießen.
Nun die Auflaufform abgedeckt bei 160 Grad Umluft 1 Stunde in den Backofen stellen, Nach 1 Std. den Deckel abnehmen und noch eine weitere Stunde schmoren.
Zwischendurch etwas Wasser auffüllen.

Dazu gab es Bulgur.
Es passt aber auch Reis oder Pommes


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. März 2021)

Ach so, Ein guter Rotwein schmeckt auch dazu


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. März 2021)

Ja Danke,
wird nachgekocht  

mit einfach toastbrot stippen ;-)


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ja Danke,
> wird nachgekocht
> 
> mit einfach toastbrot stippen ;-)


Zutaten für 8 Portionen:​
*500 g*Mehl*20 g*Hefe, frische*1 TL*Zucker*1 TL*Salz*5 EL*OlivenölMehl, für die Arbeitsfläche und BlecheRosmarin oder Thymian
Focaccia​Mehl in eine große Schüssel sieben, in die Mitte eine Mulde drücken. Hefe und Zucker in 3/8 l lauwarmem Wasser auflösen und in die Mulde gießen. Zugedeckt 30 Minuten gehen lassen.
3 EL Olivenöl und Salz unterrühren und den Teig gut durchkneten (dauert ca. 10 Minuten). Zugedeckt nochmals gehen lassen, ca. 1 Stunde. Backofen auf 220° C vorheizen. Den Teig halbieren und zu dicken Fladen ausrollen, diese auf die bemehlten Bleche legen. Mit den Fingern Dellen in die Oberfläche drücken. Ein weiteres Mal zudecken und eine weitere halbe Stunde gehen lassen. Mit dem restlichen Öl bestreichen und dann nach Wahl mit Rosmarinnadeln oder getrocknetem Thymian bestreuen. Auf der mittleren Schiene ca. 15 - 20 Minuten backen (Umluft 200! C).


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. März 2021)

@nobbi1962 , Damit Du die Soße lecker stippen kannst


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. März 2021)

Du kannst die Focaccia bevor du sie in den Ofen schiebst noch mit Oliven und Kirschtomaten pimpen, etwas grobes Meersalz drauf und ab in den Ofen.
Sieht dann so aus:


----------



## Hering 58 (5. März 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Oder diese :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du meinst  Zauberpilze.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. März 2021)

Sind die zum Essen oder Rauchen?


----------



## Hering 58 (5. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sind die zum Essen oder Rauchen?


Beides.


----------



## Minimax (5. März 2021)

Missus hat Impfung erhalten und ist ausser Gefecht. Ich war also auf mich allein gestellt.
Zum Glück hab ich noch im Kühler ne Lammlachse gefunden, brutalstmöglich aufgetaut und in die Pfanne gehauen:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Und wo ich schonmal in der TK kramte, fand ich nette Begleiter*. Ich sag ja: in einer idealen Welt kommt man auf andere Weise zu den guten, leckeren Dingen.
Aber ein hungriger Strohwitwer, kann sich weitaus schlechter ernähren:




Kann man ja Streiten, aber besser als ne TK Pizza ists allemal.
Süsse Träume, Euer
Schlemmerbuddy
Minimampf

*leckere Backofenröstis, warum nicht? Und ne Packung Gemüse in Rahmsauce, nachm heissmachen sind die Bissen noch knackig, und wirklich lecker mit ner Prise Salz und Muskat


----------



## Blueser (5. März 2021)

Deiner Frau alles gute!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. März 2021)

Herr Mini ,
da kommt auch noch die 2.  Impfung


----------



## Minimax (5. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Herr Mini ,
> da kommt auch noch die 2.  Impfung


Erstmal die, die es brauchen, für old Minimax in seinem Homeoffice ists nicht so dringend. Freu mich aber sehr für Mrs. Minimax. Würd ihr gerne morgen Abend den Rest von der göttlich zarten Lammlachse servieren, aber ich schätze, morgen Abend ist der Leckerbissen Geschichte..


----------



## Jan_Cux (5. März 2021)

An TK Gemüse ist nichts auszusetzen. Da sind oft mehr Vitamine und Nährstoffe drinnen als angeblich frisch vom Supermarkt.


----------



## Minimax (5. März 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> *AW: Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???*
> 
> wtf is low carb ?


Roastbeef. Tagein, tagaus. Stells Dir vor, Essen wie ei Eskimo oder Eiszeitjäger. Nach 6 Mon bist Du tot, aber bis dahin ists herrlich.


----------



## Blueser (5. März 2021)

Kräuterbutter soll da lebensverlängernd wirken ...


----------



## Minimax (5. März 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Kräuterbutter soll da lebensverlängernd wirken ...


Absolut, wenn Du ein gutes Rezept hast, oder andere Kräuterbutterbetrachtungen:




__





						Welche ist die beste Kräuterbutter?
					

Nabend Jungs,  eine leckere Kräuterbutter kann Filets von Wärmflaschen in einen Hochgenuss verwandeln. Jedenfalls musste ich meiner Omi ihr Kräuterbutterrezept in buchstäblich jahrzehntelanger Arbeit abluchsen. Die alte Dame stellt aus einfachsten Zutaten ein göttliches Bütterlein her, das auf...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Blueser (6. März 2021)

Ne, leider nicht. Bin auch noch auf der Suche.
Zur Zeit greife ich meist ins Kühlregal, da fehlt mir aber immer was.


----------



## Jan_Cux (6. März 2021)

Ganz viel Knoblauch darf auf keinen Fall fehlen.... Die Kräuter sind nur für´s Auge.


----------



## hanzz (6. März 2021)

Mittlerweile hab ich zwischendurch in den letzten 5 Jahren immer mal wieder low carb gemacht und bin von 103 kg auf 72. 
Aber low carb brauch ich nicht mehr. 
Verzichte jetzt sehr viel auf Zucker. Und das funktioniert. 
Sonst ess ich was ich will und halte mein Gewicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Roastbeef. Tagein, tagaus. Stells Dir vor, Essen wie ei Eskimo oder Eiszeitjäger. Nach 6 Mon bist Du tot, aber bis dahin ists herrlich.


Das hat Hanzz aber schon 2014 geschieben,   >> und er lebt immer noch


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. März 2021)

Die beste Kräuterbutter,ist immer noch die,.........wo ein leckeres ca.300 g schweres Steak
drunter liegt.


----------



## yukonjack (6. März 2021)

Und, wie fanden sie das Steak ? Ganz zufällig unter dem Salatblatt.


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. März 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Und, wie fanden sie das Steak ? Ganz zufällig unter dem Salatblatt.


Oder,.......ganz zufällig unter den Pilzen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (6. März 2021)

_Wer zu viel Salat isst, der bekommt davon Hasenzähne._

Schon die Großeltern haben davor gewarnt.
Oder ging es um Coca Cola und schwarze Füße?


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> _Wer zu viel Salat isst, der bekommt davon Hasenzähne._


Und nicht nur das


----------



## Jan_Cux (6. März 2021)

Zum Frühstück gab es Belgische Waffeln.   

Gestern Abend hab ich einen Bier Walnuss Dinkel Teig angesetzt damit werde ich gleich im DO ein Brot backen.  Bilder folgen.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (6. März 2021)

Wir haben unser Herz bei den kühlen Temperaturen noch an deftige Laugenknödel verloren. Morgen geht’s der Grundzutat an den Kragen




Nicht wundern: Bilder gibt’s bei mir nur auf der Seite.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (6. März 2021)

Und eben hieß es: Butter bei die Fische!
Seelachs-Béchamel-Kartoffeln​


----------



## Jan_Cux (6. März 2021)

Walnuss Bier Brot aus dem Dutch Oven.  

Die Zutaten:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Walnüsse kleingehackt und alles zusammen Rüren, denn 18 Stunden gehen lassen. 






Teig durchkneten, in eine Form mit Backpapier geben, Frischhaltefolie mit Olivenöl einstreichen abdecken und noch mal 2 Stunden gehen lassen.












Nun ab in den DO damit 250 Grad 30 Minuten mit Deckel, denn nochmal 15 Minuten ohne Deckel.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (6. März 2021)

Und das Zäpfle ist für den Bäcker


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (7. März 2021)

Sieht super aus dieses Brot......................stell mir gerade vor, wie das duftet ...
Danke für Rezept / Anleitung.
Woher hatte der DO die Hitze ?
Backofen, Grill oder doch Kohlen oben/unten ??

Und ja, das "Tannen Zäpfle"


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. März 2021)

Sieht ja schon mal ganz gut aus,..........der "Piepmatz. "
Heute mal ohne "Gedöns . "
Ente,.......nur gefüllt mit Äpfeln und Zwiebeln,.....dazu gibt es aufgebackene Brötchen.


----------



## ralle (7. März 2021)

Gestern Mittag gabs selbstgefangene Bachforellen mit Bandnudeln und Spinat.

Zum Kaffee - Windbeutel.


----------



## Hering 58 (7. März 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Sieht ja schon mal ganz gut aus,..........der "Piepmatz "
> Heute mal ohne "Gedöns "
> Ente,.......nur gefüllt mit Äpfeln und Zwiebeln,.....dazu gibt es aufgebackene Brötchen.


Die sieht Lecker aus. Guten Appetit


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. März 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Und eben hieß es: Butter bei die Fische!
> Seelachs-Béchamel-Kartoffeln​
> Anhang anzeigen 368250


Seelachs hatten wir auch     TK

Sahnesause mit Dill


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (7. März 2021)

Frauchen hat mich verwöhnt mit :
Schweinefilet-Medaillons mit Rahm-Champignons und saurer Sahne-Häubchen..... 
Dazu ein kleiner Teller Eisbergsalat und lecker Weinchen


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. März 2021)

gestern habe ich endlich mal wieder Chili con carne gekocht.
Schön scharf


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. März 2021)

Ich bin Heute auch noch dran---mit schnibbeln.

Schweinegulasch


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. März 2021)

nobbi1962 , da fehlt der Knoblauch


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. März 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> nobbi1962 , da fehlt der Knoblauch


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. März 2021)

super nobbi1962 , jetzt noch chili für Schärfe.
Weißt doch:  Goulasch muss sich brennen 2 mal, wenn sich rein geht und wenn sich wieder raus kommt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. März 2021)

Brillendorsch du machst mich fertig ​gleich hab ich die halbe Küche ausgeräumt


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. März 2021)

nobbi, ich bin stolz auf dich.
Das wird ein super Goulasch


----------



## sprogoe (9. März 2021)

Ich mache Gulasch immer nach diesem Reuept, schaut mal rein:





__





						Rezept - Original ungarischer Gulasch
					

Dieses Gulasch-Rezept wurde mir von einem ehemaligen ungarischen Kollegen gezeigt, es ist also so original ungarisch, wie es nur sein kann. Rindfleisch (Rinderwade, Rinderhals), sofern nicht bereits fertiges Gulaschfleisch gekauft, in relativ große Stücke (meine Kollege sagte: ‘So große wie …...



					www.kochproben.info


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. März 2021)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Ich mache Gulasch immer nach diesem Reuept, schaut mal rein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rotwein und Schmalz am Start   jetzt kommt mir nicht noch mit Tomatenmark


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> jetzt kommt mir nicht noch mit Tomatenmark


ja klar doch.
etwa nicht?


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. März 2021)

na klar --
abba jetzt ohne bild

;-))))


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. März 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> gestern habe ich endlich mal wieder Chili con carne gekocht.
> Schön scharf
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 368441


Ich hatte einmal ein Chili con carne Original (90iger in Heiligenhafen)

da kommt der Chefkoch an den Tisch und fragt ----wer hat das aufgegessen.


----------



## Skott (9. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Brillendorsch du machst mich fertig ​gleich hab ich die halbe Küche ausgeräumt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 368447


Das was nobbi1962 mengenmäßig da auf das Brett gelegt, brennt nicht 2x, sondern frißt Löcher...


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. März 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Das was nobbi1962 mengenmäßig da auf das Brett gelegt, brennt nicht 2x, sondern frißt Löcher...


nein nein nicht alle Chili s 
einer.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. März 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Das was nobbi1962 mengenmäßig da auf das Brett gelegt, brennt nicht 2x, sondern frißt Löcher...


er nimmt halt vieles wörtlich


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. März 2021)




----------



## zandertex (9. März 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> super nobbi1962 , jetzt noch chili für Schärfe.
> Weißt doch:  Goulasch muss sich brennen 2 mal, wenn sich rein geht und wenn sich wieder raus kommt.


Goulasch muss 3 mal brennen,das 3. mal in den Augen des Kanalarbeiters!


----------



## Blueser (9. März 2021)

Ansatz für Schnittbohnensuppe, Kassler Rippchen im Schnellkochtopf:


----------



## Elmar Elfers (9. März 2021)

Satt auf dem Sofa, einmal hier durchgeschaut und jetzt.....wieder HUNGER


----------



## Blueser (9. März 2021)

So, fertig. Fehlt morgen nur noch die Mehlschwitze:


----------



## Minimax (9. März 2021)

Bei mir bleibt heut die Küche kalt:


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. März 2021)




----------



## Hering 58 (9. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Bei mir bleibt heut die Küche kalt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 368474


Heute schon Hering?


----------



## Minimax (9. März 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Heute schon Hering?


konnte nicht warten.. 
Und son Heringsbrötchen ist was feines, hatte ich seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr.


----------



## Hering 58 (9. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Warte ab bis ich nach Hamburg komme, dann klemm ich Dich zwischen zwei Brötchenhälften, zusammen mit Gurke und viel Zwiebelringen, und dann gehts dir an den Kragen! Ich erspare Dir aber das Salatblatt, bin ja kein Unmensch.
> 
> Der Threadverlauf ist die gerechte -und lustige-  Strafe an die Redaktion, die jahrelang die vielen Beschwerden hinsichtlich der ständigen Rechtsschreibfehler ignoriert hat.





Minimax schrieb:


> konnte nicht warten..
> Und son Heringsbrötchen ist was feines, hatte ich seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr.


Hab ich ja glück gehabt das du nicht warten kannst.


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. März 2021)

die Viecher sind lecker.

hatten wir letzte woche auch und ein bismarckt


----------



## Blueser (9. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Bei mir bleibt heut die Küche kalt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 368474


Gute Idee, werde ich mir diese Woche auch mal gönnen. Wichtig sind da neben dem Fisch ein ordentliches Brötchen/Semmel vom Bäcker.


----------



## yukonjack (9. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> *die Viecher sind lecker.*
> Jau, gebraten, eingelegt, gebismarkt, geräuchert, gesahnt, mariniert, gematjest , könnte jeden Tag Hering essen. (übrigens, war früher mal Armeleuteessen)


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. März 2021)

wie der stint,
yukon


----------



## yukonjack (9. März 2021)

Hab den Salzhering noch vergessen


----------



## yukonjack (9. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> wie der stint,
> yukon


Hab ich leider noch nie gegessen. Wird unbedingt nach geholt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. März 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Hab ich leider noch nie gegessen. Wird unbedingt nach geholt.


kauf schonmal Roggenmehl


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Bei mir bleibt heut die Küche kalt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 368474



Für mich nach wie vor der Klassiker unter den Fischbrötchen, ein saurer Bismarckhering. Allerdings ohne Gurke & Tomate oder sonstigem exotischen Gewächs. Zwiebeln müssen allerdings mit drauf, es wäre sonst schade um den späteren Mundgeruch. 

Backfisch nur wenn es sich tatsächlich auch um frischen Backteig handelt und nicht etwa um ein schnödes paniertes Seelachsfilet. Das überteuerte Brötchen mit den Nordseekrabben ist meiner Meinung nach nur etwas für die Touris an der Gosch Bude. Da kaufe ich mir lieber noch irgendwo ein anständiges Bier zu meinem Bismarckhering und später eventuell noch eine schöne Kugel Eis.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> kauf schonmal Roggenmehl



Stint hatte ich neulich zum ersten Mal, in besagtem Roggenmehl gebraten. Schmeckten etwas muffig die Kleinen. Gehört das so?
Mein Fall waren sie daher nicht unbedingt. Wichtig ist sicherlich auch, dass die Stinte schön kross gebraten und auch verzehrt werden,
dann bemerkt man beim Kauen die feinen Gräten nicht so sehr.


----------



## Mooskugel (9. März 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Wichtig sind da neben dem Fisch ein ordentliches Brötchen/Semmel vom Bäcker.


Stimmt, ganz wichtig. Schon oft gesehen, da gibt's dann leckeren Fisch aber dazu das billigste Aufbackbrötchen. Bäh.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. März 2021)

Eine kurze Zeit lang habe ich einmal in einer Fischfabrik gejobbt aber nicht als Geruch, sondern in der Verpackung.
Der Laden hat unter anderem ALDI beliefert, den Rest der Geschichte kann man sich glaube ich vorstellen.

Irgendein A...loch hatte die Anlage auf Dauerfeuer gestellt, da kommt man ganz schön ins Rotieren und das über 8 Stunden am Tag.
Der kleinste Fehler und alles fällt runter, etwa wenn man die Dosen nicht schnell genug in die sehr knapp bemessenen Kartons bekommt.
Das aufgedruckte MHD muss man beim Befüllen der Kartons auch noch im Blick haben, am besten stellen sie einen Kraken für diese Aufgabe ein.

Einmal gab es ein Krabbencocktail-Massaker. 
Mein zweiter Tag in der Fabrik, ich stand an der besagten Produktionsstraße und sollte die Dosen in Kartons verfrachten.
Über ein Laufband _- ständig zischte irgendeine Luftdruckschranke - _liefen die runden Näpfe auf einen elektrischen Dreh- und Sortiertisch. Der Typ der mich anlernen sollte musste kurz aufs Klo und so nahm das Drama seinen Lauf. Schlau wie ich bin türmte ich die Dosen einfach auf, als der Platz auf dem Drehtisch knapp wurde, denn das Fließband läuft gnadenlos weiter. Irgendwann ist mir der ganze Turm dann natürlich _**klatsch**_ umgekippt und überall war Mayonnaise, Krabben und Mandarinenstückchen. 

Super auch der Geruch in dem Laden. Es war natürlich recht kalt im Inneren der Fabrik und über allem lag dieser saure Geruch von Essigmarinade und Fisch. Direkt hinter der Fabrik lag eine Pferdekoppel, die Lüftung zog als "Frischluft" natürlich den typischen Pferdeduft an, welcher sich mit dem Geruch von Fisch und Essigmarinade vermischte. Ein Träumchen, ich sage es euch Leute. 

Seit dem sehe ich solche Produkte im Ladenregal mit ganz anderen Augen.


----------



## Minimax (9. März 2021)

Also, um der Wahrheit die Ehre zu geben, ich würde ein Matjesbrötchen jderzeit der Bismarckvariante vorziehen. Ich finde Matjes milder im Geschmack, und verträglicher hinsichtlich der Säure.
Und ich gebe zu,das ganze Schisselaweng mit Tomate, Gurke Salat sehr zu schätzen. Ich kann auch ohne leben, aber es gibt eine frische Milde Note. Niemals, aber niemals könnte ich auf frische Zwiebeln verzichten. Ein Heringsbrötchen, ob Bismarck oder Matjes, kann nicht sein ohne Zwiebel- genauso wie ein Brötchen mit Maurermarmelade (AU ja, mach ich mir morgen!): Prinzipiell möglich, aber sinnlos.


----------



## Minimax (9. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Seit dem sehe ich solche Produkte im Ladenregal mit ganz anderen Augen.



Ich muss zugeben, das ich mir meine Zutaten für mein abendliches Bismarckbrötchen (Inzwischen hab ich ein zweites schnabuliert) aus dem Supermarkt geholt habe, die Brötchen aus dem Glaskasten, die Heringe aus dem Glas.
Aber, ich wage zu behaupten: Es gibt abends um elf, wenn der Heisshunger kommtm zwei Sorten von Menschen: Diejenigen, die ein leckeres FIschbrötchen auf der Faust haben, und diejenigen die keins haben. Ich gehöre gerne zu ersteren.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. März 2021)

Matjes ist mir häufig viel zu salzig, daher mag ich ihn nicht so gerne.
Nicht mal den Gourmetmatjes aus der Fischfabrik mochte ich, obwohl dieser angeblich besonders mild sein sollte und für Restaurants verpackt wurde.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, das ich mir meine Zutaten für mein abendliches Bismarckbrötchen (Inzwischen hab ich ein zweites schnabuliert) aus dem Supermarkt geholt habe, die Brötchen aus dem Glaskasten, die Heringe aus dem Glas.
> Aber, ich wage zu behaupten: Es gibt abends um elf, wenn der Heisshunger kommtm zwei Sorten von Menschen: Diejenigen, die ein leckeres FIschbrötchen auf der Faust haben, und diejenigen die keins haben. Ich gehöre gerne zu ersteren.



Da hast Du wohl recht. 
Lieber ein Bismarckhering (aus dem Supermarkt) in der Hand, als einen Ike Jime Wildlachs auf dem Dach.


----------



## Minimax (9. März 2021)

Eben. Oh, je, aber man kann dem Appetit kein Schnippchen schlagen: Jetzt begehre ich ein leckeres Mettbrötchen!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Bitte unterlasse doch solche unappetitlichen Grobheiten, inzwischen haben wir hier einen netten Ton gefunden.
> Im AB-Team sind zwei Frauen, eine dritte postet regelmäßig und vielleicht können wir mal eine Platz bieten, wo
> auch Anglerinnen mitschwatzen. Ausserdem kannst Du bekanntlich viel feinere WItze machen.
> Wenn Du den hässlichen Witz löscht, lösch ich diesen SchlaubySchlumpf Kommentar,
> minimax



Habe es gerade gelöscht. Trotzdem darf der Gesuch nach Löschung gerne sichtbar bleiben.
Ich denke das gehört dann auch dazu.


----------



## Minimax (9. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Habe es gerade gelöscht. Trotzdem darf der Gesuch nach Löschung gerne sichtbar bleiben.
> Ich denke dass gehört dann auch dazu.


Hab vielen Dank, hab meinen Post auch entsprechend geändert


----------



## Jan_Cux (9. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Stint hatte ich neulich zum ersten Mal, in besagtem Roggenmehl gebraten. Schmeckten etwas muffig die Kleinen. Gehört das so?
> Mein Fall waren sie daher nicht unbedingt. Wichtig ist sicherlich auch, dass die Stinte schön kross gebraten und auch verzehrt werden,
> dann bemerkt man beim Kauen die feinen Gräten nicht so sehr.


Die müssen nach Gurke schmecken,,,,


----------



## Jan_Cux (9. März 2021)

Original Büsumer Hering grün eingelegt toppt überhaupt nichts. Da benutzt du Matjes oder Bismarck als alternative für das Klopapier....


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. März 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Die müssen nach Gurke schmecken,,,,



Dass Stinte zumindest frisch so riechen, das habe ich gelesen. Damals hatte ich mir einmal ein paar Stinte auf einem Wochenmarkt gekauft und setzte sie leider erfolglos als Köderfische ein. Die jetzt zum ersten Mal gegessenen Stinte schmeckten in der Tat aber leider etwas muffig, so wie muffiger Fisch eben schmeckt. Woran es gelegen hat weiß ich nicht, ich war zum Essen allerdings bei Privat eingeladen.

Unsere Stinte waren ausgenommen und ohne Kopf. Isst der wahre Gourmet diese Fische etwa mit Stumpf und Stil?
Bei Sprotten soll ja auch noch alles mit dran sein. Ich bräuchte das nicht unbedingt. Dann lieber Schokosprotten aus der Goldfolie.


----------



## Jan_Cux (9. März 2021)

Wer macht sich denn die Mühe die auszunehmen... Wie Sprotten mit Haut und Haar.... Bücklinge räuchert man auch mit innereien.


----------



## Jan_Cux (10. März 2021)

In Griechenland Sardellen komplett ab in die friteuse.... Zur not halt nen Jägermeister hinterher.... das muß ein norddeutscher Magen schon können..


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. März 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Wer macht sich denn die Mühe die auszunehmen... Wie Sprotten mit Haut und Haar.... Bücklinge räuchert man auch mit innereien.



Meine Gastgerberin hatte sich zumindest diese Mühe gemacht, wofür ich ihr auch sehr dankbar war. Mit Innereien, ob nun geräuchert oder nicht, habe ich es nämlich nicht so. Außer vielleicht ein zart angegrilltes Stück Pansen in Zitronenbutter, wenn vom Barfen noch Reste waren.


----------



## Minimax (10. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Stück Pansen in Zitronenbutter


Oh, oh, ich gerate in Verzückung, eine heisse Tasse ciorba de burta, oder Iskembe, oder meinetwegen sogar ein Teller Flecke... Oh je, wie vermisse ich dies!


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (10. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Bei mir bleibt heut die Küche kalt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 368474


Endlich mal wieder Fisch, ich liebe es


----------



## Esox 1960 (10. März 2021)

BLUTWURST,...............ich will BLUTWURST !!!         ........


----------



## Blueser (10. März 2021)

Alles zu seiner Zeit ...


----------



## Minimax (10. März 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Alles zu seiner Zeit ...


Ich bin sehr gespannt auf deinen Bohneneintopf mit Kassler, die Previews sehen fantastisch aus, Aber mir ist neu, ihn zu binden. Ist das Dein Geheimtrick, oder traditinell üblich in Deiner Region? So oder so wirds ne Köstlichkeit.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. März 2021)

Bismarck-Brötchen-Anekdote am Morgen: Ich als Steppke auf dem Bremer Freimarkt. Erste Anlaufstelle war immer der Fischbrötchen-Wagen und meine Bismarck-Brötchen-Bestellung endete jedes Mal mit: "Aber mit extra vielen Zwiebeln!" 
Noch heute meine Lieblingsbrötchen-Variante - allerdings mit normaler Zwiebelportion


----------



## Skott (10. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Matjes ist mir häufig viel zu salzig, daher mag ich ihn nicht so gerne.
> Nicht mal den Gourmetmatjes aus der Fischfabrik mochte ich, obwohl dieser angeblich besonders mild sein sollte und für Restaurants verpackt wurde.


Der beste und mildeste Matjes ist der holländische Nieuwe Matjes, den es ab Mitte Juni etwa gibt.
Der ist so mild und butterzart, den kannst du mit der Zunge am Gaumen zerdrücken...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. März 2021)

Wie mögt Ihr euer Bismarck-Brötchen denn am liebsten? Auf jeden Fall mit Zwiebeln, das ist scheinbar Konsens.

Ich mag am liebsten ein frisches Brötchen, welches mit guter Butter beschmiert wurde und dann den Bismarckhering und die Zwiebeln zwischen die beiden Brötchenhälften geklemmt. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatte ich aber auch schon Fischbuden dabei, die hatten mir anstelle der Butter irgendeine Sauce auf das Brötchen gepinselt. War es Mayo und etwas mit Sahne? Einfach _Butter bei die Fische_ schmeckt mir aber wie gesagt am besten + die Zwiebelringe natürlich. 

Steppkes haben scheinbar generell spezielle Vorlieben beim Essen. Meine Eltern erzählen noch heute davon, wie ich mir als Kind, während eines Buffetessens in einem guten Restaurant, immer wieder nur trockene Kartoffeln nachgeholt habe. Die anderen Gäste hätte das wohl sehr amüsiert, da es dort neben den Kartoffeln natürlich die leckersten Sachen gab. Ich hatte mich damals aber nun mal für die Salzkartoffeln entschieden.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. März 2021)

Boah, ich "hasse" diesen Thread  Ich habe schon wieder einen Appetit, obwohl mein Früstück erst eine Stunde zurückliegt. Aber egal, da mus ich durch.
Auf jeden Fall gehört ein knackiges Brötchen zum Fisch. Ich weiß gar nicht, ob da Butter bei war? Auf jeden Fall bin ich bei den klassichen Fischbrötchen (Matjes, Bismarck, Brathering, ...) kein Freund von Soßen. Gurke, Tomate, Zwiebel - fertig!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. März 2021)

Mag jemand eigentlich diese roten Seelachsschnitzel gerne? Mein Fall ist dieses ölige Zeug nicht so. Ansonsten sind etwa mit Räucherlachs belegte Brötchenhälften und Schnittchen, auf einer typischen kalten Platte, natürlich stets zuerst weg. Schon seltsam, da schlagen die Leute immer direkt zu. Als ob dieser Räucherlachs aus dem Supermarkt heute noch etwas mit großartigem Luxus zu tun hätte. Aber gut schmecken tut es ja und Käse & Wurst auf dem Brötchen sind dann schon alltäglicher.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. März 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Der beste und mildeste Matjes ist der holländische Nieuwe Matjes, den es ab Mitte Juni etwa gibt.
> Der ist so mild und butterzart, den kannst du mit der Zunge am Gaumen zerdrücken...



Vielen Dank für diesen Hinweis.   
Den muss ich zu gegebener Zeit dann einmal probieren. Geschmacklich mag ich Matjes schließlich schon.


----------



## Mooskugel (10. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wie mögt Ihr euer Bismarck-Brötchen denn am liebsten? Auf jeden Fall mit Zwiebeln, das ist scheinbar Konsens.


Brötchen mit Butter . Ein Blatt Salat unter dem Fisch ist auch nicht ganz verkehrt, nicht wegen dem Geschmack, dann pappt das Brötchen nicht so durch. Und natürlich Zwiebeln. Bismarkhering kann auch gerne gegen einen Brathering oder Matjes (am liebsten den Holländischen) getauscht werden. Irgendeine Soße muss nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Blueser (10. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr gespannt auf deinen Bohneneintopf mit Kassler, die Previews sehen fantastisch aus, Aber mir ist neu, ihn zu binden. Ist das Dein Geheimtrick, oder traditinell üblich in Deiner Region? So oder so wirds ne Köstlichkeit.


Ich würde sagen, traditionell. Kommt ja auch eher wenig rein, eine leichte Sämigkeit sollte aber schon vorhanden sein und durch die Röstaromen der Schwitze gibt es geschmacklich auch noch einen Kick.
Mit Kassler Rippchen als Basis schmeckt übrigens auch ein Möhren-, Wirsing- oder Weißkohleintopf total lecker und der Schnellkochtopf ist bei solchen Ansätzen immer erste Wahl.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Mag jemand eigentlich diese roten Seelachsschnitzel gerne? Mein Fall ist dieses ölige Zeug nicht so. Ansonsten sind etwa mit Räucherlachs belegte Brötchenhälften und Schnittchen, auf einer typischen kalten Platte, natürlich stets zuerst weg. Schon seltsam, da schlagen die Leute immer direkt zu. Als ob dieser Räucherlachs aus dem Supermarkt heute noch etwas mit großartigem Luxus zu tun hätte. Aber gut schmecken tut es ja und Käse & Wurst auf dem Brötchen sind dann schon alltäglicher.


Bei den Seelachsbrötchen bekam ich immer einen Mega-Durst. Ist jetzt auch nicht mein Fall. 
Hier ein paar Fischbrötchen-Impressionen aus Hamburg:





Unweit meines Arbeitsplatzes gibt es seit letztem Jahr auch Fischbrötchen. Hier mal eine Variante mit Backfisch. Brötchen knackig, nicht zu viel Soße (hier darf Soße drauf) und ein wenig Grünzeug. Nachteil: Brötchen ist für die Backfischgröße zu klein, finde ich.





Die Matjes-Variante passt besser ins Brötchen. Stammt aus derselben Küche wie der Backfisch.





Wenn wir weiter die Elbe stromab laufen, landen wir in der Kajüte SB 12. Hier ein Bismarck-Brötchen.  Oh man, ich habe jetzt so ein Verlangen nach Fischbrötchen ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. März 2021)

Frühstückstisch ist gedeckt.


----------



## Hering 58 (10. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Frühstückstisch ist gedeckt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 368494


Sieht ja Lecker aus Nobbi.


----------



## Blueser (10. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Steppkes haben scheinbar generell spezielle Vorlieben beim Essen. Meine Eltern erzählen noch heute davon, wie ich mir als Kind, während eines Buffetessens in einem guten Restaurant, immer wieder nur trockene Kartoffeln nachgeholt habe. Die anderen Gäste hätte das wohl sehr amüsiert, da es dort neben den Kartoffeln natürlich die leckersten Sachen gab. Ich hatte mich damals aber nun mal für die Salzkartoffeln entschieden.


Kenne ich von meinen Enkeln, die beiden elfjährigen Bengels essen auch öfters Kartoffeln oder Kartoffelklöße pur ohne alles. Die Krone setzt dem aber meine vierjährige Enkelin auf: bei der Kartoffelernte verschwindet da auch schonmal die ein oder andere kleine rohe Kartoffel frisch aus der Erde in ihrem Mund und Zwiebeln isst sie wie Äpfel ...


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. März 2021)

Zum Thema Kinder und essen noch eine Anekdote aus vergangenen Tagen:
Mein damals bester Freund Johann aß am liebsten nur kalte Wiener Würstchen. Eines Tages saßen wir in Pilgramsreuth im Gasthof der Metzgerei Luding. Die Speisekarte bot beste Fleischgericht aus hauseigener Schlachtung. Aber mein Kumpel wollte wieder nur kalte Wiener Würstchen. Mein Vater versuchte ihn wie folgt umzustimmen:

"Johann, weißt Du eigentlich, woraus Würstchen gemacht werden?" 
"Nein."
"Aus Hammelarschlöchern!"
Der Plan, ihn dadurch auf andere Fleischleckerein zu fokussieren, klappte nicht. Als die Bedienung kam bestellte er:
"Ich hätte gerne zwei kalte Hammelarschlöcher!"


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. März 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Kenne ich von meinen Enkeln, die beiden elfjährigen Bengels essen auch öfters Kartoffeln oder Kartoffelklöße pur ohne alles. Die Krone setzt dem aber meine vierjährige Enkelin auf: bei der Kartoffelernte verschwindet da auch schonmal die ein oder andere kleine rohe Kartoffel frisch aus der Erde in ihrem Mund und Zwiebeln isst sie wie Äpfel ...



Eine wirklich gute Kartoffel oder gar ein schöner Kartoffelkloß sind auch etwas Feines. 
Wobei letztere wohl ganz schöne Arbeit machen, wie meine Mutter mir sagte. Bei uns gibt es die Schlesische Variante.
Ein Gedicht zum weihnachtlichen Gänsebraten oder aber zum Kasseler Braten mit Ananas-Sauerkraut.

Zwiebeln isst sie wie Äpfel!? 
Respekt, wenn ich das täte käme sicherlich nichts Gutes dabei heraus.
Sind rohe Kartoffeln nicht giftig bzw. nicht wirklich bekömmlich? Na aber so viele wird sie schon nicht roh davon futtern.

Als Kind war ich ab und zu mit zum Weißkohlschneiden auf dem Feld, mit dem Trecker fahren und so Sachen machen.
Da habe ich mir auch gerne mal den rohen Weißkohl reingezogen, schmeckt ganz gut.


----------



## Blueser (10. März 2021)

Ja, bei den rohen Kartoffeln muss man sie schon bremsen. Sie scheint da aber sehr robust zu sein, andere bekommen da schonmal Bauchschmerzen.
Ich sehe das persönlich auch sehr kritisch ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. März 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ja, bei den rohen Kartoffeln muss man sie schon bremsen. Sie scheint da aber sehr robust zu sein, andere bekommen da schonmal Bauchschmerzen.



Trotzdem super. Auch dass sie die wohl nur grob gereinigten Kartoffeln futtert. Man sagt schließlich nicht umsonst, dass Dreck gesund ist. Mit Chance härtet sie ihren Körper in diesen jungen Jahren etwas ab und ist später eventuell unempfindlicher gegenüber irgendwelchen Allergien oder Zivilisationskrankheiten.  

Als Kind habe ich sicherlich auch so manchen Mist gefressen - wobei ich sicherlich noch viel mehr Mist verzapft habe.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Bei mir bleibt heut die Küche kalt:


Da guckt ein Salatblatt raus


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Frühstückstisch ist gedeckt.


Männerfrühstück, super


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. März 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Männerfrühstück, super



Da fehlt aber die Holsten-Knolle und der Kümmel.


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Da fehlt aber die Holsten-Knolle und der Kümmel.


Lütt un' Lütt
kommt jetzt;-)


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Da fehlt aber die Holsten-Knolle und der Kümmel.





nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Lütt un' Lütt
> kommt jetzt;-)


Helbing schmeckt vor dem Essen, zum Essen und nach dem Essen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. März 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Helbing schmeckt vor dem Essen, zum Essen und nach dem Essen



Helbing ist der Klassiker. 
Ich muss allerdings zugeben, dass ich vom Kümmel etwas abgekommen bin.

Damals _- es war der Wechsel von Mark auf Euro -_ habe ich mich beim morgendlichen Frühschoppen in unserer Dorfkneipe unter dem Motto _"Versauf die letzte Mark"_ so dermaßen aus dem Leben gekümmelt, ich habe noch heute Alpträume davon.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Helbing ist der Klassiker.
> Ich muss allerdings zugeben, dass ich vom Kümmel etwas abgekommen bin.
> 
> Damals _- es war der Wechsel von Mark auf Euro -_ habe ich mich beim morgendlichen Frühschoppen in unserer Dorfkneipe unter dem Motto _"Versauf die letzte Mark"_ so dermaßen aus dem Leben gekümmelt, ich habe noch heute Alpträume davon.


Und ich hatte ihn ein wenig über, nachdem ich auf einer PR-Veranstaltung von Helbing im Fischereihafen Restaurant in Hamburg mit einem Kollegen neben der PR-Chefin saß und der Kellner genau mit diesem Spruch immer bei uns nach seiner Runde endete und jedes Mal zwei Helbing zu viel hatte. Genau, die landeten zusätzlich bei meinem Kollegen und mir


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. März 2021)

Nachtrag: Die PR-Chefin hielt sich natrülich vornehm zurück und fragte nach diversen Runden und einer von uns eingelegten "Runden-Ende-Pause", ob er uns nicht schmeckt


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. März 2021)

Public Relations...

Damals, ich war glaube ich knapp 16 Jahre alt, war ich einmal mit meinem Vater auf einer Jagd- & Angelmesse.
War es in Neumünster? 

Jedenfalls war dort ein PR-Stand von Jägermeister aufgebaut. Es war wohl die Zeit als sie das Image dieses damals eher altbacken wirkenden Schnapses gewaltig aufpoliert haben. Daher gab es dort Jägermeister in allen Formen & Farben. Auf so mancher Hallenrunde holte ich mir dann einen Jägermeister mit O-Saft ab. Betrunken war ich am Ende zwar nicht aber trotzdem ist mir dieses Erlebnis bis heute präsent. Heute wäre so etwas sicherlich undenkbar.


----------



## Blueser (10. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr gespannt auf deinen Bohneneintopf mit Kassler, die Previews sehen fantastisch aus, Aber mir ist neu, ihn zu binden.


Fertig und lecker wie immer:


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. März 2021)

Der sieht gut aus und ich mag sonst Bohneneintopf gar nicht.


----------



## Esox 1960 (10. März 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Brötchen mit Butter . Ein Blatt Salat unter dem Fisch ist auch nicht ganz verkehrt, nicht wegen dem Geschmack, dann pappt das Brötchen nicht so durch. Und natürlich Zwiebeln. Bismarkhering kann auch gerne gegen einen Brathering oder Matjes (am liebsten den Holländischen) getauscht werden. Irgendeine Soße muss nicht unbedingt.


Ich nehme Weizenbrötchen, schneide sie auf auf und bestreiche beide Hälften mit Miracel - Wip.
Dann kommen Blätter vom Eisbergsalat darauf,der ist schön knackig. Jetzt kommen pro Brötchen,
2   Aalrauchmatjes dazu. Darauf noch ein paar Scheiben dänischer Gurkensalat. Dann natürlich noch ein
paar Zwiebelringe,die ich dann noch, mit etwas edelsüßem Paprikapulver bestreue.
Zusammen klappen und weghauen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (10. März 2021)

Heute mal,..........
Spaghetti mit Hackfleischsoße.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. März 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Heute mal,..........
> Spaghetti mit Hackfleischsoße.



Du meinst wohl Hackfleischsauce mit Spaghetti.
Scheinst ja eine amtliche Suppenkelle zu haben.


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. März 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Heute mal,..........
> Spaghetti mit Hackfleischsoße.


 "sieht traurig aus"
mir fehlt da noch basilikum und parmesan.


----------



## Esox 1960 (10. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> "sieht traurig aus"
> mir fehlt da noch basilikum und parmesan.


Nö,....ich wollte einfach nur Hackfleischsoße,....ohne ,......PI ,PA, Po.


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. März 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Heute mal,..........
> Spaghetti mit Hackfleischsoße.


Bei genauerer Betrachtung erkennt man Nudeln unter der Hackfleischsoße. Sehr gute Mischung   

In Bezug auf die Fischbrötchen erinnere ich mich gerne an die Mutter-Kind Kur meiner Frau und den Twins auf Langeoog.
Es gab dort reichlich Fischläden, aber direkt neben Bäckerei, war so eine Minnibude. Da war der Matjes so lecker, und das Brötchen so knusprig,
dass ich es tatsächlich 4 Tage lang geschafft habe, morgens (beim Brötchen holen für alle), Mittags und Abends Matjes Brötchen zu essen. Selbst
beim Nachmittäglichen Eis essen fing ich an zu grübeln, ob ich mich nicht doch lieber 150m links anstellen soll


----------



## Esox 1960 (10. März 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Bei genauerer Betrachtung erkennt man Nudeln unter der Hackfleischsoße. Sehr gute Mischung
> 
> In Bezug auf die Fischbrötchen erinnere ich mich gerne an die Mutter-Kind Kur meiner Frau und den Twins auf Langeoog.
> Es gab dort reichlich Fischläden, aber direkt neben Bäckerei, war so eine Minnibude. Da war der Matjes so lecker, und das Brötchen so knusprig,
> ...


Ja, das Brötchen muss schön schön knusprig sein. Den Aalrauchmatjes besorge ich mir immer,
von einem Fischhändler aus Tespe- Elbe. Der steht mit einem Verkaufswagen, Montags und Donnerstags
immer bei einem Supermarkt ,in meiner Nähe. Solch einen guten Matjes habe noch nie gegessen und auch der ganze
Verkaufswagen ,mit dem ganzen Angebot, lädt echt zum schlemmen ein. Da ist an den Verkaufstagen,auch echt immer
die "Sau" los.


----------



## Esox 1960 (12. März 2021)

Bunte Gemüsepfanne, mit Kassler-Nacken und Gurkensalat in saurer Sahne.


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. März 2021)

Lammrücken unter Kräuterkruste auf Mangold mit Kartoffeln.


----------



## Bronni (13. März 2021)

Heute ganz einfach, Mettbrötchen, mit ganz viel Zwiebeln, selbst mein Nachbar hat Mundgeruch bekommen!


----------



## Esox 1960 (13. März 2021)

Bronni schrieb:


> Heute ganz einfach, Mettbrötchen, mit ganz viel Zwiebeln, selbst mein Nachbar hat Mundgeruch bekommen!


Das ist Fleisch,................dass geht in Ordnung !


----------



## Elmar Elfers (13. März 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Lammrücken unter Kräuterkruste auf Mangold mit Kartoffeln.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 368691
> Anhang anzeigen 368692
> Anhang anzeigen 368693


Yummi! Woraus machst Du die Kruste?


----------



## Jan_Cux (13. März 2021)

Heute blieb die Küche kalt...


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. März 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Heute blieb die Küche kalt...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 368731


War das ein Stremellachs?

Schwarzwälder Schinken hatte ich heute auch.


----------



## Jan_Cux (13. März 2021)

Pfeffermakrele Nobbi


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. März 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Pfeffermakrele Nobbi


hab ich mir schon fast gedacht
die war so länglich -schlank nach hinten.


----------



## Schraetzer (13. März 2021)

heute gegrillt


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (14. März 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Heute blieb die Küche kalt...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 368731



man, sieht das lecker aus   
Sowas sollten wir uns auch mal wieder gönnen...........


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. März 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Yummi! Woraus machst Du die Kruste?


Pankomehl mit Butter und Olivenöl. Knoblauch, Petersilie, etwas Thymian und Rosmarin. Salz und schwarzer Pfeffer nach Gusto.
Das gib eine grobe Paste, die 1,5cm dick ausgestrichen wird und in den Gefrierer kommt.
Etwa 15 Min. vor Ende Garzeit des Fleisches wird die Kräuterpaste oben auf gelegt und der Ofen auf max. Grillfunktion gestellt.
Heraus nehmen, abgedeckt etwa 5 Min ruhen lassen.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (14. März 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Pankomehl mit Butter und Olivenöl. Knoblauch, Petersilie, etwas Thymian und Rosmarin. Salz und schwarzer Pfeffer nach Gusto.
> Das gib eine grobe Paste, die 1,5cm dick ausgestrichen wird und in den Gefrierer kommt.
> Etwa 15 Min. vor Ende Garzeit des Fleisches wird die Kräuterpaste oben auf gelegt und der Ofen auf max. Grillfunktion gestellt.
> Heraus nehmen, abgedeckt etwa 5 Min ruhen lassen.


Danke für die Infos! Ich habe mal eine Kräuterkruste mit Knäcke als Basis mit 
Kräuterbutter auf Zanderfilet gemacht. Deine Variante klingt leckerer


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. März 2021)

Heute gibt es geimpftes Huhn


----------



## Hering 58 (14. März 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Heute gibt es geimpftes Huhn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Bier ist auch Lecker.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. März 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Das Bier ist auch Lecker.


ein großer schluck muss raus  
am besten eine 0,5 dose.

nach dem großen schluck müssen in die dose gewürze und zwiebeln.


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. März 2021)

Ganz fantastisch war es. In der Dose waren noch chilli, Knoblauch, Zwiebeln und Thymian. Immer wieder lecker


----------



## boot (14. März 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Das Bier ist auch Lecker.


Wie recht du hast. Lg Ole


----------



## boot (14. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ein großer schluck muss raus
> am besten eine 0,5 dose.
> 
> nach dem großen schluck müssen in die dose gewürze und zwiebeln.


Ja aber einen sehr großen schluck. Lg Ole


----------



## Jan_Cux (14. März 2021)

Kleiner Nachtrag zu den Fischbrötchen... Heute am Tiessenkai gefuttert


----------



## Blueser (14. März 2021)

So muss das sein ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. März 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag zu den Fischbrötchen... Heute am Tiessenkai gefuttert
> Anhang anzeigen 368839



Das sieht sehr lecker aus. 
Du hast dir beim Essen wohl das Schiff angeschaut, welches aktuell in das Schleusentor gerasselt ist?


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das sieht sehr lecker aus.
> Du hast dir beim Essen wohl das Schiff angeschaut, welches aktuell in das Schleusentor gerasselt ist?







__





						Nachrichten aus Schleswig-Holstein
					






					www.ndr.de


----------



## Jan_Cux (14. März 2021)

Jo, grenzwertig das ganze... Beim letzten gerammten Tor, wurde vorsorglich ein weiteres neues angefordert... Dem Herrn Scheuer war das aber zu teuer... 
Wird aber OT, hier gehts um Lecker Essen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. März 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Wird aber OT, hier gehts um Lecker Essen.



Vielleicht sind ja ein paar lecker Muscheln dran?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (15. März 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag zu den Fischbrötchen... Heute am Tiessenkai gefuttert
> Anhang anzeigen 368839


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen  Mahlzeit!


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. März 2021)

Heute mal schnell und einfach... Frikdellen und Hasselback Kartoffeln. 

Morgen noch zwei Brötchen beim Bäcker holen denn ist das Mittagessen auf der Arbeit auch schon gesichert.


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. März 2021)

Die Frikadellen haben abba Röstaromen,
alter Schwede;-))


----------



## Elmar Elfers (16. März 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Heute mal schnell und einfach... Frikdellen und Hasselback Kartoffeln.
> 
> Morgen noch zwei Brötchen beim Bäcker holen denn ist das Mittagessen auf der Arbeit auch schon gesichert.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 368998


Brötchen mit Senf? Mehr braucht es bei mir nicht.


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. März 2021)

Im Brötchen mit Senf gibts morgen  

Das täuscht Nobbi, die sind genau richtig so


----------



## Esox 1960 (16. März 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Im Brötchen mit Senf gibts morgen
> 
> Das täuscht Nobbi, die sind genau richtig so


Wenn man bedenkt,dass die "bessere Seite "wahrscheinlich oben liegt,
sehen die "Knastpralinen" aber doch schon,........recht knusprig aus.


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. März 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Im Brötchen mit Senf gibts morgen
> 
> Das täuscht Nobbi, die sind genau richtig so


Jan ,
die Zwiebeln sind ja auch noch zu sehen.

bei uns Reste-essen
Schinkennudeln


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. März 2021)

Innen soft, außen knusprig. von beiden Seiten gleich gebräunt.


----------



## Esox 1960 (16. März 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Innen soft, außen knusprig. von beiden Seiten gleich gebräunt.


............und das Brötchen,gleich mit drin.


----------



## yukonjack (17. März 2021)

hab in den 80 zigern gerne mal am Abend zum Bier in meiner Stammkneipe  so eine Boulette gegessen. Dann habe ich zufällig mal gesehen wie der Wirt die am Nachmittag zusammen gepanscht hat. Nie wieder. Seit dem: nur noch zu Hause,


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (17. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Die Frikadellen haben abba Röstaromen,
> alter Schwede;-))



Ich liebe Röstaromen


----------



## Elmar Elfers (17. März 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> hab in den 80 zigern gerne mal am Abend zum Bier in meiner Stammkneipe  so eine Boulette gegessen. Dann habe ich zufällig mal gesehen wie der Wirt die am Nachmittag zusammen gepanscht hat. Nie wieder. Seit dem: nur noch zu Hause,


Ich erinnere mich noch an eine Kneipe in Bremerhaven unweit eines Hafenbeckens, wo ich mit einer Segelgruppe und dem Heringslogger BV2 lag. Bestimmt schon über 25 Jahre her. Ok, ich schweife ab. Also, wir saßen in dieser total urigen Hafenkneipe mit Musicbox. Es gab Duckstein vom Fass und Schlüpferstürmer. Schweife schon wieder ab. Nun zu den Frikadellen: Während wir durch diverse Shantys aus der Musicbox die Kneipe zum Leben erweckten, kam die Tresenkraft mit meiner Frikadelle um die Ecke. Wunderschön drapiert auf einer Untertasse aus Omas Geschirrschrank. Dazu ein bisschen Petersilie und eine Tomatenscheibe als Deko. Ich weiß nicht, wie sie zubereitet wurde, aber sie schmeckte. Doch selbst gemacht ist immer noch am besten


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. März 2021)

in meiner Kneipe gab es auch noch Soleier.


----------



## Esox 1960 (17. März 2021)

Die besten "Klopse" gab es immer bei Oma,die aus Ostpreußen(Königsberg) stammte.
Die habe ich selber nie so hin bekommen,geschweige denn, irgendwo noch
mal solche gegessen.Da hatte Oma irgend einen "Trick" drauf. Die waren einfach nur mega lecker.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. März 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Die besten "Klopse" gab es immer bei Oma,die aus Ostpreußen(Königsberg) stammte.
> Die habe ich selber nie so hin bekommen,geschweige denn, irgendwo noch
> mal solche gegessen.Da hatte Oma irgend einen "Trick" drauf. Die waren einfach nur mega lecker.


da war bestimmt  klein gehackte Sardellen oder kleingehackter Hering mit drin.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (17. März 2021)

Noch nichts aber das hier kommt gleich in den Ofen!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (17. März 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Noch nichts aber das hier kommt gleich in den Ofen!
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369021


Die Kartoffeln sind vorgekocht, oder? Sieht verdammt gut aus


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (17. März 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Die Kartoffeln sind vorgekocht, oder? Sieht verdammt gut aus


Na, da schaut aber jemand genau hin! 
Verkocht streite ich ab! 

Aber ok,  knapp davor!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (17. März 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Na, da schaut aber jemand genau hin!
> Verkocht streite ich ab!
> 
> Aber ok,  knapp davor!


Nein, nicht verkocht, sondern vorgekocht


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (17. März 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Nein, nicht verkocht, sondern vorgekocht


Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.   
Ja, vorgekocht, sonst ist der Fisch trocken bevor die Kartoffeln durch sind. 

Es war soooo lecker!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (17. März 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
> Ja, vorgekocht, sonst ist der Fisch trocken bevor die Kartoffeln durch sind.
> 
> Es war soooo lecker!


Genau den Gedanken hatte ich bei den Kartoffeln 
Das glaube ich! Muss auch mal wieder Forellen fangen ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. März 2021)

Heute bei uns Wiener Schnitzel (Art)
aber die Wienergarnitur ist dabei


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Heute bei uns Wiener Schnitzel (Art)
> aber die Wienergarnitur ist dabei
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369045



Ist das Schnitzel geklaut worden?


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. März 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ist das Schnitzel geklaut worden?


jetzt wartet es doch ab  
das Schnitzel kommt noch aufen Teller.
Es ist z.Z. in der Panierstraße


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> jetzt wartet es doch ab
> das Schnitzel kommt noch aufen Teller.
> Es ist z.Z. in der Panierstraße



Abba die Garnitur.. sieht schon mal gut aus. biste satt davon?


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. März 2021)

habe ein fertig


----------



## Jan_Cux (17. März 2021)

Karpern,Sardellen,Zitrone gehört dazu... bekommt man aber nur noch selten zum Kalbsschnitzel im Restaurant. Im Restaurant Hansen in Rendsburg gibt es das noch.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (17. März 2021)

Bei unserem Stammladen wird leider auch darauf verzichtet. Verspüre schon wieder so ein Hungergefühl ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (17. März 2021)

Bei Hansen wird man gefragt ob man es möchte, verständlich wenn viele es nicht zu schätzen wissen und es denn im Schweine Eimer landet.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. März 2021)




----------



## Esox 1960 (17. März 2021)

..


----------



## Jason (18. März 2021)

Steak mit Zwiebeln und Folienkartoffeln mit Kräuterquark 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Blueser (19. März 2021)

Ratatouille:


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. März 2021)

Vorbereitung für den Ansitz morgen Nacht...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. März 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Vorbereitung für den Ansitz morgen Nacht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um es mit den Worten einer wohl regionalen Tageszeitung zu sagen:

_"Ein Hoch auf die kleine Abendmahlzeit."_


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (20. März 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Vorbereitung für den Ansitz morgen Nacht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der DO sieht schon mal mega aus !!
Bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis nach dem "  Ansitz morgen Nacht... "

Schönes leckeres und gesundes WE Euch allen wünscht 
Bernd aus Berlin


----------



## Blueser (20. März 2021)

Zanderfilet an Paprika-Fenchel-Gemüse und Kartoffelsalat:


----------



## Jason (20. März 2021)

Dorschfilet mit Bratkartoffeln, dazu eine Rahmsoße mit einen Hauch von Dill. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Dorschfilet mit Bratkartoffeln, dazu eine Rahmsoße mit einen Hauch von Dill.


wo ist der Dorsch?


----------



## Jason (20. März 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wo ist der Dorsch?


Jetzt ist er verspeist. Wieso? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. März 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wo ist der Dorsch?


ca. 10 vor 12
am Tellerrand.


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Jetzt ist er verspeist. Wieso?
> 
> Gruß Jason


erst gegessen und dann erst Tellerbild?


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. März 2021)

egal, es sieht dennoch lecker aus


----------



## Skott (20. März 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wo ist der Dorsch?


Hast du was geschnaselt...?
Hier ist der Dorsch....


----------



## Elmar Elfers (20. März 2021)

Heute gab es panierten Morzarella auf Rucola und Pflaumen-Tomaten mit Pesto-Orangensaft-Essig-Öl-Dressing und Balsamico-Creme. Dazu Baguette, Wildblumen-Käse und Rioja. Lecker!


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. März 2021)

Bei uns gab´s Schnitzel Wiener Art, Kroketten, Blumenkohl, Brokkoli, Möhren, mit Pilzen, Hollandaise und Rahmsoße...Nicht von mir gekocht sondern im Restaurant abgeholt. Bin pappsatt, bekomme grade nicht mal mein Bier ausgetrunken. 

Aber bei dem Bild von Elmar läuft mir schon wieder das Wasser im Mund zusammen. War bestimmt echt lecker.


----------



## Esox 1960 (20. März 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 369282
> 
> Heute gab es panierten Morzarella auf Rucola und Pflaumen-Tomaten mit Pesto-Orangensaft-Essig-Öl-Dressing und Balsamico-Creme. Dazu Baguette, Wildblumen-Käse und Rioja. Lecker!


Man,das sieht ja richtig gut aus,aber wenn ich das alles so lese, kriege ich
richtig Bock,...........auf ein Mett-Brötchen.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (20. März 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Bei uns gab´s Schnitzel Wiener Art, Kroketten, Blumenkohl, Brokkoli, Möhren, mit Pilzen, Hollandaise und Rahmsoße...Nicht von mir gekocht sondern im Restaurant abgeholt. Bin pappsatt, bekomme grade nicht mal mein Bier ausgetrunken.
> 
> Aber bei dem Bild von Elmar läuft mir schon wieder das Wasser im Mund zusammen. War bestimmt echt lecker.


Vor allem der Wildblumen-Käse mit Rotwein zum Abschluss. Ja, Deine Combo klingt nach Schnitzel-Koma 


Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Man,das sieht ja richtig gut aus,aber wenn ich das alles so lese, kriege ich
> richtig Bock,...........auf ein Mett-Brötchen.


Mett-Brötchen ...... geht IMMER!


----------



## ralle (20. März 2021)

Abendbrot
Kotelett mit Brandenburger Stippe


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. März 2021)

Grüner Spargel sehr Lecker!


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. März 2021)

Sieht voll lecker aus!  Ich habe ein Nudelrezept kreiert, das gesund ist, sehr gut schmeckt und warm und kalt gegessen werden kann. Zudem macht es satt und hält lange vor (kann auch zum Angeln mitgenommen werden.

Ich nenne meine Kreation: Fränkische Gemüse-Schinkennudeln mit Vollei

Hier das Rezept für 2 Personen, ihr braucht: Nudeln, die kleinen Spiralen., eine halbe Zwiebel, eine halbe Paprika, eine Karotte, eine Tomate, eine halbe kleine Dose Tomatensmark, etwa 50 - 70gr gewürfelten Schinken (Kochschinken oder Schinkenspeck, 2-3 Eier und als Gewürz Salz, Pfeffer und Paprika.

Zuerst Nudelwasser aufsetzen und zum Kochen bringen. In der Zeit Zwiebel in halbe Ringe schneiden und in einer großen Pfanne mit Butter braun anrösten. Die halbe Paprika in dünne Streifen und dann in feine Würfel schneiden und dann ganz fein hacken, dasselbe mit der geschälten Möhre/Karotte.

Nudeln in das mittlerweile kochende Wasser geben und 8 - 10 min kochen. In der Zeit die Tomate halbieren, vierteln und achteln. Filetieren, d. h. direkt an der Haut das Fruchtfleisch abschneiden. Tomatenfilets ganz kleinschneiden,  dann den in Scheiben geschnittenen Schinken würfeln. Nudeln abgießen und die abgetropften N. in die Pfanne mit den Röstzwiebeln geben und vermischen.

Herdplatte auf größte Hitze stellen und Schinkenwürfel dazugeben, vermischen und durchwenden. Etwas Butter hinzufügen, dann die Gemüsewürfel und das Tomatenmark. Alles schön unterheben und Hitze etwas reduzieren. 2,3 Eier schaumig schlagen und diese dann über die Nudelpfanne verteilen, Pfanneninhalt gut durchwenden. Zuletzt mit Salz, Pfeffer und Paprika würzen und alles ein letztes Mal umwenden.

Wer will und hat, kann noch Champignon-Scheiben verwenden.
Auf 2 Teller anrichten und sichs schmecken lassen!
Eine Person ißt davon 2 Tage, so wie ich grade....

Wer noch Fragen hat, immer her damit!  Im Moment habe ich kein Tellerbild, als muß jetzt mal die Pfanne herhalten....

Und mit den Gemüseabfällen könnt ihr, wenn vorhanden, eure Würmer füttern...


----------



## yukonjack (20. März 2021)

Ihr seid soo grausam zu mir mit euren Tellerbildern. Bin seit 10 Tagen Strohwitwer. Meine Ernährung ist sehr einseitig, fast jeden Tag Bockwurst mit Brötchen.


----------



## ralle (20. März 2021)

Dann mal mit Kartoffelsalat !!


----------



## Esox 1960 (21. März 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ihr seid soo grausam zu mir mit euren Tellerbildern. Bin seit 10 Tagen Strohwitwer. Meine Ernährung ist sehr einseitig, fast jeden Tag Bockwurst mit Brötchen.


Montag    -    Bock -Wurst
Dienstag   -    Wiener- Wurst
Mittwoch  -     Geflügel-Wurst
Donnerstag -   Käse- Wurst
Freitag          -  Schinken -Wurst
Samstag       -  Thüringer- Wurst
Sonntag       -     Curry -Wurst

..................alles gut.


----------



## Blueser (21. März 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ihr seid soo grausam zu mir mit euren Tellerbildern. Bin seit 10 Tagen Strohwitwer. Meine Ernährung ist sehr einseitig, fast jeden Tag Bockwurst mit Brötchen.


Kannst ja die Bockwurst auch braten und ne schnelle Currysauce dazu. Oder Sauerkraut mit Kartoffelpüree. Oder Büchsenerbsensuppe mit Bockwurst, mir fällt da schon einiges ein ...


----------



## Esox 1960 (21. März 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Kannst ja die Bockwurst auch braten und ne schnelle Currysauce dazu. Oder Sauerkraut mit Kartoffelpüree. Oder Büchsenerbsensuppe mit Bockwurst, mir fällt da schon einiges ein ...


Was meinst du,wie lecker da drei Spiegeleier mit Schinken, mal wieder schmecken..............


----------



## yukonjack (21. März 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Was meinst du,wie lecker da drei Spiegeleier mit Schinken, mal wieder schmecken..............


Das nennt sich hier "Strammer Max" sehr gute Idee.


----------



## yukonjack (21. März 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Kannst ja die Bockwurst auch braten und ne schnelle Currysauce dazu. Oder Sauerkraut mit Kartoffelpüree. Oder Büchsenerbsensuppe mit Bockwurst, mir fällt da schon einiges ein ...


Hab ja schon ein bisschen variiert, 2x VW Currywurst war auch schon dabei.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (21. März 2021)

Oder Bratwurst mit Specksauerkraut im Brötchen.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (21. März 2021)

Heute gibt es bei uns ganz traditionell einen Sonntagsbraten. Und zwar einen tschechischen Svičková mit Serviettenknödeln. Das ist ein Rinderbraten, den ich gestern bereits gespickt und mit Suppengrün und zerlassener Butter in einen Bräter gesetzt habe. Heute kommt er rund 2,5 Stunden in den Ofen und wird dabei mit Rinderbrühe und saurer Sahne übergossen. Ich mag die Böhmische Küche mit ihren deftigen Speisen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. März 2021)

Warum eitert der so?


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (21. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Warum eitert der so?


Du meinst wahrscheinlich die Butter. Der Braten wird mit zerlassener Butter übergossen und eingepinselt. Und dann über Nacht kühl gestellt. Die Einschnitte habe ich gemacht, um das Fleisch mit Speck zu spicken.


----------



## feko (21. März 2021)

Darf ich um das Rezept bitten, 
Oder nehm ich eines aus dem Internet? 
Vg


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. März 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Montag    -    Bock -Wurst
> Dienstag   -    Wiener- Wurst
> Mittwoch  -     Geflügel-Wurst
> Donnerstag -   Käse- Wurst
> ...


Hier ein Vorschlag für etwas Abwechslung: Morgens Pflaumenmus, Mittags Apfelmus und Abend Orgasmus!


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (21. März 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Darf ich um das Rezept bitten,
> Oder nehm ich eines aus dem Internet?
> Vg



Gerne. Im Internet gibt es sicherlich auch Rezepte. Ich habe das Buch „Böhmische Küche“ aus dem Leopold Stocker Verlag verwendet.


----------



## feko (21. März 2021)

Danke


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. März 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Hast du was geschnaselt...?
> Hier ist der Dorsch....


ach so, du hast ihn unter der Soße versteckt.


----------



## Skott (21. März 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ach so, du hast ihn unter der Soße versteckt.


Nein, das war nicht ich, das war schon der Jason !


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. März 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ach so, du hast ihn unter der Soße versteckt.



Ein sogenannter Saucendorsch. Ähnlich seinem Vetter dem Tangdorsch hat sich diese Art ihren ganz eigenen Lebensraum gesucht. 
Gut versteckt zwischen Sahne, Senf und Dill geht er auf Beutezug und so manch unvorsichtige Geschmacksknospe fiel im schon zum Opfer.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ein sogenannter Saucendorsch. Ähnlich seinem Vetter dem Tangdorsch hat sich diese Art ihren ganz eigenen Lebensraum gesucht.
> Gut versteckt zwischen Sahne, Senf und Dill geht er auf Beutezug und so manch unvorsichtige Geschmacksknospe fiel im schon zum Opfer.


ja richtig, ich musste mir glatt die Brille aufsetzen um ihn zu finden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ein sogenannter Saucendorsch. Ähnlich seinem Vetter dem Tangdorsch hat sich diese Art ihren ganz eigenen Lebensraum gesucht.
> Gut versteckt zwischen Sahne, Senf und Dill geht er auf Beutezug und so manch unvorsichtige Geschmacksknospe fiel im schon zum Opfer.


ja, er ist ja auch entfernt mit dem Brillendorsch verwandt, sie besetzen halt unterschiedliche ökologische Nischen.
Während der Soßendorsch mit Soße zugekleisterten Augen ein reiner Ansitzjäger ist und auf Tast und Geruchsinn setzt um Beute zu machen, ist der Brillendorsch ein aktiver Jäger, dem dank seiner scharfen Brille nur selten ein Beutestück entgeht. Evolutionär ist er also deutlich im Vorteil.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. März 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ja, er ist ja auch entfernt mit dem Brillendorsch verwandt, sie besetzen halt unterschiedliche ökologische Nischen.
> Während der Soßendorsch mit Soße zugekleisterten Augen ein reiner Ansitzjäger ist und auf Tast und Geruchsinn setzt um Beute zu machen, ist der Brillendorsch ein aktiver Jäger, dem dank seiner scharfen Brille nur selten ein Beutestück entgeht. Evulutionär ist er also deutlich im Vorteil.



Apropos _"besetzen"_ - auch ein Saucendorsch wird dann einmal zum _"Brillendorsch"_.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. März 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ihr seid soo grausam zu mir mit euren Tellerbildern. Bin seit 10 Tagen Strohwitwer. Meine Ernährung ist sehr einseitig, fast jeden Tag Bockwurst mit Brötchen.


Hallo,

und ich war gerade 14 Tage am Fasten und aß gar nichts, habe aber auf das Bilderanschauen hier auch verzichtet  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. März 2021)

Warum machst du denn sowas?


----------



## Lajos1 (21. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Warum machst du denn sowas?


Hallo,

weils gesund ist und dem Körper gut tut, Außerdem verliert man als schönen Nebeneffekt jedesmal ein paar Kilo, welche man sich dann mit Genuss im nächsten halben Jahr wieder anfutten kann . Ich mache das zweimal im Jahr, seit rund 35 Jahren und bin altersgemäß (in Kürze 74) auch noch ziemlich gut drauf, schädlich ist es also garantiert nicht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. März 2021)

@yukonjack , 
Hier mein Strohwitweressen heute:

Kaninchenkeulen mit Brokoli


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. März 2021)

Keine Kartoffeln oder ähnliches dazu, Christian?


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Keine Kartoffeln oder ähnliches dazu, Christian?


bin heute ja alleine, die lecker Soße stippe ich heute Abend mit Weißbrot. Dazu eine Flasche Rotwein


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. März 2021)

hab grad gesehen, der Käsebestand in meinem Kühlschrank reicht locker für eine weitere Flasche  Rotwein.

Ich glaube, das wird ein schöner Abend.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. März 2021)

ich muss ja nicht beide Flaschen leer trinken


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. März 2021)

Mach ruhig. Ich sag nix.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mach ruhig. Ich sag nix.


wirklich ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. März 2021)

Aber sicher.
Cheers


----------



## Kauli11 (21. März 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> und ich war gerade 14 Tage am Fasten und aß gar nichts


Seit 14 Tagen garnichts gegessen?


----------



## Lajos1 (21. März 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Seit 14 Tagen garnichts gegessen?


Hallo,

ja, richtig, habe das auch schon ab und zu 3 Wochen lang gemacht. Aber in den letzten zwei/drei Jahren mache ich nur noch zwei Wochen, da ich mit dem Gewicht nicht zu weit runter will.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Elmar Elfers (21. März 2021)

Heute hieß es: Futtern bein Mutter!
Haxe geht immer


----------



## Esox 1960 (21. März 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 369344
> 
> Heute hieß es: Futtern bein Mutter!
> Haxe geht immer


Mensch,das ist echt eine gute Idee. Haxe muss ich auch mal wieder machen. Lecker............!
Alleine schon,damit die Cholesterin- Werte nicht unnötig,...... so in den Keller sacken.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (21. März 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Mensch,das ist echt eine gute Idee. Haxe muss ich auch mal wieder machen. Lecker............!
> Alleine schon,damit die Cholesterin- Werte nicht unnötig,...... so in den Keller sacken.


Genau das war auch mein Plan


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. März 2021)

Manchmal überfällt es mich auch wenn wir gerade bei Haxen sind...
Habe mir Samstag eine vorgegrillte geholt und heute voll vernascht... Ab und zu brauch ich’s einfach ...
Schnell und einfach, aus dem Backofen mit ganz frischen Krautsalat ohne weitere Beilagen...


----------



## Elmar Elfers (22. März 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Manchmal überfällt es mich auch wenn wir gerade bei Haxen sind...
> Habe mir Samstag eine vorgegrillte geholt und heute voll vernascht... Ab und zu brauch ich’s einfach ...
> Schnell und einfach, aus dem Backofen mit ganz frischen *Krautsalat ohne weitere Beilagen*...


Reicht bei vielen Haxengrößen auch


----------



## Esox 1960 (22. März 2021)

Heute mal einen,.... Hack-Molli.
Mit Erbsen und Wurzeln und leckerem Kartoffelpüree.


----------



## Kauli11 (22. März 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ja, richtig, habe das auch schon ab und zu 3 Wochen lang gemacht. Aber in den letzten zwei/drei Jahren mache ich nur noch zwei Wochen, da ich mit dem Gewicht nicht zu weit runter will.


Und wieviel Kilo nimmst du dann in 2 Wochen ab ? 
Nimmst du denn Gemüsebrühe zu dir ?


----------



## Jason (22. März 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Manchmal überfällt es mich auch wenn wir gerade bei Haxen sind...
> Habe mir Samstag eine vorgegrillte geholt und heute voll vernascht... Ab und zu brauch ich’s einfach ...
> Schnell und einfach, aus dem Backofen mit ganz frischen Krautsalat ohne weitere Beilagen...


Man lebt nur einmal. Immer nur das machen, was einem gut tut. Alles richtig gemacht.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. März 2021)

Heute mal wieder schnell und einfach...   Braune Champignons (weiße waren ausverkauft...) Zwiebeln und Rührei.


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. März 2021)

Tellerbilder Sammlung der letzten Tage


----------



## Minimax (22. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 369435


Kreisch! Eier in Senfsauce mit Kartoffeln! Wie herrlich, seit Jahren nicht gehabt. Oh, die wären sogar heut abend noch aus Bordmitteln herstellbar!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (22. März 2021)

Senfeier machte meine Frau mir früher....heute stehe nur noch ich in der Küche


----------



## Elmar Elfers (22. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Kreisch! Eier in Senfsauce mit Kartoffeln! Wie herrlich, seit Jahren nicht gehabt. Oh, die wären sogar heut abend noch aus Bordmitteln herstellbar!


Und? Erinnerungen kulinarisch auferstehen gelassen?


----------



## Lajos1 (23. März 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Und wieviel Kilo nimmst du dann in 2 Wochen ab ?
> Nimmst du denn Gemüsebrühe zu dir ?


Hallo,

wenn ich so bei 84 Kilo einsteige, habe ich danach 78 Kilo. Also 6 "echte" Kilo sind weg, das heißt, es sind vorher so 1,5 bis 2 Kilo mehr. Aber die sind wieder da, wenn sich der Magen- Darmtrakt wieder füllt und der Wasserhaushalt des Körpers ausgeglichen ist. Als "echt" bezeichne ich die Kilo, die auch am dritten Tag nach dem Fasten noch fehlen. Also 3 Tage schon wieder leicht bis normal gegessen wurde.
Das mit der Gemüsebrühe war mir zu aufwendig. In dieser Zeit will ich nichts mit Essen zu tun haben, deshalb habe ich, schon von Anfang an, diese Brühe durch ein Glas Fruchtsaft ersetzt.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. März 2021)

immer noch Strohwitwer habe ich mir heute mal etwas gekocht, dass es in Anwesenheit meiner Liebsten niemals geben würde.

Kartoffelstampf mit gebratenen Hühnerherzen und Röstzwiebeln.
Das darf meine Liebst aber nicht wissen, die würde glatt die Bratpfanne entsorgen und die komplette Küche desinfizieren.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. März 2021)

ich weiß nicht, was sie hat, gebratene Hühnerherzen sind super lecker


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2021)

Auf jede Fall!
Ich mag die Dinger auch gern.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (23. März 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, was sie hat, gebratene Hühnerherzen sind super lecker


Auf jeden Fall! Ich stehe total auf Leber  Aber wie bei Dir, rennt meine Frau eher weg 
Wir hatten mal ein Haus in Rehau, Oberfranken. Immer montags war Schlachttag im Nachbarort. Dann gab es den Schlachtteller mit Innereien, gebackenem Blut und Sauerkraut. Oder Gschling: Leber, Innerein vom Schwein und Lunge. LECKER!


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. März 2021)

400 Gramm fertig geputzt beim Syrer super frisch für 95 Cent.
Da bleibt noch ordentlich was übrig für eine gut Flasche Wein


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. März 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall! Ich stehe total auf Leber  Aber wie bei Dir, rennt meine Frau eher weg
> Wir hatten mal ein Haus in Rehau, Oberfranken. Immer montags war Schlachttag im Nachbarort. Dann gab es den Schlachtteller mit Innereien, gebackenem Blut und Sauerkraut. Oder Gschling: Leber, Innerein vom Schwein und Lunge. LECKER!



Das ist auch ein Highlight.
Es muss nicht immer gleich Steak oder Lammkrone sein.
man kann aus so einfachen Dingen super köstliche Sachen zubereiten.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (23. März 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das ist auch ein Highlight.
> Es muss nicht immer gleich Steak oder Lammkrone sein.
> man kann aus so einfachen Dingen super köstliche Sachen zubereiten.


Das stimmt! Zudem ist es auch schön, wenn alles verwertet wird, das schmeckt


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. März 2021)

Bezüglich Lamm,
wenn ihr in eurer Nähe einen orientalischen Supermarkt habt, geht da mal hin.
Die kennen sich mit Lammfleisch aus. Super Qualität zu unverschämt günstigen Preisen


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. März 2021)

Das erste was für mich war ---bei Mama 
aufen Sonntag vor über 50. Jahren 

Es wurde ein Hähnchen gebacken und ich durfte den Hals,Leber und Herz haben.
Wollte keiner,


----------



## Elmar Elfers (23. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Es wurde ein Hähnchen gebacken und ich durfte den Hals,Leber und Herz haben.
> Wollte keiner,


Apropos wollte keiner: Ich habe früher auf Klassenfahrt immer Brote mit Blutwurst oder Sülze mitgenommen. Die wollte auch keiner und ich musste nichts abgeben


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. März 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Apropos wollte keiner: Ich habe früher auf Klassenfahrt immer Brote mit Blutwurst oder Sülze mitgenommen. Die wollte auch keiner und ich musste nichts abgeben


Du hast ein galück----ich war nicht mit.
Aber ich hätte auch mit dir die Zigarette in der Raucher-Ecke geteilt;-)


----------



## Kochtopf (23. März 2021)

Noch vom vorherigen Sonntag nach dem Trip mit Jason  - Karpfennuggets im Backteig, frittiertes Gemüse (wegen der Gesundheit) - so ein früh im Jahr gefangener Karpfen schmeckt wunderbar und mooselt 0, sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## Blueser (27. März 2021)

Hähnchenpfanne:


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Das erste was für mich war ---bei Mama
> aufen Sonntag vor über 50. Jahren
> 
> Es wurde ein Hähnchen gebacken und ich durfte den Hals,Leber und Herz haben.
> Wollte keiner,


Ich war beim Bund in der Küche.Da haben wir gegrillte Hähnchen gemacht, da habe ich mir mindestens 30-40
knusprige Hühnerärsche, von den Gockeln abgerissen und weg gehauen.
Ergebnis war,................total den Magen verdreht. (Da schmeckte noch nicht mal mehr der Billig - Rum ,.....den wir uns da immer,
in die Birne gehauen haben. )


----------



## Jan_Cux (27. März 2021)

Das beste am Hühnchen ist die knusprige Haut.. den Rest bekommt der Hund...


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. März 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Das beste am Hühnchen ist die knusprige Haut.. den Rest bekommt der Hund...


Besonders, ..............der knusprige Hühnerarsch.


----------



## Minimax (28. März 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Das beste am Hühnchen ist die knusprige Haut.. den Rest bekommt der Hund...


...oder das Gesinde, je nachdem wer schneller ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. März 2021)

Salzkartoffeln, Kohlrabigemüse und Kotelett...


----------



## Jason (28. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Salzkartoffeln, Kohlrabigemüse und Kotelett...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369844


Jetzt schon Mittagessen? Ich hab gerade gefrühstückt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. März 2021)

Ja sicher. Ist dreiviertel zwölf.


----------



## Jason (28. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja sicher. Ist dreiviertel zwölf.


Diese Zeitumstellung. Ätzend. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. März 2021)

Heute mal wieder Lammkottlett , mit mediteranem Ofengemüse und Esskastanien,
dazu ein Glas Rotwein.


----------



## Skott (28. März 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder Lammkottlett , mit mediteranem Ofengemüse und Esskastanien,
> dazu ein Glas Rotwein.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369864
> ...


Das sieht lecker aus Christian!  
Bist du kein Strohwitwer mehr, musst du wieder teilen?


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. März 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Das sieht lecker aus Christian!
> Bist du kein Strohwitwer mehr, musst du wieder teilen?


lach, ja ja, aber ich koche und teile gerne.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. März 2021)

Ich hatte leider keine Preiselbeeren.


----------



## Jan_Cux (29. März 2021)

Dafür aber leckere Röstaromen!


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. März 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Dafür aber leckere Röstaromen!


Das war die Retourkutsche  
aufen Bild kommen die aber echt dunkel rüber.


----------



## Jan_Cux (29. März 2021)

Ich weiß, ging mir auch so


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (30. März 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 369957
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369958
> ...



......aber Speck !!
Man sieht das lecker aus


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. März 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> ......aber Speck !!
> Man sieht das lecker aus


Heute auch nochmal Resteessen aber mit Preiselbeeren


----------



## Elmar Elfers (30. März 2021)

Bei Kumpel verköstigt. Selbst gebackenes Sauerteigbrot, Rote Bete, Ziegenkäse und selbst gemachtes Pesto. Mit Blick auf die Seeve.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (30. März 2021)

Jetzt folgt Pizza....


----------



## Skott (30. März 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 370003
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wohnt der Kumpel direkt am Ufer der Seeve...?


----------



## Lajos1 (31. März 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 370012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo,

Deine Bilder muss ich meinem Sohn zeigen. Der verarscht mich ja schon, wenn ich in 6 Stunden beim Angeln zweimal etwas esse. Da heißt es dann, dass ich gar nicht zum Angeln gehe sondern zum Vespern und halt nur eine Angel dabei habe.

Guten Appetit

Lajos


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. April 2021)

da kommt gleich Spaghetti Bolognese drauf.


----------



## DenizJP (1. April 2021)

Der erste japanische Grillaal in 2021 ^^


----------



## Elmar Elfers (1. April 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Wohnt der Kumpel direkt am Ufer der Seeve...?


Ja, ein Träumchen  Mit Meerforellenspot direkt davor. Es ist so schön da...


----------



## Jason (2. April 2021)

Wir haben heute bei 7 Grad angegrillt. 





Gruß Jason


----------



## Blueser (2. April 2021)

Wird bei uns morgen gemacht ...


----------



## el.Lucio (2. April 2021)

Forelle griechisch.


----------



## Jason (2. April 2021)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Forelle griechisch.
> Anhang anzeigen 370486


Sehr mediterran. Sieht lecker aus. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## el.Lucio (2. April 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Sehr mediterran. Sieht lecker aus.
> 
> Gruß Jason


War es auch. Vor allem mal was anderes. Hab ich von Mikesbigtrout. Der hat echt gute Rezepte bei YouTube.


----------



## Jan_Cux (2. April 2021)

Ist ja schon ne Weile her... 
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
heute mal wieder eine Lasagne


----------



## Jason (2. April 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ist ja schon ne Weile her... h


Also schon gegessen und verdaut . Aber sehr gut zubereitet.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jan_Cux (2. April 2021)

Ne heute Frisch gemacht, ist auch noch drinnen...   Alte Bilder von Gerichten gibts hier nicht.  Aber das war bestimmt schon die 3. oder 5. Lasagne die ich hier frisch zubereitet vorgestellt habe.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (3. April 2021)

Bei uns am Karfreitag mal einen ganz einfachen aber sehr leckeren Hackfleisch-Schafskäse-Auflauf.
Mein Frauchen hat mich damit sehr verwöhnt   






Schöne Ostern Euch allen und bleibt gesund und hungrig


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. April 2021)

Bei mir gab es geräuchertes ...
Bin aber noch am üben...


----------



## ralle (4. April 2021)

Vorgestern gab es (selbstgefangen) Heilbutt mit frischen Bärlauch - und der Rest wurde gestern geräuchert.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. April 2021)

ralle  

wann-wo-wie


----------



## ralle (4. April 2021)

Das ist leider schon 09/2019 gewesen. Aber gut vakuumiert und bei - 28° gelagert - das paßt schon.

siehe : Hier nachzulesen


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. April 2021)

Danke fürs einstellen noch mal--
versweet mir den trüben Oster Sonntag


----------



## ralle (4. April 2021)

Heute gabs ein Entchen!


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. April 2021)

hab gerade Frühstück durch.


----------



## Blueser (4. April 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Heute gabs ein Entchen!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 370617
> Anhang anzeigen 370618


Kleiner hätten die Klöße aber nicht sein dürfen ...


----------



## Esox 1960 (4. April 2021)

Lammkeule, mit Rotkohl, leckerer Soße und Klößchen.
Na gut,ein Kinderteller ist das nicht, aber dafür bin ich Knobi -mäßig
heute,.......ganz vorne mit dabei.


----------



## ralle (4. April 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Kleiner hätten die Klöße aber nicht sein dürfen ...


Für mich sind die schon groß !!  Ehrlich - Kartoffeln/Klösse kann sein - muß aber nicht !!


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (4. April 2021)

...Kartoffeln müssen, Klösse können, Baguette darf mal, Reis muss nicht und Brot gehört zum Bäcker...............
Und dann hab ich ja noch eine liebe Frau !
Also, es gibt Ausnahmen, da bin ich also auch solidarisch 
Aber all die Leckereien gehen natürlich auch solo


----------



## Blueser (5. April 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Für mich sind die schon groß !!  Ehrlich - Kartoffeln/Klösse kann sein - muß aber nicht !!


Für mich als Thüringer sind Kartoffelklöße ein Grundnahrungsmittel, ähnlich dem Bier für die Bayern  . Wobei Bier bei uns auch einen gewissen Status hat ...


----------



## Kizzo40 (5. April 2021)

PMoin Leute hat jemand ein Rezept für Karpfenfilet knusprig sollte es sein. Habe mal was von Schröpfen gelesen. Bin eigentlich kein Fan von Karpfen da ich jetzt aber einen habe und mein letzter " Genuss " sehr lange her ist, muss ich's mal versuchen. Im voraus schon mal Danke


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. April 2021)

Kizzo40 schrieb:


> PMoin Leute hat jemand ein Rezept für Karpfenfilet knusprig sollte es sein. Habe mal was von Schröpfen gelesen. Bin eigentlich kein Fan von Karpfen da ich jetzt aber einen habe und mein letzter " Genuss " sehr lange her ist, muss ich's mal versuchen. Im voraus schon mal Danke


Moin Kizzo,
ich leider nicht aber geräuchert war der Karpfen sehr lecker


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. April 2021)

Moin Jungs,
heute auch mal wieder lecker essen---

Krustenbraten mit Rotkohl


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. April 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Und dann hab ich ja noch eine liebe Frau !
> Also, es gibt Ausnahmen, da bin ich also auch solidarisch


wo genau wohnt sie ?


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. April 2021)

ohne worte,
nur einfach lecker


----------



## Blueser (6. April 2021)

Krustenbraten steht jetzt auch auf meiner Agenda, allerdings werde ich den mal im Dutch Oven probieren.


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. April 2021)

Lege nur die schwarte in salzwasser ein 
so 2cm der ganze braten
6-12 std
du hörst die krust ploppen bis zum wohnzimmer


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> du hörst die krust ploppen bis zum wohnzimmer



Meinste? Der dutch steht doch bestimmt draußen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Meinste? Der dutch steht doch bestimmt draußen.


das macht nix  

der wird auch lecker.

würde aber den weber-kugel vorziehen.


----------



## Jason (6. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Lege nur die schwarte in salzwasser ein
> so 2cm der ganze braten
> 6-12 std
> du hörst die krust ploppen bis zum wohnzimmer


Du bist ja ein kleiner Paul Bocuse. So ein Sternchen hast du dir schon verdient. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. April 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein kleiner Paul Bocuse. So ein Sternchen hast du dir schon verdient.
> 
> Gruß Jason


o manoman wo soll das noch hin?

Von Herrn Mini als Sir und jetzt noch ein Stern.

ICH HABE EIN DANKE
ich fahr morgen mal angeln.


----------



## Jason (6. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ich fahr morgen mal angeln.


Hab ich gehört. Dann mal viel Glück, mein Bester. Hol ein paar Punkte für die OCC. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (6. April 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Hab ich gehört. Dann mal viel Glück, mein Bester. Hol ein paar Punkte für die OCC.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Aber gestochene scharfe Fotos. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. April 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Hab ich gehört. Dann mal viel Glück, mein Bester. Hol ein paar Punkte für die OCC.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Hey Jason,
mal gucken Morgen ich sehe da schwarz.
hätte gerne den Webergrill mit für die Jungs auch zum Händewärmen.


----------



## Jason (6. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hey Jason,
> mal gucken Morgen ich sehe da schwarz.
> hätte gerne den Webergrill mit für die Jungs auch zum Händewärmen.


Ja, soll Schietwetter geben. Ich geh morgen malochen und dann zum Arzttermin. Habs immer schön warm. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. April 2021)

Heute Rinderfilet Rückwärts gezogen. Abschluss auf der Sizzle


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. April 2021)

Blueser  Mach den Krustenbraten im Dutch mit Schwarzbier Soße. Ein absoluter Traum. Kruste in Salz wässern ist ein guter Tipp vom Sterne Gourmet nobbi1962. Ansonsten geht auch der Pinsel oder der Zerstäuber immer gut.


----------



## ralle (10. April 2021)

Kalbsschnitzel mit Kartoffelsalat zum Abendbrot.
Ein Stück fehlt schon  konnte nicht abwarten !!


----------



## Blueser (10. April 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Blueser  Mach den Krustenbraten im Dutch mit Schwarzbier Soße. Ein absoluter Traum. Kruste in Salz wässern ist ein guter Tipp vom Sterne Gourmet nobbi1962. Ansonsten geht auch der Pinsel oder der Zerstäuber immer gut.


Yep, genau das hatte ich vor. Danke für die Bestätigung!   
Warte noch auf schöneres Wetter, wohnen noch im Winterquartier ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. April 2021)

Einfach nur Bauernfrühstück


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. April 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Kalbsschnitzel mit Kartoffelsalat zum Abendbrot.
> Ein Stück fehlt schon  konnte nicht abwarten !!
> Anhang anzeigen 371115


Zum Glück hast Du ja noch ein zweites Stück auf dem Teller


----------



## Jason (10. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Einfach nur Bauernfrühstück
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371116


Paul Bocuse hat wieder zugeschlagen. Auch das einfache kann lecker sein.

Gruß Jason


----------



## ralle (10. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Einfach nur Bauernfrühstück
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371116


Auch das muß gekonnt sein !!


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. April 2021)

2 Tage sind die Schmerzen zu ertragen,
da musste ich einfach mal wenigstens kochen, wenn ich schon nicht angeln kann.

Es gab Curryreis mit Huhn


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. April 2021)

ich hatte ja nix eingekauft fürs wochenende ,
war aber mal wieder alles für Chili con Carne da.






bevor der Sommer kommt für morgen Weißkohleintopf


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (12. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> bevor der Sommer kommt für morgen Weißkohleintopf



Bei uns morgen Wirsingkohleintopf   

.....und dann kann der Sommer kommen !


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. April 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Bei uns morgen Wirsingkohleintopf
> 
> .....und dann kann der Sommer kommen !


Hab alles da  der Weißkohl hat 2kg----90Cent






12Uhr 45  bei uns gerade Schneeregen.


----------



## Blueser (12. April 2021)

Dann passt das doch. Also rann an den Speck ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. April 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Dann passt das doch. Also rann an den Speck ...


Erst einmal die Schwarte auslassen


----------



## ralle (12. April 2021)

Rinderbraten mit Klößen (gestern Mittag)


----------



## Skott (12. April 2021)

ralle , du bist ja ein Gourmet!

Das sieht echt legger aus! Was ist das für ein Salat? Kannst du mal ein Rezept raus rücken, mit Dressing bitte???

Wir hatten gestern auch Rinderbraten (Burgunderbraten) vom irischen falschen Filet, war auch klasse, habe aber das Foto vergessen...


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. April 2021)

sieht immer edel aus bei ralle  mit blumen.

meins im topf von oma


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (12. April 2021)

Und das war heute Mittag mein Wirsing-Eintopf ...... lecker !





jetzt aber Schluss mit dem winterlichen Wetter !!!
Hab Bock auf DO und Grill im Frühling...........


----------



## Blueser (13. April 2021)

Sieht sehr gut aus, nur sehe ich da keinen Kümmel. Der soll wohl gut gegen Außerirdische sein, hatte ich mal in einem Film gesehen ...


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (13. April 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus, nur sehe ich da keinen Kümmel. Der soll wohl gut gegen Außerirdische sein, hatte ich mal in einem Film gesehen ...



Doch, Kümmel gehört rein und war auch drin, im Beutel mitgekocht und dann entnommen.
Frauchen mag nicht so gerne drauf beißen ....
Das mit den Außerirdischen weiß ich nicht so genau, auf jeden Fall ist er gut für meine Verdauung


----------



## Blueser (13. April 2021)




----------



## Blueser (13. April 2021)

Hatten wir lange nicht mehr  : Schnittbohnensuppe mit Kassler Rippchen...


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. April 2021)

Willkommen im Club
Jedes Böhnchen gibt ein Tönchen;-))


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. April 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Salat?



sieht man doch,
Gänseblümchensalat


----------



## Esox 1960 (13. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club
> Jedes Böhnchen gibt ein Tönchen;-))


........das hört ,sogar das Söhnchen.
  Die Mutti hat es auch gehört, Papa aber etwas anderes schwört.


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. April 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> ........das hört ,sogar das Söhnchen.


. Das sagt Söhnchen: Gitarrensound aus dem Bauch. Mama, ich mag nochmal die E-Gitarre hören


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> . Das sagt Söhnchen: Gitarrensound aus dem Bauch. Mama, ich mag nochmal die E-Gitarre hören


oder lieber den tiefen Bass


----------



## ralle (13. April 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> ralle , du bist ja ein Gourmet!
> 
> Das sieht echt legger aus! Was ist das für ein Salat? Kannst du mal ein Rezept raus rücken, mit Dressing bitte???
> 
> Wir hatten gestern auch Rinderbraten (Burgunderbraten) vom irischen falschen Filet, war auch klasse, habe aber das Foto vergessen...


Eisbergsalat und Chinakohl dazu verschiedene Kräuter - dann einfach ein Dressing aus Schmand-Ölivenöl-Zitrone-Pfeffer/Salz

Die Deko wird natürlich mitgegessen !!


Im Norwegenurlaub macht meine Frau immer ein Wildkräutersalat was die Natur hergibt - der sieht natürlich Spitze aus - und schmeckt auch so !!


----------



## Skott (13. April 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Eisbergsalat und Chinakohl dazu verschiedene Kräuter - dann einfach ein Dressing aus Schmand-Ölivenöl-Zitrone-Pfeffer/Salz
> 
> Die Deko wird natürlich mitgegessen !!
> 
> ...


Lieben Dank ralle , das hört sich sehr gut an und wird "nachgekocht"...


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. April 2021)

Heute Surf &Turf aus Lammfilet, Meeresfrüchten in Knoblauchöl auf in Ölivenöl geröstetem Graubrot


----------



## Blueser (13. April 2021)

Da fehlt noch was Grünes, fürs Auge ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. April 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Da fehlt noch was Grünes, fürs Auge ...


Petersilie hätte geschmacklich nicht gepasst und was Anderes war nicht im Haus


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. April 2021)

Zweiter Tag
mal die Außerirdischen rufen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Heute Surf &Turf aus Lammfilet, Meeresfrüchten in Knoblauchöl auf in Ölivenöl geröstetem Graubrot
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371291


Wo kauft ihr am liebsten ein?

lecker


----------



## Jan_Cux (13. April 2021)

Famila


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. April 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Famila


wir haben ja den Fischladen mit dran.


----------



## Jan_Cux (13. April 2021)

Ja und der ist gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (13. April 2021)

Heute mal wieder Fisch, ist ja schließlich ein Angler-Forum !!







Dorschfilet , leider nicht selbst gefangen, aber aus norwegischen Gewässern !!


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (14. April 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


>



Na ja, sag ich doch


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (14. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Wo kauft ihr am liebsten ein?
> 
> lecker



Kaufland ums Eck, Fleischtheke, Fischtheke, Käse- und Delikatessen-Theke mit super Auswahl und immer frisch


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Wo kauft ihr am liebsten ein?
> 
> lecker


Das Lammfleisch beim Syrer in unserer Strasse, sonst gern im Globus


----------



## Esox 1960 (14. April 2021)

Ein Töpfchen Chili con carne.
Der Tag ist gerettet.......................


----------



## anglerin1992 (16. April 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Kaufland ums Eck, Fleischtheke, Fischtheke, Käse- und Delikatessen-Theke mit super Auswahl und immer frisch


Kaufland finde ich auch sehr gut. Der Laden ist super sortiert und hat eine große Auswahl. Allerdings bin ich auch ein Fan davon mal auf dem nächst gelegenen Hofladen vorbeizuschauen. Das Fleisch und die Eier schmecken vom Bauern irgendwie anders. Sieht das noch jemand so oder bilde ich mir den besseren Geschmack im Vergleich zum Supermarkt nur ein?


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. April 2021)

anglerin1992 schrieb:


> Das Fleisch und* die Eier schmecken vom Bauern irgendwie anders*.




Keine Ahnung. Ich esse nur Hühnereier.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. April 2021)

Mal im Ernst.
Der Geschmack und die Farbe der Hühnereier wird durch das Futter beeinflusst.
Da gibt es auf jeden Fall Unterschiede.


----------



## Kauli11 (16. April 2021)

anglerin1992 schrieb:


> Das Fleisch und die Eier schmecken vom Bauern irgendwie anders.


Die Eier vom Bauern sind die besten.


----------



## Esox 1960 (16. April 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Die Eier vom Bauern sind die besten.


Ja,da brauchst du nur seine Frau fragen........................


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. April 2021)

Freunde von mir halten Hühner, es ist ein Unterschied zu schmecken.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (16. April 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Ja,da brauchst du nur seine Frau fragen........................



Na ja, für diese Aussage muss sie ja den Unterschied kennen.......
...........das macht dann den Bauern erstmal nachdenklich , ........dann stinksauer !!


----------



## Jan_Cux (17. April 2021)

Die Gefahr bei privat gehaltenen Hühnern und dem Verzehr der Eier.... Ich hatte auch schon mal nen Kücken im gekochtem Frühstücksei... Das ist denn nicht so lecker...


----------



## Jan_Cux (17. April 2021)

Privat nen Jagdschein zu erwerben würde ich auch gerne machen, die Kosten für das grüne Abitur würde ich noch stemmen können, aber ne Jagd pachten.... das steht in keinem Verhältniss. Da kann ich im Bio Markt oder beim Hofbauern auch gleich ein Lebenslanges Abo schließen und komm günstiger weg.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (17. April 2021)

anglerin1992 schrieb:


> Kaufland finde ich auch sehr gut. Der Laden ist super sortiert und hat eine große Auswahl. Allerdings bin ich auch ein Fan davon mal auf dem nächst gelegenen Hofladen vorbeizuschauen. Das Fleisch und die Eier schmecken vom Bauern irgendwie anders. Sieht das noch jemand so oder bilde ich mir den besseren Geschmack im Vergleich zum Supermarkt nur ein?



Bei all dem Spaß hier gerade...

Ja natürlich nutze ich alle gebotenen Möglichkeiten mal beim Erzeuger direkt einzukaufen.
Für mich gibt es hier im näheren Umfeld genügend Möglichkeiten, ob Hofladen, Bauernmarkt oder saisonal ganz einfach vom Erzeuger am dörflichen Straßenrand .
Auf jeden Fall gibt es geschmackliche Unterschiede ! Aber ohne einen gut sortierten Supermarkt kommt man auch nicht so gut klar.
Die Auswahl und das Verhältnis muss jeder für sich prüfen.

Übrigens :  Herzlich willkommen hier bei uns, wünsch Dir viel Spaß


----------



## Schraetzer (17. April 2021)

gestern gabˋs zur neuen Saison gleich drei Mid-40er Forellen. Lecker.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. April 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Bei all dem Spaß hier gerade...
> 
> Ja natürlich nutze ich alle gebotenen Möglichkeiten mal beim Erzeuger direkt einzukaufen.
> Für mich gibt es hier im näheren Umfeld genügend Möglichkeiten, ob Hofladen, Bauernmarkt oder saisonal ganz einfach vom Erzeuger am dörflichen Straßenrand .
> ...


Ja,
anglerin1992​


----------



## Kauli11 (17. April 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> . Ich hatte auch schon mal nen Kücken im gekochtem Frühstücksei... Das ist denn nicht so lecker...


Sättigt aber besser.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. April 2021)

Heute rosa gebratene Entenbrust an geröstetem Chickoree mit Kürbiskernöl


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. April 2021)

Grobe Bratwurst


----------



## ralle (18. April 2021)

Zum Kaffee Schwarzwälder Kirsch


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. April 2021)

Bei so einer Torte stellt sich mir die Frage, schon mal was von Sadismus gehört. Man sieht die gut aus.


----------



## ralle (18. April 2021)

Da bin ich auch ganz froh, das meine Frau Garten/Kochen/Backen usw.  als Ihr Ausgleich zur Arbeit nimmt.  Und ehrlich - ich wundere mich fast immer, wie schnell sie ne Torte oder Kuchen hinzaubert.  Sie sagt das Entspannt !!!

Und mehr & größere Fische fängt Sie auch noch.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. April 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch ganz froh, das meine Frau Garten/Kochen/Backen usw.  als Ihr Ausgleich zur Arbeit nimmt.  Und ehrlich - ich wundere mich fast immer, wie schnell sie ne Torte oder Kuchen hinzaubert.  Sie sagt das Entspannt !!!
> 
> Und mehr & größere Fische fängt Sie auch noch.


----------



## Jason (18. April 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch ganz froh, das meine Frau Garten/Kochen/Backen usw.  als Ihr Ausgleich zur Arbeit nimmt.  Und ehrlich - ich wundere mich fast immer, wie schnell sie ne Torte oder Kuchen hinzaubert.  Sie sagt das Entspannt !!!
> 
> Und mehr & größere Fische fängt Sie auch noch.


Du hast eine gute Frau. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## ralle (18. April 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Du hast eine gute Frau.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das stimmt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. April 2021)

ralle,
lass Sie mitlesen und du hast ein punkt wieder


----------



## Jason (18. April 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch ganz froh, das meine Frau Garten/Kochen/Backen usw.  als Ihr Ausgleich zur Arbeit nimmt.  Und ehrlich - ich wundere mich fast immer, wie schnell sie ne Torte oder Kuchen hinzaubert.  Sie sagt das Entspannt !!!
> 
> Und mehr & größere Fische fängt Sie auch noch.


Du hast eine gute Frau.

Gruß Jason


nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ralle,
> lass Sie mitlesen und du hast ein punkt wieder


Das nennt man "einschleimen". 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (19. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Heute rosa gebratene Entenbrust an geröstetem Chickoree mit Kürbiskernöl
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371632
> ...



Das sieht ja mega aus !!
Hat so ein leichtes Grillmuster !?????
War auch der Chickoree auf dem Grill oder im Öl in der Pfanne ????
Will ich nachmachen


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. April 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Das sieht ja mega aus !!
> Hat so ein leichtes Grillmuster !?????
> War auch der Chickoree auf dem Grill oder im Öl in der Pfanne ????
> Will ich nachmachen


Das Muster kommt daher, weil die Haut vorm anbraten etsprechend eingeschnitten wurde.
Ganz normale Bratpfanne, Chickoree auch


----------



## heinzi (19. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Heute rosa gebratene Entenbrust an geröstetem Chickoree mit Kürbiskernöl
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371632
> ...


Das ist aber sehr low carb. Sieht auch sehr lecker aus.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. April 2021)

heinzi schrieb:


> Das ist aber sehr low carb


stimmt, ich wollte statt Kartoffeln lieber etwas mehr von der Entenbrust


----------



## sprogoe (19. April 2021)

Auch sehr lecker:

vor der Garung, nach der Garung


----------



## sprogoe (19. April 2021)

Rezept bitte hier schauen:


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. April 2021)

sprogoe ,
das ist ne sehr leckere Angelegenheit


----------



## sprogoe (19. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> sprogoe ,
> das ist ne sehr leckere Angelegenheit


Allerdings habe ich die Zutaten etwas verändert, die Hackbällchen aus gemischtem Hack (bin ja kein Moslem) und "nur" 3 Knoblauchzehen, aber dicke, für den Boden 5 dicke Kartoffeln (man will sich ja wenigstens satt essen).


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. April 2021)

sprogoe schrieb:


> die Hackbällchen aus gemischtem Hack (bin ja kein Moslem)


ich nehme halb Rind, halb Lamm und opfere eine Kerze für die Katolikerkirche.
Gegen den Teufel mind 6 Knoblauchzehen


----------



## Esox 1960 (19. April 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Grobe Bratwurst
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371649


A, B......C.  !!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. April 2021)

Sauerkraut Cidre


----------



## Esox 1960 (20. April 2021)

Lange nicht mehr gegessen.
Kohlrouladen ,Kartoffeln,......lecker.


----------



## Minimax (20. April 2021)

Liebe Schlemmerboardies,
Rechtzeitig zur abendlichen Heisshungerattacke und fröhlichem Cooleratorplündern serviere ich Euch einen einen kleinen kalten Snack als Inspiration:





Schuld daran ist natürlich Hering 58 , der alte Anstifter:


Hering 58 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 371839


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. April 2021)

Respekt, wo hast du die denn so fix aufgetrieben?


----------



## Minimax (20. April 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Respekt, wo hast du die denn so fix aufgetrieben?


Ich hab heut gegen Abend das Propaganda-Krabbenpul-Poster vom Hering gesehen und bin vor Krabbensehnsucht zum TIer geworden. Da bin ich ca 21h zum Kaufmannsladen geeilt und habe eine Packung gekauft, dazu Roggen(!)brötchen und Salat.
Heute gibts die leckeren, frischen Krabben in jedem Popelsupermarkt bereits gepult. In meiner Kindheit war das noch was ganz besonderes, gab es nur in Norddeutschland in Küstennähe, und eben nur als Granat. Wir haben die dann immer gleich beim Pulen vernascht, manchmal waren kleine Krebse oder Seepferdchen drin. das fand ich immer toll. Ansonsten nur irgendwelche wässrigen, versalzenen Shrimps aus der Dose.
Schätze die Krabben auf meinem Brötchen sind zum Pulen nach Nordafrika und wieder zurück geflogen, und wurden nicht von dem SEebären auf dem Poster gepult. Schon irgendwie pervers, aber ich kann nicht wiederstehen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. April 2021)

Mit Sicherheit nicht, aber durch unsere Kolonien in Nordafrika, haben die Damen in Marokko genug Gene gesammelt um Krabben pulen zu können... Warum sollte man sie sonst dahin schicken.... 

Ich hätte morgen einen Termin in Husum gehabt, der wurde heute abgesagt.... Ich hatte mich schon so auf Granat frisch vom Kutter gefreut...


----------



## Blueser (21. April 2021)

Um bestimmte Dinge beneide ich die Nordlichter ...


----------



## zandertex (21. April 2021)

Das gabs Gestern.Hähnchenuterkeulen,Spitzkohl-Tomatengemüse und Kartoffelpüree.


----------



## silverfish (23. April 2021)

*Wofür man eine Paellapfanne alles missbrauchen kann.*


----------



## ralle (25. April 2021)

Gestern gabs Scholle und Pollack - heute Lende !


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. April 2021)

ralle , lasst es euch schmecken.
sieht klasse aus


----------



## Elmar Elfers (25. April 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Gestern gabs Scholle und Pollack - heute Lende !
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 372281
> Anhang anzeigen 372282


Bei uns werden Rotzunge und Schollenin die Pfanne wandern


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. April 2021)

Hänschebähnsche uff Mittelmeerjemies 
unn Kraita sinn ah drinn


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (26. April 2021)

Putenbrustfilet - Medaillons im Speckmantel mit Spargel und Sauce Hollandaise






Gruß aus Berlin
Eine schöne Woche Euch allen


----------



## Minimax (26. April 2021)

Ich bin mal so dreist..
hab garnic gekocht, aber mir kurz vor zehn ne leckere *Iskembe*, doppelte Portion bestellt. 15min waren die Jungs da,
schön mit Fladenbrot und Zitrone/Chili, wie sichs schickt. Und dazu moch irgend eine Rote Chili/Kräuter/Öl Sache, keine Ahnung was das ist, aber sehr lecker. Schmatz!


----------



## ralle (26. April 2021)

sieht lecker aus !!


----------



## Jan_Cux (26. April 2021)

Kuttel Suppe  

Man muß manchmal einfach mal probieren... Schmeckt. (Mir jedenfalls). Manchmal ist es auch besser es vorher nicht zu wissen. Ich habe bei einem Albanischem Freund mal Schafskopf Suppe gegessen, mit Nachschlag. Hätte ich es damals vorher gewußt, hätte ich nur die Sucuck und Rührei gegessen. War aber lecker...


----------



## ralle (26. April 2021)

Das würde ich nachts um 3 Uhr essen.  Bei uns gabs früher zum Kirmesmontag immer ne Suppe aus Bansen und Kuheuter usw. (Kutteln) - eben Saures -- und wir sind auch groß und stark geworden -- oder eben deswegen


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. April 2021)

Einfach,.....schnell und lecker.
Knusprig gebratener Leberkäse auf Toastbrot,
Spiegeleier und ein wenig Gedöns.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (27. April 2021)

Was Gesundes bei Timo.Keibel Mehr dazu im
kommenden Heft und auf AB TV


----------



## ralle (27. April 2021)

Bin gespannt !!


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. April 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 372505
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das sieh ja schon seehr gesund aus


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. April 2021)

Heute mal,einen halben Gockel,mit karamellisiertem
Zwiebel/ Paprika-Gemüse,dazu aufgebackene Brötchen,...........lecker.


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. April 2021)

das


Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Heute mal,einen halben Gockel,mit karamellisiertem
> Zwiebel/ Paprika-Gemüse,dazu aufgebackene Brötchen...........lecker.


das sieht sehr gelungen aus.


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. April 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> das
> 
> das sieht sehr gelungen aus.


Danke ,das hat auch wirklich ,sehr lecker geschmeckt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. April 2021)

Kotelett mit Salzkartoffeln und Spargel-Gemüse....


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (1. Mai 2021)

Unser Freitags-Mittag hat sich mal so spontan beim Einkauf ergeben............

Kartoffel-Pü, dazu Schweineleber mit Zwiebel, diesmal ohne Apfel, dafür mit guter Pfeffernote und einen Gurkensalat....
Leider keine Bilder, meine liebe Frau hat mich verwöhnt und ich wollte nur noch essen !! 

Schönes WE Euch allen


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Mai 2021)

Hähnchenflügel , auch Flieten genannt,
frittiert und gewürzt


----------



## Ostseesilber (1. Mai 2021)

Hornhechtfilet als Fischstäbchen mit Panko ausgebacken...


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Mai 2021)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Hornhechtfilet als Fischstäbchen mit Panko ausgebacken...
> Anhang anzeigen 372837
> Anhang anzeigen 372838
> Anhang anzeigen 372839
> Anhang anzeigen 372840


Die Rapsblüte an der Ostsee fängt langsam an
ist 
schon büschen gelb.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (1. Mai 2021)

Buttermilchkuchen mit Kokos-Topping - 
und Sahne


----------



## Kauli11 (1. Mai 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> meine liebe Frau hat mich verwöhnt und ich wollte nur noch essen !!


Hast du beim verwöhnen so einen derben Hunger bekommen?


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (2. Mai 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Hast du beim verwöhnen so einen derben Hunger bekommen?



Jepp, hab alles verspeist, was ich kriegen konnte


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Mai 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Hast du beim verwöhnen so einen derben Hunger bekommen?


der Energieverbrauch kann dabei ganz schön in die Höhe gehen


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Mai 2021)

Lammkottelets mit Ofengemüse


----------



## Skott (2. Mai 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Jepp, hab alles verspeist, was ich kriegen konnte


Du musst ja unersättlich sein...


----------



## Kauli11 (2. Mai 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Lammkottelets mit Ofengemüse


Sieht einfach klasse aus.


----------



## ralle (2. Mai 2021)

Bei uns gab es heute ein schnödes Eisbein !!!


----------



## Blueser (2. Mai 2021)

Die einfachsten Dinge sind meist die Besten  !
U. A. auch Wellfleisch, ne Scheibe frisches Brot und ein leckeres Bier zum Beispiel ...


----------



## ralle (4. Mai 2021)

Zum Abendessen den letzten Grünkohl aus dem Garten mit Kassler.


----------



## Jason (4. Mai 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Zum Abendessen den letzten Grünkohl aus dem Garten mit Kassler.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 373340


Ihr habt aber schöne Teller. Da schmeckt es bestimmt nochmal so gut. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Elmar Elfers (4. Mai 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Zum Abendessen den letzten Grünkohl aus dem Garten mit Kassler.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 373340


Hier ist heute auch Grünkohlwetter ... Schon mal Bremer oder Oldenburger Pinkel dazu probiert?


----------



## ralle (4. Mai 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Hier ist heute auch Grünkohlwetter ... Schon mal Bremer oder Oldenburger Pinkel dazu probiert?


Würde ich gerne - bekommt man hier aber nicht.  Da musst Du mir ein Fresspaket schicken


----------



## Elmar Elfers (4. Mai 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Würde ich gerne - bekommt man hier aber nicht.  Da musst Du mir ein Fresspaket schicken


Abgemacht! Zur nächsten Kohlzeit kommt mein Futtern-wie-bei-meiner-Muttern (ok, Wortspiel passt nicht ganz) Kohlrezept  Das Internet vergisst nichts. Falls ich, bitte kurze Erinnerung


----------



## ralle (4. Mai 2021)




----------



## Jan_Cux (4. Mai 2021)

Gibt es keinen Edeka bei euch? 

Ammerländer Pinkel

Bremer Pinkel 

Ansonsten im Internet...


----------



## ralle (4. Mai 2021)

Edeka gibt es - gehe ich aber selten hin. Muß ich wohl mal wieder machen !!


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. Mai 2021)

Bei unserem Edeka bekomme ich auch original Thüringer Bratwurst, jedenfalls in der Grillsaison. Denn wirst du da zur Kohlzeit auch Pinkel finden.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (5. Mai 2021)

Neben Pinkel kommt da noch eine "Geheimzutat" rein...


----------



## juergent60 (5. Mai 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Bei unserem Edeka bekomme ich auch original Thüringer Bratwurst, jedenfalls in der Grillsaison. Denn wirst du da zur Kohlzeit auch Pinkel finden.


Sagt der Hersteller und dies ist ungefähr so, wie wenn "Bürger" behauptet, seine gefüllten Teigklumpen wären schwäbische Maultaschen ;-)


----------



## Blueser (5. Mai 2021)

Hab mal in Nürnberg "echte Thüringer Bratwurst ®" gegessen. Hätte mal lieber eine Nürnberger verlangt ...


----------



## Blueser (5. Mai 2021)

Gefüllte Paprika in Pfeffersoße:


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. Mai 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Hab mal in Nürnberg "echte Thüringer Bratwurst ®" gegessen. Hätte mal lieber eine Nürnberger verlangt ...


Dann bestelle mal in Köln,einen halben Hahn.........................
Überraschung.......................


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Mai 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Überraschung.......................



Welche denn?
Gibts da keine Hähne?


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. Mai 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Welche denn?
> Gibts da keine Hähne?


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halve_Hahn


----------



## Minimax (5. Mai 2021)

So, es ist Familienmittwoch und der alte Minimax ist heute an der Reihe. Es gibt meinen geheimen Spezial-Wok. Alle Zutaten sind vorbereit und werden gleich nach einem minutiösen und geheimen Ablaufplan in den Wok wandern, zusammen mit speziellen und natürlich geheimen Gewürzen und Saucen.


----------



## Kauli11 (5. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Alle Zutaten sind vorbereit und werden gleich nach einem minutiösen und geheimen Ablaufplan in den Wok wandern, zusammen mit speziellen und natürlich geheimen Gewürzen und Saucen.


Die Zutaten lassen auf ein leckeres Essen schließen.


----------



## Minimax (5. Mai 2021)

Soooo... kann raus. Mal sehen ob der Tisch schon gedeckt ist.


----------



## sprogoe (5. Mai 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Dann bestelle mal in Köln,einen halben Hahn.........................
> Überraschung.......................


Für Kölner nix Überraschung, heißt dort "Halve Hahn" und ist ein halbes Röggelchen (Roggenbrötchen) mit Käse und saurer Gurke drauf.


----------



## Jason (5. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Soooo... kann raus. Mal sehen ob der Tisch schon gedeckt ist.
> Anhang anzeigen 373462


Sieht gut aus. Du hast das helle Fleisch. Ich nehme mal an, es ist Hühnchen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. Mai 2021)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Für Kölner nix Überraschung, heißt dort "Halve Hahn" und ist ein halbes Röggelchen (Roggenbrötchen) mit Käse und saurer Gurke drauf.


Das die Kölner das so kennen,ist mir schon klar,aber wenn man aus Norddeutschland kommt,
guckt man erst mal doch ,etwas dumm aus der Wäsche.


----------



## Blueser (5. Mai 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halve_Hahn


Danke für die Warnung! Gibt es da außer Kölsch noch andere "Spezialitäten", welche man tunlichst meiden soll?


----------



## Fruehling (5. Mai 2021)

Geht nix über ein perfektes Mise en Place, Minimax!


----------



## Minimax (5. Mai 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Du hast das helle Fleisch. Ich nehme mal an, es ist Hühnchen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja, das ist lecker Hühnchen, schon mariniert und angebraten, Ist gut angekommen.



Fruehling schrieb:


> Geht nix über ein perfektes Mise en Place, Minimax!


Als zwanghafter Kontrollfreak _liebe_ ich das Vorbereiten und Bereitstellen der Zutaten. Fast so schön wie Haken oder Angelkleinteile sortieren...


----------



## zandertex (6. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, das ist lecker Hühnchen, schon mariniert und angebraten, Ist gut angekommen.
> 
> 
> Als zwanghafter Kontrollfreak _liebe_ ich das Vorbereiten und Bereitstellen der Zutaten. Fast so schön wie Haken oder Angelkleinteile sortieren...


Mein Ausbilder sagte immerie sollen nicht satt werden,sondern nur überleben..................war Anfang der 80er.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Mai 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Hab mal in Nürnberg "echte Thüringer Bratwurst ®" gegessen. Hätte mal lieber eine Nürnberger verlangt ...


Hallo,

probier das nächst Mal "Fränkische Bratwürste", schmecken mir, zumindest in der Semmel (Brötchen) besser als die "Nürnberger". Dies wusste man offensichtlich vor Jahrzehnten noch, denn die berühmten (?) "Drei in an Weckla" was sich auf drei Nürnberger Bratwürste bezieht gibt es noch gar nicht so lange, ca. seit 30 Jahren. Bis dahin gabs bei uns ausschließlich fränkische Bratwürste in den Semmeln (ein oder zwei Stück).
Auf dem Teller dagegen esse ich die Nürnberg schon ganz gerne, gut ist da das Bratwursthäusle an der Sebalduskirche in der Altstadt, unweit des Hauptmarktes. Kann man 6, 9, oder 12 Stück bestellen. Für einen ordentlichen Hunger von einem ausgewachsenen Mannsbild brauchts schon deren 12 .
Thüringer habe ich meine besten auch in Thüringen gegessen, obwohl es mal bei uns (in Fürth) einen Stand gab, der auch relativ gute hatte. 

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Mai 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Mein Ausbilder sagte immerie sollen nicht satt werden,sondern nur überleben..................war Anfang der 80er.


Hallo,

meiner sagte immer (auf alles bezogen): "Alles was nicht unmittelbar zum Tode führt dient der Abhärtung". War Ende der 1960er.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. Mai 2021)

"Knastpralinen" mit Möhren/Brokkoli Gemüse und Kartoffeln.
Nicht alles ganz weg geputzt, ............war aber trotzdem sehr lecker.


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. Mai 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meiner sagte immer (auf alles bezogen): "Alles was nicht unmittelbar zum Tode führt dient der Abhärtung". War Ende der 1960er.
> 
> ...


Boostedt................1981,
jeden morgen beim antreten,das gleiche Spiel.
Spieß : - Guten morgen Kompanie !!!
Wir Soldaten : - Guten morgen,Herr Hauptfeldwebel !
Spieß : - Machst Maul auf !!!
Und wehe man musste vorher schon lachen,
weil man jeden morgen, schon wusste was da kommt........................


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Mai 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Boostedt................1981,
> Jeden morgen beim antreten,das gleiche Spiel.
> Spieß : Guten morgen Kompanie !!!
> Wir Soldaten : Guten morgen,Herr Hauptfeldwebel !
> ...


Hallo,

ja, schade, dass ich nicht mehr so alle Sprüche weiss, aber ein paar davon: Wenn ich pfeife haben sie waagrecht in der Luft zu liegen! Oder: Ich hau Sie ungespitzt in den Boden rein, dann können Sie sich mit dem Grundwasser rasieren! Oder bei der Haarkontrolle: Wie ein sizilianischer Straßenräuber! (in Bezug auf die Haarlänge) irgendwie schien der Spieß sich mit der Haartracht der Sizilianer auseinanderzusetzen. Oder: Ihr werdet euren Vater und eure Mutter vergessen, aber den Unteroffizier...... werdet ihr nie vergessen! Was auch, auf die zweite Aussage bezogen stimmte. Das war vielleicht ein Schleifer.
Oder etwas subtiler aber auf jeden Fall ernst zu nehmen: So......(Name), fünfzig Mann haben die Feldflasche links, Sie haben sie rechts, dann haben Sie sie wohl richtig, ja? Oder später bei der Stammeinheit, als Gefreiter Ausgang bis zum Wecken, kam ich mal gleichzeitig mit dem Spieß (von der Nächtigung bei einer Freundin kommend) am Kompaniegebäude an, sagte der Hauptfeld zu mir: Ja ja, Sex ist nicht alles mein Junge, das wirst Du schon noch merken, wenn Du erst mal verheiratet bist! Ein echter Philosoph. Die Bedeutung dieser Worte wurde mir erst viele Jahre später klar .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Mikesch (6. Mai 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> "Knastpralinen" mit Möhren/Brokkoli Gemüse und Kartoffeln.
> Nicht alles ganz weg geputzt, ............war aber trotzdem sehr lecker.


Die Hälfte des Gemüse sollte reichen, dafür die doppelte od. dreifache Menge an "Pralinen".


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. Mai 2021)

mikesch schrieb:


> Die Hälfte des Gemüse sollte reichen, dafür die doppelte od. dreifache Menge an "Pralinen".


Kartoffeln,.....,können.
Gemüse,..... darf.
Fleisch,...... muss !!!


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (6. Mai 2021)

Bin wieder da.....
nach nächtlichem Umzug auf die Rettungsstelle und ein paar Tagen Krankenhaus-Kost hab ich mich jetzt wieder mal hier durch-gelesen.
Einfach lecker, was hier so abgeht !    
Und schade, dass die mir medikamentös nichts gegen das Sabbern mit gegeben haben ....

Bis bald, Gruß aus Berlin
Bernd


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. Mai 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Bin wieder da.....
> nach nächtlichem Umzug auf die Rettungsstelle und ein paar Tagen Krankenhaus-Kost hab ich mich jetzt wieder mal hier durch-gelesen.
> Einfach lecker, was hier so abgeht !
> Und schade, dass die mir medikamentös nichts gegen das Sabbern mit gegeben haben ....
> ...


Gute Besserung und alles Gute !


----------



## zandertex (6. Mai 2021)

Das gabs heute.....Putengeschnezeltes mit Pommes.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Mai 2021)

.......


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Mai 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Bin wieder da.....
> nach nächtlichem Umzug auf die Rettungsstelle und ein paar Tagen Krankenhaus-Kost hab ich mich jetzt wieder mal hier durch-gelesen.
> Einfach lecker, was hier so abgeht !
> Und schade, dass die mir medikamentös nichts gegen das Sabbern mit gegeben haben ....
> ...


hoffentlich nicht wirklich Ernstes ,

Gute Besserung wünsche ich Dir


----------



## Hering 58 (7. Mai 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Bin wieder da.....
> nach nächtlichem Umzug auf die Rettungsstelle und ein paar Tagen Krankenhaus-Kost hab ich mich jetzt wieder mal hier durch-gelesen.
> Einfach lecker, was hier so abgeht !
> Und schade, dass die mir medikamentös nichts gegen das Sabbern mit gegeben haben ....
> ...


Gute Besserung und alles Gute


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. Mai 2021)

Bratkartoffeln mit Sülze und ein bisschen Remoulade.
Passt.........................


----------



## Hering 58 (7. Mai 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Bratkartoffeln mit Sülze und ein bisschen Remoulade.
> Passt.........................


Sieht das Lecker aus.


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. Mai 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Sieht das Lecker aus.


War es auch,das gesunde, sind die......... Tomaten.


----------



## Fruehling (7. Mai 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Bratkartoffeln mit Sülze und ein bisschen Remoulade.
> Passt.........................



Vattern sagte früher immer, wenn er solch ein Essen sah: "Das gibt richtig Glanz an die Köttel!"


----------



## Tokka (7. Mai 2021)

Hecht süß/sauer eingelegt. Das war unsere Premiere. Super lecker und die angstmachenden Y-Gräten sind weich wie Butta.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Mai 2021)

Tokka schrieb:


> Hecht süß/sauer eingelegt. Das war unsere Premiere. Super lecker und die angstmachenden Y-Gräten sind weich wie Butta.


klasse !
eine sehr leckere und gute Methode auch für andere Arten, wie Rotaugen z.B.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Mai 2021)

Tokka schrieb:


> Hecht süß/sauer eingelegt. Das war unsere Premiere. Super lecker und die angstmachenden Y-Gräten sind weich wie Butta.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 373616


*Rezept bitte !!!!*

R.S.


----------



## Minimax (7. Mai 2021)

Dubdidubtiduu..
Ein kleiner Freitagabendschabernack für Mrs.Minimax und mich..


----------



## Tokka (7. Mai 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> *Rezept bitte !!!!*





Rheinspezie schrieb:


> R.S.



Sehr gerne! Es ist denkbar Einfach.

1,5 kg Hecht-Filet in Stücke schneiden in Mehl panieren und anbraten. 

Für den Sud: 1 l Wasser + 1 l Essig (Apfelessig habe ich genommen), 3 mittelgrosse Zwiebeln, 1 Esslöffel Zucker, 1 Teelöffel Salz, 5 Lorbeerblätter, 5 Wachholderbeeren, 15-20 Fenchelsamen, 20 Pimentkugeln, 5-10 Pfefferkörner, 1 Teelöffel Senfkörner. Kurz aufkochen  und 10 Min. köcheln lassen. Sud abkühlen lassen. (Flüssigkeitsmenge je nach Gefäßgröße, aber am Ende müssen die gebratenen Fischstücke alle komplett mit dem Sud bedeckt sein)

Gebratene Filets in eine Schale (mit Deckel) geben und mit kaltem oder lauwarmen Sud übergiessen. Alle Fischteile müssen bedeckt sein. Bevor die die Schale in den Kühlschrank stellst, soll der Sud und der Fisch Zimmertemperatur haben. Nach ca. 4-5 Tagen kannst du sie essen. Bis ca. 2 Wochen kann man sie wohl im Kühlschrank stehen lassen. Da habe ich aber keine Erfahrung...

Grundsätzlich kannst du mit den Zutaten etwas experimentieren. Wenn es dir zu kräftig im Geschmack ist, nimmst du beim nächsten mal etwas weniger Gewürze. Ich benutze das Rezept auch für Weißfisch. 

Guten Appetit!


----------



## Minimax (7. Mai 2021)

Auch wie gut das niemand (vor allem nicht die Missus) weiss, das ich nur mit Taschenspielertricks und arbeitsökonomisch sinnvollen Rezepten vertraut bin..
Schätze, der Angelzeitantrag für Sa oder So wird durchgehen..


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Schätze, der Angelzeitantrag für Sa oder So wird durchgehen..


Denn hast du dir auch mehr als verdient.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Mai 2021)

Ich schätze sie schickt dich sofort los und isst alles allein.


----------



## Skott (7. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Auch wie gut das niemand (vor allem nicht die Missus) weiss, das ich nur mit Taschenspielertricks und arbeitsökonomisch sinnvollen Rezepten vertraut bin..
> Schätze, der Angelzeitantrag für Sa oder So wird durchgehen..
> Anhang anzeigen 373624


So wie die Pfanne, bzw. der Inhalt aussieht, kann der Antrag nur positiv von der Missus beschieden werden, alles andere wäre ketzerischer Frevel...


----------



## Minimax (7. Mai 2021)

Also was sagt man dazu?  Ich Schufte in der Küche, und schlepp das ganze in den dritten Stock zur Missuswohnung und klingel wie wild, aber nix gedeckter Tisch: Madame liegt in der Wanne mit nem Hörbuch.
Ich hab ihr jetzt ein Tellerchen reingereicht, dazu ein Glässchen Cremant. Die Patrouille am Langstreckenflüsschen ist mir so gut wie sicher


----------



## Skott (7. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also was sagt man dazu?  Ich Schufte in der Küche, und schlepp das ganze in den dritten Stock zur Missuswohnung und klingel wie wild, aber nix gedeckter Tisch: Madame liegt in der Wanne mit nem Hörbuch.
> Ich hab ihr jetzt ein Tellerchen reingereicht, dazu ein Glässchen Cremant. Die Patrouille am Langstreckenflüsschen ist mir so gut wie sicher


Wie sagt man immer, "Ich liebe es, wenn ein Plan funktioniert.."


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Mai 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich schätze sie schickt dich sofort los und isst alles allein.


Er will doch seine Missus - und keine *Maxima *

R.S.


----------



## Tikey0815 (8. Mai 2021)

Meine Frau macht gerade Schokolierte Früchte....mir schwant übles bezüglich Ansprüche welche sie morgen stellen wird


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Mai 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Meine Frau macht gerade Schokolierte Früchte....mir schwant übles bezüglich Ansprüche welche sie morgen stellen wird


will sie etwa angeln gehen?


----------



## Esox 1960 (8. Mai 2021)

Rinderrouladen / Rotkohl / Kartoffeln .  

Gibt es morgen nochmal .


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Mai 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Rinderrouladen / Rotkohl / Kartoffeln .


mhhh, lecker,
muss ich auch mal wieder kochen.


----------



## zandertex (8. Mai 2021)

Schnitzel,Kohlrabi, Kartoffeln= lecker!


----------



## Skott (8. Mai 2021)

Sieht sehr lecker aus, ist noch was übrig geblieben..?


----------



## zandertex (8. Mai 2021)

Ja.
Ich lieg jetzt erstmal aufe Couch.


----------



## Skott (8. Mai 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Ja.
> Ich lieg jetzt erstmal aufe Couch.


Das war die falsche Antwort...


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (8. Mai 2021)

Bei mir gibt es nur Pitataschen
Aber mein Sohn hat mir gerade ein Bild vom See geschickt 
Der sitzt da und angelt auf Karpfen


----------



## Kauli11 (8. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Freitagabendschabernack für Mrs.Minimax und mich.


Was hast du denn da leckeres eingwickelt und mit den Spiessen fixiert?


----------



## Kauli11 (8. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab ihr jetzt ein Tellerchen reingereicht, dazu ein Glässchen Cremant


Bei dem Essen wird sie wohl ruckzuck aus der Wanne sein.


----------



## Kauli11 (8. Mai 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Aber mein Sohn hat mir gerade ein Bild vom See geschickt
> Der sitzt da und angelt auf Karpfen


Füttert er damit an?


----------



## Minimax (8. Mai 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn da leckeres eingwickelt und mit den Spiessen fixiert?


Das waren Involtini alla Saltimbocca: Kalbsschnitzelchen, mit einer Scheibe Prosciutto und einzwei Salbeiblättern darin eingerollt.
Leicht mit Maismehl mehliert, in Butterschmalz gebraten, etwas Pfeffer darüber gemahlen, vorsichtig mit Salz wg. Dem Schinken. Wir mögen sie sehr gern.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Mai 2021)

Prostituto ist Schinken nä?


----------



## Minimax (8. Mai 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Prostituto ist Schinken nä?


Nein, das ist mein Nickname im Darknet.


----------



## Thomas. (8. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nein, das ist mein Nickname im Darknet.


das musste ich Googlen (Prostituto ) ich weiß nicht was ich jetzt von dir halten soll Minimax


----------



## Jason (8. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das waren Involtini alla Saltimbocca: Kalbsschnitzelchen, mit einer Scheibe Prosciutto und einzwei Salbeiblättern darin eingerollt.
> Leicht mit Maismehl mehliert, in Butterschmalz gebraten, etwas Pfeffer darüber gemahlen, vorsichtig mit Salz wg. Dem Schinken. Wir mögen sie sehr gern.


Du scheinst ein guter Koch zu sein und deine Frau kann sich echt glücklich schätzen, so einen wie dich zu haben, du servierst ja selbst im Badezimmer. Ich selber bin ja auch gelernter Koch, aber da hab ich komplett den Beruf verfehlt. Nach der Berufsausbildung hab ich eine andere Richtung eingeschlagen. Wenn ich jetzt noch koche, ist es Kaffee oder vor Wut. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (8. Mai 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> das musste ich Googlen ich weiß nicht was ich jetzt von dir halten soll Minimax


Du bist ja ohnehin sehr interessiert an mir, wie man an Deinen Recherchen, Mutmaßungen und Schlüssen hinsichtlich meiner Posts in verschiedenen Threads erkennen kann. Obwohl sie alle falsch sind, bin natürlich sehr geschmeichelt


----------



## Thomas. (8. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Du bist ja ohnehin sehr interessiert an mir,


jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## Minimax (8. Mai 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt noch koche, ist es Kaffee* oder vor Wut*.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Begreife das als Chance, mein Lieber, ein berühmter deutscher Charakterschauspieler und ein lieber gemeinsamer Angelfreund von uns haben dies zu ihrem Credo gemacht.


----------



## Thomas. (8. Mai 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Du scheinst ein guter Koch zu sein und deine Frau kann sich echt glücklich schätzen, so einen wie dich zu haben, du servierst ja selbst im Badezimmer.


ich glaube er lässt sich das gut bezahlen


----------



## Jason (8. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Begreife das als Chance, mein Lieber, ein berühmter deutscher Charakterschauspieler und ein lieber gemeinsamer Angelfreund von uns haben dies zu ihrem Credo gemacht.


Ach der Kinski und der unser gemeinsamer Angelfreund. Vortrefflich!!! 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Esox 1960 (9. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nein, das ist mein Nickname im Darknet


Und ich dachte Prostituto, ist der Bruder von Prostiituierte ........................
Der musste jetzt, einfach mal sein...........    .....................


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Mai 2021)

Heute gibt's Bärsche.....


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Mai 2021)

Die sehen klasse aus


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Mai 2021)

Dazu Baguettes


----------



## ralle (9. Mai 2021)

Heute wird die Aussenküche angeschmissen.  Rippen und Klöße 
Die Rippen sind im Ofen!!


----------



## Kauli11 (9. Mai 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Prostituto ist Schinken nä?


Prostituto ist bei uns im Industriegebiet.


----------



## Schraetzer (9. Mai 2021)

Hecht vom Grill.

Heute früh noch geschwommen und nun schon auf dem Teller. So schmeckt es am besten


----------



## Elmar Elfers (9. Mai 2021)

Mit Whisky-Rauch im Gasgrill. War schon lecker…


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Mai 2021)

Auf Wunsch meiner lieben Frau und der Stieftochter gab es gestern wieder Lammkarree
auf mediteranem Ofengemüse.
Und meine Liebste machte eine leckere Erdbeertorte


----------



## Minimax (10. Mai 2021)

Verflixt und zugenäht!!! Aargh, schon wieder!


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (11. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Verflixt und zugenäht!!! Aargh, schon wieder!
> Anhang anzeigen 373966



...was ist das ???
na ja, Käse der da so breit läuft....
und der Rest ??
Ist das Fleisch ??
Mach mich mal schlau !


----------



## Minimax (11. Mai 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> ...was ist das ???
> na ja, Käse der da so breit läuft....
> und der Rest ??
> Ist das Fleisch ??
> Mach mich mal schlau !


Es handelt sich um Tiefkühl-Käse-Schnubbies,
Können auf eine perverse Art und Weise sehr schmackhaft sein, ist halt Fast Food.
Wenn man nicht genau die Backofen Zeiten beachtet, detonieren sie, und hinterlassen eine Käsepfütze und
eine Leere Paniermehlkruste. Abscheulich.


----------



## Fruehling (11. Mai 2021)

Das Zauberwort gegen den Aderlaß lautet ziemlich sicher *Tempura*!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (11. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Verflixt und zugenäht!!! Aargh, schon wieder!
> Anhang anzeigen 373966


Wäre auch was für Helloween: Gib den Kugeln Gesichter und sie sehen aus wie kotzende Köpfe


----------



## Stippi68 (11. Mai 2021)

Heute frische Krabben direkt vom Kutter geholt.
Es gab lecker Schwarzbrot mit Butter, Krabben und Spiegelei oben auf.
Morgen gibt es Spargelspitzen mit frischen Krabben.
Nur 2 kg pulen dauert ertwas.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (11. Mai 2021)

Zum Mittag mal was Schnelles.....
Steinbeißer - Filet ganz dünn paniert aus der Pfanne mit Kartoffel - Pü und Chiccoree - Salat .
Ein lecker Weißwein von Maybach war das I-Tüpfelchen  

LG aus Berlin


----------



## Minimax (11. Mai 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> *Zum Mittag mal was Schnelles...*..
> Steinbeißer - Filet ganz dünn paniert aus der Pfanne mit Kartoffel - Pü und Chiccoree - Salat .
> Ein lecker Weißwein von Maybach war das I-Tüpfelchen
> 
> LG aus Berlin


Sei nicht zu hart zu DIr.


----------



## Esox 1960 (12. Mai 2021)

Resteverwertung....................
Hähnchenkeule...............,mit allem, was noch so da war.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Mai 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Resteverwertung....................
> Hähnchenkeule...............,mit allem, was noch so da war.


sind aber recht gut aussehende Reste


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (15. Mai 2021)

Mein Frauchen verwöhnt mich gerade etwas....  
.....mit Mischhack gefüllte (gelbe, spitze) Paprikaschoten (ohne Reis !) geschmort in ganz viel Zwiebel, Tomate, Knobi, Trockentomate 
und einem leckeren Gläschen Regent (dafür war ich zuständig) als Begleitung .
Sowas von lecker......


----------



## Kauli11 (15. Mai 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Mein Frauchen verwöhnt mich gerade etwas....


Dann hätte ich mit dem Essen doch noch zwei Stunden gewartet.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Mai 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich mit dem Essen doch noch zwei Stunden gewartet.


wieso?
kennst Du sie ?


----------



## Esox 1960 (16. Mai 2021)

Schaschlik ,Pommes, Mayo....................


----------



## Jason (16. Mai 2021)

Mal was schnelles. 




Sandwichtoast 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Blueser (16. Mai 2021)

Bevor ich den Lieferdienst rufe: Strammer Max geht immer ...


----------



## NaabMäx (16. Mai 2021)




----------



## Blueser (16. Mai 2021)

Sehr schön, freue mich jetzt umso mehr auf die diesjährige Tomatenernte. Die ersten Pflanzen blühen schon und das Basilikum hat sich von den kalten Nächten auch wieder erholt.


----------



## zandertex (17. Mai 2021)

Die Rindfleischsuppe für heute Abend.Mit Maultaschen,Markbällchen und viel Rindfleisch!!
Saulecker!


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Mai 2021)

Hähnschebähnsche mit Backkartoffeln.

vorher ein paar Kräuter unter die Haut geschoben


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Mai 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Hähnschebähnsche mit Backkartoffeln.
> 
> vorher ein paar Kräuter unter die Haut geschoben


Moin ,
bei uns auch Hähnschen;-))

kennst du noch das spiel mit dem Knochen? ( erstmal trocknen)






lg nobbi


----------



## Minimax (17. Mai 2021)

Ok, der zweitschwierigste Teil ist geschafft-jetzt das Rülleken in den Backofen.
Eigentlich ists ja für morgen und die Missus- aber wer kann so hartherzig sein, wenn ich das kleine Rundstück noch heutabend zum Test mal anschneide?
	

		
			
		

		
	






EDIT, einige Zeit später.... Backofen Phase gut abgeschlossen, Kern auf 56odaso, in der Zwischenzeit ein ganz nettes Meerretichsöschen improvisiert..
	

		
			
		

		
	






Jetzt noch Ruhen lassen.
Edit:
Kurze Zeit Später:
Ich liebe es, wenn ein Plan Funktioniert.


----------



## Esox 1960 (18. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ok, der zweitschwierigste Teil ist geschafft-jetzt das Rülleken in den Backofen.
> Eigentlich ists ja für morgen und die Missus- aber wer kann so hartherzig sein, wenn ich das kleine Rundstück noch heutabend zum Test mal anschneide?
> 
> 
> ...


Schönes Ding....................... !!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Mai 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> kennst du noch das spiel mit dem Knochen? ( erstmal trocknen)


nee, bei uns gingen die Knochen an die Katzen


----------



## Elmar Elfers (18. Mai 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> kennst du noch das spiel mit dem Knochen? ( erstmal trocknen)


Aber sicher


----------



## Esox 1960 (18. Mai 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> nee, bei uns gingen die Knochen an die Katzen


Das hätte unser Kater damals, mit einem gelangweiltem,
angedeutetem,.................das buddel ich mal zu quittiert.
Der Kollege fraß auch nur Dosenfutter von einer bestimmten
Firma.Wurden andere Dosen gekauft,........siehe oben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Mai 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Das hätte unser Kater damals, mit einem gelangweiltem,
> angedeutetem,.................das buddel ich mal zu quittiert.
> Der Kollege fraß auch nur Dosenfutter von einer bestimmten
> Firma.Wurden andere Dosen gekauft,........siehe oben.


ich redete von meiner Kindheit, da kam Dosenfutter nicht in Frage.
Die Katzen sollten Mäuse fangen, die Knochen waren sozusagen Snacks.
Hin und wieder gabs ne Schale Milch


----------



## Esox 1960 (18. Mai 2021)

So,nun wieder zum Thema..........................


----------



## Jan_Cux (18. Mai 2021)

Hab auch mal wieder gekocht...

Philly Cheese Steak Sandwich. Aber im Brioche Brötchen anstatt Toast.

War lecker, auch die kleine hat ihres aufgefuttert.

Die Grundzutaten




250 g Rumpsteak in feine Streifen schneiden.






Zwiebelringe anbraten und zur Seite stellen.
Grüne Paprika, Zwiebeln in Würfel schneiden und frischen Knoblauch klein hacken.
Die Fleischstreifen mit Pfeffer Salz, dem Knoblauch, Soja und Worchester Soße in eine Schüssel geben und gut vermischen.






Fleisch, Zwiebeln, Paprika anbraten und denn Morzalla und Emmentaler drüber schmelzen lassen.




Die Brioche Brötchen mit Butter auf der Innenseite bestreichen und anrösten.






Die gebratenen Zwiebeln vom Anfang kommen noch dazu, Deckel drauf und Guten Appetit


----------



## Jason (18. Mai 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Hab auch mal wieder gekocht...
> 
> Philly Cheese Steak Sandwich. Aber im Brioche Brötchen anstatt Toast.
> 
> ...


Geil und sensationell. Danke für das Rezept.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (18. Mai 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Hab auch mal wieder gekocht...
> 
> Philly Cheese Steak Sandwich. Aber im Brioche Brötchen anstatt Toast.





Jason schrieb:


> Geil und* sensationell*. Danke für das Rezept.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Schliesse mich an, Sensationell!


----------



## Esox 1960 (18. Mai 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Hab auch mal wieder gekocht...
> 
> Philly Cheese Steak Sandwich. Aber im Brioche Brötchen anstatt Toast.
> 
> ...


Ja,da kann ich mit meinem Spinat heute,... aber so was von,............. einpacken !


----------



## Gert-Show (18. Mai 2021)

Nudelpfanne a‘la Gert…immer wieder lecker und schnell gemacht.


----------



## Jan_Cux (18. Mai 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Ja,da kann ich mit meinem Spinat heute,.............. aber so was ,.... von einpacken !


War bestimmt für dich auch lecker, aber von mir gab es kein Like, ich mag das Zeug nicht und wurde als Kind gezwungen es zu essen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (18. Mai 2021)

Der Geschmackt ändert sich ja mit den Jahren, Rosenkohl, Brokolie mundete mir als Kind auch nur mit viel Ketschup... Heute mag ich es sehr gerne. Aber Spinat ist nicht meins.


----------



## Jan_Cux (18. Mai 2021)

Danke Gert, ne Nudelpfanne hatte ich auch schon länger nicht mehr.


----------



## Minimax (18. Mai 2021)

Die seltsamen und wunderlichen Nahrungstabus von Kindern sind ohnehin ein Rätsel. Einerseits gilt es sie zu berücksichtigen, denn es sind ja erste Äußerungen eigenen Willens und Geschmacksvorstellungen, Andererseits kann das später zur geschmacklichen Verarmung führen. Ich kenne mindestens 2 promovierte Kollegen, brilliant im Fachlichen, mit denen man nicht ins Restaurant gehen kann, ohne peinlich berührt zu sein.


----------



## Esox 1960 (18. Mai 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> War bestimmt für dich auch lecker, aber von mir gab es kein Like, ich mag das Zeug nicht und wurde als Kind gezwungen es zu essen.


Ich muss zugeben,Spinat ist in der Liste von meinen Lieblingsgerichten,auch nicht besonders weit, mit vorne.


----------



## Gert-Show (18. Mai 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Danke Gert, ne Nudelpfanne hatte ich auch schon länger nicht mehr.


Moin, geht einfach und kann auch wunderbar variiert werden:
Das Grundrezept für 2 Personen:
250 g Nudeln (perfekt sind Vollei-Nudeln als Spirelli oder Macceroni), bissfest gekocht in Salzwasser
1 große rote Paprika, ohne Kerngehäuse in Streifen geschnitten
200 g Würstchen (Wiener, Krakauer, Käsekrainer...ganz nach Belieben) in Scheiben geschnitten
(für Ossis) 1 mittlere Spreewaldgurke in kleine Würfel geschnitten 
2 Frühlingszwiebeln klein gehackt (das Weiße und das Grüne)
1 EL Tomatenmark
1 EL guter Balsamico-Essig
250 g passierte Tomaten (Marke ist egal)
Gewürze: Knoblauch, Salz, Pfeffer, Chiliflocken, Paprika edelsüss...nach Belieben
Olivenöl (oder Rapsöl)
Die Würstchen und Paprikastreifen in Öl bei *hoher* Stufe kurz anbraten, nach dem Wenden die bissfest gekochten Nudeln unterheben und bei *mittlerer* Hitze ebenfalls kurz anbraten lassen. Dann die Salz-Dill-Gurke, die Frühlingszwiebeln und Gewürze mit dazu geben und umrühren. Deckel auf die Panne für 1-2 Minuten, dann das Tomatenmark auf die Nudeln geben und schnell einrühren. Anschließend 250 g passierte Tomaten zusammen mit dem Balsamico darüber geben und zügig einrühren. Wieder Deckel auf die Pfanne und Hitze aus...dann zieht es für 2-3 Minuten. Und ist ein Gedicht...
Variationen:
- mit gehobeltem Parmesan bestreuen
- ohne passierte Tomaten (aber mit Tomatenmark!), dann aber Reibekäse drauf
- nach obigem Rezept, dazu aber noch 2 TL Schmand geben und unterheben (für Schleckermäuler).


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (19. Mai 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Ja,da kann ich mit meinem Spinat heute,... aber so was von,............. einpacken !



nö, musste nich !!

Spinat und Ei mit leckeren Kartoffeln geht für mich immer.......
......nur den Blubb und solches Zeug mag ich nicht .......


----------



## Jason (19. Mai 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> nö, musste nich !!
> 
> Spinat und Ei mit leckeren Kartoffeln geht für mich immer.......
> ......nur den Blubb und solches Zeug mag ich nicht .......


Der Meinung bin ich auch. Bei uns gibt es immer lecker Leberkas dazu. Ein Gedicht. Und was den Spinat betrifft, der hat viel Eisenanteil. Aber keine Angst, die Zähne rosten nicht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Elmar Elfers (19. Mai 2021)

Heute mal wieder den Bratschlauch gefüllt


----------



## ralle (19. Mai 2021)

Nach einer Nachricht - es gab Matjes, hatte ich auch Bock drauf !


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. Mai 2021)

Matjes geht immer!


----------



## Ostseesilber (20. Mai 2021)

Elmar, sieht sehr gut aus. Ist das Dorschfilet?


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Mai 2021)

Ich hatte noch Pürree übrig.
Da hab ich die Vorräte durchforstet und fand:
1 Paprika
1 Zuccini
2 Tomaten
Zwiebeln, Knoblauch
2 Salcicia 
1 Mergez.

Parmesan und etwas Bergkäse

Das Resultat war dieser fantastisch leckere Auflauf.


----------



## Esox 1960 (20. Mai 2021)

Bei mir gab es heute auch,....was ist denn noch da ?
Hat auch sehr lecker geschmeckt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Mai 2021)

Resteverwertung mit Fantasie.
Da kommen manchmal die köstlichsten Mahlzeiten bei raus.


----------



## Esox 1960 (20. Mai 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Resteverwertung mit Fantasie.
> Da kommen manchmal die köstlichsten Mahlzeiten bei raus.


Da hast du vollkommen Recht.
Ich war gestern noch im Supermarkt und wollte mir für heute was holen.
Dann sehe ich das  Iberico -Schweinefilet im Angebot ist, kaufe was davon fürs Wochenende,
paar Gewürze, Getränke, usw.und spaziere raus. Dann sitze ich im Auto,.....bin fast schon zu Hause
und denke, und morgen ???
Ich glaube,.......so fängt das an..............................


----------



## Elmar Elfers (20. Mai 2021)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Elmar, sieht sehr gut aus. Ist das Dorschfilet?


Danke, war auch lecker. Nein, Rotbarsch. Nicht selber gefangen ...


----------



## Esox 1960 (20. Mai 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Danke, war auch lecker. Nein, Rotbarsch. Nicht slber gefangen ...


Wenigstens ehrlich.............


----------



## Gert-Show (20. Mai 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es heute auch,....was ist denn noch da ?
> Hat auch sehr lecker geschmeckt.


Wie sich die Geschmäcker doch ähneln...


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Mai 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin ,
> bei uns auch Hähnschen;-))
> 
> kennst du noch das spiel mit dem Knochen? ( erstmal trocknen)
> ...


Das Knochen Spiel hab ich verloren.




ich habe das kleine stück iner Hand.





Heute gab es Hackbraten.


----------



## Ostseesilber (20. Mai 2021)

Nochmal Hornie - Fischstäbchen. Einfach immer wieder lecker. Nur mit ein wenig Remoulade und Ciabatta.


----------



## Blueser (20. Mai 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> ...  Und was den Spinat betrifft, der hat viel Eisenanteil. Aber keine Angst, die Zähne rosten nicht.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ein Mythos, der sich immer noch hartnäckig hält. Derjenige, welcher den hohen Eisengehalt feststellte, hat getrockneten Spinat analysiert. Frischer Spinat hat hingegen nur ein Zehntel des Wertes, der ungeprüft jahrelang die Runde machte. Und von den ca. 3mg/100g ist durch den Oxalsäuregehalt des Spinats nur noch ein Teil vom Körper verwertbar. Lieber ne ordentliche Leberwurst, ein Stück Leber oder Schokolade, da ist deutlich mehr Eisen enthalten ...


----------



## Jason (20. Mai 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ein Mythos, der sich immer noch hartnäckig hält. Derjenige, welcher den hohen Eisengehalt feststellte, hat getrockneten Spinat analysiert. Frischer Spinat hat hingegen nur ein Zehntel des Wertes, der ungeprüft jahrelang die Runde machte. Und von den ca. 3mg/100g ist durch den Oxalsäuregehalt des Spinats nur noch ein Teil vom Körper verwertbar. Lieber ne ordentliche Leberwurst, ein Stück Leber oder Schokolade, da ist deutlich mehr Eisen enthalten ...


Ist mir Wurscht. Er schmeckt mir trotzdem. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Blueser (20. Mai 2021)

Mir auch, liebend gern mit einer dezenten Knoblauchnote ...


----------



## ralle (20. Mai 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Mir auch, liebend gern mit einer dezenten Knoblauchnote ...


Die wünsche ich mir morgen auch!!  Zum Abendbrot soll es Knoblauchwurst mit Kartoffelsalat geben !!


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. Mai 2021)

Sucuk Knoblauch Wurst ist Lecker, im gegensatz zu Spinat


----------



## zandertex (20. Mai 2021)

ich stelle morgen was ein........nicht das schlechteste!


----------



## Esox 1960 (20. Mai 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Sucuk Knoblauch Wurst ist Lecker, im gegensatz zu Spinat


 







..............................................


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Mai 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Heute gab es Hackbraten.


m,hh, lecker.
nobbi1962 hat mal wieder einen super lecker Klassiker gekocht


----------



## zandertex (21. Mai 2021)

Es gab Thunfischsteak mit nem Fenchel-Birnen-Tomatengemüse........war lecker!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (21. Mai 2021)

Bambusdämpfer eingeweiht. Funzt und war lecker


----------



## tomxxxtom (21. Mai 2021)

Horizontaldämpfen das ist was neues- interessant.


----------



## Blueser (21. Mai 2021)

Dank Neodym-Magnete ist sowas möglich ...


----------



## Elmar Elfers (21. Mai 2021)

Leider werden meine Hochformate vom Smartphone konsequent als Querformat geladen. Ihr müsst Euch einfach auf die Seite legen


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Mai 2021)

lg nobbi


----------



## Elmar Elfers (22. Mai 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 374931
> 
> lg nobbi


Wann warst Du denn hier?  Mir fehlt die Muse zur Nachbereitung


----------



## Multe (22. Mai 2021)

*Lachs mit Zucchini und Lauchkruste*

_600gr festkochende Kartoffeln

400ml Gemüsebrühe

150gr nur das Grüne vom Lauch

Salz 

150gr weiche Butter

3 Scheiben Toast

3 El Meerrettich aus dem Glas

2 Zucchini

Pfeffer

1 Bund Dill

1 El. Mehl

100ml Sahne

Muskat

Cayennepfeffer

Lachsfilet

_

Kartoffeln schälen, würfeln und in der Brühe garen, mit einer Kelle aus der Brühe nehmen und auf die Seite stellen – Brühe aufbewahren.



Lauch waschen, kleinschneiden und im Salzwasser garen – abgießen und kalt abschrecken – 50gr Butter zerlassen – Lauch fest ausdrücken und mit der Butter pürieren – Meerrettich hinzugeben - Toastbrot entrinden, würfen und zusammen mit der Lauchmasse pürieren – mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken – zwischen Folie ca. 5mm dich ausrollen und einfrieren.



Zucchini schälen, die kerne entfernen und kleinschneiden – mit der restlichen Butter eine Mehlschwitze machen – mit der Brühe ablöschen - Sahne hinzu - kleingeschnittenen Dill, Zucchiniwürfel und Kartoffelwürfel hinzugeben – fertiggaren – mit Salz, Chayennepfeffer und Muskat abschmecken.



Lachsfilet in Portionen schneiden, pfeffern und salzen und in Butter anbraten – die Lauchmasse zuschneiden, auf die Filets legen und unterm Grill im Backofen gratinieren.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (22. Mai 2021)

Multe schrieb:


> *Lachs mit Zucchini und Lauchkruste*
> 
> _600gr festkochende Kartoffeln
> 
> ...


Cooles Rezept   Steht auf der "Nach-koch-liste".


----------



## Esox 1960 (22. Mai 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 374931
> 
> lg nobbi





nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 374931
> 
> lg nobbi


nobbi,du schlauer Fuchs !..................


----------



## Esox 1960 (22. Mai 2021)

Solide Hausmannskost................  
Paniertes Nackenkotelett, mit Erbsen/Wurzeln und Kartoffeln.


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. Mai 2021)

Eigentlich wollte ich gestern grillen... das fiel wortwörtlich ins Wasser. Heute war an grillen auch nicht zu denken.
Nun lag ein Bund grüner Spargel traurig im Kühlschrank, er hatte sich wirklich drauf gefreut mit Speck umwickelt zu werden und mit Olivenöl/Zitrone Marinade auf dem Grill zu landen.

Aus der Not heraus wurde er nun knusprig gebackenener Parmesan Spargel 






Als erstes die Soße angerührt, 200 g Mayonaise, 60 g Jogurt, Abrieb einer Bio Zitrone und die ausgepresste Zitrone, alles gut verrühren und mit Peffer und Salz abschmecken.






Ein Ei mit je einem Löffel Milch und Olivenöl verrühren, 100 g Panko, 80 g feinen Parmesan, Paprikapulver, Pfeffer und Salz gut vermischen und schon ist die Panierstraße fertig.










Den Spargel erst in Mehl, danach in der Parmesan Panko Mischung panieren, am besten jeden einzeln für sich. Backofen auf 200 Ober und Unterhitze vorheizen, nach 6 - 8 Minuten den Spargel einmal wenden denn noch mal 6 - 8 Minuten weiter backen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Die Mayonaise drüber und schon fertig.





War wirklich lecker 

Ps. Die Auflaufform habe ich bei der hälfte der Backzeit zum warm werden unten in den Ofen gestellt und nur zum Anrichten benutzt. Gebacken wurde der Spargel auf dem Rost mit Backpapier.


----------



## Mooskugel (22. Mai 2021)

Pizza gab es.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Mai 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> knusprig gebackenener Parmesan Spargel


wow, großes Kino.
schmeckt sicher super und sieht spitze aus


----------



## Esox 1960 (23. Mai 2021)

Ewig lange, schon nicht mehr gegessen..............  

Kaninchen,.... mit Rotkohl,lecker Soße und Kartoffeln.


----------



## Jason (23. Mai 2021)

Als Dessert hatten wir Eis mit frischen Kiwis und Honigmelone. Dazu einen Schuss Schokosoße. 





Gruß Jason


----------



## Esox 1960 (23. Mai 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Als Dessert hatten wir Eis mit frischen Kiwis und Honigmelone. Dazu einen Schuss Schokosoße.
> Anhang anzeigen 375054
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das hätte ich auch gerne,in meinem Magen,.......auf das Kaninchen gelegt.


----------



## Skott (23. Mai 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Ewig lange, schon nicht mehr gegessen..............
> 
> Kaninchen mit Rotkohl,lecker Soße und Kartoffeln.


Bei mir ist es auch schon Ewigkeiten her, zuletzt 1975 oder 1976, meine Eltern hatten immer Stallkaninchen, ich bin damit groß geworden.
Dann wurde meine Mutter schwer krank, mein Vater hat die "Viecher" (Hühner und Kaninchen) abgeschafft und sie starb dann 1979.
Ich habe nie ein gekauftes Kaninchen gegessen..., nur selbst gezogene.
Später, als ich selber Kinder hatte, hatten diese auch Kaninchen und Meerschweinchen, das war aber ein Streichelzoo, die sind alle eines
natürlichen Todes gestorben, sonst hätte ich auch Probleme mit meinen Kindern bekommen...
Fische töten konnten sie aber, wenn sie welche fingen...


----------



## Esox 1960 (23. Mai 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es auch schon Ewigkeiten her, zuletzt 1975 oder 1976, meine Eltern hatten immer Stallkaninchen, ich bin damit groß geworden.
> Dann wurde meine Mutter schwer krank, mein Vater hat die "Viecher" (Hühner und Kaninchen) abgeschafft und sie starb dann 1979.
> Ich habe nie ein gekauftes Kaninchen gegessen..., nur selbst gezogene.
> Später, als ich selber Kinder hatte, hatten diese auch Kaninchen und Meerschweinchen, das war aber ein Streichelzoo, die sind alle eines
> ...


Wir haben Bekannte,da gab es für einen Hecht,.... ein schönes Langohr.


----------



## Skott (23. Mai 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Wir haben Bekannte,da gab es für einen Hecht,.... ein schönes Langohr.


Das hört sich doch gut an...


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Mai 2021)

heut habe ich Ochsenbäckchen mit Schupfnudeln und Salat zubereitet.
Die Bäckchen waren zart wie Butter und die Soße zum reinlegen lecker


----------



## ralle (23. Mai 2021)

Sieht sehr lecker aus !!


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Mai 2021)

war es auch ralle


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (23. Mai 2021)

Heute gibt es Red Snapper vom Smoker.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Mai 2021)

Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Heute gibt es Red Snapper vom Smoker.


wie geil ist das denn?
selbst gekauft ?


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (23. Mai 2021)

Fertig


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (23. Mai 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wie geil ist das denn?
> selbst gekauft ?


Nach langer Suche habe ich einen Fischladen gefunden der mir einen besorgen konnte. Bin so Glücklich.


----------



## Mooskugel (23. Mai 2021)

Und Kuchen gab es auch. Also eben.




Eine Himbeer-Schmand Torte


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Mai 2021)

Red Snapper aß ich zuletzt in NZ, der war aber selbst gefangen, köstlicher Fisch


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Mai 2021)

jetzt hab ich doch tatsächlich geglaubt, ich könnte mit den schnöden Ochsenbäckchen Kinnwasser bei euch erzeugen,
kommt der mit Red Snapper daher.

Sowas aber auch


----------



## Mooskugel (23. Mai 2021)

Und gleich gibt es. Zwiebel Sahne Schnitzel mit Bandnudeln.


----------



## Skott (23. Mai 2021)

Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Nach langer Suche habe ich einen Fischladen gefunden der mir einen besorgen konnte. Bin so Glücklich.


Verrätst du mir den Fischladen, komme aus Velbert, da ist Düsseldorf und Neuss ja direkt um die Ecke...
Es ist so schwer geworden, gute Fischläden zu finden, die auch tatsächlich noch frische sehr gute Qualität anbieten....


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (23. Mai 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Red Snapper aß ich zuletzt in NZ, der war aber selbst gefangen, köstlicher Fisch


Mein erster war auf Bali am Strand direkt vom Fischer auf einen Bananenblatt.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (23. Mai 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Verrätst du mir den Fischladen, komme aus Velbert, da ist Düsseldorf und Neuss ja direkt um die Ecke...
> Es ist so schwer geworden, gute Fischläden zu finden, die auch tatsächlich noch frische sehr gute Qualität anbieten....


Das ist der Fischladen direkt am Hariksee.


----------



## zandertex (23. Mai 2021)

Rindergeschnetzeltes mit Champions u.grünem Pfeffer,dazu gabs ein Basilikumrissoto und Salat.


----------



## Skott (23. Mai 2021)

Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Das ist der Fischladen direkt am Hariksee.


Danke für den Tip, ist aber auch selbst von dir nicht mal so eben um die Ecke...


----------



## Esox 1960 (23. Mai 2021)

.....................................


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (23. Mai 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip, ist aber auch selbst von dir nicht mal so eben um die Ecke...


Aber wenn man so eine Sehnsucht danach hat ist einen manchmal alles egal. 
Vielleicht denkt man auch noch das der Geschmack des Urlaubs mit durchkommt.


----------



## Jason (23. Mai 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> .....................................


Genial, das würde ich jetzt auch gerne haben.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Mai 2021)

heute werde ich Nackensteak vom Ibericoschwein zubereiten

Werde berichten


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Mai 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> .....................................


ziemlich dekadent für einen einfachen Pfingstsonntag


----------



## heinzi (24. Mai 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> heut habe ich Ochsenbäckchen mit Schupfnudeln und Salat zubereitet.
> Die Bäckchen waren zart wie Butter und die Soße zum reinlegen lecker
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 375075
> ...


Entweder hast Du riesige Tomaten oder der Rest ist etwas klein.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Mai 2021)

heinzi schrieb:


> Entweder hast Du riesige Tomaten oder der Rest ist etwas klein.





			https://anglerboard.de/attachments/img_20210522_125042-jpg.375075/
		

Drei Bäckchen und das Backblech war voll.
Die Tomatenscheibe war wohl doch etwas groß


----------



## Esox 1960 (24. Mai 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ziemlich dekadent für einen einfachen Pfingstsonntag


*Dekadent ist es*, wenn man Blattgold isst oder Blattgold in das *Essen* macht. *Dekadent ist es* in Sekt oder Nutella zu baden. *Dekadent ist es*, seinen Teller beim Buffet zu füllen und nicht aufzuessen.    ..........


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Mai 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> *Dekadent ist es*, wenn man Blattgold isst oder Blattgold in das *Essen* macht. *Dekadent ist es* in Sekt oder Nutella zu baden. *Dekadent ist es*, seinen Teller beim Buffet zu füllen und nicht aufzuessen.    ..........


ist mir bekannt, 
war von mir satirisch gemeint.
sorry, sollte ich dich verletzt haben.


----------



## Esox 1960 (24. Mai 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ist mir bekannt,
> war von mir satirisch gemeint.
> sorry, sollte ich dich verletzt haben.


Alles ist gut..........


----------



## Thomas. (24. Mai 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> *Dekadent ist es*, wenn man Blattgold isst oder Blattgold in das *Essen* macht.


richtig.


Esox 1960 schrieb:


> *Dekadent ist es* in Sekt oder Nutella zu baden.


kann unter gewissen umständen vielleicht auch richtig Geil sein 


Esox 1960 schrieb:


> *Dekadent ist es*, seinen Teller beim Buffet zu füllen und nicht aufzuessen.


datt is schon Asi


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Mai 2021)

Nun wie versprochen, die Bilder vom Iberico.
es war super zart und saftig, einfach köstlich.


----------



## Minimax (24. Mai 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Nun wie versprochen, die Bilder vom Iberico.
> es war super zart und saftig, einfach köstlich.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 375151
> ...


Ich komme mal auf die Nebendarsteller zu sprechen- kannst Du das Rezept für die wirklich spektakulär Aussehenden Zuccini des Meisters kurz referieren, die Würden bei meinen Leuten super ankommen?
Vielen Dank,
Minimax


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (24. Mai 2021)

Heute noch mal Spargel, Schweinefilet im Speckmantel und natürlich Kartoffeln dazu.....
.......und ja, meine Frau hat mich damit wieder verwöhnt   






Eine schöne Woche Euch allen
und LG aus Berlin


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich komme mal auf die Nebendarsteller zu sprechen- kannst Du das Rezept für die wirklich spektakulär Aussehenden Zuccini des Meisters kurz referieren, die Würden bei meinen Leuten super ankommen?
> Vielen Dank,
> Minimax


Für jede Zuccini ein Streifen Backpapier auf ein Backblech legen. So bekommst Du sie unfallfrei auf den Teller
Zuccini der Länge nach einschneiden und etwas salzen und auf das Blech setzen
Paprika (rote, gelbe), Zwiebeln und Knoblauch in Scheiben schneiden und in Olivenöl , Meersalz , etwas Salbei und Thymian marinieren.
Das marinierte Gemüse in die Zuccinispalten stecken. Etwas geriebenen Parmesan oder Peccorino drüber und bei 180 Grad 30 Min Umluft in den Backofen.

Du hast Recht werter Minimax, dieses Gemüse stiehlt dem Hauptdarsteller fast die Schau. Optisch sowieso


----------



## Justsu (25. Mai 2021)

Ich hab hier auch mal wieder was beizutragen gestern gab's ein schlankes 700g Tomahawk vom Grill...









...und zum Nachtisch Rhabarber-Baiser-Kuchen 





Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Mai 2021)

Justsu schrieb:


> gestern gab's ein schlankes 700g Tomahawk vom Grill...


 schön durchwachsenes Stück, mhhh


----------



## Minimax (25. Mai 2021)

Brillendorsch vielen Dank!


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Brillendorsch vielen Dank!


viel Spaß beim nachkochen, Kräuter und Knoblauch kannst Du natürlich nach Deinem Geschmack ausrichten


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (26. Mai 2021)

Justsu schrieb:


> Ich hab hier auch mal wieder was beizutragen gestern gab's ein schlankes 700g Tomahawk vom Grill...
> Anhang anzeigen 375227
> Anhang anzeigen 375228
> 
> ...



Männo, Justsu.............
das sieht so lecker aus !!
Hast ein sehr schönes Stück Fleisch erwischt, super marmoriert   
... und dann noch Baiser...
Du machst mich fertig !
Wie soll das gehen an einem Tag ???
Ich will von Beidem ganz viel !!!


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. Mai 2021)

Putengeschnetzeltes mit frischen Champions / Sahnesoße.
Ein Klacks Schmand oben mit drauf,Weißbrot drunter,
einfach,schnell,lecker..............


----------



## Esox 1960 (28. Mai 2021)

Gewürfelter Schweinenacken,
mit Zwiebel / Paprika -Gemüse und Kartoffelpüree.


----------



## Esox 1960 (30. Mai 2021)

Königsberger-Klopse, Kapernsoße und ein bisschen rote Bete. 
Lecker...............


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Mai 2021)

Heute mal wieder Hänchenkeulen auf Ofengemüse,
Das Gemüse diesmal etwas anders, mit Oliven und Kartoffelscheiben.


----------



## Mikesch (30. Mai 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Königsberger-Klopse, *Kapernsoße* und ein bisschen rote Bete.
> Lecker...............


Wo sind die Kapern? Eine Kaper macht noch keine Soße.


----------



## Minimax (30. Mai 2021)

mikesch schrieb:


> Wo sind die Kapern? Eine Kaper macht noch keine Soße.


So!


----------



## Esox 1960 (30. Mai 2021)

mikesch schrieb:


> Wo sind die Kapern? Eine Kaper macht noch keine Soße.








						Jola Königsberger Klopse mit Kartoffeln, 800 g : Amazon.de: Lebensmittel & Getränke
					

Jola Königsberger Klopse mit Kartoffeln, 800 g : Amazon.de: Lebensmittel & Getränke



					www.amazon.de


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (31. Mai 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Jola Königsberger Klopse mit Kartoffeln, 800 g : Amazon.de: Lebensmittel & Getränke
> 
> 
> Jola Königsberger Klopse mit Kartoffeln, 800 g : Amazon.de: Lebensmittel & Getränke
> ...



....jetzt kann ich aufhören zu grübeln ...
Das sah doch irgendwie anders aus als .....
.....aber mal ehrlich : geht das geschmacklich mal, wenn es eng wird ???
Krieg ja auch immer wieder mal Hunger zu unmöglichen Zeiten, bin dann froh, wenn Konserven da sind


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Mai 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> ....aber mal ehrlich : geht das geschmacklich mal, wenn es eng wird ???


auf keinen Fall, ich hab Dosen und Tütenallergie.


----------



## Esox 1960 (31. Mai 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> ....jetzt kann ich aufhören zu grübeln ...
> Das sah doch irgendwie anders aus als .....
> .....aber mal ehrlich : geht das geschmacklich mal, wenn es eng wird ???
> Krieg ja auch immer wieder mal Hunger zu unmöglichen Zeiten, bin dann froh, wenn Konserven da sind


Nein, das war schon selbst gekocht und nicht aus der Dose.
Ich hatte nur noch ein kleines Glas Kapern da .Das Bild  mit der 
Dose,war eigentlich für mikesch ,weil auf der Dose mehr Kapern zu
sehen sind.


----------



## Esox 1960 (31. Mai 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> auf keinen Fall, ich hab Dosen und Tütenallergie.


Ich auch.


----------



## ralle (31. Mai 2021)

Heute Mittag gabs mal Burger !


----------



## zandertex (1. Juni 2021)

Steinbeisserfilet mit Blattspinat und Kartoffeln.


----------



## Esox 1960 (2. Juni 2021)

Hausgemachter Kartoffelsalat / Wiener Würstchen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Juni 2021)

Orientalische Frikadellen mit buntem Gemüse und Kartoffeln


----------



## Minimax (2. Juni 2021)

Brillendorsch erneut ein echter Hingucker


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Juni 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Brillendorsch erneut ein echter Hingucker


und wahnsinnig lecker.
Preiswert obendrein.


----------



## Kauli11 (2. Juni 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und wahnsinnig lecker.


Wieso Orientalisch ?  Spezielle Gewürze ?


----------



## Mooskugel (3. Juni 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Orientalische Frikadellen mit buntem Gemüse und Kartoffeln


Das sieht wahnsinnig gut aus. Magst du das Rezept rausrücken?


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Juni 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Wieso Orientalisch ?  Spezielle Gewürze ?


Hackfleisch = halb Lamm, halb Rind.
Kreuzkümmel , Piment Koriander gehören rein.
Mit kreuzkümmel aber vorsichtig sein, wird schnell zu dominant.
Ansonsten wie üblich das Gemüse mit Knobi, Pfeffer u. Salz in Olivenöl marinieren.


----------



## Mooskugel (3. Juni 2021)

Gemüse angeschmort,
dann in Tomatensoße gegart.





Tortellini gekocht und dann gemischt.





Im Ofen überbacken.


----------



## Kauli11 (3. Juni 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Hackfleisch = halb Lamm, halb Rind.
> Kreuzkümmel , Piment Koriander gehören rein.
> Mit kreuzkümmel aber vorsichtig sein, wird schnell zu dominant.
> Ansonsten wie üblich das Gemüse mit Knobi, Pfeffer u. Salz in Olivenöl marinieren.


Danke


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Juni 2021)

heute gab es einen WasistdennsoimGemüsefachSalat,
bestehend aus: Spargel, Gurke, Rettich, Paprikaschote geschält und Tomate.
Dazu gabs wasderKühlschranknochsohergibt, bestehend aus Räucherlachs und Räucherforelle.
Dann war da noch das Brötchen vom Frühstück, das habe ich in Olivenöl geröstet und dazu getan.
Alles im Allem war es ein klasse Sommeressen.


----------



## Blueser (4. Juni 2021)

Ich bin immer wieder überrascht, wie der Hunger/Appetit die Kreativität der Menschen beflügelt. Geht mir zumindest so, nach dem Essen verflüchtigt sich diese allerdings schnell. Bis zur nächsten Attacke ...


----------



## Blueser (4. Juni 2021)

Zweimal Hinterkeule vom Reh. Einmal im DO und die andere im Smoker:


----------



## Jason (4. Juni 2021)

Im allgemeinen will ich nur sagen, ihr könnt nicht nur angeln, sondern auch kochen . Der letzte Post von Blueser ist der Burner. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Blueser (4. Juni 2021)

Ich muss gestehen, der Koch war mein ältester. Hat er aber vom Vater ...


----------



## Blueser (4. Juni 2021)

Ach ja, den Rehrücken aus dem Smoker hatte ich vorhin noch unterschlagen. Mit Tofu bekommt man das jedenfalls nicht so hin   :


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. Juni 2021)

Pfefferrahm Geschnetzeltes mit Pilzen und Brot.











Nun fragt ihr euch bestimmt wo das Bild mit dem fertigen Gericht ist...  Ich hab es vergessen  Als der Teller fast leer war, fiel mir ein MIst... Das Bild vergessen. Und den leeren Teller wollte ich euch nicht zumuten...


----------



## Esox 1960 (4. Juni 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Pfefferrahm Geschnetzeltes mit Pilzen und Brot.
> Anhang anzeigen 376116
> Anhang anzeigen 376117
> Anhang anzeigen 376118
> ...


Kannst ruhig zugeben,wenn dir das angebrannt ist,.....................................


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. Juni 2021)

Ne.. nix angebrant,war lecker....


----------



## Blueser (5. Juni 2021)

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen von gestern:
















PS: Zum letzten Bild, manche Dinge gehören einfach nur auf den Rost und nicht in den DO .


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Juni 2021)

Mensch Blueser , lass uns tauschen, Du bekommst Salat und ich die Rehkeule.
Grillen oder gar Smoker ist bei mir nicht drinn, >>>kleine Stadtwohnung mit 3qm Balkon.
Der ist belegt mit Hochbeet für Kräuter


----------



## Blueser (5. Juni 2021)

Wir haben auch nur einen Pachtgarten, der eine Sohn aber ein eigenes Grundstück mit Haus. Wir persönlich suchen schon seit geraumer Zeit ein eigenes Häuschen am Wasser  , durch Corona mittlerweile leider unerschwinglich.


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. Juni 2021)

Warum der Teller so komisch aussieht, weiß ich auch nicht. 
Geschmeckt, hat es trotzdem sehr gut.
Kräuter - Rührei mit geräuchertem Lachs, Senf/ Dill -Creme,..... geröstetes Kartoffelbrot.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Juni 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Warum der Teller so komisch aussieht, weiß ich auch nicht.


manche leckere Gerichte sehen aus, wie sie aussehen. Da kann man machen was man will .
*Ich finde , dass dein Rührei sehr gut aussieht.*
Mehr kann man da optisch nicht rausholen.


----------



## Skott (5. Juni 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> manche leckere Gerichte sehen aus, wie sie aussehen. Da kann man machen was man will .
> *Ich finde , dass dein Rührei sehr gut aussieht.*
> Mehr kann man da optisch nicht rausholen.


Ich denke, dass Esox 1960 den Teller und nicht die Speise darauf meint, Christian!

Ich vermute am äußeren Rand evtl. Kalkrückstände von der Spülmaschine (vielleicht zu wenig Klarspüler) und weiter nach innen ist beim Servieren die
Auflage (Rührei usw.) verrutscht oder verschoben (korrigiert) worden....


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Juni 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> ist beim Servieren die
> Auflage (Rührei usw.) verrutscht oder verschoben (korrigiert) worden....


wir sind alle Laien (ich zumindest), da kann so etwas schon mal vorkommen


----------



## Skott (5. Juni 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wir sind alle Laien (ich zumindest), da kann so etwas schon mal vorkommen


Hallo Christian... 
ich habe den Teller nicht kritisiert, sondern wollte nur die Frage von Esox 1960 beantworten........


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. Juni 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> manche leckere Gerichte sehen aus, wie sie aussehen. Da kann man machen was man will .
> *Ich finde , dass dein Rührei sehr gut aussieht.*
> Mehr kann man da optisch nicht rausholen.





Skott schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass Esox 1960 den Teller und nicht die Speise darauf meint, Christian!
> 
> Ich vermute am äußeren Rand evtl. Kalkrückstände von der Spülmaschine (vielleicht zu wenig Klarspüler) und weiter nach innen ist beim Servieren die
> Auflage (Rührei usw.) verrutscht oder verschoben (korrigiert) worden....


Ja, ich habe das ganze noch mal ein bisschen zusammen geschoben,da war aber gar nichts großartiges zu sehen,
sonst hätte ich da ,natürlich noch mal drüber gewischt...................


----------



## Mooskugel (5. Juni 2021)

Geräuchertes gibt es heute.

Vor







Während und 






nach dem räuchern.


----------



## Ostseesilber (5. Juni 2021)

Nabend...inspiriert vom Jan Cux neulich...Spargel im Blätterteig. Kommt sehr gut bei meiner Sippe an.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (5. Juni 2021)

Heute mal den Wok auf dem Grill


----------



## Steff-Peff (6. Juni 2021)

Hallo Zanderjäger,
die Pimientos de Padrón sind Klasse. Wo kaufst Du die ? Einfach im Supermarkt, oder muss man die bestellen ?

Cheers, schönen Sonntag all 
Steff


----------



## Blueser (6. Juni 2021)

Heute gibt es Schichtfleisch aus dem Dutch:


----------



## Blueser (6. Juni 2021)

Dann reicht es erstmal mit Fleisch die nächsten Tage. Meine Eckzähne werden schon langsam länger (immerhin besser als die Schneidezähne) ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Juni 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> ich habe den Teller nicht kritisiert, sondern wollte nur die Frage von @Esox 1960 beantworten...


alles gut


----------



## Blueser (6. Juni 2021)

Das Ergebnis nach 2,5h. 20min. lasse ich es aber noch schmoren, damit die 0,5 Liter Köstritzer Schwarzbier schön zur Geltung kommen:


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. Juni 2021)

Wie fanden sie das Iberico-Schweinefilet ?
Ach,ganz zufällig unter den Pilzen /Zwiebeln.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Juni 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Wie fanden sie das Iberico-Schweinefilet ?
> Ach,ganz zufällig unter den Pilzen /Zwiebeln.


du  hast es aber auch wirklich gut versteckt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Juni 2021)

Dieser Gockel wollte es unbedingt etwas wärmer haben


----------



## ralle (7. Juni 2021)

Nudeln und Shrimps


----------



## zandertex (10. Juni 2021)

Gleich wird gegrillt........der Nudelsalat ist fertig und kann was.


----------



## Kauli11 (10. Juni 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> ..der Nudelsalat ist fertig und kann was.


Was kann er denn?


----------



## zandertex (10. Juni 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Was kann er denn?


Sorry,wollte damit sagen,das er sehr schmackhaft war/ist.


----------



## zandertex (10. Juni 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Sorry,wollte damit sagen,das er sehr schmackhaft war/ist.


Das Fleisch konnte auch was!


----------



## Blueser (10. Juni 2021)

Hoffentlich selbst mariniert ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Juni 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Hoffentlich selbst mariniert ...


Grillfackeln
Blueser
alles ist gut.


----------



## zandertex (10. Juni 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Grillfackeln
> Blueser
> alles ist gut.


genau so ist das!


----------



## Jan_Cux (10. Juni 2021)

Jo mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen...


----------



## zandertex (10. Juni 2021)

Richtich............................jute nacht männers!


----------



## Esox 1960 (11. Juni 2021)

Sommerlich....................... 
Gebratener Lachs mit gemischter Salat-Beilage.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Juni 2021)

lecker Goulasch mit Nudeln


----------



## ralle (13. Juni 2021)

Vorbereitung zum Mittagessen


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Juni 2021)

Heute habe ich endlich mal wieder Schaschliks gemacht

Dazu Steinpilzrisotto


----------



## Jan_Cux (13. Juni 2021)

Takko Salat

Der Salat im Hochbeet ist fertig, und will verzehrt werden....

Takko (Schicht) Salat

500 g Hackfleisch mit Takko Gewürzmischung anbraten und abkühlen lassen.
Salat Putzen und die verschiedenen Salate übereinander in der Schüßel aufschichten.
Mais, Kiddney Bohnen, Creme Fraiche obendrauf.
Denn das Hack und geriebenen Gouda Käse dazugeben.
Als Dressing Knoblauch Jougurt Dressing drüberschütten, aber erst kurz vorm Essen damit es knackig bleibt.
Die Nachos kommen im Original Rezept auch gleich mit rein, das habe ich aber nur beim ersten mal gemacht, werden schnell Matschig...
Es ist besser diese Sperarat beim Auffüllen mit auf den Teller zu geben. Denn kann man zur späteren Stunde den Salat auch noch essen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (14. Juni 2021)

Gebratenes Dorsch -Filet mit Kartoffelpüree
und Gurkensalat in  saure Sahne,..........lecker.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Juni 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Gebratenes Dorsch -Filet mit Kartoffelpüree
> und Gurkensalat in saure Sahne,.......



Hast Du für den Gurkensalat keinen Teller übrig?


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juni 2021)

Kommt doch alles in den gleichen Magen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Juni 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kommt doch alles in den gleichen Magen.


Da kommen böse Erinnerungen hoch.
Das sagte mein alter Herr auch immer, der hat sogar den Pudding dazu gekippt


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Juni 2021)

Stellt euch vor:
Sonntag Mittag>>>> Schweinbraten mit Soße, Kartoffeln und Rotkraut.
Jetzt kommt der Alte und kippt den Pudding da drauf und matscht alles schön durcheinander.


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Juni 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Stellt euch vor:
> Sonntag Mittag>>>> Schweinbraten mit Soße, Kartoffeln und Rotkraut.
> Jetzt kommt der Alte und kippt den Pudding da drauf und matscht alles schön durcheinander.


Und dann noch der Mixerstab


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Juni 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und dann noch der Mixerstab


die gab es damals zum Glück noch nicht. Der hätte das Frühstück auch noch mit reingemixt. grrrr

ihh grr, jetzt ist das Kopfkino im vollem Gang


----------



## Esox 1960 (14. Juni 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Hast Du für den Gurkensalat keinen Teller übrig?


Nö,...warum ?
Den Teller für den Gurkensalat, hatte ich mir aus dem Kartoffelpüree gebastelt.
Und außerdem ist für mich wichtiger  das es gut schmeckt ,als auf so einen
Pipi-Fatz zu achten.


----------



## Kauli11 (14. Juni 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt der Alte und kippt den Pudding da drauf und matscht alles schön durcheinander.


Vielleicht war es dann eine Geschmacksexplosion?


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juni 2021)

Eher so Aroma von Dranktonne vmtl......


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Juni 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Nö,...warum ?
> Den Teller für den Gurkensalat, hatte ich mir aus dem Kartoffelpüree gebastelt.
> Und außerdem ist für mich wichtiger  das es gut schmeckt ,als auf so einen
> Pipi-Fatz zu achten.


nimm es mir bitte nicht übel,
das weckt eben bei mir traumatische Erinnerungen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (15. Juni 2021)

Das sieht doch schon mal,ganz gut aus.  
Rumpsteak, Pilze/ Zwiebeln und Pommes.


----------



## Skott (15. Juni 2021)

Esox 1960 , das sieht lecker aus!

Wie machst du die Pommes, Friteuse oder Backofen? Die schaun gut und knusprig aus


----------



## Esox 1960 (15. Juni 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Esox 1960 , das sieht lecker aus!
> 
> Wie machst du die Pommes, Friteuse oder Backofen? Die schaun gut und knusprig aus


Im Backofen,bei 200 Grad.
Weißt ja,wegen Cholesterin, Blutfett und all die anderen tollen Sachen.


----------



## Skott (15. Juni 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Im Backofen,bei 200 Grad.
> Weißt ja,wegen Cholesterin, Blutfett und all die anderen tollen Sachen.


Ja, das macht Sinn... Umluft oder Ober-/Unterhitze? Ich frage, weil deine Pommes so schön knusprig sind...


----------



## Esox 1960 (15. Juni 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Ja, das macht Sinn... Umluft oder Ober-/Unterhitze? Ich frage, weil deine Pommes so schön knusprig sind...


Ober /Unterhitze


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Juni 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Das sieht doch schon mal,ganz gut aus.
> Rumpsteak, Pilze/ Zwiebeln und Pommes.



Das sieht* nicht *schon mal ganz gut aus.

Das sieht super lecker aus


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. Juni 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Ober /Unterhitze


Frage ist doch, worauf die Pommes liegen - Backpapier ?
Und immer schön wenden?

R.S.


----------



## Esox 1960 (15. Juni 2021)

Blech mit Backpapier, Pommes drauf,200 Grad ,rein schieben.
Wenden, tue ich die Pommes die ganze Zeit  gar nicht. Den
Ofen heize ich vorher auch nicht vor.


----------



## Skott (15. Juni 2021)

Danke Esox 1960


----------



## hanzz (16. Juni 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Blech mit Backpapier, Pommes drauf,200 Grad ,rein schieben.
> Wenden, tue ich die Pommes die ganze Zeit  gar nicht. Den
> Ofen heize ich vorher auch nicht vor.


Genau so mach ich es auch.
Blech nicht zu voll machen, dass die Pommes nicht übereinander liegen.
Wissenschaft Pommes.

Schwiegereltern haben so ne Umluft Friteuse.
Da werden die Pommes auch klasse.
Allerdings muss man da den Korb mit den Pommes mal zwischendurch durchschütteln.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Juni 2021)

meine Leute hatten mal wieder Lust auf Hähnchenunterschenkel mediteran.
hier die einzelnen Arbeitsschritte


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2021)

Sieht gut aus Christian!
Für wie viele Personen reicht das?


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Juni 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus Christian!
> Für wie viele Personen reicht das?


2 Frauen und 2 Männer.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2021)

2 halbe und zwei ganze macht dann drei Personen ja?


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Juni 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 2 halbe und zwei ganze macht dann drei Personen ja?


12 ordentliche Schenkel, Männer essen jeweils 4 und Frauen jeweils 2.
Beim Gemüse ist es umgekehrt


----------



## Esox 1960 (17. Juni 2021)

Nudeln, mit Rindfleisch/Spitzkohl   "Asia Style "


----------



## Tikey0815 (19. Juni 2021)




----------



## Mooskugel (19. Juni 2021)

Schaschlik
Als erstes Fleisch Paprika und Zwiebeln auf Spieße gesteckt und gewürzt.






Dann etwas angebraten.






Und in die Sauce und nochmals erwärmt.






Den ganzen Topf dann in den Grill und vor sich hinschmoren lassen.






Das Endergebnis gibt es dann heute Abend. Ich werde berichten. Riechen tut es auf jeden Fall schon mal lecker.






Der eckige Petromax ist auf jeden Fall super. 9 Spieße passen da rein. Im Nachhinein bin froh das der Händler die runden gerade nicht da hatte.


----------



## subterranea (20. Juni 2021)

Hallo in die Runde...
Der Thread ist ja mega lang. Ist irgendwo in diesem, oder einem anderen Thread ein gutes Rezept für eine Hechtsuppe zu finden? Ich habe bereits chefkoch.de bemüht, jedoch nichts Brauchbares gefunden. Auch die Suche hier im Anglerboard war nicht sehr erfolgreich...


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Juni 2021)

__





						Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???
					

Ich kenne keine magersüchtige Ökotrophologin, und es arbeiten einige in der Firma.   Deswegen schrieb ich im originalen Wortlaut auch Folgendes: "Das Problem mit der wohl schon anfänglichen Magersucht ist mir bei damaligen Ökotrophologinnen allerdings trotzdem häufig aufgefallen."  Das bedeutet...




					anglerboard.de
				




Die hört sich gut an, ansonsten mal unter Fischsuppe schauen, was man dann für Arten dazu gibt bleibt einem selber überlassen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Juni 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ist das etwa die Ökotrophologin, die immer bei Björn Freitag auftaucht?
Dieser etwas ergraute Trockenspargel?


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Juni 2021)

Keine Ahnung was da wieder passiert ist, der Link leitet weiter auf die Fischsuppe, wo die ergraute oder blonde Ökodame herkommt, muss ich mal nach sehen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (22. Juni 2021)

Schmeckt auch im Sommer.  

Weißkohl- Topf mit Hack und Speck-Einlage.


----------



## Esox 1960 (23. Juni 2021)

Heute mal, kalte Küche.
Schinken auf Schwarzbrot.


----------



## Blueser (23. Juni 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Schmeckt auch im Sommer.
> 
> Weißkohl- Topf mit Hack und Speck-Einlage.


Mit meiner Kohlsuppe dauert es noch etwas, muss mich gedulden.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Juni 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Schmeckt auch im Sommer.
> 
> Weißkohl- Topf mit Hack und Speck-Einlage.



Sorgt außerdem für ein laues Sommerlüftchen.


----------



## Blueser (24. Juni 2021)

Da ihr immer von gegrillter Dorade schwärmt, versuche ich das auch mal.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (24. Juni 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Da ihr immer von gegrillter Dorade schwärmt, versuche ich das auch mal.
> Anhang anzeigen 378095
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 378096


Und schon verputzt? Wie fällt Dein Urteil aus?


----------



## Blueser (24. Juni 2021)

Yep, sehr lecker. Viel festes Fleisch und überschaubare Grätenanzahl. Schnell gemacht ...


----------



## Esox 1960 (26. Juni 2021)

Allerlei, mit Makkaroni,
kam richtig gut............


----------



## hanzz (26. Juni 2021)

Sind ja wieder gute Leckereien hier. 

Heute Rotbarsch mit Linsen/Kartoffel Salat und grüner Salat


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Juni 2021)

Da halten meine Fischstäbchen nicht mit-
aber
die Salzkartoffeln mit Butterflocke und  glatte Peter aus dem Garten.
Dazu Gurkensalat.


----------



## zandertex (26. Juni 2021)

Leider nicht selbst..........aber trotzdem geil!


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Juni 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Leider nicht selbst..........aber trotzdem geil!


die eine Seite mit Thunfisch


----------



## zandertex (26. Juni 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> die eine Seite mit Thunfisch


sowie das Beste!!


----------



## Esox 1960 (26. Juni 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Leider nicht selbst..........aber trotzdem geil!


Was für eine gute Idee............Danke schön.


----------



## zandertex (26. Juni 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Was für eine gute Idee............Danke schön.


Ja,Familienpizza.


----------



## Blueser (26. Juni 2021)

Immerhin besser als TK-Ware ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Juni 2021)

ac


nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Da halten meine Fischstäbchen nicht mit-
> aber
> die Salzkartoffeln mit Butterflocke und glatte Peter aus dem Garten.
> Dazu Gurkensalat.


ach Nobbi,
so gut aufgepimmt schmecken auch Fischstäbchen


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Juni 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ac
> 
> ach Nobbi,
> so gut aufgepimmt schmecken auch Fischstäbchen


Morgen Moussaka-
alles frisch bis auf die Fleischtomaten-
da kommen die aus der Dose rein.


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Juni 2021)

so


nobbi1962 schrieb:


> bis auf die Fleischtomaten-
> da kommen die aus der Dose rein.


 ziemlich das Einzige, wo Dose versus Frisch gewinnt.
alles richtig Nobbi


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. Juni 2021)

Halber Piep-Matz,.... ohne Gedöns.  
nur mit Äpfeln/Zwiebeln und aufgebackenem Dinkelbrot.


----------



## jobo61 (28. Juni 2021)

Das gab es heute mal wieder.  Selbst gemachte Schinkensülze mit Bratkartoffeln.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (30. Juni 2021)

Pimientos, Duroc Kotelett und Porterhouse Steak.


----------



## Carphunter87 (2. Juli 2021)

*ich dachte ich muss euch mal an meinem Abendessen teilhaben lassen. Beamt mich zurück in meine Kindheit zu Oma und Opa. Schmeckt zu 95% wie früher.

Schnitzel mit Blumenkohlsalat*


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (3. Juli 2021)

Heute gibt es Paprikaschoten vom Grill.


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. Juli 2021)

Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Pimientos, Duroc Kotelett und Porterhouse Steak.


Piemientos de Padron


----------



## Ostseesilber (6. Juli 2021)

...nochmal Fischstäbchen aus Hornie- Rückenfilets


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. Juli 2021)

Hähnchen aus dem Backofen..............
Mit leicht karamellisiertem,.... Zwiebel/Paprika -Gemüse.


----------



## vonda1909 (6. Juli 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Gleich wird gegrillt........der Nudelsalat ist fertig und kann was.


Sehr viele Kartoffeln  auch für den Nudelsalat...


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Juli 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Hähnchen aus dem Backofen..............
> Mit leicht karamellisiertem,.... Zwiebel/Paprika -Gemüse.



Na, das sieht ja mal richtig lecker aus


----------



## zandertex (8. Juli 2021)

Es gibt Goulaschssuppe(ca.18L) und Currywurst!


----------



## zandertex (8. Juli 2021)

Fast vergessen....


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (8. Juli 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Es gibt Goulaschssuppe(ca.18L) und Currywurst!



18 Liter scheinen mir eine weise Menge, nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig.
Auch ich bevorzuge beim Kochen meinen "Bataillons-Topf". Denn ohne Mampf, kein Kampf.


----------



## tomxxxtom (10. Juli 2021)

Parasolpilz Ersatz - Austernpilze. Mmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Juli 2021)

BittemalsagenwiemanPilzepaniert

R.S.

...und womit


----------



## Esox 1960 (10. Juli 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> BittemalsagenwiemanPilzepaniert
> 
> R.S.
> 
> ...und womit


----------



## Esox 1960 (11. Juli 2021)

Hausmannskost.......... 
Kotelett mit Erbsen/Wurzeln Kartoffeln.
Lecker.....


----------



## Kauli11 (11. Juli 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Es gibt Goulaschssuppe(ca.18L) und Currywurst!


Für den kleinen Hunger zwischendurch ?


----------



## Mikesch (11. Juli 2021)

Costoletto di Modena con Zuccini trifolate.





Dazu ein Glas Lugano


----------



## Steff-Peff (11. Juli 2021)

Pizza


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Juli 2021)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Pizza
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 379602
> 
> ...


400 Grad ?


----------



## Steff-Peff (11. Juli 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> 400 Grad ?


 500° und man schmeckt jedes davon


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Juli 2021)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> 500° und man schmeckt jedes davon


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Juli 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Tribut
> an
> ITA
> heute
> ...


Moin,
es war lecker-
abgeschmeckt noch mit Zitrone und Meersalz.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juli 2021)

ABBA ohne Fleisch dazu nobbi1962  ???


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Juli 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ABBA ohne Fleisch dazu nobbi1962  ???


ich werde hanzz sein-
Rucola-Pesto mal machen mit Garnelen


----------



## Naish82 (16. Juli 2021)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Pizza
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 379602
> 
> ...


Bist du zufrieden mit dem Ofen?
Bin auch am überlegen ob ich mit den zupfe.


----------



## Naish82 (16. Juli 2021)

Juicy Lucy, gefüllt mit cheddar u Zwiebeln…


----------



## Minimax (16. Juli 2021)

ist natürlich nicht selbst gekocht, aber ich bin sehr gespannt:


----------



## Blueser (16. Juli 2021)

Nimmt man die als Zahnstocher?


----------



## hanzz (16. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> ist natürlich nicht selbst gekocht, aber ich bin sehr gespannt:
> Anhang anzeigen 380027


Berichte bitte mal.


----------



## Esox 1960 (16. Juli 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Nimmt man die als Zahnstocher?


Glaube nicht,das da so viel Fleisch dran ist,das da noch irgendwo,
was hängen bleiben kann.


----------



## Minimax (16. Juli 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Berichte bitte mal.


Erwartungsgemäß nicht der Rede Wert. So krikerige Kleine Gnubbel mit ner weichen Panade und schärfer Sauce (Die war aber lecker).
Und gribbelig und glibschig dazu, taugen auch nix als Zahnstocher.




Wenn sie wenigstens cool und eklig aussehen würden so mit Krallen und Aluring oderso, aber Pustekuchen, völlig unspektakulär.
Da bleibt man an besten bei Froschschenkeln- die können wirklich lecker sein.


----------



## Fruehling (16. Juli 2021)

Dafür ist die Schale aber *sehr* schön...


----------



## Minimax (16. Juli 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Dafür ist die Schale aber *sehr* schön...


Insofern kann man die neue Verordnung hinsichtlich Einwegessgeschirr nur begrüßen: Hätt ich die ungeniessbaren Hühnerfüße paar Monate Später bestellt, könnt ich wenigstens die Schale aus Pressmais wegknuspern, mit lecker Sauce...


----------



## Steff-Peff (16. Juli 2021)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Bist du zufrieden mit dem Ofen?
> Bin auch am überlegen ob ich mit den zupfe.


Ja, absolut. Man braucht ein - zwei Versuche, aber die Pizza ist absolut mega. Der Teig allein schmeckt und riecht schon um Welten "italienischer", als bei der Gasgrillversion.
Kumpel hatte auch meine Meinung abgewartet und hat ihn dann gekauft. Ich glaube, bei ihm wird er gar nicht mehr kalt


----------



## hanzz (16. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Erwartungsgemäß nicht der Rede Wert. So krikerige Kleine Gnubbel mit ner weichen Panade und schärfer Sauce (Die war aber lecker).
> Und gribbelig und glibschig dazu, taugen auch nix als Zahnstocher.
> Anhang anzeigen 380035
> 
> ...


Hab auch erwartet, dass einen so Zombie From Dusk Till Dawn Krallen anstarren. 
Hab so Dinger mal aufm Markt in Thailand gesehen. Vielleicht waren es aber auch Füße von irgendwelchen Echsen und daher kralliger und größer.


----------



## tomxxxtom (16. Juli 2021)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Der Teig allein schmeckt und riecht schon um Welten "italienischer", als bei der Gasgrillversion.


Hast du anderen Gas als Gasgrill ?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> ...Hühnerfüße...


Du isst Hühnerfüße!?
So etwas hängt sich Werner an seinen "Motorradhelm". 






Quelle: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61mx8ZdpMeL._SL1000_.jpg

Weil kesseln muss das!


----------



## Jan_Cux (17. Juli 2021)

nan muß ja nun auch nicht jeden Scheiß mitmachen.....


----------



## Steff-Peff (17. Juli 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Hast du anderen Gas als Gasgrill ?


Bisher hatten wir unsere Outdoor-Chef Gaskugel genutzt


----------



## ralle (18. Juli 2021)

Roastbeef zum Mittag


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Juli 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Roastbeef zum Mittag


Unverschämtheit


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (18. Juli 2021)

Heute gibt es Spareribs nach Texas Art.
Die Ribs werden einen Tag eingelegt in einen Sud aus Whisky, Honig, BBQ Sosse und Heinz Ketchup und dann auf den Grill.


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Juli 2021)

Mein alter Backofen :
er ging noch -
25 Jahre alt ein Seppelfricke-
nur Oberhitze.









meine Frau sagte zu mir-

Cowboy wir brauchen mal was neues 
der Boden ist schon fast durch.


OK Ratz Fatz.

Neu-
mit alles


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Juli 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Roastbeef zum Mittag
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 380125
> Anhang anzeigen 380126




Schick´ das Bild bitte mit einem Aufnahmeantrag an Petra ... unter Namen und Adresse Deines größten Feindes 

R.s.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Juli 2021)

Wolfsbarsch aus dem Backofen mit
Mangold-Kartoffelgemüse


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Juli 2021)

Mal wieder :
Schweine - Steak - Topf

Gel. Mod, keine Zeitschriften abfotografieren, Copyright 

war auch mal wieder lecker


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Juli 2021)

nobbi1962 ,
Du liest Frauenzeitung?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Juli 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Gel. Mod, keine Zeitschriften abfotografieren, Copyright



Was meint Zeitschriften abfotografieren? War dort das dazugehörige Rezept aufgeschlagen oder muss ich jetzt bei jedem Foto aufpassen,
dass meine Happy Weekend nicht irgendwo zufällig im Hintergrund herumliegt?


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Juli 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> muss ich jetzt bei jedem Foto aufpassen,
> dass meine Happy Weekend nicht irgendwo zufällig im Hintergrund herumliegt?


besser wäre es, es sei denn, Deine Frau mischt auch da mit


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> besser wäre es, es sei denn, Deine Frau mischt auch da mit



Die Gute hat leider schon etwas Bindegewebsschwäche, da bräuchte es wohl zwei Titelseiten.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Juli 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Was meint Zeitschriften abfotografieren? War dort das dazugehörige Rezept aufgeschlagen oder muss ich jetzt bei jedem Foto aufpassen,
> dass meine Happy Weekend nicht irgendwo zufällig im Hintergrund herumliegt?


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Juli 2021)

nobbi1962 
du bist jetzt lang genug dabei.
Boardregeln:
9) Das Veröffentlichen von abfotografierten Zeitungsartikeln ist im Anglerboard verboten.

Und wenn unter deinem Rezept noch gross der Name der Zeitung steht, wie z. B.



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> nobbi1962 ,
> Du liest Frauenzeitung?


Brillendorsch das auch festgestellt hat, dann ist das ein Copyright - Verstoßes, den ich leider Loeschen musste. Wenn du das Rezept selber abschreibst und dann fotografierst, ok. Also bitte dran halten. Und bei Happy Weekend kommt noch das nächste Problem auf dich zu bei einer Fotografie, das bedeutet dann eine Pause.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (23. Juli 2021)

Heute mal paar kleine Schaschlikspieße auf der Feuerplatte gemacht mit den üblichen Beilagen.


----------



## Mooskugel (23. Juli 2021)

Nicht selber gekocht, aber selbstgefangenen Fisch im Gasthaus zubereiten lassen.

Fisch zwei Tage vorher im Kölpinsee gefangen, einen Tag vorher beim Gasthof abgeliefert. Abends dann Beilagen dazu ausgesucht und hier das super leckere Ergebnis.


----------



## Jan_Cux (23. Juli 2021)

Die Happy Weekend gibt´s noch?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Juli 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Die Happy Weekend gibt´s noch?



Um ehrlich zu sein, das weiß ich gar nicht so genau.
Ich habe auch nur gehört, dass es derartige Literatur wohl geben soll, von einem entfernten Bekannten.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Juli 2021)

September 2016 eingestellt-
 begann die Zeitschrift 1972.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Juli 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> September 2016 eingestellt-
> begann die Zeitschrift 1972.



Die Kündigung meines Abos war wohl der Genickbruch.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Juli 2021)

Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> mit den üblichen Beilagen.


Die Spieße sehen klasse aus,
nur wozu brauchst Du das Hühnerfutter? noch dazu geröstet.


----------



## Tikey0815 (24. Juli 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> September 2016 eingestellt-
> begann die Zeitschrift 1972.


2016? Ich hoffe man entdeckt zwischendurch noch neues beim Durchblättern.......wenn die Seiten nicht so kleben würden


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Juli 2021)

Hab e nach langer, langer Zeit mal wieder Schmorguken gemacht.
Dazu ein paar Lammkottletts, mmmmhh


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (24. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Die Spieße sehen klasse aus,
> nur wozu brauchst Du das Hühnerfutter? noch dazu geröstet.


Das ist nur wegen der Farbe. Die passt dazu.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Juli 2021)

Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Das ist nur wegen der Farbe. Die passt dazu.


ok, dann kannst ja noch auf Karpfen füttern


----------



## Blueser (24. Juli 2021)

Vorbereitung für Chili Con Carne und Wildschweinkeule:


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Juli 2021)

Blueser ,
Du willst mich ärgern.
Ich habe leider keine Möglichkeit zum Grillen.


----------



## Blueser (24. Juli 2021)

Das tut mir leid, vielleicht sind folgende Bilder ein schwacher Trost:


----------



## Blueser (24. Juli 2021)

Diverse Beilagen:


----------



## Jason (24. Juli 2021)

Nicht von mir, sondern vom Hotelkoch. 




Hundshai mit Garnelen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Juli 2021)

Besuch hat sich angekündigt, als machte ich mal wieder eine orientalische Hackbällchenorgie.
Minimax wird bestimmt wieder begeistert von diesem farbenfrohen Gericht sein


----------



## Minimax (25. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Besuch hat sich angekündigt, als machte ich mal wieder eine orientalische Hackbällchenorgie.
> Minimax wird bestimmt wieder begeistert von diesem farbenfrohen Gericht sein
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 380677
> ...


Minimax ist erneut begeistert von dieser herrlich bunten und dennoch gehaltvollen Kreation von Dir.
Überhaupt freut er sich immer über den weiten kulturellen Schweifbereich Deiner Kreationen, und bewundert Deinen
Stil der in gleichem Maße Gaumen, Magen und Augen anspricht, gerade weil Du ja schon bereits ein ält.. ein gestandener Mann
mit großer Lebenserfahrung bist.
Ich habe eine Theorie über diese besondere Note der gehobenen Küche  á la Brillendorsch: Vermutlich entspringt
sie zwei Wurzeln:

-Zum einen Deiner besonderen Verbindung in den ostadriatischen Raum*. Dort mischen sich wie nirgends sonst kulinarische
Einflüsse leichter, fischlastiger westmediterraner Küche, erdig-gehaltvoller Gerichte des k.u.k-Bereichs und nicht zuletzt
osmanischer Küche mit Gemüse, Hackfleisch und Schärfe.

-Zum Anderen deine Freude am schönen, bunten Anblick eines Gerichtes, die Lust am Genuss und die Gewissheit dass leckeres
nicht aufwendig sein muss und das jede Minute die man in der Küche spart in froher Tischrunde mit lieben Menschen verbracht
werden kann.

Wenn -wenn!- Diese theoretischen Überlegungen zutreffen, ergeben sich daraus drei Folgerungen:

-Erstens musst Du ein perfekter Gastgeber sein, der zwar das ganze Jahr über Gäste ins Reich des Genusses führen kann, aber
dessen wahre Meisterschaft sich an langen lauen Sommerabenden zeigt.
-Zweitens glaube ich, dass Du es liebst, gehaltvollen Roten aus irdenen Krügen zu kredenzen, und sicherlich ein- zwei oder fünf
ganz böse balkanische Klarheiten für nach dem Schmaus bereithältst.
-Drittens dürftest Du einer der wenigen Sterblichen sein, dessen Köfte/Kifte/Kebab-Shish(i)/Mititei diejenigen meiner lieben Missus
in Konsistenz Duft und Geschmack möglicherweise übertreffen. Ich schreib das nicht Leichtfertig.


Jede Theorie ist fehlbar, aber ich glaube ich liege nicht ganz daneben,
herzlich,
Minimax



*Ich wünsche Dir einen schönen erholsamen Urlaub gehabt zu haben, danke für die Berichte


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Juli 2021)

werter Minimax ,
jetzt kann ich vor Verlegenheit kaum noch schreiben.


Minimax schrieb:


> -Zum einen Deiner besonderen Verbindung in den ostadriatischen Raum*. Dort mischen sich wie nirgends sonst kulinarische
> Einflüsse leichter, fischlastiger westmediterraner Küche, erdig-gehaltvoller Gerichte des k.u.k-Bereichs und nicht zuletzt
> osmanischer Küche mit Gemüse, Hackfleisch und Schärfe.


soweit stimmig, nur dass die Osmanen nie in Istrien waren, es mischen sich slawische mit venizianiscen und K+K Einflüsse.
Istrien ist nicht groß, dennoch ist die Küche dort extrem vielfältig, entlang der Küste dominieren Fischgerichte mit viel Gemüse,
lediglich 7-10Km ins Innere dominieren Fleisch mit hausgemachten Nudeln.
Hackfleischgerichte sind nicht istrianisch sondern werden nur für Touristen angeboten. Die berühmten Chivapchichi sind bosnischer und serbischer Herkunft.
Ebenso die gegrillten Schweine, die man jetzt zur Saison überall sieht (viel zu grob für echte istrische Küche). das Gröbste, was es dort original gibt,
ist Kobasice (eine grobe Bratwurst mit Sauerkraut).
da obige Hackfleischgericht stammt aus der syrisch/türkischen Küche.

Der Wein:
die roten Weine in Istrien sind tatsächlich gehaltvoll und ausgesprochen lecker , besonders der rote Teran.
Die weißen: jeder kleine Bauer panscht sich seinen Malvasier zusammen, (ich kann gut drauf verzichten) , ich benutze den nicht einmal zum Kochen.

Herzlichst
Christian


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Juli 2021)

legendär ist istrischer Prsut, ein luftgetrockneter Rohschinken.
Jedes Jahr im Sept. findet in Tinjan die Weltmeisterschaft für luftgetrocknete Rohschinken statt,
Dort kann man quasi alle mediteranen Rohschinken verkosten.
In Kombination mit gutem Käse und Rotwein ein Traum


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Juli 2021)

eine besondere Spezialität sind Gerichte mit Fleisch vom Boskarin,
eine autochtone uralte Rinderrasse, die sich ausschließlich von Kräutern und Blättern ernährt.
Riesen Viecher mit 1200 Kg Gewicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Juli 2021)

Auch typisch für Istrien sind Trüffel.
Hier ein Steak mit Trüffelsoße


----------



## NaabMäx (26. Juli 2021)

Weis nicht, was da los ist, ich mach öfter das Gericht mit dem selben Namen, und es kommt immer was anderes dabei raus.
Das Gericht heißt, " Was der Kühlschrank her gibt"
Heut kam das raus:




Pfanne 
Butter oder Öl erhitzen.
Zwiebeln, Knoblauch anbräunen
3 frische Eier aus Hühnern pressen, 
Dosenmais, Dose Tunfisch, frisches Grünzeug, Peperoni, Tabasco, Salz, Pfeffer 
Fertig
Keine 5 Min. 
Mal sehen wie das schmeckt.


----------



## Blueser (26. Juli 2021)

Ich bin da optimistisch ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (26. Juli 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Das Gericht heißt, " Was der Kühlschrank her gibt"



Ein Bier war wohl leider nicht mehr im Kühlschrank?


----------



## NaabMäx (26. Juli 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ein Bier war wohl leider nicht mehr im Kühlschrank?


Des Weizen hab ich schon zum Kochen aufgemacht. Musste mir Mut antrinken. Und ausserdem hab ich einen morts durm Durscht kappt.
Scharf würzen, dann wird's schon runter rutschen.
Jeden Tag eine andere Überraschung. 
Sauber sag ich, - der Kühlschrank ist ein richtiger Zauberer. Des schmeckt sogar. 
An den Dosierungen muss ich noch etwas abreiten - vor allem beim Tabasko - sakaradie ist des scharf.


----------



## NaabMäx (26. Juli 2021)

O fareck - ich glaub i hab a Brandblodan auf der Zung. 
Alte - hol schnell nu ein Weizen und einen Eiswürfel zum lutschen. Sakra-sakra.


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. Juli 2021)

Hausmannskost,............Kohlrouladen.


----------



## Blueser (27. Juli 2021)

Gebratener Blumenkohl mit Béchamelsauce (der Blumenkohl muss weg ):


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Juli 2021)

So paniert und gebraten sieht Blumenkohl ja fast aus wie etwas zu essen.


----------



## Fruehling (27. Juli 2021)

Okay, vielleicht ein bißchen OT aber für die Ästheten hier im Thread ganz sicher ein Gewinn:




			https://www.youtube.com/c/AlvinZhou1/videos
		



*So richtig* schön, was der Bursche da abliefert...


----------



## Minimax (28. Juli 2021)

Heute bin ich wieder mit Kochen dran. Ich möchte gerne Tintenfisch in Tomatensauce machen, dazu zum Stippen Baguette/Landbrot.
Tintenfisch mach ich separat und geb in kurz vorm Servieren in die Sauce.
Das Problem ist, ich bin noch unentschlossen, ob ich lieber eine eher tomatig-stückige Sauce, wie so ein klassisches Sugo machen
soll, oder eher eine dünne, sud-ähnliche Tomaten-Weissweinsauce wie bei bei Miesmuscheln.
Grübel, grübel...


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne Tintenfisch  zum Stippen Baguette/Landbrot.


wo zum Teufel fängt man beim Stippen Tintenfische mit Brot?


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, ich bin noch unentschlossen, ob ich lieber eine eher tomatig-stückige Sauce, wie so ein klassisches Sugo machen
> soll, oder eher eine dünne, sud-ähnliche Tomaten-Weissweinsauce wie bei bei Miesmuscheln.
> Grübel, grübel...


welche Art von Tintenfischen möchtest Du zubereiten?
Sepia?
Calmare?
oder Krake?


----------



## Minimax (28. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> welche Art von Tintenfischen möchtest Du zubereiten?
> Sepia?
> Calmare?
> oder Krake?


Sepiatuben, und kleinere Ganze, werd ich zu Ringen oder Stücken schneiden, mal sehen. Eigentlich mach ich das Gericht am liebsten
mit den ganz winzigen Ganzen, aber die hab ich grad nicht da.
Den köstlichen Kraken gibts nur für die Missus und mich alleine.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Juli 2021)

Sepia schneide ich in Würfel, koche sie in einem Sud aus Gemüsebrühe, Knoblauch und Tomaten, das Ganze gewürzt mit Pfeffer, Salz etwas Thym und Lorbeer.
Nach der Kochzeit den Sud abgießen, bei Seite stellen und die Sepia mit einem kräftigen Rotwein auffüllen. Mit kalter Butter binden und mit Sud abschmecken.
Dazu passen hausgemachte Nudeln, Gnocki oder Spätzle


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Juli 2021)

ok, ist jetzt mit Rotwein, aber Du wirst begeistert sein


----------



## Minimax (28. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Sepia schneide ich in Würfel, koche sie in einem Sud aus Gemüsebrühe, Knoblauch und Tomaten, das Ganze gewürzt mit Pfeffer, Salz etwas Thym und Lorbeer.
> Nach der Kochzeit den Sud abgießen, bei Seite stellen und die Sepia mit einem kräftigen Rotwein auffüllen. Mit kalter Butter binden und mit Sud abschmecken.
> Dazu passen hausgemachte Nudeln, Gnocki oder Spätzle


Hört sich köstlich an.  Der Beginn Ist ganz ähnlich wie meine zweite Variante, aber die zweite Runde mit Rotwein und Butterbindung ist mir neu. Ich werd glaub ich die Weissweintomatenlösung anwenden, aber ein bisschen mit der Sauce ekschperimentieren.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hört sich köstlich an.  Der Beginn Ist ganz ähnlich wie meine zweite Variante, aber die zweite Runde mit Rotwein und Butterbindung ist mir neu. Ich werd glaub ich die Weissweintomatenlösung anwenden, aber ein bisschen mit der Sauce ekschperimentieren.


ein Rezept aus Istrien.
Dort werden meißtens Surlice dazu gereicht,
Das sind selbst gemachte Nudeln, die in der Hand gerollt werden, der Teig ist ähnlich wie bei Spätzle, nur nicht so feucht


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Juli 2021)

Hier mal Sepia mit Polenta.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Juli 2021)

Zur Abwechlung werter Minimax , 
heute mal Elsässische Küche, 
Leberklöße mit Röstkartoffeln und Sahne-Merettichsoße.


----------



## Minimax (28. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Hier mal Sepia mit Polenta.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 380925


Oh herrlich- In der Planungsphase hatte ich auch mal an Polenta gedacht. Aber die Stelle ich mir für den Herbst/Winter vor, zu einem weindunklen, edlen Krakenragout.

Ganz allgemein: Es gibt so unendlich viele Köstlichkeiten auch ohne Flossen aus dem Meer, ich bin ganz verrückt nach all den seltsamen Tierchen. Und ob aufwändig zubereitet, ganz einfach gemacht oder gar roh, aus aller Herren Länder ist es immer eine herrliche Leckerei!


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh herrlich- In der Planungsphase hatte ich auch mal an Polenta gedacht. Aber die Stelle ich mir für den Herbst/Winter vor, zu einem weindunklen, edlen Krakenragout.


Eine gute Polenta ist ja auch sehr vielseitig verwendbar, zu Pulpo ein mediteraner Klassiker.
Wenn Du dann noch hauchdünn Parmesan über das Ragout hobelst, wird deine Missus dir mind. eine Woche Angelerlaubnis erteilen


----------



## Skott (28. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Zur Abwechlung werter Minimax ,
> heute mal Elsässische Küche,
> Leberklöße mit Röstkartoffeln und Sahne-Merettichsoße.


Sehe ich richtig, Christian? Bist du in der glücklichen Lage, in deiner Wohnung ständig auf Gas kochen zu können, oder ist das ein Urlaubs- oder Garten-Foto?


----------



## Minimax (28. Juli 2021)

Ich bin mitten in der Vorbereitung, bzw. Die Sepias sind zubereitet und warten nun gekühlt und zitronenbenetzt auf ihre Vermählung mit der Sosse heute Abend zum Warmziehen. 
Ob ich einen raushau und als Bonus noch ein paar Garnelen dazugebe?

In der Zwischenzeit hat mich Brillendorsch völlig kirre gemacht, in seinem istrisch-schwäbischen Rotwein, Pulpo, Polenta, Leberknödel und Spätzle Trommelfeuer ist in mir seltsamerweise der Heisshunger auf in Wein geschmorte Hühnerherzen erwacht, die Baby-Kalmare des Festlandes...


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Juli 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Sehe ich richtig, Christian? Bist du in der glücklichen Lage, in deiner Wohnung ständig auf Gas kochen zu können, oder ist das ein Urlaubs- oder Garten-Foto?


das ist bei mir zu Hause, auf Gas zu kochen ist schon toll.


----------



## Skott (28. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> das ist bei mir zu Hause, auf Gas zu kochen ist schon toll.


Da gebe ich dir recht, ich kann das leider nur draußen auf dem Seitenkochfeld vom Gasgrill, aber das mach richtig Spass!


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> in Wein geschmorte Hühnerherzen


welch köstlich mediteranes Gericht, lecker mit Steinpilzen und Polenta


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Juli 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir recht, ich kann das leider nur draußen auf dem Seitenkochfeld vom Gasgrill, aber das mach richtig Spass!


dafür kannst Du richtig grillen.


----------



## Minimax (28. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> das ist bei mir zu Hause, auf Gas zu kochen ist schon toll.





Skott schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir recht, ich kann das leider nur draußen auf dem Seitenkochfeld vom Gasgrill, aber das mach richtig Spass!


Mrs. Minimax hat oben in ihrer Wipfelwohnung nen Gasherd, ich bin ganz neidisch. Herrliches Kochen, punktgenaues Braten.
Der Gasbackofen ist dagegen gewöhnungsbedürftig, da lob ich mir meinen Elektrischen mit allem Pipapo plus Selbstreinigungsfunktion.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Juli 2021)

Mein Gasherd ist auch schon museumsreif mit 55 Jahren. backen mit Gas ist nicht so toll, Und ma etwas bei sehr niedriger temp. ist auch nicht.
ich würde die Küche gern etwas modernisieren, mit Kombiherd und so, aber meine bessere Hälfte sagt:  dafür fahren wir lieber in den Urlaub


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> plus Selbstreinigungsfunktion.


hast Du schon mal ne fette Gans darin zubereitet?
da komm die Funktion aber schnell an ihre Grenzen


----------



## Minimax (28. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> hast Du schon mal ne fette Gans darin zubereitet?
> da komm die Funktion aber schnell an ihre Grenzen


Ich hab leider nur den kleinen Geflügelschein, also Brust/Schlegel abwärts.  Ich hab aber genau in all den Jahren bei meiner 2020 verstorbenen Grossmutter aufgepasst und mitgeholfen, und ich möchte mir diesen Herbst den Entenschein verdienen. Von dort ists nur noch ein winziger Schritt bis zur Gans.

Ist auch bitter nötig, denn die Missus und ich haben divergierende Ansichten hinsichtlich Würze, Füllung und vor allem Sosse (Ihr Stil ist köstlich, aber.. aber.. Du weisst was ich meine) Höchste Zeit das ich mich emanzipiere und das Gelernte Wissen von Omi tatkräftig in einen traditionellen Gänse/Entenbraten umsetze, damit das alte Mädchen da oben stolz auf ihren Enkel sein kann.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Juli 2021)

Du meinst so etwas? Minimax , Das Vögelchen hatte 6,5 Kg ausgeschlachtet und war so lecker, dass es von nur 3 Personen an einem Tag verspeist wurde


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Juli 2021)

Wie Du siehst werter Minimax , fröne ich keineswegs nur der adriatischen Esskultur


----------



## Minimax (28. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Wie Du siehst werter Minimax , fröne ich keineswegs nur der adriatischen Esskultur


Welch prächtiger Wundervogel!


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Du meinst so etwas? Minimax , Das Vögelchen hatte 6,5 Kg ausgeschlachtet und war so lecker, dass es von nur 3 Personen an einem Tag verspeist wurde
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 380934




Noch etwas zu blass. Der Geier muss länger brutzeln.


----------



## Minimax (28. Juli 2021)

Neues von der Front: Die Kombinierte Einlage ist fertig.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Und der Sud macht gute Fortschritte, kräftig und köstlich. Aber da muss ich noch länger dran herumdoktorn was Würze und Konsistenz anbelangt. 




Auf jeden Fall ein weiterer Schuss Weißwein, aber seltsamerweise ist die Kochweinbuddel bereits leer, obwohl ich garnicht so viel in den Topf gegeben habe. Rätsel über Rätsel...


----------



## Skott (28. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ein weiterer Schuss Weißwein, aber seltsamerweise ist die Kochweinbuddel bereits leer, obwohl ich garnicht so viel in den Topf gegeben habe. Rätsel über Rätsel...


Das kenne ich nur zu gut, dieser permanente Kontrollzwang, zu prüfen, ob der verwendete Wein auch den lukullischen Anforderungen entspricht und auf Dauer stand hält. Der Test ist zwar sehr anstrengend, aber was tun wir nicht alles für ein gutes Ergebnis...


----------



## Skott (28. Juli 2021)

Ich bin da auch sehr bei Alfred Biolek, der trank auch immer beim Kochen.
Und wenn ich mediteran koche, dann schmeckt mir nun mal kein Bier dazu....
(Bei einer feinen Haxe sieht das schon wieder ganz anders aus...)


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (28. Juli 2021)

Heute mal Garnelen in Knoblauch, dazu flammbierte Birnen und Parmesan Spaghetti. Die Maiskolben sind nur wegen der Farbzusammenstellung.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (28. Juli 2021)

Sicherheitsstipp


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> seltsamerweise ist die Kochweinbuddel bereits leer, obwohl ich garnicht so viel in den Topf gegeben habe.


Darum heißt es ja auch Kochwein und nicht Topfwein


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Neues von der Front: Die Kombinierte Einlage ist fertig.


Das sieht schon mal richtig gut aus, mhhh


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Juli 2021)

Heute noch einmal Elsass, diesmal der Klassiker Flammkuchen.
Bild nur vor dem Backofen, danach war ich zu langsam


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juli 2021)

Sieht aus wie ne Pizza.


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Juli 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ne Pizza.


keine Tomatensoße sondern gewürzter Schmand.
Belag nur Speck und zwiebeln.


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Juli 2021)

Das Elsass ist ja nur 30 Km von hier entfernt, deshalb zählt das für mich zur regionalen Küche.
Und weil ich nun mal eine elsässische Woche eingelegt habe, werde ich am Sonntag Elsässer Bäckeoffe zubereiten.


----------



## Hering 58 (29. Juli 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ne Pizza.





Brillendorsch schrieb:


> keine Tomatensoße sondern gewürzter Schmand.
> Belag nur Speck und zwiebeln.


Das sieht man doch Profe. Das dass keine Pizza ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juli 2021)

Na gut dann eben wie Pizza ohne Tomatensoße.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Juli 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Na gut danne eben wie Pizza ohne Tomatensoße.



Ohne Tomatensauce!?
Arme Leute Essen!


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Juli 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ohne Tomatensauce!?
> Arme Leute Essen!


Flammkuchen eben


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Juli 2021)

Flammkuchen sind schon etwas Feines.
Hauchdünn und knusprig müssen sie sein und am besten ein paar Blasen geworfen haben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Juli 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Flammkuchen sind schon etwas Feines.
> Hauchdünn und knusprig müssen sie sein und am besten etwas Blasen geworfen haben.


genau so


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Juli 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Arme Leute Essen!


sein wir mal ehrlich:
die meißten wirklich guten Gerichte waren ursprünglich genau das.
So auch der Flammkuchen oder auch Bäckeoffe, da wurde das Restgemüse mit gesammelten Fleischabschnitten zusammen mit selbstgepantschtem Wein
in einen Tontopf zum Backhaus getragen, da wurde die Resthitze des Backofens vom Brotbacken genutzt. 
Man stellte den Topf hinein und ging aufs Feld zur Arbeit. Am Ende des Tages holte man ihn ab.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> sein wir mal ehrlich:
> die meißten wirklich guten Gerichte waren ursprünglich genau das.




Der gewilderte Hirsch aus Kaisers Wald war auf jeden Fall gratis und superlecker.


----------



## Minimax (29. Juli 2021)

hier kurz der Abschlussbericht zu meinem Tintenfisch in Tomatensauce- ein Bild bleibe ich schuldig, da es dann etwas tuultuarisch wurde und bei Tisch das Handy nicht gerne gesehen ist (Eine Praxis die ich selbst seinerzeit eingeführt habe, zu recht wie ich finde) Jedenfalls hat die Vermählung der Polpoteilchen mit der Sauce gut geklappt- und Mrs. Minimax und die Kinder fandens sehr lecker. Schwacher Trost für mich, denn ich selbst habe keinen Bissen runtergekriegt, und fand das ganze Gericht zu intensiv und die Tintenfischringe irgendwie fragwürdig.

Ich glaube, ich bin ersten dem Phänomen des "Sattkochens" (kennt ihr bestimmt, wenn man lange Kocht, Brät, probiert und abschmeckt und in den DÜnsten steht ist man am Ende Schon vor dem Essen satt).

Das ist die eine Sache. die zweite, die mir das Gericht verlitten hat war: Zuviel Bohai. Die Wahrheit ist doch, das Tintenfisch in Tomate eigentlich ein schnelles, leichtes mediterranes Pfannen-Stippgericht ist, und eigentlich Brät man Rasch die Kopffüßler mit Zwiebeln und Knoblauch an, Kippt nen Glas Weissen und ne Dose Tomaten(stücke) drüber, Würzen, salzen und ein bisschen Blubbern lassen,  ein Landbrot (Baguette in cool) dazu. Fertig ist die Laube-
Mein Ganzes Trara mit dem Vorkochen der Tintenfische, dem gesonderten Anbraten und geschlagene 3 Stunden oderso die Sauce kochen, immer wieder reduzieren und angiessen hat mich nicht nur Zeit gekostet, sondern die wurde dann so dicht und intensiv, das ich sogar vorm servieren die Hälfte abschöpfen und durch Wasser ersetzen musste.  Erinnert ihr Euch, als ich am Anfang nicht sicher war, wohin der Weg des Gerichts gehen sollte? Da war der Keim des Untergangs bereits gelegt.

Oh, und ganz wichtig: Die Grossen RInge munden mir nicht, und ich empfinde sie in solch einem Gericht als unpassend. Babycalamari müssen es sein.
Vielleicht hat das vom Anfang an auch meine Lust und später den Appetit gedämpft. 
Schade, denn ich konnte Tintenfisch/Tomate eigentlich immer ganz gut- ich bin wohl aus der Übung.

Naja, egal, meiner Familie hats geschmeckt, das ist die Hauptsache, und sie ahnen nicht welch Drama sich hinter den Kulissen abgespielt haben. Jetzt muss etwas Zeit ins Land gehen, und dann werde ich wieder meine Form finden. Seafood will halt nicht in Öäfarben auf grosser Leinwand gemalt werden, sondern mit lockerer Feder skizziert werden,

hg
Minimax

PS Aber ein gutes hatte es doch, nämlich das schone Kochgespräch währenddessen mit dem Brillendorsch


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Juli 2021)

Minimax , schade dass es nicht so super lief, schön dass es den anderen dennoch mundete
und ganz besonders super ist Deine Fähigkeit zur Selbskritik.

Und dass dir die kleine Unterhaltung mit mir so gefallen hat, ist mir eine Ehre


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (29. Juli 2021)

Gebratene Möhren und Kartoffeln und dazu Rinderfilet.
Echt lecker.


----------



## Mikesch (30. Juli 2021)

Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Gebratene Möhren und Kartoffeln und dazu Rinderfilet.
> Echt lecker.
> 
> 
> ...


Die Scheiben unter den Paprika/Chillies , Jacon?


----------



## Jan_Cux (30. Juli 2021)

Minimax , das Sattkochen kenne ich zur genüge... geht mir fast immer so.  Ich futter denn meist erst einen Tag später davon.


----------



## Jan_Cux (30. Juli 2021)

Zum Glück ist bald wider Herbst/Winter da kan man Gerichte kochen die am nächsten Tag noch viel besser schmecken.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (30. Juli 2021)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Die Scheiben unter den Paprika/Chillies , Jacon?


Das sind gebratene Birnen


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Juli 2021)

Moin,

das Phänomen des Sattkochens kenne ich auch - endlich habe ich nun einen Namen dafür - Danke !

Ich würde es noch um das Phänomen des "Stress-Kochens" ergänzen. Wenn ich für Andere koche , im größeren Stil besonders , schleicht sich gelegentlich

Hektik ein , ein überhöhtes Anspruchsdenken an sich selbst , welches den ( eigenen ) Appetit stark zügelt ... schweißnass und roter Kopf trifft es im Extremfall , bestenfalls habe ich nach der "Orgie" ein enthaltsames

Ruhepäuschen im Sinn.

Davon mal ab gelingen mir besonders Soßen auch mal nicht wirklich - zu wässrig ist die kleine Schwester von zu pampig ... ich nehme es mittlerweile gelassen - auch wenn es an der Ehre kratzt...

Es gibt sie aber auch - die fast perfekten Tage, gepaart mit einem Schuss Gelassenheit gelingen sie dann - die Gerichte - ganz besonders gut !

R.S.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Juli 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> gepaart mit einem Schuss Gelassenheit gelingen sie dann - die Gerichte - ganz besonders gut !


das ist es, was am Kochen so schön ist


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Juli 2021)

so, die Vorbereitungen für den morgigen Bäckeoffe sind soweit abgeschlossen.
Gemüse geschnitten, Fleisch geschnitten und beides mit Rießling mariniert.
Nun hat mir der Syrische Metzger mal wieder viel zu viel in die Tüte gepackt.
jetzt überleg ich schon , was als Nächstes an die Reihe kommt. 
Irish Stew vieleicht?


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Juli 2021)

Moin Moin Jungs,
unser neue Backofen macht was er soll  

in der Woche hat er den Krustenbraten zum Ploppen gebracht.
Heute ein Pastitsio das ist ein Nudelauflauf.

Brillendorsch​schreibt immer ich darf Dosentomaten nehmen
die kommen auch damit rein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Juli 2021)

Sieht gut aus nobbi1962 ABBA du brauchst noch n neues Handy für bessere Bilder.


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Juli 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus nobbi1962 ABBA du brauchst noch n neues Handy für bessere Bilder.


Ja Tinca Tinca,
ei weiß


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Juli 2021)

Eilmeldung

Professor Tinca​die AB 

Familie hält zusammen  
neue Bilder kommen.

ich sach abba noch nix
nur Danke für uns mit die bilders;-))


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. August 2021)

Super nobbi1962 
Bin abba schon neugierig.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Super nobbi1962
> Bin abba schon neugierig.


ich auch ich auch
ich werde voll neu modern;-)

Heute Reste-Essen


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. August 2021)

Der Baeckeoffe von gestern. Dazu selbst gebackene Brötchen
Die Gäste waren begeistert.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. August 2021)

einer der Gäste meinte, es sei ja gar kein richtiger Elsässer Baeckeoffe, weil ja deutscher Wein drinn wäre.
Also recherchierte ich mal etwas.
Lamm und Kartoffeln kamen aus Frankreich.
Möhren aus den Niederlanden.
Sellerie aus Belgien.
Das Olivenöl aus Istrien
Der Lauch und der Wein aus Deutschland.
Knoblauch aus Spanien.

Es ist also ein europäischer Baeckeoffe.

OH OH, der ökologische Fußabdruck dieser Köstlichkeit könnte von Bigfoot persönlich stammen


----------



## Brutzel (2. August 2021)

Zwar kein Gericht in den Sinne aber da mich zur Zeit meine Gurkenpflanzen und Tomaten zu schützen, habe ich heute Mal nach russische Art Gurken und Tomaten eingekocht. Von mir aus kann der Winter lang werden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. August 2021)

Brutzel schrieb:


> Zwar kein Gericht in den Sinne aber da mich zur Zeit meine Gurkenpflanzen und Tomaten zu schützen, habe ich heute Mal nach russische Art Gurken und Tomaten eingekocht. Von mir aus kann der Winter lang werden.



Für so manches Gericht sind das aber sehr wichtige Zutaten. 
Und selbst eingekocht schmeckts meißt viel besser


----------



## angler1996 (2. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> einer der Gäste meinte, es sei ja gar kein richtiger Elsässer Baeckeoffe, weil ja deutscher Wein drinn wäre.
> Also recherchierte ich mal etwas.
> Lamm und Kartoffeln kamen aus Frankreich.
> Möhren aus den Niederlanden.
> ...


fehtl nur noch woher dr Dopp und´#s +Gescharre stammt;-))


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. August 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> fehtl nur noch woher dr Dopp und´#s +Gescharre stammt;-))


Soufflenheim Elsass


----------



## angler1996 (2. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Soufflenheim Elsass







__





						soufflenheim keramik online - Google Suche
					





					www.google.com
				




schaut gut aus 

gehe tendenziell eher bei mir um die Ecke
https://www.keramik-waldenburg.de/toepferstadt-waldenburg.html


----------



## Kauli11 (2. August 2021)

Brutzel schrieb:


> nach russische Art Gurken und Tomaten


... mit Vodka ?


----------



## Brutzel (2. August 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> ... mit Vodka ?


Natürlich aber nur den flugfähigen .


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. August 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na ja, Soufflenheim ist ja auch bei mir um die Ecke, gerade mal 70 Km


----------



## fireforget (5. August 2021)

Heute gab es den Wolfsbarsch aus dem Dänemark ist geil Thread von gestern. Mangels Ausstattung in der FeWo musste etwas improvisiert werden. Das Ergebnis war absolut 1. Sahne


----------



## Elmar Elfers (5. August 2021)

Wow, schönes Tier  War bestimmt mega-lecker!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. August 2021)

Heute gab es mal wieder was eher
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 seltenes auf dem Teller.
Marillenknödel mit Brandteig!


----------



## daci7 (6. August 2021)

Ich bin grad eher der Typ für die schnelle Küche... keine Zeit für viel schnickschnack.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. August 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich bin grad eher der Typ für die schnelle Küche... keine Zeit für viel schnickschnack.


Purismus in dieser Form ist ein wahrer Luxus


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. August 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich bin grad eher der Typ für die schnelle Küche... keine Zeit für viel schnickschnack.
> Anhang anzeigen 381799



Das sieht wirklich sehr gut aus! 

Bleiben die Sardinen beim Wenden gar nicht am Grillrost kleben bzw. zerfallen? Hast Du die Sardinen selbst gefangen oder aus dem Supermarkt? Ich habe einmal mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir dort diese tiefgefrorenen Sardinen aus der Tüte zu kaufen. Taugen die etwas zum Grillen oder Braten oder lieber nicht?

Kann man diese Supermarkt-Sardinen als Köderfisch für Hechte verwenden?


----------



## Mooskugel (7. August 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Kann man diese Supermarkt-Sardinen als Köderfisch für Hechte verwenden?


Hab die Mal verwendet. Sind nach dem auftauen sehr weich. Gefroren aufziehen ist OK. Mit Baitband gesichert, geht auch aufgetaut. Aber nur ins Gewässer reingeschlenzt. Keine Gewaltwürfe.
Hab aber nix drauf gefangen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. August 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Hab aber nix drauf gefangen.



Es ist an dieser Stelle zwar etwas off-topic aber ich denke Meeresfische funktionieren auch nicht in jedem Gewässer.
Vielen Dank für den Hinweis mit der Verwendung im gefrorenen Zustand und den zu vermeidenden Gewaltwürfen.


----------



## Tauwurmbader (7. August 2021)

_Unsere Küche bleibt heute und morgen geschlossen, es wird gegrillt._


----------



## daci7 (7. August 2021)

Die Sardinen und Makrelen sind frisch vom Händler- TK zerfällt und schmeckt auch nicht.
Der Grill muss ordentlich heiß sein und man darf die nicht zu früh wenden, dann geht's eigendlich ganz entspannt


----------



## Tauwurmbader (7. August 2021)

Zum erstenmal versuche ich Lachs auf Zedernholz, aber den gibt's erst morgen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. August 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Die Sardinen und Makrelen sind frisch vom Händler- TK zerfällt und schmeckt auch nicht.
> Der Grill muss ordentlich heiß sein und man darf die nicht zu früh wenden, dann geht's eigendlich ganz entspannt



Das mit dem TK und dem Geschmack habe ich mir schon gedacht.
Nun gut, wenn also Sardinen, dann lieber irgendwo frisch vom Fisch-Höker geholt.


----------



## Blueser (7. August 2021)

Der "frische" Fisch bei unserem Händler ist auch nur aufgetaute Ware. So die Antwort auf meine Nachfrage ...  
Wirklich frischen Seefisch gibt es wohl nur in Nähe der Küste.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. August 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Der "frische" Fisch bei unserem Händler ist auch nur aufgetaute Ware. So die Antwort auf meine Nachfrage ...
> Wirklich frischen Seefisch gibt es wohl nur in Nähe der Küste.


zumindest ist er mir nicht mehr frisch genug.
Was hier als Frischfisch angeboten wird, das hätten wir früher nicht einmal den Schweinen gegeben, wir hätten Angst gehabt, dass das Schwein stirbt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus nobbi1962 ABBA du brauchst noch n neues Handy für bessere Bilder.


Moin Moin Jungs,
OT -----Test Test,
für lecker Essen- die Bilder.






lg nobbi


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. August 2021)

wow, gestochen scharf nobbi1962


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wow, gestochen scharf nobbi1962


das war unser Boardi 
tomxxxtom​
der hat einfach was  mit der Post geschickt.

Hier auch noch ein großes Danke.

lg nobbi


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. August 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Der "frische" Fisch bei unserem Händler ist auch nur aufgetaute Ware. So die Antwort auf meine Nachfrage ...
> Wirklich frischen Seefisch gibt es wohl nur in Nähe der Küste.


Kannst ja hier mal gucken................









						send-a-fish.de | Fisch online kaufen
					

FISCH frisch & lecker direkt von der Küste! Durchgängige Kühlkette · Täglich frisch · eigener Räucherei · Fisch-Fachhandel · Seit 1959




					www.send-a-fish.de


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> das war unser Boardi
> tomxxxtom​
> der hat einfach was  mit der Post geschickt.
> 
> ...


oh, das ist aber eine super Sache


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> zumindest ist er mir nicht mehr frisch genug.
> Was hier als Frischfisch angeboten wird, das hätten wir früher nicht einmal den Schweinen gegeben, wir hätten Angst gehabt, dass das Schwein stirbt.



wenn ich Fisch kaufe. dann muss ich nach Frankreich ins Cora fahren. 60Km
Den Franzosen kann man keine Gammelfische als frisch anbieten wie unseren Landratten.
Aber hin und wider hat auch der Syrer gegenüber recht ordentliche Ware


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. August 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Wirklich frischen Seefisch gibt es wohl nur in Nähe der Küste.



Da habe ich ja quasi Glück gehabt, so weit habe ich es nicht bis zur Küste.
Allerdings wird die Sardinen-Saison im hiesigen Wattenmeer wohl eher kurz ausfallen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. August 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Da habe ich ja quasi Glück gehabt, so weit habe ich es nicht bis zur Küste.
> Allerdings wird die Sardinen-Saison in der Nordsee wohl eher kurz ausfallen.


kleine Heringe gehen auch


----------



## Tikey0815 (7. August 2021)

Bald gibt's was leckeres vom Grill, ein Stück vom Ferkel, Foto werd ich bestimmt vor dem Verzehr wieder vergessen haben


----------



## Skott (7. August 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Der "frische" Fisch bei unserem Händler ist auch nur aufgetaute Ware. So die Antwort auf meine Nachfrage ...
> Wirklich frischen Seefisch gibt es wohl nur in Nähe der Küste.


Ich habe gute Erfahrungen bei den arabischsprachigen Supermärkten gemacht... (man muss nur den richtigen Tag treffen, in der Regel Di/Mi  und Do/Fr.)


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> zumindest ist er mir nicht mehr frisch genug.
> Was hier als Frischfisch angeboten wird, das hätten wir früher nicht einmal den Schweinen gegeben, wir hätten Angst gehabt, dass das Schwein stirbt.


Man kann aber sehen, fühlen und riechen, ob Fisch ok ist, und diese Läden mit Migrationshintergrund sin auch stolz auf ihre Ware und lassen einen gerne riechen, fühlen und testen...


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wenn ich Fisch kaufe. dann muss ich nach Frankreich ins Cora fahren. 60Km
> Den Franzosen kann man keine Gammelfische als frisch anbieten wie unseren Landratten.
> Aber hin und wider hat auch der Syrer gegenüber recht ordentliche Ware


Genau das meinte ich damit, Christian!


----------



## Minimax (7. August 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Bald gibt's was leckeres vom Grill, ein Stück vom Ferkel, Foto werd ich bestimmt vor dem Verzehr wieder vergessen haben
> Anhang anzeigen 381881


Oho-Oho, ich hab den Meater grad mal recherchiert, scheint so ne Art Delkim unter den Bratenthermometern zu sein. Tricast hat offenbar auch so ein kabelloses Teilchen mit Pieper, finde ich ungemein Interessant!


----------



## Hering 58 (7. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Jungs,
> OT -----Test Test,
> für lecker Essen- die Bilder.
> 
> ...


WoW, unser Nobbi hat ein neues Handy.


----------



## Tikey0815 (7. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oho-Oho, ich hab den Meater grad mal recherchiert, scheint so ne Art Delkim unter den Bratenthermometern zu sein. Tricast hat offenbar auch so ein kabelloses Teilchen mit Pieper, finde ich ungemein Interessant!


Das dingen ist echt genial, hatte erst bedenken wegen dem Preis aber für die Rotissiere ist es unverzichtbar


----------



## Tricast (7. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oho-Oho, ich hab den Meater grad mal recherchiert, scheint so ne Art Delkim unter den Bratenthermometern zu sein. Tricast hat offenbar auch so ein kabelloses Teilchen mit Pieper, finde ich ungemein Interessant!


Mein lieber Minimax wir haben nur ein ganz einfaches Gerät mit Kabel so in der Art: https://www.conrad.de/de/p/techno-line-ws-1050-grill-thermometer-alarm-ueberwachung-der-kerntemperatur-c-f-anzeige-gefluegel-lamm-pute-rind-1521860.html

Entweder Temperatur oder Zeit einstellen und dann klingelt es.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. August 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> WoW, unser Nobbi hat ein neues Handy.








für Bilder-
aber da war wohl die Linse beschlagen.


----------



## Hering 58 (7. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> kleine Heringe gehen auch


Na Na das geht nicht.


----------



## daci7 (7. August 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Ich habe gute Erfahrungen bei den arabischsprachigen Supermärkten gemacht... (man muss nur den richtigen Tag treffen, in der Regel Di/Mi  und Do/Fr.)
> 
> Man kann aber sehen, fühlen und riechen, ob Fisch ok ist, und diese Läden mit Migrationshintergrund sin auch stolz auf ihre Ware und lassen einen gerne riechen, fühlen und testen...
> 
> Genau das meinte ich damit, Christian!


Bei uns ist es nicht der Araber, sondern der Holländer - der kriegt Donnerstag zur Saison immer frische Makrele aus der Nordsee. Die Sardinen kommen ausm Mittelmeer und waren auch nur so lala muss ich gestehen. Besonders, wenn man die frische Ware in Andalusien gewohnt ist, merkt man schon den Unterschied. Außerdem kriegt der Fisch-Käseroller hier nur so Riesenapperate von Sardinen, lieber ess ich ja die Kleineren


----------



## Tikey0815 (7. August 2021)

Hab doch noch vor dem Verzehr ein Foto gemacht, war Mega Lecker mit Coalslaw, Körnerbrötchen und verschiedenen Saucen


----------



## Esox 1960 (8. August 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 381909
> 
> 
> Hab doch noch vor dem Verzehr ein Foto gemacht, war Mega Lecker mit Coalslaw, Körnerbrötchen und verschiedenen Saucen


Fleisch-Dorade.............  ?


----------



## Tauwurmbader (8. August 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 381909
> 
> 
> Hab doch noch vor dem Verzehr ein Foto gemacht, war Mega Lecker mit Coalslaw, Körnerbrötchen und verschiedenen Saucen


Wie war deine Adresse nochmal? 
Damit wir alle verkosten können......


----------



## Mikesch (8. August 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> ... Lecker mit Coalslaw, ...


Kohlensalat? Anthrazit od. Braunkohle.


----------



## Tikey0815 (8. August 2021)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Kohlensalat? Anthrazit od. Braunkohle.


Grünkohl


----------



## Tauwurmbader (8. August 2021)

Grünkohl is lekka.......schön mit grunzeltierBauchscheibe.......majamjam lekka eh......


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. August 2021)

Tauwurmbader schrieb:


> Grünkohl is lekka.......schön mit grunzeltierBauchscheibe.......majamjam lekka eh......


+Schweinebacke


----------



## Jan_Cux (8. August 2021)

und Pinkel!


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. August 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> und Pinkel!


schreib mal S-H    (Deutsch)


----------



## Jan_Cux (8. August 2021)

Mettenden oder Kohlwurst


----------



## Esox 1960 (8. August 2021)

Also so :
Grünkohl mit Schweinebacke,Kohl -Wurst, Kassler, Röstkartoffeln,
ein Pils und ein Kümmelschnaps.


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. August 2021)

und Zucker




ist der Sommer schon vor-bei.


----------



## Jan_Cux (8. August 2021)

Ja Zucker darf nicht fehlen, am besten auch noch normale Bratkartoffeln und gezuckerte Drillinge.... Auf den Grühnkohl gehört natürlich auch noch nen Löffel Zucker, und scharfer Senf sollte auch nicht fehlen....   Mist nu hab ich Hunger....


----------



## Blueser (8. August 2021)

Wem Grünkohl mit Zucker schmeckt, der macht auch löffelweise Zucker und Essig in die Linsensuppe ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (8. August 2021)

Definitiv gehört Zucker an Grünkohl.


----------



## Jan_Cux (8. August 2021)

Essig an Linsensuppe klingt auch gut, muß ich mal probieren.


----------



## Tauwurmbader (9. August 2021)

Erbsen, Bohnen und Linsen...........


----------



## Esox 1960 (9. August 2021)

Tauwurmbader schrieb:


> Erbsen, Bohnen und Linsen...........


Jedes Böhnchen,............ gibt ein Tönchen.........................


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> und Zucker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was für ein Sommer??


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. August 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Essig an Linsensuppe klingt auch gut, muß ich mal probieren.


das ist auch gut


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. August 2021)

Fischeintopf aus Kabeljau, Seelachs und obenauf ein paar Garnelen , dazu gab es Gemüsereis,


----------



## sprogoe (9. August 2021)

Tauwurmbader schrieb:


> Erbsen, Bohnen und Linsen...........


bringen den Arsch zum Grinsen


----------



## Tikey0815 (9. August 2021)

Mein Mittach Essen 



Muss auf die Linie achten, der Speck darf nicht so krachen, damit im Herbst mehr Grünkohl und Kohlwurst in meinen Wanst passt


----------



## ralle (9. August 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Also so :
> Grünkohl mit Schweinebacke,Kohl -Wurst, Kassler, Röstkartoffeln,
> ein Pils und ein Kümmelschnaps.


Wenns das gibt - sag bescheid !!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. August 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Mein Mittach Essen
> Anhang anzeigen 382074
> 
> 
> Muss auf die Linie achten, der Speck darf nicht so krachen, damit im Herbst mehr Grünkohl und Kohlwurst in meinen Wanst passt


  so schlimm?


----------



## Tikey0815 (9. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> so schlimm?


Schlümmer  ..... werde meinen Frust gleich zum Abendbrot mit ein paar Cabanossis stillen


----------



## Hering 58 (9. August 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Mein Mittach Essen
> Anhang anzeigen 382074
> 
> 
> Muss auf die Linie achten, der Speck darf nicht so krachen, damit im Herbst mehr Grünkohl und Kohlwurst in meinen Wanst passt


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. August 2021)

Senfeier


----------



## Blueser (9. August 2021)

Esse ich auch sehr gerne, schnell und lecker !


----------



## Tauwurmbader (9. August 2021)

Lekka, für Zwiebeln nehme ich Speck und kurz Anbraten das er Farbe bekommt.


----------



## Hering 58 (9. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Senfeier
> Anhang anzeigen 382097
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 382098


Kannst du auch bei ABBA machen.


----------



## Floma (9. August 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Essig an Linsensuppe klingt auch gut, muß ich mal probieren.


Bei uns im Schwabenland gibt es das nicht ohne. Der Essig kommt schon in der Küche in die Linsen. Dazu hält man einen Esslöffel über den Topf und begießt ihn mit dem Essig, bis sich ein schöner Brunnen bildet. Das Geplätscher genießt man eine Weile bevor man laut "heid ebbes mildr" sagt und eine gefühlte Ewigkeit soäter absetzt.

Der Topf kommt genauso wie die Essigflasche auf den Tisch. Dort schöpft sich jeder seine erste Portion und kippt sich anschließend, ohne überhaupt probiert zu haben, nochmal Essig über den Teller. Erst bei der zweiten Portion werden die Esser vorsichtiger. Beim nächsten Linsenessen ist die gewonnene Vorsicht allerdings schon wieder vergessen.

Wenn es hier bei uns in der Region irgendetwas mit dem Wort "Linsen" im Namen gibt, erwartet jeder wie selbstverständlich, dass Saitenwürste und gerauchter Bauch in den Linsen mitgegart wurden und Spätzle als Beilage gereicht werden (Essig ist obligatorisch, Maggi kann, muss aber nicht). Details wie Suppe, Eintopf, mit-oder-ohne Karotten- und/oder Kartoffelwürfel sind nebensächlich.


----------



## Blueser (9. August 2021)

Bei uns kommt ein ordentliches Stück Fleischblutwurst in die Linsensuppe. Die muss komplett zerkochen. Essig, wenn überhaupt, nur ein paar Spritzer.


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. August 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Kannst du auch bei ABBA machen.


Mit Elbe-Wasser die ganzen Eier Kochen


----------



## Hering 58 (9. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Mit Elbe-Wasser die ganzen Eier Kochen


Na logo ,wir haben ja auch in der Elbe gebadet.


----------



## Minimax (9. August 2021)

Ich kenne das auch so aus meiner Kindheit und Jugend (Westfalen), das an einen deftigen Linseneintopf ein Tropfen Essig gehört, aber wir haben das in der Familie so gehandhabt, das bei Tisch eine Flasche Essig stand, und jeder das auf dem Teller für sich gemacht hat.
Die Dosierung ist heikel, zu viel und der Essig schmeckt hervor und macht den herrlichen Eintopf sauer, am Besten aus der Flasche auf Den Löffel, ein halber Esslöffel auf einen gutgefüllten Suppenteller guten EIntopfes ist für mich persönlich genug. Zucker an die Linsensuppe hat nur meine Omi (Sachsen) gemacht, das hab ich aber abgelehnt und tue es noch.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. August 2021)

Zucker in die Linseneintopf gab ich als Kind im Österreich-Ski-Urlaub, weiß ich noch. Und auch nur da. Heute nur noch Linseneintopf "pur"


----------



## Esox 1960 (10. August 2021)

Puten -Schnitzel mit buntem Salat und Feta-Käse.


----------



## rule270 (10. August 2021)

Hy
Hier ein Rezeptbeitrag von mir.,
_Zander /DorschFiscfilet Oriental._

Für die Panade. 1Ei,1 Esslöffel Mehl 1 ,1/2 Esslöffel Zitronensaft, Pfeffer und Salz zu einem Teig verrühren.- Die filets 2 StundenZiehen lassen in dem Teig geht im Kühlschrank auch länger.
Soße: leichte Mehlschwitze mit ein wenig Currypulver machen. Das Mehl in Butter leicht anschwitzen und mit Milch ablöschen. Danach den Curry nach Geschmack hinzufügen. Sollte eine Fruchtnote gewünscht sein Orangen oder andere süsse Fruchtsäfte hinzu nehmen.
Reis kochen Koch beutel oder Normalreis:  1 Tasse Reis - 2 Tassen Wasser mit etwas Salz aufkochen lassen umrühren und auf kleinster Stufe ziehen lassen bis der Reis tocken ist.
Gemüse - Fruchtbeilage;
Zwei Bananen abschälen und in Schräge Scheiben auf eimem Teller mit Ztronensaft beträufel und etwas marinieren lassen.
Danach die Bananenscheiben in Butter oder Butterschmalz krz anbraten bis sie durch sind.
Die eingelegten Fischfilet mit der Panade  in Butterschmalz hell Goldbraun beidseitig backen.
Zusammen servieren.
Guten Apetit und petri
LG
Rudi


----------



## Skott (10. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Senfeier
> Anhang anzeigen 382097
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 382098


Endlich mal ein superscharfes Bild von dir nobbi1962


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Senfeier
> Anhang anzeigen 382097
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 382098



Moin Nobbi,

kannst Du mal bitte schreiben, wie Du die Soße da hinbekommen hast und was da drin ist?

Würde ich Morgen 1:1 so nachmachen ! 

Grüße,

R.S.


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. August 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin Nobbi,
> 
> kannst Du mal bitte schreiben, wie Du die Soße da hinbekommen hast und was da drin ist?
> 
> ...


Eine halbe Zwiebel schmoren-
1½ TL Brühe ca 1/4 Liter Wasser-
2½ Tl Senf-
Pfeffer-
Zucker-
büschen Milch und Sahne-
Kapern -
Kapernwasser.


----------



## Skott (10. August 2021)

Danke nobbi1962 , gibt es hier diese Woche auch noch...


----------



## Thomas. (10. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Zucker-
> büschen Milch und Sahne-


so Ungefär? Tee, Esslöffel 
und tolle Bilder, endlich erkenne ich mal was, habe mir sonst immer die Brille bei deinen Bildern geputzt bis ich dann mal gemerkt habe das es daran nicht lag


----------



## Skott (10. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Eine halbe Zwiebel schmoren-
> 1½ TL Brühe ca 1/4 Liter Wasser-
> 2½ Tl Senf-
> Pfeffer-
> ...


Das ist gesund, legger, bodenständig und gibt "Tinte auf'n Füller...."


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. August 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> so Ungefär? Tee, Esslöffel
> und tolle Bilder, endlich erkenne ich mal was, habe mir sonst immer die Brille bei deinen Bildern geputzt bis ich dann mal gemerkt habe das es daran nicht lag


Schisslaweng bis die Senfsoße weiß wird


----------



## rule270 (11. August 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Zucker in die Linseneintopf gab ich als Kind im Österreich-Ski-Urlaub, weiß ich noch. Und auch nur da. Heute nur noch Linseneintopf "pur"


Zucker wird verwendet wenn zuviel Essig drin war. 
Eimal etwas Blutwurst mit reinehmen geht auch. 
Als Variante weißen Hering als Beilage - machte mein alter Herr so.(Westfale)
LG
Rudi


----------



## Elmar Elfers (11. August 2021)

rule270 schrieb:


> Zucker wird verwendet wenn zuviel Essig drin war.
> Eimal etwas Blutwurst mit reinehmen geht auch.
> Als Variante weißen Hering als Beilage - machte mein alter Herr so.(Westfale)
> LG
> Rudi


Wieder was gelernt  ....und Hunger bekommen!


----------



## rule270 (11. August 2021)

Hy
In der Senfsoße verwenden wir auch ein wenig Curry das gibt Farbe und den Geschmack.
Der Curry sollte damit er nicht Bitter wird beim anschmoren hinzukommen.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. August 2021)

rule270 schrieb:


> Zucker wird verwendet wenn zuviel Essig drin war. na ja
> Eimal etwas Blutwurst mit reinehmen geht auch. Aber vorher angebraten, ist super
> Als Variante weißen Hering als Beilage - machte mein alter Herr so.(Westfale)  Oh oh. geht für mich gar nicht
> LG
> Rudi


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. August 2021)

Wo Salz ist gehört eine Prise Zucker,
wo Zucker ist gehört eine Prise Salz.  jede(r) Koch(in) beherzigt diese Grundregel.
Aber ein grundsätzlich herzhaftes Essen zu süssen , das machen höchstens Engländer oder Dänen.
wobei es im Norden tatsächlich etwas süßer zugeht, aber nicht bei Linseneintopf.
Mit Zucker kann man Bitterkeit kompensieren (Grünkohl), aber zu viel Essig kann man damit nicht kompensieren.
Da hilft nur verdünnen


----------



## Fruehling (11. August 2021)

Evtl. würde Koriander helfen mit seinem leicht seifigen Geschmack.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. August 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Evtl. würde Koriander helfen mit seinem leicht seifigen Geschmack.



Oder Duschgel.....


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. August 2021)

Wie schaut es eigentlich mit einer gescheiten Senfsauce zu Fischgerichten aus?
Etwa der Hamburger Pannfisch wird traditionell ja mit einer solchen Tunke gereicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. August 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> eicht seifigen Geschmack.


Seife und Essig ergeben ein gutes Putzmittel
guten Appetit


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. August 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wie schaut es eigentlich mit einer gescheiten Senfsauce zu Fischgerichten aus?
> Etwa der Hamburger Pannfisch wird traditionell ja mit einer solchen Tunke gereicht.


klassisch ist es eine einfache Bechamell , die mit Senf angereichert wird.
Zu Fisch eine leichte Senfnote .


----------



## Blueser (11. August 2021)

So ähnlich machen wir die Senfsauce auch. Nur der Senf wird ein anderer sein  ...


----------



## Tikey0815 (11. August 2021)

Delicious !


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. August 2021)

Kabeljaufilet mit Senfsoße und Petersilienkartoffeln ist ein Klassiker


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. August 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> r der Senf wird ein anderer sein ..


ich nehme an, du meinst den Bautzener.


----------



## Blueser (11. August 2021)

Nö, Born Senf. Bautzener geht von der Konsistenz her eher Richtung frisch angerührter Gips .
Geschmacklich sind sich beide aber ähnlich.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. August 2021)

Ich persönlich esse ja den körnigen Dijon-Senf ganz gerne. Nur zu scharf sollte er nicht sein. Scharfes Essen mag ich gerne, also was das Schärfen mit Chili & Co. anbelangt aber bei zu scharfem Senf und dann eventuell auch noch zu viel davon auf dem Wurstbrot, da schmeckt mir die ganze Stulle nicht mehr. Teufelszeug!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. August 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Nö, Born Senf. Bautzener geht von der Konsistenz her eher Richtung frisch angerührter Gips .
> Geschmacklich sind sich beide aber ähnlich.



Wobei sich mit dem Zeug auch prima ein frischer Babyschi...s faken lässt, das sollte man als Plan-B immer im Hinterkopf behalten. 

Ach quark, den mittelscharfen Bautz'ner esse ich eigentlich ebenfalls ganz gerne.


----------



## Fruehling (11. August 2021)

Die schnellste und sicher nicht schlechteste Senfsauce gab es vor vielen Jahren mal vom Bio:

Ein Teil Butter, ein Teil Senf - Butter schmelzen und den Senf unterrühren, fertig!


----------



## Blueser (11. August 2021)

Der mittelscharfe Born ist bei uns der Standart an den Bratwurstbuden in Erfurt. Die Butter Senf Sauce werde ich mal probieren.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. August 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Der mittelschafe Born ist bei uns der Standart an den Bratwurstbuden in Erfurt.



Lebhaft vorstellbar das Ganze.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. August 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Ein Teil Butter, ein Teil Senf - Butter schmelzen und den Senf unterrühren, fertig!


Die ist klasse, Nur für Fisch ist der Senfanteil zu viel hoch.
Überhaupt:  Butter geht immer, Butter kann man nur durch Mehrbutter ersetzen


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Kabeljaufilet mit Senfsoße und Petersilienkartoffeln ist ein Klassiker


Gerne tausche ich hier den Kabeljau gegen selbst gefangene Aale.
Zum Reinlegen sag ich euch


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. August 2021)

Zu Zander aß ich einmal eine vorzügliche Senfsauce, diese war mit Weißwein und fein gehackten Schalotten verfeinert.
Leider kenne ich das genaue Rezept nicht mehr. Auf jeden Fall aber harmonieren diese Ingredienzien sehr gut miteinander.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. August 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Zu Zander aß ich einmal eine vorzügliche Senfsauce, diese war mit Weißwein und fein gehackten Schalotten verfeinert.
> Leider kenne ich das genaue Rezept nicht mehr. Auf jeden Fall aber harmonieren diese Ingredienzien sehr gut miteinander.


Die Grundsoße ist auch hier eine Bechamell.
feingehackte Schalotten anschwitzen mit einem trockenem Rießling ablöschen und zu der Grundsoße geben. Mit einem
guten Mittelscharfen Senf abschmecken .... fertig.
Dazu würde ich ein Kartoffel-Selleriepüree reichen. Ein auf der Haut gebratenes Zanderfilet obenauf


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. August 2021)

Christian.
Ich ernenne dich hiermit zum Teilzeit-Board-Biolek !


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. August 2021)

ohhh,mhhhhh ohhhhhhhhh


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. August 2021)

Danke für das Kompliment Professor Tinca ,
es gibt hier aber doch viele, an deren Künste ich nicht heranreichen kann.
Eine Bechamell (Mehlschwitze) bekommst Du auch hin


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Eine Bechamell (Mehlschwitze) bekommst Du auch hin



Klar. Hab ja schon ganz andere Sachen versaut.
Aber manchmal merk ich mir auch einige deiner Tipps.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ohhh,mhhhhh ohhhhhhhhh



Na toll! Jetzt ist seine Hose nass.


----------



## Esox 1960 (11. August 2021)

Dann werde ich auch nochmal, meinen Senf dazu geben..................
Einfach,schnell und lecker.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. August 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Na toll! Jetzt ist seine Hose nass.


mhh, ohhh, mhhhh, ohhhhhhhh. das war Alfred Biolek in Hochform.
Wenn ihm etwas schmeckte, folgten diese Laute auch in dieser Reihenfolge


----------



## Esox 1960 (11. August 2021)




----------



## nobbi1962 (11. August 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich auch nochmal, meinen Senf dazu geben..................
> Einfach,schnell und lecker.


gestochen scharf die Bilder  

was sind die kleinen schwarzen Punkte in der Senfsoße?

Pfeffer


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> was sind die kleinen schwarzen Punkte in der Senfsoße?



Schätze er hat nebenbei elektrisch rasiert.......


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. August 2021)

Der Calle,
Der ist wirklich gut, leicht verständlich für uns Laien


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> gestochen scharf die Bilder
> 
> was sind die kleinen schwarzen Punkte in der Senfsoße?


na , Vanille wird es ja hoffentlich nicht sein


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> na , Vanille wird es ja hoffentlich nicht sein


ist das nicht einmal eine Idee.


----------



## Esox 1960 (11. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> gestochen scharf die Bilder
> 
> was sind die kleinen schwarzen Punkte in der Senfsoße?
> 
> Pfeffer


Ja das ist Pfeffer, aber danke ,...........die Idee für Senf -Eier, kam vor ein paar Tagen von dir.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. August 2021)

nobbi1962 hat noch Kapern an seinen Senfeiern gehabt.
Das hat mir gefallen


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Kapern



Mitkochen lass ich mir auch gefallen aber vor dem Essen sammel ich die raus. Draufbeißen schmeckt nicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mitkochen lass ich mir auch gefallen aber vor dem Essen sammel ich die raus. Draufbeißen schmeckt nicht.


kommt auf die Qualität an.
Richtig gute Kapern gibt es hierzulande leider selten


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> nobbi1962 hat noch Kapern an seinen Senfeiern gehabt.
> Das hat mir gefallen


Brühe und auch das Kapern-Wasser

kein Salz.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> kommt auf die Qualität an.
> Richtig gute Kapern gibt es hierzulande leider selten


Hab die-


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. August 2021)

aber wir müssen mit dem arbeiten und kochen, was zur Verfügung steht.
Daraus was Leckeres zu zaubern ist ja die Herausforderung, das macht Spaß.
Und für nen schmalen Geldbeutel soll ja auch was gehen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hab die-


ich sag ja, wir müssen mit dem kochen, was da ist


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. August 2021)

Professor Tinca , Du hast für die OCC so schöne Schleien gefangen.
Schleienfilet in einer leichten Senfsoße gekocht zu Petersilienkartoffeln wäre doch ein sensationeller Beitrag
von dir


----------



## Kauli11 (11. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich ernenne dich hiermit zum Teilzeit-Board-Biolek !


Dann muss er beim abschmecken aber immer auch " INTERESSANT " sagen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. August 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Dann muss er beim abschmecken aber immer auch " INTERESSANT " sagen.



War das nicht Jean Pütz?


----------



## Kauli11 (11. August 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> War das nicht Jean Pütz?


Nein, das war schon BIO, wenn ihm etwas nicht besonders geschmeckt hat, dann kam immer " INTERESSANT ".


----------



## Blueser (11. August 2021)

Na toll, wollte mir morgen oder Freitag eine Senfsauce mit Riesling kochen. Jetzt ist die Pulle schon fast leer ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. August 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Na toll, wollte mir morgen oder Freitag eine Senfsauce mit Riesling kochen. Jetzt ist die Pulle schon fast leer ...



Es heißt Tube.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. August 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Dann muss er beim abschmecken aber immer auch " INTERESSANT " sagen.


INTERESSANT ist die Schwester von NA JA


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. August 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Na toll, wollte mir morgen oder Freitag eine Senfsauce mit Riesling kochen. Jetzt ist die Pulle schon fast leer ...


Dann ist es ein guter Kochwein, kein Topfwein


----------



## Esox 1960 (12. August 2021)

Rumpsteak,Pilze/Zwiebeln,...........Pommes.   
Geht fast immer.......


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. August 2021)

Schweinegulasch










das wird lecker


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. August 2021)

mhh, nobbi1962 , das sieht ja schon mal richtig gut aus


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. August 2021)

Ein Topf brauch Feuer.


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 382422
> 
> 
> Ein Topf brauch Feuer.


und Du brauchst eine ruhigere Hand zum Fotografieren


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und Du brauchst eine ruhigere Hand zum Fotografieren


OK


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> OK


Bist Du mit dem Beko-Gasherd zufrieden?


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Bist Du mit dem Beko-Gasherd zufrieden?


Gasherd ist ein Seppelfricke-
ist auch schon über 25Jahre alt und muss mal neu.
schade


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. August 2021)

Seppelfricke hab ich auch, aber 55 Jahre alt.
Deiner sieht noch richtig gut aus, bei meinem geht das Eingebrannte rund um die Flammen nicht mehr ab.
Ich würde ja gerne einen Neuen beschaffen, aber meine Liebste sagt: dafür fahren wir lieber in den Urlaub


----------



## Hering 58 (13. August 2021)

nobbi1962 , das sieht ja schon mal richtig Lecker aus


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. August 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> nobbi1962 , das sieht ja schon mal richtig Lecker aus


Ja,
ich darf abba den herd nicht von dicht fotografieren-
Ich schäme mich-
Gas ist sone sache


----------



## Hering 58 (13. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ja,
> ich darf abba den herd nicht von dicht fotografieren-
> Ich schäme mich-
> Gas ist sone sache


Der Gasherd sieht doch gut aus.


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Gas ist sone sache


das stimmt, aber darauf zu kochen hat schon was.
nur der Putzaufwand ist 3mal so hoch, und dann kommt man immer noch nicht überall hin


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. August 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Der Gasherd sieht doch gut aus.


zumal er ja auch schon einige Jahre alt ist


----------



## Hering 58 (13. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> zumal er ja auch schon einige Jahre alt ist


Ja über 25Jahre alt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. August 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ja über 25Jahre alt.


Da hat aber Sir Bio-Leck Brillendorsch -
55Jahre 

Tellerbild kommt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. August 2021)




----------



## Jan_Cux (14. August 2021)

Ich mache morgen mal wieder einen DO...  Das Fleisch ist schon eingelegt mit Magic Dust, Öl, und Senf...


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 382431


schönes Bild ohne Zittern


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> schönes Bild ohne Zittern


ich hatte genug kochwein in mir


----------



## Hering 58 (14. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Morgen  zeig ich Euch ,
> wie  Mexikaner geht.
> 
> Mache ich immer Sa,mit meinem Nachbarn





nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ich hatte genug kochwein in mir


Oder Mexikaner ?


----------



## Jan_Cux (15. August 2021)

War mal wieder echt lecker, sollte mir öfters die Mühe machen...  Hier die Bilder von heute, von dem fertigen Topf hab ich leider nur ein Video gemacht. Die BBQ und Chili Soße hab ich erst nach dem Bild zugefügt.


----------



## Esox 1960 (15. August 2021)

Lange nicht mehr gegessen.     
Rinderleber mit Äpfeln/Zwiebeln und Kartoffelpüree.


----------



## Skott (15. August 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Lange nicht mehr gegessen.
> Rinderleber mit Äpfeln/Zwiebeln und Kartoffelpüree.


Eines meiner Lieblingsgerichte...


----------



## ralle (16. August 2021)

Gemüse/Kartoffelauflauf - natürlich alles aus dem eigenen Garten  glaube die Tomaten waren noch der Rest der gekauften. Die eigene Ernte startet gerade.

und Lachs


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. August 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Gemüse/Kartoffelauflauf - natürlich alles aus dem eigenen Garten  glaube die Tomaten waren noch der Rest der gekauften. Die eigene Ernte startet gerade.
> 
> und Lachs


mhh, lecker Ofengemüse.

bei Dir wächst Lachs im Garten ??


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. August 2021)

Hab ja schon mehrmals geschrieben, dass ich hier leider nicht grillen könne.
Nun habe ich einen Grill geschenkt bekommen, mit dem das auf engstem Raum funzt.
Am Samstag habe ich ihn ausprobiert. 
Das Ding ist ein Wunder! Mit einer Hand voll Holzkohle , ein Accugebläse und Spiegelgehäuse
erzielt man Ergebnisse wie auf einem großen Schwenker. 
Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass man mit so wenig Kohle solch eine Hitze erzeugen kann.
Die Nackensteaks waren perfekt


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. August 2021)

Cooles Teil, Christian.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Cooles Teil, Christian.


Packmaß 55 x 55 x 35 cm, mit Jutetasche . 
Also leicht transportabel und überall aufbaubar. 
Den kann man auch mit zum Angeln nehmen oder in den Urlaub.
Ein Paar Grillanzünder und eine kleine Tüte Holzkohle brauchen auch nicht viel Platz.
Der Accu wird per USB geladen.
Hach Leute, ich bin ja so begeistert von diesem Geburtstagsgeschenk.

Und das Grillergebniss Mhhhhhhhh, ohhhhhh, mhhhhhhh


----------



## Blueser (17. August 2021)

So, endlich mal dazugekommen. Senfeier in einer Riesling-Senf-Kapernsoße.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. August 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> o, endlich mal dazugekommen. Senfeier in einer Riesling-Senf-Kapernsoße.


lecker lecker


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. August 2021)

Große Hähnchenkeulen auf Gemüsebett


----------



## zandertex (17. August 2021)

Es gab Auflauf mit Bratwurst,Blumenkohl,Kartoffeln und Bechamel und Käse.


----------



## Blueser (17. August 2021)

Lecker deftig...


----------



## Elmar Elfers (17. August 2021)

Direkt nach dem Fischen am Samstag gab es Bratkartoffelsalat und Forelle.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. August 2021)

Kartoffel-Mais-Chowder, mit Speck und Crackern 






Das muss ich demnächst unbedingt auch einmal mit Fisch ausprobieren. Nach dem Kochen noch etwas Räucherforelle dazu, das könnte ich mir wirklich gut vorstellen.


----------



## Blueser (17. August 2021)

Tomaten Mozzarella Salat. Alles, außer der Mozzarella, aus eigenem Anbau.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. August 2021)

TK Seelachs in sahne soße-


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (18. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Packmaß 55 x 55 x 35 cm, mit Jutetasche .
> Also leicht transportabel und überall aufbaubar.
> Den kann man auch mit zum Angeln nehmen oder in den Urlaub.
> Ein Paar Grillanzünder und eine kleine Tüte Holzkohle brauchen auch nicht viel Platz.
> ...


Das Ding sieht ja wirklich gut aus, viel Spass damit !!
Ich schau mir das mal genauer an, scheint sehr reisetauglich zu sein 

Gruss aus Berlin


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (18. August 2021)

Heute mal wieder ein Hackfleisch-Schafskäse-Auflauf !
Meine liebe Frau hat es gemacht, sehr lecker   
Ich war für den Wein zuständig, ein Lemberger aus Würtemberg war genau so lecker


----------



## Minimax (19. August 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Tomaten Mozzarella Salat. Alles, außer der Mozzarella, aus eigenem Anbau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, sehr lecker und appetitlich. Ich merke, wie nach einigen stressigen Fastfood/Schwere Kost Tagen, mein Appetit und auch mein Körper nach einem schönen, frischen Salat lechzen, bloss kein fettes dressing, ne schöne, nicht zu intensive Vinaigrette und nicht zu viel davon. Hmm, lecker.


----------



## jobo61 (19. August 2021)

Das gab‘s am WE. Lammhaxen im DO mit Bohnen aus dem Garten und den ersten Kürbis.


----------



## Esox 1960 (19. August 2021)

Solide,einfach und lecker....................   
Paniertes Kotelett, mit Erbsen/Wurzeln und Kartoffeln.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (20. August 2021)

jobo61 schrieb:


> Das gab‘s am WE. Lammhaxen im DO mit Bohnen aus dem Garten und den ersten Kürbis.



Das sieht ja mal absolut lecker aus !
Ich glaube, das kriege ich in meinem 4,5er Do nicht hin, zumindest nicht in der Menge 
Aber in Gedanken gespeichert...
Und jetzt genug gesabbert......


----------



## rustaweli (20. August 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 382742
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bratkartoffelsalat? 
Wie kann man sich das vorstellen, welche Art von Dressing? 
Hättest Du bitte das Rezept zur Hand?


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. August 2021)

Heute mal was Einfaches,   Spagetti Karbonara


----------



## rustaweli (20. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Heute mal was Einfaches,   Spagetti Karbonara
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 382963


Einfach ist oft lecker! Auch mag ich Spaghetti Aglio e Olio wie verrückt sowie Bratkartoffeln mit Ei und Gewürzgurken. 
"Guten Hunger"!


----------



## Blueser (22. August 2021)

Mag ich auch. Hier Spagetti aglio e olio mit Tomaten und Königskraut aufgepeppt. 
*



*


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. August 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> ...Königskraut...


----------



## Blueser (23. August 2021)

Die Dosis macht das Gift ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. August 2021)

Da ja jetzt schon längere Zeit Temperaturen unter 20Grad herrschen, habe ich mich entschlossen,
es gibt mal wieder ein richtiges Winteressen:
Es gab Haxen , gegart auf Sauerkraut im Tontopf.
Ein Gedicht für 5 Personen


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. August 2021)

Super.
Haxen müsste ich auch mal wieder essen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. August 2021)

Jetzt wo es nicht mehr sommerlich warm ist, geht so was


----------



## Lajos1 (23. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Jetzt wo es nicht mehr sommerlich warm ist, geht so was


Hallo,

richtig. Aus diesem Grund werde ich mir am Sonntag seit langem wieder ein Schäuferla (fränkisches Nationalgericht) gönnen .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. August 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> richtig. Aus diesem Grund werde ich mir am Sonntag seit langem wieder ein Schäuferla (fränkisches Nationalgericht) gönnen .
> 
> ...


Schäuferla hatte ich auch schon lange nicht.

Wir erwarten eine schöne bebilderte Berichterstattung


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Wir erwarten eine schöne bebilderte Berichterstattung



Genau.  

Aber was ist das überhaupt? Schäuferla?


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber was ist das überhaupt? Schäuferla?


lecker ist das, ein Krustenbraten aus der gepökelten Ferkelschulter, mit Knochen


----------



## Skott (23. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau.
> 
> Aber was ist das überhaupt? Schäuferla?


Schäufele, Schäuferle, Schäuferla, Schäufala, Schäufli, Schäuferl oder Schäufelchen ist der süddeutsche Name für die flache Schweineschulter


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. August 2021)

Klingt gut. 
Da bin ich schon neugierig auf den Kochbericht von Lajos1 .


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. August 2021)

Auf jeden Fall ist Schäufela ein absolutes Leckergericht, ob fränkisch oder schwäbisch.
Ein Essen, dass auch Nordlichter überzeugt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Klingt gut.
> Da bin ich schon neugierig auf den Kochbericht von Lajos1 .


Ich freue mich auch schon auf die Bilder von Lajos1


----------



## Lajos1 (23. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau.
> 
> Aber was ist das überhaupt? Schäuferla?


Hallo,

ein deftiges Stück aus der Schweineschulter mit (schaufelartigem Knochenanteil deshalb der Name, üppige Portion, großer Appetit nötig. Ganz wichtig, die kross gebratene Schwarte. Wird meist mit zwei Kniedla (mittelfränkisch für Kartoffelklöße, in diese Fall meist rohe) serviert.
Google mal unter Schäuferla oder auch Schäufele oder Schaiferla (unterschiedliche Schreibweise, ja nach fränkischer Region) sind auch schön Bilder dabei.
Ist nichts für den kleinen Hunger und der Anblick für einen Veganer schon der blanke Horror.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. August 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> und der Anblick für einen Veganer schon der blanke Horror.


keine Angst, die sind hier sehr selten


----------



## Lajos1 (23. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist Schäufela ein absolutes Leckergericht, ob fränkisch oder schwäbisch.
> Ein Essen, dass auch Nordlichter überzeugt.


Hallo,

in manchen Teilen Schwaben ist es unbekannt. Ich habe einen guten Bekannten in Ludwigsburg (Großraum Stuttgart, die kennen es dort nicht), nachdem er es kennenlernen durfte, rief er wenn er zu Besuch kam, bei einem hiesigen Metzger vorher an und bestellte schon mal 10 Sttück, welche er dann mitnahm und dann gabs bei dem eben oft das Schäuferla. Die Metzger bei dem dort beinen offensichtich anders aus und kennen das nicht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. August 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Die Metzger bei dem dort beinen offensichtich anders aus und kennen das nicht.


nicht nur dort, eigentlich überall, außer Schäufeleland.
Entweder ist die Schulter ohne Knochen, oder ohne Schwarte. Beides gibt es nur im Schäuferleland.
In der fränkischen Schweiz gibt es Gegenden, wo das Schäuferle noch angeräuchert wird, ist auch sehr lecker


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. August 2021)




----------



## Lajos1 (23. August 2021)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 383253


Hallo,

jawoll, das ist eins .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. August 2021)

Normal ist noch mehr Sooß


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. August 2021)

Bitte sehr ....


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. August 2021)

Die Kruste 

wie lange  eingelegt?


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Die Kruste
> 
> wie lange  eingelegt?


Hi nobbi, keine Ahnung. Die Bilder sind aus dem Wirtshaus  Erstes Bild war Oberfranken, das zweite Bild Unterfranken (Rotkohl und dunkle Soße)

Ich hab erst einmal welche im DO gemacht. Waren super, aber die Schwarte hatte sehr starke Röstaromen


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. August 2021)

OK


----------



## Skott (23. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Die Kruste
> 
> wie lange  eingelegt?


Gar nicht Nobbi!

Hier ist ein Rezept und die Erklärung: https://fraenkische-rezepte.com/rezepte/fraenkisches-schaeufele/?print=1


----------



## Esox 1960 (23. August 2021)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hi nobbi, keine Ahnung. Die Bilder sind aus dem Wirtshaus  Erstes Bild war Oberfranken, das zweite Bild Unterfranken (Rotkohl und dunkle Soße)
> 
> Ich hab erst einmal welche im DO gemacht. Waren super, aber die Schwarte hatte sehr starke Röstaromen


Ich nehme Unterfranken.....................


----------



## Blueser (23. August 2021)

Ich auch. Die Soße ist neben dem Fleisch bei den meisten Gerichten die wichtigste Komponente auf einem Teller.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. August 2021)

Hallo,

ich mags mittelfränkisch , kein Sauerkraut und auch kein Blaukraut dazu sonden einen gemischten Salat.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Floma (23. August 2021)

Ich habe gestern Abend einen Kinderwaller entnommen (35cm). Ich hatte jemanden im Hintergrund, wo ich nicht einschätzen konnte,  was der macht, wenn ich den Fisch wegen schwieriger Verwertungsprognose release.
Am Stück in Öl mit Fenchelsamen gebraten, am Ende Butter dazu. War ok. Das Fleisch hat weniger Geschmack und ist weniger zusammenhängend als bei den Größeren. Den nächsten würde ich tendenziell mit schwacher Lauge räuchern.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. August 2021)

rautenförmig einschneiden  

da war 
nix

Skott​


----------



## Minimax (24. August 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Die Soße ist neben dem Fleisch bei den meisten Gerichten die wichtigste Komponente auf einem Teller.





Blueser schrieb:


> Die Soße ist neben dem Fleisch bei den meisten Gerichten die wichtigste Komponente auf einem Teller.





Blueser schrieb:


> Die Soße ist neben dem Fleisch bei den meisten Gerichten die wichtigste Komponente auf einem Teller.


----------



## Skott (24. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> rautenförmig einschneiden
> 
> da war
> nix
> ...


Was meinst du damit, Nobby? es ist doch alles erklärt in dem Rezept!


----------



## Lajos1 (24. August 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit, Nobby? es ist doch alles erklärt in dem Rezept!



Hallo,

darf aber auch quadratisch sein .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. August 2021)

Ich habe ein paar Stangenbohnen geschenkt bekommen und hab mal gleich nen lecker Eintopf gekocht,
schön mit Speck und Bauchfleisch. Das reicht locker für 2 Tage


----------



## Blueser (25. August 2021)

Nächste Woche mache ich die letzten Bohnen raus. Da gibt es das bei uns auch, allerdings mit Kassler Rippchen.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (26. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> keine Angst, die sind hier sehr selten


na Gott sei Dank, wir reden hier ja von Essen und nicht von vegetieren..........


----------



## Esox 1960 (26. August 2021)

Hack/Weißkohl-Eintopf........................


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. August 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Hack/Weißkohl-Eintopf.....


mhhh, den liebe ich auch, nur leider mag ihn meine Liebste nicht


----------



## Tikey0815 (26. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> mhhh, den liebe ich auch, nur leider mag ihn meine Liebste nicht


Schlimmer ist, dass ich jetzt nen Bärenhunger hab


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. August 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Schlimmer ist, dass ich jetzt nen Bärenhunger hab


ich hätte noch einen Teller Bohneneintopf


----------



## Tikey0815 (26. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ich hätte noch einen Teller Bohneneintopf


Mit schön dicken Speckwürfeln ?   ....mit Speck fängt man nicht nur Mäuse, auch mich  sagt meine Frau


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. August 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Mit schön dicken Speckwürfeln ?   ....mit Speck fängt man nicht nur Mäuse, auch mich  sagt meine Frau


na klar, was wäre das sonst für ein Eintopf?


----------



## jobo61 (26. August 2021)

Geil , das ging mir jetzt auch rein


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. August 2021)

Wurstgulasch Bangkok







Nach einem überlieferten und Jahrhunderte alten Familienrezept, von meiner Urgroßtante Nang Tram Eberle aus Lichtenstein,
einem kleinen Vorort von Österreich. 




Na gut, die Kokosmilch und die rote Thai Curry-Paste mussten unbedingt weg und leider hatte ich nur noch Brötchen und Wurst im Haus.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (28. August 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wurstgulasch Bangkok
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 383508
> 
> ...


....und das sieht einfach super lecker aus, ich liebe sowas.....


----------



## jobo61 (28. August 2021)

Für Reisende auf der A3, möchte ich hier mal ein Tipp geben. Wer das mal in Original essen will, sollte in Geiselwind abfahren, dann Richtung Ortsmitte zum Marktplatz. Da gibt’s einen Landgasthof mit eigener Metzgerei. Den Namen darf ich hier ja nicht nennen. Die machen noch alles selber, und die Schäufele werden im Holzofen gemacht. 
Einfach und Saulecker.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. August 2021)

Schreib´ doch den ersten und letzten Buchstaben des Namens - dann sollte es passen?!

R.S.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2021)

So'n Tipp von 'nem Boardie gilt nicht als Werbung.


----------



## Skott (28. August 2021)

Ich denke : L . . m

Ich finde da nur kein Schäufele auf der Speisekarte.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. August 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Ich denke : L . . m
> 
> Ich finde da nur kein Schäufele auf der Speisekarte.


Hallo,

klar, die sind ausverkauft  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## jobo61 (28. August 2021)

Ja  genau das Gasthaus heißt wie ein junges Schaf


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. August 2021)

jobo61 schrieb:


> Ja  genau das Gasthaus heißt wie ein junges Schaf



"Lämmchen" passt aber nich´ 

Du Lüüüchner 

R.S.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. August 2021)

zwar nicht gekocht, aber muss ja auch sein.
selbst gemachte Liköre.
Einmal Schlehenlikör und einmal Dornfelder Rotweinlikör,  beides seehr lecker


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. August 2021)

Die Schlehen habe ich schon vorigen Herbst angesetzt, aber erst jetzt gesiebt und abgefüllt


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2021)

Wieviel PS haben die ungefähr?


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wieviel PS haben die ungefähr?


ca. 30%, sind ja Liköre


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2021)

Das geht ja noch.
Lass sie dir schmecken.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das geht ja noch.
> Lass sie dir schmecken.


klar doch, aber das Meiste wird verschenkt, muss ja meine Bio-Fleischlieferanten schmieren


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. August 2021)

jobo61 schrieb:


> Für Reisende auf der A3, möchte ich hier mal ein Tipp geben. Wer das mal in Original essen will, sollte in Geiselwind abfahren, dann Richtung Ortsmitte zum Marktplatz. Da gibt’s einen Landgasthof mit eigener Metzgerei. Den Namen darf ich hier ja nicht nennen. Die machen noch alles selber, und die Schäufele werden im Holzofen gemacht.
> Einfach und Saulecker.


Hey Moin jobo,
der Autohof Geiselwind hat jetzt auch eine Metzgerei-
warst du schon mal da?


----------



## jobo61 (28. August 2021)

Ja, die haben auch Gute Sachen, und Schlachten auch selbst.
Aber die Sachen vom L..m an Maktplatz schmecken mir persönlich besser, die sind etwas kräftiger gewürzt. Mein Nachbar mag mehr die Sachen vom Autohof Stroh…..
Ist halt Geschmacksache, aber beides gut.
Anglerisch (wegen Angelkarten)ist Bayern ja die Diaspora. Aber wer Schäufele, Leberkäs,und Weißwurst mag ist hier fast im Paradies


----------



## Blueser (28. August 2021)

So, wage mich auch wieder mal ans Räuchern. Erstmal trocknen lassen:


----------



## Tikey0815 (28. August 2021)

Das gibt's heute vom Burner, lecker Broiler


----------



## Blueser (28. August 2021)

Färtsch...


----------



## Jan_Cux (28. August 2021)

Bei uns  gab es mal wieder Lasagne, diesmal mit selbst angebautem Knoblauch.


----------



## Kauli11 (28. August 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Das gibt's heute vom Burner, lecker Broiler


Lecker KIKOCK Hähnchen. Ja, die sind gut.


----------



## ralle (28. August 2021)

Das Abendessen wird vorbereitet


----------



## tomxxxtom (28. August 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Das Abendessen wird vorbereitet
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 383622


Heute _*Musculus biceps brachii  *_


----------



## Blueser (28. August 2021)

Könnte einer von meinen sein. Hab die Anabolika gerade abgesetzt ...


----------



## ralle (28. August 2021)

Och menne - macht mir doch die Rinderlende nicht madig


----------



## Blueser (28. August 2021)

Da brauchts unsere Hilfe nicht.
Da reichen zwei Stunden in die Sonne legen. Der Rest geht von ganz alleine...


----------



## Tauwurmbader (28. August 2021)

Falscher Hase mit Mischjemüse und Erdäppel 
Morgen gibt es Kassler......


----------



## Tauwurmbader (29. August 2021)

Und so werde ich es machen
Öl heiss werden lassen
1 grosse Zwibel längst halbieren und mit Schale mit der halbierten Seite scharf anbraten lassen
Kassler mit einer kleinen Zwiebel spicken , und mit 2 Nelken rein stecken.
Die Zwiebelhälften aus den Topf nehmen,  sie sollten ziemlich dunkel angebraten sein.
Jetzt das Kassler von allen Seiten anbraten lassen.
Wir noch mag kann noch zum anbraten Zwiebeln rein machen.
Das ganze mit etwas heissem Wasser ablöschen , den Deckel drauf und ca. 2 Stunden uf kleiner Flamme schmoren lassen.
Und wen  ik noch Lust habe zum Schluss ein Tl. Senf in die Souce machen, die sollte dann nicht mehr kochen(jibt sonst flocken)

Ferdich is wenn ferdich is


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. August 2021)

Tauwurmbader schrieb:


> Und so werde ich es machen
> Öl heiss werden lassen
> 1 grosse Zwibel längst halbieren und mit Schale mit der halbierten Seite scharf anbraten lassen
> Kassler mit einer kleinen Zwiebel spicken , und mit 2 Nelken rein stecken.
> ...



Da ist nichts dran auszusetzen, außer dass ich zum Ablöschen Rotwein statt Wasser nehmen würde.
Oder wenn Alkohol tabu ist, roter Traubensaft mit nem Schuss Apfelessig.
Mir gefällt auch die ungeschälte angebratene Zwiebel, das ergibt eine schön dunkle Soße mit gutem Aroma


----------



## Floma (29. August 2021)

Jetzt aber mal was exotisches in der schwäbischen Küche. Mit der Lidl-App habe ich 500ml Kefir umsonst bekommen, trinken wollte das aber niemand. Meine Frau meinte dann, das Internet meint, es gäbe da was russisches mit Kefir. Klang sinnvoll, auf dem Becher sind ja schließlich auch Babuschkas abgebildet.

Volltreffer, Oladji hat allen geschmeckt, viel besser als Pancakes (die wir auch sehr mögen). Habe unterdessen gelesen, dass es die auch mit Buchweizenmehl gibt. Das stelle ich mir sehr gut mit Forellen-/Makrelencreme oder einfach nur geräuchertem Fisch vor.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. August 2021)

Zweiter Versuch...






Heute mit Jasmin-Reis, Hähnchen, roter Paprika, Erdnüssen und natürlich roter Thai Curry-Paste mit Kokosmilch.
Es schmeckt so doch etwas besser als mein Wurstgulasch Bangkok von neulich.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. August 2021)

Zurück in die Vergangenheit,
mal wieder voll bock drauf-
die Tüte mit dem Parmesan alte stinke Socke ist nicht mehr dabei


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. August 2021)

Boarr nobbi1962 ,
was tust Du dir an?

na wenigstens hast Du echten Parmesan genommen und frischen Basilikum, 
so machst Du ja doch das Beste draus


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. August 2021)

Lachs-Garnelen Pizza mit Lauchzwiebeln 

Dazu Federweisser


----------



## Floma (29. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Boarr nobbi1962 ,
> was tust Du dir an?
> 
> na wenigstens hast Du echten Parmesan genommen und frischen Basilikum,
> so machst Du ja doch das Beste draus


Da ist doch extra ein kleiner Beutel mit Pamesan, Pharmesan oder auch Parmmesa in der Packung (in den 90ern gab es das vor der Wursttheke im Kaufland. Schreibst sich leicht anders, scheckt total anders. Das ist aber genau das Zeugs).


----------



## Jan_Cux (29. August 2021)

Ne der Beutel ist schon seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr dabei...


----------



## Floma (29. August 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ne der Beutel ist schon seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr dabei...


Haben sie das Päckchen Nr. 4 einfach gecancellt.

In unserer Atomkriegsreserve habe ich aber noch was gefunden. Eine Packung mit der magischen Nr. 4, immerhin aus "Milch".


----------



## Jan_Cux (29. August 2021)

Ja ist schade gehörte beim Camping immer dazu....


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. August 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ne der Beutel ist schon seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr dabei...


weil ungenießbar


----------



## Fruehling (30. August 2021)

Rosin hat das mal so ausgedrückt: "Was nach der Parmesanherstellung abends vom Boden zusammengefegt wird, landet anschließend in diesen Tütchen."


----------



## Jan_Cux (30. August 2021)

Zum Abendessen gab es heute, Pfifferlinge, Kräuterseitlinge, Champignons, mit Rührei, Speck, Ziebeln und Schnittlauch. Ok der Knoblauch durfte auch wieder mit in die Pfanne


----------



## Blueser (31. August 2021)

Heute die Bohnenpflanzen rausgemacht und die restlichen Bohnen abgepfückt. Zusammen mit Kassler Rippchen und Kartoffeln hat es für einen leckeren Eintopf gereicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. August 2021)

heute im Angebot Pilzpfanne und in Olivenöl geröstetes Brot


----------



## Brutzel (2. September 2021)

Da es ja doch noch bissel sommerlich wird , ich frei habe dürften noch paar Nächte auf Aal drinnen sein. Daher bissel schnelle Wegzehrung...Nougathörnchen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. September 2021)

Bunte Kassler-Pfanne ,mit Kartoffeln.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. September 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Bunte Kassler-Pfanne ,mit Kartoffeln.



Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass es sich bei dem Kassler um die Reste eines Bratens handelt?


----------



## Tauwurmbader (3. September 2021)

Man wie die Zeit vergeht, schon wieder Wochende....  

Speiseplan für dit Wochende:
Nacken in die Pfanne hauen,  dann Stulle uffen Tella Nacken drauf, en Ei in Pfanne hauen nich rühren soll Spiejelei werden ruf ufs Nacken, ferdich.

Morgen gibt es Kartoffelpuffer vom Grill, draußen kann der Mann (also ik) die schön in die Luft schleudern , zum Wenden.....In der Küche wird es eng, es sei denn, der Maler soll rin.

Und Sonntag gibt es Spare Ribs vom Grill mit gebackene Erdäppel mit Kräuterqaurk.

Ferdich is wenn ferdich is.....
Und Zack dit Wochende is rum......


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass es sich bei dem Kassler um die Reste eines Bratens handelt?


Nein,das war frisch gewürfelter Kassler-Nacken rote Zwiebeln,Paprika rot/gelb,
frische braune Champions und Kartoffeln.


----------



## Blueser (4. September 2021)

Kartoffelpuffer von Kartoffeln aus eigener Ernte:


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. September 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Kartoffelpuffer aus eigener Ernte:


hast Du noch Ableger vom Kartoffelpufferstrauch übrig?
Die Sorte sieht lecker aus


----------



## Blueser (4. September 2021)

Wir nehmen immer normale Kartoffeln und einen Vorschlaghammer dazu. Die Größe der Kartoffel und die Armkraft entscheidet über die Größe und Dicke der Puffer ...


----------



## Tauwurmbader (4. September 2021)

Herbstzeit ist Puffer Zeit.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. September 2021)

wir essen die mit Apfelmus


----------



## Blueser (4. September 2021)

Wir auch ...


----------



## Tauwurmbader (4. September 2021)

Meine Liebste auch mit Apelmuss, ike eher so wie aus der Pfanne uffen Teller.
Trinken zur Herbstzeit, roter Federweisser.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. September 2021)

Da ich Kartoffelpuffer eher als eine Art frittierte Kartoffeln sehe, esse ich sie stets herzhaft z.B. mit Remoulade oder auch gerne mit etwas Frischkäse.
Apfelmus + etwas Zimt & Zucker gibt es bei mir nur auf Pfannkuchen. So sind die Geschmäcker eben verschieden.


----------



## zandertex (5. September 2021)

Aufgetischt....


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. September 2021)

was ist das?


----------



## zandertex (5. September 2021)

D  as sind Thunfischmedallions,Zuchinischeiben,Schweinenacken und Rücken.......alles vom Grill,Tomatensalat und Kartoffeln in Alufolie mit Kräuterbütterchen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. September 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> was ist das?


Thunfisch..........?


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. September 2021)

cool
Danke.


----------



## zandertex (5. September 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Thunfisch..........?


ja....Thunfisch!


----------



## Lajos1 (6. September 2021)

Hallo,

Kartoffelpuffer im Fränkischen "Baggers" genannt habe ich am liebsten zu Pilzen. Das mit dem Apfelmus geht auch, mag ich aber persönlich nicht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. September 2021)

Lajos1 , wolltest Du nicht Schäufela kredenzen?


----------



## Lajos1 (6. September 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Lajos1 , wolltest Du nicht Schäufela kredenzen?


Hallo,

das habe ich schon lange gegessen .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. September 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das habe ich schon lange gegessen .
> 
> ...


ja und wo sind die Bilder?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (6. September 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ja und wo sind die Bilder?


----------



## Blueser (11. September 2021)

Sohnemann mit Freundin zu Besuch, dazu gab es leckeren Kartoffelsalat:


----------



## Esox 1960 (12. September 2021)

Volle Dröhnung....................      
Steak mit Pilzen,Zwiebeln,Kartoffeln und Kartoffel -Creme.


----------



## Blueser (13. September 2021)

Mal auf die schnelle, Spaghetti Aglio e Olio. Mir war wieder mal danach:


----------



## Steff-Peff (13. September 2021)

Pizza, mal original


----------



## tomxxxtom (13. September 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Mal auf die schnelle, Spaghetti Aglio e Olio. Mir war wieder mal danach:
> Anhang anzeigen 385014


ja ja, erziele weiter... 
dein Kühlschrank war leer  .


----------



## Blueser (13. September 2021)

Das nicht, aber war heute nicht beim Bäcker. Bei mir gibt es Abends meist frische Brötchen mit Käse und dazu ein Glas Rotwein. Heute eben Spaghetti und Rotwein  ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. September 2021)

es geht mir wieder besser.
Da ich (so glaube ich zumindest) wegen dieser scheixx Krankheit in letzter zeit ziemlich gereizt war 
und meine liebste Frau mich geduldig ertragen hat, habe ich einen Kuchen gebacken. 
Das ist eigentlich nicht meine Stärke, aber er ist gelungen und meine Frau hat sich riesig gefreut.

TaDaaa  hier ist er der Apfel-Birnenstreuselkuchen


----------



## Jan_Cux (15. September 2021)

Heute mal wieder eine Pilzpfanne mit Rührei.


----------



## Blueser (15. September 2021)

Ich kann es riechen  ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2021)

Ja manchmal reicht schon der Gedanke....









						Made My Day
					

Meine Freundin hat ein Muscheltattoo auf der Innenseite des Oberschenkels. Wenn man sein Ohr drauflegt kann man das Meer riechen.



					mademyday.com


----------



## Blueser (16. September 2021)

Mal was anderes: hat schon mal jemand Waschbärfleisch gegessen? Soll sich ja auf Grund der hohen Abschussquote zum Geheimtipp entwickelt haben. Hab das Fleisch aber noch nirgends in den Läden gesehen.
Klick!


----------



## Lajos1 (16. September 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: hat schon mal jemand Waschbärfleisch gegessen? Soll sich ja auf Grund der hohen Abschussquote zum Geheimtipp entwickelt haben. Hab das Fleisch aber noch nirgends in den Läden gesehen.
> Klick!


Hallo,

von einer hohen Abschussquote habe ich noch nichts mitbekommen. Bei mir in der Gegend sind die in den letzten 10 Jahren sehr häufig geworden.
Ich kann jede Nacht welche sehen, wenn ich will. Essen würde ich die aber nur im Notfall . So viel ist ja auch nicht dran.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Blueser (16. September 2021)

Na, da muss ich wohl mal meinen Jäger fragen, was er davon hält. Reh und Wildschwein schießt er zur Genüge.


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. September 2021)

Man(n) muss nicht alles Essen.
Nein!
Aber ich möchte mal wieder ein stück  Bisonfleisch haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Bisonfleisch



Wie schmeckt das? Wie Rind?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. September 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: hat schon mal jemand Waschbärfleisch gegessen? Soll sich ja auf Grund der hohen Abschussquote zum Geheimtipp entwickelt haben. Hab das Fleisch aber noch nirgends in den Läden gesehen.
> Klick!



Sie zählen ja zu den Hundeartigen. Das tun Hot Dogs allerdings auch. 
Am besten schaust Du wohl einmal im Internet nach, was die Leute in der ursprünglichen Heimat der Waschbären mit diesen alles so anstellen,
außer Mützen daraus zu basteln.

Nachtrag: Unter dem Suchbegriff _"racoon barbecue"_ spuckt Google schon recht eindrucksvolle Bilder aus.


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie schmeckt das? Wie Rind?


Die fressen ja 80 verschiedene Wildkräuter-
wie Rindersteaks und Wild-
zart.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. September 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Die fressen ja 80 verschiedene Wildkräuter-
> wie Rindersteaks und Wild-
> zart.


Hallo,

gibts das auch vegan?

duck und wech

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Die fressen ja 80 verschiedene Wildkräuter-



Boah!
Das ist ja mehr als im Jägermeister.
Muss ich mal probieren.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Sie zählen ja zu den Hundeartigen. Das tun Hot Dogs allerdings auch.


Hallo,

dazu zählen alle Bären, da Bären und Hunde gemeinsame Vorfahren haben.
Wir, die Menschen gehören da ja auch zu der Unterordnung der Trockennasenaffen .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Verstrahlt (16. September 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: hat schon mal jemand Waschbärfleisch gegessen? Soll sich ja auf Grund der hohen Abschussquote zum Geheimtipp entwickelt haben. Hab das Fleisch aber noch nirgends in den Läden gesehen.


Für sowas musste direkt nen Jäger fragen genau wie bei Nutria. Das bekommt man hier noch nichtmal in der Verkaufstelle der Rentkammer die sonst alles an Wild anbietet.


----------



## Esox 1960 (16. September 2021)

Rumpsteak mit Nudelsalat,da weiß man, was man hat................


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. September 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Man(n) muss nicht alles Essen.
> Nein!
> Aber ich möchte mal wieder ein stück  Bisonfleisch haben.


das ist mit Sicherheit besser, schließlich ernähren sich Bisons nicht aus Mülltonnen wie Waschbären


----------



## sprogoe (16. September 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: hat schon mal jemand Waschbärfleisch gegessen? Soll sich ja auf Grund der hohen Abschussquote zum Geheimtipp entwickelt haben. Hab das Fleisch aber noch nirgends in den Läden gesehen.
> Klick!


Geh´ mal bei einer Frauenfußballmanschaft nach dem Spiel in die Gemeinschaftsdusche, da findest Du jede Menge "Waschbärfleisch".


----------



## Kauli11 (16. September 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Aber ich möchte mal wieder ein stück Bisonfleisch haben.


Habe ich mal als Rostbratwurst auf Rügen gegessen. War auf den Geschmack mal richtig gespannt. Hat mich etwas enttäuscht. Habe ich mir anders vorgestellt.
Vielleicht hatte der Metzger, der die Wurst herstellte, keine Ahnung vom Wursten?


----------



## Blueser (16. September 2021)

Hatte mal Rostbratwurst vom Pferd gegessen. Für Thüringer Gaumen etwas zu trocken. Rouladen vom Pferd kann ich aber sehr empfehlen. Kann ich mir vom Bison auch sehr gut vorstellen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. September 2021)

Pferd schmeckt top. Als Bouletten auch fantastisch


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2021)

Und die Rouladen erst......


----------



## Hering 58 (16. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Boah!
> Das ist ja mehr als im Jägermeister.
> Muss ich mal probieren.


Jägermeister.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2021)

Nee. Kräuterbison.


----------



## Esox 1960 (17. September 2021)

Aalrauch -Matjes mit Hausfrauen-Sauce und Pellkartoffeln.


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. September 2021)

Mal nicht vergoldet, trotzdem sehr lecker


----------



## Esox 1960 (17. September 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Mal nicht vergoldet, trotzdem sehr lecker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dafür,lasse ich jedes Steak stehen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. September 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Mal nicht vergoldet, trotzdem sehr lecker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mhhh, lecker Brataal, dazu einen guten Kartoffelsalat mit selbst gemachter Majo.
Ein Glas Riesling Mosel Steillage feinherb würde das perfektionieren.



Ich hab Kopfkino im positiven Sinn


----------



## Tauwurmbader (17. September 2021)

Für die Fahrt morgen habe ich Buletten jemacht und zum Abendbrot jabs frischet Bäckerbrot mit Hackepeter.........mjamjam 
Kik an Wochenende...........
schon wieder, dit is ja en ding, alle 5 Taje Wochenende


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. September 2021)

ich hatte Lust auf Schweinereien.
Son Nackenbraten ist schon irgentwie geil


----------



## rustaweli (18. September 2021)

Angeregt durch die leckeren Eintöpfe der letzten Tage und Wochen.
Wohltuender Linseneintopf.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. September 2021)

Auch nicht schlecht.   
Ich müsste mal wieder Erbseneintopf mit Knacker essen glaub ich.


----------



## tomxxxtom (18. September 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Angeregt durch die leckeren Eintöpfe der letzten Tage und Wochen.
> Wohltuender Linseneintopf.
> Anhang anzeigen 385430


Haste das altes Handy von Nobi?


----------



## rustaweli (18. September 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Haste das altes Handy von Nobi?


Wege? 
Bei mir sehe ich alles normal. Oder ein Insider?


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. September 2021)

Die Kameralinse war nur büschen  beschlagen vom Kochen-
aber alles gut


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. September 2021)

heute gebratene Scheiben von der Lammkeule
mit Hirtensalat


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. September 2021)

Ich habe es ja immer gesagt, Finger weg vom Alkohol


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. September 2021)

Und auch von Sonnenbänken..


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. September 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich habe es ja immer gesagt, Finger weg vom Alkohol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie die Bodybuilder.


----------



## Kauli11 (19. September 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> heute gebratene Scheiben von der Lammkeule
> mit Hirtensalat


Darf man Hirtensalat noch guten Gewissens sagen? Siehe Zigeuner - Jägerschnitzel .


----------



## Kauli11 (19. September 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Und auch von Sonnenbänken..


Da sitzen die heissen Hühner.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. September 2021)

Sind die beiden Gockel eigentlich so in den Backofen gewandert? Die Abtropfschale erweckt etwas den Eindruck.
Falls ja, dann gab es zum Nachgang sicherlich eine komplette Dose Bref Power Reiniger.


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. September 2021)

Ich mag das Bierdosen Hähnchen auch gerne, hab mir aber eine Edelstahl Dose aus dem Grill Zubehör gekauft. Bei der üblichen Bierdose ißt du ja die Beschichtung und den Lack der Dose leider auch mit.


----------



## Blueser (19. September 2021)

Zumindest die bei Erhitzung flüchtigen Bestandteile der Lackierung, welche mit Sicherheit nicht besonders gesund sind ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. September 2021)

Das meinte ich. Gibt es jedes Jahr zur Saison bei Lidl für unter 10 Euro. Dabei ist auch noch nen Halter, der das ganze Standfest macht.


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. September 2021)

Ok, das Putzen danach macht nicht wirklich Spaß, aber das Backblech muß man ja auch wieder Sauber bekommen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. September 2021)

In die Edelstahl Dose kommt rein-
Bier-
Zwiebeln-
deine Gewürze.


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. September 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> In die Edelstahl Dose kommt rein-
> Bier-
> Zwiebeln-
> deine Gewürze.


Korrekt Nobbi. 

Die Edelstahldinger habe ich auch.
Aber die sind so langweilig. Wo kommt man denn hin wenn man nicht ein bisschen am Rande des Abgrundes tanzt.
Ich finde die Teile in meinem ganzen Grill- und Räuchergeraffel einfach nicht.

Bankside Dreamer 
Die sind so auf den Gasgrill gewandert, Da passiert rein gar nix. In die Schale vorher ein bisschen warmes Wasser, 
dann kannst Du die einfach nach der Fertigstellung abwaschen und fertig.

War ein bisschen Warmmachen für nächstes Wochenende. 

Da werde ich 2 große Weberkugeln und einen 15er DO bedienen und eine Familienbande mit
Biehuhn, 3-2-1 Ripps und Schichtfleisch versorgen. Wird bestimmt spaßig.


----------



## Naish82 (20. September 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Das meinte ich. Gibt es jedes Jahr zur Saison bei Lidl für unter 10 Euro. Dabei ist auch noch nen Halter, der das ganze Standfest macht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du machst dir Gedanken über die Bierdose auf‘m Grill und stellst dann ne Haube aus alufolie auf‘s Feuer um den Gockel zu garen?! 
Dass würde ich aber lieber auch nicht machen… =D


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. September 2021)

War nen Gestell aus Kaninchendraht mit der Alufolie drum, ist ne Notlösung gewesen, der Wind wurde zu stark. Direkt auf oder in Aluschalen würde ich auch nicht Grillen.


----------



## zandertex (20. September 2021)

ich wär froh auch so kulinarische köstlichkeiten zaubern zu können!


----------



## daci7 (20. September 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> ich wär froh auch so kulinarische köstlichkeiten zaubern zu können!


... aber?
Kein Equipment oder keine Abnehmer? Lässt sich alles regeln.
Am Können wirds nicht liegen. Bierhuhn, Schichtfleisch und Ribs sind geil, Soulfood, köstlich ... aber nicht wirklich handwerklich herausfordernd 
Damit will ich keinesfalls die Beiträge von euch schmälern, Männer, sondern zandertex animieren


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. September 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> ich wär froh auch so kulinarische köstlichkeiten zaubern zu können!


Ich habe auch nur die 0,5 Bierdose 
aber der erste große schluck kommt in den Koch;-)


----------



## rustaweli (21. September 2021)

Da bei der Jüngsten die Öffnung der Schulkantine noch ein paar Tage auf sich warten läßt, muß es eben Papa richten. 
Schnell, einfach und unsere Kids lieben es. 
Gebratene Maultauschen mit Gouda und kurz in nem Schluck Milch geschwenkt. 









Schneller geht es nicht.


----------



## Esox 1960 (21. September 2021)

Bei dem Wetter, genau das richtige...............  
Gemüseeintopf mit Beinfleisch und Querrippe.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. September 2021)

Nun da sich mein Gesundheitszustand weiter verbessert hat habe ich mich entschlossen morgen Nacht nach Istrien zu reisen.
Deshalb gab es heute AWWM-Pfanne (alleswaswegmuss)

Das Gericht bestand aus Zuchini, Champignons, Zwiebeln, Tomaten, Speck und Lyoner.

einfach köstlich


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. September 2021)

geriebener Käse war auch noch dabei


----------



## Mooskugel (21. September 2021)

Dann wünsche ich einen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. September 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich einen schönen Urlaub.


danke sehr,


----------



## Skott (21. September 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Nun da sich mein Gesundheitszustand weiter verbessert hat habe ich mich entschlossen morgen Nacht nach Istrien zu reisen.


Das freut mich für Dich, Christian! Dieser Urlaub wird weiter deine Kräfte mobilisieren und der Seele gut tun!!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. September 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Das freut mich für Dich, Christian! Dieser Urlaub wird weiter deine Kräfte mobilisieren und der Seele gut tun!!!


wer weiß, wie lange ich das noch kann? 
Ich habe mich fürs Leben entschieden, also mach ich was geht.


----------



## Tauwurmbader (21. September 2021)

Heute gibt es selbstgefangenen Zander, Filet paniert mit Dill Senf Souce und Erdäppel


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. September 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wer weiß, wie lange ich das noch kann?
> Ich habe mich fürs Leben entschieden, also mach ich was geht.



Eine sehr gesunde Einstellung! Viel Spaß & natürlich alles Gute auch von mir.


----------



## pulpot (21. September 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Nun da sich mein Gesundheitszustand weiter verbessert hat habe ich mich entschlossen morgen Nacht nach Istrien zu reisen.
> Deshalb gab es heute AWWM-Pfanne (alleswaswegmuss)



Schönen Urlaub wünsche ich. Ich freue mich schon auf neue Bilder im Mittelmeerthread, hab nach nur 2,5 Wochen Büro starkes Fernweh nach HR.


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. September 2021)

Viel Spaß & natürlich alles Gute auch von mir.
Machst du wieder mit bei der Oliven-Ernte?

lg nobbi


----------



## rustaweli (21. September 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ich habe mich fürs Leben entschieden, also mach ich was geht.


Bestes Motto überhaupt und sowieso! 
Wünsche viel Freude!


----------



## Hering 58 (21. September 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nur die 0,5 Bierdose
> aber der erste große schluck kommt in den Koch;-)


Also alles?


----------



## tomxxxtom (21. September 2021)

Tauwurmbader schrieb:


> Heute gibt es selbstgefangenen Zander, Filet paniert mit Dill Senf Souce und Erdäppel


Wann gehst du angeln?


----------



## zandertex (21. September 2021)

Sehr bald werde ich wieder richtig kochen können!


----------



## Tauwurmbader (21. September 2021)

*tomxxxtom, Sonntach, mit Belly Boot wenn alles passt Wind, Strömung........   
Aber pssssst*


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. September 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Sehr bald werde ich wieder richtig kochen können!



Nana.....ein erfahrener Herd ersetzt noch nicht den Koch.


----------



## Hering 58 (21. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nana.....ein erfahrener Herd ersetzt noch nicht den Koch.


Man kann Micha nicht ersetzen.


----------



## zandertex (21. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nana.....ein erfahrener Herd ersetzt noch nicht den Koch.


Wir werden sehr gut harmonieren!!!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nana.....ein erfahrener Herd ersetzt noch nicht den Koch.



Daher hat Vorwerk _- für kleines Geld -_ extra den Thermomix erfunden.


----------



## rustaweli (21. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Daher hat Vorwerk _- für kleines Geld -_ extra den Thermomix erfunden.


Wobei die Grundidee für unter die Woche ja garnicht so verkehrt war. Haben auch überlegt. Aber die Portionen für Männer samt Familie waren inakzeptabel.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. September 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß & natürlich alles Gute auch von mir.
> Machst du wieder mit bei der Oliven-Ernte?
> 
> lg nobbi


Danke Dir Nobbi,
Oliven gibt es dieses Jahr keine in Istrien, weil es im Mai geschneit hat (Erstes mal seit Menschengedenken).
Außerdem bin ich froh, dass ich einigermaßen gehen kann, da kann ich nicht auf Bäume klettern


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. September 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Wir werden sehr gut harmonieren!!!


wahre Liebe


----------



## Hering 58 (22. September 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Danke Dir Nobbi,
> Oliven gibt es dieses Jahr keine in Istrien, weil es im Mai geschneit hat (Erstes mal seit Menschengedenken).
> Außerdem bin ich froh, dass ich einigermaßen gehen kann, da kann ich nicht auf Bäume klettern


Alles Gute und genieße deinen Urlaub.


----------



## Minimax (22. September 2021)

Mahlzeit, liebe Schlemmerboardies,

ich habe lange Zeit nicht Eure herrlichen Kreationen anschauen können, aus Angst hungrig zu werden und dann nichts im Haus zu haben, hole es aber bald nach.

Heute ist bei uns der Familienmittwoch, und die Reihe ist am alten Minimax heute für meine liebe Patchworkschar zu kochen. Als treusorgender und preisbewusster Kochotto bereite ich gerade eine nahrhafte, bodenständige und ausgewogene Mahlzeit für meine Lieben zu, es gibt Gulasch mit Kaisergemüse und Pommes. Ich freue mich wenn es allen schmeckt.
 

Nun, Jungs, wer mich kennt weiss natürlich das der ganze Mampf eine einzige, teuflische Provokationsfalle für meine ganze Linksökogrünvegetarischwokefairtradeundwasweisichnochberliner-Bande ist. Es gibt _Schweine_(!)-_Fleisch_(!)-Gulasch, da kommen noch ein paar Champignons _aus der Dose_(!) rein, die Pommes _Freedom Fries_ kommen aus dem _Backofen_(!) und sind von einer_ amerikanischen_(!) Firma, das Kaiser(!)gemüse ist weder regional noch bio sondern _TK_(!) Und scchliesslich ist das ganze bodenständige, _deutsche _(!) Haus_manns_(!)Kost.

Oh,
Irgendeiner *muss* darauf reagieren- und dann habe ich meinen casus belli und kann als verfolgter, unschuldiger Ernährer, der nur das Beste und allen eine Freude machen wollte, mal wieder so richtig im Vollen Kinski/Es-bleiben-im-Rrrraum-Modus über den Abendbrottisch marschieren. Muhahahaha!

Aber natürlich will ich Euch den fait accompli -der hoffentlich lecker schmecken wird- nicht vorenthalten, hier ein Bild des Gulaschleins kurz nach dem Angiessen, es gibt noch ein Tellerbild wenns fertig ist bzw. bevor er an die Wand fliegt:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Herzlich,
Euer
Minipsycho


----------



## Jason (22. September 2021)

Lieber Minimax (Minipsycho), schade, dass wir so weit auseinander wohnen. Deine kulinarischen Köstlichkeiten, die du immer hier hervorbringst würden mir auf jeden Fall munden. Bei den Anblick von den herrlichen Gulasch werde ich nun  den PC runterfahren und den Kühlschrank durchforsten, denn ich habe Hunger bekommen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. September 2021)

Rinderleber mit Apfelkompott, Kartoffelpüree und geschmorten Zwiebeln.


----------



## Blueser (24. September 2021)

Auch mein Geschmack!


----------



## Blueser (24. September 2021)

Werde am WE mal ein Gericht kochen, welches mein Großer öfter macht: Gefüllte Klöße auf Sauerkraut aus dem DO . Allerdings werde ich die Füllung etwas abwandeln, da mir das Hackfleisch der Füllung immer etwas zu fest war. Werde die Hackmasse ohne Ei mit Zwiebeln, Gewürzen etc. anbraten und dann mit gerösteten Weißbrotwürfeln zusammen in die mit frischen Kräutern vermischte Kloßmasse geben.
Werde berichten...


----------



## Kauli11 (24. September 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Rinderleber mit Apfelkompott, Kartoffelpüree und geschmorten Zwiebeln.


Apfelkompott braucht nicht unbedingt dabei sein. Ich würde es auch ohne Apfelkompott essen.


----------



## Blueser (24. September 2021)

Dito, und die Leber darf nicht durch gebraten sein. Also rosa im Inneren, Röstzwiebeln ist ein Muss!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. September 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Apfelkompott braucht nicht unbedingt dabei sein. Ich würde es auch ohne Apfelkompott essen.



Und ich ohne die Rinderleber. 
Steaks für mich und Leber für die Döbel.


----------



## Blueser (25. September 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Werde am WE mal ein Gericht kochen, welches mein Großer öfter macht: Gefüllte Klöße auf Sauerkraut aus dem DO . Allerdings werde ich die Füllung etwas abwandeln, da mir das Hackfleisch der Füllung immer etwas zu fest war. Werde die Hackmasse ohne Ei mit Zwiebeln, Gewürzen etc. anbraten und dann mit gerösteten Weißbrotwürfeln zusammen in die mit frischen Kräutern vermischte Kloßmasse geben.
> Werde berichten...


So, durch die lockere Füllung ist es gar nicht so einfach, eine gleichmäßige Größe hin zu bekommen


----------



## Elmar Elfers (25. September 2021)

Liebe Leber! Meine Frau gar nicht. Bin auch eher der Fan von gebratenen Zwiebeln als irgendetwas mit Apfel dazu.


----------



## Blueser (25. September 2021)

So, dürfte fertig sein. Bin mal gespannt.




PS: war lecker, aber zuwenig Sauerkraut. Das nächste Mal also mehr Kraut und bei der Füllung doch wieder rohes und gewürztes Hack. Allerdings ohne Ei und Semmel, dann bekommt man die Klöße auch gleichmäßiger und kleiner hin.


----------



## Esox 1960 (25. September 2021)

Saure Bratheringe mit Bratkartoffeln................
Und nein Nobbi,die sind nicht aus der Dose.....................


----------



## vonda1909 (25. September 2021)

Heute lassen wir kochen


----------



## yukonjack (25. September 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Saure Bratheringe mit Bratkartoffeln................
> Und nein Nobbi,die sind nicht aus der Dose.....................


Gibt`s das überhaupt noch, Bratkartoffeln aus der Dose ?


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. September 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Gibt`s das überhaupt noch, Bratkartoffeln aus der Dose ?


Bratkartoffeln mit Speck und Ei in der 400 g Ring-Pull-Dose. Die Feddeck Fertiggerichte aus der Dose sind sehr schmackhaft und sofort zu verzehren. Die Dose in Wasser erhitzen oder Inhalt in einen Topf geben und genießen.
	

		
			
		

		
	







vonda hat bestimmt die Hafenplatte?


----------



## Hering 58 (25. September 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Gibt`s das überhaupt noch, Bratkartoffeln aus der Dose ?



Meinst du die yukonjack?


----------



## Blueser (25. September 2021)

Sind bestimmt äußerst knusprig...


----------



## rustaweli (25. September 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Heute lassen wir kochen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nehme die Suppe, dann die Bitzumer Krabben sowie eine extra Portion Bohnen mit Speck! Dazu 2 Weizen oder eben lecker Pils und beim Gehen noch einen für den Magen(aber kein Kräuter) auf Kosten des Hauses! 
Laßt es Euch munden!


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. September 2021)

ich mag die gerne





Kotelett


----------



## Hering 58 (25. September 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 385980
> 
> 
> ich mag die gerne
> ...


Machst du Diät nobbi?


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. September 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Machst du Diät nobbi?


Nö
das war ein schöner Teller.
Morgen mal wieder Krustenbraten.


----------



## vonda1909 (25. September 2021)

Wir hatten die Notdseeplatte mit Bratkartoffeln  Pommes  und Speckbohnen.und Ich vorab die Krabbensuppe eine riesige Schüssel voll und  sehr vielen Krabben als Einlage.


----------



## Blueser (25. September 2021)

Ne große Schüssel Krabbensuppe würde mir jetzt auch gefallen


----------



## Kauli11 (25. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Und ich ohne die Rinderleber.


Dann nimm doch einfach eine Schweineleber.


----------



## Minimax (25. September 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ne große Schüssel Krabbensuppe würde mir jetzt auch gefallen


Au mann, wem sagst Du das. Schleck!


----------



## vonda1909 (25. September 2021)

War meine Erste... und  jeder Zeit nehme ich die wieder


----------



## Orothred (25. September 2021)

Endlich mal Brasse probiert heute. Zwei ca. 30er gefangen, filetiert, geschröpft und mit viel Butter und Knoblauch gebraten. Bisschen Salz und Fischgewürz drauf, und ich muss sagen, die Viecher sind nun wirklich lecker, und vor allem hat das Fleisch eine extrem angenehme Konsistenz....
Ich glaube, damit sollte ich mal den klassischen "Karpfen" blau ausprobieren


----------



## Minimax (25. September 2021)

Orothred schrieb:


> mit viel Butter und Knoblauch gebraten. Bisschen Salz (...) drauf


 Ich bin fest überzeugt. das dies die Zauberformel -man könnte noch Zwiebeln anfügen- ist, um selbst Autoreifen und Glaswolle in eine schmackhafte
Mahlzeit zu verwandeln


----------



## Orothred (25. September 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin fest überzeugt. das dies die Zauberformel -man könnte noch Zwiebeln anfügen- ist, um selbst Autoreifen und Glaswolle in eine schmackhafte
> Mahlzeit zu verwandeln



Ich finde, mein Motto klingt "optimistischer":

Es gibt keinen Fisch, der nicht schmeckt. Nur Leute, die nicht wissen, wie man ihn zubereitet


----------



## Jan_Cux (25. September 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Gibt`s das überhaupt noch, Bratkartoffeln aus der Dose ?


Das frage ich mich auch schon lange... Vor ca. 27 Jahren in meiner ersten Wohnung...habe ich oft und gerne Bratkartoffeln aus der Dose gegessen. Die waren in ca. 1x1 cm große Würfel da reingepresst. Und ja also mir schmeckten die gut. Gibt´s hier in der Region aber schon lange nicht mehr zu kaufen.


----------



## Blueser (25. September 2021)

Nach einer gewissen Fastenzeit schmeckt eigentlich fast alles. Ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Minimax (25. September 2021)

Orothred schrieb:


> Ich finde, mein Motto klingt "optimistischer":
> 
> Es gibt keinen Fisch, der nicht schmeckt. Nur Leute, die nicht wissen, wie man ihn zubereitet


Da hast Du natürlich auch auch recht. Wobei, es gibt ja auch die bedauernswerten Menschen die Fisch auf dem Teller absolut ablehnen. Die gibts in zwei Varianten: Einmal moralisch, einmal geschmacklich. Erstere verweilen sehr kurz in meinem Bekanntenkreis, letztere will ich nicht bekehren, muss ja nicht alles verstehen.

Vor Jahren briet (bratete? habe gebraten?) Ich meiner Liebsten und mir zwei größere Plötzen, so Tellerkaliber, genau wie Du es beschriebst, in guter Butter und mit Knoblauch und einigen Kräutern. Es war wirklich herrlich, schieres weisses Fleisch, und man konnte es einfach von den Gräten abschieben- und schliesslich hat der liebe Gott  in IHREM unerforschlichen Ratschluss uns Menschen das Fischbesteck und Tischmanieren geschenkt. Es war ein köstliches Mahl. Und Die Missus hat es geliebt, und sich sehr aufgeschlossen für meine Vorschläge zur gemeinsamen Abendgestaltung gezeigt,

Wenn ichs recht bedenke, sollte ich vielleicht mal doch etwas aufmerksamer sein, und darauf achten, das mir nicht alle Fische wieder aus der Hand rutschen beim abhaken
hg
Minimax


----------



## Orothred (25. September 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wenn ichs recht bedenke, sollte ich vielleicht mal doch etwas aufmerksamer sein, und darauf achten, das mir nicht alle Fische wieder aus der Hand rutschen beim abhaken



Das wäre ab und an nicht verkehrt


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (25. September 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Heute lassen wir kochen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja , Ditzum........, wir waren vor ein paar Jahren dort für einige Tage in einer super FeWo.............
Klein aber fein, und super leckeres Essen gibt es dort, das Fischhaus kennen wir auch, ist eine Empfehlung !

.......man muß ja nicht immer selber kochen.......


----------



## rustaweli (26. September 2021)

Zwar bei einem geschätzten Forenmitglied anderswo "geklaut", aber selbst probiert heute.
Wenig Zeit für Frühstück, da Wahlen und anderes anliegen.
Schnell und lecker.
Omlett mit Mais und Tortilias. Bin übrigens absoluter Fan mexikanischer Küche.













Und fertig.




Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Minimax (26. September 2021)

Ich wurde heut ebenfalls von einem Forenmitglied inspiriert, vor einigen Tagen hat buttweisser diese köstliche mediterrane Muschelrezept im Dänisches-Austernfestival-Thread gepostet:


buttweisser schrieb:


> Da fällt mir noch ein Rezept aus Kroatien ein. Die Mengen der Zutaten bitte selbst probieren. Dazu habe ich leider keine Angaben. Deshalb nur im Groben aus meinem Gedächtnis.
> 
> In einer Pfanne Öl mit Knoblauch und Petersilie anschwitzen, natürlich feingehackt.
> 
> ...


Ich war gleich getriggert, und heut Abend hab ich für die Missus und mich eine kleine Tomatenmuschelei veranstaltet. Ich hab aber noch Zwiebeln und vor allem Weißwein (für mich ein Muss bei Muscheln).
Was soll ich sagen, es war eine Köstlichkeit, und im Vergleich zur rheinischen Art viel leichter und Aufwandsloser. Mrs. Minimax war auch begeistert, und ich hab mein Tomatenmuscheltrauma überwunden. Danke buttweisser  oh und wir hatten zwar keine blauen Teller, aber dafür Türkise, die dir Missu selbst getöpfert hat, sieht auch hübsch aus


----------



## Justsu (27. September 2021)

Ob des herrlichen Herbstwetters gestern, habe ich mal einen Zwiebelkuchen auf den Grill geschmissen... 




Dazu der eigene Apfelwein... 




Herbst kann sooo schön sein!!!





Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. September 2021)

Justsu schrieb:


> Ob des herrlichen Herbstwetters gestern, habe ich mal einen Zwiebelkuchen auf den Grill geschmissen...
> Anhang anzeigen 386122
> 
> Dazu der eigene Apfelwein...
> ...



Du scheinst die Speckwürfel in der Masse nicht sorgfältig genug vermengt zu haben, im Anschnitt kann man jedenfalls keine erkennen.
Oder verwechsele ich da gerade etwas mit einer Quiche Lorraine?


----------



## Justsu (27. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Du scheinst die Speckwürfel in der Masse nicht sorgfältig genug vermengt zu haben, im Anschnitt kann man jedenfalls keine erkennen.
> Oder verwechsele ich da gerade etwas mit einer Quiche Lorraine?


Du hast völlig Recht, da gehört natürlich (viel) Speck rein, den musste ich allerdings auf Wunsch von einzelnen MitesserINNEN dieses Mal leider weglassen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. September 2021)

Justsu schrieb:


> MitesserINNEN



Mitesser klingt zwar etwas nach Pickelgesicht und daher ein wenig hart aber in Anbetracht des "kastrierten" Zwiebelkuchens ist das wohl sicherlich noch im Rahmen des Vertretbaren. Ansonsten im Abgang einfach eine Hand voll Bacon in den Mund geworfen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (28. September 2021)

.............................


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. September 2021)

Zwei kleine Schnitzel auf Toast.
Mit Zwiebel/Pilz Sahnesoße................


----------



## Tikey0815 (29. September 2021)

Alles einfach, einfach gut und Lecker ! Ganz nach meiner Fasson


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. September 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Alles einfach, einfach gut und Lecker ! Ganz nach meiner Fasson


Pi , Pa , Po , machen wir im nächsten Leben....................


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. September 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Zwei kleine Schnitzel auf Toast.
> Mit Zwiebel/Pilz Sahnesoße................


  Rundstück warm


----------



## Esox 1960 (30. September 2021)

Rinder-Gulasch mit Kartoffeln und Makkaroni.....................


----------



## Blueser (30. September 2021)

Kartoffeln als Gemüsebeilage?


----------



## vonda1909 (1. Oktober 2021)

Heute haben wir mal wieder Kochen  lassen  beim Mongolen  Bild  eins der Anfang  und Bild2 das  Ende vom Buffet.Die anderen  10 Fotos erspare ich euch


----------



## vonda1909 (1. Oktober 2021)

Ich  sag  nur  Känguru Lamkotelett Tintenfisch  und Froschschenkel waren  auch dabei....


----------



## Blueser (1. Oktober 2021)

Wobei insbesondere Känguru für die Mongolei eher untypisch ist...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (1. Oktober 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Wobei insbesondere Känguru für die Mongolei eher untypisch ist...



Mit seinem spitzen Säbel ist der Mongole sehr wohl in der Lage auch ein Känguru zu überwältigen, wenn es sich nur allzu unvorsichtig in seine Nähe wagt!
Das lass Dir gesagt sein! 

Dem gemeinen mongolischen Steppentintenfisch ist hingegen nur mit ausgeklügelter Kriegskunst bzw. mit berittenen Bogenschützen beizukommen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. Oktober 2021)

Steppentintenfisch erbeutet man doch mit der Beizjagd durch den See-Adler.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (1. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Steppentintenfisch erbeutet man doch mit der Beizjagd durch den See-Adler.



Stimmt. Nun war ich wegen dem Känguru so aufgebracht, da habe ich das glatt verwechselt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Oktober 2021)

Andere Idee mit die Bilder im Kopf-
hab von Sonntach noch  mein Krustenbraten


----------



## vonda1909 (1. Oktober 2021)

Nun denke ich die haben mich beschissen  dann waren das keine Mongolen.Doch gebratene Ente war auch lecker. Doch grüner Schnaps  ohne  Alkohol  war schon verdächtig


----------



## zandertex (1. Oktober 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Ich  sag  nur  Känguru Lamkotelett Tintenfisch  und Froschschenkel waren  auch dabei....


Also alles wie daheim!


----------



## zandertex (1. Oktober 2021)

wobei froschschenkel sehr lecker sind...................


----------



## zandertex (2. Oktober 2021)

anfang der 80er,haben wir die noch an den mann/frau gebracht.


----------



## vonda1909 (2. Oktober 2021)

Immer gut ich bin da Schmerzfrei solange das  Essen  nicht schneller  ist wie ich...


----------



## Blueser (2. Oktober 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Doch grüner Schnaps  ohne  Alkohol  war schon verdächtig


Bei denen wird alles vergoren, was flüssig ist ...


----------



## NaabMäx (2. Oktober 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Nun denke ich die haben mich beschissen  dann waren das keine Mongolen.Doch gebratene Ente war auch lecker. Doch grüner Schnaps  ohne  Alkohol  war schon verdächtig


Von Steppenenten hab ich auch noch nix gehört. Sind die recht trocken?


----------



## ralle (3. Oktober 2021)

Nicht selbst gemacht - aber selbst bestellt


----------



## daci7 (3. Oktober 2021)

Work in Progress ... 100% aus familiären Anbau. Ach nee ... Salz ist gekauft


----------



## Tikey0815 (3. Oktober 2021)

Heute hat meine Missus Wirsingkohl-Rouladen gezaubert, sooo lecker, ich hab jetzt noch Geschmacksknospen Explosionen 
Hätte ich euch jetzt nen Foto gezeigt, müsste ich euch jetzt blitzdingsen, habt Nachsicht mit mir


----------



## Skott (3. Oktober 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Work in Progress ... 100% aus familiären Anbau. Ach nee ... Salz ist gekauft
> Anhang anzeigen 386549
> Anhang anzeigen 386550
> Anhang anzeigen 386551
> ...


Sieht sehr lecker aus, Fleisch auch selbst gezogen bzw. erzeugt??


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. Oktober 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Sieht sehr lecker aus, Fleisch auch selbst gezogen bzw. erzeugt??


Nur Rennschwein Rudi Rüssel profitierte vom familiären Anbau nicht in dem Maße, wie die übrigen Familienmitglieder.


----------



## tomxxxtom (3. Oktober 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Nicht selbst gemacht - aber selbst bestellt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 386546


Ich hätte mich da richtig beschwert, was soll das Grüne...


----------



## daci7 (3. Oktober 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Sieht sehr lecker aus, Fleisch auch selbst gezogen bzw. erzeugt??


Familiär ... da ist Highland Rind von meinem Cousin drin und eine fälschlicherweise aufgetaute Hühnerbrust von unseren Hühnern hat sich noch dazwischen gemogelt


----------



## Skott (3. Oktober 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Familiär ... da ist Highland Rind von meinem Cousin drin und eine fälschlicherweise aufgetaute Hühnerbrust von unseren Hühnern hat sich noch dazwischen gemogelt


Danke für die Antwort, super!!


----------



## shx (3. Oktober 2021)

Würzige Forellen Sandwiches:
Frisch gebackenes Baguette oder Ciabatta

(Selbstgemachte) Mayo, verfeinert mit Pfeffer, Salz, Zitronensaft und gepresstem Knoblauch
Die kommt auf kleingehackten Rotkohl, das wird die Salatlage

Forellen filetieren und komplett entgräten

Buttermilch ansetzen aus Milch, Zitronensaft, Salz und Pfeffer (Knoblauch schadet auch nicht)

Panade aus Maisstärke, Cayenne-Pfeffer, Salz, Pfeffer, und viel Paparikapulver

Die Forellenfilets werden zwei mal je in der Buttermilch und der Panade gewendet und anschließend knusprig frittiert. Danach einen Moment Fett abtropfen lassen.

Das Brot aufschneiden, oben/unten mit gepimpter Mayo (gestern gabs Chili, Wasabi und Ingwer zur Auswahl) dünn bestreichen, Forelle drauf, Krautsalat drauf, zuklappen, Guten Apetit.


----------



## rustaweli (3. Oktober 2021)

Heute gibt es des Angler's Lohn.
Heute eben einmal Fisch&Chips mit paniertem Karpfenfilet. Dazu Brot, Kräuterbaguette und Pommes. Das Blonde darf natürlich neben der Kräuterbutter nicht fehlen. 
Einfach und dermaßen lecker!


----------



## NaabMäx (3. Oktober 2021)

Heut gabs Waller und Hecht vom Grill.


----------



## Blueser (3. Oktober 2021)

Und bei uns gab es die restlichen Spareribs aus dem Dutch, welche wir zusammen mit der Schwarzbiersoße eingefroren hatten. Kartoffeln und Rotkrautsalat dazu, lecker.


----------



## Nelearts (3. Oktober 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Ich hätte mich da richtig beschwert, was soll das Grüne...


Das Grüne ist gezacktes Basilikum! Typisch holländisches Gewürz aus der Gattung Hanf. Oder?


----------



## Jan_Cux (3. Oktober 2021)

Waldpilz Rahmgeschnetzeltes mit Käse überbacken.

Die Waldpilze hatte ich nur in Pulverform... Entgegen dem Rezept habe ich Pilze, Zwiebeln das Kalbsschnitzel und ordentlich Knoblauch vorher kurz in der Pfanne scharf angebraten.


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. Oktober 2021)

Hausmannskost.........................


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Oktober 2021)

Sieht ja lecker aus.


----------



## Jan_Cux (5. Oktober 2021)

Herbstzeit ist Pilz Zeit... Weil´s so Lecker war gab es heute nochmal Altbewährtes


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. Oktober 2021)

Spitzkohl-Hack Auflauf ,...mit etwas Käse überbacken.
Ich glaube,ich haue mich gleich mal,.... ein Stündchen aufs Ohr.


----------



## Hering 58 (6. Oktober 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Spitzkohl-Hack Auflauf ,...mit etwas Käse überbacken.
> Ich glaube,ich haue mich gleich mal, ein Stündchen aufs Ohr.................


Bei dem Leckeren Essen ,kein Wunder.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Oktober 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> ch glaube,ich haue mich gleich mal,.... ein Stündchen aufs Ohr.


lass aber die Bettdecke unten und mach das Fenster auf


----------



## daci7 (7. Oktober 2021)

Der Junior hustet und kann deswegen  nicht in die KiTa, die Tomaten und Zucchini müssen dringend geerntet werden, es muss für die ganze Mischpoke gekocht werden ... is ja ok, ich opfer mich und bleibe zu Hause.
Was bisher geschah:


















Und nun sacht der Kurze noch, er will in den Keller bauen - wir brauchen ein neues Regal im Angelkeller. Ich bin so eine arme Sau. Ich hoffe der ein oder andere, der gemütlich auf Arbeit sitzt bedauert mich ein wenig. Eventuell gehen wir noch KöFis stippen und Würmer suchen ... einer muss es ja machen 
Und wenn ich so ein guter, braver, pflichtbewusster Familienvater war, mach ich mir zur Belohnung noch nen Bier auf!
Cheers


----------



## Blueser (7. Oktober 2021)

Es wird die Zeit kommen, wo du dich freuen wirst, für Andere kochen zu dürfen...


----------



## daci7 (7. Oktober 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Es wird die Zeit kommen, wo du dich freuen wirst, für Andere kochen zu dürfen...


Bitte den obigen Post nicht zu ernst lesen- ich koche nicht so ganz ungerne


----------



## Blueser (7. Oktober 2021)

Hatte ich mir fast gedacht  ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Oktober 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Bitte den obigen Post nicht zu ernst lesen




Zu spät aber mach dir nix draus.
Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich ganz ungeniert.


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. Oktober 2021)

Gebratenes Dorsch-Filet,
mit Kartoffelpüree und Gurkensalat in saurer Sahne....................


----------



## daci7 (7. Oktober 2021)

Es köchelt weiter ... freu mich auf heute Abend!


----------



## Kauli11 (7. Oktober 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> .. freu mich auf heute Abend!


... und die Mischpoke erst.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (8. Oktober 2021)

Steakosaurus mit Pfeffersauce***, Rösti Ecken, karamellisierten roten Zwiebeln und frischen Champignons. 







***_Natürlich aus dem Bratensatz gewonnen und nichts von Knorr oder Thomy. _


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (8. Oktober 2021)

Heute zum Mittag ein Wacholdernacken











War sehr deftig und lecker   
Freu mich schon auf das Reste - Essen, mag die Klöße aufgebraten in der Pfanne 

LG aus Berlin und ein schönes WE Euch


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. Oktober 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Heute zum Mittag ein Wacholdernacken
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 386956
> 
> ...



Wacholdernacken, ist das so etwas wie Kasseler? Auf jeden Fall sieht es sehr lecker aus.

Bratklöße mit Ei & Speck liebe ich auch. Im Supermarkt gibt es Schupfnudeln zu kaufen, vom Teig her sind die ähnlich wie Kartoffelklöße. Damit kann man quasi jeden Tag Bratklöße mit Ei & Speck essen.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (9. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wacholdernacken, ist das so etwas wie Kasseler?



Ja, kann man so sagen, ist Schweinenacken gepökelt, mit Wacholder mariniert und mild über Buchenholz geräuchert, also auch etwas vorgegart. Das verringert die Schmorzeit auf etwa eine gute Stunde, bekommst andererseits aber auch kaum noch selbst Röstaromen dran, musst es also nehmen wie es ist, die Soße bleibt heller, der Geschmack ist aber deftig und sehr lecker !


----------



## tomxxxtom (9. Oktober 2021)

Pizza Sucuk.


----------



## rustaweli (9. Oktober 2021)

Nach einem hundmiserablen Spinnschneidertag (Schuster, bleib bei deinen Leisten), noch ein schneller TV Snack.


----------



## Blueser (9. Oktober 2021)

Lecker!! Werde ich auch bald mal machen.
 Mit Spinnangeln ist bei uns eher Schneider angesagt. Also dann  lieber lecker kochen ...


----------



## Esox 1960 (10. Oktober 2021)

Bei den Cholesterin -Werten drücken wir heute mal ,beide Augen zu ............... 
Rübenmus mit Schweinebauch,Kassler- Nacken und Kohlwurst.
So was von lecker............


----------



## Jan_Cux (10. Oktober 2021)

Hatte ich mal wieder Lust drauf... Kalbsleber mit Zwiebeln und Kartoffelpüree.
Dem Kind habe ich nur Fleisch vom Rind erzählt... Aber vorrausschauend noch nen Schnitzel zubereitet.


----------



## Los 2 (10. Oktober 2021)

Mann ist das lecker


----------



## Jason (10. Oktober 2021)

Elbe Los 2 schrieb:


> Mann ist das lecker


Du warst eingeladen? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Los 2 (10. Oktober 2021)

Oh man ich komme hoffe nur es ist noch nicht kalt bis ich da


----------



## vonda1909 (10. Oktober 2021)

Die ersten Pilze


----------



## tomxxxtom (10. Oktober 2021)

ekhm... sieht bisschen komisch aus


----------



## Jan_Cux (10. Oktober 2021)

Geht, liegt wohl an Nobbis alter Handycamera die hat er wohl weiterverkauft...  Ok ob Rührei oder Krause Glucke  zwischen den Pilzen ist nicht erkennbar. Aber es war bestimmt sehr lecker.


----------



## vonda1909 (11. Oktober 2021)

Wenn du meins meinst?
Waren es ja nur Maronen  mit Zwiebeln  und Ei  aus einer Pfanne. 
Gleich geht es noch einmal  zum  suchen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. Oktober 2021)

Einfach aber lecker - Schmandbrötchen


----------



## Tikey0815 (11. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt hab ich hunger


----------



## Esox 1960 (11. Oktober 2021)

Heute mal was schnelles...............

Giros,Pommes,Krautsalat...........................


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Oktober 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Heute mal was schnelles...............
> 
> Giros,Pommes,Krautsalat...........................


war auch gestern dran bei uns mit Feta und so.


----------



## Esox 1960 (11. Oktober 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> war auch gestern dran bei uns mit Feta und so.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 387212


So fängt das an,..............Zaziki hatte ich leider vergessen, das rutschte aber auch so, ganz gut runter.


----------



## kingandre88 (11. Oktober 2021)

Selbst Marinierte Slow Cooked Ribs...6 Stunden bei 75 Grad eingewickelt im Ofen und dann zum Schluss mit Honig für 15 Minuten karamelisiert...Sehr zartes Fleisch, Knochen konnte man so rausziehen


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Oktober 2021)

Burger mit Rinderhackfleisch und Meersalz fein - Rezept mit Video
					

Das perfekte Burger mit Rinderhackfleisch und Meersalz fein-Rezept mit Video und einfacher Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung: Einen Burger herzustellen ist…




					www.kochbar.de


----------



## Kauli11 (11. Oktober 2021)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Selbst Marinierte Slow Cooked Ribs...6 Stunden bei 75 Grad eingewickelt im Ofen


Wie hattest du sie denn eingewickelt ? Das Backblech sieht ganz schön versaut aus.


----------



## Blueser (11. Oktober 2021)

Ich denke, das kommt durch das Karamellisieren und einer schlechten Wärmeverteilung des Herdes.


----------



## kingandre88 (11. Oktober 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Wie hattest du sie denn eingewickelt ? Das Backblech sieht ganz schön versaut aus.


Alufolie....Allerdings kommt zum Schluss ha die Folie weg


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (12. Oktober 2021)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Selbst Marinierte Slow Cooked Ribs...6 Stunden bei 75 Grad eingewickelt im Ofen und dann zum Schluss mit Honig für 15 Minuten karamelisiert...Sehr zartes Fleisch, Knochen konnte man so rausziehen



Das sieht super lecker aus  !!  
Aber sag mal, hast Du da Jemanden, den Du so gar nicht leiden kannst, also Jemanden der dieses Backblech putzen muss ??  
Versuch doch mal das Backblech auszulegen, schlimmsten Falls mit Alufolie.....

Hungrige Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## kingandre88 (12. Oktober 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Das sieht super lecker aus  !!
> Aber sag mal, hast Du da Jemanden, den Du so gar nicht leiden kannst, also Jemanden der dieses Backblech putzen muss ??
> Versuch doch mal das Backblech auszulegen, schlimmsten Falls mit Alufolie.....
> 
> Hungrige Grüße aus Berlin



So schlimm ist es dann doch nicht gewesen, wenn man das blech vorher einfettet


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Oktober 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Heute mal was schnelles...............
> 
> Giros,Pommes,Krautsalat...........................


Mein Restessen ist jetzt auch wech.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Oktober 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Mein Restessen ist jetzt auch wech.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 387340



Ein solcher Fetakäse, in Olivenöl gebacken, das ist schon etwas Feines.
Paniert geht auch gut, muss aber nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ein solcher Fetakäse, in Olivenöl gebacken, das ist schon etwas Feines.
> Paniert geht auch gut, muss aber nicht unbedingt sein.


Oben drauf war Oregano.

Reste-Essen fand ich schon immer gut  
in unserer Pandemie ein muss.

lg nobbi


----------



## Blueser (12. Oktober 2021)

Och, da brauche ich keine Pandemie dazu ...


----------



## tomxxxtom (12. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ein solcher Fetakäse, in Olivenöl gebacken, das ist schon etwas Feines.
> Paniert geht auch gut, muss aber nicht unbedingt sein.


Ist nur Hirtenkäse aber auch lecker.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (13. Oktober 2021)

Rippchen gehen immer:


----------



## kingandre88 (13. Oktober 2021)

Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Rippchen gehen immer:
> Anhang anzeigen 387350
> Anhang anzeigen 387349
> Anhang anzeigen 387348


Stimmt


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Oktober 2021)

Im Urlaub bei Freunden in Istrien. 
Schichtfleisch im Tontopf in einem gemauerten Backofen zubereitet. Den Topf habe ich mitgebracht.
	

		
			
		

		
	







3Std 200 Grad fallend auf zuletzt 170 Grad.
Die Freunde und Gäste waren begeistert


----------



## Skott (13. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Den Topf habe ich mitgebracht.


Toll Christian   ...jetzt musst du nut noch einen Ofen mauern...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Oktober 2021)

Nachdem ich die vergangenen Tage nur Wasser & trockenes Brot zu mir genommen habe, kredenzte ich mir heute Schweinelende, mit Bandnudeln, Kaisergemüse und einem Rosmarin Sößchen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (13. Oktober 2021)

Hausmannskost...............................  
"Explodiertes Huhn"(Hühnerfrikassee) mit Champions,Spargel,Reis und Kartoffeln.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Oktober 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Hausmannskost...............................
> "Explodiertes Huhn" mit Champions,Spargel,Reis und Kartoffeln.



Deinen Fotos nach zu urteilen gibt es bei euch häufiger Hausmannskost. Sehr tolle Sachen zeigst Du uns hier immer. Mein damaliges _Wurstgulasch Bangkok_ sucht man bei Dir vergeblich. 

Gut gemachtes Hühnerfrikassee ist definitiv eine leckere Angelegenheit. Einige Leute mögen ja kein Hühnerfrikassee aber die haben in der Vergangenheit sicherlich einmal schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Ich hörte Geschichten, wo vom Koch wohl einfach ein Huhn zerhackt wurde. Da kaut man dann natürlich auf allem möglichen herum und ist wenig begeistert davon.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich hörte Geschichten, wo vom Koch wohl einfach ein Huhn zerhackt wurde. Da kaut man dann natürlich auf allem möglichen herum und ist wenig begeistert davon.



Echt?
Das Fleisch muss man schon fein säuberlich vom Knochen pulen. Dann wird es auch etwas.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Oktober 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> "Explodiertes Huhn"


----------



## Esox 1960 (13. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Deinen Fotos nach zu urteilen gibt es bei euch häufiger Hausmannskost. Sehr tolle Sachen zeigst Du uns hier immer. Mein damaliges _Wurstgulasch Bangkok_ sucht man bei Dir vergeblich.
> 
> Gut gemachtes Hühnerfrikassee ist definitiv eine leckere Angelegenheit. Einige Leute mögen ja kein Hühnerfrikassee aber die haben in der Vergangenheit sicherlich einmal schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Ich hörte Geschichten, wo vom Koch wohl einfach ein Huhn zerhackt wurde. Da kaut man dann natürlich auf allem möglichen herum und ist wenig begeistert davon.


Was ist Wurstgulasch "Bangkok ",mit Reis,oben ohne,unten nichts ?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Oktober 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Was ist Wurstgulasch "Bangkok ",mit Reis,oben ohne,unten nichts ?



So gesehen ist dieser Ausdruck natürlich schon etwas schlüpfrig, das habe ich nicht bedacht. Aber irgendwo müssen die Ladyboys ihre Anhängsel ja lassen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Oktober 2021)

Ich hatte damals lediglich Bratwurst und Kokosmilch im Haus und ich hatte noch rote Thai Curry Paste. Letztere musste unbedingt weg und fertig war das _Wurstgulasch Bangkok_. 






Na gut, ein paar trockene Brötchen hatte ich auch noch da...


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Oktober 2021)

Sieht auf jeden Fall interessant aus. Davon würde ich schonmal kosten.


----------



## Esox 1960 (13. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich hatte damals lediglich Bratwurst und Kokosmilch im Haus und ich hatte noch rote Thai Curry Paste. Letztere musste unbedingt weg und fertig war das _Wurstgulasch Bangkok_.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 387394
> 
> ...


Hauptsache heiß und zappelt nicht mehr........................


----------



## Blueser (13. Oktober 2021)

Herbstzeit, Kohlzeit. Schichtkraut angesetzt, gibt es heute Abend.


----------



## Thomas. (13. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Nachdem ich die vergangenen Tage nur Wasser & trockenes Brot zu mir genommen habe,


Student? oder


Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> , kredenzte ich mir heute Schweinelende, mit Bandnudeln, Kaisergemüse und einem Rosmarin Sößchen.


 außen Gefängnis ausgebrochen?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Oktober 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Student? oder
> 
> außen Gefängnis ausgebrochen?



Weder noch, eher Großmeister der Askäse.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Nachdem ich die vergangenen Tage nur Wasser & trockenes Brot zu mir genommen habe


was hast du denn verbrochen?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> was hast du denn verbrochen?



Eigentlich nichts und ganz so schlimm war es dann auch nicht. Statt Wasser & Brot gab es hin und wieder Porridge mit Apfelmus und Zimt oder aber Tomatensuppe (Mehlschwitze, Tomatenmark und Brühe mit Gewürzen) mit Reis. Natürlich stilecht aus dem Topf genossen.

Schmeckt zwar auch aber man soll ja nicht jeden Tag sein Lieblingsessen essen. 










Hier gönnte ich mir allerdings etwas, den Brassen & Plötzen abgerungenen, Dosemais und Mini Cabanossi dazu.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Eigentlich nichts und ganz so schlimm war es dann auch nicht. Statt Wasser & Brot gab es hin und wieder Porridge mit Apfelmus und Zimt oder aber Tomatensuppe (Mehlschwitze, Tomatenmark und Brühe mit Gewürzen) mit Reis. Natürlich stilecht aus dem Topf genossen.


komm schon, raus mit der Sprache!
irgendwas hast Du angestellt


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> komm schon, raus mit der Sprache!
> irgendwas hast Du angestellt



Noch habe ich nichts angestellt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Noch habe ich nichts angestellt.


könnte sich das ändern, wenn Du dich weiterhin wie ein Sträfling ernährst?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> könnte sich das ändern, wenn Du dich weiterhin wie ein Sträfling ernährst?



Maskiert bei der Sparkasse Geld abzuheben stellt heute zumindest keinen großen Aufreger mehr dar.
Von daher werde ich es tun, ja.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Maskiert bei der Sparkasse Geld abzuheben stellt heute zumindest keinen großen Aufreger mehr dar.



Maske hat ja jeder auf. Da musst du dir schon mehr einfallen lassen damit se dir bissl Geld geben.
Oder du zahlst dann halt was ein(denk an die EAV!).


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Oktober 2021)

Haferschleim mit Dosenmais.  Das ist die Kategorie "Surströming".
*Bankside Dreamer , *hast Du wenigstens was Ordentliches zum Runterspühlen?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Maske hat ja jeder auf. Da musst du dir schon mehr einfallen lassen damit se dir bissl Geld geben.
> Oder du zahlst dann halt was ein(denk an die EAV!).



Na ich trage dann auch lediglich die Maske.
Für gewöhnlich zahlen die Leute gut, nur damit ich mich wieder anziehe.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Haferschleim mit Dosenmais.  Das ist die Kategorie "Surströming".
> *Bankside Dreamer , *hast Du wenigstens was Ordentliches zum Runterspühlen?



Na na! Schnöden Haferschleim gibt es hier nicht, nur Porridge. Neulich sah ich, dass man das Zeug sogar für teuer Geld fertig bzw. in Trockenform im Supermarkt kaufen kann. Haferflocken in Milch zu kochen, das ist schon eine Kunst für sich aber es muss ja auch blöde Leute geben oder aber welche mit zu viel Geld. 

By the way fand der Dosenmais seinen Weg übrigens nicht in die Haferflocken, sondern landete lediglich in der Tomatensuppe. Letztere ist dabei gar nicht mal so schlecht. Eventuell könnte man noch ein paar gewürfelte Dosentomaten zugeben, eine Hand voll Nordseekrabben hinterherwerfen und einen Schuss Cognac dazugeben. On top noch einen kleinen Klecks Sahne und etwas Dill. Aber das hat dann wohl nicht mehr viel mit arme Leute Essen zu tun.

Dazu reiche man einen Gänsewein besten Jahrganges.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Dazu reiche man einen Gänsewein besten Jahrganges.  Lach,


immer noch besser als der "Chateau Migraine", den ich befürchtet habe.


----------



## Esox 1960 (16. Oktober 2021)

Schon wieder Hausmannskost.......................  
Senfsoße mit Ei,Kartoffeln und Krautsalat.


----------



## rustaweli (16. Oktober 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Schon wieder Hausmannskost.......................
> Senfsoße mit Ei,Kartoffeln und Krautsalat.


Das wäre auch mal wieder eine Maßnahme, sehr lecker! 
Oder süß saueres Ei...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Oktober 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Oder süß saueres Ei...



Was kann man sich darunter vorstellen?
Ist das so etwas ähnliches wie diese tausendjährigen Eier der Chinesen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Oktober 2021)

https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=süßsaure+eier


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> süßsaure einer - Google Suche



Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung. Ich bin dankbar für jede Erweiterung meines kulinarischen Horizontes, die über TK-Pizza & Aufblasravioli hinausgeht.
Eier mit Senfsauce kenne ich aber von süßsauren Eiern habe ich zuvor noch nie etwas gehört. Das müsste ich also einmal probieren.


----------



## rustaweli (16. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> süßsaure einer - Google Suche


Aber bitte NUR das DDR Rezept!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Oktober 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber bitte NUR das DDR Rezept!



Freilich! Vom Studium bzw. aus der dortigen Mensa kenne ich noch so einige gute DDR Speisen, etwa Gehacktesstippe.
Kannte ich zuvor gar nicht in dieser Zusammenstellung. Im Grunde eine einfache Sache aber sehr lecker.


----------



## rustaweli (16. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Freilich! Vom Studium bzw. aus der dortigen Mensa kenne ich noch so einige gute DDR Speisen, etwa Gehacktesstippe.
> Kannte ich zuvor gar nicht in dieser Zusammenstellung. Im Grunde eine einfache Sache aber sehr lecker.


Auch schon fast vergessen! 
Nun bekomme ich langsam Hunger.


----------



## rustaweli (16. Oktober 2021)

Habe ja gesagt daß ich Hunger bekomme! 
Nach einem erfolglosen, aber herrlichen Nachmittag mit Pin, schnell was für die Family zum Abend gezaubert. 
Thunfischbaguette. 








Dazu eine mit Knobi Anteil übertriebene Remoulade zum Ditschen. 




Ab in den Ofen und fertig.


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. Oktober 2021)

Der Trend geht ja hier anscheinend in Richtung Hausmannskost....  da muß ich wohl folgen...

Erbsen, Wurzeln, Kartoffelpü...mit Frikadellen und Peffersoße. 

Und ja die gehören so Dunkel


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Oktober 2021)

Lecker Mischgemüse mit Briketts müsste ich auch mal wieder essen.


----------



## Minimax (16. Oktober 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Der Trend geht ja hier anscheinend in Richtung Hausmannskost....  da muß ich wohl folgen...
> 
> Erbsen, Wurzeln, Kartoffelpü...mit Frikadellen und Peffersoße.
> 
> ...


Erbsen und Möhrchen extrafein ausse Dose! Die hab ich als Kind soo geliebt.
Das krieg ich heute nicht mehr  und darfst auch nicht kochen. Dieses ganze verdammte gesund, frisch, regional und die Schar bekloppter Fernsehköche, die die Hinterletzte Pommesbude zu nem Sternehaus umkrempeln wollen sind schuld. Und die, die meinen man muss nen lecker Abendessen mit Freunden als ein 12Gängemenüerlebnis gestalten.

Ich will Erbsen und Möhrchen zurück!


----------



## Esox 1960 (16. Oktober 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Der Trend geht ja hier anscheinend in Richtung Hausmannskost....  da muß ich wohl folgen...
> 
> Erbsen, Wurzeln, Kartoffelpü...mit Frikadellen und Peffersoße.
> 
> ...


Röst-Aroma ,ist auf jeden Fall genug vorhanden...........................


----------



## AllesAusHolz (16. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> DDR Speisen, etwa Gehacktesstippe


voll lecker


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich will Erbsen und Möhrchen zurück!



_"Wie wär's mit Erbsen und Möhrchen?"





_


----------



## tomxxxtom (16. Oktober 2021)

Bei mir wieder Hirtenkäse diesmal in drei Variationen : Knoblauch, Paprika und 2x normal.


----------



## Blueser (16. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Erbsen und Möhrchen extrafein ausse Dose! Die hab ich als Kind soo geliebt.
> Das krieg ich heute nicht mehr  und darfst auch nicht kochen. Dieses ganze verdammte gesund, frisch, regional und die Schar bekloppter Fernsehköche, die die Hinterletzte Pommesbude zu nem Sternehaus umkrempeln wollen sind schuld. Und die, die meinen man muss nen lecker Abendessen mit Freunden als ein 12Gängemenüerlebnis gestalten.
> 
> Ich will Erbsen und Möhrchen zurück!


Also, bei uns gibt es die noch. Z.b. von B*******e im R*** Supermarkt.


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. Oktober 2021)

Meine Dose hab ich bei der Einkaufsgenossenschaft der Kolonialwarenhänder bezogen...


----------



## Minimax (16. Oktober 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Also, bei uns gibt es die noch. Z.b. von B*******e im R*** Supermarkt.


Geben tut sie auch noch, aber häuslicherseits sind Konserven bei mir pooh-pooh. Man könnte meinen, da wäre Plutonium drin oder so. Bei der Missus kommt nichts auf den Herd, was nicht frisch, regional und öko ist, und mindestens 4 Stunden aufwendige Zubereitung braucht..

Wobei: Gestern Abend habe ich noch einen unangemelden Gutenachtkussbesuch gemacht, und siehe da, was entdecke ich da in der Küche meiner süssen kleinen Heuchlerin:





Hahhaha, Schmalzfleisch aus der Bundesreserve, das würd ich mich noch nixhtmal bei meinen Döbeln trauen- und meine harte Öko-Gemüse-Gesundheits-Braut löffelt heimlich das Tranige Zeugs kalt aus der Dose!


----------



## Minimax (16. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hahhaha, Schmalzfleisch aus der Bundesreserve, das würd ich mich noch nixhtmal bei meinen Döbeln trauen- und meine harte Öko-Gemüse-Gesundheits-Braut löffelt heimlich das Tranige Zeugs kalt aus der Dose!


....
......
........Klick.

Oh nein. Oh bitte nicht. Oh bitte, bitte, alles nur das nicht. Oh fuxx. Oh nein.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Geben tut sie auch noch, aber häuslicherseits sind Konserven bei mir pooh-pooh. Man könnte meinen, da wäre Plutonium drin oder so. Bei der Missus kommt nichts auf den Herd, was nicht frisch, regional und öko ist, und mindestens 4 Stunden aufwendige Zubereitung braucht..
> 
> Wobei: Gestern Abend habe ich noch einen unangemelden Gutenachtkussbesuch gemacht, und siehe da, was entdecke ich da in der Küche meiner süssen kleinen Heuchlerin:
> Anhang anzeigen 387644
> ...



Auf den ersten Blick dachte ich bei der Dose ja an Surströmming. Sag, liegt da etwa noch ein Zipfel Blutwurst auf dem Schneidbrett?
Der Sparschäler zum Dosenöffnen deutet allerdings tatsächlich darauf hin, dass Konservendosen in eurem Haushalt wohl eher seltener Gast sind.


----------



## yukonjack (16. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Geben tut sie auch noch, aber häuslicherseits sind Konserven bei mir pooh-pooh. Man könnte meinen, da wäre Plutonium drin oder so. Bei der Missus kommt nichts auf den Herd, was nicht frisch, regional und öko ist, und mindestens 4 Stunden aufwendige Zubereitung braucht..
> 
> Wobei: Gestern Abend habe ich noch einen unangemelden Gutenachtkussbesuch gemacht, und siehe da, was entdecke ich da in der Küche meiner süssen kleinen Heuchlerin:
> Anhang anzeigen 387644
> ...


Schmalzfleisch auf`m Klappspaten anbraten und dann in die Erbsensuppe rein, ein Gedicht im Felde.


----------



## Minimax (16. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Sag, liegt da etwa noch ein Zipfel Blutwurst


Was viel besseres. Im Tirolurlaun letzte Woche waren wir auf ner Bauernhofpension mit 24h Hofladen. Die hatten dort herrliche Milch- und Fleischprodukte direkt vom Hof. Unter anderem geräucherte Rindsmettwürstchen, in stahlhart lufrgetrocknet zum Wandern oder noch weich fürs Sauerkraut. Wunderbar!


----------



## Minimax (16. Oktober 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Schmalzfleisch auf`m Klappspaten anbraten und dann in die Erbsensuppe rein, ein Gedicht im Felde.


Ja, aber Mrs. M. trägt keinen Stahlhelm, raucht keine Zigarre und hat auch kein Herz mit Anker und Mutti auf den Bizeps tätowiert. Schätze aber sie wär ne Wucht am LMG.


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. Oktober 2021)

Na aber so schlecht ist die Konserve ja auch nicht. Ok frisch vom Feld tiefgefroren hat mehr Inhaltsstoffe, aber seit dem die Konserven nicht mehr mit Blei verlötet werden kann man oder Missus doch hin und wieder drauf zurückgreifen. Für eine schnelle selbst zubereitete Mahlzeit sehe ich da kein Problem. Ich habe auch einen Garten und die Möhren verzehre ich lieber Roh, Erbsen habe ich dieses Jahr nicht angebaut. Und auch die schmecken mir frisch aus der Schote besser, als eingemacht. Ich sage JA zu Gemüse aus der Konserve.


----------



## Blueser (16. Oktober 2021)

Schmalzfleisch aus der Dose schmeckt erst richtig gut mit einem Hauch Waffenöl vom Bajonett, welches im Graben zum Öffnen der Dose benutzt wurde. Ein paar Tropfen Ballistol tun es aber auch...


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Oktober 2021)

Moin Moin Jan,
die Nord-Deutschen haben immer was im Schrank


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Oktober 2021)

Ich würde die Konservendose einfach als Ergänzung des Speiseplanes sehen und dass sie der Abwechslung dient.

Wie schon festgestellt wurde, gibt es nun mal diese typischen Gerichte _- meist kennt man sie aus seiner Kindheit - _zu denen gehören einfach Nahrungsmittel aus Konservendosen. Die berühmten Erbsen und Wurzeln, in dieser weißen Sauce, sind dabei nur ein Beispiel. (Mit knackigerem TK-Gemüse schmecken sie allerdings auch gut.) Wobei man für diese Sauce aber glaube ich die Flüssigkeit aus der Dose benötigt bzw. diese andicken muss oder?

Dann wiederum gibt es Spezialitäten, die kommen nun mal aus der Konservendose und benötigen diese Art der Haltbarmachung sogar für ihren unvergleichlichen Geschmack & Konsistenz.

Minimax Du solltest Deiner Holden einmal ein _Confit de Canard_ spendieren. Diese französischen Entenschlegel aus der Dose erinnern später, gebraten auf dem Teller, garantiert nicht mehr an die unter einer dicken Fettschicht in der Dose sitzenden Ententeile.


----------



## rustaweli (17. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Erbsen und Möhrchen extrafein ausse Dose! Die hab ich als Kind soo geliebt.
> Das krieg ich heute nicht mehr...
> 
> Ich will Erbsen und Möhrchen zurück!



Die gibt es bei mir heute immer noch, leide mit Dir!
Überhaupt liebe ich immer mal eine Dose zwischendurch. Daher auch nochmals der Dank zwecks Stanley!
Ich würde in den Krieg ziehen, würde man mir Dosen nehmen wollen! Sogar günstig und kaum heiß bekomme ich die runter.
Wohl noch ein Überbleibsel der Junggesellenzeit.
Immer was ist immer daheim. Merke, Westerntopf, Erbseintopf und Chilli con Carne gehören nachgerüstet!


----------



## Esox 1960 (17. Oktober 2021)

Ohne Gedöns..................
Ente mit Äpfeln/Zwiebeln ein,zwei, aufgebackene Brötchen
dazu,................fertig.


----------



## AllesAusHolz (17. Oktober 2021)

Und in der Mitte der vor-mittendrin und Nachtisch


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Oktober 2021)

Bald geht auch wieder die Zeit los für-

*Birnen, Bohnen und Speck*


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich will Erbsen und Möhrchen zurück!


ja, aber es muss ja nicht gleich Dosenfutter sein. Es gibt sehr gute TK-Ware


Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Ohne Gedöns..................
> Ente mit Äpfeln/Zwiebeln ein,zwei, aufgebackene Brötchen
> dazu,................fertig.


da ist die Ente Gedöns jenuch, klasse


----------



## rustaweli (17. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ja, aber es muss ja nicht gleich Dosenfutter sein. Es gibt sehr gute TK-Ware


Never ever, Blasphemie! 
An Mischgemüse aus der Dose kommt nix ran. Butter und Mehl zu einer Schwitze, Dosensaft ran bis rahmig, Gemüse rein. Ein Gedicht!


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

ich sehe da auch kein Problem war ja kürzlich in Slowenien zum Angeln und bei der dortigen sehr üppigen Halbpension (Wurst und Schinken und Speck u. A. schon zum Frühstück, sehr üppiges Abendessen), genügte mir zum Mittagessen eine Dose, 200 Gramm, spezieller fränkischer Wurstwaren, natürlich von ausgesuchtem fränkischen Metzger , welche ich am Wasser einnahm. Gut, praktisch und schnell.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Oktober 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Never ever, Blasphemie!
> An Mischgemüse aus der Dose kommt nix ran. Butter und Mehl zu einer Schwitze, Dosensaft ran bis rahmig, Gemüse rein. Ein Gedicht!



Damit die Kindheitserinnerung perfekt ist dazu aber bitte nur Betonkartoffelbrei aus der Tüte reichen. Meine Mutter hat damals zwar auch frischen Kartoffelstampf zubereitet aber wie Kinder so sind, schmeckte der natürlich etwas komisch und für uns musste es unbedingt der aus der Tüte sein. Um die damalige Erwachsenenwelt vollends zu schocken gerne auch mit Ketchup zu den dann allerdings handgemachten Bouletten.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Oktober 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich sehe da auch kein Problem war ja kürzlich in Slowenien zum Angeln und bei der dortigen sehr üppigen Halbpension (Wurst und Schinken und Speck u. A. schon zum Frühstück, sehr üppiges Abendessen), genügte mir zum Mittagessen eine Dose, 200 Gramm, spezieller fränkischer Wurstwaren, natürlich von ausgesuchtem fränkischen Metzger , welche ich am Wasser einnahm. Gut, praktisch und schnell.
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich genauso. 
Bevor ich einen Fruchtzwerg löffele, ziehe ich mir lieber eine Dose Leberwurst rein.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Oktober 2021)

ne Leute!
Ich leide an einer starken Dosen und Tütenallergie.
Aus Gläsern geht grade so noch, außer man hat selbst eingekocht.


----------



## Blueser (17. Oktober 2021)

Die wirklich allerletzten auf der Fensterbank nachgereiften Gartentomaten verarbeitet. Mir war einfach danach...


----------



## Jason (17. Oktober 2021)

Sonntags bleibt bei uns die Küche kalt, da fahren wir in den Wiener Wald.




Das Bier hat so gut geschmeckt, da blieb es nicht bei einem und das Essen war natürlich auch bestens.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fruehling (17. Oktober 2021)

Mein Vater sagte früher immer, wenn er solch ein Essen sah: "Das gibt richtig Glanz an die Köttel!"


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Oktober 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Sonntags bleibt bei uns die Küche kalt, da fahren wir in den Wiener Wald.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und für die Mutti einen Salatteller.


----------



## Jason (17. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Und für die Mutti einen Salatteller.


Auf dem Bild sind doch noch Käsespätzle zu sehen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Oktober 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild sind doch noch Käsespätzle zu sehen.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Ach die gehören also nicht mehr zu Deinem schlanken Teller mit den Nürnberger Rostbratwürstchen!? 
Sieht aber sehr lecker aus, euer Essen. Zuletzt aß ich diese Würstchen in einem Irish Pub, in Form von _Bangers & Mash._


----------



## Jan_Cux (17. Oktober 2021)

Wiener Wald? hier in SH gibt´s den schon lange nicht mehr. Schade hab ich gemocht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Oktober 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Wiener Wald? hier in SH gibt´s den schon lange nicht mehr. Schade hab ich gemocht.


OOO Sogar noch mit drive in Schalter-
der halbe Hahn im Winter auf der Baustelle-
und das Fett wird zu Gel.

Kann ich wieder in die Vergangenheit Reisen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Oktober 2021)

Wo wir grade bei Hausmannskost sind:
Da hat mich doch meine Liebste beauftragt mal was Alpenländisches zu kochen.
Es sind Käsespätzle geworden die mich selbst überrascht haben.
Das war sooo lecker, dass es die jetzt öfter mal gibt. Obendrauf lecker Röstzwiebeln


----------



## Blueser (18. Oktober 2021)

Heute hat meine Frau gekocht, Petersilien-Hackfleischsoße mit Frikadellen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Wo wir grade bei Hausmannskost sind:
> Da hat mich doch meine Liebste beauftragt mal was Alpenländisches zu kochen.
> Es sind Käsespätzle geworden die mich selbst überrascht haben.
> Das war sooo lecker, dass es die jetzt öfter mal gibt. Obendrauf lecker Röstzwiebeln
> ...



Viel zu wenig Zwiebeln! Auch wenn man den Schwaben bekanntlich Geiz vorwirft, die Käsespätzle von unseren Bekannten aus Schwäbisch Hall waren immer opulent mit _- zuvor in der Pfanne weich & herzhaft braun geschmurgelten -_ Zwiebeln bedeckt. Gehe ich aber recht in der Annahme, dass Deine Röstzwiebeln nicht von P&W oder sonst wie aus dem Supermarkt stammen?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Oktober 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> ...Hackfleischsoße mit Frikadellen.



Das ist ja wie Bacon mit Bacon!


----------



## Blueser (18. Oktober 2021)

Na ja, war eben noch Hackfleisch übrig...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Oktober 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Na ja, war eben noch Hackfleisch übrig...



Nun rede das mal nicht klein.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Viel zu wenig Zwiebeln! Auch wenn man den Schwaben bekanntlich Geiz vorwirft, die Käsespätzle von unseren Bekannten aus Schwäbisch Hall waren immer opulent mit _- zuvor in der Pfanne weich & herzhaft braun geschmurgelten -_ Zwiebeln bedeckt. Gehe ich aber recht in der Annahme, dass Deine Röstzwiebeln nicht von P&W oder sonst wie aus dem Supermarkt stammen?


Beachte bitte Bild 2, da ist ein großer Teller voll nur mit Röstzwielben.
Nein, die sind selbst geröstet und nicht aus dem Supermarkt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Beachte bitte Bild 2, da ist ein großer Teller voll nur mit Röstzwielben.
> Nein, die sind selbst geröstet und nicht aus dem Supermarkt.



Dann gibt es morgen also noch Hot Dogs bei Euch oder warum wurden die Zwiebeln so sparsam auf den Spätzle angerichtet?


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Viel zu wenig Zwiebeln! Auch wenn man den Schwaben bekanntlich Geiz vorwirft, die Käsespätzle von unseren Bekannten aus Schwäbisch Hall waren immer opulent mit _- zuvor in der Pfanne weich & herzhaft braun geschmurgelten -_ Zwiebeln bedeckt. Gehe ich aber recht in der Annahme, dass Deine Röstzwiebeln nicht von P&W oder sonst wie aus dem Supermarkt stammen?


Hey  P&W  ist immer mal gut für eine schnelle Nummer  inner Küche.


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Oktober 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hey  P&W  ist immer mal gut für eine schnelle Nummer  inner Küche.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 387763


HaHa inner Küche machst du es?


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Oktober 2021)

nö die Wachmaschine ist unter der Arbeitsplatte.


----------



## Esox 1960 (18. Oktober 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> HaHa inner Küche machst du es?


Und dann vielleicht noch da mit........................................



			https://www.dänemark.shop/kuehlware/fleisch-wurst/steff-houlberg-hotdog-poelser?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIoo38gLHU8wIVVACiAx2zGgs_EAQYASABEgIYnPD_BwE


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Oktober 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hey  P&W  ist immer mal gut für eine schnelle Nummer  inner Küche.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 387763



Auf einen Hot Dog gehören, zumindest für mich, genau diese dänischen Röstzwiebeln von P&W
und auch die entsprechenden eingelegten Hot Dog Gurken aus dem Glas. 

Aber sag, was macht Dein Mora Schnitzmesser auf dem hölzernen Küchenbrett? Sind Dir gar die Röstzwiebeln ausgegangen?


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Auf einen Hot Dog gehören, zumindest für mich, genau diese dänischen Röstzwiebeln von P&W
> und auch die entsprechenden eingelegten Hot Dog Gurken aus dem Glas.
> 
> Aber sag, was macht Dein Mora Schnitzmesser auf dem hölzernen Küchenbrett? Sind Dir gar die Röstzwiebeln ausgegangen?


Geile Idee mit Mora  

aber das ist nur mein Koch-Messer seit Jahren.






für alles

lg nobbi


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Oktober 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Geile Idee mit Mora
> 
> aber das ist nur mein Koch-Messer seit Jahren.
> 
> ...


Ist das nicht dein Angel Messer?


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Oktober 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht dein Angel Messer?


für alles-
da ist Geschmack dran.


----------



## Kauli11 (18. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> löffelt heimlich das Tranige Zeugs kalt aus der Dose!


Vielleicht ist die kleine Heuchlerin schwanger?


----------



## Minimax (18. Oktober 2021)

Nabend, Schlemmerboardies,
Ich habe nun einen einfachen Dörrautomaten in meinem Besitz. Noch.
Folgender Hintergrund: Unter dem fadenscheinigen Vorwand einen Dörrautomaten für Pilze zu benötigen, hat meine Familie den Minimax-Hilfsfond-für-Küchengeräte angezapft. Da es um köstliche Trockenpilze geht, konnt ich schlecht die Bewilligung der Ausgabe verweigern und habe ein entsprechendes Gerät bestellt.
Zu spät ging mir auf, das die Pilzsaison fast vorüber, und ein letzter Sammelerfolg äußerst fraglich ist. Die linksgrünhalbveganeöko Sippschaft wollte einfach nen Zahlaugust für ein Gerät, mit dem sie in Zukunft alle möglichen faden Beeren, Früchte, Gemüse, Obst, Wurzeln, Kräuter und wasweisichnoch für pflanzlichen Krumpelkram herstellen, in Umlauf und gegen mich in Stellung bringen kann. Ich wurde aufs Kreuz gelegt.
Aber so leicht geb ich mich nicht geschlagen.

 Noch befindet sich das Gerät in meiner Wohnung, und das erste was auf die Dörrgitter gelegt werden wird, wird Rindfleisch zur Beefjerkyherstellung sein. Ich habe bereits zwei Rouladen zum Testen besorgt, die ich heute Abend noch in eine spezielle, wohlschmeckende Marinade legen werde, und morgen trocknen lasse.
Und wenn das klappt werde ich in der kurzen Zeit bis ich das Gerät (Das ich gekauft habe!) Abgeben muss, noch genug Trockenfleisch herstellen, um einem ganzen Indianerstamm die Schürfrechte in ihrem Stammesgebiet abzuluchsen.
Dann soll die Bagage (die ich sehr liebe) meinetwegen das Gerät haben, um in alle Ewigkeit ihre pflanzlichen Teufeleien zu trocknen.

 Ich werde ein fleischliches Fanal gesetzt haben, ein Aufschrei im Vegulag, ein Glimmen wie von Grillkohle in der Finsternis ewiger Rohkost.

Mein Bauch gehört mir! Freiheit für das Dörren, Freiheit für das Jerky, Freiheit für Minimax!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Oktober 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Geile Idee mit Mora
> 
> aber das ist nur mein Koch-Messer seit Jahren.
> 
> ...



Ein gutes Messer _- und sei es das Angelmesser - _ist in der Küche unentbehrlich.

Erst kürzlich ärgerte ich mich wieder mit einem dieser fiesen Dinger aus dem 1-Euro-Laden herum, auch wenn es nicht mein Messer war. Diese Messer, bei welchen an ein dünnes Stück Blech einfach ein Griff aus Plastik angeschmolzen wurde. Die "Klinge" so wabbelig, dass man selbst beim Schneiden einer Tomate nicht weiß, wo die Schneide am Ende die Tomate wieder verlässt. Echt ein Graus diese schrottigen Messerchen aber ein anschauliches Beispiel für den Unterschied von preiswert zu billig. Neben einem etwas größeren Kochmesser sollte man schon noch ein vernünftiges Spickmesser im Haus haben.


----------



## Blueser (18. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend, Schlemmerboardies,
> Ich habe nun einen einfachen Dörrautomaten in meinem Besitz. Noch.
> Folgender Hintergrund: Unter dem fadenscheinigen Vorwand einen Dörrautomaten für Pilze zu benötigen, hat meine Familie den Minimax-Hilfsfond-für-Küchengeräte angezapft. Da es um köstliche Trockenpilze geht, konnt ich schlecht die Bewilligung der Ausgabe verweigern und habe ein entsprechendes Gerät bestellt.
> Zu spät ging mir auf, das die Pilzsaison fast vorüber, und ein letzter Sammelerfolg äußerst fraglich ist. Die linksgrünhalbveganeöko Sippschaft wollte einfach nen Zahlaugust für ein Gerät, mit dem sie in Zukunft alle möglichen faden Beeren, Früchte, Gemüse, Obst, Wurzeln, Kräuter und wasweisichnoch für pflanzlichen Krumpelkram herstellen, in Umlauf und gegen mich in Stellung bringen kann. Ich wurde aufs Kreuz gelegt.
> ...


Ergötzlich ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend, Schlemmerboardies,
> Ich habe nun einen einfachen Dörrautomaten in meinem Besitz. Noch.
> Folgender Hintergrund: Unter dem fadenscheinigen Vorwand einen Dörrautomaten für Pilze zu benötigen, hat meine Familie den Minimax-Hilfsfond-für-Küchengeräte angezapft. Da es um köstliche Trockenpilze geht, konnt ich schlecht die Bewilligung der Ausgabe verweigern und habe ein entsprechendes Gerät bestellt.
> Zu spät ging mir auf, das die Pilzsaison fast vorüber, und ein letzter Sammelerfolg äußerst fraglich ist. Die linksgrünhalbveganeöko Sippschaft wollte einfach nen Zahlaugust für ein Gerät, mit dem sie in Zukunft alle möglichen faden Beeren, Früchte, Gemüse, Obst, Wurzeln, Kräuter und wasweisichnoch für pflanzlichen Krumpelkram herstellen, in Umlauf und gegen mich in Stellung bringen kann. Ich wurde aufs Kreuz gelegt.
> ...


Sir ach Ja 
Herr Mini,
ich hab ein Kissen bestellt-
mit Currywurst mit Pommes drauf-
bild kommt-
ca am 22.10.

lg nobbi


----------



## Elmar Elfers (18. Oktober 2021)

Scholle mit Rosenkohl-Senfsoße und Wildreis. Wird Zeit, den Plattenvorrat aufzufüllen…


----------



## Blueser (18. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ein gutes Messer _- und sei es das Angelmesser - _ist in der Küche unentbehrlich.
> 
> Erst kürzlich ärgerte ich mich wieder mit einem dieser fiesen Dinger aus dem 1-Euro-Laden herum, auch wenn es nicht mein Messer war. Diese Messer, bei welchen an ein dünnes Stück Blech einfach ein Griff aus Plastik angeschmolzen wurde. Die "Klinge" so wabbelig, dass man selbst beim Schneiden einer Tomate nicht weiß, wo die Schneide am Ende die Tomate wieder verlässt. Echt ein Graus diese schrottigen Messerchen aber ein anschauliches Beispiel für den Unterschied von preiswert zu billig. Neben einem etwas größeren Kochmesser sollte man schon noch ein vernünftiges Spickmesser im Haus haben.


Ich habe zwei solche einfachen Messer als Schälmesser von Zwilling. Sind meine besten zum _Schnippeln und so. Bis auf den Griff aus oranger Plastik sind die Dank dünner aber stabiler Klingen hervorragend. Überreife Tomaten kein Problem, schneiden wie von selbst._


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Oktober 2021)

Minimax
Ist das dann wie Dry-aged-Beef, bitte um Erfahrungsbericht.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Oktober 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 387780
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rosenkohl ist zwar nicht so ganz mein Ding aber der Rest passt absolut! Alleine der schön bissfeste Wildreis mit der Senfsauce ist ein Gedicht. 
Es sollte unter den Like-Buttons definitiv einmal ein sabbernder Smiley zugefügt werden.


----------



## Blueser (18. Oktober 2021)

Also, für mich genau mein Geschmack!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Minimax
> Ist das dann wie Dry-aged-Beef, bitte um Erfahrungsbericht.



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beef_Jerky

Ich habe mir mal im Laden eine Tüte bzw. eher Tütchen davon gekauft. Kann man essen aber es ist sehr teuer, dafür das kaum etwas in der Tüte ist.
Von daher ist selber machen eventuell eine ganz pfiffige Idee. Man könnte sicherlich auch dünne Lachsscheiben so konservieren.


----------



## Minimax (18. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Minimax
> Ist das dann wie Dry-aged-Beef, bitte um Erfahrungsbericht.


Sehr gerne. Ich hab jetzt erstmal 2 Rouladen mit ner Tulipdose verkloppt (Fleischhammer verschollen) in ca 5x3x 0,5 Stücken geschnibbelt und in eine geheime, traditionsreiche Marinade (auf Basis der drei erstbesten Internetrezepte) gepackt und schön durchgemanscht. Da bleiben sie jetzt bis morgen früh drin.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Oktober 2021)

Rosenkohl  ist der Hammer-
fang an am Putzen mal letzten an-
schon fertig  

ein hauch von Muskatnuss noch dran-


----------



## Elmar Elfers (18. Oktober 2021)

Ich liebe Rosenkohl! Gerade mit der Muskatnuss-Note.


----------



## Jan_Cux (18. Oktober 2021)

Minimax LOL Spam!


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr gerne. Ich hab jetzt erstmal 2 Rouladen mit ner Tulipdose verkloppt (Fleischhammer verschollen) in ca 5x3x 0,5 Stücken geschnibbelt und in eine geheime, traditionsreiche Marinade (auf Basis der drei erstbesten Internetrezepte) gepackt und schön durchgemanscht. Da bleiben sie jetzt bis morgen früh drin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Bruder-
hab alles am Mann.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Oktober 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Also, für mich genau mein Geschmack!



_Spät am Abend, das Telefon schellt..._

Eine Frau hebt vorsichtig den Hörer ab und fragt leise:
_"Ja hallo, wer ist denn da?"_

Eine finstere Stimme am anderen Ende der Leitung erwidert ihr in bester Scream Manier:
_"Hier ist dein schlimmster Albtraum."_

Daraufhin die Frau erschrocken:
_*"Rosenkohl!?"* _


----------



## Minimax (18. Oktober 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Rosenkohl  ist der Hammer-
> 
> ein hauch von *Muskatnuss* noch dran-





Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Ich liebe Rosenkohl! Gerade mit der *Muskatnuss-Note*.



Rosenkohl ist der Hammer! Und Muskatnuss unbedingt notwendig, herrlich!


----------



## Blueser (18. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> _Spät am Abend, das Telefon schellt..._
> 
> Eine Frau hebt vorsichtig den Hörer ab und fragt leise:
> _"Ja hallo, wer ist denn da?"_
> ...


Könnte meine sein, also, die Frau ...


----------



## Casso (18. Oktober 2021)

Also mit Rosenkohl kann man mich auch jagen. Auch wenn es auf den Bildern immer super lecker ausschaut bleibt das Kindheitstrauma bei mir bestehen. 

Ich habe heute aber auch mal wieder am Herd gestanden. Meine bessere Hälfte war arbeiten und ich aufgrund von Kindkrank zu Hause. Hat schon Vorteile wenn man die Arbeitspläne selbst schreibt.







Auf jeden Fall habe ich die ganz sichere Nummer gewählt und einfach ein wenig Stampfkartoffeln mit Hähnchen-Minutensteaks und Rahmsauce gemacht. Den Kindern hat es geschmeckt, meine Frau hat sich nicht beschwert und ich war zufrieden dass ich das Induktionsfeld mal wieder bemüht habe


----------



## Blueser (18. Oktober 2021)

Hoffentlich keine Fertigsoße...


----------



## zandertex (18. Oktober 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Hoffentlich keine Fertigsoße...


Die Soße sieht so aus als hätte er Rinderknochen klein gehackt,die dann scharf angebraten,kleingeschnittenes Suppengemüse plus Zwiebeln und Knoblauch dazugegeben.....................dann noch Tomatenmark und das mit nem Guten Roten abgelöscht.
Habe den Duft in der Nase...........................das hat er dann noch 2 Stunden einreduzieren lassen,etwas sahne dazu gegeben und seinen Lieben serviert!
Ja......so wird es gewesen sein!!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Oktober 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Hoffentlich keine Fertigsoße...


Maggi Rahm-Sauce-
zu Braten eignet sich hervorragend zum Verlängern, Würzen und Binden eigener Saucenkreationen. Besonders lecker schmeckt die Rahmsauce zu Braten sowie zu Geschnetzeltem, Frikadellen und Medaillons. Ihr voller Geschmack durch Zwiebeln, Sahne und Pfeffer rundet die Fleischgerichte perfekt ab.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Oktober 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Die Soße sieht so aus als hätte er Rinderknochen klein gehackt,die dann scharf angebraten,kleingeschnittenes Suppengemüse plus Zwiebeln und Knoblauch dazugegeben.....................dann noch Tomatenmark und das mit nem Guten Roten abgelöscht.
> Habe den Duft in der Nase...........................das hat er dann noch 2 Stunden einreduzieren lassen,etwas sahne dazu gegeben und seinen Lieben serviert!
> Ja......so wird es gewesen sein!!!


Micha du bist auch Koch-
hab dich mal Jetzt geoutet


----------



## Minimax (18. Oktober 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Die Soße sieht so aus als hätte er Rinderknochen klein gehackt,die dann scharf angebraten,kleingeschnittenes Suppengemüse plus Zwiebeln und Knoblauch dazugegeben.....................dann noch Tomatenmark und das mit nem Guten Roten abgelöscht.
> Habe den Duft in der Nase...........................das hat er dann noch 2 Stunden einreduzieren lassen,etwas sahne dazu gegeben und seinen Lieben serviert!
> Ja......so wird es gewesen sein!!!


Das ist mal wieder son Fall, wo man nicht weiss, ob man ein Lach- oder Herzchensmilie klicken soll


----------



## Jan_Cux (18. Oktober 2021)

Es gibt Fertig Soßen ?


----------



## zandertex (18. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist mal wieder son Fall, wo man nicht weiss, ob man ein Lach- oder Herzchensmilie klicken soll


Am Besten Beides!


----------



## zandertex (18. Oktober 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Micha du bist auch Koch-
> hab dich mal Jetzt geoutet


Das tut hier nix zur Sache.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Oktober 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Es gibt Fertig Soßen ?


büsch mit osteewasser


----------



## Jan_Cux (18. Oktober 2021)

mit Ostsee Wasser ist OK


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Oktober 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Es gibt Fertig Soßen ?



Sogar aus der Tube und nachhaltigem Anbau. 

_Zutaten: Sonnenblumenöl, WEIZENMEHL, Palmöl, Weisswein, Geschmacksverstärker (Mononatriumglutamat, Dinatriuminosinat, Dinatriumguanylat), Speisesalz, Zucker, Tomatenpulver¹, Farbstoff (*Ammoniak *-Zuckerkulör), Stärke, 1,3% Rindfleischpulver, Verdickungsmittel (Guarkernmehl), Zwiebelpulver¹, Randenpulver¹, Paprika¹, Pfeffer, Nelken, Säuerungsmittel (Citronensäure), Aromen (mit SOJA). Kann Spuren von Milch, Ei, Sellerie und Senf enthalten. ¹*Aus nachhaltigem Anbau.*

Quelle:_ https://www.knorr.com/ch/de/produkte/saucen/bratensaucen/bratensauce-s-wunder-tube.html

Fehlt nur noch der Hinweis _"Kann Spuren von Sauce enthalten"._


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Oktober 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> mit Ostsee Wasser ist OK


sch hab das s  Vergessen


----------



## zandertex (18. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Sogar aus der Tube und nachhaltigem Anbau.
> 
> _Zutaten: Sonnenblumenöl, WEIZENMEHL, Palmöl, Weisswein, Geschmacksverstärker (Mononatriumglutamat, Dinatriuminosinat, Dinatriumguanylat), Speisesalz, Zucker, Tomatenpulver¹, Farbstoff (*Ammoniak *-Zuckerkulör), Stärke, 1,3% Rindfleischpulver, Verdickungsmittel (Guarkernmehl), Zwiebelpulver¹, Randenpulver¹, Paprika¹, Pfeffer, Nelken, Säuerungsmittel (Citronensäure), Aromen (mit SOJA). Kann Spuren von Milch, Ei, Sellerie und Senf enthalten. ¹*Aus nachhaltigem Anbau.*
> 
> Quelle:_ https://www.knorr.com/ch/de/produkte/saucen/bratensaucen/bratensauce-s-wunder-tube.html


Liest sich doch richtig lecker.


----------



## Jan_Cux (18. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Sogar aus der Tube und nachhaltigem Anbau.
> 
> _Zutaten: Sonnenblumenöl, WEIZENMEHL, Palmöl, Weisswein, Geschmacksverstärker (Mononatriumglutamat, Dinatriuminosinat, Dinatriumguanylat), Speisesalz, Zucker, Tomatenpulver¹, Farbstoff (*Ammoniak *-Zuckerkulör), Stärke, 1,3% Rindfleischpulver, Verdickungsmittel (Guarkernmehl), Zwiebelpulver¹, Randenpulver¹, Paprika¹, Pfeffer, Nelken, Säuerungsmittel (Citronensäure), Aromen (mit SOJA). Kann Spuren von Milch, Ei, Sellerie und Senf enthalten. ¹*Aus nachhaltigem Anbau.*
> 
> Quelle:_ https://www.knorr.com/ch/de/produkte/saucen/bratensaucen/bratensauce-s-wunder-tube.html


Hab ich bei meinem Bioveganen Unverpackt Kaufmann noch nicht gesehen  Spass beiseite,ich greif da auch oft drauf zurück...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Oktober 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Maggi Rahm-Sauce



Quasi das Wurfzelt unter den Fertigsaucen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (18. Oktober 2021)

Zwiebelmett Brot / Brötchen wird mit einigen Spritzern Maggi auch erst richtig Lecker!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Oktober 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Zwiebelmett Brot / Brötchen wird mit einigen Spritzern Maggi auch erst richtig Lecker!



Maggi ist dabei ja so etwas wie die Sojasauce der Langnasen. Eine Prise Fondor ist allerdings auch nie verkehrt.

Ich mag Maggi ja. Nur leider hat der Hersteller den Ausguss so eng gemacht, ich bekomme meinen Strohhalm gar nicht hinein.


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. Oktober 2021)

Schmeckt wirklich... wer es nicht kennt ausprobieren!


----------



## zandertex (19. Oktober 2021)

Mann lernt halt nie aus!


----------



## Minimax (19. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Sogar aus der Tube und nachhaltigem Anbau.
> 
> _Zutaten: Sonnenblumenöl, WEIZENMEHL, Palmöl, Weisswein, Geschmacksverstärker (Mononatriumglutamat, Dinatriuminosinat, Dinatriumguanylat), Speisesalz, Zucker, Tomatenpulver¹, Farbstoff (*Ammoniak *-Zuckerkulör), Stärke, 1,3% Rindfleischpulver, Verdickungsmittel (Guarkernmehl), Zwiebelpulver¹, Randenpulver¹, Paprika¹, Pfeffer, Nelken, Säuerungsmittel (Citronensäure), Aromen (mit SOJA). Kann Spuren von Milch, Ei, Sellerie und Senf enthalten. ¹*Aus nachhaltigem Anbau.*
> 
> ...


*Ammoniak* ist eine gute, reine Substanz aus natürlichen Elementen unseres Planeten. Es ist ein _natürliches Lösungsmittel_ und _Antikseptikum_. Seit Millionen von Jahren nutzen die weisen und klugen Schmeissfliegen die _ursprünglichen Kräfte_ des *Ammoniaks*.  Ihr _Babies_, die Fleischmaden, können mit der Hilfe ihres ausgeschwitzten *Ammoniaks* in lebensfeindlichen und künstlichen Umgebungen wie Fäkalien, verwesendem Tieraas, oder den Leichen unserer Liebsten _spielerisch und frei_ ihre Umwelt erkunden.

Diese natürliche und nachhaltige Tradition haben sich auch die Köche unseres Knorr-Kochstudios zum Vorbild genommen: 'Leben wie eine Made- mit dem Extrablubb *Ammoniak*'

Haben Sie Fragen? Rufen Sie unserer Hotline unter 002i3i2o33727 an.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Oktober 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Schmeckt wirklich... wer es nicht kennt ausprobieren!



Einige Leute tun es sich auch auf das Ei. Habe ich mal ausprobiert, ist okay. Man kann sich aber auch klassisches Salz draufstreuen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Dann gibt es morgen also noch Hot Dogs bei Euch oder warum wurden die Zwiebeln so sparsam auf den Spätzle angerichtet?


Damit man auf dem Foto die Spätzle noch sieht


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Damit man auf dem Foto die Spätzle noch sieht



1:0 für Dich


----------



## Minimax (19. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Minimax
> Ist das dann wie Dry-aged-Beef, bitte um Erfahrungsbericht.





Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr gerne. Ich hab jetzt erstmal 2 Rouladen mit ner Tulipdose verkloppt (Fleischhammer verschollen) in ca 5x3x 0,5 Stücken geschnibbelt und in eine geheime, traditionsreiche Marinade (auf Basis der drei erstbesten Internetrezepte) gepackt und schön durchgemanscht. Da bleiben sie jetzt bis morgen früh drin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, ich habe jetzt die marinierten Stückchen auf zwei der Trockengitter verteilt, und der Gerät auf 47grad und 6h eingestellt, die in verschiedenen Rezepten angegebene Mindestdauer. Mal sehen wie das erste selbstgemachte Beefjerky heut abend aussieht, vmtl. muss es dann noch länger. Ich bin sehr gespannt.





Der Gerät steht in der Küche und brummt vor sich hin, der Geräuschpegel entspricht in etwa einem Umluftherd, also erträglich. Es ist ne einfache günstige Ausführung für 55 Geld, sportet 550watt, 6 Aufsätze ca. 26x42cm. Hat ne stundenweise Zeitautomatik und ist Einstellbar von 40-70 Grad. Die Plastikgitter wirken empfindlich, sie sind aus diesem klaren Plastik für pilotenkanzeln bei Flugzeugmodellen, ihr wisst was ich meine.


Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal im Laden eine Tüte bzw. eher Tütchen davon gekauft. Kann man essen aber es ist sehr teuer, dafür das kaum etwas in der Tüte ist.
> Von daher ist selber machen eventuell eine ganz pfiffige Idee.


Eben, eben. Das Zeug wird mit Gold aufgewogen, dabei liebe ich es sehr. Ist auch gute Angelnahrung. Unverschämt, sonn50g Tütchen im Schnitt ca 5 Euro.
Ich hab jetzt günstiges Rouladenfleisch verwendet, 2 Rouladen, zusammen ca. 400g/5Taler. Mal sehen, vieviel gramm nach dem Trocknen übrigbleiben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mal sehen, vieviel gramm nach dem Trocknen übrigbleiben.



Da bin auch mal gespannt.
Nicht dass das Zeug getrocknet tatsächlich auf 5 Dukaten pro 50gr. kommt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Oktober 2021)

Vielleicht lassen sich so auch Tau- oder aber Wattwürmer konservieren? Im Sommer fand ich einmal einen Regenwurm auf dem Gehweg, diesen konnte man tatsächlich senkrecht in die Luft halten. Eventuell ist ihm ein ähnliches Schicksal widerfahren?


----------



## Minimax (19. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da bin auch mal gespannt.
> Nicht dass das Zeug getrocknet tatsächlich auf 5 Dukaten pro 50gr. kommt.


Das Experiment wird leider durch mein ständiges Schnabulieren verfälscht. Eine Zeitschlossautomatik beim Dörrautomaten würde auch nichts helfen, meine räuberischen Attacken auf die leckeren Happen begannen bereits gestern beim Schnibbeln. Im nächsten Leben werd ich ne Krähe oder so.
Ihr kennt das sicher, man kann nicht widerstehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ihr kennt das sicher,



Na klar.
Geht mir immer so wenn mich leckere Gerüche in die Küche locken.
Ich stibitze dann da solange rum und heuchle Interesse an dem Tun meiner Frau, bis sie mich wieder wegscheucht.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das Experiment wird leider durch mein ständiges Schnabulieren verfälscht. Eine Zeitschlossautomatik beim Dörrautomaten würde auch nichts helfen, meine räuberischen Attacken auf die leckeren Happen begannen bereits gestern beim Schnibbeln. Im nächsten Leben werd ich ne Krähe oder so.
> Ihr kennt das sicher, man kann nicht widerstehen.



Wenn es wenigstens heiß wäre, so dass man sich beim Naschen gehörig die Flossen & den Mund verbrennt.


----------



## Esox 1960 (19. Oktober 2021)

Einfach und lecker.................
Bratkartoffeln /Spiegeleier


----------



## Minimax (19. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielleicht lassen sich so auch Tau- oder aber Wattwürmer konservieren? Im Sommer fand ich einmal einen Regenwurm auf dem Gehweg, diesen konnte man tatsächlich senkrecht in die Luft halten. Eventuell ist ihm ein ähnliches Schicksal widerfahren?


Du wirst lachen: Ich überlege, mal eine gewisse Menge meiner geliebten Tulipwürfel fürs Döbelangeln leicht anzutrocknen nur soweit, daß das das äußere etwas zäher wird, und der Würfel etwas besser am Haken hält. Sicher sehr praktisch im Sommer bei hohen Wassertemperaturen, und bei Trickdieben und Kleiniknabberern. Könnt mir auch vorstellen, daß das Cyrryaroma so besser in die Würfel einzieht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Oktober 2021)

Ich sehe es schon kommen.
In Kürze gibt es den Multi-Bait-Dehydrator dann auch von Zebco.
Nur schade dass Babs nicht mehr da ist.
Ne ansehnlichere Besetzung für Küchgerätewerbung wird Zebco so schnell nicht finden.
Den ollen Didi will ich nicht kurzberockt am Herd sehen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Oktober 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Einfach und lecker.................
> Bratkartoffeln /Spiegeleier



So langsam reicht es auch mal mit Deiner leckeren Hausmannskost. 

Wir wollen einen viel zu großen Teller sehen, an dessen Rand sich ein dahingekleckstes Gebilde aus Balsamico und Sauce au irgendwas befindet,
während im Zentrum des Tellers etwas_ - spurenhaft vorhandenes und mit Blattgold sowie weißem Trüffel beworfenes -_ verloren thront.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen: Ich überlege, mal eine gewisse Menge meiner geliebten Tulipwürfel fürs Döbelangeln leicht anzutrocknen nur soweit, daß das das äußere etwas zäher wird, und der Würfel etwas besser am Haken hält. Sicher sehr praktisch im Sommer bei hohen Wassertemperaturen, und bei Trickdieben und Kleiniknabberern. Könnt mir auch vorstellen, daß das Cyrryaroma so besser in die Würfel einzieht.



Das mit den leicht bzw. *kontrolliert *angetrockneten Würfeln von Frühstücksfleisch macht sicherlich Sinn.
Um nichts anderes geht es ja wohl auch beim vorherigen Anbraten in der Pfanne. Oder stehen die Döbel etwa so krass auf Brat- & Röstaromen? 

Was die trockenen und konservierten Wattwürmer anbelangt, ich glaube es gibt zu diesem Zweck eigens eingesalzene Würmer zu kaufen.
Man munkelt einige Pizzerien, rund um Neapel, würden diese wohl auch als Surrogat für ausgegangene Anchovis verwenden.


----------



## Esox 1960 (19. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> So langsam reicht es auch mal mit Deiner leckeren Hausmannskost.
> 
> Wir wollen einen viel zu großen Teller sehen, an dessen Rand sich ein dahingekleckstes Gebilde aus Balsamico und Sauce au irgendwas befindet,
> während im Zentrum des Tellers etwas_ - spurenhaft vorhandenes und mit Blattgold sowie weißem Trüffel beworfenes -_ verloren thront.


Haut leider nicht hin,......Balsamico ist im Tomatensalat,Blattgold auf der Kloschüssel und den weißen Trüffel ,hat der Hund gestern gefressen.


----------



## Minimax (19. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das mit den leicht bzw. *kontrolliert *angetrockneten Würfeln von Frühstücksfleisch macht sicherlich Sinn.
> Um nichts anderes geht es ja wohl auch beim vorherigen Anbraten in der Pfanne. Oder stehen die Döbel etwa so krass auf Brat- & Röstaromen?


Genau, es geht um die Kruste. Ich glaube nicht an die Röstaromen als Köderpimpung. Mehr noch, ich halte das anbraten für -abgesehen von der Haltbarkeit am Haken- für eher Hinderlich. Das Frühstücksfleisch verliert an Fett und Gehalt und kann leicht zu fest werden. Flavours wie Curry halten nicht mehr so gut, und am allerschlimmsten: Angebratenes Tulip schwimmt, als Hakenköder mag das neben Problemen auch Chancen bieten, aber kontrolliertes Anfüttern mit angebraten Würfeln ist nicht möglich.

Ausserdem ists mir zuviel Aufwand. Eine grosse Menge angedörrte Würfel, portionsweise eingefroren wäre da schon eher was.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ausserdem ists mir zuviel Aufwand. Eine grosse Menge angedörrte Würfel, portionsweise eingefroren wäre da schon eher was.



Aber nicht dass sie am Ende die Konsistenz und Eigenschaft von Flummis haben, so wie einst meine selbstgemachten Boilies,
in welche ich wohl etwas zu viel Gries tat.


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. Oktober 2021)

Hausmannskost... bei uns gab es heute das gleiche wie bei Esox


----------



## Blueser (19. Oktober 2021)

Die gleichen Teller haben wir auch ...


----------



## Minimax (19. Oktober 2021)

So, nach 6 Stunden bei 47 Grad sehen die Rouladenstückchen nun so aus:
Vorher




Nachher:




Von 388g sind ca 130g herausgekommen. Das ist nach Internet Recherche etwas wenig (so xa 200 sollten es angeblich schon sein), und tatsächlich sind die Stückchen sehr fest und dunkel, trotz lediglich 6h dörren.
Das muss besser gehen. Ich denke, es wird helfen, mit der Temperatur etwas runtergehen, und die Stückchen nicht so flach zu klopfen. Ich stelle mir vor, so ein schonenderrs langsameres Dörren zu erreichen.

Abgesehen ist das Jerky sehr sehr lecker auch wenn diese Fuhre sehr hart gehört wurde- ich mampf es gerade und kann kaum aufhören. Die Marinade (Sojasauce, Worcestersauce und diese geile ChiliKnoblauchsauce vom Chinamann) hat funktioniert.
Hier nochmal eine Nahaufnahme von einem Teil des Produkts. Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall eine ordentliche Menge als Angelnahrung herstellen, und weiter experimentieren.
Ich empfehle so einen Dörrautomaten auf jeden Fall, eine kinderleichte Methode, und das Zeug ist saulecker!


----------



## Blueser (19. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin auch meist der Experimentator und bekomme immer schelte, wenn es mal nicht sofort funktioniert. Deshalb freue ich mich über deine Zuarbeit .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 387850
> 
> Nachher:
> Anhang anzeigen 387852
> ...



Wirklich sehr lecker sieht das aus. Nun können sich Pringles & Co. bzw. sämtliche Snackproduzenten dieser Welt wohl warm anziehen.

Dass die frischen Rouladen-Streifen beim Trocknen gehörig an Masse bzw. Umfang einbüßen würden, das war vorauszusehen. Trotzdem erklärt das nicht den Schwund einzelner Beef Jerky Stücken auf dem Nachher-Foto. Wenn ich Dich jetzt nach deren Verbleib fragen würde, so lautete Deine zwar nicht überprüfbare aber schlichte Antwort wohl knapp... _verdampft_.


----------



## Minimax (19. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wirklich sehr lecker sieht das aus. Nun können sich Pringles & Co. bzw. sämtliche Snackproduzenten dieser Welt wohl warm anziehen.
> 
> Dass die frischen Rouladen-Streifen beim Trocknen gehörig an Masse bzw. Umfang einbüßen würden, das war vorauszusehen. Trotzdem erklärt das nicht den Schwund einzelner Beef Jerky Stücken auf dem Nachher-Foto. Wenn ich Dich jetzt nach deren Verbleib fragen würde, so lautete Deine zwar nicht überprüfbare aber trotzdem schlichte Antwort wohl knapp... _verdampft_.


Ja.. mysteriös. Inzwischen ist die _gesamte Charge_ verdampft Ich nehme an, ich werde einen furchtbaren Preis dafür zahlen müssen, aber ich konnte nicht aufhören. In der Halbzeit muss ich mich nochmal von der Couch wälzen und zum Supermarkt kriechen, ich brauche was süsses zum Nachtisch. Ich sehne mich nach Vanillepudding, oder Erdbeereis.


----------



## Blueser (19. Oktober 2021)

Man sollte auf seinen Körper hören...


----------



## Gert-Show (19. Oktober 2021)

Pollo Fino mit Süßkartoffel und Paprika aus dem Ofen.


----------



## Blueser (19. Oktober 2021)

Sieht gut aus. Nur fehlt mir da als Thüringer immer etwas Soßen- oder Dippartiges. Zum Beispiel eine Kräuterremoulade oder so.


----------



## Minimax (19. Oktober 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Nur fehlt *mir da als Thüringer* immer etwas Soßen- oder Dippartiges.


feine Sößchen könnt ihr, weiss Gott. Und dazu Eure leckeren Knödel..
In Thüringen ist gut essen


----------



## Blueser (19. Oktober 2021)

Jawoll, ja ...  
Aber schauen auch gern über den Tellerrand, ich zumindest... 
(Ich träume allerdings gerade wieder von frisch gekochten Thüringer Klößen mit Rouladen, Kassler, Rotkraut und drei Liter Soße)


----------



## Gert-Show (19. Oktober 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Nur fehlt mir da als Thüringer immer etwas Soßen- oder Dippartiges. Zum Beispiel eine Kräuterremoulade oder so.


Stimmt, ich hatte vergessen, die Creme Fraiche mit Kräutern vom Rewe zu erwähnen, die es dazu gibt.

Edit: Ich habe die Jugend bei meiner Oma in Nordthüringen noch gut in Erinnerung, die immer Hütes* mit Soße und ein bisschen Braten für uns machte...ich habe mal 5 Stück davon geschafft, und alle größer als ein Tennisball.
(*= Thüringer Klöße, handgeschält, mit Hand gerieben und nur aus rohen Kartoffeln)


----------



## Blueser (19. Oktober 2021)

Stimmt, der ist für die schnelle Küche sehr zu empfehlen. Frische Paprikastreifen, Stangensellerie etc. und Kräuter-Ceme-Fraiche als Snack zwischendurch. Lecker...


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. Oktober 2021)

Ich vermute immer noch die Vereinigung der Kassen und Privat Zahnärzte steht hinter solchen Zähen Köstlichkeiten. 
Die Schokobonbons mit Karamel Füllung gehen auf jeden Fall auf deren Kappe. 

Einen Dörrautomaten hatte ich auch mal...  Hab die komplette Ernte an Chili, Habanero, und Bhut Jolokia reingepackt und bin wieder in den Garten zurück... 
Das Haus konnte man nach einigen Stunden nicht mehr betreten....  Atmen war unmöglich, ich benötigte eine Gasmaske um das Gerät auszuschalten und alle Fenster zu öffnen...


----------



## Gert-Show (19. Oktober 2021)

Wobei: Rewe denkt gerade darüber nach, neben "*Ja*" als Hausmarke auch noch *"Nein*" und *"Vielleicht*" einzuführen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Oktober 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> (*= Thüringer Klöße, handgeschält, mit Hand gerieben und nur aus rohen Kartoffeln)



Während die Schlesischen Kartoffelklöße aus gekochten Kartoffeln gemacht werden.


----------



## Minimax (19. Oktober 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ich vermute immer noch die Vereinigung der Kassen und Privat Zahnärzte steht hinter solchen Zähen Köstlichkeiten.
> Die Schokobonbons mit Karamel Füllung gehen auf jeden Fall auf deren Kappe.
> 
> Einen Dörrautomaten hatte ich auch mal...  Hab die komplette Ernte an Chili, Habanero, und Bhut Jolokia reingepackt und bin wieder in den Garten zurück...
> Das Haus konnte man nach einigen Stunden nicht mehr betreten....  Atmen war unmöglich, ich benötigte eine Gasmaske um das Gerät auszuschalten und alle Fenster zu öffnen...


Au, weia, stimmt ja- bei den ätherischen Schärfeschoten kann das mit dem dörren heftig werden.
Aber da hab ich kaum Ambitionen. Ich kauf mir alle Jubeljahre so ein Schälchen mit den für meine Begriffe sehr scharfen roten Schoten vom Chinaladen.
Die trocknen von alleine im coolerator, verschimmeln können Sie ja nicht durch Ihre Schärfe. Maximal ein kleiner Flaum auf dem grünen Häuschen, das ja eh nicht ins Essen kommt.


----------



## Blueser (19. Oktober 2021)

Gutes Essen ist wie guter Sex. Wird mir mit zunehmenden Alter immer mehr bewusst ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. Oktober 2021)

Gutes Essen ist der Sex des Alters...


----------



## Blueser (19. Oktober 2021)

So deutlich wollte ich es nicht sagen, war sozusagen durch die Blume..


----------



## Minimax (19. Oktober 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Gutes Essen ist der Sex des Alters...


So rum wird ein Schuh draus.
Eigentlich wunderbar- uns stehen heutzutage die unglaublichsten und reichsten Möglichkeiten der Zerstreuung und des Vergnügen zu Gebote.
Aber den höchsten Genuss, die reichste Erfüllung bescheren uns immer noch die sinnlichen Freuden, wie vor Millionen Jahren. Ein voller Bauch und ein leerer Sa.. Und wir sind glücklich, da hat das Hirn kein Wörtchen mitzureden.


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Oktober 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Gutes Essen ist der Sex des Alters...


Jan ,
da noch Arbeiten-
da langt doch Kartoffeln Schälen.


----------



## Blueser (19. Oktober 2021)

Die armen Frauen ...


Minimax schrieb:


> ... Ein voller Bauch und ein *leerer* *Sa*.. Und wir sind glücklich.


Die armen Frauen ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. Oktober 2021)

Warum die werden doch mit bekocht....


----------



## Blueser (19. Oktober 2021)

Voller Bauch  so oder so ...


----------



## Esox 1960 (20. Oktober 2021)

...


----------



## Lorenz (20. Oktober 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Die armen Frauen ...


Gut das meine Freundin heute mittag nicht da war.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. Oktober 2021)

Heute wieder etwas arme Leute Essen von mir und für mich, ein warmer Reissalat. 






Dafür zerdrücke ich mit einer Gabel den Inhalt einer Dose Sardinen, welche in Chili-Öl schwimmen. Dazu gebe ich noch etwas zusätzliches Öl, Sojasauce, grob gemahlenen schwarzen Pfeffer, Knoblauch, ein wenig Origano und etwas Sriracha-Chilisauce. Das Ganze mische ich dann in einer Schüssel zu einer Paste und hebe den noch warmen Reis, den Mais und auch die roten Bohnen unter.

Was abenteuerlich bzw. etwas nach Schwangerschaft*** klingt, schmeckt mir überraschend ganz gut. Leicht scharf, salzig und fischig, mit dem süßlichen Dosenmais als Kontrast und den mehligen roten Bohnen. Dem Reis beim Kochen etwas Biss lassen, dann hat man später auch noch etwas zwischen den Zähnen.


***_Je nach Verlangen können natürlich noch Gummibärchen und Smarties zugefügt werden._


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Heute wieder etwas arme Leute Essen von mir und für mich, ein warmer Reissalat.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 387929
> 
> ...


Caster mit Reis und Mais.
Gutes Lockfutter


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Caster mit Reis und Mais.
> Gutes Lockfutter



Ich muss mir meine _Van Staal Rollen_ und die handgebauten _Edward Barder Ruten_ eben vom Munde absparen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich muss mir meine _Van Staal Rollen_ und die handgebauten _Edward Barder Ruten_ eben vom Munde absparen.


Hauptsache es hat dir geschmeckt


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Hauptsache es hat dir geschmeckt



Sonst würde ich es nicht essen. Die Rezeptur stammt zwar tatsächlich noch aus finanziell etwas knappen Zeiten aber auch heute schmeckt es mir gelegentlich noch ganz gut. Außerdem habe ich mittlerweile wohl eine Kontaktallergie entwickelt - gegen Blattgold und weißen Trüffel.


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich mittlerweile eine Kontaktallergie entwickelt - gegen Blattgold und weißen Trüffel.


dann geht es Dir wie mir bei Dosen und Tüten.
Trüffel:
Ich bin ja oft in Istrien, da wachsen sowohl weiße als auch schwarze Trüffel und sind dort verhältnismäßig erschwinglich, wenn man die richtigen Leute kennt.
Wenn ich da eingeladen bin gönn ich mir so etwas mit Genuss, aber kaufen werde ich sie selbst dort nicht


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> dann geht es Dir wie mir bei Dosen und Tüten.
> Trüffel:
> Ich bin ja oft in Istrien, da wachsen sowohl weiße als auch schwarze Trüffel und sind dort verhältnismäßig erschwinglich, wenn man die richtigen Leute kennt.
> Wenn ich da eingeladen bin gönn ich mir so etwas mit Genuss, aber kaufen werde ich sie selbst dort nicht



Eine Zeit lang aß ich wohl einfach zu viele gefüllte weiße Trüffel, das mit diesem Herumgehobel war irgendwie meine Sache nicht. 






Meine zugleich an den Tag gelegte Dekadenz _- bezüglich des verspeisten Blattgoldes -_ kam mich weiterhin ziemlich teuer zu stehen.
Vor allem meine Zahnarztrechnung war aufgrund der aufgelegten 20g Feingoldplatten doch arg in die Höhe geschnellt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Oktober 2021)

Im Mai gibt es wieder Frittaja (Rührei) mit Wildspargel(selbst gepflückt) und schwarzen Trüffeln.
Das klingt dekadent, Kostet mich aber nur den Gegenwert der Eier , da ich die Trüffel vom Nachbarn geschenkt bekomm.
Er hat dafür 2 Brancin (WOBA) von mir bekommen.
Wie du siehst, achte ich sehr auf preisgünstig


----------



## Thomas. (20. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Heute wieder etwas arme Leute Essen von mir und für mich, ein warmer Reissalat.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 387929
> 
> ...


falls wir zwei uns mal über den Weg laufen sollten was mich freuen würde, lade mich bitte nicht zum Essen ein, las uns inne Frittenbude gehen ich bezahl auch


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Oktober 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Sir ach Ja
> Herr Mini,
> ich hab ein Kissen bestellt-
> mit Currywurst mit Pommes drauf-
> ...


Jetzt schon da-
ca. 50 x 30


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Oktober 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Jetzt schon da-
> ca. 50 x 30
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 387946


jetzt träumst Du jedes mal von Currywurst mit Fritten und Majo und wirst nie satt


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Oktober 2021)

Morgen werde ich für meine Verhältnisse etwas teurer kochen. Ich werde in der Frühe zum Syrer latschen und ein ordentliches 
Stück Lammrücken (je Kg 8,90 Eu) erstehen. Dieses werde ich scharf anbraten, mit versch. Kräutern u. Gewürzen versehen einwickeln 
und im Ofen 30 -40 Min bei 120 Grad erwärmen.
Dazu gibt es irgendwas mit Bohnen.
Der Lammrücken wird so ca 600 g schwer sein, einmal die Woche kann ich mir so etwas leisten.
Das kostet also weniger als eine Schachtel Zigaretten. (blöder Vergleich, ich rauche seit 10 Jahren gar nicht mehr).


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Oktober 2021)

Manchmal sehen unser Essenskreationen schon oppulent und teuer aus, was aber nur selten der Fall ist.
Ein richtig guter Eintopf kostet nicht weniger als obiges Gericht, dafür reicht er aber für 2-3 Tage.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Dazu gibt es irgendwas mit Bohnen.



Das klingt wie ein Zitat aus einem Bud Spencer & Terence Hill Streifen.
Dann lasst Euch den Lammrücken mal gut schmecken.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das klingt wie ein Zitat aus einem Bud Spencer & Terence Hill Streifen.



Stimmt.
Die haben immer irgendwelche Bohnen mit roter Soße gemampft.
Was könnte das gewesen sein?

Edit: Hab was gefunden. Muss ich mal probieren:


----------



## AllesAusHolz (20. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> (blöder Vergleich, ich rauche seit 10 Jahren gar nicht mehr)


dito und das war eine meiner besten Entscheidungen der letzten 10 Jahre, von ca.60-80 gleich auf 0 war eine harte Zeit


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. Oktober 2021)

Ich hatte heute mal Lust auf ein bisschen Schnippeln...Für Morgen und Übermorgen, die Reste denn am Sonntag ist das Essen nun fertig.
Gemüsesuppe mit selbst gemachten mini Fleisch Knödeln. Es sind auch ausreichend Karotten enthalten, die sind auf dem Foto gerade abgetaucht. Knoblauch und Kartoffeln sind ebenfalls noch mit in den Topf gewandert.  Zudem hab ich mal ausprobiert die Klößchen aus einer groben Bratwurst zu generieren, anstelle von gemischten Hack. Werde ich in Zukunft wohl beibehalten. Das Brät ist doch feiner gewolft als das Hack.


----------



## Gert-Show (20. Oktober 2021)

Das Fleisch sieht lecker aus, der Rest auch nicht,
Ich habe mich nicht an die Spitze der Nahrungskette gekämpft, um als Vegetarier zu enden. 

Du weißt schon: Hackfleisch kneten ist wie Tiere streicheln, nur viel später.


----------



## Fruehling (20. Oktober 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> ...Das Brät ist doch feiner gewolft als das Hack....



Vor allem ists, wenn der Metzger was taugt, perfekt gewürzt.


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. Oktober 2021)

Deswegen sind ja auch 400 gramm Fleisch in der Gemüse Suppe...


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. Oktober 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Das Fleisch sieht lecker aus, der Rest auch nicht,
> Ich habe mich nicht an die Spitze der Nahrungskette gekämpft, um als Vegetarier zu enden.
> 
> Du weißt schon: Hackfleisch kneten ist wie Tiere streicheln, nur viel später.


Nur Fleisch ist ja auch keine Option, ich werde sicher auch kein Vegetarier mehr, aber die Beilagen zum Fleisch dürfen auch nicht fehlen. 
Und sind doch Lecker und gehören zur Ernährung dazu, genauso wie Fleisch.


----------



## kingandre88 (21. Oktober 2021)

Habt ihr ein gutes Rezept für Zander aus dem Ofen/vom Grill für mich?
Fahre morgen in die Niederlande mit Haus am See und wollte meinen Verwandten einen Zander mitbringen....


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Oktober 2021)

Es ist Lammkeule statt Lammrücken geworden. 
Die Bohnen , ja die Bohnen.
Ich konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass ihr bereits in eure Glaskugel geguckt habt , die könnten tatsächlich von Bud Spencer sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Oktober 2021)

Sieht gut aus Boardbiolek.


----------



## tomxxxtom (21. Oktober 2021)

1, 2, 3... mega lecker.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Oktober 2021)

Edit Mod.
Zeitungsfotos sind leider verboten.


----------



## AllesAusHolz (21. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Zeitungsfotos sind leider verboten.


aber der Inhalt war spitze


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Oktober 2021)

AllesAusHolz schrieb:


> aber der Inhalt war spitze



Jupp. Kann man bei Bild nachlesen.


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp. Kann man bei Bild nachlesen.


Auf welcher Seite steht das?


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Oktober 2021)

Weiß ich nicht. Hab ich gegoogelt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht. Hab ich gegoogelt.


ist das nicht verboten?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ich bin ja oft in Istrien, da wachsen sowohl weiße als auch schwarze Trüffel und sind dort verhältnismäßig erschwinglich, wenn man die richtigen Leute kennt.
> Wenn ich da eingeladen bin gönn ich mir so etwas mit Genuss, aber kaufen werde ich sie selbst dort nicht



Ich habe das einmal überprüft. 

_"Trüffel zu günstigen Preisen"_
Quelle: https://www.welt.de/reise/nah/artic...-das-perfekte-Ziel-fuer-eine-Genussreise.html


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich habe das einmal überprüft.
> 
> _"Trüffel zu günstigen Preisen"_
> Quelle: https://www.welt.de/reise/nah/artic...-das-perfekte-Ziel-fuer-eine-Genussreise.html


oha, da hast Du aber ne Seite ausgesucht.
Da gibt es Handlungsempfehlungen für Spinner der Oberklasse.
Lass Dir gesagt sein, wenn Du halbwegs guten deutschen Wein als Geschenk mitbringst, bist Du der King.
kroatischer Wein ist nur trinkbar, wenn Du eh schon einen in der Krone hast. Dafür sind die liköre und Schnäpse klasse.
Die Küche selbst in einfachen Konobas ausgezeichnet gut, auch das Bier ist sehr gut.
Der Wein wird überall in jeder Publikation als ausgezeichnet gepriesen, das verstehe wer will.
Malvasier ist der häufigste Weiswein , fast jeder kleine Bauer hat ein paar Reben zum Selbstpanschen.
Der teuerste Malvasier ist von Zigante und schmeckt auch wie Essig. Zigante ist der Trüffelkönig von Istrien.
Da gehen nur reiche Snobs kaufen.
Wenn du günstig Trüffelgerichte essen möchtest, kannst Du das in fast jeder Konoba im nördlichen Istrien.
Wenn du  eine Konoba gefunden hast, die dir besonders zusagt, frag den Wirt ob er dir Trüffel verkauft oder günstig besorgen kann.
Du wirst erstaunt sein, wie günstig die sein können. Guter deutscher Wein (halbtrocken bis lieblich) ist da ein sehr gutes Schmiermittel


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Oktober 2021)

Hier ein Rumpsteak mit Trüffelsoße.
Da ist eine Menge an Trüffel draufgehobelt, da müsstest du hier mind. 1 Woche für arbeiten.
Hat 140 Kuna gekostet = 18 Euro


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> oha, da hast Du aber ne Seite ausgesucht.



Das mit dem Überprüfen war auch nicht erst gemeint, vielmehr bin ich heute zufällig auf diesen _- scheinbar recht jungen - _Artikel gestoßen.
Na und da Du etwas von Istrien und relativ günstigen Trüffeln dort schriebst, dachte ich es passt eventuell.

Ich denke es ist wie mit jeder Urlaubsregion, wer sich dort auskennt, der wandelt weit ab der touristischen Pfade sicherlich am besten.
Man isst das was die Einheimischen essen, man trinkt das was die Einheimischen trinken und benötigt keinen Touristen-Schickimicki.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Oktober 2021)

Man beachte mal die Anrichtung. Schnöde Fritten zu Trüffel, das wäre hier doch undenkbar.
Dort in der einfachen Konoba , das war einfach klasse, Das Steak vom Boskarin aus eigener Schlachtung mit selbst gesammelten Trüffeln.
OK, dieses Lokal findet man auch nur mit Insiderwissen und man fährt am besten mit einem Uraltauto dort hin (mitten in der Maccia), aber es lohnt sich
Die mutter des Wirtes spricht gutes deutsch


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Oktober 2021)

2 Flaschen Mosel Riesling Steillage feinherb .
Da wurde ich verköstigt wie König Athur


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das mit dem Überprüfen war auch nicht erst gemeint, vielmehr bin ich heute zufällig auf diesen _- scheinbar recht jungen - _Artikel gestoßen.
> Na und da Du etwas von Istrien und relativ günstigen Trüffeln dort schriebst, dachte ich es passt eventuell.
> 
> Ich denke es ist wie mit jeder Urlaubsregion, wer sich dort auskennt, der wandelt weit ab der touristischen Pfade sicherlich am besten.
> Man isst das was die Einheimischen essen, man trinkt das was die Einheimischen trinken und benötigt keinen Touristen-Schickimicki.


Hab mit einer Griechische Mutter gekocht-
es war ein Traum-
im Urlaub vor Jahren auf Santorini-

Ihr Sohn hat die Gitarre gestimmt-
für ein  Sirtaki -

es war nur Fava ein gelbes Püree


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Oktober 2021)

Gemüsecremesuppe mit Mettenden


----------



## tomxxxtom (23. Oktober 2021)

Bundesliga Snack.


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Oktober 2021)

Nach dem Räuchern


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Oktober 2021)

Ist vor dem Brathering


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Oktober 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ist vor dem Brathering
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super Gläser bzw. Schraubdeckel!


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Oktober 2021)

Fernsehabend: keine Salzstangen keine Erdnüsse, Flipps oder Chips, nix nada

Das Brot von vorvorgestern schmeckt auch irgentwie.....

grübel schmacht.... das Brot in Würfel geschnitten, Olivenöl in die Pfanne, heiß werden lassen und das Brot geröstet.
Gewürzt mit etwas knobi , Salt und Pfeffer.

Leute das ist besser als alles Andere. Ein Snack beim TV zum Reinknien


----------



## Skott (23. Oktober 2021)

Das sieht köstlich aus Christian und schmeckt bestimmt auch so...

Schei..e, ich habe alles da, nur kein altes Brot mehr!


----------



## Los 2 (23. Oktober 2021)

Das haben wir auch schon gemacht, ist sau lecker


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Oktober 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Das sieht köstlich aus Christian und schmeckt bestimmt auch so...
> 
> Schei..e, ich habe alles da, nur kein altes Brot mehr!


nimm Frisches Brot, geht auch


----------



## Skott (23. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> nimm Frisches Brot, geht auch


----------



## Blueser (23. Oktober 2021)

Wir haben davon immer einen Vorrat im Küchenschrank, als Füllung für unsere Thüringer Klöße ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Oktober 2021)

Bei uns ach nix dolles-
aber der Gurkensalat


----------



## Blueser (23. Oktober 2021)

Und wieder keine Soße ...


----------



## zandertex (23. Oktober 2021)

Soße gibt es hier.  
Es gab das volle Programm!!!


----------



## daci7 (23. Oktober 2021)

Wenig Vorbereitung, weil wenig Zeit- einfach und lecker! Und wieder fast alles aus dem eigenen Garten - das schmeckt direkt doppelt so gut.
	

		
			
		

		
	



















Ps: ich hab, glaube ich, noch nie Mitte Oktober eigene Tomaten geerntet ... verrückte Welt


----------



## Esox 1960 (23. Oktober 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Bei uns ach nix dolles-
> aber der Gurkensalat
> 
> 
> ...


Nobbi Du Schlingel,............Fischstäbchen haben bis Ende Oktober Schonzeit..................


----------



## Blueser (23. Oktober 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Wenig Vorbereitung, weil wenig Zeit- einfach und lecker! Und wieder fast alles aus dem eigenen Garten - das schmeckt direkt doppelt so gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die kleinen Gelben sind wohl eine sehr geschmackvolle und robuste Sorte. Hatten wir auch, leckere Snacks zwischendurch.


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Oktober 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Das sieht köstlich aus Christian und schmeckt bestimmt auch so...
> 
> Schei..e, ich habe alles da, nur kein altes Brot mehr


In eine große Pfanne reichlich Butter schmelzen, Eier mit Milch und Mehl verlängern, als Rührei braten, Pfanne auf den Tisch stellen und mit dem frischen Brot in großen Würfeln  geschnitten direkt aus der Pfanne essen. Brot dabei durch das Fett ziehen und versuchen, noch etwas Ei auf die Gabel zu bekommen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Oktober 2021)

Dazu dann noch Kartoffelpuerre


----------



## Blueser (23. Oktober 2021)

Oh je, Grünkohl ...


----------



## Minimax (23. Oktober 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Und wieder fast alles aus dem eigenen Garten - das schmeckt direkt doppelt so gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast ne Hühnchenstaude?


----------



## daci7 (23. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Du hast ne Hühnchenstaude?


Klaro


----------



## Blueser (23. Oktober 2021)

Die wachsen eher auf Bäumen: Chicken of the Woods


----------



## Minimax (23. Oktober 2021)

Wo wir gerade bei Hühnern sind:
Da ich heute vernünftige Kraftnahrung brauche, und da ich mich seit langem danach sehne:

Ich prötscher mir gerade ein kleines Fusionsgericht, Chili Con Chicken zusammen.

 Etwas Zwiebel, Knoblauch, viel Speck und natürlich einzeidrei Chilischoten Sowie ein Beutelchen Bratpaprikas, aufs Ganze ne Dose Tomaten.

Aber statt langweiligem Hackfleisch hab ich ein Päckchen Hühnerherzen und ne wunderliche Menge eines nichtswürdigen Rotweins dazu gegeben. Es entwickelt sich prächtig und blubbert vor sich hin. Kurz vor Schluss gibt's noch ne Dose schwarze Bohnen obendrauf zum Sattwerden.

Ich freu mich schon auf die kleinen Landcalamari- ich werd vom Endergebnis berichten, dem Duft nach dürfte es klappen- home is, während the heart is


----------



## Blueser (23. Oktober 2021)

Herrlich!  
Die kleinen leckeren Dinger werden hoffnungslos unterschätzt. Esse ich auch sehr gern und solche Experimente mache ich des öfteren. Nur für mich alleine, allerdings  ...
Ach so, was ich noch empfehlen kann: Bauchlappen vom Kaninchen (wenn man sie bekommt). Zubereitet wie Rouladen, nur ohne Klopfen . Ist allerdings etwas mehr Arbeit. Und dazu Kartoffelklöße und viiieeel Soße...


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei Hühnern sind:
> Da ich heute vernünftige Kraftnahrung brauche, und da ich mich seit langem danach sehne:
> 
> Ich prötscher mir gerade ein kleines Fusionsgericht, Chili Con Chicken zusammen.
> ...


Herr Mini,
Deine Wortwahl ist ergötzen zu lesen,
Bitte mach weiter so,
Du hast bestimmt auch eine große Schule gehabt-
1


----------



## Minimax (23. Oktober 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Herrlich!
> Die kleinen leckeren Dinger werden hoffnungslos unterschätzt. Esse ich auch sehr gern und solche Experimente mache ich des öfteren.


Hühnerherzchen sind was ganz feines, eigentlich viel zu schade um sie in so einem Mischmasch wie ich gerade mache zu verkochen. Aber mir geht seit Tagen das vom Professor Tinca gepostete Bud Spencer Rezept nicht ausm Kopf...


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Oktober 2021)

wartet noch kurz jungs muss in schuppen für ein bild was ich heute eingekauft habe.


----------



## Minimax (23. Oktober 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Herr Mini,
> Deine Wortwahl ist ergötzen zu lesen,
> Bitte mach weiter so,
> Du hast bestimmt auch eine große Schule gehabt-
> 1


Danke Sir Nobby,
Als NRW-Kind komm ich von ner Gesamtschule. Mein Wichtel Wunsch seit drei Jahren bist Du!


----------



## Blueser (23. Oktober 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Herr Mini,
> Deine Wortwahl ist ergötzen zu lesen,
> Bitte mach weiter so,
> Du hast bestimmt auch eine große Schule gehabt-
> 1


Außer Kochen, Angeln etc. scheint Rhetorik eines seiner Hobbys zu sein ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Blueser (23. Oktober 2021)

Na, wenn du das schon im Schuppen lagern musst, ist der jüngste Tag nicht mehr weit


----------



## yukonjack (23. Oktober 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Außer Kochen, Angeln etc. scheint Rhetorik eines seiner Hobbys zu sein ...


Ja, er hätte Pastor werden sollen


----------



## Minimax (23. Oktober 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Außer Kochen, Angeln etc. scheint Rhetorik eines seiner Hobbys zu sein ...


Vor mehr als 2 Leuten zu sprechen, verursacht bei mir Zuckungen, Lähmungen der rechten Gesichtshälfte und Brechdurchfall. Ich versuche dann meist in einer Wolke aus ähs, ähms und räuspern zu entkommen..


----------



## Blueser (23. Oktober 2021)

Glaub ich dir nicht ...


----------



## Minimax (23. Oktober 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ja, er hätte *Pastor* werden sollen


Woss? Und dann 8 Blag _Kinder_ die Hälfte davon illegitim, und dazu ein ernstes Alkoholproblem? Ne, ne, der geistliche Stand wär nix für mich, zu stressig.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Oktober 2021)

Nix da-
hab ein Sohn-
wird auch schon 40ig-
Rhetorik kannste knicken;-))
und der TK ist im Schuppen.


----------



## Blueser (23. Oktober 2021)

Politiker wäre noch eine Option. Aber da steht man ja zur Zeit Schlange. Und Rhetorik ist da ja wohl gerade außer Mode


----------



## yukonjack (23. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Woss? Und dann 8 Blag _Kinder_ die Hälfte davon illegitim, und dazu ein ernstes Alkoholproblem? Ne, ne, der geistliche Stand wär nix für mich, zu stressig.


Dann hast du ja außer Angeln noch 7 andere Hobby`s ( sex und saufen )


----------



## Minimax (23. Oktober 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Politiker wäre noch eine Option. Aber da steht man ja zur Zeit Schlange.


Vielleicht belassens wir dabei, daß ich hier der Typ bin, der immer kleine Döbel zeigt, gelegentlich etwas kocht und immer 10 Wörter braucht, wenn 3 gereicht hätten.

Apropos kochen: Mein 'Chili con vino & corazón' dürfte bald gut sein, und ich bin natürlich sattgekocht. Macht nichts, Ei  Tellerbild gibt's gleich, und morgen wenn ich von der Döbelhatz komme, schmeckt bestimmt nochmal so gut.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Oktober 2021)

Liebe Mods,
lecker essen ist auch mal für eine nette Unterhaltung gut-

Danke lg nobbi


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe für Morgen ein Schweinefilet-
Saure Sahne-
ganze Köpfe von Champignons-

fragt mich nicht-
die Frau Kocht


----------



## Blueser (23. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielleicht belassens wir dabei, daß ich hier der Typ bin, der immer kleine Döbel zeigt, gelegentlich etwas kocht und immer 10 Wörter braucht, wenn 3 gereicht hätten.
> 
> Apropos kochen: Mein 'Chili con vino & corazón' dürfte bald gut sein, und ich bin natürlich sattgekocht. Macht nichts, Ei  Tellerbild gibt's gleich, und morgen wenn ich von der Döbelhatz komme, schmeckt bestimmt nochmal so gut.


Yep, wäre schade um dich hier im Forum. 
Tellerbilder gerne ...
Bei mir kocht morgen auch die Frau: Gulasch. Diesmal nur mit Kartoffeln, aber dennoch immer wieder lecker. Rouladen und Gulasch kann sie wirklich gut, eben alte Thüringer Schule.
 Da halte ich mich gern zurück...


----------



## Minimax (23. Oktober 2021)

Also, das hat wirklich gut geklappt. Endlich wieder Hühnerherzchen. Ich bin aber nach ein paar Löffeln schon satt, macht nicht ist genug für morgen da, und die Missus freut sich auch über ❤.


----------



## Blueser (23. Oktober 2021)

Tongeschirr fehlt mir noch. Für manche Speisen einfach unerlässlich und hat irgendwas. Weckt Assoziationen aus meiner Jugend bei mir (in unserer Junggesellen-Stammkneipe gab es einen rumänischen Fleischtopf mit ordentlich Fleisch und Gemüse in einem Tontopf mit Deckel, welcher mit einer Spiritusflamme im Untersetzer am Tisch serviert wurde).
War jedesmal ein Highlight, und das für 6 oder 7 Mark.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Oktober 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Wir haben davon immer einen Vorrat im Küchenschrank, als Füllung für unsere Thüringer Klöße ...


ja, aber da sind sie ungewürzt


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> In eine große Pfanne reichlich Butter schmelzen, Eier mit Milch und Mehl verlängern, als Rührei braten, Pfanne auf den Tisch stellen und mit dem frischen Brot in großen Würfeln  geschnitten direkt aus der Pfanne essen. Brot dabei durch das Fett ziehen und versuchen, noch etwas Ei auf die Gabel zu bekommen.


schöööön,
jetzt gibt es schon Tips, was man mit frischem Brot machen kann


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Du hast ne Hühnchenstaude?


sein Garten scheint sehr fruchtbar zu sein


----------



## Blueser (24. Oktober 2021)

Denke ich auch. Hühner, Kinder, alles gedeiht prächtig ...


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> schöööön,
> jetzt gibt es schon Tips, was man mit frischem Brot machen kann


Das hat uns meine Mutter damals als "Stip in de Pann" verkauft, wenn man sich das Originalrezept dafür anschaut, bin ich froh, es so serviert bekommen zu haben.


----------



## Esox 1960 (24. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> schöööön,
> jetzt gibt es schon Tips, was man mit frischem Brot machen kann


Z.B. ein großes, leckeres Steak,drauf legen.................


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Oktober 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Z.B. ein großes, leckeres Steak,drauf legen.................


Jo,
unser 

Als Rundstück  warm Imbiss, bei dem eine Scheibe warmer Braten von Rind oder Schwein.


----------



## Esox 1960 (24. Oktober 2021)

Rumpsteak, Champions/Zwiebeln,
Pellkartoffeln und Kartoffel-Creme.................


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Oktober 2021)

Lammgulasch, mhhh

Tellerbild gibt es nicht, weil es zu lecker war,


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Oktober 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich habe für Morgen ein Schweinefilet-
> Saure Sahne-
> ganze Köpfe von Champignons-
> 
> ...


Nur in Bilders-
Muskatnuss ist auch mit drin-


----------



## daci7 (24. Oktober 2021)

Jaja, Nudeln und Käse sind gekauft 
Die Kinderversion ist ohne Mangold. Normalerweise krieg ich das Zeug nicht in die Blagen rein, heute gings irgendwie gut. Weiß der Deibel warum ... Merke: Lammhack und Mangold passt vorzüglich!


----------



## Thomas. (24. Oktober 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Lammhack


das steht ganz oben auf meiner möchte ich mal Probieren liste, aber woher nehmen und nicht stehlen, stehlen wüsste ich, aber das Teil lebt noch


----------



## Jan_Cux (24. Oktober 2021)

Entweder auf die Harte Tour, du klaust das Vieh und zerlegst es... den Fleischwolf musst du dir in beiden Fällen zulegen... Oder die sanfte Tour, geh in den Orientalischen Supermarkt kaufst dir Lamm schon zerlegt und Küchenfertiger Portion und drehst es durch den Wolf...


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Oktober 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Lammhack und Mangold passt vorzüglich!


jaaa, dass psast super,


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Oktober 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Entweder auf die Harte Tour, du klaust das Vieh und zerlegst es... den Fleischwolf musst du dir in beiden Fällen zulegen... Oder die sanfte Tour, geh in den Orientalischen Supermarkt kaufst dir Lamm schon zerlegt und Küchenfertiger Portion und drehst es durch den Wolf...


ich kaufe auch Lamm beim Syrer, erstens klasse Ware (franz. Weidelamm) und zweitens super günstig


----------



## Jason (25. Oktober 2021)

Bei uns wird es schon mal Weihnachtlich. 





Gruß Jason


----------



## Esox 1960 (25. Oktober 2021)

Es ist wieder so weit........................


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Oktober 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Bei uns wird es schon mal Weihnachtlich.



Was ist daran weihnachtlich?
Gänsekeule gibt es das ganze Jahr


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Oktober 2021)

Und hier Griechisch, Gyrosart


----------



## Esox 1960 (25. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und hier Griechisch, Gyrosart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An der Portionsgröße, muss aber noch gearbeitet werden................


----------



## Blueser (25. Oktober 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Bei uns wird es schon mal Weihnachtlich.
> Anhang anzeigen 388351
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


...und mit Soße  !


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Oktober 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> An der Portionsgröße, muss aber noch gearbeitet werden................


Ne, lieber drei Mal warm als den Rest kalt


----------



## Tikey0815 (25. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ne, lieber drei Mal warm als den Rest kalt


Bei mir würde auch die 3fache Menge nicht Kalt werden


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Oktober 2021)

Liegt vielleicht daran, das ich mit 30 noch Kindergröße tragen konnte, war ne geile Zeit, Jeanshosen waren grundsätzlich 30 Mark günstiger als in der Erwachsenenabteilung. Aber zwei solche Teller voll reichen mir auch dann. 
Und außerdem, das sind Pizzateller, die sind nun mal etwas größer als die Normalen.


----------



## Gert-Show (25. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Was ist daran weihnachtlich?
> Gänsekeule gibt es das ganze Jahr


Das schon, aber jetzt im Herbst kommt so langsam die Zeit, in welcher sich mein Bauch Paulanermuskel wieder in einen Entenfriedhof verwandelt.


----------



## Minimax (25. Oktober 2021)

An die Singlehaushalte: Kennt ihr das? 
Nach harter Arbeit hat man Lust aus was wirklich frisches, Gutes. Also auf dem Heimweg schnell noch in den Kaufmannsladen, und da die herrlich frischen Zutaten für das im Kopf herumspukende Rezept besorgt- Heut wirf lecker gekocht!

Zuhause angekommen, Einkaufsbeutel abgestellt, Küche gecheckt: Ach herrje, schnell beim Chinesen die Knusprige Ente mit DIngens bestellt, dazu das Standardsüppchen und die Miniloempias. Kochen ist abgesagt.


----------



## Minimax (25. Oktober 2021)

Und eins muss ich meinem Lieblingschinamann lassen: Die sind verdammt schnell, und lecker ists obendrein


----------



## Tikey0815 (26. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Und eins muss ich meinem Lieblingschinamann lassen: Die sind verdammt schnell, und lecker ists obendrein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat der Chinamann soolange gebraucht ? oder warum musst du die Teller auf dem Herd aufwärmen ?


----------



## Esox 1960 (26. Oktober 2021)

Matjes-Filet mit Joghurt-Soße,Pellkartoffeln.................


----------



## Elmar Elfers (26. Oktober 2021)

Wo ich den Matjes sehe: Morgen geht es auf Räucher-Produktion. Neben Aal und Forelle wird es auch Brathering & Co geben, da der Nachbar meines "Rauchspezis" noch einige Fisch aus Hvide Sande im Froster hatte. Beim letzten Besuch wurde es auch schon lecker - daher die Vorfreude  Ach ja, meine Frau freut sich auch schon ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (26. Oktober 2021)

Eingelegter Hering Büsumer Art und Bratkartoffeln gab es bei uns zum Mittag heute. Leider keine Bilder, die Heringe hat mein Vater eingelegt, die Bratkartoffeln hat Mutti gemacht, der Hering war von mir gefangen.  War zur Mittagszeit meine Eltern besuchen...


----------



## Esox 1960 (26. Oktober 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Eingelegter Hering Büsumer Art und Bratkartoffeln gab es bei uns zum Mittag heute. Leider keine Bilder, die Heringe hat mein Vater eingelegt, die Bratkartoffeln hat Mutti gemacht, der Hering war von mir gefangen.  War zur Mittagszeit meine Eltern besuchen...


Also ein Familienprojekt,so was finde ich super.....................


----------



## AllesAusHolz (27. Oktober 2021)

Zwar noch nicht gekocht, aber die nächsten Essen sind gesichert,  wie Chili und Kesselgullasch
Jetzt dürfen Sie erstmal im Heizraum trocknen und den vom vergangenen Jahr den Vortritt lassen


----------



## Jan_Cux (27. Oktober 2021)

Heute mal Schlicht und Einfach...  war lecker


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Oktober 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Heute mal Schlicht und Einfach...  war lecker
> Anhang anzeigen 388473


Für mich sieht das nicht Einfach aus-
ist das Parmesan oben drauf?


----------



## Tikey0815 (27. Oktober 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Heute mal Schlicht und Einfach...  war lecker
> Anhang anzeigen 388473


zwei Spiegeleier ? ....kam mir auf dem ersten blick in den Sinn  wünsche guten Appetit gehabt zu haben !


----------



## Jan_Cux (27. Oktober 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das nicht Einfach aus-
> ist das Parmesan oben drauf?


Richtig Nobbi, Parmesam


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Oktober 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Heute mal Schlicht und Einfach...  war lecker
> Anhang anzeigen 388473


Hatte auch Einfach-
Kleine Schweineschnitzel durch die Panierstraße-
und fertig.


----------



## Jan_Cux (27. Oktober 2021)

Mit Anchovis und Kapern! Sehr schön


----------



## Kauli11 (27. Oktober 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Eingelegter Hering Büsumer


Wie geht denn die Büsumer Art? Ist das etwas spezielles ?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. Oktober 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Wie geht denn die Büsumer Art? Ist das etwas spezielles ?



Im Restaurant bedeutet _Büsumer Art_ ja meistens, dass es in irgendeiner Form Nordseekrabben dazu gibt.
Vielleicht schwimmen welche im sauren Sud der Bratheringe? Schmecken täte das sicherlich, gibt es doch auch Krabben in Aspik.


----------



## Jan_Cux (27. Oktober 2021)

Büsumer Art, quasi trocken eingelegt. Die Flüssigkeit komm aus den Zutaten und dem Hering selbst. 

geklaut bei Chefkoch, war mir nun zu viel zum Tippen, das Rezept trifft es aber sehr gut. 

"Die ausgenommenen frischen Heringe in eine Schüssel legen und mit Weinessig übergießen, bis sie bedeckt sind. So müssen sie 24 Std. liegen. Nach 24 Std. Einlegezeit die Heringe aus dem Essig nehmen und entgräten.

Die Gewürzgurken und die Zwiebeln in Scheiben schneiden. Alle anderen Zutaten ohne die Lorbeerblätter vermischen. Jetzt anfangen mit dem Schichten. Am Besten eignet sich ein eckiger Behälter mit Deckel.

Erst die Heringsfilets auslegen, dann die Gewürze teelöffelweise draufstreuen, jetzt Gurken-, Zwiebelscheiben und Lorbeerblätter drauf. Dann wieder Heringe, Gewürze, Zwiebeln, Gurken, Lorbeerblätter, wieder Fisch... Den Abschluss sollten Gurken und Zwiebeln bilden.

Den Behälter verschließen und mind. 1 Woche kühl stehen lassen. Es kommt keine Flüssigkeit auf den Fisch, die bildet sich mit der Zeit von alleine.

Einfach und schnell gemacht. Dazu passen sehr gut Bratkartoffeln und ein kaltes Bier. "


----------



## Kauli11 (27. Oktober 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Büsumer Art, quasi trocken eingelegt. Die Flüssigkeit komm aus den Zutaten und dem Hering selbst.


Danke, das Rezept kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## Floma (27. Oktober 2021)

AllesAusHolz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 388448
> 
> Zwar noch nicht gekocht, aber die nächsten Essen sind gesichert,  wie Chili und Kesselgullasch
> Jetzt dürfen Sie erstmal im Heizraum trocknen und den vom vergangenen Jahr den Vortritt lassen


Sehr schön. Ich bin von den größeren über die Jahre zu den kleineren gekommen. Ich hab da im Hausgang immer so 2 Pflänzchen, im Sommer im Garten auch mehr. Davon schieb ich mir gelegentlich einen Schaschlik-Spieß voll und lager den in der Küche. Trocknet so schnell durch und ich hab es immer parat. Eine Schote macht 2 Portionen ordentlich scharf, mit Körner brennts. Wenn der Spieß zur Neige geht, mach ich den nächsten und leg ihn daneben.


----------



## Jan_Cux (27. Oktober 2021)

Mir schmecken Sie fast besser als eingelegte Bratheringe. Auch die Zwiebeln und Gewürzgurken sind sehr lecker. Der Duft in der Küche bleibt auch aus, im gegensatz zu den Bratheringen. 

Er hat noch ein Rezept für "Grün" eingelegte Heringe, die kann man denn komplett samt Gräten verzehren. Bekomme ich grad nicht zusammen, ich frag ihn am Wochenende danach. 

Schlimmer ist aber mir geht der Hering langsam aus...Muß dringend für Nachschub sorgen...


----------



## yukonjack (27. Oktober 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Büsumer Art, quasi trocken eingelegt. Die Flüssigkeit komm aus den Zutaten und dem Hering selbst.
> 
> 
> 
> Einfach und schnell gemacht. Dazu passen sehr gut Bratkartoffeln und ein kaltes Bier. "


Sehr gutes Rezept, funktioniert auch OHNE Fisch und Bratkartoffeln.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. Oktober 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Sehr gutes Rezept, funktioniert auch OHNE Fisch und Bratkartoffeln.


----------



## Jan_Cux (27. Oktober 2021)

Klar ein Gemisch aus Wasser, Hopfen, Hefe und Gerstenmalz  geht immer....


----------



## Jan_Cux (28. Oktober 2021)

Heute gab es Knoblauch Kräuter Parmesan Brot...

Petersilie, Schnittlauch fein gehackt, in einen halben Pfund Butter mit Parmesan und einer Prise Salz vermengt.
Zwei Knoblauch Knollen geköpft, Olivenöl und Salz drüber, in Alufolie bei 200 Grad eine Stunde in den Backofen.
Ein wenig abkühlen lassen ausdrücken und unter die Butter rühren. Das Brot bestreichen und nochmal Parmesan obendrauf.
Ab in den Backofen....  Vor Vampiren brauche ich mir die nächsten 14 Tage wohl keine Sorgen mehr machen


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Oktober 2021)

Zwei Knoblauch Knollen


----------



## Blueser (28. Oktober 2021)

Das gehört so


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Oktober 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Das gehört so


Wie in eine  Aioli.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. Oktober 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Zwei Knoblauch Knollen



Besser noch sind Holsten Knollen.


----------



## Fruehling (28. Oktober 2021)

Jan_Cux 

Wer viel Knoblauch ißt, wird 130!
Bleibt davon aber 100 Jahre mutterseelenallein...


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Besser noch sind Holsten Knollen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (28. Oktober 2021)

Vor der Übernahme duch Anheuser Busch, war Radeberger das beste Pils im Universum... heute nur noch Plörre... Holsten ja kann man trinken... aber im Grunde die gleiche Plörre...  Öttinger auch Mist, außer das 5.0 das ist auch von Öttinger, schmeckt aber.  Lad ich dich zu einer Feier ein, und bringst ne Kasten Jever mit, kannst du den alleine trinken,,,,


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Oktober 2021)

War nur eine Notlösung aber Pilsener.
Habe doch mein Dithmarscher Urtyp.


----------



## Jan_Cux (28. Oktober 2021)

Einbecker kann man auch noch trinken.


----------



## zandertex (28. Oktober 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Einbecker kann man auch noch trinken.


abba nicht soviel!


----------



## yukonjack (28. Oktober 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> abba nicht soviel!


Muss ja nicht gleich der Mai Ur Bock sein, Vom Brauherrenpils kannste meehr trinken.


----------



## zandertex (28. Oktober 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Muss ja nicht gleich der Mai Ur Bock sein, Vom Brauherrenpils kannste meehr tDa


----------



## zandertex (28. Oktober 2021)

Da war mal was.............vor urlanger Maibockzeit!!


----------



## yukonjack (29. Oktober 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Da war mal was.............vor urlanger Maibockzeit!!


Ja, ein süffiges Gebräu. Musste mal nem Bayern geben, nach 2 Flaschen singt der schmutzige Lieder und nach 3 Flaschen steckt er fremde Häuser an.


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. Oktober 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ja, ein süffiges Gebräu. Musste mal nem Bayern geben, nach 2 Flaschen singt der schmutzige Lieder und nach 3 Flaschen steckt er fremde Häuser an.


Haben wir damals beim Bund,den Jungs aus dem Rheinland mit gebracht.
Zwei Kisten Einbecker Mai Ur-Bock,da konnten die wirklich nicht so recht mit  umgehen ,die kannten
fast alle nur die Plörre ,Kölsch.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Oktober 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Haben wir damals beim Bund,den Jungs aus dem Rheinland mit gebracht.
> Zwei Kisten Einbecker Mai Ur-Bock,da konnten die wirklich nicht so recht mit  umgehen ,die kannten
> fast alle nur die Plörre ,Kölsch.



Maibock versus Kölsch, das ist natürlich schon ein Unterschied. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass auch das Kölsch seine Berechtigung hat. Im richtigen Ambiente getrunken, etwa bei einer Kneipentour durch die Stadt, gehört es eben dazu. Stilecht aus diesen Reagenzgläsern getrunken. Ich frage mich nur, warum sie bei diesen kleinen Gläsern nicht gleich einen Pitcher mit an den Tisch bringen, ähnlich wie im Irish Pub?


----------



## yukonjack (29. Oktober 2021)

Kölsch, was ist das? Wenn jetzt noch jemand mit Alt kommt? Grausam!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Oktober 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Kölsch, was ist das? Wenn jetzt noch jemand mit Alt kommt? Grausam!



Ich war einmal mit ein paar Kumpels für ein Feierwochenende an der längsten Theke der Welt, dort gab es auch Altbier.
In dem entsprechenden Umfeld genossen hat mir das Bier eigentlich ganz gut geschmeckt. Runde Füße hat es jedenfalls irgendwann auch gemacht.

Kürzlich trank ich in Leipzig ein Gose Bier, ein spezielles und obergäriges Bier. Mir persönlich hat es aber nicht so gut geschmeckt, weil es doch arg sauer im Geschmack war. Generell ist Bier allerdings schon eine gute Erfindung. Wein hingegen wird meiner Meinung nach total überbewertet.


----------



## yukonjack (29. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Kürzlich trank ich in Leipzig ein Gose Bier, ein spezielles und obergäriges Bier. Mir persönlich hat es aber nicht so gut geschmeckt, weil es doch arg sauer im Geschmack war. *Generell ist Bier allerdings schon eine gute Erfindung.* Wein hingegen wird meiner Meinung nach total überbewertet.


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Maibock versus Kölsch, das ist natürlich schon ein Unterschied. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass auch das Kölsch seine Berechtigung hat. Im richtigen Ambiente getrunken, etwa bei einer Kneipentour durch die Stadt, gehört es eben dazu. Stilecht aus diesen Reagenzgläsern getrunken. Ich frage mich nur, warum sie bei diesen kleinen Gläsern nicht gleich einen Pitcher mit an den Tisch bringen, ähnlich wie im Irish Pub?
> 
> Kölsch ist nur gut, für viel Pippi..............................


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. Oktober 2021)

So nun aber...................
Rumpsteak und Resteverwertung.


----------



## Thomas. (29. Oktober 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> So nun aber...................
> Rumpsteak und Resteverwertung.


ich würde mir so einen Teller mit Bankside Dreamer teilen, er die Reste ich das Steak


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Oktober 2021)

Wo wir gerade bei Bier sind, hau ich mal ein rein:
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Frau und dem Kölsch ???

Die Frau schmeckt nur anfangs etwas nach Pipi,  das Kölsch die ganze Zeit …


----------



## sprogoe (29. Oktober 2021)

Wenn man ahnungslos ist, Klappe halten.


----------



## Skott (29. Oktober 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei Bier sind, hau ich mal ein rein:
> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Frau und dem Kölsch ???
> 
> Die Frau schmeckt nur anfangs etwas nach Pisse, das Kölsch die ganze Zeit …


Deine Beiträge gehen mir manchmal etwas auf den S..k! Wir reden und schreiben hier über leckeres Essen und du kommst mit sowas...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Oktober 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Deine Beiträge gehen mir manchmal etwas auf den S..k! Wir reden und schreiben hier über leckeres Essen und du kommst mit sowas...


Sorry…
War gerade spaßig passend zum Thema Bier… Habe anscheinend ein anderen Humor…
Wenn unpassend bitte verschieben, ich geh jetzt in den Keller…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Oktober 2021)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Wenn man ahnungslos ist, Klappe halten.


Ist so, sagen die Düsseldorfer …


----------



## Skott (29. Oktober 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Sorry…
> War gerade spaßig passend zum Thema Bier… Habe anscheinend ein anderen Humor…
> Wenn unpassend bitte verschieben, ich geh jetzt in den Keller…


Schön, dass du es einsiehst, Thomas!

Zumindest etwas an Stil sollten wir uns hier doch bewahren..., oder?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Oktober 2021)

Alles easy …
Habe auch das böse Wort in Pipi abgeändert, vielleicht etwas angenehmer zu lesen   …


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Oktober 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Rumpsteak und Resteverwertung.


Du macht Reste bei Rumpsteak??


----------



## sprogoe (29. Oktober 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ist so, sagen die Düsseldorfer …


Wer Altbier trinkt, frißt auch kleine Kinder, sagen die Kölner.


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Oktober 2021)

In Deutschland gibt es kein schlechtes Bier


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Oktober 2021)

Bin ich in Köln, genieße ich Kölsch, in Düsseldorf Altbier.
Ansonsten Pils oder in Bayern Weizen.
Alles Spitzenbiere.
Ob Lübser, Radeberger , Bit oder Karlsberg.
Nur eines geht für mich nicht: >>>>Schenkerla Rauchbier. Das zählt für mich nicht zu den Bieren


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Du macht Reste bei Rumpsteak??


Ja, ich glaube es werden in Deutschland schon genug Lebensmittel 
in die Tonne gehauen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Oktober 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich würde mir so einen Teller mit Bankside Dreamer teilen, er die Reste ich das Steak



Das macht mir gar nichts, Fleisch gibt mir eh nichts mehr. Genau wie Bier und selbstgemachte Mousse au Chocolat, mit einem feinen Schuss Cointreau.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> In Deutschland gibt es kein schlechtes Bier



Das letzte Bier ist grundsätzlich schlecht, ganz gleich welche Marke.
Woher kommt wohl sonst der Brummschädel am nächsten Morgen?


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (30. Oktober 2021)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Wer Altbier trinkt, frißt auch kleine Kinder, sagen die Kölner.





Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Bin ich in Köln, genieße ich Kölsch, in Düsseldorf Altbier.
> Ansonsten Pils oder in Bayern Weizen.
> Alles Spitzenbiere.
> Ob Lübser, Radeberger , Bit oder Karlsberg.
> Nur eines geht für mich nicht: >>>>Schenkerla Rauchbier. Das zählt für mich nicht zu den Bieren



.....immer gut überlegen, ob Du nach Köln oder nach Düsseldorf fährst......














na und Schlenkerla Rauchbier hat schon was, ich meine nicht wirklich so zum Trinkgenuss.
Mach mal ein deftiges Bier-Gulasch draus, ein sehr leckeres Erlebnis.   
Ist eben ziemlich einzigartig 




__





						Bier Spezialität aus Bamberg: Aecht Schlenkerla Rauchbier - Das Original unter den Bieren
					

Eine Beschreibung von Aecht Schlenkerla Rauchbier



					www.schlenkerla.de
				



​


----------



## Elmar Elfers (30. Oktober 2021)

Ja, das sind Produktionen, die ich liebe: Erst die Arbeit, dann das kulinarische Vergnügen. Nach der Räuchersession wanderte der erste Aal in einen Gurke-Dill-Kartoffel-Salat. Da ich auch selbst gemachten Brathering und Matjes mitbekam, steht dieses Wochenende im Zeichen von Fisch. Gestern schon mal Bratkartoffeln mit Brathering und heute wird es Pellkartoffeln, Matjes, Salat und Kräuterquark geben. Mahlzeit!


----------



## heinzi (30. Oktober 2021)

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr gegen Kölsch habt. Kölsch ist halt eine sehr feine Spezialität und deshalb auch Regional sehr begrenzt. Und Spezialitäten genießt man und das auch nur in kleinen Maßen. Klar, so Pissplören wie in Bayern, bei der man sich nur die Nieren wund säuft und die man auf jeder Kirmes kaufen kann, die kann man auch in Massen saufen bis die Lederhose so richtig kracht. Ist aber halt nix für wirkliche Bierliebhaber. Das gilt übrigens auch noch für einige andere Biersorten, die hier genannt wurden. Naja, und über Alt braucht man nicht wirklich reden. Es sei denn, man möchte sich mal über Durchfall unterhalten.


----------



## sprogoe (30. Oktober 2021)

Was Altbier mit Menschen machen kann, sieht man doch in dem ganz in der Nähe Düsseldorfs gelegenem "Neandertal".


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Oktober 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> na und Schlenkerla Rauchbier hat schon was, ich meine nicht wirklich so zum Trinkgenuss.


sag ich doch, zum Kochen ok, aber trinken?


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Oktober 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> na und Schlenkerla Rauchbier hat schon was, ich meine nicht wirklich so zum Trinkgenuss.
> 
> ​


Hallo,

ja, aber auch erst nach der dritten Halbe.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## daci7 (30. Oktober 2021)

Mal zurück zu kochen, Jungs!
Hier sind gerade die Vorbereitungen für die erste nennenswerte Mupfelei der Saison getroffen worden ... mir läuft jetzt schon alles aus dem Mundwinkel!


----------



## daci7 (30. Oktober 2021)

Achja - zum Kochen gibts auch Bier.


----------



## daci7 (30. Oktober 2021)

Fertig!
Mjammi!


----------



## zandertex (30. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt wird geschnippselt was das Zeug hält.
Goulaschsuppe für Sonntag soll es werden.


----------



## zandertex (30. Oktober 2021)

Gekocht wird in der Garage.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Oktober 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Gekocht wird in der Garage.


steht dort der Kochwein?


----------



## zandertex (30. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> steht dort der Kochwein?


Nein......der Herd.


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> steht dort der Kochwein?


Nein.....der Herd.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Oktober 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Nein......der Herd.


häää? Du wirst doch wohl irgendwo in deinem Kochstudio einen Rotwein für das Goulasch haben.
Und für den Koch sowieso

Schöner Herd übrigens


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Oktober 2021)

schon geil anzusehen, all die leckeren Sachen zwischen Rohrzange und Blechschere


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Oktober 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Gekocht wird in der Garage.


Hab ich gesehen-
aber die Flex Schutzhaube kommt wieder dran


----------



## zandertex (30. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> schon geil anzusehen, all die leckeren Sachen zwischen Rohrzange und Blechschere


unser hypermoderner küchenherd wirft nach ca. 45 min betrieb das handtuch und geht auf fehler E9.
deshalb musste was vernünftiges her!!!! der herd ist von 1976.........noch qualität!!!


----------



## zandertex (30. Oktober 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hab ich gesehen-
> aber die Flex Schutzhaube kommt wieder dran


mein zeigefinger hätte sich gefreut ich hätte die nie abgemacht.


----------



## Jan_Cux (30. Oktober 2021)

Heute mal wieder Hausmannskost... 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Bratkartoffeln, Leberkäse, Gurke und Spiegelei.


----------



## Minimax (30. Oktober 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Bratkartoffeln, Leberkäse, *Gurke* und Spiegelei.


Ganz, ganz wichtig bei dem Klassiker


----------



## Thomas. (30. Oktober 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Bratkartoffeln, Leberkäse,


Leberkäse esse ich sehr gerne, bei Bratkartoffeln ist es wie mit Bier, die mag ich nicht, wobei 100% derer die von mir Bratkartoffeln gegessen haben sagen sind die besten der Welt


----------



## Jan_Cux (30. Oktober 2021)

Richtig, ohne die Gurke würde etwas fehlen. Die gehört dazu.


----------



## Mikesch (31. Oktober 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> unser hypermoderner küchenherd wirft nach ca. 45 min betrieb das handtuch und geht auf fehler E9.
> deshalb musste was vernünftiges her!!!! der herd ist von 1976.........noch qualität!!!


Hast du den Kundendienst angefordert?

Du kannst das Gerät auch ein paar Minuten vom Netz nehmen, Sicherung raus.
Mit etwas Glück fängt sich die Elektronik wieder.


----------



## zandertex (31. Oktober 2021)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Hast du den Kundendienst angefordert?
> 
> Du kannst das Gerät auch ein paar Minuten vom Netz nehmen, Sicherung raus.
> Mit etwas Glück fängt sich die Elektronik wieder.


Nein,habe keinen Kundendienst angefordert.................dieser Herd ist einfach nur für Spaghetti Bolo konstruiert.Ein Hausfrauenherd(habe nix gegen Hausfrauen)halt.
Die Überhitzung(Elektronik) lässt den Herd ca.3 Std.Pause machen,dann ist das Teil soweit runter gekühlt das man weiter kochen kann.
Weitere Ausführungen spare ich mir.............


----------



## Mikesch (31. Oktober 2021)

*A*us *E*rfahrung *G*ut, oder?


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Oktober 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> unser hypermoderner küchenherd wirft nach ca. 45 min betrieb das handtuch und geht auf fehler E9.
> deshalb musste was vernünftiges her!!!! der herd ist von 1976.........noch qualität!!!


Hallo,

jawoll, mein uralt-Herd hat vor einem Jahr, mit 49 Jahren, das Handtuch geworfen, der war andauernd in Gebrauch. Die hypermodernen kannst Du in der Pfeife rauchen. Ein Bekannter von mir hat da auch einen solchen, hatte in 5 Jahren schon dreimal Probleme damit. Ein Glump halt (fränkisch für: schlechte Qualität).

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Gert-Show (31. Oktober 2021)

Die Vorbereitungen laufen…


----------



## AllesAusHolz (31. Oktober 2021)

Bautzener Senf .......


----------



## Blueser (31. Oktober 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Die Vorbereitungen laufen…


Die gab  es eben bei uns auch, mit Thüringer Klößen, Rotkraut und viel Soße. Die Rouladen allerdings mit Born-Senf gemacht...


----------



## Gert-Show (31. Oktober 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Die Rouladen allerdings mit Born-Senf gemacht...


Als Thüringer ist das erlaubt.


----------



## Los 2 (31. Oktober 2021)

AllesAusHolz schrieb:


> Bautzener Senf .......


Ja, das ist der beste


----------



## Ostseesilber (31. Oktober 2021)

eigene Tüften mit frischen Pilzen...


----------



## Gert-Show (31. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Gert-Show (31. Oktober 2021)

Heute Abend nach dem Angeln gibts die beiden mit Kartoffeln ...Wunschessen der Missus..


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Oktober 2021)

So ein Krustenbraten vom Schweinebauch ist einfach lecker,
dazu Kartoffeln mit Kohlrabigemüse und Bechamellsoße


----------



## tomxxxtom (31. Oktober 2021)

Knusperente.


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Oktober 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Knusperente.


Ente gut, alles gut


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2021)

Die Bechamellsoße kenne ich noch nicht-
aber die Bechamel auf dem  Moussaka die kann ich  unter ständigem Rühren 10 Minuten, dass man Mehl nicht schmeckt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Oktober 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Die Bechamellsoße kenne ich noch nicht-
> aber die Bechamel auf dem  Moussaka die kann ich  unter ständigem Rühren 10 Minuten, dass man Mehl nicht schmeckt.


Bechamel ist eine Grundsoße Nobbi
Zu Deutsch heißt sie Mehlschwitze oder einfach weiße Soße.  Dass mit dem Rühren ist richtig. 
Wenn Du Bechamel für Moussaka kannst, dann kannst Du jede andere Bechamel auch.
Zum Beispiel kannst Du Rießling-Sahne-Soße machen, indem Du statt Milch Sahne nimmst und mit Rießling auffüllst.
Das passt super zu Zanderfilet, dazu noch ein Sellerie-Pastinakenpüree und Du machst Deine Frau glücklich


----------



## NaabMäx (31. Oktober 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> unser hypermoderner küchenherd wirft nach ca. 45 min betrieb das handtuch und geht auf fehler E9.
> deshalb musste was vernünftiges her!!!! der herd ist von 1976.........noch qualität!!!



E9 ist die Fehlermeldung des Kochfeldes. (Elektronikfehler  - vermute AEG Herd)
Also auch AGE Prozedur ausführen.
A = Ausstecken und eine Minute warten
E= Einschalten
G = Geht .... normalerweise wieder.

Falls Stecker nicht zugänglich oder fest verdrahtet,  kann man auch die Ofensicherung im Sicherungskasten auslösen und nach 1 Min wieder einschalten.
Kriegst du hin  - oder?

Geht der dann nicht -  Techniker oder einen neuen.

PS: Die AEG Regel hilft bei vielen Geräten.


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Zu Deutsch heißt sie Mehlschwitze oder einfach weiße Soße.  Dass mit dem Rühren ist richtig.


Hallo,

falls Du mal nach Franken kommst, da nennt man die Mehlschwitze "Eibrenni" (hat aber nichts mit Eiern zu tun).

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Oktober 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> falls Du mal nach Franken kommst, da nennt man die Mehlschwitze "Eibrenni" (hat aber nichts mit Eiern zu tun).
> 
> ...


Der Fachausdruck für das Anschwitzen von Mehl ist "einbrennen" , daher kommt wohl die fränkische Bezeichnung


----------



## zandertex (31. Oktober 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> E9 ist die Fehlermeldung des Kochfeldes. (Elektronikfehler  - vermute AEG Herd)
> Also auch AGE Prozedur ausführen.
> A = Ausstecken und eine Minute warten
> E= Einschalten
> ...


leider alles nur graue theorie..........................die 1 minute ziehen sich auf ca. 3 std..................dann will er wieder.die prozedur lässt sich verkürzen wenn man alle zu verfügbaren kochtöpfe mit kaltem wasser füllt und aufs ceranfeld stellt.
ich habe alles durch..........das ding taugt nichts.
trotzdem vielen dank für den tip.


----------



## NaabMäx (31. Oktober 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> falls Du mal nach Franken kommst, da nennt man die Mehlschwitze "Eibrenni" (hat aber nichts mit Eiern zu tun).
> 
> ...


Ei(n)brennerts ... wie in der Brennsuppe, weil mans anbrennen lässt. Ihr mit eicherner Aussprach, kimmts gleich nach oder kurz vor uns  - de  Oberpfälzer.


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Der Fachausdruck für das Anschwitzen von Mehl ist "einbrennen" , daher kommt wohl die fränkische Bezeichnung


Hallo,

danke, wieder was gelernt . Wusste ich nicht, jetzt ist mir das "Eibrenni" klarer.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Oktober 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> danke, wieder was gelernt


und das in unserem Alter


----------



## zandertex (31. Oktober 2021)

bin koch von beruf.vor jahren haben wir ne komplett neue küche bekommen in der werkskantine.unter anderem waren da auch 2 kippbratpfannen bei.......................bei hochbetrieb sprangen da immer die sicherungen raus und die dinger mussten über stunden abkühlen abkühlen.
der geniale techniker sah sich das an und meinte................"alles schrott,überall viel zu dünne kabel,alles nur billig produziert".
das ging soweit das der hersteller aus italien anrücken musste.................


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Oktober 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> bin koch von beruf.


Das dachte ich mir schon, 
Jetzt muss ich aufpassen, dass ich mich nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehne


----------



## Skott (31. Oktober 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 388770


Gert-Show , sieht ja sehr legger aus, aber wo sind denn die anderen 6-8 Rouladen?
Für 2 Stck. lohnt doch der Aufwand gar nicht. Ich mache immer direkt 8-10 Stck. und friere die dann portioniert ein.
Der Dreck und Aufwand in der Küche bleibt der gleiche...


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Oktober 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> bin koch von beruf.vor jahren haben wir ne komplett neue küche bekommen in der werkskantine.unter anderem waren da auch 2 kippbratpfannen bei.......................bei hochbetrieb sprangen da immer die sicherungen raus und die dinger mussten über stunden abkühlen abkühlen.
> der geniale techniker sah sich das an und meinte................"alles schrott,überall viel zu dünne kabel,alles nur billig produziert".
> das ging soweit das der hersteller aus italien anrücken musste.................



Ich habe meinen Uralt Seppelfricke noch mal aufpoliert, ich kann mich auf ihn verlassen


----------



## zandertex (31. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Uralt Seppelfricke noch mal aufpoliert, ich kann mich auf ihn verlassen


gut so!


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Oktober 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> gut so!


und auf Gas zu kochen ist schon schön.


----------



## Skott (31. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und auf Gas zu kochen ist schon schön.


Ich beneide dich dafür, ich kann das nur im Garten...


----------



## NaabMäx (31. Oktober 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> unser hypermoderner küchenherd wirft nach ca. 45 min betrieb das handtuch und geht auf fehler E9.
> deshalb musste was vernünftiges her!!!! der herd ist von 1976.........noch qualität!!!


Dann koch hald schneller, dass in einer1/2 Stunde fertig bist.


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Oktober 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Dann koch hald schneller, dass in einer1/2 Stunde fertig bist.


warum sollte er?
er hat ja noch sein gut gepflegtes Altertum im Kochstudio


----------



## Gert-Show (31. Oktober 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Gert-Show , sieht ja sehr legger aus, aber wo sind denn die anderen 6-8 Rouladen?
> Für 2 Stck. lohnt doch der Aufwand gar nicht. Ich mache immer direkt 8-10 Stck. und friere die dann portioniert ein.
> Der Dreck und Aufwand in der Küche bleibt der gleiche...


Die Missus mag immer frisch essen, nix aufgewärmt. Ihre Mutter ist da anders, die friert meine Frikadellen immer ein und genießt die Wochen zwischen den Besuchen.
Und das waren die beiden letzten, am Mittwoch kommt wieder 1/8el Rind aus der Wetterau, da kann ich portionieren , vakuumieren und einfrieren.


----------



## Skott (31. Oktober 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Die Missus mag immer frisch essen, nix aufgewärmt. Ihre Mutter ist da anders, die friert meine Frikadellen immer ein und genießt die Wochen zwischen den Besuchen.


Aber durch das Einfrieren leidet die Roulade nicht, im Gegenteil, ist ein bißchen wie beim Eintopf...
(Wir reden ja nicht von Steaks oder Schnitzeln...)


----------



## Gert-Show (31. Oktober 2021)

Das schon, aber Prinzip ist Prinzip.


----------



## Gert-Show (31. Oktober 2021)




----------



## ralle (31. Oktober 2021)

Heute gab es mariniertes Rindfleisch mit frischen Pilzen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2021)

ralle ,
wunderschön-
aber sag mal-
wenn wir unser essen Fotografieren-
gucken  die anderen nur noch und sagen nichts ;-))

hab das gleiche


----------



## Jan_Cux (31. Oktober 2021)

Wir halten uns nur zurück, drücken aber die Daumen das die Teller es wieder heil zurück an die Wand schaffen


----------



## ralle (31. Oktober 2021)

Was solls nobbi -- Hauptsache es schmeckt und man weiß was man GUTES gegessen hat !!


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (31. Oktober 2021)

Mal wieder gefüllte Spitzpaprika.
Die Füllung aber ohne Reis, mögen wir nicht so....
....dafür etwas mehr Knofi, italienische Kräuter und eine gute Menge Majoran !


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. November 2021)

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie gut die Qualität der vakuumverpackten Muscheln ist.
einfach köstlich


----------



## Fruehling (1. November 2021)

Die waren vor vielen Jahren bereits vom ALDI der Brüller!


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. November 2021)

Wo kauft ihr die heutzutage?


----------



## Fruehling (1. November 2021)

Dieses Jahr noch gar nicht, werde aber dieser Tage mal beim ALDI schauen. Online aktuell wohl nur über die belgische URL: https://www.aldi.be/de/produkte/frische-seelandische-muscheln.html


----------



## Thomas. (1. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo kauft ihr die heutzutage?


Aldi, Lidel, Rewe, Holland aufen Markt 
Samstag noch bei Aldi gesehen


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo kauft ihr die heutzutage?


ich hab sie im Globus erstanden, das Kg für 3,60 Euronen


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. November 2021)

Danke euch.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. November 2021)

Hallo Muschelesser,

ich hoffe, für euch, dass ihr alle gegen Hepatitis A geimpft seid, der Erreger ist besonders häufig im Muscheln vorzufinden.
Bin selbst auch mitunter Muschelesser und natürlich geimpft.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. November 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Muschelesser,
> 
> ich hoffe, für euch, dass ihr alle gegen Hepatitis A geimpft seid, der Erreger ist besonders häufig im Muscheln vorzufinden.
> Bin selbst auch mitunter Muschelesser und natürlich geimpft.
> ...


wenn die Muschel verdorben ist, hilft keine Impfung. In gesunden Muscheln befinden sich die Erreger nicht.
Deshalb gilt:
Vor dem Kochen offene Muscheln aussortieren und wegschmeißen.
Nach dem Kochen geschlossene Muscheln aussortieren und wegschmeißen.
Zerquetschte  sowieso wegschmeißen.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. November 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wenn die Muschel verdorben ist, hilft keine Impfung. In gesunden Muscheln befinden sich die Erreger nicht.
> Deshalb gilt:
> Vor dem Kochen offene Muscheln aussortieren und wegschmeißen.
> Nach dem Kochen geschlossene Muscheln aussortieren und wegschmeißen.
> Zerquetschte  sowieso wegschmeißen.


Hallo,

da geht es nicht um verdorbene Muscheln. Das Hepatitis-A Virus juckt die Muschel selbst überhaupt nicht.
Es wird angenommen, dass etwa ein Drittel aller Muscheln aus dem südeuropäischen Raum mit dem Virus verseucht sind. Bei ausreichend guter Garung passiert da aber nichts. Allerdings ist das Virus ziemlich resistent. Daher liegt die Hauptgefahr hier mehr bei fremder, evtl. nicht ausreichender, Zubereitung.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## angler1996 (1. November 2021)

was heißt das dann 100°C ne halbe Stunde ?


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. November 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> was heißt das dann 100°C ne halbe Stunde ?


dann sind sie hart wie Flummi


----------



## Blueser (1. November 2021)

Fledermäuse, Muscheln. Das sind die die Heimsuchungen der Neuzeit ...


----------



## Thomas. (1. November 2021)

bis gerade habe ich Muscheln geliebt und schon etliche kg verdrückt, das mit dem Hepatitis A habe ich noch nie mitbekommen, jetzt soll ich mich auch noch vor dem essen impfen lassen, geht nicht mein Impfpass ist voll


----------



## Lajos1 (1. November 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> was heißt das dann 100°C ne halbe Stunde ?


Hallo,

würde sagen die Hälfte davon. Allerdings juckt das mich nicht besonders, erstens bin ich geimpft (deshalb kann ich auch in einem Lokal mit gutem Appetit welche essen) und zweitens habe ich eine intakte Leber .
Von den ganzen Hepatitis-Viren ist ja die A-Variante die am wenigsten gefährliche und bei Gesunden kommt es da selten zu gefährlichen Komplikationen. Anders sieht es allerdings bei vorgeschädigter Leber aus.
Ich weiss das ja auch nur etwas genauer, weil ich zwei Ärzte in der Verwandt- und Bekanntschaft habe und die sich da neulich über das Thema unterhielten.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (1. November 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> bis gerade habe ich Muscheln geliebt und schon etliche kg verdrückt, das mit dem Hepatitis A habe ich noch nie mitbekommen, jetzt soll ich mich auch noch vor dem essen impfen lassen, geht nicht mein Impfpass ist voll


Hallo,

war nur ein gut gemeinter Ratschlag.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (1. November 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> dann sind sie hart wie Flummi



Aber dafür sicher.
Sicherheit ist heute alles.


----------



## Thomas. (1. November 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> war nur ein gut gemeinter Ratschlag.
> 
> ...


den nehme ich auch dankend an, ich bin nur überrascht.


----------



## angler1996 (1. November 2021)

also Zubereitung wie Mamutkeule;-))

zusammen mit einem Basaltbrocken 2 Tage kochen ,
 dann kann man die Mamutkeule wegschmeißen und den Stein essen;-))









						Kochen schützt nicht vor Gelbsucht
					

"Hauptsache, nicht roh!", lautete ein gängiger Rat vor dem Verzehr von Meeresfrüchten aus dem Mittelmeer-Raum. Eine italienische Studie hat dies widerlegt und gleichzeit herausgefunden, wie man Muscheln trotzdem essen kann.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				



das trifft laut Googel auf alle lebensmittel zu , dass da hepatitis a lauern kann 

Fazit - weiter essen ;-)) nach Norwegen fahren und die Südländer meiden


----------



## Gert-Show (1. November 2021)

Pollo Fino mit Süßkartoffel und Paprika aus dem Ofen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. November 2021)

Ich hatte die Jungs Heute-







meine waren mit Knobi-


----------



## Elmar Elfers (2. November 2021)

Frikadellen gehen immer! Wenn wir vom Chef meiner Frau, er ist Jäger, selbst verarbeitetes Wildschweinhack bekommen, gibt es unter anderem auch die runden "Fleischklopse"


----------



## Gert-Show (2. November 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Frikadellen gehen immer!


So ist es! Ich habe gestern Abend im Edeka noch 500 g Hähnchenhackfleisch erbeutet, deshalb gibts heute Abend Hähnchenfrikadellen. Foto folgt!


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Hähnchenhackfleisch



Das hatte ich einmal und nie wieder. 

Ich nehme immer Rinderhack.


----------



## Gert-Show (2. November 2021)

Lieber Prof. die Geschmäcker sind verschieden.
Bei Hähnchenhackfleisch ist Frische ganz wichtig und die richtigen Zutaten, sonst sind die Frikadellen fester als Tennisbälle.
Für 500 g Hähnchenhackfleisch nehme ich dazu:
- 250 g Quark
- 3-4 Stangen Lauchzwiebel (in feine Ringe geschnitten)
- 2 TL Senfsaat gemahlen
- 2 TL Hähnchengwürz (fertig)
- 1 Ei
Zuerst den Qaurk mit allen anderen Zutaten gut verquirlen, das Hackfleich unterheben und gut durchkneten (Achtung - das muss richtig schön matschig sein). 30 Minuten im Kühlschrank ruhen lassen, dann bei mittlerer Hitze mit etwas Butterschmalz bei geschlossenem Deckel beidseitig braten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Lieber Prof. die Geschmäcker sind verschieden.



Weiß ich doch.
Dir einen guten Appetit dabei.


----------



## tomxxxtom (2. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich nehme immer Rinderhack.


Auch Falsch, Frikadelle nur aus Schweinehack


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2021)

Rind ist kräftiger im Geschmack.
Halb und hab geht auch noch.


----------



## tomxxxtom (2. November 2021)

neeee, die Frikas sind viel zu fest. Haste kein Hammer zu Hand, dann kanste ruhig so eine Frikadelle nehmen


----------



## Gert-Show (2. November 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> neeee, die Frikas sind viel zu fest. Haste kein Hammer zu Hand, dann kanste ruhig so eine Frikadelle nehmen


Mit Quark wird jedes Fleisch saftig.


----------



## Gert-Show (2. November 2021)




----------



## Gert-Show (2. November 2021)

Hähnchenfrikadelle mit Salzkartoffeln, Butterkohlrabi und leckerer Soße.


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. November 2021)

Gewürfelter Schweinebauch,Zwiebeln und Kartoffelpüree.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2021)

Das sieht gut aus.
Endlich mal wieder was ohne Grünfutter/Gemüse.


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das sieht gut aus.
> Endlich mal wieder was ohne Grünfutter/Gemüse.


Cholesterinwerte wieder im Level,.......Ziel erreicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. November 2021)

heute mal wieder was Orientalisches:
Hähnchenschenkel auf Bulgur


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. November 2021)

Das Tolle an dieser Art von Gerichten sind die geringen Kosten.
3 Hähnchenschenkel vom Syrer  1,75 Euro, 250g Bulgur 0,45 Euro, Passierte Tomaten 1.15 Euro
1 Paprika, 1 Tomate vom Balkon. 1 Zwiebel 3 Knobizehen und Gewürze = zusammen nochmal ca. 1,00 Euro.

Wareneinsatz = 4,35 Euro für 3 große Portionen, 
Ein Festmahl das sich auch ein Rentner mit kleiner Rente mal leisten kann


----------



## jobo61 (4. November 2021)

Heute gabs Enkelprogramm, selbst gemachte Spaghetti mit Hachkfleischsoße.


----------



## angler1996 (4. November 2021)

jobo61 schrieb:


> Heute gabs Enkelprogramm, selbst gemachte Spaghetti mit Hachkfleischsoße.


das dritte Bild rechts gibt ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis der Zutaten wieder ;-))


----------



## Blueser (4. November 2021)

Schnell und lecker: Leberwurstbrot mit Zwiebeln, Senf und Spiegelei. Normalerweise gehören da noch Tomatenscheiben drunter. Schmeckt aber auch ohne.


----------



## Minimax (4. November 2021)

Nabend ihr lieben Schlemmer,
Herbst heisst Hausmannskost, und an diesem trüben verregneten Tag habbich mal versucht Omi's Erbsensuppe zu retro-engineeren, schön mit doppelt Speck und extraviel Mettwürstchen. Hat gut geklappt, schmeckt wie damals- da werden Erinnerungen wach. Wichtig ist, nicht zuwenig zu machen. 
Nur: Was mach jetzt mit dem ganzen nahrhaften Soulfood? Hab schon der Missus nen vollen Topf gespendet, der Kessel ist noch mehr als halb voll.
So begann es:






Und hier kurz vor lecker:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Achtet mal oben auf den Füllstand, hier zum Vergleich eine Minimax-Spatzenportion:




Na, morgen ist auch noch ein Tag, und übermorgen...
Hg
Minimax


----------



## yukonjack (4. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend ihr lieben Schlemmer,
> Herbst heisst Hausmannskost, und an diesem trüben verregneten Tag habbich mal versucht Omi's Erbsensuppe zu retro-engineeren, schön mit doppelt Speck und extraviel Mettwürstchen. Hat gut geklappt, schmeckt wie damals- da werden Erinnerungen wach. Wichtig ist, nicht zuwenig zu machen.
> Nur: Was mach jetzt mit dem ganzen nahrhaften Soulfood? Hab schon der Missus nen vollen Topf gespendet, der Kessel ist noch mehr als halb voll.
> So begann es:
> ...


Sieht sehr gut aus, mein Lieblingseintopf.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. November 2021)

Um dem aktuell trüben Wetter entgegen zu wirken, hole ich mir etwas Südseeflair in die Bude.


----------



## Gert-Show (4. November 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Um dem aktuell trüben Wetter entgegen zu wirken, hole ich mir etwas Südseeflair in die Bude.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 389106


Toast Hawaii mit Seeringelwürmern?


----------



## Gert-Show (4. November 2021)

Minimax So ein leckerer und genialer Eintopf wird an Tag 3 so richtig lecker.


----------



## Minimax (4. November 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Um dem aktuell trüben Wetter entgegen zu wirken, hole ich mir etwas Südseeflair in die Bude.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 389106


Ou, dafür wirds auch mal wieder Zeit, leckeres aus der Jugend. Mit dem Tomatenmark kann ich mich nicht anfreunden, aber son aah-aargh-heif-heif-heiffer-Hawaii Toast ist was gutes


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. November 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Seeringelwürmern?



Neben der Ananas alles regionale norddeutsche Produkte. Wobei die Seeringelwürmer* natürlich das Beste vom Ganzen darstellen.   

*_Etwas Tomatenmark, denn so kenne ich Toast Hawaii schon seit meiner Kindheit_.


----------



## Minimax (4. November 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Neben der Ananas alles regionale norddeutsche Produkte.


Doseananas zählt als regional. Ostfriesentee wächst auch nicht in Leer oder Aurich. 
Oh, und denk ich an Konservendose und Norddeutschland: Klingelt was bei dem einen oder anderen, wenn ich Mockturtle erwähne? Von Schlömer's?


----------



## Thomas. (4. November 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Neben der Ananas alles regionale norddeutsche Produkte. Wobei die Seeringelwürmer* natürlich das Beste vom Ganzen darstellen.
> 
> *_Etwas Tomatenmark, denn so kenne ich Toast Hawaii schon seit meiner Kindheit_.


und ich dachte immer meine Kindheit sei hart gewesen


----------



## Blueser (4. November 2021)

Anstatt Tomatenmark kenne ich Worcestersauce auf dem Toast Hawaii.
Die Zubereitung einer Mockturtle Suppe hab ich mal in einer Kochshow gesehen. Scheint was leckeres zu sein und als Konserve Kult...


----------



## yukonjack (4. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Anstatt Tomatenmark kenne ich Worcestersauce auf dem Toast Hawaii.
> Die Zubereitung einer Mockturtle Suppe hab ich mal in einer Kochshow gesehen. Scheint was leckeres zu sein und als Konserve Kult...


Da gehört ne Kirsche inne Mitte und nix anderes. (am Besten die Puskinkirsche)


----------



## Minimax (4. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Anstatt Tomatenmark kenne ich Worcestersauce auf dem Toast Hawaii.
> Die Zubereitung einer Mockturtle Suppe hab ich mal in einer Kochshow gesehen. Scheint was leckeres zu sein ...


Ich glaub, die klassische Mockturtle stammt seit Alters her aus Konservendosen. Eine dunkle, dicke Suppe, ähnlich wie Bratensoße mit leckeren Stückchen drin. Vermutlich mit der Ochsenschwanzsuppe verwandt.

Die Küstenbewohner der Nordsee gewinnen die begehrten Mockturtle-Dosen auf dieselbe Weise wie ihren geliebten Tee: Sie locken mit falschen Leuchtfeuern englische Handelsschiffe und Windjammer Auf Sandbänke und ins Watt, plündern die gescheiterten Fahrzeuge aus, und versehen die Beute mit neuen Etiketten.

Ich mag regionales, traditionelles Handwerk.


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. November 2021)

Die Kirsche spar ich mir, nachdem ich mal bei Sebastian Lege gesehen habe wie die gemacht werden... Aber als Geheimtipp das Toast schön mit Kräuterbutter bestreichen.  Und der Kochschinken mußte für Krustenbraten weichen...


----------



## Gert-Show (4. November 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Neben der Ananas alles regionale norddeutsche Produkte. Wobei die Seeringelwürmer* natürlich das Beste vom Ganzen darstellen.
> 
> *_Etwas Tomatenmark, denn so kenne ich Toast Hawaii schon seit meiner Kindheit_.


Wobei Seeringelwürmer bei BSD auch regional wären, oder?
Aus nachhaltiger Bodenhaltung...


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. November 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Um dem aktuell trüben Wetter entgegen zu wirken, hole ich mir etwas Südseeflair in die Bude.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 389106


da muss noch butter aufen toast.


----------



## yukonjack (4. November 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> *Die Kirsche spar ich mir, nachdem ich mal bei Sebastian Lege gesehen habe wie die gemacht werden...* Aber als Geheimtipp das Toast schön mit Kräuterbutter bestreichen. Und der Kochschinken mußte für Krustenbraten weichen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also bei uns werden Kirschen aus Kirschen gemacht. Sogar das Kirschwasser wird aus Kirschen gemacht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. November 2021)

Hawaii Toast Mit Curry​


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. November 2021)

Industriell gefertigte Cocktailkirschen vor allem aus der Sorte Große Prinzessin hergestellt.[7] Die Kirsche wird reif, aber nicht überreif geerntet. Die Kirschen werden entsteint und anschließend in Salzlake eingelegt. Der Sirup enthält 0,7–1,5 % Schwefeldioxid und 0,4–1 % Kalziumkarbonat. Sein pH-Wert liegt zwischen 2,5 und 3,5. Der Prozess findet bei kühlen Temperaturen statt und dauert vier bis sechs Wochen. Zwischenzeitlich werden die Kirschen gebleicht, damit sie ihre Farbe vollständig verlieren, danach werden sie weiter eingelegt. Durch das Einlegen verlieren sie sowohl ihren Kirschgeschmack als auch ihre Farbe. Der Prozess ähnelt der Behandlung anderer Kirschen vor der Weiterverarbeitung. Danach werden die Kirschen gründlich etwa ein bis zwei Tage gewaschen, um den Schwefeldioxidanteil zu reduzieren, anschließend in Farbstoff gekocht und in diesem einige Tage liegen gelassen, damit er die ganze Frucht durchzieht. Dem Farbstoff zugesetzt ist etwas Zitronensäure, die verhindert, dass die Kirschen die Farbe wieder abgeben. Schließlich werden die Kirschen in Maltose-Sirup getränkt.[8] Als Farbstoff findet häufig Erythrosin (E127) oder Allurarot AC (E129) Verwendung. Erythrosin darf in Europa ausschließlich für die Produktion von Cocktailkirschen, in Sirup eingelegten Kirschen und kandierten Kirschen verwendet werden.[9]


----------



## yukonjack (4. November 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Industriell gefertigte Cocktailkirschen vor allem aus der Sorte Große Prinzessin hergestellt.[7] Die Kirsche wird reif, aber nicht überreif geerntet. Die Kirschen werden entsteint und anschließend in Salzlake eingelegt. Der Sirup enthält 0,7–1,5 % Schwefeldioxid und 0,4–1 % Kalziumkarbonat. Sein pH-Wert liegt zwischen 2,5 und 3,5. Der Prozess findet bei kühlen Temperaturen statt und dauert vier bis sechs Wochen. Zwischenzeitlich werden die Kirschen gebleicht, damit sie ihre Farbe vollständig verlieren, danach werden sie weiter eingelegt. Durch das Einlegen verlieren sie sowohl ihren Kirschgeschmack als auch ihre Farbe. Der Prozess ähnelt der Behandlung anderer Kirschen vor der Weiterverarbeitung. Danach werden die Kirschen gründlich etwa ein bis zwei Tage gewaschen, um den Schwefeldioxidanteil zu reduzieren, anschließend in Farbstoff gekocht und in diesem einige Tage liegen gelassen, damit er die ganze Frucht durchzieht. Dem Farbstoff zugesetzt ist etwas Zitronensäure, die verhindert, dass die Kirschen die Farbe wieder abgeben. Schließlich werden die Kirschen in Maltose-Sirup getränkt.[8] Als Farbstoff findet häufig Erythrosin (E127) oder Allurarot AC (E129) Verwendung. Erythrosin darf in Europa ausschließlich für die Produktion von Cocktailkirschen, in Sirup eingelegten Kirschen und kandierten Kirschen verwendet werden.[9]


Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung


----------



## yukonjack (4. November 2021)

Gibt`s morgen mit selbstgemachten Kartoffelbrei und gebratenen Schinkenwürfel.


----------



## Minimax (4. November 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Industriell gefertigte Cocktailkirschen vor allem aus der Sorte Große Prinzessin hergestellt.[7] Die Kirsche wird reif, aber nicht überreif geerntet. Die Kirschen werden entsteint und anschließend in Salzlake eingelegt. Der Sirup enthält 0,7–1,5 % Schwefeldioxid und 0,4–1 % Kalziumkarbonat. Sein pH-Wert liegt zwischen 2,5 und 3,5. Der Prozess findet bei kühlen Temperaturen statt und dauert vier bis sechs Wochen. Zwischenzeitlich werden die Kirschen gebleicht, damit sie ihre Farbe vollständig verlieren, danach werden sie weiter eingelegt. Durch das Einlegen verlieren sie sowohl ihren Kirschgeschmack als auch ihre Farbe. Der Prozess ähnelt der Behandlung anderer Kirschen vor der Weiterverarbeitung. Danach werden die Kirschen gründlich etwa ein bis zwei Tage gewaschen, um den Schwefeldioxidanteil zu reduzieren, anschließend in Farbstoff gekocht und in diesem einige Tage liegen gelassen, damit er die ganze Frucht durchzieht. Dem Farbstoff zugesetzt ist etwas Zitronensäure, die verhindert, dass die Kirschen die Farbe wieder abgeben. Schließlich werden die Kirschen in Maltose-Sirup getränkt.[8] Als Farbstoff findet häufig Erythrosin (E127) oder Allurarot AC (E129) Verwendung. Erythrosin darf in Europa ausschließlich für die Produktion von Cocktailkirschen, in Sirup eingelegten Kirschen und kandierten Kirschen verwendet werden.[9]


Oh, welche Überraschung

Ich dachte bisher immer, Dosenobst und Belegkirschen sind natürlich, vitaminreich und gesund, wie frisch vom Baum!

Spass beiseite, ich hab mir grad ein paar von den Lege-Videos auf Youtube angeguckt. Das ist im Einzelnen interessant, wie die Sachen gezaubert werden, aber auch ein bisschen wohlfeil:
Er zeigt ja nur auf, das Junkfood aus, naja, Junk gemacht wird. 
Oh, 39ct Fleischsalat besteht aus Eiweisspampe, Chemie und Mayonnaise? Wer hätte das gedacht?
Surimi sind garkeine leckeren Shrimps oder Krebsschwänze, sondern Fischabfallpudding? Herrje!
Das ist ein bisschen Eulen nach Athen tragen- und ich fürchte, das den Leuten, die diese... Substanzen.. die er erklärt, vorher für gutes, gesundes Essen gehalten haben, eh nicht zu helfen ist.

Und die Cocktailkirsche auf dem Toast Hawaii Ist halt nur die Kirsche auf einem Haufen ziemlich üblen Zeugs. 
Aber von Zeit zu Zeit ist das sehr sehr lecker.


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. November 2021)

Klar der Analog Käse und Formfleisch Schinken machen es nicht besser.... aber die Chemikalien Kirsche fand ich doch übel. Eine frische Kirsche aus dem Garten wäre besser. Aber im Grunde eh egal... Für alle die das Jenke Experiment zu "Was Essen wir wirklich...?" diese Woche gesehen hat.


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. November 2021)

Selbst das auf meiner Scholle biologisch angebautes Grünzeug ist mit Pestiziden belastet, wenn der normale Bauer in 15 Km Entfernung seine Felder bestellt...


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. November 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Selbst das auf meiner Scholle biologisch angebautes Grünzeug ist mit Pestiziden belastet, wenn der normale Bauer in 15 Km Entfernung seine Felder bestellt...


wenn der Wind richtig steht.


----------



## Minimax (4. November 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Selbst das auf meiner Scholle biologisch angebautes Grünzeug ist mit Pestiziden belastet, wenn der normale Bauer in 15 Km Entfernung seine Felder bestellt...


Ja, hast recht- ich denke das sind so die Sachen, über die wie mehr wissen sollten.. Die offensichtlichen Abscheulichkeiten sind ja eigentlich auch klar erkennbar.
Obwohl: wir als Gesellschaft sind ja medial besessen von guten, frischen natürlichen Lebensmitteln, regional, nachhaltig , Bio etc..
Aber die Verkaufszahlen der Discounter zeigen ne ganz andere Realität auf.

Bei all diesen Sorgen gerät vielleicht aus dem Blick, das es Menschen gibt, deren Hsuptsorge es nicht ist, was sie essen, sondern das sie überhaupt was zu essen kriegen.Aber das sind traurige Gedanken die an dieser Stelle auch nicht weiterführen und wohlfeil klingen

hat jemand nen leckeren Mitternachtssnaxk auf der Pfanne? Oder mal ne leckere Süßspeise?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> hat jemand nen leckeren Mitternachtssnaxk auf der Pfanne?


----------



## Mikesch (5. November 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Klar der Analog Käse und ...


Sorgte vor einigen Jahren für großes Geschrei als er auf Tiefkühlpizza verwendet wurde.
Heute wird Er als vegan teuer verkauft.


----------



## Skott (5. November 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Gibt`s morgen mit selbstgemachten Kartoffelbrei und gebratenen Schinkenwürfel.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 389112


Das sieht sehr lecker aus, welche Fischfilets hast du denn da gebraten, Hering, Rotauge oder Barsch??


----------



## yukonjack (5. November 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Das sieht sehr lecker aus, welche Fischfilets hast du denn da gebraten, Hering, Rotauge oder Barsch??


Das sind Makrelen, waren zu klein zum räuchern.


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. November 2021)

Makaroni mit Hackfleisch-Soße und ein bisschen Käse.


----------



## Spaßfischer (5. November 2021)

Kaffee aus dem Perkolator


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (5. November 2021)

Spaßfischer schrieb:


> Kaffee aus dem Perkolator



Das machen wir im Büro auch immer so, nur leider säuft uns die Feuerwehr im Anschluss dann stets den ganzen Kaffee weg.


----------



## Spaßfischer (5. November 2021)

Beste


----------



## Gert-Show (5. November 2021)

Eintopf mit Rindfleisch, grünen Bohnen und Kartoffeln.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. November 2021)

Lecker Rösti mit Bergkäse


----------



## ralle (6. November 2021)

Heute Abend gab es Hanging Tender -- sehr lecker und zart.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (7. November 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Heute Abend gab es Hanging Tender -- sehr lecker und zart.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 389290
> Anhang anzeigen 389291
> ...




Hanging Tender, Onglet oder auch Nierenzapfen.......ein sehr leckeres Stück Fleisch   
Kennt nicht jeder, ist aber eine Empfehlung.
Sollte ich auch mal wieder ....


----------



## Jan_Cux (7. November 2021)

Ich habe auch vorgekocht heute, das Fleisch ruht nun in Sahne damit es zart wird.... Bilder kommen morgen.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (7. November 2021)

Spaßfischer schrieb:


> Kaffee aus dem Perkolator


Ich haben auch immer einen in meiner Küchenbox dabei. Kommt dann allerdings auf dem Gaskocher zum Einsatz.


----------



## Steff-Peff (7. November 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Ich haben auch immer einen in meiner Küchenbox dabei. Kommt dann allerdings auf dem Gaskocher zum Einsatz.


Bei Tagestrips ein absolutes Muss. Schön in der Pause nen frischen Kaffee zaubern und geniessen 
Der kleine Percolator auf dem Bild reicht, um den Thermobecher wieder vollzumachen.
Hab aber auch nen grösseren mit 1,2 L. Der reicht dann für 5-6 Tassen.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (7. November 2021)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Bei Tagestrips ein absolutes Muss. Schön in der Pause nen frischen Kaffee zaubern und geniessen
> Der kleine Percolator auf dem Bild reicht, um den Thermobecher wieder vollzumachen.
> Hab aber auch nen grösseren mit 1,2 L. Der reicht dann für 5-6 Tassen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 389325


Den in kleiner Größe habe ich in der Küche für Espresso


----------



## tomxxxtom (7. November 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Heute Abend gab es Hanging Tender -- sehr lecker und zart.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 389293


Das beste Bild um ein Geschmackssinn zu erregen. uhhh
Mist, ich gehe kochen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. November 2021)

Einfach nur lecker.................  
Grünkohl ,Kassler.Schweinebacke ,Kohlwurst und leicht
gesüßte Röstkartoffeln.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. November 2021)

Nach ein paar Tagen leichte Kost musste heute mal wieder was Ordentliches her.
Lammkotteletts auf mediteranem Ofengemüse


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. November 2021)

dazu einen guten Rotwein


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. November 2021)

Sehr gut Boardbiolek!
Man sieht dass Sonntag ist.


----------



## JottU (7. November 2021)

Ja, so ein Ofengemüse ist schon vielseitig einsetzbar. Bei mir meist unter Zander, Hecht, Karpfen oder Wels.
Und auch Hänchenschenkel sind prima.


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. November 2021)

Rosenkohl geputzt und fertig-
mit Tellerbild-
an Hähnchenschenkel.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. November 2021)

Abba mit Maggisoße?


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Abba mit Maggisoße?


Rahmsoße
Weißwein-
Butter-
Sahne-
Milch-
Mehl-Salz und Pfeffer.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. November 2021)

Dann guten Hunger, Nobbi.


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann guten Hunger, Nobbi.


Alle ;-)
Morgen aber noch was da.
Nachher noch Nachtisch voll die Chemie in mich rein.
Voll Bock drauf


----------



## Gert-Show (7. November 2021)

Ich liebe Rosenkohl, aber er muss Frost bekommen haben.


----------



## ollidi (7. November 2021)

Heute mal die schnelle Küche bevorzugt.
Rosmarinkartoffelecken und Rumpsteak.


----------



## Jason (7. November 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Heute mal die schnelle Küche bevorzugt.
> Rosmarinkartoffelecken und Rumpsteak.
> Anhang anzeigen 389369


Das Störtebeker ist ein lecker Bierchen. Gibt es in vielen Sorten.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## ollidi (7. November 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Gibt es in vielen Sorten


Yo.   Aktuell habe ich das Pils, das Atlantik Ale und das Glüh-Bierpunsch im Keller stehen.


----------



## rustaweli (7. November 2021)

Bei uns gab es Anglerkost. 
Zum Einen dies hier vom Karpfenmilchner, in Panade frittiert, sowie fritterte Flossen. 








Dazu noch Brataal, Pommes, schwäbischen Kartoffelsalat plus lecker Pils. 








Knobidip darf nicht fehlen. 
Kann man machen.


----------



## Gert-Show (7. November 2021)

Der schwäbische Kartoffelsalat ist eh der beste…


----------



## Jan_Cux (7. November 2021)

Ich hatte mal wieder Lust auf eine Kräftige Suppe. Die gibt es nun die nächsten Tage 

Gestern Schweinegeschnetzeltesl nach Gyros Art gebraten, über Nacht in Sahne eingelegt.
Zwiebelsuppe gekocht, Paprika klein gewürfelt, Mais, Knoblauch dazu. Eine Flasche Hot Chili Soße und eine Flasche "Zigeuner" Soße welche nun Schachschlik Soße heißt... Alles einmal aufkochen und abkühlen lassen. Dazu gab es Bier und Fladenbrot.


----------



## ralle (7. November 2021)

Gestern Rind heute Fisch - Pollack vom September


----------



## Jason (7. November 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Gestern Rind heute Fisch - Pollack vom September
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 389381
> Anhang anzeigen 389382
> ...


Wow, eine sehr hübsch gedeckte Tafel. Und die Teller sind der Burner.

Gruß Jason


----------



## ralle (7. November 2021)

Das Ambiente sollte schon einigermaßen stimmen. Das Auge ißt doch mit !


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. November 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Der schwäbische Kartoffelsalat ist eh der beste…



Wenn das der mit Essig und Öl angerührte ist, dann muss ich Dir beipflichten. Diese pappigen Kartoffelsalate mit reichlich Majo sind auch nicht so mein Ding.
Nur die Schwaben scheinen beim Speck zu geizen, ich sehe nämlich keinen. Ich kenne diesen sauren Kartoffelsalat jedenfalls noch mit Speckbrocken, Schalotten und etwas Grünzeug. War es Schnittlauch?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. November 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Das Ambiente sollte schon einigermaßen stimmen. Das Auge ißt doch mit !



Und Fischbesteck hat er auch angedeckt, sehr zünftig diese Tafel.


----------



## Thomas. (7. November 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> eine Flasche "Zigeuner" Soße welche nun Schachschlik Soße heißt...


Klugscheiß
nee die Schaschlik Soße(Knorr) gab es schon immer die Zigeuner heißt jetzt Paprikasauce Ungarische Art


----------



## Jan_Cux (7. November 2021)

Die hab ich auch gesehen, ok wieder was gelernt. Schmeckt aber trotzdem  Im Sommer zu Grillen konnte man noch die Zigeuner Soßekaufen...


----------



## Jason (7. November 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Klugscheiß
> nee die Schaschlik Soße(Knorr) gab es schon immer die Zigeuner heißt jetzt Paprikasauce Ungarische Art


Und den Negerkuss gibt es auch nicht mehr. Ich habe mal in einem Restaurant ein Zigeunerschnitzel bestellt, da sagt die Kellnerin zu mir: "Tut mir Leid, wegen einem Schnitzel schneiden wir keinen Zigeuner an". Das ist kein Scherz und sie hat dabei gelacht. Das ist schon lange her und wir lagen alle um. Später hab ich erfahren, das das ein Witz von Waalkes war.
Den hat sie sich gut eingeprägt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Gert-Show (7. November 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wenn das der mit Essig und Öl angerührte ist, dann muss ich Dir beipflichten. Diese pappigen Kartoffelsalate mit reichlich Majo sind auch nicht so mein Ding.
> Nur die Schwaben scheinen beim Speck zu geizen, ich sehe nämlich keinen. Ich kenne diesen sauren Kartoffelsalat jedenfalls noch mit Speckbrocken, Schalotten und etwas Grünzeug. War es Schnittlauch?


Nix Speck...
Festkochende Pellkartoffeln gerieben, kleingewürfelte Zwiebeln, Schnittlauch, Brühe, Öl und guter (Altmeister oder Kressi) Essig, dazu Salz und Pfeffer. Und warm muss er sein...
Speck machen die Berliner dran...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. November 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Nix Speck...
> Festkochende Pellkartoffeln gerieben, kleingewürfelte Zwiebeln, Schnittlauch, Brühe, Öl und guter (Altmeister oder Kressi) Essig, dazu Salz und Pfeffer. Und warm muss er sein...
> Speck machen die Berliner dran...



Also ist eventuell doch etwas dran, an dem nachgesagten Geiz der Schwaben?


----------



## ralle (7. November 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Und Fischbesteck hat er auch angedeckt, sehr zünftig diese Tafel.


Wir sind nicht immer so Stilecht - aber wenns drauf ankommt  können wir !!


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. November 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Und den Negerkuss gibt es auch nicht mehr. Ich habe mal in einem Restaurant ein Zigeunerschnitzel bestellt, da sagt die Kellnerin zu mir: "Tut mir Leid, wegen einem Schnitzel schneiden wir keinen Zigeuner an". Das ist kein Scherz und sie hat dabei gelacht. Das ist schon lange her und wir lagen alle um. Später hab ich erfahren, das das ein Witz von Waalkes war.
> Den hat sie sich gut eingeprägt.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Da hättest Du so kontern können..............
Na gut,dann nehme ich ein,.....ohne festen Wohnsitz-Schnitzel.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. November 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Wir sind nicht immer so Stilecht - aber wenns drauf ankommt  können wir !!



Ich war neulich bei einem ehemaligen Arbeitskollegen und seiner Frau eingeladen, er hat einen wirklich hervorragenden Lachs auf den Esstisch gezaubert.
Er selbst ist begeisterter Fliegenfischer und meiner Meinung nach auch ein echter Genussmensch, mit deutlicher kultureller Bildung. Nur hatte er normales Besteck zu diesem tollen Essen angedeckt, was der vorzüglichen Speise zwar keinen Abbruch tat aber den Gesamteindruck etwas trübte.

Jetzt frage ich mich, ob er schon Fischbesteck hat aber keinen großen Wert darauf legt oder aber ob das nicht ein tolles Geschenk für ihn sein könnte? Soweit ich weiß lädt er gerne und häufig Gäste zum Essen ein. Vielleicht frage ich seine Frau einmal danach? Dann wäre es zwar keine richtige Überraschung mehr aber er würde sich sicherlich trotzdem darüber freuen. Hmm?


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. November 2021)

Spaghetti im Restaurant richtig essen, mit Gabel oder Löffel am Tellerrand drehen Löffel werden immer zum Mund geführt und nicht umgekehrt! Eine Unsitte ist es, die Suppe durch Pusten abzukühlen, Zu den schlimmsten Geräuschen gehört das Schlürfen.

Aber ein schönes Geschenk für ihn.
Nicht lang schnacken, Kopf in Nacken;-)


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (8. November 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Eine Unsitte ist es, die Suppe durch Pusten abzukühlen...



Um dieser tatsächlich weit verbreiteten Unsitte entgegenzuwirken, führe ich in feineren Fresstempeln stets einen demontierbaren & klein verstaubaren Trinkhalm aus gebürstetem Edelstahl mit. Ist die Suppe zu heiß, wird diese durch vornehmes Einblasen kühler Luft vom Tellerboden her auf mundgerechte Temperatur gebracht.


----------



## Minimax (8. November 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich war neulich bei einem ehemaligen Arbeitskollegen und seiner Frau eingeladen, er hat einen wirklich hervorragenden Lachs auf den Esstisch gezaubert.
> Er selbst ist begeisterter Fliegenfischer und meiner Meinung nach auch ein echter Genussmensch, mit deutlicher kultureller Bildung. Nur hatte er normales Besteck zu diesem tollen Essen angedeckt, was der vorzüglichen Speise zwar keinen Abbruch tat aber den Gesamteindruck etwas trübte.
> 
> Jetzt frage ich mich, ob er schon Fischbesteck hat aber keinen großen Wert darauf legt oder aber ob das nicht ein tolles Geschenk für ihn sein könnte? Soweit ich weiß lädt er gerne und häufig Gäste zum Essen ein. Vielleicht frage ich seine Frau einmal danach? Dann wäre es zwar keine richtige Überraschung mehr aber er würde sich sicherlich trotzdem darüber freuen. Hmm?


Ist ne richtig gute Idee, sofern er noch keines besitzt. Frag auf jeden Fall die Dame des Hauses vorher diskret danach, die wird bescheid wissen und bestimmt gerne mitkonspirieren.
Ich finde, Fischbesteck erhöht die Freude an köstlich zubereiteten Fisch enorm- und ist auch praktisch.


----------



## ralle (8. November 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich war neulich bei einem ehemaligen Arbeitskollegen und seiner Frau eingeladen, er hat einen wirklich hervorragenden Lachs auf den Esstisch gezaubert.
> Er selbst ist begeisterter Fliegenfischer und meiner Meinung nach auch ein echter Genussmensch, mit deutlicher kultureller Bildung. Nur hatte er normales Besteck zu diesem tollen Essen angedeckt, was der vorzüglichen Speise zwar keinen Abbruch tat aber den Gesamteindruck etwas trübte.
> 
> Jetzt frage ich mich, ob er schon Fischbesteck hat aber keinen großen Wert darauf legt oder aber ob das nicht ein tolles Geschenk für ihn sein könnte? Soweit ich weiß lädt er gerne und häufig Gäste zum Essen ein. Vielleicht frage ich seine Frau einmal danach? Dann wäre es zwar keine richtige Überraschung mehr aber er würde sich sicherlich trotzdem darüber freuen. Hmm?


Die Idee ist sehr gut !!


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. November 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich kenne diesen sauren Kartoffelsalat jedenfalls noch mit Speckbrocken, Schalotten und etwas Grünzeug. War es Schnittlauch?


Das ist Pfälzer oder bayrischer


----------



## Blueser (8. November 2021)

Meine Frau macht den mit grüner Gurke, Zwiebeln, Creme Fraiche, etwas Öl, ein Spritzer Zitronensaft und Gewürzen. Ist jedesmal auf Partys der Renner.


----------



## Thomas. (8. November 2021)

das die echte und einzig wahre Currywurst aus dem Ruhrgebiet kommt weiß eigentlich jeder, jetzt glaube auch noch nach den Berlinern (okay die schmeckt) die Hanseaten hätten das Original, werde mich mal als Staatlich geprüfter Currywurst Spezialist dieser mal annehmen und Testen.






aus dem Herzen von St. Pauli, macht mir ein wenig angst, wer weiß
was das für eine Wurst ist


----------



## feko (8. November 2021)

Ich habe letztens mir die Mühe gemacht und eine klassische Currywurst selber gemacht. 
War gut. 
Vg


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. November 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> das die echte und einzig wahre Currywurst aus dem Ruhrgebiet kommt weiß eigentlich jeder, jetzt glaube auch noch nach den Berlinern (okay die schmeckt) die Hanseaten hätten das Original, werde mich mal als Staatlich geprüfter Currywurst Spezialist dieser mal annehmen und Testen.
> Anhang anzeigen 389408
> 
> 
> ...


Da ist bestimmt noch was von  Fritz Honka drin


----------



## Thomas. (8. November 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Da ist bestimmt noch was von  Fritz Honka drin


würde mich nicht wundern, ich habe probiert, wenn man Hunger bis unter die Arme hat nix anderes zur Hand kann man es mal mit dieser versuchen.
HH ist zwar für mich die schönste Stadt in der BRD und auf St. Pauli sollte jeder ein mal im leben gewesen sein, aber Fußball und Currywust können die nicht.
also wenn St. Pauli nix Currywust,  sondern irgendwas was nach Fisch riecht dat können die


----------



## Jan_Cux (8. November 2021)

Bei der Currywurst scheiden sich ja auch die Geister... Hier aus der Friteuse ne Bockwurst die über den Teller ragt, woanders Bratwurst vom Rost oder Blech als Currywurst. In Berlin so 10 cm Stücke mit und ohne Pelle.... 
Mir persöhnlich hat die ohne Pelle in Berlin bisher am besten geschmeckt. Bekommt man hier aber leider nicht... In Haushalts üblichen Mengen noch nicht mal auf Bestellung bei Citti oder Metro...


----------



## Esox 1960 (8. November 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Da ist bestimmt noch was von  Fritz Honka drin


Was hat der damals,.............da noch mal zersägt  ?


----------



## Hering 58 (8. November 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Was hat der damals,.............da noch mal zersägt  ?


War es das?


----------



## Esox 1960 (8. November 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> würde mich nicht wundern, ich habe probiert, wenn man Hunger bis unter die Arme hat nix anderes zur Hand kann man es mal mit dieser versuchen.
> HH ist zwar für mich die schönste Stadt in der BRD und auf St. Pauli sollte jeder ein mal im leben gewesen sein, aber Fußball und Currywust können die nicht.
> also wenn St. Pauli nix Currywust,  sondern irgendwas was nach Fisch riecht dat können die
> Anhang anzeigen 389409


Pauli ist Tabellenführer in der 2.Bundesliga und nach einer Flasche Korn und
10 Pullen Astra,schmeckt die Currywurst wahrscheinlich auch.....................


----------



## Jan_Cux (8. November 2021)

Nach 10 Astra (0,5 l) und ner Pulle Köm schmeckt mit Löwensenf Extra Scharf sogar die Styrodur Dämmung der Haus Fassade...


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. November 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Nach 10 Astra (0,5 l) und ner Pulle Köm schmeckt mit Löwensenf Extra Scharf sogar die Styrodur Dämmung der Haus Fassade...


Wir sind hier keine Vegetarier-


----------



## Esox 1960 (8. November 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Nach 10 Astra (0,5 l) und ner Pulle Köm schmeckt mit Löwensenf Extra Scharf sogar die Styrodur Dämmung der Haus Fassade...


Die sieht man dann ,sogar drei mal.
Ein mal doppelt.
Und ein mal, als Würfelhusten auf dem Boden.


----------



## Jan_Cux (8. November 2021)

Naja, ... Hier in Norddeutschland hat man das vor dem Lokalderby oder 20:00 Uhr intus...  Getrunken wird erst später.


----------



## Blueser (9. November 2021)

Inspiriert von den Beiträgen hier, versuche ich mich auch mal an Ofengemüse mit Hänchenunterschenkeln. Die Schenkel habe ich über Nacht in einer Marinade aus Honig, Senf, Sojasoße, Knoblauch, Paprikapulver und Öl eingelegt. Das Gemüse wurde mit einer selbstgemachten Gemüsewürzpaste, zusammen mit Knobi und Olivenöl behandelt. Kommt nachher für eine Stunde in den Ofen, bin gespannt. Hatte ich bisher noch nicht gemacht.


----------



## Skott (9. November 2021)

Sieht aber sehr vielversprechend aus....


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Inspiriert von den Beiträgen hier, versuche ich mich auch mal an Ofengemüse mit Hänchenunterschenkeln. Die Schenkel habe ich über Nacht in einer Marinade aus Honig, Senf, Sojasoße, Knoblauch, Paprikapulver und Öl eingelegt. Das Gemüse wurde mit einer selbstgemachten Gemüsewürzpaste, zusammen mit Knobi und Olivenöl behandelt. Kommt nachher für eine Stunde in den Ofen, bin gespannt. Hatte ich bisher noch nicht gemacht.


Du wirst begeistert sein, nur den Rosmarin hätte ich erst 5 Min. vor Ende der Garzeit reingegeben, könnte bitter werden


----------



## Blueser (9. November 2021)

Werde ich eh nach spätestens 10 Minuten entfernen. Wird mir sonst zu dominant.


----------



## Blueser (9. November 2021)

So, fertig und auch schon fast verputzt. War sehr lecker und wird wieder gemacht   .
Und nein, da ist nix verbrannt. Das muss so, sind Röstaromen


----------



## Hering 58 (9. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> So, fertig und auch schon fast verputzt. War sehr lecker und wird wieder gemacht   .
> Und nein, da ist nix verbrannt. Das muss so, sind Röstaromen
> Anhang anzeigen 389491


Sieht das Lecker aus.


----------



## Blueser (9. November 2021)

Aubergine und Zucchini werde ich das nächste Mal aber weglassen. Die können irgendwie nix, dann lieber mehr Paprika ...


----------



## Fruehling (9. November 2021)

Dicke Birnen- und/oder Zitronenscheiben von Anfang an drauf - macht nicht nur Jamie so, sondern ist wirklich der Hit...


----------



## Jan_Cux (9. November 2021)

Im Grunde stimme ich dir da zu... Aber, wenn man die mehrfach der Länge nach und Quer mit dem Messer einritzt, und da denn grobes Meersalz reindrückt sind sie ein Prima Geschmacksträger für das Salz.

Zuchini taugt auch als Futter für große Welse im Aquarium, beschwert mit nem Stück Blei von den Pflanzen haben meine die immer blitzschnell verputzt...


----------



## Esox 1960 (10. November 2021)

Ratzfatz war die Wampe voll.........................


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. November 2021)

endlich mal wieder Bohnensuppe mit Speck und Mettwurst


----------



## Blueser (10. November 2021)

Danke für die Inspiration! Selbstgemacht hatte ich die das letzte mal vor über 30 Jahren bei meiner mittlerweile verstorbenen Mutter gegessen. Wird Zeit für ein Revival.


----------



## feko (10. November 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> endlich mal wieder Bohnensuppe mit Speck und Mettwurst
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 389533


Als ob ohne Wurst nicht genug Fleisch drin wäre


----------



## feko (10. November 2021)




----------



## Gert-Show (10. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> So, fertig und auch schon fast verputzt. War sehr lecker und wird wieder gemacht   .
> Und nein, da ist nix verbrannt. Das muss so, sind Röstaromen
> Anhang anzeigen 389491


Perfekt! Wünsche guten Appetit gehabt zu haben! (Sagte meine Oma aus Roßleben immer)


----------



## ralle (10. November 2021)

So eine schöne mitgekochte Speckschwarte  - das ist was genaues !!


----------



## Minimax (10. November 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Als ob ohne Wurst nicht genug Fleisch drin wäre


Aber, aber, Speck ist doch ein Gewürz und kein Fleisch


----------



## honig-im-kopf (11. November 2021)

wir haben gestern abend mit freunden lecker störfilets und ganze saiblinge gegrillt -
dazu gab es lecker salat und baget mit selbstgemachter kräuterbutten.
als getränk - ouzo und zum nachtisch (gegrillte maiskolben) irischen whisky ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber, aber, Speck ist doch ein Gewürz und kein Fleisch


richtig und Wurst ist mal Fleisch gewesen.
Somit ist der Eintopf schon fast vegan


----------



## Esox 1960 (11. November 2021)

Hähnchen mit geschmortem Paprika/Zwiebeln,
dazu einfach, ein aufgebackenes Brötchen.......................


----------



## AllesAusHolz (11. November 2021)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> wir haben gestern abend mit freunden lecker störfilets und ganze saiblinge gegrillt -
> dazu gab es lecker salat und baget mit selbstgemachter kräuterbutten.
> als getränk - ouzo und zum nachtisch (gegrillte maiskolben) irischen whisky ...


sehr lecker, reicht aus, ist leicht bekömmlich ....... voll mein Geschmack (solange der Ouzo aus dem Tiefkühler kommt  )


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. November 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> So eine schöne mitgekochte Speckschwarte  - das ist was genaues !!


es fehlt leider ein Schinkenknochen, da wüsste ich auch nicht wo ich den bekomme


----------



## honig-im-kopf (11. November 2021)

AllesAusHolz schrieb:


> sehr lecker, reicht aus, ist leicht bekömmlich ....... voll mein Geschmack (solange der Ouzo aus dem Tiefkühler kommt )



"geflockter" ouzo aus dem tiefkühler ... bäh - 
n schönen eiswürfel, oder 2 in einen "whiskyhumpen" und halbvoll mit ouzo -
essen nicht vergessen, dann wird man nich so schnell "doof" im kopf.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (11. November 2021)

Gestern noch in Vorbereitung : Wildschwein - Gulasch













Heute dann aber noch eine Kürbis - Suppe vorab


----------



## Esox 1960 (12. November 2021)

Senfsoße mit gekochten Eiern,Kartoffeln
und Honig-Gurken,...........lecker.


----------



## Blueser (12. November 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> endlich mal wieder Bohnensuppe mit Speck und Mettwurst
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 389533


So, nachgekocht. Kommt zwar nicht an die Suppe meiner Mutter heran, aber wesentlich leckerer als die Konserven. Auf die Wurst habe ich verzichtet. 
 Jetzt im Nachhinein fällt mir ein, dass meine Mutter einen Teil des Specks immer ausgebraten hat und aus dem Fett eine Mehlschwitze bereitete. Werde ich das nächste Mal so machen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Jetzt im Nachhinein fällt mir ein, dass meine Mutter einen Teil des Specks immer ausgebraten hat und aus dem Fett eine Mehlschwitze bereitete. Werde ich das nächste Mal so machen.


das hat Deine Mutter richtig gemacht,
aber ich schwöre, sie war nicht bei mir zur Lehre


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. November 2021)

Einfach aber gut, getoastetes Weißbrot mit Mettwurst & gebratenem Ei + etwas Sriracha Sauce.


----------



## Skott (13. November 2021)

Sieht gut aus, aber wo ist die Mettwurst??? Ich sehe unter dem Ei nur Cervelatwurst oder bestenfalls feine Salami...


----------



## Blueser (13. November 2021)

Die Bezeichnung von Wurstsorten ist in Deutschland regional sehr different ...


----------



## ralle (13. November 2021)

Heute abend gibt es Schmorbraten vom Rinderhals - dazu Stampf von der Süßkartoffel - Pilze vom morgendlichen Spaziergang und gemischten Salat aus dem Garten.
Das dauert aber noch und der Hunger ist schon da


----------



## zandertex (13. November 2021)

Gleich gibst Bratwurstminihackis mit Gemüse,Nudeln und Tomaten.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Die Bezeichnung von Wurstsorten ist in Deutschland regional sehr different ...


Hallo,

mit Sicherheit.
Aber nicht nur die Bezeichnungen, sondern auch die Sorten .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. November 2021)

Im Tk lag noch Reste-Essen -
Rotkohl.

Aber was dazu-
In Bilder für euch


----------



## ralle (13. November 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Im Tk lag noch Reste-Essen -
> Rotkohl.
> 
> Aber was dazu-
> ...



So ein Beinchen ist doch was feines !!


----------



## Blueser (13. November 2021)

Wellfleisch-Time


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. November 2021)

Die Wurst und ich haben uns zuvor nicht gegenseitig bekannt gemacht, von daher heißt sie eventuell auch Cervelatwurst.
Letztlich ist mir das aber Wurst.


----------



## Jan_Cux (13. November 2021)

Bei uns gibt es am Heiligabend immer Raclette... da bleibt ne menge Käse und geschnitten Fleisch und Antipasti über, das verzehren wir denn nach den Feiertagen genauso. Toastscheibe rauf mit den Resten, Käse drüber ab in Backofen....


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. November 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es am Heiligabend immer Raclette... da bleibt ne menge Käse und geschnitten Fleisch und Antipasti über, das verzehren wir denn nach den Feiertagen genauso. Toastscheibe rauf mit den Resten, Käse drüber ab in Backofen....


Bei uns ist wieder abgemacht-
Kartoffelsalat selbstgemacht mit Wiener-
jetzt schon das 3. Jahr-
so wie ganz ganz früher.

Lecker


----------



## Jan_Cux (13. November 2021)

Ja ist auch Ok.. aber nichts für mich.. Aus dem Elternhaus so gewohnt, Heiligabend und einen von den beiden Feiertagen gibt es was futtern, was es sonst nicht gibt.  Vor ca. 30 Jahren bei den mittlerweile Ex-Schwiegereltern....Kartoffelsalat und Würstchen.. ne ist st nich mein Ding für die Feiertage


----------



## Blueser (13. November 2021)

Heiligabend ist bei uns kein Feiertag , deshalb auch traditionell Kartoffelsalat und Wiener. Am 25. und 26. dann natürlich nur das Beste, wie es sich gehört...


----------



## Lajos1 (14. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Heiligabend ist bei uns kein Feiertag , deshalb auch traditionell Kartoffelsalat und Wiener. Am 25. und 26. dann natürlich nur das Beste, wie es sich gehört...


Hallo,

war und ist bei uns auch so. Da gibts nur was Einfaches, das eben auf die Schnelle geht. Man muss ja noch Baum putzen und andere Dinge tun. Den grossen Braten gibts dann an den Feiertagen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. November 2021)

Aus Gründen von Ethik, Moral & Klimaschutz gibt es dieses Jahr nur Vegetarisches zum Feste. 








Alles was einmal vegetarisch unterwegs war, landet auf dem Teller.


----------



## Tikey0815 (14. November 2021)

Ihr redet hier von Weihnachen als stände es schon vor der Tür  
Dabei war doch eben erst Frühling 2019, oder ?


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (14. November 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ihr redet hier von Weihnachen als stände es schon vor der Tür
> Dabei war doch eben erst Frühling 2019, oder ?


Dann kann ich mich ja erst mal wieder hinlegen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. November 2021)

Ein Sonntag ohne Frühstücksei ist für mich kein richtiger Sonntag.

5min 23sec


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. November 2021)

Mir wäre das Weiße vom Ei noch zu rotzig abba guten Appetit Nobbi.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mir wäre das Weiße vom Ei noch zu rotzig abba guten Appetit Nobbi.



Rocky Balboa _- The Italian Stallion - _hat sich die Dinger roh reingepfiffen und das noch vor seiner morgendlichen Joggingrunde mit halb Philadelphia.
Das soll ordentlich Tinte auf dem Füller geben und harte Fäuste machen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. November 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das soll ordentlich Tinte auf dem Füller geben und harte Fäuste machen.



Aha.
Da nobbi1962 kein Boxer ist, muss er dann der Hamburger Stallion sein.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aha.
> Da nobbi1962 kein Boxer ist, muss er dann der Hamburger Stallion sein.



Pferdeschwanz bleibt Pferdeschwanz


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. November 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Rocky Balboa _- The Italian Stallion - _hat sich die Dinger roh reingepfiffen und das noch vor seiner morgendlichen Joggingrunde mit halb Philadelphia.
> Das soll ordentlich Tinte auf dem Füller geben und harte Fäuste machen.


Ich hab


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. November 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich hab
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 389827



Das sollte reichen für ein Sparring.


----------



## Blueser (14. November 2021)

Schnitzel mit Blumenkohl:


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. November 2021)

Blumenkohl ist Lecker


----------



## Esox 1960 (14. November 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Pferdeschwanz bleibt Pferdeschwanz


Wie war das noch............?

Frau sucht Mann mit Pferdeschwanz. Frisur egal.


----------



## Esox 1960 (14. November 2021)

Rumpsteak mit Champions/Zwiebeln,
Pellkartoffeln und Kartoffel-Creme.


----------



## Tikey0815 (14. November 2021)

Heute gab's Backofen Makrelen mit Bratkartoffeln und Salat. Die Makrelen hab ich im letzten Urlaub gefangen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (14. November 2021)

Als Nachtisch gab's Panacotta Creme mit Waldbeeren Sauce 
Foto gibt's nicht, die Kamera war zu langsam, die lahme Ente


----------



## Blueser (14. November 2021)

Hüftsteak mit Süßkartoffelspalten. Dazu selbstgemachte Kräuterbutter.


----------



## Gert-Show (14. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Heiligabend ist bei uns kein Feiertag , deshalb auch traditionell Kartoffelsalat und Wiener. Am 25. und 26. dann natürlich nur das Beste, wie es sich gehört...


Richtig, normalerweise schon.
Abba: da die Feiertage dieses Jahr so blöd liegen und wir schon am zweiten FT bei Schwiemu aufbrechen müssen, gibt es diese Jahr am Heiligen Abend schon das Festmahl.
Englische Gressingham Weihnachtsgans...geliefert von DonCarne. Ick freu mir...steh zwar wieder 5 Stunden in der Küche, aber ich bin es gewohnt, Minderheiten anzugehören.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. November 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Kartoffelsalat selbstgemacht


und natürlich nordisch mit Majo


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. November 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und natürlich nordisch mit Majo


Kommt auch noch -
kleiner Becher Naturjoghurt mit rein


----------



## Blueser (15. November 2021)

Resteverwertung (Paprika, Tomate, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch und Ei)


----------



## Jan_Cux (15. November 2021)

Ungarisches Gulasch mit Kartoffeln, Pilzen und Gemüse.  Morgen gibt es noch Rotkohl dazu...


----------



## tomxxxtom (15. November 2021)

Pierogi, so wie ich es liebe. Schwimmend im Butter und mit viel Saure Sahne.


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. November 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Pierogi, so wie ich es liebe. Schwimmend im Butter und mit viel Saure Sahne.
> Anhang anzeigen 389973


gefüllte Teigtaschen


----------



## feko (15. November 2021)

Sehr gut was hier gepostet wird. 
Nur nicht aufhören. 

Da läuft sogar den zwei Kollegen das Wasser im Munde zusammen


----------



## Minimax (15. November 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ein Sonntag ohne Frühstücksei ist für mich kein richtiger Sonntag.
> 
> 5min 23sec
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 389823


Das Ei ist perfekt so.

hG
Minimax


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das Ei ist perfekt.


Ja.
Danke.
die anderen sind nur Kulturbanausen


----------



## Jan_Cux (15. November 2021)

Ich mochte mein Frühstücks Ei ja immer nur hart gekocht... Lemmy und Nobbi waren anderer Meinung, Hab ich ausprobiert, seit dem nur noch Ei nach Nobbi/Lemmy  Art.. Weich, 5 Minuten...


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. November 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ich mochte mein Frühstücks Ei ja immer nur hart gekocht... Lemmy und Nobbi waren anderer Meinung, Hab ich ausprobiert, seit dem nur noch Ei nach Nobbi/Lemmy  Art.. Weich, 5 Minuten...


und nach Größe +23 sec


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (16. November 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Pierogi, so wie ich es liebe. Schwimmend im Butter und mit viel Saure Sahne.
> Anhang anzeigen 389973



Sieht sehr lecker aus !
Hast Du die Piroggen selbst gemacht ? 
Womit sind sie gefüllt, in welche Richtung geht das ? Asiatisch, Russisch, Polnisch oder altes DDR-Rezept ???
Ich mag diese Dinger, und ja, mit viel Butter und viel saurer Sahne


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. November 2021)

hier auch Resteverwertung, 
Ein Salat aus Ofengemüse mit gebratenen Frutti di mare


----------



## Esox 1960 (16. November 2021)

Hausmannskost...........................    
Knast-Pralinen mit Erbsen und Wurzeln,Kartoffeln.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. November 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Hausmannskost...........................
> Knast-Pralinen mit Erbsen und Wurzeln,Kartoffeln.


ein Klassiker, immer wieder gut und lecker


----------



## tomxxxtom (16. November 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Sieht sehr lecker aus !
> Hast Du die Piroggen selbst gemacht ?
> Womit sind sie gefüllt, in welche Richtung geht das ? Asiatisch, Russisch, Polnisch oder altes DDR-Rezept ???
> Ich mag diese Dinger, und ja, mit viel Butter und viel saurer Sahne


Die habe ich gekauft, aber...
Die Füllung habe ich gerade gemacht und morgen gibt's selbstgemachte Pierogi.

Twaróg ist bei Lidl zu kaufen.

250G Twarog
Ca. 400G Gekochte und gestampfte Kartoffel.
Ca. 50G (ich nehme 100g)Butter und eine Zwiebel.
Salz und Pfeffer.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (16. November 2021)

Heute zum Mittag ein Kalbsschnitzel


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. November 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Heute zum Mittag ein Kalbsschnitzel
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 390041


Rosenkohl noch ein hauch  Muskatnuss


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (17. November 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Rosenkohl noch ein hauch  Muskatnuss



.......auf jeden Fall   , ging heute in der Eile irgendwie unter................


----------



## tomxxxtom (17. November 2021)

Und der Spaß beginnt...
Teig. Für ca. 30 stuck und die Hälfte der Füllung.
280G Weizen Mehl
160ml Wasser
2 Teelöffel Rapsöl
1 Teelöffel Salz


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. November 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Und der Spaß beginnt...
> Teig. Für ca. 30 stuck und die Hälfte der Füllung.
> 280G Weizen Mehl
> 160ml Wasser
> ...




super!
Nimmst Du ganz normales 405er Mehl ?


----------



## tomxxxtom (17. November 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> super!
> Nimmst Du ganz normales 405er Mehl ?


Ja.


----------



## Naish82 (17. November 2021)

Hätte ich auch mal wieder schwer Bock drauf. Hab ich öfter in Gdansk im Restaurant bestellt - mega gut!


----------



## Esox 1960 (18. November 2021)

Seelachs-Filet in Cornflakes- Panade mit Kartoffelsalat.......................
Ich habe mir doch beide,...gleich rein gezogen.


----------



## tomxxxtom (18. November 2021)

Beide Teller?


----------



## Esox 1960 (18. November 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Beide Teller?


Du Mors..................


----------



## ralle (19. November 2021)

Mittagessen ist fertig - Hackbraten.


----------



## Esox 1960 (19. November 2021)

Gleich erst mal ein Stündchen ,...hinhauen.  
Das aus dem gebratenem Bauchfleisch,auch wieder" Bauchfleisch" wird.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. November 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Gleich erst mal ein Stündchen ,...hinhauen.
> Das aus dem gebratenem Bauchfleisch,auch wieder" Bauchfleisch" wird.


Erst ne Stunde schlafen und danach ins Bett gehen wirkt besser …


----------



## vonda1909 (19. November 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Vor allem ists, wenn der Metzger was taugt, perfekt gewürzt.


Nur wenn du den selben  Geschmack  wie der Metzger hast


----------



## vonda1909 (19. November 2021)

Heute  mal etwas  leichtes  und kühles gezaubert.


----------



## feko (19. November 2021)

Uh wer trinkt denn sowas?


----------



## Blueser (19. November 2021)

Hat die letzten zehn Jahre mächtig nachgelassen. Steht jetzt auf einer Stufe mit Öttinger... 
Apropos lecker kochen: mir fällt gerade Steak Strindberg ein. Hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gegessen. Wird Zeit!


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. November 2021)

Das 5.0 ist auch von Öttinger und gekühlt kann man das durchaus Trinken.


----------



## Blueser (19. November 2021)

Von Öttinger schmeckt mir eigentlich nur das Weizen Mix. Allerdings nur im Sommer und eiskalt...


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Hat die letzten zehn Jahre mächtig nachgelassen. Steht jetzt auf einer Stufe mit Öttinger...
> Apropos lecker kochen: mir fällt gerade Steak Strindberg ein. Hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gegessen. Wird Zeit!


ab tante gefragt-
ist das so-


----------



## Blueser (20. November 2021)

Yep, genau so   !
Und dazu Bratkartoffeln und ein leckerer Salat ...


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (20. November 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Mittagessen ist fertig - Hackbraten.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 390307
> Anhang anzeigen 390308



Das sieht sehr sehr lecker aus......
.......aber sag mal, seid Ihr alle Linkshänder ?????  
Ich kann das mit Messer und Gabel genau andersrum ...


----------



## Blueser (20. November 2021)

Knoblauchnudeln mit Feta, dazu Wiener:


----------



## Esox 1960 (20. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Knoblauchnudeln mit Feta, dazu Wiener.


Wiener,.....Schnitzel oder Würstchen ?


----------



## Blueser (20. November 2021)

Natürlich Würstchen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. November 2021)

Mist, hab das Bild vergessen.
Bei  mir gab es gerade Kohlrouladen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mist, hab das Bild vergessen.
> Bei  mir gab es gerade Kohlrouladen.


Das ist eine Arbeit die selber zumachen-
nie wieder  
mein Schlachter hat mach mal fertige da-
für kleines Geld und die schmecken


----------



## Esox 1960 (20. November 2021)

Hüftsteak (Rind) auf Toast mit Balsamico-Zwiebeln und Krautsalat.


----------



## honig-im-kopf (20. November 2021)

habt ihr ne idee, wie ich karnickel zubereiten kann ?
zum grillen ist es mir im moment zu ungemütlich draussen -
zerlegt hab ich das tierchen schon in haxen und rücken ...


----------



## zandertex (20. November 2021)

Das gabs Gestern....


----------



## Blueser (20. November 2021)

Sieht irgendwie nach Catering aus ...


----------



## zandertex (20. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie nach Catering aus ...


wir hatte ne kleine Party gestern.


----------



## Hering 58 (20. November 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> wir hatte ne kleine Party gestern.


Wirklich nur eine kleine Party ?


----------



## zandertex (20. November 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> wir hatte ne kleine Party gestern.


Selbst ist der Mann.....


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. November 2021)

Warum gab es keinen Mettigel? Mettigel mag jeder gerne.


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. November 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Warum gab es keinen Mettigel? Mettigel mag jeder gerne.


auch einen-
Käse weintrauben igel -
aber das wird doch alles viel zu viel.


----------



## Thomas. (20. November 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ab tante gefragt-
> ist das so-





Blueser schrieb:


> Yep, genau so   !
> Und dazu Bratkartoffeln und ein leckerer Salat ...


werde ich mal morgen probieren, ich hoffe datt schmeckt


----------



## zandertex (20. November 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Wirklich nur eine kleine Party ?


so ca. 30 Personen.


----------



## Blueser (20. November 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> werde ich mal morgen probieren, ich hoffe datt schmeckt


Denke schon ...


----------



## Skott (20. November 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Selbst ist der Mann.....


Eine schöne "Werk(statt)küche" hast du da...!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mist, hab das Bild vergessen.
> Bei mir gab es gerade Kohlrouladen.




haha, das kann jeder behaupten


----------



## zandertex (20. November 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> haha, das kann jeder behaupten


genau,Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. November 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> aber das wird doch alles viel zu viel.



Ach was! Mettigel sind wie Eis und ein Eis passt immer, das weiß jedes Kind.
Also für mich bitte drei Kugeln Mett in der Waffel, mit Schokoglasur und bunten Streuseln oben drauf.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. November 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> haha, das kann jeder behaupten



Nächstes Mal versuche ich dran zu denken aber das war so lecker......und schon war es alle.


----------



## tomxxxtom (20. November 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ach was! Mettigel sind wie Eis und ein Eis passt immer, das weiß jedes Kind.
> Also für mich bitte drei Kugeln Mett in der Waffel, mit Schokoglasur und bunten Streuseln oben drauf.


Was hälst du von...
...zwei Kugeln.


----------



## honig-im-kopf (20. November 2021)

karnickel - wie mach ich (ausser grillen) lecker karnickel ... ????


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. November 2021)

Wir machen es immer im Ganzen im Backofen.
Teilestücke kann man sicher auch so zubereiten.

So dann:








						Kaninchenbraten Thüringer Art von Bienlein | Chefkoch
					

Kaninchenbraten Thüringer Art. Über 204 Bewertungen und für ausgezeichnet befunden. Mit ► Portionsrechner ► Kochbuch ► Video-Tipps! Jetzt entdecken und ausprobieren!



					www.chefkoch.de


----------



## Skott (20. November 2021)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> karnickel - wie mach ich (ausser grillen) lecker karnickel ... ????


Salzen, pfeffern, anbraten, rausnehmen, Zwiebeln und Wurzelgemüse anbraten, mit Rotwein ablöschen und dann den Hasi darin im Backofen schmoren, bis er zart ist!


----------



## vonda1909 (20. November 2021)

Heute mal nach einem Rezept  von Schuhbek in der Küche etwas gezaubert


----------



## vonda1909 (20. November 2021)

Zum Abschluss  der Campingsaison


----------



## yukonjack (20. November 2021)

Jaa, tolle Wurst


----------



## Skott (20. November 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Heute mal nach einem Rezept  von Schuhbek in der Küche etwas gezaubert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht toll aus, aberdein Buffet mit den kalten Häppchen ist doch nicht nach einem Rezept von Schuhbek, oder???


----------



## vonda1909 (20. November 2021)

Ne das war das Bier aus Bayern...


----------



## honig-im-kopf (20. November 2021)

gefüllte champinions, sind saulecker ...
am besten mit garnelen, oder pornoschinken


----------



## Thomas. (20. November 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Zum Abschluss  der Campingsaison


tu mich ma bitte so ein halbes Lachs ein Schweinebraten 2x die Spargelröllchen und 2 von die halben Eier, (was ist da drauf?)


----------



## vonda1909 (20. November 2021)

Eine Spezielle Remolade aus Holland  hatte ich zum ersten Mal.


----------



## Thomas. (20. November 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Eine Spezielle Remolade aus Holland  hatte ich zum ersten Mal.


danke, lass die Eier wech tu ma dann dafür noch ma 2 Röllchen


----------



## Gert-Show (20. November 2021)




----------



## Gert-Show (20. November 2021)

Gefüllte Paprika mit Reis und Radeberger.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (21. November 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 390457



Lecker, gefüllte Paprika geht immer..... Radeberger auch    ( obwohl mir ein







 lieber wäre )



.... aber Reis mag ich nicht dazu, auch nicht in der Füllung....


----------



## Esox 1960 (21. November 2021)

Rinder -Rouladen, mit Rotkohl und Kartoffeln............


----------



## Thomas. (21. November 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ab tante gefragt-
> ist das so-





Thomas. schrieb:


> werde ich mal morgen probieren, ich hoffe datt schmeckt


naja, ein mal mit Rumpsteak und mit Kalbsmedaillons, mein ding ist es nicht, Frau fand es klasse, lag wohl auch daran das ich keine Bratkartoffeln und Tomaten mag, dafür Frauchen um so mehr, und ich wollte sie mal verwöhnen.

mit Teller Bilder hab ich es nicht so.



dafür kommt nachher der Burner, Alt Ostfriesischer Rum Rosinen Kuchen, mit Amaretto Glasur.(mein Lieblings Kuchen neben dem Apfelkuchen meiner Frau)
Die Rosinen(sehr viele) hatte ich vorher 2 Wochen in 54%tigen Rum eingelegt     kommen Gott sei dank keine Kinder zu besuch.


----------



## vonda1909 (21. November 2021)

Dreierlei  vom Hopfen  angerührt  ist schon 
Nur noch kalt stellen  Ich liebe  die  regionale Küche


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Hat die letzten zehn Jahre mächtig nachgelassen. Steht jetzt auf einer Stufe mit Öttinger...
> Apropos lecker kochen: mir fällt gerade Steak Strindberg ein. Hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gegessen. Wird Zeit!


Das Rezept kommt von Blueser  

Bei uns heute zum Frühstück -
Fingerfood ein paar-
Toast-
Butter-
Salami-
Mozzarella-
Tomate-Salz und Pfeffer-
Oregano-
Sardellen-
hatte leider kein Basilikum 






Heute noch ein Kartoffeleintopf machen


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. November 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Dreierlei vom Hopfen angerührt ist schon
> Nur noch kalt stellen Ich liebe die regionale Küche


westfälische Küche ist eben etwas derb
da ist die feine, leichte Hamburger Kost von nobbi1962 geradezu filigran


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. November 2021)

Kartoffeleintopf-
Tellerbild hab ich auch noch-
war schon lecker am ersten Tag


----------



## Blueser (21. November 2021)

Ich liebe Eintöpfe!!


----------



## Gert-Show (21. November 2021)

Wenn ich jetzt schreibe: Rouladen mit Bohnengemüse und Kartoffeln, langweile ich euch. Aber Missus mag es.


----------



## Blueser (21. November 2021)

Ich auch ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. November 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt schreibe: Rouladen mit Bohnengemüse und Kartoffeln, langweile ich euch. Aber Missus mag es.


wir hatten die letzt Zeit nur Schweinerouladen-
die werden auch Sau zart


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. November 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Schweinerouladen-



Die besten Rouladen, die je hatte, waren vom Pferd.
Noch besser als Rinderrouladen....ein Traum, sag ich euch.


----------



## Gert-Show (21. November 2021)

Ich mag es nicht, wenn die Pfanne wiehert.


----------



## Gert-Show (21. November 2021)




----------



## Gert-Show (21. November 2021)

Noch vor dem Servieren.


----------



## Gert-Show (21. November 2021)

Tellerbild erspare ich euch, muss jetzt YPC gucken.


----------



## Blueser (21. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die besten Rouladen die je hatte waren vom Pferd.
> Noch besser als Rinderrouladen....ein Traum, sag ich euch.


Kann ich bestätigen, den Sattel sollte man aber vorher schon runter nehmen. Sonst wird es zäh  ...


----------



## Thomas. (21. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die besten Rouladen die je hatte waren vom Pferd.
> Noch besser als Rinderrouladen....ein Traum, sag ich euch.


kann ich zu 100% bestätigen, wobei ich ja ein Fan von Fjurifleisch bin


----------



## Gert-Show (21. November 2021)




----------



## vonda1909 (21. November 2021)

Pferd gibt es bei mir zur Zeit nicht mehr die haben Mecke ja dicht  gemacht  zu recht was  man da gesehen  hatte Sauerbraten  war auch von Gaul besonders  gut


----------



## yukonjack (21. November 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> kann ich zu 100% bestätigen, wobei ich ja ein Fan von Fjurifleisch bin


----------



## Ostseesilber (22. November 2021)

frisch gesuchte und dann in Bierteig ausgebackene Austernsaitlinge...


----------



## Blueser (22. November 2021)

Schon wieder Wellfleisch, dann ist aber auch Schluss für dieses Jahr.


----------



## Blueser (22. November 2021)

Hab mir heute ein neues Werkzeug zugelegt. Gab es bei REWE für 25€ plus Sammelpunkte. Geiles Teil, liegt gut in der Hand und ist sauscharf:


----------



## heinzi (23. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Hab mir heute ein neues Werkzeug zugelegt. Gab es bei REWE für 25€ plus Sammelpunkte. Geiles Teil, liegt gut in der Hand und ist sauscharf:
> Anhang anzeigen 390694


Schönes Teil. Ich mag nur die Metallgriffe einfach nicht. Ansonsten macht Zwilling tolle Messer.


----------



## Blueser (23. November 2021)

Das mit dem Griff dachte ich erst auch, fühlt sich aber gut an.


----------



## vonda1909 (23. November 2021)

Hat Rewe schon einmal gehabt  aber mit schwarzen Griffen.Da habe ich mit das gesamte Set gegönnt 
Fleisch Sudoku klein und groß Brot und eins mit Wellenschliff und das Ümmelchen.
Nach bestimmt 3 Jahren noch  Top.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. November 2021)

Bei mir gibt's jetzt Pulled Pork mit Bratkartoffeln....


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. November 2021)

Tellerbild


----------



## Hering 58 (23. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Tellerbild
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 390722


Guten Appetit ,lass es dir schmecken -Andi


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. November 2021)

Danke Hartmut. Bin schon satt.
War lecker.


----------



## angler1996 (23. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Tellerbild
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 390722



warten bin gleich da ;

Freund Blase , wo ist mein großer Löffel)))


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. November 2021)

Schnitzel mit Champignon


----------



## Gert-Show (23. November 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> kann ich zu 100% bestätigen, wobei ich ja ein Fan von Fjurifleisch bin


Dann habe ich was für dich…


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt's jetzt Pulled Pork mit Bratkartoffeln....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 390719
> Anhang anzeigen 390720
> Anhang anzeigen 390721


Hey nach 22Uhr darf mann hier echt nicht mehr gucken-
man bekommt Hunger auf Burger 





wie lange war er im Backofen so ca.-
10Std. ?


----------



## Jan_Cux (23. November 2021)

Einfach vorher genug futtern...


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. November 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Einfach vorher genug futtern...


Ein Pulled pork burger geht doch immer


----------



## Thomas. (24. November 2021)

Heute mal Gesund


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. November 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Heute mal Gesund
> Anhang anzeigen 390878


Denkste, da sind Vegetarier aber anderer Meinung …
Sieht gut aus…


----------



## Naish82 (24. November 2021)

3KG Roast vom US Nebraska Longhorn Rind auf‘m Feuer…


----------



## Blueser (24. November 2021)

Denk an die Kerntemperatur, wäre schade um das gute Stück ...


----------



## Naish82 (24. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Denk an die Kerntemperatur, wäre schade um das gute Stück ...


Dran denken? Das macht das babyphone. 56 grad ist Ziel KT


----------



## Blueser (24. November 2021)

So muss das!


----------



## Thomas. (24. November 2021)

Naish82 schrieb:


> 3KG Roast vom US Nebraska Longhorn Rind auf‘m Feuer…
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 390910
> Anhang anzeigen 390911


ich schmatze und sabbre gerade wie ein Baby was von der Brust genommen wird


----------



## Naish82 (24. November 2021)

Ja meint ihr ihr grillt hier mit Amateuren?  
GSV rules!  Äh- ich meinte, seit dem ich Mitglied in Rippi‘s toller Gruppe bin fliegen mir solche kulinarischen Kunststücke einfach so zu… ‍


----------



## Skott (24. November 2021)

Naish82 schrieb:


> 3KG Roast vom US Nebraska Longhorn Rind auf‘m Feuer…
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 390910
> Anhang anzeigen 390911


Sieht traumhaft aus und wird bestimmt auch so...!
Jedenfalls macht so ein großes Stück immer mehr Spass als o,8 - 1 KG für 2 Personen.
3 KG wollen aber auch verzehrt werden... (Fete, Großfamilie oder frierst du davon vielleicht auch Aufschnitt ein???


----------



## Blueser (24. November 2021)

Ich hätte da kein Problem, das zu verzehren. Zwei Söhne und zwei Kästen Bier, mehr brauchts nicht ...


----------



## Naish82 (24. November 2021)

70er geburtstag von Mutti, 9 erwachsene Esser. Ist aber nix geworden, guckt selbst…


----------



## Blueser (24. November 2021)

Kann man so aus der Ferne nicht sagen...


----------



## Skott (24. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich hätte da kein Problem, das zu verzehren. Zwei Söhne und zwei Kästen Bier, mehr brauchts nicht ...


Trommelstock, du Angeber, 1Kg Fleisch pro Nase ist doch ein bißchen heftig, oder...


----------



## Skott (24. November 2021)

Naish82 schrieb:


> 70er geburtstag von Mutti, 9 erwachsene Esser. Ist aber nix geworden, guckt selbst…
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 390926
> Anhang anzeigen 390927


Sabber, geil, du beliebst zu spaßen, wie sieht das denn aus, wenn es gelungen ist...?


----------



## Naish82 (24. November 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Sabber, geil, du beliebst zu spaßen, wie sieht das denn aus, wenn es gelungen ist...?


Hamburger Dialekt an: 
Am Arsch Digga, dass war als ob dir ein Engel auf die Zunge pisst, und zwar mit Ansage… 
Ich mach das ja nicht aus Spaß…


----------



## Skott (24. November 2021)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Hamburger Dialekt an:
> Am Arsch Digga, dass war als ob dir ein Engel auf die Zunge pisst, und zwar mit Ansage…
> Ich mach das ja nicht aus Spaß…


Ich habe das schon verstanden, denn ich bin in Neumünster geboren..


----------



## Naish82 (24. November 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Ich habe das schon verstanden, denn ich bin in Neumünster geboren..


Königsklasse! Ich auch! FEK! 1982! 

Wobei ich Neumünster mittlerweile wirklich sehr sehr hässlich finde…


----------



## Blueser (24. November 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Trommelstock, du Angeber, 1Kg Fleisch pro Nase ist doch ein bißchen heftig, oder...


Wenig Beilage ist der Schlüssel. Selbstgemachte Kräuterbutter und Bier, mehr brauchts nicht ...


----------



## Naish82 (24. November 2021)

Ja, seh ich genauso.  Gab noch etwas Salat und Flødekartofler für die Damen…


----------



## Skott (24. November 2021)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Königsklasse! Ich auch! FEK! 1982!
> 
> Wobei ich Neumünster mittlerweile wirklich sehr sehr hässlich finde…


Den Luxus hatte ich nicht, ich bin eine Hausgeburt aus der Kieler Str.. Habe aber nur mein erstes Lebensjahr in NMS verbracht, dann ging die Family nach NRW


----------



## Naish82 (24. November 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Den Luxus hatte ich nicht, ich bin eine Hausgeburt aus der Kieler Str.. Habe aber nur mein erstes Lebensjahr in NMS verbracht, dann ging die Family nach NRW


Nicht traurig sein! Nms ist hässlichste Stadt ever! Ich war nach nem Jahr zum Glück auch in den Kreis PI verschifft worden…


----------



## Jan_Cux (24. November 2021)

Off Topic... Ich bin immer gerne nach NMS gefahren, wir haben eine Filiale dort. Vor zwei Jahren machte der Weltbeste Frühstücks Kiosk von Peter Schlemmer dicht.. Er fand keinen Nachfolger. Seit dem gibt es für mich keinen Grund mehr nach NMS zu fahren....


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. November 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> ich bin eine Ausgeburt aus der Kieler Str..



Sowas aber auch


----------



## Minimax (25. November 2021)

Mahlzeit, Jungs
Ich hab leider keine Bilder,
Und selbstgemachte war es auch nicht. Aber ich muss es mal sagen:
Gestern (Family-Abend) hat meine Liebe kleine Patchwork Linksgrünversiffteveganezöliakiewoke-Rasselbande mir zu Ehren, und für mich ganz allein ein riesiges T-Bone gebraten. Und das war genauso, wie ich es liebe, schön knusper aussen und rosig im Inneren*.
 Mit Kartoffelspalten aus dem Backofen und Böhnchen. Und einer ganz tollen Rotwein-Pfeffer Sauce, oder zumindest dem achtenswerten Versuch, dir lustigen kleinen Tollpatsche.
Meine Leute haben sich echt Mühe gegeben, extra für den alten Minimax. Ich war buchstäblich zu Tränen gerührt.

Schön ists, Gutes für liebe Menschen zu kochen, noch schöner ists, wenn man selbst bekocht wird, udelehi!

Hg 
Minimax


----------



## Thomas. (25. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Linksgrünversiffteveganezöliakiewoke


was ein Geiles Wort,


----------



## Esox 1960 (25. November 2021)

Gemüseeintopf mit Beinfleisch ,Kassler und Querrippe................
Dazu ein aufgebackenes Brötchen,genau das richtige,
bei dem nasskaltem Wetter.


----------



## Minimax (25. November 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Gemüseeintopf mit Beinfleisch ,Kassler und Querrippe................
> Dazu ein aufgebackenes Brötchen,genau das richtige,
> bei dem nasskaltem Wetter.


Sieht köstlich aus, aber ich als Westfale sage: das muss noch nen Tag


----------



## Esox 1960 (25. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sieht köstlich aus, aber ich als Westfale sage: das muss noch nen Tag


Richtig,....... der Pott ist voll,gibt es morgen noch mal.
Und eine ordentliche Portion ,wird noch eingefroren.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. November 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Richtig,....... der Pott ist voll,gibt es morgen noch mal.
> Und eine ordentliche Portion ,wird noch eingefroren.


so muss dat


----------



## Blueser (25. November 2021)

Bratkartoffeln mit Sülze:


----------



## Esox 1960 (25. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bratkartoffeln mit Sülze:
> Anhang anzeigen 390994


Fehlt bloß noch ein bisschen........


----------



## Blueser (25. November 2021)

Yep, kann man auch machen. Bei mir gab es allerdings Essig und Öl mit Zwiebeln dazu.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, Jungs
> Ich hab leider keine Bilder,
> Und selbstgemachte war es auch nicht. Aber ich muss es mal sagen:
> Gestern (Family-Abend) hat meine Liebe kleine Patchwork Linksgrünversiffte*vegane*zöliakiewoke-*Rasselbande *mir zu Ehren, und* für mich ganz allein ein riesiges T-Bone gebraten. Und das war genauso, wie ich es liebe, schön knusper aussen und rosig im Inneren*.*
> ...



Finde ich toll wenn jemand über seinen Schatten springen kann.


----------



## ollidi (26. November 2021)

Jetzt kommt ja so langsam wieder die Jahreszeit, bei welcher man Kühlschrankreste aus kleinen Pfannen vernaschen kann.


----------



## Naish82 (26. November 2021)

Ich liebe Raclette! Aber dein Grill wär mir entschieden zu klein für 2 Personen…  
Ohne eine rundlaufende 2-3 Pfannenstrategie dauert es ja sonst ewig… bzw. setzt das Sättigungsgefühl nach viel zu wenigen pfännchen ein…


----------



## zandertex (26. November 2021)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Ich liebe Raclette! Aber dein Grill wär mir entschieden zu klein für 2 Personen…
> Ohne eine rundlaufende 2-3 Pfannenstrategie dauert es ja sonst ewig… bzw. setzt das Sättigungsgefühl nach viel zu wenigen pfännchen ein…


Da steht sicher noch ne Pfanne aufm Herd...............da muss ne Pfanne auf den Herd!!!!


----------



## ollidi (26. November 2021)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Aber dein Grill wär mir entschieden zu klein für 2 Personen…


Einen grösseren Grill haben wir natürlich auch noch, aber wir nehmen uns halt richtig Zeit für Raclette. So zwei bis drei Stunden essen wir dann schon mal. Dann wird man auch locker satt.   
Essen ist halt die Erotik des Alters. 



zandertex schrieb:


> da muss ne Pfanne auf den Herd!!!!


Aber nur für dickere Stücken vom Fleisch, welche sonst zu lange auf dem Raclette-Stein benötigen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (26. November 2021)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Ich liebe Raclette! Aber dein Grill wär mir entschieden zu klein für 2 Personen…
> Ohne eine rundlaufende 2-3 Pfannenstrategie dauert es ja sonst ewig… bzw. setzt das Sättigungsgefühl nach viel zu wenigen pfännchen ein…


Bei uns jedes Jahr am Heiligabend das gleich Drama... Raclette mit zuvielen Personen.... Kaum was gegessen und Satt.  Man kann die Reste aber auch prima nach den Feiertagen auf Toast im Backofen als Mahlzeit zubereiten.


----------



## Naish82 (27. November 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Einen grösseren Grill haben wir natürlich auch noch, aber wir nehmen uns halt richtig Zeit für Raclette. So zwei bis drei Stunden essen wir dann schon mal. Dann wird man auch locker satt.
> Essen ist halt die Erotik des Alters.
> 
> 
> Aber nur für dickere Stücken vom Fleisch, welche sonst zu lange auf dem Raclette-Stein benötigen.



Einen grösseren Grill haben wir natürlich auch noch, aber wir nehmen uns halt richtig Zeit für Raclette. So zwei bis drei Stunden essen wir dann schon mal. Dann wird man auch locker satt.  


ollidi schrieb:


> Essen ist halt die Erotik des Alters.
> 
> 
> Aber nur für dickere Stücken vom Fleisch, welche sonst zu lange auf dem Raclette-Stein benötigen.



Ich hätte nicht Angst, nicht,  sondern zu schnell satt zu werden. Also zeitlich gesehen.
Also in der Zeit, bis das Sättigungsgefühl vorhanden ist, und nicht mehr ignoriert werden kann, zu wenig Käse gegessen zu haben… 

Ich starte in der Regel immer mit einer gemütlichen 2- Pfannenstrategie, und erhöhe nach einiger Zeit (wenn die Kinder satt sind) auf nen flotten Dreier bis zum ultimativen Käsekoma.

Das hat sich in den letzten Jahren eigentlich immer bewährt.


----------



## Blueser (27. November 2021)

Kartoffelgratin mit Schinken und Broccoli. Käse nur auf der Hälfte für mich .
Geht jetzt in den Ofen...


----------



## Blueser (27. November 2021)

Fertig, meine Seite sieht auf jeden Fall besser aus


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Kartoffelgratin mit Schinken und Broccoli. Käse nur auf der Hälfte für mich .
> Geht jetzt in den Ofen.


also nur ein halber Gratäng.
ohne Käse ist weder Auflauf noch Gratäng.
Wenigstens hast Du ja einen richtigen


----------



## Lajos1 (27. November 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt ja so langsam wieder die Jahreszeit, bei welcher man Kühlschrankreste aus kleinen Pfannen vernaschen kann.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 391172
> 
> ...


Hallo,

an Silvester machen wir immer traditionell Raclette. Meine beiden Enkel haben da einen Riesenspass damit . Denen kann das gar nicht lange genug dauern.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. November 2021)

Schande über mein Haupt,heute gab es mal,
so ein Teil, vom Dr....................


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. November 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> vom Dr....................



Dann muss es gesund sein.


----------



## Skott (27. November 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Schande über mein Haupt,heute gab es mal,
> so ein Teil, vom Dr....................


Dr. Wagner...?


----------



## Blueser (27. November 2021)

Vermute Dr. ja!. Dem Belag nach zu urteilen ...


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Vermute Dr. ja!. Dem Belag nach zu urteilen ...


..................


----------



## NaabMäx (27. November 2021)

Wisst ihr, was ich mich frage? 
Wie der Urmensch mal drauf kam, das Zwiebeln essbar sind?

Wie muss man sich das vorstellen?
Özi gräbt ne Zwiebel aus und will testen ob man sie essen kann.
Schon beim aufschneiden heult er wie ein Schlosshund.
Beim rein beissen, ... das ganze Gesicht ... eine Falte.
...wie konnte da nur einer drauf kommen, dass man sowas dann essen kann? 

Ob man denen noch was glaub soll, diesen Buddelforscher?......wenn schon jemand auf die Idee kommt, mit Arztspatel und Zahnbürste Feld Garten umgraben zu wollen.


----------



## Skott (27. November 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Schande über mein Haupt,heute gab es mal,
> so ein Teil, vom Dr....................


Wobei man diese fertig gekauften Pizzen auch z. T. noch sehr gut tunen kann, z. B. die Tonno mit Sardellen, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch und wer möchte, etwas gehackte
Jalapenos hinzufügen...


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. November 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Dr. Wagner...?





Blueser schrieb:


> Vermute Dr. ja!. Dem Belag nach zu urteilen ...


Drei Tage vor dem "Ersten", ist das Leben am schwersten......................


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Vermute Dr. ja!. Dem Belag nach zu urteilen ...


Ja, da fehlt Belag........................


----------



## Blueser (27. November 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, was ich mich frage?
> Wie der Urmensch mal drauf kam, das Zwiebeln essbar sind?
> 
> Wie muss man sich das vorstellen?
> ...


Ach, das liegt in der Natur des Menschen. Beispiel meine Enkelin, welche mit drei Jahren rohe Zwiebeln und kleine Kartoffeln direkt aus der Erde gegessen hat. Die Zwiebeln wie Äpfel und die Kartoffeln als Snack zwischendurch. Mussten sie schon öfter einbremsen, wegen Solanin und so ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ach, das liegt in der Natur des Menschen. Beispiel meine Enkelin, welche mit drei Jahren rohe Zwiebeln und kleine Kartoffeln direkt aus der Erde gegessen hat. Die Zwiebeln wie Äpfel und die Kartoffeln als Snack zwischendurch. Mussten sie schon öfter einbremsen, wegen Solanin und so ...


Die frischen Erbsen aus der Schale-
daneben die Stachelbeeren-

usw in uns rein.


----------



## Jan_Cux (27. November 2021)

Bisschen Zwiebeln, Gurken und Knoblauch geschnippelt...






Pfeffer, Salz, Senf und Speck, dazu die zuerst genannten Verdächtigen auf dem Fleisch verteilt...





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Das ganze zusammen gerollt und angebraten, danach ne Weile weitergeschmort.






und schon war das Abendessen fertig  und für Montag ist auch noch eine übrig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. November 2021)

Immer wieder lecker.
Jetzt hab ich Hunger.


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. November 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Bisschen Zwiebeln, Gurken und Knoblauch geschnippelt...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 391239
> 
> ...


Deine Matte od Brett ist schön-
ich hab nur das so





ab und zu mal mit Milch und Nesquik


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. November 2021)

Mittag......Kasseler Rippchen mit Sauerkraut


----------



## Esox 1960 (28. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mittag......Kasseler Rippchen mit Sauerkraut
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 391333



Das ist eine sehr gute Idee,das möchte ich auch gerne mal wieder essen..................


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. November 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr gute Idee,das möchte ich auch gerne mal wieder essen..................



Dabei ist Hausmannskost doch so gar nicht Dein Ding.


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. November 2021)

Kasseler mit Ananas-
ein GaumenSchmaus-
muss ich auch mal wieder


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. November 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Kasseler mit Ananas-
> ein GaumenSchmaus-
> muss ich auch mal wieder



Beim Professor Tinca kann ich allerdings keine Anans im Sauerkraut entdecken.
Der eine liebt die Anna nass und der andere eben trocken.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. November 2021)

Nee is keine drin.
Die heb ich für Pizza Hawaii auf.


----------



## Esox 1960 (28. November 2021)

Das erste Opfer der Adventszeit...........................
Wie meistens, ohne viel Gedöns ,...nur mit aufgebackenen Brötchen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. November 2021)

keine große Kochkunst, aber super lecker
Flieten fritiert


----------



## JottU (28. November 2021)

Eigentlich sollte es heute ja Krustenbraten geben. Aufgrund meines Fangerfolges wurde es dann doch Fisch.


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. November 2021)

Kleiner Gulaschkessel zum ersten Advent


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. November 2021)




----------



## Brillendorsch (28. November 2021)

JottU schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte es heute ja Krustenbraten geben. Aufgrund meines Fangerfolges wurde es dann doch Fisch.


mhh, lecker so ein Krustenzander


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. November 2021)

JottU schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte es heute ja Krustenbraten geben. Aufgrund meines Fangerfolges wurde es dann doch Fisch.
> Anhang anzeigen 391360
> Anhang anzeigen 391361
> Anhang anzeigen 391362



Die _"Alles wird besser mit Bacon" _Regel versagt auch beim Zander nicht, sehr schön! 
Auch der gezeigte schonende Umgang mit der "Ressource" Kartoffel erfreut das Herz, bleibt dem Vegetarier später so doch mehr.


----------



## tomxxxtom (28. November 2021)

_"Alles wird besser mit Bacon" weil es nur nach Bacon riecht oder schmeckt? 
Fisch und Schwein?! neeee _


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. November 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> _"Alles wird besser mit Bacon" weil es nur nach Bacon riecht oder schmeckt?
> Fisch und Schwein?! neeee _



Ein in Bacon eingewickeltes Schweinefiletmedaillon oder aber ein mit Bacon belegter Hecht, ich finde nicht dass der Eigengeschmack des Bacon darunter leidet.
Bekanntlich sind die Geschmäcker aber ja verschieden. Ausreichend Ketchup neutralisiert das Ganze eh wieder oder aber eine gediegene Fertigsauce aus dem Tetra Pak.


----------



## tomxxxtom (28. November 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> (...)ich finde nicht dass der Eigengeschmack des Bacon darunter leidet.


du sagst es.


----------



## Naish82 (28. November 2021)

Ich hätte ihn aber auch lieber auf der Haut filetiert knusprig gebraten… 
Den Bacon hätte ich ggf seperat drüber gebröselt auf dem Teller.


----------



## Naish82 (28. November 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> _"Alles wird besser mit Bacon" weil es nur nach Bacon riecht oder schmeckt?
> Fisch und Schwein?! neeee _


Wohl noch nie Scholle Finkenwerder probiert…?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (28. November 2021)

Heute mal Maronen-Walnuss-Rosenkohl-Kartoffel-Auflauf mit Creme Fraiche, Knoblauch, Schalotten und Appenzeller. Macht ordentlich satt!


----------



## Gert-Show (28. November 2021)

Zuviel Sättigungsbeilage und ohne das Wichtige?


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (28. November 2021)

JottU schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte es heute ja Krustenbraten geben. Aufgrund meines Fangerfolges wurde es dann doch Fisch.
> Anhang anzeigen 391360
> Anhang anzeigen 391361
> Anhang anzeigen 391362



...sieht traumhaft lecker aus Dein Zander...


----------



## tomxxxtom (28. November 2021)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Wohl noch nie Scholle Finkenwerder probiert…?


Nööö, aber ich esse auch keine Currywurst, Kartoffelsalat und Rinderrouladen obwohl ich schon über 20 Jahre hier wohne und liebe.


----------



## Thomas. (29. November 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Nööö, aber ich* esse auch keine Currywurst,* Kartoffelsalat und* Rinderrouladen* obwohl ich schon über 20 Jahre hier wohne und liebe.


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. November 2021)

Heute einfach mal..............
Bratkartoffeln mit Rührei.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. November 2021)

Sieht toll aus.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (29. November 2021)

Meine Frau hat heute "DÖNER" gekocht 
Muss auch mal sein


----------



## Kauli11 (29. November 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Flieten fritiert


Heißluftfriteuse ? Der eine findet sie gut, der andere sagt: Ohne Öl frittieren geht garnicht.


----------



## feko (29. November 2021)

Also wir haben eine hlf und sind überzeugt. 
Vg


----------



## Gert-Show (29. November 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Heute einfach mal..............
> Bratkartoffeln mit Rührei.


Du hast die Paradeiser in der Beschreibung vergessen.


----------



## Gert-Show (29. November 2021)

f4c3onl1n3 schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat heute "DÖNER" gekocht
> Muss auch mal sein


mit Diesel gekocht?


----------



## Minimax (29. November 2021)

f4c3onl1n3 schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat heute "DÖNER" gekocht
> Muss auch mal sein


Boah, Döner, gxxle Idee!
Vorratsschrank und Kühli sind zwar voll, aber nun bin ich getriggert- ich Lauf mal schnell nach vorne zum Dönermann und hole mir ein Specimen Exemplar!

Edit:
Ich bin zurück von der Expedition. Nun gibt's noch was leckeres auf die Backe, und danach was Süsses!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Boah, Döner, gxxle Idee!
> Vorratsschrank und Kühli sind zwar voll, aber nun bin ich getriggert- ich Lauf mal schnell nach vorne zum Dönermann und hole mir ein Specimen Exemplar!
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Auch ich favorisiere meine Döner als Dürüm, alles andere gibt beim Essen auf die Faust stets ein Desaster. Gurken und all das Geraffel landet auf dem Asphalt.

_"Einmal Dürüm mit scharfe Sauce und alles bitte. Ganz normal, ja. Hau ordentlich __Tsatsiki r__ein! Ich nehme mir noch eine Dose Uludağ Gazoz aus dem Kühlschrank. Danke, stimmt so und auf Wiedersehen." _


----------



## Minimax (29. November 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Auch ich favorisiere meine Döner als Dürüm, alles andere gibt beim Essen auf die Faust stets ein Desaster.


Absolut, Dürüm ist das überlegene Konzept


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Boah, Döner, gxxle Idee!
> Vorratsschrank und Kühli sind zwar voll, aber nun bin ich getriggert- ich Lauf mal schnell nach vorne zum Dönermann und hole mir ein Specimen Exemplar!
> 
> Edit:
> ...


Für mein Döner-nehme ich immer-mit






Harissa


----------



## NaabMäx (30. November 2021)




----------



## Brillendorsch (30. November 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Heißluftfriteuse ? Der eine findet sie gut, der andere sagt: Ohne Öl frittieren geht garnicht.


ne ne, im Topf mit Öl


----------



## Esox 1960 (30. November 2021)

Mini-Makaroni mit Hackfleisch-Soße...............


----------



## Lil Torres (30. November 2021)

bei mir gab's heute an meinem freien tag spaghetti mit reichlich meeresfrüchten, frischen tomaten, zwiebeln und knoblauch. ich könnte gerade tatsächlich noch eine portion vertragen...


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. November 2021)

Lil Torres , so muss das aussehen, sehr gut


----------



## Ladi74 (30. November 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Auch ich favorisiere meine Döner als Dürüm, alles andere gibt beim Essen auf die Faust stets ein Desaster. Gurken und all das Geraffel landet auf dem Asphalt.


Vor ein paar Jahren gab's mal im "Assi-TV" ne Doku über Fettleibige. 
Die "Darstellerin" hat es geschafft, einen normalen Döner, wärend sie Auto gefahren ist, zu essen. 
Ich hab's mit mit Royal TS und Seelachsschnitzelbrötchen versucht! Ging alles auf die Hose!;-)
Übung macht den Meister!)))


----------



## angler1996 (30. November 2021)

ich versteh das nicht - zieh doch einfach die Hose aus und Du hast das Problem los, wie weg geblasen;-)))


----------



## Blueser (30. November 2021)

Aus den Hosen mancher Leute kann man sicher eine reichhaltige Brühe kochen ...


----------



## vonda1909 (30. November 2021)

Habe etwas  besonderes  für die Weihnachtszeit  gekocht


----------



## zandertex (30. November 2021)

Morgen gibt es Krustenbraten mit suurem Kappes und Krompere.


----------



## Ladi74 (1. Dezember 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> ich versteh das nicht - zieh doch einfach die Hose aus und Du hast das Problem los, wie weg geblasen;-)))


Klar, ohne Hose im Auto und dann ne Kontrolle vom Trachtenverein.

Blueser 
Magst du recht haben.
Bei mir gäbe es diese Woche nur mecklenburger Sand, Koblenzer und Schwarzwälder Erde mit einem Hauch Markierfarbe.
Wird ne dünne Brühe, aber dunkel.))

Zurück zum Thema.
Heute Abend gibt's bei mir, geschmorten Tafelspitz mit Steinpilzsosse und Spätzle. So steht es zumindest in der Speisekarte.;-)


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (2. Dezember 2021)

Heute mal ........
Dicke Rippe vom Schwein mit Sauerkraut und Klößchen.....


----------



## Esox 1960 (2. Dezember 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Aus den Hosen mancher Leute kann man sicher eine reichhaltige Brühe kochen ...


Oder,..."Eierlikör" machen.........................


----------



## Esox 1960 (2. Dezember 2021)

Schinkenwurst-Scheiben mit Rest-Makaroni.
Wurst,...war auf jeden Fall genug da...............


----------



## Tikey0815 (2. Dezember 2021)




----------



## Blueser (2. Dezember 2021)

Mit echtem Gemüse, scheint eine Innovation zu sein


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Dezember 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Mit echtem Gemüse, scheint eine Innovation zu sein


dafür ist das Brot ein Imitat


----------



## Esox 1960 (2. Dezember 2021)

Das ist ohne Geschmacksverstärker,da kann man sich
ja ungefähr vorstellen,wie das schmeckt.................


----------



## vonda1909 (2. Dezember 2021)

Heute gibt es Dessert  Blaubeer Thtee Sixtty  mit ganzen Biofrüchten


----------



## Gert-Show (2. Dezember 2021)

Nach dem Motto: "Das bisschen, was ich esse, kann ich auch trinken!"  Recht so...


----------



## Esox 1960 (2. Dezember 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Heute gibt es Dessert  Blaubeer Thtee Sixtty  mit ganzen Biofrüchten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gekocht ???


----------



## Esox 1960 (2. Dezember 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Habe etwas  besonderes  für die Weihnachtszeit  gekocht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gekocht ???


----------



## yukonjack (2. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Nach dem Motto: "Das bisschen, was ich esse, kann ich auch trinken!"  Recht so...


Genau, was Krupp in Essen sind wir im Saufen.......


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (3. Dezember 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Gekocht ???



Sicher nicht, wegen Corona gilt bestimmt *2G* :
*G*ekauft ,* G*etrunken .....


----------



## vonda1909 (3. Dezember 2021)

Kalte Küche  ist auch lecker


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Dezember 2021)

Erbsensuppe-
klassisch mit Maggi


----------



## Blueser (3. Dezember 2021)

Wir nehmen statt Maggi ne Bockwurst ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Dezember 2021)

Ja oder Lungwurst!


----------



## Blueser (3. Dezember 2021)

Lungwurst ist bei uns eher unbekannt, genau wie Grünkohl. Um letzteren ist es mir nicht schade, bei der Lungwurst bin ich mir nicht sicher. Hab ich noch nicht probiert ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Dezember 2021)

Mach ruhig mal. Lungwurst ist kräftiger als ne BoWu.
Super auch mit (Bautzener) Senf.....

Grünkohl is Kuhfudder....


----------



## Tikey0815 (3. Dezember 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Lungwurst ist bei uns eher unbekannt, genau wie Grünkohl. Um letzteren ist es mir nicht schade, bei der Lungwurst bin ich mir nicht sicher. Hab ich noch nicht probiert ...


GRÜNKOHL ist sehr leckärr wenn er schön lang gezogen hat und nen Kilo Fleisch pro Teller drin ist


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Dezember 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Wir nehmen statt Maggi ne Bockwurst ...


Hallo,

geräuchertes Bündle (Schweinebauch oder auch Wammerl genannt) gibt den richtigen Geschmack .  Dann kann man auch noch Bockwurst oder auch Wienerle dazugeben.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Blueser (3. Dezember 2021)

Mit Grünkohl halte ich es wie mit dem Kormoranrezept (das mit dem Backstein) ...


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. Dezember 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mach ruhig mal. Lungwurst ist kräftiger als ne BoWu.
> Super auch mit (Bautzener) Senf.....
> 
> Grünkohl is Kuhfudder....


Ja der Senf aus Sachsen ist sehr lecker....................
Aber ansonsten muss man dort etwas aufpassen,weil  ............









						Sächsische Wurst mit U?
					

Besten Bilder, Videos und Sprüche und es kommen täglich neue lustige Facebook Bilder auf DEBESTE.DE. Hier werden täglich Witze und Sprüche gepostet!




					debeste.de


----------



## Blueser (3. Dezember 2021)

Eine Evolutionsstufe höher über Bautzner Senf steht der Bornsenf aus Erfurt ...


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Dezember 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Mit Grünkohl halte ich es wie mit dem Kormoranrezept (das mit dem Backstein) ...


Hallo,

ich hatte mal bei einem norddeutschen Bekannten Grünkohl mit Pinkel gegessen (bei uns gänzlich unbekannt). War schon ganz gut.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## yukonjack (3. Dezember 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hatte mal bei einem norddeutschen Bekannten Grünkohl mit Pinkel gegessen (bei uns gänzlich unbekannt). War schon ganz gut.
> 
> ...


Das will ich aber meinen. Wichtig, immer frischen Kohl verwenden (oder selbst eingemachten) . Diesen Dosen/Glaskohl kannste vergessen.


----------



## Blueser (3. Dezember 2021)

Ok ok ok, eine Chance geb ich dem strunkigen Zeug noch. Falls ich mal wieder in den Norden komme ...


----------



## vonda1909 (3. Dezember 2021)

Den Strunk  muss  da ja raus lassen Pinkel ist eine besondere  Mettwurst  die richte Raffinesse  kommt mit den Birnen  ins Gericht. Dann sprechen wir von lecker Essen. 
Kurz bemerkt  Maggi in der Suppe ist eine Beleidigung  an den Koch.


----------



## vonda1909 (3. Dezember 2021)

Und Senf von der Schwertet Senfmühle danach  möchtest du keine anderen mehr.Und wer  es scharf möchte feiner Dijon Senf da steigen dir schon beim öffnen  des Glases die Tränen  in die Augen.


----------



## hanzz (3. Dezember 2021)

So. Meld mich hier auch mal wieder mit 2 Stück Nacken
Liegen jetzt bis morgen früh im Kühlschrank 
Rub aus
Chilli
Paprika
geräucherte Paprika 
Cayenne Pfeffer 
Salz
Schwarzkümmel
Pfeffer
Rauchsalz
Brauner Zucker
Chilipulver 
Dann 8 Stunden im Ofen
Zum Topspiel BVB FCB gibt es Pulled Pork Burger


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Dezember 2021)

Wird lecker, und die Vorfreude steigt !!!


----------



## hanzz (4. Dezember 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Vorfreude steigt !!!


Zum Glück zumindest mit ein paar Zuschauern. 
BBQ Sauce wird noch selbst gemacht. 
Kartoffelecken und n Pils dazu. 
White Russian a la Dude sowieso.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Dezember 2021)

So muss sein !!!


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (4. Dezember 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Grünkohl is Kuhfudder....



-----NÖÖÖ


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (4. Dezember 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Eine Evolutionsstufe höher über Bautzner Senf steht der Bornsenf aus Erfurt ...



NÖÖÖÖÖ...
beide sind mir nicht scharf genug....da hab ich schon Besseres erlebt, z.B. echt russisch ....
... da ist mir aber die Geschmacksrichtung oft nicht so toll. die Schärfe schon......
Auch bei Born driftet der Geschmack etwas ab ins Nirwana, die Schärfe ist schon ok, reicht mir aber nicht.
Also bleib ich bei den Sachsen, der Bautzner ist mir wie gesagt auch nicht scharf genug , bleibt aber geschmacksneutraler ....
....... das ist hier nur meine ganz persönliche geschmackliche Empfindung......


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (4. Dezember 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> .......Und wer  es scharf möchte feiner Dijon Senf da steigen dir schon beim öffnen  des Glases die Tränen  in die Augen.


....mir nicht, nix Tränen......, ist sowas wie Born oder Bautzner mit noch mehr komischem Eigengeschmack.........

.... und wieder nur meine ganz persönliche Empfindung...................


----------



## Minimax (4. Dezember 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Grünkohl is Kuhfudder....


Lieber Prof, hier muss ich energisch widersprechen,
Grünkohl, richtig zubereitet mit Einlage, ist ein gutes, deftiges und ehrliches Gericht.
Also, so ehrlich wie es geht, wenn es mehrere Kilos an Speck, Schwarten, Würsten, Räuchergut
und alles was das Schwein so hergibt in seinen stillen grünen Tiefen verbirgt.
sage ich als Exilwestfale,
hg
Minimax.

Übrigens: Man unterschätze nie Grünkohlessende Menschen, vgl. "Pidder Lüng" von Liliencron,
Der friesische Bauer Pidder Lüng wird beim abendlichen Grünkohlessen von Steuereintreibern
belästigt -wer kennt es nicht- und nach einigem Hinundher löst Pidder die Situation mithilfe
des schmackhaften Eintopfs sehr rustikal auf:

Einen einzigen Sprung hat Pidder getan,
Er schleppt an den Napf den Amtmann heran
Und taucht ihm den Kopf ein und läßt ihn nicht frei,
Bis der Ritter erstickt ist im glühheißen Brei.
Die Fäuste dann lassend vom furchtbaren Gittern,
Brüllt er, die Türen und Wände zittern,
Das stolzeste Wort:
Lewwer duad üs Slaav!
Get the hell off my lawn!


----------



## Thomas. (4. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Übrigens: Man unterschätze nie Grünkohlessende Menschen, vgl. "Pidder Lüng" von Liliencron,
> Der friesische Bauer Pidder Lüng wird beim abendlichen Grünkohlessen von Steuereintreibern
> belästigt -wer kennt es nicht- und nach einigem Hinundher löst Pidder die Situation mithilfe
> des schmackhaften Eintopfs sehr rustikal auf:
> ...


ich wusste das ich es kenne


----------



## Thomas. (4. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Get the hell off my lawn!


Bester Schauspieler ever


----------



## Elmar Elfers (4. Dezember 2021)

Grünkohl gab es gestern und gibt es heute Denn die Temperaturen passen gerade. Muss kalt sein dafür. Und passend zu Kohl, Bremer Pinkel, Kochwurst, Kasseler und leicht karamellisierten Kartoffeln gibt es Rotbier - h-e-r-r-l-i-c-h!


----------



## Blueser (4. Dezember 2021)

Möhrensuppe mit Kassler Rippchen:


----------



## hanzz (4. Dezember 2021)




----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Erbsensuppe-  klasse
> klassisch mit Maggi,  ?? Maggi?? ehrlich? ne ne


----------



## Esox 1960 (4. Dezember 2021)

Kurz und schmerzlos.
Mal so richtig ,mit rot/weiß................


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Dezember 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Kurz bemerkt Maggi in der Suppe ist eine Beleidigung an den Koch.


  so ist das


----------



## Tikey0815 (4. Dezember 2021)

Bei uns im Haus wird gerade 1,3KG gebrannte Mandeln produziert, in den Geschmacksrichtungen Vanille und Baileys


----------



## Elmar Elfers (4. Dezember 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 392059
> 
> 
> Bei uns im Haus wird gerade 1,3KG gebrannte Mandeln produziert, in den Geschmacksrichtungen Vanille und Baileys


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. Dezember 2021)

Das erste Blech für die Nuss-
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
ecken ist fertig, abkühlen, schneiden und die Kuvertüre noch drauf. Warum nur im Dezember.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Dezember 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das erste Blech für die Nuss-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guildo Horn Nussecken. Besondere Bekanntheit erlangten Nussecken durch den deutschen Sänger und Musiker Guilod Horn. Guildo Horn war der der deutsche Kandidat beim Grand Prix d'Eurovision 1998, er belegte den 7. Platz mit dem Song "Guildo hat euch lieb". Er nahm und meint auch heute noch viele Gelegenheiten wahr, die Nussecken seiner Mama zu rühmen.


----------



## Blueser (4. Dezember 2021)

Ich brauchte da keinen Guildo, waren schon in den 60ern neben Eclairs mein Lieblingsgebäck ...


----------



## Skott (4. Dezember 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 392054
> Anhang anzeigen 392055


sieht super aus, bei welcher Temperatur waren die denn 8 Stunden im Backofen?
Soll das ein Pulled Pork werden?


----------



## hanzz (4. Dezember 2021)

Sind jetzt 5 Stunden drin.
110 Grad.
Jetzt nochmal 2,3 Stunden
Unter dem Fleisch steht ne Schale mit Brühe
Damit übergieße ich das Fleisch alle halbe Stunde
Pulled Pork Burger wirds heut geben

Ich hab das Fleisch von ca 1,2 kg geteilt, damit es nicht 12 Stunden dauert.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (4. Dezember 2021)




----------



## Skott (4. Dezember 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Sind jetzt 5 Stunden drin.
> 110 Grad.
> Jetzt nochmal 2,3 Stunden
> Unter dem Fleisch steht ne Schale mit Brühe
> ...


Danke Dir!


----------



## vonda1909 (4. Dezember 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> ....mir nicht, nix Tränen......, ist sowas wie Born oder Bautzner mit noch mehr komischem Eigengeschmack.........
> 
> .... und wieder nur meine ganz persönliche Empfindung...................


Wenn du die Möglichkeit  hast  dir den aus Frankreich von Aldi mitbringen zulassen  mach das  Düsseldorfer oder Löwen extra Scharf  ist dagegen  Zahnpaster für Kinder.


----------



## vonda1909 (4. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe 2 Rogen Mischbrote  im  Backofen noch gut45 Minuten


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Dezember 2021)

Schmecken die nicht zu fischig?


----------



## hanzz (4. Dezember 2021)

Rogen oder Roggen?


----------



## hanzz (4. Dezember 2021)




----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Dezember 2021)

Guten Hunger Dirk, und gleich schön Durst löschen …


----------



## hanzz (4. Dezember 2021)

Danke Thomas. 
Jep. Gleich geht's los. 
Heja BVB


----------



## ollidi (4. Dezember 2021)

Wir haben heute mal den Tiefkühlschrank nach Grillresten durchsucht. Daher gab es Lamm und Nacken aus der Pfanne, weil ich mich nicht im Regen an den Grill stellen wollte.


----------



## Floma (4. Dezember 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Sind jetzt 5 Stunden drin.
> 110 Grad.
> Jetzt nochmal 2,3 Stunden
> Unter dem Fleisch steht ne Schale mit Brühe
> ...


Geteilt hast du mehr geschmacksintensive Oberfläche. Im Backofen bei 110 wird das Fleisch auch sicher nicht austrocknen. Schon besser so.


----------



## vonda1909 (4. Dezember 2021)

Nun das Roggenbrot


----------



## vonda1909 (4. Dezember 2021)

Morgen  zum Frühstück ohne Fischgeschmack....


----------



## hanzz (4. Dezember 2021)

Floma schrieb:


> Geteilt hast du mehr geschmacksintensive Oberfläche. Im Backofen bei 110 wird das Fleisch auch sicher nicht austrocknen. Schon besser so.


War butterzart 

Vom Rub hab ich zum Glück mehr gemacht und in eine Dose gepackt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. Dezember 2021)

Das schlimmste beim Plätzchenbacken ist die Vernichtung der Bruchstücke. 
Trotzdem blieb genug übrig.


----------



## yukonjack (4. Dezember 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Nun das Roggenbrot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fertig Backmischung ?


----------



## Gert-Show (4. Dezember 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> War butterzart
> 
> Vom Rub hab ich zum Glück mehr gemacht und in eine Dose gepackt.


Nennt sich Magic Dust…


----------



## Gert-Show (4. Dezember 2021)

Rinderbraten mit Semmelknödel und Rotkohl.


----------



## hanzz (4. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Rinderbraten mit Semmelknödel und Rotkohl.
> Anhang anzeigen 392134



Gibts morgen so ähnlich mit Roulade


----------



## Blueser (4. Dezember 2021)

Bei uns gibt es morgen gesprengtes Huhn ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Dezember 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es morgen gesprengtes Huhn ...


Böllerverbot 2021/22

nix da


----------



## vonda1909 (4. Dezember 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Fertig Backmischung ?


Nee die Zutaten  bekomme  ich immer  von einem Kollegen  der Bäckerei  beliefert.


----------



## Gert-Show (4. Dezember 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es morgen gesprengtes Huhn ...


Also Früh-Kasse?


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Also Früh-Kasse?


Du meinst Frikase?


----------



## Floma (4. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Nennt sich Magic Dust…


Gute Wahl. Finde ich nicht nur für Pulled Pork optimal. Das ist halt der Rub, der runder ist und geschmacklich breiter aufgestell ist als andere US-Klassiker (Louisiana, Texas, etc.), aber noch auf exotische, herausstechende Zutaten wie Piment, Zimt, Kardamont, Anis, usw. verzichtet. 

Für mich bilden beim Magic Dust Paprika, Cumin, Knoblauch und Senfpulver zusammen mit dem aromatischen Fett des Schweines eine sensationelle Einheit, die vom Salz und Pfeffer geboostert den Mund bis in den letzten Winkel anspricht. Für Magic Dust PP würde ich über Leichen gehen. Bei anderen Basistieren, sogar schon beim Wildschwein, lass ich aber andere Mischungen gerne zu.


----------



## Gert-Show (4. Dezember 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Du meinst Frikase?


Habe nur die Bechstaben verwuchselt.


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. Dezember 2021)

Den Magic Dust gibt es von Ankerkraut auch fertig zu kaufen.


----------



## Blueser (4. Dezember 2021)

Ich mische mir den lieber selber nach Mike Mills Rezept. Reicht dann immer ne Weile...


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (5. Dezember 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Wenn du die Möglichkeit  hast  dir den aus Frankreich von Aldi mitbringen zulassen  mach das  Düsseldorfer oder Löwen extra Scharf  ist dagegen  Zahnpaster für Kinder.



Danke für diesen Tipp


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (5. Dezember 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es morgen gesprengtes Huhn ...



So etwas ähnliches wird es wohl nachher auch bei uns....
Frauchen hat Hähnchen-Fleisch aus dem TK geholt, mit dem Hinweis : "Kümmer Dich mal um einen leckeren Weißwein zum Mittag"
Ich vermute mal , es wird etwas in die asiatische Richtung gehen.......


----------



## Fruehling (5. Dezember 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich mische mir den lieber selber nach Mike Mills Rezept. Reicht dann immer ne Weile...



Dazu finde ich im Netz ff. Rezept:

64 g    Paprikapulver
33 g    Salz
65 g    Zucker, braun
15 g    Senfpulver
32 g    Chilipulver
24 g    Kreuzkümmel, gemahlen
14 g    Pfeffer
62 g    Knoblauchpulver
14 g    Cayennepfeffer

Kannste bestätigen, bzw. welche Art Paprikapulver nutzt Du?


----------



## Gert-Show (5. Dezember 2021)

Ich persönlich nehme das Paprikapulver edelsüß. Bei Kreuzkümmel nehme ich maximal die Hälfte der angegebenen Menge, der ist mir zu dominant.
Und statt braunem Zucker kommt bei mir Rohrzucker hinein.


----------



## Blueser (5. Dezember 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Dazu finde ich im Netz ff. Rezept:
> 
> 64 g    Paprikapulver
> 33 g    Salz
> ...


Yep, genau das! Paprika nehme ich edelsüß und einen Teil geräuchertes Paprikapulver. Senfpulver mache ich aus Senfkörnern in der Schlagmühle.


----------



## ralle (5. Dezember 2021)

Der Tafelspitz köchelt schon !!


----------



## ollidi (5. Dezember 2021)

Der erste luftgetrocknete Bauchspeck in dieser Saison ist auch fertig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Dezember 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> luftgetrocknete Bauchspeck



Wie machst du das Olli?


----------



## vonda1909 (5. Dezember 2021)

Floma schrieb:


> Gute Wahl. Finde ich nicht nur für Pulled Pork optimal. Das ist halt der Rub, der runder ist und geschmacklich breiter aufgestell ist als andere US-Klassiker (Louisiana, Texas, etc.), aber noch auf exotische, herausstechende Zutaten wie Piment, Zimt, Kardamont, Anis, usw. verzichtet.
> 
> Für mich bilden beim Magic Dust Paprika, Cumin, Knoblauch und Senfpulver zusammen mit dem aromatischen Fett des Schweines eine sensationelle Einheit, die vom Salz und Pfeffer geboostert den Mund bis in den letzten Winkel anspricht. Für Magic Dust PP würde ich über Leichen gehen. Bei anderen Basistieren, sogar schon beim Wildschwein, lass ich aber andere Mischungen gerne zu.


Kurze Frage WAS IST DER RUB?


----------



## ollidi (5. Dezember 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie machst du das Olli?


Eigentlich recht einfach.
- 1 Kilo Schweinebauch. Wenn noch Knochen drin sind, muss man die rausschnippeln. Vor allem aufpassen, daß nicht zu viele Fleischschnippel am Stück sind. das sollte schon relativ glatt sein.
- 500 Gramm Salz und 500 Gramm Zucker mischen. Dieses mal habe ich auch einen Esslöffel Rauchsalz und etwas Chili dazugegeben.
- das Fleisch in einen Gefrierbeutel und richtig gut mit der Salz- Zuckermischung abdecken. Man darf nichts mehr vom Fleisch erkennen. Dann den Beutel vakuumieren und mind. 24 Stunden in den Kühlschrank. Länger kann nicht schaden.
- Nach der Zeit das Fleisch aus der Tüte raus (man sieht, daß es schon ein ganzes Stück kleiner und fester geworden ist) und gut abwaschen.
- Dann muss man dasselbe mit dem Salz und Zucker machen, wie vorher beschrieben. Also 2x mit der Mischung vakuumieren und im Kühlschrank lagern.
- nach dem zweiten Durchgang im Kühlschrank wird das Fleisch gut abgewaschen und kurz an die Seite gelegt. Jetzt groben Pfeffer, Wacholder, Rosmarin und Loorberblätter im Mörser zerstossen. Da habe ich keine feste Vorgabe. Es muss aber soviel sein, daß man das Fleisch gut damit einreiben kann. Ich nehme meist ungefähr eine halbe Handvoll Pfefferkörner, ein-zwei Lorbeerblätter, ca. 5-8 Wachholderbeeren und einen Teelöffel getrockneten Rosmarin.
- das Fleisch gut damit einreiben und danach in einen Nylonstrumpf stecken. Wenn noch etwas von der Mischung übrig ist, einfach mit in den Strumpf packen.
- nun muss man das Paket nur noch an einem kühlen, trockenen und luftigem Ort für mind. zwei Wochen aufhängen. Besser sind drei Wochen. Ich hänge es immer bei mir im Vorratskeller auf. Auf dem Dachboden geht aber auch. Ich meine sogar das Schlafzimmer, wenn man es darin nicht zu warm hat.


----------



## Floma (5. Dezember 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage WAS IST DER RUB?


Meine Erklärung wäre, dass es sich dabei um eine trockene Gewürzmischung handelt, mit der Fleisch vielleicht 12 Std. vorm Grill bzw. Ofen direkt oder auf eine Senfschicht eingerieben wird. Neben allerlei Gewürzen ist da auch noch Zucker und Salz drin. Je nach Salz pökelt das Fleisch also zumindest im Randbereich etwas. Mit Meersalz sieht man das bspw. daran, dass die ersten 1-2 cm vom gegarten Fleisch rot sind.

Eine Wissenschaft für sich, die direkt auf die Alchemie zurückgeführt werden kann. Es reicht aber zu wissen, dass Magic Dust bei durchwachsenen Stücken vom Schwein und Rippchen immer funktioniert.


----------



## vonda1909 (5. Dezember 2021)

Wieder  etwas dazu gelernt Rub(reiben)
Das Fleisch Geschmackvoll machen da Trockenmischung eingerieben wird.
Das kenne ich noch unter Beizen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Dezember 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Eigentlich recht einfach.
> - 1 Kilo Schweinebauch. Wenn noch Knochen drin sind, muss man die rausschnippeln. Vor allem aufpassen, daß nicht zu viele Fleischschnippel am Stück sind. das sollte schon relativ glatt sein.
> - 500 Gramm Salz und 500 Gramm Zucker mischen. Dieses mal habe ich auch einen Esslöffel Rauchsalz und etwas Chili dazugegeben.
> - das Fleisch in einen Gefrierbeutel und richtig gut mit der Salz- Zuckermischung abdecken. Man darf nichts mehr vom Fleisch erkennen. Dann den Beutel vakuumieren und mind. 24 Stunden in den Kühlschrank. Länger kann nicht schaden.
> ...



Danke!


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Dezember 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Das kenne ich noch unter Beizen.


oder einfach mit einer trockenen Würzmischung würzen.
heute muss ja alles verdenglischt werden


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Dezember 2021)

So,

2 Portions-Lachsfilet-Stücke beizen gerade im Kühler .

Klassisch mit Meersalz, Zucker , ( Bio ) Zitronenabrieb und gehacktem Dill.

Beschwert mit Konservendosen 

Morgen wird noch Dijon - Senf mit schönem klarem Honig verrührt und noch mit frischem Dill - Sahnemeerettich auch besorgt.

Frischkäse und franz. Baguette müssen wohl auch noch mit bei.

Werde dieses mal wohl ein gebeiztes Stück vakuumieren und dann frosten - sollte durch das Beizen kaum Qualiverlust geben ( Wassermangel ) ?!

Die Bauchlappen vom Lachs werde ich zum Abend hin mehlieren und in Rosmarinbutter auf der Hautseite ausbacken - dazu gelbfleischige Bauernkartoffeln und Pfannengemüse - als Sosse Zitronen-Dill-Sahnesosse , schön reduziert in der Lachs-Pfanne 

R.s.


----------



## vonda1909 (5. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe es mal mit Kardamom  als  Gewürz gebeizt  paßt genau  zu Weihnachten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Dezember 2021)

Auflauf : besteht aus Lammgeschnetzeltes mit Kartoffelstampf und Käse überbacken


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Dezember 2021)

Lamm....

Liebe auch die kleinen Lammkottelets schön mit feinem Speckrand ,,, leicht rosa gebraten und mit Zitronen-Gorgonzola-Soße...

R.S.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (5. Dezember 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> .....Ich vermute mal , es wird etwas in die asiatische Richtung gehen.......



ging es auch, mit etwas Sambal und Sojasauce sehr lecker, und mit meiner Wein-Empfehlung war die Köchin auch zufrieden


----------



## vonda1909 (5. Dezember 2021)

Rinderleber mit Zwiebeln und Äpfel  Kartoffeln und Soße


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. Dezember 2021)

Gebratenes Dorsch-Filet mit Kartoffelpüree und
ein paar Honig-Gürkchen.............


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Dezember 2021)

Heute mal-
Kasseler mit Ananas und Sauerkraut,


----------



## vonda1909 (6. Dezember 2021)

Paprika  im Sauerkraut?
Wegen der Ananas


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Dezember 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Paprika  im Sauerkraut?
> Wegen der Ananas


Edelsweet-
nein nicht wegen der Ananas-
mache ich schon immer


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Dezember 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Paprika im Sauerkraut?


nicht ungewöhnlich, siehe Szegedinger Goulasch oder Luxembourger Sauerkraut


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Dezember 2021)

Nobbi, das sieht spitze aus


----------



## Jan_Cux (6. Dezember 2021)

Gemüsesuppe mit Fleischklößchen und Sternchennudeln


----------



## Gert-Show (6. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 richtig Klasse, ich liebe Kassler in der kalten Jahreszeit.
Jan_Cux Sternchennudeln interpretiere ich als verschlüsselte Buchstaben-Nudeln.


----------



## Minimax (6. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Edelsweet-


Auf der sinnlosen Jagd nach Schärferekorden und dem ganzen neumodischen Chilisorten Getue ist das gute alte "Paprika Edelsüss" ein bisschen in Vergessenheit geraten. Ein sehr nützliches Gewürz, um entsprechenden Speisen eine schöne Farbe zu verleihen, und eine geschmackliche "Rundheit" herzustellen, ohne viel zu riskieren.


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Auf der sinnlosen Jagd nach Schärferekorden und dem ganzen neumodischen Chilisorten Getue ist das gute alte "Paprika Edelsüss" ein bisschen in Vergessenheit geraten. Ein sehr nützliches Gewürz, um entsprechenden Speisen eine schöne Farbe zu verleihen, und eine geschmackliche "Rundheit" herzustellen, ohne viel zu riskieren.


hab eine schöne Farbe im Sauerkraut-


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> hab eine schöne Farbe im Sauerkraut-
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 392308


nobbi1962 , da möchte ich gern an Deinem Tisch sitzen und mitessen


----------



## Lil Torres (8. Dezember 2021)

am wochenende gab's flammlachs, daraus wurden dann am ende wirklich geniale burger im "pulled-pork-style". ich koche und esse wirklich sehr gerne aber das war ein richtiges highlight.


----------



## Jan_Cux (8. Dezember 2021)

Na das mal nen Fischbrötchen....  Flammlachs ist klar, teilst du mit uns das Rezept für die Marinade?


----------



## Lil Torres (8. Dezember 2021)

die marinade bestand aus groben senf, wildpreiselbeeren, einer roten zwiebel, teriyaki sauce und zitronensaft. hätte nie gedacht, dass das so genial harmoniert.


----------



## Lil Torres (8. Dezember 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Na das mal nen Fischbrötchen....  Flammlachs ist klar, teilst du mit uns das Rezept für die Marinade?


gerne jan, werde es hier gleich detaillierter niederschreiben. hatte gerade schon etwas dazu geschrieben...


----------



## yukonjack (8. Dezember 2021)

Diese Bilder...... das grenzt ja an seelische Grausamkeit, die reinste Folter. Bei mir gabs heute Leberwurstbrot


----------



## Lil Torres (8. Dezember 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Diese Bilder...... das grenzt ja an seelische Grausamkeit, die reinste Folter. Bei mir gabs heute Leberwurstbrot


ich muss gestehen, dass ich mich damit vorhin auch nochmal selbst gequält habe...  so ein burger jetzt, das wär's... 

so, wie versprochen... das rezept für die wirklich sensationelle marinade.

es wird hier von 500 gr. filet ausgegangen, ich hatte 1,3 kg und habe es dementsprechend etwas angepasst (verdoppelt). am ende zu großzügig, ich hatte noch eine gute portion marinade übrig.

*2 Esslöffel Grober Senf
2 Esslöffel Wildpreiselbeeren
1 halbe rote Zwiebel
2 Esslöffel Teriyaki Sauce
2 Esslöffel (frisch gepresster) Zitronensaft*


----------



## Lil Torres (8. Dezember 2021)

sorry, doppelpost.


----------



## Skott (9. Dezember 2021)

Lil Torres schrieb:


> ich muss gestehen, dass ich mich damit vorhin auch nochmal selbst gequält habe...  so ein burger jetzt, das wär's...
> 
> so, wie versprochen... das rezept für die wirklich sensationelle marinade.
> 
> ...


Danke für das Rezept ud die traumhaften Bilder, Torsten!  

Ich habe nur einen kleinen Kritikpunkt: Ich würde Feuer für die offene Lebensmittelzubereitung nicht unbedingt mit Bauholz speisen,
denn dieses ist meist in irgendeiner Form behandelt...


----------



## Lil Torres (9. Dezember 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Danke für das Rezept ud die traumhaften Bilder, Torsten!
> 
> Ich habe nur einen kleinen Kritikpunkt: Ich würde Feuer für die offene Lebensmittelzubereitung nicht unbedingt mit Bauholz speisen,
> denn dieses ist meist in irgendeiner Form behandelt...


das ist vollkommen richtig!! ich habe buchenholz genutzt, das holz auf dem bild hat dort eigentlich nichts zu suchen. es waren lediglich diese zwei stücke die den weg ins feuer gefunden haben. ich dachte mir im nachhinein auch, das man sowas wohl besser nicht machen sollte. deine kritik ist hier also angebracht.

danke dir.


----------



## Jason (9. Dezember 2021)

Hackbraten gefüllt mit Ei. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Dezember 2021)

Lil Torres schrieb:


> ich hatte noch eine gute portion marinade übrig.



das bedeutet, Du musst noch Lachs besorgen


----------



## vonda1909 (9. Dezember 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 392487
> 
> Hackbraten gefüllt mit Ei.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Nennt sich auch  falscher Hase.


----------



## zandertex (9. Dezember 2021)

Mise en Place ist alles....


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Dezember 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Mise en Place ist alles....


was hast Du verbrochen?
Zum Kartoffel schälen abkomandiert?


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Dezember 2021)

*jawoll Herr Leutnant, zwei Eimer Herr Leutnant*


----------



## zandertex (9. Dezember 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> was hast Du verbrochen?
> Zum Kartoffel schälen abkomandiert?


Das gibt ein Gratin.....der Spießbraten kommt morgen,heute kam nur das Foto von dem.


----------



## Blueser (9. Dezember 2021)

Vermute mal, da kommen Gäste ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (9. Dezember 2021)

Meinst du? Vielleicht haben Mo und Zander ja auch nur einen gesunden Appetit


----------



## Blueser (10. Dezember 2021)

Heute mit viel Käse, da für mich ganz allein .
Kartoffel-Broccolie-Schinken-Auflauf:


----------



## tomxxxtom (10. Dezember 2021)

buuuuuuu...  noch gute 2 Stunden...


----------



## tomxxxtom (10. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe fertig.


----------



## Blueser (10. Dezember 2021)

Die Kruste scheint gelungen __


----------



## Blueser (10. Dezember 2021)

.


----------



## tomxxxtom (10. Dezember 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Die Kruste scheint gelungen __


Zu gut, mir ist schlecht.


----------



## yukonjack (10. Dezember 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Zu gut, mir ist schlecht.


nen schönen Ratzeputz hinterher und der Ausgang wird wieder frei...............


----------



## Gert-Show (10. Dezember 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> nen schönen Ratzeputz hinterher und der Ausgang wird wieder frei...............


...oder einen leckeren Otzberg...schlimmer als Underberg, ich sags euch.


----------



## Naish82 (10. Dezember 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 392217
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Soße dazu ist Blasphemie!


----------



## Minimax (11. Dezember 2021)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Die *Soße* dazu ist Blasphemie!


Wie kann etwas, was aus sich heraus heilig ist, Blasphemie sein?
Und heißt es nicht auch schon in der Schrift:

"Du sollst kein warmes Tier, noch Fisch, noch Vogel, saucenlos zum Mahle reichen, weder dem Gast noch der Sippe, denn ein trockenes Mahl ist mir ein Lästernis und ein Gräuel." (Apokryphen des Lukullus, 32:16)

Ums Seelenheil besorgt,

MInischmaus


----------



## Mooskugel (11. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> "Du sollst kein warmes Tier, noch Fisch, noch Vogel, saucenlos zum Mahle reichen, weder dem Gast noch der Sippe, denn ein trockenes Mahl ist mir ein Lästernis und ein Gräuel." (Apokryphen des Lukullus, 32:16)



 *Amen*


----------



## daci7 (11. Dezember 2021)

Braten unser im Ofen, *geheiligt werde deine Kruste*, *dein Reich komme*, *deine* Soße geschehe, wie im Grille so auf Herden. Unser tägliches Brot gib uns heute; und vergib uns unser Fastfood, wie auch wir vergeben unseren meckernden Mitessern. Und führe uns nicht in Versuchung, sondern erlöse uns von den Beilagen.
In Ewigkeit. 
RAMEN


----------



## Blueser (11. Dezember 2021)

Fleisch-Gemüse-Eintopf:


----------



## Thomas. (11. Dezember 2021)




----------



## Blueser (11. Dezember 2021)

Werde ich mir kommende Woche auch mal gönnen. Darf ich allein essen, Frau geht da nicht ran...


----------



## Kizzo40 (11. Dezember 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 392659


Könntest du dein Rezept verraten?


----------



## rustaweli (11. Dezember 2021)

TK Truhe gehört leer zwecks Weihnachtsschmaus. Dazu Lust auf Fisch oder/und Burger. 
Also gut, noch etwas Weissfisch gefunden und filetiert. 




Im Anschluss kam dieser treue Begleiter zum Einsatz. 




Natürlich darf auf keinen Fall das leckere Dressing fehlen. Mayo, Joghurt und das Wichtigste überhaupt - Gurken Relish, damit stehen oder fallen einfach alle Fishburger! 
Kurz anbraten, 




und fertig. 
Einfach lecker!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe soeben einen Teil der Fleischwurstenden, aus dem jüngsten Sonderangebot der örtlichen Fleischerei, zu einer ersten schmackhaften Mahlzeit verarbeitet.









Fleischwurstpfanne mit karamellisierten roten Zwiebeln, Champignons und einem guten Stück Baguette dazu.


----------



## Thomas. (11. Dezember 2021)

Kizzo40 schrieb:


> Könntest du dein Rezept verraten?


Aus Zwiebeln, Möhren, Zwiebeln, Sellerie, Zwiebeln, Meerrettich, Zwiebeln, Porree, Zwiebeln, Muschelgewürz und Zwiebeln einen Sud kochen Muscheln rein fertig, und Zwiebeln nicht vergessen.


----------



## yukonjack (11. Dezember 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Aus Zwiebeln, Möhren, Zwiebeln, Sellerie, Zwiebeln, Meerrettich, Zwiebeln, Porree, Zwiebeln, Muschelgewürz und Zwiebeln einen Sud kochen Muscheln rein fertig, und Zwiebeln nicht vergessen.


Mit Freude im Herzen und Zwiebel im Bauch da kannste gut furzen und gesund biste auch.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. Dezember 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> ...da kannste gut furzen und gesund biste auch.



Mutig ist, wer Durchfall hat und trotzdem furzt.


----------



## Skott (11. Dezember 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> TK Truhe gehört leer zwecks Weihnachtsschmaus. Dazu Lust auf Fisch oder/und Burger.
> Also gut, noch etwas Weissfisch gefunden und filetiert.
> Anhang anzeigen 392667
> 
> ...


Danke für das Rezept und das Wort halten Thomas.


----------



## Skott (11. Dezember 2021)

Bei mir gab es heute Abend eine Meeresfrüchtepfanne als kleinen Snack (habe nur noch einen 1/2 Magen)
Erst mal Knobi und Petersilie in Olivenöl und Butter auslassen...






Dann Zwiebeln, Knobi und Peperoni dazu, die Petersilie kommt erst zum Schluss hinein...


----------



## Skott (11. Dezember 2021)

Dann die Meeresfrüchte anschmoren..









So wurde serviert...
	

		
			
		

		
	





Und nach dem Essen was feines zum Aufräumen...




Jetzt noch die Küche schrubben, gehört leider auch dazu...


----------



## Minimax (11. Dezember 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Dann die Meeresfrüchte anschmoren..
> Anhang anzeigen 392682
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, das ist aber ein appetitliches Pfännchen. Herrje jetzt habe ich einen schlimmen Meeresfruchtheisshunger


----------



## ralle (11. Dezember 2021)

Heute bleibt die Küche kalt !!


----------



## Jan_Cux (11. Dezember 2021)

Ein Traum... jedes Jahr Ringe ich mit mir auch den Schinken mit Block und Messer zu kaufen...  Nur würde ich es nicht schaffen den zu verzehren bevor er schimmelig ist. Die Antipasti sind natürlich auch klasse...


----------



## yukonjack (11. Dezember 2021)

Der


ralle schrieb:


> Heute bleibt die Küche kalt !!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 392697
> Anhang anzeigen 392698
> ...


Der Schinken sollte bis Weihnachten halten.  (bei mir gabs heute schon wieder Leberwurstbrot)


----------



## ralle (11. Dezember 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Der
> 
> Der Schinken sollte bis Weihnachten halten.  (bei mir gabs heute schon wieder Leberwurstbrot)


Das ist auch nicht verkehrt !!


----------



## yukonjack (11. Dezember 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Das ist auch nicht verkehrt !!


Bin z.Z. Strohwitwer, da gibt`s immer was schnelles, eben Leberwurstbrot.


----------



## Minimax (11. Dezember 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Der
> 
> Der Schinken sollte bis Weihnachten halten.  (bei mir gabs heute schon wieder Leberwurstbrot)


Du wirst lachen: Ich bin extra wegen Skott s Meeresfrücjtepfännchen durch Eis und Schnee für ein TK Päckchen Frutti zum Supermarkt marschiert, aber zuhause angekommen war der Jieper verflogen. Jetzt bin ich froh mir dort auch Brot und grobbe Leberwurst geholt zu haben auf die ich mich nun sehr freue.


Und bei nächster Gelegenheit brauch ich Blutwurst, Grützwurst, Panhas oder Möppkenbrot, ewig hatte ich das nicht!


----------



## yukonjack (11. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen: Ich bin extra wegen Skott s Meeresfrücjtepfännchen durch Eis und Schnee für ein TK Päckchen Frutti zum Supermarkt marschiert, aber zuhause angekommen war der Jieper verflogen. Jetzt bin ich froh mir dort auch Brot und grobbe Leberwurst geholt zu haben auf die ich mich nun sehr freue.
> 
> 
> Und bei nächster Gelegenheit brauch ich Blutwurst, Grützwurst, Panhas oder Möppkenbrot, ewig hatte ich das nicht!


Na dann guten Hunger ( kleines Gürkchen dazu kommt auch ganz gut)


----------



## Minimax (11. Dezember 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Na dann guten Hunger ( kleines Gürkchen dazu kommt auch ganz gut)


Naaaiiiiiin! Gürkchen vergessen!! 

Dir trotzdem einen guten Appetit.


----------



## yukonjack (11. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Naaaiiiiiin! Gürkchen vergessen!!
> 
> Dir trotzdem einen guten Appetit.


Ich sag lieber nix mehr (sonst vergreifts du dich noch am Jonnyfutter)


----------



## Jan_Cux (11. Dezember 2021)

Danke für den Tipp, kommt ins Wichtelpaket, eingelegte Gurken aus eigenem Anbau.... Komme mit dem Verzehr eh nicht mehr hinterher....


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. Dezember 2021)

Zu meinen noch aktiven Kneipenzeiten ging ich einst regelmäßig in eine Kneipe, welche da hieß _"Bistro Vieux Boucherie". _Wie der Name schon sagt, befand sich einst eine Metzgerei an diesem Ort. Gut konserviert bzw. geräuchert _- durch den Qualm von abertausenden Zigaretten, Zigarren und Pfeifen -_ hing dort stilecht ein Schinken an der Wand. Nicht aus Öl, dafür aus Fleisch aber sicherlich genauso alt und vergilbt. Hätte man sich im Suff von dem Ding eine Scheibe heruntergeschnitten und gegessen, also ich denke eine Großstadttaube aus der Altonaer S-Bahn Station wäre wesentlich bekömmlicher. Diese Mutprobe hat damals auch niemand gewagt.


----------



## ralle (11. Dezember 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ein Traum... jedes Jahr Ringe ich mit mir auch den Schinken mit Block und Messer zu kaufen...  Nur würde ich es nicht schaffen den zu verzehren bevor er schimmelig ist. Die Antipasti sind natürlich auch klasse...


Abschneiden - Einfrieren und fertig.  Und vorher "fressen" was man kann !!


----------



## Minimax (11. Dezember 2021)

Ja, ich bin appetitlich leicht erregbar heute. Und das kam so:
Wir hatten uns eigentlich einen kleinen Zweisamkeit Schlemmerabend mit Entenbollen Knödel und Rotkohl erträumt, und dafür alles schon vorgestern ein eingekauft. Und Mrs. Minima. ist eine Meisterin der Kasserolle, und die Ententeile schonmal leicht vorgeschmort. Sie hätte sich um die Ente gekümmert, und die Soße, Meine Aufgabe bzw Druckposten wäre gewesen, die Klöße (Danke an Mr. Hengelein) und den Rotkohl (Ich bin ebenfalls den Gebrüdern Kühne zu dank verpflichtet) bereit zu stellen, bzw. den Rotkohl mit meinem geheimen Rotkohltrick aus nem Glasgemüse in eine purpurn glänzende Köstlichkeit zu verwandeln.

Gestern schlug die Katastrophe zu: Die Missus wurde geboostert, und hat sich innerhalb weniger Stunden in ein kleines, süßes, vor Schüttelfrost klapperndes Häuflein Elend verwandelt. War auch heute kein schöner Tag für die Liebste. Aber: DIe Ente war gestartet, und musste verbraucht werden. ("Wäre... zu schade, nichts... umkommen... lassen...") Stiess sie zwischen farblosen zitternden Lippen hervor.

Also habe ich dann den ganzen Pipapo allein veranstalten müssen, und ich ich kann auch Wassergeflügel und ne passable Jus draus erarbeiten, aber das hab ich seit Jahren nicht mehr gemacht. Vor allem nicht in Mrs. M zweieinhalb Quadratmeter Küche und ihrem sagenhaft betagten und gefährlichen Gasherd (3 Stufen: Aus-An-Abendnachrichten).

Jedenfalls, gings dann irgendwie, und die Tatsache das ich keine Photos machen konnte, zeigt das es nicht so einfach war. Am Ende sassen wir beide Nassgeschwitzt aus unterschiedlichen Gründen am Küchentisch: DIe Missus tapfer in eine Decke gehüllt, wie so eine kleine Andenmumie, es brach mir das Herz, ich sattgekocht nach zwei Stunden ENten-Knödel-Rotkohldämpfen und mit vom Abschmecken verbrannter Zunge.

Wir haben uns dann beide ne kleine Spatzenportion -aus purer Willenskraft, eigentlich wars ein Festmahl- in den Mund geschoben, und dann Ende im Gelände.

Jetzt schläft Sie (hoffentlich), ich hingegen habe mich erholt, und mein Körper erinnert sich nur das er heute längere Zeit deftigen Köstlichkeiten ausgesetzt war ohne genug davon zu erhalten.

Seitdem genügt jeder Funke, um Meinen Appetit zu wecken.. aber das kennt ihr sicherlich?

hg
Minimax


----------



## Jan_Cux (11. Dezember 2021)

In der Theorie mag das funktionieren,,, Im Single Haushalt... Mein Gefrierschrank ist voll., die beiden Truhen bei meinen Eltern auch... Mein Vater freut sich immer wenn ich erfolgreich Angeln war, meine Mutter schimpft mit mir, schlepp mir hier keinen Fisch mehr an....


----------



## yukonjack (12. Dezember 2021)

ralle schrieb:


> Abschneiden - Einfrieren und fertig.  Und vorher "fressen" was man kann !!


Meine Eltern haben früher immer Ende November Anfang Dezember ein Schwein geschlachtet. 3 bis 4 Zentner hatte die Sau wohl immer. Da wurde neben Leberwurst natürlich auch Schinken gemacht. Dieser Schinken wurde dann erst (wenn ich mich recht entsinne) zur Spargelzeit angeschnitten. Eine Köstlichkeit.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (12. Dezember 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Aus Zwiebeln, Möhren, Zwiebeln, Sellerie, Zwiebeln, Meerrettich, Zwiebeln, Porree, Zwiebeln, Muschelgewürz und Zwiebeln einen Sud kochen Muscheln rein fertig, und Zwiebeln nicht vergessen.


.... hört sich gut an, aber das Ganze wirklich ohne Weißwein ???


----------



## Minimax (12. Dezember 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> .... hört sich gut an, aber das Ganze wirklich ohne Weißwein ???


und vor allem: Darf es das sein?


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (12. Dezember 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Mutig ist, wer Durchfall hat und trotzdem furzt.



Bei Durchfall reicht schon Husten......


----------



## Minimax (12. Dezember 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Aus Zwiebeln, Möhren, Zwiebeln, Sellerie, Zwiebeln, Meerrettich, Zwiebeln, Porree, Zwiebeln, Muschelgewürz und Zwiebeln einen Sud kochen Muscheln rein fertig, und Zwiebeln nicht vergessen.


Das sind so schöne Zutaten, da kann man das Muschelgewürz getrost weglassen, das ist nur die getrocknete Variante der guten Sachen die Du ohnehin schon reingetan hast. Köstlich  
Muscheln rheinische Art sind eine meiner Leibspeisen, herrlich.


----------



## Minimax (12. Dezember 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Mit Freude im Herzen und Zwiebel im Bauch da kannste gut furzen und gesund biste auch.





Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Mutig ist, wer Durchfall hat und trotzdem furzt.





Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Bei Durchfall reicht schon Husten......



Es ist bestimmt besser, wenn wir uns in diesem schönen Thread, wo wir uns immer wieder neue Herrliche Gaumen- und Augenschmäuse präsentieren, auf den EIngang der guten Speisen konzentrieren, und nicht ihren Ausgang. Wer da ein besonderes Interesse hat, oder Redebedarf sieht kann ja einen eigenen Thread dazu aufmachen.
Hier geht es ja um Appetit, und Appetitlichkeit- wir sitzen sozusagen alle am Tisch und wollen uns über die Leckereien freuen.

Minimax


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (12. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> und vor allem: Darf es das sein?


NEIN !


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Dezember 2021)




----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Dezember 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich habe soeben einen Teil der Fleischwurstenden, aus dem jüngsten Sonderangebot der örtlichen Fleischerei, zu einer ersten schmackhaften Mahlzeit verarbeitet.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 392672
> Anhang anzeigen 392673
> ...


ich glaub viele Leute wissen gar nicht wie lecker so eine Lyoner/Fleischwurstpfanne sein kann.
Auch ein Wurstgulasch daraus ist wahrlich köstlich


----------



## Blueser (12. Dezember 2021)

Oder Soljanka ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Dezember 2021)

Die Fleischwurstenden sind auch gut für das Arbeitsbrot und zurück kommt das Hasenbrot-
es wurde nichts weggeschmissen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> und zurück kommt das Hasenbrot-
> es wurde nichts weggeschmissen.



https://www.leckerhasenbrot.de/hasenbrot-wie-kamt-ihr-auf-den-namen/


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Dezember 2021)

Mit den restlichen Fleischwurstenden, es sind noch vier Stück an der Zahl, mache ich mir heute wohl einen großen Nudelauflauf.
Für 2,00€ sind diese Reststücken absolut genial, für wirklich kleines Geld erhält man eine riesen Packung und die Wurst ist nicht vom Discounter.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Dezember 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Mit den restlichen Fleischwurstenden, es sind noch vier Stück an der Zahl, mache ich mir heute wohl einen großen Nudelauflauf.
> Für 2,00€ sind diese Reststücken absolut genial, für wirklich kleines Geld erhält man eine riesen Packung und die Wurst ist nicht vom Discounter.


ich kauf die auch ab und an, für Pfälzer Wurstsalat.
Für schmales Geld kann man auch sehr lecker kochen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Dezember 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ich kauf die auch ab und an, für Pfälzer Wurstsalat.
> Für schmales Geld kann man auch sehr lecker kochen



Einen bayerischen Wurstsalat werde ich demnächst mal davon machen bzw. überhaupt einmal ausprobieren.
Auch ein paniertes Jägerschnitzel, nach Art des bekannten DDR-Rezeptes mit Jagdwurst, müsste sich gut daraus realisieren lassen.

Diese Fleischwurstenden für 2,00 Euro werden mit gewisser Regelmäßigkeit von der hiesigen Fleischerei angeboten. Hin und wieder gibt es auch Reststücken anderer Wurst. Im Verkaufsraum haben sie dafür extra eine Kühltruhe stehen. Wahrlich ein Sonderangebot bei dem man gerne zugreift. Bei Aldi ist die Wurst jedenfalls um ein Vielfaches teurer und besteht dabei wohl auch zu 80% aus Separatorenfleisch. Eigentlich schon seltsam, dass man in unseren Gefilden solche Reststücken scheinbar nur über solche Preise verkauft bekommt. Das ist doch ganz normale Wurstmasse, so wie der Rest der Wurst auch.

Ich mag die Pfälzer Leberwurst, was kann ich mir also unter einem Pfälzer Wurstsalat vorstellen?


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Dezember 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> was kann ich mir also unter einem Pfälzer Wurstsalat vorstellen?


der ist ähnlich dem Bayrischen, mit Essig, Öl, Gewürzgurken, Zwiebeln , Senf, Knobi und Petersilie.
Ob er schmeckt hängt wesentlich von der Qualität der Wurst und vom Essig ab.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Dezember 2021)

wenn Du da jetzt noch einen Schweizer Bergkäse reinschnippelst, hast Du einen Schweizer Wurstsalat,
schmeckt auch super


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Dezember 2021)

Pfälzer Leberwurst mag ich auch sehr gerne.
wir habe die und schmeckt  gut.


----------



## Skott (12. Dezember 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Mit den restlichen Fleischwurstenden, es sind noch vier Stück an der Zahl, mache ich mir heute wohl einen großen Nudelauflauf.
> Für 2,00€ sind diese Reststücken absolut genial, für wirklich kleines Geld erhält man eine riesen Packung und die Wurst ist nicht vom Discounter.


2,00 € für die 4 Wurstenden ist aber ein super Preis, das würde hier kein Schlachter machen.
Der würde die lieber zu bayrischem oder Schweizer Wurstsalat verarbeiten und dann zu entprechenden Kursen verhökern.
Das Einzige was du hier bekommen kannst, sind gemischte Kanten oder Endstücke von Wurst, die aber zeitlich schon an der Haltbarkeitsgrenze kratzen oder diese
bereits überschritten haben. Da kann man gelegentlich so ein Beutelchen für nen schmalen Taler (meist 1,00€) bekommen.
Manchmal kann man arme Leute sehen, die verschämt danach fragen, weil sie nicht genügend Geld haben, um sich frische Wurst leisten zu können...
Die sortieren sich dann das noch essbare raus, obwohl es mit anderen Stücken, die manchmal schon riechen oder die Farbe verändert haben, im gleichen Beutel war.
Manche kaufen das aber auch für ihren Hund...


----------



## Spaßfischer (12. Dezember 2021)

Flammlachs mit Kartoffeln


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Dezember 2021)

Es sind sogar 7 dicke Wurstenden in der vakuumierten Packung enthalten. Beim Nächsten Kauf muss ich die Packung direkt einmal wiegen.






Auf jeden Fall bekommt man für kleines Geld massiv viel Fleischwurst, welche dazu auch noch sehr gut schmeckt. Ansonsten brächte einem das tollste Sonderangebot ja auch nichts. Die Wurst wurde mir am 08.12. von einem Arbeitskollegen mitgebracht, den ich darum gebeten hatte. Bei einem angegebenen MHD bis zum 19.12. kann man echt nicht meckern. Altes Zeug ist das jedenfalls nicht.

So viel Fleisch- und Wurstsalat kann die Fleischerei wahrscheinlich gar nicht verkaufen, als dass sie aus den Reststücken noch etwas zaubert. Einen Fleischsalat, für das sonntägliche Brötchen, könnte ich mir daraus tatsächlich auch einmal prima machen.

Generell ist unsere Überflussgesellschaft aber schon recht echt erschreckend, wobei ich mich über die preiswerten Wurstendstücken aktuell schon freue.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Dezember 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> 2,00 € für die 4 Wurstenden ist aber ein super Preis, das würde hier kein Schlachter machen.
> Der würde die lieber zu bayrischem oder Schweizer Wurstsalat verarbeiten und dann zu entprechenden Kursen verhökern.
> Das Einzige was du hier bekommen kannst, sind gemischte Kanten oder Endstücke von Wurst, die aber zeitlich schon an der Haltbarkeitsgrenze kratzen oder diese
> bereits überschritten haben. Da kann man gelegentlich so ein Beutelchen für nen schmalen Taler (meist 1,00€) bekommen.
> ...


so ist das leider, viele Rentner, die ihr Leben lang hart gearbeitet haben, sind auf so etwas angewiesen.
Aber Gammel wie Du es beschreibst ist klar verboten


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Dezember 2021)

dieser kleine Vogel diente heute zu Übungszwecken, damit es mit dem Großen an Weihnachten auch klappt  Ente gut alles gut












meine Portion


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Dezember 2021)

zugegeben, heute war das Essen nicht gerade das Billigste, aber dafür hab ich ja das superteure Gemüse weggelassen. 
Auch die sündhaft teuren Kartoffeln blieben weg und ich aß den Vogel mit schnödem selbstgebackenem Mischbrot.


----------



## Skott (12. Dezember 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> zugegeben, heute war das Essen nicht gerade das Billigste, aber dafür hab ich ja das superteure Gemüse weggelassen.
> Auch die sündhaft teuren Kartoffeln blieben weg und ich aß den Vogel mit schnödem selbstgebackenem Mischbrot.


Und in der Not schmeckt die Ente auch ohne Brot...  Obwohl das Brot gut dafür ist etwas von dem leckeren Fett aufzusaugen...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. Dezember 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Und in der Not schmeckt die Ente auch ohne Brot...  Obwohl das Brot gut dafür ist etwas von dem leckeren Fett aufzusaugen...


Nach dem Motto:
Fleisch für mich und Brot für die Welt   …


----------



## Skott (12. Dezember 2021)

Brillendorsch
sorry Christian, ich vergaß: sieht sehr gelungen und lecker aus, deine Ente!! 
Ist das eine normale oder etwas besonderes vom Fleisch (Haltung und Aufzucht) her?
Magst du das Rezept verraten?
Sieht eigentlich ziehmlich simpel aus (nicht negativ gemeint!)
Insbesondere interessieren mich:
Füllung
Anbraten oder nicht
Temperatur und Dauer
Lieben Dank im voraus!


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Dezember 2021)

Die Füllung besteht aus Apfelstücke, 1/2 Zitrone, 2 Zwiebeln, Trockenobstmischung gewürzt mit ordentlich Majoran, Pfeffer, Salz und Beifuß. 
Ich schneide das Obst vorher und würze es in einer Schüssel.
Ofen auf 120 Grad vorheizen, den Vogel mit der Brustseite nach unten in einen ausreichend großen Bräter legen, die restliche Füllung
drumherum verteilen und mit einem halben Liter Fond oder Gemüsebrühe angießen. nach 2 Std den Vogel drehen, 1/8 Liter Rotwein angießen und die Hitze auf 180 Grad erhöhen. 45 min. weiterbacken und alle 10 Min. mit dem Bratensaft begießen. Fertig , knusprig und saftig

Bei dieser Zubereitungsart gilt je Kg 1 Std Garzeit


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Dezember 2021)

alles bei Umluft versteht sich


----------



## Skott (12. Dezember 2021)

Brillendorsch
Ganz lieben Dank, Christian!!!! 
War das vom Fleisch her eine besondere Ente???


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Dezember 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Brillendorsch
> Ganz lieben Dank, Christian!!!!
> War das vom Fleisch her eine besondere Ente???


eine ganz normale Pekingente Freilauf.
also nichts außergewöhnliches.
Die vom Biohof kann ich mir nicht oft leisten, sind aber geschmacklich eine andere Welt


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Dezember 2021)

Zu Weihnachten gibt es dann die große Verwandte des kleinen Vogels.
Dann natürlich mit Knödel, viel Soße und Rotkohl.


----------



## Skott (12. Dezember 2021)

Danke Christian!


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Dezember 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Danke Christian!


gerne Wolfgang


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Dezember 2021)

Nachdem ich die fette, sehr leckere Ente verzehrt habe, dachte ich so bei mir:

Jetzt könntest Du doch mal den hausgemacheten Grappa probieren, den dir dein Freund in Istrien geschenkt hat.
boah ey, mild auf der Zunge, fruchtig im Geschmack, super.
Hab noch einen getrunken.
Dannn i mulagen, de wirkt!
70% hatta gesacht  leck fett


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Dezember 2021)

da hat die Floskel " ein Doppelter"  gleich mal ne neue Bedeutung.
Aber der ist wirklich gut, die Voltzahl spürt man erst wenn es zu spät ist


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Dezember 2021)

der ist zwar lecker und mild im Geschmack, aber doch zu gefährlich.
Ich werde ihn zu Likör verarbeiten, der holt die letzten Aromastoffe aus den Früchten, der könnte sie evtl. sogar auflösen


----------



## rustaweli (12. Dezember 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Oder Soljanka ...


Die gibt es wieder an den kommenden Feiertagen. Wie ich sie liebe...


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Dezember 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Die gibt es wieder an den kommenden Feiertagen. Wie ich sie liebe...


Das ist ja auch was ganz feines. Würde mir auch sehr schmecken an den Tagen.


----------



## Thomas. (14. Dezember 2021)

heute mal das Niederländische Nationalgericht


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Dezember 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> heute mal das Niederländische Nationalgericht
> Anhang anzeigen 392877


da sieht man deutlich, warum die Niederländische Küche so berühmt ist,


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Dezember 2021)

Das sollten Bratkartoffeln werden, nach dem Telefonat waren es Briketts geworden. Sch... s Telefon.


----------



## Kizzo40 (14. Dezember 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das sollten Bratkartoffeln werden, nach dem Telefonat waren es Briketts geworden. Sch... s Telefon.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 392882


Sowas kenn ich


----------



## Gert-Show (14. Dezember 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> heute mal das Niederländische Nationalgericht
> Anhang anzeigen 392877


Bei mir brutzeln auch gerade Frikandeln im Ofen, aber nicht "spezial" und mit selbstgemachten Kartoffelspalten.
Aber "Schranke" ist auch okay.


----------



## Gert-Show (14. Dezember 2021)




----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Dezember 2021)

ne deftige Kartoffelsuppe nach Omis Art ist bei diesem Wetter einfach geil.
Bankside Dreamer , beachte mal die Einlage


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Dezember 2021)

ich liebe diese deftige Hausmannskost, wie sie früher gekocht wurde.
Auch bei festlichen Essen mag eher die alte Schule.


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Dezember 2021)

Schwarzbrot, 2 Spiegeleier,Salami.


----------



## Los 2 (15. Dezember 2021)

So einfach, so gut


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (17. Dezember 2021)

Ein paar Reste mussten weg, es wurde ein sehr leckerer Eintopf draus.







Ein schönes vorweihnachtliches WE Euch


----------



## Blueser (17. Dezember 2021)

Das gab es heute bei meinem Sohn. Eines der Lieblingsgerichte meiner Schwiegertochter :


----------



## honig-im-kopf (17. Dezember 2021)

hab heute grad mein menue zu weihnachten zusammengestellt -

vorspeise - tartar vom saibling
hauptspeise - rehfilet mit preiselbeeren
nachspeise - vanilleeis mit cremewisky

ich trink den whisky - die anderen können sich am eis und der creme laben ...


----------



## Blueser (17. Dezember 2021)

Reh gibt es bei uns auch zu Weihnachten. Muss mal in den Tiefen meiner TK schauen, ob Keule oder Rücken. Ist jedenfalls noch einiges vorrätig.


----------



## honig-im-kopf (17. Dezember 2021)

her damit ...


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Dezember 2021)

Weihnachtliche Tradition, wenn
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
nur die Aufräumarbeiten danach nicht wären.


----------



## daci7 (18. Dezember 2021)

An Heiligabend mit Schwiegereltern gibbet hier auch Roulladen - da wird man die Männer aus dieser Sippe in diesem Leben wohl nicht mehr von abbringen. Ist aber auch einfach lecker 
Dazu vorher ein paar Taubenbrüste im Speckmantel und nachher einen guten Tropfen.
Mit meiner Mischpoke gibbet traditionell ne Gans. Wir müssen uns nur noch entscheiden ob Haus- oder Wildgans.
Ick freu ma!!


----------



## NaabMäx (18. Dezember 2021)

Tauben Brüste im Speckmantel...... Anatomisch bedingtes Leiden?


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Dezember 2021)

*



*

Los geht es zur zweiten Runde.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Dezember 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Das gab es heute bei meinem Sohn. Eines der Lieblingsgerichte meiner Schwiegertochter :
> Anhang anzeigen 393171


Was ist das ?

lg nobbi


----------



## yukonjack (18. Dezember 2021)

So ab 15:25 min. Celler Roulade roh. Nicht unbedingt mein Fall aber sehr beliebt in Celle.


----------



## Blueser (18. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Was ist das ?
> 
> lg nobbi


Spagetti mit Lachs und Broccoli-Sahnesoße


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Dezember 2021)

Spaghetti Bolognese


----------



## honig-im-kopf (18. Dezember 2021)

ich hatte grade 2 dicke, fette burger - saulecker


----------



## Gert-Show (18. Dezember 2021)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> ich hatte grade 2 dicke, fette burger - saulecker


Foto?


----------



## honig-im-kopf (18. Dezember 2021)

geht nicht - schon gefuttert


----------



## tomxxxtom (18. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Spaghetti Bolognese
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 393216
> 
> ...


Parmesan Bolognese mit Spagetti - genau richtig!!!


----------



## Thomas. (18. Dezember 2021)

hat jemand zufällig ein Rezept für 2kg Damwild (aus der Keule), am liebsten im Backofen zubereitet und in einem Stück (kein Gulasch).
soll für den 1ten Weihnachtstag sein.
Vorschläge für beilagen sind auch willkommen (Birne und Preiselbeeren sollten auch darin vorkommen).   

am 2ten kommt dann wie bei allen Rinderrouladen


----------



## Elmar Elfers (18. Dezember 2021)

Heute wieder ein Fall von Völlerei erlitten …
Pfannkuchenteig mit Kakao. Und dann mit braunem Zucker, Zimt, Vanilleeis und Amarula. Ich gebe zu: drei waren zu viel …


----------



## Gert-Show (18. Dezember 2021)

Hähnchengeschnetzeltes mit Erbsen und Champignons, dazu Schupfnudeln.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (19. Dezember 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> hat jemand zufällig ein Rezept für 2kg Damwild (aus der Keule), am liebsten im Backofen zubereitet und in einem Stück (kein Gulasch).
> soll für den 1ten Weihnachtstag sein.
> Vorschläge für beilagen sind auch willkommen (Birne und Preiselbeeren sollten auch darin vorkommen).
> 
> am 2ten kommt dann wie bei allen Rinderrouladen




Vlt. hilft das ...









						Hirschkeule mit Rosenkohl und Pilzrahm von miguan | Chefkoch
					

Hirschkeule mit Rosenkohl und Pilzrahm. Über 20 Bewertungen und für sehr gut befunden. Mit ► Portionsrechner ► Kochbuch ► Video-Tipps! Jetzt entdecken und ausprobieren!



					www.chefkoch.de
				




Johannisbeergelee kannst Du gerne durch Preisselbeere und/oder Birne ersetzen


----------



## Blueser (19. Dezember 2021)

Rahmgemüse und Schnitzel:


----------



## honig-im-kopf (19. Dezember 2021)

zum frühstück ???


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. Dezember 2021)

Hab ich auch grad gedacht


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Dezember 2021)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> zum frühstück ???


in Deutschland ist um 12 Uhr Mittag !


----------



## Blueser (19. Dezember 2021)

Yep ...


----------



## Blueser (19. Dezember 2021)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> zum frühstück ???


Schonmal auf die Uhr geschaut?


----------



## honig-im-kopf (19. Dezember 2021)

Jawoll Herr General ...

ich Frühstücke meist zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr - warmes Essen gibt es zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr, oder wir gehen mit Freunden Essen, dann wird es später


----------



## sprogoe (19. Dezember 2021)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> Jawoll Herr General ...
> 
> ich Frühstücke meist zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr - warmes Essen gibt es zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr, oder wir gehen mit Freunden Essen, dann wird es später


So ist das richtig, da spart man das Abendbrot und kann sich dann später mal einen tollen Bungalow bauen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Dezember 2021)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> ich Frühstücke meist zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr - warmes Essen gibt es zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr, oder wir gehen mit Freunden Essen, dann wird es später


bin morgens immer müde, aber abends bin ich wach


----------



## zandertex (19. Dezember 2021)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> Jawoll Herr General ...
> 
> ich Frühstücke meist zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr - warmes Essen gibt es zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr, oder wir gehen mit Freunden Essen, dann wird es später


wir halten das auch so.


----------



## Ostseesilber (19. Dezember 2021)

...frische Mefo Kotletts aus der Pfanne...
Tellerbilder leider unscharf


----------



## Thomas. (19. Dezember 2021)

leider kein Tellerbild, war aber Klasse


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Dezember 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> leider kein Tellerbild, war aber Klasse
> Anhang anzeigen 393271



Ich hoffe sehr Du hast die Fische für dieses tolle Bild nicht töten müssen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Dezember 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sehr Du hast die Fische für dieses tolle Bild nicht töten müssen.


alles Suizidopfer


----------



## Thomas. (19. Dezember 2021)

nee ich mach sowas nicht, bringt mir immer ein Freund mit der keine Forelle mag


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Dezember 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> in Deutschland ist um 12 Uhr Mittag !


Da ist bei mir noch Frühschoppen-
aufen Sonntag


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (19. Dezember 2021)

Leber - Geschnetzeltes


----------



## Gert-Show (19. Dezember 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Leber - Geschnetzeltes
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 393286


…mit meinem Lieblingsgemüse.


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. Dezember 2021)

Zum Abendessen gab es Grünkohl, Bratkartoffeln, Kochwurst und ne Scheibe Kassler.... Das Mittagessen fiel heute aus.


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Dezember 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Zum Abendessen gab es Grünkohl, Bratkartoffeln, Kochwurst und ne Scheibe Kassler.... Das Mittagessen fiel heute aus.
> Anhang anzeigen 393298


Ich hab auch schon alles im Haus-
auch eine Schweinebacke-
Grünkohl wie immer von Heinrich Lüders.






lg nobbi


----------



## Gert-Show (19. Dezember 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Zum Abendessen gab es Grünkohl, Bratkartoffeln, Kochwurst und ne Scheibe Kassler.... Das Mittagessen fiel heute aus.
> Anhang anzeigen 393298


Grünkohl mit Pinkel…sozusagen?


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. Dezember 2021)

Ne, eher Mettenden oder Kohlwurst. Pinkel ist ja ne Grützwurst, auch lecker aber diesmal  nicht dabei.


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Dezember 2021)

Aber der zweite Mann oder Frau muss auf Kassler verzichten??


----------



## Mooskugel (19. Dezember 2021)

Cordon Bleu mit Erbsen und Möhren und Bratkartoffeln


----------



## Gert-Show (19. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> …mit meinem Lieblingsgemüse.


Ich habe leider meine schwäbische Madam nie von Leber oder Rosenkohl überzeugen können, obwohl ich mir (wie immer in der Küche) alle Mühe gegeben habe.
Aber jetzt ist sie schon ins Ländle abgedüst, zur Mama, sodass ich 4 Tage als Strohwitwer mein eigenes Süppchen kochen kann.


----------



## Gert-Show (19. Dezember 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Cordon Bleu mit Erbsen und Möhren und Bratkartoffeln


Cool, dass du vor lauter Essen den Countdown beim Wichteln vergessen hast.


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. Dezember 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Aber der zweite Mann oder Frau muss auf Kassler verzichten??


Der zweite Teller ist von meiner Tochter, sie wollte kein Kassler. Hatte ja aber im Gegensatz zu mir schon ein Mittagessen verspeist so gegen 13 Uhr...


----------



## Blueser (19. Dezember 2021)

Mein Speichelfluss hält sich bei Grünkohl in engen Grenzen ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Dezember 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Mein Speichelfluss hält sich bei Grünkohl in engen Grenzen ...


Zuckern


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. Dezember 2021)

Muß ja nicht jeder Alles mögen, die Geschmecker sind halt verschieden. Völlig Ok so...


----------



## Blueser (19. Dezember 2021)

Genau, mit Zucker ist er für mich komplett ungenießbar...


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Dezember 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Genau, mit Zucker ist er für mich komplett ungenießbar...


Birnen, Bohnen und Speck-
die Birne süß-


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (19. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> …mit meinem Lieblingsgemüse.



....ganz frisch aus dem Garten eines Freundes, einfach nur lecker


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (19. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon alles im Haus-
> auch eine Schweinebacke-
> Grünkohl wie immer von Heinrich Lüders.
> 
> ...



Ist das Grünkohl pur in der Dose ? Ungewürzt, nur gerupft vom Stiel....??
wir haben gestern frischen Grünkohl verarbeitet, ganz klassisch mit Schweinebauch und deftig gewürzt gekocht.
Ein paar Portionen im TK und zum zeitnahen Verbrauch (nach möglichst 1-2 maligen Aufwärmen !) für die nächsten Tage..


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Dezember 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Ist das Grünkohl pur in der Dose ? Ungewürzt, nur gerupft vom Stiel....??
> wir haben gestern frischen Grünkohl verarbeitet, ganz klassisch mit Schweinebauch und deftig gewürzt gekocht.
> Ein paar Portionen im TK und zum zeitnahen Verbrauch (nach möglichst 1-2 maligen Aufwärmen !) für die nächsten Tage..


Ja!

ich wasche kein Grünkohl mehr-
5mal iner Badewanne und ist immer noch Sand drin


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich habe leider meine schwäbische Madam nie von Leber oder Rosenkohl überzeugen können, obwohl ich mir (wie immer in der Küche) alle Mühe gegeben habe.


mach Spätzle dazu, mit viel Sooß. Dann ist sie Zuhause


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Dezember 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> mach Spätzle dazu, mit viel Sooß. Dann ist sie Zuhause


od. für die Frau mal-
wie wir im Norden-

Die perfekte Leber mit Kartoffelpüree geschmorten Zwiebeln und Apfelmus


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (21. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ja!
> 
> ich wasche kein Grünkohl mehr-
> 5mal iner Badewanne und ist immer noch Sand drin



Das hört sich gut an, würde ich auch mal probieren...
Wo kann man "Heinrich Lüders" kaufen, nur online oder irgendwo Hausmarke ??


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Dezember 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an, würde ich auch mal probieren...
> Wo kann man "Heinrich Lüders" kaufen, nur online oder irgendwo Hausmarke ??


Das ist Rewe-Edeka -
habt ihr sowas nicht?

meine Hauptdarsteller heute vorab im Bild-
für Grünkohl


----------



## Nelearts (21. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ja!
> 
> ich wasche kein Grünkohl mehr-
> 5mal iner Badewanne und ist immer noch Sand drin


Nimm Grünköhl aus Holland, da ist garantiert kein/e Sand/Erde dran.
Geschmack aber leider auch nicht
Gruß in den Norden,
Nelearts


----------



## Ladi74 (21. Dezember 2021)

Mir graust es schon vorm 2.Feiertag!
Da ist nur noch der Grünkohl (bei uns Braunkraut genannt) übrig. Ist aber Tradition....
Dazu gibt's dann Reste. Kein Karnickel! Die ausm Supermarkt kommen ja aus China!

Blueser bzw alle Thüringer hier
Bautzen Senf ist immer noch der Beste! Dazu ne Roster vom Imbiss "Hase" in Magdala.)

Wart ihr schon mal in der Senfmühle Kleinhettstedt?
Gibt echt geiles Zeug dort! Allerdings muss man auch tiefer in die Tasche greifen als bei der Massenware.
Bin trotzdem wiede bei der Massenware gelandet. Brauche mind. 1Becher pro Woche.


----------



## Nelearts (21. Dezember 2021)

Senfmühlen sind bei uns bevorzugt!
Wir nutzen immer die in Monschau.
Zwar immer noch ca. 100 Km Fahrtstrecke aber dann decken wir uns halt für 1 Jahr ein. Immer noch besser als die Industriematsche,
Der hält ja. Nicht so wie 3 Millionen Jahre altes Himalaya-Salz mit MHD 31-12-2021!


----------



## Nelearts (21. Dezember 2021)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Kein Karnickel! Die ausm Supermarkt kommen ja aus China!


VORSICHT! Karnickel aus China sind oftmals Fledermäuse....
Und somit Covid behaftet!
OK, ich gebe zu, bin Antichinesisch gepolt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Dezember 2021)

Die  Bratkartoffeln sind mit Zucker angebraten-
zum Schluss kommt noch  Paniermehl mit rein-
Salz ist klar







Tellerbild -
Grünkohl mit Zucker







ich werde ein Shitstorm erwarten-
aber nur wegen Zucker.


----------



## yukonjack (21. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Die  Bratkartoffeln sind mit Zucker angebraten-
> zum Schluss kommt noch  Paniermehl mit rein-
> Salz ist klar
> 
> ...


So lange du da keinen Senf untermischt ist doch alles gut.


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Dezember 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> So lange du da keinen Senf untermischt ist doch alles gut.


Am Tellerrand li. ist der Senf


----------



## Nelearts (21. Dezember 2021)

Shitstorm, Shitstorm. Shitstorm......
Zucker an Bratkartoffeln zeugt von einer Bratpfanne mit Teflon


----------



## Blueser (21. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Die  Bratkartoffeln sind mit Zucker angebraten-
> zum Schluss kommt noch  Paniermehl mit rein-
> Salz ist klar
> 
> ...


Ich sage nix dazu ...


----------



## Mooskugel (21. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Und bei nächster Gelegenheit brauch ich Blutwurst, Grützwurst, Panhas oder Möppkenbrot, ewig hatte ich das nicht!



Extra für dich. Lecker war es. Die Schmoräpfel haben gefehlt.


----------



## yukonjack (21. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Am Tellerrand li. ist der Senf


Ach du Unglück, hab die Blödpaste voll übersehen.


----------



## Nelearts (21. Dezember 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ach du Unglück, hab die Blödpaste voll übersehen.


Suuper, den Audruck kannte ich als Niederrheiner mit 5-jähriger Erzgebirgserfahrung auch noch nicht!!!
Danke!


----------



## Gert-Show (21. Dezember 2021)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Blueser bzw alle Thüringer hier
> Bautzen Senf ist immer noch der Beste! Dazu ne Roster vom Imbiss "Hase" in Magdala.)


Der ist schon gut, aber ich neige mich geschmacklich den Thüringern zu:

"Zu Butter, Käse, Eiern, Fisch
gehört auch Born-Senf auf den Tisch!" (Zitat meiner Oma ungefähr 1977)


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (22. Dezember 2021)

Falls der/die eine oder andere immer noch nicht weiß, was an Weihnachten in die Röhre soll, hier die Empfehlung von der Basis .....







 und Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## Minimax (22. Dezember 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Extra für dich. Lecker war es. Die Schmoräpfel haben gefehlt.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 393460


Ooooohhh, sogar mit Gürkchen! Dankeschön mein Lieber


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (22. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Das ist Rewe-Edeka -
> habt ihr sowas nicht?



Doch , haben wir beides in der Nähe, kaufen aber vorwiegend bei Kaufland ein.....
werde mal schauen.... Danke für den Tipp


----------



## angler1996 (22. Dezember 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Suuper, den Audruck kannte ich als Niederrheiner mit 5-jähriger Erzgebirgserfahrung auch noch nicht!!!
> Danke!


Das muss ich jetzt doch mal hinterfragen
Du hast sicher die hochwertige Arzgebirgsche Kochkulter und die Spezialitäten zu schätzen gewusst?;-))


----------



## Nelearts (22. Dezember 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Das muss ich jetzt doch mal hinterfragen
> Du hast sicher die hochwertige Arzgebirgsche Kochkulter und die Spezialitäten zu schätzen gewusst?;-))


Da ist schon noch einiges positiv in Erinnerung!
Grine Klitscher und Hackepeter zum Beispiel.
Nur an Kabeljau-Filet mit Rotkohl konnte ich mich nie gewöhnen.
Aber mit Fiedlers Schwarzbier ging das auch!


----------



## angler1996 (22. Dezember 2021)

Fiedler aus der Oberscheibe ist gut!.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Dezember 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Fiedler



Was ist das?
Fiedler meint doch sonst einen Geigenspieler.


----------



## angler1996 (22. Dezember 2021)

__





						Startseite | Privatbrauerei Fiedler • Erzgebirgsbier - www.brauerei-fiedler.de
					

Privatbrauerei Christian Fiedler in Oberscheibe / Scheibenberg im Erzgebirge. Pilsener. Schwarzbier. Bockbier.




					www.brauerei-fiedler.de
				




Prost!


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Dezember 2021)

Danke!


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Dezember 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da muss man erst mal drauf kommen. 
Oberscheibe. das klingt wie ein Stück Fleisch


----------



## angler1996 (22. Dezember 2021)

näh domid had dus nischt zu dun , Flasch gibst drzu gebroden oder gekucht
Vom Hos odr dr Sau; machmal gibs a griene Klies un Schwammebrieh;-)) dos is dann Arzgebirgsch vegadarisch;-))


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Dezember 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> näh domid had dus nischt zu dun , Flasch gibst drzu gebroden oder gekucht
> Vom Hos odr dr Sau; machmal gibs a griene Klies un Schwammebrieh;-)) dos is dann Arzgebirgsch vegadarisch;-))


aha
ajaa , joo


----------



## Nelearts (22. Dezember 2021)

Gibts den Fiedler immer noch?
War lange nicht mehr in der Gegend..


----------



## Nelearts (22. Dezember 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, genau den meinte ich....


----------



## Nelearts (22. Dezember 2021)

Nur war es 2003 etwas schwierig da ein Schwarzbier für den Export in den Westen zu bekommen.
War oftmals ausverkauft. De Nochfroche wor zuu huuch.


----------



## Gert-Show (22. Dezember 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> näh domid had dus nischt zu dun , Flasch gibst drzu gebroden oder gekucht
> Vom Hos odr dr Sau; machmal gibs a griene Klies un Schwammebrieh;-)) dos is dann Arzgebirgsch vegadarisch;-))


Für Brillendorsch

Nein, damit hat das nichts zu tun, Fleisch gibt es dazu gebraten oder gekocht.
Vom Kaninchen (Hasen) oder vom Schwein, manchmal gibt es auch grüne Klöße (die Thüringer sagen "Hütes") und Pilzragout, das ist dann Erzgebirgisches Vegetarisches."


----------



## angler1996 (22. Dezember 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Gibts den Fiedler immer noch?
> War lange nicht mehr in der Gegend..


Ja


----------



## angler1996 (22. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Für Brillendorsch
> 
> Nein, damit hat das nichts zu tun, Fleisch gibt es dazu gebraten oder gekocht.
> Vom Kaninchen (Hasen) oder vom Schwein, manchmal gibt es auch grüne Klöße (die Thüringer sagen "Hütes") und Pilzragout, das ist dann Erzgebirgisches Vegetarisches."


Sehr gut übersetzt;-))


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. Dezember 2021)

Bald ist es soweit, schon mal vorglühen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Dezember 2021)

..und das Brot mit so viel Liebe zum Detail veredelt.
Das war aber noch vor der Palette Tuborg Weihnachtsbier oder  ?


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2021)

Für Morgen-
der Sud ist fertig-
Pellkartoffeln kochen und die Eier-

den Kartoffelsalat immer erst durchziehen lassen-


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Dezember 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> ..und das Brot mit so viel Liebe zum Detail veredelt.
> Das war aber noch vor der Palette Tuborg Weihnachtsbier oder  ?



Schlank ein paar Bahnen Sriracha-Sauce auf das Bratei gezittert. Aufgrund einer mir unerklärlichen Schärfe musste ich anschließend mit der 0,75er Dose Weihnachts-Tuborg nachspülen. Es gibt wahrlich Schlimmeres, etwa einen Schluck Wasser.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 393569



Diese glitschigen Dinger aus dem Glas im Hintergrund, die sind doch sicherlich für den Fang des Neujahrskarpfens gedacht oder? Alljährlich gibt es dann Raclette zum Feste, weil auf die eingeweichten eingeweckten Erdäpfel _- wie bereits ein Jahr im voraus geplant -_ erneut kein muffiger Karpfen beißen mag.

_"Same procedure as every year" 




_


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Diese glitschigen Dinger aus dem Glas im Hintergrund, die sind doch sicherlich für den Fang des Neujahrskarpfens gedacht oder? Alljährlich gibt es dann Raclette zum Feste, weil auf die eingeweichten eingeweckten Erdäpfel _- wie bereits ein Jahr im voraus geplant -_ erneut kein muffiger Karpfen beißen mag.
> 
> _"Same procedure as every year"
> 
> ...


Nö
das sind die Bratkartoffeln mit Zucker für den Grünkohl


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Nö
> das sind die Bratkartoffeln mit Zucker für den Grünkohl



Wie lange muss man diese durchweichten Dinger denn bitte braten, bis sie zu krossen Bratkartoffeln werden?
Neben Seegurken zählen wohl auch diese Kartoffeln zum Meeresgemüse zu den Meeresfrüchten.


----------



## Minimax (23. Dezember 2021)

Poah, Jungs.
Mein traditioneller kulinarischer Beitrag zu Weihnachten sind kleine Leckereien für einen romantischen Heiligabend zu zweit mit Mrs. M.
Jedenfalls hatte ich mit was überlegt und wollte mich heute früh ins Getümmel stürzen.

Ey, ist ja klar das es voll ist. Aber sowas hab ich wirklich in all den Jahren nicht erlebt. Bei dem Superladen, wo ich alles gekriegt hätte (Tricast , der Gourmand kennt ihn) standen um 10 Uhr die Leute um den ganzen Parkplatz herum in Schlange. Natürlich alle auf Tuchfühlung. Ich hab schon von weitem mindestens 2 lautstarke Auseinandersetzungen gehört. Sofort umgedreht.

Bei Laden Nr.2, nicht ganz so super, aber ebenfalls gut, das gleiche Bild. Hundert Meter standen die gutgelaunten Schlemmer den Bürgersteig entlang. Kein Durchkommen.

Nun hab ich das wichtigste mit Mühe und Not aus verschiedenen Läden einzeln zusammengekratzt, und ich bin nicht ganz überzeugt von der Qualität, aber für ne kleine Leckerei müsste es ok sein. Und wenn nicht müssen die Liebste und ich halt weniger essen und mehr knutschen.

Total umgeweihnachtet,
Minimax.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (23. Dezember 2021)

Action Jackson! Hier im Hamburger Westen war es heute Morgen um 8.24h total entspannt beim Einkaufen. Hätte ich auch nicht gedacht. Selbst in unserem kleinen Hofladen um die Ecke nüscht los. Man muss auch mal Glück haben


----------



## Minimax (23. Dezember 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Action Jackson! Hier im Hamburger Westen war es heute Morgen um 8.24h total entspannt beim Einkaufen. Hätte ich auch nicht gedacht. Selbst in unserem kleinen Hofladen um die Ecke nüscht los. Man muss auch mal Glück haben


Ach, das macht ja gar keinen Spass. Wir hier zeigen unsere Herzlichkeit und menschliche Nähe zueinander durch unverschämte Kotzigkeit und spontane Beschimpfungen. Und bei unseren Ampeln heisst 'gelb' hupen.

Die wirklichen Tiger im vorweihnachtlichen Einkaufsdschungel sind leicht zu erkennen: Es handelt sich fast immer um Herren um die 50, mit graumelierten gewellten Haaren die etwas länger nach hinten gekämmt sind und Lesebrille obendrauf. Dann tragen Sie diese kurzen schwarzen oder dunkelblauen Steppjacken (Ihr wisst welche ich meine) und ich-bin-junggeblieben-Jeans. An den Füssen immer Wildleder.
Vertreter dieses Typus führen sich egal wo egal wie immer maximal unfreundlich rüpelhaft und sozial unerträglich auf. ich bin aber immer froh sie irgendwo zu sehen, denn das heisst, das sie nicht hinter dem Steuer ihres Cayenne sitzen und Jagd auf Fußgänger oder Kleinwagen machen.


----------



## Nelearts (23. Dezember 2021)

Hier am Niederrhein in Kerken der Edeka um 10:00 Uhr total überfüllt! Hier war nicht einmal ein Parkplatz zu bekommen.
Also weiter zum Edeka in den Nachbarort. Ganz entspanntes Einkaufen dort! Jetzt habe ich alles zusammen und es geht morgen ins Ferienhaus in der Eifel.
Und dann absolute Ruhe nach dem Cornona-hin-und-her in 2021.
Und endlich Zeit mal in Ruhe zu kochen!
Völlig untypisch gibt es morgen Steak mit Salat, 1. Feiertag Fenchel überbacken mit Reis, 2. Feiertag Schmorgurke und danach dann Forelle mit Bratkartoffeln usw...
Und dann ist irgendwann 2022, wir sind 1 Kilo schwerer und warten auf den Schwedenurlaub im Juni. Da gibts dann frischen Zander (oder auch nicht---?)
Wünsche allen hier geruhsame und gesunde Feiertage!
Nelearts


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach, das macht ja gar keinen Spass. Wir hier zeigen unsere Herzlichkeit und menschliche Nähe zueinander durch unverschämte Kotzigkeit und spontane Beschimpfungen. Und bei unseren Ampeln heisst 'gelb' hupen.
> 
> Die wirklichen Tiger im vorweihnachtlichen Einkaufsdschungel sind leicht zu erkennen: Es handelt sich fast immer um Herren um die 50, mit graumelierten gewellten Haaren die etwas länger nach hinten gekämmt sind und Lesebrille obendrauf. Dann tragen Sie diese kurzen schwarzen oder dunkelblauen Steppjacken (Ihr wisst welche ich meine) und ich-bin-junggeblieben-Jeans. An den Füssen immer Wildleder.
> Vertreter dieses Typus führen sich egal wo egal wie immer maximal unfreundlich rüpelhaft und sozial unerträglich auf. ich bin aber immer froh sie irgendwo zu sehen, denn das heisst, das sie nicht hinter dem Steuer ihres Cayenne sitzen und Jagd auf Fußgänger oder Kleinwagen machen.


genau! an der Kassenschlange:
Kann da nicht mal einer die 36te Kasse aufmachen?
Das ist ja unglaublich hier, nur 35 von 36 Kassen geöffnet, sowas aber auch


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Dezember 2021)

hab die Gans vom Bauern abgeholt.
Geben Sie mir bitte die kleinste, die sie haben.
Es haben Gäste abgesagt,
Es hat geklappt! Die Gans hat nur 5 Kg,
Im vorigen Jahr hatte sie 7,5 Kg.
Rotkohl habe ich schon so gut wie fertig, 2/3 davon werden dann eingefroren.
Trotz Beziehungsdrama und weniger Gäste läuft also alles in der Spur.
Der Medizinschrank ist gefüllt und kommt ohne lange zu zögern zum Einsatz.  (Für Unwissende: schaut bitte hier https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/das-geht-mir-auf-die-nerven.95787/post-5234566)

Für Morgen Abend werde ich Maronencremesuppe mit Riesengarnele  und ein schönes Rindercarpatio kredenzen.


----------



## Minimax (23. Dezember 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Für Morgen Abend werde ich Maronencremesuppe mit Riesengarnele  und ein schönes Rindercarpatio kredenzen.



Ohh, das klingt aber fein. Und bloss nicht schon am Heiligen Abend überfressen, sondern lieber etwas leichter. Eine wirklich zauberhafte Heiligabendnascherei.

Erstaunlicherweise -und ich sehe mich bestätigt- sind sich unsere Heiligabendschmankerl obwohl im Detail unterschiedlich doch sehr Ähnlich.
Statt einem Maronensüppchen habe als pflanzliche Komponente Artischocken zum Zupfen mit ner einfachen Vinaigrette auf dem Zettel, und für den Seafoodgang werden die Riesengarnelen durch ein Dutzend Austerchen ersetzt.
Und ebenso wie Dein Carpacchio gibt's als kleine Fleischgabe ein kleines Roastbeef, vom Entrecote, hauchhauchzart(hoffentlich) aufgeschnitten mit einer pikanten Impro Meerettichsauce.
Ich finde arbeitsökonomisch nicht ungeschickt, nicht allzu schwer und schön langsam zu essen und zu knabbern, ein kleines langes Romantikheiligabend geknuspere.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (23. Dezember 2021)

War mal wieder Zeit für Fisch !
Kabeljau - Loien mit karamellisierten Petersilienwurzeln usw. 









Schöne Weihnachten Euch


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Dezember 2021)

Heute habe ich mir eine leckere Eisenpfanne "gekocht". 





















Morgen werden darin die obligatorischen Mandeln gebrannt. Ich bin gespannt wie sich die Eisenpfanne schlägt.


----------



## Jan_Cux (23. Dezember 2021)

Du hast die im Backofen eingebrannt. Ging das gut? Mein Dutch Topf braucht auch eine überholung... Hab den aber immer nur im Garten eingebrannt. Und war froh das nicht in der Küche daheim gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Minimax (23. Dezember 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Morgen werden darin die obligatorischen Mandeln gebrannt. Ich bin gespannt wie sich die Eisenpfanne schlägt.


Oh, das finde ich sehr interessant, ich dachte immer, das können nur Kirmesmenschen mit ihren SPezialgeräten in ihren bunten Wagen.
Könntest Du, wenn s nicht zu viele Umstände macht, das Verfahren dokumentieren und hier vorstellen?

Gebrannte Mandeln sind das BESTE!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, das finde ich sehr interessant, ich dachte immer, das können nur Kirmesmenschen mit ihren SPezialgeräten in ihren bunten Wagen.
> Könntest Du, wenn s nicht zu viele Umstände macht, das Verfahren dokumentieren und hier vorstellen?
> 
> Gebrannte Mandeln sind das BESTE!



Minimax: Dieses dokumentierte Verfahren stammt zwar bereits vom letzten Jahr aber morgen werde ich es wieder ganz genauso machen. Nur dann mit meiner heute frisch eingebrannten Eisenpfanne, damit ich die beschichtete Pfanne nicht weiter quälen muss. Ich bin wie gesagt gespannt wie sich die Pfanne dann schlägt. Im schlechtesten Fall haut es mir die frisch eingebrannte Patina direkt wieder aus der Pfanne aber dann brenne ich sie eben noch einmal ein. 

*Gebrannte Mandeln*

Seit einigen Jahren nun verschenke ich _- zusätzlich zu den Weihnachtsgeschenken -_ auch immer noch eine große Tüte mit selbst gebrannten Mandeln.
Bisher kam das immer gut an, dieses Jahr dürfte der Corona bedingte _Cold Turke_y allerdings noch einen oben drauf setzen.

Im Grunde braucht man dafür nur Mandeln, Zucker, Zimt und etwas Wasser. Wer mag kann auch noch etwas Vanillezucker hinzufügen. Man benötigt als
Faustformel Mandeln & Zucker im Verhältnis 1:1. Das ist wichtig, denn nur so schmecken die Mandeln anschließend wie auf dem Weihnachts- oder Jahrmarkt.
Zucker ist günstiger als Mandeln, daher hauen die Mandelbrenner auf den Märkten natürlich ordentlich Zucker an ihre Mandeln.

Trotzdem, wer diesen typischen Geschmack möchte, der nimmt eben Mandeln & Zucker im gleichen Verhältnis. Beim Zimt muss jeder selbst schauen, er gehört aber definitiv dazu. Da ich jedoch ein kleines _"Zimtmonster"_ bin, nehme ich gerne etwas mehr davon. 1 bis 2 gehäufte Teelöffel dürfen es für 400g Rohmandeln bei mir schon sein.

Anhang anzeigen 362646


Zunächst kippt man ca. 100 - 150ml Wasser für 200g Zucker in eine Pfanne. Bei 400g Zucker entsprechend die doppelte Menge an Wasser.
Anschließend kippt man den Zucker hinterher und stellt die Herdplatte auf volle Pulle, so dass sich der Zucker unter Rühren langsam in dem
Wasser auflöst. Beim Wasser kann man auch etwas experimentieren, im Grunde verkocht es am Ende sowieso. Nimmt man jedenfalls zu viel
Wasser, so dauert die Zubereitung der Mandeln ewig.

Zur Pfanne ist zu sagen, natürlich sind gusseiserne Pfannen für solche Vorhaben am besten geeignet, wenn man die Mandeln allerdings nur
einmal im Jahr zubereitet und mit dem *Holzlöffel *entsprechend vorsichtig umgeht, dann tut es zur Not wohl auch eine
beschichtete Pfanne.

Anhang anzeigen 362657


Wenn das Zuckerwasser soweit klar & fertig ist und etwas blubbert, dann gibt man die Mandeln und den Zimt dazu.

Anhang anzeigen 362658
Anhang anzeigen 362659


Unter ständigem Rühren wird die ganze _- noch ziemlich flüssige -_ Geschichte nun so lange erhitzt, bis die Zucker-Zimt-Lösung quasi einkocht
und immer fester wird. Man merkt das beim Rühren ganz deutlich und sieht es auch am Pfannenrand, es bilden sich dort die ersten Zuckerkristalle
und das Rühren wird zäher.

Die Herdplatte ist bei diesem Vorgang noch immer auf volle Pulle, eigentlich ist das während des gesamten Brennvorganges so.
Wichtig ist eben, dass immer fleißig gerührt und gewendet wird, so dass nichts anbrennt.

Anhang anzeigen 362660
Anhang anzeigen 362661


Auch wenn sich während des Rührens lange nicht wirklich etwas tut, auf einmal geht es dann ganz schnell und die ehemals flüssige
Zucker-Zimt-Lösung kristallisiert aus und legt sich um die Mandeln herum.

Anhang anzeigen 362664


Wer nun denkt, super ich bin fertig und sich sofort ein paar Mandeln in den Mund steckt, der wird sich nicht nur ganz fürchterlich das Ma...l
verbrennen, sondern auch arg enttäuscht sein. Die Mandeln sind nämlich noch nicht fertig. Sind die Mandeln _- so wie auf dem Bild oben -_ trocken,
so muss man sie weiterhin fleißig und gewissenhaft rühren und wenden. Man wird dann feststellen, dass der kristalline Zucker auf einmal wieder
flüssig und glänzend wird. Erst jetzt karamellisiert er richtig und legt sich als dicke Zuckerschicht um die Mandeln.

Man sollte die Mandeln noch so lange in der Pfanne behalten und rühren, bis der Großteil ihrer Oberfläche glänzend ist. Ein paar Mandeln wird es
allerdings immer geben, die noch trockene Stellen aufweisen, das ist vollkommen normal. Übertreibt man es nämlich mit dem Glanz bzw. behält man die
Mandeln nun zu lange in der heißen Pfanne, so beginnt der Zucker wieder von den Mandeln abzuschmelzen und das ist nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache.

Anhang anzeigen 362665


Am Ende kippt man die fertig genbrannten Mandeln auf ein Blatt Backpapier und zerteilt den noch klebrigen & zähen Haufen mit dem
Holzkochlöffel. Nun heißt es abwarten, so dass die Mandeln etwas abkühlen können und nicht mehr so klebrig & zäh sind.

Während dieser Zeit kann man super die Pfanne sauber machen. Am besten die anhaftenden Zuckerreste mit Wasser abkochen, dann lösen
sie sich einfach auf und es muss nicht großartig an der Pfanne herumgeschabt werden.

Anhang anzeigen 362666


Wenn die Pfanne sauber ist und die Mandeln auf dem Backpapier soweit ausgekühlt sind, dann kann man sie mit der Hand noch etwas zerbröseln
und voneinander trennen. Nachdem der Zucker wieder hart geworden ist, kleben einige Mandeln aneinander, also trennt man sie
wieder voneinander.

Anschließend kann man die Mandeln _- wie auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt -_ in Papiertüten füllen. Ich habe mir hierfür Butterbrottüten im Supermarkt
besorgt und festgestellt, dass wenn man zwei Stück davon ineinander steckt, dass man so die beste Festigkeit erhält und man sie gut
transportieren & verschenken kann.

Anhang anzeigen 362667


Bei mir sind am Ende aus 800g Mandeln und 800g Zucker *(Verhältnis 1:1!) *diese 5 lecker gefüllten Tüten geworden. Auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt
zahlt man für 1,6kg gebrannte Mandeln sicherlich ein stolze Summe Geld, vorausgesetzt es gibt überhaupt einen Weihnachtsmarkt.

*Den Beschenkten einen guten Appetit! *


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. Dezember 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Du hast die im Backofen eingebrannt. Ging das gut? Mein Dutch Topf braucht auch eine überholung... Hab den aber immer nur im Garten eingebrannt. Und war froh das nicht in der Küche daheim gemacht zu haben.



Also das Einbrennen im Backofen hat super geklappt. Ich habe die Pfanne dreimal bei 250 Grad Celsius, auf Ober- und Unterhitze, jeweils mit einer dünnen Schicht Leinöl für eine Stunde eingebrannt. Eine Rauchentwicklung fand nicht statt, es hat beim ersten Brennvorgang lediglich etwas gerochen aber das war schnell wieder aus der Bude gelüftet.

Ein kompletter Durch Oven gestaltet sich eventuell schwierig, also je nachdem wie groß er ist. Meine Schwester bekommt morgen eine Grillpfanne aus Gusseisen von mir zu Weihnachten geschenkt. Diese Rillen am Boden werden schöne Steifen auf ihre zukünftigen Steaks zaubern. Laut dem Hersteller Lodge ist diese Pfanne allerdings bereits "Out of the box ready to use."


----------



## Minimax (24. Dezember 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Minimax: Dieses dokumentierte Verfahren stammt zwar bereits vom letzten Jahr aber morgen werde ich es wieder ganz genauso machen. Nur dann mit meiner heute frisch eingebrannten Eisenpfanne, damit ich die beschichtete Pfanne nicht weiter quälen muss. Ich bin wie gesagt gespannt wie sich die Pfanne dann schlägt. Im schlechtesten Fall haut es mir die frisch eingebrannte Patina direkt wieder aus der Pfanne aber dann brenne ich sie eben noch einmal ein.
> 
> *Gebrannte Mandeln*
> 
> ...


Hut ab, das ist wirklich eine umfassende Rezeptbeschreibung! Vielen lieben Dank dafür, dann bin ich nach der schreiberischen Mühe ja quasi verpflichtet, das auszuprobieren. Hmm, vielleicht schon morgen, während das Roastbeef sizzelt? Mal sehen,
Nochmals ganz herzlichen Dank,
Minimax


----------



## Jan_Cux (24. Dezember 2021)

Ok, statt Leinöl habe ich die Einbrennpaste von Petromax, und die qualmt doch sehr stark.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. Dezember 2021)

Genauso habe ich es die letzten Jahre immer gemacht und meine gebrannten Mandeln sind stets etwas geworden. Man kann auch Haselnusskerne so "behandeln" das schmeckt ebenfalls prima. Der obige Post stammt aus dem _"Was kocht ihr an den Feiertagen?"_ Thread vom letzten Jahr.

Lediglich die Beschaffung der Mandelkerne hat sich dieses Jahr etwas schwierig gestaltet. In dem kleinen Städtchen in dem ich lebe, waren die Mandelkerne so gut wie in jeden Supermarkt ausverkauft. Mandelstifte und all das Geraffel gibt es noch in rauen Mengen aber scheinbar wollen noch mehr Leute Mandeln brennen. Zum Glück konnte ich heute 5 Tüten a 200 Gramm bei Penny käuflich erwerben, dazu noch eine Tüte mit Zucker. Am Ende wird das gute 2kg gebrannte Mandeln ergeben. In dem einen Supermarkt konnte man an der Kasse so Minitütchen gebrannter Mandeln kaufen, 150 Gramm für ein echt horrendes Geld.

Dann wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß beim Nachkochen, die Bude duftet dabei ganz vorzüglich und man glaubt sich direkt auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt. Vielleicht dazu noch einen leckeren Rumgrog genehmigen?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. Dezember 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ok, statt Leinöl habe ich die Einbrennpaste von Petromax, und die qualmt doch sehr stark.



Ich habe in mehreren Internetquellen jetzt Leinöl als gutes Einbrennöl ausfindig gemacht. Natürlich gibt es auch Stimmen die wieder anderes Öl verwenden. Der wichtigste Tipp für mich war allerdings, dass man um das Einbrennen nicht so einen Zauber machen sollte. Einfach ein geeignetes Öl auf die Pfanne etc. geben und ab damit in den heißen Backofen. Keine Kartoffelschalen mit Salz, keine teuren Mittelchen oder aber okkultistischen Rituale.

Einen Petromax haben wir meinem jetzt ExSchwager einmal zum Geburtstag geschenkt. Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass auch dieser Topf bereits fertig zum Gebrauch war und dass es Schichtfleisch als erste und einfache Speise aus dem Teil gab. Bezüglich der Einbrennpaste, ich denke Petromax will damit natürlich noch eine Mark machen, funktionieren sollte es allerdings trotzdem. Hast Du Dir die erste Beschichtung etwa aus dem Topf gehauen und willst ihn nun von Grund auf neu beschichten? Vielleicht reicht Öl dafür ja auch aus? Gusseiserne Pfannen kann man sich damit jedenfalls auch herrichten.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (24. Dezember 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Action Jackson! Hier im Hamburger Westen war es heute Morgen um 8.24h total entspannt beim Einkaufen. Hätte ich auch nicht gedacht. Selbst in unserem kleinen Hofladen um die Ecke nüscht los. Man muss auch mal Glück haben



Na ja, gehen nachts eben noch nicht so viele Leute einkaufen...................


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Na ja, gehen nachts eben noch nicht so viele Leute einkaufen...................


Ich war schon Los 7-23

nix los im Norden von HH


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (24. Dezember 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Du hast die im Backofen eingebrannt. Ging das gut? Mein Dutch Topf braucht auch eine überholung... Hab den aber immer nur im Garten eingebrannt. Und war froh das nicht in der Küche daheim gemacht zu haben.



Die nagelneue Eisenpfanne geht schon im Herd....
den "überholungsbedürftigen" DO würde ich auf jeden Fall im Freien erneut einbrennen !!
Am besten Gasgrill geschlossen über mehrere Stunden...
......und da kommt mit unter die Feuerwehr noch ins Spiel


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. Dezember 2021)

Minimax hier ist es auch noch einmal sehr schön beschrieben & gezeigt.

https://www.grillsportverein.de/forum/threads/gebrannte-mandeln-aus-der-40er-gusspfanne.334094/

Auf dem Grill die Mandeln zu brennen, das ist natürlich auch klasse. Nebenbei noch ein paar Würstchen grillen und je nach Wetterlage entweder ein paar Rum geschwängerte Heißgetränke zu sich nehmen oder aber Hopfenkaltschalen.


----------



## Gert-Show (24. Dezember 2021)

Erste Vorbereitungen in der Küche…
Hackfleisch kneten ist wie Tiere streicheln, nur später…


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Erste Vorbereitungen in der Küche…
> Hackfleisch kneten ist wie Tiere streicheln, nur später…
> Anhang anzeigen 393718


Hallo,

Du hast den gleichen Bodenbelag in der Küche wie ich .

Gruß und frohe Weihnachten wünscht

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Dezember 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Du hast den gleichen Bodenbelag in der Küche wie ich


auch mit Hackfleischblümchen?


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Erste Vorbereitungen in der Küche…
> Hackfleisch kneten ist wie Tiere streicheln, nur später…
> Anhang anzeigen 393718


Ringe abnehmen beim Hackfleisch kneten-
da ist noch Seife unter


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. Dezember 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Du hast den gleichen Bodenbelag in der Küche wie ich .



Ihr immer mit eurem modernen Kram.


----------



## vonda1909 (24. Dezember 2021)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> War mal wieder Zeit für Fisch !
> Kabeljau - Loien mit karamellisierten Petersilienwurzeln usw.
> 
> 
> ...


Das Geschirr  kenne ich....
Haben auch noch Tassen und den Rest für den Frühstückstisch...


----------



## Gert-Show (24. Dezember 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Du hast den gleichen Bodenbelag in der Küche wie ich .
> 
> ...


Bin bei der Schwiegermutter, da darf ich mich 3 Tage in der Küche austoben.


----------



## Jason (24. Dezember 2021)

Hab zwar nichts gekocht oder gebacken, aber geschmeckt hat es trotzdem. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Naish82 (24. Dezember 2021)

Lecker, Stollen und ein schönes Glas Batida de Coco…


----------



## Jason (24. Dezember 2021)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Lecker, Stollen und ein schönes Glas Batida de Coco…


Ne, ist normale Milch von der Kuh. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (24. Dezember 2021)

Kurze Blitzanfrage an die Runde.

Ich schreite jetzt zur Tat und mach das Roastbeef 1,2kg auf klassische Weise erst anbraten, dann Ofen 80° bis es die gewünschte Kerntemp. Hat, so weit so unproblematisch.

Ich möchte es dann aber noch nicht servieren, sondern einige Zeit warmhalten.
Ich würds bei 50° im Backofen lassen, im Bräter mit Deckel. Bei 50 Grad dürfte doch nichts mehr passieren oder?


----------



## Skott (24. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Kurze Blitzanfrage an die Runde.
> 
> Ich schreite jetzt zur Tat und mach das Roastbeef 1,2kg auf klassische Weise erst anbraten, dann Ofen 80° bis es die gewünschte Kerntemp. Hat, so weit so unproblematisch.
> 
> ...


Ich denke, es wird noch etwas nachgaren bei den 50° im Backofen, deshalb solltest du vielleicht 2-3° unterhalb der gewünschten Kerntemperatur ins Warmhaltelager wechseln...   (Kommt natürlich auch darauf an, wie lange du warm halten willst...) Ist irgendwie ein bißchen Drahtseilakt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. Dezember 2021)

Gebrannte Mandeln zum Feste. Wie das Ganze genau funktioniert, das habe ich ein paar Posts weiter oben ja bereits in epischer Breite ausgeführt.
Dafür habe ich heute zum ersten Mal eine Eisenpfanne verwendet, welche ich gestern erst frisch eingebrannt habe. Ich bin nun sehr überzeugt von dem Teil. 









Mount Sugar is melting...






Heißa! Wie das blubbert in der Pfanne und erst der Duft in der Küche. 






Die Mandeln sind an diesem Punkt fertig gebrannt und können zum Abkühlen auf einem Backpapier verteilt werden.






Mount Burnt Almond 






Als Endergebnis sind aus 500 Gramm Mandeln und 500 Gramm purem Koks Zucker zwei herrliche pralle Tüten mit gebrannten Mandeln entstanden. Diese wandern nun rüber zur Nachbarschaft bzw. werden sie dort gegen ein paar Schnäpse & Bier eingetauscht. Morgen mache ich dann noch einmal 1kg von dieser Leckerei.






Oh Weh, oh Schreck! Wie schaut denn nur die gute Pfanne aus!? Alles verkrustet, der reinste Teflontod. 






Heiß Wasser drauf, umrühren und...






...fertig! 






Das Herumkratzen in der Pfanne fordert natürlich schon seinen Tribut, trotz des Holzlöffels. Schnell noch eine dünne Lage Leinöl aufgetragen und geschwind für eine kurze Weile in den Backofen gestellt und schon ist die Pfanne wieder wie neu und wartet auf neue Mandeln oder leckeres Fleisch.


----------



## Stippi68 (24. Dezember 2021)

Bei uns gab es heute traditionell Garnelen zum Heiligabend.

4 Giant Wildfang Garnelen.





Dann noch wichtige Zutaten.






Lecker Endergebnis!






Nachtisch gab es auch noch. Creme Caramel


----------



## Naish82 (24. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Kurze Blitzanfrage an die Runde.
> 
> Ich schreite jetzt zur Tat und mach das Roastbeef 1,2kg auf klassische Weise erst anbraten, dann Ofen 80° bis es die gewünschte Kerntemp. Hat, so weit so unproblematisch.
> 
> ...


Vermutlich zu spät. Aber ja. 

Ich hab’s heute bei 54 Grad vom Grill genommen, in Alufolie eingeschlagen und mit 3 1,5l Flaschen heißes Wasser in eine Thermobox. Wasserflaschen ca alle 30 min tauschen. Backofen funzt aber genauso (wenn dieser nicht gebraucht wird)  Es zieht noch 2-4 grad nach, war perfekt Medium bis Medium + bei mir.

Halte so auch Pulled pork / beef brisket problemlos über Stunden warm.


----------



## Minimax (24. Dezember 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Ich denke, es wird noch etwas nachgaren bei den 50° im Backofen, deshalb solltest du vielleicht 2-3° unterhalb der gewünschten Kerntemperatur ins Warmhaltelager wechseln...   (Kommt natürlich auch darauf an, wie lange du warm halten willst...) Ist irgendwie ein bißchen Drahtseilakt.





Naish82 schrieb:


> Vermutlich zu spät. Aber ja.
> 
> Ich hab’s heute bei 54 Grad vom Grill genommen, in Alufolie eingeschlagen und mit 3 1,5l Flaschen heißes Wasser in eine Thermobox. Wasserflaschen ca alle 30 min tauschen. Backofen funzt aber genauso (wenn dieser nicht gebraucht wird)  Es zieht noch 2-4 grad nach, war perfekt Medium bis Medium + bei mir.
> 
> Halte so auch Pulled pork / beef brisket problemlos über Stunden warm.


Vielen Dank Jungs,
Ich hatte es dann mit dem Creuset kurz rausgenommen, um das Garen zu stoppen, und einfach im Warmen Gusseisensarkophag gelassen.
Das war dann schön rosig, und ganz lecker.
Ich bin aber mit dem Fleisch nicht zufrieden- ich hab nur noch Entrecote bekommen, und das eignet sich nicht sehr gut für Roastbeef am Stück (als Steak natürlich toll), das gibt Probleme beim Aufschneiden.
Macht nix, wir haben es sehr genossen, lecker mit Meerettichsösschen:




Es war eher so ein Rupfen und Dippen und Schlemmen, wenn wir unter uns sind, ist für Mrs.M und mich alles Fingerfood, da sind wir ganz archaisch.
Dazu/Danach gabs leckere Artischocken (Fingerfood!) und die haben mit ner kleinen Vinaigrette mit Honigsenf wirklich gut geschmeckt. Macht man viel zu selten.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Und genau wie bei Tricast und Stippi68 geht's bei uns nicht ohne Seafood.aber natürlich brauchen wir Fingerfood, und was gibt's da besseres als ein Dutzend Da hatte ich Glück beim Einkaufen und habe wirklich schöne grosse Exemplare erwischt, fast ein bisschen öbszön,  aber ganz mild und köstlich. Die Missus war entzückt*
	

		
			
		

		
	






Das war ein schöner, leckerer Heiligabend für uns.
Hg
Mini


*Sie hat ein kleines Suchtproblem was Austern betrifft. Das wird immer besonders deutlich wenn nur noch eine übrig ist- kennt ihr die Szene aus Herr der Ringe, wenn Galadriel beim Anblick des Ringes ganz grün wird und total eskaliert? Genau.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (25. Dezember 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Das Geschirr  kenne ich....
> Haben auch noch Tassen und den Rest für den Frühstückstisch...



Ja, das war mal ein Komplett-Set, ein paar Teile haben nicht überlebt, reicht aber gut für uns Zwei .
Hätten auch Alternativen im Schrank...  

Ist schon bemerkenswert, wir haben das Gleiche Geschirr im Küchenschrank, die Anderen den gleichen Fußbodenbelag in der Küche


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Hab zwar nichts gekocht oder gebacken, aber geschmeckt hat es trotzdem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jason,
da muss noch Butter drauf.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Jason,
> da muss noch Butter drauf.


zu spät


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Dezember 2021)

gestern war etwas stressig.
Die Maronencremesuppe war mir abgek.....
Mist!     Was tun? >>>>>> Blick aus dem Fenster, der Syrer hat noch auf 
Stieftochter losgeschickt, sie möge ein Stück Lammkarree besorgen.
Was bringt sie ?
Einen ganzen Lammrücken!   Ohh du Fröhliche. >>>>Grübel. 
Nach genauer Untersuchung stellte ich fest, dass die Filets noch drann waren>>>>>perfekt.
Also die Filets ausgelöst, pariert und in Knoblauchöl scharf angebraten.
Kalt zu den warmen Riesengarnelen, Weißbrot und etwas Garnitur ergab es eine köstliche Vorspeise.
Das Rindercarpatio war perfekt und köstlich.

Leider habe ich wegen Stress keine Bilder gemacht, außer vom Carpatio.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> zu spät


Brillendorsch,
vorab schöne Weihnachten-
wir haben gestern unseren Kartoffelsalat versemmelt

die falschen Produkte -
Spreewälder Gurken und das Wasser-

meiner Lebensgefährtin kommt langsam wieder klar


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Dezember 2021)

Heute:
Soße schmurgelt schon seit 7 Uhr vor sich hin,
Gans hat seine letzte Mahlzeit in Form von Backobst erhalten und befindet sich zwecks Bräunung im Solarium.
Rotkohl bekommt die letzte Ölung in Form von Gänseschmalz und die Knödel sind in Vorbereitung.


----------



## Gert-Show (25. Dezember 2021)

So ähnlich bei mir auch!


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Heute:
> Soße schmurgelt schon seit 7 Uhr vor sich hin,
> Gans hat seine letzte Mahlzeit in Form von Backobst erhalten und befindet sich zwecks Bräunung im Solarium.
> Rotkohl bekommt die letzte Ölung in Form von Gänseschmalz und die Knödel sind in Vorbereitung.


Heute auch Rotkohl an  Barbarie-Entenbrust-
der Kartoffelsalat war eigentlich für zwei Tage geplant-
aber zu salzig.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> der Kartoffelsalat war eigentlich für zwei Tage geplant-
> aber zu salzig.


und Nu ?
wie ist Dein Plan?


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und Nu ?
> wie ist Dein Plan?


Heute auch Rotkohl an Barbarie-Entenbrust


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Heute auch Rotkohl an Barbarie-Entenbrust


Kein Kartoffelsalat? oder Ähnliches?


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Kein Kartoffelsalat? oder Ähnliches?


Brillendorsch,
Bitte Brille aufsetzen beim lesen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Brillendorsch,
> Bitte Brille aufsetzen beim lesen.


du sagtest, er sei zu salzig
was ist dein Plan?


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Dezember 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> du sagtest, er sei zu salzig
> was ist dein Plan?


ic


nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Brillendorsch,
> Bitte Brille aufsetzen beim lesen.


ich weiß ja nicht, wann dein Essen fertig sein soll.
Aber ich würde noch eine dicke Kartoffel ohne Salz kochen, abpellen und in den Kartoffelsalat schnippeln.
Danach noch mal mit Gurkenwasser abschmecken und fertig


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> du sagtest, er sei zu salzig
> was ist dein Plan?



Barbarie-Entenbrust-
Rotkohl-
Kartoffel-
Geflügelsauce-


Die Entenbrust bekommt noch im Backofen ein Kleks von Sojasauce, Honig drauf.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2021)




----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Barbarie-Entenbrust-
> Rotkohl-
> Kartoffel-
> Geflügelsauce-
> ...


so muss das mein Lieber,
gut gemacht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Dezember 2021)

Dein Rotkohl hat bereits einen schönen Glanz, wird bestimmt gut


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Dein Rotkohl hat bereits einen schönen Glanz, wird bestimmt gut


Geheime Zutaten,
sind auch noch drin-
im Kaffeefilter


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Dezember 2021)

oh oh, ich habe den Soßenansatz gegessen und bin schon fast satt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> oh oh, ich habe den Soßenansatz gegessen und bin schon fast satt.


Mein Markknochen hat mein Dackel Pauli gestern bekommen


----------



## Gert-Show (25. Dezember 2021)

Mahlzeit Jungs.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show​Mit Sauciere


----------



## Gert-Show (25. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Gert-Show​Mit Sauciere


Ja klar, meine „Ich-brauche-2-Stunden-Soße“ kommt nicht einfach so daher.


----------



## Skott (25. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs.
> Anhang anzeigen 393906


Gert, ich bin begeistert!!! Dein Vogel hat die optimale Farbe, besser geht es nicht, (ertrinke gerade an meinem eigenen Speichel...)


----------



## Tikey0815 (25. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Jungs.
> Anhang anzeigen 393906


Ganz gut, alles ganz gut


----------



## JottU (25. Dezember 2021)

Da Muttern sich alleine keinen macht, gab es heute ausnahmsweise Fisch.


----------



## Tikey0815 (25. Dezember 2021)

Was ist das für ein Fisch? Karpfen, Brassen ?


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Fisch? Karpfen, Brassen ?


Der schwamm wohl noch 1-2 Tage iner Badewanne.


----------



## JottU (25. Dezember 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Fisch? Karpfen, Brassen ?


Schuppenkarpfen.


----------



## zandertex (25. Dezember 2021)

Nix gekocht aber es gab nen neuen Schneebesen,der alte war doch etwas zu knapp bemessen.


----------



## Nelearts (25. Dezember 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Nix gekocht aber es gab nen neuen Schneebesen,der alte war doch etwas zu knapp bemessen.


In einen Akkuschrauber eingespannt wäre der alte auch perfekt.


----------



## Naish82 (25. Dezember 2021)

Nach dem obligatorischen Roastbeef vom Nebraska Longhorn gestern gab es heute mal etwas wirklich erwähnenswertes!

Denn merke: Burger gehen immer!


Burger vom heimischen Schmaltier, gepimpt als Juicy Lucy mit Bacon-Cheddar Füllung…

Das war der mit Abstand beste Burger den ich je hatte!
Frohes Fest!


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2021)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Nach dem obligatorischen Roastbeef vom Nebraska Longhorn gestern gab es heute mal etwas wirklich erwähnenswertes!
> 
> Denn merke: Burger gehen immer!
> 
> ...


Das ist mal Geil-

wie der andere Gedöns


----------



## honig-im-kopf (25. Dezember 2021)

schade, dass ich es mit fotos nicht so hab, aba :
hab heute meinen ersten rehrücken filetiert - 
und, angebraten - danach 30 min bei 100 grad in den ofen ...
butterzart und leicht rosa im kern - saulecker ....


----------



## Minimax (25. Dezember 2021)

Hmm, es ist herrlich zu sehen, was ihr für Leckereien ihr zu Weihnachten auffahrt. Überhaupt das ganze weihnahctliche Geschlemme.. EIne Echte Inspiration.
ich habe mich gestern abend daran erinnert, das es bei uns früher am Heiligabend zu Mittag traditionell ne Graupensuppe mit Gänseklein gab,_ so wie es sich gehört._ Ich hab sie seit Jahren nicht mehr gegessen, und die Omi hat das Geheimnis ihrer Herstellung mit ins Grab genommen. Ich will unbedingt ne Graupensuppe, so wie einst.

Ich werde daher noch im Januar alles recherchieren, und mit Sorgfalt und Glück versuchen, die verschollene Supergraupensuppe zu reverse engineeren, beim Erbseneintopf hats ja auch geklappt-
ich werde berichten!
hg
Minimax


----------



## Naish82 (26. Dezember 2021)

Das eigentliche Weihnachtsessen (Leibgericht von Göga und mir) gibt es erst morgen…

Risotto bianco con pesto mit Kalbs-Parmesan Schnitzeln.

Ich hau dann nochmal n Foto raus - dass ist dann echt die ultimative geschmacksexplosion


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2021)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Das eigentliche Weihnachtsessen (Leibgericht von Göga und mir) gibt es erst morgen…
> 
> Risotto bianco con pesto mit Kalbs-Parmesan Schnitzeln.
> 
> Ich hau dann nochmal n Foto raus - dass ist dann echt die ultimative geschmacksexplosion


OK


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Dezember 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Nix gekocht aber es gab nen neuen Schneebesen,der alte war doch etwas zu knapp bemessen.


jetzt bist Du auch weiter von der Arbeit weg


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Dezember 2021)

Guten Morgen ,
leider konnte ich in dem ganzen Stress nur 2 Bilder machen,
einmal das Carpatio und einmal den ehemals weißen Vogel
Alles war köstlich.
Heute gibt es Restegans


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Dezember 2021)

Sehr lecker, Christian Biolek!


----------



## Mooskugel (26. Dezember 2021)

Noch in Vorbereitung für heute Abend. 
Serviettenknödel










Dazu gibt es Wildgulasch und Rotkohl


----------



## Mooskugel (26. Dezember 2021)

Na, wer weiß was es wird?
Der Rum fehlt noch auf dem Bild.


----------



## Gert-Show (26. Dezember 2021)

Pharisäer?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (26. Dezember 2021)

Ein Pina Colada?


----------



## Mooskugel (26. Dezember 2021)

Ne wird ein Nachtisch. 
Münsterländer Herrencreme.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2021)

Warmer Rucolasalat-

darin ist-
Rucola  
Garnelen 
Reste von der Ente

Bacon 
Chili- Salz- Pfeffer-Zwiebeln-Knobi
Olivenöl und Parmesankäse
Pinienkerne 
Spaghetti


----------



## Naish82 (26. Dezember 2021)

Wie angekündigt… War wie immer ne Bank!


----------



## Jan_Cux (26. Dezember 2021)

Wir waren heute bei meinen Eltern zum Essen, es gab Braten vom Frischling mit den üblichen Verdächtigen... Rotkohl, Rosenkohl, Kroketten, Kartoffeln und ganz viel Soße. Bilder hätte ich auch...Aber ist ja nicht von mir gekocht worden.


----------



## Mooskugel (26. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt der fertige Teller





Und die Herrencreme


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (26. Dezember 2021)

Gänsekeulen


----------



## Blueser (26. Dezember 2021)

... und mit Sößchen...


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> ... und mit Sößchen...


Soßiere mit Kelle


----------



## Blueser (27. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt, wo du es sagst ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Dezember 2021)

Das war die Frau.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (27. Dezember 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> ... und mit Sößchen...



Jepp, und davon viel   
Die Grundlage wurde schon vorher aus reichlich Gänseklein geschmort und einreduziert , etwas Gänseschmalz tat das Übrige....


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (27. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Soßiere mit Kelle



Ja, mit kleiner Kelle, hätte auch ein Löffel sein können.....
hilft beim Nachfüllen das abgesetzte Fett wieder mit der Soße zu verbinden ....


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Warmer Rucolasalat-
> 
> darin ist-
> Rucola
> ...



Wow, nobbi1962 , das ist ja schon fast Sterneküche
Klasse


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Dezember 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Wow, nobbi1962 , das ist ja schon fast Sterneküche
> Klasse


Jamie Oliver Art,
nur besser  
lg nobbi


----------



## Niklas32 (28. Dezember 2021)

Hoffe das zählt als gekocht.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. Dezember 2021)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 394153
> 
> Hoffe das zählt als gekocht.



Hat die liebe Schwiegermutter sich an Weihnachten etwa so sehr daneben benommen?


----------



## Esox 1960 (28. Dezember 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Hat die liebe Schwiegermutter sich an Weihnachten etwa so sehr daneben benommen?


....................


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. Dezember 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> ....................
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 394169



Böse, böse.


----------



## Niklas32 (28. Dezember 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Hat die liebe Schwiegermutter sich an Weihnachten etwa so sehr daneben benommen?



Diesen Besuch habe ich zu Weihnachten abgewendet


----------



## Esox 1960 (28. Dezember 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Böse, böse.


Hast Recht, mache ich anders...................


----------



## Esox 1960 (28. Dezember 2021)

Leckerer Kohleitopf mit Hackfleisch und Speck.................. 
Genau das richtige,bei dem Schmuddelwetter.


----------



## Skott (28. Dezember 2021)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 394153
> 
> Hoffe das zählt als gekocht.


Das sieht ja schon mal gut aus, aber wie ging es weiter...?????
Was ist das? Mett? oder Hack? oder Wurstbrät?


----------



## Niklas32 (28. Dezember 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Das sieht ja schon mal gut aus, aber wie ging es weiter...?????
> Was ist das? Mett? oder Hack? oder Wurstbrät?


Das war erstmal mein Mittagessen. Einfach als Mett aufs Brötchen. Bekannte kriegen noch was und der Rest ist dann morgen auch verzehrt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. Dezember 2021)

Aus Hackepeter wird  später.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Dezember 2021)

Resteverwertung!
Nun ja, mit 3 Personen eine fette Gans samt Beilagen und Klößen zu vertilgen ist schon eine Herausforderung,
zumal 2 von 3 appetitlose Heulsusen waren.
Noch ein mal wollte ich sie nicht aufwärmen, also habe ich alle restliche Haut und Fett entfernt.
Schön in kleine Stücke geschnitten und einen Gänsebratensalat kreiert. 
Dazu knusprige Bratkartoffeln >>>>>>>>> wie Weihnachten zwischen den Tagen


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Dezember 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Schön in kleine Stücke geschnitten und einen Gänsebratensalat kreiert.



Klasse Idee!
Lass ihn dir schmecken.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. Dezember 2021)

Nach all dem süßen Zeug in den vergangenen Tagen musste nun etwas Fruchtiges daher, warum also nicht einmal ein Curry wagen?

Flugs etwas Basmati-Reis gekocht, natürlich wieder viel zu viel. 






Etwas Putenfleisch in meiner Eisenpfanne angebraten und gewürzt.






Das ganze Geraffel hinterhergeworfen + noch etwas Knoblauch.






Etwas blubbern lassen und ein oder zweimal umgerührt. 






Und fertig!






Dieses gelbe Zeug aus dem Supermarkt _- Currypulver möchte ich es nicht nennen -_ taugt bis auf die Färberei und ein dezentes Aroma allerdings wenig. Von daher für die nötige Schärfe noch etwas Sriracha-Sauce drangehauen und serviert! War so übel nicht.


----------



## Blueser (28. Dezember 2021)

Da fällt mir doch glatt ein, dass ich lange nichts mehr bei meinem Lieblingsinder bestellt habe ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. Dezember 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Da fällt mir doch glatt ein, dass ich lange nichts mehr bei meinem Lieblingsinder bestellt habe ...



Der hat hoffentlich richtiges Currypulver am Start. Mein Vater, als ehemaliger Ostindienfahrer Elblotse, brachte einst von einem indischen Dampfer eine Tüte voll mit verschiedenen Gewürzen nach Hause. Meine Mutter musste die Bestandteile in einer Gewürzmühle zermahlen und ich glaube es kam sogar noch ein Mörser ins Spiel. Leute ich sage euch, dieses Currypulver hatte seinen Namen echt verdient. Absolut aromatisch und schön scharf, das durfte man tatsächlich nur in homöopathischen Dosen verwenden. Aber es war saulecker!


----------



## Naish82 (28. Dezember 2021)

Ja, mit Gewürzen können die Inder wirklich umgehen.


----------



## Blueser (28. Dezember 2021)

Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit selbst gemischten Gewürzmischungen gemacht. Ein Rezept für Curry fehlt mir allerdings noch, also her damit ...


----------



## Tricast (28. Dezember 2021)

__





						18 Treffer für "curry" | Altes Gewürzamt Ingo Holland
					






					www.altesgewuerzamt.de
				




Wir lieben das Curry Jaipur. 

Gruß Heinz

PS.: War übrigens auch an den Garnelen mit Ananas.


----------



## Esox 1960 (28. Dezember 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit selbst gemischten Gewürzmischungen gemacht. Ein Rezept für Curry fehlt mir allerdings noch, also her damit ...


Das haben wir vor längerer Zeit ,mal selbst gemacht und das war sehr lecker. 









						Currypulver selber machen - Rezept für Curry | BBQPit.de
					

Currypulver selber machen - Rezept für selbstgemachtes Curry welches nahezu jedes Supermarkt-Curry in den Schatten stellt!




					bbqpit.de


----------



## Blueser (28. Dezember 2021)

Bockshornklee ist ein mir unbekanntes Gewürz. Scheint aber eine Schlüsselrolle der orientalischen/asiatischen Küche zu sein. Muss ich mir unbedingt zulegen, desgleichen Koriander...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. Dezember 2021)

_#Gewürze & Backzutaten_

Stimmt es eigentlich, dass es innerhalb der EU Einfuhrbeschränkungen für Hirschhornsalz gibt, weil skrupellose Spekulatiusbäcker die Hirsche an den Rand der Ausrottung gebracht haben?


----------



## Blueser (28. Dezember 2021)

Mittlerweile blanke Chemie, kannst mich jagen damit... ( ich hasse berufsbedingt den Geruch von Ammoniak)


----------



## Jan_Cux (28. Dezember 2021)

Na jedes Dorf hat doch zumindest ein Tiergehege in der Nähe....


----------



## Blueser (29. Dezember 2021)

Kleiner Snack zum Abend:


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab gerade Abenbrot gegessen aber wenn ich das sehe muss ich mir nochmal irgendwas mit Gürkchen machen.


----------



## Minimax (29. Dezember 2021)

So, mal sehen ob das klappt. Ich bin sehr aufgeregt.





Meint ihr, das könnt was werden?


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Dezember 2021)

Ich denke ja auch wenn dein Döbel diesmal evtl. nicht so sehr nach Curry-Tulip schmecken wird wie du es gewohnt bist.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Dezember 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Kleiner Snack zum Abend:
> Anhang anzeigen 394315


Der Porzellanteller ist für Petra


----------



## Minimax (29. Dezember 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich denke ja auch wenn dein Döbel diesmal evtl. nicht so sehr nach Curry-Tulip schmecken wird wie du es gewohnt bist.


Der kleine, magere Schnabeldöbel ist mir bei der OCC mit selbstmörderischem Elan auf eine kleine Plötze gescheppert, da war nix mehr zu machen. Mir graut schon vor dem Y-Gepopel.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Dezember 2021)

Stücke schneiden, braten und sauer einlegen wäre evtl. auch ne Möglichkeit gewesen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Der kleine, magere Schnabeldöbel ist mir bei der OCC mit selbstmörderischem Elan auf eine kleine Plötze gescheppert, da war nix mehr zu machen. Mir graut schon vor dem Y-Gepopel.


Bei einer Fischgräte im Hals muss nicht immer ein Arzt aufgesucht werden. Sollte der Betroffene die Gräte durch starkes Husten wieder aus dem Hals entfernen können, so ist keine Behandlung notwendig. Dabei kann auch das Nachspülen mit Wasser helfen.

Milch oder auch Olivenöl,

guten Appetit!


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Bei einer Fischgräte im Hals muss nicht immer ein Arzt aufgesucht werden.



Stück Brot nachessen. Dann rutschen kleine Gräten mit durch.


----------



## Mooskugel (29. Dezember 2021)

Lecker war's


----------



## Minimax (29. Dezember 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Stücke schneiden, braten und sauer einlegen wäre evtl. auch ne Möglichkeit gewesen.


Unbedingt, oder ist auch lecker für Frikkos oder Hechtklösschen. Aber so ists natürlich was fürs Auge, Mrs.M. wird dahinschmelzen. Falls ich mal einen vernünftigen Hecht fange, dachte ich auch an Koteletts.

Und für die kleinen verwöhnten Foodnazis und Baconverweigerer lege ich gleich noch ein paar Lachsstücke, ohne Bacon Salz und Gewürze aber dafür schön mit Steroiden und Antibiotika aufs Gemüsebett, die sind ja immer sehr auf ihre Gesundheit bedacht.


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Der kleine, magere Schnabeldöbel ist mir bei der OCC mit selbstmörderischem Elan auf eine kleine Plötze gescheppert, da war nix mehr zu machen. Mir graut schon vor dem Y-Gepopel.


Knuspriger Speck,"nur" mit Gemüse ist auch sehr lecker................


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Dezember 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade Abenbrot gegessen aber wenn ich das sehe muss ich mir nochmal irgendwas mit Gürkchen machen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Dezember 2021)

Geschnetzeltes Gyros Art mit Kraut, Tzaziki und rotem Reis. Und jetzt geht's an *das* Gulasch


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Dezember 2021)

Minimax der Hecht auf dem Gemüsebett schaut wirklich klasse aus und ich denke so wird er auch schmecken. Ich finde so schlimm sind die Y-Gräten eines Hechtes auch wieder nicht und für diese Größe von Hecht ist die Zubereitung auf dem Backblech perfekt. Wir haben den Hecht einmal mit Speck und einer Spicknadel gespickt, der aufgelegte Bacon tut es aber genauso.


----------



## Gert-Show (29. Dezember 2021)

*Das* Gulasch, bitte.


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. Dezember 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Kleiner Snack zum Abend:
> Anhang anzeigen 394315


Genau so,........ keinen unnötigen Platz ,im Magen ,mit Brot oder sonstigem verschwenden.


----------



## rustaweli (29. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> So, mal sehen ob das klappt. Ich bin sehr aufgeregt.
> Anhang anzeigen 394319
> 
> Meint ihr, das könnt was werden?


Sieht gut aus, hast Du ihn geschröpft? Fishing King hat auch ein tolles Hecht Rezept. 
Wohl bekomm's! 

Meine Kinder lieben es einfach, daher heute mal wieder Fishburger, vom Karpfen. Meine Kleine ist voll dabei. Vom Stein über das Filet bis zum selbst durch den Wolf ziehen. 








	

		
			
		

		
	
Dressing darf nicht fehlen.




Und fertig. 




Bin froh das die Kids dies MC immer mehr vorziehen, das Leben zu schätzen wissen und immer mehr verstehen das es weder arme Zuchtlachse noch Überfischung bedarf.


----------



## Blueser (29. Dezember 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Genau so,........ keinen unnötigen Platz ,im Magen ,mit Brot oder sonstigem verschwenden.


Doch, doch! Gab Baguette mit selbst gemachter Kräuter(Knoblauch?)-Butter dazu ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Meint ihr, das könnt was werden?



Wurde es denn was? Ich bin so aufgeregt, ich muss jetzt einfach danach fragen.


----------



## Gert-Show (29. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> *Das* Gulasch, bitte.


Wobei Gulasch ja eine Suppe ist. Was wir als "Gulasch" kennen, heißt eigentlich Pörkölt.
guckst du


----------



## Jan_Cux (29. Dezember 2021)

Ok,man lernt nie aus...


----------



## Minimax (29. Dezember 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wurde es denn was? Ich bin so aufgeregt, ich muss jetzt einfach danach fragen.


Ja, erstaunlicherweise. Und alle habens sehr gerne gemocht, auch das Gemüse mit Sahne und Weisswein. Die Gräten waren kein Problem, und das Fleisch schön fest und garnicht trocken. War auch nicht zu wenig. Ich bin erstaunt über den doch deutlichen Hechteigengeschmack, dem konnte auch der Bacon nix anhaben. Ein Gutes, einfaches Rezept ohne viel Aufwand, und auf dem Tisch macht so ein Fischlein schon was her.





Und irgendwie hat sichs zu einem ganz tollen Joint-Venture-Festmahl entwickelt, denn Mrs. M. hat als Starter noch ein pikantes Kürbissüppchen und als Beilage ein Kartoffelgratin beigesteuert, die Kids haben für einen frischen Salat gesorgt und am Ende kam irgendwoher noch ein Tiramisu vorbeigeflogen. Fast ein bisschen festlich.
Ein schöner, schlemmeriger Familienabend, und wir waren alle so satt und zufrieden, daß uns das Jungvolk gnädigerweise die übliche quälend endlose Runde Munchkin erließ.
Sehr zufrieden,
Minisatt


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (30. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Wobei Gulasch ja eine Suppe ist. Was wir als "Gulasch" kennen, heißt eigentlich Pörkölt.
> guckst du



...egal wie es heißen mag, es ist einfach lecker


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Dezember 2021)

Minimax ,
Da hast Du ja mal einen Augenschmaus hingelegt, super.
Ich ziehe meinen Hut


----------



## Nelearts (30. Dezember 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Das haben wir vor längerer Zeit ,mal selbst gemacht und das war sehr lecker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, selbstgemacht ist meistens noch das Beste!
Ich wohne allerdings am Niederrhein und hier können die meisten Metzger noch nicht einmal das Wort "Gewürz" schreiben.
Wenn ich also durch die Gegend fahren soll um mir alle Zutaten für ein selbstgemachtes Currypulver zu besorgen, ist mindestens eine Tankfüllung weg.
Also habe ich mich mal außerhalb der Discounter und normalen Supermärkte umgesehen und bin auf das hier gestossen.
Gibt es bei uns in Biomärkten (nein, ich bin kein Öko, Veganer und die Grünen habe ich auch nicht gewählt).
Gibt es auch in verschiedenen Schärfegraden je nach Gusto.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Dezember 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Ich wohne allerdings am Niederrhein und hier können die meisten Metzger noch nicht einmal das Wort "Gewürz" schreiben.


na na, soo schlimm ist es da ja nun auch nicht.
da gibt es ein paar Besonderheiten wie Stielmus. 
Das bekommt man sonst nirgends


----------



## Minimax (30. Dezember 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Also habe ich mich mal außerhalb der Discounter und normalen Supermärkte umgesehen und bin auf das hier gestossen.


Sehr interessanter Tip danke dafür



Nelearts schrieb:


> Gibt es bei uns in Biomärkten (nein, ich bin kein Öko, Veganer und die Grünen habe ich auch nicht gewählt).


Sei unbesorgt, noch ist es hier nicht so weit gekommen, das man sich für nen Einkauf im Biomarkt (da gibt's viele gute Sachen) oder ein leckeres Rezept ohne Fleisch oder Fisch rechtfertigen müßte. Noch...


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr interessanter Tip danke dafür
> 
> 
> Sei unbesorgt, noch ist es hier nicht so weit gekommen, das man sich für nen Einkauf im Biomarkt (da gibt's viele gute Sachen) oder ein leckeres Rezept ohne Fleisch oder Fisch rechtfertigen müßte. Noch...



so oft es mein Geldbeutel erlaubt, kaufe ich ja beim Biobauer. (wird immer seltener)
Und meine Weihnachtsgans lebte nachweislich ganz vegan.

(nicht dass ich mich rechtfertigen müsste)


----------



## Nelearts (30. Dezember 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> na na, soo schlimm ist es da ja nun auch nicht.
> da gibt es ein paar Besonderheiten wie Stielmus.
> Das bekommt man sonst nirgends


Stimmt, Stielmus kennt man hier, ist allerdings auch nicht an jeder Ecke zu bekommen. 
Genau wie Mangold.
Und Kümmel und Knoblauch sind hier schon ziemlich verpönt!


----------



## rustaweli (30. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr interessanter Tip danke dafür
> 
> 
> Sei unbesorgt, noch ist es hier nicht so weit gekommen, das man sich für nen Einkauf im Biomarkt (da gibt's viele gute Sachen) oder ein leckeres Rezept ohne Fleisch oder Fisch rechtfertigen müßte. Noch...


Wäre ja noch schöner! Bewußten Einkauf falls möglich, oder ab und an, sowie bewusst sich zu erden und eben nur einmal die Woche Fleisch/Fisch/Wurst zu essen noch anzugreifen oder gar zu verspotten ist für mich paradox und weltfremd. 
Allein die herrlichen vegetarischen Rezepte. Ob heimisch samt Eintöpfen, ewig bewährt mediterran oder "modern". Gibt so viele sauleckere Gerichte und dazu gesund. Lächerlich da wer lächerlich macht!


----------



## feko (30. Dezember 2021)

Knoblauch verpönt?
Das ist ja furchtbar.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Dezember 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Knoblauch verpönt?
> Das ist ja furchtbar.


nicht nur das.
Es ist einfach geschmacklos


----------



## Minimax (30. Dezember 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> so oft es mein Geldbeutel erlaubt, kaufe ich ja beim Biobauer. (wird immer seltener)
> Und meine Weihnachtsgans lebte nachweislich ganz vegan.
> 
> (nicht dass ich mich rechtfertigen müsste)





rustaweli schrieb:


> Wäre ja noch schöner! Bewußten Einkauf falls möglich, oder ab und an, sowie bewusst sich zu erden und eben nur einmal die Woche Fleisch/Fisch/Wurst zu essen noch anzugreifen oder gar zu verspotten ist für mich paradox und weltfremd.
> Allein die herrlichen vegetarischen Rezepte. Ob heimisch samt Eintöpfen, ewig bewährt mediterran oder "modern". Gibt so viele sauleckere Gerichte und dazu gesund. Lächerlich da wer lächerlich macht!


Ganz genau, Gentlemen, gut gesagt!



Nelearts schrieb:


> Und Kümmel und Knoblauch sind hier schon ziemlich verpönt!


Oh, Du Armer, ein Pilgerer in gottlosem Land!


feko schrieb:


> Knoblauch verpönt?
> Das ist ja furchtbar.


Absolut furchtbar. Die Knolle der Götter, sie stärket die Glieder und würzet das Mahle.
Und vor allem: Knoblauch schürt das Verlangen und bringt das Blut in Wallung, ihr wisst was ich meine, knick-knack, hanky-panky.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Dezember 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Stimmt, Stielmus kennt man hier, ist allerdings auch nicht an jeder Ecke zu bekommen.
> Genau wie Mangold.
> Und Kümmel und Knoblauch sind hier schon ziemlich verpönt!


Ob Mangold oder Stielmus, ich kenne Beides nur mit Knoblauch.
OK. bei Mangold ist es die Istrische Küche, die mich beeinflusst, aber Stielmus gibt es nur dort.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Dezember 2021)

und ein Rheinischer Sauerbraten ist auch nicht zu verachten.
Genauso Muscheln Rheinische Art


----------



## Minimax (30. Dezember 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Genauso Muscheln Rheinische Art


Auch da ist eine Knoblachzehe (oder vier) im Sud nur von Vorteil.

Hmmm, Muscheln rrrrheinische Acht.. schllllüüürff..


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Auch da ist eine Knoblachzehe (oder vier) im Sud nicht zu verachten.


richtig!
Der scheint seine Heimat nicht soooo genau zu kennen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Dezember 2021)

Meine Wichtel 2022-
 Kulinarik in mein Päckchen-
das ist ja alles lecker


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Dezember 2021)

Schade, wenn man nicht zu schätzen weiß was die eigene Region zu bieten hat.
Zweibrücken:  Ähhm , ja was hat den Zweibrücken zu bieten?
Ähhhhm
Na jaaa, so zwischen grober Pfälzer Bodenständigkeit (Pfälzer Saumagen) und bäuerlichem elsässischem Einerlei,
gewürzt mit saarländischer Brühwürfelmentalität ist es doch verdammt schwer , sich mit einen besonderen Essen hervorzutun.


Die Zweebrigger sind da ganz pragmatisch:
sie nehmen einen elsässischen Flammkuchen, packen gerösteten Pfälzer Saumagen drauf, übergießen das Ganze mit saarländischer Brühwürfelsoße
und finden das Ganze ??? 

denen schmeckt.>>>>>>> mir nicht


----------



## Minimax (30. Dezember 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> richtig!
> Der scheint seine Heimat nicht soooo genau zu kennen.


Ich glaube Nelearts beklagt ja den Knoblauchmangel in seiner Gegend- ich hab ihn nicht so verstanden, das er dies begrüßt.
Und ja, in vielen deutschen bzw. Mitteleuropäischen Gegenden wird er ja auch sehr homöopathisch verwendet. Stielmus z.B. kenne ich auch nur ohne Knoblauch (Aber Muskat!).
Man muss ja auch nicht jedes brave traditionelle Deutsche Gericht auf Teufel komm raus mediterranisieren.
Aber wo sich Gelegenheit bietet, und das Rezept nicht gänzlich dagegen spricht, da fplumpsen bei mir sofort ein paar Zehen in den Topf.

Ich persönlich bin z.B. gar kein Fan von Kümmel, wenn er vorschmeckt. Aber ich erkenne natürlich an, daß er einen wichtigen Zweck in schweren, fettreichen Speisen erfüllt.


----------



## Nelearts (30. Dezember 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> richtig!
> Der scheint seine Heimat nicht soooo genau zu kennen.


Lebe hier seit 50 Jahren , weitere 10 Jahre im Rest von Europa verbracht.
Glaubt mir, es ist kompliziert!


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Man muss ja auch nicht jedes brave traditionelle Deutsche Gericht auf Teufel komm raus mediterranisieren.
> Aber wo sich Gelegenheit bietet, und das Rezept nicht gänzlich dagegen spricht, da fplumpsen bei mir sofort ein paar Zehen in den Topf.
> 
> Ich persönlich bin z.B. gar kein Fan von Kümmel, wenn er vorschmeckt. Aber ich erkenne natürlich an, daß er einen wichtigen Zweck in schweren, fettreichen Speisen erfüllt.


siehst Du, da sind wir beide uns ja sehr ähnlich. Der Knobi gerät mir auch immer völlig unbeabsichtigt in das Essen, keine Ahnung wie das immer passiert.
Das hat auch nichts mit mediteran zu tun.
Kümmel ist ein geiles Gewürz,
*Aber* ein Körnchen zu viel und schon ist es mir zu bayuwarisch.
Stielmus, Hmmm habe ich in Erinnerung mit feinen gerösteten Speckwürfeln, Petersilienkartoffeln und als Beilage ein 300g Hüftsteak


----------



## Nelearts (30. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaube Nelearts beklagt ja den Knoblauchmangel in seiner Gegend- ich hab ihn nicht so verstanden, das er dies begrüßt.


Knoblauch kann man in meiner Gegend schon bekommen, seit kurzem gibt es hier sogar einen Anbauer! Es kommt also!
Nur ist er in der rheinischen Küche mit ihren traditionellen Gerichten kaum zu finden. Im Sauerbraten schon mal gar nicht. Und in rheinische Muscheln gehört er ursprünglich auch nicht rein.
Was nicht heißen soll, dass er bei mir da rein kommt!


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Dezember 2021)

Und Himmel und Ääd
jetzt sach nich, in de Flöns is kein kein Koblauch


----------



## Minimax (30. Dezember 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Knoblauch kann man in meiner Gegend schon bekommen, seit kurzem gibt es hier sogar einen Anbauer! Es kommt also!
> Nur ist er in der rheinischen Küche mit ihren traditionellen Gerichten kaum zu finden. Im Sauerbraten schon mal gar nicht. Und in rheinische Muscheln gehört er ursprünglich auch nicht rein.
> Was nicht heißen soll, dass er bei mir da rein kommt!


Genau so hatte ich Dich auch verstanden


----------



## Esox 1960 (30. Dezember 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Ja, selbstgemacht ist meistens noch das Beste!
> Ich wohne allerdings am Niederrhein und hier können die meisten Metzger noch nicht einmal das Wort "Gewürz" schreiben.
> Wenn ich also durch die Gegend fahren soll um mir alle Zutaten für ein selbstgemachtes Currypulver zu besorgen, ist mindestens eine Tankfüllung weg.
> Also habe ich mich mal außerhalb der Discounter und normalen Supermärkte umgesehen und bin auf das hier gestossen.
> ...


Bei uns gibt es das meiste an Gewürzen, im Supermarkt. 
Ansonsten bestelle ich, dann und wann mal hier...............









						Curry-Gewürze
					

Fernöstliche Faszination mit ❤ Facettenreiche Curry Gewürzmischungen. Feinste Qualität ► Entdecke die Vielfalt unserer Curry Gewürze!




					www.ankerkraut.de


----------



## Minimax (30. Dezember 2021)

Liebe Schlemmerboardies,
wo wir gerade bei regionaler Küche sind:

Ich möchte Euch dieses bezaubernde kleine 50er Jahre Rezeptbüchlein von einer Frau Harte empfehlen, das für Groschenbeträge antiquarisch erhältlich ist.

Die Autorin hat typische Rezepte verschiedener deutscher und europäischer Landschaften versammelt und geographisch geordnet. Die Rezepte selbst sind etwas angestaubt, aber die regionale Einordnung der Speisen ist für mich Gold wert.









Garniert ist das Büchlein mit charmanten kleinen 50er Jahre Cartoons von zeittypischer, heute erfrischender Unkorrektheit, hier das Rezept für saftigen Schinken, wie ihn Hamburger Senatoren lieben: 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Und das beste ist: Niemals hat ein Satz mir mehr aus Seele, Herz und Magen gesprochen, als der Buchtitel:

*"Gut essen ist mein Leibgericht"*

Mmmhh..ohhh..aaahh..
Minischlemm


----------



## rustaweli (30. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Absolut furchtbar. Die Knolle der Götter, sie stärket die Glieder und würzet das Mahle.
> Und vor allem: Knoblauch schürt das Verlangen und bringt das Blut in Wallung, ihr wisst was ich meine, knick-knack, hanky-panky.


Wir lieben diese herrliche Knolle! Leider geht es meiner Liebsten und mir ob des Genusses danach nicht so gut. Blutdruck, Kreislauf, keine Ahnung. Aber dies Leiden nehmen wir für den Genuss immer wieder in Kauf. Dünnstes, selbstgemachtes Art Fladenbrot mit Käse gefüllt, Xatschapuri(georgisch), dazu gebratene Auberginenscheiben mit eben Knoblauch. Darin könnte ich baden! Aber danach eben. Ähnlich bei Nüssen. Wir kochen gern Gerichte mit Nusssauce, aber das Kopfweh später. 

Um vorheriges Thema aufzugreifen.
Morgen wird wieder gevöllert, also heute einfach, schnell, fleischlos. 
Nix besonderes, aber lecker. 
Ganz einfach Nudeln, gewürzt mit ABC plus Kurkuma. Angebraten mit Weichkäse. 








Dazu einfachen Salat,




etwas Brot und ein paar Scheiben Mozzarella.
Für uns mehr als ausreichend und willkommend abwechslungsreich lecker.


----------



## Nelearts (30. Dezember 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Und Himmel und Ääd
> jetzt sach nich, in de Flöns is kein kein Koblauch


Traditionell ist in Flön*z* garantiert kein Knoblauch.
Niederrhein halt. Und dann auch noch Kölle!


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (31. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt kam der kleine Hunger über mich .....
.......Ich musste sofort kurz an die Pfanne....


----------



## Minimax (31. Dezember 2021)

#Knoblauxh


rustaweli schrieb:


> Leider geht es meiner Liebsten und mir ob des Genusses danach nicht so gut. *Blutdruck, Kreislauf*, keine Ahnung.


jaja, das meinte ich ja:


Minimax schrieb:


> Und vor allem: Knoblauch schürt das Verlangen und bringt das Blut in Wallung, ihr wisst was ich meine, knick-knack, hanky-panky.


Vielleicht sind Deine und Mrs. R's Beschwerden nach Knoblauchgenuss genau die Art von Leiden, die man am besten zu zweit kuriert? An abgeschiedenen, kuscheligen Ort? Abends, wenn die Kinder schlafen?


----------



## rustaweli (31. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> #Knoblauxh
> 
> jaja, das meinte ich ja:
> 
> Vielleicht sind Deine und Mrs. R's Beschwerden nach Knoblauchgenuss genau die Art von Leiden, die man am besten zu zweit kuriert? An abgeschiedenen, kuscheligen Ort? Abends, wenn die Kinder schlafen?


----------



## Mikesch (31. Dezember 2021)

Knoblauch ist Blutdruck senkend.
Sollte also unter Umständen gemieden werden.
Trotzdem ist er sehr lecker.


----------



## Ron73 (31. Dezember 2021)

Das Thema Käserand ist bei uns ein großes Thema, niemand will da drauf verzichten. Meine heiß geliebte Frau hat, gerade zu Sylvester, eine gute Lösung gefunden. Ist easy zuzubereiten und kostet kein Vermögen


----------



## Minimax (31. Dezember 2021)

Bei uns gibt es traditionell selbstgerolltes Sushi zu Silvester.
Die Familie liebt es, ich selbst stehe der Sache kulinarisch neutral gegenüber. Und ein Spass ists obendrein.
Aber wobei mir jedes Jahr das Herz blutet, ist wenn wunderbares, schieres, mit Gold ausgewogenes Thunfisch- und Lachsfilet bester Qualität in winzige Späne zerhäckselt wird. Da weine ich immer heimlich nach innen.

Hübsch sind die kleinen Röllekes aber allemal, ich hoffe eich später Bilder zeigen zu können.


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Dezember 2021)

und ich warte auf 
den-
der den Berliner mit Senf bekommt


----------



## Minimax (31. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> und ich warte auf
> den-
> der den Berliner mit Senf bekommt


Pfannkuchen! Es heisst hier Pfannkuchen!*
Leider haben meine Leute diese Senf-PfNnkuchen Tradition nicht, obwohl sie waschechte Baliner sind. Sehr zu meinem sprachlichen Leidwesen.



*Dieser Volksstamm hier hat einen an der Klatsche. Als vertriebener Exil-Westfale bleibt dieses Süssgebäck immer in meinem Herzen "Berliner"


----------



## Minimax (31. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Dieser Volksstamm hier hat einen an der Klatsche


Oh, und wo wir gerade dabei sind. Dies Jahr ist ja Böllerverbot.
Seit Sonnenuntergang herrscht hier ein Geballer,  Geknatter und Gepfeife, das man meinen könnte, der Russe stünde vorm Bunker.

Und ich fürchte, die Söhne und Töchter dieser Stadt haben noch genug Muni für die nächsten 8 Silvester gebunkert. Gut, kann man nüscht machen. So sindse halt.


----------



## Los 2 (31. Dezember 2021)

Und das ist gut so. Umso mehr umso besser


----------



## Minimax (31. Dezember 2021)

Los 2 schrieb:


> Und das ist gut so. Umso mehr umso besser


Ich mags nicht. Aber das mit dem Verbieten ist auch falsch. Man kann nicht alles verbieten was einem nicht gefällt.


----------



## Tricast (31. Dezember 2021)

Bei uns gibt es Roastbeef, Bratkartoffeln und dazu einen "Vogerlsalat". Nachher vielleicht noch ein paar Garnelen als Fingerfood.

Wir wünschen Euch jedenfalls einen Guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches, gesundes Jahr 2022.

Susanne und Heinz


----------



## Kauli11 (31. Dezember 2021)

Tricast schrieb:


> "Vogerlsalat".


Was ist das?


----------



## Tricast (31. Dezember 2021)

Ein Gemüse, viele Namen: Während *Feldsalat* in Sachsen und Thüringen Rapunzel genannt wird, ist er in Rheinland-Pfalz, Saarland und Luxemburg unter dem Namen Mausohrsalat bekannt. In Nordhessen heißt er Nüsschen und in Österreich Vogerlsalat.21.01.2016

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich möchte Euch dieses bezaubernde kleine 50er Jahre Rezeptbüchlein von einer Frau Harte empfehlen, das für Groschenbeträge antiquarisch erhältlich ist.


es muss wohl einen Grund haben, warum die gute Ingeborg weder die Pfalz, noch das Saarland (damals Saargebiet) erwähnte.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Pfannkuchen! Es heisst hier Pfannkuchen!*
> Leider haben meine Leute diese Senf-PfNnkuchen Tradition nicht, obwohl sie waschechte Baliner sind. Sehr zu meinem sprachlichen Leidwesen.
> 
> 
> ...









Willkommen 2022


----------



## Gert-Show (1. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> es muss wohl einen Grund haben, warum die gute Ingeborg weder die Pfalz, noch das Saarland (damals Saargebiet) erwähnte.


Ja, und Sachsen sowie Anhalt fehlen auch. Wahrscheinlich haben die damals alles zum Futtern importiert.


----------



## Bronni (1. Januar 2022)

Ich habe gestern zu Silvester u.a. große Wildfang Garnelen in Kräuter/Knoblauch-Butter gebraten. Ja, die Garnelen kosten mehr als Rinderfilet, aber wer sie mag, eine Delikatesse. Ich habe sie von jeder Seite ca 2 Min., bis sie eine orangene Färbung angenommen haben, gebraten, sie waren auf den Punkt. Wer sich diesen Luxus mal leisten will, kann ich nur empfehlen, ein "Gedicht"!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> es muss wohl einen Grund haben, warum die gute Ingeborg weder die Pfalz, noch das Saarland (damals Saargebiet) erwähnte.


vielleicht lag es an der saarländichen Vorliebe für Maggi und Brühwürfel.
Ich habe gehört, dass das nicht Jedermanns Geschmack ist


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Januar 2022)

Bronni schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern zu Silvester u.a. große Wildfang Garnelen in Kräuter/Knoblauch-Butter gebraten. Ja, die Garnelen kosten mehr als Rinderfilet, aber wer sie mag, eine Delikatesse. Ich habe sie von jeder Seite ca 2 Min., bis sie eine orangene Färbung angenommen haben, gebraten, sie waren auf den Punkt. Wer sich diesen Luxus mal leisten will, kann ich nur empfehlen, ein "Gedicht"!!!!!!!!!


pack mal ein paar Tomaten mit rein-
ein Gedicht


----------



## Esox 1960 (1. Januar 2022)

Resteverwertung................

Roastbeef mit Bratkartoffeln ,Krautsalat und Remoulade.

Zum Nachtisch, gibt es noch einen süßen " Kameraden "


----------



## Kauli11 (1. Januar 2022)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Zum Nachtisch, gibt es noch einen süßen " Kameraden "


Jens Spahn ?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (1. Januar 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Das Thema Käserand ist bei uns ein großes Thema, niemand will da drauf verzichten. Meine heiß geliebte Frau hat, gerade zu Sylvester, eine gute Lösung gefunden. Ist easy zuzubereiten und kostet kein Vermögen



Käserand knabbere ich mir noch im Supermarkt gerne von den Käselaugenstangen, direkt aus dem Backshop. Natürlich benutze ich dafür diese ausliegenden Einweghandschuhe, alles andere wäre schließlich unhygienisch.


----------



## Esox 1960 (1. Januar 2022)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Jens Spahn ?


.............................................


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (1. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> und ich warte auf
> den-
> der den Berliner mit Senf bekommt



Diese hier sind auch gut, lecker vom Bäcker. Schön mit Klötenköm. 






Die mit Senf gefüllten Berliner haben natürlich kein solches Schokoschildchen drauf. Ist aber auch klar. Schokolade und Senf, das passt ja nicht.


----------



## Tricast (1. Januar 2022)

Bronni schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern zu Silvester u.a. große Wildfang Garnelen in Kräuter/Knoblauch-Butter gebraten. Ja, die Garnelen kosten mehr als Rinderfilet, aber wer sie mag, eine Delikatesse. Ich habe sie von jeder Seite ca 2 Min., bis sie eine orangene Färbung angenommen haben, gebraten, sie waren auf den Punkt. Wer sich diesen Luxus mal leisten will, kann ich nur empfehlen, ein "Gedicht"!!!!!!!!!


Wir hatten ja die riesen Dinger am Heiligabend (Gibt es seit Jahren immer am Heiligabend). Vanille und Curry solltet Ihr mal probieren.

Heinz


----------



## Ladi74 (2. Januar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ja, und Sachsen sowie Anhalt fehlen auch. Wahrscheinlich haben die damals alles zum Futtern importiert.



Anhaltische kulinarische "Köstlichkeiten" wie:
Süsser Milchreis mit zerlassener Butter und Bratwurst,
Schwarzsauer (dazu braucht man von Gans/ Ente: Blut, Kopf, Hals, Füsse, Innereien) Würg!!!
Mit dem Zeug hat Oma,1945, sogar die ersten Russen verscheucht.;-) 
oder Rosinenklump mit Schweinebauch, statt Rosinen gehen auch Kirschen.
Muss man nicht kennen und auch nicht essen.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 394528
> 
> 
> Willkommen 2022


Hallo,

bei uns ist das ein Krapfen. Als Pfannkuchen wird bei uns ein Omelett bezeichnet.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Januar 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Ein Gemüse, viele Namen: Während *Feldsalat* in Sachsen und Thüringen Rapunzel genannt wird, ist er in Rheinland-Pfalz, Saarland und Luxemburg unter dem Namen Mausohrsalat bekannt. In Nordhessen heißt er Nüsschen und in Österreich Vogerlsalat.21.01.2016
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Hallo,

Rapunzel ist bei uns auch geläufig. Wird, speziell noch von älteren Leuten auch Schoofmeili (Schafmäulchen) genannt  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Januar 2022)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Schwarzsauer (dazu braucht man von Gans/ Ente: Blut, Kopf, Hals, Füsse, Innereien) Würg!!!


das kenn ich auch noch, dass ist von Mc.Pomm bis Polen (früheres Schlesien) verbreitet.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> das kenn ich auch noch, dass ist von Mc.Pomm bis Polen (früheres Schlesien) verbreitet.



Jo.
Schmeckt aber nicht.
War so ein Notbehelf um nichts wegzwerfen.
Genau so wie Wickelföt:









						Gewickelte Gänsefüße von Küchenkaninchen | Chefkoch
					

Gewickelte Gänsefüße - ein altes Rezept aus Pommern, Ostpreußen und der Lausitz. Ideal für Selbstschlachter. Durch den Essig angenehm säuerlicher Geschmack. Über 6 Bewertungen und für köstlich befunden. Mit ► Portionsrechner ► Kochbuch ► Video-Tipps!



					www.chefkoch.de


----------



## Blueser (2. Januar 2022)

Manche Dinge sind es einfach wert, aus dem kollektiven Gedächtnis der Menschheit gelöscht zu werden. Andere wiederum gehören als Mahnmal wider des schlechten Geschmacks für alle Ewigkeit in Stein gemeißelt...


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jo.
> Schmeckt aber nicht.
> War so ein Notbehelf um nichts wegzwerfen.
> Genau so wie Wickelföt:
> ...


die Saarländer würden noch Maggi drann kippen


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jo.
> Schmeckt aber nicht.
> War so ein Notbehelf um nichts wegzwerfen.
> Genau so wie Wickelföt:
> ...


das wäre doch mal was, wenn sich unliebsame Gäste selbst zum Essen einladen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (2. Januar 2022)

Ja lecker ,sieht irgendwie anders aus..................


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Januar 2022)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Ja lecker ,sieht irgendwie anders aus..................
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 394655


Ja!
aber was ist das?


----------



## Esox 1960 (2. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ja!
> aber was ist das?


 Das habe ich nicht selbst gekocht, das ist nur ein Foto von Schwarzsauer, das Gericht war hier kurz,, von einigen Thema................


----------



## Tricast (2. Januar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Manche Dinge sind es einfach wert, aus dem kollektiven Gedächtnis der Menschheit gelöscht zu werden. Andere wiederum gehören als Mahnmal wider des schlechten Geschmacks für alle Ewigkeit in Stein gemeißelt...


Z.B. Minuten Steaks.


----------



## jobo61 (2. Januar 2022)

Das gab es heute Mittag. 
Gefüllter Hahn aus eigener Aufzucht Bresse/Sulmtaler Kreuzung. 
Und Schupfnudeln. 
Was soll ich sagen , einfach


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Januar 2022)

Meiner ist auch noch im Ofen-
aber nur Teile-
TK-
Reste Essen -
von Weihnachten noch mit Rotkohl.


----------



## Jan_Cux (2. Januar 2022)

Meins kommt hoffentlich bald... vor über einer Stunde bestellt


----------



## Gert-Show (2. Januar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Meins kommt hoffentlich bald... vor über einer Stunde bestellt


Dauert noch, wird gerade großgezogen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (2. Januar 2022)

Ne mittlerweile eingetroffen und zur hälfte verspeist.... Nun erst mal ein Hopfenkaltgetränk und wenn ich später wieder Apetit verspüre, gibt´s den Rest der Pizza


----------



## Tikey0815 (2. Januar 2022)

Eben frisches Dinkel Brot aus dem Ofen und angerichtet mit leckeren Beilagen und gesalzene Butter


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. Januar 2022)

Gebratenes Dorsch - Filet , mit Senf -Soße , Kartoffeln und Krautsalat.


----------



## tomxxxtom (3. Januar 2022)

Wie fast jedes Jahr meine altern zwingen mich etwas chinesisches nachzukochen.   












Und wie immer...   
Meine Mama: Das Reis ist etwas zu hart, warum ist das so süß, die soße ist irgendwie dunkel... 
Mein Vati liegend: Buaaa war das geil, buaaa das war zu viel, buaa war das geil, buaa...


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Januar 2022)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Wie fast jedes Jahr meine altern zwingen mich etwas chinesisches nachzukochen.



Fledermausrippchen mit ... ???


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Fledermausrippchen mit ... ???


Soja-Fleisch mit Sojasprossen


----------



## Gert-Show (3. Januar 2022)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Wie fast jedes Jahr meine altern zwingen mich etwas chinesisches nachzukochen.
> Anhang anzeigen 394787
> Anhang anzeigen 394786
> Anhang anzeigen 394785
> ...


Tolle Hausschuhe übrigens.


----------



## Jan_Cux (3. Januar 2022)

Putengeschnetzeltes, mit Paprika, Rosmarin, Reis und Knoblauch.


----------



## Gert-Show (3. Januar 2022)

Man(n) muss auch mit kaltem Herd gute Dinge schaffen, und Wichtelgeschenke genießen: Kieler Sprotten auf selbstgebackenem Dinkelbrot.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Januar 2022)

*Erster  2022*

mit Senfeier


----------



## ollidi (4. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> mit Senfeier


Wenn es wirklich etwas gibt, mit dem Du mich um die ganze Welt scheuchen kannst, sind es Senfeier. 
Ich liebe Senf und ich liebe Eier. Aber beides zusammen geht für mich gar nicht.


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. Januar 2022)

Mochte ich früher auch nicht... Heutzutage mag ich es  

Ich werde im Pausenraum aber auch öfters schief angeguckt, wenn auf meinem Brötchen Blauschimmelkäse, drüber eine Scheibe Chilikäse mit Senf bestrichen und 4 bis 6 Anchovis landen...


----------



## ollidi (4. Januar 2022)

Das kann ich mir wiederum gut vorstellen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (4. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> *Erster  2022*
> 
> mit Senfeier
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 394849


Nein nobbi ,Du bist nur zweiter Sieger Anfang - 2022,siehe Seite 947......................
Neujahr- Mittag rein gestellt..............


----------



## Esox 1960 (4. Januar 2022)

Paniertes Kotelett mit Pommes rot/weiß..............


----------



## Gert-Show (4. Januar 2022)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Paniertes Kotelett mit Pommes rot/weiß..............


Ich schüttel auch immer den Kopf, wenn meine Madame mich fragt, ob ich Rohkostsalat möchte.


----------



## Gert-Show (4. Januar 2022)

Standard-Essen…Pollo Fino mit Süßkartoffel und Paprika aus dem Ofen.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Januar 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich etwas gibt, mit dem Du mich um die ganze Welt scheuchen kannst, sind es Senfeier.
> Ich liebe Senf und ich liebe Eier. Aber beides zusammen geht für mich gar nicht.


Hallo,

erinnert mich an einen kleinen Vorfall vor Jahrzehnten. Meine Stammkneipe hatte einen neuen Wirt bekommen, einen sehr rührigen Griechen und, wie sich im Laufe der Jahre herausstellte, ist der ein sehr guter Wirt geworden. Ein Bekannter von mir vesperte eine Kleinigkeit und fragte den, noch sehr neuen Wirt, ob er vielleicht einen Senfgurken dazu hätte, was dieser, nach kurzem Nachdenken, bejahte. Er servierte dann auf einem Teller einen Gewürzgurken und dazu einen Schlag Senf  .
Noch Jahrzehnte später wurde die Geschichte immer mal wieder erzählt, worauf alle, auch der Wirt, immer recht herzlich lachen mussten.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Blueser (5. Januar 2022)

Bei uns heißen Senfeier ganz einfach Senfsoße mit Ei. Alternative zum Ei wäre Kochfisch, esse ich beides gern. Meine Eltern haben übrigens gekochte Eier statt mit Salz ebenfalls mit Senf gegessen. Hat sich bei mir allerdings nicht durchgesetzt...


----------



## yukonjack (5. Januar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bei uns heißen Senfeier ganz einfach Senfsoße mit Ei. Alternative zum Ei wäre Kochfisch, esse ich beides gern. Meine Eltern haben übrigens gekochte Eier statt mit Salz ebenfalls mit Senf gegessen. Hat sich bei mir allerdings nicht durchgesetzt...


Kann ich gut verstehen..


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Januar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> gekochte Eier statt mit Salz ebenfalls mit Senf gegessen. Hat sich bei mir allerdings nicht durchgesetzt...


solange es kein Maggi ist...
Saarländer essen so was, die kippen überall Maggi drann


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Januar 2022)

Heute nochmal Resteessen von gestern-
aber der Nachtisch wird gut-
war Heute beim Bäcker
Belgische Waffel


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Januar 2022)

Kennt jemand einen saarländischen Adventskranz?






ein Ring Lyoner und vier Flaschen Maggi


----------



## Blueser (5. Januar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Standard-Essen…Pollo Fino mit Süßkartoffel und Paprika aus dem Ofen.
> Anhang anzeigen 394865


Gibt es bei mir auch nachher, geht gleich in die Röhre:


----------



## Gert-Show (5. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Heute nochmal Resteessen von gestern-
> aber der Nachtisch wird gut-
> war Heute beim Bäcker
> Belgische Waffel
> ...


Das sind doch Zeitmaschinen:
Sekunden im Mund, Stunden im Magen und Jahre an den Hüften.


----------



## Blueser (5. Januar 2022)

Fertig, dazu handgemachte Busiate:


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. Januar 2022)

Heute mal ein Schinkenbrot ,ist zwar kalt und nicht gekocht ,aber auch lecker...................


----------



## Minimax (5. Januar 2022)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Heute mal ein Schinkenbrot


Und wo ist das mit Ei?

und der Bommerlunder, eisgekühlt?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (5. Januar 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich etwas gibt, mit dem Du mich um die ganze Welt scheuchen kannst, sind es Senfeier.
> Ich liebe Senf und ich liebe Eier. Aber beides zusammen geht für mich gar nicht.


Auch nicht auf dem Teller ...


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Und wo ist das mit Ei?
> 
> und der Bommerlunder, eisgekühlt?


...................................


----------



## Elmar Elfers (5. Januar 2022)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> ...................................


Meine Frau guckt mich gerade etwas irritiert von der Seite an und schüttelt den Kopf ...


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. Januar 2022)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Meine Frau guckt mich gerade etwas irritiert von der Seite an und schüttelt den Kopf ...


Lieber jetzt ,als später............................................


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Januar 2022)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Meine Frau guckt mich gerade etwas irritiert von der Seite an und schüttelt den Kopf ...


Sag ihr schnell wir sind nicht alle so  
Schneiden Sie die Gurke dann in dünne Scheiben, jedoch so, dass sie mit der Basis der Gurke verbunden bleiben zum Schinken-Brot


----------



## Gert-Show (5. Januar 2022)

Ein belegtes Brot mit Ei…


----------



## Blueser (5. Januar 2022)

... und weißer Senf ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (5. Januar 2022)

Hab grad mal am Bildschirm geleckt, schmeckt eher nach Remoulade als nach Senf....


----------



## Jan_Cux (5. Januar 2022)

Das war ernst gemeint....  Geschmacks TV ...


----------



## JottU (6. Januar 2022)

Bisschen Eintopf heute gekocht.


----------



## Minimax (6. Januar 2022)

JottU schrieb:


> Bisschen Eintopf heute gekocht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mann, das sieht sehr gut aus.  Kannst Du ein Tellerbild mit Einlage und so zeigen?


----------



## JottU (6. Januar 2022)

Stell ich morgen eins rein, Minimax. Hab den Topf schon in den Keller, in Sicherheit vor mir, gebracht.


----------



## Minimax (6. Januar 2022)

JottU schrieb:


> Stell ich morgen eins rein, Minimax. Hab den Topf schon in den Keller, in Sicherheit vor mir, gebracht.


Keine sorgsame Sicherung, keine heimtückische Falle von arglistiger Präzision, schützt das kühlgestellte Festmahl vor der bauchigen Kreatur der Nacht, dem _Eigennascher_.


----------



## rustaweli (6. Januar 2022)

Hähnchen 




mit Walnuss Knobi Soße 




Dazu ein paar Xatschapuri (Teig mit Käse gefüllt) 




sowie Spinat Walnuss Bällchen mit lecker Granatapfel.


----------



## Skott (6. Januar 2022)

Sieht lecker aus Rusty, aber was ist mit deinen Bildern los? Du hast auch schon mal schärfere eingestellt...?


----------



## rustaweli (6. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Sieht lecker aus Rusty, aber was ist mit deinen Bildern los? Du hast auch schon mal schärfere eingestellt...?


Hm... vielleicht der Speicher zu voll oder die Handy Cam putzen. Muß schauen, danke!


----------



## Blueser (6. Januar 2022)

Die Kamera hat beim Anblick der Leckereien bestimmt feuchte Augen bekommen ...


----------



## Minimax (6. Januar 2022)

Freunde!
Dies ist vermutlich mein letztes Post, denn ich werde verkümmern, weil niemand mich pflegt.

Die Missus ist zu einer Freundin gefahren, ich bin allein, verlassen, aufgegeben, vernachlässigt und verwaist.Ich bin der einsamste und traurigste aller Minimaxe.
Ich muss irgendwie versuchen zu überleben. Ich habe Kaninchenkeulen im Froster gefunden, und Kartoffeln und Zwiebeln im Hause der treulosen und grausamen Missus.. Keine Möhren, kein Sellerie.
Ich denke merkwürdige Gedanken... 




Ich hoffe, das dieser Schmortopf gelingt, und mir Kraft gibt, um den Außenposten der Nachbarn zu erreichen. Sonst kann ich für nichts garantieren, #Donner Party  #Kaninchenhunger #Wendigo
rauarrwwr..
Miniwendigo


----------



## Jan_Cux (6. Januar 2022)

Deine Adresse habe ich ja... Wenn ich einen anonymen Carepaket für Minimax Threat erstellen soll sende mir ein Zeichen


----------



## Blueser (6. Januar 2022)

Kann man da in das Carepaket auch Hybridfleisch entsorgen? Hunger soll ja zu außergewöhnlichen Fähigkeiten führen ...


----------



## zandertex (6. Januar 2022)

Heute gabs Feldsalat mit dem leckersten Dressing ever und Tortellini-Schlampignonauflauf!


----------



## Minimax (6. Januar 2022)

So, ich hatte ein feines Mahl mit zartem Kaninchen, und dazu lecker Kartöffelchen, Zwieblies, und was der Schmortopf hergegeben hat. Das Kning löste sich wie Butter vom Knochen.  Ein wirklich deftiges Schmorgericht, das mir wirklich wieder Lebensgeister eingehaucht hat.




Aber sagt mal Jungs, irgendwie war es Dünn, Klein, Wenig, Schmal. Also, nicht das es trocken oder Wenig gewesen wäre. Lange Geschmort, gutes Gemüse, Reichlich in gutem Schmalz angebraten und kräftig Sa/Pf/Ma eingerieben.
Hab ich was falsch gemacht?
Herrje, die 4 Keulchen hab ich plus Gemüse weggeschnasselt, ein anständiger Entenbollen oder ein Brüstchen hätten mich sonst satt gemacht.

Kein Wunder, daß die Indianer zum Wendigo werden, wenns nur Kaninchen gibt.

Also, ich bin Kaninchen-Skeptiker.
Minimax


----------



## Blueser (6. Januar 2022)

Klick!


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Herrje, die 4 Keulchen hab ich plus Gemüse weggeschnasselt, ein anständiger Entenbollen oder ein Brüstchen hätten mich sonst satt gemacht.


Das waren wohl Zwergkaninchen.
Diese süßen kleinen, mit den Hängeohren


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Januar 2022)

Chinchillas?





__





						Laden...
					





					www.dehner.de


----------



## Gert-Show (7. Januar 2022)

Oder Vorderläufe vom Nutria? Die sehen aus wie vom Kaninchen und schmecken auch so ähnlich...


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. Januar 2022)

Feiner " Kram "....................
Schweinebauch mit Erbsenpüree und Sauerkraut,


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Januar 2022)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Feiner " Kram "....................
> Schweinebauch mit Erbsenpüree und Sauerkraut,


Ja-  
Die Schweinebauch  Knusperkruste -
hätte aber mehr gepoppt werden können.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ja-
> Die Schweinebauch  Knusperkruste -
> hätte aber mehr gepoppt werden können.


Nobbi Nobbi, in unserem Alter wird nicht mehr so wild gepoppt


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Januar 2022)

da bekommste Rücken von


----------



## jobo61 (7. Januar 2022)

Ich bin auch Kaninchenfan. Ich lade die auch regelmäßig zum Essen ein.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Januar 2022)

jobo61 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Kaninchenfan. Ich lade die auch regelmäßig zum Essen ein.


Dito,
aber diese niedlichen Zwergkaninchen. Da braucht man schon ein ganzes proPerson


----------



## Blueser (7. Januar 2022)

Empfehlenswert sind die Bauchlappen vom Kaninchen als Mini-Rouladen, allerdings eine Heidenarbeit. Gab es früher im Wildladen als Kilopaket für wenig Geld. Jetzt kaum noch zu bekommen, aber wenn, dann lecker ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Januar 2022)

analog zu Stubenküken>>
Zwergkaninchen . pro Person ein Kaninchen. Jeder hat von Allem was , Keule , Vorderläufe, Rücken usw.
Kulinarisch macht das Sinn und ist bestimmt auch ein Gewinn. 

Nur wenn jetzt jemand mit einem Rezept in der Hand in der Kleintierabteilung des Baumarktes erscheint und die Kaninchen begutachtet, ???
Ob das gut ankommt???.


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. Januar 2022)

Der erste Skrei....


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Januar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Empfehlenswert sind die Bauchlappen vom Kaninchen als Mini-Rouladen, allerdings eine Heidenarbeit. Gab es früher im Wildladen als Kilopaket für wenig Geld. Jetzt kaum noch zu bekommen, aber wenn, dann lecker ...


Lecker sag ich.
In meiner Jugend hatten wir ne Menge Kaninchen. Alle möglichen Rassen, von klein bis groß.
Da waren die deutschen Widder grau, >>>Riesenviecher mit Schlappohren. Deren Bauchlappen waren super geeignet für Involtini


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Januar 2022)

Man nehme 4 Bauchlappen von großen Kaninchen,
lege sie zwischen 2 Folien und klopfe sie wie Schnitzel.
Dann streiche sie mit Bay. Senf ein, belege sie mit süßen Feigen, etwas Fenchel und schwarzen Oliven und salze kräftig.
Nun wickel das Ganze zu schönen Rollen und brate sie in sehr heißem Öl an (die Nahtstelle zuerst),
Wenn sie dunkelbraun sind etwa 1 Esslöffel Tomatenmark mit anschwitzen und mit Noly Prat (Wermuth) ablöschen.
Nun etwa 40 Min bei mittlerer Hitze schmoren lassen und mit etwas Brühe oder Fond auffüllen.
Danach das Fleisch herausnehmen und die Soße durchseien. Die Soße mit kalter Butter binden. etwas Peterling dazu kommt gut.
Dazu reiche man Salzkartoffeln, Spätzle oder auch Nudeln.


----------



## Blueser (7. Januar 2022)

... Thüringer Klöße passen da auch hervorragend...


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ja-
> Die Schweinebauch  Knusperkruste -
> hätte aber mehr gepoppt werden können.


Nö ,das war so schon in Ordnung , sagt :


----------



## Minimax (7. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Man nehme 4 Bauchlappen von großen Kaninchen,
> lege sie zwischen 2 Folien und klopfe sie wie Schnitzel.
> Dann streiche sie mit Bay. Senf ein, belege sie mit süßen Feigen, etwas Fenchel und schwarzen Oliven und salze kräftig.
> Nun wickel das Ganze zu schönen Rollen und brate sie in sehr heißem Öl an (die Nahtstelle zuerst),
> ...


Das hört sich ganz fein und köstlich an, mjam!


----------



## Gert-Show (7. Januar 2022)

Main-Zanderfilet mit Mini-Rösti und Grilltomaten. Missus schmatzt schon.


----------



## Floma (7. Januar 2022)

Kindergeburtstag (süße 5) mit 6 Gästen zwischen 4 und 6, alle ohne Eltern. Ich bin sowas vom am Ende. Zum Essen gab es feinste Knusper-Dinos.


----------



## Gert-Show (7. Januar 2022)

Ein bisschen Filet blieb noch, wurde auf Gräten untersucht und für Madame hingestellt…


----------



## Minimax (7. Januar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Filet blieb noch, wurde auf Gräten untersucht und für *Madame* hingestellt…
> Anhang anzeigen 395197


Ist die nicht sauer, wenn der Hund schneller war?


----------



## Gert-Show (7. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist die nicht sauer, wenn der Hund schneller war?


Nee, erst essen Missus (=bessere Hälfte) und ich, dann die Madame (Sassy).


----------



## Minimax (7. Januar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Nee, erst essen Missus (=bessere Hälfte) und ich, dann die Madame (Sassy).
> Anhang anzeigen 395206


Die Sassy ist ja eine wirklich Hübsche, ein classy lassy.  Erinnert mich ein bisschen an Kitty Gitane, mein einstiges Hündchen aus Rumänien. Die war auch so eine Verführerin.

Zum kulinarischen: Ich hab mir gerade was von einem neuen Chinamann bestellt. Der hat auch etwas ungewöhnlicheres im Programm, ich bin gespannt. Ist zwar nicht selbst gekocht, aber immerhin interessant. Mal sehen ob das besser als das Hühnerfussexperiment von neulich läuft.

Ich bin aber von vorneherein missmutig und kritisch eingestellt. Erstens hatte mein Lieblingschinamann zu (warum eigentlich?) Zweitens hat der neue keine interessanten Vorsüppchen, und drittens.. drittens habe ich Hunger und schlechte Laune. Nun, man wird sehen, ich werd gleich berichten, und ich habe mal was neues bestellt.

Eine sorgenvolle Beobachtung: Ich habe hier in Berlin ja wirklich unendliche Liefer- und Bestellmöglichkeiten, von teuer bis preiswert, von lecker bis ..nicht so lecker. Aber ich beobachte seit ca. 2 Jahren, das insbesondere Asia-Restaurants das gute leckere Schweinefleisch aus dem Programm nehmen, ehrlich, es ist nicht so einfach die kleinen leckeren Schweinebällchen zu kriegen. das ist schade, finde ich.


----------



## Minimax (7. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Vorsüppchen,


oh, und wo wir gerade dabei sind:

Ein Vorsüppchen ist niemals zu unterschätzen, mehr noch, es ist ein Indikator für ein gutes Mahl.
Ein Vorsüppchen öffnet den Magen und wärmt ihn vor, und macht Appetit auf den Hauptgang ohne zu sättigen. Es hilft bei der Verdauung und sorgt für ein behagliches Mahl, weil es dem Körper die Flüssigkeit zuführt, die im vielleicht schweren Hauptgang fehlt. Die einfache Löffelei sorgt für angenehme Plauderei zwischen den Gästen und bricht das Eis. Gleichzeitig verschafft es der Dame des Hauses/ dem Küchenchef wertvolle Augenblicke, um die letzte kritische Phase vor dem Auftragen zu gestalten.Und schliesslich: Es verlängert das Mahl, und gibt eine CHance in der schnellebigen Zeit, einmal genussreich innezuhalten.

Kulturen rund um den Erdball haben den kulinarischen und sozialen Wert des Vorsüppchens seit Alters her erkannt, ob es die Consemmeé mit Eistich ist, die norddeutsche Hochzeitssuppe, die unverzichtbare- auch bei bitterer Armut- Ciorba Rumäniens, oder die leichte Misosuppe mit Tofuwürfelchen der stolzen Japaner.
Vom Atlantik zum Pazifik erhöht ein Vorsüppchen den Genuss für Gast und Gastgeber, und ist nicht ohne Grund so weit verbreitet,

Abgesehen davon, schafft ein einfaches Vorsüppchen eine festliche, feierliche Stimmung, und ein einfaches Hauptgericht, von Knohr, Maghie, Dr.Üthger gewinnt Glanz Feierlichkeit und Ritualcharakter. Es ist schön, im Kreise der Familie ein Süppchen zu schlürfen, sich dann über das herrliche Hauptgericht herzumachen und es zu geniessen- und dann ist doch für ein Tiramisu immer noch Platz,

ja, so denke ich über Vorsüppchen,
hg
Minimax


Edit: Oh, und übrigens empfinde ich -gemeinsam mit meinem Onkel Manfred- Zauberstab-Stab Suppen nicht als Süppchen. Heissgemachtes Gemüse, das mit einem Multmix püriert wird ist keine Suppe, sondern ein erwärmter, pikanter Smoothie. Da bin ich ein kleines bisschen intolerant.


----------



## daci7 (8. Januar 2022)

Uh oh ... Ungewöhnliches vom 
NEUEN Chinamann bestellt ... und meldet sich dann nicht mehr zu Wort ... ich hoffe er sitzt nicht immer noch auf dem Thron


----------



## Minimax (8. Januar 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Uh oh ... Ungewöhnliches vom
> NEUEN Chinamann bestellt ... und meldet sich dann nicht mehr zu Wort ... ich hoffe er sitzt nicht immer noch auf dem Thron


Nein,nein keine Gesundhditsprobleme. Aber das Essen war wirklich enttäuschend und schlecht zubereitet.
Die 1000jährigen Eier bestanden aus Tofuwürfel mit wenigen winzigen Ei Schnipselchen (immerhin aber korrekt zubereitet).
Die Pikanten Rinderinnereien waren grässlich überschärft und ölig, und bestanden eigentlich nur aus Sojasprossen und wenigen, nicht ausreichend lange geschmorten Kuttelstreifen. Als dann noch beim Rühren _Tulipstücke_ an die Oberfläche kamen, habe ich entnervt aufgegeben und mir ein Butterbrot gemacht.

Tja so ists mit dem Bestellen, das ist bei unbekanntem Lieferer eben ein Risiko. Schade, aber so ists manchmal. Das nächste Mal wieder bei meinem guten alten Chinarestaurant, der hat zwar keine Besonderheiten auf der Karte, aber dafür ist alles gut und schmackhaft.


----------



## Skott (8. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nein,nein keine Gesundhditsprobleme. Aber das Essen war wirklich enttäuschend und schlecht zubereitet.
> Die 1000jährigen Eier bestanden aus Tofuwürfel mit wenigen winzigen Ei Schnipselchen (immerhin aber korrekt zubereitet).
> Die Pikanten Rinderinnereien waren grässlich überschärft und ölig, und bestanden eigentlich nur aus Sojasprossen und wenigen, nicht ausreichend lange geschmorten Kuttelstreifen. Als dann noch beim Rühren _Tulipstücke_ an die Oberfläche kamen, habe ich entnervt aufgegeben und mir ein Butterbrot gemacht.
> 
> Tja so ists mit dem Bestellen, das ist bei unbekanntem Lieferer eben ein Risiko. Schade, aber so ists manchmal.


Dieses von dir beschriebene Gericht ist in meinen Augen hart an der Grenze zum Betrug...


----------



## Minimax (8. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Dieses von dir beschriebene Gericht ist in meinen Augen hart an der Grenze zum Betrug...


Na, das ist ja ein bekanntes Phänomen. Ist halt fast food. Ein Burger sieht selten aus wie in der Reklame, und die Hälfte drei Viertel aller Packungen im Supermarkt enthalten Dinge, die mit dem Bild auf der Packung nur wenig Gemeinsamkeiten haben.
Da muss man sich nicht über Gebühr ärgern, das passiert dem Reisenden im Fast Food Dschungel. Das nächste Mal halt woanders bestellen, gibt genug die ihr Handwerk verstehen.


----------



## Gert-Show (8. Januar 2022)

Da übersetze ich "fast food" einfach mal mit "Beinahe-Essen".


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Januar 2022)

Senfeier mit Salzkartoffeln und Bohnen


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Tja so ists mit dem Bestellen, das ist bei unbekanntem Lieferer eben ein Risiko. Schade, aber so ists manchmal. Das nächste Mal wieder bei meinem guten alten Chinarestaurant, der hat zwar keine Besonderheiten auf der Karte, aber dafür ist alles gut und schmackhaft.


Wenn das Besondere daran das Schlechte ist, kann man gut verzichten.
Bei so was ärgere ich mich immer, dass ich nicht selbst gekocht habe


----------



## Jason (8. Januar 2022)

Bei uns am Herd geht es zur Sache 





Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (8. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Wenn das Besondere daran das Schlechte ist, kann man gut verzichten.
> Bei so was ärgere ich mich immer, dass ich nicht selbst gekocht habe


Naja, niemand muss sich wundern. Ich meine, was sollen die armen Hunde schon machen? Mörderische Konkurrenz, winzigste Margen, und am Ende des Tages müssen die Mitarbeiter und die Familie auch versorgt sein. Völlig egal ob Asia, Pizza, Burger oder Schnitzel. 

Die grossen Online-Liefersyndikate sind bequem für den Kunden, aber führen zu einem gnadenlosen Wettbewerb. Wenn man sich mal die Preise ansieht, ist doch klar, Das bei so einer Kalkulation die Leute nichts Gutes anbieten können. 

Für 15 Euro kriege ich beim Chinamann Eine Vorspeise, Süppchen, ein Hauptgericht mit Ente. Oder 3 Pizzen. Oder Ein Schnitzel mit Salat und Pommes, und nen gemischten Vorspeisenteller, oder ein ganzes SushiMenü.
Das sind Preise, die oft weit hinter den Kosten für die Zutaten liegen. Da stimmt doch was nicht.

Aber ich heuchle: Ich als Kunde bin Teil des Systems. Ich freue mich, gerne ein günstiges, leckeres Warmes Essen in Windeseile nach Hause geliefert zu bekommen. Ich bin sozusagen technischer Single, und nach einem langen Harten Tag auf Maloche und abgekämpft ist halt Nr.5 mit extra Scharf und schön heiss einfach besser als ne Schnitte Graubrot mit Teewurst.

Mal sehen, heut ist so ein müder trüber Tag, die Missus ist verreist und die Küche grad so schön sauber, da werd ich mir heut abend wieder was bestellen.
Hg
Mini


----------



## Jason (8. Januar 2022)

Es hat gemundet. 




Gulasch halb und halb mit Kartoffelklößen und Rotkraut. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott (8. Januar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Bei uns am Herd geht es zur Sache
> Anhang anzeigen 395233
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Sehe ich da richtig, hast du wirklich den Gulasch im Dutchoven auf dem Ceranfeld???


----------



## Jason (8. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Sehe ich da richtig, hast du wirklich den Gulasch im Dutchoven auf dem Ceranfeld???


Das ist ein Gußeisener Topf. Alles im grünen Bereich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (8. Januar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Bei uns am Herd geht es zur Sache
> Anhang anzeigen 395233
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Oh mann, lieber Stammtischbruder, das ist ja ne gute Idee! Ein herrlich klassisches Gericht, mit Fleisch, Kartoffeln und Soße, dazu ein schönes Wintergemüse! Ich würd mich gern zu Euch an den Tisch setzen..

Aber das inspiriert mich sehr und weckt meine Lebensgeister:
Statt schwermütig rumzugreinen, könnte ich doch ein tolles Goulash(eig.Pörkölt) und auch meinen Geheimrotkohl kochen. Das Geheimnis ist der Zimt.
Und heut abend lass ich mir ne Portion davon mit Kartoffeln schmecken, und morgen wird Mrs. M. Sich über ein eine herrlich-deftige Goulash Mahlzeit mit Knödeln(ob ich wohl Croutons einfüge?) freuen, wenn sie  von ihrem Kunst- Lesb Wochenende mit sehr guten Freundinnen zurückkehrt.
Ob Mann oder Frau, jeder freut sich über eine gute warme Mahlzeit, bei der Rückkehr!

Das wär ein schönes Projekt für heute. Und ich hätte grossen Appetit, auf ein Schweinegoulash, statt Rind.
Aber es muss für morgen wirklich gut werden, damit sie nicht auf den Gedanken kommt, Nachforschungen hinsichtlich der unerklärlichen Lücken in ihrem Weinregal anzustellen.

Mjam, mjam, Heut werd ich was leckeres Kochen! Danke für die Aufmunterung und Inspiration!
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Gert-Show (8. Januar 2022)

Ich war auch schon fleißig für heute Abend:
Kassler mit Sauerkraut geschmort.
Nur noch mal erhitzen und Gnocchi aus der Pfanne dazu.
Tellerbild folgt in ein paar Stunden.


----------



## Minimax (8. Januar 2022)

Hat jemand ein unkompliziertes Rezept für ein einfaches kleines Vorsüppchen, das ich heute mit wenigen Portionen für Morgen vorbereiten könnte?
Ich möchte kein grosses Huhn oder Beinscheibe durchkochen, aber ich will auch keine Instanz Sachen verwenden.
Eine leichte Gemüsebrühe vielleicht, und morgen einzwei würfelchen Eistich einfügen?


----------



## Blueser (8. Januar 2022)

Ich habe für solche Fälle selbstgemachte Würzpaste aus Gemüse und Salz eingefroren. Aber das hilft dir jetzt auch nicht weiter ...


----------



## Minimax (8. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein unkompliziertes Rezept für ein einfaches kleines Vorsüppchen, das ich heute mit wenigen Portionen für Morgen vorbereiten könnte?
> Ich möchte kein grosses Huhn oder Beinscheibe durchkochen, aber ich will auch keine Instanz Sachen verwenden.
> Eine leichte Gemüsebrühe vielleicht, und morgen einzwei würfelchen Eistich einfügen?


Oder halt, ich habs: Ich hole schnell noch von Asia Markt ein Päckchen Instant Fischsüppchen (Ohne Glutamat, sehr überraschend) und Brösele ein bisschen Seetang, und vielleicht eine Garnele oder zwei hinein. Das Liebt die Missus, es verträgt sich mit ihrer Zöliakie, und ist aromatisch, delikat und wohlbekömmlich, ohne zu schwer zu sein: Ein zarter Türklopfer, bevor der Goulash Knödel Rotkohl Sturmpanzer loslegt.


----------



## Blueser (8. Januar 2022)

Vergesse die Croûtons nicht in den Klößen, die machen das Ganze schön locker.


----------



## Minimax (8. Januar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich habe für solche Fälle selbstgemachte Würzpaste aus Gemüse und Salz eingefroren. Aber das hilft dir jetzt auch nicht weiter ...


Doch hilft mir sehr: Eine Würzpaste, in heissdm Wasser aufgelöst (herkömmliches ist leider tabu für das arme kleine dralle Zöliakiegeplagte Schnurrisamtkätzlein) ist genau richtig für ein leichtes Vorsüppchen*.
Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal so leckeres Konzentrat aus guten, natürlichen Zutaten herstellen und dann Portionsweise einfrieren. Das wäre ne Bank, auch für Saucen oder Eintöpfe.  


*Damit das arme kleine dralld Schnurrikätzlein dann wieder reinhaut wie ein Scheunendrescher. Na, mir solls recht sein, in diesen finsteren Zeiten geht's doch um die Sinnenfreude.
Und heisst es nicht auch schon in der Schrift: "Mehr Missus, mehr Spass!"


----------



## Esox 1960 (8. Januar 2022)

Das gleiche wie gestern, aber heute mit Kohlwurst...................


----------



## Skott (8. Januar 2022)

So, dann will ich auch mal...
Seit ein paar Tagen regnet, stürmt und schneit es im Wechsel rund ums Haus; jetzt gerade auch wieder...
Da ich, um dem Wochenendstress und den dichten Menschenmassen zu entgehen, immer schon am Donnerstag einkaufen fahre, habe ich mal ein paar Zutaten für ein leckeres Süppchen mitgebracht. Da es sowieso viel Arbeit macht und  zeitaufwendig ist, habe ich gleich ein größeres Gebinde hergestellt, im Ergebnis waren es 7,5 L. Ziel war es, eine klare Rindfleischsuppe herzustellen....
Ich habe mir dazu mehrere Rezepte aus dem Netz gesucht, die mir gefielen und aus denen dann eine Quintessenz gezogen...




Dazu kamen dann noch diverse Gemüse, wie Zwiebeln, Knobi, Sellerie, Petersilienwurzel, Möhren und Porree, als Kräuter glatte Petersilie und Liebstöckl.

Außer dem Tafelspitz wurde das ganze Fleisch in 6 L kaltem Wasser mit der Hälfte des grob geschnittenen Gemüses aufgesetzt, zum Kochen gebracht und dann gute
2, 5 Stunden köcheln gelassen, dabei zu Beginn des Köchelns imme wieder das aufgeschäumte Eiweiß mit Schaumlöffel oder Suppenkelle abschöpfen.
In das Wasser kommen pro Liter ein gehäufter Tl Salz.




Ganz wichtig für die Farbe der Suppe (natürlich auch für den Geschmack) ist es, in einer extra Pfanne 2-3 Zwiebeln mit Schale zu halbieren, auf die Schnittflächen zu legen und ordentlich ohne Fett anzubräunen (rösten), diese dann auch mit in die Suppe...
Wenn das Eiweiß dann abgeschöpft ist, kommen die gemörserten Gewürze rein: Wacholderbeeren, Nelken, Muskat, etwas Kümmel, schwarzer Pfeffer und die beiden Kräuter. Warum erst jetzt? Man würde sie sonst beim Eiweißabschöpfen wieder entfernen.




Nachdem das Fleisch in 2,5 Std. ausgekocht wurde, läßt man den Tafelspitz sanft in die köchelnde Suppe gleiten und auch nochmal 1,5 - 2 Std. vor sich hin simmern.
Danach hole ich das Fleisch mit einer Gabel und Schaumkelle aus der Suppe und lege es in eine Raine zum Auskühlen, das Gemüse und die Kräuter fische ich mit der Schaumkelle raus und packe es zunächst in einen separaten Topf.
Anschließend seihe ich die Suppe durch ein Sieb, wo ich ein sauberes Küchentuch eingelegt habe, in einen anderen Topf. Diese ist jetzt endgültig geklärt.
Die andere Hälfte des frischen Gemüses putze ich jetzt und schnibbel es in mundgerechte Stücke, füge sie dem klaren Fond zu und lass es wieder köcheln.
In der Zwischenzeit zerkleinere ich das Fleisch und verbringe es dann auch in die Suppe...









Nochmal ca. 30 Min. köcheln lassen und dann jenach Geschmack noch mit Flädle, Eierstich und oder Markklößchen ergänzen oder verfeinern.
Hier die 1. Probe noch ohne Zusätze...





Das Ergebnis war einfach nur geil, kräftig und rund und das beste, auch super gesund...!

Sind natürlich auch alles in allem 5-6 Stunden Arbeit, da schafft man auch eine Weihnachtsgans....


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis war einfach nur geil, kräftig und rund und das beste, auch super gesund...!
> 
> Sind natürlich auch alles in allem 5-6 Stunden Arbeit, da schafft man auch eine Weihnachtsgans....


super gemacht.
So kocht man gute Eintöpfe!


----------



## Skott (8. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> super gemacht.
> So kocht man gute Eintöpfe!


Danke Christian!!!
Und das schöne ist, als Rentner hat man Zeit dafür und es macht auch noch Spaß...


----------



## Minimax (8. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> So, dann will ich auch mal...
> Seit ein paar Tagen regnet, stürmt und schneit es im Wechsel rund ums Haus; jetzt gerade auch wieder...
> Da ich, um dem Wochenendstress und den dichten Menschenmassen zu entgehen, immer schon am Donnerstag einkaufen fahre, habe ich mal ein paar Zutaten für ein leckeres Süppchen mitgebracht. Da es sowieso viel Arbeit macht und  zeitaufwendig ist, habe ich gleich ein größeres Gebinde hergestellt, im Ergebnis waren es 7,5 L. Ziel war es, eine klare Rindfleischsuppe herzustellen....
> Ich habe mir dazu mehrere Rezepte aus dem Netz gesucht, die mir gefielen und aus denen dann eine Quintessenz gezogen...
> ...


Pooah, Hut ab. Das ist der Weg der klassischen Küche, ich wünschte das ich eines Tages in diesen Fussstapfen wandeln könnte. Ich bin sehr beeindruckt


----------



## Skott (8. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Pooah, Hut ab. Das ist der Weg der klassischen Küche, ich wünschte das ich eines Tages in diesen Fussstapfen wandeln könnte. Ich bin sehr beeindruckt


Ich erröte und danke Dir, lieber Minimax


----------



## Blueser (8. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> ...
> Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal so leckeres Konzentrat aus guten, natürlichen Zutaten herstellen und dann Portionsweise einfrieren. Das wäre ne Bank, auch für Saucen oder Eintöpfe.
> ...



Genau das habe ich nach folgenden Rezept gemacht. Allerdings nicht in Gläser abgefüllt, sondern eben portionsweise eingefroren:
Klick!

PS: hab da auf der Seite gerade ein Rezept für Umami Pulver gesehen, hergestellt aus getrockneten Pilzen, getrockneten Tomaten und Hefeflocken. Werde ich mal probieren, ist ja kein großer Aufwand.


----------



## yukonjack (8. Januar 2022)




----------



## Minimax (8. Januar 2022)

Puuh, pfui. ächz. Ich habe gerade die Reste des gestrigen verunglückten Chinamahls entsorgt. Das war aber überhaupt nicht angehnem, und ich finde, ein zubereitetes, gebratenes Essen darf nichtmal 18h in einer kühlen Küche nicht so einen häßlichen Geruch verströmen. Würg, würg, mir ist was von dem dünnflüssigen Öl an die Finger gekommen, und ich hab kräftig geschrubbt. Dennoch hält der bittrige Geruch nach alter Leber an. Mupf, mupf.
Also, ich hab ja wirklich Verständnis für Fast-Food, und wer mich kennt, weiss das ich auch von DIngen aus der Couchritze leben kann. Ich bin da ganz wie mein Wappenfisch. Ich kann Sachen fressen, die andere für giftig halten.
Aber was zuviel ist zuviel. Ich wollte eigentlich einen schönen Kochabend für morgen haben, aber jetzt hab ich erstmal alle Oberflächen mit Chlorspray Eingeschäümt. Ihhh. Ein schöner stillvergnügter Abend, mit dem Küchenradio, und die leckeren frischen Zutaten, Hackbrett und Messer. Puh, ich kann da kaum reingehen.

und dieses fiese Aroma, auch noch an meinen FIngern, geschrubbt und geschrubbt mit dem Chlorzeugs,,, sollen sie rot werden und jucken, Aber dieser fiese, bittere Geruch nach alter Leber, der muss mal weggehen. Pfui Deibel, ich möchte ein leckeres Essen für morgen vorbereiten, aber ich kann den Raum nicht mit Lust und Kochfreude betreten, ich bin am Mupfen und Mupfen und muss immer wieder speien, brrr.

brrr, 
Mini


----------



## Blueser (8. Januar 2022)

Ein Fall fürs Gesundheitsamt?


----------



## ollidi (8. Januar 2022)

Bei dem Kühlschrank hilft noch nicht mal ein Kärcher.


----------



## Minimax (8. Januar 2022)

Das ist überhaupt nicht witzig, lieber Feinschmeckerkumpel. Ich wollte gerade die Brotwürfelchen für die Klösse anbräunen, und bereits beim Anblick der Butter musste ich sofort ins Badezimmer.


----------



## Minimax (8. Januar 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Bei dem Kühlschrank hilft noch nicht mal ein Kärcher.


Ich muss doch sehr bitten! Mein Kühlschrank genügt höggschten hügjenischen Ansprüchen!


----------



## yukonjack (8. Januar 2022)

Ein Mieter hat mir vor Jahren mal eine Tiefkühltruhe hinterlassen. In der Abstellkammer, Kabel fein sauber aufgewickelt. Hab das leider erst nach 4 Wochen gemerkt. Hab die Truhe dann sauber mit Gewebeband abgedichtet und dann komplett *mit Inhalt* entsorgt.


----------



## yukonjack (8. Januar 2022)

Bei mir ist mal wieder Leberwurstbrot angesagt.. Meine Frau ist für 3 Wochen in Reha und meine Kochkünste enden bei ner Pfanne Rühreier.


----------



## Jan_Cux (8. Januar 2022)

wieder ein klassischer Fall für das Allround Gerät für mittel schwere Fälle...


----------



## Blueser (8. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 395273
> 
> Das ist überhaupt nicht witzig, lieber Feinschmeckerkumpel. Ich wollte gerade die Brotwürfelchen für die Klösse anbräunen, und bereits beim Anblick der Butter musste ich sofort ins Badezimmer.


Eigentlich musste ich nur schmunzeln, da ich schonmal ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hatte. Die waren so schlimm, daß mir beim Essen bestimmter Speisen jedesmal der Appetit vergeht. Und das noch nach Jahren. Ich hoffe für dich, daß du dich von diesem Trauma restlos erholst!
Mitfühlender Weise, Blueser


----------



## Hering 58 (8. Januar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Bei mir ist mal wieder Leberwurstbrot angesagt.. Meine Frau ist für 3 Wochen in Reha und meine Kochkünste enden bei ner Pfanne Rühreier.


Dann mal alles Gute für dich.


----------



## Gert-Show (8. Januar 2022)

yukonjack mein herzliches Beileid.

Ich bin euch noch das Tellerbild schuldig…


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Januar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Bei mir ist mal wieder Leberwurstbrot angesagt.. Meine Frau ist für 3 Wochen in Reha und meine Kochkünste enden bei ner Pfanne Rühreier.


Kleine Rezepte für Strohwitwer  Yukon Jack : gesucht-

Koteletts in die Pfanne legen. Koteletts auf jeder Seite ca. 2 Minuten anbraten.

Kräuter- Baguette aus der Packung und im vorgeheizten Backofen (s. Backzeiten) auf mittlerer Schiene goldbraun fertig backen und auf einem Rost etwas aus kühlen lassen.


----------



## Blueser (8. Januar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> yukonjack mein herzliches Beileid.
> 
> Ich bin euch noch das Tellerbild schuldig…
> Anhang anzeigen 395282


Ich hoffe, das Sößchen wurde separat gereicht ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Januar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Bei mir ist mal wieder Leberwurstbrot angesagt.. Meine Frau ist für 3 Wochen in Reha und meine Kochkünste enden bei ner Pfanne Rühreier.


Pfanni Bratkartoffeln die Herzhaftigen

Hören Sie es? Das verführerische Brutzeln von knusprigen Kartoffelscheiben? Und dann dieser Duft! Ein Erlebnis für alle Sinne. Und ganz leicht selbstgemacht: Einfach Tüte aufreißen, die frischen Kartoffelscheiben gleichmäßig in der Pfanne verteilen und langsam gold-braun braten. Besonders lecker mit Spiegelei und Kräuterquark. Lassen Sie es sich schmecken!


----------



## Gert-Show (8. Januar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das Sößchen wurde separat gereicht ...


Leider nein, hast du ein Rezept für „Kassler-in-Sauerkraut-geschmort-Soße“?


----------



## Esox 1960 (8. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Pfanni Bratkartoffeln die Herzhaftigen
> 
> Hören Sie es? Das verführerische Brutzeln von knusprigen Kartoffelscheiben? Und dann dieser Duft! Ein Erlebnis für alle Sinne. Und ganz leicht selbstgemacht: Einfach Tüte aufreißen, die frischen Kartoffelscheiben gleichmäßig in der Pfanne verteilen und langsam gold-braun braten. Besonders lecker mit Spiegelei und Kräuterquark. Lassen Sie es sich schmecken!


Oder,...Dose 20 Minuten komplett bedeckt , in siedendes Wasser stellen.
Direkt aus der Dose verzehren, um unnötigen Abwasch/ Aufwand zu vermeiden......................................  





__





						Laden...
					





					shop.rewe.de


----------



## Blueser (8. Januar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Leider nein, hast du ein Rezept für „Kassler-in-Sauerkraut-geschmort-Soße“?


Bei uns enthält das Sauerkraut nach dem Dünsten soviel Flüssigkeit durch Zugabe von Fleischbrühe und Weißwein, dass es einer extra Soße nicht bedarf. Aber in Gaststätten hatte ich schon mehrmals eine leckere Bratensoße als Zugabe, welche allerdings auf Grund der recht flüssigkeitsarmen Garung des Sauerkrauts auch nötig war.


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Januar 2022)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Oder,...Dose 20 Minuten komplett bedeckt , in siedendes Wasser stellen.
> Direkt aus der Dose verzehren, um unnötigen Abwasch/ Aufwand zu vermeiden......................................
> 
> 
> ...


Wie früher beim Ancampen-
Ein Ritual -


----------



## yukonjack (8. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Pfanni* Bratkartoffeln* die Herzhaftigen
> 
> Hören Sie es? Das verführerische Brutzeln von knusprigen Kartoffelscheiben? Und dann dieser Duft! Ein Erlebnis für alle Sinne. Und ganz leicht selbstgemacht: Einfach Tüte aufreißen, die frischen Kartoffelscheiben gleichmäßig in der Pfanne verteilen und langsam gold-braun braten. Besonders lecker mit Spiegelei und Kräuterquark. Lassen Sie es sich schmecken!


Die hab ich sogar im Hause


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Januar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Die hab ich sogar im Hause


Yukon Jack :
wir halten dich über Wasser


----------



## Blueser (8. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Pfanni Bratkartoffeln die Herzhaftigen


Blasphemie!!   
Kommt gleich nach vorgekochten Nudeln für die Mikrowelle...


----------



## yukonjack (8. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Yukon Jack :
> wir halten dich über Wasser


Das ist schön von Euch. 
Ich hab da ein bisschen gebunkert.


----------



## Jan_Cux (8. Januar 2022)

Bratkartoffeln aus der Fertigpackung... Hurra die Welt geht unter...


----------



## Minimax (8. Januar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Bei mir ist mal wieder Leberwurstbrot angesagt.. Meine Frau ist für 3 Wochen in Reha und meine Kochkünste enden bei ner Pfanne Rühreier.


Ein leckeres Leberwurstbrot, einzwei Gürkchen dazu, und eine Tasse Brühe sind nicht das schlechteste für den verwaisten Strohwitwer, nahrhaft und lecker, aber spartanisch genug um bei der Missusrückkehr schön glaubwürdig einen auf entkräfteten Märtyrer zu machen.
Hg
Minimax

Nein ein Schatz, Pack erst mal in Ruhe aus... Du mußt nicht sofort kochen, ich halts aus.. hust, hust...röchel.. sterb..


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Januar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Bratkartoffeln aus der Fertigpackung... Hurra die Welt geht unter...


Als Strohwitwer od. auf  Montage.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (8. Januar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Das ist schön von Euch.
> Ich hab da ein bisschen gebunkert.
> 
> 
> ...



Pratkartoffeln aus dem Bappkarton & Pfannkuchen aus der Plastikflasche.

Mr. _"Ich hab da mal was vorbereitet." _Jean Pütz hüpft das Herz vor Freude.


----------



## yukonjack (8. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ein leckeres Leberwurstbrot, einzwei Gürkchen dazu, und eine Tasse Brühe sind nicht das schlechteste für den verwaisten Strohwitwer, nahrhaft und lecker, aber spartanisch genug um bei der Missusrückkehr schön glaubwürdig einen auf entkräfteten Märtyrer zu machen.
> Hg
> Minimax
> 
> Nein ein Schatz, Pack erst mal in Ruhe aus... Du mußt nicht sofort kochen, ich halts aus.. hust, hust...röchel.. sterb..


Meinst du, die Gürkchen reichen für 3 Wochen ?


----------



## Blueser (8. Januar 2022)

Leberwurstbrot lässt sich übrigens prima pimpen: dünn Senf drauf, dann Tomatenscheiben, Zwiebelringe und zum Schluss Spiegelei drüber. Extrem lecker ...


----------



## yukonjack (8. Januar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Leberwurstbrot lässt sich übrigens prima pimpen: dünn Senf drauf, dann Tomatenscheiben, Zwiebelringe und zum Schluss Spiegelei drüber. Extrem lecker ...


Wenn ich den Senf (auch dünn) weglassen kann, hört sich das ja ganz gut an.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (8. Januar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Meinst du, die Gürkchen reichen für 3 Wochen ?
> Anhang anzeigen 395285



Falls die Saure-Gurken-Zeit mal wieder länger dauert...


----------



## yukonjack (8. Januar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Falls die Saure-Gurken-Zeit mal wieder länger dauert...


Könnte eng werden.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (8. Januar 2022)

Leberwurst zu Pellkartoffeln mag ich auch sehr gerne. Immer nur Butter & Salz oder Quark dazu, das muss ja nicht sein.


----------



## Blueser (8. Januar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Senf (auch dünn) weglassen kann, hört sich das ja ganz gut an.


Erlaubt ist, was schmeckt ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (8. Januar 2022)

Die Gurken reichen locker,,, aber bevor die Bratkartoffeln aus der Packung... Roh kleinschnibblen und nen cm öl in die Pfanne... quasi fritiert.... immer noch günstiger und besser als ...


----------



## yukonjack (8. Januar 2022)

Nu mal ganz ehrlich, ich kann Vieles, nur kochen gehört nicht dazu. Mal ne Bratwurst grillen, einen Aal räuchern oder ne Pfanne Pilze braten, das kriege ich noch hin. Wenn ich aber sehe welch Köstlichkeiten hier von euch vorgestellt werden, da muss ich passen.



morgen gibt`s Currywurst von Curryking


----------



## Minimax (8. Januar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Meinst du, die Gürkchen reichen für 3 Wochen ?
> Anhang anzeigen 395285


Lieber Klondike Cat, Ich glaube die reichen für ein Zeitalter.
Mehr noch, Ich halte dich für den einzigen Boardie der einen thermonuklearen Konflikt der Grossmächte überleben würde.
Und wenn nicht, würdest du bestimmt mit letzter Kraft irgendwas Ätzendes in nen Stein oder nen Schädel ritzen.


----------



## yukonjack (8. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Klondike Cat, Ich glaube die reichen für ein Zeitalter.
> Mehr noch, Ich halte dich für den einzigen Boardie der einen thermonuklearen Konflikt der Grossmächte überleben würde.
> Und wenn nicht, würdest du bestimmt mit letzter Kraft irgendwas Ätzendes in nen Stein oder nen Schädel ritzen.


Danke, da fällt mir doch schon wieder diese unsägliche Fernsehwerbung von Magenta TV ein, wie heisst es dort : "Das hast du schön gesagt "


----------



## Jan_Cux (8. Januar 2022)

Und Schälen ist auvh überbewertet.... die Schale kann dran bleiben...


----------



## Jan_Cux (8. Januar 2022)

Mein Antipasti Vorrat, muß bis Montag langen....


----------



## Minimax (8. Januar 2022)

Ja aber nun zu ernsthaftem.
Ich habe einen guten feinen Rotkohl angesetzt, zwar ausm Glas, aber fein veredelt mit Speck, Äpfelchen Zwiebeln, Nelken und geheimen Minimax Gewürzen. Der ist bereit für morgen.

Nun ist ja schon fast halb zwölf. Sollte ich schon heute das Schweinegoulash starten, oder lieber morgen? Ich meine das ja ein Schmorgericht um das man  sich kümmern muss. Irgendwann will ich ja auch in die Heia.


----------



## Minimax (8. Januar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Mein Antipasti Vorrat, muß bis Montag langen....
> Anhang anzeigen 395292


Oooh, sieht das fein aus! Ich bin ganz neidisch!


----------



## Blueser (8. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja aber nun zu ernsthaftem.
> Ich habe einen guten feinen Rotkohl angesetzt, zwar ausm Glas, aber fein veredelt mit Speck, Äpfelchen Zwiebeln, Nelken und geheimen Minimax Gewürzen. Der ist bereit für morgen.
> 
> Nun ist ja schon fast halb zwölf. Sollte ich schon heute das Schweinegoulash starten, oder lieber morgen? Ich meine das ja ein Schmorgericht um das man  sich kümmern muss. Irgendwann will ich ja auch in die Heia.


Geh ins Bettchen und stell dir den Wecker auf 6 Uhr . Dann ist der Mittags fertig ...


----------



## Minimax (8. Januar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Geh ins Bettchen und stell dir den Wecker auf 6 Uhr . Dann ist der Mittags fertig ...


Du hast recht, ein guter Ratschlag. mitten in der Nacht ist nicht gut kochen. Ich möchte es gegen Abend fertig haben, dann werde ich morgen rechtzeitig in Aktion treten.


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Januar 2022)

Rotkohl schmeckt nach dem 2. aufwärmen sogar noch besser als nach dem 1.


----------



## Minimax (8. Januar 2022)

Verdammt. Ich hab mir bereits einen rohen Schweinewürfel geschnappt und benage ihn heisshungrig im Dunklen....


----------



## Gert-Show (9. Januar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Vergesse die Croûtons nicht in den Klößen, die machen das Ganze schön locker.


Wir sind heute wieder im Ländle bei der Schwiegermutter, das heißt ich darf kochen.
Und ich habe mich einmal durchgesetzt und darf Klöße machen zu den Entenkeulen.
Hier schon mal für Blueser die selbstgemachten Croûtons, in Butter zubereitet. Edit Foto vergessen


----------



## jobo61 (9. Januar 2022)

Auf alle Fälle , ist alles gut durchgereift.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Januar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Das ist schön von Euch.
> Ich hab da ein bisschen gebunkert.
> 
> 
> ...


sorry, aber ich frage mich immer wie ein gestandener Mann mit so Etwas überleben kann.

Mir graust es. grrrrrr


----------



## jobo61 (9. Januar 2022)

Da gibt’s heute bei uns. 
Pfälzer Dampfnudeln mit Salzkruste und Vanillesoße 
Genug Fleisch gefressenen über die Feiertage.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Januar 2022)

jobo61 schrieb:


> Da gibt’s heute bei uns.
> Pfälzer Dampfnudeln mit Salzkruste und Vanillesoße
> Genug Fleisch gefressenen über die Feiertage.


typisch Pfälzer Gericht.
Statt Vanillesoße essen manche zerlassene Leberwurst dazu
(kann man essen, muss man aber nicht)


----------



## Minimax (9. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> sorry, aber ich frage mich immer wie ein gestandener Mann mit so Etwas überleben kann.
> 
> Mir graust es. grrrrrr


Das ist doch garnicht so schlimm, lieber Onkel Brillendorsch Ich halte eine Tomatensauce aus dem Glas nicht für verwerflich. Nicht jeder hat die Zeit und Musse immer und überall frisch zu kochen.
Und ein Eintopf aus der Dose ist vielleicht ganz sicher nichts für Gäste, aber er ernährt seinen Mann, und wenn man ein paar Würfelchen würzigen Speck reinwirft, oder ein Würstchen reinschnibbelt, und ordentlich heissmacht dann ist das schon ganz akzeptabel*. 
Das kann man dann schon einzwei Tage polarforschermässig aushalten, und sich auf leckere Mahlzeiten freuen.
Hg
Minimax

*Komisch, ich habe schon ganz gute Linseneintöpfe aus der Dose gegessen, aber noch nie eine gute Erbsensuppe. Die sind immer irgendwie so komisch süßlich.


----------



## Gert-Show (9. Januar 2022)

Für Singles, wenn die nicht kochen können, ist Essen aus Dose sicher eine einfache Alternative zum Bringdienst.
Aber mit meiner Ex-Frau hatte ich sogar „Blecherne Hochzeit“…

Also 7 Jahre Dosenessen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist doch garnicht so schlimm, lieber Onkel Brillendorsch Ich halte eine Tomatensauce aus dem Glas nicht für verwerflich. Nicht jeder hat die Zeit und Musse immer und überall frisch zu kochen.
> Und ein Eintopf aus der Dose ist vielleicht ganz sicher nichts für Gäste, aber er ernährt seinen Mann, und wenn man ein paar Würfelchen würzigen Speck reinwirft, oder ein Würstchen reinschnibbelt, und ordentlich heissmacht dann ist das schon ganz akzeptabel*.
> Das kann man dann schon einzwei Tage polarforschermässig aushalten, und sich auf leckere Mahlzeiten freuen.
> Hg
> ...


Gerade während meiner Jahre dauernden Junggesellenzeit habe ich mir das Kochen beigebracht.
So schwer ist das gar nicht, man muss sich nur etwas mühen.
Klar, versucht habe ich so manche Dose. 
Eintöpfe aus Dosen sind furchtbar, nur Matsche. Ich habe sehr sehr hart gearbeitet, da wollte ich mich schon selbst belohnen und nicht mit Fraß selbst
bestrafen


----------



## yukonjack (9. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> sorry, aber ich frage mich immer wie ein gestandener Mann mit so Etwas* überleben* kann.
> 
> Mir graust es. grrrrrr


Du hast es genau getroffen, Überleben ist das Stichwort..


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Januar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Du hast es genau getroffen, Überleben ist das Stichwort..


ok, hast Recht
Leben geht anders


----------



## Gert-Show (9. Januar 2022)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Januar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Mahlzeit


Das ist Leben, sieht sehr köstlich aus


----------



## Gert-Show (9. Januar 2022)

Schmeckt auch sehr lecker.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Januar 2022)

Die Keulen sehen perfekt aus


----------



## Minimax (9. Januar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> Anhang anzeigen 395340
> Anhang anzeigen 395341


Mmhh, da läuft mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen. Die Bollen sehen phantastisch knusprig aus. Sehr schönes Geschirr, nebenbei gesagt. Schlicht und klassisch


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mmhh, da läuft mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen. Die Bollen sehen phantastisch knusprig aus. Sehr schönes Geschirr, nebenbei gesagt. Schlicht und klassisch


und das kochte jemand, der 7 Jahre Dosenfutter überlebte


----------



## Esox 1960 (9. Januar 2022)

Auch mal wieder einen "Piepmatz", mit 
Paprika /Zwiebeln ,dazu einfach geröstetes Weißbrot.


----------



## Minimax (9. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und das kochte jemand, der 7 Jahre Dosenfutter überlebte


Verhältnismäßigkeit der Argumentation ist in dem Zusammenhang sehr wichtig. Polarisierende Aussagen bringen nichts. Niemand hat behauptet, daß Dosenfutter/TK/Fertiggerichte irgendwie eien besondere kulinarische Offenbarung sind, und oft sind sie wirklich scheußlich, manchmal aber auch ganz schmackhaft. Dann und wann sind sie eine schnelle Lösung für ein hungriges Homo-Sapiens-Männchen.
Insbesondere wenn man um halb acht von einem langen harten Malochertag im Spätkapitalismus zurückkehrt, und was heisses in den Bauch braucht. Da kann man dann nicht mehr liebevoll für sich alleine nen Fonds ansetzen, oder stundenlang an einer jus rumzaubern*.
Und wer werfe den ersten Stein, bzw. Das erste Rotkohlglas, die erste Klossteigpackung oder die erste Tube Tomatenmark? Ich weiss sogar vom Hörensagen, das in Kaufmannsläden noch Gekörnte Brühe und Fondor unter der Hand verkauft werden....

Ich beispielsweise koche gerne mit Lust und Freude wenn es meine Zeit erlaubt, und genieße die guten und frischen Speisen am fröhlicher Tafel mit lieben Menschen. Für solche Anlässe mache ich mir gerne die Mühe, und Spass macht obendrein etwas Leckeres zu kochen. Und du hast recht, Kochen ist kein Hexenwerk, und noch ist kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. 

 Herrje, ich hab leider gestern unvorsichtigerweise meinen nur für Mrs.M. und mich gedachten Goulash-Knödel-Rotkohl Plan in der Familiengruppe gepostet, und jetzt kommen heute abend die kleinen GierschlundGeier angeflogen, ungeplant und uneingeladen, natürlich bringen sie auch noch ihre jeweilig aktuellen Frolleins mit. 
Gottseidank hab ich genug eingekauft, aber ich muss langsam mal aktiv werden.

Hg,
Miniflexibel


*wo ich Dir uneingeschränkt Recht gebe ist der Preis. Gutes, frisch zubereitetes Essen ist immer günstiger als die Instantvariante, ist gesünder und schmeckt natürlich besser. Wer selber kocht, kann viel Geld sparen!


----------



## yukonjack (9. Januar 2022)

Mitte der 90er, meine erste Kanutour im gelobten Land, 8 Mann und 4 Kanus, Geplante Tour, Big Salmon und Yukon, Dauer 12 Tage nur Wildnis. 2 Leute wurden beauftragt Verpflegung zu besorgen. Für Tabak u. Budweiser(4 Dosen pro Person u. Tag sind eindeutig zu wenig) war jeder selbst verantwortlich. Es kam wie es kommen musste, war natürlich von allen zu wenig. Nach 1 Woche wurden die Mahlzeiten, na ja ich will mal sagen etwas exotischer. Zwischendurch mal einen Grayling oder Hecht, war schon die Ausnahme. 
Da hätte ich für ne Dose Eintopf oder ne Tüte Bratkartoffel schon eine größere Summe Bargeld ausgegeben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Insbesondere wenn man um halb acht von einem langen harten Malochertag im Spätkapitalismus zurückkehrt, und was heisses in den Bauch braucht. Da kann man dann nicht mehr liebevoll für sich alleine nen Fonds ansetzen, oder stundenlang an einer jus rumzaubern*.


wie ich schon geschrieben habe, gerade solche Zeiten brachten mich dazu selbst zu kochen.
Damals arbeitete ich Ackord als Forstwirt. 5 - 6 tausend Kalorien täglich. 
Klar war das Essen selten besonders aufwändig, aber Bratkartoffeln mit Speck, Wurstresten und Eier oder Ähnliches geht schnell und ist lecker.( Geröstel)
Als Anfänger viel Hackfleischgerichte.
Hackbraten in Soße geschmort mit Salzkartoffeln und Gemüse. Ein sehr leckeres Sonntagsgericht für Kochanfänger.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Januar 2022)

Und ja, in der Anfangszeit ging so manches schief beim Kochen oder Braten. 
Mein erstes Steak war zäh wie Juchtenleder weil ich es kalt aus dem Kühlschrank in die Pfanne legte, bevor diese richtig heiß war.
Das erste Kaninchen kochte ich eher als zu schmoren, das war auch nicht der Bringer.
Es gab ja noch kein I-Net, also lernen beim tun.


----------



## Minimax (9. Januar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Mitte der 90er, meine erste Kanutour im gelobten Land, 8 Mann und 4 Kanus, Geplante Tour, Big Salmon und Yukon, Dauer 12 Tage nur Wildnis. 2 Leute wurden beauftragt Verpflegung zu besorgen. Für Tabak u. Budweiser(4 Dosen pro Person u. Tag sind eindeutig zu wenig) war jeder selbst verantwortlich. Es kam wie es kommen musste, war natürlich von allen zu wenig. Nach 1 Woche wurden die Mahlzeiten, na ja ich will mal sagen etwas exotischer. Zwischendurch mal einen Grayling oder Hecht, war schon die Ausnahme.
> Da hätte ich für ne Dose Eintopf oder ne Tüte Bratkartoffel schon eine größere Summe Bargeld ausgegeben.


In solchen Zusammenhängen empfehle ich genaues Studium der mit Mann, Maus und 2(!) Schiffen verloren gegangenen Franklin-Expedition in den 1840er Jahren. 130 Männer sind in der unwirtlichen Einöde der kanadischen Arktis jämmerlich zugrunde gegangen, nach Jahren des Umherrirrens, des Leidens und der Not, keiner hat überlebt und konnte Berichten.

Dosennahrung spielte eine für die damalige Zeit hochmodern ausgerüstete Expedition eine wichtige Rolle, leider führten die Blei-Lotstellen der Dosen zu einer schleichenden Bleivergiftung der Männer mit all ihren gesundheitlichen und psychologischen Folgen, insbesondere bei den Offizieren, die wichtige Entscheidungen zu treffen hatten.

Aber als sich Jahre später die letzten Überlebenden sterbend über das Packeis schleppten, waren die Dosen schon lange aufgebraucht und die Männer längst zu ...kräftigerer Nahrung.. übergegangen.

Vor diesem Hintergrund ist doch ein Döschen Erasco dann und wann verzeihlich, oder?
Hg
Minigrusel


----------



## yukonjack (9. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Vor diesem Hintergrund ist doch ein Döschen Erasco dann und wann verzeihlich, oder?
> Hg
> Minigrusel


Ja, auf jeden Fall.


----------



## zandertex (9. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> sorry, aber ich frage mich immer wie ein gestandener Mann mit so Etwas überleben kann.
> 
> Mir graust es. grrrrrr


Allerdings!!!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Januar 2022)

zandertex schrieb:


> Allerdings!!!!


Bruder im Geiste


----------



## Minimax (9. Januar 2022)

Also, für ein deftiges Goulash, ob Rind, Schaf oder Schwein muss das Fleisch zunächst einmal kräftig angebraten werden, und Farbe kriegen.
Falsche Bescheidenheit beim Butterschmalz ist da nur abträglich. Die Leute müssen sattwerden, da kann ich nicht mit Mikromengen und modernem Leichtküchegehampel arbeiten.


----------



## Minimax (9. Januar 2022)

Oh je, oh je,
Und jetzt sind mir kleinem Tollpatsch beim zwiebelanschwitzen noch ein paar Knoblauchzehen zufällig und aus Versehen in den Topf gepurzelt. Ich Dummerchen. Da konnte ich ggarnichs für, plötzlich schmorten sie mit.  Wo soll das noch enden?
Vor allem: das muss noch stundenlang schmoren, wie ertrage ich den Duft?


----------



## Skott (9. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh je, oh je,
> Und jetzt sind mir kleinem Tollpatsch beim zwiebelanschwitzen noch ein paar Knoblauchzehen zufällig und aus Versehen in den Topf gepurzelt. Ich Dummerchen. Da konnte ich ggarnichs für, plötzlich schmorten sie mit.  Wo soll das noch enden?
> 
> 
> ...


Mini, wenn du die Gören zukünftig etwas vom Tisch distanzieren willst, solltest du jetzt vielleicht den Gulasz teilen und rein zufällig in den Topf für die Kinder ein paar Peperoncinos fallen lassen...


----------



## Minimax (9. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Mini, wenn du die Gören zukünftig etwas vom Tisch distanzieren willst, solltest du jetzt vielleicht den Gulasz teilen und rein zufällig in den Topf für die Kinder ein paar Peperoncinos fallen lassen...


Keine Chance mein Lieber, die Missus hat ihre Jungs kulinarisch kosmopolitisch erzogen, die lieben kleinen Welpen (also relativ, 18&24) rüsseln sich selbst schärfste Chilis oder Thaifood ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken rein, Hauptsache sie müssen nicht selber kochen.
Und ich bin ja trotz Gegrummel ein lieber Gastgeber, und möchte das es allen schmeckt.

Trotzdem könnte einer der kleinen Scheunemdrescher ein Schälchen Eis zum Nachtisch oder ein Fläschchen Wein für den armen Alten Koch mitbringen. Just sayin'.


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist doch garnicht so schlimm, lieber Onkel Brillendorsch Ich halte eine Tomatensauce aus dem Glas nicht für verwerflich. Nicht jeder hat die Zeit und Musse immer und überall frisch zu kochen.
> Und ein Eintopf aus der Dose ist vielleicht ganz sicher nichts für Gäste, aber er ernährt seinen Mann, und wenn man ein paar Würfelchen würzigen Speck reinwirft, oder ein Würstchen reinschnibbelt, und ordentlich heissmacht dann ist das schon ganz akzeptabel*.
> Das kann man dann schon einzwei Tage polarforschermässig aushalten, und sich auf leckere Mahlzeiten freuen.
> Hg
> ...


ALDI Erbsensuppe. 
Verfeinert mit Majoran und büschen Pfeffer-
die Wiener Würstchen gehen da auch aus der Dose.


----------



## rustaweli (9. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Gerade während meiner Jahre dauernden Junggesellenzeit habe ich mir das Kochen beigebracht.
> So schwer ist das gar nicht, man muss sich nur etwas mühen.
> Klar, versucht habe ich so manche Dose.
> Eintöpfe aus Dosen sind furchtbar, nur Matsche. Ich habe sehr sehr hart gearbeitet, da wollte ich mich schon selbst belohnen und nicht mit Fraß selbst
> bestrafen


Ich mag auch gutes Essen, kann ein klein wenig kochen und behaupte dies auch von meiner Liebsten. 
ABER - ich liebe Dosenzeug, ernsthaft!


----------



## rustaweli (9. Januar 2022)

Da ich schon einmal bei meinen kulinarischen Sünden bin, oute ich mich mal vollends. 
Bin alles andere als Pfälzer, aber ja, ich liebe ebenso Maggi. Esse meine Frühstückseier immer mit Salz und Maggi, manchmal noch Senf dazu. An meine Suppenteller kommt je nach Suppe immer noch reichlich Maggi dran. Frikassee ohne ne Flasche Worcester Sauce ist bei mir unvorstellbar und an einen Teller Hühner Nudelsuppe gebe ich immer, ja immer, noch reichlich Ketchup. 
So, Hosen runter gelassen.


----------



## Minimax (9. Januar 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich mag auch gutes Essen, kann ein klein wenig kochen und behaupte dies auch von meiner Liebsten.
> ABER - ich liebe Dosenzeug, ernsthaft!


Eben, eben. Es gibt zb. Teigtaschen in Tomaten(?)Sauce italienischer Art von einer bestimmten Firma-und nur von dieser!- die ich immer mal wieder mit großem Appetit esse, und dazu ein grosse Glas eiskalte Cola. Ab und wann muss das einfach sein!

Man darf nur niemals den Fehler machen, dieses Gericht mit echten richtigen Ravioli zu vergleichen.

Hg
Mini


----------



## Minimax (9. Januar 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Worcester Sauce


Das ist so ein Würzklassiker, den bemerkt man erst wenn er in der Küche mal wieder fehlt.
Sollte immer vorhanden sein.


----------



## rustaweli (9. Januar 2022)

Ach Jungs, Ihr macht mich schwach! 
Dosenfutter, Worcester...nun habe ich unbändigen Heisshunger auf eine Dose Ragout Fin mit reichlich von besagter Sauce. Aber woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen?!


----------



## Minimax (9. Januar 2022)

Goulash update:




So, das ist ja schonmal sehr erfreulich- aber die Würfelchen sind noch viel zu fest, da muss noch eine kräftige Prise Schmorzeit rein.
Ich finde es immer wieder wie ein Wunder, wie ein Schmorgericht mit wenigen Zutaten nur durch Zeit Farbe, Struktur und Geschmack gewinnt. Und das geht nur mit Fleisch und Zeit. Die armen armen Veggies, denen entgeht so ein herrlicher Teil der leckeren Küche.

So, Rotkohl ist klar, vielleicht sollte ich langsam mal die Klößchen vorbereiten. Die kommen aber erst ins Wasser wenn die Jungs da sind, und dann frisch auf den Tisch. Ich hasse erkaltete, anbappende Knödel. Die Croutons habe ich leider vergeigt, aber man kann nicht alles haben.


----------



## Gert-Show (9. Januar 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Da ich schon einmal bei meinen kulinarischen Sünden bin, oute ich mich mal vollends.
> Bin alles andere als Pfälzer, aber ja, ich liebe ebenso Maggi. Esse meine Frühstückseier immer mit Salz und Maggi, manchmal noch Senf dazu. An meine Suppenteller kommt je nach Suppe immer noch reichlich Maggi dran. Frikassee ohne* ne Flasche Worcester Sauce* ist bei mir unvorstellbar und an einen Teller Hühner Nudelsuppe gebe ich immer, ja immer, noch reichlich Ketchup.
> So, Hosen runter gelassen.


Die Worcester Sauce kommt bei mir an`s Würzfleisch, oder auch an das Steak au Four. 


Minimax schrieb:


> Die Croutons habe ich leider vergeigt, aber man kann nicht alles haben.


Ich war heute Vormittag schnell an der Tanke und habe dort 2 sogenannte Fußball-Laugen-Bötchen erstanden. Die sind durch die kleinen Poren des fertigen Gebäcks und damit einhergehender relativ fester Struktur ohne viel Gekrümel in entsprechende Würfel Stücke geschnitten und eignen sich damit bestens, um mit guter Butter und handelsüblichem Kräutersalz zu ausreichend vielen und leckeren Croutons zu werden. Davon mache ich reichlich (denn nicht alle brauche ich für die Klöße), das ist dann ein gutes Fingerfood vorneweg.

Auch wenn es noch dauert, dein Schweine-Pörkölt sieht schon sehr lecker aus!


----------



## Minimax (9. Januar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Die Worcester Sauce kommt bei mir an`s Würzfleisch, oder auch an das Steak au Four.
> 
> Ich war heute Vormittag schnell an der Tanke und habe dort 2 sogenannte Fußball-Laugen-Bötchen erstanden. Die sind durch die kleinen Poren des fertigen Gebäcks und damit einhergehender relativ fester Struktur ohne viel Gekrümel in entsprechende Würfel Stücke geschnitten und eignen sich damit bestens, um mit guter Butter und handelsüblichem Kräutersalz zu ausreichend vielen und leckeren Croutons zu werden. Davon mache ich reichlich (denn nicht alle brauche ich für die Klöße), das ist dann ein gutes Fingerfood vorneweg.
> 
> Auch wenn es noch dauert, dein Schweine-Pörkölt sieht schon sehr lecker aus!


Ich musste die Croutons leider aus Missusgerechtem Glutenfreien Brötchen herstellen (furchtbares krümliges Zeugs) und sie sind mir aus Unachtsamkeit leider teilweise verbrannt, da hab ich drauf verzichtet und sie nebenher beim Kochen geknabbert.

Die Goulashmahlzeit ist bei der Familie sehr gut angekommen, es war ein schöner Abend, und alle sind Pappsatt und zufrieden.
Ich hab leider keine schönen Tellerbilder, bei uns ist Smartphonegehampel bei Tisch nicht gerne gesehen (Habe ich selbst eingeführt, da wärs ungünstig wenn ich ausgerechnet das mache)

Immerhin habe ich einen Schnappschuss nach dem Mahle machen können können, die Reste sind genau richtig für mich morgen.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (9. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich musste die Croutons leider aus Missusgerechtem Glutenfreien Brötchen herstellen (furchtbares krümliges Zeugs) und sie sind mir aus Unachtsamkeit leider teilweise verbrannt, da hab ich drauf verzichtet und sie nebenher beim Kochen geknabbert.
> 
> Die Goulashmahlzeit ist bei der Familie sehr gut angekommen, es war ein schöner Abend, und alle sind Pappsatt und zufrieden.
> Ich hab leider keine schönen Tellerbilder, bei uns ist Smartphonegehampel bei Tisch nicht gerne gesehen (Habe ich selbst eingeführt, da wärs ungünstig wenn ich ausgerechnet das mache)
> ...


das wird morgen auch noch richtig gut schmecken.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (10. Januar 2022)

Schaschlik, Rosmarin-Kartoffeln, ein Gläschen georgischen Rotwein dazu................


----------



## Minimax (10. Januar 2022)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Schaschlik, Rosmarin-Kartoffeln, ein Gläschen georgischen Rotwein dazu................
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 395405


haach, Kartöffelchen.. die hätt ich mal wieder so gern... Lecker. Ich werde hier kurzgehalten, und ein Mann kann auf Dauer nicht von Knödeln leben..


Einfache Kartöffelchen, gerne im Backofen mit kleiner goldener Kruste veredelt.... das wär mein Wunsch für den Familienmittwoch. Wo sind denn die jungen Damen und Herren Vegetarier, die mir möhrenschnipsel, sojadingsbums und glipschige Reishäute zum EInwickeln vorsetzen? Kinder, macht doch einfach mal Kartöffelchen, die sind garantiert vegetarisch, nahrhaft, lecker und wärmen Herz und Magen....

Haach, Kartöffelchen...


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> haach, Kartöffelchen.. die hätt ich mal wieder so gern... Lecker. Ich werde hier kurzgehalten, und ein Mann kann auf Dauer nicht von Knödeln leben..
> 
> 
> Einfache Kartöffelchen, gerne im Backofen mit kleiner goldener Kruste veredelt.... das wär mein Wunsch für den Familienmittwoch. Wo sind denn die jungen Damen und Herren Vegetarier, die mir möhrenschnipsel, sojadingsbums und glipschige Reishäute zum EInwickeln vorsetzen? Kinder, macht doch einfach mal Kartöffelchen, die sind garantiert vegetarisch, nahrhaft, lecker und wärmen Herz und Magen....
> ...


Die goldende Kruste-
heute als Reste-Essen -
von gestern waren sie noch übrig vom Seelachs In Sahne Sauce.


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Januar 2022)

und bin Kartoffelfresser  
mancherlei scherz
auch 
Spaghettifresser


----------



## Minimax (10. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> und bin Kartoffelfresser
> mancherlei scherz
> auch
> Spaghettifresser


ich glaube, Sir,  Du bist gar kein *Fresser*. Ich glaube Du bist ein *Esser*, und mehr noch ein Geniesser und Schlemmer, der Deftiges zu schätzen weiss, aber keine Angst vor neuem hat.


----------



## rustaweli (10. Januar 2022)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Schaschlik, Rosmarin-Kartoffeln, ein Gläschen georgischen Rotwein dazu................
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 395405


Herrlich, bei "Georgien" werde ich aus familiären Gründen getriggert. Schaschlik, georgisch Swadi, an langen Spießen in geselliger Runde über einer Feuerstelle, traumhaft! Dazu hast Du einen passenden Wein, perfekt! Georgien, wohl DAS Weinanbauland überhaupt. Darf man fragen welcher Wein es war? Aus Kachetien, etwa Saperavi?


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> ich glaube, Sir,  Du bist gar kein *Fresser*. Ich glaube Du bist ein *Esser*, und mehr noch ein Geniesser und Schlemmer, der Deftiges zu schätzen weiss, aber keine Angst vor neuem hat.


Das Deutsche Wörterbuch spart auch unfeine Wörter nicht aus -

Die Brüder Jacob (1785 - 1863) und Wilhelm (1786 - 1859) hatten sich durch viele Schriften und Bücher einen Namen als herausragende Sprachwissenschaftler gemacht. Zu ihrem Ruhm trug bei, dass sie als erste die deutschen Märchen, Sagen und Legenden sammelten, aufschrieben und veröffentlichten. Daneben ergründeten sie als Professoren in Kassel und später in Göttingen den Ursprung der deutschen Sprache und der einzelnen Wörter.

Heute nochmal Resteessen mit neue goldener Kruste


----------



## heinzi (10. Januar 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hühner Nudelsuppe gebe ich immer, ja immer, noch reichlich Ketchup.


Respekt, das muss man sich erstmal trauen das zu machen und anschließend auch noch essen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Januar 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Respekt, das muss man sich erstmal trauen das zu machen und anschließend auch noch essen.


ja, finde ich auch>>>>für ganz Mutige


----------



## Floma (10. Januar 2022)

jobo61 schrieb:


> Da gibt’s heute bei uns.
> Pfälzer Dampfnudeln mit Salzkruste und Vanillesoße
> Genug Fleisch gefressenen über die Feiertage.


Mein absolutes Mensa-Lieblingsereignis. Ich saß mit meinen Kommilitonen beim Essen und einen Tisch weiter ein chinesischer Gaststudent mir einem Teller Dampfnudel in Vanillesoße und einer Schüssel Pommes. Der Gaststudent hat seinen Teller minutenlang studiert, dann die Pommes in der Vanillesoße geschüttet und gegessen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Januar 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Mein absolutes Mensa-Lieblingsereignis. Ich saß mit meinen Kommilitonen beim Essen und einen Tisch weiter ein chinesischer Gaststudent mir einem Teller Dampfnudel in Vanillesoße und einer Schüssel Pommes. Der Gaststudent hat seinen Teller minutenlang studiert, dann die Pommes in der Vanillesoße geschüttet und gegessen.


und hat sich danach über die deutsche Esskultur gewundert


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Januar 2022)

Jetzt haben wir den Salat!
Meine liebste Frau der Welt ist ja Pfälzerin,
Nun hat sie die hiesige Dampfnudeldiskusion mitbekommen.
Jetzt ratet mal, was ich ihr demnächst zubereiten soll?


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Januar 2022)

wenn jemand ne Idee hat wie man eine Leberwurstsoße für Dampfnudeln so pimpen kann, dass es auch einen Nichtpfälzer schmecken könnte,
>>>immer her damit.
Optisch muss auch gepimt werden


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Januar 2022)

Ich fürchte, da werden wohl einige Pfälzer Leberwürste geopfert werden müssen, bis etwas ansehnliches und auch Schmeckendes dabei rauskommt.
Klassische Leberwurstsoße sieht nämlich aus, als wäre sie schon mal gegessen worden


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wenn jemand ne Idee hat wie man eine Leberwurstsoße für Dampfnudeln so pimpen kann, dass es auch einen Nichtpfälzer schmecken könnte,
> >>>immer her damit.
> Optisch muss auch gepimt werden


Habe alle meine Kochbücher durch (ca. 1001.) nix-
aber für dich

Die Zwiebel kleinwürfeln. Das Öl in einem Topf erhitzen und die Zwiebel darin goldgelb braten. Mit dem Mehl zu einer Mehlschwitze anrühren und mit Wasser auffüllen, je nach Saucenmenge. Mit Pfeffer und Salz abschmecken und aufkochen lassen. Den Herd auf klein stellen und die in Scheiben geschnittene Leberwurst hinzugeben. Die Sauce ist fertig, wenn die Stücke in der Mehlschwitze aufgelöst sind. 


und


----------



## Gert-Show (10. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wenn jemand ne Idee hat wie man eine Leberwurstsoße für Dampfnudeln so pimpen kann, dass es auch einen Nichtpfälzer schmecken könnte,
> >>>immer her damit.
> Optisch muss auch gepimt werden


In der Tat habe ich beim Betrachten der gegoogelten Bilder zum Thema Leberwurstsoße wie du eine leichte Magenverstimmung bekommen.
Aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass bei etwas gröberer Textur (1) und optischer Verschleierung (2) die positiven Geschmäcker überwiegen.
Also 1) vielleicht auch grobe Leberwurst (die mit Stücken) verwenden und
2) nach dem Anrichten grüne Kräuter (Petersilie, Schnittlauch usw.) darüber streuen.


----------



## Blueser (10. Januar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich nach folgenden Rezept gemacht. Allerdings nicht in Gläser abgefüllt, sondern eben portionsweise eingefroren:
> Klick!
> 
> PS: hab da auf der Seite gerade ein Rezept für Umami Pulver gesehen, hergestellt aus getrockneten Pilzen, getrockneten Tomaten und Hefeflocken. Werde ich mal probieren, ist ja kein großer Aufwand.


So, es hat mich doch in den Fingern gejuckt und habe das Umami Pulver zusammen gemixt. Zutaten (50g getrocknete Pilze, 50g Hefeflocken und 100g getrocknete Tomaten) alle im Supermarkt erhältlich (ca. 10€). Habe zu den insgesamt gut 200g noch je einen Teelöffel Knoblauchpulver und Meersalz mit in den Mixer getan.
Riecht und schmeckt total lecker, mal schauen, wie sich das in den Speisen macht.


----------



## Skott (10. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wenn jemand ne Idee hat wie man eine Leberwurstsoße für Dampfnudeln so pimpen kann, dass es auch einen Nichtpfälzer schmecken könnte,
> >>>immer her damit.
> Optisch muss auch gepimt werden


Brillendorsch :
Hallo Christian, zufällig kann ich dir helfen...
Ich war mal, als ich noch gesund und kräftig war, in einem Holzfällerforum (Motorsägenportal) sehr aktiv.
Da hat mal ein Pfälzer Holzbauer dieses Gericht angesprochen und ich habe ihn 2012 nach dem Rezept gefragt, hier unser damaliger Schriftverkehr per PN:
_"pit hat geschrieben:

Ist was ganz einfaches und trotzdem lecker.

Du nimmst Pfälzer Leberwurst und in etwa die hälfte des Gewichts an Zwiebeln.
Zwiebeln in Würfel schneiden und mit der Wurst in die Pfanne bis das ne schöne
flüssige Pampe ist.
Dazu gibts Kartoffelpüree.


Hallo Pit,

ich habe heute mal dein Rezept ausprobiert..
Es hat super geschmeckt. Dazu gabs dann noch Feldsalat.
Herrlich, das war was für Papas Sohn
Aber auch meinen drei Mädels hat es geschmeckt."_

Ergänzung zu oben, nicht alles gleichzeitig in die Pfanne, sondern zuerst die Zwiebeln in ganz wenig Fett (Butter) anschwitzen (nicht bräunen) und
dann die Leberwurscht in Stücken oder Scheiben dazu und schmelzen lassen...


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, da werden wohl einige Pfälzer Leberwürste geopfert werden müssen, bis etwas ansehnliches und auch Schmeckendes dabei rauskommt.
> Klassische Leberwurstsoße sieht nämlich aus, als wäre sie schon mal gegessen worden


Wie schon mehrfach angedeutet wurde, sieht es etwas gruselig aus, aber wer die herzhafte bodenständige Küche mag, wird begeistert sein.
Mit etwas frischen Kräutern oben drüber und einem guten selbst gestampften Pürree unten drunter, sieht es wirklich lecker aus und mir hat es
super geschmeckt. Das ist so eines der Gerichte, wo man sagt: "Dat jiwt Tinte uppen Füller..."
Gibt es bei mir jeden Winter mindestens einmal...

...ich muss morgen unbedingt zum Schlachter, gute Pfälzer Leberwurst kaufen...


----------



## Blueser (10. Januar 2022)

Erinnert mich spontan an tote Oma aus Blutwurst/Grützwurst. Ähnliche Zubereitung, dazu Kartoffeln und Sauerkraut. Ein Klassiker aus DDR-Zeiten.


----------



## Skott (10. Januar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Erinnert mich spontan an tote Oma aus Blutwurst/Grützwurst. Ähnliche Zubereitung, dazu Kartoffeln und Sauerkraut. Ein Klassiker aus DDR-Zeiten.


Kann ich mir auch sehr lecker vorstellen...


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Januar 2022)

Vielen Dank liebe Mitstreiter,
ich weiß wie die Leberwurstsoße gemacht wird, ich möchte nur Vorschläge wie man die optisch und vielleicht auch geschmacklich verbessern könnte.
Mit einer guten Pfälzer Leberwurst schmeckt sie ja ganz gut, aber optisch wie geko....zt


----------



## Blueser (10. Januar 2022)

Hier ein authentisches Rezept zur Toten Oma: Klick!


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Januar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Erinnert mich spontan an tote Oma aus Blutwurst/Grützwurst. Ähnliche Zubereitung, dazu Kartoffeln und Sauerkraut. Ein Klassiker aus DDR-Zeiten.


Das kenne ich auch, da ist ne Menge Buchweizen drinn , schmeckt auch gut


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Januar 2022)

ich werde einfach ein paar rote Paprika in die Soße Würfeln , das Ganze über die salzigen Dampfnudeln
kippen und Petersilie oder besser Schnittlauch drüberstreuen.
Das müßte eigentlich appetitlich aussehen


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Januar 2022)

Herrlich  , diese kulinarische Besonderheit der Pfälzischen Küche bleibt mir jetzt doch erspart.
die anderen Familienmitglieder versagten meiner geliebten Frau bei Schilderung dieser tollen Speise die Solidarität.
Ich solle doch lieber was Anderes kochen, Schaschlik oder so


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Brillendorsch :
> Hallo Christian, zufällig kann ich dir helfen...
> Ich war mal, als ich noch gesund und kräftig war, in einem Holzfällerforum (Motorsägenportal) sehr aktiv.
> Da hat mal ein Pfälzer Holzbauer dieses Gericht angesprochen und ich habe ihn 2012 nach dem Rezept gefragt, hier unser damaliger Schriftverkehr per PN:
> ...


OT
hast du auch einen Motorsägelehrgang gemacht?


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> OT
> hast du auch einen Motorsägelehrgang gemacht?


Ich bin staatl. geprüfter Forstwirt, staatlich geprüfter Techniker für Landschafts- und Gewässerökologie und LKW-Fahrer bin ich auch noch.


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ich bin staatl. geprüfter Forstwirt, staatlich geprüfter Techniker für Landschafts- und Gewässerökologie und LKW-Fahrer bin ich auch noch.


Essen und LKW- fahren   
 ich habe auch ein paar mal um die Welt geschafft in 25 Jahren und Hobby-
auch mal ein Vorhänger Absägen-
in die andere Richtung.


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Januar 2022)

Das ist ja die endgültige Endhölle hier...
Garnicht gewußt dass es hier soviele Köche gibt...
Jetzt hab ich Hunger und werde mir ne herrliche Tiefkühlpizza gönnen..
Aber dank eurer Köstlichkeiten bin ich für morgen stark motiviert mal wieder richtig lecker zu kochen...


----------



## Skott (10. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Herrlich  , diese kulinarische Besonderheit der Pfälzischen Küche bleibt mir jetzt doch erspart.
> die anderen Familienmitglieder versagten meiner geliebten Frau bei Schilderung dieser tollen Speise die Solidarität.
> Ich solle doch lieber was Anderes kochen, Schaschlik oder so


...du (ihr) wisst gar nicht, was dir (euch) entgeht...


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> ...du (ihr) wisst gar nicht, was dir (euch) entgeht...


doch doch, ich kenne es ja


----------



## Skott (10. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Essen und LKW- fahren
> ich habe auch ein paar mal um die Welt geschafft in 25 Jahren und Hobby-
> auch mal ein Vorhänger Absägen-
> in die andere Richtung.
> ...


Den Schein habe ich in NRW auch gemacht, Nobbi!
Musst du haben, sonst bekommst du keinen Holzsammelschein von der Gemeinde...
Ich will ja in schlechten Zeiten autark sein und ohne Strom und Gas kochen können...




Dafür muss man Vorräte schaffen...


----------



## Blueser (10. Januar 2022)

Kamin ist schon geil. 
Sagt meine Frau ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (10. Januar 2022)

Heute mal was schnelles.... Frikadellen, mit Kartoffepüree, Schmorzwiebeln und Soße...
Und für morgen auf der Arbeit nen Frikadellen Brötchen schon sicher


----------



## Gert-Show (10. Januar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Heute mal was schnelles.... Frikadellen, mit Kartoffepüree, Schmorzwiebeln und Soße...
> Und für morgen auf der Arbeit nen Frikadellen Brötchen schon sicher
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 395453


Endlich geht es wieder um Essen und nicht um Motorsägen.


----------



## rustaweli (10. Januar 2022)

Ich melde heute einfach nur Tiefkühlkost. 
Noch grüne Bohneneintopf gefroren gehabt. 




Dazu Brot und, natürlich, Maggi!


----------



## Gert-Show (10. Januar 2022)

Ich kann die (wichtigen) Fleischstücke erahnen.


----------



## Blueser (10. Januar 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich melde heute einfach nur Tiefkühlkost.
> Noch grüne Bohneneintopf gefroren gehabt.
> Anhang anzeigen 395455
> 
> Dazu Brot und, natürlich, Maggi!


Bis auf das Maggi lecker...


----------



## jobo61 (10. Januar 2022)

Ich Versuch mir gerade Dampfnudeln mit Leberwurst vorzustellen.


----------



## Blueser (10. Januar 2022)

Es geht noch etwas schlimmer: Surströmming ...


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (11. Januar 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Herrlich, bei "Georgien" werde ich aus familiären Gründen getriggert. Schaschlik, georgisch Swadi, an langen Spießen in geselliger Runde über einer Feuerstelle, traumhaft! Dazu hast Du einen passenden Wein, perfekt! Georgien, wohl DAS Weinanbauland überhaupt. Darf man fragen welcher Wein es war? Aus Kachetien, etwa Saperavi?



Da liegst Du genau richtig   






...den hat uns mal ein Freund geschenkt / empfohlen..... sehr lecker Weinchen     
... nun, die Spieße waren nicht so lang, auch nicht auf offenem Feuer, mussten schließlich in die Pfanne passen


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Januar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich kann die (wichtigen) Fleischstücke erahnen.


die werden durch Maggi ersetzt


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Januar 2022)

jobo61 schrieb:


> Ich Versuch mir gerade Dampfnudeln mit Leberwurst vorzustellen.


ich bin ja noch mal davon gekommen


----------



## Blueser (11. Januar 2022)

Currywurst mit Pommes und selbstgemachte Soße:


----------



## Thomas. (11. Januar 2022)

Heute eines meiner Fleischlosen Lieblings Gerichte, zutaten siehe Bild, alles bis auf den Knoblauch nicht frisch aber zusammen lecker.
wer keine Krabben oder Lachs mag kann auch gekochten Schinken nehmen (Würfel) mache ich immer wenn die ganze Familie mit isst.













Die Tortellini natürlich vor Kochen, ein mal Lachs ein mal Krabben 








das A und O ist das Salat Dressing 




Käse egal was einem schmeckt 





dann ab in den vorgeheizten Backofen  












Lecker


----------



## Esox 1960 (11. Januar 2022)

Erbsen und Wurzeln ,waren leider nicht mehr da.....................  
Da gab es die Knast - Pralinen, eben mal mit Rotkohl und Kartoffelpüree,


----------



## Ladi74 (11. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> So, ich hatte ein feines Mahl mit zartem Kaninchen, und dazu lecker Kartöffelchen, Zwieblies, und was der Schmortopf hergegeben hat. Das Kning löste sich wie Butter vom Knochen.  Ein wirklich deftiges Schmorgericht, das mir wirklich wieder Lebensgeister eingehaucht hat.
> Anhang anzeigen 395093
> 
> Aber sagt mal Jungs, irgendwie war es Dünn, Klein, Wenig, Schmal. Also, nicht das es trocken oder Wenig gewesen wäre. Lange Geschmort, gutes Gemüse, Reichlich in gutem Schmalz angebraten und kräftig Sa/Pf/Ma eingerieben.
> ...



Hi Minimax,
hast du mal geguckt, wo das Karnickel her kam?
Die im EDEKA oder Kaufland in der Truhe liegen, kommen alle aus China! 
Sind alles ganz mickrige, dürre Viecher. 

Bis mein Kollege seine Zucht wieder aufgebaut hat, ist bei uns Karnickel von der Speisekarte gestrichen. 
Um dem ganzen noch die Krone aufzusetzen, haben 2 ausgebüxte Hunde noch seine Kameruner-Zucht ausgelöscht!
Also dieses Jahr kein Lammbraten. Heul!



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wenn jemand ne Idee hat wie man eine Leberwurstsoße für Dampfnudeln so pimpen kann, dass es auch einen Nichtpfälzer schmecken könnte,
> >>>immer her damit.
> Optisch muss auch gepimt werden


Ich würde 1l Maggi  und für die Optik Petersilie vorschlagen.;-) Duck und weg!


----------



## Ladi74 (11. Januar 2022)

Ja, Prof, steht sogar Made in China auf der Packung.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Januar 2022)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Ich würde 1l Maggi und für die Optik Petersilie vorschlagen.;-) Duck und weg!


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Januar 2022)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Ja, Prof, steht sogar Made in China auf der Packung.



Das war mir neu dass die da auch sowas produzieren.


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Januar 2022)

So weit - so einfach.
Jetzt muss es bloß noch schmecken...


----------



## Ladi74 (11. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das war mir neu dass die da auch sowas produzieren.


Was produzieren und kopieren die nicht....
Deshalb immer auf den Herkunftsstempel gucken!


----------



## vonda1909 (11. Januar 2022)




----------



## Jan_Cux (11. Januar 2022)

Nach den ganzen leckeren Eintöpfen hier in den vergangenen Tagen konnte ich nicht anders... 

Gemüseeintopf mit Fleischeinlage und Sternchennudeln.  Und natürlich ist mit voller Absicht auch Knoblauch im Topf gelandet.


----------



## rustaweli (11. Januar 2022)

Tiefkühlkost die 2.! 
Heute einfach noch eingefrorene Soljanka aufgewärmt.


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Januar 2022)

War recht gut, nur zu wenig Salz.. .


----------



## Gert-Show (11. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das war mir neu dass die da auch sowas produzieren.


Gibt`s etwas, was die nicht produzieren?
Jan_Cux Schön handgemacht, sehr gut!
rustaweli Mit saurer Sahne, stilecht!


----------



## Gert-Show (11. Januar 2022)

Ich würde ja auch gerne wieder ein Foto schicken, aber heute, als ich Schladi`* hatte und erst kurz vor 20 Uhr vom Kontor heimkehrte, hat Missus ein leckeres Hähnchen-Paprika-Geschnetzeltes gezaubert. Ich musste nur noch die Dinkel-Knöpfle von Bürger kaufen und eine Hopfenkaltschale für den Feierabend.
Bin pappsatt, also "genudelt" im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, und widme mich jetzt noch den winterlichen Auswüchsen des Boards.

* Schxxß-langer-Dienstag, also bis 18 Uhr geöffnet, 18:30 Feierabend und dann eine Stunde Heimweg plus Zeit fürs Einkaufen


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (12. Januar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich würde ja auch gerne wieder ein Foto schicken, aber heute, als ich Schladi`* hatte und erst kurz vor 20 Uhr vom Kontor heimkehrte, hat Missus ein leckeres Hähnchen-Paprika-Geschnetzeltes gezaubert. Ich musste nur noch die Dinkel-Knöpfle von Bürger kaufen und eine Hopfenkaltschale für den Feierabend.
> Bin pappsatt, also "genudelt" im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, und widme mich jetzt noch den winterlichen Auswüchsen des Boards.
> 
> * Schxxß-langer-Dienstag, also bis 18 Uhr geöffnet, 18:30 Feierabend *und dann eine Stunde Heimweg* plus Zeit fürs Einkaufen


Kein Wunder, wenn Du zwischendurch immer stehen bleibst um ein paar Würfe zu machen.


----------



## Blueser (12. Januar 2022)

Freestyle-Suppe: 2kg Gemüse geschnippelt, irgendwas mit Fleisch kommt noch rein und erstmalig mein selbstgemachtes Umami-Pulver. Nudeln dann zum Schluss...


----------



## rustaweli (12. Januar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Freestyle-Suppe: 2kg Gemüse geschnippelt, irgendwas mit Fleisch kommt noch rein und erstmalig mein selbstgemachtes Umami-Pulver. Nudeln dann zum Schluss...
> Anhang anzeigen 395619


Wird sicher lecker und ganz wichtig, Lorbeer! 
Nutze ich auch häufiger als nötig und habe immer ein klein wenig daheim. 




Nicht gekauft sondern "frisch" vom Baum.


----------



## Blueser (12. Januar 2022)

Yep, Lorbeerblatt, Piment, Zwiebel und Knoblauch sind bei mir meist die Grundwürze. Ohne dem haben die Gerichte keine Tiefe ...


----------



## rustaweli (12. Januar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Yep, Lorbeerblatt, Piment, Zwiebel und Knoblauch sind bei mir meist die Grundwürze. Ohne dem haben die Gerichte keine Tiefe ...


Zwiebeln, die Allzweckzutat überhaupt! Entgiftent, Fettkiller, beruhigend, senkt Blutzucker, ätherische Öle, Jod, Eisen, Kalium, Kalzium, Selen und der Geschmacksgeber fast ohnegleichen.


----------



## rhinefisher (12. Januar 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Fettkiller


Echt jetzt?
Und warum bin ich trotz des Kiloweisen verschlingens von Zwiebeln immernoch recht "schwer"...?
Da kann doch was nicht stimmen...


----------



## Blueser (12. Januar 2022)

Fertig. Als Fleischeinlage wurden Klößchen aus dem Brät grober Thüringer Rostbratwürste verwendet. Die Zwiebel habe ich auf Grund neuester Erkenntnisse für mich reserviert


----------



## rustaweli (12. Januar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da kann doch was nicht stimmen...


Vermutlich das 1:1 Mischverhältnis! 
Eine Zwiebel auf 1kg Fleisch ist der falsche Ansatz!


----------



## tomxxxtom (12. Januar 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wird sicher lecker und ganz wichtig, Lorbeer!
> Nutze ich auch häufiger als nötig und habe immer ein klein wenig daheim.
> Anhang anzeigen 395622
> 
> Nicht gekauft sondern "frisch" vom Baum.


Rauchst du die auch?


----------



## Mikesch (12. Januar 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> ...
> Nicht gekauft sondern "frisch" vom Baum.


Der Lorbeerbaum in meinem Wintergarten ist da auch sehr praktisch.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (13. Januar 2022)

Heute mal Fisch, ganz simpel und deftig lecker...

Matjes-Filets  3 Tage eingelegt in saurer Sahne mit Zwiebel, Gurke, ganz viel Lorbeer , Pfeffer und Piment........
dazu Pellkartoffeln und ein lecker Berliner Pilsner     
Fürs Foto hat es nicht mehr gereicht, aber Ihr wisst, was ich meine


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. Januar 2022)

Seelachs gebraten mit Senfsoße, zweiter Versuch. Die erste Senfsoße war einfach zu Betonmäßig.


----------



## Blueser (13. Januar 2022)

Bist du auf Diät?


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. Januar 2022)

Brauch ich nicht, 182 cm bei 75 kg, da setzt auch nichts an. Aber es gibt ja noch den Nachschlag.


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Januar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Brauch ich nicht, 182 cm bei 75 kg, da setzt auch nichts an. Aber es gibt ja noch den Nachschlag.


wie oft schlägst Du nach, bis Du auf eine normale Portion kommst?


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. Januar 2022)

Bis ich satt bin, kommt drauf an was es gibt natürlich. 
Bei Milchreis ist der erste Liter für mich, bei Fisch brauche ich nicht so viel, das sind meine Kumpels, die brauche ich zum Angeln und nicht in der Pfanne.


----------



## vonda1909 (13. Januar 2022)




----------



## vonda1909 (13. Januar 2022)

Dicke Rippe vom Biofleischer.


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Januar 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Dicke Rippe vom Biofleischer.


Der Arme Biofleischer
wie oft kann der spenden?


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Januar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bei Milchreis ist der erste Liter für mich,



Hallo,

mit Milchreis kann man mich aus dem Lande vertreiben, ebenso mit Griesbrei sowie gebackenem Reis (war bei uns ein Reisauflauf in der Springform)  .
Wobei Reis als Beilage oder auch in der Suppe mag ich schon. Habe da ein Kindheitstrauma - mein Vater aß das Zeug gerne, ich überhaupt nicht.
Mitspracherecht beim Essen gab es damals nicht .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Januar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Seelachs gebraten mit Senfsoße, zweiter Versuch. Die erste Senfsoße war einfach zu Betonmäßig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


der Seelachs ist eindeutig untermaßig


----------



## Blueser (13. Januar 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit Milchreis kann man mich aus dem Lande vertreiben, ebenso mit Griesbrei sowie gebackenem Reis (war bei uns ein Reisauflauf in der Springform)  .
> Wobei Reis als Beilage oder auch in der Suppe mag ich schon. Habe da ein Kindheitstrauma - mein Vater aß das Zeug gerne, ich überhaupt nicht.
> ...


Dito, wie bei mir ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Januar 2022)

Bulgur mit buntem Gemüse.
Dazu ein wenig gegrillte Lammhüfte


----------



## Blueser (13. Januar 2022)

Ansatz mit Kassler Nacken und Sauerkraut für morgen.


----------



## Gert-Show (13. Januar 2022)

Ich sehe Ansätze von Kümmel...


----------



## Blueser (13. Januar 2022)

Yep, Kümmel, Zucker, Salz, Lorbeer, Zwiebel, Knoblauch, Piment und selbstgemachtes Umami-Pulver an Stelle von gekörnter Brühe. Morgen kommt noch eine rohe und geriebene Kartoffel rein.


----------



## Jan_Cux (13. Januar 2022)

Sauerkraut könnt ich auch mal wieder vertragen... als Beilage eventuell nen Spanferkel


----------



## Naish82 (13. Januar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Sauerkraut könnt ich auch mal wieder vertragen... als Beilage eventuell nen Spanferkel



Da würd ich glatt zum Beilagen-Esser werden…


----------



## Blueser (13. Januar 2022)

Yep, aber das Sauerkraut brauchts, um den Weg dafür im Verdauungstrakt zu ebnen ...


----------



## rhinefisher (13. Januar 2022)

So Jungens, war nett euch kennen zu lernen, aber jetzt muss gut sein.
Wenn ich hier weiter mitlese, werde ich bald 200kg wiegen...


----------



## yukonjack (13. Januar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich sehe Ansätze von *Kümmel..*.


Damit wäre für mich das Gericht gestorben, und das Kasseler gehört schön in der Pfanne gebraten. Aber über Geschmack..............


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Januar 2022)

Wenn Kümmel, dann flüssig.


----------



## yukonjack (13. Januar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wenn Kümmel, dann flüssig.


Dann aber nur aus dem Eisfach. Die Aromen dürfen sich erst im Darm entfalten.


----------



## Blueser (13. Januar 2022)

Kraut und Kümmel gehören untrennbar verbunden. Schon allein wegen der Flatulenzen oder so ... __


----------



## rhinefisher (14. Januar 2022)

Kohl ohne Kümmel geht garnicht.
Jetzt hab ich doch wieder hier reingeschaut.....
Ich schleich dann mal in die Küche...


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (14. Januar 2022)

Und wieder war der kleine Hunger da, gerade eben....
.....also schnell an die Pfanne


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. Januar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Kraut und Kümmel gehören untrennbar verbunden. Schon allein wegen der Flatulenzen oder so ... __



Alles raus, was keine Miete zahlt. Der Furz ist schließlich Kulturgut.


----------



## Esox 1960 (14. Januar 2022)

So, gleich erst mal,... ein schönes Stündchen ratzen..............  
Rib-Eye-Steak mit Champions/Zwiebeln ,Kartoffel-Creme und Pellkartoffeln.


----------



## rhinefisher (14. Januar 2022)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Rib-Eye-Steak mit Champions/Zwiebeln ,Kartoffel-Creme und Pellkartoffeln.


Sehr appettitlich...
Gerade etwas Schweinefilet vorbereitet.
Zwiebeln, Tigerpfeffer, Fleur de sal, Knoblauch und Olivenoel.
Weiß zwar noch nicht was ich daraus mache, aber das eilt ja nicht... .


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Januar 2022)

Schweinefilet, ich habe sie letztens in Kottlettdicke geschnitten, dann wie ein Kottlett paniert und gebraten. Das waren die besten Kottletts meines Lebens. Man braucht nur einige, um satt zu werden.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Januar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sehr appettitlich...
> Gerade etwas Schweinefilet vorbereitet.
> Zwiebeln, Tigerpfeffer, Fleur de sal, Knoblauch und Olivenoel.
> Weiß zwar noch nicht was ich daraus mache, aber das eilt ja nicht... .
> ...


Hatte ich die letzten 2 Tage mit Spaghetti und Tomatensoße-
im Sud waren noch 2 Chili's drin


----------



## Esox 1960 (15. Januar 2022)

Hausmannskost....................  
Tomatensuppe mit Reis und Mettenden-Scheiben.


----------



## daci7 (15. Januar 2022)

Glückseligkeit in Bildern. Noch nicht fertig, aber ich freu mich!
Erstmal ein Bier aufmachen! Danach wird nich am Wasser abgeräumt - passt!


----------



## zandertex (15. Januar 2022)

3 Päckchen Suppengrün,2×Champignons,6 Paprikaschoten,500g Wildlangkornreismisxhung,Schmand,Joghurt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Januar 2022)

zandertex schrieb:


> 3 Päckchen Suppengrün,2×Champignons,6 Paprikaschoten,500g Wildlangkornreismisxhung,Schmand,Joghurt.


Fleisch ist mein Gemüse


----------



## zandertex (15. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Fleisch ist mein Gemüse


Meins normalerweise auch!


----------



## Skott (15. Januar 2022)

zandertex schrieb:


> Meins normalerweise auch!


Bis hierhin geil, und wie geht es weiter?
Paella für 8 Personen?


----------



## daci7 (15. Januar 2022)

Also bei uns wars Paella für 4 Erwachsene und 3 Kinder - voll gut!! Leider keine Zeit für Bilder gehabt


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Januar 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Leider keine Zeit für Bilder gehabt



Hattest Angst, du kriegst nicht genug ab was?


----------



## daci7 (15. Januar 2022)

Wenn du meine Kinder Paella essen siehst, hättest du auch Angst!


----------



## zandertex (15. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Bis hierhin geil, und wie geht es weiter?
> Paella für 8 Personen?


Es ging mehr weiter...............das war Alles.Hat allen geschmeckt.



Ich weiss,Fleisch oder Fisch hat Euch gefehlt.


----------



## Esox 1960 (15. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Fleisch ist mein Gemüse


So lange das nicht so weit geht.........................


----------



## Esox 1960 (15. Januar 2022)

...


----------



## Minimax (15. Januar 2022)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> So lange das nicht so weit geht.........................
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 395981


Kartöffelchen! ...haaach, Kartöffelchen...
Das wär jetzt ein Gänslein ganz nach meinem Geschmack, mit Schnittlauchquark und Leinöl..


----------



## Blueser (15. Januar 2022)

Leinöl=> würg


----------



## Skott (15. Januar 2022)

zandertex schrieb:


> Es ging mehr weiter...............das war Alles.Hat allen geschmeckt.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich weiss,Fleisch oder Fisch hat Euch gefehlt.


Tut mir leid, aber mit deiner Antwort kann ich nichts anfangen...
Ob da Fleisch drin oder dabei ist, ist mir eigentlich egal, ich mag auch Meeresfrüchte sehr gerne und auch Muscheln und anderes Schalengetier.
Sind die Hühnchenteile denn etwa kein Fleisch?
Ich wollte dich nicht anzicken, sondern loben, tut mir leid, wenn du das falsch verstanden haben solltest...


----------



## Jan_Cux (15. Januar 2022)

Ich glaube Micha meinte deine Bilder von der Paella, und das fehlende Fleisch war auf seinen Reis Gemüseauflauf bezogen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Januar 2022)

Ich hab Heute auch dem Hasen das Futter weg gegessen!


----------



## Minimax (15. Januar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Leinöl=> würg


Kein Problem, ich bin da nicht dogmatisch. Man muss ja auch nicht immer seine geschmacklichen Abneigungen verbal so drastisch ausdrücken. 
Jedenfalls: Ein Klacks guter Butter und eine Prise Salz veredelt feine Pellemänner genauso gut- mal so, mal so. Herrlich wenn die Butter über der mit der Gabel zerteilten, goldgelben und dampfenden heissen Kartoffel dahinschmilzt, ein Hochgenuss.
Aber- und da bestehe ich drauf: Ob Leinöl oder Butter, zu heissen Pellkartoffeln brauchts einen Schlag Quark, ein bisschen (nicht zuviel) pikant angemacht.
An Sonntagen, und wenns der Geldbeutel erlaubt, darfs auch mal ein Sahnehering sein.

Gute, einfache Gerichte soll man nicht überfrachtet, finde ich.

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Blueser (15. Januar 2022)

Bis auf das Öl bin ich da voll deiner Meinung. An Stelle dieser Zutat bevorzuge ich da eher Leberwurst, Butter und Salz ist da auch genehm. Selbst gemachter Kräuterquark ist natürlich willkommen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (15. Januar 2022)

Meine Eltern trinken seit Jahrzenten einen Schluck Leinöl zum Frühstück. Ich kann dem leider auch nichts abgewinnen, soll aber Gesund sein.


----------



## Minimax (15. Januar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Meine Eltern trinken seit Jahrzenten einen Schluck Leinöl zum Frühstück. Ich kann dem leider auch nichts abgewinnen, soll aber Gesund sein.


Na, ein Quantum pflanzliches Öl am Tag kann bestimmt nicht schaden. Man denke nur an das Olivenöl im Mittelmeer. In der Antike war das neben dem Brot DAS Grundnahrungsmittel. Milchprodukte sind leicht verderblich, und von Tieren abhängig, Tierisches Fett und Eiweiß ebenso.
Brot (Getreide) und Olivenöl (Olivenbaum) gediehen überall an den Mittelmeerküste, waren haltbar, transportabel, nahrhaft und bekömmlich. Die Griechische Kultur und teilweise das römische Reich* wurden auf diesem Fundament erbaut.

Und eine Scheibe Frisches knuspriges Landbrot, in Olivenöl gestippt, leicht mit Salz und Pfeffer aus der Mühle gewürzt, ist ein Hochgenuss.
Dazu ein paar Trauben, ein Becherchen Wein, und eine luftig gekleidete, nicht allzu prüde Gefährtin lustiger Wesensart- was will man mehr? Das Leben der Götter.

Chaire,
Minimaxeteles







*oh, und natürlich durch rücksichtslose militärische Expansion, wahnwitzige Ausbeutung der Ressourcen, ständige Bündnisbrüche, hier und da nen kleinen Genozid und vor allem: Sklaverei. _Sklaverei_. *Sklaverei*. Man wird kein Imperium weil man _nett_ ist, und die schicken Tempel, Arenen und nackten Marmortussis meißeln sich auch nicht von alleine. Aber hier geht's um Olivenöl.


----------



## Jan_Cux (15. Januar 2022)

Gutes Olivenöl zum Salat, oder wie beschrieben auf Brot, Oliven mit Knoblauch esse ich fast täglich einfach Lecker...


----------



## Blueser (15. Januar 2022)

Die meisten Abneigungen und Vorlieben werden in früher Kindheit geprägt. Dazu gehören bei mir eben kaltgepresstes bitteres, traniges Leinöl. Das werde ich wohl nie wieder los, gutes Olivenöl gehört da Gott sei Dank nicht dazu. Deshalb wohl auch meine Vorliebe zur italienischen Küche...


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Januar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Gutes Olivenöl zum Salat, oder wie beschrieben auf Brot, Oliven mit Knoblauch esse ich fast täglich einfach Lecker...


Heute war mein Dressing zum Salat-
Sahne Zucker Zitrone -
Morgen -
Olivenöl Zitrone Salz Pfeffer


----------



## zandertex (15. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber mit deiner Antwort kann ich nichts anfangen...
> Ob da Fleisch drin oder dabei ist, ist mir eigentlich egal, ich mag auch Meeresfrüchte sehr gerne und auch Muscheln und anderes Schalengetier.
> Sind die Hühnchenteile denn etwa kein Fleisch?
> Ich wollte dich nicht anzicken, sondern loben, tut mir leid, wenn du das falsch verstanden haben solltest...


Alles gut Skott!


----------



## Minimax (15. Januar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Die meisten Abneigungen und Vorlieben werden in früher Kindheit geprägt. Dazu gehören bei mir eben kaltgepresstes bitteres, traniges Leinöl. Das werde ich wohl nie wieder los, gutes Olivenöl gehört da Gott sei Dank nicht dazu. Deshalb wohl auch meine Vorliebe zur italienischen Küche...


Ich hatte mal einen älteren Kollegen aus dem Ausland, der sich immer geweigert hat, Mais oder irgendwas maishaltiges zu verspeisen, es war ihm ein Greuel und Abscheu.
Die Lösung: Er hat praktisch bis zu seinem 16ten Lebensjahr ausschließlich Maisbrei essen müssen, es gab nichts anderes. Sein Dorf war ausschließlich mit dem Maisanbau beschäftigt. 

MAIS morgens und abends, jahrein jahraus. Er hats aus seinem Dorf raus geschafft, erst zur Hauptstadt, dann ins Ausland- endlich ein Leben ohne Mais.
Die Pointe: Der Kollege stammte aus China. Seitdem lach ich immer doppelt, wenn die Rede vom umgefallen Sack Reis die Rede ist.


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Januar 2022)




----------



## Jan_Cux (16. Januar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Die meisten Abneigungen und Vorlieben werden in früher Kindheit geprägt. Dazu gehören bei mir eben kaltgepresstes bitteres, traniges Leinöl. Das werde ich wohl nie wieder los, gutes Olivenöl gehört da Gott sei Dank nicht dazu. Deshalb wohl auch meine Vorliebe zur italienischen Küche...


Ich gehöre zu der Generation, die im Kindesalter noch einen Löffel Lebertran genießen durtfen....


----------



## yukonjack (16. Januar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ich gehöre zu der Generation, die im Kindesalter noch einen Löffel Lebertran genießen durtfen....


Kenn ich auch noch, grausam...........


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Januar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Kenn ich auch noch, grausam...........


Hallo,

viel schlimmer waren die "Schmalzwickel" (Schauder  ), bei Erkältungen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Januar 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> "Schmalzwickel"



Was ist das?


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was ist das?


Hallo,

etwas ganz fürchterliches. Wurde bei Erkältungen angewandt: da wurde einem unschuldigen Kind Brust und Rücken mit reichlich Schweineschmalz eingeschmiert (meist das ältere, welches zum Backen und Essen nicht mehr so taugte) dann wurde man darüber mit einem dicken Wollschal eingewickelt und ins Bett gesteckt.
Man schwitzte und das klebte und roch schauderhaft. Am nächsten Morgen war man gesund oder tot. Letzteres soll aber selten vorgekommen sein.
Auf jeden Fall war das so schlimm, dass ich bis heute keinerei Eincremerei etc. auf Brust und Rücken aushalten könnte. Wäre für mich die denkbar schlimmste Folter.
Galt als altes und bewährtes Hausmittel bei Erkältungen  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Januar 2022)

Oha.
Is ja ekelhaft und höchstens etwas für die letzte Ölung/Salbung.


----------



## Blueser (16. Januar 2022)

Das kannten meine Eltern auch. Gott sei Dank haben sie damals vor über 60 jahren Pulmotin verwendet, welches es immer noch gibt und gut geholfen hat.


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Januar 2022)

Man oh man
hatte ich das gut zuhause mit Zitronenwasser


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Und eine Scheibe Frisches knuspriges Landbrot, in Olivenöl gestippt, leicht mit Salz und Pfeffer aus der Mühle gewürzt, ist ein Hochgenuss.


Mein bester Freund ist Italiener.
Der baut eigene Oliven und Tomaten an.
Und der würde sterben für Brot, Olivenöl, Fleur de Sal und Pfeffer.
Also der lässt natürlich in Italien anbauen, hier passt das Klima nicht.
Aber immer wenn der da unten ist, nimmt der ein Paar Kilo zu...


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. Januar 2022)

Voll cringe hier, nix geht über Wick Vaporup


----------



## Minimax (16. Januar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mein bester Freund ist Italiener.
> Der baut eigene Oliven und Tomaten an.
> Und der würde sterben für Brot, Olivenöl, Fleur de Sal und Pfeffer.
> Also der lässt natürlich in Italien anbauen, hier passt das Klima nicht.
> Aber immer wenn der da unten ist, nimmt der ein Paar Kilo zu...


Ars vivendi.


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ars vivendi.


Das wirklich Gute und Schöne findet sich oft im Frugalen.
Ist beim Angeln auch meist so.. .


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Januar 2022)

Trotzdem habe ich jetzt nach zwei Seiten wieder Hunger.
Ich geh mal in die Küche...


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Na, ein Quantum pflanzliches Öl am Tag kann bestimmt nicht schaden. Man denke nur an das Olivenöl im Mittelmeer. In der Antike war das neben dem Brot DAS Grundnahrungsmittel. Milchprodukte sind leicht verderblich, und von Tieren abhängig, Tierisches Fett und Eiweiß ebenso.
> Brot (Getreide) und Olivenöl (Olivenbaum) gediehen überall an den Mittelmeerküste, waren haltbar, transportabel, nahrhaft und bekömmlich. Die Griechische Kultur und teilweise das römische Reich* wurden auf diesem Fundament erbaut.
> 
> Und eine Scheibe Frisches knuspriges Landbrot, in Olivenöl gestippt, leicht mit Salz und Pfeffer aus der Mühle gewürzt, ist ein Hochgenuss.
> ...







__





						istrisches olivenöl - Bing images
					






					www.bing.com
				



jeden Morgen genehmige ich mir 2 Esslöffel voll von diesem Öl.
Von eigenen Olivenbäumen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Januar 2022)

Neulich erzählte ich euch ja, dass ich von der Familienbande den Auftrag erhalten habe, statt Leberwurstsoße an Dampfnudeln
besser Schaschliks zu machen.
Nun, hier ist das Resultat. Dazu gab es noch Rosmarinkartoffeln aus dem Backofen


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Januar 2022)

Allen schmeckte es sehr gut. Alle waren glücklich, dass sie doch was "Vernünftiges" bekamen.


----------



## yukonjack (16. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Neulich erzählte ich euch ja, dass ich von der Familienbande den Auftrag erhalten habe, statt Leberwurstsoße an Dampfnudeln
> besser Schaschliks zu machen.
> Nun, hier ist das Resultat. Dazu gab es noch Rosmarinkartoffeln aus dem Backofen
> 
> ...


Kann man so durchgehen lassen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Januar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Kann man so durchgehen lassen.


tatsächlich?


----------



## yukonjack (16. Januar 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> etwas ganz fürchterliches. Wurde bei Erkältungen angewandt: da wurde einem unschuldigen Kind Brust und Rücken mit reichlich Schweineschmalz eingeschmiert (meist das ältere, welches zum Backen und Essen nicht mehr so taugte) dann wurde man darüber mit einem dicken Wollschal eingewickelt und ins Bett gesteckt.
> Man schwitzte und das klebte und roch schauderhaft. Am nächsten Morgen war man gesund oder tot. Letzteres soll aber selten vorgekommen sein.
> ...


Ja ja , die alten Hausmittel. Heißer Kartoffelstampf in Leinen gewickelt sollte gut gegen Mumps sein. Das schlimmste für mich, Rote Bete. Eine Rote Bete wurde geköpft und etwas ausgehöhlt, mit Zucker gefüllt und auf eine warme Herdplatte gestellt. Nach einiger Zeit bildete sich ein Zucker/Saft Gemisch. Das Zeug sollte gegen Husten und Erkältung wirken. 
Noch heute mach ich einen großen Bogen um diese Pflanze. ( Außer im Heringssalat )


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Januar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ja ja , die alten Hausmittel. Heißer Kartoffelstampf in Leinen gewickelt sollte gut gegen Mumps sein. Das schlimmste für mich, Rote Bete. Eine Rote Bete wurde geköpft und etwas ausgehöhlt, mit Zucker gefüllt und auf eine warme Herdplatte gestellt. Nach einiger Zeit bildete sich ein Zucker/Saft Gemisch. Das Zeug sollte gegen Husten und Erkältung wirken.
> Noch heute mach ich einen großen Bogen um diese Pflanze. ( Außer im Heringssalat )


Hallo,

das Gleiche kenne ich mit einem ausgehöhlten Rettich. Da es bei uns aber nie wirkich gute Rettiche gab, blieb mir das, bis auf so ein/zweimal erspart. 

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Skott (16. Januar 2022)

Zwiebelsäckchen bei Ohrenschmerzen und Salzwicklel bei Halsschmerzen....


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Januar 2022)

Cola & Salzstangen bei flottem Otto.

Wobei mich ein wenig der Verdacht beschleicht, dass es sich lediglich um einen Trick der Erwachsenen handelt, damit gerade Kinder ihren Flüssigkeits- und Mineralhaushalt trotz der mehr oder weniger unkontrollierten Scheiß...rei aufrecht erhalten. Als kleines Trostpflaster wird es außerdem dienen.

Aber Obacht! Von zu viel Cola bekommt man schwarze Füße und rote Haare.
Wahrscheinlich auch wieder so eine Finte der Erwachsenen?


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Januar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich auch wieder so eine Finte der Erwachsenen?


Hallo,

noch so ein Trick aus der Vergangenheitskiste: mein Opa (Jahrgang 1888) schwor darauf, dass eine Roßkastanie in der Hosentasche gegen Rheuma schützt.
Ob da was dran ist oder nicht weiß ich nicht. Er wurde 82 Jahre alt und hatte nie mit Rheuma zu tun .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Januar 2022)

Krank werden war der Hit als laufender Meter -
es gab-
Omas Buttermilchsuppe war auch Zitrone drin-
Fliederbeersuppe mit Grießklößchen


----------



## Floma (16. Januar 2022)

Gestern gab es Risotto mit gebratener Chorizo. Beim Blick hier rein, hab ich Paella gesehen und für eine mit Chorizo hatten wir dank der übrigen Zutaten fast schon alles da.


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Januar 2022)

Heute gab es Weiskohleintopf.
Reicht auch noch für morgen. Da wir unabhängig voneinander eingekauft haben, liegt da jetzt noch ein Chinakohl und 2kg Lauch.
Damit steht das Essen für die nächsten 5 Tage wohl fest.
Benutzt ihr eigentlich Schnellkochtöpfe?
Seit ich mir vor einigen Jahren einen WMF 6,5l gekauft habe, ist das Ding im Dauereinsatz.. .


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Januar 2022)

Klar, geht doch viel  schneller, Rouladen sind nach 30 Min Butterweich, manchmal sind auch schon 25 Min. genug. Bei 40 Min bekommt man sie fast nicht mehr aus dem Topf, da fallen sie auseinander.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Januar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Benutzt ihr eigentlich Schnellkochtöpfe?
> Seit ich mir vor einigen Jahren einen WMF 6,5l gekauft habe, ist das Ding im Dauereinsatz.. .



Zuletzt während des Hauswirtschaftsunterrichtes auf der Realschule, das ist allerdings schon einige Zeit her.
Damals vermochte ein durch mich manipuliertes Ventil den Inhalt des Topfes an die Decke der Schulküche zu spritzen.


----------



## Fruehling (16. Januar 2022)

Dann war da aber nur ein dünnes Süppchen drin...


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Januar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Klar, geht doch viel schneller, Rouladen sind nach 30 Min Butterweich,


Ja klar, das finde ich auch total gut - es ist ewig her dass ich mal ein richtiges Schmorgericht wie Minis Gulasch kürzlich gekocht habe.
Irgendwann muss ich das mal wieder machen...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Januar 2022)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Dann war da aber nur ein dünnes Süppchen drin...



Auch ein manipuliertes Ventil eignet sich noch prima als Feststofffilter, zumindest für alles was sperriger als eine weichgekochte Erbse ist. Das entstandene Chaos nutze ich dabei geschickt, um draußen heimlich bei den Müllcontainern zu rauchen. Was insgeheim auch der eigentliche Grund meines Beiwohnens des Hauswirtschaftsunterrichtes war. Beim Rausbringen des Mülls konnte man prima eine rauchen und auch sonst hatten wir viel Spaß in der Küche. Am Ende hatte ich dann trotzdem eine Eins im Zeugnis stehen, da meine Mutter die Lehrerin einmal auf einer privaten Geburtstagsfeier traf und ihr berichtete wie begeistert ich zu Hause am Kochen bin.


----------



## Floma (16. Januar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Zuletzt während des Hauswirtschaftsunterrichtes auf der Realschule, das ist allerdings schon einige Zeit her.
> Damals vermochte ein durch mich manipuliertes Ventil den Inhalt des Topfes an die Decke der Schulküche zu spritzen.


Das Lebenstrauma meiner Mutter. Frisch verheiratet, erste eigene Wohnung und kaum Geld, aber natürlich einen Sikomatik aus den Hochzeitsgeschenken (neben Fondue, Crepe-Maker, Raclette und Waffeleisen, der 70er-Standard).
1. Hochzeitstag steht an und sie hat schon das umgeschneiderte Hochzeitskleid an, nur der Druck vom Sikomatik will nicht so recht fallen. Also weiter Dampf ablassen und mal vorsichtig am Verschluss probieren ...

Meine Oma hat mir erzählt, dass sie die ersten Minuten am Telefon überhaupt nicht drauf gekommen ist, was eigentlich passiert ist. Nur Hyperventilieren, Heulen, pure Verzweiflung. Sie ging tatsächlich von einer Explosion oder einem Großfeueuer aus, das mehrere Menschen getötet hat. Glücklicherweise war es aber nur ein Mädchen Anfang 20, das einen Linseneintopf spektakulär in der Küche verteilen hat.


----------



## JottU (16. Januar 2022)

Heute habe ich mich mal an Schweinebäckchen probiert. Ganz leckere Sache, muss ich sagen.


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Januar 2022)

Zum Kaffee brauche ich nicht immer Kuchen....


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Januar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Zum Kaffee brauche nicht immer Kuchen....



Zur Kaffezeit einfach bisschen Schlagsahne drüber machen.


----------



## Ladi74 (17. Januar 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Das Lebenstrauma meiner Mutter. Frisch verheiratet, erste eigene Wohnung und kaum Geld, aber natürlich einen Sikomatik aus den Hochzeitsgeschenken (neben Fondue, Crepe-Maker, Raclette und Waffeleisen, der 70er-Standard).
> 1. Hochzeitstag steht an und sie hat schon das umgeschneiderte Hochzeitskleid an, nur der Druck vom Sikomatik will nicht so recht fallen. Also weiter Dampf ablassen und mal vorsichtig am Verschluss probieren ...
> 
> Meine Oma hat mir erzählt, dass sie die ersten Minuten am Telefon überhaupt nicht drauf gekommen ist, was eigentlich passiert ist. Nur Hyperventilieren, Heulen, pure Verzweiflung. Sie ging tatsächlich von einer Explosion oder einem Großfeueuer aus, das mehrere Menschen getötet hat. Glücklicherweise war es aber nur ein Mädchen Anfang 20, das einen Linseneintopf spektakulär in der Küche verteilen hat.


Der schlimmste Koch-faux-pas (schreibt man das so?) meiner Mutter (Jahrgang 37) war kurz nach der Hochzeit. Ihr ist das Bohnerwachs in den Bratentopf gefallen....
Heulkrampf, dann zu den Schwiegereltern rüber zum Essen. Mein Vater erzählt heute noch davon.
Kann heute nicht mehr vorkommen! Bohnerwachs ist out.

Wegen den Erkältungen, bei uns gab's da immer Zwiebelsaft (quasi das gleiche wie mit Rote Beete oder Rettich). Nee, da nehm ich lieber Jägermeister oder so.;-)

Hatte wegen Überbeständen, ein paar Kilo Köhler- Filet, mit in die Firma genommen und verteilt. 
Da fragt mich eine Kollegin(Anfang 30),  ob sie was falsch machen kann, beim Braten.... den Rest könnt ihr euch denken.
Gab noch nicht mal ein Dankeschön, auch von den anderen. 
Das gleiche war bei den selbstgemachten Seelachsschnitzeln. Nachbars haben mir die aus den Händen gerissen....


----------



## Tikey0815 (17. Januar 2022)

Eine schnöde TK Pizza schmeckt dann am besten, wenn man sie kurz vor dem Verzehr, durch einen leckeren Imbiss Broiler ersetzt


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Januar 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> ine schnöde TK Pizza


Aber das muss doch nicht schnöde sein.
GUSTAVO GUSTO
Jede dritte Pizzeria liefert Schlechteres.. .


----------



## Tikey0815 (17. Januar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber das muss doch nicht schnöde sein.
> GUSTAVO GUSTO
> Jede dritte Pizzeria liefert Schlechteres.. .


Richtig gepimpt schmeckt sogar die vom Aldi, aber so nen nachgewürzter Broiler ist noch mal ne andere Nummer


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Januar 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Richtig gepimpt schmeckt sogar die vom Aldi,


Nicht wirklich - da gebricht es doch sehr am Teig.
Die Gustavo Gusto ist ne richtige Pizza - gibt es bei Lidel


----------



## Jan_Cux (17. Januar 2022)

Dem kann ich zustimmen, die Gustavo kommt nah an eine schmeckende Pizza heran. Wichtig ist komplett auftauen, vorheizen und alles aus dem Backofen rausholen was geht.... 300 Grad +


----------



## yukonjack (17. Januar 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Richtig gepimpt schmeckt sogar die vom Aldi, aber so nen nachgewürzter *Broiler* ist noch mal ne andere Nummer


Ob hier alle wissen was ein Broiler ist ?


----------



## Tikey0815 (18. Januar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ob hier alle wissen was ein Broiler ist ?


Ist ein Brathähnchen, falls es zutrifft


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Januar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ob hier alle wissen was ein Broiler ist ?


Hallo,

aber sicher doch. War vor dreißig Jahren noch anders aber heutzutage dürfte dies kein Problem mehr sein.
Bei uns sagt aber niemand so zu einem Hähnchen, auf gut mittelfränkisch heißt das Giegerla. Die Betonung liegt auf dem i und ist die Koseform von einem Hahn (fränkisch Gieger).

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Gert-Show (18. Januar 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ist ein Brathähnchen, falls es zutrifft


Richtig, wobei der damalige "Broiler" im Gegensatz zum heutigen Täubchen Hähnchen aus dem Drehgrill ein Schlachtgewicht von 1200-1400 g hatte und man(n) bis zu 40 Minuten in der Schlange stand, um eines zu ergattern.

Ich habe heute kein Foto für euch, denn ich habe nur eingekauft und lasse mich bekochen von meiner Missus.


----------



## W-Lahn (18. Januar 2022)

Heute hatte ich (vermutlich der Schonzeit & begrenzter Fernreisemöglichkeiten geschuldet) Verlangen nach einem "fischigen Abendessen":  
Als Vorspeise gab es Thunfisch-Sashimi mit frischen Gurken & Avocado (+Spicy Seaweed), als Hauptspeise eine im Backofen gegrillte Makrele mit mediterranem Gemüse...


----------



## Gert-Show (18. Januar 2022)

Ich wollte zwar nicht, aber was mein Schatz mit dem Thermomix gezaubert hat, verdient ein Foto: Paprika-Erdnuss-Hähnchen mit Süßkartoffel-Stampf.


----------



## Jan_Cux (18. Januar 2022)

Hier heißt es halbes Hähnchen...


----------



## Minimax (18. Januar 2022)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> Heute hatte ich (vermutlich der Schonzeit & begrenzter Fernreisemöglichkeiten geschuldet) Verlangen nach einem "fischigen Abendessen":
> Als Vorspeise gab es Thunfisch-Sashimi mit frischen Gurken & Avocado (+Spicy Seaweed), als Hauptspeise eine im Backofen gegrillte Makrele mit mediterranem Gemüse...


Beides sieht herrlich Appetitlich aus! Besonders die Makrele auf dem bunten Gemüse ist ein Augenschmaus, ich spüre wie mein Meereshunger sich regt, leicht und schonend zubereiteten, mildes und doch pikantes Seafood..


----------



## rule270 (19. Januar 2022)

Hy ein Rezept von mir

Fisch Oriental
einen Brei aus 1 Esslöffel ,1 EI, Saft einer 1/2 Zitrone, Pfeffer,Salz, Vegeta, Fondor oä. verrühren.
Das Fischfilet darin einlegen ca. Zeit die Ihr braucht um das andere vorzubereiten.
Reis kochen im Kochbeutel oder 1 Tasse Reis, 2 Tassen Wasser sowie 1/4 Tl. Salz dazu geben. Im Topf erhitzen nach dem aufwallent auf kleinste Stufe mit geschlossenen Deckel weiterziehen lassen bis das Wasser verdunstet ist. Am Anfang ewas umrühren damit der Reis unten nicht ansetzt danach wieder den Deckel aufsetzen.
2 Bananen abpellen und in Scheiben schneiden auf einen Teller legen und mit Zitronensaft beträufeln. Die Bananenscheiben werden dann in Butter angeschmort.
In einem Topf mit ein wenig Butter erwärmen und 1/2 Tl. Curry anschwitzen. 
1 Päckchen "Helle Soße" dazugeben und mit Flüssigket 1/2 Wasser 1/2 Milch dazugeben und aufkochen lassen abschmecken mit etwas Pfeffer, Salz, Fisch Fondor oder Vegeta abschmecken.
Das Fischfilet durch den Brei nochmals durchziehen und mit dem Breiteig in Butter oder Butterschmalz leicht anbraten - heller Zustand der Oberfläche.
Während der Reis zieht könnt ihr das andere zubereiten. Als erstes den Teig erstellen dann die Bananen marinieren. Man kann anstatt der Bananaen auch Pfirsiche aus der Dose abgetropft nehmen mit dem Saft könnt ihr dann die Soße aufpeppen.
Danach kann serviert werden . 
Guten Appetit
LG
Rudi


----------



## Nelearts (19. Januar 2022)

rule270 schrieb:


> einen Brei aus 1 Esslöffel ,1 EI, Saft einer 1/2 Zitrone, Pfeffer,Salz, Vegeta, Fondor oä. verrühren.


Den Brei versteh ich nicht!
Wie soll ich den Esslöffel pürieren?


----------



## rule270 (19. Januar 2022)

Hy 
nimm einfach zum rühren eine Gabel oder einen Schneebesen oä.. Du hast nur mehr sauber zu machen. Ich nehme eine Gabel und schlage durch bis der Brei gleichmäßig aussieht  die Zitrone  macht es als  Emulgator OK??
Schau mal die Kochschule dann lernst Du alles...
Heute Abend haben wir mal wieder ein Top Erlebnis was wir gemacht haben mit Dorsch und Wittling.
Anleitung folgt.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Blueser (19. Januar 2022)

Bei Fondor und Soßenpulver bin ich raus ...


----------



## Nelearts (19. Januar 2022)

rule270 schrieb:


> Hy
> nimm einfach zum rühren eine Gabel oder einen Schneebesen oä.. Du hast nur mehr sauber zu machen. Ich nehme eine Gabel und schlage durch bis der Brei gleichmäßig aussieht  die Zitrone  macht es als  Emulgator OK??
> Schau mal die Kochschule dann lernst Du alles...
> Heute Abend haben wir mal wieder ein Top Erlebnis was wir gemacht haben mit Dorsch und Wittling.
> ...


Aah, verstehe... der Löffel kommt nicht mit in den Brei!
Sorry Rudi, aber die Satzstellung musste halt zur Belustigung beitragen!
Viel Spass bei Dorsch und Wittling! Bin gespannt auf die Anleitung.
Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## Minimax (20. Januar 2022)

Ganz kleine Brötchen backen, sagen the Missus & Onkel Doktor...

Nun gut, ich bin einsichtig. Als Mitternachtssnack gibt's ein gekochtes Eichen, und zwei Scheibchen Toast, leicht gebuttert, sparsam belegt mit Serrano  und Dorschleber (verpetzt mich nicht, ich hatte einen Heißhunger).
Eigentlich ein leckerer kleiner Happen, und der fromme Salat tut sehr gut.


----------



## Jason (20. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ganz kleine Brötchen backen, sagen the Missus & Onkel Doktor...
> 
> Nun gut, ich bin einsichtig. Als Mitternachtssnack gibt's ein gekochtes Eichen, und zwei Scheibchen Toast, leicht gebuttert, sparsam belegt mit Serrano  und Dorschleber (verpetzt mich nicht, ich hatte einen Heißhunger).
> Eigentlich ein leckerer kleiner Happen, und der fromme Salat tut sehr gut.
> Anhang anzeigen 396389


Meine Güte! Du lebst ja wie die Made im Speck. Ich mache jetzt hier Schluss und gehe zum Kühlschrank. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (20. Januar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Meine Güte! Du lebst ja wie die Made im Speck


Vielleicht, aber _the powers that be_ (und mein Magen, dieser Schwächling&Verräter) sind der Meinung, ich sollte eher wie die Made im Salat oder wie die Made in der Reiswaffel leben...


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Januar 2022)

Und ich bin am gucken-
wo ich den Provolone Piccante her bekomme.


----------



## Minimax (20. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Und ich bin am gucken-
> wo ich den *Provolone Piccante* her bekomme.


Hört sich an wie ein Charakter aus nem Italowestern. 

"Ja... Ich weiss wen Du meinst..Dieser Provolone Piccante...hat er ne Narbe wie einen Canyon auf der Stirn? Und trägt er seinen Colt quer über den Bauch, so etwa?... Ich sag Dir was: Im Frühjahr war Provolone in Redemption, und danach in Dogde,  aber nun ist er auf dem Weg hierher.."


----------



## rule270 (20. Januar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bei Fondor und Soßenpulver bin ich raus ...


Hy
jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied!
möchtest Du eine Anleitung zur Soßenherstellung Vegan oder anders ?
Ich nehme auch nur in drigenden Fällen Fertigsoße. In meiner Anleitung für alle war das am einfachsten! Für die Currysoße mache ich mir eine Mehlschwitze / Einbrenne ? OK.
Der Esslöffel war als Maßeinheit gedacht. Ich habe den Eindruck das alles so oder so verstanden werden kann.
Ich habe schon in anderen Foren im Bord den Löffel geschmissen Aufgrund der Aussagen unserer "Kollegen".
LG
Rudi


----------



## rule270 (20. Januar 2022)

Hy 
gestern gab es Dorsch auf Gemüsebett.
Möhren Lauch/ Porree und Sellerie stiften.  -Ich verwende für alles Gemüse einen "Börner" Schneider im guten Fachhandel erhältlich. Tolles Ding!
Das Gemüse in der Pfanne in Butter angaren/halbgar salzen und pfeffern sowie etwas Gemüsebrühe/Vegeta hinzugeben.
Den Fisch in dem Fall Dorsch säubern und in der Innenseite salzen , pfeffern ein stück Butter einlegen.
Eine großes Stück Alufolie abrolllen die Größe nach der Fischlänge wählen . Auf die Folie das Gemuse den Fisch darauf legen und nach oben zu machen/verschießen damit nichts auslaufen kann.
Die Päckchen in eine feuerfeste Form legen die Falteite nach oben.
Den Behälter In den Backofen mit 200° anheizen, wenn der Ofen die Hitze hat einfach drinlassen und abschalten.
Dazu gab es Salzkartoffeln. Wer mehr soße benötigt mehr Butter in das Päckchen legen. Ein wahres Geschmackserlebnis. Ich muss aber auch sagen was mich gestört hat waren die Gräten beim zerlegen des Fisches. das nächste mal werde ich den Fisch filetieren und das Fischfilee auf das Gemüse legen.
Die Gräten, Haut, Flossen werde ich in ein wenig Wasser auskochen und durch ein Sieb geben. Wenn die Kartoffeln gar sind werden die Päckchen aus dem Ofen nehmen und den Inhalt auf einem Teller servieren mit den Salzkartoffeln, den Fischsud werde über das Gericht als Soße geben.
Als Salat gab es Chinakohl sehr fein geschnitten darin waren geraspelte Möhren und Apfelstücke vorhanden. Aus Honig und Essig sowie ein wenig Salz und Pfeffer eine Marinade herstellen. Den Kohl in die Marinade wälzen. Man kann auch etwas Zitrone oder etwas Orangensaft dazu tun je nach Geschmack. Den Salat vorbereiten und ziehen lassen.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Januar 2022)

rule270 schrieb:


> Schau mal die Kochschule dann lernst Du alles...


was ist das für eine Kochschule, in der Fondor und Ähnliches verwendet wird?
"Frau Tüte und Herr Dose kochen" von Maggi wahrscheinlich


----------



## rule270 (20. Januar 2022)

Hy
ich versuche Dich zu verstehen?
Ich glaube nicht ans Cristkind oder den Weihnachtsmann.
Mein Eindruck ist ein anderer.?
Liege ich richtig ?
Sorry!
Rudi


----------



## Breamhunter (20. Januar 2022)




----------



## Ladi74 (20. Januar 2022)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an die sog. "NATO-Brötchen" in meiner BW-Zeit. Da lag noch ein verwelktes Salatblatt und ein kaltes Spiegelei drauf.
Dazu gab's, gefühlt, 1l Ketchup und die Bild-Zeitung.;-))
Nach 12Monaten, waren nicht nur bei mir 20kg mehr auf der Waage.
Der Truppenteil incl. Kaserne ist schon lange aufgelöst. Der Standort war wegen seiner guten Küche berühmt berüchtigt.


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Und ich bin am gucken-
> wo ich den Provolone Piccante her bekomme.


Solltest du bei Edeka bekommen.


----------



## Gert-Show (20. Januar 2022)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Nach 12Monaten, waren nicht nur bei mir 20kg mehr auf der Waage.


Und vor euch wurde bei uns (also vor dem Mauerfall der Wiedervereinigung) gewarnt, sodass auch zu den hohen Feiertagen 50% Truppenstärke ständig kaserniert sein musste?


----------



## Ladi74 (20. Januar 2022)

Eh, ich war kurz nachm Flaggenwechsel beim Barras.
Wenn ich das Feldgrau( so ausgewaschen war meine BW- Unifiorm), ausgezogen hätte, wäre ein NVA-Soldat zum Vorschein gekommen (incl. Typenschild in der langen Unterbuchse).
Sogar auf unseren Bettdecken stand noch NVA. 
Das Bettzeug war blau gewürfelt, stammte bestimmt noch von Adolf.


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Januar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Solltest du bei Edeka bekommen.


War ich schon und Nix-
aber Famila ,auch dicht bei unsere Apotheke;-)
Geheimtipp bekommen.

Der  Provolone Piccante (Käse) kommt mit auf mein Steak Sandwich-überbacken auf das Steak

Knuspriges Baguette, saftiges Steak-
Senf-
 Rucola, karamellisierte Zwiebeln und ein Schubs Essig mit rein


----------



## Gert-Show (20. Januar 2022)

Klingt gut.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Januar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Und vor euch wurde bei uns (also vor dem Mauerfall der Wiedervereinigung) gewarnt, sodass auch zu den hohen Feiertagen 50% Truppenstärke ständig kaserniert sein musste?


Hallo,

war bei uns umgekehrt. Am Wochenende war doch kaum einer in der Kaserne. Ende der 1960er Jahre gerade mal die Wachmannschaft und pro Kompanie (ca. 150 Mann) gerade mal 12 Mann Kasernenbereitschaft. Die allerdings bewaffnet und mit 40 Schuss Munition versehen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. Januar 2022)

Philly Steak Sandwich

hab ich schon öfters gemacht. Ist echt Lecker.  Ich hatte bei Famila kein Glück, aber bei Edeka.
*Info das Bild ist nicht von mir. Aber eins von meinem Sandwich müßte ich hier schon gezeigt haben.
Wird mal wieder Zeit eins zu machen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. Januar 2022)

Wenn ihr wollt und ich darf verlinke ich gerne das Rezept. Ist echt Lecker.


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. Januar 2022)

Sollte man keinen Provolone bekommen, geht auch Cheddar.


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Januar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Wenn ihr wollt und ich darf verlinke ich gerne das Rezept. Ist echt Lecker.


So ca. nur besser


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. Januar 2022)

Philly Cheesesteak – Rezept für das Original
aus Philadelphia
Würziges und zartes Rindfleisch, cremiger Käse und frische Paprika in einem knackigen
Baguett. Was will der Gaumen mehr!
Zutaten

600 g Ribeye Steak
1 Gemüsezwiebel
1 grüne Paprika
4 Baguettbrötchen
1 EL Butter
200 g Provolone Käse (Alternativ Cheddar)
Salz
Pfeffer
1 TL Knoblauchgranulat
1 TL Worcester Sauce
1 TL Soja Sauce
4 EL Sonnenblumenöl zum anbraten
Material:
Gusspfanne
Schritt für Schritt
Wir beginnen nciht wie viele denken mit dem Fleisch, sondern mit der Zwiebel. Diese wird
geschält, in dünne Ringe geschnitten und dann in der Gusspfanne mit 1-2 EL Öl glasig
angebraten. Wenn die Zwiebeln fertig sind nehmen wir sie heraus.
Jetzt kommen wir zum Fleisch. Das schneiden wir mit Hilfe eines scharfen Messers in schöne
dünne Streifen (2-3 mm Dicke). Das Fleisch geben wir danach in eine Schüssel und geben
folgende Zutaten hinzu: Prise Salz und Pfeer, Knoblauchgranulat, Worcester Sauce und die
Soja Sauce. Alles schön vermischen damit das Fleisch eine kleine Marinade bekommt. Danach

geben wir das Fleisch mit 2 -3 EL Öl in die Gusspfanne und braten es schön scharf an. Wenn
das Fleisch gar ist, noch den Käse hinzu geben und schmelzen lassen.
In dieser Zeit entfernt man das Kerngehäuse aus der Paprika und schneidet diese in dünne
Streifen oder Scheiben. Den Provolone Käse am besten in hauchdünne Scheiben hoblen oder
schneiden.
Die Baguettbrötchen schneiden wir auf und legen diese einmal zum anrösten mit auf den
Grill. Danach bestreichen wir die Unterseite mit einem Klecks Butter.
Nun sind alle Komponenten fertig und wir können das Sadnwich zusammen bauen. Zunächst
legen wir ein paar Paprika auf die Unterseite des Baguett. Darauf folgt das angebratene
Fleisch mit dem zerlaufenen Käse und zu guter letzt ein paar Löffel der glasierten Zwiebeln.

Quelle:https://www.grillkameraden.de


----------



## Blueser (20. Januar 2022)

Die Kameraden sind mir schon mehrmals aufgefallen, und zwar positiv ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. Januar 2022)

Die Seite vom "Grillsportverein" ist auch sehr gut. Da gibt es ein Rezept für " Bud Spencer Bohnen" so wie er es in den Filmen gegessen hat... einfach Köstlich.


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Januar 2022)

Bei uns Heute

Hackbällchen  Toskana-
Leider kein Tellerbild -
aber der Rest








1 kilo*Gemischtes Hackfleisch**El *(italienische Krauter, frisch oder TK)2 s*Knoblauchzehen**Kleine Zwiebel**Tl Gerauchertes Paprikapulver**Tl Salz**Tl Pfeffer*400 *Passierte Tomaten *(1 Dose)400 *Stuckige Tomaten *(1 Dose)200*Sahne *(1 Becher)3 s*El Tomatenmark*250 *Mozzarella *(2 Kugeln)


----------



## Minimax (20. Januar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Die Seite vom "Grillsportverein" ist auch sehr gut. Da gibt es ein Rezept für " Bud Spencer Bohnen" so wie er es in den Filmen gegessen hat... einfach Köstlich.


Ich glaub sogar, einer hier hat die kürzlich so zubereitet und vorgestellt, wenn mir meine Erinnerung keinen Streich spielt.

Die beste Western-Chili-Szene ist natürlich aus Gold,Bad,Ugly mit dem grossen Lee van Cleef, der bedrohlich Chili löffelt kurz bevor er ein Blutbad anrichtet.


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. Januar 2022)

Mein Abendbrot bestand heute aus zwei Dosen Bier.... Hatten einen Außendienst Mitarbeiter heute im Geschäft der ein neues Musterstudio aufgebaut hat, gegen 16 uhr bekam er Hunger und meinte ich hol für alle mal was von Mcdonalds... Bin immer noch Satt


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Januar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Mein Abendbrot bestand heute aus zwei Dosen Bier.... Hatten einen Außendienst Mitarbeiter heute im Geschäft der ein neues Musterstudio aufgebaut hat, gegen 16 uhr bekam er Hunger und meinte ich hol für alle mal was von Mcdonalds... Bin immer noch Satt


Ich war jetzt schon ü 1Jahr nicht bei Mc d und habe Hunger nur auf son doofen Cheeseburger


----------



## Blueser (20. Januar 2022)

Irgendwas machen die da rein ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Januar 2022)

Jetzt Magen knurren


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. Januar 2022)

Ich bin da auch nur selten, selbst wenn ich mit den Kindern hinfahre, bestell ich für mich meistens nichts.. Aber ich muß zugeben heute war es ne angenehme Abwechselung.


----------



## Minimax (20. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt schon ü 1Jahr nicht bei Mc d und habe Hunger nur auf son doofen Cheeseburger


Von Zeit zu Zeit ess ich gerne was von Mäckes. In der Nähe meines Döbelflüsschens ist eine Filiale, nach einem schönen Angeltag hol ich mir da gerne ein zwei Burgerchen oder Hühnerteilchen, und gerne nen Shake. Die mampf ich dann auf dem Heimweg, schön mit Hörspiel oder 80er Mucke und komm dann satt und entspannt zuhause an.


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Von Zeit zu Zeit ess ich gerne was von Mäckes. In der Nähe meines Döbelflüsschens ist eine Filiale, nach einem schönen Angeltag hol ich mir da gerne ein zwei Burgerchen oder Hühnerteilchen, und gerne nen Shake. Die mampf ich dann auf dem Heimweg, schön mit Hörspiel oder 80er Mucke und komm dann satt und entspannt zuhause an.


Ich denke gerade an B King
der Whopper 

kippe gerade um vor Hunger


----------



## Minimax (20. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich denke gerade an B King
> der Whopper
> 
> kippe gerade um vor Hunger


Au weia Sir Nobby ist nicht noch was von den Toskanahackbällchen da? Die sahen doch super appetitlich aus?

Ich mach mir grad wieder Feini-Toast wie gestern.


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. Januar 2022)

BK in Kiel kannste knicken... voll Schrott... In Hamburg war ich mal bei BK,  ging klar.... Hier bekommste nur vorgegrillte Burger aufgewärmt in der Mikrowelle...


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Au weia Sir Nobby ist nicht noch was von den Toskanahackbällchen da? Die sahen doch super appetitlich aus?
> 
> Ich mach mir grad wieder Feini-Toast wie gestern.


Bekomme die Bilder nicht aus dem Kopf von Mc D
zum Schluss noch eine Apfeltasche


----------



## Minimax (20. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Bekomme die Bilder nicht aus dem Kopf von Mc D
> zum Schluss noch eine Apfeltasche


Guck mal in Internet, vielleicht liefern Die in Deiner Gegend?


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. Januar 2022)

Apfeltasche....toll Nobbi nu hab ich auch Hunger..


----------



## Minimax (20. Januar 2022)

Herrje Männer, auf in die Küche, da gibt es Gutes zu entdecken!

Plündert Kühlschrank und Kammer, macht euch ein herrliches Wunder-Nasch-Tablett fertig.


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Herrje Männer, auf in die Küche, da gibt es Gutes zu entdecken!
> 
> Plündert Kühlschrank und Kammer, macht euch ein herrliches Wunder-Nasch-Tablett fertig.


OK 
bin wieder da mit ein


----------



## Minimax (20. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> OK
> bin wieder da mit ein
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 396463


----------



## tomxxxtom (20. Januar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Philly Steak Sandwich
> 
> hab ich schon öfters gemacht. Ist echt Lecker.  Ich hatte bei Famila kein Glück, aber bei Edeka.
> *Info das Bild ist nicht von mir. Aber eins von meinem Sandwich müßte ich hier schon gezeigt haben.
> ...


Sei froh, dass das Bild nicht von dir ist, gleich vorne ein Haar.... iiiiiiiiii


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Januar 2022)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass das Bild nicht von dir ist, gleich vorne ein Haar.... iiiiiiiiii


Gestochen scharfe Bilder
magst du


----------



## Tikey0815 (21. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielleicht, aber _the powers that be_ (und mein Magen, dieser Schwächling&Verräter) sind der Meinung, ich sollte eher wie die Made im Salat oder wie die Made in der Reiswaffel leben...


Redest du zum Thema Übergewicht ? Mein lieber, da wird dir die Selbstwahrnehmung einen Streich spielen, als ich dich das letzte mal sah,  auf der wunderbar ükeligen Stippermesse 2020, hatte ich das Bedürfnis dich mit der dortigen Bratwurst zu mästen


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Januar 2022)

Frühstück bei Tiffany;-)

Fingerfood mit Sardellen und ein  Hawaii-Toast


----------



## Minimax (21. Januar 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Redest du zum Thema Übergewicht ? Mein lieber, da wird dir die Selbstwahrnehmung einen Streich spielen, als ich dich das letzte mal sah,  auf der wunderbar ükeligen Stippermesse 2020, hatte ich das Bedürfnis dich mit der dortigen Bratwurst zu mästen



Um Gotteswillen nein, ich muss nur den Magen etwas schonen von fettem und gebratenen, gebrutzeltem Essen, der rebelliert ab und an mal. Dazu etwas mehr Grünzeug und Vitamine, und regelmäßiger essen dann bleibt mein Fell glänzend und geschmeidig. Übrigens konnte ich in den letzten Jahren ein bisschen zulegen, da bin ich etwas stolz und Mrs.M  freuts auch.
Ich kann übrigens


----------



## Tikey0815 (21. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Um Gotteswillen nein, ich muss nur den Magen etwas schonen von fettem und gebratenen, gebrutzeltem Essen, der rebelliert ab und an mal. Dazu etwas mehr Grünzeug und Vitamine, und regelmäßiger essen dann bleibt mein Fell glänzend und geschmeidig. Übrigens konnte ich in den letzten Jahren ein bisschen zulegen, da bin ich etwas stolz und Mrs.M  freuts auch.
> Ich kann übrigens


Na dann, finds gut wenn man sein Fell glänzen lässt  freu mich übrigens, wenn wir uns irgendwann mal wieder über den Weg laufen


----------



## jobo61 (21. Januar 2022)

Da stimme ich auch zu. 
An den Gedanken Leberwurst und Dampfnudeln kann ich mich immer noch nicht gewöhnen. 
Heute Abend gibt’s entweder selbst gemachte Sahneheringe, oder ein Stück Breitseite.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Fingerfood mit Sardellen und ein Hawaii-Toast


wow, Nobbi du wirst ja immer besser, 
mmhh, ahhh ohhh mhh hätte Biolek gesagt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Januar 2022)

jobo61 schrieb:


> An den Gedanken Leberwurst und Dampfnudeln kann ich mich immer noch nicht gewöhnen.


zum Glück bin ich ja verschont geblieben und musste diese seltsame Zusammenstellung nicht nachkochen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wow, Nobbi du wirst ja immer besser,
> mmhh, ahhh ohhh mhh hätte Biolek gesagt.


Hey Moin Brillendorsch,
das war eigentlich in Anführungszeichen-
Resteessen-
war noch im Kühlschrank-
Morgen kaufe ich mal wieder ein.


----------



## Jan_Cux (21. Januar 2022)

Bei mir gab es einen geräucherten Aal aufs Schwarzbrot hat er es nicht mehr geschafft. Hab ihn so verputzt... Kleines Stück liegt für den Mitternachtssnack noch auf dem Küchentisch.


----------



## vonda1909 (21. Januar 2022)

Ist zwar Backen..Käsekuchen..


----------



## Micha1450 (21. Januar 2022)

Hirschgulasch. Schmeckt garnicht mal schlecht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> das war eigentlich in Anführungszeichen-
> Resteessen-


dann ist es erst Recht eine Auszeichnung


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> dann ist es erst Recht eine Auszeichnung


Eingekauft: ergab folgende Treffer;-)

Ganzes Hähnchen mit Geriffelte Pommes-
Rot, Weiß-
Salat.

Nochmal einen warmen Rucolasalat mit-
Bacon
Scampis und Spaghetti.

Hackbraten Mit Bacon- der falsche Hase.

Rinder Leber mit Kartoffelstampf  geschmorten Zwiebeln und Apfelmus.


----------



## JottU (22. Januar 2022)

Bei mir gibt es auch Geflügel dieses Wochenende.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. Januar 2022)

JottU schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es auch Geflügel dieses Wochenende.
> Anhang anzeigen 396605



Ungewöhnlich klein, diese Kormorane.


----------



## vonda1909 (22. Januar 2022)

Werden  die bei dir nur gekocht?


----------



## JottU (22. Januar 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Werden  die bei dir nur gekocht?


Halbiert, gewürzt mit etwas Brühe und Wein in den Römertopf und dann in die Röhre.


----------



## Skott (22. Januar 2022)

JottU schrieb:


> Halbiert, gewürzt mit etwas Brühe und Wein in den Römertopf und dann in die Röhre.
> Anhang anzeigen 396615


Sieht sehr gut aus und wird es bestimmt auch...
Sehe ich da außer Zwiebeln und Knobi auch Speckstreifen, diese weißen Streifen mit dem leicht orange/beigen Rand?


----------



## JottU (22. Januar 2022)

Skott , die leg ich auf die Flügel in der Hoffnung dass sie dadurch nicht austrocknen. Kann man glaube auch weglassen, bringt aber auch Geschmack. 

So, fertig und lecker.


----------



## vonda1909 (22. Januar 2022)

Sieht schon  besser aus


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Januar 2022)

JottU schrieb:


> Skott , die leg ich auf die Flügel in der Hoffnung dass sie dadurch nicht austrocknen. Kann man glaube auch weglassen, bringt aber auch Geschmack.
> 
> So, fertig und lecker.
> Anhang anzeigen 396639
> Anhang anzeigen 396640


Mein Vogel ist auch abflugbereit für den Backofen-

Zitronen-Olivenöl-Vinaigrette auch schon fertig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Januar 2022)

JottU schrieb:


> Skott , die leg ich auf die Flügel in der Hoffnung dass sie dadurch nicht austrocknen. Kann man glaube auch weglassen, bringt aber auch Geschmack.
> 
> So, fertig und lecker.
> Anhang anzeigen 396639
> Anhang anzeigen 396640



Das Kuddelmuddel auf dem ersten Bild sah mir aus wie Fledermauseintopf aber das zweite Bild ist lecker.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 , was ist los mit Dir?
Kochkurs besucht? 
Das wird ja immer besser bei dir


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> nobbi1962 , was ist los mit Dir?
> Kochkurs besucht?
> Das wird ja immer besser bei dir


Nein
aber was hier alles so  rumliegt kann man doch mal zusammen kippen


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Nein
> aber was hier alles so  rumliegt kann man doch mal zusammen kippen


der Gockel lag also einfach so bei Dir rum, aha
der Salat wohl auch, oder diente er vorher als Futter für den Gockel?


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> aber was hier alles so rumliegt kann man doch mal zusammen kippen


das klingt wie Studentenbude.
Man kann vom Boden essen und wird sogar satt


----------



## Tikey0815 (22. Januar 2022)

Burgerhitze 
Das Ergebnis werdet ihr leider nicht sehen können, mein Hunger ist schneller als die Kamera


----------



## Blueser (22. Januar 2022)

Kassler Nacken und Schweinelende:


----------



## vonda1909 (22. Januar 2022)




----------



## vonda1909 (22. Januar 2022)

Isländische Spezialität


----------



## Blueser (22. Januar 2022)

Von welchem männlichen Tier ist der denn?


----------



## Skott (22. Januar 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 396661


Ich dachte schon, dir ist ein Schwan in die Angel geflogen und der Hals musste dran glauben...


----------



## Skott (22. Januar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Kassler Nacken und Schweinelende:
> Anhang anzeigen 396660


Das sieht göttlich aus und ich kann es förmlich riechen...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. Januar 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Isländische Spezialität



Schafsaugen mit Lämmerschwanz?


----------



## vonda1909 (22. Januar 2022)

Und lecker  wars


----------



## Kizzo40 (22. Januar 2022)

Und was ist das jetzt? Bin neugierig


----------



## Mooskugel (22. Januar 2022)

Tortellini-Auflauf


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> das klingt wie Studentenbude.
> Man kann vom Boden essen und wird sogar satt


Hab den Bürzel mitgegessen


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. Januar 2022)

Philly Cheesesteak Sandwich....

Nachdem es vor einigen Tagen hier aufploppte, mußte ich mir heute zwei machen.  Und könnte die zwei die für morgen gedacht sind könnte ich am liebsten auch heute noch ....

Anstelle des Ripeye hab ich Filet genommen, und vergesst bitte die Cheddar Notlösung... Die suche nach dem Provolone ist jeden Kilometer wert, werde es nie wieder ohne zubereiten.


----------



## W-Lahn (22. Januar 2022)

Heute gab es eine gebackene Artischocke, die Blüte wird vor dem backen halbiert (& filetiert), anschließend mit Olivenöl, Salz, Pfeffer, Knoblauch, Parmesan mariniert und dann etwa 30 Minuten bei 200° in den Backofen. Gegessen wird im Fingerfood-Style (Blatt für Blatt) mit diversen Dips  bis man das köstliche Herz erreicht...


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. Januar 2022)

Hab ich noch nie gegessen in der Form, könnte ich mir aber gut vorstellen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Januar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Philly Cheesesteak Sandwich....
> 
> Nachdem es vor einigen Tagen hier aufploppte, mußte ich mir heute zwei machen.  Und könnte die zwei die für morgen gedacht sind könnte ich am liebsten auch heute noch ....
> 
> ...


Körnerbrötchen sind nicht so mein Ding-
wie hast du die Zwiebeln gemacht?

Die Zwiebeln würzt man mit etwas Salz und Pfeffer und gibt dann den braunen Zucker über die Zwiebeln. Der Zucker löst sich beim Anbraten auf, reduziert nach und nach ein und gibt den Zwiebeln eine angenehme Süße.

Nachdem die Zwiebeln kurz und scharf angebraten worden sind, gibt man direkt den Essig mit in die Pfanne. Bei mäßiger Hitze, lässt man das Ganze langsam einreduzieren.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Die Zwiebeln würzt man mit etwas Salz und Pfeffer und gibt dann den braunen Zucker über die Zwiebeln. Der Zucker löst sich beim Anbraten auf, reduziert nach und nach ein und gibt den Zwiebeln eine angenehme Süße.
> 
> Nachdem die Zwiebeln kurz und scharf angebraten worden sind, gibt man direkt den Essig mit in die Pfanne. Bei mäßiger Hitze, lässt man das Ganze langsam einreduzieren.



Das klingt wie ein Zitat aus einem Kochbuch. Kann das sein?


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. Januar 2022)

Das sind eigentlich Burger Brötchen, aber nicht irgendwelche sondern die von John´s Burger (original wie in NY) hergestellt von einem Handwerksbäcker hier aus Kiel. Wer aus Kiel und umgebung kommt, weiß was ich meine. Wenn ihr mal wieder hier seit, futtern wir da mal nen Burger.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. Januar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Das sind eigentlich Burger Brötchen, aber nicht irgendwelche sondern die von John´s Burger (original wie in NY) hergestellt von einem Handwerksbäcker hier aus Kiel. Wer aus Kiel und umgebung kommt, weiß was ich meine. Wenn ihr mal wieder hier seit, futtern wir da mal nen Burger.



Ich dachte in Kiel gäbe es nur Kieler und keine Hamburger? Einen lecker Kieler könnte ich auch mal wieder vertragen.


----------



## W-Lahn (22. Januar 2022)

Jan_Cux *Ganz und reduzierter geht auch: *hier im Ganzen nur mit Meersalz, Olivenöl, selbst-gesammeltem Oregano & Zitrone - im Vergleich zur weitverbreiteten  gekochten Variante, wirklich ein Gaumenschmaus.  FYI: Sauce ist eine Senf-Vinaigrette:
Hier ein Bild vom letzten Jahr:


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Januar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich dachte in Kiel gäbe es nur Kieler und keine Hamburger? Einen lecker Kieler könnte ich auch mal wieder vertragen.


Bei einem lecker Kieler-
kannst du jedes  Franzbrötchen vergessen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Bei einem lecker Kieler-
> kannst du jedes  Franzbrötchen vergessen



Es hat durchaus beides seine kulinarischen Reize. Ich esse für mein Leben gerne Franzbrötchen, dabei verrückterweise am liebsten altbacken bzw. nicht mehr knusprig oder aber warm. Einen bzw. ein Kieler Brötchen habe ich allerdings schon ewig nicht mehr gegessen, da muss ich demnächst beim Bäcker unbedingt einmal darauf achten und mir ein paar Kieler kaufen.

Vielleicht könnte man eine Art Zimt-Creme ersinnen und quasi ein Ostsee-Franzbrötchen kreieren?


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Januar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Es hat durchaus beides seine kulinarischen Reize. Ich esse für mein Leben gerne Franzbrötchen, dabei verrückterweise am liebsten altbacken bzw. nicht mehr knusprig oder aber warm. Einen bzw. ein Kieler Brötchen habe ich allerdings schon ewig nicht mehr gegessen, da muss ich demnächst beim Bäcker unbedingt einmal darauf achten und mir ein paar Kieler kaufen.
> 
> Vielleicht könnte man eine Art Zimt-Creme ersinnen und quasi ein Ostsee-Franzbrötchen kreieren?


Das ist eine gute Idee, dann kommen die Kieler Brötchen auch mal zuhause an;-)


----------



## Blueser (23. Januar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Kassler Nacken und Schweinelende:
> Anhang anzeigen 396660


Fertig:


----------



## rustaweli (23. Januar 2022)

Zum Ükeln derzeit keine Möglichkeit und beim kurzen Barscheln/Döbeln erneut erfolglos.
Dann halt mit Kids nen klassischen Papageienkuchen gezaubert.








Etwas abkühlen lassen und später bei Kaffee, Kuchen und Tee ein wenig Perch Pro schauen.
So läßt sich auch Schneidern sowie kaum Angelzeit leichter ertragen.


----------



## rule270 (23. Januar 2022)

Hy
Das geht gut ab.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Januar 2022)

Zitronen-Joghurt-Tassenkuchen, soll eigentlich 60 Min. im Ofen bleiben, jetzt sind erst 27 vergangen. Es läuft was falsch.


----------



## yukonjack (23. Januar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Zitronen-Joghurt-Tassenkuchen, soll eigentlich 60 Min. im Ofen bleiben, jetzt sind erst 27 vergangen. Es läuft was falsch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da hilft nur beobachten und schnell handeln


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Januar 2022)

45 Min und der Teig klebt noch am Holzstäbchen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Januar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Da hilft nur beobachten und *schnell handeln*


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Januar 2022)

Nach 65 Min war er fertig, jetzt muss er nur noch schmecken.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Januar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


>


Ja- 
und warum so umständlich


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Januar 2022)

heute hat sich meine Liebste Schnitzel vom Lamm gewünscht orientalisch sollte es auch noch werden.
Also Lammkottelets ausgelöst und klassisch paniert, Kichererbsen eingeweicht (14 Std.) und gekocht.
Ratatagemüse mit Salz, Pfeffer , Kreuzkümmel, Knoblauch und edelsüßem Paprika gewürzt und angeschwitzt. Die 
Kichererbsen dazu gemengt und abgeschmeckt. Die Schnitzelchen in Butterschmalz gebacken und fertig.
Das Ganze war ein wahrer Gaumenschmaus.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Januar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nach 65 Min war er fertig, jetzt muss er nur noch schmecken.


sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Januar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nach 65 Min war er fertig, jetzt muss er nur noch schmecken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke jeder hier kennt die Szene, in der Clark Griswold in _"Schöne Bescherung"_ auf der weihnachtlichen Festtafel verheißungsvoll den Truthahn anschneidet.
Es ist also noch nicht vorbei.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> heute hat sich meine Liebste Schnitzel vom Lamm gewünscht orientalisch sollte es auch noch werden.
> Also Lammkottelets ausgelöst und klassisch paniert, Kichererbsen eingeweicht (14 Std.) und gekocht.
> Ratatagemüse mit Salz, Pfeffer , Kreuzkümmel, Knoblauch und edelsüßem Paprika gewürzt und angeschwitzt. Die
> Kichererbsen dazu gemengt und abgeschmeckt. Die Schnitzelchen in Butterschmalz gebacken und fertig.
> ...


Für uns im Bild das  Gemüse in Rauten geschnitten


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Januar 2022)

Da kann ich dir nur recht geben, das Messer wartet schon, ich hoffe das Beste.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (23. Januar 2022)

Heute gab es Tomatensuppe. 2,5 Kilo Tomaten vorbereitet, zwei Schalotten, vier Knoblauchzehen, Salz, ein TL Zucker und Olivenöl. Danach 30 Minuten in den Ofen bei 200 Grad.




Anschließend in den Topf umgefüllt und mit Rührstab bearbeitet. Dazu Basilikum und etwas nachgewürzt - fertig.




Mit Parmesan und Basilikum serviert  Dazu gab es geröstet Baguette mit Butter und Salz.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Januar 2022)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 396770
> 
> Heute gab es Tomatensuppe. 2,5 Kilo Tomaten vorbereitet, zwei Schalotten, vier Knoblauchzehen, Salz, ein TL Zucker und Olivenöl. Danach 30 Minuten in den Ofen bei 200 Grad.
> Anhang anzeigen 396771
> ...


Bei so viel Arbeit kannst du ja gleich eine weiße Tomatensuppe kochen  

Dosentomaten


----------



## Elmar Elfers (23. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Bei so viel Arbeit kannst du ja gleich eine weiße Tomatensuppe kochen
> 
> Dosentomaten


Der Weg ist das Ziel 

Fand den Geschmack auch besser


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (23. Januar 2022)

Meine Frau hat heute .......






Eine Broccoli - Suppe vorab






Ein Schweine - Rollbraten rundet das Ganze ab...


----------



## Peter117 (23. Januar 2022)

Heute gab es Spaghetti mit Sommersteinpilzen, ordentlich Knoblauch, Chili und Olivenöl als Hommage an die Südtiroler Küche.


----------



## Blueser (24. Januar 2022)

Auf mehrfachen Wunsch unserer Enkel: ein großer Topf Schnittbohnensuppe mit Kassler Rippchen für Morgen. Kommt dann noch eine Mehlschwitze rein:


----------



## Gerd II (24. Januar 2022)

Da sieht man, wenn die Kids noch zu sowas gesundes rangeführt werden, es dann auch noch gut gekocht ist, essen die Zwerge auch sowas.
Unsere Enkelkinder essen auch fast alles an Gemüseeintöpfen.


----------



## Blueser (24. Januar 2022)

Habe aber auch diesmal eine gute Qualität bei den Kassler Rippchen erwischt. Die ganze Küche duftet wie frisch geräuchert ...


----------



## Gerd II (24. Januar 2022)

Mmh, man riecht es bis hierher.
Hast die Rippchen selber geräuchert?


----------



## Blueser (24. Januar 2022)

Nein, aber die sind fast wie selbst geräuchert. Wirklich gute Qualität, hatte ich so bisher noch nicht.


----------



## Gert-Show (24. Januar 2022)

Bei den aktuellen Außentemperaturen ist das ein Träumchen, so ein Grüne-Bohnen-Eintopf mit wichtiger Einlage.


----------



## Gerd II (24. Januar 2022)

Oder eine schöne Hühnerbrühe aus eigener Ernte.


----------



## Blueser (24. Januar 2022)

Genau, und dann noch viel Gemüse und Suppennudeln dazu. Lecker ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (24. Januar 2022)

Ich bin in der Materie nicht drinn... Freunde von mir halten auch Hühner, ganz klar die Eier schmecken besser als aus dem Supermarkt... aber laufend ist etwas mit den Viechern, Impfen, Wurmkur, Kropf verstopft also Kopp ab... Die bekommen meines Erachtens genauso viel Medikamente, wie ich es nur in der Massenhaltung erwartet hätte...


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (24. Januar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Genau, und dann noch viel Gemüse und Suppennudeln dazu. Lecker ...


und genau das gab es heute auch bei uns, nicht aus "eigener Ernte", trotzdem super lecker


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (24. Januar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ich bin in der Materie nicht drinn... Freunde von mir halten auch Hühner, ganz klar die Eier schmecken besser als aus dem Supermarkt... aber laufend ist etwas mit den Viechern, Impfen, Wurmkur, Kropf verstopft also Kopp ab... Die bekommen meines Erachtens genauso viel Medikamente, wie ich es nur in der Massenhaltung erwartet hätte...


Das hab ich so noch nicht gehört ...
Einige im Kreise von Familie und Freunden haben ein paar Hühner, eher der Eier wegen, weniger zu Schlachten.
Aber solche Probleme kennen die nicht.
Da läuft irgendwo was falsch....


----------



## Gerd II (25. Januar 2022)

Meine Hühner (keine Hybriden) bekommen auch keine Medikamente und es gibt keine Probleme.
Vielleicht liegt es an den Haltungsbedingungen.
Meine haben über tausend qm
Grünfläche mit Obstbaumbestand als Auslauf.
Blueser, bei uns gibs die Hühnerbrühe 
mit Klütern(Klöße), 
danach noch das angebratene Fleisch mit Kartoffeln und Soße. 
Das ist noch von meiner Oma so. 
Einfach lecker.


----------



## Mieser Wels (25. Januar 2022)

Ein wenig zeitaufwändiger aber esse ich unglaublich gerne!
Zanderfilet mit Kartoffelstrudel


----------



## vonda1909 (25. Januar 2022)

Ich war zehn Jahre im Geflügelzuchtverein ich hatte große Brahma die Hähne fast 5 Kilo und so 3,5 bis vier Kilo die Hennen die haben Freilauf auf der Wiese 5000 Quadratmeter da hast du so eine wunderbare Suppe rausbekommen Probleme mit Medikamenten aber das hat mir im gesamten Verein nicht


----------



## Gerd II (25. Januar 2022)

Richtige Suppenhühner kann man nur in privater Haltung erzielen.
Ich hab letztens einen Bericht gesehen, das ein Suppenhuhn mindestens zwei Jahre alt sein soll, da dann das angereicherte Fett den Geschmack und auch die gesundheitsfördernde Stoffe enthält.
In konventioneller Haltung werden die Hennen ja nicht älter wie zwölf bis vierzehn Monate.
Von der Fütterung mal ganz zu schweigen. 
Es muss also nicht immer drin sein was drauf steht.


----------



## Skott (26. Januar 2022)

Gestern am späten Nachmittag gab es für mich einen Gamba-Muschel-Teller...


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Gestern am späten Nachmittag gab es für mich einen Gamba-Muschel-Teller..


Na das sieht ja mal richtig lecker aus


----------



## ollidi (28. Januar 2022)

Heute hatte ich mal wieder Lust auf Spare Ribs aus dem Backofen, die langsam bei 110 Grad vor sich hin garen durften.
Ein Teil habe ich nur "natur" gemacht mit Salz und Pfeffer.
Die andere Hälfte wurde mit selbstgemachtem Magic Dust ( "Olli Spezial" mit einen kräftigen Hauch von Carolina Reaper ) gerubbt und kurz bevor sie fertig waren mit einer rauchigen Honig Barbecue Soße gemobbt.
Als Vitaminanteil musste ein Störti Pils herhalten.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (28. Januar 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Heute hatte ich mal wieder Lust auf Spare Ribs aus dem Backofen, die langsam bei 110 Grad vor sich hin garen durften.
> Ein Teil habe ich nur "natur" gemacht mit Salz und Pfeffer.
> Die andere Hälfte wurde mit selbstgemachtem Magic Dust ( "Olli Spezial" mit einen kräftigen Hauch von Carolina Reaper ) gerubbt und kurz bevor sie fertig waren mit einer rauchigen Honig Barbecue Soße gemobbt.
> Als Vitaminanteil musste ein Störti Pils herhalten.
> ...


Die sind gut, die kenne ich ...


----------



## ollidi (28. Januar 2022)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Die sind gut, die kenne ich ...


Stimmt.  Die gab es ja als Nachtisch.


----------



## Gert-Show (28. Januar 2022)

Da ich heute im Ländle eingefallen bin, nerve ich euch morgen wieder mit Gänse-Fotos.


----------



## Blueser (29. Januar 2022)

Ich habe mich aus Mitleid mit den armen unschuldigen Erbsen für Ente nach Alexander Hermann entschieden. Das Tier kommt jetzt für 12 Stunden bei 70°C in den Ofen. Aus den Resten und Wurzelgemüse wird ein Sößchen gezogen und morgen nach dem Auspacken der Ente noch mit deren Saft aufgefüllt.


----------



## Blueser (29. Januar 2022)

Ach so, kann mir jemand ein gutes Bratentermometer empfehlen? Bin zwar bisher ohne damit ausgekommen, aber speziell bei solchen Niedertemperatursachen wäre das schon angebracht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Gestern am späten Nachmittag gab es für mich einen Gamba-Muschel-Teller...
> Anhang anzeigen 397026
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397027


Bei uns Heute auch-
mit Kräuterbaguette-

wie hast du den Dip gemacht?
kleine Tomaten hab ich.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Januar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich habe mich aus Mitleid mit den armen unschuldigen Erbsen für Ente nach Alexander Hermann entschieden. Das Tier kommt jetzt für 12 Stunden bei 70°C in den Ofen. Aus den Resten und Wurzelgemüse wird ein Sößchen gezogen und morgen nach dem Auspacken der Ente noch mit deren Saft aufgefüllt.
> Anhang anzeigen 397240
> Anhang anzeigen 397241


auf die schnelle,
ein Nachbarn fragen


----------



## daci7 (29. Januar 2022)

Hier laufen die Nasen und alles hustet... habe dann mal die Medizin-Manufaktur mit meinen Minions in Betrieb genommen


----------



## Gert-Show (29. Januar 2022)

Ich habe es angedroht…Mahlzeit!


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Januar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich habe es angedroht…Mahlzeit!


der Vogel sieht köstlich aus, aber die Servietten müssen ja jetzt nicht sein oder?
Hattest Du keine mit Häschen?


----------



## Gert-Show (29. Januar 2022)

Vorher lagen da gefaltete Küchentücher, die wollte ich nicht auf dem Foto.
Das waren die einzigen Servietten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Januar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich habe es angedroht…Mahlzeit!
> Anhang anzeigen 397259



Sieht sehr gut aus.
Was ist denn das da hinten in dem  alten Joghurtbecher?


----------



## Gert-Show (29. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus.
> Was ist denn das da hinten in dem  alten Joghurtbecher?


Das ist der Nachtisch der Missus: Naturjoghurt mit Heidelbeeren.


----------



## Skott (29. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Bei uns Heute auch-
> mit Kräuterbaguette-
> 
> wie hast du den Dip gemacht?
> kleine Tomaten hab ich.


Nobbi, das ist kein Dipp, das ist eine reduzierte Sahnesauce:

In 3 EL Olivenöl 1 klein gehackte Zwiebel und 3 gehackte Knoblauchzehen auslassen, dann die Gambas anbraten und wieder rausnehmen, wenn sie fast fertig sind.
Die Muscheln sind fertige Grünschalmuscheln in halber Schale, riesig und schon fertig gegart (Neuseeland)
Das Muschelwasser vom Auftauen fange ich auf, die Muscheln kurz auch in dem Olivenöl erhitzen und dann auch zu den Gambas in die Warteschleife legen,
jetzt das Muschelwasser ins Öl, 1 Glas Weißwein reduzieren lassen, Salzen und Pfeffern, 1 TL Paprikapulver, 1 EL getrockneter Oregano und wenn alles fast einreduziert ist, 20 - 25 Cherrytomaten halbieren, dazugeben, Deckel auf die Pfanne, damit die Flüssigkeit aus den Tomaten erhalten bleibt.
Hitze etwas erhöhen fürca. 15-20 Min., dann ca. 150ml Sahne hinzu und diese durch die Hitze und Reduktion eindicken lassen.
Kurz bevor die gewünschte Konsistenz erreicht ist, die Gambas und Muscheln wieder zum Erhitzen und Garziehen der Gambas dazu geben...

Feddich und guten Appeteit. Dazu aber kein Astra oder so, sondern ein eisgekühlter trockener Weißer...

Edit: Ich vergaß etwas wichtiges: je nach Geschmack kommen bei den Gewürzen einige Chilliflocken dazu (für leichte Schärfe im Hintergrund, was ich lieber mag)
        oder direkt zu Anfang eine frische Chilli gehackt (ohne die Samen) mit zu den Zwiebeln und dem Knobi (ist im Ergebnis von der Schärfe natürlich intensiver)
*Ich mag es lieber, wenn die Hauptzutaten (Gambas und Muscheln) noch eine Chance haben, ihren Geschmack dem Gaumen zu präsentieren und nicht         von übermäßiger Schärfe erschlagen werden...*


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Nobbi, das ist kein Dipp, das ist eine reduzierte Sahnesauce:
> 
> In 3 EL Olivenöl 1 klein gehackte Zwiebel und 3 gehackte Knoblauchzehen auslassen, dann die Gambas anbraten und wieder rausnehmen, wenn sie fast fertig sind.
> Die Muscheln sind fertige Grünschalmuscheln in halber Schale, riesig und schon fertig gegart (Neuseeland)
> ...


so muss das Wolfgang.
Statt Grünschalmuscheln aus NZ kannst Du auch frische Miesmuscheln nehmen, die sind halt kleiner aber nicht ganz so weit gereist


----------



## Skott (29. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> so muss das Wolfgang.
> Statt Grünschalmuscheln aus NZ kannst Du auch frische Miesmuscheln nehmen, die sind halt kleiner aber nicht ganz so weit gereist


Das weiß ich Christian, abe rich hatte ein Kilo gefrorene einzeln entnehmbare in der Truhe und das ist ganz praktisch.
Wenn ich ein reines Muschelgericht mache, kaufe ich auch lebende und koch sie selber...
Nur die aus NZ sind tatsächlich doppelt so groß wie unsere hier...


----------



## Minimax (29. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Das weiß ich Christian, abe rich hatte ein Kilo gefrorene einzeln entnehmbare in der Truhe und das ist ganz praktisch.
> Wenn ich ein reines Muschelgericht mache, kaufe ich auch lebende und koch sie selber...
> Nur die aus NZ sind tatsächlich doppelt so groß wie unsere hier...


DAs ist ein sehr leckeres Rezept, danke fürs posten.  Mit den Greenshellmuscheln und mir ist es seltsam. Ich habs ein paarmal probiert, aber ich kriege sie irgendwie nicht runter. Leute in meiner Umgebung mögen sie jedoch gerne, und ich selbst greife dann und wann auf gefrorene normale Miesmuscheln zurück. Aber die Greenshells kann ich irgendwie nicht essen.

Apropos Muscheln- durch Zufall habe ich ein Schächtelchen Miesmuscheln im Coolerator, die mach ich heut abend für Mrs. M. und mich -ich glaube einfach in Tomaten. 
Aber zunächst muss ich noch auf der bequemen Couch liegend verharren und fischottermäßig After Eigths, die ich im Vorratsschrank gefunden habe, futtern.


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mit den Greenshellmuscheln und mir ist es seltsam. Ich habs ein paarmal probiert, aber ich kriege sie irgendwie nicht runter. Leute in meiner Umgebung mögen sie jedoch gerne, und ich selbst greife dann und wann auf gefrorene normale Miesmuscheln zurück. Aber die Greenshells kann ich irgendwie nicht essen.


weil sie gefrostet waren.
Ich habe sie frisch in NZ gegessen, köstlich.
Geschmacklich ähnlich wie Miesmuscheln, nur etwas intensiver


----------



## Skott (29. Januar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> DAs ist ein sehr leckeres Rezept, danke fürs posten.  Mit den Greenshellmuscheln und mir ist es seltsam. Ich habs ein paarmal probiert, aber ich kriege sie irgendwie nicht runter. Leute in meiner Umgebung mögen sie jedoch gerne, und ich selbst greife dann und wann auf gefrorene normale Miesmuscheln zurück. Aber die Greenshells kann ich irgendwie nicht essen.
> 
> Apropos Muscheln- durch Zufall habe ich ein Schächtelchen Miesmuscheln im Coolerator, die mach ich heut abend für Mrs. M. und mich -ich glaube einfach in Tomaten.
> Aber zunächst muss ich noch auf der bequemen Couch liegend verharren und fischottermäßig After Eigths, die ich im Vorratsschrank gefunden habe, futtern.


Danke für's Lob, ja diese Riesentrümmer sind etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, ich mag die normale Miesmuschel in entsprechendem Sud selbst gekocht
(Rheinisch, Französisch oder Spanisch/Italienisch) auch lieber.
Aber After Eights sind gar nichts für mich...; meine Frau mag sie umso lieber...

Ich werde heute abend grüne Bandnudeln mit einer Zwiebel, Knobi, Estragon und Safran-Sahnesauce servieren und kalten geräucherten Bruchlachs darüber streuen,
den ich vorhin frisch von meinem Fischhändler mitgebracht habe....

*Edit: Ich habe das Rezept noch ergänzt weil ich etwas vergessen hatte (Chilli) Bitte nochmal in Beitrag #19.459 schauen, danke!*


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Januar 2022)

Ich hab nur das Gericht ohne Muscheln von 
Skott​aber ich versuche ein Bild vom Flambieren der Garnelen zu bekommen  

Metaxa 5 Sterne


----------



## Skott (29. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich hab nur das Gericht ohne Muscheln von
> Skott​aber ich versuche ein Bild vom Flambieren der Garnelen zu bekommen
> 
> Metaxa 5 Sterne


Super, aber pass auf und fackel die Dunstabzugshaube nicht ab...


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Januar 2022)

Dunstabzugshaube   
hab noch nie eine gehabt.


----------



## Blueser (29. Januar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ach so, kann mir jemand ein gutes Bratentermometer empfehlen? Bin zwar bisher ohne damit ausgekommen, aber speziell bei solchen Niedertemperatursachen wäre das schon angebracht.


Ich habe mich erstmal mit dem hier beholfen. Das Infrarot-Dingens hatte ich noch aus meiner Zeit als Modellbauer rumliegen:


----------



## ralle (29. Januar 2022)

Heute Abend gibt es Hähnchenschenkel (Kleinformat)  und die Bäckchen für morgen vom Rind&Schwein werden gleich angebraten und dann in einer Cognac-Portweinsauce geschmort.


----------



## ralle (29. Januar 2022)

Fast die Zutaten vergessen 

Kann man wirklich nur guten Cognac oder Brandy nehmen - der Sud ist einmalig !!


----------



## ralle (29. Januar 2022)

Ein paar Küchenimpressionen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Super, aber pass auf und fackel die Dunstabzugshaube nicht ab...


Hab schon ein Bild von fast Mise en Place für euch


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich hab nur das Gericht ohne Muscheln von
> Skott​aber ich versuche ein Bild vom Flambieren der Garnelen zu bekommen
> 
> Metaxa 5 Sterne


----------



## zandertex (29. Januar 2022)

Bei uns gabs Gestern und Heute.Döppekoche.


----------



## ollidi (29. Januar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> kann mir jemand ein gutes Bratentermometer empfehlen?


Ich habe dieses hier und bin absolut zufrieden. Vorteil sind die zwei Fühler und das man schon so eine Art Programme zum Vorwählen nutzen kann, wenn man möchte. Ich stelle aber immer nur die Temperatur ein und dann piept es, wenn diese erreicht ist.
Das Gehäuse ist magnetisch, so daß man es auch am Herd oder Grill anpappen kann.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Januar 2022)

zandertex schrieb:


> Bei uns gabs Gestern und Heute.Döppekoche.


mit Apfelmus?


----------



## zandertex (29. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> mit Apfelmus?


mit ohne geht nicht.


----------



## ralle (29. Januar 2022)

Was muß - das muß !!


----------



## zandertex (29. Januar 2022)

ralle schrieb:


> Was muß - das muß !!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397309


Hätten nicht 2 Schnapsgläser gereicht?


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Januar 2022)

zandertex schrieb:


> Hätten nicht 2 Schnapsgläser gereicht?


Ja -die kann man auch voll machen


----------



## Skott (29. Januar 2022)

ralle schrieb:


> Ein paar Küchenimpressionen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397289
> Anhang anzeigen 397290
> ...


Du trinkst also auch schon während des Kochens / Brutschelns; nur so kann das Gericht gelingen...


----------



## ralle (29. Januar 2022)

Nur so können die Gerichte gelingen !   

Man sollte ja vorher probieren was man später schmeckt !!


----------



## Skott (29. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Ich werde heute abend grüne Bandnudeln mit einer Zwiebel, Knobi, Estragon und Safran-Sahnesauce servieren und kalten geräucherten Bruchlachs darüber streuen,
> den ich vorhin frisch von meinem Fischhändler mitgebracht habe....


Und hier sind sie, es war wirklich legger...!


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (29. Januar 2022)

Schweineleber, war mal wieder fällig.....






Schönes Rest - WE Euch


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Januar 2022)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Schweineleber, war mal wieder fällig.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397325
> 
> ...


Morgen kommt die Rinderleber mit Kartoffelpüree , geschmorten Zwiebeln und *Apfelmus*.


----------



## Blueser (30. Januar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich habe mich aus Mitleid mit den armen unschuldigen Erbsen für Ente nach Alexander Hermann entschieden. Das Tier kommt jetzt für 12 Stunden bei 70°C in den Ofen. Aus den Resten und Wurzelgemüse wird ein Sößchen gezogen und morgen nach dem Auspacken der Ente noch mit deren Saft aufgefüllt.
> Anhang anzeigen 397240
> Anhang anzeigen 397241


Nach 13h im Ofen kam das Tier heute ausgepackt für 30 min bei 220°C zum fertig garen nochmals in die Röhre. Ein Bild von der fertigen Ente im Ganzen war nicht möglich, da das Fleisch so locker und saftig war, dass das Teil beim Herausnehmen schon zerfiel. Haut schön knusprig und Fleisch in allen Teilen zart und saftig. Experiment geklückt.
Nach 13h:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Nach dem Braten (Pulled Gag Gag   )


----------



## ralle (30. Januar 2022)

Nun das Ergebnis auf dem Teller.


----------



## JottU (30. Januar 2022)

Heute mal wieder Fisch.
Zander auf Apfel-Lauch-Gemüse mit Kartoffelecken. Ohne Speck


----------



## vonda1909 (30. Januar 2022)

Wie in jeder guten Küche sollte es was  Süßes  geben


----------



## Jan_Cux (30. Januar 2022)

Heute gab es Bratkartoffeln, Kassler, Kochwurst, und Grünkohl.... wird ja nun auch schnell Frühling... 
Denn ist die schöne Kohlzeit wieder vorbei.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (30. Januar 2022)

Mal wieder rotes Thai Curry, mit Hähnchenfleisch, Klebereis und ganz passend aber auch praktisch dazu TK-Kaisergemüse. Eine schnelle Nummer, gegen argen Hunger.


----------



## Floma (30. Januar 2022)

__





						Forellengelée - Restaurant Wielandshöhe
					

Gelee-Forelle mit Kerbel und Blüten und Dillquark Rezept für 4 Personen Bevor wir weiter machen überprüfen wir die Forelle, ob sie gut aufgewachsen ist. Die Augen müssen klar sein und derSchwanz nicht durch enge Hälterung abgerubbelt, sondern als schöner, breiter Schweif sich zeigt. I  1...




					www.wielandshoehe.de
				



Unser Stuttgarter Koch Vincent Klink (bekannt aus Funk und Fernseher) hat auf seiner Homepage eine Rubrik auf der er eigene Rezepte veröffentlicht. Meist ist das ziemlich bodenständig. Hier ist nun eher fein und ziemlich aufwenig, dafür aber mit Forelle. 

Bei den Rezepten findet sich übrigens ein Kartoffelbrei. Meine Obsession mit der Kartoffelmasse geht auf genau dieses Rezept zurück.


----------



## ollidi (30. Januar 2022)

Heute gab es mal gefüllten Kürbis. Recht einfach in der Zubereitung.
Den Kürbis halbieren und das Innenleben rauskratzen. Rumpsteak (oder ein anderes Steak) in kleine Stücke schneiden, in der Pfanne kurz anbraten und mit Salz, Pfeffer, Curry und Kreutzkümmel würzen. Nebenbei Bulgur zubereiten, eine Aubergine und Zwiebel kleinschnippeln. Steakfleisch, Aubergine, Zwiebel und Bulgur in der Pfanne kuscheln lassen.
Den Pfanneninhalt in die Kürbishälften füllen und mit einer Milch-Eimischung übergiessen. Dann für ca. eine Stunde in den Ofen schieben und fertig.


----------



## Skott (30. Januar 2022)

Kurz vor Weihnachten habe ich, damit ich an den Feiertagen nicht so viel Arbeit habe, 10 Rinderrouladen gemacht und portionsweise eingefroren.
Die letzten 4 haben wir heute genossen...

Die Zutaten:





Ausgelegt vor dem würzen und einstreichen...




Fertig eingestrichen und belegt...




Gewickelt und mit Nadeln fixiert...




Nach dem Anbraten wird die Soße angesetzt...
	

		
			
		

		
	





Dann alle Rouladen wieder zurück in den Topf und im Backofen bei 140-150°C ca. 4Std. schmoren.
Hier das Ergebnis:


----------



## Jason (30. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Kurz vor Weihnachten habe ich, damit ich an den Feiertagen nicht so viel Arbeit habe, 10 Rinderrouladen gemacht und portionsweise eingefroren.
> Die letzten 4 haben wir heute genossen...
> 
> Die Zutaten:
> ...


Ich habe festgestellt, dass du auch gerne kochen tust. Und das ausgezeichnet. Wir kochen auch gerne, aber lassen uns auch mal gerne verwöhnen.




Schnitzel nach Wilddiebs Art. War echt lecker. 





Zum Nachtisch gebackene Apfelringe mit Vanillesoße und Schlagsahne.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott (30. Januar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Ich habe festgestellt, dass du auch gerne kochen tust. Und das ausgezeichnet. Wir kochen auch gerne, aber lassen uns auch mal gerne verwöhnen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für das Lob, lieber Jason.
Dein Essen sieht aber auch lecker aus...


----------



## rhinefisher (30. Januar 2022)

Um Himmels Willen..
Was kocht ihr für ein Zeug zusammen..
Ich möchte einfach nur alles gleichzeitig in mich reinschlingen...
Wäre ich König, wär ich wohl unglaublich fett..


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Januar 2022)

Heute war ja die Rinderleber dran mit Kartoffelstampf-
das Bild ist nich so schön gelungen aber die Leber war so zart, dass sie zwar auf der Gabel hielt, aber trotzdem so zart war, dass man sie hätte fast als Leberwurst auf's Brot schmieren können. 

Kartoffelstampf mit-
Butter
Milch 
Salz -Pfeffer-
Muskat

 Zwiebel Mehlieren und auch die Leber.


----------



## Jan_Cux (30. Januar 2022)

Schmorzwiebeln, Kartoffelpü... Leber...das schreib ichmal auf meinen einkaufszettel..


----------



## Jan_Cux (30. Januar 2022)

Halt Stopp alles auf Anfang... ich schreib das nicht auf meinen Einkaufszettel... Ich rufe morgen meine Mutter an... und sag ich ich hätte so gerne mal wieder Leber mit Kartoffelpü... samt Zwiebeln...


----------



## Jan_Cux (30. Januar 2022)

Zum Nachtisch wird es denn Apfelkompott geben...


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Januar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Zum Nachtisch wird es denn Apfelkompott geben...


Wird in S-H mit der Leber gegessen-
frag Mama


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Januar 2022)

Heute auf die schnelle-
war alles im Haus-
Königinpastete gekauft und Hühnerfrikassee war TK


----------



## Esox 1960 (1. Februar 2022)

Das Wetter passt..................  
Leckerer heißer, Kohl/Hack-Topf und zum ein dippen ,
einfach etwas Brot.


----------



## Minimax (2. Februar 2022)

Hurra, hurra, liebe Schlemmerboardies,
Heute ist es in meinem Area51 führenden Minimax Wissenschaftlern gelungen, eine Blutwurst schön kross zu braten_ ohne daß sie platzt!_




Ich freue mich sehr und habe das Testobjekt mit grossen Genuss verspeist (und mich wie immer über die Berliner Blutwurst geärgert, uns sehnsüchtig an die Blutwurst, den Panhas und das Möppkenbrot meiner westfälischen Heimat gedacht. )


----------



## vonda1909 (2. Februar 2022)

Möppkenkrot  nur mit Speck und nicht mit Grieben  1cm dick und dann  gebraten  ober Kalt mit Erdbeermamelade..
Und Minimax vergesse  nich das leckere Töttchen


----------



## Minimax (2. Februar 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> vergesse  nich das leckere Töttchen


Ich bin total entwurzelt, ein Fremder in der Fremde.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin total entwurzelt, ein Fremder in der Fremde.


und ganz ohne Pickert,
wie schaffst Du das ?


----------



## Minimax (2. Februar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und ganz ohne Pickert,
> wie schaffst Du das ?


Pickert bin ich nicht sozialisiert mit, auch das von vonda1909 genannte Töttchen hat nur mal unsere Mutter (echte Westfälischen, wenn Mama versucht hat zu lächeln haben die Mundwinkel geknarzt) dann und wann als Sondergericht genossen.

Ich passe mich an, laviere mich so durch, schliesse Kompromisse. Nur manchmal wetterleuchtet mein Westfalentum durch, dann bin ich bockig und grüblerisch, aber nur kurz.

Vielleicht sollte ich mal recherchieren, hier gibt's so ziemlich jede regionale Spezialität irgendwo zu kaufen. Ne Scheibe Panhas würd mir schon reichen.


----------



## Kauli11 (2. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Pickert bin ich nicht sozialisiert mit, auch das von vonda1909 genannte Töttchen hat nur mal unsere Mutter (echte Westfälischen, wenn Mama versucht hat zu lächeln haben die Mundwinkel geknarzt) dann und wann als Sondergericht genossen.
> 
> Ich passe mich an, laviere mich so durch, schliesse Kompromisse. Nur manchmal wetterleuchtet mein Westfalentum durch, dann bin ich bockig und grüblerisch, aber nur kurz.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte ich mal recherchieren, hier gibt's so ziemlich jede regionale Spezialität irgendwo zu kaufen. Ne Scheibe Panhas würd mir schon reichen.


Dann frag doch mal nach " Wurstebrot ". Vielleicht ist das den Berliner Metzgern besser bekannt?


----------



## vonda1909 (2. Februar 2022)

Heute kannst fast alles Online  bekommen  auch Regionale Produkte...


----------



## Jan_Cux (2. Februar 2022)

Ich hatte heute keine Lust auf Kochen, es gab Currywurst und Pommes vom Imbiss... hatte ich Bock drauf und schon ewig nicht mehr gefuttert.


----------



## Mooskugel (3. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich mal recherchieren, hier gibt's so ziemlich jede regionale Spezialität irgendwo zu kaufen. Ne Scheibe Panhas würd mir schon reichen.











						0,8 kg Wurstebrot Möppkenbrot westfälische Spezialität € 8,90/kg  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie 0,8 kg Wurstebrot Möppkenbrot westfälische Spezialität € 8,90/kg in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Schmachtende Westfalen sind schwer auszuhalten. 
Nicht das es im Alltag untergeht, 
der Verkäufer im Link bietet auch Leberbrot an. Kombiniert mit Gürkchen aus dem Spreewald und ein paar geschmorten Apfelspalten ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Pickert bin ich nicht sozialisiert mit, auch das von @vonda1909 genannte Töttchen


Pickert ist Ostwestfalen/Lippe, Töttchen eher Sauerland.
Da scheinst Du wohl eher aus Restwestfalen zu stammen


----------



## Mooskugel (3. Februar 2022)

Töttchen ist eher im Münsterland beheimatet. Nicht das man drauf stolz sein muss, ist aber so.

Eine regionale Spezialität aus dem Sauerland wäre z.B. Potthucke.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Februar 2022)

Hallo,

Junge Junge, und ich dachte nur wir hier im Süden hätten seltsame Bezeichnungen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## yukonjack (3. Februar 2022)

Schreibt doch mal dazu "was" das im Einzelnen ist. Kann mir da nix drunter vorstellen.


----------



## Mooskugel (3. Februar 2022)

Klar doch,
auf das Fettgedruckte klicken und ihr werdet zum Rezept weitergeleitet.

*Töttchen* ist ursprünglich ein Ragout aus Kopffleisch vom Kalb/Rind und Innereien (Herz, Lunge) heutzutage eigentlich nur noch mit Kalbfleisch in einer süß-sauren Senf-Zwiebelsauce.


*Potthucke* kenne ich nicht, aber hab mal ein Rezept rausgesucht

*Wurst und Leberbrot* sind Kochwürste die in dicke Scheiben geschnitten und dann angebraten werden. Dazu gibt es geschmorte Apfelscheiben und Gurken oder Rote Beete


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. Februar 2022)

Mini-Makkaroni mit Tomatensoße und geriebenem Emmentaler............


----------



## yukonjack (3. Februar 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Klar doch,
> auf das Fettgedruckte klicken und ihr werdet zum Rezept weitergeleitet.
> 
> *Töttchen* ist ursprünglich ein Ragout aus Kopffleisch vom Kalb/Rind und Innereien (Herz, Lunge) heutzutage eigentlich nur noch mit Kalbfleisch in einer süß-sauren Senf-Zwiebelsauce.
> ...


Danke, sind ja alles kleine Köstlichkeiten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> eher im Münsterland


also Restwestfalen


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2022)

Potthucke ist das, was man im Saarland Dibbelappes und in der Pfalz Schales nennt


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Februar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Potthucke ist das, was man im Saarland Dibbelappes und in der Pfalz Schales nennt


Hallo,

Potthucke, Dibbelappes, Schales; das wird ja immer schlimmer. Ich glaube, da würde ich verhungern.

Gruß 

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Potthucke, Dibbelappes, Schales; das wird ja immer schlimmer. Ich glaube, da würde ich verhungern.
> 
> ...


ne ne, eher wirste fett, Dibbelappes schmeckt super


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Februar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Schreibt doch mal dazu "was" das im Einzelnen ist. Kann mir da nix drunter vorstellen.


Hallo,

das ist wie mit den "Wundertüten" früher (falls Du die noch kennst), da wusste man auch nie, was da drin war und wenn Du da in ein Wirtshaus gehst und etwas zum Essen bestelltst, weißt Du auch nicht, was Du bekommst. Kenne ich aus Nordnorwegen Anno 1975, da war es auch immer eine Überraschung, was da zum Essen kam.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2022)

www.kochbar.de/rezept/424242/Dibbelabbes-echt-saarlaendisch.html
extra für Dich Lajos1


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Februar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> www.kochbar.de/rezept/424242/Dibbelabbes-echt-saarlaendisch.html
> extra für Dich Lajos1


Danke

Gruß


Lajos


----------



## yukonjack (3. Februar 2022)

Mir fällt nur der "Stramme Max" ein . Scheibe Brot, Spiegelei, rohe Schinkenscheiben und ein Gürkchen. Ist aber wohl nichts regionales.


----------



## Jan_Cux (3. Februar 2022)

Heute und die nächsten Tage gibt es Wirsing Eintopf.  Der in dem anderem Thread erwähnte Zahn wurde heute ausgebaut... Ich brauch also etwas was man leicht essen kann


----------



## Minimax (3. Februar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Heute und die nächsten Tage gibt es Wirsing Eintopf.  Der in dem anderem Thread erwähnte Zahn wurde heute ausgebaut... Ich brauch also etwas was man leicht essen kann
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397807
> Anhang anzeigen 397808
> Anhang anzeigen 397809


Mmmmhh, lecker. Auch schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gegessen  
Da sieht mans mal wieder: So'n apper Zahn ist nicht nur Verlust sondern auch ne Chance. Der tolle Eintopf wird dich bei Kräften halten und die Heilung fördern!


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (3. Februar 2022)

Gulasch gemischt, Rind und Schwein


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Februar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Heute und die nächsten Tage gibt es Wirsing Eintopf.  Der in dem anderem Thread erwähnte Zahn wurde heute ausgebaut... Ich brauch also etwas was man leicht essen kann
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397807
> Anhang anzeigen 397808
> Anhang anzeigen 397809


Nach zwei Tage nichts essen -(erwähnter Zahn , Wange noch dick)
heute ein bisschen Chili con Carne


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (3. Februar 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Potthucke, Dibbelappes, Schales; das wird ja immer schlimmer. Ich glaube, da würde ich verhungern.
> 
> ...



Sehe auch keine klaren Bilder mehr........
Aber ich wollt es wissen, und ich lass Euch teilhaben :









						Potthucke – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Da muss wohl niemand verhungern    
Egal wie es heißt, ist sehr lecker und macht dick


----------



## Jan_Cux (3. Februar 2022)

Na bis auf die Wurst Stückchen würd ich sagen, heißt das in Norddeutschland "Bauernfrühstück" die Wurst wird durch Speck ersetzt und auf keinen Fall darf eine saure Gurke fehlen...  Und das ganze in der Pfanne zubereitet.


----------



## vonda1909 (3. Februar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Pickert ist Ostwestfalen/Lippe, Töttchen eher Sauerland.
> Da scheinst Du wohl eher aus Restwestfalen zu stammen


Töttchen ist Münsterland .


----------



## vonda1909 (3. Februar 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> 0,8 kg Wurstebrot Möppkenbrot westfälische Spezialität € 8,90/kg  | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie 0,8 kg Wurstebrot Möppkenbrot westfälische Spezialität € 8,90/kg in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


Bei denen  habe ich schon  gekauft  .Bin voll  zufrieden.
Rind und Schweinefleisch Pakete


----------



## vonda1909 (3. Februar 2022)

Möppkenkrot  sollte so aussehen


----------



## Minimax (3. Februar 2022)

Hmm, hmm.
Ich hatte bereits gestern ein paar Schafs-Lollies als ne kleine Feierabendnascherei für die arg gestresste Mrs. Minimax besorgt. Leider hatten wir beide keine Zeit dafür. Ich werde sie also gleich einfrieren müssen.

Andererseits: Die Missus weiss garnicht, das ich die leckeren kleinen Mikrokoteletts habe, sollte ne Überraschung sein, und wenn ich sie mir gleich ganz für mich alleine brate, wärs weder Betrug noch Mundraub, sie wüsste ja nicht was ihr entgeht.

Vielleicht sollte ich als Mitternachtssnack die kleinen Schafslollies gleich braten, das ginge schneller als ein Butterbrot und ne heisse Tasse, und es würde mir Kraft geben, um am Wochenende ein liebevoller, geduldiger Partner zu sein.

Was meint ihr- Die Schafslollies ehrenhaft einfrieren, oder als egoistisch Mitternachtssnack braten?


----------



## Minimax (3. Februar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Nach zwei Tage nichts essen -(erwähnter Zahn , Wange noch dick)
> heute ein bisschen Chili con Carne
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397825


Auch dir gute Besserung, lieber Sir Nobbi! Aber beim Chili muss noch ein bisschen Rot, oder?


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hmm, hmm.
> Ich hatte bereits gestern ein paar Schafs-Lollies als ne kleine Feierabendnascherei für die arg gestresste Mrs. Minimax besorgt. Leider hatten wir beide keine Zeit dafür. Ich werde sie also gleich einfrieren müssen.
> 
> Andererseits: Die Missus weiss garnicht, das ich die leckeren kleinen Mikrokoteletts habe, sollte ne Überraschung sein, und wenn ich sie mir gleich ganz für mich alleine brate, wärs weder Betrug noch Mundraub, sie wüsste ja nicht was ihr entgeht.
> ...


Zwei braten mit Alufolie am Lolliestiel


----------



## Jan_Cux (3. Februar 2022)

Mitternachtssnack


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Februar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Mitternachtssnack


das gilt als Probe und Die Missus kann dich nicht verurteilen


----------



## Minimax (4. Februar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> das gilt als Probe und Die Missus kann dich nicht verurteilen





Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Mitternachtssnack


Ihr habt recht Jungs. Schafslollies Ahoi!


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ihr habt recht Jungs. Schafslollies Ahoi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kaufe ich mir auch  
die kannste auch noch mit ein schlimmen Zahn lutschen


----------



## Minimax (4. Februar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Kaufe ich mir auch
> die kannste auch noch mit ein schlimmen Zahn lutschen


Sir Nobby, das wäre genau das richtige für Dich, gerade in Deinem geschwächten Zustand. Gesund, bekömmlich und zart wie Butter, aufwandslos und schnell in der Zubereitung.

Als Dein treuer Berater empfehle Dir nicht weniger als ein halbes Dutzend der kleinen Koteletts, dazu ein rotes Getränk, und einen kühlen, leichten Nachtisch, dann bist Du Zahnmässig wieder im Nu auf Auf dem Damm.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sir Nobby, das wäre genau das richtige für Dich, gerade in Deinem geschwächten Zustand. Gesund, bekömmlich und zart wie Butter, aufwandslos und schnell in der Zubereitung.
> 
> Als Dein treuer Berater empfehle Dir nicht weniger als ein halbes Dutzend der kleinen Koteletts, dazu ein rotes Getränk, und einen kühlen, leichten Nachtisch, dann bist Du Zahnmässig wieder im Nu auf Auf dem Damm.
> 
> ...



Da ist noch Fleisch dran


----------



## feko (4. Februar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Da ist noch Fleisch dran


Das ist richtig.
Und wenn man sie spaltet möglicherweise noch das Mark.
Außerdem und das das beste... Man hat gleich einen Zahnstocher.


----------



## Skott (4. Februar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Na bis auf die Wurst Stückchen würd ich sagen, heißt das in Norddeutschland "Bauernfrühstück" die Wurst wird durch Speck ersetzt und auf keinen Fall darf eine saure Gurke fehlen...  Und das ganze in der Pfanne zubereitet.


Jan, da sehe ich aber doch einen Unterschied.
Bauernfrühstück sind ordentliche Bratkartoffeln mit Zwiebeln und Speckwürfel, wo zum Schluss Rühreimasse drübergekippt und gebraten wird.
Bei der Potthucke werden wie im Rezept beschrieben, rohe Kartoffeln gerieben mit gekochten gepressten vermengt und dann als Masse mit Ei und Sahne,
Speck und Zwiebeln im Ofen gebacken....


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Jan, da sehe ic aber doch einen Unterschied.
> Bauernfrühstück sind ordentliche Bratkartoffeln mit Zwiebeln und Speckwürfel, wo zum Schluss Rühreimasse drübergekippt und gebraten wird.
> Bei der Potthucke werden wie im Rezept beschrieben, rohe Kartoffeln gerieben mit kekochten gepressten vermengt und dann als Masse mit Ei und Sahne,
> Speck und Zwiebeln im Ofen gebacken....


Also Bauernfrühstück ist besser
Potthucke abgekühlt in Scheiben geschnitten mit Sprühsahne zum Kaffee


----------



## Minimax (4. Februar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Da ist noch Fleisch dran


Ja, natürlich, für die Hunde & Diener. Nicht das ich welche hätte, aber so gehört sichs nunmal.


----------



## Esox 1960 (4. Februar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Da ist noch Fleisch dran


Zahnfleisch...................


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich, für die Hunde & Diener. Nicht das ich welche hätte, aber so gehört sichs nunmal.


ist das nicht eher ein Zeichen von Dekadenz, so verschwenderisch mit dem köstlichen Fleisch umzugehen?

Macht uns hier die Nase lang und wirft es dann den Hunden vor
tststs


----------



## Floma (4. Februar 2022)

Gestern noch eine Fertigmischung mit MHD 01/2022 notgedrungen auf den letzten Drücker verwertet. War enttäuschend. Deshalb heute nochmal mit Liebe.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (4. Februar 2022)

Haben heute unseren Pastamaker eingeweiht. Dazu gab es selbst gemachtes Zucchini-Pistazien-Basilikum-Pesto. Jetzt leide ich unter Nudel-Koma


----------



## Gert-Show (4. Februar 2022)

Vollkorn-Linguine mit Lachs-Sahne-Soße für die Missus.


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Februar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Heute und die nächsten Tage gibt es Wirsing Eintopf.  Der in dem anderem Thread erwähnte Zahn wurde heute ausgebaut... Ich brauch also etwas was man leicht essen kann
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397807
> Anhang anzeigen 397808
> Anhang anzeigen 397809


Den gab's bei mir heute.  
Alles gute für die nun zahnlose Stelle


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (5. Februar 2022)

Heute musste es schnell gehen..................
hatten ein gutes Stück Stremel-Lachs, ein paar Zitronen, etwas Spreewälder Meerrettich naturbelassen gerieben und dazu einfach nur Pellkartoffeln und ein gutes Butter-Flöckchen ........
Abgerundet mit einem sehr leckeren Riesling vom Alkener Burgberg (halbtrocken/feinherb Mosel)

Für ein Bild hat es nicht gereicht, kann man sich aber trotzdem auf der Zunge zergehen lassen ...


----------



## Jason (5. Februar 2022)

Selbst gemachte Burger. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





2 Stück habe ich verdrückt 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Ostseesilber (5. Februar 2022)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 397953
> 
> Haben heute unseren Pastamaker eingeweiht. Dazu gab es selbst gemachtes Zucchini-Pistazien-Basilikum-Pesto. Jetzt leide ich unter Nudel-Koma


Moin,
Elmar, kannst du uns den Nudelmaker mal kurz vorstellen?


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. Februar 2022)

Das sieht doch schon mal, ganz gut aus.
447 g Rib-Eye..............  
Einfach auf Weißbrot ,mit etwas leckerem Gedöns.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (5. Februar 2022)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Moin,
> Elmar, kannst du uns den Nudelmaker mal kurz vorstellen?


Gerne! Wir kamen drauf, da wir bei Freunden in den Genuss von Nudeln aus dem Avance Collection von Philips kamen. Da wir aber nicht so viel Platz in der Küche haben, schlugen wir beim kleineren Modell, dem Pastamaker Viva Collection zu:




__





						Produkt Philips Viva Collection Pastamaker HR2345/19 Pastamaker kaufen
					

Die Philips Viva Nudelmaschine ist die vollautomatische Lösung, mit der Sie schnell und einfach frische Nudeln zubereiten können. Mit ihrem kompakten Design benötigt sie nur wenig Platz bei der Verwendung und Aufbewahrung.




					www.philips.de
				



Grundlage sind Hartweizengrieß, Wasser und Ei. Werden noch mit Chili-Öl & Co Geschmack in die Nudeln bringen.


----------



## Gert-Show (5. Februar 2022)

Fleisch vom Wetterauer Freiland-Rind ist gekocht mit Wurzelgemüse, Lorbeer und Zwiebeln, jetzt kommt der zerkleinerte Weißkohl in den Fond. Später Kartoffeln und Gewürze dazu, wenn ich vom Angeln zurück bin.


----------



## Skott (5. Februar 2022)

Also gestern gab es für die Missus, weil sie keine Leber mag, Geschnetzeltes mit selbst gemachtem Stampf:





und für mich Leber mit Schmorzwiebeln und dem Stampf...


----------



## Skott (5. Februar 2022)

Heute gab es Mini-Macaroni mit Spinat-Zwiebel-Tomate-Knoblauch-Rahm...









Und morgen gibt es Medaillons vom Schweinefilet in Pfefferrahmsauce mit Pömmsken und Majo...................


----------



## Gert-Show (5. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Also gestern gab es für die Missus, weil sie keine Leber mag, Geschnetzeltes mit selbst gemachtem Stampf:
> Anhang anzeigen 398064
> 
> 
> ...


Man(n) muss Prioritäten setzen!


----------



## Jan_Cux (5. Februar 2022)

Ich hatte den dritten Tag Wirsing Eintopf...schmeckt immer noch. Leider gab es kein Spagetti Eis, aber morgen gibt´s eine Hommage für Minimax.


----------



## W-Lahn (5. Februar 2022)

Heute gab es "surf and turf": Kabeljau, Blutwurst, Kren und Salat...


----------



## zandertex (5. Februar 2022)

Heute gabs Rinderhack mit jeder Menge Ingwer,Tomaten und Eiern.


----------



## Gert-Show (5. Februar 2022)

Fertig


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. Februar 2022)

Die Cholesterinwerte mal wieder etwas auf Vordermann bringen.  
Hähnchen mit Pommes, rot/weiß.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Februar 2022)

Heute mal ein Krustenbraten von der gepökelten Schweineschulter,
war saftig, würzig und lecker


----------



## Jan_Cux (6. Februar 2022)

Lamm Lollies ala Minimax  aber zum Abendessen anstatt als Mitternachtssnack...


----------



## Minimax (6. Februar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Lamm Lollies ala Minimax  aber zum Abendessen anstatt als Mitternachtssnack...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398187
> Anhang anzeigen 398188


Mit Speckböhnchen und Knoblauchbaguette! Herrlich!


----------



## Mooskugel (6. Februar 2022)

4 schöne Haxen 
Dazu gab es Im Ofen gebackene Kartoffelspalten und selbst gemachter Krautsalat.


----------



## Skott (6. Februar 2022)

Heute abend gab es die angekündigten Medaillons vom Schweinefilet in Pfefferrahm mit Pömsken u. Majo...


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (6. Februar 2022)

Mal wieder gefüllte Paprikaschoten


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (6. Februar 2022)

Die Meldungen überschlagen sich hier ja wieder förmlich. Gute Sachen die ihr da futtert, das muss ich schon sagen.


----------



## Jason (6. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Heute abend gab es die angekündigten Medaillons vom Schweinefilet in Pfefferrahm mit Pömsken u. Majo...
> Anhang anzeigen 398193
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 398194
> ...


Mein lieber Scholli, wann lädst du mich zum Essen ein? Das sieht ja wieder sehr lecker aus. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (6. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Also gestern gab es für die Missus, weil sie keine Leber mag


Ha, bei uns ist es genau anders rum. Meine Frau macht sich gerne Leber mit Zwiebeln und Apfelringen und das ist nicht mein Ding. Für mich kocht sie meistens, wenn sie gute Laune hat etwas anderes.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (6. Februar 2022)

Man sieht das alles lecker aus.........  
Ich bin jetzt raus, sonst muss ich wieder an Kühlschrank  ......

Eine schöne Woche Euch


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. Februar 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Die Meldungen überschlagen sich hier ja wieder förmlich. Gute Sachen die ihr da futtert, das muss ich schon sagen.


Das macht ja auch, echt Laune hier ,entspannte Leute und meist immer leckeres "Futter".


----------



## Jan_Cux (6. Februar 2022)

Ja, Angeln ist ja momentan bisschen Mau... also nutzt man die Inspirationen hier. Hoffentlich kommt der Hering die Tage. Denn gibt es auch mal wieder Fisch Gerichte.


----------



## Blueser (6. Februar 2022)

Gutes Essen ist der Sex des Alters ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Februar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ja, Angeln ist ja momentan bisschen Mau... also nutzt man die Inspirationen hier. Hoffentlich kommt der Hering die Tage. Denn gibt es auch mal wieder Fisch Gerichte.


Kommen jetzt schon die Aprilscherze


----------



## Jan_Cux (6. Februar 2022)

Ne Heringsangeln ist kein Aprilscherz... im vergangenen Jahr hatte ich im Februar schon den Sack voll... Dieses Jahr ist er noch nicht zahlreich da...


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. Februar 2022)

Es ist wieder so weit..................


----------



## tomxxxtom (7. Februar 2022)

Sucuk Teller. 






Zwei Sekunden später...  





Jetzt weiß ich wie fühlt sich ein gestrandete Wal.


----------



## Thomas. (7. Februar 2022)

Heute mal nur ein Bütterken 
aber Lecker


----------



## Hering 58 (7. Februar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ja, Angeln ist ja momentan bisschen Mau... also nutzt man die Inspirationen hier. Hoffentlich kommt der Hering die Tage. Denn gibt es auch mal wieder Fisch Gerichte.


Der ist schon da.


----------



## Ostseesilber (7. Februar 2022)

Zuccinipuffer mit Lachs und Curry-Dip. Aus dem veganuary wird noch ein vebruary...


----------



## Lil Torres (7. Februar 2022)

mensch, ihr haut hier aber richtig raus. um die uhrzeit traue ich mich hier ja schon fast gar nicht mehr rein...


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. Februar 2022)

....
Vertan ,vertan, sprach der Hahn................


----------



## Ostseesilber (7. Februar 2022)

...der Vollständigkeit halber, das Rezept ist von franks.fit.kitchen, sehr schöne Ideen hat der Bursche.


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Februar 2022)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> ...der Vollständigkeit halber, das Rezept ist von franks.fit.kitchen, sehr schöne Ideen hat der Bursche.


Moin Silber,
hab ich mir angeguckt ein Paar ---
Man lernt nie aus.


----------



## Blueser (8. Februar 2022)

Da die Enkel heute wieder bei uns zwischengeparkt werden, Nudel-Schinken-Gemüse-Auflauf:


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (8. Februar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Da die Enkel heute wieder bei uns zwischengeparkt werden, Nudel-Schinken-Gemüse-Auflauf:
> Anhang anzeigen 398333



Das kommt mir doch sowas von bekannt vor .....


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Februar 2022)

Hähnschebähnsche aus der Heißluftfritteuse 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
mät Gemies


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. Februar 2022)

Ich hab Heute mal einen falschen Hasen der Käse gefressen hat;-)


----------



## Esox 1960 (11. Februar 2022)

Gewürfeltes Bauchfleisch, mit Zwiebeln und Kartoffelpüree.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2022)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Gewürfeltes Bauchfleisch, mit Zwiebeln und Kartoffelpüree.


Deftig lecker


----------



## daci7 (11. Februar 2022)

Heute gab es hier einen Eimer voll Fritten und diese leckeren Filetstücke von Thun und Mahi Mahi. 





Perlen vor die Säue sag ich euch... meine Seele hat geweint als ich sehen musste wie die Kinder den Fisch mit Mayo und Ketchup vergewaltigt haben und meine Frau ihr Thunfischsteak nochmal kurz in die Mikro getan hat, damit das ganz durch ist ... Gott sei dank hab ich mir bei den Beilagen keine Mühe gegeben, so wars nur halb so schlimm.
Tellerbilder erspare ich euch


----------



## Minimax (11. Februar 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Heute gab es hier einen Eimer voll Fritten und diese leckeren Filetstücke von Thun und Mahi Mahi.
> Anhang anzeigen 398644
> 
> Perlen vor die Säue sag ich euch... meine Seele hat geweint als ich sehen musste wie die Kinder den Fisch mit Mayo und Ketchup vergewaltigt haben und meine Frau ihr Thunfischsteak nochmal kurz in die Mikro getan hat, damit das ganz durch ist ... Gott sei dank hab ich mir bei den Beilagen keine Mühe gegeben, so wars nur halb so schlimm.
> Tellerbilder erspare ich euch


Du Ärmster, ein Pilger in gottlosem Land. Bei mir ists ähnlich, aber die Barbarei der Missus kommt aus einer anderen Richtung: Sieht sie ein herrliches, wunderbares Stück Thun, das nur zweimal kurz die Pfanne küssen sollte, um ein Festmahl zu sein, will sie es gleich in winzige geschmacklos Fitzelchen zerrupfen, Mit kaltem Essigreis vermengen und um ganz sicherzugehen in Seetang pressen. Ein Trauerspiel.


----------



## Ostseesilber (11. Februar 2022)

Bei uns gab es heute die Ellie von gestern, filetiert und dann kurz auf der Hautseite gargezogen. Mit schnöden Pellkartoffeln und Erbsen. Mmmmm


----------



## Gert-Show (11. Februar 2022)

Die Missus ist aushäusig, von daher gibt es nach dem erfolglosen Trip:
Leberragout mit Bratkartoffeln.


----------



## Jan_Cux (11. Februar 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Heute gab es hier einen Eimer voll Fritten und diese leckeren Filetstücke von Thun und Mahi Mahi.
> Anhang anzeigen 398644
> 
> ---->snip  meine Frau ihr Thunfischsteak nochmal kurz in die Mikro getan hat, damit das ganz durch ist ...<---snip  Thunfisch kann man gekocht verzehren?


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Februar 2022)

Jan,
der Thun darf nicht in Restmüll-
auch nicht Biotonne.
Der geht unter  radioaktiven Abfall.


----------



## Jan_Cux (11. Februar 2022)

Egal.. sag jetzt nichts.. Roh schmeckt er halt am besten...


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Februar 2022)

Sushi ist nicht so mein ding-
aber Thun vom Grill


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Du Ärmster, ein Pilger in gottlosem Land. Bei mir ists ähnlich, aber die Barbarei der Missus kommt aus einer anderen Richtung: Sieht sie ein herrliches, wunderbares Stück Thun, das nur zweimal kurz die Pfanne küssen sollte, um ein Festmahl zu sein, will sie es gleich in winzige geschmacklos Fitzelchen zerrupfen, Mit kaltem Essigreis vermengen und um ganz sicherzugehen in Seetang pressen. Ein Trauerspiel.


das ist Gotteslästerung, ein Scheidungsgrund , oder mindestens mit zwei Wochen Küchenputzen zu bestrafen


----------



## Minimax (12. Februar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> das ist Gotteslästerung, ein Scheidungsgrund , oder mindestens mit zwei Wochen Küchenputzen zu bestrafen


Keine Angst, ich halt schön meine Klappe, damit mir das nicht zustösst.




Das meintest Du doch sicher, du alter Feminist?


----------



## zandertex (12. Februar 2022)

Rind,Knobi,Ingwer und Pommes=Megalecker!!!


----------



## Skott (12. Februar 2022)

zandertex schrieb:


> Rind,Knobi,Ingwer und Pommes=Megalecker!!!


Könntest du liebevollerweise etwas mehr zu dem leckeren Rezept verraten..?
Welches Fleisch vom Rind?
Wie bist du zu der Soße gekommen?

Das sieht sehr sehr legger aus...


----------



## Ostseesilber (12. Februar 2022)

Austernsaitlinge und Mu- Err heute gesammelt und letztere mit Shiro-Miso zur Misosuppe verarbeitet.


----------



## Jan_Cux (12. Februar 2022)

Rindergulasch mit Salzkartoffeln, Champingions, Erbsen & Wurzel.


----------



## zandertex (12. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Könntest du liebevollerweise etwas mehr zu dem leckeren Rezept verraten..?
> Welches Fleisch vom Rind?
> Wie bist du zu der Soße gekommen?
> 
> Das sieht sehr sehr legger aus...


Es waren Rip-Eye Steaks.
Die sehr heiß in normalem Pflanzenfett von beiden Seiten bis zum gewünschten Garpunkt braten,dann das Fett aus der Pfanne gießen.
Die feinst geschnittenen Knobi und Ingwerscheiben zusammen mit mind. 3 Löffeln Butter in die Pfanne geben,warten bis sich das alles verbunden hat,dann die Steaks einmal umdrehen und fertich.


----------



## Skott (12. Februar 2022)

zandertex schrieb:


> Es waren Rip-Eye Steaks.
> Die sehr heiß in normalem Pflanzenfett von beiden Seiten bis zum gewünschten Garpunkt braten,dann das Fett aus der Pfanne gießen.
> Die feinst geschnittenen Knobi und Ingwerscheiben zusammen mit mind. 3 Löffeln Butter in die Pfanne geben,warten bis sich das alles verbunden hat,dann die Steaks einmal umdrehen und fertich.


Danke dir!!!


----------



## tomxxxtom (12. Februar 2022)

Falls man sich eine frauenfreie Zone verschaffen will...  


Stufe I.
Gebratene Knoblauch.








und gleich danach...


Stufe II
Zwiebeln mit klein geschnittenen Würstchen, es ist ein wahre Furzmaker.   










Saulecker.


----------



## Skott (12. Februar 2022)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Falls man sich eine frauenfreie Zone verschaffen will...
> 
> 
> Stufe I.
> ...


...wenn das das Ziel kulinarischen Essens ist, dann bitte...
...Ich bin nicht empfindlich, aber irgendwo ist auch eine Grenze...


----------



## tomxxxtom (12. Februar 2022)

Verwöhnung Geschmackssinns ist das Ziel, das Gequatsche ist reine Ironie.


----------



## Skott (12. Februar 2022)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Verwöhnung Geschmackssinns ist das Ziel, das Gequatsche ist reine Ironie.


Achso, das wusste ich natürlich nicht....


----------



## Esox 1960 (12. Februar 2022)

....


----------



## Jan_Cux (12. Februar 2022)

Ist doch lecker... für meinen Geschmack jedenfalls. Ich Backe die Knolle aber im Backofen mit Olivenöl und grobem Salz in Alufolie... denn ausdrücken über den Schmorzwiebeln aus der Pfanne... dazu eine Sucuk in Scheiben mitgebraten...(Knoblauchwurst)    Ok, eventuell riecht dein gegenüber es auch noch am Montag.... und die Wohnung muß auch drei Tage gelüftet werden... aber es schmeckt halt so gut


----------



## Skott (12. Februar 2022)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Falls man sich eine frauenfreie Zone verschaffen will...
> 
> Stufe I.
> Gebratene Knoblauch.
> ...





Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ist doch lecker... für meinen Geschmack jedenfalls. Ich Backe die Knolle aber im Backofen mit Olivenöl und grobem Salz in Alufolie... denn ausdrücken über den Schmorzwiebeln aus der Pfanne... dazu eine Sucuk in Scheiben mitgebraten...(Knoblauchwurst)    Ok, eventuell riecht dein gegenüber es auch noch am Montag.... und die Wohnung muß auch drei Tage gelüftet werden... aber es schmeckt halt so gut


Ich bin auch für herzhaftes und pikantes Essen und eigentlich auch relativ schmerzfrei...

Ich koche aber nicht primär mit dem Ziel, übel riechende Fäulnisgase zu erzeugen, um damit die Damenwelt  fern zuhalten oder zu ärgern...

Das finde ich geschmacklos...


----------



## tomxxxtom (12. Februar 2022)

Skott, Ik kenne so einen Arzt, der Kerl ist verdammt gut mit Herausoperieren - Stock im Arsch, ist kein Problem.


----------



## Skott (12. Februar 2022)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Skott, Ik kenne so einen Arzt, der Kerl ist verdammt gut mit Herausoperieren - Stock im Arsch, ist kein Problem.


Was willst du mir damit sagen...?
Sprech doch mal Klartext oder kannst du oder traust dich das nicht...? Bist ja eh mehr der Typ, der in Rätseln spricht....


----------



## tomxxxtom (12. Februar 2022)

Lass es sein, ich mag dich auch nicht- Fertig.


----------



## Skott (12. Februar 2022)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Lass es sein, ich mag dich auch nicht- Fertig.


Dann sind wir uns ja einig...


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Februar 2022)

Hallo Hallo-

das ist lecker essen hier


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Februar 2022)

Entschuldigt euch und die Sache ist gegessen

wir sind Angler


----------



## Jan_Cux (12. Februar 2022)

Frauen oder Haustiere mit dem Essen fernhalten ist auch nicht mein Ziel.


----------



## Jan_Cux (12. Februar 2022)

Ich vermute aber Tomxxxtom, hat es gar nicht so gemeint, sondern nur symbolisch gemeint das es durchaus passieren könnte...


----------



## yukonjack (12. Februar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Frauen oder Haustiere mit dem Essen fernhalten ist auch nicht mein Ziel.


War so Mitte der 80er auf einem Stones Konzert im Niedersachsen Stadion. Unbedacht wie ich nun mal bin hab ich vorher nochmal richtig gegessen(Mettwurstbrot mit ordentlich frischen Knoblauch). Während die anderen Besucher am Einlass kräftig hin und her geschoben wurden hatte ich genügend Platz.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Februar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ist doch lecker... für meinen Geschmack jedenfalls. Ich Backe die Knolle aber im Backofen mit Olivenöl und grobem Salz in Alufolie... denn ausdrücken über den Schmorzwiebeln aus der Pfanne... dazu eine Sucuk in Scheiben mitgebraten...(Knoblauchwurst)    Ok, eventuell riecht dein gegenüber es auch noch am Montag.... und die Wohnung muß auch drei Tage gelüftet werden... aber es schmeckt halt so gut


Werde ich auf jeden fall nachkochen


----------



## Jan_Cux (12. Februar 2022)

Hauptsache es schmeckt...


----------



## Blueser (13. Februar 2022)

Schnitzel mit Rahmblumenkohl:


----------



## Esox 1960 (13. Februar 2022)

Kotelett mit Erbsen / Wurzeln ................


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Februar 2022)

Ich muss mir demnächst auch mal wieder etwas mit Kartoffeln, paniertem Fleisch und Gemüse in Béchamelsauce zaubern. Schaut sehr lecker aus.


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Keine Angst, ich halt schön meine Klappe, damit mir das nicht zustösst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


als Feminist bin ich der Auffassung, dass Küchenputzen als von Natur aus feminine Tätigkeit 
von Männern auch mal an Frauen übertragen werden sollte.
Ich komme gerade aus der Spülhölle, ich weiß genau was Männer dort durchmachen müssen, während Frauen sich dort von Natur aus im Himmel befinden


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Februar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> als Feminist bin ich der Auffassung, dass Küchenputzen als von Natur aus feminine Tätigkeit
> von Männern auch mal an Frauen übertragen werden sollte.
> Ich komme gerade aus der Spülhölle, ich weiß genau was Männer dort durchmachen müssen, während Frauen sich dort von Natur aus im Himmel befinden


Hallo,

na ja, da bin ich mal übel reingefallen. Wir waren so ein/zwei Jahre verheiratet als meine Frau mal bemerkte, dass sie mit der Haushaltstätigkeit zeitlich irgendwie nicht klarkommt.
Ich war damals  auch als Abeitszeitermittler in der Firma tätig und stellte mich da mal mit meinem Aufnahmebogen in die Küche um die Tätigkeiten meiner Frau beim Abspülen etc. zeitlich aufzunehmen. 
Irgendwie erschien mir das nicht gefährlich. Sie fragte was ich da mache und der Tonfall hätte mich schon warnen sollen, ich nahm den aber nicht wahr oder nicht ernst genug. Genau weiss ich das nicht mehr, ist ja auch schon rund 50 Jahre her. Ich sagte: "ich mache jetzt eine Zeitaufnahme über deine Tätigkeiten und werde dir dann die Leerzeiten schon nachweisen". Im gleichen Moment ließ sie das Geschirrstück, welches sie gerade in der Hand hatte, ins Spülwasser fallen und sagte: "du kannst sofort alleine weitermachen" und verließ augenblicklich die Küche und war nicht zu bewegen an diesem Abend wieder irgendeine Haushaltstätigkeit aufzunehmen.
Meinen Kollegen welchen ich von meiner häuslichen Zeitaufnahmemisere berichtete kommentierten mein Vorgehen mit: wahnsinnig, tollkühn, lebensmüde, spinnst du, was hat da dich geritten oder auch hämischem Gelächter etc. . Die häusliche Zeitaufnahme wurde nie wieder in Angriff genommen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Skott (13. Februar 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> na ja, da bin ich mal übel reingefallen. Wir waren so ein/zwei Jahre verheiratet als meine Frau mal bemerkte, dass sie mit der Haushaltstätigkeit zeitlich irgendwie nicht klarkommt.
> Ich war damals  auch als Abeitszeitermittler in der Firma tätig und stellte mich da mal mit meinem Aufnahmebogen in die Küche um die Tätigkeiten meiner Frau beim Abspülen etc. zeitlich aufzunehmen.
> ...


Da warst du aber unbedarft und mutig, fast schon an der Grenze zum Wahnsinn...


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Februar 2022)

Heute gab es geschmorte Ochsenbäckchen, selbst fabrizierte Knockis und Rotkohl.
Die Bäckchen waren wie es sich gehört super zart und schmelzig. Die konnten man auf Felge kauen.
Soße schön kräftig und lecker.
Das ist fast so schön wie Angeln


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Da warst du aber unbedarft und mutig, fast schon an der Grenze zum Wahnsinn...


Hallo,

ja, so ähnlich waren ja damals auch die Kommentare meiner Kollegen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Da warst du aber unbedarft und mutig, fast schon an der Grenze zum Wahnsinn...


grenzenlos naiv


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Februar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> grenzenlos naiv


Hallo,

na ja, mit einer halbwegs zahmen Fränkin wäre das vielleicht noch gegangen aber meine Ex war ein Oberpfälzerin durch und durch und die sind etwa zehnmal gefährlicher als Fränkinnen, zumindest wenn sie in Rage sind.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## rhinefisher (13. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Ich koche aber nicht primär mit dem Ziel, übel riechende Fäulnisgase zu erzeugen, um damit die Damenwelt fern zuhalten oder zu ärgern...


Mal ganz ehrlich; früher habe ich mich nicht um meine Ernährung gesorgt, sondern ausschließlich gekocht, um die Mädels ANZULOCKEN...


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich; früher habe ich mich nicht um meine Ernährung gesorgt, sondern ausschließlich gekocht, um die Mädels ANZULOCKEN...


Hallo,

na, da hätte ich bei meinen (nicht vorhandenen) Kochkünsten keine abbekommen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Wuemmehunter (13. Februar 2022)

Meine Frau war mal wieder richtig gut zu mir:


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2022)

Wuemmehunter schrieb:


> Meine Frau war mal wieder richtig gut zu mir:



Weil se dir 3,99 für 'n Happy Meal gegeben hat?


----------



## Wuemmehunter (13. Februar 2022)

Der nächste Mäcces ist gut 40 km entfernt! Alles handmade.


----------



## vonda1909 (13. Februar 2022)

Sitze vor dem Backofen


----------



## Esox 1960 (13. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich; früher habe ich mich nicht um meine Ernährung gesorgt, sondern ausschließlich gekocht, um die Mädels ANZULOCKEN...


..........................


----------



## vonda1909 (13. Februar 2022)




----------



## Elmar Elfers (13. Februar 2022)

Mal sehen, was ich aus den Heringen mache. Vier landeten gleich in der Pfanne.


----------



## ralle (13. Februar 2022)

Heute war zum Mittag Pollack auf dem Teller - deswegen muß es Fleisch zum Abendessen sein.


----------



## Gert-Show (13. Februar 2022)

Beine von der französischen Barbaren-Ente, selbst gemachte Hütes und Fertig-Rotkohl…allein für die Soße stand ich 2 Stunden in der Küche.


----------



## Jason (13. Februar 2022)

Unsere MS aus G macht die besten Schnitzel in der Region.





Gruß Jason


----------



## Gert-Show (13. Februar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Unsere MS aus G macht die besten Schnitzel in der Region.
> Anhang anzeigen 398904
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Und, wie fanden Sie das Fleisch?
Rein zufällig beim Wegräumen des Gemüses...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. Februar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> ...Barbaren-Ente...


----------



## Minimax (13. Februar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Beine von der französischen Barbaren-Ente, selbst gemachte Hütes und Fertig-Rotkohl…allein für die Soße stand ich 2 Stunden in der Küche.
> Anhang anzeigen 398903


Phantastisch. Schaut euch mal den Glanz, und die bernsteinhafte Transparenz der Sauce an. Jus und Sorgfalt- 2 Stunden dafür sind nicht zuviel. Ich bin sehr beeindruckt.


----------



## Blueser (14. Februar 2022)

Yep, gut Ding (Sößchen) will Weile haben. Einen guten Koch erkennt man nicht umsonst an seinen Soßen, welche ihn nicht selten zum Großmeister der Küche machen.


----------



## rhinefisher (14. Februar 2022)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Mal sehen, was ich aus den Heringen mache. Vier landeten gleich in der Pfanne.


Endlich ist mal Sebstgeschossenes zu sehen....


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (15. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Endlich ist mal Sebstgeschossenes zu sehen....



...und es gibt Fisch im Anglerboard....


----------



## Blueser (15. Februar 2022)

Rahmgeschnetzeltes vom Rind mit Champignons:


----------



## Esox 1960 (15. Februar 2022)

Giros mit Krautsalat /Tsatsiki und Pommes..................


----------



## tomxxxtom (15. Februar 2022)

Haste vergessen das Fleisch zu braten?


----------



## Esox 1960 (15. Februar 2022)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Haste vergessen das Fleisch zu braten?


Nö.............


----------



## Skott (16. Februar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Beine von der französischen Barbaren-Ente, selbst gemachte Hütes und Fertig-Rotkohl…allein für die Soße stand ich 2 Stunden in der Küche.
> Anhang anzeigen 398903


Hallo lieber Gert,

könntest du mir die Freude machen und eine sehr ausführliche Anleitung für die Zubereitung der Entenbeine und der Soße hier einstellen...?
Klöße und Rotkohl bekomme ich selber hin, aber ich staune immer wieder, wie toll dir deine Geflügelgerichte (auch bei den Besuchen bei deiner Schwiegermutter) gelingen.
Mir geht es um alles, also das Würzen, anbraten, Garzeiten und Gartemperaturen, offen oder geschlossen, usw.
Ich wäre dir sehr dankbar, denn diese Beine gehen mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf...


----------



## Minimax (16. Februar 2022)

Heute Abend ist wieder Familienmittwoch, und ich bin an der Reihe.

Ich hab mir was überlegt.

In letzter Zeit muss ich mir immer wieder ebenso leidenschaftliche wie unausgegorene politische Tischreden von gewissen jungen Herren Studenten anhören. Es geht um nichts geringeres als Weltrevolution, moralisch falsche Kochrezepte, und sich auf Autobahnen festkleben.
Nun, ich bin nicht unbelehrbar. Ab heute werden wir den ruchlosen und zynischen angloamerikanischen Kapitalismus auch an unserem Esstisch bekämpfen.





Ich bin mir sicher, die jungen Herren Pioniere werden in ihrem revolutionären Eifer begeistert sein, nicht mehr die zynischen Symbole der Dekadenz wie frisches Gemüse, kurzgebratene zarte Filetstückchen oder pikante Meeresfrüchte hinunterwürgen zu müssen.
Es lebe die Revolution,
Minimarx

Und von der Kohle, die ich mit der unbekömmlichen Kommipampe einspare, besorg ich heimlich bourgeoise Austern und konterrevolutionären Cremant für die Genossin Minimaxewa und mich


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Minimarx


----------



## Jason (16. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Heute Abend ist wieder Familienmittwoch, und ich bin an der Reihe.
> 
> Ich hab mir was überlegt.
> 
> ...


Das hast du taktisch klug eingefädelt. Lasst euch die Austern und Getränke schmecken. 


Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (16. Februar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Das hast du taktisch klug eingefädelt. Lasst euch die Austern und Getränke schmecken.
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich hab doch nur Spass gemacht. Es gibt heute ganz normal meinen Minimax-Wok mit Gemüse, Pilzchen und  Schweini. Das mögen alle und mir machts Spass zu kochen. Liebevoll vorbereitet:





Aber diese Dose hab tatsächlich im Supermarkt gefunden. Was denken die Leute sich nur? Ich kann ja verstehen, daß Leute gerne Rezepte aus ihrer Kindheit mögen. Aber diese aggressiv politische Aufmachung ist ziemlich bizarr. 
Ich fürchte das Zeug findet reissenden Absatz.


----------



## Ron73 (16. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Es lebe die Revolution,
> Minimarx


Herrlich, ich bekomme mich nicht mehr ein . So wird der Engels Anno dazumal vielleicht auch über den guten Karl gedacht haben


----------



## Jason (16. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab doch nur Spass gemacht. Es gibt heute ganz normal meinen Minimax-Wok mit Gemüse, Pilzchen und  Schweini. Das mögen alle und mir machts Spass zu kochen. Liebevoll vorbereitet:
> Anhang anzeigen 399130
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin auf deinen Spaß reingefallen. Was du wieder zubereitest, sieht sehr gut aus, mal abgesehen davon, könntest du uns was in GW zaubern?
Ich habe eine Küche dabei.

Gruß Jason

Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott (16. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Heute Abend ist wieder Familienmittwoch, und ich bin an der Reihe.
> 
> Ich hab mir was überlegt.
> 
> ...


Minimax , genau so und nicht anders, du bist der Größte für mich, wenn du das durch ziehst. Ich würde gerne die Gesichter der unwürdigen Bagage sehen...


----------



## Minimax (16. Februar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> könntest du uns was in GW zaubern?
> Ich habe eine Küche dabei.


Und ich hab ne Angel dabei.


----------



## Jason (16. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Und ich hab ne Angel dabei.


 da hast du Recht. Ist ne kurze Zeit wo wir uns sehen, da musst du nicht auch noch am Herd stehen. Wir gehen lieber zum Mario, da sind wir bestens aufgehoben.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott (16. Februar 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> da hast du Recht. Ist ne kurze Zeit wo wir uns sehen, da musst du nicht auch noch am Herd stehen. Wir gehen lieber zum Mario, da sind wir bestens aufgehoben.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich gehe mit...
...aber steht Mario denn an diesem WE überhaupt am Herd oder angelt er mit uns...?


----------



## Jason (16. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Ich gehe mit...
> ...aber steht Mario denn an diesem WE überhaupt am Herd oder angelt er mit uns...?


Mario hat sich über die Tage Urlaub eingetragen, so hat er mir es am Sonntag gesagt. Er möchte die Zeit mit uns verbringen.

Gruß Jason

Ups, wir sollten das im Labertrööt besprechen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. Februar 2022)

Es wurde mal wieder Zeit für Leber mit Zwiebeln und Kartoffelpü....


----------



## Skott (16. Februar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Es wurde mal wieder Zeit für Leber mit Zwiebeln und Kartoffelpü....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399133
> Anhang anzeigen 399134


Sieht super lecker aus, Leber und Schmorzwiebeln geht ja auch schnell. Wie zaubert ihr denn in der kurzen Zeit eine dunkle leckere So0e dazu...?


----------



## yukonjack (16. Februar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Es wurde mal wieder Zeit für Leber mit Zwiebeln und Kartoffelpü....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399133
> Anhang anzeigen 399134


Sieht gut aus aber warum gibt es zu Leber *immer *diese Kartoffelpampe ?


----------



## Skott (16. Februar 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus aber warum gibt es zu Leber *immer *diese Kartoffelpampe ?


Lieber Yukon,
dat gehört so, weil dat Tradition is und man so schön die Schmorzwiebeln schlotzig mit dem Pürree vermischen kann...


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Sieht super lecker aus, Leber und Schmorzwiebeln geht ja auch schnell. Wie zaubert ihr denn in der kurzen Zeit eine dunkle leckere So0e dazu...?


Wenn man es ganz richtig machen möchte öffnet man die Gefriertruhe und holt die Eiswürfelschale mit Portionsweise eingefrorener selbstgekochter Soße heraus....  Wenn die zufällig leer sein sollte... tut es auch mal die Soße aus der Tüte. Denn aber nicht nur mit Wasser aufkochen sondern mit dem Fett aus der Pfanne..


----------



## JottU (16. Februar 2022)

Genau so, hat man genügend Zwiebeln passt das auch mit dem Stampf.


----------



## Skott (16. Februar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Wenn man es ganz richtig machen möchte öffnet man die Gefriertruhe und holt die Eiswürfelschale mit Portionsweise eingefrorener selbstgekochter Soße heraus....  Wenn die zufällig leer sein sollte... tut es auch mal die Soße aus der Tüte. Denn aber nicht nur mit Wasser aufkochen sondern mit dem Fett aus der Pfanne..


Lieben Dank für deine offene und ehrliche Antwort!
Unter der Woche hat man ja auch nicht immer die Zeit für aufwändige Aktionen...


----------



## Gert-Show (16. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Hallo lieber Gert,
> 
> könntest du mir die Freude machen und eine sehr ausführliche Anleitung für die Zubereitung der Entenbeine und der Soße hier einstellen...?
> Klöße und Rotkohl bekomme ich selber hin, aber ich staune immer wieder, wie toll dir deine Geflügelgerichte (auch bei den Besuchen bei deiner Schwiegermutter) gelingen.
> ...


Lieber Wolfgang, sehr gerne...*räusper*

Die Entenkeulen waschen und mit Pfeffer und Salz würzen. In den Bräter Wasser (1 cm hoch) und zwei geschälte Knoblauchzehen geben, dann die Keulen bzw. das ganze Geflügel mit der Hautseite/Brustseite nach oben hinein legen. Im vorgeheizten Backofen (Ober- und Unterhitze 250 Grad) *ohne* Deckel auf mittlerer Schiene 30 Minuten "anschwitzen". (Dabei löst sich schon ein Großteil des Fettes aus dem Weihnachtsgeflügel, das gilt auch für den ganzen Vogel, egal ob Ente oder Gans). Dann etwas Wasser aufgießen auf 1-2 cm, den Deckel auf den Bräter auflegen und bei 170 Grad Umluft weiter garen. Ungefähre Zeitangaben dafür:
- die Entenkeulen 1 h 45 min
- Gänsekeulen 2 h
- ganzer Vogel: Gewicht in kg minus 1 = Stundenzahl
Anschließend das Geflügel auf den Deckel des Bräters umlagern (wieder Hautseite bzw. Brustseite beim ganzen Getier nach oben), mit etwas Honig einpinseln, dann etwas Salz darüber streuen und noch einmal bei 180-200 Grad Oberhitze bis zur gewünschten Bräunung perfektionieren, das dauert i.d.R. 20-30 Minuten.

Für die kunstvolle Soße nehme ich:
Entenklein (vom Geflügelmann auf dem Wochenmarkt in der Saison, außerhalb der Saison eine TK-Entenkeule aus dem Supermarkt) oder Gänseklein. 500g reichen für 2-3 Personen (bei mehr Personen einfach größere Mengen, das gilt auch für nachfolgende Zutaten) das wird nach dem Auftauen in 3 cm große Stücke geschnitten/gehackt.
Dazu einen großen Apfel ohne Kerngehäuse mit Schale in 2 cm große Stücke schneiden und eine große Zwiebel (geschält) halbieren in grobe Ringe zerteilen.
1/4 l guten Wein und 1 Glas käuflichen Entenfond (Gänsefond) bereit stellen.
Das Entenklein in einer großen beschichteten Pfanne ohne weitere Fettzugabe ohne Deckel bei großer Hitze anbraten, dabei ständig wenden, bis es bräunt, dann die Apfel- und Zwiebelstücke dazugeben und weiter erhitzen und wenden, bis sich auch bei Zwiebel und Apfel eine gute Bräunung einstellt. 1/2 TL Tomatenmark und 2 Prisen Salz dazugeben und unter Rühren 2 Minuten mitbraten. Dann kommt der Wein und der Fond dazu, aufkochen lassen und mit Deckel bei sehr kleiner Hitze mindestens 1 h köcheln lassen. Ich gebe anschließend die Flüssigkeit aus dem Gänsebräter (nachdem es auf den Deckel umgelagert ist) mit den Knoblauchzehen dazu in die Pfanne und lasse es noch einmal aufkochen.
Anschließend wird die Soße aus der Pfanne durch ein Sieb in einen Topf gegeben, dabei gerne mit einem Löffel drücken, damit auch "Apfel- und Zwiebelmus" als Geschmacksträger mit in den Topf gelangen. Die Soße nach Geschmack würzen (ich nehme Salz, Pfeffer und Rosmarin, Variationen mit Orangensaft oder Pflaumenmus sind beliebig wählbar für den eigenen Geschmack), danach aufkochen und mit angerührtem Stärkemehl auf die gewünschte Konsistenz andicken.
Für Beilagen brauche ich wohl keine Rezepte geben, oder?
Viel Spaß beim Nachkochen und guten Appetit.


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. Februar 2022)

Skott, richtig... Mein Arbeitstag heute belief sich auf 10 Stunden, mit einer Stunde Mittag. Die hab ich zum Einkaufen genutzt, nach 10 Stunden stell ich mich doch nicht noch einige Stunden in die Küche um die Soße einzureduzieren... Denn wär ich ja um Mitternacht noch nicht fertig.... Man muß die Kirche auch mal im Dorf lassen... 
Wenn ich aber zu Feiertagen selbst eine Soße einkoche mach ich ein wenig mehr, und frier ich mir die ein.
Aber auch hier umso länger das Angel Jahr umso weniger Platz im Eisschrank


----------



## Skott (17. Februar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Lieber Wolfgang, sehr gerne...*räusper*
> 
> Die Entenkeulen waschen und mit Pfeffer und Salz würzen. In den Bräter Wasser (1 cm hoch) und zwei geschälte Knoblauchzehen geben, dann die Keulen bzw. das ganze Geflügel mit der Hautseite/Brustseite nach oben hinein legen. Im vorgeheizten Backofen (Ober- und Unterhitze 250 Grad) *ohne* Deckel auf mittlerer Schiene 30 Minuten "anschwitzen". (Dabei löst sich schon ein Großteil des Fettes aus dem Weihnachtsgeflügel, das gilt auch für den ganzen Vogel, egal ob Ente oder Gans). Dann etwas Wasser aufgießen auf 1-2 cm, den Deckel auf den Bräter auflegen und bei 170 Grad Umluft weiter garen. Ungefähre Zeitangaben dafür:
> - die Entenkeulen 1 h 45 min
> ...


Ganz lieben Dank für die sehr ausführliche Anleitung und deine Mühe lieber Gert,

du hast mir eine große Freude damit gemacht und ich werde entsprechend berichten...


----------



## Ostseesilber (17. Februar 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Heute Abend ist wieder Familienmittwoch, und ich bin an der Reihe.
> 
> Ich hab mir was überlegt.
> 
> ...



...ist aber schon komisch, ich habe eine Erinnerung an Kindergarten - Mittag und diese ist untrennbar mit Macceroni und Tomatensauce an angeschmorten Jagdwurststücken verbunden. Die Tomatensauce war nicht so wie die italienischen Varianten, die wir heute so aus gehäuteten, sonnenreifen Tomaten einkochen. Es war vielmehr die Kombi aus Tomatensauce und einer Mehlschwitze. In dem Fett für die Mehlschwitze haben sie, denke ich, vorher die Jagswurststücke angeschwitzt.
Der Gesamtgeschmack war einfach nur geil.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Februar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber zu Feiertagen selbst eine Soße einkoche mach ich ein wenig mehr, und frier ich mir die ein.


genau das mach ich auch, oder in Gläser füllen und einwecken


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Februar 2022)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Giros mit Krautsalat /Tsatsiki und Pommes..................
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399041


Hallo Lecker Essen,
wir mögen das auch sehr sehr gerne  

Heute


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Februar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Es wurde mal wieder Zeit für Leber mit Zwiebeln und Kartoffelpü....


Damit hast Du mich dermaßen angefixt - ich geh dann mal schnell einkaufen....


----------



## Mescalero (17. Februar 2022)

Leber ist hier in der Gegend dermaßen unbeliebt, dass man sie praktisch nur auf Bestellung bekommt. Da sähe es mit "mal schnell los, um ein Pfund Leber zu holen" schlecht aus.


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Februar 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Da sähe es mit "mal schnell los, um ein Pfund Leber zu holen" schlecht aus.


Die Hähnchenleber hatte ich im Kühler.
Leider ist der Supermercado um die Ecke dermaßen übel, dass ich dort gerade weder Kartoffeln (also KoToPü aus der Tüte..), noch Zwiebeln kaufen konnte - alles rott. Die Gemüsezwiebeln sahen noch halbwegs essbar aus.. .
Es wird trotzdem schmecken - ich bin da wirklich nicht so anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Ron73 (17. Februar 2022)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> ...ist aber schon komisch, ich habe eine Erinnerung an Kindergarten - Mittag und diese ist untrennbar mit Macceroni und Tomatensauce an angeschmorten Jagdwurststücken verbunden. Die Tomatensauce war nicht so wie die italienischen Varianten, die wir heute so aus gehäuteten, sonnenreifen Tomaten einkochen. Es war vielmehr die Kombi aus Tomatensauce und einer Mehlschwitze. In dem Fett für die Mehlschwitze haben sie, denke ich, vorher die Jagswurststücke angeschwitzt.
> Der Gesamtgeschmack war einfach nur geil.


Du hast echt noch Erinnerungen an die Kindergartenzeit? Das einzige aus der Zeit das ich weiß, das es keine Textilpflicht gab um im Sommer planschen zu dürfen.
Allerdings kann ich mich auch sehr gut an die Macceroni samt Zutaten erinnern, allerdings dann schon in der Schulzeit. Damals habe ich das gehasst


----------



## rhinefisher (17. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die Gemüsezwiebeln sahen noch halbwegs essbar aus.. .


Selbst die Gemüsezwiebeln hatten einen schlechten Kern.


rhinefisher schrieb:


> ich bin da wirklich nicht so anspruchsvol


Nichtmal für meine Ansprüche war das ausreichend; Leber zu trocken und Zwiebeln total laff.
Was solls - dafür schleift der dicke Bauch des Köters jetzt über den Boden und das KöPi war gut...


----------



## Gert-Show (17. Februar 2022)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> ...ist aber schon komisch, ich habe eine Erinnerung an Kindergarten - Mittag und diese ist untrennbar mit Macceroni und Tomatensauce an angeschmorten Jagdwurststücken verbunden. Die Tomatensauce war nicht so wie die italienischen Varianten, die wir heute so aus gehäuteten, sonnenreifen Tomaten einkochen. Es war vielmehr die Kombi aus Tomatensauce und einer Mehlschwitze. In dem Fett für die Mehlschwitze haben sie, denke ich, vorher die Jagswurststücke angeschwitzt.
> Der Gesamtgeschmack war einfach nur geil.


Für damalige Verhältnisse war der "Geschmack" sicher toll, heute sind die Rohzutaten "Gott sein Dank" anders. Wobei, die Nudeln mit der Karotin-Mehl-Plempe und Tulip-Vorgänger-Stückchen gingen noch...
Mein Schul-Montag ist untrennbar mit den olivgrünen Kübeln, gefüllt mit sogenannter Möhrensuppe verbunden. Davon bekomme ich, nur bei den Erinnerungen daran, Brechreiz hoch Zehn. Mittlerweile (also 13 Jahre vor Ruhestand) kann ich gekochte Karotten, mit Butter und Gewürzen gepeppt, wieder essen.


----------



## Blueser (17. Februar 2022)

Wobei die E-Zutatenliste damals bestimmt kürzer war als heute...


----------



## Jan_Cux (17. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Selbst die Gemüsezwiebeln hatten einen schlechten Kern.
> 
> Nichtmal für meine Ansprüche war das ausreichend; Leber zu trocken und Zwiebeln total laff.
> Was solls - dafür schleift der dicke Bauch des Köters jetzt über den Boden und das KöPi war gut...
> Anhang anzeigen 399226


Nicht aufgeben....


----------



## Esox 1960 (18. Februar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Nicht aufgeben....


oder vielleicht doch,.....eine Bestellung.


----------



## Minimax (18. Februar 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Da sähe es mit "mal schnell los, um ein Pfund Leber zu holen" schlecht aus.


ach.. Ein schnelles Auto, ein Lappen mit Chloroform, Panzertape, ein Skalpell..


----------



## Jan_Cux (18. Februar 2022)

Ich hatte so großen Hunger, da hab ich glatt das vorher Bild vergessen....  Es gab heute Lasagne.


----------



## Thomas. (19. Februar 2022)

vielleicht plant ja jemand am WE eine Kulinarische Rundreise


----------



## kingandre88 (19. Februar 2022)

War das lecker...Gab heute Hähnchen-Curry-Mango....


----------



## Skott (19. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Ganz lieben Dank für die sehr ausführliche Anleitung und deine Mühe lieber Gert,
> 
> du hast mir eine große Freude damit gemacht und ich werde entsprechend berichten...


Hallo Gert,

ich stehe natürlich zu meinem Wort, zufällig hat mein EDEKA diese Woche Barberie-Beine im Angebot, da habe ich natürlich zugeschlagen...

Eigentlich hätten dir heute von 15:45 - 19:00 Uhr die Ohren ständig klingeln müssen, denn beim Kochen habe ich oft an dich gedacht und beim Essen haben meine Frau und ich nur noch von dir bzw. deinem Rezept, an das ich mich stur gehalten habe, geschwärmt...
Hier die Beinchen vor dem 30minütigem 250°C Ober-Unterhitzebad...




Hier, nachdem sie die 30 Min. und anschließend 1:45h hinter sich gebracht hatten...




Honig und Salz drauf und nochmal 20-30 Min. bei 180-200° Oberhitze...




So, jetzt das Tellerbild vor dem Anschnitt...




Mein lieber Gert, ich bin 67 Jahre alt, habe einige Zeit alleine gelebt und mich selbst versorgt, dadurch auch kochen gelernt und wie mir viele bestätigen, koche ich auch recht gut und phantasievoll...
Es klappt eigentlich alles, nur bei Geflügel hatte ich immer so meine Probleme. Das ist seit heute dank Dir vorbei....
Ich habe noch nie so einen geilen Vogel (oder Teile davon) gegessen, das war einfach der Hammer. Ich habe mich stur an dein Rezept gehalten.
Beim Essen wurden meine Frau und ich ganz andächtig und leise...
Das Muskelfleisch konnte man unter der Kruste so einfach mit der Gabel heraus ziehen und war butterweich...
Die Kruste musste man natürlich, da sie schön rösch (kross) war, mit dem Messer schneiden. Es war einfach der Hammer....!!!!!
Das nächste mal mache ich einen ganzen Vogel...
Nochmal ganz lieben Dank an Dich lieber Gert...; wer so kochen kann, muss einfach ein guter, lieber Mensch sein...!  
Hier noch ein Tellerbild während des Essens, das musste einfach sein...


----------



## Gert-Show (19. Februar 2022)

Es freut mich sehr, dass du es so gut hinbekommen hast. 
Tolle Tellerbilder! Und wenn es der Missus auch schmeckt, dann haben wir Männer dreimal gewonnen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2022)

die Beinchen machen wir auch so
nur mit  Honig Sojasauce bepinselt.


----------



## Gert-Show (19. Februar 2022)

Ich habe heute "Falscher Hase" a 'la nobbi1962 versucht, mit Süßkartoffeln und Paprika aus dem Ofen. Fotos folgen.


----------



## Gert-Show (19. Februar 2022)




----------



## Gert-Show (19. Februar 2022)




----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2022)

Dein Hase hat ein Ei gegessen


----------



## Esox 1960 (19. Februar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Dein Hase hat ein Ei gegessen.


Osterhase.........


----------



## Blueser (19. Februar 2022)

Yep, der war trächtig...


----------



## Blueser (20. Februar 2022)

Hähnchenbeine, hat meine Frau gemacht. Dazu Klöße und Bohnensalat:


----------



## Elmar Elfers (20. Februar 2022)

Ich liebe Bohnensalat




(Bitte reinschauen und abwarten. Mit dem Ende hätte ich nicht gerechnet ...)


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (20. Februar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Hähnchenbeine, hat meine Frau gemacht. Dazu Klöße und Bohnensalat:
> Anhang anzeigen 399456


Da liegen wir heute ziemlich eng beieinander...

Frauchen hat auch bei uns gekocht.
Hähnchen-Oberkeulen, entbeint, mariniert (Öl, Chili-Flocken, Pfeffer, Salz) und knappe Stunde in der Röhre.
Dazu Kartoffelspalten und Bratpaprika. Ein leckerer Riesling vom Alkener Burgberg (Mosel) tat sein Übriges....


----------



## Gert-Show (21. Februar 2022)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Hähnchen-Oberkeulen, entbeint, mariniert (Öl, Chili-Flocken, Pfeffer, Salz) und knappe Stunde in der Röhre.


Heißt bei mir "Pollo Fino".


----------



## Esox 1960 (23. Februar 2022)

Heute gab es :   Ausgefegten Kühlschrank..................


----------



## Elmar Elfers (24. Februar 2022)

Queller mit selbst gemachten Nudeln, Chiliflocken, Parmesan und Garnelen - lecker!


----------



## Esox 1960 (24. Februar 2022)

Heute wieder mal, ein leckeres Hähnchen mit ,Paprika und Zwiebeln
Dazu gab es  aufgebackene Brötchen........................


----------



## Blueser (24. Februar 2022)

Pizza mit selbstgemachten Hefeteig, Schinken, Frühlingszwiebeln, Erbsen, Knoblauch und Gauda:


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Februar 2022)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Heute wieder mal, ein leckeres Hähnchen mit ,Paprika und Zwiebeln
> Dazu gab es  aufgebackene Brötchen........................
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399798


Moin Hecht,
bei uns auch Hähnchen-
mit Pommes Rot Weiß-

Römersalat mit Rucola


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. Februar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Römersalat...



Wo sind die Römer!? Schade, ich kann keine entdecken.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Februar 2022)

Zaubertrank


----------



## rhinefisher (24. Februar 2022)

Sagt mal, alle bruzeln Huhn?
Habt wohl gemeinsam ne Hühnerfarm ausgeraubt...


----------



## Esox 1960 (24. Februar 2022)

...


----------



## Ladi74 (25. Februar 2022)

Hatte Appetit auf Seelachsschnitzel bekommen und vorgestern mal ein Kilo angesetzt.
Ausserdem, geht es in 8Wochen wieder ins "gelobte Land", so es die Götter wollen...
Da muss Platz im Frost werden!


----------



## Ladi74 (25. Februar 2022)

Hab, ausserdem, noch ein paar Heringe im Frost gefunden....


----------



## Jan_Cux (25. Februar 2022)

Hausmannskost gab es heute...


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (26. Februar 2022)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Hatte Appetit auf Seelachsschnitzel bekommen und vorgestern mal ein Kilo angesetzt.
> Ausserdem, geht es in 8Wochen wieder ins "gelobte Land", so es die Götter wollen...
> Da muss Platz im Frost werden!
> Anhang anzeigen 399875
> ...



Das sieht ja super lecker aus.....
Wie machst Du sie ? ? 
Gibst Du ein kurzes Rezept frei ? ? ?

Neugierige Grüsse aus Berlin
Bernd


----------



## Esox 1960 (26. Februar 2022)

Heute einfach mal.......................   
Bratkartoffeln mit Rührei und ein paar Honig -Gürkchen.


----------



## Ladi74 (26. Februar 2022)

Hallo Bernd,
im AB gibt's einen Trööt zu dem Thema, musst mal suchen.

Google mal nach Seelachsreifer.

Ein Verkäufer bietet auch 40g Packungen für 1kg Fisch an. 
Bei vielen anderen Anbietern gibts nur die 200g Packungen für 5kg Fisch, was mir zu viel ist.

Ein ausführliches Rezept liegt immer bei. Bei YouTube gibt's auch ein Video dazu.

Da wir es gerne etwas würziger wollen, nehme ich 90-100g Meersalz und 80Tropfen Raucharoma.
Die Reifezeit breche ich schon nach 2-2,5Tagen ab, da ich gelesen habe, dass der Fisch um so fester wird, je länger er in der Lake liegt. 

Viel Spaß und guten Hunger!
VG
Raik


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Februar 2022)

Arrabbiata heute

mit Garnelen 
ich Box die Tiger gerade aus dem Fell
das letzte mal hab ich sie mit der Schale gebraten

meine Frau mag das nicht


----------



## zandertex (26. Februar 2022)

Es gab,gefüllte Hähnchenroulade(ausgelöste Keule) mit leckerer Soße,gezogen aus den Knochen und dem Gemüseresten.Dazu Gemüse und Reis. Creme Fraiche Dip gab es auch noch.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Februar 2022)

Mit Kräuterbaguette selber gekauft.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (27. Februar 2022)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd,
> im AB gibt's einen Trööt zu dem Thema, musst mal suchen.
> 
> Google mal nach Seelachsreifer.
> ...



Dankeschön


----------



## daci7 (27. Februar 2022)

Sooo,
noch bevor die Dame des Hauses aufgestanden ist, hab ich mit meinen Minions mal das Gulasch für heut Abend angesetzt.
So kann man später entspannt vom Wasser kommen und sich auf Soulfood freuen!
Grüße
David


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Februar 2022)

Das zweite Bild erinnert mich spontan an meinen Opa.
Er sagte damals zur Hühnerbrühe von Oma: "Taugt nix. Da gucken ja mehr Augen rein als raus."

Das hat natürlich nichts mit deinem Gulasch zu tun aber die Topfgucker erinnerten mich daran.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Februar 2022)

zandertex schrieb:


> Es gab,gefüllte Hähnchenroulade(ausgelöste Keule) mit leckerer Soße,gezogen aus den Knochen und dem Gemüseresten.Dazu Gemüse und Reis. Creme Fraiche Dip gab es auch noch.


toll, .
Das nenn ich mal nachahmenswert


----------



## Blueser (27. Februar 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Sooo,
> noch bevor die Dame des Hauses aufgestanden ist, hab ich mit meinen Minions mal das Gulasch für heut Abend angesetzt.
> So kann man später entspannt vom Wasser kommen und sich auf Soulfood freuen!
> Grüße
> David


Dito:


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. Februar 2022)

Eins meiner Leibgerichte.....................  
Eisbein mit Sauerkraut / Kohlwurst und Erbsenpüree.


----------



## NaabMäx (27. Februar 2022)




----------



## Floma (27. Februar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Lieber Wolfgang, sehr gerne...*räusper*
> 
> Die Entenkeulen waschen und mit Pfeffer und Salz würzen. In den Bräter Wasser (1 cm hoch) und zwei geschälte Knoblauchzehen geben, dann die Keulen bzw. das ganze Geflügel mit der Hautseite/Brustseite nach oben hinein legen. Im vorgeheizten Backofen (Ober- und Unterhitze 250 Grad) *ohne* Deckel auf mittlerer Schiene 30 Minuten "anschwitzen". (Dabei löst sich schon ein Großteil des Fettes aus dem Weihnachtsgeflügel, das gilt auch für den ganzen Vogel, egal ob Ente oder Gans). Dann etwas Wasser aufgießen auf 1-2 cm, den Deckel auf den Bräter auflegen und bei 170 Grad Umluft weiter garen. Ungefähre Zeitangaben dafür:
> - die Entenkeulen 1 h 45 min
> ...


Gert, vielen Dank. Das war wirklich gut. Wir hatten meinen Bruder mit Kind bei uns und meinen Schwiegereltern auch noch eine Keule zukommen lassen. Alle sehr zufrieden mit Enten- und Gänsekeulen.

Eigentlich wollten wir Stockenten vom Jäger, da haben wir jedoch die Saison verpasst. Mir ist dein Rezept in den Sinn gekommen und der Geflügelhof hatte zumindest noch eine Barbarie- und eine schöne Gänsekeule da. Den Bräter und den Soßenansatz mussten wir natürlich noch mit Entenkeulen aus der Metro auffüllen. Alles super, die Metro-Keulen waren im aufgetauten Zustand kaum mehr von der Frischen zu unterscheiden und am Tisch nicht mehr zuzuordnen.

Das sind die vermeindlichen Kleinigkeiten, die einen trüben, nasskalten, deutschen Winter erträglich machen.


----------



## Floma (27. Februar 2022)

Bild gibt es natürlich auch. Entenkeule mit Sekt-Weintrauben-Sauerkraut, Karottensalat und um meinen persönlichen Fetisch zu befriedigen: Kartoffelbrei.


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. Februar 2022)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 400160



....................................


----------



## Gert-Show (27. Februar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Dito:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Hütes sehen perfekt aus.


----------



## Thomas. (1. März 2022)

habe ich mir heute mal gegönnt


----------



## Blueser (1. März 2022)

Ich würde sagen: Garstufe getroffen .
Da heute, wie jeden Dienstag, meine Zwillingsenkel nach der Schule zu mir kamen, gab es wieder Pizza mit selbstgemachten Hefeteig, Champignons, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch, Salami und Edammer. Ist fast komplett alle geworden:





Ps: Mist, Rucola vergessen ...


----------



## Ladi74 (1. März 2022)

Blueser 
Schh... auf Rucola! 
Der Typ, der das Unkraut erfunden hat, gehört gesteinigt!


----------



## Mescalero (1. März 2022)

Habe ich auch immer gesagt aber mittlerweile liebe ich den nussigen Geschmack und könnte das Zeug kiloweise fressen.


----------



## Ladi74 (2. März 2022)

Jeder nach seinem Geschmack!
Von "nussig" hab ich noch nix gemerkt. Entweder grasig oder scharf.
Da bevorzuge ich den Rapunzel, der schmeckt nach..... Nüscht!;-))


----------



## Mescalero (2. März 2022)

Und knirscht zwischen den Zähnen... aber stimmt schon, Rapunzel fetzt trotz Geschmacksneutralität.


----------



## vonda1909 (2. März 2022)




----------



## Blueser (2. März 2022)

Ah, Tiefseesurimi aus Wildfang ...


----------



## Esox 1960 (2. März 2022)

Rindfleisch ,Knobi. Zwiebeln, Sahne und ein wenig "Gedöns"................


----------



## vonda1909 (2. März 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ah, Tiefseesurimi aus Wildfang ...


Eher Garnelen  dazu Reis Gemüse mit Kraben.


----------



## Jan_Cux (2. März 2022)

Das sind Garnelen?


----------



## heinzi (3. März 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Das sind Garnelen?


Nee, Surimi frisch lackiert und in Form gebracht.


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. März 2022)

Nudeln mit Tomaten-Soße und Käse...................


----------



## vonda1909 (3. März 2022)

Kennen nicht viele den Unterschied  zwischen  frischen  Meeresfrüchten und Industrieller  Herstellung  eines Produktes. 
Wenn die dann Einkaufen  gehen wird  es immer lustig  in der Küche....


----------



## Mescalero (3. März 2022)

Das war mal wieder nötig. Thai Curry, brutal scharf. Dazu ein friesisches Kaltgetränk.


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. März 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Kennen nicht viele den Unterschied  zwischen  frischen  Meeresfrüchten und Industrieller  Herstellung  eines Produktes.
> Wenn die dann Einkaufen  gehen wird  es immer lustig  in der Küche....


Das Gute an frischen Meeresfrüchten ist,.......da ist die Tüte gleich mit drin.


----------



## Blueser (4. März 2022)

Bratkartoffeln mit marinierter Sülze:


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. März 2022)

Sauerfleisch mit Bratkartoffeln..................


----------



## Blueser (5. März 2022)

Eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit scheint da vorhanden ...


----------



## zandertex (5. März 2022)

Heute gabs Rib-Eye mit Tomaten,Knobi,Petersilie und Pommes!


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. März 2022)

zandertex schrieb:


> Heute gabs Rib-Eye mit Tomaten,Knobi,Petersilie und Pommes!


Das perfekte Zigeunerstek


----------



## zandertex (5. März 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Das perfekte Zigeunerstek


Der perfekte Tiefschlag!


----------



## Jan_Cux (5. März 2022)

Das darf man ja heute nicht mehr so nennen...


----------



## zandertex (5. März 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Das darf man ja heute nicht mehr so nennen...


Deshalb nicht!


----------



## Blueser (5. März 2022)

Und was ist mit Jägerschnitzel? Ist das auch "verboten"?


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. März 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Das darf man ja heute nicht mehr so nennen...


Da war mal was mit Schnitzel abba nicht Stek


----------



## Jan_Cux (5. März 2022)

Ok, heutzutage wohl nicht mehr politisch korrekt, aber der Gesellschaft geschuldet... Mit einem Zigeuner Schnitzel verbinde ich ein sehr leckeres Essen,aber keine herabwürdigung von Sinti oder Roma.  Genau so ein Blödsinn wie das Gendern..


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. März 2022)

Auf meinen Einkaufszettel steht auch nur noch Dickmänner-


----------



## Jan_Cux (6. März 2022)

Die Dinger heißen Negerküsse


----------



## Mescalero (6. März 2022)

In einem Cafe in Thüringen gab es unlängst noch "Eisneger", ganz offiziell im Schaufenster beworben. Höchstens fünf Jahre ist das her, ich habe das Schild sogar fotografiert, glaube ich.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. März 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> In einem Cafe in Thüringen gab es unlängst noch "Eisneger", ganz offiziell im Schaufenster beworben. Höchstens fünf Jahre ist das her, ich habe das Schild sogar fotografiert, glaube ich.


Hallo,

da spinnen die Österreicher nicht so. Die haben immer noch ihren "Mohr im Schlafrock" oder je nach Gegend auch "Mohr im Hemd" auf den Speisekarten in den Lokalen - tu felix austria.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## ralle (6. März 2022)

Abendessen gestern


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. März 2022)

ralle schrieb:


> Abendessen gestern
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 400663
> Anhang anzeigen 400664
> ...


Sieht sehr lecker aus, aber was ist das  für ein Fleisch,..... Wild ?


----------



## ralle (6. März 2022)

Krustenbraten in Schwarzbiersauce zum Mittagessen


----------



## ralle (6. März 2022)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Sieht sehr lecker aus, aber was ist das  für ein Fleisch,..... Wild ?


Nein es ist ein
Hanging Tender​siehe hier https://kauf-dein-steak.de/hanging-...MIl72TurCx9gIVEdd3Ch2nNgI6EAAYASAAEgKvDvD_BwE


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. März 2022)

ralle schrieb:


> Nein es ist ein
> Hanging Tender​siehe hier https://kauf-dein-steak.de/hanging-...MIl72TurCx9gIVEdd3Ch2nNgI6EAAYASAAEgKvDvD_BwE


Ich war da am suchen-

Dieses *Entrecote / Hohe Rippe* ist ein Teilstück vom Jungbullen aus dem Zwischenrippenstück, gut zu erkennen an dem Fettauge im Anschnitt, verwendbar als Steak oder auch als Braten ein wertvolles Stück.


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. März 2022)

ralle schrieb:


> Nein es ist ein
> Hanging Tender​siehe hier https://kauf-dein-steak.de/hanging-...MIl72TurCx9gIVEdd3Ch2nNgI6EAAYASAAEgKvDvD_BwE


Danke, für die Antwort....................


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. März 2022)

Kalbsschnitzel,  mit Erbsen / Wurzeln und Kartoffeln...................


----------



## Skott (6. März 2022)

ralle schrieb:


> Nein es ist ein
> Hanging Tender​siehe hier https://kauf-dein-steak.de/hanging-...MIl72TurCx9gIVEdd3Ch2nNgI6EAAYASAAEgKvDvD_BwE


Hast du schon längere Erfahrungen mit dem Lieferanten und bist du sehr zufrieden??


----------



## Jan_Cux (6. März 2022)

Champingons, Zwiebel, Rumpsteak und Knoblauchbrot.


----------



## ollidi (6. März 2022)

Kleines Roastbeef mit Kroketten.


----------



## ralle (6. März 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Hast du schon längere Erfahrungen mit dem Lieferanten und bist du sehr zufrieden??


Nein - dort habe ich noch nicht bestellt - war nur ein Link zur Erklärung.

Wir bestellen immer hier 








						Metzgerei Kachler-Hoferer | Fleisch- & Wurstwaren aus Sugenheim
					

Fleischerfachgeschäft seit 1960 ✓ Wurst- und Fleischspezialitäten ✓ Kulinarikevents & Onlineshop mit BBQ Cuts ☎ 09165-250




					metzgerei-kachler-hoferer.de


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (6. März 2022)

Rindfleisch, ein gutes Stück falsches Filet, gemacht wie Tafelspitz....  






Eine schöne Woche Euch allen !


----------



## Lajos1 (7. März 2022)

ralle schrieb:


> Nein - dort habe ich noch nicht bestellt - war nur ein Link zur Erklärung.
> 
> Wir bestellen immer hier
> 
> ...


Hallo,

die Metzgerei kenne ich auch, die ist wirklich gut. Ganz besonders die Stadtwurst (mittelfränkische Spezialität), die Rote wie die Weiße. Wenn ich da vorbeikomme nehme ich immer etwas mit.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Skott (7. März 2022)

ralle schrieb:


> Nein - dort habe ich noch nicht bestellt - war nur ein Link zur Erklärung.
> 
> Wir bestellen immer hier
> 
> ...


Ich danke dir!


----------



## vonda1909 (7. März 2022)

ralle schrieb:


> Krustenbraten in Schwarzbiersauce zum Mittagessen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 400672
> Anhang anzeigen 400673
> Anhang anzeigen 400674


Warum  ist das  Fleisch  so grau


----------



## vonda1909 (7. März 2022)

Selbst eingelegter Sauerbraten aus dem Bürgermeisterstück 7 Tage ziehen lassen nach rheinischer Art zubereitet mit Knödel und Rotkohl


----------



## NaabMäx (7. März 2022)

Pfannenf(r)isch mit Kartoffelsalat.


----------



## ralle (7. März 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Warum  ist das  Fleisch  so grau


Kann ich Dir nicht sagen - ist ja Schweinefleisch - vieleicht liegts auch am Schwarzbier was da drübergegossen wird ? Oder schlecht belichtet


----------



## Ostseesilber (8. März 2022)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Pfannenf(r)isch mit Kartoffelsalat.
> Anhang anzeigen 400740


Ist das Zanderfilet oder Wels?


----------



## Esox 1960 (8. März 2022)

Heute mal, die schnelle Nummer.....  
Knusprig gebratener Leberkäse / Spiegelei , Krautsalat und Weißbrot.


----------



## Gert-Show (8. März 2022)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Heute mal, die schnelle Nummer.....


Schnelle Nummer am Internationalen Frauentag ist nicht gut...ich habe, anstelle Blumen zu kaufen, die Missus eh nicht haben will, ihr momentanes Lieblingsessen gezaubert: Vollkorn-Linguine mit selbstgemachter Lachs-Sahne-Soße ( so richtig mit Schalotten, Lauchzwiebeln, kleinen Tomaten, Weißwein, Sahne, Lachs und Gewürzen), aber ich kam nicht zum Foto für euch, so schnell war das vertilgt.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (8. März 2022)

Internationaler Frauentag..... Sogar Feiertag hier in Berlin !!
Nach ewiger Forderung nach Gleichberechtigung usw ..................
Also meine Frau hat heute gekocht, 
es gab Bratwurst, Salzkartoffeln und Wirsing-Gemüse.
Es war sehr lecker, habe es genossen.... 
....und natürlich sehr gelobt


----------



## Esox 1960 (9. März 2022)

Erbsensuppe mit " Wurscht " und Brot................


----------



## Esox 1960 (10. März 2022)

Rotbarsch-Filet mit Kartoffelsalat..................


----------



## Mescalero (10. März 2022)

Reminiszenz an das Schulessen (vor gefühlt 100 Jahren)
Senfsoße und Ei


----------



## Gert-Show (10. März 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Reminiszenz an das Schulessen (vor gefühlt 100 Jahren)
> Senfsoße und Ei


Das war mir aber viel lieber als der montägliche Möhreneintopf.


----------



## Mescalero (10. März 2022)

Oder Graupensuppe,


----------



## Esox 1960 (11. März 2022)

Schaschlik-Topf mit Pommes..................


----------



## ralle (13. März 2022)

Pollack mit Bratkartoffeln  und Brunnenkresse.


----------



## Minimax (13. März 2022)

Mahlzeit, 
Liebe Schlemmerboardies. Ich wende mich an euch mit einem speziellen Problem.
Ich muss am Mittwoch ein leckeres Käsefondue machen, Fertigpackung kommt nicht in Frage. Jedenfalls: Wir müssen dafür Glutenfreies Brot verwenden, das krümelige krumpelige Schxxxzeug. Anrösten in der Pfanne macht es etwas besser, ist aber immer noch doof. Ist halt so.

Hier meine  Frage an Euch: Wie erhöhe ich die Fähigkeit des Fondue so schlechtes krümeliges Schrottbrot zu umschließen, zu liebkosen mit heissem leckeren Käseschmelz?
Ich kann ja auch nicht ewig Kirschwasser reinkippen, bis es Dünn genug ist? Oder dünnmachen und dann Speisestärke?

Herrje, warum kann die verdammte Familie nicht einfach mal Käsebrote essen, dann müsst ich mir garnicht den Kopf zerbrechen


----------



## Minimax (13. März 2022)

Ich suche also nach einem Rezept für ein extra cremiges Käsefondue, das etwas dünnflüssiger ist als die normale Variante. Oh, und für mich persönlich hätte ich gerne etwas stinkigen würzigen Käse im Topf.


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. März 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich suche also nach einem Rezept für ein extra cremiges Käsefondue, das etwas dünnflüssiger ist als die normale Variante. Oh, und für mich persönlich hätte ich gerne etwas stinkigen würzigen Käse im Topf.


Helfen kann ich dir leider nicht-
aber 
stinkigen würzigen Käse
ist der Tilsiter *Nr.8* Scharf.(Silberberg)


----------



## JottU (13. März 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich suche also nach einem Rezept für ein extra cremiges Käsefondue, das etwas dünnflüssiger ist als die normale Variante. Oh, und für mich persönlich hätte ich gerne etwas stinkigen würzigen Käse im Topf.



Ich würde es über das Mengenverhältnis regeln. Halt etwas mehr Wein/Sahne nehmen und dann halt mit der Stärke rantasten. 
Wird bis Mittwoch zwar etwas eng, aber ein guter ausgereifter Harzer macht sich auch gut im Fondue. 
Mach ich manchmal nur mit dem.


----------



## Blueser (13. März 2022)

Ihr schreckt aber auch vor nichts zurück.
Da kann man auch mal auf Grund der hohen Energiepreise die Körperhygiene für ein paar Tage einschränken. Fällt dann eh nicht auf ...


----------



## Minimax (13. März 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ihr schreckt aber auch vor nichts zurück.
> Da kann man auch mal auf Grund der hohen Energiepreise die Körperhygiene für ein paar Tage einschränken. Fällt dann eh nicht auf ...


Ach jetzt sei doch mal nicht so bitter. Hier, lecker Trill, mit den guten *Jod*-S11 Körnchen. Mmmh, das ist Superfood. Lachen hilft.


----------



## Naish82 (13. März 2022)

Ich mach es immer so, Rezept von nem Kumpel aus der Schweiz

Moitié/Moitié 
Halb Gruyère, halb vacherin, 200g pro Person.
Topf vorher mit Knoblauch ausreiben, ca 1dl Weißwein pro 200gr Bzw pro Person.
Andicken dann nach Bedarf mit Maïzena.

War mit der Konsistenz immer sehr zufrieden,


----------



## Minimax (13. März 2022)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Ich mach es immer so, Rezept von nem Kumpel aus der Schweiz
> 
> Moitié/Moitié
> Halb Gruyère, halb vacherin, 200g pro Person.
> ...


Super, vielen Dank!
Was ist Maïzena? Maisstärke? Ich kenne das nixht?


----------



## Naish82 (13. März 2022)

Ja, ist Maisstörke.
Und über Weißwein/Stärke lässt sich die Konsistenz prima einstellen.

Muss ich auch ganz dringend mal wieder machen wo ich drüber nachdenke…


----------



## Minimax (13. März 2022)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Muss ich auch ganz dringend mal wieder machen wo ich drüber nachdenke…


Ja seltsam, nicht wahr? In meiner Kindheit gabs immer mal wieder ein Käsefondue, damals noch aus der Fertigpackung, aber ich kann mich garnicht mehr erinnern wanns das letzte Mal war. Das muss buchstäblich Jahrzehnte her sein.
Wenn ich es recht Bedenke, muss man ja auch nicht ausschließlich Brot verwenden, sondern auch leckere Gemüseschnitzchen oder Weintrauben oderso.
Family jedenfalls freut sich drauf.


----------



## Naish82 (13. März 2022)

Wir machen das immer im Skiurlaub.
Das Brot hinterher in feinste angebratene (Ösi-) speckwürfel zu dippen gibt dem sich noch den Extrakick.


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. März 2022)

Mein nächstes Ziel ist
wie jetzt auf VOX zu sehen ist ein 
Dorschkopf 
zu machen


----------



## vonda1909 (15. März 2022)

Adeliges  Essen  von Gestern!


----------



## Gert-Show (15. März 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Adeliges Essen von Gestern!


Klassiker, wird mit (fast) jedem Aufwärmen besser.


----------



## Mescalero (15. März 2022)

Matjes so wie ich ihn am liebsten mag.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (16. März 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Matjes so wie ich ihn am liebsten mag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So hab ich ihn noch nicht gegessen...
Sieht aber super lecker aus


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. März 2022)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> So hab ich ihn noch nicht gegessen...
> Sieht aber super lecker aus


Apfel Zwiebel Sahne Matjes
Mit Pellkartoffeln od. Bratkartoffeln


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (17. März 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Apfel Zwiebel Sahne Matjes
> Mit Pellkartoffeln od. Bratkartoffeln



genau, so kenne ich ihn, so mag ich ihn   

Ich kenne aber (noch) nicht das viele "Grün" ganz unten, reichlich Majo dazwischen und reichlich Tomate obendrauf .....
.....sieht aber lecker aus und wird probiert


----------



## Blueser (17. März 2022)

Morgen gibt es Soljanka


----------



## vonda1909 (17. März 2022)

Emdener Matjes  ein Gedicht.....


----------



## Blueser (17. März 2022)

Soljanka ist soweit fertig, heute noch etwas köcheln lassen und morgen aufwärmen. Dann hat sie die richtige Konsistenz:


----------



## Gert-Show (17. März 2022)

Werter Blueser die Cornichons sind aber nicht stilecht, da mit Essig eingelegt. Salzgurken wären originaler.


----------



## Blueser (17. März 2022)

Erlaubt ist, was schmeckt .
Die Hainicher sind allerdings sehr mild, was die Säure betrifft. Passt schon so, Essig würde ich jedenfalls nicht noch zusätzlich rein machen. Welch ein Frevel...


----------



## Mescalero (17. März 2022)

Salami haste rein?


----------



## Blueser (17. März 2022)

Was im Kühlschrank war, und ne ganze Fleischwurst.


----------



## vollek (17. März 2022)

Gab's bei mir auch,lecker


----------



## Blueser (17. März 2022)

Im Sommer mach ich die mal mit Fisch anstatt Wurst etc.
Fischsoljanka gab es lange nicht mehr bei uns, freu mich schon darauf...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (18. März 2022)

Gab es soeben beim Fischkopp auf dem Teller!


----------



## Ostseesilber (18. März 2022)

Welcher Fisch ist das Fischkopp?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (18. März 2022)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Welcher Fisch ist das Fischkopp?


Ich habe einen Seelachs dafür verwendet!

Ist relativ schnell gemacht und schmeck echt lecker.
Weitere Zutaten waren lediglich 1 angeschwitzte Zwiebel und Knoblauch.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (19. März 2022)

Auch bei uns zum Mittag Fisch....  
.... Kabeljau - Loin, leicht paniert, gebraten, Petersilienwurzel in Stiften gedünstet und karamellisiert, ein kleines Sößchen mit Dill verfeinert und Salzkartoffeln dazu.
Ein leckerer Riesling "Alte Reben" vom Bopparder Hamm war dazu die Krönung    

Ein schönes WE Euch


----------



## zandertex (19. März 2022)

Heute wird Gegrillt,der Nudelsalat ist schon fertig.


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. März 2022)

zandertex schrieb:


> Heute wird Gegrillt,der Nudelsalat ist schon fertig.


Wie schön glänzt der Salat


----------



## Esox 1960 (19. März 2022)

Jägerschnitzel (Pute) mit Kartoffelpüree................


----------



## Esox 1960 (19. März 2022)

zandertex schrieb:


> Heute wird Gegrillt,der Nudelsalat ist schon fertig.


Salat kann , Bier darf und Fleisch muss beim grillen dabei sein..................


----------



## Tikey0815 (19. März 2022)

Was wird das?


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. März 2022)

Spagetti Carbonara


----------



## Tikey0815 (19. März 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Spagetti Carbonara








Meine Jungs stehen Schlange dafür


----------



## Blueser (19. März 2022)

Gehören da nicht noch Eier rein?


----------



## racoon (19. März 2022)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Salat kann , Bier darf und Fleisch muss beim grillen dabei sein..................


Halloooo???
Es ist in den meisten Teilen Deutschlands gesetzlich verboten,  ohne Bier an einem Grill zu stehen.


----------



## Skott (19. März 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Gehören da nicht noch Eier rein?


Richtig, und zwar unbedingt. Man rechnet pro Person ein Ei, aber davon nur eines komplett und die anderen nur das Eidotter.
Beispiel: Spagetti C. für 4 Personen= 1 Ei + 3 Eigelb (Dotter) mit dem gerieben Parmesan oder Parmigiano verrühren und unter die Nudeln heben.
Für die "Cremesse" vorher etwas Nudelwasser in die Speckmasse rühren, dann die Spagetti dazu und zum Schluss die Ei/Käse-Mischung unterheben und
etwas stocken lassen...


----------



## Tikey0815 (19. März 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Gehören da nicht noch Eier rein?


Bei mir nicht, das ist Tikey Spezial, viel Knobi und fettig ist wichtig


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. März 2022)

Ich weiß aber was noch fehlt:


Carbonara e una Coca Cola.


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. März 2022)

Kartoffeleintopf  nochmal  machen -
bevor der Sommer kommt


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. März 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Kartoffeleintopf  nochmal  machen -
> bevor der Sommer kommt



Soll das etwa heißen Du isst im Winter auch kein Eis!? 

Ein Eis passt immer, genau wie Kartoffeleintopf oder ein Mettbrötchen mit Zwiebelringen.


----------



## ollidi (19. März 2022)

Ich habe heute auch mal den Grill angeschmissen.
Für mein Frauchen gab es Lamm in griechischer Marinade und für mich ein Entrecote in einer Kräutermarinade.
Dazu gekräuterte Schafskäsewürfel und etwas Paprika mit Zucchini in Knofiöl geschmurgelt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. März 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Gehören da nicht noch Eier rein?


richtig, und ohne Sahne!
Nur Eigelb


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. März 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> richtig, und ohne Sahne!
> Nur Eigelb


Moin Dorsch,
wenn Gas alle
brauchen wir ein
2Platten Kochfeld?


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. März 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Dorsch,
> wenn Gas alle
> brauchen wir ein
> 2Platten Kochfeld?


Hab noch einen 2-Flammengaskocher aus Fernfahrerzeiten und noch 17 Gaskartuschen.
Das reicht noch ziemlich lange


----------



## Blueser (20. März 2022)

Rouladen, Klöße und Bohnensalat. Gab es lange nicht mehr ...


----------



## Floma (20. März 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Richtig, und zwar unbedingt. Man rechnet pro Person ein Ei, aber davon nur eines komplett und die anderen nur das Eidotter.
> Beispiel: Spagetti C. für 4 Personen= 1 Ei + 3 Eigelb (Dotter) mit dem gerieben Parmesan oder Parmigiano verrühren und unter die Nudeln heben.
> Für die "Cremesse" vorher etwas Nudelwasser in die Speckmasse rühren, dann die Spagetti dazu und zum Schluss die Ei/Käse-Mischung unterheben und
> etwas stocken lassen...


Genau und den Geheimtipp hast du quasi auch schon eingebaut. Meiner Meinung nach muss die Eier/Käsemasse mit etwas Nudelwasser bei einer Temperatur untergerührt werden,  bei der gar nichts stockt, also im Zweifel kurz warten. Dann nochmal auf kleiner Flamme (unter anhaltendem Rühren), bis kurz vor die persönliche Zielkonsistenz. Schnell runter von der Flamme und noch kurz weiter rühren. Die Eier ziehen dabei zwangsläufig etwas nach und man bekommt eine traumhafte Sähmigkeit. 

Nun zu meinem Abendessen. Bis 17 Uhr hat es keiner zum Bäcker geschafft. Somit Grießbrei!


----------



## Gert-Show (20. März 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Somit Grießbrei!


Aber perfekt angerichtet!


----------



## Gert-Show (20. März 2022)

Nach dem gemeinsamen OCC-Angelabend mit der Missus gibt es gleich das heute Nachmittag vorbereitet Gulasch mit Klößen und Rotkohl.
Foto folgt...


----------



## Gert-Show (20. März 2022)




----------



## racoon (21. März 2022)

Nachdem ich hier immer fleißig mitlese, lasse ich Euch auch mal teilhaben, am Samstag stand ich auch mal wieder etwas länger in der Küche.
Zwei schöne Stücke Fleisch vom MdV, eine Schweinenuss und eine falsche Rinderlende, schön mit Salz eingerieben



danach einen ordentlichen Klecks Senf einmassiert


und in einem 'kleinen' Stückchen Butterschmalz von allen Seiten scharf anbraten





Fleisch wieder raus aus dem Bräter und ein paar Zwiebelchen und Knobizehen anschwitzen



Paprika, Karotten und eine gute Hand voll Cocktailtomaten auch kurz anschwitzen, dazu lediglich grob gemahlenen Pfeffer



und mit einem 'Schlückchen' Rotwein ablöschen, dazu nochmal die Hälfte der Flüssigkeit als Gemüsebrühe ergänzen




Dann kommt die wichtigste Zutat - Zeit. Das Fleisch schmurgelt dann bei geringer Hitze rund 2,5 - 3 Stunden , bevor es raus kommt, etwas abkühlen lassen und gleich in Scheiben schneiden




Zwischenzeitlich das ganze weichgekochte Gemüse durch ein Sieb reiben, macht die Soße schön sämig





und die Fleischscheiben zurück ins Soßenbad. 




und dann kommt der grausame Teil, alles abkühlen lassen und am folgenden Tag wieder aufwärmen, ein paar Knödelchen und einen Klecks Wirsinggemüse dazu und reinhauen bis die Plauze glänzt.


----------



## Esox 1960 (21. März 2022)

"Ausgefegte Kombüse"......................  

Labskaus , Spiegeleier, Senf - Gürkchen.


----------



## Lorenz (21. März 2022)

Der Skipper hat gekocht bzw geschnitten 





Gelbflossenthun (vom Kollegen gefangen)


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. März 2022)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> "Aus gefegte Kombüse"......................
> 
> Labskaus , Spiegeleier, Senf - Gürkchen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 401865


Und was ist mit die *Rollmöpse*


----------



## Mescalero (21. März 2022)

Wahrscheinlich gibts keine, weil das heutzutage als sexistisch gilt. Vermutlich müssen die jetzt Heringsrouladen genannt werden und bis das geklärt ist (in Brüssel bei der Dingsbums-Kommission) gibt es Labskaus ohne Rollmöpse.


----------



## Esox 1960 (21. März 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit die *Rollmöpse*


Die habe ich ganz vergessen , nobbi.
Ach nee ,da sind sie ja.....................


----------



## Esox 1960 (22. März 2022)

Nochmal, ein leckeres Hack / Kohltöpfen ......................


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. März 2022)

Wette gewonnen!
Entenkeule schmeckt Dienstags mindestens so gut wie Sonntags, dazu frittierter Blumenkohl
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
.

Nachdem ich nun ein paar Wochen gesundheitlich etwas außer Gefecht war,
habe ich heute endlich mal wieder was Ordentliches zubereitet.
Seht selbst.


----------



## Minimax (22. März 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Wette gewonnen!
> Entenkeule schmeckt Dienstags mindestens so gut wie Sonntags, dazu frittierter Blumenkohl
> 
> 
> ...


Back with a Vengeance!*
Sieht sehr gut und knusprig aus lieber Brillendorsch und ein schönes Beispiel das bei schwerem Geflügel** keine Verpflichtung zu winterlichen Beilagen wie Knödel oder Rotkohl etc besteht.
Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, das die köstliche Kombination auch mit gedämpftem/gekochtem statt fritierten Blumenkohl funktioniert, und vielleicht etwas bekömmlicher ist?

Hg
Minimax


*ich hab gernicht mitbekommen, das Du malad warst, lieber Christian. Gute Besserung nachträglich.
**Damit meine ich Ente, Gans, Schwan, Polarvögel und Moas. Huhn, Pute, Wachtel, Taube zählt als leichtes Geflügel und fällt damit automatisch in das Ressort 'Fisch/Meeresfrüchte/Nagetiere'


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Huhn, Pute, Wachtel, Taube zählt als leichtes Geflügel


Die Pute wird aber schwerer als Ente und Gans. Etwa so schwer wie n Schwan.


----------



## JottU (23. März 2022)

Da geht es wohl eher um den Fettgehalt, bei leicht/schwer.


----------



## Blueser (23. März 2022)

Mal eine eher ketzerische Frage :
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Thermomix oder seinem LIDL-Clone und was macht ihr damit?


----------



## JottU (23. März 2022)

Meine Schwester hat so ein Teil. Jetzt nach einem Jahr, steht der nur noch rum. Kaum mehr genutzt, ausser für Marmeladen und Likör.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. März 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, das die köstliche Kombination auch mit gedämpftem/gekochtem statt fritierten Blumenkohl funktioniert, und vielleicht etwas bekömmlicher ist?


Stimmt, frittiert ist zwar sehr lecker, aber der Magen muss schon etwas robuster sein


----------



## heinzi (23. März 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Entenkeule schmeckt Dienstags mindestens so gut wie Sonntags, dazu frittierter Blumenkohl


Machst Du den Blumenkohl direkt im Airfryer? Wenn ja, wie? Finde ich sehr interessant. Ich habe den bisher immer in der Pfanne mit Öl/Fett gemacht. Dabei zerfällt er aber etwas.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. März 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Machst Du den Blumenkohl direkt im Airfryer? Wenn ja, wie? Finde ich sehr interessant. Ich habe den bisher immer in der Pfanne mit Öl/Fett gemacht. Dabei zerfällt er aber etwas.


ich tu die Röschen in eine Schüssel, ein Esslöffel öl drauf, gewürzt und umgerührt.
Dann 20 Min in die Airfritte.


----------



## heinzi (23. März 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ich tu die Röschen in eine Schüssel, ein Esslöffel öl drauf, gewürzt und umgerührt.
> Dann 20 Min in die Airfritte.


Vielen Dank, werde ich auch mal testen. Temperatur etwa 180 Grad?


----------



## Mescalero (23. März 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Mal eine eher ketzerische Frage :
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Thermomix oder seinem LIDL-Clone und was macht ihr damit?


Ja, aber nur visueller Natur. 
Eine Nachbarin hat ihren so am Fenster drapiert, dass man ihn gut sehen kann, wenn man vorbeiläuft.
Und ich laufe sehr oft vorbei, eine unserer Gassirunden führt dort lang.
Jedes Mal denke ich: "Wie gut, dass ich den Tausender für den Quirl mit Digitalanzeige nicht investiert habe, da kann man richtig viel Angelzeug einkaufen stattdessen."


----------



## Gert-Show (23. März 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Mal eine eher ketzerische Frage :
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Thermomix oder seinem LIDL-Clone und was macht ihr damit?


Ich persönlich habe eher Blickkontakt damit, da der in *meiner* Küche herumsteht (Frechheit, oder?), aber meine Missus Jenny-FfM  schmeißt den ab und zu an und macht durchaus leckere Dinge damit.

Edit: Mich stört aber, dass dieses Teil jeden erledigten Arbeitsschritt mit einer lauten Musik unterlegt. Wenn ich das auch so machen würde, wenn ich koche, hätten die Nachbarn eine Dauer-Karaoke-Beschallung.


----------



## Tricast (23. März 2022)

So schlecht kann der Thermomix nicht sein (außer vielleicht der Preis) sonst hätten nicht so viele Profiköche den in der Küche stehen. Ob man den im Privathaushalt wirklich braucht ist wohl eher eine Frage der "Möchte ich haben". Wie Eismaschine und andere Helferlein. Jedenfalls lässt sich damit hervorragend Milchreis zubereiten und Weißbrot schreddern zum angeln.  

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Mescalero (23. März 2022)

Eine andere Nachbarin meinte mal, das Teil wäre so genial, damit könne das Töchterchen ganz alleine z.B. eine Bolognese zubereiten. Echt jetzt? Die Kleine war zu der Zeit ungefähr 12, da kochen andere Knirpse ein Dreigängemenü und zwar ganz oldschool nach Kochbuch. 
Dafür braucht man bestimmt nicht so einen Kübel.

Sicher kann das Ding allerhand aber das kann jede ganz normal ausgestattete Küche auch. Mag sein, dass es cool ist damit zu kochen aber dass man so etwas "braucht" lasse ich mir nicht einreden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. März 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> sonst hätten nicht so viele Profiköche den in der Küche stehen.


Profis kochen damit aber nicht.
Das ist einfach ein Hightechmixer, der in der Profiküche ne Menge Zeit spart.
Aber kochen tun sie damit niemals.


----------



## Tricast (23. März 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Profis kochen damit aber nicht.
> Das ist einfach ein Hightechmixer, der in der Profiküche ne Menge Zeit spart.
> Aber kochen tun sie damit niemals.


Habe ich auch nie behauptet. Damit kann man auch nicht Kochen was wir unter Kochen verstehen, es fehlen einfach die Röstaromen. Aber Milchreis lässt sich damit prima Kochen oder andere Gerichte die ständig gerührt werden müssen. Aber der Mixer ist schon gut, für den der kein Geld für einen Paco Jet hat.

Gruß Heinz

Und wenn die Frau des Hauses meint sie müsste auch ein Spielzeug haben, warum nicht.


----------



## Gert-Show (23. März 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Aber kochen tun sie damit niemals.


Profis vielleicht nicht, aber die Missus macht damit für 2 Personen leckere Gerichte, z.B. Zanderfilet mit Zitronenbutter und Salzkartoffeln. Ist echt lecker und erspart mir nach 9 Stunden Arbeit und 2 Stunden Angeln (Wegzeit nicht mitgerechnet) gut 35 Minuten in der Küche. Die Rezepte sind schon auf auf dem Gerät drauf, das ist auch mit der Internet verbunden und man (frau) kann da neue Rezepte herunterladen. Von daher sage ich als Küchenchef


----------



## zandertex (23. März 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Profis kochen damit aber nicht.
> Das ist einfach ein Hightechmixer, der in der Profiküche ne Menge Zeit spart.
> Aber kochen tun sie damit niemals.


Ich möchte nicht wissen was die Firma bezahlt,das so ein Teil in ner Fernsehsendung mal ins Bild kommt.


----------



## Esox 1960 (23. März 2022)

Ach man, ich freute mich auf auf schöne Bilder, von lecker belegten Tellern . 
Und was sehe ich ,fast nur ( g e )  Sülze und dann auch noch,...  ohne Bratkartoffeln.


----------



## Floma (24. März 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Profis vielleicht nicht, aber die Missus macht damit für 2 Personen leckere Gerichte, z.B. Zanderfilet mit Zitronenbutter und Salzkartoffeln. Ist echt lecker und erspart mir nach 9 Stunden Arbeit und 2 Stunden Angeln (Wegzeit nicht mitgerechnet) gut 35 Minuten in der Küche. Die Rezepte sind schon auf auf dem Gerät drauf, das ist auch mit der Internet verbunden und man (frau) kann da neue Rezepte herunterladen. Von daher sage ich als Küchenchef


Der Zander wird dann aber nicht gemixt?


----------



## Gert-Show (24. März 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Der Zander wird dann aber nicht gemixt?


Nein, im Dampf gegart.


----------



## Blueser (24. März 2022)

Zum Mixen nimmt man einen Paco Jet ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. März 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Zum Mixen nimmt man einen Paco Jet ...



Warum denn nur einen? Bei diesen Schnäppchenpreisen nimmt man direkt zwei Stück, dann ist man beim Mixen auch schneller. 
Dazu noch einen original Beefer Grill und ein oder zwei Thermomix Geräte, dann macht sich das bisschen Haushalt Kochen von ganz allein.


----------



## Ostseesilber (24. März 2022)

...5 Scheine ehrlich? Die haben doch einen Schuss, da bekomme ich doch (fast) 7 Sportex Ruten.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. März 2022)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> ...5 Scheine ehrlich? Die haben doch einen Schuss, da bekomme ich doch (fast) 7 Sportex Ruten.


Eine war da für 8 Scheine
aber nur
800€ lieferservice


----------



## Esox 1960 (24. März 2022)

Was geht fast immer........................?
Richtig ,....  Curry- Wurst, Pommes.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. März 2022)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Was geht fast immer........................?
> Richtig ,....  Curry- Wurst, Pommes.
> Anhang anzeigen 402166



und ganz ohne Thermomix


----------



## Jan_Cux (24. März 2022)

Der Thermomix kann keine Currywurst Pommes.... ?  Na denn kauf ich mir den erst gar nicht.


----------



## Jason (24. März 2022)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Was geht fast immer........................?
> Richtig ,....  Curry- Wurst, Pommes.
> Anhang anzeigen 402166


Da fehlt Mayo. Keine typische Mantaplatte. Aber das Tellerbild sieht lecker aus.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Esox 1960 (24. März 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Da fehlt Mayo. Keine typische Mantaplatte. Aber das Tellerbild sieht lecker aus.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Sei froh, dass Du nicht gesehen hast, wieviel Mayo ich mir nach
dem Foto, noch auf die Pommes gehauen habe.
Cholesterinwerte sind wieder im Level................


----------



## Floma (24. März 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Da fehlt Mayo. Keine typische Mantaplatte. Aber das Tellerbild sieht lecker aus.
> 
> Gruß Jason


So wie ich das Tellerbild interpretiere, wurde die Mayonnaise bei der Andeutung eines Salats im ersten Quadraten eingesetzt. Nicht in Reinform, aber als Ingredenz dessen, was die schonungslos offengelegten Radieschen zumindest rudimentär bedeckt.


----------



## Esox 1960 (25. März 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Apfel Zwiebel Sahne Matjes
> Mit Pellkartoffeln od. Bratkartoffeln


So ungefähr nobbi ?
Das war sehr lecker heute.

War allerdings ,mit Joghurt - Soße.


----------



## zandertex (25. März 2022)

Alles vorbereitet für heute Abend.....
Frikadellen,Bratkartoffeln,Blumenkohl.


----------



## zandertex (25. März 2022)

Nur noch 20 min.in den Ofen.


----------



## rustaweli (26. März 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Im Sommer mach ich die mal mit Fisch anstatt Wurst etc.
> Fischsoljanka gab es lange nicht mehr bei uns, freu mich schon darauf...


Hört sich sehr gut an! Die Basis bleibt wie bei Soljanka und lediglich Fleisch wird gegen Fisch getauscht? Welche Fischsorten eignen sich dafür?


----------



## Blueser (26. März 2022)

Yep, genau so. Habe das letzte mal Zander genommen und aus den Resten vorher eine Brühe gekocht. Eignet sich bestimmt auch jeder andere Fisch.


----------



## Tikey0815 (26. März 2022)

Heute mal wieder kein Bild meiner Kochkünste, wir gehen in ne Burgerschmiede, Sohn hat uns eingeladen


----------



## Esox 1960 (26. März 2022)

Züricher Geschnetzeltes und ein knuspriger Schweizer - Rösti ...................


----------



## Stippi68 (26. März 2022)

Morzarella mit warmen Tomaten, Scampis (Kaisergranat) mit und ohne Schale.
Die Scampis ließen sich schlecht aus der Schale lösen. Daher die Schale aufgeschnitten und entdarmt. Dann gewürzt und in Butter gebraten.
War echt lecker!


----------



## Ostseesilber (26. März 2022)

Der Rösti sieht extrem gut aus, kannst mal beschreiben wie du den machst, Esox 1960?


----------



## Esox 1960 (26. März 2022)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Der Rösti sieht extrem gut aus, kannst mal beschreiben wie du den machst, Esox 1960?


Den Rösti, habe ich nach diesem Rezept gemacht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. März 2022)

gestern mal etwas gegrillt, lecker Bauchscheiben und etwas Gemüse


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. März 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> gestern mal etwas gegrillt, lecker Bauchscheiben und etwas Gemüse
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 402429


Mein Bauch ,liebt Schweinebauch, das kann man sogar sehen..................


----------



## Blueser (28. März 2022)

Geht gleich in den Ofen; die Kids lieben meine Pizzen ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (28. März 2022)

Heute mal nen Fehlschlag.... hörte sich Lecker an, war aber denn doch nicht meins.
	

		
			
		

		
	






So sollte es aussehen...

So ist es geworden.... 
Sauerteigbrot, Kimchee, Saurer Apfel, Cheddar Käse, Remoulade... mit Honig Chili Soße als Dipp.


----------



## Jan_Cux (28. März 2022)

Das dunkle hat mich nicht gestört, aber das gesamte Gemackserlebnis war nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Mescalero (29. März 2022)

Eigentlich sieht das gut aus. Wundert mich, dass es nicht so gut geschmeckt hat. Vielleicht lag es (mit) am Kerrygold - dieser angebliche Cheddar ist eine Beleidigung für Käseliebhaber.


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. März 2022)

Schweine- Filet mit Paprika-Soße und Kartoffel- Ecken.


----------



## Jan_Cux (29. März 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Eigentlich sieht das gut aus. Wundert mich, dass es nicht so gut geschmeckt hat. Vielleicht lag es (mit) am Kerrygold - dieser angebliche Cheddar ist eine Beleidigung für Käseliebhaber.


Das kann sein, das Brot bekommt eine 2. Chance mit anderem Käse und anderem Kimichee.


----------



## Kauli11 (29. März 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> So sollte es aussehen...
> 
> So ist es geworden....
> Sauerteigbrot, Kimchee, Saurer Apfel, Cheddar Käse, Remoulade... mit Honig Chili Soße als Dipp.


Machst du das Kimchee selber, oder kann man das fertig kaufen? Hast du da mal eine Adresse? Habe mal von einer Koreanerin selbst hergestelltes Kimchee bekommen. Das war ein Genuß !!! Leider habe ich mich nicht um das Rezept gekümmert und die Gute ist mittlerweile verstorben.
Suche deshalb immer noch ein gutes Kimchee- Rezept.


----------



## Mescalero (29. März 2022)

Im asiatischen Supermarkt gibt es fertiges zu kaufen. Ich habe es noch nie gegessen, einen konkreten Tipp habe ich deshalb nicht. Obwohl ich mal eine koreanische Mitbewohnerin hatte, aber die mochte es nicht.


----------



## Jan_Cux (29. März 2022)

Ich habe es im Koreanischem Restaurant gekauft. Gibt es aber auch im Asia Laden und auch bei Edeka.


----------



## Esox 1960 (30. März 2022)

Resteverwertung.................. 
Champions in saurer Sahne mit Toast und Schinkenstreifen.


----------



## Blueser (30. März 2022)

Butter Chicken Masala, schmeckt fast so gut wie das vom Inder. Nach einem Rezept des Monsieur Cuisine ...


----------



## Gert-Show (30. März 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Butter Chicken Masala, schmeckt fast so gut wie das vom Inder. Nach einem Rezept des Monsieur Cuisine ...
> Anhang anzeigen 402717


Tolle Schuhe.


----------



## Blueser (30. März 2022)

Was für Schuhe?


----------



## Mescalero (30. März 2022)

Spielverderber, die Adiletten hättest du ruhig lassen können, that's life.


----------



## Blueser (30. März 2022)

Ne, waren welche von Fila. Will aber hier keine Werbung für machen ...


----------



## Mescalero (30. März 2022)

Nicht gekocht aber gekauft, Tiramisu Eis (Feinkost Albrecht)


----------



## vollek (31. März 2022)

Hatte mal Bock auf T Bone mit Salat.


----------



## Jan_Cux (31. März 2022)

Lecker, aber wäre mir zu Schade für die Pfanne.


----------



## Blueser (31. März 2022)

Hoffentlich ist das Fleisch noch medium, sieht ziemlich geschrumpft aus ...


----------



## vollek (31. März 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist das Fleisch noch medium, sieht ziemlich geschrumpft aus ...


Ging grad noch so, kam von Arbeit und hatte richtig Kohldampf, dann klingelt auch noch das Handy. Anrichten könnte man auch besser,bin kein Koch aber mir hat es gemundet.


----------



## Ostseesilber (31. März 2022)

Definitiv eines der Rezepte für das allein sich schon die Mitgliedschaft im AB lohnt...Vielen Dank nochmal für den Tip Esox1960.


----------



## Esox 1960 (1. April 2022)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Definitiv eines der Rezepte für das allein sich schon die Mitgliedschaft im AB lohnt...Vielen Dank nochmal für den Tip Esox1960.


Bitte schön, gerne,..... der Rösti sieht auch super gelungen aus.


----------



## rhinefisher (1. April 2022)

Gestern war im Mastbetrieb nebenan Kastrationstag - da gibt es bei mir immer lecker "Klötzkes".
Einfach köstlich...


----------



## Thomas. (1. April 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Gestern war im Mastbetrieb nebenan Kastrationstag - da gibt es bei mir immer lecker "Klötzkes".
> Einfach köstlich...
> Anhang anzeigen 402900


Erinnere mich bitte daran das wenn wir uns das nächste mal treffen und du mir was zu essen anbietest,  das ich dankend ablehne


----------



## Mooskugel (1. April 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Gestern war im Mastbetrieb nebenan Kastrationstag - da gibt es bei mir immer lecker "Klötzkes".
> Einfach köstlich...
> Anhang anzeigen 402900



Man muss Chancen nutzen wenn sie sich einem bieten.


----------



## Gert-Show (1. April 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Gestern war im Mastbetrieb nebenan Kastrationstag - da gibt es bei mir immer lecker "Klötzkes".
> Einfach köstlich...
> Anhang anzeigen 402900


 Habe schon schlechtere Aprilscherze gelesen


----------



## Ostseesilber (1. April 2022)

Ich fürchte, das ist keiner...


----------



## Mooskugel (1. April 2022)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, das ist keiner...


Das sind die besten, bei denen man nicht weiß ob doch oder nicht.


----------



## Esox 1960 (1. April 2022)

Kalbsleber - Geschnetzeltes mit Zwiebel/ Apfel - Malzbier -Soße und Bandnudeln................


----------



## Gert-Show (1. April 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Gestern war im Mastbetrieb nebenan Kastrationstag - da gibt es bei mir immer lecker "Klötzkes".
> Einfach köstlich...
> Anhang anzeigen 402900


Ich sag mal: Hähnchenherzen. Oder Oliven!


----------



## Jan_Cux (1. April 2022)

Ja für Bullenhoden bisschen lütt....


----------



## rhinefisher (2. April 2022)

Pilze...


----------



## Mooskugel (2. April 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Pilze...


Ja ja


----------



## Mooskugel (2. April 2022)

Mal etwas Fisch, Zander und Forelle und alles selbst geangelt.


----------



## ralle (2. April 2022)

Steak aus der Rinderhüfte. Vorgegart im Sous-Vide Vefahren - dazu Pommes und Salat.


----------



## Jan_Cux (2. April 2022)

Bestimmt zart, aber die Brataromen kommen auf den Bilder nicht wirklich rüber.


----------



## ralle (2. April 2022)

stimmt - es war leider etwas zuviel Sud mit in den Tiegel geraten.
dann bekommt es keine Bräune mehr. Geschmacklich wr es trotzdem top !


----------



## Minimax (2. April 2022)

ralle schrieb:


> Steak aus der Rinderhüfte. Vorgegart im Sous-Vide Vefahren - dazu Pommes und Salat.
> Anhang anzeigen 403085
> Anhang anzeigen 403086
> Anhang anzeigen 403087
> ...


Lieber ralle,
Was ist denn das für ein weiss angemachtes Gemüse auf dem zweiten Bild links?


----------



## Jan_Cux (3. April 2022)

Würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (3. April 2022)

Ich tippe mal auf Chicoree ...


----------



## Vanner (3. April 2022)

Evtl. Apfel und Lauch würde ich sagen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. April 2022)

Halbes Hähnchen aus dem Backofen, mit Kartoffelsalat.......................


----------



## ralle (4. April 2022)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf Chicoree ...


Richtig - mit Apfel


----------



## Ostseesilber (4. April 2022)

Sorry wegen der Fragerei immer...aber kannst bei dem Salat mal schreiben wie du ihn zubereitest Ralle, sieht sehr gut aus mit dem hellen Dressing und ich bin ständig auf der Suche nach Inspiration...


----------



## Esox 1960 (4. April 2022)

Heute mal,... Senf- Eier mit  Kartoffeln.


----------



## Gert-Show (4. April 2022)

ralle schrieb:


> Richtig - mit Apfel


Genau, so hat das meine Mutter immer gemacht: Chicoree mit Apfelschnitzen, angemacht mit Peffer, Salz, etwas Zitronensaft und saurer Sahne.


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. April 2022)

Heute gab es lecker Fritata mit grünem Spargel


----------



## Blueser (5. April 2022)

Jambalaya:


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. April 2022)

Oh , was für feine Sachen heute. 
Da kann ich ,mit meinen Nudeln mit Tomatensoße,
aber mal so richtig einpacken.............


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. April 2022)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Da kann ich ,mit meinen Nudeln mit Tomatensoße,
> aber mal so richtig einpacken.


warum? ist doch auch lecker, schön mit Parmesan mhh


----------



## Minimax (5. April 2022)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Oh , was für feine Sachen heute.
> Da kann ich ,mit meinen Nudeln mit Tomatensoße,
> aber mal so richtig einpacken.............
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 403264


Esox, Du glaubst garnicht, wie ich mich nach einem einfachen, ehrlichen Teller Nudeln (bin zu altmodisch für das 'Pasta'-Gequatsche)sehne, mit ner leckeren Tomatensauce und dann Parmesan reichlich bis Kingdom come und die Reibe glüht.
Herrlich, lecker!


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. April 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Esox, Du glaubst garnicht, wie ich mich nach einem einfachen, ehrlichen Teller Nudeln (bin zu altmodisch für das 'Pasta'-Gequatsche)sehne, mit ner leckeren Tomatensauce und dann Parmesan reichlich bis Kingdom come und die Reibe glüht.
> Herrlich, lecker!


Sind das jetzt Pasta mit Tomatensoße oder sind das Nudeln mit Pastasoße?
bin jetzt echt verwirrt


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. April 2022)

Aber Recht haste Minimax , die einfachsten Gerichte sind oft die besten.
Sonst wären sie nicht seit Jahrhunderten in allen Küchen der Welt präsent


----------



## Blueser (5. April 2022)

Das Schöne an den meisten einfachen Gerichten ist, man kann sie nach Lust und Laune abwandeln oder aufpeppen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. April 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Aber Recht haste Minimax , die einfachsten Gerichte sind oft die besten.
> Sonst wären sie nicht seit Jahrhunderten in allen Küchen der Welt präsent


Ja, die Tomatensoße ist noch nach einem Rezept von Oma, die aus Ostpreußen kam und ist sehr
 einfach und lecker.
Gewürfelten durchwachsenen Speck  im Topf auslassen
Zwiebelwürfel dazu geben und glasig mit anschwitzen.
Dann gehakten Knoblauch dazu geben und auch kurz ,mit andünsten.
Mit Mehl bestäuben ( Mehlschwitze ) mit Milch auffüllen und einige Minuten leicht köcheln lassen.
Dann Tomatenmark dazu geben und wieder etwas köcheln lassen.
Abgeschmeckt wird mit Salz , Pfeffer, etwas Zucker,  Balsamico-Essig und italienischen Kräutern.
Zum Schluss kommt noch ein guter Schuss Sahne dazu und fertig.

Ich weiß noch ,als mein Cousin und ich, so 13 /14 Jahre alt waren und mal wieder ein Wochenende bei Oma
verbracht haben ,wie Oma immer gelacht hat ,wenn sie gefragt hat, was wir essen wollen.
Die Antwort war immer,.......Spaghetti mit Tomatensoße , nichts anderes !
Oma hat dann immer eine Riesenmenge für uns gekocht und wir haben das ganze Wochenende eigentlich
nichts anderes mehr gegessen. Das gab es dann auch schon mal ,...,Sonntags zum Frühstück.
Was konnte man in dem Alter für Mengen davon weghauen. Oma hat immer gestaunt und gelacht.
Eigentlich eine sehr schöne Erinnerung,
an Oma und meinen Cousin, ,der leider im Alter von 26 Jahren, bei einem Autounfall tödlich verunglückt ist.

 Ach ja  ," meine" Tomatensoße schmeckt mir sehr gut, aber die von Oma ,war irgendwie immer noch, einen kleinen Tick besser.................


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. April 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Das Schöne an den meisten einfachen Gerichten ist, man kann sie nach Lust und Laune abwandeln oder aufpeppen.



Genau.
Statt Spaghetti zur Tomatensoße könnte man auch Makkaroni oder Fusilli nehmen.
Fast schon Frevel aber ich denke ernsthaft drüber nach.


----------



## Blueser (5. April 2022)

Bei uns gibt es meist Spirelli ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. April 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bri uns gibt es meist Spirelli ..



Die Autoreifen?


----------



## Jan_Cux (5. April 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bri uns gibt es meist Spirelli ...


Bei uns auch, da bleibt die Soße so schön drin hängen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. April 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bri uns gibt es meist Spirelli ...


Winterreifen.................? Ach ne, dass war Pirelli..........................


----------



## Blueser (5. April 2022)

Die alternative Bezeichnung dafür, Fusilli, gibt es bei uns erst seit 32 Jahren ...


----------



## yukonjack (5. April 2022)

Nicht gekocht aber geräuchert.


----------



## ollidi (5. April 2022)

Heute nur mal schnell Chili zusammengeschmort.


----------



## Jan_Cux (5. April 2022)

Heute gab es Rotes Curry mit Hühnchen, Lauchzwiebeln, Paprika, Karotte, Ananas, Chili und Knoblauch.


----------



## Blueser (5. April 2022)

Genau meine Küche ...


----------



## Gert-Show (5. April 2022)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Balsamico-Essig


Das ist die wichtigste Zutat an einer guten Tomatensoße.


----------



## Gert-Show (5. April 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Nicht gekocht aber geräuchert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast bei DenizJP gekauft, gib's zu. Der fängt im Main Aale im Schneetreiben.


----------



## yukonjack (6. April 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Du hast bei DenizJP gekauft, gib's zu. Der fängt im Main Aale im Schneetreiben.


Nee nee, den hab ich schon selber gefangen. Letztes Jahr im Herbst in der Aller, Wetter war auch damals schon recht ungemütlich.


----------



## Kauli11 (6. April 2022)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Ach ja ," meine" Tomatensoße schmeckt mir sehr gut, aber die von Oma ,war irgendwie immer noch, einen kleinen Tick besser.................


...weil Oma auch noch gewürfelte Möhrenstücke und Staudensellerie verarbeitet hat.  Alle Tricks verrät Oma nicht.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (6. April 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Genau.
> Statt Spaghetti zur Tomatensoße könnte man auch Makkaroni oder Fusilli nehmen.
> Fast schon Frevel aber ich denke ernsthaft drüber nach.



Das (gegenwärtige) Luxusgut Nudel sollte ohne großen Chichi möglichst pur genossen werden. Ein mit der Pipette wohl dosierter Tropfen feinsten Rapsöls lässt dieses erlesene Gericht entgültig in den Olymp der Speisen der Kaiser & Könige aufsteigen. 

Richtig dekadent wird die gedeckte Tafel allerdings erst mit vierlagigem Klopapier, statt wie sonst mit gebügelten & gestärkten Stoffservietten.

Und immer daran denken:

_"Man kann Nudeln machen warm, man kann Nudeln machen kalt..." _


----------



## Minimax (6. April 2022)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> ...weil Oma auch noch gewürfelte Möhrenstücke und Staudensellerie verarbeitet hat.  Alle Tricks verrät Oma nicht.


Die gehören unbedingt an die Bolognese, bei einer einfachen Tomatensauce halte ich sie nicht für unbedingt notwendig.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (6. April 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Bei uns auch, da bleibt die Soße so schön drin hängen.



Echte Männer tragen für so etwas Bärte.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (6. April 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ...Autoreifen?



Da fallen mir spontan kalte Calamari Ringe ein.


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. April 2022)

Heute noch mal den Rest...............   
Schweine-Filet mit Paprika- Soße und Erbsenreis.


----------



## Gert-Show (7. April 2022)

Liebe Gemeinde, in Vorbereitung auf den heutigen Sieg der Eintracht gegen den FC Porzellona aus Spanonien hab ich das Lieblingsessen von Jenny-FfM gekocht.
Seht selbst:


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (8. April 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Da fallen mir spontan kalte Calamari Ringe ein.



genau !
Die Konsistenz ist wie Gartenschlauch, egal ob warm oder kalt, der Geschmack ist ähnlich und geht gegen Null, wird nur interessant durch massenhaft Knobi ................................... muss ich nicht haben


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. April 2022)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> genau !
> Die Konsistenz ist wie Gartenschlauch, egal ob warm oder kalt, der Geschmack ist ähnlich und geht gegen Null, wird nur interessant durch massenhaft Knobi ................................... muss ich nicht haben


bei denen, die man hier zu kaufen bekommt, stimmt das.
Hosengummi sag ich immer.
Aber selbst geschnitten aus selbst gefangenen Kalmaren sind klasse


----------



## Esox 1960 (8. April 2022)

Leider nicht selber gefangen....................  

Rotbarsch und Lumb - Filet mit Kartoffelsalat.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (9. April 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> bei denen, die man hier zu kaufen bekommt, stimmt das.
> Hosengummi sag ich immer.
> Aber selbst geschnitten aus selbst gefangenen Kalmaren sind klasse



"Selbst gemacht" kenne ich nicht, mag es auch nicht wirklich probieren........
Lieber eine schöne Meerforelle , z.B so :









						Meerforelle gut und schnell von Jukdo | Chefkoch
					

Meerforelle gut und schnell. Über 2 Bewertungen und für köstlich befunden. Mit ► Portionsrechner ► Kochbuch ► Video-Tipps! Jetzt entdecken und ausprobieren!



					www.chefkoch.de
				




Das (oder so ähnlich) klappt auch mal "Selbst gemacht"
Sieht aus wie Fisch und schmeckt wie Fisch .....


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. April 2022)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> "Selbst gemacht" kenne ich nicht, mag es auch nicht wirklich probieren........
> Lieber eine schöne Meerforelle , z.B so :
> 
> 
> ...


nun ja, Meerforelle ist wirklich köstlich, aber eine im Mittelmeer fangen ist genau so schwierig, wie Tintenfische  aus der Ostsee zu ziehen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (9. April 2022)

Heute,... den Rest Kartoffelsalat und ein paar kleine Würschtel......................


----------



## Mikesch (9. April 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ..., Meerforelle ... aber eine im Mittelmeer fangen ist genau so schwierig, ...


Hab' ich schon gesehen, kleiner Sportboothafen in Italien. Bin fast immer ohne Angel im Urlaub.



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ... schwierig, wie Tintenfische  aus der Ostsee zu ziehen.


Kann ja vielleicht in Zukunft noch kommen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. April 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Hab' ich schon gesehen, kleiner Sportboothafen in Italien. Bin fast immer ohne Angel im Urlaub.


wo soll die hergekommen sein?


----------



## zandertex (9. April 2022)

Ich durfte mal wieder an den Herd.Es gab Kasseler,Kappes und Pürree.


----------



## Blueser (9. April 2022)

Habe ich doch glatt noch einen Knollensellerie neben den Dahlienknollen im Überwinterungsquartier gefunden. Natürlich schnell einen Salat daraus gemacht. Den gibt es morgen mit zum Mittagessen,  falls noch was übrig ist :


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (10. April 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> nun ja, Meerforelle ist wirklich köstlich, aber eine im Mittelmeer fangen ist genau so schwierig, wie Tintenfische  aus der Ostsee zu ziehen.



Da geb ich Dir Recht, meine letzte Mefo kam aus Dänemark, Süd-West Küste Lolland.
Mein bisher einziger gefangener Tintenfisch stammte aus Norwegen, Hardangerfjord.
Der wurde als Köder verarbeitet und super veredelt


----------



## ralle (10. April 2022)

Gestern Abend gab es Spidersteak mit Sahnekartoffeln - sehr lecker !


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. April 2022)

Heute Klopse ...


----------



## Blueser (10. April 2022)

Schnitzel, Mischgemüse, Kartoffeln und Selleriesalat:


----------



## yukonjack (10. April 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Schnitzel, Mischgemüse, Kartoffeln und Selleriesalat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ganz schön voll dein Teller.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. April 2022)

Ach, da geht noch wat!
Mann muss nur richtig stapeln. Schnitzel kann man mehrere übereinander legen(und essen).


----------



## Esox 1960 (10. April 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ganz schön voll dein Teller.


Erst der Teller, dann der Magen.....................


----------



## Esox 1960 (10. April 2022)

Ostern ist nicht mehr sehr weit entfernt, also schon mal etwas, an den Cholesterinwerten " arbeiten " .....................    
Grünkohl mit Kassler, Kohlwurst, Schweinebacke und Röstkartoffeln.


----------



## Blueser (10. April 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ganz schön voll dein Teller.


Die Menge täuscht, ist auf dem flachen Teller alles etwas breit gelaufen ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. April 2022)

Heute auch mal wieder geschnippelt

Schweinegulasch
ohne Pulver in der Soße


----------



## ollidi (10. April 2022)

Wir hatten mal wieder Appetit auf Rumpsteak mit Rosmarinkartoffeln und Zaziki.


----------



## W-Lahn (10. April 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wo soll die hergekommen sein?


Ein Boardie hat wohl mal eine "Meerforelle" in Kroatien (Istrien) gefangen: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/meerforelle-in-der-adria-kroatien.340911/


----------



## Gert-Show (10. April 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mann muss nur richtig stapeln. Schnitzel kann man mehrere übereinander legen(und essen).


Schnitzeltorte! 
Mehrere gleichgroße fertiggebratene Schnitzel übereinander stapeln, dazwischen Käse und Schinken, nochmal Cheese-Dip obendrauf, dann im Ofen überbacken und (zur Beruhigung des guten Gewissens) mit gehackten Lauchzwiebeln (oder Schnittlauch) bestreuen.


----------



## Gert-Show (10. April 2022)

Aus dem Ofen: Schenkel vom Maishähnchen mit Süßkartoffel und Paprika/Schalotten-Gemüse.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (10. April 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Heute Klopse ...
> Anhang anzeigen 403599



Bei uns heute auch, ich mag es !   
Mit Salzkartoffeln, viel Kapern in der Soße, dazu bei mir Selleriesalat, Frauchen lieber Tomatensalat ....


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. April 2022)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> Ein Boardie hat wohl mal eine "Meerforelle" in Kroatien (Istrien) gefangen: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/meerforelle-in-der-adria-kroatien.340911/


das wird wohl eher eine Regenbogen gewesen sein, Aus Besatz der Adriazuflüsse.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. April 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Schweinegulasch
> ohne Pulver in der Soße


 auf Dich, sieht sehr lecker aus


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. April 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> auf Dich, sieht sehr lecker aus


war lecker
&
für Dich
 extra geschrieben ohne


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. April 2022)

Frühstück mal anders
hatte voll bock drauf heute-


----------



## Jan_Cux (11. April 2022)

Hatte hier neulich Sauerkraut gesehen... Da hatte ich auch mal wieder Lust drauf.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. April 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Hatte hier neulich Sauerkraut gesehen... Da hatte ich auch mal wieder Lust drauf.
> Anhang anzeigen 403732


Knödel im Norden?
und 
3 Nürnberger
kost 1,50ig


----------



## Jan_Cux (11. April 2022)

Jo, Semmelknödel mit Röstzwiebeln. Die Kinder lieben es.


----------



## Minimax (12. April 2022)

So, liebe Schlemmerfreunde,
Ostern kann kommen. Wie jedes Jahr fällt es mit dem familiären Angrillen zusammen, und mit meinen georgischen Lammspiessen. Zu diesem Behufe habe ich gerade beim Metzger für Samstag Lammkeule bestellt (3 Stk, entbeint) und natürlich einzwei Kilo oder auch 4 vom guten Kartoffelsalat des Charlottenburger Feinnostladens Rogacki, outsourcing ist ja gross in Mode. Hier ein Bild vom letzten oder vorletzen Jahr:





Gleichzeitig ein trauriges Bild: In der Familie wurde die Georgische Spiessgrillerei seit Jahren kaputtgespart. 
Erst wurde durchgesetzt, dass die herrlichen Lammspiesse mit Gemüse/Früchten/Obst verwässert werden (Wasserreiche Pflanzen sind Gift für gute Spiesse!)
Als zweiten Schritt gabs ein Dekret , das Grillen in Zukunft nur noch auf diesem elenden, entwürdigenden Blechkasten zu erfolgen hat. Gut, ok, ich gebe es zu, es gab vorher einen kleinen Zwischenfall mit einem 3×1m Holzkohlenbett und dem Rasen der Schwiegermutter. 

Aber dieses Jahr wird alles anders, und so wie es sich gehört, es wird Spiesse Geben wie an den Hängen des Kaukasus. 

Hg
Minischwili


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. April 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> georgischen Lammspiessen.



Sieht aus wie bei uns das Schaschlik (nur mit georgischem Lamm).


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. April 2022)

Ich bin auch am grübeln was mit Lamm zu machen 
Spisse sind auch da 






Lammkeule zur Zeit das Kilo 14€ hier mit Knochen.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. April 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Minischwili


Hallo,

verwandt mit Dschughaschwili ?

duck und wech

Lajos


----------



## angler1996 (12. April 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie bei uns das Schaschlik (nur mit georgischem Lamm).


ja bei der Herkunft von Schachlik ist das nicht verwunderlich








						Schaschlik – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Minimax (12. April 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie bei uns das Schaschlik (nur mit georgischem Lamm).


Richtig. Das Geheimnis ist, nicht zuviel (oder besser garkeins) Gemüse auf die Schwerter zu legen, um den Grillprozess nicht in Unordnung zu Bringen. Ein Würfel Lammkeule oder Schweinenacken verhält sich über der Glut anders als ne Tomate oder ein Stück Paprika
Und das ist der Zankapfel seit Jahren. 

Ich finde, zu einer richtigen Grillierung gehört guter Frischer grüner Salat, und ganz besonders Röstgemüse. Ohne bunte Paprika angeröstete, herzhafte Zwiebelstükke, Zungenbrenner Tomätchen, wäre das Grillfleisch vergebens, wie ein Kostbarer Edelstein ohne Fassung. Nur eines mag ich nicht: Die beiden Dinge auf dem Grill zu mixen, damit erweist man Fleisch und Gemüse einen Bärendiensr.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. April 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> So, liebe Schlemmerfreunde,
> Ostern kann kommen. Wie jedes Jahr fällt es mit dem familiären Angrillen zusammen, und mit meinen georgischen Lammspiessen. Zu diesem Behufe habe ich gerade beim Metzger für Samstag Lammkeule bestellt (3 Stk, entbeint) und natürlich einzwei Kilo oder auch 4 vom guten Kartoffelsalat des Charlottenburger Feinnostladens Rogacki, outsourcing ist ja gross in Mode. Hier ein Bild vom letzten oder vorletzen Jahr:
> Anhang anzeigen 403777
> 
> ...


Danke Herr Mini,
ich mache auch Spieße-
du hast mich auf die Idee gebracht  

Dein Rezepte Bitte
so ca.

lg nobbi


----------



## Minimax (12. April 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> verwandt mit Dschughaschwili ?
> 
> ...


Schweigen Sie, Mr. Lajoschwili  

. Aber ich darf mich nicht beklagen: ich habe Dich ja neulich in einem anderen Thread etwas humoristisch scharf angegangen, ohne eigentlichen Grund. Es war zwar Spassig, aber dafür würde ich mich gerne bei Dir entschuldigen, lieber Lajos, nimmst Du das an?
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Lajos1 (12. April 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Schweigen Sie, Mr. Lajoschwili
> 
> . Aber ich darf mich nicht beklagen: ich habe Dich ja neulich in einem anderen Thread etwas humoristisch scharf angegangen, ohne eigentlichen Grund. Es war zwar Spassig, aber dafür würde ich mich gerne bei Dir entschuldigen, lieber Lajos, nimmst Du das an?
> Hg
> Minimax


Hallo,

basst scho (Passt schon: fränkisch für alles in Ordnung).
Da wir gerade bei Namenspielchen sind; ein ehemaliger Kollege von mir ist mit einer Russin verheiratet, den habe ich früher schon immer mit der Frage: "Stimmt es, dass Deine Frau eine Cousine vom Putin ist?" auf die Palme gebracht - und jetzt erst.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. April 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Danke Herr Mini,
> ich mache auch Spieße-
> du hast mich auf die Idee gebracht
> 
> ...


Nur die Marinade für Lamm


----------



## Minimax (12. April 2022)

Danke für Dein Einverständnis   



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Putin


Nun, diesen Menschen als Thema brauchen wir wirklich nicht im Anglerboard: Er weiss ja noch nicht einmal, wie man  ne Rute hält, oder wie man sich gegen Mücken schützt*:  Der Mann ist halt kein echter Angler.


----------



## Minimax (12. April 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Nur die Marinade für Lamm


Kommt heur Abend, wenns nicht zu spät Ist!


----------



## Minimax (12. April 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Lammkeule zur Zeit das Kilo 14€ hier mit Knochen.


Ja, Kaxx, ich weiss. Ich hab schon Angst vor der Rechnung, wenn ich das Fleisch an Samstag abhole. Vermutlich werde ich mich mit meinen UNBEZAHLTEN ausgelösten Lammkeulen auf dem Supermarktdach verschanzen und bizarre Forderungen an die Polizei stellen (Helikopter, Fluchtwagen, Webergrill)


----------



## Blueser (12. April 2022)

Versteckt sich hinter dem Pseudonym "Minimax" eventuell Torsten Sträter?


----------



## Tikey0815 (12. April 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Versteckt sich hinter dem Pseudonym "Minimax" eventuell Torsten Sträter?


Der Torsten hat zwar ein Diät-Tagebuch geführt und wohl auch etwas abgenommen, aber an unseren Minimax-imalistischen Ükelbruder kommt er nicht ran !


----------



## Blueser (12. April 2022)

Ok ...


----------



## Minimax (12. April 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Versteckt sich hinter dem Pseudonym "Minimax" eventuell Torsten Sträter?


ich will Ehrlich sein. Ich bin eine von den beiden Weather Girls, aber ich verrate nicht welche. Kleiner Tip: Ich bin die Füllige mit den afrikanischen Wurzeln.
Hallelujsh.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. April 2022)

Ras el Hanout​


----------



## Blueser (12. April 2022)

_*Harissa *_


----------



## Kauli11 (12. April 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Lammkeule oder Schweinenacken verhält sich über der Glut anders als ne Tomate oder ein Stück Paprika
> Und das ist der Zankapfel seit Jahren.


Das Problem kenn ich auch. Zwiebel, Paprika und Tomate sind schon verbrannt, bevor das Fleisch gar ist.
Seitdem mache ich die Gemüsespiesse separat und lege sie erst später auf den Grill.
Somit passt das dann wieder.


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. April 2022)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Das Problem kenn ich auch. Zwiebel, Paprika und Tomate sind schon verbrannt, bevor das Fleisch gar ist.
> Seitdem mache ich die Gemüsespiesse separat und lege sie erst später auf den Grill.
> Somit passt das dann wieder.


Oder diejenigen die so etwas beim Spieße-Grillen essen wollen, einfach auf den verbrannten Rasen der Schwiegermutter schicken.
Da können die sich austoben. Wenn es bei mir Spieße gibt,  egal nach welcher Einlegeart, ist das Klientel meist Männerlastig und es werden entsprechende "Fleischlollis" gereicht. Da braucht dann auch keiner einer Beilage


----------



## Esox 1960 (13. April 2022)

Spaghetti mit Garnelen, Knoblauch und Tomaten....................  
Eigentlich haut man ja ,auf die Garnelen kein Parmesan,... aber mir schmeckt das so.


----------



## vonda1909 (13. April 2022)

Beim Camping  wird nicht viel  gekocht daher die schnelle  Nummer  vom Grill


----------



## Hering 58 (14. April 2022)

Gestern noch in der Ostsee, heute in der Pfanne.


----------



## Hering 58 (14. April 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Gestern noch in der Ostsee, heute in der Pfanne.
> Anhang anzeigen 403941
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 403942


War das Lecker.


----------



## yukonjack (14. April 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> War das Lecker.


Und was hat deine Frau abbekommen?


----------



## Hering 58 (14. April 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Und was hat deine Frau abbekommen?


Wir haben geteilt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. April 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Wir haben geteilt.



Du die Fische, sie den Abwasch?


----------



## Tikey0815 (15. April 2022)

Zum Feiertag musste es schnell gehen, Seelachsfilet mit Ofenkartoffeln und Speckbohnen  Leckääär


----------



## Elmar Elfers (15. April 2022)

Spargelsaison eingeläutet Moment gleichwertig mit Goldpreis bei uns …


----------



## Jan_Cux (15. April 2022)

Heute mal schnell und einfach....


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. April 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh entschuldige bitte, lieber SirNobbi es ist ganz einfach, ich hatte Dir ja das Rezept versprochen.
> 
> Also, die Marinade eignet sich besonders gut für Lammfleisch, aber zartes Schwein geht auch. Das Rezept funktioniert am besten, wenn man gleich eine Anständige Menge (2-3Ausgelöste Keulen) zubereitet.
> 
> ...


geht da auch noch was mit Knobi
Schalotten  hab ich aufen Einkaufzettel ein mal im Jahr

wird schon


----------



## Minimax (15. April 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> geht da auch noch was mit Knobi
> Schalotten  hab ich aufen Einkaufzettel ein mal im Jahr
> 
> wird schon


Ich bin ja der größte Knoblauchfan der Welt. Aber bei diesem Rezept halte ich mich zurück. Obwohl man ja sagt, daß gerade Lamm von Knoblauch und Kräutern profitiert.

Schalotten fände ich zu fein und schade für die einfache grobe Marinade. 
Die wären aber was für den Salat (Den die Frauen herstellen müssen. Schliesslich brauchen sie auch was zu tun und können nicht den ganzen Tag damit verbringen, missbilligend und fusstappend auf den stetig wachsenden Stapel leerer Weissweinflaschen und Schädelbecher der edlen Spiessbrüder zu starren )


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. April 2022)

Also Knoblauch geht immer und überall... Ganze Knolle oben abgeschnitten, Pfeffer Salz und Olivenöl drauf, 30 Minuten in den Backofen.... macht jedes Gericht Lecker...


----------



## yukonjack (16. April 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Also Knoblauch geht immer und überall... Ganze Knolle oben abgeschnitten, Pfeffer Salz und Olivenöl drauf, 30 Minuten in den Backofen.... macht jedes Gericht Lecker...
> Anhang anzeigen 404112


Knoblauch macht einsam


----------



## Minimax (16. April 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Also Knoblauch geht immer und überall... Ganze Knolle oben abgeschnitten, Pfeffer Salz und Olivenöl drauf, 30 Minuten in den Backofen.... macht jedes Gericht Lecker...
> Anhang anzeigen 404112


Das ist schon echt die Knolle der Götter, da geb ich Dir recht.


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. April 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Knoblauch macht einsam


Egal... ist aber mega Lecker...


----------



## Minimax (16. April 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Knoblauch macht einsam





Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Egal... ist aber mega Lecker...



Es stimmt ja auch nicht. Menschen die gerne mit allen Sinnen geniessen werden niemals einsam sein, sondern immer auf andere treffen die dies ebenso geniessen können, ob Kaviar und Schampus oder ein einfaches Frisches duftendes Brot mit guter Butter. Ars vivendi. Die Einsamen sind diejenigen, die sich hohlwangig und streng Genüsse verbeissen und anderen vorschreiben was man lecker finden darf und was nicht.
Und was den Knoblauch betrifft: Er würzt jedes Mahl köstlich, verfeinert Fisch Fleisch Geflügel und Gemüse, und er erhöht den Blutdruck und ...lässt Romantik aufkommen. Es stimmt schon, was man sagt, man riecht nun wirklich nicht nach Veilchen aus dem Mund. Aber wenn zwei herzlich verbundene Menschen nach einem genussreichen Abend das beide tun, dann ist das doch gar kein Hindernis für.. Nun ja. Und man muss sich ja auch nicht ständig in die Augen gucken, wenn ihr wisst was ich meine. Zwinkerzwinker.
Darum:
Knoblauch Ahoi!
Hg
Minimax


----------



## ralle (16. April 2022)

Mittagessen !!


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. April 2022)

Bald Essen


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. April 2022)

Minimax​ich hab kein Lamm
der Neuseeland LKW kam nicht an

jetzt Speckkartoffelsalat mit Grillwurst über Ostern
und Restefutter.

ich hole das auf


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. April 2022)

ralle schrieb:


> Mittagessen !!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 404132
> Anhang anzeigen 404133
> ...



Leckeres Essen und tolles Fischbesteck!


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (16. April 2022)




----------



## Jan_Cux (16. April 2022)

Oh der nächste Kandidat für ein neues Fotohandy


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (16. April 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Oh der nächste Kandidat für ein neues Fotohandy


Es war auch ein genussvolles Esssen,kein scharfes


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. April 2022)

Ok, das ist ein Insider Running Gag...  Es gab hier schon Mitglieder die nur unscharfe Bilder vom Essen reingestellt haben, mehr gab das Nokia 3210 oder war es eins von Motorola... halt nicht her... Da hat sich ein Mitglied erbarmt und dem anderen Mitglied ein neues Mobiltelefon zugeschickt...


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (16. April 2022)

war beim knipsen nur etwas zu schnell,liegt nicht am Handy


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. April 2022)

Alles gut....


----------



## Blueser (16. April 2022)

RavensWiederkehr schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 404159


Hab noch ein paar ähnlich geformte Zanderfilets (Lidl) in der TK. Werde ich demnächst auf die gleiche Weise zubereiten ...


----------



## Tikey0815 (17. April 2022)

Frühstück


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. April 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 404186
> 
> Frühstück


Was ist das?
Steinpilz
Banane
&
Nutella


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. April 2022)

Kaninchen Thüringer Art...dazu Salzkartoffeln und Rotkohl.


----------



## Tikey0815 (17. April 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Was ist das?
> Steinpilz
> Banane
> &
> Nutella


Das sind leckerste hausgemachte Pancakes meiner Missus  außerdem ist da nicht Nutella,das ist bitteschön NussNugatCreme von Mövenpick, ohne Palmöl, sieht man doch an der dunkleren Farbe


----------



## Thomas. (17. April 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kaninchen Thüringer Art


da ist wohl das Eiersuchen für die Kinder ausgefallen


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. April 2022)

Mein Ostern

angepflanzt meine neue  Rosmarina




re, und li, kommt die Glatte Blatt-Petersilie


Mal gucken vor den Eisheiligen






Basilikum ob was geht

Thymian  & Oregano geben nicht auf seit 2020









In der Küche heute nur

Currywurstsoße wie von der Pommesbude






mit Pommes Rot Weiß
und


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. April 2022)

ach ja da war noch was

Speckkartoffelsalat für Morgen
zum durchziehen


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. April 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Einsamen sind diejenigen, die sich hohlwangig und streng Genüsse verbeissen und anderen vorschreiben was man lecker finden darf und was nicht.


Lieber Minimax ,
Mit diesem Satz sagst Du alles was richtig ist.
Wer zu genießen weiß und sich dabei niemals versteckt, kann auch niemals einsam sein


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. April 2022)

Ostermenü bei Brillendorsch.
Nicht dass ihr denkt ich könnte nur mediteran nein auch klassisch deutsch 

Es gab geschmorte Lammschulter mit Kartoffelgratäng und Spargel.
Als Nachtisch gab es ein Erdbeertiramisu


----------



## Tikey0815 (17. April 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 404213



 Ernsthaft? wahre Currywurst besteht doch aus Rostbratwurst


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. April 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? wahre Currywurst besteht doch aus Rostbratwurst


Da geht alles  was schameckt.


----------



## Jan_Cux (17. April 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? wahre Currywurst besteht doch aus Rostbratwurst


Ich hab mal gehört da soll es durchaus regionale Unterschiede geben....


----------



## Tikey0815 (17. April 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gehört da soll es durchaus regionale Unterschiede geben....


Das kannst keinem Ruhrpottler vermitteln 

PS:




Ich nach Ostern, wenn ich versuche in meine Jeans reinzukommen


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (18. April 2022)

Ja, Spargelzeit...
... frischer Beelitzer mit Hähnchenbrust - Filets , dazu ein Riesling feinherb von der Mosel


----------



## Astacus74 (19. April 2022)

Ich hab ja Montag ein paar Rotaugen verhaften können 







es hätten ja mehr sein können aber Frau brachte mich erst zu spät auf die Idee Bratrotaugen zu machen, naja für eine Malzeit wird es reichen.
Hier 2 Stunden später






Jetzt noch bis Samstag warten und dann mit Bratkartoffeln verspeisen... ich freu mich schon drauf


Gruß Frank


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. April 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja Montag ein paar Rotaugen verhaften können
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 404463
> 
> ...


hab ich auch
aber mi Heringe


----------



## Astacus74 (20. April 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> hab ich auch
> aber mi Heringe



Die schwimmen bei mir nicht rum, und Zeit um an die Küste hab ich leider nicht also nehm ich Rotaugen schmecken auch super


Gruß Frank


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (20. April 2022)

Ja, ich weiß, es ist nachts um eins.......  
Aber ich musste jetzt was essen, deftig, etwas würzig, also mehr als die Knabbernüsse vorhin......


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. April 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Die schwimmen bei mir nicht rum, und Zeit um an die Küste hab ich leider nicht also nehm ich Rotaugen schmecken auch super
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Dank an unseren Boardie Jan_Cux  aus Kiel
der hat immer ein paar in unser Eimer schmeißt


----------



## kingandre88 (20. April 2022)

Heute gibt's einfach nur ein schönes, großes Stück Entrecote


----------



## yukonjack (20. April 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Die schwimmen bei mir nicht rum, und Zeit um an die Küste hab ich leider nicht also nehm ich Rotaugen schmecken auch super
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Muss man mögen. Für mich liegen da Welten zwischen. Hering könnte ich 1 x die Woche essen, Rotaugen 1 x im Jahr.(muss aber nicht)


----------



## vonda1909 (20. April 2022)

Ich lasse die nächsten  Tage lecker  kochen


----------



## Skott (20. April 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Ich lasse die nächsten  Tage lecker  kochen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo lässt du denn kochen?


----------



## Blueser (20. April 2022)

Schnelle Currywurst...


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. April 2022)

Gemüsesuppe mit Fleischeinlage, langt nun bis Samstag...


----------



## vonda1909 (20. April 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Wo lässt du denn kochen?


Bin in Side Evrenseki.


----------



## Skott (20. April 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Bin in Side Evrenseki.


Ich hätte auch auf Türkei getippt anhand der Speisen, war mir aber nicht so ganz sicher...
Erholt euch gut...


----------



## vonda1909 (20. April 2022)

Auf jeden Fall morgen  ist Stand  geplant


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. April 2022)

Heute mal
Gefüllte Paprika Hackfleisch

den Reis hätte ich auch wech lassen können


----------



## Blueser (21. April 2022)

Wir essen die mit Salzkartoffeln und einer auf die Hauptzutaten basierenden Soße ohne Tomaten.
Aber gute Idee fürs WE, Danke!


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. April 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Wir essen die mit Salzkartoffeln und einer auf die Hauptzutaten basierenden Soße ohne Tomaten.
> Aber gute Idee fürs WE, Danke!


Wahren die ersten die ich gemacht habe  
aber
war lecker


----------



## Jan_Cux (21. April 2022)

Samstag gibt es Spargel


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. April 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Samstag gibt es Spargel


Mit Holsteiner Katenschinken  
will auch mal wieder Angreifen


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. April 2022)

Ich hatte da mal eine Frau vor über 20 Jahre-ex
und dann noch mal 20 Jahre her-
wir waren so jung

können wir nicht mal Spargel essen
um das schnell zu machen
ich komme von der Arbeit-


Der Spargel war geputzt
ich nur so
wo sind die Köpfe

OO
sag mal deiner Frau das es nicht gut ist
das Essen


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (22. April 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Heute mal
> Gefüllte Paprika Hackfleisch
> den Reis hätte ich auch wech lassen können


Jepp, den Reis lass ich auch weg, und ja, wir essen das auch wie Blueser mit Salzkartoffeln, allerdings schmoren wir sehr wohl Tomate mit für die Sauce und auch reichlich Knobi, einfach köstlich


----------



## vonda1909 (22. April 2022)

Heute habe  ich mir eine Pizza  machen  lassen


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. April 2022)

Moin
bei uns
Resteessen vom Hack und noch einer Gefüllten Paprika
ab in Backofen mit Nudeln
das Hackfleisch war ja schon gestern  Militaria gewürzt


----------



## Floma (22. April 2022)

Zweierlei im Darm, Sempf


----------



## Tikey0815 (22. April 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Zweierlei im Darm, Sempf


So ne gute alte Röschtbratwurscht ist höchstens noch durch ein geiles Steak zu ersetzen, schön schwarz durchgebraten muss sie sein


----------



## Gert-Show (22. April 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin
> bei uns
> Resteessen vom Hack und noch einer Gefüllten Paprika
> ab in Backofen mit Nudeln
> ...


Sehr übersichtlich Was gab es als Hauptspeise?


----------



## Gert-Show (22. April 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> So ne gute alte Röschtbratwurscht ist höchstens noch durch ein geiles Steak zu ersetzen, schön schwarz durchgebraten muss sie sein


Genau! Mein Großvater (Gott hab ihn selig) sagte immer: "Das beste Gemüse ist die Wurst!"


----------



## Kauli11 (22. April 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Zweierlei im Darm, Sempf


...und was gab es zu essen?  Hattest du sicher Schmerzen mit zwei Sachen im Darm.


----------



## Gert-Show (22. April 2022)

Nachdem ich Ostern in Nordthüringen verbrachte und eine der dortigen, von Google-Rezessionen überschüttete Landmetzgerei besuchte, hatte ich meinen Kollegen/innen hier in Hessen diverse Thüringer Spezialitäten mitgebracht.
Ergebnis: ich habe Kaufaufträge erhalten, die ich beim Besuch der alten guten Heimat am kommenden Wochenende auf der Durchfahrt zu erledigen habe. Eine Frage habe ich da: darf ich mit einem 40-Tonner voller Bratwurst und Knackwurst am Sonntag, immerhin Tag der Arbeit, die Hütes-Heimat auf der Autobahn 4 verlassen oder werde ich bei Eisenach gesteinigt?


----------



## Blueser (22. April 2022)

Eigentlich ist der illegale Export Thüringer Spezialitäten verboten. Aber gegen einen entsprechenden Obolus in Form von Naturalien* besteht eine Chance, eine geringe Menge über die Thüringische Grenze zu verbringen. Natürlich nur nach Zusicherung, die Produkte landestypisch zu verzehren. Z.B. die Benutzung eines Gasgrills, Dijon Senf oder gar Ketchup zu einer Thüringer Rostbratwurst führen zur Benennung als unerwünschte Person innerhalb Thüringens ...  

* Meine Adresse


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. April 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Sehr übersichtlich Was gab es als Hauptspeise?


Beim Tellerbild war er nicht voll


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. April 2022)

Blueser Man kann mit Gas auch Grillen? Wo hast du denn den Quatsch aufgeschnappt...?


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. April 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Blueser Man kann mit Gas auch Grillen? Wo hast du denn den Quatsch aufgeschnappt...?


Das sind doch die Lavasteine
die kann man auch waschen


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. April 2022)

Hab auch son Ding... Für das Knoblauchbrot gut, Pizza geht auch, einbrennen vom Dutch Oven super, mal fix par Würstchen für die Kinder damit die satt sind auch Ok. Aber richtig grillen ne da bevorzuge ich runtergebrannte Holzstämme, oder Kohle.


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. April 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Hab auch son Ding... Für das Knoblauchbrot gut, Pizza geht auch, einbrennen vom Dutch Oven super, mal fix par Würstchen für die Kinder damit die satt sind auch Ok. Aber richtig grillen ne da bevorzuge ich runtergebrannte Holzstämme, oder Kohle.


Sehr Sehr Teuer zur Zeit die 






aber wollte ich haben


----------



## Blueser (22. April 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Blueser Man kann mit Gas auch Grillen? Wo hast du denn den Quatsch aufgeschnappt...?


Es gibt Leute, die versuchen das. Aber die haben wenige Freunde ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. April 2022)

Ich kaufe immer die 10 kg Säcke Gastro Kohle, kosten nun 14 statt 10 Euro...


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. April 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ich kaufe immer die 10 kg Säcke Gastro Kohle, kosten nun 14 statt 10 Euro...


Meiner nur 3kg
Teuer wie ein guter Mefo Blinker


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. April 2022)

Hab vorgestern eine Flasche Sonnenblumenöl bekommen  bei Rewe

da standen 3
ich Brate ja mit Olivenöl


ich werde noch ein Horter;-))


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. April 2022)

Ja aber auch gut, die Buchenholz kohle ist schon super.


----------



## Blueser (22. April 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hab vorgestern eine Flasche Sonnenblumenöl bekommen  bei Rewe


Bei uns im Rewe ist genügend da, zum Schnäppchenpreis:


----------



## Jan_Cux (23. April 2022)

Bei Familia 6,99...


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. April 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bei uns im Rewe ist genügend da, zum Schnäppchenpreis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hier bei mir ist nix
nicht mal Bautzner Senf‬ 

nur ein teuer


----------



## Minimax (23. April 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> nicht mal *Bautzner Senf‬*


Na, sei doch froh!


----------



## Jan_Cux (23. April 2022)

Da muß ich ja mal ne Lanze brechen... der Dijon Senf ist lecker, aber für den Alltag zum Kochen für Gulasch oder die Frikadelle ist der Bautzener Senf der beste.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. April 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Na, sei doch froh!


Lieber Herr Mini,
bin ich auch!
wir hatten ihn früher immer
aber der andere ist im Geschmack auch gut für 0,80€
und nicht 2,99€

lg nobbi


----------



## Jan_Cux (23. April 2022)

Ich bin da aber auch kein Maßstab, Löwensenf extra scharf... bevorzuge ich vor allem.


----------



## Jan_Cux (23. April 2022)

Richtig Nobbi, für´s kalte Sandwich nehme ich auch den Dijon Senf,  für die Bockwurst oder den ganzen Tiegel zum Gulasch den Bautzener...


----------



## Minimax (23. April 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Da muß ich ja mal ne Lanze brechen... der Dijon Senf ist lecker, aber für den Alltag zum Kochen für Gulasch oder die Frikadelle ist der Bautzener Senf der beste.





Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ich bin da aber auch kein Maßstab, Löwensenf extra scharf... bevorzuge ich vor allem.


Ich finde auch, da muss man kein grosses Bohai machen. Mir leistet der gute alte Löwensenf, Mittel, fürs Kochen gute Dienste. Für ne abendliche Junggesellenbockwurscht ist der Löwensenf, extra scharf die gute Wahl.
Und fürs Grillen, für die Familie etc. Ist der Senf der Fa. Maille ein guter Kompromiss.
Thomi, die olle Chemoplörre, ist zwar schlimm, aber da gabs wenigstens Schlumpfgläser als Trost.

Nur den Bautzener, den mag ich nicht so gerne. Geschmacklich fade, und die Farbe ist so grau und unappetlich und betonig. Und jede pommesbude und Raststätte hier sportet das Zeugs ohne Alternative.

Aber das sind die milden Betrachtungen eines Banausen, ich glaube die Feinheiten des Senfgeschmacks sind ähnlich differenziert wie bei Wien, Käse oder neuerdings Bier. Bestimmt gibt's Stimmen die nur ihre persönliche Senf Mühle im Auenland  gelten lassen.

Hg
Minimax



Edit: Sagt mal, habt ihr jetzt auch so unheimlichen Bock auf Eier in Senfsauce und Kartöffelchen?


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. April 2022)

Senfsauce 
machen wir immer Kapern mit rein


----------



## Jan_Cux (23. April 2022)

Gibt es mit Sicherheit,,, Ich hab ne Scholle und zum Winter wird Senfsaat gesät, im frühjahr umgebudellt das macht den Boden besser... Selbst Senf draus machen,,, bei 80 Cent für 200 gramm... Nö


----------



## Fruehling (23. April 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> ...sind ähnlich differenziert wie bei Wien,...



Liest sich aktuell eher wie bei Klagenfurt...


----------



## Blueser (23. April 2022)

Spinat mit Ei und Kartoffeln:


----------



## vonda1909 (23. April 2022)

Im Töpfchen war Rindergoulasch


----------



## vonda1909 (23. April 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ich bin da aber auch kein Maßstab, Löwensenf extra scharf... bevorzuge ich vor allem.


Ich habe mir direkt  aus Frankreich  den feinen Dijon Senf mit bringen  lassen von Aldi 89cent  das große  Glas  .Der ist das schärfste  was ich bis bisher  an Senf hatte.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. April 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 404663
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fast ein
Bud Spencer-Teller


----------



## vonda1909 (23. April 2022)

Viel Gemüse und Reis....


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. April 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Viel Gemüse und Reis....


Das war die Idee von dir  

für die Jungs im Mai am Strand auf Hornhecht


----------



## Jan_Cux (23. April 2022)

Der ist Super hab ich im DO auch schon gemacht.


----------



## Blueser (23. April 2022)

Apropos DO: hat mir doch eben mein DO-Lehrling eine "kleine" Kostprobe seiner neuesten Kreation zum Testen vorbei gebracht. Ich muss schon sagen, der Bengel ist ein Naturtalent. Irgendwas mit Kartoffeln, Paprika und Rouladen. Echt lecker, den DO gibt der nicht mehr her ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (23. April 2022)

Nach drei Tagen Gemüsesuppe mußte heut mal abwechslung auf den Tisch.


----------



## Blueser (23. April 2022)

Gibt es morgen. Weiß gar nicht, wer das alles essen soll ...


----------



## vollek (23. April 2022)

Sieht lecker aus, schick Adresse,wenns nicht so weit ist komm ich vorbei.


----------



## ollidi (23. April 2022)

Wir waren heute bei Freunden zum Flammlachs eingeladen.





















Zum Abschluss durfte der Whisky natürlich nicht fehlen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. April 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Wir waren heute bei Freunden zum Flammlachs eingeladen.
> Anhang anzeigen 404733
> 
> 
> ...


Das sieht mal wieder gut aus  
Sternekoch


----------



## ollidi (23. April 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Das sieht mal wieder gut aus


Und war auch richtig lecker.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (24. April 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Edit: Sagt mal, habt ihr jetzt auch so unheimlichen Bock auf Eier in Senfsauce und Kartöffelchen?


Ja, auf jeden Fall, aber nur mit


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. April 2022)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Ja, auf jeden Fall, aber nur mit
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 404747


Kaufe ich mal
Hatte den nur mit Blauen Deckel


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (24. April 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nur den Bautzener, den mag ich nicht so gerne. Geschmacklich fade, und die Farbe ist so grau und unappetlich und betonig. Und jede pommesbude und Raststätte hier sportet das Zeugs ohne Alternative



Wie bist Du denn gerade drauf ?
Hast Du gerade den Geschmacks- und Geruchssinn verloren wegen einer Corona-Infektion 
Gute Besserung wünsche ich Dir


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (24. April 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Kaufe ich mal
> Hatte denn nur mit Blauen Deckel



Der mit dem blauen Deckel ist mittelscharf, hat nicht so viel Bums...


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. April 2022)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Der mit dem blauen Deckel ist mittelscharf, hat nicht so viel Bums...


In den 80er Jahren
war ja mal
der
 Löwensenf Extra in Mode gekommen in der Tube

der schmeckt nach nix
ist nur
scharf


----------



## Minimax (24. April 2022)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Wie bist Du denn gerade drauf ?
> Hast Du gerade den Geschmacks- und Geruchssinn verloren wegen einer Corona-Infektion
> Gute Besserung wünsche ich Dir


Ich versichere Dir, es ist mein bitterer (so bitter wie der Nachgeschmack des Bautzners) Ernst.

Was ich an Bautzener jedoch wirklich schätze, das man hierzulande jederzeit Leben in die Bude kriegen kann, wenn man nur den Hauch einer Kritik an diesem symbolisch aufgeladenen Gewürz äußert, daß schafft sonst nur das Grabtuch von Turin, die Ka'aba oder das Original der US-Verfassung.

Insofern bringt Bautzner Senf Pep und Leben in jede langweilige deutsch-deutsche Grillparty


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (24. April 2022)

Löwensenf extra scharf verwende ich auch immer, aber nur im Glas!


----------



## Blueser (24. April 2022)

Gefüllte Paprika:


----------



## Gert-Show (24. April 2022)

Nein, Blueser und ich haben uns nicht abgesprochen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (24. April 2022)

Knuspriger Parmesan Panko Spargel aus dem Ofen mit Knoblauch Klatschkartoffeln.
Als Soße dazu Mayonnaise mit Jogurt und Zitrone.
Das Bild von der Knoblauchknolle ist nicht neu, sah aber genauso aus.


----------



## vonda1909 (24. April 2022)

Bilder aus der Küche habe ich nicht


----------



## Astacus74 (24. April 2022)

So wie angekündigt gab es heute Bratkartoffeln mit süßsauereingelegten Bratrotaugen








Gruß Frank


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. April 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> So wie angekündigt gab es heute Bratkartoffeln mit süßsauereingelegten Bratrotaugen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 404817
> 
> ...


Hey Moin Frank,
wir auch
mit Nachbar sogar
einen  süßsauereingelegten Brathering muß ich noch haben
und mache Tellerbild
zum *Frühstück *Morgen


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (24. April 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich versichere Dir, es ist mein bitterer (so bitter wie der Nachgeschmack des Bautzners) Ernst.
> 
> Was ich an Bautzener jedoch wirklich schätze, das man hierzulande jederzeit Leben in die Bude kriegen kann, wenn man nur den Hauch einer Kritik an diesem symbolisch aufgeladenen Gewürz äußert, daß schafft sonst nur das Grabtuch von Turin, die Ka'aba oder das Original der US-Verfassung.
> 
> Insofern bringt Bautzner Senf Pep und Leben in jede langweilige deutsch-deutsche Grillparty



Hei Minimax,
ich bin der Letzte, der nicht tolerant andere Geschmäcker, Vorlieben oder sonstwas akzeptieren würde.
Gerade beim Thema Senf gehen die Neigungen sehr weit auseinander, von Sachsen über Thüringen bis Düsseldorf und Bayern bis Frankreich.............
Das ist gut so, soll auch so bleiben.


----------



## Astacus74 (25. April 2022)

Na da geb ich mal meinen Senf dazu "Kühne mittelscharf" duck und wech 



Gruß Frank

Ps. da gibt es noch das Senfkristall dazu nu aber schnell


----------



## vonda1909 (25. April 2022)

Heute in der  Stadt  Kebab...


----------



## Jan_Cux (25. April 2022)

Heute gab es Mafia Torte.


----------



## vonda1909 (26. April 2022)




----------



## Jan_Cux (26. April 2022)

Heute mal schnell und einfach.


----------



## Blueser (26. April 2022)

Frisches Bäckerbrot mit Butter und einer Prise Salz. Bild spar ich mir ...


----------



## rustaweli (27. April 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Frisches Bäckerbrot mit Butter und einer Prise Salz. Bild spar ich mir ...


Ist lecker, haben viele vergessen! Oder manchmal noch wirklich sonnengereifte Tomaten drauf, feine Sache!


----------



## JottU (27. April 2022)

Oder Senf.
Hatten wir als Kinder  immer im Freibad.


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. April 2022)

im freibad war das lecker
einfach 
toastbrot mit ketchup
vor der schule
ein
Negerkussbrötchen


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. April 2022)

und Heute


----------



## Hering 58 (27. April 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> und Heute
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405048


Heute war Fisch Tag bei dir.


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. April 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Heute war Fisch Tag bei dir.


Die hat Jan gefangen  
und alle


----------



## Gert-Show (27. April 2022)

JottU schrieb:


> Oder Senf.
> Hatten wir als Kinder  immer im Freibad.


Senf ist das absolut Beste...der geht zu Allem! (jetzt stellt euch noch die Kinderstimme aus der Haribo-Fernsehwerbung vor)


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. April 2022)

Hab mich gerad auch in der Küche verausgabt, gibtn Glas Wurst und n Brötchen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. April 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Heute gab es Mafia Torte.
> Anhang anzeigen 404860
> Anhang anzeigen 404861


Aaaaaaaaaaalter leck mich am Arsch...


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (27. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Aaaaaaaaaaalter leck mich am Arsch...



Das kannst Du vergessen !!! Auf gar keinen Fall !!!
Will mir doch nicht das Naschen angewöhnen.....


----------



## Blueser (28. April 2022)

Kartoffel-Pü mit gebratener Bockwurst und Zwiebeln


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (29. April 2022)

Hab mir grad Karpfenteile mit Bratkartoffeln gemacht, hatte keine einzige Gräte!
Jemand von euch hat mir mal ein Video zum Karpfenfiletieren eingestellt, da wurde die Haut drangelassen.
Die Rückenfilets, wo bei vielen Fischarten die fiesen Y-Gräten drinstecken, habe ich von oben nach unten alle 1,5?mm eingeschnitten (geht auch gut ohne Haut) und mit viel Zitronensaft beträufelt. Das soll die Grätenreste so gelartig machen, kann das jemand bestätigen?

Gepfeffert und gesalzen gingen die Teile für 1h in den Kühlschrank, mit Frischhaltefolie drüber.
Dann Fischteile gut einmehlen und auf Butter goldbraun braten.
Die größeren Stücke werde ich erst morgen essen, dann mache ich auch Bilder!
Lässt sich so mit jedem Fisch machen (Hecht, Döbel). Viel Spaß beim Nachkochen!

So, habe grade das eingeschnittene Karpfenfilet verspeist, das ich im rohen Zustand gestern mit Zitronensaft behandelt habe. Gräten waren nicht mehr zu spüren und erweckte den Eindruck eines grätenfreien Filets.

Heute gab's dazu eine seltene Delikatesse: Ruttenleber! Habe ich nur etwas gesalzen, gepfeffert, mit Zitronensaft beträufelt und etwas mehliert.
Auf Butter gebraten schmeckte diese einfach köööstlich und war meine erste Ruttenleber in meinem Leben...

Auf dem Bild links oben auf dem Teller.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. April 2022)

Der gute holländische. Und damit sich gleich am Kanal keiner neben mich setzt: Mit extra vielen Zwiebeln


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (30. April 2022)

Anhang anzeigen 405290


----------



## Grundel48 (30. April 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Heute gab es Mafia Torte.
> Anhang anzeigen 404860
> Anhang anzeigen 404861


War die auf dem Grill?


----------



## Grundel48 (30. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Der gute holländische. Und damit sich gleich am Kanal keiner neben mich setzt: Mit extra vielen Zwiebeln


Zwiebeln sind harmlos...Knobi ist das Schutzschild....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. April 2022)

Auch wieder wahr. Aber Knobi aufm Matjesbrötchen find ich nicht sooo optimal


----------



## Grundel48 (30. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Auch wieder wahr. Aber Knobi aufm Matjesbrötchen find ich nicht sooo optimal


Och  es liegt doch nur an der dosierung ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. April 2022)

Den Garpunkt nicht ganz getroffen, aber geht


----------



## Grundel48 (30. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Den Garpunkt nicht ganz getroffen, aber geht


Haha....zu lange geschüttelt....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. April 2022)




----------



## daci7 (30. April 2022)

Heute wurde gegrillt 
Fisch als Vorspeise und Rind mit Paprika und Kichererbsen ausm Do, sowie diverses vom Lamm gegrillt als Hauptgang. Eine runde Sache!


----------



## Blueser (30. April 2022)

Ordentlich Röstaromen ....


----------



## vollek (1. Mai 2022)

Heute mal Hähnchenbrust selbst mariniert. Lecker


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Mai 2022)

vollek schrieb:


> Heute mal Hähnchenbrust selbst mariniert. Lecker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab die auch gekauft

sind die teuer geworden
sind jetzt im TK
und es wird eine Gyros Art geben
in der Woche.


----------



## vollek (1. Mai 2022)

Waren 2 Schalen a 600gr, 4,99 Euronen je Schale. (Penny) Für 2 Personen mehr als reichlich, billiger wird es sicher nicht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Mai 2022)

vollek schrieb:


> Waren 2 Schalen a 600gr, 4,99 Euronen je Schale. (Penny) Für 2 Personen mehr als reichlich, billiger wird es sicher nicht.


hab auch noch eine Schale bekommen mit - 30%


----------



## vollek (1. Mai 2022)

Mit Zitronensaft, Olivenöl ,Oregano, Thymian, Pfeffer, Salz, Honig und viiiel  Knoblauch.ca 8 Stunden mariniert.
Schmeckt sicher vom Grill noch besser wie aus der Pfanne.


----------



## vollek (1. Mai 2022)

Nehme auch dafür halb Hähnchenbrust halb Schweinenacken. Fleisch über Nacht marinieren, Gemüse mit Würzmischung würzen und ab ins Rohr. Könnt ich mich totfressen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Mai 2022)

vollek schrieb:


> Nehme auch dafür halb Hähnchenbrust halb Schweinenacken. Fleisch über Nacht marinieren, Gemüse mit Würzmischung würzen und ab ins Rohr. Könnt ich mich totfressen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ja mal ein Tanz in den Mai


----------



## vollek (1. Mai 2022)

Sorry gabs heute nicht, nur so als Beispiel. Bild ist schon älter.
Also das mit den 2 Blechen, und unter 500 gr ist eh alles Carpaccio.


----------



## Jan_Cux (3. Mai 2022)

Currywurst mit Beilage.


----------



## Blueser (3. Mai 2022)

Gute Telleraufteilung ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. Mai 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Currywurst mit Beilage.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405629



*Achtung scharf!* 









Ich esse zwar gerne scharf und das sicherlich auch so, dass es vielen Leuten schon zu scharf wäre aber mit diesem Teufelszeug habe ich es tatsächlich geschafft mir eine komplette Ladung meines "berühmten" Freddy Bataillons-Topfes vollständig zu kontaminieren. Zwei Tage lang habe ich mich durch den Kohleintopf gequält, letztlich musste ich den großen Rest leider doch wegwerfen, ungenießbar. Wirklich schade um die vorherige viele Schnippelei, das Hackfleisch und auch die leckeren Mettenden. 

Dass das Zeug sehr scharf ist, dass hatte ich zuvor zwar schon bei einer anderen Speise ausprobiert aber aufgrund des wirklich riesigen Emailletopfes (Ganzer kleiner Weißkohl, eine Netz Kartoffeln und ein Netz Mohrrüben...) hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass ein paar Prisen von dem Gepülver direkt das ganze Essen ungenießbar machen. Hätte ich zuvor mal das markige Kleingedruckte auf der Rückseite gelesen. Im Grunde war es nur scharf, so dass man die einzelnen Zutaten des Eintopfes nicht mehr herausschmecken konnte. Ach ja und nach Curry bzw. aromatisch hat das Zeug auch nicht wirklich geschmeckt. Ich habe den Kampfmittelräumdienst angerufen und die Dose abholen lassen. Also Obacht!


----------



## Jan_Cux (3. Mai 2022)

Ich esse auch gerne scharf, auch auf die Gefahr hin das es zweimal brennt   Aber Geschmack darf gern noch ein wenig vorhanden sein. 
Die ganzen richtig scharfen Sachen habe ich auch durch, aber das denn kein Essen mehr gewesen sondern nur noch wer von den Jungs den Endgegner auf der Currywurst besiegt. Schmecken tut das ab zu viel des guten nicht mehr.


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Mai 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> *Achtung scharf!*
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405658
> Anhang anzeigen 405659
> ...


Mir läuft das Wasser im Mund zusammen
ich hatte das auch schon mal
die Mohrrüben saugen sich den ganzen Geschmack rein

auf die  Currywurst mache ich büschen Cayennepfeffer
 mit drauf


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. Mai 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ich esse auch gerne scharf, auch auf die Gefahr hin das es zweimal brennt   Aber Geschmack darf gern noch ein wenig vorhanden sein.
> Die ganzen richtig scharfen Sachen habe ich auch durch, aber das denn kein Essen mehr gewesen sondern nur noch wer von den Jungs den Endgegner auf der Currywurst besiegt. Schmecken tut das ab zu viel des guten nicht mehr.



Das sehe ich auch so. Ein von Natur aus scharfes Curry ist saulecker. Aber dieses ganze Zeug wo mit Absicht noch dieses Chilizeug reingerührt wird, bloß damit irgendwelche Leute in der Frittenbude den Harten markieren können, das hat ja nichts mehr mit gutem Essen oder gar Genuss zu tun. Da kann man sich auch gleich mit Bärenspray sein Salatdressing anrühren, Essigzerstäuber war gestern.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. Mai 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Mir läuft das Wasser im Mund zusammen
> ich hatte das auch schon mal
> die Mohrrüben sagen sich den ganzen Geschmack rein
> 
> ...



Dann lege dir doch mal so eine Dose zu. Ich weiß leider nicht mehr aus welchem Supermarkt sie stammte. War es EDEKA?
Das Zeug ist echt übel und wie gesagt nicht mal aromatisch, sondern nur scharf. Mit Currypulver hat das nichts zu tun. Das sonst käufliche Currypulver ist zwar wenigstens etwas aromatischer aber dafür wieder überhaupt nicht scharf. Vielleicht sollte man dafür doch einen Asialaden aufsuchen, die Supermarktware taugt da nichts.


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Mai 2022)

Nein Nein
bloß nich
hatte schon Schweißausbrüche beim lesen
bei dir.


----------



## rustaweli (5. Mai 2022)

Ja, geht auch mal ohne Fleisch. 
Gestern leckeres Shatshuka. 













Sowie heute einfach Linsensalat.


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Mai 2022)

vollek schrieb:


> Waren 2 Schalen a 600gr, 4,99 Euronen je Schale. (Penny) Für 2 Personen mehr als reichlich, billiger wird es sicher nicht.


Gyros Art 
für 2 Tage
geschafft
war auch mal lecker
mit Marinierte Hähnchenbrust


----------



## Jan_Cux (7. Mai 2022)

Die Saison ist ja schnell wieder vorbei...


----------



## rustaweli (7. Mai 2022)

Heute mit Töchterchen am Wasser gewesen und sie Pickern gelehrt. Für ein familiäres Abendmahl hat sie gesorgt. Gefangen hat sie, beim Ausnehmen geholfen, putzen, würzen und mehlieren wollte sie allein. Dazu ungeschälte, gebratene Dillkartoffeln, Knoblauch,- sowie Meerrettich Dip. Sehr fein. Schöne Zeit am Wasser und beim Essen!


----------



## Jan_Cux (7. Mai 2022)

Grundeln?


----------



## rustaweli (7. Mai 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Grundeln?


Ja, sonst ging heute nix an den Haken. Aber tolle Kurzweil für die Kleine samt Verwertung.
Zumal sie klasse schmecken als Barschzugehörige.


----------



## Jan_Cux (7. Mai 2022)

Keine Frage, ich verwerte die auch.   Fängt man ja auch immer, außer man geht als Zielfisch auf die Biester los... 
Haben wir schon gemacht fritierte Grundeln im Bierteig was das Ziel... Was haben wir gefangen? Nicht eine...


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Mai 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Die Saison ist ja schnell wieder vorbei...
> Anhang anzeigen 406031


Hallo,

na ja, die Saison geht ja fast noch 7 Wochen bis zum 24. Juni (Johanni).

Guten Appetit

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Mai 2022)

heute mal wieder Hähnchenkeulen orientalisch


----------



## Jan_Cux (8. Mai 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> na ja, die Saison geht ja fast noch 7 Wochen bis zum 24. Juni (Johanni).
> 
> ...


Sag ich ja, schnell wieder vorbei  Beim nächsten mal mache ich aus dem Fond Spargelcreme Suppe für den nächsten Tag.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Mai 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Heute mit Töchterchen am Wasser gewesen und sie Pickern gelehrt. Für ein familiäres Abendmahl hat sie gesorgt. Gefangen hat sie, beim Ausnehmen geholfen, putzen, würzen und mehlieren wollte sie allein. Dazu ungeschälte, gebratene Dillkartoffeln, Knoblauch,- sowie Meerrettich Dip. Sehr fein. Schöne Zeit am Wasser und beim Essen!
> Anhang anzeigen 406033


Aaaaah die Grundeln verfolgen mich einfach überall

Sieht mega geil aus, würd ich sofort essen! Ohne Spaß, ich glaub ich fang mir auch mal so 30 Stück zusammen...

Wie genau isst du die? Ganz doch nicht, oder? Abknabbern vonner Mittelgeräte? Haut drangelassen?


----------



## Tikey0815 (9. Mai 2022)

Bin auf Diät


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Mai 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 406195
> 
> Bin auf Diät


Ich leite das mal an Mario weiter, nicht das du dich dann erschreckt.


----------



## rustaweli (9. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Aaaaah die Grundeln verfolgen mich einfach überall
> 
> Sieht mega geil aus, würd ich sofort essen! Ohne Spaß, ich glaub ich fang mir auch mal so 30 Stück zusammen...
> 
> Wie genau isst du die? Ganz doch nicht, oder? Abknabbern vonner Mittelgeräte? Haut drangelassen?


Kopf ab, "ausnehmen", putzen. Gräte ist aalähnlich und wird mit Haut abgeknabbert.


----------



## Tikey0815 (9. Mai 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich leite das mal an Mario weiter, nicht das du dich dann erschreckt.


Die hört aber direkt am 20ten wieder auf


----------



## Gert-Show (9. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Wie genau isst du die? Ganz doch nicht, oder? Abknabbern vonner Mittelgeräte? Haut drangelassen?


Kopf ab, ausnehmen und innen säubern. Zubereiten nach Wunsch und das leckere Fleisch von der Mittelgräte Wirbelsäule abknabbern.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (10. Mai 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Kopf ab, ausnehmen und innen säubern. Zubereiten nach Wunsch und das leckere Fleisch von der Mittelgräte Wirbelsäule abknabbern.



Genau, und dann die gewünschte Geschmacksrichtung wählen......
Da geht unglaublich viel.....
Ich mag z.B. " Boquerones Fritos Españoles "

    >>>>>  https://www.spanishfoodguide.com/de...sardellen-rezept-boquerones-fritos-espanoles/

Die Dinger sind schon lecker, wenn man sie denn erst mal ausreichend gefangen hat ............


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Mai 2022)

Hab´ mich gerade gefragt, ob man nich´ Lauben anstelle der Anchovis nehmen kann?

Kross frittiert sind fingerlange Ukelei doch bestimmt nicht verkehrt und auch mit kopf zu knuspern? 

R.S.


----------



## Minimax (10. Mai 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hab´ mich gerade gefragt, ob man nich´ Lauben anstelle der Anchovis nehmen kann?
> 
> Kross frittiert sind fingerlange Ukelei doch bestimmt nicht verkehrt und auch mit kopf zu knuspern?
> 
> R.S.


Auf jeden Fall:
In Rumänien werden Lauben ('Obliței'=Ukelei) in Bierteig bzw. mehliert ausgebacken, mit Zitronensaft beträufeln und mit einer dünnen Knoblauchsauce ('Sos mujdej') Heiss und knusprig serviert. Die Inneren sind entfernt, den Kopf läßt man übrig, der Rest wird geknuspert. Dazu ein Gläßchen kühlen Weissen. Herrlich an lauen Sommerabenden, wenn die Hitze nachlässt und der Blick über die Donau schweifen kann.
Ein Hochgenuss!
Hg
Minimax


----------



## W-Lahn (10. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall:
> In Rumänien werden Lauben ('Obliței'=Ukelei) in Bierteig bzw. mehliert ausgebacken, mit Zitronensaft beträufeln und mit einer dünnen Knoblauchsauce ('Sos mujdej') Heiss und knusprig serviert. Die Inneren sind entfernt, den Kopf läßt man übrig, der Rest wird geknuspert. Dazu ein Gläßchen kühlen Weissen. Herrlich an lauen Sommerabenden, wenn die Hitze nachlässt und der Blick über die Donau schweifen kann.
> Ein Hochgenuss!
> Hg
> Minimax


Nicht nur in Rumänien, in meiner Heimatstadt Würzburg sind sogenannte "Meefischli" eine lokale Spezialität - und werden ebenfalls traditionell mit einem (fränkischem) Weißwein serviert 





__





						Meefischli – WürzburgWiki
					






					wuerzburgwiki.de


----------



## Jan_Cux (10. Mai 2022)

Was essen wir denn heute... Immer wieder das gleiche Drama 
Ein Blick in den Kühlschrank, Mozzarella Käse vorhanden als Kugel und in Streifen, Salami vorhanden eine Dose Mais ebenfalls, auf dem Küchentisch lagen noch Pilze und Tomaten. Also schnell Teig und und Anchovis besorgt es gibt Pizza


----------



## Gert-Show (10. Mai 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> eine Dose Mais ebenfalls


Mais gehört an den Haken, nicht auf die Mafia-Torte.


----------



## Jan_Cux (10. Mai 2022)

Meine Tochter liebt ihn... da hab ich nichts zu melden...


----------



## Jan_Cux (10. Mai 2022)

Die hälfte mit viel Mais war ihre... dafür waren mehr Anchovis für mich da, aber nur ein paar mehr die mag Sie auch.


----------



## Minimax (14. Mai 2022)

Tja, es ist wieder soweit,
Heute ist der Eurovision Grandprix (wir werden 100% letzter)

Jedenfalls treffen sich jedes wir alle Nachbarn -gottseidank nicht bei mir oder Missus- Zum Gucken im Rahmen einer kleinen Hausparty, mit Retro-Partyfood

Das bedeutet für mich, ich werde wie jedes Jahr die allseits beliebten Russischen Eier beisteuern. Hier die Vorbereitungen für die Produktion in industriellem Maßstab:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Mein Prinzip: Ich richte mich streng nach Rezepten, Zutaten und kulinarischen Erkenntnissen der Mittachtziger Jahre. Seltsamerweise scheint das meine Okö-Veggie-Gesundheits-Regional-Nachbarinos nicht zu stören, sie Rüsseln sich die Häppchen rein als wärs Wokes Achtsamkeit Superfood.

Aber es gilt aktuelle Befindlichkeiten zu berücksichtigen. Daher werde ich heute natürlich keine Russischen Eier servieren, sondern _Freedom Eggs. _

Heut abend zeig ich ein Bild der fertigen Häppchen,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax (14. Mai 2022)

Oh, wichtige Frage an die Kundigen und Köche:

Die Füllung der Russischen Eier / Freedom Eggs besteht ja aus den zerkleinerten Eigelben plus Mayonnaise, Creme Fraiche, Senf etc.
Jedenfalls durch die Eigelbe (oder den Senf?) Dunkelt  die Füllung ja nach, im Laufe des Partyabends sieht das dann angerichtet nicht so schön aus.

Kennt ihr ein Hausmittel, Trick um dieses Nachdunkeln der Eigelbfarce zu stoppen oder zu verzögern?
Die Frage ist etwas zeitkritisch, Ich werd so ab ca 18h zur Tat schreiten.

Schon mal vielen herzlichen Dank
Hg
Minimax


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Mai 2022)

Ihr bringt mich mal wieder auf Ideen  

Soleier zu machen


----------



## Minimax (14. Mai 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ihr bringt mich mal wieder auf Ideen
> 
> Soleier zu machen


Hmmm... lecker. Aber da würd ich versuchen extra kleine Eier ('S') zu finden, die sind selten in den Kaufmannsläden.
Vor einigen Wochen hat mir Boardie Finke20 einen Karton Eier von seinen eigenen, liebevoll versorgten Hof-Hühnern geschenkt, die waren toll. Es waren kleine Eier, mit ganz toll gefärbten Schalen, sowas findet man im Supermarkt nicht. Wir haben sie uns in einer köstlichen Rührei-Speck-Kartoffel Pfanne mit Minitomaten schmecken lassen. 
Eines habe ich mit aber mal zur Probe weichgekocht und pur gelöffelt. Ein Hochgenuss.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hmmm... lecker. Aber da würd ich versuchen extra kleine Eier ('S') zu finden, die sind selten in den Kaufmannsläden.
> Vor einigen Wochen hat mir Boardie Finke20 einen Karton Eier von seinen eigenen, liebevoll versorgten Hof-Hühnern geschenkt, die waren toll. Es waren kleine Eier, mit ganz toll gefärbten Schalen, sowas findet man im Supermarkt nicht. Wir haben sie uns in einer köstlichen Rührei-Speck-Kartoffel Pfanne mit Minitomaten schmecken lassen.
> Eines habe ich mit aber mal zur Probe weichgekocht und pur gelöffelt. Ein Hochgenuss.


Finke 
hatte mich als Wichtel


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Mai 2022)

Mit Kulinarik 
mit Leberwurst 
und
Kekse Selbst Gemacht  
der hat was drauf.


----------



## Blueser (14. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Tja, es ist wieder soweit,
> Heute ist der Eurovision Grandprix (wir werden 100% letzter)
> 
> Minimax


Und ich kenne den Gewinner zu 100% jetzt schon ....


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Mai 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Und ich kenne den Gewinner zu 100% jetzt schon ....


Ei Weiß
sieht blau gelb aus.


----------



## Minimax (14. Mai 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Und ich kenne den Gewinner zu 100% jetzt schon ....


Blitzmerker. Ist ja auch egal. Hast Du nen Tip gegen das Anlaufen von Eigelbfarcen?


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Blitzmerker. Ist ja auch egal. Hast Du nen Tip gegen das Anlaufen von Eigelbfarcen?


Bei Eiern in Aspik passiert das Anlaufen nicht, aber russische Eier in Aspik, ob das auch klappt. Und nur die Farce in Aspik, ist ja auch noch eine Geschmackssache.


----------



## Minimax (14. Mai 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bei Eiern in Aspik passiert das Anlaufen nicht, aber russische Eier in Aspik, ob das auch klappt. Und nur die Farce in Aspik, ist ja auch noch eine Geschmackssache.


Für Aspik reicht die Zeit nicht, ich kann das auch garnicht.
Egal, dann muss ich die Eier,  Farce und Topping halt so lecker und appetitlich machen, das sie wegschnabuliert werden, bevors zum anlaufen kommt.

Übrigens hat die total verrückte aber herzensgute Nachbarin Nr.3 Toast Hawaii angekündigt, und zwar nach alter Väter Sitte mit Dosenananas, Nonnamekochschinken und Plastikkäse. Das finde ich richtig und freue mich darauf!


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Toast Hawaii angekündigt, und zwar nach alter Väter Sitte mit Dosenananas, Nonnamekochschinken und Plastikkäse


Den mach ich immer mit einem halben Dosenpfirsich statt Ananas, schmeckt mir einfach besser.


----------



## Blueser (14. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Blitzmerker. Ist ja auch egal. Hast Du nen Tip gegen das Anlaufen von Eigelbfarcen?


Alkohol?


----------



## Minimax (14. Mai 2022)

Auwaia, 20h ist Stichwort! Jetzt aber Tempotempo!


----------



## Tikey0815 (14. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Auwaia, 20h ist Stichwort! Jetzt aber Tempotempo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich würd mit die Schüssel schnappen, etwas Salz reinrieseln und genüsslich löffeln


----------



## Thomas. (14. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Jedenfalls durch die Eigelbe (oder den Senf?) Dunkelt die Füllung ja nach, im Laufe des Partyabends sieht das dann angerichtet nicht so schön aus.
> 
> Kennt ihr ein Hausmittel, Trick um dieses Nachdunkeln der Eigelbfarce zu stoppen oder zu verzögern?


einen Spritzer Zitrone


----------



## rhinefisher (14. Mai 2022)

Einen vermutlich total köstlichen Huhn-Gemüse Auflauf.
Aber nachdem mein geliebter Hund drei Viertel vertilgt hatte, wollte ich dann doch nicht probieren...


----------



## Minimax (14. Mai 2022)

So,
Nun ist alles Bereit, obwohl es zwischendrin etwas tumultuarisch wurde. Das sollte meinen lieben Nachbarn heute ein bisschen helfen, den Nervenkitzel des spannenden Eurovision Contests zu überstehen. Sieht doch eigentlich 80er mässig ganz appetitlich aus, eine kleine Selektion* der allseits beliebten
Freedom Eggs..






*Es gibt:
Deutscher Klavier
Shrimps
Seelachs
Kapern
Teufli-Paste
Drunter die etwas zu dünne Farce aus Eigelb, Mayonnaise, Creme Fr. Schnittlauch und Geheimgewürzen (natürlich mit etwas Zitrone Thomas.  )
Und obendrauf ein Stängelchen Dill, das Lieben meine Leute, und gibt den richtigen Pfiff, wie man damals sagte.

(Sardellen mögen Sie nicht, und In der Hölle will ich schmoren, wenn ich dem Volke den kostbaren und köstlichen Forellen-Kaviar zum Frasse vorwerfe)


----------



## Kauli11 (14. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das bedeutet für mich, ich werde wie jedes Jahr die allseits beliebten Russischen Eier beisteuern.


Nimm auch die von Putin dazu.


----------



## Blueser (14. Mai 2022)

Schnelle Küche: Spaghetti Aglio e Olio, schmeckt besonders gut ohne ESC. Dafür mit einem guten Glas italienischen Wein.


----------



## Steff-Peff (14. Mai 2022)




----------



## zandertex (15. Mai 2022)

Es gab.....Gegrilltes,Salat,Zupfbrot.....und jetzt auf die Couch.


----------



## Mooskugel (15. Mai 2022)

So fing es an. Vor 2 Tagen. Ne schöne Forelle filetiert, mit einem bisschen Salz, brauner Zucker und Dill eingelegt. Das ganze 1,5 Tage im Vakuumbeutel liegen lassen. 






So sah das Ergebnis dann aus.






Dünn aufgeschnitten.






Ein bisschen frischer Spargel






Kartoffeln bisschen Sauce Hollandaise





Und jetzt bin ich pappsatt.


----------



## Mescalero (15. Mai 2022)

Sonntag Abend gibt es, was weg muss, was halt noch da ist und was abgelaufen ist.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (15. Mai 2022)

Freitag gab es selbst geräucherten Hering vom Februar und einen Aal mit Ofenkartoffeln.




Und gestern Spargel im Speckmantel und Mango-Chili-Limitten-Püree.


----------



## Jason (15. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> So,
> Nun ist alles Bereit, obwohl es zwischendrin etwas tumultuarisch wurde. Das sollte meinen lieben Nachbarn heute ein bisschen helfen, den Nervenkitzel des spannenden Eurovision Contests zu überstehen. Sieht doch eigentlich 80er mässig ganz appetitlich aus, eine kleine Selektion* der allseits beliebten
> Freedom Eggs..
> Anhang anzeigen 406560
> ...


Wow, dich stecke ich am kommenden WE zum Mario in die Küche. An dir ist ein Koch verloren gegangen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (15. Mai 2022)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Freitag gab es selbst geräucherten Hering vom Februar und einen Aal mit Ofenkartoffeln.
> Anhang anzeigen 406689
> 
> Und gestern Spargel im Speckmantel und Mango-Chili-Limitten-Püree.
> Anhang anzeigen 406690


Obwohl seine Form ja zum Mythos Spargel gehört, und ihm deswegen ja nicht von ungefähr aphrodisierende Wirkung zugeschrieben wird, spielt das beim Spargelgenuss ja eigentlich keine Rolle.
Aber, lieber Elmar Elfers , auf deinem Bild sehen beide Spargelstangen, nun ja, außergewöhnlich, ähm, _offensiv, bzw. viril _aus. 
Hg,
Minikicher


----------



## Blueser (15. Mai 2022)

Zu lange und zu heiß gebadet, verlieren beide male die Stangen ihre eigentlich gewollte Form und Stabilität ...


----------



## Peter117 (15. Mai 2022)

Elmar Elfers  - die Kartoffeln kommen mir irgendwie bekannt vor...

Hoffentlich schaut Riesenangler hier nicht rein...
Heute gab's das 2. Viertel vom Heilbutt - über Nacht eingelegt in Mexiko-Marinade mit Kartoffelstampf und Zwiebeln an Paprika und Pilzen.
Auch sehr lecker...


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Mai 2022)

Sadisten. Ich melde euch in DenHaag. Beim Volksgerichtshof für Menschenrechte.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (16. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Obwohl seine Form ja zum Mythos Spargel gehört, und ihm deswegen ja nicht von ungefähr aphrodisierende Wirkung zugeschrieben wird, spielt das beim Spargelgenuss ja eigentlich keine Rolle.
> Aber, lieber Elmar Elfers , auf deinem Bild sehen beide Spargelstangen, nun ja, außergewöhnlich, ähm, _offensiv, bzw. viril _aus.
> Hg,
> Minikicher


Mist, mein Plan wurde aufgedeckt. Aber behalte es für Dich. Nicht, dass die Boardies noch was mitbekommen...


----------



## Gert-Show (16. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Blitzmerker. Ist ja auch egal. Hast Du nen Tip gegen das Anlaufen von Eigelbfarcen?


Alles, was Oxydation verhindert, in dem Fall Säure. Also verdünnter Zitronensaft oder Balsamico.
Okay, ich bin zu spät, aber ich musste am WE die Welpen anschauen, damit wir die richtige "Neue" bekommen.


----------



## Gert-Show (16. Mai 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Schnelle Küche: Spaghetti Aglio e Olio, schmeckt besonders gut ohne ESC. Dafür mit einem guten Glas italienischen Wein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du enttäuscht mich Blueser Das kann jeder kochen, sogar meine Missus,


----------



## Blueser (16. Mai 2022)

Sicher ist das keine Kunst. Aber schmecken tut es  ... 
War ja auch nur dem kurzen Heißhunger auf Kohlenhydrate geschuldet   .
Außerdem wissen viele gar nicht, daß man mit einfachsten Mitteln etwas leckeres zubereiten kann. Deshalb diese Anregung...
Eine Pellkartoffel zum Beispiel mit Butter und Salz ist auch kein Hexenwerk, aber göttlich im Geschmack.


----------



## Mescalero (17. Mai 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Du enttäuscht mich Blueser Das kann jeder kochen, sogar meine Missus,


Einspruch, das stimmt nicht.
Gerade weil es so simpel ist, meinen viele (und ganz besonders die Profis in der Trattoria) man könne das so nebenbei machen ohne Aufmerksamkeit. 
Das Ergebnis: versalzenes Essen, Knobi zu grob geschnitten und matschig, zu viel oder zu wenig Chili, altes Öl usw. usf.


----------



## Tricast (17. Mai 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Eine Pellkartoffel zum Beispiel mit Butter und Salz ist auch kein Hexenwerk, aber göttlich im Geschmack.


So einfach ist das auch nicht! Erst einmal eine gute Kartoffel, die auch schmeckt, bekommen ist schon mal die erste Hürde.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Einspruch, das stimmt nicht.
> Gerade weil es so simpel ist, meinen viele (und ganz besonders die Profis in der Trattoria) man könne das so nebenbei machen ohne Aufmerksamkeit.
> Das Ergebnis: versalzenes Essen, Knobi zu grob geschnitten und matschig, zu viel oder zu wenig Chili, altes Öl usw. usf.


Genau so ist es. Wenn diese einfachen Gerichte ein Gaumenschmaus werden sollen dann kommt es auf die Zutaten und die Sorgfalt an. Alles Andere ist nur was für Sozial-Romantiker.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Blueser (17. Mai 2022)

Gute Kartoffeln heißen Laura oder Linda. Ich bevorzuge Laura:


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. Mai 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Gute Kartoffeln heißen Laura oder Linda


Aber auch da gibt es richtig krasse Unterschiede, was wohl dem Boden geschuldet ist. Linda vom Nachbarort schmeckt richtig schlecht, 20 km weiter schmecken sie hervorragend.


----------



## Blueser (17. Mai 2022)

Die Lagerung spielt auch eine wichtige Rolle


----------



## Tikey0815 (17. Mai 2022)

In Butterschmalz geschwenkröstet schmecken sie am besten  !


----------



## Mescalero (17. Mai 2022)

Kartoffeln sind in der Tat ein Problem. Kaum hat man eine Sorte gefunden, bei der Konsistenz und Geschmack ok sind, wird sie durch eine andere ersetzt. 
Subsistenzfarmer mit eigenem Acker hinterm Haus sind da natürlich im Vorteil.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. Mai 2022)

Ich kaufe meine Kartoffeln immer beim Bauern, der liefert sogar jeden Samstag! 
Heute Mittag gab's ein Stück leckere Quappe mit Bratkartoffeln....


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Mai 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> ... *Linda vom Nachbarort schmeckt richtig schlecht, 20 km weiter schmecken sie hervorragend.*


----------



## Carphunter87 (18. Mai 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Linda vom Nachbarort schmeckt richtig schlecht, 20 km weiter schmecken sie hervorragend.



Der Ferkelfahnder sollte zurück kommen!!


----------



## sprogoe (18. Mai 2022)

Warum? Um eine Geschmacksprobe an Linda durchzuführen?


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Mai 2022)

Wenn ihr denn kompletten Beitrag betrachtet, steht im ersten Satz:




Blueser schrieb:


> Gute Kartoffeln heißen Laura oder Linda.



Frage: war der Ferkelfahnder denn auch für Gedankenspiele zuständig??


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Mai 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Frage: war der Ferkelfahnder denn auch für Gedankenspiele zuständig??



Natürlich!
Der hatte die schlimmsten Gedanken und war das größte Ferkel von allen.


----------



## angler1996 (18. Mai 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Natürlich!
> Der hatte die schlimmsten Gedanken und war das größte Ferkel von allen.


ja ja , er hatte sich nur als Ritter der Wittwen und Waisen getarnt;-)))


----------



## zandertex (26. Mai 2022)

Der Vatertag kann kommen.


----------



## sprogoe (26. Mai 2022)

So viel Ferkelei an einem christlichen Feiertag?


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Mai 2022)

Heute gibt's Bratkartoffeln...





Dazu Dill-Sahnehering...


----------



## Elmar Elfers (26. Mai 2022)

Oh man, bei der Linda liegt mir ja einer auf der Zunge, aber dann gibt's 'ne Verwarnung


----------



## Jan_Cux (26. Mai 2022)

Es gab wieder Spargel, und dieses mal habe ich ihn restlos verwertet und am folge Tag Spargelcreme Suppe aus dem Spargelwasser gemacht. 
Einige Stangen Spargel fanden kleingeschnitten auch noch den Weg in die Suppe.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (27. Mai 2022)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Oh man, bei der Linda liegt mir ja einer auf der Zunge, aber dann gibt's 'ne Verwarnung



Wie jetzt, musst Du Dich als Chefredakteur dann selbst verwarnen ...  

Los, lass raus das Ding, jetzt haben alle Bock !!


----------



## zandertex (27. Mai 2022)

zandertex schrieb:


> Der Vatertag kann kommen.


Junge,Junge.........was ein Vatertag!


----------



## Minimax (27. Mai 2022)

Ich bin ja sozusagen Strohwitwer fürs Wochenende und darüber hinaus. Eigentlich kann ich ja auf mich gestellt von Flusen, Insekten und Fertiggerichten leben.

Aber ich habe mir heute was gegönnt*, und ein wirklich gutaussehendes 2einhalb Pfund Stück Roastbeef vom Kaufmannsladen geholt, ganz für mich alleine. Das werd ich mir heute im Backofen köstlich schmoren, schön rosig, und in den nächsten Tagen, z.b. wenn ich vom Angeln komme, Scheibchen weise vertilgen, mit Meerrettich und Baguette. Da muss ich nicht kochen und hab gutes Essen, das wird mir schmecken und Kraft & Energie geben. Ich könnt sogar eine Tupperdose mit ein paar kräftigen Scheiben mit ans Wasser nehmen. Oder ich Schneid mir heute vorm Schmoren ne dicke Scheibe als Steak ab und hau sie mir in Pfanne. Ich hab ja noch selbstgemachte Kräuterbutter im Förster, und ein paar Zwiebelchen sind schnell angeröstet.
Heissa, ich freu mich, das wird ein eigenes kleines Essvergnügnen für mein Solowochenende.
Stillvergnügt,
Euer 
Minimax


*also die Lebensmittelpreise steigen wirklich spürbar, das Stückchen war richtig teuer.


----------



## Mescalero (27. Mai 2022)

Da sagte was. Bin eben vom Aldi zurück und habe etwas mehr als 30€ gezahlt, obwohl ich momentan auch Strohwitwer bin. Nur normale Sachen, nichts Besonderes. Für die Summe hat man ganz früher mal den Wocheneinkauf für 4 Personen bekommen, oder jedenfalls fast.


----------



## Minimax (27. Mai 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Da sagte was. Bin eben vom Aldi zurück und habe etwas mehr als 30€ gezahlt, obwohl ich momentan auch Strohwitwer bin. Nur normale Sachen, nichts Besonderes. Für die Summe hat man ganz früher mal den Wocheneinkauf für 4 Personen bekommen, oder jedenfalls fast.


Ich denk mir Manchmal -also das Stück Roastbeef hat für ca 1,2 kg 28 Gold gekostet- das wir immer noch gnadenlos niedrige Preise zahlen. Nur leider glaube ich nicht, daß die nun korrigierten Preise sich auch auf die Qualität auswirken.. 
Ich mach wenn ich zuhause bin mal ei Photo vorm schmoren.


----------



## Tikey0815 (27. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber ich habe mir heute was gegönnt --- Ich könnt sogar eine Tupperdose mit ein paar kräftigen Scheiben mit ans Wasser nehmen.


Grins, und am Ende hats den lieben Döbeli´s geschmeckt - immer auf der Suche nach dem Rekorddöbel


----------



## Minimax (27. Mai 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Grins, und am Ende hats den lieben Döbeli´s geschmeckt - immer auf der Suche nach dem Rekorddöbel


Na, schaut doch mal Jungs, das ist ein schönes, leckeres Roastbeef, oder rosbeff wie die Froschfr Franzosen sagen. Da wäre ich ein Tor, da was abzuschneiden für ein Steak. Ich werd aber die Harte Talgplatte entfernen und für das anbraten nutzen.








Hmmm... Ich freu mich drauf. Es ist so schön und entlastend- Ich muss nicht zu einem Zeitpunkt fertig sein, es muss nicht perfekt sein (wird es trotzdem) ich habe einen ganz langen Nachmittag voller behutsamer Kocherei, Internerdaddeln und Enterprise gucken.
Mhhhmm, was meint ihr? Das leckere Stück bleibt seit ca..Mittag auf Raumtemperatur.


----------



## Minimax (27. Mai 2022)

Na, das sieht doch eigentlich ganz appetitlich aus. Schade das das scharfe Anbraten immer mit so viel Rauch und Dampf verbunden ist. Jedenfalls hab ich den Braten in die Röhre gestopft.




Jetzt warte ich einfach, bis das Thermometer die magische 56 Kern zeigt, und dann ists fertig, und wird.angeschnitten. Mein schöner Plan hat einen Schönheitsfehler: Ich musste mir Butterschmalz von den Nachbarn leihen, also muss ich der.gierigen Bande auch was abgeben. Egal, ist genug da.


----------



## Ostseesilber (27. Mai 2022)

Herrentag gab's Horniekringel und Mefofilet aus dem Rauch


----------



## Thomas. (27. Mai 2022)

so als Snack anstatt Schokolade beim rumlungern


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. Mai 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> so als Snack anstatt Schokolade beim rumlungern
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 407837


Ohne Zwiebeln??


----------



## Jan_Cux (27. Mai 2022)

Auch da hab ich mich heute über den Preis gewundert, 200 g Schinken Zwiebel Mett vom Discounter 2,59 €....


----------



## Thomas. (27. Mai 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ohne Zwiebeln??


abends immer ohne wer weis was noch kommt


----------



## Thomas. (27. Mai 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Auch da hab ich mich heute über den Preis gewundert, 200 g Schinken Zwiebel Mett vom Discounter 2,59 €....


REWE Theke 1kg 4,90


----------



## Tikey0815 (27. Mai 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ohne Zwiebeln??


Nicht das die Fische verscheucht werden


----------



## Jan_Cux (27. Mai 2022)

Hält sich aber leider nicht bis Sonntag frisch.


----------



## Tikey0815 (27. Mai 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Hält sich aber leider nicht bis Sonntag frisch.


Hallo? Frisches Mett? Bis Sonntag? Du machst Witze


----------



## Jan_Cux (27. Mai 2022)

Ne eigentlich nicht, wenn ich heute morgen Frisches Mett von der Theke kaufe, und es im Kühlschrank lagere hat es Sonntag eine grau grünliche Verfärbung. Bin vielleicht bisschen Krüsch aber mit Genuß mag ich es denn nicht mehr essen.


----------



## Thomas. (27. Mai 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Hält sich aber leider nicht bis Sonntag frisch.


wenn heute noch was überbleiben sollte, geht der Rest morgen an die Fische in kleinen Kugel die vorher angebraten werden


----------



## Minimax (27. Mai 2022)

Oh nein oweh o shit! Ich bin eingeschlafen.

Das Gute feine teure Fleisch ganz grau und durch.
Mir ist richtig zum heulen, ich Pfeffer den Klumpen ins Klo! Idiot, idiot, idiot. So schade. Mir kommen echt die Tränen vor Frust. Schande. Ich schäm mich, da gehört schon echt was dazu ein Roastbeef zu verderben. 30 Euro fürs Ofenrohr. Eingeschlafen. Idiot.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Mai 2022)

Doch nicht wegschmeißen.
Mit reichlich Senf(Bautz'ner versteht sich) lässt sich alles genießen.


----------



## Minimax (27. Mai 2022)




----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Mai 2022)

Das geht doch noch.
Mit Bautz'ner auf de Stulle und gut.


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. Mai 2022)

Ich würde versuchen, das in einer schönen Pfefferrahmsosse noch etwas ziehen zu lassen. Keine Ahnung ob das klappen würde, aber bevor ich es wegschmeiße.Oder so auf Röstinchen oder Kartoffelpuffer legen.


----------



## Minimax (27. Mai 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das geht doch noch.
> Mit Bautz'ner auf de Stulle und gut.


Ich habs für die Nachbarn und ihre Kinder aufgeschnitten und Rasch ein Notfall-meererttichsößchen dazu gekocht. Es hat ihnen geschmeckt und sie haben schon verputzt, sie meinen es wäre noch zart und saftig gewesen, die Lieben. Den Rest schnabuliere ich weg. So traurig und unnötig, ich hatte mich so drauf gefreut.
Nun ja, lassen wirs. Ich poste demnächst wieder was leckeres.


----------



## zandertex (27. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh nein oweh o shit! Ich bin eingeschlafen.
> 
> Das Gute feine teure Fleisch ganz grau und durch.
> Mir ist richtig zum heulen, ich Pfeffer den Klumpen ins Klo! Idiot, idiot, idiot. So schade. Mir kommen echt die Tränen vor Frust. Schande. Ich schäm mich, da gehört schon echt was dazu ein Roastbeef zu verderben. 30 Euro fürs Ofenrohr. Eingeschlafen. Idiot.


Das ist bitter....ich fühle mit Dir.


----------



## Floma (27. Mai 2022)

Meine Frau will das so. Ich mach sowas deshalb nicht mehr. Entweder sie guckt mich beim Essen an als ob ich ihre Welpen gefressen hätte oder ich gucke sie so an, weil ich wegen ihr übergart habe. Das ist es nicht wert.

Anderes Thema: Taufe steht bald an. Gibt ein buntes Buffet von einem bekannten syrischen Paar und verschiedene kleine Spieße vom Grill (so dass 3-4 auf einen Teller passen). Was machen wir denn da mit Fisch? Ich denke nicht, dass ich die komnende Woche noch Zeit habe Aal bis Zander zu fangen. Müsste also was von der Kaufland-Theke sein.


----------



## Tricast (27. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 407833


Dieses "Hochleistungstthermometer" ist auch nichts wenn man schläft.     Habe aber schon einmal erwähnt dass es für kleines Geld ein Backofen-Fernthermometer gibt mit Weckfunktion bei erreichen der gewünschten Kerntemperatur.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Minimax (27. Mai 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Habe aber schon einmal erwähnt dass es für kleines Geld ein Backofen-Fernthermometer


Ja Heinz, hast Du. Bei wirklich jeder Gelegenheit. Immer und immer wieder.


----------



## Tricast (27. Mai 2022)

Minimax : Ich werde das nie wieder erwähnen.

Liebe Grüße 
Heinz


----------



## heinzi (28. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 407850


Übergart und dann auch noch mit der Faser aufgeschnitten. Ein Fauxpas nach dem anderen.


----------



## Fruehling (28. Mai 2022)

So bleibt wenigstens der verbliebene Saft im Fleisch. 
Gegen die Faser beißt oder schneidet man dann ab...


----------



## Thomas. (28. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 407850


sooo schlimm finde ich es jetzt nicht, ordentlich Remoulade drauf und ab dafür. es ist natürlich trotz allem schade um das gute Stück 

ansonsten das nächste mal sowas hier, ich glaube Heinz erwähne sowas mal


----------



## Tricast (28. Mai 2022)

Fang Du jetzt nicht auch noch damit an, ich habe meinen Rüffel verstanden und werde mich in Zukunft zurückhalten.   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Minimax (28. Mai 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Übergart und dann auch noch mit der Faser aufgeschnitten. Ein Fauxpas nach dem anderen.


ja. sehr witzig, wie das Grinsesmilie zeigt. Nun gut, ist ja auch berechtigt, und wer den Schaden hat, braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen.


----------



## Minimax (28. Mai 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Anderes Thema: Taufe steht bald an. Gibt ein buntes Buffet von einem bekannten syrischen Paar und verschiedene kleine Spieße vom Grill (so dass 3-4 auf einen Teller passen). Was machen wir denn da mit Fisch? Ich denke nicht, dass ich die komnende Woche noch Zeit habe Aal bis Zander zu fangen. Müsste also was von der Kaufland-Theke sein.


Vielleicht ist für Maritime Spieße Seafood besser geeignet als echter Fisch? Der ist ja wegen seiner Faserstruktur etwas heikel und auch nicht so problemlos vorzubereiten und lecker zu halten.
Schöne Shrimps, Babysepias oder Stücke von Jakobsmuscheln lassen sich prima vorbereiten und mit allerlei bunten Dreingaben fürs Auge gut auf Spiesse ziehen. Da hat man eine maritime Note fürs Buffet und kann das ganze gut vorbereiten?
Also meine Leute lieben leckere, kleine Spiesschen mit Garnelen und Minicthulhus, dazwischen Mozzarella Pellets, Kirschtomätchen und zwei drei Blättchen Basilikum. Ein Spritzer Basilico rundets optisch und geschmacklich ab. Das ist lecker, schön fürs Auge, und arbeitsökonomisch stressfrei.
Das ist ja auch ein Faktor den man immer im Auge behalten sollte, bei ausgedehnten und fröhlichen Familienfeiern.

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (28. Mai 2022)

Wenn es nicht soviel Arbeit wäre würde ich es öfter machen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (28. Mai 2022)

Selbst mit so nem Hightech Thermometer


Schaff ich es, aus nem lecker Rindigen Patty einen Brandenburger zu schaffen  also Fories, alles halb so schlimm, am liebsten mag ich meine Bratwurst ja fast schwarz, pascht scho
Aber mit der Faser aufschneiden  wer das tut……. Glöckchen, Antitängelröhrchen und Heckbremse


----------



## rustaweli (28. Mai 2022)

Nach einem schönen Family Anglertag noch bißl draußen sitzen und den Grill bald anheizen. Hinzu leckeren Roten aus der Region.









Später noch einen selbstgefangenen Karpfen in Lake einlegen und morgen zum ersten Mal versuchen Karpfen zu räuchern. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Mai 2022)

Lecker Beilagen.
Bratwurst dazu oder Holzfällersteak?


----------



## rustaweli (28. Mai 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Lecker Beilagen.
> Bratwurst dazu oder Holzfällersteak?


Weder noch, wozu?


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Mai 2022)

Tierische Proteine.


----------



## rustaweli (28. Mai 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Tierische Proteine.


Morgen, autochoner Karpfen, sowie heute eben Käse. Am Salat ist übrigens Walnussöl, mehr Omega als (fast) jeder Fisch.


----------



## Tikey0815 (28. Mai 2022)




----------



## Minimax (28. Mai 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Nach einem schönen Family Anglertag noch bißl draußen sitzen und den Grill bald anheizen. Hinzu leckeren Roten aus der Region.
> Anhang anzeigen 407917
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 407918
> ...


Das sieht sehr appetitlich aus. Auch auf dem Teller  gilt: Vielfalt und Abwechslung sind die  Zauberformel!


----------



## rustaweli (29. Mai 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 407962


Ja ja, ich kenne die ganzen Späße und Argumente zu Genüge. Werde aber auch hier wie in GW nicht drauf eingehen. Menschl. Anatomie, Krankheiten, Klima, Tierhaltung, da könnte man dermaßen tief gehen. Jeder wie er mag, ohne Witze u Rechtfertigungen, das wäre schön! 
Anbei - etwas mehr "Flexo" würde allen gut tun.


----------



## Tikey0815 (29. Mai 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ja ja, ich kenne die ganzen Späße und Argumente zu Genüge. Werde aber auch hier wie in GW nicht drauf eingehen. Menschl. Anatomie, Krankheiten, Klima, Tierhaltung, da könnte man dermaßen tief gehen. Jeder wie er mag, ohne Witze u Rechtfertigungen, das wäre schön!
> Anbei - etwas mehr "Flexo" würde allen gut tun.


Guten Morgen Rustaweli, alles gut, hier muss sich keiner rechtfertigen. selbst hier in meiner Familie sind fleischlose Tage nicht unbekannt, da fehlt uns dann auch nix, ist auch sehr lecker, da bleibt der Humor nicht auf der Strecke


----------



## rustaweli (29. Mai 2022)

Oh je, einer dieser Tage! 
Mit Liebe zubereitete Dillsoße leicht verklumpt, Räucherkarpfen der Erste allein nicht gelungen 




und der hier schmeckt arg nach Gewässer. 




So schade, für beide Seiten!
Nun liegen Aufbackbrötchen im Ofen. Naja...


----------



## Floma (29. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist für Maritime Spieße Seafood besser geeignet als echter Fisch? Der ist ja wegen seiner Faserstruktur etwas heikel und auch nicht so problemlos vorzubereiten und lecker zu halten.
> Schöne Shrimps, Babysepias oder Stücke von Jakobsmuscheln lassen sich prima vorbereiten und mit allerlei bunten Dreingaben fürs Auge gut auf Spiesse ziehen. Da hat man eine maritime Note fürs Buffet und kann das ganze gut vorbereiten?
> Also meine Leute lieben leckere, kleine Spiesschen mit Garnelen und Minicthulhus, dazwischen Mozzarella Pellets, Kirschtomätchen und zwei drei Blättchen Basilikum. Ein Spritzer Basilico rundets optisch und geschmacklich ab. Das ist lecker, schön fürs Auge, und arbeitsökonomisch stressfrei.
> Das ist ja auch ein Faktor den man immer im Auge behalten sollte, bei ausgedehnten und fröhlichen Familienfeiern.
> ...


Wollte es selbst wissen, hast aber natürlich recht gehabt. Heute testweise für 6 Personen Spieße gegrillt, auch Lachs. Lachs ist fürchterlich teuer, brauch am Spieß zu viel Aufmerksamkeit und schmeckt am Ende gewöhnlich. Schweinenacken- und Hüftsteak-Spieße kamen dagegen sehr gut an.
Ich mach jetzt einfach ein Stück Gemüse zwischen zwei Garnelen.


----------



## Mescalero (29. Mai 2022)

Meinen ersten und deshalb bis jetzt einzigen Räucherkarpfen habe ich auch versaut! Vergessen, nach der Salzlake abzuspülen. Der Fisch war perfekt geräuchert aber völlig versalzen und ungenießbar.


----------



## Minimax (29. Mai 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Lachs ist fürchterlich teuer, brauch am Spieß zu viel Aufmerksamkeit und schmeckt am Ende gewöhnlich


Sehr gut und pointiert zusammengefasst 



rustaweli schrieb:


> Oh je, einer dieser Tage!
> Mit Liebe zubereitete Dillsoße leicht verklumpt, Räucherkarpfen der Erste allein nicht gelungen
> Anhang anzeigen 408076
> 
> ...


Mach Dir nichts draus, es kann ja nicht immer alles klappen. Du hast an Erfahrung gewonnen, und der Nächste wird bestimmt besser.


----------



## Blueser (29. Mai 2022)

Erster Ansatz dieses Jahr, aber ich denke, da fehlen noch ein paar Tage sonniges Wetter. Der Duft der Blüten war noch nicht so ausgeprägt.


----------



## Minimax (29. Mai 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Erster Ansatz dieses Jahr, aber ich denke, da fehlen noch ein paar Tage sonniges Wetter. Der Duft der Blüten war noch nicht so ausgeprägt.
> Anhang anzeigen 408081


Was wird denn das, so eine Art Maibowle oder Holunderschnaps?


----------



## Blueser (29. Mai 2022)

Holunderblütensirup, ganz einfaches Rezept. Blüten nach mehreren Tagen trockenem Wetter ernten, leicht wegen eventuellen Insekten abschütteln und ein bis zwei Tage in kaltes Wasser legen. Wichtig ist der Duft, den der wichtige Blütenstaub abgibt. Je höher die Trübung, desto mehr Aroma. Dann das ganze durch ein feines Sieb und mit einem Kilo Zucker pro Liter und 15g Zitronensäure aufkochen und in saubere Flaschen abfüllen. Hällt sich mindestens ein Jahr und ist ein Hochgenuss. Sozusagen der Frühling in der Flasche  (Tschuldigung ).
Ideal für Mixgetränke oder einfach nur mit Wasser verdünnt, ein Traum ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Mai 2022)

Ein paar Wraps gab es heute.


----------



## Jan_Cux (29. Mai 2022)

Mein Frühstück bei Heidi am Schönberger Strand, ok im Grunde ist es schon Stakendorf. (Heidi und ihr Mann hatten heute ihren 41. Hochzeitstag)






Abends gab es denn Zupfbrot mit Käse, Tomaten und ordentlich Knoblauch.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Mai 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Mein Frühstück bei Heidi am Schönberger Strand, ok im Grunde ist es schon Stakendorf. (Heidi und ihr Mann hatten heute ihren 41. Hochzeitstag)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 408119
> 
> ...


und wo ist der Küstennebel


----------



## Jan_Cux (29. Mai 2022)

Der fiel heute aus... war ja mit Kind und dem Auto da...


----------



## Minimax (30. Mai 2022)

Hier, schaut mal.
Mein schwacher Magen und meine Vorliebe für Fertigmurks haben heute Waffenstillstand geschlossen, und ich bin auf dem Heimweg im Asiashop vorbeigeschneit.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Ich hab mir jetzt ein Kleines Starterset für schonendes Dampfgaren zusammengestellt, ein einfacher Bambusdampfgarer für in den grossen Nudeltopf zu stellen, sowie 2 Sorten (Shrimp/Schweini-Gemüse) von diesen leckeren kleinen TeigtascheDumplings. Dazu etwas Pak Choi wegen Gesund und Salat als Unterlage. Ich bin ganz aufgeregt, obs klappt.
Ich hatte das schonmal ausprobiert die Dumplings kurz zu kochen, die wurden labbrig und fade. Und In der Bratpfanne mit Fett und Öl sagt Mr. Magen gerade no-no.
Nun mal sehen, ob ichs heute noch wage, besser als Brühe und Zwieback und Banane ists allemal, wir sind ja nicht mehr in der Royal Navy.. Besonders freu ich mich aufs grüne Gemüse, das wird Kraft geben.
Hg
Minimax

Au weia, aber erst muss ich den grossen Nudeltopf spülen und saubermachen. Vielleicht bleib ich doch lieber bei Bifi und Chips heute Abend.....


EDIT: Ah. Ich glaube so klappts, der junge Mann* scheint sich auszukennen:





*wird wohl sicherlich niemals ein Wallercamp leiten, oder eine Goulaschkanone abfeuern, aber egal, wer wird das schon?


----------



## Minimax (30. Mai 2022)

So, so sieht sie Beschickung des Zarten Konstrukts aus: Ich habe ein Bamwolltuch UKD Salat wg. Spülfreundlichkeit zugrunde gelegt, darauf zerkleinertes Pak Choi und jeweils einige Teigtaschen.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Verrat! Bzw. Fehlplanung: Durch die zu hoch angesetzten Henkel entweicht der Dampf an den Seiten statt durch das Dämpfgut zu ziehen!! Und warum mein Kochens violett aussieht, kann mit auch niemand erklären!


----------



## Tikey0815 (30. Mai 2022)

Feuerfestes Panzertape drumkleben, alternativ würde wohl auch KSK, Konrads Spezialkleber, helfen, evtl. bringt er noch etwas Aroma rein


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Mai 2022)

Brätst du auf dem Herd immer pfannenlos, Mini?


----------



## Jan_Cux (30. Mai 2022)

Feuchtes Baumwoll Handtuch drum herum Wickeln. Oder ein fester Verband aus dem Verbandskasten.


----------



## Blueser (30. Mai 2022)

Wird schon werden. Hauptsache, oben kommt noch genügend Dampf an. Eventuell sind die Salatblätter zu dicht zusammen, so daß kein Dampf aufsteigen kann.


----------



## Minimax (30. Mai 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Feuerfestes Panzertape drumkleben, alternativ würde wohl auch KSK, Konrads Spezialkleber, helfen, evtl. bringt er noch etwas Aroma rein


Lieber Tikey, es gibt auch am Herd eine Welt unterhalb von Panzertape, Hitze AusoderVollePulle, ein Viertelpfund Mayonnaise pro Salatblatt und den Topf/Die Weinflasche gleich mitfrittieren. Analog zu Angelmontagen, Schnurstärken und Nübsies.

Jedenfalls: Hat gut geklappt, die Teigtaschen sind wirklich gut geworden, viel leckerer als in Kochtopf oder Pfanne. Plus, ich habe im Asaimarkt ein Fläschen Unagi-Sauce gefunden, die etwa 300mal leckerer und perverser als Hoisin oder Sojasauce  ist.


----------



## Tikey0815 (30. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Tikey, es gibt auch am Herd eine Welt unterhalb von Panzertape, Hitze AusoderVollePulle, ein Viertelpfund Mayonnaise pro Salatblatt und den Topf/Die Weinflasche gleich mitfrittieren. Analog zu Angelmontagen, Schnurstärken und Nübsies.
> 
> Jedenfalls: Hat gut geklappt, die Teigtaschen sind wirklich gut geworden, viel leckerer als in Kochtopf oder Pfanne. Plus, ich habe im Asaimarkt ein Fläschen Unagi-Sauce gefunden, die etwa 300mal leckerer und perverser als Hoisin oder Sojasauce  ist.
> Anhang anzeigen 408207


Sieht perfekt und lecker aus 
Ich würde mich ja bei Dir einladen, herzensguter Minimax


----------



## Jason (30. Mai 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Sieht perfekt und lecker aus
> Ich würde mich ja bei Dir einladen, herzensguter Minimax


Da warte ich schon länger drauf. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (30. Mai 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Sieht perfekt und lecker aus
> Ich würde mich ja bei Dir einladen, herzensguter Minimax





Jason schrieb:


> Da warte ich schon länger drauf.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich würde Euch mit Freuden willkommen heissen und bewirten, liebe Jungs. Und ich muss sagen, dieses einfache Dampfgaren von nun, breits fertigen Teigtäschlein ist eine einfache und schöne Methode Gäste zu bewirten, ganz ohne Hitze und Spritzen und zeitkritisches Braten: nur vielleicht bräuchte man  einfach einen Garer mit noch mehr Stockwerken. Sagt mal bescheid wenn ihr in der Gegend seid  

daci7 diese Unagi Sauce ist herrlich. Ich bin auf sie aufmerksam geworden, weil neulich im Aal-Thread wieder so ein Video eines japanischen Aal-meisters verlinkt wurde, du bist ja interessiert an der Materie. Jedenfalls ist diese Sauce ganz was feines, nicht nur für Aal, sondern eben auch zum drauftröpfeln auf allerlei Asiatisches, sehr zu empfehlen:


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> diese Unagi Sauce ist herrlich.



Kannst du den Geschmack mal beschreiben bitte?


----------



## Minimax (30. Mai 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kannst du den Geschmack mal beschreiben bitte?


Augenblick
Hmm, schwierig. Viel viel Milder als Sojasauce, und ohne die Fischnote von milder Austernsauce. Deutlich süsslicher und weniger intensiv als Hoisinsauce. Da ist auch noch ein bisschen rauchige Aroma drin. Ist aber nicht heftig, salzig oder scharf. Ich würde sagen pikant, aber wie alle Asiasaucen in Maßen. 
Vonbder Konsistenz dicker als Sojasauce, aber dünner als z.B. die rote Scharfe Sauce.
Man kann sie also gut so über Häppchen träufeln, ein bisschen reicht (die ganzen Adia Saucen sind ja sehr intensiv).
Sie ist aber dicker als die Variante, aus den Videos, in denen die japanischen Aalmeister ihre Filets schwenken. Ich glaube die ist gut geeignet um das Essen nach der Zubereitung zu verfeinern und zu würzen.
Probiert sie mal aus.


----------



## daci7 (30. Mai 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kannst du den Geschmack mal beschreiben bitte?







Bitte.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Mai 2022)

Schmeckt wie Gegrilltes?
Dann brauch ich das dringend.


----------



## Minimax (30. Mai 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schmeckt wie Gegrilltes?
> Dann brauch ich das dringend.


Na auf geht's. Kost nicht viel, sehr ergiebig und wird nicht schlecht. Und wenn sie nicht mundet kann man sie immer noch nach ganz hinten ins Sauceregal verbannen.


Nebenbei: Mit dieser Enormen Mode des narzisstischen Bärtige-Männer-Tussis-mit-Dutt-Grillens in den letzten Jahre sind unsere Supermarktregale von einer Welle verschiedenster Barbecuesaucen mit Nostalgie-Etiketten geflutet worden. Sie alle sind viel zu intensiv, rauchig und vor allem zu sauer. Aber vermutlich eignen sie sich sehr gut zum Fachsimpeln beim halbwöchentlichen BartpflegeTermin mit den Mädels Bros  im angesagten Barbershop mit Spiralsäule und Schild mit Westernschrift,-Totenkopf-und-Schere.


----------



## Blueser (30. Mai 2022)

Für nen Dutt fehlt mir die Basis und Grillen erledigt meine Frau. Also bin ich da raus ...


----------



## Minimax (30. Mai 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Für nen Dutt fehlt mir die Basis und Grillen erledigt meine Frau. Also bin ich da raus ...


Komm Blueser, Du weisst welche Sorte ich meine. Ausserdem kannst Du, soweit ich weiß, auch ne Mehlschwitze, nen Fond oder auch ein Lebwrwurstbrot zubereiten. Damit bist Du automatisch außerhalb des Kreises der Verdächtigen.


----------



## Blueser (30. Mai 2022)

Habe übrigens heute zum ersten Mal eine Giersch-Jauche zum Düngen angesetzt, damit das Zeug wenigstens zu etwas nützlich ist. Aber das gehört hier wohl nicht rein. Eher in den Gartenthread ...  
Ach so, Ansatz für Holunderblütensirup, den kippe ich morgen wieder weg. Keine Trübung durch den leckeren Blütenstaub, grasiger Geruch. Ab in den Kompost, die guten Blüten sind noch nicht aufgeblüht. Die brauchen Sonne und trockenes Wetter.


----------



## Minimax (30. Mai 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Giersch-Jauche


Ist doch ok. Beim lesen des Threads kriegt man ja immer so einen Heißhunger, das ein Wort "Giersch-Jauche"   dann als willkommene Abkühlung für das Appetit-Zetrum sorgt.
Ich meine, man könnte hier auch ruhig Rezepte für natürliche Abführmittel mit Beschreibung ihrer Wirkungsweise oder Breiumschläge bei offenen Geschwüren Posten.


----------



## Jan_Cux (30. Mai 2022)

Der schöne Giersch... der gehört doch in den Salat


----------



## Mescalero (30. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Heißhunger


Wohl wahr!
Ich bin dann mal weg, mal den Kühlschrank checken.


----------



## Blueser (30. Mai 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Der schöne Giersch... der gehört doch in den Salat


Über den Umweg des Düngens in den Tomatensalat, ja. Ansonsten direkt verwertet, nein. Wegen der natürlichen Düngung von Zwei- und Vierbeinern, welche genau meine Gierschecke als Ziel ihrer Begierte sehen ...


----------



## Minimax (30. Mai 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob der Gier
> 
> Über den Umweg des Düngens in den Tomatensalat, ja. Ansonsten direkt verwertet, nein. Wegen der natürlichen Düngung von Zwei- und Vierbeinern, welche genau meine Gierschecke als Ziel ihrer Begierte sehen ...


Lieber Blueser.... bitte nicht zu deutliche biologische Zusammenhänge. Das ist hier immer noch der Thread der appetitlichen Rezepte und Küchenbilder. Einige von uns haben grosse Freude an Leckerem Essen, aber manchmal einen schwachen Magen


----------



## Fruehling (30. Mai 2022)

Ja watt denn nu, Max?


----------



## Minimax (30. Mai 2022)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Ja watt denn nu, Max?


Ja wie, watt?


----------



## Blueser (30. Mai 2022)

Ok ok ok, das nächste Mal zeige ich abgefüllte Flaschen von meinem äußerst leckeren Holunderblütensirup, den man auch prima zu einem extrem beliebten Likör verwandeln kann ...  

Ps: hab da jetzt einen Busch entdeckt, welcher vielversprechend duftet. Der scheint noch vor der vollen Blüte zu stehen. Eventuell hatte ich vorher Blüten des falschen Holunders (Attich) erwischt. Die Nase trügt nicht ...


----------



## Fruehling (30. Mai 2022)

Einmal willste was gegen offene Beine lesen und dann haste Magenangst wegen biologischer Zusammenhänge...


----------



## Minimax (30. Mai 2022)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Einmal willste was gegen offene Beine lesen und dann haste Magenangst wegen biologischer Zusammenhänge...


Ach jetzt hör doch auf, hier unbescholtene Boardmitglieder -also mich- dialektisch festzunageln. Ging ja nur um ein drastisch abschreckendes Beispiel.

Hast Du nicht auch mal ein leckeres Tellerbild, ein Appetitliches Stück Fleisch, ne kalte Platte, illustrierte Brote oder wenigstens ein feines Lajoscremesüppchen was Du mal zeigen könntest?
Liebe geht Durch den Magen,
Hg

Mini


----------



## Fruehling (30. Mai 2022)

Immer nur für eine Femtosekunde und so schnell ist keine Digicam...


----------



## Jan_Cux (30. Mai 2022)

Also fast Food...


----------



## daci7 (30. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich würde Euch mit Freuden willkommen heissen und bewirten, liebe Jungs. Und ich muss sagen, dieses einfache Dampfgaren von nun, breits fertigen Teigtäschlein ist eine einfache und schöne Methode Gäste zu bewirten, ganz ohne Hitze und Spritzen und zeitkritisches Braten: nur vielleicht bräuchte man  einfach einen Garer mit noch mehr Stockwerken. Sagt mal bescheid wenn ihr in der Gegend seid
> 
> daci7 diese Unagi Sauce ist herrlich. Ich bin auf sie aufmerksam geworden, weil neulich im Aal-Thread wieder so ein Video eines japanischen Aal-meisters verlinkt wurde, du bist ja interessiert an der Materie. Jedenfalls ist diese Sauce ganz was feines, nicht nur für Aal, sondern eben auch zum drauftröpfeln auf allerlei Asiatisches, sehr zu empfehlen:
> Anhang anzeigen 408210


Ich hab jetzt mal zugeschlagen. In den Warenkorb haben sich dann auchnoch Klebreis, Reisessig und Nori gewieselt... am Wochenende werde ich mal wieder Aalangeln, schätze ich!

jyaa mata
Davidsan


----------



## Minimax (30. Mai 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal zugeschlagen. In den Warenkorb haben sich dann auchnoch Klebreis, Reisessig und Nori gewieselt... am Wochenende werde ich mal wieder Aalangeln, schätze ich!
> 
> jyaa mata
> Davidsan


Ich wünschte, ich könnte so optimistisch sein. Die wenigen, kümmerlichen und auf gut Glück gefangenen Aale in meinem Jahreskreis sind entweder unter Mass, oder so selten, dass ich sie dann gleich als einfachen, aber ehrlichen Brataal zubereitete. Eigentlich fange ich diese ja immer fußläufig an der Spree, aber durch C. Bin ich ein bisschen menschenscheu geworden und angele nicht mehr gerne in der Innenstadt. Aber ich höre von guten Spitzkopffängen in Brandenburg, mal sehen. Immerhin habe ich eine Mission: Aal für die Missus!


----------



## Blueser (30. Mai 2022)

Geht mir ähnlich, die letztjährigen und einzigsten zwei 60er Aale liegen noch in der Truhe. Mit Menschenmassen hab ich keine Probleme, nur beim Angeln will ich meine Ruhe haben. Deshalb ist Himmelfahrt und Pfingsten ein Horror am Wasser, Wagenburgen von Anglern und entsprechend Party. Aber ich muss dieses Jahr dringend noch ein paar Schlangen fangen, damit sich das Räuchern lohnt. Hab schon ewig keinen Räucheraal gegessen. Nächste Woche habe ich im Visier...


----------



## Gert-Show (30. Mai 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> ch bin dann mal weg, mal den Kühlschrank checken.


Ich auch...gerade zurück vom Ansitz und jetzt schnell die Pfanne mit den leckeren Sahne-Saiblings-Nudeln geplündert.


----------



## Minimax (31. Mai 2022)

So, nachdem durch meine Schuld wieder allerlei Offtopic entstand, hier meine Entschuldigung, eine kleine Kühlschrank-Mitternachtsnascherei allein aus Bordmitteln, im Notfall ist ja immer noch was da:






Toast, Schinken, Salat und leckere Eichen, etwas TK Schnittlauch obendrauf. Fürwahr nichts für Feiertage, aber ein leckeres Mitternachtshäppchen. Das war fein und das richtige Betthupferl.
Schlaft schön,
Minisatt.

EDIT: Besser satt sein, als im Bett beim Einschlafen quälende Gedanken an den Kühli und seine Schätze zu habe, diese herrliche Schatztruhe...


----------



## Blueser (1. Juni 2022)

Bratkartoffeln mit Sahne-Heringsfilet_.
	

		
			
		

		
	




_


----------



## Gert-Show (1. Juni 2022)

Hähnchenschnitzel mit Süßkartoffel und Paprika/Schalotten-Gemüse aus dem Ofen, dazu Frankfurter Grüne Soße und Böhmischer Malztrunk.


----------



## W-Lahn (1. Juni 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Hähnchenschnitzel mit Süßkartoffel und Paprika/Schalotten-Gemüse aus dem Ofen, dazu Frankfurter Grüne Soße und Böhmischer Malztrunk.
> Anhang anzeigen 408515


Lecker Schnitzel  *Aber: *Als Frankfurter mit einer großen Affinität für grüne Soße bin ich entsetzt über dieses Fertigprodukt mit Brantweinessig, Xanthan und weiteren geschmackszerstörenden Zutaten (vermutlich Wilhelm Brandenburg?)


----------



## Gert-Show (1. Juni 2022)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> Fertigprodukt mit Brantweinessig, Xanthan und weiteren geschmackszerstörenden Zutaten (vermutlich Wilhelm Brandenburg?)


In der Tat, ich wurde ertappt. Aber zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich sagen:
1. von den fertigen Ausführungen von "Grie Soss" ist das noch die geschmacklich Verträglichste und
2. Es blieb mir nach einem Tag im Kontor nicht die Zeit, auch das noch "handmade" zu machen wie alle anderen Zutaten.
Das mache ich, wenn ich im Ruhestand bin (also in 13 Jahren) oder auch vorher, wenn die Lottozahlen gestimmt haben,


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (2. Juni 2022)

Habe mir heute mal nen "Grundelteller" gemacht. Für den Anfang erstmal mit 3 Stück, die waren echt köööstlich! 5 mehr, und die Pfanne wäre voll geworden. Gehe jetzt gezielter (und feiner)auf Grundeln, die es bei höher Fangzahl dann wieder mit Bratkartoffeln gibt. Die lassen sich prima auf 3 Seiten braten und auf dem Teller schmecken die mit etwas Zitronensaft einfach Spitze! 

Für eine 4-köpfige Familie sollten es schon um die 20 Stück um die 15 cm oder größer sein, damit jeder satt wird. Grundeln kann man auch sauer einlegen, evtl. als Bratfisch zubereitet. In Alufolie gedämpft, nur mit Salz,Knoblauch,  Pfeffer und Kräutern wäre auch eine schmackhafte Zubereitungsart!


----------



## yukonjack (2. Juni 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Habe mir heute mal nen "Grundelteller" gemacht. Für den Anfang erstmal mit 3 Stück, die waren echt köööstlich! 5 mehr, und die Pfanne wäre voll geworden. Gehe jetzt gezielter (und feiner)auf Grundeln, die es bei höher Fangzahl dann wieder mit Bratkartoffeln gibt. Die lassen sich prima auf 3 Seiten braten und auf dem Teller schmecken die mit etwas Zitronensaft einfach Spitze!
> 
> Für eine 4-köpfige Familie sollten es schon um die 20 Stück um die 15 cm oder größer sein, damit jeder satt wird. Grundeln kann man auch sauer einlegen, evtl. als Bratfisch zubereitet. In Alufolie gedämpft, nur mit Salz,Knoblauch,  Pfeffer und Kräutern wäre auch eine schmackhafte Zubereitungsart!
> 
> ...


20 Grundeln für eine 4köpfige Familie sollten ausreichen (wenn 3 davon keinen Fisch essen)


----------



## Minimax (2. Juni 2022)

Ich bin ja immer noch ein Verfechter der kleinen Grundeln. Die kann man einfach wegknuspern, sozusagen im Stück wie lecker Seafoodhäppchen.
Die grossen muss man essen unf zerteilen wie einen richtigen Fisch sonst sind Gräten und Knöchelchen vorprogrammiert. Und für den Aufwand sind die grossen Grundeln immer noch zu klein.


----------



## ollidi (2. Juni 2022)

Kalbskotelette vom Grill mit buntem Zierrat.


----------



## Minimax (2. Juni 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Kalbskotelette vom Grill mit buntem Zierrat.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 408610


Schafslollies


----------



## Gert-Show (2. Juni 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Kalbskotelette vom Grill mit buntem Zierrat.


Ich finde die bunte Deko am oberen Bildrand ist mehr als ausreichend dimensioniert.


----------



## ollidi (2. Juni 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> mehr als ausreichend dimensioniert


Absolute Übereinstimmung.


----------



## Tikey0815 (2. Juni 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich finde die bunte Deko am oberen Bildrand ist mehr als ausreichend dimensioniert.


Die sehr starke Nähe zum Lolli halte ich aber für äußerst fahrlässig Kriminell, nicht dass noch veganische Paprika Moleküle in das leckerschen Schaaaf eingezogen sind


----------



## Gert-Show (2. Juni 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Schaaaf


Abba...abba...abba es war doch Kalb, oda?


----------



## Tikey0815 (2. Juni 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Abba...abba...abba es war doch Kalb, oda?


Wollt nur prüfen ob du aufgepasst hast


----------



## ollidi (2. Juni 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Abba...abba...abba es war doch Kalb, oda?


Genau. 


Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wollt nur prüfen ob du aufgepasst hast


Red Dich mal raus.


----------



## Tikey0815 (2. Juni 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Genau.
> 
> Red Dich mal raus.


War doch nen Schaf im Kalbspelz   

Ich hatte heute Döner, nennt sich wohl kognitive Dissonanz


----------



## Gert-Show (2. Juni 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute Döner


Da können sich schon mal Geschmacks- und Gesichtssinn verirren.


----------



## Blueser (2. Juni 2022)

Wobei es da auch gewaltige Unterschiede gibt ...


----------



## Fruehling (2. Juni 2022)

Gibts hier schon Erfahrungen mit sowas?






						Facebook
					






					www.facebook.com


----------



## Jan_Cux (2. Juni 2022)

Gerade beim Döner... Der beste und einzige Döner in meiner Stadt ist abgebrannt.., Der durfte seinen Döner auch noch als Döner Kebab nennen, Drehender Fleischspieß mit 90 % Rind alles selbst gemacht. 
Der beste Döner gab es 1986 oder so... Richtiges Fladenbrot mit den üblichen Zutaten.... Diese fertigen Teigtaschen heute.. Das ist doch nichts mehr.


----------



## Minimax (3. Juni 2022)

Ich krieg garnicht genug von diesem Bambusgarer..Schaut ma, beides gleichzeitig in weniger als 15min gemacht:

gedämpfte Böhnchen mit einen Hauch Butter und Knoblauch, dazu Asia Teigtäschlein, die Kleinen mit Shrimps, die Grossen mit Schweini. Darüber einige verdünnte Löffelchen der famosen Unagisauce.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ein kleines Festmahl zu später Stunde, heiss und schmackhaft.
Hg
Minimax

EDIT: Verflucht, warum hab ich die Teigtäschlein schon wegschnabuliert, aber die Superböhnchen kaum angerührt? Verrat!


----------



## heinzi (3. Juni 2022)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Gibts hier schon Erfahrungen mit sowas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geil, was es so alles im Grillbereich gibt. Das kannte ich bisher noch nicht.


----------



## Blueser (3. Juni 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich krieg garnicht genug von diesem Bambusgarer..Schaut ma, beides gleichzeitig in weniger als 15min gemacht:
> 
> gedämpfte Böhnchen mit einen Hauch Butter und Knoblauch, dazu Asia Teigtäschlein, die Kleinen mit Shrimps, die Grossen mit Schweini. Darüber einige verdünnte Löffelchen der famosen Unagisauce.
> 
> ...


Muss auch mal zu meinem Asiamarkt. Da war ich schon ewig nicht mehr. Gute Idee, die Teigtaschen, und nach der Soße werde ich da auch mal schauen. Dämpfer hab ich ja, den Monsieur Cuisine...


----------



## ollidi (3. Juni 2022)

Heute war ich mal wieder dran mit Essen machen.   

Ein lecker Holzfällersteak für mich und für Frauchen gab es einen griechischen Spiess und den mit Käse gefüllten Wrap. Von dem Wrap habe ich natürlich auch mal genascht.





 Diesmal als Farbakzente geschmortes Zucchini und Paprikagemüse.





Als Getränk ein lecker Störti.


----------



## Gert-Show (3. Juni 2022)

Bruder im Geiste.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. Juni 2022)

Simpel aber noch immer so lecker wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Jason (3. Juni 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Simpel aber noch immer so lecker wie am ersten Tag.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 408680


Blutaugen, sehr lecker.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jan_Cux (3. Juni 2022)

Nochmal das Zupfbrot, diesmal mit mehr Käse, mehr Tomaten,Knoblauch, neu dazu Oliven.


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Juni 2022)

Ich probiere mich heute Mal an was neuem. Rinderrippen vom Biobauern aus dem Ort. Keine Ahnung ob das was wird. Spartanisch gewürzt mit Meersalz und schwarzem Pfeffer


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Juni 2022)

Ach ja, Rindfleisch schrumpft, aber der Rest ist Geschichte und absolut empfehlenswert


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Juni 2022)

So hat es noch für etwas mehr als drei Leute gereicht. Aber die Komposition mit Meersalz und Pfeffer war super. Ich hatte mich geärgert wenn ich das gute Fleisch mir BBQ Sauce zugeschmiert hätte


----------



## Minimax (6. Juni 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> So hat es noch für etwas mehr als drei Leute gereicht. Aber die Komposition mit Meersalz und Pfeffer war super. Ich hatte mich geärgert wenn ich das gute Fleisch mir BBQ Sauce zugeschmiert hätte


Sehr richtig. Je besser die Zutaten, umso weniger Krimskrams ist notwendig.

Einst diente die oft übermäßige Würze dazu, die Tatsache zu verschleiern, daß weder das Konzept "Schlachthygiene" noch "Kühlkette" existierten.

Eine Praxis, die heute bei dem in grüner/roter Fertigmarinade eingeschweißten Abfall Grillgut eine unheilvolle Renaissance feiert.


----------



## Astacus74 (6. Juni 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Eine Praxis, die heute bei dem in grüner/roter Fertigmarinade eingeschweißten Abfall Grillgut eine unheilvolle Renaissance feiert.



Wie Recht du hast, auf diese Tatsache reagiert mein Körper immer mit der selben Konsequenz raus damit schnellstmöglich, das heißt nach dem "Genuss" von diesem "leckeren Fleisch"  brauch ich eine Toilette und zwar schnell.
Auf dem Weg zu dieser dürfen dann keinerlei Hindernisse verbaut sein sonst geht es in die Hose.

Deswegen wenn irgendwo so ein "Fleisch" auf den Grill kommt laß ich die Finger davon, keine Chance sowas kommt mir nicht in meinem Körper.



Gruß Frank


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (6. Juni 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Eine Praxis, die heute bei dem in grüner/roter Fertigmarinade...


Um das _Trio Infernal_ zu komplettieren darf die Geschmacksrichtung _"gelb"_ nicht vergessen werden,
knorpelige Sehnen Nackensteaks in einem Surrogat von Senfmarinade. _Soylent Yellow_ auch genannt. 

Der _"Letzte Pfiff"_ muss, wie Astacus74 bereits anmerkte, daher nicht zwangsläufig etwas mit einem raffinierten Rezept zu tun haben.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (6. Juni 2022)

Rührei mit gebratener Chorizo-Wurst, es muss tatsächlich nicht immer Bacon sein.






Das Rote ist übrigens kein Ketchup, sondern ein Sriracha-Swirl.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (6. Juni 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das Rote ist übrigens kein Ketchup, sondern ein Sriracha-Swirl.



Na Gott sei Dank....
Sriracha-Sauce ist lecker, wer den Knoblauch-Geschmack nicht mag, sollte Sambal Oelek nehmen, und wer nur Schärfe mag, na dann Tabasco..


----------



## Minimax (6. Juni 2022)

Oje, oje, ich bin ja kulinarisch ein arger Heuchler. Eben noch geissele ich das Fastfood, im nächsten Augenblick rüssele ich mir es genüsslich rein.
Da entspreche ich ganz meinem Wappenfisch, wir sind Nahrungsopportunisten.

Zum Beispiel begreife ich eine olle Tiefkühlpizza, die ich in höchster Not von ganz unten aus der Truhe gekratzt habe, nicht als kulinarische Strafe Gottes.* Viel mehr betrachte ich die spärlich belegte Platte (obendrein noch eine P. Hawaii, glaub ich) als eine Chance für Customizing, und der Kühlschrank spendete Reichlich, sieht doch nicht schlecht aus:









*Schließlich ist es SEIN bzw. IHR Werk, das heute die Kaufmannsläden geschlossen haben.


----------



## Mescalero (6. Juni 2022)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> ... na dann Tabasco..


Bloß nicht! Okay, wer den Geschmack mag....
Zu manchen Sachen (Tomate z.B.) ist Tabasco ganz gut aber das Aroma ist schon speziell. Ich mag am liebsten Kashmiri Red Chili Pulver, das gibt es in asiatischen Läden. Es ist scharf, logisch, aber auch herrlich aromatisch-fruchtig und trotzdem insgesamt eher neutral und dominiert kein Gericht.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (6. Juni 2022)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Na Gott sei Dank....
> Sriracha-Sauce ist lecker, wer den Knoblauch-Geschmack nicht mag, sollte Sambal Oelek nehmen, und wer nur Schärfe mag, na dann Tabasco..



Es ist die Sriracha-Sauce mit dem grünen Deckel, also zusätzlich Knoblauch. Die Sauce mit dem roten Deckel schmeckt wenig bis gar nicht nach Knoblauch, ist dafür aber etwas schärfer. Mir schmeckt die Sauce mit dem grünen Deckel am besten. Tabasco ist wegen dem enthaltenen Essig und dem damit verbundenen starken Eigengeschmack heute nicht mehr meine erste Wahl.


----------



## Mescalero (6. Juni 2022)

Von Sriracha bzw. Flying Goose gibt es auch eine Art Mayo, die ist auch ziemlich geil. Recht mild von der Schärfe her.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (6. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Bloß nicht! Okay, wer den Geschmack mag....
> Zu manchen Sachen (Tomate z.B.) ist Tabasco ganz gut aber das Aroma ist schon speziell. Ich mag am liebsten Kashmiri Red Chili Pulver, das gibt es in asiatischen Läden. Es ist scharf, logisch, aber auch herrlich aromatisch-fruchtig und trotzdem insgesamt eher neutral und dominiert kein Gericht.



Ich mag persönlich Tabasco sehr gerne.
Aber nicht in den Mengen, dass es ein Gericht dominiert !
Auch nicht immer und überall, es gibt ja Alternativen und viele Variationen immer passend zum eigentlichen Mahl


----------



## ollidi (6. Juni 2022)

Tabasco ist mir persönlich zu Essiglastig. Da fehlt mir auch die Schärfe.

Hier mal meine neue Würzgalerie. Man sollte allerdings vorsichtig sein bei der Dosierung. 





Besteht aus:
Carolina Reaper
Trinidad Scorpion
Bhut Jolokia
Habanero
Dragon Chilli


----------



## Jan_Cux (6. Juni 2022)

Essiglastig ? Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, Hausgemachter Gurkensalat, Gurken,Salz, Ziebeln und reichlich Essig.


----------



## Thomas. (7. Juni 2022)

gestern außerhaus beim Türken


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (8. Juni 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Tabasco ist mir persönlich zu Essiglastig. Da fehlt mir auch die Schärfe.
> 
> Hier mal meine neue Würzgalerie. Man sollte allerdings vorsichtig sein bei der Dosierung.
> Anhang anzeigen 409044
> ...


Das kann man nicht wirklich miteinander vergleichen.
Tabasco ist eine Würz-Sauce, geeignet, das eine oder andere Gericht bei Bedarf zu verfeinern.
Deine Würzgalerie ist wohl eher was für Liebhaber und die, die mal testweise an ihre Grenzen gehen wollen....
Übrigens, die Tabasco Habanero Sauce geht auch über 7000 Scoville, sollte wohl genügend Schärfe haben....

Und das :
 "Tabasco ist mir persönlich zu Essiglastig"
Sag mal, die paar Spritzer Tabasco am Gulasch, der Hühnerbrühe oder sonst wo.........
....da schmeckst Du den Essig raus ???...................


----------



## ollidi (8. Juni 2022)

Der Geschmack und das Schärfeempfinden ist halt bei jedem unterschiedlich.  
7000 Sco merke ich noch nicht mal großartig auf der Zunge (das ist wirklich so und keine Angeberei). Z.B. schnippel ich mir auch mal eine frische Habanero in einen Salat. Natürlich nur in meinen Salat und nicht in den meiner Frau. 



Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Tabasco ist eine Würz-Sauce, geeignet, das eine oder andere Gericht bei Bedarf zu verfeinern.


Keine Frage. Ich habe das ja auch schon mal probiert. Mein Ding ist es halt nicht. Jeder halt, wie er möchte.



Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Sag mal, die paar Spritzer Tabasco am Gulasch, der Hühnerbrühe oder sonst wo.........


Da habe ich das noch nie probiert. Kann ich mir also kein Urteil drüber erlauben. 
Ich nehme als Salz für Gulasch gerne dieses Salz. Aber auch nur zum Nachwürzen auf meinem Teller. 

Allerdings mag ich Essig seltsamerweise auf Fish&Chips. Komisch, ist aber so...


----------



## Fruehling (8. Juni 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Der Geschmack und das Schärfeempfinden ist halt bei jedem unterschiedlich.



In der Tat ist es ein "Lern- oder besser noch ein Trainingseffekt" der Geschmackspapillen, die mit der Zeit nach regelmäßigen Schärfezugaben deutlich gelassener reagieren.









						Scharf essen trainieren | Chili-Drache
					

Cecelia kommt aus Mexiko und isst morgens, mittags und abends scharf. Damit Fritz beim ersten Date nicht abblitzt, will er nun scharf essen trainieren.




					chili-drache.com


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (8. Juni 2022)

Während einer damaligen Sprachreise nach England bekamen wir morgens von unseren Gastfamilien kleine Fresspakete mit zum Unterricht bzw. auf die Tagestouren. Unter anderem waren dort regelmäßig kleine Tütchen mit crisps, also Kartoffelchips, enthalten. Die Variante _Salt and Vinegar _war echt schrecklich, trotzdem gibt es solche Kartoffelchips mittlerweile auch hier zu kaufen. 

Ich mag zwar Essig, allerdings passt er zumindest für meinen Gaumen längst nicht an alle Gerichte, in die er doch immer wieder gerne geschüttet wird.


----------



## Blueser (8. Juni 2022)

Also, Essiggurken ohne Essig geht garnicht...


----------



## ollidi (8. Juni 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Also, Essiggurken ohne Essig geht garnicht...


Ok. Da bin ich absolut bei Dir.


----------



## yukonjack (8. Juni 2022)

Ein schönes Stück Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte und dazu ne große Salz/Dillgurke kommt auch immer sehr gut.


----------



## ollidi (8. Juni 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ein schönes Stück Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte und dazu ne große Salz/Dillgurke kommt auch immer sehr gut.


Oder auch mal ein herzhafter Windbeutel z.B. mit Matjes.  
Den hatte ich schon mal und der war wirklich lecker.


----------



## yukonjack (8. Juni 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Oder auch mal ein herzhafter Windbeutel z.B. mit Matjes.
> Den hatte ich schon mal und der war wirklich lecker.


Mit 2,5 auf dem Kessel schmeckt alles


----------



## ollidi (8. Juni 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Mit 2,5 auf dem Kessel schmeckt alles


Ich war aber nüchtern.


----------



## Minimax (8. Juni 2022)

Heut ist wieder Familienmittwoch und heute ist Antipasti angesagt jeder steuert was bei*.

Ich hab mir überlegt, ein Pfännchen Knuspergrundeln zu präsentieren. Ich hatte Frei es war so schönes Wetter, und anstatt meinen geliebten Döbeln am murmelnden Bach im kühlen Walde nachzupirschen, dachte ich mir:

Hey Minimax, setz dich doch einfach in der Gluthitze an den schattenlosen doofen Kanal und bring Tod und Verderben über eine harmlose kleine Grundelkolonie, für die Familie! Ist ja auch ne Spannende Angelei, und sooooo idyllisch!






Nun ja, hier sind die kleinen Fischbonbons, mühsam geputzt. Wenn alle da sind und der Weisse kühl ist, werd ich sie frisch brutzeln. Ich hoffe, ich krieg ein Photo hin- aber ich bin mir ehrlich gesagt nichtmal sicher ob ich überhaupt eine abkriege




Hg
Minimeuchler


* Das ist der neueste Spleen des Obersten Küchen Kommandos (OKK) von Mrs. M.: Statt wie früher - Eine arme Sau muss kochen, alle anderen dürfen geniessen- müssen jetzt immer alle mitmachen und was beitragen, damit bloss niemand am Mittwochabend Ruhe hat und kein vernünftiges Gericht zu Stande kommt. Ich verneige mein Haupt vor ihrem unerforscherlichen Ratschluss, Hxxl Missus! Hackenklack!


----------



## Blueser (8. Juni 2022)

Oh man, die Arbeit. Ich hätte die wie Sprotten zubereitet, mit all den guten Sachen. So schlecht schmecken Sprotten im ganzen nicht, könnte bei Grundeln ähnlich sein. Schön dick mit Mehl paniert, fällt das bestimmt nicht auf ...


----------



## Mescalero (8. Juni 2022)

Minimax 
Verrätst du uns noch Köder, Taktik usw.?
Sollen ja nicht so einfach zu erwischen sein, hab ich gelesen. Schöne Strecke, Petri Heil!


----------



## Minimax (8. Juni 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Oh man, die Arbeit. Ich hätte die wie Sprotten zubereitet, mit all den guten Sachen. So schlecht schmecken Sprotten im ganzen nicht, könnte bei Grundeln ähnlich sein. Schön dick mit Mehl paniert, fällt das bestimmt nicht auf ...


Ach, das Gekröse muss schon raus, Zahnbürste hilft da. Sind aber auch wirklich winzige Exemplare, aber herrje, anderen Orts brutzeln sie Grashüpfer.
Übrigens erstaunlich, daß selbst kleinfingerlange Exemplare Laich führen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Juni 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> , aber herrje, anderen Orts brutzeln sie Grashüpfer.


----------



## Minimax (8. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Minimax
> Verrätst du uns noch Köder, Taktik usw.?
> Sollen ja nicht so einfach zu erwischen sein, hab ich gelesen. Schöne Strecke, Petri Heil!


Mein Lieber, du willst mich wohl foppen. Aber eine anglerische Erkenntnis sprang tatsächlich heraus:
_Ein zu kleiner Hake_n, und sie schlucken bis ganz hinten. Das ist schlecht, denn die Operation überleben die Tierchen nicht, und an einem langen heissen Tag sollte man sie hältern können (Ethik aussen vor)
_Ein zu grosser Haken_, und er verhängt sich oder wird von einer Grundel dorthin gezogen in den Steinen und Ritzen der Steinpackung, die es zu befischen gilt. Dann ist Abriss und Neumontieren angesagt .


----------



## Blueser (8. Juni 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Übrigens erstaunlich, daß selbst kleinfingerlange Exemplare Laich führen.


Grundelkaviar, welch geniale Geschäftsidee ...


----------



## Mescalero (8. Juni 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Grashüpfer.


Aber mit Haut und Haaren, da wird alles mitgegessen: Augen, Hoden, die zirrhotische Leber. 
Dann lieber bisschen fummeln und virtuos die Zahnbürste schwingen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (8. Juni 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach, das Gekröse muss schon raus, Zahnbürste hilft da. Sind aber auch wirklich winzige Exemplare, aber herrje, anderen Orts brutzeln sie Grashüpfer.
> Übrigens erstaunlich, daß selbst kleinfingerlange Exemplare Laich führen.


Wie bei den Sprotten, Schwanzflosse ab, Kopf ab, zusammen drücken und Gräte mit Gekröse rausziehen...  (wenn geräuchert) 
Beim frittieren wie bei den Sardellen, einfach komplett futtern.


----------



## Floma (8. Juni 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Während einer damaligen Sprachreise nach England bekamen wir morgens von unseren Gastfamilien kleine Fresspakete mit zum Unterricht bzw. auf die Tagestouren. Unter anderem waren dort regelmäßig kleine Tütchen mit crisps, also Kartoffelchips, enthalten. Die Variante _Salt and Vinegar _war echt schrecklich, trotzdem gibt es solche Kartoffelchips mittlerweile auch hier zu kaufen.
> 
> Ich mag zwar Essig, allerdings passt er zumindest für meinen Gaumen längst nicht an alle Gerichte, in die er doch immer wieder gerne geschüttet wird.


Ich habe mich im Frühjahr, von Jane Goodall inspiriert, den englischen Gewohnheiten genähert. Im Wetherspoon habe ich mir also Cod&Chips bestellt und eine Flasche Essig an den traditionell klebrigen Platz geholt. Dann musste ich nur noch die anderen Gäste beobachten und deren Herangehensweise imitieren. Ich konnte zwei Verhaltensmuster beobachten. Die einen spritzen über das fritierte Essen, die anderen reichern das Ketchup mit Essig an und dippen wie mit gewöhnlichen Ketchup. Beides ist essbar, ich kann aber auch nicht sagen, dass es so besser schmeckt als ohne Essig. Bei den Einheimischen schien mir das allerdings tief verwurzelt zu sein.


----------



## Mescalero (8. Juni 2022)

Wobei die englischen Chips nicht viel mit unseren Pommes zu tun haben. Echte Fish and Chips in Zeitungs- oder Packpapier eingewickelt und mit ordentlich Malt Vinegar oder wie das Zeug heißt....da geht nicht viel drüber. Der Essig hat auch sehr viel weniger % als hier, jedenfalls schmeckt er längst nicht so sauer und beißend. Dazu am besten eine Coke aus dem kaputten Kühlschrank, also lauwarm, herrlich!


----------



## Minimax (8. Juni 2022)

Hat schön geklappt mit der kleinen Grundelpfanne: Alle haben kräftig zugelangt, gedippt und mit geknuspert.

Doch zunächst möchte ich mich bei Roscoe P. Goby bedanken, ohne ihn und seine Brüder und Schwestern wäre dieser leckere Abend nicht möglich gewesen. Ich danke Roscoe auch ganz besonders für seine Mitwirkung bei der OCC.






Aber nun zu seinen posthumen Abenteuern.
Die Grundeln werden nach dem Putzen mit ein bisschen Zitronensaft beträufelt, gesalzen, gepfeffert -ruhig robust- und schliesslich mehliert (Maismehl gibt eine herrliche Farbe und matscht nicht):




Und dann in reichlich Butterschmalz (natürlich reichlich, kennt ihr ein Rezept das 'ein bisschen' oder 'einen Hauch' Butterschmalz verlangt? Eben.) gebrutzelt. Keine Angst, die Fischchen zerfallen nicht oder trocknen aus, ihre dicke Haut verhindert dies: Ruhig brutzeln bis sie schön Goldbraun und Knusprig sind, ab und zu schütteln:




Und wenn sie dann fertig sind (Naschprobe entscheidet, und dann natürlich grosses Drama wegen verbrannten Mund machen und ein Extraglas Weißwein abstauben) appetitlich mit Zitronenstückchen anrichten- schätze, noch ein paar Salatblätter hätten schön ausgesehen aber nun gut, Die Fischlein sind goldbraun heiss und knusprig:





Und im Rahmen so einer kleinen sommerlichen Abendnascherei machen sich die zwergenhaften Invasoren doch ganz gut, finde ich:




Herzlich,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Blueser (8. Juni 2022)

Du bist manchmal einfach unübertrefflich, Minimax ...


----------



## Minimax (8. Juni 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Du bist manchmal einfach unübertrefflich, Minimax ...


Ach, Du Charmeur..


----------



## Jan_Cux (8. Juni 2022)

Ne ganz großes Kino, gut gemacht


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (8. Juni 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Ich war aber nüchtern.



... dann aber schwanger ...?????, oder was.... ?????


----------



## Naish82 (9. Juni 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ach ja, Rindfleisch schrumpft, aber der Rest ist Geschichte und absolut empfehlenswert



Sehr geil, schön low & slow…
Wie lange hattest du sie im Rauch? 
Auch noch gedämpft oder nur geräuchert?
Steht auch noch sehr weit oben auf meiner Liste.
Salz und Pfeffer (1:1) reichen m.E. Völlig bei geräuchertem rind, an meine beef briskets lasse ich auch nichts anderes.


----------



## Gert-Show (9. Juni 2022)

Handmade Hähnchenfrikadelle Kyllingkjøttkaker, Brokkoli, Nypoteter und Lettrømme, lecker.
Was halt die Wohnwagenküche am Jotunheimen so hergibt.


----------



## Gert-Show (9. Juni 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Maismehl gibt eine herrliche Farbe und matscht nicht


Daran erkennt man den guten Koch!


----------



## yukonjack (10. Juni 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Handmade Hähnchenfrikadelle Kyllingkjøttkaker, Brokkoli, Nypoteter und Lettrømme, lecker.
> Was halt die Wohnwagenküche am Jotunheimen so hergibt.
> Anhang anzeigen 409372


Wollte heute in einer Autobahn Raststätte so eine Frikadelle im Brötchen essen ( Industrieware und wer, Fleischer oder Bäcker, die größeren  Anteile hatte kann ich nicht sagen. Als die nette Dame am Tresen mir den Preis nannte( 7,99€ ) habe ich dankend verzichtet. Ich hoffe dir hat`s geschmeckt.


----------



## Gert-Show (10. Juni 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wollte heute in einer Autobahn Raststätte so eine Frikadelle im Brötchen essen ( Industrieware und wer, Fleischer oder Bäcker, die größeren  Anteile hatte kann ich nicht sagen. Als die nette Dame am Tresen mir den Preis nannte( 7,99€ ) habe ich dankend verzichtet. Ich hoffe dir hat`s geschmeckt.


Ja, uns hat es geschmeckt. War ja selbstgemacht, wie ich schrieb.
Diese Fertigteile in halb/halb* kommen mir nicht auf den Teller.

* halbes Brot und halbes Pfund Fleisch


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Juni 2022)

Moin.

Ob der minimaximalen Grundelpfanne sehr angetan... Folgende ( sehr) ernstgemeinte Frage : werden die Fischchen dann wirklich im Ganzen geknuspert... Oder von der Geräte "gelutscht"


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Juni 2022)

Minimax Du Grundelterminator.
Das hast Du super hinbekommen, sieht fantastisch lecker aus


----------



## Floma (11. Juni 2022)

Ich hoffe man kann es erkennen. Mein Leben lang links liegen gelassen, unterdessen könnt ich mich aber drin suhlen: Gegrillte Marshmellows. Die Ränder dürfen nicht schwarz werden, die großen Flächen brauchen trotzdem Farbe. Ein Drahtseilakt. Dann wenige Sekunden wedeln und in dem Moment, wo die Temperatur nicht mehr zu Schmerzen führt, komplett in den Mund. Das ist der zweite Drahtseilakt.


----------



## Minimax (11. Juni 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Ob der minimaximalen Grundelpfanne sehr angetan... Folgende ( sehr) ernstgemeinte Frage : werden die Fischchen dann wirklich im Ganzen geknuspert... Oder von der Geräte "gelutscht"


Ja, im ganzen geknuspert. Allerdings sind es auch kleine Exemplare (vgl. Die Zitronenscheiben auf dem Bild) größere oder große Exemplare können schon mal etwas stachlig-krstzig bleiben, da Lob ich mir die fingerlangen. (Plus, die Bissfrequenz ist natürlich vielviel höher) Die drei vier größeren Grundeln dieser Pfanne hatte ich diesmal vor dem Braten längs halbiert.


----------



## Steff-Peff (11. Juni 2022)




----------



## Mescalero (12. Juni 2022)

Also mir wäre das zuviel Salat, da schmeckt man doch nichts außer Rucola.


----------



## daci7 (12. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Von Sriracha bzw. Flying Goose gibt es auch eine Art Mayo, die ist auch ziemlich geil. Recht mild von der Schärfe her.





Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Es ist die Sriracha-Sauce mit dem grünen Deckel, also zusätzlich Knoblauch. Die Sauce mit dem roten Deckel schmeckt wenig bis gar nicht nach Knoblauch, ist dafür aber etwas schärfer. Mir schmeckt die Sauce mit dem grünen Deckel am besten. Tabasco ist wegen dem enthaltenen Essig und dem damit verbundenen starken Eigengeschmack heute nicht mehr meine erste Wahl.


Ich mach mir meine Sriracha immer selbst - da kann man richtig geile Soßen zaubern ohne großen Aufriss. Letztes Jahr hatte ich zum Beispiel eine Sriracha aus Scotch Bonnet mit viel Knobi und Honig - das war richtig geil!
Dieses Jahr waren meine Chili-Pflanzen leider nicht so prall und ich befürchte es wird eine magere Ernte. Ein paar Scotch Bonnet, Birdeye, Jalapenos und einige  chocolate Habaneros werden aber wohl rauskommen! =)
Grüße
David


----------



## Steff-Peff (12. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Also mir wäre das zuviel Salat, da schmeckt man doch nichts außer Rucola.


Das Gewissen ist mit 
Aber 4 Blättchen Rucola verkraftet so ein Burger


----------



## Gert-Show (16. Juni 2022)

Vorhin noch im Lavangen, dann im Ofen und jetzt auf dem Teller: frisches Dorschfilet mit Schmortomaten, Salzkartoffeln und Lettrømme.


----------



## Justsu (17. Juni 2022)

Ich habe mich am vergangenen Wochenende mal an glasiertem Lachs versucht, da ich noch ein paar (leider gekaufte und nicht gefangene) Königslachsstücke in der Truhe hatte...

Zunächst die Lachsstücke in einer Marinade aus Wasser, Vollrohrzucker, Ahornsirup und Salz im Kühlschrank ziehen lassen...
	

		
			
		

		
	






Dann abspülen, abtupfen und im Kühlschrank antrocknen lassen, währed dessen den Grill mit ein paar Erlenholzstücken anheizen...





Dreimal im Abstand von 15 Minuten mit dunklem Ahornsirup glasieren...





Das Ergebnis konnte sich, wie ich finde, sehen und schmecken lassen! 





Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Jan_Cux (17. Juni 2022)

Weil es Lecker und so schön einfach ist... mal wieder Mafia Torte.


----------



## Fruehling (17. Juni 2022)

Die Salami legt man erst drauf, wenn das Blech aus dem Ofen kommt - Stichwort: Nitrosamine, aber in Mengen!


----------



## ollidi (17. Juni 2022)

Einfaches Grillen ist eigentlich immer schön.


----------



## Jan_Cux (17. Juni 2022)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Die Salami legt man erst drauf, wenn das Blech aus dem Ofen kommt - Stichwort: Nitrosamine, aber in Mengen!


Ok, probier ich mal aus.


----------



## Fruehling (17. Juni 2022)

Beim guten Italiener übrigens Standard...


----------



## Minimax (17. Juni 2022)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Beim guten Italiener übrigens Standard...


Legt der dann den Büchsenmais und Ananasstückchen dann auch erst nachher drauf?


----------



## Fruehling (17. Juni 2022)

Nein, nur die Bestandteile, die viel Nitritpökelsalz enthalten.


----------



## Jan_Cux (17. Juni 2022)

Kenn ich aus Italien auch nicht so, aber da kommt die Pizza aus dem Steinofen und verweilt nur wenige Minuten drinnen. Bei 20 Minuten im heimischen E-Herd könnte das gesünder sein. Aber jede TK Pizza ist ja auch vollständig belegt.  
Ich werde es trotzdem bei der nächsten Pizza mal ausprobieren.


----------



## W-Lahn (17. Juni 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Kenn ich aus Italien auch nicht so, aber da kommt die Pizza aus dem Steinofen und verweilt nur wenige Minuten drinnen. Bei 20 Minuten im heimischen E-Herd könnte das gesünder sein. Aber jede TK Pizza ist ja auch vollständig belegt.
> Ich werde es trotzdem bei der nächsten Pizza mal ausprobieren.


Eine Pizza wird mit Käse *unterbacken *- nicht überbacken, ist mir schon bei deinem letzten Pizza-Posting aufgefallen. Beim überbacken wird der Belag unter der Käsekruste gedünstet, dadurch entstehen kaum Röstaromen und der Teig wird nicht richtig durch. So genug kluggeschissen, lecker schaut deine "Mafiatorte" trotzdem aus


----------



## Jan_Cux (17. Juni 2022)

Das war ja genau meine Herausforderung heute, üblicherweise kam die Salami und die Anchovis unter den Käse... heute hab ich die Wurst mal oben drauf geworfen.  Salami unter dem Käse fand ich besser.  Da die ja eh Hauchdünn ist, werde ich mal die Version von Frühling ausprobieren.


----------



## rustaweli (18. Juni 2022)

Letzter Grillabend.
Auberginen, Zucchini, Peperoni, dann noch kurz mit frisch selbstgemachter Metaxasauce überbacken.




Gegrillter Fetakäse bekam noch Gewürze, etwas Honig und Olivenöl sowie ein Löffelchen Ajvar. Dazu Brot.








Für die Fleischverzehrer fiel noch etwas von unglücklichen Hühnern ab.




So, und nun brauche ich Euren Rat.
War gerade in meinem geliebten mediterranen Supermarkt. Was ich damit mache, weiß ich.








Diese Sardinen werden lecker mariniert und später gegrillt. Aber an den kleinen Sardinen hier kam ich heute irgendwie nicht vorbei. 




Jemand von Euch Vorschläge?


----------



## Thomas. (18. Juni 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Jemand von Euch Vorschläge?


im Winter Top auf Hecht


----------



## sprogoe (18. Juni 2022)

Keine Katze zuhause?


----------



## rustaweli (18. Juni 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> im Winter Top auf Hecht


Ja, meine Kids haben mir aus ihrem schulischen Geschichtsunterricht von solch angelhistorischen Exemplaren berichtet. Da war glaube noch was mit Feuersteinen und Steinwerkzeugen, aber bringe da vielleicht etwas durcheinander.


----------



## Skott (18. Juni 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Letzter Grillabend.
> Auberginen, Zucchini, Peperoni, dann noch kurz mit frisch selbstgemachter Metaxasauce überbacken.
> Anhang anzeigen 410284
> 
> ...


Ich habe dir etwas in einer Unterhaltung geschickt!


----------



## Mescalero (18. Juni 2022)

Auf Madeira habe ich mal Sardinen gegessen, die einfach gegrillt waren, ohne alles. Nur gesalzen. Ich fand die ziemlich lecker!


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Juni 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Jemand von Euch Vorschläge?


wie Mescalero schon schrieb, einfach leicht salzen und grillen.
Oder leicht mehlieren und frittieren, beides ist sehr lecker.
 Dazu eine Schale mit einem guten Olivenöl mit Knobi und Kräutern, sowie etwas frisches Weißbrot.
Du wirst glücklich damit sein


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Juni 2022)

wenn du noch weitere kleine Arten zur Verfügung hast, mach ein Fritto misto.
Also mehliert und frittiert. das ist rund ums Mittelmeer weit verbreitet und sehr köstlich


----------



## Kauli11 (18. Juni 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wenn du noch weitere kleine Arten zur Verfügung hast, mach ein Fritto misto.
> Also mehliert und frittiert. das ist rund ums Mittelmeer weit verbreitet und sehr köstlich


Habe ich letztens mit Ukelei gemacht. Was die Südländer mit Sardinen machen geht auch mit Ukel`s.
Wollte eigentlich Grundeln als Köderfische fangen, aber sofort hatte ich die Ukel`s auf dem Futterplatz. 12 Stück habe ich dann mitgenommen und in der Pfanne schön kross ausgebraten. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Juni 2022)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Habe ich letztens mit Ukelei gemacht. Was die Südländer mit Sardinen machen geht auch mit Ukel`s.
> Wollte eigentlich Grundeln als Köderfische fangen, aber sofort hatte ich die Ukel`s auf dem Futterplatz. 12 Stück habe ich dann mitgenommen und in der Pfanne schön kross ausgebraten. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.



genau, habe ich hier auch schon gepostet.


----------



## daci7 (19. Juni 2022)

Heute wurden die Filets von einem ca Ende 50er Zander von Gestern zu Fischmacs 2.0 verarbeitet.
Hat allen geschmeckt, sag ich mal. Selbst die kleinen (2 Jahre alt) haben ihren geschafft  Zusammen mit reichlich grünem Salat und Kräutern aus dem Garten ist das lecker und nicht ganz ungesund.














Heute Abend geh ich vl Nachschub holen.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Jan_Cux (23. Juni 2022)

Leckeres gekocht wäre heute übertrieben, schmackhaft zusammen geworfen würde besser passen. 
Beim heutigem Einkauf dachte ich nimm noch mal nen Toastbrot mit...  Zuhause angekommen, Mist hab vorgestern schon ne Packung Toast gekauft... Einfrieren geht nicht, alles voll Fisch im Froster.  Da fiel mir ein ich hab mal so etwas wie Arme Ritter in Herzhaft aus dem Backofen im Internet gesehen...

3 Eier 
Milch
Salz/Pfeffer/Knoblauch
Dünner Schinken
Käse

Bestimmt nicht Kalorienarm, aber hat geschmeckt und ich bin Satt


----------



## Gert-Show (23. Juni 2022)

Linsen (ohne Spätzle) und Saitenwürschtle.


----------



## daci7 (23. Juni 2022)

Ich bn heut nach endlosen Elterngesprächen nach Hause gekommen und habe eine lange Woche in den Knochen gehabt und dementsprechend hatte ich "voll Bock" auf Kochen. Also gab es Nudeln mit Pesto und nem bisschen Grünzeug ... für die Kleinen.
Nachdem die im Bett waren, konnte ich mich npch so grade eben zum Bierkasten schleppen erfrischen, dass die Lebensgeister wieder in mich fahren. Also: Hunger. Nein, Schmacht. Aber so richtig!
Schön, dass ich noch zwei Seiten Zanderfilet von Vorgestern im Kühlschrank hatte und ein paar Fritten im Kühler. Also gab es Fish'n'Chips niederrheinisch mit lecker Biertje für mich und für die Dame des Hauses!










Das Bild täuscht, in Wahreit waren die Portionen riesig. Jeweils eine Filethälfte von einem ca. 55er Zander + Fritten ohne Ende 
 Soulfood sag ich euch 
Und nun muss noch was Hochprozentiges ran um den Magen zu beruhigen!
Groetjes & smaakelijk eten
David


----------



## Mescalero (24. Juni 2022)

Das sieht Spitze aus, wie hast du (bzw die Dame d.H.) den Teig gemacht?


----------



## daci7 (24. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das sieht Spitze aus, wie hast du (bzw die Dame d.H.) den Teig gemacht?


Das ist Männersache bei uns 
Mehl, Gewürze, ein Ei, Backpulver und Bier zu einem Teig verrühren- fertig.


----------



## Mescalero (24. Juni 2022)

Danke dir, das hat bei mir noch nie funktioniert. Entweder es klebt und zieht Fäden oder es fällt ab oder es wird hart wie Asphalt....Ausnahme: Pakoras. Die indischen KöchInnen verrühren einfach Kichererbsenmehl mit Wasser. Schmeckt lecker (neutral) und selbst ich bekomme das hin.


----------



## Jan_Cux (24. Juni 2022)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Die Salami legt man erst drauf, wenn das Blech aus dem Ofen kommt - Stichwort: Nitrosamine, aber in Mengen!



Im Kampf gegen die Nitrosamine hab ich den Tipp von Frühling heute gleich mal umgesetzt. 
Ist Super, werde ich nun immer so handhaben.


----------



## Minimax (25. Juni 2022)

Gestern Abend gabs lecker Pulpotentacoli gebraten, und in der Küche sind mir noch ein paar Kartöffelchen und Dekotomaten über den Weg gelaufen.


----------



## zandertex (25. Juni 2022)

War fast zuviel.


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Juni 2022)

werter  Minimax 
nun konnte ich mich doch etwas aufrappeln und habe mal deutsch- mediteran gekocht.
es gab ein köstliches Kartoffelgratäng und dazu meine geliebten Lammkottletts mit viel frischen Kräutern


----------



## Minimax (26. Juni 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> werter  Minimax
> nun konnte ich mich doch etwas aufrappeln und habe mal deutsch- mediteran gekocht.
> es gab ein köstliches Kartoffelgratäng und dazu meine geliebten Lammkottletts mit viel frischen Kräutern
> 
> ...


Hahaha, ein Kartoffelgratin schön mit Käse, heiss aus dem Ofen steht jetzt nicht gerade bei angenehmen 35gradoderso Hier im dicken B ('B' wie 'BetonBackofen') im Zentrum Meiner Sehnsüchte.
Aber Dein Lämmchen... herrlich, herrlich. Darf ich sagen, das nicht nur die schönen, behutsam gebratenen Lollies meine Begeisterung wecken, sondern auch die Präsentation in einer einfachen, irdenen Schale mit einigen grünen Blättern?
Oh.. Ich fühle mich gerade so biblisch.. ägyptische Hitze, das Lamm, einfache Irdenware..
Ich fürchte, morgen wird mich meine endlose Wanderung zum Fleischer führen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Juni 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> in einer einfachen, irdenen Schale mit einigen grünen Blättern?


das ist eine gewöhnliche Bratpfanne mit grüner Beschichtung.
Die grünen Blättchen bestehen aus Rosmarin, Salbei und Thymian vom Balkon.
Die Kräuter kommen kurz vor Ende der Garzeit in die Pfanne, Deckel drauf und 3 Min. mitziehen lassen,
so geben sie ihre ätherischen Öle frei und alles schmeckt köstlich.


----------



## Blueser (26. Juni 2022)

Aber irdenes Geschirr hat schon was, steht auf meiner todo-Liste. Eine schone Bowl passt eigentlich zu vielen orientalischen, asiatischen und Balkan-Gerichten. Und mir fällt gerade ein, unseren örtlichen Asia Laden muss ich auch mal besuchen, schon allein wegen diversen Soßen und Dumplings ...


----------



## Blueser (26. Juni 2022)

Ach so, hat einer eine Idee, was man mit einer größeren Menge Estragon machen kann? Mein Pflänzchen ist zum übergroßen Busch mutiert, aber irgendwie kann ich kein spezielles Aroma erkennen. Empfinde Estragon geschmacklich eher neutral.


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Juni 2022)

Estragon entwickelt seinen Geschmack erst bei Erhitzen.
fördert die Verdauung bei fetten Fleischgerichten. Und hat ein angenehmes Aroma.

Tip:
zupf die Blätter ab und friere sie in kleinen Aufbewahrungsboxen ein.


----------



## Minimax (26. Juni 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Aber irdenes Geschirr hat schon was, steht auf meiner todo-Liste. Eine schone Bowl passt eigentlich zu vielen orientalischen, asiatischen und Balkan-Gerichten. Und mir fällt gerade ein, unseren örtlichen Asia Laden muss ich auch mal besuchen, schon allein wegen diversen Soßen und Dumplings ...


Absolut, absolut. Mrs. M. Hat ihr ganzes Kaufhausporzellan durch eine selbtstgetöpferte, türkis glasierte Ware ersetzt. Man sieht sie auf vielen meiner Tellerbilder.
Ich würde mich aber sehr freuen, wenn Sie mal eine Serie in natürlichen warmen Erdfarben auf Kiel legen würde, ähnlich den käuflichen Tapasschälchen.
Schlemmen ist ein natürlicher Genuss, sinnlich erfahrbar, wie Musik, und daher erhöht es meiner Meinung nach das Erlebnis  Wenn auch das Medium des Geschirrs eine gewisse Einfache Ursprünglichkeit besitzt. 

Ich bin ein grosser Verfechter von Tischmanieren, aber dies plastisch-futuristische tödlich weisse Geschirr lässt beim Tafeln unter Freunden Leidenschaft und Genuss auf der Strecke, protestantisch-puritanisch durch und durch.

Und ob der Klecks in der weissen Wüste aus Porzellan, Kristall und Edelstahl nun Kaviar oder ei  Löffelchen Linsen ist: Ein Klecks bleibts trotzdem, wie aus der Sheba-Katzenfutter-Reklame.

Hg
Minimax


----------



## hanzz (27. Juni 2022)

Ich war viel zu lang nicht mehr hier, obwohl ich schöne Sachen gekocht habe. 
Mir hat irgendwie die Freude gefehlt dies mit euch zu teilen. 
Aber ich steig hier mal wieder ein. 
Heute Resteverwertung 
Shakshuka und eingefrorene Pizzabrötchen aufgebacken.


----------



## Minimax (27. Juni 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich war viel zu lang nicht mehr hier, obwohl ich schöne Sachen gekocht habe.
> Mir hat irgendwie die Freude gefehlt dies mit euch zu teilen.
> Aber ich steig hier mal wieder ein.
> Heute Resteverwertung
> ...


Was ist denn dieses Shakshuka feines, offenbar aus dem arabisch-nordafrikanischen Raum? Sieht sehr appetitlich aus


----------



## hanzz (27. Juni 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Was ist denn dieses Shakshuka feines, offenbar aus dem arabisch-nordafrikanischen Raum? Sieht sehr appetitlich aus


Ja. Türkisch, Israelisch, Arabisch. 
Ich glaub das ist da überall vertreten. 
Grundlage sind fein gehackte Zwiebel die mit feinen Paprika Streifen angebraten werden. 
Gewürzmischung aus Salz, Pfeffer, Cayennepfeffer, Zimt, Kreuzkümmel und Paprikapulver. 
Die Menge muss man für sich rausfinden. 
Die Schärfe auch 
Aber mit Zimt und Kreuzkümmel lieber im Teelöffel Bereich. 
Gewürze dann kurz mit anbraten und Knoblauch dazu geben. 
Dann 3,4 Esslöffel Tomatenmark (ggf mehr und später noch was nachgeben, damit es etwas dicker wird) ebenfalls kurz anbraten und mit den Gewürzen verrühren. 
2, 3 kleine Dosen geschälte Tomaten dazu und die Tomaten zerdrücken. 
Jetzt kann man lieber noch nachwürzen. 
Für die Eier eine Mulde bilden und dafür muss die Menge Tomatenmark stimmen. Sonst schließt sich die Mulde zu schnell wieder. 

Da ich noch Schafskäse und n paar olle Petersiliestengel hatte kamen die auch mit drauf. 
Dann in den Ofen bis die Eier durch sind. 

Was noch da ist kann halt mit rein. 
z. B. Möhren, zu weiche Tomaten, die im Salat oder aufm Brot nicht mehr so dolle sind. 

N türkischer Arbeitskollege nennt das Reste essen. 

Kann alles rein was weg muss.


----------



## Minimax (27. Juni 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ja. Türkisch, Israelisch, Arabisch.
> Ich glaub das ist da überall vertreten.
> Grundlage sind fein gehackte Zwiebel die mit feinen Paprika Streifen angebraten werden.
> Gewürzmischung aus Salz, Pfeffer, Cayennepfeffer, Zimt, Kreuzkümmel und Paprikapulver.
> ...


Ah, die Eier werden sozusagen in der Gemüsemasse als Form gegart. Orientalisch-Vegetarisch und arbeitsökonomisch sinnvoll, das wär was für meine Mittwochspatchwork Family


----------



## hanzz (27. Juni 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ah, die Eier werden sozusagen in der Gemüsemasse als Form gegart. Orientalisch-Vegetarisch und arbeitsökonomisch sinnvoll, das wär was für meine Mittwochspatchwork Family


Ja das ist echt schnell gemacht und lecker
Geselliges Essen.
Topf kommt auf den Tisch und Brot dazu.
Normalerweise back ich Fladen dazu selber aus Mehl, Wasser, Hefe, Salz, Sesam und Schwarzkümmel.
Geht ebenfalls schnell.
Also eigentlich kein Backen sondern die hauchdünnen Fladen kommen in eine beschichtete Pfanne ohne Öl.
Das bläht auf und dabei muss man vorsichtig sein, dass es nicht zu hart wird. Lieber öfter wenden.
Fertig wenn es leicht gebräunt ist.


----------



## Minimax (27. Juni 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ja das ist echt schnell gemacht und lecker
> Geselliges Essen.
> Topf kommt auf den Tisch und Brot dazu.
> Normalerweise back ich Fladen dazu selber aus Mehl, Wasser, Hefe, Salz, Sesam und Schwarzkümmel.
> ...


----------



## Blueser (27. Juni 2022)

Du Märtyrer...


----------



## Jan_Cux (27. Juni 2022)

Nach der Hitze der vergangen und auch des heutigen Tages war mir nach etwas leichtem.
Radieschen, Salat, Radi und die Karotte kamen aus dem Garten.


----------



## hanzz (27. Juni 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 411036


Freut mich sehr, dass ich dich inspirieren konnte. 
Schreib mal wenn du es ausprobiert hast, lieber Minimax


----------



## Blueser (27. Juni 2022)

Na, solange meine Frau kein Garam Masala in die Rinderrouladen macht oder gar in die Kartoffelklöße, ist die Welt noch in Ordnung   . *
Aber indisches Butter Chicken ist auch nicht zu verachten... 

PS: * bezog sich auf einen gelöschten Beitrag, nur zum besseren Verständnis.


----------



## Fruehling (27. Juni 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> ...Aber indisches Butter Chicken ist auch nicht zu verachten...



Hatte ich die Tage eher durch Zufall und war eine Offenbarung!


----------



## Blueser (27. Juni 2022)

Hab mir im Frühjahr einen Thermomix für Arme gegönnt. Da war auch ein Rezept dafür vorhanden. Leicht abgeändert werde ich das wohl öfters machen, schmeckte besser als das vom Lieferdienst.


----------



## Minimax (27. Juni 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Na, solange meine Frau kein Garam Masala in die Rinderrouladen macht oder gar in die Kartoffelklöße, ist die Welt noch in Ordnung.
> Aber indisches Butter Chicken ist auch nicht zu verachten...


Auweia, oder man Stelle sich vor, man plörrt Fischsauce oder Samba Olek in nen traditonellen Erbseneintopf.  Für so avantgardistische Mix-Fusionsküche schlägt mein Herz auch nicht sehr hoch. Um die Ecke gibt's ein Restaurant, das Thai und italienische Küche fusioniert. Man hört, es sei lecker, aber da bin ich zu starr. Aber die Gerichte, Gewürze, Zutaten aus aller Herren Länder Die wir zur freien Auswahl zum Erkunden und geniessen haben, das ist schon paradiesisch.

Ich hab ein kleines Kochbuch aus den 1950ern, das Rezepte nach Ländern bzw. Historischen Landschaften ordnet, damals war die Welt noch kleiner, und die Exotische Esserfahrung lag näher. Ich glaube, heut ists ähnlich, nur weitgefasster und der Titel des Büchleins fasst es schön zusammen:





Schätze, wenn Liebe bekanntlich durch den Magen geht, dann nehmen Verständnis, Toleranz, Respekt und Neugier auf das Fremde den selben Weg.

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Juni 2022)

Hab mal ausgefegt.
Es geht hier nur um Kulinarisches!


----------



## Los 2 (27. Juni 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hab mal ausgefegt.
> Es geht hier nur um Kuinarische


Das haste gut gemacht


----------



## Minimax (27. Juni 2022)

Ich bin mal so frei, hier ein fremdgekochtes Tellerbild einzustellen.
Nach einem langen, heissen, schwitzigen Bürotag, der sich vor allem im Ausprobieren des neuen, elektrisch höhenverstellbaren Schreibtischs und im Bombardieren der Ablage 'Rund' mit zerknüllten Entwürfen von 'Einleitungggfhrrvielzuheiss' erschöpft hat, bin ich heimlich beim Griechen-umme-Ecke eingekehrt.


Eigentlich wollt ich nur ne ähm..öhh..  Limonade und ein Schälchen Oliven, aber die Speisekarte und der hust...Gratisappetizer der gastlichen griechischen Taverne haben mich zu einem leichten meeresfrüchteorientierten Vorspeisenteller verleitet, ich muss sagen, nicht ohne Grund:




Der Fritto-Misto Overkill wurde durch einen hust..Gratisdigestiv gemildert. Aber ich will mich nicht beklagen.

Jetzt verstehe ich die antiken Mythen besser: Wer zwischen Gratis Appetizer und Digestiv noch einen Teller Frittiertes wegmampft, und anschliessend noch eine Galeere oder Streitwagen steuern und Troja in Schutt und Asche legen kann, muss ein Held sein!


----------



## Blueser (27. Juni 2022)

Genau mein Ding, das könnte ich fast jeden Tag essen  !
Und irgendwann mit als Grabbeilage oder so (die Erotik der Calamari fritti vereint die Genüsse des irdischen Lebens auf hervorragende Weise)...


----------



## rustaweli (28. Juni 2022)

Heute beim Lidl zum fairen Preis entdeckt, reingeschaut, für gut befunden und mitgenommen. Vielleicht auch was für Eure Abwechslung oder Gäste! 
Werde sicher das ein oder andere nachgrillen und posten. 




Sind wirklich interessante Sachen dabei, auch Dips, Saucen bishin zu Nachtischen.


----------



## hanzz (28. Juni 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Heute beim Lidl zum fairen Preis entdeckt, reingeschaut, für gut befunden und mitgenommen. Vielleicht auch was für Eure Abwechslung oder Gäste!
> Werde sicher das ein oder andere nachgrillen und posten.
> Anhang anzeigen 411093
> 
> Sind wirklich interessante Sachen dabei, auch Dips, Saucen bishin zu Nachtischen.


Bei mir ist der Lidl im Umbau   
Mal schauen ob ich noch in einen anderen komme. 
Sieht gut aus. 

Heut gibt es gemischten Salat mit Thunfisch und für mich noch Spinat in Knoblauch gebraten oben drauf. 
Zum Glück mögen die anderen das nicht so gern mit dem Spinat.


----------



## Blueser (28. Juni 2022)

Ende nächster Woche fahren wir für ein paar Tage nach Hamburg. Außer einmal durch gefahren, waren wir da noch nie. Freuen uns schon auf die Fisch-Restaurants ...


----------



## rustaweli (28. Juni 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Lidl im Umbau
> Mal schauen ob ich noch in einen anderen komme.
> Sieht gut aus.
> 
> ...


Zur Not nehme ich noch eine Ausgabe mit und lasse diese Dir über das Board zukommen!


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juni 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> ...Spinat in Knoblauch gebraten oben drauf....



Götterfraß!

Gibt's keinen Spinat, tut es ebenso gut Mangold...


----------



## hanzz (28. Juni 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Zur Not nehme ich noch eine Ausgabe mit und lasse diese Dir über das Board zukommen!


Das wäre der Hammer.


----------



## hanzz (28. Juni 2022)

Man sieht zwar keinen Salat mehr aber egal.


----------



## Minimax (28. Juni 2022)

hanzz : So, jetzt gilts. Die Familie hat den Shakshura-Köder genommen und morgen Abend bin ich dran.
Ich hab noch eifrig Rezepte aus dem Netz (Von total Einfach bis Riesenbohai) studiert und alle Zutaten besorgt. Und ich habe eine ungarische Geheimwaffe für die richtige, peppige und doch  sanft rollende Schärfe.
Eine Frage hätte ich noch an Dich bzw. an die Schlemmer: Könnte ich bereits heute die Eigentliche Shakshura vorbereiten und vorkochen, und dann morgen Abend nur noch heiasmachen und den Eier-Backofen-Schritt durchführen? Käme mir sehr gelegen.
Hg
Minioriental

#Spinat und Knoblauch: Diese Ehe wurde im Schlemmerhimmel geschlossen! Bzw. Knoblauch ist eines der wenigen Gewürze, das die Aromapower hat, um irgendeine Art von Geschmack an Blattspinat zu bringen.


----------



## hanzz (28. Juni 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Könnte ich bereits heute die Eigentliche Shakshura vorbereiten und vorkochen, und dann morgen Abend nur noch heiasmachen und den Eier-Backofen-Schritt durchführen?


Ich sag mal ja. 
Der Tomatengeschmack entfaltet sich noch, die Konsistenz der Sauce wird optimal. 
Vielleicht dann aber die Paprika nicht ganz so lang anbraten, wenn sie noch Biss haben soll. 
Zieht ja noch durch und gart etwas im Ofen. 
Falls du noch geräucherte Paprika hast, macht sich auch gut in der Gewürzmischung.


Minimax schrieb:


> eine ungarische Geheimwaffe für die richtige, peppige und doch sanft rollende Schärfe.


Was hast denn da geheimnisvolles besorgt? 



Minimax schrieb:


> Knoblauch ist eines der wenigen Gewürze, das die Aromapower hat, um irgendeine Art von Geschmack an Blattspinat zu bringen.


Ebenso an Pilze. 

Ich liebe diese warmen Knoblauch Beilagen auf dem kalten Salat. 
Garnelen, Spinat, gebratene Champignons, gegrillte Paprikastreifen. 

Kurz noch zum Salat. 
Kopf und Rucola Salat, Cherry Tomaten, Gurke, Mais und rote Zwiebeln, sowie Thunfisch 
Fleur de Sel, grobe schwarze Pfefferschalen
Balsamico Essig und Olivenöl und eben den Spinat mit grob gehacktem Knoblauch.


----------



## Blueser (28. Juni 2022)

Welch Zufall


----------



## hanzz (28. Juni 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Welch Zufall
> Anhang anzeigen 411109


Hehehe. 
Der weiße ist auch verdammt lecker. 
Hier das Duo


----------



## Blueser (28. Juni 2022)

Weiß hatte ich noch nicht. Werde ich mal probieren...
Bei Olivenöl stehe ich zwar mehr auf griechische Öle, wie das rechte hier. Aber es gibt auch gute italienische, wie das linke. Kostet angeblich um die 50€, waren aber zwei Flaschen als Firmenpräsent


----------



## Minimax (28. Juni 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Was hast denn da geheimnisvolles besorgt?



Ach es ist der liebe "Erös Pistar" aus dem Land der Magyaren, aber leicht auch hierzulande zu besorgen. Auf den ersten Blick Schmack wirkt es wie ein mildes Sambal Olek, und das ist es vielleicht auch, aber runder weicher, paprikaer.




Es hat eine angenehme, heisse 'rollende' Schärfe, die den Gaumen nicht verbrennt und unempfindlich macht, und leicht wieder abklingt.
Ich finde, man kann damit allen Gerichten die ohnehin auf Paprika setzen eine leckere Schärfe geben. Es ist nichts für südostasiatische Burner, oder das Westliche Mittelmeer, aber eine tolle Zutat für Südosteuropa und die Levante. Im Grunde genommen eine Zutat für 'schwere' Topfgerixhte, die kochen, blubbern, reduzieren. Auch winterliche Gerichte, Goulash, Pörkölt, Rouladen profitieren davon.

Edit: Das Gegenstück zum Erös Pistar (scharfer Peter), die Edes Anna (süsse Anna) hat mich nie sonderlich beeindruckt- vielleicht ein Fehler meines unterentwickelten Gaumen. Ich erwähns nur der Vollständigkeit halber.


----------



## Blueser (28. Juni 2022)

Von der selben Firma gibt es auch eine Paprika-Gulaschcreme aus der Tube. Als scharf und mild erhältlich, auch sehr gut verwendbar.


----------



## Minimax (28. Juni 2022)

Ach Scheixxe,

Geschnitten
Wieder mal beim Zwibelschneiden, immer beim Kaxx-Zwiebelschneiden, jedes Mal!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit


----------



## hanzz (28. Juni 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach Scheixxe,
> Wieder mal beim Zwibelschneiden, immer beim Kaxx-Zwiebelschneiden, jedes Mal!
> 
> 
> ...


Na wenigstens ist das Messer so scharf und schneidet die Zwiebeln so, dass es nicht in Augen und Nase brennt. 
Oh je. Komm mal in meine Zwiebelschneide Schule   
Hoffe aber du bist nicht ernsthaft verletzt.


----------



## Blueser (28. Juni 2022)

Autsch, sieht hoffentlich schlimmer aus als es ist.

Ich zu meinem Schwager, Sohn eines Schäfers, beim Schneiden eines Serrano Schinkens: "niemals die Schneide zum Körper führen". Sein Gesichtsausdruck "ach, was der nur will". ->Zack, bis auf den Knochen seiner linken Hand ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (28. Juni 2022)

Na Mini´s Finger ist doch total in Stücke geschnitten, sieht aus wie Rotkohl  Gute Besserung


----------



## Minimax (28. Juni 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Na Mini´s Finger ist doch total in Stücke geschnitten, sieht aus wie Rotkohl  Gute Besserung



Ist nicht schlimmeres, ich wollte nur Aufmerksamkeit generieren. Das ist einfach nur son stark blutender, langer oberflächlicher Fingerschnitt, wie Idioten die gerade das Messer geschärft haben* sie sich von Zeit zu Zeit zufügen.
Morgen qiek ich natürlich rum, aber jetzt ists nur wegen der Klebrigkeit hinderlich.
Zum Glück wirds ein dunkles, tiefrotes Tomatengericht, bei nem Frikassee oder Blankett wär ich aufgeschmissen. Allah hu Akbar ist die Schnibbelphase abgeschlossen, aber mal sehen, bestimmt kann ich mich noch ganz toll verbrennen, beim Abschmecken oderso:








*Daher Idioten: Wäre das Kochmesser immer und jederzeit scharf, würden sie sich vorsehen. Aber Monatelange mit ner Stumpfen Klinge hantieren, gibt natürlich Aua wenn sie dann mal zur Abwechslung scharf ist.


----------



## Blueser (29. Juni 2022)

In meiner Küche gibt es keine stumpfen Messer, bin da raus ...


----------



## Fruehling (29. Juni 2022)

Ich finde übrigens weder das Foto noch die Vorstellung "zum Glück ein tiefrotes Tomatengericht zuzubereiten" sonderlich ästhetisch oder gar appetitlich, was selbstverständlich im Auge des Betrachters liegt.

Im (Zubereitungs)Falle eines Frikassees oder ähnlichem hilft ein Einmalhandschuh, der auch mir, vor Jahren schon, bei der Zubereitung und beim Eindecken für eine 50-köpfige Hochzeitsgesellschaft den Arsch rettete, nachdem meine Daumenspitze unsanften Kontakt mit einem dieser V-förmigen Küchenhobel hatte - Fotos wurden davon allerdings keine gemacht...


----------



## Minimax (29. Juni 2022)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich finde übrigens weder das Foto noch die Vorstellung "zum Glück ein tiefrotes Tomatengericht zuzubereiten" sonderlich ästhetisch oder gar appetitlich, was selbstverständlich im Auge des Betrachters liegt.


Stimmt hast recht, hab das Photo entfernt


----------



## Fruehling (29. Juni 2022)

Lecker!


----------



## Mescalero (29. Juni 2022)

Ich hatte es zunächst für einen Fake gehalten, schön arrangiert und mit Paprika edelsüß gefärbt, um uns zu schocken. Deshalb auch der   Smilie.
Aber nun ist es egal, das schöne Bild ist leider nicht mehr zu sehen. Über einen zerschnittenen Zander mault niemand, über einen blutenden Finger schon.


----------



## Fruehling (29. Juni 2022)

Nicht nur, daß das ein qualitativer Unterschied ist, es ist hier auch verboten sich negativ über Abknüppelfotos zu äußern. 

Spielt Appetitlichkeit in diesem Thread keine Rolle mehr, gibt's zukünftig vielleicht auch mal das ein oder andere Tiertransportfoto - diesbzgl. wird sowieso zuviel geheuchelt...


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Juni 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> In meiner Küche gibt es keine stumpfen Messer, bin da raus ...


bei mir gibt es zwei Messerschubladen, eine für die Frauen und meine.
An meine Messerschublade darf keine Frau ran


----------



## yukonjack (29. Juni 2022)

Ich glaube, die meisten "Unfälle" passieren mit stumpfen Messern.


----------



## Mescalero (29. Juni 2022)

Das glaube ich zwar nicht aber ganz sicher sind die Verletzungen damit schwerwiegender. Tut auch mehr weh als mit einer richtig scharfen Klinge.


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Juni 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die meisten "Unfälle" passieren mit stumpfen Messern.


richtig, deshalb gehe ich niemals an die Messerschublade für Frauen


----------



## rustaweli (29. Juni 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Das wäre der Hammer.


Erledigt. Bin auf dem Heimweg nach der Arbeit gleich vorbei. Brauchst also nicht mehr durch die Prärie zu fahren!


----------



## hanzz (29. Juni 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Erledigt. Bin auf dem Heimweg nach der Arbeit gleich vorbei. Brauchst also nicht mehr durch die Prärie zu fahren!


Herzlichen Dank. 
Wenn du Paypal hast dann schick ich dir das Geld plus Porto, sonst per Überweisung 
Können ja später schreiben


----------



## rustaweli (29. Juni 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank.
> Wenn du Paypal hast dann schick ich dir das Geld plus Porto, sonst per Überweisung
> Können ja später schreiben


Blamiere mich bitte nicht, mag dafür nix haben!
Wirklich gern geschehen!


----------



## hanzz (29. Juni 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Blamiere mich bitte nicht, mag dafür nix haben!
> Gern geschehen!


Dann gestatte mir, dich mal zu überraschen


----------



## Minimax (29. Juni 2022)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Lecker!


Ja, die Art von Bild ist nichts für diesen Thread, der Hinweis war richtig. Wäre wenn überhaupt im Nerven-Thread besser platziert.

Ich muss auch gestehen, daß ich die Fertige Tomaten-Paprika-Soße heute nach kurzem Nachdenken nicht verwendet habe, und rasch eine neue gemacht habe (unfallfrei).
Ich bin zwar fast sicher, das nichts vom Lebenssaft hineingelangt ist, aber die Vorstellung ist nicht sehr lecker- und es ist zwar 'nur' die Familie, aber dennoch sinds auch meine Gäste und da leg ich andere Maßstäbe an, als wenn ich nur für mich selbst koche. Da regt sich dann doch das Kochgewissen.
 Nun, mal sehen wie Shakshura 2.0 wird.


----------



## Blueser (29. Juni 2022)

Solange du das Gericht Shakshura nennst, sind alle Zutaten erlaubt  . Beim Shakshuka sind zumindest die Grundzutaten wie Tomate, Paprika und Ei Pflicht...


----------



## Minimax (29. Juni 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Solange du das Gericht Shakshura nennst, sind alle Zutaten erlaubt  . Beim Shakshuka sind zumindest die Grundzutaten wie Tomate, Paprika und Ei Pflicht...


Ach, es hat ja doch ein ganz gutes Ende genommen, den Piepels hats lecker geschmeckt.


----------



## Blueser (29. Juni 2022)

Und den ersten kontaminierten Versuch den Hunden zum Fraße vorgeworfen?


----------



## rustaweli (30. Juni 2022)

Heute einfach ein 'one Pot' Gericht.
Chili sin Carne!
Dazu gibt es heute einfach Baguette, morgen Reis. Gleich für 2 Tage gekocht.
Sorry zwecks Bild. Hätte noch das Baguette in Scheiben, mit geriebener Knoblauchzehe und mit Olivenöl beträufelten Baguettescheiben in Szene setzen können. Aber Realität - Schulübungen und Tagesgespräche mit den Kids, wie war Dein Tag Arbeitstagespräche mit der Teuersten und somit wird das Baguette einfach zerrissen, mit Knobi berieben und in Olivenöl getaucht. Teilen wollte ich es trotzdem mit Euch!


----------



## Mescalero (30. Juni 2022)

Sehr gut, könnte ich täglich essen. Mehrmals täglich.


----------



## rustaweli (30. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Sehr gut, könnte ich täglich essen. Mehrmals täglich.


Wir lieben es auch. Überhaupt schon allein rote Linsen liebe ich in allen Variationen. Ganz besonders als pürierte Suppe, ein Gedicht!


----------



## hanzz (30. Juni 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wir lieben es auch. Überhaupt schon allein rote Linsen liebe ich in allen Variationen. Ganz besonders als pürierte Suppe, ein Gedicht!


Auch die türkische scharfe Variante mit Minze


----------



## Jan_Cux (30. Juni 2022)

Und besonders Lecker wird das Chili wenn man einen großen Klecks Creme Fraiche mit auf den Teller gibt.


----------



## Minimax (30. Juni 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Und besonders Lecker wird das Chili wenn man einen großen Klecks Creme Fraiche mit auf den Teller gibt.


Missussohn Nr.2 ist mein Chili oft zu scharf*, er nimmt dann immer nen dicken Klecks Joghurt dran, er sagt auch, das wär lecker.


*Ich Koch nicht besonders scharf und richte mich da nach dem Allgemeingeschmack der Family. Mrs. M. könnte noch mehr Schärfe Vertragen, während Sohn Nr.2 auch sanfte Schärfe nicht leiden kann. Ist halt immer ein Kompromiss.


----------



## Jan_Cux (30. Juni 2022)

Kann sich ja jeder seinen Klecks so wie er mag, selbst auf den Teller geben. In den großen Topf gehört es auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Minimax (30. Juni 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Kann sich ja jeder seinen Klecks so wie er mag, selbst auf den Teller geben. In den großen Topf gehört es auf keinen Fall.


Absolut!


----------



## hanzz (30. Juni 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Missussohn Nr.2 ist mein Chili oft zu scharf*, er nimmt dann immer nen dicken Klecks Joghurt dran, er sagt auch, das wär lecker.
> 
> 
> *Ich Koch nicht besonders scharf und richte mich da nach dem Allgemeingeschmack der Family. Mrs. M. könnte noch mehr Schärfe Vertragen, während Sohn Nr.2 auch sanfte Schärfe nicht leiden kann. Ist halt immer ein Kompromiss.


Ich muss mein Essen nachschärfen sonst verbrennen die sich hier Ein - und Ausgang.


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Juli 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich muss mein Essen nachschärfen sonst verbrennen die sich hier Ein - und Ausgang.
> Anhang anzeigen 411318


Dann kauf doch gleich richtige Chilis lieber Hans, wir haben einem Schärfejunkie einen Beutel Reaperflocken zum Geburtstag geschenkt seither sucht er nach einer Möglichkeit, noch geringere Mengen abzumessen ^^ aber für Supermarkt ist das schon völlig fein, ich hab das gleiche.

Bei mir steht Tochterwochenende an (yeah!) Und da gibt es traditionell Pfannkuchen. Heute habe ich Buttermilchpancakes gemacht die mit grosser Begeisterung geschrotet werden


----------



## rustaweli (2. Juli 2022)

Wunderbar auf Räuber in der Mittagssonne abgeschneidert. Sogar noch bewusst der Aussichtslosigkeit, trotzdem Spaß gehabt. Nun wird gegrillt.
Dieses Mal aber Hähnchensteaks sowie Pollo Fino von wirklich glücklichen Hühnern. Sowie Rote für die Traditionalisten. Für mich Veggie Wurst.




Dazu noch etwas Brot und einen wirklich nur einfachen Thun Salat.




 Zum Nachtisch jedoch gibt es vom Grill Kokos Walnuss Äpfel.
Kokos und Walnuss angeröstet, dann mit Aprikosenkonfitüre und Zimt vermengt.




Äpfel entkernt,




und mit Kokos, Nuss etc Mischung gefüllt.  In Alu eingewickelt und ca 45 Minuten auf den Grill.
Es wird lecker!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (2. Juli 2022)

Sonntag mit Timo produzieren gewesen.




Und heute lecker gespeist. Mein lieber Scholli! (Ok, der musste sein ;-) )


----------



## Floma (2. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Auf Madeira habe ich mal Sardinen gegessen, die einfach gegrillt waren, ohne alles. Nur gesalzen. Ich fand die ziemlich lecker!


Ich lese das gerade zufällig und genauso zufällig habe ich solche Sardinien heute am Portugal-Stand auf einem Kulturfest gegessen. Mehr braucht es wirklich nicht, meine ich.


----------



## daci7 (3. Juli 2022)

Heute Abend gabs Frustbewältigung für die letzten Angeltage.1,5kg Nacken vom niederrheinischen Weideschwein + Beilagen wie Auberginen, Nürnberger und Mais vom Grill und grünem Salat aus dem Garten. Köstlich!
Wenn man mal richtiges Schwein gegessen hat will man nie wieder zurück 











PS: Tellerbilder kriege ich irgendwie nie hin. Wenn das Zeug einmal den Teller berührt ist es um mich geschehen - da fehlt mir die Geduld 
Groetjes
David


----------



## ollidi (3. Juli 2022)

Da ich ja morgen Besuch von zwei gut Bekannten hier aus dem Board bekomme, habe ich heute schon mal die Vorspeise vorbereitet.   

Selbstgemachte Marinade mit ein wenig Bums. 





Vorbereiten der Vorspeisenleckerlies. Die Silberhaut von der Unterseite muss weg. Das ist ja mal ganz wichtig.





Danach zärtliches Einmassieren der Marinade.





Paarweises (damit sie sich nicht so alleine fühlen) vakuumieren und einschweissen. Jetzt dürfen die über Nacht im Kühlschrank kuscheln und kommen dann morgen Abend bei kuscheligen 110 Grad für ca. 1,5 - 2 Stunden auf den Grill.


----------



## hanzz (3. Juli 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> zwei


Äh
Stell Bier für 3 kalt.
Du kannst es nicht verhindern.  
Ich werd riechen, wo diese Prachtstücke schmoren und dem Geruch folgen.
Geile Teile


----------



## ollidi (3. Juli 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Stell Bier für 3 kalt.


Das steht immer kalt.


----------



## Thomas. (4. Juli 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Heute Abend gabs Frustbewältigung für die letzten Angeltage.1,5kg Nacken vom niederrheinischen Weideschwein + Beilagen wie Auberginen, Nürnberger und Mais vom Grill und grünem Salat aus dem Garten. Köstlich!
> Wenn man mal richtiges Schwein gegessen hat will man nie wieder zurück
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 411597
> ...


wegen Dienstag, ich esse die Spieße auch Kalt  datt Grünzeug ist da bestimmt schon Welk brauchst nicht mitbringen


----------



## Floma (4. Juli 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Da ich ja morgen Besuch von zwei gut Bekannten hier aus dem Board bekomme, habe ich heute schon mal die Vorspeise vorbereitet.
> 
> Selbstgemachte Marinade mit ein wenig Bums.
> Anhang anzeigen 411601
> ...


Erfrischend, endlich mal wieder jemanden zu treffen, der bei Rippchen nicht reflexartig "3-2-1" oder "ich habe festgestellt, dass 1-2-1 die optimale Methode ist" in den Raum stellt.


----------



## rustaweli (4. Juli 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Erfrischend, endlich mal wieder jemanden zu treffen, der bei Rippchen nicht reflexartig "3-2-1" oder "ich habe festgestellt, dass 1-2-1 die optimale Methode ist" in den Raum stellt.


Sorry allerseits, aber was bedeutet bitte 3-2-1 vs 1-2-1?


----------



## Tricast (4. Juli 2022)

Musste auch schauen was das zu bedeuten hat und Tante Google hat es mir verraten (Spareribs 3-2-1 oder 121). Es sind Zeitangaben zu den einzelnen Fertigungsschritten bzw. Grillphasen.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## ollidi (4. Juli 2022)

Die Bande ist abgefüttert und die Rippchen sind alle.


----------



## Floma (4. Juli 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sorry allerseits, aber was bedeutet bitte 3-2-1 vs 1-2-1?


Die erste Zahl ist die Anzahl der Stunden fürs Räuchern. 3 scheint mir auch daher zu kommen, weil der ganze Vorgang damit lächerlich lang gezogen wird - perfekt fürs hipstern.
Die zweite Zahl ist die Dauer des Dämpfen. Natürlich nicht in einer geschlossenen Form im Backofen. Wäre viel zu einfach, könnte ja jeder. Ne, im Kugelgrill, mit Mignotring über 2 Stunden bei einer peinlich genau überwachten Phantasiezahl um 145 Graf. Die Rippchen - pardon Rips - lagern eingeschlossen über Saft oder Cidre. 
Zuletzt gibt es glaze. Hot Bourbon Honey Sugar Vinegar Glace, oder ganz andere Zutaten. Hauptsache individuell und kein anderer macht es genau so. Brüche sind kompliziert und deshalb wird dieser Vorgang über eine volle Stunde zelebriert. Nachdem man die fünf Stunden der ersten beiden Phase damit verbracht hat, so zu tun, als würde man das Joy Division Gesamtwerk genießen, bietet sich die letzte Phase dazu an, sich mit der Velvet Underground & Nico LP den Gehörgang zu perforieren. 

Dann stehst man nach 6 Stunden da mit seinem glaze-versifften Schnurbart und verständlichweise will keiner mehr zugeben, dass es mit 1-1,5 Std. auf dem Grill auch getan gewesen wäre.


----------



## phobos (4. Juli 2022)

Naja ganz so ist es auch nicht... 6h sind schon lang ich mach auch max. 4h-5h.den unterschied sieht man auch am Teller mit den Knochen..


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Juli 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sorry allerseits, aber was bedeutet bitte 3-2-1 vs 1-2-1?


Auf jeden Fall nichts, was sich für Tofu oder ähnliches lohnen würde  

Der Rest ist Geschmacksache. Ich persönlich finde manchmal "knusprige" Rippchen" besser als die Butterweichen.
Aber überlegt doch mal:

6 Stunden Grill bedeutet wenigstens 30 Flaschen Bier. Also was gibt es dagegen einzuwenden? 
Das Ganze passt wunderbar zusammen, da man danach eh nur noch leichtes ablutschen hinbekommt,
und kein koordiniertes abnagen


----------



## Naish82 (8. Juli 2022)

Und wehe die Temperatur in Phase 2 ist nicht exakt 140 grad.
Dann am besten sofort in irgendwelchen Grillforen panische Hilfe threads starten. 
Eigentlich kann man sie dann gleich wegwerfen. 
Und wenn Phase 3 nicht exakt eine Stunde dauert war alles für die Katz…

Ist eine Wissenschaft für sich…


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Juli 2022)

Heute habe ich so was Ähnliches wie Irish Stew gekocht.
Eher mediteran in einem Tontopf gebacken.

Es war zum Reinknien.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Juli 2022)

Sieht super aus, Christian.
Was ist da alles drin?


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Juli 2022)

1 Spitzkohl, 1 rote Paprika, 3 mittelgroße Möhren, 3 gewürfelte Kartoffeln, 2 mittelgroße Zwiebeln, 4 feingehackte Knobizehen
Kräuter:  etwas Salbei, 1 gehäufter EL fein gehackter Rosmarin, 4 Zweige Thymian.
1/2 Tasse Gemüsebrühe und ein halbes Glas Rießling.
700 g Lammschulter mit Knochen leicht angebraten oben auf.
Das Ganze bei 180 Grad 2 Std im Ofen garen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Juli 2022)

Sehr schön.


----------



## hanzz (9. Juli 2022)

Heut gab's gefüllte Auberginen und Feldsalat mit Feta und Melone. 

Auberginen ausgehöhlt und den Inhalt mit Hackfleisch, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch, Thymian, Rosmarin, Salz und Pfeffer gebraten. 
Oben drauf ne klein gehackte Kartoffel und Feta. 
Gehackte Tomaten mit Salz, Pfeffer und Oregano dienten als Bett für die Auberginen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Juli 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Heut gab's gefüllte Auberginen und Feldsalat mit Feta und Melone.
> 
> Auberginen ausgehöhlt und den Inhalt mit Hackfleisch, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch, Thymian, Rosmarin, Salz und Pfeffer gebraten.
> Oben drauf ne klein gehackte Kartoffel und Feta.
> Gehackte Tomaten mit Salz, Pfeffer und Oregano dienten als Bett für die Auberginen.



das sieht ja mal lecker aus, gefällt mir sehr


----------



## heinzi (10. Juli 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> 1 Spitzkohl, 1 rote Paprika, 3 mittelgroße Möhren, 3 gewürfelte Kartoffeln, 2 mittelgroße Zwiebeln, 4 feingehackte Knobizehen
> Kräuter:  etwas Salbei, 1 gehäufter EL fein gehackter Rosmarin, 4 Zweige Thymian.
> 1/2 Tasse Gemüsebrühe und ein halbes Glas Rießling.
> 700 g Lammschulter mit Knochen leicht angebraten oben auf.
> Das Ganze bei 180 Grad 2 Std im Ofen garen.


Dem Bild nach hätte ich auf Kaninchen getippt, würde wahrscheinlich auch passen. Aber Lammschulter esse ich auch sehr gerne. Schöne Kreation hast Du da gemacht, gefällt mir sehr.


----------



## hanzz (10. Juli 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> das sieht ja mal lecker aus, gefällt mir sehr


Dank Dir. 
Ist auch gut angekommen 

Deine Lammschulter ist aber auch grandios. 
Leider kann ich hier für Lamm niemanden begeistern. Der spezielle Lammgeeschmack liegt hier keinem. 
Und das für nur eine Person machen....


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Juli 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Dem Bild nach hätte ich auf Kaninchen getippt,


das wäre wohl zu trocken, wenn dann nur keule mit Speck umwickelt


----------



## silverfish (10. Juli 2022)

ne Lammschulter hätt ich auch anzubieten.


----------



## silverfish (14. Juli 2022)

*Es wurde Zeit für ne anständige Fischsuppe.
Natürlich überm Holzfeuer gekocht. Mit Garnelen verfeinert.*


----------



## silverfish (14. Juli 2022)

*bjn ick der Einzigste der kocht ?
Heute gabs Königsberger mit extra Kapern. Legger.*


----------



## Mescalero (14. Juli 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> *bjn ick der Einzigste der kocht ?*


Natürlich nicht, heute gips mal wieder indisch: Gobi Paneer Masala, der Paneer wurde durch Feta ersetzt.


----------



## W-Lahn (14. Juli 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> *Es wurde Zeit für ne anständige Fischsuppe.
> Natürlich überm Holzfeuer gekocht. Mit Garnelen verfeinert.*


Schaut sehr gut aus, erinnert mich an die typische Fischsuppe aus dem Donau-Delta. Ich steh voll auf Fischsuppen, besonders auf die bretonische Bouillabaisse mit Käse  Welche Landesküche oder Rezept hast du bei der Zubereitung verfolgt?


----------



## silverfish (15. Juli 2022)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> Schaut sehr gut aus, erinnert mich an die typische Fischsuppe aus dem Donau-Delta. Ich steh voll auf Fischsuppen, besonders auf die bretonische Bouillabaisse mit Käse  Welche Landesküche oder Rezept hast du bei der Zubereitung verfolgt?


Also ich hab schon mal nach Rezept ne russ. Uschtascha gekocht. Meist mach ich jedoch mein eigenes Ding. Je nach vorhandenen Zutaten und meinem momentanem Gefühl.


----------



## hanzz (15. Juli 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> bjn ick der Einzigste der kocht ?


Ne, ne.

Hab auch noch was.

Tagliatelle mit einer Sauce aus Hähnchenfleisch, Paprika, getrockneten Tomaten, Rosmarin, Thymian, Majoran, Oregano und Rucola 






Spinat mit Knoblauch, Mozarella und Schweinefilet.






gebratener Broccoli und Sesam und Rest vom Schweinefilet


----------



## Fruehling (15. Juli 2022)

Im Pott wird verdammich gut gekocht, or wat?


----------



## hanzz (15. Juli 2022)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Im Pott wird verdammich gut gekocht, or wat?


Wonnich.


----------



## Jan_Cux (15. Juli 2022)

Heute mal was schnelles, Chili Cheese Toast.


----------



## silverfish (16. Juli 2022)

*gestern Putenschnitzel mit Brokkoli und Blumenkohl.
Zum Abendbrot span. Kartoffelomelett mit Wildsauce.*


----------



## silverfish (16. Juli 2022)

*Heut vormittag beim Recen konnte man es in der Küche aushalten. Putenfleisch mit Mischgemüse und gebratenen Birnen.*


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Juli 2022)

Es gab heute mal wieder Hähnchenkeulen auf mediteranem Ofengemüse.


----------



## hanzz (17. Juli 2022)

Rippchen 
Selbstgebackenes Focaccia mit Oliven, getrockneten Tomaten, Paprika, Sesam und Rosmarin.


----------



## hanzz (17. Juli 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Selbstgebackenes Focaccia


Gruß an rustaweli  
Das Rezept ist aus dem Veggie Kochbuch von Lidl 
Bisschen gepimpt.
Nach der Röhre hab ich das Focaccia auch noch mit Olivenöl beträufelt. 

Und das Brot war vor Rippchen und Salat verputzt.


----------



## Mescalero (18. Juli 2022)

Viele dieser verdammt leckeren Brote sind super einfach zu machen. Ich liebe z.B. Ciabatta und habe das immer fertig gekauft. Bis ich es selbst probiert habe - schmeckt natürlich tausendmal besser.


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. Juli 2022)

Moin in die kulinarische Runde,

Die nächste Frage provoziert wohl , ich stelle sie trotzdem:

Hatte ein schönes Rumpsteak kurz vor Verfallsdatumeintritt frisch luftdicht eingefroren und nun über Nacht aufgetaut.

Ist außen bischen blasser , riecht aber top.

Frage : hat Jemand mal die Königssünde begangen und *ein ( Rump ) Steak zusammen mit Wurzelgemüse im kleinen Bräter bei

niedrigerer Temperatur GESCHMORT wie bspw. Gulasch?*

Erhoffe mir dadurch, dass das Fleisch "zerfällt" , ich eine schöne Sosse einkochen kann und dazu Kartoffeln mit Gemüse reichen kann?

Grüße,

R.S.


----------



## Naish82 (18. Juli 2022)

Noch nicht gemacht aber wird funktionieren. Eigentlich zerfällt jedes Stück Rind wenn man es hoffnungslos Übergart. Stehe ich auch total beim Gulasch drauf, wenn man es mit der Zunge zerdrücken kann.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (19. Juli 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin in die kulinarische Runde,
> 
> Die nächste Frage provoziert wohl , ich stelle sie trotzdem:
> 
> ...



Das funzt super und es wird Euch schmecken.
Hab es mit Entrecote ( Ist ja ähnlich dem Rump "  Das *Entrecôte* stammt aus dem Nierstück, das *Rumpsteak* aus der Huft. " im DO gemacht , einfach nur lecker


----------



## Blueser (19. Juli 2022)

Schnittbohnensuppe (eigene Ernte) mit Kassler, dafür ohne Essig ...


----------



## ralle (19. Juli 2022)

Ohne Essig geht garnicht !!


----------



## Mescalero (19. Juli 2022)

Sakrileg!


----------



## Ladi74 (19. Juli 2022)

ralle schrieb:


> Ohne Essig geht garnicht !!


MIT Bohnen auch nicht!

Seit ner traumatischen Erfahrung im Kindergarten, gehen grüne/gelbe Bohnen gar nicht.
Daher kommt wahrscheinlich der Begriff "Brechbohnen".)


----------



## hanzz (19. Juli 2022)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> MIT Bohnen auch nicht!
> 
> Seit ner traumatischen Erfahrung im Kindergarten, gehen grüne/gelbe Bohnen gar nicht.
> Daher kommt wahrscheinlich der Begriff "Brechbohnen".)


Es gibt so viele Bohnenarten. 
Solltest du einigen noch eine Change geben.

Wann war der Kindergarten ? 

Ich hatte so ein Erlebnis mit meiner Kindergärtnerin und Quark.
Ich hab ihr immer gesagt, dass der Geschmack von Quark mir nicht liegt und wenn ich den essen muss, ihn auch wieder rückwärts esse.
Die Kindergärtnerin hat es drauf angelegt und durfte sich dann umziehen gehen.

Heute mag ich Quark und muss die Olle dann innerlich heut noch auslachen, wenn ich Quark esse


----------



## Blueser (19. Juli 2022)

ralle schrieb:


> Ohne Essig geht garnicht !!


Ich denke,  du magst auch Linsensuppe mit Essig und Zucker...


----------



## Ladi74 (19. Juli 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Es gibt so viele Bohnenarten.
> Solltest du einigen noch eine Change geben.
> 
> Wann war der Kindergarten ?
> ...



Das war Ende der 70iger. 
Leider war ich nicht so clever wie du, die Olle anzuulfen. Ich durfte den Teller ein 2. Mal leer essen.

Weisse Bohneneintopf, schön süss-sauer(ich mag's eher sauer) könnte ich mich reinlegen. Blutwurst brauch ich, dazu, aber nicht. 
Backed Beans sind auch top. Hatte ich heute früh im Hotel.  
Manchmal ist Montage auch schön. Obwohl ich lange gebraucht hab, mich in die "Gewinnzone" zu fressen.;-) 
12,50fürs Frühstück ist ganz schön happig, war aber gut.


----------



## Floma (19. Juli 2022)

Meine Lieblings-Hausmannskost. Braucht man nix abwiegen und denken sowieso nicht. 
Zwiebeln, ein paar Kapern, schwarze Oliven, getrocknete Chili und 4-5 eingelegte Sardellen. Das alles grob geschnippselt in Olivenöl dünsten und mit etwas Tomate aus der Dose einkochen. Dann Spagetti eine Minute vor al dente mit etwas Nudelwasser rein, kurz aufkochen und ein paar Minuten mit geschlossenem Deckel ziehen lassen. 

Fertig ist das Essen mit dem optimalen Faktor Ertrag/(Zeit + Materialeinsatz)

Spagetti Putanesca


----------



## Mescalero (19. Juli 2022)

Das Hurengericht, ein Traum!


----------



## hanzz (19. Juli 2022)

Jap. Saugut.
Wird nachgekocht
So schnelle Pasta Gerichte sind immer wieder klasse.


----------



## Skott (20. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das Hurengericht, ein Traum!


Genau:
Spaghetti alla puttanesca​


----------



## Fruehling (20. Juli 2022)

*Fizza al Porno - dazu ein Brutella Not!*


----------



## Thomas. (20. Juli 2022)

bei der Hitze nur ein kleines Bütterken


----------



## Tikey0815 (20. Juli 2022)

Heute Mittag gabs nen paar Stücke Wassermelone und eben hab ich die Pizza Speciale meiner Missus verdrückt, jetzt schwitz ich noch mehr  
Foto gibts aber wieder nicht, ich bin einfach zu gierig, langsam und Hungrig gewesen


----------



## Minimax (20. Juli 2022)

Am Wochenende war ich auf ner Familienfeier des Missusclans in Brandenburg. 
Die Gastgeberin hat einen tollen Gemüsetopf im Dutch Oven gemacht (Queerbeet+ Kartoffeln und Gewürze).
Unabhängig vom Inhalt -der köstlich war- hatte ich so endlich mal Gelegenheit den Einsatz des Dutch Ovens und seine Verwendung live zu beobachten, ich hab die entsprechenden Threads hier im AB stets mit grossem Interesse verfolgt.
Das ist ja ein tolles Teil, und in der Praxis viel einfacher zu handhaben als ich immer dachte. Vielleicht schaffe ich mir so etwas für den Herbst auch einmal an. Sehr interessant, sehr interessant.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Tikey0815 (20. Juli 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Am Wochenende war ich auf ner Familienfeier des Missusclans in Brandenburg.
> Die Gastgeberin hat einen tollen Gemüsetopf im Dutch Oven gemacht (Queerbeet+ Kartoffeln und Gewürze).
> Unabhängig vom Inhalt -der köstlich war- hatte ich so endlich mal Gelegenheit den Einsatz des Dutch Ovens und seine Verwendung live zu beobachten, ich hab die entsprechenden Threads hier im AB stets mit grossem Interesse verfolgt.
> Das ist ja ein tolles Teil, und in der Praxis viel einfacher zu handhaben als ich immer dachte. Vielleicht schaffe ich mir so etwas für den Herbst auch einmal an. Sehr interessant, sehr interessant.
> ...


Vielleicht kannst der Gastgeberin mal das Rezept abquatschen, bin sehr interressiert damit ich meinen Jungs mal was Vegetarisches auftischen kann


----------



## Minimax (20. Juli 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst der Gastgeberin mal das Rezept abquatschen, bin sehr interressiert damit ich meinen Jungs mal was Vegetarisches auftischen kann


Ich war mehr an Zeiten und Anzahl der Kohlen interessiert: Drin waren Lauch, Möhren, Champignons, Zwiebeln Kartoffeln, Tomätchen alles grob geschnitten wie für Ofengemüse. Ausserdem ganze Knoblauchzehen. Sie hat kein Wasser zugegeben (Tomaten!) Und mit Salz Pfeffer und Paprika gewürzt. Topf war nicht heiss, und dann 1-anderthalb Stunden mit einer Handvoll Kohlen drunter und auf dem Deckel in die Feuerschale gestellt. Schon nach kurzer Zeit waberten Herrliche Düfte durch den Garten.


----------



## Blueser (20. Juli 2022)

Als Kauftip: nimm nicht den kleinsten und achte darauf, dass er Füße hat. Muss aber kein teurer Petromax sein...


----------



## Mescalero (20. Juli 2022)

Wir haben die südafrikanische Version (Afrikaans: Poitje) mit Füßen zum ins Feuer stellen und dort auch viel benutzt. Seit 20 Jahren ist der Pott nur noch Deko, schade eigentlich.


----------



## Minimax (20. Juli 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Als Kauftip: nimm nicht den kleinsten und achte darauf, dass er Füße hat. Muss aber kein teurer Petromax sein...


So dachte ich (Gastgeberin hatte natürlich nen Petromax)
Aber im Augenblick steht mir der Sinn was Topfgerichte betrifft nach einer 'Bomba':
Eine möglichst grosse Wassermelone, kalt, hochkant geköpft, so das man 'Topf' und 'Deckel' hat.
Das innere Entfernen (Ist sehr einfach, ähnlich wie das Hirn bei einer Trepanation auslöffeln), zu ner Matsche zerkleinern, wieder einfüllen und mit Sekt/Selters/Weisswein und einem den Gästen und dem Anlass angemessenen Quantum Vodka auffüllen, gerne Eis. Wer genügend Sklavinnen Helfer hat, kann auch die Kerne entfernen lassen. Man kann auch wie im Bild gezeigt, Banane hinzugeben, um die angemessene Party-Sauerei-Sämigkeit zu erreichen, ich persönlich halte sie für überflüssig.

Edit bild beschnitten.






Eine  Suppenkelle und Bowletassen bereitstellen, die Bomba so servieren. Ein nettes Detail ist eine kleine geschnitzte Aussparung für den Kellenstiel im Deckel der Bomba.

Man muss mit den 'gehaltvollen' Zutaten zur leckeren, kühlen Melonenpampe selbst experimentieren.

Hg
Minitropico


----------



## Fruehling (20. Juli 2022)

Miss Büste verfügt über einen exzellenten Pürierstab! 

Habe einen der Vorgänger seit bestimmt 25 Jahren recht regelmäßig in Gebrauch und der tut es gefühlt wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## daci7 (20. Juli 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> So dachte ich (Gastgeberin hatte natürlich nen Petromax)
> Aber im Augenblick steht mir der Sinn was Topfgerichte betrifft nach einer 'Bomba':
> Eine möglichst grosse Wassermelone, kalt, hochkant geköpft, so das man 'Topf' und 'Deckel' hat.
> Das innere Entfernen (Ist sehr einfach, ähnlich wie das Hirn bei einer Trepanation auslöffeln), zu ner Matsche zerkleinern, wieder einfüllen und mit Sekt/Selters/Weisswein und einem den Gästen und dem Anlass angemessenen Quantum Vodka auffüllen, gerne Eis. Wer genügend Sklavinnen Helfer hat, kann auch die Kerne entfernen lassen. Man kann auch wie im Bild gezeigt, Banane hinzugeben, um die angemessene Party-Sauerei-Sämigkeit zu erreichen, ich persönlich halte sie für überflüssig.
> ...


Ahhh.... Volone!! Mein Lieblingsobst! 
Den Wein, Selters und Sekt kannste aber einsparen 
Hicks
David


----------



## Minimax (20. Juli 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Ahhh.... Volone!! Mein Lieblingsobst!
> Den Wein, Selters und Sekt kannste aber einsparen
> Hicks
> David


Das ist ja das Schöne: Das optisch ansprechende und exotisch-frische Trägersystem des Melonentopfes kann mühelos selbst den blaustrümpfigsten, abstinentesten Alkabwehrgürtel durchdringen, um im Herzen der Party seine volle Wirkung zu entfalten- gleichzeitig kann man die Payload sehr genau dosieren, von "mmh, erfrischend" bis "warum liege ich in Deinem Zelt? Und was macht SIE hier?"

Wenn ichs mir recht überlege, wäre ein kleines Exemplar mit antialkoholischem Inhalt eine herrlich spaßige Panscherei für nen Kindergegeburtstag oder so.


----------



## Minimax (20. Juli 2022)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Miss Büste verfügt über einen exzellenten Pürierstab!


O weh, Du hast recht. Miss Büste* wäre das Bild sicherlich nicht recht- Bild wurde angepasst.

Ich kenne mich ja mit Küchengeräten nicht gut aus. Ich habe aber ein fast genetisch bedingtes Faible für die Firma Krups: Was die machen hält.

 Mein lieblingsexemplar ist der legendäre Eierkocher, der nun seit ichglaube 25jahren seinen Dienst in meinen Küchen verrichtet, und mit seiner ohrenbetäubenden Schnarrsirene mir nicht nur die korrekte Garzeit für meine traditionellen Mitternachtssnackeierchen anzeigt, sondern auch die Nachbarn ganz bis oben zum 4ten Stock unterhält.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Hg
Minimax


*Wenn man seit 2004 gemeinsam durch dick und dünn gegangen ist (dick wie in 'dicke, korrupte Grenzbeamte' und dünn wie in 'Topfhalten am Feldbett'), verblassen die äußeren Reize und machen Platz für eine fast mythische Verständigungsebene, nicht ohne gegenseitige Beleidigungen. Coole Braut, vgl. Vasquez aus Alien II.


----------



## Blueser (20. Juli 2022)

Minimax, du bist schon eine Granate...


----------



## Minimax (20. Juli 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Minimax, du bist schon eine Granate...


Ey was? Was hab ich denn jetzt schon wieder gemacht?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Juli 2022)

Eher eine Eierhandgranate 

was ihr hier treibt.

Immerhin ist das hier die Stelle, wo ich richtig nackte Fische und Pfannenbesatzungen vorstellen kann, nicht wahr?


----------



## Blueser (20. Juli 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ey was? Was hab ich denn jetzt schon wieder gemacht?


Deine Rhetorik ist schon nicht ohne ...


----------



## dawurzelsepp (21. Juli 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich ja mit Küchengeräten nicht gut aus. Ich habe aber ein fast genetisch bedingtes Faible für die Firma Krups: Was die machen hält.



Hast auch eine kultige elektrische Kaffeemühle der genannten Firma ? 
Der Genuss am Morgen mit frischgemalenen Kaffee im dazugehörigen Melitta Porzellanhandfilter   der Größe 102


----------



## hanzz (21. Juli 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Hast auch eine kultige elektrische Kaffeemühle der genannten Firma ?
> Der Genuss am Morgen mit frischgemalenen Kaffee im dazugehörigen Melitta Porzellanhandfilter   der Größe 102


Hab ich 
Der Deckel davon ist auch mein Maßbecher. 
Eine Füllung Bohnen passt genau für meine Kanne, also ca 3 gute Tassen. 

Meine Eltern hatten früher sehr lange auch die Machine Von Krups mit den runden Filtern 
Das waren noch gute Kaffeemaschinen



			https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&ai=DChcSEwjD8tDdnYn5AhUCkGgJHXS0C1IYABAIGgJ3Zg&ae=2&sig=AOD64_1gqyaHVni-yRW4mkrxLms2GbMvTw&ctype=5&q=&ved=2ahUKEwj6scrdnYn5AhWngv0HHaKVCcsQwg8oAHoECAEQHA&nis=8&dct=1&adurl=


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Hast auch eine kultige elektrische Kaffeemühle der genannten Firma ?
> Der Genuss am Morgen mit frischgemalenen Kaffee im dazugehörigen Melitta Porzellanhandfilter   der Größe 102


Ich habe es oft nur zu eilig um erst zu mahlen, auspinseln, säubern usw. , ist 'ne Braun, gerade nachgeschaut 
Schön, wenn es den Kaffee von Alois Dallmayr als Bohne und genauso fertig gemahlen gibt.
Ohne Porzellanfilter etc. kommt vergleichsweise nur Gift als Kaffee raus.


----------



## Tikey0815 (21. Juli 2022)

Wir sind mit unserem Kaffeevollautomat, ohne Schnickschnack, rundum zufrieden  
Nur gelegentlich mal reinigen, Kaffeesatz ausleeren und ansonsten immer lecker Kaffee zur hand ! 
Am ende des Jahres schau ich immer in die Einstellungen und rufe den Tassenzähler auf  letztes Jahr lag das bei rund 2300 Tassen, drei Kaffeetrinker im Haushalt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2022)

Naja, das sind ja nur 2,01 Tassen am Tag pro Person - gleich verteilt. 

Da wird dir deine Gesundheits-Nanny-App in Zukunft noch nicht so oft die Kaffeemaschine sperren müssen ...  
Oder du musst bei jeder weiteren Kaffeetasse immer erst 5km spazieren nachweisen müssen,
mit deinem persönlichen Fitness-Gesundheits-Nanny-Halsband Armband. 
Das wird schon spannend in der "Schönen neuen Welt" !
Denken schon viele Sci-Fi Macher für Autos an , erst genügend laufen müssen, dann Auto fahren.

Derweil brühe ich fröhlich weiter mit EKocher oder Ofenkochtopf, sogar wie gerade im Familienkreise beratschlagt, ein rustikaleres old-style Abgießen ganz ohne Papierfilter.


----------



## Tikey0815 (21. Juli 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Naja, das sind ja nur 2,01 Tassen am Tag pro Person - gleich verteilt.
> 
> Da wird dir deine Gesundheits-Nanny-App in Zukunft noch nicht so oft die Kaffeemaschine sperren müssen ...
> Oder du musst bei jeder weiteren Kaffeetasse immer erst 5km spazieren nachweisen müssen,
> ...


Ich hoffe du erhitzt deinen Kochtopf nicht wirklich im Ofen  ....der hat doch sicher auch Herdplatten 

Naja, die Maschine die ich habe verfügt nicht über eine App, aber Apps können einem das Leben wirklich leichter machen  Stören würd mich das eher nicht, unsere Waschmaschine hat z.b. eine App und ich darf   kann nun meiner Missus immer von unterwegs mitteilen, dass die Wäsche zum Aufhängen fertig ist* 


** *macht das bloß nicht nach, das ist Scheidungsträchtig


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Juli 2022)

Gebratener Bauchspeck vom Schwäbisch-hallischen Landschwein mit viel Knoblauch...


----------



## Minimax (21. Juli 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Gebratener Bauchspeck vom Schwäbisch-hallischen Landschwein mit viel Knoblauch...


Mehr, Schweinchen und Knoblauch, diese Ehe ward im Himmel geschlossen*. Sieht sehr gut aus!


*Kurzgebratenes Schwein nimmt bestimmte Sachen sehr gut an, und da ist Knoblauch ganz vorne. Auch Senf Honig ist sehr gut für Schwein, oder einfache Sojasauce als Marinade. Wirklich toll ist die eigentlich für Aal gedachte Unagi Sauce die es in allen Asia Shops gibt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mehr, Schweinchen und Knoblauch, diese Ehe ward im Himmel geschlossen*. Sieht sehr gut aus!



Wird  Mehr Schweinchen nicht als Meerschweinchen geschrieben?  

hab mich gerade mal über die Zubereitung schlau gelesen, bin da bisher noch nicht so der Experte, coole Reserve für unsichere Zeiten.








						Rezept: Gebratenes Meerschweinchen - Cuy Chactado
					

Gebratenes Meerschweinchen gilt als Delikatesse in Peru. Hier erfahren Sie wie es traditionell zubereitet wird: Meerschweinchen Rezept nach traditioneller, peruanischen Art.




					blog.viventura.de


----------



## Blueser (21. Juli 2022)

Keine Enkel?  
Wobei, Bauchlappen vom Kaninchen als Minirouladen sind auch was extrem leckeres ...


----------



## hanzz (21. Juli 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Keine Enkel?


Bei 20-30€ für ein Schweinchen die bessere Option.


----------



## Minimax (21. Juli 2022)

Das Schwein ist ein göttliches Tier. Praktisch alle vormodernen Gesellschaften schreiben ihm eine besondere Rolle zu.

 im Pazifischen Raum Ist ein Ordentliches Schweine-Barbecue der Anfang und die Basis für soziale/politische Beziehungen zwischen den Stämmen. Dort grasten die Tiere in Palmenhainen und konnten sich leckere Nahrung suchen und durch ihre Wühltätigkeit Inseln urban (öko-katastrophe) machen. Die polynesischen und westpazifischen Häuptlinge haben daher Schweine- und die Fähigkeit eine grosse Party zu schmeissen- als politisches Kapital betrachtet. 

Das Nahrungstabu von Schweinefleisch im levantinisch-arabischen Raum ist dennoch wohlbegründet: Das harsche Wüstenklima zwang die Menschen in gedrängte überfüllte Siedlungen. Dort hätten Schweine von Unrat und Abfällen leben müssen, nicht aber appetitlich, und kein Wunder, das ihr Fleisch als unrein betrachtet wurde, sehr zu recht, ähnlich den Hunden die auf den Abfallhaufen lebten.

Ja, so ists mit den Schweinen. 
Hg
Mininerd


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2022)

Schweinefleisch und der Stoffwechsel der Schweine ist für den Menschen durchaus gefährlich, eine Reihe Faktoren wie intrazelluläres Fett, Histamine etc.
Allerdings auch einige positive Inhalte wie leicht erlangbare Vitamine der B-Gruppe.
Dass nun heißes Klima die negativen Wirkungen bedeutend steigert, wurde für und in der arabischen Welt+Klimazone durch einen eher unfreiwilligen konzertierten Großversuch sehr gut bestätigt, unter aufopferungsvoller Beteiligung vieler deutscher Soldaten.
Und dass der Koran mit dem Verbot dort nun gerade recht hat.
Und folgerichtig richtig kalt und kälter wie in Sibirien die negativen Fleischwirkungen bedeutend senkt, man ohne Fleischkonsum vom Brennwert her kaum noch durchkommt.

Denn die deutsche Wehrmacht hat im Afrikafeldzug unter Rommel zur Rettung des Italienischen Verbündeten ab Ende 1940 die Erfahrung machen müssen, dass selbst das damalige weit sauberere Schweinefleisch aus DR-DE zu vielen Problemen in der Truppenversorgung und letztlich der Einsatzfähigkeit der Soldaten geführt hat.
Denn Mettwurst, Bratwurst und Schnitzel führten dort zu einem ganzen Blumenstrauß an Entzündungen, Ausschlägen, Allergien bis hin in den gichtigen und rheumatischen Bereich, und eben Ausfällen. Dort ging es sehr schnell, was man sich heutzutage in DE erst mühsam länger anfressen muss.
Was als Folgewirkung dort im Kriege erst recht spät erkannt wurde, und als Umstellung in der Truppenversorgung aber umgesetzt wurde.
Was heute in der Alternativen Medizin als Paradebeispiel fungiert, von der heutigen Chemie+Industrie gesteuerten Regelmedizin aber wieder negiert wird.

Die Briten waren durch ihre Kolonial- und Tropenerfahrungen damit schon einen großen Schritt weiter ...


----------



## Minimax (22. Juli 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Schweinefleisch und der Stoffwechsel der Schweine ist für den Menschen durchaus gefährlich, eine Reihe Faktoren wie intrazelluläres Fett, Histamine etc.
> Allerdings auch einige positive Inhalte wie leicht erlangbare Vitamine der B-Gruppe.
> Dass nun heißes Klima die negativen Wirkungen bedeutend steigert, wurde für und in der arabischen Welt+Klimazone durch einen eher unfreiwilligen konzertierten Großversuch sehr gut bestätigt, unter aufopferungsvoller Beteiligung vieler deutscher Soldaten.
> Und dass der Koran mit dem Verbot dort nun gerade recht hat.
> ...


Äähhmm...jaaa...Bleib cool  lieber Nordi. Iss erst mal ne Bifi bzw. Ein Snickers (und vermeide unbedingt Cola und Kaffee), dann sieht die Welt schon wieder ganz anders aus. No harm done.

Vielleicht ists am doch besten wenn wir hier doch beim Rezeptetausch und Küchenbildern bleiben.. Insofern bleibe ich für meinen obigen Laberpost ein leckeres Küchnebild schuldig.


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Juli 2022)

Soso ,

ich darf mal als persönlich sehr "kundiger" doch ein schweinisches Vorurteil ausräumen :

nicht das Schweinefleisch löst die Krankheit aus , sondern die *übertriebene Menge des Konsums* !

*Verarbeitetes Fleisch *wie Wurst-auflage und Bratwurst *beinhalten Zusatzstoffe* , auf die man(n) gerne auch verzichten darf.

Zu den Entzündungen einschl. der Rheumavariante hier noch eine interessante Anekdote :

Schweinefleisch - gerade der Bauchspeck - enthält weniger Purin und somit in der Verstoffwechslung entstehende Harnsäure , als das

vergleichsweies "gesunde" Geflügelfleisch.

Es kommt m.M. nach immer darauf an , *zu geniessen** , **zu essen* und *nicht zu FRESSEN.*

Die abgebildete Menge reicht mir für 2-3 Portionen , jeweils unter 200Gramm. !

Fisch ist gesund?

Eine gebratene Forelle bspw. liegt bei den Purinwerten vergleichsweise zum Schwein im dunkelroten Bereich !

Also immer schön locker bleiben


----------



## Minimax (22. Juli 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Also immer schön locker bleiben


Das hast Du richtig gesagt, vielleicht war ich zu schneidend in meiner Replik auf Nordlichtangler 's Post, da war mir einfach zu viel Wehrmacht und alternative Medizin drin.

Alors,
Mrs. M. ist am Woe ausser Haus, und mein Angelverlangen gering: Ich habe grosse Lust, mir ein leckeres Gericht zu kochen -unter der Woche esse ich nur ungutes- und entgegen der Hitze stelle ich mir schon was fleischig-gehaltvolles vor, vielleicht sogar aus dem Schmortopf. Ich könnt mir mal ein Hähnchen  ohne Schnickschnack machen z.B. das muss ich noch lernen und erkunden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Juli 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> mein *Angelverlangen gering*: Ich habe grosse Lust, mir ein leckeres Gericht zu kochen



Das kann man doch prima verbinden. Den Zielfisch mal zu wechseln erweitert den anglerischen Horizont und weckt ungeahnten Enthusiasmus.
Bei mir gab es eben Hechtfiltes gebraten(leider Bild vergessen).


----------



## Minimax (22. Juli 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das kann man doch prima verbinden. Den Zielfisch mal zu wechseln erweitert den anglerischen Horizont und weckt ungeahnten Enthusiasmus.
> Bei mir gab es eben Hechtfiltes gebraten(leider Bild vergessen).


Mal sehen. Ich bin da angelpsychologisch in so eine Art Falle geraten und monomanisch fixiert. Immerhin ich könnte mal an die Spree gehen und gucken ob ein maßiger lebensmüder Aal beisst.
Oder ich könnte mal mit Kühlbox eine (oder zwei oder dre)i Grundel-Pfännchen for the Family zusammenstippen.
..
...
....
Ach, ich weiss es doch auch nicht. Bin lahm, müde& Antriebslos, mäh, mäh..Ich vermute auch das Backhendl wird ne Vision bleiben, und ich mampf irgendeinen TK-Schrott.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Juli 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach, ich weiss es doch auch nicht. Bin lahm, müde& Antriebslos, mäh, mäh..



Ja genau.
Überleg dir doch mal welche Fische in deiner Umgebung noch gibt außer den dir bereits namentlich bekannten Döbeln.
Dann einen aussuchen und schon beginnen die Ideen zu sprießen.
Pläne zu schmieden(und erfolgreich umzusetzen) ist doch ein großartiger Motivator.
Das holt dich bestimmt aus deiner Sommerstarre.

Btw....wann hast du eigentlich deine letzte Schleie gefangen?
Die sollen gerade beißen hab ich gehört.....


----------



## rustaweli (22. Juli 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja genau.
> Überleg dir doch mal welche Fische in deiner Umgebung noch gibt außer den dir bereits namentlich bekannten Döbeln.
> Dann einen aussuchen und schon beginnen die Ideen zu sprießen.
> Pläne zu schmieden(und erfolgreich umzusetzen) ist doch ein großartiger Motivator.
> ...


Genau so habe ich mich die Tage wieder dem Board und der Lust auf Angelei genähert. Mit Appetit, getriggert von Deniz seinen Bildern und Videos sowie Verwertungslust. Befreit von meiner Aberglaubenpsychose (dafür ist in besseren Tagen wieder Zeit) geht es heute Abend mit einfachsten Tackle auf Aal.
Mir ging oder geht es ähnlich Minimax .Keine Lust, fragen nach Sinn und Egospielerei, Wetter und ein paar Dinge im Board welche mich scheu wie ein Reh auf Distanz gehen ließen. Hoffe Du findest bald Deine Motivation wieder. Prof's Rat ist wirklich nicht verkehrt.
Möchte aber wenn kein Fisch, trotzdem gern wenigstens einen Schmortopf sehen. Danke für die Melonensache noch an der Stelle, wird demnächst ein Gaudi mit den Kids!


----------



## Mescalero (22. Juli 2022)

Wie früher in der _Schulspeisung 
	

		
			
		

		
	





_


----------



## Minimax (22. Juli 2022)

So, heute will ich mich an einem Hähnchen mit Gemüse aus dem Schmortopf versuchen, auch weil rustaweli es sich gewünscht hat, und ausserdem kann ich ja nicht ewig den Leckerthtread mit offtopic zuspammen ohne ab und zu mal ein Küchenbild zu zeigen.

Die realen Hintergründe sind zweierlei: Erstens muss die Missus beim Familienabend entlastet werden, also bin ich auf der Suche nach aufwandslosen und abrbeitsökonomisch sinnvollen, aber dennoch vollwertigen Gerichten um die Schar abzufüttern. Zweitens möchte ich im Winter nun endlich meine Kochverantwortung übernehmen und Köstliche Entenbraten machen, da ist so ein Hähnchen das rechte Übungsobjekt*

Also hab ich etwas wahl- und lieblos Gemüse zerschnippelt und gewürzt** und Geflügelfond ausm Glas dazu gegossen.
Und darauf den eingeölten und gewürzten Gockel platziert.









Ich denk mir, das lass ich jetzt mit Deckel bei 180 für ein Stündchen unbeaufsichtigt, und wenn danach alles ok sein sollte, gibt's noch etwas Extrazeit unterm Grill ohne Deckel.
Wie gesagt, Ziel ist nicht das beste aller Hähnchen, sondern eine einfache vollwertige Mahlzeit ohne Scherereien die ich schnell (insgesamt 2h) nach Maloche machen kann***.
Mal sehen...


*wie bei Flugzeugen: Wenn ich mit nem Tornado in Baumwipfelhöhe herumdonnern will, muss ich erst im Alphajet lernen. Gähn..

**ou, verflixt Knoblauch vergessen. Macht nix, st nur ne Übung

***ich mein, Mrs. M. macht das auch so: Die ballert Gemüse und nen Vogel in einen Bräter, kümmert sich nicht mehr und macht Missussachen und nach anderthalb Stunden ist was Wunderbares entstanden. Nicht knusprig, aber zart, saftig und delikat.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Juli 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich denk mir, das lass ich jetzt mit Deckel bei 180 für ein Stündchen unbeaufsichtigt,



Aber nicht zwischendurch einpennen!
Irgendwie glimmt mir da so ne Erinnerung.


----------



## Minimax (22. Juli 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber nicht zwischendurch einpennen!
> Irgendwie glimmt mir da so ne Erinnerung.


Schweigen Sie Herr Professor, ich weiss garnicht wovon Sie reden. 
Ich hab jetzt dochmal den Deckel* abgemacht- der Vogel ist recht blass, aber das Gemüse blubbert und duftet. 


*Geschenkidee für den guten alten Boardclown Mini: Einen Erstzgriff für nen original le Creuset Bräter- meiner ist zersplittert und zersprungen.


----------



## Thomas. (22. Juli 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt dochmal den Deckel* abgemacht- der Vogel ist recht blass


ich Tippe mal das der ein wenig, wenig Gewürzt ist und deshalb nicht ganz so Dunkelknusprig werden könnte, nur eine Vermutung


----------



## Minimax (22. Juli 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich Tippe mal das der ein wenig, wenig Gewürzt ist und deshalb nicht ganz so Dunkelknusprig werden könnte, nur eine Vermutung


Ich glaube, die geile Backhendl-Knusprigkeit erfordert noch ne ganz andere Methode und konstant Aufsicht&Sorgfalt. Und natürlich die richtige gute Würze, insbesondere Paprika. Das wäre auch mal ein tolles Projekt.
Mir geht's erstmal darum, den Vogel plus Beilgen zart und saftig hinzukriegen- ich bin also in der noch in der 'ganz kleine Brötchen' Phase.


----------



## Thomas. (22. Juli 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Und natürlich die richtige gute Würze, insbesondere Paprika. Das wäre auch mal ein tolles Projekt.


Dat wird noch.


----------



## Minimax (22. Juli 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Dat wird noch.
> Anhang anzeigen 413091


Hhahhah.. 
Aber da sieht mans, diese herrlich rot-orange Pinselmarinade- Das Hähnchen ist praktisch schon vor dem Ofen gefärbt. Öl, rosenscharf und edelsüß, und (für mich) nen ordentlichen Anteil Cayennepfeffer. So muss das für ein Grillhendl.

Ich meine, das arme Gemüse-Geflügel hat ja kaum Chancen. Farbe zu entwickeln, im Gegensatz zu Ente Gans, die lange lange Zeit im Backofen bleiben. 

Was ich übrigens liebe, mir ein halbes,heisses leckeres Knusperhähnchen zu kaufen, und dieses dann, natürlich mit den Fngern zupfen, mit einer Schale Weintrauben zu verspeisen.


Backhendl und Weintrauben, fischotterstyle liegend mit den Fingern genossen und dazu eine Folge Star Trek- das ist nicht der Himmel, aber nahe dran.


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. Juli 2022)

Bei uns gab es heute mal wieder Mediteranes Zupfbrot. Mit eingebackenen getrockneten Tomaten, Oliven, Knoblauch, Mozarella und Basilikum. 
Die Reste vom Mozarella fanden den Platz unter Tomate und den Resten vom Basilikum.


----------



## Tricast (22. Juli 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Was ich übrigens liebe, mir ein halbes,heisses leckeres Knusperhähnchen zu kaufen, und dieses dann, natürlich mit den Fngern zupfen, mit einer Schale Weintrauben zu verspeisen.



Du musst in einen Paradiesgarten leben, denn wo sonst gibt es "ein halbes, heisses *leckeres* Knusperhähnchen zu kaufen" ???

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. Juli 2022)

Die halbe Hähnchen Dealer stehen meist an verschiedenen Tagen an unterschiedlichen Orten im Stadtgebiet verteilt rum...


----------



## Thomas. (22. Juli 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> denn wo sonst gibt es "ein halbes, heisses *leckeres* Knusperhähnchen zu kaufen" ???


hier, renne ich seit über 20 Jahre schon hin wenn ich ein  heisses *leckeres* Knusperhähnchen möchte, leider nicht bei mir ums eck aber die fahrt lohnt


----------



## Minimax (22. Juli 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Du musst in einen Paradiesgarten leben, denn wo sonst gibt es "ein halbes, heisses *leckeres* Knusperhähnchen zu kaufen" ???
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Lieber Tricast Heinz,
Das liegt natürlich an den individuellen Ansprüchen: Was für mich lecker ist, wäre für Dich vielleicht ein Grund zun Naserümpfen.

Ich denke gerne an den Abend zurück, als Du und Stippi68 mich in ein feines Berliner Restaurant geführt habt, einen für mich im Alltag unerreichbar Tempel der Gaumenfreuden.
Dein Kommentar war "kann man essen"- das hat mich sehr beeindruckt!


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Juli 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> hier, renne ich seit über 20 Jahre schon hin wenn ich ein  heisses *leckeres* Knusperhähnchen möchte, leider nicht bei mir ums eck aber die fahrt lohnt


Hallo,

oder früher in die Wienerwald-Gaststätten. Der Wahlspruch damals war; "Heute bleibt die Küche kalt, wir gehen in den Wienerwald".
Also ein Beamter würde sich ja da viel präziser ausdrücken, in etwa so: "Heute verbleibt die Speisenzubereitungsstätte im Zustand der Außentemperatur, dank erhitzen männlichen Jungfederviehs aus der zentralösterreichischen Reichsbaumverwaltung".

Duck und wech

Lajos


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. Juli 2022)

Ja Wienerwald war schön, gibt es bei uns nicht mehr... Anderswo anscheinend auch nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Juli 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ja Wienerwald war schön, gibt es bei uns nicht mehr... Anderswo anscheinend auch nicht.


Hallo,

ja, ich glaube die haben bei uns Ende der 1980er Jahre zugemacht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Minimax (22. Juli 2022)

Oh, das sieht doch ganz gut aus für einen allerersten ersten Versuch, und duftet herrlich.Vieles wäre zu verbessern, aber es ist kein totalversagen.   Summa summarum ists ein einfaches Familienabend Gericht, ich musste zwischendurch nur mal kurz gucken.






Und natürlich habe ich weder Hunger noch Appetit- Die Missus ist bei der Missusmama, die Kinder verstreut, und die Nachban schon im Bett-
Jetzt bräuchte ich ein paar  handfeste Boardies mit gutem Appetit in meiner Nähe.

Wenn das ok ist, zeige ich gleich nochmal ein Tellerbild- schön, wenn man ein Gericht aus einem Topf hat, sehr praktisch.

(Herrje, da duftet und brutzelt der Schmortopf vor mir, und ich krieg keinen Bissen runter. Schande.)
Hg
Mini


----------



## Tikey0815 (22. Juli 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh, das sieht doch ganz gut aus für einen allerersten ersten Versuch, und duftet herrlich.Vieles wäre zu verbessern, aber es ist kein totalversagen.   Summa summarum ists ein einfaches Familienabend Gericht, ich musste zwischendurch nur mal kurz gucken.
> Anhang anzeigen 413098
> 
> 
> ...


Nichts herunterbekommen könnte mir nicht passieren    Aber das kannste dir auch denken
Auf jedenfall sieht es sehr lecker aus


----------



## Mescalero (22. Juli 2022)

Wahrscheinlich hast du ganz einfach den Aperitif vergessen?


----------



## daci7 (22. Juli 2022)

Das ist auch bei uns ein Standart "Gutes-Familienessen-ohne-viel-Vorbereitung".
Allerdings wurden Pilze, Paprika u.ä. von der Gemüseliste gestrichen und dafür durch die drei fünffache Menge Knobi, Möhren, Zwiebeln und Süßkartoffeln ersetzt. Den Fond lasse ich ebenso weg (Das Hähnchen und das Gemüse hat genug Flüssigkeit) und in die Marinade kommt neben Paprika, Salz und Cayenne noch mehr Knobi als Granulat und Zwiebelgranulat. Dazu Kartoffelstampf und fertig - alle zufrieden!
Wichtig ist die Qualität der Zutaten, besonders des Vogels, bei der Zeit und den Mengen braucht man  nicht so genau sein. 
Groetjes
David


----------



## Tricast (22. Juli 2022)

Knobi als Granulat ist das sowas wie Trüfel-Öl?


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. Juli 2022)

Nein ist getrockneter Knoblauch aus dem Glasspender, sowie Salz und Pfeffer. Da an jedes Gericht immer Knoblauch gehört sollte es in keinem Haushalt fehlen.


----------



## Tricast (22. Juli 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Dein Kommentar war "kann man essen"- das hat mich sehr beeindruckt!


Lieber Minimax, mein Freund, das ist eines der größten Komplimente die ich machen kann!
Und in solche Restaurants gehen wir auch nicht alle Tage. Aber ich gebe lieber das Geld von Stippi in solchen Lokalitäten aus als in irgendwelchen Gaststätten wo Köche am Herd stehen die die Welt nicht braucht. 

Liebe Grüße Heinz

PS.: Ein einfaches Rezept für Hähnchen, knusperig und saftig: Hähnchen auf der Brustseite halbieren und plattdrücken (wir nennen das einfach LKW-Hähnchen), putzen und mit Salz, Pfeffer, Baharat oder Steakgewürz einreiben. Bei 180 grad ca. 1 Stunde bei Umluft mit der Haut nach oben auf ein Backblech geben. Nach 10-15 Minuten die Haut mit etwas Öl bestreichen.


----------



## Tricast (22. Juli 2022)

Stippi macht gerade Creme Caramel. Mir läuft schon das Wasser im Munde zusammen, muß aber bis morgen tapfer durchhalten. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Minimax (22. Juli 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Stippi macht gerade Creme Caramel. Mir läuft schon das Wasser im Munde zusammen, muß aber bis morgen tapfer durchhalten.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


Bilder, Bilder Bilder. ist die einzige und harte Währung des Schlemmerthreads. ich freu mich auf Morgen...


----------



## Tricast (22. Juli 2022)

Jetzt bin ich am beten dass es kein Eierstich wird wie bei vielen sogenannten Italienern. Morgen kommen Bilder.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## hanzz (23. Juli 2022)

Ich fühle mich irgendwie fantasielos und uninspiriert 
Was koche ich am Wochenende? 
Ich hoffe ich träume was ich kochen kann.


----------



## Minimax (23. Juli 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich irgendwie fantasielos und uninspiriert
> Was koche ich am Wochenende?
> Ich hoffe ich träume was ich kochen kann.


lieber hanzz : Du musst gar nicht kochen, und du bist nicht verpflichtetet Dazu, Du hast sozusagen die Erlaubnis, einmal nicht zu kochen, 
Süsse Träume, Dein Mini.


----------



## Mikesch (23. Juli 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Jetzt bräuchte ich ein paar  handfeste Boardies mit gutem Appetit in meiner Nähe.
> ...


Das sieht nach einem 800 Gramm Flugadler aus, also ist nur 1 Boardie zum Helfen nötig.   

Knoblauch ist ein sehr wichtiges Gewürz, aber Knoblauchpulver geht gar nicht igitt.


----------



## Jan_Cux (23. Juli 2022)

Ich baue meinen Knoblauch im Garten auch selbst an. Aber für Suppen und Pizza kann man das Granulat auch ohne bedenken verwenden.


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Juli 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Das sieht nach einem 800 Gramm Flugadler aus, also ist nur 1 Boardie zum Helfen nötig.


Ich habe diesen Zusatz mit dem Helfen bei einem Hähnchen auch nicht ganz verstanden


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Juli 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Bei uns gab es heute mal wieder Mediteranes Zupfbrot. Mit eingebackenen getrockneten Tomaten, Oliven, Knoblauch, Mozarella und Basilikum.
> Die Reste vom Mozarella fanden den Platz unter Tomate und den Resten vom Basilikum.
> Anhang anzeigen 413092
> Anhang anzeigen 413093
> ...


Moin,

ich warte mal auf ein Gericht mit Hering und oder Makrele von Dir 




Warst doch super "fängig" die letzte Zeit


----------



## Tricast (23. Juli 2022)

Minimax : Creme Caramel (kein Eierstich) wie ich es mag; das Caramel mit einer leichten Bitternote.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Tikey0815 (23. Juli 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 413145
> 
> 
> Minimax : Creme Caramel (kein Eierstich) wie ich es mag; das Caramel mit einer leichten Bitternote.
> ...


Tabasco obendrauf ?  Für die scharfe Zunge


----------



## hanzz (23. Juli 2022)

Ich hab mich heut vom noch vorhandenen Gemüse leiten lassen.
Es gibt Sellerie Lauch Stampf mit gebratenem Dorsch, leicht meliert.
Dazu n Salat mit FrühlingszwiebelYoghurtDressing.

Bild folgt


----------



## hanzz (23. Juli 2022)




----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Juli 2022)

hannz - ich dachte, der Dorsch ist auf Terra Mater ausgestorben - wo kommt der her - HehlerWare?


----------



## Jan_Cux (23. Juli 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich warte mal auf ein Gericht mit Hering und oder Makrele von Dir
> 
> ...


Geht los, kommt die Tage.


----------



## hanzz (23. Juli 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> hannz - ich dachte, der Dorsch ist auf Terra Mater ausgestorben - wo kommt der her - HehlerWare?


Aus der westlichen Ostsee und ich hab 5 Stück an einem Tag mitgenommen damit ich auch 3 Teller voll bekomme. 

Aber eigentlich war es viel einfacher. 
Bin in den Supermarkt gegangen und hab an der Fisch Theke gesagt "ich hätte gern Dorsch"


----------



## Steff-Peff (23. Juli 2022)

Zum Thema Hähnchen möchte ich noch was nachtragen. Meine Zubereitung Nr1 für Mistkratzer ...


----------



## hanzz (24. Juli 2022)

Überbackener Spitzkohl (Parmesan) mit Hackfleisch Kartoffel Zucchini durcheinander


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Juli 2022)




----------



## W-Lahn (26. Juli 2022)

Heute war mir nach einem deftigen Frühstück: Spiegelei, Flanksteak, Chilli-Marmelade, Kräuterbutter & Chips...


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Juli 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> *zu geniessen** , **zu essen* und *nicht zu FRESSEN.*


sach ich doch!
Zum Fressen und Saufen kann man sich auch ein Schwein halten


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Juli 2022)

Oder ne Olle...


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Juli 2022)

genau richtig bei dieser Hitze:
Schopska-Salat und gebratene Hühnerherzen


----------



## geomas (26. Juli 2022)

Bei dem derzeitigen Wetter hole ich mir ein großes Glas „Feine Cornichons” aus dem Kühlschrank und ab gehts.
Mehr muß nicht sein.


----------



## Jan_Cux (26. Juli 2022)

Auf Wunsch von Rheinspezie,

Hering Büsumer Art. 

Heringe über Nacht in Essig legen, ich nehme Kräuteressig aber nicht länger als 12 Stunden sonst wird er zu weich. 
Den Hering rausnehmen, abspülen aufklappen und die Gräte rausnehmen, denn in der Schüssel aufschichten, Hering, Lorbeerblatt, Gewürzgurke, Zwiebel, Senf & Pfefferkörner,  bisschen Salz und Pfeffer gemahlen,Piment... und bei der nächsten Schicht das ganze von vorn. Denn kommt der Topf für ne gute Woche bis 10 Tage in den Kühlschrank und muß ziehen. Die Flüssigkeit bildet sich von alleine. 







Das Bild ist einen Tag nach dem ansetzen aufgenommen.


----------



## silverfish (26. Juli 2022)

*Huhn zerteilt. Mit Gemüse angebraten. Brühe aufgefüllt und Reis dazu. Hat für 6 Mann gereicht.*


----------



## Mescalero (26. Juli 2022)

Reis angesetzt, 1 Brokkoli blanchiert, tomatige Currysauce (der Faulheit halber mit fertigem Sabji Masala) gemacht, keine halbe Stunde. Reicht für eine Person (mich).


----------



## Minimax (26. Juli 2022)

Yo,
Ich werd jetzt mal den Büchsen-Erbsensuppen Shootout (das ist der richtige Moment für Pupswitze) starten.
Ich bin ja ein Erbsensuppenliebhaber- aber wer ist das nicht?- Aber effektiv auch ein Einpersonenhaushalt mit kaum Zeit*.
Jedenfalls will ich im folgenden Fertigerbsensuppen vorstellen und vergleichen, hier was ich aus dem Supermarkt snatchen konnte, die Suppe im Plastikschlauch hab ich vergessen, wird nachgetragen:





Man sieht die Preisspanne ist enorm- aber was steckt dahinter? 

Es ist natürlich klar, das sie alle einem Vergleich einer richtigen Erbsensuppe wie von Mama/Omi/Bundes-/Feuerwehr nicht standhalten können- Also bitte seht von entsprechenden Globalkommentaren ab, Es geht um einen Shootout zwischem Fertiggerichten und nicht die Beste Erbsensuppe der Welt.

Alle Suppen werden nach Packungsvoerschrift erhitzt. Ausserdem, und das wird das härteste, darf ich die Suopen natürlich nicht pimpen mit Gewürzen, Würstchen, Speck oder sonstwas. anschliessend gibts nen Bericht.

Oh, und das Experiment ist ongoing: Deshalb würd ich mich freuen, wenn ihr mir Dosensorten nennt, die nicht in meiner ersten Auswahl sind.

Wenn niemand was dagegen hat, würd ich heute mit der Sonnen-Bassermann anfangen: Ich kenne sie noch nicht, sie erscheint mit extrem teuer, uns ihr Titelbild sieht mir extrem verlogen bzw. schmalbrüstig aus?

Euer Prinz auf der Erbse,
Minimax



*Ich bin aus meiner Kindheit gut gekochte Erbsensuppe gewohnt, Und darf sagen das ich selbst auch eine ganz passable ziemlich gute Erbsensuppe machen kann, ich bin also qualifiziert:


Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend ihr lieben Schlemmer,
> Herbst heisst Hausmannskost, und an diesem trüben verregneten Tag habbich mal versucht Omi's Erbsensuppe zu retro-engineeren, schön mit doppelt Speck und extraviel Mettwürstchen. Hat gut geklappt, schmeckt wie damals- da werden Erinnerungen wach. Wichtig ist, nicht zuwenig zu machen.
> Nur: Was mach jetzt mit dem ganzen nahrhaften Soulfood? Hab schon der Missus nen vollen Topf gespendet, der Kessel ist noch mehr als halb voll.
> So begann es:
> ...


----------



## phobos (26. Juli 2022)

Die ist auch extrem teuer wo kostet die denn 4,89? Ist ja schon aus Konkurrenz in der erasco Preisklasse


----------



## Minimax (26. Juli 2022)

phobos schrieb:


> Die ist auch extrem teuer wo kostet die denn 4,89? Ist ja schon aus Konkurrenz in der erasco Preisklasse


Ich hab jetzt grade auch noch mal auf den Kassenzettel geguckt, weil ja schon  enorm ist: Ich hab sie in nem Edeka Markt in Berlin-Charlottenburg gekauft, wie die anderen Dosen auch. Preise sind korrekt. 
Mir noch rätselhaft, wie eine Dosensuppe den fast doppelten Preis rechtfertigen will.


----------



## phobos (26. Juli 2022)

Muss morgen eh einkaufen, wenn ich es nicht vergesse schau ich was die bei uns kostet. Denke aber unter 3€, kostet im angebot irgendwas um 2


----------



## Jan_Cux (26. Juli 2022)

Knorr hat die Produktion von gelber und grüner Erbswurst vor Jahren eingestellt....  Hmm.. wie drücke ich das nun aus das es nicht gleich Politisch wird... Die nächsten Verpflegungen bei Katastrophen größerem Ausmaßes haben wir Quasi schon verloren...
Erbswurst


----------



## rustaweli (26. Juli 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Yo,
> Ich werd jetzt mal den Büchsen-Erbsensuppen Shootout (das ist der richtige Moment für Pupswitze) starten.
> Ich bin ja ein Erbsensuppenliebhaber- aber wer ist das nicht?- Aber effektiv auch ein Einpersonenhaushalt mit kaum Zeit*.
> Jedenfalls will ich im folgenden Fertigerbsensuppen vorstellen und vergleichen, hier was ich aus dem Supermarkt snatchen konnte, die Suppe im Plastikschlauch hab ich vergessen, wird nachgetragen:
> ...


Mochte die Lidl Palette, Kania. Bei Westerntopf lag "Ja" vorne. Erasco u Co waren mir für Dose zu teuer. Bis auf die serbische Bohnensuppe, da langte ich zu. 
Bin gespannt auf den Vergleich.


----------



## Minimax (26. Juli 2022)

#Erbsensuppe #Fertiggericht #Shootout
Hintergründe dazu: Siehe unten*


*"Sonnen-Bassermann, Erbsen Eintopf mit herzhaften Würstchen"*
800gramm,  4,89 bei Edeka Berlin





Tellerbild:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Konsistenzbild:





Zutaten/ Nährwert laut Hersteller:







*Minimax' persönliche Einschätzung*:

Die Suppe ist viel, viel zu teuer- Sie kostet 3mal so viel wie der der Discounter, und doppelt soviel wie andere Marken.
Geschmacklich ist sie gut, eine leckere Erbsensuppe ohne zu viel Süsse,  aber eben auch ohne Pikantes oder Rauchiges. Kein Highlight, aber auch keine Fehler.
Die Konsistenz ist abysmal: Es ist eigentlich eine Suppe mit Erbsen drin, fast wie eine Gemüsesuppe- aber eben kein herzhafter Erbseneintopf. Viel zu Dünn, und die Erbsen sind zu gross und fest, wie Bohnen. So soll es nicht sein.

Einlage wird wie immer nicht bewertet, es sind einige Würstchenstücke enthalten, kein Speck, daher auch der milde Geschmack

Ich rate daher trotz des guten Geschnacks ab: Die Suppe ist zu teuer und zu dünn- Einen herzhaften Erbseintopf stelle ich mir anders vor. Wer aber aber auf das 'Suppige' mit ganzen Erbsen steht der ist hier richtig.

Hg
Minimax






*Hier der Hintergrund zun Shootout:


Minimax schrieb:


> Yo,
> Ich werd jetzt mal den Büchsen-Erbsensuppen Shootout (das ist der richtige Moment für Pupswitze) starten.
> Ich bin ja ein Erbsensuppenliebhaber- aber wer ist das nicht?- Aber effektiv auch ein Einpersonenhaushalt mit kaum Zeit*.
> Jedenfalls will ich im folgenden Fertigerbsensuppen vorstellen und vergleichen, hier was ich aus dem Supermarkt snatchen konnte, die Suppe im Plastikschlauch hab ich vergessen, wird nachgetragen:
> ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (26. Juli 2022)

Die von Hofgut aus dem Schlauch fehlt...


----------



## Minimax (26. Juli 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Knorr hat die Produktion von gelber und grüner Erbswurst vor Jahren eingestellt....  Hmm.. wie drücke ich das nun aus das es nicht gleich Politisch wird... Die nächsten Verpflegungen bei Katastrophen größerem Ausmaßes haben wir Quasi schon verloren...
> Erbswurst


Ich drücke mal so aus: Die Einstellung der Erbswurst-Produktion (die ja nicht nur militärisch/volkswirtschaftlich, sondern auch sportlich/forscherisch wichtig war) war ein absoluter kultureller Verlust. Traurig.


----------



## Minimax (26. Juli 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Die von Hofgut aus dem Schlauch fehlt...


Ja, unbedingt ich habs ja im Anfangspost geschrieben. 
Die Schlauch-Suppen sind aber auch eher regionaler und mit wesentlich mehr Fleischwinwaage, brauchen Kühlung und sind anders konfektioniert:
Ich wette, die sind daher einfach besser, dichter und  Schmackhafter als die Dosenprodukte: das Wäre auch ein unfairen Vergleich.


----------



## Jan_Cux (26. Juli 2022)

Ja sind mit der Dauer Konserve kaum zu vergleichen, aber Lecker.


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Juli 2022)

*€ 4,89 *- da war ich schon raus. 

Ich kann die Erbsensuppe von "Ja" empfehlen , da sehr cremige Konsistenz.

Wer´s noch ein wenig leichter mag, gibt noch etwas Milch hinzu.

Bischen Zitronensaft schadet auch nich...

Durchwachsener oder reiner Speck und oder Knackwürstchen geben nochmal Zusatzgeschmack und Gehalt.

Schaue vllt. heute mal nach dem Preis

R.S.


----------



## Tikey0815 (27. Juli 2022)

Mit dem Dosenfutter bringt ihr mich darauf, was für mich damals erstaunliches zu berichten.................
Der letzte Urlaubstag nach dem Ükeltreff, am letzten Tag auf dem Campingplatz. Da hatte ich mir gedacht, was machste dir was schnell geht und du schon lange nicht mehr vermampft hast, weil es das Zuhause niemals geben wird ? Jaa, ich hatte Bock auf die Weißkohl-Rouladen aus der Dose 
Also ab ins Auto und ins nahe Bodenwerder gedüst......nach dem dritten Laden welchen ich wegen der Dose auf den Kopf gestellt hab, wollt doch nur eine , hab ich verzweifelt aufgegeben danach zu suchen  am ende wurde es ein Döner vom Campingplatz-Imbiß aber ich überlege jetzt noch, ob die Produktion dieser kulinarischen Vorzüglichkeit eingestellt wurde


----------



## silverfish (27. Juli 2022)

*Hatte das Dessert von gestern abend vergessen.
Apfel in Zucker /Zimtwasser  angekocht.
Kirschen ausm Glas mit Schokopuddingpulver und etwas vom Apfelsud angedickt und drübber.*


----------



## silverfish (27. Juli 2022)

*Die Gestippten gleich zu Mittag verspeist.*


----------



## angler1996 (27. Juli 2022)

ich gebe zu , ich habe es nur noch gekocht;-))


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Juli 2022)

Napf mit Löffel und........hmmm....?


----------



## angler1996 (27. Juli 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Napf mit Löffel und........hmmm....?


Flecke , frisch vom Fleischer;-))


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Juli 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> *€ 4,89 *- da war ich schon raus.
> 
> Ich kann die Erbsensuppe von "Ja" empfehlen , da sehr cremige Konsistenz.
> 
> ...


1,99 für 800g. Von "Ja", geht doch.

"Feinkost" ausm Schlauchi landet in Richtung der Minidose...weil Preis hier für die Hälfte 400g.


----------



## silverfish (27. Juli 2022)

*nich gekocht sondern geräuchert.
Kohlenhydrate müssen zum Abend nich mehr sein.*


----------



## Jan_Cux (27. Juli 2022)

@ Minimax #Erbsensuppe #Fertiggericht #Shootout

Bei Krümet gibt es diese Suppen 1,2 kg -1,99 €

Die Erbsensuppe haben wir immer im Verein gekauft wenn nach harter Arbeit viele Fleißige verköstigt werden mußten. 
Mit einer schönen Schinkenwurst dazu kommt die für meinen Geschmack ganz nah an die selbstgemachte aus der Gulaschkanone heran.


----------



## W-Lahn (27. Juli 2022)

Heute gab es einen brasilianischen Rinderschmortopf mit Kochbananen-Rösti (TK-Produkt)...


----------



## phobos (27. Juli 2022)

Minimax wurde abgezockt... ab morgen bei uns im kaufland


----------



## Jan_Cux (27. Juli 2022)

Das ist der Berlin zuschlag... das muß ja alles mit den Rosinenbombern dort eingeflogen werden.


----------



## Minimax (27. Juli 2022)

phobos schrieb:


> Minimax wurde abgezockt...


Das das ein Abzockerpreis war war klar- aber ich muss wirklich sagen, den Sonnen-Bassermman Erbseneintopf würd ich auch zu einem reellen Preis nicht erneut kaufen. Ich will nen deftigen Eintopf, kein Süppchen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Juli 2022)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> Heute gab es einen brasilianischen Rinderschmortopf mit Kochbananen-Rösti (TK-Produkt)...



Sieht gut aus.
Wie wird der zubereitet?


----------



## yukonjack (27. Juli 2022)

Na ja, weniger gekocht aber lecker sind die schon


----------



## Thomas. (27. Juli 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Na ja, weniger gekocht aber lecker sind die schon
> Anhang anzeigen 413686


in was für einen Fusel wurden die eingelegt?


----------



## yukonjack (27. Juli 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> in was für einen Fusel wurden die eingelegt?


In jedem Glas 0,7 Ltr. Maria und mit Früchten aufgefüllt.


----------



## Thomas. (28. Juli 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> In jedem Glas 0,7 Ltr. Maria und mit Früchten aufgefüllt.


sehr gut, alles andere wäre ja auch nicht Lecker


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. Juli 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Na ja, weniger gekocht aber lecker sind die schon
> Anhang anzeigen 413686


Alles richtig gemacht und Energie gespart   …


----------



## Blueser (28. Juli 2022)

Gebratene Bohnen mit geschmolzenen Tomaten, Zwiebeln, Speck und Ei. Sämtliches Gemüse eigene Ernte.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Juli 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich will nen deftigen Eintopf, kein Süppchen.



werter Minimax , da wirst Du wohl auf Dosenfutter verzichten müssen.

Ehrlich gesagt bekam ich schon beim Anblick Deiner Bilder eine grüne Gesichtsfarbe.

Warum tust Du Dir das an?


----------



## yukonjack (28. Juli 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Alles richtig gemacht und Energie gespart   …


Auch wenn es nicht so aussieht, das sind 4 Ltr. Wird so für manch einen dicken Kopf sorgen. Wird so im November beim ersten Räuchern angegriffen, schön mit nem Teelöffel genossen. Vielleicht noch ein Stück Zartbitter Schokolade dazu, dann bin ich verdammt nah am Original.


----------



## Blueser (28. Juli 2022)

Wir nehmen dafür Schattenmorellen, wird dann aber eher ein Likör...


----------



## Skott (28. Juli 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nicht so aussieht, das sind 4 Ltr. Wird so für manch einen dicken Kopf sorgen. Wird so im November beim ersten Räuchern angegriffen, schön mit nem Teelöffel genossen. Vielleicht noch ein Stück Zartbitter Schokolade dazu, dann bin ich verdammt nah am Original.


Was ist denn für dich das Orignal?  Eckes Edelkirsch oder etwa Mon Cheri?


----------



## W-Lahn (28. Juli 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus.
> Wie wird der zubereitet?


Ich hab einen herkömmlichen Schmortopf mit Rindersuppenfleisch (+Tomatenmark, Zwiebeln, Rotwein) angesetzt und mit einer brasilianischen Gewürzmischung ("Sazon Carnes") gewürzt. Die Kochbananenrösti gab es mal beim Lidl, den Schmortopf habe ich landestypisch mit Koriander, Limetten, Chilis, roten Zwiebeln und Popcorn gepimpt, also mehr Schein als Sein


----------



## Mescalero (28. Juli 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Was ist denn für dich das Orignal?  Eckes Edelkirsch oder etwa Mon Cheri?


Mongscherie bestimmt.


----------



## Minimax (28. Juli 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> werter Minimax , da wirst Du wohl auf Dosenfutter verzichten müssen.
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt bekam ich schon beim Anblick Deiner Bilder eine grüne Gesichtsfarbe.
> 
> Warum tust Du Dir das an?


Für die Wissenschaft bzw. for the lulz.
Wir unterhielten uns ja einst bereits über Fertiggerichte und konnten keinen Konsens finden.
Du wirst also mit der Gesichtsverfärbung leben müssen, oder entsprechende Beiträge schnell überlesen


----------



## Minimax (28. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Mongscherie bestimmt.


Mrs. M. meinte einst wortwörtlich: 'Raffaello ist für Mädchen, Mongscherie für Frauen'


----------



## Mescalero (28. Juli 2022)

Omg! Ich habe Raffaelo immer für eine Süßigkeit für die ganz harten Kerle (also für mich) gehalten. 

Wir sind schon wieder ot, bestimmt meckert der Prof gleich. Mimimi....


----------



## Minimax (28. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Omg! Ich habe Raffaelo immer für eine Süßigkeit für die ganz harten Kerle (also für mich) gehalten.
> 
> Wir sind schon wieder ot, bestimmt meckert der Prof gleich. Mimimi....


Ach, Pralinsche sind ja auch im weitesten Sinne Nahrungsmittel bzw. Desserts da kann man die hier ja auch erörtern.


----------



## silverfish (28. Juli 2022)

*Nur leichtes Abendbrot. Bohnen sind selbst geerntet.*


----------



## W-Lahn (28. Juli 2022)

Gerade gab es einen schnellen Snack der meine Asia-Gelüste befriedigen sollte: Thunfisch-Tataki, Dorschleber, Wakame & Ebi-Tempura...


----------



## Tikey0815 (28. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Mongscherie bestimmt.


Ich lieeebe Mongscherie    Könnt ich mich reinsetzen


----------



## Mescalero (28. Juli 2022)

Me2
Und überhaupt alle der hochwertigen, man möchte fast sagen: vollwertigen Produkte des Herstellers. Natur pur...


----------



## Jan_Cux (28. Juli 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> *Nur leichtes Abendbrot. Bohnen sind selbst geerntet.*


Wehe ihr jammert noch mal rum wegen den Röstaromen meiner Knastpralienen....


----------



## Blueser (28. Juli 2022)

Lag bestimmt an der Smartphonekamera ...


----------



## silverfish (29. Juli 2022)

*sind das Knastpralinen??*


----------



## Tikey0815 (29. Juli 2022)

Zu klein


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Juli 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Für die Wissenschaft bzw. for the lulz.
> Wir unterhielten uns ja einst bereits über Fertiggerichte und konnten keinen Konsens finden.
> Du wirst also mit der Gesichtsverfärbung leben müssen, oder entsprechende Beiträge schnell überlesen


OK OK, Wissenschaft ist eben nicht immer appetitlich, Da muss ich wohl durch


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Juli 2022)

Konnt's nich lassen... Mal wieder Schwein gehabt. Diesmal vorher mit Paprikapulver,Chayenn, Knofi, Soja, Rosmarin etc. In Öl mariniert. 

Die Farbe is doch schön?


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Juli 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Die Farbe is doch schön?



mhhh. color of love


----------



## silverfish (29. Juli 2022)

*Böhnchen noch von gestern und Schnitzel aus Putenkeule geschnitten.*


----------



## silverfish (29. Juli 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Konnt's nich lassen... Mal wieder Schwein gehabt. Diesmal vorher mit Paprikapulver,Chayenn, Knofi, Soja, Rosmarin etc. In Öl mariniert.
> 
> Die Farbe is doch schön?



Iss was anderes so Stücke Bauch aua Hausschlachtung. 
Bin eigentlich fast vom Schwein ab ,
aber wer kann dazu schn nein sagen. Pur !!!


----------



## W-Lahn (29. Juli 2022)

Heute mal einen Klassiker: Bachforelle "Müllerin"


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Juli 2022)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> Heute mal einen Klassiker: Bachforelle "Müllerin"


sieht sehr gelungen aus, super gemacht


----------



## silverfish (30. Juli 2022)

*Frühstück herzhaft.*


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Juli 2022)

Da räumt man den Dachboden auf... 

R. S.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Juli 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Frühstück herzhaft.


na denn kannst Du ja den Tag durchmalochen.
das sieht lecker aus


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Juli 2022)

Nudeln, Tomatensauce, Jägerschnitzel...


----------



## Skott (30. Juli 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nudeln, Tomatensauce, Jägerschnitzel...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 413935


Sieht lecker aus, aber wo sind die Pilze vom Jäger...?


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Juli 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nudeln, Tomatensauce, Jägerschnitzel...


ist das son Wurstschnitzel aus Jagdwurst?


----------



## Skott (30. Juli 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Sieht lecker aus, aber wo sind die Pilze vom Jäger...?


Sorry Andy, Tante Gockel hat mich gerade nach dem Hinweis von Christian aufgeklärt...


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Juli 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ist das son Wurstschnitzel aus Jagdwurst?



Ja genau.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Juli 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Sieht lecker aus, aber wo sind die Pilze vom Jäger...?



*Jäger *sammeln doch keine Pilze, sondern essen *Jagd*-Wurst.......vmtl..


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Juli 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja genau.


DDR-Klassiker .
Finde es gut, dass es nicht ganz in Vergessenheit gerät


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Juli 2022)

Jupp. Schmeckt auch mal lecker.


----------



## silverfish (30. Juli 2022)

*Zum Mittag nur Fleesch (vom Deichselhirsch ) und bissl Salat .*


----------



## Flatfischer (30. Juli 2022)

silverfish: Warum schreist Du eigentlich immer in Deinen Beiträgen? 

Mal im Ernst: Du solltest vielleicht mal Deine Schrifteinstellung ändern; es erscheint bei Deinen Beiträgen immer alles im Fettdruck. Bedeutet in Foren Schreien und gilt als nicht gerade höflich...

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## hanzz (30. Juli 2022)

Flatfischer schrieb:


> silverfish: Warum schreist Du eigentlich immer in Deinen Beiträgen?
> 
> Mal im Ernst: Du solltest vielleicht mal Deine Schrifteinstellung ändern; es erscheint bei Deinen Beiträgen immer alles im Fettdruck. Bedeutet in Foren Schreien und gilt als nicht gerade höflich...
> 
> Gruß Flatfischer


Das nehmen wir hier nicht so ernst. 
Außerdem kann man gutes deftiges Essen zum Frühstück auch mal rausbrüllen. 

ICH MACH HEUT LAHMACUN MIT HÄHNCHENFLEISCH


----------



## daci7 (30. Juli 2022)

*UND HIER WIRD SPÄTER GEGRILLT! *


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Juli 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> *UND HIER WIRD SPÄTER GEGRILLT! *


*und was ist mit der Feuergefahr?*


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Juli 2022)

Auflauf: bestehend aus Polenta, Tomaten-Paprikasoße, Merguez (klein geschnitten)
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 und obendrauf Käse.


----------



## silverfish (30. Juli 2022)

Da hatte ich wohl den dicken Finger auf der Einstellung .
Aber wenn der Flach...... keine anderen Wortmeldungen hat.. ... 

Zum Kaffee gabs dann den Nachtisch.
Alles selfmade. Grins.


----------



## hanzz (30. Juli 2022)

So. Brot ist gekauft. 
Eisberg und Rucola und n bisschen Krautsalat 
Tomaten Gurke Zwiebeln 
Schafskäse 
Tsatziki und ne scharfe Sauce selbstgemacht 
nachdem die Füllung drin war nochmal ab in die Grillfpfanne.


----------



## silverfish (31. Juli 2022)

Wurde ein später Grillabend.
Frühstück heute fiel aus. Immer noch pappesatt.


----------



## yukonjack (31. Juli 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Was ist denn für dich das Orignal?  Eckes Edelkirsch oder etwa* Mon Cheri?*


Aber Eckes ist auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## silverfish (31. Juli 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Zu klein


 
Soso zu klein also  .
Diese hier , drei an der Zahl sind aus einem Kilo gemischtem Hack .


----------



## Tikey0815 (31. Juli 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Soso zu klein also  .
> Diese hier , drei an der Zahl sind aus einem Kilo gemischtem Hack .


Perfekt, diese Fleischpflanzerl könnten die grenze zum Carpacio eben gerade überschritten haben


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Juli 2022)

eigentlich wollte ich noch ein Fertigbild machen, hat leider nicht geklappt.


----------



## Blueser (31. Juli 2022)

Frikadellen oder wie die Dinger wo anders heißen, sind trotz ihrer Einfachheit immer ein Genuss. Ob kalt oder warm und aus was auch immer, ein leckeres und einfaches Gericht. Essbar zu jeder Tageszeit.


----------



## Mescalero (31. Juli 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Frikadellen oder wie sie Dinger wo anders heißen....


Klops


----------



## yukonjack (31. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Klops


Ich kannte die Dinger auch nur Unter dem Namen. Und dann schickte mich mein Lehrgeselle los, hol mal einen Nonnenfurz mit viel Senf.....


----------



## Blueser (31. Juli 2022)

Klops nennen wir die Dinger auch, ab ein Kilo aufwärts __


----------



## ollidi (31. Juli 2022)

Bei uns sagen wir dazu auch Bremsklötze.


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (31. Juli 2022)

Elefantemömmes, zu Hochdeutsch Elefanten  Popel.


----------



## Jan_Cux (31. Juli 2022)

Frikadellen....


----------



## Lajos1 (1. August 2022)

Hallo,

Fleischküchle, Fleischpflanzerl, Buletten u a. Den Begriff Klops dafür kannte ich bis jetzt nicht, erinnert mich eher an Königsberger Klopse, welche ich aber nicht so mag, da ich gar nicht auf Kapern stehe  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. August 2022)

Gebraten heißen se hier Bouletten und gekocht Klops(Königsberger).


----------



## Lajos1 (1. August 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gebraten heißen se hier Bouletten und gekocht Klops(Königsberger).


Hallo,

diese Begriffe bezeichnen bei uns (Mittelfranken) gänzlich andere Gerichte, in Form, Zubereitung und Aussehen. Während die Klopse kleiner und deutlich kugelförmig sind, sind die Fleischküchle, Buletten etc. eher flach, deutlich größer und auch von anderer Zusammensetzung.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. August 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Während die Klopse kleiner und deutlich kugelförmig sind



Klopse(gekochte Hackbllchen) sind ier auch kugelförmig und Bouletten(immer gebraten) gibt es in allen Größen aber flacher damit se sich besser braten lassen.


----------



## hanzz (1. August 2022)

Hier sind es Frikadellen.
Hack, angebratene Zwiebeln, Salz, Pfeffer, Eier, ein in Milch eingeweichtes Brötchen und unbedingt Senf in der Hackmasse.




Gestern gab es mal wieder Tagliatelle mit Pasta Sauce aus getrockneten Tomaten, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch, Sardellen, gehackten Tomaten, Basilikum und Oregano

Rucola und Parmesan drübba







Professor Tinca schrieb:


> flacher


Genau.
Dann sind sie auch schneller durch und bleiben innen zart und außen knackig.


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hier sind es Frikadellen.
> Hack, angebratene Zwiebeln, Salz, Pfeffer, Eier, ein in Milch eingeweichtes Brötchen und unbedingt Senf in der Hackmasse


Ich würze zusätzlich noch mit Petersilie, Majoran und Oregano.


----------



## hanzz (1. August 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Petersilie, Majoran und Oregano


und mit Knoblauch und einem Stück Feta im Inneren kann man mit der gleichen Hackmassen auch herrlich Bifteki selber machen.


----------



## Mikesch (1. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> ...
> Gestern gab es mal wieder Tagliatelle mit Pasta aus ...


 
Tagliatelle = Nudeln (Bandnudeln)
Pasta = Nudeln (allgemein)
Schlaumimodus aus.


----------



## hanzz (1. August 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Tagliatelle = Nudeln (Bandnudeln)
> Pasta = Nudeln (allgemein)
> Schlaumimodus aus.


Ja ja. 

Klugscheisserseminar Eingang 50 m rechts

Nein 49,93 m. 


Recht haste.  War noch früh. kurz nach dem Aufstehen.


----------



## silverfish (1. August 2022)

Da wo ich 23 Jahre campiert hab, heissen sie Frikadellen. Hier nur Bouletten.
Das bay. Fleischpflanzerl gefällt mir auch.
Aber heut gibts gemäss Häbbert Kning mit Speckböhnche .
Bilder folgen .
Vlt. Lach.


----------



## silverfish (1. August 2022)

No comment.


----------



## Steff-Peff (1. August 2022)

Chicken-Totillas.
In den gefalteten Fladen schmilzt schon der Käse 


Man liest gelegentlich, dass manche keine Möglichkeit haben zu grillen. Ich muss sagen mit dem Kleinen da, geht es eigentlich (fast) überall.


----------



## hanzz (1. August 2022)

Heut vegetarisch 
Champignons, Broccoli, Frühlingszwiebeln. 
Gebraten mit Knoblauch, Ingwer, Sesam
Salz, Pfeffer, Chilli und Thaicurrypulver und ein wenig Sojasauce.


----------



## Kauli11 (1. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hier sind es Frikadellen.
> Hack, angebratene Zwiebeln, Salz, Pfeffer, Eier, ein in Milch eingeweichtes Brötchen und unbedingt Senf in der Hackmasse.


Du kannst auch noch etwas Sardellenpaste mit untermischen. Gibt noch mal einen extra Pfiff.


----------



## silverfish (2. August 2022)

Sardellen geqetscht kenn ich vom Originalrezept für Königsberger Klopse. 
Lt. Gräfin Dönhoff.


----------



## Floma (2. August 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Wurde ein später Grillabend.
> Frühstück heute fiel aus. Immer noch pappesatt.


> "Hallo, kann ich hier Grillspieße kaufen?"
> "Haben wir, welche Größe soll es denn sein?"
> "Wir haben einen 56er-Grill, also so ca. 70cm."

Das sind Mal ein paar schöne Schwerter. Ich bin beeindruckt.


----------



## Floma (2. August 2022)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Du kannst auch noch etwas Sardellenpaste mit untermischen. Gibt noch mal einen extra Pfiff.


Hihi. Mach ich manchmal heimlich weil meine Frau überhaupt keinen Fisch mag und ihr da direkt schlecht werden würde. Sardellen im Fleischküchle oder in der Grillbutter, wenn sie nicht weiß, was drin ist, mag sie aber


----------



## hanzz (2. August 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Hihi. Mach ich manchmal heimlich weil meine Frau überhaupt keinen Fisch mag und ihr da direkt schlecht werden würde. Sardellen im Fleischküchle oder in der Grillbutter, wenn sie nicht weiß, was drin ist, mag sie aber


Erinnert mich auch an ein paar Spezies, die immer sagen: Nee, das xyz von Aldi/Lidl schmeckt nicht, den Unterschied merk ich sofort.

Hab denen schon häufig genau das dann von Aldi oder Lidl vorgesetzt.
Hat selbstredend keiner raus geschmeckt.


----------



## Mescalero (2. August 2022)

Ist ja auch (oft) dasselbe, von der Verpackung abgesehen.


----------



## Minimax (2. August 2022)

#Erbsensuppe #Fertiggericht #Shootout
Hintergründe dazu: Siehe unten*

Probe Nr. 2:
"*Erbseneintopf mit Kasseler Schulter und Rauchspeck" Firma 'Gut und Günstig', 1,59 €.*

Tellerbild:




garnicht schlecht, sieht angemessen Eintopfig aus.

Konsistenzbild:




Schon wesentlich sämiger,  näher am Eintopfgedanken.

Nährwert/Zutaten laut Hersteller:







*Minimax persönliche Einschätzung*:

Gutes Dosenfutter. Der niedrige Preis (1,59) täuscht, die Konserve ist von schöner Konsistenz, und enthält dennoch paar Möhrchenwürfel und Kartoffelstücke, jefallt ma. Davon wird der Geschmack nicht beeinträchtigt, und die gefürchtete Erbsensüsse*** ist auch nicht vorhanden. Netter rauchiger Geschmack, aber nur ein Hauch. Man sollte keine Wunder erwarten.
Durch und durch anständig im Rahmen einer Dosenkonserve, zu nem Discountpreis. Perfekt für den reisenden Junggesellen, und möglicherweise ganz schmackhaft, wenn gepimpt**
Ich empfehle das Produkt innerhalb des Shootouts, und nutze es als Benchmark.

Euer
Minimax

*Hier der Hintergrund zum Shootout:
Beitrag im Thema 'Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???' https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/was-habt-ihr-leckeres-gekocht.285760/post-5298355
**Im Rahmen des Shootouts kann ich natürlich nicht auf das Potenzial der Konserven eingehen.
***Ich habe nun 3mal versucht, Erbsensüsse statt Erbsensuppe zu schreiben. Jedesmal hat die Autokorrektur reingekickt. Vielleicht klappt es diesmal. Traurige Zeiten, wenn die Schreibmaschine sich für klüger hält als der/die Schreibende!


----------



## Jan_Cux (2. August 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ist ja auch (oft) dasselbe, von der Verpackung abgesehen.


Ganz oft... Der Ofenkäse Rougette für 5,99 ist idendtisch mit dem von Milbona für 2,99 bei Lidl.


----------



## Jan_Cux (2. August 2022)

Leicht zu erkennen an der Nummer im ovalen Kreis. Wäre eventuell ne Idee für einen neuen Thread bei Thema Essen.


----------



## Blueser (2. August 2022)

Ich muss zugeben, ich bin ein Fan von Dosensuppen. Hatte letztens eine Erbsensuppe von Erasco, die hatte eher eine mehlige Konsistenz ohne besonderen Geschmack. Die Edeka Dosen haben mich bis jetzt am wenigsten enttäuscht. Aber grüne Bohnensuppe aus der Dose sind für mich ein NoGo. Die machen wir selber ... 

PS: freue mich schon auf den Herbst. Dann gibt es leckere Wirsingkohlsuppe (eigene Ernte) mit Kassler Rippchen....


----------



## Jan_Cux (2. August 2022)

Minimax  Habt ihr einen Krümet Markt in Berlin? Ansonsten schicke ich dir gerne eine Dose.


----------



## Tikey0815 (2. August 2022)

Ich find Dosenfutter auch nicht soo übel, für zwischendurch   Gerne diese vorher schon erwähnten Kohlrouladen, Labskaus oder auch ne leckere Erbsen/Bohnensuppe. Auch Ravioli darf es sein, aber hier nur der „gute“ von Maggi. Hier Zuhause darf ich mir das aber nur gönnen, wenn ich mal allein Dahom bin oder im Urlaub, meine Missus hat da wirklich Abneigung zu.


----------



## Blueser (2. August 2022)

Hühner-Nudelsuppe,  mit Wiener Würstchen gepimmt, geht zur Not auch ... 
Obwohl, muss gerade wieder an ein Suppenhuhn vom Bauern denken, und frisches Suppengrün, handgemachte Nudeln und so ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (2. August 2022)

Serbische Bohnensuppe mit einer Dose gebacken Bohnen zusätzlich und reichlich Tabasco ist auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Blueser (2. August 2022)

Yep, ich sehe das Zeug auch eher als Basis. Der Phantasie sind da keine Grenzen gesetzt. Manchmal reicht da schon eine Mehlschwitze mit ausgelassenen Speck oder so.


----------



## yukonjack (2. August 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Hühner-Nudelsuppe,  mit Wiener Würstchen gepimmt, geht zur Not auch ...
> Obwohl, muss gerade wieder an ein Suppenhuhn vom Bauern denken, und frisches Suppengrün, handgemachte Nudeln und so ...


Es fehlen noch kleine Mettklößchen, Eierstich, Spargelköpfe............


----------



## Blueser (2. August 2022)

Yep, kann alles rein.  
Finde ich spannender als manch zelebrierten Festtagsbraten.


----------



## Jan_Cux (2. August 2022)

Ja aufpimpen ist immer gut. Ich Koche zuhause lieber Frisch, wenn die Zeit vorhanden ist. Aber zum Angeln hab ich immer den Gaskocher und nen Topf dabei. Und da sind die Konserven echt klasse...


----------



## Jan_Cux (2. August 2022)

Soll nun nicht Politisch werden, aber beim Einkauf packe ich in den letzten Wochen immer ne Konserve oder Nudeln mehr in den Einkaufswagen. Ich habe nicht vor die in den nächsten Tagen zu verzehren. Und Montags und Freitag kommt immer ein 6 Pack 1,5 Liter Wasser dazu.....


----------



## Mescalero (2. August 2022)

the end is near.... 

Ich mag übrigens den Vegetarischen "Westfälischen Linseneintopf" von, ich meine Sonnen Bassermann. Das Zeug ist leider auch eher Premium vom Preis her, schmeckt aber dafür wirklich nicht schlecht. Mit ohne Wurst oder Speck gibt es praktisch keine Alternative.
Eine Suppe, die so richtig lecker ist, kenne ich nicht. Es gibt einige ganz ok schmeckende aber keinen richtigen Burner. Manchmal reicht aber schon eine Prise Salz und/oder ein Schuss Essig...


----------



## Jan_Cux (2. August 2022)

Reine Gewöhungs sache.... Wenn man selbst, frisch gekocht kann super...  Angelfreund von mir muß Unterhalt für 4 Kinder zahlen, dem schmecken auch Microwellen Pommes...


----------



## rustaweli (3. August 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Soll nun nicht Politisch werden, aber beim Einkauf packe ich in den letzten Wochen immer ne Konserve oder Nudeln mehr in den Einkaufswagen. Ich habe nicht vor die in den nächsten Tagen zu verzehren. Und Montags und Freitag kommt immer ein 6 Pack 1,5 Liter Wasser dazu.....


Ganz ehrlich?
Wenn es denn irgendwann so endzeitlich kommen sollte und man hierzulande kein Essen mehr ergattern kann, möchte ich nicht derjenige sein wessen Family auf einem Vorratskeller wohnt. So wie  die zerbrechliche Zivilisation schon im Klopapierkampf die Zähne aufblitzen ließ.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (3. August 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich find Dosenfutter auch nicht soo übel, für zwischendurch   Gerne diese vorher schon erwähnten Kohlrouladen, Labskaus oder auch ne leckere Erbsen/Bohnensuppe. Auch Ravioli darf es sein, aber hier nur der „gute“ von Maggi. Hier Zuhause darf ich mir das aber nur gönnen, wenn ich mal allein Dahom bin oder im Urlaub, meine Missus hat da wirklich Abneigung zu.


Maggi Ravioli  
Früher auch mein Favorit doch seit ich weis das in dieser Dose mehr Soße (71,3%) als Ravioli sind bin ich nicht mehr so der Fan davon. 
Lidl z.B. hatte bis vor kurzen noch an die 78% Ravioli in der Dose und jetzt auch nur noch 52% sprich 48% Soße. 
Geschmacklich geben ich dir jedoch recht, Maggi schmeckt immer noch am besten.


----------



## heinzi (3. August 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> #Erbsensuppe #Fertiggericht #Shootout
> Hintergründe dazu: Siehe unten*
> 
> Probe Nr. 2:
> ...


Wenn ich mir die Zutatenliste ansehe, und das bei 1,59 Euro, ist das ja voll der Schnapper. Allerdings habe ich bei diesen Zutaten immer ein etwas mulmiges Gefühl. Aber wenn die Suppe mit einer Mettwurst gepimt wird, verdränge ich das mulmige Gefühl. Dennoch, selbst gekocht ist mir tausendmal lieber.


----------



## silverfish (3. August 2022)

Der Tag kann kommen.


----------



## Blueser (3. August 2022)

Eier gehen immer ...


----------



## silverfish (3. August 2022)

Dosenfutter ? Als Vorrat oder zum Mitnehmen okay.
_Aber nix geht über selbst gekocht. Eintöpfe am besten auf Holzfeuer._


----------



## Tikey0815 (3. August 2022)

So isst man Suppe:


----------



## silverfish (3. August 2022)

Heute mal aus geriebener Zuccini ,Ei ,Semmelbrösel  und Gewürzen ,ick saach mal vegetarische Brätlinge gebastelt. Schmeckt net schläsch ,äwer ganz ohne jehts net. Also sicherheitshalber Thüringer dabei.


----------



## Gert-Show (3. August 2022)

Heute bleibt die Küche kalt, denn die Hitze kommt schon bald.
Nudelsalat homemade: Dinkel-Spiralen al dente, Tomate, Zwiebeln, rote Paprika, Rucola, eine Dose Thunfisch naturell , abgeschmeckt mit Pfeffer aus der Mühle, Kräutersalz, gutem Öl und sehr gutem Balsamico Bianco. Kalt serviert mit Hopfenkaltschale.


----------



## Tricast (3. August 2022)

Balsamico Bianco: Um die 100,- € für den Liter sehr gutem Balsamico Bianco wäre mir zuviel des Guten.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (4. August 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Balsamico Bianco: Um die 100,- € für den Liter sehr gutem Balsamico Bianco wäre mir zuviel des Guten.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Musst Du ja auch nicht ausgeben, geht auch viiiieeeeel preiswerter, sogar bei den Testsiegern : 



			Balsamico Bianco Testsieger - Google Suche
		


Und lecker ist das ....


----------



## silverfish (4. August 2022)

Weil wir ja Beiträge vorher beim Doseneintopf waren.
Hab da noch n Bildchen vom vorbereiten eines Grünkohlessens gefunden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. August 2022)

Ja so muss dat.
Wurst/Fleisch im Verhältnis 3:1 zum Grünfutter.

Ansonsten gucken ja meist mehr Augen rein in den Topf als raus.....


----------



## yukonjack (4. August 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Weil wir ja Beiträge vorher beim Doseneintopf waren.
> Hab da noch n Bildchen vom vorbereiten eines Grünkohlessens gefunden.


Schön schön aber Grünkohl sollte gezupft werden und die dicken Stiele gehören da auch nicht rein.


----------



## Gert-Show (4. August 2022)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Musst Du ja auch nicht ausgeben, geht auch viiiieeeeel preiswerter, sogar bei den Testsiegern :


Genau! Wir verwenden diesen hier , der kostet zwar auch 25 €/l , ist es aber auch Wert.


----------



## silverfish (4. August 2022)

Heute ist es ja zu warm zum kochen . Aber Currywurscht und Tomatensalat geht noch.


----------



## hanzz (4. August 2022)

Hab heut Blattspinat mit Knoblauch gebraten 
Rotbarsch und Seelachs in Stücken beigegeben und Salz Pfeffer und Zitrone 
Anschließend mit Feta überbacken 
Sah scheiße aus, aber hat geil geschmeckt.


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. August 2022)

Bei gab heute die eingelegten Heringe, ein Bild vom Topf auf dem aber kaum Fisch zu erkennen ist hab ich gemacht, den Teller auch angerichtet...
Tellerbild leider vergessen.  Ist aber noch genug vorhanden, gibt es die nächsten Tage wieder.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (4. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hab heut Blattspinat mit Knoblauch gebraten
> Rotbarsch und Seelachs in Stücken beigegeben und Salz Pfeffer und Zitrone
> Anschließend mit Feta überbacken
> Sah scheiße aus, aber hat geil geschmeckt.



Schade, kein Bild


----------



## hanzz (5. August 2022)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Schade, kein Bild


Sah aus wie Labskaus nur in grün


----------



## Ron73 (5. August 2022)

Backkartoffel mit dreierlei Käse überbacken, scharf angebratene braune Champignons, Tomaten aus dem Garten, etwas Kräuterbutter, Sourcream und Tzatziki. Obendrein noch etwas mit Fleur de Sel und Kräutern aus dem Tiefkühler abgestimmt. Lecker war es und Fleisch wurde nicht vermisst


----------



## silverfish (5. August 2022)

*grad Kartoffelsalat mit selstgemachter Mayonaise gebastelt.  Heut abend wird gegrillt. Hoffentlich schlägt der Blitz nich in den Grill.*


----------



## silverfish (5. August 2022)

ohh nein . Schon wieder die diggen Finger.Sorry .


----------



## hanzz (5. August 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Aber Currywurscht und Tomatensalat geht noch.


Dank für Inspiration, wird heute gemacht.



silverfish schrieb:


> ohh nein . Schon wieder die diggen Finger.Sorry .


Alles gut. Auf Kartoffelsalat und Grillen kann man ruhig lautstark hinweisen


----------



## hanzz (5. August 2022)

So heut zum Bundesliga Start mal ungesund und um Pommes Spezial ergänzt. 
Reicht wenn ich heut Sport gucke.


----------



## Jan_Cux (5. August 2022)

Pommes Spezial  Muß ich auch mal wieder haben... Hat sich hier im Norden leider nicht durchgesetzt. Wenn hier Pommes Spezial auf dem Schild steht, kippen Sie da höchstens Röstzwiebeln drüber oder meinen eine Spezial Soße... Da ich aus den Niederlanden und dem Ruhrgebiet echte Pommes Spezial kenne, kann ich sagen so etwas leckeres bekommen die hier nicht hin.


----------



## yukonjack (5. August 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Pommes Spezial  Muß ich auch mal wieder haben... Hat sich hier im Norden leider nicht durchgesetzt. Wenn hier Pommes Spezial auf dem Schild steht, kippen Sie da höchstens Röstzwiebeln drüber oder meinen eine Spezial Soße... Da ich aus den Niederlanden und dem Ruhrgebiet echte Pommes Spezial kenne, kann ich sagen so etwas leckeres bekommen die hier nicht hin.


Also, ich sehe auf den Pommes: Majo und Zwiebeln. Das ist alles?


----------



## hanzz (5. August 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Also, ich sehe auf den Pommes: Majo und Zwiebeln. Das ist alles?


Ketchup, Mayo, Zwiebeln
So is im Pott und den Niederlanden Pommes Spezial. 
Einfach und ehrlich.


----------



## yukonjack (5. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ketchup, Mayo, Zwiebeln
> So is im Pott und den Niederlanden Pommes Spezial.
> Einfach und ehrlich.


Na ja, Ketchup ist ja schon auf der Currywurst. Außer den rohen Zwiebeln nix Neues. Guten Hunger.


----------



## silverfish (5. August 2022)

Grillen auch gelaufen.
Das 380 gr Steak war auch ohne Gewürz sehr gut. Aber der Kartoffelsalat der Hammer. Anderen will ich gar nicht essen.


----------



## hanzz (5. August 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Na ja, Ketchup ist ja schon auf der Currywurst. Außer den rohen Zwiebeln nix Neues. Guten Hunger.


Mit Nichten
Es ist selbstgemachte Currysauce mit Apfelsaft für die süße Note, sonst wäre es ja Ketchup Wurst.
Auf ne ordentliche Currywurst gehört Currysauce und nicht Ketchup und ein Hauch billigen Curry.

Auf den Pommes sind rote und weiße Zwiebeln.

So essen wir es im Pott. 

Die Wurst muss auch im Darm sein. Braun gebraten oder gegrillt.


----------



## yukonjack (5. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Mit Nichten
> Es ist selbstgemachte Currysauce mit Apfelsaft für die süße Note, sonst wäre es ja Ketchup Wurst.
> Auf ne ordentliche Currywurst gehört Currysauce und nicht Ketchup und ein Hauch billigen Curry.
> 
> Auf den Pommes sind rote und weise Zwiebeln.


Ahhhhh, gibt also feine aber wichtige Unterschiede.


----------



## Jan_Cux (5. August 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Na ja, Ketchup ist ja schon auf der Currywurst. Außer den rohen Zwiebeln nix Neues. Guten Hunger.


Die rohen Zwiebeln sind ja das besondere, die Pommes müßen natürlich auch gut sein.


----------



## hanzz (5. August 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Pommes


Außen cross und innen zart.


----------



## yukonjack (5. August 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Die rohen Zwiebeln sind ja da besondere, die Pommes müßen natürlich auch gut sein.


Die beste Currywurst gab es Anfang der 70er auf der Reeperbahn, war glaub so eine kleine Eckbude. Sind gerne mal 250km hin u. zurückgefahren für eine Wurst. (damals lag der Liter Sprit bei 50 Pfenning)


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. August 2022)

Die "Wurst danach" auf der Reeperbahn.
Vmtl. gesünder als ne Zigarette.....


----------



## Jan_Cux (5. August 2022)

Das Nord Süd / Ost West Verhältnis zur Currywurst hatten wir glaub ich schon mal... Von Region zu Region verschieden aber meißt lecker. Die Berliner ohne Darm mag ich persöhnlich auch sehr gerne, aber ebenfalls hier nicht erhältlich.


----------



## yukonjack (5. August 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die "Wurst danach" auf der Reeperbahn.
> Vmtl. gesünder als ne Zigarette.....


Man muss ja wieder zu Kräften kommen.


----------



## hanzz (5. August 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> den Niederlanden


Jetzt könnt ich auch direkt noch ne Frikandel Spezial hinterher schieben. 

Aber da der Rhein kein Wasser hat, der Kanal mich hier anödet, muss ich wohl mal wieder zu den Nachbarn angeln fahren. Frikandel ich komme
Eine auf der Hinfahrt und eine auf der Rückfahrt


----------



## Jan_Cux (5. August 2022)

Frikandel ist auch klasse... 

Und Febo das beste Schnellrestaurant der Welt.


----------



## Tikey0815 (5. August 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Pommes Spezial  Muß ich auch mal wieder haben... Hat sich hier im Norden leider nicht durchgesetzt. Wenn hier Pommes Spezial auf dem Schild steht, kippen Sie da höchstens Röstzwiebeln drüber oder meinen eine Spezial Soße... Da ich aus den Niederlanden und dem Ruhrgebiet echte Pommes Spezial kenne, kann ich sagen so etwas leckeres bekommen die hier nicht hin.


Ich glaube ich wiederhole mich, aber die Nordlichter bekommen nichtmal Currywurst hin   die nehmen dafür Fleischwurst


----------



## Mescalero (5. August 2022)

Ich habe mal an einer Bude in Ostfriesland Pommes gegessen, die waren unfassbar gut. Aus frischen Kartoffeln und doppelt frittiert. Nie zuvor und auch später nicht hatte ich welche, die da ran kamen. Der Pommesmann war Holländer, samt Bude.


----------



## Blueser (5. August 2022)

Tja, die Holländer. Die können Pommes.
Zur Currywurst: hab mal die Soße von Frank Rosin nachgekocht, die kommt verdammt nah an eine perfekte Currysoße heran. Dazu natürlich Thüringer Rostbratwurst in Scheiben geschnitten ...


----------



## Lajos1 (6. August 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Tja, die Holländer. Die können Pommes.
> Zur Currywurst: hab mal die Soße von Frank Rosin nachgekocht, die kommt verdammt nah an eine perfekte Currysoße heran. Dazu natürlich Thüringer Rostbratwurst in Scheiben geschnitten ...


Hallo,

Thüringer können schon verdammt gut sein (kann ich als fränkischer Bratwurstspezialist ruhig zugeben). Wir hatten etliche Jahre da einen Stand in der Stadt, da gabs welche, wenn ich da vorbeikam kaufte ich mir fast immer eine.
Aber meine Besten habe ich da an einem Kiosk auf einen Parkplatz in Thüringen, kurz nach der ehemaligen Grenze gegessen, als wir da bei einem Ausflug ins Nirgendwo vom nördlichen Franken mal nach Thüringen rüberfuhren.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Blueser (6. August 2022)

Gibt hier in Thüringen schon gewaltige Unterschiede bei den Würsten, je nach Fleischer und Region. Wir haben jetzt die für uns beste Wurst bei einem Fleischer vom Dorf mit eigener Mast auf Stroh gefunden. Da der Fleischer ein Kumpel vom Sohn ist, passt auch der Preis ...


----------



## silverfish (6. August 2022)

Heute eine nicht ganz stilgerechte Interpretation vom Chili Concarne.


----------



## Minimax (6. August 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Das Nord Süd / Ost West Verhältnis zur Currywurst hatten wir glaub ich schon mal... Von Region zu Region verschieden aber meißt lecker. Die Berliner ohne Darm mag ich persöhnlich auch sehr gerne, aber ebenfalls hier nicht erhältlich.


Currywurst geht immer, auch als Thema. Es gibt ja dies berühmte Rivalität zwischen der Ruhrpott (Bochumer) Currywurst und der Berliner Currywurst -die Hamburger Currywurst ist mir persönlich nicht bekannt, aber wenn ich mal da bin werde ich sie probieren.
Jedenfalls, als einer der sowohl die Ruhrpott als auch die Berliner Variante kennt und schätzt bin ich persönlich der Meinung das Erstere der Letzteren in allen Punkten deutlich überlegen ist (gleiche Qualität vorausgesetzt.)

Für mich wird die echte Currywurst immer aus einem Rostbratwürstchen mit dunkler, glänzender und vor allem heisser Sauce bleiben. Die Berliner Variante, ob mit oder ohne Darm und eher frittiert als gebraten, mit der kalten, hellroten und Ketchuphaften Sauce kann lecker sein, für mich persönlich ist sie keine richtige Currywurst.

Eine sehr gute Ruhrpott Currywurst gibt es bei Fleischer Dönninghaus in Bochum ich glaube Brückstrasse; Oder falls es ihn noch gibt bei Fleischer Ebbinghaus in Kamen vom Holzkohlengrill. Eine sehr gute Berliner Currywurst erhält man bei Curry 36 Mehringdamm oder am Imbiss bei Bahnhof Zoo. Die berühmte 'Konnopke' Currywurst Schönhauser Allee kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Minimax (6. August 2022)

Aber mal was Fachliches. Für heute Abend hab ich ein Dutzend Schafslollies zum Naschen besorgt, die würd ich wie üblich in Butterschmalz, Rosmarin Thymian Knoblauch braten, dazu S&P.
Aber mich sticht der Hafer: Ich könnt die zarten Teilchen ja auch mal marinieren, das könnte einen Kick geben und Zeit ist noch genug für die winzigen Happen. Aber ob das nötig ist? Zart sind sie ja ohnehin, und totgewürzt* sollen sie ja auch nicht sein.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. August 2022)

Hmmm.....naja....also.....öhmmm....genau genommen wäre ich da eher unentschlossen.  

Was sagt denn unser Board-Biolek Brillendorsch dazu?


----------



## Tikey0815 (6. August 2022)

Ich wär ja für die Butterschmalz Variante, finde es wird schon eh zuviel totmariniert


----------



## Minimax (6. August 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hmmm.....naja....also.....öhmmm....genaugenommen wäre ich da eher unentschlossen.


Danke Prof. Das wollte ich hören  

Ich finde Deinen Titel 'Boardbiolek' für unseren lieben Brillendorsch Christian übrigens ebenso charmant wie angemessen - besonders an seinem Ehrentag. Mein Kompliment zum trefflichen Titel


----------



## Minimax (6. August 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich wär ja für die Butterschmalz Variante, finde es wird schon eh zuviel totmariniert


Ach was sollst, ich wähle den Mittelweg und mach ne leichte Marinade: Olivenöl, Zitronensaft etwas Chili und Knoblauch. So wird der Knoblauch nicht braun und Bitter in der Pfanne, die Zitrone macht etwas Zarter und Chili* gibt den kleinen Schärfekick den die Missus so liebt.

Die Schweren, aromatischen Kräuter Rosmarin und Thymian** lass ich raus und geb sie abends in die Pfanne, da sind sie leichter steuerbar. 


*ein halbes löffelchen 'Erös Pistar'- ungarisches Sambal Olek wirds richten. Sehr empfehlenswert.
**ich selbst schätze diese beiden wegen ihrer Intensität nicht, sie sind unglaublich stark wenn frisch und verwandeln eine mediterrane Erfrischung im Handumdrehen in schwere Winterkost.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. August 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach was sollst, ich wähle den Mittelweg und mach ne leichte Marinade: Olivenöl, Zitronensaft etwas Chili und Knoblauch. So wird der Knoblauch nicht braun und Bitter in der Pfanne, die Zitrone macht etwas Zarter und Chili* gibt den kleinen Schärfekick den die Missus so liebt.
> 
> Die Schweren, aromatischen Kräuter Rosmarin und Thymian** lass ich raus und geb sie abends in die Pfanne, da sind sie leichter steuerbar.
> 
> ...


Also mein Lieber Minimax , Die Marinade ist so sehr gut, ich würde dann aber auch in Olivenöäl braten.
Von beiden Seiten leicht anbraten, Rosmarin und Thym dazu, Deckel drauf, von der Herdplatte nehmen und 3-4 Min. ziehen lassen.
So haben die Kräuter eine fantastische Wirkung, ohne am Ende zu aufdringlich zu sein.

Und dein Eros oder wie das heißt, könnte den feinen Lammgeschmack ganz und gar übertünchen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. August 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Und dein *Eros *oder wie das heißt,



Nee. Das ist das Etablissement vor dem er heute eine graucht hat nachdem wieder draußen war.
Glaube ich....


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. August 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Also mein Lieber @Minimax , Die Marinade ist so sehr gut, ich würde dann aber auch in Olivenöäl braten.
> Von beiden Seiten leicht anbraten, Rosmarin und Thym dazu, Deckel drauf, von der Herdplatte nehmen und 3-4 Min. ziehen lassen.
> So haben die Kräuter eine fantastische Wirkung, ohne am Ende zu aufdringlich zu sein.



Darauf haben wir gewartet. Kompetenter Rat vom BoBi .


----------



## hanzz (6. August 2022)

In 45 Minuten fertig


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. August 2022)

Übrigens mariniere ich Lammlollys höchstens 2 Std. , sonst ist es wie Tikey0815 sagt totmariniert


----------



## hanzz (6. August 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Fleischer Dönninghaus in Bochum


Rules. 

Am Hannibal Center in Bochum gibt's ne Imbiss Bude da gibt's die Wurst auch sehr gut gebraten oder als Currywurst. 
Die Pommes von da sind auch sehr gut.


----------



## hanzz (6. August 2022)

Fleischerei Dönninghaus


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hannibal Center



Klingt nicht gerade vertrauenerweckend in Bezug auf die Wurst.....


----------



## hanzz (6. August 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Klingt nicht gerade vertrauenerweckend in Bezug auf die Wurst.....


Da gibt's auch noch ne Dönerbude und ich glaub nen Asiaten


----------



## Minimax (6. August 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Übrigens mariniere ich Lammlollys höchstens 2 Std. , sonst ist es wie Tikey0815 sagt totmariniert


Unbedingt! Eine kurze Zeit auch bei milder Marinade genügt dafür. Das Erös kann eine schön dezente/verzögerte Schärfe als Austausch für Pfeffer reinbringen, wie bei allen starken Gewürzen ist natürlich Vorsicht geboten!


----------



## Thomas. (6. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Da gibt's auch noch ne Dönerbude und ich glaub nen Asiaten


ist die Fischbude nicht mehr?


----------



## hanzz (6. August 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ist die Fischbude nicht mehr?


Ah Jo. 
Doch doch.


----------



## hanzz (6. August 2022)




----------



## Minimax (6. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 414501
> Anhang anzeigen 414502


Ah, sieht das fein aus! Überhaupt freue ich mich, daß Du (und such rustaweli) hier in letzter Zeit hier immer wieder wunderbar aussehende Beispiele einer etwas leichteren Küche zeigst, ob mit oder ohne Fleisch.
Jetzt hätt ich direkt Lust auf ein Salätchen heut abend.


----------



## hanzz (6. August 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ah, sieht das fein aus! Überhaupt freue ich mich, daß Du (und such rustaweli) hier in letzter Zeit hier immer wieder wunderbar aussehende Beispiele einer etwas leichteren Küche zeigst, ob mit oder ohne Fleisch.
> Jetzt hätt ich direkt Lust auf ein Salätchen heut abend.


Danke danke. 
Salat gibt es so gut wie jeden Tag. 
Dafür bin ich etwas neidisch auf dein Lamm.   
Das ist hier leider keiner.
Aber ich koch manchmal auch doppelt 
Also was solls. Muss ich mir das mal alleine machen. 

Genauso wie meine schnelle scharfe Thaisuppe.
Ess hier nur ich. 
Lauch und feine Paprika Streifen Ingwer Knoblauch Salz Pfeffer, Brühe und Chilli. 
Zum Schluss noch Kokosmilch 
Mit oder ohne Einlage. Fisch oder Garnelen. 
Kommt die Tage hier auch.


----------



## hanzz (6. August 2022)

Wasn daran so lustig Tikey0815


----------



## Minimax (6. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Danke danke.
> Salat gibt es so gut wie jeden Tag.
> Dafür bin ich etwas neidisch auf dein Lamm.


Musst Du nicht sein, der schurkische Metzgersknecht hats ganz miserabel geschnitten, und es waren die letzten Reste. Daher auch mein Marinade Experiment, da kann dann nicht viel Schaden angerichtet werden.

Für die Hitze der letzten Wochen empfehle ich übrigens mal eine Köstliche Gazpacho- Missussohn Nr.2 hat es darin zu hoher Meisterschaft gebracht. Ein delikates kühles Vorsüppchen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (6. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wasn daran so lustig Tikey0815


War eigentlich nur nen vertipper am doofen Handy, aber wenn du so fragst, lustig ist, dass mir das erst nach deinem Hinweis aufgefallen ist


----------



## Floma (6. August 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich?
> Wenn es denn irgendwann so endzeitlich kommen sollte und man hierzulande kein Essen mehr ergattern kann, möchte ich nicht derjenige sein wessen Family auf einem Vorratskeller wohnt. So wie  die zerbrechliche Zivilisation schon im Klopapierkampf die Zähne aufblitzen ließ.


Ich mag das Buch ist aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht sonderlich. Ein Großteil der Figuren sind mentale Roboter, die einem einfachen Skript nach funktionieren, wenn es im englischen lebendige Dialoge gibt, wurden die in der deutschen Fassung getötet, etc. Bei deiner Sorge, sehe ich aber wegen des Buches nicht so schwarz: Der Wal und das Ende der Welt

Heute Kühlschrankreste. Eines der Kinder (das, das in ganzen Sätzen sprechen kann) hat vom Straßenstand  auch noch gekochte Maiskolben besorgt.


----------



## Jan_Cux (6. August 2022)

Heute gab es Steak mit bisschen Beilage auf die schnelle...


----------



## hanzz (6. August 2022)

Noch n kleinen Schnubbel
Frozen Yoghurt mit Granatapfelkernen.


----------



## Minimax (6. August 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Übrigens mariniere ich Lammlollys höchstens 2 Std. , sonst ist es wie Tikey0815 sagt totmariniert


Verrat!
Ich ging gerade mit den ca 2 1/2 marinieren, neben der Marinade mmer noch lammig duftenden Teilchen nach oben in die Missuswohnung, da sind die Uhren neu gestellt: Die neue Untermieterin hat ein indisches Reis-Hühnchengericht als Einstandsessen gemacht (wirklich köstlich nebenbei bemerkt, delikat und reichhaltig).
Da ists natürlich nichts mehr mit Schafslollies heut abend. Jetzt hab ich die Stückchen schnell abgetupft und in den Kühlschrank gestellt für morgen: Aber die Marinade wird natürlich trotz abtupfen weiter ihr Werk tun.





Immerhin werden wir so herausfinden, was mit Lammkotelletts passiert, wenn sie solange in der Marinade bleiben. Ich bin vorsichtig optimistisch, wir werden sehen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (6. August 2022)

Na denn ess das Lamm alleine, und morgen gibt es denn Indisches Nationalgericht... irgendwas mit Rind


----------



## Minimax (6. August 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Indisches Nationalgericht... irgendwas mit Rind


we made jokes already: she has no Problem with Beef or an other Food..thats old fashion religious stuff. Besides, she likes a glass of wine (or two) and a cigarette in the evening. Nice person, Mrs. M. and me agree.

The Lamb Chops Verzeihung, die Lammkotelletchen hau ich halt morgen abend in die Pfanne. Gedacht als Knabberei für nen romantischen Abend, sind sie doch genug um sie durch 3 zu teilen und das Einstandsessen zu erweitern. Ganz abscheulich werden sie wohl nicht sein 

Um ehrlich zu sein: Ich hab grad eines heimlich roh vom Knochen gelutscht, und das war herrlich, ich muss mich nun bezähmen um meinen nächtlichen Rohfleischgelüsten zu wiederstehen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (6. August 2022)

Dear Minimax, that was meant ironically, but luckily you recognized that.


----------



## Minimax (6. August 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Dear Minimax, that was meant ironically, but luckily you recognized that.


Of course, dear college. Problem is, i am so kurz davor another one of the tasty Schafshäppchen zu verspeisen, Raw and uncooked. I mean, wenn ich so weitermache, werden sie tomorrow evening  ratzeputz alle sein. But i can't widerstehen. This is the Kehrseite of my köstlich-aromstische Marinade.


----------



## hanzz (6. August 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Of course, dear college. Problem is, i am so kurz davor another one of the tasty Schafshäppchen zu verspeisen, Raw and uncooked. I mean, wenn ich so weitermache, werden sie tomorrow evening  ratzeputz alle sein. But i can't widerstehen.


Let it flow my friend, let it flow.


----------



## Tikey0815 (7. August 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Of course, dear college. Problem is, i am so kurz davor another one of the tasty Schafshäppchen zu verspeisen, Raw and uncooked. I mean, wenn ich so weitermache, werden sie tomorrow evening  ratzeputz alle sein. But i can't widerstehen.


Hopefully you then do not mow like a goat


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. August 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Verrat!
> Ich ging gerade mit den ca 2 1/2 marinieren, neben der Marinade mmer noch lammig duftenden Teilchen nach oben in die Missuswohnung, da sind die Uhren neu gestellt: Die neue Untermieterin hat ein indisches Reis-Hühnchengericht als Einstandsessen gemacht (wirklich köstlich nebenbei bemerkt, delikat und reichhaltig).
> Da ists natürlich nichts mehr mit Schafslollies heut abend. Jetzt hab ich die Stückchen schnell abgetupft und in den Kühlschrank gestellt für morgen: Aber die Marinade wird natürlich trotz abtupfen weiter ihr Werk tun.
> Anhang anzeigen 414520
> ...


Alles gut, diese wirklich leichte Marinade abgetupft werden den Lollys nicht wirklich schaden.
Ich sehe, sie sind ziemlich dünn geschnitten.
Anbraten höchstens 2-3 Min. jede Seite bei mittlerer Hitze, so dass sie gerade etwas Farbe haben, Kräuter drauf, Deckel drauf und für 2-3 min. vom Herd ziehen.
Dann sollten sie perfekt sein (leicht rosa)


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. August 2022)

Gestern ganz fix und "Low Carb"

Schweinesteak, gewendete Spiegeleier, Bautzener Senf, Antipasti, Cheddar und Feta.


----------



## Minimax (7. August 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Gestern ganz fix und "Low Carb"
> 
> Schweinesteak, gewendete Spiegeleier, Bautzener Senf, Antipasti, Cheddar und Feta.


Ein leckerer Naschteller, sehr appetitlich 

Ich finde ja, diese Low-Carb-Mode kommt vielen von uns alten Karnivoren sehr gelegen:
'Yo, Jungs, ich hab mal was für die Gesundheit getan und mir ein Low-Carb Kamel gebraten, gefüllt mit Speckumwickelten Spanferkeln die ich mit Roastbeef gefüllt habe. Das ganze natürlich mit Käse überbacken, und zwei Radieschen als Beilage -Gesundheit geht vor.
..
...
Ich hab allerdings gesündigt und dazu eine halbe Scheibe Toast gegessen-.meint ihr das ist schädlich?'


----------



## silverfish (7. August 2022)

Kein grosser Aufwand heute.
Hähnchenfleisch gebraten und Kaisergemüse in einer Sauce aus Frischkäse mit Kräutern. Dessert dank hanzz Quark mit Granatapfelkernen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. August 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> ank hanzz Quark


wer ist hanzz Quark?


----------



## Minimax (7. August 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ich sehe, sie sind ziemlich dünn geschnitten.


Sie sind ganz furchtbar und unregelmäßig geschnitten ein Alptraum*, ich schriebs ja oben schon.
Mich ärgern diese ständigen Planänderungen -ob zu recht oder nicht- schon sehr. Jetzt kommt die Missus plötzlich um die Ecke mit ihrem vollen Kühlschrsnk und irgendwelchen Resten um die Ecke, oh und ob man nicht noch die Kinder einlädt und was weiss ich noch. So entwickelt sich ein einfaches kurzgebratenes Knabber-Häppchen, das eigentlich einfacher zuzubereiten ist ist als Rührei in ein endloses Hin-und-Her. Ich meine ich koche gerne und bin auch flexibel aber so sollte es nicht sein  Ist mir schon ein bisschen peinlich hier im Thread, hier leckere Tellerbilde anzukündigen und dann wird auf Launen von Dritten alles durcheinander gekegelt.

Apepetitlos,
Mini



*selbst schuld, ich hätte ja gleich an der Theke reklamieren sollen. Aber wir waren heiss auf Schaflollies, und alle fussläufigen Fleischtheken hatten kein Lammkarree/Rippchen mehr.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. August 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> *selbst schuld, ich hätte ja gleich an der Theke reklamieren sollen.


also mein syrischer Lammdealer ist auch kein Metzger, eher ein "Metzeler"
Die Lollys sind ständig unterschiedlich dick . 
Aber mir macht das nichts aus, 
Die Dicksten zuerst in die heiße Pfanne, die Dünnen zuletzt. 
Und umgekehrt wieder retour.   Klappt fast immer


----------



## Michael.S (7. August 2022)




----------



## Tikey0815 (7. August 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ein leckerer Naschteller, sehr appetitlich
> 
> Ich finde ja, diese Low-Carb-Mode kommt vielen von uns alten Karnivoren sehr gelegen:
> 'Yo, Jungs, ich hab mal was für die Gesundheit getan und mir ein Low-Carb Kamel gebraten, gefüllt mit Speckumwickelten Spanferkeln die ich mit Roastbeef gefüllt habe. Das ganze natürlich mit Käse überbacken, und zwei Radieschen als Beilage -Gesundheit geht vor.
> ...


Wenn du eine Gym Zeitschrift liest sollte sich das die Waage halten


----------



## hanzz (7. August 2022)

Mein Kochtag begann heut mit der Zubereitung eines Nudelteigs und Minz Knoblauch Yoghurts. 
Hackfleisch mit Salz Pfeffer Kreuz und Schwarzkümmel und viel Petersilie gewürzt. Dann noch zerbröselten Feta untergemischt.

Die Hackfleischmasse kam in den Nudelteig und ab ins kochende Wasser. 
Währenddessen gehackte Tomaten, Tomatenmark Chilli Salz Pfeffer als Bett für die Teigtaschen zubereitet. 
Der Yoghurt kam einfach drum herum und hat sich ganz von selbst mit der Tomatensauce vermischt und die Schärfe etwas abgemildert. 

Hab die Teigtaschen nicht ganz verschlossen bekommen, der Teig war während der ganzen Zubereitung mit 12 Händen dann zu trocken. 

Durch den Yoghurt war das Essen schon nicht mehr ganz heiß, also kein Tellerbild 

Es war aber saulecker und mein erster Nudelteig war sonst sehr gut. Hatte noch Biss und hat geschmeckt. 

Türkische Küche hat was. 

Hier ein Bild von den Taschen


----------



## Minimax (7. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Mein Kochtag begann heut mit der Zubereitung eines Nudelteigs und Minz Knoblauch Yoghurts.
> Hackfleisch mit Salz Pfeffer Kreuz und Schwarzkümmel und viel Petersilie gewürzt. Dann noch zerbröselten Feta untergemischt.
> 
> Die Hackfleischmasse kam in den Nudelteig und ab ins kochende Wasser.
> ...


Phantastisch lieber Hanzz- ich glaube ja, das Teigtäschen/Dumplings ein wichtiger Schritt im kulinarischen Technologiebaum sind:  Alle grossen Kulturen kennen sie, und wenn sie sie nicht kennen sind sie nicht gross. Ich nenne Dim-Sun, Ravioli, Maultaschen, Pelmeni, und das ist lediglich die Spitze des Eisbergs.

Die Herstellung jedoch ist sehr aufwändig (und erfordert daher grosse Mengen an ökonomischem Surplus/Sklaven) daher ist es umso beeindruckender das Du so Köstliche Täschchen völlig von Hand hergestellt hast .
Toppie


----------



## Jason (7. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Türkische Küche hat was.


Dies kann ich absolut bestätigen. Die können noch viel mehr als Dönerteller. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Blueser (7. August 2022)

Dabei kommt der Döner angeblich garnicht aus der Türkei, sondern aus Berlin...


----------



## Jason (7. August 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Dabei kommt der Döner angeblich garnicht aus der Türkei, sondern aus Berlin...


Ganz genau, aber der Erfinder des Döner war zumindest ein Türke. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (7. August 2022)

Puh, Ende gut, alles gut.


----------



## Jan_Cux (7. August 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Dabei kommt der Döner angeblich garnicht aus der Türkei, sondern aus Berlin...


Da streiten sich die Geister, was war zuerst da. Die Griechische Gyros Pita oder der Döner.  Ich vermisse den Döner meiner Kindheit, echtes Fladenbrot entweder im Viertel oder halbiert.  Die Fertig Teigtaschen die es mittlerweile überall gibt sind nicht so wie früher...


----------



## hanzz (8. August 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Puh, Ende gut, alles gut.
> Anhang anzeigen 414585


Ende gut, alles gut. 
Die hätte ich auch noch zum Knabbern mit ins Bett genommen. 
Der Duft ist fast in meiner Nase.


----------



## hanzz (8. August 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Da streiten sich die Geister, was war zuerst da. Die Griechische Gyros Pita oder der Döner.  Ich vermisse den Döner meiner Kindheit, echtes Fladenbrot entweder im Viertel oder halbiert.  Die Fertig Teigtaschen die es mittlerweile überall gibt sind nicht so wie früher...


Hier und da gibt es noch Dönerläden die entweder selber backen oder direkt nebenan ist eine türkische Bäckerei. 
Türkische oder arabische Bäckerei neben einem Dönerläden - > anhalten und Döner essen. 

Hab hier auch noch einen Laden, der backt bei der Lahmacun auch erst das Brot ganz frisch. 
Dauert etwas länger, aber das warten lohnt sich.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. August 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Da streiten sich die Geister, was war zuerst da. Die Griechische Gyros Pita oder der Döner.  Ich vermisse den Döner meiner Kindheit, echtes Fladenbrot entweder im Viertel oder halbiert.  Die Fertig Teigtaschen die es mittlerweile überall gibt sind nicht so wie früher...


Hallo,

durch die jahrhundertelange Besetzung Griechenlands durch die Türken wurde die griechische Küche von der türkischen stark beeinflusst.
Hören die Griechen nicht so gern, es gibt da aber viele Gemeinsamkeiten.

Gruß

Lajos (der griechische wie auch türkische Bekannte hat)


----------



## Thomas. (8. August 2022)

stelle mal einem Türken einen Gyros(den ich lieber esse als einen Döner) hin, der wird dir die Gemeinsamkeiten erklären


----------



## hanzz (8. August 2022)

Und wer hat die Falafel erfunden


----------



## Lajos1 (8. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Und wer hat die Falafel erfunden


Hallo,

die Araber.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## hanzz (8. August 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Araber.
> 
> ...


und das weißt du woher genau ? 
Das meinte ich ja. Da streiten sich die Geister.


----------



## Mescalero (8. August 2022)

Kichererbsen stammen schon eher aus der persisch/arabischen Ecke, meine ich. In der türkischen Küche sind Bohnen aller Art verbreiteter wenn es um Hülsenfrüchte geht. 

Dürüm und Lahmacun machen die Dönerleute hier in der Gegend oft selbst, manchmal nehmen sie auch fertige Teigplatten und die kommen dann erstmal in den Grill. Ist sehr viel besser als die geschmacksneutralen Dönertaschen.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> und das weißt du woher genau ?
> Das meinte ich ja. Da streiten sich die Geister.


Hallo,

das Wort ist arabischen Ursprungs


hanzz schrieb:


> und das weißt du woher genau ?
> Das meinte ich ja. Da streiten sich die Geister.


Hallo,

klar, manche sagen auch, dass der Ursprung des Gerichts aus Ägypten stammt. Palästina habe ich auch schon gehört.
Woher es sicher nicht stammt ist Griechenland oder die Türkei.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Minimax (8. August 2022)

Na toll, ihr Schlemmer-Nasen.

Jetzt habe ich einen Heißhunger auf einen Döner.
Ich würze meinen Döner gerne nach, mit den Tränen die ich jedesmal vergiesse wenn ich einen Döner esse:
Aus Trauer über dss Aussterben der göttlichen Gyros Pita, mit echtem Fleisch, frischem Tzaziki und frittiertem(!) Fladenbrot. Es gibt sie nicht mehr, die Köstliche Pita, oder wenn in schwächlich-kümmerlicher Version, oder sogar mit reingestopften Pommes-abscheulich. Trauer. Verlust. Heimweh.

So würze ich jeden Döner mit meinen Tränen und denke mampfend wehmütig an die grosse Zeit der Gyros Pita, als sie in unendlichen Herden über die Fastfood-Prärie zog und man für 3Markfuffzich an jeder Straßenecke eine herrliche Pita bekam.

Hey, aber Döner ist doch auch toll. Schnüff.

Hg
Minigyros


----------



## hanzz (8. August 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Na toll, ihr Schlemmer-Nasen.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich einen Heißhunger auf einen Döner.
> Ich würze meinen Döner gerne nach, mit den Tränen die ich jedesmal vergiesse wenn ich einen Döner esse:
> ...


Ja. Döner gibt es zahlreich und oft gibt es von Döner zu Dönerbude auch noch große Unterschiede, wenn man nicht grad einen ganz schlechten Döner erwischt, sind sie alle auf ihre Art toll.

Nur bei Gyros sucht man sich oftmals die Hacken ab um das was Gescheites zu bekommen.

Da wird die Tasche voll mit Krautsalat gepackt und oben drauf kommt etwas Fleisch und dann ein Pfund Tsatsiki.
Da ist das Aufweichen des Brots vorprogrammiert.

Die frittierte Variante kenne ich auch und auch da sucht man sich doof.

Am besten man bestellt eine Portion Gyros mit Zwiebeln und Tsatsiki und was Brot dazu.


----------



## Minimax (8. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ja. Döner gibt es zahlreich und oft gibt es von Döner zu Dönerbude auch noch große Unterschiede, wenn man nicht grad einen ganz schlechten Döner erwischt, sind sie alle auf ihre Art toll.
> 
> Nur bei Gyros sucht man sich oftmals die Hacken ab um das was Gescheites zu bekommen.
> 
> ...


Ja, Du hast recht. Ich wollte ja auch nicht den Döner schlechtreden, der ja wirklich was Leckeres ist : Pita vs. Döner ist ja eigentlich Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen: Theoretisch ähnlich aber doch jeweils was anderes.
Ich würde gerne weiter salbadern, aber nun wirds Zeit, ich hole mir nen leckeren heissen Döner, mjam!


----------



## hanzz (8. August 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> leckeren heissen Döner


Mein Neid ist dabei.
Bin ja momentan in Dortmund und nicht gerade innenstadtnah.

Hier in der Umgebung gibt es nur Hähnchendöner. Und eine gescheite Pommes Bude gar nicht.
Ich hasse hier mein Imbissleben


----------



## Minimax (8. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hier in der Umgebung gibt es nur Hähnchendöner.


Begreif das als Chance, Hähnchendöner ist doch lecker!
Ich bevorzuge Hähnchendöner sogar, ich finde ihn leckerer und 'fleischiger' plus, wenns ein guter Dönermann ist gibt's noch lecker Grillgemüse dazu. Zufälligerweise mampfe ich gerade genau ein solches Exemplar.

Oh, und meistens bestelle ich einen Dürüm-Döner. Den halbiere ich schräg noch in der Alufolie und habe dann 2 'Döner-Wraps', schön saftig und viel praktischer beim Essen.


----------



## Floma (8. August 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Da streiten sich die Geister, was war zuerst da. Die Griechische Gyros Pita oder der Döner.  Ich vermisse den Döner meiner Kindheit, echtes Fladenbrot entweder im Viertel oder halbiert.  Die Fertig Teigtaschen die es mittlerweile überall gibt sind nicht so wie früher...


Ich finde, mit dem Preissprung gab es auch einen Qualitätssprung. Diese Teigtaschen sind bei uns nicht mehr im Einsatz. In meinem Bewegungsradius kenn ich keinen mehr, der die einsetzt. Zudem bekommt man nun auf Wunsch auch das gemischte, Salat-ähnliche Gemüse (Tomatenwürfel, Petersilie, etwas Zwiebeln EDIT: und natürlich Gurke) mit ins Brot.
Nur die Soße! Holländische Wochen, immer mit Mayo. Ich nehme nur noch die rote scharfe Paste aufs Brot und auch nur, wenn ich glaube, dass mein System das heute verträgt.


----------



## Minimax (8. August 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Die Fertig Teigtaschen die es mittlerweile überall gibt





Floma schrieb:


> Diese Teigtaschen sind bei uns nicht mehr im Einsatz. In meinem Bewegungsradius kenn ich keinen mehr, der die einsetzt. Zudem bekommt man nun auf Wunsch auch das gemischte, Salat-ähnliche Gemüse (Tomatenwürfel, Petersilie, etwas Zwiebeln) mit ins Brot.


Die Taschen habe ich schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen, hier ist viertel Fladenbrot Standard. Und als Beilage eben Zwiebeln, Rotkohl, Salat und diesen Tomaten-Gurken Mix. Als Saucen stehen zur Auswahl Scharf(rot), Knoblauch, 'Hähnchensauce' k.A. was die ist aber ganz lecker. Wenn man jetzt noch das standarditisierte Dönertier dazu nimmt, steht man vor folgender Tatsache:

Eigentlich gibt es keine besonders guten oder schlechten Döner mehr. Durch die Standardisierten Zutaten sind sie eigentlich immer gleich, wie z.B. McDonaldsburger, bloß das sie statt in Franchise-Filialen von 1000den Kleinunternehmern angeboten werden. Die Unterschiede sind nur Nuancen (Ausnahme, wenn ein Dönermann etwas Spezielles anbietet, wie der berühmte Gemüsedöner am Mehringdamm).

Das kann man beklagen oder begrüssen, es ist halt eine Tatsache: Die Döner der 2020er sind landauf, landab identisch.  Ich persönlich finds ok, da ich kein Döner-Feinschmecker* bin und damit rechnen kann egal wo einen anständigen 'Standarddöner' serviert bekommen.


*ganz selten, und nur wenn ich hart und bad-to-the-bone drauf bin, bestelle ich einen Döner mit Knoblauchsauce, Doppelt Fleisch und ohne Beilagen ausser doppelt Zwiebel. ("Nur Sswiebel?!?" "Jah, nur Zwiebel. Und doppelt")


----------



## hanzz (8. August 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hähnchensauce


Bei uns hat sich die Unsitte eingelebt, dass Cocktailsauce drauf kommt. Widerlich.

Und bei manchen Läden ist die scharfe Sauce Ketchup mit Chilli.


----------



## Minimax (8. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Bei uns hat sich die Unsitte eingelebt, dass Cocktailsauce drauf kommt. Widerlich.


Ich glaube das ist die- zwar nicht so hellrosa wie die bekannte Cocktailsauce, eher so ins elfenbeinerne. Offenbar sind die Kunden heutzutage zu zimperlich für entweder Knoblauch oder Scharf.


----------



## Tikey0815 (8. August 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Na toll, ihr Schlemmer-Nasen.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich einen Heißhunger auf einen Döner.
> Ich würze meinen Döner gerne nach, mit den Tränen die ich jedesmal vergiesse wenn ich einen Döner esse:
> ...


Komm nach Kamen, hier gibt es sie noch, die Frittierte Flade, belegt mit göttlich würzigen Fleisch, Krautsalat und selbstgemachten frischen Tzaziki


----------



## hanzz (8. August 2022)

Wie passend.
Hab noch n Fladenbrot und Hähnchenfleisch (Kalb ist aus ) hier.

Also heute wird eine Tasche selbst gemacht.
Hab grad schon mein gutes Ajwar mit Chilli gepimpt.
Dazu wieder Yoghurt Minz Djajik


----------



## hanzz (8. August 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Komm nach Kamen


Wusste gar nicht, dass du aus Kamen kommst.
Da wohn ich ja momentan umme Ecke.
Ja hier im Großraum Dortmund ist die fritierte Version noch bekannter.

In Essen gibt es auch noch eine Bude, da ist es vorzüglich. Ist aber auch eine echte griechische Bude, die es seit über 40 Jahren gibt.
Und die 40 Jahre sind immer qualitativ gleich geblieben.


----------



## Minimax (8. August 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Komm nach Kamen, hier gibt es sie noch, die Frittierte Flade, belegt mit göttlich würzigen Fleisch, Krautsalat und selbstgemachten frischen Tzaziki


Da kam ich her denn dies ist Meine Heimatstadt, meiner Kindheit und Jugend. und dort lernte ich eine gute Pita zu lieben, in jeder Schulwoche Ich bin so gerührt.
Gibt's noch den 'kropolis in der Bahnhofstraße? Wenn Du die nächste Pita geniesst, Dann denk an den armen alten Minimax, der in der kalten unwirtlichen pitalosen Fremde sein Dasein fristen muss.

Ohje, ich bin wirklich buchstäblich zu Tränen gerührt. Herrje, jetzt kullerts aber aus den Äuglein. Hoppla, aber auch schön.

Braucht erstmal ein Taschentuch:
Minimax


----------



## Minimax (8. August 2022)

Ja, Kamen.. Kamen..
Wir sind immer in der grossen Pause vorm Nachmittagsunterricht für eine Pita zum 'kropolis in der Bahnhofstraße gelatscht. Nicht auf die Hand, versteht sich, wir haben uns wie Erwachsene in den Imbiss gesetzt und beim Pita Mampfen gewichtige Themen erörtert, Ungerechtigkeiten bei Tests von dem iditioschen Englischlehrer, Karina Brüggelmanns beachtliche Oberweite und natürlich Computerspeile und die nächste Rollenspielrunde.
Alles begleitet von dem herrlichen Gemampfe der göttlichen Pita, die Bruder @Tikey gerade so schön beschrieben hat.
Das war auch ein Stückchen Freiheit, zwischen den Unterrichtsblöcken rauszugehen und nicht den blöden Mensapampf zu essen.

Ja, und deswegen liebe ich die Gyros Pita and vermisse sie so sehr.


----------



## Tikey0815 (8. August 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Da kam ich her denn dies ist Meine Heimatstadt, meiner Kindheit und Jugend. und dort lernte ich eine gute Pita zu lieben, in jeder Schulwoche Ich bin so gerührt.
> Gibt's noch den 'kropolis in der Bahnhofstraße? Wenn Du die nächste Pita geniesst, Dann denk an den armen alten Minimax, der in der kalten unwirtlichen pitalosen Fremde sein Dasein fristen muss.
> 
> Ohje, ich bin wirklich buchstäblich zu Tränen gerührt. Herrje, jetzt kullerts aber aus den Äuglein. Hoppla, aber auch schön.
> ...


Ja, das ´kropolis in der Bahnhofstraße gibts immernoch, glaube Besitzer hat gewechselt. Hier in Bergkamen ist der Athen Grill Super und in Unna, in der City gibt es beim Rhodos Grill die beste Pita im ganzen Umkreis !


----------



## Mescalero (8. August 2022)

Den einzigen Pita-Gyros habe ich tatsächlich im Pott gegessen, hier haben die Griechen nur Restaurants, keine Imbissläden. Ich war zum Radeln da und habe Pause in Gelsenkirchen gemacht. Am liebsten hätte ich noch einen gegessen aber ich war viel zu voll. War das lecker!
Der Laden war an einer bergigen Straße (gibt bestimmt nur eine in GE) mit ziemlich viel Verkehr und sehr zentral.


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. August 2022)

Wird aber schwierig, immer an Kollege Minimax zu denken, erst beim Erbseneintopf






Und jetzt beim Gyros Pita.


----------



## Tikey0815 (8. August 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wird aber schwierig, immer an Kollege Minimax zu denken, erst beim Erbseneintopf
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 414631
> 
> Und jetzt beim Gyros Pita.


Hab nur Fleischklößchen gelesen und war gleich in Gedanken bei den Königsberger Klöpsen meines Schwiegerpaa´s 
Was der alte Mann da Kapern und Fleischlastiges hinzaubert.....wunderbar


----------



## Minimax (8. August 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ja, das ´kropolis in der Bahnhofstraße gibts immernoch, glaube Besitzer hat gewechselt. Hier in Bergkamen ist der Athen Grill Super und in Unna, in der City gibt es beim Rhodos Grill die beste Pita im ganzen Umkreis !


Oh gott oh gott, wir müssen jetzt mit dem Pita-im-Pott Thema aufhören, ich kann überhaupt nicht mehr aufhören zu heulen? Schon kneifts wieder in den Augen und die Unterlippe bibbert.Ein Festmahl für nen Psychologen.



Mescalero schrieb:


> hier haben die Griechen nur Restaurants, keine Imbissläden.


Ich glaube, das ist die Lösung für die Pita-Losigkeit vieler Regionen. Die Pita ist als Fast Food an Imbisse gebunden- und es gibt eben überregional eher Griechische Restaurants statt Imbisse. Vermutlich ist der Ruhrpott da eher eine Sonderentwicklung.

Der ist kulinarisch ja ohnehin interessant durch die verschiedenen Gastarbeiter: zuerst kamen die Yugoslawen und haben ihre Grillrestaurants aufgemacht mit Pilav und Cevapcici, ebenso die Italiener die uns die Pizza brachten und uns erklärten das man für Spaghetti keine Schere braucht, darauf die Griechen mit ihren Pita-Imbissen und Restaurants, und schliesslich die Türken, die uns den Döner schenkten.

 Das war natürlich auch vor den Kriegen so, die Flöze, Hämmer und Essen des Ruhrpott zogen Menschen aus allen Provinzen an, Schlesien, Ostpreußen, Böhmen- All diese Menschen habe ihre kulturellen, sprachlichen und vor allem kulinarischen Spuren hinterlassen: Unsere Geliebte Weihnachtsgans ist ein Ost-Import.

 Wunderbare Vielfalt im Pott, ein Schmelztiegel der Kulturen, befeuert von Kohle und Stahl. 

Und auch wenn die Feuer nun verlöscht sind (als kleiner Dötz war der Nachthimmel selbst in Kamen ganz Rot, wenn Hoesch die Öfen angestochen hat),  Eine absolut bemerkenswerte Region- und die Wiege der feinen Friedfischangelei in Deutschland.

Glück auf,
Minimax


----------



## Tikey0815 (8. August 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh gott oh gott, wir müssen jetzt mit dem Pita-im-Pott Thema aufhören, ich kann überhaupt nicht mehr aufhören zu heulen? Schon kneifts wieder in den Augen und die Unterlippe bibbert.Ein Festmahl für nen Psychologen.
> 
> 
> Ich glaube, das ist die Lösung für die Pita-Losigkeit vieler Regionen. Die Pita ist als Fast Food an Imbisse gebunden- und es gibt eben überregional eher Griechische Restaurants statt Imbisse. Vermutlich ist der Ruhrpott da eher eine Sonderentwicklung.
> ...


Oh jetzt werd ICH Melancholisch


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. August 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Oh jetzt werd ICH Melancholisch


*ne Currywurst.  *
Sicherlich lebe ich nicht gerade in einer Gegend, wo diese Speise als Kult gilt.
Dennoch kann ich es mir nicht verkneifen , so etwas herrlich ungesundes mit Pommes rot weiß einzuverleiben.
 Mit ordentlich Curry drauf versteht sich


----------



## Thomas. (8. August 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Der ist kulinarisch ja ohnehin interessant durch die verschiedenen Gastarbeiter: zuerst kamen die Yugoslawen und haben ihre Grillrestaurants aufgemacht mit Pilav und Cevapcici, ebenso die Italiener die uns die Pizza brachten und uns erklärten das man für Spaghetti keine Schere braucht, darauf die Griechen mit ihren Pita-Imbissen und Restaurants, und schliesslich die Türken, die uns den Döner schenkten.
> 
> Das war natürlich auch vor den Kriegen so, die Flöze, Hämmer und Essen des Ruhrpott zogen Menschen aus allen Provinzen an, Schlesien, Ostpreußen, Böhmen- All diese Menschen habe ihre kulturellen, sprachlichen und vor allem kulinarischen Spuren hinterlassen: Unsere Geliebte Weihnachtsgans ist ein Ost-Import.
> 
> ...


oh, sind wider Wahlen? hab ich was verpasst? wo muss ich mein Kreuz für dich machen


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. August 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> wo muss ich mein Kreuz für dich machen


man hat halt so sein Kreuz mit ........................


----------



## Minimax (8. August 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> oh, sind wider Wahlen? hab ich was verpasst? wo muss ich mein Kreuz für dich machen





Brillendorsch schrieb:


> man hat halt so sein Kreuz mit ........................


Hört auf zu necken, liebe Freude: ich hab noch ein ganzes Wasserbombengestell voller Erbsensuppenbüchsen. Ich könnte jederzeit ein neues Review posten..


----------



## hanzz (8. August 2022)




----------



## Mescalero (8. August 2022)

Bei uns gibt es heute ein "Gericht" der Oma meiner Frau. Wahrscheinlich gibt es das auf dem thüringischen Land schon seit Generationen...

Grüne Bohnen und Gurken mit einem Fuder Dill und saurer Sahne zu einem Salat verarbeitet. Dazu Pellkartoffeln und Spiegeleier. Typisch Sommer! Natürlich mit Eis als Nachtisch.


----------



## Tikey0815 (8. August 2022)

Okay, ich konnte nicht anders und bin zum Griechen 




Hab ich lecker gekocht, gell ?


----------



## silverfish (8. August 2022)

Ihr könnt ja noch bissken über Dürum und Döner faselieren.
Ich ess derweil was Anständiges.


----------



## hanzz (8. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> In Essen gibt es auch noch eine Bude, da ist es vorzüglich. Ist aber auch eine echte griechische Bude, die es seit über 40 Jahren gibt.


Hahaha. Die Bude heisst auch Akropolis.


			akropolis grill essen Fotos steelers str - Google Suche
		




Minimax schrieb:


> kropolis in der Bahnhofstraße








						Home
					






					akropolis-kamen.de
				



Die da? 
Ich denke, ich werde da mal hin die Tage und an dich denken. 

Ach Miniträne. 
Ich teile mir dir die Tränen. 
Die Umstände hier bei uns sind grad auch so, dass ich meine Heimatstadt und alles was dazu gehört arg vermisse. 
Kaum auszuhalten. 
Aber egal. Wollt einfach ein paar Tränen teilen. 

Jetzt wieder zum Kulinarischen. 
Was gibt es morgen?


----------



## Minimax (8. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Jetzt wieder zum Kulinarischen.
> Was gibt es morgen?


Wohl gesprochen, Freund Hanzz, genug der Tränen.

Ja, aber was kochen..  was kochen...? Im Grunde brauch ich ja garnix, der Hähnchendöner hat meinen Eidechsenkörper ja schon wieder für 2 Tage versorgt, da reichen zwei Gurkenscheiben und drei Gummibärchen.
Vielleicht etwas Melone und Schinken? Ich bin sozusagen unkochig und lasse mich von den leckeren Bildern hier inspirieren.

EDIT: oh, ich hätte gerade nicht übel Lust auf einen klassischen Griesspudding, schön mit gezuckerten Erdbeerchen obendrauf. Das wär fein, aber auch nicht nötig. Ein nicht zu süsses Frisches Dessert -oder 'Spessart' wie meine Autokorrektur* meint- wäre jetzt nicht unwillkommen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (8. August 2022)

Heute gab es auf Wunsch meiner Tochter, Frikadellen mit Kartoffelpüree und Soße.


----------



## hanzz (8. August 2022)

Mein abendliches Schnubbeln für die Seele
Frozen Yoghurt mit zerbröselten gefrorenen Himbeeren


----------



## rustaweli (8. August 2022)

Ach Männer's, Eure tollen Pita und Dönerdiskussionen machen mich ganz kirre. Sage immer das ich beim nächsten Berlin Besuch meine Veggie Ansichten sein lasse und mich den Dönern und Currywürsten hingebe. Beim letzten Berlinbesuch vor kurzem war ich leider anderweitig involviert.
Heute wieder etwas von mir. Leider nicht so leicht wie von Minimax erwähnt. Ist auch für einen Koch von einem derzeit 7köpfigen Haushalt ( georgischer Besuch) auch nicht so leicht noch gute Bilder nebenher zu machen. Da meine Liebste für die georgische und orientalische Küche zuständig ist, lag die Hauptaufgabe dank geforderter europäischer Küche auf mir. Waren zwar schöne Ideen dabei, wie Basilikum Pesto mit Pinienkernen, leichter Fischküche und Co, aber da ging es in der Menge mehr ums Überleben meinerseits.  Dafür lieferte ich das komplette europäische Programm, gar samt der jährlich stattfindenden Pride Veranstaltung in Stuttgart. Ja, nach EU streben heißt auch nach Toleranz streben.  
Da morgen die ersten 2 wieder den Heimweg antreten, wurde noch eine nie gegessene Lasagne gewünscht.
Nicht so einfach frisch zu kochen bei einer Mixtur aus Veggies, Flexos und überzeugten Fleischliebhabern.
Also einmal mit Hack








und einmal mit Veggie Hack.




Eigentlich nicht mein Ding, hatte aber echt wenig Lust noch eine frische Lasagne aus Gemüse hinzu zu zaubern.
Dazu wird noch leckeres Bruschetta in x7 Ausführung gereicht.




Merke - frische Großküche ist hart!


----------



## hanzz (8. August 2022)

rustaweli 
Sieht aber zum reinlegen aus. Und dann drum herum essen. 
Klasse. 
Der Hauch von Käse gefällt mir    
Werden deine Gäste sicherlich in toller Erinnerung behalten. 

Bruschetta hatte ich die Tage auch schon auf dem Schirm. Immer wieder gut. Danke für die Erinnerung


----------



## rustaweli (8. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> rustaweli
> Sieht aber zum reinlegen aus. Und dann drum herum essen.
> Klasse.
> Der Hauch von Käse gefällt mir
> ...


Danke! 
Ohne genug Käse geht es bei mir nicht! 
Bruschetta, mach das, sind immer eine willkommene Option!


----------



## Minimax (8. August 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke!
> Ohne genug Käse geht es bei mir nicht!
> Bruschetta, mach das, sind immer eine willkommene Option!


Sieht phantastisch aus Rusti- wenn die Gelegenheit besteht, und keine Umstände macht, zeig doch mal ein Bild vom Anschnitt


----------



## hanzz (8. August 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ohne genug Käse geht es bei mir nicht!


Jop. 
Lasagne muss viel Käse drauf. Absolut. 
Kross oben drauf und dann muss er schön Fäden ziehen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (8. August 2022)

Ach jaa, Käse, das Gold der einfachen Leute  Käse erreicht ja die nötige Reife und Würze durch liegenbleiben…..ich wäre soo gern ein Käse


----------



## rustaweli (8. August 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sieht phantastisch aus Rusti- wenn die Gelegenheit besteht, und keine Umstände macht, zeig doch mal ein Bild vom Anschnitt


Danke Dir! 
Veggie 




Klassisch 




Anbiss Bruschetta


----------



## rustaweli (8. August 2022)

Anschließend werde ich gleich noch einen klasse georgischen Brandy öffnen, aufbewahrt für besondere Momente. 




Waren schöne Tage.


----------



## Minimax (8. August 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Anschließend werde ich gleich noch einen klasse georgischen Brandy öffnen, aufbewahrt für besondere Momente.
> Anhang anzeigen 414672
> 
> Waren schöne Tage.


Ich freu mich, daß Du anscheinend wieder bessere Laune hast: Es kann ja nicht immer regnen.
Sehr zum Wohle, 
Mini


----------



## hanzz (8. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Was gibt es morgen?


Mischpoke will morgen Fischstäbchen 

Ich mach mir Suppe
Was hab ich für Zutaten? 
Lauch, Broccoli, Paprika, Kokosmilch, Sardellen, Sojasauce, Knoblauch, Ingwer, Lachs, diverse Currygewürzmischungen. Und Chilli. Scharf gegen die Hitze. 
Food for my Soul.


----------



## Thomas. (9. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Mischpoke will morgen Fischstäbchen


Geil, Brötchen untere hälfte Senf, Salatblatt, 3-4 Stäbchen, Käse, Ketchup und Remoulade, Deckel druff fertich, lecker


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Was hab ich für Zutaten?


Wasser fehlt


----------



## hanzz (9. August 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Wasser fehlt


Oh je.   

Zum Glück kommt das (noch) ausm Hahn. 

So. Kann losgehen


----------



## hanzz (9. August 2022)




----------



## silverfish (9. August 2022)

Mittag war heut was später. Dafür was kräftiges.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. August 2022)

Brotwoosch mit Grilltomate, dazu gibbet
Suure Kappes


----------



## Tikey0815 (9. August 2022)

Jetzt hab ich Bock auf Eisbein mit Suure Kappes


----------



## W-Lahn (9. August 2022)

Thunfisch-Tataki, Wakame und Avocado, als Sommer-Snack sehr zu empfehlen 
Minimax Nochmal kurz zum Gyros-Diskurs: ich bin großer Pita-Gyros Fan und habe in Athen einen ähnlichen Research wie du mit der Erbsensuppe betrieben, auf vielen weiteren griechischen Inseln ebenfalls: im Original-Pita-Gyros sind immer Pommes drin, hier ist natürlich auch die Qualität entscheidend - am besten von Hand geschnitten und zeitnah frittiert...


----------



## Blueser (9. August 2022)

Hab meinen kurzfristig zu Gast kommenden 12 jährigen Zwillingsenkeln auf die Schnelle Currywurst bereitet. Zwiebeln, Knoblauch, Curry und Ketchup plus kreuzweise eingeschnittener und gebratener Bockwurst. War schneller weg als ich ein Foto machen konnte ...


----------



## hanzz (9. August 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Hab meinen kurzfristig zu Gast kommenden 12 jährigen Zwillingsenkeln auf die Schnelle Currywurst bereitet. Zwiebeln, Knoblauch, Curry und Ketchup plus kreuzweise eingeschnittener und gebratener Bockwurst. War schneller weg als ich ein Foto machen konnte ...


Curry King in lecker


----------



## Blueser (9. August 2022)

Yep, braucht auch nicht zwingend Pommes dazu. Frisches Bäckerbrot war auch äußerst willkommen ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (9. August 2022)

Mir war es zu warm heute... hab zum Frühstück Haferflocken gehabt, und den rest des Tages eine halbe Wassermelone.


----------



## Mescalero (10. August 2022)

Bei mir ähnlich, Hauptsache Wasser. 
Mittags am Weiher gab es Haferkekse (Leibniz, suchterzeugend!) und Banane und abends eine Riesenschüssel Tomatensalat. Die liebe Nachbarin hat uns mal wieder versorgt....die sind nur zu zweit und ihr Mann isst keine Tomaten. Trotzdem hat sie mindestens 20 Pflanzen.


----------



## Mescalero (10. August 2022)

Die türkische Küche war ja gerade erst Thema....

Meine Frau hat eine Klientin, die in der Türkei aufgewachsen ist und sie haben Yufka (ich glaube so heißen die) gemacht. 
Hauchdünner Teig gefüllt mit kräftig gewürztem Feta und frittiert. Zwei Stück und man ist voll! Und verdammt lecker.


----------



## vonda1909 (10. August 2022)

Heute  Grillhänchen


----------



## Minimax (10. August 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Heute  Grillhänchen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mann, sieht das gut und Knusprig aus. Herrlich!


----------



## Tikey0815 (10. August 2022)

Meine Familie hat Hunger


----------



## rustaweli (10. August 2022)

Angeregt durch die Reste Sommersuppe von hanzz und paar weniger Personen, durchstöberte ich ebenfalls die Küche und stieß auf Linsen, normal wie rot. Also sommerlich leichter Eintopf, lecker!
Suppengrün, Linsen und Zwiebeln,








etwas Petersilie.




Dazu ein wenig Chilli wie Feta,




und mit Schmand gewürzt.
Natürlich auch mit Würsten für die Fleischfraktion.




Leicht, scharf und mit Brot perfekt für laue Sommerabende.
Dazu noch ein kühles Blondes oder einen leichten Weisswein!


----------



## Floma (10. August 2022)

Morgen geht es zurück nach Deutschland und die verbleibenden Köder, TK-Tintenfischstücke, waren bereits aufgetaut und noch gut. Aus der Not musste ich die mit etwas Polenta panieren. 
Besser als gedacht, wirklich gut.


----------



## Ukel (11. August 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Meine Familie hat Hunger
> Anhang anzeigen 414853


Und was hat die Familie zu essen bekommen?


----------



## Tikey0815 (11. August 2022)

Ukel schrieb:


> Und was hat die Familie zu essen bekommen?


Das was beim Schlemmen runtergefallen ist ?  ähh....oder war es andersherum ?


----------



## vonda1909 (11. August 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mann, sieht das gut und Knusprig aus. Herrlich!


Und erstaunlich saftig geblieben. 70 Minuten  auf dem Grill  mit Deckel. Keine Hitze von unten nur von den Seiten.


----------



## Niklas32 (11. August 2022)

Das ist echt ein lesenswerter Tread hier. Nun habe ich beschlossen weniger nur mitzulesen und ab und an mal ein Essensbild mich Euch zu teilen. 

Heute Mittag gab es Kartoffelstampf mit Käsewürstchen und Schlachtekraut.


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. August 2022)

Seelachsloin mit Zwiebackpanade und frische Kartoffeln mit Bautzener Senfsoße.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. August 2022)

Bist auf Diät?


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. August 2022)

Ne, nur eine Kleinigkeit, Hauptmahlzeiten ist bei uns Abends.


----------



## Mescalero (11. August 2022)

Heute mittag hatte ich auch nur Appetit auf etwas Leichtes. Ich habe mir ein doppeltes Nutellabrot gemacht. Ohne Bild.


----------



## rustaweli (11. August 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Heute mittag hatte ich auch nur Appetit auf etwas Leichtes. Ich habe mir ein doppeltes Nutellabrot gemacht. Ohne Bild.


Wenn dies schon für den Appetit zwischendurch ist, dann aber zukünftig mit Nutella plus(!) Pflaumenmus!


----------



## rustaweli (11. August 2022)

So, meine Kinder haben 2 harte Tage hinter sich und werden heute der Mühen belohnt. Gestern war für die Kids Pickern angesagt. Alleingelassen (fast) mit Entscheidungen über Hakengröße, festes Blei am Seitenarm, Durchlaufmontage, Köder. Heute war dann Selbiges beim reinen Stippen. Mais, Flocke, Mehlwürmer, Wurm, wie tief....
Glücklich ob der gemeinsamen Zeit, dem Fischen und Spaß daran ging es dann gemeinsam an die Verwertung.
Reichlich Grundeln geputzt





auf dem Markt Kartoffeln gekauft und ungeschält gebraten




Dill dazu




und lecker braten lassen im Beisam der Kids. Knobi wie Merretich Dips bereitet




Nebenher wurde noch Mtshadi ( georgisches Maisbrot) zubereitet




und die Grundeln appetitlich aufgetischt.





2. Teller




Auf dem Teller sah es dann so aus.




Ja, Ihr seht richtig. Die Grundeln wurden heute nach einem typischen Schwarzmeerrezept mit Kopf(geht auch leichter) zubereitet.
Wer mochte, konnte Kopf und Bäckchen mitnaschen, oder die Köpfchen halt abziehen.




Die Kids und auch wir sind sehr stolz auf diese frische, selbstgefangene Mahlzeit!


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. August 2022)

Klasse Rusty.
Das sieht richtig lecker aus.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. August 2022)

Wonach schmecken Grundeln eigentlich? Haben sie einen typischen Eigengeschmack, wie etwa der Hecht?
Oder schmecken sie wie Frosch bzw. nach Hühnchen?


----------



## rustaweli (11. August 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wonach schmecken Grundeln eigentlich? Haben sie einen typischen Eigengeschmack, wie etwa der Hecht?
> Oder schmecken sie wie Frosch bzw. nach Hühnchen?


Gehören zur Barschfamilie und so lecker schmecken sie auch.


----------



## Gert-Show (11. August 2022)

Sehr cool!


----------



## Tricast (12. August 2022)




----------



## Niklas32 (12. August 2022)

Heute Mittag gab es gebackenen feta mit gebackenen Tomaten. Das ganze mit Nudeln vermischt. 






Nicht sonderlich fotogen, aber lecker. Mit dran waren drei selbst gezogene Jalapeños. Die hatten doch mehr Feuer als erwartet.


----------



## hanzz (12. August 2022)

Oooch ich koch heut nix.
Bestelle Pizza, leg mich auf Couch und guck heut Abend Fußball. 
Chilli Milli Leck mich am Arsch Abend.
Hab eh heut mein Leck mich T Shirt an


----------



## hanzz (12. August 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Nicht sonderlich fotogen


Kommt ja nicht immer drauf an. Hauptsache lecker. Hört sich auf jeden Fall schmackofatzig an


----------



## hanzz (12. August 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> So, meine Kinder haben 2 harte Tage hinter sich und werden heute der Mühen belohnt. Gestern war für die Kids Pickern angesagt. Alleingelassen (fast) mit Entscheidungen über Hakengröße, festes Blei am Seitenarm, Durchlaufmontage, Köder. Heute war dann Selbiges beim reinen Stippen. Mais, Flocke, Mehlwürmer, Wurm, wie tief....
> Glücklich ob der gemeinsamen Zeit, dem Fischen und Spaß daran ging es dann gemeinsam an die Verwertung.
> Reichlich Grundeln geputzt
> Anhang anzeigen 414960
> ...


Schöne Aktion Rusty 

Geiles Essen. Da ham sich die Kids gefreut. Schön wenn man Kids ein Lachen ins Gesicht bringt und die Kids erleben, eigenes Essen fangen und zubereiten zu können. 
Erinnert mich an meinen ersten Aal und wie meine Oma den mit mir zu Brataal zubereitet hat.

Dieses Brot hab ich auch schon ähnlich öfter gemacht. In Polen heisst das Langos. Echt lecker.


----------



## silverfish (12. August 2022)

Trotz der warmen Wetters gab es grüne Bohneneintopf.
Mit zwei Stücken Ochsenschwanz ,durchwachsenem Kassler gewürfelt.
Fotos hab ich schon selbst wegzensiert.


----------



## Tikey0815 (12. August 2022)

Zu diesem Warmen Wetter etwas leichteres und mega Lecker   




Hähnchenbrust mit Bohnensalat und Kräuterbaguette


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (12. August 2022)

Schnelles Gericht. 
Rinderfilet mit Knoblauch Kartoffeln undPaprika.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (13. August 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Zu diesem Warmen Wetter etwas leichteres und mega Lecker
> Anhang anzeigen 415035
> 
> Hähnchenbrust mit Bohnensalat und Kräuterbaguette



Das sieht ja lecker aus, ich liebe Bohnensalat, und überhaupt, ich könnte sofort...........................
Sag mal, was ist das da unten rechts, Champis ??


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (13. August 2022)

Ich schätze Senf aus der Tube. Löwensenf?


----------



## Mescalero (13. August 2022)

Das könnte sein. Der Nestléthomysenf hat mehr gelbe Farbe drin und Bautzner gibt es nicht aus der Tube, soviel ich weiß.


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. August 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das könnte sein. Der Nestléthomysenf hat mehr gelbe Farbe drin und Bautzner gibt es nicht aus der Tube, soviel ich weiß.


Aber auf der Quetschflasche


----------



## Tikey0815 (13. August 2022)

Fast, Honig-Senf Soße aus der Flasche


----------



## silverfish (13. August 2022)

Nach all dem virtuellen Brassenschmaus musste ein richtiger Genussfisch in die Pfanne. Nur gesäubert, gesäuert und gesalzen in guter Butter gebraten.Dazu n Riesling.
Und heute mittag gibbet Schmorgurken.


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. August 2022)

Saibling....geil


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. August 2022)

Schnitzel, Salat mit french Dressing und Fritz....


----------



## silverfish (13. August 2022)

Einfach nur lecker.


----------



## Mooskugel (13. August 2022)

Bisschen Pfannengemüse. Gibt's heute Abend zur Grillwurst.


----------



## Tikey0815 (13. August 2022)

Heute gibts bei uns auch nur Grillwurst auf Brötchen


----------



## hanzz (13. August 2022)

So ähnlich bei mir.
Reste verwerten
Etwas welker Rucola

paar Champignons und Paprika inne Grillpfanne und dazu  ne Dose Thunfisch mit Zwiebeln und Ei.


----------



## hanzz (13. August 2022)

Taddaaaa


----------



## Mooskugel (13. August 2022)

Der Thunfisch sieht gut aus. Sag mal wie du hanzz den machst.


----------



## hanzz (13. August 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Der Thunfisch sieht gut aus. Sag mal wie du hanzz den machst.


Danke 
Ganz einfach eine Zwiebel, ein nicht zu hartes Ei, Salz, Pfeffer und Mayo.


----------



## Floma (13. August 2022)

Ich hab mich hier inspirieren lassen. Ein Weber Hähnchenaufsatz sollte allerdings 50 Euro kosten, die andere Marke im Obi sogar 55 Euro. Somit eben eine Bierdose, gefüllt mit Cola und gut mit Alufolie umwickelt.
Das Vögelchen braucht noch eine halbe Stunde, schätze ich.


----------



## silverfish (13. August 2022)

Ne halbè Stunde vergeht mit den passenden Getränken doch wie im Flug .


----------



## Jan_Cux (13. August 2022)

Die Dinger gibt es aus Edelstahl im Sommerabverkauf jedes Jahr bei Aldi und Lidl für 10 Euro.


----------



## Mooskugel (13. August 2022)

Nachtisch gab es auch noch


----------



## Tikey0815 (13. August 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Nachtisch gab es auch noch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 415133
> Anhang anzeigen 415134


Du weist schon, dass Eis verhältnismäßig wenig Vitamine enthält, deshalb muss man viel, vieeel !, davon Essen


----------



## hanzz (13. August 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Du weist schon, dass Eis verhältnismäßig wenig Vitamine enthält, deshalb muss man viel, vieeel !, davon Essen


Genau wie in Erdbeerkäse, Wurst und Kindermilch    

Ich hab mich für morgen auch inspirieren lassen
Und zwar von Professor Tinca und Tikey0815 
Morgen gibbet Schnitzel mit Pommes und Bohnen Salat. Leider keine gelben Bohnen bekommen, also grüne Bohnen. 

Mischpoke politisch unkorrekt Zigeuner und ich weil noch Pilze da sind Jäger. So.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (14. August 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> ....und Bautzner gibt es nicht aus der Tube, soviel ich weiß......



Doch, gibt es schon : 



			Bautzner Senf Tube - Google Suche
		


Nur leider nicht in jedem Supermarkt oder Discounter zu haben.
Wir suchen auch immer wieder, macht sich auf einer Urlaubs-Tour einfach besser als ein Becher.


----------



## Mescalero (14. August 2022)

Wieder was gelernt. Die Quetschflaschen habe ich schon gesehen, Tuben noch nie. Hier im Westen muss man sowieso froh sein, wenn man überhaupt welchen bekommt. Richtig geil ist übrigens Bautzner und Löwensempf 1:1 gemischt. Ruhig auch mal 1:2 probieren. Der scharfe Bautzner ist nämlich nix.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (14. August 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wieder was gelernt. Die Quetschflaschen habe ich schon gesehen, Tuben noch nie. Hier im Westen muss man sowieso froh sein, wenn man überhaupt welchen bekommt. Richtig geil ist übrigens Bautzner und Löwensempf 1:1 gemischt. Ruhig auch mal 1:2 probieren. Der scharfe Bautzner ist nämlich nix.



Das hab ich noch nicht probiert, werde ich mal, guter Tip.
Denn Senf hat hier irgendwie nicht die Schärfe, die ich mir wünschen würde.
Nicht mal mehr der "горчица" aus dem Russen-Laden.....


----------



## Mescalero (14. August 2022)

Gut schmeckenden scharfen Senf gibt es auch im Aldi. Könnte geschmacklich beinahe aus Düsseldorf kommen....scheint etwas weniger gesalzen zu sein. Aber vielleicht ist das auch nur Einbildung.

Bei dieser Bautz'ner-Diskussion werden Erinnerungen an meine Schlosserlehre wach. Einmal in der Woche kam der Fleischer mit einem fliegenden Stand im VEB vorbei und es gab Knoblauchwürste. Wie Bockwurst aber fast doppelt so groß und eben mit Knobi. Zu dritt haben wir je eine zum Mittag verdrückt und dazu Semmeln und einen Becher Senf. Die letzten Bissen musste es dann ohne gehen, so lange hat der Becher nicht gehalten.
Der Elst hat schon zum Frühstück so eine Wurst reingeschoben, mittags noch eine und zwischendurch ein Salamibrot. Aber der hat auch einen ganzen Kasten Cola pro Schicht ausgesoffen (20 x 0,33l) und einen Liter Milch - die bekamen wir als Erschwerniszulage gestellt. Völlig unnormal.


----------



## Floma (14. August 2022)

Guter Geschmack und fies scharf: Coleman's Mustard.

Der schmeckt ein wenig anders als unser Senf und ganz anders als französischer. Kurkuma ist drin, sonst nichts ungewöhnliches. Super zur Wurst. Nur die Beschaffung ist komplizierter (UK). Gibt es auch als Pulver, ich habe aber ein paar Gläser im Kühlschrank und die Tube im Auto (beim Metzger kostet ein Schlag vom Senf aus dem Eimer extra).


----------



## silverfish (14. August 2022)

Klar mag ich Senf . Bautzner sowieso.
Schade daß man den Tutower nicht mehr bekommt.
Bin aber der Meinung, zu ner richtig guten Wurst brauch ich keinen Senf.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. August 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Bin aber der Meinung, zu ner richtig guten Wurst brauch ich keinen Senf.


Hallo,

jein, kommt auf die Wurst an  . Für manche niemals für andere vielleicht und für einige unbedingt. Hat halt jeder da so seine Vorlieben.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. August 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Bin aber der Meinung, zu ner richtig guten Wurst brauch ich keinen Senf.


genau so ist es!


----------



## silverfish (14. August 2022)

Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten.
Ich schrieb ,ich brauche bei einer guten Wurst keinen Senf.
Nicht gekocht und auch keine Wurst gilt für ff. 
Für die sonntägliche Kaffeetafel bissl gebastelt.


----------



## silverfish (14. August 2022)

Zum Mittag ,auf Wunsch ,Hühnchenflügel.
Mir wars recht. Minimalistisch mit Reis Zwiebelsauce und Krautsalat.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. August 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten...



Man kann den Einsatz von Senf durchaus auch auf die Spitze treiben, selbst wenn es sich um den delikaten Bautz'ner handelt.
Oder ist das etwa Sauce Hollandaise, auf denen die Erdbeeren da gebettet liegen?


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. August 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Oder ist das etwa Sauce Hollandaise


Dr Oetker


----------



## silverfish (14. August 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Dr Oetker


Nöö der Dr. ist mit zu teuer.
Mein favorisiertes Produkt kostet nur ein Drittel von dem .
Ich sag immer ; "Ja , ich will."


----------



## Floma (14. August 2022)

Besungener Coleman's Mustard mit 4 Nürnbergerle.


----------



## Jason (14. August 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Besungener Coleman's Mustard mit 4 Nürnbergerle.


Hmm, guten Appetit. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jan_Cux (14. August 2022)

Von vier Nürnberger Würstchen wird man aber nur angehend Satt wenn man sie in ein Brötchen zwängt.


----------



## Stippi68 (14. August 2022)

Bei uns gab es heute Chinesiche Art.

Paprika, Möhre, Pilze, Zuckerschoten, Mungobohnensprossen und gebratenes Ei.

Grüße Stippi


----------



## Floma (14. August 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Von vier Nürnberger Würstchen wird man aber nur angehend Satt wenn man sie in ein Brötchen zwängt.


Ich hatte bereits eingeplant, die Reste der Kinder zu essen. Somit waren es immerhin 6 Nürnberger und ein Schusselchen Nudeln mit Olivenöl und Grana Padana.

Das ist beim Essengehen mittlerweile ein echtes Problem für mich. Meine Frau und das größere Kind bestellen grundsätzlich eine normale Portion - manchmal reicht klein nicht und dann ist Drama - und erwarten, dass ich die Teller leere. Ich bestelle mir schon Sachen wie Thunfischsalat, Miesmuscheln ohne Beilagen oder eine Suppe. Dazu kommt sowieso noch so Dinge wie eines von zwei Schnitzel, eine 3/8-Pizza, ein fast voller Teller Bolognese, etc.


----------



## yukonjack (14. August 2022)

Stippi68 schrieb:


> Bei uns gab es heute Chinesiche Art.
> 
> Paprika, Möhre, Pilze, Zuckerschoten, Mungobohnensprossen und gebratenes Ei.
> 
> ...


Sieht gut aus aber ich hoffe du hast noch genug "Nachschlag"


----------



## silverfish (15. August 2022)

Heute wird nix geköchelt .
Bin den ganzen Tag mit Bahn S Bahn und Konsorten unterwegs.
Eben hab ich mir n Döner geholt.
Beim Teutates, war der lecker.


----------



## rustaweli (15. August 2022)

Sollte eigentlich nur eine Brotzeit zum Abend werden. Hatte aber nach der Arbeit solchen Hunger das ich einkaufen mußte. 
Wurde dann eben Kartoffelgratin mit Blumenkohl-Nuggets.


----------



## Blueser (15. August 2022)

Als Lebensmittelhändler würde ich nur Leute mit leerem Magen in den Laden lassen ...


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. August 2022)

Für ein Bild hat es nicht gereicht, auch schnelle Küche, Calzone mit Dönerfleisch, frischen Pilzen und Sauce Hollandaise.


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. August 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich nur eine Brotzeit zum Abend werden. Hatte aber nach der Arbeit solchen Hunger das ich einkaufen mußte.
> Wurde dann eben Kartoffelgratin mit Blumenkohl-Nuggets.
> Anhang anzeigen 415301
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 415302


Wie hast Du die Nuggets gemacht, sehen
Verdammt lecker aus, wie "echte" aus Hähnchen


----------



## Niklas32 (16. August 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wie hast Du die Nuggets gemacht, sehen
> Verdammt lecker aus, wie "echte" aus Hähnchen


Das würde mich auch interessieren. Sehen echt lecker aus. 

Bei mir gab es heute Mittag Spaghetti mit Champignon-Pesto-Geschnetzeltem. War sehr lecker.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. August 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Ich hatte bereits eingeplant, die Reste der Kinder zu essen.



Sollten wir jetzt nicht besser den Kinderschutzbund anrufen?


----------



## silverfish (16. August 2022)

Hatte heut die selbe Idee wie Niklas. Aber mit Wurschtgoulasch.


----------



## hanzz (16. August 2022)

Menemen
Ist zwar Frühstück aber da sind wir ja nicht so.
Schön scharf
Petersilie fehlt, hab ich vergessen einzukaufen. 
Irgendwas vergesse ich immer, trotz Zettel,ich Doofmann.


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. August 2022)

Die Sucuk hast du auch vergessen.


----------



## hanzz (16. August 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Die Sucuk hast du auch vergessen.


Heut war vegetarisch angesagt. 
Nach Pizza, Döner und Schnitzel Tagen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Heut war vegetarisch angesagt.
> Nach Pizza, Döner und Schnitzel Tagen.


Stimmt ist besser, nur Fleisch von Vegetarischen Tieren essen


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Menemen
> Ist zwar Frühstück aber da sind wir ja nicht so.
> Schön scharf
> Petersilie fehlt, hab ich vergessen einzukaufen.
> ...


Hanzz, dass Du ein Doofmann bist, 
stimmt schon, aber ein ganz netter Doofmann


----------



## silverfish (17. August 2022)

Weil ick schon wieder Bock druff hatte und weil es auch günstig war, gab es Langohr.
Hmmm. Voll rinjehauen.


----------



## heinzi (17. August 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Weil ick schon wieder Bock druff hatte und weil es auch günstig war, gab es Langohr.
> Hmmm. Voll rinjehauen.


Hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gemacht, gute Anregung. Dankeeeee.


----------



## Ostseesilber (17. August 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Weil ick schon wieder Bock druff hatte und weil es auch günstig war, gab es Langohr.
> Hmmm. Voll rinjehauen.


Sieht sehr gut aus, kannst du mal das Rezept näher beschreiben bitte? Kochst du das Langohr wie Hühnchen?


----------



## Niklas32 (18. August 2022)

Gestern Abend gab es ein schönes Stückchen Fleisch.


----------



## Niklas32 (18. August 2022)

Heute zum Mittag mal was richtig ungesundes. Nen dicken Burger mit Kartoffeltaschen und ner schnellen Salsa.


----------



## silverfish (18. August 2022)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus, kannst du mal das Rezept näher beschreiben bitte? Kochst du das Langohr wie Hühnchen?


Erst die Teile anbraten ringsrum. Dann reichlich Zwiebeln ,am besten Schalotten dazu. Dann ablöschen und zu gedeckt nee Stunde köcheln lassen. Das mache ich aber nur weil die Röhre nicht an soll. Besser nach dem Anbraten mit den Schalotten und etwas Flüssigkeit in geschlossenem Bräter(geht auch mit Alufolie verschlossen) ca. 2 -2.5 h bei 100- 120 Grad in der Röhre. Wenn Fleischstücke sich lösen ,herausnehmen un Sauce leicht andicken.
 Flüssigkeit Wasser oder Wein oder beides verdünnt.  Ca 0,5l  auf 1.5kg Fleisch.
Unten noch paar ältere Kningsbilder.
Serviettenkloss best Beilage ever!!


----------



## silverfish (18. August 2022)

Statt des Silu ,welcher beim Bekannten in der Lake ruht ,kam ich mir Burger ,Garnelen,Ananas und Käse zurück.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (19. August 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Erst die Teile anbraten ringsrum. Dann reichlich Zwiebeln ,am besten Schalotten dazu. Dann ablöschen und zu gedeckt nee Stunde köcheln lassen. Das mache ich aber nur weil die Röhre nicht an soll. Besser nach dem Anbraten mit den Schalotten und etwas Flüssigkeit in geschlossenem Bräter(geht auch mit Alufolie verschlossen) ca. 2 -2.5 h bei 100- 120 Grad in der Röhre. Wenn Fleischstücke sich lösen ,herausnehmen un Sauce leicht andicken.
> Flüssigkeit Wasser oder Wein oder beides verdünnt.  Ca 0,5l  auf 1.5kg Fleisch.
> Unten noch paar ältere Kningsbilder.
> Serviettenkloss best Beilage ever!!



So oder auch leicht abgewandelt funzt das auch im DO


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. August 2022)

Heute gab es mal keine Fischstäbchen.


----------



## Angelmann67 (19. August 2022)

Wir bauen uns gerade einen.
Und obwohl wir recht nah, an der holländischen Grenze wohnen, ist damit nicht der Joint gemeint. 
Schaut her.


----------



## Blueser (19. August 2022)

Sieht sehr gut aus! Ich persönlich würde die Burger Buns weglassen, mit zunehmend Alter isst man eben weniger ...


----------



## Angelmann67 (19. August 2022)

Der erste Gang war mit LaugenBuns 
und der zweite, mit BriochBuns, lecker Cheddar aufe Patties und crossen Bacon.
Der Hamma.


----------



## Angelmann67 (19. August 2022)

So jetzt wird richtig fies,
habe, online, noch Rezept, für die BigMac-Sosse gefunden.
Die ist der Kracher :https://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/2591961406991269/Big-Mac-Burger-Sauce.html
Guten Hunger.


----------



## silverfish (19. August 2022)

Freitag Fischtag .Aber klar doch.
Schollenfilets mit Gurken-Rote Beete Salat.
Alternativ gab es für Nichtfischesser Schmorgurke mit Bratwurst.
Da ich beides gekocht habe ,natürlich beides gefuttert.


----------



## Blueser (19. August 2022)

Die Kohlzeit beginnt  , Nachbar hatte uns zum Wirsingkohlrouladenessen eingeladen. Nächste Woche geht es weiter mit Wirsingsuppe mit Kassler Rippchen.








PS: und ja, die Roulade hatte wirklich mindestens 20cm... 
Und warum fällt mir dazu gerade wieder der göttliche Luis de Funès ein?


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. August 2022)

Gestern gab es wilde Bierhühner


----------



## daci7 (20. August 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Gestern gab es wilde Bierhühner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum wild?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. August 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Gestern gab es wilde Bierhühner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum nur kommt einem bei diesem Anblick der folgende Song in den Sinn?


----------



## silverfish (20. August 2022)

Immer Brot zum Frühstück ? Ach nöö .
Lieber ne Scheibe Hackbraten und
Bratäpel.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. August 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Warum nur kommt einem bei diesem Anblick der folgende Song in den Sinn?


Hallo,

der Song erinnert mich immer an die Beerdigung eines ehemaligen Kollegen, welcher mit 60 Jahren das Zeitliche segnete. Er wurde bei seiner Beerdigung gespielt, was angesichts des geführten Lebens des Verstorbenen als sehr passend empfunden wurde. Das Requiem von Mozart wäre da wirklich fehl am Platz gewesen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## silverfish (20. August 2022)

Der Besuch wollte light und bekam Salat mit Putenstreifen.
Ich Leberkas mit dunkler Bratensauce.
Dessert war nur für mich  . Da brauchte ich nix abgeben.


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. August 2022)

Leberkäse mit Bratensoße... merk ich mir  

Meine Mutter benötigte Platz in "ihrer" Kühltruhe also gab es heute Hornhecht aus der Pfanne mit Kartoffelspalten und als Nachtisch Yoguhrt mit Brombeeren aus dem Garten, alles zubereitet von Mutti   Hab leider kein Bild gemacht.


----------



## Steff-Peff (20. August 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Die Kohlzeit beginnt  , Nachbar hatte uns zum Wirsingkohlrouladenessen eingeladen. Nächste Woche geht es weiter mit Wirsingsuppe mit Kassler Rippchen.
> Anhang anzeigen 415597
> Anhang anzeigen 415598
> 
> ...


Mit dem Nachbarn sollte man sich gut stellen


----------



## Minimax (20. August 2022)

Nabend Jungs,
Hier wurden wieder so herrlich Sachen gepostet, mir läuft das Wasser im Munde zusammen.
Ich will die Köstliche Pracht nicht durch ein Dosensuppenreview* stören.

Jedoch gibt's heute Abend bei mir Schweinebraten nach Art des Lord Sandwich:


----------



## Blueser (20. August 2022)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Mit dem Nachbarn sollte man sich gut stellen


Yep, hab ihm heute einen FI-Schutzschalter (RCD) in seiner Datsche verbaut. Immer wenn die Poolpumpe lief, war ein Krippeln beim Kontakt mit dem Wasser zu verspüren. Lag wohl an der Zeitschaltuhr, welche nicht für den Außenbereich vorgesehen ist. Das Ding raus und eine Schaltuhr für außen verbaut. Damit so etwas oder gar schlimmeres nicht nochmal passiert, eben jetzt der FI. Hätte ich aber auch ohne Kohlrouladen gemacht ...


----------



## Angelmann67 (20. August 2022)

So, heute maln Grilltag eingelegt, nach all dem Fleisch, beim Burger-Essen.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (21. August 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Gestern gab es wilde Bierhühner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sieht ja mal gut aus.......
.......was für ein geiles Equipment    
Son Gockel könnt ich jetzt auch, irgendwie ist das aber auch gemein....


----------



## Jason (21. August 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Jungs,
> Hier wurden wieder so herrlich Sachen gepostet, mir läuft das Wasser im Munde zusammen.
> Ich will die Köstliche Pracht nicht durch ein Dosensuppenreview* stören.
> 
> ...


Verdammt, sieht der Braten lecker aus. Ich sehe da ein Fleischthermometer im Hintergrund. Auf wieviel Grad Innenthemperatur lässt du ihn garen? Wenn wir so einen Braten zubereiten und ihn aufschneiden fragt meine Liebste immer ob er durch ist.

Gruß Jason


----------



## JottU (21. August 2022)

Ohne viel Schnickschnack heute. Fisch in die Pfanne, paar Kartoffelecken dazu und fertig.


----------



## silverfish (21. August 2022)

Habs heut locker angehen lassen.Hähnchenkeule mit lecker Sösschen und Gurkensalat.


----------



## Minimax (21. August 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Verdammt, sieht der Braten lecker aus. Ich sehe da ein Fleischthermometer im Hintergrund. Auf wieviel Grad Innenthemperatur lässt du ihn garen? Wenn wir so einen Braten zubereiten und ihn aufschneiden fragt meine Liebste immer ob er durch ist.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich hab mich belesen und gelernt, das ein Schweinibraten so 65 bis 70 im Kern haben soll- meiner war dann aber ganz durch weil ich ihn Krustimässig noch etwas unter den Grill gelegt habe.

Das war in dem Fall beabsichtigt, da ich ihn ja nicht als saftigen Rosebraten für den Familientisch haben wollte, sondern als 'kalten' Sandwichbraten für zwei Tage: da ists besser ihn durchzugehen und dafür umso dünner zu schneiden (die Scheiben auf dem Bild sind viel zu dick).

Das gezeigte Bratenthermometer ist ok, aber die Skala zeigt verrückte Empfehlungen für verschiedene Fleischsorten. Freund&Feinschmecker Tricast Heinz hat ein elektronisches, drahtloses mit Pieper wenn die eingestellte Temperatur erreicht ist. So etwas würde ich empfehlen.


----------



## Blueser (21. August 2022)

Die beste Methode zum Haltbarmachen von Wirsingkohl ist die fertige Zubereitung der unterschiedlichsten Gerichte daraus und das portionsweise Einfrieren. Hier wieder mal Kohlrouladen  vorm Braten und Krautpfanne mit Gehacktes. Hat mein fleißiges Frauchen gemacht:


----------



## Tricast (21. August 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das gezeigte Bratenthermometer ist ok, aber die Skala zeigt verrückte Empfehlungen für verschiedene Fleischsorten. Freund&Feinschmecker Tricast Heinz hat ein elektronisches, drahtloses mit Pieper wenn die eingestellte Temperatur erreicht ist. So etwas würde ich empfehlen.


Dein Freund und Vielfraß hat ein Thermometer mit Kabel, ein ganz billiges, so in der Art mit Alarm beim erreichen der Kerntemperatur.








						Fleischthemometer Koch Thermometer Digital Ofenthermometer bis 250°C mit Timer  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Fleischthemometer Koch Thermometer Digital Ofenthermometer bis 250°C mit Timer in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Gruß Heinz


----------



## Floma (21. August 2022)

Heute Abend gab es auch bei mir nochmal Bierhähnchen.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Gewürzlake und Hähnchen vom Grill? Also Wasser, viel Salz (kein Nitrit), ein paar Gewürze.


----------



## Vanner (21. August 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Thermometer mit Kabel, ein ganz billiges, so in der Art mit Alarm beim erreichen der Kerntemperatur.



Dieses habe ich auch, bin zufrieden damit.


----------



## Minimax (21. August 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Die beste Methode zum Haltbarmachen von Wirsingkohl ist die fertige Zubereitung der unterschiedlichsten Gerichte daraus und das portionsweise Einfrieren. Hier wieder mal Kohlrouladen  vorm Braten und Krautpfanne mit Gehacktes. Hat mein fleißiges Frauchen gemacht:
> Anhang anzeigen 415745
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 415746


Mir gefällt besonders, daß Die Kohlrouladen von Mrs. Bluser so schlanke, feine Schmankerl sind. Kohlrouladen werden oft viel zu gross dimensioniert, so das sie wie Kreuzungen aus nem American Football und einer ertrunkenen Fledermaus aussehen, ganze Hackbraten mit hauchdünnen Kohlblättchen zur Zierde. Mrs. Bluesers Versionen sind kleine feine Krautwickel, sehr appetitlich!

In Rumänien lieben die Menschen 'Sarmale', winzig kleine Minikohlrouladen, in allem ein  Ebenbild unserer Kohlrouladen nur in winzig*. Auch schön geschmort und in schöner brauner Sauce, dazu Kertoffeln oder Mamaliga (Polenta). Kennt die einer oder hat sie gar selbst hergestellt?



*Sozusagen ein Crossover zwischen traditionell 'altdeutscher' Küche mit Geschmorten Roulanden der Siebenbürger Sachsen und den kleinen Hackfleischäppchen und gerollten Weinblättern der osmanisch/balkanischen Küche. Sehr schmackhaft & reizvoll!


----------



## Blueser (21. August 2022)

Das Geheimnis dieses Wickelbildes liegt u.A.  im leichten Plätten des Strunkes der vorgekochten Krautblätter unter Folie. Wenn man den Strunk keilförmig raus schneidet, werden die damit gewickelten Rouladen unförmig.


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. August 2022)

Ich will ja nich nerven, aber könntet Ihr mal ein idiotensicheres Kohlrouladenrezept Schritt für Schritt posten? 
Nur so was man braucht und wie die Arbeitsschritte sind und wie man die Sosse macht... Wäre fein... Wenn nich, dann nich


----------



## Mescalero (22. August 2022)

Damit nervst du niemanden, dafür ist dieser Thread doch da. Ich weiß zwar, wie man Kohlrouladen macht aber andere können das mit Sicherheit noch besser....*zu Blueser schiel*


----------



## Blueser (22. August 2022)

Im Prinzip machen wir das genau so, wie hier beschrieben, Wirsing ist aber unser Favorit. Das mit dem Strunk hatte ich ja oben schon erwähnt. Die Soße wird bei uns mit Creme Fraiche abgebunden.


----------



## silverfish (22. August 2022)

_Den Mittelstrunk vom Kohlkopf mit Zwiebel und Möhrenstreifen anbraten und dann mit Flüssigkeit ablöschen . Je nach Intensität des Röstens wird die Sauce dunkel._


----------



## Blueser (22. August 2022)

Yep, die Reste vom Kohl werden mit angebraten. So handhaben wir das auch.
Ist dennoch Kohl übrig, wird daraus Schichtkraut, Suppe etc. gemacht.


----------



## bic zip (22. August 2022)

irgendwie hab ich jetzt tierischen Hunger auf Kohlrouladen


----------



## Blueser (22. August 2022)

Schichtkraut ist Kohlroulade für Faule ...


----------



## Floma (22. August 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Im Prinzip machen wir das genau so, wie hier beschrieben, Wirsing ist aber unser Favorit. Das mit dem Strunk hatte ich ja oben schon erwähnt. Die Soße wird bei uns mit Creme Fraiche abgebunden.


Danke für den Link. Ihr bratet aber nicht mit Margarine wie in dem Rezept an? Auf die Idee bin ich bisher noch nicht gekommen und und kann mir das auch nicht so recht vorstellen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Schichtkraut ist Kohlroulade für Faule ...



Jupp.
Bei uns heißt das dann Schmorkohl.


----------



## hanzz (22. August 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.
> Bei uns heißt das dann Schmorkohl.


Jupp
Bei uns auch.
Kartoffeln sind dann auch schon drin.
Der Kohl muss richtig braun dabei werden.


----------



## Blueser (22. August 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Danke für den Link. Ihr bratet aber nicht mit Margarine wie in dem Rezept an? Auf die Idee bin ich bisher noch nicht gekommen und und kann mir das auch nicht so recht vorstellen.


Doch doch, in Sonnenblumenmargarine.


----------



## Tikey0815 (22. August 2022)

Bei uns gibts Kohlrouladen nur bei kalten Temperaturen


----------



## heinzi (22. August 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Bei uns gibts Kohlrouladen nur bei kalten Temperaturen


...bei uns auch , so ab 25°C.


----------



## Blueser (22. August 2022)

Wir machen Kohlgerichte, wenn der Wirsing reif ist. Temperaturen sind uns schnuppe ...


----------



## silverfish (22. August 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> irgendwie hab ich jetzt tierischen Hunger auf Kohlrouladen


Dann mach ich Dir mal so richtig Appetiet.


----------



## bic zip (22. August 2022)

auch so ne geile dunkelbraune Soße und richtig Röstaromen am Kohl

da könnt ich ein Vollbad drin nehmen!


----------



## Mescalero (22. August 2022)

Currywurst & Pommes Spezial


----------



## Tikey0815 (22. August 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Currywurst & Pommes Spezial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg  das ist gebratene Fleischwursch mit Currysoße, sach nicht Currywurst dazu,denk an meine Nerven, mein Herz, meln Gemüt, das schlichte


----------



## hanzz (22. August 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Omg  das ist gebratene Fleischwursch mit Currysoße, sach nicht Currywurst dazu,denk an meine Nerven, mein Herz, meln Gemüt, das schlichte


Bin auch etwas zusammengezuckt  

Sieht aber trotzdem geil aus und schmeckt sicherlich saugeil.


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. August 2022)

Ist ne Currywurst, frag mal in Wolfsburg in der Volkswagen Kantine...


----------



## hanzz (22. August 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Volkswagen


Schummeln also nicht nur mit ihren Autos.


----------



## Tikey0815 (22. August 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ist ne Currywurst, frag mal in Wolfsburg in der Volkswagen Kantine...


Die bei Volkswagen glauben ja auch sie bauen Autos


----------



## hanzz (22. August 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Die bei Volkswagen glauben ja auch sie bauen Autos


Fährst du nicht auch einen, so wie ich auch?


----------



## Tikey0815 (22. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Fährst du nicht auch einen, so wie ich auch?


Zwei sogar   Deshalb weiß ich so gut Bescheid


----------



## Minimax (22. August 2022)

Nabend, liebe Schlemmer,
Hier mal ein kleiner Herbst/Winter Gruss.
Ich hatte ja diesen Schweinibraten mit dem Rotwein/Zwiebelsööößchen* gemacht, als Sandwichbraten. Aber da war noch viel übrig. 

Ich hab heute im Froster Kroketten gefunden, und noch ein Glas Rotkohl im Vorratsschrank. Da hab ich mir einfach mal ein winterliches Reste/Tiefkühl/Glasgemüse Essen gemacht: 

_Schweinebraten** mit Kroketten, Rotkraut und Sauce_. Jahreszeitlich nicht unbedingt passend, und natürlich mit Fertigelementen, aber doch sehr schmackhaft.





	

		
			
		

		
	
oje, hoffentlich krieg ich keine Alpträume vom schweren Essen.
Hg
Minimax

*Selten haben mir die Küchengötter so eine gute Sauce geschenkt, vmtl. Ein Zufall: Ich hoffe ich kriege sie nochmal so hin, und dann würde ich sie aber nochmal sieben/pürieren, damit sie schöner und glatter aussieht für Gäste&Familie.

**Durchgebratener Schweinibraten, umso mehr wenn aufgewärmt, ist anfällig gegen Trockenheit. Man kann dem Ausweichen, wenn man immer nur soviel abschneidet, wie man den Gästen vorlegen kann, und vor allem die Scheiben sehr dünn, ca 5mm, schneidet, und dann lieber 2 Scheiben vorlegt. Und natürlich viel Sooß.


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. August 2022)

Currywurst, hier mal einige Bilder, Regional sehr verschieden.


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. August 2022)

Bei uns im Norden eher die frittierte Kochwurst, die südliche Currywurst nennt sich hier Bratcurrywurst und kommt vom Grill. Und ist nur selten zu bekommen. Hier kommt die Currywurst aus der Friteuse.


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. August 2022)

Mir persöhnlich schmeckt die Berliner Currywurst ohne Darm am besten. Aber die bekomme ich hier überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Mooskugel (23. August 2022)

Sagt mal. Kennt noch wer den Begriff Heißwurst anstatt Bockwurst?


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. August 2022)

Klar,  Heißwurst ist für mich alles was man in Wasser erwärmt,  ob nun Bockwurst,  Wiener,  Frankfurter und was es sonst noch gibt. Und Bockwurst ist eben eine mit einer knackigen Pelle oder Haut.


----------



## silverfish (23. August 2022)

Hörte auch den Begriff Siedewurst .
Sag ich selbst manchmal. Ja ja die 23 Jahre haben Spuren hinterlassen.
Viertel vor. Viertel nach.
Wie sang olle GW.
"Besser es zu lassen. Nur man würd auch was verpassen ."


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. August 2022)

Über 2 Pfund Naschwerk...

Steh' einfach drauf und "musste" zugreifen...


----------



## heinzi (23. August 2022)

Wenn ich schon eine Currywurst sehe bei der die Soße nur aus zuckersüßen mit Stärke eingedickten Ketchup besteht und das Billigcurrypulver anschließend so lieblos wie maßlos einfach drüber gestreut wird, ja dann mag ich das kaum noch. Bei dieser Methode kann die Wurst noch so gut sein, am Ende gibt das nix. Wer mal selbst ein Ketchup hergestellt hat und das mit einem wirklich guten Currypulver erhitzt und über die gute Wurst gegeben hat, der weiß wie eine gute Currywurst schmecken muss. Es gibt leider nicht mehr viele Imbissstuben die ihre Currysoße selber herstellen.


----------



## silverfish (23. August 2022)

Die wirklich guten Imbissbuden machen ihren Ketchup selbst. Das Rezept wird wie die Augäpfel gehütet.
Es kann schon was dauern die richtige Mischung zu finden.
Mein Ketchuprezept ist auch eins der Dinge die for eyes only bleiben.
Heute gibt es Bouletten mit Böhnchen . Für mich Kalbsleber mit Zwiebel und Apfelringen.
Bilder später.


----------



## Blueser (23. August 2022)

Meine beste Currysoße ist nicht geheim, steht überall im Netz: Currysoße nach Frank Rosin ...


----------



## Mescalero (23. August 2022)

Die Currywurstpolizei kennt keine Gnade, stelle ich fest. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass auf die Verletzung des Currywurststandards Ächtung steht, ich wusste noch nicht einmal, dass es einen gibt. Ignoranterweise nahm ich an, dass verschiedene Varianten trotzdem als Currywurst bezeichnet werden dürfen. Meine aufrichtige Entschuldigung, ich wollte niemandes Gefühle verletzen. 

heinzi 
Das Currypulver ist eins der besten, die man für Geld kaufen kann und alles andere als billig. Die Rajah-Dose ist alt und schon tausendmal nachgefüllt.


----------



## Bronni (23. August 2022)

Heute war es ganz einfach: Bratkartoffeln mit Speck und Zwiebeln, weich gekochte Eier, mehr nicht, einfach und lecker!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silverfish (23. August 2022)

Sind pappesatt.
Leber war zart.Ein Gedicht.
Gleich noch Matjesstücke in Joghurt mit Zwiebel und Apfelstückchen versenkt.
Gibts morgen.
Bin immer noch ganz high von dem Duft der bratenden Bouletten.


----------



## Skott (23. August 2022)

silverfish
Sieht alles sehr lecker aus...
Hast du etwa die Leberpfanne alleine verdrückt..?
Was hast du da für einen schicken Ofen? Alter Küchenherd mit Holzfeuerung?
Stell doch bitte mal ein Bild ein, wo der Ofen ganz zu sehen ist...


----------



## silverfish (23. August 2022)

Na sicher. Warn doch grad mal 400gr vonne Kalbsleber.
Ist n alter Beistellherd.
Kochen fast nur mit Holz. Kohle nur bei längeren Braten .
Die Gaswucherer werden nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Skott (23. August 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Na sicher. Warn doch grad mal 400gr vonne Kalbsleber.
> Ist n alter Beistellherd.
> Kochen fast nur mit Holz. Kohle nur bei längeren Braten .
> Die Gaswucherer werden nicht unterstützt.


Respekt, 400g Fleisch plus Beilagen...
Wäre ein Ofenfoto bei Gelegenheit möglich...?


----------



## Blueser (23. August 2022)

Ist das der hier? Klick!

Den hatten meine Eltern auch ...


----------



## Angelmann67 (23. August 2022)

Minimax, leckeres Essen geht immer.


----------



## silverfish (23. August 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ist das der hier? Klick!
> 
> Den hatten meine Eltern auch ...


Jenau det Modell.


----------



## heinzi (23. August 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das Currypulver ist eins der besten, die man für Geld kaufen kann und alles andere als billig. Die Rajah-Dose ist alt und schon tausendmal nachgefüllt.


Mescalero, mein Beitrag zielte nicht auf dein Foto ab ( Wort drauf !)  sondern spiegelt meine Erfahrung hier mit den Currywürsten der hiesigen Pommesbuden wider. Auf keinen Fall wollte ich dein Herz für selbstgemachte Currywürste treffen. Sorry wenn ich`s dennoch tat. Allerdings möchte ich dennoch sagen, das deine Currysoße mir so nicht recht gefallen würde, sie sieht noch unfertig aus, eher wie die Einzelteile eines Bausatzes. Ich mag es lieber wenn die Soße eine harmonische Einheit bildet, also das Curry im Ketchup eingebettet ist. Und Du hast Recht, ein gutes Currypulver kostet richtig Geld. In den meisten Currypulvern ist das Kurkuma der Hauptbestandteil, was es recht preiswert macht. Ich hatte mal ein Currypulver das sehr dunkel war, also weniger Kurkuma aber dafür andere Gewürze. Das war nicht nur teuer sondern auch überaus lecker.


----------



## Thomas. (23. August 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> . Für mich Kalbsleber mit Zwiebel und Apfelringen.
> Bilder später.


ich wollte auch Leber (aber Schwein) Frau losgeschickt, nix Leber zu bekommen erst wider ende September wäre jetzt zu warm


----------



## Minimax (23. August 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich wollte auch Leber (aber Schwein) Frau losgeschickt, nix Leber zu bekommen erst wider ende September wäre jetzt zu warm


Mmmhh, Leber, das wär auch mal wieder was. Sehr lecker ist auch Kaninchenleber, ganz was feines.


----------



## Tricast (23. August 2022)

Viktualien.shop
					

Wir handeln für euch: Gesunde, nachhaltige und qualitativ hochwertige Lebensmittel zu fairen Preisen. Esst & trinkt natürlich | Das Team vom…




					www.viktualien.shop
				




Curry Jaipur ist mein Favorit.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Thomas. (23. August 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Viktualien.shop
> 
> 
> Wir handeln für euch: Gesunde, nachhaltige und qualitativ hochwertige Lebensmittel zu fairen Preisen. Esst & trinkt natürlich | Das Team vom…
> ...



Inhalt 65 g (15,69 € * / 100 g) 10,20 €

alles was mit Essen zu tun hat schaue ich nicht so genau auf Preise, aber 65gr. Curry für 10€ finde ich doch dann mehr als überteuert, zumal das ja nur eine Gewürzmischung ist, für Currywurst und Döbeltulip tut auch 60gr. 1,99€


----------



## Minimax (23. August 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Inhalt 65 g (15,69 € * / 100 g) 10,20 €
> 
> alles was mit Essen zu tun hat schaue ich nicht so genau auf Preise, aber 65gr. Curry für 10€ finde ich doch dann mehr als überteuert, zumal das ja nur eine Gewürzmischung ist, für Currywurst und Döbeltulip tut auch 60gr. 1,99€


Naa, Heinz Tricast Und Susanne Stippi68 wissen schon was gut ist. Für so ne exzellente Würzmischung muss dann aber der ganze Rest vom Gericht ebenfalls entsprechend sein.  Für ganz profane Curry-Saucen Herstellung reicht mir aber auch eine günstige Mischung. Ich bin aber kein großer Curry Fan, muss ich dazu sagen.
Und wenn ich Currytulip für meine Johnnies zubereite, hau ich einfach 'Ja!' Curry oder ähnliches für 69ct das Glas drauf.
Aber hier geht ja um Menschen-Essen.


----------



## Thomas. (23. August 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Naa, Heinz @Tricast Und Susanne @Stippi68 wissen schon was gut ist.


würde ich auch nicht bezweifeln, ich bin ja auch von mir ausgegangen, und Curry kommt bei mir auf die besagte Wurst, und Huhn mit Reis das wars bei mir. Ich wüsste nicht wo ich es noch für verwenden würde bzw. könnte, und da reicht mir das 0815 Curry


----------



## Minimax (23. August 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> würde ich auch nicht bezweifeln, ich bin ja auch von mir ausgegangen, und Curry kommt bei mir auf die besagte Wurst, und Huhn mit Reis das wars bei mir. Ich wüsste nicht wo ich es noch für verwenden würde bzw. könnte, und da reicht mir das 0815 Curry


Eben eben. In meiner Küche spielt Curry auch nur ein Nischendasein, da wären die herrlichen Mischungen an mir verschwendet. Auch mir reicht die 0815 Version.


----------



## fordprefect (23. August 2022)

Currypulver geht schon mal, aber ich nutze das nur noch selten. In Curry gehört eh kein Currypulver rein .


----------



## Minimax (23. August 2022)

Liebe Schlemmerkollegen,
nächste Woche geht's auf Urlaub unter südlicher Sonne. Allerdings im Apartement als Selbstversorger, und the Powers that be (ihr wisst wen ich meine..) haben mich zum Küchenmeister des vermutlich nur rudimentär ausgestatteten Apartements bestimmt.

Also übe ich schon einmal, mit der Maßgabe  Minimaler Zeitaufwand, minimaler Geschirreinsatz. Hier mein erster Test am Heimischen Herd, ich nenne es 'maritimer Inselsnack';









Ein leckeres Gerichtlein, Weissbrot fehlt auf dem Bild, ob lauwarm zum späten Frühstück statt Würstchen und Bacon, oder warm abends nach einem anstrengenden Urlaubstag, dann aber mit einem Kartöffelchen oder zwei.

Eine Pfanne, Ein Schneidbrett, ein Messer und 12 Minuten. Genug um mir Luft zum Rockfishing zu verschaffen.

Hg
Minischontotalgestresst


----------



## heinzi (24. August 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe Schlemmerkollegen,
> nächste Woche geht's auf Urlaub unter südlicher Sonne. Allerdings im Apartement als Selbstversorger, und the Powers that be (ihr wisst wen ich meine..) haben mich zum Küchenmeister des vermutlich nur rudimentär ausgestatteten Apartements bestimmt.
> 
> Also übe ich schon einmal, mit der Maßgabe  Minimaler Zeitaufwand, minimaler Geschirreinsatz. Hier mein erster Test am Heimischen Herd, ich nenne es 'maritimer Inselsnack';
> ...


Das sieht optisch sehr gut aus. Aber was ist es denn? Brathering maritim?


----------



## hanzz (24. August 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe Schlemmerkollegen,
> nächste Woche geht's auf Urlaub unter südlicher Sonne. Allerdings im Apartement als Selbstversorger, und the Powers that be (ihr wisst wen ich meine..) haben mich zum Küchenmeister des vermutlich nur rudimentär ausgestatteten Apartements bestimmt.
> 
> Also übe ich schon einmal, mit der Maßgabe  Minimaler Zeitaufwand, minimaler Geschirreinsatz. Hier mein erster Test am Heimischen Herd, ich nenne es 'maritimer Inselsnack';
> ...


sieht barschig, makrelig aus, aber sehr appetitlich frisch, ich kann den Duft fast vernehmen.

Zum Brot, wenn keines da ist.

Hatte ich schon mal irgendwo hier erwähnt.
Mit Wasser, Mehl, Hefe (wenn vorhanden), Zucker, Salz und etwas Olivenöl geht ein schneller Teig, der ganz dünn ausgerollt in einer Pfanne kurz gebacken wird. Zack haste kleine wunderbare Fladen.
Schwarzkümmel und Sesam im Teig schmeckt auch super.

Aber aufpassen, es geht schnell und zack ist das Brot hart ge(braten)backen.


----------



## Mescalero (24. August 2022)

Das geht so einfach und, wenn man mal etwas Routine hat, auch sehr schnell, dass es in vielen Kulturen ganz normal ist, zweimal am Tag frisches Brot zu machen. Und die Möglichkeiten zum Variieren sind beinahe endlos....gewürzt oder nicht, mit Körnern, mit Kräutern, mit Knobi, mit anderen Mehlsorten, mit getrockneten Tomaten oder Oliven....


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (24. August 2022)




----------



## Minimax (24. August 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Das sieht optisch sehr gut aus. Aber was ist es denn? Brathering maritim?





hanzz schrieb:


> sieht barschig, makrelig aus, aber sehr appetitlich frisch, ich kann den Duft fast vernehmen.
> 
> Zum Brot, wenn keines da ist.
> 
> ...





Mescalero schrieb:


> Das geht so einfach und, wenn man mal etwas Routine hat, auch sehr schnell, dass es in vielen Kulturen ganz normal ist, zweimal am Tag frisches Brot zu machen. Und die Möglichkeiten zum Variieren sind beinahe endlos....gewürzt oder nicht, mit Körnern, mit Kräutern, mit Knobi, mit anderen Mehlsorten, mit getrockneten Tomaten oder Oliven....



  Es handelte sich um ganz profane Zanderfilets ausm Supermarkt (vmtl. Wolgazander, Herkunftsland ist irrwrweise Kasachstan)

Mit dem Brot ist Sone Sache, die Missus braucht ja glutenfreies (ich selbst brauch kaum welches) Aber das gibt's ja auch vor Ort zu kaufen.

Ich hab ihr grad das Tellerbild gezeigt, und da hat sie gesagt, eigentlich brauchen wir gar kein Brot


----------



## hanzz (24. August 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Es handelte sich um ganz profane Zanderfilets ausm Supermarkt (vmtl. Wolgazander, Herkunftsland ist irrwrweise Kasachstan)
> 
> Mit dem Brot ist Sone Sache, die Missus braucht ja glutenfreies (ich selbst brauch kaum welches) Aber das gibt's ja auch vor Ort zu kaufen.
> 
> Ich hab ihr grad das Tellerbild gezeigt, und da hat sie gesagt, eigentlich brauchen wir gar kein Brot


Da hat der Zander ja u. A. seinen Ursprung und hat sich über Europa verbreitet.
Ich finde auch ab und zu an einem Supermarkt Fisch überhaupt nichts verwerfliches.
Nicht jeden Fisch kann man sich selber fangen oder manchmal horrendes Geld im Fischladen ausgeben.
Bei der Currywurst anner Ecke fragt auch kein Schwein, wie das Schwein gelebt hat. 

Dann viel Spaß bei der Selbstversorgung auf der Insel. Hoffe es klappt mit der Meeräsche.
Und vielleicht geht dir ja auch noch ein anderer Fisch an den Haken, der Abends auf dem Teller landen kann.
Lasst es euch gut gehen.
Iss mal ein paar fritierte Tintenfischchen für mich mit


----------



## Minimax (24. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Iss mal ein paar fritierte Tintenfischchen für mich mit


Ist notiert lieber Hanzz, für Dich werde ich das Opfer bringen.
Übrigens will ich den Thread hemmungslos auch mit Restaurant Essen/Knabbereien/Drinks vollspammen. Ist schliesslich Urlaub und den einen oder anderen Freuts bzw. Inspirierts vielleicht.

Für heute Abend habe ich eine weitere Trainingssession in 'Mach ein leckeres aufwandsloses Mahl, in der Zeit, die die Missus für einen Aperol Spritz braucht' angesetzt.

Aber ein bisschen gemogelt: Ich koche zeitfrei gerade ein paar Kartöffelchen dafür. Mein Gedanke: Habe ich erstmal einen Topf gekochte Kartöffelchen im Kühlschrank, zählen Sie erst bei der Weiterverarbeitung gegen das Aperol-Zeitlimit.

Später dazu mehr. Fischkopp 1961 : Darf ich sagen das Deine Fischkasserole mit den Kartoffeln und Zuccini absolut köstlich aussieht? Ein wahres Festmahl aus einfachen Zutaten, herrlich!


----------



## Minimax (24. August 2022)

So, wie versprochen ein weiteres Aperol-Just-In-Time-Tellerchen. Eine Pfanne, Ein Schneidbrett ein Schälchen, vom Herdanschalten bis zum Teller 16minuten:
Thunfischsteak mit Pfannenkartöffelchen.

Es ist natürlich ein Blöder Schnitzer das der Thun* (Pfanne, Olivenöl, Zitrone, S+P) durch ist, ich hatte das Nachgaren nicht berücksichtigt, na egal, noch ist er saftig, mit nem blauen Auge davongekommen.
Die Kartöffelchen waren gegart, ich hab sie einfach halbiert und mit Maismehl mehliert, und in der Pfanne im Thunöl angeknuspert, zwischendurch noch einige Knoblauchzehen gegoldbräunt.




Einfach, schnell, wenige Zutaten und kaum Spülaufwand: Ein weiteres taktisch kluges Urlaubsgericht.

Hg
Minimax


*Auch darauf muss ich mich vorbereiten. Ich plane ja, spätestens am 2ten Tag mit meiner Top-60g Travelrute und meiner immensen Meeresangelerfahrung einen ca.300kg Bonito zu landen, die es im Hafenbecken bestimmt zuhauf gibt. Ich würd natürlich auch mit nem Schwertfisch vorlieb nehmen.


----------



## Blueser (24. August 2022)

Kann man gekochte Kartoffeln auch einfrieren und sind sie nach dem Auftauen noch genießbar?


----------



## Minimax (24. August 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Kann man gekochte Kartoffeln auch einfrieren und sind sie nach dem Auftauen noch genießbar?


Uhh.. Wer weiss? In Eintöpfen ists ja kein Problem. Aber wozu?
Ich finde ja schon nicht so lecker, geschälte gekochte Kartoffeln aufzuwärmen (ausser Braten).
Ich selbst lasse nur Kartoffeln mit Pelle kaltwerden, die ist der beste Schutz vor Mapschig-Glitschigen Aufwärmkartoffeln*.
Hg
Minimax


*plus, mutatis, mutandis, ists eine gute Ausrede sich vorm Schälen zu drücken.


----------



## Tricast (24. August 2022)

So, so, bei Herrn Minimax gibt es also mal so nebenbei Thun für sage und schreibe ca. 60,- € das kg. Jedenfalls ist er schön gar und nicht mehr so halb roh.   
Also die Kirchenmäuse aus Nottingham leben nicht schlecht!

Liebe Grüße aus dem Armenhaus Deutschlands
Heinz


----------



## Tricast (24. August 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Kann man gekochte Kartoffeln auch einfrieren und sind sie nach dem Auftauen noch genießbar?


Natürlich kann man die einfrieren und man kann sie auch noch essen - aber schmecken werden sie nicht. Deshalb auch Eintöpfe die auf Vorrat gekocht werden und portionsweise eingefroren werden immer ohne Kartoffeln kochen und einfrieren. So jedenfalls die Aussage der Köchin für Armenspeisung. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Minimax (24. August 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Jedenfalls ist er schön gar und nicht mehr so halb roh.


Ja, Mr. Tricast , wer den (selbst verursachten) Schaden hat, braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen. 30 Sekunden entscheiden zwischen Hochgenuss und Katzenfutter, so sagt man jedenfalls...

Aber der Verlust hält sich in Grenzen, denn erstens war das Stückchen dennoch ganz lecker, und zweitens stammt es erschwinglich aus einem Supermarkt, du weisst schon, wo die armen Seelen einkaufen, die sich kein 15euro Curry leisten können. Ich zum Beispiel.


----------



## hanzz (24. August 2022)

Thunfisch ist ja schon saugeil, aber die Kartoffeln sehen so geil aus. Hammer. 
Ich mach mir mittlerweile die Arbeit Kartoffeln roh im Backofen ne halbe Stunde zu trocknen. 
Erst dann kommen sie in die Pfanne. 
Meist nehm ich auch 2 Pfannen, wenn es viele Bratkartoffeln werden sollen, so haben die Kartoffeln viel Platz in der Pfanne und werden schön knusprig. 

Sehr gelungen Minimax


----------



## Minimax (24. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> aber die Kartoffeln sehen so geil aus. Hammer.


Ein ganz billiger Trick: Ich hab die gekochten, halbierten Kartoffeln einfach vorher in Mais(!)Mehl geschwenkt: Die eigentlich fertig zubereiteten Kartoffeln wurden in der Pfanne sozuagen nur warmgemacht, während das Maismehl an den exponierten Rändern die schöne Färbung angenommen hat und auch für ein wenig Knusper und Geschmack sorgt. Verdaulch nicht so schwer wie echte Bratkartoffeln, aber mit einem Hauch Knuspi versehen.

Kartoffeln sind sowieso die göttliche Knolle. Weizen ist dagegen schwächlich. Hätten die antiken Hochkulturen Mittelamerikas ihre Energie in den Kartoffelanbau gesteckt*, anstatt sie für sinnlose Stufenpyramiden und viereckige Räder zu verpulvern, würden wir heut alle fließend aztekisch sprechen und Herzrausreis-Orgien feiern.
Hg
Minimax


*ok, vielleicht wäre auch ein bisschen Metallurgie hilfreich gewesen.


----------



## hanzz (24. August 2022)

Aber da fällt mir auf, wozu das Fischmesser bei Filet (was für meinen Geschmack etwas more rare sein könnte)


----------



## Minimax (24. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Aber da fällt mir auf, wozu das Fischmesser bei Filet (was für meinen Geschmack etwas more rare sein könnte)


OK. 
Ist wohl wieder mal an der Zeit für ein Dosensuppenreview.


----------



## Mescalero (25. August 2022)

Das stimmt! Aufgewärmte Kartoffeln, die vorher geschält und gekocht waren, schmecken scheußlich, egal was man macht. 
Pellis dagegen lassen sich wunderbar recyceln und braten. Nur für das Schälen muss man sich jemanden suchen, ich jedenfalls hasse das Geschmiere. Lieber schäle ich einen Zentner rohe als eine Handvoll Pellkartoffeln.


----------



## silverfish (25. August 2022)

Zu Thunfisch hab ich auch noch Einen. Und zu den Kartoffeln auch. Geschält ,gekocht ,gequetscht ,geknetet mit wenig Mehl zu einem Teig ,mit Käse gefüllt ,zu Taschen gewickelt und frittiert. Also drapiert ,serviert und verspeist .


----------



## heinzi (25. August 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber der Verlust hält sich in Grenzen, denn erstens war das Stückchen dennoch ganz lecker, und zweitens stammt es erschwinglich aus einem Supermarkt, du weisst schon, wo die armen Seelen einkaufen, die sich kein 15euro Curry leisten können.


Was meinst Du wie geil der Thunfisch geschmeckt hätte wenn Du den mit 15 Euro Curry bestäubt hättest. Mit solch einem Curry braucht es auch keinen Thunfisch, da reicht ne Dachpappe für den Hochgenuss.


----------



## angler1996 (25. August 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Kann man gekochte Kartoffeln auch einfrieren und sind sie nach dem Auftauen noch genießbar?


die Karpfen haben sich bis dato nicht daran gestört;-)))


----------



## Tricast (25. August 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Was meinst Du wie geil der Thunfisch geschmeckt hätte wenn Du den mit 15 Euro Curry bestäubt hättest. Mit solch einem Curry braucht es auch keinen Thunfisch, da reicht ne Dachpappe für den Hochgenuss.


Mensch Heinzi, Du kennst dich aus.   Werde das mal probieren.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## ollidi (25. August 2022)

Da mein Frauchen heute Abend ihre Weiberrunde hat, war mal wieder Zeit für ein schnelles Männersolo in der Küche.
Bohnen mit Speck sollte es sein.

Die Zutaten wurden natürlich in der Feinkostabteilung eines grossen Supermarkts besorgt. Für die fruchtige Abrundung war eine frische Habanero aus der eigenen Zucht zuständig.





Alles fertig geschnippelt. Die kleingehackte Knofi habe ich leider wegen der nervösen Vorfreude auf dem Eingangsbild vergessen.





Zuerst den Speck in die Pfanne.





So sieht das gut aus.





Dann die restlichen Zutaten hinterher, mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken und dann mit geringerer Temperatur durchschmoren lassen.





Und fertig war eine einfache und schnelle Mahlzeit. Lecker wars.


----------



## Blueser (25. August 2022)

Sieht lecker aus. Aber außerhalb Thüringens scheinen Soßen eher eine Nebenrolle zu spielen . Wäre mir persönlich zu trocken.
Ein paar In Butter gedünstete Zwiebelchen, mit Tomatensaft abgelöscht, würden dem Gericht sicher gut zu Gesicht stehen.


----------



## ollidi (25. August 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> scheinen Soßen eher eine Nebenrolle zu spielen


Soßen verderben den Geschmack der köstlichen Einzelkomponenten.


----------



## hanzz (25. August 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Soßen verderben den Geschmack der köstlichen Einzelkomponenten.


Genau. 
Hatten das Krokodil und sein Nilpferd je Sooooß bei die Bohnen?


----------



## Blueser (25. August 2022)

Ich vermute, etwas neutrales Wasser zur Erzeugung einer gewissen Sämigkeit hatten die bestimmt verwendet...


----------



## hanzz (25. August 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich vermute, etwas neutrales Wasser zur Erzeugung einer gewissen Sämigkeit hatten die bestimmt verwendet...


Nie n Film gesehen? 
Es gab Bohnen oder Straußeneier. Aber mehr Bohnen.


----------



## Blueser (25. August 2022)

Klar, da lief aber schon mal was am Mundwinkel runter ...


----------



## hanzz (25. August 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Klar, da lief aber schon mal was am Mundwinkel runter ...


Das kam vom richtigen Essen in der Drehpause.


----------



## Jan_Cux (25. August 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das stimmt! Aufgewärmte Kartoffeln, die vorher geschält und gekocht waren, schmecken scheußlich, egal was man macht.
> Pellis dagegen lassen sich wunderbar recyceln und braten. Nur für das Schälen muss man sich jemanden suchen, ich jedenfalls hasse das Geschmiere. Lieber schäle ich einen Zentner rohe als eine Handvoll Pellkartoffeln.


Pellkartoffeln lassen sich ganz einfach von der Haut entfernen, wenn man die gekochten Kartoffeln in Eiswasser abschreckt. 

Aber bei Pellkartoffeln die man zu Bratkartoffeln verwandeln möchte, kann man auf das Schälen auch verzichten, schmecken auch mit Schale gut. Sollten nur nicht grün sein.


----------



## Minimax (25. August 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Soßen verderben den Geschmack der köstlichen Einzelkomponenten.


Ich widerspreche entschieden: Sossen sind Herz und Seele der Küche. Sie bringen das Beste aus den Einzelkomponenten (grausames, technisches Wort) hervor, und vermählen sie miteinander: So werden Ehen im Schlemmerhimmel geschlossen. Mit einer guten Sosse- flüssiges Gewürz- werden aus drei verschiedenen Jungesellenhappen ein Festmahl für Koch, Familie, und Gäste!


ollidi schrieb:


> Da mein Frauchen heute Abend ihre Weiberrunde hat, war mal wieder Zeit für ein schnelles Männersolo in der Küche.
> Bohnen mit Speck sollte es sein.
> 
> Die Zutaten wurden natürlich in der Feinkostabteilung eines grossen Supermarkts besorgt. Für die fruchtige Abrundung war eine frische Habanero aus der eigenen Zucht zuständig.
> ...


Die Anleitung ist dermassen verführerisch, das ich in Diesem Augenblick losziehe um die Zutaten für dieses köstliche Mahl zu besorgen, auf das ich es noch heute Essen kann. Das muss direkt nachgekocht werden!


----------



## Jan_Cux (25. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Genau.
> Hatten das Krokodil und sein Nilpferd je Sooooß bei die Bohnen?


Ja , Bud Spencer Bohnen


400                                g                                                                               Schinkenspeck (Südtiroler)                                                                           900                                g                                                                               Cabanossi                                                                            5                                große                                                                               Zwiebel(n)                                                                            2                                Dose/n                             Tomate(n), geschälte, à ca. 400 g                                3                                Dose/n                                                                               Baked Beans mit Tomatensauce, à ca. 400 g                                                                           3                                Dose/n                                                                               Kidneybohnen, à ca. 400 g                                                                           5                                                             Knoblauchzehe(n)                                 200                                g                                                                               Joghurt 1,5 % Fett)                                                                           2                                TL, gehäuft                                                                               Thymian                                                                            2                                TL, gehäuft                                                                               Pfeffer                                                                            2                                TL, gehäuft                                                                               Chilipulver                                                                            2                                TL, gehäuft                                                                               Paprikapulver                                                                            2                                Prise(n)                             Salz                                                                 etwas                                                                               Rapsöl


----------



## Blueser (25. August 2022)

"Dann die Tomaten inkl. Saft aus der Dose dazugeben..."
Genau das meinte ich ...


----------



## hanzz (25. August 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Joghurt 1,5 % Fett


Ja genau. 
Ihr habt doch andere Filme geguckt.


----------



## Blueser (25. August 2022)

Mit dem Joghurt versucht man die Weiblichkeit von diesem gesunden Essen zu überzeugen. Aber Bohnen und Frauen passen irgendwie nicht zusammen. Ist wohl irgendwas biologisches oder noch schlimmer...


----------



## Jan_Cux (25. August 2022)

Ich hab das so in etwa schon gekocht,  ohne Joghurt, aber mit Worcester Soße zusätzlich. War echt lecker.


----------



## hanzz (25. August 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ich hab das so in etwa schon gekocht,  ohne Joghurt, aber mit Worcester Soße zusätzlich. War echt lecker.


Ist notiert wird probiert.


----------



## Minimax (25. August 2022)

So, ich bin mittendrin ollidi 's puristisches Rezept nachzukochen: Alles wie er so schön beschrieben hat, allerdings habe ich statt seiner selbsgezüchteten Superschote (Neid!) Zumindest frische Jalapenos ausm Supermarkt verwendet. Und Gewürzvariationen sind natürlich persönliche Vorlieben (z.b. 1 Zuckerwürfel und ein Hauch Zimt)

Ich gebe aber zu, daß ich -wir diskutierten es ja- als überzeugtes Mitglied der Sossenfraktion auch einfach frech ein Döschen Tomaten zugefügt habe. 
Zuerst sah es es als als wärs zuviel des Guten, aber so langsam dampft es sich ein. Ein Ciabatta wartet im Ofen zum Stippen.

Mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt, muss noch etwas Schmoren, work in Progress:


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (25. August 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Da mein Frauchen heute Abend ihre Weiberrunde hat, war mal wieder Zeit für ein schnelles Männersolo in der Küche.
> Bohnen mit Speck sollte es sein.
> 
> Die Zutaten wurden natürlich in der Feinkostabteilung eines grossen Supermarkts besorgt. Für die fruchtige Abrundung war eine frische Habanero aus der eigenen Zucht zuständig.
> ...


----------



## ollidi (25. August 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt, muss noch etwas Schmoren, work in Progress:


Die Variante sieht schon mal sehr gut aus.


----------



## Minimax (25. August 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Die Variante sieht schon mal sehr gut aus.


Danke schön, die Anfangsphase vor Bohnen und Tomaten war ja noch sehr übereinstimmend:





Jedenfalls ist jetzt meine Version fertig, für Mich hätt es noch etwas fruchtig-suppiger sein können, aber da hilft dann ein Schuss Wasser zum Verdünnen. Hier ein Tellerblid:




Übrigens habe ich kaum bis auf den Zuckerwürfel gewürzt, die Jalapenos geben eine freundliche atomatische Schärfe die wohltuend Schweisstreibend ist, aber nicht den Mund verbrennt. Und Salz hat halt der Speck geliefert.

Darum beide Daumen Hoch für Ollidis Puristen-Chili!  

Hg
Minimax.


Oh, achja, wenn ich mein Chiliausgelöffelt habe, dann werde ich mal nicht ohne Strenge die ganze Bud Spencer Chili Diskussion zurechtrücken müssen,hanzz, Bankside Dreamer Blueser Jan_Cux.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, Bud war eine Ikone unserer Kindheit, und sein dicker Bauch und sein Chilikonsum hat uns alle geprägt. Aber es gibt eine definitive Chiliszene in der Westerncineastik, und die ist überhaupt nicht lustig sondern hard-italo-mässig super grausam.

Aber jetzt ess ich erstmal mein Chili auf. Geschossen wird später.

Rrrrtschh...
Minitenza


----------



## Blueser (25. August 2022)

Oh man, wir mussten heute abend eine Metro-Großpackung Bismarck-Hering vernichten. War vom letzten Großevent unseres Vereins übrig. 
Sehr jodhaltig, die Aufstoßerei ...


----------



## hanzz (25. August 2022)

Ich hatte heut Salat


----------



## Blueser (25. August 2022)

Fleischsalat geht immer...


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (26. August 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Schichtkraut ist Kohlroulade für Faule ...



...Aber lecker...


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (26. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Fährst du nicht auch einen, so wie ich auch?


Ich war zwar nicht angesprochen, aber .......
............Nö,, niemals .............!


----------



## ollidi (26. August 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Darum beide Daumen Hoch


Die beiden Daumen gebe ich gerne für Deine Variation zurück.    Das sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. August 2022)

Der Hunger treibt's rein... 

Angebratene Bockwürstchen, Rührei mit Cheddar, Tomaten mit Schafskäse, Bautzner
und Roggenbrötchen aus dem Ofen. 

Tja, war nich mehr da...


----------



## heinzi (26. August 2022)

Eigenwillige Combo. Aber wenn es schmeckt ist der Zweck voll erfüllt.


----------



## yukonjack (26. August 2022)

Zwar nicht gekocht aber........


----------



## Tikey0815 (26. August 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Zwar nicht gekocht aber........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zucchini?


----------



## yukonjack (26. August 2022)

Nein, Salzgurken polnisch. Ich hatte noch 2 etwas größere Gurken zum auffüllen kleingeschnitten. Wichtig: viel Knoblauch


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich hatte heut Salat


Warum ?
Ich esse lieber die Beilagen: Bifteki, Gyros mit Metaxasauce Suflaki...


----------



## hanzz (26. August 2022)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Warum ?
> Ich esse lieber die Beilagen: Bifteki, Gyros mit Metaxasauce Suflaki...


Weil ich nicht jeden Tag Fleisch esse. 
Und so ein bunter Salatteller mit Tomaten, Zwiebeln, Gurken, Oliven, Schafskäse, Paprika, Salatherzen oder Rucola und Spinatblättern mit etwas Baguette dazu schmeckt mir. 
Ist auch sauschnell gemacht.


----------



## vonda1909 (26. August 2022)

Heute Backtag Pflaumen  selbst gepflückt .


----------



## Ron73 (26. August 2022)

Heute war ich mal wieder dran mir was zum Abendessen auszusuchen und zubereiten. Die Wahl war einfach … Toast Hawai . Frauchen wollte eins, ich hab mich mit vier zufrieden gegeben. Nach dem 4. war dann aber auch genug … heiße  Ananas + Sriracha brennt bis zum kleinen Zeh. Ich liebe es


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. August 2022)

Ron73 , Toast Hawai der Retroschmaus schlechthin. 
Sehr geil, brennt aber 2x.


----------



## Blueser (26. August 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Heute Backtag Pflaumen  selbst gepflückt .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und dann schön Öl und Zucker auf den noch warmen Pflaumenkuchen, lecker ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (26. August 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Und dann schön Öl und Zucker auf den noch warmen Pflaumenkuchen, lecker ...



Etwas flüssige Butter könnte ich mir durchaus noch vorstellen aber Öl!? Was denn für Öl?


----------



## Blueser (26. August 2022)

Neutrales Öl, Sonnenblumenöl oder so. Meine Eltern haben Leinöl genommen, eklig.
Der Boden des Kuchens sollte aus Hefeteig bestehen, Öl nur in geringen Mengen mit dem Pinsel oder so über die Pflaumen verteilt. Mit dem Zucker zusammen ein Gedicht. Von dem Öl merkt man da nix mehr, aber der Kuchen wird schön saftig. So bekommt man den Pflaumenkuchen auch bei uns in guten Bäckereien.


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. August 2022)

Is klar: Öl auf die Pflaumen
Nanananana.
Boardferkel.


----------



## hanzz (26. August 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Neutrales Öl, Sonnenblumenöl oder so. Meine Eltern haben Leinöl genommen, eklig.
> Der Boden des Kuchens sollte aus Hefeteig bestehen, Öl nur in geringen Mengen mit dem Pinsel oder so über die Pflaumen verteilt. Mit dem Zucker zusammen ein Gedicht. Von dem Öl merkt man da nix mehr, aber der Kuchen wird schön saftig. So bekommt man den Pflaumenkuchen auch bei uns in guten Bäckereien.


Wird bei Focaccia ja auch gemacht. 
Tuts auch n Liter Sahne?


----------



## Blueser (26. August 2022)

Mit Schlagsahne zusätzlich auf dem Teller beim Verzehr wird bei uns auch praktiziert. Kann man, muss man aber nicht... 
Oh man, ich glaube, ich muss mal wieder backen.


----------



## hanzz (26. August 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Mit Schlagsahne zusätzlich auf dem Teller beim Verzehr wird bei uns auch praktiziert. Kann man, muss man aber nicht...
> Oh man, ich glaube, ich muss mal wieder backen.


Ja das ist bei uns auch eingeschlafen. 
Zu meinem Geburtstag im Februar war ne Schwarzwälder in Planung. 
Dann kam was sehr blödes in der Familie dazwischen und seitdem ruht das Backgeschirr. 
So recht hast du. 
Hatten wir nicht auch nen Back Thread?


----------



## Blueser (26. August 2022)

Schwarzwälder macht mir meine Holde immer Silvester, zu meinem "Ehrentag " ...


----------



## hanzz (26. August 2022)

Letztes Jahr zur EM und Geburtstag vom Fußballverückten Schwiegervater (ehemaliger Spieler Bundesliga BVB, Hertha, Hannover, etc Mitte/Ende der 60er Anfang 70er) 

Schwarzwälder in EM Style







Ist eigentlich auch mein Ehrentagskuchen


----------



## Jan_Cux (26. August 2022)

Heute mal wieder Mafiatorte, natürlich Nitrosamin arm...

Kann das Bild irgendwie nicht hochladen...


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. August 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Zwar nicht gekocht aber........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Herrlich... Wenn Du magst, bitte gerne Arbeitsschritte/Rezept posten. 
Auch wie man korrekt in diesen Gläsern mit den dicken Gummis einmacht, hab ich nie ganz verstanden...


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. August 2022)

Gestern habe ich Antipasti mal selbst gemacht.
Viel aromatisiertes Öl hatte ich ja noch von den gekauften Antipasti übrig und noch angepressten Knoblauch zugegeben.
Öl wird nun nicht mehr achtlos entsorgt, zu wertvoll.
Also, erstmal eine grosse Aubergine besorgt und in 0,5 cm. Ca. Scheiben geschnitten.
Dann beidseitig gesalzen, leicht gezuckert und für etwa 1 Stunde stehen gelassen.
Das Salz zieht die Feuchtigkeit raus, was den Geschmack intensiviert. Das ausgetretene Wasser gut abtupfen und die Scheiben scharf in Öl anbraten.
Dann abkühlen lassen und in dem aromatisierten Öl marinieren.
Hatte noch Hirtenkäse, der kam auch noch mit rein...


----------



## vonda1909 (27. August 2022)

Nur  gezuckert  Butter ist genug im Teig .
Ich habe ein Backmehl benutzt  und zusätzlich  noch Hefe dazu  getan. Und zusätzlich  noch Rosinen verwendet.


----------



## yukonjack (27. August 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Herrlich... Wenn Du magst, bitte gerne Arbeitsschritte/Rezept posten.
> Auch wie man korrekt in diesen Gläsern mit den dicken Gummis einmacht, hab ich nie ganz verstanden...


Ganz einfach. Zutaten sind Einlegegurken, Dill, Knoblauch und Salz ( 40Gr.pro Liter Wasser) Alles peinlichst reinigen und die Gläser schichtweise befüllen. Dann Wasser und Salz kurz aufkochen, etwas abkühlen lassen und die Gläser randvoll auffüllen. Gläser schließen und kühl und dunkel (Keller) lagern. Wasser wird nach ein par Tagen etwas milchig und die Gurken können einen leichten weißen Belag bekommen. Kein Problem. Kurz mit frischen Wasser abspülen. Probiert wird nach 3 -4 Tagen und für gut befunden. So ein 2 Ltr. Glas ist bei mir in 14 Tagen aufgebraucht.


----------



## silverfish (27. August 2022)

Da noch reichlich Gurken nachwachsen und auch die Nachbarschaft versorgt ist , gabs heut wieder Schmorgurke.
Mit Schnitzel oder gebratenem Käse. Ganz nach Belieben.


----------



## Blueser (27. August 2022)

Etwas Beilage ...


----------



## rustaweli (27. August 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Etwas Beilage ...
> Anhang anzeigen 416335


Nee oder?! 
Schon allein die Beilage wäre ein Grund unangemeldet vorbeizuschauen! 
Wieviel Gäste werden erwartet?


----------



## Mescalero (27. August 2022)

In meiner Ausbildungszeit hatte ich einen Mitbewohner, der das sehr regelmäßig gemacht hat. Schicken Zwirn angezogen und bei irgendwelchen Empfängen, privaten Feiern, Vernissagen usw. aufgekreuzt, um sich nach Strich und Faden die Plautze vollzuhauen. Innerhalb eines Jahres ist er nie aufgeflogen.


----------



## Angelmann67 (27. August 2022)

Moin moin, 
Bei uns gibt's heute Wraps, auch ein kleines Buffet,  mit selbst gemachter Guacamole


----------



## Angelmann67 (27. August 2022)

Achse,
Die Salsa ist natürlich auch mundgeklöppelt. 
Den Tipp mit dem Curry Jaipur, habe ich auch mal genutzt, mit Hähnchenbrustgeschnetzelten in Kokosmilch.
A L T A.


----------



## Blueser (27. August 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Nee oder?!
> Schon allein die Beilage wäre ein Grund unangemeldet vorbeizuschauen!
> Wieviel Gäste werden erwartet?


50, sind aber nur 40 gekommen. Gab noch warmes Catering ...


----------



## yukonjack (27. August 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> In meiner Ausbildungszeit hatte ich einen Mitbewohner, der das sehr regelmäßig gemacht hat. Schicken Zwirn angezogen und bei irgendwelchen Empfängen, privaten Feiern, Vernissagen usw. aufgekreuzt, um sich nach Strich und Faden die Plautze vollzuhauen. Innerhalb eines Jahres ist er nie aufgeflogen.


Familienfeier im Dorfgemeinschaftshaus, kommt da so ein Landstreichertyp rein und bedient sich an der Theke. Da hat aber nicht mit meinem Schwager gerechnet. Der war schneller wieder draußen wie er kucken konnte. Dumm war nur, der Typ war Animateur und sollte für viel Geld ein bisschen Stimmung in die Bude bringen.
War schon ne lustige Sache.


----------



## Tricast (27. August 2022)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Achse,
> Die Salsa ist natürlich auch mundgeklöppelt.
> Den Tipp mit dem Curry Jaipur, habe ich auch mal genutzt, mit Hähnchenbrustgeschnetzelten in Kokosmilch.
> A L T A.


Von welcher Firma hast Du den Curry Jaipur?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## ollidi (27. August 2022)

Wenn ich mir die letzten Postings hier so anschaue, kann ich ja mit unserem Roastbeef mit Rosmarinkartoffeln (es wurde mal wieder Zeit) und dazu einem leckeren, trockenen Rotwein nicht anstinken.


----------



## Angelmann67 (27. August 2022)

Hallo Heinz,
Den hier : https://unverpacktundlose.de/produc...qk92vyjvmi0AQugY_T6nluFNgesA0JnBoCcj0QAvD_BwE


----------



## rustaweli (27. August 2022)

So..., Sündenfall!
Fahre immer mehr mit den Rädern. Immer mehr auch zur Arbeit. Ein Switschen zwischen Rad-Bahn-Rad. Macht per (Bio)Rad 30km samt netten, aber auch ekligen Höhenmetern in meiner Großstadt je Arbeitsweg. Ich esse vor, während und nach der Arbeit, teils auch noch spät abends, aber kann kaum den Bedarf decken. Allein in den letzten 5 Tagen gingen 3 Kilo verloren und der Hunger stieg. Die Wochen davor beachte ich besser nicht.
Nun ja, als reuiger Sünder werde ich nach dem WE wieder den Gang zu Cabanossi, äh, Canossa antreten.
Kann den Bedarf einfach momentan rein Veggie nicht mehr abdecken. Ist mir ein Rätsel wie Geschke es schafft. Auch mag ich nicht am Abend neben meiner Liebsten wie ein Tourie Francisco unter den Großstadtlichtern wandeln. War die Woche sogar wieder im Studio um nicht zu sehr abzubauen.
Hinzu kommt Ihr Verführer, Ihr Schlawiner! Euer Gyros Pita ging mir nicht aus dem Kopf und auf Berlin demnächst mochte ich nicht warten!
Also dann.
Fleisch geholt. Schwein und Pute. Angeblich besteht das Pita ja bei den Hellas eher aus Geflügel, da Schwein wohl zu fettig. Dann eben eine Mixtur.





Vorher natürlich noch das Tzatziki frisch gemacht.




Geschnippelt, geraspelt, verrührt, ziehen lassen.




Was hatte ich, hatten wir einen Appetit. Fleisch traditionell gewürzt mit dem was dazu gehört




, Schwein und Pute.




Nebenher die Pommes in den Ofen und die Beilagen geschnippelt.








Dünne Weizenfladen belegt




und je 2 Versionen Pita serviert. Geflügel wie Schweinenacken.




So lecker! Danke für Eure anregende, Helena mäßig verführerische Pita Diskussion!
Morgen nochmals etwas Tourie Futter und dann geht es wieder gemüselig in die Pedalen!


----------



## Angelmann67 (27. August 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die letzten Postings hier so anschaue, kann ich ja mit unserem Roastbeef mit Rosmarinkartoffeln (es wurde mal wieder Zeit) und dazu einem leckeren, trockenen Rotwein nicht anstinken.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416356
> 
> ...


Und ob Alta, das sieht mega lecker aus und das Roastbeef schön rosa, ist dir sehr gut gelungen. 
Das hätt ich jetzt gern zur Nachspeise. 
T O P !!!


----------



## Mescalero (27. August 2022)

ollidi 
Sehr zum Wohle! Diesen Wein habe ich in guter Erinnerung.


----------



## ollidi (27. August 2022)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Und ob Alta, das sieht mega lecker aus und das Roastbeef schön rosa, ist dir sehr gut gelungen.


Danke und es war auch lecker und total zart. Recht einfach zuzubereiten. Kurz von allen Seiten in Öl scharf anbraten, bis es sich aus der Pfanne löst. Dann im Herd bei 80 Grad Heissluft bis zur Kerntemperatur von 54 Grad ziehen lassen. 



Mescalero schrieb:


> Sehr zum Wohle! Diesen Wein habe ich in guter Erinnerung.


Hat auch gut geschmeckt.    Das ist unser Lieblingswein. Wir haben von derselben Marke auch immer den Weißen und den Rose im Keller stehen. Also für alle Jahreszeiten und Essen vorbereitet.


----------



## Jan_Cux (27. August 2022)

Ganz profan, aber immer wieder gut... Auf Wunsch der Kinder gab es Spagetti Bolognese, alternativ stand von mir der Vorschlag wir gehen zum Chinamann Futter dich voll Buffet...  Wurde abgelehnt, sie wollten lieber Spagetti. 





Hmm klappt schon wieder nicht mit dem Bild. Hab die Einstellungen am Telefon schon komplett auf minimum runtergesetzt.


----------



## hanzz (27. August 2022)

Alles alles sehr gelungen liebe Leute
Heut ist wohl Pita/Wrap Tag
Hatten wir heut auch mit Hähnchenbrust gewürzt mit Kreuz und Schwarzkümmel und Paprika.
Tsatziki im Minz style
Davon nehme ich für zwei Personen noch was ab und verchilli es.
Gurken, Tomaten, Salat und Zwiebeln.
Nach dem Rollen kommen sie nochmal in die Grillpfanne.
Heut waren es Vollkorn Wraps.
Auch lecker aber leider heut keine Fotos
Trotzdem lecker.

rustaweli
Versuch mal reichlich Nüsse
Gute Kalorienportionen, aber gute Fette.


----------



## hanzz (27. August 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ganz profan, aber immer wieder gut... Auf Wunsch der Kinder gab es Spagetti Bolognese, alternativ stand von mir der Vorschlag wir gehen zum Chinamann Futter dich voll Buffet...  Wurde abgelehnt, sie wollten lieber Spagetti.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416377
> 
> Hmm klappt schon wieder nicht mit dem Bild. Hab die Einstellungen am Telefon schon komplett auf minimum runtergesetzt.


Mach vom Bild einfach nochmal ein Screenshot am Handy. Der hat die Auflösung die nicht zu groß ist.


----------



## Jan_Cux (27. August 2022)




----------



## Jan_Cux (27. August 2022)

Grad mal geschaut, Partion C ist fast voll, D auch fast 500 GB... Ich nutz den Laptop im Wohnzimmer nur zum Surfen,das OS ist auf C: Daten und Programme die D: zulassen auf D: da stimmt was nicht, setze den morgen mal neu auf.


----------



## rustaweli (27. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> rustaweli
> Versuch mal reichlich Nüsse
> Gute Kalorienportionen, aber gute Fette.


Danke hanzz!
Ich weiß und liebe Nüsse sehr. Ist auch fast unumgänglich bei der georgischen Küche meiner Liebsten. Da spielen Nußsaucen eine große Rolle. Mag sie sehr, aber die Kopfschmerzen danach sind für mich ein Problem mittlerweile. Haben auch einen Walnuss,- u Haselnussbaum im Garten, ändert aber nix an den Kopfschmerzen die nächsten Tage, leider. Mandeln gehen noch ohne Probleme. Auch Bananen gehen garnicht mehr seit ein paar Jahren. Wenn ich die esse, kann man die Uhr danach stellen ab wann die extremen Magenkrämpfe losgehen.
Bei Nüssen akzeptiere ich noch das Übel danach, bei Bananen halte ich es absolut nicht mehr aus.


----------



## ollidi (27. August 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> setze den morgen mal neu auf.


Nee... Versuch erstmal mit CCleaner aufzuräumen. Da kannst Du die temporären Datein, Cache, u.s.w. aufräumen. In der Registry kannst Du auch veraltete Einträge raushauen. Das hilft vielleicht schon mal. 
Sonst hast Du das schon gut aufgeteilt mit dem OS in einer Partition und die Daten in einer anderen.


----------



## Mescalero (27. August 2022)

rustaweli 
Als ich noch Leibesübungen gemacht habe, gab es abends fast täglich Proteinshake: Becher Quark mit Milch oder Wasser mixen und Geschmack (Honig, Sirup, wasauchimmer) zufügen. Superlecker und genauso viel Eiweiß wie das gekaufte Pulver von Bayer oder BASF. Nüsse bringen natürlich auch ordentlich was.


----------



## hanzz (27. August 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke hanzz!
> Ich weiß und liebe Nüsse sehr. Ist auch fast unumgänglich bei der georgischen Küche meiner Liebsten. Da spielen Nußsaucen eine große Rolle. Mag sie sehr, aber die Kopfschmerzen danach sind für mich ein Problem mittlerweile. Haben auch einen Walnuss,- u Haselnussbaum im Garten, ändert aber nix an den Kopfschmerzen die nächsten Tage, leider. Mandeln gehen noch ohne Probleme. Auch Bananen gehen garnicht mehr seit ein paar Jahren. Wenn ich die esse, kann man die Uhr danach stellen ab wann die extremen Magenkrämpfe losgehen.


Oh je. 
Das ist ja sehr blöd. 
Immer Mist wenn man wegen sowas auf Sachen verzichten muss die man mag.


----------



## Blueser (27. August 2022)

Kuchen geht immer


----------



## Blueser (27. August 2022)

Ich hab mir ein Mettbrötchen gegönnt


----------



## Floma (28. August 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Gewürzlake und Hähnchen vom Grill? Also Wasser, viel Salz (kein Nitrit), ein paar Gewürze.


So, ausprobiert. Musste aber nach dem Essen direkt los stürzen um die letzten 2 Stunden in der Therme noch nutzen zu können. Deshalb einen kalten Rückblick.

Ich versuche auf dem Teppich zu bleiben, deshalb ganz bescheiden: Das war das beste halbe Hähnchen, das ich in 4,55 Mrd. Erdenjahren gegessen habe.

Der Vogel lag seit gestern Abend in 2l Wasser mit 100g Salz und 2 Esslöffel Zucker. Das Internet meinte, das geht so. Daneben schwammen noch Lorbeer, Wacholder und Thymian mit. Heute Nachmittag dann raus genommen, eine Stunde im Kühlschrank trocknen lassen und dann auf dem Halter, gefüllt mit Billigradler, knapp 90 Minuten bei knackigen 190-200 Grad im Grill. Großes Lob auch an die Lidl Grillmeister Briketts!

Flügel war knusprig mit saftigem Fleisch, Keule viel fast selbst vom Knochen, trotzdem noch voller Saft. Die Brust war durchgegart, lies sich super auslösen und war trotzdem keine Spur faserig.

Die zweite Hälfte liegt im Kühlschrank. Wird Sonntag oder Montag kalt gegessen. Bin gespannt.

Der Vergleich mit meinen anderen Hähnchen ist nicht komplett fair. Normalerweise nehme ich das Maishähnchen für 4,99/kg. Da das ausverkauft war, würde es ein Hähnchen für 6,99/kg. Das nächste Mal nehme ich außerdem weniger Salz, vielleicht 80g. Wenn die Konsistenz ähnlich gut wird, könnte das so noch besser schmecken.


----------



## bic zip (28. August 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Etwas Beilage ...
> Anhang anzeigen 416335



kann man Mett liebevoller anrichten?
 Nein!


----------



## bic zip (28. August 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> So, ausprobiert. Musste aber nach dem Essen direkt los stürzen um die letzten 2 Stunden in der Therme noch nutzen zu können. Deshalb einen kalten Rückblick.
> 
> Ich versuche auf dem Teppich zu bleiben, deshalb ganz bescheiden: Das war das beste halbe Hähnchen, das ich in 4,55 Mrd. Erdenjahren gegessen habe.
> 
> ...



Anstelle von Wasser geht auch Orangensaft, mußt du mal ausprobieren.

Keine Angst, das schmeckt nicht vor, ist ein beim essen nur ein Hauch von Orange….ich finde das hat was.


----------



## daci7 (28. August 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke hanzz!
> Ich weiß und liebe Nüsse sehr. Ist auch fast unumgänglich bei der georgischen Küche meiner Liebsten. Da spielen Nußsaucen eine große Rolle. Mag sie sehr, aber die Kopfschmerzen danach sind für mich ein Problem mittlerweile. Haben auch einen Walnuss,- u Haselnussbaum im Garten, ändert aber nix an den Kopfschmerzen die nächsten Tage, leider. Mandeln gehen noch ohne Probleme. Auch Bananen gehen garnicht mehr seit ein paar Jahren. Wenn ich die esse, kann man die Uhr danach stellen ab wann die extremen Magenkrämpfe losgehen.
> Bei Nüssen akzeptiere ich noch das Übel danach, bei Bananen halte ich es absolut nicht mehr aus.


Oh nein ... Kaltes Huhn in Walnusssoße ist eine meiner schönsten kulinarischen Kindheitserinnerungen! Die Mutter von meinem damals besten Kumpel kommt aus Georgien


----------



## rustaweli (28. August 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Oh nein ... Kaltes Huhn in Walnusssoße ist eine meiner schönsten kulinarischen Kindheitserinnerungen! Die Mutter von meinem damals besten Kumpel kommt aus Georgien


Ich liebe all diese leckeren Sachen auch und nehme daher das Kopfweh danach in Kauf. Einfach zu lecker! Nur meinen Kalorienbedarf werde ich mit Nüssen nicht decken. Was Du meinst ist sicher Sazivi, oft an Silvester gemacht. Bekomme schon wieder Hunger...


----------



## daci7 (28. August 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich liebe all diese leckeren Sachen auch und nehme daher das Kopfweh danach in Kauf. Einfach zu lecker! Nur meinen Kalorienbedarf werde ich mit Nüssen nicht decken. Was Du meinst ist sicher Sazivi, oft an Silvester gemacht. Bekomme schon wieder Hunger...


Ja man!! Boar, jetzt hab ich vielleicht Schmacht! Leider sind alle erreichbaren Hühner entweder noch tiefgefroren oder zu jung oder im besten Legealter ... ich muss solche göttlichen Rezepte übrigens meist mit Mandeln substituieren und damit entschärfen, da meine Frau extrem Allergisch auf Nüsse reagiert...


----------



## silverfish (28. August 2022)

Grade am verdauenen.
Kohlroulden vom Spitzkohl mit gebratenen Schbäädsle.


----------



## Floma (28. August 2022)

Heute Küchenschrank-Fund. Letzten Winter lagen im Aldi in der Letzte-Chance-Kiste getrocknete Steinpilze, 20g - 99 Cent. Die Packungen sind mir heute wieder ins Auge gestoßen. Also Risotto mit Steinpilzen, Parmesan und einem Spritzer Kürbiskernöl.


----------



## rustaweli (28. August 2022)

Nach dem typischen Sonntagsbrunch heute nur einfachen wie schnellen Mittagstisch.
Soße, Kartoffeln, Mischgemüse aus der Dose leicht mit Mehl angeschwitzt, Hähnchenschlegel.




Zum Abend wird es dann leichter mit Maisbrot wie Sardinen. Falls die "Können wir bei Euch den VfB schauen" Fraktion rechtzeitig den Heimweg antritt, würde ich gern vielleicht noch mit leichtem Magen eine kurze Spinnrunde mit der UL oder L drehen. Danach dann Familytime mit dem YPC und einem verzögertem Tatort.
Vielleicht haue ich noch ein Bild vom Abendessen rein.
Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## hanzz (28. August 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> YPC und einem verzögertem Tatort.


Jo. Ich auch.
Aber heut nen Döner dazu
Keine Lust heut.
Petri für die UL Runde


----------



## rustaweli (28. August 2022)

Bis auf's für mich typische Schneidern im Räuberbereich lief fast alles wie gewünscht. Egal, so ist Angeln, hauptsache am Wasser, Spaß an Köderführung, halt Skills verbessern,...  
Die VfBler waren zufrieden mit ihrem Punkt und dem Essen.
Hier das Bild von Mtshadi, Sardinen (ich liebe sie immer mehr und es geht fast nix mehr über mich denn Heringe und Sardinen) und Salat mit French Dressing.




Ohne Balsamico Rosso geht für mich Salat fast garnicht mehr, leider kann ich in Eurer Preisliga nicht mitspielen. Gebe mich aber auch genüsslich mit dem hier zufrieden.




Ein Jeder wie er eben kann!
Sodele, nun zur Ruhe kommen beim YPC und Tatort, bevor es ab morgen wieder an's Schaffen geht!
Genießt den Abend!


----------



## Naish82 (28. August 2022)

Kohlrouladen, schmorkohl usw sind geil, keine Frage. Aber vor 2 Tagen hatten wir hier noch über 30 grad… Würd ich nich runterbekommen. Im Herbst dann eher…


----------



## Tricast (29. August 2022)

Am Samstag gab es etwas für Sozialromantiker - Birnen, Bohnen, Speck - und gestern etwas für Leckermäuler, Zwetschenknödel. Heute gibt es die Reste vom Samstag und dann wollen wir mal sehen was Küche und Keller dann hergeben.


----------



## silverfish (29. August 2022)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Kohlrouladen, schmorkohl usw sind geil, keine Frage. Aber vor 2 Tagen hatten wir hier noch über 30 grad… Würd ich nich runterbekommen. Im Herbst dann eher…


Mir geht das mit Erbsensuppe so. Gab es immer zum Königsfischen im Juni.
Da wurde oft angefüttert.
Aber das ist ne andere Geschichte .


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. August 2022)

ein köstlicher Brotsalat mit Artischocken, dazu ein noch köstlicheres Idar-Obersteiner Grillsteak
und als Nachtisch Reisnockerln mit Rotweinpflaumen


----------



## Mescalero (29. August 2022)

Tricast 
Dieses Birnengericht kannte ich nicht, nie davon gehört. Aber vor kurzem habe ich "Böhmi brutzelt" gesehen (alle zehn Jahre kann man mal eine Kochsendung gucken) und die Gästin Ina Müller hat das gemacht. Klingt interessant.


----------



## Jan_Cux (29. August 2022)

Birnen Bohnen & Speck ist Saulecker....


----------



## silverfish (29. August 2022)

Auch als Beilage sind Birnen super.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. August 2022)

Da der Nachbar mir soviel Tomaten aus seinem Garten brachte,  das nächste Tomatengericht:
Fischpfanne mit Tomaten und Oliven. 
Meine Liebste sagt, dass muss es jetzt öfter geben


----------



## rustaweli (30. August 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Da der Nachbar mir soviel Tomaten aus seinem Garten brachte,  das nächste Tomatengericht:
> Fischpfanne mit Tomaten und Oliven.
> Meine Liebste sagt, dass muss es jetzt öfter geben
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416609


Gern bitte das Rezept posten, mit Fischart oder möglichen Arten, danke! Sieht super lecker aus!


----------



## hanzz (30. August 2022)

Mal wieder Shakshuka
Diesmal auch mit Petersilie 
Und selbst gebackenen Brötchen aus Frischkäse, Leinsamen und noch mehr


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. August 2022)

Es wird, dazu dann Kartoffelpü mit Zwiebeln 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
und was Gemüsiges.


----------



## Niklas32 (31. August 2022)

Bei mir gab es heute Spaghetti Carbonara, natürlich ohne die komische Sahne die manche Leute da dran kippen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. August 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es heute Spaghetti Carbonara, natürlich ohne die komische Sahne die manche Leute da dran kippen.



Wie zubereitet?


----------



## Niklas32 (31. August 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie zubereitet?


Schinkenwürfel angebraten, Nudeln gekocht, Parmesan mit Ei, Pfeffer und Salz verrührt. Die heißen Nudeln dann in die inzwischen lauwarme Pfanne geben und mit dem Parmesan-Gemisch verrühren. Der Käse schmilzt und gibt die richtige Konsistenz. Abschließend mit den Schinkenwürfeln garnieren. 
Die Pfanne darf nicht zu heiß sein, sonst flockt das Ei aus und das Essen wird zu klebrig.


----------



## Tricast (31. August 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es heute Spaghetti Carbonara, natürlich ohne die komische Sahne die manche Leute da dran kippen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416696


Das ist auch eins meiner Lieblingsessen, allerdings keine Schinkenwürfel sondern gestreifter Speck in Streifen und natürlich auch ohne Sahne.

Heinz


----------



## hanzz (31. August 2022)

In Carbonara etwas Muskat beigeben.


Tricast schrieb:


> Das ist auch eins meiner Lieblingsessen, allerdings keine Schinkenwürfel sondern gestreifter Speck in Streifen und natürlich auch ohne Sahne.
> 
> Heinz


Jep. So mach ich sie auch.

Aber ich gebe noch etwas Muskat bei.


----------



## Niklas32 (31. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> In Carbonara etwas Muskat beigeben.
> 
> Jep. So mach ich sie auch.
> 
> Aber ich gebe noch etwas Muskat bei.


klingt gut, werde ich demnächst mal versuchen.


----------



## Tricast (31. August 2022)

Ich mache mir immer etwas geschroteten Pfeffer darüber. Muskatnuss habe ich noch nicht probiert, werde ich aber mal kosten.

Heinz


----------



## silverfish (31. August 2022)

Bratkartoffeln Nackenkotelett und Spiegelei.
Nur ein kleiner
Teller. Gibt heut abend noch Gegrilltes.


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. August 2022)

@ Niklas
  Lecker!
1 Vollei oder nur das Gelbe vom Ai


----------



## Niklas32 (31. August 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> @ Niklas
> Lecker!
> 1 Vollei oder nur das Gelbe vom Ai


nehme immer das Ganze Ei, also ohne Schale


----------



## Tricast (31. August 2022)

Und nicht vergessen, Parmesan (Parmigiano Reggiano) nehmen und keinen Grana Padano.   

Heinz

Ps.: Wir nehmen aber auch den günstigeren Grana Padano.


----------



## Niklas32 (31. August 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Und nicht vergessen, Parmesan (Parmigiano Reggiano) nehmen und keinen Grana Padano.
> 
> Heinz
> 
> Ps.: Wir nehmen aber auch den günstigeren Grana Padano.


Ich mag bei dem Gericht sogar, dass der Grana Padano etwas weicher im Geschmack ist. Der Mehrpreis zu Parmesan ist es mir bei dem Gericht nach 2-3 Versuchen nicht wert gewesen.


----------



## Tricast (31. August 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Schinkenwürfel angebraten, Nudeln gekocht, *Parmesan* mit Ei, Pfeffer und Salz verrührt. Die heißen Nudeln dann in die inzwischen lauwarme Pfanne geben und mit dem Parmesan-Gemisch verrühren. Der Käse schmilzt und gibt die richtige Konsistenz. Abschließend mit den Schinkenwürfeln garnieren.
> Die Pfanne darf nicht zu heiß sein, sonst flockt das Ei aus und das Essen wird zu klebrig.


Du hast aber Parmesan geschrieben, in etwa so wie Kartoffelpüree und Stampfkartoffeln. Bei uns gibt es normal auch nur Stampfkartoffeln und in den seltesten Fällen Püree.

Heinz


----------



## Niklas32 (31. August 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Du hast aber Parmesan geschrieben, in etwa so wie Kartoffelpüree und Stampfkartoffeln. Bei uns gibt es normal auch nur Stampfkartoffeln und in den seltesten Fällen Püree.
> 
> Heinz


Da hast du natürlich recht. Das habe ich etwas fahrlässig ausgedrückt. Besser wäre wohl Geriebener Hartkäse nach Wahl


----------



## Tricast (31. August 2022)

Einige nehmen auch einen Teil Pecorino dazu, haben wir aber noch nie probiert.

Heinz


----------



## hanzz (31. August 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Pecorino


Ja schmeckt auf jeden Fall mir sehr gut.
War nix anderes im Haus, also hab ich den genommen. Sehr lecker.


----------



## silverfish (31. August 2022)

Grillabend beendet .
Alles für 2 Mann.
Dafür gabs weder Brot noch Salat . Ausser Flüssiges noch .


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. September 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Gern bitte das Rezept posten, mit Fischart oder möglichen Arten, danke! Sieht super lecker aus!


sobald ich dazu komme, gerne


----------



## Kauli11 (1. September 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Hat auch gut geschmeckt.  Das ist unser Lieblingswein. Wir haben von derselben Marke auch immer den Weißen und den Rose im Keller stehen. Also für alle Jahreszeiten und Essen vorbereitet.


wo kaufst du den Wein ?


----------



## ollidi (1. September 2022)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> wo kaufst du den Wein ?


Im E-Center oder in der Metro.


----------



## silverfish (1. September 2022)

_Der Garten gibts her. Die wöchentliche Schmorgurkenmahlzeit heute. Bisschen stärker angebraten und dann mit Frischkäse und Honig verfeinert. Ein Gedicht. Der Senf wurd schon auf de Würschte ._


----------



## Niklas32 (2. September 2022)

Heute gab es kleine Cordon Bleus mit Süßkartoffelpommes. Diese werden im Backofen zwar nicht so kross wie gekaufte, schmecken aber 1000mal besser.


----------



## Mescalero (2. September 2022)

Und frittiert erst! Nochmal eine Steigerung.


----------



## silverfish (2. September 2022)

Die alten Säcke (nich alle Angler,aber juute Kumpels) ham sich wie so meist Freitag Middach getroffen. Icke durfte se heute bekochen.De Sosse hab ick wieder zur Zufriedenheit aller hinjekriecht.


----------



## Jan_Cux (2. September 2022)

Bei uns gab´s mal wieder Zupfbrot. Eingebacken sind Knoblauch, Oliven, und getrocknete Tomaten, Knoblauchbutter ist auch dabei genau wie Mozarella.
Heiß aus dem Ofen hab ich noch Parmesam drüber gerieben. Eine hälfte futter ich heute, der rest ist für Morgen.


----------



## Niklas32 (2. September 2022)

Heute Abend gab es nen kleinen pulled pork Burger






Das Zupfbrot sieht echt super aus, Jan_Cux


----------



## silverfish (4. September 2022)

Zu Mittag Hähnchenunterschenkel in Zwiebelsauce mit Klötzchennudeln (erinnern irgendwie an Hundekuchen) und Gurkensalat. Die letzten Gurken ausm Garten. Ab jetzt muss jekooft werden.


----------



## daci7 (4. September 2022)

So liebe Leute ... da gefühlt das einzig positive an dieser Woche mein Coronatest von heute Morgen war, habe ich mir gedacht, dass da was passieren muss.
Aus Angst, dass mein Geschmackssinn der Seuche zum Opfer fällt und auch, da die Tomatillo-Pflanzen ihre Last nicht mehr tragen können*, habe ich mal eine Salsa Verde angesetzt. 


















Bis auf Salz, Olivenöl und Essig gab es alles im heimischen Garten- scheint immer relevanter zu sein, wenn ich über Isolation und Quarantäne nachdenke ...
Außerdem habe ich mir gedacht, dass die allseitsbekannte Hühnersuppe dich auch hier helfen muss. So geht doch Hühnersuppe, oder? 




Bin da kein Profi 
Die kommt jetzt für 1,5h in den Ofen.





* Es scheint nicht nur ein hervorragendes Tomatenjahr zu werden, sondern auch mein bisher bestes Tomatillo-Jahr. Das gibt ungeahnte Mengen Salsa! Leider sind die Chilis dafür eher mickerlinge ...

Jetzt geht's mir schon besser!
Groetjes
David


----------



## daci7 (4. September 2022)

Achja- die Hühnersuppe ist mittlerweile fertig und bereits verputzt.




 Ich glaube die wirkt schon. Zur Sicherheit denke ich noch über innere Desinfektion mit Ethanol nach ...




... derweil köchelt die Salsa vor sich hin.
Schon besser gelaunte Grüße 
David


----------



## silverfish (4. September 2022)

Als ick meine erste Covid im Frühjahr 2021 hatte nich mal de Höhnerzupp geschmeckt.
Tagelang nur Tee ,Mandarinen und Schokolade. Dieser Kessel ging zu den Wildschweinen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (5. September 2022)

Aal in Dillsoße, dazu Bratkartoffeln, unheimlich lecker! 
Rezept Dillsoße: Zwiebel (80 gr.), 1 El Butter, 1TL Mehl, 200 ml Sahne, 250 ml Sahne, 1 Lorbeerblatt, Salz, Pfeffer, 2 Bund Dill oder tiefgefrorenen nehmen) + 1 Spritzer Zitronensaft, von diesem Rezept langt locker die Hälfte! 

Die Zwiebel schälen und feinhacken. In einem Topf oder einer kleinen Pfanne die Butter erhitzen u. die Zwiebeln darin glasig dünsten. Das Mehl darüberstäuben und unter Rühren farblos anschwitzen. 
Mit der Milch und der Sahne auffüllen. Lorbeerblatt dazugeben, salzen und pfeffern. 
Dill dazugeben und verrühren. In diesem Soßenansatz die vorher gesalzen und gepfefferten Aalstücke  oder -  filets etwa 10 - 20 min. garen. 

Bratkartoffeln zusammen mit gehackten Zwiebeln zubereiten und am Ende mit Salz, Pfeffer, Bratkartoffelgewürz, Kräutern der Provence und Paprikapulver würzen.


----------



## Astacus74 (5. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Aal in Dillsoße, dazu Bratkartoffeln, unheimlich lecker!



und wie ich sehe nicht vom Aal verschwendet   


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74 (5. September 2022)

Da ich ja nu ein wenig Zeit habe mal mein Geburtstagessen vom Samstag Pulled Pork ich lasse mal Bilder sprechen.
Donnerstag habe ich mir den Nacken beim Fleischer geholt 3750 gr mit Knochen, den habe ich dann erst gespritzt, dann den Rub (Magic Dust selbst gemischt) einmassiert und in Frischhaltefolie gewickelt (leider besitze ich kein Vakuumiergerät) so verbrachte das gute Stück die Zeit bis Samstag morgen 0700 im Kühlschrank












Da der Smoker nicht vorhanden ist habe ich meinen Grill genommen, die Kalksandsteine dienen nur als Trennung für die Kohlen und der obere Stein ist für die Tropfschale gedacht.
Die Holzkohlebrikett werden schön dicht um die Steine geschichtet 3 nebeneinander und dann zwei obendrauf und zu guter letzt die Hickorey Cunks obendrauf verteilt.
Wenn das mit den ersten Kohlen angezündet ist, brennt das locker 12 Stunden mit ca. 110 Grad genug Zeit also für as Fleisch.






Das vorbereitete Fleisch






Perfekt über er Tropfschale platziert nu heißt es warten






Leider muß ich Bilder vom fertigen ganzen Pulled Pork schuldig bleiben die Gäste kamen schon früher als gedacht und dann wollte ich mit der Knipse nicht mehr hantieren.
Nur noch soviel nach ca. 4 Stunden habe ich das Pulled Pork in Alufolie gepackt (ich finde so bleibt es saftiger) und gegen 1830 war es dann fertig.
Allen hat es geschmeckt und der Ruf nach mehr ging durch den Raum eh der Terasse...

Eine Portion habe ich mir dann doch noch reten können, so schaut es dann aus mit den gegrillten Karotten und dem Spunten Käse plus Brot, ich könnt schon wieder...






Als Grillsauce hat sich die Smokey Brown Sugar von Stubb´s durchgesetzt past einfach perfekt.








Gruß Frank


----------



## silverfish (6. September 2022)

Astacus74 

Saubere Sache und bestimmt total lecker. Wer sich so viel Zeit und Mühe nimmt hat meinen Respekt.
Daumen hoch !!!


----------



## silverfish (7. September 2022)

Heute schnelle Pfanne.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Heute schnelle Pfanne.


hoffentlich warst Du schneller


----------



## silverfish (7. September 2022)

_Das einzigste Mal ,wo etwas aus der Pfanne verschwand ,war ich im Vorratsraum am kramen und jemand nutzte das aus._


----------



## rustaweli (7. September 2022)

Tolle, aufwendige Leckereien, chapeau!
Halte heute mit einfachstem Kochen dagegen.




Bratkartoffeln mit Ei eingebraten, Oliven, Peperoni, Mayo Ketchup wie Gurken. Hatte keine Lust lange in der Küche zu stehen.


----------



## rustaweli (7. September 2022)

Oliven übrigens aus unserem geliebten Mittelmeermarkt. 4kg Dose für 9€ und dabei extrem lecker. Null überwürzt oder fade.


----------



## Floma (7. September 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Da ich ja nu ein wenig Zeit habe mal mein Geburtstagessen vom Samstag Pulled Pork ich lasse mal Bilder sprechen.
> Donnerstag habe ich mir den Nacken beim Fleischer geholt 3750 gr mit Knochen, den habe ich dann erst gespritzt, dann den Rub (Magic Dust selbst gemischt) einmassiert und in Frischhaltefolie gewickelt (leider besitze ich kein Vakuumiergerät) so verbrachte das gute Stück die Zeit bis Samstag morgen 0700 im Kühlschrank
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 417202
> ...


Legst du dann an eine Stelle ein paar glühende Kohlen und der Ring fängt dann in beide Richtungen zu Glühen an?
Ich hab da "Angst", dass die einzelnen Kohlen beim anglühen  das Rußen beginnen. Obwohl ich Holzkohle wirklich gerne verwende, muss bei mir, bei solchen Geschichten, deshalb der gasgetriebene El Fuego mit Rauchspäne herhalten. Weil die Rauchaufnahme zu Beginn auch besser ist (oder?), schnapp ich mir das Fleisch sogar irgendwann in der Plateauphase und schiebe es in Alufolie, in einem Gastrobehälter in den E-Herd.


----------



## bic zip (7. September 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Ich hab da "Angst", dass die einzelnen Kohlen beim anglühen  das Rußen beginnen.



Das rußen kommt von den Bindemitteln in den Briketts.

Wenn du den Ring startest, lässt du den 30-40 Minuten brennen und regelst du die Temeperatur ein.
Dannach hört das rußen/stinken auf und du kannst das Grillgut auflegen.


----------



## Astacus74 (7. September 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Legst du dann an eine Stelle ein paar glühende Kohlen und der Ring fängt dann in beide Richtungen zu Glühen an?



Die sind U-Förmig um die Steine gestapelt und werden nur an einer Seite mit 8-10 Holzkohlebrikett angezündet, war erst auch skeptisch aber das funktioniert, es sollten nur hochwertige Kohlen verwendet werden ohne viel Bruch und gut gepreßt.

hier nochmal genaustens erklärt https://bbqpit.de/minion-ring-methode/


Gruß Frank


----------



## Blueser (8. September 2022)

Freestyle-Schmorgurken: Gurke, Baconwürfel, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch, Tomatenmark, Hühnerbrühe, Sahne und ein Spritzer Balsamico. Gewürze nach Bedarf (ich bevorzuge Estragon und Bohnenkraut, frischer Dill ist leider gartentechnisch schon durch). Schmorgurken kannte ich bis dato nicht, eine gute Verwertungsmöglichkeit, um der Gurkenschwemme Herr zu werden...


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. September 2022)

Bratwurst vom Schwein, rundherum gebraten. 
Avokado, Tomaten, Mozzarella, Antipasti Beilage mit Zwiebeln. 
Scheibe Vollkornbrot noch mit bei.


----------



## Mescalero (8. September 2022)

Gab es in meiner Kindheit nur höchst selten in der Schule, zu Hause nie. Nach Originalrezept (angeblich) aus Königsberg gekocht.


----------



## Tricast (8. September 2022)

Sind die nun "Original" aus Kalbfleisch oder nicht???

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. September 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Sind die nun "Original" aus Kalbfleisch oder nicht???
> 
> Gruß Heinz


das wäre mir neu


----------



## Mescalero (8. September 2022)

Angeblich nicht, Schwein und Rind 1:1 gemischt.
Das Rezept ist übrigens gleich der erste Treffer bei Chefkoch.de wenn man danach googelt.


----------



## bic zip (8. September 2022)

Mochte ich als Kind nie wegen der Karpern
heutzutage können nicht genug in der Soße sein 

dazu noch Rote Beete Salat (als Kind auch gehasst….wie sich der Geschmack doch im laufe der Zeit ändert)

Hab mal ein „original“ Rezept ergoogelt mit anteilig Sardellen in der Hackmasse, das schmeckt auch geil.


----------



## Mescalero (8. September 2022)

Stimmt, die Sardellen hab ich weggelassen weil beim Einkauf vergessen. Die gibt bestimmt nochmal einen Kick.

Bei mir ist es ähnlich, vieles fand ich als Kind nicht so toll und jetzt könnte ich mich reinlegen.


----------



## bic zip (8. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Sardellen hab ich weggelassen weil beim Einkauf vergessen. Die gibt bestimmt nochmal einen Kick.
> 
> Bei mir ist es ähnlich, vieles fand ich als Kind nicht so toll und jetzt könnte ich mich reinlegen.



Hab aus Faulheit Sardellenpaste aus der Tube genommen.
Die geöffnete Tube hält sich auch jahrelang im Kühlschrank…ist ja mehr Salz als alles andere


----------



## silverfish (8. September 2022)

Nein. Diese Woche gibt es keine Schmorgurken.
In dieser Saison nun schon 6 Mal gehabt.
Der Regen hat uns vom Wasser vertrieben.
Dann an den Herd.
Die Hähnchenteile und Paprika angebraten. Hinten rechts Zuccinisuppe.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (9. September 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Sind die nun "Original" aus Kalbfleisch oder nicht???
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Auf jeden Fall sehen sie sehr lecker aus..
Ich selbst hab sowohl das Original aus Kalbfleisch gemacht / gegessen, aber meist Hackfleisch halb und halb Rind und Schwein verwendet.
Geschmacklich (für mich) kein merklicher Unterschied.
Hauptsache, viel Kapern in der leckeren Soße


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (9. September 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> das wäre mir neu



Und doch, 
das "Original" ist Gehacktes vom Kalb....









						Königsberger Klopse - das ostpreußische Rezept
					

Das ursprünglich ostpreußische Gericht hat einen festen Platz unter unseren Lieblingsrezepten




					www.kuechengoetter.de
				




...tut aber nicht not...


----------



## Mescalero (9. September 2022)

Es gibt wohl unterschiedliche Versionen, vermutlich wurde einfach genommen, was verfügbar war.

"½ kg gewiegtes Rindfleisch und 125 g gewiegtes Schweinefleisch wird mit 2 Eiern, 1 eingeweichten, gut ausgedrückten Milchbrot, einigen gewiegten Sardellen und etwas gestoßenem Pfeffer gut vermengt. Zuletzt mischt man noch geriebene Semmel darunter und formt runde Klöße. Dann bereitet man helles Schwitzmehl von 2 Löffel Butter und 2 Löffel Mehl, gießt eine Obertasse kochendes Wasser dazu und läßt eine sämige Sauce davon kochen. In die Sauce tut man 2 Eßlöffel fein gewiegte Sardellen oder einen gut gewässerten, fein gewiegten Hering, ferner ein paar entkernte Zitronenscheiben und 2 Eßlöffel Kapern; wenn alles kocht, schmeckt man die Sauce mit Pfeffer, Zucker und Weinessig ab. …" – Henriette Davidis: _Praktisches Kochbuch für die bürgerliche und feine Küche_. Reprint der Berliner Ausgabe, Augsburg 1997; Erstveröffentlichung 1845; 7. Fleischspeisen aller Art; 34. Königsberger Klops. 7,34
(Wikipedia)

Das Rezept weist übrigens einen eklatanten Mangel auf. Bei der Menge an Hackfleisch werden 4 Personen satt, müssen sich aber um eine Sauce prügeln, die aus einer einzigen Tasse Wasser gekocht wird.


----------



## daci7 (10. September 2022)

Work in Progress: Short Ribs vom Highland Rind aus der Nachbarschaft. Könnte jetzt schon den Ofen anbeten 
Einmal mit BBQ-Rub und einmal mit "Rot"-Rub für die Kinder (ohne Chlli, weniger Cayenne, keine geräucherte Paprika) - beides nach eigenem Ermessen selbst gemixt und bewährt. Jetz sind die Teile erstmal für ein paar Stündchen bei 120°C im Ofen.
Ich halt euch auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## daci7 (10. September 2022)

Schritt 2:


----------



## daci7 (10. September 2022)

... und schritt 3 hinterher ....


----------



## vonda1909 (10. September 2022)

Vom deftigen  zum süßen


----------



## vonda1909 (10. September 2022)

Mausener Quarktorte mit Pflaumen


----------



## daci7 (10. September 2022)

_Boar, hab ich Bock!










Der Geruch ist vom feinsten!_


----------



## hanzz (10. September 2022)

Wraps


----------



## daci7 (10. September 2022)

Jetzt erstmal nen Schnaps...







*rülps*


----------



## Minimax (10. September 2022)

Eine tolle Bilderstrecke, lieber daci7 Ich bin auf die Auflösung gespannt: Aber sieht mir alles sehr nach Happy End aus.



daci7 schrieb:


> Könnte jetzt schon den Ofen anbeten


Überhaupt nicht abwegig: Es gibt viele Befunde, Hinweise und Argumente, das sich die Altäre für die Götter aus den Herden entwickelt haben (und diese wiederum aus den Feuerstellen).

Es ist magisch und göttlich: Diese Installationen geben Wärme und Licht und verwandeln langweilige Naturalien in schmackhafte, heisse Festschmäuse- wie kann man sie nicht anbeten?


----------



## daci7 (10. September 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Eine tolle Bilderstrecke, lieber daci7 Ich bin auf die Auflösung gespannt: Aber sieht mir alles sehr nach Happy End aus.
> 
> 
> Überhaupt nicht abwegig: Es gibt viele Befunde, Hinweise und Argumente, das sich die Altäre für die Götter aus den Herden entwickelt haben (und diese wiederum aus den Feuerstellen).
> ...


Welche Auflösung? Tellerbilder gibbet bei mir im Prinzip nie ... beim Kochen hab ich ja Zeit zum knipsen (besonders bei so einem Gericht) aber am Tisch dulde ich keine Technik. Das sollen sich die Kinder bloß nicht abgucken, die sehn mich ja oft genug mit dem Knochen in der Hand 
Es war aber wunderschön- geschmacklich sowieso und die Teile schmelzen praktisch im Mund. 
Dazu gab es Ofenkartoffeln, Tomatensalat und Bier.
Tiptop!


----------



## daci7 (11. September 2022)

Ps: wo ich mir meinen Post grad nochmal durchlese, erschrecke ich mich geradezu ob der Wortwahl ... "dulde ich keine Technik" ... voll patriarchaisch ... Dabei geht es alleine um meine Wenigkeit und wie ich meine Mediensucht* zügel und wenigstens ein paar Ruhezonen im Alltag einbaue. Meine Kinder haben noch keine Technik und meine Frau ist weit weniger suchtaffin ...

*und daran seit ihr alle auch mit Schuld. Ja, da könnt ihr euch ruhig mal an die eigenen Nase packen!


----------



## Minimax (11. September 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Ps:" ... voll patriarchaisch ...*und daran seit ihr alle auch mit Schuld.


Sorry, Suh, Bwana, Suh


----------



## daci7 (11. September 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sorry, Bwana, Suh


Das ist jetzt aber nicht ganz koscher zitiert und aus dem Kontext gerissen! ;P


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. September 2022)

Einfach Bratwürste mit karamelisierten Zwiebeln.


----------



## rustaweli (11. September 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Einfach Bratwürste mit karamelisierten Zwiebeln.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 417679


Die Zwiebeln würde ich mir sogar ohne Fleisch auf gebratene Brotscheiben hauen, lecker! Gab es in meiner Ost Kindheit öfter. Ab und an auch mit Fleisch zum Abend. Brot angebraten, Fleisch drauf plus ohne Ende Röstzwiebeln. Für uns ein Festmahl zum Abend unter der Woche, wenn auch selten.


----------



## rustaweli (11. September 2022)

Oh je, da kommen Erinnerungen hoch... Oder wenn mal wieder Zutaten aus dem Deli erobert werden konnten und daheim Würzfleisch, angerichtet in kleinen Schälchen regelrecht zelebriert wurde... So lecker und schön am Tisch!


----------



## hanzz (11. September 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Die Zwiebeln würde ich mir sogar ohne Fleisch auf gebratene Brotscheiben hauen, lecker! Gab es in meiner Ost Kindheit öfter. Ab und an auch mit Fleisch zum Abend. Brot angebraten, Fleisch drauf plus ohne Ende Röstzwiebeln. Für uns ein Festmahl zum Abend unter der Woche, wenn auch selten.


Auch lecker in Stampfkartoffeln so Zwiebeln. 
Oder zu Pilzen. 
Hab noch Pilze die heut weg müssen 
Taddaaaa.


----------



## rustaweli (11. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Auch lecker in Stampfkartoffeln so Zwiebeln.


Geht jetzt alle weg mit den Erinnerungen!   Hat meine Liebste öfter kredenzt in den Tagen als jung gebackene Family an welchen es öfter mal mehr als knapp war. Auch so lecker!
Brot mit Röstzwiebeln sowie Stampfer mit Zwiebeln. Plan für nächste Woche steht!


----------



## silverfish (11. September 2022)

Heute mal fleischfrei. Zwiebel und Lauch angeschwitzt. Da kam noch Käsesauce dazu. Im Hintergrund die Kartoffeln ,welche zu Stampf wurden.
Spiegeleier dabei.
Tellerbild wurde mit aufgegessen.


----------



## rustaweli (11. September 2022)

Sehr wechselhaftes Wetter die Tage. Regen, welche die Kids mit Gummistiefeln und Schirm trotzdem mitnehmen wollten und darauf gleich warme Sonnenstrahlen, genossen ohne Regenjacke und dafür mit dem Rad. All dies brachte ab Freitag und über den Samstag erste Erkältungserscheinungen. Klar, kurz vor Schulbeginn! 
Um den Schulanfang nicht zu verpassen, eben heute zum Mittag eine Hühner Nudelsuppe gekocht. 




Für mich habe ich das Fleisch abgeseilt, die Fettbrühe jedoch mitgenommen. 
Zum Abend gibt es nur Spaghetti, welche mit der Restsoße von gestern vermengt und dann angebraten werden.


----------



## Steff-Peff (11. September 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Einfach Bratwürste mit karamelisierten Zwiebeln.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 417679



Dann solltest Du dir mal ein englisches Rezept ansehen: Bangers and Mash
Dürfte dir zusagen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. September 2022)

Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Dann solltest Du dir mal ein englisches Rezept ansehen: Bangers and Mash
> Dürfte dir zusagen.



Ich aß dieses Gericht einmal einem Irish Pub in Leipzig, mit Nürnberger Rostbratwürstchen, Kartoffelstampf und Gravy, dieser typischen braunen Sauce aus dem englischsprachigen Raum. Das schmeckt in Kombination wirklich sehr gut und ist mal etwas anderes als immer nur Bratwurst mit Sauerkraut.


----------



## hanzz (11. September 2022)

Die meisten Pilze waren leider durch. 
Also gibt's n allerlei Curry in Kokosmilch mit Paprika, Pilzen, Bohnen, Blumenkohl, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch und Ingwer. 
Aber reichlich.


----------



## Mescalero (11. September 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich aß dieses Gericht einmal einem Irish Pub in Leipzig, mit Nürnberger Rostbratwürstchen, Kartoffelstampf und Gravy, dieser typischen braunen Sauce aus dem englischsprachigen Raum. Das schmeckt in Kombination wirklich sehr gut und ist mal etwas anderes als immer nur Bratwurst mit Sauerkraut.


In meiner Schulzeit gab es recht häufig Bratwurst und Kartoffelbrei mit viel Gravy, genannt Soße. Hier südlich des Weißwurstäquators wäre das wahrscheinlich strafrechtlich relevant. Bratwurst gibt es nur mit Brot oder in der Semmel und als Zutat ist ausschließlich (mehrere Tage gekochtes, vielfach angebranntes und erneut gekochtes) Sauerkraut erlaubt.


----------



## Astacus74 (12. September 2022)

Ich habe heute mal den Dutchoven in Betrieb gehabt  


2 Pfund Rindergulasch und 1 Pfund Schweingulasch






reichlich Gemüse Selleri, Porre, Karotten, Zwiebeln und Paprika






1 Liter Rinderbrühe selbst gemacht aus 2 Rinderbeinscheiben






das Fleisch fast fertig geschmort, ja ok auf dem Gasherd aber ich find das praktischer als draußen am Boden...






das Gemüse kommt zum Gulasch, wird mit angeschmort mit der Rinderbrühe abgelöscht plus 2 Dosen stückige Tomaten gewürzt mit Salz und Pfeffer






die Kohlen verteilt auf dem Deckel






und das ganze in die alte Feuertonne da steht das ganze Windgeschützt






und das Ergebnis






achja den Nachtisch hatte ich schon vorher gebacken Apfel/Kirschschnecken







Gruß Frank


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (12. September 2022)

Mal den Kühlschrank aufgeräumt und Reste verwertet......
















war sehr lecker


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. September 2022)

Eine halbe Wiesn-Ente reduziert im
Kau.hof bekommen und gleich gebruzzelt. 

Liebe das, man schlendert durch die Feinkostabteilung und aus nem Angebot entsteht nen abendliches Brutzelfest...


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. September 2022)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Mal den Kühlschrank aufgeräumt und Reste verwertet......



war kein Schnaps oder wenigstens Bier im Kühlschrank ?


----------



## rustaweli (13. September 2022)

Aus Möhren, Paprika und Erbsen wurde heute zum Abend ein 
Curry - Eier - Ragout mit Reis. 





Schön scharfe Chili Flocken durften natürlich nicht fehlen.


----------



## hanzz (13. September 2022)

Heut schnell ein Bifteki gemacht 
Mit Ajvar und viel Zwiebeln
Dazu n Salat


----------



## yukonjack (13. September 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Aus Möhren, Paprika und Erbsen wurde heute zum Abend ein
> Curry - Eier - Ragout mit Reis.
> Anhang anzeigen 417926
> 
> Schön scharfe Chili Flocken durften natürlich nicht fehlen.


Auf solch einfache (leckere ) Gerichte müssen wir uns in Zukunft wohl einstellen.


----------



## hanzz (13. September 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Curry - Eier - Ragout mit Reis.


Klasse. 
Hast mit Kokosmilch gemacht oder Erbsen püriert?


----------



## rustaweli (13. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Klasse.
> Hast mit Kokosmilch gemacht oder Erbsen püriert?


Weder noch! Gemüse kurz gekocht, gesiebt und die Brühe beiseite getan. Schwitze aus Butter, Curry und Mehl gemacht, Brühe daran wie normale Milch. Salz, Pfeffer, Petersilie und eventuell mit Curry nachwürzen. Das war es, ohne Kokos und trotzdem lecker wie auch schnell.
Nachtrag 
Gemüse wieder mit rein natürlich.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (14. September 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> war kein Schnaps oder wenigstens Bier im Kühlschrank ?



...Bierchen war schon drin, gab aber ein Gläschen Rotwein dazu


----------



## rustaweli (14. September 2022)

Gekocht zwar nicht direkt, 
aber hatte nach unserem Rösthema vom WE solch einen Appetit darauf. 
Geröstetes Brot mit Röstzwiebeln. 




Diesen Snack, mehr brauchte ich heute nicht!


----------



## hanzz (14. September 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Gekocht zwar nicht direkt,
> aber hatte nach unserem Rösthema vom WE solch einen Appetit darauf.
> Geröstetes Brot mit Röstzwiebeln.
> Anhang anzeigen 418011
> ...


Hahaha. 
Sehr lecker und sieht lustig aus. 

Wir hatten heut Kibbeling vom Seelachs also die Mischpoke. Ich hatte Rotbarsch auf Haut gebraten. 
Hab Ajoli und nen Bohnen Salat dazu gemacht. 
Musste aber in Etappen zubereiten, daher auch kein Foto, wäre sonst zu kalt geworden.


----------



## silverfish (15. September 2022)

kein grosses Bohei.
Thunfisch und Dorsch bekam jeder jeweils ein Stück. Dazu Salzkartoffeln und Mischgemüse.


----------



## Mescalero (15. September 2022)




----------



## rustaweli (15. September 2022)

Heute wieder Ruck Zuck Küche. 
Rote Linsen Chilli, versetzt mit weißen Bohnen. 
Wie immer mit obligatorischen Chilliflocken und ein paar Frühlingszwiebeln zwecks der Optik.


----------



## Mescalero (15. September 2022)

Zwecks der Optik?
Ich finde oft, dass frische Zwiebeln drübergewürfelt oder eben Ringe von Frühlingszwiebeln dem Essen noch einen richtigen Kick geben. Gerade bei ordentlich gewürzten Gerichten.


----------



## daci7 (15. September 2022)

Zandersaison ist hiermit offiziell eröffnet.
Zander, Wokgemüse, Jasminreis und dazu eine Soße auf Kokosmilch-Basis.




Lecker wars!


----------



## Thomas. (15. September 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Zandersaison ist hiermit offiziell eröffnet.
> Zander, Wokgemüse, Jasminreis und dazu eine Soße auf Kokosmilch-Basis.
> Anhang anzeigen 418104
> 
> Lecker wars!


ich habe da so einen Angel Kollegen, hätte der mir mal bescheid gesagt das er auf Zander los ist, wäre ich mit gegangen und mit viel Glück hätte ich vielleicht heute auch Zander essen können und nicht Nudeln


----------



## rustaweli (15. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Zwecks der Optik?
> Ich finde oft, dass frische Zwiebeln drübergewürfelt oder eben Ringe von Frühlingszwiebeln dem Essen noch einen richtigen Kick geben. Gerade bei ordentlich gewürzten Gerichten.


Stimmt natürlich! Aber in dem Fall waren schon reichlich rote Zwiebeln im Gericht.


----------



## daci7 (15. September 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich habe da so einen Angel Kollegen, hätte der mir mal bescheid gesagt das er auf Zander los ist, wäre ich mit gegangen und mit viel Glück hätte ich vielleicht heute auch Zander essen können und nicht Nudeln


Jo, aber das war abends NACH 8 Kollege


----------



## rustaweli (15. September 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Zandersaison ist hiermit offiziell eröffnet.
> Zander, Wokgemüse, Jasminreis und dazu eine Soße auf Kokosmilch-Basis.
> Anhang anzeigen 418104
> 
> Lecker wars!


Wohl bekomm's und Petri noch an dieser Stelle! 
Bis ich an meinen Gewässern sowas fange um aufzutischen bin ich wohl verhungert oder zum Greis versteinert mit Rute in der Hand.


----------



## Thomas. (15. September 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Jo, aber das war abends NACH 8 Kollege


jau, wenn die Straßenbeleuchtung an geht muss ich ins Bett, wäre eng geworden


----------



## PetriPeter2.0 (15. September 2022)

Da mein Vater und ich oft jagen und angeln gehen kommt bei uns sehr häufig Wild und Fisch auf den Teller! Wir essen vor allem Reh Schwein und Wels!


----------



## PetriPeter2.0 (15. September 2022)

Und neulich haben wir brassen Frikadellen gemacht. Die waren himmlisch!


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2022)

Schöne Sachen habt ihr gekocht Männer. 
Bei mir gab's eben Dorade im Backofen gegrillt mit Kartoffelspalten und bissl Gemüse.
Zum ersten Mal Dorade gekostet. Echt lecker die Dinger.


----------



## silverfish (16. September 2022)

Heute hat ein Angelkumpel gekocht. Goulasch schön scharf. Dazu gabs Ciabata.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2022)

Oh.... sorry.
Falsches Bild.


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. September 2022)

Gemüsesuppe mit Hühncheneinlage... gleich für Morgen mitgekocht.


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schöne Sachen habt ihr gekocht Männer.
> Bei mir gab's eben Dorade im Backofen gegrillt mit Kartoffelspalten und bissl Gemüse.
> Zum ersten Mal Dorade gekostet. Echt lecker die Dinger.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 418232


Lieber Prof, Petri zum Sonnenfisch. Wenn du den hier in den Landen gefangen hast, hätte ich ihn aber vor dem Essen zum Paläontologen gebracht, sieht jetzt so Steinzeitmäßig aus


----------



## silverfish (16. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Oh.... sorry.
> Falsches Bild.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 418234


Hey Prof. hat das gemundet ?
Lohnt es sich die 8,80 auszugeben???


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Hey Prof. hat das gemundet ?
> Lohnt es sich die 8,80 auszugeben???



Ja unbedingt!
Der beste Fisch den ich bisher gegessen habe.
In der Packung von Kaufland war neben drei Doraden sogar ein Tütchen Gewürzpulver(sehr lecker und passt perfekt dazu).

Im Backofen bei 230 Grad Umluftgrill auf oberster Schiene ne gute halbe Stunde mit einmal umdrehen (wenn die erste Oberseite braun ist).
Die Fische lagen dabei auf Alufolie auf dem Grillrost.


----------



## Blueser (16. September 2022)

Ich finde Dorade auch lecker, hatte die mal auf dem Grill gemacht.


----------



## silverfish (16. September 2022)

Bei Lidl gibts ja auch.
Ich werd next Woche auch mal probieren.
Leicht mehlieren und schön in jede Menge Butter braten.
Speiseplan fürs WE steht schon.
Morgen Eintopf .


----------



## Blueser (16. September 2022)

... und schön selbstgemachten Kartoffelsalat dazu ...


----------



## Mescalero (16. September 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Gemüsesuppe mit Hühncheneinlage... gleich für Morgen mitgekocht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 418239


Bei uns gab es Hühnersuppe mit Gemüseeinlage, die Madame ist etwas unpässlich und hüstelt.
Außerdem war der Hahn im Angebot und hat _nur _12 Taler gekostet.


----------



## hanzz (16. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Bei Lidl gibts ja auch.
> Ich werd next Woche auch mal probieren.
> Leicht mehlieren und schön in jede Menge Butter braten.
> Speiseplan fürs WE steht schon.
> Morgen Eintopf .


Die brauchen ein bisschen. 
Lieber in Öl braten und später Butter dazu geben. 
Die Haut wird geil cross.


----------



## kridkram (16. September 2022)

Auf Wunsch berichte ich hier von meinem Ölsardinen- Experiment. 
Bin zur Zeit wieder an einem See, da gibt es Unmengen Lauben. Die stippe ich mir als Köfi, meist hab ich schnell paar gefangen. Da die ja in Größe und aussehen sehr den Ölsardinen ähneln, hatte ich schon lange den Plan, mal damit selbst Ölsardinen zu machen. 
Jetzt hab ich es endlich umgesetzt. Hab ne Fuhre gestippt, Kopf ab, Gedärm raus und geschuppt. Geht easy wie bei Heringen.
Hatte mir ein Glas mit Schraubdeckel mitgenommen, wo wir sonst die selbst gemachte Marmelade einfüllen. Die Lauben hab ich senkrecht ins Glas gefüllt, anschließend Salz und Pfeffer drauf, 1 Lorbeerblatt und ein Stück Biozitrone rein und mit Rapsöl aufgefüllt und zu geschraubt. Dann hab ich das Glas in einen Topf mit Wasser gestellt und knappe 30 min auf kleiner Hitze gekocht.
Probiert hab ich noch nicht, soll noch etwas ziehen.


----------



## Mescalero (17. September 2022)

Das klingt sehr interessant! Bitte berichte unbedingt, wie sie schmecken. 
Ich behaupte ja, die haben lange genug gezogen. Kannst ruhig schon ein Glas aufmachen - für die Wissenschaft!


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. September 2022)

Interessant mit den Lauben. 

Ich wäre jetzt drauf gekommen, die erstmal zu braten, wegen der Röstaromen?! 

Sehr spannend...


----------



## Blueser (17. September 2022)

Oder vorher räuchern...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. September 2022)

Heute einmal Nudeln - Linguine mit Gorgonzola-Sahne-Sauce und Kochschinkenstreifen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. September 2022)

Hier wird seit etwa drei Stunden ein "Quer durch den Garten" Eintopf zubereitet... 

Die ganze Bude riecht nach Leckerchen und mir tropft der Zahn


----------



## rustaweli (17. September 2022)

Kein Saziwi( Satsivi) daci7 , aber ein leicht ähnliches, georgisches Rezept. Vielleicht werden ja Erinnerungen wach! Auch mit leicht abgemilderten Walnuss Anteil. Gut für mich. 
Hühnchen in Soße mit Nuss und Co. 




Dazu wurden einfach nur Pommes und Ciabatta zum Ditschen gereicht.


----------



## silverfish (17. September 2022)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Hier wird seit etwa drei Stunden ein "Quer durch den Garten" Eintopf zubereitet...
> 
> Die ganze Bude riecht nach Leckerchen und mir tropft der Zahn


Sowas hatten wir heut auch.Aber war nich so photogen.Dafür um so schmackhafter.


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. September 2022)

Fotogen isses nich.... 

Aber es verschafft einem n wohliges Gefühl, Futterkoma und nen prallen Ranzen


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (18. September 2022)

Hatte gestern mal wieder richtig Bock auf Dutch Oven........
































... es war mega lecker


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. September 2022)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Hatte gestern mal wieder richtig Bock auf Dutch Oven........
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 418381
> 
> ...



_"Kanonen zu gusseisernen Töpfen" _- So sollte das Motto lauten.


----------



## silverfish (18. September 2022)

So bisschen Herbst-Rustikalessen.Das Sauerkraut mit Möhrenscheiben schon heut morgen angesetzt. Nach 3 h köcheln kam rohe geriebene Kartoffel dazu. Die gebratene Speck-Zwiebelmischung kommt ins Kraut. Hätte auch Klösse gemacht. Aber Kumpel wünschte Salzkartoffeln.
Die Haxen waren zart und dat Sössche hmmm.
Einfach nur lecker. Wir sind pappesatt.


----------



## bic zip (18. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> So bisschen Herbst-Rustikalessen.Das Sauerkraut mit Möhrenscheiben schon heut morgen angesetzt. Nach 3 h köcheln kam rohe geriebene Kartoffel dazu. Die gebratene Speck-Zwiebelmischung kommt ins Kraut. Hätte auch Klösse gemacht. Aber Kumpel wünschte Salzkartoffeln.
> Die Haxen waren zart und dat Sössche hmmm.
> Einfach nur lecker. Wir sind pappesatt.


 so ein schönes Hämmchen muss ich auch mal wieder machen


----------



## Tikey0815 (18. September 2022)

Heute hab mich mal den Bud Spencer Topf gemacht , sehr geil


----------



## silverfish (18. September 2022)

Auch sehr gut kommt Linseneintopf mit Sauerkraut drin und Lungwürschte.


----------



## rustaweli (18. September 2022)

Kalt, windig, regnerisch und grau - perfektes Family Couch Kuschelwetter! Nach der ersten Couch Film Runde mit den Kids in die Küche und schnell was für die Kaffee & Tee Zeit zubereitet. 








Für den Ofen angerichtet 




und heraus kamen 2 Kirsch Pizzen. 




Schönen Sonntag allerseits!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. September 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Heute hab mich mal den Bud Spencer Topf gemacht...



Wie im feinsten Fressladen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (18. September 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wie im feinsten Fressladen.


Nee, mit viel Knobi und mit scharfen Sucuk gepimmt


----------



## rustaweli (18. September 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Nee, mit viel Knobi und mit scharfen Sucuk gepimmt


Du hast aber schon gesehen wie die Beiden (so genial zeitlos) selbst auf Flambieren reagierten?! 
Wie dann erst auf Sucuk?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. September 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Du hast aber schon gesehen wie die Beiden (so genial zeitlos) selbst auf Flambieren reagierten?!
> Wie dann erst auf Sucuk?



Dann gibt es vom Landvogt eine Delle in die Gewürzgurke.


----------



## Jan_Cux (18. September 2022)

Heute gab es eine kleine Pilzpfanne mit Rührei.


----------



## daci7 (18. September 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Kein Saziwi( Satsivi) daci7 , aber ein leicht ähnliches, georgisches Rezept. Vielleicht werden ja Erinnerungen wach! Auch mit leicht abgemilderten Walnuss Anteil. Gut für mich.
> Hühnchen in Soße mit Nuss und Co.
> Anhang anzeigen 418330
> 
> ...


Boar ... das kam jetzt unerwartet heftig.
Man hab ich Bock auf so 'nen Nuss-Gockel! Diese Woche sind auf jeden Fall ein paar junge Hähne und ein älterer Kollege dran - die werden wohl dafür herhalten müssen! Mir läuft schon jetzt das Wasser im Mund zusammen!!


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (18. September 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Heute gab es eine kleine Pilzpfanne mit Rührei.
> Anhang anzeigen 418498
> Anhang anzeigen 418499


Das sieht richtig lecker aus!


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. September 2022)

Danke Mo, das war es auch


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (19. September 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> _"Kanonen zu gusseisernen Töpfen" _- So sollte das Motto lauten.



Auch das unterschreibe ich !


----------



## silverfish (19. September 2022)

_dat Süppche hätt jefluppt.
Die Thüringer schön langsam gebräunt. Dann bleiben sie innen saftig. Hmmm_


----------



## yukonjack (19. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> _dat Süppche hätt jefluppt.
> Die Thüringer schön langsam gebräunt. Dann bleiben sie innen saftig. Hmmm_


Es gibt Gerichte, die kenne ich sooooooo nicht. Aber wenn`s schmeckt ?


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. September 2022)

Heute gab es seit langem mal wieder eine Lasagne mit extra Parmesan obendrauf.


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. September 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Heute gab es seit langem mal wieder eine Lasagne mit extra Parmesan obendrauf.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 418585
> Anhang anzeigen 418586


Machst du die Soße aus der Tüte oder hast du ein eigenes Rezept?


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. September 2022)

Die Soße kam aus der Tüte, ich vertrag aber nur die der beiden großen Hersteller die angeblich nur mit natürlichen Zutaten produziert sind. (Braune Tüte) 
Von den anderen bekomme ich Sodbrennen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. September 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Die Soße kam aus der Tüte, ich vertrag aber nur die der beiden großen Hersteller die angeblich nur mit natürlichen Zutaten produziert sind. (Braune Tüte)
> Von den anderen bekomme ich Sodbrennen.


Schade, ich dachte, ich komme mal an ein Rezept was auch so schmeckt wie aus der Tüte, aber eben ohne Chemie.


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. September 2022)

Na soviel Chemie dürfte da ja nicht enthalten sein, ok Salz & Zucker an 2. und 3. Stelle... aber für die schnelle Mahlzeit kann ich damit leben.


----------



## Mescalero (19. September 2022)

Für eine einfache Basis-Tomatensauce kann man Zwiebeln anrösten, evtl. noch Knoblauch dazu, Tomatenmark dazwischen und mit Wasser ablöschen. Nach Belieben auch eine Dose gehackte Tomaten. Mit Salz und Pfeffer sowie ein paar italienischen Kräutern (ich mache auch gern ein bisschen Kümmel rein) abschmecken und fertig. Das dauert kaum länger als eine Tüte aufzumachen und schmeckt sicher nicht schlechter. 
Diese Sauce kann man pur zu Nudeln essen oder eben mit Gemüse, Hackfleisch, Thunfisch, Muscheln, Linsen etc. anreichern und endlos variieren.


----------



## hanzz (19. September 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Schade, ich dachte, ich komme mal an ein Rezept was auch so schmeckt wie aus der Tüte, aber eben ohne Chemie.


Wie ne gute Bolognese
Möhren, Sellerie,Lauch, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch richtig gut scharf anbraten.
Salz, Pfeffer, Oregano, Basilikum dann ebenfalls mit anbraten. Tomatenmark rein und auch gut anbräunen. Mit Rotwein ablöschen und Dosentomaten rein.
Mit Rinderfond auffüllen.
Wenn alles weich gekocht nach ner Stunde etwas mit dem Pürierstab durchgehen.
Rinderhack anbraten und rein damit.
Ggf mit Tomatenmark dicker machen und noch mal abschmecken.
Dann in die Auflaufform mit Lasagnenudeln schichten.
Bevor ich die letzte Lage HackfleischSaucenMasse drauf mach kommen 1,2 Becher Säure Sahne oder Creme Fraiche in die Sauce und dann erst in die Auflaufform.
Käse drüber
Fertig.


----------



## Blueser (19. September 2022)

Genau, die meisten Lasagne Rezepte im Netz ähneln dem und sind schnell gemacht.


----------



## Mescalero (19. September 2022)

Noch einfacher ist nur Feuerwehrsoße. 
Kennt die jemand? Gabs in der Schule früher mit zu Matsch gekochten Nudeln.

Wiener oder Bockwurst und Zwiebel fein würfeln, anbraten und Mehl drüberstäuben. Mit Wasser ablöschen, eine Flasche Ketchup rein und salzen. Saulecker!


----------



## Blueser (19. September 2022)

Kenne ich ...


----------



## rustaweli (19. September 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Schade, ich dachte, ich komme mal an ein Rezept was auch so schmeckt wie aus der Tüte, aber eben ohne Chemie.


Suppengrün, Zuchini, Tomatenmark, passierte Tomaten und Dosentomaten. Hackfleisch anbraten, vom Suppengrün gewürfelten Sellerie sowie gewürfelte Möhren zugeben. Kurz darauf Zwiebelwürfel dran sowie etwas gehackter Knobi. Kurz mitbraten. Mit ausreichend Tomatenmark alles kurz anschwitzen. Dosentomaten hinzu, Salz, Pfeffer, Paprika und köcheln lassen. Dann passierte Tomaten zugeben, abschmecken, köcheln lassen. Zur Not mit Tomatenmark dicker, oder mehr passierten Tomaten dünner werden lassen. Oregano und Basilikum zu, abschmecken. Bißl kühler werden lassen und dann ganz normal Lasagne machen. Oder mehr kochen. Ein Tag Spaghetti Bolognese und am nächsten Tag aus reichlich Rest Lasagne zaubern


----------



## rustaweli (19. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wie ne gute Bolognese
> Möhren, Sellerie,Lauch, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch richtig gut scharf anbraten.
> Salz, Pfeffer, Oregano, Basilikum dann ebenfalls mit anbraten. Tomatenmark rein und auch gut anbräunen. Mit Rotwein ablöschen und Dosentomaten rein.
> Mit Rinderfond auffüllen.
> ...


Zu spät gesehen da gleich geantwortet vorm weiteren Lesen.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (19. September 2022)

Meine liebe Frau hatte heute die Küche für sich ....
Seelachs-Loin  mit Lauch-Dill-Sauce, war einfach nur lecker


----------



## rustaweli (19. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Noch einfacher ist nur Feuerwehrsoße.
> Kennt die jemand? Gabs in der Schule früher mit zu Matsch gekochten Nudeln.
> 
> Wiener oder Bockwurst und Zwiebel fein würfeln, anbraten und Mehl drüberstäuben. Mit Wasser ablöschen, eine Flasche Ketchup rein und salzen. Saulecker!


Mache ich immer noch ab und an da meine Kids das einfach lieben. Nur kommt noch Speck mit rein und der Ketchup muß von Werder sein. Darauf legen sie Wert. Ist auch immer ihr Wunschessen bei Oma und sie nimmt nur den. Angeblich schmeckt es bei Oma sogar noch besser als bei mir - was nicht sein kann.


----------



## hanzz (19. September 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Zu spät gesehen da gleich geantwortet vorm weiteren Lesen.


Ja ziemlich identisch 
Wollt auch noch schreiben, dass davon immer reichlich gemacht wird. Für Bolo und Lasagne.


----------



## kridkram (20. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Nach 3 h köcheln kam rohe geriebene Kartoffel dazu. Die gebratene


Ich liebe auch Sauerkraut! Am warum muss man es bei deinem Rezept tot kochen? Versteh ich nicht.

Heute hab ich die " Ölsardinen " geöffnet! Fazit, der Fisch schmeckt gut, das passt, Gewürze lassen noch Spielraum zu. Aber, die ganze Thematik Gräten ist nicht so toll. Die sind einfach zu hart, die kann man so nicht essen. NIcht bloß die Mittelgräte, auch die vom Bauch.
Das Fleisch ist weich genug, mit den Gräten so aber Mist. Man könnte noch versuchen den Fisch länger zu kochen, ich hatte ihn so ca 30 min gekocht. 
Alternativ ginge noch filetieren aber die Arbeit! Will man das oder sind Lauben doch nicht dazu geeignet?!


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. September 2022)

Vielleicht müsste man sich in den Produktionsprozess von "echten Ölsardinen" mal reinfuchsen!? 
Mglw. Sind die weichen Gräten auch ein Resultat einer bestimmten notwendigen Lagerzeit im Öl!? 
Ansonsten bliebe noch das 
Runterscheiden der grätigen Bauchlappen und Schröpfen der Rückenpartie? 

Dranbleiben, das interessiert...


----------



## kridkram (20. September 2022)

Gerade versuche ich mich mal an Zucchini-Puffer. Was soll sonst werden mit dem Zuviel?


----------



## Mooskugel (20. September 2022)

kridkram und alle anderen die zu viele Zucchini haben. 

Eingelegte Zucchini

2,5 – 3 kg Zucchini

1kg Zwiebeln

3 rote Paprika

1kg Zucker

750ml Weinessig

7 Teelöffel Salz

2 – 3 Teelöffel Curry

4 Teelöffel grober Senf

Gemahlener schwarzer Pfeffer

Zucchini, Zwiebel und Paprika in Stücke, Scheiben oder Streifen schneiden.und in einen großen Topf geben. Alle anderen Zutaten dazu geben und alles einmal aufkochen. Heiß in Gläser füllen und Gläser verschließen.


----------



## hanzz (20. September 2022)

Hab auch mal Spaghetti aus Zucchini gemacht und mit Bolo gegessen 
War echt nicht verkehrt.


----------



## ralle (20. September 2022)

Heute gibts ein gegrilltes Hähnchen und morgen Frikassee - aus eigener Zucht natürlich   und das Gemüse stand bis vor ner Stunde noch im Garten rum.


----------



## Mescalero (20. September 2022)

kridkram 
Vielleicht brauchen sie ein Bad in Essigsud, ähnlich wie Brathering? Erst danach in Öl einlegen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. September 2022)

Gestern den 1. Steinpilz in 2022 gefunden! 800gr. hatte der makellose Bursche. Welch ein Gedicht!!


----------



## yukonjack (20. September 2022)

Lasst ihr die Lamellen dran ? Ich versuche die immer so weit es geht zu entfernen (außer bei ganz kleinen Maronen).


----------



## ralle (20. September 2022)

Wir waren am Sonntag auch mal los - leider ohne Erfolg. Also warten wir noch etwas.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. September 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Lasst ihr die Lamellen dran ? Ich versuche die immer so weit es geht zu entfernen (außer bei ganz kleinen Maronen).


Wenn sie Grün sind mache ich sie auch ab. Ist mir sonst zu schlotzig. Der war aber noch ok. Sieht auf dem Bild grünlicher aus als er war!


----------



## Skott (20. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> kridkram
> Vielleicht brauchen sie ein Bad in Essigsud, ähnlich wie Brathering? Erst danach in Öl einlegen.


Das wird vermutlich der entscheidende Arbeitsschritt sein...


----------



## rustaweli (20. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> kridkram
> Vielleicht brauchen sie ein Bad in Essigsud, ähnlich wie Brathering? Erst danach in Öl einlegen.


Denke auch das es Säure und Zugang zu Gräten braucht.


----------



## rustaweli (20. September 2022)

ralle schrieb:


> Wir waren am Sonntag auch mal los - leider ohne Erfolg. Also warten wir noch etwas.


Liebe Pilze und auch das Sammeln. Waren 2x die Wochen los, aber statt Pilze sammelten wir danach aneinander Zecken ab. Keine Lust mehr - schade. Beim letzten Mal waren Sohnemann und ich allein mit wunderbaren Gesprächen während Pausen, sitzend auf Baumstämmen. Aber die Zecken....


----------



## rustaweli (20. September 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Gestern den 1. Steinpilz in 2022 gefunden! 800gr. hatte der makellose Bursche. Welch ein Gedicht!!


Herrlich, Glückwunsch und wohl bekomm's!


----------



## silverfish (20. September 2022)

Heute ala Schulspeisung .


----------



## silverfish (20. September 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> Ich liebe auch Sauerkraut! Am warum muss man es bei deinem Rezept tot kochen? Versteh ich nicht.


Köcheln ist etwas anderes als totkochen.
Glaub mir, es schmeckt besser. Und am nächsten Tag aufgewärmt noch besser.
Aus 40 Jahren Kocherfahrung weiss man so Einiges. Es gibt Saucen sie werden tagelang geköchelt. Blubb ,blubb ganz sanft. Und immer wieder Flüssigkeit auffüllen . Mein Sauerkraut hat schon einen Sternekoch verzaubert .


----------



## Mikesch (20. September 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Gestern den 1. Steinpilz in 2022 gefunden! 800gr. hatte der makellose Bursche. Welch ein Gedicht!!


Und dann mit Panade verhunzt,


----------



## hanzz (20. September 2022)

Zucchini gefüllt 
Innerei der Zucchinis, Frühlingszwiebeln, Champignons, Spinat und Knoblauch gebraten. 
Schafskäse untergemischt 
Zucchini gefüllt 
Später mit Parmesan überbacken.


----------



## Mescalero (20. September 2022)

#cheddar

Ab und zu mag ich Cheddar ganz gerne und suche immer nach leckeren Varianten. Die meisten schmecken leider total langweilig. 

Dieser ist eine Ausnahme! Gibt es im Lidl und der Stoff ist tatsächlich importiert.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (21. September 2022)

ralle schrieb:


> Heute gibts ein gegrilltes Hähnchen und morgen Frikassee - aus eigener Zucht natürlich   und das Gemüse stand bis vor ner Stunde noch im Garten rum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....und ich hätte gerne die TINE Meierismør aus Bild 2.....
Für mich die leckerste Butter ever, leicht gesalzen einfach ein Traum  
Muss wohl mal wieder nach Norge


----------



## kridkram (21. September 2022)

Pilze werden bei uns hier im Umfeld jetzt auch, Wiesenchampions gibt es schon seit 14 Tagen. Richtung Erzgebirge/ Vogtland gibt es auch schon gute 14 Tage ordentlich Waldpilze. Ist so 45 min Fahrzeit von mir. 
Vorige Woche zum Angeln in der Oberpfalz gab es auch Pilze. Allerdings nichts direkt im Wald, nur an Wegrändern.


----------



## Jan_Cux (21. September 2022)

Gestern mal ganz schlicht und einfach, die ganzen Tomaten aus dem Garten müßen ja weg...


----------



## daci7 (21. September 2022)

Aus ... Gründen ... muss ich heute ein wenig Zeit mit den Kindern drinnen totschlagen. Als Bio/Chemie-Otto bringe ich den kleinen mal den Ungang mit Gefahrenstoffen bei. 
Das ganze ergibt dann eine experimentelle "Maneater-sauce" oder Kanibalensoße. Na, wer erkennt die Hauptprotagonisten?
Natürlich alles aus eigenem Anbau 








Groetjes
David


----------



## bic zip (21. September 2022)

Sind das Habaneros?

chön charf


----------



## daci7 (21. September 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Sind das Habaneros?
> 
> chön charf


Jupp - jetzt noch die anderen beiden


----------



## daci7 (21. September 2022)

Kleiner Tipp: die roten, runden Früchte sind keine Chilis und geben der Soße später den Namen  Sind Früchte einer Solanaceae ... und es handelt sich hier um ein Experiment!


----------



## bic zip (21. September 2022)

da muss ich leider passen


----------



## heinzi (21. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Köcheln ist etwas anderes als totkochen.
> Glaub mir, es schmeckt besser. Und am nächsten Tag aufgewärmt noch besser.
> Aus 40 Jahren Kocherfahrung weiss man so Einiges. Es gibt Saucen sie werden tagelang geköchelt. Blubb ,blubb ganz sanft. Und immer wieder Flüssigkeit auffüllen . Mein Sauerkraut hat schon einen Sternekoch verzaubert .


Wie machst du das Sauerkraut? Ich esse so gerne Sauerkraut, auch wenn ich es nicht wirklich Verträge.


----------



## silverfish (21. September 2022)

Heinzi
Ich setze das Kraut mit etwas Wasser an . Nach Bedarf Salz Pfeffer . Mohrrübenscheiben rein. Auf 1Kilo Kraut 2 rohe geriebene Kartoffeln.
Alles 2-3 h leicht köcheln.
Wegen dem Vertragen kannte ich jemand , wollte das Kraut immer in der Pfanne gebraten bis es leicht trocken uns gebräunt war.
Probier es aus ,
than you will see!
Heute nur Reste unter anderem auch Sauerkraut mit Sauce.


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. September 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Gestern den 1. Steinpilz in 2022 gefunden! 800gr. hatte der makellose Bursche. Welch ein Gedicht!!


Dickes Petri. Was für ein prachtvolles Exemplar!!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. September 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Gestern mal ganz schlicht und einfach, die ganzen Tomaten aus dem Garten müßen ja weg...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 418744
> Anhang anzeigen 418745


Moin Jan
noch Sardellenfilets mit drauf


----------



## daci7 (21. September 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> da muss ich leider passen


Sind "Menschenfressertomaten" - wie gesagt, ein Experiment


----------



## Niklas32 (22. September 2022)

Heute Mittag gab es Spaghetti Putanesca. Mit viel Knoblauch und dünnen Spaghettini.


----------



## Blueser (22. September 2022)

Spagetti nach Hurenart ...


----------



## heinzi (22. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Heinzi
> Ich setze das Kraut mit etwas Wasser an . Nach Bedarf Salz Pfeffer . Mohrrübenscheiben rein. Auf 1Kilo Kraut 2 rohe geriebene Kartoffeln.
> Alles 2-3 h leicht köcheln.
> Wegen dem Vertragen kannte ich jemand , wollte das Kraut immer in der Pfanne gebraten bis es leicht trocken uns gebräunt war.
> ...


Dank dir. Werde ich sicher Mal probieren, also dein Rezept. Leicht angebraten kenne ich, macht meine Frau auch so.


----------



## silverfish (22. September 2022)

Ein Kilo Rinder-
ein Kilo Schweinehack 3 mittlere Zwiebeln
6 Eier und ne Handvoll Paniermehr. Salz,Pfeffer und Chili . Salzkartoffeln und ein leckeres Sösschen . Statt Gemüse eine Boulette,Frikadelle oder Fleischpflanzerl mehr.


----------



## Mescalero (22. September 2022)

#sauerkraut 

Hier in Franken kocht man das Kraut mit Apfelsaft statt Wasser. Die Säure macht das Kraut schön matschig, falls man das mag. Ich kannte das so auch nicht, Mutti hat immer nur mit Wasser gekocht.


----------



## rustaweli (22. September 2022)

Kinder hatte Hunger, trotz Schulessen und bißl Notgeld für Imbisse. Was tun, so nicht geplant. Also einfachste Hausmannskost und Resteverwertung. 
Wurst und Zwiebeln angebraten 




nebenher Omelette gemacht, 




zerkleinert und später zusammen mit Zwiebel und Wurstresten samt Nudeln gebraten. 




Warum nicht?!


----------



## Blueser (22. September 2022)

Meine leckersten Gerichte waren meist aus der "Not" geboren. Man müsste nur mal die Rezepte aufschreiben, aber Hunger macht kreativ ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. September 2022)

Wenn man wirklich Hunger hat, schmeckt alles...


----------



## Blueser (22. September 2022)

Rewe liebt hungrige Kunden...


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. September 2022)

Heute habe ich mal Hecht verarbeitet:

Filets geschnitten,
Gemüsefond angesetzt,
Hecht Filet darin gar ziehen lassen,
Den Fisch mit 2 Gabeln "gepullt".
2 Eier rein, Zitronensaft, selbst geriebenes Paniermehl,
gehackte Zwiebeln, Curry, Salz, Pfeffer aus der Mühle, Sahnemeeretich, gehackte Kapern beigegeben, vermengt und
nachdem nochmal in Panade gewendet, in Rosmarin Öl ausgebraten.

R. S.


----------



## silverfish (23. September 2022)

Heute nur woanders zum Essen gesetzt.
Hühnerfricasse satt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. September 2022)

Lasagne mit Creme fraiche und saurer Sahne


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. September 2022)

Bei mir gibt's heute Fischbouletten...


----------



## sprogoe (24. September 2022)

Versuch es mal nach diesem Rezept:





						Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!
					

AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!  Wenn da schon mal einer auf Made beisst, wenn man nicht angefüttert hat und man freut sich auf ein kleines, oder auch mittleres Rotauge kommt so ein Vieh das den Karpfen imitieren will. Dann hat das Biest meist auch schón den 18 haken geschluckt und man schleimt...




					anglerboard.de


----------



## vollek (24. September 2022)

Heute mal Grillgemüse mit marinierter Putenbrust.
Auf das rechte Blech kommt morgen Leng und 
Lumbfilet.


----------



## silverfish (24. September 2022)

Sauber Professor !!!


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. September 2022)

Apfelzeit, ein Kuchen mit drei verschiedenen Apfelsorten aus dem Garten
	

		
			
		

		
	





Jetzt noch die Sahne dazu


----------



## yukonjack (24. September 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Apfelzeit, ein Kuchen mit drei verschiedenen Apfelsorten aus dem Garten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und Zucker und Zimt obendrauf...........


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. September 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Und Zucker und Zimt obendrauf...........


Ich koch die Äpfel vor, da ist dann schon beim Kochen Zucker und Zimt in der Apfelmasse mit drin.


----------



## yukonjack (24. September 2022)

Warm aus dem Ofen und dann noch Vanille Eis dazu..........


----------



## hanzz (24. September 2022)

Gestern im Radio gehört 
Heut nachgekocht 








						Service Essen und Trinken – Gote kocht Lauch-Kartoffelsuppe "Siebeck"
					

Helmut Gote öffnet kulinarisch die Tür zum Herbst mit einer sehr einfachen Lauch-Kartoffelsuppe, die trotzdem den Rang einer Delikatesse hat. Die schlanken Stangen mit dem knoblauchähnlichen Aroma geben eine feine Würze – und sind zudem eine gute Vitamin-C-Quelle.




					www1.wdr.de


----------



## Tikey0815 (24. September 2022)

Hab heute frische Bratwurst mit Specksauerkraut gemacht 
Gibt wieder kein Foto, weil


----------



## hanzz (24. September 2022)

Ich muss sagen, echt lecker die Suppe. 
Geil mit dem Frischkäse darin und frischem Basilikum. 
Hatte aber zwei Löffel Frischkäse Meerrettich  
Und auch kein Ziegenfrischkäse. 

Passte alles und voll mein Geschmack.


----------



## daci7 (24. September 2022)

Diese Wochenende war kulinarisch echt tiptop bisher:
Freitag: Osso Buco vom Highlandrind mit Ofenkartoffeln und Tomaten











Dann wurde unser Chef entgültig entlassen ...





Heute Mittag: Brotzeit mit Satsivi vom Chef (Danke rustaweli !!! War zwar die Methadonvariante mit Mandeln statt Walnuss, da Frauchen allergisch ist, aber trotzdem geil) und Räucheraal





Zwischendrin einen Betrieb kennengelernt und mal ein paar Kandidaten für einen netten Grillabend gescoutet. Bio/Freilandhaltung gibts echt nicht so häufig bei Schweinen ...





Heute Abend: Schafskeule von meinem Cousin gekocht (Foto fehlt, da nicht selbst gekocht)
Man man man ... jetzt erstmal nen Schnaps!
Groetjes
David


----------



## silverfish (25. September 2022)

Auf Wunsch gabs heute Schnitzel.
Also zuerst die Keule raus und
Schnitzel geklopft. Aus dem Bratenfond ein legger Sösschen gekocht.
Immer schön dunkel. 
Grüne Sosse ist mir mal vorgesetzt worden. Geht ja gar nicht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. September 2022)

Satt nach drei Stück


----------



## Niklas32 (25. September 2022)

Heute gab es ein leckeres Hühnersüppchen. Das Huhn natürlich aus eigener Haltung.


----------



## rustaweli (25. September 2022)

Da der liebe Petrus sich mir gegenüber gnädig zeigte, gab es gestern wie heute wieder einmal heimischen Fisch. 
Feinen Neckarwels! 
Gestern wie hierzulande einfach üblich ein schnelles, in Öl ausgebackenes Filet. 




Heute georgisch gewürztes Wels Schaschlik ( loko mzwadi). Kurz sauer eingelegt, dann mit Koriander, reichlich Safran und Co verfeinert. Dazu Salat, Baguette und Butterbrot sowie Wein. 




Für alle sehr, sehr lecker.


----------



## silverfish (25. September 2022)

Sehr gut ! War bestimmt mindestens so lecker wie es aussieht.


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. September 2022)

Nachgereicht von gestern....


----------



## yukonjack (25. September 2022)




----------



## silverfish (26. September 2022)

Heute Fleischfrei.
Möhren Kartoffeln Zwiebel und Spitzkohl. Riechen tuts schon lecker.


----------



## bic zip (26. September 2022)

Bratkartoffeln Bratnudeln mit Ei und Maggi… ich liebe Maggi


----------



## ragbar (27. September 2022)

Gestern abend:
Wolfsbarsch in der Salzkruste gegart.


----------



## Gert-Show (27. September 2022)

Petersilienkartoffel, Dorschfilet und Pilzsauce (Krause Glucke in Sahne zubereitet). Interessante und durchaus leckere Kombination.


----------



## bathgate (27. September 2022)

Bin den Rest der Woche Strohwitwer, habe heute mit der Tochter (7) selbst Pizza gemacht. Selbst den Hefeteig angesetzt, die Tomatensauce gemacht... Für sie gab es Salamipizza, für mich Diavolo mit extra Chili.


----------



## bathgate (27. September 2022)

Der dicke Papa Bernd macht richtig gute Kochvideos. Ich habe gestern mal die klassische süßsaure Suppe, die jeder vom Menü von Chinarestaurants kennt, nachgekocht. Alter Schwede, das ist um Längen besser als im Restaurant.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (28. September 2022)

Mal die etwas rustikale, aber sehr gemütliche Art mit wenig Aufwand ein super lecker Essen auf unserem Dauer-CP zu genießen...
















hat Spaß gemacht, war super lecker..............
............. einfache Outdoor - Küche............


----------



## sprogoe (28. September 2022)

Heute mal wieder eine Kartoffelsamtsuppe nach diesem Rezept zubereiten, ist sehr lecker:


----------



## sprogoe (28. September 2022)

Von den angegebenen Zutaten nehme ich meistens die 1,5fache Menge.
Steinpilze kaufe ich tiefgekühlt bei uns im Kaufland, 350g kosten ca. 3,50€


----------



## sprogoe (28. September 2022)

Hier das Rezept noch mal in Schriftform:


			Google Docs: Sign-in


----------



## silverfish (28. September 2022)

Heute im Lidl ganze Zander in der Frischetheke.
Zwischen 1 und 1,6 kg.
Zwischen 22 und 29 Euronen.
 Ich hab lieber zu frischem Rosenkohl gegriffen.
Mittlerweile haben die Discounter ganz schön aufgerüstet bei Fisch und Meeresfrüchten. Mehrere Sorten Garnelen sowie Octopusarme seit Wochen.
Preise sind im mittleren bis höheren Bereich.
Auch die Vielzahl an Steaksorten ist manchmal besorgniserregend.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. September 2022)

Geht es nur mir so oder haben die Fleisch Preise angezogen?
Im R. WE  für 250g. normales Rinderhack werden 4 Euro aufgerufen.
Die Lachsportion von 3,99 auf 4,79...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Heute im Lidl ganze Zander in der Frischetheke.
> Zwischen 1 und 1,6 kg.
> Zwischen 22 und 29 Euronen.
> Ich hab lieber zu frischem Rosenkohl gegriffen.
> ...


Verkaufen sie hier auch, nicht ganz frisch sondern  frisch aufgetaut …


----------



## silverfish (28. September 2022)

Frisch aufgetaut.
Hab ich auch mal gelesen.
Ist ja ekelhaft.


----------



## Mescalero (28. September 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Geht es nur mir so oder haben die Fleisch Preise angezogen?
> Im R. WE  für 250g. normales Rinderhack werden 4 Euro aufgerufen.
> Die Lachsportion von 3,99 auf 4,79...


Ja, letztens wollte ich Fleisch für Rouladen kaufen, gab es nicht. Der Fleischfachverkäufer meinte, dass es nur noch eine sehr eingeschränkte Auswahl gibt weil sonst zu viel weggeworfen wird und das kann man sich nicht mehr leisten. Vermutlich sind die Preise der Schlachthöfe auch gestiegen.


----------



## Niklas32 (28. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ja, letztens wollte ich Fleisch für Rouladen kaufen, gab es nicht. Der Fleischfachverkäufer meinte, dass es nur noch eine sehr eingeschränkte Auswahl gibt weil sonst zu viel weggeworfen wird und das kann man sich nicht mehr leisten. Vermutlich sind die Preise der Schlachthöfe auch gestiegen.


Wohl so ziemlich der einzige Vorteil der Preiserhöhung. Vielleicht wird dann mal weniger weggeworfen. 
Ich zumindest habe damit kein Problem. Wenn ich etwas bestimmtes möchte, muss ich eben zum Fleischer gehen und es bestellen lassen, wenn er es nicht da hat.


----------



## Mescalero (28. September 2022)

Ich auch nicht, solche Einkäufe kann man ja planen und bestellt halt vor.

Btt: Risotto alla Funghi (leider nicht selbst gesucht)


----------



## Blueser (28. September 2022)

Thema Wurstsuppe : wie pimpt ihr die leckere Brühe vom Fleischer des Vertrauens? Bei uns kommt Wurzelgemüse rein. Zum Schluss hausgemachte Bandnudeln. Zusätzliche Wurst oder Fleisch braucht es nicht bei unserem Fleischer (eigene Haltung auf Stroh und eigene Schlachtung) ...


----------



## Schilfsänger (28. September 2022)

Fadennudeln und Gehacktesklöpse. Uuuuuuuund Majoran ggf.


----------



## Jan_Cux (28. September 2022)

Maggi oder Fondor,  ok war nen Scherz...


----------



## silverfish (28. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ja, letztens wollte ich Fleisch für Rouladen kaufen, gab es nicht. Der Fleischfachverkäufer meinte, dass es nur noch eine sehr eingeschränkte Auswahl gibt weil sonst zu viel weggeworfen wird und das kann man sich nicht mehr leisten. Vermutlich sind die Preise der Schlachthöfe auch gestiegen.


Probier mal die Rinderminutensteaks ,welche es ja meist gibt.
In einer stabilen Gefriertüte schön kloppen. Schon hast Du prima Ersatz.


----------



## Blueser (28. September 2022)

Na, dann doch lieber Bauchlappen vom Kaninchen. Kann ich nur empfehlen...


----------



## silverfish (28. September 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Na, dann doch lieber Bauchlappen vom Kaninchen. Kann ich nur empfehlen...


Dann hast Du allerdings keine Rindfleischrouladen.
Kning oder Wasserkning sind natürlich lecker.


----------



## Blueser (28. September 2022)

Yep, ist etwas Arbeit. Faserung wie Rindfleisch,  aber heller. Ist sehr lecker ...


----------



## Mescalero (29. September 2022)

Kaninchen haben wir öfter mal von einem befreundeten Bauern im Ort bekommen. Leider ist der mittlerweile gesundheitlich recht angeschlagen und hat keine mehr.


----------



## silverfish (29. September 2022)

Heute schnelle Küche. Stampfkartoffeln mit Sülze.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (1. Oktober 2022)

Heute mal leckeres Jägerschnitzel mit Soße aus selbstgesuchten Pilzen, hat excellent geschmeckt (Restaurantqualität)! 

Dazu gab's noch etwas Ketchup (Develey) und eine selbstgemachte Apfel-Kirsch-Traubenschorle...


----------



## Jan_Cux (1. Oktober 2022)

Heute gab es mal wieder Philly Cheesesteak Sandwich (Burger)...


----------



## silverfish (1. Oktober 2022)

Möhreneintopf war gewünscht.
Fleischeinlage aus Rinderbeinscheibe und Kassler.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (2. Oktober 2022)

...es musste wieder mal was raus aus dem TK...






Hähnchen Innenbrust - Filet mit Spargel........
Riesling vom Mittel - Rhein war sehr passend dazu, einfach, schnell und sehr lecker


----------



## silverfish (2. Oktober 2022)

Heut wird die Muschelsaison eröffnet. Gleich Zwiebel und Knoblauch schälen und hacken.


----------



## Skott (2. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Heut wird die Muschelsaison eröffnet. Gleich Zwiebel und Knoblauch schälen und hacken.


Du hast Möhren, Porree und Sellerie vergessen...


----------



## silverfish (2. Oktober 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Du hast Möhren, Porree und Sellerie vergessen...


Nöö. Rheinisch hatte ich lange genug.


----------



## silverfish (2. Oktober 2022)

Muscheln mediterran.Knoblauch Zwiebeln in Butterschmalz und Olivenöl angeschwitzt. Muscheln dabei und gehackte Tomaten drüber. Lecker beim Teutates auch.
Hat mich erstaunt was die Miesmuscheln für gute Qualität hatten. Schön Fleisch drin und absolut frisch. Nicht Eine war zugeblieben.


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Heute mal leckeres Jägerschnitzel mit Soße aus selbstgesuchten Pilzen, hat excellent geschmeckt (Restaurantqualität)!
> 
> Dazu gab's noch etwas Ketchup (Develey) und eine selbstgemachte Apfel-Kirsch-Traubenschorle...
> Anhang anzeigen 419881


Sieht extrem köstlich aus... 
Kleine, liebe Bemerkung am Terrerrand... Sosse neben das Schnitzel, dann bleibt die Panade kross... Sehr sehr lecker, was Du da gebruzzelt hast...


----------



## Skott (2. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Nöö. Rheinisch hatte ich lange genug.


Das hat nicht unbedingt mit "Rheinisch" zu tun, diese 5 Gemüse sind bei mir die Basis für den Muschelsud:
Zwiebel, Knobi, Möhre, Porree und Sellerie.
Mediterran kommen dann noch Tomaten und medit. Gewürze und Kräuter dazu...
Französische Art mit Weißwein und Sahne verfeinert...
Natürlich bei beiden frisches Baguette zum Stippen dazu...
Wenn mal Muscheln übrig bleiben, auskühlen lassen, aus dem Sud nehmen und bis zum nächsten Tag kalt stellen.
Dann nur die Schalen mit der Muschel nehmen, eine weiche Kräuter-/Knoblauchbutter darüber streichen, mit etwas Paniermehl und Parmesan bestreuen
und dann im Backofen gratinieren, ein Gedicht mit einem eiskalten trockenen Weißen dazu.....
Ich kriiieeeege Huuuuuunggeeeeeer.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (2. Oktober 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Sieht extrem köstlich aus...
> Kleine, liebe Bemerkung am Terrerrand... Sosse neben das Schnitzel, dann bleibt die Panade kross... Sehr sehr lecker, was Du da gebruzzelt hast...


Unter der Soße haben sich 1,5 Schnitzel verborgen! Mein Mittagsmahl war soo reichhaltig, daß ich kein Abendessen mehr brauchte...Nur muß ich beim nächstenmal zuerst die Pommes aufs Blech in den Ofen schieben, die Schnitzel und die Pilzsoße sind in max. 10 min. fertig! 

Im Restaurant bezahlst man locker für dasselbe Gericht 12 - 17 €....


----------



## Tikey0815 (2. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Möhreneintopf war gewünscht.
> Fleischeinlage aus Rinderbeinscheibe und Kassler.


Heute gibts hier auch Möhreneintopf, aber Möhren und Kartoffeln Püriert


----------



## silverfish (2. Oktober 2022)

Seit wann gibts denn Alete mit Wurstscheiben ?

Danke Skott.
Werd die restlichen Muscheln heute mit Bröseln und Käse überbacken.


----------



## ollidi (2. Oktober 2022)

Heute haben wir indisches Butter Chicken gemacht und dazu selbstgemachtes indisches Fladenbrot.
War sehr lecker und meine Schärferezeptoren wurden auch angesprochen. Für Frauchen war es schon an der Schärfegrenze, obwohl wir uns strikt an das Rezept gehalten haben.


----------



## Blueser (2. Oktober 2022)

Gibt es bei uns auch bald wieder. Ist ein Rezept des Thermomix für Arme . Klappt hervorragend und schmeckt besser als das vom indischen Lieferdienst.


----------



## ollidi (2. Oktober 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ist ein Rezept des Thermomix für Arme


Wir haben das ohne Thermowixx gemacht.  Alles schön von Hand geschnippelt und im Topf gekocht.


----------



## Mooskugel (2. Oktober 2022)

Heute gab es Fisch

Zuerst wurde eine Zwiebel angeschmort. Der Fisch (Hecht und Brasse) mit Grätenanteil wurde mit dem Messer fein gehackt.







Der grätenfreie Anteil von Filet wurde in ca. 1cm große Würfel geschnitten und mit dem fein gehackten einem eingeweichtem Brötchen und Salz gemischt







und dann mit Panko paniert 








gebraten 
(das kleine ist das Probierstückchen)







dazu gab es Kopfsalat, Gurkensalat und Kartoffelspalten


----------



## Niklas32 (3. Oktober 2022)

Gestern gab es über Rooibos geräucherten Schweinebauch. 






Dazu ein Seeleriepüree und eine Zwetschgensauce. Diese hatte durch zwei Chilischotten den richtigen Geschmack erhalten.


----------



## hanzz (3. Oktober 2022)




----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. Oktober 2022)

Zur Feier des Tages _- quasi als innerdeutsches Gericht -_ thailändisches Massaman-Curry.
Dazu gibt es eine kühle Piratenbrause.


----------



## daci7 (4. Oktober 2022)

Gestern Abend kurz von der Seebrücke gestippt, heute aufm Teller - Hering satt. Schön kross mit süßer Chllisoße - lecker!










Beste Grüße
David


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. Oktober 2022)

Bist im Urlaub?


----------



## daci7 (4. Oktober 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Bist im Urlaub?


Genau - Familienurlaub aufm Darß. Tiptop, wie immer!


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (5. Oktober 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend kurz von der Seebrücke gestippt, heute aufm Teller - Hering satt. Schön kross mit süßer Chllisoße - lecker!


....das sieht mehr als lecker aus  
....und ist schon ziemlich unglaublich !
Zu dieser Jahreszeit, bei den Wassertemperaturen einfach mal so von der Seebrücke so viele Heringe zu "stippen"......
Glückwunsch Du Glückspilz, genießt es und schönen Urlaub noch


----------



## daci7 (5. Oktober 2022)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> ....das sieht mehr als lecker aus
> ....und ist schon ziemlich unglaublich !
> Zu dieser Jahreszeit, bei den Wassertemperaturen einfach mal so von der Seebrücke so viele Heringe zu "stippen"......
> Glückwunsch Du Glückspilz, genießt es und schönen Urlaub noch


Ich kenn das ehrlich gesagt nicht anders - von beleuchteten (!) Seebrücken hab ich bisher nachts so gut wie immer und zu fast jeder Jahreszeit Heringe gefangen. Vorgestern hätte ich allerdings echt zuschlagen können - für die 25 Heringe hab ich ne knappe halbe Stunde gebraucht. Wenn man es drauf angelegt hätte wären ein paar Hundert locker drin gewesen ...


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (6. Oktober 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich kenn das ehrlich gesagt nicht anders - von beleuchteten (!) Seebrücken hab ich bisher nachts so gut wie immer und zu fast jeder Jahreszeit Heringe gefangen. Vorgestern hätte ich allerdings echt zuschlagen können - für die 25 Heringe hab ich ne knappe halbe Stunde gebraucht. Wenn man es drauf angelegt hätte wären ein paar Hundert locker drin gewesen ...



Das ist unglaublich.........
Das muss ich auch mal probieren.....
Als Köder das übliche Herings-Geschirr ???

Eine schöne Zeit Euch, genießt den Urlaub


----------



## daci7 (6. Oktober 2022)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Das ist unglaublich.........
> Das muss ich auch mal probieren.....
> Als Köder das übliche Herings-Geschirr ???
> 
> Eine schöne Zeit Euch, genießt den Urlaub


Jupp, einfaches Paternoster. Heute wieder kurz 30 Heringe gestippt - dafür aber nur eine gute Platte... die Heringe hab ich nur zwischendurch aus Langeweile nebenher gemacht. War auch definitiv zu viel Bier für effektives angeln im Spiel- Urlaub halt


----------



## silverfish (6. Oktober 2022)

Gestern Mittag hatte ich ja ganz vorenthalten. Kassler mit Sauerkraut und Salzkartoffeln  mit leggerer dunkler Sosse.
Tellerbild vergessen und noch nachträglich erstellt. Den Teller haut sich der Kumpel heute rein.
Ich geh zum Fischräuchern.


----------



## bic zip (6. Oktober 2022)

Fingerfood.….ein paar Hühnerflügel und Unterkeulen.
Als Panade Mehl mit bisschen Backpulver und in Butterschmalz ausgebacken.


----------



## bic zip (6. Oktober 2022)

Mittagessen: Bratkartoffeln mit Ei und Hähnchenbrust.

(Fingerfoot von vorhin ist ja für die Nachtschicht heute)


----------



## silverfish (6. Oktober 2022)

Heute Räucherfisch und Pilsner Urquell. Hering ,Plötze,Karpfen ,Forelle und Saibling liessen wir uns schmecken.
Das Foto zeigt nur noch die Reste.grins


----------



## yukonjack (6. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Heute Räucherfisch und Pilsner Urquell. Hering ,Plötze,Karpfen ,Forelle und Saibling liessen wir uns schmecken.
> Das Foto zeigt nur noch die Reste.grins


Ja schön gold/gelb. Womit räucherst du ? Bahnschwelle ?


----------



## silverfish (7. Oktober 2022)

Aha.
Erstens habe ich nicht geräuchert. Sondèrn ein Bekannter .Das hättest Du beim verstehenden Lesen erfassen können.
Zweitens hat er nur naturbelassens Erlenholz genommen.
Drittens, isst Du die Pelle mit ???
Und viertens wirst Du uns ja in Kürze mit Deinen Kreationen begeistern. Oder kannste nur klugscheissen?? 
Achso. So sieht Mein mein Räuchergut aus.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Aha.
> Erstens habe ich nicht geräuchert. Sondèrn ein Bekannter .Das hättest Du beim verstehenden Lesen erfassen können.
> Zweitens hat er nur naturbelassens Erlenholz genommen.
> Drittens, isst Du die Pelle mit ???
> ...



Geräucherter Hecht, wegen des eher fettarmen Fleisches mit Bacon umwickelt, sehe ich das richtig?
Wie ist er Dir gelungen und wie schmeckt so etwas? Schaut jedenfalls sehr gut aus.


----------



## yukonjack (7. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Aha.
> Erstens habe ich nicht geräuchert. Sondèrn ein Bekannter .Das hättest Du beim verstehenden Lesen erfassen können.
> Zweitens hat er nur naturbelassens Erlenholz genommen.
> Drittens, isst Du die Pelle mit ???
> ...


So so, ein Bekannter hat also geräuchert. Kann ich immer noch nicht aus deinem Beitrag erkennen. Egal. Hauptsache es hat geschmeckt. Ich will dir gerne ein Bild von meiner letzten Räucherei zeigen (mal so zum merken)


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Oktober 2022)

Bekomme gerade extrem Bock auf frisch geräucherten Fisch... 

Ihr seid echt fies...


----------



## sprogoe (7. Oktober 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Bekomme gerade extrem Bock auf frisch geräucherten Fisch...
> 
> Ihr seid echt fies...


Dann hau rein, selber machen ist immer noch am besten.


----------



## bic zip (7. Oktober 2022)

_Beim Aldi gabs frische Thüringer.
Aus der Pelle gedrückt und mit gemörserten Fenchelsamen (frischen Fenchel gabs leider keinen) angebraten, Tomatensoße drüber und 2 Eier reingehauen 







_


----------



## heinzi (7. Oktober 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> _Beim Aldi gabs frische Thüringer.
> Aus der Pelle gedrückt und mit gemörserten Fenchelsamen (frischen Fenchel gabs leider keinen) angebraten, Tomatensoße drüber und 2 Eier reingehauen
> Anhang anzeigen 420342
> Anhang anzeigen 420343
> _


Ich nehme dafür immer Salsiccia, da ist die Fenchelsaat bereits schon drin. Ach ja, ein Ei nehme ich nicht.


----------



## bic zip (7. Oktober 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Ich nehme dafür immer Salsiccia, da ist die Fenchelsaat bereits schon drin. Ach ja, ein Ei nehme ich nicht.


Ja, Fenchel Salsiccia ist geil.
Bis vor kurzem hatten wir noch einen ital. Feinkostladen im Ort, der hatte 1x die Woche frische Riesenschnecken Salsiccia.

Eier mußten weg 

nächstes Level sieht dann so aus


----------



## silverfish (7. Oktober 2022)

Schaut sehr gut aus.
Ich würde es nicht fertigbringen Thüringer ausm Darm zu schubsen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (7. Oktober 2022)

Mafia Torte (Nitrosaminarm) wurde gewünscht...


----------



## silverfish (8. Oktober 2022)

Ich hatte heute Linseneintopf gepimpt mit Sauerkraut und Würstken. Der Mitesser mag keine Hülsenfrüchte .Daher noch der Topf mit Hühnernudeln.
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
Bin schon für morgen am vorbereiten. Et jitt Kning.


----------



## yukonjack (8. Oktober 2022)

Ich kenne Linsensuppe mit Trockenpflaumen aber mit SAUERKRAUT ?


----------



## silverfish (8. Oktober 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich kenne Linsensuppe mit Trockenpflaumen aber mit SAUERKRAUT ?


Hab ich mal bei Bekannten im Pott gekostet.


----------



## bic zip (8. Oktober 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich kenne Linsensuppe mit Trockenpflaumen aber mit SAUERKRAUT ?


ich kenne weder, noch.
hört sich aber beides interessant an


----------



## yukonjack (8. Oktober 2022)

Kann mir vorstellen, daß Linsen und Sauerkraut eine explosive Mischung im Enddarm erzeugen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (8. Oktober 2022)

Sauerkraut geht immer


----------



## yukonjack (8. Oktober 2022)




----------



## hanzz (8. Oktober 2022)

Sauerkrautsuppe is legga
Linsensuppe is legga
Beides zusammen kann ich mir und mein Darm sich gut vorstellen.
Morgen gibst auch Sauerkraut aber mit Kasseler.
Beim letzten Sauerkraut gab's auch n lustigen Senfzufallsklecks


----------



## daci7 (8. Oktober 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Sauerkrautsuppe is legga
> Linsensuppe is legga
> Beides zusammen kann ich mir und mein Darm sich gut vorstellen.
> Morgen gibst auch Sauerkraut aber mit Kasseler.
> ...


Bekiffter Seeteufel?


----------



## bic zip (8. Oktober 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Sauerkrautsuppe is legga
> Linsensuppe is legga
> Beides zusammen kann ich mir und mein Darm sich gut vorstellen.
> Morgen gibst auch Sauerkraut aber mit Kasseler.
> ...



WAL….da bläst er!!!!


----------



## daci7 (9. Oktober 2022)

Proofed my point.


----------



## heinzi (9. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute Linseneintopf gepimpt mit Sauerkraut und Würstken. Der Mitesser mag keine Hülsenfrüchte .Daher noch der Topf mit Hühnernudeln.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Linsen mit Sauerkraut, eine eigenartige Combo. Aber für mich der beides gerne mag klingt es wie Musik in den Ohren. Und auf den Dachhasen bin ich auch gespannt.


----------



## silverfish (9. Oktober 2022)

Dachhase ??? 
Nee. Hab schon vieles gemacht,aber Katze und Waschbär nicht. Selbst ich hab meine Grenzen.
Det Kning hätt sich äwer joot verstoche.


----------



## silverfish (9. Oktober 2022)

War auch wieder legger.


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Oktober 2022)

Bratbarsch mit Röstzwiebel, Knoblauch und Sauerkraut. 

R. S.


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe am Wochenende Mal den kleinen Gulaschkessel aufgesetzt. 40 Liter für den Tennisverein


----------



## Jan_Cux (10. Oktober 2022)

Ich hatte heute Lust auf Salzkartoffeln, Rotkohl, und Gulasch.


----------



## silverfish (10. Oktober 2022)

Heute war keine Zeit zum kochen.
Jetzt hab ich kein Bock mehr. Füsse hoch und kaltes Aspikkassler eingepfiffen.


----------



## silverfish (11. Oktober 2022)

Heute Nudelbauklötze mit Rindergehacktem in dunkler Sauce.


----------



## Gert-Show (11. Oktober 2022)

Hähnchenschnitzel, Bratkartoffeln und Rahmsoße mit Pfifferlingen und Maronen.


----------



## bic zip (12. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Heute Nudelbauklötze mit Rindergehacktem in dunkler Sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fischertechnik mit Bolognese


----------



## silverfish (12. Oktober 2022)

Zum Mittag gab es noch die Reste der Nudelklötze.
Bei meinem Einkauf nachmittags kam ich an Thüringern nicht vorbei. So gab es zum Abend Würschte und nur Würschte.


----------



## Gert-Show (12. Oktober 2022)

Die sehen sehr gut aus, wobei sie auf Germanenfeuer Holzkohle besser aufgehoben wären. Aber Exil-Thüringer sind vieles gewohnt. Ich hoffe, es hat geschmeckt.


----------



## phobos (13. Oktober 2022)

wer macht diese komischen Nudeln? Hab ich noch nie gesehen .
Vorallem ja eigentlich das was man nicht will, viel Nudel im vergleich zur Oberfläche.


----------



## bic zip (13. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Diese beiden sehen bissl ramponiert aus. Hab sie so bekommen. Würde nicht damit fischen wollen. Sentimental bin ich bei andren Geschichten.
> 
> falsch gelandet. Kann dat mal n Mod. verschieben
> 
> ...


dachte schon du leidest an Eisenmangel


----------



## silverfish (13. Oktober 2022)

ja weiss au nich. Da war da plötzlich son grosset schwarzet Dingens.


----------



## bic zip (14. Oktober 2022)

Reibekuchen, im Optigrill auf den Waffelplatten gebacken.
Schwarzbrot mit guter Butter und Rübenkraut, Räucherlachs und Klecks Creme Fraiche.

Beim Aldi gabs gegrillte Peperoni, die sind echt lecker.


----------



## Mescalero (14. Oktober 2022)

Gute Idee, die Teile im Grill zu brutzeln. Das probiere ich auch mal aus (erst leckere Kartoffeln finden) - danke für die Inspiration!


----------



## bic zip (14. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Gute Idee, die Teile im Grill zu brutzeln. Das probiere ich auch mal aus (erst leckere Kartoffeln finden) - danke für die Inspiration!



Hab ich bei YT (Optigriller Kanal) gesehen. Der hat immer gute Ideen da käm ich im Leben nicht drauf.

Hatte mir auch erhofft das die ganze Bude dann nicht nach Reibekuchen stinkt….kannste vergessen   

Hatte den Eimerfertigteig von Aldi


----------



## Mescalero (14. Oktober 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Hatte den Eimerfertigteig von Aldi


Auch eine Idee! Guck ich mir mal an.


----------



## hanzz (14. Oktober 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Beim Aldi gabs gegrillte Peperoni, die sind echt lecker.


Hatte ich auch letztens. 
Find auch, dass die gut sind.


----------



## W-Lahn (14. Oktober 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch letztens.
> Find auch, dass die gut sind.


Hab ich mir auch geholt und für sehr schmackhaft befunden  Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die Grill-Streifen tatsächlich von einem Grill stammen oder ob hier Lebensmittelfarbe und Liquid-Smoke im Spiel ist....


----------



## silverfish (14. Oktober 2022)

Ich hab 5 Kilo Kartoffeln geschält und durch die Reibe gedreht. Dann auf Holzfeuer gebraten . War wieder schöner Nachmittag  beim Kumpel am Teich. Gekaufter Teig. Nee näää.
Hier waren viel Zwiebel und Knoblauch und 10 Eier drin.


----------



## hanzz (14. Oktober 2022)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch geholt und für sehr schmackhaft befunden  Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die Grill-Streifen tatsächlich von einem Grill stammen oder ob hier Lebensmittelfarbe und Liquid-Smoke im Spiel ist....


Keine Ahnung. 
Hat mich aber dazu inspiriert die mal selber zu machen


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Oktober 2022)

Wo ist eigentlich unser Board-Biolek Brillendorsch ?


----------



## Naish82 (14. Oktober 2022)

Lasagne alla Cacciatora nach Herrn Oliver

Zuerst Arrosto misto aus Hähnchen u Entenbrust gebastelt:






Nebenbei die Saucen gekocht und dann geschichtet.
Dann für ~45 Minuten bei 190grad in die Röhre.






Notiz an mich: größere Auflaufform kaufen

Zugegeben, nach dem Anschnitt ist Lasagne nicht sonderlich fotogen.
Aber Saulecker.
Reicht wohl noch für‘n paar Tage…


----------



## Jan_Cux (14. Oktober 2022)

Hausmannskost....


----------



## Floma (15. Oktober 2022)

Ich packe heute Nachmittag kein Kilo Short Ribs auf den Grill oder Smoker.

Datt lohnt nicht so wirklich. was kann ich denn da noch mit rein legen, was keine große Vorbereitung braucht?
Ich schätze 4-5 Std., max. 130 Grad.


----------



## silverfish (15. Oktober 2022)

Nachm Frühstück wieder den Herd angezündelt.Samstag ist ja Eintopftag.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Zwei Beinscheiben angeschmort und angesetzt. Nachher gehts weiter.


----------



## Mooskugel (15. Oktober 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung.
> Hat mich aber dazu inspiriert die mal selber zu machen


Hab ich auch Mal gemacht, hat auch super geklappt. Hab die Peperoni vorher beim Türken gekauft und gefragt ob die scharf sind, er sagte ein bisschen. Also alles fertig gemacht, sahen sehr Appetitlich aus, probiert und augenblicklich  im Mund. Hab die dann nachher dem Biomüll zugeführt. Die waren sogar meinem Schärfe liebenden Sohn viel zu scharf.


----------



## hanzz (15. Oktober 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Hab ich auch Mal gemacht, hat auch super geklappt. Hab die Peperoni vorher beim Türken gekauft und gefragt ob die scharf sind, er sagte ein bisschen. Also alles fertig gemacht, sahen sehr Appetitlich aus, probiert und augenblicklich  im Mund. Hab die dann nachher dem Biomüll zugeführt. Die waren sogar meinem Schärfe liebenden Sohn viel zu scharf.


Dann wären sie für mich genau richtig gewesen.


----------



## bic zip (15. Oktober 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Ich packe heute Nachmittag kein Kilo Short Ribs auf den Grill oder Smoker.
> 
> Datt lohnt nicht so wirklich. was kann ich denn da noch mit rein legen, was keine große Vorbereitung braucht?
> Ich schätze 4-5 Std., max. 130 Grad.


 frische,grobe Bratwurst soll geil schmecken.
Legste 1-2 Stunden mit rein und hast vor den Rippchen ein Häppchen um die Zeit zu überbrücken.


----------



## silverfish (15. Oktober 2022)

Dacht ich auch.


----------



## silverfish (15. Oktober 2022)

_War wieder lecker.
	

		
			
		

		
	




_


----------



## Blueser (15. Oktober 2022)

Kümmel, da fehlt Kümmel...


----------



## silverfish (15. Oktober 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Kümmel, da fehlt Kümmel...


Nee. Der kommt immer gemahlen rein. Siehste DEN
nich ?
Musse ma beie Fielmann.


----------



## JottU (15. Oktober 2022)

Eisbeinzeit geht wieder los.


----------



## Floma (15. Oktober 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> frische,grobe Bratwurst soll geil schmecken.
> Legste 1-2 Stunden mit rein und hast vor den Rippchen ein Häppchen um die Zeit zu überbrücken.


Erledigt!
Ist allerdings eine "Original Thüringen Bratwurst", eingeschweißt, aus der Metro.


----------



## Blueser (15. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Nee. Der kommt immer gemahlen rein. Siehste DEN
> nich ?
> Musse ma beie Fielmann.


Kümmel für Zahnlose ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Oktober 2022)

Kurz entschlossen den schönen Zander von gestern Abend den Nachbarn beim Spaziergang auf dem Trangia zubereitet


----------



## Jan_Cux (15. Oktober 2022)

Mal wieder nen  Philly Cheese Steak Sandwich...


----------



## yukonjack (15. Oktober 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Kümmel, da fehlt Kümmel...


Nein.


----------



## Blueser (15. Oktober 2022)

Kümmel muss knacken zwischen den Zähnen.


----------



## yukonjack (15. Oktober 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Kümmel muss knacken zwischen den Zähnen.


Das grenzt an Körperverletzung, niemals wird mir das Zeug auf den Tisch kommen. (in keiner Form)


----------



## Blueser (15. Oktober 2022)

Ist gut gegen Mundgeruch. Zur Not tut es auch Allasch..


----------



## silverfish (15. Oktober 2022)

Früher habe ich Kümmel gehasst.
Aber seit ca 12 Jahren kommt er gemahlen oder gemörsert zum Einsatz. Nee zwischen den Zähnen mag ich nur Fleischfetzen.


----------



## yukonjack (15. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Früher habe ich Kümmel gehasst.
> Aber seit ca 12 Jahren kommt er gemahlen oder gemörsert zum Einsatz. Nee zwischen den Zähnen mag ich nur Fleischfetzen.


Was ist damals passiert ? Wie hast du deinen Geschmacksinn verloren?
Nee, noch nicht einmal trinken würde ich das Zeug.


----------



## Mescalero (15. Oktober 2022)

Es gibt tatsächlich Kümmelschnaps. Übelst widerlich!
Ich mag Kümmel als Gewürz sehr gern aber an den Schnaps kann ich nicht ran, da bekomme ich schon vom Geruch Gänsehaut.


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. Oktober 2022)

Jo Helbing Kümmelschnaps, wir waren an einem Sonntag zur Verkostung von Spezialitäten beim örtlichen Kaufmann... Da war ein Vertreter des ekelhaften Zeugs als Haupt Protagonist anwesend... Das Zeug ist meines Geschmacks nach so widerlich, da kannste auch gleich Terpentin oder Lack trinken.


----------



## hanzz (16. Oktober 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Das grenzt an Körperverletzung, niemals wird mir das Zeug auf den Tisch kommen. (in keiner Form)


Open your Mind


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Oktober 2022)

Ein kleiner spontaner Mitternachtssnack - selbstgemachtes Popcorn mit Salzkaramell.


----------



## heinzi (16. Oktober 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Jo Helbing Kümmelschnaps, wir waren an einem Sonntag zur Verkostung von Spezialitäten beim örtlichen Kaufmann... Da war ein Vertreter des ekelhaften Zeugs als Haupt Protagonist anwesend... Das Zeug ist meines Geschmacks nach so widerlich, da kannste auch gleich Terpentin oder Lack trinken.


Am Kümmel scheiden sich echt die Geister. Für mich gehört er an Kohl und Sauerkraut dazu. Und einen eiskalten Line Aquavit trinke ich auch sehr gerne, aber nicht oft.


----------



## silverfish (16. Oktober 2022)

Pappesatt.Auf Wunsch heute Reis zu den Roulädchen.
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
 Zum Nachtisch gabs dann diesen Köm. Man ist sich für nix zu schade.


----------



## Ron73 (16. Oktober 2022)

Der 2. Sud ist seit gestern drauf, noch 3 Tage warten. Bin gespannt


----------



## bic zip (16. Oktober 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Jo Helbing Kümmelschnaps, wir waren an einem Sonntag zur Verkostung von Spezialitäten beim örtlichen Kaufmann... Da war ein Vertreter des ekelhaften Zeugs als Haupt Protagonist anwesend... Das Zeug ist meines Geschmacks nach so widerlich, da kannste auch gleich Terpentin oder Lack trinken.


Der gute Kümmerling, ihr Banausen!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. Oktober 2022)

Apropos Kümmel: Habe da eine kleine Anekdote für euch: Vor etwas längerer Zeit habe ich etwas über eine Bayerische Schatzsuch-Expedition in Mittel- oder Südamerika gelesen, bei der auch eine Filmcrew dabei war. 

Man war gerade beim Essen, als der Tonmeister sagte: "Ich habe gar nicht gewußt, daß wir Kümmelbrot  dabeihaben!" Das er besonders gut mochte....
Ein Kameramann bemerkte: "Der Kümmel bewegt sich!" 
In die Verpflegung hatten sich winzige Ameisen "verirrt" und der Tonmeister war etwas kurzsichtig und hatte wohl seinen Augenverlängerer nicht auf....


----------



## kridkram (16. Oktober 2022)

Kümmel ist doch was feines, kommt bei mir an viele Dinge ran, allerdings nur gemahlen. In Bratwurst oder Roster auch ganze aber dann bitte nicht übertrieben viel.
Ist wahrscheinlich wie mit dem Seifenkraut (Koriander) in der asiatischen Küche, man mag es oder hast es, dazwischen gibts nix.


----------



## yukonjack (16. Oktober 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Am Kümmel scheiden sich echt die Geister. Für mich gehört er an Kohl und Sauerkraut dazu. Und einen eiskalten Line Aquavit trinke ich auch sehr gerne, aber nicht oft.


Da würde ich verhungern und verdursten.


----------



## Minimax (16. Oktober 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Am Kümmel scheiden sich echt die Geister.


Absolut. Gerade die ganzen Körner können sehr penetrant schmecken, z.B. auf Gebäck, aber zu Kohlgerichten z.B. gehört er auch für mich geschmacklich dazu.
Und: gerade bei schweren und schwerverdaulichen Gerichten hat Kümmel schon seinen Sinn, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine. Man muss ja nicht die Körner in Massen in den Gulaschtopf (oder ähnliches) pfeffern, ein bisschen gemahlener Kümmel schmeckt nicht vor und ...erleichtert.. später vieles.


----------



## Skott (16. Oktober 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Absolut. Gerade die ganzen Körner können sehr penetrant schmecken, z.B. auf Gebäck,


Da bin ich ganz anderer Meinung, lieber Mini!
In meiner Jugend gab es für mich nichts schöneres als Samstag Morgen eine Kümmelstange belegt mit guter Butter und jungem Gouda zum Frühstück.
Die Oberseite war fast nicht mehr sichtbar vor lauter Kümmel und Meersalz...


----------



## Skott (16. Oktober 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Da bin ich ganz anderer Meinung, lieber Mini!
> In meiner Jugend gab es für mich nichts schöneres als Samstag Morgen eine Kümmelstange belegt mit guter Butter und jungem Gouda zum Frühstück.
> Die Oberseite war fast nicht mehr sichtbar vor lauter Kümmel und Meersalz...


Leider gibt es heute kaum noch gutes bäckerliches Handwerk, die so etwas herstellen und verkaufen...
Wir haben ja überwiegend nur noch diese komischen Billigketten...


----------



## Floma (16. Oktober 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Da bin ich ganz anderer Meinung, lieber Mini!
> In meiner Jugend gab es für mich nichts schöneres als Samstag Morgen eine Kümmelstange belegt mit guter Butter und jungem Gouda zum Frühstück.
> Die Oberseite war fast nicht mehr sichtbar vor lauter Kümmel und Meersalz...


Ihr hattet Meersalz in der Jugend?
Wir hatten Tafelsalz und Jodsalz. Mit Meersalz ging man als Badezusatz maximal Akne an Rücken und Hintern an.


----------



## bic zip (16. Oktober 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Da bin ich ganz anderer Meinung, lieber Mini!
> In meiner Jugend gab es für mich nichts schöneres als Samstag Morgen eine Kümmelstange belegt mit guter Butter und jungem Gouda zum Frühstück.
> Die Oberseite war fast nicht mehr sichtbar vor lauter Kümmel und Meersalz...


Harzer Rolle mit Künmel auf einem Roggenbrötchen mit Fingerdick Butter


----------



## silverfish (16. Oktober 2022)

Ein längst verstorbener Kumpel (Oberpfälzer) brachte mir jeden Sommer Blaubeerlikör und Kümmelbrot mit. 
Das wird wohl die Zeit gewesen sein ,als ich zum Kümmel kam . Habe damals leider nie geschafft ihn am Regen zu besuchen , wo er jeden Sommer min. 4 Wochen war. 
Arbeit ,Familie ,Bürgerverein ,Angelverein und Haustiere .


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (16. Oktober 2022)

Bei uns mal wieder eine Rinder-Roulade   
Meine Frau hat das super Fleisch vom Metzger aus der Lausitz genau auf den Punkt gebracht


----------



## ragbar (17. Oktober 2022)

Also gestern gabs Krake:
Von Kindesbeinen an Symphatien für Kraken gehegt,hatte ich die Kerle immer freigesetzt,wenn sie sich in meinen Krustentierfallen mitgefangen hatten (im Urlaub,in FR).
Jetzt ist in einigen Orten bereits von einer biblischen Plage zu hören,da die Tiere sich in schierer Masse über die Fänge in den Hummerkörben hermachen, die Hummerbestände,aber auch aller anderen Krustentiere mancherorts auf Null dezimieren; ein Grund für mich,auch mal einige mitzunehmen.
Erst gefrostet,dann geköchelt: Butterzart.
Die ersten Fangarme haben wir direkt aus dem Topf natur verkostet; war schon ein Highlight.
Dann aber noch in Olivenöl mit Knoblauch und Kräutern und wenig Butter in der Pfanne gewendet.
Dazu Baguette und Weißwein.
Die Burschen haben ab sofort ein Problem mit mir,wenn ich vor Ort bin,*das* ist zu lecker.


----------



## Mescalero (17. Oktober 2022)

Hoffentlich fange ich so ein Ungetüm nie, ich wüsste überhaupt nicht, wo man draufhauen muss und ob die überhaupt Kiemen haben um einen Schnitt anzusetzen.


----------



## silverfish (17. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Hoffentlich fange ich so ein Ungetüm nie, ich wüsste überhaupt nicht, wo man draufhauen muss und ob die überhaupt Kiemen haben um einen Schnitt anzusetzen.


Ich habe im TV gesehen ,daß man die durch Biss töten soll.
Diese Mittelmeervölker aber auch. 
Und uns nennen sie Barbaren.


----------



## Matthias_R (17. Oktober 2022)

Barschfilet, Baguette, Salat, Weißwein...


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. Oktober 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> Also gestern gabs Krake:
> Von Kindesbeinen an Symphatien für Kraken gehegt,hatte ich die Kerle immer freigesetzt,wenn sie sich in meinen Krustentierfallen mitgefangen hatten (im Urlaub,in FR).
> Jetzt ist in einigen Orten bereits von einer biblischen Plage zu hören,da die Tiere sich in schierer Masse über die Fänge in den Hummerkörben hermachen, die Hummerbestände,aber auch aller anderen Krustentiere mancherorts auf Null dezimieren; ein Grund für mich,auch mal einige mitzunehmen.
> Erst gefrostet,dann geköchelt: Butterzart.
> ...


Das Mahl sieht irgendwie klingonisch aus... 

Habe mir grade fränkische Schinkennudeln mit buntem Gemüse gemacht. Dazu nimmt man Nudeln, die eine Kochzeit von höchstens 6 min. haben (Spirelli v. Bernbacher z. B.)
Schinkenspeck in kleine Würfel schneiden, auch etwas von einer Paprikaschote. Etwas von einer in kleine Würfel geschnitten Zwiebel(habe ich auf Vorrat eingefroren) und eine halbe kleine Dose Mais.

Dazu 3-4 Eier, die schaumig geschlagen werden.

Während die Nudeln kochen, in die Pfanne ein großes Stück Butter geben, dann die Zwiebeln hinzufügen. Diese Glasig dünsten, dann Paprika, Schinkenspeck und Mais dazugeben, vielleicht noch Karottenwürfelchen.

Etwa 7 min. erhitzen und dann die Nudeln hinzufügen und alles schön vermischen. Wer möchte und mag, kann jetzt noch geriebenen Käse dazu geben und schmelzen lassen.

Als letztes die schaumig geschlagenen Eier dazugeben und alle Zutaten miteinander vermischen. Mit Salz, Pfeffer und Paprika würzen und anrichten.


----------



## Jan_Cux (17. Oktober 2022)

Heute gab es Käse überbackene Pilzpfanne mit Schnitzel.











Sieht nicht so aus, aber war echt Lecker


----------



## silverfish (17. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Das Mahl sieht irgendwie klingonisch aus...
> 
> Habe mir grade fränkische Schinkennudeln mit buntem Gemüse gemacht. Dazu nimmt man Nudeln, die eine Kochzeit von höchstens 6 min. haben (Spirelli v. Bernbacher z. B.)
> Schinkenspeck in kleine Würfel schneiden, auch etwas von einer Paprikaschote. Etwas von einer in kleine Würfel geschnitten Zwiebel(habe ich auf Vorrat eingefroren) und eine halbe kleine Dose Mais.
> ...


Klingt nich schlecht. Aber den Mais lieber ins Fischwasser.


----------



## Gert-Show (17. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Das Mahl sieht irgendwie klingonisch aus...
> 
> Habe mir grade fränkische Schinkennudeln mit buntem Gemüse gemacht. Dazu nimmt man Nudeln, die eine Kochzeit von höchstens 6 min. haben (Spirelli v. Bernbacher z. B.)
> Schinkenspeck in kleine Würfel schneiden, auch etwas von einer Paprikaschote. Etwas von einer in kleine Würfel geschnitten Zwiebel(habe ich auf Vorrat eingefroren) und eine halbe kleine Dose Mais.
> ...


Den Mais würde ich weglassen (mag ich einfach nicht), aber sonst sehr lecker und schnell gemacht!


----------



## Jan_Cux (17. Oktober 2022)

Ist wohl beim Mais ähnlich wie beim Kümmel  Ich mag Mais...


----------



## Mikesch (17. Oktober 2022)

Aber Karpfenfutter gehört nicht auf den Teller.


----------



## Mescalero (18. Oktober 2022)

Mais = leckerstes Getreide ever. 
Deshalb teile ich mir die Dose am Wasser immer brav mit den Fischen.


----------



## vonda1909 (18. Oktober 2022)

Zanderfilet mit Kartoffeln DijonSenfsoße und Gurkensalat.
Den Zander  selbst gefangen.


----------



## Ron73 (18. Oktober 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Der 2. Sud ist seit gestern drauf, noch 3 Tage warten. Bin gespannt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 Tage warten war dann doch ein Tag zuviel, zumindest für den ersten Geschmackstest. Also hab ich Schwiegermuddern als Testperson auserkoren ohne irgendwelche Hintergedanken . Ein kleines Stück hab ich dann auch probiert, nachdem ich ihre Geschmacksnerven in ihrem Gesicht deuten konnte. Das erste Fazit lautet .... nur gut das noch genug im Froster sind! Am Wochenende muss neu angesetzt werden


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. Oktober 2022)

Paniertes Kotelett ( Stiel ) mit Knoblauch.

Gebraten in Sonnenblumenöl/Margarine.

Als schnelle Beilage gibt's feine Erbsen und Möhrchen ( natürlich aus der Dose ), Schlach Kräuterquark und Bautzner Senf.

R. S.


----------



## silverfish (18. Oktober 2022)

Hatten heute Stampfkartoffeln mit Hähnchenherzen und Leber. Mit viel Zwiebeln.
Hab leider das Foto vergessen zu machen.


----------



## Blueser (18. Oktober 2022)

Oh man, Hähnchenherzen hatte ich schon ewig nicht mehr. Werde ich morgen besorgen, Frau ist gerade außer Haus, muss ich ausnutzen ...


----------



## ollidi (18. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Hähnchenherzen





Blueser schrieb:


> Hähnchenherzen hatte ich schon ewig nicht mehr


Die mache ich mir immer, wenn Frauchen zum Stammtisch ist. Also alle vier Wochen Donnerstags.   
Diese Woche ist endlich wieder der Donnerstag der Herzen. 
Schön mit Zwiebeln, etwas Knofi, frischem Rosmarin und Thymian.


----------



## Thomas. (18. Oktober 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Hähnchenherzen











						Hähnchenherzen 500g
					

Hähnchenherzen - Die zarte, saftige BARF-Delikatesse! Hähnchenherzen sind die absolute Lieblingskost eines jeden Vierbeiners. Egal ob gekocht, roh, als Zugabe einer vollwertigen Mahlzeit oder Snack für zwischendurch, dieses Produkt...




					www.barf-snack.de
				




damit müsste es doch auch auf Döbel gehen?


----------



## ollidi (18. Oktober 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> damit müsste es doch auch auf Döbel gehen


Wie sagte mal ein alter Boardie dazu?
Verschwendung von hervorragend schmeckenden Lebensmitteln.


----------



## silverfish (18. Oktober 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Hähnchenherzen 500g
> 
> 
> Hähnchenherzen - Die zarte, saftige BARF-Delikatesse! Hähnchenherzen sind die absolute Lieblingskost eines jeden Vierbeiners. Egal ob gekocht, roh, als Zugabe einer vollwertigen Mahlzeit oder Snack für zwischendurch, dieses Produkt...
> ...


Alles gemacht Mitte der 90er in der Sieg. Aber auf kleine Döbel standen die Dickköpfe mehr. Oh schon wieder o.t.


----------



## Blueser (19. Oktober 2022)

So, war garnicht so einfach an die Herzen zu kommen. Hab ein leckeres Ragout daraus gemacht: Zwiebeln in Butter anschwitzen, dazu gehackten Rosmarin und Thymian. Etwas Kreuzkümmel und Chilipulver, Knoblauch und dann die Herzen rein. Das ganze 20 Minuten dünsten, eine klein geschnittene Paprika und eine Dose Tomaten dazu, etwas frischen Koriander drüber und mit Zitronensaft, Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken. Dazu selbst gemachtes Naanbrot.


----------



## bic zip (19. Oktober 2022)

Kasseler Nacken, Mettende,Sauerkraut und Püree   
(zuletzt hier irgendwo gesehen und gedacht: „könnste auch mal wieder machen“


----------



## bic zip (19. Oktober 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> So, war garnicht so einfach an die Herzen zu kommen. Hab ein leckeres Ragout daraus gemacht: Zwiebeln in Butter anschwitzen, dazu gehackten Rosmarin und Thymian. Etwas Kreuzkümmel und Chilipulver, Knoblauch und dann die Herzen rein. Das ganze 20 Minuten dünsten, eine klein geschnittene Paprika und eine Dose Tomaten dazu, etwas frischen Koriander drüber und mit Zitronensaft, Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken. Dazu selbst gemachtes Naanbrot.
> Anhang anzeigen 421683


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Oktober 2022)

Moin, 
Herzen und Andere Innereien gehen bei mir gar nich. 
So siehts aus. 

Kaninchen, Wildtauben, is auch "schwierig". 

Aber das is wohl was persönliches... 

R. S.


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. Oktober 2022)

Es wird gegessen was auf den Tisch kommt...


----------



## Blueser (19. Oktober 2022)

Na ja, so ein Herz ist reines Muskelfleisch. Hat also auch ordentlich Biss. Ich esse allerdings auch liebend gern die Lunge von gebratenem Geflügel...


----------



## silverfish (19. Oktober 2022)

Holt Euch mal Rinderherz , gibts bei Kaufland oder besser beim Metzger des Vertrauens. Ca 1.5cm Scheiben schneiden und in sprtizig heissen Butterschmalz braten. Hirschherz oder Elchherz sind natürlich noch leckerer. Leider nicht so leicht zu bekommen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. Oktober 2022)

10 Minuten Angst, in jedem Tierpark oder öffentlichen Tiergehege... Aber am besten beim befreundeten Jäger. Bei Elch könnte es in Deutschland schwierig werden...


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Oktober 2022)

Als Feier zu meiner "Auferstehung" habe ich mir ein paar Lammlollys auf Ofengemüse gegönnt.

Auf die Lollys legte ich noch jeweils eine Scheibe Coppa.


----------



## silverfish (20. Oktober 2022)

Das auch noch wo mir der Magen knurrt und inden Kniekehlen hängt.
Hatte zwar gefrühstückt ,aber das war um o7.oo.
Guten Appetiet und volle Besserung Brillendorsch !!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Oktober 2022)




----------



## ollidi (20. Oktober 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Diese Woche ist endlich wieder der Donnerstag der Herzen.


Ich zitiere mich mal selbst.   
Ganz einfach nur mit frischen Kräutern, Pfeffer, Chilisalz und etwas Knofi. Der Zaziki war noch vom Vortag über und hat sehr gut dazu gepasst.


----------



## Jason (20. Oktober 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Als Feier zu meiner "Auferstehung" habe ich mir ein paar Lammlollys auf Ofengemüse gegönnt.
> 
> Auf die Lollys legte ich noch jeweils eine Scheibe Coppa.
> 
> ...


Wow, Lamm ist eine Delikatesse, aber meine Frau sieht das anders. Also bleibt mir nur das Restaurant. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## hanzz (20. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Wow, Lamm ist eine Delikatesse, aber meine Frau sieht das anders. Also bleibt mir nur das Restaurant.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Jo. Ist bei uns auch nur für mich ein Schmaus. 
Aber manchmal koch ich auch drei verschiedene Gerichte parallel, weil jeder was anderes will. 
Krieg ich aber auch nur mit bestimmten Gerichten hin, dass dann auch alles gleichzeitig fertig ist, bzw meins zum Ende. 
Da kann ich mir auch mal Lamm machen. 
Einfach saulecker.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Oktober 2022)

nachdem ich heute Morgen bei einem kleinen Spaziergang eine 1,3 Kg - Glucke fand,
gab es heute Curly hen on Pasta , also krause Glucke in Rahmsoße auf Spagetti


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Oktober 2022)

2 Portionen Glucke wurden eingefroren und demnächst zu einem Kalbskottelett gereicht


----------



## daci7 (22. Oktober 2022)

Heute gabs herbstliche Gemüsepfanne mit allem, was der Garten noch so hergab. Dazu noch ein Zanderfilet, Jasminreis und eine Kokos-soße.













Als Nachtisch ein Apfel-Quitten-Kompott.







Pappensatt sag ich euch!
Beste Grüße
David


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Oktober 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Heute gabs herbstliche Gemüsepfanne mit allem, was der Garten noch so hergab. Dazu noch ein Zanderfilet, Jasminreis und eine Kokos-soße.
> Anhang anzeigen 422083
> Anhang anzeigen 422084
> Anhang anzeigen 422086
> ...


ist es dass Messer?


----------



## daci7 (22. Oktober 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ist es dass Messer?


Ich bitte dich - natürlich ist es DAS Messer!


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Oktober 2022)

Da brauch ich nochmal andere Seite mit Foto-
bitte.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Oktober 2022)

Dorade heute. Ich mag die Dinger.


----------



## daci7 (22. Oktober 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Da brauch ich nochmal andere Seite mit Foto-
> bitte.


Später - bringe gerade die Kinder ins Bett


----------



## zandertex (22. Oktober 2022)

Kleine Party heute Abend .


----------



## daci7 (22. Oktober 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Da brauch ich nochmal andere Seite mit Foto-
> bitte.


Einmal für Sör Nobbi:




Es schneidet noch wie am ersten Tag und hat jetzt schon einige Filets auf dem Kerbholz


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Oktober 2022)

off kommt von nobbi liebe Mod s


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Oktober 2022)

Heute mal Gulasch.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Heute mal Gulasch.


sieht gut aus, sollte ich wohl auch mal wieder machen


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Heute mal Gulasch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422157


Sieht gut aus, bin auf dem Weg Prof.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca  , Da sind Pilze drinn und Speck meine ich auch zu erkennen.
Somit hast Du eher ein Boeuf Bourguignon als ein Gulasch gekocht.
Das ist natürlich eine klare Steigerung zu Gulasch.


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Oktober 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, bin auf dem Weg Prof.


Bis du da bist wird nichts mehr da sein


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Oktober 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bis du da bist wird nichts mehr da sein


Verfressene Bande.


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Oktober 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Verfressene Bande.



Für 350 bis 400 Kilometer brauchst auch du deine Zeit, Hartmut.


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Oktober 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Für 350 bis 400 Kilometer brauchst auch du deine Zeit, Hartmut.


Da hast du Recht. Ist ja nicht um die Ecke.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Oktober 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Für 350 bis 400 Kilometer brauchst auch du deine Zeit, Hartmut.


ich fahre ja mit,
da haben wir nur jeder 200km


----------



## Thomas. (23. Oktober 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ich fahre ja mit,
> da haben wir nur jeder 200km



Der Prof. versendet auch für das richtige gebot


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Oktober 2022)

Ne Kelle Gulasch im Luftpolsterumschlag kost't zweiunddreißigfuffzich. Versand is inklu. 
Ihr wisst ja, Energie, Inflation usw.


----------



## silverfish (23. Oktober 2022)

Kartoffeln sind geschält. Ansonsten habsch noch keene Lust heute . Frühstück war spät und reichlich.


----------



## hanzz (23. Oktober 2022)

Bin heut irgendwie kochfaul. 
Was nun? 
S6 scharf, Döner mit alles, Schinken Peperoni doppelt Käse? 
Keine Ahnung


----------



## Jason (23. Oktober 2022)

Schweinefilet im Speckmantel.





Gruß Jason


----------



## silverfish (23. Oktober 2022)

Gab dann Röstie mit Rinderbeinscheibe ,lecker Sauce und Krautsalat. Bild wurde leider vorschnell releast. 
Nee schlicht vergessen. Man( n) wird alt.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (24. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Schweinefilet im Speckmantel.
> Anhang anzeigen 422188
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason



Gab es bei uns heute auch, nur die Pfanne war kleiner, wir sind ja auch nur zu zweit..............


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2022)

Heute mal ne Fertigpizza mit extra Käse.
Die Backfrische:


----------



## Jason (24. Oktober 2022)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Gab es bei uns heute auch, nur die Pfanne war kleiner, wir sind ja auch nur zu zweit..............


Wir sind auch nur noch zu zweit essen aber 2 Tage davon. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jan_Cux (24. Oktober 2022)

Pilz Rahm Schnitzel Auflauf,  da noch Mozarella da war mit Käse überbacken...


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (25. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Wir sind auch nur noch zu zweit essen aber 2 Tage davon.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Das ist gut, machen wir auch oft, macht ja auch Sinn...


----------



## Jason (25. Oktober 2022)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Das ist gut, machen wir auch oft, macht ja auch Sinn...


Da hat man sich Arbeit gespart und schmeckt immer noch gut. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mescalero (25. Oktober 2022)

Bei uns gibt es einen neuen Imbiss, der verdammt leckere Sachen anbietet, viel Tex-Mex aber auch viel teuer.

U.a. gibt es Chili Cheese Fries, das sind Pommes mit Hackfleisch drauf und Unmengen geschmolzener Käse. 
Das habe ich gestern selbst gemacht (kein Foto, vergessen). Hack (hier die Sojavariante) mit Zwiebeln und Knobi kräftig anbraten, reichlich Schmelzkäse zerlaufen lassen und je nach Gusto Jalapeños zugeben. Mischung auf den Pommes verteilen und mit Taco Sauce toppen. 

Dazu gab es, weil der Ofen sowieso an war, eine Gemüsepfanne aus Zucchini, Kürbis, Paprika und Zwiebeln - einfach schnibbeln und nach Belieben würzen, ordentlich Olivenöl drüber und eine halbe Stunde inne Röhre.

Das gibt es demnächst wieder, so unfassbar lecker und aufwendig ist es auch nicht. 

Bild vom kläglichen Rest:


----------



## Blueser (25. Oktober 2022)

Da meine Holde heute unterwegs war, hab ich die Gunst der Stunde genutzt, um mir Rosenkohl zuzubereiten. Also schnell in den Supermarkt und frischen Rosenkohl gekauft. Geputzt und ordentlich angebraten,  Zwiebeln dazu und kurz danach mit Rinderbrühe aufgefüllt. Muskat, etwas Zucker,  Pfeffer und Salz mit rein und für 30 Minuten gedünstet. Zum Schluss in Butter angeröstete Semmelbrösel dazu, ein Gedicht!
Dazu gab es lediglich mit Käse gefülltes Pfannenbrot. 
Bilder gibt es leider nicht, Rosenkohl ist nicht so photogen...


----------



## silverfish (25. Oktober 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Rosenkohl ist nicht so photogen...


Da muss ich Dir zustimmen. Selbst mit Speck und Zwiebelwürfel.
Habe mal rote und gelbe Paprikastückchen (so 2×2cm )
gebraten und dann untergemischt. Wegen dem Auge.
Am besten sieht der Rosenkohl aus ,wenn man ihn richtig blanchiert. Da behält er seine Farbe zu 85%.
Soll heissen nach dem Putzen kurz in kochendes Salzwasser und dann in Eiswasser geben. Danach weiter. Entweder braten oder dünsten.


----------



## Blueser (25. Oktober 2022)

Hätte mir zu lange gedauert  ....


----------



## bic zip (25. Oktober 2022)

da muß ordentlich Mehlschwitze, angemacht mit weißem Speck und Milch, drumrum….dann ist der auch fotogen


----------



## Blueser (25. Oktober 2022)

Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. Geröstete Semelbrösel ist bei mir zum Rosenkohl ein Muss. So hat Muttern den immer gemacht, das prägt...


----------



## bic zip (25. Oktober 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Hätte mir zu lange gedauert  ....



Bist ja leider alleinesser was Rosenkohl angeht.
Aber DAS Rezept ist Mega…falls Du mal Besuch bekommst die das mögen.


----------



## silverfish (25. Oktober 2022)

Beim Kochen und beim Backen gilt oft :Einfach braucht Zeit.


bic zip schrieb:


> da muß ordentlich Mehlschwitze, angemacht mit weißem Speck und Milch, drumrum….dann ist der auch fotogen


Kann man machen.  Ist mir aber zu dominant. Da geht mir zuviel Kohlgeschmack flöten. Aber ist nur meine Meinung.
Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden. Das ist auch gut so.
Was das Fleisch angeht da halt ich es wie der Häbbert . KNING !!!


----------



## bic zip (25. Oktober 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. Geröstete Semelbrösel ist bei mir zum Rosenkohl ein Muss. So hat Muttern den immer gemacht, das prägt...



kenne ich auch so, auch zu Lauchgemüse


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (25. Oktober 2022)

Heute gab's Karpfen mit Kartoffeln und rote Beete Salat Sau lecker


----------



## Blueser (25. Oktober 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Bist ja leider alleinesser was Rosenkohl angeht.
> Aber DAS Rezept ist Mega…falls Du mal Besuch bekommst die das mögen.


Sehr interessant, würde nur den Rosenkohl für die Röstaromen noch mit anbraten. Ansonsten


----------



## hanzz (25. Oktober 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> würde nur den Rosenkohl für die Röstaromen noch mit anbraten. Ansonsten


Und mit Parmesan überbacken


----------



## Blueser (25. Oktober 2022)

Ist bestimmt auch nicht verkehrt. Erlaubt ist, was schmeckt_._


----------



## Mescalero (26. Oktober 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Hätte mir zu lange gedauert  ....


Am Ende geht es aber schneller. Abgesehen von der Farbe (ist mir wumpe) kann man sich das Abschrecken sparen. Einfach kreuzweise am Stielansatz einschneiden und fünf min in kochendes Wasser, dann braucht er nur noch kurz in die Pfanne. 

Auch wenn man ihn als Auflauf mit Tomaten zubereitet. In den Ofen kommt er dann nur noch bis der Käse geschmolzen ist, so werden die Tomaten nicht matschig.


----------



## Jason (26. Oktober 2022)

Hausmannskost. 





Frikadelle mit Bohnenröllchen und Kartoffeln. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Ron73 (26. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Hausmannskost.
> Anhang anzeigen 422433
> 
> Frikadelle mit Bohnenröllchen und Kartoffeln.
> ...


Sieht gut aus, aber mir würde noch ein bisschen Soße für die Tüften fehlen.

Mal was ganz anderes ... Ich selbst bin ja Fan von Salz, egal was, es muss halt salzig schmecken. Nun hatten wir aus unserem letzten Urlaub aus DK (vorletztes Jahr) eine Packung Fleur de Sel gekauft die soweit ok war. Was mir daran gefehlt hat war die grobkörnigkeit ... geiles Wort  . Was könnt ihr hier aus Deutschlands Supermärkten empfehlen für ein vernünftiges und auch bezahlbares Freur de Sel?


----------



## bic zip (26. Oktober 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, aber mir würde noch ein bisschen Soße für die Tüften fehlen.
> 
> Mal was ganz anderes ... Ich selbst bin ja Fan von Salz, egal was, es muss halt salzig schmecken. Nun hatten wir aus unserem letzten Urlaub aus DK (vorletztes Jahr) eine Packung Fleur de Sel gekauft die soweit ok war. Was mir daran gefehlt hat war die grobkörnigkeit ... geiles Wort  . Was könnt ihr hier aus Deutschlands Supermärkten empfehlen für ein vernünftiges und auch bezahlbares Freur de Sel?


Hast du alternativ schon mal die Maldon Sea Salt Flakes probiert?
Schön knuspriger Biss.


----------



## Jason (26. Oktober 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, aber mir würde noch ein bisschen Soße für die Tüften fehlen.


Ketchup   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Blueser (26. Oktober 2022)

Blasphemie !


----------



## hanzz (27. Oktober 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, aber mir würde noch ein bisschen Soße für die Tüften fehlen.
> 
> Mal was ganz anderes ... Ich selbst bin ja Fan von Salz, egal was, es muss halt salzig schmecken. Nun hatten wir aus unserem letzten Urlaub aus DK (vorletztes Jahr) eine Packung Fleur de Sel gekauft die soweit ok war. Was mir daran gefehlt hat war die grobkörnigkeit ... geiles Wort  . Was könnt ihr hier aus Deutschlands Supermärkten empfehlen für ein vernünftiges und auch bezahlbares Freur de Sel?


Pyramidensalz von Lidl
Nicht zu salzig 
Schön crunchy 
Lecker


----------



## silverfish (27. Oktober 2022)

Musste schon wieder Rosenkohl machen. Bekam zwei Netze geschenkt. Hab voll die Pupserei.
Also nur kochen ist für mich nicht gut. Geschmeckt hats,aber das Rumore weniger schön.
Morgen mach ich mal ne Kürbissuppe , dann gibts auch wieder Bilder.
Eventuell.


----------



## Mescalero (27. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Hausmannskost.
> Anhang anzeigen 422433
> 
> Frikadelle mit Bohnenröllchen und Kartoffeln.
> ...


Heut' Abend mach ich Opossum
Und wickel ordentlich Speck drum

(Kam mir gerade in den Sinn, ich weiß aber nicht mehr, wer das gesagt hat. Irgendeine Comic-Figur)


----------



## Gert-Show (27. Oktober 2022)

Linsen, Spätzle und Saiten Frankfurter Würstchen.


----------



## bic zip (27. Oktober 2022)

Heute gab es Forelle „Müllerin“ Art mit Feldsalat

(brate die lieber mit Kopf und Schwanz , sieht appetitlicher aus aber dann hätte ich keine 3 auf einmal in die Pfanne bekommen…muss mir mal so ne ovale Fischpfanne besorgen)

Fritten passen auch nicht so gut wie ne ordinäre Salzkartoffel aber hab heute ne Fritteuse geschenkt bekommen und wollte die direkt ausprobieren


----------



## Gert-Show (28. Oktober 2022)

Heute laufen schon die Vorbereitungen für morgen. Im Rahmen eines Angler-Stammtisches (aus einem anderen Forum) wird morgen auf Holzkohle gegrillt:
Nackensteak vom Spanischen Iberico, Entrecote vom Irischen Weiderind und Bratwürste eines Metzgermeisters aus Mittelhessen.
Fressbild folgt dann morgen Abend.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Oktober 2022)

Selbstgemachte Chicken Wings mit 
Knoblauch und Zitrone... 

R. S.


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Oktober 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Heute gab es Forelle „Müllerin“ Art mit Feldsalat
> 
> (brate die lieber mit Kopf und Schwanz , sieht appetitlicher aus aber dann hätte ich keine 3 auf einmal in die Pfanne bekommen…muss mir mal so ne ovale Fischpfanne besorgen)
> 
> ...


o die Bäckchen sind weg-
die esse ich auch.


----------



## bic zip (28. Oktober 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> o die Bäckchen sind weg-
> die esse ich auch.


 Da hast du Recht,Nobbi!

Wird echt Zeit für ne neue Pfanne.


----------



## daci7 (29. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe mal ein wenig Massageöl angerührt und die morgige Grillung vorbereitet


----------



## yukonjack (29. Oktober 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein wenig Massageöl angerührt und die morgige Grillung vorbereitet
> Anhang anzeigen 422711
> Anhang anzeigen 422712
> Anhang anzeigen 422713


Hund ?


----------



## daci7 (29. Oktober 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Hund ?



Fast.


----------



## bic zip (29. Oktober 2022)

Frikandel „Speziaal“ mit Pommes und Bohnensalat


----------



## daci7 (30. Oktober 2022)

Ende Oktober, morgens um 10 mit Kaffee und in praller Sonne, im T-Shirt (!!) am Grill stehen ...irgendwie fühlt sich das falsch an.













... vl sollte ich mir doch eher ein Bier aufmachen?


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Oktober 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Ende Oktober, morgens um 10 mit Kaffee und in praller Sonne, im T-Shirt (!!) am Grill stehen ...irgendwie fühlt sich das falsch an.
> Anhang anzeigen 422831
> Anhang anzeigen 422832
> Anhang anzeigen 422833
> ...


Ja ein BIER für Dich und eins fürs Schwein


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Oktober 2022)

Warum Alufolie?


----------



## daci7 (30. Oktober 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Warum Alufolie?


Ist kein Schwein, ist ein Mäh-Tier - die haben keine Haut mehr dran. Darum die Alufolie 
PS: und auch weniger Fett als das Oink - auch deswegen Alufolie.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (30. Oktober 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ja ein BIER für Dich und eins fürs Schwein



Pulloverschwein


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Oktober 2022)

Aber ich hoffe auf  Knoblauch.


----------



## daci7 (30. Oktober 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Aber ich hoffe auf  Knoblauch.


Sind etwa 5 Knollen dran und drin verteilt 
Lamm, Knobi, Rosmarin und Meersalz - eine tödliche Kombination!


----------



## Jason (30. Oktober 2022)

Lecker,  





Gruß Jason


----------



## daci7 (30. Oktober 2022)

Ja, was soll ich sagen Jungs ... es ging alles viel zu schnell. Das Grillen mit Alufolie ist eigendlich nicht so meins ... das Lämmchen konnte man mit dem Löffel essen und es ist dementsprechend einfach zerfallen, nachdem die Folie gelüftet wurde 
Aber geschmacklich einfach genial!! 




Dazu selbstgemachten Weißkohlsalat, Baguett mit Kräuterbutter und Schnaps. 
Passt


----------



## Jason (30. Oktober 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Aber geschmacklich einfach genial!!


Das glaube ich dir, du hattest ja eine gute Gewürzmischung verwendet. War das Fleisch aus dem Laden oder direkt vom Bauern? Da gibt es ja auch Unterschiede.

Gruß Jason


----------



## silverfish (31. Oktober 2022)

Ich schon 5 Tage nix gekocht. Mich bewirten lassen. Sie nennt das stärken .
Morgen zum Frühstück unbedingt min. 5 Zitronen essen. Damit ich das Grinsen wegbekomme.


----------



## daci7 (31. Oktober 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Das glaube ich dir, du hattest ja eine gute Gewürzmischung verwendet. War das Fleisch aus dem Laden oder direkt vom Bauern? Da gibt es ja auch Unterschiede.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das Lämmchen kam von einer Freundin aus der Nachbarschaft- 100% Weidehaltung und eine kleine, extensive Rasse (die mir grad nicht einfällt  )


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. Oktober 2022)

Heute gab's den Barsch mal am Stück,
geschuppt, meliert und auf der Haut gebraten. 

R. S.


----------



## silverfish (31. Oktober 2022)

Kameruner ?


----------



## heinzi (31. Oktober 2022)

Sieht pervers aus und nicht schön.


----------



## daci7 (31. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Kameruner ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne, war ein Skuddenlamm bei uns. Kameruner sind aber geschmacklich auch top - ein wenig größer, würde ich sagen 
Normalerweise haben wir immer Coburger Fuchs von meinem Cousin, da sind die Lämmer noch ne Ecke größer.


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,

Kamerun ist bei uns eine der vier Spielvarianten im Kartenspiel Dreeg (schriftdeutsch Dreck), auch Nembercher Dreeg (Nürnberger Dreck) genannt .
Natürlich weiß ich, dass es auch eine Schafrasse ist.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Minimax (31. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Kameruner ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Bild mit dem abgezogenen Schafskopf hat ichs mit der Erkennbarkeit der Schafsrasse zu tun und soll offensichtlich nur irritieren und abstoßen. 
Ich finds nicht richtig, das hier in diesem Thread, in dem wir uns gegenseitig Appetit auf Leckeres machen wollen zu zeigen.

Minimax


----------



## hanzz (31. Oktober 2022)

Aus Kamerun kommt auch Elefantensülze






Und zu essen gab's heut Burger 
Zutaten Kopfsalat, Coleslaw, Gurken, Tomaten, geschmorrte Zwiebeln und BBQ Sauce. 
Dazu n paar Pommes und gegrillte Paprika


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2022)

Sir 

Minimax​alles wird wieder gut


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2022)

löschen liebe Mods


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Kameruner ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nobbi1962 schrieb:


> löschen liebe Mods


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Oktober 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich finds nicht richtig, das hier in diesem Thread, in dem wir uns gegenseitig Appetit auf Leckeres machen wollen zu zeigen.
> 
> Minimax


Hallo,

schon, aber bevor das Leckere auf den Tisch kommt, muss geschlachtet werden. Ist unumgänglich und gehört nun mal dazu. Das Eine geht nicht ohne das Andere.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Minimax (31. Oktober 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schon, aber bevor das Leckere auf den Tisch kommt, muss geschlachtet werden. Ist unumgänglich und gehört nun mal dazu. Das Eine geht nicht ohne das Andere.
> 
> ...


Das ist mir klar Lajos, das ist aber nicht der Punkt. Bei beruflichen Auslandsaufenthalten musste ich auch so manches Schaf/Zicklein zerlegen, ich wäre aber nie auf den Gedanken gekommen, den Leuten zusätzlich zum Leckeren die Schlachtabfälle auf den Tisch zu legen. 
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Oktober 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> löschen liebe Mods


Was hast du wieder angestellt?


----------



## Blueser (31. Oktober 2022)

Ich hefte das mal unter Halloween ab ...


----------



## silverfish (31. Oktober 2022)

Befindlichkeiten sind doch wohl unter  Männern ,welche sonst so auf komplette Verwertung der entnommenen Kreatur pochen, fehl am Platze.
Ich verwerte möglichst alles . Keine Angst ,Bilder von ausgewaschenen Därmen wirds nicht geben.
Aber ein kleiner Halloweenschreck sei doch erlaubt. Und in der schottischen Küche gilt es als lecker. Ich wollte es nicht glauben , bis ich es probiert hatte.


----------



## bic zip (31. Oktober 2022)




----------



## silverfish (31. Oktober 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


>


Wenn Der zum Essen käme, würde mir auch schlecht.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (1. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar Lajos, das ist aber nicht der Punkt. Bei beruflichen Auslandsaufenthalten musste ich auch so manches Schaf/Zicklein zerlegen, ich wäre aber nie auf den Gedanken gekommen, den Leuten zusätzlich zum Leckeren die Schlachtabfälle auf den Tisch zu legen.
> Hg
> Minimax



nun, hier wurden ja auch nicht die Schlachtabfälle präsentiert....  
.....es ist das perfekt ausgeweidete Tier auf dem Bild, das uns später vom Grill so lecker erfreuen wird ... .....
Wenn ich das eine will......


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (1. November 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Sieht pervers aus und nicht schön.



Ach, das ist doch die Realität ! Und die sieht gut aus !!
Was meinst Du denn, wie die Supermarkt-Produkte ausgesehen haben, bevor Du sie in Hochglanz-Verpackungen zu kaufen bekommst ???
Wer das super leckere Grill - Ergebnis mag, der sollte zumindest den Weg dort hin akzeptieren  !

Nachdenkliche Grüße aus Berlin
Bernd


----------



## heinzi (1. November 2022)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Ach, das ist doch die Realität ! Und die sieht gut aus !!
> Was meinst Du denn, wie die Supermarkt-Produkte ausgesehen haben, bevor Du sie in Hochglanz-Verpackungen zu kaufen bekommst ???
> Wer das super leckere Grill - Ergebnis mag, der sollte zumindest den Weg dort hin akzeptieren  !
> 
> ...


Das stimmt alles was du sagst. Dennoch finde ich es nicht schön. Ich käme nie auf die Idee, das ich das Leckere was durch meinen Darm gegangen ist, anschließend zu fotografieren und hier auszustellen. Aber gehört ja irgendwie in der Kette auch dazu. Abgewandelt von "From Nose to Tail".


----------



## yukonjack (1. November 2022)

Als ich noch Kind war haben meine Eltern auch geschlachtet (Schweine). Bin da mal zufällig dazu gekommen. Ich war Stunden verschwunden. Als die Sau ausgenommen war hab ich mich langsam wieder an den Ort des Geschehens gewagt. Noch heute im hohen Alter mache ich einen großen Bogen um ein Schlachtfest. Ich brauche solche Bilder auch nicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. November 2022)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> nun, hier wurden ja auch nicht die Schlachtabfälle präsentiert....
> .....es ist das perfekt ausgeweidete Tier auf dem Bild, das uns später vom Grill so lecker erfreuen wird ... .....
> Wenn ich das eine will......


nun, hier wurden schon viele frisch geschlachtete Tiere präsentiert, dass ist auch völlig ok.
Nur bei diesem Bild handelt es sich nicht um eine schlichte Präsentation, sondern um zur Schau Stellung
möglichst grausamer und abstoßender Bilder,
So etwas passt nicht in ein Kochforum. 
Ich verbuche es auch mal unter Hallowahn oder wie das heißt


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das Bild mit dem abgezogenen Schafskopf hat ichs mit der Erkennbarkeit der Schafsrasse zu tun und soll offensichtlich nur irritieren und abstoßen.
> Ich finds nicht richtig, das hier in diesem Thread, in dem wir uns gegenseitig Appetit auf Leckeres machen wollen zu zeigen.
> 
> Minimax


Sehr verehrter Lesefreund,

Da stimme ich ausnahmsweise vollumfänglich zu.
Das gezeigte "Schweigen des Lammes" is
Nich nur abstoßend und verstörend,
Sondern auch nich nur ansatzweise zombie-ös.
Bitte grüssen Sie die werte Dame Ihres Herzens, Königliche Hoheit Missus die 1., ebenso herzlich von mir und ich blicke
In Vorfreude auf zukünftige Korrespondenz.

gez.
Prinzessin Käthe von Faulbach.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. November 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Wenn Der zum Essen käme, würde mir auch schlecht.


ganz toll gemacht  

Silberfische im Bad mag ich gerne.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (2. November 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ...Nur bei diesem Bild handelt es sich nicht um eine schlichte Präsentation, sondern um zur Schau Stellung
> möglichst grausamer und abstoßender Bilder...


Das finde ich aber doch ziemlich dick aufgetragen...............


----------



## silverfish (2. November 2022)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Das finde ich aber doch ziemlich dick aufgetragen...............


Und dann gleich in der Mehrzahl. Bilderreihe zum Gruseln.
Irgendwie hatte ich die schnarrende Quieckstimme vom A. Bioleck als Kopfkino. 
"Das ist ein gaaanz schrecklicher Anblick !"


----------



## bic zip (2. November 2022)

Bleibt bei euch heute die Küche kalt, das ihr jetzt Zeit habt und käbbelt wie Waschweiber?

Husch, husch in die Küche, vermisse eure Bilder und Inspirationen was ich heute kochen soll


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. November 2022)

lecker essen ist nicht mehr!!!

auch keine Bilder mehr,
ich bin da ganz auf mini... Seite.


----------



## Mescalero (2. November 2022)

Nicht gerade Haute Cuisine...

Thunfisch mit Gemüse und Mayo.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2022)

Nun muss ja auch mal gut sein, Jungs.
Überall auf der Welt werden Dinge gegessen die wir teils als eklig ansehen.

Nun bitte wieder appetitliche Bilder.
Danke!


----------



## hanzz (2. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Nicht gerade Haute Cuisine...


Aber lecker


----------



## Minimax (2. November 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> lecker essen ist nicht mehr!!!
> 
> auch keine Bilder mehr,
> ich bin da ganz auf mini... Seite.


Ich wollte das niemals so hoch hängen, aber es hat sich ja gezeigt, daß auch andere es nicht so gut finden, hier Schockbilder einzustellen. Hat heinzi ja auch gesagt, und ich pflichte ihm bei. Von meiner Seite war es eine Bitte um Rücksichtnahme: Man muss ja nicht immer noch eins draufsetzen.

Ich selbst hatte ja mal hier Bilder gezeigt von einem Küchenunfall, und da fanden auch einige das die hier nicht so super passend sind. Verständlich, als ich drüber nachdachte, denn ich hatte mir nichts dabei gedacht und wollte ja keine schlechten Gefühle auslösen- ich hab sie dann gelöscht.

Ich glaub, es ist klar geworden, daß nicht jedem alles gefällt, und das es auch auf Kontext und Motivation ankommt, was man wie zeigt oder nicht. Vielleicht sollten wir das unabhängig von der eigenen Position im Hinterkopf behalten.


bic zip schrieb:


> Husch, husch in die Küche, vermisse eure Bilder und Inspirationen was ich heute kochen soll



Bic Zip hat recht: Wir können das ganze ja wie einige vorschlugen als Halloween Sequenz dieses schönen und traditionsreichen Threads Werten, und uns nun wieder auf das Kerngeschäft konzentrieren, nämlich den Schlemmerboardies feinste Gaumenfreuden zu präsentieren!

Und nun: Frisch ans Werk, zeigt uns Köstlichkeiten aus Stall, Wald, Flur, Meer&Fluss. Oder gerne auch aus dem Beet.

Hg
Minimax


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. November 2022)

bin noch zu aufgebauscht-
mini


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> bin noch zu aufgebauscht-
> mini



Mach dir erstmal n Bier auf Nobbi und atme tief durch.


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. November 2022)

OK


----------



## yukonjack (2. November 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> OK


Astra ?


----------



## Minimax (2. November 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> bin noch zu aufgebauscht-
> mini


Sir Nobbi,
Ich danke für die Unterstützung, aber verschwendet Eure Kampfkraft nicht für kleinliches Hin und Her: in kaum 2 Monden steht das feierliche, traditonelle (und meiner Meinung nach zu Frühe, aber wer fragt mich schon?) AB-live-Unboxing Der Wichtelpakete an!


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. November 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Astra ?


zwei bitte.
auf ein bein ist doof


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> zwei bitte.
> auf ein bein ist doof



Pass bloß auf dass das nicht wieder ins gleiche Bein läuft.....is mir mal passiert....dann musste noch eins und noch.....und du weißt wie das dann endet.


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. November 2022)

bin wieder heruntergefahren-
normal weiter Bitte.
Euer nobbi


----------



## Blueser (2. November 2022)

Hab mich entschlossen, im Frühjahr grünen Spargel anzubauen. Also freut euch schonmal auf leckere Spargel-Rezepte in zwei bis drei Jahren ...


----------



## Kauli11 (2. November 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Hab mich entschlossen, im Frühjahr grünen Spargel anzubauen


Der schmeckt mir persönlich besser als der weisse.


----------



## Blueser (2. November 2022)

Und macht deutlich weniger Arbeit beim Anbau. Keine Dämme und so ...


----------



## Kauli11 (2. November 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Und macht deutlich weniger Arbeit beim Anbau. Keine Dämme und so ...


Genau so ist es. Darum hatte ich den auch im Garten.


----------



## Gert-Show (2. November 2022)

Sodele, Frau ist auf Fasten aus und ich kann Männer-Essen zubereiten. 
Hackfleisch, mit etwas Kräutersalz und Gyrosgewürz aromatisiert, dazu Rösti und Schmand. Wer braucht da noch Beilagen?


----------



## Jason (2. November 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Hab mich entschlossen, im Frühjahr grünen Spargel anzubauen. Also freut euch schonmal auf leckere Spargel-Rezepte in zwei bis drei Jahren ...


Die Mühe brauche ich mir nicht zu machen, wir haben einen Spargelbauer im Ort. Ob grün oder weiß, alles im Angebot, 
aaaaber die Preise.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Blueser (2. November 2022)

Übrigens werde ich in meinem nächsten Leben Astronomie studieren, um mich danach mit der Suche nach außerirdischer Intelligenz zu beschäftigen. Meiner Meinung nach ist der beste Ansatz dazu, die Suche nach Spuren von hochwertigen Soßen, welche Indikator für Intelligenz und, vor allem, fortgeschrittener Kultur ist, zu forcieren. Manch Regionen hier auf der Erde würden allerdings durch mein Raster fallen ...


----------



## Minimax (2. November 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Übrigens werde ich in meinem nächsten Leben Astronomie studieren, um mich danach mit der Suche nach außerirdischer Intelligenz zu beschäftigen. Meiner Meinung nach ist der beste Ansatz dazu, die Suche nach Spuren von hochwertigen Soßen, welche Indikator für Intelligenz und, vor allem, fortgeschrittener Kultur ist, zu forcieren. Manch Regionen hier auf der Erde würden allerdings durch mein Raster fallen ...


Mr.  Blueser, es ist wie sie sagen unstrittig, das die Existenz höherer Zivilisationen an die Beherrschung der Saucen-Technologie gekoppelt ist.
Meine Untersuchungen deuten allerdings darauf hin, daß Teigtaschen, Dumplings, Ravioli, Gyoza etc.. Ebenso wichtig für die zivilisatorische Entwicklung sind. Was meinen Sie?


----------



## Blueser (2. November 2022)

Ganz Ihrer Meinung. Wobei die o.g. Kreationen ungemein durch Verwendung von entsprechenden Tunken etc. geschmacklich einen Zugewinn erlangen.
Ja, ich würde sogar soweit gehen und die Frage stellen, was war zuerst da? Die Soße oder die Beilage?


----------



## Mescalero (3. November 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Und macht deutlich weniger Arbeit beim Anbau. Keine Dämme und so ...


Und beim Kochen auch, kein Schälen nötig! Lässt sich auch besser mit anderen Zutaten kombinieren, der Weiße ist da oft zu dominant.


----------



## silverfish (3. November 2022)

Wo waren wir ?
Beim Wintergemüse ?
Gestern wieder 3 Beutel Rosenkohl aufgenötigt bekommen. Alles geputzt und das meiste eingefroren. Die Grössten wurden heute blanchiert und mit Bacon umwickelt.
Schönes Stücke Rindfleisch in Stückchen geschnitten und legger Sössche gekocht. Bratkartoffeln und ab dafür.


----------



## silverfish (3. November 2022)

Nachtisch war Skyr mit Blaubeeren oder Bananen und Schokoraspel


----------



## Jan_Cux (3. November 2022)

Wirsing Eintopf mit Mettenden. 
Die nächsten drei Tage kommen keine neuen Bilder, muß das erstmal auffuttern.


----------



## yukonjack (3. November 2022)

Schön, die Kohlzeit ist wieder da. ( nicht politisch gemeint)


----------



## vonda1909 (4. November 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Ja, was soll ich sagen Jungs ... es ging alles viel zu schnell. Das Grillen mit Alufolie ist eigendlich nicht so meins ... das Lämmchen konnte man mit dem Löffel essen und es ist dementsprechend einfach zerfallen, nachdem die Folie gelüftet wurde
> Aber geschmacklich einfach genial!!
> Anhang anzeigen 422919
> 
> ...


Bist du sicher Lamm? Nicht Katze...


----------



## vonda1909 (4. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das Bild mit dem abgezogenen Schafskopf hat ichs mit der Erkennbarkeit der Schafsrasse zu tun und soll offensichtlich nur irritieren und abstoßen.
> Ich finds nicht richtig, das hier in diesem Thread, in dem wir uns gegenseitig Appetit auf Leckeres machen wollen zu zeigen.
> 
> Minimax


Ist nicht dein Enst


----------



## vonda1909 (4. November 2022)




----------



## vonda1909 (4. November 2022)

Grünkohl  von Gestern


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Grünkohl  von Gestern



Und das Fleisch von vorgestern oder wenigstens von heute?


----------



## Lajos1 (4. November 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Bist du sicher Lamm? Nicht Katze...


Hallo,

noch keine Katze gegessen - ich schon und das kam so: Anfang der 1960er Jahre eröffnete in der Stadt so ein kleiner Imbiss; Spezialität Schaschlik. Nun waren diese damals noch weitgehend unbekannt und wir Jungens (manchmal Mädels auch) waren da neugierig und probierten das natürlich und gingen auch dann öfters da rein, eben zum Schaschlik essen. Wir wollten das immer extra scharf. Das ging etwa zwei Jahre so, dann war das Lokal plötzlich geschlossen und in der Zeitung stand, dass der Besitzer verhaftet wurde, weil er Katzen verarbeitet hatte  . Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich da schon mindesten 20 Schaschlik gegessen und das mir, als ausgesprochenen Katzenfreund.
Selbst wenn das Fleisch etwas seltsam geschmeckt hätte, hätten wir es wegen dem "extra scharf" eh nicht geschmeckt. 
Nachdem ich das Ganze nach einiger Zeit verarbeitet hatte, konnte ich meine Mutter dazu bewegen, daheim auch Schaschlik (ohne Katzen) zuzubereiten und die bekam sie auch gut hin und aß sie selbst ganz gerne. Der Vater war da nicht so begeistert aber er fügte sich da, zumal er auch nicht vernascht war und so gab es alle zwei/drei Wochen eben Schaschlik.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich das Ganze nach einiger Zeit verarbeitet hatte, konnte ich meine Mutter dazu bewegen, daheim auch Schaschlik (ohne Katzen) zuzubereiten und die bekam sie auch gut hin



War aber halt nicht das Original, gelle?


----------



## vonda1909 (4. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> noch keine Katze gegessen - ich schon und das kam so: Anfang der 1960er Jahre eröffnete in der Stadt so ein kleiner Imbiss; Spezialität Schaschlik. Nun waren diese damals noch weitgehend unbekannt und wir Jungens (manchmal Mädels auch) waren da neugierig und probierten das natürlich und gingen auch dann öfters da rein, eben zum Schaschlik essen. Wir wollten das immer extra scharf. Das ging etwa zwei Jahre so, dann war das Lokal plötzlich geschlossen und in der Zeitung stand, dass der Besitzer verhaftet wurde, weil er Katzen verarbeitet hatte  . Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich da schon mindesten 20 Schaschlik gegessen und das mir, als ausgesprochenen Katzenfreund.
> Selbst wenn das Fleisch etwas seltsam geschmeckt hätte, hätten wir es wegen dem "extra scharf" eh nicht geschmeckt.
> ...


Nicht nur einmal Katze auf dem Teller gehabt  und Hund auch..


----------



## Lajos1 (4. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> War aber halt nicht das Original, gelle?


Hallo,

das nicht, aber die von Muttern schmeckten eh besser.
Da fällt mir noch eine Story zu den Schaschlik meiner Mutter ein. Da war der Maler aus der Nachbarschaft da, um eine Kleinigkeit machen und ich assistierte dabei.
Zu Mittag hat uns meine Mutter Schaschlik versprochen. Es war ein schöner Frühlingstag und wir hatten schon schön am Vormittag gearbeitet und waren auch hungrig.
Meine Mutter brachte uns einige Schaschlik zu Mittag, welche wir mit gutem Appetit aßen. Hinterher hörte sich das von meiner Mutter so an: "ich brachte denen ein Schaschlik nach dem anderen, welche sie sehr schnell verputzen und als ich die letzten brachte, hatte der eine schon sechs und der andere sieben Schaschlik verputzt und beide schauten ziemlich doof, als ich ihnen eröffnete, dass dies die letzten beiden sind. Da haben die insgesamt 15 Schaschlik weggehauen und hätten tatsächlich noch mehr gewollt."

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Blueser (4. November 2022)

Zumindest ist Katze meist regional. Anders sind wohl die gehäuften Vermisstenanzeigen nicht zu erklären...


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. November 2022)

Die laufen unter Dach-Hasen.


----------



## Gert-Show (4. November 2022)

Missus macht immer noch Fasten, da kann ich die Reste vom Wetterauer Weiderind verwerten: Rinderleber geschnetzelt mit Knoblauch, Zwiebeln und Champignons, liebevoll garniert mit Petersilie, der Kühlschrank hatte noch ein paar Schupfnudeln hergegeben.


----------



## vollek (4. November 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Nicht nur einmal Katze auf dem Teller gehabt  und Hund auch..


Alles was Blut hat kann man essen.


----------



## Gert-Show (4. November 2022)

Die Chinesen essen alles, was vier Beine hat.
Außer Tische und Stühle.


----------



## Blueser (4. November 2022)

https://de.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/lecker


----------



## Lajos1 (5. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Missus macht immer noch Fasten,


Hallo,

lass sie, die gesundheitlichen Aspekte treten erst so ab dem 10. bis 12. Tag in Erscheinung. Daher faste ich nicht unter zwei Wochen .
Bald ist es wieder soweit.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## heinzi (5. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn das Fleisch etwas seltsam geschmeckt hätte, hätten wir es wegen dem "extra scharf" eh nicht geschmeckt.


Das ist die erfolgreiche Taktik von so einigen "Köchen" die ich kenne. Alles schön scharf machen, dann schmeckt auch alles gleich. Mein Freund ist da anders, der weiß das er nicht kochen kann. Er sagt, egal was er kocht, am Ende wird es immer Gulasch.


----------



## silverfish (5. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> lass sie, die gesundheitlichen Aspekte treten erst so ab dem 10. bis 12. Tag in Erscheinung. Daher faste ich nicht unter zwei Wochen .
> Bald ist es wieder soweit.
> ...


Wie 14 Tage nichts essen ?
Solch Zeitspanne halte ich höchstens ohne Arbeit aus. 

Weil ja oben Schaschlyk angesp
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
rochen wurde. Mache und esse ich auch sehr gern.
Am liebsten so richtig mit mehreren Fleischsorten ,Speck und Leber.
Ohne Leber ist dies mein Favorit. Na, was für Fleisch ist das ???
Katze und Waschbär scheiden schonmal aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2022)

Igel, Fuchs, Dachs..... 
Was überfährt man noch so alles?


----------



## silverfish (5. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Igel, Fuchs, Dachs.....
> Was überfährt man noch so alles?


Ganz kalt.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. November 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Wie 14 Tage nichts essen ?
> Solch Zeitspanne halte ich höchstens ohne Arbeit aus.


Hallo,

ist leichter, als man denkt. Früher habe ich gedacht, dass es ohne Arbeit schwieriger ist, da man dann weniger abgelenkt ist. Aber das hat sich als Trugschluss herausgestellt, geht in Rente genauso gut. Zweimal im Jahr, Frühjahr und Herbst ist da bei mir angesagt. Habe auch schon drei Wochen gemacht, aber da komme ich mit dem Gewicht zu weit runter, so sind halt zweimal zwei Wochen drin .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## hanzz (5. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Igel, Fuchs, Dachs.....
> Was überfährt man noch so alles?


Nachbarkinder.


----------



## Gert-Show (5. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist leichter, als man denkt. Früher habe ich gedacht, dass es ohne Arbeit schwieriger ist, da man dann weniger abgelenkt ist. Aber das hat sich als Trugschluss herausgestellt, geht in Rente genauso gut. Zweimal im Jahr, Frühjahr und Herbst ist da bei mir angesagt. Habe auch schon drei Wochen gemacht, aber da komme ich mit dem Gewicht zu weit runter, so sind halt zweimal zwei Wochen drin .
> 
> ...


Ich nehme auch ohne Fasten und Diät ab, da muss ich nur auf den täglichen Stress verzichten und viel frischen Fisch essen. Im letzten Norwegenurlaub waren es schlappe 6 kg innerhalb 4 Wochen, die ich verlor.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich nehme auch ohne Fasten und Diät ab, da muss ich nur auf den täglichen Stress verzichten und viel frischen Fisch essen. Im letzten Norwegenurlaub waren es schlappe 6 kg innerhalb 4 Wochen, die ich verlor.


Hallo,

beim Fasten steht das Abnehmen nicht im Vordergrund, ist eher ein angenehmer Nebeneffekt. Der gesundheitliche Gewinn ist da der Hauptgrund und der manifestiert sich, nach meinen Erfahrungen, erst so ab dem 10. Tag. Dabei geht es einen immer besser. War auch so als ich noch 3 Wochen fastete, da hätte ich locker noch eine Woche dranhängen können, aber mein Arzt sagte mir mal, dass ich das nicht länger als 3 Wochen ohne ärztliche Aufsicht machen soll.
Ich kann mich natürlich irren, aber ich führe meinen guten Gesundheitszustand (bin 75)  auch auf mein, seit Jahrzehnten praktiziertes zweimaliges Fasten  im Jahr zurück  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## yukonjack (5. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> beim Fasten steht das Abnehmen nicht im Vordergrund, ist eher ein angenehmer Nebeneffekt. Der gesundheitliche Gewinn ist da der Hauptgrund und der manifestiert sich, nach meinen Erfahrungen, erst so ab dem 10. Tag. Dabei geht es einen immer besser. War auch so als ich noch 3 Wochen fastete, da hätte ich locker noch eine Woche dranhängen können, aber mein Arzt sagte mir mal, dass ich das nicht länger als 3 Wochen ohne ärztliche Aufsicht machen soll.
> Ich kann mich natürlich irren, aber ich führe meinen guten Gesundheitszustand (bin 75)  auch auf mein, seit Jahrzehnten praktiziertes zweimaliges Fasten  im Jahr zurück  .
> ...


Wenn du jetzt noch das Saufen lässt, nicht mehr rauchst und die Weiber weg lässt, dann wirst du bestimmt 100 Jahre alt.


----------



## Blueser (5. November 2022)

美味​


silverfish schrieb:


> Wie 14 Tage nichts essen ?
> Solch Zeitspanne halte ich höchstens ohne Arbeit aus.
> 
> Weil ja oben Schaschlyk angesp
> ...


Von der Farbe her würde ich sagen Schwarzwild ...


----------



## daci7 (5. November 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt noch das Saufen lässt, nicht mehr rauchst und die Weiber weg lässt, dann wirst du bestimmt 100 Jahre alt.


Ja ... und man würde an Langeweile sterben


----------



## bic zip (5. November 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Wie 14 Tage nichts essen ?
> Solch Zeitspanne halte ich höchstens ohne Arbeit aus.
> 
> Weil ja oben Schaschlyk angesp
> ...


mhhhh…der fließende Übergang zwischen „Röstaromen“ und „Restaromen“, so mag ich das auch.

Ganz klassisch aus Schweinenacken!
Paar Tage mariniert in der Mischung  aus Pfefferkörnern,Lorbeerblättern,Wacholderbeern,Zwiebeln,Knoblauch im Sprudelwasser.
Wird dann schön mürbe.
Nur Salz kommt keins in die Marinade,das entzieht dem Fleisch die Flüssigkeit und es wird beim grillen trocken.


----------



## yukonjack (5. November 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> 美味​
> Von der Farbe her würde ich sagen Schwarzwild ...


und zwar aus Brandenburg........


----------



## silverfish (5. November 2022)

Genau das Gegenteil von Schwarzwild...
Unten das Ausgangsmaterial. Vom Schwein muss man nur das Ei durch einen anderen Buchstaben ersetzen.
Zweite Bild zeigt paarweise geschnürt zum räuchern vorbereitet.
Schlachtkörper zeig
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
 ich nicht,wegen Pikiertheit .


----------



## Blueser (5. November 2022)

Hatte sich der Schwan in deiner Angelschnur verfangen?
Wir haben hier auch so ein aggressives Exemplar, werde ihm mal deine Bilder zeigen...


----------



## silverfish (5. November 2022)

Nee. Vom Jäger geschossen. Sind ja in Brandenburg Jagdwild mit Saison.


----------



## Blueser (5. November 2022)

Ok, interessant. Wie schmeckt der denn?


----------



## silverfish (5. November 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ok, interessant. Wie schmeckt der denn?


 Kommt Wildschwein schon verdammt nah. Kommt drauf an wie alt. Wird mit zunehmendem Alter immer kräftiger.
Der Schinken schmeckt nur Männern. Alle Damen verdrehten die Augen.


----------



## Blueser (5. November 2022)

Ok, dann wird mein "Lieblings"schwan wohl weiter die Leute ärgern.


----------



## Kauli11 (5. November 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt noch das Saufen lässt, nicht mehr rauchst und die Weiber weg lässt, dann wirst du bestimmt 100 Jahre alt.


Warum soll man dann 100 Jahre alt werden?


----------



## Gert-Show (5. November 2022)

Also ich kann mit Schwan am Spieß wirklich nix anfangen. Geht es uns schon so schlecht, dass wir die Seenplatte räubern müssen? Gut, die Inflation trifft den einen mehr und den anderen weniger, aber die Lohengrin-Schlepper müssen für mich nicht wirklich unserem Fortkommen dienen. 
Betrübte Grüße aus der Küche.


----------



## Gert-Show (5. November 2022)

Wetterauer Rind hat auch Suppenfleisch. Daher gibt’s lecker Bohneneintopf mit Rind und Kartoffeln. Bohnenkraut, Pfeffer und Salz ergänzen das Ensemble.


----------



## silverfish (6. November 2022)

Ach herrje.
Da hingen wieder die Trauben zu hoch. 
Bohneintopf ?!
Aber klar gabs es auch zu Mittag.


----------



## Gert-Show (6. November 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Ach herrje.
> Da hingen wieder die Trauben zu hoch.


Wie darf ich das verstehen?


----------



## heinzi (6. November 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Genau das Gegenteil von Schwarzwild...
> Unten das Ausgangsmaterial. Vom Schwein muss man nur das Ei durch einen anderen Buchstaben ersetzen.
> Zweite Bild zeigt paarweise geschnürt zum räuchern vorbereitet.
> Schlachtkörper zeig
> ...


Wer einen Schwan grillt, der denkt auch über Möwen nach.


----------



## heinzi (6. November 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt noch das Saufen lässt, nicht mehr rauchst und die Weiber weg lässt, dann wirst du bestimmt 100 Jahre alt.


Warum weglassen? Wer hundert Jahre säuft und raucht wird auch alt.


----------



## silverfish (6. November 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Wer einen Schwan grillt, der denkt auch über Möwen nach.


Nachdenken schon. Aber dieses tranige Gelumpe schmeckt ekelig. Da ist ja Kormoran leckerer.
Beides das erste Mal im Anglerland Norwegen probiert.


----------



## silverfish (6. November 2022)

Zu Mittag gibts indirekt schon wieder Geflügel.
Spiesschen von Geflügelbratwurst .


----------



## heinzi (6. November 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Nachdenken schon. Aber dieses tranige Gelumpe schmeckt ekelig. Da ist ja Kormoran leckerer.
> Beides das erste Mal im Anglerland Norwegen probiert.


Ich wusste es....


----------



## silverfish (6. November 2022)

_Schockbild am So.gefällig ???
nee wa!?
Wäre dann ne weitere Wasservogelsorte._


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. November 2022)

Kotelett mit Mischgemüse und Salzkartoffeln


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kotelett mit Mischgemüse und Salzkartoffeln


Diesen Klassiker sollte ich auch mal wieder zubereiten


----------



## silverfish (6. November 2022)

Mischgemüse mag ich auch. Vor allem ohne Mais.


----------



## bic zip (6. November 2022)

Sauerbraten mit Rotkohl und Klößen


----------



## Gert-Show (7. November 2022)

Heute musste ich keine Trauben hoch hängen, nur kurz nach Büro und Angeln den Kühlschrank plündern.
Geschnetzeltes vom Ribeye mit Zwiebeln, Champignons und Schmand, Kräuter und Gewürze, dazu Spätzle aus der Pfanne und eine Sachsen-Schorle.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (8. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Heute musste ich keine Trauben hoch hängen, nur kurz nach Büro und Angeln den Kühlschrank plündern.
> Geschnetzeltes vom Ribeye mit Zwiebeln, Champignons und Schmand, Kräuter und Gewürze, dazu Spätzle aus der Pfanne und eine Sachsen-Schorle.
> Anhang anzeigen 423671
> Anhang anzeigen 423672



... Angeln war da wohl nicht so erfolgreich ? ...
Aber da hab ich auch immer Alternativen im Kühler...
Sieht lecker aus


----------



## silverfish (8. November 2022)

Ohne Aufwand.
Im Laternenlicht bissen ein paar Belaja Ryba.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (8. November 2022)

Bei uns hat mein liebes Frauchen mal ganz unspektakulär aber super lecker gekocht.
Hatten wir lange nicht :  Spinat (ohne Blubb und solchen Kram), Rührei mit Speck und Zwiebeln, Salzkartoffeln dazu und Bacon-Rösties oben drüber......


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (8. November 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Ohne Aufwand.
> Im Laternenlicht bissen ein paar Belaja Ryba.
> 
> 
> ...



was sind " Belaja Ryba "  ???
Aus dem Russischen übersetzt einfach nur Weißfisch...?
Egal, die Pfanne mit den Bratplötzen sieht lecker aus..


----------



## Lorenz (8. November 2022)

Der Kollege bruzzelt gerade


----------



## Jan_Cux (8. November 2022)

Geschnetzeltes mit Pilzen und Nudeln  demnächst gibt´s wohl das Kottlet mit Buttergemüse...


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (8. November 2022)

Heute mal wieder gefüllte Paprika.
Kein Reis in der Füllung !
Dafür eine wohlige Dosis Knobi


----------



## silverfish (8. November 2022)

Höhnerzupp. Tellerbild ging völlig ab.


----------



## Blueser (8. November 2022)

Gefüllte Paprika, sehr gut, Reis in der Füllung ist uns fremd. Ordentliches Hackfleisch mit Knobi und Zwiebeln und keine Tomatensauce, sondern die Sauce aus dem Bratansatz der Paprika.
Das Hühnersüppchen ist auch genau mein Ding ...


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (9. November 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Gefüllte Paprika, sehr gut, Reis in der Füllung ist uns fremd. Ordentliches Hackfleisch mit Knobi und Zwiebeln und keine Tomatensauce, sondern die Sauce aus dem Bratansatz der Paprika.
> Das Hühnersüppchen ist auch genau mein Ding ...



Traditionell sind die Füllungen mit Reis ( Türkisch, Ungarisch...)









						Gefüllte Paprika – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Mögen wir aber nicht so, füllen mit Mischhack, Zwiebel und frischem Knoblauch.
Dabei wird Paprika und frische Tomate und noch mal Knobi mit geschmort , das peppt die Sauce ...


----------



## Blueser (9. November 2022)

So, geht nachher in die Röhre. Hatte ich heute genau vor einem Jahr schonmal gemacht. Hat mich eine App daran erinnert...


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. November 2022)

Moin, 

Obiger Post passt ja... 
Hab eben 2 Hähnchenschenkel besorgt, 
Bißchen Suppengrün is auch noch da und Knoblauch. 
Wie macht Ihr die Schenkel im Ofen,Vorheizen woll?... Hitzeart, Gradzahl und Gardauer? 

R. S.

P. S. Geht das auch ausschließlich in der Bratpfanne, also einfaches Braten der Schenkel?


----------



## Minimax (9. November 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> So, geht nachher in die Röhre. Hatte ich heute genau vor einem Jahr schonmal gemacht. Hat mich eine App daran erinnert...
> Anhang anzeigen 423814


Die sehen ja jetzt schon aus wie vom Hähnchen/Broiler-Wagen!


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Die sehen ja jetzt schon aus wie vom Hähnchen/Broiler-Wagen!


BEANTWORTEMEINEFRAGEN__

R. S.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Obiger Post passt ja...
> Hab eben 2 Hähnchenschenkel besorgt,
> ...


180 Grad Umluft 50 - 60 Min. je nach Größe.
In der Pfanne wird das nix


----------



## Blueser (9. November 2022)

Fertig:


----------



## hanzz (9. November 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> 180 Grad Umluft 50 - 60 Min. je nach Größe.
> In der Pfanne wird das nix


Genau. 
Und wenn Herd keine Umluft hat 10-20 Grad mehr. 
So einfach is Zeche


----------



## Minimax (9. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> BEANTWORTEMEINEFRAGEN__
> 
> R. S.


Na, da hat aber einer Hunger 

Ich würd dir gerne helfen, aber ich hab zuwenig Ahnung von Backofenhähnchen. Aber die Kundigen haben ja bereits geantwortet


----------



## Mikesch (9. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> BEANTWORTEMEINEFRAGEN__
> 
> R. S.


Und dann nennt er sich "Fischender Gentleman"


----------



## Carphunter87 (9. November 2022)

Kartoffel-Gemüsesuppe von gestern, heute endlich mit richtiger Einlage


----------



## silverfish (9. November 2022)

Da habe ich heute was feines bekommen. Die nächsten Tage sind aber schon verplant. Massig Reste und Material mit Verfallsdatum . So müssen sie wohl oder übel in den Tiefkühler.
Heute gabs Eintopf mit Lammbauch.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. November 2022)

An alle ServiettenKnödel hier,

Alles muß man(n) selber machen 

R. S.


----------



## silverfish (9. November 2022)

Serviettenknödel !? 
Bittesehr


----------



## Gert-Show (9. November 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Fertig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mega!!!


----------



## Gert-Show (9. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> An alle ServiettenKnödel hier,
> 
> Alles muß man(n) selber machen
> 
> R. S.


Geht doch, was schrei(b)st du so? Sieht lecker aus.


----------



## zandertex (9. November 2022)

Heute gabs Fleisch,Gemüse,Nudeln....


----------



## Gert-Show (9. November 2022)

Ich wollte heute auch kochen, aber ich habe kein Sky.
Also musste ich beim Wirt die Bundesliga schauen. Freßbild gibt es keines.


----------



## Blueser (10. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Obiger Post passt ja...
> Hab eben 2 Hähnchenschenkel besorgt,
> ...


Hab deinen Post jetzt erst bemerkt. Ober- Unterhitze bei 180°C für eine Stunde. Ist jetzt aber eh zu spät ...


----------



## hanzz (10. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wie macht Ihr die Schenkel im Ofen,Vorheizen woll?... Hitzeart, Gradzahl und Gardauer?


Ergänzung.
Vorheizen spare ich mir völlig. Absolut unnötig bei solchen Gerichten.
Ich mach allerdings noch die letzten 10 Minuten die obere Grillfunktion für Knusperhaut an.

Aber deine Schenkel sehen doch gut aus.

Ich mach immer ne Marinade mit wenig Öl dazu Salz, Pfeffer, Thymian, Rosmarin, ganz viel Paprika.


----------



## Blueser (10. November 2022)

Genau so mach ich das auch. Kommt aber auch auf den Ofen mit an.


----------



## Gert-Show (10. November 2022)

Heute darf ich wieder zu Hause kochen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. November 2022)

Ja, Paprika (Pulver) hatte ich keines da, 
wäre zum Einsatz gekommen! 
Es mussten also getrocknete "Kräuter der Provence" richten.... Die Schenkel hatte ich vorher mit Sonnenblumenöl "massiert" 

Wenn es dem "Ende" zugehen würde, 
Dann käm bei mir Geflügel und Lamm mit auf die Arche Noah...


----------



## silverfish (10. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ja, Paprika (Pulver) hatte ich keines da,
> wäre zum Einsatz gekommen!
> Es mussten also getrocknete "Kräuter der Provence" richten.... Die Schenkel hatte ich vorher mit Sonnenblumenöl "massiert"
> 
> ...


Und Kning !


----------



## silverfish (10. November 2022)

Heute war Resteverwertung ausm Kühlschrank und Küche angesagt.
Zwei Scheiben Schwein mariniert aus der Plastikbox. Paprika,Frühlingszwiebeln Champies mit etwas Fond aufgefüllt und alles durchköcheln lassen. Die Penne als Unterlage.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich mach immer ne Marinade mit wenig Öl dazu Salz, Pfeffer, Thymian, Rosmarin, ganz viel Paprika.


hab gar nicht gemerkt, dass Du bei mir klaust


----------



## hanzz (11. November 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> hab gar nicht gemerkt, dass Du bei mir klaust


Dann guck mal in deinen Kräuterschrank   
Majoran macht sich zu Geflügel übrigens auch immer gut.

Ich bin ja auch Knoblauchfan, aber das mögen hier nicht immer alle so gern.
Wenn in einem Rezept 3 Zehen stehen, nehm ich immer das doppelte.


----------



## JottU (11. November 2022)

Vorgekocht für morgen. Das mache ich aber nur wenn ein Nebenprodukt fürs Abendessen rauskommt. Ist mir sonst zu heikel.


----------



## Bilch (11. November 2022)

Forellenkaviar (350 g Rogen, 17 g Salz), habe ich vor 3 Tagen vorbereitet und heute haben wir ihn veranscht


----------



## hanzz (11. November 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> (350 g Rogen, 17 g Sal


Steckt da irgend ein Grund in dem Verhältnis?


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. November 2022)

moin Bilch
aufen Frühstücks Ei
geht das auch gut ab.


----------



## Bilch (11. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Steckt da irgend ein Grund in dem Verhältnis?


Habe ein Rezept gefunden, wo es stand, dass der Salzgehalt zwischen 3% und 6% liegen sollte, ich habe mich für 5 % entschieden und es schmeckte fantastisch


----------



## hanzz (11. November 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Habe ein Rezept gefunden, wo es stand, dass der Salzgehalt zwischen 3% und 6% liegen sollte, ich habe mich für 5 % entschieden und es schmeckte fantastisch


Das glaub ich. 
Bin ich für zu haben. 
Hab mal in Spanien als 3. Gang in so nem high end Restaurant Fischeier von Forelle auf gerösteter Entenleber gegessen 
Das war auch der Hammer.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. November 2022)

na toll
jetzt hab ich Hunger


----------



## Blueser (11. November 2022)

Ich auch, mach mir ne Fischdose auf. Dazu Toast ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. November 2022)

ooo geil
und jetzt noch 2 Cheeseburger


----------



## hanzz (11. November 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ooo geil
> und jetzt noch 2 Cheeseburger


Double


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (12. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hab mal in Spanien als 3. Gang in so nem high end Restaurant Fischeier von Forelle auf gerösteter Entenleber gegessen
> Das war auch der Hammer.


Das hört sich auch super lecker und interessant an......
.......ich schalt gleich ab, sonst muss ich noch mal in die Küche ....


----------



## Bilch (12. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Das glaub ich.
> Bin ich für zu haben.
> Hab mal in Spanien als 3. Gang in so nem high end Restaurant Fischeier von Forelle auf gerösteter Entenleber gegessen
> Das war auch der Hammer.


Schade, dass ich das nicht früher wusste, als ich die ReFo fing, waren da auch Enten im Wasser


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. November 2022)

Meine Liebste wollte mir was Gutes tun!
Da ich ja schon länger nicht mehr angeln kann, hat sie tiefgefrorene Forellen gekauft.
Mit Pfeffer und Salz gewürzt, mehliert und gebraten.
Dazu ein lauwarmer Pfälzer Kartoffelsalat


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. November 2022)

ich hab schon tk Forellen geräuchert.

alles wird gut.

lg nobbi


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. November 2022)

da sind auch schon die Kiemen raus.


----------



## yukonjack (12. November 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ich hab schon tk Forellen geräuchert.
> 
> alles wird gut.
> 
> lg nobbi


Ich nehme nur tiefgefrorene Forellen zum räuchern..


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. November 2022)

Moin Moin Jack

Ja

ich habe auch mal frische(frische fische fängt fischers fritze) gehabt-
kein unterschied.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. November 2022)

wie war der salz Gehalt noch mal Bitte.


----------



## Blueser (12. November 2022)

5 %


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. November 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Jack
> 
> Ja
> 
> ...


doch doch, die Forelle war so lala, selbst gefangene sind um Längen besser, selbst wenn sie einem FOPU entstammen und selbst eingefroren waren.

Dafür war der Pfälzer Kartoffelsalat spitzenmäßig, den Rest gibt es heute mit heißen Wiener Würstchen


----------



## Jason (12. November 2022)

Gruß Jason


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. November 2022)

Jason ,
die Frikadellen würden auch sehr gut zu meinem Pfälzer Kartoffelsalat passen,
Aber ich hatte Bock auf Wiener


----------



## Jason (12. November 2022)

Und das noch. 





Gruß Jason


----------



## yukonjack (12. November 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Jack
> 
> Ja
> 
> ...


Nobbi, ich fange die auch und frier dann ein. Wenn ich dann 6-10 Stk. zusammen habe wird in den Wintermonaten geräuchert. Mir sind 5% Salz zu lasch, gehe bis 8% hoch.(24 Std. einlegen, je nach Größe etwas kürzer).


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. November 2022)

hatte die hälfet imma mal mit Knofi
bei die 

die Frikadellen


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. November 2022)

selbstverständlich habe ich meiner Liebsten *nicht gesagt,* dass ich mit der Qualität der Forelle nicht soo zufrieden war.
Ganz stolz sagte sie mir, dass sie für die 2 Forellen nur 4,98 € bezahlte.


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. November 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> doch doch, die Forelle war so lala, selbst gefangene sind um Längen besser, selbst wenn sie einem FOPU entstammen und selbst eingefroren waren.
> 
> Dafür war der Pfälzer Kartoffelsalat spitzenmäßig, den Rest gibt es heute mit heißen Wiener Würstchen


Wenn die schon ein paar Monate auf dem Buckel hat, merkt man das beim Braten schon. 
Tranig bzw muffig und trocken. 
Geräuchert sind die dann immer noch OK. 

Die sind zwar essbar aber nicht wirklich genießbar. 
Der A. Di hatte mal ganze kleinere Hundslachse im Froster , Mindesthaltbarkeit 1,2 Jahre!? 
Habe einen gekauft und der Geschmack war eher schlecht...


----------



## Minimax (12. November 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> selbstverständlich habe ich meiner Liebsten *nicht gesagt,* dass ich mit der Qualität der Forelle nicht soo zufrieden war.


Das hast Du gut gemacht, gentlemanlike


----------



## Hering 58 (12. November 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich auch, mach mir ne Fischdose auf. Dazu Toast ...


Diese:


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das hast Du gut gemacht, gentlemanlike


ich habe mich ja gefreut, dass sie mir etwas Gutes tun wollte.
Man konnte es ja auch essen ohne dass einem schlecht wurde.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. November 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Diese:
> Anhang anzeigen 424071


Hallo,

erinnert mich an einen Spruch meines Zugführers in der Grundausbildung: "Alles was nicht unmittelbar zum Tode führt dient der Abhärtung"  .
Glaube aber nicht, dass der Surströmming kannte.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> erinnert mich an einen Spruch meines Zugführers in der Grundausbildung: "Alles was nicht unmittelbar zum Tode führt dient der Abhärtung"  .
> Glaube aber nicht, dass der Surströmming kannte.
> ...



Zur Abhärtung schrauben sie den Rekruten beim schwedischen ABC-Abwehrbataillon eine Kanne Surströmming an die Schutzmaske.
Nach dieser Prozedur läuft man wohl fröhlich lachend durch jede Senfgaswolke, so wird gemunkelt.


----------



## silverfish (12. November 2022)

Weisskohleintopf
mit Hähnchenherzen.  Schön langsam gegart. Der Sud ein Gedicht. 
Hab 3 Teller verdrückt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. November 2022)

Surströmming geht gut ab-
mit
Schwarzbrot mit Butter und aner Nase eine Klammer.


----------



## Minimax (12. November 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ich habe mich ja gefreut, dass sie mir etwas Gutes tun wollte.


Bei uns bleibt heut die Küche kalt.


----------



## ralle (12. November 2022)

Heute mal wieder ein Steak mit frischen Pilzen !!


----------



## ralle (12. November 2022)

Och ne schon wieder Fleisch !!


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. November 2022)

ich will auch TV iner Küche
wau wau


----------



## ralle (12. November 2022)

TV inner Küche ist Pflicht !!  Der Wau Wau ist ein Aussenhund und darf nur jetzt mal rein weil meine Frau kränkelt. Ansonste hat der ne beheizte 2 Raumwohnung mit Aussicht und Freigang im ganzen Gelände !!  Ein wirkliches Hundeleben.








Da ist der Kunde viel penetranter






	

		
			
		

		
	
ok - nun Schluß mit dem Viehzeuchs - hier gehts ja ums Lecker Kochen !!


----------



## Jan_Cux (12. November 2022)

Es gibt Küchen ohne TV Gerät? Man man... Man lehrnt nie aus.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. November 2022)

gute Besserung von nobbi


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. November 2022)

ralle schrieb:


> TV inner Küche ist Pflicht !!


----------



## yukonjack (12. November 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 424126


Das lebt ja noch......


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. November 2022)

einer hatte mal geschreibt.
abends nicht meer hier gucken


----------



## ralle (12. November 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 424126


Jetzt wird mein Küchenfernseher schon ferngesteuert.  Aber so sollte das Steak schon aussehen und dann schmeckt das auch !!


----------



## yukonjack (12. November 2022)

ralle schrieb:


> Jetzt wird mein Küchenfernseher schon ferngesteuert.  Aber so sollte das Steak schon aussehen und dann schmeckt das auch !!


Das wäre mir zu "roh", so ein feiner roter Strich in der Mitte is o.K. (mag auch keine Feuerwehrmarmelade)


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. November 2022)

ralle schrieb:


> Jetzt wird mein Küchenfernseher schon ferngesteuert.  Aber so sollte das Steak schon aussehen und dann schmeckt das auch !!



Sind echt nicht schlecht diese Universalfernbedienungen vom Media Markt. 
Ich mag mein Steak dabei am liebsten Medium.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. November 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> ...mag auch keine Feuerwehrmarmelade...



Maurer-Marmelade


----------



## ralle (12. November 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Das wäre mir zu "roh", so ein feiner roter Strich in der Mitte is o.K. (mag auch keine Feuerwehrmarmelade)


Ist doch ok - jeder wie er es mag !!  Es schmeckt auch nur, wenn das Auge auch am Schmauß teil nimmt !! Mach mal ne Blindverkostung und laß den Geschmack entscheiden


----------



## yukonjack (12. November 2022)

ralle schrieb:


> Ist doch ok - jeder wie er es mag !!  Es schmeckt auch nur, wenn das Auge auch am Schmauß teil nimmt !! Mach mal ne Blindverkostung und laß den Geschmack entscheiden


Bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## Jan_Cux (12. November 2022)

Mettbrötchen gehen immer...


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (12. November 2022)

Wir waren heute eingeladen, die 89-jährige Tante meiner Frau hat gekocht.... 
Eisbein aus dem Römertopf, ein Gedicht  







Abendessen fiel aus


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. November 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Weisskohleintopf
> mit Hähnchenherzen.


Eine Kombination, die mir völlig unbekannt ist.
Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass sie schmeckt.


----------



## Blueser (13. November 2022)

Könnte ich mir auch als Nudelsuppe vorstellen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. November 2022)




----------



## Blueser (13. November 2022)

Schnitzelchen mit Blumenkohl:


----------



## sprogoe (13. November 2022)

Boeuf Stroganoff - Rezept | EDEKA
					

Edles Geschnetzeltes nach russischer Art: Lernen Sie unser klassisches Boeuf-Stroganoff-Rezept kennen und schlemmen Sie Rinderfiletstreifen in säuerlicher Soße!




					www.edeka.de
				




Sehr lecker, da aber Rinderfilet mit rund 35,. € pro Kilo für Rentner unerschwinglich sind, habe ich falsches Rinderfilet genommen, dieses war im Angebot für 8,88 €.
Nach dem Anbraten einfach mit etwas Flüssigkeit im Topf mit Deckel rund 45 min. geschmort, dann ohne Deckel bis die Flüssigkeit verdunstet war weiter geköchelt bis es wieder anfing zu Braten. War genauso zart.


----------



## sprogoe (13. November 2022)

So, verfressene Bande ,
hier noch ein sehr leckeres Salatrezept:






Da der Römersalat nur abgepackt mit 2 Köpfen zu bekommen war, habe ich auch von den anderen Zutaten etwas mehr hinzu gefügt.

Das Video findet man auf youtube, wenn man in die Suchfunktion das eingibt:
Der leckerste Griechischer Salat! Einfacher und leckerer Athener Salat!​


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. November 2022)

einfach lecker


----------



## plinse (13. November 2022)

Ich gehöre zu denen, die Ihr Essen meist nicht fotografieren aber heute gab es Matjes mit Bratkartoffeln und Meerrettich-Preiselbeer-Sauce.
Das haben wir mal im Urlaub aufgeschnappt und meine nachgekochte Version hat meiner Frau gefallen - wieder ein Gericht, was ich dann kochen darf 
VG, Eike

PS.: An Erfahrungen zu selbst eingelegten Matjes hätte ich Interesse. Als wir letztens wieder an der Küste waren und das Original essen konnten, meinte meine Frau, dass die Restaurantversion nur wegen der Qualität des Matjes noch besser sei... aber daran lässt sich hier mit binnenländischem Einkauf wenig tun. Es liefert mir aber Argumente Richtung Angelurlaub in der Heringszeit


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. November 2022)

Gab mal wieder HähnchenFlügel im Angebot... 

Türlich mit Knofi und diesmal mit BratTomate... 
R. S.


----------



## silverfish (13. November 2022)

Schnitzel aus der Putenoberkeule geschnitten. Panierstrasse aufgebaut und Möhrchen in Butter und karamellisiertem Zucker angebraten. Extra Sauce aus dem Knochen der Keule und dem Gefitzel gekocht. Das Essen war das einzig Positive heute.


----------



## Minimax (13. November 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Schnitzel aus der Putenoberkeule geschnitten. Panierstrasse aufgebaut und Möhrchen in Butter und karamellisiertem Zucker angebraten. Extra Sauce aus dem Knochen der Keule und dem Gefitzel gekocht. Das Essen war das einzig Positive heute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht sehr gut aus!


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (13. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Gab mal wieder HähnchenFlügel im Angebot...
> 
> Türlich mit Knofi und diesmal mit BratTomate...
> R. S.



... ist schon lecker, und DIE Brat-Tomate ist ja niedlich


----------



## Stippi68 (14. November 2022)

Bei uns gab es auch mal wieder Muscheln.
Diesmal mit Paprika, Möhrchen, Frühlingszwiebeln, Pilze in einem Curry-Kokosmilch-Sud.
Dazu noch ein Baguette. Was braucht man mehr?


----------



## heinzi (14. November 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> einfach lecker
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 424154


Die habe ich letztens auch gemacht. Den darauffolgenden Tag habe ich dann auf dem Klo verbracht. Mein lieber Scholli, danach war eine Darmsanierung notwendig.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. November 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Die habe ich letztens auch gemacht. Den darauffolgenden Tag habe ich dann auf dem Klo verbracht. Mein lieber Scholli, danach war eine Darmsanierung notwendig.


Regeln nicht beachtet?
geöffnete nicht in den Topf und geschlossene nicht in den Mund


----------



## silverfish (14. November 2022)

Mit dem Wunsch ,daß diese Woche besser beginnt als letzte Woche endet,ein richtig kräftiges Frühstück zu mir genommen.


----------



## kingandre88 (14. November 2022)

Leider gestern kein Foto gemacht...

Heute gibt´s Reste von gestern:

Hirschgulasch mit Rotwein-Preiselbeersauce, dazu Salzkartoffeln.


----------



## heinzi (14. November 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Regeln nicht beachtet?
> geöffnete nicht in den Topf und geschlossene nicht in den Mund


Doch, alles so gemacht. Ich vermute eher das es einfach zu viel an Eiweiß war.


----------



## Gert-Show (14. November 2022)

Heute habe ich wieder für Missus und mich gekocht. Schnell, einfach und lecker.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Türlich mit *Knofi *und diesmal mit BratTomate...



Wollte ich letztens schon fragen - was ist Knofi?


----------



## Thomas. (14. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wollte ich letztens schon fragen - was ist Knofi?


Knoblauch


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. November 2022)

Wie kommt das "F" da rein?
Knoflauch...?

Hier heißt das Knobi.


----------



## silverfish (14. November 2022)

Schnitzel war ja noch von gestern. Heute n Glas Kohlrabi aufgemacht und dazu ne sämige Quark-Senfsauce .


----------



## Jan_Cux (14. November 2022)

Knofi oder Knobi... unwichtig. Die Hauptsache es ist im Gericht enthalten


----------



## silverfish (14. November 2022)

Naja im Griessbrei oder im Eierkuchen ebenso in Quarkkeulchen ist Knobi suboptimal.


----------



## Jason (14. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie kommt das "F" da rein?
> Knoflauch...?
> 
> Hier heißt das Knobi.


Wir sagen auch Knofi, wo die Abwandlung her kommt...., keine Ahnung.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Gert-Show (14. November 2022)

Knoflook heißt es in Platt oder nahe der holländischen Grenze, daraus entstand eben Knofi. Btw ist lecker.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. November 2022)

Ach holländisch ist das. Die Käseköppe haben aber auch für alles komische Namen....


----------



## Lajos1 (14. November 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Wir sagen auch Knofi, wo die Abwandlung her kommt...., keine Ahnung.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Hallo,

bei uns auch Knofel oder Knofl .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Blueser (14. November 2022)

Knobi-Ernte war dieses Jahr ganz erträglich. Hab einen Teil wieder gepflanzt und einen Teil hoch konzentriert als Knoblauchöl im Kühlschrank. Der Winter kann kommen. Husten reicht ja nicht mehr, um die Leute auf Distanz zu halten ...


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (14. November 2022)

Heute mal eine Maffia-Torte (TK) , musste schnell gehen.....
war nicht schlecht, aber lange nicht so gut wie von meiner lieben Frau selbst gemacht...


----------



## heinzi (15. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie kommt das "F" da rein?
> Knoflauch...?
> 
> Hier heißt das Knobi.


Wenn der Sprecher eine Zahnlücke hat, da kommt das her.


----------



## daci7 (15. November 2022)

Restebaus dem Garten: Zucchini-Lauch-Broccoli Torte mit Schinkenwürfeln und Käse gratiniert


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. November 2022)

Interessante Sache. Wie hast du das gemacht?


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. November 2022)

Alter Schwede, sieht profimässig aus... ausführliches Rezept ausdrücklich erwünscht 

R. S.


----------



## Vanner (15. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ausführliches Rezept ausdrücklich erwünscht



Da schließe ich mich an. Sieht sehr lecker aus.


----------



## daci7 (15. November 2022)

Ganz einfach Leute: einen Mürbeteig aus Mehl, Butter und einem Eigelb herstellen mit Paprika und Salz würzen und ne halbe Stunde stehen lassen.

Den Lauch mit anderen Gemüsen der Wahl in einer Pfanne anschwitzen und das überschüssige Wasser abgießen.

Dann eine Soße aus zwei-drei Eiern, einem Becher Sahne, Petersilie, Schnittlauch und Zitronensaft machen und mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken. 

Dann die Springform mit dem Mürbeteig bestücken und die Gemüsefüllung mit der Soße darin verteilen. 

Zuletzt Käse und Speck drüber streuen und das ganze so lange bei 180°C Umluft in den Ofen packen, bis es gut aussieht - fertig!

Guten Appetit!


----------



## bic zip (15. November 2022)

(Gestern)
Hähnchenspieße vom Optigrill, Basmatireis, gedünsteter (dann angebraten) Zucchini/Broccoli, Erdnusssoße und ein Klecks Sambal Olek


----------



## Vanner (15. November 2022)

@ daci7

Danke für das Rezept.


----------



## Blueser (15. November 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Restebaus dem Garten: Zucchini-Lauch-Broccoli Torte mit Schinkenwürfeln und Käse gratiniert
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 424274
> Anhang anzeigen 424275


Männerpizza ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. November 2022)

Erdnusssoße

Rezept Bitte

od wo kaufen
lg nobbi


----------



## bic zip (15. November 2022)

Heute gibts Hühnersuppe


nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Erdnusssoße
> 
> Rezept Bitte
> 
> ...



Nobbi, die Sauce war diesmal ein Fertigprodukt aus den Niederlanden.
Autofahren und Fussballspielen können sie nicht aber das Meer im Zaum halten und Fastfood…das haben sie drauf   






						Remia Satay-Sauce fertig 325g - Holland Supermarkt
					

...



					www.hollandsupermarkt.de
				




Erdnusssauce habe ich aber auch schon aus Erdnussbutter (nach Geschmack mit oder ohne Stücke) und Kokosmilch gemacht.

Paaar Esslöffel Erdnussbutter in eine Schepp, bisschen Sojasauce und Sambal Olek nach Geschmack mit rein,solange (Kokos)Milch unterrühren bis die gewünschte Konsistenz erricht ist und nur erhitzen, nicht kochen….setzt nur am im Topf


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. November 2022)

Du bist ein Schatz bic
Danke fuer Lecker


----------



## bic zip (16. November 2022)

Hühnersuppe und aus den „Resten“ Hühnerfrikassee.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. November 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Hühnersuppe und aus den „Resten“ Hühnerfrikassee.
> Anhang anzeigen 424405
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 424406


Hallo,

jawoll, das gabs früher immer, wenn bei einer Henne die Legeleistung nachließ. Kopf ab, an einem Tag Hühnersuppe und am nächsten Hühnerfrikassee. 

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. November 2022)

Gleich gibt's Bratbärsche...


----------



## Vanner (16. November 2022)

Sehen sehr gut aus.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. November 2022)

Vanner schrieb:


> Sehen sehr gut aus.


und ob!
Genau so müssen sie aussehen


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. November 2022)

So ein Eintopf mit grünen Bohnen schmeckt jetzt im Herbst besonders gut.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2022)

Das sieht sehr gut aus Christian.


----------



## Skott (17. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gleich gibt's Bratbärsche...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 424421


Die Barsche sehen wirklich super aus...! 
Aber mal ne andere Frage, hast du keine Angst, mit dem schweren Gussgeschirr  (Pfanne) die Oberfläche des Ceranfeldes zu zerkratzen?
Ich verwende dieses nur auf dem Seitenkocher meines Gasgrills, auf den Herd traue ich mich nicht damit, zumal die Böden unten ja auch nicht unbedingt ganz glatt oder plan sind...


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Aber mal ne andere Frage, hast du keine Angst, mit dem schweren Gussgeschirr (Pfanne) die Oberfläche des Ceranfeldes zu zerkratzen?



Nö. Ich benutze die Pfanne gern und oft.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> zumal die Böden unten ja auch nicht unbedingt ganz glatt oder plan sind...


Das kann man mit schleifen beheben.


----------



## Skott (17. November 2022)

Danke Professor Tinca


----------



## yukonjack (17. November 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> So ein Eintopf mit grünen Bohnen schmeckt jetzt im Herbst besonders gut.
> Anhang anzeigen 424459


Und dann auch noch mit Schwarte.....lecker


----------



## Jason (17. November 2022)

Gefüllte Paprika mit Spaghetti in Tomatensauce.





Gruß Jason


----------



## hanzz (17. November 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Gefüllte Paprika mit Spaghetti in Tomatensauce.
> Anhang anzeigen 424475
> 
> 
> Gruß Jason


Gab's gestern auch, aber mit Reis und Rucola mit gebratenen Champignons und viel Knoblauch


----------



## Mescalero (17. November 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Die Barsche sehen wirklich super aus...!
> Aber mal ne andere Frage, hast du keine Angst, mit dem schweren Gussgeschirr  (Pfanne) die Oberfläche des Ceranfeldes zu zerkratzen?
> Ich verwende dieses nur auf dem Seitenkocher meines Gasgrills, auf den Herd traue ich mich nicht damit, zumal die Böden unten ja auch nicht unbedingt ganz glatt oder plan sind...


Das Ceranzeugs ist tausendmal härter als jedes Metall, das geht nicht kaputt. 

Angeblich brennen sich winzige Salzkrümel, beim Kochen versehentlich daneben gestreut, in das Glas rein oder können es. Da muss man wohl aufpassen aber ich konnte das noch nicht feststellen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Angeblich brennen sich winzige Salzkrümel, beim Kochen versehentlich daneben gestreut, in das Glas rein



Ich hab das von Zucker gehört ?


----------



## hanzz (17. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> winzige Salzkrümel





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zucker


Hat beides meinem Ceranfeld bisher nicht geschadet


----------



## Mescalero (17. November 2022)

Kann auch Zucker gewesen sein, ich weiß auch nicht mehr wo ich das gelesen habe. 

Unser Herd sieht trotz immer wieder mal Zucker und Salz drauf aus wie neu bzw. würde er das, wenn ihn endlich mal jemand richtig putzen würde. Ich habe definitiv zu wenig Zeit.... ich komme ja so schon kaum rum


----------



## Gert-Show (17. November 2022)

Vorbereitungen laufen…


----------



## Jason (17. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> wenn ihn endlich mal jemand richtig putzen würde. Ich habe definitiv zu wenig Zeit.... ich komme ja so schon kaum rum


Wir wissen das du nur am Angeln bist. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (17. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Vorbereitungen laufen…
> Anhang anzeigen 424502


Da bin ich aber gespannt was uns erwartet, sieht vielversprechend aus.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Gert-Show (17. November 2022)

Normalerweise nehme ich Henglein-Päckchen für die Hütes, aber das war noch übrig vom Enten-Essen bei Schwiemu.


----------



## Blueser (17. November 2022)

Fisch und Knödel, "interessant" ... 
Oder was ist das für Fleisch?


----------



## Gert-Show (17. November 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Fisch und Knödel, "interessant" ...
> Oder was ist das für Fleisch?


Nix Fisch, Brustfilet vom Maishähnchen.
Geschnetzelt mit Zwiebeln, Paprika, angebraten in Sesamöl mit einer Knoblauchzehe (die ich euch unterschlagen habe), angegossen mit dem Fond und etwas Wein, dann mit Saurer Sahne und etwas Pfeffer und Kräutersalz abgeschmeckt, abgebunden mit Maizena.
Missus hat alles weggeputzt, also war es lecker.


----------



## Blueser (17. November 2022)

Ok, das geht natürlich in Ordnung. Hätte dir das mit dem Fisch auch nicht zugetraut...


----------



## Blueser (18. November 2022)

Gefüllte Paprika:


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. November 2022)

Super.
Muss ich auch mal wieder machen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. November 2022)

Soß zu dünn, kein Anschnitt deswegen null Sicht auf die Füllung.... WAS SOLL DAS ?

R. S.


----------



## hanzz (18. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Soß zu dünn, kein Anschnitt deswegen null Sicht auf die Füllung.... WAS SOLL DAS ?
> 
> R. S.


Die Kartoffeln mit der Gabel zermantscht nehmen die Soße doch geil auf. 
Iss ma n Snickers


----------



## Blueser (18. November 2022)

Soße wurde ja noch verfeinert und ist nicht zu dünn, sondern schön sämig. Füllung ist Gehacktes, nach Art einer Bulette zubereitet


----------



## Gert-Show (18. November 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Hätte dir das mit dem Fisch auch nicht zugetraut...


Meinst du damit, dass ich (richtigerweise)  die guten Klöße nicht mit schnödem Fisch kombiniere, oder dass du mir die Zubereitung der Schuppentiere nicht zutraust?


----------



## Blueser (18. November 2022)

Ersteres ...


----------



## Gert-Show (18. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Soß zu dünn, kein Anschnitt deswegen null Sicht auf die Füllung.... WAS SOLL DAS ?
> 
> R. S.


Lieber R.S. das Leben ist kein Ponyhof. Jeder kocht wie er es möchte.


----------



## bic zip (18. November 2022)

überbackene Chicorée


----------



## daci7 (18. November 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> überbackene Chicorée
> Anhang anzeigen 424534
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 424535


Geilo! DAS ist mal ein Salat!


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. November 2022)

Iss doch nur Spass... Rouladen ein Träumchen. 

R. S.  











Es fehlt der Klecks Kräuterquark... Banause....


----------



## kingandre88 (18. November 2022)

Heute gabs Schupfnudelpfanne mit Kassler, buntem Gemüse, Zwiebeln und ordentlich Knobi.


----------



## hanzz (18. November 2022)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Heute gabs Schupfnudelpfanne mit Kassler, buntem Gemüse, Zwiebeln und ordentlich Knobi.


So ne Zusammenstellung kannte ich auch noch nicht, aber sieht sehr geil aus.


----------



## kingandre88 (18. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> So ne Zusammenstellung kannte ich auch noch nicht, aber sieht sehr geil aus.


Sehr lecker


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. November 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Und dann auch noch mit Schwarte.....lecker


ja natürlich
glaubst Du etwa die schmeiß ich weg?


----------



## yukonjack (18. November 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ja natürlich
> glaubst Du etwa die schmeiß ich weg?


Da gibt`s genug Leute von. Die wissen nicht was gut ist. In einen vernünftigen Erbseneintopf gehören Speck-u. Schinkenschwarten rein.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. November 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Da gibt`s genug Leute von. Die wissen nicht was gut ist. In einen vernünftigen Erbseneintopf gehören Speck-u. Schinkenschwarten rein.


noch besser sind Knochen von luftgetrockneten Schinken, aber da kommt man nur sehr selten dran


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. November 2022)

Da hat mir doch der Syrer von gegenüber ein kleines Carepaket vor die Tür gestellt (bin in Quarantäne)
darin befanden sich u.A. drei Lammherzen.
Somit war der Kochplan für heute fertig.
Es gab Kartoffel-Möhrenstampf mit einem Ragout vom Lammherzen in einer kräftigen Rotweinreduktion


----------



## Gert-Show (18. November 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> überbackene Chicorée


Mega !!! Rezept bitte, dankeschön!


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. November 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> überbackene Chicorée
> Anhang anzeigen 424534
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 424535



Überbackene Cherokee wären sicher auch etwas für den guten alten Hannibal...


----------



## bic zip (18. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Mega !!! Rezept bitte, dankeschön!



Chicoree längs halbieren, mit Schinken/Schinkenspeck/gekochter Schinken/Schwarzwälder, je nach Geschmack, umwickeln.
(Nehmen immer halb Schinkenspeck und halb gekocheten Schinken)

etwas Gemüsebrühe mit Schmand mischen, Pfeffer/Salz nach Geschmack, bisschen hellen Soßenbinder (sonst wirds ZU dünn)….drüberkippen , Käse drüber und in Backofen, 200 Grad 20-25 Minuten.
Wir mögen es gern wenn es nicht zu weich ist.

Ansonsten vielleicht auf die Zeit 30 Minuten erhöhen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (18. November 2022)

Kotelett mit TK Gemüse schnell und einfach, das beste ist aber ich hab noch zwei gebraten die gibt es denn morgen kalt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. November 2022)

mit büeschen senf

einfach
lecker


----------



## Hering 58 (18. November 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Da hat mir doch der Syrer von gegenüber ein kleines Carepaket vor die Tür gestellt (bin in Quarantäne)
> darin befanden sich u.A. drei Lammherzen.
> Somit war der Kochplan für heute fertig.
> Es gab Kartoffel-Möhrenstampf mit einem Ragout vom Lammherzen in einer kräftigen Rotweinreduktion
> ...


Alles Gute


----------



## Gert-Show (18. November 2022)

Ich liebe Inspiration und Variation.


----------



## bic zip (18. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich liebe Inspiration und Variation.
> Anhang anzeigen 424566
> Anhang anzeigen 424567


Mega!


----------



## Jan_Cux (18. November 2022)

Man stellt sich ja öfters die Frage was koche ich heute... Ich geb ehrlich zu ich liebe die Inspiration hier aus dem Forum und koche oft Gerichte nach die hier zur Schau gestellt werden.


----------



## Jan_Cux (18. November 2022)

Auch wenn man sie schon kennt, oh das könnte ich auch mal wieder machen...


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (19. November 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Soße wurde ja noch verfeinert und ist nicht zu dünn, sondern schön sämig. Füllung ist Gehacktes, nach Art einer Bulette zubereitet



Hei Blueser,
musst nichts erklären oder rechtfertigen, Deine Bilder sagen alles : einfach nur lecker !
Hatte die ja kürzlich selbst, zwar in Gelb und spitz, aber ebenso gemacht.   

( Hoffe, Snickers hat geholfen.......... )


----------



## JottU (19. November 2022)

... und ab in den Ofen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. November 2022)

Bitte unbedingt das fertige Ergebnis posten...


----------



## JottU (19. November 2022)

Reicht auch noch für morgen.


----------



## hanzz (19. November 2022)

Zander im Speckmantel
Kartoffeln mit Schnittlauch Butter 
Spinat mit Knoblauch und Parmesan


----------



## yukonjack (19. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Zander im Speckmantel
> Kartoffeln mit Schnittlauch Butter
> Spinat mit Knoblauch und Parmesan
> Anhang anzeigen 424629


Note 1


----------



## Floma (19. November 2022)

Ein Nebenprodukt.
Normalerweise kaufe ich keine teuren Lebensmittel. Das normale Zeug reicht, wenn man in der Küche einigermaßen zurecht kommt. Meine Meinung.

In der Metro habe ich heute aber einen Steinbutt gelandet, 32 Euro das Teil. Da wird nichts verschwendet (außer den Kiemen).
2 Liter Fond aus der Karasse, einem Tiefkühlfund (16 Monate altes Karpfenfilet), Suppengrün, viel Staudensellerie, süffigen Billigweißwejn und Gewürzen.

Sehr fein.


----------



## rustaweli (19. November 2022)

JottU schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 424615
> Anhang anzeigen 424616
> 
> 
> ...


Wir haben die selbe Arbeitsplatte, mögen Karpfen sowie Fangverwertung, daher Daumen hoch! Du hast ihn nicht geschöpft, wie war es mit den Gräten in der Größe?
hanzz , chapeau, so noch nicht gesehen und sieht wahnsinnig lecker aus, klasse!


----------



## Skott (19. November 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Ein Nebenprodukt.
> Normalerweise kaufe ich keine teuren Lebensmittel. Das normale Zeug reicht, wenn man in der Küche einigermaßen zurecht kommt. Meine Meinung.
> 
> In der Metro habe ich heute aber einen Steinbutt gelandet, 32 Euro das Teil. Da wird nichts verschwendet (außer den Kiemen).
> ...


Toll, kannst du etwas zur Haltbarkeit sagen?


----------



## Floma (19. November 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Toll, kannst du etwas zur Haltbarkeit sagen?


Wüsste ich auch gerne.

Innerhalb von 2 Wochen bekomme ich ca. 3 Gläser mit Risotto und Suppe weg. Deshalb schütte ich vielleicht gleich die drei weiteren Gläser um und gefriere den Fond portionsweise ein.


----------



## rustaweli (19. November 2022)

Nachtschicht, 2 Stunden Schlaf und dann zum Spieltag der Kids. Meine Wenigkeit verpflichtet als Punkteschreiber, die Liebste beschäftigt im Kuchenverkauf. Kochen fiel aus und es gab einfach Thun Salat mit Bruschetta. 








Nun noch bei Potter familiäres Couchkuscheln, schön!


----------



## Gert-Show (19. November 2022)

Heute ist irgendwie der Tag des Fisches.


----------



## Jason (19. November 2022)

Die erste Gans der Saison. Allerdings nicht selbst zubereitet. 




Mit Rotkraut und Kartoffelnklöße, gefüllt mit Maronen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Gert-Show (19. November 2022)

Muss nicht selbst zubereitet sein, wichtig ist, dass es schmeckt. Das Leben ist zu kurz, um schlechten Wein zu trinken.


----------



## Ron73 (19. November 2022)




----------



## Gert-Show (19. November 2022)

Heilbutt auf Schwarzwurzeln, gratiniert mit Schwarzwälder Schinken und geriebenem Mozzarella, dazu selbst gemachte Kartoffelspalten.


----------



## Floma (19. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Lieber Wolfgang, sehr gerne...*räusper*
> 
> Die Entenkeulen waschen und mit Pfeffer und Salz würzen. In den Bräter Wasser (1 cm hoch) und zwei geschälte Knoblauchzehen geben, dann die Keulen bzw. das ganze Geflügel mit der Hautseite/Brustseite nach oben hinein legen. Im vorgeheizten Backofen (Ober- und Unterhitze 250 Grad) *ohne* Deckel auf mittlerer Schiene 30 Minuten "anschwitzen". (Dabei löst sich schon ein Großteil des Fettes aus dem Weihnachtsgeflügel, das gilt auch für den ganzen Vogel, egal ob Ente oder Gans). Dann etwas Wasser aufgießen auf 1-2 cm, den Deckel auf den Bräter auflegen und bei 170 Grad Umluft weiter garen. Ungefähre Zeitangaben dafür:
> - die Entenkeulen 1 h 45 min
> ...


Ich sehe die erste Geflügelkeule der Saison. Da will ich das Rezept von Gert-Show nochmal hoch holen, bevor es verloren geht.
Bei uns so für Weihnachten gebucht, Entenkeulen nach dem Rezept von dem Typ aus dem Internet.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (19. November 2022)

Morgen Besuch, Kinder und Enkel......
Also Vorbereitungen mal schon heute.

Kaninchenkeulen und Kasseler (Dicke Rippe) 






....mal Probeliegen im Bräter.

Dann die Fleischstücken kräftig in der Pfanne anbraten, zurück in den Bräter.
Wurzelgemüse (Suppengrün), Schalotten, Knoblauchzehen, Trockentomaten in der Pfanne anbraten und mit Weißwein ablöschen (Wasser geht zur Not auch)
Das dann auch zum Fleisch in den Bräter.....






Das ganze für etwa 1,5 Std. in den Backofen (Gasherd bei ca. 180-200°
Morgen dann noch mal ein knappes Stündchen bis FERTIG......


----------



## Minimax (19. November 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 424660


Oh, phantastisch!


----------



## bic zip (20. November 2022)

scheise…kein Butterschmalz im Haus 









Tschüss für 3h im Backofen

(Rezept: Wiener Saftgulasch - Küchengötter)


----------



## zandertex (20. November 2022)

Gestern gabs Bratwurst,Blumenkohl,Kartoffeln.


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. November 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Wüsste ich auch gerne.
> 
> Innerhalb von 2 Wochen bekomme ich ca. 3 Gläser mit Risotto und Suppe weg. Deshalb schütte ich vielleicht gleich die drei weiteren Gläser um und gefriere den Fond portionsweise ein.


Vorsicht. 

Ich würde den Fond umgehend umfüllen und einfrieren. 
Sollte eingefroren ca. 2-3 Monate gehen. 

Sonst geht die Keimbelastung steil... 

R. S.


----------



## Floma (20. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Vorsicht.
> 
> Ich würde den Fond umgehend umfüllen und einfrieren.
> Sollte eingefroren ca. 2-3 Monate gehen.
> ...


Erledigt


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. November 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Erledigt


Super... Aber was geschah mit dem Edlen Butt?


----------



## Ostseesilber (20. November 2022)

Steinpilz Quiche...


----------



## Blueser (20. November 2022)

Szegediner Gulasch:


----------



## rustaweli (20. November 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Szegediner Gulasch:
> Anhang anzeigen 424747


Beste Gulaschversion überhaupt!


----------



## Lajos1 (20. November 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Szegediner Gulasch:
> Anhang anzeigen 424747


Hallo,

erinnert mich an meine Barras-Zeit. Das war das schrecklichste Essen, das es dort gab. Die konnten es allerdings nicht richtig, wie ich später feststellen konnte und zwar egal ob in Böblingen oder in Ulm. Ich hatte da mal eine ungarische Freundin, die eröffnete mal, dass es heute Abend Szegediner Gulasch gibt. Ich dachte, da musst Du durch . Wie ich dann feststellen konnte, war dies nicht nur essbar, sondern richtig gut.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Skott (20. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> erinnert mich an meine Barras-Zeit. Das war das schrecklichste Essen, das es dort gab. Die konnten es allerdings nicht richtig, wie ich später feststellen konnte und zwar egal ob in Böblingen oder in Ulm. Ich hatte da mal eine ungarische Freundin, die eröffnete mal, dass es heute Abend Szegediner Gulasch gibt. Ich dachte, da musst Du durch . Wie ich dann feststellen konnte, war dies nicht nur essbar, sondern richtig gut.
> 
> ...


Die gleichen Erfahrungen konnte ich mit Labskaus machen...


----------



## Vanner (20. November 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Szegediner Gulasch



Super, müßte ich auch mal wieder machen.


----------



## bic zip (20. November 2022)

morgen in den Rest ein Beutel Sauerkraut!
…Danke Blueser für die Idee


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich hatte da mal eine ungarische Freundin, die eröffnete mal, dass es heute Abend Szegediner Gulasch gibt.


was ist aus ihr geworden?


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. November 2022)

Eisbein mit Sauerkraut


----------



## zulu (20. November 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Die gleichen Erfahrungen konnte ich mit Labskaus machen...


Labskaus fuideibel gabs jede Woche Montag im Kinderhort.
Nächsten Tag Senfeier mit Pellkartoffeln äh !
Mittwoch Bohnensuppe mit Ranz.
Ou Schlimme Zeit .

Ich mach heute aus reiner Not
  Diät.
 Rauchfleisch Käse Spiegelei mit Brot


----------



## Blueser (20. November 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Beste Gulaschversion überhaupt!


Hat mein Weib gemacht. Ich hätte noch ordentlich original ungarisches Paprikapulver drann gemacht. War aber auch so lecker ...


----------



## Lajos1 (20. November 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> was ist aus ihr geworden?


Hallo,

die war ungarische Vizemeisterin im Florettfechten und später wurde sie Zahnärztin.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Ron73 (20. November 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Eisbein mit Sauerkraut
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 424749
> Anhang anzeigen 424750


Da bettele ich schon seit Jahren, das mal hier auf dem Teller zu bekommen .... keine Chance. Aber einmal im Jahr bei Muttern bekomme ich das.


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> die war ungarische Vizemeisterin im Florettfechten


und da hast Du lieber Reißaus genommen


----------



## Lajos1 (20. November 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und da hast Du lieber Reißaus genommen


Hallo,

aber klar doch. Eines ginge ja noch, aber Zahnärztin und Fechterin, das war mir zu viel  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## yukonjack (20. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aber klar doch. Eines ginge ja noch, aber Zahnärztin und Fechterin, das war mir zu viel  .
> 
> ...


Da kam also dein Säbel nicht zum Einsatz ?


----------



## daci7 (20. November 2022)

Da ich wohl die Aalsaison (trotz Novemberaal!) so langsam als abgeschlossen betrachten kann, habe ich heute mal die letzten verbliebenen vergoldet. Das wird ein Schmaus heut Abend! Platte, Hering und Aal auf Brot   
PS: der Weißabgleich vom Habdy macht aus den schönen Aalen irgendwie Albino-Boas ... stellt euch einfach das Gold dazu vor


----------



## rustaweli (20. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die war ungarische Vizemeisterin im Florettfechten und später wurde sie Zahnärztin.
> 
> ...


Konnte kochen, hatte Temperament, kampffähig und bereit um im Alter die Zähne für Luft u Liebe zu ersetzen?!
Wie um Himmels Willen kann man da nur in der Vergangenheitsform schreiben?!
Bestimmt "Denkst Du oft noch an Piroshka".


----------



## Lajos1 (20. November 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Konnte kochen, hatte Temperament, kampffähig und bereit um im Alter die Zähne für Luft u Liebe zu ersetzen?!
> Wie um Himmels Willen kann man da nur in der Vergangenheitsform schreiben?!
> Dorschi, "bestimmt "Denkst Du oft noch an Piroshka".


Hallo,

ist lange her und die war sehr herrisch  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## yukonjack (20. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist lange her und die war sehr herrisch  .
> 
> ...


Aber kochen können die. Wenn ich da an meine Nachbarin denke (stammt aus Polen), Junge Junge, die kann kochen z.B Hähnchenschenkel mit Honig . Oh muss mal eben rüber...................


----------



## hanzz (20. November 2022)

Schenkel wie Honig von der Nachbarin oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?


----------



## rustaweli (20. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist lange her und die war sehr herrisch  .
> 
> ...


Zu Recht ist eine Dame, welche Dich glücklich kocht, Dich mit Schwert u Säbel verteidigt um nebenher Deine Zähne zu richten und morgens neben ihren zufriedenem Manne aufzuwachen auch leicht "herrisch"!


----------



## Blueser (20. November 2022)

Hatte auch mal eine Ungarin als Freundin, sehr hübsch und temperamentvoll. Ob sie gut kochen konnte, keine Ahnung ...


----------



## yukonjack (20. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Schenkel wie Honig von der Nachbarin oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?


Ja, da wo die beiden großen Zehen zusammenkommen.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. November 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Zu Recht ist eine Dame, welche Dich glücklich kocht, Dich mit Schwert u Säbel verteidigt um nebenher Deine Zähne zu richten und morgens neben ihren zufriedenem Manne aufzuwachen auch leicht "herrisch"!


Hallo,

aber in jungen Jahren steht das Kochen da noch nicht so im, Vordergrund .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## rustaweli (20. November 2022)

Ungarisch Hin u Her, habe meine eigene sehr geliebte Herrin, gleich einer kaukasischen Königin, aus Georgien kommend um da mich zu binden in unseren Gefilden.
Teammässig standen wir heute in der Küche, nach einer Schneidertour auf Meister Esox mit den Kids.
Hier noch vollends guter Dinge.




Dabeim noch Schularbeiten bis zur Freizeit der Nachkommen.
Gemeinsam kümmerten wir uns schäkernd um das Essen.
Zum Einen gab es von uns sehr geliebten Chatschapuri(mit speziellem Käse gefüllte, dünne Teigfladen)




dazu Gvezeli(mit Teig ummantelte, gebratene Hackröllchen)




sowie einer Rote Linsen/Tomaten Suppe, verfeinert mit Frischkäse und Chilli Flocken.




Wünschen einen wunderbaren Wochenausklang!


----------



## Floma (20. November 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> scheise…kein Butterschmalz im Haus
> Anhang anzeigen 424709
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 424710
> ...


Sehr schön.
Ich sehe im Hintergrund den Rinderfond vom Aldi. Davon (wahlweise auch Lidl) haben wir immer eine bunte Auswahl in der Abstellkammer. Quasi den Ladenaufsteller mit aussortieren Wildfond, der ist nämlich ziemlich Nelken-lastig. Der Rest ist aber wirklich gut, fûr einen Euro sogar super gut


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (20. November 2022)

Das war nun heute das Ergebnis











Es war gelungen und alle waren satt und zufrieden


----------



## bic zip (21. November 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Sehr schön.
> Ich sehe im Hintergrund den Rinderfond vom Aldi. Davon (wahlweise auch Lidl) haben wir immer eine bunte Auswahl in der Abstellkammer. Quasi den Ladenaufsteller mit aussortieren Wildfond, der ist nämlich ziemlich Nelken-lastig. Der Rest ist aber wirklich gut, fûr einen Euro sogar super gut


Zuletzt sogar für 0,79€ im Aldi Angebot.

Wenn man bedenkt das Lacroix oder Escoffier fast 4x soviel kosten und ICH keinen wirklichen Unterschied schmecke, hole ich immer die preiswerten „Discounter Fonds“.

Gibt es leider nicht dauerhaft im Sortiment beim AldiLidl


----------



## Blueser (21. November 2022)

Ich finde, dass die gekauften Fonds irgendwie gehaltlos sind. Die Teile vom Fleisch, welche durch das Parieren übrig bleiben, kann man doch zusammen mit Suppengrün prima für einen eigenen Fond verwenden. Ist kein großer Aufwand und schmeckt wesentlich besser.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. November 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass die gekauften Fonds irgendwie gehaltlos sind. Die Teile vom Fleisch, welche durch das Parieren übrig bleiben, kann man doch zusammen mit Suppengrün prima für einen eigenen Fond verwenden. Ist kein großer Aufwand und schmeckt wesentlich besser.


richtig.
ebenso Gemüsefond. Beim Gemüseputzen wandern alle Schalen und Abschnitte in einen Topf mit heißem Wasser. Auch Zwiebel und Knoblauchschalen.
Der Fond wird in Twistoffgläsern sterilisiert welche dann locker 6 -10 Monate haltbar sind


----------



## Gert-Show (21. November 2022)

Meine Missus macht mit ihrem tollen Thermomix regelmäßig Gemüsepaste als Basis für Suppen und Soßen. Ist megalecker und wird, wie Brillendorsch schrieb, in kleinen Gläsern im Kühlschrank aufbewahrt.
Aber für Fisch- oder Fleischfonds habe ich nicht die Zeit, da kaufe ich gerne die Gläser beim Kaufland oder saisonal Lidl. Die teuren von Lacroix und Co. lasse ich stehen.


----------



## Blueser (21. November 2022)

Gemüsewürzpaste hab ich auch gemacht, allerdings eingefroren. Ideal für die schnelle Küche.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. November 2022)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Rezept für die Paste... 

R. S.


----------



## Gert-Show (21. November 2022)

Quelle:Cookidoo


----------



## Gert-Show (21. November 2022)

Für die Zubereitung ohne Thermomix alle Zutaten klein schnippeln und dann im Topf einkochen.


----------



## Jason (21. November 2022)

Spitzkohl mit Hackfleisch verfeinert mit einem Häubchen Creme fraiche. 






Gruß Jason


----------



## Blueser (21. November 2022)

Gemüse-Würzpaste | DasKochrezept.de – Kochrezepte, Saisonales, Themen & Ideen
					

Über 87.000 Rezepte, Videos, Artikel und Tipps. Du suchst ein Kochrezept oder eine Back-Idee? Hier findest du sie! ✔Kochen ✔Backen ✔Glücklich sein.




					www.daskochrezept.de
				



Portionsweise Einfrieren...


----------



## bic zip (22. November 2022)

Zuletzt hier blanchierten und dann angebratenen Rosenkohl gesehn, hatte ich heute Bock drauf  
Dazu Schweinefilet im Speckmantel, scharf angebraten und dann im Backofen noch was ziehen lassen. Im Bratensatz dann den Kohl mit Speckwürfeln angebraten und etwas Sahne abgelöscht.

die braune Sauce….naja…Knorr aus der Packung 

aber verfeinert mit 1 Esslöffel voll eingelgtem grünen Pfeffer


----------



## Gert-Show (22. November 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> die braune Sauce….naja…Knorr aus der Packung


Oje, damit versaut man doch das tolle Essen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. November 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> die braune Sauce….naja…Knorr aus der Packung


grrrr, wie kannst Du nur.


----------



## bic zip (22. November 2022)

ich gelobe Besserung


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. November 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> ich gelobe Besserung


zum Glück hast Du davon nichts über das Fleisch gegossen. (die Kartoffeln musst du wohl entsorgen)


----------



## Minimax (22. November 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> zum Glück hast Du davon nichts über das Fleisch gegossen. (die Kartoffeln musst du wohl entsorgen)


Alter Hardliner!


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. November 2022)

Wenn man nur die hälfte Wasser nimmt, und den rest mit dem Bratenöl aus der Pfanne aufgießt find ich die Tütchen für ein schnelles Mahl nach Feierabend ok.
Denn manchmal sind die portionsweise eingefrorenen guten Sachen halt aufgebraucht.

Das gab es heute...


----------



## hanzz (22. November 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Wenn man nur die hälfte Wasser nimmt, und den rest mit dem Bratenöl aus der Pfanne aufgießt find ich die Tütchen für ein schnelles Mahl nach Feierabend ok.


Jep seh ich auch so. 

Heut bei Mutti gegessen
Senfeier


----------



## Ron73 (22. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Jep seh ich auch so.
> 
> Heut bei Mutti gegessen
> Senfeier
> ...


Das war früher meine Leibspeise bei Muddern


----------



## hanzz (22. November 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Das war früher meine Leibspeise bei Muddern


Ja is einfach sehr lecker. 
Haben wir früher auch sehr oft gemacht. 
In den 70ern war mein Vater zur Meisterschule, da war Geld knapp. 
Heut haben wir dabei auch gemerkt, dass wir das seit Jahren nicht gegessen haben.
Und das heut zusammen war echt schön.


----------



## Ron73 (22. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ja is einfach sehr lecker.
> Haben wir früher auch sehr oft gemacht.
> In den 70ern war mein Vater zur Meisterschule, da war Geld knapp.
> Heut haben wir dabei auch gemerkt, dass wir das seit Jahren nicht gegessen haben.
> Und das heut zusammen war echt schön.


Ja das glaube ich dir. Jetzt überlege ich gerade was ich mir wünsche, wenn ich das nächste mal wieder zu Besuch bin. Senfeier, Putenleber oder Eisbein ... wird eine schwierige Entscheidung


----------



## Minimax (22. November 2022)

Senfeier mit Kartoffeln. Da werden so schöne Erinnerungen wach.


----------



## Gert-Show (22. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Und das heut zusammen war echt schön.


Das ist das Wichtigste!


----------



## hanzz (22. November 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Senfeier


Was ne Frage 
Aber Hauptsache von Muddern. 

Letzte Woche bei Muddern auch son Rezept der Kindheit bekommen. 
Spaghetti Auflauf mit Gewürzgurken, Schinken, Ei und Käse. 
Oben drauf Paniermehl mit Butterflocken


----------



## Ron73 (22. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Was ne Frage


Ja das ist gar nicht so einfach. Muttern hat ca. 50 Jahre als Köchin gearbeitet, da war schon ein wenig Talent zu erkennen und ausser Eier konnte sie auch noch andere Leckereien sehr gut  . Aber du hast recht, beim nächsten Besuch fordere ich Senfeier ein und poste dann auch ein Beweisfoto.


----------



## Gert-Show (22. November 2022)

Heute am SchlaDi wieder back to the roots.
Schenkel vom Maishähnchen, Würfel aus der Batate , Streifen vom roten Paprika und Scheiben der regionalen Schalotte. Alles vom Blech, bei 170 Grad Umluft nach und nach in den Ofen geschoben.
Der Bratensatz vom Hühnchen mit trockenem Kerner und etwas Schmand abgebunden. Für die Missus Creme Fraiche mit Kräutern vom Rewe dazu.


----------



## bic zip (22. November 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Ja das glaube ich dir. Jetzt überlege ich gerade was ich mir wünsche, wenn ich das nächste mal wieder zu Besuch bin. Senfeier, Putenleber oder Eisbein ... wird eine schwierige Entscheidung


in der Reihenfolge!


----------



## bic zip (22. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Was ne Frage
> Aber Hauptsache von Muddern.
> 
> Letzte Woche bei Muddern auch son Rezept der Kindheit bekommen.
> ...







Genau SO müssen gebratene Nudeln aussehen !!!!


----------



## Minimax (22. November 2022)

Soo, auch mal wieder was von mir. Nichts Berauschendes, fürchte ich: Es war mal wieder an der Zeit für Kühltruhen-Roulette, wie ihr seht: Es sind alles Fundstücke aus dem Eis: Backofenkroketten, eine TK Gemüsemischung, und schändlicher Platiklachs (der aber trotz seiner Schändlichkeit zart und saftig war) 

Lecker wars trotzdem, und das Sößchen zumindest ist handgemacht, und war kein schlechtes, trotz Improvisationshintergrund.


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. November 2022)

Die Kroketten gab's Sonntags nach Kirchgang immer beim Restaurantbesuch ( Senatshotel in Köln ) als von mir geliebte und immer bestellte Beilage.

Als Kind hab' ich die geliebt 

Ich muss die mal heute kaufen gehen....
Danke für die Inspiration, Minimax

R. S.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Der Bratensatz vom Hühnchen mit trockenem Kerner und etwas Schmand abgebunden


fertig ist eine leckere Soße, ganz ohne Knorr


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Soo, auch mal wieder was von mir. Nichts Berauschendes, fürchte ich: Es war mal wieder an der Zeit für Kühltruhen-Roulette, wie ihr seht: Es sind alles Fundstücke aus dem Eis: Backofenkroketten, eine TK Gemüsemischung, und schändlicher Platiklachs (der aber trotz seiner Schändlichkeit zart und saftig war)
> 
> Lecker wars trotzdem, und das Sößchen zumindest ist handgemacht, und war kein schlechtes, trotz Improvisationshintergrund.
> Anhang anzeigen 424922





Minimax schrieb:


> oo, auch mal wieder was von mir. Nichts Berauschendes, fürchte ich: Es war mal wieder an der Zeit für Kühltruhen-Roulette, wie ihr seht: Es sind alles Fundstücke aus dem Eis: Backofenkroketten, eine TK Gemüsemischung, und schändlicher Platiklachs (der aber trotz seiner Schändlichkeit zart und saftig war)
> 
> Lecker wars trotzdem, und das Sößchen zumindest ist handgemacht, und war kein schlechtes, trotz Improvisationshintergrund.


Ich finde Tk ist nicht das Schlechteste, ich frage mich nur, was "Platiklachs" ist


----------



## Gert-Show (23. November 2022)

Mein Supermarkt auf dem Heimweg hatte nicht das, was ich wollte, also musste ich wieder mal improvisieren, aber das habe ich ja von klein auf gelernt (Stichwort: Mir hatten ja nüscht, aber davon viel.) Missus hat auch gerade angerufen, dass das Hundetraining mit den beiden Fellmonstern vorbei ist und sie sich im Anflug befindet. 
Ich habe mir überlegt: Kartoffelpuffer Hawaii.  Fotos folgen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Kartoffelpuffer Hawaii.



Also du im Bastrock mit dem KaPu in der Hand?


----------



## Minimax (23. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Kartoffelpuffer Hawai


Sehr interessant, und bei näherer Überlegung naheliegend. Ich meine wir hauen ja auch traditionell Apfelmus auf die leckeren goldenen Pufferchen.


----------



## Gert-Show (23. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also du im Bastrock mit dem KaPu in der Hand?


Professorin Tina  schick mir mal 50g von dem, was du rauchst.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, und bei näherer Überlegung naheliegend. Ich meine wir hauen ja auch traditionell Apfelmus auf die leckeren goldenen Pufferchen.



Wat?
Isst du die nicht mit Leberwurst drauf?


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Professorin Tina  schick mir mal 50g von dem, was du rauchst.



Arxxxhaare!


----------



## Minimax (23. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wat?
> Isst du die nicht mit Leberwurst drauf?


Die Variante kenn ich nicht, aber ich bin aufgewachsen mit Kartoffelpuffer tradtionell mit Apfelmus. Eine gute Kombi, das knusprig-pikante der ausgebackenen Puffer und die süsssaure Note des Applemus ist ne tolle Kombi.


----------



## Minimax (23. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wat?
> Isst du die nicht mit Leberwurst drauf?


Oh, halt, zurück, ich erinnere mich an Kartoffelpuffer mit Apfelmus und dazu Blutwurst bzw. Grützwurst/Panhas. 
Das ist was ganz feines!


----------



## Gert-Show (23. November 2022)

Fotos in der Vorbereitung sind schon gemacht. Kochschinken und Käse musste ich natürlich in die natürlich Form des Kartoffelpuffers (in dem Fall Schwarmstädter Dicke...wie bei Muttern) bringen, da bleibt noch was zum Naschen und für die Fellmonster übrig. Statt Preiselbeeren als Topping nehme ich einfach das, was jeder im Kühlschrank hat: Gelee Extra von roten Trauben.
Der Ofen ist vorgeheizt (nein, ich bin nicht neureich und habe nicht im Lotto gewonnen), gleich geht das Ganze hinein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Variante kenn ich nicht,



Ich auch nicht aber wollte wenigstens mal fragen. 
Allerdings esse ich Appelmus höchstens auf Eierkuchen und nicht auf KaPu.


----------



## Blueser (23. November 2022)

Doch, doch... KaPu und Apfelmus ist bei uns auch üblich. Zur Not reicht Zucker, Essig allerdings nicht ...


----------



## bic zip (23. November 2022)

Auf Reibekuchen gehört Rübenkraut! (Grafschafter Goldsaft)
und eine Scheibe Schwarzbrot mit guter Butter

Apfelmus geht auch.


----------



## Blueser (23. November 2022)

Was auch gut sein soll, Kapu mit Lachs. Muss ich mal probieren.


----------



## Vanner (23. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Allerdings esse ich Appelmus höchstens auf Eierkuchen und nicht auf KaPu.



Da kommt Marmelade oder Nutella drauf.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. November 2022)

Jupp oder Appelmus. Hauptsache süß.
Auf KaPu lieber würzig.


----------



## Minimax (23. November 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> guter Butter


Ah, ein neues Exemplar für meine 'Gute Butter' Floskel Sammlung, dankeschön! Ich glaube, sie wird bald die 'Gute Olivenöl' Kollektion übertreffen.

Was den Grafschafter Goldsaft angeht, gebr ich dir unbedingt recht! Ich finde auch das ein Klecks des zähen, dunklen intensiven Saft oftmals den berühmten Zuckerwürfel bei vielen Gerichten und Saucen nicht nur ersetzt sondern besser ist.


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Allerdings esse ich Appelmus höchstens auf Eierkuchen und nicht auf KaPu.


Zucker und Zimt zu Eierkuchen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. November 2022)

Und zu Kartofelpuffer dann Carpaccio vom Rind (Roastbeef)


----------



## Minimax (23. November 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Carpaccio vom Rind (Roastbeef)


Ich muss am Freitag ein kleines Roastbeef machen (Die Nachbarn kommen vorbei, und die Missus sagt wir sollten ihnen was bieten). Eigentlich simpel, aber nach der letzten Nummer, als ichs im Backofen schändlich durchgaren liess, bin ich nicht ohne Zweifel.


----------



## bic zip (23. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ah, ein neues Exemplar für meine 'Gute Butter' Floskel Sammlung, dankeschön! Ich glaube, sie wird bald die 'Gute Olivenöl' Kollektion übertreffen.


mit „guter Butter“ ist bei mit nicht die Qualität gemeint sondern die Quantität   
Fingerdick halt


----------



## Gert-Show (23. November 2022)




----------



## Hecht100+ (23. November 2022)

Gert-Show 
Das ist ein nachbacken wert. **


----------



## Jason (23. November 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Gert-Show
> Das ist ein nachbacken wert. **


Da bin ich deiner Meinung. Das werde ich gleich morgen ansprechen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Gert-Show (24. November 2022)

Ich finde, dieses Gericht bietet auch Variantenreichtum für unterschiedliche Geschmäcker, denn ein Mozarella schmeckt nun mal anders als der Alte Schwede oder ein Cheddar und das Topping nach dem Ofen darf auch mal Preiselbeer-Gelee oder Pflaumenmus sein.


----------



## heinzi (24. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich finde, dieses Gericht bietet auch Variantenreichtum für unterschiedliche Geschmäcker, denn ein Mozarella schmeckt nun mal anders als der Alte Schwede oder ein Cheddar und das Topping nach dem Ofen darf auch mal Preiselbeer-Gelee oder Pflaumenmus sein.


Bei dem was da alles drauf ist geht der Geschmack des Puffers doch gnadenlos unter. Da kann man auch ein Stück eingeweichte Pappe drunter legen, würde garantiert auch gut schmecken. Dennoch, sieht gut aus.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich finde, dieses Gericht bietet auch Variantenreichtum für unterschiedliche Geschmäcker, denn ein Mozarella schmeckt nun mal anders als der Alte Schwede oder ein Cheddar und das Topping nach dem Ofen darf auch mal Preiselbeer-Gelee oder Pflaumenmus sein.


top, diese Variante kannte ich noch nicht. 
Bin mir aber sicher, dass sie hervorragend schmeckt


----------



## 16rabatt (24. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Die Chinesen essen alles, was vier Beine hat.
> Außer Tische und Stühle.


Aber es muss mit dem Rücken zur Sonne leben


----------



## Blueser (24. November 2022)

Und was ist mit Flughunden?


----------



## Minimax (24. November 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Flughunden?


Gekochte/Gedünstete Flughunde sind die Kohlrouladen der Natur  Einfach vom Höhlendach oder Maniokbaum pflücken, Salz, Pfeffer, Majoran und ab in den Kessel.


----------



## 16rabatt (24. November 2022)

Bei mir gab es heute frische Heringsfilets. Gestern in Hvide Sande gefangen. Dazu Ofenkartoffeln, Paprika, Koblauch und Zwiebeln und einen pikanten Dip aus Frischkäse, Schmand, Datteln, Chili und Curry. Lecker


----------



## 16rabatt (24. November 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Flughunden?


Flughunde stammen, wie der Name schon sagt, vom Hund ab und leben somit natürlich mit dem Rücken zur Sonne  (falls nicht, beim Flug scheint ihnen aber der Mond auf den Rücken. Da ist der Chinese an sich nicht so kleinlich)


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. November 2022)

Musste diese Fleisch-Fett Kombi einfach mitnehmen. 

Das nenn ich mal BauchSPECK 

R. S.


----------



## Gert-Show (24. November 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Da kann man auch ein Stück eingeweichte Pappe drunter legen,


Lieber heinzi , leider habe ich die weder im Rewe noch im Kaufland gefunden. Wo beziehst du die?


----------



## 16rabatt (24. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Musste diese Fleisch-Fett Kombi einfach mitnehmen.
> 
> Das nenn ich mal BauchSPECK
> 
> R. S.


Ihhh, da ist ja Jemüse inner Pfanne drin 
TutdattNot


----------



## Gert-Show (24. November 2022)

Mal wieder im Ernst, wenn das so viele nachkochen, ist es doch eine Challenge, die verschiedenen Variationen zu sehen.
KaPu gibt es tiefgefroren, auch frisch (die Henglein-Dingers im Convenience-Kühlschrank bei REWE finde ich lecker) oder selbstgemacht.
Statt Ananas auch mal Pfirsichringe oder _was ihr wollt _nehmen. Zu Käsevariationen muss ich nichts schreiben und Toppings sind auch variabel.
Also ran Männers an Pfanne und Herd, ich will Ergebnisse sehen.


----------



## Naish82 (24. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich muss am Freitag ein kleines Roastbeef machen (Die Nachbarn kommen vorbei, und die Missus sagt wir sollten ihnen was bieten). Eigentlich simpel, aber nach der letzten Nummer, als ichs im Backofen schändlich durchgaren liess, bin ich nicht ohne Zweifel.



Hast du kein Thermometer für die KT?
Dann kann doch eigentlich garnichts schiefgehen…
Natürlich sollte das Ausgangsmaterial von entsprechender Qualität sein.
Ich grille es immer richtig scharf an und dann bei ~100 grad auf 56 grad KT ziehen


----------



## Gert-Show (24. November 2022)

Heute gibt es Blumenkohl und Fleisch.
BluKo in 3 cm dicke Scheiben geschnitten, kurz angedünstet, dann in der Pfanne beidseitig angebraten mit Zwiebelringen und final eine Scheibe Käse drauf. Fertige TK-Cevapcici (sorry dafür) in der zweiten Pfanne zubereitet, dazu Ajvar für den echten Missus-Genuß.


----------



## yukonjack (24. November 2022)

Blumenkohl passt fast zu jedem Gericht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> BluKo in 3 cm dicke Scheiben geschnitten, kurz angedünstet, dann in der Pfanne beidseitig angebraten mit Zwiebelringen und final eine Scheibe Käse drauf.



Fetzt.
Das probiere ich auch mal aus.


----------



## Jan_Cux (24. November 2022)

In Bierteig fritierter Blumenkohl mit einer leckeren Käse oder Knoblauch Soße ist auch ein Gedicht. Hab leider kein Bild.


----------



## Thomas. (24. November 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Knoblauch Soße


dafür bräuchte ich mal ein lecker Rezept


----------



## Naish82 (24. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Gekochte/Gedünstete Flughunde sind die Kohlrouladen der Natur  Einfach vom Höhlendach oder Maniokbaum pflücken, Salz, Pfeffer, Majoran und ab in den Kessel.


Werden die dann einfach in ihren Flügeln eingewickelt und geschmort?


----------



## Minimax (24. November 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> In Bierteig fritierter Blumenkohl mit einer leckeren Käse oder Knoblauch Soße ist auch ein Gedicht. Hab leider kein Bild.


Also Fritti Gemüse im Teig ist was ganz herrliches! 
gebt ruhig mal bei so ner Frittierei Saucen auf Yohurtbasis ne Chance (Knoblauch ist natürlich ein muss), die bringen Köstliche Frische in den Fritti-Abend


----------



## Minimax (24. November 2022)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Werden die dann einfach in ihren Flügeln eingewickelt und geschmort?


Ganz genau. Wie sie sind aufm Brett mit Gewürzen gerollt. Falls sie zwischendurch aufwachen, leisten einige wicklungen Rouladengarn gute Dienste.

Falls keine Flughunde verfügbar sind einfach heimische Fledermäuse verwenden, dann aber bitte Portionsgrösse und Garzeit anpassen. Die sind ja winzig.


----------



## Blueser (24. November 2022)

Meine Frau nimmt Rouladennadeln ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (24. November 2022)

Das grenzt ja an Tierqäulerei... Kochgarn ist da ja zu bevorzugen, man sollte den Rouladenflugmäusen ja nicht unnötig Schmerzen bereiten. In das heiße Fritösenfett geworfen sind sie ja sofort tot, und leiden nicht.


----------



## Naish82 (24. November 2022)

Also Jan… ich bitte dich. Man kann ja nun nicht alles frittieren…  Würde sie scharf in butterschmalz anbraten und klassisch in Rotwein garen.
Oder eben mit viel Kohl im Topf.


----------



## Minimax (24. November 2022)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Also Jan… ich bitte dich. Man kann ja nun nicht alles frittieren…  Würde sie scharf in butterschmalz anbraten und klassisch in Rotwein garen.
> Oder eben mit viel Kohl im Topf.


Eben, ganz genau.
Übrigens finde ich Rouladennadeln, wie von Jan_Cux vorgeschlagen für eine unpraktische Pest, ob Fledermaus oder richtige Rouladen oder Kohlrouladen.
Die Spiesae sind unheimlich störend bei der kritischen Anbratphase. Ich will meine Rouladen und Kohlrouladen schön gleichmäßig rundherum angebraten, bevor ich sie der Schmorphase anvertraue. Ich kriege das nur mit Wendungs- und Drehfreundlichem Rouladengarn hin.

Und ausserdem: Wo bliebe denn sonst der Spass beim Essen. Ich glaube Vicco von Bülow hat mal einen entsprechenden Sketch dazu gedreht.


----------



## 16rabatt (24. November 2022)

Lieber Minimax,
Ich bevorzuge auch Rouladengarn. Sollte man mal ein Stückchen beim abwickeln übersehen haben, ist der Abgang deutlich geschmeidiger als der einer Rouladennadel. Und das häufig sogar zweimal
LG


----------



## heinzi (25. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Lieber heinzi , leider habe ich die weder im Rewe noch im Kaufland gefunden. Wo beziehst du die?


Da wo wir die doch alle herbekommen, aus dem Altpapiercontainer.  Deine gepimpten Kartoffelpuffer sehen schon klasse aus. Ich bin da eher puristisch unterwegs, so mit Lachs und etwas angemachten Quark. Meiner Frau würde deine Variante garantiert sehr gut schmecken.


----------



## heinzi (25. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> KaPu gibt es tiefgefroren, auch frisch (die Henglein-Dingers im Convenience-Kühlschrank bei REWE finde ich lecker)


Meine Frau hat mal im Einzelhandel gearbeitet und die sagt, wenn KaPu Convenience, dann das Rohmaterial von Henglein. Wir verwenden das auch.


----------



## heinzi (25. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Eben, ganz genau.
> Übrigens finde ich Rouladennadeln, wie von Jan_Cux vorgeschlagen für eine unpraktische Pest, ob Fledermaus oder richtige Rouladen oder Kohlrouladen.
> Die Spiesae sind unheimlich störend bei der kritischen Anbratphase. Ich will meine Rouladen und Kohlrouladen schön gleichmäßig rundherum angebraten, bevor ich sie der Schmorphase anvertraue. Ich kriege das nur mit Wendungs- und Drehfreundlichem Rouladengarn hin.
> 
> Und ausserdem: Wo bliebe denn sonst der Spass beim Essen. Ich glaube Vicco von Bülow hat mal einen entsprechenden Sketch dazu gedreht.


Wenn du Rouladen machst, egal welcher Natur, dann immer auch der Wickelnaht als erstes anbraten. So fällt die Roulade nicht auseinander und es braucht weder Garn noch Pikser.


----------



## heinzi (25. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Fertige TK-Cevapcici


Die wollte ich letztens auch kaufen. Nachdem ich nun Rentner bin und entsprechend Zeit habe, schaue ich mir auch sehr häufig die Zutatenliste der Lebensmittel an. Und bei den genannten Cevapcici stand folgendes drauf: hergestellt unter Verwendung von Separatorenfleisch. 
Die Dinger habe ich dann nicht gekauft.


----------



## Blueser (25. November 2022)

Da fragt man sich, wie sind die an das Fleisch gekommen? Die Separatoren sind doch schon vor millionen Jahren ausgestorben...  

... Ach nee, das waren ja die Raptoren ...


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (25. November 2022)

Gestern Abend spontan riesen Hunger gehabt.
ZanderBurger sind es geworden.
Sehr lecker, wird wiederholt.


----------



## hanzz (25. November 2022)

Ja wieder lecker Sachen dabei.

Aber was macht das Putzmittel neben den Burgern ?


----------



## rustaweli (25. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Heute gibt es Blumenkohl und Fleisch.
> BluKo in 3 cm dicke Scheiben geschnitten, kurz angedünstet, dann in der Pfanne beidseitig angebraten mit Zwiebelringen und final eine Scheibe Käse drauf. Fertige TK-Cevapcici (sorry dafür) in der zweiten Pfanne zubereitet, dazu Ajvar für den echten Missus-Genuß.
> Anhang anzeigen 425025


Die Blumenkohlvariante - top!


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ja wieder lecker Sachen dabei.
> 
> Aber was macht das Putzmittel neben den Burgern ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425035


Du meinst das Essenz, absolut wichtige Zugabe in Eintöpfe wie Linsen oder weiße Bohnen


----------



## Gert-Show (25. November 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> hergestellt unter Verwendung von Separatorenfleisch.


Ja ich weiß, dass derartige Sachen sich in den Fertig-Varianten, die schnell zubereitet sind, befinden. Ich sage es immer wieder gerne:

_Da kann man den Begriff *Fast-Food* mit* Beinahe-Essen* übersetzen._

Aber das bescheidene monatlich Salär und die zeitliche Präferenz (es war schon 3 Stunden dunkel, als ich endlich aus dem Büro kam)  ließen mich nicht zu frischem Hackfleisch greifen.
Im nächsten Monat, wenn ich nicht mehr Geschenke für`s AB-Wichteln kaufen muss, werde ich die Cevapcici wieder selber machen, wenigstens einmal!


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (25. November 2022)

Der Hunger war so groß musste schnell einen Schnappschuss machen und dann ESSEN 
Die Kulisse war mir egal


----------



## hanzz (25. November 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Du meinst das Essenz, absolut wichtige Zugabe in Eintöpfe wie Linsen oder weiße Bohnen


Essig ja, bin ich bei dir aber Essig Essenz ?
Das ist mir zu heftig.


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Essig ja, bin ich bei dir aber Essig Essenz ?
> Das ist mir zu heftig.


Ich mags wirklich gerne. Ist natürlich, je nach Geschmack, immer eine Frage der Dosierung.


----------



## heinzi (25. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Aber das bescheidene monatlich Salär und die zeitliche Präferenz (es war schon 3 Stunden dunkel, als ich endlich aus dem Büro kam) ließen mich nicht zu frischem Hackfleisch greifen.


Es gibt auch Cevapcici tiefgekühlt die nicht aus Separatorenfleisch bestehen. Ich schaue oft beim Türken in der Tiefkühle danach. Die Dinger schmecken ja auch, weil sie wirklich gut gewürzt sind. Persönlich sehe ich in der Verwendung von bestimmten Tiefkühlartikel auch kein Problem. Nur wenn das Zeugs extrem billig ist, dann lasse ich per se die Finger davon. Gerade das bescheidene Rentensalär und in der jetzigen Zeit haben mich dazu auch veranlasst, mir beim Einkauf immer den Kg Preis anzuschauen. Ich war sehr überrascht, wie sich manch augenscheinliches Schnäppchen in Wucher verwandelt hat.


----------



## bic zip (25. November 2022)

vermisse seit 11 Seiten den „Silverfisch“…..der wird doch nicht auf Diät sein


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. November 2022)

Ja komisch. silverfish war seit 10 Tagen nicht mehr online.


----------



## Hering 58 (25. November 2022)

Stimmt ,jetzt wo ihr das schreibt vermisse ich silverfish auch.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. November 2022)

Vielleicht repariert er die tropfende Spüle und hat keine Zeit momentan …


----------



## bic zip (25. November 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Vielleicht repariert er die tropfende Spüle und hat keine Zeit momentan …


ich wollts nicht erwähnt haben   

Ok, BTT:
Reste von gestern, frisch überbacken im Optigrill

und prophylaktisch einen eisgekühlten Hörnertee vorweg


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. November 2022)

By the way - die türkischen Supermärkte haben TOP Fleisch, frische Pasten und Gemüse zu sehr humanen Preisen! 

Die verkaufen ja viel an Landsleute, die Qualität haben wollen. 
Lamm bspw. Und tolle Chalotten vom Großmarkt, das findet man in keinem Supermarkt. 

R. S.


----------



## Minimax (25. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> By the way - die türkischen Supermärkte haben TOP Fleisch, frische Pasten und Gemüse zu sehr humanen Preisen!
> 
> Die verkaufen ja viel an Landsleute, die Qualität haben wollen.
> Lamm bspw. Und tolle Chalotten vom Großmarkt, das findet man in keinem Supermarkt.
> ...


Absolut!


----------



## bic zip (25. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> By the way - die türkischen Supermärkte haben TOP Fleisch, frische Pasten und Gemüse zu sehr humanen Preisen!
> 
> Die verkaufen ja viel an Landsleute, die Qualität haben wollen.
> Lamm bspw. Und tolle Chalotten vom Großmarkt, das findet man in keinem Supermarkt.
> ...


und und und…

Find mal frische Jalapenos für Jalapeno Poppers zu grillen!

Wenn, beim Rewe im Dreierpack, leicht angeschrumpelt, für 4€ oder überhaupt nicht in Supermärkten vorhanden.

Beim türkischen Supermarkt keine gefunden, nachgefragt „leider nicht“ war die Antwort.

Beim nächsten Besuch stand eine Steige voll knackig frischer Jalas beim Gemüse für 4€/ Kg 


und die Obst/Gemüse/Fleischtheke sieht immer aus wie gemalt.


----------



## bic zip (25. November 2022)




----------



## Brillendorsch (25. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> By the way - die türkischen Supermärkte haben TOP Fleisch, frische Pasten und Gemüse zu sehr humanen Preisen!
> 
> Die verkaufen ja viel an Landsleute, die Qualität haben wollen.
> Lamm bspw. Und tolle Chalotten vom Großmarkt, das findet man in keinem Supermarkt.
> ...


absolut, besonders die Qualität des Fleisches ist überzeugend. 
Und die Preise sind sehr günstig


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. November 2022)

Das Zerlegen allerdings könnte unser Riesenangler denen noch beibringen


----------



## hanzz (25. November 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das Zerlegen allerdings könnte unser Riesenangler denen noch beibringen


Das ausreichende Abhängen von Rindfleisch ebenfalls.

Sonst in allen Belangen Zustimmung.
Gutes Gemüse, günstige Gewürze, Vielfalt,....


----------



## Riesenangler (25. November 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das Zerlegen allerdings könnte unser Riesenangler denen noch beibringen


Wie, wo, was?


----------



## Riesenangler (25. November 2022)

Ihr Morgulratten, es gibt Messerarbeit zu erledigen.
Bin aber etwas aus der Form.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. November 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ihr Morgulratten, es gibt Messerarbeit zu erledigen.
> Bin aber etwas aus der Form.


Ich glaube kaum dass Du gewillt bist den hiesigen Türken und Syrern das fachgerechte Zerlegen eines Lammes beizubringen.
Wenn Du die Lammkotteles sehen würdest, Du tätest die Hände über den Kopf zusammenschlagen.
Die sehen aus als wären die mit der Gartenschere zurechtgeschnippelt


----------



## Riesenangler (25. November 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum dass Du gewillt bist den hiesigen Türken und Syrern das fachgerechte Zerlegen eines Lammes beizubringen.
> Wenn Du die Lammkotteles sehen würdest, Du tätest die Hände über den Kopf zusammenschlagen.
> Die sehen aus als wären die mit der Gartenschere zurechtgeschnippelt


Aber mit den Morgulratten stimmt doch? Oder etwa nicht.
Aber mal im Ernst, meint ihr sowas wie eine Hausschlachte und Zerlegeschule für Interessierte würde funktionieren, so als Seminar?
Bei mir im Hohlknochen namens Schädel,beginnt gerade ein kleines Lämpchen zu glimmen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. November 2022)

und dennoch kaufe ich bei denen, weil die Qualität an sich ist nicht zu toppen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. November 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Aber mit den Morgulratten stimmt doch? Oder etwa nicht.
> Aber mal im Ernst, meint ihr sowas wie eine Hausschlachte und Zerlegeschule für Interessierte würde funktionieren, so als Seminar?
> Bei mir im Hohlknochen namens Schädel,beginnt gerade ein kleines Lämpchen zu glimmen.


wenn Kochschulen funktionieren, warum sollte dann so Etwas nicht funzen?


----------



## Minimax (25. November 2022)

Soo.. Roastbeef für das Gipfeltreffen mit den Nachbarn am Abend (die mit denTauben).

Ein schönes Stück, ca 1300g. Ich hoffe ich werde mich würdig erweisen und das gute Fleisch nicht idiotisch Verderben wie beim letzten Mal. Nun ja, parieren, würzen und Anbratphase, liegt hinter mir. Jetzt geht's in die Röhre bis schön 56grad Kern.
Über Ruhm oder Schande wird dann der Anschnitt entscheiden.


----------



## Minimax (25. November 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Aber mit den Morgulratten stimmt doch? Oder etwa nicht.
> Aber mal im Ernst, meint ihr sowas wie eine Hausschlachte und Zerlegeschule für Interessierte würde funktionieren, so als Seminar?
> Bei mir im Hohlknochen namens Schädel,beginnt gerade ein kleines Lämpchen zu glimmen.


Das könnte ne Nische sein, insbesondere bei Deinem fachlichen Hintergrund und Kompetenz. Ausserdem magst Du Dein Handwerk.
Pilzseminare/Lamawanderungen/regionale Kochkurse etc. in Brandenburg sind auf Jahre ausgebucht.

 Aber Du müsstest Dich Deinem Angstgegner stellen, Anspruchsvolle, nölige tiefgrüne Wohlstandsakademiker aus Berlin, bei denen liegt die fette Kohle: Die bewerfen jeden mit ihren heissen Bargeldbündeln wenn die Dienstleistung entsprechend öko, nachhaltig etc..pp.. dargestellt wird. Das muss sitzen, optisch und und im Umgang.

Aber so einen nachhaltigen, high-Quality Metzger/Zerwirk/Fleischkundekurs, 2 Tage, 499,- plus gutes Fleisch zum Mitnehmen, schenkt bestimmt jede Lena-Angelika ihrem lieben Fabian gerne zum Geburtstag oder Weihnachten.

Vielleicht ist das wirklich ne gute Idee. Hast Du mal geguckt, ob sowas in der Region angeboten wird?


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> und das gute Fleisch nicht idiotisch Verderben



Vor allem nicht einschlafen Mini, nicht einschlafen!


----------



## Minimax (25. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vor allem nicht einschlafen Mini, nicht einschlafen!


Schnau... 
Ähm... Ja, Du hast natürlich recht. Höchstens mal fünf Minuten die Augen ausruhen.. gähhn..


----------



## Riesenangler (25. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das könnte ne Nische sein, insbesondere bei Deinem fachlichen Hintergrund und Kompetenz. Ausserdem magst Du Dein Handwerk.
> Pilzseminare/Lamawanderungen/regionale Kochkurse etc. in Brandenburg sind auf Jahre ausgebucht.
> 
> Aber Du müsstest Dich Deinem Angstgegner stellen, Anspruchsvolle, nölige tiefgrüne Wohlstandsberliner, bei denen liegt die fette Kohle: Die bewerfen jeden mit ihren Bargeldbündeln wenn die Dienstleistung entsprechend öko, nachhaltig etc..pp.. dargestellt wird.
> ...


Ein Gewürzvertreter, der im selben Ort wie ich lebt, wollte sowas in der Art, mal bei meinen alten Chef als Wochendseminar machen. Er meinte nur das er genug interesenten fürs ganze Jahr hätte.


----------



## hanzz (25. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> mal fünf Minuten die Augen ausruhen


Hab ich gestern gemacht. Nur 5 Minuten,..... ach ein bisschen noch.....
















Ergebnis. Brasilien Spiel nicht gesehen.


----------



## Ukel (25. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das könnte ne Nische sein, insbesondere bei Deinem fachlichen Hintergrund und Kompetenz. Ausserdem magst Du Dein Handwerk.
> Pilzseminare/Lamawanderungen/regionale Kochkurse etc. in Brandenburg sind auf Jahre ausgebucht.
> 
> Aber Du müsstest Dich Deinem Angstgegner stellen, Anspruchsvolle, nölige tiefgrüne Wohlstandsakademiker aus Berlin, bei denen liegt die fette Kohle: Die bewerfen jeden mit ihren heissen Bargeldbündeln wenn die Dienstleistung entsprechend öko, nachhaltig etc..pp.. dargestellt wird. Das muss sitzen, optisch und und im Umgang.
> ...


Im Dunstkreis von Berlin? Da geht bestimmt auch ein Vetzger/Zervirk/Vleischkundekurs für 699,-€ plus Tofu-Barren zum mitnehmen


----------



## Minimax (25. November 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Er meinte nur das er genug interesenten fürs ganze Jahr hätte.


Genau! Vielleicht würds sich lohnen mal in die Richtung zu ermitteln. Vielleicht kannst Du auch als Kursleiter bei bestehenden Unternehmen einsteigen.


Es gibt ne Berliner Fliegenangel'schule'. Die haben vor 4 5 Jahren als 2 Junge Burschen ganz lokal mit Seminaren und Guidings hier in Berlin/Brandenburg angefangen* Jetzt führen Sie Seminare, Angelcamps und Guidings in der ganzen Republik durch und haben ein grosses Team. 
Ich glaube, so high-quality-lifestyle-Kurse haben Konjunktur, und die Leute sind wirklich bereit gutes Geld dafür zu zahlen. Da geht's aber nicht nur um das Fachliche sondern eben auch um Präsentation und 'Feeling'. 

Hg
Mini

*Angelkumpel und ich haben auch damals ein Wochenendkurs bei ihnen gemacht. Das hat Spass gemacht, und sie haben uns auch wirklich die Grundlagen des Flugangelns, komplett mit Praxistag im Park, gelehrt.


----------



## Minimax (25. November 2022)

Ukel schrieb:


> Im Dunstkreis von Berlin? Da geht bestimmt auch ein Vetzger/Zervirk/Vleischkundekurs für 699,-€ plus Tofu-Barren zum mitnehmen


Ja, klar, ich würd nicht dagegen wetten: Die Leute sind verrückt nach diesen Dingen, denn sie spüren natürlich ihre Entfremdung von Natur und Scholle, und sind geil drauf das mit ihrer Kohle zu kompensieren um das ihren Freunden beim nächsten Rotweinabend unter die Nase zu reiben zwischen Designerlampen- und Kaffeemaschinenvorführung. Platz genug für findige Kleinunternehmer mit entsprechendem Hintergrund.


----------



## Minimax (25. November 2022)

Kurze Blitz-Zwischenfrage: Mein Roastbeef-Baby wird in Kürze die gewünschte Kerntemperatur erreichen. Im Augenblick liegen 120grad ofentemperatur an.

Das kommt mit ganz arg kurz vor, was meint ihr: Runterschalten auf 80 oder 100 und das Ende der Garphase somit verlängern,
Oder dabei bleiben und es gleich einfach nur warmstellen?
Ich will es ja nicht allzu roh.


----------



## Blueser (25. November 2022)

Warm stellen wäre eine Option, da kann sich der Fleischsaft schön verteilen und das Schnittbild ist homogener.


----------



## bic zip (25. November 2022)

ja,wûde runterregeln.
Und denk dran: wenn du 56 KT haben willst, bei 54 schon rausholen und ruhen lassen, das zieht noch was nach.


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. November 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Die Blumenkohlvariante - top!


Kulinarisch inspirierend... 

Es gibt Kohl, Baby 

R. S.


----------



## Tikey0815 (25. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Soo.. Roastbeef für das Gipfeltreffen mit den Nachbarn am Abend (die mit denTauben).
> 
> Ein schönes Stück, ca 1300g. Ich hoffe ich werde mich würdig erweisen und das gute Fleisch nicht idiotisch Verderben wie beim letzten Mal. Nun ja, parieren, würzen und Anbratphase, liegt hinter mir. Jetzt geht's in die Röhre bis schön 56grad Kern.
> Über Ruhm oder Schande wird dann der Anschnitt entscheiden.
> Anhang anzeigen 425057









Edith: Nein, ich hab das nicht gepostet, weil ich denke das Roastbeef wird zäh wie ne Lois Voutton Handtasche


----------



## Tikey0815 (25. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Kurze Blitz-Zwischenfrage: Mein Roastbeef-Baby wird in Kürze die gewünschte Kerntemperatur erreichen. Im Augenblick liegen 120grad ofentemperatur an.
> 
> Das kommt mit ganz arg kurz vor, was meint ihr: Runterschalten auf 80 oder 100 und das Ende der Garphase somit verlängern,
> Oder dabei bleiben und es gleich einfach nur warmstellen?
> Ich will es ja nicht allzu roh.


Ich würde es in Alufolie packen und warm stellen, das zieht dann noch schön durch


----------



## Minimax (25. November 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> ja,wûde runterregeln.
> Und denk dran: wenn du 56 KT haben willst, bei 54 schon rausholen und ruhen lassen, das zieht noch was nach.


Das ging jetzt alles fix, musste es ganz rausnehmen weil das Thermometer bereits in den hohen 50ern angekommen war. Aber es ist ein dickes Stück, und ich habe nicht das Gefühl das es verdorben ist. Ich lass es jetzt mal so, mal sehen wie es beim Schneiden aussieht.

Ich hätte es zu gegen 20h gerne noch ein bisschen warm, daher werd ichs gleich wenn die Garung gestoppt ist in den 40-50grad Creuset zurücklegen, abdeckeln und Ann werden wir sehen.

Herrje, was für ein nervöses Gehampel. Ich hab mein ganzes kochnerisches Selbstvertrauen verloren. Einst war so'n Roastbeef eine wirklich leichte Übung für mich.


----------



## Minimax (25. November 2022)

Naja, die Fieberkurve ging bis 59/60grad. Andererseits fühlts sich nicht so an wie ein graugekochter Backstein, sondern schön elastisch. Ich denke, mit einer schönen Präsentation und einem ritualisiertrn Aufschneiden aufm Holzbrett bei Tisch werden die Gäste nicht enttäuscht werden.
Blöd nur, daß ich selbst mal wieder keinen Appetit habe.


----------



## Blueser (25. November 2022)

Letzteres kenne ich ...


----------



## bic zip (25. November 2022)

von außen schon mal Topp  

der Appetit kommt mit dem Futterneid


----------



## Minimax (25. November 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Letzteres kenne ich ...


Ja, je schwerer, prunkvoller und anbratlastiger das Gericht ist, desto eher ist man 'Sattgekocht', allein durchs Abschmecken oder in den Kochdünsten stehen.
Omi schuftete immer ab 6:30 mit der Weihnachtsgans und Beilagen für das Weihnachtliche Festmahl, herum, und als das Mahl mittags dann serviert wurde, hat sie aus Höflichkeit nen halben Kloss mit Klecks Sauce genommen und ein bisschen am Sterz herumgeknabbert.


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. November 2022)

Jetzt bitte die Hose R unterlassen Minimax... Wiiir wolllln den Aaanschnitt sehn'... Etc.


----------



## Minimax (25. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Jetzt bitte die Hose R unterlassen Minimax... Wiiir wolllln den Aaanschnitt sehn'... Etc.


Kommt, kommt, versprochen!


----------



## hanzz (25. November 2022)

Bin gespannt Minimetzger 

Heute Kartoffelsuppe mit Mettenden. 
Für mich aber gechilliet.


----------



## bic zip (25. November 2022)

chön charf , was


----------



## Kauli11 (25. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Aber was macht das Putzmittel neben den Burgern ?


Zum Verputzen?


----------



## Kauli11 (25. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> und ein bisschen am Sterz herumgeknabbert.


FERKELFAHNDER


----------



## Floma (25. November 2022)

Da ist noch Fischfond im Kühlschrank. Zwei von drei Gläser sind nun vervespert. Risotto mit TK-Meerrsfrüchte und Fischsuppe mit unnötiger Goldbrasseneinlage.


----------



## Blueser (25. November 2022)

Minimax: Noch kein Schnittbild? Mir schwant böses ...


----------



## Ostseesilber (25. November 2022)

Tomatensuppe aus den eigenen fast letzten Tomaten:


----------



## rustaweli (25. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hab ich gestern gemacht. Nur 5 Minuten,..... ach ein bisschen noch.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe noch nicht einmal eine Minute von irgend einem Spiel gesehen. Weder Zeit noch Muße. Vielleicht unsere Jungs gegen Spanien, mal schauen. Würde mich aber freuen wenn sie schnell nach Hause kommen, ihren Urlaub genießen und nicht mehr die Seggl für dies Theater sind.
Minimax , schaut richtig gut aus!


----------



## rustaweli (25. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Bin gespannt Minimetzger
> 
> Heute Kartoffelsuppe mit Mettenden.
> Für mich aber gechilliet.
> Anhang anzeigen 425065


Lecker, ich liebe Chiliflocken ebenso, wie Chili überhaupt. Nur muß ich langsam sparen, der Vorrat geht zu neige.




Oder Gemüsesaft mit ordentlich Tabasco, besser geht nicht!


----------



## Minimax (25. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Jetzt bitte die Hose R unterlassen Minimax... Wiiir wolllln den Aaanschnitt sehn'... Etc.


So, recht hast Du, Anschnittbild muss her. Das Roastbeef  ist ganz fein geworden, ich hatte Glück, was meint ihr?





Es war dann ein sehr vergnüglicher Abend mit Leckereien, Obst, Käse, Brot diesem und jenem und so manchem Kelch guten Weins. Das Roastbeef wurde geliebt, und es war ein  Schlemmen, Zupfen und Schmausen:





Schön ist's zu kochen. Noch schöner ists die Speisen im Kreis Lieber Menschen zu geniessen,

Udelehi,

Minimax


----------



## hanzz (25. November 2022)

Sieht fantastisch aus Minimeat
Auch ein fein gedeckter Leckereien Tisch mit schönem Kelch.
Klasse
Mich sehnt es nach solch geselligen Abenden grad so als Strohwitwer allein mit Mampf am Couch Tisch. Und das als Misanthrop.   
Aber dafür bin ich oft bei Eltern futtern. 

Aber nochmal 
Richtig gelungen. Mir läuft das Wasser im Mund zusammen. 
Gab schon lang kein Rindfleisch mehr. 
Muss morgen mal nach nem Flanksteak Ausschau halten. Pfund Kräuterbutter dazu.


----------



## Blueser (25. November 2022)

Wenn die Bilder nicht täuschen, würde ich sagen, ein Träumchen...


----------



## yukonjack (25. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> So, recht hast Du, Anschnittbild muss her. Das Roastbeef  ist ganz fein geworden, ich hatte Glück, was meint ihr?
> Anhang anzeigen 425081
> 
> 
> ...


Donnerwetter, das ist mal ne Tafel


----------



## Minimax (25. November 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Wenn die Bilder nicht täuschen,


Danke, Danke für Eure Komplimente, Jungs. Ich dachte ich hätts' verlernt. Aber ihr wisst ja was man sagt, blindes Huhn findet auch mal ein Korn.
lieber Blueser,  die Bilder täuschen in der Tat. Kaum sichtbar ist das feine Netz an Allianzen, Bündnisses, sublimirten Konflikten das die Damen bei jedem Essen oder jedem sozialen Event kunstvoll spinnen, während wir Jungs einfach Roastbeef mampfen und Rotwein trinken und über Fussball oder sonstwas reden. Indessen kreuzen die Damen ihre Hände über den Kelchen, und entscheiden mit einem Nicken des anmutigen Kopfes, einer Geste, einem Lächeln oder einem Augenrollen über das Schicksal ganzer Häuser.
.
Mir doch egal. Wenn die Missus mir sagt ich soll Nachbar XY hassen oder lieben, dann tu ich das einfach.

Ich bin ein moderner Ritter.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. November 2022)

Ja, das bist Du wohl 
Ein Pantoffelritter mit Gummischwert - aber
Immerhin 

Die Tafel, das Fleisch, ein Träumchen. 

Geschickt auch das Verpixeln der Ehering!? 
bereiften Damenhand... man(n) kann nie vorsichtig genug sein ?!

Wirklich tolle Tafel und perfekter Braten... Das war Maxi, Mini 

R. S.


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. November 2022)

Minimax , ich bin stolz auf Dich


----------



## Vanner (26. November 2022)

Sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## Hering 58 (26. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> So, recht hast Du, Anschnittbild muss her. Das Roastbeef  ist ganz fein geworden, ich hatte Glück, was meint ihr?
> Anhang anzeigen 425081
> 
> 
> ...


Hast du das alles alleine gemacht? Minimax , ich bin stolz auf Dich


----------



## yukonjack (26. November 2022)

Vanner schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus.


Finde ich auch.  Und zu Essen gab`s auch noch was.


----------



## sprogoe (26. November 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Hast du das alles alleine gemacht? Minimax , ich bin stolz auf Dich


Nee, nee, nee Hartmut, Du bist nicht stolz sondern neidisch, weil Du das nicht kannst.


----------



## Hering 58 (26. November 2022)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Nee, nee, nee Hartmut, Du bist nicht stolz sondern neidisch, weil Du das nicht kannst.


Du bist eine Petze - Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (26. November 2022)

Petze Petze ging in den Laden, wollte für 10 Cent Petze haben, Petze gab es nicht, Petze Petze ärgert sich, ärgert sich die ganze Nacht, hat vor Schreck ins Bett gemacht, Mutter hats gesehen und DU musst gehen!


----------



## rustaweli (26. November 2022)

Ja, auch ich muß sagen das die Leistung unseres geschätzten Minimax on top war! 
Aber mehr noch verneige ich mein Haupt vor der herrlich formulierten Punktlandung auf die Damenwelt samt Minne zu Hofe bezogen, wunderbar! Herr von Vogelweide lasset da grüßen um frohgestimmt aufzutischen. Wunderbar, Text und Mahl!


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. November 2022)

Vorbereitung für den morgigen Kesselgulasch läuft...
	

		
			
		

		
	







Nebenbei köchelt das, was Mal eine klare Rinderbrühe werden soll ..


----------



## Blueser (26. November 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ja, auch ich muß sagen das die Leistung unseres geschätzten Minimax on top war!
> Aber mehr noch verneige ich mein Haupt vor der herrlich formulierten Punktlandung auf die Damenwelt samt Minne zu Hofe bezogen, wunderbar! Herr von Vogelweide lasset da grüßen um frohgestimmt aufzutischen. Wunderbar, Text und Mahl!


Na na na, lobe mir den Minimax nicht zu sehr, auch wenn er es verdient hat. Sonst trauen sich die anderen hier nicht mehr, etwas zu veröffentlichen...


----------



## rustaweli (26. November 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Na na na, lobe mir den Minimax nicht zu sehr, auch wenn er es verdient hat. Sonst trauen sich die anderen hier nicht mehr, etwas zu veröffentlichen...


Keine Sorge! Bin zwar gerade am Wasser, aber werde zu späterer Stund heute wie morgen die Stimme der Knecht, - wie Bauernschaft einbringen. Somit ist ein Gleichgewicht wieder hergestellt und auch meine kleinen Leute des mittleren Standes, zu welchem auch da ich gehöre, werden weiterhin frohen Mutes uns da freudig hier beteiligen!


----------



## Ostseesilber (26. November 2022)

Heute Shiri Miso Suppe mit meinem Jungen gekocht:




Zum Schluss die Glasnudeln dazu.


----------



## hanzz (26. November 2022)

Flanki gab's nicht
Also Hüfte


----------



## Minimax (26. November 2022)

Vielen lieben Dank für Eure Komplimente Jungs. Aber es ist ja nur ein Häppchen in dem nie endenden Füllhorn an Köstlichkeiten, die ihr hier Tag für Tag präsentiert!
 Ich war übrigens nur fürs Fleisch verantwortlich, die Tafel war ein Gesamtkunstwerk aller Beteiligten.


----------



## Jan_Cux (26. November 2022)

Heute gab es aus Platzmangel im Eisschrank die letzten Hornhechte für dieses Jahr. Vater hat ein Wildschwein für die Feiertage besorgt und zerlegt. Da mußten meine Ausgelagerten Fische weichen.


----------



## Hering 58 (26. November 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Heute gab es aus Platzmangel im Eisschrank die letzten Hornhechte für dieses Jahr. Vater hat ein Wildschwein für die Feiertage besorgt und zerlegt. Da mußten meine Ausgelagerten Fische weichen.
> Anhang anzeigen 425123
> Anhang anzeigen 425124
> Anhang anzeigen 425125
> Anhang anzeigen 425126


Aber richtig Lecker Jan.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. November 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Heute gab es aus Platzmangel im Eisschrank die letzten Hornhechte für dieses Jahr. Vater hat ein Wildschwein für die Feiertage besorgt und zerlegt. Da mußten meine Ausgelagerten Fische weichen.
> Anhang anzeigen 425123
> Anhang anzeigen 425124
> Anhang anzeigen 425125
> Anhang anzeigen 425126



Klasse!


----------



## rustaweli (26. November 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Keine Sorge! Bin zwar gerade am Wasser, aber werde zu späterer Stund heute wie morgen die Stimme der Knecht, - wie Bauernschaft einbringen. Somit ist ein Gleichgewicht wieder hergestellt und auch meine kleinen Leute des mittleren Standes, zu welchem auch da ich gehöre, werden weiterhin frohen Mutes uns da freudig hier beteiligen!



Wie angedroht, hier unser heutiges Leibeswohl nach einem schönen Tag der Fisch Waid.
Meine Teuerste bereitete schon Teig vor.




Nach einem Kaffee schloss ich mich daheim dem familiären Kochteam an.
Aus dem Teig wurde heute ein anderer Chatshapuri(fleißige Leser wissen - Teig mit Käsefüllung). Heute gab es Adscharuli Chatshapuri. Jede Region in Georgien hat ihre eigene Version.
Also für den Backofen vorbereitet. Die Version letztens gehört in die Pfanne, so aber nicht heute.




Dazu machten wir unsere heißgeliebten Auberginen. Einmal ganz einfach mit Knobi.




Einmal mit Walnusssauce und kredenzt mit Granatapfel wie Petersilie.




Dazu noch Spinatbällchen, gewürzt mit Koriander. Ebenso noch Safran, zwar nicht aus dem eigenen Garten, aber dafür "importiert" aus eigener Erde im geliebten Sakaetvelo, Georgien.




Dazu noch etwas vom hier so oft nicht beachtetem Bockshornklee. 




Hier das Ergebnis der Spinatbällchen. 




Sowie der Adscharuli Chatshapuri Version. 




So lecker alles zusammen, mag nur noch faulenzen! 
Allseits guten Hunger und einen schönen 1.Advent morgen!


----------



## hanzz (26. November 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wie angedroht, hier unser heutiges Leibeswohl nach einem schönen Tag der Fisch Waid.
> Meine Teuerste bereitete schon Teig vor.
> Anhang anzeigen 425136
> 
> ...


Einfach nur WOW


----------



## Minimax (26. November 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wie angedroht, hier unser heutiges Leibeswohl nach einem schönen Tag der Fisch Waid.
> Meine Teuerste bereitete schon Teig vor.
> Anhang anzeigen 425136
> 
> ...


Wunderbar! (Also über Bockshornklee lässt sich diskutieren) Eine tolle Köstliche Vielfalt, sehr appetitlich!


----------



## hanzz (26. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Bockshornklee


Kenn ich bisher nicht vom Geschmack. 
Ist das ein ganz eigener Geschmack oder gibt's da Ähnlichkeiten zu anderen Gewürzen?


----------



## Minimax (26. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Kenn ich bisher nicht vom Geschmack.
> Ist das ein ganz eigener Geschmack oder gibt's da Ähnlichkeiten zu anderen Gewürzen?


Es ist viel simpler: Ich hatte mal einen Hartkäse in Tirol gekauft, der über und über damit bedeckt war. Der Käse war ganz furchtbar mies und mürbe, also habe ich meinen Stab über Bockshornklee gebrochen. 
Es ist allerdings auch kein superintensives Gewürz, eher so in der  Kräuter-fernen-liefen Liga.


----------



## rustaweli (26. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Kenn ich bisher nicht vom Geschmack.
> Ist das ein ganz eigener Geschmack oder gibt's da Ähnlichkeiten zu anderen Gewürzen?








						Bockshornklee Gewürz (Herkunft, Geschmack, Verwendung)
					

➤ Bockshornklee (Boxhornklee) - ein wichtiges Gewürz der Indischen Küche findet auch hier bei uns immer mehr Verwendung. Ganz und gemahlen zu kaufen hier im Shop.




					www.gewuerzkarawane.de


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (26. November 2022)

Eine kleine aber leckere Blödelei....
Dummes Schwein und Blöde Kuh
....und ein Rest Gemüse musste auch weg


----------



## Minimax (26. November 2022)

Tja, Jungs, so schnell wendet sich das Blatt, und auf den Sommer folgt immer der Winter. Nach prachtvollen Rotweinkelchen, edlem Fleisch in freundlicher Runde mit eleganten Damen ist dies heute mein einsames Schicksal:






Winzige, kleine Trockene Schnittchen fragwürdigen Belags, ein irdenes Becherlein Tütensuppe, und einige Surimi-Barren* sind der Preis den ich für herrliche Bankette wie gestern zu entrichten habe. Vermutlich bin ich der einzige, oder es schreibt keiner von solch dürftigen Mahle.

Danke für Eure Almosen, ihr Herren,
Minischam






*jaichweis. Mögen mir die Küchengötter verzeihen, auch wenn ihr es nicht tut.


----------



## Jan_Cux (26. November 2022)

Surimi geht gar nicht... sorry


----------



## zandertex (26. November 2022)

Sieht doch alles gut bekömmlich aus............besonders die Stäbchen links oben.


----------



## hanzz (26. November 2022)

Die Schnittchen und die Suppe würd ich nehmen. 
Das Orange Dingsbums hab ich einmal im Mund gehabt. Dann lieber Knäckebrot ohne alles. 
 
Guts Nächtle MiniTwist


----------



## zandertex (26. November 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Surimi geht gar nicht... sorry


Du willst hier nur die Stimmung killen!


----------



## rustaweli (26. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Tja, Jungs, so schnell wendet sich das Blatt, und auf den Sommer folgt immer der Winter. Nach prachtvollen Rotweinkelchen, edlem Fleisch in freundlicher Runde mit eleganten Damen ist dies heute mein einsames Schicksal:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425153
> 
> ...


Ganz ehrlich - diese Süppchen erhellen sehr oft, am Automaten gezogen, meine Arbeitswoche. Tomate, Gemüse, Chinesische. Gegen belegte Brote fällt mir mir auch nix ein. 
Kann und muß ja nicht immer das "Eiapopeia" sein, um den guten Heine mit einzubauen.


----------



## bic zip (26. November 2022)

echt ey.
ich werde zu Poden gechleudert wegen Tütensoße und hier werden Surimis kredenzt!


----------



## hanzz (26. November 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Tütensoße


Ne ne ne
Da war ich solidarisch. 
Eine kleine Menge davon mi ordentlich Knoblauchzehen darin gekocht kommt übrigens der Sauce von S6 vom Chinesen sehr nah.


----------



## Minimax (26. November 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> echt ey.
> ich werde zu Poden gechleudert wegen Tütensoße und hier werden Surimis kredenzt!


Kredenzt mit einem Sößchen aus Scham & Schuld, abgeschmeckt mit der Bitte um Nachsicht.

Ich stimme Dir zu und  glaube, insbesondere in der Küche aber auch anderswo, ists riskant den ersten Stein zu werfen.

Ich jedenfalls würde niemals einen Purschen zu Poden schleudern wegen der gelegentlichen Verwendung einer Tütensoße. Manchmal geht's nicht anders.


----------



## yukonjack (26. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Kredenzt mit einem Sößchen aus Scham & Schuld, abgeschmeckt mit der Bitte um Nachsicht.
> 
> Ich stimme Dir zu und  glaube, insbesondere in der Küche aber auch anderswo, ists riskant den ersten Stein zu werfen.
> 
> Ich jedenfalls würde niemals einen Purschen zu Poden schleudern wegen der gelegentlichen Verwendung einer Tütensoße. Manchmal geht's nicht anders.


Eine Messerspitze Forellenteig untermischen, gibt einen leicht fischigen Geschmack und wertet die Soße auch optisch enorm auf.


----------



## Minimax (26. November 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Eine Messerspitze Forellenteig untermischen, gibt einen leicht fischigen Geschmack und wertet die Soße auch optisch enorm auf.


Das geht nicht, ich muss die Glitzerpartikel einzeln aus dem Forellenteig puhlen, um sie auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt an reiche Bürgerstöchter als Schminkzutat zu verkaufen.
Harter Job, da ist die Missus mit ihrem Streichholz-Business weitaus erfolgreicher.


----------



## Blueser (27. November 2022)

Seltsame Früchte, welche hier gerade reifen ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. November 2022)

rustaweli ,
Deine Kreationen der georgischen Küche sehen fantastisch lecker aus.
Ich glaube, dass ich mich mal intensiver damit befassen sollte.

Danke für die Inspiration


----------



## rustaweli (27. November 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> rustaweli ,
> Deine Kreationen der georgischen Küche sehen fantastisch lecker aus.
> Ich glaube, dass ich mich mal intensiver damit befassen sollte.
> 
> Danke für die Inspiration


Danke schön und freue mich sehr über wachsendes Interesse an dieser Küche mit dazu einmaliger Tischkultur! 
Gibt auch schon wunderbare Kochbücher auf deutsch.


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. November 2022)

So, geht los. Auf das wir heute Abend passend essen können 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Fleisch macht den Anfang


----------



## Jason (27. November 2022)

Oben im Topf gibt es Grünkohl mit Polnischen Würstchen und in der Pfanne liegen Schweinemedallions mit Speck umwickelt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Als Beilage Spätzle und Herzoginkartoffeln.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. November 2022)

Sieht super aus 

Bei mir gab's ebend frische Hühnersuppe ohne Geschmacksverstärker - Alles selbst gemacht. 
Bei Kälte gar nich schlecht, mir brennen die Backen 

R. S.


----------



## hanzz (27. November 2022)

Liegt das Huhn noch im Kühlschrank?


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. November 2022)

endlich mal wieder einen Klassiker.
geschmorter Schweinenacken mit Kartoffel-Möhrengemüse und Soße.

mhhh, wie früher.


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. November 2022)

Es wird...


----------



## bic zip (27. November 2022)

Zuletzt mal wieder hier gesehen (16rabatt) und dran erinnert das noch welche im Froster schlummern.
deshalb heute Heringe mit Salzkartoffeln und grünem Salat.

(leider keine selbstgefangenen, hatte im September kein Glück in Hvide Sande)


----------



## Ostseesilber (27. November 2022)

Hatte uns der rustaweli schonmal an die Hand gegeben, wie man diese köstlichen Brote macht? Das muss ich unbedingt nachkochen bzw. backen.
Auch die Kombi mit der Aubergine ist genial. Letztere wird imO total unterschätzt und ist, in reichlich Olivenöl gebraten, einfach nur lecker.


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Liegt das Huhn noch im Kühlschrank?


Fast... Hatte nur noch 2 Flügel für die Suppe vorgesehen, noch nichma 1 Schenkel da 

Noch 2 Flügel mit BratBlumenkohl, Grilltomate, Schmorzwiebel und Soss Hollandaise ziehe ich mir nach der NFL heute Nacht rein... 

R. S.


----------



## hanzz (27. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Noch 2 Flügel mit BratBlumenkohl, Grilltomate, Schmorzwiebel und Soss Hollandaise ziehe ich mir nach der NFL heute Nacht rein...


Und morgen wieder Sport


----------



## Minimax (27. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Fast... Hatte nur noch 2 Flügel für die Suppe vorgesehen, noch nichma 1 Schenkel da
> 
> Noch 2 Flügel mit BratBlumenkohl, Grilltomate, Schmorzwiebel und Soss Hollandaise ziehe ich mir nach der NFL heute Nacht rein...
> 
> R. S.


Hört sich sich sehr gut an!


----------



## hanzz (27. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hört sich sich sehr gut an!


Ja das muss ich auch noch unterstreichen
Flügel sehen köstlich aus und mit gebratenem Blumenkohl holst mich immer hinterm Ofen her.


----------



## rustaweli (27. November 2022)

Heute weniger Aufwand. Die TK muß langsam Platz hergeben für die Festtage sowie die noch nicht gefangenen Winterkarpfen. Im Frühjahr sollen sie in den Rauch. 
Also




Wels stand heute auf der Tagesordnung, einfach mit guten Pommes. Das war es schon. 
Fragt nicht, habe auch schon überlegt, aber ein Schwangerschaftstest zeigte mir ein Negativ an. Hatte aber schon seit Tagen solch einen Heißhunger, Chili Cheese! Über Pommes! 
Also für mich somit Fisch, Chips, Cheese. Dazu noch Reste von gestern. 




Die erste Adventsladung Vanilekipferl ist auch erledigt. 




Schönen Wochenausklang Euch!


----------



## bic zip (27. November 2022)

Bereite auch grad Fast Food für das Deutschland Spiel vor, Kumpel kommt zum gucken.
Flügel und Unterkeule vom Hähnchen aus der Fritteuse, dazu gleich auch Pommes


----------



## hanzz (27. November 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Bereite auch grad Fast Food für das Deutschland Spiel vor, Kumpel kommt zum gucken.
> Flügel und Unterkeule vom Hähnchen aus der Fritteuse, dazu gleich auch Pommes
> Anhang anzeigen 425233
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425234


Klasse
Einfach nur Mehl oder ist das n BackBierteig?


----------



## Jan_Cux (27. November 2022)

Heute mal wieder Nitrosaminarme Mafia Torte


----------



## daci7 (27. November 2022)

Hier gabs heute Zanderfilet mit KaPü, grünem Salat und gebratenem Rosenkohl.
Bis auf den Salat und den Zander kamen noch alle "Hauptzutaten" aus dem Garten - hatte ich auch selten, Ende November.
Die Rosenköhlchen hab ich halbiert, für die Farbe zwei Möhren dazu geschnippelt und mit ordentlich geröstetem Knoblauch und Pinienkernen serviert - super lecker!







Groetjes
David


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. November 2022)

Sehr interessant.



daci7 schrieb:


> Pinienkernen


Schmecken die nach irgendwas oder sind die nur für's Auge?


----------



## hanzz (27. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sehr interessant.
> 
> 
> Schmecken die nach irgendwas oder sind die nur für's Auge?


Nussiger Knack


----------



## Blueser (27. November 2022)

Aber bitte leicht anrösten!


----------



## daci7 (27. November 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Aber bitte leicht anrösten!


Auf jeden Fall! Knoblauch und Kerne waren angeröstet


----------



## Jason (27. November 2022)

Beim Nachbarn leckere Pattyburger zubereitet. 








	

		
			
		

		
	
dazu noch Steakhaus  Pommes.

Gruß Jason


----------



## bic zip (27. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Klasse
> Einfach nur Mehl oder ist das n BackBierteig?


Ist nur Mehl mit Gewürzen









						American Buttermilk Fried Chicken Recipe by Tasty
					

Here's what you need: chicken drumsticks, chicken thighs, salt, pepper, oregano, paprika, white pepper, garlic powder, buttermilk, all-purpose flour, salt, pepper, paprika, garlic powder, cayenne pepper, oil




					tasty.co


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. November 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Bis auf den Salat und den Zander kamen noch alle "Hauptzutaten" aus dem Garten


anderenfalls würde Dein Garten von Gufianglern bevölkert


----------



## hanzz (28. November 2022)

Heut schnell gekocht. 
Viel Knoblauch, viel Paprika, viel Zwiebeln, viel Chilli, bisschen Hack, Salz Pfeffer, Kreuz und Schwarzkümmel, Dose gehackte Tomaten.


----------



## Ron73 (28. November 2022)

Der vorletzte Mops für dieses Jahr ist in Planung. 21 Uhr wird gebastelt


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (28. November 2022)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder Fisch...
Kabeljau-Filet und Bratkartoffeln mal anders, ein grüner Salat (Salatherzen) und ein feinherber Riesling von der Mosel dazu. 





Sorry, Bild etwas verrutscht...


----------



## rustaweli (28. November 2022)

Wochenende vorbei und es grüßet da der trotzdem geschätzte Alltagswahnsinn. Wie nun in der Frühschicht, kommt selbiger im Nachtdienst besonders zum Tragen. Normaler Großstadtstau heimwärts, Hobbys der Kids, Hausis, lernen und meine bessere Hälfte verlässt spät das Büro.
Sprich - leicht, schnell, lecker und ja, auch günstig!
Vor allem schnell, da gleich stressfrei und der immerwährende Brubbelfreund Tinnitus dieser Tage wieder frecher wird.




Nudeln mit Tomatensauce, geht immer! Gleich für 2 Tage gekocht. Mein bekannter Klecks Frischkäse samt Chiliflocken darf natürlich nicht fehlen.




Diskussionen über echten Parmesan, teuer, günstig, am Stück o gerieben, bitte ich aus Rücksicht gegenüber der momentanen Inflation und verschiedenen Budgets zu vernachlässigen!
Schöne Woche Euch!


----------



## Gert-Show (28. November 2022)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> Sorry, Bild etwas verrutscht...


Deshalb ist der Riesling nicht zu sehen?


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (28. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Deshalb ist der Riesling nicht zu sehen?



genau, und die leckeren Salatherzen auch nicht...
geb mir nächstens mehr Mühe


----------



## Blueser (29. November 2022)

Wie schon anderswo geschrieben, muss ich heute einen meiner Enkel verköstigen. Es gibt wiedermal Hänchenschenkel auf Ofengemüse.
Dazu hatte ich gestern schon die Keulen mit Knobi, Rosmarin, Thymian, Paprikapulver, Pfeffer, Salz und Öl mariniert. Das gleiche heute mit dem Gemüse gemacht.


----------



## hanzz (29. November 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Wie schon anderswo geschrieben, muss ich heute einen meiner Enkel verköstigen. Es gibt wiedermal Hänchenschenkel auf Ofengemüse.
> Dazu hatte ich gestern schon die Keulen mit Knobi, Rosmarin, Thymian, Paprikapulver, Pfeffer, Salz und Öl mariniert. Das gleiche heute mit dem Gemüse gemacht.
> Anhang anzeigen 425349


Exakt so mache ich es auch. TOP 
Manchmal noch mit Broccoli oder Auberginen, aber die dürfen dann erst später mit aufs Blech. Da reichen die letzten 20 Minuten.


----------



## Blueser (29. November 2022)

Broccoli sollte eigentlich auch noch drauf, hatte ich aber vergessen zu kaufen. Schmeckt aber auch so, denke ich ...


----------



## bic zip (29. November 2022)

die Hähnchen hätten für meinen Geschmack noch was länger gekonnt.

Aber wer rohe Zwiebeln und Kartoffeln isst, für den passt‘s


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. November 2022)

Filet war günstiger als Kotelett, also Filet wie Kotelett gebraten.


----------



## Blueser (29. November 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> die Hähnchen hätten für meinen Geschmack noch was länger gekonnt.
> 
> Aber wer rohe Zwiebeln und Kartoffeln isst, für den passt‘s


Gemach, gemach. Es kommt der fleischessende Enkel und nicht die Rohkost-Enkelin   .
Die Pfanne geht jetzt in den Ofen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. November 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Filet war günstiger als Kotelett, also Filet wie Kotelett gebraten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schöne Vorspeise.


----------



## Blueser (29. November 2022)

Wenn auch etwas trocken ...


----------



## Blueser (29. November 2022)

Hach, ein herrlicher Duft durchzieht die Wohnung. Die knoblauchgeschwängerte Luft macht Appetit...


----------



## bic zip (29. November 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Hach, ein herrlicher Duft durchzieht die Wohnung. Die knoblauchgeschwängerte Luft macht Appetit...


sieht gut aus, kann es förmlich riechen


----------



## bic zip (29. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schöne Vorspeise.


bei uns sagt man zu so einer Portion: „schlecht gespülte Teller“


----------



## Blueser (29. November 2022)

Fertig:


----------



## bic zip (30. November 2022)

Spitzkohl/Rosenkohl mit Speck und Kartoffeln angebraten, mit Gemüsebrühe abgelöscht und 15 Minuten köcheln lassen, zum Schluß ein Schuss Sahne rein.
(Bratwurst seperat gebraten)


----------



## Gert-Show (30. November 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Spitzkohl/Rosenkohl mit Speck und Kartoffeln angebraten, mit Gemüsebrühe abgelöscht und 15 Minuten köcheln lassen, zum Schluß ein Schuss Sahne rein.
> (Bratwurst seperat gebraten)
> Anhang anzeigen 425430
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425429


Einfach und sehr individuell, dafür (ganz wichtig) mit Inspiration und Liebe zubereitet. Ein tolles Wintergericht.


----------



## Floma (30. November 2022)

Tour de la Kühl-Gefrier-Kombi-Gerät


----------



## bic zip (30. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Einfach und sehr individuell, dafür (ganz wichtig) mit Inspiration und Liebe zubereitet. Ein tolles Wintergericht.


Dankeschön


----------



## Gert-Show (30. November 2022)

Ich habe heute den Jan gespielt. Teig mit Soße vom Lidl, darauf Hähnchen-Kebap mit Schinken, Ananas und geriebenem Mozzarella und etwas frischem Knoblauch.
Fertig ist die spezielle Mafia-Torte.


----------



## Ron73 (30. November 2022)

Heute geht das richtig schnell. Butterbrot dazu und ab dafür


----------



## Gert-Show (30. November 2022)

Oh, Ragout Fin, sehr lecker.


----------



## daci7 (30. November 2022)

Zander und Barsch von heut Mittag, Gemüsepfanne, grüner Salat und Wildreis mit einer Kokossoße. Top!


----------



## Gert-Show (30. November 2022)

daci7 bitte einmal ohne Salat! Adresse kommt per PN.


----------



## bic zip (1. Dezember 2022)

schnell ein Snack für das Spiel vorbereiten.
Kleines Fladenbrot mit Paprikamark,Buko,Feta,Rucola und Sucuk  

Soll laut Optigrill im knapp 8 Minuten fertig sein.


----------



## bic zip (1. Dezember 2022)

Er (Grill) hatte Recht


----------



## bic zip (1. Dezember 2022)

Wie zu erwarten war der Rucola tot und geschmacklos nach der Hitze  
ABER: das Sandwich war auch nicht so zugebacken wie erwartet!

Deshalb vor dem Verzehr nochmal aufgeklappt und eine Handvoll Rucola nachgelegt


----------



## hanzz (1. Dezember 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Handvoll Rucola nachgelegt


Bruder im Geiste 
Rucola rulez


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 67241 (1. Dezember 2022)

Gelöscht Mod, Wortwahl mal überdenken.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 67241 (1. Dezember 2022)

Meine Wortwahl überdenken?
Bitte lösche meinen Account, namenloser Moderator.


----------



## bic zip (1. Dezember 2022)

.


----------



## bic zip (1. Dezember 2022)

.


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. Dezember 2022)

Moin, 
Inspiriert durch Bluesers Hähnchen Traum.... 

Grillteller vom Hähnchen mit Soß' 

R. S.


----------



## Ron73 (2. Dezember 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Der vorletzte Mops für dieses Jahr ist in Planung. 21 Uhr wird gebastelt


Wie gewonnen, so zerronnen. Geplant waren die fertigen Möpse für die Weihnachtsfeier meiner Frau. Heute war sie auch nochmal aktiv … das war der Gegenwert für mich


----------



## Ostseesilber (2. Dezember 2022)

Süßkartoffelkumpir, veggi aber gut.


----------



## bic zip (2. Dezember 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Wie gewonnen, so zerronnen. Geplant waren die fertigen Möpse für die Weihnachtsfeier meiner Frau. Heute war sie auch nochmal aktiv … das war der Gegenwert für mich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sigara Börek ?


----------



## bic zip (2. Dezember 2022)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Süßkartoffelkumpir, veggi aber gut.








die KichererbsenBohnenpfanne hätte Bud auch geschmeckt


----------



## Ron73 (2. Dezember 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Sigara Börek ?


Jawolla und die restlichen 30 gingen mit zur Weihnachtsfeier


----------



## bic zip (2. Dezember 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Jawolla und die restlichen 30 gingen mit zur Weihnachtsfeier


Lecker  

oh, du armer!5-6 hätte deine Frau dir aber lassen können.


----------



## Ron73 (2. Dezember 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Lecker
> 
> oh, du armer!5-6 hätte deine Frau dir aber lassen können.


Hab ich ihr auch gesagt ... aber ja nun ... Frauen halt. Aber, sie hat von mir den Auftrag bekommen, jeden nicht angefassten Rollmops wieder mit nach Hause zu bringen. Da war ich schlau und hab mir 3 bei Seite gelegt ... ohne Worte!


----------



## hanzz (2. Dezember 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Da war ich schlau und hab mir 3 bei Seite gelegt


----------



## Ron73 (2. Dezember 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Sigara Börek ?


Aber um mal ernst zu bleiben, Sigara Börek ist doch Endstufe. Mit dem richtigen Käse und gutem geröstetem Sesam ist das sau lecker.


----------



## bic zip (2. Dezember 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Aber um mal ernst zu bleiben, Sigara Börek ist doch Endstufe. Mit dem richtigen Käse und gutem geröstetem Sesam ist das sau lecker.


 Auf jeden Fall!
Die gekauften zum fertig braten gehn so.

Aber selbstgerollt, wie du sagst mit Feta (esse ich am liebsten) und in Olivenöl ausgebacken….lecker!
Dazu als Dipp 10% Sahnejoghurt mit Minze und Knoblauch


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (3. Dezember 2022)

Pellkartoffeln mit Quark und Leinöl.....






Ich hatte mal wieder richtig Bock drauf....


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (3. Dezember 2022)

Heute gibt es eins meiner Lieblingsgerichte in dieser Jahreszeit. Kartoffelgulasch. Man macht im Prinzip eine Brühe wie bei einem richtigen Gulasch (nur etwas dünner) darin werden Kartoffeln gekocht und zum Schluss kommt Fleischwurst mit rein.
Meine Frau hat ne Menge solcher deftigen Rezepte drauf ein träumchen
Gegesen wird das ganze dann mit Nudeln.
Bei dem Wetter im Moment genau das richtige


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Dezember 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Wie gewonnen, so zerronnen. Geplant waren die fertigen Möpse für die Weihnachtsfeier meiner Frau...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Op - Termin verschoben? 

R. S.


----------



## hanzz (3. Dezember 2022)

Burger und Pommes mit Ketchup


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Dezember 2022)

Heute gibt es Variationen vom Limosin Rind. Die Rippen liegen schon seit halb zwei auf dem Grill
	

		
			
		

		
	






Dazu gibt es Roast Beef auf Gemüsebett mit Knoblauch und Kräutern


----------



## Floma (3. Dezember 2022)

Dem Kälteeinbruch muss man unmittelbar und konsequent begegnen. Wehret den Anfängen! 

Boeuf bourguignon schien mir die passende Reaktion zu sein.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (3. Dezember 2022)

"Spanisches Omelett"
....mit noch ein paar mehr Zutaten, Resteverwertung....





Hat mein Frauchen gut gemacht, super lecker


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Dezember 2022)

Ach, war das herrlich. Rippchen nach der Prozedur wie immer ziemlich geschrumpft, aber von alleine auseinander fallend...
	

		
			
		

		
	






Roastbeef auf Gemüsebett war absolut zum verlieben...


----------



## Mescalero (4. Dezember 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Wie gewonnen, so zerronnen. Geplant waren die fertigen Möpse für die Weihnachtsfeier meiner Frau. Heute war sie auch nochmal aktiv … das war der Gegenwert für mich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine Frau hat eine türkische Klientin, von der wir schon mehrmals Böreks bekommen haben. Der Witz ist: die sind nur minimal gewürzt und verursachen trotzdem eine Geschmacksexplosion beim Essen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> darin werden Kartoffeln gekocht und zum Schluss kommt Fleischwurst mit rein.


hier nennt man das Lyonertopf


----------



## rustaweli (4. Dezember 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> hier nennt man das Lyonertopf


In meiner Kindheit war das leckerer Wurstgulasch. Was mochte ich da das Schulessen mit Kartoffelbrei. Neben Beamtenstippe, Kartoffeln und Gewürzgürkchen. Wie auch daheim. Was für Erinnerungen - selbst eingelegte Gurken, Senfgürkchen oder kleine Maiskölbchen. Alles selbst gemacht, nur den Jungmais aus "holten" wir familiär in Nacht u Nebelaktionen vom Felde. Schöne Erinnerungen!


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Dezember 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> hier nennt man das Lyonertopf


Lyoner (alternativ Fleischwurst) in Würfel schneiden, scharf anbraten und beiseite stellen.
2 große Zwiebeln in Ringe schneiden und im selben Fett glasig braten, mit einem Esslöffel Tomatenmark tomatisieren und mit einem Glas Rotwein ablöschen.
die Lyoner hinzufügen, mit Gemüsebrühe auffüllen und mit Pfeffer und Salz abschmecken. Frische kleingehackte Kräuter wie Rosmarin und Thymian sowie ordentlich 
feingehackter Knoblauch hinzufügen und mit kalter Butter binden.
Dazu passen Salzkartoffeln, Nudeln oder Spätzle


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> In meiner Kindheit war das leckerer Wurstgulasch. Was mochte ich da das Schulessen mit Kartoffelbrei. Neben Beamtenstippe, Kartoffeln und Gewürzgürkchen. Wie auch daheim. Was für Erinnerungen - selbst eingelegte Gurken, Senfgürkchen oder kleine Maiskölbchen. Alles selbst gemacht, nur den Jungmais aus "holten" wir familiär in Nacht u Nebelaktionen vom Felde. Schöne Erinnerungen!


ja stimmt.
Nur ist heutzutage eine halbwegs gute Lyoner oder Fleischwurst wesentlich teurer als Goulasch halb und halb


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Dezember 2022)

nach langer Zeit habe ich mal wieder ein Kaninchen zubereitet.
Dazu gab es ein Mix aus Möhren, Kartoffeln und Wirsing. (War halt noch da), schmeckte aber vorzüglich


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. Dezember 2022)

Panierte Nackenkotteletts mit frischem Gemüse 

R. S.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Panierte Nackenkotteletts mit frischem Gemüse


Das Gemüse gefällt mir besonders


----------



## rustaweli (4. Dezember 2022)

Dann reihen wir uns auch einmal wieder in die leckeren Gerichte hier ein. 
Gestern blieb nicht wirklich Zeit zum Kochen. Nachmittags von Arbeit heim, duschen, Kaffee und dann zum weihnachtlichen Kooperationenskonzert von Kreuz, - wie Schulchor der Kleinen. War schön! Dafür blieb aber nur Zeit für Salat mit Sahnesoße, Hühnchen und Brot zum Ditschen. 












Heute war dann 2.Adventsbacken angesagt. Hier die selbstgemachten Plätzchen neben unserem selbstgemachten Adventskranz. 




Zum frühen Abend verwerteten wir den Rest Nusscreme von letztem Wochenende.




Huhn in Nusssauce und einfach Baguette dazu, bevor nachher wieder die Arbeit ruft. Aber die 3 Wochen Weihnachtsurlaub sind zum Greifen nah! 




Schönen Adventssonntag Euch!


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. Dezember 2022)

Kräutersaiblinge, Braune und Weiße Champingons, Speck, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch und Rührei.


----------



## Skott (4. Dezember 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> *Kräutersaiblinge*, Braune und Weiße Champingons, Speck, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch und Rührei.
> Anhang anzeigen 425751
> Anhang anzeigen 425752


...wo denn, ich sehe gar keinen Fisch auf den Bildern...?   (duck und wech)


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. Dezember 2022)

Ja ok die heißen Seitlinge... schwimmen können sie aber trotzdem


----------



## bic zip (5. Dezember 2022)

Paprikagemüse mit Hack


----------



## Floma (5. Dezember 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Paprikagemüse mit Hack
> Anhang anzeigen 425791


Ich hab erst Panikgemüse mit Hack gelesen und wegen der Farben fand ich das total schlüssig. Klassische Udo-Lindenberg-Kunst.


----------



## bic zip (5. Dezember 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Ich hab erst Panikgemüse mit Hack gelesen und wegen der Farben fand ich das total schlüssig. Klassische Udo-Lindenberg-Kunst.


…und die Kartoffen dann in Eierlikörchen gekocht


----------



## Blueser (6. Dezember 2022)

Da sich der besagte Enkel heute wieder bei mir zwischenparkt, gab es indisches Butter Chicken mit Garam Masala. Gekocht vom Monsieur Cuisine


----------



## Ostseesilber (6. Dezember 2022)

Kartoffelstampf, Rosenkohl und Scheiben vom geräucherten Halibutt, ungewohnte Kombi, hat aber geschmeckt


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (6. Dezember 2022)

Heute gab's wieder leckere Fischnudeln bei mir, mache ich entweder mit Thun-oder Lachsfilet, funktioniert auch mit anderen, grätenfreien Fischfilets. 

Filet salzen, mit gepresstem Knoblauch einreiben, pfeffern und mit Kräutern der Provence sowie Paprika würzen. 
Nudelwasser aufsetzen. Wenn es kocht, z. B. Fusili hinzugeben. Während die 10 min. kochen, das Fischfilet braten, daß es zusammen mit den Nudeln fertig ist. 
Dieses in der Pfanne zerteilen und ein Stück Butter in den leeren Nudel-Topf geben. Die abgegossenen Nudeln hineingeben, nochmal schön erhitzen und das zerteilte Fischfilet hinzugeben und vermischen. 

Dazu schmeckt die Cocktail-Soße von Knorr ausgezeichnet! 
Pro Portion etwa 125-130gr. Filet nehmen.


----------



## hanzz (6. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Heute gab's wieder leckere Fischnudeln bei mir, mache ich entweder mit Thun-oder Lachsfilet, funktioniert auch mit anderen, grätenfreien Fischfilets.
> 
> Filet salzen, mit gepresstem Knoblauch einreiben, pfeffern und mit Kräutern der Provence sowie Paprika würzen.
> Nudelwasser aufsetzen. Wenn es kocht, z. B. Fusili hinzugeben. Während die 10 min. kochen, das Fischfilet braten, daß es zusammen mit den Nudeln fertig ist.
> ...


kleine Empfehlung für nächste Mal. Lass die Cocktailsauce wech.

Zum Fisch Knoblauc mit anbraten, ggf. wenn du es magst noch Blattspinat mit andünsten, mit Sahne ablöschen und dann die Nudeln auch mit in die Pfanne. Wird schlotziger und runder. Gabel für Gabel.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> kleine Empfehlung für nächste Mal. Lass die Cocktailsauce wech.
> 
> Zum Fisch Knoblauc mit anbraten, ggf. wenn du es magst noch Blattspinat mit andünsten, mit Sahne ablöschen und dann die Nudeln auch mit in die Pfanne. Wird schlotziger und runder. Gabel für Gabel.


Du bist mir zuvor gekommen.


----------



## Naish82 (6. Dezember 2022)

Jup… volle Zustimmung, da sind der Fantasie keine Grenzen gesetzt. Frische cocktailtomaten, Zucchini usw. Oder statt Sahne „gutes“ Olivenöl, junger ruccula und frischen Parmesan…


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (6. Dezember 2022)

Die Cocktail-Soße bleibt bei mir zukünftig. Ihr könnt gerne mein Rezept auf eure Vorschläge beim Nachkochen verändern oder verbessern, die Geschmäcker und Ansprüche sind eben verschieden. 

Bei mir schmeckt das Essen mit dem geringsten (auch zeitlichem)  Aufwand eben am besten!


----------



## Minimax (6. Dezember 2022)

So ein schönes Stück Thunfisch wäre mir zu schade zum Durchbraten und Zerbröseln. Das würd ich lediglich die Pfanne küssen lassen, und dann etwas Salz, Pefferaussemühle und ein Spritzer Zitrone.

Aber ein leckeres Nudelmampfi mit Sahne, Lachsstückchen, Minitomätchen ist natürlich was leckeres, gerne grüne Tagliatelle fürs Auge.


----------



## hanzz (6. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Die Cocktail-Soße bleibt bei mir zukünftig. Ihr könnt gerne mein Rezept auf eure Vorschläge beim Nachkochen verändern oder verbessern, die Geschmäcker und Ansprüche sind eben verschieden.
> 
> Bei mir schmeckt das Essen mit dem geringsten (auch zeitlichem)  Aufwand eben am besten!


War ja auch gar nicht bös gemeint. Wollt dir nicht die Butter vom, äh Cocktailsauce vom Fisch nehmen und Dich ein wenig inspirieren.

Mich hast auf jeden Fall heut inspiriert, so was gibts heut bei mir auch.


Minimax schrieb:


> gerne grüne Tagliatelle fürs Auge.


Wahrscheinlich so. Vielleicht aber auch ohne Fisch, aber mit Innenfilets vom Gockel.


----------



## Gert-Show (6. Dezember 2022)

So, Feierabend und zu Hause angekommen.
Gleich geht es los.


----------



## hanzz (6. Dezember 2022)

Gesagt, getan
Feierabend
Konnt mich was eher von der Arbeit schleichen. 
Kann ich wenigstens noch ein Spiel schauen.


----------



## JottU (6. Dezember 2022)

Ja, so Fischnudeln funktionieren auch super mit geräuchertem Fisch.


----------



## Gert-Show (6. Dezember 2022)

Ich gestehe den Fauxpas und bin für die Buße bereit, aber mein Holzkohlengrill Germanenfeuer war out of order und ich musste die Thüringer, welche mir auf dem Heimweg von der Familienfeier am Wochenende in den Einkaufskorb fielen, in der Pfanne zubereiten.
Aber mit leckeren Bratkartoffeln, selbstgemachter Currysoße und Born-Senf war es trotzdem lecker.


----------



## yukonjack (6. Dezember 2022)

Ich esse gerne mal ne Bratwurst vom Grill. Habe auf meiner Fahrtstrecke einen Imbisswagen auf der Route, da gibt`s für mich die beste Wurst. (Holzkohlegrill) .Hab mir mal 10 Rohlinge mit nach Hause genommen und in der Pfanne gebraten. 
Kannste vergessen, Geschmack wie Laterne ganz unten.


----------



## Gert-Show (6. Dezember 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich esse gerne mal ne Bratwurst vom Grill. Habe auf meiner Fahrtstrecke einen Imbisswagen auf der Route, da gibt`s für mich die beste Wurst. (Holzkohlegrill) .Hab mir mal 10 Rohlinge mit nach Hause genommen und in der Pfanne gebraten.
> Kannste vergessen, Geschmack wie Laterne ganz unten.


Ich bin bei dir, es geht nix über Holzkohle, aber die Würste vom Thüringer Hof Heldrungen (ich hatte die mit etwas mehr Majoran genommen) schmecken auch aus der Pfanne.


----------



## Mescalero (7. Dezember 2022)

Wir haben letztes WE ein Päckchen gefrorene Würste im Tiefkühler gefunden und in der Pfanne gebrutzelt - für ein paar Bratwürste schmeiß ich keinen Grill an.

Das geht schon, nimmt man halt etwas mehr Senf.


----------



## hanzz (7. Dezember 2022)

Resteverwertung
Rest Sahne und Fleisch von gestern
Zwiebeln, Fleisch und Knoblauch angebraten
Tomätchen, Oregano, Rosmarin, Salz und Pfeffer 

Sahne bei und auf den olivengeölten Rucola

Und ein paar geröstete gehackte Walnüsse und Sonnenblumen/Pinienkerne darauf.


----------



## hanzz (7. Dezember 2022)

Und ein Espresso hinterher


----------



## vonda1909 (7. Dezember 2022)

Ich lasse 14 Tage  kochen und das  ist lecker


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Dezember 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 425912
> 
> Ich lasse 14 Tage  kochen und das  ist lecker
> 
> ...


Wasn das Grüne... Absinth? 

R. S.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Dezember 2022)

Spinatsaft?


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wasn das Grüne... Absinth?
> 
> R. S.


Ausgepresster Grinch


----------



## Ladi74 (8. Dezember 2022)

Mal ganz von dem grünen Zeug ab,  ob geschredderter Frosch, Grinch oder sonst ein Grüner.
Pommes mit Majo, gebratene Paprika und noch ein gebratenes Makrelenfilet?
Den restlichen Beilagen konnte ich leider nicht identifizieren.
Das schreit, förmlich, nach ner Flasche Kräuter zum Nachspühlen!


----------



## Ladi74 (8. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Heute gab's wieder leckere Fischnudeln bei mir, mache ich entweder mit Thun-oder Lachsfilet, funktioniert auch mit anderen, grätenfreien Fischfilets.
> 
> Filet salzen, mit gepresstem Knoblauch einreiben, pfeffern und mit Kräutern der Provence sowie Paprika würzen.
> Nudelwasser aufsetzen. Wenn es kocht, z. B. Fusili hinzugeben. Während die 10 min. kochen, das Fischfilet braten, daß es zusammen mit den Nudeln fertig ist.
> Dieses in der Pfanne zerteilen und ein Stück Butter in den leeren Nudel-Topf geben. Die abgegossenen Nudeln hineingeben, nochmal schön erhitzen und das zerteilte Fischfilet hinzugeben und vermischen.


Oh man, das erinnert mich an Studentenzeiten. Nudeln/Reis mit Fisch waren Kult!
Früh 4Uhr aus nem Bergwerk/Höhle (keine Kneipe) heimgekommen. Dann gab's Nudeln/ Reis mit Hering in Tomatensoße oder Thunfischdose mit Ketchup.

Das Ganze geht aber auch mit ner Dose Leberwurst. Die verläuft schön, über den Nudeln.
Entweder mag man es oder ist einfach nur hungrig.;-))


----------



## vonda1909 (8. Dezember 2022)

Das war so ein Begrüßung   .Süß  ohne Alkohol...


----------



## Gert-Show (8. Dezember 2022)

Heute gibt es Paella. Da Missus die Meeresfrüchte nicht mag (ich auch nicht unbedingt), gibt’s das Gericht mit Hähnchen und Wildlachs.


----------



## bic zip (8. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Heute gibt es Paella. Da Missus die Meeresfrüchte nicht mag (ich auch nicht unbedingt), gibt’s das Gericht mit Hähnchen und Wildlachs.
> Anhang anzeigen 425946
> Anhang anzeigen 425947
> Anhang anzeigen 425948


Danke.Danke!  

Du hast mir geholfen die Leberwurst mit Nudeln aus dem Kopf bekommen


----------



## Blueser (8. Dezember 2022)

Apropos Leberwurst: werde mir mal wieder ein Torero-Schnittchen machen müssen. Lange nicht mehr gegessen ...


----------



## bic zip (8. Dezember 2022)

Noch nie gehört, erzähl!


----------



## Blueser (8. Dezember 2022)

Leicht geröstetes Brot mit Leberwurst bestreichen. Da drauf Tomatenscheiben und Zwiebelringe legen und über alles Spiegelei. Man kann die Leberwurst auch noch mit Senf bestreichen, finde ich persönlich am leckersten. Würzen nach gusto ...


----------



## silverfish (8. Dezember 2022)

Putenflügel mit Beilagen.
War besser als es aussieht.


----------



## Jason (9. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 425957
> 
> Putenflügel mit Beilagen.
> War besser als es aussieht.


Eieiei, auf den Bild sieht es  nicht köstlich aus, aber es hat bestimmt geschmeckt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Putenflügel mit Beilagen.
> War besser als es aussieht.



Klingt lecker aber das Bild ist sehr unscharf.
Kannst du dir nächstes Mal bitte ne Brille aufsetzen zum Fotografieren? So erkenne ich nix.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Dezember 2022)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Thunfischdose mit Ketchup.


Hallo,

Thunfisch mit Ketchup?  
Bevor ich das esse, würde ich auswandern.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Ladi74 (9. Dezember 2022)

Wir waren jung und hatten kein Geld.)


----------



## heinzi (9. Dezember 2022)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Wir waren jung und hatten kein Geld.)


Und leider auch keinen Geschmack


----------



## silverfish (9. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Klingt lecker aber das Bild ist sehr unscharf.
> Kannst du dir nächstes Mal bitte ne Brille aufsetzen zum Fotografieren? So erkenne ich nix.


 Ich darf wohl nicht so dicht rangehen ,daß die Kameralinse beschlägt vom heissen Essen.


----------



## yukonjack (9. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Leicht geröstetes Brot mit Leberwurst bestreichen. Da drauf Tomatenscheiben und Zwiebelringe legen und über alles Spiegelei. Man kann die Leberwurst auch noch mit Senf bestreichen, finde ich persönlich am leckersten. Würzen nach gusto ...


Leberwurst, Spiegelei und Senf ? Da muss mit deinen Geschmacksnerven irgendwas nicht i.O. sein. Sonst hört sich das ganz gut an.


----------



## silverfish (9. Dezember 2022)

Fisch im Teigmantel ( Ortho hatte Zeitmangel draus gemacht)
Böhnchen und Salzkartoffeln. Teller leicht überladen  Das geht besser.
Das kommt davon wenn man beim Kochen keine Ruhe hat. Irgend ein Ar...
ruft immer an.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Dezember 2022)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Wir waren jung und hatten kein Geld.)


Hallo,

das ist es nicht, was ich meine. Ich meine die Kombination Thunfisch mit Ketchup - hört sich an wie "Sauerkraut mit Karbid" und schmeckt dann wahrscheinlich auch ähnlich  .

Gruß
Lajos


----------



## rustaweli (9. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Leicht geröstetes Brot mit Leberwurst bestreichen. Da drauf Tomatenscheiben und Zwiebelringe legen und über alles Spiegelei. Man kann die Leberwurst auch noch mit Senf bestreichen, finde ich persönlich am leckersten. Würzen nach gusto ...


Passend dazu noch noch schwäbischen Tequila. Obstler und anstelle Zitrone u Salz -  Blutwurst u Senf!


----------



## bic zip (9. Dezember 2022)

Kleinigkeiten zum Bier.
Teigecken mit Feta/Petersilie/Ruccola

Teigblätter in Streifen schneiden, (immer 2 Blätter übereinander) Klecks Käse drauf, dreieckig falten, in Eiermilch tunken, SesamSchwarzkümmel drauf und 17 Minuten Oberunterhitze mittlere Schiene.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Dezember 2022)

Die sehen richtig gut aus.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> as geht besser.
> Das kommt davon wenn man beim Kochen keine Ruhe hat.


Zeitmangel eben


----------



## Ostseesilber (9. Dezember 2022)

Flammkuchen mit etwas zuviel Käse...


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Dezember 2022)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> zuviel Käse...



...ist immer gut.


----------



## Mescalero (9. Dezember 2022)

Zu viel Käse ist wie billige Diamanten  - gibt's nicht.


----------



## Vanner (9. Dezember 2022)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> mit etwas zuviel Käse



Zu viel Käse gibt es nicht.


----------



## Jan_Cux (9. Dezember 2022)

Heute werde ich schon das Essen für´s Wochenende kochen.  Es wird Gulasch geben. Sonst steh ich morgen wieder 2 Stunden in der Küche und hab mich quasi satt gerochen. Ihr kennt das ja... Morgen denn nur noch warm machen und auch mal nen vollen Teller verdrücken.
Heute gab es Fusili mit Bolognese. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## hanzz (9. Dezember 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Heute werde ich schon das Essen für´s Wochenende kochen.  Es wird Gulasch geben. Sonst steh ich morgen wieder 2 Stunden in der Küche und hab mich quasi satt gerochen. Ihr kennt das ja... Morgen denn nur noch warm machen und auch mal nen vollen Teller verdrücken.
> Heute gab es Fusili mit Bolognese.
> 
> Viele Grüße


Gulasch am nächsten Tag schmeckt eh nochmal besser


----------



## silverfish (9. Dezember 2022)

Zweimal Salat. Einmal Pute für Sie und Scampi für mich.


----------



## Jan_Cux (9. Dezember 2022)

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## Blueser (9. Dezember 2022)

Sieht nach einem guten Gulasch aus ...


----------



## Jason (10. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Sieht nach einem guten Gulasch aus ...


Davon gehe ich auch mal aus. Das gibt sicherlich einen Gaumenschmaus. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## yukonjack (10. Dezember 2022)

Ja aber was soll denn schon wieder dieser Senf da auf dem Brett, ich hoffe nur Deko.


----------



## Mikesch (10. Dezember 2022)

Die Dosenpilze sind schlimmer.


----------



## bic zip (10. Dezember 2022)

Zwiebel/Fleischverhältnis passt schonmal!
Alles andere ist Kür.

 ich würds gern probieren


----------



## sprogoe (10. Dezember 2022)

So geht Gulasch und nicht anders:




__





						Rezept - Original ungarischer Gulasch
					

Dieses Gulasch-Rezept wurde mir von einem ehemaligen ungarischen Kollegen gezeigt, es ist also so original ungarisch, wie es nur sein kann. Rindfleisch (Rinderwade, Rinderhals), sofern nicht bereits fertiges Gulaschfleisch gekauft, in relativ große Stücke (meine Kollege sagte: ‘So große wie …...



					www.kochproben.info


----------



## Skott (10. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Zweimal Salat. Einmal Pute für Sie und Scampi für mich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo lieber silverfish , deine Kochkünste und dein Kocheifer in allen Ehren... 
...aber deine Fotos haben etwas von abstrakter Kunst..., das kann doch jetzt bei einem Salat nicht an einer von dampfendem Essen beschlagenen Linse liegen, oder??
Ich habe fast das Gefühl, dass du auf deiner Linse einen ganz dicken Fettfilm hast, der ein Scharfstellen verhindert oder sogar unmöglich macht...
Nichts für ungut...


----------



## Mescalero (10. Dezember 2022)

Mayo auf der Linse, Ketchup in den Mikroritzen und dann ein neues Handy wollen....Das sind mir die Richtigen!


----------



## silverfish (10. Dezember 2022)

Ooch das Handy ist so gut wie neu. 
Die Wohnung ist zu kalt. 
Der Schimmer auf den Speisen ist Expressionismus.Thats Art  ! ! ! 
Skott 
Wenn ich Kocheifer an den Tag lege sieht's auf den Tellern pompöser aus.
Das sind einfache Gerichte ausm Lameng.


----------



## silverfish (10. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Mayo auf der Linse, Ketchup in den Mikroritzen und dann ein neues Handy wollen....Das sind mir die Richtigen!


Du also auch Brutus .


----------



## heinzi (10. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Ooch das Handy ist so gut wie neu.


Hast du das Handy vielleicht von Nobbie 1962 geerbt? Das wäre zumindest eine Erklärung.


----------



## silverfish (10. Dezember 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Hast du das Handy vielleicht von Nobbie 1962 geerbt? Das wäre zumindest eine Erklärung.


Nöö.  Aber irgendwas lässt man sich einfallen um im Gespräch zu sein.
Wenn se nicht mehr lästern ,biste tot.


----------



## silverfish (10. Dezember 2022)

Soo hier noch das Frühstück. Bratkartoffelscheiben mit Hackbratenscheibe.
EXTRA  leicht eingetrübt.


----------



## heinzi (10. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Soo hier noch das Frühstück. Bratkartoffelscheiben mit Hackbratenscheibe.
> EXTRA  leicht eingetrübt.
> 
> 
> ...


Also wenn es das Bild schon nicht hergibt, dann müssen deine Beschreibungen besser werden.


----------



## Tikey0815 (10. Dezember 2022)

Essen ist bald fertig


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Dezember 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Essen ist bald fertig
> Anhang anzeigen 426071



Ist das ne Brat-App?


----------



## Tikey0815 (10. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist das ne Brat-App?


Thermometer App, ist ganz nett, dass man nicht im Kalten sitzen muss um die Temperatur im Grill zu kontrollieren


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Dezember 2022)

Kuhl.
Und was für'n Thermometer gehört dazu?


----------



## Tikey0815 (10. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kuhl.
> Und was für'n Thermometer gehört dazu?


Google mal nach MEATER Thermometer


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Dezember 2022)

THX!


----------



## Blueser (10. Dezember 2022)

Aber ein satter Preis, über 100€ ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Dezember 2022)

Jupp. Hab auch gerade gestaunt.


----------



## rustaweli (10. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Aber ein satter Preis, über 100€ ...


Dann doch lieber wärmer anziehen!


----------



## Tikey0815 (10. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp. Hab auch gerade gestaunt.


Lohnt sich aber, für mich punktete die drahtlosigkeit. Sehr cool wenn man sein Hähnchen auf der Roti zubereitet und es dürfte ein paar Jahre länger halten als die billig China Plastik Bomber


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Dezember 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich aber, für mich punktete die drahtlosigkeit. Sehr cool wenn man sein Hähnchen auf der Roti zubereitet und es dürfte ein paar Jahre länger halten als die billig China Plastik Bomber



Ist made in germany ja?


----------



## Tikey0815 (10. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist made in germany ja?


Geh ich von aus


----------



## Minimax (10. Dezember 2022)

Verflucht, Jungs.
Am Mittwoch gibt's bei mir auf Arbeit eine total freiwillige Weihnachtsfeier und jeder kann total freiwillig und zwanglos Essen mitbringen.

Ich hab mich aus Verlegenheit und Schwäche freiwillig dazu gemeldet Frikadellen mitzubringen. 

Da ich noch nie Frikadellen gemacht habe (Ja wirklich!) mach ich heute nen Testlauf mit reduzierter Menge. Es versteht sich von selbst, das ich dabei arbeitsökonomisch geschickt vorgehen möchte. Das bedeutet Semmelbrösel statt Einweichbrötchen, und besonders die Herstellung im Backofen. Zwiebelwürfel mussten natürlich vorher angedünstet  werden, und natürlich kleine Exemplare als Häppchen formen. Ich hab auch grosszügig Paprika und Chili verwendet, da das eine etwas exotischere Farbe und Schärfe gibt.
	

		
			
		

		
	







So, ab in die Röhre, mal sehen bald bin ich klüger...


----------



## hanzz (10. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> ab in die Röhre


Röhre? 

Frikadellen werden gebraten. 
Senf muss rein. 
Semmelbrösel geht, aber Ei auch bei.


----------



## Mescalero (10. Dezember 2022)

In manchen Gegenden wird etwas Tomatenmark mit in die Masse geknetet - gibt noch mehr Farbe und rundet das Aroma etwas in Richtung "fruchtig" ab.


----------



## Minimax (10. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Röhre?
> 
> Frikadellen werden gebraten.
> Senf muss rein.
> Semmelbrösel geht, aber Ei auch bei.


Die Rezepte sind ja Legion. Richtigerweise werden sie gebraten, aber ich halte die Backofenmethode für die es zahlreiche Rezepte gibt in diesem Fall zur mengenmässigen Zubereitung für praktischer.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Röhre?



In der Röhre werden se magerer und auch knusprig aber das "gebratene-Zwiebel-Aroma" fehlt ein bisschen.


----------



## hanzz (10. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Rezepte sind ja Legion. Richtigerweise werden sie gebraten, aber ich halte die Backofenmethode für die es zahlreiche Rezepte gibt in diesem Fall zur mengenmässigen Zubereitung für praktischer.


Unter dem Aspekt natürlich völlig richtig.
Sehen farblich auf jeden Fall spannend aus.
Und probieren mit deiner Würze würde ich auch gern.


----------



## Minimax (10. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Und probieren mit deine Würze würde ich auch gern.


Erös Pistar, die Schwere Artillerie der Pikanten Würzung, sehr empfehlenswert.
Ich vermute das Endergebnis wird eher so in Richtung Cevapcici/Köfte gehen, alles etwas balkanischer.


----------



## silverfish (10. Dezember 2022)

Bin gespannt auf Fertigbilder Minimax.

Hab vor vielen Jahren auch ab und zu innere Röhre gemacht. Geht nicht schneller als mit Pfanne.
Geschmacklich ziehe ich Pfanne vor.


----------



## Blueser (10. Dezember 2022)

So muss das ...


----------



## rustaweli (10. Dezember 2022)

Kenne Fleischküchle auch nur gebraten. Oder in der Mikro, fertige, wenn es schnell gehen muß und nach Kindertrainings Burger die erste Wahl sind.
Ansonsten Semmelbrösel(alte Weckle), Ei, Zwiebel, Würze und ab in die Pfanne.
Gutes Gelingen Minimax, wird schon!


----------



## Minimax (10. Dezember 2022)

So das ist glaub ich geglückt.
 22min im Ofen, sieht gut aus, auch noch elastisch/saftig. Scheint keine Hexerei zu sein. Leider etwas zu viel Salz, und die Zwiebelstücken muss ich feiner schneiden und evtl. etwas Petersilie fürs Auge. Aber das sind Details. So kanns am Mittwoch bzw. Dienstag klappen.
Prima aufwandslose Partybällchen bzw -Häppchen und kein Brat/Kochdunst in der ganzen Bude.


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Dezember 2022)

Das mit dem Backofen würde ICH nich machen.
Sind einige / viele Moslems vertreten?
Dann Rinderhack.
Sonst halb und halb.
Was auch sehr gut kommt is mit Lammhack/Rind vom Türken.
Paprikapulver, Zwiebel, Eier, Brösel, Salz Pfeffer und das Brät vorher mal abschmecken, verträgt recht viel Salz und Gewürze.
Was auch gut kommt is Curry.
Ich fülle meine noch gerne mit Feta/Hirtenkäse.
Nich zu klein Formen, werden sonst trocken.
Im Laufe der Feier werden die Gäste blauer und der Appetit grösser...

R. S.


----------



## Minimax (10. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Sind einige / viele Moslems vertreten?
> Dann Rinderhack.


Richtig, dachte ich auch schon. Andererseits ists ein geisteswissenschaftliches Institut mit entsprechender Personalstruktur (husthust)n das bedeutet da sind so viele verschiedenste und _diverseseste_ Nahrungstabus vertreten, das ma da prinzipiell für jeden/jede/jedes eine Privatfrikadelle kreieren müsste. Ich glaub einige betrachten selbst das Konzept eines Fleischbällchens als strukturell gewalttätig bzw. faschistoid. Aber herrje, die Würfel sind gefallen:

Ich knall einfach ne ausreichende Menge von aufwandslosen Backofenfrikkos aufs Buffet, und erfahrungsgemäß wird der Glühwein seine Wirkung tun und sie werden alle verputzt werden.


----------



## rustaweli (10. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> So das ist glaub ich geglückt.
> 22min im Ofen, sieht gut aus, auch noch elastisch/saftig. Scheint keine Hexerei zu sein. Leider etwas zu viel Salz, und die Zwiebelstücken muss ich feiner schneiden und evtl. etwas Petersilie fürs Auge. Aber das sind Details. So kanns am Mittwoch bzw. Dienstag klappen.
> Prima aufwandslose Partybällchen bzw -Häppchen und kein Brat/Kochdunst in der ganzen Bude.
> Anhang anzeigen 426117


Sehen doch gut aus! Vielleicht etwas größer und flacher andrücken vorm Backen, wirkt voluminöser.


----------



## Mescalero (10. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaub einige betrachten selbst das Konzept eines Fleischbällchens als strukturell gewalttätig bzw. faschistoid.


I break together.


----------



## Minimax (10. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Geschmacklich ziehe ich Pfanne vor.


Ja, Braten ist natürlich geschmacklich die überlegene Methode, allein schon die guten Röstaromen fügen ne ganz andere Dimension hinzu.


----------



## Gert-Show (10. Dezember 2022)

Cool gemacht Minimax 
Ich bin ja auch der Fan von Buletten/Fleischküchle/Frikadellen aus dem Ofen, bei mir kommt immer etwas Quark an den Teig, der macht das Ganze saftig.


----------



## zulu (10. Dezember 2022)

Sieht super aus 
ich arme Sau muss mir oft aus Zeitmangel die Dinger beim Liddel holen und im Auto dann kalt essen.
äh.


----------



## Minimax (10. Dezember 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Sieht super aus
> ich arme Sau muss mir oft aus Zeitmangel die Dinger beim Liddel holen und im Auto dann kalt essen.
> äh.


Uh.. die sind wirklich schlimm, vor allem kalt. Tut mir leid. Geringfügig weniger grausam sind die Minibällchen und zwar von Hähnchen. Kein Genuss, aber die Gefahr sich selbst mit Kalte-Supermarkt-Frikadelle-Todesrülps-Gas selbst zu narkotisieren ist kleiner.


----------



## yukonjack (10. Dezember 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Sieht super aus
> ich arme Sau muss mir oft aus Zeitmangel die Dinger beim Liddel holen und im Auto dann kalt essen.
> äh.


Die Dinger sind die Höchststrafe, da kannste soviel SENF raufballern wie du willst. Grausam.


----------



## Blueser (10. Dezember 2022)

Wohl war, was machen die da bloß rein. Hab die mal beim Angeln gegessen, danach nix mehr gefangen ...


----------



## yukonjack (10. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Wohl war, was machen die da bloß rein. Hab die mal beim Angeln gegessen, danach nix mehr gefangen ...


Wollen wir das wirklich wissen ?


----------



## Jan_Cux (10. Dezember 2022)

die Fortsetzung...


----------



## Minimax (10. Dezember 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> die Fortsetzung...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 426130


Sieht sehr lecker aus. Ich find das übrigens nicht schlimm wenn man so ein grundlegendes Rezept wie Goulash variiert, auch wenn ich persönlich da eher puristisch unterwegs bin: Die Möglichkeiten sind zahllos und warum nicht, wenns Koch und Gästen mundet?
Ich find auch die oben kritisierten Dosenchampignons nicht schlimm: Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das frische Champignons, die ja ohnehin nicht sehr intensiv schmecken, so eine längere Zubereitung bei einem kräftigen Schmorgericht den Ausschlag geben, eher im Gwgenteil. Auf Deinem Bild sieht man deutlich das die Dosenchampis sich sehr gut gehalten haben durch den Schmorprozess


----------



## silverfish (10. Dezember 2022)

Also gekaufte Bouletten kann ich nicht mehr essen. Mit einigen Marken geht Tennis problemlos. 
Aber wenn ich erst vegetarische Bouletten lese, muss ich mit Brechreiz kämpfen. Bin sonst nicht zart besaitet.

Wenn ich mal unterwegs Hunger habe und keine Zeit für Essentime , dann lieber a kaltes Würschtel.


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Dezember 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> die Fortsetzung...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 426130


Na das ist aber Lecker Jan.


----------



## Tikey0815 (10. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Wohl war, was machen die da bloß rein. Hab die mal beim Angeln gegessen, danach nix mehr gefangen ...


Ach, deshalb


----------



## rustaweli (10. Dezember 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Sieht super aus
> ich arme Sau muss mir oft aus Zeitmangel die Dinger beim Liddel holen und im Auto dann kalt essen.
> äh.


Arme Sau, ernsthaft! Was ist nur los mit Euch heutzutage?! Brötchen aufgerissen und eine Frikadelle rein. Ob im Auto, beim Angeln, in der Vesperpause auf Arbeit... Mit Kumpels daheim in die Mikrowelle, zwei Toastscheiben, Zwiebeln, Cheese... Gourmanten schmatzten sich die Finger ab! Verstehe die Jugend nicht mehr!


----------



## hanzz (10. Dezember 2022)

Was drin ist erzähl ich nachm Essen


----------



## silverfish (10. Dezember 2022)

Ich hatte heute Linseneintopf mit Sauerkraut mit Bockwurstscheiben und Speckwürfel verfeinert. Ist ja nich so fotogen. Hat aber trefflich gemundet.
Madame mag keine Hülsenfrüchte und bekam einen gebratenen Grillteller.
Die kleinen Bollen links aufm Teller sind in Bacon gewickelte Datteln.
Dessert heut Abend.
Schöne Samstag Nacht Allen.


----------



## yukonjack (10. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 426132
> 
> Was drin ist erzähl ich nachm Essen


Ich vermute mal, viel Senf


----------



## zulu (10. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Arme Sau, ernsthaft! Was ist nur los mit Euch heutzutage?! Brötchen aufgerissen und eine Frikadelle rein. Ob im Auto, beim Angeln, in der Vesperpause auf Arbeit... Mit Kumpels daheim in die Mikrowelle, zwei Toastscheiben, Zwiebeln, Cheese... Gourmanten schmatzten sich die Finger ab! Verstehe die Jugend nicht mehr!


Es ist der Zeitdruck den man im Alter verspürt und nicht die Jugend ist Schuld.
Oft hat man Hunger und mal eben Essen gehen kann sich nicht jeder  leisten.
Damals, als es noch für 6 Mark ein Mittagessen gab, und eine Stunde Mittagspause hatte , keine Frage.
Wieviel hast Du im Monat ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Dezember 2022)

So 5 bis 6....


----------



## Gert-Show (10. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So 5 bis 6....


Mark?


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Mark?


Frikadellen natürlich.
Oder worum ging's?


----------



## silverfish (10. Dezember 2022)

Mensch Bouletten !  Gell Prof !?

Edit. Oh überschnitten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Mensch Bouletten !  Gell Prof !?


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (10. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe da mal ne Frage an euch: Wie und womit mache ich die Soße, die zu Graved Lachs paßt? Honig, Senf, Dill... Was gehört noch rein und in welchen Gewichtsanteilen? 
Ich brauche nur etwas, so 100ml...


----------



## silverfish (10. Dezember 2022)

Bissl Öl noch.


----------



## Gert-Show (10. Dezember 2022)

Missus ist auf dem Heimweg vom Hundetraining und hat sich gewünscht:
Pollo Fino vom Maishähnchen, Süßkartoffel-Würfel und Paprika-Schalotten aus dem Ofen.(Ich weiß, es langweilt euch.)


----------



## silverfish (10. Dezember 2022)

Zutaten schaun schon mal gut aus.


----------



## Gert-Show (10. Dezember 2022)

Und danach, falls es passt, richtiger Glühwein.


----------



## Tikey0815 (10. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal ne Frage an euch: Wie und womit mache ich die Soße, die zu Graved Lachs paßt? Honig, Senf, Dill... Was gehört noch rein und in welchen Gewichtsanteilen?
> Ich brauche nur etwas, so 100ml...


Also ich wieg über 100KG, mach bloß ausreichend viel


----------



## Minimax (10. Dezember 2022)

Shit.   
Mrs. M. Kam grad von Maloche und Klingelte derangiert und ausgehungert im 'Schnauze ich hab Feierabend' Modus bei mir. Ich hab sie mit nem Glühwein besänftigen wollen, aber dann hat sie mir die restlichen Backofenfrikkos einfach abgezogen. 

Ich wollt die eigentlich zum Englandspiel mampfen, aber sie hat alle mitgenommen. Hätt ich mich geweigert hätt sie mir vermutlich Mantismässig nen Arm oder den Kopf abgebissen.

Mal sehen, ich glaub ich hab irgendwo noch ein paar Salzstangen.


----------



## yukonjack (10. Dezember 2022)

1. Tag in der Lehre : geh mal nach nebenan (Kneipe) und hol mal 1/2 Ltr. Lindner (Brauereipferdpisse aus Hannover ) und einen Nonnenfurz mit Senf. Was ist ein Nonnenfurz ? Mensch, das ist ne Boulette. Was ist ne Boulette ? Na  ne Frikadelle .Was ist ne Frikadelle ? Du bist zu blöd ein Loch in Schnee zu pissen, ne Frikadelle ist ein Klops. Warum sagste das nicht gleich.
Werde ich nie vergessen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Shit.
> Mrs. M. Kam grad von Maloche und Klingelte derangiert und ausgehungert im 'Schnauze ich hab Feierabend' Modus bei mir. Ich hab sie mit nem Glühwein besänftigen wollen, aber dann hat sie mir die restlichen Backofenfrikkos einfach abgezogen.
> 
> Ich wollt die eigentlich zum Englandspiel mampfen, aber sie hat alle mitgenommen. Hätt ich mich geweigert hätt sie mir vermutlich Mantismässig nen Arm oder den Kopf abgebissen.
> ...



Das gute Futter immer erst rausholen wenn die Gäste durch sind. Solange reichen paar Oblaten auf dem Tisch.


----------



## rustaweli (10. Dezember 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Es ist der Zeitdruck den man im Alter verspürt und nicht die Jugend ist Schuld.
> Oft hat man Hunger und mal eben Essen gehen kann sich nicht jeder  leisten.
> Damals, als es noch für 6 Mark ein Mittagessen gab, und eine Stunde Mittagspause hatte , keine Frage.
> Wieviel hast Du im Monat ?


Mein Junge, Du fragst doch nur nach der zu erwartenden Rente in knapp 22 Jahren! Mag mich nicht beklagen. Aber bin auch ein Schaffer, Probleme wie Work life Balance, 15h Woche, Woke, Chia super Food statt lecker satt werden - mir unbekannt!  Trotz "Veggie" Style. Was liebten wir damals, angetrunken nach Samstagen, einfachste Kreationen, ob freiwillig oder gezwungen. Bei mir eine blaue Bude, da eingeschlafen mit Friends nach der Partie und Pizza im Ofen. Mein Buddy, beim Fasching mit verauchter Bude geweckt von der Feuerwehr im Frauenkostüm. Die ganze Region lacht noch heute. 
Ihr habt schon ein hartes Leben! 
Spaß!


----------



## sprogoe (10. Dezember 2022)

Hat jemand von euch mal ein gutes Rezept für die Zubereitung von Rinderroastbeef?
Aber bitte nichts mit rosa gebraten, das ist nicht mein Ding.
Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## silverfish (10. Dezember 2022)

Zum Thema Fleischpflanzerl hätten wir ja schon mal philosofiert.
Muss wohl das angenehmste schnelle Fleischerlebnis sein.


----------



## vonda1909 (10. Dezember 2022)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch mal ein gutes Rezept für die Zubereitung von Rinderroastbeef?
> Aber bitte nichts mit rosa gebraten, das ist nicht mein Ding.
> Vielen Dank schon mal.


Neue das beste rosa gebratene und hänge 10Minuten dran


----------



## hanzz (10. Dezember 2022)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Rezept für die Zubereitung von Rinderroastbeef?





sprogoe schrieb:


> nichts mit rosa gebraten


Brats an und legs drei Stunden in den Backofen

Ne Spaß beiseite. 

In dem Fall würd ich es in fingerdicken Scheiben braten. Auch nicht zu lang. 
Kann man schlecht in Zeit ausdrücken. 
Das muss man fühlen, also mit dem Finger ertasten. 
Wenns fester ist, sich aber noch leicht eindrücken lässt, ist es noch zart aber nicht mehr rosa.


----------



## zulu (10. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Zum Thema Fleischpflanzerl hätten wir ja schon mal philosofiert.
> Muss wohl das angenehmste schnelle Fleischerlebnis sein.


Wenn ich das selber mache , dann ist das doch aufwendig.
Blöd finde ich den alten Alexander nachher richtig sauber zu kriegen.
Mit Heißwasser und ordentlich Spüli.
Dann trocknen , wieder fetten und ordentlich einräumen.


----------



## hanzz (10. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab heut Zwiebeln und Paprika mit Knoblauch angebraten 
Ein kleines bisschen Rinderhack. 
Mais Bohnen und ne Dose gehackte Tomaten. 
Alles mit Salz, Pfeffer, geräucherter Paprika und Tobasco gewürzt. 
Die Hotdog Brötchen im Ofen getoastet und währenddessen ne kleine Mehlschwitze mit Brühe gemacht und ordentlich Cheddar rein. 
Ab damit in die Brötchen und mit dem ganzen Gesicht gegessen.


----------



## silverfish (10. Dezember 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Wenn ich das selber mache , dann ist das doch aufwendig.
> Blöd finde ich den alten Alexander nachher richtig sauber zu kriegen.
> Mit Heißwasser und ordentlich Spüli.
> Dann trocknen , wieder fetten und ordentlich einräumen.


Das gehört zum Kochen wie das Fische putzen nachm Angeln.


----------



## zulu (10. Dezember 2022)

Ja Fische mussten auch schon jede Menge durch den Alex.
Übrigens eines der nachhaltigsten Gerätschaften in meiner alten Küche.
Ist von 1920 , Guss- und Schmiedeeisen empfohlen von meiner Mutter und Dr. Oetker


----------



## Minimax (10. Dezember 2022)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch mal ein gutes Rezept für die Zubereitung von Rinderroastbeef?
> Aber bitte nichts mit rosa gebraten, das ist nicht mein Ding.
> Vielen Dank schon mal.


Wie die Vorredner schrieben, einfach das Grundrezept mit würzen und anbraten, dann ab in den Ofen und einfach entsprechend länger drinlassen. 
Auch hier hilft ein ofenthermometer, aber es ist nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss: Neulich hatte ich ein Roastbeef gemacht, und das Thermometer zeigte 60* Kern an- dennoch war es schön rosig und saftig.
Aus der hohlen Hand würde ich ganz wild schätzen, das für ein wirklich durchgebratenes Ergebnis wir uns im 70-75* Kern bewegen müssten. Das dauert übrigens wesentlich länger als auf 60* zu kommen.

Einmal bin ich eingeschlafen, und das Roastbeef wurde so wie Du es vielleicht wünscht, leider habe ich aus Scham und Trauer versäumt zu gucken welche Temeperatur es erreicht hatte:


Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 407850


----------



## Kauli11 (10. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Missus ist auf dem Heimweg vom Hundetraining


Warum denn zum Hundetraining? Kannst du sie nicht selber erziehen?


----------



## feko (10. Dezember 2022)

Bosse Hecht,
Das erste Mal gemacht.


----------



## rustaweli (10. Dezember 2022)

Heute leichtes, schnelles Essen. Wieder einmal. Aber die Festtage stehen bevor!
So ein Gericht aus Maultäschle gezaubert.




Maultäschle, Butter, Schinken, Parmesan wie Salbei.
Noch etwas Kopfsalat, sowie einmal die schärfere Version mit frischen Garnelen in Chilli Sauce.




Sowie einmal frische Garnelen in Dillsauce.




Obendrüber natürlich lecker geriebener Parmesan.


----------



## Minimax (10. Dezember 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Bosse Hecht,
> Das erste Mal gemacht.


Das sieht aber sehr gut aus. Angelkumpel liegt mir auch immer in den Ohren das ich 'Bosse' mal ausprobieren soll. Aber dafür muss erstmal ein Hecht ran.


----------



## zulu (10. Dezember 2022)

Mit Mozarella ,interessant.
Wie bist Du mit den Ypsilons klar gekommen ?


----------



## Gert-Show (10. Dezember 2022)

Fertig


----------



## rustaweli (10. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Und danach, falls es passt, richtiger Glühwein.
> Anhang anzeigen 426135


Einer der besten deutschen Weine, im normalen Rahmen!


----------



## silverfish (10. Dezember 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Bosse Hecht,
> Das erste Mal gemacht.


Das schaut sehr lecker aus und klingt noch interessanter..

Einmal hab ich gefüllten Hecht nach Kaschubenart gemacht. Fotos leider mit dem defektem Handy verloren.
Nicht leicht. Mache ich auf der nächsten Station der Reise .


----------



## Tikey0815 (10. Dezember 2022)

Nach fast 12 Stunden


----------



## silverfish (10. Dezember 2022)

Smooth gegart . 
Und weiter ?


----------



## Mescalero (10. Dezember 2022)

12h?! 

Bei den Wikingern wärst du selbst im Kochtopf gelandet, wenn so ein Schüsselchen Fleisch 12h gedauert hätte.


----------



## feko (10. Dezember 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Mit Mozarella ,interessant.
> Wie bist Du mit den Ypsilons klar gekommen ?


Das ist Butter. Der Fisch hatte 97 cm. Dementsprechend kein Problem mit Gräten. 
2 mal konnten wir von ihm Speisen


----------



## feko (10. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Das schaut sehr lecker aus und klingt noch interessanter..
> 
> Einmal hab ich gefüllten Hecht nach Kaschubenart gemacht. Fotos leider mit dem defektem Handy verloren.
> Nicht leicht. Mache ich auf der nächsten Station der Reise .


War wie gesagt das erste Mal das ich ihn so machte.das nächste mal wieder nach meinem Rezept. Stell ich dann vor


----------



## Blueser (10. Dezember 2022)

Tor für die Storchenbeine ...
Ups, falscher Thread


----------



## silverfish (10. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Tor für die Storchenbeine ...
> Ups, falscher Thread


Ich hatte gleich Kopfkino.
Werner Film ,wo der Ball in der Pfanne landet und platzt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das gute Futter immer erst rausholen wenn die Gäste durch sind. Solange reichen paar Oblaten auf dem Tisch.


Möchte ich auch dringenst empfehlen, vor allem KEINE STÖRUNGEN bei und vor dem Essen!
Selbst Telefone und Türklingeln müssen aus.
Außerdem ist es 'ne fiese Nummer von jemanden, nicht brüderlich/schwesterlich zu teilen, allenfalls die Hälfte darf jemand so schmarotzern!


----------



## Tikey0815 (10. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Smooth gegart .
> Und weiter ?


Das geht mit Barbecue Soße und Coleslaw auf Burger Buns, ein Leckerbissen ihr Banausen, soo zart und saftig


----------



## silverfish (10. Dezember 2022)

Da nehme ich Rinderbrust.
Schon geil so Fleisch auf Burger.


----------



## zulu (10. Dezember 2022)

Muss jetzt raus hier 
Habe schon wieder Hunger.

Bei mir gab es heute 2 x Pasta Bolognese mit Fussilie und Parmesan. 
Wenigstens selber gemacht al'a Mama.


----------



## Minimax (10. Dezember 2022)

Ich bin unfassbar untröstlich über die Niederlage meiner Lieben Engländer.

Als Tribut an die sprichwörtlich schlechte Küche meiner Favoriten werde ich mal sehen was meine Vorräte zu bieten habe. Vor Trauer und Enttäuschung bin ich sehr hungrig.


----------



## hanzz (10. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin unfassbar untröstlich über die Niederlage meiner Lieben Engländer.
> 
> Als Tribut an die sprichwörtlich schlechte Küche meiner Favoriten werde ich mal sehen was meine Vorräte zu bieten habe. Vor Trauer und Enttäuschung bin ich sehr hungrig.


Bin auch erschüttert. 
Da muss ein Trostschluck her. 
Ich denk an dich


----------



## Minimax (10. Dezember 2022)

Nun ich habe geplündert in bin auf seltsames in meinen Lagern gestoßen. Ich lindere Meinen England-Schmerz also mit einem späten Tellergericht aus Fischstäbchen, Kroketten und einer wagemutigen aber gelungenen Dill-Sahnesauce. Es schmerzt mich keine Zitronen zu haben, aber ich hab zum Glück noch ein Glas dänische Gurken gefunden. Die Götter mögen mir verzeihen.


----------



## hanzz (10. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nun ich habe geplündert in bin auf seltsames in meinen Lagern gestoßen. Ich lindere Meinen England-Schmerz also mit einem späten Tellergericht aus Fischstäbchen, Kroketten und einer wagemutigen aber gelungenen Dill-Sahnesauce. Es schmerzt mich keine Zitronen zu haben, aber ich hab zum Glück noch ein Glas dänische Gurken gefunden. Die Götter mögen mir verzeihen.
> Anhang anzeigen 426187


In gewisser Weise recht englisch
FishnChips


----------



## Minimax (10. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> In gewisser Weise recht englisch
> FishnChips


Nur blöd das ich nach dem würzigen Teller nichts süss-frisches mehr in Haus habe. Kein Pudding, kein Eis kein Jochurt. Ich leide und die drei vertrockneten Gummibärchen sind ein Hohn.
Aber der Späti ist immer ne Option...


----------



## hanzz (10. Dezember 2022)

Ach wie gern würd ich dir das letzte Stück Geburtstagstorte vorbeibringen. 
Philadelphia
Mit Boden aus Löffelbisquit


----------



## Minimax (10. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ach wie gern würd ich dir das letzte Stück Geburtstagstorte vorbeibringen.
> Philadelphia
> Mit Boden aus Löffelbisquit


Verfluchter Folterer. Na dann muss ich wohl in Pyjama und Dufflecoat mal die Lage am Späti checken. Nach dem Ausscheiden der deutschen Elf waren die Jungs da jedenfalls auffallend vergnügt..


----------



## Blueser (10. Dezember 2022)

Aber nicht dort hängen bleiben


----------



## bic zip (11. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal ne Frage an euch: Wie und womit mache ich die Soße, die zu Graved Lachs paßt? Honig, Senf, Dill... Was gehört noch rein und in welchen Gewichtsanteilen?
> Ich brauche nur etwas, so 100ml...


----------



## hanzz (11. Dezember 2022)

yukonjack 

Senf für die Eier


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das frische Champignons, die ja ohnehin nicht sehr intensiv schmecken, so eine längere Zubereitung bei einem kräftigen Schmorgericht den Ausschlag geben


es kommt auf den Zeitpunkt an, wann du sie reintust. max. 10 Min. vor dem Servieren und sie geben ihr volles Aroma ab.


----------



## silverfish (11. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nun ich habe geplündert in bin auf seltsames in meinen Lagern gestoßen. Ich lindere Meinen England-Schmerz also mit einem späten Tellergericht aus Fischstäbchen, Kroketten und einer wagemutigen aber gelungenen Dill-Sahnesauce. Es schmerzt mich keine Zitronen zu haben, aber ich hab zum Glück noch ein Glas dänische Gurken gefunden. Die Götter mögen mir verzeihen.
> Anhang anzeigen 426187


Beim ersten Blick dachte ich an die typische englische Minzsauce.
Aber so etwas kann man nicht mal in Trauerstimmung auf Fisch tun.

Cous cous mit Fisch nachm Finale und dazu ein Rose'  ist mein Favorit.
Hatte ich in Original in Agadir vor über 30 Jahren. 
Mensch wie die Zeit vergeht.


----------



## silverfish (11. Dezember 2022)

Fett in der Pfanne ist heiss. 
Zutaten vorbereitet. 
Dann rin mit de Flüchten.
Fenster uff. Sonst jault der Rauchmelder.


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Richtig, dachte ich auch schon. Andererseits ists ein geisteswissenschaftliches Institut mit entsprechender Personalstruktur (husthust)n das bedeutet da sind so viele verschiedenste und _diverseseste_ Nahrungstabus vertreten, das ma da prinzipiell für jeden/jede/jedes eine Privatfrikadelle kreieren müsste. Ich glaub einige betrachten selbst das Konzept eines Fleischbällchens als strukturell gewalttätig bzw. faschistoid. Aber herrje, die Würfel sind gefallen:
> 
> Ich knall einfach ne ausreichende Menge von aufwandslosen Backofenfrikkos aufs Buffet, und erfahrungsgemäß wird der Glühwein seine Wirkung tun und sie werden alle verputzt werden.


OH, 
in diesem Fall würde ICH eine Lamm/Rinderfrikadelle zubereiten... Und jetzt kommt der gesellschaftliche Hauptgewinn : EINE VEGETARISCHE Variante parallel dazu. 
Frisch selbstgemachte Veggiee Bulletten sind der letzte Schrei auf IntellektuellenFesten und haben das Potenzial, Ansehen in "gewissen Kreisen" zu mehren...


----------



## Mescalero (11. Dezember 2022)

Für einen ordentlichen Aha-Effekt empfehle ich, mal zu McD zu gehen und einen Vegan TS zu bestellen. Geschmacklich stellt der nämlich jeden Beefburger in den Schatten! Klingt seltsam und unglaublich, ist aber so.

Die Aromaindustrie entwickelt sich auch weiter und die Zeiten der nach Sägemehl schmeckenden Grünkernbratlinge sind vorbei. Jedenfalls bei McDonalds.


----------



## silverfish (11. Dezember 2022)

Pappsatt und ruhebedürftig.
Zum Dessert gab's Kiwis .
Erstmal die Verdauung geniessen,
dann die Küche klar machen.


----------



## yukonjack (11. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Pappsatt und ruhebedürftig.
> Zum Dessert gab's Kiwis .
> Erstmal die Verdauung geniessen,
> *dann die Küche klar machen.*
> ...


Da machste nix falsch


----------



## Blueser (11. Dezember 2022)

Würde meine Frau sagen ...


----------



## Minimax (11. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> OH,
> in diesem Fall würde ICH eine Lamm/Rinderfrikadelle zubereiten... Und jetzt kommt der gesellschaftliche Hauptgewinn : EINE VEGETARISCHE Variante parallel dazu.
> Frisch selbstgemachte Veggiee Bulletten sind der letzte Schrei auf IntellektuellenFesten und haben das Potenzial, Ansehen in "gewissen Kreisen" zu mehren...


Alles zuviel Aufwand. Aber die Idee mit dem Rinderhack werd ich aufgreifen. Da das ja magerer ist als Halb/Halb, kann es da zu Problemen mit Trockenheit kommen oder ist dies zu vernachlässigen?


----------



## Matthias_R (11. Dezember 2022)

Hechtklößchen mit Dillsauce. Siehe heutiges Fangbild.
An der Konsistenz muss ich noch etwas feilen, aber geschmacklich...
Selbst die pubertierende Tochter unserer ukrainischen Flüchtlingsgäste nahm ordentlich Nachschlag.
Die Hechtfarce für die Klößchen wird ganz fluffig, wenn man etwas Sahne, nen Teil davon halbsteif geschlagen, unterzieht.


----------



## Skott (11. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Alles zuviel Aufwand. Aber die Idee mit dem Rinderhack werd ich aufgreifen. Da das ja magerer ist als Halb/Halb, kann es da zu Problemen mit Trockenheit kommen oder ist dies zu vernachlässigen?


Dem Problem kann man durch die Zugabe von Quark oder Yoghurt beikommen...


----------



## Matthias_R (11. Dezember 2022)

Der aktuelle Fang ergab ziemlich genau 2 kg Filet. Da ist noch genug für weitere Experimente, oder auch nicht, da ich zur Wiederholung genötigt würde.


----------



## Minimax (11. Dezember 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Dem Problem kann man durch die Zugabe von Quark oder Yoghurt beikommen...


Genau, ich glaub Du hast es oben auch schon erwähnt, wird auch in vielen Rezepten empfohlen. Prima, prima, ich glaube ich hab einen Plan.


----------



## yukonjack (11. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Genau, ich glaub Du hast es oben auch schon erwähnt, wird auch in vielen Rezepten empfohlen. Prima, prima, ich glaube ich hab einen Plan.


Hatte Egon auch, ist aber meist schief gegangen(bei Egon)


----------



## Minimax (11. Dezember 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Hatte Egon auch, ist aber meist schief gegangen(bei Egon)


Nun ja, es gibt 2 Sorten von pläneschmiedenden Menschen auf der Welt: Jene die früher die Olsenbande geguckt haben, und jene die das A-Team geguckt haben.
Ich glaube das erklärt vieles.


----------



## feko (11. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Das schaut sehr lecker aus und klingt noch interessanter..
> 
> Einmal hab ich gefüllten Hecht nach Kaschubenart gemacht. Fotos leider mit dem defektem Handy verloren.
> Nicht leicht. Mache ich auf der nächsten Station der Reise .


Hast du ein Rezept parat? 
Lg


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Beim ersten Blick dachte ich an die typische englische Minzsauce.
> Aber so etwas kann man nicht mal in Trauerstimmung auf Fisch tun.


 da bin ich völlig bei Dir,
Schlimmer geht nimmer


----------



## yukonjack (11. Dezember 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Hast du ein Rezept parat?
> Lg


Man klaue einen Hecht............................


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Frisch selbstgemachte Veggiee Bulletten sind der letzte Schrei auf IntellektuellenFesten und haben das Potenzial, Ansehen in "gewissen Kreisen" zu mehren...


Die Frage ist, ob man das überhaupt will


----------



## feko (11. Dezember 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Man klaue einen Hecht............................


Ohje Diebstahl ist aber so gar nicht mein Ding


----------



## rustaweli (11. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nun ja, es gibt 2 Sorten von pläneschmiedenden Menschen auf der Welt: Jene die früher die Olsenbande geguckt haben, und jene die das A-Team geguckt haben.
> Ich glaube das erklärt vieles.


Bei mir waren es 'Ein Colt für alle Fälle', 'Hardcastle u Mccormick' sowie 'Agenten mit Herz'. Unter uns, aber da bleibt es bitte, mochte auch 'Ein Engel auf Erden' sowie 'Fackeln im Sturm'. Schätze bin dann komplett raus.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Würde meine Frau sagen ...


meine käme zur Nachkontrolle


----------



## rustaweli (11. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> yukonjack
> 
> Senf für die Eier
> Anhang anzeigen 426204


Weich gekochtes Ei mit Maggi und Senf! Sonst ist es für mich kein Wochenende!


----------



## feko (11. Dezember 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Man klaue einen Hecht............................


Ah jetzt raff ichs...


----------



## Tikey0815 (11. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es 'Ein Colt für alle Fälle', 'Hardcastle u Mccormick' sowie 'Agenten mit Herz'. Unter uns, aber da bleibt es bitte, mochte auch 'Ein Engel auf Erden' sowie 'Fackeln im Sturm'. Schätze bin dann komplett raus.


Bruder im Geischte   …aber „Unter uns“ mag ich nicht


----------



## Minimax (11. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es 'Ein Colt für alle Fälle', 'Hardcastle u Mccormick' sowie 'Agenten mit Herz'. Unter uns, aber da bleibt es bitte, mochte auch 'Ein Engel auf Erden' sowie 'Fackeln im Sturm'. Schätze bin dann komplett raus.


Nur weiter so, Rusty. Man muss nicht Sherlock Holmes sein, um zu deduzieren das Du bestimmt auch einen fatalen Hang zu 'Unsere kleine Farm" hattest...


----------



## rustaweli (11. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nur weiter so, Rusty. Man muss nicht Sherlock Holmes sein, um zu deduzieren das Du bestimmt auch einen fatalen Hang zu 'Unsere kleine Farm" hattest...


Extra verschwiegen...


----------



## Mescalero (11. Dezember 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Fang ergab ziemlich genau 2 kg Filet. Da ist noch genug für weitere Experimente, oder auch nicht, da ich zur Wiederholung genötigt würde.


Wie lang war der, nur so grob zur Orientierung?


----------



## hanzz (11. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Weich gekochtes Ei mit Maggi und Senf! Sonst ist es für mich kein Wochenende!


Maggi auf Ei ist auch geil. 
Aber was Senf und Maggi bei mir topt ist Merettich auf Ei. 
Und auf jeden Fall weich gekocht.


----------



## Mescalero (11. Dezember 2022)

Jetzt weiß ich, warum meine Pläne meist in die Hose gehen. Ich gehöre zur Sozialisationsgruppe "Olsenbande".
Danke Minimax !
Hunderte Therapiestunden konnten nicht erklären, was du in einen Satz gepackt hast.


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Alles zuviel Aufwand. Aber die Idee mit dem Rinderhack werd ich aufgreifen. Da das ja magerer ist als Halb/Halb, kann es da zu Problemen mit Trockenheit kommen oder ist dies zu vernachlässigen?


Kann, ja. 
Das Problem kann man mindern, wenn man 
Sie nicht totbrät und/oder noch mit bspw. Feta füllt. 
Son 1cm Kubus auf ne kleinere Frikadelle reicht, muss aber komplett vom Brät bedeckt sein, damit nix ausläuft... 
Wenn ohne Käse wie gesagt nich schwarzbraten

R. S.


----------



## Matthias_R (11. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wie lang war der, nur so grob zur Orientierung?


90 cm.


----------



## yukonjack (11. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Maggi auf Ei ist auch geil.
> Aber was Senf und Maggi bei mir topt ist Merettich auf Ei.
> Und auf jeden Fall weich gekocht.


Das bekomme ich einfach nicht hin, dabei koche ich die schon min. 10 Minuten. 
Sollte ich es mal mit 15 Minuten versuchen?


----------



## zulu (11. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Für einen ordentlichen Aha-Effekt empfehle ich, mal zu McD zu gehen und einen Vegan TS zu bestellen. Geschmacklich stellt der nämlich jeden Beefburger in den Schatten! Klingt seltsam und unglaublich, ist aber so.
> 
> Die Aromaindustrie entwickelt sich auch weiter und die Zeiten der nach Sägemehl schmeckenden Grünkernbratlinge sind vorbei. Jedenfalls bei McDonalds.


Sägemehl Grünkern mit Vegeta  und der Veggie ist glücklich


----------



## Jan_Cux (11. Dezember 2022)

Jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack... Aber die Veggi Burger schmeckten mir nicht. Auf die normalen kann ich aber auch gut verzichten.


----------



## feko (11. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Maggi auf Ei ist auch geil.
> Aber was Senf und Maggi bei mir topt ist Merettich auf Ei.
> Und auf jeden Fall weich gekocht.


Auf das Ei den Meerrettich? 
Oder Maggi? 
Wäre ich nie drauf gekommen. 
Ich versuche es aus.
Leider beides nicht im Haus


----------



## Naish82 (11. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Für einen ordentlichen Aha-Effekt empfehle ich, mal zu McD zu gehen und einen Vegan TS zu bestellen. Geschmacklich stellt der nämlich jeden Beefburger in den Schatten! Klingt seltsam und unglaublich, ist aber so.
> 
> Die Aromaindustrie entwickelt sich auch weiter und die Zeiten der nach Sägemehl schmeckenden Grünkernbratlinge sind vorbei. Jedenfalls bei McDonalds.



Glaube ich dir auf‘s Wort. Allerdings hat das „beef“-patty bei McD geschmacklich auch so absolut garnichtszu bieten…


----------



## Blueser (11. Dezember 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Auf das Ei den Meerrettich?
> Oder Maggi?
> Wäre ich nie drauf gekommen.
> Ich versuche es aus.
> Leider beides nicht im Haus


Maggi?
Steht bei mir im Keller neben WC-Reiniger und Altöl-Kanister ...


----------



## Gert-Show (11. Dezember 2022)

Am dritten Advent gibt es Bratkartoffeln und selbst gefangenen Fisch.
Die Soße entstand aus dem Bratfond, Zitronensaft, Weißwein und Creme Fraiche, abgebunden mit Maizena.


----------



## Jan_Cux (11. Dezember 2022)

Och nen Mettbrötchen mit Peffer, Salz und Maggi geht auch... Auf´m Ei probier ich die Tage aus.


----------



## feko (11. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Maggi?
> Steht bei mir im Keller neben WC-Reiniger und Altöl-Kanister ...


Och Meerrettich ist klasse. 
Maggi.....steht eigentlich im Garten. 
Auch Liebstöckel genannt


----------



## Minimax (11. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Maggi?
> Steht bei mir im Keller neben WC-Reiniger und Altöl-Kanister ...


Ich mag Maggi auch nicht besonders, ausser in seltenen Spezialfällen.

Übrigens sollte man immer, wenn etwas nicht dem eigenen Geschmack entspricht jedesmal schön kräftig und mit drastischen Formulierungen darauf hinweisen, daß es auch niemand anderen schmecken darf, es sei denn die Betreffenden sind kulturelle Orks die auch gerne WC Reiniger und Altöl mögen. Immer schön feste druff, je fester desto besser.

 Wo kämen wir da sonst hin, wenn jeder hier den persönlichen Geschmack anderer mal so stehen lässt wie er ist. Immerhin ist dies ein Kochthread, in dem nur absolute, eindeutige Wahrheiten zählen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (11. Dezember 2022)

Eben über Geschmack läßt sich nicht streiten, der eine liebt es, der andere muß würgen... Leben und Leben lassen.


----------



## feko (11. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich mag Maggi auch nicht besonders, ausser in seltenen Spezialfällen.
> 
> Übrigens sollte man immer, wenn etwas nicht dem eigenen Geschmack entspricht jedesmal schön kräftig und mit drastischen Formulierungen darauf hinweisen, daß es auch niemand anderen schmecken darf, es sei denn die Betreffenden sind kulturelle Orks die auch gerne WC Reiniger und Altöl mögen. Immer schön feste druff, je fester desto besser.
> 
> Wo kämen wir da sonst hin, wenn jeder hier den persönlichen Geschmack anderer mal so stehen lässt wie er ist. Immerhin ist dies ein Kochthread, in dem nur absolute, eindeutige Wahrheiten zählen.


Nö hier zählt doch nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Gert-Show (11. Dezember 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Och nen Mettbrötchen mit Peffer, Salz und Maggi geht auch... Auf´m Ei probier ich die Tage aus.


Solche Mettbrötchen?


----------



## Blueser (11. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich mag Maggi auch nicht besonders, ausser in seltenen Spezialfällen.
> 
> Übrigens sollte man immer, wenn etwas nicht dem eigenen Geschmack entspricht jedesmal schön kräftig und mit drastischen Formulierungen darauf hinweisen, daß es auch niemand anderen schmecken darf, es sei denn die Betreffenden sind kulturelle Orks die auch gerne WC Reiniger und Altöl mögen. Immer schön feste druff, je fester desto besser.
> 
> Wo kämen wir da sonst hin, wenn jeder hier den persönlichen Geschmack anderer mal so stehen lässt wie er ist. Immerhin ist dies ein Kochthread, in dem nur absolute, eindeutige Wahrheiten zählen.


Na gut, es steht neben dem Fondor. Hatte absichtlich etwas übertrieben.


----------



## feko (11. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Solche Mettbrötchen?
> Anhang anzeigen 426279


Ui the metturtle.....Mettigel leider ausgestorben


----------



## Minimax (11. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Na gut, es steht neben dem Fondor.


  
Verflixt, jetzt wollt ich Dich einmal im Leben ausschimpfen, aber das ist schon wieder trefflich retourniert

Wobei: Ein Prislein Fondor oder Glutamat rutscht mir auch dann uns wann ins Essen, aber nur wenn ich für mich allein ein Strohwitwernäpfchen zubereite. Wer werfe da den ersten Stein?


----------



## Minimax (11. Dezember 2022)

Das ist grad hier alles so inspirierend. Ich glaub ich Koch mir heut auch was leckeres, ich hab grad noch ein vielversprechendes Päckchen innerhalb Kühlung gefunden.


----------



## feko (11. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Na gut, es steht neben dem Fondor. Hatte absichtlich etwas übertrieben.


Klasse....danke für den Lacher


----------



## feko (11. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist grad hier alles so inspirierend. Ich glaub ich Koch mir heut auch was leckeres, ich hab grad noch ein vielversprechendes Päckchen innerhalb Kühlung gefunden.


Bitte mach ein Tellerbild


----------



## rustaweli (11. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Solche Mettbrötchen?
> Anhang anzeigen 426279


Was habe ich sie geliebt! 
Aber, ähm.. nun ja, Mettigel sind mir bekannt, aber Mettschildis?


----------



## rustaweli (11. Dezember 2022)

Kenner werden es erahnen




richtig, für das leibliche Wohl zum Mittag sorgten mal wieder Fladenbrot,




sowie Shakshuka. Ich liebe es einfach und ist auch immer gern gesehen!




Natürlich durfte danach auch das 3. Adventsbacken nicht fehlen. Heute standen Kokosmakronen an. Davon gab es mehrere Ladungen.








Später lud ich große Sünde auf mich. Wir schmückten schon heute den Christbaum.  Aber mein neues Motto ist "Null Stress - mehr Gelassenheit"! Keine Lust mehr auf den Stress und Familienknatsch an Heilig Abend oder dem Vortag. So what!
Zum sonntaglichen Abendvesper gönnten wir uns nur kalte, leichte Häppchen.
In meinem Fall Weckle/Brötchen/Schrippen mit Butter, Frischkäse, Chiliflocken und lecker Schnittlauch. Rote Bete, Silberzwiebeln, Gürkchen und Piri Piri. Passt!




Schönen Abend allerseits!


----------



## Minimax (11. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Kenner werden es erahnen
> Anhang anzeigen 426282
> 
> richtig, für das leibliche Wohl zum Mittag sorgten mal wieder Fladenbrot,
> ...


Oh..  das sieht wieder sehr delikat aus, herrlich vielfältig, bunt und appetitlich.
Und sei unbesorgt wegen dem vorgezogenen Weihnachtsbaum. Die Erfahrung zeigt, daß Weihnachtsbaumbau am Heiligen Abend das familiensoziologische Äquivalent zum Mt. Everest/der Mondlandung/ der Franklin-Expedition ist.  Es ist klug umsichtig und sozial verantwortungsvoll da durch ne vorgezogene Schmücken den Druck rauszunehmen.


----------



## silverfish (11. Dezember 2022)

Weil wir ja über vegetarische Fleischbällchen ...  
Hier nochmal ne Kreation vom Juli. Aus geraspelter Zuccini ,Eiern und bisken Paniermehl .
Schmeckten nicht schlecht . Sogar kalt.
Obwohl ich skeptisch war.
Könnte man auch mal mit Süsskartoffel oder Steckrüben probieren.


----------



## Minimax (11. Dezember 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Bitte mach ein Tellerbild


Ich hab den Mund wieder zu voll genommen; heut krieg ich höchstens noch ein Bütterken mit Leberwurst oder Käse runter.

Aber, das Essen ist gestartet und muss zuende gekocht werden. Dann wirds mir morgen um so besser schmecken.
Was wärmt das Herz besser als ein kleines Herzchen-Schmorgericht, schön dunkel und mit viel Zwiebeln, Rotwein, Lorbeer und etwas Kümmel nicht zu vergessen. Vielleicht gönne ich mit ein Probrierschälchen, jetzt wo die herrlichen Schmordüfte meine Räume durchziehen.
Hier ein Work in Prgress Bild, gibt noch eins wenns fertig ist, aber ihr wisst ja wies mit dem Schmoren ist, braucht halt Zeit, und heut ist schon spät.


----------



## Minimax (11. Dezember 2022)

Achja, Hühnerherzchen, die Cocktailwürstchen der Natur. 'Mini-Wini-Herzchenkette/ Lieben Karl und die Anette'


----------



## hanzz (11. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Könnte man auch mal mit Süsskartoffel oder Steckrüben probieren.


Kichererbsen
Bulgur 
Linsen
wären auch ne Option


----------



## Blueser (11. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Weil wir ja über vegetarische Fleischbällchen ...
> Hier nochmal ne Kreation vom Juli. Aus geraspelter Zuccini ,Eiern und bisken Paniermehl .
> Schmeckten nicht schlecht . Sogar kalt.
> Obwohl ich skeptisch war.
> ...


Im Prinzip sind Kartoffelpuffer/Reibekuchen etc. auch nix anderes als Bouletten aus Kartoffeln und schmecken vorzüglich. Warum nicht auch aus Zucchini...


----------



## Jan_Cux (11. Dezember 2022)

Mit Apfelmuß und Zucker... warum nicht...


----------



## Minimax (11. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Weil wir ja über vegetarische Fleischbällchen ...
> Hier nochmal ne Kreation vom Juli. Aus geraspelter Zuccini ,Eiern und bisken Paniermehl .





Blueser schrieb:


> Im Prinzip sind Kartoffelpuffer/Reibekuchen etc. auch nix anderes als Bouletten aus Kartoffeln und schmecken vorzüglich. Warum nicht auch aus Zucchini...


 Eben ganz genau. Nur weil vegetarisch en vogue ist (vielleicht garnicht mal zu unrecht), muss ja das kulinarische Rad nicht neu erfunden werden, und silverfish 's Exemplare sehen golden und köstlich aus. Kartoffelpuffer sind ohnehin über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## Blueser (11. Dezember 2022)

Müsste ich direkt mal probieren, wenn ich im Sommer wieder von allen Seiten mit Zucchini fast erschlagen werde.


----------



## Mescalero (11. Dezember 2022)

Das geht mit nahezu jedem Gemüse. Indische Pakoras sind eigentlich auch nichts anderes, auch wenn da oft der Kichererbsenteig den größten Volumenanteil hat.


----------



## hanzz (11. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Müsste ich direkt mal probieren, wenn ich im Sommer wieder von allen Seiten mit Zucchini fast erschlagen werde.


Wir haben mal Veggie Bolo gemacht 
Sauce aus allen Zutaten für Bolo und anstelle von Hack rote Linsen. 
Nudeln aus Zucchinis 
Das war echt lecker. 

Und was ihr heut hier wieder auf den Tisch gezaubert habt. 
Köstlich. 

rustaweli 
Danke für die Inspiration. Herrliches Shakshuka 
Zum Marokko Spiel werd ich das auch mal wieder machen. 

Und bei roten Linsen fällt mir auch die türkische Linsensuppe wieder ein. 
Mit Minze und Sucuk und Chili


----------



## Blueser (12. Dezember 2022)

Zum Spiel gegen Marokko werde ich mir ein leckeres Eisbein mit Sauerkraut gönnen. Dazu ein schönes kaltes Hefeweizen. Oder vielleicht doch lieber ein Schälchen Weinbergschnecken in Kräuterbutter mit einem fruchtigen Weißwein?


----------



## feko (12. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Kenner werden es erahnen
> Anhang anzeigen 426282
> 
> richtig, für das leibliche Wohl zum Mittag sorgten mal wieder Fladenbrot,
> ...


Bitte das Rezept .


----------



## Blueser (12. Dezember 2022)

Hähnchenbein mit Kartoffelklößen und Rotkraut:


----------



## bic zip (12. Dezember 2022)

ihr esst aber zeitig?
Hab grad erst die Finger schwarz vom FrühstücksZeitung lesen!

hmmmm…lecker dunkle Soße


----------



## Blueser (12. Dezember 2022)

11:30 ist bei uns Gesetz... 
Dafür gibt es kein Frühstück, nur Kaffee.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> 11:30 ist bei uns Gesetz...
> Dafür gibt es kein Frühstück, nur Kaffee.


Wann gibt es Frühstück ???


----------



## Blueser (12. Dezember 2022)

Abends ...  
Kann man als Intervallfasten bezeichnen, halte mein Gewicht so schon seit Jahren konstant. (BMI 22)


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. Dezember 2022)

Hach Blueser - Mein HähnchenBuddy im Geiste. 

Wie ging denn die Soss? 

R. S.


----------



## Blueser (12. Dezember 2022)

Hähnchenklein und Wurzelgemüse, geschwärzte Zwiebel, Tomatenmark etc. anbraten. Piment, Lorbeer, Wacholderbeeren rein. Dann mit Weißwein und Wasser mehrfach ablöschen (declasieren) und alles 2-3h einreduzieren. Danach durchsieben und zu dem Bratansatz der Keulen geben und aufkochen. Mit Butter und Maisstärke binden. Nochmals aufkochen, würzen, Fertig !

Ps: das gegarte Hähnchenklein wird abends von mir vernascht...


----------



## bic zip (12. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Hähnchenklein und Wurzelgemüse, geschwärzte Zwiebel, Tomatenmark etc. anbraten. Piment, Lorbeer, Wacholderbeeren rein. Dann mit Weißwein und Wasser mehrfach ablöschen (declasieren) und alles 2-3h einreduzieren. Danach durchsieben und zu dem Bratansatz der Keulen geben. Mit Butter und Maisstärke binden. Aufkochen, würzen, Fertig ...


da krieg ich direkt Kinnwasser


----------



## rustaweli (12. Dezember 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Bitte das Rezept .


Die Zutaten wie Menge siehst Du ja. Reicht unserer Familie. Knobi 2-4 Zehen. 
Zwiebeln und Knobi würfeln, in Olivenöl anbraten bis glasig. Gewürfelte Tomaten u Paprika hinzu und ein paar Minuten mitbraten. Bei Bedarf noch Chili. Dann die Dosentomaten hinzu. Salz, Pfeffer, Paprika und Kreuzkümmel, abschmecken und bis zur Sämigkeit köcheln lassen. Bisl gehackten Koriander zu. 4-6 Eier obendrauf und diese stocken lassen. Ich mache das mittlerweile kurz im Ofen bei Oberhitze. Geht schneller. Dann noch etwas zerbröselten Feta drüber und mit Rest Koriander verziehren.


----------



## Gert-Show (12. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Hähnchenklein und Wurzelgemüse, geschwärzte Zwiebel, Tomatenmark etc. anbraten. Piment, Lorbeer, Wacholderbeeren rein. Dann mit Weißwein und Wasser mehrfach ablöschen (declasieren) und alles 2-3h einreduzieren. Danach durchsieben und zu dem Bratansatz der Keulen geben. Mit Butter und Maisstärke binden. Aufkochen, würzen, Fertig ...


So muss ein leckeres Sößchen zubereitet sein!


----------



## Gert-Show (12. Dezember 2022)

Auf Wunsch der Missus gab es heute noch einmal Paella.
Die veränderten Gewichtsanteile bei Hähnchen und die beigefügten Garnelen sind auf meine Carnivore-Rudimente zurück zu führen.


----------



## Gert-Show (12. Dezember 2022)

Für das Halbfinale morgen Abend wollte ich eigentlich Pljeskavica besorgen (also mit Diesel kochen ), aber Missus möchte morgen noch einmal die Kartoffelpuffer in der Hawaii-Version. _IstMirAuchRecht_*.*


----------



## silverfish (12. Dezember 2022)

.


----------



## silverfish (12. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wie ging denn die Soss?
> 
> R. S.


 
Wenn es mal eng wird beim Kochen oder das Material es nicht hergibt, hab ich immer Sossen -und Fondtechnisch einige Vorräte.


----------



## feko (12. Dezember 2022)

Heute gab es nur eine Currywurst mit Pommes aus der Bude. 
6 Euro die Portion. 
Sie war gut.
Ich hab es gerne bezahlt. 
Morgen wird aber wieder gekocht. 
Tellerbild gibt's leider keines.


----------



## JottU (12. Dezember 2022)

Hat schon mal jemand Frikadellen aus Makrele gemacht? Mach ich sonst nur aus Weißfisch aber nun brauche ich Platz im Gefrierschrank und das wäre die beste Lösung die mir gerade einfällt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. Dezember 2022)

Ich glaube geräuchert kommen die besser …


----------



## silverfish (12. Dezember 2022)

JottU schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand Frikadellen aus Makrele gemacht? Mach ich sonst nur aus Weißfisch aber nun brauche ich Platz im Gefrierschrank und das wäre die beste Lösung die mir gerade einfällt.


Unbedingt gefroren durch den Wolf ! 
Sonst gibt's Matsche.
Zwei Drittel Fisch ,ein Drittel durchwachsenen Speck mit durch den Wolf. Gewürze und Kräuter reichlich ! 
Eier zur Bindung.


----------



## yukonjack (13. Dezember 2022)

JottU schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand Frikadellen aus Makrele gemacht? Mach ich sonst nur aus Weißfisch aber nun brauche ich Platz im Gefrierschrank und das wäre die beste Lösung die mir gerade einfällt.


Welche Größe haben denn die Makrelen und sind die noch am "Stück" ?


----------



## Blueser (13. Dezember 2022)

Da heute wieder Enkeltag ist und beide Zwillinge da sind, gibt es eine reichlich belegte Mafia-Torte mit einem selbstgemachten 24h kaltgeführten Hefeteig:





Und jetzt noch ordentlich Käse drauf, danach ab in den Ofen:


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. Dezember 2022)

Bisschen spät dran heute   …


----------



## Blueser (13. Dezember 2022)

Musste mich nach den Zwillingen richten. Hatten ja vorhin erst Unterrichtsende.


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Dezember 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Bisschen spät dran heute   …


wieso?
das ist doch für das abendliche Frühstück


----------



## Blueser (13. Dezember 2022)

Fertig:


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Mafia-Torte



Mafiatorte kenne ich so und muss ich unbedingt mal wieder machen:








						Mafiatorte von schornstein | Chefkoch
					

Mafiatorte. Über 28 Bewertungen und für super befunden. Mit ► Portionsrechner ► Kochbuch ► Video-Tipps! Jetzt entdecken und ausprobieren!



					www.chefkoch.de


----------



## hanzz (13. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mafiatorte kenne ich so und muss ich unbedingt mal wieder machen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehehe.
Gabs Freitag bei uns.
Frauchen hats Hackfleisch Pizza genannt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Musste mich nach den Zwillingen richten. Hatten ja vorhin erst Unterrichtsende.


Zack, und BMI auf über 30  
(Nicht das ich das schlimm fände)


----------



## silverfish (13. Dezember 2022)

Hatten heut Königsberger Klopse mit Möhrengemüse aus der Pfanne.
Weil ich heute etwas gehandicapt bin habsch glatt die Fotophonie vergessen.


----------



## Ostseesilber (13. Dezember 2022)

Ein (leicht) unscharfes Foto von einem meiner Lieblingsgerichte wäre schon toll gewesen.


----------



## silverfish (13. Dezember 2022)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Ein (leicht) unscharfes Foto von einem meiner Lieblingsgerichte wäre schon toll gewesen.



Lag heute nicht an der Kamera.  Aber wenn Du mit einem früheren Bild glücklich zu stellen bist.

Jetzt muss ich erstmal zur Apotheke. Die Pillen abholen.


----------



## Mescalero (13. Dezember 2022)

Das kann ich vielleicht nachreichen, Silverfish hat mich inspiriert und KöK sind unbedingt mal wieder fällig.


----------



## Gert-Show (13. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> KöK sind unbedingt mal wieder fällig


Aber nur selbstgemachte, keine Konserve.


----------



## Mescalero (13. Dezember 2022)

Logisch!
Konservenessen hat schon was, heute Mittag z.B. Linsensuppe aus der Dose (könnte ich jeden Tag essen) aber nichts geht über selbst gekocht.


----------



## hanzz (13. Dezember 2022)

Hühnerfrikassee


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. Dezember 2022)

Eben schonmal vorbereitet: frischer Spinat
Mit Tomate, Knofi, Zwiebel, Soja und Fischsauce und Schuss Sahne. 

Gibts heute und Morgen zu Schnitzel und
Barsch Filet. 

R. S.


----------



## Gert-Show (13. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Konservenessen hat schon was


Aber nicht immer!
Ich hatte (in meinem früheren Leben) schon mal blecherne Hochzeit*. 

* sieben Jahre Essen aus der Dose


----------



## Minimax (13. Dezember 2022)

Entschuldigt, liebe Schlemmrboardies,
Das ich erneut mit meinen Weihnachtsfeier
Frikkos nerve.
Jedenfalls habe ich sie heute mit dreifacher Menge wie beschrieben hergestellt, allerdings aus Rinderhack wie von Rheinspezie empfohlen. Es stimmt schon, daß ist einfach eine Sache der Höflichkeit, das gehört sich schon. Im Ausland haben meine Kollegen auch immer auf mich Rücksicht genommen.
Um der Trockenheit des mageren Rindfleischs zu begegnen habe ich wie von Skott und Gert-Show empfohlen etwas Quark dazu gegeben, das gab übrigens ein schön frisches südöstlichen Flair passend zu der Paprika Note.
Das Ergebnis war lecker pikant und schmackhaft, locker und saftig, gutes Partyfood.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ich hab dann die Bällchen etwas grösser gemacht wie von rustaweli empfohlen* und jetzt steh ich eigentlich ganz gut da.

Dazu gibt's zwie kleine frische Geheimsößchen auf Jochurtbasis mit Zitronespritzerchen, eine Milde mit Kräutern und Minze, eine (teuflisch) Wilde mit Chili und Knoblauch. Die sind bestimmt auch für Die Kolleg/innen interessant die wieder nur Billigfladenbrote mitgebracht haben.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Nun ja, morgen in der Institutsküche werd ich die kleinen Klöpsken schön mit Salatunterlage, Radieschen und gestreuter Petersiel anrichten, die beiden Sößchen dazu stellen und ich denke, dann habe ich meinen Beitrag zu ner leckeren Weihnachtsfeier gemeistert und kann in Ruhe Intrigen spinnen oder Komplotten ausweichen bzw. Mitmachen.

Was meint ihr?

Hg Mini


----------



## yukonjack (14. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde noch ein winziges Töpfen Senf dazu stellen. Im Ernst.


----------



## daci7 (14. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Entschuldigt, liebe Schlemmrboardies,
> Das ich erneut mit meinen Weihnachtsfeier
> Frikkos nerve.
> Jedenfalls habe ich sie heute mit dreifacher Menge wie beschrieben hergestellt, allerdings aus Rinderhack wie von Rheinspezie empfohlen. Es stimmt schon, daß ist einfach eine Sache der Höflichkeit, das gehört sich schon. Im Ausland haben meine Kollegen auch immer auf mich Rücksicht genommen.
> ...


Vl mit einer kleinen Prise Kaliumcyanid für den schnelleren Aufstieg nach dem Motto "Dead man's pointy shoes" 
... aber wahrscheinlich würde es eh irgend einen gierigen Doktoranden erwischen und die upper class hält sich wie immer an die Käseplattte und den Rotwein ... und lässt selbst dies vom niederen Volk vorkosten. Die sind nicht umsonst so lang im Amt ...


----------



## Minimax (14. Dezember 2022)

...


----------



## Gert-Show (14. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?


Die sehen richtig gut aus!
Wenn darüber hinaus die Frikadellen gut gewürzt sind und auch die Konsistenz stimmt, erübrigt sich eigentlich jede (den guten Geschmack verderbende) Soße. Aber bekanntlich sind die Geschmäcker verschieben und gewisse Rituale beim Verzehr bestimmter, optisch identischer Produkte, eingefahren.


----------



## Mescalero (14. Dezember 2022)

Das sieht richtig gut aus und die  Saußen Dips passen optisch perfekt. Es stimmt schon, gut gewürzte Sachen brauchen keine Sauce aber wenn es trotzdem welche gibt, nutzt man sie auch. 
Wie beim Inder, die Papadams schmecken pur schon lecker, trotzdem dippt man gerne und macht sie so noch leckerererer.


----------



## hanzz (14. Dezember 2022)

Die Bulletten sehen wirklich klasse aus. 
Bin mir sicher davon bleibt keine liegen. 


Ein Klops sollte aber doch zur Belustigung aller eine kleine Überraschung mit sich bringen. 
So a la Berliner mit Senf


----------



## Skott (14. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Aber nicht immer!
> Ich hatte (in meinem früheren Leben) schon mal blecherne Hochzeit*.
> 
> * sieben Jahre Essen aus der Dose


Deshalb hast du Kochen gelernt...


----------



## Gert-Show (14. Dezember 2022)

Die Grundlagen des Kochens hatte ich tatsächlich schon vor dieser Zeit von Oma und Mutter gelernt, aber in diesen 7 Jahren durfte ich nicht in die Küche.
Heute ist das anders: da darf ich nicht mehr aus der Küche raus.


----------



## Mescalero (14. Dezember 2022)

Es ist interessant, was es da für Unterschiede gibt. Wir mussten in der 2.Klasse einen Aufsatz "Wie koche ich einen Pudding" schreiben und einfache Gerichte oder einen Rührkuchen konnte in dem Alter jeder zubereiten, das war ganz normal. 

Wir haben oft Praktikanten und Bufdis, die wissen manchmal nicht, wie man Kartoffeln kocht! Einer hat mal eine Tütensuppe direkt im Wasserkocher zusammengerührt.


----------



## rustaweli (14. Dezember 2022)

Sehen top aus Minimax und wünsche eine schöne Feier fernab von Arbeitsgesprächen! 

Dosenfutter. Hier mein wiederholtes Outcomming - ich liebe es immer noch! Westerntopf, Erbsensuppe, Linsentopf, Chili Con Carne. Beim Angeln oder direkt danach, halb erfroren und nach dem Bade, oder schnell vor der Spätschicht! Egal wie lecker meine Liebste und/oder ich versuchen zu kochen, aber ab und an Dosen lasse ich mir im Leben nicht nehmen! Wie auch Maggi, Worcestersauce und Tabasco! So!


----------



## hanzz (14. Dezember 2022)

Meine Zustimmung rustaweli 
So ne Dose kann schon happy machen..



rustaweli schrieb:


> Worcestersauce


Die Schreibweise und die tatsächliche Aussprache "Wusterschiersoße" ist mir aber bis heute ein Rätsel.


----------



## rustaweli (14. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Meine Zustimmung rustaweli
> So ne Dose kann schon happy machen..
> 
> 
> Die Schreibweise und die tatsächliche Aussprache "Wusterschiersoße" ist mir aber bis heute ein Rätsel.


Wird das echt so gesprochen? Oh Schreck! Nenne es immer Wordschestersoße.  
Mit trotz Emigration nicht ablegbaren anhaltinischen Akzent.


----------



## hanzz (14. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Nenne es immer Wordschestersoße


Ich auch


----------



## Mescalero (14. Dezember 2022)

Als Worschestersoße kenne ich sie auch. Ich war aber schon mehrfach in Worcester und wurde schnell eines Besseren belehrt. Die Eingeborenen  bilden sich ein, es müsse Wuster heißen, innit?!


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Dezember 2022)

Man hört ja immer wieder komische Sachen von diesen unzivilisierten Eingeborenenstämmen aber das toppt ja wohl alles.


----------



## Minimax (14. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die Eingeborenen bilden sich ein, es müsse Wuster heißen, innit?!


Dead roight, guv'nor.


----------



## Gert-Show (14. Dezember 2022)

Ähem, die Eingeborenen haben aber Recht.


----------



## Gert-Show (14. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wir haben oft Praktikanten und Bufdis, die wissen manchmal nicht, wie man Kartoffeln kocht!


Das kenne ich auch. Egal, ob Master oder Bachelor, auf ihrem Fachgebiet vielleicht gut dabei, aber für das Kochen vom Frühstücksei brauchen die 'ne App.


----------



## silverfish (14. Dezember 2022)

Joo. Bei mir kommen auch Dosen zum Einsatz. Aber immer verfeinert oder aufgepeppt. Linsen mit Sauerkraut z. B.
Oder an den Westerntopf kleine gebratene Speckwürfel mit gerösteten Zwiebeln.
 Hühnersuppe oder Klopse gibbet nur Self Made.

Heute wollte ich erst n Hühnergeschnetzeltes machen.
Aber eine Packung Kotlet lachte mich an. Schön durchwachsen.
Also Gemüse und Kartoffeln und Fleisch.


----------



## Ostseesilber (14. Dezember 2022)

Was ist los silverfish? Das erste Foto ist scharf?!


----------



## silverfish (14. Dezember 2022)

Werd ich mal schauen. Vlt. hatte der Schleier frei.
Ich hab ja die automatische Einstellung in Verdacht .
So ist das halt mit den regenerierten Teilen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Dezember 2022)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Was ist los silverfish? Das erste Foto ist scharf?!


ja stimmt, sogar die Maserung der Fliesen ist deutlich zu sehen


----------



## hanzz (14. Dezember 2022)

Hab mir heut nen Salat mit Halloumi gemacht 
Bratpaprika dazu


----------



## Mescalero (14. Dezember 2022)

Quietschkäse!


----------



## hanzz (14. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Quietschkäse!


Hahaha
Ja genau.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (14. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Quietschkäse!


Genau das war mein erster Gedanke als ich Halumi gelesen habe


----------



## feko (14. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Gert-Show (14. Dezember 2022)

Vorbereitungen laufen


----------



## Gert-Show (14. Dezember 2022)

Jetzt muss ich nur die vier Pfefferkörner in der Soßenbasis finden und rausfischen.


----------



## Minimax (14. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Dann Rinderhack


Alle Achtsamkeits-Sorgen erwiesen sich als unbegründet. Das einzig religiöse war das sich die ganze Bande wie ein Schwarm biblischer Heuschrecken auf die Klopse gestürzt hat und sie _regardless of race, color, creed,  national origin or sexual orientation _innerhalb ner halben Stunde weggeflext hat. Sie haben nichtmal die Deko-Radieschen übriggelassen.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (14. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Alle Sorgen erwiesen sich als unbegründet. Das einzig religiöse war das sich die ganze Bande wie ein Schwarm biblischer Heuschrecken auf die Klopse gestürzt hat und sie regardless of race, color, creed,  national origin or sexual orientation innerhalb ner halben Stunde weggeflext hat.


Dann hast du deinen Soll voll und ganz erfüllt.
Das beste Kompliment beim Verköstiken anderer ist neben dem gepflegten Aufstoßen doch die geputzte Platte.


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Alle Achtsamkeits-Sorgen erwiesen sich als unbegründet. Das einzig religiöse war das sich die ganze Bande wie ein Schwarm biblischer Heuschrecken auf die Klopse gestürzt hat und sie _regardless of race, color, creed,  national origin or sexual orientation _innerhalb ner halben Stunde weggeflext hat.


Ganz ehrlich, hättest du was anderes erwartet.


----------



## Gert-Show (14. Dezember 2022)

Sehr schön Minimax , dann hast du jetzt 12 Monate Ruhe vor der gefräßigen Bande.
Obwohl: macht ihr nicht auch ein Sommerfest?


----------



## Minimax (14. Dezember 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, hättest du was anderes erwartet.


Ein Zweifel blieb, weils auch viele andere Leckereien gab, und die Abteilung wirklich sehr exotisch ist.


Gert-Show schrieb:


> Obwohl: macht ihr nicht auch ein Sommerfest?


Ächz.. mußtest Du das jetzt sagen, Gert?


----------



## Gert-Show (14. Dezember 2022)

Minimax hat den Tag des Meatballs eingeleitet, deshalb gibts bei uns zur Abwechslung mal KK. 
Tellerbild folgt!


----------



## Gert-Show (14. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Minimax (14. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 426574
> Anhang anzeigen 426575


Sieht sehr lecker aus!   haben bei Dir schonmal Gäste in den Tellerrand gebissen, weil sie dachten die Bemalung sei ein Stück Räucherlachs?


----------



## Gert-Show (14. Dezember 2022)

Nee, das Villeroy&Boch _Iris_ unterscheidet sich schon von pseudogebratenen Scheiben des Salmoniden. Außer man hat +12 Dioptrien und kein Okular dabei.


----------



## silverfish (14. Dezember 2022)

Das mit den völlig geplünderten Platten von Klopsen hab ich mal auf einer Wohnungseinweihung erlebt.
Ich hatte dort renoviert, weil die neuen Wohnunginhaber, beide Diplomer , nicht mal ne Rauhfaser von ner Küchenrolle unterscheiden konnten.
Ihre Mutter klagte mir ihr Leid ,weil ihre Tochter nicht mal n brauchbaren Kaffee machen könnte.
So kam es ,saß ich der guten Frau anbot ihr auch beim Einweihungsbufet zu helfen.
Ich machte von 5 kg gemischten Hack Moinkballs. Das sind Runde gegrillte Klopse mit Käsewürfel in der Mitte und Bacon umwickelt.
Ca 35 min nachdem ich die zwei riesigen Metallplatten aufs Bufet stellte, lagen nur noch die zerfetzten Salatblattunterlagen .
Hätte ich doch bloss mehr Zwiebel und Knoblauch in die Hackmasse gegeben.
Dann hätte am nächsten Tag das ganze Strassenamt  was von den Auswirkungen gehabt.


----------



## heinzi (15. Dezember 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 426565
> Anhang anzeigen 426564


Also das Badewasser vom Huhn sieht schon richtig gut aus.


----------



## feko (15. Dezember 2022)

Suppe noch nicht fertig. Muß das Huhn noch zerpflücken. 
Dann halt Nudeln dazu.
Kostprobe war aber top


----------



## Blueser (15. Dezember 2022)

Ich freue mich schon für dich .
Solch Suppen machen wir im Schnellkochtopf, da wird das Fleisch schnell gar und weich.
Nudeln werden extra gekocht und erst beim Anrichten dazu gegeben. So behalten die noch etwas Biss.


----------



## vonda1909 (15. Dezember 2022)

Osmanischer Schmortopf..habe noch immer  Kochen  lassen


----------



## Gert-Show (15. Dezember 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Muß das Huhn noch zerpflücken


Ich nenne das immer _gesprengte Henne_.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich nenne das immer _gesprengte Henne_.




Hühnerhäcksel sagen wir manchmal dazu.


----------



## feko (15. Dezember 2022)

Danke rustaweli...habs leicht abgeändert


----------



## silverfish (15. Dezember 2022)

.


----------



## feko (15. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Achso. Hab ja noch kein unscharfes Bild hoch geladen.  Asche auf mein Haupt.
> Hat geschmeckt.
> Anhang anzeigen 426676


Fleischkäs?


----------



## silverfish (15. Dezember 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Fleischkäs?


Pizzafleischkäs


----------



## bic zip (15. Dezember 2022)

Erbsensuppe mit Eisbein und ordentlich Majoran drin 

Jetzt ist sie noch „suppig“…morgen kann man sie dann fast schneiden


----------



## bic zip (15. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Pizzafleischkäs


Der vom Globus ist sehr empfehlenswert.
(ok, wahrscheinlich Regional verschieden, da andere Metzger)


----------



## Mescalero (15. Dezember 2022)

Klassisch, Arme-Leute-Essen.


----------



## silverfish (15. Dezember 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Der vom Globus ist sehr empfehlenswert.
> (ok, wahrscheinlich Regional verschieden, da andere Metzger)


Der hier von REWE. 
Die Madels anne Fleischtheke sind lustige Hühner. 

Zum Abendbrot hatte ich grad Kuchen. Donauwelle.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Donauwelle.



Legger!


----------



## silverfish (15. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Klassisch, Arme-Leute-Essen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Immer wieder gut. Gibt es bei mir auch einmal im Quartal.


----------



## bic zip (15. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Der hier von REWE.
> Die Madels anne Fleischtheke sind lustige Hühner.
> 
> Zum Abendbrot hatte ich grad Kuchen. Donauwelle.


was sonst, als Angler!


----------



## Minimax (15. Dezember 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Erbsensuppe mit Eisbein und ordentlich Majoran drin
> 
> Jetzt ist sie noch „suppig“…morgen kann man sie dann fast schneiden
> Anhang anzeigen 426685
> ...


Ooha! Ne Erbsensuppe möchte auch gern mal wieder machen, so richtig deftig nach Omi Minimax


----------



## bic zip (15. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Klassisch, Arme-Leute-Essen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da hätt ich auch mal wieder Bock drauf!

Echt ey, wenn man nicht weiß was man kochen soll, einfach wahllos ein paar Seiten hier durchscrollen und schon hat man 1000 Ideen


----------



## hanzz (15. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Die Madels anne Fleischtheke sind lustige Hühner.


Dann hätt ich Huhn und kein Leberkäs genommen


----------



## silverfish (15. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Dann hätt ich Huhn und kein Leberkäs genommen



Huhn gibt es am Sa. als Höhnerzupp.
Das ist unser Eintoptag.

Die Girls sind ok.
Aber ich bin ja bedient.


----------



## Jan_Cux (15. Dezember 2022)

Graubrot mit Kräuterbutter, Tomaten und Pfefferkäse, hatte heute keine Lust mehr zu kochen.


----------



## Mescalero (15. Dezember 2022)

Das ist doch fast wie Kochen. Guten Appetit, sieht sehr lecker aus!


----------



## feko (15. Dezember 2022)

.





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hühnerhäcksel sagen wir manchmal dazu.


Das Huhn kommt dann aber bei mir in Suppe.
Was du meinst ist Frikasse oder?


----------



## Gert-Show (15. Dezember 2022)

feko schrieb:


> .
> Das Huhn kommt dann aber bei mir in Suppe.
> Was du meinst ist Frikasse oder?


Eigentlich schon, aber die grundsätzliche Zubereitung ist die Gleiche: Huhn in kaltem Wasser langsam aufkochen.


----------



## Gert-Show (15. Dezember 2022)

Missus mochte noch mal KaPu mit Baströckchen. Es gibt nur noch ein Reste-Bild.
Dieses Mal kamen die Convenience-Teile zum Einsatz, dazu frische Ananas kurz in der Pfanne angebraten. Lecker Kochschinken und Alt-Mecklenburger dazu.


----------



## Ostseesilber (15. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Achso. Hab ja noch kein unscharfes Bild hoch geladen.  Asche auf mein Haupt.
> Hat geschmeckt.
> Anhang anzeigen 426676


Bei zwei drei Leuten hier müsste ich jeweils Wochenkurse belegen um endlich mal ne gute Soße hinzubekommen


----------



## Minimax (15. Dezember 2022)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Bei zwei drei Leuten hier müsste ich jeweils Wochenkurse belegen um endlich mal ne gute Soße hinzubekommen


Auch wenn ich jetzt vielen Meistern und Könnern Unrecht tue, aber für mich ist Blueser der Saucenking, so ähnlich wie Jason für Posen. 
Hast Du das weiter oben gelesen? Ne Dunkle Sauce vom Hähnchen, das ist imponierend.


----------



## silverfish (15. Dezember 2022)

Die Saucenfarbe ist für mich kein Problem . Ob Hähnchen, Kning oder Kalb.
Auch nur von Gemüse geht's.
Ist aber schon was aufwändiger und man muss aufpassen. Und es ist ein Unterschied ob mit Wein oder Saft oder ohne. Seit geraumer Zeit habe ich keinen Wein mehr benutzt.
Aber nicht nur Farbe sondern der Geschmack ist wichtig.


----------



## Minimax (15. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Die Saucenfarbe ist für mich kein Problem . Ob Hähnchen, Kning oder Kalb.
> Auch nur von Gemüse geht's.
> Ist aber schon was aufwändiger und man muss aufpassen. Und es ist ein Unterschied ob mit Wein oder Saft oder ohne. Seit geraumer Zeit habe ich keinen Wein mehr benutzt.
> Aber nicht nur Farbe sondern der Geschmack ist wichtig.


Sehr richtig! Ich hatte ja neulich (nichtgepostete) Herzchen gemacht. Für ein dunkles Schmorgericht gehört für mich auch Rotwein rein- aber ich übertrieb es mit dem Wein, Pech gehabt und mit schwerer Hand gekocht: Zuviel davon ist genauso wie versalzen.
Ich glaube, bei Sauce bilden Geschmack, Farbe und Konsistenz ein ternäres Spannungsfeld und keine dieser Eigenschaften davon darf man vernachlässigen oder überbetonen.

Für mich ist Sauce die kritischte Komponente eines Gerichts, ein flüssiges Gewürz das die verschiedenen Komponenten miteinander vermählt und ein Ganzes schafft. Deshalb gebührt ihr besondere Sorgfalt. Deshalb imponieren mir Eure Saucenkreationen immer sehr, zumal ja eine echte Sauce aus dem Gericht selbst heraus entstehen soll. Das ist die Kunst. Es gibt hier viel zu lernen und im Thread ist unheimlich viel Könnerschaft vorhanden.

Was nützen die hartgebranntesten Ziegel, die feinsten Sandsteinblöcke und die besten Balken beim Hausbau, wenn der Mörtel der das alles verbinden und zusammenhalten soll nichts taugt?


----------



## silverfish (15. Dezember 2022)

Sehr schönes Plädoyer für die Sauce ,
Sir Minimax


----------



## Ostseesilber (15. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich jetzt vielen Meistern und Könnern Unrecht tue, aber für mich ist Blueser der Saucenking, so ähnlich wie Jason für Posen.
> Hast Du das weiter oben gelesen? Ne Dunkle Sauce vom Hähnchen, das ist imponierend.


Ist natürlich einer von den dreien, der Blueser und seine Tips weiter oben hab ich natürlich aufgesogen.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (15. Dezember 2022)

Kasseler Kotelett .......
.... und nein, Ihr müsst die Knochen nicht weiter suchen, die sind längst auf dem Weg in einen Grüne Bohnen Eintopf....


----------



## feko (16. Dezember 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Osmanischer Schmortopf..habe noch immer  Kochen  lassen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Würde ich auch gerne mal nach kochen. 
Finde im Netz aber nicht so das richtige Rezept. 
Hast du ein link für mich?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. Dezember 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Würde ich auch gerne mal nach kochen.
> Finde im Netz aber nicht so das richtige Rezept.
> Hast du ein link für mich?


Vonda ist in der Sonne und lässt sich bedienen… Da wird nichts mit dem Rezept


----------



## Gert-Show (16. Dezember 2022)

Für eine gute Soße braucht es nicht nur ein tolles Rezept, sondern vor allem viel Zeit.


----------



## Mescalero (16. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Für eine gute Soße braucht es nicht nur ein tolles Rezept, sondern vor allem viel Zeit.


Oder die richtigen Zutaten.


----------



## Gert-Show (16. Dezember 2022)

Dazu fällt mir nur ein, dass ich vor einigen Jahren mal in einem schwäbischen Restaurant "Schnitzel mit Jägersoße" bestellt habe. Mit Verweis auf die späte Stunde hat mir die Bedienung erklärt, dass dies nicht möglich sein: man wolle wegen mir nicht heute noch einen frischen Jäger anschneiden.


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Dezember 2022)

Vor dem großen Kampf am Räucherschrank bereite ich was warmes vor. Für die Familie heute eine Hühnersuppe. Für Morgen gleich 2 große Töpfe mit Pizzasuppe für die ganze Räucherbande. Wollte eigentlich im Gulaschkessel draussen kochen, aber mir wird das alles zu stressig.


----------



## Blueser (16. Dezember 2022)

Pizzasuppe, interessant .
Hatte ich noch nie, aber gute Idee.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Dezember 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> 2 große Töpfe mit *Pizzasuppe*



Wie macht man die?


----------



## Blueser (16. Dezember 2022)

Ich hatte gerade danach gegoogelt. Diese oder eine ähnliche Suppe hatte eine Kollegin meiner Frau zu ihrem Geburtstag mit auf Arbeit gebracht und für mich eine Dose mit gegeben. War echt lecker.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (16. Dezember 2022)

Weihnachtsfeier im Bauhof jetzt gibts 
"Scheppekääs"


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie macht man die?


Das ist wirklich ultraeinfach. Hack, Paprika, Zwiebeln, passierte Tomaten ,Kräutersahnekäse, Sahne und Gemüsebrühe, dazu Pizzagewürz, Salz und Pfeffer. Kannst Tante Gugel Mal fragen, gibt's überall zu lesen


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (16. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Blueser (16. Dezember 2022)

Soljanka:


----------



## silverfish (16. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab heut auswärts diniert. Ente mit Rotkohl.


----------



## bic zip (16. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 426743


Mega


----------



## Ron73 (16. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Weihnachtsfeier im Bauhof jetzt gibts
> "Scheppekääs"
> 
> 
> ...


Geile Weihnachtsfeier, das hat was


----------



## Blueser (16. Dezember 2022)

12h-Rinderfonds aus Beinscheiben, Wurzelgemüse, Rotwein und Gewürzen. Wird morgen nochmal gekocht und dann für die Festtage durchgesiebt und portionsweise eingefroren.


----------



## Gert-Show (16. Dezember 2022)

...und ein gute Soße braucht Zeit.


----------



## Blueser (16. Dezember 2022)

Yep ...


----------



## Gert-Show (16. Dezember 2022)

Missus hat sich heute wieder Vollkorn-Linguine mit Lachs-Sahne-Soße gewünscht. Dann sei es so, ich mag ja auch einen ruhigen Abend verbringen.
Gleich wird noch die Dart-WM auf den Bildschirm gebracht und ich verziehe mich in meine Küche.


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. Dezember 2022)

Zum Thema Pizzasuppe (Lecker) probiertmal Gyrossuppe noch leckerer


----------



## Blueser (16. Dezember 2022)

Ok, da sind im Netz schon einige gute Rezepte zu finden. Ist registriert  ...


----------



## Mescalero (16. Dezember 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Zum Thema Pizzasuppe (Lecker) probiertmal Gyrossuppe noch leckerer


Da muss ich an Sträters Döner-Smoothie denken.


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab sie hier auch schon mal vorgestellt.


----------



## Gert-Show (16. Dezember 2022)

Vorbereitet. Habe ich etwas vergessen?
Das Glas rechts ist die Gemüsepaste, welche Missus in ihrem Thermomix zubereitet.


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. Dezember 2022)

Zu wenig Knoblauch


----------



## Gert-Show (16. Dezember 2022)

Ach so, 600 g Salmo Salar sind natürlich für eine Soße zuviel bei 2 Personen, aber die Küchenhelfer bekommen auch etwas ab.


----------



## Gert-Show (16. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Jan_Cux (16. Dezember 2022)

Gyros Suppe, Gyrosfleisch von der Theke braten und über Nacht in Sahne einlegen. Zwiebelsuppe kochen, 2 Flaschen Hot chili Soße, 2 Flaschen Zigeuner Soße ähhh heißt nun Fahrendes Volk Soße,Paprika und Mais  ganz viel Knoblauch alles noch mal aufkochen, als Beilage Fladenbrot reichen...


----------



## hanzz (16. Dezember 2022)

Morgen gibt's Gulasch. Ik Freu mir schon. 

Und das allergeilste.
Wir, also meine Missus und ich, beschenken uns immer vor Weihnachten schon. 
Ich hab nen kleinen DO bekommen und kann es kaum abwarten den bald einzuweihen. 
Hab schon den Dutch Oven Thread aufgesaugt. 
Hui das wird lecker. 
Gulasch kann ich morgen aus Zeitgründen leider nicht drin machen. 
Muss ja erst mal einbrennen.


----------



## Blueser (16. Dezember 2022)

Viel Spaß, du wirst es nicht bereuen!
Wenn es ein kleinerer ist, kann ich mir schon das Geschenk für nächstes Jahr vorstellen...


----------



## hanzz (17. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, du wirst es nicht bereuen!
> Wenn es ein kleinerer ist, kann ich mir schon das Geschenk für nächstes Jahr vorstellen...


Fleisch?  
N größerer muss nicht sein für 2 bis 3 Personen.


----------



## Ostseesilber (17. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> 12h-Rinderfonds aus Beinscheiben, Wurzelgemüse, Rotwein und Gewürzen. Wird morgen nochmal gekocht und dann für die Festtage durchgesiebt und portionsweise eingefroren.
> Anhang anzeigen 426789


Hast da einen Link für Blueser, Hammer Idee und weniger Stress an den Feiertagen. Das muss ich auch so machen.


----------



## silverfish (17. Dezember 2022)

Einen Link ? 
Links auf dem Herd.


----------



## Ostseesilber (17. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Einen Link ?
> Links auf dem Herd.


Hab geschaut, da liegt nix.


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Dezember 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Gyros Suppe, Gyrosfleisch von der Theke braten und über Nacht in Sahne einlegen. Zwiebelsuppe kochen, 2 Flaschen Hot chili Soße, 2 Flaschen Zigeuner Soße ähhh heißt nun Fahrendes Volk Soße,Paprika und Mais  ganz viel Knoblauch alles noch mal aufkochen, als Beilage Fladenbrot reichen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Krass... Hast Du das ganze Glas Soß da reingetan? 
Für wieviele Personen war das bzw. Wieviel Liter? Fleischmenge? 

Krass...


----------



## Blueser (17. Dezember 2022)

Das Rezept gibt es übrigens auch ohne diese Fertigsoßen und Tütensuppen ...


----------



## silverfish (17. Dezember 2022)

.


----------



## Blueser (17. Dezember 2022)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Hast da einen Link für Blueser, Hammer Idee und weniger Stress an den Feiertagen. Das muss ich auch so machen.


Bitte schön: https://www.tastybits.de/rezepte/fleisch-gefluegel/rinderfond-selber-kochen/

Ich habe nur Beinscheiben genommen und alles im Topf angebraten. Erst das Fleisch und danach Gemüse mit Tomatenmark. Die Zwiebel habe ich halbiert und mit der Schnittfläche auf der Herdplatte geschwärzt. Schon nach 12h ist von den Beinscheiben nur noch der Knochen übrig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Dezember 2022)

Bratbärsche...


----------



## silverfish (17. Dezember 2022)

Lecker Prof .
So was sogar zum Frühstück.


----------



## silverfish (17. Dezember 2022)

.


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Dezember 2022)

Moin, 
Habe mal paar Fragen... Wenn man(n) also bspw. kochenden Fond in so ein Glas gibt, es verschraubt und das abkühlt und schließlich "knackt" der Deckel - ist die ganze Chose dann komplett konserviert? 
Ist das dann "einwecken"? 
Wie funktioniert das Haltbar machen genau und was kann man so behandeln. 
Gemüse? Suppen? Etc.? 

Würde das echt gerne lernen, hab da Null Plan von. 
Sterilisieren, Pasteurisieren, Fermentieren 

Am besten ohne Gefahr...!?


----------



## Skott (17. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> Habe mal paar Fragen... Wenn man(n) also bspw. kochenden Fond in so ein Glas gibt, es verschraubt und das abkühlt und schließlich "knackt" der Deckel - ist die ganze Chose dann komplett konserviert?
> Ist das dann "einwecken"?
> Wie funktioniert das Haltbar machen genau und was kann man so behandeln.
> ...


Danke für die Frage, habe ich mir auch gerade gestellt...????

Es gibt da auch noch eine Technik, wie nach dem Befüllen auf den Kopf stellen...?

In dem Soßenrezeptlink von Blueser ist von einkochen bei 100°C die Rede...

Ich meine aber auch, dass das kochende Abfüllen, sofortiges Verschließen und Ploppen lassen reicht, oder liege ich falsch???


----------



## silverfish (17. Dezember 2022)

Richtig eingeweckt ist es nicht, auch wenn's knackt. Aber im Kühlschrank hält sich Fond Monatelang.
Beim Einwecken werden die verschlossenen Gläser im Wasserbad gekocht. Je nach Menge und Inhalt .
Wenn oben im Glas ein genügend dicker Fettabschluss ist, hält sich die konservierende Wirkung noch länger.

Beispiel .  Wir fanden im Sommer in einer Garage ( unbeheizt)  einen Topf Goulasch von einer Treibjagd den Herbst davor. Also ca 9 Monate vorher .
Unter einer ca 5cm stärken Fettschicht war das Fleisch in Super Zustand.
Aufgekocht und verspeist.


----------



## silverfish (17. Dezember 2022)

Fleisch und Wurst in Gläsern .
Bei Riesenangler im Schweine und Wurstthread nachsehen.
Der Grosse wird Eure Fragen bestimmt beantworten.


----------



## hanzz (17. Dezember 2022)

Kilo Zwiebeln angebraten
Weiter geht's


----------



## Jan_Cux (17. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Krass... Hast Du das ganze Glas Soß da reingetan?
> Für wieviele Personen war das bzw. Wieviel Liter? Fleischmenge?
> 
> Krass...


 ca.1,5 kg Gyros und von den Flaschen jeweils zwei wurden so ca. 4,5 Liter Suppe.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. Dezember 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 426190


 Habe das Rezept mal ausprobiert, echt lecker die Soße! Passt außer zu Graved- auch prima zu Räucherlachs! 
Dagegen ist das von mir, das ich mal in einer Fischrezept - Zeitschrift entdeckte, absolut nicht empfehlenswert....


----------



## hanzz (17. Dezember 2022)

So nu kann kochen


----------



## daci7 (17. Dezember 2022)

Probekochen für Weihnachten. Bin mal gespannt!


----------



## feko (17. Dezember 2022)

Uiuiui...da krieg ich ja richtig lust heute den Kochlöffel nochmal zu schwingen


----------



## Blueser (17. Dezember 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Danke für die Frage, habe ich mir auch gerade gestellt...????
> 
> Es gibt da auch noch eine Technik, wie nach dem Befüllen auf den Kopf stellen...?
> 
> ...


Das mit dem auf den Kopf stellen der Gläser machen wir hauptsächlich beim Abfüllen von heißer Marmelade, um die Keime am Deckel abzutöten. Allerdings hält sich Marmelade durch den hohen Zuckergehalt auch so schon eine Weile, wenn man sauber gearbeitet hat.
Den Rinderfonds habe ich diesmal auch in heiß ausgespülte Gläser abgefüllt. Bis Weihnachten wird er so sicherlich überstehen.


----------



## bic zip (17. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Habe das Rezept mal ausprobiert, echt lecker die Soße! Passt außer zu Graved- auch prima zu Räucherlachs!
> Dagegen ist das von mir, das ich mal in einer Fischrezept - Zeitschrift entdeckte, absolut nicht empfehlenswert....



Das freut mich


----------



## Blueser (17. Dezember 2022)

Diesmal kocht meine Frau, ist am WE meistens so. Rinderrouladen und Kassler, wird dann mit meinem Fonds angegossen.


----------



## hanzz (17. Dezember 2022)

Feddich. 
Da ich lieber mit Nudeln esse, zweierlei. 
Und fürn Knack mir Rucola Rand.


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Dezember 2022)

Grad schnell am Vorkochen:

Gebratener Broccoli, Schweinebauch, Spinat, Röstzwiebel mit Knofi... 

Und " EIN" Glas Wein für den Chef... 

R. S.


----------



## Gert-Show (17. Dezember 2022)

Da morgen im Verein leckeres Weihnachtsessen (im kleinen Kreis) geplant ist, habe ich mich schon heute mal an die Vorbereitungen gemacht.
17 Keulen der Barbarie-Ente sind vorgegart und liegen auf den Backblechen, gut mit Alufolie abgedeckt. Morgen kommen die noch mal 50 Minuten in den Ofen.
Für die Soße gingen 3 Keulen, 1 Liter Wein, 4 Gläser Entenfonds, 1 Kilo Äpfel und 1 Kilo Zwiebel drauf. Wird morgen noch einreduziert, abgeschmeckt und ggf. eingedickt. 
Sieben Päckchen Kloßteig Thüringer Art sind gekauft, dazu 3 Laugenbrötchen, aus denen morgen im Verbindung mit echter Butter leckere Coutons für die Füllung der Klöße entstehen. 
Das (für mich unwichtige) Rotkraut bereitet eine Vereinskollegin zu. 

Und den Nachtisch, ein leckeres Tiramisu, macht meine Missus heute Abend noch fertig.

Ach, ick freu mir schon.


----------



## hanzz (17. Dezember 2022)

Noch n doppelten Espresso
Und Nachtisch, zwar gekauft aber die sind echt lecker


----------



## rustaweli (17. Dezember 2022)

Besuch über mehrere Tage aus da fernen Landen. Dem Land mit dem Berge Kasbek, an welchem ward gefesselt Prometheus. Dem Flecken Erde, welchem die Argonauten mit Hilfe weiblicher Tücke das goldene Vlies stahlen. Georgien! Nach übertriebenen, zünftigem Speis und Trank gestern, annähernd einem mittelalterlichen Gelage, wird heute wie morgen ein paar Gänge zurückgeschaltet. 




Nur ein Süppchen mit Brot wurde heute zur Erholung aufgetischt. 
Rote Linsensuppe, aber war sehr lecker und eine Wohltat nach gestern. 




Bin dabei den Herrschaften einen Mythos aufzubinden. Dies wären eigentlich historisch fest verankerte Mahle Unsereins. Nur fand 1683 vor den Toren von Wien ein Austausch statt. Rezepte gegen Kaffee, nach welchem die Osmanen gesättigt und zufrieden von dannen zogen, um sie in der östlichen Welt zu verbreiten. Glaube oder Unglauben konnte ich der Mimik jedoch nicht ganz entnehmen. Aber arbeite weiter daran! 
Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## hanzz (17. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Besuch über mehrere Tage aus da fernen Landen. Dem Land mit dem Berge Kasbek, an welchem ward gefesselt Prometheus. Dem Flecken Erde, welchem die Argonauten mit Hilfe weiblicher Tücke das goldene Vlies stahlen. Georgien! Nach übertriebenen, zünftigem Speis und Trank gestern, annähernd einem mittelalterlichen Gelage, wird heute wie morgen ein paar Gänge zurückgeschaltet.
> Anhang anzeigen 426876
> 
> Nur ein Süppchen mit Brot wurde heute zur Erholung aufgetischt.
> ...


----------



## daci7 (17. Dezember 2022)

Achja, fast vergessen - es war super! Die Rehkeule sehr zart und rosa. Der Geschmack war perfekt!
Dazz gab es noch Rosmarinkartoffeln und einen großen, grünen Salat und natürlich eine Soße aus dem Bratensaft, Wurzelgemüse, Rotwein und dergleichen.
Weihnachten kann kommen!


----------



## Blueser (18. Dezember 2022)

Rinderroulade mit Kassler, Klößen und einem Salat von der grünen Bohne ...


----------



## silverfish (18. Dezember 2022)

Bei uns noch Reste vom Hühnernudeltopf.
Nach dem Spaziergang soll gegrillt werden.


----------



## Gert-Show (18. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> und einem Salat von der grünen Bohne ...


Den denken wir uns einfach dazu.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (18. Dezember 2022)

Heute gibt es panierten Hasen


----------



## Mescalero (18. Dezember 2022)

Paniert, interessant. Ich kenne ihn nur ähnlich wie Wild zubereitet (lange gekocht u./o. in der Röhre).
Gutes Gelingen!


----------



## silverfish (18. Dezember 2022)

Schaut gut aus Max.

Geh mal den Grill anschmeißen. Werd gleich ne ganze Tüte Holzkohle draufhauen. Brauche Power bei -5 Grad.

Kälterekord für grillen ist übrigens -17 Grad.
1993 noch in der Uckermark.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (18. Dezember 2022)

Eine wirklich leckere Geschichte.
Hase sollte man aber mögen bei der Variante da es eben purer Hasengeschmack ohne viel schick schnack ist. Aber ich liebe es.


----------



## JottU (18. Dezember 2022)

Wie bekommt man so ein Schnitzel aus nem Hasen? Karacho_Kurt 
Halben Hase entbeinen, flachkloppen, portionieren, panieren und braten?


----------



## phobos (18. Dezember 2022)

Das grosse ist Rückenstück mit Bauchlappen, sind die Teile alle roh paniert oder vorgekocht? 
Kenn das noch von Mutter, die hat das aber zuvor gekocht...
Wird die Keule da gar, bzw kann man das vom Knochen lösen?
Kaninchen schmeckt eh relativ neutral, ist ja fast wie Hühnchen


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Klassisch, Arme-Leute-Essen.


aber köstlich


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr richtig! Ich hatte ja neulich (nichtgepostete) Herzchen gemacht. Für ein dunkles Schmorgericht gehört für mich auch Rotwein rein- aber ich übertrieb es mit dem Wein, Pech gehabt und mit schwerer Hand gekocht: Zuviel davon ist genauso wie versalzen.
> Ich glaube, bei Sauce bilden Geschmack, Farbe und Konsistenz ein ternäres Spannungsfeld und keine dieser Eigenschaften davon darf man vernachlässigen oder überbetonen.
> 
> Für mich ist Sauce die kritischte Komponente eines Gerichts, ein flüssiges Gewürz das die verschiedenen Komponenten miteinander vermählt und ein Ganzes schafft. Deshalb gebührt ihr besondere Sorgfalt. Deshalb imponieren mir Eure Saucenkreationen immer sehr, zumal ja eine echte Sauce aus dem Gericht selbst heraus entstehen soll. Das ist die Kunst. Es gibt hier viel zu lernen und im Thread ist unheimlich viel Könnerschaft vorhanden.
> ...


richtig erkannt werter Minimax, nicht umsonst gibt es in guten Küchen extra Köche, die hauptsächlich für Soßen zuständig sind.


----------



## daci7 (18. Dezember 2022)

phobos schrieb:


> Das grosse ist Rückenstück mit Bauchlappen, sind die Teile alle roh paniert oder vorgekocht?
> Kenn das noch von Mutter, die hat das aber zuvor gekocht...
> Wird die Keule da gar, bzw kann man das vom Knochen lösen?
> Kaninchen schmeckt eh relativ neutral, ist ja fast wie Hühnchen


Kaninchen ist aber eben kein Hase - der schmeckt absolut nicht "neutral"


----------



## silverfish (18. Dezember 2022)

.


----------



## rustaweli (18. Dezember 2022)

Wie angekündigt, heute auch nur ein leichtes Mahl nach gutem Frühstück und einfachem Vesper, nebst Ausflug. 
Einfach bißl Sahne, Joghurt, Fischkäse mit Brühe. Dazu Brühe und Spinat. Spaghetti wie Parmesan hinzu und guten Appetit!


----------



## Floma (18. Dezember 2022)

Bild ist von gestern Abend, da gab es aber nur dünnstes Internet.

Für bzw. mit 8 Freunden ein Weihnachtsprobedinner abgehalten. Entenkeulen (natürlich nach Gert-Show), Kartoffelbrei, Rotkohl, Semmelknödel (Sonderwunsch eines Freundes) und aufwendiger Soße.

Für die Soße aus einer ganzen Ente die Keulen und Brüste entnommen um die enthäutete Karasse zu bekommen. Dazu einmal TK-Gänseklein, Suppengrün, trockener Rotwein, Entenfond, Gemüsefond und Kirschgellee. Nach 4 Stunden war die Soße fertig.

Die gewonnene Erfahrung zeigt, für den 24. Dezember werde ich die Soße schon einen Tag früher kochen müssen und am Tag nur noch abschmecken und binden. Das wird sonst stressig. Entfetten ist dann auch einfacher.

PS: Für die Tage nach Weihnachten wünscht sich unser ältester Krokodil zum Essen. Wie kommt ein noch-5-jähriger auf so was?


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (18. Dezember 2022)

JottU schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man so ein Schnitzel aus nem Hasen? Karacho_Kurt
> Halben Hase entbeinen, flachkloppen, portionieren, panieren und braten?


Das ist der Rücken mit den dazugehörigen Bauchpartien Quasi alles hinter den Rippenbögen.
Ich hab den Hasen in sechs Teile zerlegt dann wird er paniert und scharf Angebraten. Zum Schluss wandert er noch ne gute Stunde innen Ofen. 
Gruß Max


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Rinderroulade mit Kassler, Klößen und einem Salat von der grünen Bohne ...
> Anhang anzeigen 426915


Die Soss 

Das is Schämpionslieg 

R. S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Dezember 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Kaninchen ist aber eben kein Hase - der schmeckt absolut nicht "neutral"


Ebend.
Hase is mir zu penetrant vom Geschmack, mir wurde von ländlicher Verwandtschaft ein Abgezogener mal "zugespielt" 
Selbst nach einer Nacht in Buttermilch war der für mich un"geniessbar".
Kann Mglw. auch mit dem Alter des Tieres zusammengehangen haben!?

Aber das is ja mein persönlicher Geschmack...

R. S.


----------



## silverfish (19. Dezember 2022)

Buttermilch und nur eine Nacht reicht da nicht. Da müssen stärkere Sachen ran .
Tunke aus Wein und Weinessig.


----------



## Mescalero (19. Dezember 2022)

Meine Mutter hat ihn bestimmt zwei, drei Tage eingelegt. Das beste Hühnchen aller Zeiten! 
Stallhase, wohlgemerkt. Die Rammler von "draußen" sind da bestimmt anders.


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Dezember 2022)

Also Kaninchen!? 

Feldhase I'm Stall kann man(n) wohl ausschließen... 

R. S.


----------



## Mescalero (19. Dezember 2022)

Kaninchen, klar.


----------



## silverfish (19. Dezember 2022)

Kaninchen lege ich nicht ein. Solch Alte, die das nötig hätten, verarbeite ich bestenfalls zu Hack.
Hase dagegen ist ne andere Hausnummer. Erstens stärker Wildgeschmack und zweitens vom Fleisch fest.

Ich schreib mal von einer Treibjagd auf Hasen in Böhmen. Aber nicht in diesem Fred.


----------



## hanzz (19. Dezember 2022)

Da ich heut bis 18 Uhr arbeiten musste, haben die anderen sich Fischstäbchen mit Kartoffelpü gemacht. 

Ich mir grad ne schnelle Rosenkohl Platte 
Angebraten, ab in die Form, Salz, Pfeffer, Chili und Olivenöl und in die Röhre. 





Und nach 20 Minuten Parmesan drüber. 
Lecker


----------



## Gert-Show (19. Dezember 2022)

Mmmhhh, Rosenkohl ist lecker, nachdem er Frost bekam.


----------



## Blueser (19. Dezember 2022)

Sag das mal meiner Frau, der ist es vollkommen egal, ob Frost oder nicht. Den Rosenkohl muss ich mir immer allein zubereiten, was nicht schlimm ist ...


----------



## Ron73 (19. Dezember 2022)

Mit Rosenkohl kann man mich jagen


----------



## rustaweli (19. Dezember 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Mit Rosenkohl kann man mich jagen


Mich in Kindestagen auch. Aber heutzutage, so lecker, wie vieles Andere auch. Schon imponierend wie sich der Geschmack im Laufe der Zeit wandelt. 
Aber ganz heftig - Eure Soßen in letzter Zeit! Damit würde mir alles schmecken! Kenne ich so nur von Omi und Muttchen, aber beste Rezepte bringen mich nicht annähernd dorthin. Vielleicht mit Alter, Zeit und Erfahrung.


----------



## Skott (19. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Da ich heut bis 18 Uhr arbeiten musste, haben die anderen sich Fischstäbchen mit Kartoffelpü gemacht.
> 
> Ich mir grad ne schnelle Rosenkohl Platte
> Angebraten, ab in die Form, Salz, Pfeffer, Chili und Olivenöl und in die Röhre.
> ...


Nur so für dich, ohne weitere Beilagen...??
Saulecker, aber gibt bestimmt auch ordentlich Luft - dann kannst du ganz entspannt durch die Hose atmen...


----------



## hanzz (19. Dezember 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Nur so für dich, ohne weitere Beilagen...??
> Saulecker, aber gibt bestimmt auch ordentlich Luft - dann kannst du ganz entspannt durch die Hose atmen...


Jo. 
Nur für mich. 
Könnte mich da reinlegen. 

Salat gab's noch dazu. 

Wahrscheinlich bretter ich heut Nacht wie ein nicht zugeknoteter Luftballon, den man plötzlich loslässt durchs Schlafzimmer


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Den Rosenkohl muss ich mir immer allein zubereiten, was nicht schlimm ist


schlimm ist, wenn du ihn auch allein essen musst


----------



## Blueser (19. Dezember 2022)

Im Gegenteil, esse ich sehr gern...


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil, esse ich sehr gern...


ja natürlich, aber allein?


----------



## Mescalero (19. Dezember 2022)

Ich wünsche mir manchmal, Madame würde keinen essen, damit ich alles ALLEINE reinhauen kann.

Für alle Rosenkohlfans: probiert mal die angebliche Lieblingsspeise von Romeo und Julia, Veroneser Rosenkohlgratin. Zum Reinlegen.


----------



## Blueser (19. Dezember 2022)

Soll sogar Krautrouladen vom Rosenkohl geben ...


----------



## bic zip (19. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Soll sogar Krautrouladen vom Rosenkohl geben ...


und als Beilage gefüllte Linsen, wa?


----------



## Blueser (19. Dezember 2022)

Ne, im Ernst. Rosenkohlgratin klingt gut!


----------



## JottU (19. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Soll sogar Krautrouladen vom Rosenkohl geben ...


Das stimmt, hatte mal einen glaube polnischen oder ungarischen Kollegen, dessen Frau hat die mal zu einer Party gemacht. Ich glaube dafür stand sie den ganzen Tag in der Küche.


----------



## vonda1909 (19. Dezember 2022)

Zum warm werden Wasser gekocht  und mit Kluntjes und Rum verfeinert.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Dezember 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Zum warm werden Wasser gekocht und mit Kluntjes und Rum verfeinert.


hatte ich schon ewig nicht mehr.
geht ja nun leider auch nicht mehr, wegen der vielen Medikamente


----------



## Minimax2 (19. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ebend.
> Hase is mir zu penetrant vom Geschmack, mir wurde von ländlicher Verwandtschaft ein Abgezogener mal "zugespielt"
> Selbst nach einer Nacht in Buttermilch war der für mich un"geniessbar".
> Kann Mglw. auch mit dem Alter des Tieres zusammengehangen haben!?
> ...


hallo, penetrant schmeckt Hase (wie auch anderes Wild) nur, wenn er falsch vorbereitet wurde. Gestrecktes Wild kommt bei mir ausgenommen für 3-4 Tage in die Kühlkammer, in der Decke. Dann wird das Stück ausgezogen und hängt nochmal 2-3 Tage kühl und in Ruhe ab. Wer anschließend noch Buttermilch oder Essig braucht, um das Stück zu genießen ist weit weg von natürlicher Ernährung.

bis später


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (19. Dezember 2022)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> hallo, penetrant schmeckt Hase (wie auch anderes Wild) nur, wenn er falsch vorbereitet wurde. Gestrecktes Wild kommt bei mir ausgenommen für 3-4 Tage in die Kühlkammer, in der Decke. Dann wird das Stück ausgezogen und hängt nochmal 2-3 Tage kühl und in Ruhe ab. Wer anschließend noch Buttermilch oder Essig braucht, um das Stück zu genießen ist weit weg von natürlicher Ernährung.
> 
> bis später



na, da bin ich nur bedingt bei Dir...   
... es ist schon noch ein Stück "natürlicher Ernährung" wenn man nach dem sorgfältigen waidmännischen Prozedere auch die eigene gewünschte Geschmacksrichtung wählt, also beizen, einlegen oder sonstige Methoden ........
........um letztlich sei eigenes gewünschtes Ergebnis zu erzielen,


----------



## phobos (20. Dezember 2022)

Glaube manche verwechseln Stallhasen (eigentlich richtigerweise Kaninchen ) und Wild... Vom Stall haben helles Fleisch und relativ wenig eigengeschmack, vorallem magere Teile wie Rücken und Keule. Wild ist ne andere Hausnummer, Wild halt ....muss man mögen aber penetrant ist das auch nicht... zb Ragout vom gebeiztem hasen...


----------



## Blueser (20. Dezember 2022)

Heute ist wieder Enkeltag. Wenn die beiden nachher von der Schule kommen, gibt es Fusilli mit Tomatensauce. Die muss jetzt noch 2 Stündchen blubbern.


----------



## silverfish (20. Dezember 2022)

.


----------



## hanzz (20. Dezember 2022)

Flammkuchen mit Serano und Räucherlachs
Salätchen dazu


----------



## rustaweli (20. Dezember 2022)

Tortellini Auflauf.
Da Gäste, wäre ein Tellerbild unhöflich.
Das machte ich auch nur schnell beim Händewaschen von allen.




2 Formen, muß langen!
Einmal mit, einmal ohne Fleisch. Sie lachen sich übrigens kaputt wegen den Tierhaltungszeichen und ziehen uns ständig auf ob glückliche oder traurige Tierchen.


----------



## Gert-Show (20. Dezember 2022)

Nachdem am Wochenende die höllische Schlemmerei eingesetzt hatte und (mich mitgerechnet) die zwölfköpfige Vereinsplage Gewinnermannschaft nebst Anhang tatsächlich alle 17 Entenkeulen (a' 400 g), gute 5 Kilo Thüringer Klöße, 3 Liter Soße und das Kraut verputzt hat und sich danach noch auf den halben Quadratmeter Tiramisu stürzte *, muss ich etwas kürzer treten. Für mich gibts heute Rosenkohl ( in der Pfanne mit Zwiebeln angebraten und mit einigen Hackbällchen verfeinert), die Missus bekommt Kartoffelpuffer mit Räucherlachs und Creme Fraiche.

* Das Essen, für das ich ca. 8 Stunden in der Küche stand, wurde in nicht mal 45 Minuten weggemümmelt und mir wurde angeraten, als Nebenjob "Rent a Cook" anzubieten. Lasst mich kurz überlegen...Nö


----------



## Vanner (20. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> als Nebenjob "Rent a Cook" anzubieten. Lasst mich kurz überlegen...Nö



Clevere Entscheidung.


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. Dezember 2022)

Der erste diesen Winter


----------



## bic zip (20. Dezember 2022)

Taxidermist Jürgen hat heute in einem anderen Thread erzählt das er in Hürth Fischenisch aufgewachsen ist.
Dabei fiel mir ein das es unweit von Fischenisch, in einem anderen Ortsteil von Hürth,  ein großes Einkaufszentrum steht.

Da gibt es einen geilen Currywurststand, den managen 2 Brüder.
Am Stand (aufgemacht wie ein Western Planwagen) kann man von beiden Seiten bestellen, da stehen immer Menschentrauben vor.

Aber Wartezeit gibt es so gut wie keine, die Brüder haben das voll im Blick und wissen sogar wer der Nächste an der Reihe ist.Das geht da ZackZack und die haben immer einen Spruch auf den Lippen. Fladenbrot steht in „Müllsäcken“ geschnitten zur Selbstbedienung. Mega!

Da war ich gefühlt ewig nicht mehr, wird mal wieder Zeit.

Naja, wie dem auch sei, heute hatte ich Bock auf Currywurst  
Schnell eine Packung „Remagen Stadionwurst“ (Grossmetzgerei Hardy Remagen beliefert den Currywurststand auch) gekauft und ab auf den Grill.

Dazu Hela Gewürzketchup „extrascharf“ und Maggi „Sauce für Currywurst“, mit Currypulver abgestreut, Bròtchen und Flasche Bier dazu. Fertig


----------



## Ron73 (20. Dezember 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Taxidermist Jürgen hat heute in einem anderen Thread erzählt das er in Hürth Fischenisch aufgewachsen ist.
> Dabei fiel mir ein das es unweit von Fischenisch, in einem anderen Ortsteil von Hürth,  ein großes Einkaufszentrum steht.
> 
> Da gibt es einen geilen Currywurststand, den managen 2 Brüder.
> ...


Für den schnellen Hunger perfekt


----------



## hanzz (20. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> glückliche oder traurige Tierchen.


Der Käse auf dem Auflauf macht doch glücklich


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Dezember 2022)

Moin, 
Die Rippchen hab ich eben geschossen

Wie bekomme ich die am Besten hin? 
Bißchen Wurzelgemüse is noch da und Tomate/Zwiebel/Knofi... Zart vom Knochen fallen wäre nett... 

R. S.


----------



## Blueser (21. Dezember 2022)

Dutch Oven ...


----------



## hanzz (21. Dezember 2022)

Marinieren, über Nacht in Kühlschrank
2 bis 3 Stunden im Backofen bei 100 Grad


----------



## bic zip (21. Dezember 2022)

Auf einen Spieß und 90 Minuten im Grill kreisen lassen.
Ab und zu mit Pfeffer/Salz/Paprika Öl bestreichen.

Werden wie von Hähnchenwagen  
zart aber nicht „lutschbar“


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Dezember 2022)

Grill is leider nich vorhanden. 

Werde die Teile mal auf Wurzelgemüse bißchen schmoren lassen, so hanzz Like 

R. S.


----------



## Blueser (21. Dezember 2022)

Mach etwas Schwarzbier in den Bräter, hast dann auch eine leckere Soße. Deckel drauf nicht vergessen...


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Mach etwas Schwarzbier in den Bräter, hast dann auch eine leckere Soße. Deckel drauf nicht vergessen...


Hallo Blueser. 

Meinst Du die Rippchen von Anfang an in den Bräter bei 100Grad und von Anfang an Deckel drauf? 
Grillst Du die danach mit der Grillfunktion bei offenem Deckel nochmal oben an? 
Oder entstehen bei geschlossenem Deckel schon Röstaromen? 

R. S.


----------



## silverfish (21. Dezember 2022)

.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Lasst mich kurz überlegen...Nö


Hallo,

kann ich nachempfinden. Bei uns obliegt dem Opa (und das bin ich ) das Zubereiten der Weihnachtsgans und mit allem, was da so dranhängt reicht das dann für einen halben Tag Vollbeschäftigung für Opa und dem reichts dann auch.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Blueser (21. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hallo Blueser.
> 
> Meinst Du die Rippchen von Anfang an in den Bräter bei 100Grad und von Anfang an Deckel drauf?
> Grillst Du die danach mit der Grillfunktion bei offenem Deckel nochmal oben an?
> ...


Ich bin von der Garmethode mit dem DO ausgegangen, da ist ja der Deckel auch die ganze Zeit drauf. Allerdings wird dieser durch die darauf liegenden Kohlen schon auf deutlich mehr als 100°C erhitzt, wirkt da schon als Grill von oben. Nur dass in diesem Fall die Feuchtigkeit im Topf verbleibt und die Rippchen nicht austrocknen. Es ist also Experimentieren angesagt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Dezember 2022)

Danke... Ich werde berichten


----------



## Blueser (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich denke, mit etwas Flüssigkeit im Bräter und Deckel drauf kannst du ruhig auf 160-180°C rauf gehen.


----------



## silverfish (21. Dezember 2022)

.


----------



## Blueser (21. Dezember 2022)

Ja, geschmorter Kohl hat schon irgendwie was leckeres an sich ...


----------



## angler1996 (21. Dezember 2022)

mal vom Geschmack ab, das gabs erst am WE nuuuur 
wer hat das gefalten und gewickelt ?- Origamie ist nix dagegen. Wenn ich an de Kraudwickl gieh, brauchsch egal Zwarn , dass des zammhält;-)


----------



## Gert-Show (21. Dezember 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Mit Rosenkohl kann man mich jagen


Lieber Ron, mal davon abgesehen, dass ich eigentlich ein friedvoller Mensch bin, aber ich habe jetzt schon fast zwei Tage gesucht und ich finde *verdammtnochmal*
kein Gewehr, welches vom Kaliber und der Magazingröße her in der Lage ist, Rosenkohl zu verschießen. Hast du da mal einen Link oder eine Produktempfehlung?
Ich frage für einen Freund...


----------



## hanzz (21. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Lieber Ron, mal davon abgesehen, dass ich eigentlich ein friedvoller Mensch bin, aber ich habe jetzt schon fast zwei Tage gesucht und ich finde *verdammtnochmal*
> kein Gewehr, welches vom Kaliber und der Magazingröße her in der Lage ist, Rosenkohl zu verschießen. Hast du da mal einen Link oder eine Produktempfehlung?
> Ich frage für einen Freund...











						Berloque "Kleinste Pistole Der Welt" 2 mm K. - Soldier of Fortune - O
					

Schreckschusspistolen günstig kaufen ✓ Frei ab 18 Jahre • Online kaufen oder direkt in der Filiale.




					sof-waffen.de
				




Mein Großvater hatte ein Antiquitäten/Möbel/KrimsKrams Laden und dort hat er seinerzeit diese Dinger auch vertickt.
Da war echt Wumms hinter.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Mein Großvater hatte ein Antiquitäten/Möbel/KrimsKrams Laden und dort hat er seinerzeit diese Dinger auch vertickt.
> Da war echt Wumms hinter.


Jo, kenne ich.
Wir haben diese Ende der 70er im Präparationsbetrieb dazu verwendet, Fasane, Hähne und anderes Geflügel mit einem gezielten Schuss ins Ohr zu töten.
So hatte man keine großen Beschädigungen am Balg und trotzdem einen sofortigen Exitus.

Jürgen


----------



## Ron73 (21. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Lieber Ron, mal davon abgesehen, dass ich eigentlich ein friedvoller Mensch bin, aber ich habe jetzt schon fast zwei Tage gesucht und ich finde *verdammtnochmal*
> kein Gewehr, welches vom Kaliber und der Magazingröße her in der Lage ist, Rosenkohl zu verschießen. Hast du da mal einen Link oder eine Produktempfehlung?
> Ich frage für einen Freund...


He He .... werfen reicht


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Dezember 2022)

Moin Blueser und alle (Hobby) Köche hier, werde es erst im hanzz Style versuchen ohne Deckel bei 100 Grad, nach 2,5 h. mal nachsehen und ggf. übergrillen. 

Hatte ebend tüchtig schon mariniert mit Soja/Fisch/Sweet Chilli Soss, Knoblauch, Öl, Kräuter der Provence, Pfeffer und EdelsüssPulver.... Mal sehen... 

R. S.


----------



## Blueser (21. Dezember 2022)

Wird bestimmt auch ganz lecker. Da bin ich mir sicher...


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Dezember 2022)

Moin,
Gerade eben piepste die Backofen Uhr...

Rippchen nach 3 Stunden "butter zart"

Danke, insbs. an hanzz 
(und auch an HähnchenBuddy Blueser) 
R. S.


----------



## silverfish (21. Dezember 2022)

.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin Blueser und alle (Hobby) Köche hier, werde es erst im hanzz Style versuchen ohne Deckel bei 100 Grad, nach 2,5 h. mal nachsehen und ggf. übergrillen.
> 
> Hatte ebend tüchtig schon mariniert mit Soja/Fisch/Sweet Chilli Soss, Knoblauch, Öl, Kräuter der Provence, Pfeffer und EdelsüssPulver.... Mal sehen...
> 
> R. S.


genau so würde ich sie zubereiten, einschl. grillen


----------



## Blueser (21. Dezember 2022)

Alle Wege führen irgendwie nach Rom ...


----------



## hanzz (21. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> Gerade eben piepste die Backofen Uhr...
> 
> Rippchen nach 3 Stunden "butter zart"
> ...


Sieht wirklich geil aus. 
Freut mich, dass sie so gelungen sind


----------



## Ostseesilber (21. Dezember 2022)

Dank hanzz's Inspiration das erste mal Chocoree aus dem Ofen in Sahnebechamel. Ich musste zum Schluss noch 3 Mozarella darüber zupfen. Sehr sehr geil.


----------



## Ostseesilber (21. Dezember 2022)

Dann gab's ein Novum für mich. Das Backpapier fing Feuer  und brannte entspannt vor meinen Augen im offenen Ofen ab, nur der Platz, auf dem die eine Auflaufform stand, blieb übrig.


Habe zum Schluss aber auch  mit Oberhitze 290 Grad gearbeitet, damit der Mozi Farbe bekommt.


----------



## Blueser (21. Dezember 2022)

Die Hersteller können noch so skurrile Warnhinweise auf die Verpackungen schreiben. Liest eh keiner ...


----------



## silverfish (21. Dezember 2022)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Habe zum Schluss aber auch  mit Oberhitze 290 Grad gearbeitet, damit der Mozi Farbe bekommt.


290 Grad. Das ja ma ne Ansage.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Dezember 2022)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Habe zum Schluss aber auch mit Oberhitze 290 Grad gearbeitet, damit der Mozi Farbe bekommt.



Welcher Herd schafft denn 290 Grad?


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Welcher Herd schafft denn 290 Grad?


Backofen, Grillfunktion, 3.Stufe, je nach Tageszeit zwischen 280 und auch mehr Grad (Bosch)


----------



## bic zip (22. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Welcher Herd schafft denn 290 Grad?



Selbstreinigungsprogramm

Ne, die neuen, modernen Backöfen schaffen schon bis 300 Grad


----------



## Blueser (22. Dezember 2022)

Da fällt mir doch spontan der Roman "Fahrenheit 451" von Ray Bradbury ein ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Dezember 2022)

An meinem steht 250 Grad am Drehregler als Maximum.


----------



## Blueser (22. Dezember 2022)

Bei meinem 270, lässt sich aber noch ein Stück drehen. Nehme ich für Pizza ...


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Dezember 2022)

Bei meinem steht auch 250, dann kommen aber noch die drei Grillstufen dahinter.


----------



## heinzi (22. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> An meinem steht 250 Grad am Drehregler als Maximum.


Bei meinem auch. Ich habe es mal mit Vollgas ausprobiert. 250°C über eine Stunde, danach waren die Gummidichtungen hinüber.


----------



## Skott (22. Dezember 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Bei meinem auch. Ich habe es mal mit Vollgas ausprobiert. 250°C über eine Stunde, danach waren die Gummidichtungen hinüber.


Das darf nicht passieren und würde ich reklamieren...


----------



## silverfish (22. Dezember 2022)

Wenn ich dann endlich mal meinen
 5flammigen Profigasherd installiert habe, werde ich auch prüfen was der so an Leistung bringt.
Noch fehlt mir die Küche dafür.


----------



## heinzi (22. Dezember 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Das darf nicht passieren und würde ich reklamieren...


Ist schon was her, mittlerweile habe ich einen neuen Ofen. Die Gummis wurden total weich und hingen wie Spaghetti am Ofen.


----------



## Mooskugel (22. Dezember 2022)

Schon für Weihnachten vorgekocht.

Schnitzel gebraten.







Zwiebeln Speck und Sahne zu einer Sauce vereint.






Das ganze dann in einen großen Topf geschichtet.











So darf das ganze dann jetzt 2 Tage reifen. Dann darf es bei niedriger Hitze im Backofen warm werden. Dazu gibt es dann Nudeln und Blattsalat.


----------



## Mikesch (22. Dezember 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Selbstreinigungsprogramm
> 
> ...


Das sind dann aber schon mehr als 450° C.


----------



## Blueser (22. Dezember 2022)

Kommt auf das Verfahren drauf an. Nur bei Pyrolyse werden solche Temperaturen erreicht. Katalytische und hydrolytische Reinigung braucht diese Temperaturen nicht, sind allerdings auch nicht so effektiv.


----------



## Gert-Show (22. Dezember 2022)

Hier meine Aufgabe für morgen.


----------



## rustaweli (22. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bei meinem 270, lässt sich aber noch ein Stück drehen. Nehme ich für Pizza ...


Bei uns auch und läßt sich noch etwas drehen. Dann kommt nochmals heftige Oberhitze dahinter, aber Temperatur nie gemessen.








Ansonsten - großes Kino was Ihr da schon vor dem Fest wieder herzaubert!


----------



## Blueser (22. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Hier meine Aufgabe für morgen.
> Anhang anzeigen 427291


Jetzt aber fix den Fond angesetzt ...


----------



## silverfish (22. Dezember 2022)

.


----------



## rustaweli (22. Dezember 2022)

Heute wird der Urlaub eingeläutet und Gäste bekommen einfach einen Klassiker. Schnitzel, Pommes und Soße mit Pilzen. 




Für eine top Soße a'la Blueser ist leider keine Zeit. Daher brate ich Pilze mit Zwiebeln an, mache eine Mehlschwitze, Dosenwasser der Pilze zu, Bratensoße wie Wasser. 




Dann muss dunkler Soßenbinder reichen. 
Ob es für ein Tellerbild langt kann ich nicht garantieren. Erwischen die mich, erklären sie uns völlig für absolut eigenartig.


----------



## Gert-Show (22. Dezember 2022)

Blueser Das reicht morgen früh auch noch.


----------



## Skott (22. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ne Kohlroulade verspeist.
> Die Sauce ist so geil. Heut noch Pilze dran.
> Anhang anzeigen 427300
> 
> ...


Wat zum Dübel is denn "Kning"??


----------



## silverfish (22. Dezember 2022)

Frag mal Jose !


----------



## Skott (22. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Frag mal Jose !


Du sollst bitte antworten und nicht in Rätseln sprechen...


----------



## Blueser (22. Dezember 2022)

Mal schnell gegoogelt: Kölsch für Karnickel...


----------



## silverfish (22. Dezember 2022)

Bitteschön.
	

		
			
		

		
	









Sollen oder müssen ick janüscht.
Aber da Du beim zweiten Mal gebeten hast.


----------



## rustaweli (22. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Bitteschön.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nennt mich verweichlicht, aber das kann ich nicht. Hatte lange über einen Jagdschein nachgedacht, aber es sein lassen. Passend zur Überlegung schenkte meine Teuerste mir eine Sammlung von Novellen von Washa Pschawela. Da wurden Bachquellen, Reh Müttern mit Kidz, Bäumen, Mäusen in Mausefallen, Eulen, Bergen eine Stimme gegeben. Danach ließ ich davon ab. Ich fange und verzehre Fisch, könnte auch auf Wildschweine zielen, aber Hasen u Rehe, da bin ich raus. Ja ich weiß, Spezisismus, Wohlstandsprobleme und so! Aber was soll ich machen, so bin ich?!
Trotzdem moralsiere ich nicht und freue mich über die Bandbreite von uns allen! Würde ja auch wenn ich da könnte!


----------



## silverfish (22. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Nennt mich verweichlicht, aber das kann ich nicht. Hatte lange über einen Jagdschein nachgedacht, aber es sein lassen. Passend zur Überlegung schenkte meine Teuerste mir eine Sammlung von Novellen von Washa Pschawela. Da wurden Bachquellen, Reh Müttern mit Kidz, Bäumen, Eulen, Bergen eine Stimme gegeben. Danach ließ ich davon ab. Ich fange und verzehre Fisch, könnte auch auf Wildschweine zielen, aber Hasen u Rehe, da bin ich raus. Ja ich weiß, Spezisismus, Wohlstandsprobleme und so! Aber was soll ich machen, so bin ich?!
> Trotzdem moralsiere ich nicht und freue mich über die Bandbreite von uns allen! Würde ja auch wenn ich da könnte!



Warum sollte ich Dich so nennen. 
Mir völlig verständlich. 
Ich kenne es so seit frühester Kindheit .
Wir haben auf Omas Geheiss schon mit 5 den Tauben die Hälse umgedreht.


----------



## rustaweli (22. Dezember 2022)

So, fertig!


----------



## Blueser (22. Dezember 2022)

Schön, und mit Sößchen  ...


----------



## Gert-Show (22. Dezember 2022)

Mittags gab es Pollo Fino mit Süßkartoffel und Paprika/Schalotten aus dem Ofen (schmeckt SchwieMu auch), zum Abendessen „Low Carb“
Obst (Kaki, Mandarine und Melone), dazu selbstgemachte Minifrikadellen aus dem Ofen und Würfel vom Kaltbach Le Gruyere.


----------



## Ostseesilber (22. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Die Hersteller können noch so skurrile Warnhinweise auf die Verpackungen schreiben. Liest eh keiner ...


Ich dachte auch sofort an das Produkthaftungsgesetz.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Welcher Herd schafft denn 290 Grad?


Ist ein Küppersbusch Teil, eigentlich ein Umluftherd, aber eben mit Oberhitzefunktion.




Blueser schrieb:


> Jetzt aber fix den Fond angesetzt ...


Ich hab auch alles besorgt dafür, einschließlich Rinderbeinscheiben, also wenn das jetzt nichts wird.
Danke nochmals für den Link.


rustaweli schrieb:


> Nennt mich verweichlicht, aber das kann ich nicht. Hatte lange über einen Jagdschein nachgedacht, aber es sein lassen. Passend zur Überlegung schenkte meine Teuerste mir eine Sammlung von Novellen von Washa Pschawela. Da wurden Bachquellen, Reh Müttern mit Kidz, Bäumen, Mäusen in Mausefallen, Eulen, Bergen eine Stimme gegeben. Danach ließ ich davon ab. Ich fange und verzehre Fisch, könnte auch auf Wildschweine zielen, aber Hasen u Rehe, da bin ich raus. Ja ich weiß, Spezisismus, Wohlstandsprobleme und so! Aber was soll ich machen, so bin ich?!
> Trotzdem moralsiere ich nicht und freue mich über die Bandbreite von uns allen! Würde ja auch wenn ich da könnte!


Haargenau so verlief meine Beschäftigung mit dem Thema Jagd.


----------



## Ostseesilber (22. Dezember 2022)

Heute Besuch und Haloumi Burger, ein halbes Dutzend Veggies im Haus.
Burger schmeckt aber super, Haloumi wird vorher mariniert mit Curry, Pfeffer und Olivenöl und dann in der Pfanne gebräunt, gebratene Auberginen- und Zuccinischeiben , Radiccio, rote Zwiebel und  selbstgemachtes Honig- Senf Dressing rauf.


Da die Mädels beim Backen Eigelbe über hatten, kam bei mir noch Rührei mit rauf. Jetzt Fressstarre.


----------



## feko (22. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich Dich so nennen.
> Mir völlig verständlich.
> Ich kenne es so seit frühester Kindheit .
> Wir haben auf Omas Geheiss schon mit 5 den Tauben die Hälse umgedreht.


Wurgs....ich habe heute noch die Bilder vor Augen wie meine Oma  regelmäßig Tauben bekommen hat als Festessen....und sie ihnen die Hälse runter gedreht hat.


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Nennt mich verweichlicht, aber das kann ich nicht. Hatte lange über einen Jagdschein nachgedacht, aber es sein lassen. Passend zur Überlegung schenkte meine Teuerste mir eine Sammlung von Novellen von Washa Pschawela. Da wurden Bachquellen, Reh Müttern mit Kidz, Bäumen, Mäusen in Mausefallen, Eulen, Bergen eine Stimme gegeben. Danach ließ ich davon ab. Ich fange und verzehre Fisch, könnte auch auf Wildschweine zielen, aber Hasen u Rehe, da bin ich raus. Ja ich weiß, Spezisismus, Wohlstandsprobleme und so! Aber was soll ich machen, so bin ich?!
> Trotzdem moralsiere ich nicht und freue mich über die Bandbreite von uns allen! Würde ja auch wenn ich da könnte!


Glaub mir wenn du und deine Familie wirklich Hunger habt, kannst du das auch. Ich stehe dir da voll bei, solange ich meine Nahrung im Supermarkt und beim Schlachter meines Vertrauens kaufen kann, mache ich das auch. Wenn du wirklich Hunger hast, ist das plattgefahrene Karinckel von der Straße auch schnell aus dem Anzug geholt und im Ofen...


----------



## Blueser (22. Dezember 2022)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Ich dachte auch sofort an das Produkthaftungsgesetz.
> 
> 
> Ist ein Küppersbusch Teil, eigentlich ein Umluftherd, aber eben mit Oberhitzefunktion.
> ...


Denk an die Röstaromen! Besonders beim Fleisch, Tomatenmark und der halbierten Zwiebel. Diese mit der Schnittfläche auf das auf volle Pulle gestellte Ceranfeld stellen bis die Schnittfläche ordentlich schwarz ist. Dann ab damit in den Sud ...


----------



## Ostseesilber (22. Dezember 2022)

Ist ja gut beschrieben bei denen auf der Seite und gute natürliche Zutaten geben ja auch meist ein gutes Ergebnis.


----------



## Blueser (22. Dezember 2022)

Yep, dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen...


----------



## Minimax (22. Dezember 2022)

Hier eine kleine Abendvesper, bei der sich jedem Koch  die Fussnägel aufrollen. Was solls, ist lecker, nostalgisch und ein leckeres Strohwitwerbuffet: Die Fischstäbchen sind Goldbraun und knusprig, die Hühnersuppe nahrhaft und die Schnittchen und Sößchen lecker.


----------



## Blueser (23. Dezember 2022)

Fischstäbchen waren heute auch mein karges Mittagsmal. Aber am nahen Horizont erscheinen schon die Zeichen wohliger Leibesfreuden ...


----------



## hanzz (23. Dezember 2022)

Mein Plan für Xmas steht auch. 
24. Gänsekeulen Klöße Rotkohl
25. Rinderrouladen Gemüsepladde mit Bohnen, Blumenkohl, und mal schauen
26. Kartoffelsalat mit Frikos
Bin nur sautraurig. 
Am 1. Feiertag wollten meine Eltern kommen. 
Jetzt haben sie Corona. 
Hab schon gar keinen Bock mehr. 
Mein Geburtstagsessen ist dieses Jahr auch schon aus gesundheitlichen Gründen ausgefallen. 

Heut gab's übrigens schnelle Bollo
Rinderhack angebraten. Miraculi rein. 

Musste n Schrank aufbauen, daher schnelle Küche. Zeit für meinen geliebten Rucola Salat war aber noch.


----------



## hanzz (23. Dezember 2022)

Und wenn die Keulen Heiligabend in der Röhre sind hab ich 2,3 Stunden zum Angeln. 
Schließlich sollen sie butterweich werden. 
Oder ich geh zu Sonnenaufgang und schmeiß sie dann in die Röhre. 
Und so werd ich es auch Sonntag und Montag machen.


----------



## Minimax (23. Dezember 2022)

Ansonsten ist bei mir kulinarisch nicht viel los über die Feiertage.

Für den heiligen Abend wollten die Missus und ich wie immer einzwei Krakenarme aus der Pfanne und einige Austerchen als kleine 2Personen Romantikmahlzeit haben. Aber nun sind die Karten neu gemischt, denn MissussohnII sowie Mrs. M. winzige indische Untermieterin vereiteln den sündigenheiligen Abend.Ich glaube es wird dennoch nett, ich habe alles für ein kleines Käsefondue für 4 vorbereitet, auch mit leckerem Obst zum Stippen. Das wird bestimmt schön.

Am 1. Weihnachtsfeiertag sind wir dann bei der Missusmama, und müssen uns um nichts sorgen. Klassisches Weihnachtsessen, Rotkohl, Knödel und leider Ente statt Gans, wer will sich da beklagen? Mrs. M oder selbst ich könnten es besser als Die alte Dame, aber es ist halt Tradition und wir sind dankbar für den stressfreien Tag.

Yo, am 2ten Tag sehen wir mal wer wann was mag, und welche Reste wir zusammenkratzen, ein Festessen wirds ja ohnehin. Zur Sicherheit habe ich ein paar lächerlich überteuerte Entenbrüstchen besorgt.

Während ich das so schreibe merke ich wie selbst die Vorstellung meinen armen kleinen Minimagen zum Brodeln bringt. Ein toller Blumenkohl, ein Täßchen Suppe und ein paar Scheiben Räucherware wüedn mir eigentlich reichen. Bin jetzt schon übersättigt.


----------



## Minimax (23. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Mein Plan für Xmas steht auch.
> 24. Gänsekeulen Klöße Rotkohl
> 25. Rinderrouladen Gemüsepladde mit Bohnen, Blumenkohl, und mal schauen
> 26. Kartoffelsalat mit Frikos
> ...





hanzz schrieb:


> Und wenn die Keulen Heiligabend in der Röhre sind hab ich 2,3 Stunden zum Angeln.
> Schließlich sollen sie butterweich werden.
> Oder ich geh zu Sonnenaufgang und schmeiß sie dann in die Röhre.
> Und so werd ich es auch Sonntag und Montag machen.


Boah Alter, straffes Programm voller Köstlichkeiten. Achte bitte darauf, daß vor lauter Kocherei und Vorbereiterei die kurzen Phasen des Genusses nicht zu kurz kommen


----------



## hanzz (23. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Bin jetzt schon übersättigt.


Ich sehe es auch kommen. 
Werd wohl summa sumarum 8 Stunden über die Feiertage in der Küche stehen und satt an den Tisch gehen und zuschauen wie in 20 Minuten gegessen wird. 




Minimax schrieb:


> Boah Alter, straffes Programm voller Köstlichkeiten. Achte bitte darauf, daß vor lauter Kocherei und Vorbereiterei die kurzen Phasen des Genusses nicht zu kurz kommen


Wenn ich zum Angeln komme, bin ich schon froh. 

Und wenn einer "Boar lecker" sagt, erst recht. 

Abends wird es für mich dann mit Rotwein und ein Paar Filmen gemütlich. 
Vielleicht besorg ich mir morgen noch einen alten guten Whiskey. 

Die Tage danach brauch ich aber dann erstmal schlichte Kost.


----------



## Minimax (23. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich sehe es auch kommen.
> Werd wohl summa sumarum 8 Stunden über die Feiertage in der Küche stehen und satt an den Tisch gehen und zuschauen wie in 20 Minuten gegessen wird.
> 
> 
> ...


Na  das ist ein doch ein gesunder Plan. Meine besten Genesungswünsche an die Ellies, und Dir und Deinen Lieben eine fried- und genussvoll Weihnachtszeit.


----------



## hanzz (23. Dezember 2022)

Das wünsche ich dir auch mein lieber Minimax 
Danke dir auch für die Wünsche an die Eltern.


----------



## rustaweli (23. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Achte bitte darauf, daß vor lauter Kocherei und Vorbereiterei die kurzen Phasen des Genusses nicht zu kurz kommen


Ganz wichtig! 
Bei uns wird es auch so stressfrei wie nur irgend möglich gehalten. 
Heilig Abend Kartoffelsalat, Würstchen, Soljanka. 1. Feiertag Ente, Entenbrust, Grünkohl wie Rotkohl, Kart.. 2. Feiertag entspannt Raclette. 
Heute werden schon Salat und Soljanka vorbereitet. Morgen dann nur der Grünkohl für den 1. Feiertag. 
Sollte entspannt machbar sein. 
Da wird einem immer bewußt was da unsere Großmütter leisteten an Festtagen! Großfamilie am Tisch. Es gab immer Vorsuppe, sei es auch nur Brühe mit Eierstich gewesen. Dann der Hauptgang und Nachspeise. Zwischendurch immer neu gedeckt. Die schönen Teller, Soßen aus Kännchen,... In der Speisekammer standen schon Bleche mit unterschiedlichen Kuchen. Hach... 
Alles noch harte Handarbeit, keine Teigmaschinen, keine Geschirrspüler. 
Wenn man all das mal neben den schönen Erinnerungen so bedenkt, Respekt! 
hanzz, wünsche trotzdem schöne Feiertage und Deinen Eltern vor allem 'Gute Besserung'!


----------



## kneew (23. Dezember 2022)

Als Pescetarier habe ich eine sehr große Auswahl an (Fisch und Meeresfrüchten)    Aber ich werde bescheiden bleiben (es wird leckeren Tofu geben mariniert in einer BBQ Soße mit Zitronengras, Chiliflocken, Rauchsalz, und Thymian) etwas lockeren Volkornreis und die Beileage wird sicher Goma Wakame (Algensalt) und am 1 Weihnachtstag, gibts sehr wahscheinlich Meerforelle frisch gefangen vom 23.12  Falls dem nicht so ist so gibts dann als Notlösung, Tiefgefrorenen Champinon Austernpilz Burger -bin ja kreativ  mit einem Brötchen aus Maismehl gebacken als Auflage Avocado mit Tomatenscheiben, Rote Zwiebelringe und einer Dänischen Gewürzgurke. Als Soße wähle ich dann zwischen Goma Wakame - Limetten - Litchi - Fenchel Sorbet.


----------



## Gert-Show (23. Dezember 2022)

Genesungswünsche für deine Eltern, lieber hanzz 
Hier in der Küche ist der 4,3-Kilo-Vogel schon im Ofen, jetzt wird die lecker Soße angesetzt.


----------



## rustaweli (23. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Genesungswünsche für deine Eltern, lieber hanzz
> Hier in der Küche ist der 4,3-Kilo-Vogel schon im Ofen, jetzt wird die lecker Soße angesetzt.
> Anhang anzeigen 427342


Schon fleißig,   Gutes Gelingen!
Habe die Pellkartoffeln für den Salat auch gerade aufgesetzt.


----------



## Gert-Show (23. Dezember 2022)

Gänseklein, Zwiebeln und Äpfel angebraten, gleich ein TL Salz drauf, kurz weiterbraten und dann Fond und Wein angießen. Deckel drauf, aufkochen und dann mindestens 1 Stunde köcheln.


----------



## heinzi (23. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hier eine kleine Abendvesper, bei der sich jedem Koch die Fussnägel aufrollen.


...und nicht nur denenAber geile crossover-Küche, hat was für sich.


----------



## zulu (23. Dezember 2022)

mein earlypiece






 Butter Zwiebel Speck 2 Eier schwarzer Pfeffer aus der Mühle


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> So, fertig!
> Anhang anzeigen 427309


Alter... Zum REINLEGEN   

R. S.


----------



## kingandre88 (23. Dezember 2022)

Freue mich auch schon auf die Weihnachtsküche...Gibt ne Pute und n Hirschkalbskeulenbraten


----------



## Gert-Show (23. Dezember 2022)

Guten Appetit!


----------



## silverfish (23. Dezember 2022)

.


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Dezember 2022)

silverfish 
Kann es sein, dass Du die Tasse mit dem heißen Ingwer bei vielen Deiner Tellerbilder immer vor der Linse stehen hast.
Nicht das mich das stört, hat mittlerweile ja schon was kultiges  

...aber das könnte der Grund sein


----------



## silverfish (23. Dezember 2022)

Du , das ist  ein Markenzeichen.Extra so eingestellt


----------



## zulu (23. Dezember 2022)

Kamera Menü Einstellung Grauer Star


----------



## zulu (23. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Guten Appetit!
> Anhang anzeigen 427361


Was heute schon gekocht ?
Das ist doch übermorgen kalt.


----------



## Gert-Show (23. Dezember 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Was heute schon gekocht ?
> Das ist doch übermorgen kalt.


Da wir am ersten und zweiten Feiertag mit dem Auto unterwegs sein werden und ich am Heiligabend nicht so lange in der Küche stehen soll (laut Schwiegermutter), wurde heute schon das Weihnachtsgeflügel kredenzt.
Edit Außerdem muss ich, nachdem ich Rezepte liefere, auch Bilder vorlegen.
Ich erfreue mich dann in den nächsten Tagen an euren leckeren Kreationen.


----------



## Ostseesilber (23. Dezember 2022)

Fondschlacht hat begonnen, ist aber eine Mischung aus tastybits, Blueser Tips und input von silverfish und Gerd-Show.


Die Teile (1.4kg) hab ich in der Kasserolle scharf angebraten.


Dann die Teile auf'm Blech in den Ofen (1h).


Zwiebeln geschwärzt, Tomatenmark angeröstet und mit reichlich trockenem Rotwein abgelöscht, Wein immer wieder reduziert.


Wurzelgemüse und Äpfel rein.


dann Hochzeit mit den Beinscheiben.
Insgesamt hab ich dann mit ca. 4 l Gemüsebrühe aufgefüllt und den Bratensatz aus dem Blech abgelöst und zugefügt.


Der Geschmack ist jetzt schon sehr gehaltvoll und fleischig.


----------



## zulu (23. Dezember 2022)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Heute Besuch und Haloumi Burger, ein halbes Dutzend Veggies im Haus.
> Burger schmeckt aber super, Haloumi wird vorher mariniert mit Curry, Pfeffer und Olivenöl und dann in der Pfanne gebräunt, gebratene Auberginen- und Zuccinischeiben , Radiccio, rote Zwiebel und  selbstgemachtes Honig- Senf Dressing rauf.
> Anhang anzeigen 427323
> 
> Da die Mädels beim Backen Eigelbe über hatten, kam bei mir noch Rührei mit rauf. Jetzt Fressstarre.


Da hast Du sie aber dran gekriegt die Veganer 
Halloumi oder Challúmi ist ein halbfester Käse aus der Milch von Kühen, Schafen oder Ziegen, auch gemischt. Halloumi wird häufig als „Grillkäse“ bezeichnet. Wikipedia


----------



## silverfish (23. Dezember 2022)

.


----------



## zulu (23. Dezember 2022)

Kurze Frage ,
wie machst Du das länger haltbar in den Schraubgläsern.
Beim Fischfond habe ich immer Angst mich zu vergiften.


----------



## silverfish (23. Dezember 2022)

Schrieb ich schonmal.  Durch ein Sieb giessen und störende Teile,die schneller schlecht werden raus.Gut aufkochen.
Kochend in die heiss ausgepülten Gläser füllern. Deckel gut verschliessen. Abkühlen lassen . Im Kühlschrank hält sich der so bereitete Fond bei 5 Grad min. 8 Wochen. Bei mir schon länger. Wie gesagt, wer auf Nummer sicher gehen will, kocht richtig ein.


----------



## Ostseesilber (23. Dezember 2022)

Sind ja (zum Glück nur) Vegetarier, aber hast Recht, ab und zu kann man Ihnen was untermogeln.


----------



## zulu (23. Dezember 2022)

Wird denen dann nicht schlecht davon ?
Die Vegetarierin meines Vertrauens hat mir erzählt sobald nur ein Krümel Tierisch im Essen ist muss sie kotzen.
Die ist echt und ich glaube ihr.


----------



## Minimax (23. Dezember 2022)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Sind ja (zum Glück nur) Vegetarier, aber hast Recht, ab und zu kann man Ihnen was untermogeln.


So beschränkt und traurig dieses  Nahrungstabu auch ist, aber ich würde nem Vegetarier niemals was heimlich untermogeln. Das ist irgendwie Schwiegermutterstil, wenn ihr wisst was ich meine.


----------



## Ostseesilber (23. Dezember 2022)

War auch mehr ein Spaß, die Vegetarier essen Käse, wenn kein tierisches Lab drin ist, sondern mikrobielles und darauf wird natürlich geachtet.


----------



## Ostseesilber (23. Dezember 2022)

Wie voll mache ich so ein Klickglas, so ca. 1 cm untern Rand?


----------



## Ostseesilber (23. Dezember 2022)

Mal sehen ob's "Klick" macht.


----------



## Blueser (23. Dezember 2022)

Schöne Farbe  ! Ich hab die auf dem Kopf stehend nochmal für 10min. in kochendes Wasser gestellt.


----------



## vonda1909 (23. Dezember 2022)

Ein Bio Rum Steak mit Kartoffelsalat  damit ich bei Kräften bleibe trotz  Corona.


----------



## zulu (23. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir gibt es zum heiligen Abend traditionell Fisch.

Der hier ist in der Vorbereitung ,







 Ha , frisch geschuppt und eingesalzen 
sieht er mit nicht eingefallenem  Auge in die Kamera.
Das wird ein Fest


----------



## Gert-Show (23. Dezember 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Ein Bio Rum Steak mit Kartoffelsalat  damit ich bei Kräften bleibe trotz  Corona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung.


----------



## zulu (23. Dezember 2022)

Damit er etwas Pfefferoni und Knofi Tomate ziehen kann 
lege ich ihn schon mal in die vorbereitete Tunke.






Der gestern gemachte Fond  aus dem Barsch ist im Kühlschrank zu Gel geworden .






kommt dann morgen kurz davor dazu.


----------



## rustaweli (24. Dezember 2022)

Man plant alles in Ruhe, nimmt sich wenig Stress vor - aber keine Chance, das Weihnachtschaos holt jeden ein!
Mit der Soljanka wird es in den nächsten Tagen nichts. Egal, unser richtiges Fest ist eh erst im Januar! Ein Meerschweinchen Deal, US Teddys, war für heute anberaumt. Gestern kam ein Anruf und ich durfte mich noch spontan durch insgesamt 120km mit Stau durcharbeiten. Super!
Aber den Kartoffelsalat habe ich trotzdem noch geschafft.




Zieht seit gestern und später kommen noch Eier und Co zur Garnierung hinzu.
Rot, - u Grünkohl sind auch gerade fertig geworden und ziehen nun bis morgen.








Ente sowie Entenbrust wurden heute ebenso vom Metzger des Vertrauens geholt, wie auch Raclette Fleisch. Kurzer Schock Moment, da ohne Preisangabe vorbestellt.
Aber das Nachbarhaus hat(hatte) gerade auch Stress. Scheint alles gut gegangen zu sein, die Jungs sind wieder weg.




Frohe Weihnachten, wenn möglich mit Besinnlichkeit denn Stress, meine lieben Kochfreunde!


----------



## Stippi68 (24. Dezember 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

der Weihnachtsman war schon da! Heute Morgen kurz nach 6 Uhr ging es los Richtung Hamburg zum Frische Paradies. 
Welch ein Glück, dass das Geflügel nicht so lange haltbar ist und verkauft werden muss. So hatte ich das Glück und vor mir wurde gerade 
reduziert. 




Mit nach Hause kamen:
8 Perlhuhnkeulen
1 Maishähnchen
1 Weihnachtsgeflügel
2 Maisentenkeulen
4 Kapaunkeulen.
Ich weiß gar nicht wie man so große Keulen aufessen soll. Gewaltige Tiere.





Alles wurde portioniert und vakuumiert.
Heute Abend gibt es aber extra große Garnelen zu essen.
Viel Spass allen beim Kochen!


Grüße
Susanne


----------



## silverfish (24. Dezember 2022)

.


----------



## hanzz (24. Dezember 2022)

Frohe Weihnachten und gutes Gelingen 

Die Gänsekeulen sind in der Röhre mit Äpfeln und Zwiebeln. 
Der Duft von Majoran und Thymian geht durchs ganze Haus.


----------



## feko (24. Dezember 2022)

Eine Gans für morgen. 
Die darf erst mal bei Niedertemtperatur vor sich hin braten.
Besorgt hab ich den Vogel von einem Bekannten der einen Biohof bewirtschaftet. 
Ihr ganzes Leben durfte sie schnatternd über grüne Wiesen watscheln. 
Anfang der Woche nahm das Geflügelglück aber ein jähes Ende. 
Mal schauen was zum Schluss dann raus kommt. 
LG


----------



## hanzz (24. Dezember 2022)

Ein Gedicht 
Das Fleisch ist vom Knochen gefallen. 
Und als Nachtisch hat Frauchen Spekulatius Panacotta mit Rotwein Birnen gezaubert und alles köstlich abgerundet. 

Hab ein Nachtisch zuviel gegessen


----------



## JottU (24. Dezember 2022)

Meine Gänsekeulen sind auch bereit zum Verzehr.


----------



## silverfish (24. Dezember 2022)

.


----------



## Naish82 (24. Dezember 2022)

Vorweg selbstgeräucherter Saibling, Lachs u krabbensalat (siehe räucherthread)

Dann Roastbeef vom US Nebraska Longhorn… Beilagen Gemüse, Kroketten u Bratkartoffeln, waren mir aber kein Foto wert.

Ps.: Meater+ u App bocken richtig


----------



## Gert-Show (24. Dezember 2022)

Rösti, Lammfilet mit Kräuterbutter, ein Salat und ein Viertele.


----------



## kingandre88 (24. Dezember 2022)

Soooo...die Hirschkeule ist für morgen vorbereitet....

1.Sehnen und Fett so weit wie möglich entfernt.
2. 1 Kilo Suppengrün zurechtgeschnitten.
3. Das Fleisch von allen Seiten mit Salz, Knoblauch, Pfeffer, Paprika und Wildgewürz würzen.
4. 1 Glas Wildfond, 1 Glas Waldheidelbeeren und 0,7l Rotwein sowie 1 Liter Wasser miteinander vermischen und mit dem Suppengrün in den Topf geben und über Nacht durchziehen lassen.

Morgen wird die Keule dann nochmal nachgewürzt und von allen Seiten in Butterschmalz scharf angebraten, und dann langsam bei 100 Grad für 3 Stunden im Ofen durchziehen lassen.

Morgen wird dann noch ne Pute für die nicht-Wildesser gemacht.


----------



## Blueser (25. Dezember 2022)

Ente ganz einfach. Das knapp 3kg Tier ungefüllt und nur mit Beifuß, Pfeffer, Salz und Paprika gewürzt in die Röhre. Gelegentlich mit Gewürz-Butter bepinselt:




Währenddessen köchelt ein kleiner Fond aus Hals und Flügelspitzen vor sich hin. Der wird dann zu dem vor einer Woche gekochten Hauptfond gegeben.


----------



## silverfish (25. Dezember 2022)

.


----------



## rustaweli (25. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ente ganz einfach. Das knapp 3kg Tier ungefüllt und nur mit Beifuß, Pfeffer, Salz und Paprika gewürzt in die Röhre. Gelegentlich mit Gewürz-Butter bepinselt:
> Anhang anzeigen 427609
> 
> Währenddessen köchelt ein kleiner Fond aus Hals und Flügelspitzen vor sich hin. Der wird dann zu dem vor einer Woche gekochten Hauptfond gegeben.
> Anhang anzeigen 427610


Herrlich! 
Unsere ist auch schon im Ofen. 




Jetzt wird dieses Schmuckstück noch eingeschnitten, kurz angebraten und dann in den Ofen.


----------



## rustaweli (25. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Macht Euch noch schöne Tage !
> Achtet auf die Eure Gesundheit und die Eurer Lieben !


Dem schließe ich mich an, genießt die Zeit und Schlemmereien!


----------



## Blueser (25. Dezember 2022)

So, Ente war total lecker. War von Privat und nicht ganz billig. Aber soviel zartes Brustfleisch hatte ich bei noch keiner Supermarktente. 
Jetzt noch einen leckeren 2017er Rioja Crianza und dann Verdauungsschläfchen ...


----------



## kingandre88 (25. Dezember 2022)

Soo...Teil 2...Pute ist vorbereitet...

Für die Füllung habe ich Champignons, Schinkenspeckwürfel,Zwiebeln und Knoblauch angebraten und nach dem abkühlen mit Wurstbrät und Petersilie vermengt.

Gewürzt ist die Pute mit Brathähnchenwürzsalz, Piri Piri, Pfeffer, Knoblauch, Curry, Paprika Rosenscharf und Edelsüß.

Gart jetzt langsam durch und die letzte halbe Stunde wird sie noch Kross gebacken bei 250 Grad.


----------



## feko (25. Dezember 2022)

Jawoll mit 4 Erwachsenen und 2 Kindern haben wir den Vogel verdrückt. 
Dazu Klöße und Rotkraut.
Leider kein Tellerbild 
Aber die gans war wirklich gut.
Heute vormittag haben wir Schweinelende in einen Sud gegeben. Der darf bis morgen ziehen. 
Danach reicht es aber auch mit Fleisch wieder .
Nach den Feiertagen versuche ich nochmal einen Hecht zu ziehen.
Der wird auch in den Ofen wandern. 
Lg


----------



## rustaweli (25. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> und dann Verdauungsschläfchen ...


Wir können auch nicht mehr! 




















Nun noch der Family das geplante Mittagsschläfchen als Couch Kuscheln verkaufen. 
Puuhhh...


----------



## JottU (25. Dezember 2022)

Da es heute zum Raclette geht brauche ich heute nicht groß kochen. 
Nur einen schnellen Schafskäsedip gemacht. 









Frau kommt in die Küche und beschwert sich das es so nach Knoblauch stinkt.- Na da kann ich ja auch den restlichen Wichtelhandkäs gleich essen, wenn es schon mal stinkt.- Hühnchen für Frikassee morgen darf ich jetzt auch noch abpulen.


----------



## rustaweli (25. Dezember 2022)

JottU schrieb:


> Da es heute zum Raclette geht brauche ich heute nicht groß kochen.
> Nur einen schnellen Schafskäsedip gemacht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 427637
> ...


OK, für den Dip wäre noch ein Ecklein frei.


----------



## yukonjack (25. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wir können auch nicht mehr!
> Anhang anzeigen 427641
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 427642
> ...


Alles sehr schön aber wer verkauft solch einen Grünkohl?


----------



## rustaweli (25. Dezember 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Alles sehr schön aber wer verkauft solch einen Grünkohl?


 
Das Rezept ist Generationen alt. Die Wurst darin ist selbstgemachte Räucherbratwurst und alles unschlagbar lecker! 
Tzzz... beleidigt meine Ahnen und ich sind!


----------



## yukonjack (25. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Das Rezept ist Generationen alt. Die Wurst darin ist selbstgemachte Räucherbratwurst und alles unschlagbar lecker!
> Tzzz... beleidigt meine Ahnen und ich sind!


Ich meine doch nur die Strunken im Kohl. Da gehören nur die gezupften Blätter rein und nicht die ganze Pflanze. Ist natürlich nur  mit Handarbeit möglich.


----------



## silverfish (25. Dezember 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich meine doch nur die Strunken im Kohl. Da gehören nur die gezupften Blätter rein und nicht die ganze Pflanze. Ist natürlich nur  mit Handarbeit möglich.


Wenn der schon geschnitten in der Tüte so angeboten wird, keine Chance zu strunklos.
Sind aber auch Ballaststoffe.


----------



## yukonjack (25. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Wenn der schon geschnitten in der Tüte so angeboten wird, keine Chance zu strunklos.
> Sind aber auch Ballaststoffe.


Dann kaufe ich die nicht, bin doch kein Karnickel. Diesen geschredderten Kohl kannste nur noch als Tierfutter verwenden.


----------



## silverfish (25. Dezember 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Dann kaufe ich die nicht, bin doch kein Karnickel. Diesen geschredderten Kohl kannste nur noch als Tierfutter verwenden.


Na ja . Du und ich denken so, aber nicht jeder betreibt den Aufwand selbst zu zupfen. Und alle Discountkunden haben nun mal keine andere Möglichkeit.


----------



## JottU (25. Dezember 2022)

JottU schrieb:


> Hühnchen für Frikassee morgen darf ich jetzt auch noch abpulen.



Das wäre auch erledigt.


----------



## silverfish (25. Dezember 2022)

.


----------



## daci7 (25. Dezember 2022)

Heute: *le grande finale*
Keule und Schulter vom Reh sind im Ofen. Klöße bringt meine Mutter mit, Salat und Nachtisch meine Schwester mit ihrem Freund. Rotkohl taut grade auf - hab ich schon im Herbst gekocht, als der Kohl reif war. Vater ist erkältet und damit entschuldigt - bringt aber Wein mit.
Läuft!


----------



## silverfish (25. Dezember 2022)

Nachtrag. Heute zur Probe , an die Sauce und den Rotkohl mal kein Wein sondern was ganz Gesundes.


----------



## feko (25. Dezember 2022)

Äh ja, yukonjack.
Bin überzeugt der rustaweli weiß was er macht.
Auf einem Bild kann man leider nur erahnen wie fantastisch es schmeckt. 
Lg


----------



## yukonjack (25. Dezember 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Äh ja, yukonjack.
> Bin überzeugt der rustaweli weiß was er macht.
> Auf einem Bild kann man leider nur erahnen wie fantastisch es schmeckt.
> Lg


Volle Zustimmung, mir gings nur um den grünen Kohl


----------



## kingandre88 (25. Dezember 2022)

So hier einmal noch das fertige Ergebnis der Pute..

Außen schön kross und innen schön saftig


----------



## rustaweli (25. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Na ja . Du und ich denken so, aber nicht jeder betreibt den Aufwand selbst zu zupfen. Und alle Discountkunden haben nun mal keine andere Möglichkeit.


Hätte ich ja gemacht. Aber der Muskelkater von Glasruten, Weidenkörbe zu flechten um damit zu Fuß 3 Monde entfernte Felder aufzusuchen um gleich noch Trinkwasser aus einer Quelle mitzubringen, war dann doch zu stark. Zumal mein Schuhwerk versagte und ich keine Tiere zum Erlegen fand um mir neues Leder über die Füße zu ziehen. War ein herber Zeitverlust, da es dann welche aus Lindenbast im Pfahlbautenstil wurden.
Spaß beiseite. 
Bißl Recht hat Yukon, aber geht auch anders. Wenn man dazu noch das Gesamte in der Dezemberzeit sieht, mein "Kein Stress" Motto und die Schwere im Süden frischen Grünkohl zu bekommen, tut es auch solcher absolut, wenn richtig gemacht. Und das wurde er.


----------



## silverfish (25. Dezember 2022)

.


----------



## Blueser (25. Dezember 2022)

Sieht sehr lecker aus, besonders die Soße   
Nur hatte ich gehofft, dass bei dir ein neues Smartphone unterm Weihnachtsbaum lag ...


----------



## hanzz (25. Dezember 2022)

Heut nur pre Teller Bild

Die Sauce war auch sehr lecker. 
Rouladen
Sud
Sauce


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Dezember 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich meine doch nur die Strunken im Kohl. Da gehören nur die gezupften Blätter rein und nicht die ganze Pflanze. Ist natürlich nur  mit Handarbeit möglich.


sorry, dass ich widerspreche, aber schon immer wurde das gesamte Blatt einchl. Stiel verwendet.
Erst seit ein paar Jahren kamen ein paar Fernsehköche auf die Idee, die Stiele separat zu verwenden. 
Das ist aber eine ziemlich dekadente Sichtweise, denn keiner will nur Stiele.
Sie wegzuwerfen ist erst recht dekadent und viel zu schade, weil da steckt viel mehr Aroma drinn, als in der Blattmasse


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Nachtrag. Heute zur Probe , an die Sauce und den Rotkohl mal kein Wein sondern was ganz Gesundes.
> Anhang anzeigen 427662



da guck mal einer da:
wenn er will, bekommt er auch scharfe Bilder hin


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> wenn richtig gemacht. Und das wurde er.


und genau darauf kommt es an


----------



## silverfish (25. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Sieht sehr lecker aus, besonders die Soße
> Nur hatte ich gehofft, dass bei dir ein neues Smartphone unterm Weihnachtsbaum lag ...





Brillendorsch schrieb:


> da guck mal einer da:
> wenn er will, bekommt er auch scharfe Bilder hin



Tja. Sachen gibts, die gibts gar nicht.
Am meisten merkt man ,daß man etwas mag,wenn es nicht mehr da ist.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Tja. Sachen gibts, die gibts gar nicht.
> Am meisten merkt man ,daß man etwas mag,wenn es nicht mehr da ist.


Lass mal gut sein,
Du bist schon OK, so wie du bist


----------



## Blueser (25. Dezember 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> da guck mal einer da:
> wenn er will, bekommt er auch scharfe Bilder hin


Ersetze scharf durch schärfere. Vermute,  Linse geputzt ...


----------



## hanzz (25. Dezember 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> sorry, dass ich widerspreche, aber schon immer wurde das gesamte Blatt einchl. Stiel verwendet.
> Erst seit ein paar Jahren kamen ein paar Fernsehköche auf die Idee, die Stiele separat zu verwenden.
> Das ist aber eine ziemlich dekadente Sichtweise, denn keiner will nur Stiele.
> Sie wegzuwerfen ist erst recht dekadent und viel zu schade, weil da steckt viel mehr Aroma drinn, als in der Blattmasse


Wie bei vielen Sachen. 
Broccoli, Blumenkohl, Petersilie, usw.. 
Die Stengel von Petersilie fein gehackt im Salatdressing. So geschmackvoll.


----------



## yukonjack (25. Dezember 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> sorry, dass ich widerspreche, aber schon immer wurde das gesamte Blatt einchl. Stiel verwendet.
> Erst seit ein paar Jahren kamen ein paar Fernsehköche auf die Idee, die Stiele separat zu verwenden.
> Das ist aber eine ziemlich dekadente Sichtweise, denn keiner will nur Stiele.
> Sie wegzuwerfen ist erst recht dekadent und viel zu schade, weil da steckt viel mehr Aroma drinn, als in der Blattmasse


Macht doch nichts. Wenn man es nicht anders kennt ? Liegt vielleicht auch an der Region.


----------



## yukonjack (25. Dezember 2022)

So kenne ich das.








						Grünkohl putzen: So machen Sie es richtig
					

Frisch zubereitet schmeckt Grünkohl am besten.




					www.t-online.de


----------



## Jan_Cux (25. Dezember 2022)

Hab alles durch, nach dem Frost frisch vom Feld, Frischer geht es nicht. Und ein Glas Kühne, plus ein Schlauch von Hofgut.  Geschmacklich fast kein Unterschied, strunken im gekauften auch nicht vorhanden.  Da kann man sich die Mühe auch sparen.


----------



## Blueser (25. Dezember 2022)

Um das Zeug zu verdauen, braucht es wohl spezielle Gene. Ich komme an das Zeug nicht ran ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (25. Dezember 2022)

Schade, ist echt lecker


----------



## Mescalero (26. Dezember 2022)

Es muss heißen: kann echt lecker sein wenn von jemandem zubereitet, der weiß, wie es geht.
 
Ich habe erst ein paarmal GK irgendwo gegessen und fand ihn immer richtig gut. Einmal selbst probiert und....


----------



## Mooskugel (26. Dezember 2022)

Ich kenne Grünkohl nur als Eintopf. Als Gemüse Beilage hab ich den noch nie gegessen. Als Eintopf finde ich den lecker. Muss aber Wurst und kassler mitgekocht wetden.


----------



## bic zip (26. Dezember 2022)

Grünkohl mit Kartoffeln drunter und reichlich Speck, durchwachsener und vor allem fetter/weißer Speck.
Als Beilage braucht da nur ein Spiegelei drüber, lecker   

Ich selber hab den noch nicht zubereitet, mein Vater hat einen Garten und versorgt die Kinder dann in der Saison

Das „Geheimnis“ ist der ausgelassene Speck.
Mein Vater sagt immer: „Jung, der Kohl muss glänzen“ (vor Fett) „wenn der nit glänzt und stumpf aussieht,schmeckt der nit“.


----------



## rustaweli (26. Dezember 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Muss aber Wurst und kassler mitgekocht wetden.


Wurst war mit dabei. Mit einem sehr gutem Familienfreund selbstgemachte Bratwurst. Naturdarm und noch geräuchert.
Der letzte Rest vom Schützenfest kommt heute mit zum Frühstücksbuffett. Neben Brathering, habe leider keine Bratgrundeln, - oder Plötz mehr.




 Passend wollte ich Euch eh um Mithilfe bitten. Besagter, geschätzter Familienfreund lädt in knapp 2 Wochen zur Geburtstagsfeier. Materielles mögen wir nicht schenken, da er wohl das Meiste hat. Wir denken da an ein leckeres Getränk, sowie in Richtung Laib Käse und großen Schinken. Also Schinken und Käse, von welchem man da bei einem fröhlichen Beisammensein immer etwas am Tische neben der Glashebung runterschneiden kann.
Habt Ihr da angemessene, qualitave Vorschläge für uns? Zeit zum Suchen wie Besorgen bleibt ja noch. Soll aber wirklich fein und passend sein.
Danke Euch!


----------



## Skott (26. Dezember 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Grünkohl mit Kartoffeln drunter und reichlich Speck, durchwachsener und vor allem fetter/weißer Speck.
> Als Beilage braucht da nur ein Spiegelei drüber, lecker
> 
> Ich selber hab den noch nicht zubereitet, mein Vater hat einen Garten und versorgt die Kinder dann in der Saison
> ...


Kann ich nur unterstreichen...
Fett muss da unbeingt rein, ich pack zusätzlich zu dem Speck noch einen Pott Schmalz mit rein...


----------



## bic zip (26. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wurst war mit dabei. Mit einem sehr gutem Familienfreund selbstgemachte Bratwurst. Naturdarm und noch geräuchert.
> Der letzte Rest vom Schützenfest kommt heute mit zum Frühstücksbuffett. Neben Brathering, habe leider keine Bratgrundeln, - oder Plötz mehr.
> Anhang anzeigen 427700
> 
> ...


ich hab zum Geburtstag mal einen Serrano Schinken geschenkt bekommen, das kam, wie du schon sagtest, richtig gut bei der Feier.

Du hast vielleicht schon mal so ein Set im Supermarkt (Kaufland zB ) gesehen.
Keule auf Gestell, langes Messer direkt dabei.
(Beispielbild, Angebot war von 2020)


----------



## rustaweli (26. Dezember 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> ich hab zum Geburtstag mal einen Serrano Schinken geschenkt bekommen, das kam, wie du schon sagtest, richtig gut bei der Feier.
> 
> Du hast vielleicht schon mal so ein Set im Supermarkt (Kaufland zB ) gesehen.
> Keule auf Gestell, langes Messer direkt dabei.
> ...


Danke! Ja, so in die Richtung dachten wir auch. Nur auch so kaufbar, ohne Saisonangebot.


----------



## bic zip (26. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke! Ja, so in die Richtung dachten wir auch. Nur auch so kaufbar, ohne Saisonangebot.


die stehen eigentlich das ganze Jahr im Kaufland, Rewe ect.
Man sieht die nur nie!

Bis zu dem Geschenk habe ich die auch nie im Supermarkt bemerkt, seitdem andauernd.


----------



## hanzz (26. Dezember 2022)

Wir haben beim Lidl vor 2 Wochen so einen Schinken geholt. 
Schinken ist sehr lecker. 
Nur das Messer ist schrott. 
Zwar scharf, aber der Erl ist grad mal 2cm lang, nicht verklebt und rutscht aus dem Kunststoffgriff. Kann man sich dran verletzen.

Also dann lieber ein nettes Messer dazu mitbringen.


----------



## bic zip (26. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wir haben beim Lidl vor 2 Wochen so einen Schinken geholt.
> Schinken ist sehr lecker.
> Nur das Messer ist schrott.
> Zwar scharf, aber der Erl ist grad mal 2cm lang, nicht verklebt und rutscht aus dem Kunststoffgriff. Kann man sich dran verletzen.
> ...


Stimmt, die Messer sind Schrott.
Der einzige Vorteil war, das es lang war, für den einen Abend hat es gereicht.

Habe es nachher auch entsorgt, da es mir zu wabbelig war (nicht nur flexibel wie ein gutes Filiermesser, richtig wabbeligweich,fast schon gefährlich  )

Da hat jeder Angler was besseres in der Tacklebox.


----------



## Gert-Show (26. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wurst war mit dabei. Mit einem sehr gutem Familienfreund selbstgemachte Bratwurst. Naturdarm und noch geräuchert.
> Der letzte Rest vom Schützenfest kommt heute mit zum Frühstücksbuffett. Neben Brathering, habe leider keine Bratgrundeln, - oder Plötz mehr.
> Anhang anzeigen 427700
> 
> ...


Zum Thema Käse: im Rewe an der Käsetheke frag mal nach „Kaltbach cremig“  und „Kaltbach Le Gryere“.
Für mich sind beide oberlecker, letzterer ist etwas fester und noch würziger als der Cremige, den ich bevorzuge.


----------



## hanzz (26. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Blueser (26. Dezember 2022)

2,5kg Maishähnchen vom Bauern, dazu getrüffelte Soße und Thüringer Klöße


----------



## bic zip (26. Dezember 2022)

Hab am Freitag noch Kaninchenkeulen geholt, wollte ich eigentlich heute machen.
Aber ist von HlgAbend noch Rest Rotkohl, Roulade und Kloß da   

Also Keulen einvakumieren und wegfrieren.


----------



## yukonjack (26. Dezember 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Kann ich nur unterstreichen...
> Fett muss da unbeingt rein, ich pack zusätzlich zu dem Speck noc*h einen Pott Schmalz mit rein..*.


Ganz wichtig


----------



## feko (26. Dezember 2022)

Seit gestern durften die Lenden im Sud ziehen. 
Das Rezept hab ich aus dem Internet gezogen. 
Meine Frau hat es aber zubereitet. 
Ich hab nur Anweisungen gegeben und fotografiert. 

So konnte es ja nur was werden. 
Es hat göttlich geschmeckt.


----------



## bic zip (26. Dezember 2022)

Ach Scheixxs drauf, hab heute echt Bock auf Kaninchen.  
(restlichen 3 Keulen aber eingefroren)

Pfeffer Salz Wildgewürz,  in Butterschmalz angebraten, dann Wurzelgemüse Farbe nehmen lassen, 2x mit einem Schuß Rotwein ablöschen/Bratensatz lösen, (1 Glas Rotwein in den Pansen gekippt) , Teelöffel Tomatenmark mit anschwitzen, 1 Glas Gemüsebrühe angegossen, paar getrocknete Steinpilze rein und ab in die Röhre.

(Kaninchen ist zwar kein Wild aber den Wildgewürzgeschmack mag ich gern dazu)


----------



## silverfish (26. Dezember 2022)

.

Kochwein schmeckt auch. Ist ja n lieblicher


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. Dezember 2022)

Bei uns ist heute das Mittagessen ausgefallen. Heute Abend gibts Huhn. Einmal ein Kreiselhuhn vom Kugelgrill  sowie Chicken Wings vom Gasgrill. Dazu Backofengemüse und Pommes.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Das Karussell liebende Federvieh hat schon Platz genommen.


----------



## hanzz (26. Dezember 2022)

Boar. 
Jetzt ist auch gut mit die Fresserei.


----------



## Jan_Cux (26. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Zum Thema Käse: im Rewe an der Käsetheke frag mal nach „Kaltbach cremig“  und „Kaltbach Le Gryere“.
> Für mich sind beide oberlecker, letzterer ist etwas fester und noch würziger als der Cremige, den ich bevorzuge.


Den gibt es auch noch als Höhlen Gryere, 2 Jahre in der Höhle gereift mit Salzkristallen drinn. Der ist auch der Hammer...


----------



## silverfish (26. Dezember 2022)

*Hanzz ,*das selbe hab ich grad gesagt.Schluss mit 
Ich glaub die Bilder sind gar nicht getrübt.Nicht ,daß ich nachlässig werde.


----------



## bic zip (26. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 427729
> Anhang anzeigen 427730
> Anhang anzeigen 427731
> 
> ...


Sieht Bombe aus  

Gasherd ist auch Mega, mein Traum!
Hitze sofort da und auf Wunsch sofort wieder weg…und das noch sichtbar!
Finde mit Gas kochen hat was sinnliches .


----------



## bic zip (26. Dezember 2022)

Kaninchen war auch gut.
„Kurze Soße“ (nicht zu sehr verlängert auch wenn ich Soßenfreund bin) sehr intensiv.


----------



## silverfish (26. Dezember 2022)

Gaskochen ist bequem. Immer die passende Hitze auf Knopfdreh.
Sinnlich ist Holz-Kohle Herd. Will immer gut beobachtet sein. Aber mit Holz heizen ist die älteste und nachhältigste Art.

Es wird Zeit !


----------



## bic zip (26. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Gaskochen ist bequem. Immer die passende Hitze auf Knopfdreh.
> Sinnlich ist Holz-Kohle Herd. Will immer gut beobachtet sein. Aber mit Holz heizen ist die älteste und nachhältigste Art.
> 
> Es wird Zeit !


Kochen mit Holz ist wahrscheinlich Königsdisziplin.
Du hast auch einen, ne?Sehr schön.

Kenne die noch von Oma früher.
Da stand immer irgendwas drauf, Kaffeekanne oder zig Pötte mit essen.
An das Aromapotpuri erinnere ich mich heute noch gern.
Oder wenn Opa den Badeofen angestocht hat: Zeitung,Kleinholz und dann Klütten  
Mitte der 80er wollte das plötzlich keiner mehr haben und wollte Gaszentral haben.

Heute hätten die meisten gern wieder Holzöfen, so ändern sich die Zeiten.

BTW: ich hasse mein Ceranfeld


----------



## Blueser (26. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> *Hanzz ,*das selbe hab ich grad gesagt.Schluss mit der Fresserei !!!
> 
> 
> Boah , ich saach ja,immer Kning is lecker,aber Gans ist was Besonderes.Vor allem wenn man solch Liebe in die Zubereitung steckt.Ohne und mit Sauce.
> ...


Tolle und scharfe Bilder    ...


----------



## rustaweli (26. Dezember 2022)

Ihr tischt ja wieder auf, danke für die Teilhabe! 
Wir fahren langsam ein paar Gänge runter. Kommen ja noch Silvester und unsere Weihnacht nach altem Kalender. Mag ja im Januar auch nicht dauerhaft auf dem Rad sitzen müssen.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (26. Dezember 2022)

Heute gab es selbst geschossenes Wild vom Chef meiner Frau. Hirschfilet im Ferienhausofen. Spannend gewesen, aber super zart.


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. Dezember 2022)

So, fresserei auch abgeschlossen. Herrliche Bilder hier. Ich sende noch ein kurzes Bild vom Kreiselhuhn mit der letzten Obstgehölz Befeuerung. Herrlich..


----------



## Jason (26. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> *Hanzz ,*das selbe hab ich grad gesagt.Schluss mit der Fresserei !!!
> 
> 
> Boah , ich saach ja,immer Kning is lecker,aber Gans ist was Besonderes.Vor allem wenn man solch Liebe in die Zubereitung steckt.Ohne und mit Sauce.
> ...


Sieht sehr, sehr lecker aus. Bei uns gab es über die Festtage auch Gans, die ich aber nicht abgelichtet hatte, da hier genug leckere Gänstellerbilder gezeigt wurden. Es soll ja nicht langweilig werden. Als Beilagen hatten wir traditionell Kartoffelklöße mit Rotkraut mit einer sehr dezenten Sauce.
Zu Heiligabend gab es Medaillons mit Spätzle und gemischter Salat. Zum Abschluss waren wir heute Abend noch in einem Restaurant zum drei Gänge Menue. Ach ja, zur Kaffeezeit natürlich die dicken Torten und ich sage eins, es wird jedes Jahr übertrieben. Im Moment fühle ich mich in meinem Körper nicht so wohl, ich muss entschlacken.

Gruß Jason


----------



## hanzz (26. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> . Im Moment fühle ich mich in meinem Körper nicht so wohl, ich muss entschlacken.


Jo. Dito. 
Morgen gibt es Yoghurt zum Frühstück 
Zum Mittag n Salat.


----------



## vollek (26. Dezember 2022)

Ich sag mir jedes Jahr zu der ganzen Fresserei " Oh Wanst halt es noch ein mal aus"


----------



## Jason (26. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Jo. Dito.
> Morgen gibt es Yoghurt zum Frühstück
> Zum Mittag n Salat.


Ok, heute zum Kaffee trinken habe ich nur ein klitzekleines Sahnetörtchen verdrückt und danach habe ich mich von der Tafel dünne gemacht. Erstens, damit ich nicht in Versuchung komme ein zweites Stück zu essen und zweitens ging mir das Gekicher und Gelaber  von den Anwesenden auf die Nerven. Das war unten bei meiner Mutter, also bin ich hoch in unsere Wohnung, legte mich aufs Sofa und schaute den kleinen Lord. Als der Film zu Ende war, den ich schon zig mal gesehen hatte, dachte ich mir, du hättest besser spazieren gehen sollen, hätte deinen Körper besser getan, als die Törtchen ansetzen zu lassen. Aaaaaber es hat ja wie wild geregnet. Ehrlich, es hatte geregnet, aber der Film war mal wieder schön. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (26. Dezember 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 427710
> Anhang anzeigen 427711
> Anhang anzeigen 427712
> Anhang anzeigen 427713
> ...


Das sieht ja super aus, ich würde mich riesig über Infos oder einen Link zum Rezept freuen


----------



## rustaweli (27. Dezember 2022)

Sodele, nach dem Fest ist vor dem Fest! 
Aus dringend gegebenen Anlass startete ich heute schon mit der Umsetzung meiner Vorsätze, um diese nicht zum Scheitern verurteilt auf's Neujahr zu verlegen. 
"Family, Soul and Health at first"! Heute also als Karteileiche mal wieder beim Fitness gewesen. Morgen auf's Rad, entweder mit dem MTB bißl Cross&Country im Wald, oder auf's Road Bike. Falls Road Bike, kommen vielleicht die Tenkara, eine Fliegenbox sowie ein paar Creature Baits mit in den Rucksack. Mal schauen! 
Gestern schon beim abgespeckten Raclette die "paar Gänge zurück" angekündigt. Heute dann die Fortsetzung. 
Als Beilage wurde hieraus ein Gemüse Power Drink kredenzt. 




Dazu wurde aus Kresse, Kräutern, Pinienkernen samt Parmesan etwas Pesto für Linguine gezaubert. 




Einfach eine Wohltat nach all der Völlerei! 




So lecker!


----------



## silverfish (27. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sodele, nach dem Fest ist vor dem Fest!
> Aus dringend gegebenen Anlass startete ich heute schon mit der Umsetzung meiner Vorsätze, um diese nicht zum Scheitern verurteilt auf's Neujahr zu verlegen.
> "Family, Soul and Health at first"! Heute also als Karteileiche mal wieder beim Fitness gewesen. Morgen auf's Rad, entweder mit dem MTB bißl Cross&Country im Wald, oder auf's Road Bike. Falls Road Bike, kommen vielleicht die Tenkara, eine Fliegenbox sowie ein paar Creature Baits mit in den Rucksack. Mal schauen!
> Gestern schon beim abgespeckten Raclette die "paar Gänge zurück" angekündigt. Heute dann die Fortsetzung.
> ...


Hey Schota übertreib es aber nicht, sonst streicht Georgi Kawkas Dich von seiner Freundschaftliste.


----------



## rustaweli (27. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Hey Schota übertreib es aber nicht, sonst streicht Georgi Kawkas Dich von seiner Freundschaftliste.


Keine Sorge, übertreibe es nicht! Aber bei ihm und Kumpanen stehe ich schon spätestens seit Sommer 2008 auf der schwarzen Liste.


----------



## silverfish (27. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, übertreibe es nicht! Aber bei ihm und Kumpanen stehe ich schon spätestens seit Sommer 2008 auf der schwarzen Liste.


Was hast Du getan ? 
Etwa Löwenzahnsalat gemacht ?


----------



## rustaweli (27. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Was hast Du getan ?
> Etwa Löwenzahnsalat gemacht ?


Du meinst aus der Löwen Zähne? Nicht doch!


----------



## Gert-Show (27. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sodele, nach dem Fest ist vor dem Fest!
> Aus dringend gegebenen Anlass startete ich heute schon mit der Umsetzung meiner Vorsätze, um diese nicht zum Scheitern verurteilt auf's Neujahr zu verlegen.
> "Family, Soul and Health at first"! Heute also als Karteileiche mal wieder beim Fitness gewesen. Morgen auf's Rad, entweder mit dem MTB bißl Cross&Country im Wald, oder auf's Road Bike. Falls Road Bike, kommen vielleicht die Tenkara, eine Fliegenbox sowie ein paar Creature Baits mit in den Rucksack. Mal schauen!
> Gestern schon beim abgespeckten Raclette die "paar Gänge zurück" angekündigt. Heute dann die Fortsetzung.
> ...


Du wirst mir gerade unsympathisch.  
Das hebe ich mir für das neue Jahr auf.


----------



## silverfish (28. Dezember 2022)

Heute fleischfrei.
Einmal Salzkartoffeln mit Möhrchen.
Für mich Quarkkeulchen .


----------



## sprogoe (28. Dezember 2022)

Döppekooche


----------



## zandertex (28. Dezember 2022)

Spießbraten gibt es,mit Ölesch un Bier!


----------



## Blueser (28. Dezember 2022)

Ölesch?


----------



## zandertex (28. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ölesch?


Zwiebeln......


----------



## Blueser (28. Dezember 2022)

Ok, diese Bezeichnung kannte ich noch nicht ...


----------



## zandertex (28. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ok, diese Bezeichnung kannte ich noch nicht ...


Weil du nit usm Reihnland küss.


----------



## zandertex (28. Dezember 2022)

zandertex schrieb:


> Weil du nit usm Reihnland küss.


Oh...dat h hinter dat r.


----------



## Gert-Show (28. Dezember 2022)

zandertex schrieb:


> Weil du nit usm Reihnland küss.


Das iss nich schlimm, mir sin‘s gewohnt, Minderheiten anzujehören.


----------



## Jason (28. Dezember 2022)

zandertex schrieb:


> Spießbraten gibt es,mit Ölesch un Bier!


Das sieht aber gut aus. 
Für dich und Lemmy zuviel, wo wohnst du?

Gruß Jason


----------



## zandertex (28. Dezember 2022)

Im Westerwald.


----------



## feko (28. Dezember 2022)

zandertex schrieb:


> Im Westerwald.


Und pfeift er grade der Wind?


----------



## Jason (28. Dezember 2022)

zandertex schrieb:


> Im Westerwald.


Adresse? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Adresse?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich komm mit


----------



## Jason (28. Dezember 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich komm mit


Jup, für 4 Personen sollte es reichen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## zandertex (28. Dezember 2022)

Reicht, 56593...4 Angler bekommen wir unter.


----------



## Hering 58 (28. Dezember 2022)

zandertex schrieb:


> Spießbraten gibt es,mit Ölesch un Bier!


Das sieht aber gut aus. Lasst es euch schmecken.


----------



## rustaweli (28. Dezember 2022)

Bei uns standen heute diese Zutaten auf dem Plan. 





Schalotten, Bohnen, Limettensaft, Olivenöl nebst einfachen Gewürzen ergaben die Grundsauce. 




Aus Tomaten, Avocado, Paprika und Mais wurde der Belag. Ebenso verfeinert mit Limettensaft und Olivenöl. Spiegelei dazu und fertig war der "Tex-Mex-Fladen".


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (28. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Heute fleischfrei.
> Einmal Salzkartoffeln mit Möhrchen.
> Für mich Quarkkeulchen .
> 
> ...



.....aber die Soße kam nicht ohne Fleisch daher, oder ???
Das sieht so lecker aus, vor allem die Soße, maaannnnnn ist das eine Soße, ich krieg mich gar nicht wieder ein....
Ist die Soße geil !!


----------



## silverfish (28. Dezember 2022)

Bernd aus Berlin schrieb:


> .....aber die Soße kam nicht ohne Fleisch daher, oder ???
> Das sieht so lecker aus, vor allem die Soße, maaannnnnn ist das eine Soße, ich krieg mich gar nicht wieder ein....
> Ist die Soße geil !!


Da hast Du recht. War noch Gänsesauce .
Aber es geht auch nur aus Gemüse mit Saft zum ablöschen. Aber das dauert Stunden und frisst Aufmerksamkeit und jede Menge Gewürze .

Und mal ehrlich ,wer will das schon ganz ohne Proteine.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (28. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Da hast Du recht. War noch Gänsesauce .
> Aber es geht auch nur aus Gemüse mit Saft zum ablöschen. Aber das dauert Stunden und frisst Aufmerksamkeit und jede Menge Gewürze .
> 
> Und mal ehrlich ,wer will das schon ganz ohne Proteine.



Na klar geht es so 






Aber wer will das schon


----------



## Blueser (28. Dezember 2022)

Denkt daran: wenn ihr Gemüse auf eurem zu Weihnachten geschenkten neuen Grill zubereitet, verliert ihr die Garantie...


----------



## Dace (29. Dezember 2022)

Ich kann nicht kochen - ich kann nur Brot und Brötchen ... 









Tight lines


----------



## Jason (29. Dezember 2022)

Dace schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht kochen - ich kann nur Brot und Brötchen


Ja, das Backwerk ist dir gut gelungen. Sieht lecker aus.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## silverfish (29. Dezember 2022)

Solch Brötchen hätt ich heut gern zum Frühstück gehabt.  Meine waren nich mehr so prall. Da hab ich lieber die restlichen Quarkkeulchen gemampft.


----------



## Blueser (29. Dezember 2022)

Schnittbohnensuppe mit Kassler:


----------



## silverfish (29. Dezember 2022)

Was suppenmässiges soll es heut auch geben. Habe Knochen und Markklösschen gekauft.
Aber erstmal beim Kaffee bissl spannen. Läuft kein  schlechtet Material vorbei.


----------



## silverfish (29. Dezember 2022)

.


----------



## hanzz (29. Dezember 2022)

Lecker silverfish 
Meins ging dafür schnell
Mal wieder ne schnelle Spinat Pasta mit Salat


----------



## silverfish (29. Dezember 2022)

Sieht sehr gut aus Hanzz.

Morgen gibbet der Hecht in Bierteig . Wollte ihn erst weggeben. Nu hab ich ihn in saubere Stücke geteilt .


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Lecker silverfish
> Meins ging dafür schnell
> Mal wieder ne schnelle Spinat Pasta mit Salat
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 427955


Bei hanzz fallen mir deutlich die sehr leckeren und gesunde Salate auf, ich vermute er ist seinen Körper was schuldig …


----------



## rustaweli (29. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus Hanzz.
> 
> Morgen gibbet der Hecht in Bierteig . Wollte ihn erst weggeben. Nu hab ich ihn in saubere Stücke geteilt .


Jetzt mal ehrlich Butter bei de Fische, schmeckt Hecht? Interessiert mich wirklich, noch nie probiert, aber hab es vor. 
hanzz, sieht sehr lecker aus!


----------



## yukonjack (29. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich* Butter bei de Fische*, schmeckt Hecht? Interessiert mich wirklich, noch nie probiert, aber hab es vor.
> hanzz, sieht sehr lecker aus!


Das ist schon mal ne gute Voraussetzung .


----------



## rustaweli (29. Dezember 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Das ist schon mal ne gute Voraussetzung .


Ich dachte immer Butterschmalz.


----------



## feko (29. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich Butter bei de Fische, schmeckt Hecht? Interessiert mich wirklich, noch nie probiert, aber hab es vor.
> hanzz, sieht sehr lecker aus!


Ja Hecht ist top.
Ehrlich gesagt kann ich wenig Unterschied zum Zander erkennen. 
Lg


----------



## rustaweli (29. Dezember 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Ja Hecht ist top.
> Ehrlich gesagt kann ich wenig Unterschied zum Zander erkennen.
> Lg


Ernsthaft? Hörte immer von starkem Eigengeschmack und so.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Hörte immer von starkem Eigengeschmack und so.



Manchmal riechen Hechte komisch und schmecken dann auch so aber das ist nur die Haut. Wenn du die abziehst(richtig filetierst) ist der komische Geruchund Geschmack weg.


----------



## hanzz (29. Dezember 2022)

Also ich find Hecht auch lecker. 
Ein bisschen mehr Fischgeschmack als Zander und wird schneller trocken, aber mit viel Zitronenbutter bleibt er saftig und ein sehr leckerer Fisch.


----------



## Mescalero (29. Dezember 2022)

Hecht habe ich auch noch nie probiert. Zander einmal und den fand ich nicht gut - Fleisch matschig, Geschmack langweilig. Das kann aber gut an der Küche gelegen haben. Aber wenn die immer so schmecken....dann lieber Hering oder Käsebrot.


----------



## rustaweli (29. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Hecht habe ich auch noch nie probiert. Zander einmal und den fand ich nicht gut - Fleisch matschig, Geschmack langweilig. Das kann aber gut an der Küche gelegen haben. Aber wenn die immer so schmecken....dann lieber Hering oder Käsebrot.


Fleisch matschig kenne ich nicht, aber den für mich langweiligen Geschmack teile ich. Kenne aber auch nicht alle Zubereitungen, verzeiht es mir, geschätzte Tock Angler!


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Dezember 2022)

Schnitzelchen mit Bremer BauernKartoffeln 
und Rotkohl... 

R. S.


----------



## hanzz (29. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Fleisch matschig kenne ich nicht, aber den für mich langweiligen Geschmack teile ich. Kenne aber auch nicht alle Zubereitungen, verzeiht es mir, geschätzte Tock Angler!


Entweder im Speckmantel oder Aromen über viel Butter. Butter aromatisiert je nach Gusto. 
Zander wird von denen geschätzt, die nicht so viel fischigen Geschmack mögen. 
Mag Zander auch, aber halt kein Vergleich zu Rotbarsch, Dorade, Scholle und Co. 
Dagegen ist er wirklich langweilig. 
Da hat Hecht schon mehr Geschmack 

Aber wenn er matschig ist, lief was falsch.


----------



## rustaweli (29. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Entweder im Speckmantel oder


Darauf werde ich zurückkommen und um Rezepte bitten, falls nicht ewig so blöd anstellend wie bisher. Auch heute wieder 5h geschneidert auf Barsch. Am See mit Dropshot, am Kanal mit Dropshot und C-Rig. Hoffe kann irgendwann wegen Zander Speck Rezepten fragen.


----------



## hanzz (29. Dezember 2022)

Ist ziemlich easy. 
Zander wenig salzen, ordentlich Pfeffer 
Mit reichlich dünnem Bacon einwickeln. 
Am besten zwei Scheiben längs, zwei quer und braten bis der Speck kross aber noch zu schneiden ist. 
Die Seite mit den überlappende Enden vom Bacon zuerst anbraten, so verbraten die Bacon Scheiben und fallen nicht vom Fisch. 
Kann man fast nix falsch machen und der Zander bleibt innen saftig. Ist ja quasi wie auf Haut braten. 

Ich mach aus Zander auch hin und wieder Kibbeling, also mundgerechte Stücke in Bierteig. 
Aroma und Gewürze dann über den Bierteig. 
Fisch ist fest und bleibt saftig. 
Mit Barsch aber noch besser. 
Schöne Knoblauchsauce dazu. 
1 Teil Mayo, 2 Teile Yoghurt, sauviel Knoblauch, Salz, Pfeffer, ggf Kräuter nach belieben. 
Petersilie, Schnittlauch oder Minze.


----------



## feko (29. Dezember 2022)

Also Hecht schmeckt schon gut.
So und für alle anderen:
Cote de beouf vom Grill. 
LG


----------



## rustaweli (29. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ist ziemlich easy.
> Zander wenig salzen, ordentlich Pfeffer
> Mit reichlich dünnem Bacon einwickeln.
> Am besten zwei Scheiben längs, zwei quer und braten bis der Speck kross aber noch zu schneiden ist.
> ...


Hört sich wahnsinnig lecker an!
Bei uns war heute wieder leichte, schnelle Küche angesagt.
Daraus wurden Zucchini Röstis,








hieraus der Dill Knobi Dip. 




Garniert mit Krabben.


----------



## Mescalero (29. Dezember 2022)

Das klingt saulecker und sieht auch so aus!

Zucchini raspeln, Käse ist nur für den Geschmack und Haferflocken+Ei für die Konsistenz, stimmt das so?


----------



## hanzz (29. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hört sich wahnsinnig lecker an!
> Bei uns war heute wieder leichte, schnelle Küche angesagt.
> Daraus wurden Zucchini Röstis,
> Anhang anzeigen 427974
> ...


Saugeil. 
Ich komm hier nicht an mit so Gerichten
Wenn ich es vorschlage, Ablehnung. 
Wenn ich es machen würde und hinstelle sicher ok. 
Ich koch mittlerweile oft zwei mal. 
Dann kann ich für mich das kochen und essen was ich will. 

Schätze Zucchini gerieben mit Eiern, Parmesan und den Flocken vermengen und braten?


----------



## hanzz (29. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das klingt saulecker und sieht auch so aus!
> 
> Zucchini raspeln, Käse ist nur für den Geschmack und Haferflocken+Ei für die Konsistenz, stimmt das so?


Hehehe. Genau wie ich großes Interesse


----------



## rustaweli (29. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das klingt saulecker und sieht auch so aus!
> 
> Zucchini raspeln, Käse ist nur für den Geschmack und Haferflocken+Ei für die Konsistenz, stimmt das so?


Genau so! Kann nichts schiefgehen und der Dip ist auch keine Kunst! Sauerrahm, Zwiebel, Knobi, Dill, Salz und Pfeffer, fertig.


----------



## silverfish (29. Dezember 2022)

Also , erstens würde ich Hecht zwischen April und August nicht schlachten oder zubereiten. 
Gerade nach der Laichzeit ist er schon sehr fischig. Sprich er stinkt. 
Zweitens die Art der Zubereitung ist muss dem jeweiligen Zustand (Geruch) angepasst sein.
Und es gibt tausende Hechtrezepte.
Ganz genau wie Liebhaber vom Hecht.
Meistens sind diese aber keine Angler.
Den schlechten Ruf hat der Hecht nicht verdient, genau so wenig wie die falsche Behandlung in der Küche.
Ich gebe zu , auch ich war durch leckere Meeresfische verwöhnt. Habe jahrelang keinen Hecht gegessen.
Den von heute habe ich filetiert und in gleiche Stücke geteilt. Die dünneren Schwanzfilet übereinander gepackt. Weil viel Eiweiss im Fisch ist, kleben die ganz gut zusammen. Dann wird aus Mehl ,Sahne ,Bier und Gewürzen ein Teig ähnlich in der Konsistenz wie zum Eierkuchen backen angerührt. Fischstücke leicht säuern , salzen und zuerst in Mehl wälzen. Dann im Bierteig.
Oel und Butter in der Pfanne erhitzen und dann die Stücke braten ,oder wahlweise fritieren.  
Dieser von knapp 4 Pfund wird wohl nur für uns zwei reichen. Bleibt ja nicht viel nachm filetieren. Den nächsten  ab 6 Pfund würde ich gern mal als gefüllten Hecht ala Kaschubien zubereiten. Das ist im Baltikum und den angrenzenden poln. Gebieten oft eine typische Speise zu Karfreitag.


----------



## Gert-Show (29. Dezember 2022)

Also ehrlich, Hecht und Zander sind geschmacklich und von der Konsistenz völlig unterschiedlich in der Küche.
Dass beide nicht mit selbstgeangelten Fischen aus Norwegen mithalten können, versteht sich.
Heute zum Dart-Abend gibt’s bei uns Ofenfrikadellen vom Rind, Kartoffelspalten homemade und geschmorten Rosenkohl mit Zwiebeln.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (29. Dezember 2022)

Hähnchen mal italienischer Art.....
Leichte aber leckere Mahlzeit


----------



## hanzz (29. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Zucchini Röstis,


Noch ma ne Frage. 
Mit oder ohne Schale? 
Ich bin ja Fan von komplettverwertung. 
Kartoffeln ess ich wenn auch gern mit Schale. 
Aber bei dir sieht es nach ohne aus?


----------



## Jan_Cux (30. Dezember 2022)

Mir alles viel zu gesund... Morgen gibt´s erst mal ne Currywurst mit Pommes und extra Majo....


----------



## rustaweli (30. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Noch ma ne Frage.
> Mit oder ohne Schale?
> Ich bin ja Fan von komplettverwertung.
> Kartoffeln ess ich wenn auch gern mit Schale.
> Aber bei dir sieht es nach ohne aus?


Geschält. Die Schale bekommen unsere Meerschweinchen.


----------



## Ti-it (30. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Also , erstens würde ich Hecht zwischen April und August nicht schlachten oder zubereiten.
> Gerade nach der Laichzeit ist er schon sehr fischig. Sprich er stinkt.
> Zweitens die Art der Zubereitung ist muss dem jeweiligen Zustand (Geruch) angepasst sein.
> Und es gibt tausende Hechtrezepte.
> ...


Wo wir schon bei den einheimischen Raubfischen sind. Ich habe heuer mal einen Waller probiert. Einfach in Butter. Wirklich ein super Speisefisch. Die Haut hatte ich drangelassen, da er nicht groß war.  













Gruß 
Ti-it


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Noch ma ne Frage.
> Mit oder ohne Schale?
> Ich bin ja Fan von komplettverwertung.
> Kartoffeln ess ich wenn auch gern mit Schale.
> Aber bei dir sieht es nach ohne aus?


Ich mache davon gerne Zucchini Schnitzelchen, einfach würzen, Ei und Panieren. Schön kross braten. Da bleibt die Pelle dran. 

Zur anderen Diskussion, Zander oder Hecht?
Definitiv Schnitzel


----------



## silverfish (30. Dezember 2022)

Moin Kochbrüder !

Schade daß ich kein Foto gemacht habe.
Das wäre so schön nahtlos an Eure Leckereien gewesen.
Burgerscheiben mit Spiegelei auf Landbrot . Legger.
Wo ich so richtig satt bin , kann es zum Einkauf gehen .


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Also ehrlich, Hecht und Zander sind geschmacklich und von der Konsistenz völlig unterschiedlich in der Küche.
> Dass beide nicht mit selbstgeangelten Fischen aus Norwegen mithalten können, versteht sich.
> Heute zum Dart-Abend gibt’s bei uns Ofenfrikadellen vom Rind, Kartoffelspalten homemade und geschmorten Rosenkohl mit Zwiebeln.
> Anhang anzeigen 427985


Soss?! 

R. S.


----------



## bic zip (30. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Moin Kochbrüder !
> 
> Schade daß ich kein Foto gemacht habe.
> Das wäre so schön nahtlos an Eure Leckereien gewesen.
> ...


können uns schon vorstellen wie das aussah….ungefähr so schätze ich


----------



## silverfish (30. Dezember 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> können uns schon vorstellen wie das aussah….ungefähr so schätze ich
> Anhang anzeigen 428017


 Jeden Tag erhöht sich zwangsweise die Zahl derer, die mich mal am A.... lecken können !
 Ab heute  zählst DU zu dieser Sorte .


----------



## bic zip (30. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Jeden Tag erhöht sich zwangsweise die Zahl derer, die mich mal am A.... lecken können !
> Ab heute  zählst DU zu dieser Sorte .


ich hab dich auch lieb


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Jeden Tag erhöht sich zwangsweise die Zahl derer, die mich mal am A.... lecken können !
> Ab heute  zählst DU zu dieser Sorte .



Sei doch bitte nicht so zimperlich.
Die unscharfen Fotos sind nunmal dein Markenzeichen.


----------



## silverfish (30. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sei doch bitte nicht so zimperlich.
> Die unscharfen Fotos sind nunmal dein Markenzeichen.


 
Übertreibung geht gar nicht. 
Keine Angst , es kommen keine Fotos mehr.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Dezember 2022)

Nun hab dich nicht so.
Es war auf jeden Fall lustig.


----------



## Jason (30. Dezember 2022)

Nach Weihnachten gibt es mal wieder Fleisch. 




Kaninchen wird für morgen schon mal angebraten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Gert-Show (30. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Soss?!
> 
> R. S.


Eine gute Soße braucht vor allem Zeit.
Da ich bis zum Ruhestand noch ein paar Jahre habe und somit in der Woche tagsüber aushäusig bin, fehlte mir die Zeit dafür. Und 'ne Idee, ohne Tüten und Pasten zu diesem Gericht (Kartoffeln und Frikadellen liegen auf dem Ofenblech und der Kohl gart in der Pfanne) eine leckere Tunke zum Ditschen zu zaubern.
Es reichte hier aus, dass Missus ihre Creme Fraiche mit Kräutern zu den Kartöffelchen bekam.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Keine Angst , es kommen keine Fotos mehr.




Ich zitiere mal deinen Beitrag aus einem anderen Thema:


silverfish schrieb:


> ..............
> Mädchenstolz bringt nicht weiter.


----------



## Jan_Cux (30. Dezember 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Mir alles viel zu gesund... Morgen gibt´s erst mal ne Currywurst mit Pommes und extra Majo....


Hab fast Wort gehalten, der Imbiss meines Vertrauens hatte heute Kroketten, sind nicht immer verfügbar. Diese habe ich den Pommes vorgezogen. 
Auf jedenfall ungesund, aber Lecker.


----------



## rustaweli (30. Dezember 2022)

Heute wurde Gnade erwiesen, der Magen der Lieben muss sich ja zwecks morgen wieder etwas weiten.
Die Zutaten:




Hähnchenbrust anbraten, Chili, Knobi und Austernsaucs hinzu, mit Pfeffer abgeschmeckt. Auf den Schuss Reiswein wurde verzichtet. Minze drüber und fertig war das Geschnetzelte auf Gurkenbett. Dazu Reis und Krabbenchips. Auf die Stäbchen besteht der Sohnemann.




Ist seit längerem im Japan Fieber, kann Naruto u Co nicht mehr sehen denn hören! Wenn das so weiter geht, kann ich schon mal anfangen zu sparen für JDM Tackle.  
Aber lecker war es.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (30. Dezember 2022)

Hei feko,
lass mich  / uns bitte nicht betteln     

Bitte ein paar Infos oder Link zum Rezept Deiner Schweinelenden...
Möchte das unbedingt mal nachkochen....

LG aus Berlin
Bernd


----------



## zandertex (31. Dezember 2022)

Heute gabs 400 Gr. Rindfleisch mit Paprika und Knofi......gibt es morgen wieder.


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (31. Dezember 2022)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
ich wünsche Euch alles Liebe und Gute für das kommende Jahr.
Mögen viele solche schönen kulinarischen Highlights Eure Lust und Freude am Kochen begleiten.
Habt immer Spass dabei und geniesst es mit Freunden und in der Familie.

Liebe Grüsse aus Berlin
Bernd


----------



## Astacus74 (31. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab da auch noch was ist zwar nu schon ein paar Tage her (Weihnachten) aber vorenthalten möchte ich euch das auch nicht.
Es gab Ente wie eigentlich immer Weihnachten vom Bauern neben an, hat zwars ihren Preis aber geschmacklich immer wieder top und ein Gedicht.











dazu gab es ganz klassisch Rotkohl (mit Boskop und Cranberrys) und Kartoffelknödel
Die Tellerbilder waren nicht möglich da der Hunger zu groß...



Gruß Frank


----------



## feko (31. Dezember 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch noch was ist zwar nu schon ein paar Tage her (Weihnachten) aber vorenthalten möchte ich euch das auch nicht.
> Es gab Ente wie eigentlich immer Weihnachten vom Bauern neben an, hat zwars ihren Preis aber geschmacklich immer wieder top und ein Gedicht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 428088
> ...


Das Geld hast du gut investiert


----------



## rustaweli (31. Dezember 2022)

Heute wird es wohl eher "Live vom Kochen", da ne Menge Arbeit ansteht und ich abends keinen ellenlangen Text verfassen mag. 
Die ersten Vorbereitungen in geballter Teamwork laufen. Nur ist meine Liebste heute Boss.


----------



## zulu (31. Dezember 2022)

Meine Fischpfanne von Gestern.

Kleine, frische selbstgefangene Adriabrassen , Sägebarsch und Lignja (Kalamari)
In der Pfanne braten.
Rausnehmen die Fische, und wenn sie Kalt sind Grätenfrei zerlegen.


Das was in der Pfanne bleibt bekommt  Olivenöl, Curry ,Sojasoße grüne Chillysoße und Limettensaft.






Reis, Pilze und Erbsen extra kochen,und dann in die Pfanne dazu mit dem Fisch alles vermengen 





und dann auf den Teller, 





göttlich !


----------



## silverfish (31. Dezember 2022)

Da ja heut auch Samstag ist, gibt es zu Mittag Eintopf. Gestern schon den Weisskohl mit Beinscheiben , Wurzelgemüse und Kartoffelstückchen
angesetzt. Der konnte über Nacht schön ziehen. Den Nudelsalat für heut abend hab ich nicht gemacht. Laß mich überraschen . Würstchen , Minifrikos und diverse Kleinleckerlie dabei.
Gestern abend der Hecht im Bierteig war lecker. Habe 4 Stücke verdrückt. 

Allen gutes Gelingen.


----------



## rustaweli (31. Dezember 2022)

2kg Spinat sind fertig gekocht, ebenso Kartoffeln mit Möhrchen. 
Jetzt kocht Weißkohl




und insgesamt 1,5kg Walnüsse gingen durch den Wolf. 




Weiter geht's!


----------



## rustaweli (31. Dezember 2022)

Kartoffelbeilage fertig. Ab in eine Schüssel und kühl stellen.


----------



## bic zip (31. Dezember 2022)

Heute gibt es Hüfte, Niedertemperatur gegart bei 80-90 Grad, aus dem Backofen.
Nur mit Kräuter der Provence paniert. (Blockhouse) Steakpfeffer und Salzflocken kommt dann erst am Teller drauf.

Dazu gibt Blumenkohl, Hollandaise, Bernaise, Fritten und Brot


----------



## Jason (31. Dezember 2022)

Das Kaninchen war vorzüglich. 
Da ist noch genug übrig geblieben so das wir uns das kochen morgen ersparen können. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli (31. Dezember 2022)

Das erste Geflügel kocht, das 2. kommt später in die Röhre. 




Die ersten Auberginen verlassen auch schon die Pfanne.


----------



## Mooskugel (31. Dezember 2022)

Bisschen was vorbereitet für heute Abend


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Dezember 2022)

Schöne Sachen macht ihr.
Ich fange erst nach dem Kaffee damit an.
Wenn ich es nciht vergesse gibt es auch Bilder.


----------



## hanzz (31. Dezember 2022)

Schon mal ein kleiner Snack


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Dezember 2022)

Appetithäppchen sind immer gut.


----------



## rustaweli (31. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Schon mal ein kleiner Snack
> Anhang anzeigen 428151


Ich liebe Bruschetta, geht einfach immer!

Ich brauche jetzt erst einmal ein gescheites Cola Bier aus nem gescheiten Glas.   Auf das AB und seine Bordies!


----------



## rustaweli (31. Dezember 2022)

Was ein Marathon heute, aber mehr für die Dame des Hauses. Bin heute eher Gehilfe. Für mich unglaublich mit welcher Ruhe sie immer die stressigsten Situationen meistert, stets tiefenentspannt bleibt und trotzdem nie Chaos herrscht, immer und überall. 
Das Meiste ist geschafft. Dieser Teig muss noch gehen, für unser Chatschapuri, mit Käse gefüllte Teigfladen.


----------



## hanzz (31. Dezember 2022)

Heut ging mir alles voll easy von der Hand.
Filet Pfeffersauce/Kräuterbutter, Speckböhnchen, Ofenkartoffel,Feldsalat
Und rustaweli, hab Zucchini Bratlinge gemacht. Mit Meerrettich und Räucherlachs
Man waren die lecker. Kamen auch richtig gut an
















Allen noch guten Hunger und nen guten Rutsch meine lieben Boardies. Es ist mir immer wieder ein Fest alles Gute und auch nicht so gutes mit euch teilen zu dürfen.   Auf ein gesundes und tolles 2023.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Dezember 2022)

Guten Appetit Männer.


----------



## rustaweli (31. Dezember 2022)

Ihr esst schon, guten Hunger! Bei uns wird es nach georgische Art. Eine Supra und ich bin Tamada(Tischführer). Gegessen wird den ganzen Abend und nur wenn ich das Glas erhebe wird getrunken. Lange Trinksprüche folgen einer festen Reihenfolge. Auf Gott, Familie, Liebe, Frieden, Ahnen,.... Eine sehr wichtige Aufgabe!Die Toasts müssen berühren und ich muss alle im Blick haben um die Balance zu erhalten zwischen Geselligkeit und keiner Trunkenheit.
Sieht sehr gut aus Professor Tinca und hanzz , Daumen hoch! Geniale Version mit Meerrettich und Lachs, mache ich auch mal und bin froh das die Zucchini gut ankamen! Sehr schön auch gesagt und wünsche Euch allen ebenso ein schönes Silvester sowie ein glückliches, friedliches, gesundes, sorgenfreies 2023! Bleibt mir alle wie Ihr da seid und unserem Board treu!

Ab in den Ofen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Dezember 2022)

Nachtisch


----------



## zulu (31. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> ein gescheites Cola Bier aus nem gescheiten Glas.
> Anhang anzeigen 428179


Das ist Blasphemie​


----------



## rustaweli (31. Dezember 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Das ist Blasphemie​


Zwecks Beck's, ich weiß, aber war im Angebot. 
Das meintest Du doch, oder?


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Zwecks Beck's, ich weiß, aber war im Angebot.
> Das meintest Du doch, oder?


Ich denke eher den Verein und dann auch noch Cola-Bier


----------



## rustaweli (31. Dezember 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich denke eher den Verein und dann auch noch Cola-Bier


Denke nicht, DER Verein, kann nicht sein! Wenn nicht Beck's, dann Cola Bier. Verstehe ich, aber war zur Kaffee Prime.


----------



## Kauli11 (31. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Auf die Stäbchen besteht der Sohnemann.


Dann koche für ihn mal immer nur Suppe. Da kann er sich mit seinen Stäbchen ja mal richtig auslassen.


----------



## Gert-Show (31. Dezember 2022)

Tolle Sachen, Jungs.  
Wir sind heute aushäusig bei Hunde-Freunden und ich koche in einer fremden Küche.
Paella in gewohnter Manier, dazu Garnelen aus der Pfanne.
Foto folgt.


----------



## rustaweli (31. Dezember 2022)

Sodele, es wird angerichtet! 
Schönen Abend allerseits! 
Chatschapuri, Teigfladen mit Käse gefüllt. 









Weißkohl Nuss Bällchen




Auberginen mit Nussauce und Granatäpfeln




Kartoffelnbeilage




Sazivi( daci7 ), Geflügel in Knobi Nussauce




Spinatbällchen




Brot








Wie Broiler




Kopfschmerzen ob der Walnüsse sind vorprogrammiert, aber egal!


----------



## Gert-Show (31. Dezember 2022)




----------



## bic zip (31. Dezember 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sodele, es wird angerichtet!
> Schönen Abend allerseits!
> Chatschapuri, Teigfladen mit Käse gefüllt.
> Anhang anzeigen 428225
> ...



Junge
Da hat deine Frau aber aufgetischt, Mega!


----------



## bic zip (31. Dezember 2022)

Hüfte war auch Super, zart und saftig.
Ersten Schnitt aber versaut und mit der Faser geschnitten


----------



## Gert-Show (31. Dezember 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Ersten Schnitt aber versaut


Das ist dem Fleisch egal.


----------



## bic zip (31. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Das ist dem Fleisch egal.


aber meiner Kauleiste nicht


----------



## Matthias_R (1. Januar 2023)




----------



## Floma (1. Januar 2023)

*Raclette-Reste/wir-brauchen-Platz-im-Kühlschrank Smörebröd *


----------



## Minimax (1. Januar 2023)

Wir haben zu Silvester traditonell eine 'fliegende' Hausgemeinschaft, also alle Parteien marodieren vom Erdgeschoß bis ganz oben hin und her.
Jedenfalls ists immer ein grosses lustiges Hin und Her, und das traditionelle Huasgericht ist Sushi:
Da gibt's immer ein grosses Hallo bei den Nachbarn oder der Missus, wenn Jung und Alt ,Für die Kinder ist immer ne Mordsgaudi, die  Röllchen kreieren und produzieren. Leider kann ich euch nicht die Wahnsinnige Sushischlacht zeigen, aber zumindest das Ergebnis:
Schaut mal, die Prachtvolle Tafel, ein schöner Silvesterbrauch:


----------



## dawurzelsepp (1. Januar 2023)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich liebe Bruschetta, geht einfach immer!
> 
> Ich brauche jetzt erst einmal ein gescheites Cola Bier aus nem gescheiten Glas.   Auf das AB und seine Bordies!
> Anhang anzeigen 428179



Also werter rustaweli ich bin jetzt mehr als geschockt, Becks + Cola in dem Weizenstutzn wo au noch da FCB drauf is 

Das Bild mit dem Weißkohl hätte ich fast für Scheuteln bzw Schoarnbladl gehalten. Da habt ihr gestern ganz schön aufgetischt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Januar 2023)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sodele, es wird angerichtet!
> Schönen Abend allerseits!
> Chatschapuri, Teigfladen mit Käse gefüllt.
> Anhang anzeigen 428225
> ...


Das sieht Alles ganz hervorragend köstlich aus... Wenn Du mal die Zeit findest, wäre man(n) für das ein oder andere Rezept dankbar. 
Dann wünsch ich mal nen UnterschenkelHalsbruch fürs Neue Jahr und so VIIEEL Zeit zum Schreiben...  

Spass.... Rezepte dennoch hochbegehrt... 

R. S.


----------



## rustaweli (1. Januar 2023)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Also werter rustaweli ich bin jetzt mehr als geschockt, Becks + Cola in dem Weizenstutzn wo au noch da FCB drauf is
> 
> Das Bild mit dem Weißkohl hätte ich fast für Scheuteln bzw Schoarnbladl gehalten. Da habt ihr gestern ganz schön aufgetischt.


Gelobe Besserung!


----------



## Jason (1. Januar 2023)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wir haben zu Silvester traditonell eine 'fliegende' Hausgemeinschaft, also alle Parteien marodieren vom Erdgeschoß bis ganz oben hin und her.
> Jedenfalls ists immer ein grosses lustiges Hin und Her, und das traditionelle Huasgericht ist Sushi:
> Da gibt's immer ein grosses Hallo bei den Nachbarn oder der Missus, wenn Jung und Alt ,Für die Kinder ist immer ne Mordsgaudi, die  Röllchen kreieren und produzieren. Leider kann ich euch nicht die Wahnsinnige Sushischlacht zeigen, aber zumindest das Ergebnis:
> Schaut mal, die Prachtvolle Tafel, ein schöner Silvesterbrauch:
> ...


Eine tolle Tradition mit eurer Hausgemeinschaft. Die Kinderaugen leuchteten bestimmt vor Begeisterung und eine sehr schöne Stimmung erkennt man auf dem Bild.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli (1. Januar 2023)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Das sieht Alles ganz hervorragend köstlich aus... Wenn Du mal die Zeit findest, wäre man(n) für das ein oder andere Rezept dankbar.
> Dann wünsch ich mal nen UnterschenkelHalsbruch fürs Neue Jahr und so VIIEEL Zeit zum Schreiben...
> 
> Spass.... Rezepte dennoch hochbegehrt...
> ...


Danke bic zip , wurde weitergeleitet!
Rheinie, da Du es bist, weiß ich es einzuordnen wie gemeint!
Jetzt eine Challenge, beginnend ab dato für Dich! Wenn Du trotz schlechter Laune das ganze Jahr über trotzdem nett schreibst, trotz anderer Angelvorlieben Anderer trotzdem bei Deinen Kommentaren sachlich bleibst, dann, ja dann, das AB samt Redaktion und Mods sind Zeugen, bekommst Du von meiner Teuersten und mir nach Jahresende 2 georgische(auf deutsch) Kochbücher "gewichtelt"! Ich weiß das Du das kannst und im Inneren ein lieber Crinch bist!


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Januar 2023)

Das is Erpressung 

R. S.


----------



## silverfish (1. Januar 2023)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Das is Erpressung
> 
> R. S.


Du willst Es, Du kriegst es ! 

Lever Rheinspezie !
Et jitt kee jrösser Leed,as wat de .......


----------



## Jason (1. Januar 2023)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke bic zip , wurde weitergeleitet!
> Rheinie, da Du es bist, weiß ich es einzuordnen wie gemeint!
> Jetzt eine Challenge, beginnend ab dato für Dich! Wenn Du trotz schlechter Laune das ganze Jahr über trotzdem nett schreibst, trotz anderer Angelvorlieben Anderer trotzdem bei Deinen Kommentaren sachlich bleibst, dann, ja dann, das AB samt Redaktion und Mods sind Zeugen, bekommst Du von meiner Teuersten und mir nach Jahresende 2 georgische(auf deutsch) Kochbücher "gewichtelt"! Ich weiß das Du das kannst und im Inneren ein lieber Crinch bist!


Das schafft er nicht, aber ich packe noch einen oben drauf. Das es hier im gesamten AB noch harmonischer und liebevoller zugeht und sich unser Rheinspezie an die genannten Regeln von Rusty hält, sende ich ihm eine von mir erschaffene Pose Anfang 2024 zu. Was hälst du davon Rheinie?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (1. Januar 2023)

astrein, muss man nur ein wenig stinkig sein und schon hagelt es Angebote von Kochbücher und Topp Posen
rustaweli ich bin ja schon sehr lange scharf auf einer deiner Ruten, was muss ich tun um diese endlich zu bekommen? Geld, Drogen alles kein Problem bin auch 2023 mehr als lieb, und bei der Gelegenheit, die Posen von Jason sind immer gerne gesehen nehme ich natürlich auch


----------



## Jason (1. Januar 2023)

Thomas. schrieb:


> astrein, muss man nur ein wenig stinkig sein und schon hagelt es Angebote von Kochbücher und Topp Posen


Wir wollen doch nur für eine schöne, ruhige und eine harmonische Zeit hier sorgen.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (1. Januar 2023)

Thomas. schrieb:


> die Posen von @Jason sind immer gerne gesehen nehme ich natürlich auch


Ehrlich, um das zu bestätigen, hoffe ich das mal bald bei dir die Sonne scheint. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (1. Januar 2023)

Jason schrieb:


> Ehrlich, um das zu bestätigen, hoffe ich das mal bald bei dir die Sonne scheint.
> 
> Gruß Jason


und ich erst


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. Januar 2023)

Danke für die freundlichen, ja liebevollen Worte und Angebote! Sind mir fast so sympathisch, wie der zweite Platz beim

DuellSchiessen. 

Werd's mir überlegen, versprochen (     ) 

R. S.


----------



## silverfish (2. Januar 2023)

Schöne Rezepte, Spass am kochen und immer das richtige Händchen bei der Auswahl der Zutaten  für das Neue Jahr wünsche ich Uns allen. Immer dran denken.
"Die Liebe und der Suff
regt die Menschen uff.
Was macht sie wieder friedlich ?
Ein Essen ganz gemütlich."


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. Januar 2023)

Und immer was Schönes zum schlickern wünsche ich uns... 

R. S.


----------



## silverfish (2. Januar 2023)

Die Spiesschen immer abwechselnd mit kleinen Zwiebelchen ,Speck, Champignons und Herz in der Grillpfanne gebraten , waren ein Gedicht. 
Auf Beilagen wurde heute verzichtet.
Muss ich auch mal wieder mit in Bacon gewickelten Fischstückchen machen. Rosenkohl ala Schbegg gabs ja neulich schon.


----------



## rustaweli (2. Januar 2023)

Erdung ist angesagt! 
Bolognese gemacht, für heute und morgen. Einen Teil eingefroren um übermorgen Lasagne daraus zu machen. 




Geliebter Sohnemann bestand jedoch auf Spaghetti, um mit Stäbchen essen zu können. Was tut man nicht alles! 




Wie gesagt, JDM ick hör Dir tapsen!


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (3. Januar 2023)

Ein Sauerbraten gestern noch auf gutem Weg.....






Das Endergebnis war super, Tochter und Enkelin waren satt und zufrieden.....


----------



## silverfish (3. Januar 2023)

Dit sieht juut aus, Bernd


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Januar 2023)

so ihr Lieben,
erst mal wünsche ich ein frohes neues Jahr und viel Gesundheit.

Ich bin zurück von der ungeplanten Kroatienreise.  Vor der Heimreise war ich noch im Plodine einkaufen.
Die unverschämt günstigen Preise für Steaks und Ochsenkotteletts veranlassten mich unter Anderem dieses Teil mit nach Deutschland zu nehmen.









Zubereitet sah es dann so aus


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Januar 2023)

61 Kn pro Kg sind 8,21 Euro.
Und das in einer Topqualität


----------



## rustaweli (3. Januar 2023)

Puh, was für eine Arbeit! 
Ganz komplizierter Mittagssnack heute für die Kids!




 
Maultaschenbrühe.


----------



## silverfish (3. Januar 2023)

Hier gabs heute,Kartoffelschnee mit Fleischklösschen ala Balkan.


----------



## Hering 58 (3. Januar 2023)




----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Januar 2023)

Hühnerbeine sind immer was Gutes


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Januar 2023)

Und die Kochkünste von unserem rustaweli überzeugen mich mehr und mehr.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Januar 2023)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Und die Kochkünste von unserem rustaweli überzeugen mich mehr und mehr.



Ja an unserem Rusty ist ein *Sternekoch *verloren gegangen.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Januar 2023)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Hühnerbeine sind immer was Gutes


Hallo,

ozullde Buddlasbaa  .
Und hier die schriftdeutsche Übersetzung: abgenagte Hühnerbeine.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Gert-Show (3. Januar 2023)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 428519


13:45 Uhr Bild vom Blech und 19:39 Uhr noch kein Tellerbild? Bei mir brauchen die Broiler-Beene nur eine Stunde im Ofen.


----------



## Hering 58 (3. Januar 2023)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> 13:45 Uhr Bild vom Blech und 19:39 Uhr noch kein Tellerbild? Bei mir brauchen die Broiler-Beene nur eine Stunde im Ofen.


Tellerbild nicht mehr geschafft.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Januar 2023)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Hühnerbeine sind immer was Gutes


Bruzzeln gerade wieder 2 im Ofen... Schön gewürzt mit Chilli Salz, Kräutern der Provence und Paprikapulver, sowie Soja Soss und Sonnenblumenöl. 

R. S.


----------



## Gert-Show (3. Januar 2023)

Ich bin heute auf dem Heimweg beim Lidl eingefallen und habe mich von Sonderangeboten inspirieren lassen. Da gab es sogenannte "Chicken-Muffins" in der Version Frischkäse-Kräuter, 30% reduziert aufgrund geringerem MHD. Aber es heißt ja "mindestens haltbar bis" und nicht "sofort tödlich ab". 
In einer Alu-Muffin-Form Hähnchenoberkeulenfleisch mariniert und mit (wahrscheinlich) Kräuterfrischkäse unterlegt. 45 Minuten Ofen sind gleich rum. Dazu Pfannengemüse (Fertigmix - keine Zeit für Experimente). Also Low-Carb als einer der Vorsätze für 2023.
Aber es gibt ein Problem: Missus ist noch aushäusig. 
Ergo muss Tellerbild noch warten.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Januar 2023)

Gerade fertich geworden... 

R. S.


----------



## Hering 58 (3. Januar 2023)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Gerade fertich geworden...
> 
> R. S.


Lecker ,lass es dir schmecken.


----------



## Gert-Show (3. Januar 2023)

Lieber R.S. eine Frage: sind die gar bzw. "durch"? Bei meinen löst sich dann immer die Haut zwischen Unterschenkel und Fuß.


----------



## silverfish (3. Januar 2023)

Luurt joot uss, äwwer Kning hätt isch lever !


----------



## silverfish (3. Januar 2023)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Lieber R.S. eine Frage: sind die gar bzw. "durch"? Bei meinen löst sich dann immer die Haut zwischen Unterschenkel und Fuß.


Das kann zweierlei Gründe haben.
Entweder die Hitze zu hoch oder qualitive
Gründe.
R.S. seine sehen nach langsam gegart aus.


----------



## Gert-Show (3. Januar 2023)

silverfish schrieb:


> Das kann zweierlei Gründe haben.
> Entweder die Hitze zu hoch oder qualitive
> Gründe.
> R.S. seine sehen nach langsam gegart aus.


Werter Weißfisch, natürlich kaufe ich minderwertige Qualität. Was sonst?


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Januar 2023)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Tellerbild nicht mehr geschafft.


Du sollst nicht immer so schlingen


----------



## silverfish (3. Januar 2023)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Werter Weißfisch, natürlich kaufe ich minderwertige Qualität. Was sonst?



Werter Gert 
 Das kann ich nicht beurteilen ,welche Qualität ,wer kauft. 
Fakt ist doch der Unterschied zwischen diesen schnell gemästeten und normal aufgewachsenen Tieren. Wasser ist oft ein grosser Teil des Futters.
Dies schlägt sich im Fleisch nieder.
Ich mache niemand einen Vorwurf, wenn er halt Discount Fleisch kauft.


----------



## Gert-Show (3. Januar 2023)

silverfish schrieb:


> Werter Gert
> Das kann ich nicht beurteilen ,welche Qualität ,wer kauft.
> Fakt ist doch der Unterschied zwischen diesen schnell gemästeten und normal aufgewachsenen Tieren. Wasser ist oft ein grosser Teil des Futters.
> Dies schlägt sich im Fleisch nieder.
> Ich mache niemand einen Vorwurf, wenn er halt Discount Fleisch kauft.


Du hast meinen letzten Beitrag weder gelesen noch verstanden. Ist aber egal, weil für mich uninteressant.


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. Januar 2023)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Lieber R.S. eine Frage: sind die gar bzw. "durch"? Bei meinen löst sich dann immer die Haut zwischen Unterschenkel und Fuß.


Moin Gert, 

Die sind nach 50 Minuten bei 180 Grad und noch etwas nachziehen im abgeschaltet Ofen komplett gar. 
Ich mag es bei Keulen eher richtig durch... 

R. S.


----------



## heinzi (4. Januar 2023)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> 61 Kn pro Kg sind 8,21 Euro.
> Und das in einer Topqualität


Konntest Du schon in Euro bezahlen?


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Januar 2023)

heinzi schrieb:


> Konntest Du schon in Euro bezahlen?


nein, bis zur letzten Minute wurde in Kuna bezahlt oder mit Karte.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Januar 2023)

etwas Kroatisches, dass ich auf jeden Fall nachkochen werde.
Gefüllte Gnocci mit einer fantastischen Käse-Safransoße. Die Füllung bestand aus einer Art Pulled Rind 
und war sehr würzig.


----------



## Mescalero (4. Januar 2023)

Rezept haste?

Das sieht verdammt lecker aus!


----------



## Blueser (4. Januar 2023)

5 Liter Fond aus angerösteter Rinderbeinscheibe und Fleischknochen mit Wurzelgemüse. 1 Liter Rotwein zum Ablöschen und diverse Gewürze. Mindestens 4 Stunden kochen ist Pflicht. Dann wird der Fond passiert und in Gläsern auf Vorrat eingekocht.


----------



## rustaweli (4. Januar 2023)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Rezept haste?
> 
> Das sieht verdammt lecker aus!


Aber wirklich!


----------



## rustaweli (4. Januar 2023)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Erdung ist angesagt!
> Bolognese gemacht, für heute und morgen. Einen Teil eingefroren um übermorgen Lasagne daraus zu machen.


Wie angedroht, nach einem Schneidertag.
Lasagne, meine Family liebt sie und egal wo wir aßen, von hier bis in italienische Gefilde, sie bleibt einfach unerreichbar. Kindermund tut Wahrheit kund. Zumal ich dazu auch noch Feedback über meine "Kocheltern" bekomme. Ehrenamtlich geben Eltern und ich uns das Kochen an der Schule, freiwillig und frisch, bei mir je nach Schichten. Jeden Tag alles frisch, in Gruppen gekocht. So, genug der Angeberei, ist wohl ein Nachwirken des Adelschlages durch unseres Brillendorsches.




Leider noch kein Fertigbild.
Ganz peinlich, es läutete da die direkte Nachbars,- Hausfreundin des geliebten Tochterherzes. Muslima und an der Lasagne ist leider etwas Schwein, neben Rind.
Zum Glück gab es im Kühlschrank noch Geflügel Wiener sowie Zucchini.




Ofenbild der Lasagne folgt alsbald.


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Januar 2023)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> etwas Kroatisches, dass ich auf jeden Fall nachkochen werde.
> Gefüllte Gnocci mit einer fantastischen Käse-Safransoße. Die Füllung bestand aus einer Art Pulled Rind
> und war sehr würzig.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 428578


Das sieht aber lecker aus!


----------



## Ostseesilber (4. Januar 2023)

Blueser schrieb:


> 5 Liter Fond aus angerösteter Rinderbeinscheibe und Fleischknochen mit Wurzelgemüse. 1 Liter Rotwein zum Ablöschen und diverse Gewürze. Mindestens 4 Stunden kochen ist Pflicht. Dann wird der Fond passiert und in Gläsern auf Vorrat eingekocht.
> Anhang anzeigen 428610


Hatte es neulich fast ganz genau so gemacht, Soße wird in den Gläsern schön fest.


Oben drauf bildet sich auch eine schmale Fettschicht. 
Wie ihr schon geschrieben habt, wird da auch (zumindest bisher) nichts schlecht.
So hat man immer eine tolle Soße.


----------



## rustaweli (4. Januar 2023)

So, nun aber mit vollem Magen langsam zur Ruhe kommen.


----------



## zulu (5. Januar 2023)

*Katzenfutter







*

Der Rest vom Weihnachtsfest
mal eben aufgetaut 
meine 2 schwarz weissen Felixe
können es kaum abwarten


----------



## Uchemnitz (5. Januar 2023)

Eher gebraten  als gekocht


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Januar 2023)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Rezept haste?
> 
> Das sieht verdammt lecker aus!


leider nicht,
wie Gnocci gemacht werden weiß ich, 
alles Andere muss ich selbst herausfinden. 
Bei der Füllung sind der Fantasie ja keine Grenzen gesetzt und eine gute Käse-Safransoße werde ich auch hinbekommen.
Etliche Zutaten konnte ich herausschmecken.

So bin ich dann auch etwas gefordert was meine Kochkünste angeht


----------



## bic zip (5. Januar 2023)

die nächste Zeit ist Schmalhans mein Küchenchef, hab mir ne „schöne“ Feiertagsplauze angefuttert

Heut gibts Hähncheninnenfilets, scharf angebraten mit Zwiebeln und einem guten Schluck Wasser den Bratensatz gelöst, das man wenigstens den Hauch einer Soße hat …mit Broccoli und Reis


----------



## Jason (5. Januar 2023)

Hier gab es heute ein einfaches Kotelett mit Fritten. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Januar 2023)




----------



## Hering 58 (5. Januar 2023)




----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Januar 2023)

Sieht gut aus Hartmut.
Nächstes Mal noch ein bissl länger anbraten damit se nicht so blass sind.
Die Küche muss blau sein!


----------



## bic zip (5. Januar 2023)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus Hartmut.
> Nächstes Mal noch ein bissl länger anbraten.
> Die Küche muss blau sein!


 Das wird aber dann ein schmaler Grat zwischen Röstaromen und Restaromen


----------



## hanzz (5. Januar 2023)

ikk glob ik koch heut nich wa.
Det is ma wieder Zeit für ne Teigtasche mit Kalb und scharf. Aber nich mit alles. Grün, Tomate, Gurke, Zwiebeln, Cagick


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Januar 2023)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus Hartmut.
> Nächstes Mal noch ein bissl länger anbraten damit se nicht so blass sind.
> Die Küche muss blau sein!


Werde ich machen Andi


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Januar 2023)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Werde ich machen Andi



Die Küche - nicht der Koch!
Verwechsel das nicht wieder mein Lieber.


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Januar 2023)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Küche - nicht der Koch!
> Verwechsel das nicht wieder mein Lieber.


Das ist gut , dass du es sagst Andi. Ich hätte es verwechselt


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Januar 2023)

Siehste! Ich kenn dich doch.


----------



## Mikesch (5. Januar 2023)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ...
> Die Küche muss blau sein!


Warum soll Er die Küche streichen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Januar 2023)

Bratbarsch mit Baguette


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Januar 2023)




----------



## silverfish (5. Januar 2023)

Salzkartoffeln, Blumenkohl und Sauce ala Hollandaise.

Fleischfrei !


----------



## rustaweli (5. Januar 2023)

Los geht's! 
Ginge sicher auch ohne die Mischung, aber ich liebe sie einfach und lasse sie mir immer schicken.


----------



## silverfish (5. Januar 2023)

Ich hab gestern n Glas mit Soljanka geschenkt bekommen. Mal sehn, wann ich zum Selbstversuch starte.
Ich glaube, das beste ist das o,7l Schraubglas.


----------



## rustaweli (5. Januar 2023)

silverfish schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern n Glas mit Soljanka geschenkt bekommen. Mal sehn, wann ich zum Selbstversuch starte.
> Ich glaube, das beste ist das o,7l Schraubglas.


Glaube der Hr Mälzer hat es mal gesagt.
"Es gibt keine schlechte Bolognese, selbst weniger Gute sind noch gut."
So sehe ich das fast bei Soljanka, liebe ich einfach!
Laß Dir den Test lecker schmecken!


----------



## silverfish (5. Januar 2023)

Mach ich Rusty. Ich werd dann berichten.
Vlt. muss ich ja Abbitte tun.


----------



## Blueser (5. Januar 2023)

Bei uns gibt es am Samstag auch Soljanka, welche ich morgen vorbereite. Basis sind bei uns Fleischwurst und Letscho. Gewürfelte Gewürzgurken und Tomaten auch mit rein und, ganz wichtig, der Sud von den Gewürzgurken. Da braucht es kaum noch zusätzliche Gewürze. Aber viele Wege führen nach Rom ...


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Januar 2023)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Siehste! Ich kenn dich doch.


Was würde ich ohne dich machen?


----------



## rustaweli (5. Januar 2023)

Fertig!


----------



## rustaweli (5. Januar 2023)

Blueser schrieb:


> Da braucht es kaum noch zusätzliche Gewürze. Aber viele Wege führen nach Rom ...


Vollste Zustimmung! 
Ich brauche aber immer den Hauch der nostalgischen Note von der MITROPA, Imbiss, Gaststätten Version.


----------



## Gert-Show (5. Januar 2023)

Heute habe ich mich inspirieren lassen. Missus hat Filet von ihrem 96er Steinbeißer aufgetaut. Das habe ich in Schwarzwälder Schinken gewickelt und mit einem Belag aus Kräutern, Butter, Knoblauch und Penka belegt. 3 Minuten unten anbraten, dann die Pfanne bei 180 Grad Grill in den Ofen geschoben.
Dazu Salat aus Kartoffeln, Gurken, Schalotten und ausgebratenen Speckwürfeln, mit Pfeffer, Olivenöl und weißem Balsamico abgeschmeckt und mit Schnittlauch garniert.
Missus meinte: lecker. Seht selbst…


----------



## Minimax2 (5. Januar 2023)

@ rustaweli:  genau! aber bitte auch mit dem Nikotin-Aroma, Tischdecken aus dem 10 - Tage - Wechsel - Intervall und dem qualifizierten-dezent-dekadent-gekleidetem Personal.

hach, Romantik hat was...


----------



## rustaweli (6. Januar 2023)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> @ rustaweli:  genau! aber bitte auch mit dem Nikotin-Aroma, Tischdecken aus dem 10 - Tage - Wechsel - Intervall und dem qualifizierten-dezent-dekadent-gekleidetem Personal.
> 
> hach, Romantik hat was...


Nikotin Aroma? Bemerkte ich nicht. Das sog ich schon mit der Milchflasche auf. Im Auto, Wohnzimmer, Küche, überall rauchten die Herrschaften. Bei Feiern fühltest Du Dich wie im Räucherofen. Die guten Kohle Öfen taten den Rest. Auf Tischgarnitur achtete ich in meinem Alter noch nicht, ebenso wenig auf erwachsene Damen und ihre Kleidung.
(ok, ähm, meine wirklich junge, hübsche Bio Lehrerin in ihren Sommerkleidchen zählt nicht!)


----------



## Gert-Show (6. Januar 2023)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Die guten Kohle Öfen taten den Rest.


Du hast die rauchenden Schlote in unserem Chemie-Dreieck _Buna-Leuna-Bitterfeld _vergessen.


----------



## Minimax2 (6. Januar 2023)

hach, wenn auch vom Thema abschweifend... der Scyscraper in Sandersdorf... best Döner ever, im Erdgeschoß...aber das war in den 90'ern


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Januar 2023)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Du hast die rauchenden Schlote in unserem Chemie-Dreieck _Buna-Leuna-Bitterfeld _vergessen.



Irgendwas is ja immer....


----------



## Blueser (6. Januar 2023)

So, mal schauen, was das ergibt  :


----------



## zulu (6. Januar 2023)

Mittag ist fertig !

Kalmar ala Ribar  für eine Person

Geht ganz schnell.

Die Tintenfische direkt nach dem Fang im ganzen einfrieren.

Die aufgetauten Tiere nur abwaschen und die Tinte aus der Tube unter fließendem Wasser ausdrücken.
Nicht Ausnehmen ! Was drin ist kann man bis auf das Chitin Skelett alles mit essen.

In kaltes Olivenöl legen und in der Pfanne bei wenig Hitze langsam garen, am Ende nochmal Feuer geben.
Dann werden sie braun und knusprig.






Eine Tasse Reis kochen.






Eine Mischung aus Paprika und Zwiebel Knofi  in Sonnenblumenöl garen.






Auf den Teller noch eine halbe frisch gepresste BioLimun von meinem Baum + etwas Kikkoman.





Und paar Ringe frische Cayenne.








Feddich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Januar 2023)

zulu schrieb:


> *Die Tintenfische direkt nach dem Fang* im ganzen einfrieren.



Jahahaha... daran scheitert es schon bei mir hier am Flüsschen.

Sieht jedenfalls klasse aus.


----------



## zulu (6. Januar 2023)

Die Zitronen hängen auch noch am Baum.
Versuche mal schnell das Foto des Tagen zu machen.


----------



## Blueser (6. Januar 2023)

Auch fertig. Ist wohl, wäre hätte das gedacht, eine Soljanka geworden . Noch etwas köcheln lassen und dann bis morgen ziehen lassen:


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Januar 2023)

zulu schrieb:


> Nicht Ausnehmen ! Was drin ist kann man bis auf das Chitin Skelett alles mit essen....
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 428800
> ...


Alter... Du isst nich etwa die   e
Von Tintenfischen mit... 

R. S.


----------



## zulu (6. Januar 2023)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Alter... Du isst nich etwa die   e
> Von Tintenfischen mit...
> 
> R. S.



Das ist so,  

wenn man sie frisch am Peskafondo fängt.

Dann scheißen und kotzen die sich auf dem Weg nach oben  komplett aus
Drücken ja auch fast die ganze Tinte raus.

Ich habe noch nie irgend etwas außer den blanken Eingeweiden
in denen gefunden. Außer Gonaden natürlich , wenn die sich vermehren möchten

Darum machen wir das alle so,Mann Frau Kind .

Der deutsche Tourist bekommt natürlich nur die leere Tube , für viele sind ja die Arme und der Kopf
schon eklig.

Das ist der Markt der das so möchte .

Die Leute an der Küste ticken da anders.


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Januar 2023)

Also die Arme und den Kopf wegzuwerfen fand ich immer schon verschwenderisch. 

Brätst und isst Du die rel. Grossen Augen dann auch mit oder werden die vorher  rausgeschnitten? 

R. S.


----------



## zulu (6. Januar 2023)

Jetzt fällt mir was ein, 
manchmal findet man doch was ungewöhnliches im Kalmar.
Unter dem Mantel nisten sich gelegentlich parasitisch lebende Garnelen ein.
Die kann man aber ebenfalls genießen, haben weichen Schwanz hihi und schmecken toll


----------



## zulu (6. Januar 2023)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Also die Arme und den Kopf wegzuwerfen fand ich immer schon verschwenderisch.
> 
> Brätst und isst Du die rel. Grossen Augen dann auch mit oder werden die vorher  rausgeschnitten?
> 
> R. S.


Nö also wenn wir das so machen geht das mit den Augen .
Langsam garen und dann erst Feuer.
Dann können sie nicht explodieren.
Und was da raus kommt aus den Glubschern ist ja bekanntlich sehr pikant/delikat
Für die Sosse.


----------



## NaabMäx (6. Januar 2023)

Blueser schrieb:


> Auch fertig. Ist wohl, wäre hätte das gedacht, eine Soljanka geworden . Noch etwas köcheln lassen und dann bis morgen ziehen lassen:
> Anhang anzeigen 428802


....und sowas mögen Hunde?


----------



## NaabMäx (6. Januar 2023)

Ist das kein Hundenapf?


----------



## NaabMäx (6. Januar 2023)

o...sorry


----------



## Blueser (6. Januar 2023)

Nee, das ist unser großer 5 Liter Suppentopf.  Perspektivisch verzerrt.


----------



## silverfish (6. Januar 2023)

Pottwurst und das getunte Sauerkraut.
Sowas von aber auch.


----------



## zulu (6. Januar 2023)

Ich habe gerade einen Kopf vom Gabeldorsch in der Suppe.
Gestern ging mir der auf den Leim 130 Meter tief
2,5 Kilo.
Köstlich !
Die Bilder wollt Ihr nicht sehen ,
oder doch ?


----------



## Tikey0815 (6. Januar 2023)

Mahlzeit !


----------



## zulu (6. Januar 2023)

Sieht aus wie ein Kinderteller.Was ist das Weiße ?


----------



## Tikey0815 (6. Januar 2023)

Kartoffelpü


----------



## zulu (6. Januar 2023)

Coole Idee so eine originale 
Wiener Schnitzerei , muss man erst mal drauf kommen.


----------



## Gert-Show (6. Januar 2023)

Heute gibt es Winzerklöße.


----------



## silverfish (6. Januar 2023)

Schaut lecker aus .  Gute Inspiration.
Welchen Wein gab es dazu ?


----------



## rustaweli (6. Januar 2023)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Heute gibt es Winzerklöße.
> Anhang anzeigen 428895
> Anhang anzeigen 428896
> Anhang anzeigen 428897
> Anhang anzeigen 428898


Mir bisher unbekannt, aber sehr interessant! Guten Hunger! 
Läßt bestimmt Unmengen an Variationen der Füllung über, gefällt!


----------



## hanzz (6. Januar 2023)

Ofen Kotelett 
Zwiebel Paprika in Kräuterbutter 
Salat dazu


----------



## silverfish (6. Januar 2023)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 428864
> 
> 
> Mahlzeit !


Da ist es wieder. Best of Tellerbild oder die Reinkarnation vom Lustigstem Teller .
Die Anfänge im Nov./Dez. 2017.


----------



## heinzi (Samstag um 09:45)

zulu schrieb:


> In kaltes Olivenöl legen und in der Pfanne bei wenig Hitze langsam garen, am Ende nochmal Feuer geben.


Ist das der Trick um die Dinger zart zu bekommen? Ich kenne es nur so: ganz heiß und ganz kurz braten. Klappt allerdings nicht immer.


----------



## Rheinspezie (Samstag um 10:34)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ofen Kotelett
> Zwiebel Paprika in Kräuterbutter
> Salat dazu
> 
> ...


Soss!? 

R. S.


----------



## Professor Tinca (Samstag um 10:41)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Soss!?
> 
> R. S.


----------



## bic zip (Samstag um 10:46)

heinzi schrieb:


> Ist das der Trick um die Dinger zart zu bekommen? Ich kenne es nur so: ganz heiß und ganz kurz braten. Klappt allerdings nicht immer.


vielleicht liegts am vorigen einfrieren.


----------



## zulu (Samstag um 13:46)

heinzi schrieb:


> *Ist das der Trick um die Dinger zart zu bekommen? Ich kenne es nur so: ganz heiß und ganz kurz braten. Klappt allerdings nicht immer.*





bic zip schrieb:


> *vielleicht liegts am vorigen einfrieren.*


*
Beides ist richtig !

Erstmal etwas grundsätzliches : 

 ala Fisherman (Ribar) ist frisch gefangen und wird sofort nach dem Fang im ganzen zubereitet.

Manchmal koche oder dünste ich sie auch, das ist dann etwas anderes.


Wir fangen verschiedene Sorten Kalmare. 

Sie sind je nach Art unterschiedlich von zäh bis zart.

Die kleinen Loligo Sorten gehören zu den zarten .

Der europäische- und der forbes Kalmar  sehr zart , mit zunehmender größe immer weniger.

Recht hart und zäh ist der Pfeilkalmar Todarodes sagittatus , der wird in der Adria allgemein als Totan bezeichnet.

Ist auf dem Markt  spottbillig , die guten anderen kosten das 10fache.



Komplett einfrieren tut man sie weil man meistens zu viele gefangen hat und nicht alle gleich essen kann.

Ein besonderer Nebeneffekt des Einfrierens ist das eine Fermentierung stattfindet . Das wirkt sich auf den Geschmack und die Konsistenz aus.

Bei den aufgetauten nehme ich die Innereien raus.



Das mit dem kalten Olivenöl und dem garen bei Niedertemperatur hat  den Vorteil das nichts in der Pfanne explodiert.

Wenn ich das auf der Induktionsplatte mache , auf C 1  15 - 20  Minuten garen, sie sind dann weiss bis rosa

dann noch 3-5 Minuten auf dem Gasherd bräunen.


Legt man sie gleich in heißes Öl und lässt sie bruzzeln werden sie viel zu schnell braun, platzen 

 und werden  nicht zart , sondern hart.


Soweit zu meinen Erfahrungen.



Ich kenne Leute die machen das alles ganz anders, hauen die zum Beispiel direkt auf den Holzkohlegrill und lassen sie verbrennen.

Ziehen sich die verkohlten Teile rein, furchtbar.*

.


----------



## Brillendorsch (Samstag um 13:54)

zulu schrieb:


> *Beides ist richtig !
> 
> Erstmal etwas grundsätzliches : *
> 
> ...


Danke für diese Anleitung. meine Calamari sind zwar nie wirklich zäh gewesen, aber auch nicht so zart wie ich sie gerne hätte
und von einigen Konobas kenne


----------



## zulu (Samstag um 14:05)

Die , die man normal in den Konobas bekommt sind aus Patagonien .
TK Ware aus dem Handel.

Unsere eigenen werden ganz selten in Restaurants angeboten und sind dann richtig teuer.
1Kilo bis zu 25 €


----------



## zulu (Samstag um 14:09)

zulu schrieb:


> 1Kilo bis zu 25 €


muss der Gastwirt dafür bezahlen !


----------



## hanzz (Samstag um 14:13)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Soss!?
> 
> R. S.


Ne pur. 
Gutes Salz, Pfeffer und die Freude am zarten Fleisch war ausreichend


----------



## Brillendorsch (Samstag um 15:14)

zulu schrieb:


> Die , die man normal in den Konobas bekommt sind aus Patagonien .
> TK Ware aus dem Handel.
> 
> Unsere eigenen werden ganz selten in Restaurants angeboten und sind dann richtig teuer.
> 1Kilo bis zu 25 €


das ist richtig was Du schreibst.
Nur wenige Konoba-betreiber haben ein eigenes Boot und fahren jeden Morgen aufs Meer.
Das sind dann aber auch die teuren Konobas, es sei denn man hat das Glück mit dem Betreiber befreundet oder zumindest sehr gut bekannt zu sein.


----------



## rustaweli (Samstag um 15:20)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


>


Und jetzt sagt mir hier bitte Niemand dass dies nicht auch ab und an lecker ist!


----------



## Brillendorsch (Samstag um 15:24)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Und jetzt sagt mir hier bitte Niemand dass dies nicht auch ab und an lecker ist!


was ist das? ein hartes Brötchen in Tomatensoße getunkt?


----------



## rustaweli (Samstag um 15:56)

Der Abendsnack geht im Kühlschrank wieder wunderbar auf. 




Bißl darf er noch.


----------



## heinzi (Samstag um 16:24)

zulu schrieb:


> *Beides ist richtig !
> 
> Erstmal etwas grundsätzliches : *
> 
> ...


Danke für die Erklärung. Ich kenne es aus Spanien und Kroatien eigentlich nur so, das die Babykalmare ( so werden die immer angeboten ) nur auf der sehr heißen Plancha recht kurz gebraten werden.


----------



## bic zip (Samstag um 16:53)

Heute wieder Chicorée mit Salzkartoffeln 
Die Dinger (3 insgesamt) waren diesmal so groß das jeder seine eigene Auflaufform bekommen hat


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Samstag um 16:54)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Der Abendsnack geht im Kühlschrank wieder wunderbar auf.
> Anhang anzeigen 428989
> 
> Bißl darf er noch.


1kg roher Teig als Snack, der Klassiker


----------



## rustaweli (Samstag um 17:06)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> 1kg roher Teig als Snack, der Klassiker


Die Zeiten sind hart!


----------



## rustaweli (Samstag um 17:08)

bic zip schrieb:


> Heute wieder Chicorée mit Salzkartoffeln
> Die Dinger (3 insgesamt) waren diesmal so groß das jeder seine eigene Auflaufform bekommen hat
> Anhang anzeigen 428992
> Anhang anzeigen 428993


Ihr reizt mich echt mit dieser Chicorée Variante, muß auf den Speisezettel, unbedingt!


----------



## hanzz (Samstag um 18:17)

Einfach mal ne grobe mit frischen Kohlrabi


----------



## rustaweli (Samstag um 19:21)

So, soll ja nicht bei gehendemTeig geblieben sein. 








Aus dem restlichen Teig einfach ne Art Seele gemacht. Wußten nicht wohin damit. 




Und fertig! 








Für alle eins, sind so satt!


----------



## silverfish (Samstag um 19:25)

So gemein. Ich hatte noch n Teller Sauerkraut.


----------



## Jan_Cux (Samstag um 19:38)

Heute mal wieder Philly Cheese Steak...


----------



## zulu (Samstag um 19:41)

Bolognese mit Spagetti
Tomaten Zwiebeln Knofi Paprika Butter Milch  Wein Pfeffer Salz 
Hack gemischt extra gebraten , bissi Provence Kräuter drauf
Auf den Teller und dann natürlich   "Parmesan
Uff, und jetzt pappesatt auf dem Sofa


----------



## Jason (Samstag um 19:44)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder Philly Cheese Steak...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 429033
> 
> ...


Wow, das hat bestimmt gut geschmeckt. Ist vorgemerkt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58 (Samstag um 20:15)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder Philly Cheese Steak...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 429033
> 
> ...


Sieht wieder Lecker aus Jan.


----------



## Professor Tinca (Sonntag um 11:37)

Kaninchen "Thüringer Art"


----------



## Gert-Show (Sonntag um 11:38)

Ds würde ich auch gerne mal machen, aber meine Missus mag kein Kaninchen auf dem Teller.


----------



## Minimax2 (Sonntag um 11:38)

das ist so fies! ich hock hier mit ner Dose Ravioli...


----------



## Brillendorsch (Sonntag um 11:50)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> das ist so fies! ich hock hier mit ner Dose Ravioli...


hast Du einen Überlebensplan?


----------



## Minimax2 (Sonntag um 11:52)

ja klar. Ravioli und Barsch. Wenn die Karpfen mir Zeit dazu lassen. Es ist Bewegung am Spot...


----------



## Brillendorsch (Sonntag um 11:59)

hier gibt es heute auch Kaninchen


----------



## rustaweli (Sonntag um 12:01)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ds würde ich auch gerne mal machen, aber meine Missus mag kein Kaninchen auf dem Teller.


Sieht wirklich sehr gelungen und lecker aus Professor Tinca !
Aber dafür mag ich Deine Missus, dito!

Auch bei den Tintenfischen habe ich eine Sperre. Einfach zuviel über die Tierchen gelesen samt Dokus. So intelligent, sozial, neugierig, geht bei mir nicht. Meinem Kollegen liege ich schon seit Jahren(aber angenehm und spaßig) in den Ohren. Er besucht mehrmals im Jahr sein Griechenland und geht neben der Wildschweinjagd auch mit der Harpune tauchen auf Oktopus. Mittlerweile denkt er ich bete wegen ihm zuviel, die Fänge gehen zurück, er mag nicht mehr so oft und beim letzten Tauchen schrottete er seine neue Harpune.  
Aber wir mögen uns und bringen uns gegenseitig immer Aufmerksamkeiten von überall her mit.

Aber trotzdem, ein Jeder wie er mag und kann, lecker kocht Ihr allemal und freue mich wenn es Euch schmeckt!


----------



## rustaweli (Sonntag um 12:44)

Kein Sonntagsbraten.


----------



## Tikey0815 (Sonntag um 13:00)

Für nachher zum Kaffee, lecker Rührkuchen welchen ich in der Rundform Springen lasse


----------



## silverfish (Sonntag um 13:19)

Auch hier gibts Kaninchen. Mit Sahnewirsing und Grünen Klössen.


----------



## yukonjack (Sonntag um 13:28)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Kein Sonntagsbraten.
> Anhang anzeigen 429108


Wie nennt man das Gericht ?


----------



## Brillendorsch (Sonntag um 13:42)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wie nennt man das Gericht ?


steht doch da >>> keinsonntagsbraten


----------



## hanzz (Sonntag um 14:40)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Kein Sonntagsbraten.
> Anhang anzeigen 429108


Saulecker 
Wobei ich die vierfache Menge Spinat nehme und Kartoffeln nur 2,3 halbe. 
Ich muss hier dann auch Rühr *und* Spiegelei machen. 
Der eine so, die andere so.


----------



## bic zip (Sonntag um 16:01)

Schweinefilet mit Zwiebeln, Drillinge aus dem Backofen mit Sourcream und dazu Kohlröschen


----------



## Hering 58 (Sonntag um 16:05)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kaninchen "Thüringer Art"
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 429098


Das sieht ja Lecker aus Andi


----------



## rustaweli (Sonntag um 19:12)

Zum Ferien, - und Urlaubsabschluss nur leichte Kost. 
Normal nehmen wir Filet, aber beim Metzger gab es halt die im Angebot. 




Salat, die Schenkel gezuppelt und mit dran sowie ein Schuss Sahne.


----------



## Gert-Show (Sonntag um 20:39)

Hähnchenschnitzel mit Ofenkartoffeln und Paprika-Zwiebel-Gemüse.


----------



## Jason (Sonntag um 20:51)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Hähnchenschnitzel mit Ofenkartoffeln und Paprika-Zwiebel-Gemüse.
> Anhang anzeigen 429154


Ofenkartoffeln sind auch sehr lecker. Meine Missus hatte letzte Woche auch welche gemacht.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Diese Art wird bei uns Pfennige genannt. Sie werden mit Kräuterquark und Sülze, die ich nicht so mag, serviert. Oh, die Scheibe vom Ofen kann man besser erkennen als die Pfennige, sorry.

Gruß Jason


----------



## heinzi (Montag um 10:49)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ds würde ich auch gerne mal machen, aber meine Missus mag kein Kaninchen auf dem Teller.


Das gleiche Problem wie bei mir zu Hause.


----------



## Rheinspezie (Montag um 11:26)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Zum Ferien, - und Urlaubsabschluss nur leichte Kost.
> Normal nehmen wir Filet, aber beim Metzger gab es halt die im Angebot.
> Anhang anzeigen 429136
> 
> ...


Hääänschen... Lecker! 

Hast Du die Schenkel in der Pfanne gut gar bekommen? 
Ich backe die ja immer im Ofen... Flügel bisher nur inner Pfanne. 

Grüße, 
R. S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (Montag um 11:29)

Jason schrieb:


> Ofenkartoffeln sind auch sehr lecker. Meine Missus hatte letzte Woche auch welche gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moin, 

Kocht Ihr die vor oder gehen die roh aufs Blech? 
Bißchen Öl nehme ich an? 
Sind die so klein wie "Drillinge"? 

R. S.


----------



## Gert-Show (Montag um 11:51)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Kocht Ihr die vor oder gehen die roh aufs Blech?
> Bißchen Öl nehme ich an?
> ...


Größe ist egal, wichtig sind festkochende Kartoffeln. Ich schneide die so, dass die "Hautseite" ca. 25 mm stark/dick ist.
Die Stücke kommen roh in eine Schüssel und werden dort mit etwas Öl, gepresstem frischen Knoblauch und Gewürzen nach Belieben vermengt. Kurz "ziehen" lassen und dann mit der Hautseite nach unten auf einem mit Backpapier verzierten Backblech geben, dabei gut verteilen. Dann in den vorgeheizten Ofen (170 Grad Umluft) auf mittlere Schiene geben, nach 30-35  Minuten sollten die gar sein (mit einem spitzen Messer anstechen, dann merkt man, ob es noch hart ist).

Wenn du größere Stücke nimmst, dann die Temperatur etwas reduzieren und die Garzeit verlängern.


----------



## kingandre88 (Montag um 14:02)

Gibt gleich 2 leckere Sorten Flammkuchen...
Einmal mit Räucherlachs, Lauchzwiebeln und Knoblauch und einmal mit Feta, Lauchzwiebeln, Paprika, Peperoni und Mais


----------



## bic zip (Montag um 14:27)

Putenschnitzel , Kohlröschen, Kartoffeln.

(Rheinspezi: ohne Soss   )


----------



## rustaweli (Montag um 16:04)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hääänschen... Lecker!
> 
> Hast Du die Schenkel in der Pfanne gut gar bekommen?
> Ich backe die ja immer im Ofen... Flügel bisher nur inner Pfanne.
> ...


Im Ofen geht es besser und angenehmer. Dachte schnell in die Pfanne und cross werden lassen, wäre ja nur für Salat. Aber nix da, immer wenden, Deckel zwecks Spritzerei, in Zukunft wieder Ofen. Dachte ginge schneller. Aber durch waren sie absolut.


----------



## hanzz (Montag um 17:51)

Scharfe rote Linsensuppe mit Kurkuma Hähnchenspiesschen


----------



## silverfish (Montag um 17:54)

hanzz schrieb:


> Scharfe rote Linsensuppe mit Kurkuma Hähnchenspiesschen
> Anhang anzeigen 429227


Schaut sehr gut aus. 
Kriege ich Appetiet.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Montag um 18:01)

rustaweli schrieb:


> So, soll ja nicht bei gehendemTeig geblieben sein.
> Anhang anzeigen 429027
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 429028
> ...


Oder alle für mich und keiner satt


----------



## hanzz (Montag um 19:11)

Wat isn an der Supp so lustig yukonjack ?


----------



## yukonjack (Montag um 19:23)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wat isn an der Supp so lustig yukonjack ?


Ich finde die Zusammenstellung so lustig. Suppe i.O. Hähnchenspieße auch i.O. aber die Zusammenstellung kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (Montag um 19:46)

In der Not... schmeckt die Wurst auch ohne Brot.


----------



## rustaweli (Montag um 19:48)

Harter Tag heute für uns alle nach langer Zeit. Die Teuerste heute wieder in echt und nicht im Home Office schaffen, die Kids ersten Schultag nach Ferien und bei mir der erste Arbeitstag nach schönem Urlaub. 
Nix groß mit Kochen, dafür mal wieder neben einem Tomaten-Zwiebel-Ei Pfännchen




eine einfache Brotzeit zum abendlichen Vesper. 
Brot, Griebenschmalz(in der Kindheit hat es die liebe Mutter noch selbst gemacht), Salami, Gurken sowie Senfgürkchen.


----------



## hanzz (Montag um 19:49)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich finde die Zusammenstellung so lustig. Suppe i.O. Hähnchenspieße auch i.O. aber die Zusammenstellung kannte ich noch nicht.


Ich auch nich, aber die Supp war auch mit Kreuzkümmel, Knoblauch, Minze und Petersilie. 
Hat mit den Kurkuma Hähnchenspiesschen herrlich gepasst. 
Meine Suppe war noch mit Chilli scharf gemacht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Montag um 19:56)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Harter Tag heute für uns alle nach langer Zeit. Die Teuerste heute wieder in echt und nicht im Home Office schaffen, die Kids ersten Schultag nach Ferien und bei mir der erste Arbeitstag nach schönem Urlaub.
> Nix groß mit Kochen, dafür mal wieder neben einem Tomaten-Zwiebel-Ei Pfännchen
> Anhang anzeigen 429236
> 
> ...


N Tick zu viel Brot unter der Wurst


----------



## Gert-Show (Montag um 21:00)

Heute Risibisi mit Dorschfilet in Käse-Knusper-Panade (Grana Padano mit Semmelbröseln 1:1 gemischt).


----------



## Gert-Show (Montag um 21:14)

Tellerbild


----------



## Mescalero (Montag um 21:45)

Ein Traum!


----------



## Gert-Show (Montag um 22:01)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ein Traum!


Und lecker. Missus schwelgt immer noch.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Dienstag um 06:13)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Und lecker. Missus schwelgt immer noch.


Herrje, in dem Fall wäre ich gern deine Missus


----------



## silverfish (Dienstag um 06:52)

Gleich gibt es lecker Rührei mit Bacon.


----------



## bic zip (Dienstag um 07:06)

silverfish schrieb:


> Gleich gibt es lecker Rührei mit Bacon.



ich kann es schon riechen  
Bei mir fällt das Frühstück heute karg aus, wahrscheinlich sogar ganz oder nur einen Apfel.
(will ja paar Pfund runter haben von den FeiertagsHüften)

ABER:als Ausgleich und für die Seele gibt es dafür heute zum Mittag dicke Bohnen mit Speck


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Dienstag um 09:55)

> ABER:als Ausgleich und für die Seele gibt es dafür heute zum Mittag dicke Bohnen mit Speck


Deine Konsequenz ist mehr als nur beachtlich


----------



## Rheinspezie (Dienstag um 10:45)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Tellerbild
> Anhang anzeigen 429248


Dorsch
Das
Unbekannte
Wesen

Den letzten seiner Art einfach rausgefangen  und und... aufgegessen 

R. S.


----------



## Professor Tinca (Dienstag um 11:13)




----------



## Gert-Show (Dienstag um 13:01)

Was soll ich da antworten? Dass der Fisch im Solbergfjord gefangen wurde? Und noch einige Päckchen, auch beschriftet mit _Rotbarsch_ und _Heilbutt_ und _Steinbeißer_ in unserer Tiefkühle schlummern? Und wir auch in 2023 wieder nach Norwegen fahren?
Nachdenkliche Grüße.


----------



## hanzz (Dienstag um 13:30)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Was soll ich da antworten? Dass der Fisch im Solbergfjord gefangen wurde? Und noch einige Päckchen, auch beschriftet mit _Rotbarsch_ und _Heilbutt_ und _Steinbeißer_ in unserer Tiefkühle schlummern? Und wir auch in 2023 wieder nach Norwegen fahren?
> Nachdenkliche Grüße.


Vielleicht hat Rheinspezie noch Bauchschmerzen wegen der teuren Weserplatten.
Falschparken und TempoBlitz an einem Tag müssen verkraftet werden


----------



## silverfish (Dienstag um 13:56)

Heute fällts Mittag aus. Bin immer noch abgefüllt vom Frühstück. Selbst nach Einkauf ,wo ich nur Äpfel und Ingwer geholt habe. Werd mal zum Kanal tappen. Hoffentlich beisst nix an ,sonst muss ich noch n schlechtes Gewissen haben.


----------



## Hering 58 (Dienstag um 14:24)

silverfish schrieb:


> Heute fällts Mittag aus. Bin immer noch abgefüllt vom Frühstück. Selbst nach Einkauf ,wo ich nur Äpfel und Ingwer geholt habe. Werd mal zum Kanal tappen. Hoffentlich beisst nix an ,sonst muss ich noch n schlechtes Gewissen haben.


----------



## bic zip (Dienstag um 14:29)




----------



## zulu (Dienstag um 21:03)

*Gibt Eintopf 

Gleich fertig

Kommen noch vorgekochte Linsen und Kartoffeln dazu

Ein EL Senf 

und ne halbe gepresste Zitrone 
ich mags sauer..*


----------



## Gert-Show (Dienstag um 21:35)

Gratinierter Dorsch mit Salzkartoffeln und Frankfurter „Grie Soss“.


----------



## Jan_Cux (Dienstag um 21:57)

Frankfurter Grüne Soße soll ja auch gut schmecken, leider bin ich hier knapp an der Grenze zu Dänemark noch nie in den Genuß gekommen...


----------



## zulu (Dienstag um 22:00)

Dass da kein Dill mit drin ist


----------



## Gert-Show (Dienstag um 22:04)

zulu schrieb:


> Dass da kein Dill mit drin ist


Nö, is nicht drin. Guckst du hier


----------



## Blueser (Dienstag um 22:21)

Salzkartoffeln, Ei und eine grüne Soße esse ich auch sehr gern. Allerdings ist bei uns die grüne Soße eine warme Petersiliensoße auf Basis einer Béchamel.


----------



## zulu (Dienstag um 22:21)

Ah jetzt ,ja
Mit Eier und Kartoffeln.
Ich hab nur gedacht 
Dorsch und Dill, das wär doch was.
mhh 
morgen fahr ich fischen
mal sehen was es gibt.


----------



## Jan_Cux (Dienstag um 23:09)

Ja nach Rezept nachkochen könnte ich sie auch, aber selbst das wird weit entfernt vom Original sein... Komm mal nach Norddeutschland und probier ähh futter dich satt an dem Grünkohl meiner Mutter....


----------



## Jan_Cux (Dienstag um 23:14)

Das ist nun  auch übertrieben, jeder Norddeutschen Hausfrau die das Rezept ihrer Familie seit Generationen pflegt...


----------



## Hadiz1z (Dienstag um 23:16)

Den halben Abend (ca. 2,5h) in der Küche gestanden - Chili 8)

Viel wichtiger aber heute Mittag - ich habe meinen ersten Fang zelebriert. 

Kleine Grundel - ausgenommen, entschuppt. Gewürzt mit etwas Salz+Pfeffer und Ankerkraut "geräuchterte Paprika". Danach mehliert und in einem guten Olivenöl aus Coroni (!) in Griechenland kross gebraten. 

War nicht viel dran, aber da es mein allererster Fisch war - unfassbar lecker. 

Werde ich nie vergessen


----------



## Jan_Cux (Dienstag um 23:22)

Grunden fritieren wir, oder hauen sie komplett auf den Grill, beim Ansitz auf Aal... Invasieve Art muß vernichtet werden.


----------



## bic zip (Mittwoch um 15:20)

Heute gabs adliges Essen…“von Gestern“ 

Ihr denkt jetzt sicher: “Hey, hab ich ein Deja Vu oder hat der das nicht gestern schonmal gepostet!?“

Richtig, das Bild ist von gestern aber heute habe ich den Rest von gestern verputzt, deshalb gibts kein neues Bild


----------



## Rheinspezie (Mittwoch um 15:32)

Sieht sehr gut aus, ich kann sowas aber nich ohne Senf 

R. S.


----------



## bic zip (Mittwoch um 15:42)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus, ich kann sowas aber nich ohne Senf
> 
> R. S.


Da bin ich bei dir!
 heute und gestern war auch auf Senf auf dem Teller…leider erst nach dem knipsen.


----------



## silverfish (Mittwoch um 15:59)

Boah , Nicht gemäset, aber schön diniert.
Lachs mit Champignon und Garnelendeko  .
Dessert Käsekuchen mit Mandarine und Erdbeeren.

Und heute mal Bilder. Aber gewöhnt Euch nicht dran !


----------



## Professor Tinca (Mittwoch um 16:13)

silverfish schrieb:


> Und heute mal Bilder. Aber gewöhnt Euch nicht dran !



Das sieht klasse aus Silver!
Da gewöhnen wir uns gern wieder dran.


----------



## Minimax (Mittwoch um 16:33)

Puschpull schrieb:


> Gelöscht Mod


Au prima, das probier ich gleich mal aus, vielen Dank für den Tip


----------



## silverfish (Mittwoch um 16:44)

Puschpull schrieb:


> Gelöscht Mod


Also ich geh ja nicht auf jeden Link !
Schon gar nicht ,wenn unbekannt oder nicht beschrieben.
Also ick würd ma sajen ,dit hat hier nüscht zu suchen !


----------



## schlotterschätt (Mittwoch um 16:52)

Hadiz1z schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger aber heute Mittag - ich habe meinen ersten Fang zelebriert.
> Kleine Grundel - ausgenommen, entschuppt. Gewürzt mit etwas Salz+Pfeffer und Ankerkraut "geräuchterte Paprika". Danach mehliert und in einem guten Olivenöl aus Coroni (!) in Griechenland kross gebraten.
> War nicht viel dran, aber da es mein allererster Fisch war - unfassbar lecker.
> Werde ich nie vergessen


Aaaah, ein neuer Grundelfreak ! 
Schuppen brauchste die aber wirklich nich. Kopp ab, ausnehmen, kurz waschen, na den Rest kennste ja.
Noch spitzenmäßiger werden die Dinger, mit Pankomehl paniert und dann in der Fritte ausgebacken, da reisste Dir dann dit Futter aus den Socken.


----------



## Rheinspezie (Mittwoch um 18:04)

Moin, 
Ist das Grundel Fleisch mit Flussbarsch vergleichbar - mild und fest oder eher zart und fettreich? 
Wie siehts in Punkt Gräten aus und schmecken die Grundel Arten Alle gleich? 

Fragen über Fragen 

R. S.


----------



## Mescalero (Mittwoch um 18:39)

Puttanesca




Dazu gibt es natürlich Spaghetti.


----------



## rustaweli (Mittwoch um 20:12)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Aaaah, ein neuer Grundelfreak !
> Schuppen brauchste die aber wirklich nich. Kopp ab, ausnehmen, kurz waschen, na den Rest kennste ja.
> Noch spitzenmäßiger werden die Dinger, mit Pankomehl paniert und dann in der Fritte ausgebacken, da reisste Dir dann dit Futter aus den Socken.


Wie ich sie liebe! 
Für mich sind sie ein Segen, Geschenk Gottes!


----------



## rustaweli (Mittwoch um 20:16)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ist das Grundel Fleisch mit Flussbarsch vergleichbar - mild und fest oder eher zart und fettreich?
> Wie siehts in Punkt Gräten aus und schmecken die Grundel Arten Alle gleich?
> 
> ...


Jetzt probiere doch endlich einfach mal! 
Bin mir sicher Du wirst zukünftig nur noch im Ükel über feinste Montagen und zarteste Picker sinnieren!


----------



## Blueser (Mittwoch um 21:14)

Strammer Max:


----------



## Jan_Cux (Mittwoch um 21:20)

Danke, nun weiß ich heute schon was es morgen zu Futtern gibt


----------



## Gert-Show (Mittwoch um 21:45)

Heute Wiener Schnitzel (ja vom Kalb) mit Salzkartoffeln, weil:
1. Wunsch der Missus und 
2. Grie Soss musste weg.


----------



## yukonjack (Mittwoch um 22:11)

Blueser schrieb:


> Strammer Max:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sehr schön, noch ein kleines Gürkchen dazu. Dann ist es perfekt


----------



## Blueser (Mittwoch um 23:21)

Das Gürkchen hatte ich tatsächlich noch im Sinn. Ging aber auch ohne...


----------



## bic zip (Gestern um 07:42)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Danke, nun weiß ich heute schon was es morgen zu Futtern gibt


hab ich auch grad gedacht  
Strammen Max hatte ich ewig nicht mehr, wird gleich mein Frühstück


----------



## schlotterschätt (Gestern um 10:17)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ist das Grundel Fleisch mit Flussbarsch vergleichbar - mild und fest oder eher zart und fettreich?
> Wie siehts in Punkt Gräten aus und schmecken die Grundel Arten Alle gleich?


Also das Fleisch der hundsgemeinen Schwarzmundgrundel ist eher weich und zart, das Fleisch der Bärsche eher fester. Vom Geschmack her, einige Verkoster haben gar zartes Hähnchen interpretiert, merkt man so gut wie nicht das da ein Fisch verzehrt wird. Da ick die Dinger nur salze und keine Experimente mit irgendwelchen Gewürzen mache, bleibt dem experimentierfreudigen Esser jede Option offen. 
Grätenmäßig ist eigentlich nur die grüne! (wie beim Hornfisch) Hauptgräte relevant. Das Fleisch mit 'ner Gabel längs der Hauptgräte von vorne nach hinten geschoben erlaubt einen praktisch grätenfreien Genuss, denn die Bauchgräten haben ungefähr die Konsistenz eines kurzen Schnurrbarthaares pubertierender junger Männer. 
Keine Ahnung wie andere Grundeln schmecken, bisher hatte ick es nur mit besagter Spezies zu tun.



rustaweli schrieb:


> *Wie ich sie liebe!*
> Für mich sind sie ein Segen, Geschenk Gottes!


Dit unterschreibe ick mal so und mache drei Ausrufezeichen dahinter. 
Zander und Bärschen scheint es genau so zu gehen, denn sie haben fast ausschließlich Grundeln zur täglichen Speise erwählt ( na gut, 'nen kleinen Krebs kann man sich ja nebenbei auch noch reinziehen), jedenfalls finde ick kaum noch einen anderen Fisch in deren Mägen.


----------



## bic zip (Gestern um 10:25)

Der „Blueser Gedächtnis Strammer Max“.
(mit Garnitur, wie von einigen gewünscht )


----------



## Rheinspezie (Gestern um 10:31)

Interessant mit den Grundeln. 
Vllt. hole ich mir doch noch mal die Rhein Karte. 

Konnte im Herbst noch einen Angler sehen, der ne Stattliche, so handlange auf Wurm am Grund hatte... Schneidet man(n) die Flossen ab? 
Verwendet ihr alle Größen? 

R. S.


----------



## sprogoe (Gestern um 10:32)

bic zip schrieb:


> Strammen Max hatte ich ewig nicht mehr, wird gleich mein Frühstück


Sehr traurig,
aber wenn Du schon mal einen "Strammen Max" hast, überlaß in doch lieber Deiner Frau.


----------



## schlotterschätt (Gestern um 11:32)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Konnte im Herbst noch einen Angler sehen, der ne Stattliche, so handlange auf Wurm am Grund hatte... Schneidet man(n) die Flossen ab?
> Verwendet ihr alle Größen?


Nur der Kopf samt Brustflossen wird abgeschnitten, der Rest bleibt dran. So ab 13cm wird's interessant, kannst auch kleinere nehmen dann macht's die Masse.
Die größte Grundel auf meiner Pfanne hatte bis jetzt 21cm und dit is für meine Begriffe, bzw. dem restlichen Durchschnitt wat man hier so fängt, schon kapital.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Gestern um 11:54)




----------



## jobo61 (Gestern um 14:27)

Hi Kollegen , Grundeln werden auf dem Teller echt unterschätzt. Große Grundeln können mit den meisten anderen Fischarten locker mithalten. Das ist meine Erfahrung


----------



## silverfish (Gestern um 14:35)

Mahlzeit ! 
Mit Grundeln kann ich nur soweit dienen, daß die Minis im Gefrierschrank ihrer Verwendung als Köder harren.

Bei uns heute Schweinenackenstücke mit Kartoffel oder Nudelsalat .


----------



## rustaweli (Gestern um 19:40)

Szegediner Gulasch. 
Einmal mit Nudeln





Einmal mit Kartoffeln 




Rest bleibt für das Wochenende.


----------



## Minimax (Gestern um 20:44)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Sehr traurig,
> aber wenn Du schon mal einen "Strammen Max" hast, überlaß in doch lieber Deiner Frau.


Kam bei Dir nicht ganz so häufig vor in den letzten Jahrzehnten, alter Widerling, oder?


----------



## Gert-Show (Gestern um 21:28)

Kartoffel-Grieß-Knockerl mit Käsesoße und Pulled Pork.


----------



## Minimax (Gestern um 22:11)

Auf der Ebene hab ich auch noch eine Beitrag:


----------



## Blueser (Gestern um 22:57)

Alles gut, Mini?


----------



## Jan_Cux (Gestern um 23:05)

Ach passt schon... ich hatte heute auch keine Zeit auf der Arbeit.. Chepapchichi oder so mit Reis aus der Mikrowelle. wir waren heute zu zweit auf der Arbeit. Normal sind wir 11...


----------

